# What Are You Happy About Today?



## Aquasplash

I discovered that you can post in what ever color you want!


----------



## Dormire

I'm happy about my pay arriving after all that suffering.


----------



## Stackhouse

I tore a muscle in my left arm, and today I can finally move it.


----------



## IzzyShika

I'm happy about watching anime, nothing good is happening today


----------



## Raayzx

I'm happy cause it's SUNDAY XD


----------



## Snowesque

That I might get pizza today !


----------



## Midoriya

That I’m back at university.


----------



## Candyland791

I'm happy because after some long weeks of waiting and almost dying, the rain finally came and it got cooler outside! (Well, only about 2 degrees, but still.. :3)


----------



## Aquasplash

My neck is finally feeling better after a long tedious 2 days of being bedbound!


----------



## Arjh

Finally getting a goodnight sleep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got to go to IHOP for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Keldi

It's been a week since i got my cat and she is LOVING me! She sits in my lap and gets all comfy, she's eating her food(at the shelter she wasn't so that's a big deal), she's sleeping on my bed(rather than the cat bed we got her), she follows me so much, I just love her!! I'm kinda like a mom figure to her(despite her being 3 years old, it's more like the "owner mom"). 
It's almost impossible to get sad when you have a cat!!


----------



## Loubelle

It being the weekend. School has been rough on me /_\


----------



## Soigne

Spent the day yesterday with friends & now I'm preparing for the new semester to begin. I'm actually quite excited for my classes this time, so hopefully my ambition maintains. I'll also get to see my boyfriend tomorrow.


----------



## uyumin

Im going to drink most of today then get a goodnight sleep


----------



## Midoriya

Got some studying done today, and probably going to do some more and not go to sleep until midnight since it’s a Saturday.


----------



## Snowesque

Had some pizza!


----------



## Hellfish

I have a one day work week! My brothers home on holiday (he was doing a course on another island), so I'm taking almost every day off this week to stay home and catch up ^-^

I guess on the downside I've got a metric poop load of work to do today to compensate...


----------



## Milleram

I'm happy that I got to go to a Japanese festival today! My sister was in a really bad mood so that kinda put a damper on things, but I got to eat good food and I bought some kawaii things. ^_^


----------



## TheDuke55

A project that I've been working on since March is finally finished. Well mostly, but the big hurdle is over.


----------



## Hat'

I will maybe have the two bunnies I've been wanting for 2 years now !


----------



## Antonio

I can finally put my feet in my mouth. That's something, right?


----------



## piercedhorizon

I have off tomorrow <3


----------



## ali.di.magix

That I got to catch up with my best friend for lunch finally


----------



## Dormire

Happy about how cute my beau is.


----------



## Alienfish

Might have found Shep.

Also not feelin too groggy yet lol


----------



## Midoriya

Don’t really have any assignments or reading to do today.  I’m saving them for tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Sophie23

I might be getting this in November!


----------



## Rasha

The fact that I just quit my job


----------



## abc123wee

I discovered that they did a reunion for the cast of 6teen today and it makes me so happy. Sure, it wasn't the best show, but it's pretty nostlagic. (Also, side note, I got to meet the voice actor for Jude a couple years ago at a local convention)


----------



## Katelyn

Nintendo Direct in 13 minutes!! Although, I'll bet this happiness will soon turn into extreme disappointment lmao


----------



## neoratz

i'm excited for the direct too!!!! i'm not counting that they'll show animal crossing but it'd be a nice surprise


----------



## sej

new animal crossing just been announced!!!!


----------



## Aquasplash

A new Animal Crossing game for the Nintendo Switch is coming in 2019, confirmed! I am so excited that there are no words to describe how happy I am today! Plus Isabelle joined the fight in Smash! *WOOHOO!*


----------



## ali.di.magix

AC Switch of course!! It's really warm and sunny outside too, so it's just a good day overall


----------



## jiroutachi

beyond happy for the animal crossing on switch announcement. now I have a reason to save up for the switch ^^ also really happy today that I completed watching my favorite streamer play life is strange. I've been watching his vods for about a week now. small things like this make me feel accomplished haha.


----------



## Bcat

...isn't it obvious by now? lol

HYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bell Tree is getting more active again.


----------



## nintendofan85

Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got my Aigis plushie in the mail, and sorted out a thing that's been bothering me for a while.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s finally the weekend again.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm never really a happy person just more like a sad person everyday so I say I'm happy for nothing.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Things I?m happy about today:
It?s Friday!
I?m going into the weekend with my work desk fairly clean.
I?m visting my Grandma tonight.
ANIMAL CROSSING SWITCH. <3


----------



## jiroutachi

today I got to talk to a friend who I haven't talked to in over a year. I couldn't believe the timing of it all, but I'm still really happy to hear from him. Hopefully we'll be able to talk more often now since he's finished moving and such.


----------



## Alienfish

Going in to work for this event thing.... My boss allowed us to buy from this campaign even though it's not two days so boi grabbing dat dress.


----------



## reririx

Having a job that I absolutely love


----------



## jiroutachi

happy for the weekend, happy to clean my room and wash everything that needed to be washed (since I was sick and hopefully that's all gone now) and then looking forward to making plans for the winter break to visit my sister. after talking with my dad about it, it seems like it's something he really wants us to do so I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Romaki

I won The Banner Saga 2 in a giveaway and now I have the time to play it. *3*


----------



## ali.di.magix

The cherry blossom trees have bloomed irl here, it's so beautiful in the city right now!


----------



## Alienfish

Got to wear my new clothes! Hope my jeans is still fitting good now that I washed them, I tried being careful when washing but you never know aha.

Also slowly but surely building my item collection in New Leaf


----------



## Crash

-i have some time off work starting tomorrow
-made progress on finishing my NL town
-went out + got drunk with one of my best friends
-messaged an old friend something i’ve been meaning to say for a long time


----------



## goro

actually, not much. i can already feel a pretty bad week coming on 

but raddle is moving in and he plotted his house in a great spot!!!  i'm so happy he didn't mess it up and put it right in a little zen garden project, cutting down the trees and flowers *cough* fuschia *cough*


----------



## mogyay

woke up to a cute snap from my fave and i finally sent an email i had been putting off!


----------



## Warrior

Getting my birthday dinner today (only day that lines up for everyone even though birthday is still a bit off). 

Absolutely living for this meal. Best restaurant ever I've been bouncing off the walls for this meal.


----------



## watercolorwish

im very happy about today! my mom is going to drop some snacks off at my dorm and i dont have much homework for evening study so they cant make me do anything but watch netflix or play games lmao


----------



## goro

managed to stay awake after school, finally took my meds on time, and i was able to talk to raddle for the first time... my boyfriend's also been a huge help but he's asleep right now


----------



## Jeongguk

I can come up with the corniest response for this, but I’m just happy because I love some of the greatest people in the world and they just make me so happy!!


----------



## griefseed

i was able to get a lot of items that i dreamed of having!! before i discovered TBT, i thought it was impossible... but the community has been so friendly and kind that i feel happy about the items AND meeting others who play ACNL! i was able to take a large rest day too without much chores and that's always... reviving in a way but! 

now i'm going to watch HxH with my partner and continue playing acnl but yeah!! i'm super super happy about that! getting a slumberparty room started in my house fuels me! >:3


----------



## premiernumberplates

Hello,
I am a new bie.


----------



## mogyay

work was actually pretty fun since i was on with someone i really like and i got to vent a lot about someone else i work with lol. also lame but i reached 300 on snap w someone who means a lot to meee and idk i'm just really happy they're a part of my life


----------



## Imbri

I've taken the day off and that lets me meet my mother for an early dinner before I go to my writing group tonight. Always fun to hang with her.


----------



## chamsae

my mom bought me spot treatment for my acne, i made myself a really great healthy sandwich and the registration for my fall classes went okay


----------



## Alienfish

Found this fab af hippie hat at work


----------



## lunatepic

I've been cooking a lot lately and feel productive ! yay


----------



## Soigne

My surgery went well today & I’m at home recovering while doing some light studying.


----------



## chamsae

i made a salad and liked it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

IT'S FRIDAYYY

Also I've been talking with my professors about my concern with the fact that I've been laving bad luck with time management and I've been worried about my grades, so I feel better knowing that they know I'm serious about my studies.
I'm also going to start my homework tonight and work on it over the weekend so I'll stop rushing around at the last minute. I absolutely hate doing that, and I want to be able to ask my professors questions.

So yeah, I def feel better rn than I've felt for the last 2-3 weeks!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> My surgery went well today & I’m at home recovering while doing some light studying.



I'm glad to hear it went well! I saw you were worried about it, so I hope all goes well for you


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i did good on my math test today


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I beaten Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for good.


----------



## nintendofan85

My Bible test wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## cornimer

I got highlights (they put a lot in though) for the first time ever and I wasn't sure about if I liked them at first, but they're growing on me


----------



## Midoriya

It’s my mom’s birthday party today and the weekend.


----------



## goro

did a bunch of monster hunter fall events, finally unlocked the katrina pwp, and i've been able to talk to my boyfriend a lot!!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

after 363 days (my school is online and lets me do it year-round) of working (lost motivation over the winter and had to do more than half of all my work in less than 3 months) i'm finally done with another year of school!! and then my parents told me i can have a whole month off starting tomorrow!! god i know a break after school is normal, but it seems like a dream to me to ACTUALLY have time off to do what i want.


----------



## Snowesque

I'll likely get pizza later.


----------



## AnonymousFish

I'm at university and so far my semester is going well. I have free time today that I really feel like I deserve!


----------



## jcar

Today I'm happy because i am meeting a friend of mine bu it is also kind of sad because he is going on erasmus and it is like a goodbye for quite a while. Anyway we will keep contact and he is going to have so much fun!


----------



## visibleghost

i helped my sister clean out her room n it made her happy so im happy that shes happy bc of me


----------



## Imbri

A customer came in and was certain that she knows me from somewhere, but neither of us can figure out where it might be from. She asked if I graduated with her, saying that she was the Class of 2000. I didn't, but it was nice getting 13 years shaved off my age on a Monday morning.


----------



## mogyay

bought some new jeans and THEY CUTE and i got validation that they're cute from my fave SO THEY MUST BE


----------



## goro

took a shower, got playstation plus, did a bunch of work in monster hunter, called a close friend.


----------



## cornimer

It has been a very interesting day, after losing my wallet, finding it but then being docked credit for being (3 minutes) late for class because I was looking for it, I ran into my old choir director from my elementary school years who has been a big inspiration to me throughout my life and got to have a nice talk with him. He literally was in the back of my class (bc its open to the public) watching for fun, I was so shook and happy


----------



## Jaebeommie

Got the QR machine after restarting my game and laid down all of my town's path in one go.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Been a bit more productive than usual today. I went to bed earlier than usual last night, so I guess that's part of the reason why I'm getting some work done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I managed to get through the day without having a mental breakdown.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Our teacher hasnt showed up for some reason so were just dicking around its cool its great


----------



## Carya

I'm getting better of my cold. I can speak again!


----------



## Croconaw

I got my paycheck, and it is the most money I have made in any job, in any paycheck.


----------



## Alienfish

The mentors at work gave me the opportunity to talk about Asperger's at work at some point. Like only they and like a co-worker who also has it knows some stuff about it and because it's so individual I def. thought it was a good idea to tell everyone about it and how i work.

I felt we had like too many "lol i get offended by everything and i don't understand" situations at work when they just go tell the mentor co-workers rather than asking/telling us straight up _they_ thought it was rude or such.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got to see my friend today!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Today I finished my essay for school and have no homework due on Monday! I can now devote my weekend into a project due Tuesday.


----------



## honeyaura

Got some work done, as well as in my AC home. Watched some Office with my friend, and my grandparents brought me my favorite chocolate. And just waking up healthy in general I'll always be thankful for.


----------



## mellachime

Had chicken tenders today!!


----------



## Zane

receiving signs of affection from people I like : D it means a tremendous amount to me because for as long as I can remember I haven't been good at making friends and I have a super ultra difficult time believing anyone genuinely likes me LOL so when they do simple things that are just like "oh I was thinking of you" it makes me go ♥___♥


----------



## honeyaura

Got to see mum today, watch Office with my friend, got some things I needed, and almost done with my house!


----------



## griefseed

my cat purred loudly when i petted her today, i sang her a korean lullaby


----------



## honeyaura

Made my first good decision today.


----------



## Chicha

I'm happy that it's October, the official start of SPOOKY SEASON!!

On a serious note, I'm also very glad to have talked to a friend I haven't heard from since the beginning of the year. I was getting worried about her.


----------



## Balverine

a customer said to me, "You have a really nice smile and it really made my day better" and I;;; just kind of smiled and laughed because I didn't know how to respond lol


----------



## honeyaura

-Hung out with friends
-Talked to the first ever friend to play ACNL with me by voice for the first time
-The pain pills are kinda working.
-Ate a nice sandwich that was surprisingly fillying, a big deal to me.
-Braved up enough to drink green juice again.


----------



## Alienfish

My AC PC campsite didn't look like utter crap and the new cookie thing they added is awesome aha. Glad they fixed the game for the better.


----------



## watercolorwish

lunch and drawing in the afternoon tbh


----------



## partangel

I HAD GOOD FOOD TODAY


----------



## honeyaura

I'm not in as much pain as yesterday, and my friend might be coming over today!


----------



## Midoriya

All my studying for the week is basically done, so now I have the opportunity to get ahead in some areas.


----------



## honeyaura

Finally got my hair done today.
My friend got me chocolate ice cream and we watch Toradora!
I'm not in as much pain as this afternoon.


----------



## Alienfish

finally got a new pair of nail scissors and a 2nd pair of compression socks like gdi


----------



## wassop

i havent been on here for at least a year but it's fun to see


----------



## Midoriya

I think I did well on my exam today.


----------



## jcar

I?ve started doing some exercise today, and feels so good! Also tomorrow im going on a party and hope to meet new people!


----------



## Sergi

I got a perfect score on my Organic chem midterm


----------



## cheerleader

my manicure turned out really nicely


----------



## Dinosaurz

I just got unbanned after 2 years that’s pretty sweet I guess


----------



## Senni

A friend of my boyfriend's came over from 4 hours away and it's pretty nice to hang out with him again! He made us alcoholic drinks hahaha, we're all of legal age but I never drank much in the past due to the terrible taste. He made some yummy mixed drinks though so I'm happy about the drinks and the time spent together! (Asian flush is real btw, one drink and my face was super red!)


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I'm happy I played runescape again for the first time in a while


----------



## Worldsvamp

I have my acnl kitchen planned out and i orginized all the objects i want to have into a nice list and im looking forword to putting everything together ❤


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm happy that I've been happy and relaxed pretty much all day


----------



## fiirefly-crossing

A villager suggested a PWP that i've been wanting for years!


----------



## Alienfish

Found a pair of jeans I really wanted on sale, and got some new panties finally, aa.


----------



## griefseed

my partner and i were able to escape a predatory guy tonight and i'm thankful to be safe + at home now. we had to run with all our strength to get to the car and i didn't even worry about my seat belt or the head lights. we peeled out of there. on the brighter side, we saw a bunch of bunnies outside before that so... mmm, yeah!!


----------



## Alienfish

gonna trim my bangs FINALLY on mondayyyy gdi


----------



## honeyaura

I'm happy that they're finally removing these plastic things off our floors so we can move around again. My ex ordered me pizza because I'm starving and pretty broke for a while. And hanging with friends in general.

- - - Post Merge - - -



griefseed said:


> my partner and i were able to escape a predatory guy tonight and i'm thankful to be safe + at home now. we had to run with all our strength to get to the car and i didn't even worry about my seat belt or the head lights. we peeled out of there. on the brighter side, we saw a bunch of bunnies outside before that so... mmm, yeah!!



Whoa! Glad you guys are okay


----------



## Hai

I'm almost finished writing my criminal law paper for uni. I've worked for over a month on it now and I just want it gooone~


----------



## griefseed

honeyaura said:


> I'm happy that they're finally removing these plastic things off our floors so we can move around again. My ex ordered me pizza because I'm starving and pretty broke for a while. And hanging with friends in general.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Glad you guys are okay



thank you ahhh....!! we are too, x100! my only regret is that it was dark and i wouldn't have been able to give a proper alert or description to the police but... a tiny regret for our safety is a fair trade!! i hope that your pizza was good in return!

-- 

working was difficult and i had a breakdown towards the end but i pushed through, literally through getting soaked with rain, and earned us some good money!


----------



## watercolorwish

finally got the PSATs out of the way


----------



## cornimer

Had to lead a class activity today and I feel like I actually did an OK job. I planned out and memorized everything I was going to say and as a result I didn't stumble awkwardly. Big improvement from three weeks ago when I almost ran out crying


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I was productive in school today with my math work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

First day of break was very nice and relaxing. It feels great to not have any schoolwork to do. Though I gotta go back on Monday, I'm very grateful for the three days they're giving me off.


----------



## freezypop

I had a half day at school for testing today!


----------



## Lucille

Caught up on all of my homework! Which means I have some time to relax before I go to college tomorrow. Feels really good especially after having a rough night last night.


----------



## Envy

It's my work weekend, it's nice and cool outside, and my foot really seems to be feeling better.


----------



## Alienfish

Managed through the day with some ass headache **** I got going, but I already took my daily painkiller dose so just gonna take it easy now...


----------



## nintendofan85

The temperatures have dropped!


----------



## Sophie23

I went to the cinema and saw Johnny English strikes again


----------



## princepoke

the big rush of immediate deadlines have passed so i can relax a lil bit again/enjoy my time a lil kore slowly (at elast til tuesday h a ha,,)


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve done really well on all my assignments for university classes this semester thus far, and I haven’t been late to or missed any classes at all.  Also just having a chill day.


----------



## duckvely

had no school today


----------



## Snowesque

I treated myself to a soda.


----------



## sofieceliza

It's FRIDAY! and I've just had a freddo and a cup of tea at my desk


----------



## moonlightxo

That I got into making signatures! I still need some practice, but I do enjoy making them.


Here's a WIP!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Some Pop Vinyls I ordered arrived which was really nice


----------



## PaperCat

another day closer to having a day off of work.


----------



## Snowesque

I got groceries today.


----------



## honeyaura

Stomach ache is gone, and starting a new town today!


----------



## Alienfish

Bought some second hand stuff, including a somewhat cheap copy of Wild World. Gonna reset so I get Vesta man.

not happy about my damn cold also job people jshjsdf


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## goro

gonna get some nice food, and i made some progress in monster hunter world. i got some pretty high tier achievements and i'm kinda proud of myself


----------



## Bosmer

Got the large gold crown for Vaal Hazak, all I need left to plat MHW is a large nerg, large kushala and a small Teo.


----------



## Romaki

Bought a €1 Steam boosterpack and got a $5 wallet out of (don't gamble though kids ^^).


----------



## Bluelady

I finally got a job after being unemployed for months. It’s only for the holidays, but at least it’s something.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Bluelady said:


> I finally got a job after being unemployed for months. It’s only for the holidays, but at least it’s something.



Congrats

and idk I ate out today, so that's kinda happy


----------



## Roshan

finding this video https://youtu.be/K-CrEi0ymMg so it can save my life

I have this pretty heavily so I am so happy that YouTube recommended this to me BLESS 

I always was like wtfrick my back is shaped so weird and now I know why and how to fix it


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm happy that NBA basketball is officially back! Can't wait to watch my Spurs a bit later this evening.


----------



## dyosa

i slept so much today! also that i'm finally done with this report i've been procrastinating on for a while now.


----------



## midnightdreams

To get back to positivity, I guess I'll try to think happy thoughts! I felt like I aced my two midterms today, which is nice. I also had coffee, which is also lovely.


----------



## Reckoner

having my boyfriend with me to help me cheer up.


----------



## Araie

Last night I got to play Bass 0 in the stands with the drumline at a football game last night. I loved it so, so much. I?m in the front ensemble right now, but I really hope I can march the bass next year.


----------



## Bluelady

I got Roscoe to move in. He's my only dreamie.


----------



## Alienfish

Bluelady said:


> I got Roscoe to move in. He's my only dreamie.


Nice. He's really awesome but I wish his house had more personality really.
--
Grabbed some nice stuff at work and slept alright. Always A+


----------



## Snowesque

Weekend = Pizza Time


----------



## matt

Can't stop thinking about the bad things, it obscures my thoughts of good things


----------



## VaIkyrie

i got 15+ hours of sleep today/last night and my boyfriend sent me a super cute message and said he'd love to marry me... <3 todays been a pretty okay day


----------



## Senni

Someone who visited my village had a town name called Anteiku and that actually made me happy since I'm a huge Tokyo ghoul fan (own 10 volumes of the original manga in japanese) and I'm totally taking a page out of his book to name my second town (instead of Nostrade from Hunter x Hunter) hehe.


----------



## Lemonsky

I'm going to get my stitches removed today and then I can wash my hair again.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

It’s been a rough couple of days, but today I won $5 from a Scratch & Win ticket.


----------



## Alienfish

Bought a fab dress at work (some really fancy brand with handmade dresses from Ibiza)  idk how much they cost new but I think $30 was a p good deal imo.


----------



## HistoryH22

I got the "Clot Companion" item on Killing Floor 2. Beyond thrilled with that, especially since I got a pumpkin head the other day. That definitely made my day. Such a good Halloween event.


----------



## tae

got to do arenas with the boyfriend today, and our rating hit 1400+ so our weekly chest will be nice. i’m excited. can’t wait to grind for 1600!


----------



## Alienfish

It's weekend I guess, this and the last weeks been so annoying so I hope I can do something fun.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the weekend and I’m having a great day.  Also have recently heard nothing but good news from the family.


----------



## partangel

Me and my little sister spent the morning today stealing candy from my mothers secret counter (she hides everything because we always eat it in literal seconds) and replaying undertale. Its funny how children react to video games and Im just really enjoying helping her with it. It was a peaceful morning so im happy about that today!


----------



## Halloqueen

So, today I competed in the Ultra Spooky Cup, an official online Pok?mon competition themed around Halloween. I spent the past week breeding and EV training a team of Pok?mon that I wanted to use for the competition, alongside other Pok?mon who weren't eligible but that I wanted to use in my in-game team. 

Unfortunately, due to how much time I spent in preparation, I didn't actually get to one of the most important parts: fully evolving the Pok?mon that I was going to use. Today is the final day and I decided that I was just going to "compete" (rather, get obliterated by legendaries) just so I could earn the reward for playing three matches. Thankfully the competition equalized all Pok?mon's levels to 50, so while I didn't have all the moves I wanted (like Earth Power on Sandygast, who I intended to use as a Palossand), I could still compete. 

I went in with the previously mentioned Sandygast, a Golett, a Lunatone, and an Absol. I intended to throw Midnight Lycanroc into the mix as well but it's currently still a Rockruff. 

As one can expect with me using mostly unevolved Pok?mon, I lost most of the matches. My Pok?mon did surprisingly well though, managing to knock out a few of their opponents.

I kept playing matches because I was enjoying them regardless, and in my final match I faced someone using a Darkrai, an Umbreon, and a Krookodile. Somehow my team of Sandygast, Lunatone, and Absol managed to defeat this opponent. The Darkrai annihilated my Sandygast with Dark Void but my Absol managed to knock out all three of his Pok?mon by itself.

So, in the end I actually pulled out a victory with my unfinished team. In addition, because I competed in at least three matches, I have earned a shiny Mimikyu. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Imbri

I replaced the thermocouple on my furnace, getting the heat back on and saving a good amount of money.

Best part was in talking to my father tonight. Despite being almost 50, it was nice to hear him say he was proud of me that I would learn what to do and do it.


----------



## Alienfish

@ ZombifiedHorror Congrats, the Pok?mon rewards from those are always so awesome x.x Wish I had the patience or time for those when I played man! 

Anyway, found some nice stuff at work and had a nice chat with a co-worker on our ways home ^^


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy about finally getting to watch an anime tonight! I have a lot of tasks to do today so it’ll be a nice reward ^^


----------



## Weiland

Lent my friend $10 for a game today. I feel good that I helped someone.


----------



## Bosmer

I checked how much my car is worth, though on a few sites not so much like less than ?1500 which is rather meh. Checked some car selling sites where I found my car's model and year being sold double that amount as well as the same price I bought it a few years ago.. So I've got an idea on how much I could sell it for. I'll be happier when it's gone though, it's a burden off my shoulders.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that it’s Halloween today!!


----------



## Mink777

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Psydye

Korichi said:


> I’m happy that it’s Halloween today!!



This. I just love this holiday!


----------



## watercolorwish

i moved out of the dorm i was in with the obnoxious freshmen. the dorm i moved to is all the way down the street but i'd rather be further away than right on campus and just take the bus to school


----------



## cinny

made some meals for the week and my missing package has been replaced with a new one, whoohoo!!


----------



## Croconaw

I finally got my hourly wage fixed at work. It was wrong for the longest time and I finally took initiative to get it fixed.


----------



## boring

I'm happy to know that my bloodworks said I didn't have appendicitis so I got to go home uwu


----------



## Bluelady

My mom agreed to let us make an altar for Dia de los Muertos; which she has never allowed before. Anyway, it was a mad dash to finish it in time but we did it!


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluelady *
That's way cool! Glad you were able to celebrate.


----------



## mellachime

Having fun with my rl bestie! playing animal crossing together and just having a great time!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy today because it’s always so nice to read what made other people happy!


----------



## Snowesque

My partner has to work less in the upcoming days, meaning I get to spend more time with them.


----------



## orangeboy35

I Watched Bohemian Rhapsody today, I was totally speechless by the end, and everyone clapped when it ended. It was just that good.


----------



## Alienfish

Did well at work and found some stuff I wanted as well. Sadly the shirt I had my eyes on seems to be sold.. darnit not working fridays anymore lol


----------



## HistoryH22

Today was a good day, mainly because I got to hang out with some good friends for a game night. That, and my kitten is finally over her first heat cycle.


----------



## Snowesque

I'll likely be eating my favorite food later today.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy because it’s my father’s birthday today!


----------



## Lemonsky

I'm just happy that I could get through today's classes alright even though I've been feeling really tired for the whole day.  Mondays often feel like the worst but weekends save me.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I get to take a nice cold shower today ;7; (Summers in Australia are terrible;;..) Just after I walk the dog


----------



## Nadene

work is really slow and my boss is on vacation!
im basically getting paid to drink water and scroll twitter.​


----------



## Snowesque

I'm making one of my favorite foods today.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy because I still have my AC town ^^ after having a dream that I accidentally deleted it...


----------



## Lemonsky

Today was a generally relaxed day and I turned in an essay too. I'm glad to have that out of the way now!


----------



## HistoryH22

I've found several neat sources for a paper that I'm working on. I absolutely love digging through older newspapers and gauging the mindset of the public of that era.


----------



## Alienfish

That I'm actually gonna say no to this practice/work. The boss seemed p fishy and really loved talking himself and the people there seemed pretty clique-y. Also I don't wanna work in family businesses either. The book store might have fitted me maybe but the company and its organization, no. And that they barely hired people after doing longer internship or practice... yeah no.


----------



## Korichi

Sheila said:


> That I'm actually gonna say no to this practice/work. The boss seemed p fishy and really loved talking himself and the people there seemed pretty clique-y. Also I don't wanna work in family businesses either. The book store might have fitted me maybe but the company and its organization, no. And that they barely hired people after doing longer internship or practice... yeah no.



Sorry if this sounds patronising;;, but I just wanted to tell you that I think you’re doing a great job on standing up for yourself!! There are too many jobs that have a bad environment and/or don’t treat their workers nearly well enough... so I’m really glad that you’re not going to take any red flags, so that you don’t have to go through that, too. I hope you find the job you’re looking for ;7; <3


I’m happy today because I’m really glad that, even though I made a terrible mistake, I still get the chance to learn from it and make amends, so that I can do better in the future.


----------



## Alienfish

@Korichi Thank you! 

And yeah me and my job coach politely told him no and it was not the thing we wanted and he kept stalking me til I said no, like not brutal but so he knew.. Like okay that's not how you do it book person.


----------



## Nadene

its friday! i survived another work week! 
im so excited to visit the shelter again 
(i visit the animal shelter nearly every weekend)
i cant wait to spend the weekend with my boo and relax together watching movies!​


----------



## mogyay

got parcel in mail  p sure the contents are gonna make me happy (but who it's from makes me happier)


----------



## Snowesque

I was able to eat a decent amount today. 
It's almost pizza time the weekend, too.


----------



## HistoryH22

Snowesque said:


> I was able to eat a decent amount today.
> It's almost pizza time the weekend, too.



Pizza time alone is cause for celebration if you ask me. xD

Today has been solid so far. I've made good headway on an essay I'm working on. That, and I may have a game night with a couple of friends this evening. I can't complain!


----------



## Snowesque

*HistoryH22 *
Of course! I'm really evil and I'll have a _soda_ with it too.
Also, good on you for making headway on your homework, that's an acquired skill for some haha.


----------



## HistoryH22

Snowesque said:


> *HistoryH22 *
> Of course! I'm really evil and I'll have a _soda_ with it too.
> Also, good on you for making headway on your homework, that's an acquired skill for some haha.



How utterly barbaric. I just can't find the words to describe the sheer _depravity_ of having a soda with *pizza.*
Now I'm hungry. I know what I'm having when I get off work...I guess that's another thing to add to my "happy" list.


----------



## Snowesque

*HistoryH22 *
Truly _maniacal_, there is no end to my boundless need for empty calories.
Nice, hope you get some nice toppings. I'm pretty vanilla with it so I just get plain usually.


----------



## rianne

I got to spend time with friends. c:


----------



## Alienfish

My eye is healing well. Still a bit swollen and such but not that red anymore and I can close them properly.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I'm happy about the fact that I'm getting back into playing ACNL!


----------



## Snowesque

Probably going to get more pizza today.


----------



## Imbri

I'm poised to hit 30K on my NaNo project. I also ordered my winner's reward (sent to my mother to hold) of a Switch and BotW. If I'm done by Thanksgiving, she'll bring it then. If not, I'll get it Christmas Eve.


----------



## Catto

I'm happy because I got to hang out with some friends yesterday and today woke up to a huge gatorade by my bed and a post-it from my best friend wishing me a happy hangover~ YwY


----------



## namiieco

i made some clay charms and did homework all day so im feeling pretty productive


----------



## Lemonsky

I managed to give a presentation in English that isn't my native language, and for once I did it without reading straight from a paper. I didn't even have any paper to read from, just the PowerPoint slides and I could talk in my own words instead of just reading the slides. Although it isn't a huge thing, I still feel accomplished.  I'm getting there.


----------



## ali.di.magix

that I'm _finally_ going to be done with this god damn exams _y e e t_


----------



## Laureline

I just got a new iPad! Upgraded from an amazon kindle fire 6, I can now play pocket camp


----------



## Alienfish

Got to see a friend that I haven't seen in forever, and my eye is healing well


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I had some mint chocolate pretzels!!!


----------



## rianne

A cereal I tried for the first time today turned out to be delicious.  Can't wait to have another bowl of it soon!


----------



## Psydye

I came across a preview for the movie Detective Pikachu! Looking forward to it!


----------



## honeyaura

My blood tests came out great, a whole lot better than expected.


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm thrilled today because the _Spyro: Reignited Trilogy_ was released! Spyro was a huge huge part of my early childhood, so being able to play through them again has been an absolute treat. That, and I'm making good headway on my last major paper before my Master's thesis.


----------



## rianne

I washed my sheets so they're all nice and fresh again. :3


----------



## honeyaura

HistoryH22 said:


> I'm thrilled today because the _Spyro: Reignited Trilogy_ was released! Spyro was a huge huge part of my early childhood, so being able to play through them again has been an absolute treat. That, and I'm making good headway on my last major paper before my Master's thesis.



Whoa didn't know this was a thing! Awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seeing my little brother help around the house with overall good vibes made me proud. He's not home much anymore, so it was refreshing. Oh, and being able to truly relax after some stressful weeks of doc appointments etc!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy today because my brother and I started to watch an anime (one of the first parts of the Fate/Stay Night series, I’ve always been interested in it but found all the parts and alternative pathways too confusing, so I never knew where to begin;;, but luckily he was happy to explain it all to me ) together! We’ve always been like oil and water, so it’s nice that we can spend time with each other properly now. ^^


----------



## HistoryH22

honeyaura said:


> Whoa didn't know this was a thing! Awesome!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seeing my little brother help around the house with overall good vibes made me proud. He's not home much anymore, so it was refreshing. Oh, and being able to truly relax after some stressful weeks of doc appointments etc!



It's so worth it. It's not often that I play through a game that is a pure joy. 

Glad you've been able to relax a bit after some exhausting weeks. Moments like that are so hard to beat.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy today because I was finally able to go beetle hunting in New Leaf after a long time of not doing so. It’s funny how just catching virtual beetles in a virtual island can be so relaxing.. ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got an A+ on one of my quizzes that I took on Tuesday!


----------



## mogyay

got my new phone yay! got an iphone 8+, i love it already


----------



## Psydye

It's 1 day closer to Christmas!


----------



## rianne

I made the next appointment to see my therapist. :3 Also got bubble tea after dinner.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

It's a frickin snowday where I live <3


----------



## Nadene

had a really good cuddle sesh with my kitten this morning
and my boyfriend i guess​


----------



## Imbri

Mine is from yesterday, really. I was sitting at 40,000 words after Wednesday night's writing session, and I was off yesterday, so I decided to go for it.

A lot of typing, but I hit 50,000 words and got my story arc written. I still have to go back and flesh out some scenes and characters, but I can be less frantic about it. This also means that I can focus on all the knitting I have to do before the holidays!


----------



## Bcat

not excited about my birthday, but I am excited about making birthday cheesecake today so that's something


----------



## HistoryH22

Just a couple hours left and then I finally have a week break. My work schedule actually allowed me to make use of a holiday for once. It'll be beyond nice to have some time to just sit back and relax.


----------



## Alienfish

good but hectic day at work.. also found a nice jacket and a flowery tank top that looks bit retro patterned.. like!


----------



## cornimer

My voice teacher gave me a new piece to work on today that I actually really love and can sing decently (I dislike or am indifferent to most of the repertoire she gives me)


----------



## Midoriya

Enjoying having time off thanks to Thanksgiving Break.


----------



## cornimer

I have the best friend ever <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I drank 3 cups of tea today!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

i'm happy i got to see my best friend today!


----------



## honeyaura

Got a kitty today!

My granddad had a kitten about a month old follow him home from the dumpster in our complex. She's totally friendly and loves to cuddle. Just need to take the steps of getting to keep her for good.


----------



## Snowesque

Gave the place a good clean and got my favorite food today.


----------



## rianne

My dog isn't dying. So thankful. She has antibiotics and surgery on Monday but she will recover.


----------



## Psydye

I'm not as depressed as I was yesterday!


----------



## Mr_Persona

less bored then yesterday


----------



## Korichi

... Because I’m safe in my room from this massive flying cockroach who’s banging against my windows trying to get inside....;;; Please send help I’m scared asdfghg;;

Edit: I’m happy today because, uh;; *spins wheel* cats exist!


----------



## Lemonsky

The exam for my English speaking course went quite nicely and the teachers praised me and my friend's performance.  I was really nervous about it but it ended up going smoothly after all.


----------



## rianne

My D&D group didn't get annihilated by a dragon today, hooray.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I finally got my appetite back.


----------



## Alienfish

found a dank dress, and survived all the cray shoppers lol.. like some ppl..just read the receipt and stop complaining jfc


----------



## Nadene

upset im barely able to partake in black friday
..but i did buy some stuff despite me bein in a bad place financially...
..im pretty happy hehehehehdfgkfhgdkjlfs​


----------



## Soigne

I'm FINALLY gaining weight, even though it's only a couple of pounds I'm excited to work my way up to a normal weight after being quite underweight for a decade...


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got Let's go Eevee a few days ago and so far I'm really liking the game, but today I'm happy cause I finally got the guidebook to it, which has helped tremendously.


----------



## Snowesque

My partner and myself didn't go anywhere Thanksgiving, so I made a small dinner instead
They later suprised me by bringing home an ice cream cake I was eyeing at the store a few weeks back!
It was really nice spending time with them.


----------



## Snowesque

Twitch.tv finally approved that thumbnail icon I sent in forever ago for Yume 2kki.
I'll do anything to get that game more visibility, it's such a passion project.


----------



## deSPIRIA

going to a vinyl fair today ^__^


----------



## Alienfish

zorn said:


> going to a vinyl fair today ^__^



can i go with you ;w; vinyl records are the best man..lucky!

also not too tired ig although it's still cold as heck.


----------



## Bosmer

Got my jacket today, considering I only ordered it on Thursday it was pretty quick. I also ought some boots as well since one of my pairs is getting worn now.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Iiiiiiiiii'm　_F R E E_　from my duties todaaaaaaaaYYY!!


----------



## fwn

My every day


----------



## Snowesque

Got some pizza today.


----------



## Balverine

One of my coworkers wanted my shift so I got off work today and got to put up Christmas decorations 0v0


----------



## Bosmer

I woke up this morning actually feeling good and energetic, which hasn't happened to me in a while.


----------



## Alienfish

Got some monsties with the swim skill, just wish you could inherit other skills from other monsties since you can only have 5 at a time. i could probably ditch my red worm but he's too useful in battle hhhhh


----------



## Marte

Woke up with a dog on my shoulder, life is ♡


----------



## saf

my puppy (beans) finally learned how to sit!


----------



## steele

Home from our trip to Seattle and get to spend time with our pups!!


----------



## uyumin

I went to return a coat to the mall and the lady did not realize I had taped the tag back on with tape. Im happy because I got my money back


----------



## Zane

I have almost all of my christmas shopping done :D And I'm being smart this year and wrapping it as I get it instead of waiting and wrapping it all at the last moment in a nightmare frenzy. Lol


----------



## Alienfish

My hair actually turned somewhat RED this time rather than brown and purple. I did some quick bleach on it beforehand though so might be that. And I might have to get another bottle just to cover some strands maybe but at least red light brown is better than dark brown ugh.

I hate my thiccc asian hair (tm)


----------



## Gregriii

Entering this forum in a long time and see it is still as active as usual


----------



## steele

Since no one on here knows me in real life--

My husband and I got married 8/27/18 and on our wedding night I miscarried. We have been trying again and got our first positive test today! If everything works out (which we are cautious about) we are looking at 8/8/19  Which would be a suuuuper cool due date.


----------



## Marte

steele said:


> Since no one on here knows me in real life--
> 
> My husband and I got married 8/27/18 and on our wedding night I miscarried. We have been trying again and got our first positive test today! If everything works out (which we are cautious about) we are looking at 8/8/19  Which would be a suuuuper cool due date.



Aaaaaaaaa, congratulations! ♡ I wish you the best of luck, and I'm happy for you two!


----------



## deerprongs

steele said:


> Since no one on here knows me in real life--
> 
> My husband and I got married 8/27/18 and on our wedding night I miscarried. We have been trying again and got our first positive test today! If everything works out (which we are cautious about) we are looking at 8/8/19  Which would be a suuuuper cool due date.



awwweee that's so great! congrats! i hope all works out for you and your husband, hon! <33


----------



## Snowesque

There's something very endearing about someone saying they're looking forward to something you specifically cook. <3


----------



## Saga

Today was my mom's birthday and we had a really nice Italian dinner and a lovely conversation; I had grilled chicken parmigiana, which was surprisingly good! My mom got herself a MASSIVE piece of chocolate cake, and I got to have both a cafe mocha and an almond-hazelnut macchiato in lieu of dessert. She also really seemed to like the presents I got her, which made me happy!


----------



## rianne

Snowesque said:


> There's something very endearing about someone saying they're looking forward to something you specifically cook. <3



(,: I'm sure your cooking is amazing. I felt this way the other day.

- - 

I can get through the day knowing that my partner has healthy food (that I cooked, yay) to eat during his lunch break.


----------



## Snowesque

*rianne *
I can't cook too many things, but what I can make, I think tastes fairly good. 
What would our partners do without us.


----------



## Saga

Speaking of cooking tasty, healthy food, do you guys have any advice for getting someone to eat food that you cook for them? I'm quite a good cook and make a point to make meals with lots of protein and vegetables, and I always offer some to my mom, but she only sometimes eats it (and never eats more than one serving) unless it's something relatively unhealthy and calorific that I made as a treat, such as fried chicken, lasagna, or Swedish pancakes. Bahn mi, zucchini noodles with meatballs, most Japanese foods, curries, spring rolls, etc. all go ignored in favor of microwave dinners, chips and ice cream. I'm quite worried about my mom's health as she's now in her 70's, doesn't get much exercise, and has stopped cooking meals for herself and now only eats fast food, massive bowls of cereal, or microwave dinners. She used to eat much healthier and she does love vegetables, so I don't understand why she often won't eat more of what I cook. She also refuses to go grocery shopping and will only pick up food at the drugstore/Walgreens, which of course doesn't have any fresh produce or meat.

Any suggestions for healthy-ish recipes that aren't exotic (clearly she isn't too fond of all my Asian cuisine) or tips to encouraging her to return to eating a more well-balanced diet? She's my only parent and I'm an only child, so I want to help her live as long as possible! If it helps, she does seem to like stews and chili, as well as pasta dishes.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

FOUND A NEW HOME FOR TAKORINA ( Marina )!! FIANALLYYYY!!<333
( Thank you galaxyp! )


----------



## Snowesque

*Saga *
As a very picky eater, what I found that really works for me is substitutes.
If that doesn't work, I just think of ways I can add a bunch of seasoning to mask the vegetables.

For cheese seasoning in general, nutritional yeast often comes up but I haven't tried it myself.
(I don't eat anything dairy really.)
You may be able to find a lot of great substitutes by just looking up vegetarian/vegan options.


----------



## cornimer

Had my conducting semester final today and I think it went well  the piece that I messed up on and cried in front of the whole class last time was probably my best one today, I feel like I made a comeback


----------



## Saga

*Snowesque*

Ahh, those are some fabulous ideas! I'm definitely going to try to be sneaky and hide some veggies in otherwise apparently-unassuming meals. If you dice vegetables finely enough, I think you can probably put them into almsot anything. I got a great suggestion for hidden-veggie meatloaf as well as chunky, country-style gravy with vegetables put through an immersion blender, so I'm going to try making both of those soon. Yum!

Nutritional yeast instead of cheese sounds really interesting. I'm lactose intolerant but generally tolerate hard cheeses like grated parmesan, but I'd still like to cut it out of my diet to be safe. I'll look into using it next time I make any pasta dishes or roasted veggies! And thank you for the suggestion of looking up some vegan or vegetarian dishes. Great idea!!


*Vampnessa*

That's fabulous - congratulations!! There's no feeling quite like turning a bad performance around and the pride and happiness (and maybe relief) that follows!


----------



## Soigne

I finished and am turning in a 20 page research paper today. Only two more to go!


----------



## HistoryH22

I finished my presentation to the history faculty yesterday, so it's a relief to have that in the rear view mirror. Now I just need to do some edits to the paper itself and I'll be done with semester! All that remains after this is my master's thesis.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the weekend and for once I don’t have a lot of studying or assignments to do.  Plus, the semester is almost over.  Time for a day of relaxation.


----------



## Bellxis

these past few days, i've gotten to play acnl again for the first time in months <3
it calms me so much


----------



## Snowesque

*Bellxis *
Good to hear. 
Nice sidebar and signature aesthetic.


----------



## Bellxis

Snowesque said:


> *Bellxis *
> Good to hear.
> Nice sidebar and signature aesthetic.



thank you so much !! <3 your sidebar icon is so pretty


----------



## Snowesque

*Bellxis *
Thanks! The artist that made it is my favorite.


----------



## Alienfish

had a nice christmas dinner out with some ppl from work


----------



## Chipl95

I'm happy about surviving the first semester of photography college and managing a job on top of that. I'll be hopefully getting my first pay soon too, which will be great.


----------



## Saga

I'm happy because I did a *lot* today, and my back was totally fine! (I have chronic back pain/a muscular disorder.) I talked on the phone with my dad, went to a doctor's appointment, did a major grocery shopping that was one and a half hours long, unloaded all the groceries, de-iced my walkway, and cooked dinner with no pain!!

Plus, my dinner was super delicious AND it's something I can entice my mom into eating. I made 1/2 lean ground beef and 1/2 ground turkey for the meat, with caramelized onions, diced tomatoes with cilantro, and black beans, topped with some cheese, salsa, plain greek yogurt for sour cream, diced raw tomatoes and onions, and cabbage (I dislike lettuce). Yum!


----------



## HistoryH22

I found a couple new threads of research to explore earlier, so that's exciting! I'm going to have to start compiling books again. That, and my kitten Cora was super cuddly earlier. Was a nice way to destress and relax.


----------



## Sophie23

I found out my friend is going to be in a book!


----------



## Damniel

I finished a term paper and a project so all is swell!


----------



## Alienfish

got some nice pokemon for ultra sun game ig... slow day


----------



## Saga

I get to see my Japanese tutor tomorrow, and also tutor her in English. We haven't seen each other in a month, so I'm excited to catch up and enjoy drinking tea together!


----------



## Xerolin

i made cookies!


----------



## Bosmer

Pizza just arrived


----------



## Damniel

Only a week and a half left till classes end


----------



## hestu

Got my MRIs over with! And got out of class early for it.


----------



## honeyaura

My mum is in a secure place (hospital) while having seizures back to back. So it's bittersweet, but I at least know she's being watched and taken care of.


----------



## rianne

My in-laws and their family have not only included me in their annual celebration but genuinely like me??? I'm still such a goof when I'm reminded. I'm so used to feeling like an outsider.


----------



## Soigne

My friend mailed me 4 free books today.


----------



## Sophie23

No work so I’m playing Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee today!


----------



## mogyay

it's my birthday


----------



## HistoryH22

mogyay said:


> it's my birthday



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I get to game with my best friend last tonight, so I'm super amped. We've both been extremely busy with life the past couple of years (me with graduate school and him with his family and kids), so we both look forward to whatever free gaming time we can get. I can't wait.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> it's my birthday



Hooray for mogday <3


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> it's my birthday



happy mogday 

also one of the superiors at work thinks I do a good job doing cashier stuff ^^


----------



## Sophie23

I got to draw my favourite Pokemon Eevee!


----------



## globug

I got some nice furniture for my house on ACNL, and I'm really happy with the progress on a commission I'm doing ^.^

(Been seeing this thread around, finally felt like there was something to post about xD )


----------



## Sophie23

No work tomorrow


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my mum’s birthday today


----------



## mellachime

my amiibo cards arrived finally! been waiting days but it makes sense since it is nearing christmas so its busy busy busy!


----------



## Snowesque

*mellachime *
Nice! What cards did you get?
Sorry if you've mentioned already.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Smash Bros. Ultimate is finally out!... But I have to wait later in the day to get it. Don't worry, I'll survive.


----------



## goro

JOKER IN SMASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i also got my close friend i consider my brother to join and my pet's infection is going down...


----------



## mellachime

Snowesque said:


> *mellachime *
> Nice! What cards did you get?
> Sorry if you've mentioned already.



I got the sanrio ones! Also I have gayle, carmen, olivia, and bill. 0:


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got into my top choice program for next year!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally got Smash Bros. Ultimate! Not gonna play it yet because I want to surprise my sister with it.


----------



## Bcat

My final assignment before winter break is really fun and not stressful like I had dreaded!


----------



## Valzed

A very kind & generous member gifted me an apple collectible that I was going to start saving up for! 
(I wanted the apple because I recently started a 2nd town and the apple is the native fruit.)


----------



## Snowesque

There's this postcard compilation book I've been eyeing on Angelic Pretty's website.
Confirmation with a shopping service takes some time, so my partner offered to buy it for me!

It's likely all I'm asking for this holiday, as I'm probably getting a Switch later for when Animal Crossing comes out.


----------



## mellachime

Nothing to special I guess but, I'm just happy to be alive at this very moment. Nothing sparked it or anything, I just feel alright and that's good enough for me, better than stressing so yeee!


----------



## MasterM64

I am honestly very happy that I will be graduating college soon and get to move on to a very exciting future!


----------



## Bcat

i made a flyer for a local cause and it's gaining serious traction on facebook! They're saying it's concise and professionally done


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> i made a flyer for a local cause and it's gaining serious traction on facebook! They're saying it's concise and professionally done



Great job, boo!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

It's one typical nice grey-y morning in the winter. The winter is here honey.


----------



## HistoryH22

I defeated my best friend in the first round of the fantasy football playoffs and have made the championship round for the fourth straight year. That, and I just hatched a shiny Delibird on Pokemon Y. Great day, if I say so myself!


----------



## Sophie23

I gave my friend Christmas lights on bell tree forums, I added my m8 on the Nintendo Switch and then I played Let’s Go Eevee and I reached Lavender Town


----------



## Primeval

that its my day off work!


----------



## steele

Generally that the holidays (Christmas) are coming and all my shopping is done!


----------



## mellachime

I'm happy today (well always) over the fact I have friends and people who support me and cheer me on despite getting really overly depressed and being a big crybaby.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I cooked dinner for my family and they all really liked it 
I love cooking & I love making others happy!! I'm really glad to be able to do both at the same time


----------



## cornimer

Late but Dec 8 was a really good day so I'm still happy about that


----------



## MapleSilver

Canada was announced as a Civilization in Civ 6: in Gathering Storm.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I just received a scholarship I totally forgot i applied for earlier this year :') was a nice surprise.


----------



## watercolorwish

*school is so close to being over*, then we get a 4 week break and then get a new class schedule for the semester, 3 of those classes being art classes thank god


----------



## Kalle

Two finals down, one more to go along a short paper to write and I'm graduating. Woot!


----------



## globug

Woo, got two shiny horseas and a shiny pancham in my pokmeon y game


----------



## HistoryH22

I've just submitted my essay to finish my semester! Time to relax for a weekish and then begin work on my thesis. Until then, I'm going to read _The Odyssey_ for fun.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

i go on break tomorrow even though i still have a lot of work left, but it'll be nice to take a break. my mind is so strained, and what better time to relax than christmas?


----------



## goro

my boyfriend is finally home ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

Got a B+ in both of my major classes and pretty sure I got at least a B in all of my other classes as well at university.  I really put a lot more effort into doing nothing but studying and working on assignments this semester, and it shows.  Also happy that the semester is finally over and to be back home.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Math class was extremely fun. It usually is, anyways. I ended up recording some videos of my friends goofing around and things - I ended up watching them a billion times when I got home from school and laughing about it. I can't wait to go to Math class again tomorrow.


----------



## Dim

My brother is back from college which is pretty nice tbh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

My friend got into a nursing school that she really wanted to be accepted to!!


----------



## Bcat

I sent an old professor of mine a Merry Christmas message and mentioned I was stressed lately. He told me to email him about it. 

Not only was he was the best, most knowledgeable teacher I ever had he’s one of the best people I know and I’m so glad I have him in my life


----------



## Sophie23

It’s 9 days till my birthday!!


----------



## HistoryH22

Was disappointed to miss the meteor shower last night due to rain. It was clear tonight so I went out walking for a bit. Saw a single meteor right before I went back inside. A nice way to lift the spirits, I'd say.


----------



## Snowesque

Today's pizza day.


----------



## Raayzx

Exams finished, stress gone kinda


----------



## lowaltitude

I cleaned my room & I feel really good about it!! Everything looks brighter, I feel better, and it helped calm my mind as well ^-^


----------



## Snowesque

*lowaltitude *
Good for you!
The smell of the room after putting on clean sheets or just general cleaning is one of the best.


----------



## Soigne

I submitted my last huge research paper of the semester, thus marking the end of the first half of my junior year. 3 semesters to go until I get my degree!


----------



## Sophie23

Got an new boiler fixed finally!! Other than that nothing else.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Results for my last final exam came out and I got an A :’))


----------



## Alienfish

found a pair of compression stocking and just not over-knee socks. finally i can wear dresses ^w^

also traded in monster hunter stories and some money for Pok?mon Y.. good choice the previous owner had cool beans on it man


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

YOU GUYS I AM CRYING RN!!! LOOK WHO I GOT TODAY!!!!! SHE'S SUCH A SWEETHEART!!!!!! BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

*stockings. damn keyboard i need a new laptop.

also awwwww cute pupper <33 ^


----------



## Dim

Two of my Brother’s graduated from college so my family went out and spent time together.


----------



## Snowesque

My partner and myself decided to get a Switch.


----------



## bonucci

I'm happy I got to get two of my favorite villagers, Maple and Marshal, in my new town! They were my favorites on my old town that is now dead (may it rest in peace).


----------



## HistoryH22

Got an A for my semester paper. Now to finally relax for a bit!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm happy that I finally got my restricted driving license! I can drive by myself now


----------



## Soigne

Final grades are slowly rolling in & things are looking better than expected.


----------



## Midoriya

Just looked at the rest of my grades and in total I ended up getting a B, B+, B+, B+, and an A-.  This is officially the best I’ve done grades-wise since I’ve arrived at university and I’m bouncing off the walls with joy.  Literally the only thing I wanted for Christmas, and I earned it.  Woo!


----------



## Ditz

I'm happy because today I went on a beautiful hike.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my last week at work!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i am happy today because the people in The Basement are nice


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~

Right now is one of those moments where I feel happy to be able to enjoy being alive and existing. Not to say that I haven't felt happy, but I do get this peculiar type of feeling randomly at certain points of a day or night.


----------



## Soigne

Realizing that everything is more important than the grades I get in school & that I need to be kinder to myself.


----------



## rianne

My partner wants to celebrate our anniversary and I'm like  oh yes that's a thing.


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm celebrating the 6 month mark of getting my kitten!


----------



## Alienfish

getting some well needed time off work during the holidays 

and yeah got myself a smol xmas tree for the event =D


----------



## cornimer

Went to see a new therapist today (second attempt) and she's really really nice, I have hope that this could work out


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Vampnessa said:


> Went to see a new therapist today (second attempt) and she's really really nice, I have hope that this could work out



wishing you the best!

i'm happy because i ate some good food


----------



## Oldcatlady

I went shopping with some friends and got Christmas presents for my parents ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Today's the first day of winter break for me. Two weeks of no homework. c:


----------



## Sophie23

No work


----------



## Midoriya

We just got moved into my mom’s new house, and she doesn’t have to move ever again because she bought it!


----------



## HistoryH22

The San Antonio Spurs dominated tonight.


----------



## Alienfish

Got some work done on the Alola dex. I hope whoever made it that diverse got fired 

(seriously it's way too big and the SOS battles shouldn't be a thing smfh like it's like 0.000001% chance getting that one partner anyway sigh).


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday!!


----------



## Bcat

i get to spend all day baking and wrapping presents! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My friends here are all so wonderful and I love them <3


----------



## Soigne

The cashier at the bookstore I was at was so kind & friendly today.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

One of my friends got into the University of Michigan which is the school she really wants to go to!! Now 4/5 of my friends are going to their dream school which is super sick!!!


----------



## Bcat

well, my cookies might be flat but they're dang tasty!


----------



## Soigne

I got an early gift from my parents.


----------



## lowaltitude

I'm happy knowing that my family & friends are here for me, our Christmas got messed up in a way, but we're together more than ever before, enjoying every moment life gives us ^-^


----------



## Cheren

the pancakes i had for breakfast were delicious! ^_^


----------



## rianne

Celebrated Christmas with my partner's family. Didn't expect any gifts in return but got some. /cries.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Had a rlly fun time with some close friends before I head out of town for a week


----------



## Kamzitty

I had to go to work for a few hours, but it was really fun because we were allowed to dress up instead of wear our uniform and some of my favorite coworkers were there! It was busy but we had gotten everything done that we needed, so we spent most of the time chatting with each other + customers and wishing everyone a good holiday. It was great vibes all around <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt

today i am happy that it's christmas and i love all my presents


----------



## raeyoung

I am happy to know my friends care for me and that I'm not alone as I thought for the longest time. I'm really learning to appreciate all that I have and learning that I'm not as alone as I thought I was, and all that good stuff. I'm happy about Christmas and the fact that I'll get to see the guy I like hehe


----------



## Dim

Christmas was AWESOME today yay family!


----------



## hamster

online friend ive known for about 6 years is coming to visit ;-D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was so happy that it was Christmas yesterday that I forgot to post how happy I was lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I survived Christmas with the family with no major arguments and that I didn't have to work today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Laying here with my jacket over my head to block out the light, listening to 80s jams ♡


----------



## HistoryH22

My kitten practically tried to tackle me when I got home today from my mini-Christmas trip. Oh my goodness it was nice to see her so excited.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Today I am happy that I still have some nice food to eat from Christmas


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I'm kinda sooooo happy today! God knows why I am. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just realized this, but ever since I started taking this anti-anxiety medicine I haven't had any episodes of depression longer than a day or so. Overall, I feel a lot better than I did before, and I even have a little more energy and motivation (especially since I've been on break). 

Also I put my little space heater next to my bed and it's all nice n toasty over here  ♡


----------



## Dim

I don’t feel sick anymore. Phew.


----------



## moonbyu

I made some cookies and didn't burn them!


----------



## moonford

i found and caught a shiny ekans on route 33 in soul silver 

that never happens for me, so i feel like my playthrough of this game will be great


----------



## lunatepic

ate a good breakfast and then napped until the afternoon... i shouldn't really be happy about sleeping so much but i feel good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been having so much fun with this Wii, I remember why I played it so much back in 2009-2013! Definitely one of my favorite Nintendo consoles!!


----------



## Snowesque

My partner keeps offering to get my Stardew Valley but I don't know!
I actually kinda want to play Animal Crossing more right now, but it definitely sounds fun for later.


----------



## Lemonsky

I like my scarf, my scarf is comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Fiiiiiinally found jacuzziiiiiiiiii!! YES!!!


----------



## cornimer

As lame as it sounds, I was able to find all the collectibles in two levels of the game I'm playing without using a guide, so I'm proud because normally I always have to use a guide


----------



## Midoriya

I was feeling meh for a couple days, but lately the sports teams I like have been winning, and I thought about it and realized whenever I have worked somewhere in the past including the job I have right now, I?ve received praise and been told I do a good job by the top management.  Now I?m feeling happy and confident.


----------



## watercolorwish

i think im finally seeing some noticeable changes to my art. how i manage the process of completing a full piece specifically. very rough sketch, move onto developing lineart, then paint. what it used to be was, sketch sketch sketch, mold the sketch into lineart, then paint, which took me forever and always ended up looking so messy


----------



## rianne

I was convinced that I wouldn’t get a NYE kiss from my partner this year because he worked until 11 tonight. Then he sends me a text message to come outside. This man was standing outside my house, tired from work, but still wanting to continue our lil tradition. My heart. Omg. /cries.


----------



## Kamzitty

rianne said:


> I was convinced that I wouldn’t get a NYE kiss from my partner this year because he worked until 11 tonight. Then he sends me a text message to come outside. This man was standing outside my house, tired from work, but still wanting to continue our lil tradition. My heart. Omg. /cries.



This made my heart happy omg happy new year to you cuties ;o;


----------



## Sweetley

I'm so happy today that that one TV channel here where I live finally shows that one Pet Shop Boys
live concert which I didn't saw yet. Waited the whole time till New Year's Eve to finally see it. Very 
nice. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

No more large holidays for a while so thank god I hopefully won't have **** family gatherings now...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

rianne said:


> I was convinced that I wouldn’t get a NYE kiss from my partner this year because he worked until 11 tonight. Then he sends me a text message to come outside. This man was standing outside my house, tired from work, but still wanting to continue our lil tradition. My heart. Omg. /cries.



This is the cutest thing I've ever read what a lucky lady you are


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I bought a laptop today that was half price and the guy at the store was so bloody nice and I also saw Aquaman with some friends that I went to school with it was a great day


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Being unbanned after a 2 year ban.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My final grades for the first semester of my freshman year came in today.  I got four As and a B!  My mom is over the moon about it and sending a screenshot of my transcript to all our family members on Facebook.  I'm excited too, of course.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My final grades for the first semester of my freshman year came in today.  I got four As and a B!  My mom is over the moon about it and sending a screenshot of my transcript to all our family members on Facebook.  I'm excited too, of course.



kILL IT SIS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> kILL IT SIS



THANK YOU HUN ILY


----------



## Alienfish

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Being unbanned after a 2 year ban.



Omfg hey that was a long ban :i


----------



## Sarcastic Soul

This is my first day on this forum, and I am loving it so much! I'm so proud to be part of such a warm and cozy environment, even if not many people use these forums anymore.


----------



## mogyay

Sarcastic Soul said:


> This is my first day on this forum, and I am loving it so much! I'm so proud to be part of such a warm and cozy environment, even if not many people use these forums anymore.



aw u're so cute, welcome to tbt! AND CONGRATS MARSHAL GAL, that's amazing, u should feel so proud! trying to be more positive about life this year so i guess today.. my shift went ok, i met a friend after work and we bought some cute clothes for going out at the weekend, my brother got me a japanese snack box which was sweet.. yeah today has been a good day!


----------



## Antonio

I'm happy I finally got my check so I can buy some new sneakers. <3


----------



## Marte

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Being unbanned after a 2 year ban.



orjgroigjiothjr welcome back in that case


----------



## Snowesque

Ate pizza; so by default today's already up there on the charts.


----------



## Xerolin

started doing commissions today woo


----------



## nanpan

To be alive


----------



## Chris

Discovered Seelennacht released a new album last month. Also had takeout from my fave curry place.


----------



## Alienfish

Less hectic at work and found my fave saltine crackers at the grocery store


----------



## chamsae

it snowed a LOT and the weather is supposed to stay cold! also i went to pick up a bunch of teas and a moisturiser i ordered from the pharmacy a few days ago


----------



## Snowesque

So we've basically secured that apartment we were looking at!
I want to be excited but I have a very grim visit to the DMV tomorrow.

Five rooms to put whatever I want in it... crazy.


----------



## Soigne

Had a dentist appointment today!


----------



## mogyay

i rly like cherry tomatoes


----------



## HistoryH22

Spurs with a big win over the Raptors tonight. Beyond thrilled.


----------



## rianne

The thank u, next bloopers & deleted scene video has significantly improved my "meh" mood.

Bless up

Also, one of the games on my wishlist is 50% off ooh yay. :3


----------



## Soigne

Getting my oil changed in my car todaaay! 

I?ve noticed what makes me happy is painfully boring and adult these days?dentist appointments? Oil changes? Blasphemy.


----------



## Kamzitty

Soigne said:


> Getting my oil changed in my car todaaay!
> 
> I’ve noticed what makes me happy is painfully boring and adult these days…dentist appointments? Oil changes? Blasphemy.



LOLLLL I feel this DEEPLY
Doing regular adult things like grocery shopping, etc, also make me happy. cx
It feels good to get things done.


----------



## Snowesque

The fulfillment of doing the laundry? Hit me up with that good stuff.


----------



## HistoryH22

I've found several neat pamphlets on immigration and Americanism from 1916-1918. 
*edit: AND a savage letter from Theodore Roosevelt to an editor of a newspaper.


----------



## Alienfish

HistoryH22 said:


> I've found several neat pamphlets on immigration and Americanism from 1916-1918.



Huh, sounds interesting :0

--

Also yeah less hectic at work and it was a nice day also some ppl are awesome


----------



## oath2order

I'm happy I don't have to go to work.


----------



## Chris

Bleached my roots today. Feel human again.  
Dyeing my whole head pastel pink tomorrow after a couple months of being half-blonde/half-pink. Kind of excited!


----------



## cornimer

Despite having a bad night I feel weirdly happy and somewhat confident today.
I'm also still so happy about finally getting a sweet feather, as lame as that may sound it meant a lot to me


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Last day of work for the week!


----------



## rianne

I had my annual dental cleaning appointment and the dentist said my teeth are beautiful. (,: 

Made me feel a lil less self conscious about my teeth/smile (I don't smile with my teeth showing in photos).


----------



## Marte

It feels so good to finally have some routines again. This christmas break was too long for me, haha


----------



## Soigne

had an orthodontist appointment this morning and i got a bracket fixed & i’m progressing towards straight teeth


----------



## salty-

Woke up this morning to someone asking about my commissions, and confirming a character trade so I might get a character I really wanted today!


----------



## Croconaw

I?m following my dreams.


----------



## Alienfish

Good and inspiring day at work, also found some stuff there I wanna buy


----------



## Snowesque

Got exactly what I needed at the DMV and what I was worried about didn't happen.
It's been on my mind for two years basically; I'm just elated.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm kind of happy that I bought a new (used) 3DS today and it's midnight purple!  It should arrive next week.  I'm going to use it to run a second town and still interact with my main town.


----------



## Soigne

dinner with close friends tonight


----------



## HistoryH22

Spurs won in double overtime on the back of LaMarcus Aldridge scoring 56. My goodness!


----------



## Sophie23

No work!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm happy cause its Friday and my sister and I can do something together


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my pretty purple 3ds way earlier than expected and it's in great condition! 

Only problem is I haven't picked up another copy of the game yet because I wasn't expecting it until next week. I'd go get one tomorrow but we're supposed to have a snowstorm. Oh well, I'm still happy.


----------



## Kikkoman

i'm happy that today is friday!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

^ Cute<3

I'm spending lazyrelaxing day where I don't need to do anything for someone but can just spend time to myself, for the first time in these past 2 weeks<3  Feels nice~


----------



## ali.di.magix

I've had a pretty good day just spending time with my mum


----------



## Alienfish

found a really cool bun/cookie jar at a second hand store where we went today  idfk how to open it up lol bc the lid is stuck but i loooove it.


----------



## rianne

Sheila said:


> found a really cool bun/cookie jar at a second hand store where we went today  idfk how to open it up lol bc the lid is stuck but i loooove it.



Sweeeet. c: Also, not sure how delicate the material/make of the jar is, but when I have stuck lids I run 'em under warm to somewhat hot water. I also have a silicone jar opener/pot holder and use all of my strength (lol) to get it to pop off. Sometimes both methods work in unison. Hope that helps.

- - -

My parents are back from their lil trip today. (,:


----------



## Alienfish

rianne said:


> Sweeeet. c: Also, not sure how delicate the material/make of the jar is, but when I have stuck lids I run 'em under warm to somewhat hot water. I also have a silicone jar opener/pot holder and use all of my strength (lol) to get it to pop off. Sometimes both methods work in unison. Hope that helps.
> 
> - - -
> 
> My parents are back from their lil trip today. (,:



70s plastic with flowers, i can take a pic sometime maybe. and it's really large so yeah i'll figure xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's cold out but it's not icy/snowy so I can ride my bike for the Community Day event today! Shiny totodile here I come!!


----------



## Midoriya

I?m happy because it?s finally Saturday.  Saturday is always a good day for me.  

That, and I managed to get up earlier.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Saturday and I don't have anything important to do today, so I can stay home, relax, and watch it snow.


----------



## cornimer

All my friends on TBT are so kind and supportive, I don't deserve them :')


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> All my friends on TBT are so kind and supportive, I don't deserve them :')



yes u do ur the sweetest! <3

also finally got a gardevoirite hhhh <3 thank u tbt users!


----------



## duckykate

u deserve everything wonderful vanessa


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY FINISHED MY RAINBOW CANDY LINEUP UGHH YESSSSSS

THANK YOU FLARE, YOU ARE THE HECKIN GOODEST BOYO


----------



## Lady Timpani

The restaurant I work at closed today due to snow. Time to make hot chocolate...!


----------



## duckykate

no school or work today because of snow


----------



## Chris

Beat _FFXIV: Heavensward_ today and picked up the first _Danganronpa_ game on sale.  
Also have a delicious meal and wine to look forward to this evening.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I (finally) loaded up my ACNL file after having not played for four months due to university, and thankfully everyone is still there (minus Diva, but she left while I was finishing my town back in the summer)!  Also, someone new is moving in as well.


----------



## Snowesque

Had my favorite food again today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got some more cool badges for my 3DS today! I got Super Mario icons for the camera, download play, activity log, and setting apps, and I got a Slowpoke and Slowbro badge!

I could've swore I had the music icon with Luigi but it's not on my 3DS at all so idk lol (rip weegee)


----------



## rianne

I haven't seen my close friend (who moved away more than 2 years ago wah) in over a month and she's back to visit.

yayayayayay

I'm also getting giddy because I can't wait to see her open up her Christmas gift too. :3


----------



## carackobama

I've been very ill lately and have been on bed rest for two months because of it, but today I went out to London for the first time in ages as my doctor was pleased with my progress! Me and my mum went to an art gallery, had a drink in a really sweet coffee shop and went to look around my favourite Japanese superstore and bought a few treats. It was the best day I've had in a really long time <3


----------



## Croconaw

I managed to accomplish a lot today.


----------



## Midoriya

A-lo-la!  I’m happy today because the sun is finally out again and shining and it’s a nice temperature outside.  Not too hot nor cold here.


----------



## Dim

Got today and tomorrow off
Got the game I wanted plus a cool new shirt
Lot?s of cool songs released this week


----------



## Lemonsky

It's so close to Friday already!


----------



## rianne

I told my partner that my therapist brought up it's been a year of me seeing her on a fairly regular basis. (Therapist said I have made good improvements and am not the same as I was during that initial session.)

In response, my partner said he's proud of me.

(,:


----------



## Chris

Had a half day today, as did my Dad unexpectedly, so I now have plans with him. 

Also my friend stopped by earlier when I was on break to say hi. Haven't seen him since before Christmas so was a nice surprise!


----------



## HistoryH22

I finally found a historical thread I've been searching for for the past several months. Now that I've found it I've fallen very far down a rabbit hole. I know what I'll be writing my first published academic paper on.


----------



## Tee-Tee

Even thou I'm ill, I finally cleaned my room up and lucky me found my lost 3DS stylus! 
Now I can play my 3DS again~


----------



## Alienfish

HistoryH22 said:


> I finally found a historical thread I've been searching for for the past several months. Now that I've found it I've fallen very far down a rabbit hole. I know what I'll be writing my first published academic paper on.



Aaa that is the best feeling. Me but with music blogs and stuff.

Also gonna visit a library tomorrow to see if it might fit me for an employment thing so I hope for the best


----------



## Sophie23

I saw someone from my college


----------



## namiieco

i didnt sit alone in german today haha.
but i know that will be ruined tomorrow in maths so


----------



## MapleSilver

I finally have my new computer. The sheer difference in speed compared to my old dying laptop is staggering.


----------



## Sophie23

No work


----------



## Midoriya

I?m up before the sun is today.


----------



## Lemonsky

It's Friday today and I know it'll be a generally pleasant day!


----------



## Chris

It's curry & wine night. I love Fridays.


----------



## Antonio

Tina said:


> It's curry & wine night. I love Fridays.



Don't get drunk from eating too much curry now, it's bad for your health.


----------



## Bluebellie

I?m happy it?s friday.
Also happy I do t have to go to work on Monday. What a relieve!


----------



## Alienfish

Bluebellie said:


> I’m happy it’s friday.
> Also happy I do t have to go to work on Monday. What a relieve!



Same.. idk if u work tomorrow but yeah i do and then i get monday off which is nice 

also found cool stuff at work rip wallet.


----------



## Zane

I slept in until past 9 a.m. and didn't get a sore neck/headache !!! It almost feels strange to be this rested... Lol


----------



## lowaltitude

Even though today I had back pains, I helped my dad cook dinner tonight & it was absolutely delicious!


----------



## Jarrod

It's basic but I just joined so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Sinmenon

Remember the bothering thread? My grandma's disposition improved. Sure, she isn't doing somersaults or even walking without help but she is alert and interacting, and she is even in a good mood.

And today my therapist said we don't need more sessions. I had struggled with depression and anxiety for most of my life, and after 2 years after starting going to the specialists my psychatry said I'm depression-free and my anxiety was under control so no more meds. Now one year after that, I'm out the behavior therapy too. It is one incredible feeling to leave that behind.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday evening and I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday! Also, my husband went out today and picked up another copy of New Leaf for me, so I get to start my 2nd town this weekend.


----------



## Snowesque

I came across a really aesthetic makeup collection when watching a haul video today; it's the Besame Cosmetics Mermaid Lagoon collection. I'm really considering getting the at least the white compact and the perfume!


----------



## rianne

I passed my driving/road test this afternoon! c: By next week I'll have my driver's license finally.


----------



## Bcat

surprise sale on sims 4 dlc! I had just enough leftover on a giftcard from Christmas to buy it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I get to spend a day with my kitters again


----------



## Mr_Persona

its Saturday
a lot of people always says this


----------



## Dawnpiplup

These earphones are awesome. It's just been sitting there in the drawer, and I didn't know that it was for my laptop. I think it is, anyways, because the audio is amazing.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I was happy about Going into primark and then Buying my mum lunch for the first time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today I’m happy I get to work on my town and watch a dvd with mum


----------



## honeyaura

It's almost 6am but I'll count this as yesterday as I haven't slept yet lol. Just the fact that the aching has been easing up, yay.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I have a 4 day weekend because I just finished my midterm exams!


----------



## Snowesque

I bought the mermaid perfume and the white compact!
In the nick of time too; it's pre-order only and it ends tomorrow.
I can't wait to display them when I move.


----------



## Alienfish

found like _the_ pair of shoes i wanted... really cheap too! and 70s top I probably have to modify because for some reason it was really large in the back but heyyyy


----------



## honeyaura

Just woke up next to Luca curled up in a ball and it makes my morning.


----------



## LadyDestani

My dog has let me sleep in the past two mornings. Normally, he wakes me up between 7-8am to go out on the weekends because that's our schedule when I have to work. But this weekend he let me get some much needed sleep.


----------



## carackobama

I had a really nice day with my family today! We went to see some super cute animals and it was lovely c:


----------



## Midoriya

I’m back in the dorm for the start of the semester finally.


----------



## Dy1an

I ate some taco bell tacos. I'm not that interesting


----------



## Lady Timpani

No class and no work tomorrow!


----------



## Alienfish

My day off and hopefully I can get some stuff done. Not happy about about this damn cold weather can I move to somewhere Africa please.


----------



## Snowesque

That episode of Steven Universe was certainly a ride; very interested to see where the series heads now.


----------



## carackobama

it's only like 10am here but I just had some chocolate and chocolate makes any day a good day tbh


----------



## cornimer

You knows those giant rainbow parachutes that kids play with? We played with one in my music education class today and I got to sit in the middle and get spun like crazy and it made my week


----------



## Lemonsky

My cat kigurumi arrived today - it's so comfy and warm so it's especially convenient for the winter season.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> My day off and hopefully I can get some stuff done. Not happy about about this damn cold weather can I move to somewhere Africa please.



I hear the rains are blessed there


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hear the rains are blessed there



they must be no snow and ****.

okay feeling better so hope i can go tomorrow or thursday latest


----------



## Croconaw

I?m happy because it?s hot outside.


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> I?m happy because it?s hot outside.



Let's trade. It snowed here today. I don't like snow. 

Hot chocolate from Costa made the day a little better though.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Let's trade. It snowed here today. I don't like snow.



This thank you.

ice cream are always good when you got a cold tho


----------



## carackobama

Yeah it’s suuuuper snowy and cold here too, I would love to be in warm weather rn ;;


----------



## Buttonsy

I'm about to get my money!! Yeehaw


----------



## Soot Sprite

It's Friday! I work Monday through Friday every week so it'll be nice to have my days off. And I finished all of my college work last night so I can just relax all weekend instead of spending it glued to a computer.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the weekend now and I have to say, all my classes this semester are enjoyable.  I’m also just in a really good mood right now.


----------



## PaperCat

Lord of the Lost released a new music video and its fantastic


----------



## cornimer

New album by my favourite band came out today and it's pretty darn good!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I am happy that this day is practically over. I had all kinds of crazy emergencies pop up at work, traffic was horrible, etc. The whole day was incredibly hectic. But now I'm finally winding down and hopefully can enjoy the weekend to come.


----------



## Croconaw

I stuck up for myself today and it made me a more confident person. It felt good to be able to stand up for myself because I would normally just let people talk down to me.


----------



## Alienfish

My cold is almost gone thank goodness... And yeah glad I can work today woot.


----------



## carackobama

I have a new episode of RuPaul’s Drag Race to watch <3


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to see my brother in the evening~ and I’m having hot dogs for lunch, also I can work on my acnl town.


----------



## Croconaw

I made an important decision in my life today. <3


----------



## chamsae

nothing because wanna one is having their last concert meaning its the last time theyre going to be together. if anything, im just grateful for the time i had with them and in time ill be happy to look back at the memories ive made thanks to them but right now it feels like my world is falling apart...... dont make kpop groups your mental support system, kids!


----------



## rianne

I got my first Nanoblock kit for Christmas and managed to complete it in under an hour. c: It was also pretty relaxing to build.


----------



## Alienfish

carackobama said:


> I have a new episode of RuPaul’s Drag Race to watch <3



SASHAY .. AWAY.

love that ****.

anyways i'm feeling way better than last week man, which is good i hate being inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chamsae said:


> nothing because wanna one is having their last concert meaning its the last time theyre going to be together. if anything, im just grateful for the time i had with them and in time ill be happy to look back at the memories ive made thanks to them but right now it feels like my world is falling apart...... dont make kpop groups your mental support system, kids!



Ahaaa, more like don't make music your life like me.... but yeah it's created so many good memories too.


----------



## Dim

Becky Lynch won the Royal Rumble yayyy


----------



## Buttonsy

I'm about to try acrylic pouring for the first time, and then I'm gonna eat a lasagna.


----------



## HistoryH22

I made a large amount of progress on my paper today thanks to the new sources I found this afternoon.


----------



## rianne

After almost a week of finicky sinuses, I can breathe (see: taste! FOOD!).


----------



## carackobama

I completed the entire fossils section of my museum on ACNL!


----------



## Alienfish

carackobama said:


> I completed the entire fossils section of my museum on ACNL!



omg congrats i don't think i ever did that lol.

also ate this delish brownie at work yummm


----------



## Croconaw

I had Taco Bell and Taco Bell is delicious so it made me very happy.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to catch up with some old friends and my classes were enjoyable again today.


----------



## carackobama

It snowed here overnight so everything looks so pretty this morning <3


----------



## rianne

I washed 35 of my makeup brushes so now they're not stained anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The groundhog did not see his shadow.


----------



## nintendofan85

Well today is my birthday.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Going to watch my little bro play some hockey <3


----------



## Alienfish

Found stuff I needed, and saw an old colleague @ the second hand store outside the mall =)


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm going to the Pelicans @ Spurs game tonight! First game I've been to in a while, so I'm amped!



nintendofan85 said:


> Well today is my birthday.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## mlacroix

I'm happy that my exams are over!


----------



## nintendofan85

HistoryH22 said:


> I'm going to the Pelicans @ Spurs game tonight! First game I've been to in a while, so I'm amped!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## chamsae

finally made small progress in my studying, i weighted myself and found out i lost 4kg in the last few weeks without really exercising because i didnt have the time to do anything AND my parents got me a lot of fruits so now i can snack on something else than rice cakes!!!! also my two favourite members of wanna one released music recently and its been keeping my mood up for d a y s


----------



## Snowesque

Just discovered Hot Topic has a Polly Pocket collection that's way cute.
I already have a heart bag from another collection, so nothing I'm too set on getting.
The key chain is quite cute and the lip compact and backpack are a maybe in the future...
Their quality's on the iffy side so I'm kinda hesitant.


----------



## Croconaw

I slept well today, and I just had two days off of work.


----------



## Link93

chamsae said:


> nothing because wanna one is having their last concert meaning its the last time theyre going to be together. if anything, im just grateful for the time i had with them and in time ill be happy to look back at the memories ive made thanks to them but right now it feels like my world is falling apart...... dont make kpop groups your mental support system, kids!



Although I'm glad the Minhyun can be with Nu'est again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My girlfriend is incredibly cute when she is sleeping.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Link93 said:


> My girlfriend is incredibly cute when she is sleeping.


Envy your gf, for being cute during the sleep. All my partners have told me that I'm very different when I'm sleeping - "You snore like a pig queen". Okay thank you.



Today I was tad busy and very tired when I got home. Plus it's cold. I wanted something hot & sweet. Then someone who visited me gave me chocolates that have raspberry sauce in it. I made hot black coffee, then threw the chocolate in it, along with some cacao powders. It turned out great<3 Now I'm comfy~


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to get up early today, at 5:30 a.m., like I wanted to in order to study.


----------



## Lemonsky

My Tamagotchi evolved into the adult character I was going for.


----------



## rianne

Had Chinese New Year dinner with my family. 

Also, my ama met my partner finally & during the drive home (mother, me, her) she said he's handsome. (,:


----------



## Link93

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Envy your gf, for being cute during the sleep. All my partners have told me that I'm very different when I'm sleeping - "You snore like a pig queen". Okay thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was tad busy and very tired when I got home. Plus it's cold. I wanted something hot & sweet. Then someone who visited me gave me chocolates that have raspberry sauce in it. I made hot black coffee, then threw the chocolate in it, along with some cacao powders. It turned out great<3 Now I'm comfy~



My girlfriend said I snored and I hate that I do but she says that it doesn't bother her.


----------



## opalskiies

My annotated bibliography that was due this Wednesday got moved to next Wednesday.


----------



## MochiACNL

Made a new friend


----------



## Sophie23

My friend was back at work


----------



## carackobama

my mum was on a course today so my dad took a day off work to spend time with me which doesn’t happen a lot as he has a really demanding job - it was really lovely though c:


----------



## Chris

Results came out for the Sept-Dec 2018 semester this morning! Highest grades I've ever achieved - even my lowest grade was still better than my highest grade the previous semester.


----------



## moonbyu

My school got closed today! Whoo!


----------



## Aquasplash

Happy to be back on this site.


----------



## Midoriya

The week is finally over and I got everything done studying-wise I needed to for it.  Since last night I’ve just been in a really good place with my friendships and today I’m in an especially cheery mood.  I’m also starting to get the hang of my classes and get into a good groove for the semester.


----------



## Strawberryllama

This is the third snow day I?ve had all week. Also, my friends are spending next Friday night at my house and I?m excited because that never happens.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I had a relatively easy day at work. It's the first day all week that I haven't come home with a headache and the first Friday in a while where some work emergency hasn't come up to completely ruin my mood. Now, I get to look forward to the weekend.


----------



## XxNicolexX

I drank vanilla Pepsi haven’t had one in awhile and I had a good live stream today


----------



## moonbyu

i caught lots of golden stags and horned hercules beetles in animal crossing.


----------



## Sophie23

I treated myself at Pandora the jewellery shop~


----------



## Lemonsky

The art piece I'm making is going quite smoothly now, even after I had a bit of trouble with making it look right.


----------



## Buttonsy

Someone who owes me a lot of money finally started paying some of it back. :3


----------



## Cure Whip

I'll be cooking burgers for my family today! I'm super excited!


----------



## Lady Black

Made some home-made french toast - was better than expected


----------



## cornimer

I am less sick than yesterday


----------



## Aquasplash

I'm on a new diet plan that I actually like for once.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I actually got out from work on time for once whoop whoop


----------



## Cure Whip

My best friend called me tonight, and we were just gossiping! We did talk about the 16 personalities though! Also, I made a new guy friend! What a great way to start the day, lol!


----------



## Sophie23

I get to play acnl


----------



## XxNicolexX

I read some of my book and I finished season 13 of degrassi


----------



## gobby

My dad's making beef stroganoff for dinner :,^ )


----------



## bae-blade

I'm happy that even though it's Monday and I'm tired, I get to go to class and actually enjoy what I'm learning!!


----------



## rianne

Had a really great dinner (and shared dessert) with my partner. (,: Then we watched his _Spider-Man: Homecoming_ Blu-ray.


----------



## XxNicolexX

Had homemade Mac n cheese


----------



## cornimer

I wrote a new song today


----------



## wumblebee

Im happy that its a snowday and it might be a snowday tomorrow yayy school is hard lol


----------



## jiroutachi

I'm happy today that I don't have work in the morning/afternoon. It gets quite boring because its the quietest time of the day. I will be working at night instead which is my preferred time. It'll be a lot busier so I won't be bored. I'm also really happy to spend time with my boyfriend today! <3


----------



## moonbyu

snow day!


----------



## Snowesque

My order that I have been waiting for around a month for is finally being worked on.
I might receive it just on time before I move.


----------



## LadyDestani

After a stressful day at work, I got in my car and Stairway to Heaven was playing.  I immediately started feeling more relaxed.  Love that song!


----------



## gobby

I cut off all my hair


----------



## Chris

Someone treated me to wine.  Now just to have enough self-control to be able to get up at 6am clear-headed.


----------



## jiroutachi

I passed the second interview today and will be meeting the next higher up tomorrow. From the sounds if it, I got a new job. I'm going to try and plan ahead while I can.


----------



## XxNicolexX

Nurse said I’ll be fine


----------



## cornimer

One of my professors brought homemade Valentine's cookies and another brought stickers!!! Music Ed profs are the best. This week was terrible but today was pretty good


----------



## Keystone

Valentines Day today and I got to eat lots of chocolate  and spend time with my girl, she is so sweet. Makes me happy!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I got candy at work today and had a nice evening at home with my husband.


----------



## rianne

Had dinner & watched a movie with some gal pals---belated "Galentine's" Day sorta. (,:


----------



## Bcat

It's a beautiful day for someone I can't stand to have the consequences of their actions catch up with them!


----------



## Snowesque

My partner has an extra day off work this weekend!


----------



## doodle

I just got a job at a vet clinic after suddenly losing my job over the weekend. It's a relief knowing I will be working again so soon and I have a nice full schedule too! The place seemed pleasant and I'm very nervous about starting, but also pretty excited~


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm excited for a long weekend since I have Monday off! I'm planning to go see the new Battle Angel Alita movie tomorrow. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Lobo gave me a nickname and started calling me by that - big sis<3 uuwwooo<333


----------



## Bcat

The dragon prince is back!


----------



## Midoriya

I had washed and dried my bed sheets and clothes yesterday, folded the stuff, and put them away.  Also made my bed and ended up lying down around 7 p.m. because I was cold from being outside.  Well I ended up falling asleep and waking up and getting out of bed at 4 a.m. a couple hours ago, but on the plus side I can get a lot done today now and it also feels like my week-long anxiety is gone.  I feel like Aang after he finally gets to sleep on the wooly bed from ATLA season three.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I still have two more days off work and I get to go back to bed now.


----------



## Snowesque

My Mermaid Lagoon stuff finally came in the mail! 
Took a few decent pictures since I posted about it elsewhere.
I got a couple freebies too since the shipping took a while, so that was nice.



Spoiler:


----------



## Buttonsy

I was having a several day long depression episode and I'm feeling like it's almost lifting, like I'm almost back to being somewhat functional.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

One of my old internet best friends managed to get back in touch with us (Me and my other internet best friend) on her 3DS yesterday, and now we can finally talk on Discord, And we’ve been introduced to a new friend! Just two more (one of which is my neighbour) and the gangs back together <3


----------



## Sophie23

My brother got engaged! 

And yesterday I was so happy that my new happy home designer 3dsxl came


----------



## tumut

Snowstorm so class cancelled


----------



## Lady Timpani

tumut said:


> Snowstorm so class cancelled



Me too!

I’m also happy because I got a new dresser and was able to rearrange my room last week. I know it’s kind of weird but it just feels so much cozier in there! I really love it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Because of the icy weather, I got to work from home today.


----------



## PaperCat

got a probiotic for my cat so lets hope it works.


----------



## Stella-Io

I went shopping today and bought stuff to decorate and organize my room. This potpourri is awesome.


----------



## Midoriya

The sun is finally out again and I’m feeling valued and confident, like my hard work so far this semester is paying off.  I have a lot of studying to do today, but I feel better that I can go into it with a good attitude.


----------



## Snowesque

This new short from Pixar!


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve got no work today! And I’m having lunch out


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to get up early and get my studying done.


----------



## HistoryH22

I passed the first two sections of my grad comprehensive exam! Freaking WHEW. Absolute relief right there. All I need to do now is pass the final section next Tuesday and finish my thesis. The light at the end of the tunnel is getting ever closer.


----------



## Alienfish

Got some nice Pok?mon from here, and found a nice shirt  I need more shirts to work in.


----------



## PaperCat

fav band dropped a new music vid. tis a good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had some very good pizza for lunch.


----------



## michealsmells

I'm sitting at the library, working on schoolwork. Its so relaxing here, and I'm getting a lot done really well!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got to eat a Cinnabon cinnamon roll today for the first time in four years. Gosh, it was so delicious and brought back so many memories. X)


----------



## Buttonsy

Tomorrow is my Mom's birthday, and I'm so excited to celebrate with her!


----------



## doodle

I just purchased Marty's (Sanrio) amiibo card and _I'm so excited for it to arrive_. A little nervous too, because ordering online is always a little nerve-racking, but even more so when it's an adorable hamster printed on flimsy cardboard sailing all the way from Japan... :c 

But I'm happy. I honestly didn't think I was gonna get another Sanrio.


----------



## rianne

My pre-order of Kehlani's mixtape/album _While We Wait_ is blessing my ears. (❁?◡?❁)


----------



## Bosmer

I got my dad to go on a mile walk with me and got myself a new phone c:


----------



## cornimer

Yesterday I got to see my favourite band perform and got a picture with them! It was so surreal hearing them doing my favourite pieces live.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Just got home. Was having dinner at Korean barbecue restaurant with friends. We talked a lot with having a glass of light alcohol. It was very nice evening.


----------



## MapleSilver

I got the Twilight Chomper in PVZ Garden Warfare 2. After grinding for 8 hours to get it, I wanted nothing to do with that game for several days. Now that I'm finally playing again, it's a really fun character.


----------



## Buttonsy

I was just able to adopt one of my dreamies, Pietro!!


----------



## Valzed

I'm super duper happy that the surgery to remove a lump from one of my pet rat's faces went well yesterday & I'm also happy because a very nice member gifted me a collectible I've been wanting badly!


----------



## MochiACNL

Bought a new game. Finally have something else to play other than MK8


----------



## LadyDestani

Tonight I randomly came across a new YouTube video from one of my favorite series. They hadn't put out a new video in years and now there are apparently 5-6 that came out last year. Can't wait to watch them all!


----------



## rianne

I slept through the typhoon.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Spent a nice lazy day with buddy, and got a goodnight kiss. Today he was somehow like how he used to be before getting the disease. And just had a nice relaxing trade at someone's town. It's rare lately, to have transaction like that, it made me very happy. Thanks Colette.  <3


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to be more productive this weekend than I was the last couple weekends and got a lot done including studying.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my taxes done today, so that's a relief.  I'm getting roughly the same refund as last year, so that's good news, too.


----------



## honeyaura

It was nice to make you laugh today, let alone have a decent convo in God knows how long <3


----------



## Sophie23

No work~ ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Some random lady at work liked my hat


----------



## Sophie23

There’s new Pokemon games coming out~with new Pokemon starters.

And I got my new watch today


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to cut caffeine completely out of my diet and haven’t had anything with caffeine in it for more than a week now.  The withdrawal is pretty bad, but I’m glad I went through with it.


----------



## Balverine

Finally got the new throttle body for my car so I can start driving it again lol
I've been waiting for the part since before christmas because it was on national backorder


----------



## cornimer

Yesterday I got a "free drink" tab from Tim Horton's Roll Up The Rim (canadians will get it) and when I redeemed it today for a free drink, I got another "free drink" tab!


----------



## HistoryH22

For the first day in almost a month, I haven't been anxious about having to worry about comprehensive exams. Granted, I'm anxious about my thesis, but little steps.


----------



## honeyaura

Got some decent coupons in the mail.
Was gifted a pink lily today, thank you rianne x
Watching a show I love for the third time, showing a friend. I'm glad he likes it so far.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Coworker is coming over to play games with me and my S.O. today. I'm excited cause I don't have friends.


----------



## MochiACNL

It's been a super productive day for me. Finally deep cleaned around the house, prepared lunch early and got some quality game time in


----------



## HistoryH22

I've officially passed all three of my comp exams! WHEW. Now I just have to focus on my thesis and defending it. :')


----------



## Snowesque

Looking at furniture right now for my new place... I am a little anxious about making big money choices like this, but I am excited to be making a place my home.


----------



## lunatepic

i had waffles! which automatically makes any day a better day


----------



## Awful

today I registered for summer courses! I'm happy to be at the 90 credit mark for my degree. I'm quite ready to graduate at this point.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some Cadbury Creme Eggs today, my favorite Easter treat!


----------



## cfs317

I got to hang out with my boyfriend, I wrote a paper and it didn't take my forever so I have time to play video games, and I get to sleep in because I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm


Getting 


A 


Car!

I won't be able to drive it yet, still need my permit and insurance and title and stuff, but it's basically a steal for what it is.


----------



## Sophie23

No work!


----------



## LadyDestani

Logging in this morning to see Leif's smiling face in the banner made me happy! 

Also, no meetings today at work and I had nachos for lunch.


----------



## aww

I got some cute plushies today!


----------



## cfs317

I'm going to an Asian market with my boyfriend so try a ton of snacks!


----------



## cornimer

I recorded a 17 minute long song today!! I've been wanting to record it for awhile and I'm glad I was able to get it done today, and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Finished up a (late) Math assignment. 

Also had some fun with my friends at school.


----------



## Alienfish

Seeing a friend and his mom today, and got hardmode finally woo woo woo


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play some acnl today


----------



## HistoryH22

My kitten, Cora, got spayed yesterday. I'm happy that she's doing well post-surgery! She's still pretty loopy from the anesthesia, but she's starting to move around like normal. She definitely doesn't like her cone, though. haha


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to work today.


----------



## carp

i had a day off today- end of mock exam week, so a chilled day to myself at last!


----------



## Snowesque

Cooked up a nice meal for my partner and myself today; likely heading out later for a treat!


----------



## cornimer

Completed my dream lineup


----------



## Oldcatlady

There was an event at the library and I got some free food


----------



## honeyaura

Finally got paid, now I can get my new bed. But first, spring cleaning!


----------



## ButtstonCrossing

Getting my room cleaned and my laundry done!


----------



## Aquasplash

Pokemon gen 8 for the Nintendo Switch was announced and a trailer was dropped!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Super grateful for friends who share their flower creatures w me on pocket camp 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also got a Dialga on PoGO earlier and he was weather boosted so now he's my second best pokemon CP-wise lol


----------



## Sophie23

- no work 
- got to watch a film with mum
- got to plant more flowers and bushes in my acnl town 
- donated the last fossils to the museum in acnl 
- my headache is finally gone! 
- I got to chat with my friends


----------



## honeyaura

Me and my family went out to eat today, including mum coming from the nursing home. It was nice <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's official: I'm going back to a single room this coming fall semester. I honestly couldn't be happier. I love my roommates but I am an extreme case of introvertedness, and I require a lot of solitude to properly function as a person. Now I'll be able to see my friends whenever I want, and I can have all the alone time I need.


All yall who say that I'm weak for not putting myself out there and making myself get out of my comfort zone can heck off


----------



## rianne

I have a date. (,:


----------



## mogyay

monday is when i weigh myself and i lost 5 pounds : ) (over 2 weeks though, not 1 lol)


----------



## Lemonsky

The meds I took for this cold I'm having have really helped. I thought that there's no way for it to actually clear my nose and allow me to breathe freely, but _it did_. It really did.  Fancy.


----------



## mnm

My weight is staying at around 135lbs, which is way better than gaining, so I'm pretty happy about that


----------



## Snowesque

Checked up on that default Rocco set replacement wallpaper I posted to my Tumblr and it somehow has 80+ notes? It makes me think I should make more stuff, but my desire to do anything art related has been pretty non-existent unfortunately.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, big props to people that are working towards being at your target weight or maintaining it.
That stuff takes serious dedication and perseverance !


----------



## gobby

I bought really cool spiderman underwear today :,^)


----------



## rianne

Getting back into playing video games after not feeling well physically & emotionally. c:


----------



## Zerous

I just came back online for the first time in3 months and I had a bunch of birthday messages!
although now I kinda feel too awkward to reply ;-;


----------



## Sophie23

It’s pancake day! And I went to work and saw my best friend there.


----------



## Stella-Io

After getting the title for my new car, my family and I went out to eat to celebrate.


----------



## LadyDestani

We had a very nice farewell lunch for a coworker today. I liked the coworker so I'm sorry to see him go, but he seems happy about his move so I'm happy for him.


----------



## honeyaura

Helped my grandparents reconcile after a huge fight. All of our emotions out in the open, it was refreshing. And got some much-needed groceries.


----------



## Alienfish

Got semla at work ayyy. Also chatted with a dude from here I haven't talked to in forever so that was nice


----------



## Chris

I got an idea for a new novel yesterday which is pretty much a just a culmination of the things I day-dream about while commuting, at the gym, in the shower, etc. I don't know why I didn't think to put it into words before. I've been working on such serious projects with heavy themes for a couple years now and this new idea is just so fun and freeing in comparison. The characters are wild and bounce off each other so well it's as if it's writing itself - I've made so much progress on it in just two days.

An essay I'm supposed to be working on is suffering as a consequence.


----------



## Bcat

Getting rrreeeeeeeaaaaalllly close to being done with a huge project!


----------



## moonbyu

Ayy, I got a new sweater and new shoes on the same dayyyyy! Not to mention, I got tons of compliments at school today!


----------



## Weiland

I read some more chapters of a new book I bought with a friend yesterday. It's called _The War of the Worlds_ by H.G. Wells. It's so, so freaking good. I also had a damn good coffee with one of my care workers.


----------



## honeyaura

My friend offered to help me get this white tiger blanket I've been wanting forever for my wall as well as a curtain for my window that would otherwise be exposed if it weren't for an old hospital blanket.


----------



## rianne

I had another great date with my partner. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tomorrow is my last day of classes before Spring break starts!! 

Also I don't have a class until 1pm tomorrow _hallelujah_


----------



## maple22

I was able to switch job positions today. I also had $400 deposited into my bank account, and I have a check for over $100 that I haven't deposited yet.


----------



## Psydye

My teeth are no longer in excruciating pain! That being said though, I'll probably still have to visit the dentist.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I should have a relatively easy day at work because I got everything all caught up this week.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

^ Must be kinda relaxing. I know how it feels.


I was already happy yesterday since Chrissy found a new place to live, but honestly I didn't think of this.

CHRISSY GAVE ME HER PICTURE!!!!

I very much liked you, Chrissy, since I found you in someone's town in old copy. But I didn't know you liked me as well omg I feel a bit crying. (might be because of fever though...)


----------



## partangel

Its friday and its raining really hard... im glad i wont have to leave the bed too soon tomorrow morning eheh


----------



## visibleghost

i'm finally happy a lot because i'm taking a new medication and it's insane how much is has improved my mood. i have like infinite energy and don't want to kill myself every single second, nor am i suffering and in extreme misery all of the time!!! like what!!!!!! 

also i bought really nice shoes second hand for a cheap-ish price (ok still a lot of money but $80 cheaper than at a store and they were brand new) that i'm excited about wearing once the weather is less wet so i don't get them dirty first thing i do.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriend actually accepted to adopt a cat I've fell in love with. O-O
I'm helping out at a shelter, where they mainly have cats.. anyways,
there was one and it was love at first sight. I wasn't even annoying my
boyfriend with wanting her (that's what I usually do if I want something,
bad habit of mine, lol).. anyways. I showed him a picture of her and
told him how much I had fun with her yesterday and today we actually
adopted her, aaaaaahhhh <3

My two other cats are (obviously) not too happy with her in the home
for now, but at least there was no big fight and they are separated right
now anyways. Just so happy that I was able to give her a home <3



Spoiler: Here is a picture of Luna (6 months old) :3


----------



## Bluebellie

It’s friday 
End of the week, end of work. 
Just so happy I can almost go home. Just 2 more hours to go.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm all done with classes until Monday of next week!
Also today was super easy, I had two classes and in both I just did a 20-30 minute quiz. They were both super easy too


----------



## Oldcatlady

My friend was hosting an event and invited me xD all participants got free food and a gift card so that was nice :’)


----------



## Midoriya

I’m finally home for spring break and internet is fast here, plus the bed is nice so that’s good.  I also have relatives visiting and I’m so excited!


----------



## Snowesque

Got a much needed hair cut finally! Took around three inches off.


----------



## honeyaura

Finally got my new bed, and at a great deal.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

The fever that's been making me grounded has started going lower finally uhh! No need to clean my nose every each couple mins. No automatic falling dead asleep regardless of my will. Just beating this coughing and I'll be done~


----------



## Coach

I bought some animal crossing plush keychains which I've been seeking for a long time for my collection! They were also at a pretty good price, which is always a bonus.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy I don't have to work today and I'm feeling generally positive today, which is rare for me.


----------



## Milatea

I'm happy that I managed to get ACNL online to work. When I first tried visiting someone else's town yesterday, I kept getting a connection error message. Took me hours to figure out that my Internet/router's NAT is set to super strict, so basically playing online with others is not a thing. Not on the switch either. Took even longer to figure out a workaround for that on my internet home net box, because there's not a lot of settings to choose from there. But after all that work, I can finally visit other people and get items I could never obtain otherwise and that's super awesome!


----------



## moonbyu

MARCH BREAKK! That means I don't have school for a week!


----------



## rianne

I cleared two boss battles ooh yes. >:3


----------



## slatka

I'm happy today knowing that tomorrow is a public holiday and that i don't have to go to school tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish

The library wanted to hire me from 6 months so ayy feels good to have a job for some time now, probably starting next week. Also found some life fruits in terraria, goddamn that 1.3 updated ****ed the game


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I woke up at 4:30am, having only gotten like 4 hours of sleep, and I was upset because I was still tired but I couldn't go back to sleep. Well at 8am I finally fell asleep again and now I feel much more well rested 

Also it's so great to be able to chill with my cats again ;;


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also it's so great to be able to chill with my cats again ;;



Same here for me.  I’m glad I’m able to pet and chill with the three cats we have here.  Also, I’m happy that it’s Monday and I don’t have classes because of spring break.


----------



## Bcat

Girl Scout cookies! Hell yes


----------



## Midoriya

Only slept from 12 a.m. to 6 a.m. today, but I feel well rested and had cereal for the first time in a long time.  It was good.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had tacos for lunch today.


----------



## Saylor

I finished a report that I thought wasn't due for a few more days and closing all the tabs I had open has made me feel so free


----------



## cornimer

I was dreading today for a lot of reasons but it was actually a good day. I had a presentation I was nervous for that went very well and I actually got compliments on it, I had a solo audition which I think went ok too, and some great things happened online as well. Started off today with a low mood but feeling good right now


----------



## honeyaura

- We finally got to purchase the new living room furniture, it was much needed; brighter colors is exactly what our home needs.

- I've finally heard back from those two, I was starting to get worried.

- Found some old posters that I bought but never hung up. Hanging them up tomorrow when my back feels better!

- I unintentionally got a new part-time volunteer job as an art teacher. But nonetheless, this could be good for me. I've been very sick these past 5+ months and this can be my return to the real world again outside of simply grocery shopping. I start tomorrow, and I'm real nervous!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^^wow so happy for you!!!


I actually woke up at a decent time today instead of sleeping til 11am again lol

Also it's raining outside and the high is gonna be about 68, spring is on the way!! ♡


----------



## honeyaura

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^^wow so happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> I actually woke up at a decent time today instead of sleeping til 11am again lol
> 
> Also it's raining outside and the high is gonna be about 68, spring is on the way!! ♡



Thanks lovely! x


----------



## Milatea

Kicked my anxiety in the face today and went grocery shopping and to the post office.


----------



## harvestmoon66

For my fianc?e and sunny days!


----------



## honeymoo

today i decided to meet a friend after my studies (still waiting for her) and so i'm sitting in a cute market by the harbor. i'm happy because i love my city and got to take a ferry and walk 20 minutes along a boardwalk to get where i was going. the weather is beautiful out, it is finally becoming spring. i'm also happy thinking about hanging out with my boyfriend on sunday,,,,, : - )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My mom has finally been approved for disability. We've been waiting for over three years. I'm so happy for my parents ^^


----------



## Balverine

my nerd convention is tomorrow and then I'm seeing my best friend in less than two weeks!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it was sunny and relatively warm today. It's finally starting to feel like spring.


----------



## Midoriya

I got one of my midterm grades back (not the one I thought I did poorly on, I’ll receive that one later), and I did well on the exam for that class.  It was also sunny and windy for the first time in awhile today and I got to go for a walk.


----------



## Sophie23

- no work
- I can play acnl
- gonna watch master chef with mum later
- it’s Red Nose Day!


----------



## Awful

I'm happy to be healthy and still here.


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work, also saw my job coach after I quit which was nice bc she's been on vacay 5ever 

AND I BEAT PLANTERA WOOOO


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was able to finish one of my assignments from college. Two more to go!


----------



## Lady Timpani

LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy that it was sunny and relatively warm today. It's finally starting to feel like spring.



Same here! I've got spring fever really bad now haha.


----------



## Bcat

i...feel like I'm taking a step in the right direction of getting my life back on track.


----------



## Dim

It felt like spring today. Unfortunately it won?t last.


----------



## Tessie

Today in the USA is national match day and....


*I MATCHED!! 
*








applications, personal statements, nerve-wracking interviews, all paid off :'-)


----------



## honeyaura

My room is finally done after a week of hard work. Even though it's taken a physical toll, it was definitely worth it. Also, my boyfriend is in Orlando finally but uh let's see how that goes lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m feeling content and happy with myself for the first time in a couple months.  Feeling like I’m doing just fine on the path I’m on.  I also feel cared about and realized how much I take for granted.  I’m also just happy that it’s spring finally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I woke up at 7:30 this morning and fell back asleep, but then my alarm woke me at 8:20 and I caught myself before I could go back to sleep again lol 
Time for a nice, quiet morning without my parents being noisy asf.


Also I made some good progress on this puzzle last night. It feels so nice when I put a piece in a spot and it just FITS SO PERFECTLY UGHH


----------



## Snowesque

I am likely moving into my apartment this weekend. 
The place really shaped up great, only needs a few minor things now that can be done while I am already there.


----------



## Sophie23

I went to my nan and grandad’s~


----------



## joey ^_^

I finally got the haircut I wanted and the hairdresser was very nice and wasn't very chatty which I appreciated!! Also my midterms are done!!


----------



## Chicha

I bought some dresses online. I'm hoping I'll fit into them but I've tried on similar dresses in person so I'm pretty sure I'll be fine. I've been so busy lately so I deserve to treat myself! I've been feeling pretty great lately! <3


----------



## Nougat

It's Sunday and the weather is amazing here after a few days of grey misery and rain! Yay!


----------



## princepoke

ive been sick for the past few days, but its gotten better than b4!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Today my friend invited me driving with her and we sang along to a bunch of songs and got Thai, it was just a nice day overall


----------



## Nicole.

I don't have to do anything today because it's Sunday


----------



## Milatea

These delicious swedish meatballs in sauce, haha.


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my brother


----------



## Midoriya

I have a sharp sense right now of getting things done, and have been able to for the past couple hours.  For all my talk of not enjoying spring break, I at least feel really rested and prepared for the rest of the semester.  I’m also on my last set of dental stuff for my bottom teeth, and my bottom teeth are straight like my top teeth now.  I’ve been on these sets for a year now, so I’ll be so glad to finally be done with them in a couple weeks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nothing lol


But seriously, I am happy to know that I only have 31 school days, or about six weeks, until my last day of classes. I'm so ready for this semester to be done. I need a LOT more than a week of break to clear this anxiety and depression.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I vacuumed, cleaned the interior and washed my car for the first time since I got it a while ago. It looks shiny now and a heck of alot less dirtier.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I only got about 18 weeks left of school and I've done pretty great so far in my first year of college! Really 18 weeks will go by pretty fast and I'm glad for it. Also, my bangs are growing out nicely. Was pulling them up for the last week, but will probably leave them down just a bit longer. I'll be glad once they are fully grown and I don't have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## amemome

i finally figured out how to do something in JavaScript! It's my first time using JS seriously so I gave myself a huge pat on the back afterwards.


----------



## Ojo46

I?m happy to be on a weeklong break from college, I really needed it haha


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Someone who used to be a good friend of mine in this site years back just gave me a message that starts with

"hey baby, I miss you."

which made me laugh loud. Psssst.... "hey baby" pssst.......


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because I watched a funny video online earlier and I also only have 1 more week to go before I get a week of vacation time from work. I'll be spending the time catching up on personal business, but at least I'll be away from work.


----------



## Sophie23

No work~


----------



## slatka

i finished all my practical assessments for a certain module at school today so i'm relieved but also so tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got my CD player working! Turns out the batteries I put in it just needed to be charged. Now I can listen to my Phil Collins and Huey Lewis CDs 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my 1pm class got cancelled praise god


----------



## Midoriya

I did it!!!  I got a solid B on the midterm exam I thought I did poorly on, and so far I’m 2/2 on my midterms.  I have two more this week, but I’m so relieved to have found out that I did better than I thought I did.


----------



## Alienfish

Got the UFO ride item in terraria, finally I can do some srs bsns boss grinding... still need that darn frost biome key though argh xD

Also first day as hired tomorrow, YAY!


----------



## Ryumia

Had received a notification in a Discord group that I'm in that I won an Everglow 1st Single Album in the giveaway. I am pretty excited since I didn't expect to win at all. Everglow is a K-Pop Girl Group that just debut in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## cornimer

Ryumia said:


> Had received a notification in a Discord group that I'm in that I won an Everglow 1st Single Album in the giveaway. I am pretty excited since I didn't expect to win at all. Everglow is a K-Pop Girl Group that just debut in case anyone didn't know.



Wow that's awesome! Congrats 

It's sunny and warm today (warm for Canada in March mind you, so we're talking like 5 C) and that's just such a big mood boost! Also I wore a new outfit today and usually all my classmates ignore me, but when I walked in the class 3 people looked up and complimented me and then the prof started telling everyone what a great outfit I had and how she would totally wear it herself! I was kind of shocked, I never cared about clothes that much but that definitely made me feel more confident!


----------



## Alienfish

Sunny and somewhat proper weather for the season! Like bruh I hate later winter early spring here. Also first day as hired @ the library felt good, and I got a new cool hat


----------



## LilD

It's finally feeling like spring. Took my dog Max to my local dog park and he was so happy which makes me happy!


----------



## Stella-Io

Lol people talking about good weather meanwhile here it's been raining alllll day.

But today I went shopping and got some new wall d?cor, gold glitter for future nail art, and some inking pens. Which reminds me, I need to test them out.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had such a great day today, I feel like I’m walking on air  all of the last grades I’ve received during the semester have been decent or even excellent, and I liked the outfit I was wearing today too.  Not even the list of different assignments I have to do can stop me from being in a good mood right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Everyone is so happy and I'm just over here like eeeehhhhhhhehh ;;


I got an email from my music lit professor earlier today, and I finally managed to get a 4/3 on an essay in his class (he reserves a 4/3 for exceptionally well-written essays) so that was pretty great. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

When I came home from work today, my husband had cleaned the bathroom and vacuumed.  So, that's less work for me to do this weekend.


----------



## Lemonsky

I got my new sunglasses today. I'd like to think that I look kind of cool while wearing them.


----------



## Alienfish

Bought some cool and (cheapo) clothes at my old work aha. I sure miss the people there but not being overly social ig lol


----------



## Midoriya

I did well on my last midterm today and am feeling 100% finally and great!  The weather outside is also nice, not too hot nor cold, so that’s a plus.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My cat was supposed to get castrated tomorrow, but they had to change the appointement,
so now it will be another week.. phew, I'm kinda relieved that it won't happen tomorrow


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm becoming more comfortable with some new tasks at work and feeling more competent. The feeling comes and goes, but today I think I did pretty good.


----------



## maple22

I got a free ice cream cone from Dairy Queen lol


----------



## catsoup

i've been very productive + got a large majority of my hw done!!


----------



## KeatAlex

My BJD is coming in the mail and I have a movie screening preview later. Essiting.


----------



## moonbyu

I cheered up my two friends, who were feeling super sad today! I'm usually the one getting cheered up so it feels good to be helping out my best friends!


----------



## LilD

First Thunderstorm of Spring.  I find rain really relaxing.  Chrysalism is the word for it.


----------



## Stella-Io

There was a pregers cat on the patio today  I love cats, and its _mew_ was too adorable. Since it was pregnant, I told my mom -who saw it outside first- that we should feed it and she agreed to, so I had to rush inside and put some cat food on a plate for it.


----------



## HistoryH22

I made good headway on one of my thesis chapters today, about 2.5 pages written! Just a few more pages and this chapter will be done, and then the final push towards finishing my thesis begins.


----------



## Stella-Io

Jesus lordy, how _long_ is a thesis?


----------



## HistoryH22

Stella-Io said:


> Jesus lordy, how _long_ is a thesis?



My masters thesis will be somewhere around the 80-90 page mark. It's a brutal affair haha.


----------



## slatka

I'm happy because it's Thursday and i don't have class on Friday so I've got a long weekend to just relax and catch up with my friends


----------



## catsoup

it actually feels like spring today!


----------



## gobby

I got through a very scary appointment today LOL then immediately slept for 6 hours to recover, but I feel refreshed and had very nice dreams!


----------



## Midoriya

I started out today feeling pretty bad and not caring about much, just going through the motions.  So much so that I almost lost sight of the type of person I want to be.  But now I?m feeling a lot better and back to my usual self, after remembering some of the kind things my family and friends of my family have said about me.  I?m so glad I?m at a much better point in my life than I was exactly a year ago, so I want to keep it that way and continue moving forward.


----------



## Balverine

I get to see my best friend in a few days! already packed my suitcase lol


----------



## catsoup

my dorm just had a "bob ross painting" program and i just painted a dumb horse w/ friends


----------



## LadyDestani

Only one more day of work until I get a week off!


----------



## HistoryH22

The Library of Congress sent me three more folders of documents today. :')


----------



## Snowesque

I got internet installed in my new apartment!


----------



## slatka

I just spent the day being lazy and gaming, snacking on food, it was nice to recharge


----------



## Bcat

i worked HARD yesterday and now I get to relax a little.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that the week is finally over and am feeling much better about things.


----------



## slatka

i'm happy that today has been a relaxing stress free day


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to work today and I get to go back to bed right now.


----------



## catsoup

i got to stay in bed for the majority of the day!


----------



## rianne

My grandma gave me a hug when ma & I visited her and pops today.


----------



## Alienfish

Bought a pair of flowery boots(more like sneaker boots bc the sole was really soft), and gonna cut my hair tomorrow(although if they do another v-cut imma sue them for real I HATE IT)


----------



## reririx

10 hours of sleep before a night shift and waking up to my lovely boyfriend


----------



## Stella-Io

I did another experiment with my nail art and this one actually kinda came out nicely. I wanted to have galaxy inspired nails, so I painted them all black and put glitter on the to represent galaxy clusters, stars and such. I think next time I'll use more sizes of glitter, and make one nail like red, yellow and orange to represent the sun, and base my other nails off of galaxies.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was warm and pleasant today and I got to spend the day relaxing at home with my husband and my dog. It was rather peaceful.


----------



## Ryumia

Today... I just received the Everglow Album in the mail that I won in a giveaway. I want to open it, but at the same time I don't want to open it. :T The album looks so nice.


----------



## HistoryH22

I beat my best friend by *three* points in the first round of the playoffs for our fantasy basketball league. He's been my closest rival for the past 10 years at this point, and yesterday was just another entry in a long line of grudge matches. Now I just need to win one more match for the championship. So excited.


----------



## Bcat

The weather was a lovely, peaceful rainy day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my hair cut today. It's been needing it for a while now and it feels good now that it's done. I love the feeling of having someone else comb my hair, too.


----------



## maple22

i went to panera bread and got a soba noodle bowl and a croissant! ♥


----------



## Midoriya

Despite having a lot of studying to do, I’ve had a genuinely good day.  The weather is nice too and I got to see the flowers blossoming while walking around campus.


----------



## honeyaura

Opening up your heart to me, it was something I really needed. It'll hurt seeing you off before you fly back home tomorrow, but I appreciate everything you do for me-- for us. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



maple22 said:


> i went to panera bread and got a soba noodle bowl and a croissant! ♥



I love that place!


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's finally sunny and warm, yaaay!


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got The Axe in Terraria which is hella annoying to get since it has a really small drop chance from Plantera and those bulbs don't spawn everywhere I tell ya. Plus it makes cool sounds and who would not want to swing at zombies with a guitar?? \o/


----------



## LadyDestani

It's sunny out today and I actually feel somewhat rested for a change. I slept pretty well last night. I'm also gave my dog a bath and dropped my car off to be worked on, so I'm staying on target to finish up all my chores by tomorrow and enjoy the last two day of my vacation time.


----------



## maple22

i finally got a new pair of shoes!


----------



## catsoup

just woke up from a phat nap


----------



## slatka

after two long days and hardly sleeping, today i recharged and is my day off so i can just nap play games and eat


----------



## honeyaura

Was bummed to see you off today, but I'm happy that you went through all the trouble so we could see each other as much as possible before you left. And I'm happy we got some much-needed bonding time.

Oh and I restocked on junk food to get me through the week ok don't judge me x


----------



## Cwynne

I had a really good weekend with my boyfriend and I'm still feeling bubbly about it (๑>ᴗ<๑)


----------



## Mary

ehehe this made me laugh and now I'm a little happy


----------



## cornimer

I participated in a school event for the first time and as a result of having my ankle broken one girl actually walked with me and sat down to eat with me. It's the first time in uni I wasn't a total loner.


----------



## Haydenv019

Besides having a roof over my head and a family that takes care of me,
*Absolutely nothing.*
Having to worry about a bunch of projects and homework due on Thursday & Friday is seriously making me want to go _kermit_ suicide


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Haydenv019 said:


> Besides having a roof over my head and a family that takes care of me,
> *Absolutely nothing.*
> Having to worry about a bunch of projects and homework due on Thursday & Friday is seriously making me want to go _kermit_ suicide


Don't worry, it'll get better eventually. Maybe talk your problems out with someone if it makes you feel better (I'm all ears!).

I'm happy that I'm finally gonna be able to smile at people without being embarrassed about my smile.


----------



## Midoriya

It doesn’t happen that often, but for once during the week, today to be specific, I managed to get all my studying done and don’t have to work on or do anything else at the moment.  Now I have several hours to watch anime and/or play video games before going to sleep.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I finished up the majority of things I needed to get done on my vacation, including taking my dog to the vet, and he had a clean check-up.  From here on out, I can hopefully relax and enjoy what's left of my week off.  I rewarded myself for all the hard work these past few days with a chocolate Frosty from Wendy's.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Got some silk plants for the 10 gallon (38 Litre) aquarium that I am currently cycling. Sure they’re not live plants but it just makes the tank lookm so much better and fun to look at and it makes me happy and excited. I cannot wait to get a few more silk plants and for this cycle to finish so I can finally get a betta fish


----------



## ali.di.magix

I ordered a crystal off ebay and it arrived today, which I was excited to hear because I love receiving parcels, and I opened it and it had this inside it:


Spoiler: large image oops











oh my god I pretty much cried ;-; there's pain in this world but the beauty definitely outweighs it a thousand times over <3


----------



## PokeTown

The DWP have finally made a decision about my PIP claim. I have been on PIP for 2 years. September last year they decided to review it. I have been waiting for a decision ever since. I should have my answer by tomorrow because today they decided.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept really well last night and don't have anything planned for today. I can relax and recuperate from a very busy couple of days.


----------



## Alienfish

managed to buy another kaleidoclover on here, 2 to go aa


----------



## catsoup

i managed to get through all of my classes today despite feeling awful


----------



## Stella-Io

During my lunch break from work today (I always get 1 hour long lunches, and the place I went to for lunch serves pretty quick) I went down the plaza to the beauty store and bought some more nail polish. Damn polish is expensive but I do like painting my nails. I got a glittery white, an Essie blue, a matte glittery pink, and some mermaid scale and splash stensils. Really been wanting some mermaid scale stensils for a while now, I hope they work :*) If not they were like 4$ so eh.


----------



## HistoryH22

My favorite basketball player of all time, Manu Ginobili, got his jersey retired tonight. What an awesome ceremony.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got a lot of stuff I wanted to do accomplished yesterday. I am hoping to keep up the motivation and work on more stuff today. I like when I close at work so I can actually do stuff in the mornings.


----------



## Kip

My Release Radar playlist on spotify. It's a gold mine.


----------



## PokeTown

I finally got my PIP assessment result. They're, giving me more money. I was struggling living off basic PIP payments, but after being re-assessed 2 years later, they say I qualify for higher payment. PIP is a benefit that disabled people in the UK get when they are deemed unfit to work due to their disability. Depending on severity, depends on how much is awarded per month.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s the end of the week and I have my stuff submitted for the internship I’m going to be doing this summer.  I’m going to be making bank in the near future.  Woo!


----------



## catsoup

i got to have bbq for dinner after the longest time


----------



## cornimer

Finished my script/plan for my final conducting practicum next week! Glad to be done early and also I think it's a pretty solid plan


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a solid day of sitting at home and doing nothing. It's been so quiet and peaceful. I wish every day could be like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually made an effort to put myself out there more and go to a music department "hang out night" event, and honestly I'm so glad that I went cause I feel like it gave me a chance to connect more with my peers. I got to show them how great of a sense of humor I have, I got to show off my art skills a bit, and it was a fun time all in all. 

EDIT: Also, my parents paid me back all the money they owed me last week, and because my old car has been broken down for well over two and a half years, they're going to buy me another Volkswagen Beetle that runs great! Plus it's a convertible. It's not yellow like my old car, but a bug is a bug, and I love them all! I'm so excited to start working toward my license


----------



## Stella-Io

I bought a sheep stuffed animal today 

I know, I'm a child, but stuffed animals make me happy. It's really cute and it looks happy also.


----------



## Midoriya

MapleSilver made my day by helping me finish my new collectible lineup.  Almost brought me to tears.  I have such great TBT friends.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had mozzarella sticks for dinner.  Yum!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Work went well today.


----------



## catsoup

i went shopping and picked up a couple nice tops for the summer!


----------



## LadyDestani

My backyard is currently full of pretty purple and white flowers. I think they're wild violets, but I'm not good with plants, so not sure. Either way, they look lovely and seeing them blooming today made me happy.


----------



## Midoriya

I got my last midterm grade back and it turns out I passed all four of my midterms, some even moreso than others.  My favorite team won today as well so I’m just in a really good mood right now.  I’m really happy where with I’m at in life right now, and charged up and ready for the home stretch of this semester!


----------



## maple22

A 3 month old puppy licked my finger today at work


----------



## catsoup

i got to go home this weekend + cuddle with my kitty


----------



## Alienfish

got my row of 6 kaleidoclovers aaa 

also better day than expected at work :3


----------



## catsoup

one of my professors cancelled class today!


----------



## nintendofan85

catsoup said:


> one of my professors cancelled class today!



Same!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I was kind of nervous about my test today, but it wound up being not bad.


----------



## Bcat

being on TOP of the bel heap


----------



## mellachime

Got a lot done in my town so I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## PokeTown

I finally managed to find a shop which had a soap bar case in stock. It was the last one in the shop. I'm so gonna be holiday ready!


----------



## Zura

Found out that my luck is like a bottomless pit filled to the top.

I just won a giveaway for a rare collectible and not to long after, i was offered a collectible I desired for it. Not as exciting as when I recently won a huge flat screen tv in rl but its something.


----------



## Midoriya

I just submitted something earlier for one of my classes that I’m not doing as well in, but still passing, and thought I did well on it.  All my classes are going well in general though and two of my favorite sports teams won today.  I think it’s pretty obvious I’ve had a good day.  

EDIT: Oh, also, I only have one class tomorrow because one of my classes was cancelled.


----------



## Bosmer

Launch party went well and me and my co worker were allowed to leave early


----------



## Alienfish

Some random librarian lady complimented me on my fringed suede jacket C:


----------



## Midoriya

I only had one class today and finished my studying in the afternoon, so ever since then I’ve just been playing video games and goofing off.  One of those rare days where I actually finish my studying and have time to play video games as well before going to sleep.  Seems Wednesday is the day... huh.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Someone just gave me a gentle cute message. It made me smile and relaxed.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Had some laughs with friends.


----------



## Snowesque

Got some much needed groceries.


----------



## Lemonsky

It was refreshing to be outside again today, and I also caught a few pokemon during my little adventure.


----------



## moonbyu

I participated in my school's walkout! Although I didn't do much except yell a few chants and hand out food, I think being there with a good reason is good enough.


----------



## maple22

i got another $400 something deposited into my bank account :3


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a warm sunny day outside.  I wish I could have spent more time enjoying it.


----------



## Snowesque

My partner has off this weekend and I am starting to feel better after being sick for a bit.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Just happy about feeling pretty happy for once


----------



## Nougat

ali.di.magix said:


> Just happy about feeling pretty happy for once



Same! Enjoy your happy day!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that it’s the end of the week, my classes are going well, the sports teams I like are winning still, and I’m getting registered for classes for next year.  Things are looking up.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally able to catch the Spiny Robster in my 3rd town Lumina after constantly finding the time to dive inbetween chores for straight up 3 days. That was the last creature I needed to catch before changing the date.
And one more. Finally!! I was able to complete handing out some things someone needed! It was to say happy accident. She came in during the trade with the other person. Seems like she didn't know who's town it was but just randomly chose as her destination. xD And she gave me a wrapped up present. It made me giggle when I opened it after she's left.<3 Thank you, Daena.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday! I made it through this terrible work week and now I get a few days off.


----------



## Snowesque

I am still kind of ill, but on the bright side my new couch was delivered today at a convenient time. 

Also, my partner just got me Stardew Valley recently and I have been loving every bit of it ! 
I have mostly just been clearing the farm and browsing mods; really excited to start working on it.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I finally passed this class with a teacher that kept telling me to switch career. It’s so stressful and that’s finally one thing I don’t have to worry about anymore


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm happy that I got my paycheck today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and I went to Dairy Queen and tried a Brownie Dough blizzard.  It was the perfect pick me up after a long, exhausting week.


----------



## rianne

I get to play _Yoshi's Crafted World_.  Much excite.


----------



## Alienfish

technically yesterday but defeated the final boss in monster manor/streetpass mansion and got the 2nd and final hat  god know how long that took with one other new 2ds xl basically to sp with and so much coins @.@


----------



## Giddy

I'm happy that I've woken up early today (10AM-ish) as I usually wake up a lot later and it's better waking up early so the days feel longer.


----------



## Halloqueen

A couple friends and I decided to hang out together and watch WrestleMania together. Only one of our group keeps up with the regular WWE product (I honestly only ever bother to check in on WrestleMania each year because the product otherwise is kind of annoying to follow) so my other friend and I relied on him to give some context for things but it was an enjoyable, albeit overlong, show. It was fun to hang out with my friends and do that since it had been a while since all of us got together to do something and the show itself was mostly positive; better than some of the previous ones in recent memory. Good way to spend an evening.


----------



## Sophie23

rianne said:


> I get to play _Yoshi's Crafted World_.  Much excite.



Is it good? I?ve never played an Yoshi game before.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I’m a little happy that mum is at home with me but she is Ill still


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've won a lot of games in League of Legends a row today, yeay!


----------



## rianne

Eevee23 said:


> Is it good? I’ve never played an Yoshi game before.



Yes, it's a fun game. :3

- - -

I'm gonna get me a bubble tea or froyo today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my favorite college team just won the NCAA National Championship game!


----------



## Zura

I was able to get a lot Sakura collectibles today and gave all but one away to good homes 

Edit: And now I have 0 left


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I pretty much got my convenience store done in my alt's house. Just a few more additions ^_^ I don't think I'll be meeting the deadline for finishing my town but I've decided to let that go and just have fun and ever since thinking this way, I got a new wind with playing this game. I'm motivated again


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy that my favorite college team just won the NCAA National Championship game!



And my favorite college team just lost the NCAA National Championship game.  Woo.... :?)

Well, technically it?s my mom?s favorite and not mine, but I cheered them on anyway.  I don?t really care about college sports one way or the other, just the pro sports.  Congrats on winning though.

?-

Anyway, not really happy about much right now, but at least my internet is fast again.


----------



## Alienfish

Feeling better, and snagged some nice stuff off GTS on my US game


----------



## Snowesque

I made one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Stella-Io

I saw a grey pitter pat sleeping under my car today, so cute♡



I call cats pitter pats.


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> I saw a grey pitter pat sleeping under my car today, so cute♡
> 
> 
> 
> I call cats pitter pats.



That is honestly the cutest name for cats that I've ever heard! 

I'm happy that the weather was warm and nice today and I got to go walk outside on my afternoon break.


----------



## Lady Timpani

It was a really nice day, and when we took the dogs for a walk, a really nice night. Everything’s blooming and it’s so pretty. I love this time of year.


----------



## Midoriya

I logged into my file on ACNL for the first time in a couple months to check on Port, and everyone is still there!  Also got to see the Sakura leaves falling at night in the game, which look beautiful.


----------



## Stella-Io

Instead of a freezer meal for dinner after I got off of work today, I was presented with the option to buy my own dinner at a restaurant with reeally good pizza, so ofcourse I chose that over freezer food. I also did a bit of shopping after work and got cheap makeup brushes for nail art.


----------



## honeyaura

They love me volunteering at the school, they may hire me next year!


----------



## Bcat

God bless my sweet sister in law and her shared interest in broadway musicals. She cheered me right up. <3


----------



## Elin

The last of the snow finally melted where I live, and it's been pretty nice out for the majority of the week so far. I'm really enjoying the spring weather!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm happy about finally getting the calculation-based questions right and finished on my assignment whoop


----------



## Bread Kennedys

The shirts as well as the statue I ordered finally came in the mail today, and I also picked up Injustice 2: Legendary Edition today. Also went to a restaurant with some friends today and we ate and hung out. Today was a pretty good day.


----------



## catsoup

it's almost the end of the week


----------



## HistoryH22

Last night I completed my second straight undefeated season in fantasy basketball, and my third straight championship overall. I'm surprised I was able to pull it off. Now it's time to focus on the real NBA playoffs, though!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going out to see a musical


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I bought a new cosmetic that's to use in the bath. Now abut to try it while bathing. It's always a small & nice excitement when you try out new cosmetics.<3


----------



## Princess Mipha

At the shelter I'm working, there is a pregnant cat and she wants to get pet a lot..
there were many people helping out today, so I had like nothing to do, so I was
able to pet her almost all day long! It was so cute feeling the little balls in her belly *-*

_Of course it's sad that she will give birth in the shelter, but goddamn that was cute.
If I had the money and space I would take her immediatelly to me q-q_


----------



## Coach

I ordered 5 switch games for just over ?50 from Amazon Germany - including Xenoblade 2, Let's Go Eevee and The World Ends With You! Along with the copy of Mario Kart 8 deluxe I ordered a few days ago for ?30, that makes 6 new games I have to play on the system, at a complete steal!


----------



## Darby

I found a four leaf clover in the front yard this morning when I took my dog out. I?ve been looking for about twenty years... the last time I found any were three states and a dozen or so moves ago. It was indeed lucky too because the mowers came two days ago.


----------



## Elin

I had a little extra time today and used it to bake some muffins. I haven't baked anything in ages, but I think they still turned out pretty good!


----------



## salty-

Found a character I saw 3 years ago, the owner had her up for sale and I was about to get her! I was really happy about that. Person I follow also finished their small game and I got to play that today.


----------



## Sophie23

I went shopping


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday was pretty somber and depressing, but now it’s the end of the week and I’m in a much better mood today.  I’m lagging behind a little in a couple classes, but I’m going to finish the semester strong and give it my all!


----------



## Lady Timpani

It's the weekend, and there are only two weeks of class left!


----------



## Midoriya

I forgot to mention that I’m also happy today because of the Bunny-Day Egg event in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, and that Chester is moving into Port on my Animal Crossing New Leaf copy because I beat him in a game of “Made ya look”!  Now I’ll finally have 10 villagers in my town once again.


----------



## rukia

i got hired at morphe and i had a really good therapy session this morning. i've been kind of sad since yesterday since my city cancelled our pride parade but i'm trying to look on the bright side, good things are happening too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My birthday is tomorrow and I'm way too excited for it I think.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend.

I'm happy that I got to take both of my breaks and a full lunch at work today. It is becoming more and more common for me to have to skip them.

I'm happy that I had a pretty chill day at work today. Everything seemed to go by at a slower pace than it has been lately, and it gave me time to think and do my work properly instead of being in a constant rush.


----------



## salty-

Happy that I'll probably get a bit of a break from watching my siblings tomorrow, maybe I'll be able to draw!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy today because I managed to wake up at 8 a.m. on a Saturday.  That doesn’t happen too often for me, lmao...


----------



## skarmoury

I!! I finally finished my experiments for thesis today!!!
Lmao I remember last feb I was so anxious about not graduating bc i had zero (0) results in any of the expts I've done, but fast forward to today and I finally have the assurance of my adviser that I'm done ; w; all I have to do is polish up my results and make my manuscript, and im finally out of uni (hell) baby!

Also since we got a week off from uni, my bf and I decided to watch captain marvel today!! It was awesome. Also ate some spaghetti, pizza, and chinese food after, and bought myself a Princess Peach shirt, so it was all gucci k_hand:


----------



## cornimer

Got some work done today and the weather is nice.


----------



## gobby

Happy that the family can all be together right now


----------



## Alienfish

Found out they are doing a Woodstock 50th anniversary thing in my city aaaaaaa. Totes gonna get tix for that.

Also TOMFG is the best person here I swear.


----------



## honeyaura

Finally got a good chunk of work done, on to the next project!


----------



## LadyDestani

Game of Thrones is starting tonight! I'm excited for the final season.


----------



## Elin

I was able to accomplish more on my to-do list than I thought I would :') and I went to visit the local greenhouse and pick out some flowers for the garden. It's a really pretty place and they have a large koi pond.


----------



## Sophie23

yesterday I was happy to see my Nan and Grandad


----------



## honeyaura

Found the elusive white path with grass again, and laying them out in my main gives me hope that I could finally finish this lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani

The plates I ordered for my n3DS came! I was starting to get worried they wouldn't. They're really cute!


----------



## salty-

Colton gave me the last part of the regal set that I needed and my mayor's money rock actually gave me ores for once!


----------



## Midoriya

Earlier today, but I’m happy Chester officially moved into Port on my ACNL copy, so I’m back up to 10 villagers once again for the first time in years.  I’m also happy that my birthday is coming up in 20 days, so looking forward to that.  Also just happy that there’s friends and people on TBT to back me up and help me feel better when I’m feeling down.  Now I’m going to go doze off and get some much needed rest.  <3


----------



## Sophie23

I was happy to be at work with my friends <3


----------



## moonbyu

I'm going to check out my new high school next week! Whoooo!


----------



## Princess Mipha

The castration of my cat went well, phew!


----------



## mnm

This morning I was sitting outside eating breakfast while my dog was laying on the deck, and a bumblebee came close to him and just hovered. It got really close to his snout (like half an inch away from touching), and he just sniffed it like "oh hello wot are you sir". He has a really high pray drive, so I was super happy and surprised he didn't try biting the bumblebee. I was also super glad he didn't, as I really wasn't feeling like taking my dog to the vet today.


----------



## LadyDestani

My sister-in-law texted me a bunch of pictures of my niece and nephews today!  They are enjoying their spring break.


----------



## Soigne

i got over my fear and asked a guy out?? and he said yes???


----------



## cornimer

Got offered a job at somewhere I really wanted to work at (details aren't 100% confirmed yet but I think it will work out), got a cool new TBT signature for my town and completed a lineup I really love! Today randomly turned out to be a good day


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Went to see a psychiatrist for the first time today, and the session went well.


----------



## Rabirin

I'm happy about a lot of things today, the first being that I had a really pleasant dream and it made me realise even more what I want to do with my life. The second being that i'm slowly reaching my fitness goals and the third being that the weather is actually pretty decent today! It's pretty much picnic weather.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy with my Collectibles lineup <3


----------



## Alienfish

Found some vinyls I REALLY wanted, and got the supplies for my egg that I'm gonna do for the event =D


----------



## Bcat

my fat shorts are too big. My exercising and eating better is paying off!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy today because I get another break this semester and I’m home from now until Monday.  I still have quite a bit of studying to do, but being home is always nice!


----------



## neoratz

i got to do a video call with my friend and i wasn't even anxious i had a lot of fun! i haven't done video in years cuz i'm self conscious, i think part of it must've been just cuz i'm so comfortable with this friend in particular but it ruled and i wanna do it again


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I’ve done most of my college exams so far! I only got one more to go and then I’ll be on a two week break!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I only have one more day of work this week and then a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Lemonsky

I caught a Registeel in Pokemon Go today.


----------



## Midoriya

I finally got my last set of mouthguard things off after having worn 14 sets of them for over a year.  Finally, my bottom teeth are straight like my top teeth.  Really happy that I won’t have to wear those during the day anymore.


----------



## Bcat

It’s a beautiful day


----------



## Sophie23

The weather is lovely <3


----------



## nintendofan85

Eevee23 said:


> The weather is lovely <3  View attachment 225211



I'm jealous.


----------



## Bcat

xRileyx said:


> I finally got my last set of mouthguard things off after having worn 14 sets of them for over a year.  Finally, my bottom teeth are straight like my top teeth.  Really happy that I won?t have to wear those during the day anymore.



congrats! make sure you wear your retainers every night though. They'll shift back


----------



## Midoriya

Bcat said:


> congrats! make sure you wear your retainers every night though. They'll shift back



Yeah, I learned that lesson after my first bottom teeth retainer broke years ago, after I had worn braces.  Wearing the new one every night is worth it for sure if it means I don’t have to wear those trays I was wearing during the day anymore.  Thank you.


----------



## cornimer

Today I sat at my piano for awhile and just played music I wanted to play, not for a test or school or anything. It was so nice.


----------



## Giddy

Got to finally see my nephew and we designed easter eggs together, while I worked and finished my one for the egg contest. Ah, but I forgot to put my username by my egg so I will have to take another picture tomorrow. 
Also found out me and my nephew watch 'Star vs the forces of evil' so we watched it together.


----------



## HistoryH22

The Spurs won tonight. Completed an already solid day.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I started watching Chowder again, and I bursted out laughing! I never realized how good of a show that was.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was nice today. I left work 30 minutes early today to get some things done. I am off work tomorrow and get a 3 day weekend. Yay for holidays!


----------



## Paperboy012305

LadyDestani said:


> The weather was nice today. I left work 30 minutes early today to get some things done. I am off work tomorrow and get a 3 day weekend. Yay for holidays!


Same! I went shopping today instead of having homeschool today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also get a day off on Easter Monday too. Sooo, that’s 5 days


----------



## thisistian

It's only 8am right now, but my day got off to a nice start after reading some amazing stories about how couples first met their partner hehe


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I’m enjoying my time off and don’t have to worry about staying up since I’m on break.  So I’m staying up to play games and also get some studying done.

Also happy that this is my 13,001st post.

And the 1,000th reply to this thread!


----------



## MayorMissy

I'm over my sickness!


----------



## Soigne

it's stormy outside today ! i love the rain


----------



## Lady Timpani

There are only four more days of class in the semester!! I'm so ready to be done.


----------



## Sophie23

The weather is lovely <3


----------



## Elin

I've had a really busy week, but today I get to relax! I got myself a cup of tea and I've just been listening to music, having a nice restful day.


----------



## Marte

Thankful for all the good people I have in my life.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to go to work so I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Stella-Io

My sister put the beanbag in the kitchen to get rid of, and the dog was laying on it for a bit in a little ball while I was eating dinner. So cute, wish I got a pic c*:

Also my asst manager asked me to work an extra hour, so one more hour means more pay *fist pump* I need all the pay I can get.


----------



## skarmoury

today a lot of things happened!
- my family and our family friends went driving up a mountain and eating breakfast there and talking about stuff (esp about having boyfriends/girlfriends lmao)! we took a little hike up higher to see the pine trees, one of which was without leaves bc it was struck by lightning :0
- our family then had lunch at our farm! we also watched infinity wars and aquaman and prepared iced desserts. :> got to play with my cousin's dog, what a cutie!!
- I finished painting my egg! I had so much fun crafting it and I'm happy with how it turned out. ^^ It was a great pastime and I really missed doing arts and crafts lol.
- feeling kinda productive reading up on the healthcare in our country for a future interview?? wowee
- got to talk online w my boyfriend, who was also sharing pictures of his vacation stay in his hometown! ; v;


----------



## Midoriya

Some of these are from yesterday, but whatever.

-The Dallas Stars beat the Nashville Predators in the National Hockey League Stanley Cup playoffs again and the series is headed back to Dallas with a 3-2 series lead.
-I completed a new collectible lineup that I really like.
-I slept 12 hours yesterday, so I’m pulling an all nighter to play video games, study, and possibly hunt for more eggs (we’ll see how far I get on this though, lmao).
-I get to spend time with my favorite cat, Lulu.  She’s at the end of my bed curled in a ball against my laundry (that needs to be folded and put away, lol)
-And last, but not least, today is Easter Sunday!  

Safe to say I’m having a good weekend.


----------



## Sophie23

- I got up early and went to two boot sales 
 - I won two auctions on eBay for a cute ornament and wall plaques 
- I played Let’s Go Eevee


----------



## amai

i got enough eggs to get the dreamy easter egg c: (well i will once my egg decorating contest submission is approved-)
i have a day off of work tomorrow!!
i have moneeey


----------



## HistoryH22

I spent this Easter weekend with my girlfriend and her family. It was nice to be out of town and to just relax. 

I hope everyone else had a Happy Easter!


----------



## chocopug

I made cheese on toast and it tasted even better than usual.

Also: Easter Sunday!


----------



## Stella-Io

I obtained a lamp so I didn't have to use the flashlight on my phone to draw. I'm weird I need alot of _bright_ light directed straight at the paper to see where the pencil smudged and also to shade.

Also goin shopping at my fav store tomorrow yess.

Also HOLD up *chocopug* _HOW_ did you put the cheese on the toast, that's like 2 of my fav things.


----------



## Midoriya

For the first time in a long time, I feel free.  That I don’t have to have a partner or a ton of friends or be fully successful yet to feel like I’m a good person.  I already know I’m a good-natured person because of the things people both inside and outside of my family say about me and the contrast between my older sibling and myself.  To just take to heart and remember all the nice things people have said about me... I’ll never forget any of that.  The feeling is so liberating too.  I feel like I can accomplish anything I want to do in life because I set an example for others on how one ought to behave.  I really feel like I can accomplish my dreams in life right now, and I’m not going to lose that feeling ever again.  I’m really feelin’ it!  And now I can sleep peacefully without having to worry about the rest of the studying I have to do, because I know I’ll get it done tomorrow.  I don’t feel pressured at all right now, I feel like I can just perform with ice in my veins.  Best feeling.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I got my Nightmare Egg today.

My sister-in-law also sent me a bunch of pictures of my niece and nephews enjoying their Easter. And she _may_ be bringing my niece up for a visit next weekend. It'll be my first chance to see her in person and she's 6 months old.


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play let’s go eevee


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got to play the really nice grand piano in the auditorium at the music dept building earlier, in preparation for my recital tomorrow and my upcoming jury. I absolutely love playing that piano so it's always a great time when I can have access to it ^o^

Also I managed to find enough eggs so that when I get the three eggs from the decoration contest I'll have enough to get a pastel disco ball egg! So including the three from the contest, in total I will have collected 20 eggs. I'd say it was a pretty great run!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yesterday I played Super Mario Odyssey for like 10 hours straight and I don't regret a minute of it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I managed to find enough eggs for my two favorite egg collectibles, and when the decorating contest eggs come out I'll have enough for a Ditto one as well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just got an email back from the housing accommodation committee and they have approved my need for a medical single. I'm so relieved! Apparently they rejected me the first time because they had inadequate information from my doctor, and I hadn't actually gone in to see him since like September. But I had an evaluation done by a psychologist and she was probably a big part in their decision to approve me. So yay, I get to be in my own room next semester! 


Also the psychiatrist said that she was going to recommend some other things for me to do to cope with anxiety, ADD, etc. so I hope that she does. My life is made so much more difficult because of these silly issues and I'd like to know how to properly live w it lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had fun at the Easter Egg Hunt, like I do with every single other.

I could have found 2015?s Egg #10. I was SO CLOSE! I was in the right thread. Also if you see this without highlighting it, it must be Zipperacko.


----------



## moonford

the fact that I might finally get all of my villagers by the end of tonight!


----------



## Stella-Io

Paperboy012305 said:


> I had fun at the Easter Egg Hunt, like I do with every single other.
> 
> I could have found 2015’s Egg #10. I was SO CLOSE! I was in the right thread. Also if you see this without highlighting it, it must be Zipperacko.



On undercover I could barely make it out.

Today I went shopping at like 4 different places and bought stuff. Well one of those places was the grocery store and I bought Deordorent there but besides that I got a bunch of fake plants on sale, three new Neko Dang plushies, including the one I saw on Amazon with two different colored eyes and two hanging planters I really like. I mean the one was a TEACUP no _way_ I could pass that up. Plus both planters were on sale.

Also I did watercoloured pencils for the first time and it's kinda fun & relaxing, there's not the stress of being anatomically accurate or anything like that.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was nice today and I took a walk outside on my afternoon break.


----------



## Norimagical

well i feel happy that today at school i got everything i had to do finished so now i can chill for awhile lol and also today i finish a manga series that i was reading for awhile(naruto if your wondering) and i now going to the shippuden series hopefully it doesn't take a million years to do lol


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that the Dallas Stars beat the Nashville Predators 2-1 in overtime to win the series 4-2 and advance to the second round of the Stanley Cup National Hockey League playoffs.  That’s about the only good thing that happened today.  Otherwise I’m actually feeling pretty crummy right now.


----------



## joey ^_^

I got to wear this new blouse i bought last week and it was comfy and i felt cute!! The blouse was dark blue with white stars and i want to wear it forever huhu :') oh oh and i went on a study date with my boyfriend at a coffee shop near my place so i didn't have to commute to meet him for once ))))


----------



## HistoryH22

The San Antonio Spurs play game 5 against the Nuggets tonight. I'm always happy when my team is playing. 8)


----------



## piske

Everything c: I took the day off, the weather is beautiful, went on a walk with my dad and my dog, I?m watching Parks and Rec during lunch, and I?m gonna make something tasty for dinner. I wish every day could be like this!


----------



## cornimer

It was warm and rainy and such a nice spring day today. Also my mom brought me Tim Horton's


----------



## kirbys

i'm happy that i joined this forum!!


----------



## Soigne

summer is so close


----------



## motheaten

My boyfriend and I had a fun time joking around and stuff. It made me very happy.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My bf gave recently found his animal crossing game and gave it to me since he hasn’t touched it in years XD
So I’m gonna play it for the first time c:


----------



## Midoriya

I’m just really happy to be a member on this forum and to be surrounded by such lovely people.  Everyone on TBT is really awesome.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xRileyx said:


> I’m just really happy to be a member on this forum and to be surrounded by such lovely people.  Everyone on TBT is really awesome.



Honestly same, I'm so glad that I became active on here again. I've met some really awesome friends here and I have no idea where I would be without them!! ♡


----------



## Midoriya

I did better than I thought I would on the last two exams for two of my classes.  I got an A in one of them when I thought I would only get a C.  It’s still raining outside, but it’s raining happiness.


----------



## mogyay

i finally got to sleep in! and i finally got 4+ hours sleep! and i went on a nice long walk today and i had a vegan sausage roll : )


----------



## Marte

I finally know what I want to do with my life! _Like in studying, haha _


----------



## piske

I had Wendy?s ^^ lol no but I?m really happy with myself that I finally put my resum? out on indeed. Baby steps!


----------



## moonbyu

i got into my high school's violin program! yayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm eating a nice dinner alone in my room, watching a TV show for my english class that isn't boring asf (it's actually quite funny and interesting). Plus, I got all three eggs I wanted from this event. It's goin really well right now. <3


----------



## HistoryH22

I am reconnecting with an old friend. We had a falling out last year due to a bunch of misunderstandings, which is a shame since she was like a sister to me. It's been nice to sit back, air things out, and revive the friendship.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Had a pretty good day at school today. I had fun in my Math class, goofing off with my friends and all - which is how it usually goes. c:


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Well, you know, it's not everyday that your best friend whom you happen to have had a crush on for the last 7 years suggests you move to an entirely different country with them. I've been making squealing sounds every time I think about it, and my cheeks hurt from grinning too much. 
I am flippin' thrilled, so much more than just happy


----------



## Valzed

I'm happy that after missing last year's Easter Egg Hunt due to the flu that I was able to take part in this year's and to finally earn an egg all by myself instead of having to buy one after the event ended. I'm happy to have my Nightmare Egg and that my brain seems to be on the mend after the Egg Hunt. lol!


----------



## Elin

I managed to do several difficult things that I had been putting off out of nervousness today. I am tired but very proud of myself. :')


----------



## LadyDestani

After a rough couple of days at work, I feel like I finally made some headway today. Plus, I had a few hours this afternoon where I was able to listen to music and focus on getting some work done with no interruptions.


----------



## MapleSilver

Historia Civilis uploaded a new video today!


----------



## rianne

Getting back on track with saving my TBT lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

and it only took just a bit under 7 years since their last album!


----------



## Hat'

i finally got my hands on the purple bat potion i wanted so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HistoryH22

Rami Malek was announced as the new Bond villain AND the Deadwood movie trailer was released today? HYPED.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The long research paper I had to do for school is finally done! Now there's only 3 essays left to do and i'll be free from it.


----------



## HistoryH22

The San Antonio Spurs defeated the Denver Nuggets tonight to force a game 7 on Saturday. WHEW! Our season isnt over just yet!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Finals week is over for me which means I can finally sleep in and not be sleep deprived or worry about school-related stuff for awhile... plus got an interview for a state government job next week so I can get out of my crummy office job I have now.  All-in-all, not bad for a Thursday.


----------



## rianne

I woke up feeling refreshed. Yay.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm still feeling pretty good about my work after getting a bit more accomplished today.  I'm looking forward to the weekend too.  My sister-in-law is bringing my 6 month old niece up for a wedding.  It will be my first opportunity to see her.


----------



## chocopug

I got some really cute stickers in the post :3 It's not much, but it made me smile!


----------



## Midoriya

I got my final retainer for my bottom teeth.

That’s it.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Got 5kg of guinea pig food for free from the shelter I help out at!
The shop that always gives the food to the shelter was giving them a pack of guinea pig food,
but the shelter only has cats and dogs, so I got it, yay.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting the things I ordered today~ and I get to play Pokemon Let’s Go eevee.


----------



## Alienfish

Payday, and weekend. Yay!

Also got to try handling book reservations at work today, which was fun but a lot of steps to remember, hopefully I'll remember them at some point. Got to do it with a co-worker which was nice because we had good teamwork and my superior seemed happy with how I did it so ngl can't wait til next time now aha(Dunno if you guys ever did this but it's a complex process with detailed step-by-step processes and it's the one thing you can't do wrong with).


----------



## cornimer

When I was walking to the bus it was raining so there were a bajillion earthworms on the sidewalk. I love earthworms <3


----------



## Marte

I. Found. My. Long. Lost. 3DS. Charger. 

...

*♥ I CAN FINALLY PLAY AGAIN ♥ *


----------



## partangel

its not raining anymore!


----------



## Aquasplash

Wow! I'm happy to see that this thread has become so popular! Thank you everyone who had shared their positive happiness! Keep on sharing your happiness! *<3*


----------



## honeyaura

I have enough money to spare, with more jobs coming up. I don't have to obsess over a budget for groceries, etc for a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aquasplash said:


> Wow! I'm happy to see that this thread has become so popular! Thank you everyone who had shared their positive happiness! Keep on sharing your happiness! *<3*



Agreed, positivity can be healing <3


----------



## Oldcatlady

I got my nails done professionally for the first time in my life c:


Spoiler:


----------



## LadyDestani

I made it through a very difficult work week and actually left work today feeling comfortable with where things are and not too stressed over the work I have left to do. I have the house all to myself tonight so I'm looking forward to some quality "me" time.

Also, I'm still excited about the prospect of getting to see and hold my baby niece for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## cornimer

Second time posting here today because it was a good day! An incredibly kind TBT member gifted me the last Yoshi Egg I needed, got to see my favourite professor one last time (as it was my last day of school until September) and had a nice conversation with him, and finally got inspiration for a song I've been struggling with.


----------



## Stella-Io

It's the end of the (work) week. After waking up tired this morning, even thou I slept roughly 7 hours last night, went to work, did work, got my paycheck then got home, I can relax and get some much needed stuff done. Then sleep in tomorrow and stay up late to watch some [as] anime.


----------



## piske

I am so happy that it’s finally Friday! I feel this way every Friday, it never gets old, lol. I’m also happy that it was sunny today, even though it was a bit chilly.


----------



## honeyaura

Oldcatlady said:


> I got my nails done professionally for the first time in my life c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



So beautiful! Getting your nails done for the first time is a great feeling. <3



So I made my first Italian salad, and I'm in love! My challenge to myself is to have salad with my meals instead of bread/rice/etc with the exception of the occasional PB sandwich.


----------



## Soigne

i may be getting a second job!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm up by Lake Erie for the weekend! I always love being able to see the lake, hoping someday I can live here 

Also suuuuper relieved that this Tuesday is my last day of classes! I can't wait for this upcoming summer break! I have plans to visit family I haven't seen for a while!


----------



## Alienfish

Got the hood item from the Bunnie free cookie and it made me a happy turt, been wanting that since it first was out but since it was 5 stamps card and with my luck.... yeah lol.


----------



## Oldcatlady

honeyaura said:


> So beautiful! Getting your nails done for the first time is a great feeling. <3
> 
> 
> 
> So I made my first Italian salad, and I'm in love! My challenge to myself is to have salad with my meals instead of bread/rice/etc with the exception of the occasional PB sandwich.



Thank you! It was really relaxing c:

Ohh Italian salad sounds really good  my family never knows what to put in salads and what sauce to use xD


----------



## Kamzitty

It was nice to speak to my sister on the phone today <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm happy that I woke up today! I'm also happy that I'm spending time with my family today.


----------



## pavlov

i'm happy to be alive today.
not just to be alive, to feel alive. to not feel empty or mixed, to feel complete.​


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy I got to see my baby niece for the first time today! She's so beautiful and perfect and I love her so much! I wish today didn't have to end.


----------



## cornimer

It's so sunny


----------



## 5cm/s

i'm happy because the school is almost over (shh i'm gonna gloss over the fact that i have finals) and i'm studying abroad in hiroshima this summer and solo traveling afterward around japan. sO excited and i've been online shopping for cute clothes so much recently lol because i want to take lots of commemorative photos


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I'll be able to play Animal Crossing: New Leaf again! I'll be getting money to get a 2DS XL from my graduation party this year! :>​


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I slept for a long time and feel energized once again.  Also that my sleep schedule is back on track and one of my favorite sports teams won yesterday.


----------



## Snowesque

I ate a donut.


----------



## Midoriya

The director at my work, who is the boss of my boss, commented on what a great help I’ve been to them all year and thanked me.  

Also, my birthday is in a week and I’m turning 22!!!


----------



## oath2order

I have a four hour shift tomorrow and then have three days off.


----------



## LadyDestani

I went to see Avengers: Endgame at the theater today and luckily it wasn't the worst theater experience I've ever had. Somehow it's been getting worse and worse lately with people talking and checking their phones. Glad today was tolerable.


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play Township


----------



## Alienfish

Found a pair of Ralph Lauren corduroy pants at the second hand store where I used to do work practice for $20. From the men's line but I've such a fat ass it was no problems lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I'm finally back on this wonderful site with amazing people. I'm probably going to buy a 3DS XL (or 2DS XL) and start playing AC:NL again. I'm really excited for that. However, I have to wait until my graduation party until I get to purchase one ;w; 

EDIT: Also, happy that this is my 3,000th post! <3​


----------



## Milatea

Finally figured out how to hook up a wash machine in my new apartment. At least I hope so, haha. Bought all the extension cords and pipes and I'm ready for it to be delivered now. Wohoo! Can't wait to wash my clothes again, lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I made it through my second to last day of school today! I'm so excited for the end of this semester, I need a break sooooo bad!! *sweattt*


----------



## Stella-Io

My boss himself told me that I would be getting more hours, haaaa yes.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Today is my birthday and idk if any of you guys know her but nightmares mother sent me a birthday package and she got me love yourself: her and I just brought love yourself tear, Why? Bcuz it’s my birthday and you can’t stop me.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got two compliments on my hair today  and someone said that they loved and missed my sense of humour haha so I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early this morning around 6 a.m. and got a head start to my day.  I can already tell I?m going to have a great day.


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play some Township


----------



## honeyaura

Had a decent talk with you today. Thank you.


----------



## Soigne

today was the last day of classes, i guess


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got done two more essays! One more and i'll be free from School for life! (Until College, but I don't know about that)


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a much easier day at work today than yesterday.  I was very grateful for that because yesterday was a nightmare.


----------



## honeyaura

Things are gonna pick up, nervous and excited! Doors are opening <3
Also, this marks one week of my new workout plan, and I'm happy about the results already.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I hung out with some friends that I am not super close to, but they're great people and we had a lot of fun n-n We had some food & played some boardgames.
Met a few new people as well!


----------



## Alienfish

honeyaura said:


> Things are gonna pick up, nervous and excited! Doors are opening <3
> Also, this marks one week of my new workout plan, and I'm happy about the results already.



I should totally start working out or exercising but honestly people keep draining your energy when you just wann work and do exactly that ugh.

Anyways, I have the day off also the stuff I ordered from hippieshop are on its way I hope


----------



## Lady Timpani

I finished my last final of the semester/my undergraduate career today! This semester has really exhausted me, I’m so glad I’m done.


----------



## Miharu

Changed my signature and avatar <3 Super happy right now! cx


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I've been productive more than usual today. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Stella-Io

Miharu said:


> Changed my signature and avatar <3 Super happy right now! cx



The orange cat in your sig on the left, looks alot like a stuffed animal I have. Is it based on the Sasurai no Tabineco maybe?


----------



## duckvely

it's my birthday


----------



## Alienfish

jihux said:


> it's my birthday



ayy congrats 

also my stuff that i ordered is in sweden so hope i can pick em up soon (tm)...mail here is worse than the soon(tm) on tbt lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Going to see Avengers: Endgame again tonight! I'm super excited! :>

I also found some mint chewing gum in my purse, so I'm really happy about that, too.​


----------



## Tee-Tee

I've finished all my course work! Finally free from college for a while! 

Oh and to make the day better, my new phone just came today! I'm super happy~


----------



## Soigne

i took my first final exam of the semester this morning in about 2 hours & thought i did decently well, received an A on my research paper for the same class, & submitted a character analysis essay for my final exam in another class! just have one take home exam to finish & another final exam on saturday to study for and then i'm ready for summer.


----------



## Bcat

maybe this isn't a good thing, but someone I don't like is getting cannibalized by the people they chose to associate with and I


----------



## Miharu

Stella-Io said:


> The orange cat in your sig on the left, looks alot like a stuffed animal I have. Is it based on the Sasurai no Tabineco maybe?


YESS IT ISS!! I have them all hahaha!! They are so cute omg


----------



## Mimi Cheems

It’s prom day! Everyone is happy and dancing in the classroom. I’m so excited for them, even though I can’t go this year. My senior prom, and I missed it for some stupid convention my sister backed out of.

However, I’m still excited for all of them, they’re going to look so pretty and handsome!​


----------



## Midoriya

I got out of bed at 5 a.m. this morning and am already having a blast of a day!  I can already tell today’s going to be another solid day for me.


----------



## Sophie23

I played some Let’s Go eevee


----------



## Aquasplash

I'm getting a new haircut later today!


----------



## Alienfish

Gonna see two movies tomorrow at the weirdo cinema, can't wait aaa <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just finished School. All of it! Now i'm a free man!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

A water main broke at work so we all got sent home early today. I still had to work from home in the afternoon, but it was much more comfortable than being in the office.

Also, it's Friday and I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend. I don't have any major plans and that suits me just fine. It's been a busy couple of weeks so I need a break.


----------



## Stella-Io

Aquasplash said:


> I'm getting a new haircut later today!



Eey, me but tomorrow. Finally was able to really squeeze in a hair cut. I'm just gettin it trimmed, it grew out, but I really like the hairstyle I have now; never have I stuck with 1 style, but this will be my 3rd time gettin it I think.


----------



## Midoriya

Well, most of these were from yesterday, but I stayed up late until now, so whatever.

The Dallas Stars beat the St. Louis Blues in game five of the second round of the NHL Stanley Cup playoffs 2-1.  I get to go to game six tomorrow, May 5th, for my birthday with a chance to win the series 4-2 and advance to the western conference finals.

Swept a friend in pool/billiards 3-0.

And got the last of the 8 gym badges in my Pokemon White 2 Nuzlocke Challenge with a full team, no deaths, and a perfect run still going.  

Anyway, I’m exhausted, so it’s time to catch some ZZZs.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I’m leaving for the beach tomorrow, so I’m pretty hyped about that.


----------



## Bcat

Internet historian uploaded a 30 minute video!!


----------



## Hat'

I'm back home after a week at my dads! I had fun but I missed my mom.
I also just did an amazon order, buying an SSD and some accessories for it! 
If everything goes well I should receive them tonight as my mom has Prime.

Also I'm going to a friend little party tonight, I'm not stressed (I hate parties so much usually) because I know everyone and there isn't going to be any kind of alcohol, which reassures me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was the perfect lazy, relaxing day at home that I was hoping for.  I really needed it, too.


----------



## Stella-Io

I can no longer get bedhead on the right side of my head, cause most of the hair is shaved off cX


----------



## Psydye

My Switch came in today.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I finally had enough energy to work on one of my research projects, and I finally made a tiny bit of progress.  Just one step on a giant mountain of torture though, but it's something.


----------



## Nougat

Woke up with slightly more energy today, yay!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s my birthday today and I managed to wake up early!


----------



## Alienfish

Got a shark plushie (the ones fro IKEA) 

Also while I don't like sundays tomorrow is work yay!


----------



## Chris

Someone showed up with pizza for lunch.


----------



## Togekid

i finish school in a week (have exams after said week but no biggie because it's the light at the end of the tunnel) and then i finally get to study what i want! been stuck in the education system for too long now and im so glad i get to drop the stuff i dont like and pursue my interests


----------



## Stella-Io

I made art to put on my wall today. It was really for practice, but it's not like they came out _terrible_ or anythin.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today.

Also, Game of Thrones spoiler ahead...


Spoiler



I was so happy to see Ghost alive in tonight's episode of Game of Thrones that I started crying. Yes, he was beat up, but he's alive! I was convinced there was no way he could have survived the slaughter of the front lines. I shouldn't be this happy about a fictional wolf but I am.


----------



## Dim

Taking a nice shower after working in the rain all day is the best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I only have one more exam left and I'm D-O-N-E *DONE*


----------



## Soigne

i got my final grade in a class i thought i for sure was failing but ended up not doing too terribly.


----------



## Hat'

I F I N A L L Y had my english "mock" oral exam today and I was *VERY* stressed about it. I was so scared about it because I only prepared the introductions and key questions for all 4 of my notions... but didn't prepare anything for the explanation of the texts and how they're linked to the question.
BUT the examinator chose the two notions I wanted most for me (Gun Control in the USA and Gothic Fiction for the smaller English Literature oral) so I was veyr happy, and since I have a decent english level I could improvise without any problem at all.
So at the end, when I started the English Literature oral (both normal english and english literature are done together) I saw that I got a 20/20 for normal english! I'm so happy omg.
And I think I did great for my english literature oral too!

*TL;DR: *I did two english "mock" orals today and I got an awesome grade (I think!)


----------



## nintendofan85

I took my last exam this morning!


----------



## Naekoya

got my coffee and croissant this morning (๑ゝڡ◕๑)
feeling good ~


----------



## Oldcatlady

I passed my driving test :’)


----------



## Bcat

Went to the eye doctor today. My eyes aren’t that bad! I can wear glasses for driving to make things clearer if I want but i don’t have to have them


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finished my last final exam this morning (it was really easy lol) and now I'm pretty much packed up and ready to go home for the Summer! Can't wait to hang out with my kitters and actually have good air conditioning lol


----------



## Midoriya

Not really in a good mood right now, but one thing that did make me happy today was receiving a 100 on one of my final exams for a class.  I’ve never received a 100 on a final exam before, so there’s that.


----------



## maple22

My dogs both got their fur cut at the salon. I love how tiny it makes them look ♥


----------



## LadyDestani

I have finally determined that I can take next week off work as I had planned for my husband's birthday.  It was touch and go there for a while because I have several projects going in during the next few weeks and they kept changing the dates on me, so I couldn't nail down when I needed to be available.  But everything is good now.  I do have to work this Sunday, but after that I get a much needed week off!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my stuff that I ordered....finally I swear these mail and customs people are the worst.... Bruh we're not living in some 3rd world country man...


----------



## cornimer

I love spring so much


----------



## Midoriya

I was going to post this yesterday, but no one posted after me for awhile, so I’ll post it now.

-I’m finished with classes now and all I have left is to study for final exams, which are next week.

-My future roommate/friend and I were approved yesterday to move into a student apartment for next year, which is a step up from where I’m living at the moment and it will be my last year before I graduate.

-When I got back to my room from classes yesterday my bathroom was completely clean.  One of the staff workers or someone must have came in and cleaned it.  I wish I could have thanked them because it made me tear up a little.

-Finally, it stopped raining yesterday and it’s nice outside now.

Things are really looking up now.


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play some Township when I got home


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was really nice today.  It rained last night, but was sunny and clear this morning so everything had a bright, fresh feeling.  Also, tomorrow is Friday.  I love Fridays!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

my crush said she likes me :')


----------



## MapleSilver

My signature art by Hatori was finished today! I really like how it looks in my new (and still unfinished) signature.

As a bonus, this morning I found *two* Shadow Eggs while gathering in Flight Rising! Anyone who's familiar with that game knows how hard it is to find even one of those things.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Still excited about the fact that I'm going to Korea for 2 months this Summer. 
Last time I went was like 7 years ago :')


----------



## honeyaura

Gonna have a drawing tablet soon for my PC, so excited! What a blessing.


----------



## LadyDestani

I caught Mr. Resetti doing the Shrunk Funk Shuffle and it made my day!


----------



## Sophie23

My new bag might come today. And it’s my best friends birthday today!


----------



## Alienfish

It's weekend and I'm going to the cinema tomorrow... hype been wanting to see that film for ages.


----------



## Hat'

I don't have class tomorrooooow!!!! Which means I'll have a real weekend for once!!


----------



## Zura

I'm graduating tomorrow and today was my last day of class.


----------



## dedenne

me & my class literal prayed before our exam and talked about how we would go to below bottom set then it wasnt even hard. i mean, half the stuff we revised wasnt even nentioned. so that was great


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday! I completed my work and I'm looking forward to a week off!


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I was happy that my bag came and today I’m happy I went shopping in town


----------



## moonbyu

a few weeks ago, i brought some really cute clothes.

today, my travel itinerary just came in my email! super excited!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’m very drunk and I love my friends


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep late.  I also had a very good cheeseburger with mushrooms for dinner.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Dinosaurz said:


> I’m very drunk and I love my friends


This post made me happy today.


----------



## Alienfish

getting rid on my broke n2ds xl.. **** u mom i actually had good use of it lol -. -.

and some other stuff they allow u to throw away that u cant place with the regular garbage


----------



## Sophie23

I ordered some cute key rings for my new bag~


----------



## lunatepic

took a much needed weekend off to rest


----------



## ali.di.magix

My project partner and I got our Human Ethics application back today, and our project got approved!! Such a sigh of relief, I thought we'd have to change up out project completely for a second there. Now we can finally progress and absolutely smash this project


----------



## Stella-Io

Got to practice driving today, and I didn't hit anythin. Not the cars partially in the road, any mailboxes, or the racoon that boldly walked across the road as I was in motion.


----------



## Naekoya

celebrated my very first Mother's Day as a new mom! xD
feels a bit weird, but nonetheless very happy! <3 lol


----------



## piske

Naekoya said:


> celebrated my very first Mother's Day as a new mom! xD
> feels a bit weird, but nonetheless very happy! <3 lol



that is so awesome, congratulations! c:

---

i'm happy that my allergies weren't as horrible today! it's the little things xD


----------



## mellachime

bought snacks today and hung out with friend!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my project implementation this weekend went well and now I can enjoy a week away from work without too much stress.

I had a fairly pleasant day after I was done with work. I got caught up on a bunch of shows and finished the night off with Game of Thrones.


----------



## Stella-Io

Happy -but still wary- that I'm going to get some gawd dang WiFi up in this house (F I A N L L Y). I feel like somethin is gonna happen, and that it either doesn't work for my Nintendo systems, or doesn't work on my phone/future tablet, ect... Even thou I have heard good about Xfinity, I don't want to get too excited and end up not being able to use it. That would be just my luck. I just want it installed and ready to go.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I slept well last night and woke up without too much back pain. I'm off work and got to sleep late and spend the day doing pretty much nothing. It was a nice day.


----------



## Hat'

I'm happy because I got amazing marks today!!!!!! 
I got two 19 (out of 20!), on both of my mock english oral exams!
I also got a 19.5 out of 20 in an english oral comprehension!!!
I'm so happy omg... it's been like since middle school since I haven't had such amazing grades fjldks
Thanks english I guess then, cuz I'm so bad in other subjects h


----------



## moonbyu

i went to my new high school today for a tour. it's awesome, and i can't wait!


----------



## Sophie23

I showed everyone my new backpack at work and they all liked it~


----------



## cornimer

One of my co-workers drove me to the nearby mall during lunch break so I didn't have to hobble to McDonalds (which I don't really like anyways) on my broken ankle to get food


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I pulled two Setsugetsuka UR cards today in Uta no Prince Sama: Shining Live! Both of them were of my best boy, so I was very happy. He's such a cutie aaaa <3​


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I got a lot done at home, including washing and changing the sheets and comforter on the bed.  I'm looking forward to sleeping on fresh, clean sheets tonight.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got my first tattoo today


----------



## Dim

It’s absolutely gorgeous out. First thing I’m doing when i get home from work is walk my dog!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

My dad's friend who served on city council with him when I was younger, who's also my teacher, is trying VR today. It makes me happy to see the old man play xD

I adore this guy haha xD​


----------



## Kevinnn

Finally get to meet up with some friends later to grab a bite while watching game 1 of the ECF c:


----------



## Elin

I hadn't been able to talk to my best friend for a bit thanks to stuff going on in both of our lives, but I got to chat with her for a while today!

And it's been raining today, which I've enjoyed. Especially in the spring when everything's turning green again. ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I’m done with classes for the semester!  I don’t get much of a break this summer with online classes and an internship, but I’m so happy to be back home finally.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my husband's birthday and we had a great day together! The weather was nice all day and we enjoyed dinner out at his favorite Japanese restaurant. Also, I didn't have to work again today.


----------



## Stella-Io

Customers gave me compliments, so did the asst store manager, and the manager for a store much closer to me than the one I work at said he wanted to steal me for his store Don't think my current manager would let that happen but still, the thought is nice.


----------



## mellachime

Nothing specific happened today but, it was chill. I guess I'd say I'm happy bout just having a chill day! Not the most amazing or exciting but, thats better than having a bad day so yeah!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to go to work today and I got to go back to sleep after walking my dog this morning. For some reason, nothing feels better to me than laying down in a nice comfortable bed as the sun comes up.


----------



## Midoriya

I received three of my five final grades back for my classes this semester (a C-, a B, and an A), and I passed all of them!  I’m pretty sure I passed my other two classes as well!  Only one year left until I graduate university and can do what I really want to do in life.


----------



## Stella-Io

A coworker gave me half of a cookie cake she bought, cause she said she couldn't eat it all. SO happy about this 

Also my candles from Yankee Candle came and I didn't realize they'd be scented, a please surprise. I thought the tea lights were just for colour, I didn't know they would be scented. Plus they smell nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have a few hours all alone with the house to myself tonight. It feels good to have some quiet time to do whatever I want to do. Lately, I've been realizing just how much I miss having time to just be alone inside my own head, so I really appreciate moments like these.


----------



## HistoryH22

My cat, Cora, cuddled pretty hard earlier. She enjoys playing with my curly hair, apparently lmao


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I got my air conditioner droid installed today! It's that time of the year again XD

Other than that, I got to sing lots of songs and send videos to my boyfriend of me singing them in Japanese xD He wasn't really happy about the 30 videos I sent, but he was happy to see me happy. And that makes me happy knowing that my happiness makes him happy! ;w; 

<3​


----------



## Dim

Last night I finally got 8 hours of sleep!




Also it’s beeeeeautiful out today.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i went to my first anime convention today xD
it was very fun & i got some cute merchandise i've been wanting to get for a long time but didn't know how to get them online ; w ;


----------



## LadyDestani

I had pizza for lunch and dinner today.  I had to wait forever to get my order so they gave me free Crazy Bread, too.  Yum!


----------



## cornimer

Finished the instrumental for my newest song! Writing instrumentals always stresses me out because I never have any ideas and just make it up as I go along, so it's a relief to actually finish somehow and have it sound half decent


----------



## Oldcatlady

i had a bbq night with some friends c: we ate some food, roasted marshmallows and then played some games on switch. it was fun to just hang out :')


----------



## Alienfish

I survived work despite like not sleeping much at all during weekend and I got some donuts and coke zero on the way home


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Final grades came out, and...I passed my stupid math class!  Yay!  I ended up getting a C+ in it and an A in everything else.  My freshman year of college is officially over.  Seriously though, my idiot math professor needs to stop making students teach themselves.


----------



## Bcat

Wearing a crop top in public and feeling some semblance of confidence.


----------



## Hat'

1000 posts!!!!!
Yay omg hhh
Maybe I'm a bit too happy about this.


----------



## Lady Timpani

The vinyls I ordered last week came today! They also included a $5 off coupon which is cool, but there’s nothing else I really want from that store haha.


----------



## lunatepic

had the day off and got to draw a bunch D


----------



## Liability

i finally got photoshop back and now i can start making text graphics again


----------



## LadyDestani

Two different people complimented me on the shirt I was wearing today.  It was a gift from my husband so it made me feel really good that other people liked it, too.


----------



## Psydye

Got a new game for my Switch, TLoZ: BotW! Haven't played it yet, but will be!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm very happy because today was my last LAST day of school. I graduate on Sunday! :3​


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve just been in a really good mood lately.  My summer classes are going well and it’s nice outside.


----------



## Dim

Some old coworkers who I went to school with have come back to my store. I haven’t spoken to them often but I’m glad they’re back. Good to have familiar faces again.


----------



## Hat'

I got Mei's new skin!!!!!!!! When I looked at it for the first time I fell IN LOVE she was SO PRETTY AND THE WHOLE AESTHETIC GKFJDLSK
I'm so happy I got it in like 5-6 lootboxes hhh
Now the rest of the skins will just be a bonus as I don't enjoy them as much. But I might try buying skins from past events.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished my studying for the day and got my final grades back for the last of my classes.  I ended up passing everything this semester!!  I’ve finally found the major and path in life that works best for me.  

Also, my favorite sports team won today as well.  :]


----------



## duckvely

Got a perfect score on my presentation that I was stressing about


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was significantly less stressful at work.  My first two days back after my vacation were a nightmare, but things started to calm down a bit today.  I still have tons of work to get caught up, but at least I didn't come home in tears today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Over the last week I've drawn two of my older characters whom I hadn't drawn in a very long time. They look so much better now 

I'll prob upload them on my art gallery thread for people to see :>


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm feeling pretty chipper today. c:


----------



## Marte

Came out to three of my friends tonight, and they took it SO WELL. I love them <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I'm looking forward to a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Envy

The fact that the tornadic storms are gone and that I don't have to worry about my house being blown to pieces and losing everything.

Monday, Tuesday morning, and Wednesday it was just three days of that nonsense.


----------



## Alienfish

getting one week off in june... cant take more since its unpaid but hell yeah needed.

also good day at work


----------



## skarmoury

I got into my dream med school!! qwq I'm so ecstatic ahhh it's one of the best schools in the country and I get to help my parents financially too


----------



## moonbyu

i'm going on my trip to quebec next week!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a really good day today! The weather was very nice, class went well for me, and that I aced a test!


----------



## Midoriya

For the first time in awhile, I’ve been able to laugh like my normal self.  Life is going great.


----------



## cornimer

Last night was really great and I'm still happy about it. Not only did I get to experience the company I work for winning an award, but it was the first time in awhile at a public outing where I wasn't excluded and left alone for the whole night.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday!  I completed most of the work that I set out to do today and I'm ready to enjoy a nice, long, 3 day weekend.


----------



## Snowesque

I opened the screen door for the first time yesterday this year, the air is so fresh and lovely. 
I am looking forward to talking walks soon, maybe even a hike.


----------



## Alienfish

Having the day off, and got some fish I apparently needed in new leaf lol. they have too many fishes there smh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I had a good day at my workplace today. I think I did a better job than usual, lmao.


----------



## peppy villager

good food~


----------



## LadyDestani

I got everything done that I wanted to do today, had some time to relax by myself for a little while, and had Frosty's for dessert tonight.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks

i’m happy because i saw a pretty tree with a million pink flowers and that made me happy because no matter how bad my life might be at least i’m here and alive and things will always get better and even when i feel so stuck and like the sadness never leaves i can always take a break and just appreciate everything i have, and just take time for myself like looking at that pretty tree


----------



## Alienfish

Gonna get new sneakers, like god those flowery boots were pretty but the quality was sooo bad fml


----------



## moonbyu

MY TRIP IS TOMORROW AND I'M ECSTATIC RN!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Got the new sneakers aaa feels so nice not having to deal with shoelaces and the sole is amazing (bought a pair of those skechers).

Also got a marimekko tray and a pot/bowl from a series that i had coffee cups from before. 

and some b&j ice cream in the mall


----------



## -Lumi-

This weekend has been lovely! We hosted our silent auction at work this weekend and I'm so glad to have that weight over with. I also managed to find a sewing machine, fabric, and a pattern to follow! I'm really excited, it's a 1950's style dress (although not as full of a skirt as I'd love) and I'm pumped to try and make it. I just have to get my hands on better fabric cutting scissors. I was also able to pick up a pretty Benefit face palette today on sale which I'm thankful for because it is expensive brand new. Plus the weather has been beautiful! Not too hot yet but nice enough out that I don't need a jacket.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't do a single thing today and it felt wonderful! I'm also happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LadyDestani said:


> I didn't do a single thing today and it felt wonderful! I'm also happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.



I like getting everything done during the week so there is nothing left to do on a day off. I have been neglecting my shows.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I graduated from high-school on Sunday! 

Spent some time with my family, and I'm really grateful for that. It makes me happy to see my family happy c:​


----------



## Alienfish

Found a copy of HHD for $20 so that was nice  I kinda wanted the game and I like those giant NL items aha.


----------



## Wildtown

im happy that i almost have a full egg lineup!


----------



## cornimer

It's a beautiful day today, also I got two new cacti!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm happy that I managed to get 5 hours of sleep today~ I'm raring to go, haha! 

I didn't fall asleep until around 6 AM, and I just woke up about a half an hour ago c:​


----------



## Lazaros

I talked to an old online friend for the first time in a while, which felt great. It‘s good to know they‘re still the same dork they used to be way back then.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

*Ordered a box of Studio Ghibli movies to watch with my parents ✿
I?ve only seen Howl?s Moving Castle so far (Back when I was around 8? I recently found it online and rewatched it) and I?ve been wanting to watch more for years, so I?m super excited we?ve finally gotten around to it~*


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I finally slept pretty well last night. All weekend I've been struggling to sleep, so it was nice to finally get the rest I needed.

I'm also happy that I'm spending the day at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## ali.di.magix

The new module we just started for one of my courses is literally the same subject as my final year project that I've been studying for half a year now. Even the readings that have been given out have been the basis of my project. So that's one less thing I have to study for for finals as I know more than anything about this subject


----------



## Soigne

my friend came back from a month trip to japan and brought me some sake kitkats, a catbus notebook & totoro pin from the ghibli museum, some coffee pocky (in a cute matching anime box), a shiba towel, and a little shiba gacha ❤


----------



## Chris

Results day - I passed! I won't have it in writing until next week but I have achieved a Bachelor of Science in Biomedical Science.


----------



## Midoriya

Tina said:


> Results day - I passed! I won't have it in writing until next week but I have achieved a Bachelor of Science in Biomedical Science.



Omg, congratulations on achieving your degree!  That’s really awesome.  

Anyway, I’m not really happy about much lately.  It’s raining outside too, which is my least favorite weather.


----------



## Hat'

I just re-discovered that I had the whole rest of the week off!
I love how my brain forgets things like this so I get happy when I re-discover them. My mind is amazing


----------



## Lazaros

coming home after killing my joints at a company party and finding out that tomorrow is a holiday so i can stay in bed and hope they stop hurting. also a nice bath.


----------



## Midoriya

And now I am really happy today.  My favorite sports team won, the rain has died down quite a bit, and I got to talk with my favorite person in the world.


----------



## LadyDestani

I feel like I'm in a better place with my work and have a plan for getting the rest caught up. I'm also happy that I'll have a few evenings to myself over the next few days. I like having that time to rest and recharge.


----------



## Warrior

Just ordered this absolute specimen, so excited.


----------



## Snowesque

I have gotten back into the habit of exercising daily for about a week now.
I am definitely starting to notice I feel better overall.


----------



## LadyDestani

I felt relatively calm and relaxed all day. Nothing really terrible happened at work and I continued to make progress on getting caught up. I had a nice evening at home and I'm happy that tomorrow's Friday.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a nice lunch with a co-worker, and I didn't sick from last night -knocks on wood-


----------



## rhinoo

Don't have most posts today!


----------



## Hat'

Spent the day with friends!
I went to a "creperie" (?) with a friend. The creperie is "kawaii" themed. It has vocaloid figures everywhere along with anime characters such as Love Live or Re:Zero!
The crepes were SO good! I took one with whipped cream, nutella and a vanilla ice cream ball alongside a kit kat supplement.
It was soooo good!
Then we joined two other friends and we went to see Detective Pikachu FINALLY!
I loved it so much. Seeing pok?mons in "real" life really made me feel happy.
And I love Psyduck's "attack" thing. Very cool and satisfying to watch. Also I found the reported girl very pretty! (Kathryn Newton if I recall correctly!)


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm in a really great mood today. Work went well today and now I get to enjoy a three day weekend because I took off Monday for my anniversary. I'm sitting at home right now relaxing and not stressed about a single thing for the moment, at least.


----------



## moonbyu

i just came back from a party and jESUS CHRIST. i got so many compliments on my dress, even from people that i've never seen before! my heart literally went uwu because of it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Looking at the Smash Bros. series, there's this one feeling inside me that makes me very very happy. Some people take this for granted, but the wide variety of characters from different times is mindblowing. From 1980s to present, many video game characters are recognized here. Sure, not ALL characters are in because of certain licensing issues (I still want Crash Bandicoot to get in), but the fact that the developers managed to make this possible is just, wow. It seems like no matter what era of gaming you come from, people can somewhat relate to it. My parents grew up with the Game & Watch games. My dad got me into Mario and Zelda. My sister got into Animal Crossing. A few of my former schoolmates are a fan of the Pokemon series.

To think it started from 12 Nintendo characters in the first game and branch out to other game developers and their franchises... It's like a celebration of gaming in general.


----------



## Bcat

super thankful I was able to get into the doctor last minute today and get some antibiotics for my ear infection


----------



## Dim

Guess today I didn’t feel as bad as I did the past few days.


----------



## Midoriya

My favorite sports team won and I got to go to martial arts practice today.  Today was a great day.


----------



## Liability

i saw Godzilla: King of the Monsters and it catered so much to fans of the original movies and it was _so good_. i want to see it again and again and again :')


----------



## tifachu

bought some catnip for my cats and juice and water ice for me  (not happy about spending money, but happy I have those things to enjoy now lol)


----------



## Lemonsky

My graduation was celebrated today.


----------



## Balverine

I finally get my puppy today! I've been waiting two months for him 0v0


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a very good day so far!  I slept well enough, relaxed at home with my husband and my dog, and had Japanese food for dinner.


----------



## Koopa K

rediscovering this website, playing acnl for the first time in a year, seeing rocketman, and talking to my boyfriend!!


----------



## moonbyu

my birthday is tomorrowwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow and I'm excited because tomorrow will be my 13 year wedding anniversary!  I'm looking forward to spending the day at home with my hubby!


----------



## Snowesque

Restocked on groceries and stopped for some yummy donuts.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a B on my first assignment for this class I’m taking and I had a good weekend.  My internship starts tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dim

It finally cooled down


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my 13 year wedding anniversary!  The weather was nice, I was off work, and it was a good day overall.  We had a nice dinner out at the Olive Garden.  I gave my husband the Attack on Titan live-action DVDs, although I have to return one because it didn't come new as I ordered it, but I've ordered a replacement.  My husband gave me two cute shirts and a turtle pencil case.


----------



## Dim

Got a $5 tip at work today.


----------



## Strawberryllama

This girl I like started to email me just to chat, school is almost over and I love my dogs.


----------



## MapleSilver

Theatre performance went well. The audience seemed to react positively to it. Couple minor errors but we recovered smoothly and I doubt anyone really knew. Hoping it's even better tomorrow.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My friend got me a late bd gift ahah. I wasn’t expecting it since we haven’t hung out in a long time


----------



## Onyx

My favorite professor said the funniest thing to me yesterday and it's still making me giggle. I asked her about local basket weaving classes and she said "they're at the Cultural Center on Thursdays!.... Sometimes they have potato salad  " and I can't stop laughing about it! The three details I needed to be informed about xD


----------



## LadyDestani

I had to ship a package at the UPS Store today so I decided to splurge for lunch and stopped by the Five Guys and Fries next door.  I love their cheeseburgers and the fact that I can put whatever toppings I want on them.  Mmmm...mushrooms.


----------



## Bcat

I can hear out of my ear again! Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## Dim

Bcat said:


> I can hear out of my ear again! Hallelujah!!!!


Wanna go swimming? lol jk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This!!!!!







I'vE BEEN WAITING FOR A REMAKE OF THIS GAME FOR YEARS
AND I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY'RE ACTUALLY DOING IT 


Seriously I saw this while I was in a thrift store and almost broke down crying in the middle of the aisle lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha

My Dad sent me money and forced me to buy some t-shirts for summer, 
so I ordered some.. and those shirts just arrived!
They are so cute and for once good quality (I usually don't care a lot,
that's why my Dad has to "force" me to buy clothes, not even my bf
can force me to xD).. I'm so happy to have some nice shirts now :3


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’m not single anymore which is niceeee


----------



## Noctis

Being dismissed early from work. Now I'm just chilling and being stress free.


----------



## Elin

I had a nice cozy, rainy day after a very hot and busy start to the week. Got some stuff done around home and now I get to just relax for a while.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished my class earlier today and I took a good, long four hour nap.


----------



## Bizhiins

Today is the last day of school!l here! I?m actually a teacher so it?s a big relief for me, but also it was awesome to see the kids so excited to be done! And now I have more time to play animal crossing during the day


----------



## glasspandabear

Seeing BFBB being remastered just made my day!! That was my all time favorite PS2 game and I love it so much <3

Also, I am going shopping for arts & crafts supplies today. I want to do some painting this summer and I'm really excited!


----------



## Alienfish

Oath's Reagan comments on apple's vm's... seriously i haven't laughed so hard in ages lmao


----------



## mnm

Though my riding lesson was canceled for today due to rain, I still got one in yesterday, and I got to spend a little time with the lesson horses today


----------



## duckvely

School ended yesterday


----------



## Dim

My dad’s been searching long and hard for a job but he finally got one and starts it Monday. Also, my youngest brother graduates from high school today. I’m very happy for him... even though he cheated... but hey at least we don’t have to put up with that stupid school district anymore!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's very sunny and clear from where I live right now! This is why I like this time of the year: Daylight hours last longer till late June.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend. I also made it through the week without getting overly stressed and feel like I accomplished some things at work today.


----------



## Chris

Finally getting my hair cut today (overdue) and then spending the rest of the weekend with a friend I've not seen since St Pats.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a lot done today.  Then, at the end of it, I got to talk with my favorite person in the world.


----------



## rhinoo

Dave my new Budgie


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got my hair just the way I wanted it. Parted it on the left side and hid my bangs underneath. Now to just let the bangs grow out for the rest of the year. Also, I compared my hair to my first hairstyle I had as a little girl and it literally looks almost the exact way it was before. So I'm very happy today. ^-^


----------



## Lemonsky

It was warm today and I could also swim in a lake. It was the first time I swam in a lake this summer! Hopefully there will be many more.


----------



## LadyDestani

My dog let me sleep in this morning instead of waking me up to go on a walk. It's been raining all day so I guess he didn't want to go any more than I did.


----------



## Bcat

lots of relaxing rain


----------



## Soigne

got an A in my first summer class


----------



## Midoriya

It’s sunny outside today and I don’t have much to do.


----------



## Hat'

Summer break, I mean, kinda. In less than two weeks I have my final exams but after that I'm free!!! And since yesterday we don't have school to revise and relax before the exams.
Also very happy and excited because Nintendo's E3 Direct is coming very soon and I really wish we'll get some Animal Crossing Switch news!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Just checked, and I ended up passing my summer class with a C!  The end goal to graduating university is in sight!  I’m also excited for possible Animal Crossing Switch news in a couple days!


----------



## Chris

Yesterday I went into a Yankee Candle shop with my friend and was disappointed because they didn't have the Midsummer's Night fragrance spheres. It's also sold out online. Then this afternoon that same friend gave me the unopened one she had in the house.


----------



## Dim

Finally got our ac unit up!


----------



## Midoriya

I got a good amount of sleep and had a tasty breakfast.


----------



## rhinoo

birb


----------



## mintellect

my friends and i are watching nintendo's e3 presentation together tomorrow!


----------



## Marte

I'm so incredibly happy for everyone around me (and a special someone). Enough said. ♥


----------



## buniichu

Gayle has randomly moved in, along with Chrissy, and i'm so happy that my pink dreamies had came to my town, along with Freya as well! >w<


----------



## peppy villager

I finally got my Dreamy Easter egg <3


----------



## jiny

my practice for color guard got moved an hour later so now i'll be able to have time to watch the direct tmrw


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finished two of my assignments in college! The weight from my shoulders have been taken off now. And I can't wait for the direct tomorrow, starting during my lunch break from where I live!


----------



## Stella-Io

I fed ducks & weird looking geese things today c:


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to martial arts practice again tonight, and my favorite sports team won as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today wasn't as bad as I expected at work.  I actually feel pretty good about everything I accomplished today and nothing terrible happened, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Bizhiins

I was riding on my moped and I swear I saw DJ Paul driving in a Chevy pickup full of baby Pomeranians. I almost died of happiness


----------



## Midoriya

Nintendo’s presentation for E3 is in a couple hours.  

And I got to talk with my favorite person in the world again and my heart is on fire right now.  I should be tired right now, but thanks to that person I’m not at all.  <3


----------



## succulents

today's animal crossing: new horizons announcement at e3 definitely made my day! i also received the scores for my final exams and i did really well on them


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to try some Indian sweets brought in by a co-worker today.  They were delicious!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I (reluctantly) went to a circuit fitness class with me friend today. I wasn't keen at first, but exercise has made such a difference to how I feel right now, I feel so much better  Although I think it almost killed me as I'm so unfit lmao


----------



## Burumun

The announcement for New Horizons. I finished watching the Treehouse video this morning, and I keep going back to that and the trailer to see if there's anything I missed. I'm disappointed it's been delayed, but I'm glad they showed so much we can be excited about! It also helps that they had some of the developers personally apologize when they showed the game, it makes it easier to forgive them and be less disappointed rather than "faceless developer team announced the game too early and now wants you to wait another nine months, sorry". 

Also, finally talked to a friend I haven't talked to in a bit and was wondering how she was doing.


----------



## rianne

Tried a new makeup look today and it turned out nice. (,:



Spoiler: lookie look


----------



## Alienfish

Some co-workers liked my grateful dead tie dye shirt


----------



## Oldcatlady

i just bought 2 packs of acnl amiibo cards xD
just waiting for it to ship now ;;


----------



## Oldcatlady

oh yeah i also found a summer job n-n


----------



## Princess Mipha

I finally had enough idea to renovate "my" frogfamilies home!
They are not really my frogs, they just happen to made my wateraccess
their home, so now I sometimes feed them and made them a better house. :b






Before:


----------



## buniichu

I have gotten a request by a villager, and finally gotten the bridge bridge, which i'm going crazy over, and happy to see my online/real life crush at Gamestop. >w<


----------



## ali.di.magix

finals are finally done with woohoo!!


----------



## HistoryH22

Finished a good book for research purposes. Can't wait to plan a paper around it. That, and having internet again is a plus. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to start sorting out all the doubles and triples and whatnot at work, I swear we do NOT need 5 or more of the same freaking caretaking books.... i hate medicine lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a good day today! Sun is shining once again before gloomy weather comes... And I'm glad that the Toronto Raptors won the NBA finals. So much pressure towards the end! Sorry guys for those who are Golden State Warriors fans.


----------



## Psydye

I beat Death in the original Castlevania...'nuff said!


----------



## ams

I recently got a kitten and her and my other cat are finally getting along. They do everything together now and I'm so happy/relieved!


----------



## Hanoumi

Today I was happy because I got up early, had my shower and breakfast like a normal person and did not procrastinate.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I've had a relaxing evening at home, plus I finally got my Zen Egg!


----------



## MeganPenguin

I didnt have a nightmare for once last night! That's put me in a good mood.


----------



## Snowesque

Had the first pineapple of this season; it was so absolutely sweet and yummy!
I wish I had a way to harvest the juice from the core and skin bits.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got the songpyeon item in new leaf from an user here.. just need to find the bell knickknack and some other stuff :3

also the strawberries here when they're in season they are hella yum.


----------



## Dim

My mom came home!


----------



## Adriel

i was lucky in the mini cactpot today on ff14! everyday i get a little closer to getting that sabotender mount


----------



## Midoriya

I feel like I’m unstoppable lately.  Both my favorite sports team and myself are doing well, and it feels like nothing can stop us.  I’ve managed to completely turn everything around in the past year and a half.  Now I’m less than a year away from graduating university with a good degree and am pretty much guaranteed a job after college.  I just want to keep this feeling going.  I feel invincible!


----------



## LadyDestani

After spending a couple of hours shopping for a new lawn mower, I treated myself to a brownie dough Blizzard from Dairy Queen.


----------



## HistoryH22

Busy busy day today. I was nominated as the Outstanding Student for the history department. As such, I will be giving the address at my graduation. Nerve wracking, but what an honor that will be. I also just submitted the final draft of my thesis. All that remains is defending it and then I am DONE. What a relief!



xRileyx said:


> I feel like I?m unstoppable lately.  Both my favorite sports team and myself are doing well, and it feels like nothing can stop us.  I?ve managed to completely turn everything around in the past year and a half.  Now I?m less than a year away from graduating university with a good degree and am pretty much guaranteed a job after college.  I just want to keep this feeling going.  I feel invincible!



Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Maiana

I cleaned a section of my room!


----------



## ali.di.magix

work hasn't been as bad as I thought


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm finally getting a new phone after all these years. My current one is an outdated limited storage Samsung Galaxy 5. I'll get it tomorrow, but not looking forward to how much money I'll be putting down on it already.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My cat got her blood tested.. she doesn't has AIDS, THANK GOD!!


----------



## moonbyu

my grad is next week! #ihateschool!


----------



## JackACNL

The suns out today. Some of my friends are coming over soon, bought new coffee. A lot of things actually. I haven't been this happy in a while.


----------



## Kamzitty

I worked everyday last week and today is finally my day off! It feels so nice to relax :’)


----------



## Stella-Io

Princess Mipha said:


> My cat got her blood tested.. she doesn't has AIDS, THANK GOD!!



Yaay! I'm happy for your kitty!

My phone came today, yay. It runs so much more faster than my old one, and even my memos transferred over in the Samsung smart switch app. I have so many hyperlinks I keep on a memo :*)


----------



## LadyDestani

I was upset about something all day today, but I had a long talk with my husband about it when I got home and he made me feel better. We ended up having a nice evening together.


----------



## Midoriya

This was yesterday technically, but I’m happy that I got to go to martial arts again and work on all my techniques.  I also know how to take care of our cats now as well.

What I’m most happy about though, and something I only just realized yesterday, is that I don’t have to be bothered by anything anymore.  I have all my friends on TBT to support me and I finally understand that you are all behind me, and are backing me up and supporting me.  I love you all so much, and I’ll do better to not be bothered as much anymore and to be a better friend.

Whether it’s old friends from here or new friends, I’m just glad I’m able to make both.  And I think I’ve taken that for granted for awhile now...  <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Drawing something almost exactly as you imagined it is always one of the best feelings an artist can have ♡


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Drawing something almost exactly as you imagined it is always one of the best feelings an artist can have ♡



Yep, the few times it comes out onto paper/screen etc. is the best.

Anyway, having tomorrow off as a paid day is nice, especially since I caught some dumb summer allergy cold thing idk which one it is.


----------



## MapleSilver

Finally, my computer is able to turn off on its own. I've been having to physically unplug it every night just to get its fan to shut up. Let's hope it stays that way...


----------



## Peg

Got the day off from work.  Enjoying a lazy day!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Two of my online purchases came today!!
One of them was a pack of animal crossing cards <3
Im so happy


----------



## Liability

today is my graduation


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Liability said:


> today is my graduation



Congrats!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and one of my major projects at work is finally going in this weekend.  Hopefully, after this weekend I'll be under a little less stress at work.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I hung out with some friends from high school & we had Japanese bbq :>


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Well, not today, but a couple days ago, I bought some Japanese DIY candy kits for a friend who lives in Massachusetts (I live about 10 hours west), and I bought some for myself as well. I'm excited to get them! :3 

I can't wait til my friend gets their's, because they told me they'd do an unboxing video c:​


----------



## Lady Timpani

It's the weekend!!!


----------



## visibleghost

even though i'm really stressed out right now i'm grateful for my antidepressants working because they make it possible for me to enjoy life on other days so yehaw for olanzapin


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I don't have to work tomorrow!  It's been a rough week but I made it through.


----------



## Dim

visibleghost said:


> even though i'm really stressed out right now i'm grateful for my antidepressants working because they make it possible for me to enjoy life on other days so yehaw for olanzapin


Jw but how long did it take to work?


----------



## visibleghost

Nox said:


> Jw but how long did it take to work?



these started working immediately for me but obviously it depends on a lot of stuff, i've been on so many different ones that barely did anything for me and took a long time to start doing anything so like. yeah.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and spent a nice, relaxing day at home doing very little.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Finished some art last night. Felt really good about it considering it took me a few days to finish it.


----------



## MapleSilver

FR just released its new festival familiar and it's glorious.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to sleep in today and my favorite sports team won.  I also got to go to martial arts practice on Friday.  It’s been a lazy, but good weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I restarted a file on the OG Luigi's Mansion, and I almost forgot about how fantastic this game is. At the moment I'm getting Zelda BotW set up on my Wii U (I rented the game for a few days), but this evening I'm gonna play LM some more 


Also I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pre-order LM3, super hyped about it!!


----------



## LadyDestani

My project implementation was successful this weekend.  There were no issues with my part of the project, so yay!  Now I'm hoping that I can get some breathing room because I've been juggling multiple projects for a while now and it'll be nice if I can focus on just one.  Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't get pulled into something else right away.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I checked my voicemail, and heard a late Happy Birthday message from a friend of mine. She was singing the song to me, and it made my night. I called her soon after I heard that, and we went on to talk for awhile. Cheered me up a little.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Even though I'm super tired... I'm very happy that I made a new friend today that likes the same things as I do!

They're also a member on TBT, so hehehehehe! Very happy to know they like Animal Crossing, too. And K-Pop. And Love Live. and probably a BUNCH of other things!!! :3​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

It's not raining, sunny today. And I'm not throwing up like a merlion anymore. Feels good~


----------



## Alienfish

Found a nice not too expensive skirt that I can use for work. They had sale in a store I like and I wanted something neutral that can go with all the weird shirts I have 

Also got a lot of stuff from my wl's in new leaf so that's great too


----------



## Princess Mipha

Guess I am happy about still being alive 

I wanted to cross the road. The truck stopped and waved that I could go,
from the other side the guy was slowing down and then when I thought
I could go (I already had my feet on the other side) he accelareted insanely
fast and nearly crushed me, like wtf? It's not even that he would've not been
able to see me (he clearly saw me and my neon pink hair are not the easiest
to overlook, cmon). Luckily the next car let me go. Some people are such.....


----------



## Romaki

I guess not dying from a heatstroke? Today wasn't a great day...


----------



## Poppytea

I just started watching this Korean drama called While You Were Sleeping today, and I just love it! Watching it all day + playing ACNL and Stardew Valley on the side = J O Y


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> Guess I am happy about still being alive
> 
> I wanted to cross the road. The truck stopped and waved that I could go,
> from the other side the guy was slowing down and then when I thought
> I could go (I already had my feet on the other side) he accelareted insanely
> fast and nearly crushed me, like wtf? It's not even that he would've not been
> able to see me (he clearly saw me and my neon pink hair are not the easiest
> to overlook, cmon). Luckily the next car let me go. Some people are such.....



Omg..yeah some people drive like idiots and you wonder if they bribed someone to get their license. ugh.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I bought a new nail polish today, that's *very berry-y* color. I'm looking forward to trying it on my toes ♡ if tomorrow is sunny and we can open window without head wave.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got new clothes today 

I wanted to get more 'girly' clothes and not so much black. So, I got a black floral print dress I really like, a black tshirt with pretty moon skies on it, a black floral print shirt, and a white floral print shirt. A new pair of shorts too.

Guess not getting black clothes wasn't an option haha.


----------



## moonbyu

i have grad todayyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally got confirmation of my refund from the Amazon seller because the item arrived damaged.  Now I just need to find another one somewhere since I shipped that one back.


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday I managed to shower, my favorite sports team won again, and I watered our plants as well.  But the thing that made me happiest wasn?t those things.  For the longest time since the end of the spring semester, I had been burned out and it only got worse as time went on.  I had been in school for a year, and then had a summer class and have more to do this summer.

But just earlier I managed to get something done for my internship which I had been slacking off on, which tells me I can still keep going.  I broke my limits and was able to do something productive when I thought I was so badly burnt out I couldn?t.


----------



## GreatUsername

Was messing around in the Salvation Army out of boredom, decided to look through cassettes on a whim, and found a Yes cassette in wonderful shape for 40 cents!
I'm a sucker for Yes, and while I haven't had a chance to play it yet (I'll see tommrorow), I'm still very happy about that!


----------



## Snowesque

My eco totes came in the mail.


----------



## Soigne

got my ears pierced on a whim and people today at work are making me feel good about it


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to martial arts practice tonight and work on a lot of my techniques.  My techniques were flowing well as well.  And my favorite sports team won again!  I’m really enjoying my days lately and am starting to be less burned out despite doing an internship.


----------



## Soigne

i saw a REALLY cute waiter at a restaurant two days in a row and yesterday he gave me a cup of mints as i left and today he was like “long time no see” and his happy lil demeanor made my whole day


----------



## Halloqueen

I was hunting for a decent Stakataka this morning in Pok?mon Ultra Moon and was EV training it to get a more accurate reading in the IV calculator to determine its stats. While doing so, I encountered a shiny Absol and caught it. It turns out that the Stakataka had perfect IVs in all the right stats, except for HP which I'm going to remedy with Hyper Training, and even had 0 Speed which is optimal for the nature I chose. 

I also got to talk a bit with a friend who has been too busy for socialization between work and watching over her son as of late since she recently moved, so that was nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my refund from a return item today.  Also, Anabelle finally pinged me to move!  I love her but I'm ready for a new face in my town and I have Anicotti (my best friend from GameCube) in my spare town.  I'm excited that I finally get to move Anicotti into my main town after Anabelle moves on the 4th of July!  Also, this means I'll be able to work on the weeding badge again.  That's been on hold because I didn't want to accidentally time travel Anicotti out of town while building up weeds.


----------



## Dim

Gotta hair cut. Good to have it short again.


----------



## Midoriya

Got some more internship work done today, my favorite sports team won again, and I get to see my cats!!

I’m on fire lately


----------



## LadyDestani

I had my mid-year review at work today and found out they are bumping me up an entire pay level!  Starting in July, I'm getting a hefty raise!


----------



## Alienfish

Eventually got my jeans after DHL screwed them lol. And the lady at customer service was really nice from the store I ordered from so it could get sent out and stuff... Dumb DHL 

Also going to a bbq party tomorrow at my co-worker's


----------



## Saylor

I saw the cutest cat earlier and my friend got tickets for us to go see the Monet exhibit at the art museum later this year. It's still kinda far away but I'm really excited!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I had a relaxing evening at home. Plus, it wasn't raining in my town today! The rain makes me kind of depressed after a while, but today the sky was so pretty and the hibiscus were just starting to show their blooms. I took several pictures in different areas of my town.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished my internship work for the week, favorite sports team keeps winning, and just had an overall good day.


----------



## Bcat

My brother’s wedding was... incredible. 

Seriously. The ceremony was wonderful, food was delicious, I danced until I couldn’t breathe. Honestly more fun than I’ve ever had in my life. My brother and I have never been particularly close, but his new wife is perfect for him. I’m genuinly happy for them both. I’m truly grateful that I all had such a perfect night with everyone I Love together. <3 <3 <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a fairly good day.  I can't really specify a reason, but I just felt better today than I have been the past few weeks.  I got to sleep in, enjoyed some quiet time at home, watched a few episodes of a show that I'm really enjoying, played some Animal Crossing, and then went out and bought a PS4 (yeah, I know, late to the party).  I wish I had more days where I felt this calm and relaxed.


----------



## Maiana

Finished an advanced sudoku puzzle today!
It’s not a lot but I’ve gotten better in the past few days at it!


----------



## Dim

I finally got my first eggy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Late last night I uploaded (live recordings of) my music demos on Google Drive for the dev team to look at. In case you don't know, I'm working with a development team on a game, and I'm the music composer. I was a bit nervous, but I have a lot of confidence in my music composing ability, so I wasn't really worried.

This morning I checked the group chat where I had linked the drive folder to the demos, and someone commented "these are absolutely incredible." Now my confidence is boosted and I'm super happy that they like my artistic vision for the music! 
So later today I'm gonna start writing down the notes in Synthfont, so I can have a clean copy of the music. Hype!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I won a drawing at work today for a $20 Amazon gift card!  I never win anything so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## ams

It's Canada Day! I had a lovely dinner outside with my family and the weather was absolutely beautiful. Plus it's a time to remember how grateful I am to live in this country!


----------



## Oldcatlady

i volunteered today for canada day. it was kinda boring because i basically had to sit in a room to do first aid in case someone needs it (and no one needs it 99% of the time) but i had some good conversations with people there


----------



## watercolorwish

I've been meaning to compile a list of my favorite villagers and I finally did it today. Also finally working on a new signature for here bc my old one was kind of boring


----------



## Alienfish

Ordered some shirts, and they seem to be on the way so hopefully I'll have em next week


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.  It's been a rough week with several people out for the holiday so I have been doing the job of 4 people all by myself this week.  I desperately need tomorrow to recuperate.


----------



## Saylor

I went to see Carly Rae Jepsen tonight and it was soooooo much fun


----------



## Princess Mipha

I finally got rid of my demotion warning in LoL. Thank god.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy today because I got to talk to someone I really care about last night.  Had a good amount of sleep and woke up at 8 a.m.  Made some breakfast and did some chores while my family is gone.  Then I watched some video game shows on TV and played some Fire Emblem at the same time, and had some good laughs.  I may be going swimming later as well.  

What I’m most happy about though is that I’m finally not pulling all nighters again.  I’m getting good sleep lately.


----------



## Dim

*July 4th*

My mom and dad BOTH made a huge feast for dinner this 4th of July. Went outside and got to see some fireworks... sort of (stupid trees surround my neighborhood) overall it was a pretty good day yesterday! It warms my heart to see my mother off of alcohol and actually doing stuff though.


----------



## matt

I'm happy it's bed time


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm home from work and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## rianne

I finally got my brush set and DnD Player's Handbook. ; u ;


----------



## Alienfish

Finally vacation! only til 15th but heck yes I needed it man. 

also doggo is finally sleeping tho i had to put the plastic cone on cause he couldn't stop licking his paw


----------



## Chris

It's meant to be hot later and we've a barbecue planned.


----------



## Lemonsky

I have a Switch now.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve gone to sleep around 11-12 every night this week, and woken up at 8 a.m.  I’m getting better sleep thanks to a friend and the dark circles are fading away from my eyes.

And I start another summer class in two days in addition to my internship work, which I’m excited about!

My techniques are flowing well in Aikido/martial arts lately.  I’m not thinking as much when I execute, and the result is that everything is flowing better.

Lastly, it’s Saturday which means it’s the weekend!

I’m just really enjoying life lately.


----------



## Dim

Customer gave me a $10 tip at work just for helping her with water.


----------



## Bcat

there are brownies in the oven :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally gonna get to sleep on my own bed tonight, I love my grandma's house but her couch is too small for me lol (plus my kitters were missing me while I was gone)

Also while I'm at Summer Music Camp I've been approved to have my own single room, I was afraid I would have to share with another camp counselor so that's awesome.


----------



## LadyDestani

I spent a quiet day at home doing whatever I felt like doing. No pressure and nothing I had to accomplish today.


----------



## Dim

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm finally gonna get to sleep on my own bed tonight, I love my grandma's house but her couch is too small for me lol


I know that feeling, I had to sleep on a freaking air mattress on the floor when I was at mine a year ago. To make things more uncomfortable for me her house also had roaches. >~>


----------



## Shayden

i get to finally spend a day at home doing nothing, after being so busy for nearly a week straight! it'll be nice to just sit back


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my dog is feeling better today.  He wasn't acting like himself yesterday and didn't eat anything all day.  I suspected it was the new flea collar we were trying out since he'd only had it on for a week.  I took the collar off last night and today he was more energetic and ate both of his meals.  He's still not quite 100%, but I'm so happy that he's improving.  I was worried about him.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that I finally was able to get out of the house and spend some time with my family.  And to know that people actually do care about me.


----------



## Alienfish

on vacayy week. better get some slep aha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I called into work today because my back was hurting and I barely slept and I ended up having a really good day. I'm so glad I didn't go to work today. And my back is feeling better now, so hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Bcat

Confirmed my genaology today and found out there’s some pretty freaking cool and important people in my family tree


----------



## jiny

i got 3 stranger things related shirts, a stranger things decal  i got a backpack for this coming school yr, and i got a coffee from starbucks


----------



## watercolorwish

i started writing a new short story and while i should be working on making comics and writing screenplays instead of writing short stories, i just wanted to do a rough draft of this idea before school starts so im at least a little up to speed


----------



## Melodie

My Pearl and Marina amiibos came today. I was looking for them everywhere for quite a while now, ended 
up order them from a shop in France, since any other shop I looked up didn't had them anymore. Really 
happy about this.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally and eventually got my shirts, although had to pick them up at some mail terminal quite sometime away from me 'cause they sorted it wrongly  And bought a pride flag, and a pride fold-able fan in town


----------



## Dim

Went with my parents to get my new phone. Then we went out to eat which was nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got the Amiibo cards I ordered in the mail today!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

A buddy gave me a bootleg of a movie that isn't available in this country. The Magic Pudding. John Cleese voices the main character who goes around telling people to eat his face, then it grows back or some crap. Interesting.


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve started to play acnl again~ I just made my new town which is gonna be Harry Potter themed.

Mayor Hermione of town Hogwarts


----------



## honeyaura

Surprise cleaned your kitchen and waiting for you to come home from work. Just nice being able to say that.


----------



## carackobama

I went to an exhibition about manga at the British Museum which I've been excited about for ages and it was such a lovely day! <3


----------



## Bcat

I'm actually proud of something I made. :3


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and my two co-workers who have been off will finally be back next week, so I'm looking forward to enjoying the weekend and having a little less stress next week. I also got my refund for a movie that I've had to return 3 times now to different sellers because it's been damaged each time I received it.


----------



## Sophie23

I got the qr code machine for my mayor and alts~


----------



## Chris

It's BBQ day.


----------



## mnm

I went to my first horse show today and I got three 2nds, three 3rds and one 5th!  I'm super happy to have done that well for my first show with only a few weeks of training.


----------



## Lemonsky

It's been a pleasant weekend so far! It feels good to be able to sleep more for a bit, after having to wake up before 6am for work.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and enjoyed spending the day at home, watching TV, playing Animal Crossing and hanging out with my dog.


----------



## Becca617

I feel a little distracted from my mental health for once and I'm enjoying the present.


----------



## moonbyu

i think i have glowed up a bit! i am usually super introverted, moody, awkward but over these few weeks, i've noticed a major change in that. i'm more confident, outgoing and i'm hardly in a bad mood! i hope for it to stay like that!


----------



## Chris

I've wine.


----------



## Mayor Jack

I just caught the tarantula in ACNL after weeks and weeks of looking. Now I am only two bugs away from completing my bug encyclopedia!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got Anicotti to plot in the correct spot.  I'm so excited to have her back since she was my best friend in the original GameCube version.


----------



## will.

i have been wanting to go on this mission trip that my church has during the summer all year, and i really wasn't sure how was gonna work out because its expensive and my parents have already paid for 2 camps this summer. so i've been pestering them about it and i finally got them to let me go! i have to sell 33 t-shirts in 3 days but honestly i think i can do it! yay!


----------



## Midoriya

I got back from my internship trip today.  It was a ton of work, but even more fun.  I'm just happy to be home again.


----------



## Dim

Finally get time off from work. I’m so burned-out.


----------



## matt

Nothing I'm never happy


----------



## mogyay

i got taxed too much and now i'm getting money back yay (i mean i guess it's rightfully mine but it feels like free money and that's the main thing)


----------



## will.

so i started selling t shirts for the mission trip today and i sold 14 !! super exciting because i only have 19 left to sell, but the bad news is that i only have a day and a half to sell them. so hopefully i can work hard enough tomorrow and get them all sold because i really wanna go on this trip! overall, im just really happy i have the opportunity to fundraise in the first place lol.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467

I'm happy about today is *NOT MONDAY*


----------



## Princess Mipha

I finally had enough money left over to buy The Breath of the Wild!! 
I'm a huuuge Zelda fan and having never money to buy it was painful.
Even bought the expansion pack now.


----------



## Lemonsky

Highbush blueberries were back in stock in the store so I could buy them.  I even bought a bigger box than last time.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great breakfast, it’s sunny outside, and I can devote today to working on my classwork and playing video games like Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pokemon Ultra Sun, and Pokemon Conquest.  Really having a good day.


----------



## MapleSilver

My cat finally seems to be back to normal. She wasn't feeling well lately, so it's great to see her better now. 

I think the lack of activity has driven her a bit crazy because now she's running around everywhere. She's a fairly active cat so sitting around all day probably wasn't good for her.


----------



## Bcat

made an amazing, completely from scratch, banana pudding for my dad's birthday


----------



## Alienfish

Seeing one of my cousins tomorrow. And I can hopefully get my hair fixed, I look like some Russian old lady now lmfao(I am part Russian on my dad's side but still doesn't make me look good lol)


----------



## maple22

I got my Accutane pills today... only about a week after I was supposed to, due to incompetence on the behalf of someone working at the dermatology office.
Also, IPLEDGE is a spawn of Satan. Otherwise, my day has been alright.


----------



## Tessie

maple22 said:


> I got my Accutane pills today... only about a week after I was supposed to, due to incompetence on the behalf of someone working at the dermatology office.
> Also, IPLEDGE is a spawn of Satan. Otherwise, my day has been alright.



wouldnt rly call necessary strict rules to prevent deformed & dead fetuses as the spawn of satan lol but yea i can see its a hassle


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So last night I spent about an hour superglueing my old 3DSXL back together, and huzzah, it's no falling apart anymore. Granted, it still has a lot of cracks and many layers of superglue, plus I seem to have accidentally glued the right bumper so it's really hard to push down, but I'm not even complaining. 

Now I can continue shiny hunting! I'm thinking about chaining for a shiny Shinx on Pearl


----------



## gobby

I guess i'm having a good hair day


----------



## Lemonsky

I'm glad that it's the weekend, I have snacks and drawing is going quite well.




xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm thinking about chaining for a shiny Shinx on Pearl


That'd be a great choice since the Shinx line is awesome!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got the internet working again! We had a brief but violent storm yesterday and lightning caused a power surge. Despite having surge protectors, it fried our modem, router, and my laptop. Got a replacement modem/router combo from our provider last night, but it didn't want to connect for some reason. After messing with it for over an hour tonight, I finally got it working and was able to link up all our devices. I needed this win. It's been a terrible week!

Now just keeping my fingers crossed that the repair shop can salvage my laptop or at least the stuff on the hard drive.


----------



## Dim

My mother's numbers are getting better (her liver is improving) and she's driving again! She hasn't driven in years so it was nice to take a ride with her to the book store today.


----------



## Romaki

I've had a very lazy day of doing nothing and playing Breath of the Wild. Monday's gonna be a rough day so I try to make the most (or rather the literally least) out of my weekend. I guess I'm grateful that I get the chance to do this, but the tough days will be what's best for me and I'm happy that I have the opportunity to change my life for the better.


----------



## Eevees

I collect certain toy of type and I've might found a trade for one mine for theirs! One I really want so hopefully it works out


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to see my niece and nephews today! They live out of state so I only get to see them a couple of times a year.


----------



## jiny

im finally getting an iphone again tomorrow!


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday, Saturday, I got to sleep in and felt better after all the work I did the previous day, had a relaxing day, got to go to the pool, played Pokemon Conquest, and now at night I’m enjoying watching a mix of Toonami on TV and Attack on Titan on VRV while playing more Pokemon Conquest and chatting with friends on Discord.  I’m glad I get a break on weekends still.  I really needed it LOL


----------



## Alienfish

Got to sleep somewhat properly and my tum is feeling better. Also really enjoying my new hedgehog hair haha. Maybe I should dye it blue lmao


----------



## Maiana

loona is going to slay kcon & i'm so excited to see all the videos and pictures of them~


----------



## Sophie23

I have a new favourite song 

It’s called Good as hell and it’s by Lizzo


----------



## Bizhiins

I?m happy that I?m actually getting off my butt and going to therapy today
I?ve been depressed for about six months and it?s been really hard to get myself to do anything! I hope it helps


----------



## LadyDestani

I got good news about my laptop today. It's working and just needs a new display because the backlight is dead. It'll cost a couple hundred dollars and will take a week for the part to arrive, but I'm so relieved that I didn't lose everything.


----------



## Haydenv019

Just happy that I made this today, I'm not expecting as much attention because pftt, I mean, *who cares about splatoon fanart am I right?*


----------



## Dude..

got some sleep


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I haven’t got work today


----------



## Princess Mipha

I just recived my exchange present.. it's.. WOW!! :O 
(Click on the picture if you want to see the whole post!)


----------



## Lemonsky

The plush Eevee I ordered did come today, it was such a quick delivery.  And the plush itself is really sweet too - right when I opened the box I was greeted by a soft, smiling face.

A photo in the spoiler!



Spoiler


----------



## Sophie23

Lemonsky said:


> The plush Eevee I ordered did come today, it was such a quick delivery.  And the plush itself is really sweet too - right when I opened the box I was greeted by a soft, smiling face.
> 
> A photo in the spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aww so cute!


----------



## Buttonsy

I got a lot done! Went on a walk, cleaned my room, did the dishes, took my dog for a walk, did some laundry, etc. I feel accomplished.


----------



## mogyay

it sunny and i'm drinking beer : )


----------



## unravel

No, but hoping for a good response and get a job soon


----------



## Bcat

Surprise new Taylor Swift song!!!


----------



## honeyaura

Finally getting over the foggy headache feeling I've had all day. Even after a nap, I felt terrible, but after getting some work done and cheering up with some music I'm starting to feel like myself again.

Also glad my room is feeling more like my room again, probably why I can focus a bit more.


----------



## Lemonsky

Another plush I had ordered arrived.  This time it was the Kickstarter project plush that was ordered before last Christmas: Twig the moglin from AQW (and the other Artix Entertainment games).

A photo of the new friend is located in the spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to the Harry Potter Studio in London soon


----------



## mogyay

i went to a nice country house and got to see pretty gardens and had a nice hot chocolate, im happy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eevee23 said:


> I’m going to the Harry Potter Studio in London soon



oh nice, ive been before years ago, it was rly fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

altho butter beer is actually gross which was sad


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I completed my Pok?dex in Pok?mon Let’s Go.


----------



## Midoriya

Just earlier I was able to get someone from one of the bots in our Discord server I have been looking for for three months.

I finally got good sleep last night.  Slept for around 12 hours.

But what I’m most happy about is tomorrow I’m going to head to the local video game store and finally buy myself a Nintendo Switch and Super Smash Brothers Ultimate!  I finally have enough money and stuff to sell to justify getting one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^Nice!! Welcome to the Switch club 

Today I realized that Detective Pikachu had finally been released on digital, so I can watch it! It's getting late here so I'll probably watch it tomorrow, but I'm really excited to see it!


----------



## Pondo

Not really, no.
I got a bowl of spaghetti and we didn't use regular spaghetti noodles and i accidentally dropped one (of the noodles, which was covered in tomato sauce) on this grandma-ish chair i've been sitting in whilst using my laptop and i spent 20 minutes trying to scrub out the stain and i ended up with a slightly-red mark on the armrest and it's been stressing me out all day.
Plus, I forgot to water my flowers in acnl yesterday so _all_ my hybrids were wilted and i had to hurry and water them all before my 3ds' battery died or i got a huge tan in acnl, because i'm the whitest girl i know.

Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Midoriya

I bought a Nintendo Switch and Super Smash Brothers Ultimate today!  Between everything I traded in and the Wii U of mine I sold, I ended up only paying around $12 out of pocket.


----------



## LadyDestani

Only 1 more day of work and then I have a week's vacation!


----------



## Bcat

I love it when I get to play with and watch my little cousins. They think I'm cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I evolved my shiny Staravia into a Staraptor on Pearl, and im not gonna lie I actually really like shiny Staraptor's colors. I hope they release it on Pokemon GO soon


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to the Harry Potter Studio Monday!!


----------



## sej

just about to play vr! super excited
bbq for dinner tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my laptop back from the shop today and it's working perfectly.  I didn't lose anything.  What a relief!


----------



## Alienfish

Apparently my hair be growing like weed now that I buzzed most of it off which I appreciate. Might be because I started to take vegan supplement vitamin capsules for it and I'm trying to eat healthier/vegetarian/vegan etc. 

And also seeing some frens/colleagues later so ayy 

And i saw an old lady at the bus stop yesterday that had a cap with HYPE on it. Cute xD


----------



## Nicole.

I am happy about my 20 chicken nugget box at Mcdonalds that I am planning on buying later


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## MasterM64

I just ordered an engagement ring for the love of my life that I have been in an absolutely amazing relationship with with for over 3.5 years now!   <3 I am truly excited (can't sleep because of it lol) and I look forward to asking her parents in the very near future for her hand!  Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Midoriya

MasterM64 said:


> I just ordered an engagement ring for the love of my life that I have been in an absolutely amazing relationship with with for over 3.5 years now!   <3 I am truly excited (can't sleep because of it lol) and I look forward to asking her parents in the very near future for her hand!  Wish me luck everyone!




That’s awesome, Jared!  Go for it.  


I guess I’m just happy right now because I don’t have a lot of work to do lately, haha.  Almost finished with what I set out to accomplish this summer.


----------



## LadyDestani

MasterM64 said:


> I just ordered an engagement ring for the love of my life that I have been in an absolutely amazing relationship with with for over 3.5 years now!   <3 I am truly excited (can't sleep because of it lol) and I look forward to asking her parents in the very near future for her hand!  Wish me luck everyone!



That's great! I'm so happy for you. I wish you the best of luck!

I'm happy that I'm getting ready to go back to bed right now. Vacations are the best.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I found some great songs today that I can listen to now. Got bored of my old playlist after listening to it for over 2 months straight


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Last night was the first time I've slept well in quite a while. I was able to wake up around 7am without an alarm, and without feeling overly tired. Hopefully I'll have the energy to get some stuff done today! I'm a bit behind because the last week has been crappy but I'm feeling a lot better today


----------



## Lemonsky

Today was pay day.


----------



## Kurb

i'm happy about the acnl sunday fireworks in august. they make me feel warm and happy.


----------



## gobby

I didn't know they had the newest season of it's always sunny on hulu :,,,^D 
(also had a dentist appt today and no cavities, woot)


----------



## Kurb

today is the day something arrives i've been waiting on for months (read: pain and suffering)


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been enjoying laying around, playing Animal Crossing during my vacation. I feel like I've accomplished so much in my towns.


----------



## Kurb

Also, i've JUST started pathing.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriends holidays will start today, so that's great!


----------



## Alienfish

My buzz cut has grown really fast which I like  Keep growing like weed, keep growing.

Also happy my rooms at work looks a lil better, got help shelving from a colleague when everyone else knowing the rooms was busy


----------



## Sophie23

I got all the items I needed for acnl  

Now I’m working on my mayor’s house. Oh and I changed my username on here~


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a spectacular day.  I got to play some Smash Ultimate with a good friend of mine, took my exam for my summer class early, and then got to go to a sports game with my friend that we ended up winning.  Then we got to watch fireworks afterwards as well.  I didn’t get to watch fireworks on July 4th because I was by myself watching the house.

I really needed this after the rough past couple months I’ve had.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My Dad gave a present to my cats!

I wanted to get new foodbowls + a waterbowl for them, as I currently have three different sized ones
and it really annoys me. So he bought my cats some and they are adorable q_q

Sadly one didn't make the shipping from Germany to France, so it broke..
I will try to fix it, but if I can't I will have to find it somehow in France, I guess!

My big boy Ekko is keep checking the new bowls if there is food inside. xD


----------



## watercolorwish

me and my mom finished moving into the house we’re renting closer to school since dorming at school didnt work out well last year. its going to be a pain unpacking only for my last year of high school only to pack again for college but ive gotten used to it and its helped me sell a lot of stuff i dont need anymore! also did some drawings of villagers!


----------



## LadyDestani

I played a lot of Animal Crossing today and this past week.  Plus, I ordered 3 new RV cards for furniture for my new town.


----------



## rianne

It was my grandma's birthday today so we went out for a family lunch. c:


----------



## heyimsobored

A bunch a people sent a few nice messages to me today on Tumblr. Felt pretty good to know I'm well liked


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I think I did fairly well at my job today. May have not been perfect, but at least I received a three dollar tip haha c:



rianne said:


> It was my grandma's birthday today so we went out for a family lunch. c:



Aw, Happy Birthday to your grandma! <3


----------



## Midoriya

Well, let’s see.  I woke up early this morning and finished my internship finally.  I got to go to martial arts practice again today.  My favorite sports team also won again as well.  And I’ve also been able to talk to my favorite person in the world again more recently.  I would say I’ve had a pretty good day ^o^


----------



## LadyDestani

I had to go back to work today after a week long vacation and for the first time this year I didn't regret taking a vacation. I didn't come back to a complete mess. I was able to catch up on almost all of my emails today and there were no major problems to deal with.


----------



## rianne

I got a call back for a job interview. My dream job. I’m so ecstatic.


----------



## Chris

Finished my holiday shopping today! Not long to go now.


----------



## sandrabug

I didn't wake up with a migraine today. Yesterday was so bad, I could barely function.


----------



## Soigne

i had a fulfilling day at work and a good coffee while there.


----------



## Alienfish

Got accepted into literature studies this fall  Which is good since then I can keep my job aha


----------



## Sylvia

my uni offer is close to being confirmed but honestly my impatience is getting the worst of me ^_^


----------



## buniichu

Finally donw with my summer school stuff, and I did passed into my junior year, and also finally talking to my favorite person ever! <3


----------



## sandrabug

My town is finally coming together  I don't time travel so you can imagine how much time it takes to get stuff done BUT I like it that way


----------



## Sophie23

I got Pokemon pearl ds game


----------



## dedenne

its 1 more day until into the spider verse is on sky


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

She looked doing fine this morning. ...<3


----------



## Becca617

slowly trying to recover, kind of working


----------



## Midoriya

I did it!!!!  I just took my final exam for my last summer class and passed it, doing better than on all of the first exams!  I managed to pass both my summer classes and internship!  Now I’m getting close to graduating university.


----------



## Dim

Slipknot's new album came out today awwwww yeah!


----------



## Bcat

senpai noticed me akjsbhkadjsnsak


----------



## LadyDestani

My Claude RV card came in the mail today.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Today I'm happy about my progress on my gaming backlog and wishlist. I've made some really good progress.


----------



## Saylor

I was kind of dreading going to work earlier but I wound up having a good day because of one of the girls there. She's really sweet. Also the tea I ordered came today yay!


----------



## Marte

Dyed my hair back to dark brown, and god I love it! I feel more me with dark hair.


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> Dyed my hair back to dark brown, and god I love it! I feel more me with dark hair.



Nice! 

Might dye my buzz when it's less babyhair on the sides :3

Idk, it's weekend ig lol and I thiiiink my B button works a bit better *thinking*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went to the annual VW car show today, and I'm so glad I did. Sometimes I feel hopeless, wondering what there is to really live for (besides my family ofc), but when I'm surrounded by people who have the same passion that I have, in this case a passion for vintage VWs, I feel like all this hard work I'm doing right now will be made worth while someday. 

The highlight of my day was when a former president of the VW club let me sit in the driver seat of his bus without even asking me if I wanted to. I was so happy about that. He was showing me what all the different buttons and switches do, plus chatting with me about general stuff. He also wished me luck in all of my endeavors. I've loved these vans since I was about 12 years old and every day I'm getting closer and closer to my dream of owning my very own!! ♡


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Unexpectedly welcomed a new morning in my main town.
The town clock had been confined in some day in October 2014 for past 5 years for some reasons. Mostly to keep Filly's van in there.
This morning, I was sooooooo sleepy, due to lack of time to sleep and all day everyday crazy heat past weeks. I must've been Pretty distracted 'cause I was lying on my bed when I was loading this town.
At first I felt weird, 'cause Katie gave me a letter saying thanks for taking care of her or whatnot, though I have loaded this town tons of times and haven't gotten the letter from her even for once. After awhile, I realized, like,
"_!?!??!! ... Wait a min...!!?_"
And yes right. Looks like I loaded the town without ttiing back a day. As a result, I lost Filly's van in this town, but! it feels so nice unexpectedly, that I can live live days in this town again. It feels great.


----------



## Bcat

met a sweet old man today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in this morning and had a pretty good day at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Marte

I'm just super grateful for my family and friends and how accepting they are of me, when I still see hate from others. And of course my sweet girlfriend who's the best thing that has ever happened to me. ♥


----------



## Dim

Finally off and away from the hell hole... for now at least X.X


----------



## LadyDestani

My project implementation went pretty well this weekend.  There were no major issues and it wasn't extremely stressful.


----------



## Becca617

i finished a complicated bracelet for myself today, now i'm going to start making my mom one! i know she'll love it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My mom talked to a friend of hers earlier today, and I think we're gonna go to her house tomorrow to swim! And I'm gonna drive too so that's hypeee 

I'm also happy about school starting up again soon, I'm taking a German language class that I'm really excited to start!


----------



## Hanif1807

Just finished a final exam and going to have one month holiday!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got my eyelashes done today and I'm feeling fab


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

She looked relaxing today. And, she took the trouble for getting up to come a little more closer to me<3 though she was already cozy and lying.


----------



## Chris

I ordered a quarter pounder with cheese at McDonalds and they accidentally gave me a double instead.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> I ordered a quarter pounder with cheese at McDonalds and they accidentally gave me a double instead.



Nice. I got two small french fries @ Burger King once. can't complain. 

Uhh, I guess starting to finish all my paperbacks books I have so I can be fresh for my new class in September. Soon done with The Master and Margarita!   Also i have the sanfran series by armistead maupin but i miss book 5 so i don't really wanna read it til I find it.


----------



## Sophie23

I finished decorating Inside Hagrid’s hut on acnl today~ next I’m working on Harry’s house


----------



## Goth

My mom just got out of jail!! I can't say the full reason why due to confidentiality but part of it was because of her sever addictions and things of that nature but also more mature things I can't say, but anyways I can't wait to see her, hopefully she's still the same...


----------



## Alienfish

Eventually got my library card.. gonna need it for the semester lol... 

Also bought a cool vintage denim jacket


----------



## MasterM64

Even though this was official a couple days ago, I am officially engaged to my college sweetheart after almost 4 years in an absolutely amazing relationship with her and I couldn't be any happier!  I was able to completely surprise her after careful planning and she actually was speechless for a moment because she was so excited (she is like never speechless)! xD


----------



## Bcat

it does me petty heart so good to know that verizon sold tumblr at a 99% loss. get rekt hell site


----------



## Soigne

i went to a khalid concert yesterday and i couldn't be happier


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my Julia and Sandy RV cards in the mail today.  Plus, we got cupcakes at work.


----------



## watercolorwish

i just barely discovered all the snippets and clips of bee and puppycat lazy in space natasha posts on her instagram stories and i couldn’t be more hype for it to come out. its definitely the second most hype thing for me right now


----------



## Candyland791

MasterM64 said:


> Even though this was official a couple days ago, I am officially engaged to my college sweetheart after almost 4 years in an absolutely amazing relationship with her and I couldn't be any happier!  I was able to completely surprise her after careful planning and she actually was speechless for a moment because she was so excited (she is like never speechless)! xD



Congratulations, my dear friend! I'm so glad to hear that you did it! 

What makes me happy right now is that I can do whatever I want for the next 2 days because I'm finally home alone and I can't wait to blast my favourite music while cooking the food I want to eat and play as much ACNL as I want


----------



## Shellzilla_515

YES! After working so hard in the last couple of weeks, I finally get a two-week break! Now I can just relax and take in what life has to offer before heading back.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy it's Friday and I get to relax this weekend. Plus I feel like I'm getting more caught up on my work.


----------



## Bcat

I had a good research day at the library


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was able to get in touch with one of my suitemates today, and she informed me of the dorm situation/layout. Ice been stressing for the last couple weeks that I would be wedged between two other rooms (because that's how the suite was set up in a dorm I stayed in my freshman year), but that won't be the case. Plus I got to bring up any potential issues I might have, like sound/light sensitivity and that I don't like when people drink alcohol near me. Hopefully they're willing to respect my views and needs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also technically this did happen today but it was like 1:40am here, I finally got a popsicle to go along with my ice cream swirl and I'm very happy about that


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

She said, "this works to Parvo virus too".
She said, works to PARVO too!!
Felt filled inside. Relieved. SO happy.


----------



## Alienfish

Went to this festival/hippie market thing in town and emptied my wallet a bit but soo worth it


----------



## dumplen

I'm trying to find things.

Went super detailed cleaning the buns' cages and they look super cute and comfortable


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

No dead hot afternoon anymore.
I love you, this new huge AC~ muwah!


----------



## Dim

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> No dead hot afternoon anymore.
> I love you, this new huge AC~ muwah!


Wish I could turn mine on but... my brother's a prick >.>


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a nice day at home.  Slept in, walked the dog, watched some more Outlander, played Animal Crossing.  It's been a good day.


----------



## Bcat

Woke up early. And Ate a good dinner with tons of carbs. Life is good.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I took my very first plane and I am afraidnof hights and planes in general..
obviously I was freaking out then. The Stewardesses were super friendly and 
calmed me down almost the whole flight, even gave me a free hot chocolate!
At the end I was allowed to see the cockpit, which they said is usually only for
the kids possible, but even then very rare! 

So I went and my boyfriend was allowed to come with me and the pilote was super
friendly and even told me to sit on his seat, my bf next to me and he took a picture
of us. That was soo cool! Don't like flying still tho :b



Spoiler: Here is the picture, I'm obviously the shy looking one xD












- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Went to this festival/hippie market thing in town and emptied my wallet a bit but soo worth it



Haha, I did something similar! Went to Disneyland and my wallet got way lighter whennI left the park


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> I took my very first plane and I am afraidnof hights and planes in general..
> obviously I was freaking out then. The Stewardesses were super friendly and
> calmed me down almost the whole flight, even gave me a free hot chocolate!
> At the end I was allowed to see the cockpit, which they said is usually only for
> the kids possible, but even then very rare!
> 
> So I went and my boyfriend was allowed to come with me and the pilote was super
> friendly and even told me to sit on his seat, my bf next to me and he took a picture
> of us. That was soo cool! Don't like flying still tho :b
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is the picture, I'm obviously the shy looking one xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I did something similar! Went to Disneyland and my wallet got way lighter whennI left the park



Ahh so awesome they took such good care of you 

And ye sometime u gotta empty it


----------



## Aquasplash

I've awakened my inner Kawaii, saying goodbye to my old self and starting anew.


----------



## Dim

I didn't have to clean other people's poop today yayyy


----------



## Cwynne

Even though I got out of bed way later than I initially wanted to I don't feel like a total depressive failure so that's good  r i g h t


----------



## HistoryH22

I finished up a good book. That, and I finally oh finally got a job interview lined up. Perhaps things are starting to look up.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've been getting a few drawings done on my computer. It feels so good accomplishing things, even when they're small.


----------



## ethre

i spent some time with my family today in our backyard! we hardly ever have time to just sit outside and relax, so it was a nice change!


----------



## Alienfish

Found a cool tie-dye skirt at this pop-up store.. also didn't have to do all 281 reservations alone... bruh. not kidding probably over 300 in total...!


----------



## Sophie23

My Harry Potter jumper came today


----------



## Hat'

Old School TBT week is today! I'm excited for it!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got to participate in raid hour on Pokemon GO today! With the rest of the group I was able to take down six Rayquaza raids, and I caught five of them! None of them were shiny, but I have until like Sept 2nd to get a shiny Rayquaza so I'm not rushing myself.

Also I'm currently listening to the New World Symphony. I've been obsessed with this piece ever since I first heard it earlier this year. It always makes me feel happy


----------



## Dim

Finally got to sleep in and sit on my ass and play some smaaash. Also got a haircut


----------



## Sophie23

My town is nearly finished


----------



## Cwynne

it's my partner and I's anniversary


----------



## Dim

It's nice to have the house somewhat empty but it feels good to have my siblings back again. Also, another day to relax!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got to at least go somewhere today while enjoying the sunny weather outside! It'll only be a matter of time before I get busy again, so I'll make it last!


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm excited about participating in some of the Old School Animal Crossing week events this weekend!


----------



## Becca617

may have splurged on some retail therapy  it was something i wanted for awhile tho


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm happy about tomorrow!

Tomorrow will be my boyfriend and I's 8 month anniversary. We've dated on and off (took a break once), so our actual anniversary would be March 8th of 2018... However, we took a break in like... August, and got back together on Christmas Eve haha. I don't know which one to consider our actual actual anniversary, though... Well, at least we've been together for a super long time!​


----------



## jacex

I finished preparing a gift for my friend. Dk if it's because I'm bad at this stuff and want to get it over with, or I'm just happy her gift will be great, probably both lol, but ey it's done


----------



## dumplen

Drove a manual car all by myself today !!


----------



## Alienfish

my course literature came today, great day at work, and made some decisions lately I feel content with


----------



## Chris

I was treated to a curry and red wine.


----------



## LadyDestani

I made my very first pro design in ACNL and it didn't come out looking terrible! I made it for the Old School Animal Crossing Homage event and designed a cute room to go with it. I'm really happy with how everything turned out and will be sharing the picture tomorrow.


----------



## rianne

My partner has the day off on my birthday.


----------



## Dim

It's finally cooled down and the humidity is low now. It's a nice day out!


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather is not too bad today, a bit overcast, but at least it's not raining and the temperature was perfect when I walked my dog earlier.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got to see my grandpa today for the first time in... well, a few years! I missed him a lot, he's funny to be around. He's in a bit of a sticky situation right now, since he's lost a lot of weight and he's having memory problems, but hopefully by next year he'll be better and I can drive down to visit him


----------



## mellachime

I'm happy about how today went! It was a simple day but, chill and I bought some stuff I'm excited for!


----------



## V I Z I O N

I am happy for not having to work! .....and then getting to play ACNL all day hehe :3


----------



## rhinoo

Just ripped off some guy on fb marketplace and got a gameboy for a tener


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I found out that the book I currently need for my History of Modern China class was actually available at the library, so I ran over there and picked it up so I can start reading it tonight. I also found out that the other books I need are available as well, so that takes a big financial stress off my back. Thank goodness for libraries!! <3


----------



## YunaMoon

My dog is getting less aggressive and is going into training this week


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I pulled my favorite Reiji Kotobuki card in the rhythm game he's from : D

It's the 'My Only Prince' card, and he looks so beautiful in it ;w;​


----------



## Bcat

ramped up my intermittent fasting and went 21 hours without food today


----------



## visibleghost

i'm going to get paid for working all day so like,. yay


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got all my things set up the way I want it and now if I can just stop messing with everything, I be even more happy. Also, after long consideration, I decided to keep my bangs and not grow them out. I really look good in them more and finally deciding to keep them actually makes me more happy. Plus, only about a year or so left to grow the rest of my hair out long and it will be back to where it was years ago before I cut it short. I just love long hair and my bangs too much and can't wait to get them all back. ^-^


----------



## Lynnea

I get to see my doggie tomorrow. ;u;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I get paid today! ^O^​


----------



## dumplen

Today is my wedding anniversary c:


----------



## YunaMoon

Getting a new water heater cause our current one SUCKS


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Doing a gameplay demonstration of Dungeons & Dragons tonight.  I can't wait to roll out the new character I made :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

dumplen said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary c:



Happy Anniversary!

I might be getting AC:HHD soon at FiveBelow. If the store even has it in stock still xD​


----------



## Sophie23

I got Pokemon platinum today!


----------



## Alienfish

Ordered a dress I've been wanting since I had a bit more money than I thought, yay pay day two days ago 

Also been nice as **** weather so been real neat being outside.


----------



## dumplen

I was gifted a collectible for my anniversary!! 
I have a cute flower now.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I completed this really long training programme at my work and now I'm completely signed off to do my full job!


----------



## LadyDestani

A very nice lady at Burger King let me cut in front of her in line because she had a large, complicated order. I didn't ask. She just offered. A small gesture, but it made me feel good.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I got super lucky and got *this cute boi *in League of Legends *-*
Their system of getting them is so bad, as you have to be super lucky to get the one you want..
I got him first try <3


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> I got super lucky and got *this cute boi *in League of Legends *-*
> Their system of getting them is so bad, as you have to be super lucky to get the one you want..
> I got him first try <3



okay that stuff changed in 5 years 

anyway got my dress today and it's weekend


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy that it's Friday and that another week has almost passed, which gets us all closer to the release date to Animal Crossing: New Horizons. ^^ And Pokemon Sword and Shield for me.


----------



## Circus

I'm happy that my cat is sitting on the couch near me with her eyes scrunched shut. I love her, even though she's ignoring me. The fact that she chooses to sit on the couch I sit on, even if she's like 3 feet away from me makes me feel so special.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Not so much happy but loopy.  I only got 4 hours of sleep last night, so fun times.


----------



## maple22

I did pretty good on my drive today. I just need to work on alternating between the brake and gas pedal, as well as on signalling more easily. I went on the freeway for the first time, which was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I have a long weekend to look forward to. No plans, just relaxing and having fun.


----------



## MelloDimensions

I'm happy that I have no plans, and that I'm able to relax.


----------



## Stella-Io

I thought I was going to feel dead inside after working a 12 hour shift today, my first 12 hour shift. Also dealing with annoying customers who KEEP asking for bread we C L E A R L Y do not have (in prep of the storm y'alls, its really hectic rn).

But I was just tired, I made it throu 12 DAMN hours. When I got home today my dog was sooo happy to see me, the last time she saw me was yesterday night. She jumped to lick my hand, the only part of bare skin she could reach to give me a kiss since I was standing up (she really likes to lick). She also tried to jump in my lap to say hello to me and honestly it's so frickin sweet, she was more excited then normal to see me after work today. Made work a little more bearable.

I still have to work tomorrow which _was_ my day off, and Sunday opening (hate it) but atleast it's not another 12 hours.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Seems like the medicine is working good so far on my cat, she's getting better! ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

Nice weather, managed to go thru a text for class,ordered a skirt I got extra discount on from the store owner (bruh can i meet u irl and give u a hug man) so ya feelin good


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I was happy I got a present for looking after a friends dog whilst they were away on holiday for 2 weeks  

- - - Post Merge - - -

And today I’m happy that I’m gonna see my Nan and grandad


----------



## Alienfish

Went thru the rest of the texts in advance, gonna go thru them at some other point before as well to take note but just so i have an idea.

Also  I can wear like headbands and stuff without lookin like an idiot ahah


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I woke up at 8am without having to worry about going to any classes! Also I've been wanting to go to the antique store all week and I finally have some free time today so I can do that 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yesterday I got all my work done at the library, so when I go in today I'm just gonna straighten book shelves and make sure no books are out of order. Super happy that I'm not limited to 6 hours a week anymore


----------



## rianne

Vented to my partner about a bunch of stuff then ended with "I don't know, what I'm bothered by is so stupid."

And he goes "it's not stupid if it bothers you. It matters."

/happy cries.

I really needed to hear that.


----------



## Bcat

^he's a keeper.

I got to have a starbucks today


----------



## Dim

My mom made her awesome chocolate chip/oatmeal raisin cookies! She hasn't made them in ages :3


----------



## Stella-Io

2 things good came out of today.

One, instead of working opening tomorrow after working from 6am-6pm Friday then having to come back today at 9-6, my manager changed it to where tomorrow I work another mid instead of opening.



Spoiler: Mini rant abt opening



I literally hate this shift. Hate. So much. I can not tell you how much I hate it. I have such weird sleeping habits, not only that but I have minor sleeping issues. I'm not a straight up insomniac, I can go to sleep but I have trouble actually falling and staying asleep. It takes me on average about an hour to finally go to sleep but will take me longer if I'm stressed, such as OPENING the next day. As if that wasn't a problem enough, I have issues staying asleep thou out the night. I will wake up randomly in the night for no good reason, and more often if I have dreams, esp ones that scare me or I am stressed, ex, knowing I have to do opening. I'm restless, I toss and turn alot, sometimes it feels like all night. On top of ALL OF THAT, I can't sleep when its daylight out. I have a window next to me bed, and when it finally gets dark here is late 8, 9pm. I am incapable of going to sleep while it is still hardly daylight out there. So I have to be asleep by 9pm to wake up at 4am to go to work at 6am.

TL;DR  I have trouble going to sleep, staying asleep, can not sleep unless it is very dark out. Stress makes things worse. Knowing I work an opening makes things even worse.



The second thing was just recently. My sister came in to look at the nail polish I recently got since she wanted those colours, and she saw my art submission for the Old School Week on my desk. She said she likes it and would frame it like, omg, that feels so good to hear. I was in a rush to complete it, and I also won't be able to do anythin better in time for the end of the contest. I really like my idea, just not how I executed it haha. I dont anticipate placing or being nominated in the art contest, but the fact that she said she would frame it makes me do happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a good day at home and played a lot of Animal Crossing today.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to a very special event and a sports game that we won.  I really needed this after the crappy week I’ve had.


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my neighbors cat today


----------



## MelloDimensions

_In U2 fashion_

Its a Sunday lazy Sunday for me thank you


----------



## Dim

One of my coworkers told me I was the nicest person she ever met. I needed that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been able to read quite a bit of this book I need to read for my Modern China class. It's kept my interest thus far, so hopefully it gets better as I continue to read.

Also today I'm getting one more shot at a shiny Rayquaza in Pokemon GO. It's raining outside, but I honestly don't mind as long as it's not a downpour.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my Tortimer collectible today! Isn't he adorable?


----------



## Stella-Io

Finally, FIANLLY get a day off. I so need this but one day won'qt be enough I can tell.


----------



## V I Z I O N

Taking my little pupper on a walk :3


----------



## Stella-Io

V I Z I O N said:


> Taking my little pupper on a walk :3



Aw this is such a cute thing to be happy about♡


----------



## LottieandSoul

A waitress at the restaurant I was eating at called me pretty today.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I won a Red Turnip! It's part of my lineup again!  No amount of words can describe how happy I am. 

I am on cloud nine today. 
(n￣▽￣n*)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Talked to a friend of mine on the phone this morning.


----------



## cornimer

On the weekend I met and got a picture with my favourite musician


----------



## YunaMoon

Happy that my shops in acnl are starting to expand and open up


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to go to work today.


----------



## Stella-Io

Happy that these cough drops despite supposed to be helping for coughing, have made my throat much much less sore then it has been for the past like 4 days.


----------



## YunaMoon

Happy that my abusive dad is leaving soon


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy because I'm eating junk food and don't have to work for a few days hehehehe!​


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally ranked up in TFT (League of Legends), yay :3


----------



## honeyaura

The hurricane is passing, at a slow crawl, but still passing.


----------



## Alienfish

got my JJBA phone wallet, and a skirt I ordered as well, both came today and I needed it, work is gonna be stressy af during september.. october pls


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Today, so far, has generally been a lot better than yesterday. I actually got to sleep around 9:30pm and woke up at 6:40am, so I got a sufficient amount of sleep. Plus, my memory problems aren't nearly as bad today (although they're definitely still there).

Also it feels really nice to be (for the most part at least) on top of all my schoolwork


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> Today, so far, has generally been a lot better than yesterday. I actually got to sleep around 9:30pm and woke up at 6:40am, so I got a sufficient amount of sleep. Plus, my memory problems aren't nearly as bad today (although they're definitely still there).
> 
> Also it feels really nice to be (for the most part at least) on top of all my schoolwork



I agree so much.  Today has been a pretty great day so far, and I’m on top of my schoolwork as well.  *high five*


----------



## Hat'

I'm so happy because IKEA answered to my job application!!!
Maybe I won't be jobless anymore!!
And if they accept me that'll be super cool because IKEA seems like an amazing workplace.
They seem very careful about women, parity, and even LGBTQ+ folks (which I'm a part of!)
I'm really hoping this will lead me somewhere I want. I'm determined!


----------



## YunaMoon

The Nintendo Direct today actually having new horizons in it


----------



## happyhailey

YunaMoon said:


> The Nintendo Direct today actually having new horizons in it



i literally came on here just to say this c:


----------



## YunaMoon

happyhailey said:


> i literally came on here just to say this c:



-high five-


----------



## Dim

God it feels like I have to work tomorrow but I don't THANK GOD!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Holy moly, I just won a TFT without losing a single time, which is insanely
hard and rare to do and I was against people that have higher ranks than me..
wow, I'm proud of myself


----------



## YunaMoon

I slept good last night  and ITS THE FIRST GAME OF THE PACKERS SEASON WOOOOOOOOOOOO GO PACK GO


----------



## MelloDimensions

Yo we got a game tonight, and Banjo-Kazooie are out.  September is looking like it's gonna be great.


----------



## LottieandSoul

ok! I came here just to say this because im so happy I just can't stop smiling hehe. I'm going on a date with someone that I've liked for a long time soon! It's been a long time since I've dated anyone, but all the time I've spent with this person has finally paid off and I just couldn't be happier.


----------



## watercolorwish

My homework flow lately has been strangely good?? its wild bc i never turn homework in on time. other than that i watched the little bit of gameplay during the direct the other day and ACNH is looking soooo good im pretty excited. sad it was just stuff we've already seen but it still looked amazing


----------



## LadyDestani

Only one more day of work before the weekend.


----------



## MasterM64

I am off and get paid today!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I got motivation back to color my hair again. I'll try different this time.. ombre


----------



## Sylvia

just my lack of problems finally & also looking forward to a new chapter in life


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a stressful and hard week, but it feels like all the pain and stress has gone away.  I’m just happy to be learning about and doing what I love.


----------



## LottieandSoul

Got a 98 on my English essay and I'm getting ready to go on a date right now hehe!! I feel really young rn, just kinda carefree and purely happy.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy today because after a few weeks now on a new medication, I'm happy to say my anxiety and depression is finally gone and I'm feeling great! In fact I'm feeling so great, I decided to give it another go to grow my bangs out once more. I got a little more confidence to do it now and it makes me even more happy. It's going to be a long one, but I'm looking forward to it. ^_^

Also, the weather is finally cooling down, so it will make it easier for me to sleep now, so yes!


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished reading a good book today and the weather was perfect. It was in the low-mid 80's, sunny, with just a slight breeze blowing. I took a walk on my break and it felt good to be outdoors.


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my Nan and Grandad today


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm really happy today because I managed to get up early enough this morning to see the sunrise. It's very rare for me to get up so early, but it was nice to see it. They are so beautiful, along with sunsets.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I made a really delicious dinner and had my favourite vegan chocolate bar.


----------



## YunaMoon

Had the most perfect relaxing shower today


----------



## happyhailey

i took a leap and dyed my hair darker and still in shock lmao

but satisfied with it c:


----------



## Midoriya

YES.  Finally.  After dozens and dozens of tries, maybe even hundreds, I beat chapter 19 of Fire Emblem Three Houses Golden Deer path [Hard] [Classic] mode with underleveled units.  I was able to use a Warp+Decoy strategy to take out both of the commanders.  Seteth was the decoy on the lower end, so he valiantly gave his life in battle in order for me to win.  I’m just glad I was able to pull it off.  If you want to know how desperate I was to win this battle and not give up, just look up Attack on Titan Season 3 opening 2... lol.

Anyway, I’m finally nearing the end of my first playthrough (took me long enough).  

EDIT: The above just really made my day.  I’m also just happy because it’s the weekend and I still have plenty of time to study.  c:


----------



## CasualWheezer

I got a package in the mail today, I bought three antique flags since I have a collection of them. It was supposed to arrive on Monday, but I guess it was shipped so fast that the whole thing was pushed ahead to today and I'm really happy to get them earlier. When I opened the package, the seller actually threw in three extra flags as a token of appreciation, which was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## MelloDimensions

Someone gave my cat a free cat house


----------



## Sophie23

People really  like my acnl dream town


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because my family and I went out for lunch and went to Marie Calendars. The brunch options were pretty good and I got to try out some blueberry and razzleberry pie for the first time. It was actually very good for my first time trying a berry pie. The last pie I ate wasn't so good, but I'm glad these ones were.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a very productive Sunday and my favorite sports teams won.  Overall a really great day!


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team won today, but I'm kind of happy and feel bad because my team beat my husband's favorite team.


----------



## hzl

I came back home from holiday and got to see my cats <3


----------



## LottieandSoul

The cast list for Chicago is out and I'm Mary Sunshine! I can't wait to show off my _amazing_ opera skills to a whole theater filled with people haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband took the intiative to contact a friend about removing a problematic tree in our yard. The guy came to give us an estimate today and my husband took care of everything. I didn't have to do anything. Plus, the guy is going to give us a 'friends and family' discount, so it's going to be super cheap.


----------



## Alienfish

The dress I ordered is on its way, and I'm not feeling too tired so gonna go for a walk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I realized that I missed a worksheet in our German class so I was finally able to get it today. The quiz I took earlier was kinda hard because I didn't have these vocab terms but hopefully I still did okay.

Also idk if this is good but I learned how to say a vulgar word in German today lmao


----------



## MelloDimensions

Day off and no plans~


----------



## Bcat

I’ve already lost a couple pounds from fasting and my clothes are fitting looser


----------



## Stella-Io

This one happened yesterday, I just was too tired to post it, B U T I got a girls discord that I have a crush on I've been meaning to exchange numbers so I can text her and get to know her more before I -maybe- ask her out, but I'm awkward and have no idea how to casually slide that in a conversation. I sent a little hello message yesterday but she hasn't responded aaaaaaaahaha.

As for today, I have off of work for the next 3 days after working 6 straight, and I'm really getting over this sickness, I can feel it ending.


----------



## LadyDestani

A co-worker passed out chocolate covered strawberries at work today.  They were delicious.


----------



## LottieandSoul

my boyfriend bought me sonic during his free period, that really brightened my day.


----------



## mogyay

found green tea kit kat in tesco of all places, also bought some jeans i had been eyeing in h&m for a while


----------



## YunaMoon

I get some alone relax coffee time this morning


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got paid today! $78 prob doesn't seem like a whole lot but hey, it's better than being broke!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because the weather has officially cooled down and no more low 100 degree weather. Its in the 80s now and the mornings feel so much nicer. Plus, I now can keep my window open all day long, so now my bedroom is getting some fresh air and no longer feels stuffy.


----------



## YunaMoon

My NFC reader finally came in the mail! WOOP WOOP


----------



## Psydye

Fixed my damn glasses! They longer slide off like they HAVE been doing!


----------



## MelloDimensions

My cat is running in her sleep while laying on me.  The cuteness is too much to bare.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I received a scholarship for my creative writing that I submitted, its a minor one but I'm not complaining. I also had Coke for the first time in like a year and while I won't be having it again for awhile I can see why I was so obsessed with it lol.


----------



## Stella-Io

I had cake at work today 

That's it, it was a chocolate cake which is my fav.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

It's so sunny today after raining and raining. Feels so good.


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early to study.  

yeah... I’m not happy about much these days...


----------



## Darby

MelloDimensions said:


> My cat is running in her sleep while laying on me.  The cuteness is too much to bare.



I love this, pets dreaming... little muffled barks and tails wagging when they’re fast asleep bring tears of joy every time. I even love it when they snore. 

So there’s this small park near my new house I’ve been taking my dog to and I just noticed that they have a “free library” box, like a bird house kind of thing, I’ve never heard of anything like this before and just think it’s really cool.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Just got normal pee! No blood!!! oh yes, yes, YES!!!


----------



## Alienfish

My dress came in the mail, can't wait to try it on when I don't look like a sleepy wreck


----------



## Stella-Io

I get a HAIRCUT tomorrow! No more bedhead, long unshaven hair and wavy texture (I don't mind the wavy-ness, but when my hair starts to get its wavy texture back then that means it's too long).


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I sold 22 chocolate bars today for my Orchestra trip.


----------



## Lavamaize

I finished a lot of work I had to get done!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy today because I got to hang out with one of my old friends after not seeing her and her sister in awhile. I need to be more active, which is what I'm going to do for now on. Also, it was a pretty quiet and relaxing day. Plus, I barely picked at my acne today and are hoping I don't anymore. It's become a bad habit for awhile now, but I feel good enough to be determined to finally stop and get clean clear skin again. ^^


----------



## watercolorwish

Today during my free block I sat in one of the library study rooms and slept it was amazing


----------



## LottieandSoul

I got a 100 on my math test! it was originally going to be a 96 but I got two of the bonuses correct.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going shopping in tomorrow I’ll be looking out for Harry Potter stuff. And yesterday I found out that next year I might be going to Edinburgh for the first time.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I'm kind of happy that today is friday and tomorrow is Saturday. I'm also really digging the cooler weather for a change.


----------



## MelloDimensions

The first day I've taken off.  Unfortunately my body still wants to wake up super early, but that's fine.


----------



## Hal

Rex released a new song. Hits right in the feels.


----------



## Hanif1807

Just released a new animation on my channel, and also got my first pic in New Leaf, which is a pic of Erik!


----------



## Chris

Got a new job!


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Got a new job!



Ohh congrats! 

Also my dress that I bought fitted really well, and found a good shampoo for my hair. Used to have this sensitive/dry scalp one when I had just little hair but I found another good at the pharmacy that smells real good too!


----------



## Midoriya

That the week is over and my suffering can end.


----------



## LottieandSoul

My best friend gave me a back massage because I was having a bad day. She's so sweet and I love her so much!


----------



## MelloDimensions

I saw my family today

Tis nice


----------



## Stella-Io

Vrisnem said:


> Got a new job!



Eey congrats!

My hair is SHAVED again, as it should be. I'll maybe post a pic later if I can manage to look nice haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I won a peach collectible today thanks to the very generous Stella-Io!


----------



## Midoriya

Today is Saturday and I’m about to head to sleep, but I wanted to say I’m actually feeling pretty at peace now.  Recently in my life I’ve had a lot of ups and downs in how I’m feeling, but I’m back to my normal, positive self now.  I honestly don’t like it when I act depressing or negative, because that’s not me and I don’t know who that person is.  I just want to continue being happy and cheerful and working my way towards my dreams.  Even though I had an internship and summer classes this summer that made coming back to school this fall somewhat difficult, I want to take full advantage of this last year and really do all I can, and more.

And lastly I just wanted to say I love you all here at TBT.  If you’re ever struggling to find something to be happy about on any given day like I have, just remember that there are always those that care for you, and us here at TBT too.  <3


----------



## Sylvia

I got a new phone and it's pretty


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Harry Potter coin purse today!


----------



## LottieandSoul

I ate breakfast for the first time in forever lol


----------



## Lavamaize

I got some new orders on my Muisc shop on TBT!


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite college sports team won today.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s still the weekend and I beat Fire Emblem Three Houses for the first time.


----------



## Stella-Io

I ordered a Ganondorf Smash Bros amiibo, which will complete the Zelda amiibos I need for ACNL. Now I have Epona, Medli W.Link (my personal fav) and soon Ganon.

Now if only I could order Sanrio cards, the other 29 RV cards I'm missing or dreamy villager cards :/


----------



## ali.di.magix

Just got an A+ on an ethics assignment that I thought I had done bad on, so stoked!!


----------



## LottieandSoul

My boyfriend texted me telling me to get better and sent me something he had drawn. He's p great


----------



## Sophie23

I found out I’m going to Edinburgh next year  

I’ve never been to Edinburgh.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was right about something today. I contradicted my project manager at work, which is something I rarely do, and at first the developer agreed with the project manager. But after taking a closer look, the developer saw that I was right. I don't speak up very often, so it was nice to be validated when I did.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I don’t have a lot of studying to do today, and I realized my friends really do care about me.  I’ve been acting like a real farce lately, but I’m over it now.  I have to continue being positive for everyone around me, to protect them and not give up on my studying or graduating university.  Recovering quickly from feeling down... that’s my magic!  ^o^


----------



## Celestefey

I had dinner with a friend tonight and I potentially have a new part-time job in the bag :') (I'll be finding out soon enough if the job is mine but it's looking like good news)

edit: also how could I forget!! I managed to bag tickets to go see FOB (+ green day + weezer) in concert too!!!! glorious day


----------



## LottieandSoul

I got a nice package of some K-beauty stuff because I've been working out way more recently which is causing my rosacea to flare up. I spent a lot of money, but I've tested everything and I've gotta say that my skin is glowing!


----------



## LadyDestani

My new winter coat came in the mail today. Sounds weird since it's still 70-80 degrees outside, but I wanted to be prepared and my old coat has seen better days.


----------



## Stella-Io

Just found out at work that for the next month I will be getting alot more hours, almost full time (full time here is 40 hrs a week). Not only that, but it is my all time preferred shift, closing! Wake up late, stay up late, pretty ideal for my sleep schedule. There are times I feel like I can stay up all night without getting tired.

The sad part is that it's only for a month as I know it now, because the usual closer has an injury of sorts. But, still! That's sooooo much more better then my original 10 hrs this week.


----------



## Zura

A friend of mine enjoyed a show I recommended to them


----------



## Lyraa

My Killstar order should arrive soon and it looks like Game have taken money out of my account for Link's Awakening so it should be shipped later today or tomorrow!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I finally ordered the statue of K/DA Akali.. 
my bankaccount melted, as I bought another statue as well that was not planned,
but oh well.. WORTH IT!!


----------



## rianne

I've been too busy to go onto TBT because I got a job. (,: Also received positive feedback on an article from my boss & I'm over the moon.

It was also my birthday 3 days ago and I didn't spend it wallowing in misery woohoo


----------



## Chris

Got stopped to be photographed for a street fashion article today. Was flattering! 

Also got to go to a restaurant I love today. I ordered gyūdon.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I got a B+ on my physics test and my boyfriend gave me a whole pack of gum. 
I also made cookies for all of my friends! I had to make multiple batches, but I got a lot of positive feedback on them. I created my own recipe and made some chai spice cake cookies. At my school, every grade (in high school) has a lock in, and Friday we have our lock in! They're always really, fun and I cannot wait to see whats in store for this year.


----------



## ali.di.magix

just got 100% on my test I was concerned about yea _boi_ 

Feels good to have my grades skyrocket and not plummet for once!


----------



## joombo

I'm gonna meet with my old friend today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally caught a scorpion in my second town today!


----------



## CasualWheezer

I talked to an old friend today and got some misunderstandings out of the way. There's no school tomorrow which is great considering the past two weeks have been very long for me and it's nice to take a day off.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got coloured pencils.

I like shopping


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Got stopped to be photographed for a street fashion article today. Was flattering!
> 
> Also got to go to a restaurant I love today. I ordered gyūdon.



Ohhh cool 

And yeah having a day extra off since I start my new employment at the library next week  Gonna dye my hair, get some yarn and I wanna get like a nice men's hat to go with my outfits


----------



## buniichu

Today is Friday, I'm half way through my classes, I'm slightly bored, in my first class my teacher left due to something happening, then  we ended up having a sub. :>


----------



## Laconic

Yesterday technically I won a giveaway on here, that was beyond dope !! I saw it right before I passed out, so I think the happiness still counts for today. Also, it's Friday, that means no more classes for me or my SO !  Happy/excited for date night. I think she wants to watch 90 day fianc? lmaooo


----------



## cornimer

I cut my hair really short and I was scared of how it would look on me but I love it


----------



## Bcat

lost an inch off my waist


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to work from home today so it was a bit of a slower, lazier day.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I was having a really rough day, was crying after physics, and my boyfriend gave me the best hug ever. 
Me and my little sister also stopped for icees after school.


----------



## MapleSilver

Finally I don't have to be out in this weather anymore.


----------



## SherlockLina

Ahhhhh... I am angry and happissss

Happy: its friday and gracia came over

Mad : OMGGG! The lady dat abused me is outta darn jail!!!


----------



## Laconic

My parents own a silkie chicken as a house pet, and every time she hears me coming up the steps to visit or door opening, she starts screaming so loud in her little robotic voice. If she's rooms away when I enter, she comes barreling for me so fast she usually trips. Am the only person who she learned her name for too. Got to see her again today and have this happen<3 Only think I can think of, but it did make me happy. 
Hope everyone's Saturday was a good one !!


----------



## Midoriya

Talking to my friends.  Always.  <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

An old friend messaged me earlier and we talked for a bit before I had to go back to my schoolwork. I haven't actually talked to her in at least two years, and I haven't seen her in four years, so it felt nice to hear from her again. Hoping I can see her soon....


----------



## MelloDimensions

I made it through the week


----------



## Oldcatlady

I got brunch with my friend at the one of the most popular places in my city, it was worth the hype

We then went to an art gallery show where she takes classes and got free food :’)


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept fairly well last night and had a nice, relaxing day today.


----------



## Alienfish

That I learned how to make friendship bracelets, like I'm still a noob and idfk how u even do arrow or diamond patterns but hey I made a rainbow!


----------



## SublimeDonut

that yesterday i had my first kiss hehe


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy today because I finally managed to just accept my hair for the way it is and not let the bangs bother me. I realized that my mom and dad were right. I look good in long hair and bangs and trying to get rid of them was making me miserable, but now I'm even more happy. Also, I picked up a new game recently and I'm literally in love with it and can't stop playing. XD


----------



## MelloDimensions

The Packers won, and I witnessed so at a bar which is the first time in awhile actually.


----------



## Laconic

Happy Sunday everyone !! 
Caught some livestreams of my favorite people, got LoL prime loot, and my dog's subscription box came in ! He was so happy <3


----------



## Alyx

I am happy that I am finally home from the nightmare called work and I can sleep or play ACNL. I had a horrendous day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my favorite sports team won today. I'm not happy that I didn't get to finish watching the game. Stupid Comcast outage.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I went on a date. We watched a movie and played Just Dance, very fun


----------



## Stella-Io

My Ganondorf amiibo arrived before it's expected delivery dates! Now my collection of ACNL Zelda amiibo is complete. I can finally summon all 4 Zelda villagers.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy and surprised today because my close friend got her new Nintendo Switch today in the mail from her son and that made her very happy and now she is playing a game my mom lend to her. Now that makes two and close by friends who will get to play games with me on the Nintendo Switch. I'm really glad for her. ^o^


----------



## LottieandSoul

Musical practice began today!


----------



## Alienfish

My Steam account is finally gone, now I can throw away all the physical crap.. god bless. Man I really need to go thru more account **** I don't need.


----------



## Midoriya

I just received one of my first graded assignments back for the semester, and I got an A on it!  Today is a happy day indeed.


----------



## Laconic

Was pretty bummed out most of the day, but it ended on a positive: My parents' chicken followed me up the steps, she came behind me slowly so I didn't even hear/notice her. It wasn't until my mom was yelling at me in amazement that she could even take on the steps, apparently she never did before.  Made me happy that she follows me like a lost puppy.


----------



## Buttonsy

I found out you can cook scrambled eggs in the oven.


----------



## Sweetley

Just got the DLC for TLoZ Breath of the Wild. Now I can try to get that teleport medallion.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I was able to chat a bit with one of my closest friends today as I was headed to my next class. Also, I think I was somewhat productive at school - so that's swell.


----------



## Laconic

Spamming my GF with the new mii thingsy on the iPhone, some really creepy ones (the laughing cat and all of the octopus lol!), and got a lot of annoyed/cringing replies from her. So, I'm pretty happy, thinking of using one of her replies as my new sig.
Edit: AND HOW COULD I FORGET TO SAY, IT'S HER BIRTHDAY TODAY AS WELL.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Spoiler: tmi about being sick



I'm just happy to not be sick anymore! It was particularly bad this time! I threw up twice. I felt nauseous and light headed at work.  Luckily I was able to go home thanks to my mom. I was having a particularly bad time with mucous and my chest was so tight and hurt. I even had my first nose bleed and I was freaking out. I have been having a hard time lately and just glad it's finally over. You never remember just how wonderful it is to be healthy until you catch a cold!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Most of the players I have trades with are amazingly kind and patient. I'm so blessed and appreciative of it.


----------



## cornimer

I think I did fairly well on a class presentation I was nervous about. Then went to choir rehearsal (I'm a conductor's assistant at a children's choir) and had a great time, I just love interacting with the kids and seeing them come out of their shells


----------



## AlyssaAC

Helped my mom set up Halloween decorations a little early. She loves having both Halloween and Christmas up early so that my family and I can get to enjoy it. It was fun putting up all the bat decorations on the wall. Can't wait to set up Christmas in a couple of months too. Also, my mom and I went on some errands today and I got to pick up a bag of my favorite Halloween candy a little bit early, miniature Hershey chocolate bars.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I'm sick so I took an off-day today and watched Beetlejuice the musical totally not illegally and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Midoriya

I was productive for the first half of the day and absolutely unproductive and relaxing for the second half.  

Perfectly balanced, as all things should be


----------



## CasualWheezer

Mario kart tour came out today and my friends and I played it a lot during school. It's probably not the game that I'll play all the time because I have MKDD, MKDS, and MK7, but it'll be something that I'll play with friends. It also got one of my friends who doesn't really like Nintendo into the game.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My Dad gave me a HUUUUGE birthdaypresent (money), which is mostly for my driving license. 
I've never had so much money on my bankaccount before! I will use some of it to make my boyfriend
a little surprise, I think. :3


----------



## Alienfish

Didn't have to work overtime which was good, and got done what I should work :3 Also borrowed a book I've been wanting to read closer


----------



## buniichu

That i'm almost done with school today. haha


----------



## AlyssaAC

Helped my mom dye her hair today, as she has really long hair and needed help with the bottom part of it. So since she's happy, I'm quite happy too. She's looks good now. X)


----------



## LadyDestani

I came home to find a check for over $200 in the mail.  Apparently, my state has instituted a tax relief fund so we got an extra refund this year.  I wasn't expecting it so that was a really nice surprise.

Also, I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I just found out that I won't have to work two weekends in October, only one.


----------



## Laconic

The fact that I didn't have to do anything today, and won't have to for the weekend either.  Easy living, here I come.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I got a box spring mattress today! I can finally get my bed off of the floor! 

More importantly, the excruciating abdominal pain I've been stuck with for the past week is finally going away! I can eat and sleep in peace!


----------



## Alienfish

Found a nice fabric I could make flowers from so gonna try when I'm not too tired and loaded with homework lol...

Also not too tired after work ;3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I got to eat lots of yummy food today! Pumpkin Spiced Toast, Cottage Cheese Pasta, and lots of other good things! All while watching my dad and I's favorite Western shows! ​


----------



## Midoriya

I JUST GOT GON FREECSS AND KURAPIKA FROM ROLLS IN OUR SERVER IN THE SAME GO AND I’M SO ECSTATIC RIGHT NOW!

I’m also glad it’s the end of the week and I’m taking steps to do better in school.  I freaking love my life and all my friends and family!


----------



## Dim

I finally get Saturday off


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday! I made it through another difficult work week.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I get Cinnabon cheesecake!!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

The weekend is finally here and now my dad is home to relax and rewind. Also, another week gone and another week closer to Animal Crossing: New Horizons release date and the release date of Pokemon Sword and Shield, which I have both preordered and will be ready for pickup on the day both come out. ^-^


----------



## Laconic

I had to make hundreds of cookies for a fundraiser for my mom’s political campaign..... Took hours, AMs for me now, and I am just happy it is over.


----------



## Psydye

Nothing.


----------



## Laconic

Good ending to the day, eating takeout and watching YT videos with those who matter !


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some sleep and feel more rested today.  I enjoyed spending the day relaxing at home with my dog and finished up season 1 of Outlander (soooo good!).  I also just ordered the last RV cards I need to get all the furniture I want for my second town.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a great day with a good blend of relaxing and studying, and even managed to get ahead a bit on my studying for the first time this semester.  I think I’m starting to get the hang of this.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally got the last character from Crash Team Racing Nitro Fueled that’s only available for a limited time. Tomorrow is the final day of the event along with MANY races of grinding for coins. If I didn’t make it in time, I may never have another opportunity to do so.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I worked an art venue today, and I got my first tip! $5 may not sound like much, but it certainly meant a lot!


----------



## Alyx

I'm happy that today was my day off and my parents were out of town so I had the house all to myself. I slept most of the time though, so it's not like it was party time or anything, but still. I like not having to work when I'm not feeling well.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm planning to go to the fair today with my friends.


----------



## Laconic

Absolutely nothing happened, life is just good today. Happy Sunday to everyone !!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My mother's car, a beautiful purple Challenger, was smashed last month by an irresponsible idiot who lives further down the street (more on him another time). Today, she got it back,  good as new--where many had thought it couldn't be saved. She's extremely happy, and it makes me happy, too.


----------



## Midoriya

I did well on an exam I thought I did terrible on.  I’m always too hard on myself.  But isn’t that always the case with me?  Haha


----------



## Alyx

I'm happy that it was another quiet day with my cat sleeping on my bed. I also had some really good mashed potatoes and I made them!


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work, got some books off the wagons and into the shelves  And a coworker helped me with some books that was nice. And did some of my homework, have a few poems left but I'll manage somehow lol


----------



## Princess Mipha

I took my entire laptop apart, after it crashed about 10 times over the last 3 days and in general
has a lot of trouble the last few month.. can't even play a simple game without it freezing xD
Anyways, I cleaned it out really good and now it's working so much better. 
I can play LoL again without suffering through it with 10 - 30 FPS <3


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I had a good dinner and the weather has been really pleasant as of lately. I believe the horrible hot summer weather is now over for the rest of the year, which is great for me! <3


----------



## LadyDestani

The problematic tree in our backyard is finally gone. The guy came to remove it today and my husband took care of everything. It was really cheap, too, because the guy is a friend of ours.


----------



## Alyx

I'm happy that I wasn't hurt today and that my work day went somewhat well despite my meds making me dizzy. It was a tolerable day.


----------



## Alienfish

Got firefox browsers for my iphone. goddamn that ****ty safari can go die also it drains so much data like... how?

(ty jeff for suggestions)


----------



## Bcat

Cleaning out my room today I found an unused $20 amazon gift card


----------



## Stella-Io

I made this!


It's a heck of alot better attempt I've made at digital so far, now with shading. I think I'm using the wrong tool but it's okay for now. I was gonna use it as my avatar but Onwanr tongue with abspook them rn. Even if my entire look isn't made yet.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy today because I've been feeling a whole lot better since taking my new anxiety medication. Also, deciding to keep my bangs has made me a whole lot happier because now I no longer have to wait an entire year for them to grow out. It's also feels more comfortable with them and I know I made the right decision. I'm just really feeling good today. ^^


----------



## Dim

AEW starts TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Finished up 7 different outfit QRs! I'm getting better!


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been having a stressful week, but my husband let me lay in his lap and gave me a head massage tonight.  It felt really relaxing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Tonight, my friend texted me a bunch of memes to try and cheer me up. I wasn't feeling too hot earlier today, but I'm doing better now. It was real sweet of him to do that. He's a good friend.


----------



## Midoriya

Despite being tired for most of the day and having to push myself through my studying, today was a really good day.


----------



## Oldcatlady

People in my city can now get fined for not shovelling their sidewalks... but jokes on them there’s no sidewalks in front of my house

That inconvenience finally worked in my favour


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got to read some more in _To the Lighthouse_ 

Really enjoying it and the nature descriptions in part 2..


----------



## duckvely

Got a perfect score on my anatomy test + a ticket to see Super M on Sunday


----------



## maple22

I got two essays done this morning, although they're a bit... rushed.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished my studying for the night and got to watch more JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures.  I seem to be happier these days.


----------



## Stella-Io

My last order from Amazon came today, my doggie stuffed animal! It was actually supposed to come first, but everythin else came way before their dates, even the item UPS screwed up on and sent to the complete wrong state. Like, really UPS how did you mess up that bad?

Anyway my dog is very cute and very soft. I'm such a sucker for stuffed animals.


----------



## Alienfish

Found some of the short stories we need to read for class next week as physical books at work... ngl that makes me very grateful i work where i do c;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I managed to survive last night, even though I didn't get to bed til about 11:30pm, and I made it a bit early to my 8am class today. Today's been a bit of a lazy day too so I finally get a chance to relax ^^;


----------



## moonbyu

i just came back from camp! it was an awesome experience. 10/10 would do it again!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s Friday and I’ve received all As on my last several assignments.  I’m also not procrastinating and getting my studying done every day, even on the weekends.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I think my cold is getting better! My throat hurt so much yesterday I couldn’t swallow, but it’s almost gone now


----------



## AlyssaAC

Went to the DMV today to get my updated Real ID, so now I can fly to my grandpa's next year instead of doing the two day drive. My dad hates doing the two day drive and my mom can't sit there in the car for very long, so she doesn't like it either. So when she and my dad get theirs too, we all can fly to Colorado and it will be much easier on all three of us. Can't wait for Summer vacation again next year.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My Nana came down to visit and took us out for dinner. We also ended up in a nearly endless loop of air hockey. I haven't this much fun in a while, and seeing her huge smiles made it even better.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my new RV cards in the mail today: Stella, Vivian, June, and Bitty. Now, I have access to all the furniture I think I need for my second town.

Also, had a nice date night out with my husband.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Today it's my first time taking medical care of both of my two babies all by myself, whilst doing my work. Not gonna lie I wouldn't say it was easy. But everything has been going okay so far since 5am. I'm more like relieved right now hahaha. XD


----------



## Princess Mipha

We bought 5kg of food for the sheltercats! 
Can't wait to bring it to the shelter on thursday.


----------



## dedenne

ive knocked out my hw for monday : )


----------



## Midoriya

dedenne said:


> ive knocked out my hw for monday : )



Same, that’s what I spent this morning doing, lol.

Now I have these bigger assignments to do for Tuesday... oh boy


----------



## Alienfish

Did some of my homework, took a bit time because you had to read and then analyze some short stories according too a paper/textbook so yhea c: and also read some texts about analysing epic/prose stuff.

Also slowly but surely progressing in aqw c:


----------



## Zane

I finally came up with a costume to wear at work on Halloween hahah it was hard because it has to be 1) appropriate (obvs) 2) functional so u can still work while ur wearing it and 3) I didn?t wanna spend a lot of money pbbfft. But I figured something easy that is also pretty cool so I?m happy about it  the Tim Hortons gift card is mine this year.. Lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My college, no lie, was able to bring in Adam Conover (who used to work for the YouTube channel CollegeHumor) for homecoming weekend.  I have never been so starstruck in my life.  His comedy routine was super hilarious and I think that was the best time I've had in years.  I usually go home on weekends, but I told my parents I absolutely needed to see him.  I'm so glad I stayed.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today.  That's always a cause to be happy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Got to go home for a bit and see my kitties after 6-7 weeks of being on campus! 

I also got to bring my N64 back to my dorm so I can try out my new games. It's a blast!


----------



## MelloDimensions

Yuna is alive!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I got money.


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team won today!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just sold my Loveball collectible for a lot of TBT and are happy I made someone's day. Now I have enough to start buying more collectibles.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I'm worried if I'm really right.. but she hasn't been showing the critical symptom today so far. It looks she's on the way, trying, to recover. I'm wishing here from the bottom of my heart that it keeps going on this way.


----------



## Buttonsy

I had some really tasty chicken today.


----------



## Bcat

I just got a popsocket and I’m beginning to wonder how I ever lived without one.


----------



## Dim

Haven't had a good nap like I just had in a while


----------



## LadyDestani

Today actually wasn't half bad for a Monday.


----------



## duckvely

MARK LEE said hi to me


----------



## LadyDestani

I completed a Harry Potter themed escape room with some friends from work. It was hosted by the company so we went at lunch. We had a lot of fun and managed to solve all the puzzles and complete the challenge with 10 minutes to spare.


----------



## Dim

Perfect weather today. Humanity is down and the soft beating sun and refreshing breeze makes it a good balance between warm and cool


----------



## Sophie23

LadyDestani said:


> I completed a Harry Potter themed escape room with some friends from work. It was hosted by the company so we went at lunch. We had a lot of fun and managed to solve all the puzzles and complete the challenge with 10 minutes to spare.



Oh can you show me some pictures of it please? I really really like Harry Potter 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m happy that I might be getting this backpack next year~


----------



## Midoriya

Nox said:


> Perfect weather today. *Humanity* is down and the soft beating sun and refreshing breeze makes it a good balance between warm and cool



XD, I noticed this yesterday but didn’t say anything.  I think it’s funnier this way.

Anyway, I’m happy because I finally got this last large assignment out of the way, and now the week is beginning to wind down.  Also, one of my favorite sports teams won last night.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> Oh can you show me some pictures of it please? I really really like Harry Potter
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I’m happy that I might be getting this backpack next year~
> 
> View attachment 228349



I wish I could but I didn't take my phone in with me. They had a brick wall banner covering the door with a slit so you could walk through it and a sign for platform 9 and 3/4. Inside they had stone wall banners covering the walls with various Wanted posters and portraits hung around the room. Madame Trelawney greeted us and told us our goal was to discover the location of an escaped Azkaban prisoner, who happened to be one of our bosses. They had a video of his mug shot playing on the wall. We had to use various wands that had lights or magnets to get some of the clues. They also had a sorting hat on a stool, and we had to make potions that were the color of each of the houses and place them according to the order the sorting hat said to unlock something. Finally, there was a marauder's map on the wall and when we hit a switch, it lit up revealing hidden text that gave us the location of the prisoner. It was really cool!


----------



## Sanaki

My bunny woke me up this morning in the cutest way


----------



## Midoriya

I recently found out that I passed an exam I thought I did terrible on, and I received an A on a paper I wrote!


----------



## Zane

I won an auction for an authentic doughnut backpack at a good price. 8) I recently bought a knock off one not even realizing it was a knock off of a better quality item pbbfft I just thought it looked cool. Then I discovered there was actually authentic "doughnut brand" bags out there and I had to have a real one. LoL


----------



## LottieandSoul

The cross country team gets to go to Disneyland tomorrow! I'm done packing my things and I am just ecstatic.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is my niece's first birthday!  She's such a cutie!


----------



## Oldcatlady

The nurses on the unit my placement is at praised me and told me I did really well this semester. That meant so much to me <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I bought Dragon Quest 11 S for the Switch earlier today and with my own money. A very enjoyable experience for me so far.


----------



## Bcat

Prolly shouldn't say this in case I jinx it but screw it, I potentially have a design project in the works.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Managed two laps, this time! I tried to run a little, but all I did was give myself an asthma attack ': D 
Still, I did it, and that's what matters!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Had a nice, cool autumn day today and it honestly feels sooo good. Also, it's about 36 days today until I get to pick up Pok?mon Sword and I will finally have something to do and play on my Switch. I was going to start playing it at Christmas, but my mom is kind enough to let me play it on release day, so I'm quite happy for that! I'm really excited! ^o^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Playing Banjo-Kazooie and discovering secrets on my own, without the help of a strategy guide, is super satisfying ngl

Also so happy I'm on break rn, even if I do have homework to do it feels nice to not have any classes til Monday.


----------



## LadyDestani

My sister sent me pictures of my niece's first birthday party.  Since they live in a different state, I couldn't be there for it, but she looked like she was really enjoying it.  And she had a unicorn horn for a birthday hat!


----------



## Seroja

a colleague is treating us to homecooked food for lunch yay!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I only missed one question on the Algebra 3 test today, so I got a 95%. I also scored a 98% on my Orchestra playing test.


----------



## Chicha

I just took 5 exams in a row. I got unlucky and had them all scheduled on the same week. I am so glad this week is over! So much going on! I get to have some tea cookies and relax a bit this weekend. ;v;


----------



## Miharu

Half way there to finishing my lineup! ; v ; <3 Need 3 more Red Turnip Collectibles, lets do this C:<


----------



## Princess Mipha

Managed to eat a bit again. :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I started the day feeling a little down, but as the day progressed I managed to feel more hopeful. I'm glad.


----------



## Midoriya

Dawnpiplup said:


> I started the day feeling a little down, but as the day progressed I managed to feel more hopeful. I'm glad.



Big mood right now.  I was kind of distraught this morning, but now that I get to see my cats at home again I’m happy.  c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup

xRileyx said:


> Big mood right now.  I was kind of distraught this morning, but now that I get to see my cats at home again I’m happy.  c:



Aw, I'm happy for you Riley.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some apple cobbler and ice cream today at work.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I had a really great night with my friends, my schedule has been really hectic lately, but it's all worth it.


----------



## Seroja

Went swimming with my daughter!


----------



## Alyx

It was one of two days off from work and I spent a lot of time with my cat.


----------



## Alienfish

Did a good chunk of homework, progressed on a game/questline, and finished I hat I've been meaning to finish forever lol. Might add more flowers later on but yhea. :3


----------



## LadyDestani

It's the weekend and I got to sleep in today. I feel rested and content just hanging out at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Hat'

I'm  happy because I met my boyfriend for the first time kflkgk.
We met online about a week ago and decided to meet in real life on sunday.
I was very very veeeeery anxious about it. But eventually he came and we hugged immediatly. He smelled so good and I really missed feeling's someone hugging me. We spent a bit of time in my room, then went at McDonald's because we were both super hungry (it was almost 5PM). Then we took the local train to go to Paris and spent some time there! I'm so so happy. So happy to feel this way again.


----------



## Alienfish

Finished the more tedious parts of this quest chain, now I can just farm one slightly less dumb quest til I get enough for the thing I need. Which is honestly better than just collecting thing for RNG quests that might not give you what you need anyway, so yeah.

Also got a shirt from my mom she no longer wanted to use which is good cause I need nice cozy sweater for cold season


----------



## HotNotHut

Finally got my paper done. Missed the deadline and will automatically lose 10 points but whatever. Glad I got it over with.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and my favorite sports team won today!


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm happy that I'm off tomorrow as a conference comp day. I am enjoying time alone in my apartment getting ready to watch the new Bob's Burgers while diffusing some lavender oil, and then looking forward to sleeping early and not setting an alarm! Also being optimistic for the Cardinals!


----------



## LottieandSoul

I'm back from Disney! We ran a half marathon and went on the Guardians of the Galaxy ride about a million times.


----------



## cornimer

I actually finished homework that I was supposed to finish in a reasonable amount of time for once instead of starring at my computer hopelessly all day! I think starting it in the morning instead of mid-afternoon helped; maybe I work best early in the day.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I changed my mood to being happy just now.  I’m glad I got to see my family this weekend, but now I’m really, really excited to prove just how much further I can go in the second half of this semester.  I’m going to be lights out for the next seven months.


----------



## Blueskyy

Today, I'm happy because I am off work and got some work done for tomorrow when I'm back to work. I shopped a bit, am enjoying some wine while diffusing some peppermint oil, and waiting for the Cards game!


----------



## Midoriya

Sometimes it feels like the world is falling apart and the rain won’t stop.  But then I’m reminded like I am again today that I’m friends with some of the most awesome people there are, that I have a family that loves and supports me, and that I’m friends with people my family is friends with as well.  That, even though I’m taking a full set of classes, I should give myself permission to be stressed because others in my situation already would be.  One friend in particular steals my heart away every time I talk to her.  <3

But most of all, despite my flaws, I should be happy that I’m turning out to be someone my younger self would be proud of.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

She weirdly fills my thirst.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I was about to rank down in LoL and I still risked it just before Season end.. 
holy **** I was sweating I was so nervous the whole game. My team praised me so much
for carrying and all. Thank god I won


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

I'm happy to be here on this Earth right now!


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was pretty nice today. I love the early fall temperatures. Not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's Wednesday, which means it's soon Friday so my bf is back soon.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I am so happy how I played, that I made a gif 
out of it, haha. My ADC was very pleased. :3
(I'm the fish that stunned both of the blue team)


----------



## Alienfish

Traded collectibles for one I really wanted, ily and u kno who u are <3

Also meh day at work but hopefully class will be good :3


----------



## Aquari

I've earned "food guy" status with my birds, I almost always give them a treat when I walk past their cage and today one of them noticed I was eating something and lept towards me to check it out. I have no treats for them today though, he'll just have to deal with that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm just absolutely enjoying the playing experience from Dragon Quest 11 S right now. In fact, it's probably going in my top 5 favourite games of all time. It's $90 well worth spent. That's in Canadian dollars mind you.


----------



## Princess Mipha

After the new screen of my boyfriends phone got cancelled, I at least get the full refund.
Thank god, for once something is just simply smooth and doesn't has me end up calling
about 10 times in one week. YESS


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I called the store that I applied for today, and I have a job interview with them next Tuesday!


----------



## Buttonsy

I made a really tasty curry last night and I got to eat the leftovers for breakfast.


----------



## Alienfish

Dawnpiplup said:


> I called the store that I applied for today, and I have a job interview with them next Tuesday!



Aaa congrats! I hoep you get it 

Also eh not much progressing in that game but work is kinda meh.


----------



## cornimer

I have no class tomorrow so it's basically Friday for me!


----------



## Alienfish

cornimer said:


> I have no class tomorrow so it's basically Friday for me!



Ahh lucky. Wish i could have tomorrow off ngl my superior is making a fuzz :/


----------



## LadyDestani

I get to leave work early today. We're having a team bowling event. I'm not much of a bowler, but if it gets me out of work, I'm all for it.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I don’t have as many classes tomorrow.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because the weekend is almost here. I really want something new to do, so as the remaining weeks go by, the closer I finally get to playing Pok?mon Sword. I'm literally excited! ^o^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just got a brand new finest blanket<3 It feels so nice on me in the cold morning in the autumn.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got over both of my mid term exams today. One of them had a technical issue but was swiftly resolved after.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My mother is finally home from her trip to Colorado, I missed her a lot. I'm glad she had fun!


----------



## HistoryH22

The Astros are one win away from reaching the World Series. Crossing my fingers they can pull it off!


----------



## rianne

My partner’s mother reminded me that this holiday season, I need to get a stocking so it can be hung up beside everyone else’s. 

Idk it’s just nice to be part of family traditions.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm going to see a movie with my friends tonight at a drive-in theater. I'm excited! ...Also, we're definitely going to sneak in our own snacks and beverages.


----------



## Laconic

Buying a new copy of NL today to do some last minute dumb ideas, pretty excited ~ and desperately waiting for NH. 
Also, it's Friday !! Which means date night.  Really happy


----------



## Corrie

I'm happy that it's finally Friday.


----------



## Hat'

I'm happy because I bought my ticket to go and see Kim Petras on her tour!!!!!
I even bought the VIP ticket hehe. I'm now broke, but at least I'm going to see her and greet her!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I have the whole weekend to look forward to. Also, I got a free hot chocolate at work and it felt so good on my sore throat. I think I'm starting to get a cold since the weather has turned chilly.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I might get a new backpack soon! And I have next Thursday off work


----------



## Miharu

I'm really happy it's a Friday! I love spending my free time during the weekends! It's nice to be able to relax and just chill :3


----------



## Wildtown

i get to post cuz not much school :>


----------



## LunarMako

Not being at work! I may call in sick tomorrow. Terrible, terrible me. I just need an extra day off.


----------



## Wildtown

its a nice 75 F degree in fall


----------



## meo

My husband is getting a much wanted transfer. So, I'm really happy for him.

I, on the other hand, just found out no class Monday so yay for me and four day weekend.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Saturday! I get to go back to bed and sleep in today. Plus, I'm happy/excited to find out what's going on for this Halloween event today. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im on my reading break! Feels nice to be free and relax without feeling guilty about not studying haha
I also just got my first interview for a job related to my major ^^


----------



## glow

universal studios spooky theme woo


----------



## hestu

No work today


----------



## HistoryH22

The Astros are heading to the World Series!


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Hey I'm just glad to be alive.


----------



## Hat'

I'm thinking about meeting Kim Petras ldjgkjm
I can't believe I'm... like... gonna meet her, talk with her omg... I KNOW I'm gonna be a nervous wreck like... when I'm anxious my correct english accent dissapears and leaves me with a terrible french one...
I also have to look on fleek for her!!! I should really focus on having a clear skin, and I should also try to see when I could go a cut my hair + maybe do a little dye... I'M EXCITED.
I think the VIP price was very low for what it is honestly... I know Kim isn't that big yet but it's still low!


----------



## Sophie23

I got pocket money!


----------



## Oldcatlady

i went to get some korean fried chicken with my friend
and my new phone case just got delivered today n-n
it's been 2 years since i changed my phone case & screen protector so it's finally looking new again. the screen protector has been broken for a long time now x-x


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team won against a division rival today!


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> I got pocket money!



Ahh, I remember getting pocket money, way back when dinosaurs walked the earth.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Seeing my boyfriend in 4 days!!!!! I leave to go see him in 3!!! I'm SUPER excited. And probably will be until I have to go back home ;-;​


----------



## Nicole.

Knowing that I've put aside money towards a Switch and the new AC game.
I'll be hibernating for a few months next year


----------



## Sophie23

My new backpack came today! Yay!


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished taking an exam I’m pretty sure I aced.  I don’t even need to look at the grade to know that I aced it.  I also just claimed Simon from Gurren Lagann in rolls in our anime server thanks to Gobby.  I’ve definitely found my groove again!


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Totally happy.
The sun is shining, it's almost summer.
What's not to like.


----------



## Corrie

I'm happy that we're having burgers and hotdogs for dinner tonight. It's the dinner I didn't know I needed today.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband was in a much better mood today. Yesterday, he was having a really bad day, and when he's upset so am I. So I'm happy he's feeling better today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I went to my job interview today. I think I did pretty well! I wasn't really nervous as I answered the questions. The interviewer said that I should expect a call back from him, to hear whether or not I'll be getting a second interview. If I move on to the second interview, I'll be more likely to get the job. I'm just... worried. I mean, he said that the only thing that's against me getting the job is my availability. Since I have school and rely on my family on transportation, I can only work four days a week - after school on the weekdays, and morning to evenings on weekends. Blimey. I really hope I get this job.


----------



## Alienfish

Making nice progress on my quest chain in AQW... THAT AXE SHALT BE ME MINE.

Also surprised so many people like my HHD entry for the event... also surprise a bit myself how good it turned out *_* ty everyone for liking!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was our annual cultural fair at work. We got to sample foods from various countries and watch some traditional Indian dances. It's always a lot of fun.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Long time ago I lost all the pictures of my two rabbits together.. (one has passed away so I can't just take new ones)..
and I just found one back in my google drive trashcan.. I'm so happy that I found one T___T


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I worked hard in Orchestra today. I really love that class.


----------



## Blueskyy

I got to go to the park and enjoy the weather after work. O ther than that, nothing else haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday (Wednesday) was just a really great day, capped off by one of my favorite sports teams winning.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Heard from someone who I liked a lot years back (Still like of course). It made my heart warm and comfortable. Thank you, King.

And, something very bad that I've been scared of didn't happen last night. I was able to have some relaxed afternoon. I'm appreciative now.


----------



## Alienfish

Finished a long ass quest grind today... So glad to have my weapon. Gonna have to use it in another quest thing that takes time but that is that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

My interviewer said that I was able to move on to the second interview! It'll be with a different person, though, but still - heck yeah!


----------



## Stella-Io

Plants! I got some plants today, succulents cause I'd kill anythin not a succulent or cactus.


----------



## Bcat

Ate Chinese today and it was delicious! My fortune cookie was kind of special and I hope it comes true.


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team won tonight. They're actually putting together a decent season.


----------



## Corrie

This vendor we tried out almost failed to deliver our posters we ordered but they managed to pull clutch at the end thankfully! We almost missed our deadline! That said, definitely never going with them again. Super dumb.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I finished my Monster Mash-up entry and uploaded it today! 
This was also the first piece I've done with my new markers, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out, especially since I normally use pencils. Whoo!


----------



## LottieandSoul

I'm auditioning in a couple hours for a production of Be More Chill. The theatre troupe that puts it on has an all female cast, so I'm excited to see if I switch things up for once and be a male character. Super excited.

Edit: Just got back from my audition! I sang a section of 'Mad Hatter' from Wonderland the musical, and I read some of Christine's, The SQUIP's, and Chloe's lines and overall I think it went well. We're supposed to expect a cast list this weekend.


----------



## Blueskyy

Had a small happy hour at a local restaurant. Discovered a new brewery at dinner and a nice vanilla ale. Found it in a store. Just happy to have the next two days off. TGIF, all my fellow hard-working belltree fam!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday!  I made it through another difficult week of work and I'm looking forward to sleeping in and relaxing this weekend...oh, and working on my Monster Mash-Up entry.


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up and had a very productive day, getting a lot done.  I also got to chill for a lot of the day too and play some video games.  Finally, one of my favorite sports teams won again.  So not only did I have a productive day, but a fun one as well!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I just got home from hanging out with a good friend of mine. Pretty unexpected. I just got a call from her saying if I wanted to chill with her - and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Blueskyy

I found $15 to Bread Co. (aka Panera to everyone outside of St. Louis).  I got a pick 2 of Frontega Chicken and Creamy Tomato Soup for lunch on this rainy day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm going to go to a haunted house later today, and I'll be meeting my friends there. I don't think it'll be _that_ scary - it'll be at a public library with a bunch of kids and all that. Still, I'm excited!


----------



## Chris

Cancelled my plans for tonight. Home alone with a bottle of Baileys just enjoying some downtime before going into another hectic 12 days.


----------



## rianne

My friend let me borrow her hot water bag contraption for my lower back (/shakes cane at PMS) for hours last night and today, I have less pain there. (,:


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy right now because I love my friends and family so much, more than I can put into words.  If that’s not a reason to be happy, I don’t know what is.  Give me hugs please, okay?  <3

I’m also happy because I get to stay up late.


----------



## mogyay

i'm officially off work for 3 weeks YAY, gonna spend today doing some of the tbt events! & then going on a trip on friday which i'm rly rly rly rly excited for (altho also super nervous)


----------



## moonbyu

1. my friend from san diego is coming back in winter and we've made plans to meet up!
2. i got the hIGHEST GRADE IN MY CLASS OMGGGGG!


----------



## Sophie23

I got a new backpack and purse


----------



## Alienfish

Mom bought me a headband-scarf thing so I don't have to look like a dork. Might buy a couple of more to wear for work


----------



## LottieandSoul

Got back from callbacks an hour or two ago and the cast list for Be More chill is out-- I was casted as The SQUIP! I've played similar roles, but never a male role so im super excited. SQUIP was my one of my top picks and I'm just thriving. It'll be hard to find time in my schedule because im in two musicals, but my drama teacher told me to do what I want and she'll help me find time to do both.


----------



## Bcat

I love good food


----------



## cornimer

moonbyu said:


> 1. my friend from san diego is coming back in winter and we've made plans to meet up!
> 2. i got the hIGHEST AVERAGE IN MY CLASS OMGGGGG!





LottieandSoul said:


> Got back from callbacks an hour or two ago and the cast list for Be More chill is out-- I was casted as The SQUIP! I've played similar roles, but never a male role so im super excited. SQUIP was my one of my top picks and I'm just thriving. It'll be hard to find time in my schedule because im in two musicals, but my drama teacher told me to do what I want and she'll help me find time to do both.



Hey congrats to both of you these are both really great accomplishments!


----------



## moonbyu

cornimer said:


> Hey congrats to both of you these are both really great accomplishments!



thank you so much, cornimer! i honestly wasn't expecting it ;~;


----------



## michealsmells

I've been on top of my art the past couple of days!! I mean, I'm still dreadfully behind on Inktober, but I'm catching up on some commissions! And I finished up my Monster Mash design! I dunno if I'm gonna redo it and make it spookier, or submit the current picture I have, but I really like the general design of it! I've been feeling awful lately, so it's nice to be able to do something for once.


----------



## LottieandSoul

cornimer said:


> Hey congrats to both of you these are both really great accomplishments!



Thank you! Musical Theatre is basically my life so I'm so happy to be able to play this role that I've loved for so many years.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was really nice today and it's my nephews' birthday!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

My lazy day (I hope)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Had fun at O-Ren today!


----------



## Sophie23

I got work tomorrow and it’s Halloween Thursday


----------



## Stella-Io

I was going to have work today but someone had to go on medical leave so the schedule of workers had to get re-arranged, mine included. So I did some shopping, got markers (for work), new bed sheets, a new hamper that WON'T implode on its self when I throw clothes at it cause it's sturdy, a security box and a bed pillow cause the one I have now is WACKED OUT.

Then we all went out to eat and I had a very cheesy ziti. Now I'm going to play some more Animal Crossing


----------



## AlyssaAC

My mom bought me today a new bathroom shower curtain, towels, and a bath mat in the color I wanted, so my dreams of having everything I own in the color I want is coming true. I don't know why, but I have been having a pink fetish a lot lately, but it has always been my favorite color, so I never want to give that up. So happy! ^-^


----------



## Blueskyy

It was a rough day. My highlight was talking to 2 coworker friends before leaving work for like 45 minutes after technically being off the clock. It's always nice to end the day just talking about having time to enjoy people you like. I also ran 2 miles at my fitness center at my apartments and it helped me feel decent.


----------



## LadyDestani

I made it through a rough day.  Now only three days left before Halloween, my vacation time, and then my birthday.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriend finally got his money back!! <3

And the waterleak in our roof is going to be way cheaper to get repaired if we do it without the
house insurance, woop woop! 

Aaand.. since Friday is a day off, my boyfriend will be home one day earlier. ^-^


----------



## rianne

I didn't feel insecure today after going to work with no face or eye makeup on for the first time.


----------



## Princess Mipha

rianne said:


> I didn't feel insecure today after going to work with no face or eye makeup on for the first time.



For me it's actually the opposite. As someone who never uses make up or anything like that, I always feel 
insecure to go out if the rare thing happens that I put on some make up.. but recently it went kinda good as well. 

Nice that you didn't feel insecure about it, pretty sure there is nothing to feel insecure about anyways. :3


----------



## Alienfish

Re makeup, I never wear it except if I have to cover up my lovely adult acne and stuff but yeah ;3

Anyway, we got a new shelver after like 10 million years that took over one of my old rooms which feels great, that room is pretty annoying and people keep bringing books from other rooms and put them in those shelves ughh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm happy that my last thesis paper for History is done. 
Now I can start reading my project book and working on that report.


----------



## Sophie23

my best friend made me something cute~


----------



## Bcat

Got my hair highlighted for the first time today. I love it. <3 I don’t look 15 anymore


----------



## Princess Mipha

Happy but mad at the same time.. my boy *Ekko* gets a new skin and I'm in love with it... but cmon, can riot stop taking all my money


----------



## Midoriya

Found out I did well on an exam and had a productive day.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because there is only two/one day(s) left till Halloween. I can't wait to start handing out all the candy my mom and I bought. Hopefully there will be kids this year to get them. Right now, those two big bag of chocolate is literally calling me, but I already had my chocolate this year, so I'm trying to stay away. XD


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been congested for weeks and today my sinuses finally started feeling like were clearing up.  It's so nice to be able to breathe properly again.


----------



## Blueskyy

I ran 3 miles at the fitness center and just finished some Gatorade. Will be in bed soon and tomorrow is an early release day at work for kids. So, I am pretty happy for that I guess.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I got to see my boyfriend this weekend... I miss him quite a bit tho ;-;​


----------



## Princess Mipha

Going for the (hopefully) last time to the
Veterinaire with my cat! Finally, after
~6 months (while having her 7 month) 
of struggle! ^-^


----------



## Tee-Tee

My hands are naturally really cold and today my electric hand warmer came! I'm in love with it!~


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy it’s Halloween tomorrow and someone liked my New bag and purse ~


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because this morning I got some hot chocolate from Starbucks. I love their hot chocolate and it was nice to drink on such a cold, nippy day. Also got to eat some of my mom's awesome clam chowder for dinner with cornbread on the side. A little honey on the cornbread taste soo good. It was especially nice. ^-^


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a free meal today.  I was in the drive-thru at Wendy's and when I pulled up to the window the lady said the woman ahead of me had paid for my meal.  That was such a nice surprise!

I seriously considered paying it forward and offering to pay for the person behind me, but my husband actually broke his hand last night so we are about to be subjected to some serious medical bills.  The extra $15 that I didn't have to pay for dinner tonight will be a huge help.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out with some friends and had fun.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My cat has been super cuddly lately and sleeps on my chest!! That’s very unusual behaviour because she’s independent and doesn’t like being touched that much. She has not done that in a long time so that made me really happy. Maybe she sensed that I’ve been sad lately and is trying to cheer me up


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Halloween! Also, it's my last day of work before my vacation and I am counting the hours until I can get out of this place. Looking forward to a week off.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally handed in the paper last night so I don't have to worry about that... just hoping I'll pass. Also my vest is on the way ayyy.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s Halloween


----------



## Nooblord

Someone left $15 of gas on a pump, thing is I never use that gas station but I won a $40 gift card from work for that specific station. Funny how circumstances like that can align, lucky me 

Oh, and I decided to pick up Luigi’s Mansion 3.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because it's Halloween and my mom and I carved our Halloween pumpkin for tonight. Also get to eat some of my mom's chili that I've been waiting all year for. So today is a good day to be happy. ^-^


----------



## Aquasplash

Today I am happy with who I am and what I believe in. Nothing can tear me down no matter what!


----------



## Blueskyy

I am happy that it is Friday and I am off until Monday. I also will see some coworker friends tomorrow to watch the Blues game. TGIF!


----------



## Stella-Io

Happy that I got throu a day of work, and now I have all day Saturday and (most of) Sunday to relax (I stress about work before the actual day of work). Gonna try to draw, play Animal Crossing, practice driving and hopefully get plants. If I can convince my parents to go.


----------



## Bcat

I'm happy for pasta and bread. :3


----------



## John Wick

That my cat woke up from her morning nap,  in time for her afternoon nap.

She almost slept through it. O_O


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my birthday!  I was off work, got to sleep in and had a nice, relaxing day.  My husband gave me a book that I really, really wanted so I'm excited to start reading it when I finish my current book.  We went out to dinner at my favorite restaurant.  The food was great and I tried a dessert I've never had before and it was amazing.  Then, I got to come home and celebrate my birthday with my favorite villagers in Animal Crossing.  All in all, it was a good day.


----------



## John Wick

LadyDestani said:


> Today was my birthday!  I was off work, got to sleep in and had a nice, relaxing day.  My husband gave me a book that I really, really wanted so I'm excited to start reading it when I finish my current book.  We went out to dinner at my favorite restaurant.  The food was great and I tried a dessert I've never had before and it was amazing.  Then, I got to come home and celebrate my birthday with my favorite villagers in Animal Crossing.  All in all, it was a good day.



Happy Birthday! 
I hope it was a great one. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

John Wick said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I hope it was a great one. ^_^



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm planning to hang out with my friends later today. I can't wait. <3


----------



## Midoriya

Got free tickets to a sports game... now if only I could find someone to go with, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have some free time to get more hours in a work and get schoolwork done today. I also got to hang out with friends last night and it was a great time


----------



## Hat'

I saw this at the bus stop.
Jambette really has had enough.



Spoiler: TW Smoking


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got two raid shinies back to back in Pokemon GO today! Registeel and Regice <3








(I promise shiny Regice looks a lot better in pogo lol, there it's a darker blue color)

Tomorrow I'm gonna try to get a shiny Regirock to complete the trio :>


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Made some kids' day with huge handfuls of candy--their expressions made my day in turn.


----------



## John Wick

It's just a really nice day.
I can't complain. ^_^


----------



## rianne

I reconnected with an old friend. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

It was another relaxing day at home for me.  I'm enjoying the thought of not having to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## Midoriya

Just got back from the sports game an hour or two ago!  We ended up winning 4-1!!  Had a great time with my friend.  I’m just really happy lately and I love all my friends both IRL and on here and my life.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I went to a late Halloween party since it’s the weekend and no one has classes the next day. Had some good food, hung out with friends, played board games and made some new acquaintances :>


----------



## Dim

Least I get an extra hour of sleep....


----------



## Hat'

IZ*ONE's album highlight has been released and I'm holding my fan shouts!!!!!!!
The title track, FIESTA sounds SO good from the 10 seconds we've heard... I don't how I'm gonna be waiting this long... the 11th seems so far away... I'm super hyped and happy!
I'll most definitely be learning the choreography (I've heard it's kinda hard, but it'll be a challenge!) and the lyrics, and really try to do a cover this time.


----------



## duckvely

Rewatched Hotel Del Luna


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I finally raised enough tbt to get a username that I like. This one really fits me well, so it's definitely a keep. ^-^

Now to raise more tbt for collectibles.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got a 5th town of NLWA (yes I am crazy). It was a used copy so I saved like 2 dollars. I had to make sure it wasn't a corrupted or hacked game, which it isn't. But the person erased all their old data so I have to start fresh. I don't mind thou, I'd rather that then a hacked but still playable game.

I got some writing done, and I'm happy with what I have now, I have like 2 or 3 chapters drafted out.

I also got a new little cactus buddy c: I'm gonna try to also reproduce my succulents so I got pots for the maybe hopefully baby ones to come.


----------



## LadyDestani

Daylight savings time is over!!!!

Also, I got a staff favorite in the Monster Mash-up event and got the collectibles I wanted from the shop today!


----------



## Dim

Just find out my brother is moving into the other room yayyyy finally! More space! Might also repaint my room because goddamn he made it look ugly af


----------



## Dim

Just found out my mom's been doing so much better she WON'T need a new liver :]


----------



## Princess Mipha

I usually fail to cook Tofu, but today I managed to do it good, yay.


----------



## Sophie23

I like this song


----------



## John Wick

I was awake for the restock and completed my lineup.

I'm happy.


----------



## Oldcatlady

my class ended early so i can stay home and relax now n-n


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm kinda crazy, but I changed my mind again on growing the bangs out. I realized the bangs look much better on me than without, so I'm happy to keep them. Also, my mom said she would help me out on learning to cut them on my own, so that's a big plus there. Now I don't have to go to the salon or anything when I move out on my own. ^o^


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve pretty much already finished my studying for the entire week, and now I have the opportunity to get ahead into next week in advance.  Also, my favorite sports teams are winning lately back-to-back as well.  I’m on a roll lately.


----------



## LadyDestani

Even though it's been a busy week, I'm still glad that I don't have to go to work. I actually had more time to relax today and start watching some of my shows again, like Outlander.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Went to a cat cafe today and ate some kimchi. Today’s first proper day in korea that I’ve been doing stuff so  tomorrow going to Gangnam


----------



## pLaYeR^^

I am happy, that I found this forum and registered here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

During my first hour class, my Orchestra teacher took me outside of the classroom to give me a present. It was a leather bracelet, with the words "I am loved". Whenever I feel like I'm not cared for, wearing it will remind me that I am. She's very sweet. I love her.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept well and feel more rested today.  I also got some good news.  First, I found out that my project implementation has been pushed out a week, so I don't have to work this weekend.  I was dreading it because I've been off all week and it felt like the implementation was cutting into my vacation.  Then, my husband had a doctor appointment and found out he can get his cast off in two weeks.  We thought it was going to be 6-8 weeks.  This is such a relief.  He'll still have to go through physical therapy for his hand so he won't be fully healed yet, but just having the cast off should make life a lot easier for both of us.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> During my first hour class, my Orchestra teacher took me outside of the classroom to give me a present. It was a leather bracelet, with the words "I am loved". Whenever I feel like I'm not cared for, wearing it will remind me that I am. She's very sweet. I love her.



Omg that's so lovely. What an amazing act of kindness ♡


----------



## Elveira

One of my students and I finished a big poster project together


----------



## Alienfish

Bought some novels and stuff for class, also soooo sooo happy i got that strange doll eventually last night.. that wait was not nice... staff imma hit u w/ toy hammers!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

The first day of snow came for me today. It was pretty light, but enough to accumulate on roofs.


----------



## Romaki

My parents allowed me to pre-order Pok?mon Sword today because they got a lot more money from something than they expected.  I wish the pre-order bonus was a figurine again, but I'm honestly more hopeful in the game being delivered early than anything. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My piano professor gave me a whole bunch of old music books that he didn't need anymore, and I happily took all of them! I've been a student here for five semesters, and if there's anything I know about piano sheet music, it's that buying a set can be very costly (I've spent as much as ~$30 on one book) so I'm really glad he was willing to give it all to me.

I got six books of music, five of them are quite thick. Can't wait to add these to my collection at home!


----------



## John Wick

It's beautiful outside, and I feel good today.


----------



## Lavamaize

I got weird doll which was cool


----------



## lilbil

I'm happy I get to meet my boyfriend later and relax after being at college all dayyy


----------



## cornimer

I got a second flower wand :'''''')  all thanks to Ben for allowing me to trade the Invader we shared
Also I cut my hair as it was starting to grow out and now it looks good again.....and I now just realized that the last time I cut my hair was the same day I got my _first_ flower wand. Spooky.


----------



## Soigne

i painted my nails and got to see a friend this morning


----------



## Alienfish

Good today at work, and my vest came in the mail.. well had to pick it up but yesss


----------



## Corrie

it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was stressing about an essay I had due this morning all week, only to find out it wasn't actually that bad.  Also, 3-day weekend!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was stressing about an essay I had due this morning all week, only to find out it wasn't actually that bad.  Also, 3-day weekend!



I have to go to class on Monday :,)

I'm just happy it's Friday and I have nowhere to be tomorrow, even if I won't get to go to bed til like 10pm.


----------



## John Wick

I woke up feeling strong willed, and nothing will bring me down.


----------



## Psydye

One of my favorite bands released a new album today!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm still off work. I'm glad that I don't have to work this weekend like I originally thought I would. And I got all my chores done today so I can relax the next two days before going back to work on Monday.


----------



## Stella-Io

Made it throu another week of work, even after that crazy very stressed out lady who ordered a cake. Omg.

But now I can relax this weekend, stay up late, watch my shows, write, play ACNL and enjoy 2 days off of work in a row, not just one lousy day.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Got enough tbt to get an animated avatar


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally got the time to sit down and play my towns!!!


----------



## Bcat

The what’s bothering you thread is back!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> The what’s bothering you thread is back!



I asked the staff bout it last night and Oblivia was nice enough to reopen it


----------



## Bcat

^Oblivia is best forum mom


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I got a Cotton Candy energy drink today~ It was so good! ^.^​


----------



## honeyaura

I'm decently happy so far. Playing Wind Waker HD, and the house is nice and quiet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> The what’s bothering you thread is back!



Oh it was gone? How come? o:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

honeyaura said:


> Oh it was gone? How come? o:



Well according to Jeremy, there were people posting in the thread complaining about other members or something like that? So they just closed the thread for like a week. I'm glad that Oblivia reopened it when I asked about it.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> ^Oblivia is best forum mom



oh yes! c;

anyway got some hw done and also got an annoying blade in a game i wanted last night!


----------



## Dim

Bro moved out of room yayyy one less roomate (shared one room with two people my whole life)


----------



## LadyDestani

I still have one more day off before I have to go back to work. Also, I made some pretty decent progress on designing my new town. I've had a mental block for a while, probably due to stress, so I'm glad this week I was able to come up with a lot of ideas.


----------



## John Wick

No telemarketers called me today.
Tis a miracle.


----------



## Alienfish

John Wick said:


> No telemarketers called me today.
> Tis a miracle.



Oh god I used to get those like every day before but thankfully they stopped for now. Probs because I block all numbers that are like that and don't pick up. If they want something important they can call again, or if I look it up and call back.

Anyway, got a B on that paper so I'm more than happy about that. The first question was really sneaky, but I think question 2 and 3 did the grade because looking back I'm definitely thinking I did a good job with those in the end!


----------



## Squidward

It's finally cold outside


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday, but still. It makes me happy to have a good day 

I went to the craft show, got pretty necklaces and a lava bead bracelet, then went out to eat and had actual French toast in what has been forever, THEN went shopping to my fav craft store and got new wall art. After that I played in Vac?o for hours on end planning out my town and such. Only one animal didnt use a plot but oh well, he's not permanent.

I haven't done anythin today since I woke up not that long ago, but today is another day off of work, so I get all day to play some ACNL.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriend bought me a skin I really wante in LoL.. 
my favorite skin now <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I went to the cinema to with my family to watch Maleficent: Mistress of Evil. Sure, the reviews are saying its mediocre, but I did it to enjoy my time.


----------



## John Wick

What I'm happy about, and what's bothering me are the same thing. It just depends how I look at it.

On one hand, I'm like, "Yeehaaa! There's enough ice cream left for one more bowl!"

Or.. "Crap. There's only enough ice cream left for one more bowl!" 

Tis a conundrum.

I'm happy about the current bowl I'm eating.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a surprisingly good day.  First of all, I didn't have to work, which is always a plus.  Then, my husband's favorite sports teams won today and my favorite sports team also won.  So, we're both in a good mood.  Yay!


----------



## griefseed

i was able to see doctor sleep today! i was able to work up a contract with my partner, i was able to


----------



## Corrie

It's snowing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because a few days ago I finally found a way to pull up my bangs and grow them out that's really comfortable for me. It turns out a headband works really well! Especially the soft ones, so I can finally stop worrying about my hair and just leave it be! Yay! No clips or breaking hair anymore! Just easy headbands!


----------



## John Wick

It's sunny with no clouds. I like camping in my yard on days like this.


----------



## Nice Oats

I helped build a shed and then came home and ate some cranberries. So yeah, I'm pretty content.


----------



## Cyadide

I'm not Happy VCE has taken all my happiness, though i had some nice food so i guess im happy about that


----------



## Zane

I have a little collection of a certain type of clown doll (it sounds weird but they?re really cute trust me) and today I found one at Value Village for the second time :O only 4$ ! An absolute fraction of what they can go for online.


----------



## Lavamaize

I had a good lunch


----------



## Corrie

IT'S SNOWING FLUFFY SNOW LIKE THE BEAUTIFUL KIND AND WE'RE PLAYING CHRISTMAS MUSIC AT WORK AND THERE'S TEARS RUNNING DOWN MY CHEEKS. I LOVE CHRISTMAS TIME SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that I sleep most of the night, and don't feel like crap today.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm not sure if this is something to be happy about, but the weather has been really nice for the last two weeks. Actually kinda very warm, but overall not too bad. I kinda like nice, decent weather.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I got offered my first job related to my major today, after an interview process going on for about a month! I did 3 interviews for this place during that time so that was a bit stressful.


----------



## Stella-Io

I get a day off tomorrow. I'm going to get some needed shopping done, like getting sleep clothes and pants for work (assuming I can find the sizes that fit, I hate even number size system the store uses. I'm literally a 3, a 4 is too big and a 2 is too small). It's basic necessity stuff, but still I enjoy shopping.


----------



## glasspandabear

I'm really relieved because I finally checked what grade I received on my college essay. It wasn't that great, but I got my grade up and I'm now sitting at a B, which is much better than before. I feel so relieved after finally checking after feeling like I'm going to have a huge anxiety attack about it for so long. 

Also, I'm starting to get closer to making rate at work, finally, which makes me feel better about myself. I've always felt pretty slow at learning new things, but I feel like I'm actually starting to get better at something for once.


----------



## Midoriya

You know, I’ve been moping around for a couple days but I think I’m finally over it now.  Yeah, things aren’t always going to go the way I want them to, and things aren’t perfect either, but I’m glad I’m still here.  I don’t know what it is that draws people towards me, but I’m glad I can have some sort of impact, however small it is, towards people that makes them happier.  In time it will definitely bloom into something even better.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I have such wonderful friends! They're always here when my parents are arguing or when I'm having a difficult time.

Shoutout to MasterM64 for talking to me n' keeping me company this evening c:​


----------



## Nicole.

I was greeted by the moon this morning when I opened my curtains


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally got to hangout with my friend. It soothed my exhaustion from crazy busyness of lately.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oh~ I forgot to add I’m happy that I was able to order a recent Red Velvet album today!!! ;w;​


----------



## Corrie

The roads are actually plowed.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good pasta for lunch..and payday in 12 days lol


----------



## John Wick

The grocery order being delivered today has ICE CREAM.

I can't wait!


----------



## MapleSilver

Having pizza tonight, which should be good.


----------



## Zura

My tv is fixed!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm gonna make a long furby later tonight and I'm getting my last dreamie today!! Plus I have pajamas for my dog coming in!


----------



## AlyssaAC

The weather was warm again today and I got cleaned up and I feel so much better. No one likes to be icky and I'm definitely one of those people. Also, only one more day to go and I pick up Pok?mon Sword! I'll finally be able to really get to play my Switch! I'm so excited and happy!


----------



## LadyDestani

Only two more days of work this week and my calendar is mostly free of meetings, so I might be able to get some actual work done.


----------



## mogyay

i'm sad bc i'm finally home and feeling a bit lonely BUT i missed the halloween event bc i was away and lovely miharu gifted me a bat potion which is what i wanted most <3 i love tbt


----------



## Stella-Io

Played some ACNL in my new town Vac?o, had good pizza for dinner, got some really soft pajama pants for when the cold finally decides to stay, along with other needed clothes. I also got a TV wall mount for 4$ even thou the price was listed as 30 lol.

Also while my hours for next week are weird, I still have a good amount of days working and a good amount of days off. I need a break from these customers, esp with stress holiday season coming round the corner.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I’m happy that I woke up early! I’m also happy about the fact that I’m getting my second tattoo tomorrow~​


----------



## Princess Mipha

I got such clean honors, makes me happy.


----------



## MapleSilver

Just woke up to seven happy birthday messages here which were quite pleasant. Great way to start off this day.


----------



## Squidward

An exam got delayed so I have more time to procrastinate!! yay


----------



## Corrie

There's under 2 hours left of work!


----------



## Snowesque

Lately I have been training my scalp to need less soap, after about a week I have noticed really positive results. Hopefully I can stretch it even further.


----------



## Imbri

I was able to track down the navy blue hair dye I want for my appointment next week. Bye-bye, raspberry!


----------



## Corrie

Snowesque said:


> Lately I have been training my scalp to need less soap, after about a week I have noticed really positive results. Hopefully I can stretch it even further.



How do you do that? Shower less often? I'd love to eventually go "no poo."


----------



## John Wick

It's only five days to go until summer, and I love summer.

No more sleeping under the covers.
That makes me happy.


----------



## Snowesque

Corrie said:


> How do you do that? Shower less often? I'd love to eventually go "no poo."



Shower as much as I usually would, but use less soap every time!
I want to try not washing it down the line, but I do not have any good shower cap alternatives at the moment.


----------



## Bcat

I got the ingredients to make my birthday cheesecake today!


----------



## Corrie

I am home now!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I have almost everything I own set up just the way I want it, cute, pink, and pretty. Pink clothes, my TBT and discord account set up in pink and is very cute, and most of my Switch is the way I want it too. Just need to set up my games the way I want it now. I just love pink and now if only I can get my hands on those pink and neon green Switch joy cons, I'll be all set. I'm sooo happy I have everything the way I like it now. I should of done this in the first place and I don't know why I didn't, but it's all good.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got the good sleep that lasts over 5 hours straight without interruption, for maybe first time in the past 3 or so months.
Haaaaahhh now the world looks so livid~!


----------



## John Wick

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Got the good sleep that lasts over 5 hours straight without interruption, for maybe first time in the past 3 or so months.
> Haaaaahhh now the world looks so livid~!



Five hours sleep is like a coma for me! ^_^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

John Wick said:


> Five hours sleep is like a coma for me! ^_^


Actually it was not much difference with coma, except for I must've been snoring like a pig king. lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday!  I've accomplished a lot this week and even though it was stressful, I feel good about everything I've done.

Oh, and I got a free cupcake today.


----------



## Alienfish

One of my classmates from literature was on the same train as me so we had a lil chat, it was nice  Anyways not much happy other than i got some red wine ig lol, and dyeing my hair rn. gotta print out some **** and read after i'm done w/ my hair


----------



## Soigne

i finally picked my glasses up


----------



## moonbyu

a lot of things!

- my friends are going to the mall tomorrow, and my dad agreed to take me so that's good!
- this happened on wednesday but it still makes me happy. i saw a cool broadway musical with my friends and i really liked it!
- i got my report card and my marks were extremely good! (except math but let's ignore that haha)
- today's a day off, so no school!
- i've been feeling super confident lately so let's hope it stays like that. -w-


----------



## Corrie

We got our person for the secret santa at my work! I have my MALE boss so that'll definitely be interesting! But I'm excited!!

plus it's Friday so Happy Friday to everyone who reads this!!


----------



## John Wick

I slept most of the night and there's only four days left of spring.

Begone, hayfever and welcome summer!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I don't have to work this weekend, so I'm looking forward to two days off and some much needed sleep.

My husband went back to playing Magic:The Gathering tonight, so I have the house all to myself for a few hours. I hope he manages okay since he's still in a cast, but I have to admit I've been looking forward to a little 'me' time.

Also, I had a delicious hot chocolate today to warm me up at work.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today is Friday, and unless work calls (I sure hope it doesn't) I get to have 2 days off to do stuff and not be tired from customers. I can stay up late again and be my true night owl self.


----------



## Midoriya

It’s Friday, I’ve been playing Pokemon Sword, and I’m just doing well in general.  I’ve been a lot happier lately.  I just love my family, everyone on TBT, in TA-DA, and here at my university too.  My only goal in life is to make as many people happy as possible.  I cried a bit because I still don’t feel like I deserve any of this... I don’t know why, but I just don’t.  I’ve kind of just realized that I don’t need to compare myself to others.  I don’t need to prove anything.  I’m just happy to be a good person.


----------



## MasterM64

Had a good day at work and won this beauty on eBay today:


----------



## Zura

Our Discord is full of talented artist.


----------



## rianne

I went with my ma to bring a bunch of old magazines, phone books, and cardboard to a school club that will be recycling them.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a good chunk of homework done, still need to go through another book but hopefully I can do that tomorrow or some other good time.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that all the housework is done. The laundry is done. The lawns are mowed, and I can relax for the rest of the day. ^_^


----------



## Stella-Io

Found a loft bed that met up to my apparently high standards (it was hard finding a good one at a decent price). I wanted it to be wood, a dark colour, anywhere from 100-400$ (idk how much bed frames should cost, I saved around 400 for it) and to NOT have anythin under it so I can put my desk under there, so it had to be tall as well.

Also found some more good music on YouTube to add to my playlists, apparently I like electric/trap/dubstep-esque music.


----------



## Snowesque

Snagged some weekly weekend pizza. It was even free!


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in since no work today.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got off work early today which never happens!


----------



## Midoriya

This was yesterday, but I had a relaxing day of playing Pokemon Sword nonstop, and I was productive as well.  I got some chores done as well as studying.  Lastly, two of my favorite sports teams pulled off impressive wins.  I’m just a lot happier lately.


----------



## Nicole.

I got so much work done yesterday but then started feeling poorly last night, so I'm up early today pushing myself to the max with work before I'm completely tuckered out and spend the day in bed tomorrow feeling ill and sorry for myself while everyone else is at work hehe.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



Ever since I have started fasting I have had so much energy out of nowhere... I would always end up waking up late, then feeling tired at an earlier than usual time. Now, it is the total opposite. It may be just me, but getting to sleep has been easier too it seems. That is not even mentioning I have been losing around a pound a week... I really wish I started this sooner ahahah.


----------



## Squidward

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I have started fasting I have had so much energy out of nowhere... I would always end up waking up late, then feeling tired at an earlier than usual time. Now, it is the total opposite. It may be just me, but getting to sleep has been easier too it seems. That is not even mentioning I have been losing around a pound a week... I really wish I started this sooner ahahah.



This is so interesting, if I may ask how long do you fast for and how often?


----------



## Sophie23

I might make my bedroom a Harry Potter themed bedroom!


----------



## cornimer

I was gifted a yoshi egg, a pierrot candy, and this AMAZING avatar for my birthday  I am so lucky to have the best friends ever!!!


----------



## seliph

cornimer said:


> I was gifted a yoshi egg, a pierrot candy, and this AMAZING avatar for my birthday  I am so lucky to have the best friends ever!!!



im happy abt this post


----------



## Nicole.

Was listening to the Christmas radio this morning, so excited to come home for the holidays!


----------



## Celinalia

my favorite asmr youtuber uploaded today soooo insomnia better be gone


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Looks like this my stray baby liked a new magical carpet, finally after taking so much trouble trying with what I can make her cage warm. She's now getting herself stuck on it and sleeping like a baby. Looking at it is making me so relieved. I'm happy.<3


----------



## John Wick

It's only twelve days until summer! ^_^


And my cat isn't in heat anymore.
Now we can all get some sleep. Including the cat! /\_/\


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY FOUND THAT MS DOS GAME I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR FOR AGES.

Sea school! How did that not come up faster! I need to download or buy that again somehow ... also those penguins and colourful fishes hmmmm aah


----------



## Snowesque

Squidward said:


> ⠀





Spoiler:  



It has been around two-three weeks now every day. I will eat a meal in the morning and then maybe a small surgery drink and two small snacks if I am feeling hungry for it later. It will typically happen within five hours, so the rest is fasting and sipping water.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy because I finished all my studying earlier, break is in around a week, and all of my sports teams have been winning lately.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Ate a heckin good breakfast and I kinda just want to rewind back to 9 AM

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also spent the day learning how to use the timeline in clip studio paint to make little animations. been real fun!! I just wish drawing didn't take so long, haha


----------



## Corrie

Bought three Christmas tree ornaments!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Had such a good day today, even thou I am (still) sick.

At a craft show I got an angel aura necklace with a real silver chain, then at that same craft show I got really nice smelling handmade soaps for a good price. My friend got me hooked on handmade oatmeal soap, it smells so good and I think it helps clear even a tiny bit of my acne. Plus it makes my skin soft.

I also got 2 new silver rings at a street vendor (I really love jewelry and silver). The entire time as well the weather was so cool, I didn't need a jacket, I could go out in shorts. Because it was overcast I also don't have a wicked sunburn  At the end we also got milkshakes and yummy spinach dip and fish dip. Today has been a really good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today.  I got to sleep in again and woke up on my own feeling rested.  But the best part of my day was when my favorite sports team had a miraculous come-from-behind victory!  My husband's favorite team also had a huge win against a division rival so we're both happy!


----------



## John Wick

Despite my cat meowing ALL FREAKING NIGHT..   AGAIN.. I got some sleep and woke up NOT feeling like crap. ^_^


----------



## Dim

good bday today. Thanks to everyone for the bday wishes! made my day :3

for my dinner my mother made her one and only homemade nachos and after that some rich chocolate cake from my local diner!

















Also got some cards and $$$$$ also my sis got me Luigi's Mansion 3 ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Happy Birthday, Nox!

One of my coworkers just got back from Tokyo and brought in some candy for all of us.  I got to try a couple of different Japanese Kit-Kat flavors today and they were very good.


----------



## Midoriya

HBD, Nox.  

Despite it being a Monday, I made it to all my classes today and finished my studying for the day, as well as being able to talk to someone I really care about again.  Lastly, one of my favorite sports teams won tonight again as well.  I’m on cloud nine right now.  Going to call it a night and carry this happy feeling with me onwards.


----------



## Sophie23

I might be getting Harry Potter stuff for my birthday and Christmas hopefully


----------



## Squidward

Happy birthday, Nox!!

I've finally watched the mandalorian and it's babby


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good lecture and my cousin had a book I needed further on in class which I am very grateful for, damn books be expensive


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was able to take a nap for an hour and I do feel a bit better 

Also my history in-class book report and recital are done, two less things I have to worry about for the rest of the semester.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> good bday today. Thanks to everyone for the bday wishes! made my day :3



Happy belated birthday!!

I now know your real name lol


----------



## John Wick

I have most of the housework out of the way. Only the vacuuming left to do!

And all this before 9.00am. ^_^


----------



## MapleSilver

As I was about to click not interested on a Youtube video, I discovered a new option called "don't recommend channel". If this button actually works, I will be really happy. Probably the first legitimately good change Youtube's made in years.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My class was canceled today so I relaxed at home, then did some work at the library and went for yoga


----------



## LadyDestani

After many, many months of searching I finally have my very own Aurora Egg!  Thanks to the wonderfully generous MasterM64 and the amazingly kind Miharu!


----------



## Snowesque

LadyDestani said:


> After many, many months of searching I finally have my very own Aurora Egg!  Thanks to the wonderfully generous MasterM64 and the amazingly kind Miharu!



Very happy for you!! I remembered you were looking for so long, I wished I had one to give.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

This my boy is wayward & naughty & cranky. He's sneaky and would always be looking to catch the moment when I'm not paying much attention around my feet, and would dash out the room immediately despite it's midnight and so cold outside. Lately I made a song, after making him violent for being taken back to the room forcibly, to lead him back to the room more naturally.
Tonight (a few more mins ago!) he ran away as usual... And I didn't try catch him by force. Instead I started singing while looking at his eyes - putting smile and words inbetween, like "c'moon baby/good boy my sweetie/etc." Then he followed my guide soon and got back to the room, without getting angry.<3
He's a so so precious my cute baby.


----------



## MapleSilver

LadyDestani said:


> After many, many months of searching I finally have my very own Aurora Egg!  Thanks to the wonderfully generous MasterM64 and the amazingly kind Miharu!



I just looked at the lineup you made with it and that looks incredible. Makes me think of springtime in Alaska with all those flowers, plus the aurora egg and cool feather.


----------



## John Wick

It's only nine days until summer. ^_^
That's what I'm happy about!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I just got back home from a job interview. I think it went pretty well! It's just, the person who was able to hire me wasn't there, so I may get a call back to get a second interview. I'm stoked. I hope I get the job!


----------



## LadyDestani

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just got back home from a job interview. I think it went pretty well! It's just, the person who was able to hire me wasn't there, so I may get a call back to get a second interview. I'm stoked. I hope I get the job!



Wishing you the best of luck!

I'm happy because today my husband finally got his cast removed.  He can move his hand again...somewhat.  He still has to do physical therapy to make sure he regains full use but he's so much more comfortable now.


----------



## Sanaki

Playing Pokemon sword with my friends made me happy today.


----------



## John Wick

It's friday, and the weather is going to be awesome all weekend!


----------



## Emolga59

I got an A+ on a hard french test. I can't believe it! Looks like my studying payed off.


----------



## honeyaura

I've had to teach my 1-4 graders math in a room that was a bit inconvenient; walls are thin, noisy students in other rooms and constantly coming in and out to see the principal that shared the room as well.

But I found out that I can use the music room for it instead now! It's a room somewhat secluded from all the other classes and only used once a week, so it isn't regularly maintained like everywhere else. So it feels almost like it's mine unofficially lol. It's an old room behind the storage corridor of the church itself. With a bit of cleaning and reorganizing, it feels a lot better. Just gonna spruce it up a bit more with plants etc to make it feel homely <3


----------



## LadyDestani

We had our holiday lunch at work today and I was able to catch up with some old friends from my prior department.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm done with playing in recitals for the semester 
(Not that I don't like playing in recitals but I have a lot of other stuff to do rn)


Also picked out a few piano pieces that I may potentially play next semester, one of them being the Pathetique sonata by Beethoven. I've been wanting to play that one for quite a while, and now my prof thinks that my skill level is good enough that I can work on it!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because my favorite sports teams keep winning and have positioned themselves into playoff spots, I just got my 8th gym badge in Pokemon Sword, and I get to go home tomorrow for break!  Feels like everything is just better these days.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Recieved a Breyer catologue in the mail, got to look at all the horses I'd like!


----------



## Alienfish

Saw my cousin in town, and also got Toni Morrison's "Beloved" book from him cause I'm gonna need it later this year. And found/bought some class literature that I need + the "as it was written" edition of Kerouac's "On the Road" that were translated into Swedish


----------



## Squidward

I passed my exam!


----------



## John Wick

It's saturday.
What else is there. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday. I made it through a very long week and tonight I get to kick back, watch some Outlander and play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Snowesque

I tried a different recipe yesterday and my partner  ended up really liking it!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so I got to sleep in today. I don't have any plans and my husband went to play Magic, so I've got the house all to myself for a few hours. I'm looking forward to a quiet, relaxing afternoon.


----------



## John Wick

It's sunday and I'm going to watch movies all day.


----------



## rianne

I just had a small cup of mint chocolate chip ice cream. It's the little things that can really make my day sometimes. (,:


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I bought some bits for my Harry Potter themed bedroom


----------



## John Wick

I slept most of the night for the first time in ages. My cat has started this insane digging in the litter box and I go and look and there's nothing there. It's clean.

Is she trying to tunnel her way to the center of the earth?


----------



## Sanaki

John Wick said:


> I slept most of the night for the first time in ages. My cat has started this insane digging in the litter box and I go and look and there's nothing there. It's clean.
> 
> Is she trying to tunnel her way to the center of the earth?



My rabbit does this.. and it honestly makes me mad because she makes a mess. Two different species though, but I find it can be a territorial thing? Like they want to claim it or something if someone just cleaned it.

I'm happy today because I did my exam on Friday instead of procrastinating until today.


----------



## John Wick

Ahri said:


> My rabbit does this.. and it honestly makes me mad because she makes a mess. Two different species though, but I find it can be a territorial thing? Like they want to claim it or something if someone just cleaned it.



She's an indoor cat with no interest in the outside, she just gets the midnight crazies!
I've got one of those litter boxes with high sides to minimize the mess, but she manages to not only kick the litter over the sides, but out the laundry door into the hallway.


----------



## Sanaki

John Wick said:


> She's an indoor cat with no interest in the outside, she just gets the midnight crazies!
> I've got one of those litter boxes with high sides to minimize the mess, but she manages to not only kick the litter over the sides, but out the laundry door into the hallway.



Me too. I have a large hooded one but she still manages to hike her litter out like she's messing with a football.  Watching her is funny sometimes.


----------



## Zane

my sister is out of the hospital


----------



## Zura

Zane said:


> my sister is out of the hospital



Omg I don't exactly know what was going on but that's great to hear. ^^^ is what makes me happy today xD


----------



## Midoriya

I’m on break and my favorite sports teams haven’t lost in more than a week.


----------



## LadyDestani

My project implementation this weekend went very smoothly.  It's the best one I've ever had and this project has been a serious thorn in my side for many months so the fact that something finally went right with it made me very happy.  We finished up the implementation in half the usual time and with absolutely zero issues.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

No classes this week! 

I mean I still can't escape from unrelenting schoolwork, but it feels nice to not have to go all over the place to classes. Now I can just loaf around for once lol


----------



## rianne

I got the physical copy of a magazine I contributed to for the first time, byline credited and everything. It's a two-page spread of photos and text that are a result of my passion and dedication. (,: Feelsgoodbro


----------



## michealsmells

Its my birthday!! I'm finally 17, which feels old at first only to realize that everyone I know is like... 19 and above. I've always been the youngest, I'm used to it : pensive :

- - - Post Merge - - -

DUDE! Right after posting I found a Rotom in SWSH (which is like, one of my favorite pokemon) AND got a lucky catch on the first ball!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Two more just spawned. This thing has a 2% spawn rate.


----------



## dizzy bone

For once the washing machine didn’t error out when I did my cycles today! My dog has also been worrying me because she’s been having diarrhea after we had to change her food to low calorie food. But lately she’s been pooping a lot better so I think she’s finally accustomed to it now :’ )


----------



## Sanaki

My bunny gave me a lot of love this morning and kissed me a lot. Got my grocery run done for my bunny and she really loves it so she thanked me and it made me happy. I'm also happy about how I feed her only triple washed organic vegetables, leafy greens, top quality hay and the best pellets because I feel like I'm doing good for her, she's also a free roamer so she gets plenty of exercise. She's a good source of my happiness and watching her improve and flourish everyday from being a neglected rabbit in a shelter (not saying the shelter people ignored her she was rescued in poor conditions) so everyday seeing her makes me happy.


----------



## John Wick

I got up early, around 6.00 am after a decent night's sleep, and I feel good. ^_^


----------



## Miharu

Got an A on my exam and now I can relax a little bit before preparing for finals cx


----------



## Sanaki

Got my acceptance letter to my new Uni, but otherwise not much


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to sort out my pants order... they forgot to fix their web shop stock to what they actual had in their physical store but I got really nice help from one of the girls there and while I originally wanted blue I had to pick green which I really don't mind after all it looked really good on the pics she was kind enough to send me on Instagram c: So hopefully on their way!

Also got some literature for class I needed, some dry shampoo, and watched an episode of a TV series I missed last night due to class


----------



## Nicole.

My brother is coming on Thursday and staying this weekend for our birthday, I haven't seen him in months so very pleased about seeing him.


----------



## John Wick

I got up at 5.00 am (yeah, the cat was digging up a storm, again) but I went to bed really early. 9.00 pm, and I feel refreshed, and I think it's going to be a good day today!


----------



## Psydye

Idk. I just feel all around good today!


----------



## mogyay

got out half an hour early from work


----------



## Emolga59

I scored 2 goals today in soccer without having any backlash. (Most of the boys become whiny brats when someone else who isn't athletic scores.)


----------



## Chris

Found the perfect Christmas gift for my partner.


----------



## LadyDestani

I left work after a busy day, turned on the car, and just then the song Imagine by John Lennon came on the radio.  I timed it perfectly and it's such a peaceful, relaxing song that it started to ease my mind on the drive home.

Also, I'm happy that tomorrow is my last day of work this week.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

The first day of Fall Break. I won't be going back to school until Monday. I can catch up on my assignments - _especially_ for AP Literature.


----------



## Imbri

I had a check-in with my hand surgeon, and she said that I can start weaning out of the splint next week. I'll be completely out of it the week before Christmas. It's been a long year (injured it back in early February).


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Waiting to hear a call back to see if I'll get the second interview! They said I should expect a call in about two hours, though...


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy my cat isn't in season anymore.
No more all night meowing.

The all night digging continues, but I'm used to that.

She'll be at the center of the earth in no time.

I've nicknamed her Shawshank.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished up all my necessary work a bit early so I got to leave about 30 minutes early.  I'm looking forward to 4 days off of work and I found out my sister-in-law should be bringing my niece and nephews up for a visit on Friday.


----------



## Nooblord

Got another bonus at work, and it’s a 4 day weekend  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Feeling a little bit more energetic now that I've had my daily morning dosage of caffeine. 



Nooblord said:


> Got another bonus at work,
> and it’s a 4 day weekend  Happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving! <3


----------



## Stella-Io

Happy ThanksGiving y'alls! (I know Canadians already celebrated ThanksGiving but still).

Today is my sisters birthday as well, and she really liked the gifts I got her 
Little does she know there's a part 2 coming later today
(She doesn't use the forums so she won't see this if anyone wants curious)


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that it's only two days until summer, and though today is a little hazy, it's been hot for just about all of november.

We're having an early summer I think. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I made it through my family's Thanksgiving gathering without a lot of stress and there was no fighting.  It helped that my brother didn't show up because he's usually the instigator in all the fights.


----------



## Cheryll

I feel full, I will actually gain weight. :3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

im very happy to be back at home from college! its been so nice being around my family and my boyfriend


----------



## Chris

My OH is making the bookings today to come see me the last week of December. I went down to his a few weeks ago so I didn't think we'd see each other again so soon - especially as I know he didn't get his full wages this month. Eeeee.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my World Family Ibiza pants in the mail today  And the DHL dude was kind enough to arrange so I could pick them up because no way I would have gotten home  in time when he called!

Also seeing a movie at the cinema tonight, looking forward and I need a break in studies.


----------



## Sweetley

I was able to pick up the last Scorbunny plushie from my local GameStop today. Saw that little dude actually over a week ago there but couldn't buy him around that time, so I was really happy that they didn't sold him. Got a nice place next to some other plushies of mine.


----------



## Sophie23

Next month it’ll be 3 weeks then I’ll be off for Christmas!


----------



## MapleSilver

I can finally relax today. These past two days were very exhausting.


----------



## dizzy bone

Discovered a new kdrama to watch and it does not disappoint in entertainment value. Found out my mom is watching the same one at the moment so it was nice to catch up with her and talk about it, since I rarely get to talk to her.


----------



## John Wick

My friend on here has the kindest most wonderful Soul. She GAVE me her beloved Kaleidoclover, and overwhelmed me with her kindness! ^_^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I saw some old friends today for the first time in over a year, and they were so happy to see me (as I was to see them)! When we were in junior high I used to go to their house and play Pokemon games all the time. They ended up changing schools when I was a sophomore in HS and I haven't seen them much since, but they're always happy to see me when they can


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I won my very first online link battle in Pok?mon. I never battled another player in Pok?mon before today, and I won the first one. Granted, I expect to lose more battles than I win, but I’m glad that I won the first one.


----------



## Dim

Parents got a bunch of Christmas decorations today...

season is here


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to see my niece and nephews today...all 5 of them. And I felt like I spent some quality time with each one. I fed the baby and played with each of the boys separately.

I had some good conversations with the older ones, too. My 9 year old nephew had set up a scene with some toy soldiers. One group was hiding in houses and behind fences. The other group was standing in a line out in the open. He asked me which side did I think had more common sense. I said the side that was hiding. He said neither side had common sense because they were at war and wars kill people. I was so proud of him and told him that was by far the best answer.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i went black friday shopping with a friend. we then went to get food and boba. then i went to hang out with my boyfriend for a bit and finally finished an assignment when i went home!! so now i can relax and do some sketching. it's been a busy and fulfilling day


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but it's worth posting about.

Yesterday at work my morning was absolute crap. I got less than 3 hours sleep that night, I dropped an entire tray of pastries for the hot case, customers kept getting mad at me, I couldn't do basic math cause I was so tired. I confused 12 dozen as 6 six packs of donuts when it should have been 12 packs of donuts. I was so ****ed off at customers, at one point literally every other customer was giving me an issue. I really thought I was gonna go ape**** that day.

BUT there is a bright side to this. After work I went out shopping and my god, everything got so much better. Walking up the stairs to the main part of the shop my dad pointed out some dolphin stuffed animals and picking one up was _instant_ stress relief. So ya know I had to buy it. I also got picture frames (they are actually the wrong size I wanted but oh well I have been wanting different sizes frames so frame my better artwork). I also got a bigger dolphin stuffed animal and a clamp light, another item I really wanted. Then for dinner we had good pizza. I got a proper amount of sleep today so I already know today will be better then yesterday work-wise.


----------



## John Wick

It's december first. Summer here in Australia.

That makes me happy. ^_^
I'll be camping in my backyard on weekends, with a fire going, drinking hot chocolate. ^_^

Edit. And the countdown to Shark Week 2019 is on! 4 days to go!

Woohoo!

I LOVE SHARKS!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to spend more time with my niece and nephews today. My 2 year old nephew was clinging to me pretty much all day and cried when it was time for us to leave. I felt bad that he was crying but also happy that he loves me and would miss me so much. I only get to see the kids a few times a year, so it means a lot to me that they know who I am and want to spend time with me.

Now, I get to relax and recuperate at home for the rest of the evening and tomorrow.


----------



## Nicole.

The countdown to Christmas finally begins!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I got Luigis Mansion 3 from my boyfriend. Great game <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I've been pretty calm throughout the day today.


----------



## duckykate

my dad bought me a new bike as an early christmas gift :> its shiny and purple and it was on sale too

heres a pic


----------



## nintendofan85

This is two days late, but I have a boyfriend now!


----------



## Zane

It?s snowing :] And the very first wishing piece i threw into the very first den spawned exactly what I was looking for (HA Polteageist) yeeeeaaaaaaaaa  Using my love ball on this sucker


----------



## John Wick

What I'm really happy about is it's summer and only three more days until Shark Week. ^_^

Sharks totally rock!
Dreams of megalodon.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It was my sister’s birthday today, and I gave her a gift. It was Yoshi’s Crafted World but I have it a small twist. I gave her the game box that was hidden away with her other gifts. Upon opening it, there’s nothing inside because I took the time to quickly insert the cartridge in the Nintendo Switch. She was a little shocked and my dad legit thought I bought the game with no cartridge inside. I gave her the Switch and the game was all set to go. I love playing tricks when it comes to giving gifts. At the end, my sister is happy with it and I’m hoping to play the game with her when I have free time.


----------



## Sanaki

Got my shiny dragapult after 1253 eggs.


----------



## Snowesque

Got some bath bombs as an early Christmas present. 
I have never used them before, so it is exciting!


----------



## LadyDestani

I did pretty much nothing today and it felt so good.


----------



## michealsmells

I've been super depressed all day but I just realized something. Yesterday I cleaned out my fishtanks and gave them Christmas Trees. Now you guys don't know this but I love love love fish, and I love to own them and raise them. I've had one named Express for about 7-8 months who's a cory catfish and two bettas named Cheesy Alfredo and Marinara Sauce that I got a week apart, but have had since the beginning of June, so 6 months now officially! Alfredo and Express even live together and are besties. 

I've always been bad with fish no matter how hard I try to care for them, something always happens and I lose them way sooner than I should've. Sometimes its my own fault, and like with my fishy who passed back in May, sometimes they just get sick (he lived for a year and a half, rip Ghost my baby <3). I just tend to sometimes get so depressed I neglect to care for them as much as I should and I feel like that correlates to them passing, which is even more heartbreaking.

Ok I'm rambling,basically I cleaned their tanks even though I've been at an extreme low the past week or so, and I'm so proud of myself for that! They're 6-8 months old and so big and fat and healthy and playful! Their personalities are so clear and I could just rant about them all day ;;. We rely on one another.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m glad I’ll be off for Christmas soon~ I’ve not been off for a while + and I haven’t been ill yet and touch wood I won’t be at all lol~


----------



## Hat'

I finally have a job!:!!!!! It's been three months since I've been searching for a job.
I got fired for my first job and since then I've been searching for a new one. I'm so happy because I have a new one! I'm starting on Wednesday, and the market (it's a little market, I really like small business, you're closer to the clients which I like!) is located in the city in which I used to live before! I'm so happy because I adora this city, it's so beautiful and the christmas decorations are always super amazing there! I'm excited!


----------



## Chris

Someone brought me over a reindeer Krispy Kreme donut.


----------



## John Wick

Two days until Shark Week!

I love summer.
There's not a cloud in the sky.
Very blue.


----------



## Soigne

the weather is cold but my sweater is warm


----------



## Sophie23

I got work tomorrow


----------



## John Wick

Shark Week starts in Australia tomorrow night, finally!

I love summer. ^_^


----------



## Chris

The CEO bought us all advent calendars.


----------



## Sanaki

Did laundry and showered, did some self care since it's a snow day


----------



## John Wick

And the morning flock of cockatoos just finished feeding in our huge tree!

What a sight. ^_^


----------



## Corrie

I got to see my family after having moved out for a few days. It's a bit of a shock to me so seeing them makes me feel better.


----------



## Pixori

I'm free of my toxic family and while it makes me sad sometimes... It's incredibly freeing to have finally broken free of their abusive hold. Literally my entire family was full of manipulative, lying and conniving people. My mother was a drunk who abused me and then refused to admit to her wrongdoings and my stepfather used to turn the other way while she was doing the abuse.. My sister is a massively big compulsive liar and likes embellishing big time... My aunt only every spoke to me when she needed something and they all are out of my life finally.

I'll miss them but.. I've been free from them for about two months now and it's so freeing. I just hope they don't ever try to weasel back into my life, is all.


----------



## Midoriya

-Out hot water is finally working, so I was able to take a hot shower instead of a cold one
-Everyone on TBT is really nice
-Animal Crossing New Horizons is only three months away
-It’s December
-Christmas is coming soon
-It’s also the first winter/Christmas for The Anime Degenerates Association (TA-DA) Discord server!

Things are looking up


----------



## MasterM64

Got off work early today and I now get to enjoy a relaxing evening on here and I will start playing Golden Sun (the first one) for the first time tonight on my Gameboy Player!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got the stupid shower cleaned in our dorm. The drain clogged weeks ago, and some of my suitemates kept trying to use it even when it was clogged so it got absolutely disgusting. Over break they unclogged it, but they didn't clean the shower. It was full of nasty stuff and mildew, but I got in there with some bleach spray and a scrubber and I got it all out. I finally got to take a shower!! I told my friend I haven't been this excited to take a shower in a long time lol 

Also, my history professor pushed the due date of the essay for that class from this Thursday to Monday at noon and OH MY GOD IM SO GRATEFUL (I already have the notes done so don't need to worry about that whoop)
I still have this essay to write for music history which is due tomorrow, but I'm about halfway done with it so I just gotta finish it here (if I can focus lmao)


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I GOT THE JOB AS A FRONT DESK HOST. I GOT THE JOB!!!!


----------



## John Wick

Dawnpiplup said:


> I GOT THE JOB AS A FRONT DESK HOST. I GOT THE JOB!!!!



Aw, congrats Dawn!
That's awesome! ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Wildtown gave me a blue feather XD


----------



## Sanaki

I had a bunch of pokemon sales in my shop, caught my Zacian in Pokemon sword. I cleaned a bunch today and shoveled some driveways today for some money since I had a snow day today


----------



## Corrie

I finally could blow-dry my hair and straighten it after finding my blowdryer and buying a new straightener. Air drying my hair feels nasty!


----------



## Oldcatlady

I've been working on a puzzle while listening to music and it's so relaxing n-n


----------



## LadyDestani

Dawnpiplup said:


> I GOT THE JOB AS A FRONT DESK HOST. I GOT THE JOB!!!!



Congrats! I'm so happy for you.

I'm also happy that today was a much calmer day at work. Yesterday was a nightmare.


----------



## Corndoggy

i recently had my wisdom teeth removed and today i ate pancakes, i could barley chew but they tasted so good. I also bought weetbix and had those for lunch, its a day full of tasty food


----------



## John Wick

I finally got that 2013 green candy and finished this lineup.

Now I can pack up my tent and get out of that Marketplace.

I've been camped out there for days!

My eyes right now --> O_O


----------



## Sweetley

Got finally the official Animal Crossing Sticker Book today in the mail. Really nice quality I must say.


----------



## moonbyu

my school boards currently on strike soo no school! i'm only happy cuz i forgot to do my homework.


----------



## Alienfish

JESUS DOES EXIST THANK YOU GUYS FOR MY PINWHEEL TWIN <3


----------



## MasterM64

Woke up well rested to a beautiful day ready to knock work out of the park!  Additionally, plan on playing on my Gamecube tonight!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have one of my two big essays finally done, although at the cost of my bedtime (the last two nights I've been up til 2am working on schoolwork). My next one is due on Monday and I'm prob gonna start it tonight.

Also I ordered an AVGN shirt over Black Friday weekend and it arrived today


----------



## Corrie

It's snowing and looks so pretty! Like in a movie. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I have one of my two big essays finally done, although at the cost of my bedtime (the last two nights I've been up til 2am working on schoolwork). My next one is due on Monday and I'm prob gonna start it tonight.
> 
> Also I ordered an AVGN shirt over Black Friday weekend and it arrived today



You should totally post a pic of your AVGN shirt! I love him!!


----------



## John Wick

Shark Week starts tonight.

Really late, when I'll be asleep.

Thanks Foxtel. 

At least I can record the episodes.


----------



## Princess Mipha

A guy that is making tourist guides for where to eat in a town was checking out the Restaurant of my Dad
and he was praising the website of my Dads Restaurant and asked who did it.. my Dad was so proud
when he said that is was his daughter (so me) who did it. I'm very happy that my Dad can be proud of me ^-^


----------



## mogyay

it's my birthday! i'm super fortunate for my friends here on tbt, i woke up to the luv of my life drawing this absolutely AMAZING vesta for me ♥! i honestly teared up, i felt so blessed by it! and thank u vanessa for sending me a beautiful pink rose collectible and for everyone wishing me a happy birthday, honestly this day could have been pretty bad if it wasn't for such amazing people blessing my life! oh and a special someone bought me dill and pickle chips :eyes: and other things but dill and pickle is most important


----------



## Mayor Monday

The snow here was beautiful, so I went for a walk in the woods with my brother and my mom's dog.

It's the little things.


----------



## Marte

My christmas dress arrived today, and oh.. my.. god. I feel like a princess in it, it's so beautiful hahah. LOVE


----------



## LadyDestani

I scheduled my time off through the end of the year. Just a few more weeks to go. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sanaki

Got some new fresh candles for my room and it smells super nice in here. Soy candles are so subtle if you get the right scents and I really am obsessed with air quality since I have a house rabbit, I never want my studio apartment to smell like the bad side of rabbit lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My Mom sent me some old decoration from when uh, let's say times were better, lol.
Anywas, she also sent some chocolate and.. DARK Kinder Bueno!
Never seen those before and I love dark chocolate


----------



## buniichu

I got to talk to somebody special to me uwu


----------



## Corrie

More snow today! Still the floofy kind I love so much! 
plus not to mention, the snowplow actually plowed my street!


----------



## SublimeDonut

Schoolyear's over! Now I've got two free months until second year of high school. Planning on sewing a lot of new patches in my clothes, practicing my watercolor skills, furnishing my villager's house in New Leaf, and going out a lot for movies, libraries, expos and explore some new cultural centers in my city. yeee


----------



## dizzy bone

I woke up this morning to a beautiful south East Asian “winter” breeze (not enough for a chill lol). It was probably no more than 28celius all day and the sun was bright but a nice and cool out. I live for this weather since it’s only for like a week before it’s blazing hot again. I don’t have to use my AC which is always a good thing!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> My christmas dress arrived today, and oh.. my.. god. I feel like a princess in it, it's so beautiful hahah. LOVE



Yesss dresses are the best  <3

Still so happy about my pinwheel, and that it's soon weekend. Need my rest even though I gotta read some...


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but I was too tired to post it.

After work I got done quite early so I got myself a polar bear stuffed animal. It's cute and it has a derpy little face with tiny eyes. It sits on my bed now with my other stuffed animals c:


----------



## Sanaki

It's a fresh new start today, I'm excited that it's almost the weekend. I'm also excited that I get to work from home today because of the snow, and I love running my Pokemon shop because I always run out of things to do at end game. I have some nice candles lit in my room, about to get my morning coffee.


----------



## Peter

packing a bag for a trip and wrapping presents i'm excited to give people


----------



## John Wick

I don't know if I'm happy, but my new phone arrives today, so I can stop using this, which has swollen so much it may explode. 

I have to redownload everything again.

I'm happy it has lasted until today.

And SHARK WEEK is on! ^_^


----------



## Zane

Logged in to some very nice surprises here :') had a pretty bad day up til now, so thanks bell tree for cheering me up ♥


----------



## Marte

Sheila said:


> Yesss dresses are the best  <3
> 
> Still so happy about my pinwheel, and that it's soon weekend. Need my rest even though I gotta read some...



Yaas! It's full of glitter, so this year I'm gonna be e.x.t.r.a!

And happy seeing you finally getting that pinwheel, cheers hahaha! ♥


----------



## LadyDestani

John Wick said:


> I don't know if I'm happy, but my new phone arrives today, so I can stop using this, which has swollen so much it may explode.
> 
> I have to redownload everything again.
> 
> I'm happy it has lasted until today.
> 
> And SHARK WEEK is on! ^_^



Shark Week is always a reason to be happy in my opinion.  Unfortunately, I have to wait another 6-8 months for it here. 

I'm happy today because of all the Christmas lights on the forum and for the kind friends who gifted me some. 

I'm also happy because today it became official.  Since my main project has now been implemented, I'm being moved to a different project team.  I believe this new team is far less stressful and the work less demanding than what I was doing.  I get to start transitioning to the new team next week, so I'm looking forward to that now.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today was one of my first days playing Splatoon 2, and I'm really happy with my progress in skill, because I usually stink at games like that. I also recieved Vesta today from  Redbow Cycling, which I'm very pleased about. 
I also didn't have to get a shot today and sit awkwardly in a room with expecting mothers (but instead I have to do it tomorrow, so... ': D win some lose some).


----------



## John Wick

LadyDestani said:


> Shark Week is always a reason to be happy in my opinion.  Unfortunately, I have to wait another 6-8 months for it here.
> 
> I'm happy today because of all the Christmas lights on the forum and for the kind friends who gifted me some.
> 
> I'm also happy because today it became official.  Since my main project has now been implemented, I'm being moved to a different project team.  I believe this new team is far less stressful and the work less demanding than what I was doing.  I get to start transitioning to the new team next week, so I'm looking forward to that now.



It's a fantastic Shark Week!

I got my new phone. It's horrible. It's the worst phone I've ever had, but I have finished setting it up, though I can't get rid of a voice thing that won't stop popping up. It's google.

Well that's what I've done today. All day.


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> Yaas! It's full of glitter, so this year I'm gonna be e.x.t.r.a!
> 
> And happy seeing you finally getting that pinwheel, cheers hahaha! ♥



Yes I might or might not have too many dresses but they are pretty and unique so v.v dresses5lyf

thank youuuu ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## buniichu

Replying to somebody I care about ;; <3


----------



## Alienfish

Feeling better, also treated myself with some hair dye and some credit to spend on LTs lol why did I get back into this


----------



## Corrie

MORE SNOW. Honestly it's been coming down like crazy the last few days! All floofy though!


----------



## Marte

Corrie said:


> MORE SNOW. Honestly it's been coming down like crazy the last few days! All floofy though!



Ahhh, how envious I am. Enjoy it while it's still there ~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love that the TV is sending cliche Christmas movies non stop. But.. nothing tops A Christmas Prince. Legendary


----------



## John Wick

I'm really trying to feel positive today but it's difficult after a rough week.

I have Shark Week to watch, and I'm happy about that.


----------



## michealsmells

I hatched a 6 IV Silicobra within only about 4-5 eggs! How in the world?!?!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm feeling unusually positive today. I'm hopeful that my new work assignment will be a major improvement. Some of my new team members have already reached out to welcome me so that's a nice start.

It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend and getting some much needed rest. I have the house to myself this evening, so I'm getting ready to kick back and watch some Outlander and play Animal Crossing.


----------



## maple22

Tomorrow is my brother's birthday, and Monday is my birthday.
And there just so happens to be no school on monday!!!!


----------



## Snowesque

My bath bombs came in the mail!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Myself yo


----------



## Midoriya

I’m just really happy to be surrounded by amazing people all the time... both on TBT, Discord, and IRL.  I honestly feel like I know what’s important in life... which is keeping all of my friends.  I don’t see myself feeling down again for a long time now.  I hope that I can have a great winter and Christmas, and everyone else here does as well.  I love you all <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Very happy to have amazing people like the TA-DA Discord server members in my life aaa <3

Goobster, Riley, and the others. I love y'all! <3 

I'm also happy that I managed to get rid of some toxicity in my life <: It's like... very hard for me to do in general, so I feel pretty accomplished!​


----------



## glow

Spoiler



i'm glad you said what you said even if it hurt. i'm glad for every ****ed up thing you've ever said to me and for every ****ed up thing you've ever done to me because it has only made this so much easier for me, i felt like i wasn't able to function when i truly believed that it was all my fault it fell apart. that it was me. that i could have done something differently, been a different, better person.

you can hurt me if it makes you feel better. i counted the ways you said the same thing in different words, while you called me toxic or distasteful or rude or whatever else you wanted. but i did mean it when i told you it was ok to say it. i wanted you to say every single thought you had of me. i want to hear it so i know the truth, about you, about what you truly felt. and feel.


----------



## grooviestbaby

I am happy about my fianc? and I moving out of an abusive situation. His dad isn't a nice man. We had been living with his family for a couple years now and finally, a situation arose allowing us to get out of there. It was a really sticky situation. My fianc? worked for his family's business, but his dad barely ever paid him. And when he did, it wasn't anywhere near what he deserved. We constantly were stressed and worrying about when we were going to be able to start our lives. We moved in with my mom a month or two ago and are so much happier. We have a great car now (before we had a hand-me-down truck that would barely start) and he has a job and we can finally start planning our future. I'm so blessed for this opportunity and I just love him so much.


----------



## LadyDestani

grooviestbaby said:


> I am happy about my fianc? and I moving out of an abusive situation. His dad isn't a nice man. We had been living with his family for a couple years now and finally, a situation arose allowing us to get out of there. It was a really sticky situation. My fianc? worked for his family's business, but his dad barely ever paid him. And when he did, it wasn't anywhere near what he deserved. We constantly were stressed and worrying about when we were going to be able to start our lives. We moved in with my mom a month or two ago and are so much happier. We have a great car now (before we had a hand-me-down truck that would barely start) and he has a job and we can finally start planning our future. I'm so blessed for this opportunity and I just love him so much.



Aww, congrats! I'm glad things are looking up for you.

I'm happy today because I don't have to work. I got to sleep in and my husband walked our dog while I was sleeping so now I don't have to take him out in the cold. I'm getting ready to enjoy a nice, hot shower, relax and be lazy most of the day.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that I don't have to do any housework today.
Tis all done.


----------



## Marte

Ben & Jerrys have blessed me with vegan ice cream! I'm going to eat the whole thing now bye


----------



## Snowesque

Marte said:


> Ben & Jerrys have blessed me with vegan ice cream! I'm going to eat the whole thing now bye



What flavor? 
I would love to hear what you like about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Spoiler:  



I am blown away at times at how kind and lovely people are in this community... I feel like I would not get any lights this year because I have a hard time starting conversation with people, which I think makes me come off as really cold unfortunately. Seeing so many nice messages really wants to make me take the leap and reach out.


----------



## Marte

Snowesque said:


> What flavor?
> I would love to hear what you like about it.




IT WAS AMAZING! I tried the brownie one! Have you tried any of them? 10/10 from my part ♥


----------



## Snowesque

Marte said:


> IT WAS AMAZING! I tried the brownie one! Have you tried any of them? 10/10 from my part ♥



I will try to find that one next time I go out! My store usually does not have any besides Cherry Garcia unfortunately haha. I see that one recommended a lot but I have not tried it, or any of the vegan ones yet.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Marte said:


> IT WAS AMAZING! I tried the brownie one! Have you tried any of them? 10/10 from my part ♥



Peanut butter cookie Ben n jerrys Hmmm
Was over ?5 so bit of a scam but whatever


----------



## Marte

Snowesque said:


> I will try to find that one next time I go out! My store usually does not have any besides Cherry Garcia unfortunately haha. I see that one recommended a lot but I have not tried it, or any of the vegan ones yet.



I've heard of that flavor, but they didn't have it. But I will definately end up trying all the flavors haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> Peanut butter cookie Ben n jerrys Hmmm
> Was over ?5 so bit of a scam but whatever



That's the other flavor my store got. Will try that next, heheheheh. I'm too excited for this.


----------



## Dinosaurz

The vegan magnums are delicious too


----------



## Marte

Not sure if I know that brand, but it looks pretty luxurious and tasteful!


----------



## maple22

I can eat badly because it's my brother's birthday


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy because we’ll be decorating the Christmas tree tonight! ​


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t get as much as I would like done today, but I did receive a grade for a paper back that I was worried about and I got an A on it.  Not that I didn’t already kind of know, but I’m beginning to realize more and more what the really important things are in life.


----------



## Marte

Leftover ice cream! I will never shut up about this, it's so good.


----------



## rianne

My ma took my car to get the interior detailed and the exterior waxed. So happy since it's part of my late birthday gift.


----------



## John Wick

It's dull outside but hot.
I don't have any energy, but there is Shark Week. So that.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Made some Arroz con Leche with raisins and it came out banger


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team beat a division rival today and my husband's favorite team won as well.


----------



## grooviestbaby

I'm about to make thumbprint cookies with the love of my life ^-^


----------



## ali.di.magix

We got a letter in the mail today complementing our christmas lights. It congratulated us on the effort we put in and spreading christmas cheer, it was really cute and unexpected to receive


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Yesterday I was busy and didn't get to open the little doors of my.advent calendar. Today I opened two at a time. And one of them had my very favorite chocolate in it. <3


----------



## Peg

The weather is gorgeous here, the sun is shining warmly.  More of my extended family members are arriving in town today.  Life is good!


----------



## Alienfish

Got compliments for my "special" pants and my hair dye today which definitely made my day, been stressed af lately.


----------



## Corrie

I was working on a sales booklet for a company at work; this involves creating mockups in their branding to make them interested enough to purchase our products with said customization (which equals more money to us). 

Anyway, I was working on this basically all day and made great progress so I'm feeling pretty pumped! I'll probably finish tomorrow.


----------



## John Wick

It's going to be a scorching hot day.

I'll be in here watching Shark Week with the air conditioner on.

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## mirrormirror

Playing Splatoon and not having to do anything haha


----------



## Oldcatlady

I went to get bbq with my bf and then we went to a board game cafe. I love board games n-n

I also recently found a discord group that I love which is super rare ;-; it’s about one of my niche interests so it felt good being able to talk about with people that love it too!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today my husband suggested that he will go out tomorrow and pick up a Christmas present for one of our nephews who is really into sports.  Normally, I do all of the gift shopping, but my husband has an idea of what kind of basketball he wants to buy him so he's going to go pick it out and buy it himself.  That's one less gift I have to worry about this year, and I'm sure my husband will do a better job than I would since I know nothing about basketball.


----------



## MasterM64

Just finished one of my jobs today and will be full time at my other job starting next week so I am super excited at the moment!


----------



## Corrie

Floofy snow again!! Then I'll go home, have my mom give me my tetanus shot and then we'll wrap Christmas presents! Wrapping gifts is like, one of my favourite things about Christmas!


----------



## Sophie23

Someone’s helping me


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> Just finished one of my jobs today and will be full time at my other job starting next week so I am super excited at the moment!



Wait *MasterM64* are you working TWO jobs?

Today is day one off from work today. My dog has been quite upset that I keep leaving for work so often so I'm making up for it by snuggling with her today. Earlier today I went out shopping and got some fake flowers, a terracotta pot for my succulents in the future and also new plants! I got a pothos, flamingo flower and a neat lookin succulent. Not sure what variety it is yet. It doesn't say.


----------



## John Wick

I slept through the night without having a hypo. I normally wake up with very low blood sugar most nights.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Wait *MasterM64* are you working TWO jobs?&#55357;&#56876;



Indeed! lol For about 2 months, I was working 50+ hours a week between the 2 jobs. I just finished my retail job and I am now going full time in my insurance job.


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> Indeed! lol For about 2 months, I was working 50+ hours a week between the 2 jobs. I just finished my retail job and I am now going full time in my insurance job.



Omg 50+ hours... How did you even do it that's so much working, and for TWO MONTHS. I must applaud. I was scheduled for 50 hours one time and I couldn't handle it.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Omg 50+ hours... How did you even do it that's so much working, and for TWO MONTHS. I must applaud. I was scheduled for 50 hours one time and I couldn't handle it.



Yeah, it was nuts and felt like hell on many occasions! lol I basically had no days off at all except when a holiday was observed by both jobs. Thank you for the kudos my friend!  To get by, sometimes you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> Yeah, it was nuts and felt like hell on many occasions! lol I basically had no days off at all except when a holiday was observed by both jobs. Thank you for the kudos my friend!  To get by, sometimes you got to do what you got to do.



Damn ain't that the truth. But I wish you the best going forward with your job now, I hope you don't have to get hectic hours like that again.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Damn ain't that the truth. But I wish you the best going forward with your job now, I hope you don't have to get hectic hours like that again.



Thank you my friend, I hope you are able to find the same as well!  Fortunately this new job is just 9-5 Monday-Friday (except during tragic situations where the entire insurance office has to report in)!


----------



## Snowesque

I had some dairy free ice cream for the first time and it. was. delicious !!


----------



## Rhythrin

My boss applauded me on my work ethic and I got a payrise!! I'm very proud of myself~


----------



## rianne

I got unexpected positive feedback (and from someone I just met today[!]). It made my day because I was so nervous taking on the project, as well as fighting self-doubt, on and off for weeks.


----------



## John Wick

Sad that Shark Week is over, but stoked I got to see megashark Deep Blue.

Over 20 ft of beautiful Great White Shark.

__/\__


----------



## Peg

Even more of  members of my extended family have arrived in town yesterday!  This is so wonderful for me!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'M FINALLY DONE WITH SCHOOL BS HURRAH
Also I'm glad I studied as much as I did for my music hist written final, I finished it in about 30 min lol

Now I can finally play Lets Go Eevee without being interrupted by school constantly


----------



## Corrie

I'm going to try to post here everyday to help raise my happiness.

SO, that said, today I'm happy about the fact that Christmas is just around the corner! I wrapped gifts with my family last night and it made me smile so much!!


----------



## Bcat

Finally bought Minecraft and played it for the first time today! I built an igloo. :3


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been having a rough week, so I'm not happy about much right now, but at least it wasn't raining today.  That was a plus.  Trying to look on the bright side of things to cheer myself up.


----------



## MasterM64

LadyDestani said:


> I've been having a rough week, so I'm not happy about much right now, but at least it wasn't raining today.  That was a plus.  Trying to look on the bright side of things to cheer myself up.



Sorry to hear that things have been rough for you my friend :/, life definitely has quite a share of potholes on its road! Good for you for looking at the bright side though! 


Thinking my day, I am happy that my week is going to be relatively easy from this point forward and I have a fun trip to look forward to this weekend!


----------



## michealsmells

Its my TBT anniversary! I didn't even realize it was today, but I suddenly got seashells and was so confused, but I guess that's why!!!

Its been a blast being on here. Everyone's so nice, and I've been able to open up a lot about games I play and my art <3


----------



## Sweetley

It snowed overnight, so we actually have some snow outside here where I live today! I mean, it's not that much, like a thin layer, also the stupid sun shines again, but hey, I take what I get to enjoy a little bit of a winter-ish day.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Had a good, productive day. Spent the day doing all of my Christmas shopping, had some good chats with the people in the pop culture store and crystal shop I went into! Finally got my hair cut since it was getting long and messy. Came home and played some games, and chatted with a very good friend of mine


----------



## John Wick

I slept through the night without having low blood sugar.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was much, much better than the prior days this week.  I got to spend more time working on my new project and handed off a few maintenance items from my previous project.  The new project team seems much more easy-going and there wasn't a lot of pressure and stress to have things done right away.  The goal is quality over speed, which I appreciate.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s 10 days till my birthday


----------



## Alienfish

I FOUND 3D PINBALL SPACE CADET old windows game thing for download and it works on win 10, yeehaw <3


----------



## Stella-Io

Some of this was yesterday but oh well.

My sister completed the amazon order (she used her account to get somethin for me using her card, so I gave her back what money she had left on the card). My earbuds are getting here really soon, which is good cause my current ones are breaking and bending in places.

My loft bed will be ready to pick up today, even thou I may not get it today. But that means I'm just closer to getting my room to actually look nice.

Even thou I have work today and I've been dreading going back, it's a short shift so hopefully the day will go by fast.


----------



## John Wick

It looks like it might be sunny today. Even though it's summer every day for the past week has been hazy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I just took a short trip down the memory and I almost teared up.







Thank goodness that both my game and PS2 still works!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to leave work early today and I finished pretty much all of my Christmas shopping. I only have a gift card and a few cards to pick up, but thank goodness the hardest part is done.

Oh, and I got my Swamp Potion today!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Getting to see my college admissions counselor. Even if I only talked to her for ten minutes, I'm really glad to have the chance to meet with her one on one.


----------



## Snowesque

Ate the most buttery potatoes on my life today... aumpff. Now I am happily full.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I got to have a couple hours to get lazy today.  been lying on the floor heating since then while playing in my towns<3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I started to draw again after a long time. My skills are a bit rusty, but just getting back to one of my favourite hobbies make me smile.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I WON ?140 XDDDDDD


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm just relaxing at home today. I have no plans to do anything at all.


----------



## John Wick

I'm ALLLLIIIIVE!

What else is there?

Every day above ground, is a good day. (Scarface quote.)


----------



## Chicha

I survived the semester and I'm off for a few weeks!

This one felt tougher than previous ones. It was more chaotic but it made it more rewarding at the end.


----------



## HistoryH22

Watched the meteor shower early this morning. Im so happy the weather was clear for it.


----------



## Midoriya

Honestly, this day started off like crap but just kept getting better and better.  I had more final exams today, but I think I’ve done well enough in all of my finals so far to pass my classes.  I just started feeling more happy and confident throughout the day and now that I only have one to go I feel like I’m off and running to the end of university.  I haven’t been able to catch a long break from school since... what, the summer of 2018?  So yeah, it’s been a long time coming, LOL.  I’ve put in a lot of hard work and I’m very proud of it.  Long journey farewell, my friends.


----------



## Dim

Just found out my sister's doing better and may come home. I really hope things get better


----------



## Soigne

i've finally decided what i'm doing after graduating!! i'm meeting with an old high school teacher of mine next week to discuss some things about graduate school, and he's going to give me some books in greek to translate so i can practice.


----------



## Stella-Io

CATS!

I have a collection of stuffed animal cats based off of a Japanese cartoon show (IDK what the show is called) and there's 4 total, an orange Tabby named Toramachi, a grey tabby named Amemori, a lazy pale yellow cat named Mikemura and the last one I needed, the black Samurai cat named Kuroki.

My collection of the stuffed animal squishy cats is COMPLETE. It's literally been months, they weren't always at the store I get them from. I just love them, they're so cute and squishy and soft and I love them. Pics soon.


Spoiler: Oops got distracted anyway cats











If picture quality is bad blame twitter.


----------



## Midoriya

Found out I passed one of my classes and I’m literally so excited to find out my other grades!  I haven’t been this happy in a long time.  I feel so energized even though it’s early morning here right now.  I should go to sleep though.


----------



## Chris

Went around the Christmas markets with my friend this afternoon and basically just ate a ton of street food.


----------



## John Wick

I slept all night, even with the cat in heat again.


----------



## Hal

Finally reached out to some artists for commissions.
Also didn't have to work today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep in. I slept pretty well for the first time in a few days. I've been kind of sick, but I'm starting to feel better today. Also, my favorite sports team won today!


----------



## Corndoggy

i've just been told by my surgical nurse that my sinuses should be completely healed now. This means i can finally use straws again (i have my own metal ones which i bring everywhere which can finally get used again), as well as blow my nose and all the other fun stuff u need ur sinuses for


----------



## maple22

I honestly can't explain how overjoyed I am right now.
My English class just ended. I had two final English essays that were due all the way back on the 12th, both of which I were unable to finish until this morning. In addition to that, I felt that the papers were really rushed and badly done. I thought that I would inevitably fail the course.
However, the assignments were graded tonight, and one of them got full points, while the other almost got full points. Am I dreaming? I'm so relieved and looking forward to a hopefully stress-free holiday break.


----------



## Sophie23

7 days till my birthday and I don’t have work today


----------



## rianne

I caught 3 Pok?mon via max raids today.  Not bad considering I only had a bit of time to play Shield after work.


----------



## Rhythrin

maple22 said:


> I honestly can't explain how overjoyed I am right now.
> My English class just ended. I had two final English essays that were due all the way back on the 12th, both of which I were unable to finish until this morning. In addition to that, I felt that the papers were really rushed and badly done. I thought that I would inevitably fail the course.
> However, the assignments were graded tonight, and one of them got full points, while the other almost got full points. Am I dreaming? I'm so relieved and looking forward to a hopefully stress-free holiday break.



Oh yay, I'm so happy for you! Nothing beats a stress-free break where you just get to relax and not think of any responsibilities for the time being. ♥


----------



## Sanaki

Winter break and red dead redemption 2 is an amazing mix


----------



## Bcat

i get to play minecraft today


----------



## Valzed

My mom went to the ENT doctor to get the results of her CT scan and found out that while the lump is indeed a tumor it is NOT cancerous or life threatening in any way! Woo hoo! We're all so relieved and happy. With her having cancer before we've been on pins & needles worrying about what this lump in her neck is. This is the first time we felt like we could take a breath since Thanksgiving week. She does have to have the lump removed because it's near her carotid artery but the ENT doc said she can wait until after the holidays to have the surgery. He does want her to make the appointment asap but only because it takes _forever_ to get an appointment for surgery. 

Thank you to everyone who sent well wishes & words of encouragement!


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> My mom went to the ENT doctor to get the results of her CT scan and found out that while the lump is indeed a tumor it is NOT cancerous or life threatening in any way! Woo hoo! We're all so relieved and happy. With her having cancer before we've been on pins & needles worrying about what this lump in her neck is. This is the first time we felt like we could take a breath since Thanksgiving week. She does have to have the lump removed because it's near her carotid artery but the ENT doc said she can wait until after the holidays to have the surgery. He does want her to make the appointment asap but only because it takes _forever_ to get an appointment for surgery.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent well wishes & words of encouragement!



Ahhh so happy for you guys! Hope that surgery goes well though


----------



## Valzed

Sheila said:


> Ahhh so happy for you guys! Hope that surgery goes well though



Thank you! Having surgery is always a concern but we're relieved she doesn't have to go through chemo again on top of the surgery. We're just relieved in general. lol!


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> Thank you! Having surgery is always a concern but we're relieved she doesn't have to go through chemo again on top of the surgery. We're just relieved in general. lol!



Yeah true, that thing can be literally hell if you're not in shape for it and really painful regardless... Must be really nice to hear so you can relax over the holidays c:


----------



## cornimer

My favourite musician (who normally does progressive rock and metal) released an orchestral album today and it's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Dim

cornimer said:


> My favourite musician (who normally does progressive rock and metal) released an orchestral album today and it's absolutely beautiful!!


jw but who would that be? :0


----------



## cornimer

Nox said:


> jw but who would that be? :0



Eric Gillette


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

She taps my head with her adorable paws. And chews my hair at times. When I'm doing something closely by her side. Feels dead.


----------



## moonbyu

i'm meeeting my friend in a week!  i've probably said this like 10 times on this thread but still! i'm super excited. we've been friends since the 4th grade and i haven't seen her in a year and a half. she's an absolute angel and it's the only thing that's getting me through this week tbh.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t know if I mentioned it here or not in the What’s Bothering You thread this fall, but I mentioned how I was having a rough time because even though I was doing well in most of my classes, there was one I didn’t think I was going to pass.  I’m in my senior year of university so I can’t really afford to fail anything.  And I know grades and stuff aren’t the only important thing in life, but I hold great value in them and they’re one of the only things that makes me happy right now.  Well it turns out I ended up passing that class after all.  After everything I’ve had to deal with this semester, that really made my day.  I’m having trouble containing myself from crying.  Someone please help me ;_;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^^I'm afraid to look at my grades lmao (even though I'm sure I did fine).


----------



## Corrie

I lit a Christmas candle and now it smells like pine in here! ^__________^


----------



## Cheryll

I finally don't really feel sick now, yay~
No more coughs which...if you know me...I will get sick probably later. ;w;


----------



## Stella-Io

My parents brought me home 5 cheese ziti from a restaurant they went out to today. I love cheese and ziti, so it was really good.

I also brought home cookies from work today and they're soft (which is why I bought them, but still I love sweets).


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

(All right, this is gonna be a bit of a read, but it made me so, so happy!)

My mother has had hearing damage and hearing loss her entire life. For all 21 of my years, she's always had a little trouble listening, as normal speech sounds like background noise to her, like TV static. We've always had to speak loudly so that she could understand us, and she needs people to speak and enunciate clearly, always have subtitles in media, and needs to face whoever is speaking to her if she wants to listen. Although she doesn't show it, it embarrasses her; she'd end up saying "Huh?" at last five times if someone isn't speaking loudly or clearly enough, and she'd be mortified by the thought of sounding like she's dumb. Not only does she have the pride of a lion, but she hates admitting that she needs help. She'd rather suffer and pretend everything's fine than alert everyone to the fact that something in her body doesn't work (for the longest time, it was like showing this vulnerability made her "weak" in the eyes of others, and would make her a target for bullying; let's be honest, were she a teenager, you could almost guarantee someone would've made fun of her for it.) She hates asking for help and accepting her problems. 

Well, today, she hit me with an enormous surprise. Today, I discovered that she finally relented, asked a few doctors, and finally got a hearing aid. You see, we've discussed this in the past before,  but back then, we never could've afforded it. Not to mention, she hated how visible they were, like a big sign that says "Hey! I have something wrong with me!" on flashing neon. I'd always told her she shouldn't have to feel embarrassed for it, but her opinion stuck. She didn't want others to know she was having trouble (and who am I kidding, I do it too, she's probably who I got the tendency from).

Today, she lifted her hair away from her ear, and pointed to the little pale device sitting in it, grinning widely. If my jaw wasn't attached, it would have hit the floor. I was so happy for her that I started crying on the spot. She hasn't been able to hear properly for her entire life; knowing that she finally can, and what her actions meant, made me overwhelmed with joy. It was like witnessing a mute become able to speak again, a paralysis victim become able to walk again, a colorblind person become able to see properly, a comatose patient finally waking up, memories returning for an amnesiac, a victim of cancer finally defeating the sickness. I couldn't help it, I was sobbing because of happy I was for her. When she told me she'd actually gotten it two days ago and was waiting to see if any of us would notice the difference, I started laughing, and i swear I would've popped her back if I'd hugged her any tighter.

She can hear conversations now. She can listen at safer volume levels now. It's easier to get her attention now. She's even more observant now. She can sing on key with her music now. There's so much she can do now, and it's making me wanna cry happily again just thinking about it. Im just so, so happy for her 

Would I call this an X-mas miracle? Maybe 
Would I say this is the best gift of the season for us all? Abso-friggin-lutely! 
Im so happy for and proud of her!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Nice, MarzipanDragyn!  I’m happy for you.  Always happy to hear good things happening to my friends.

I’m just happy in general lately.  I get to go home later today!


----------



## poweradeex

I am feeling more positive about improving a bit with my eating disorder


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to leave work early today because my team did a holiday team-building event.  We had a bowling tournament and my team actually won!  I'm not a great bowler, but I did contribute.


----------



## Imbri

Tomorrow is my scheduled day off and one of my coworkers offered to work Friday for me, so I'll have an extra day.


----------



## Alienfish

last night of class before holidays.. well we gotta write a paper as well but honestly this part have been sooo draining. hope next ones are better


----------



## Soigne

i got an A+ in one of my classes this semester!!


----------



## Corrie

We get a half day at work today because I'm volunteering in Christmas Cheer in the afternoon!


----------



## Midoriya

A-lo-la!  I’m home from university!  The salty sea breeze sang to me and brought me here to you all today.

I return to martial arts later today, which I’m really happy about.  Time to show just how much I’ve improved.


----------



## LadyDestani

I won a $100 gift card at work today!  I'm also happy because my new project team is working out really well.  I feel much less stressed and I'm actually able to complete the work I set out to do each day instead of being pulled to do a million other things.  Tomorrow is my last full day of work for the year.  Friday is a half day, and then I don't go back to work until after New Year's!


----------



## zujika

Today was a nice, chill day. Getting to spend the day with my family was nice.
Finally starting to feel the weight of my depression ease, which usually isn't the case this time of year.

Feeling optimistic about the future, and not just because animal crossing is getting nearer and nearer.
Hopefully I will ride this positive wave until the end of the year at least.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I got my nails done as a treat to myself ^_^ it’s my first time getting acrylic nails and I love it so much


----------



## Alienfish

Probably posted somewhere else but yeah happy my bangs finally grew out to a length where I can keep them down without getting a mullet going on in the back.. so gonna let the hair in the back grow out for once aaa


----------



## Mokuren

I started drawing again ^^ havn't since july so I am pretty hyped about it. I want to make more progress!


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Christmas present from my work taxi driver today, bless


----------



## cIementine

i got an offer from my first choice uni today! i only applied a week ago, and my offer got reduced from AAA to BBB !! the best early birthday gift


----------



## John Wick

No nightmares last night. I slept through the whole night, which is why I was up at 5.30 am.

Looks like a good day to be alive.


----------



## Midoriya

Ah, what a glorious day.  My legs are still sore from martial arts yesterday, so now it’s time to have some protein and get back in shape again.  I get to do the dishes and fix some stuff with our electronics, it’s sunny outside, I can play more of my final playthrough of Pokemon Ultra Sun with the unique team I made, I can play my Switch on my TV again finally, and it’s overall just a great day so far because I got to sleep in.  C:


----------



## Nicole.

Got loads of wrapping done today, I didn't want to leave it to the last minute again like I did last year.


----------



## Corrie

My coworker and her friend made my bf and I vegan cookies! They even went out of the way to buy vegan margarine and nut milk.


----------



## watercolorwish

break started today so i finally have time to work on projects and stuff. and im hoping for a better schedule for next semester classes. at least a better lunch block


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I only have to work a half day, then I'm done with work for the rest of the year!  Also, my boss brought in some really good doughnuts today.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I get a guitar and stickers for it for xmas...AND IT'S PINK!!!


----------



## Midoriya

I just got another final exam grade back and I got a perfect score on it!  Didn’t even miss one point.


----------



## Mokuren

My boyfriend has today a day off and I can spend some time with him. Am really happy somehow


----------



## Alienfish

Nice to have a weekend where I don't have to plan my days for reading and discussion questions. And hopefully get some creative stuff done.


----------



## Chris

Last day of work for the year! We ordered in breakfast and our department heads treated us to a three course meal for lunch. They gifted us chocolate and I also won a bottle of prosecco in our office raffle. Then I was allowed to go 2.5hrs early! Great way to finish up the year!


----------



## Snowesque

My medicine and a lovely card came in the mail.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm done with work for the rest of the year! Well, mostly. I do have to log in from home one day next week to move some files for implementation, but that should only take a few minutes. I finished the last of my Christmas shopping and wrapping today, so I'm looking forward to relaxing for a few days before all the family gatherings begin.


----------



## Midoriya

I got the last of my grades back!  Looks like I received two Cs, two Bs, and two As.  That was one really tough semester, and I’m not quite sure how I made it through other than the constant support from my friends both IRL and from here.  I also went to martial arts again tonight and am getting back to top form again in that.  I really can’t believe I only have one semester of university left.  I don’t think I’m that smart, XD.  We are also going shopping for a Christmas tree later today, so maybe that will put me more in the Christmas spirit again.  I know listening to the winter music on ACNL while snow was falling in my town helped.  Seriously don’t know what I would do without you all.  <3

EDIT: Oh, and my favorite sports team won as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Hit the 5 mil score mark on that 3D Pinball game/demo last night. Considering how bad it is/was for its time and the flippers and the hole between them is a bit too large it's very easy to fail even with tilting I considering it cool. Also even if running it in compability mode for XP it kinda sucks if you machine is too new.

Still great nostalgia game.


----------



## Sophie23

I helped mum wrap some Christmas presents and I’m going to the cinema tomorrow~


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy my area has escaped the bushfires, and sad that so many are raging out of control.


----------



## Alienfish

Got what I wanted and needed from the birthday store, and got to see a cousin today.


----------



## Giddy

Helped my mum with cleaning, putting up new Christmas lights and wrapping up cat presents.
Got to see my cats enjoy their catnip XD 
And almost ready to reset my pokemon Platnium to play from scratch again! Just trading over items to another Platinum game!


----------



## moonbyu

if you've been keeping up with my recent posts on here, you'd know that on sunday, my friend from the us is coming and im super ecstatic! tomorrow's the big day  i can't wait!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m more in the Christmas spirit now.  I told my dad and mom that I didn’t want them to spend anything for me for Christmas since we’re tight on money, and that that would make me happy.  I tell them this every year though nowadays.  In return, I bought our Christmas tree this year for my mom.  I just love spending time with family and friends both IRL, on here, and in TA-DA as well.  Perhaps that is the greatest gift of all.  <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Today's been a sad day for me but I did finally get my light blue balloon collectible so that's heckin cool :,,,,)


----------



## MapleSilver

Going to have Alfredo tonight which I haven't eaten in forever.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept well last night and had a relaxing day at home.


----------



## michealsmells

Managed to jot down a few more gifts my villagers want.
Jerma's streaming today, and its hilarious as always.
First real day of winter break! Suuure, I still have some work I gotta complete (easy peasy stuff) but, I need a break.


----------



## John Wick

I can't smell the smoke from bushfires anymore.
Though I'm a distance from them, it was thick yesterday.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to see Frozen 2 today and it’s my birthday tomorrow~


----------



## dizzy bone

Took a nap for once without mosquitos mauling me in my sleep


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: got my nails done.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because my one friend told me today there is a high chance of snow tomorrow, so I'm really excited to see it again. We had some snow on Thanksgiving day this year, which was shocking considering it rarely snows here. (I live in a high desert by the way).


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to do practically nothing today and I don't have to go to work tomorrow.  It's so nice knowing that I have the rest of year off work.


----------



## John Wick

I got 3 tubs of ice cream today.

I was almost out of caramel swirl.

I eat it when my blood sugar is low, and I eat it when it isn't.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Still thinking. Will return after these messages.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got a notebook today.

Yeah weird BUT I have a reason. Besides the fact that I kept forgetting to buy it, it has been brought to my attention by a thread on here that I have bad memory (go figure) and I really can't remember things months and months back, even if they were significant. Like, I forgot I bought a car this year! I got my learners permit, I got various raises at work, stuff like that. SO, this notebook is gonna be a diary of stuff that I have accomplished throu out the whole 2020 year. That way when December 2020 rolls around I can look back in the notebook and read all my accomplishments, rather then thinking I've done nothing with my adult life this far. It's not even for big things like cars and stuff. I would write in there days I got new plants so I can see just how long I kept them alive (I think I'm getting better at not killing them) any new tattoos or piercings (that I plan to get by January 2021 at the latest), stuff like that, stuff that makes me feel accomplished.


----------



## Chris

This is my first day off with absolutely no obligations in about 3 weeks. It's coming up noon and I'm still in bed, in my PJs, drinking tea and watching TV. I'm so happy to simply be doing nothing!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday


----------



## Chris

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> It’s my birthday



Happy birthday!


----------



## Sophie23

Vrisnem said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you so much, I hope you have a nice day and merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## honeyaura

I've been pinching pennies during this season since teachers don't get paid when kids get out for the holidays. Omg God just blessed me with much-needed money so I can enjoy it more and get other gifts for my family. I almost cried this morning.


----------



## Corrie

It's my last day of work for the Christmas holidays!!


----------



## Snowesque

I got some gifts from my in-laws.


----------



## Corrie

Corrie said:


> It's my last day of work for the Christmas holidays!!



Edit: We got let out two hours early too!


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to martial arts early in the day, and then I got home and was feeling a bit down... until I received a shiny Sharpedo from the Pokemon Casino game in our Discord server.  For the longest time we couldn’t figure out how to display it, until I tried a different command and found out that I just needed to add an “S” to the end of it to display it alongside my other Pokemon.  I made a funny joke with the bot which made Byleth laugh hysterically, and then Byleth, Gobby, and I proceeded to insert funny jokes as invalid commands with the bot.  I also talked to NoUsernameHere and he made me feel a lot better as well.  Good times :’)


----------



## Snowesque

Our little 25" Christmas tree came in the mail today with some other stuff too!
I got it all set up and decorated; it is not that grand but definitely cute.


----------



## Darkesque_

I am happy that I am getting a Switch in 2 days!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because it rained quite a bit. It's always so dry here, so I was glad we got some. Was hoping for snow again, but nope, none. Oh well. x)


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep in.  I didn't do much of anything and enjoyed a relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

CHRISTMAS IS IN TWO DAYS!!!

Happy holidays everyone! <3


----------



## Zane

Been really wanting a tree this year for some reason, decided to go look for an artificial one today since they're supposedly on "clearance" already (but still $100+ ), got suuuuper lucky and found a final sale as-is one for 40$! Literally the only thing wrong with it is that the lights don't work like.. lol. I'm just gonna put my own lights on it! Anyway I'm really happy about it and I'm setting it up right now. : )


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I’m happy that I was able to convince my mom to get me a rose gold iPad for Christmas! My very first tablet. I’m super excited. What I’d really like to get in the future is an Apple Pencil or a keyboard case to go with my iPad!

I’m also happy that I got to talk to Izuku, my sister Azzy, and a bunch of my other friends today. The holidays is definitely the best time of the year to be hanging out with friends and family! Another thing that makes me happy is that I will be getting SSBU and a Switch Lite for Christmas from my father! This is definitely going to be the coolest Christmas ever!​


----------



## Snowesque

Good to know I was not the only one who put their tree up yesterday hahaha.
I bet your trees are looking beautiful!


----------



## Midoriya

For some reason I woke up thirty minutes ago at 7 am.  I only slept six hours, but I feel fine.  I get to go to martial arts practice later today, and it’s Christmas Eve!  Merry Christmas Eve, everyone!


----------



## John Wick

It's Christmas day here, and my brother who lives in another state, sent me the usual yearly text.

I guess I'm happy that he even bothered at all.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Christmas Eve and my husband and I celebrated with his parents.  I got lucky and the present for my father-in-law that I didn't think would make it in time arrived today, so I got it wrapped and was able to give it to him along with the emergency presents I rushed out to get on Friday.  Both of my in-laws loved their gifts and we had a fairly nice day except for my father-in-law being in severe pain from kidney stones.  Hope he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm happy that it has been a very foggy day today, and that it will continue to persist through at least a portion of tomorrow. No real substantial snow accumulation to speak of so far this year, but we're getting a white Christmas in a roundabout way at least. Fog is one of my favorite types of weather, so it's a nice Christmas treat.


----------



## Stella-Io

Got out of work at a reasonable time, so I could go home. At first I was still not feeling it cause I didn't get to have a real Christmas Eve dinner with the fam, I had reheated scraps, like I would have served myself more for dinner. My dad had texted me at work asking to get hoagies but I never got a break. A full 8 hour shift, gone nearly 10 hours since my last meal (which was 2 flimsy pieces of freezer French toast). He'd say he take care of getting the hoagies it but never did.

After eating my sad dinner I got to open a present from my stocking which was a new lighter and pretty phone case. My current one is kinda chunky and isn't the best for going out when I want to pack light. After that I was hanging out with my sister and we literally just tossed stuffed animals around but it was still fun and made me happier then I have been all week.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s Christmas Day!! And I got my first Harry Potter funko pop figure! it’s a hedwig owl one.


----------



## Imbri

My mother loved her parasol, which makes me both happy and relieved.


----------



## moonbyu

oh my gOD
i just got a bunch of skincare stuff. if you know me, i am VERY serious about the stuff i use on my face. all the stuff i got i trust and have been meaning to try! i'm so happy!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Today is Christmas! I opened my presents and like what I got. My sister got me canvases as her gift to me, which I've been wanting to get for a while now, I just didn't get them at Micheals when I saw they were on sale. She also enjoyed the gifts I got her, esp an eyeshadow palette of her fav brand that she was looking for but couldn't find at the stores.

Today I'm actually happy, somethin I haven't been in what feels like 2 months. Now I'm just chilling with my sweet doggo


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy Christmas is over.
Boxing Day today.

Five days and it's 2020.

Actually that makes me sad.
I'd rather go _back_ in time.


----------



## Midoriya

I was feeling a bit down until I got to view some awesome Christmas lights, and someone said something to me that really stuck with me.  I’m feeling a lot better and happy now.  I hope every person here has had a great Christmas/holiday and will have a good year to come.  <3


----------



## Soigne

spent the day talking to someone i quite like to move past the disaster that is my family and they've really made me feel good


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Christmas Day and I made it through the last family gathering of the year with no issues.  I got a lot of nice things for Christmas, which I'll post in the 'What did you get for Christmas?' thread later, but most of all my husband was very happy with the Christmas gifts I got for him.  Our dog also had a good Christmas.  Grandma (my mom) spoiled him with lots of ham and he got a bunch of new toys and a bully stick.  So everyone was happy today.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today has been an overall good day. I had cookies before breakfast, enjoyed my gifts and my sister enjoyed the ones I got her, had a good dinner and tried some Pocky for the first time today c: Def stands up to the hype, very tasty. I haven't felt bad all day, compared to the bad last 2 months I've been having.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was really warm and nice today.  I feel torn because I know it's not good for the Earth that it's warm in December, but I do so hate the cold.  I also didn't have to go into work today.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy about the way I am towards other people.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a relaxing day at home and my favorite sports team won.  I also got to play some Super Smash Brothers Ultimate with NoUsernameHere and am slowly, but surely, getting better.  Managed to win two of the last three matches using Dark Pit and Shulk, and picked up Dark Samus as another secondary.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My uncle from Alabama came to visit us today and my mom and I were able to vent to him about my dad and how ridiculous he is and how badly he treats us. It feels nice to know that if I ever decided to move out that I could potentially stay with him. Plus he's just super cool all around and I was really happy to see him 

Also I got a big chunk of the kitchen cleaned today. I threw so much stuff away! But I'm glad that it's finally gone, the new kitchen aesthetic is easing my stress (I get stressed easily when there's a lot of clutter).


----------



## Stella-Io

Today's my day off from work so I did some shopping. Got more plants, nail polish (a good brown is hard to find, but I found 2, one Essie and one OPI colour), paints, fake lavenders, some of those brown paper coin roll up thingies, and some other stuff. I have tomorrow off as well so I'll enjoy that day too.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a nice day at home. I got to spend some time alone watching Outlander and finally finished up Season 2.


----------



## John Wick

It's New Years Eve in three days (here). I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Corrie

I got a heater blanket for Christmas and it works great!! I've been wanting a kotatsu but this is the next best thing and I don't have to sit on the floor to use it.


----------



## LadyDestani

It was another warm and pleasant day here.  I'm enjoying the weekend knowing that I don't have to go back to work until Thursday.


----------



## Sophie23

I sorted out my bedroom and tidied up. And I also got rid off a lot of rubbish 


- I made my second acnl town Cherish and the mayor is Sophie


----------



## Corrie

My bf and I made our shopping list with the majority of the stuff we already had on hand!  Saving money, saving resources. Woohoo!


----------



## Midoriya

This was yesterday, but both of my favorite sports teams won and I got a good night of sleep.  I also watched an amazing episode of MHA, “Lemillion”


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I had a lovely day out with some friends. We went to a vegan pub, a big comic store and a queer book store where I got a pronoun pin.


----------



## Soigne

spent the past 2 days with someone who distracted me from my family and had a great time


----------



## LadyDestani

I am so very happy that I don't have to go back to work tomorrow.  I still have 3 more days off.


----------



## rianne

My ama gave my two good luck charms for my car since it’s year of the rat for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Peter

Finished work 2 hours early!


----------



## cIementine

i had a really good day today!! some clothes i ordered arrived, went to see little women with a friend (i was really looking forward to watching it and it was so good), then i made some kimchi fried rice which was even tastier than usual !!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I sent my most recent drawings to a group chat that I'm in and everyone else loved it, plus the person I made it for loved it as well. Made me super happy :>


----------



## John Wick

It's New Years Eve here!
There will be fireworks tonight. ^_^


----------



## Stella-Io

I got a HUGE soft blanket today. Like, taller than I am (I'm about 5'3", I short) and will completely cover me when I sit in my chair. My chair is right below the AC so I get cold. My other blankets don't cover me completely, my feet or a small part was always exposed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally back up to 400 tbt! And I'll be getting more soon, it'll be nice to not be broke anymore lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I've finally got a good vision of what I want to do for my dream collectible lineup and I'm well on the way to making it happen. It'll be a good goal to work on for 2020.


----------



## joey ^_^

i started watching a new anime today and i can probably finish it before the day and my netflix subscription ends!! also i pet my dogs a lot which i am always grateful for and my boyfriend sent me some selfies so i'm just here gazing at his cute cute face :') excellent way to end the year honestly 12/10


----------



## Sophie23

I bought myself new pillow cases, fitted sheets, a bin, a bedside lamp, a bedside clock and stool for my bedroom.


----------



## HistoryH22

I've got a date tonight! It's nice to be back out there again. That, and its the last day of this dreadful year bahaha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm still off work today and tomorrow. I'm also glad that tonight is New Year's Eve. This has not been a great year for me, but things have started to turn around a bit at the end. So I'm hoping that's a good sign that 2020 will be an improvement. I'm certainly going to work hard to try to make it happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This was actually last night but a friend of mine traded me a Green Balloon and I've been happy ever since 

I've also finished two commissions so far, both being very well received. I might actually open a full art shop this summer!


----------



## MapleSilver

I actually feel well rested today which is the first time in a while.


----------



## Alienfish

Feeling a bit better than this morning so that's good.


----------



## Corrie

The vacuum my bf and I bought actually sucks up dirt! 

Our old one would suck it up and then spit it back out a few seconds later. Plus it was obnoxiously loud. I'm SO glad we have a new one!


----------



## matt

Happy to see some people advertising my website on other websites unbeknownst to me , nice to see people finding it helpful to them.


----------



## Chris

I've wine and I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## John Wick

It's New Year's Day!


----------



## michealsmells

Its New Years Eve!! Well for me at least. Still in the past. Although I'm sick, I can't help but be happy and ready to face the new year. I don't have a resolution or goal yet, I'm still thinking on those what with the entries into the Bell Tree's events... but, yeah.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Happy new year!!!


----------



## rianne

My hair is freshly washed and so soft. ;u;


----------



## Corrie

It's now 2020 and it's going to ROCK!!


----------



## Alyx

So far in 2020 I'm pleased that I'm still in this world.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s 2020


----------



## moonbyu

it's a new decade! kinda excited!


----------



## Sophie23

Such fun! ;D


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today marks a brand new day and a brand new year. So that means aiming for a brand new hairstyle, attitude, habits and anything else that comes with it. I'm happy and excited!


----------



## michealsmells

I actually feel like I can do things today! I dunno if I've got enough energy for a lot of physical work (which means I might have to wait to clean fish tanks), but I know I can get a bunch of overdue art done!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my dog's birthday, so I tried to make it a good day for him.  I think I succeeded.


----------



## Alyx

DOCTOR WHO IS BACK and Jodie was BRILLIANT! I love her so much AHHHHH


----------



## Rhythrin

I'm excited for all the new experiences this new decade will bring! ♥


----------



## Sophie23

I bought 5 Harry Potter Funko pop figures + a Harry Potter glasses case and a caldron mug!


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband smiled and told me he loved me today. Sometimes it's the little things...


----------



## michealsmells

I feel like I'm finally getting better from being sick, yay!!


----------



## rianne

I finally unlocked the judge feature on Pok?mon Shield.


----------



## RainbowGrace

I _finally_ completed my New Leaf Museum, and I got heaps of uni work done today, so I feel like it's been a really productive day in all of my lives!


----------



## Sophie23

I finally finished transforming my bedroom to a Harry Potter themed bedroom and I really really love it!!


----------



## Alienfish

My dress came in the mail  Also having the coming monday off so that's nice c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

For a brief period I was super low on tbt but now I'm back up to about 700! I'm expecting more after I finish my remaining art commissions


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that as depressed as I feel, I will still move forward, past it, and hopefully wake up tomorrow with a better outlook.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday! I only had to work two days this week because of vacation time and New Year's Day. It was nice not having to come back to a full 5 day work week right away. Now, hopefully, I can get some much needed sleep this weekend.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because the weekend is finally here. I keep looking forward to every Friday because it's gets us one week closer to the release date to Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## Zane

finally got my phone back from repair (took a whole week cuz of bad road conditions slowing down delivery of parts) and now it has absolutely phat battery life ohh yeaaaa


----------



## Corrie

I'm happy I'm with my bf. I get seasonal depression in winter and it hit real hard today before dinner. He was so supportive and helped make me feel better. He's an angel.


----------



## Psydye

My Bose speakers came in today!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I did the dishes earlier, the laundry, went to martial arts practice, learned some new things, played some Super Smash Bros. Ultimate with Seona, and my favorite sports team is winning.  Despite being sick, I’ve had a long, fulfilling day.  I’m still coughing but I feel more alive than ever before.  It’s a crazy good time XD


----------



## Corndoggy

i found 3 animal crossing amiibos to buy in my local eb games, going tp pick them up on tuesday and display them on my desk wiht my other knickkancks


----------



## Chris

Drank a bottle and a half of red wine last night and _did not_ wake-up dehydrated!


----------



## Sophie23

My mum bought me a Harry Potter notebook


----------



## Midoriya

Happy because I feel better today.  I’m plus ultra smashing that sickness!  Woo!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work and enjoyed a nice day at home today. I watched a lot of anime and my favorite sports team is playing in the playoffs tomorrow. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a good day too.


----------



## honeyaura

I'm happy I'm at least wanting to get things done. I'm up at almost 1am planning things out.


----------



## Alienfish

didn't get a hangover? lol i guess.

also wrote some on my paper last night but gdi it's so crappy i don't think i got the last part right :/


----------



## cIementine

i'm happy that my day at work has ended and that i don't have school tomorrow !


----------



## Stella-Io

I had to wake up a bit earlier this morning to make it to the craft store since I also had to work today. I took advantage of the one day only sale price, plus I got new watercoloured markers on sale in such pretty colours. I'm gonna test them out right now, I can't wait to draw with these


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I dug up an old sketchbook of mine earlier today. It gave me so much nostalgia seeing it again and it takes me back to those late high school years. I would be lying if I said that I didn’t cringe, because I did. That didn’t stop me from smiling though.


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite sports team won a close game in the first round of the playoffs.  On to the next round!


----------



## MapleSilver

I stopped drinking caffeine a few days ago and I already feel better than I was before. The first day of not having any was horrible, but after that it's been great. 

Related to my recent caffeine purge, this rooibos tea is really good. Might even work as a substitute for my favorite flavor Earl Grey.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

The stickers came in for my guitar and it is covered in them now!


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband got good news today.  It was his last visit to the ortho for his broken hand.  They said it's healed up nicely and they were surprised at how quickly it healed.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to a sports game where my favorite team was playing tonight, and we won!  I also got a lot done on Pokemon Sword over the past couple days with regards to creating my competitive monotype Dragon team.  Thanks to Miharu I understand how to IV/EV breed and raise Pokemon finally.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I found a copy of Mario Party 8 in the original box for about $23, prob gonna buy it tomorrow and hopefully it'll come soon. I've been missing this game for so many years ;;>


----------



## John Wick

The cat is super smoochy today.
That made me happy. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a cold, yucky day outside today but I had a free hot chocolate at work and that cheered me up some.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a long lunch with some old (and a current) co-workers/friends which was really nice, haven't seen some of them in a long time so it was neat C:

Also hopefully my dumb textbooks and that other book will be here soon.


----------



## Marte

I found a video of called "Ultimate Animal Crossing as Iconic Vines Compilation", and I'm choking of laughter!


----------



## Mayor Monday

We got a massive blizzard last night with thunder and lightning, and now today we're literally snowed in.

But I have nowhere to go today so I'll _embrace the fact I'm trapped_ relax and do nothing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I binge listened to Zelda music today. Such awesome soundtracks!


----------



## Soigne

i got a haircut today for the first time in a while & it feels so good


----------



## allainah

i did a digital drawing for the first time in like... 2 yrs


----------



## John Wick

It's morning. I'm alive. 
That's a good start!


----------



## Rabirin

I booked a sailor moon tattoo!


----------



## matt

I got some tartare sauce from Sainsbury's because I ran out


----------



## Tianna

I finally did my stupid laundry lol and started looking at my hw assignments


----------



## LadyDestani

After feeling cold and tired all day, I took a nice, long, hot shower and now I feel better.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to martial arts today, one of my favorite sports teams won again, and I’m having a fun time doing raids on Pokemon Sword.  I’m also starting to feel a lot better from my sickness.  I’ve kept fighting it and it has gone away.


----------



## matt

I woke up
I guess I should be grateful that I wake up in the mornings...


----------



## Shawna

1. My NFC reader came in
2. Ate Sonic for dinner


----------



## FarKoala

Had no sleep last night, but the second I get to bed after work this morning...I can't even begin to tell you how good that sleep is going to feel. Woohoo


----------



## Alienfish

Didn't have to work extra... well technically I couldn't have done that anyway cause I can only work a set amount of hours per week. 

Also FINALLY found a pair of rainbow/pride coloured earphones that wasn't those stupid in-ear ones. I had a pair of in-ear ones before but those fit so bad in my ears and I go nuts poking them all the time so they stay in so those I had to give away. The new ones got great sounds and stays where they should tho!


----------



## Snowesque

My cold is starting the lighten up!


----------



## John Wick

Finally getting rid of a burden I've been carrying around for far too long.


----------



## Stella-Io

I went shopping before work today and got lots of fake flowers on sale. I plan on making a sunset inspired coloured plant arrangement. I also got 20$ off my purchase cause there was a sale/store coupon I was unaware of, much happy about that c:

Now I plan on drawing.


----------



## Midoriya

My favorite sports team won yet again and I took a couple hour nap in the evening.  I need to fix my sleep schedule, but feels nice to be able to be lazy.


----------



## projectx1991

I’ve been working really long hours and sometimes fourteen days weeks since September until Jan third so I’m just so happy to have this week off and I’m going back to my university city today which I love for a little visit haven’t been back there since I graduated six years ago!


----------



## Sophie23

Well yesterday I watched the Pokemon direct which was awesome!!


----------



## Azrael

Today my fianc? and I are going to go look at some apartments! Not super crazy but I love looking at new places to live! Our current apartment is just a little small (and nothing crazy nice). We had to pick it before seeing it in person because we lived in another state. So it will be nice to actually go look at places in person


----------



## Stella-Io

I have the day off from work today so I'm gonna try to spend it good. I want to draw and clean my floor today along with watering my other plants. Rn thou I'm snuggling with my doggo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got an email today saying that my GPA and academic standing from last semester have earned me a spot on the Dean's List!!

Also after like 3 consecutive hours I FINALLY made a good base for this drawing, hoping to have it done tomorrow


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Friday and I have the weekend off!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just got through the first week back in college. And I'm on my last semester! And thank goodness I can just relax during the weekends.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I went shopping, got some more fake plants and also got some candles. I couldn't resist I love scented things.

I also got my hair cut!!! It was long and grown out, there was no more shaved part or layers. I went to a different person this time so the style was done differently but I still really like it. I feel free from the weight of my long bangs and grown out part.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally slept well last night/this morning.  It's been over a week since I've slept well and I really needed it.  Today I feel rested and much better because of it.


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play some Pokemon shield


----------



## LottieandSoul

Well, first of all, I'm back! Balancing two musicals has taken a lot of free time out of my life, I hope you guys understand.  Second of all, I woke up early this morning and drove over to the animal shelter to volunteer. It was very nice, lots of cute animals and it always feels nice to help!


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather is beautiful today. It's like a nice, sunny, spring day in the middle of January.


----------



## michealsmells

I'm both Happy/Sad about this, but today is Junichi Masuda's birthday! That means Diamond Dust in Pokemon D/P/Pl!!!!!

I'm not far enough in the game to see it though which SUCKS. I've never actually caught diamond dust in the games before. I just learned it from a TV. But this is the closest I've gotten to catching it!!


----------



## Minto

It was so warm and beautiful out today even though it's still January, so I sat outside and painted for awhile. Feeling real good vibes today


----------



## Princess Mipha

Had a really good game in LoL and my team was for once not blaming me for their own mistakes,
as I'm usually the "useless egirl", because you know.. girls can't be good in any game xD


----------



## Azrael

Ordered a new journal today and a bunch of washi tape! I’m super excited about the washi tape. I’ve never used it before but there are so many cute ones! I like my journals to be colorful and fun but I don’t always have the time to draw in it. And if I feel like I have to draw it starts to become a chore and I’m less likely to use my journal. So hopefully washi tape will help!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally back up to 1k tbt whoooop 

Also playing Ultra Moon again for the first time in a week or two, been so busy with commissions I haven't been able to play it;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

aLSO I'M BAXJ AT MY DORM WHICH MEANS NO MORE BEING BOTHERED BY MY DAD   #BLESSSSSSEDDDDD


----------



## Pixori

Letting go of something that's been bothering me for a while and weighing me down. My wife is always there for me, it's always a good feeling to have someone love you unconditionally. <3


----------



## Snowesque

Anybody else watching Nikki's video multiple times today? ...I could cry I am so happy for her. q-q


----------



## LadyDestani

My dad was released from the hospital today.  He's been there for about a week now and my mom has been having a difficult time without him at home.  He's still got a long way to go treatment-wise, but at least he can do everything as an outpatient now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

One of my close friends called me just now to ask if I was done with the college essays. I met up with her over the weekend, and we sat down at Starbucks, getting my college applications turned in. I was able to complete about five college applications during that time. I told her that I would work on my college essays at home - which, unfortunately, I didn't. However, I'm just so happy that she called me to help me stay on track. She's very lovable and kind-hearted. I enjoyed the four minute call that I had with her just now. <3


----------



## michealsmells

I got a new dress today! It's all Gothic and Victorian and I absolutely adore it, and look absolutely honkin' adorable in it!! I've bought a lot of new dresses recently and I'm so excited to try all of them on.


----------



## michealsmells

Ah!! Unless I just don't do my math final, my grade will end at 70%+ !!!

This is really big for me! I had to retake this class but still didn't understand a lick of it. I just wanted to finish with a 70% at the least and its gonna happen! I usually hate expecting the least from myself but I really, really hate math gfklsj.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Got a record on LoL today. #59 most wards placed in the world. Makes me happy


----------



## Alienfish

My books are on the way. Two literature textbooks and Sixty-nine by Ryu Murakami (no it's not after that position moreso the year 1969 lol)

Also found the better kind of knee bandage at the pharmacy, I think those that pops out your patella is better than the whole covering things.


----------



## Psydye

Woke up at a decent time(6:30-ish a.m.). My sleep is becoming more and more normalized! May not have to take those damn Ambien anymore!


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Woke up at a decent time(6:30-ish a.m.). My sleep is becoming more and more normalized! May not have to take those damn Ambien anymore!



that sounds pretty early unless u had something to attend but yeah always awesome to fix sleep schedules.. i basically need my maybe a bit too many for normal to function so ye mood.


----------



## Snowesque

I discovered a cute new show to watch thanks to YouTube recommendations, and my medicine came in the mail!


----------



## Minto

I started playing Wild World again and for once I'm super happy with all the villagers I started out with. Also finally getting back into painting which feels pretty nice


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my car back from the shop today.  That's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my textbooks I needed for next class which was nice, and another book I ordered. Also not too tired at work which was good because I didn't sleep that well lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Both of my favorite sports teams won last night, and I got some good sleep and woke up in time to give my cat a shot today.  I also just noticed but... my sickness is gone!  I feel so much better it’s amazing.






^me right now


----------



## Snowesque

My partner brought home some cake as a surprise treat last night. It was delicious!


----------



## minisam

It was my day off and it was still productive.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I passed my midterm T_T
I didn’t do well but I passed 

I heard 12/40 people failed it last semester so I was so scared


----------



## Stella-Io

I have the next 2 days off, so I'm gonna try to be productive and clean my floor (again), draw and do general relaxing stuff.

Also I've taken up playing Harvest Moon:Animal Parade again and I can finally expand my barn! I've saved quite a bit and now I can have 2 more animals which are def gonna be a cow and sheep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went on Amazon to buy a good used copy of Mario Party 8 and while checking out I randomly thought about the potential of me having an Amazon gift card in my wallet, so I looked and I found an unused $25 card!!! I don't know how long it's been in there but it allowed me to get the game completely free! 

I'll probably be getting it within the next week or so, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Nodokana

I finally went ice skating today with a friend.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm halfway through the work week.  Oh, and I finally got Episode 8 of Gargoyles to play on Disney+.  It had been giving an error for the past few days, so now I can continue watching the series.


----------



## Alienfish

Started reading on a book that seems a w e s o m e. Also work went fine despite there's def bad air ventilation downstairs yes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I have a 3 day weekend to look forward to.


----------



## CuteYuYu

That tomorrow is my off day lol


----------



## Oldcatlady

I hate how face masks feel on my face but my skin is so smooth afterwards which is really nice ; n ;


----------



## Alienfish

TGIF TGIF TGIF like i swear last time has been hell bc my paper so glad i don't have to worry til i get the grades heh


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm off work for the next three days! I've been so tired all week. I hope I can get some sleep this weekend.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Planned to go see the movie "Underwater" tomorrow night with my friends.


----------



## Soigne

i got a new piercing last night


----------



## honeyaura

Nice long weekend to rest, clean, and organize!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Did some yoga on Wii Fit and it has been a while so my body feels a bit sore, but I'm glad to be back to it. Apparently my balance and posture is still really good so that's great to hear


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Did some yoga on Wii Fit and it has been a while so my body feels a bit sore, but I'm glad to be back to it. Apparently my balance and posture is still really good so that's great to hear



Man, I need to get a Wii o3o

Also, did some meditation when I woke up, got a journal for writing down annoying things to let them go, stocked up on a notebook and did some other errand. plus i got to watch ski jumping on the telly.


----------



## MapleSilver

I don't have to go outside today, which is good because it snowed a ton last night and still won't stop. I can just relax indoors and watch the snowfall through my window.


----------



## Nicole.

Eating my peanut M&Ms and catching up on me programmes 

Stuff responsibilities today lol.


----------



## MapleSilver

I was able to have tater nachos today which were amazing. Better than tortilla chips in my opinion.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Giving up pizza was the hardest thing to give up today


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept very late (til almost 1pm) and had a mostly relaxing day at home.  I've decided to stop pushing myself to do things that I feel I "should" get done and do the things I actually want to do during my free time, even if that means not keeping up with all the shows I'm watching or whatever.  I felt like I enjoyed today a lot more because of that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm touched by how much my close friend and her mom cares for me. They mentioned that when I turned 18, I can move in with them. I can even take my best friend's bedroom. I'm so happy to have people that care for me. I've always been taught that you should only trust your family, and that no one else would care for you as much as them - but that certainly isn't the case. You can meet people that aren't related to you by blood, that will cherish and love you deeply. I'm so glad I have that.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I was a bridesmaid at my best friends wedding this weekend  It was really awesome! Took so much willpower to keep the tears in xD Everyone looked amazing, especially my best friend, she looked so gorgeous <3 It was such a privilege to be beside her ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm touched by how much my close friend and her mom cares for me. They mentioned that when I turned 18, I can move in with them. I can even take my best friend's bedroom. I'm so happy to have people that care for me. I've always been taught that you should only trust your family, and that no one else would care for you as much as them - but that certainly isn't the case. You can meet people that aren't related to you by blood, that will cherish and love you deeply. I'm so glad I have that.



Omg, I'm so happy for you gurl, that sounds awesome. And yeah your family is definitely not some sacred "trinity" that always wants the best for you, I learned that myself the hard way. Keep on going chica <3

Also, slept well tonight, and feeling the energy and motivation to do some stuff around apartment, and hopefully I can take a walk after lunch


----------



## Princess Mipha

It seems that my cats new medicine is working!
Now it's wait and see how she is once the medicine is stop working.
If everything goes well, she should be finde for at least some month 
without taking anything!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm loving the amount of snow in my area after yesterday's heavy snow storm.


----------



## Sophie23

I managed to make a town flag for my town Cherish


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm having a relaxing long weekend so far.  I'm really happy that I don't have to go back into work tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

Had this really beautiful sunset earlier. living in the suburb with a lot of tall buildings you don't always see or experience it so it was a nice surprise.. almost looked like someone painted the sky aaa


----------



## LadyDestani

Mainly, I'm just happy that I didn't have to go to work today and I only have a 4-day work week this week.


----------



## Alienfish

Starting the new class today, 3rd part of the course. While it's probably gonna be intense as usual it seems like a better planning of the lectures/seminars and you don't have to be so focused on the history as a whole and such. Gonna be good I think


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm glad that I decided to call up a close friend of mine. Ended up chatting for about 20 minutes. It was so fun, and it definitely made me feel happy. <3


----------



## LadyDestani

After being cold all day, I took a hot shower and changed into some warm, snuggly pajamas.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My customized Tamagotchi ON is getting really nice comments on the reddit Tamagotchi ^-^


----------



## Cheryll

My brother cleaned a spatula so now I can cook fried eggs without my nasty wooden chopsticks I stole from some restaurants. ?\_(ツ)_/?

Also, I'm actually satisfied with my lineup and artwork last night. :]


----------



## Oldcatlady

My drawing tablet started to act up after 4 years of use. So my bf gave me his that he doesn’t use bless his heart


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a nice evening at home with my husband and my dog tonight.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I'm pretty happy that about a notebook I bought. In a class I have, we're supposed to buy a notebook just for our thoughts and knowledge stuff. I wanted to buy a diary of a wimpy kid blank notebook but the store I was at didn't have it. I looked around and found a Bob Ross and vintage map notebook that I was considering but didn't know for sure. I then saw a "we can do it" notebook and I just had to get it since it was so iconic. Yea, I'm pretty proud of the notebook I have for sure.


----------



## Midoriya

I seem to be hitting my stride at just the right time.... and my friends make me happy.  That’s all I really need.


----------



## moonbyu

I'M DONE!
I'M DONE MY EXAMS AND I GET A WEEK LONG BREAK!
I'M LITERALLY SO TIRED, I NEED THIS BREAK!


----------



## LadyDestani

I guess I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday.  I'm ready for this week to be over.  LOL


----------



## honeyaura

It's a day off yay


----------



## Chris

I was talking to my tattoo artist today about an old piece I no longer love but is too dark to cover without laser. She came up with several ideas on the spot about how to rework it so that it will flow better with the tattoo next to it. I'm now booked in with her in 2 weeks time for her to fix that and to also colour in a line art piece that I've always felt looked incomplete. I'm excited to see what she does with them because they're currently my least favourite tattoos.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a cold, yucky, rainy week, but today the weather was beautiful. I took my dog on a walk and let him sniff to his heart's content.

I'm also happy because it's Saturday and I don't have to work today. I slept really deeply and woke up on my own really late today so I finally feel rested again. My husband went out for a bit to play Magic, so I have a few hours to relax and do whatever I want before he gets home.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that I've made some really great friends on here, who have always been there for me. 

Know that I appeciate you guys.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because of my friends and I’m feeling comfy.  Zzz...


----------



## honeyaura

Glad I have a friend to talk to about my stress. I know not everyone has that blessing.


----------



## Alienfish

Found a copy of Wii Fit with the Board! A bit expensive but the store guy owner let me have the board even though it was intended for someone else "You're more important than the other customers" aha. Pretty sure he was joking but it put a nice smile on my face  Also had a good talk with some coworkers today  c:


----------



## Sophie23

I lost some weight, finished my park on acnl and also got the perfect town+ for 15 days so I got the gold watering can!


----------



## John Wick

I slept through most of the night and woke up feeling as good as I could feel.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I got admitted into one of the colleges I applied to!


----------



## rianne

I got a Steam gift card from my partner so I managed to grab some games on sale. :3


----------



## AccfSally

January is almost over! I'm so happy about that right now.


----------



## IKI

I’m happy that I’m drawing again after a really long pause and it’s almost my birthday !
I get to spend it with online friends that I made ! ♪♪


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy because  been composing an MIDI version of a song I really like, and it's going great


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My mom and I discussed me possibly getting a service dog for my severe anxiety, since they know someone who has Golden Retriever puppies. That would be so great


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my job has been a lot less stressful since I switched teams.  I've really been feeling the benefits of the change lately.


----------



## Juice_Campbell

I'm happy that I'm pushing 100 hours on Stardew Valley. It's been my escape since last summer and my crutch since I went off of my anxiety/depression meds...that, and my kitten.


----------



## Oldcatlady

no one's using the car today so i can drive to work and save myself like 2h of transit :')


----------



## Alienfish

AccfSally said:


> January is almost over! I'm so happy about that right now.



Oh yhea same.

Also got the two dresses I ordered today, mail company forgot to alert me but luckily the lady having the store could send me tracking today and it arrived today so picked them up after work 

(also yeah our mail company sucks so hard like..that's what u get for selling it out capitalist way)


----------



## John Wick

My phone games work again!


----------



## allainah

i skipped class & played acnl all day


----------



## LadyDestani

Finally got my car back!  It's been in the shop for almost a week and it was the second time this month.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it's fixed for good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

allainah said:


> i skipped class & played acnl all day



Sometimes that's the best thing to do for mental health lol


I scheduled an appt with a hair stylist today! I'm gonna go in tomorrow at 3pm. Super excited, it's been about 5 years since I've had my hair cut by a professional stylist


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes that's the best thing to do for mental health lol
> 
> 
> I scheduled an appt with a hair stylist today! I'm gonna go in tomorrow at 3pm. Super excited, it's been about 5 years since I've had my hair cut by a professional stylist



Ohh enjoy! Bet you're gonna look fab!

Also eternally happy you told me about the balance board like i had no idea u had to make the button be behind you khgfg

also my dresses fitted well and she also sent me a pair of bloomers for free (like not short poofy 18th century ones, more like an underskirt but pants)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So I went to eat w my dad and he was like "I was going to wait until your birthday and surprise you, but I've been talking with your mother and she said you've been feeling really depressed lately..." and then he went on to say something like "...and I figured this would make up for Daisy..." and he showed me a pic of all those absolutely ADORABLE newborn Golden Retriever puppies!! So that thing about me getting my own dog wasn't just a pipe dream, I'm actually getting one!

If anyone is wondering who Daisy is, she's one of the best cats I've ever had the pleasure of caring for. I'm not kidding, even today I believe that she's the most awesome cat that I've ever had. She died back in October 2018 when she reacted to flea medication and kept having seizures. She had to be put down. She was only about a year and a half old. It hurt me so bad back then, and even today I'm still dealing with losing her (and generally being severely depressed). And because my dad was the one who gave the flea medicine, I'm sure he feels horrible about it. So to make up for that, he's going to let me pick out one of these new puppies (in about a month, when they're four weeks old) and my mom is looking into having the puppy trained to be a service dog for anxiety/panic attacks/autism.

So now I have something to look forward to, and even though I'm still feeling pretty crappy about being stuck in school for another three semesters I'm soooo excited to see my new baby in a month!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## John Wick

The New Horizons edition switch!


----------



## ali.di.magix

The Animal Crossing New Horizons Switch being announced, and I just preordered it!  aaaaaa it's just made up for feeling like crap at work all day


----------



## dizzy bone

ali.di.magix said:


> The Animal Crossing New Horizons Switch being announced, and I just preordered it!  aaaaaa it's just made up for feeling like crap at work all day



I’m so happy whenever I wake up to any kind of ACNH news! The ACNH Switch is so cute I want it so bad but I’ll probably just stick to my current one ;u;


----------



## Sweetley

I got a Switch Lite in turquoise today as a present from my dad.  I must say, the console is beautiful (love the color) and since I prefer to play in handheld mode anyway, I don't mind the missing TV option. Now I'm ready for New Horizons (and Mystery Dungeon).


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I’m having a fantastic day and I got to listen to some jazz music (it’s my favorite genre).  Aside from the fact that it’s Friday, I’m still having a much better day than earlier this week.  If someone told me it was a Monday, I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference.


----------



## John Wick

I'm just glad I have air con.
It's going to be 46? here in Oz today. O_O


----------



## Alienfish

My teacher on last class told us everyone who handed in the paper passed  I don't think we've got the official grades up yet but honestly, I'm so happy we did and I'm glad to have it behind me so I can focus on the class I have now


----------



## Hat'

It's my 2 years on the forums today! Yay!


----------



## John Wick

Hat' said:


> It's my 2 years on the forums today! Yay!



Congrats, Hat! ^_^


----------



## Dim

Finally feel like this fog is starting to clear


----------



## MapleSilver

Even though it's mostly dark outside, there's still a tiny bit of light right now off in the distance. This reminded me that with the end of January we only have around 1.5 months left of the worst of winter temperatures.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

おしっこ

でたあああぁぁぁ～！！でかした！！あああぁぁぁぁすてき！！！♡❤
やったぁ、やったぁ、やったあ！？
これでやっと休める...☺


----------



## Stella-Io

Even thou I had another bad day at work, there is still one good thing that happened today.

I got my pre-order for the New Horizons, and I love how it looks! Animal Crossing was the game that got me into games and will forever be my all time favourite series. Even though I have multiple Nintendo systems, I never got a special edition type. I just love how it looks, I'm going to enjoy it so much.


----------



## Alienfish

Hat' said:


> It's my 2 years on the forums today! Yay!



Ohh congrats! 

And yeah I'm still amazed everyone who handed in paper passed it, like it was one of the hardest paper at this level I've ever written and I'm like... I did it aaah yes.

And also so glad Wii Fit made me exercise.. (and yeah IOU sm64 for helping me with it as well, like nintendo it's not obvious with wii that stuff should face away from you smh)


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally found some new glasses that are not the same shape than what I usually take. Needed some new glasses so badly, since my right side is so scratched, that I can barely see through.


----------



## rianne

I have a date with my partner.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Spent some time with my friends.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My sister did my drawing request for drawing my three original characters! They look so cute and makes me want to hug them, even though I know they’re just a piece of paper. Lol


----------



## LadyDestani

My dog hasn't vomited again since our vet visit this morning and is eating a small amount of the special food they gave us.  I think he's starting to feel a little bit better.  :Fingers crossed:


----------



## Sophie23

I might be getting a new backpack


----------



## Alienfish

I knew I passed the paper but glad that we got our official grades. Got an E (lowest grade passing here) but honestly I'm more than satisfied because it was really hard and honestly way too much at this level of studies/Literature stuff and if people got even better I'm seriously impressed and they so deserve it.


----------



## Celinalia

I got a new badge today and I'm starting to feel better :')


----------



## LadyDestani

I've got two things to be happy about today.

1. Most importantly, my dog seems to be feeling a lot better.  He had one final bout of sickness this morning, but the vet warned us that could happen as he expelled whatever was causing his upset stomach.  Since then, he's been perkier and acting pretty normal.

2. I finally got my glam feather!


----------



## Midoriya

I got to chill for most of the day and play Pokeheroes (I just started playing the other day).  I studied some as well, and most importantly, got to talk with all my friends!  I’m really enjoying life right now.


----------



## Snowesque

Full on my favorite food and watched some anime with a pal.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Got to hang out with an old friend I haven't seen in forever and got ice cream!


----------



## Alienfish

Ordered a shirt from a store that I put maybe too much thought since I would be able to afford it but y'know saving is golden... Ended up buying it anyway and then the store lady offered my to buy a lovely short velvet jacket for discount!!! Like both are super cute and handmade stuff and I'm really grateful she offered me that because she knows I like that designer aaaaa <3


----------



## tokkio

i was able to cook dinner! it's been a long time since i've cooked anything so finally having the time and energy to make something felt satisfying, even if it was tiring at the same time hehe


----------



## MapleSilver

My internet is finally back to its normal speed. They even fixed it slightly faster than expected. Yesterday I could barely even use this site.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got an ipad!!!


----------



## John Wick

I've finished cleaning the house.
I'm free to do other stuff, like listening to my hair growing.


----------



## LadyDestani

I am happy that my dog is continuing to feel better and is getting closer to being back up to 100%.  No more cleaning up nasty messes is great too!


----------



## Midoriya

Both of my favorite sports teams won today and I had a busy, productive day.  I also got to chill with my friends, so that was coo too.


----------



## soki

i just think about how happy and thankful to be alive in an era where i can and able to play animal crossing new horizon when it comes out. + peking duck today, yum.


----------



## Yuni

I bought dinner at the Japanese bread place and I said arigato, staff said it back too. I miss Japan so muchhhhh.


----------



## michealsmells

My parents said that they're thinking about taking me to Disneyland for my graduation!! I'm not that much of a Disney fan but the one time I went it was one of the best days of my life, honestly.

It's not set in stone yet but- it means so much that my parents would even think of taking me there. I mean I've asked for years for them to take me- I mean since I was little itty bitty tiny child... and eventually when I was around 13 I said "I wanna go for my 18th birthday!"

Guess who turns 18 this year (though at the end)


----------



## Alienfish

Mail company didn't screw me over yet, knocks on wood

And p smooth work today and let's hope I get my ordered stuff soon.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got the news that there will be no school tomorrow due to the weather.


----------



## John Wick

Every day above ground is a good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had some delicious ramen for lunch today.  Real ramen, not the cup kind.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm finally getting my queues cleaned up at work and that tomorrow is Friday. My husband and I have planned a date night.


----------



## Stella-Io

Technically yesterday as it's 1am here BUT

I had an oddly uneventful and productive day at work. My popcorn chicken wasn't soggy after microwaving it, which means it was made recently so it had some cronch. When I got to work all the mid shift tasks were done so I was able to do alot of my tasks half an hour earlier than usual. I didn't have any nut jobs come in and stress me the heck out with some uber extravagant special order. Now I have time day off before working 4 days straight so I'm just gonna chill.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

MY BABY GIRL FINALLY BEAT ANY AND ALL THE VIRUSES AND PARASITES AND NANO PARASITES OUTTA HER BODY YEAAAAAASSSS!! I'm too excited after hearing this news from my vet today. We'll need another 2 weeks or so to see if there's any parasite still hidden since PCR geno test unfortunately doesn't have 100% accuracy. Still, it's our victory! after sleepless nights and painful dosing processes and all that for nearly a year!!
Congratulations my baby, you're amazing and have been so patient, I love you...!!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> MY BABY GIRL FINALLY BEAT ANY AND ALL THE VIRUSES AND PARASITES AND NANO PARASITES OUTTA HER BODY YEAAAAAASSSS!! I'm too excited after hearing this news from my vet today. We'll need another 2 weeks or so to see if there's any parasite still hidden since PCR geno test unfortunately doesn't have 100% accuracy. Still, it's our victory! after sleepless nights and painful dosing processes and all that for nearly a year!!
> Congratulations my baby, you're amazing and have been so patient, I love you...!!



Hello RedTropicalPeachyFish!  That sounds like such great news! 

I'm happy about both of my coffee makers functioning and bringing me fresh coffee every day! I can't imagine a day without drinking coffee


----------



## michealsmells

My favorite lovely-love is happy and that makes me so happy and I love them so so so much and there's nothing in the world I want other than seeing them happy.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello RedTropicalPeachyFish!  That sounds like such great news!
> 
> I'm happy about both of my coffee makers functioning and bringing me fresh coffee every day! I can't imagine a day without drinking coffee


Yes it is!! Thank youuuuu~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also I'd agree fresh coffee is absolutely needed in the morning!


----------



## John Wick

The cat ate half her breakfast.
She has special food she doesn't like to help digest hairballs, but I ran out because the delivery people lost my order, so I had to get Dine cat food in the interim.

She loved that, and when I went back to the hairball stuff, she wouldn't eat.

She picks at it.
Three days and she barely ate.

Today she ate some.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's friday which means I can get in my pajamas and binge watch pokemon youtube videos while playing Happy Home Designer and Ultra Moon :,,,,D


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I had a lovely evening out with my husband. I'm looking forward to getting some sleep and hopefully relaxing this weekend. I also just found out that The Wild Thornberrys is available again on VRV. Can't wait to start watching it again.


----------



## dizzy bone

My friend got me a cute 3ds theme to use :’D


----------



## Alienfish

^I love your sig omg 

Also, it's weekend and I don't have to stress with the readings for next week. I might print them out since it takes ages due to the amounts sometimes but yeah no lecture til Thursday.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Spent some time with my friends. We just got back from the school musical version of _Matilda_. I thought it was great <3 I'm glad I had fun.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so I slept in really late.


----------



## honeyaura

Found a laptop with better specs and cheaper price tag!


----------



## Snowesque

Found out Dunkaroos are coming back this summer! I wonder if they will be a yummy as I remember.


----------



## lazyislander

Snowesque said:


> Found out Dunkaroos are coming back this summer! I wonder if they will be a yummy as I remember.



YOU'RE JOKING, THOSE WERE MY FAVORITEEEEE!

But something about today that made me happy was that someone (who I won't name, because I'm not sure if they would like it if I did?) donated 500 TBT towards my username change for being a nice person around the forums. What an incredibly kind and thoughtful gesture. Anyway, if you're reading this, you know who you are! Thank you again. <3


----------



## MapleSilver

Feeling less tired than I have been these past few days. Still not sure what was causing that.


----------



## John Wick

Digging real deep for this one.

My cat ate her breakfast.
ALL of it.


----------



## xara

i’m happy that i got to sleep in today lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Once again, I'm happy that I didn't have to work today.  I slept deeply and felt more rested today.  Also, the weather wasn't too bad today, sunny and around 50 F.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Spring is coming I can have picnics and grow strawberries soon! :3


----------



## xara

i overcame my anxiety a bit by reading out-loud kn class


----------



## Princess Mipha

Spoiler: OMG, I got a Skin that is worth like 20€ for literally free (Chest was one of the free ones)


----------



## xara

the fact that i have no school tomorrow :3


----------



## John Wick

That those who love me remind me of what really matters... them.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got to go shopping today. I bought some frames for my prints I got while on vacation a while ago, got a new little area rug for a spot of colour, a rainbow tank top, some sleeping shorts, silver jewelry and some other stuff. When I'm at home I'm just chillin with my doggie. She's such a cute little love slug♡


----------



## lazyislander

My nice friend lent me this really pretty dress for my brother's wedding that fits perfectly and that made me pretty happy because now I don't have to stress about buying one lol


----------



## SandiBeaches

Had a day off college, so didn't have to drive in the snow


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a really delicious slice of extra cheesy, cheese-stuffed crust pizza for lunch today.  Also, my work is getting pretty caught up.


----------



## xara

having a day off school so that i can recharge aha


----------



## lazyislander

My bf's grandma gave us a 70 dollar gift card to this nice restaurant near us and we're going out tonight for Valentine's Day b/c tomorrow it'll be way too busy to even step foot out the door


----------



## xara

i just found out i won’t have school next friday and since monday is family day, that means i only have 3 days of school next week :3


----------



## John Wick

Someone really surprised me on here today, showing me there are really good people on here.


----------



## Aquari

Got part of my tax return today! Then i get paid from my job tomorrow! MONEY


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm almost done painting my shelf and I'm getting a new bed for my room (it's a nice day bed :3)!


----------



## xara

just found out i don’t have class tomorrow which means i have a four day weekend :3


----------



## LadyDestani

It finally stopped raining this afternoon and the sun came out.  Plus, I got free hot chocolate at work this morning.


----------



## xara

despite being on tbt for almost 5 years now, i don’t think i’ve ever seen the sunrise design and idk why but it made me happy to see something new on here :3


----------



## Sophie23

My mum bought me a chocolate lamb


----------



## John Wick

It's a blue sky for the first time in weeks.
It has been raining much of summer.


----------



## Midoriya

John Wick said:


> It's a blue sky for the first time in weeks.
> It has been raining much of summer.



Yeah, ironically enough it was raining all week here in Texas too, but the sun is out today.

Also happy that my favorite sports teams are doing well.


----------



## xara

today was a sunny day, something that hardly occurs here in winter. it was also the start of my long weekend so i’m happy about that :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Only had one class today so I'm not like super burnt out! Although I still have a meeting to go to tonight but I promise I'm gonna go to bed ASAP lol


Also been having an overall nice day, even though it's freezing outside. I'm not feeling as depressed as I have been the last few days so I was actually able to focus and actively participate in my German class


----------



## deSPIRIA

went to a concert and briefly chatted with two people and one of them said i look like kate bush which is the best compliment i have ever recieved

also i bought damo suzukis autobiography from him we just kinda said hi and nodded at eachother because im shy idiot but he was very nice


----------



## moonbyu

i aTE A TON OF CHOCOLATE


----------



## Stella-Io

^Yes

I don't have work today so all I've been doing is playing Animal Crossing, snuggling with my dog (who is very lazy) and that's about it. A good relaxing day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just pre-ordered New Horizons from Best Buy (I also got a bell bag for $5, thought it was super cute) and it'll be shipped to me on release day! 

Fun Fact: This will be the first time in my life that I've gotten a new Animal Crossing game on release day!


----------



## Bcat

I got to eat Japanese food! 

Well, not really Japanese-the Americanized version. Still good!


----------



## xara

i cuddled with my cat, zeva, which was very fun <3


----------



## LadyDestani

It was sunny all day today. After so much rain, the sun was a welcome sight even though it was still way too cold outside. Also, it's Friday and I don't have to work on Monday, so looking forward to a nice, long weekend hopefully.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Earlier today, I had to do a mid term lab that was scheduled earlier than expected. Overall, I did pretty good despite some minor issues!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work so I got to sleep in today.  The sun was out again and I had a very nice, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## xara

i cuddled with my sweet, precious cat and got to relax and play some pocket camp :3


----------



## Shawna

Got chocolate 50% off!  It's REALLLLLLLLY friggin' good too!


----------



## Midoriya

One of my favorite sports teams is on fire lately and it’s honestly amazing to watch.


----------



## xara

game week starts tonight :3


----------



## xara

i tried out a new shampoo that’s made my hair really soft and easy to brush through :3


----------



## SublimeDonut

That I marked a hangout with my friends! We're all scout boys and girls and we generally have weekly official meetings to do Scout Stuff but next weekend is a national holiday so we can't do an official meeting. So we decided to meet unnofficially in my house! Some of those friends haven't seen my house yet so I'm excited. I always love showing my room to people bc it's full of fairy lights everywhere and i'm quite proud of it. we're likely gonna watch a movie and play Just Dance. Counting the days til Saturday!


----------



## Mairmalade

The important person bought Snack World on the Switch to play with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Guys!!! The Sonic movie is so goood!! Like this movie and Detective Pikachu were both so great!

I'm definitely buying this movie when it comes out on DVD! Do they even print new movies on DVD anymore or is it only BluRay now?


----------



## John Wick

xSuperMario64x said:


> Guys!!! The Sonic movie is so goood!! Like this movie and Detective Pikachu were both so great!
> 
> I'm definitely buying this movie when it comes out on DVD! Do they even print new movies on DVD anymore or is it only BluRay now?



Detective Pikachu was on Foxtel yesterday.
It was ok.


----------



## xara

games week!!!


----------



## galactickat4240

I found my Velma amiibo card I thought I lost! I also had a good dinner and got to witness three of my cats cuddling together on my bed


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I don't have to work tomorrow. I had a great day at home just watching TV and playing video games.

Game Week on TBT is so much fun and, last time I checked, I had the leading score in Tetris.


----------



## xara

my acne is finally starting to clear up


----------



## Alienfish

work went good and no chaos aha. also got mom her bday gift (it's on wednesday but eh dont wanna waste too much of tomorrow running for that so)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just got a message from my dad, I'm going to pick out the puppy I want this Friday!! OMGoodness! 

I seriously can't contain my excitement!!! <333333


----------



## xara

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just got a message from my dad, I'm going to pick out the puppy I want this Friday!! OMGoodness!
> 
> I seriously can't contain my excitement!!! <333333



congrats!! puppies are wonderful <3


----------



## hamster

im going 2 talk to a manager for a bar on thursday and she said i can hopefully start working on friday : D


----------



## thedragmeme

I'm happy that I got my precious puppy groomed today!


----------



## xara

i took a nice nap and am currently eating some amazing kiwi :3


----------



## skarmoury

Hfjskjdhd I passed all my exams for one subject!! Thank you g thats the toughest subject I’ll never want to go back and study again


----------



## John Wick

I'm glad it's finally not raining.
It's been a very rainy summer. 

Put that rain in the bushfire affected areas where it is needed.


----------



## berry creme

my birthday is april 2nd and my boyfriend said he?s buying me ac new horizons for my bday !!!! )))


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today!  And it was sunny again.


----------



## Stella-Io

I went out shopping at my fav stores for some craft supplies. I got glitter, washi tape, a notebook to record my New Horizons findings (I'm basically gonna make a guidebook, idk if we will get one similar to the PRIMA guidebooks), some more alcohol markers, some actual water colour paint, masking fluid and some other stuff too. I have 2 ideas on what to draw now and I really like the stuff I got


----------



## John Wick

I am alive and feeling alright today.


----------



## xara

the animal crossing direct on thursday!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

The headache that I've had for 3 days straight is finally starting to go away, I think.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm getting my hair cut and maybe dyed half pink half green this Saturday!!! I also finished painting my shelf! It's pink!


----------



## popstar

i'm happy that i was able to pre-order the new horizons guide!


----------



## xara

- school today went better than yesterday and i just have tomorrow to get through before the long weekend :3
- new horizons direct tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tigoma_

Finally got an interview invite for the last university I applied to! Since It took longer than the others I was worried that I didnt fit the criteria needed, so this is such a relief


----------



## LadyDestani

I planned some time off at work and was reminded that this year I get an extra week of vacation time.  Hurray!

I also had a very good veggie calzone for lunch today.


----------



## John Wick

It's a nice sunny day in Australia.
The way I like it.


----------



## Celine

The class 1 and 2 kids loved the parachute game that we played with them!


----------



## galactickat4240

The Animal Crossing Direct today!  I got up earlier than usual but now that I'm up I'm getting hyped and ready to watch it. Besides that I'm going to have a good dinner today!


----------



## xara

animal crossing direct!!!


----------



## Alienfish

good day at work also leftover pizza for lunch yum


----------



## Megan.

The AC Direct!


----------



## xara

the new horizons direct!!! i’m literally so excited


----------



## Bcat

My great Aunt died unexpectedly yesterday. But today it’s snowing, when it was originally supposed to rain. I like to think that it’s a gift from her, and that it’s her way of saying that she’s alright now, and no longer in pain. <3


----------



## Romaki

Definitely the New Horizons direct!!


----------



## Hanami

- AC new horizons direct
- met with a recruiter
- planning my upcoming trip to Spain and Portugal
- made plans with 2 friends who I haven't spent time with in awhile
- drinking oat milk right now. I recently fell in love with it even though it's mainly just oats and water


----------



## maple22

My phone was supposed to come today but it came yesterday afternoon instead lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday!  Also, it was supposed to snow today but it didn't so yay!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i got really nice feedback on a paper i did today, and also just turned in a huge paper to the same class that i've been doing all day


----------



## Stella-Io

Besides the obvious AC Direct,

-Two more of my amiibo cards came in today, Roscoe and Sterling
-I somehow managed to clean and do all my closing stuff despite the mid shift being a complete SLACK  leaving me with so much to do and get out on time, all while not being able to S E E
-Giant squishy cat is comin tomorrow (hopefully)
-I accidentally bought an M&M cookie but it had some nice crOnch to it


----------



## Chris

I can finally access the internet at home again after it was taken out during a storm on Sunday.


----------



## Shawna

My dad tried DoorDash, we ordered Whataburger for dinner from it.

We were able to customize our order, removing/adding whatever the heck we wanted. We weren?t disappointed!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

weekend yessss. probs have to read some but at least it's not 15 academic texts that make 0 sense lol


----------



## Snowesque

Got a lovely surprise from my partner today saying they got me the Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## xara

i got to sleep in today :3


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so no work and I got to sleep in. It's a nice, sunny, relatively warm day for February so I enjoyed the walk with my dog. Also, my husband is going to start working at our local gaming shop where he plays Magic. It's only a few hours/days a week, but it'll be good for him to get out of the house. And he can earn store credit to help fund his hobby.


----------



## Alienfish

nice weather for once, crossing fingers it's not gonna be too windy. still that annoying chilly weather at times but ehhh not rainstorm rn i guess.


----------



## DenzDejz

I'm happy that I joined this wholesome place in wait for the new AC game!


----------



## Loriii

It's almost Monday here, and that means my girlfriend's off days are only one or just almost two days away!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's another beautiful day outside and I don't have to work today.


----------



## Snowesque

Finally got a haircut! I have been wanting one for months haha; got around four inches off.
Went out to eat too.


----------



## xara

my parents told me that they’re noticing a positive change in my attitude, lately c:


----------



## Midoriya

Honestly feels like life is kind of weighing me down lately and trying to make me not happy, but I’m fighting it.  The one thing I can always count on to make me happy are my friends.  Without them I don’t know where I would be.


----------



## xara

i didn’t have to do my presentation today - i’m a bit disappointed as i wanted to just get it over with, but i’m also relieved to have an extra day to prepare aha


----------



## minisam

I didn't have to be up early for work and have some time to hang here!


----------



## SublimeDonut

I'm kinda happy and kinda not for it but today I'll spend the night in a friend's night woohoo! I'm happy cause, you know, she's my friend and I love her and because I managed to avoid going to the movies with her (her taste is downright atrocious lol). I'm kinda not because she could think of another terrible movie to watch with me but eh. We changed schools so I can't see her otherwise, so I'll go through with it lol


----------



## John Wick

It's the last week of summer (NOT happy about that part) and it's finally a sunny day with blue sky.

One good day in three months.


----------



## xara

my mom brought me food when she picked me up from school which was a huge blessing since i hadn’t eaten all day and i was STARVING


----------



## Midoriya

I got to talk for around two hours with my favorite person in the world again.  Anytime I talk to them I always end up having a great day.


----------



## Alienfish

Getting thursday off(well i had 3 hours/one work day to take out when possible) which suits me well bc i have to be in class that night c;

also payday ayyyyy yiss


----------



## Dinosaurz

I had top surgery consultation today and I got a date for March 16th omg I was expecting July/August to have surgery so this is crazy fast less than 3 weeks omg


----------



## xara

i have the next 2 days off school which is the only thing getting me through this day lmao


----------



## John Wick

It's another sunny day in the last week of summer.


----------



## xara

i did a presentation today and didn’t completely suck c’:


----------



## LadyDestani

I had my yearly review at work today and it was really good.  I'm getting a nice raise and a good sized bonus next month.


----------



## Nicole.

Got our Wifi fixed today, it's scary to think how much we rely on it these days though. I can't imagine a life without it, I wouldn't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Alienfish

Ordered two headbands from a san fran store, might take some weeks before I can have them in my hand but soo dank and I needed it


----------



## xara

i got to sleep in today :]


----------



## John Wick

It's just a really nice day so far.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

That now I'm finally able to take some sleep.


----------



## Mayor Monday

I set up the information on a website a write for, so now I can get paid. And I _did_ get paid.


----------



## SublimeDonut

finally watched akira for the first time! hell ye boiii


----------



## Stella-Io

I finished a commin ON TIME.

Also just a chill day. Played ACNL, dog sat with me alot, just chilled. I think I'm gonna go catch up on Black Clover now. Somehow. Without my glasses.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that the week is more than halfway over.


----------



## sierra

I have 3 pickles left!!


----------



## Alienfish

Having the day off (though it's freezing cold again so I'll just stay inside til I need to go to class I guess)


----------



## LadyDestani

We had a taco party at work today.  Also, tomorrow is Friday and my husband and I are going to watch the My Hero Academia movie.


----------



## Midoriya

My favorite sports teams are still doing well and I finally beat chapter 1 of the Cindered Shadows DLC for Fire Emblem Three Houses on [Hard] [Classic] mode without anyone dying.


----------



## Alienfish

Makin tacos later, it's weekend, and my headbands are on their way I hope, they left San fran from what I need.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY FINISHED MY COMMISSIONS AAHGHHHH


Now I can go back to playing Ultra Moon


----------



## sierra

"Don't adapt to the energy in the room, influence the energy in the room." Which is so self help book sounding but it's actually helped me not let people affect me so much in a few instances.


----------



## Kristen

I just got this in the mail from Taffy who traded amiibo cards with me. This made my day 100x better


----------



## xara

it’s finally the weekend - my last weekend before turning 18 c’:


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I got to see one of my closest friends today. I usually see him around, but it's always nice talking with him. 



faiiry said:


> it’s finally the weekend - my last weekend before turning 18 c’:



Oh my gosh, congrats! <3


----------



## sierra

faiiry said:


> it’s finally the weekend - my last weekend before turning 18 c’:



Hell yeah! Happy birthday almost!!


----------



## xara

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh my gosh, congrats! <3



thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> Hell yeah! Happy birthday almost!!




thank you!! c:


----------



## Mayor Monday

My hamster is my lovely son and I'm very proud of him.

Also, it snowed.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I have the whole weekend off.


----------



## Midoriya

I love my friends so much and I feel more and more connected to them each and every day.


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my friend from work


----------



## xara

i’m spending time with my cat rn; she’s purring so loudly and i love her c’:


----------



## Marte

Jin's Epiphany is my everything.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy I wasn't born an *******.

I like me today. ^_^


----------



## sierra

My package came today! And it's the last day of the month.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so no work today! I got a decent amount of sleep and feel refreshed today.


----------



## Stella-Io

I went out shopping at IKEA and got a little under desk dresser to store my craft stuff, a big dresser for my clothes and jewelry, and also went to Micheals to get Copics on sale which NEVER go on sale. I wish I had bought some more markers but I was stressed and in a rush.

I also got some coloured moss for my fake plant arrangements and watercoloured markers that I didn't have.


----------



## Alienfish

Stoked waiting for headbands to arrive whenever they do aaaa <3 Also put in a pre-order on those sunflower pants .. might have to wait some weeks til pre-order is over but no regrets, they def are sparkling joy to me


----------



## visibleghost

i'm excited about new horizons. might be a bit basic, especially on this forum, but i cannot stop thinking about this game!!! 

also i'm happy that my cat exists and likes to play and chill with me.


----------



## zato

that i'm alive. some days seem so hopeless and make me almost relapse but then a song or some kind words from people or even a villager keeps me fighting for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I made a short film in Smash Bros. Ultimate using the in-game video editor. It was limited but I tried to make it work. Took me about two days to complete it with all the character controlling (all by myself), video recording, and the editing. It was about Banjo & Kazooie going on an adventure to different places if you're wondering.


----------



## sierra

We in the month that our lives change forever


----------



## xara

it’s finally march! and my birthday’s tomorrow c’:


----------



## John Wick

It's march and summer is over, but it's hot!
Like an extra month of summer.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so I got to sleep in.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Feeling overall less stressed and emotionally drained today and yes as everyone probably agrees ACNH month today <3 so i'm very much looking forward to taking my mind off w/ some AC ;v;


----------



## sierra

Im gettin enchiladas tonight


----------



## Alienfish

Lazy day at work tbh last month's been really stressful and it's probably gonna be a lot later on now also so yeah.

Also one of my orders are in Sweden/customs probs so hope I can pick em up soon (tm)


----------



## sierra

That my dad is alive. Last night he flipped his car while entering the highway. His back tires hydroplaned. Im still processing everything. I’m just so grateful he’s okay and will be confiscating his keys until he learns to drive right side up!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

For the majority of the day, it was raining. On my way home and as I got off the bus, the sun shone through between the clouds half an hour before setting. I decided to take a picture to see the beauty, even though it was quite damp out there.


----------



## allainah

i got drank in my cup, hot cheese dip, and a big ol pretzel


----------



## Mayor Monday

I had a great, rather lackadaisical time today. It was rainy, peaceful, and I got plenty of things done.


----------



## Dim

My mom came back from her job interview and it looks like she got it! Very happy for her!


----------



## LadyDestani

My neighbors finally shut up. They've been partying all night and I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

Got through the primary readings for school ! and hopefully i will get my things soooonnnn


----------



## Sanaki

Going to Texas for spring break.


----------



## Midoriya

Ahri said:


> Going to Texas for spring break.



Hope you have fun here in Texas, friendo!  

—

I got to talk to my favorite person in the world today, so even though it was raining outside they provided all the bright sunlight I need.  Then I just baked for the first time on my own.  I baked fish and somehow ended up having it be in there for just the right amount of time to make it delicious.  Now excuse me while I go into a food coma.  Zzz...


----------



## cIementine

decided to stay home from school today even though i'm not ill. slightly rebellious, but it was a late starting day anyway and there wasn't much point in going. so i got to lie in, plus bonus prep time for my psychology mock exam tomorrow !!
for lunch i bought a really nice bbq chicken wrap, and my fav cinnamon roll ice cream as a study snack.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was so much better than yesterday.  The bar was pretty low but I'm glad I didn't have to deal with any major issues or nuisances today.


----------



## maple22

One assignment that was due tonight was rescheduled. Another one that I thought was due tonight is actually due on the 7th.


----------



## visibleghost

i woke up early and managed to get up quickly, stay awake and not feel tired. that's big considering the fact that i sleep through alarms all the time so i'm a bit proud of myself for that, as sad as it may sound lmao

also!! my cat is super cute and i love him

and i'm working on university stuff and it's going well so i'm feeling good about that as well


----------



## zato

got an update on father number 2 (my best friends dad) he's doing better now. still having trouble with cognitive things but they ruled out stroke and heart attack and all test are coming up normal so far. he's got more test this afternoon but they said he's being his normal cranky self again. thats a huge relief and makes me happy. still worried but happy he's doing better and is in good care and she feels the same so at least my heart won't break hearing her cry. her brothers are with him so thats also something to be happy about no one should be alone in a hospital. i would be there but i'm sick as a dog right now and a hospital is probably the last place i should be but i will gladly slap on a face mask and layer up to stay warm just to see him like i would my own dad. i hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## You got mail!

Getting my coffee and a good breakfast. Also the fact that new horizons isn’t that far away now. Also it’s almost Friday so there’s that’s haha


----------



## Alienfish

Less tired than earlier. Man can uni just end now lol it's killing me


----------



## Midoriya

It’s sunny outside and I passed my exam so that I can graduate!  Woo!!!


----------



## John Wick

Had a good sleep, and woke up really looking forward to New Horizons!

It's been giving me anxiety for weeks but today is different.


----------



## Sanaki

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Hope you have fun here in Texas, friendo!
> 
> ?
> 
> I got to talk to my favorite person in the world today, so even though it was raining outside they provided all the bright sunlight I need.  Then I just baked for the first time on my own.  I baked fish and somehow ended up having it be in there for just the right amount of time to make it delicious.  Now excuse me while I go into a food coma.  Zzz...



Thanks! It's my third time going, I really enjoy it every time I do.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to work from home today and will do the same tomorrow. I also found out that I don't have to work this Sunday. I was afraid I was going to have to, so that's a relief.


----------



## aquaricality

a lot of things, actually! i'm playing animal crossing again for the first time in a few years, and tomorrow i get to go to the store and buy a betta fish for the tank i've been working on for literal months now!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My dad told me earlier there's a possibility that my new pupper is coming home on the 13th! Even if it's later than that I'm totally psyched! I'm sooo excited to see him and spend time with him during my Summer break omggg ＼(*T▽T*)／


----------



## michealsmells

This is something that I'm happy about every day, so I'm cheating a little, buuuut-

My dogs! I love them so much, they do nothing but make me smile, all the time. 

Astrid is my pittie. She's gotten more gentle over the years, but she can still be an absolute wild spirit when she wants to be. She goes by her own pace and when she's not playing, she's sleeping, usually in her bed or on a couch. She loves her little brother so much and it always makes me so happy to see her looking around for him and when she finds him, giving him kisses all over his face.

Mulder, who's my little chihuahua, is both scared of everything while also wanting to be the boss. He's the master of stealing pillows and giving way too many kisses. He loves to instigate playtime, but then run under or into a bed and act like its a "safe zone" where he can't get caught. He's the silliest boy in the world and he always loves to snuggle, especially when you feel sad. When his sister got sick last year, you could tell he started to decline as well because he felt so bad for her. Now that she's better, he's back to his goofy self!! Its actually almost our 3-year anniversary of having him though it feels like we've had him forever.

I just love my doggies so much. They're so sweet and loving and if I could I would just hug them and hold them forever.


----------



## zato

they sent him(my 2nd father/best friends dad) home last night and i was informed he is doing better so that makes both me and my friend very happy. i'm sick as all get out and have a low grade fever (i'm also freezing despite being wrapped in so many blankets and layers.) so i can't really go see him. but i told her brother if they need me let me know and i will slap on a mask and crawl there if need be.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my headbands in the actual mail today  Now to wait for my pants!


----------



## xara

pre-ordered new horizons today!!


----------



## michealsmells

I think my terrible raffle luck is finally gone, or I at least got lucky just this once! It's no Pokeball, but I got the Final Boss Feather!! It looks super nice in my lineup and I wasn't expecting to win it AT ALL. In fact I already thought the raffle was over with sooo- I'm just really excited to have it!


----------



## mocha.

I?ve been getting my boyfriend to name animal crossing characters and it?s really cheered me up.

He thinks K.K Slider is called Pawsome Steve, and my personal favourite is Sonique the hedgehog. (Label/Labelle)


----------



## John Wick

It's not raining today!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I got to work from home again today. I was able to get so much done and even get ahead on some things for next week, so that feels good.


----------



## Dim

New Silverstein album is out!


----------



## Stella-Io

*I CAN FINALLY SEE!* It was a little dis-orientated at first having my glasses back after not being able to see for prob a week and reading afar just looked weird and bubbly kinda, but my eyes quickly got use to it. Now I don't have to look like a complete maniac putting stuff so close to my face and squinting. I'm surprised no customer at work has said anythin about it without me mentioning it.

After I picked up my glasses I went to the plaza I work in but since I had time before my shift started I did some shopping and got seeds for plants. I got multiple lavender cause I love lavender, some wild rose and somethin else I can't remember rn. I might go back and get some more idk.


----------



## Romaki

My sister bought Mystery Dungeon DX for me and it arrived today.


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: My strawberries sprouted today!


----------



## xara

i got my switch lite!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today, which always makes for a fairly good day.  Also, I think I may have figured out the cause of my recent back pain.  My husband and I flipped our mattress over today to test it out, so I'm hoping I'll get a good night's sleep tonight and wake up pain-free in the morning.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I found this person on Twitter. - *x*
In my country, majority of stray shelters refuse to let in cats who are elderly, badly injured or have disease. They're just thrown into this awful box in which the gas make them die by suffocation.. after even 30 mins of suffer. I've been wanting to do something with it but hadn't been able to find the way. This woman adapts _only_ strays that are in those bad health state. I was encouraged that there are persons like her. Encouraged, I very much am.


----------



## Harbour

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> -



that is extremely lovely and wholesome. it feels absolutely horrible when injured animals in general are treated disgustingly. it's very good to know that there's somebody that takes care of them. i'm happy to see that you're encouraged. <3

today i'm happy because tomorrow's a public holiday for me. that means no school. : )


----------



## allainah

My mom said she's going to pre-order new horizon for me and put $100 towards my switch for my birthday coming up >-< (even tho im a grown women sdjhdsjghsk) so that made me happy. Also today (yesterday too) a couple people reached out asking me to make them signatures??? and it just made me so happy that people would actually like anything i made? like me? you like something i made? IM TRASH ;--; but it made me super happy so yeah


----------



## Dim

Sun sets at 7pm now


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm planning to hang out with a good friend of mine this afternoon!


----------



## xara

i took a really nice nap


----------



## Rosewater

I am finally getting a Switch!! Thought we wouldn't be able to afford it but my mom found a lot of extra money on one of her best buy cards that has just been sitting around. Aaaahh!!!!!!


----------



## John Wick

That I have a moral conscience.


----------



## zato

that i'm still alive =) i was pretty much out for a whole day...rip my chores...but i'm not as sick as i was. though still can't stay warm no matter how many blankets and it's like 64 out ....but i'm still here so i'm happy.


----------



## Maiana

it's brighter outside at 7pm bc the time went forward : )


----------



## LadyDestani

It started getting warmer today and it was nice and sunny out.  Also, I didn't have to work on this weekend's release.


----------



## watercolorwish

My boyfriend surprised me with pokemon shield when I went to visit him today! He has sword so I'm excited to battle with him even though I'm not a big pokemon fan


----------



## Harbour

today i got two journals. one's a big one and the other is a small one for scrap-booking.
i am overjoyed right now, i'm going to use them both for animal crossing new horizons. : D


----------



## michealsmells

I got to see my favorite little nephew today! And by nephew, I mean he's a cat. He's a cat and I love him and he's so perfect and adorable and handsome and I LOVE him.


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to locate my pants after contacting like every instance I could (Sorry Swiss customs if you see this lol)... Turns out they are in Sweden and some butt @ mail customs here forgot to send me payment text.. Bruthur..


----------



## Balverine

I finally got a job!!


----------



## xara

Zeppeli said:


> I finally got a job!!



congratulations!! :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got 16 pizza rolls in a box of 15 _big whooooooop!_ :,,,D


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather is getting nicer and I was able to walk outside for a bit on my afternoon break.


----------



## xara

today was a relaxing day which was desperately needed


----------



## R. Planet

My dog loves her new toy so much. Playing with her today was so much fun.


----------



## xara

it’s supposed to rain today and i enjoy the rain lol


----------



## Alienfish

My pants are hopefully on their way here. Hoping I get them this week at least.

Also cleaning day at work, nice with a break from shelving


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

only 10 more days to relieve severe depression with ACNH tbh.


----------



## Nicolette

This will be my last day of jury duty as long they don't need me for this final case today


----------



## maple22

After two months, my computer has finally gone in for repairs
I thought it was just having a problem with the battery, but apparently both the battery AND the hard drive need to be replaced


----------



## xara

i made my own sig! it’s not great or anything lmao but it’s still a vibe c:


----------



## allainah

im dying my hair, more white
lets hope it turns out


----------



## Alienfish

Some librarian complimented my jacket. Think she's done it before but it was nice, I love my jacket way too much and glad I found it.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got into a student consulting programme  Pretty much like professional work, but it's voluntary. There were 60+ people that applied so I was not expecting to get in at all!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s a nice sunny day outside and I’m almost on spring break.  I’m also thankful for my friends each and every day and knowing that they won’t leave me.  All of them are such a blessing.


----------



## xara

i feel more alive today than i have in weeks - i still feel low but i can breathe a bit easier, at least.


----------



## RainbowGrace

I've been exhausted for the last three days, due to overwork and doing a deep clean of my house, but I'm finally starting to get my strength back and it's great!


----------



## Dizzardy

I had an interview today for an animation course, it went really well and she pretty much told me that I was in.

I've heard a lot of good things about the course so I'm really excited.


----------



## xara

redid my sig again and i like it a lot more than the first!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I got to see/hang out with one of my school counselors. He's a pretty cool dude. I feel that he really cares about the students and their well-being. I cheered up a bit after meeting him today. Also, I got to hear him play "Blackbird" on the guitar! As well as some riffs from bands like Black Sabbath and ZZ Top. <3


----------



## maple22

The due date for an important assignment was moved to Friday.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather continues to be warm and even though it's been raining on and off, it's not too bad.


----------



## xara

tried out a new lipbalm that has a cooling effect and rn my lips feel amazing


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Going to finally kick my food intolerances to start on a SIBO antibiotic as i'm currently losing severe weight due to chronic/gut issues. Hoping that this possibly long-term treatment gives me some relief and can add back some foods to my diet : ) so been in a better mindset with a bit of hope haha.


----------



## Hat'

i finally got my dream lineup hkfdjlkmld
literally a few days before the 5 collectibles per row update........ kinda want to scream


----------



## Nicolette

It's warm enough to wear the dress I bought from the thrift store the other day and my boyfriend's son is coming over in about an hour.


----------



## xara

all ontario schools will be closed for 2 weeks following march break because of the corona virus and while that’ll cause problems in its own way, the only thing i can think of is the fact i’ll have more time for new horizons lmao


----------



## Eternal

We got to go home early today because the staff were having a meeting about what might happen if our college gets shut down from coronavirus - it's unlikely to happen at least for a few weeks since Boris won't shut schools down until the last minute, but we got an early end of the day at least.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm kind of happy that I got to work from home.  It can be a pain when it comes to meetings and things like that, but at least I got to sleep a little longer this morning and take my dog on a walk during my lunch break.  The weather was really warm and pleasant today, too.

And tomorrow is Friday!  I can't wait for this week to be over.  It's been pretty stressful.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I’m home for spring break!  I missed my family and cats sooooooo much!


----------



## xara

it’s officially march break!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's finally Friday. I made it through the week and only one more week to go before my week off.


----------



## Mayor Monday

I laughed really hard today. That counts bigtime these days. lol


----------



## zato

that no one can see me.


----------



## Tessie

Yesterday was national match day and I MATCHED! To my #1 pick! I really loved this hospital during my interview. I'm going to specialize in Critical Care starting in July woo woooooo


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep in.  I also got a lot of stuff accomplished today, so I'm feeling relieved to get some of those things checked off of my to-do list and not have to worry about them next week when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Zura

I worked a 12 hour shift and got a free meal out of it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I've been pretty calm and collected today. I'm proud of that.



Zura said:


> I worked a 12 hour shift and got a free meal out of it



Free food is always good.


----------



## Stella-Io

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa

My NH Switch is coming today!!! I thought it would come the 19th. but I can't get too excited cause somethin always happens when I get really excited

Also, my sisters' bf bought her a Switch lite and ACNH, so she's really happy about that. She was sad that she couldn't play the game but no she's looking up all the videos and watched the Direct and now I also have someone to play with.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Just happy that with how terrible my health is, I've made it another day w/o any healthcare from my doctors haha ;v; also that I decided on digital; a day sooner is a day less severely depressed :'>

Oh and that tbt got me designing again, since childhood web design has and will always be my biggest passion :')


----------



## Sophie23

I watched a film, I started watching this New program with mum that has Dawn French in and I made a town flag for my new town Dibley + yes like from vicar of Dibley lol


----------



## Alienfish

MayorSophie23 said:


> I watched a film, I started watching this New program with mum that has Dawn French in and I made a town flag for my new town Dibley + yes like from vicar of Dibley lol



vicar of dibley is ****ing life.

also i guess that i got to wrote on my essay paper task yesterday and that i found some dumb kawaii games on the app store


----------



## Soigne

i finally started on my senior thesis today_!_


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I went out earlier today and not much people were out and about in the city. Of course, I'm still staying alert. I got a few things, bought food to eat, and the weather is sunny all day!


----------



## Dim

Looks like things are finally starting to calm down a bit. Also my store treated my employees to pizza today, which was very nice.

Oh and as for TBT I see we hit 3,000+ active members! Can't wait to see how this play fairs once New Horizons comes out :]


----------



## Snowesque

Our new furniture was delivered; so looking forward to using them!


----------



## LadyDestani

My new mattress was delivered today.  I'm hoping for a better night's sleep tonight and less or better yet no back pain tomorrow morning.


----------



## xara

i found some stories i wrote years ago and while reading them was embarrassing, i laughed harder than i have in weeks which i desperately needed


----------



## sierra

I have a warm bed and a cute kat!


----------



## Chris

Got a solid eight hours sleep last night for the first time in weeks. Undergoing testing for fatigue-related issues at the moment so it's nice to actually wake-up feeling like I've slept.


----------



## visibleghost

animal crossing new horizons in just four days!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, if i may say so

also, it's a sunny and warm day outside, i'm done with my presentation for school, my depression is no more and i have nothing too stressful to do today. also i'm happy that I only work two days this week (but also low key scared because it's shift leader training but aaaa) so I have a lot of time to do school work, work out, play pokemon (because I won't play at all after new horizons is out, that's for sure) and just Relax.


----------



## Marte

I don't know who Audie is or where she came from but I love her already!!


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> View attachment 232278
> 
> I don't know who Audie is or where she came from but I love her already!!



man is that based on the ac grandma.. man almost wanna waste on a switch now aha

also happy im healthy so far, knocks on wood and that i got quite some done as for paperrr


----------



## Imbri

My semi-quarantine ends Friday, assuming no new symptoms appear. Still a few lingering symptoms from the flu (2nd time around, and this strain is kicking my tail), but it's a lot better.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My anime crossing switch just arrived today TT_TT it’s so pretty I’m in love!!


----------



## xara

Marte said:


> View attachment 232278
> 
> I don't know who Audie is or where she came from but I love her already!!



audie’s so gorgeous bro omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got top surgery!! And I’m high on morphine!!!!
Everything went very well and I didn’t even need drains which I thought I would!!!

LETS GOOO morphine boys


----------



## xara

Dinosaurz said:


> I got top surgery!! And I’m high on morphine!!!!
> Everything went very well and I didn’t even need drains which I thought I would!!!
> 
> LETS GOOO morphine boys



BRO CONGRATS!! so happy for you!! <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my workday is done!  Today was awful, but I made it through.  I'm also happy that I contacted a new vet and got my dog an appointment with him for next week when I'm off work.  This vet is much closer to my house and is highly recommended so I'm glad I could get everything switched over to him.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that I’m in a good state of mind these days.  I missed my night medicine last night but I feel fine right now.  I can truly be there for all of my friends when they’re feeling down because I love them all!


----------



## maple22

I got full points on an assignment I was really worried about


----------



## Mayor Monday

I'm happy that today I was exhausted. Yesterday, I gave up on my previous self, and now my head's getting used to it.

It was a comfortable tired. Not one that prohibited my activities today- I just felt good.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I'm happy that I'm not alone in this stressful time and we're helping each other with needed items to avoid going out a lot. ^_^ I'm also happy for the 100 tbt I won from dawnpiplup. Thank you.


----------



## LadyDestani

We had Japanese food for dinner tonight.


----------



## quinnetmoi

I'm pretty happy with how a phone appointment with a medical professional went today!
The offices are closed due to the pandemic. ;x;


----------



## CasualWheezer

I'm happy that there was a video conference for one of my classes. At first I thought it was going to be the most awkward and unnatural thing, the teacher is a very quirky one. However, it was really nice seeing everyone's faces, even if not in person and it was great to hear my teacher's voice and him using his sense of humor the best he can online. It was really fun.


----------



## zato

@lazyislander made me a stunning new sig TuT i was having such a bad day but bam! my heart is melted by precious friends who just go above and beyond. i mean look how cute it is and all my home boys are there too. <3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Finally decided to order New Horizons, I'm excited for Friday. 
I also got to see my mother play Mario Kart; I'm so proud of her, she's been continuously improving, and I think she's better at it than I am now. 
Her commentary against the CPUs is a hilarious bonus, and she's a pretty good shot (both straight and banked) with a green shell, which my brother and I have since dubbed "Ge-Mama-try".


----------



## Alienfish

Got a pee switch and picking up NH on friday knocks on wood they don't close down shops also :c


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Because of staying home for long periods of time, I managed to start a couple of drawings, one with paying attention to detail, even if it isn't perfect.


----------



## Alienfish

Fun day at work with colleagues, and got a pee lite :3


----------



## bittermeat

wrote some (quite awful) poetry and received my ac new horizons edition switch in the mail!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just got a message that my pre-order of ACNH ha s Just been shipped! If I'm lucky I might get it tomorrow 


Also every day that I get to spend with my kitties/puppy is a good day 

- - - Post Merge - - -



quinnetmoi said:


> I'm pretty happy with how a phone appointment with a medical professional went today!
> The offices are closed due to the pandemic. ;x;



Yeah my mom is suppoded to have an appt with her cardiologist tomorrow and she has to talk to them over the phone. Honestly seems like a good idea, especially for her cause she can't get around v easily ;;


----------



## xara

i feel okay today which is a blessing since yesterday wasn’t very good at all c’:


----------



## Jas

i got a lot of work done!! all of my classes were moved online so i've had no motivation recently, but this is a good step!


----------



## meggiewes

I am happy that my kitty has been cuddling me for the past few days and that I have time to cook meals.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

i received my Switch Lite today in preparation for ACNH!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost

I'm happy because tomorrow will be the dawn of the final day... I can't wait for New Horizons!!


----------



## LadyDestani

After Monday and Tuesday feeling like a nightmare, I'm happy that today was a lot better.  I'm getting my work in good shape.  I only have 2 days left until my vacation, not that I'm going anywhere but it'll be nice to stay home and not worry about work.  Also, my new jeans arrived in the mail today and they fit!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I think it's important to keep this thread going with all the panic and uncertainty going around right now, so lets try to keep it bumped up to the top (with meaningful posts of course) 

today I am SO EXCITED since I can pick up my Switch and ACNH game tomorrow!! Like I will actually have it in my hands and be able to play it aaaaaaaa


----------



## xara

i just saw a wild bunny,, he was so cute <33


----------



## sierra

I’m happy today is that last full day of waiting!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Tomorrow I get the game AND my boyfriend will be back from work, yay!


----------



## Chris

After finding out that I lost my job yesterday two people have contacted me. A friend who works as a nurse has said she can forward me recommendations for care homes in need of staff. And a lovely 50yo lady who has followed my blog for four years contacted me offering support and money if I need it (I won't accept). People are so lovely.


----------



## cornimer

I thought I was going to be totally alone throughout this quarantine period but I spent the last two days on video call with my coworkers and I feel so much better, they make me so happy <3


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> After finding out that I lost my job yesterday two people have contacted me. A friend who works as a nurse has said she can forward me recommendations for care homes in need of staff. And a lovely 50yo lady who has followed my blog for four years contacted me offering support and money if I need it (I won't accept). People are so lovely. ��



Omgggg I'm so glad to hear that and so happy for you �� �� All the best well wishes to you  <3 Stay strong!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm happy hype for NH tomorrow, and one of my co-worker who's the sweetest gave me her book that I've been looking(I gave her some bucks for it though bc it's since ages OOP and hard to find) and she also gave me the Takkitsuba photo that came with it (Guess she got the LE there hehe)... Also she gave me a Gudetama pen and a hat <33

(My copy of that book got humid/attic damaged along with when I found it at dad's place and smelled horrible so I couldn't read/touch it much. and it was the regular ed. so)

Also glad I can still go to work, I need that routine in my life. And dough obviously.


----------



## DJStarstryker

About a week ago I bought a Yoshino Cherry Tree. For those wondering, it doesn't actually grow fruits. This is the most common type of sakura tree that you see in Japan, and I saw them a lot while I was there. It has light pink and white flowers. I planted it last week after getting it and now it's blooming so much today. It's like it's celebrating that it's spring now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I cleaned up the house today and finished my drawing last night. Feels good!


----------



## Romaki

I thought my copy of New Horizons would come next week because that's what people have heard from Amazon, but I just received a notification that it'll be delivered tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Megan.

I'm happy that there is just under 6 hours left to wait for ACNH!


----------



## Nicole.

1hr 30 mins until I land on my new island


----------



## MasterM64

Super excited about New Horizons after buying a digital copy so I can play at midnight!


----------



## 5cm/s

new horizons, of course, but i'm also happy because my summer internship emailed with more logistics about relocation and it made me so happy because i've been in so much stress the past couple days worrying the internship would be cancelled completely, but this is a glimmer of hope that things are still going kind of according to plan!


----------



## Shawna

Pre-downloaded new horizons! ^_^

Hurry up, tomorrow!! -.-


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

My Hubby is on the way home from getting our copy of NH!! I Just cant WAIT


----------



## duckvely

i bought new horizons


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday!  One more day of work and then I'm off for a whole week!


----------



## GalacticGhost

It feels like I've waited a thousand years, but it's finally March 20th.

Hoping I'm able to get a copy of NH today!

Edit: I got it aaaaaaaaaaaa I'm so happy!!! Deserted island, here I come!


----------



## Alienfish

NEW HORIZONS the flimsy stuff is making me go nuts but game is real nice and they music is much better than NL ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think that my puppy is finally getting a hang of letting me know when he needs to go outside. He still pees on the floor sometimes cause apparently puppies have a hard time controlling that, but when he needs to poop he barks/whimpers at me nonstop. Ive been making sure let him out every hour or so so that he knows where he needs to go.


He gettin gud


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm officially off work for a week!  I also bought some new pillows for the bed and I'm looking forward to using them tonight.  The others were so old and desperately needed to be replaced.


----------



## visibleghost

i finished my exam essay and i think it is okay..??? idk. i'm just glad it's over


----------



## easpa

The extension request I submitted for one of my assignments has been approved! I'm super relieved since my head has been focused on everything BUT college the last two weeks, plus a lot of my belongings are still in my accommodation in Dublin which I don't have access to because my landlords are self-isolating lmao


----------



## Alienfish

visibleghost said:


> i finished my exam essay and i think it is okay..??? idk. i'm just glad it's over



wish me luck with this part of the class @ zoom gonna be w i l d


----------



## LadyDestani

It took 3 days of searching but I finally found some toilet paper! This is ridiculous.


----------



## d3_3p

LadyDestani said:


> It took 3 days of searching but I finally found some toilet paper! This is ridiculous.


I guess you're from US?


----------



## LadyDestani

d3_3p said:


> I guess you're from US?



Sadly, yes.


----------



## d3_3p

I have to say I've changed my opinion about the majority of American people somewhat. What I've seen is bizarre and unhealthy.


----------



## thisisausername

my school and my sister's school shut down because of corona and since she's young, I've had to help her with her work. today my mom decided to get me the digital code of ACNH as a thank you gift for helping her and it's downloading on my switch right now!!! I'm so excited to finally play


----------



## Romaki

I've noticed that my mood has been a lot more stable than summer, so I'm happy that there's something out there that can help me with my thoughts spiraling out of control. I feel the same, but I know I'm more okay.


----------



## LadyDestani

I relaxed at home today after a busy couple of days.


----------



## Stella-Io

thisisausername said:


> my school and my sister's school shut down because of corona and since she's young, I've had to help her with her work. today my mom decided to get me the digital code of ACNH as a thank you gift for helping her and it's downloading on my switch right now!!! I'm so excited to finally play



Aw that's so nice of your mom, ACNH is really enjoyable so far.

It's so nice having irl friends who play Animal Crossing. I went over to a friends house today and we chatted, played ACNH, ate good food, I got to pet her dog, it was really enjoyable and so nice to hang out with someone, which I never do even thou my parents were against it cause the whole Corona thing rn but skrew it let me have this moment of happiness in an entirely too stressful few weeks


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve just been in a good state of mind these past few weeks and I’m super thankful for my family and all my friends.


----------



## piske

I love seeing the forums bustling again, especially the Museum Shop. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished everything I needed to get done during my week off, so now the rest of the week is all about relaxing at home and enjoying my time off.


----------



## xara

being able to earn tbt again lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally got a new mouse. It isn't "I will only work as double click action". Thank you I'm relieved.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This is more funny to me really, but anyway: 

I've somehow gotten my Dad to play Animal Crossing. 
Now mind you, my dad's dyslexic and can't read very quickly, and has trouble learning controls in any game, but they aren't stopping him. After watching me play since release, he decided he wanted to try it. 
My brother let my dad make an account on his switch (so we didn't have to share islands). So far, he's on day two of  development, and is making great progress for his first time. I'm also happy that it's helping him practice with words. I'm hoping he'll enjoy it like I do =^-^=


----------



## Sanaki

I'm happy that it's at least Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

Restarted NH the other day because I wanted better villagers and I ****ed island hopping and inviting villagers.. Also ordered 2 dresses online from a store I want to support <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my package in the mail today and this time everything fit.


----------



## Rosewater

I get to eat sushi later. I've been craving it for a while now.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I've finally been able to reconnect with a long-time friend of mine thanks to New Horizons! See, we actually met in New Leaf when it first came out and we quickly became best friends, and for awhile we were like, brothers pretty much. Well, we started to drift apart a bit, slowly and eventually while we were still friends, we didn't talk nearly as much. But ever since New Horizons has come out, we finally found something else we can bond over and we've been talking a bunch recently and I'm so happy our friendship is like this again. Dude was genuinely my first best friend and really probably my first real friend in general.


----------



## xara

my dry skin is finally going away :3


----------



## Peter

although lockdown is in full swing im trying to stay cheery -- killing me and extroverted ways but just focusing on all the good i have. Plus the sun is out and streaming through my window so im thankful for that


----------



## xara

got my nintendo switch online membership :3


----------



## SpatialSilence

My cat. Through everything going on, he's always ready to snuggle and make me happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it was warm and sunny today.


----------



## xara

had nachos tonight for the first time in months,, so yummy


----------



## BabyBianca

I’m happy that I get to watch Naruto with my dog!


----------



## Alienfish

My dresses are on their way! Might take some time due to covid-19 but hey support your fav stores in this **** times


----------



## Lazaros

ordered some stuff from my favorite artists online shop a while back and got a shipping notif. i'm unstoppable.


----------



## Peter

i made whipped dalgona coffee that turned out so well -- although im not used to having that much caffeine or sugar in a drink so i'll probably collapse in like 5 mins


----------



## Corrie

It's warm enough here to have our windows open while we clean our place! It feels sooooo nice and just makes me kill for summer!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept fairly well last night and it's another beautiful day outside.


----------



## Alienfish

sunflowerhippie said:


> My dresses are on their way! Might take some time due to covid-19 but hey support your fav stores in this **** times



got an onesie from another store as well bc it was major discount <3 #supportyourfaves


----------



## Gremlin

During the early morning, I woke up, stuck my head out my window, and discovered it was lightly raining outside. I didn't hear it on my roof or see it when I looked outside, so it somewhat surprised me. I relaxed and let the rain wash my hair and face for a while. It put me in a good mood.


----------



## meo

I pick up some mussels today. :3 So, I'm cooking them later tonight.


----------



## piske

my mini SD card delivered so i can use that to post my NH pics instead of posting to twitter then saving and uploading to imgur THEN posting here lol. out of breath typing it xD


----------



## xara

i did my first ac trade in over 2 years today - i was nervous the whole time but it went smoothly!


----------



## GalacticGhost

I'm happy because it rained for the first time in my island today! Never thought I'd be so excited for rain, but after I'd found out about the coleacanth (uhh is that how you spell it? lol) I couldn't wait for it to start raining. After just over a week of nothing but clear skies, I'd noticed at around 1pm today that it was starting to get really cloudy, and soon after it started raining!

Spent a few hours fishing in the ocean, and ended being a quite a bit richer than when I started! let's just ignore the fact that I didn't actually catch a coleacanth, and that I was slowly dying inside more and more with every sea bass I caught


----------



## Bcat

The backstreet boys’ living room concert!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> The backstreet boys’ living room concert!!!



That whole performance made me happy.  I sang along for the entire hour pretty much.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That whole performance made me happy.  I sang along for the entire hour pretty much.



Billie too!!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I had a video chat and caught up with two of my university friends  I'm glad to see they're doing well!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

My days of working out during isolation are slowly showing fruit: my biceps are becoming more pronounced again! Soon, I'll be able to work on everything else, and that makes me happy!


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband vacuumed the house and took out the garbage. Also, the headache that I've had for the past three days is finally starting to go away.


----------



## xara

i’m getting back into ac trading and it’s going pretty well so far!


----------



## Midoriya

Haven’t been particularly happy about anything (besides friends) lately, but haven’t been sad about anything either.  Just living the neutral life.  Yus


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept really deeply last night. I only wish I could have slept longer instead of having to get up for work.


----------



## Kuroh

Played Overwatch for hours with friends and it was a lot of fun!! We ended up unlocking an Achievement that only 0.15% of players unlocked


----------



## xara

it’s the first day of bunny day!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Nice sunny weather today


----------



## Alienfish

That I have the job I have which was basically luck at the time I got it from start.. and that i can still attend it. as surface-y as it all sounds I do need money to survive...


----------



## Celinalia

my mom's friends got us iced tea and bath bombs <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I woke up a bit earlier than usual today, haha!


----------



## mocha.

I've been in a bit of a slump recently trying to get into routine with college work and today I spent a solid couple of hours going over practice papers for my external maths exam this Friday and I only got 2 questions wrong in 3 papers :')
I also got my results back for my history paper and they were all really positive, and that was my last assignment for the topic, too. Seems crazy that the academic year is almost over - it's been one hell of a rollercoaster!!


----------



## Chris

Camp NaNoWriMo started today.


----------



## cornimer

It's April! Closer to warmer weather


----------



## Saylor

My vinyl shipped this morning! It's also really nice out today so I got out of the house for a bit and took my dogs for a walk.


----------



## maple22

I just got Flurry on my mystery island!!! I love her so much


----------



## Pixori

Today is one of my best friends birthdays! I drew him a picture and he seemed so happy! I've never felt so close to someone in my life. Met him through unconventional and strange means and I really do feel like unlike my past friendships, he's going to be a forever friend. 

He is such a beautiful soul and I am just so happy that he's in my life.

He makes me soso happy and I keep stressing this everywhere but... I do love him and he's treated me and my wife as our own individual person and has never confused the two of us with one another.

We had a voice call and played Overwatch together and he ever got ACNH so he could play with us.

Lately after YEARS of having a really bad history with female friends, we've been making male friends who are respectful, sweet and always there for us. I don't ever want to mess this up. I'm so scared I will but I'm doing my best not to.


----------



## LadyDestani

It stopped raining and the sun came out today.


----------



## xara

i feel okay today, not just numb


----------



## Kuroh

Had a delicious panini (pesto, tomato, cheese), fire roasted tomato bisque, and my mom made some lemon poppy muffins with Mario muffin liners! Also completed all of the Overwatch challenges for the Archives Event!!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

After I popped my lung open in February, my lungs have been weak, which has been making daily life difficult, especially for my desire to lose weight. 
Today, after a few weeks of practice and rebuilding my endurance, I discovered I can now work on the stairs for at least 5min straight before having to stop. Last week I could barely do 2, so I'm really happy to know that my lung is getting stronger again.


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early this morning and TBT is updated!  Woo!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually didn't sleep til like noon again lol

Also I was taking my pupper for a walk this morning and today is trash day in our neighborhood so I kinda looked around a bit to see if anyone was throwing out anything interesting. Sure enough, I stumbled across a pile of trash that had an old VHS cassette holder with drawers! (In case yall don't know, yes I still use VHS tapes lol.) I did check it to make sure there weren't any buggies or whatever, and I have to wipe it down because it looks like it's got 15 years of dust layered on it lmaooo

Also trying to walk a puppy while holding a giant box isn't really an easy task


----------



## Excaloser

My dad got an acceptance letter in for a job he applied to today!! I'm so proud of him. We've been struggling a bit recently, especially since my mom is out of work due to the virus shutting everything down, but now that he'll be working I think we'll be okay. It's also a good setup because there arent very many people, so we're very low-risk of catching anything. Where I live, the cases are all still in double-digits, so I'm hoping it'll all work out.


----------



## Corrie

Sewage (legit poo, pee and god knows what else) exploded in our furnace room and leaked under the floorboards into our livingroom and everything smells.

The good news is that I've been wanting to get out of this place for months and now we might finally have a reason to break the contract.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was really nice today and I'm glad that it's finally Friday.  Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Alienfish

Got Marina moving into my NH island! Had some crap luck with island hopping and finally got her after a while. Also my dresses are moving and they are doing the best to move my onesie.


----------



## eve7

Hosted a little turnip trip for a little over 20 people! It was only one trip per person but it ended up taking over 3 hours to get everyone in and out. I'm really happy though, lots of people left tips and were very understanding of the wait time. I'm really glad I got to help out a bunch of people! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I stayed up all night to fix my sleep schedule, and I’ll be going to sleep early tonight to recover, but I don’t feel tired at all???  Maybe it’s because I slept so late yesterday, or the fact that I’m excited that I’m only a month away from my birthday and university graduation.  I’m just feeling a lot more confident these days thanks to my friends from here and feeling like there’s a whole new set of possibilities for me soon.  I also spent the night terraforming my island a ton in ACNH and it looks wicked cool now!  I’m just really happy these days.


----------



## meggiewes

I painted my nails today! I feel like it has been difficult to get motivated to do anything recently, so I'm taking my nice nails as a win. That and I haven't been tempted to pick at my nails since ACNH came out.


----------



## deerteeth

I've been feeling _extremely_ down lately because I never have any friends to play games with or who want to hang out with me online.. but I've been "reconnecting" with an online friend! (We never really stopped talking but it was just idle chitchat the past year or so and never a proper conversation.)

We have been playing games almost every night, and when he is playing with his friends he makes sure to include me  His friends are also very nice and patient with me even though I'm bad at the games we play. I really like them! I really appreciate the effort my friend has been putting in so that I don't feel lonely! It has helped improve my self care and eating habits as well. It has been a very positive thing for me!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Today I've been hopping from island to island to try and find someone to be my 8th (or 7th, since Paula's moving tomorrow) villager. I was hoping to eventually find some villager that I'd never had before but kinda liked, which seems to be the running theme of most of the villagers I've gotten so far, even the random ones.

After visiting a few islands and not really caring much for the villagers I met there, I visited one that had a large cliff in the middle, and in the middle of that was another large cliff. I climbed up to the top, and guess who was waiting for me up there? None other than Melba, who has been my absolute favourite villager since Wild World. I wasn't expecting to come across any of my favourite villagers, let alone my absolute favourite!

I'm so happy rn and I can't wait for her to move in aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Soigne

went on a nice walk for a few hours for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## moonbyu

i got motivation to do my schoolwork


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I'm safe, the people I know are safe, and it's going to rain tomorrow. Plus I got a great nap in. These are the things to live for.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot of work done today so the rest of the week should be somewhat less stressful.


----------



## Dim

finally got off tomorrow


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I beat the Siren boss in Rune Factory 4. Finally flopped to its damn death. 

Also, I know the game came out quite a while back. Thing is, I just bought it pretty recently - and I'm obsessed lol.


----------



## Kuroh

There was a thunderstorm in ACNH while it was also thunder storming IRL! 🌧


----------



## Peter

the sun is out and it’s warm enough to sit outside :- ) being able to be in the garden will help with  lockdown


----------



## mxthmxn

I beat Resident Evil 3 on the hardest difficulty, so now getting the last of the achievements will be smooth sailing!


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week before a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Alma

I was able to take a (safe) walk outside when it was sunny and a wonderful temperature.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Playing really good recently on LoL again.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t have classes today or tomorrow, so my weekend is extra long.  It was also sunny outside yesterday.  Lastly, I was just watching The Rising Of The Shield Hero and finished through episode four.  Episode four made me cry because of how cute and relatable it is.


----------



## dedenne

i found my 2ds that i havent used in ages, definitely an epic moment 
it was also fully charged, very cool


----------



## Mariah

The bakery I work at is having a lamb cake decorating contest for the customers and it’s hilarious. Someone made a Joe Exotic lamb.


----------



## honeyaura

After Peanut being glitched after replacing Pietro in my town via Amiibo (a sign saying she's outside when she wasn't even in town at all, and it was still Pietro's exterior), she finally moved in after time traveling the next day.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got a message from someone who was the very first person in this forum who saw me as friend. We used to company in game frequently, sometimes for trades, sometimes just to hangout. Never, ever, ever thought he would come back or II could hear from him again, still can't believe it!


----------



## mocha.

My bf and I downloaded BOTW to play together and I just changed my bedsheets and had a shower c: feeling fresh ~


----------



## Puffy

i woke up next to my lover and remembered that even amidst all the chaos in the world that there is always good to be found


----------



## Snowesque

Landed an interview at basically a dream job!! Aaahhhhh I still cannot believe it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Listened to a song that I haven't heard in ages. I was just going through and de-cluttering my messy drawer when I saw some doodles and fancy lettering that I did on an index card. It was the title of a Billy Joel song, "Seen The Lights Go Out On Broadway". I went and listened to it shortly afterwards, and was dancing around the room to it. I'm so glad I was reminded of that song; it made me really calm and happy. 



Snowesque said:


> Landed an interview at basically a dream job!! Aaahhhhh I still cannot believe it.



Aaaaah, congrats love! <3


----------



## Corrie

I signed up for EI since I lost my job due to COVID. I then found out about the CERB 2k instead and was like wooooow now I'm only gonna get half my paycheck instead of 2k (half my paycheck would only be like 1k). I couldn't apply if I was on EI so I was like whatever. I checked my bank today and I got paid the 2k instead! Woohoo!!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m just feeling thankful for all of my friends and family.  I‘ve been able to go so much further with them than I would have been able to on my own.  I had a good day.


----------



## Midna64

Happy that during this quarantine I've been able to take care of myself better and build stronger relationships with my family during these tough times ^^


----------



## Mr. Q

I got to play ACNH a lot today... and I ate tacos!


----------



## Dormire

My cat was eager to eat twice today, finally. After all of my insistent bothering, it's all good. Seriously, raising him is like raising a human toddler for sure. Phew.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a relaxing day at home without any interruptions.


----------



## meo

Lots of rain today. <3
Carrot cake cookies. <3
Ordered more face masks. <3


----------



## mocha.

I woke up to the news that I’d won a scholarship grant  also a positive because I can put it on my application for uni next year! Im over the moon. I can finally buy a printer I’ve been meaning to get for months haha


----------



## LadyDestani

I ordered a new hoodie that I think I'm going to love from one of my favorite sites today.  They emailed me about a sale so I was happy to take advantage of it and get something that I actually need.

Also, my husband's glasses are finally in the US.  He ordered them over a month ago, not realizing they were coming from China (doh!) so they've been held up forever due to this virus I assume.  Today was the first day in weeks that he got a shipping update and they finally landed in California.  Still need to make it to the East Coast, but at least it's progress.  He's dealing with severe eye strain and really needs them.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a crappy day yesterday, but I’m doing a lot better now.  Today is the one year anniversary of the Discord server I’m in, The Anime Degenerates Association (TA-DA).  There are also now less than 20 days to go until my birthday.  And hopefully after that my university graduation as well.  I really can’t believe it to be honest.  I won’t be able to believe it until the certificate is in my hands.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and got some much needed sleep.


----------



## Lovi

Today I tried a strawberry daiquiri for the first time and, for the first time in a while, didn't feel as downtrodden as I usually do, I actually got around to doing some artwork today.

It was a good day.


----------



## Midoriya

Despite sleeping for half the day, I managed to get up, shower, take care of some chores, and then finish my studying for tomorrow.  I also received some grades back for my classes and they’re all Bs and As.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm happy that despite the continued lockdown situation, I have been asked to work a couple of days each week. This comes after about a month and a half of being laid off indefinitely. So, this was a nice surprise that I will gladly take. Not only am I happy for my own sake, but, I am also happy for my employer being financially able to have me back in any capacity. This has served as a sign of hope, that people are maybe doing better than I thought. Somehow, things are keeping up out there...which is great for a small town like this.


----------



## Imbri

I was able to get to the neurologist today for testing to see if I need carpal tunnel surgery. 

When I got home, my new weaving loom has been delivered. I'll start figuring that out tomorrow.

And I'm having broiled scallops for dinner.


----------



## Lovi

A lady in walmart today stopped and backtracked to the isle my mother and I were standing in to tell me that I looked like summer and it made her very happy to see... .. she had a medical mask on and was keeping her distance but, the fact that I was interacted with positively in these times for once was just, really refreshing.

It made my heart happy, I told her thank you but, I don't know if she knows just how much I appreciated her words.


----------



## LadyDestani

I decided that I'm taking this Friday off for a mental health day.  I need it badly.


----------



## xara

changed my username and now i feel more like myself on here :3


----------



## Midoriya

I stayed up all night and finished all my assignments and stuff I needed to do.  I also received some more grades back and they’re all Bs and As again.  I was also feeling unwell earlier, but my friends confirmed for me that I’ve really grown a lot as a person over the last four years.  I’m feeling better now.  I don’t know what I would do without their support.


----------



## Alienfish

My top/dresses are on its way to my suburb so hopefully I can get em tomorrow after work or stuff. Also nice weather for a few days now even though it will probably go back to cold **** on friday :/


----------



## DarthGohan1

Happy to come back and visit this place =]


----------



## LadyDestani

I only have one more day of work this week, then a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my dresses/tops today and waiting for some more onesie stuff that they eventually got away

THANK U USPS U DA MVP


----------



## Mayor Ng

That I am not suffering from poverty, homelessness and not caught up by Covid-19.


----------



## xara

that i got to see my boy leif again


----------



## NoaParfait

I found my copy of New Leaf after not playing it for 5 years and it's even more sweet and charming than I remembered ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm off work for the next three days!


----------



## Midoriya

I may have or have not posted about this in the past on this site, but I’ve been having to take a final exam over and over for one of my classes to get the credits transferred for it, and I just found out today that because of the COVID19 situation, the credits are going to be approved for transfer!  Which means that in a couple weeks I’ll be a college graduate for sure!


----------



## xara

it’s cold in my room after being ridiculously hot for the last 2 weeks or so and i’m thriving lmao


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I had some really nice dreams last night and my guinea pig let me pet him a little longer then usual


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I only have two days left of classes and by next Tuesday (May 5th) I'll be done with school for the semester. Thank _g o d_.

This whole coronavirus thing has been making school extremely difficult for me to manage. I haven't been this excited for a college semester to end than the semester in which I took a calculus class ended lmao.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today!  I slept well and basically just lounged around and enjoyed the day.


----------



## alias

I submitted a comic book cover for a comic book cover contest today! It was really embarassing to submit, and I'm still embarassed about it!!! I don't have a whole lot of confidence with myself for a lot of a things, and with my art especially I'm just like 'uRGh' when I take my art seriously... I'm really embarassed because part of the contest rules is TAGGING the Publishing Company. Twice. TWICE!! 

This is a very big company! People are going to be looking at my art! Even if I don't win, just the very fact they are looking.....!!!!! I'M SO EMBARASSED UGH FHHFJFHFJFHDND this is too many eyeballs in my silly artwork at once. The comic book cover is also my OCs and I'm embarassed about that too, because the cover is a proposal for their dynamic and it's. Again. Taking things so seriously. Ugh!!!!!! I've only ever drawn silly doodles of my OCS so trying hard ™ makes me really shy... 

But despite all my embarassed wheezing-- I'm really proud of myself for doing it! I gained some experience in making comic book covers (and realized I have a lot of work to do), and I did it! I put my art out there on purpose. My ears get red thinking about it, but I'm super happy I did it. Progress!!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I only have two days left of classes and by next Tuesday (May 5th) I'll be done with school for the semester. Thank _g o d_.
> 
> This whole coronavirus thing has been making school extremely difficult for me to manage. I haven't been this excited for a college semester to end than the semester in which I took a calculus class ended lmao.


i have online classes til may 20th and then it's writing paper until early june but yeah mean cant wait to be done. i hate online classes and literature is way too high demands here.


----------



## meo

All my schoolwork is done so no weekend work to do, woo.
Had a nice soak in lavender bath salts and scheduled pizza delivery for later.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



xara said:


> changed my username and now i feel more like myself on here :3


Did you purchase the change same day it was changed or it just finally went through? I bought a name change back in march but still waiting on it.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband knew I was having a rough day today so he surprised me and brought home Frosty's for dessert.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I'm happy that those whom I know of that contracted COVID19 (two close friends and brother who lives on his own) did not suffer any complications from this. I'm still worried for them (since there still isn't a cure, not too much is known about its behavior and you can contract covid again) but I can sleep a bit better now knowing they're ok.


----------



## xara

i’m so close to being done the shakespeare unit of my english class,, i can’t wait for it to be over


----------



## Pingopopit

I'm happy because I finally completed my dreamie list in ACNL


----------



## ali.di.magix

I woke up today feeling like I had a really good sleep, the best I've had for a long time. I tried a new meditation technique and it seems to work really well for sleep


----------



## ecstasy

I'm happy about how the yard I made for O'Hare came out, and that me and my best friend got to play together today<3


----------



## Dormire

I updated my island journal recently and I'm proud of it!
I also got my cat to eat dry food a bit slowly! (He was unable to eat them for a while!) I'm glad I can stop buying too much wet food....


----------



## allainah

not today but Saturday night i got SHERB on my 5th NMT!!! and then yesterday night i got Merengue on my 5th too?! I feel so lucky


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Managed to wake up early and get out on the city streets to practice driving! It's been something I've been putting off for awhile lmao. Also had fun with a friend for a bit


----------



## Halona

I am happy that I got into one of my selected colleges.


----------



## PajamaCat

It was finally sunny and kinda warm out today so I got to go for a long walk!


----------



## LadyDestani

It was sunny today after way too many rainy days and I had a fairly easy day at work.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Because of quarantine (stay safe ya'll!) I haven't been able to go thrifting and hadn't gone in awhile before all this so I've had the urge to thrift for months! But a friend of my mom's is clearing out an old house or storage unit I'm not sure and since she's gonna have to toss a lot of it she's gonna let us come over and see if we want anything tomorrow. And it's all old and vintage! I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## xara

none of my teachers assigned work today so i had the day to relax :3


----------



## Kuroh

the weather was cloudy! 
 got some ice cream 
 played with my cat in the garden
 brushed the other cats (one of them will meow happily when you get the brush out!)
 family made blueberry muffins, tomorrow I look forward to having some!
 played acnh!


----------



## xara

i was so hyper this evening and i laughed so much and for a few moments, i felt genuinely okay. it was nice to feel like that ;u;


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because I’ve had a better week than I thought I was going to have.  Now I have a bunch of presentations and final exams coming up.  It’s time to go beyond!  Plus ultra!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and that this work week has been relatively easy and quiet.


----------



## xara

i was able to virtually avoid my teachers this week, which was nice - i’ll likely have to speed-write an essay next week but that’s between me and god


----------



## Saylor

My friend made alfajores and left some on the doorstep for me. ❤


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I just opened up this care package that I got from the college I enrolled in. Got a keychain, some stickers, a pen, tattoos of the college logo - I thought it was real sweet!


----------



## Midoriya

I did well on a presentation today and I don’t have much to do for the rest of the week!


----------



## Blueskyy

I am happy that bedtime will be soon. I look forward to a bedtime routine. I have new sheets in my bed that I’ve only slept in twice.


----------



## Imbri

I discovered a new tea today. Stash Tea Licorice Spice. It didn't taste like much when I first sipped, but then I got a sweet, cool taste at the back of my throat.

With allergy season starting my throat a bit sore, it is a welcome thing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Mom got her card with the unemployment money today! Finally omg


----------



## Blueskyy

I sent off an Amiibo trade without a stamp on Tuesday and realized it today. The user here has been very kind and understanding. I don’t know what I was thinking because I’ve done trades a lot in here.

Anyway if you encounter Akaza on here she is a very kind person and deserves all of the good in the world. I have been worried all day but the kindness made me happy.


----------



## aww

I finished my APA final.
25 pages of research. A 2x2 becoming a 2x3. Exciting but painful to write


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is finally Friday.  It's been a long week.


----------



## Antonio

I finally got that booger that has been bothering me for like a week. Nothing like these small triumphs to get you through the day.


----------



## Nicole.

A day of New Horizons, because why not? Responsibilities? not today.


----------



## Soigne

I just finished my degree & it's more bittersweet than I thought, but I can't tell you how great it feels to put all that stress away.


----------



## chainosaur

It's Friday and I get to just go home after work and nap worry free.


----------



## samsquared

THEY'RE MAKING AN INUYASHA SEQUEL ANIME
THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!
I'm going to be following the development of this like a hawk, I still can't believe it. In this cursed timeline?? Who would think?!


----------



## Tianna

I played Urgot top today for the first time and got 8 kills lmaooo nobody's gonna know what I just said but it made my day, I swear XD


----------



## seularin

samsquared said:


> THEY'RE MAKING AN INUYASHA SEQUEL ANIME
> THIS IS NOT A DRILL!!
> I'm going to be following the development of this like a hawk, I still can't believe it. In this cursed timeline?? Who would think?!



YO INUYASHA OWNS ME


----------



## samsquared

seularin said:


> YO INUYASHA OWNS ME


SAME HAT!?! I'm so excited to see my girl < again... When the show actually starts, we have to make a thread about it


----------



## seularin

samsquared said:


> SAME HAT!?! I'm so excited to see my girl < again... When the show actually starts, we have to make a thread about it



bro it NEEDS a thread


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a fairly decent weekend.  Even though it wasn't perfect, I tried to stay calm and relax as much as possible.


----------



## Midoriya

I start my first post-grad job next week!  I haven’t had a paying job in awhile, so I’m soooooo excited!


----------



## necrofantasia

winning at monopoly after a really long game!!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I did a job interview and even though it’s not a guaranteed job or even a job position it feels nice to actually be doing it lol. Fingers crossed I get on somewhere!


----------



## xara

finished my essay and am finally finished with the shakespearean unit,, i’m so relieved


----------



## AC-Kristin

Pretty elated to have found a new AC fanclub to join!


----------



## Sophie23

My acnh guide has been dispatched! ^u^


----------



## Kuroh

The entire week has been wonderful!!!


----------



## Blueskyy

Well I broke a good dish I was going to put my pad Thai on but then I was happy because the pad Thai was delicious.


----------



## necrofantasia

sleeping well and a full night for once ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I ended up passing all of my classes and will be graduating from university.  Not only that, but in all eight of my classes I didn’t score anything below a B.  I made honor roll in my final semester of university.  I’m crying right now.  I love you all so much!  ;_;


----------



## Lady Timpani

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I ended up passing all of my classes and will be graduating from university.  Not only that, but in all eight of my classes I didn’t score anything below a B.  I made honor roll in my final semester of university.  I’m crying right now.  I love you all so much!  ;_;


YOOOO congrats!! That’s awesome.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

I almost had the bus pass me, but I was able to catch up in time for the driver to hold the rear doors for me by the next stop. Was able to pick up my medication more sooner.

Thank you for doing that, kind bus driver


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm finished this horrible work week on a good note, completing all of my work.  I'm off tomorrow for my husband's birthday so I get a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Draoii

The final season of She Ra came out and I loved it! I had a wishlist of things I hoped would happen and practically all came true!


----------



## Dim

Gotta a pretty positive job review, especially compared to last year's


----------



## Maiana

I graduated. Finally.


----------



## kelpy

drawing and drawing for people feels good. i've missed drawing.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband had a nice birthday today and I got to eat a very good veggie stromboli for dinner.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

My 102° fever fives hours ago finally dropped to 98°. It’s a real big relief the fever was just from my body fighting the infection I’m recovering from and not potentially COVID-19


----------



## Mary

I got some new clothes.It seems like such a little thing, but it really helped me feel good about myself for the first time in a while! I also visited an old friend, we met up in our cars (maintaining distance of course) and talked for a few hours. My soul felt so restored after chatting with him! Sometimes you don't realize how much you miss socialization!


----------



## limiya

Now that it has hit midnight, it is officially my partner’s birthday, which is always something that I am happy about! It has also just been a super chill day and I got a lot of sales at work which makes me so happy! My cats are also just being mega adorable and they are the loves of my life and so it’s just been an all-around wonderful day!


----------



## tombook

Been working on my journal, and been doing some more art. I toke for inspiration and it really seems to set the mood.


----------



## Alienfish

GOT MY ONESIE AND SHORTSIE WOOOOOOO.

Took their time but I'm happy they went here eventually and I could pick it up on a weekend day too, didn't think they would do it


----------



## cagycorvidae

i made some REALLY tasty sunny-side-up eggs


----------



## xara

i ate mac & cheese for breakfast and it was really good ;u;


----------



## Imbri

It is a beautiful day, and I was able to go sit down on the beach for a while. Very low tide and no waves, but that's okay.




And while I was sitting there, I found a tiny shell that I've brought home for my altar.


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a warm, sunny day and I mostly got to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## rianne

My partner proposed to me.


----------



## necrofantasia

seeing another day
i didn't sleep at all but the birds chirping and morning light is really making me smile


----------



## aloherna

my online classes end this week, I will finally be able to relax


----------



## LadyDestani

I had one of the most relaxing weekends I've had in a while.  Very few distractions and I got to do just about everything I wanted to in between the few chores that had to be done.


----------



## Alienfish

Started up a project at work, and reservation will begin in June again with more libraries also opening soon... Man.

Also class is soon done can't wait to be ****ing DONE with my lit studies aka. postmodern gravy spoiling books texts


----------



## duckvely

i'm officially done with my hardest class of this semester!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I watched a squirrel playfully chasing a rabbit around my backyard while I worked.


----------



## meggtheegg

I see my boyfriend in a week (we're long distance) and his mom mentioned that she thinks i should transfer job locations and stay with them during the summer until university starts back up, and then actual tentative plans started fabricating    and it's been such a long stretch of things in my life going wrong that the idea of this, even if it doesn't happen, seems surreal to me


----------



## GalacticGhost

Had pretty good turnip prices on my island today, so I thought, 'Why not invite a bunch of people to come to my island to sell their turnips?'

This was my first time letting anyone I don't know come to my island, so I was a lil nervous. But everyone who came was so nice!! They were all super chill, and there was no entry fee or anything, and yet I closed my gates with way more Bells than when I opened them ; u ; It never ceases to amaze me how kind and wholesome the AC community can be.


----------



## pochy

i was having a bad day, when my mom came home with fresh bread from the bakery! she even bought me a new phone charger, because mine broke a few months ago and wasn't properly charging! shes so thoughtful.. i dont always tell her but i love her q-q


----------



## xara

got an assignment back from my english teacher and i did really good!


----------



## Mariah

I got a blood test!


----------



## Sophie23

my acnh guide book came today


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I don't have a whole lot on my plate for work.  I'm hoping for a fairly easy day leading into a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Marte

Daechwita. D-2. Agust D. Need I say more. I'm blessed.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got to see so many animals on my walk today, including some goslings! I took pictures but I got a lil too close so one of the parents hissed at me haha.


----------



## daisyy

it's almost the weekend ~


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I had an easy day at work. Plus, the sun finally came out and it warmed up quite a bit. It has literally been raining all week pretty much non-stop and it felt more like winter than spring. So happy to see the sun again!


----------



## aericell

All my professors submitted final grades and I got straight A's for my last semester of undergrad!! :')


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a really lovely day today. I got a lot of things done that I both needed and wanted to do, so that felt good. I slept well last night and the weather was really nice today. All in all, just a good day.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m glad my friends are there for me when I start not being true to myself.  I can really count on them and they make me happy.  I’m also happy to see the forums so lively again lately and with a plethora of new, kind members.  It fills me with so much hope and strength.


----------



## Wolfie

I'm almost done with school until the fall. I just need to submit one more assignment this week and I can start summer vacation lol


----------



## limiya

Today I am really happy about the progress that I’ve made with my island! I stressed myself out earlier because I decided to really dig into terraforming and this destroy a lot of the progress I felt I had made on my island, but now I love my island even more than before and I feel super proud!


----------



## Sophie23

I got Bluebear and Merengue my dreamies! On acnh


----------



## Alienfish

my stuff is moving even though they somehow went from newark to chicago o'hare airport LOL


----------



## Sophie23

Sherb is moving in!


----------



## Luciaaaa

I have chicken tinga tacos for lunch


----------



## Darcy94x

My children are happy and healthy


----------



## Midoriya

I received praise for my good work for my job from last week.  I’m really happy and thankful I have the opportunity to do this, and I’m earning some much needed money too.  

Now I don’t have to get any work done today and can just relax.  Time for a lazy Sunday


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another really lovely, relaxing day at home where I accomplished a lot and I'm really happy that I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## greenvoldemort

eating frozen grapes


----------



## Saylor

I saw a cow on my drive home from work


----------



## Midoriya

Ever since I’ve been exercising again I’ve been getting back into form, stronger, and faster.  I feel so much better too.  I also went to sleep at a good time and woke up at a good time and just this morning made it to a 4 star rating for UA Academy in New Horizons.  Can’t wait to show off all the improvements I’ve made in my island journal come June~


----------



## absol

work was pretty chill today 
on my way home I bought a piece of apple pie that I'm gonna eat after dinner


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and it's my last day of work before I'm off for a week.  Looking forward to the break!


----------



## Noctis

My local stores opening which means time to spend around $250-300  to make myself happy after stressing about covid-19


----------



## Midoriya

Also just happy today because for the longest time, I didn’t believe in myself or that I was smart, strong, or even good-looking.  I was always way too hard on myself.  Well over time my friends and people have been telling me I am smart, strong, and good-looking, and that I _should _believe in myself.  Now I’m finally starting to believe it.  I really just love all of my friends and everyone here on TBT


----------



## Alienfish

Bought OGX Keratin Oil shampoo+conditioner, read up it was one of the better ones from that brand (excluding those we don't even have here lol) if you wanna grow long and strong hair ( i don't need more volume LOL so i didn't care to order the collagen+biotin one )


----------



## Sophie23

I can finally start working on my island on acnh


----------



## Lady Timpani

I only have my final left to take Monday and then I’m finally done with school!!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday and I'm off work for a whole week!


----------



## Dim

Today one of my customers told my manager I was working really hard and told me and gave me a gift card for Chick-fil-A. It was really nice of her.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep in.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm going to the beach in August (don't worry we're being safe about it I promise)!!!


----------



## aericell

Went over to my friend's island to give him stuff and ended up having a venting session through the chat (somehow pulled it off with the character limit).  Felt nice to just talk to someone after a while


----------



## InstantNoodles

The weather is nice outside and I can go for a walk after work!


----------



## Chris

The supermarket had beansprouts and egg noodles in for a change so it will be a fresh vegetable stir-fry for dinner today.  

Been craving it for a good week or two but getting hold of specific fresh ingredients (especially ones that were already only stocked in small amounts) is a nightmare at the moment.


----------



## moonbyu

it's my birthday  it's really nice to celebrate with family.


----------



## N a t

I'm just so happy and grateful for being with the person that I call my partner and the love of my life. Even though we can't actually get married for a while due to finances and being in school still, she's recently started calling me her wife on occasion and it just makes me melt. I can't wait until we can start using it around other people too. She doesn't use these forums but I try to make her know how much I appreciate her and how special she makes me feel. I'm on cloud nine. <3


----------



## toenuki

a conversation i had carried over into today, glad it didn't end


----------



## Lightmare

professors have cancelled and altered a lot of finals and assignments
i have argued with/educated friends and strangers about the BLM and have them either go silent or agree with me and finally cave


----------



## NightNinja

today I ate bacon after about 2 months.
Yheeee


----------



## GalacticGhost

Today my turnip prices were really good, so I opened my gate and let people come over to my island to sell their turnips.

Well... a _lot_ of people came over. Like, way more people than last time. I kinda expected it, though, because Timmy and Tommy were buying them for almost 600 Bells, I had my gate open way longer than last time and like last time, I didn't have an entry fee. And I feel like normally the thought of so many strangers on the internet coming over to my island would absolutely terrify me, but it didn't...? It was really fun, and I wish I could do that again sometime soon. 

Also, it took me so long but I managed to hit 1.2k Bells! Which means that _finally, my cringy username from when I was like 13 is no more!! _


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my husband's and my wedding anniversary. We enjoyed a lovely, relaxing day together and had take-out from my favorite restaurant for dinner.  ❤


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

My garden, that I worked really hard to turn the soil and plant the seeds and whatnot, is doing really well! All of the seeds are thriving and coming out of the ground, and the tomato plants all have flowers!


----------



## Darkesque_

I completed a lineup today!


----------



## Kuroh

got some wendy's chicken nuggets


----------



## aericell

I let people come to my island to talk to Celeste and wish on stars and I got a bunch of compliments that really made my night, especially since I didn't really think it was anything special compared to all the other ones I've seen


----------



## InstantNoodles

I'm feeling well rested and am looking forward to finishing work so I can binge watch shows on Netflix


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Well... My day hasn’t started yet, except! There’s one thing I guess I’m happy about currently. I feel really happy becauseee I’m starting to talk to my friends a lot more than I typically do. It was only the same people every day but now I’m talking to a lot more people as well! That makes me happy ‘cause I genuinely enjoy talking to all of my friends!! <3 

But, something that made me happy yesterday! I was talking to a friend and I had mentioned I had to be up for work in like... 7 hours. And I— ohmygoodness, okay. They told me I should get my beauty sleep then, and I was like nooo I really enjoy talking to you and they said something the same exact time I sent my message... and it was so—nice? Essentially, it was along the lines of me not needing it because I was already beautiful as it is— It made me VERY VERY VERY VERY happy and all day at work that was mostly what I thought about because it just meant so so much to me because, no one has really ever said that to me before? Like ever. It was so smooth and it made my heart jump out of my chest I was so flustered HAHA. Like, maybe I shouldn’t be so enthused about it because I mean... it was just something they were saying out of kindness I guess? I— haha I’m not sure but... it really genuinely meant a lot to me. And it still does! I’m not used to compliments like that at all and as I’m typing this I’m getting all emotional over it LOL but... it made me really happy. It made my day before it even started :cries:

But yeah. Sorry to go off on a tangent, I tend to do that like... a lot ;;


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got my new headphones finally. My old ones broke and were replaced under the extended warranty I purchased (thank goodness I purchased it). So I got new ones with the credit from my old pair. They're way better quality, and they auto-pause the music when you take them off!! It's the small things that make me happy


----------



## MapleSilver

In general, this lockdown hasn't been great, but one good thing is that I have become a lot healthier because of it. Since all the time staying at home meant I had more time to work out. I really didn't realize how much I had let my muscles deteriorate, because when this started I could only do a couple push-ups, and my arms felt sore for days. Now I can do up to 30 at once and feel fine afterwards.


----------



## N a t

I finally got to order my new frames and they were somehow cheaper than the original estimate from like 2 or 3 months ago??? I'm very pleased. I also only had to pay half up front.


----------



## Lightmare

i went on a food run and got more of my favorite granola AND ben and jerrys ice cream + my finals and assignments are getting either cancelled or adjusted greatly!!


----------



## skarmoury

really wanted to log something here for a few days but I forgot haha. anyway I've finally learned how to cook and I've gotten the courage to post my cookings on social media ; v; can't say they're perfect of course (I overcooked my chicken fillet yesterday lol) but I'm certain I've grown as person & I'm proud!


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept well last night, did very little today except enjoyed the day at home with my husband and dog, and I had a Frosty from Wendy's for dessert.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a fitness tracker watch~


----------



## meo

Quarantine has really be rough for routine and it's been kicking my butt.

I started setting routine schedules and setting alarms to help me keep track. I'm holding myself accountable to getting up early, doing a workout routine, meditation times, cleaning times, study times, etc. 
So I'm pretty happy today and feeling good especially with working out first thing in the mornings. 

There's some things I'll be getting to complete today finally for school that they held off on giving us due to the shutdowns. So, I'm happy that those things will be out of the way after today.


----------



## Midoriya

I had such a good day today.  I got a new phone because my old one was falling apart, and I’m glad I did.  Then I was going to both exercise and do some work, but I realized I was pushing myself too hard and decided to talk to my friends instead and play some Animal Crossing.  I’m glad I did because it was honestly so... _refreshing_?  I just know that I smiled and laughed a lot more today than I have in awhile.  I also woke up early this morning.  I wish every day was like this...


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I hung out with my friends at the park and got McDonalds with them! It was nice to hang out and talk, even though it brought up some drama that I kind of wish I didn’t hear. We just talked and ate chicken nuggets, and it was super fun to come in contact with people again for a change!!

I got my class ranking and final grades, and I averaged a 97 and got 11th in my class! I’m super proud because I worked hard to get those grades, but I know that my friends got higher grades than me. I’m still happy for them though!! I also watched my sister get an award for her sport. I’m super proud of her because she pushed through and injury for her PR, which is crazy to me, but then again she is crazy.


----------



## Lightmare

i'm maintaining A's in all my classes right now and i have one more day until i'm done with spring quarter of uni!! hopefully i'll be able to keep these A's after these finals and final projects because i really need the boost. i also finished filling out my study abroad application that i'll be doing with 3 of my best friends, and that's going to be SO fun i can feel it.


----------



## Ichiban

going to look at cats tomorrow, might have a quarantine buddy soon


----------



## trashpedia

I woke up earlier than usual today and that is an achievement to me c:


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another nice, peaceful day at home.

Also, last night I saw the most adorable bat hanging out on my back porch. I was coming in from walking my dog right before bed and stopped to speak to the cute little bat. It tilted its head back to look at me and I wanted to squee so badly but was afraid of spooking it. So I left it alone.

I knew there were bats in the area because I occasionally saw them flying around the backyard late at night, but that was my first up-close encounter with one. I love bats!


----------



## nintendoanna

happy cause online school is almost over ! also i get to hang out with one of my friends tmrw :^)


----------



## Stella-Io

My cactus, that I thought was dead for months cause it wasn't growing anymore (but also showing no signs of dying) is growing a little FLOWER. It's pink and cute. I put it outside a couple weeks ago cause I had it in my window sill, but then I had to take my plants out of my sill so I put them outside. The bud that was stunted is growing bigger, it has more flower sprouts and I think it's growing another bud.


----------



## xara

i had the energy to clean my room a bit today which was nice c’:


----------



## LadyDestani

I accomplished a lot in my New Leaf town today. It's nice to feel things coming together.


----------



## Alessio

Happy because im feeling well after working out, I've bought a red bandana and im listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I found out that I could get student loan forgiveness due to the virus (which I didn't even know was possible) bc my school gave me some money and I asked my dad if he put it towards my loan yet and he said hes waiting to see whats gonna happen bc if we do use that money and my loan is forgiven then basically we wasted it


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early today and I‘m just having a really good day.  Played ACNH for a bit and now I’m about to make some improvements to my island.


----------



## HistoryH22

For yet another year, Ive successfully orbited the Sun. 26 was an absolutely soul crushing year at times, but it taught me more than I thought possible. So what am I happy about today? Having great friends and family. Here's to 27 being a strong new chapter.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a good night's sleep last night.


----------



## xara

i felt okay today - my depressive state seems to be passing a bit which is nice ;;


----------



## fluttershy300

Mom is bringing back food


----------



## m i d o r i

Met someone in the southern hemisphere who was so sweet and let me get some fall material ^.^ My first collected acorn and pinecone


----------



## Ichiban

I think I watched close to 30 episodes today, my eyes kinda hurt but I made good progress


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My portable blower and duster arrived so I can finally clean up my figures on my shelf. Also, for a Monday work today isn't too bad. Hope it keeps up!


----------



## LadyDestani

After a difficult day, I had a long hot shower and relaxed with my husband and my dog.  It made me feel better.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a nice time at work  Also found some cute stuff yesterday in a store so I'm like a kawaii weeb mood rn lol


----------



## applesauc3

This thread is cute.
Today I am happy that I am healthy, happy, but I am feeling creative, and that I had delicious food to eat


----------



## Stella-Io

My pothos, they do be growing thou

I should prob, ya know, _hang them up_ but atm I don't have anywhere to hang them.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

My garden has been growing SO WELL!! I’m super proud of the hard work that I put into it. I’ve even remembered to water it the past couple weeks, which I almost never do. I’m just glad that now I can put homegrown tomatoes and lettuce on my burgers now! (Also you got a love a good basil plant am I right??)


----------



## Midoriya

I was considering changing my username once again (to a different MHA character), but realized I love this one the most out of any of the ones I’ve had, so I won’t be changing it again like I said I wouldn’t.  I also went to dinner with someone close tonight and it really made me appreciate myself more and remember what kind of person I am.  I’m also going to hangout with a friend soon in ACNH.  I have a few tears in my eyes now because I realized what I’ve been missing recently is the company of other people and friends, whether it be in real life or online.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a cute new signature, I got some items that was on my wishlist for on acnh~


----------



## Seastar

That I managed to still get sleep after my smoke detector randomly went off and scared me awake. (We think the battery was dying and making it malfunction.)


----------



## Snowesque

My paycheck was almost double than what it was last month.


----------



## Alienfish

My other package left the UK surprisingly today (or it might be with customs, Heathrow is.. ugh lol) but yeah the other is MIA


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I got to hang out with my friend today! I haven’t seen her since quarantine, but we’ve been texting every day and she got a new dog! I can’t wait to see her and her new dog so we can just hang out and have fun like we did when things weren’t as crazy as they are now. i’m so excited holy crap!!!


----------



## duckvely

i got a really sweet message from someone on here earlier


----------



## tokkio

i finally got my switch and copy of new horizons <3


----------



## Sophie23

I can watch a film


----------



## InstantNoodles

It's almost the weekend and I have taken next week off so I can just chill and not stress about work!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I passed my boards!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna see some cute kittens Saturday~


----------



## Midoriya

Lady Timpani said:


> I passed my boards!!!!!!!



Congrats!  I’m happy for you.

—-

I got a lot of important things done today, one of which I‘m really happy about.  I also am glad that I’m still working on improving day by day, but am no longer pushing myself too hard.


----------



## xara

i managed to wake up at a decent hour and stayed up all day! since my sleeping schedule has been whack for what feels like weeks, this feels like an accomplishment to me aha


----------



## sleepless

i got to satisfy my boba craving hehe


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work, one of my packages is in Sweden (kimono and dress one) and I think my domestic postal service eventually realized that other one is lost so I hope I can get a refund too.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I just got a job today at a factory that makes puzzles and packages board games which I think is really cool. It is my first factory job. My previous job of 5 years closed their doors permanently due to bankruptcy and the virus which caused me to temporarily go back to retail which is awful (customer service bleh). Goodbye retail!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

IM GETTING MY BRACES OFF!! I’ve had them for the longest time and they were supposed to be off in March (hahahahahahah nope that didn’t happen at all) and I get them off today! I’m so glad I’ll be able to eat food without having to deep clean my mouth afterwards, this is an incredible and it’s going to happen in about an hour or so. The evil has been defeated!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Friday at last! Had a stressful morning, but really happy the day has calmed down. Get paid today and am ready to hop into some APEX Legends after work!


----------



## meo

Today marks little over a week holding to my routines with working out in the morning and meditation time. Feeling more motivated and less down.

My school is sticking to remote lecture courses for fall semester but we got word today that next week, health programs, can return to campus for labs to makeup things we're overdue on. So, happy to finally have word on that.


----------



## Midoriya

I got paid today, but that’s not why I’m happy.  I‘m just in a really good and wholesome mood today and I love all of my friends.


----------



## aericell

Made the President's Honor List and my custom sash came in today


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband's anniversary gift arrived today, better late than never. It's also Friday so I'm happy for the weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my kimono and top/dress in the mail, and seems like I didn't have to pay customs fee either. Heehee. Knocks on wood I'm not ****ing doing it even if I get a letter on Monday.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing two kittens today! ^u^


----------



## Midoriya

Woke up early today!


----------



## Sophie23

I won my first art giveaway~


----------



## yvngrula

my music is doing well


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally got to apply a second coat of wood finish on my backyard deck. At the same time, it felt so satisfying painting in the areas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just beat my old record on Rainbow Road on MK Wii! Old record was around 3 min flat, new record is 2:59.513!

The Flame Runner never fails me


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to get a lot done today.  I could be doing pretty much anything else right now, but I’ve encountered some pretty cool new members that made me stay on the forums more today.  I can‘t smile naturally.  I have to force it, and my only genuine smile is when I’m laughing usually.  Today, however, just for a little bit, I was able to smile without laughing because of the awesome people on this website.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept very deeply and late today so I feel rested.  Today was also a huge improvement on the past week and I still have tomorrow to look forward to as well.


----------



## ecstasy

I'm happy about the inkling cult we started in the basement this is literally the best day on tbt ever


----------



## Blueskyy

I was watching a live stream on YouTube about some drama from Twitter going down. I don’t use Twitter so I just hopped in to catch it and realize my life isn’t that bad and happy that this is the one online community I want to belong to lol.


----------



## allainah

im happy im not sad


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Okay, today I was REALLY feeling good about myself and I was happy, but one of my close friends, I hadn’t messaged him in like 3 days and I was missing him A LOT. His positive energy always always always ALWAYS lifts me up, if I’m sad, I get happy talking to him, and if I’m already happy? I get happier. We messaged each other back and forth for like 2 and a half-ish hours. I am really really really excited to talk to him again because I had so much fun. I was starting to slip into a little depressive episode and started crying over my ex (again), then out of nowhere he (my friend) messages me and I went from :’( to : D
He’s such a joy to be around and I just... he makes me really happy I could just scream it to the world until I’m blue in the face. I adore him. I find myself wanting to talk to him constantly, even though I know I can’t, so I’m just bubbling over with excitement until the next time we talk.. I can’t wait for this summer ughhh come quickly summer ;w;​


----------



## michealsmells

I got to hang out with my favorite person in the whole wide world for a good chunk of the day, and that absolutely is the best thing I could ever ask for.


----------



## sleepless

i got to try this today! it wasn’t as pink or pretty as in the pic but it was really yummy and much needed on a hot summer day


----------



## Seastar

I just spent most of my day in The Basement... and it was incredibly fun. I don't know where to start.


----------



## Chey

I'm happy I get to wake up the same way I did today - next to my favorite person ♡


----------



## Weiss Schnee

sleepless said:


> View attachment 274395
> i got to try this today! it wasn’t as pink or pretty as in the pic but it was really yummy and much needed on a hot summer day


Omgosh wherereeeee can I try this cute confectionery!?!


----------



## sleepless

Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh wherereeeee can I try this cute confectionery!?!


shake shack! they also have a cherry blossom lemonade ^^


----------



## Weiss Schnee

sleepless said:


> shake shack! they also have a cherry blossom lemonade ^^


Oh snapppp! Once theres a bit more sanity in the world I'm totally driving down to SF for that. That looks heavenly and I MUST try it.


----------



## -Lumi-

I got some pinking shears today! I’m excited to use them for the skirt I’m (trying) to make. I also picked up these adorable embroidery scissors that look like a stork!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a quiet, peaceful day at home with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Dim

Very nice day before it starts to get really hot


----------



## Alienfish

Found out my MIA package magically appeared in Sweden today. Let's hope I get it smoothly.


----------



## LadyDestani

I found out today that I have a 3 day weekend coming up.  My company decided to add a new company holiday on June 19th.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my garden is doing so well and the squash plants are freaking huge!


----------



## maple22

-It's Maple's birthday ♥
-I finished my theater class with a final grade of 109%!


----------



## Romaki

I had an appointment about the future and for the first time in forever I feel good about it.


----------



## Alienfish

I GOT A C ON MY FINAL PAPER WOOOOOOO.

Also good day at work <3


----------



## Lady Timpani

It’s perfect walking weather out rn and I don’t have to be anywhere today.


----------



## Chris

maple22 said:


> -It's Maple's birthday ♥
> -I finished my theater class with a final grade of 109%!



Congrats! How is it possible to score higher than 100%?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Aced the hell out of parallel parking when I practiced.


----------



## Soigne

my nintendo online sub was ending today and i told my friend i wasn't going to renew it because i didn't really have 20 bucks to spare right now and he sent me the cash immediately


----------



## -Lumi-

I finished making my skirt!!

It’s a little wonky in some places but for my first piece I’m really happy! I want to try making another one.


----------



## pochy

i finally got access to my bank account and i splurged on a few stickers i've had my eye on for years! i now understand the serotonin rush of online shopping lol


----------



## seularin

i didnt drown after falling into a pool <3


----------



## Blueskyy

I got my ACNH guidebook yesterday and plan to spend more time reading through it in bed soon before I fall asleep


----------



## Blink.

I got to draw Hina from Weathering with You for an art commission, and that let me have a go at drawing water. I was super happy with the results with it being the first time I digitally drew water. I'm proud and I'd love to try it out more!!


----------



## pochy

al finally moved out of my island today after two months of him stalking me with his dead, emotionless eyes... it's safe to say i'm ecstatic!


----------



## Rowlet28

I received a bunch of art I commissioned today including the one's in my signature (wish I could put more without it looking messy) and I love how they turned out especially Hina! Hoping to see more of their art once they open up slots again... I'm not that good at drawing digital yet but I finished a drawing of Ryuji from P5 and it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Ichiban

had a really good long vc with friends today, it made my day go from a 5 to a 10


----------



## seularin

i adopted another cat ;; and the stray dog that keeps coming to my door


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I took a small nap and painted more wood outside. Also, my mother was watching me play New Horizons today and I showed her the villagers on the island. She was mostly amused with Diva because of the way she was drinking orange soda (she's drinking from her chin and I took a screenshot of it).


----------



## pochy

felt like adding this but i finally got clip studio paint! it wasnt even as expensive as i feared because theyre doing the 50% off sale


----------



## Soigne

i finally.. finally got hired today full time!! it isn't phenomenal pay, i definitely can't afford to move out (without a roommate at least) BUT i can pay my car payments and my student loan payments and put away a good portion into savings, so it's definitely better than nothing.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well my pool is now having to make us book times to use the pool for Covid restrictions. I am going for an hour tomorrow and excited!

Also, I started playing Bug Fables and it gives me major old Paper Mario vibes. I am loving it!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm done with work for the week and have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## marshallows

met another sweet and lovely friend here on the forum! totally made my day. it's nice to randomly find folks who you vibe with and just casually chat through PM's about other things. warms my heart, really.


----------



## Porxelain

Been feeling really appreciated at work lately and it makes me blush~~


----------



## shion

my life is an abyss except for watching jenna marbles teach her puppies how to swim


----------



## aericell

Got the bust I commissioned today and I love it so much  (ty soggy)
Saw some photoshoot pics of my fave that are just............ I can't say it here, played around on photoshop and spreadsheets today and felt pretty productive, and finally got the gallant statue to complete the art exhibit of my museum


----------



## marshallows

LOEY said:


> Got the bust I commissioned today and I love it so much  (ty soggy)



just wanted to say that i saw your bust commission in soggy's thread earlier today and was completely floored. they're so amazingly talnted but i also love the references that you gave them! came out really beautifully!


----------



## aericell

marshallows said:


> just wanted to say that i saw your bust commission in soggy's thread earlier today and was completely floored. they're so amazingly talnted but i also love the references that you gave them! came out really beautifully!


they really are!! i'm so obsessed with it, i think i've changed almost all my pfp's on social media LOL. it's my first time commissioning with rlc and i'm so so pleased (aiming for that plush ych next because i kinda wanna put it on my grad cap haha)


----------



## marshallows

LOEY said:


> they really are!! i'm so obsessed with it, i think i've changed almost all my pfp's on social media LOL. it's my first time commissioning with rlc and i'm so so pleased (aiming for that plush ych next because i kinda wanna put it on my grad cap haha)



same!! my current avi + sig. is by soggy as well. oohh i hope you'll be able to commission a plush from them! i absolutely love mine and is glad i was able to commission them for it. also early congratulations on your graduation! that's a big milestone ; v ; a stranger is proud of you!


----------



## aericell

marshallows said:


> same!! my current avi + sig. is by soggy as well. oohh i hope you'll be able to commission a plush from them! i absolutely love mine and is glad i was able to commission them for it. also early congratulations on your graduation! that's a big milestone ; v ; a stranger is proud of you!


i saw your commissions on the thread too! (i'd been eyeing it for SO long debating whether or not i should go for it, which i'm also very glad i did) and thank you so much!!


----------



## Clock

I got some of my motivation back on drawing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got the neighbor's dog in the mail today-- oop, I mean Flareon! This one is actually really impressive; I really like how they made him look all fluffy and I think the flame and the berries is a nice touch! 









I now have five of the nine figurines, which means only a few more times of spending $15-20 per figurine and I'll be DONE. What have I gotten myself into lmao.
Only problem is now I'm starting to run out of space for them. I did have them sitting on top of my desk lamp but it's not wide enough to hold all five figurines. Guess I'll have to improvise!

Here's all the figurines I have so far together. It's coming along! ~


----------



## HistoryH22

Celebrating my cat's 2nd Gotcha Day today!


----------



## Midoriya

I finished my work for the week and set up an appointment with my therapist for next week.


----------



## Lady Black

I'm genuinely excited for the weekend. I can't wait to cook and bake with my younger brothers. But I think I'm even more excited to enjoy it with the family-- especially the flan.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

For my late birthday present my brother gave me money to buy the new Spongebob game coming out on the 23rd!! I was really worried about having to spend any more money and he just made my night!! 

Also I'm so happy my Waluigi plush got here today, I just love it ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to go out tomorrow.  I thought I was going to have to run some errands for my parents, but my mom called me tonight and told me it wasn't necessary.  Now I can stay home and fully enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a character I really wanted in FEH. Was missin that microwavin idol from both the OG banner and the kinda-recent random banner they had. I got the 3 other (plus the TT one) so ayy.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Earlier this morning, I sat my final university exam _*EVER.*_ As in, just finished up my last semester for my degree. It's mind blowing and it really hasn't sunk in at all. But it feels like a weight off my chest to be free from straight academics for a while. In addition to that, I truly feel like I've aced that course even though it was my most difficult course. Literally speechless, but I'm just happy to be a free women for a while


----------



## Rowlet28

I got my icon that I commisioned today and I love it so much. Also someone was sweet enough to donate me a blue candy for my lineup!


----------



## Sophie23

i got my new DVD player~ Well I was but I’m not anymore


----------



## rosabelle

My uncle dropped by to get something from our house and he bought some of the cookies my cousin baked and gave them to me.  Makes me feel better since I've been feeling really down today.


----------



## Midoriya

The power is back on, it’s a Saturday, and I have no obligations today!


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Technically it happened yesterday, but I'm still happy about it today
For our anniversary my partner booked us for 2 nights at a cottage! 
4 years we've been together thanks to TBT


----------



## -Lumi-

Your girl made _another_ skirt. This one is definetly my favourite!! The waist band gave me trouble but I have enough fabric that I can make a tie to cover it. Anyways I used waaaay more fabric this time so I had more gathers! It took forever lol but it spins *so* nicely I love it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

My dog gets to go on a roadtrip with me this weekend! It's been a long time since he's gotten to go anywhere.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a nice, quiet day at home. I got to sleep as late as I wanted and I had the house all to myself for a while since my husband went into work today.


----------



## Mayor Ng

I went to the sports store and bought myself a basketball and a volleyball. My basketball hoop delivery came yesterday and today I had clear skies to finally enjoy shooting some hoops!  Haven't played basketball for almost two whole years! I love to play sports with basketball and badminton amongst my favourites


----------



## Misha

No. Here's hoping I can change it around though still. Wish me luck...


----------



## Alienfish

watched some johnny's world concerts from march on youtube and had a bit too many crackers but they are so gud lol


----------



## xara

i feel a lot better mentally than i have in 1-2 weeks ;u;


----------



## aericell

Got Denny's to celebrate father's day with my family + my uncle (I love their steak ), got GOOD boba after months of not having it
Then watched a couple episodes of a kdrama with my mom and my sister


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I watched the Smash Bros. Ultimate reveal for the Arms character and I'm really satisfied with what Sakurai and his team have done. Also, Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time have also been revealed today and I'm hyped for the game, even though I don't have a PS4 for it lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a productive, long day today and looking forward to some video games.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my strawberry plants have their first buds!


----------



## Oldcatlady

I had a good day at work


----------



## tokkio

AAAA i got my ultimate dreamie genji at the campsite today out of the blue!! i was saving up a lot NMTs to hunt for him but he came to me  im so happy !!!


----------



## Alienfish

got my last clothes package today that was MIA for 3 weeks in belgium lol and didn't have to pay customs woo.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Listening to "Uptown Girl" right now <3 Music is one hell of a drug haha


----------



## Imbri

Just got my coronavirus test result back - negative.


----------



## Romaki

Our grocery store has a section to drop off and take books home with you free of charge with no strings attached. Never thought I would find something in there, but today there was a copy of Paper Towns in there.


----------



## Midoriya

I got some work done today and had another productive day which I’m happy about.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was less stressful than yesterday and I didn't have a headache all day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Despite having a bad headache for like 5 hours it was a good day. Went to hang w my brother for a few hours, got my driving test scheduled (big yeet), went out to eat at a Mexican restaurant and I had a really good quesadilla, and I managed to snag a copy of BFBB Rehydrated before the store closed (literally like 5 min before lol).

Now I'm just at home, chillin w my dog and playing my new game. Took some Excedrin and my headache went away like 98% so I'm happy about that as well


----------



## Alienfish

Less reservations @ work and also gained access to an account after writing them 5 times lol


----------



## xTech

I finally got the pink house collectible i've been looking for! I'm just so happy right now


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I get to go swimming this weekend! >:3


----------



## xara

i went outside for the first time since april and it wasn’t super terrible - got a nice car ride and ice cream out of it ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Found a pair of shorts I can use for work in this heat. My denim ones are way to stuck to my hips and sweaty.


----------



## Stella-Io

I woke up not feeling like utter crud today, and I was finally able to eat an actual breakfast! (For context I've been having bad stomach issues these past 2 days).

Also since I don't have a job atm I have like 2 or 3 days to do whatever the heck I want. Which will consist of mostly playing videogames but I'm gonna try to take this time to make an art submission and maybe clean part of my room.


----------



## itsjustlew

My boyfriends coming over and I’m making an apple pie for him


----------



## xara

the acnh summer update announcement!


----------



## Mariah

They’re getting rid of Splash Mountain and making a Princess and the Frog ride!


----------



## Mary

Mariah said:


> They’re getting rid of Splash Mountain and making a Princess and the Frog ride!


I saw this!!! Actually re-doing might be a better word, I think it’ll be super great! The concept art looked awesome.


----------



## xara

i received my report card today and i shockingly managed to pass all my courses


----------



## Mayor Ng

Sent my brown labrador, named Hope to see a dog trainer to have her trained  She's such a good girl, the trainers adore her.

Here's a picture of her with her trainer:


----------



## Blink.

I reminded my friend of this man who flew to Japan to sing ABBA in a big cold river. She loves it

it's so great!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend and a much needed break from work.


----------



## Ichiban

hung out with my friend the past two days and absolutely rekted him in nhl 20,

feels great man


----------



## aericell

Mom's birthday, we had SO much food today and watched a movie together  Also finally got to give her book that I bought her like a month ago that she's been wanting

Also got my diploma in the mail today! Graduated with *** laude (didn't know what it meant until my mom told me  )


----------



## xara

the last week of school is finally over,,, now i can peacefully relax without worrying about assignments and grades lmaoo


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Someone DM'd me asking to come visit my sheep. It took like a week to line up the right time but it's a visit I won't forget!  We did the bug tourney, had a fishing contest, played hide and seek!~ It was a breath of fresh air! I've never had this much fun with a visitor before.


----------



## pochy

i watched a funny youtube video today


----------



## xlisapisa

My vitamix finally came in! ~


----------



## Neb

I finally got to do a hike by the river today!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

in a week I get to travel to my favorite beach with my family + bf and spend a whole week there, I have literally never felt sad there because im right on the beach and spend my days just relaxing which I could use


----------



## moonbyu

SCHOOL IS OVER AND I GOT A GOOD MARK!! time to play animal crossing more than i do on school days


----------



## Midoriya

Got some good work done and had a pretty good day.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Obtained my first egg collectible tonight!!! 



Spoiler










made some post edits​


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a pretty decent day today.  Nothing too stressful and I got to do everything I wanted to as far as gaming and such.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Stuff is almost done in mine rooms in ACNL. I hate doing basements


----------



## SmoochsPLH

My squashs have blossoms and I might be getting a skateboard!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s my off day today.  Time to be lazy.


----------



## _Rainy_

I finally got the Girl Scout cookies I ordered 4 months ago


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I got to see my mother :') I look forward to seeing her throughout the week. She's been having a rough time lately so I enjoy spending some time with her <3


----------



## seularin

i vc’ed with my brother during pubg for the first time after he moved out a week ago - it doesn’t feel the same but it’s better than nothing


----------



## Jacob

Yesterday I got an industrial piercing :] i love it


----------



## Alienfish

nice dinner, got to play some aqw ;3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk where the "show off your lineup" thread is but I finally finished my dream lineup!! Tysm @Crash!! 

Now it's too bad we don't have 6x2 lineups anymore, this would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mary

My new planner and stickers came in, and I’m hyped for that. Also happy because I was able to snag a rad Kirby egg collectible today and my lineup is starting to look pretty cute!


----------



## Fjoora

I suppose I'm happy that I'm about to sell the first home we ever owned, and that we're going to make about 40k off it from only 4 years of living there, granted, I definitely dumped about 10k plus of renovations plus a ton of my own labor to get it on the market, but still! Given that 2020 is shaping up to be the worst year of my life (my best friend/partner passed away in april), I'm at least glad that the pain hasn't yet 'come in threes'. Wish me luck, guys.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Despite my sleep schedule going horribly wrong I have made some more progress on this drawing I'm making and I'm actually quite pleased with the progress so far 



Spoiler: progress in case anyone is interested



I still need to color the white fur on his chest/chin and the dark stripe going down from his nose to his tail, but I really like my line work here ^o^


----------



## courtky

I'm happy that I might be moving to a better city soon!


----------



## seularin

it’s been so long since i’ve seen my dad smile


----------



## Mariah

Woke up at 9:40 instead of 2 or 3!! Five hours of sleep, but I feel great.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a feel-happy moment last night that has carried into today thanks to a friend.  Also just looking at my visitor messages put a smile on my face.  People want me to be happy so much, so I should be.  There must be something seriously wrong with how I’m viewing things if I can’t see that much by now.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I got a dark easter egg collectable today & it definitely made me happy. Now my line up looks more consistent


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I'm happy to be home after a l o n g day of work to enjoy some wine and salad :')


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I get to see all my friends! Bc one of them had acl surgery recently and everyone has different work schedules, this night was available for all of us and we're all dying to see each other


----------



## xara

it’s the first of july! i always get excited when it’s a new month ^_^


----------



## limiya

Today has been a bit harsh for me due to finding out that I live in the state with the highest influx of coronavirus cases on a day to day basis, but I was also able to get scheduled to get a new tattoo that I have been wanting for a super long time, and so I’m really excited just thinking about it all the time! 

It’s like a weird feeling of both excitement but also anxiousness at the same time? I’m getting tattooed by someone who’s pretty famous in my city, and I’ve heard he’s super sweet and fun to get tattooed by, but because he’s so well-known, I just feel really anxious to meet him, and actually carry an exquisite piece of art done by him on my body legit forever!!

But, overall, I’m super happy and thankful that I get to (hopefully) have this experience rather than not have it nonetheless


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Y'all are NOT gonna believe this:

I actually fell asleep last night?? And not at 4-5am?????

Must be magic


----------



## Sophie23

It’s nearly the summer update on acnh & I got the mom’s plushie today~


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was much less stressful than Monday and Tuesday and tomorrow is my last day of work for the week because I have Friday off!


----------



## ali.di.magix

ya girl got her full drivers license this morning  I've gone from fearing driving with no interest in wanting to learn, to loving it with a full license. I'm happy to come this far!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My sister got Cuphead today and we struggled so much on this one boss. And we’re only in the first world! Eventually, we figured out the attack patterns and broke through! We were so happy that we have each other a high five.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

My boyfriend & I went out for dinner tonight for our 9 year anniversary.


----------



## Mariah

My cinnamon rolls were gigantic.


----------



## Midoriya

Woke up early and thankful for all of my friends.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today marks the last day of this chaotic week for me. We get Friday off and I scheduled 3 days straight next week so I'm looking at a nice 6 day weekend. I needed it so bad... Working from home started out pretty easy, but lately it's been a little stressful. Nice to get a break!


----------



## Alienfish

They got all my things eventually so hopefully I can ship them soon :3


----------



## iwishiwasapirate

I’m happy that our 3 month old puppy is finally sleeping for 5-6 hours throughout the night. He is also starting to be more independent and can self entertain!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't play Animal Crossing New Horizons at all today (rip the nook stop streak) because I was so busy working on my short animation. I got a handful of frames done, but I still got a long way to go until I'm done. Regardless, it's another step closer to completing my first ever animation! I'm excited to play the summer update tomorrow as well!


----------



## LadyDestani

I sort of got caught up some at work today and now I've got a 3 day weekend to look forward to.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Finished a custom of one of my figures which l'm very happy about, besides that l found a 100$ bill and my parents just took it out of my hand and kept for theirselves even though they said it's mine and l don't earn enough money.


----------



## seularin

i finally feel sleepy


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept well today and got a ton of yard work done.  The yard work was a nightmare in the heat, but I'm glad it's finished now and I rewarded myself with a chocolate Frosty for dessert tonight.


----------



## Stella-Io

I went shopping today and I got STUFF!

I got 3 more new plants; a purple passion, a mini pink and a fun succulent. I think it's Gollem Jade? I named it GreenBean cause it kinda looks like that. Sidenote about the mini pink, I wanted a mini pink while I was at a plant affair thing a long time ago and kinda regretted not buying it then. But I have one now and! I can make baby plants with it c:

I also got some pilot pens cause all of mine are really low, washi tape, plant plates, some new nail polish and a corkboard for my pins. But the thing I'm also excited about is all my new neko dango plushies. I got the special sakura edition ones I've had in my amazon cart forever now. I even got ones I didn't know existed. I like cats.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS I GOT TO PET AND PLAY WITH A RACCOON TODAY, I LOvE RACCOONS SO MUCH Y'ALL DONY EVEVN HECKING KNOWWWWWW :,,,,,D


----------



## Mr_Persona

Fireworks fireworks fireworks! Ah they're everywhere by my house and they keep on going! Also happy that my sister's desktop broken down, so now she can actually take a break from the screen for once in her life and stop yelling at people in games.


----------



## Alienfish

My things shipped! Had to pick EMS cause that was basically what was available to Sweden from Japan so hopefully getting things soon.... swoooooon.


----------



## Saylor

I'm awake at 6 am and this time it's because I actually went to bed last night!


----------



## Lightspring

It’s 4th of July!


----------



## Sophie23

I got all the mermaid items


----------



## Mr_Persona

MayorSophie23 said:


> I got all the mermaid items


Yaay good for you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My stylus arrived at home and I'll get to check it out tomorrow when I get back! 
Also evening fireworks hypeeee. They're gonna be launched right in my gma's backyard lolll

Also also I'm still having a ton of fun w this raccoon omg she's soooo adorable ;;
Edit: here's a pic in case yall think I'm jokin lol


----------



## neoqueenserenity

My insane work week is over! I get a three day weekend to spend with my sister at the beach house she's renting, and a long over due mini-vacay. 

while obviously keeping our distance from other people


----------



## Bcat

Airplane is back on Netflix!!! I wanted to watch it last month but it wasn’t there. I’m so happy! I needed a good laugh


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I basically did nothing productive. I just had a nice day at home recuperating from all the yard work I did yesterday. I also don't have to work tomorrow so yay!


----------



## Sophie23

I won a giveaway


----------



## Aneesh1729

I finally learned why tangent shows up in this infinite series






,this question was bugging the crap out of me


----------



## MapleSilver

Glad I don't have to be out in this hail right now.


----------



## Pupperina

I love finding money while cleaning


----------



## Imbri

I survived working the weekend. So many people, so much trash!

Also, I got a letter from my friend (we're playing the letter game, writing each other as fictional characters) yesterday. I finished my response tonight, ready to mail tomorrow - 6 pages. Hope she enjoys it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

F1 has finally started! The first race of the season did not disappoint as things were going crazy as time went on. A McLaren finished on the podium which is a rare sight to see in recent years!


----------



## Midoriya

Found some cool stuff for each of my rooms in my house in ACNH recently and also enjoying the new update with swimming and diving!


----------



## pochy

i finally got to move out of the storage closet i've been living in the past 8 years! i've upgraded to my empty older sisters room lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Finally made it home, my dog is completely worn out so I'm laying here w him watchin random yt videos. I'm mentally and socially exhausted, so it feels nice to lay in a dark cool room with my bby for a while ☺


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got this planner at Barnes and Noble earlier today, and I think it really speaks to me. Cuss words on nearly every page, motivating me with colorful phrases. 

I love it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in again today.  I did some reading, watched TV, and played video games.


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to somewhat solve a thing at work - reservations got real messy due to a lot of reasons but I think we wrapped it up good as for what happened. And my things supposedly left Japan so hope they come soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LadyDestani said:


> I got to sleep in again today.  I did some reading, watched TV, and played video games.


I also got to sleep in today (finally lol)! Both days that I woke up while at my gma's house they woke me up at 6:30am so I definitely slept well last night. Woke up today at 11am which I'm perfectly okay with 

I'm also just generally happy to be home. It was really hectic there cause there were so many kids and people, I get mentally worn out really easy when I'm around so many people at once. Now I'm just sitting here at home with my doggo and my cats, in peace and quiet (unless my mum needs something). And I'm gonna get to really try out my new stylus and drawing app today! ^o^


----------



## Mary

Ultimately, my managers aren’t doing anything to keep us safe during COVID, and have been generally terrible. I ended up putting my two weeks’ notice in yesterday, and then last night I slept the best I have in a while. Today I’m off, so I get to just chill, which I needed, plus I’m stocked up on fresh fruit and stuff to much on while I clean my apartment


----------



## Alienfish

Mary said:


> Ultimately, my managers aren’t doing anything to keep us safe during COVID, and have been generally terrible. I ended up putting my two weeks’ notice in yesterday, and then last night I slept the best I have in a while. Today I’m off, so I get to just chill, which I needed, plus I’m stocked up on fresh fruit and stuff to much on while I clean my apartment


Definitely sounded like the best, and glad you are feeling better  

(Really glad they did a lot at our work to be safe and open so we could go in cause shelvers/library assistants can't exactly work from home and I need the money I could get since our gov'ment failed good at helping people financially...)


----------



## Sophie23

I go back to work Wednesday & I won a giveaway today and I’ve got dominos pizza tomorrow~


----------



## seularin

my scraped knees from volleyball healed quicker than i expected


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Washing our bed stuff so it's clean sheet night! Honestly my fav


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband did all the vacuuming today. That's one less thing I have to worry about. Plus work was a lot calmer today since my coworker that I was filling in for is back. Doing the job of two people is exhausting!


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to get a lot done around the house today, and enjoying playing video games.  I also have some new opportunities on the “horizons” that may or may not work out, so we’ll see how that goes (possible second job).


----------



## SirSean

I was able to catalogue a bunch of items and clean up some of my flowers


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My dad dusted off our old NES today and tried to play some games, but they didn’t work. However the one game that did work is Super Mario Bros. 3, which I believe is the first video game I’ve ever played. I managed to finish it as well in one go. At the same time, it gave me ideas on what to draw next!

Looking back from where I first started gaming, it’s been a long way. I’m glad that I kept going playing different kinds of games or I wouldn’t know great franchises such as Zelda, Gran Turismo, Smash Bros, and Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Finally got to put my brand new sheet on my bed. I haven't gotten a new sheet in years so this is really nice.

Also someone finally came along to sell me a wah egg so now I have three!! I only need two more to fill out my bottom row now! ☺


----------



## Aronthaer

nothing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Today is Ringo Starr's 80th birthday!

HAPPY BDAY RINGOOOOOO


----------



## Rowlet28

I got a pretty sweet avi from an attack on artfight, literally just made it the other day and only had my AC character up for draws.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m having dominos pizza  for dinner


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Today is Ringo Starr's 80th birthday!
> 
> HAPPY BDAY RINGOOOOOO


Woo happy bday!

Also I wonder if Japanese-speaking people find his name fun lol... he kinda does look like an apple.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is a good day. I finished colouring a few more frames for my first ever animation but I still got a long way to go! I will finish it eventually and I know I will. Also, after my me and my dad tried everything to get our other NES games working again, we finally got Punch Out to work after years of getting a blank screen! We just had to deep clean it with alcohol wipes. Next stop, I'm hoping to get The Legend of Zelda cartridge working again!


----------



## Balverine

Finally got a new job! I start training on Thursday, so hopefully all goes well =w=

also really happy with a drawing I'm working on lol


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I won some bells from Oblivia's Seeking Positivity Bell Giveaway thread! It was totally unexpected and now I feel like this


----------



## Rowlet28

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I won some bells from Oblivia's Seeking Positivity Bell Giveaway thread! It was totally unexpected and now I feel like this


I gpt a Spring Sakura from her! I didn't expect a collectible and it was one I was looking for...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I got my favorite villager from WW today (Lucky the dog)!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

mewto28 said:


> I gpt a Spring Sakura from her! I didn't expect a collectible and it was one I was looking for...


Wow that's awesome! Your drawing of the kitten in the thread was super cute by the way.


----------



## Rowlet28

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Wow that's awesome! Your drawing of the kitten in the thread was super cute by the way.


Tysm!^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was a bit worried about using this new stylus for my tablet because it has a plastic disc on the end, and I've never used a pen like that before, but I have to say it's working out very nicely with my tablet. I've been able to draw just fine on there. I'm also super grateful for all the features in the new app that I use to draw, it's so much more accessible than Colors 3D. I can't wait to draw more on it!!


----------



## Alienfish

Got a new cute wallet and some koala bear crackers. Made me happy after a tough day at work because people tend to **** up reservations during summer...


----------



## Seastar

I finally got a haircut. (My mom did it)
No more horrible tangles!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Genji moves onto my island today    I've wanted him for a long time and then he popped up in my campsite yesterday. It was meant to be y'all.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

even though it's my bfs last day on vacation with me and my family (he's going home early) im still very happy to have spent 4 days with him and each day was so amazing


----------



## Midoriya

After several months of improving it and redesigning it, and moving buildings to different locations, my island in New Horizons is _finally_ exactly the way I want it.  YES!


----------



## Lady Timpani

My big bear came today!! I tried to upload a picture but it's too big lmao, so have a stock photo:


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

^^^Niiiice. I need more plushies. Well I have one in a package that's taking a bath somewhere I believe at this point but yeah 

Also back on topic, had a bar of basically one of a few regular chocolate I actually eat


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SOMEONE IS SELLING A GLAM FEATHER AND I'M INTERNALLY SCREAMING SO LOUD RIGHT NOW I'VE WANTED ONE FOREVER AND THIS MIGHT BE MY CHANCE OH MY GOD OH MY GOODDDD

GUYS WHAT DO I DO, I OFFERED MY NIGHTMARE EGG BUT IDK IF THAT'S ENOUGH????? WHAT ELSE SHOULD I OFFER I NEED THIS FEATHER OH MKUSHDKFSHDJFSDS

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020

Now I can't stop watching Amilee's thread like a hawk lmaooo


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> SOMEONE IS SELLING A GLAM FEATHER AND I'M INTERNALLY SCREAMING SO LOUD RIGHT NOW I'VE WANTED ONE FOREVER AND THIS MIGHT BE MY CHANCE OH MY GOD OH MY GOODDDD
> 
> GUYS WHAT DO I DO, I OFFERED MY NIGHTMARE EGG BUT IDK IF THAT'S ENOUGH????? WHAT ELSE SHOULD I OFFER I NEED THIS FEATHER OH MKUSHDKFSHDJFSDS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020
> 
> Now I can't stop watching Amilee's thread like a hawk lmaooo



Good luck on the glam feather!

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday.  I really need the break from work.  It's just been one serious stressful incident after another since my vacation at the beginning of June.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I went somewhere today to have a good time while being considerate of others in these current times. I also took the opportunity to use New Leaf’s Amiibo camera function to take a picture with my villagers as if they also came haha. Seriously, that feature is so underrated even though picture quality is horrible.


----------



## Midoriya

I was having a pretty meh day, but I got the daily tasks out of the way and then got some work done for my job, and noticed some updates and that some of the stuff I found is being used, and that I’m doing a good job.  I honestly love seeing the fruits of my labor come to pass like this, it’s such a rewarding feeling.  I have to be doing something all the time, I’m not the type of person who can just sit still.  So seeing this put a smile on my face because if there’s any way I can contribute or help out, I’ll do it.


----------



## SweetDollFace

I got new pillows. Had a really good nap trying them out.


----------



## Pixori

I completed two pixel commissions pretty quickly today! 
I also fed my leopard gecko crickets for the first time. ( I usually make my wife do it bc I'm a chicken hahaha. )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Y'all I'm gonna b heckinggggg broke by the time this trade is over 

But that doesnt even matter cause I'M FINALLY GETTING A GLAM FEATHER YEEEEE


----------



## Midoriya

- Got my daily tasks out of the way.  
- Finished my work for the day. 
- Got a haircut. 
- It’s a Friday. 

Overall a pretty great day!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday!  I only worked half a day and spent the afternoon helping my mom and dad with some things since my dad is still in the hospital.  It was a lot easier to handle their bills this time since I've done it 2 or 3 times now.  Looking forward to the weekend and getting some relaxation time.


----------



## MapleSilver

Had some extra spicy kimchi fried rice. Was delicious and _actually_ spicy (most people here seem to have low spice tolerance).


----------



## dedenne

i got a good grade on my re assessment. nice, this does put a smile on my face because i hate re.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a rare class on an MMORPG game I play. Apparently you got a special ticket if you redeemed another of that kind so it was nice. Ultimately decided on Chunin class because I'm still pissy on myself for missing it when you could get it because I'm p sure I played by then yes but somehow I never bought or farmed for it 

Spent some hours narrowing down that stuff of what I would get so yeah am happy


----------



## Midoriya

I had a really great day.  Spent the day being lazy, and then participated in the fishing tourney in ACNH with an awesome person and managed to rack up close to 400 points.  Now I’m probably going to play some PMD.  These last few days have been simply amazing


----------



## PajamaCat

I'm off work after a crazy few days and got to take a nap!


----------



## Lady Black

I spent the entire afternoon with my younger brother and his friends at their place and could honestly say I had a blast. We spent an hour in the pool and then the  better half playing board / card games. I usually have this much fun with my fiance only, so being able to spend quality time with my sibling was just perfect. 

Just a nice way to end a Saturday.


----------



## LadyDestani

I woke up with absolutely no back pain for the first time in like a year. That meant I also slept really well. Because of that, I had more energy than usual, so it was a very productive Saturday. Among other things, I washed the comforter and put some brand new sheets on the bed, so I'm looking forward to snuggling up in those tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had pizza for dinner today. Also, I'm halfway finished colouring the rest of the frames for my very first animation! It's pretty satisfying because I'm constantly filling in blank spaces with colour.


----------



## Kattea

Had sushi and ramen for the first time in forever!


----------



## xara

i played ac with a pal today (technically yesterday since it’s now after midnight lmao) and i had fun! i was definitely anxious at first but that didn’t last long and i actually had fun! the fishing tourney is definitely more enjoyable with company lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Someone just gifted me a Collectible I really wanted. I know it’s not too big but it’s made my morning!


----------



## Alienfish

Made some progress in an MMORPG I play.


----------



## CasualWheezer

It's been exactly one year since I joined this forum, just a little thing.


----------



## Lady Timpani

It's raining.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My drawing is coming along really well 
I'm especially excited because I'm drawing it as a gift for a friend and I can't to see their reaction


----------



## Dim

Might sound weird but seeing disinfecting wipes on the shelf is like striking gold now lmao


----------



## _Rainy_

Today was my roommates birthday and we got one of those giant Costco pies because she doesn’t like cake. It was funny to see a giant pie covered in birthday candles.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I did something maddening... I bought the Splatoon 2 Octopass DLC and beat it entirely in one day. I beat all 80 missions and the secret boss. I usually never marathon something so hard but I was determined. That secret boss was one of the hardest bosses I've ever fought in a game like holy crap it must have taken me 30 or more tries. Really happy I got all the outfits and stuff. The final level should have been a playable level in the multiplayer. It's a shame it isn't.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a great last three to four days and feeling more content with who I am.  Also just happy to be surrounded by so many awesome people and friends.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm elated that my nails are actually growing and getting really long... One of my anxious 'coping skills' was biting them constantly and I have since grown out of that after I graduated high-school but I was still biting them after they got a certain length or when I just got unbearably anxious. But I think this is the longest I've ever seen them in YEARS... I file them down but I'm too scared to clip them they look so nice... ;w;

Another thing I'm pretty happy about today is that I'm going to hang out with my friend Kenyatta again! I had told him we had to see each other soon since last week I had left something in his car that I needed and he was like 'Okay so Applebee's on Monday', and I was like 'WAIT but I have no money! I don't get paid until the 17th!' and he's like 'I didn't ask, I'm buying' and I was like 'WAIT NOOOOOOOOOOOOO', but he's also going to take me to the post office because there's something I need to ship but let's pray I can finish writing this letter to go with it first... I'm stuck in the middle of a sentence and I'm not sure what to write next LOL​


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I did something maddening... I bought the Splatoon 2 Octopass DLC and beat it entirely in one day. I beat all 80 missions and the secret boss. I usually never marathon something so hard but I was determined. That secret boss was one of the hardest bosses I've ever fought in a game like holy crap it must have taken me 30 or more tries. Really happy I got all the outfits and stuff. The final level should have been a playable level in the multiplayer. It's a shame it isn't.


Meanwhile I got past like the first level and then I rq'd lol


----------



## Mary

Started the day with my usual from starbucks: a venti iced chai with almond milk and two shots of espresso. I also got the egg white bites for a healthy start to the day. In other news, my bf tested negative for covid and is able to go back to work today  I’m glad he’s ok, and I’m also thankful that we were able to have some fun times while we were just chilling at home waiting for the results.


----------



## BlueOceana

I'm happy because I'm getting Asian for dinner tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I spent a couple hours revising the first two chapters of my book.  I’m glad I’m working on this again, and also just had another good day in general.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I jumped through different gaming eras today. I played The Legend of Zelda on the NES (which finally worked again!), Gran Turismo 4 again on the PS2, and Animal Crossing New Horizons on my Nintendo Switch as usual. It’s crazy to think how far video games have advanced in the last few decades, such as the save function, the controls, music, and the picture quality of the screen.

Also, I had a pretty good dinner again which was satisfying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Practiced the maneuverability test again and after going through both sides three times I think I've got it down. Now I just have to take the driving test on Wednesday and hope I pass 

Also I've been sleeping suspiciously well the last few days. I'm not complaining or anything but it was really wack for a while there and now all of a sudden I'm just... able to sleep okay?? Lol


----------



## Rowlet28

I may or may not have sold my yoshi egg for the lowest price possible just so I could get TBT for art. Luckily someone bought it so I was able to snag a slot, I've been eyeing their art for some time now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got some dorm stuff!! All it was really was like trash bags and meds lmao, but that's one less thing to worry bout buying!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I got another star ally out of the way in the minigame for kirby star allies. Still have a few to go, but I just gotta do that and beat soul melter ex (pls recommend teams i hate this) and I'll have the whole game done (unless I decided to collect as many lives as I can in the main story).


----------



## seularin

my melody stickers came in today; theyre smaller than what i thought but theyre still cute lmao


----------



## Sophie23

someone is gonna make me a flag for my new island Teacup~


----------



## Lightspring

I had some really sweet cherries with just the right amount of tartness.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

My cat snuggled with me for the first time since quarantine started :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't have to physically drive to work until August 31 and even then I will only be working 1 week out of each month at the building while the rest of the year is at home. I get to enjoy the summer and being able to work at home which is really nice. Still bummed there's pretty much nowhere to go, but I definitely will enjoy being at home for work at least.


----------



## Midoriya

Have a bunch to do this week with writing in my book and working!  Really looking forward to both as I’ve become bored with video games and anime recently.


----------



## PyroDawg

My mum is having her surgery for cancer today. 

Just getting to this point has been a ride.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my new phone case in the mail today. It looks really pretty and most importantly it fits. Since I don't have one of the popular phone models, it's harder for me to find a good case.


----------



## xara

my cat was extra affectionate to me today which i loved - she’s a lil lovebug and i love her so much


----------



## Uffe

I'm going to have a staycation for a couple of days and watch my parents dog. I love their dog so much. I think she's a mix of a Great Dane and a German Shepherd, so she's a big dog that can look intimidating, but she's the sweetest.


----------



## MapleSilver

Fast food was hot today. Usually it's lukewarm at best by the time it gets home.


----------



## easpa

Received my final year results and I'll be finishing my undergrad with first class honours


----------



## xSuperMario64x

PyroDawg said:


> My mum is having her surgery for cancer today.
> 
> Just getting to this point has been a ride.


Hopefully all goes/went well!! <3

I'm soooo excited to finally be getting my drivers license!! I've been waiting for this day since I was like 14 years old!!


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

I'm happy that I am growing as a person again.


----------



## PyroDawg

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hopefully all goes/went well!! <3
> 
> I'm soooo excited to finally be getting my drivers license!! I've been waiting for this day since I was like 14 years old!!



Thank you. ^_^ Still got a long road ahead, but the surgery did go great!

Also, congrats! Didn't get mine till almost 20, but not before failing the driving test twice, lol. Enjoy your wheeled freedom!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had mozzarella sticks for dinner tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today's been pretty poopy but there are a few things I'm happy about.

First, I may have failed the driving portion of the test cause it was a crock of **** but I did wonders on the maneuverability part (which was the part I was worried about) and since I passed that part I don't have to retake it!

And second, a friend of my mom's asked if I wanted to go to a chinese buffet w her so I did, I hadn't eaten at all today so that was really nice. Had some chicken, white rice, and crab rangoon. That made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I replayed splatoon 2 again since I stopped playing after NSO went up. I’m kinda bad at it (maybe. IDK.) but I’m having a blast with it!


----------



## rianne

I had a great therapy session and @morthael made a perf signature graphic for me.


----------



## pochy

i am about to finish up my academic paper on "the romanticization of suicidal behavior through media" which i've been working on for the past 10 months!! literally just need to add the introduction and conclusion and the weight will be off my shoulders! 
i never thought i'd actually get it done but here i am! well i better get to writing then if i wanna finish today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nodice said:


> snip


Tbh that sounds like a pretty interesting read. Will it be published?

I'm kinda bummed that it's taken so long to deliver my order that I made a week ago (though I understand it's delayed because of the pandemic, god bless those who work for the USPS) but I just found my tracking number and they said it should be delivered tomorrow! So I have that to look forward to


----------



## Ichiban

nodice said:


> i am about to finish up my academic paper on "the romanticization of suicidal behavior through media" which i've been working on for the past 10 months!! literally just need to add the introduction and conclusion and the weight will be off my shoulders!



damn... at 17 i was struggling to write more than a page of thesis (still can't do more than 2 lol) and you've been doing that for 10 months? thats impressive to me lol


----------



## Lightspring

I’ve had one of the best Korean-Western food and best food in general today: Spicy/non spicy fried chicken, zucchini fries, bulgolgi/chicken tacos, and kimchi fried rice.


----------



## pochy

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh that sounds like a pretty interesting read. Will it be published?
> 
> I'm kinda bummed that it's taken so long to deliver my order that I made a week ago (though I understand it's delayed because of the pandemic, god bless those who work for the USPS) but I just found my tracking number and they said it should be delivered tomorrow! So I have that to look forward to


i could "publish" it, as in, just post it somewhere on social media xD i can post a link once i'm done if you're interested. 


FreeHelium said:


> damn... at 17 i was struggling to write more than a page of thesis (still can't do more than 2 lol) and you've been doing that for 10 months? thats impressive to me lol


thanks, but it's probably bc i'm slow, other students have had theirs done for a while by now... (idk how they managed to write 50 pages so fast) at this point, the 10 months is just extreme procastination and i'm gonna be so glad once it's over and i can play acnh in peaceee


----------



## Mariah

I went blueberry picking! We picked about 12lbs.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday! Also, Zell's Amiibo card arrived in the mail today, a week earlier than expected.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I got a really cute haircut from a new stylist today! My other hairdresser quit to focus on her mental health so I go to a different place now. I was super nervous about what they would do but they framed my face and curled it and everything! Super cute over all, 10/10 would go again. 
I go on vacation in a few days!! I’m super excited to see our family friends and their new dog, it’s been a year since we have seen them and COVID has made us worry that we wouldn’t be able to go. I’ll still be on TBT but... not as much lol. I had to rain sometime, so on off days I’ll probably be on more. Anyways, super excited!!


----------



## Ichiban

nodice said:


> (idk how they managed to write 50 pages so fast)


50 pages.... bruh how even


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to get a lot of work and writing done today, which I’m happy about.  Also, it has now officially been seven years since I joined this site.  During that time I graduated from high school, went to community college, and graduated from university as well.  Worked a plethora of different jobs and came up with an original concept for a book series I’m now working on (although I wish I would have worked on it more sooner as I’ve been told countless times it’s a really great idea!).  I’ve been here too long, hahahaha.  Here’s to another seven years.  ✌


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I went grocery shopping with my grandpa and bought some stuff I may need for dorm living! It's like a month away until I move in so eeek - I'm sure it'll have some awesome parts to it too! And worked quite a bit with my new leaf town (restarted and made a new one cause rip no new horizons lol) 



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Managed to get a lot of work and writing done today, which I’m happy about.  Also, it has now officially been seven years since I joined this site.  During that time I graduated from high school, went to community college, and graduated from university as well.  Worked a plethora of different jobs and came up with an original concept for a book series I’m now working on (although I wish I would have worked on it more sooner as I’ve been told countless times it’s a really great idea!).  I’ve been here too long, hahahaha.  Here’s to another seven years.  ✌



Go you!  proud of you Riley!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> damn... at 17 i was struggling to write more than a page of thesis (still can't do more than 2 lol) and you've been doing that for 10 months? thats impressive to me lol



whoa whoa and here I am about to enter college still struggling with writing a damn introductory paragraph LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I think I did it... After just over a month working on my first ever animation, it's finally done! It took me a lot of time but I think it was worth it in the end. Drawing frame by frame, looping certain frames to get a certain effect, constantly pressing the redo button on my Wacom pad hundreds of times just to get it smooth and right, and colouring frame by frame. On top of that, my computer wasn't helping as it was laggy about 80% of the time. I tried to do my best on my first attempt at animation. Sure, it's got a lot of flaws but I can use them as a stepping stone to move forward and improve my quality. I've got a loooong way to go since one of my dreams is to start my own cartoon show.



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Managed to get a lot of work and writing done today, which I’m happy about.  Also, it has now officially been seven years since I joined this site.  During that time I graduated from high school, went to community college, and graduated from university as well.  Worked a plethora of different jobs and came up with an original concept for a book series I’m now working on (although I wish I would have worked on it more sooner as I’ve been told countless times it’s a really great idea!).  I’ve been here too long, hahahaha.  Here’s to another seven years.  ✌


Huh, I didn't know you were working on an original concept for your own book series. Please do keep going at it! As long as you avoid the pitfalls of making a horrible story and learn from your mistakes, you should be all good. We've all faced hardships before, but we're still standing. Don't back down now!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday!  After what seemed like an endless day, I'm finally done with work for the week and I accomplished pretty much everything I planned to do today.


----------



## Nosfurratu

I’m happy about how much I have going for myself & where I’m at, who I have and what I have.<3


----------



## Kuroh

Did some shopping and got some burgers after!


----------



## Alienfish

My stuff are in Sweden finally. In customs but it's better that than knowing it might be snatched by some Siberian dude delivering it by goat wagon lol...


----------



## Bird_9

Im happy that i may get my drivers license in a few months


----------



## Lightspring

I ate sushi


----------



## Midoriya

Happy today because I got my daily tasks out of the way and then a TON of work and writing done.  Glad that I’m doing well these days and my motivation is back as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

I gave my dog a bath today and now he smells so good and his fur is extra soft.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh that sounds like a pretty interesting read. Will it be published?
> 
> I'm kinda bummed that it's taken so long to deliver my order that I made a week ago (though I understand it's delayed because of the pandemic, god bless those who work for the USPS) but I just found my tracking number and they said it should be delivered tomorrow! So I have that to look forward to


Be glad you don't live abroad/international they are hell shipping to Sweden lol.

But yeah anyways they finally got all my items for the 2nd package so hopefully I can arrange for it to get shipped next week (need to arrange so they ship together at first so yhea)


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I got to sleep in today for the first time in ages ;;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm really happy I ended up not upgrading my Xbox One to the Xbox One X around Christmas. I just saw that it had been discontinued. That would have been a huge chunk of change I would have regretted since the Xbox Series X is just around the corner.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm finally getting this item from my wishlist


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I have decided on getting a switch lite for a second island! Now comes the time for me to watch stores like a hawk...


----------



## ellarella

i spent the day travelling to a tiny island to visit a musical instrument craftsman, and learned a lot and had a blast


----------



## Cherry Tree

Ordered the new Life is Strange 2 game on xbox .....oh and I finally got a washing machine delivered after the last one broke 3 weeks ago


----------



## Alienfish

Also managed to get rid of that dumb beaver tail hair tuft in the neck.. I hate those because you can't do **** with them


----------



## ali.di.magix

I weighed myself and discovered I've lost a couple more kilograms, making that 5 kgs (11 lbs) lost since starting a new lifestyle


----------



## Chris

An order I was waiting on came and I'm in love with this robot shirt. 



Spoiler: 🤖


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> An order I was waiting on came and I'm in love with this robot shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🤖


Ahhh I love it! And your hair


----------



## Chris

sheilaa said:


> Ahhh I love it! And your hair


Thank you! As soon as I saw that shirt on the Topman website I just_ had_ to buy it. 
Nice of you to say! I need a haircut. That's the plan for tomorrow I think!


----------



## dedenne

smt nocture remaster and smtv announced for 2021. hype.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you! As soon as I saw that shirt on the Topman website I just_ had_ to buy it.
> Nice of you to say! I need a haircut. That's the plan for tomorrow I think!


Yes it so dang classy and awesome.... might just need it myself now aha.

Yeah, I missed your bleach/neon hairs, and best of luck


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Got another wah egg heck ye boiiiiiii

I also got some tbt for participating in Oblivia's giveaway. I'm glad she liked my drawing!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I also got some tbt for participating in Oblivia's giveaway.



Same, it was such a nice surprise!  

On a side note, the case I ordered for my Switch Lite came in.  It's super sturdy and has lots of storage space


----------



## Shellzilla_515

While this happened yesterday, I played Mario Kart DS again in a very long time. Memories come flooding back on how I played that game for HOURS. I also remember the time when I played with someone else and we were constantly shouting and screaming due to the craziness we caused in the game. I decided to play balloon battle and I still got the skills, apparently. It didn't take me that long to destroy the CPU players on hard difficulty. Challenging, but fun! I still can't get over the fact I sniped Dry Bones twice with a green shell on Block Fort, the second one hitting the bob-omb he was holding and I *exploded* into laughter, winning the match.

Today, I started working on my next artwork thanks to Super Mario Bros. 3 giving me the inspiration. Can't wait to finish it!


----------



## pochy

i feel really accomplished today ! i’m a paragraph away from finishing my preacademic paper, and a mr. pbh plush that i ordered for my sister finally came c: (she loves it!!) 
but i’m also really tired lately, which is forcing me to go to bed at normal times, which is good too i think??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oh man I was able to get an order in for a switch lite WAY quicker than I thought I would. The kicker is that it’s in the color that I wanted the most!


----------



## _Rainy_

My SO hung my baby up for me!



Spoiler: I’m pleased


----------



## LadyDestani

I got caught up on a fair amount of stuff for work today so I'm feeling a little less pressured now.


----------



## Midoriya

Got a good amount of work done today.  That’s all I really care about right now as getting a second job is proving to be difficult... lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's thundering right now and I just love it <3

also my blessed friend reminded me to buy the Espeon figurine from the Pokemon Center website yesterday! tho they tried to charge me $6 for shipping, I went ahead and ordered a ditto-vulpix keychain as well so I could get free shipping. now I'm really excited to get them later this week!


----------



## Vanida

I'm happy because my grandma literally bought me heaps of gifts for no reason what so ever. Love her to bits


----------



## Snowesque

I saw the comet Neowise pass briefly while the sun set; very bright and beautiful!
I'm hoping to get a better look tonight when the clouds have a chance to pass.

I recommend you glance at it if you're able; it won't be this bright again for another 6,000 years! ☄
(You can use this website to tell you the visible times for where you live.)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Played some animal crossing and made a lot of progress on my art.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy about the TBT Fair announcement and I'm excited because I'll be able to take some time off work to make sure I can participate.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I jumped the gun on the Neowise Comet thing; it’s not really visible right now but I’ve got a timer for when I think it should be visible for me. In the meantime, I managed to capture an AMAZING picture of the waxing crescent moon right as it dipped below the horizon.


----------



## Midoriya

Got some more work done today.  Chipping away at this every day is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Blink.

Just came after a night out with my close friends. It was nice to see masked men singing and dancing to ABBA songs.
that sounds weird. It was fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got the stuff I needed so I can apply for money back due to they charging too much for the pickup/import fee, took its time. Also weekend soon enough, woop.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I passed my driver's test  third time's the charm


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Completed a couple of things in my backyard, had a few snacks, and played Animal Crossing again.


Dawnpiplup said:


> I passed my driver's test  third time's the charm


Congratulations! Show them you're capable of driving! Here's a little music to celebrate your accomplishment hehe.


Spoiler: You did it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Shellzilla said:


> Congratulations! Show them you're capable of driving! Here's a little music to celebrate your accomplishment hehe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You did it!



Ahaha, thank you love! And I'm listening to this celebratory music rn lmao ;D


----------



## daisyy

i am too excited about the new taylor swift album


----------



## Imbri

Got my hair done today, had some really good fried clams, and am spending the evening knitting.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I completed it yesterday but I’m really happy how my crochet project turned out! I think it’s the best one I’ve made so far.


----------



## Imbri

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I completed it yesterday but I’m really happy how my crochet project turned out! I think it’s the best one I’ve made so far.


Ooh, what did you make?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Imbri said:


> Ooh, what did you make?


A deer amigurumi plush! I modified the design to be a deer (and incorporated needle felting into it) but the vast majority of the pattern is inspired by the amazing Stacy Trock! If you love amigurumi definitely look her up.


----------



## Midoriya

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I got a lot of work done today.  Taking a break for now and then may do a bit more before going to sleep.  Also talked with some friends of mine.  My life is trending upwards heading from July into August.


----------



## LadyDestani

Work is feeling a little less overwhelming this week and I got a lot accomplished to help my mom out today.  Now that I've taken care of her finances and Medicaid renewal, I can look forward to the weekend.  So glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my actual life might be **** but tbh you guys and my discord friends are the ones making it all worthwhile.


----------



## mayortiffany

It was One Direction's 10th anniversary today! Although the fans didn't get some aspects of the reunion they were hoping for (like unreleased music or an interview with either OT4 or OT5), and although some of the planned events were a bit... lacklustre, I loved being able to celebrate one of my biggest interests with lots of other like-minded fans all over the world.

It felt like old times again, clowning over 1D, laughing out loud at memes, and constantly refreshing your social media because you're terrified of missing something important. Here's to another 10 years!

Also, maybe I'm clowning _again_, but I think that some things that happened today are _very _interesting in terms of potential future updates with the band. I'll list it in the spoiler below in case you might be interested in reading why I'm so excited. It's very fandom-related, but I really want to get it out there! Please indulge me I've been clowning all day



Spoiler: Fandom speculation 



Firstly, Louis choosing this day, of all days to follow Harry and Zayn on Instagram, when he never has before. We know that he left Syco (his label) the day after the 10th anniversary of his first X Factor audition. Could this indicate something significant in terms of his contract/situation changing?

Also, we know the anniversary events was planned by Simon Jones PR (1D's old PR team) but fans have also been displeased at their how do we say... lack of quality PR in the past. The fact that each member minus Zayn sent out one (or multiple) thank you tweets but did not acknowledge Simon Jones PR or any of the planned events is _very _interesting. Given the release of more remastered videos over the next week, plus the significance of 10 years of 1D just passing (which some fans speculate to be the end of some binding contracts the band may be under), is it possible that the band has organized something of their own to be released after the anniversary? We know the band does not care for Simon Cowell/Syco so it is absolutely possible they put in the bare minimum of promoting the 1DHQ materials so that wouldn't make money.

And we can't forget the whole Reason Being thing. Basically, if you weren't on Twitter/Tumblr today, fans found the phrase "Reason Being" listed on their anniversary website when the site had crashed, as well as in one of the artists on their remastered music video for What Makes You Beautiful on Apple Music (it was listed as One Direction & Reason Being). I have no idea what this all means. Totally possible Reason Being was just a placeholder to throw fans off the scent of the website or something before its release, and that it not being taken down points to the incompetence we know 1DHQ has... but what if it's something else? Rebrand for the band? Name of the documentary that was supposedly supposed to come out during the reunion?

The rumoured Infinity music video? Is it going to drop anytime soon? Maybe as a surprise after 1D week events?

Finally, Liam has said (multiple times I think) that him talking about the anniversary plans that 1D were making got him threats from Louis (that Louis would egg his house). Why would Louis threaten to egg his house over a website and a few remastered music videos? Just hyperbole? Or was/is something else planned that they know is huge?


----------



## Alienfish

I'm getting my money back (except for the actual fee) from customs since they valued my package wayyyy too high when I picked it up even though it might take a while 

Also seeing my co-worker's reaction when I gave her my Arashi cutout thing I got with a magazine.. I know she likes the group more than I do so it was nice seeing her happy


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today that I got a day off from work!


----------



## rianne

It's the weekend, which means I get to spend uninterrupted quality time with my partner.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Technically it happened yesterday but I walked the stage and got my diploma for hs : )


----------



## Balverine

Made a successful cake roll for the first time LOL
usually they fall apart or taste bad lmao

also got my first paycheck from my new job, which is rad <3


----------



## LadyDestani

It's finally Friday!  Looking forward to the weekend yet again.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a lot more work done today and finished a segment I was working on.  Managed to work overtime in the process.  That’s going beyond!  Plus ultra!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

WENT ON THE HIGHWAY WOOOOO

Practiced driving on the highway by going off and on it a few times, and I think I did pretty well! I stayed pretty calm and also practiced making some lane changes


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I lost my progress from the Legend of Zelda for the NES and I was very close to finishing the game... Fortunately, it only took me a few hours to bring back all of those gains and managed to finish the game in one sitting!

Oh, and I finally finished my art. I’m really happy on how it turned out!


----------



## Romaki

My sister bought me the ACNH guide book for my birthday.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Aquasplash said:


> I discovered that you can post in what ever color you want!



I'm happy that I just woke up breathing.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Not much I've been happy about today, so, I'll do yesterday first, then today!

Yesterday | 7/25/2020

- I woke up pretty early for once, well... it's because I had to. I was going to a friend's to celebrate his birthday!
- I spent eight whole hours over at his apartment. I stayed up until like 3:30 am the night before designing his birthday card and he really enjoyed it!
- We also watched some funny videos and an episode or two of an anime he was watching before I visited~
- I got to cuddle with him LOL It was pretty fun, except we kept play-fighting, and I bruise so easily... I've got a couple bruises from him pinching me or hitting me ahah~
- ^ All in all, was a pretty epic day! Talked to a few friends once I got home (Ashley, Sarah, and Kenny), and overall had an amazingggg time with Jose (birthday boi)! :3

Today | 7/26/2020

- I have snacks. Doritos. I'm happy about that.​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Yankee candle had an awesome sale (they always do around this time of year for scented candle lovers) so I got a big candle for a pretty good price!


----------



## Alienfish

my other japan package is in sweden so i hope they don't misvalue it like last time...

also ordered a couple of new tiedye shirts from a store since they did corona sales so ayy lookin forward


----------



## milktae

I started to go on a discord server i joined awhile ago more and everyone’s so nice 
actually someone just got unbanned and I don’t like them


----------



## Pixori

My wife and I live in a very toxic environment with her mother. She's very mean and cruel, despite begging us to move back in because of her deteriorating health.  My sister-in-law has the basement set up as a sort of mini apartment for herself but is leaving to go to College and offered it to my wife and I to live in. We'd just have to move ourselves from our bedroom to down there.

There's so many positive things to this. ( We're dreading packing our stuff up and dragging it downstairs bc some things are super heavy but a small price. )

There's a couch down there and so much room for shelves, we won't feel cluttered like we do in our bedroom, we plan on getting a nice portable burner, toaster oven and microwave that way we won't have my mother-in-law constantly in our business when we're cooking.

Plus we decided today that we're going to get another kitten to celebrate.

It's just going to be so nice to have our own apartment-like space with privacy and not have someone consistently being mean and demanding things all the time. Having some space, even if it's just a floor between us is going to be so much better.

I keep looking at shelter kittens and my excitement is beyond measure. Sister-in-law is moving at the beginning of the month and after that, we're moving on down. <33


----------



## xTech

I'm extremely happy today, because after a long grueling day of work and feeling a bit down in the dumps honestly, I came back to see that I finally found a potion seller who sold me the strongest of all potions :') Today is truly a glorious day for knights to rejoice around the world.


----------



## Jhine7

Went to the beach, enjoyed some waves. 

Didn't enjoy the sunburn though. Oh well, good day.


----------



## seularin

i had a good hr vc w/my brother since he was busy the whole week, i miss him


----------



## LongLee

I just biked 5 miles !


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

im happy bc I got to see my bf and also ive been learning about the cost of living in paris because my goal is to become a resident there and open up an interior design business


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some sleep over the weekend and my outlook is generally better.  I spoke to my dad today and found out that I _don't_ have to take his car in for the inspection this month.  He'll take care of that when he's back home, so that's one less thing I have to do.  Also, he's sounding better and seems like he's working harder to get better so he can come home.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out and had fun with my friends today! 



Jhine7 said:


> Went to the beach, enjoyed some waves.
> 
> Didn't enjoy the sunburn though. Oh well, good day.



Oh my God, reminds me of the time I got sunburnt at my friend's pool a couple months ago. Some parts of me are still tan lmao


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve said this a million times by now, but I really love my family, friends, and the people on this forum.  I’m such a sap, lol


----------



## Vitis

After a full 12 months of having a couch laying disassembled in the middle of the floor, finally put it together and it only took 10 minutes to actually assemble.


----------



## winter notes

/


----------



## Mayor Ng

I'm glad Chelsea Football Club qualified for Champions League football! Was worried at the start of the season with the transfer ban and management changes but glad the club pulled through and got the top 4 spot! Amazing job by Frank Lampard and his squad  Glad the academy players are coming through and waiting for another club legend to be made. Been supporting the club since I was 10 years old in 2005. I remembered it was the flair and the spirit that attracted me to become a Blues supporter and blue is my favourite colour. The 2005-06 season also saw Chelsea record the most dominant first half of a Premier League season in history under the guidance of Jose Mourinho.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good talk with a coworker, and my shirts and my Japan stuff are on its way.


----------



## Alienfish

And I found a really nice 60s/70s hippie dress at a second hand store, it was large enough so I could fit (I have way too wide hips/ass so it's a pain trying to buy those) :/


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s nice to get out of town even though I don’t want to go where I’m going.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

all these N64 leaks that have been coming out to the public are so crazy!! I've been looking through Twitter and so far I've found:
- L really IS real 2401 (assets for Luigi exist in SM64)
- leaks of the original render of the boxart/labels and cartridge art for SM64
- beta rooms for OOT
- original renders of OOT inventory items (which is absolutely insane)
- original renders of sprites and stuff from SM64
- DO A BARREL ROLL IN ALL ITS UNCOMPRESSED GLORY

I just can't handle it, this is all too awesome


----------



## Stella-Io

I got a new plant today, a pink flamingo flower c:


----------



## LadyDestani

My little bat friend was outside again tonight! 

He's been showing up on my back porch randomly a couple days each week, always perched in the same exact spot. I've named him Mortimer and tonight he let me talk to him without flying away.


----------



## Irelia

My skin is getting better! I used this cerave face wash and it created this horrible texture on my skin, but it's starting to go away thankfully...
research your products before blindly buying influencer recommended products! lesson learned.


----------



## Loriii

Finally had a haircut after almost 6 months.


----------



## Vitis

That Alf, my 19 year old computer still works after being in a box for 2 years as we moved and were slow to fully unpack. He's outdated, dirt slow, and his fan blows constantly from overheating, but had it for so long can't bear to get rid of him.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Got a good night's sleep last night.


----------



## Zerous

I had a really nice chat with a friend today, and i got my secret santa art, which is amazing


----------



## Chris

The loan I applied for was approved.  

I suspected it was going to lead to a battle over the phone but apparently not!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm listening to some video game music from older games. Remembering my younger years not worrying about too much stuff...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Only three more days til I go to visit fams!!  

Also I got a message from Blink. earlier saying that she found the last Waluigi Egg I was looking for and that she would give it to me, that's so generous of her and I'm eternally grateful T__T I'm waiting for her to come back online so she can see my message and send it, then I can finally have my complete row of wah eggs that I've dreamed of for so long 

now I feel like I need to pay it forward. I'm sure I can find someone to help out here!


----------



## winter notes

It's 3.50 am and this is my nth tine to attempt to write again. Writer's block still is a big pain but so far I managed to get out 2k words in what I'm writing right now. It isn't the same as I used to do but I'm glad I'm not staying in the dumps


----------



## Snowesque

I made my first big overseas purchase with my work money; can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Lightspring

I finally had the chance to get out of the house and go grocery shopping. I was cooped up all day and it felt refreshing to walk around and stretch my legs. When I got home, I had some sushi and it was great.


----------



## Zerous

I can hear my little brother singing to himself from the lounge room, and he hasn't realised I can hear him


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I paid a little more than I normally would for a fan because it was rated the best in terms of quietness and boy it is very quiet. My room has been cool lately thanks to this and I can even sleep with it on.


----------



## Romaki

I ordered one of those amiibo packs just to test it out and one of them was Marina.   The other one was Beardo...


----------



## Imbri

DarkDesertFox said:


> I paid a little more than I normally would for a fan because it was rated the best in terms of quietness and boy it is very quiet. My room has been cool lately thanks to this and I can even sleep with it on.



Oh, I need to get a fan. I have an A/C in my room, but I can't sleep with it on.


One of my customers dropped off a bunch of vegetables from her greenhouse - cucumbers, green beans, and a whole lot of fresh basil. She promised to stop by again once the tomatoes start coming in.


----------



## Forthefunofit

Today is my day off and I since a villager was packing to move out yesterday I can look for a new villager today!
It worked out perfectly


----------



## Chris

Just learned that one of my favourite bands of all time, Blaqk Audio, dropped five new songs seemingly out of nowhere yesterday and are releasing their new album, _Beneath the Black Palms_, August 21st. Been a fan of them since their debut album in 2007 (and their other band, AFI, even longer) but typically 3+ years passes between new albums. Their last one was March 2019 so I didn't expect this - I'm over the moon right now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm working on making 8-bit sprites from scratch after watching a couple of tutorials and tips. It's not just one sprite, though. I'm making more such as their walk cycles to breathe life into them.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Having pizza for dinner. So, that's always a bonus.


----------



## LadyDestani

My dad may finally be coming home from the hospital later this week.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I picked up my laptop and the inside screen is all fixed up! Also was somewhat productive today - drove around to run some errands such as going to pick up my laptop, grocery shopping, and picked up my yearbook! <3


----------



## Irelia

Found out my school is sending out Covid testing packs to us, so we can get our own samples ourselves and mail it to a lab.
I'm pretty happy I don't have to have some random person do it, and I can do it myself. That nose swap test looks so uncomfortable man
i'd gladly draw my own blood instead of doing that


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I’m currently happy that I have coffee~ lolol. I stayed up all night so I gotta rely on caffeine to keep me alive today ;w;

Besides that, I‘ve made significant progress on a draft for a ‘goodbye’ letter to a friend who’s moving in about a month! It’s going great even though it makes me emotional. I’m just happy I’m able to be productive~

I’m also overjoyed that I’m finally finished with @NoUsernameHere ‘s letter and will be sending it in the mail to her today :3 I’m really excited for her to receive it ​


----------



## Zerous

I finished a piece of art for someone


----------



## Sophie23

There’s a new update on acnh and I’m going shopping at the weekend


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ONLY ONE MORE DAY TIL I LEAVE HECK YEAHHHH

also the new ACNH update added balloons and I couldn't be more happy about that


----------



## Alienfish

Someone at work actually arranged properly for going out tomorrow afternoon so looking forward


----------



## oak

All my plants in real life are looking great. My strawberries keep reblooming no problem and my brocolli's leaves are already huge. I won't get actually brocolli until fall but I managed to keep all my plants alive so far.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went to see my therapist today and I can happily report that there is nothing urgently making me have excessive anxiety/stress so all is well! 

Also the county that I go to school in was downgraded from a Level 3 Red to a Level 2 Orange, so that's good news. It's still safe to be careful and wear a mask when going out but I'm glad to hear it's not as severe as it was.


----------



## LadyDestani

My mom called today and confirmed that my dad will be home from the hospital on Saturday.  At work, I finished my mid-year review so that's one less thing to worry about.  And for dinner, I had a really good cheeseburger with mushrooms.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a relatively relaxing day and also got some work done.  I’m also able to grow more now thanks to a few friends of mine.


----------



## duckvely

the first teaser for 18 again was released  i'm about to explode


----------



## MoogleKupo

Sounds silly but I get to have a cheat meal tomorrow! I've been doing so well on my diet I'm having some treats and one big meal and then it's right back on track on Saturday ^^


----------



## Kuroh

Today I had McDonald


----------



## Toska

I'm happy that tomorrow I get to see people for the first time in forever! I'm not usually social, but quarantine has made me miss seeing other humans.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got a bunch of new collectibles today, like the leaf ticket egg, another yoshi egg, and an orange balloon! I was also able to trade/sell a few collectibles that were just collecting dust in my inventory


----------



## Midoriya

It’s a Friday and pay day.  Woooo


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Long weekend and my S/O got a full-time job offer!    I'm so ecstatic for him.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Made some more progress on my pixel art despite procrastinating during the process.


----------



## winter notes

/


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Friday and I don't have anything that I have to do this weekend so I'm looking forward to it.  Also, today was Grizzly's birthday so it was fun celebrating my favorite villager's birthday with him!


----------



## duckvely

celebrated my sister's birthday today


----------



## aericell

celebrated my birthday today  
my dad bought jollibee and we did a mini "ayce" on a griddle at home

+my exo-sc albums arrived


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm really happy that I got my paycheck (despite it not being much), and my mom also gave me the $40 she owed me ;w; I'm really excited!

I bought my friend's book (support your Indie authors, yo! Plus, I'd do it for her anyday bc she's one of my best friends), I bought some art as a gift for me and my friend Jose.. umm... played Animal Crossing for a bit with @Oldcatlady , got to try my dad's peach cobbler (IT WAS SO GOOD!!!), and now I'm just chilling listening to C!N,CC! getting some pen-pal things done~ :3 

Today was a really great day!​


----------



## Midoriya

I went above and beyond for work and worked for longer than I needed to so that I could finish this project/segment for my employers.  I also was just listening to the second ending lyrics for Mob Psycho 100 recently and the last couple lines just really speak to me on a personal level.  “If I let it wither, it’d be over just like that.  But my hope just doesn’t fade away”.  Despite everything that’s going on in the world right now, I’m still pressing onwards.  I love all of my online friends and my best friend in real life so so SO much, and I want to continue to become friends with all kinds of people in life because I believe that‘s what makes life so much richer.  Rest assured, my friends and the people I see in life are all brilliant lights shining on my otherwise dark world and giving me so much strength in the process.


----------



## Alienfish

had a really nice afternoon out with the colleagues having something to drink yesterday  I defo prefer going out in the afternoon cause I'm past my being up to 4 am years and I don't really wanna go home alone from town late hours either.

And mom is hopefully going out of town for most of the day so i can spend some needed alone time.


----------



## Sophie23

I went shopping and bought some cute goodies


----------



## Hobowire

I dont have to work atm.


----------



## Squidward

My aunt gave me a bunch of carrots from her garden.


----------



## Kuroh

It's raining outside!! My favorite weather 🌧 (it hasn't rained for a long time here because of summer sunshine)


----------



## Hobowire

family is healthy.


----------



## meo

Finished a final. So 2/4 class finals down. One week left to the end of the semester.
Going to make some pasta tonight so woo and binging season 2 of umbrella academy.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so I didn't have to work and got to sleep in today.  Also, Hulu added a bunch of National Geographic shark documentaries and I started watching those.  Yay, sharks!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy because the essential oil my step-mom ordered that slows/stops bleeding came in today! Now I don't have to wait an hour for my nose to stop bleeding when I get them LOL.

I'm also pretty happy that I got to play Animal Crossing today and finish some things on my 'pen-pal to-do list'~ I love being productive or just keeping myself busy. Distracts me from my thoughts :3

Another thing, I'm real happy that I'll get to go back to work this week! I only work one day but I miss working lol​


----------



## Saylor

I'm finished with exams for the semester! Also I adopted a seal


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I still remember how to park despite not driving at all for the past three months. I'm also getting better at holding my own in Smash Ultimate with my friends.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Saw my friend at her workplace today


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the NHL is back underway and I got to spend the whole day watching hockey (even if some results were, uh, less than ideal).


----------



## Alienfish

A shirt I've been eyeing in a second hand store was still there yesterday so I bought it when I went into town yesterday


----------



## Dim

Slept a lot better last night than I did a couple of weeks ago. Also can't wait for the fireworks show... in New Horizons lol


----------



## Yusuke_Star

It's cooler which means a great day to be outside!


----------



## Lizbethhy

I got to start learning to drive today!
I was so nervous and anxious for it, very excited I'll admit but dang was I nervous a bit.
Just new territory I never stepped foot into (literally) but my dad helped me and eased me into learning the ways of the car and helping me not be so dang nervous.

I will admit I had a little moment, minor baby breakdown, where I thought I messed up on a turn (on a back road where there was no traffic but learning how to turn and change lanes properly) and took it too hard on myself. But I was able to pull out of it and kept going for a bit

Plus I got to get a carby treat come on that's the best part xD


----------



## Mr_Persona

l caught a frog or is it a toad, idk the difference today. But l couldn't upload the image because of dumb reasons "its too big"
I don't know how l can make it smaller. So l screenshot the image in gallery to make the file smaller.




	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020

his in a bug cage thing, so the image will blur. Also l released him in the lake.


----------



## Lightspring

I ate some sushi today and I still have leftovers!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Lightspring said:


> I ate some sushi today and I still have leftovers!


I loooooooooooooooooooooooove sushi, I can never have too muh. Give me the leftovers xD


----------



## Lightspring

Mr_Persona said:


> I loooooooooooooooooooooooove sushi, I can never have too muh. Give me the leftovers xD


I feel you. I wish I could give you some onscreen


----------



## Mr_Persona

Lightspring said:


> I feel you. I wish I could give you some onscreen


So sad that it can't go inside me though xD But I can picture it, thank you!


----------



## Midoriya

I had a really relaxing day and also managed to get a lot of tasks done.  Also, it’s August now, which means I’m going to be applying for a second job with more hours soon.  Super excited for the next chapter of my life.  Alright, let’s do this!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I had a really relaxing day and also managed to get a lot of tasks done.  Also, it’s August now, which means I’m going to be applying for a second job with more hours soon.  Super excited for the next chapter of my life.  Alright, let’s do this!


Hope your next job will work out fine and not give you a hard time


----------



## xTech

I'm already happy today, because I just woke up to find out that I won the New Horizons Companion Guide giveaway! I've been eyeing that book for a while since I love collecting guides of my favourite games, and it was just such a pleasant surprise to wake up to! My little brother is also very excited since he loves the game as well, and loves reading through my guides, so it'll definitely come in handy for both of us.


----------



## Alienfish

good day at work and made progress on this dumb quest thing lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I took advantage of my sister's online membership so I got to play SNES games such as Star Fox, Pilotwings, Super Metroid, etc. I'll admit, I was struggling a little bit on the controls so huge props to the players who managed back then!


----------



## Oldcatlady

I finally found my Fitbit after I lost it like a year ago. 

Bad news is I found it while looking for my USB that contains all my digital drawings and school content from the past 3 years 
Still looking for that


----------



## xSuperMario64x

went to Olive Garden for the first time today, overall very good experience. salad was great, breadsticks were 10/10, got some chicken parm & spaghetti which was amazing. just thinking about it make some want to get my leftovers out and eat some more!

tomorrow I think we're gonna go to the Cheesecake Factory, another place I've never been to. I hear their food is great, plus I just love cheesecake so I'm really excited for that!

also got to swim in the pool today and even tho it was raining I had fun, love diving underwater and watching the air bubbles float around lol. hopefully i can get back in tomorrow, the pool is super warm right now. maybe tomorrow night, the pool has a light so at some point I have to go swimming at night


----------



## Toska

Technically yesterday, but I'm still happy I got to win @/BlushingTokki77's giveaway!


----------



## xara

i laughed so hard today that i almost threw up. it’s a bit of a weird thing to be happy about but i very rarely laugh this hard; the type of laughter where it hurts to breathe and i have the urge to cry, where nothing else matters but the thing that made me laugh. it’s such a small thing but it’s so rare for me and so it feels good when it happens c’:


----------



## Alienfish

My other Japan package came in to my pick up place today so gonna pick it up later today hopefully


----------



## _Rainy_

I got some baby bunny kisses today on my nose from this little cutie.


----------



## moo_nieu

Reneezombie said:


> I got some baby bunny kisses today on my nose from this little cutie.
> View attachment 298080


holy crow this bun is so cute, I am also happy for this <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kuroh

Had Subway for the first time in FOREVER!!


----------



## Coco63

I got to go to my best friend’s house for a small pool party. She’s leaving in less than a week to move across the country for her PhD program. While I’m sad I won’t see her very much over the next 5 years, I’m so happy and proud of her. She is going to accomplish great things in life


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I attended a mandatory group session that included college advisors and students! I was a little anxious, but I think I did a good job participating. Some of the activities we did to get to know each other and the platform we were using was pretty amusing lmfao. 

Also talked to an advisor afterwards for a bit to talk about my schedule - we both cracked up when there was only a "Zumba Toning" class in my 2nd semester category LOL. So yeah gotta work on that hahaha


----------



## Neb

Actually sitting down to study my second language feels really good.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I recently found a sizeable lump on my pet hedgehog’s side, so we rushed him to the vet and braced for bad news (he’s a bit older and cancer’s common in them after a certain age).

Got the call today that there’s no sign of cancer cells and it’s more likely a non-malignant cyst. I’m so relieved


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm getting closer to catching up on my work.  It's also getting closer to the weekend.  Only two more days to go!


----------



## Soigne

i really like one of my new coworkers & i'm hopeful that we can actually be friends soon


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got to cook dinner earlier today and my family loved it! Also, I'm making good progress on my drawing so far.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I've completed my probationary period. Three months really flies by!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

This was more of a funny thing than a happy thing, but anyway: 

I was inviting someone over to my Island to help me with crafting. The Dodo code that was generated, and that I had to repeat, was: *L3WD8*

I ended up opening the gates a few minutes late because I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've had an infection in my ear for a couple of days now that's been causing my head and jaw to ache.  It's finally starting to feel better today, which is a huge relief.

I went to help my mom and dad with some things today and while going through the mail I saw that my mom's Medicaid renewal was confirmed.  So that means I didn't screw up the paperwork.  Yay!

Also tomorrow is Friday, which is a day I always look forward to.  I'm starting to get my work in a good place and I don't have many meetings tomorrow so I should be able to accomplish everything I want to and be able to relax this weekend.  

So I'm feeling much happier than usual today.


----------



## Alienfish

Saw this mom on the train actually playing and singing with her kid rather than either or both being on phones. Made me happy cause it's a rare sight these days.

Also nice weather + weekend = yay!


----------



## sbutler

Finally feels like SUMMER in England 35 degrees, woooo


----------



## Imbri

@LadyDestani I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope that clears up soon for you. 

My scheduled days off were yesterday and the weekend, and my supervisor offered me today, because I have a boatload of time coming to me. So now I've got a 4-day weekend. Only thing I have to do is pick up a ring either today or tomorrow.


----------



## oak

My brocolli plant finally has a little bud of actual brocolli growing instead of just leaves. It looks really cute for some reason lmao


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@LadyDestani, I hope your ear infection heals soon! 

Two of my uni friends got full-time job offers, so I'm really happy for them!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that my sleep schedule is finally getting better.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that I made it through my first week of high school.


----------



## Lightspring

I got sushi again (they only had California rolls this time being so late at night, but luckily I managed to snag a box with salmon and shrimp nigiri) and ice cream and other sweets! (cookies and cupcakes)

Don‘t worry, fruits and vegetables were also bought, I try to be balanced


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that today is Friday.  I also completed a decent amount of work today so I'm feeling good about that.


----------



## Midoriya

Got up at a reasonable time, took care of some errands, finished some work, it was pay day, and my favorite sports team won.  Overall a pretty great day!


----------



## Mariah

My tracking number finally updated after seven days. I didn’t know the usps updates tracking at 12:44 AM but hopefully my Big Bud Press order will arrive soon!


----------



## duckvely

i felt more productive today


----------



## milktae

@seularin was online today <3  I talked to her yesterday on discord but still


----------



## uwuzumakii

I ordered the Pollyanna Mother comic and Mr. Saturn bag a while ago and they arrived today. Around a week ago, I noticed on my bank app that the order actually processed and the transaction went through after I thought that my order had been lost or ignored, but I thought wrong, thankfully.

Today is also the first day I've gotten a Lily of the Valley to bloom in New Horizons.


----------



## Alienfish

Got to sleep to 9 am on a saturday must be first time in a while...


----------



## Mr_Persona

Yesterday l found vintage MLP toys at goodwill and now they're all clean and not messed up.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My friends that I haven't seen in a while are coming over today to hang out for my birthday, since we won't be able to do it on my actual birthday.


----------



## Cheybunny

I built my shop in new horizons ;w; thats about it.


----------



## Sophie23

I might get a iPhone 8


----------



## rianne

I found a book I'd "lost" for almost two weeks (see: I left it in my glove box/compartment one day because it gets stupid hot here).


----------



## LadyDestani

I watched a really fun shark documentary today that included a lot of my favorite interesting shark species: Goblin Sharks, Frilled Sharks, Megamouth, etc.  I'd already seen most of the footage before because they're all sharks that are very hard to film due to how deep in the ocean they live, but it was still a good watch.


----------



## Midoriya

Despite being tired and on fumes, I ended up finishing my work for the week, surpassing my objective, and working overtime in the process. Two of my favorite sports teams won today as well, one of them in overtime.  Go beyond!  Plus ULTRA!


----------



## Mariah

My Big Bud Press order came today! I got three pairs of shorts and a tee shirt.








						Shorts
					

A variety of our pant silhouettes turned shorts! All of our shorts are made from 100% cotton fabrics. All of our fabrics are USA made and garment dyed in our signature hues with non-toxic and low impact dyes.




					bigbudpress.com


----------



## Alienfish

My tiedye halter top is with USPS so can't wait for that too! (yes i might or might not have a tiedye addiction but I also like supporting smaller/ethic businesses that actually ship worldwide).

Also on my last quests rounds for this class on an MMORPG, I don't think I will finish today due to the amount of things needed and some stuff takes literally hours due to RNG; but hey at least I'm close to finish!


----------



## Stella-Io

My dad made grilled cheese today, I love grilled cheese


----------



## Alienfish

Actually finished that quest, got lucky with some drops and stuff and that class is seriously amazing :'D


----------



## Midoriya

Having a relaxing off day and two of my favorite sports teams won today as well.  This weekend has been great.  Hell yeah.  ✌


----------



## Lightspring

I usually don’t cry when I listen to music unless I tie it in to personal issues, but today I cried happy tears listening to a Zelda song cover on piano. More specifically, the Great Fairy Fountain from BOTW. It’s just so complex and invoked a lot of emotions in me especially after playing that game. It jut motivates me to play piano again because I’m always too lazy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Made more progress on my drawing today, went to the park to play a little bit of badminton (and a good exercise too!), had dinner, and participated in the fireworks show on my island with my villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today, I watched another great shark documentary on Hulu, and I finally beat Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night.  I've been playing the game off and on for months and finally sat down and beat the final boss today.


----------



## Midoriya

One of my favorite sports teams won again today and I‘m being productive.  This last week has been great.  Lessss goooooooooo


----------



## Saylor

My Blockbuster hoodie came today! It's so comfy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had an easy day at work today and I'm feeling like I've accomplished a lot over the past few weeks.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Starting a new series called Japan Sinks 2020. So far it’s a very confusing anime and 2 people died in the first few episodes


----------



## Mariah

I found purple yam and lotus root at the Asian grocery!


----------



## pochy

nodice said:


> i feel really accomplished today ! i’m a paragraph away from finishing my preacademic paper, and a mr. pbh plush that i ordered for my sister finally came c: (she loves it!!)
> but i’m also really tired lately, which is forcing me to go to bed at normal times, which is good too i think??


there was a lot i needed to improve on but i handED IT IN TODAY FINALLY


----------



## Ichiban

got my bathroom sink fixed


----------



## Alienfish

Got 2 cats I needed in Neko Atsume (Joe DiMeowgio and Maple)  Smol things but I had no idea about Maple and the rare guys are always a+


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I had a Brittany today, and had cream on the inside! I wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## Cheybunny

I'm happy and grateful I have a cat that I love.


----------



## Midoriya

Getting ready to watch some playoff hockey and having a pretty good day so far!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm super happy that the Bolts ended up winning in 5th OT against the Jackets (especially since the Jackets swept them in the playoffs last year), although I'm super tired from that game and really hope I never have to watch a team I cheer for go to 5th OT again.


----------



## ali.di.magix

The past couple days have been the best days I've had in ages, despite a few hiccups. Went out shopping with my mum for the first time in ages and had some good food, while also doong productive things like applying for jobs and going to the gym


----------



## Blink.

My mom facetimed me today so I got to see my brothers stuck at home and they're getting so chubby <:
It was super nice to see them especially during this crisis. When Mom & Dad visit, they don't bring the boys over, but it's those calls that make me real happy  and we call each other every other day anyway!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually woke up at like 8:20 today. it's a modern miracle. 
also I have some motivation today to work on things I've been putting off so that's nice :>


----------



## Alienfish

Feeling better since last night, that sandwich cake piece was a bad idea lmao.

Also not too bad despite like way too many reserved books to care of at work.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I got my Sailor Moon palette today and it's so pigmented and buttery 


Spoiler: IM CRRYYYINNN


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I washed out my tie-dye shirts and showed them to my parents. my mom said they're cool but my dad was just like "... well that's different."

but you know what? i don't need his approval. these shirts really didn't turn out quite like I had expected but I still love them and nobody else is gonna tell me otherwise. my dad could call my shirts a piece of crap but as long as I love them it doesn't even matter.


it feels nice to not have to rely on my dad's opinion of me.


----------



## Bubby1314

I got to go Swimming with my family. We floated around, played some games, and just talked with each other.


----------



## milktae

I did a Kahoot with a gc and was pretty close to being in the top 5  considering I had to rejoin at question 20/94 and didn’t know half the answers


----------



## chocosongee

milktae said:


> I did a Kahoot with a gc and was pretty close to being in the top 5  considering I had to rejoin at question 20/94 and didn’t know half the answers


I MISSED IT NOOO


----------



## milktae

chocosongee said:


> I MISSED IT NOOO


it was REALLY chaotic


----------



## LadyDestani

My work is in the best shape it's been in months and I feel good about how much I've done recently.  Now I won't be so stressed about leaving things for a week when I take my vacation.

Also, getting excited for my week off from work next week and the TBT Fair!


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler



My mom is the most positive person in the world that I know, and I would think highly of her even if she wasn’t a parent of mine.  For the past half year or so she has been dealing with a type of cancer and it has been tough.  I didn’t mention it until now because I didn’t want anyone to get worried.  Ever since finishing school, however, I’ve been taking care of her and things for her while working, and I honestly feel like it has had a positive impact on both of us.  Whenever I feel frustrated like I did earlier today, helping her out and stuff allows me to look outside myself and see someone who is fighting probably harder than I am.  It‘s honestly one of the big reasons why the pandemic and everything hasn’t been a major blow to my confidence or happiness.  Not saying it’s a good thing, but it inspires me even more to go above and beyond and to want to be there for and help others.  My favorite sports team was losing today as well and I was feeling pretty crumby, but they came back to win it.  Never stop helping others and never give up on what you want to accomplish in life.  If you don’t, there‘s no telling what you can do.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Got some very comfy new leggings today and I love them


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I had pizza for lunch 14 hours ago, it’s 2 am in the morning right now, but I don’t know if that still counts as today xD


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I trimmed my bangs yesterday and I'm so happy with how they look!! ☺


----------



## Pikabun

Im happy about finally have time to stay home and call my mom. I haven't had time to call her a while since I was in the middle of moving.


----------



## RedPanda

I'm excited because I got Kiki's amiibo in the mail (eBay order - and I got her for a decent price.) She's the cutest.


----------



## LadyDestani

Only one more day of work to go and then I have a week off!


----------



## milktae

@Moondyle drew winwin from nct and I loved it a lot


----------



## CrestFallen

I’m almost done working on all the parts of my anteater sculpture! I’ve been working on him all quarantine so I’m really exited!


----------



## Kuroh

Had Burger King and played Apex Legends  (haven't had BK since 2019 since it's further away)


----------



## aericell

had a super long discord call with my best friend like we used to every night, we haven't spoken much other than a few texts every once in a while since all the quarantine stuff so it was nice to catch up a little


----------



## Midoriya

Had a great time watching playoff hockey and it‘s pay day today.  Woooooo!!  I’m pumped up right now.  ✌


----------



## ecstasy

My best friend is so sweet to me and I just ahh he makes me so happy every single day☺


----------



## Alienfish

WATCHING FUNERAL PARADE OF ROSES LATER IN THE CINEMATHEQUE aaa so glad they can open again, last time I was there was november last year and stuff got too busy before they had to close also.

Also my shirts are here so gonna go pick it up once the pick up note arrives, need to double check the fees lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Thank the lord today is Friday. I cannot take anymore of this week. Also my game is arriving early it looks like!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Excited that it's Friday! This week at work has felt so long. XD

I'm going to start watching _Re:Zero_ with two of my uni friends, so I'm looking forward to that tonight!


----------



## RedPanda

FRIYAY!   

Happy that it's not that hot today. Usually around the end of August is when I start daydreaming about the autumn weather. This year I haven't really done anything fun and summery, but probably not a lot of people have. And I don't anticipate being able to anything fun for what's left of the summer. So I'm going to start daydreaming about and hoping for fun fall things, and start thinking about jackets, pumpkins, and pretty leaves. It's my favorite time of year and anticipation is often the best part of enjoyment.


----------



## HungryForCereal

so i was able to get a slot for a commission to an artist whom ive been admiring because her art is GORGEOUS and im so happy


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today, I'm happy that I woke up quite early! I went to bed early last night after an exhausting week.

I drank 3 huge glasses of water today (gotta stay hydrated in this heat~), ate a muffin for breakfast, a freezer-meal for lunch... and now I'm planning on a day to hang out with a friend sometime next week. I'm also playing Animal Crossing right now, so I'm pretty happy about that as well!​


----------



## Alienfish

frigay... literally. but yeah the movie was awesome.

also got a face mask, kazoo, and some weird holder thing along with my shirts, nice bonus


----------



## oak

My brocolli plant has grown so much, I feel proud of him haha. He's still just a wee head of brocolli though, there's still room to grow.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

oak said:


> My brocolli plant has grown so much, I feel proud of him haha. He's still just a wee head of brocolli though, there's still room to grow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302878


that is so cute tho, gratssss <3


----------



## Lightspring

I got a bottle of mirin (Japanese cooking wine) and I’m excited to use it for cooking some delicious meals!


----------



## _Rainy_

I finally got my own switch so I don’t have to share anymore and I just got procreate so I can start working on some art. Now all I need is more time in the day for work, music, pets, and AC.


----------



## Mariah

My power came back on today! It’s been out since Monday.


----------



## Kuroh

Played Titanfall 2 for the first time and I enjoy it a lot! Also had PIZZA


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I was able to write a little bit today~ I'm doing this silly 30 Day Writing Challenge and I'm on Day 2... I wanna do all of the days at once ;w; but I can't... well.. says who? owo

Be right back.​


----------



## Alienfish

Grabbed a bell sleeved tiedye top from that store last night! Didn't think I'd catch it cause I got home like 5 minutes before the restock ahah

Also really nice day today so might take a walk or go lay down in the park!


----------



## rianne

I'm very thankful that the staff has announced the Fair for this year, as well as fixed the user title color change add-on.

The other new features to improve and expand on QoL overall onsite is also much appreciated.


----------



## HungryForCereal

one of my commissions for my island rep just got done and im super happy about the final result! artist was so nice to give me two versions too! i can look at these for days


----------



## Alienfish

dont think i can go out it was bit too hot but really pleasant inside and on the balcony, also grabbed another thing tiedye!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

It poured rain all night so I slept like a baby ^w^ it's still raining and I'm off for the weekend. Aside from the occasional sirens I hear off in the distance, I love the rain and how peaceful it is, especially when I don't have to go out in it 



 ALSO B A C K D R O P S !


----------



## Neb

I finally woke up at a good time! Hopefully I can keep this up.


----------



## togeshi

It's been super hot for so long here and I'm just glad it rained enough today for the weather to be colder. I feel bad for enjoying a harsh weather but I'm happy I felt comfortable. My grandma also cooked me vegetable soup which I ate for breakfast until dinner


----------



## Mimi Cheems

It's a relatively cool day today. My dad told me my grandma wants to pick me up from work tomorrow, too! I'm super excited, I love talking to her and even though I'll probably be exhausted from the shift, I'll want to talk to her lol.

I'm also happy because we're having fish and homemade fries/chips today! ;w; I can't wait~ My dad's homemade fries are the bomb~ :3​


----------



## meo

Lots of rain currently. <3 
Another day of break so no exams to stress over yay.


----------



## -Lychee-

I used 4 NMT and found Diana. I wasn't looking for anyone specific, but she is super cute.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m happy because I’m almost to my 1000th post and my friend gave me 123 tbt so I can do a 1000 tbt giveaway. Only 3 more posts to go.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got to talk to a friend whom I don't get to talk to very often and she's planning on coming to visit me at my dorm at some point (or maybe we can come back to my parents house in case quarantine is a problem) so we can play games together like we used to. 

she is thinking about getting a switch lite and possibly a copy of Sword/Shield, if she does then I'm gonna go ahead and buy Shield version so we can play together. it'll be like when we used to play Diamond/Pearl together <333


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was the start of my vacation from work, so I got to sleep in and just chill at home.  I feel rested and content.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good day and played some ACNH.  Also, my favorite sports team won.


----------



## rianne

Reconnected with some online friends from another site; I really feel a sense of belonging and my heart is warm.


----------



## Imbri

My ear is getting better. It's been blocked/muffled hearing since Wednesday. I got on a decongestant and yesterday picked up some drops for swimmer's ear. I'm not sure which it was, but it seems to be clearing up, at least I can hear again.


----------



## Midoriya

I totally missed it, but one of my favorite sports teams won in overtime today.  Also, the TBT Fair is finally here!  Cheers!


----------



## rianne

Celeste on TBT banner aaaah  so majestic.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is my two year anniversary on TBT and it coincides with the TBT Fair.  I'm really getting hyped about the Fair now, especially since I've seen the Star Fragment collectibles and the Haiku contest!


----------



## Kuroh

Random dude on mic insulted the character that I picked and he proceeded to get 0 damage and got eliminated immediately ✌He then went silent and left LOL that's what ya get


----------



## Mayor Ng

My job placement have been postponed to next year because of the pandemic but I have been told that I am still valued as a potential candidate and when I reapply for the job next year, I can just skip all the steps of the application for the job that I have already completed. Hence, I've decided to pursue my masters during the wait and have gotten accepted to the programme!  

I'm also excited to be participating in my first TBT fair!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

As of today I am now officially a permanent resident of Australia!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Got some painkillers and feeling less stiff/headache-y


----------



## Cherry Tree

Finally got the last mermaid collection item from pascal


----------



## Kuroh

Went outside in the garden to take photos with not one, but TWO orange creatures (my cat and a Monarch butterfly )


----------



## Eureka

I'm happy my condo didn't burn down today. I live in California which is extremely hot and dry right now. A fire started beside the interstate and quickly spread near us. The whole complex had to be evacuated. My neighbors were running yelling fire and pounding on doors. The smoke was super thick and embers were falling. I have 6 critters, varying species, so it was complete panic getting them in carriers and into the car. Our city has amazing firefighters who were on it so quickly, no homes were damaged. Truly feeling so incredibly grateful ❤


----------



## LadyDestani

I wish today had gone a little better but at least I didn't have to work today and I made some progress on a few submissions for the TBT Fair.


----------



## Midoriya

May just be a bit emotional at the moment, but I just wanted to say I’m glad things like the Fair bring us closer together in the forum.  I’ve been dealing with a lot lately, but getting to wake up every day and meet, see, and hear about such amazing people both IRL and online makes me want to keep living and keep striving for more in my life, and to give it my all as well.  Tears are rolling down my face as I type this and it’s difficult to stop.  Life wouldn’t be half as fun without all you amazing people, so thank you.


----------



## visibleghost

i had no idea there was going to be a fair (and just realized there was one when i logged on) so i'm pretty stoked about that. 

also i have an exam today (missed the first opportunity) and i feel okay about it even though i'm nervous. i feel like i have prepared and studied well enough so hopefully i will pass and maybe even get a good enough grade to not bring down my overall grade from the other parts of the course. mostly i'm excited for the anxiety surrounding it to be over, once i'm done with this i have 10 days where i can chill until school starts.


----------



## _Rainy_

I saw the most beautiful sunset earlier today. Everything looked bright orange from the window, so we went outside to see it.  I wish I had a better camera because I don’t think this picture even does it justice.


----------



## Alienfish

My tiedye orders are moving, and not too much at work (we also got soda and ice cream today!)


----------



## uwuzumakii

My Yume Nikki shirt and pin arrived today, they look super cool, I can't wait to wear the shirt out of the house (whenever that may be in the distant future.)


----------



## milktae

saw a teaser for a mv I’ve been waiting for and I’m so excited!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to relax at home for most of the day and worked on some of my entries for the Fair.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a relatively good day and one of my favorite sports teams is one win away from advancing to the next round of the playoffs.


----------



## Mariah

My dad told me I have $13,000 in my bank account!


----------



## mayortiffany

Today, I heard back from a scholarship application that I've been waiting on for a while.... I got the money! Getting to read the confirmation letter was so exciting. I'll use the money towards tuition and school fees.

I also got to go shopping for the first time in a long while, which was a surprisingly fun experience. Not usually a shopper, but I guess not going to the mall for so long makes it more exciting?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Just had the most delicious salad ever. That my husband and I made together


----------



## milktae

I just got my schedule and I have more classes than last yr w/ my bsf :’)


----------



## rianne

I'm on the late bandwagon since it was posted almost a week ago but o m g






I cryyyyyy (tears of happiness).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I raised my grades, and now I'm sooo close to having straight a's.
Also I sketched something that doesn't look like garbage.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I get to work with my favorite co-worker tomorrow! We always have so much fun together c:​


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that one of my favorite sports teams won today in the playoffs to tie things up.  I’m also feeling more confident in myself lately.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm super happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning ended up beating the Columbus Blue Jackets in OT to win the series and move on to the next round. After last year's Bolts-Jackets series broke me, I was so afraid the Jackets were going to beat the Bolts again this year, so for them to win and avenge what happened last year just feels super amazing.


----------



## Midoriya

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm super happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning ended up beating the Columbus Blue Jackets in OT to win the series and move on to the next round. After last year's Bolts-Jackets series broke me, I was so afraid the Jackets were going to beat the Bolts again this year, so for them to win and avenge what happened last year just feels super amazing.



I am also super happy about this, but just because I have family there, lol.

Now just hoping the Dallas Stars can beat the Calgary Flames one more time and move to the next round.


----------



## aericell

cleaned my room so i finally have space to walk around again  also no more shed hair everywhere for the next week

(but mostly so that i had space to make a fort for the fair event )


----------



## Toska

I had a ton of mexican food! (which makes me sick but I don't even care   ) Haven't had it in FOREVER. Whilst doing that I got to play some Splatoon 2 with my closest friends for over 2 hours! The day sort of started out rough, but now I'm feeling pretty great!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day overall, much more relaxing than yesterday at least.  Plus, I've got fresh sheets and a freshly washed comforter on the bed so looking forward to cuddling into bed tonight.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I spent a long time editing my signature for the Signature Stylings event and I finally finished it. I think it came out good! I just hope people don't get annoyed by the looped animation lol. At least it's only for the event. Not equipping it yet though until I make the avatar next.


----------



## milktae

I finished a couple drawings today (3) , and I’m waiting for the dynamite mv on YouTube rn ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I am also super happy about this, but just because I have family there, lol.
> 
> Now just hoping the Dallas Stars can beat the Calgary Flames one more time and move to the next round.



CALGARY SCORED THREE GOALS TO START THE GAME ONLY FOR THE DALLAS STARS TO POUR ON SEVEN GOALS FOR A 7-3 WIN!  THAT’S HOW YOU WIN A PLAYOFF HOCKEY GAME AND SERIES!!  WOOIDNSKCJSNJFJDNCJDNDJSN— *deceased*

Alright, time for sleep.  Sorry about that, lol


----------



## aericell

thanks to my best friend i now have access to a show i've been wanting to watch


----------



## ~Kilza~

Izuku Midoriya said:


> CALGARY SCORED THREE GOALS TO START THE GAME ONLY FOR THE DALLAS STARS TO POUR ON SEVEN GOALS FOR A 7-3 WIN!  THAT’S HOW YOU WIN A PLAYOFF HOCKEY GAME AND SERIES!!  WOOIDNSKCJSNJFJDNCJDNDJSN— *deceased*
> 
> Alright, time for sleep.  Sorry about that, lol


This also made me very happy today, lol. Love to see the Flames completely collapse like that to get eliminated from the playoffs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got my license after 5 years let's gooooooo


----------



## milktae

milktae said:


> I finished a couple drawings today (3) , and I’m waiting for the dynamite mv on YouTube rn ^^


the mv came out and the vibesss, they broke a record too on youtube and are on today’s top hits on spotify


----------



## Imbri

I got a bunch of errands ticked off today - picked up a ring I was having repaired and was able to get a few links taken out of my medical alert bracelet. Now it won't slip over my hand.

Emptied my piggy bank and found that I've saved $1,000 since January! Took that to the bank.

Dropped off my mail-in ballot for the state primary to the collection box at Town Hall. Because of the virus, we were able to request no-excuse ballots for the primary and general elections. Kind of bummed I won't get a sticker, but it beats standing in a crowd.

I treated myself tonight, getting a special the restaurant up the street had - seseme-seared tuna with a ginger soy buerre blanc. I've been eyeing that since I got the email Monday. It was SO good!

Tonight I beat 2 bosses in Paper Mario: Origami King and now I'm working on an article for the magazine contest.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Watched a speedrun of Zelda Twilight Princess during Summer Games Done Quick 2020. It was weird seeing that game being torn to pieces, but I like it! Provides a whole new perspective.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been able to keep up waking up earlier! Now I just need to cement it as a habit.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a very good cheeseburger with mushrooms for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Today was my first day of college classes!! It went well!!! I'm excited aaaaa


----------



## milktae

a gc I’m in did this thing and I thought it was so cute  and I’m so happy I found them


Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a really nice day.  I got to read, play some video games and watch a couple of shark documentaries.  I also finished up some of my entries for the Fair so all in all a great day.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad the Dallas Stars won again to start this series with the Colorado Avalanche.  Although I don’t like seeing guys on the opposing team getting injured.  I don’t like seeing anyone getting injured, no matter which team they’re on.  Hopefully they’re okay.

Also had a good day and participated in some fair events.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I got to Chicken Queen after what felt like 1,000 years in Splatoon 2. After I started a new file of New Super Mario Bros. Wii and beat 3 worlds in one sitting, and i'm still playing! Also played 150cc on Mario Kart Double Dash for the first time in what felt like ages (stopped playing 150 because i'm not very good) and got 3rd place on Special Cup, which is an accomplishment for me.

Played a lot of games today lol


----------



## Alienfish

Made a nice fireworks design for the contest so just gonna wait til later to see it in action so i can submit it


----------



## Cheren

I woke up at 4am (my favorite time of the day) for the first time in months.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> Today was my first day of college classes!! It went well!!! I'm excited aaaaa


yay so happy for you!!!


I drove about 50 miles today by myself. first time driving alone. drove to get me and my mom some food and get her prescriptions, and then I got myself some gas, went to the grocery store for some stuff I needed for my dorm, and then dirve to my dorm. no issues at all. I'm so happy to finally have my license!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dawnpiplup said:


> Today was my first day of college classes!! It went well!!! I'm excited aaaaa



Yay! Congrats on having a great first day~  I just graduated this year, so all I can say is enjoy the college years while you can; they really fly by and I have a lot of nostalgia about the good (and bad) times -- and all the moments in between!


xSuperMario64x said:


> yay so happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> I drove about 50 miles today by myself. first time driving alone. drove to get me and my mom some food and get her prescriptions, and then I got myself some gas, went to the grocery store for some stuff I needed for my dorm, and then dirve to my dorm. no issues at all. I'm so happy to finally have my license!!


Congrats on getting your license and for getting over the hump of driving alone for the first time!  I was shaking by the time I arrived in the parking lot of my destination when I had to do that for the first time.  You'll feel a lot more comfortable the more you do it. :3

I saw my S/O this afternoon for the first time since mid-March. We walked around a park near my home, and he surprised me with a pack of Amiibos before we parted ways.  I miss being able to spend time with him pretty much every day during university.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad the Dallas Mavericks beat the Los Angeles Clippers in overtime to tie up the series.  Also, it’s Sunday, which is my favorite day of the week.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've been listening to a lot of video game soundtracks lately. And from those soundtracks alone, it makes me want to play those games again. The ones I'm itching to play again are:
- Super Mario Galaxy 2
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
- The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
- New Super Mario Bros.
- Game & Watch: Gallery 4 (that game is so underrated)
- The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap

Reading the Youtube comments from there warms my heart discussing their experiences with the respective games and their nostalgia about it. Seriously, Breath of the Wild is over three years old at the time of this post! And it still feels like it was yesterday I played it for the first time!


----------



## Midoriya

I watched fireworks in ACNH with a really good friend, and I‘m really inspired and happy to give it my all this week work-wise.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started playing Miitopia again since I stopped playing since I got stuck on the Princess face rescue boss (if that makes sense), and finally beat it! Also got motivated to start drawing again, and sketched out an idea I have for a piece before I color and line it digitally. It didn't turn out the greatest, but it was better than I expected it to be. And Team Chicken won in Splatoon 2! Super happy about that!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got to see my friend and get out of the house for awhile


----------



## Kattea

I'm all caught up on fair shinanigans.


----------



## Cheren

My package from Japan shipped today so I'm looking forward to getting my hands on that soon.


----------



## pochy

today i wrote my first uni entrance exam! (for computer science) i still have another entrance exam for biology on the 26th, but my chances of passing this one are higher since only 16 people won't make it through. 
(if i dont make it itll be really embarassing and i'll let my family call me dumb lOl)


----------



## Imbri

I'm celebrating my furbabies' 7th birthday this evening. I have to pick up some frozen yogurt for them. I can't believe they're that old already!

And I think for me, I'm going to have breakfast for dinner. Maybe pancakes.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I seem to finally be getting somewhere in life! Studying for my permit test, planning on going to school for something, applying for new jobs! Everything seems to be going swimmingly for me.

Also, pasta for dinner! Hooray~ uwu​


----------



## meo

I have brown sugar boba ice cream bars in the freezer.
It's a good day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

meo said:


> I have brown sugar boba ice cream bars in the freezer.
> It's a good day.



Wait a minute. Those... EXIST??? I wanna try that someday


----------



## meo

Dawnpiplup said:


> Wait a minute. Those... EXIST??? I wanna try that someday


Haha, they do. I was really skeptical...I'm really picky about boba (you can just tell from the texture boba that's not fresh) and it just didn't seem like boba frozen in icecream would have the best texture. However, the texture is actually really good. I 100% recommend.

A lot of international stores seem to be picking them up in the states. Not sure where you're at but you might try searching any stores around you.


----------



## rianne

It's Virgo season, which means it's almost my birthday.
   
Although I won't be having a birthday celebration, I'm just glad I have my loved ones during these uncertain times.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad the Dallas Stars have taken a 2-0 series lead against the Colorado Avalanche in the second round of the Stanley Cup Playoffs.  It‘s still too early to tell how far they’ll make it, but I like the way this team is playing.

Also just had a good day in general.


----------



## CuddlesKawaii

I'm happy that I'm finally going to college to pursue my dream job ;D


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Me and my friend came up with a nickname for myself since I don't like my name. Pretty happy with what we chose C:
We also talked all day which drained me a ton, but it was still fun for the most part.


----------



## Rowlet28

Still can't believe that I was one of the closest guess at the Count Inside The Bottle event... I didn't take calculating it seriously and I added a random number to my initial guess. I haven't really focused on the animated collectible since I thought I'd never get it but now that I do I'll have to think of a lineup.


----------



## Marte

My corona test came back negative! I have never been more relieved than I am right now. <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Drove around by myself FOR THE FIRST TIME!!! Well, I had my mom following me for safety precautions, but still its an accomplishment! Thought I'd be more nervous bout driving without any accompanying adults, but I ended up rolling the windows down and screaming the lyrics to some songs on the radio LMAO

... To those that saw me headbanging and yelling lyrics to some oldies though, I'm so sorry you had to see that


----------



## Toska

Getting a gamecube and Animal Crossing! Plus I only have to pay for the game!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I now own a little Minecraft server xD Max occupancy of 12 people but that's fine with me!

I'm also happy that I might be getting to hang out with my friend soon ^^​


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband finally got his car back today.  It's been in the shop for over a week now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I played on my Playstation 2 today. Logging onto my New Leaf town, I celebrated Tipper's birthday today and gave her a customized cabin bed which she loved!

I've also been trying to experiment with different colour combos to see which ones work and which ones doesn't. I even took the colour palettes from all of my villagers in New Horizons to see what made them identifiable. Call me cheesy, but it brings a smile to my face how I can still identify them just by simply looking at their colour combinations. For example, Patty's colour scheme of orange, bright orange, and yellow are analogous colours with brown being the dominant colour. Stitches' colour scheme blew my mind. Blue and orange complement each other, and so do purple and light green. Fortunately, those complementary colours aren't overused to the point where it overwhelms the viewer's eyes while bright orange is dominant. 

Seriously, it could help me find better colour combos for my original characters just by looking at my villagers (as well as others) and further research. First, Animal Crossing got me into drawing, a little bit of animating, and now it's helping me give an idea of do's and don'ts (which could purposely be used to identify a character with clashing colours) of colour theory. To think it all started by having my sister asking for New Leaf back in 2014... 

Lastly, I got to listen to some more video game music to treat my ears. Listening to the prologue music again from New Horizons, it made me miss how my island was pretty much deserted, undeveloped, unable to cross rivers, and that I only had two villagers Sterling and Diva (which they are still with me ). That was five months ago when I started out on release day. Crazy how time flies by so fast.


----------



## Midoriya

Mavericks lost to the Clippers, but got to hand it to the Clippers, they played one hell of a game.  Had a good day though and participated in some Fair events.


----------



## HungryForCereal

I previously posted about getting a slot to commission my favourite artist for my island rep and
now the art piece is done! omg i can't. this is too good for me.
Money well spent.




​


----------



## Midoriya

Ayyyy, I slept from 1 am to 7 am and was able to wake up and get out of bed just now.  First time I’ve been able to get out of bed this early in months.  That bodes well for me, and hopefully that’s the end of my depression for a long time to come.

For the longest time since graduating from university I was in a slump and didn’t care about which time I got out of bed.  I didn’t know what to do with myself after finishing school, but I’m glad I’m doing better now.  I have a new goal now, which is to do well with my job and writing, and find an even better job in time.  I’m actually really happy about this.  /endZukosoundingspeech


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got a reply to when I will get back the customs fee money, and they said latest next week which is good, been waiting 5ever and idk how they cannot just put in that sum on account lol...


----------



## milktae

RINN WROTE ON MY PROFILE  @seularin
I almost cried lmaoo


----------



## amemome

i got an official offer for a job i wanted!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally finished all of my work after 10+ hours and get to bed. I'm really tired and angry so sleep would be great right now.


----------



## Imbri

Talked to my hand surgeon today. He offered a few possibilities, but we decided to go with joint fusion for my finger. I've already had 1 surgery a year ago, which didn't take, and it's coming up on 2 years since the injury. This will solve the issue and I won't have to worry about needing a 3rd operation.

Now to figure out when we can do this.


(Moral of the story, folks: don't sneeze while curled up in a chair reading. It's dangerous!)


----------



## Dim

Crystal Chronicles remastered is amazing... ;.;


----------



## Lightspring

My best friend surprised me today by dropping off kimchi fried rice with pork & miso soup.


----------



## Midoriya

I love my friends and I’m glad they’re around when I want to talk to them and that my friends and the people on this site are still going strong despite the times.  I‘m able to and need to do better as well.


----------



## Lancelot

I CAME OUT TO MY MUM TODAY


----------



## mimiamei

i got boba today ♡ thats all lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I met another kind player here on TBT forums  and have been enjoying my time with a few that I have befriended recently by visiting their town and having them visit mine. I never was one to like any kind of coop game (or very few) or multiplayer, but I admit that most of the interactions that I’ve had with players here have been positive and made the online play very enjoyable (it’s a shame that it’s locked behind a subscription).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I managed to eat breakfast for once and get a really good night's sleep. I also had no work due for my classes or any work I needed to get done after school so that was a huge relief. Also finally raised a grade in one of my classes so now i'm just one grade away from straight a's which is a huge accomplishment for me. Also tomorrow is Friday, which is exciting.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday! Only one more day of work to go before the weekend.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got all my before school stuff done. I ran a mile today for the first time in 2 months it felt nice, but I’ll  probably be hurting tomorrow.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I now know what I'm gonna do with my hair for the next year. I've been struggling really badly with my bangs and have grown real tired of them, so I finally made up my mind, they are good as gone and will start the process of growing them out today. I'm gonna aim for my original hairstyle I had when I was a little girl, waaaay before I messed with it. I'm glad I'm finally coming to my senses and realizing what I would like to do. It will be a long year, but I will survive!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Friday and I got caught up on a lot of work so I don't have to stress going into the weekend.  I also figured out a way to stage the scene I wanted for the Cozy Photo Challenge so I can submit that tonight and I've colored in a good portion of the Celeste's Observatory picture for this week.  So I'm in good shape on the Fair events.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Had an interview today for hopefully a promotion at my job, fingers are crossed


----------



## SmoochsPLH

My birthdays in 3 days and I'm finally getting Sword! My bro's gonna give me all of my pokemon from my first game back!


----------



## Alienfish

My LA package finally moved to their cargo airport after like a week. I mean I can understand the issues due to trump, covid, fire you name it but ya sometimes you wonder if they open and try stuff on lol.


----------



## Sophie23

My new case for my iPhone 8 came today


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is a good day. I ate lots of food, had some cake, went on a car stroll, and took some pictures.



Spoiler: Really happy stuff



It was also my birthday today and got a couple of gifts, one of them that shocked me. My first gift is a $99 eshop gift card. My second gift is a Stitches plush toy! The reason why I was shocked by my second gift is that I thought I wouldn't get it for me being "too old" for it. Moreover, it was said that it wouldn't arrive until November but guess what happened? It got shipped on my birthday and I feel SO happy. I'd like to think that Stitches had an adventure traveling across the planet to get to me on my special day. I was given weird looks but I don't care. He's with me now so I can be happy and hug him for real!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I woke up early and that it’s a Sunday, my favorite day of the week.  

EDIT: Had a really good day actually.  Ended up getting a lot done and the Dallas Stars won a close game to lead the playoff series against the Colorado Avalanche 3-1!


----------



## rianne

I washed 32 of my makeup brushes, so they’ll be nice and clean by tomorrow. :3


----------



## World Citizen

Had a job interview and also managed to move the shed.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's Monday which means a short school day, and more time for playing the switch! Yesterday I also finally got a school project done which took me so many hours of struggling with. We've also gotten quite a bit of rain the past 2 days here which is awesome, since it's super dry where I live.


----------



## Toska

School doesn't start for another 2 weeks, so I actually got to sleep in until 10:30! I haven't slept in that long in probably years


----------



## Lightspring

On a brighter note, I’m really glad that I got to say goodbye to my Japanese teacher one last time before she left.


----------



## Midoriya

Woke up early and glad that my sleep schedule is better now.


----------



## oak

I put blue dye on my faded purple hair and it turned out great! Turned out ombre


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've drawn one of my original characters with different clothing to experiment as well as trying out different colour combinations. It's all in good fun so I'm just taking my time.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Super, super happy that the Bolts won in double OT to knock off the Bruins. It feels so, so, so good that the Bolts have managed to do this well after what happened last year.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I got some nice work clothes today and that I‘ve made a schedule to stick to so that I can get both work and writing done every day as well as have time to relax.  Every hour of every week is dedicated to something!  If this is what it takes then this is what it takes, lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I had zero homework today! Also rediscovered a song from my childhood and i'm playing it on loop which is making me happy!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Watched the first three episodes of "Ghost Stories" - the English dub version! It's goddamn hilarious.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Officially going to Boston in October! I'm so so excited to see ALL of my friends again!!! I've been hype all day lol


----------



## Alienfish

Treated myself with a pop socket and a new phone walletcase.  My old one(wallet) were getting a bit gross (not only due to covid but yeah they were starting to almost rip apart) and I wanted a less heavy one.

Also one of my packages left customs which I'm very happy about


----------



## Toska

I got to go to a party shop for my upcoming birthday, and bought an unhealthy amount of party poppers! Not really sure why, but it was worth the money spent  I also got to eat a cake pop from Starbucks!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm petrified and happy at the same time... but my school officially goes back on the 14th!! It will be kind of nice since it will just be me and my other classman the first week, but this is my first time going to a high school so that's kind of scary to think about for me.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just beat stage two on a new coliseum that was released tonight in One Piece Treasure Cruise (chaos difficulty) with a team I put together since I was missing a key unit from the few teams that had been posted on the subreddit.  I rarely put my own teams for coliseums or clashes together since I’m bad at teambuilding and this team I put together, one of the units I picked kinda by mistake but it still worked out .


----------



## DarkDesertFox

This week is going by relatively quick for some reason. I was pretty negative about not looking forward to the 3 day weekend, but now I am happy to get a break.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my halter top today and it's beautiful, man I might have a tiedye addiction rip XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x

every day that I get to drive my car is a good day tbh. I've known since I was about 13 y.o. that I would be one of those weird girls who just loves their car and takes good care of it and always makes sure that it's tuned up properly. the car I have rn is only a 2007 VW Beetle, not the coveted 60s-70s split-window van/bus, but I still love it <3333


also started on the Cosmic Cosmetics coloring today and tbh I should do makeup for ppl, I don't wear it myself but I'm actually pretty good at bringing out highlights n stuff on the cheeks/forehead/nose/chin. I suppose that comes with being an artist though.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I got my favorite villager of all time, Lolly, courtesy of the most awesome and super sweet, @Aurita !!! I am so happy for this!!! =^.^=


----------



## Dawnpiplup

bruh LMAO thought i was gonna flunk that oral exam we had in french but guess the teacher took pity on me and gave me a high C like wtf thank you LOL


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been a lot more productive this week thanks to that new schedule of mine and feel like I’ve finally smashed my depression apart.  I have a clear goal of what I need to do now every day and I’m looking forward to it.  Also, the Stars and Avalanche are going to game seven, but as far I’m concerned the Avs have just made things interesting.  Bring it on!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm excited about the current rounds of fair events and I have a long weekend coming up so I'm hoping to put in some good time on my final entries.


----------



## Kaiaa

I was approved for a half shift today! I’m literally crying with happiness


----------



## Alienfish

I dunno, I'm glad my superiors like me but **** still kinda sucks. Oh well cheered myself up with Mario kart 8 Deluxe I suppose. Guess I can join switch stars for fun or stuff, idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

NINTENDO DROPPED A DIRECT FOR THE SUPER MARIO 35TH ANNIVERSARY AND I HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED IT YET BUT I'M SO HYPED AKJASDASJDHAJSHD


----------



## Kuroh

MARIO DIRECT WAS PERFECT
EXCITEMENT!!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

happy that my new town should be done very soon.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020



Kuroh said:


> MARIO DIRECT WAS PERFECT
> EXCITEMENT!!!!


when ?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a lot of fun drawing my characters in MS paint despite the fact that the program is so horrible. I was smiling all the way. XD


----------



## Midoriya

Got done with another long day of work.  I’m exhausted now.  Going to either play video games or watch anime for a bit and then go to sleep.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is finally Friday!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Just another four-ish hours of work until I can kick back this Labour Day weekend! A college friend and my S/O are driving up over the weekend (on separate days) so we can catch up and chill in a park safely. <3


----------



## Alienfish

My co-workers do their best to cheer me up and I can tell they still want me there so it means a lot ❤ Gonna suck to quit man </3


----------



## easpa

Officially the first university graduate in my family! Even if it was a virtual ceremony lol


----------



## Midoriya

I ended up working overtime this week, the most amount of time that I’ve worked since starting this job, and the DALLAS STARS beat the Colorado Avalanche in overtime 5-4 in game seven to advance to the Western Conference Finals for the first time in over a decade!  I‘M SOBBING


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's friday which means no classes tomorrow thank god 

also looking forward to the Super Mario 3D All-Stars release!! I love having something to look forward to!


----------



## Kuroh

Mr_Persona said:


> when ?


It was yesterday!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Kuroh said:


> It was yesterday!


oh, some reason l didn't get news about it or heard of it on that day


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm finally done with this stressful work week!  I got a lot done today so now I can hopefully sit back and enjoy the 3 day weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got the first two of five star frags I need! Just a few more tickets and I'll have a complete rainbow of them!


----------



## milktae

i met someone on discord and hes so nice 
im also almost done with my assignments


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got my ace pride flag today! I'm about to hang it up on my wall 

I've also been looking for a "Great Wave on Kanagawa" poster all week at the local Walmart and they didn't have it, even though someone told me they were getting more posters. Went to the Walmart near where I live and they had it! super happy about that. I also got to drive around w my friend. we went to the thrift store and I got some much needed pairs of jeans (long story but one of my only fitting pairs got a gaping hole in the thigh lmao).

so yeah today was a good day. now I'm back at my dorm and I'm honestly just vibing here. good times.


----------



## Toska

Got some pancakes from IHOP for breakfast, and now I'm hanging out with a good friend of mine who recently moved away.  Plus, I get to hang out with more people tomorrow! Every social event seems so much more important since the pandemic started.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Caught up with a dear college friend for two hours. She drove 30 minutes to my house, and we chatted and chilled on the back porch while maintaining a safe distance apart. She graduated from the same program in the cohort one year ahead of me, so I found a lot of comfort in sharing similar thoughts, feelings, and anxieties as she still does, even after being out of university for a full year. I've always appreciated the ability to have real heart-to-heart talks with friends, and these conversations are so much more important in these challenging times.


----------



## Midoriya

I just finished getting the max amount of hours my work will allow me to do in one week in, so I should have a big fat paycheck coming next week.  If I can keep doing this every week and my writing as well that actually bodes quite well for me.  I also saw a picture of some ducks while I was working and it made me happy.  Also interested to see who will win game one between the Las Vegas Golden Knights and Dallas Stars and the New York Islanders and Tampa Bay Lightning.  Really really hoping for a Dallas Stars versus Tampa Bay Lightning Stanley Cup Final, but we’ll see what happens.  Lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my submissions for the last two major fair events done today. I was also able to purchase the blue and purple star fragments that I wanted. Now I'm just hoping to get enough tickets at the end for a white star fragment and have them still be in stock.


----------



## pochy

im having my grandmas first pumpkin soup of the year rn and im dying of happiness


----------



## Shellzilla_515

WOW. I'm so glad I watched the F1 2020 Italian Grand Prix today. In the first half of the race, I was expecting it to be boring with Mercedes dominating races as usual (the last few years had this team winning the majority of the races making races boring and predictable), but things really turned around in the second half for the better. Because of the drama caused, the race results were pretty unusual with someone getting their first-ever win in F1! Pierre Gasly (Alpha Tauri), Carlos Sainz (McLaren), and Lance Stroll (Racing Point) got their elusive podium today and I'm happy for them.



Spoiler:  2020 Italian Grand Prix race highlights in case you're interested


----------



## Dim

Had my job interview today and it went really well. Looks like I have a new job. I also went and got my father a cd disc of Metallica's S&M2 and made him very happy~


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good Sunday, got some writing done, and glad the Dallas Stars blanked the Golden Knights 1-0 to take a crucial game one.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Spent some quality time with my S/O, who drove 3 hours to come see me.  Thankfully, he enjoys driving. XD So blessed to have him in my life.❤


----------



## Dudy Dude

I’m making an Animal Crossing themed birthday card for a friend! My art skills are subpar and I need to use a lot of reference pictures to draw the villagers, but I got started yesterday and it’s not looking too bad.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today turned out to be a pretty good day and I don't have to work tomorrow!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I don't have to go to school tomorrow and it's my last week of online school!

Also I just found my MP3 Player 2 seconds ago ;v;


----------



## michealsmells

I went to the store and got funny Halloween knick-knacks and earrings that delivered me free serotonin right to my little brain hehe hoo hoo


----------



## Toska

Today was my birthday, so I got to hang out with some friends! They're spending the night at my house, so currently we're talking about just current life. I got the Splatoon 2 amiibos I was desperate for, along with many candies and some Nook Inc. Sweatpants (and a bunch of money, haha). I'm really enjoying my time with them for a little, even though we can't really relate all the time. I'm ever so grateful for the people in my life that make me feel appreciated.


----------



## xara

Toska said:


> Today was my birthday, so I got to hang out with some friends! They're spending the night at my house, so currently we're talking about just current life. I got the Splatoon 2 amiibos I was desperate for, along with many candies and some Nook Inc. Sweatpants (and a bunch of money, haha). I'm really enjoying my time with them for a little, even though we can't really relate all the time. I'm ever so grateful for the people in my life that make me feel appreciated.



i hope you had a great birthday


----------



## rianne

Discussing plans with the love of my life and getting really emotional (in a good way). Not sure how I got so blessed with someone like them.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a good laugh at work cause my superior messed up


----------



## Pintuition

I have a bonus weekend day off work for labor day today


----------



## Sophie23

I got my wish list  items for acnh


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I have the opportunity to get some work in today despite it being Labor Day.  Really don’t have the luxury of taking any off days now that I need to get more hours in and know what it is I’m working towards.


----------



## Neb

I asked the person I like to watch some TV with me!!! Ahhhh I'm so excited!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so I got to sleep in.  Plus I watched the final shark documentary in my queue and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Snowesque

I got my teeth cleaned and got a good report! I always love that clean feeling after.
While I was there I was able to get the drying machine fixed too; it'll rain for days so I'm glad I'll have clean cloths right away!


----------



## g u a v a

air quality is finally back to normal and it's cool outside!!


----------



## Alienfish

Mom found me the pink hair dye I've been using. The other place like never stock it these days so gonna get it done tomorrow


----------



## milktae

I hit 1k posts  and moondyle surprised me with a drawing of my rep


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ve got the only heavenly hunks I need right here.


----------



## rianne

My partner upgraded to a new phone; instead of selling the old one, he said I can have it.
 
I take a long time to switch over to a new phone so I'm like damn tyvm.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I got more work done today and my motivation is back.


----------



## Mariah

My tamagotchi turned into an adult and she is SO CUTE.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

REALLY EXCITED!!! And happy! 

I bought my plane ticket for Boston yesterday and I'm unable to contain my excitement LOL

I'm so excited ;w;​


----------



## Alienfish

Mom managed to find the hair dye I've been using so gonna dye my hair back to that beautiful pink  

Also one of my fave tiedye people are restocking their store tomorrow ayy


----------



## pochy

i got accepted into computer science!! and my long lost packages which were in circulation since june have finally arrived! it's a good day


----------



## rianne

The Cosmic Cosmetics thread has reinforced my belief that eveRYONE on this site is ****ing gorgeous omg. ; u ;


----------



## LadyDestani

I decided to take this Friday off from work for a mental health day so tomorrow is my last day of work for the week.  Looking forward to another three day weekend!


----------



## Lightspring

I ate some fried chicken from one of my favorite places and caught up with old friends.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm just super ecstatic that the Bolts somehow managed to score with 7.8 seconds left to win Game 2 and go up 2-0 in their series. Definitely didn't deserve it, but I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I got some stuff around the house done today and got some work done as well.  Also looking forward to game three between the Stars and Golden Knights tomorrow.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I got a recording of a concert from my favorite music group set up to record on the 17th!


----------



## Katzenjammer

I got to know some really awesome people a little bit better via Q and A posts which is always good! It's wonderful to see how much we all have in common.


----------



## michealsmells

i got funny plague doctor mask huehhueuheuehuehuhe


----------



## Mariah

Got a brand new cookbook for $5.25 plus $3.87 shipping. Retail price is $31. I love eBay.


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to fix reservations after a printer/software error earlier  (I swear I know how to dabble too much into that software LOL) Glad it got solved and I haven't heard someone not getting their messages so.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



Lori377 said:


> I'm very thankful that I was able to get in to see my Chiropractor today as it really helped overall. My skeleton doesn't feel as much like a Picasso painting now, yay! (I'm crazy scary flexible, double-jointed, and my bones move where they want).


 cray flexible with lateral pelvic tilt here so know that feel.. i should really go try and fix it though whenever they can let people in since u can't do it via phone lol..and yeah my legs defo moves like those rattle skeletons lol


----------



## Dim

gotta hair cut...


----------



## Lightspring

Today, I memorized a bunch of material for the new class that I was just put into. I used to have Japanese but the teacher resigned and I still love to learn Japanese. I noticed today also that memorizing key terms of another subject‘s prefixes can kind of be like a language and I have been getting it relatively quickly.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I was really engaged in the discussion that happen at virtual book club! Love hearing from more experienced folks in the field and bouncing ideas off of them.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have tomorrow off from work.  So excited for another three day weekend!  I desperately need the extra sleep.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I got some more work done today and the Dallas Stars beat the Golden Knights in overtime 3-2 to take a 2-1 series lead.


----------



## BluebearL

Feeling really satisfied with the amount of work I have managed to get done this week, the fair has been a good break when I have needed it as well. Very excited to have a day off tomorrow, planning on getting the paints out to finish a commission!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I actually had fun at work last night. Like I like my job well enough but I would never say it's been fun to go to work, just not stressful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

for the last three years I've worked at the main library here on campus they always paid me a week and a half after the pay period ended (my pay period would end on a Friday, and a week and a half later, on Wednesday, was when I would get my check).
I just got a notification that I got my direct deposit today, only a week after the last pay period ended. I'm not complaining, I'm actually glad since now I don't have to wait longer to put gas in my car and I can go to the store and buy a few things I need. 

I had a few hundred dollars saved but I had to spend them on stupid expenses like a parking pass and textbooks, so now I'm left with little money. so basically yes, I'm happy that I got paid today. ^^


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm happy that the sun is shining after two consecutive days of overcast/cloudy weather! Hoping there will be many sunny days this coming winter.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A random song popped up in my head earlier today that I discovered way back in high school. Good memories.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Drove on the highway for like an hour!! Got more and more relaxed as I drove. 

There was this point where I saw a state trooper flashing their sirens in my backview mirror... but turns out he got some other car. Thank ****ing god LOL


----------



## Admiral Sven

Having seen the best contestant ever win _Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?_ in Donald Fear.

And the fact that on his question stack I'd be jetting off into the sunset wafting £50 notes as a makeshift fan too


----------



## HappyTails

That I was able to renew my drivers license at the DMV today without problems. Because I was expecting there to be problems, as there usually are at the DMV. Happy that my hunch was wrong.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Played Animal Crossing for like... 2-ish hours with my bestie! I also got to FaceTime one of my good friends last night and we were on the phone for a good hour and a half LOL. I can't wait to see them in October!!! >w<


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today was my last day of online learning.

I'm super excited yet nervous to go back to school (i'm nervous because i'm now a high school student and i'm not sure what i'm doing ;v; )


----------



## LadyDestani

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Today was my last day of online learning.
> 
> I'm super excited yet nervous to go back to school (i'm nervous because i'm now a high school student and i'm not sure what i'm doing ;v; )


Don't worry, I don't think anybody knows what they're doing when they first start high school.  I'm sure you'll figure things out pretty quickly, though.

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I slept really well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LadyDestani said:


> Don't worry, I don't think anybody knows what they're doing when they first start high school.  I'm sure you'll figure things out pretty quickly, though.
> 
> I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I slept really well.


Yep. The first week it's only Freshman that come back and Monday is acting as orientation since we never got one, so it's a little less nerve wrecking. 

Also i'm happy that i'm having a good time tonight : D


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Today was my last day of online learning.
> 
> I'm super excited yet nervous to go back to school (i'm nervous because i'm now a high school student and i'm not sure what i'm doing ;v; )


Speaking from experience, even after high school, nobody really knows what they're doing and we're all just figuring things out day-by-day. X)

I'm happy that it's the weekend and I can spend more quality time with my family at home and S/O on Discord. <:


----------



## Midoriya

I’m glad I got a lot more work done today and looking forward to watching more playoff hockey this weekend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a hard time sleeping the other night so I briefly went on my Switch to play New Horizons at 1 AM. Man, it sounds so good that I'm listening to it on Youtube to fully soak it in. It's pretty chill and gives me a lot of Goron City BotW vibes thanks to the trombone.


----------



## LadyDestani

Because I had yesterday off work, all day today it felt like Sunday.  But every time I remembered it was actually Saturday and I still have tomorrow to rest too, it made me really happy.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I've been feeling super happy all day. 
I think it's because I found what I really am passionate about, music. Don't get me wrong I love to draw, but it's just so stressful to me. But I've just been goofin off with music-related stuff all day and I've never been so happy just bopping to my favorite music and practicing piano.


----------



## Dim

Nice and cool tonight! Finally able to open my window tonight and let some fresh cool air in~ <3


----------



## Kuroh

TODAY HAS BEEN A GOOD DAY!!!
Had pizza and got to play a limited game type in Apex Legends which was AWESOME  Especially because my main thrives in that type of mode


----------



## Midoriya

Had a fantastic day and ended up getting the max amount of hours in for work this week.  Also glad that the Dallas Stars beat the Golden Knights 2-1 to take a 3-1 series lead.  One win to go until the Stanley Cup Finals now...


----------



## Mr_Persona

Haven't played a different game in awhile on my 2ds xl. So far l been active on that game and not ACNL for once.


----------



## aericell

after years of using plastic retainers, i finally got wired ones today (idk why this is so exciting to me haha)


----------



## Alienfish

Warmer weather for once. Though I almost got blown off the sidewalk due to heavy wind.


----------



## _Rainy_

Coffee and cinnamon rolls for late breakfast


----------



## Asarena

I had a bit of a headache the past few days, but the headache is now gone!


----------



## pochy

i'm happy to cry happy tears over a film i just watched ! (slumdog millionaire) the tears are really salty and hurt but the happy outweighs it !


----------



## supernerd

Today I got to paint the trim in my living room, and that's just a blessing to get over and done with. As a reward, I ordered take out from my favorite local spot. Today has been a pretty chill Sunday.


----------



## Stella-Io

Rainy weather this past week for my plants outside

I got to see the 'adopted street cat's' kittens today XD They're so cute

Got some nice smelling incense also. I typically go for lavender but there are days I want variety.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good off day.  I didn’t really do much today, but then again that’s the beauty of a Sunday.


----------



## KittenNoir

I adopted a 3 month old black kitten with my husband today  and she is such a lovely little kitten


----------



## mayortiffany

My mom got an air filter for her birthday from a friend of hers. It was initially meant to help filter air (perhaps at school/work) as a form of COVID prevention, but with all the wildfire smoke, it's ended up being a fantastic gift. I'm really happy about my mom's friend's foresight!

We have two going in the house right now, and I'm hoping it's helping to dissipate all the smoke. Even going outside for a minute, you can smell that something's burning in the air. I find it so difficult to breathe. At least wearing a mask will serve double duty now, I guess...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I was going to complain how it was Monday and the rest of the week was ahead of us but... today actually went by really fast! Maybe there's hope for this week yet!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I have an interview for a (part-time) lab position this week!!!!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Waking up after a really tiring the day before, such a nice feeling


----------



## Snowesque

I got a raise !! While I was being reviewed I found out co-workers put in some kind words for me.


----------



## pochy

pochy said:


> i got accepted into computer science!! and my long lost packages which were in circulation since june have finally arrived! it's a good day


i got accepted to bio too im in shock  bc i did so badly?? i probably wont be attending to bio though since alot of the curriculum contains chemistry which is what i’ve been trying to avoid after graduating highschool woooops  i’m still happy i made it and haven’t completely disappointed my parents yet!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I have a working toilet again. Sometimes it's the little things that count. LOL


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

LadyDestani said:


> I have a working toilet again. Sometimes it's the little things that count. LOL



It's so easy to take a working toilet for granted until it goes out of commission for a single day. 

Woke up with a headache, so I'm happy that the workday wasn't too intense today, despite it being a Monday. ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

Got some work done today and the DALLAS STARS beat the Golden Knights 3-2 in overtime to advance to the Stanley Cup Finals for the first time in 20 years!  YEAH!!  Now you’re playing with fire guys!   

Brb crying a river


----------



## LuchaSloth

I mean...this mint tea is pretty good.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I’ve been so stressed about school and work lately, but I feel a bit better after playing some animal crossing & have seeing my happy villagers


----------



## rianne

My birthday cake is so elegant omg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

all the effort that I made myself put into this fair was definitely worth it to see this lineup come to life :,,,,>


----------



## Mariah

I went apple picking today!


----------



## Mayor Ng

I woke up early today just for the tickets distribution and even though I did not manage to get the sticker prize pack (it was gone in less than 1 minute ), I was able to get the sheep plush collectible. I managed to trade two unlimited star fragments with the leftover tickets and finally have enough TBT to finally get the mori collectible that I've always wanted since joining TBT (thank you to @Hanami for it!). I requested for a forest or wood pun and I was not disappointed, in fact, I like it very much, very witty  All in all, it is a wonderful morning


----------



## Mr_Persona

Halloween decorations are up!


----------



## Midoriya

I snuck in some PMD and AC today and then ended up getting more work done.  It’s unfortunate that the Tampa Bay Lightning couldn’t close things out tonight.  I was cheering for them even as a Stars fan, xD.  Ah well.  They’ll have two more cracks at it.  I think they will be fine.


----------



## oak

My first shift back to work in months went completely fine! I prepared for the worst and then nothing bad happened woohoo


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally have all the collectibles that were on my wishlist. for a long time I was searching for a blue violet and a hot feather, but a few weeks ago hestu sold me a blue violet and last night I traded a sheep plush to Miharu for a hot feather (and some tbt) so I can happily say that I have them both now!! 

of course there will always be a few collectibles that I would die to have but I'll prob never get (like a rainbow feather or a disco ball egg) but I'm happy with what I have now ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Got a lot of tbt again, hehe. Just hoping to sell my purple frag now :3


----------



## Stella-Io

Star fragments, they're so pretty

I get to live out my dream night themed lineup with them. I didn't realize I would get so many tickets in the second distribution, so I ended up being able to get more than what I really _needed_ (which was a purple fragment and patch). So I got complimentary colours to purple and a white one cause I could.


----------



## Midoriya

Caught up with a bunch of online friends today and got more work done.


----------



## xara

her,, i know i’ve had it for a few days now but i’m still very grateful that i managed to get one - definitely my favourite collectible by far and i’m obsessed c’:


----------



## Dunquixote

I am happy that my cat only had a urinary infection and she had nothing life threatening and also happy there were some kind people that listened to me in the basement, even when they had problems of their own. Thanks! Seriously, so many kind people here.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

bladder infection* i mean


----------



## mimiamei

i finally got a lineup i really like together ♡


----------



## Mr_Persona

New Monster Hunter! Monster Hunter Monster Hunter! I'm crazy when it comes to MH. This is what happens when being a MH fan from Freedom Unite days up through MHWI days.


----------



## Neb

The pain in my jaw is finally gone!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Well it finally happened... I got a game a day early! I always saw posts about it but never thought it would happen to me. Time to jump into this bad boy.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Super duper happy that I'm leaving for Boston in roughly a month (31 days)! I'm SO excited!

I'm also happy that I seem to be improving on my bullet-journaling and pen-paling skills~


----------



## LadyDestani

I am absolutely overjoyed that my poem won the haiku contest.  I've been feeling good about that all day! ❤

It's been a long time since I've felt up to writing anything and the fact that the first thing I wrote in so long was something people actually liked has made me feel really good about my work.  I hope I can use this feeling to get back into writing regularly.


----------



## Kuroh

LAST NIGHT... THERE WAS A HUGE _OWL IN MY YARD!!! _
In the tree there was a raccoon looking at something, and there was an owl chilling on the grass...! It flew up into a different tree and was perched there and stayed a long time! Owls are my favorite bird, so this was a special treat


----------



## Mariah

I won a $100 gift card to Whole Foods!


----------



## milktae

I made a carrd and I’m rly happy how it turned out, and I’m actually kinda focusing on my hw instead of going on discord or smth :’)


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good day and looking forward to the Stanley Cup Finals between my Dallas Stars and @~Kilza~ ’s and my extended family’s Tampa Bay Lightning.  I wish the best for both teams, and may the best team win.


----------



## ~Kilza~

The Bolts have done it! They managed to beat the Isles in OT to make it to the Stanley Cup Finals! Like, wow, I'm just super elated and relieved, since I legit thought they were going to blow it in the ECF again. But now just one team stands between them and the Cup.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just saw an extremely kind message in one of my threads (almost four hours late though ><). The message itself really made my day. I always knew people here were kind and thoughtful and generous, but I can’t help but still be touched by this and by the sincerity. I’m hoping there will be something I can do in return for her, other people who’ve helped me and to this community. I am almost done ordering al the posters for an event soon, so hopefully that will be a start .

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

all*

can’t type lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TODAY IS THE DAY YALL TIME TO START PLAYING 3D ALL STARS BIG YEET 
unfortunately I don't think I'm gonna be able to play it today because my last class doesn't end until 6pm and idk if I want to drive through heave traffic that late in the day :///
BUT ANYWAYS YEAH SO HYPEEEEE

also today I woke up at 8am by myself and this is the first time in a while that I've woken up and didn't immediately want to go back to sleep. so that's nice too!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Just need to get through today until the weekend is here! I'm also going to the bank tomorrow to pay off my student loans. Obviously, I'll be happy to declare myself as debt-free the day after but will be a bit sad to have a depleted bank account for the time being, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm in a really good mood today.... it's almost unheard of. I usually have to force myself to be happy but today it's coming naturally.

also I may have said this before but... I may not have gotten any prize collectibles but got darnit I'm so happy about this lineup. even if it is made up of mostly common collectibles, it's super rad!!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm in a really good mood today.... it's almost unheard of. I usually have to force myself to be happy but today it's coming naturally.
> 
> also I may have said this before but... I may not have gotten any prize collectibles but got darnit I'm so happy about this lineup. even if it is made up of mostly common collectibles, it's super rad!!


Nice nice x2

im just having my bank tho i don't turn down a star wand for it haha.

also on topic i got a few good splatoon 2 games in..surprisingly


----------



## Imbri

I just got confirmation on my surgery date. Not that I'm looking forward to that, but it's one less thing to stress over. And I can go ahead and get the rest of the paperwork I need for being out of work taken care of.

Happier note, I have the weekend off. I'm going to take the air conditioners out for the season and figure out how to dock my Switch. I've been playing in handheld mode, but I think it'll be easier to manage docked. Plus, I have a nice TV that I only use for movies, so I might as well hook it up.


----------



## Lavamaize

Its a Friday


----------



## Midoriya

It’s pay day today and I have a good amount of money in the bank now!  Woooo


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and it finally stopped raining!


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s finally raining here!! hopefully the smoke will go away for good. I haven’t been feeling like running in all the smoke so I’m pleased.


----------



## milktae

my friends finally showed me how to play among us and it was rly fun :’) and it’s finally the weekend


----------



## codesprock

It's friday and my vacations start next week, even if my city is locked down at least I'll be at home resting and playing AC and some games I recently bought


----------



## oak

I passed as cis-male to the bank teller even without a binder on and my hair touches my shoulders now so I thought it would be impossible to pass. Thanks for confidence boost random bank worker lady.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Really happy that I got to talk to my friend Tristan! I miss him so much since he's moved away. I mean, we talk from time to time but I feel like recently we've been getting closer and talking a lot more! I'm so happy~ 

Also really happy I'm getting somewhere with terraforming my AC:NH island. My island is gonna look so nice when it's done! ^w^​


----------



## Midoriya

Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Midoriya said:


> Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!



WHOOOP!! Proud of you Riley! Keep on kicking ass ❤❤


----------



## Alienfish

Midoriya said:


> Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!


Damnnn congrats! Teach me job searching skills lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Midoriya said:


> Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!


nice man!! hope everything goes well!


I drove down to Best Buy today to pick up my copy of 3D All Stars, which was a fun drive (I always love driving my car). now I'm just sitting here listening to the SM64 soundtrack while eating.

also I found my student ID today, I went to Five Below to get a few small things and when I went to pull out my debit card MY ID WAS RIGHT THERE WITH IT IN MY WALLET. I'M SO STUPID I NEVER PUT MY ID IN MY WALLET SO WHY TF WAS IT EVEN IN THERE SKDFKSDJF.
regardless, I now have my ID so all is well.


----------



## Mr_Persona

It's Saturday and time to open my thread today later in day


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Midoriya said:


> Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!



Congratulations!  I wish you success on this new phase in your life! ^^ 



xSuperMario64x said:


> nice man!! hope everything goes well!
> 
> 
> I drove down to Best Buy today to pick up my copy of 3D All Stars, which was a fun drive (I always love driving my car). now I'm just sitting here listening to the SM64 soundtrack while eating.
> 
> also I found my student ID today, I went to Five Below to get a few small things and when I went to pull out my debit card MY ID WAS RIGHT THERE WITH IT IN MY WALLET. I'M SO STUPID I NEVER PUT MY ID IN MY WALLET SO WHY TF WAS IT EVEN IN THERE SKDFKSDJF.
> regardless, I now have my ID so all is well.



Definitely worth celebrating -- replacing IDs can be such a pain.   

I'm so happy to be able to say that I'm officially free from my student loans!  University was a grueling five years of studying and working (internships), but I'm so thankful that I was able to cover my tuition, loans, part of living expenses, and save up some emergency funds.


----------



## itsmxuse

My bf has got three days off work And I have a day of tomorrow so I can finally get to spend time with him for more than 2/3 hours!


----------



## elo-chan

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm so happy to be able to say that I'm officially free from my student loans!  University was a grueling five years of studying and working (internships), but I'm so thankful that I was able to cover my tuition, loans, part of living expenses, and save up some emergency funds.


Yay congrats!! Thats gotta be even more satisfying than paying off a home loan from Tom Nook 

Hmm, I'm just happy its the weekend and I can chill. I felt like I was on my tippy toes/on edge all week at work!
I had two people ask me to cover their shifts and I just couldn't refuse. Someone teach me how to be a bad employee xD


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

elo-chan said:


> Yay congrats!! Thats gotta be even more satisfying than paying off a home loan from Tom Nook
> 
> Hmm, I'm just happy its the weekend and I can chill. I felt like I was on my tippy toes/on edge all week at work!
> I had two people ask me to cover their shifts and I just couldn't refuse. Someone teach me how to be a bad employee xD



Hehe, thank you! <3 It's definitely a different level and type of satisfaction. Thank goodness the student loans aren't of the same order of magnitude as the last couple of house loans.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Definitely worth celebrating -- replacing IDs can be such a pain.


right, I'm p sure replacement IDs are about  $50 and my mom was straight up willing to shell out that money so I could get a new one as soon as possible lol. it's a good thing I found it, I was pretty sure it would turn up somewhere. luckily I saved my parents the pain of paying for a new one.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got to go on a long run today. I feel really good right now.


----------



## Ichiban

finally got word back on the kitten I was looking for, I'll be able to pick it up in october


----------



## Bcat

Met the sweetest dog in the world today! Siberian husky with gorgeous blue eyes. He kept us company while we worked outside.

No idea who he belonged to, but we decided to call him ‘stinky’.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad the Stars were able to beat the Bolts 4-1 to take game one of the Stanley Cup Finals.  The Lightning really upped the tempo in the third period, so glad the Stars were able to hang on and take a 1-0 series lead.  Still a lot of hockey left to play, but this and everything else that‘s happening in my life lately feels kind of surreal.


----------



## Dunquixote

Midoriya said:


> Got a lot more work done today and may potentially have a new full-time job soon.  Hoping it works out because I’m so excited!



Congrats on getting more work done and good luck with getting that job! I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you . I hope things continue getting better for you.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



TheSillyPuppy said:


> Congratulations!  I wish you success on this new phase in your life! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth celebrating -- replacing IDs can be such a pain.
> 
> I'm so happy to be able to say that I'm officially free from my student loans!  University was a grueling five years of studying and working (internships), but I'm so thankful that I was able to cover my tuition, loans, part of living expenses, and save up some emergency funds.



Congrats! I’m super jealous of you but I am sincerely happy for you .


----------



## mimiamei

im happy i ranked up in overwatch (dead game i know ><) im back into plat after months of not playing comp


----------



## Dunquixote

mimiamei said:


> im happy i ranked up in overwatch (dead game i know ><) im back into plat after months of not playing comp



Congrats! (btw, how is it a dead game? my ps4 subscription ran out months ago otherwise I might be still playing it myself). I have to give you kudos for your patience to do ranking still . I lost my patience with rank mode because of people not cooperating with each other and leaving only one person on defense, and then blaming everyone for not trying (using the emotes).


----------



## milktae

I played among us with some of my friends and I’m so glad I didnt get imposter again I’m rly bad at it lmao
it’s was really fun to play with them since I can’t see them in person :’)


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so I got to sleep in today, but mostly I'm happy about all the star fragments I was able to grab from the shop. I've got so many line-up options with them now!


----------



## aericell

My advisor reached out to me again with a job opportunity for this semester so I’ll hopefully be working part-time and making a lil $$$ again soon


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> Congrats! I’m super jealous of you but I am sincerely happy for you .



Thank you, friend! <3 We're all on our own journey, so there is no need to compare. Take it one day at a time -- in this case, one loan payment at a time. You'll get there!


----------



## Stella-Io

I wasn't able to do my weekly watering of my outdoor plants last week nor during that week cause it kept raining/lightning. Today when I went out to walk my dog I saw that besides the pothos, they all seem to be doing well. 2 of my succulents are THRIVING they grew so tall and full from last I saw them.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I found a good electric guitar kit today. Can't wait to start learning!!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im done my class today and passed !!! So now I have a couple weeks break from school. I’ve had mandatory classes all year long for over a year now so it’s nice to finally have like half a semester break


----------



## Dim

Today was my last day at my store finally free at last!


----------



## Mariah

Just won some almond butters!


----------



## michealsmells

Today (technically yesterday saying that its after midnight) was a really good day, actually? I got all my school work done, at least the stuff that was due. I got to hang out with my sibling and we played Among Us together and had a lot of fun. I also got out of the house if only in a car ride. 

It was... nice.


----------



## Pixori

A little story time:

About a month ago I stopped being able to eat, move, drink or do anything. My health was deteriorating and my wife and I had no idea what was going on. We were in the process of moving into a new space and I began experiencing sharp back pain akin to a kidney stone but it just kept getting worse and worse until I literally could not function, as described above.

Fast forward to the emergency hospital and I was apparently experiencing renal failure and extreme sepsis due to a 5mm stone blocking my tube. I’m a person who has a phobia of hospitals and doctors in general and I rarely ever go unless forced, so my family and wife knew it was serious.

I ended up having to stay overnight at the hospital and get a stent placed in me the next day. My first surgery ( albeit, small surgical procedure ) since I was an infant, I was nervous.

This entire ordeal has been taxing on my body and mental health. Urologists treating me poorly, the stent causing me extreme pain to the point that I can’t sit or lay down comfortably and nothing alleviates it. ( Even pain meds weren’t really helping, they just took the edge off and even then, as I was begging for actual help I was treated as if I was a drug addict which sucks bc I’ve never asked for pain meds in my life.  )

Had to get another urologists due to mistreatment. Was consistently lied to, new urologist is treating me worse than the first but...

Tomorrow is finally the day I get this stone blasted and the stent removed/replaced and ... despite how anxiety inducing it is to deal with this urologist, I can’t wait for this nightmare to be over.

It’s been a lot of bad over the good, so I’m clinging to that silver lining that it’s gonna be okay. I haven’t really been able to be creative or do anything due to the pain and discomfort which has left me depressed.

Anyone reading this, please keep me in your thoughts that tomorrow goes by without a hitch. I miss hanging out here and drawing/pixeling. I just want to feel human again.

Thank you for reading and have a wonderful day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Pixori said:


> snip


wow man I'm really sorry you had to go through all of that. I'm sure you'll be better in no time! I'll def be keeping you in my thoughts.


so today I knew that I had a German quiz, I just wasn't sure if it was actually today or if my prof was gonna do a review today and then have the quiz on Wednesday. so just in case, while I was at work earlier I went ahead and studied all my vocab and grammar.
then ofc later I go to my German class and I don't remember him saying "quiz time!" or anything like that so I figured yeah we're doing a review. but then like 30 minutes into the "review session" and I NOTICE HE'S GRADING OUR RESPONSES. basically we were actually taking an oral test the whole time and after that realization I was like oh **** I don't wanna mess this up.

luckily from the very beginning I was putting in my best effort, and by the end of the quiz the prof said that both of us (yes, there are only two of us in the class) got above a 90% on the quiz so I'm happy about that. it's a good thing I studied this morning lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today is a special occasion and this year I wasn’t going to get a present since my birthday present was a switch lite and ACNH, which we combined with what I would have gotten today. But my mom still gave me a gift card and let me go a little over; so, I was able to get Paper Mario for my switch lite and a microfiber cleaner cloth.  Today I feel really off and pretty depressed, but this cheered me up a bit. (My dad and I are still not talking to each other so no happy wishes from him :/). We’ll be getting takeout sushi sometime this week to celebrate too .

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

I also want to mention how much I love my mom. I don’t think I deserve to be spoiled or anything she does for me. but she still does it anyways.


----------



## oak

Dunquixote said:


> Today is a special occasion and this year I wasn’t going to get a present since my birthday present was a switch lite and ACNH, which we combined with what I would have gotten today. But my mom still gave me a gift card and let me go a little over; so, I was able to get Paper Mario for my switch lite and a microfiber cleaner cloth.  Today I feel really off and pretty depressed, but this cheered me up a bit. (My dad and I are still not talking to each other so no happy wishes from him :/). We’ll be getting takeout sushi sometime this week to celebrate too .


Is it your birthday today? If so happy birthday! I'm sorry you were feeling a little down but I'm glad to hear there was a few redeeming moments. Everyone deserves a nice birthday


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> Is it your birthday today? If so happy birthday! I'm sorry you were feeling a little down but I'm glad to hear there was a few redeeming moments. Everyone deserves a nice birthday



It’s my arrival day- the day I arrived in this country since my parents adopted me. Thanks for the kind thoughts and wishes; you are very kind ^.^ I appreciate it very much. My mood is always pretty wonky, so I might feel better in no time .


----------



## saucySheep

im happi bc my sister is practically engaged and weddings are fun


----------



## milktae

I somehow finished 4 assignments before 3pm :’) now I don’t have to worry about them


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm really happy the Bolts managed to win 3-2 to tie the SCF at 1-1, even if they made it way more stressful than it needed to be in the 3rd. Best of 5 now, hoping they can find a way to win Game 3.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm happy because I leave for Massachusetts in like... 27 days >w< I'm so excited!!!! 

I also uploaded something to my Instagram and it's getting a lot of likes~ that makes me happy, as I usually don't get a whole lot of likes.. owo

Another reason why I'm happy is because I'm listening to music, playing Animal Crossing, and thoroughly enjoying my alone time xD

I have work tomorrow, too! I'm quite excited as I haven't been to work in a while! I hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Pixori said:


> -


Omg Im so sorry to hear you had to go through this. My dad recently had a smaller kidney stone and was in a lot of pain so I can’t imagine what you are going through. The urologists are not helping either  keeping you in my thoughts and hope it will be over soon


----------



## xara

i think i finally figured out what i want my island’s aesthetic/theme to be,, which is nice c’:


----------



## Midoriya

I got my work in yesterday.  I’ve also been laughing and therefore smiling a lot more these days.  I also am finally using my time again to do work, check out new opportunities, play video games, watch anime, watch sports, and more.  I’m so glad I’m no longer depressed like I was this past summer.  Life is just a whole lot better when things are unpredictable and you get to have some crazy fun.  B)


----------



## oak

It's the first day of fall meaning it was time to switch out all my wreaths & decor. I can see the leaves changing colour outside and I am ready for autumn weather.


Spoiler


----------



## Pixori

Oldcatlady said:


> Omg Im so sorry to hear you had to go through this. My dad recently had a smaller kidney stone and was in a lot of pain so I can’t imagine what you are going through. The urologists are not helping either  keeping you in my thoughts and hope it will be over soon ❤



Thank you sososo much! I’ve been back from surgery for a while now ( was resting a lot bc the anesthesia lasted a long time ) and yeah! I am the happiest girl ever rn. Everyone was luckily a lot more pleasant today than they had been in the past. The surgery came and went and I’m already feeling better and even passed part of the stone already! When I say I could cry happy tears of joy, it’s no exaggeration haha.

I really hope your dad doesn’t have to deal with that anymore. It’s just such an unpleasant feeling!! Thank you again for your post/reply!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I won a raincoat off of toreba (a claw game app) and it's gonna be coming in soon!


----------



## Midoriya

I got more work done today and having fun playing Pokémon Crystal.  I’ve never played Pokémon Crystal until now, and it’s pretty fun.  : P


----------



## Oldcatlady

Pixori said:


> -


Ahhh so glad to hear that it went smoothly!! You can finally go back to enjoying life without the pain ;;

My dad took some medications and passed his stone so he’s doing a lot better now too ^_^



SmoochsPLH said:


> I won a raincoat off of toreba (a claw game app) and it's gonna be coming in soon!


Wow congrats!!! Which raincoat is it? I won a gudetama plush with the free 3 tickets you get when you register  I was like wow maybe it’s easy to get stuff. Oh boy was I wrong


----------



## Dinosaurz

My acnh carry case I got From the fair arrived today!!


----------



## oak

Dinosaurz said:


> My acnh carry case I got From the fair arrived today!!


Wow already? That was quick! I hope my stickers aren't too far behind.


Also it's pouring rain here and it's so calming sitting outside while I drink this morning coffee.


----------



## Dinosaurz

oak said:


> Wow already? That was quick! I hope my stickers aren't too far behind.
> 
> 
> Also it's pouring rain here and it's so calming sitting outside while I drink this morning coffee.


I think they get the case straight from amazon haha. Yeah my prize pack is gonna arrive sometime in October last I heard.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Oldcatlady said:


> Wow congrats!!! Which raincoat is it? I won a gudetama plush with the free 3 tickets you get when you register  I was like wow maybe it’s easy to get stuff. Oh boy was I wrong


I won the my melody one (which I really hope fits)! I'm really happy cause I love going out in the rain so I needed to get a rain coat. But yeah toreba wins are hard to get (its really more luck then skill), but it's really worth the effort with the free shipping once a week no matter how many prizes you win.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the Bolts won again tonight to take a 2-1 series lead! Definitely still a lot of series left, but with the back-to-back coming up (and my belief it'll be split), this was definitely a huge win, and one step closer to the Cup.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I made new friends with bugs today. I might sound weird but I love bugs. Also found a mouse when I was on my bike ride.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

And once again deers were in my yard again. 3rd time in the row


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Kane said:


> Today was my last day at my store finally free at last!



Yo dude, congrats man! way to show em mother****s

anyhoo, I'm happy that the car's flat tire is fixed LMAO. Probably won't last that long again with me in the driver's seat tho...


----------



## xara

i vacuumed the whole house today + chopped up some veggies for dinner. 

they’re small achievements but with how low-energy i am the majority of the time, i never feel up to doing anything and so, it was nice to feel productive today c’:


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today, I'm happy about a bunch of things!

- It's one of my best friends' birthdays today.

- Making tons of progress on my AC:NH island!

- I leave for Boston in 25 days!

- I'm about to start going to the gym! I'm super excited to start exercising and living a healthier life ^^

- Listening to music currently and just enjoying myself! ^^


----------



## Katzenjammer

I finally got Gaston's photo today!


----------



## Alienfish

Nothing really except I'm seeing two friends on Saturday. Dealing with unemployment things suck and I really just go live under a rock.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Midoriya said:


> I got more work done today and having fun playing Pokémon Crystal.  I’ve never played Pokémon Crystal until now, and it’s pretty fun.  : P


yesterday I was thinking about getting Crystal on VC since I've never played a Gen 2/Johto game. Mostly because I really want to shiny hunt the baby Pokemon that you get from the odd egg lol.

I'm happy today's Thursday and I only have one class, praise


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My guitar came today!!
I'm not going to start learning today though, since its a thursday and I'd rather have all of my work done before I get to it. Also sounds like a fun thing to do on a friday night. It was fun playing around with it though!!


----------



## N a t

I'm happy because I am in love and I am loved. Thinking about my girlfriend makes me so happy  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020

I guess today is also the day I finally perfected my collectibles so that's a close second to my 3D waifu-


----------



## Mariah

I got my eyebrows done!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Getting complimented by my boss in my last meeting after a very long day and working overtime.  ☺


----------



## Alienfish

One of my packages magically moved a tiny step but it counts lol ...

Also getting paid so time to waste more on tiedye


----------



## Chris

Managed to preorder a PS5 this morning! 

I kept money by for this since January and didn't know that preorders were due to go live last week, so missed the initial rush. Managed to snag one in this morning's restock though!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s pay day I guess.  Hoping the Stars can beat the Bolts later today to even the SCF, but I’m not going to hold my breath lol.


----------



## oak

I went to Micheals the craft store and now imma make another autumn wreath even though we already have like 4 hanging in the house.


----------



## Mariah

I went pumpkin picking.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I figured out how to fret my guitar and I couldn't be happier


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I've got all of next week off work!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm super happy about the Bolts winning again in OT, despite being down 2-0 and 3-2. Just one win away now, oh my god.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm gonna be getting more beads to finish my kandi mask soon (I ran out halfway thru )!


----------



## _Rainy_

Went out of town for some quiet time to get a crazy amount of homework done. Was able to finish it all on time and came home to a clean house. Now I get to have bunny snuggles, what more could a girl ask for.


----------



## xara

today was a good day! i finished the majority of my schoolwork so i don’t have to worry about homework this weekend _and_ the fall update trailer dropped so,, it was a pretty sexy day


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy about all the friends that I’ve been making on TBT and everyone being understanding and patient with my mistakes in forgetting to scan some amiibos for my catalogue event .  Been feeling uninspired in the game lately, but got an interesting suggestion from @JSS that might give me something to do once the halloween updates comes out and I obtain all the furniture.  And then there are the pumpkins. Will need to move flowers to make room.


----------



## Midoriya

This was technically yesterday, but it was my mom’s birthday (she still has cancer), and I’m glad she liked my gift to her and the card I made for her.  Even when I’m not doing well, if I can make at least one person smile, then that‘s a win to me.


----------



## Snowesque

I was upgraded to technical full-time at my work, so now I am eligible for benefits. 
Also, an Amiibo card restock is happening! I have waited for this haha.


----------



## Alienfish

Spent the day with some friends at this clothes swap event today  Damn I really miss hanging out with them everyday at work though </3

Also one of my packages is in customs here it seems which is.. better than being stuck in limbo haha.


----------



## pochy

my parents got me a can of pear cider from ikea so i'm drinking that rn while attempting to marathon the lotr and hobbit films .. just letting myself relax a bit before uni starts


----------



## meo

Husband brought home a strawberry shortcake. <3


----------



## oak

Hanging my new autumn wreath on the wall was a simple joy for me today.


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

also managed to cut off some dumb "duck tail" hair in the back.. i swear the worst with having shaved off your hair is keeping it somewhat even in the back lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I learned to crochet! I’m working on a draft scarf project currently! My first project isn’t going to be perfect, but my next project is going to be a scarf for my best friend, Tristan! I wanna finish it by Christmas so I can give/mail it to him ;w;

I also leave for Boston in less than a month! 22 days! :3

Also going to pick up more yarn on Monday for my next crochet project! ^w^ Gonna have to have my friend help me start the pattern though... I’m still new to it!


----------



## Lightspring

I aced my first college math test and ate sushi after! I also auditioned for state band and even though I didn’t do so well, at least it’s over. There’s always district and next year.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to see my niece and nephews today! I haven't seen them since last year thanks to the virus, but I spent the day with them and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad the Dallas Stars could stave off elimination in game five of the SCF by winning 3-2 in double overtime.  Looking forward to game six on Monday.


----------



## rianne

SmoochsPLH said:


> I'm gonna be getting more beads to finish my kandi mask soon (I ran out halfway thru )!


Omg pls show photos on-site (if you want to and are comfortable with doing so). I wish I had the ability to make more complex kandi pieces. 
; u ; There aren't enough in-depth video guides; the picture tutorials confuse me immensely. 

- - -

My partner gave me his iPhone X since he upgraded his recently; I successfully restored the custom settings and media from my previous phone. So now I can use the PopSocket my dad got for me.


----------



## Bcat

A couple months ago, My mom bought a dress a that was waaay too small for either of us. I actually got mad at her for buying something that neither of us could wear. But it was cheap and she insisted that we keep it, because hey you never know; one of us might lose weight.

Yesterday, I tried it on and it fit like a glove. Thanks mom.


----------



## oak

I saw a big ass maple leaf fall off a tree and hit the ground. Such a pure autumn moment lmao


----------



## milktae

I just ordered two albums and I’m really happy about that (Super One and preordered NCT The 2nd Album RESONANCE (past vers)
and a little girl at a restaurant waved to me and it was so cute


----------



## Dunquixote

Someone helped me find a team to help me clear  the clash/invasion in OPTC on reddit . It took me a few tries since i missed one of his last comments ><. Now to see if I can clear the invasion consistently. Still, clearing once made me happy. I was just about to give up but decided to post in the q and a megathread anyways. I didn’t think anyone would reply tbh.   The guy was extremely patient with me . I guess I shouldn’t let all the negative experiences on reddit hold me back from asking for help. can’t say the same for posting comments. ><


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to get up early and work tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sometimes I'm sad about school but then I remember every day is one day closer to the end of the semester so that makes it a bit more bearable. just a little over two months.

I finished submitting all the ESA paperwork and sometime this coming week they're gonna let me know whether or not it's been approved. if approved I'll finally be able to bring my doggo to campus with me! 

also still super happy about this yellow feather lol


----------



## Mr_Persona

It's been colder outside and not so hot


----------



## SmoochsPLH

rianne said:


> Omg pls show photos on-site (if you want to and are comfortable with doing so). I wish I had the ability to make more complex kandi pieces.
> ; u ; There aren't enough in-depth video guides; the picture tutorials confuse me immensely.



I'm not comfy with showing (ty for being nice about it :3), but I can show you the tutorial I followed!


----------



## mayortiffany

I had some really good orange creamsicle gelato today!

It was delicious and creamy. There were some other flavours at the shop that intrigued me as well, including pumpkin pie gelato, goat cheese and fig gelato, and ginger gelato! Maybe I'll go back soon and try some of the other flavours. It's a bit of a risk though, as due to COVID, they are not allowing customers to try samples...


----------



## _Rainy_

I was experiencing a creative block, but I’ve started to draw again.


----------



## Neb

I did some stretching and plank exercises today. Not only do I feel the workout in my core, but I’m also less dumpy!


----------



## LuchaSloth

About a week ago, my one wifi band just disappeared. Instead of having the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz that I always had, we somehow just dropped to only 2.4...which was fine, I mean...it's not like the internet stopped working altogether. Anyway, today the internet went down entirely...and when it came back on, both were working again. So...lol.


----------



## dizzy bone

I bought a fan for my room today  So far I haven't turned on my air conditioning all day and it feels comfy and just right with a fan (I get sick with air con on for too long but without anything my room is a sweat box). Yay for saving on electricity bills.


----------



## Alienfish

Found a pink knitted sweater..finally. It's really hard to find good quality non-wool ones here that doesn't cost a fortune cause I don't like spending on them lol..


----------



## Midoriya

@~Kilza~ 

The Lightning have done it!  They’ve won the Stanley Cup!  Congrats!  Sad that the Stars couldn’t do it, but they put up a good fight.

—-

I’m happy today that I recently connected with a good friend better.  c:


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm super, unbelievably happy about the Tampa Bay Lightning winning the Stanley Cup! It's been 14 years since I became a hockey fan, 9 years since I became a fan of the Bolts. Despite all the pain before this, all the highs and lows, it's been worth it for this moment to finally turn into reality. This playoff run has been so, so stressful, and yet so, so fun as well, and I can't believe they pulled it off in the end.

Hockey is actually really good. Nobody can take this away from me. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

planning out my Halloween costume this year. I really want to cosplay as a fox. I've been looking at hoods with ears and next I'm gonna look for a tail. I just need an outfit to go with it. 
also super hyped that Halloween is on a Saturday this year yeeet!!

tomorrow is Tuesday which means I'm one day closer to the end of the week. hopin this weekend I don't have any urgent schoolwork to do, I would like to go home and hang out w my friend for a while.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I was craving chicken nuggets for dinner so I got them. It's always nice when you can satisfy your craving right away.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy that in spite not feeling like moving my flowers, that I moved my flowers and started making adjustments to crop area for the pumpkins.


----------



## michealsmells

I got my first MRI ever today and not only did I do well in it, but my results came back really well!! I was having some trouble in my noggin but it looks like its all minor and easily reversible. Its honestly the scariest thing over with, with this health stuff I've been going through.


----------



## xara

the temperatures are finally starting to drop!! i’ve left my window open and now my room is a bit chilly which i absolutely love! might be a silly thing to be happy about but for someone who doesn’t thrive in heat all that well,, i’m definitely excited for colder weather c’:


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm incredibly happy that my crochet skills are slightly improving! 

I'm not sure if I said this a few days back, but when I worked all by myself on Sunday, I made enough in tips to reach my spending money goal for my trip! I'm sooo excited!

Boston in less than 20 days! 19 to be exact!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pumped!!!

I'm happy that I finally got around to cleaning my room today. Found a little basket to put my yarn and crochet hooks in too! Everything is going swimmingly in my life ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Got a document I needed like after a week, lol. Also found some single needle crochet tutorial videos, hopefully I can start doing simpler stuff so I can train my hands and buy a good needle for it


----------



## Bcat

The memes. They’re the only thing that makes a certain headache inducing event from last night bearable


----------



## Kuroh

Livin' it up with the weather being cloudy and rainy all week  I LOVE THE AUTUMN


----------



## Bcat

Kuroh said:


> Livin' it up with the weather being cloudy and rainy all week  I LOVE THE AUTUMN


Lol this. Everybody hates cloudy and rainy days, but they’re my favorite. So much more fun to go outside without a blaring sun in your face!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling a lot better as the night goes on. I think venting in the what’s bothering you thread, chatting with @LittleMissPanda, and just seeing more acts of kindness on this site helped a lot. Thanks everyone and anyone who listened for your patience and kindness . Seriously, this site has so many wonderful people.  I know complaining and whining gets annoying especially if it’s in every single thread ><; this whole poster thing just really bothered me though but I apologize still since that is not a good excuse.


----------



## oak

Dunquixote said:


> I’m feeling a lot better as the night goes on. I think venting in the what’s bothering you thread, chatting with @LittleMissPanda, and just seeing more acts of kindness on this site helped a lot. Thanks everyone and anyone who listened for your patience and kindness . Seriously, this site has so many wonderful people.  I know complaining and whining gets annoying especially if it’s in every single thread ><; this whole poster thing just really bothered me though but I apologize still since that is not a good excuse.


I was heart broken when I heard what happened with the posters during the update! I instantly thought of your cataloging island. Your island took time & dedication and to have them not be catalogable anymore without warning must have been an emotional blow. No need to apologize btw! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> I was heart broken when I heard what happened with the posters during the update! I instantly thought of your cataloging island. Your island took time & dedication and to have them not be catalogable anymore without warning must have been an emotional blow. No need to apologize btw! I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you so much for the kind thoughts ; that really means a lot to me. I am feeling significantly better.  still mad, but I’m back to enjoying the game and being excited about the halloween items.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

There was a DJ at lunch at school today, and while I was sitting doing nothing me and my friends realized that they had started blasting 3 of our favorite songs from 2 different DCOMs and the other song was from Victorious.
Then my other friend group got bored during theater so we started dancing to Just Dance.

overall finally had a fun day at school for once aside from my aching legs C,:


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Felt like I was pretty productive today! I folded my laundry, picked up a friend of mine from school, attended my classes, and worked on a bit of schoolwork! 

Also, doing your laundry is SO fun when you're blasting the radio and dancing around to the music. Ended up swinging my pantaloons around while jamming but hey I got it done


----------



## _Rainy_

Bcat said:


> Lol this. Everybody hates cloudy and rainy days, but they’re my favorite. So much more fun to go outside without a blaring sun in your face!


Same. I love the rain and the cool weather it’s my favorite.


----------



## LadyDestani

Any day that I don't have to work is a pretty good day by default, but today was actually a nice day in its own right.

I also bought my first user title color change, managed to configure it correctly, and decked out my account for Halloween!


----------



## Midoriya

My mom recently said that I’m her hero for taking care of her while she has cancer.  I’ve also done over 200 hours of voluntary community service in the past and helped with other volunteer efforts as well.  In not too many years time I’ll be in the position to have income steadily flowing in without having to do too much thanks to two endeavors, one of them being the book series I’m working on.  I just realized that if/once that comes to pass, I’ll have a lot more free time, and I want to devote that free time to giving back my time to those in need and helping others even more.  That‘s my ultimate goal and it will be on my mind for as long as I live.  It‘s late, but I’m still working even now because I know I can’t afford not to.  I’ll keep working towards that dream and make it come true.  That‘s what I’m happy about today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY GOT THE ESSAY DONE UGH
it's been stressing me out like nonstop for a week and a half I'm so glad to finally be done with it.

now I can go to bed


----------



## Mariah

I went to Trader Joe’s today! Bought five cans of pumpkin purée.


----------



## _Rainy_

I wasn’t feeling good earlier, but then I started playing my guitar and fell asleep on it. I’m not sure how long I was out for, but I’m feeling much better. I’m just grateful that I don’t feel bad any more.


----------



## Alienfish

The NH spoopy update, it seems really nice. Also gotta stock up on the sweets!


----------



## zujika

I am happy that I woke up for work on time today... Yesterday was a different story.
I am also happy that my glasses arrived in the mail, sure is nice being able to see the world.

My breakfast was also very tasty, and just how I like it!


----------



## oak

My rabbit Theodore is feeling better this morning! When I brought him his breakfast he stood on his back legs (like a meerkat) and got excited so that's a great sign. I gotta try and clean his beard with a wet cloth today though and he's gonna be so pissed lmao. Kinda cute when he's mad tho, so unthreatening & fluffy


----------



## zenni

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much for the kind thoughts ; that really means a lot to me. I am feeling significantly better.  still mad, but I’m back to enjoying the game and being excited about the halloween items.


Waiiiittt posters are not catalogue eligible anymore??? T_T Wow I am late with the news
I'm thankful for being alive this morning. Yesterday I had a pretty depressive episode and was just scared for life in general. I woke up this morning and as soon as I opened my room door, my cat came running in. Thankful to see her face and enjoy a new month! And the pumpkins in ACNH


----------



## Dunquixote

zenni said:


> Waiiiittt posters are not catalogue eligible anymore??? T_T Wow I am late with the news
> I'm thankful for being alive this morning. Yesterday I had a pretty depressive episode and was just scared for life in general. I woke up this morning and as soon as I opened my room door, my cat came running in. Thankful to see her face and enjoy a new month! And the pumpkins in ACNH


Yeah... it’s pretty depressing for me. but I’m back to having fun in the game and talking about it 
I’m glad you’re feeling better; cats are the perfect medicine for pretty much anything (at least to me  )


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Have my first stats exam today and I'm feeling super prepared and confident about it!


----------



## duckvely

got a perfect score on an exam i was stressing over


----------



## Alienfish

I'll probably never learn how to crochet properly but i made like, a duck foot lol


----------



## oak

I bought a floral print turtle neck today and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Bcat

I can do full pushups now! I can only do 3 in a row before I need a break, but I used to only be able to do them on my knees, so progress!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> I can do full pushups now! I can only do 3 in a row before I need a break, but I used to only be able to do them on my knees, so progress!


teach me your ways, I can't do push ups at all lmao


----------



## Bcat

xSuperMario64x said:


> teach me your ways, I can't do push ups at all lmao


Chloe Ting lol. She will show you the way


----------



## Dim

Kuroh said:


> Livin' it up with the weather being cloudy and rainy all week  I LOVE THE AUTUMN





Bcat said:


> Lol this. Everybody hates cloudy and rainy days, but they’re my favorite. So much more fun to go outside without a blaring sun in your face!


The humidity though....


----------



## deerteeth

The ACNH update made me very happy today : )
I'm also going to my friend's house to make pumpkin cupcakes tomorrow, so I've been excited about that!


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m happy that I don’t have any classes tomorrow. I’m planning on finishing all of today’s and tomorrow’s assignments tonight so I can have a day off tomorrow wish me luck, I have 19 assignments to get through still and it’s 6pm . I plan on playing AC and Pokémon sword tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally overcame my stubbornness and made an alt account last night (for storage purposes and maybe to decorate). I am extremely happy with how she looks even though she is only going to be used for storage lol. I will decorate her interior though .

Also had a lot of fun today. I had two friends visit my island to celebrate my grumpy looking smug cat’s birthday , one who I haven’t see since sometime before the fireworks festival.  Got some helpful and nice feedback from both or them.


----------



## Alienfish

Got to change the type/brand of my bc pills, hopefully they will work better 

Also also got my lost in purgatory forever package with some cooooool tiedye beans in it. aka. warrior duster cape thing and a bell sleeved top!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Got my doctor's appointment over with, picked up a nice McDonald's breakfast as a reward and it is Friday! Also Star Wars: Squadrons comes out today which I might pick up.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy for Autumn, the season that puts me in the happiest mood  ☺ and I'm happy for this lovely rendition of the fall theme of Harvest Moon (Now Story of Seasons) Back to Nature~


----------



## Kalle

Quite a few things: I'm alive and fairly healthy. Having more time to spend with my older cat. And, of course, crisp and cool Autumn weather.


----------



## Dim

Humidity is finally down. It's nice and cool~


----------



## Bcat

Registered to vote online! (like two days before the deadline lol) Glad I remembered to do it. I would’ve been devastated if I couldn’t vote yet again because they never mailed me a forum like I requested.


----------



## mayortiffany

I finally opened the Animal Crossing Switch case I ordered online, and I'm really pleased with it! 

Despite being in limbo for 3 weeks, it got to my house safely. The picture on the case is a lot prettier than it looked online, there's great storage inside for cartridges, and the case seems to be very protective.

For reference, it's a vault case by HORI!


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a fun time with @JSS today who visited my island.  I feel a lot better after talking to him and a few of my other friends here  and am happy thinking about how many friends that I have made since returning from my NL hiatus and how extremely kind and patient they have been with me. For someone that is bad at making friends offline, I feel like this is progress and gives me a reason to build more confidence and raise my self-esteem a little higher. I want to thank not just my friends but anyone that read my posts too and didn’t get annoyed or offended by my opinion or repeated complaints. Thanks everyone.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Made it through a root canal! Dentist work is either boring or painful, so I was crazy nervous about it. Went like a dream in the end. 

Fear = delusions. lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I woke up without any back pain today and it's been a pretty good day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm happy that I was more engaged and productive in my classes than usual!


----------



## Imbri

Got through my joint fusion surgery yesterday and had a pretty good night, pain-wise. I'm laying low for a bit and out of work for 4 weeks.


----------



## oak

I bought 3 big orange pumpkins from the grocery store and they are now wonderfully decorating the steps outside my house. I'm not carving any pumpkins yet though or they will rot fast but I like them in their natural state anyways.


----------



## deirdresgf

felicity is fully moved into my island today!! as for real life though, there’s nothing haha


----------



## Mars Adept

I gave in to my sins and started playing ACNH again after four months. I don’t know how to feel about that, but other people would see it as a good thing and I don’t know where else to put this, so here.


----------



## _Rainy_

I just went to the store and bought so many snacks!


----------



## The Orange

I got to order new glasses today!

I haven't had the ability to get new ones in years, so I am super pumped!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy I got a good amount of work in for the week despite being physically, mentally, and emotionally exhausted.  Just got to keep chipping away week by week.


----------



## Dunquixote

Graham is moving to my island tomorrow, so I’m happy about now having the opportunity to give him a better chance and get his picture .


----------



## Lightspring

Today, I had fresh Shanghai _lamian _noodles and some delicious assorted cookies. I’d say today was pretty good overall.


----------



## Kattea

Happy that I’m in a better place than I was last year.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

im going to GOODWILL SOON!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Package is coming in tomorrow/today!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had a digital interview today. It's nice because I rarely even get to the interview stage, and this one allowed me to record my responses rather than having to talk to a person lmao

Probably won't get the job but it's just nice to feel like I am getting _somewhere_


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I FINISHED MY CROCHET PROJECT! I'm currently assembling a care package with the scarf I crocheted for my friend. I really hope he likes it!!! 

Also happy that I leave for Boston in like 2 weeks!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA~!!!! >w<


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that today is my off day from work and I don’t have to worry about anything or anyone but myself.  : )


----------



## Kalle

Katsudon and making music.


----------



## milktae

I got asked to be a mod in a server I’m in c:
and I grew some pumpkins in acnh :0


----------



## Imbri

I had to go to the store today for cat food, and I was concerned about how difficult driving might be. It was awkward, but I managed okay. Completely wiped out when I got home, though.

But at least I know I'm not fully housebound.





It's sort of a shame the bandages don't come in colors, because a red one would make a credible lobster.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Still riding on the feelings of joy from seeing my S/O for a few hours yesterday. We got McDonald's fries, and I finally got to give him the fanmade Amiibo card of Dobie that I've had for a while now. :3 I'm also happy that work things got resolved before Monday morning.


----------



## LadyDestani

My favorite football team finally won their first game for the season.  They've been on a losing streak and the team they beat has been struggling as well, but at least it's a win.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got a lot of stuff done on animal crossing I was stressing over, and I got to be lazy all day watching TV instead of doing chores or homework. Also have some icecream in the freezer and my sister is making cookies. It's going to be a nice evening.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i only have 132 pokemon left to get for my pokedex in swsh!


----------



## Sophie23

I finally got Judy on my island!!


----------



## _Rainy_

MayorSophie23 said:


> I finally got Judy on my island!!


I ended up seeing your post in the what’s bothering you thread and then seeing it here immediately afterwards. Made me laugh. congrats on getting her!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm happy that I finished the reading for English today. It wasn't much, but at least I got **** done! Feeling like I got my groove again lmao.


----------



## Bcat

I made a meme that went “viral” on reddit. Like 20k karma plus a buttload of awards. First time that’s happened to me lol


----------



## milktae

I won a nitro giveaway on discord and talked to a couple of my friends today 
also got most of my work done earlier :3


----------



## Sanaki

I finished my 10 page paper and did most of my homework for a class I was behind in. I get to relax with animal crossing finally after spending my whole weekend doing homework.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

After many months of skin care, it looks like my face is finally starting to clean up.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m glad I got my daily tasks in and my work done today, and had a relatively stress-free day.


----------



## pochy

i finally took a step in the right direction for uni after procrastinating for waay too long.


----------



## Alienfish

Apparently one of mom's friends knew some lady that used to work over at job agency before retiring so they said they'd check up on things for me which sounds good tbf, can't believe the incompetence of some people there (basically you can have a ph.d in architecture and work there lol...)


----------



## moonbunny

i had an appointment at the fracture clinic today. that doc said they should be able to remove the cast in just 4 weeks. thats much better than the 2 months anticipated by ER doc


----------



## Mimi Cheems

The package I shipped for my friend is currently in-transit to the destination ;w; I'M SO EXCITED! I put a lot of cute things in the box I think he'd really like. For example, the first volume of the My Hero Academia manga! I threw in some of his favorite snacks as well c: Here's to hoping he enjoys it!

Also, I'm super delighted that I might be seeing the previously mentioned friend again soon! Since he moved away it's kinda sad that I can't see him whenever I want, but my mom told me one weekend in November, we can go see him! >w< I miss him so much, so I really hope things work out!


----------



## Kuroh

Tried the Pumpkin Pie Blizzard from Dairy Queen and it was perfect!


----------



## mayortiffany

Kuroh said:


> Tried the Pumpkin Pie Blizzard from Dairy Queen and it was perfect!



Ooh, you might just tempt me to try it! I saw an ad for it on Facebook, but I thought the flavour combination might be a bit erm... questionable and decided against it. I generally like pumpkin things, but I've never tried pumpkin pie ice cream!

I feel badly for ice cream shops.. in the summer they get a lot of foot traffic, but as the weather is getting cold where I am, I can't see too many people being interested in frozen treats.


----------



## Kuroh

mayortiffany said:


> Ooh, you might just tempt me to try it! I saw an ad for it on Facebook, but I thought the flavour combination might be a bit erm... questionable and decided against it. I generally like pumpkin things, but I've never tried pumpkin pie ice cream!
> 
> I feel badly for ice cream shops.. in the summer they get a lot of foot traffic, but as the weather is getting cold where I am, I can't see too many people being interested in frozen treats.


I think that they did the pumpkin pie flavor justice for sure! Might be good to try the mini size as a sort of sample 

Same here, I hope that the ice cream shops will be OK during these difficult times  I love cold treats all-year round! (My family thinks it's weird, though )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just found out that my brother is also against Trump which is a relief. although if either of my parents ever found out they would probably disown us lol.

also slowly but surely working through getting all of my assignments done for this week. there is way too much going on at once for me to really be content but I'm glad to be getting anything done tbh.


----------



## Dunquixote

MayorSophie23 said:


> I finally got Judy on my island!!



Congratulations! I’m glad you found her


----------



## Snowesque

We weatherized the windows so we should be able to save some money on heating this year.


----------



## milktae

My album came in and I’m so happy about it 


Spoiler: Super One









 the quality


----------



## Dunquixote

I just spent most of my gems in OPTC on a banner i was waiting for and I got three new legends - one a debut (only the third or fourth unit i got on debut of the three years I’ve been playing), one i wanted, one I didn’t want but will probably need at some point so I’m happy. A little bummed I didn’t get one unit I wanted even though it’s not boosted on the part i pulled.  Overall, the three new legends and two new rare recruits made all those gems well invested.  I think i should’ve stopped after i got those three legends. 

Also had a good time with @LittleMissPanda today, who visited my island. She always is so kind to me and is understanding when I talk about things that are silly or that I am worrying too much about. ^.^


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Super happy that I got to work with one of my favorite co-workers today! Serving ice-cream isn't so bad when you've got your best bud with 'ya!

Also, I'm happy because now I'm home, can relax, do my Russian lessons, and watch some Demon Slayer! :3

I also get paid either Thursday or Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm very happy I got villager photos of some villagers who had moved away without my getting them yet, and a few that currently live on my island so I can let them move and get more cats. Thanks to @Jhine7! My all cat island will soon come to fruition.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had a great day today!! Tried out doing tie dye on my own for the first time. Listened to some chill music while tie dyeing. Did some laundry. Made chocolate chip cookies. Had some sushi. And my husband bought me a belated birthday gift, which was a necklace I have been eyeing for weeks

Hoping the shirts I tie-dyed turn out good


----------



## Alienfish

One of my packages seems to have left san fran airport so that's good  For some reason frisco works way better than LA when it comes to USPS lol.


----------



## Snowesque

Restocked on food for a couple weeks plus got my two shirts and our chocolates in the mail.


----------



## Bcat

Treated myself to a new book by one of my favorite authors! Devouring it along with homemade cookies and a tall mug of milk


----------



## moonbunny

found out that my job is giving me 1 month of paid medical leave


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today was better... Even if it's the only day this week it'll be like that I am grateful to have had a mental break. Praying the rest of the week keeps up.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was less stressful than the past two days thankfully.  It was nice and unseasonably warm outside and I got a $35 Amazon gift card from work.


----------



## Sanaki

I got a lot of homework done today and my day is finally over. Had to go to work and close the shop tonight, I got an iced coffee on the way home which is my favorite comfort drink.


----------



## Dunquixote

I found out this morning that one of my cat’s blood pressure which was previously high is back to normal. 

Also I am a little excited about just starting another project on my island which requires me to make another character (yay more storage room). The smarter thing to do to save me more work (just wouldn’t get the extra storage), would be to move my house to the place I’m planning to put my new character’s house since some of my designs in my house I’m going to need to transfer to this one to go with the area’s theme. I’m kinda nervous about the idea I’m starting since it requires a lot of terraforming and takes up a lot of room and I am bad at reverting areas back to how they looked before I modified it. Either way, so far it looks promising. It is going to be a pain to get through all the beginning (since it was with my first alt). It is going to be worth it for the storage space, extra jack poster & luna’s bed .


----------



## Alienfish

This shopping service got a couple of my items! Though I'm gonna wait til they get them all so I can send them at the same time 

Also seeing two friends on Saturday afternoon  Feeling happy to have something to look forward to these days, man.


----------



## Midoriya

Super happy I’ve been able to get work in and will have time to get the rest of it in this week.  I’m also really thankful for all of my current friends and the new ones I’ve made as well.  They are such a blessing and a bright spot on my otherwise rainy day.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Decorating cupcakes for Halloween!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Watching some anime today with my close friend, Blake! 

I'm also getting my hair done (sort of)~ I can't wait :3


----------



## oak

I'm happy it's pumpkin season which means I can start painting them again. It's therapeutic. Why is painting on a pumpkin more fun then a canvas?


Spoiler


----------



## _Rainy_

I had a surprise quiz today that I didn’t do so well in it because the program graded it wrong. I emailed the teacher about it and it turns out that I got them all right. I’m happy about that and I’m also happy that I don’t have any classes for the next three days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the week is almost over and one by one I've been getting all my assignments done. I've also been unusually productive today.

also today in front of the student center there was a display of LGBT+ stuff and they were giving out a bunch of free things. I got an ace flag pin, a pin that has a rainbow and says "show your true colors," a sequin snap bracelet that is really colorful, and a small rainbow flag. I love them so much!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm ready for this week to be over.  But my team at work did do a virtual escape room challenge today and that was pretty fun.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my raincoat showed up today, i got rain boots, and tomorrow im gonna get a shelf for my switch games, dock, and controller and something to hold the game cartridges!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Sorted out stuff at work and my boss' boss liked the project plan that I put together! ^.^

@LadyDestani, oooh, how did the virtual escape room challenge work? c:


----------



## LadyDestani

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @LadyDestani, oooh, how did the virtual escape room challenge work? c:


It was a lot more linear than a normal escape room. Instead of everybody doing their own thing and solving different puzzles individually, we all had to work together to solve one puzzle before moving on to the next one.

One person would open up the puzzle and share their screen so we could all see it. The puzzles had a brief write-up setting up the story and describing what we had to do. They involved things like filling in missing information on a form, clicking on the correct spots on a map, or dragging and dropping items into the correct places.

While the one person had the puzzle up, the rest of us would search through files on a website looking for clues. We were given photos, dossiers, and other documents as evidence so we could direct the puzzle solver on how to complete the tasks. Once we completed the first puzzle, it unlocked the second puzzle and so on.

We completed everything but went 30 seconds over the time limit so it was considered a fail. 

Still fun, though.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I now get a 4 day weekend. Definitely nice to have more time to just relax and not have to worry about work.


----------



## Alienfish

Gave my computer(laptop) a good large cleaning yesterday (blowing out dust with air spray, wiped screen and keyboard, bought a new mousepad because the other was getting gross, and cleaned my usb fan stand etc.) I should really get a new mouse at some point too if I can find a good corded one  Feel great today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got a letter from disability services this morning saying that they have approved my ESA application!! I can finally bring my baby bean (my puppy) to my dorm!!


----------



## oak

Sitting on my phone at work is the best.


----------



## lazyislander

nothing, everything. my island is coming along nicely. that's a plus c:


----------



## Sophie23

Wednesday I picked up some cute goodies and today I played some Pokemon Pearl  

I have 8 Gym badges and I have caught Palkia.


----------



## pochy

i feel much closer to my family than i did a few years ago, i'm happy about that


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Got my hair done last night and it looks SO beautiful!

Today I had a job interview and got hired on the spot! I start working when I get back from my Boston trip, which is in 9 days!!! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s payday once again.  Wooooooooo


----------



## Midoriya

Also happy that I set up a doctor’s appointment  and ordered my dad a birthday gift along with myself  .  It’s a Dallas Stars Western Conference Champions t-shirt.  Hehehe...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-I got delicious food
-I'm playing minecraft with a friend later today
-I've been playing some of my other favorite games and it's been a blast
-It's the first day of fall break


----------



## Kuroh

I had some really great tomato soup  and a pesto grilled cheese!
also the leaves starting to change color makes for some peaceful scenery


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really happy about all of the good friends that I’ve made here. I feel a lot calmer and leas nervous about my posts than I was when I first joined a couple years ago. Of course, I still edit my posts like crazy due to anxiety but nowhere as much as I used to. If this is not progress, then Idk what is. I do wish I could feel this at ease when talking to my offline friends or make friends easier in person, then again, it has been awhile since I last saw them or gotten out of the house aside from grocery shopping.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@LadyDestani, it sounds like the challenge was very well organized and that you and your teammates had fun! It makes sense that the puzzles are more linear because it would be hard to try solving multiple puzzles simultaneously over the same call. XD 

I'm happy to have a long weekend (Thanksgiving in Canada) after a very...everything sort of week of work. Looking forward to catching up with uni friends and touring @Dunquixote's island on Sunday. :3 I'm also happy to be slowly finding answers to the spiritual side of life with guidance from my S/O and his patience with helping me appreciate the small parts of life that make it beautiful and worth living. ☺


----------



## oak

It's Canadian Thanksgiving weekend and I get to go to my friend's place tomorrow for a turkey dinner. There's only gonna be 5 of us there including my boyfriend but it still feels nice to have plans. My friend has never cooked a turkey dinner so I'm excited to see how it turns out. I'm in charge of bringing the pies.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I got a lot of work done today.


----------



## Mariah

It was 80 degrees today so I got to ride my bike!


----------



## oak

I saw 2 big slugs this morning hanging out on a tree and they had the coolest patterns. I think slugs are cute idk about y'all. They are just thicc meaty friends


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s rainy and chilly out right now, my favorite. I’m not supposed to be drinking coffee, but I can’t resist sitting in my porch swing with it. I’ll stop drinking coffee tomorrow


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy that my 20 year old cat is feeling better today; she wasn’t feeling good yesterday :/. She’s back to begging and waking me up meowing and putting her face up to mine because she wants to snuggle.

Also really excited about how my project is turning out. Looking forward to working on it more today


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Got my chores done, so I'm kicking back with old YouTube videos from my favourite channels until it's time to hang out with uni friends over Discord. ☺ Also catching up with a couple mentors that I met through past internships.


----------



## Roxxy

Just happy today as my gorgeous son updated my profile life is hard atm for so many reasons but this means a lot to me so I am grateful for the time and effort


----------



## oak

I've got my nice clothes on for canadian Friendsgiving dinner and it feels nice to not be wearing sweatpants lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so no work today and I got to sleep in.  I feel really well rested at the moment.


----------



## pochy

i'm so happy rigjt now i could cry!!! i'm going on a walk with my parents and hopefully sister tomorrow too!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I had an AMAZING day today! I went out and got to see amazing fall colors, I got a new hoodie, and I hit the jackpot on fishing tourney prizes.


----------



## Saylor

I submitted my research proposal and finished the rest of my work for this weekend so I can relax tomorrow!


----------



## Midoriya

I got the last of my work in for the week and have another off day for Sunday.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I destroyed my friends who are much better at Mario Kart than me in 200cc with frantic items

I only got second place once


----------



## xlisapisa

It rained today; hasn’t rained in a while, so it was a nice change in weather and it’s also starting to get cooler out. I love hoodie weather!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Had a lot of fun touring @Dunquixote's island and chatting. :3 Otherwise, it's also nice to look forward to an extra day to kick back and relax tomorrow.


----------



## deana

I went on my first proper non-essential trip today for the first time since the pandemic started. We went to a nearby historical site where there is a lot of outdoor space so it actually felt really safe and there were a lot of good protocols in place. It was really nice to get out for once.

I also got my first pumpkin spice latte of the season and bought a carrot cake


----------



## oak

My friend gave me 2 gifts yesterday at our Friendsgiving dinner and I wasn't even expecting them. One was a shirt with cherries on it cause it's my native fruit in ACNH and the other was a little squirrel figurerine. I put in on my fireplace mantel with my fall decor. Now I feel like I gotta get him something though hmmm..


----------



## Dunquixote

I enjoyed @TheSillyPuppy’s visit very much today, though I feel bad that I couldn’t let her stay as long as she may have wanted because I wasn’t sure when we were going to do the cats’ treatments. Sorry ><. 

I’ve been enjoying having visitors more and more in spite my island being a flower and dropped item mess lol (it’s kinda embarrassing). My stomach is feeling better today .


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so once again, I got some much needed sleep.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> I enjoyed @TheSillyPuppy’s visit very much today, though I feel bad that I couldn’t let her stay as long as she may have wanted because I wasn’t sure when we were going to do the cats’ treatments. Sorry ><.
> 
> I’ve been enjoying having visitors more and more in spite my island being a flower and dropped item mess lol (it’s kinda embarrassing). My stomach is feeling better today .



Aww, das okie. I hope your kitties' treatments went smoothly. :3 I'm also glad that you're feeling better yourself! 

My island has also gone through the stage of being a mess of flowers and dropped items, so I like to think they are necessary stages of the island designing process. XD

I applied a hair mask this afternoon, and my hair feels a lot smoother now. ☺


----------



## Mars Adept

I was playing Super Mario Bros. 35 and I won a round, and by sheer luck ended up getting a lot of coins too.

Since the leaderboard for this week has just started, that means I’m in the top 100 for the time being. Very surprising, especially since I’ve only had one or two wins before this. : )



Spoiler


----------



## Gwen Jones

Pain goes away on payday. Yes! It's payday and it's a happy day!


----------



## Alienfish

My other package also popped up in Sweden now, and even though I'm probably gonna have to pay up for both of them once customs is done I just want my stuff it's been gone way too long, man.


----------



## Lightspring

After having to wear braces twice in my life, today I finally got them off!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my dog got to meet three new people today and he was really excited but he also knows to sit down when someone is petting him, he's such a good boy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

FINALLY unlocked Baby Luigi in Mario Kart Wii. He's the first thing I've unlocked in that game in 10 years!
Still got a loooooot of work to do. It's gonna be difficult but it's a fun game nontheless


----------



## milktae

NCT’s album dropped at 2 and it’s SO GOOD also happy I actually preordered it lmao

and I got to pickup my saxophone and other stuff for band


----------



## AlyssaAC

The weather is finally cooling down enough that I can start going outside to swing on my chair in the backyard. Finally Fall is here...


----------



## xara

my grandfather randomly sent me some money today,, i’m not sure what sparked his generosity but i definitely really appreciate it c’:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally cooled down to an average 90 degrees here. Gets to around 60 degrees at night and it's suuper nice.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Minecraft Steve comes out today for Smash AND the Halloween Overwatch event has started! Looking forward to trying both! Also, so far today has been very mild work wise which I am grateful for.


----------



## Kuroh

I had a frappucino and tomato/mozzarella panini from Starbucks


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a lot of fun with @JSS today ^.^; we experienced Halloween together and it was so much fun with a friend. I am extremely grateful for all the friends that I have made here.  I was expecting the usual pitfall seed today and I was surprised there was none to be found . It must’ve been my Punchy outfit  (that he gave me). Can’t wait until he comes to celebrate halloween in my town .


----------



## Lady Timpani

Unfortunately I have to go in to work at 6 in the morning tomorrow, but the bright side is that, now that I'm an employee and not a student, I'll be getting paid to run the extremely tedious QC!


----------



## LadyDestani

Work has been a lot less stressful so far this week.  I'm hoping it stays like this for a while.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Shortened week due to Thanksgiving. I'm also looking forward to catching up with uni friends this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I am happy about me getting one of my favorite villagers


----------



## xSuperMario64x

no classes tomorrow :,,,,,)

also been looking at different crocheting/knitting patterns for blankets and I'm really interested in buying a few balls of thick yarn and practicing the standard knit. only thing is I'm worried about how much it's gonna cost for materials lol. I'll prob be making a trip to a craft store this weekend to check out prices!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Somehow I feel really happy in general.
I'm not sure what it is, I just haven't been as depressed as I thought I was going to be. I think it's because I have been hanging out with my insane friends and I have been generally doing things I absolutely love to death lately, aka watching videos you would generally watch at 3 am and playing some club penguin or other games (i have no life, somewhat)
Also practiced guitar and piano today. I think i'm getting better at stretching my small hands to hit frets and keys which is making me feel a different kind of happy (somehow) as well.


----------



## Xeleron

I was able to reconnect with a friend who I hadn't talked to in a while and we basically continued our conversation from where we left it off last time. It's nice to know that I have quite a few people like that in my life, that no matter how long we stop talking to each other for, when we do, we will always go back to how things were before that "intermission" lol


----------



## Midoriya

I got my blood drawn and flu shot, and feel relatively fine!  Also got some tasty food afterwards.


----------



## hakutaku

Got a reference for my university application today! Pretty excited about it, I'm aiming for a history degree. The Great British Bake Off aired last night too, so me and my mum will be watching it together later tonight!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Got an e-mail back from an artist I commissioned to find out what I commissioned is complete! She sent me the final piece and it looks SO nice! Exactly what I envisioned! It's a piece of me and my friend Tristan dressed up as the angel/devil dynamic (him as a devil/imp and me as an angel~). It looks super nice! 

Another thing I'm happy about today is that we had a bonfire since my step-mothers mother is visiting and she wanted to have one before she had to leave on Friday. I got to enjoy some s'mores by the fire~ :3


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got a pumpkin to carve this year (which i haven't in yeeears)!! im gonna put hello kitty on her when halloween is closer and im gonna make lots of recipes with the insides (pie, bread, ice cream, roasted seeds)! gives me something to do to seeing as im too old to trick or treat now :3


----------



## Dunquixote

Midoriya said:


> I got my blood drawn and flu shot, and feel relatively fine!  Also got some tasty food afterwards.



I’m so glad to hear it went okay and that you got something good after ^.^. 

I am so happy right now because even though I was pushing my luck, I got myself two more new legends in OPTC; still no Shanks Crew but I will take them both especially since one is a debut unit and one has my favorite Japanese voice actor voicing over him (Hiroshi Kamiya ).


----------



## Mariah

I bought a spin bike, a griddle, and a cookie scoop for prime day!


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m happy about all of the snacks my sister sent me. Although I don’t eat marshmallows so I’ll probably give those away.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

This is going to sound stupid, but I've accomplished the impossible and have memorized Esteban's full name. (he's from Suite Life of Zack and Cody btw)


----------



## Alienfish

Bought some teeth floss finally, man I'm so bad at doing it+ restocking them at home so. Also got a new computer mouse, old one stopped working yesterday and I couldn't bend it up and change battery, so yeah.


----------



## Corrie

DinosaurDumpster said:


> This is going to sound stupid, but I've accomplished the impossible and have memorized Esteban's full name. (he's from Suite Life of Zack and Cody btw)


Now you just need to learn how to pronounce Ilsa's full name. 

Ilsa Schicklgrubermeiger-von Helsinger Kepelugerhoffer


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm happy to be packing for my trip tonight! I leave in like... 3 days omg...

ALSO! I'm really happy that we're having my favorite for dinner :3 Pierogi and kielbasa hehe~


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Found my MP3 player ;v;

Now I just need to find my DS Lite.


----------



## zujika

I'm happy that I am 2 for 2 on making it to the gym.
Didn't exert myself fully, but hey, I showed up.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm so happy that my ACNH edition Switch arrived safely today. The island data transfer was successful (Nintendo Support is so so patient and friendly; I also like not having to talk to someone over the phone), and I've set everything up, though I might adjust desk placements over the weekend. The game is even more beautiful and aesthetic on a full-sized monitor, and I can still talk with my S/O over Discord while having the ambient game music playing on speakers. Besides my uni degree, I think this is the happiest purchase of my life so far, lol. I feel like I'm making a bigger deal out of this than it real is.


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> I’m happy about all of the snacks my sister sent me. Although I don’t eat marshmallows so I’ll probably give those away.



That Pusheen is so adorable. I don’t like marshmallows or a lot of sweets but I can tell you and your sister have good taste in snacks (and cute things ^.^)


TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm so happy that my ACNH edition Switch arrived safely today. The island data transfer was successful (Nintendo Support is so so patient and friendly; I also like not having to talk to someone over the phone), and I've set everything up, though I might adjust desk placements over the weekend. The game is even more beautiful and aesthetic on a full-sized monitor, and I can still talk with my S/O over Discord while having the ambient game music playing on speakers. Besides my uni degree, I think this is the happiest purchase of my life so far, lol. I feel like I'm making a bigger deal out of this than it real is.



Congrats! I am kinda jelly .

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

I forgot to post what I’m happy about. I talked to some of my friends here and now I feel a bit better (though now drained lol) than I was earlier; earlier I was a bit crabby. Can’t really talk about it.   :x.


----------



## Imbri

I got to see a good friend for lunch today. It's been since February that we last saw each other, because of the virus.

Also, I got a bunch of new stickers!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> That Pusheen is so adorable. I don’t like marshmallows or a lot of sweets but I can tell you and your sister have good taste in snacks (and cute things ^.^)
> 
> 
> Congrats! I am kinda jelly .
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020
> 
> I forgot to post what I’m happy about. I talked to some of my friends here and now I feel a bit better (though now drained lol) than I was earlier; earlier I was a bit crabby. Can’t really talk about it.   :x.



Thank you, I hope you're able to get your hands on one yourself, sooner or later! ^-^

I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday and I'll be watching a spooky movie in the spirit of Halloween with my friends over Discord. :3


----------



## arturia

Vacuumed some rooms so there aren't any dust/cat hair bunnies floating around


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy today because I finished writing a new chapter to my story ☺❤ I also had a really nice chat with @Dunquixote a good friend of mine who has been cheering me up just by taking the time to talk to me  I'm really thankful for that.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy I got more work done today and that my friends are there for me when I need them.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that this week hasn't been too stressful and tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

im making a bunny hat/hoodie thingy out of my old hoodie i was gonna toss like the ones on tiktok! i was gonna hand sew it, but my mom's gonna use her sewing machine for me tomorrow.

if anyone wants to see ill add a pic when it's done!

edit: 
its done! heres my gloomy bear modeling it! its a bit crude looking but i still love it! <3


----------



## aericell

celebrated my dog’s birthday


----------



## Mr_Persona

I took a shower and l feel very nice! And l get the whole day to myself for today

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020



LOEY said:


> celebrated my dog’s birthday


How old is he/she turning?


----------



## Dunquixote

The hair cut went well. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that none of us gets sick; i do trust our stylist a lot so, I’m going to be optimistic.

I have been very happy talking to @LittleMissPanda, @TheSillyPuppy, @Reneezombie @JSS @xara (in this thread, what’s bothering you, or dms) over the last couple of weeks. I am very appreciative with their patience with me. I feel so much better now I have friends to talk to about some things I’m holding in; the only thing now I worry about is taking their kindness for granted and annoying them about the same stuff. I have some serious issues i need to keep working on including moving on even though I am concerned about some things continuing to be a problem. Anyways, wanted this post this here to give my thanks to them all and to let them know I’m here for them. I’d like to also thank @oak & @saucySheep, @Midoriya too for being really kind to me and always friendly too . I sometimes worry i come across as creepy or rude by always commenting or liking their posts since I like to like people’s posts or love them when I agree or really like something they wrote or to show I’m listening or am concerned. thanks everyone. (i hope this doesn’t make anyone uncomfortable either ><).


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> The hair cut went well. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that none of us gets sick; i do trust our stylist a lot so, I’m going to be optimistic.
> 
> I have been very happy talking to @LittleMissPanda, @TheSillyPuppy, @Reneezombie @JSS @xara (in this thread, what’s bothering you, or dms) over the last couple of weeks. I am very appreciative with their patience with me. I feel so much better now I have friends to talk to about some things I’m holding in; the only thing now I worry about is taking their kindness for granted and annoying them about the same stuff. I have some serious issues i need to keep working on including moving on even though I am concerned about some things continuing to be a problem. Anyways, wanted this post this here to give my thanks to them all and to let them know I’m here for them. I’d like to also thank @oak & @saucySheep, @Midoriya too for being really kind to me and always friendly too . I sometimes worry i come across as creepy or rude by always commenting or liking their posts since I like to like people’s posts or love them when I agree or really like something they wrote or to show I’m listening or am concerned. thanks everyone. (i hope this doesn’t make anyone uncomfortable either ><).



you’re absolutely wonderful. you never have to worry about annoying me; we’re friends and i’ll always be around to listen about anything you want to talk about c’: ,, i appreciate your kindness more than i know how to express and i’m looking forward to hanging out with you this weekend


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Dunquixote said:


> The hair cut went well. I’m still keeping my fingers crossed that none of us gets sick; i do trust our stylist a lot so, I’m going to be optimistic.
> 
> I have been very happy talking to @LittleMissPanda, @TheSillyPuppy, @Reneezombie @JSS @xara (in this thread, what’s bothering you, or dms) over the last couple of weeks. I am very appreciative with their patience with me. I feel so much better now I have friends to talk to about some things I’m holding in; the only thing now I worry about is taking their kindness for granted and annoying them about the same stuff. I have some serious issues i need to keep working on including moving on even though I am concerned about some things continuing to be a problem. Anyways, wanted this post this here to give my thanks to them all and to let them know I’m here for them. I’d like to also thank @oak & @saucySheep, @Midoriya too for being really kind to me and always friendly too . I sometimes worry i come across as creepy or rude by always commenting or liking their posts since I like to like people’s posts or love them when I agree or really like something they wrote or to show I’m listening or am concerned. thanks everyone. (i hope this doesn’t make anyone uncomfortable either ><).



I'm glad that your haircut went well! I hope that your stylist's other clients are all as cautious as you and they are. 

Yay! I'm happy that I can provide support to folks whenever I can, so reading your comment brightened my day and has already put me in a better mood for the weekend. ^-^ Personally IRL, I didn't find a sizable group of folks that I could truly be my full self around until I got out of high school, so it's a huge relief once you can be yourself around people you're comfortable with. :3 You don't have to worry about annoying me -- I can fixate on certain things that bother me, too. XD You are also very kind and patient yourself -- don't ever forget to save some of those traits for yourself. ❤


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> you’re absolutely wonderful. you never have to worry about annoying me; we’re friends and i’ll always be around to listen about anything you want to talk about c’: ,, i appreciate your kindness more than i know how to express and i’m looking forward to hanging out with you this weekend



Aw shucks. Thanks ^.^; same goes back at you. You are super sweet and your enthusiasm about the game and your favorite villagers is so wonderful to see . That seriously helped make my day even brighter. I really hope you’ve been doing better this week.   You’re always welcome to dm or post on my profile if you need to chat . I am excited as well .  



TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm glad that your haircut went well! I hope that your stylist's other clients are all as cautious as you and they are.
> 
> Yay! I'm happy that I can provide support to folks whenever I can, so reading your comment brightened my day and has already put me in a better mood for the weekend. ^-^ Personally IRL, I didn't find a sizable group of folks that I could truly be my full self around until I got out of high school, so it's a huge relief once you can be yourself around people you're comfortable with. :3 You don't have to worry about annoying me -- I can fixate on certain things that bother me, too. XD You are also very kind and patient yourself -- don't ever forget to save some of those traits for yourself. ❤



Aw shucks; thanks ^.^. Both you two are super sweet and kind as well. ^.^ I’m actually not usually a patient person and I have my quirks and actually can be a bit petty some times  but I’m trying to work on this. 

Same here. took me so long to find a group of friends offline and even around them i feel a bit self-conscious around especially since I sometimes feel like they don’t understand my feelings or my mental issues. They are still great friends but I’m sometimes at a loss at how to express myself. I’ll figure it out someday though


----------



## aericell

Mr_Persona said:


> How old is he/she turning?


he turned 10!


----------



## Midoriya

Dunquixote said:


> - snip -



Thank you for the mention, though I don’t really feel like I did too much.  Regardless, thank you. You’re a great person to talk to and I just try to be friendly to everyone, so it all works out. 

—-

I’m happy today because it’s payday and I got to sleep in and get to have some good, fresh food now.


----------



## Corrie

It's Friday which means I can stay up late tonight and sleep in!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Midoriya said:


> Thank you for the mention, though I don’t really feel like I did too much.  Regardless, thank you. You’re a great person to talk to and I just try to be friendly to everyone, so it all works out.
> 
> —-
> 
> I’m happy today because it’s payday and I got to sleep in and get to have some good, fresh food now.



Thanks! I know I mentioned this before, but you were there for me when my cat was really sick and each time I talked to you, you were really nice to me so I felt you deserved mention since I really needed that kindness that day my kitty was sick.   And I’m glad today you’re doing well.


----------



## Mr_Persona

LOEY said:


> he turned 10!


Wow old. Well congratulations for him!


----------



## moonbyu

i talked to some friends today  that's about it buttt i haven't talked to anyone in a while so it's pretty cool 4 me.


----------



## Midoriya

Also happy today because I got my lab results back and it turns out I‘m perfectly healthy!  I also got assigned something new to do for work.  A chance to broaden my skills.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that my little brother finally decided to play Among Us with me! In one round, we were both the Impostors, and we won! Now that's what I call sibling power! I love my little brother so much. He's so great.

Anyways, I'm also happy because I'm almost done packing for my trip on Sunday! I'm super excited!!!! :3


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it didn't rain today. It looked like it might rain all day and I had to go to the grocery store. I hate carrying groceries in the rain, so I'm very glad it held off.

I'm also happy that the weekend is here and I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## oak

Only 1 hour & 15 minutes until my graveyard shift is over. Also the crane I was working for broke down so I got a 2 hour lunch break while they attempted to fix the beast. I shouldn't be happy we lost production time but I secretly am sshhhh


----------



## moo_nieu

I woke up first, and the silence is so peaceful <3


----------



## Alienfish

Got that goddamn class eventually since I got a party for it to farm with


----------



## oak

I watched a squirrel bury a nut in my front yard and it did the "pat pat pat" thing with it's paws trying to cover the nut. It's my favourite when they do that cause most of the time it's not even hidden afterwards lmao. Thank u squirrels for bringing me joyful moments


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I get to see my best friend who I've known for almost 10 years now! We don't see each other often so it's gonna be great. We may be complete opposites but that doesn't stop us at all =D


----------



## Bcat

I can do 5 full push-ups in a row now. Be jealous of me.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bcat said:


> I can do 5 full push-ups in a row now. Be jealous of me.



I aspire to be you! ❤ I suppose I'm also a bit jealous, hehe. 

I got to spend some quality time with my S/O. I also found Raymond for him on ticket no. 94, after multiple repeats, 4.5 hours of island hopping, and so - many - sheep - villagers.


----------



## TheDuke55

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Today I get to see my best friend who I've known for almost 10 years now! We don't see each other often so it's gonna be great. We may be complete opposites but that doesn't stop us at all =D


That's always a good feeling. I got a message from one of my old gaming buddies a while back and it was so out of the blue, but it was nice to play with them online again.


----------



## deana

I caught a lot of shiny Charmanders in pokemon go today  it's my partners favourite pokemon so I went a little overboard with catching them


----------



## Lady Timpani

Bcat said:


> I can do 5 full push-ups in a row now. Be jealous of me.


Swole queen


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Had a blast with the friend I mentioned in another post on this thread. We spent a bit too much money on hot topic but that's okay .---.


----------



## Mariah

I got my very own Tiny Chef!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I actually worked on some French assignments LMAO



Bcat said:


> I can do 5 full push-ups in a row now. Be jealous of me.



How the hell do you do push-ups properly? I'm good with sit-ups, but I dunno bout the other one. Props to you though! <33


----------



## Midoriya

I reached a new milestone for my work today and have an off day tomorrow!


----------



## Dunquixote

Midoriya said:


> I reached a new milestone for my work today and have an off day tomorrow!



Congrats! And glad to hear that you’re healthy  I hope you enjoy your time off .

I’m looking forward to hanging out with @xara tomorrow .  I tried to clean up my loose items as best as I could (which I should’ve also done when @JSS @kazaf @LittleMissPanda @JeffreyAC @TheSillyPuppy came over; sorry guys and girls ><. The lack of storage space is so real yet now i have two alt characters, I am stingy on what i use them for lol).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got my Halloween costume figured out today, plus I got to go to the costume store which is always a great time. 

I also got to paint some pumpkins while listening to the OST for A Nightmare Before Christmas. never actually watched the entire movie but speaking as a music major who has listened to a lot of classical music and live performances I gotta say that soundtrack is really good. I think I might watch that movie soon.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm playing animal crossing a lot again and it's a lot of fun, i'm glad i didn't fully lose interest in it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a lot of fun having @xara over for her first time at my island and @Reneezombie (and I enjoyed visiting her island as well ). Been a bit frustrated lately but am lucky to have made such good friends to help distract me . Thanks you two (and for listening me).


----------



## Mariah

Big Bud Press is opening up a Chicago store next week!


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good phone meeting. And surprised I'm not getting a cold in this goddamn weather cause the apartment sucks.


----------



## Corrie

After already complaining to the superintendent about my downstairs neighbours being obnoxiously loud all the time with their tv and music, I finally complained again. They've ignored her twice already. She said she's writing them an official noise complaint letter that will go in their file. If they fail to listen to that, they'll be asked to leave. I'll finally get peace!!

They'll blast their tv from 6pm-12am every weekday and then from 10am-3am on weekends, including random screamo music being blasted. It's been quite rough and I've had to put my mattress on the floor in my living room to be able to sleep. Their tv room is right under my bedroom so usually I can hear the noise in my bedroom, bathroom and kitchen but not as badly in my living room so I try to hang in there to get some sort of peace. I'm hoping this "official" notice will get them to stop. Otherwise, I'm even happier to get them out. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday I got assigned yet another new task for work, so now I have two new things I can work on this week.  Forgot to mention this yesterday.  Whoops.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm getting schoolwork done and it is not as daunting and overwhelming as i thought it would be!


----------



## Imbri

I'm getting my stitches out today. I'll still be wrapped up for a few weeks, because the bones are healing, but it's a step forward.


----------



## Radio

Finally finished a massive project proposal so now I can relax for the rest of the week.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I am currently out of town and on vacation ~ I missed my friends so much!!! I’m gonna have such a great time here


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Yesterday and Today are very nice days for me. Low pain so I feel like I can finally relax.


----------



## trashpedia

It's bright and sunny outside so at least today feels a bit nice.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Had a test in Japanese on the full Hiragana chart. Only missed 10 out of about 100 hiragana, which was WAYY better than the practice test!! I would have missed only 7 but I ran out of time. That's ok tho.


----------



## _Rainy_

Today my bunny Faye jumped up into the chair I was sitting in and sat in my lap. She’s never done that before so that was pretty great. Turns out she was just trying to see what I was eating and got pouty when I told her no.


----------



## Kuroh

Had restaurant takeout for dinner and it was amazing!!
Also the rainy, fall weather is awesome


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> Today my bunny Faye jumped up into the chair I was sitting in and sat in my lap. She’s never done that before so that was pretty great. Turns out she was just trying to see what I was eating and got pouty when I told her no.



Aw that’s so cute. She sounds like she’s becoming like my cat .

I am so happy I got two new legends from another pull i did late last night in my gacha game; I was pushing my luck again but it isn’t often when we get steps that make all posters legends. Still no Shanks Crew but that’s okay. I got an extremely cute Pudding unit that I forgot that I kinda wanted and v3 Aokiji  another one I kinda wanted. Back to saving my gems; hopefully they continue being generous about free gems.


----------



## trashpedia

Just ordered my stuff for my Wilbur costume this Halloween ^o^


----------



## Mariah

I got the most amazing package from my Halloween gift exchange.


----------



## Plume

It's been 8 months, but I finally got a haircut! I'm happy with the length, and the hairdresser was super nice. I'll definitely be going back to her!


----------



## Mariah

I won another giveaway! Instagram giveaways are no joke. I’ve won probably $1000 worth of stuff.


----------



## duckvely

a friend messaged me after a while just to say hi and it felt really sweet


----------



## -Lumi-

My dress patterns came today! So did some bobbins but that’s less exciting lol. I’m so happy about the patterns! They were still pretty expensive (Canadian sales are never as good ) but I’ve wanted them for a while. They’re both retro/vintage dresses and I’m super excited to try and make them!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I get a late start for school today. It was really nice to sleep in those extra 3 hours instead of waking up at 5 am.


----------



## Radio

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> My dress patterns came today! So did some bobbins but that’s less exciting lol. I’m so happy about the patterns! They were still pretty expensive (Canadian sales are never as good ) but I’ve wanted them for a while. They’re both retro/vintage dresses and I’m super excited to try and make them! ☺


What colours/patterns were they? Any one that you can pick as your favourite?


----------



## -Lumi-

Radio said:


> What colours/patterns were they? Any one that you can pick as your favourite?



I bought these two! I don’t know if I have a favourite yet but I really love how the Vogue one looks. I’ll probably make the Butterick pattern first though, as it’s easier! I’m not sure which fabrics I want to use for them yet, I’ll have to make practice pieces first using scrap fabrics!


----------



## hillareet

I just got my very first villager photo!!!!! Rosie decided to gift exchange her photo with me today and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## eseamir

I'm happy today because my fiancé and I finally got some watercolour illustrations we ordered for our wedding invitations!!


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a really good chat with @LittleMissPanda and had fun after we traded ^.^. It’s nice to be able to goof around in the game with my friends and to laugh. Been a bit frustrated lately so that is exactly what I needed ^.^.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished shopping for my nephews' birthday gifts today. My family has soooo many birthdays in October and November. It's like a marathon. Now I can start focusing on Christmas.


----------



## Midoriya

I got more work done today related to one of my new assignments plus a bunch of other things.  Also figured out on my own where the roaches coming into the house were coming from and have been spraying there every day.  Haven’t seen any of them since then.  Heh... I’m getting pretty good at this.


----------



## Fjoora

I consider any day where I conquer my workouts to be one that has something accomplished. I can't say that it makes me happy, given where I'm at in life, but it's that little extra something.


----------



## Kalle

Being alive and healthy (and cats).


----------



## hakutaku

My dad and I painted my whole bedroom today, which is an accomplishment since it's really big and it took nearly the entire day. I've been wanting to get it painted for years now so I'm pretty happy, just need to buy new floors and furniture now (ugh).


----------



## xara

i think i’ve finally figured out how i want to decorate an area on my island that i was struggling with. i probably won’t be working on executing it for a while + this isn’t a big deal but finally having some sort of idea about what i’d like to do feels good c’:


----------



## deana

Chinese food take out for dinner tonight was really satisfying and gave me a break from cooking.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished that new assignment for work I was working on, so now after getting daily tasks out of the way as well, I have some time to myself.  Currently really relaxed and stress-free thanks to a few friends of mine.  I’m going to play some Fire Emblem Heroes, Pokémon Masters, and Pokémon Sword/Shield now.


----------



## oak

I went to Michaels craft store today which is my fav place. I got a few more paints & a little autumn picture to hang up on the wall. Then I got 4 more pumpkins from the grocery store cause they are only 2.99 now. My boyfriend dug to the bottom of the bin to get the biggest pumpkin for me and I appreciated that lmao.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm looking forward to this week being over.  I got a lot done today though, so hopefully I can rest some this weekend.


----------



## xara

i got my midterm report card yesterday and despite my horrendous attendance, i’m currently passing both of my classes. i’ve been doing all of the work but there’s always been that little part of my brain that tells me i’ll fail at everything i do so,, it’s nice to prove that part of me wrong sometimes c’:


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I didn't post this yesterday because I fell asleep but I spent some time with a good friend of mine @Dunquixote last night  it was like experiencing a classic episode of Looney Tunes lol a lot of fun and silly moments ^^

Doing things such as playing Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky on the side, watching funny vids and listening to music helps too.

Not only that but in a week from today Pikmin 3 Deluxe comes out! ^^

Also, it's Friday, so that means I'm off work tomorrow, which means SLEEP


----------



## hakutaku

I finished off painting my room by myself today! I also got the part-time job I interviewed for so that's nice, and I'm having takeaway curry for dinner tonight


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Mariah said:


> I got my very own Tiny Chef!
> View attachment 327581


TINY CHEEEEEF!!! I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!! :V im so happy to see someone else who enjoys them! :3

~~~

i might be getting my hair shaved (THE EXTREME CHOP) and dyed today or sometime soon


----------



## Lady Timpani

I finally got full access to do everything at work so I'm not constantly hanging over the other techs' shoulders while they result out stuff. I also had one of the processing technicians ask me a technical question about a sample because she wasn't sure how to handle it, and idk, I feel like I've finally arrived in my profession. It's a really great feeling!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m normally one who prefers the sun over the rain, but it rained earlier and now the heater is on.  Everything smells and feels warm and toasty now, which I can appreciate since we are actually well into the fall season.  Ah... reminds me of the past.  

Also, today was payday.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I cleared out hundreds of school emails! Archived the ones that I wanted to keep... still need to sort 'em out and all. But at least it's waaay less cluttered.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I'm looking forward to getting some sleep this weekend.  Also, I'm excited to find out what's in store for us with the Halloween event tomorrow!


----------



## Mariah

Big Bud Press is opening their Chicago store on Friday!! Can’t wait to get some more jumpsuits!


----------



## Uffe

I asked for some pirate stuff so I could try to recreate my main room that I had in New Leaf. @Pendar and @xara helped me out, so I'm happy that because of them my house is coming along nicely.


----------



## oak

I voted today in my Canadian provincial election! I made sure to specify cause everyone assumes I'm talking about the american election lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m still under the weather, but i think the halloween fair has helped pick up my mood a bit (just need to find out if my sig is too big ><). I’m extremely excited about decorating the front of my house and the trick or treat one since I was considering buying a Lucky collectible eventually.


----------



## Uffe

Dunquixote said:


> I’m still under the weather, but i think the halloween fair has helped pick up my mood a bit (just need to find out if my sig is too big ><). I’m extremely excited about decorating the front of my house and the trick or treat one since I was considering buying a Lucky collectible eventually.


Oh no! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dunquixote

Uffe said:


> Oh no! I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you so much for the concern and well wishes . I think I will. I think the change in weather might be affecting me.


----------



## Saylor

I went to the creek to do sampling for my project and it was a really nice day out. It's so pretty this time of year.


----------



## milktae

even tho nct is in time out, I’m really happy my resonance pt 1 album came in and I pulled jaehyun :’)

edit: a trailer for season 2 of this drama I love just came out


----------



## visibleghost

apparently it’s the daylight savings switch in sweden tonight, meaning i get to sleep in another hour!!!! i’m exhausted after working a lot these past days so it will be so nice to be able to stay up a little later and still get enough sleep without feeling guilty about wasting the entire day


----------



## Dawnpiplup

The FACT that I've been trying to be productive more than usual today. I really am!!


----------



## Midoriya

I love all of my friends and am so thankful for each and every one of them.  They’re such a blessing.  I also really love seeing everyone post on the forums as well.  Lastly, I’m super stoked that the TBT staff goes above and beyond when it comes to site events, and has really done a lot for us this year.  That is what I’m currently happy about today.


----------



## cannedcommunism

went to church for the first time since March. was only in there for 20 minutes of the service, but I'm glad I was able to go at all


----------



## oak

The maple leaves on the ground right now are so crunchy when you step on them & very satisfying. I made sure to step on each one walking up the side walk.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

While playing Pokemon Diamond, I finally managed myself to get past the point I got to when I was a kid (right before the first gym). It was always a struggle for me to play Gen 4 and 5 games for some odd reason, so it made me really happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today so I'm feeling much more rested.  I also got the gutters cleaned, which was not fun, but at least it means I don't have to worry about doing it during my upcoming week off for my birthday.  But mostly I'm happy about the Halloween events currently going on and getting to see the lovely Wix again!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Completed this week's online French assignments! Also changed my ringtone to some badass Van Halen. 

AIN'T TALKIN BOUT LOVE-

... I took some coffee not too long ago, so I'm hoping to get more done for my other classes!


----------



## _Rainy_

My little study partner


----------



## oak

The party I voted for (NDP) won the election with a majority in my province! Also just a few days left until my union's election results are posted and everyone at work can calm down and stop arguing non stop.


----------



## Alienfish

That I actually started to play AQW daily these days for the past months and even more lately due to unemployment. I've been playing the game on and off for over 10 years now and there's so much I still need to do there. Also got some classes done the past few weeks and onto doing some right now also.

Also that my mom bought us this expensive shampoo (it was on discount), though she originally intended it to be an xmas gift for me. No privilege usage, but my hair can't use these cheap few dollar brands these days, I look like a floor mop urchin if I do.


----------



## MapleSilver

Getting noticeably better at MKWii. Probably not that great compared to the community nowadays but I'm probably at the point where I could get lucky with items and place decently.


----------



## -Lumi-

I finished (for the most part, I haven’t hemmed the bottom) my practice dress! I just made one out of bed sheets first to get a feel for how putting the garment together would work and the sizing of it. I’m really pleased with how easy the process was!

The pattern only has a couple pieces (three skirt panels, three bodice panels) and was pretty quick to sew together once I actually focused. The bodice part is definitely too big so I’m going to try and make it a little smaller this time around. I’m so excited though! Making a dress was a lot of fun, maybe even more fun than making skirts because I don’t have to deal with the waistband which always gives me grief.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was my off day so I slept for most of the day.  It was cold, raining, and gloomy outside and I didn’t have anything pressing to do so I didn’t feel like I needed to get up... lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am really having fun decorating the exterior of my house for the contest. I seriously love the decorating prompts; they help me get my creative juices going. I‘ve been falling into a lot of slumps lately with my island and have cut my time down on the game a bit. After I submit my entry, I might keep this or tweak it a bit. I wasn’t planning on decorating my exterior of my main’s house until later on, but this prompt gave me a reason to.


----------



## LadyDestani

I love the new backgrounds that we can use! They really perked me up today.

I also got a lot of stuff done today, like laundry and other chores, so I can free up my time to enjoy next weekend for my birthday. I'm looking forward to snuggling into fresh, clean sheets tonight, too.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Today was my father's birthday so there's that haha


----------



## Midoriya

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Today was my father's birthday so there's that haha



No kidding.  Today was my father’s birthday as well, lmao.  What a coincidence.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Midoriya said:


> No kidding.  Today was my father’s birthday as well, lmao.  What a coincidence.



That is awesome! Happy birthday to your dad! Hope he had a good one!


----------



## CasualWheezer

It snowed quite a bit in where I live so school's cancelled today, even for online only kids like me! I definitely needed that extra sleep!


----------



## Dunquixote

I just found out that a player that I see commenting on the reddit page of OPTC all thr time and makes helpful guides plays Last Cloudia another gacha game I play.  I want to reply to a comment of his and say hi, but i don’t know if that’d be creepy or rude.  I can’t say this makes my day better but it just is something that excited me just now since I respect him a whole ton. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

err on twitter i saw him commenting on last cloudia


----------



## Lady Timpani

LadyDestani said:


> I love the new backgrounds that we can use! They really perked me up today.
> 
> I also got a lot of stuff done today, like laundry and other chores, so I can free up my time to enjoy next weekend for my birthday. I'm looking forward to snuggling into fresh, clean sheets tonight, too.


Ooh are you a Halloween baby? Or November 1st?


----------



## LadyDestani

Lady Timpani said:


> Ooh are you a Halloween baby? Or November 1st?


November 1st, but I should have been a Halloween baby.  My mom was in labor for 36 hours due to complications.  I've always associated my birthday very closely with Halloween, though, and had trick-or-treating parties as a kid.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Unlocked Rosalina in MKWii today, the easy way of course. Also am finally feeling that i'm getting better at the game, because i'm one rank closer to unlocking Dry Bowser in the game as well.

Also am just having yet another nostalgia trip today. Although this time, it feels so much happier, I guess you can put it, than the other times I've had them.


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom apologized to me for hurting my feelings earlier and I just made a small design at harv’s studio that I had fun doing. I’m hoping my bud @JSS will like it  (and hopefully he will understand I am joking since my humor is dry and I really cannot read moods st all). I think I will be fine but when I start joking around with people for the first time, I kinda get nervous about it. I’ve tried joking about stuff with my offline friends and let’s just say awkward silence. i got laughs when i made fun of myself for sounding stupid tho. Anyways, I am still depressed but feel a bit better  (thanks @Reneezombie for letting me ramble).


----------



## Stella-Io

I got a job today at a dog groomers! I also got licked by a few dogs

Really hoping this will go better than my last job, there are better things already like it's not a big chain company. Time will tell but so far I'm kind of excited.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I FINALLY HAVE A CHANCE TO JUST LIE IN BED AND DO NOTHING HAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## deana

My plant (that I thought was dead) has a flower on it!!!! I feel like I can barely take care of myself right now so the fact that my plant is not dead and actually bloomed really made my day.



Spoiler: The proof 🌺 







Please don't judge me hardcore plant people I'm just doing my best lol


----------



## Midoriya

Got the e-mail today confirming that I made it onto the honor roll for my final semester of university, meaning I had good grades in all of my advanced classes, so I’m happy about that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I at least got one paper turned in today! That's one more than I usually work on anyways LMAO

Oh, and I went to my job interview today and I got hired! Pizza delivery girl comin' your way!


----------



## moonbyu

my teacher gave me sum words of inspiration  i needed it cuz im burnt out asf so very cool stuff
i don't have any school tmrw either soo.. now i rest


----------



## Stella-Io

Day 2 of working at the dog groomers

So many doggos


----------



## Lady Timpani

LadyDestani said:


> November 1st, but I should have been a Halloween baby.  My mom was in labor for 36 hours due to complications.  I've always associated my birthday very closely with Halloween, though, and had trick-or-treating parties as a kid.


Oof, glad everything worked out for the both of you in the end. That's such a cute idea! One of my best friends growing up was born in October so she always did a costume party, but a trick-or-treating party sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

The party size cheetoh puff bag wasn't 95% air. More food for me =D


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday was my twin nephews' birthday and today my sister-in-law sent me pictures of them enjoying the gifts I sent them.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy I could finally help a couple people out with turnip selling today + someone I was friends with added me back and was really understanding and sweet about it.  Really made my day.  I feel like my heart is going to jump out of my mouth and walk away.


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally made an island journal!  While I’m a bit worried that the writing style was a bit inconsistent, I’m happy with how it turned out (at least visually wise). I just hope the image size is okay. I was going to work on my xmas list but got too invested in this. oops sorry mom . Now i need to figure out how to organize the rest of my journal.


----------



## sunny_ac

I’m happy I woke up today


----------



## Romaki

I've been introduced to amazing marker pens that cost $4 for 12 pieces which is relatively expensive for me. They're amazing, but the happy part is that I found a 12-pack for $0.50 at a secondhand store and they're practically unused. So now I have 36 of these bad boys for under $9.

Also I'm very lucky that there's only one true double, technically two but the used version seems older and has a different shade. ^__^


----------



## Mr_Persona

Going to grandma's house to finish a center piece for her


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I woke up feeling pretty good today! Thank you caffeine high!!!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Just being able to wake up this morning to spend time with my family


----------



## oak

My car appointment went well and I even got the inside cleaned so now it doesn't smell like rotten Tim Horton's coffee lmao. I may have dropped 1 or 2 drinks on the seats & floor over the past few months.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm happy that my dad landed safely in Taiwan. Protip: nowadays, don't go traveling unless you absolutely need to. XD


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and my last day of work before my week off.


----------



## oak

It's my birthday on Monday so my mom bought be some pairs of pants/jeans. I kinda felt like I was 15 again trying on clothes my mom bought me lol. I had to get 2 dress sizes smaller then last time I bought pants so I was pleased that I'm slightly less thicc then before lmao.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Glad today is Friday, not a lot of work to do and that I was able to get next Friday off so I can look forward to a short week next week!


----------



## _Rainy_

A friend I haven’t talked with for awhile messaged with me a little today.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I just won my second ever 100X Battle for Team Trick in Splatoon 2. It was the second match in, so it definitely caught me off guard. I'm really really happy!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Today I figured out my student loan situation and got that taken care of, and then I finally ordered a MicroSD card for my Switch and a new keyboard for my tablet.  I hadn’t spent any money in a _long_ time and am saving it up for student loans + moving out, so it was nice to be able to splurge on something for myself.


----------



## deana

I got a lot of stuff done yesterday and today just some boring life admin kind of stuff but it still feels good. I also got my bus pass (for going back to work soon) and the colour for November's pass is my favourite colour so that's a dumb little thing that I enjoyed.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I got all my work done plus went to the grocery store, so now I'm free to enjoy a whole week off!


----------



## Imbri

I graduated to my final splint today. This one will be much easier when I go back to work on Monday (it's been a month already!). Two weeks with this one, checking in with the doctor Thanksgiving week, and we can close the books on this two year old injury.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got to sleep in and snuggle with my cat this morning!
Also Happy Halloween!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Woke up pretty damn early.


----------



## Cpdlp92

Is Saturday = last day of work of this week. So excited to have few days off and do some stuff I been wanting


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Won a 10x this morning in Splatoon 2. It wasn't as amazing as yesterday, and I was surprised that I called it, but it's still pretty cool.
I also get to see my friend today that I haven't seen in a while and I'm going trick-or-treating with them. Happy about that too =D Can't wait to dress up as a penguin from club penguin and do the dance lol


----------



## Dunquixote

Lady Timpani said:


> I got to sleep in and snuggle with my cat this morning!
> Also Happy Halloween!



Cat snuggles and sleeping in is the best!  my cat is snuggling with me as I type this.

Happy Halloween! I hope you are enjoying the game and halloween fair ^.^.

What I’m happy about: my cat is feeling better (most important thing), the fair, and halloween in the game (even though i went to my friend’s already; it was a lot of fun and i want to experience it again and on my alts). I’m extremely excited about the fair right now along with my island journal that I just started; been having so many off days lately and the fair and my journal have been such a good distraction. Been having a lot of fun interacting with people I don’t talk to much in the Woods.  (poor Tangy though ).


----------



## Mariah

Went to a town where they decorated with hundreds of skeletons, went to the new Big Bud Press store in Chicago, got a seafoam green jumpsuit!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got to see my friend and spent the majority of the day with her! While I was with her, I managed to get some French assignments done and get a birthday present for someone as well. Also feeling calm today, so I'm so glad for that. cx


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and tomorrow is my birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m super duper mega worried about my job, even though it’s probably fine because my bosses are such good people, and I‘ve been feeling a bit anxious lately, but I’m super glad I‘m closer with a friend than I used to be, I’ve made several new friends that I love this month, and I’m really thankful for the ACNH Halloween event, the Halloween events on the forum, and the Crown Tundra DLC in Pokémon Sword/Shield.  If it weren’t for all of these amazing things and people I don’t know where I would be right now.   



LadyDestani said:


> I got to sleep in today and tomorrow is my birthday!



Happy early birthday!    Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Played some Mario Kart Wii with my family for the first time in ages. Had a good time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i really love my new purple webby egg T__T


----------



## Midoriya

Today the items I ordered were delivered and now I can finally use an actual keyboard with my tablet again as well as buy more digital games for my Switch!  I’m also super ecstatic that I won the swamp potion collectible from the trick or treat event, as I really wasn’t expecting that and green is my favorite color.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I was able to buy the moon egg collectible . I need four more eggs til I can afford the purple one (if it gets restocked again) that I also want since purple is my favorite color.  I am pretty happy with part of my lineup; most of my collectibles were presents from people I've traded with a couple years ago. I never want to get rid of them; I'll cherish them always even if they're not in my lineup (I know they're not worth a lot, but to me they're priceless ^.^). I can't wait to hear the results for the haunted manor; at the same time I'm nervous lol (cuz I worded the stuff in my entry poorly and I regret not explaining the anime reference I was making :/).


----------



## LadyDestani

It's my birthday and it's been sooo much better than last year (when my husband broke his hand).  I had a relaxing day at home and my husband picked up dinner from a restaurant of my choice.  He also gave me some new shark collectibles to add to my collection.  My favorite football team who is doing terrible this year actually beat our division rivals who are doing so much better than my team.  It was a shocking victory!  Then, I found enough eggs for the cobweb egg and managed to check the shop at just the right moment to grab it during a restock.  Luck is on my side today!


----------



## oak

LadyDestani said:


> It's my birthday and it's been sooo much better than last year (when my husband broke his hand).  I had a relaxing day at home and my husband picked up dinner from a restaurant of my choice.  He also gave me some new shark collectibles to add to my collection.  My favorite football team who is doing terrible this year actually beat our division rivals who are doing so much better than my team.  It was a shocking victory!  Then, I found enough eggs for the cobweb egg and managed to check the shop at just the right moment to grab it during a restock.  Luck is on my side today!


Happy birthday! Glad your day went well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

happy bday @LadyDestani!!


----------



## oak

I just realized all my warnings on here expired and I feel like a free man lmao. Feels like a weight lifted off my chest no matter how lame that sounds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just got a mass email from the Dean of Student Affairs, saying that the university will soon be receiving additional funding for COVID expenses and that each student will be receiving $170 within the next week or so.

I'm honestly so happy about that, I've been short on funds for the last few months and my job doesn't help very much (I'm only allowed to work 6 hours a week oof).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Nailed my dramatic performance in my theater class. I'm sure I won't get an A, but it was pretty hard for me to shout at the ending of the monologue during practice. But, I nailed it during the presentation which was awesome. Even left my friends shook lol
Also, my next unit is stage fighting. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Lady Timpani

xSuperMario64x said:


> just got a mass email from the Dean of Student Affairs, saying that the university will soon be receiving additional funding for COVID expenses and that each student will be receiving $170 within the next week or so.
> 
> I'm honestly so happy about that, I've been short on funds for the last few months and my job doesn't help very much (I'm only allowed to work 6 hours a week oof).


Dang, that's really cool of your school! Glad you were able to get some to help you out.


----------



## Mariah

I got a new iPhone 11 in mint green but also I'm very sad because it was $700. My iPhone 7 was totally broken. The screen shattered in January and the fluid started leaking in the screen two days ago.


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot to mention this yesterday because I had a surprisingly large number of things to be happy about, but I'm so happy Daylight Savings Time has ended. I'm already feeling better and sleeping at slightly better hours.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Handed in my resignation to my current job, and accepted the offer to my new job. Will be working in traffic engineering for a while, then moving into more design work after a couple months  Feels good to finally be doing something relevant in my field after COVID screwing up job opportunities and a lot of unsuccessful job applications. Side note, I can finally get more piercings with my new job too, so excited


----------



## Alienfish

Binge watched some of a series I really like, found a thing I can use for a gift for a friend since I can't really go shopping at the moment. And glad I did well in halloweaster hunt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

no morning class which means I can stay in bed for the next 3 hours and no one can tell me I can't


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy about a couple of things; one I didn’t get to post when it happened since I was so preoccupied with the egg hunt. First, is that my friend @LittleMissPanda has been having better luck with her collectible hunt and that she’s been doing well ; sorry if this sounds weird but I worry about my friends when they have their off days and like seeing them happy and excited about whatever makes them happy here or in the game. She has been an extremely kind and generous friend; she has helped me out so much. I don’t think even all the tbt in the world would equate to how much she has helped me either in game or just as a friend by listening to me.  Same goes to my friend @Intelligent_zombie; I owe her something for listening to me being frustrated throughout the egg hunt and about some issues I had in the past about stuff I was having trouble not taking personally or letting go. She has seen the worst in me yet she still calls me her friend and talks to me .  Also, she showed me some extremely cute pictures of her bunny when I was upset the other night ; I knew bunnies were cute but her bunny absolutely melted my heart wearing that hat with that grumpy expression. Animal pics=best cure for everything  at least emotionally wise.

Next, is my lineup is looking really good  and I managed to find someone to trade a Ditto Egg with me. It was more expensive than I expected but it was worth it . I love Ditto and I kinda miss playing Pokemon inspite the grind and how I was not any good (that iv stuff confused me). I had no idea how satisfying collecting collectibles was especially the ones I earned myself, or having a nice line up would be. But it really is.  

And lastly, happy the egg hunt is done even though i had fun after getting past the initial frustration (sorry again everyone if you saw my posts). Today is hopefully a chill and relax day ; and now, time to go back to sleep. Ty all for reading. 

Seriously, I am so grateful to all my friends that I’ve made here and everyone’s patience and kindness to me - friend or not. Thanks everyone .


----------



## Ichiban

found out today that im absolutely killing the one course i was scared to death of, my confidence is sky high now


----------



## Romaki

Bought a new pair of jeans today, went down 3 sizes.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today was slow at work so I got to go home early. I know my own doggy is happy I'm back so she can lay with me for hours on end. Also a few different dogs gave me kisses today, so sweet


----------



## Mr_Persona

At a party. And it feels good to do something fun! Also get to see their pet. My only favorite cat.







	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I bought these two! I don’t know if I have a favourite yet but I really love how the Vogue one looks. I’ll probably make the Butterick pattern first though, as it’s easier! I’m not sure which fabrics I want to use for them yet, I’ll have to make practice pieces first using scrap fabrics!View attachment 328234View attachment 328235


That's going to be fun and a lot of work! I always wanted to try making clothes myself but l'm still not sure if l want to take a class or have my grandma to teach me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

3 more cups until I unlock Dry Bowser in MKWii (Flower, Star & Special cup). Also unlocked the Jetsetter today! 

Also, I love what my group is doing for the stage fighting unit for theater. We're doing a Karen fighting a manager while a bystander fighting an employee at a Walmart which is going to be fun lol


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm very happy I'm going to be getting some amazing and  awesome art from the super talented, @Pyoopi, who's art style I have been admiring from afar for some time now.


----------



## _Rainy_

I just got some new clothes and they’re comfy. It feels nice to have some new things. Also got a new mask to wear when I go out and it glows in the dark lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Sorted out some payment issues because I got incorrect/incomplete information from employment agency. Incompetent twerps!

Also they're gonna release the Utena sequel translated to english in physical form? Sign me up *****es <3


----------



## ReeBear

Feel like the chronic illness flare up I've had the past few days is finally settling down and I'm excited to do art again when it does


----------



## Lady Timpani

It is Wednesday my dudes so I'm almost done for the week!


sheilaa said:


> Also they're gonna release the Utena sequel translated to english in physical form? Sign me up *****es <3


Are you taking about the After the Revolution manga? I actually got my copy last month when it was released and it was pretty interesting! I can't tell what continuity it's supposed to take place in, or if it's supposed to be like a merging of the manga and anime continuities, but Chiho Saito's art is always nice.


----------



## Bcat

Applied for a job that I feel really good about. Fingers crossed that I hear back from them!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DUDE BIDEN MIGHT ACTUALLY WIN THIS THING LET'S GOOOOOOO

also what a beautiful kitter @Mr_Persona!


----------



## Mr_Persona

xSuperMario64x said:


> DUDE BIDEN MIGHT ACTUALLY WIN THIS THING LET'S GOOOOOOO
> 
> also what a beautiful kitter @Mr_Persona!


thank you


----------



## LadyDestani

I ordered some presents for my niece and nephews today. I had some Amazon gift cards built up too, so I paid very little of my own money. Getting started on my Christmas shopping early this year!


----------



## Alienfish

Lady Timpani said:


> It is Wednesday my dudes so I'm almost done for the week!
> 
> Are you taking about the After the Revolution manga? I actually got my copy last month when it was released and it was pretty interesting! I can't tell what continuity it's supposed to take place in, or if it's supposed to be like a merging of the manga and anime continuities, but Chiho Saito's art is always nice.


Yep that one, sadly everything takes like a month to get here at least  And yessss that alone is worth purchasing it for, imo.


----------



## ReeBear

@oak bought me a spring shamrock collectible and my pastel trash aesthetic line up is making me super happy!  I love this forum and community okay


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up and got up early today, around 6 a.m.  Looks like it’s going to be a pretty good day.


----------



## skarmoury

1. Overcooked special edition was on sale today for $5 so I bought it. I actually thought it was just a spin-off of the series but after learning it was a compilation of the first game with bonus stuff, I thought $5 was a total steal. It's been on my wishlist for a long while.

2. Love is War ch. 207 translations just came out!! I'm glad this chapter was a light and fluffy one.

3. This wasn't today but I got my Clefairy plushie recently, bought it online and it's sooo cute. It's my stress reliever, I like hugging it tightly while I study. <3


----------



## Midoriya

I had one of the best cups of hot chocolate I’ve ever had this morning, and when I played ACNH Savannah asked to leave, so I’ll have an open plot for one of my dreamies in two days!


----------



## Foreverfox

My coffee was great today and I get to spend every day with my baby and husband - a dream come true! ❤


----------



## DarkDesertFox

In the end, I am actually happy I took tomorrow off. I was going to have to back up the account I hate if I didn't so thank goodness. Even if my dad is home I think I will still be able to enjoy myself! Beats working that day that's for sure.


----------



## Alienfish

Think my tiedye crop tops are in Sweden, unless it's some fake status lol. And I got to watch an episode of my fave series


----------



## moo_nieu

I finally got a much needed haircut. Goodbye mullet


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I switched shifts with a coworker, and now I have the weekend to do whatever I want!


----------



## _Rainy_

I got my homework done very quickly today. I have a project I should be working on, but I’m taking the rest of the day to myself.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I am loving this new collectible and how it came out! I'm loving my collectible lineup, period! I know it's just a little thing but it makes me happy, lol. I'm really looking forward to Thanksgiving and Christmas as the latter is my favorite holiday. And the best is last: I found the very first book I ever made/wrote/illustrated from 6th grade and had been looking for for years!!! 

edit: typo strikes again


----------



## angelcat621

This evening I accidentally spooked one of my cats when I walked into the kitchen- watching her try to run on the linoleum was pretty funny. She took a while to gain any traction. Cat claws aren't made for smooth floors, lol. (Yes she's OK though.)  Sometimes the simplest stuff really does make your day.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m kinda happy I got caught up to current date in game. I have been tting less lately and after easter egg hunt tted to halloween (i tted two days back to give me some time in case i couldn’t come on). Usually, I make sure to tt back to current date a day at a time, but i didn’t feel like doing it all in one day, I got my first rare mushroom too. Today has been mostly an off day, but I am very happy that one of my friends @Hououin Kyouma got the dusty scroll . I was a little sad at first for not getting it myself but, not for long. Chatting with him helped me remember some things that I told myself before the contest, but I ended up forgetting because how excited I get with designing contests. i realize to now keep my expectations low and that each contest I can just get better; I knew that always, but couldn’t help but get extremely excited with how my design turned out. Oh and next time not to try to come up with commentary >< since i really think i hurt my chances lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out with my friend's mom - she's pretty cool. Gave me another lesson on that five speed car she has, as well as getting me out of the house and helped me apply to more jobs! In a way, she's like my second mom. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually gathered the courage to look at my prof's comments on my debate statement for history lmao, my anxiety is so ****ty 


I'm also still obsessed with this yellow feather lollllll  

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hung out with my friend's mom - she's pretty cool. Gave me another lesson on that five speed car she has, as well as getting me out of the house and helped me apply to more jobs! In a way, she's like my second mom. c:


in other words, the mom you totally deserve


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I log in and see I got an eerie star potion from Jack 

Wow!


----------



## Xeleron

It's a late night for me and I've been reflecting on a lot of things, one of those being how grateful I am to have found this forum! I have made some amazing friends through here and I would never change them for anything  I'm happy I broke out of my shell and replied to their messages, I don't know how long these friendships will last, but I will treasure them and forever be grateful to have met some amazing people.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good meeting at this place, and got constructive feedback on stuff. Also this person seems really nice with all the fries in their bag compared to those dip****s over at job agency


----------



## rianne

I baked some chocolate chip walnut cookies for my family. They were a hit.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I woke up to the news that Biden was ahead in PA and GA. I'm not American, but this still makes me inexplicably happy


----------



## Bcat

Bcat said:


> Applied for a job that I feel really good about. Fingers crossed that I hear back from them!



I GOT IT Y'ALL IMMA CRY


----------



## EmmaFrost

Bcat said:


> I GOT IT Y'ALL IMMA CRY


Congratulations!!


----------



## visibleghost

i'm done with the work for one of my courses for the week! still have a little to do in the other course but yeahhhhhhhhhh i'm still mostly caught up and where i should be. i'll finish watching the last lecture and do the exercises for it tomorrow!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is Friday which means I can spend my evening lying in my bed complaining about how much I hate schoolwork without actually having to do any work.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> today is Friday which means I can spend my evening lying in my bed complaining about how much I hate schoolwork without actually having to do any work.


Same, except the creeping dread of finals prevents me from being able to relax


----------



## Katzenjammer

I am super duper happy about finding my early Christmas present which happens to be_ *drumroll*._.. A limited edition ACNH Switch console that I have wanted since the moment I saw it!!! I can't believe I was able to find it locally and in stock! It's so adorable and I love it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Same, except the creeping dread of finals prevents me from being able to relax


I'm at that point in my college career where I don't really care anymore lmao, I just let come what may and if I do well on a final then good, if I do poorly then oh well.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I got a new collectible and was able to help a user with candy corn collectible


----------



## Kuroh

TODAY HAS BEEN A VERY GOOD DAY


----------



## Dunquixote

The last few weeks have been extremely hard for me; been under the weather and extremely depressed/anxious. Within the last week (one being today), a couple people messaged me to check up on me. >< I wasn’t trying to make anyone feel bad for me. still, thanks everyone and anyone that read my annoying posts . Words cannot express how much that means to me.  i’ve been posting a lot in the bothering me thread since it does help for some reason regardless if anyone reads it or comments. Ty everyone for your patience. The stuff that bothers me sometimes seem pretty silly compared to others; still i need somewhere to unload since holding it in has repeatedly made me feel worse and make the issue worse than it was. Now if I could just move on from something that has been bothering me for a couple months.


----------



## oak

Last day of training today at work today. I feel good I actually had the guts to sign up for more upgrades and passing the training.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

im gonna make cake (fits my icon lol)!


----------



## ReeBear

Today is goooood! My favourite baby dog is visiting for the weekend and she’s being very good  Also I get to do an art trade with the super talented @Plume and I am so excited 



Spoiler: Doggo photos


----------



## mayortiffany

Yesterday, the paint by numbers kit I ordered arrived! 

It's a lot bigger than I expected - 40x50 cm, but for the price I paid, about $12 CAD, it's very reasonable for the cost. We'll see how good the quality of the paint is, but I can tell the painting is going to take me a long time to finish. I only hope I'll finish before the paint dries up!


----------



## Lady Timpani

sheilaa said:


> Yep that one, sadly everything takes like a month to get here at least  And yessss that alone is worth purchasing it for, imo.


I hope you can get it soon!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Actually managed to start practicing instruments today, with the help from my mom of course. She's really helping me relearn piano which i'm really thankful for.
Surprisingly was much harder than I expected to start practicing piano seriously since I've played percussion for years now. Guess i'm still too used to snare drum lol. But I learned pretty fast and i'm really happy about that.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because my bangs are finally getting long enough that I might be able to pull them up tomorrow. They're getting long enough that they are practically in my eyes. xD

Just need to test some ways to wet them down without needing a water bottle cause next month I'll be flying to my brother's house for Christmas, which I'm literally excited to see his new house, plus his four kitties and the new puppy he got this year. ☺


----------



## Alienfish

Lady Timpani said:


> I hope you can get it soon!


Thank, I think it's still like "pre-order" or stuff in my country but I think I will wait til it's actually out before I got get it or order online cause that store that has it is always late lol.


----------



## oak

There's so many good cooking shows on this morning. I'll probs never cook any of these recipes but I still like watching them.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Biden won.
Mass Effect.


----------



## meo

- election mainly in the U.S.. Waiting to hear if Trump was going to get another 4 years was stressful and I'm so glad having him as country's image is over.
- happy it's saturday (even tho I woke up under the weather) and I'm done with my shift rotations to an external hospital so I'll get to return to my home hospital soon <3
- while happy to get covid tested said no one ever, i am glad I was able to get an appointment set rather quickly so i don't have to stress about that; was worried it would be difficult with how overwhelmed testing centers are rn...hopefully the results will be quick so i can return to my normal duties quickly
- happy to be drinking tea because my throat is  atm


----------



## Alienfish

BIDEN YES. 

also dump that other orange cheeto somewhere so he can't come back.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> BIDEN YES.
> 
> also dump that other orange cheeto somewhere so he can't come back.


yes please

lotsa good stuff happened today so far:
- Biden won so Trump can get tf out in January lol
- I went to the mall and walked around to get some ideas for Christmas gifts. I didn't really bring any money so I didn't buy anything today (tryna save my money, plus still waiting on my new debit card to come in) but I did find some really rad stuff, like tie-dye hi-top converse, some Godzilla merch that my brother would love, and a Waluigi hat! 
- my friend apparently had her baby today and though Im not a fan of babies or the idea of being a mom to a human child Im still very happy for her and her boyfriend 
- it's Saturday which means I can play Animal Crossing GCN for a while and just lie in bed and do nothing for a while. wish I had more time to myself but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Dunquixote

sheilaa said:


> BIDEN YES.
> 
> also dump that other orange cheeto somewhere so he can't come back.



Him and his relatives (plus his wife’s since he abused the system to let them in the country before people on the waiting list). they should realize how lucky they are because we don’t seem to go with the traditional way of dealing with traitors. even though i am happy he lost, I am still bothered by how much he and his family got away with. Like rigging the first election.
It’s going to be hard for me to trust any politician from here on out (though my trust was pretty small for them to begin with). Besides losing the election, I really hope they get some punishment that’s not a like a tap on the wrist.

Now I am more worried than before about the welcome amiibo availability. >< Dang those scalpers.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Last night the measuring tape wasn't bamboozling me. Turns out I really am 5'1 =D Only took 2 years but now I can't be called midget anymore, that's going to be a huge relief. (I still technically am a midget since i'm below average height still but it won't be as bad as it is now since i'm called short on a daily basis :/ still a relief to not be 4ft though)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Last night the measuring tape wasn't bamboozling me. Turns out I really am 5'1 =D Only took 2 years but now I can't be called midget anymore, that's going to be a huge relief. (I still technically am a midget since i'm below average height still but it won't be as bad as it is now since i'm called short on a daily basis :/ still a relief to not be 4ft though)


If it makes you feel better I'm only 5'3" so we can be short together


----------



## trashpedia

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Last night the measuring tape wasn't bamboozling me. Turns out I really am 5'1 =D Only took 2 years but now I can't be called midget anymore, that's going to be a huge relief. (I still technically am a midget since i'm below average height still but it won't be as bad as it is now since i'm called short on a daily basis :/ still a relief to not be 4ft though)





xSuperMario64x said:


> If it makes you feel better I'm only 5'3" so we can be short together



I'm 5'2 (or 157.5 cm for the rest of the world) so I get that lmaooooo


----------



## Radio

My Switch came in today!! I'm so excited, but also my New Horizons game isn't here yet (I won it on an ebay bid so it's still on its way) so I am gonna leave it in the box and try to finish up as much of my final assignments as possible so I can play without guilt later on. I know I'm not going to be able to put it down, so I gotta outsmart myself haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy to finally have a result in the US election and it was the one I was hoping for.  I'll be so glad to see Trump gone, although I'm afraid they'll have to drag him out kicking and screaming.


----------



## eseamir

I've nearly finished a 10 hour shift at work and am about to go home and have dinner with my fiance and then (hopefully) play some new horizons if I'm not too tired


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i get to go hunting for one of my dreamies tomorrow! >:3c ill probably post in the looking for thread and wait to see if it gets replies while island hopping.


----------



## Alienfish

I FINALLY GOT A STAR WAND YES

sorry for all the caps but yessssss dkjsdfs aa <3


----------



## pochy

i'm happy i found a shiny swirlix on pokemon y!! i named him toast!


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but I was super tired,

I got new plants c: I've been wanting more for a while now just cause I miss going out shopping. I also got some more work shirts, a bag for work so I don't gotta bring my good bags to get dirty, Majora's Mask for 20$, and we got donuts and had a good dinner last night.


----------



## _Rainy_

I went for a run today so I’m feeling pretty good. I also feel like baking and cooking today so I might make rolls and potato salad for some reason. roommate ate all of the potato salad when I made it last week and I didn’t get any. I should’ve been annoyed, but I guess it’s a compliment that I made it so well that he couldn’t stop eating it


----------



## Hat'

I have reached my 3000th post and I ate some fried chicken, I don't need much


----------



## Midoriya

I got a bunch of cleaning and household chores/tasks done today.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my grandma gave me permission to paint her passed on mom's jewelry box that was handed down to me. i'd forgotten i had it, but found it and it's great since i've been making jewelry.

my grandma  was the one who gave it to me and even tho she said it doesn't bother her for that reason i still wanted to make sure to ask cus it was her mom's. i'm gonna paint it to match my room better so white or pink or mint. maybe white with colored drawers? idk yet. just gotta get the stickers little tot me put on it off first.


----------



## Lightspring

Today is my birthday! Thank you everyone for birthday wishes, it really makes my day! <3


----------



## oak

Lightspring said:


> Today is my birthday! Thank you everyone for birthday wishes, it really makes my day! <3


Happy birthday!  ☺


----------



## Lightspring

oak said:


> Happy birthday!  ☺


Thank you so much!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Lightspring said:


> Today is my birthday! Thank you everyone for birthday wishes, it really makes my day! <3


Happy Birthday!

I'm happy that my favorite team won again this week and so did my husband's team.


----------



## Lightspring

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I'm happy that my favorite team won again this week and so did my husband's team.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## hakutaku

I got my first acceptance from one of my university choices, so now I'm definitely going next year  ☺


----------



## ReeBear

Still feeling rough health wise but managed to do some digital art from the comfort of bed and got cuddles from my partner when I felt sad


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got a pair of shoes from the men's department. Finally, a pair of shoes that aren't from the women's section!!! Feel less dysphoric already =D
Also just happy I got my work done, and have the school day off on Wednesday for Veteran's day. It bugs me that it's in the middle of the week where we have no school, but hey, it's a day off which means less school work for me.


----------



## Stella-Io

Even thou I was at work for only 3 hours (lots of cancelled appointments due to the flooding from the massive rainfall) I STILL got kissed by dogs today


----------



## Dim

All week's been warm days and cool nights. It's been nice while it lasted


----------



## Midoriya

I’m really happy I got up at a reasonable time today despite being up late this morning.  Plus, I get to talk to a couple people I care about a lot every day as well, and it has really improved my mood and made me happier these days.  My bed is clean, so I think I might enjoy the sun and take a nap.


----------



## Mariah

My spin bike is coming Friday!! I ordered it October 19th and it was supposed to come on the third.


----------



## ReeBear

Managed to make plans to have an online friend from Japan visit my island later this week despite my v limited and broken Japanese  Excited to show them around!


----------



## ReeBear

also ahhhhhh I'm in love with my new avatar by @Plume


----------



## Dunquixote

Today is a pretty off day to me, but I do have one thing that made my day and that is my friend @LittleMissPanda got her Galaxy egg finally.  Hearing how excited she was about her egg and lineup really made me so happy for her; I know how much she wanted the egg. This may seem kinda weird, but my friends having a good day really brightens my day since I worry about all of them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Overall, it was not a great day, but my husband and I got free Frosty's from Wendy's because the person ahead of us ordered them and didn't take them, so that was a nice treat.


----------



## _Rainy_

No school tomorrow and no homework. I really couldn’t ask for anything better


----------



## duckvely

my line friends stuff came in the mail


----------



## Radio

KFC had free delivery. I really didn't want to cook today because I got a big assignment to work on, so that was a nice coincidence.


----------



## Anj2k6

I'm happy that the reference sheet of my fursona I commissioned is coming out great so far!


----------



## Mariah

I found a photo of myself from 2013 that I’ve never seen before on an ex-friend’s Instagram which is great because I lost every photo I had from 2008-2014.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Just happy that I finally beat Wario's Gold Mine. Finally have a star on the Flower Cup. Now it's time to suffer through the star and special cups...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

A couple days overdue - I'm happy that I can now sometimes beat level 8 CPUs in Smash Ultimate and no longer get three-stocked by them.


----------



## Corrie

I've finally gathered the courage to go knock on my neighbour's door to talk to them about their loud af tv. It's been going on since August and I can't take it anymore. Fingers crossed they are cool about it and listen!


----------



## Mariah

I found those 5 Surprise Mini Brands.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Happy that l was able to get a new Inkling girl amiibo for only 5$ at five below! There was also bunch of other AC amiibos.



now l can get my nice outfit in splatoon 2!


----------



## oak

I put up my Christmas decorations today! No tree yet though cause we always get a real one and it would get too dry too fast if we put it up now. Is 5 winter wreaths too many for one living room lmao


----------



## Radio

I GOT NEW HORIZONS!!

Just opened up the package that the post man delivered and it's here! I'm so excited, but not looking forward to the resets to get the fruit + island map I want (pls be kind to me RNG gods). Now comes the part where I exercise massive amounts of self control to not touch it until after my assignment that is due tomorrow is finished and all turned in.


----------



## Midoriya

Radio said:


> I GOT NEW HORIZONS!!
> 
> Just opened up the package that the post man delivered and it's here! I'm so excited, but not looking forward to the resets to get the fruit + island map I want (pls be kind to me RNG gods). Now comes the part where I exercise massive amounts of self control to not touch it until after my assignment that is due tomorrow is finished and all turned in.



Hey, that’s awesome!  So glad you have the game now and are able to play it.  Welcome to ACNH, 

—-

I’m happy because I finished my Christmas/winter collectible lineup and have had a great day!


----------



## Radio

Midoriya said:


> Hey, that’s awesome!  So glad you have the game now and are able to play it.  Welcome to ACNH,



Thank you, thank you. I have a massive inspo folder and design codes saved on my computer and all this other random stuff floating places because I knew eventually I would get it, but justifying a switch purchase just took a bit longer than I expected it to.


----------



## MapleSilver

My new avatar was finished today and it's nice to have a new aesthetic for the first time in months. Made some pizza which turned out to be some of the best homemade pizza so far. Also a new Flight Rising dragon breed releases tomorrow so excited for that. Overall a great day.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m really grateful for the friend that encouraged me to start drawing. A lot of my friends did, but I don’t think I would have started if this person hadn’t insisted I draw right then and said they’d sit and wait while I did it. They even put my art in their signature. They have no idea how much that meant to me. They don’t come to the forum much anymore if at all and it’s a less bright place with them gone. I’m not the best artist but it’s something that makes me happy and helps with  my frustration when I feel like I’m doing bad in my classes.


Spoiler: Friends


----------



## Alienfish

my crop tops finally arrived to my pick up place<3 

also technically yesterday but got some real good salmon run games, more than usual which was wild. tbf we should get ppl here together to play that'd be nice imo


----------



## skarmoury

Got a new pair of white sneakers, some cute shorts, and Danganronpa V3 (on sale)!!!! I'm so so so happy for today. ❤


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to have a great, fun day today before going back to work! I went to get churros for dessert with my family, watch anime with my sister, and go island hopping looking for Raymond! Which I had no luck on but it was still fun!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I have a free space on my island and get to go island hopping to look for Judy or Raymond  I probably won't find them, but yeah. Island hopping is a nice distraction for my brain. My mental health is terrible so anything I know I'll be able to zone out to is welcome.


----------



## Radio

Y'all I have been_ blessed_ by the RNG gods. I settled myself down with some youtube videoes and snacks, gearing up for a long resetting period to get the island that I wanted. I wanted pears, orange airport and the plaza directly above the airport. Lots of things with lots of chances so I expected it to take me a while. 

It took me_ six_ tries.


----------



## Romaki

I just fit into my first L pullover. It'll be a while until I'm no longer the smallest loser, but this is such a great moment for my progress.


----------



## ReeBear

My partner is so patient with me and I don’t deserve it ;-;
(Edit: he kissed my cry-y gross face and heated up my Stitch hot water bottle for me )


----------



## oak

ReeBear said:


> My partner is so patient with me and I don’t deserve it ;-;
> (Edit: he kissed my cry-y gross face and heated up my Stitch hot water bottle for me )


You do deserve it!! Your partner sounds like a gem.  ☺


----------



## Dunquixote

I am happy the vet is open again and we got my kitty’s medicine . I have to thank the vets and everyone that has to stay open during the pandemic for the risks they take every day. I am extremely grateful; my cats are my biggest source of comfort and mean more to me than I mean to myself so keeping them healthy is super important to me (i have to thank my mom and dad even though i’m mad at my dad still for being persistent and paying to get them taken care of),


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Looking forward to playing Smash Ultimate with my S/O and our uni friend this evening then maybe continuing to watch _Re:Zero_ if/when we get tired from playing. It's also Thursday - I can almost taste the weekend!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I unlocked Dry Bowser in Mario Kart Wii today!! Suprisingly got one star on Star Cup and Special Cup in one try today. It only took 11 years but I got him! =D
Now I just need to unlock Mii Outfit B and the rest of the vehicles and karts.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is finally Friday.  This has been a long and difficult week and I'm ready for it to be over.


----------



## Midoriya

I get to talk to the person I care about most every day and I got assigned new stuff to do for work yesterday, some of which I completed today while jamming out to my favorite tunes.  I’m so thankful and grateful for everything I have.   :


----------



## Mariah

Bought more mini brands. Also my spin bike came a day early.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Just some other things I forgot to add:
-I'm FINALLY getting stronger! I still look like a twig, but I don't care. I can see a clear difference in my strength. I'm still weaker than the average person, but still =D
-I'm getting better at my break dancing. A few days ago, it was really hard for me to stretch my legs out and be able to do some moves correctly. But the next day, it magically worked. i think its because i'm stretching every day but it's still really cool
-Also getting much better at piano and guitar. I still can't play with 2 hands playing different things at the same time, but it's a gotten bit better than what I usually play. For guitar, i'm just getting faster at moving my hands up and down the neck of the guitar and fretting is better.


----------



## Mariah

Just preordered a new Blythe doll.


----------



## Pyoopi

Mine is a bit simple but I finally got to enjoy some milk tea with my favorite topping, adzuki beans.

The one place I liked before closed due to this pandemic and had an array of flavors plus their cups were in the shape of hearts. 

But this new place is a bit more closer to my area, so that's nice.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I'm in a club that does weekly zoom meetings and after every meeting me and two other friends always stay on the zoom call and talk for hours. it's really nice because I feel like I'm getting to know them really well even though I don't live on campus and can't really meet them in person.


----------



## BluebearL

It’s FRIDAY afternoon so what’s not to be happy about? I’m exhausted and ready to crash this arvo


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m currently on my work break! After this I’ll have two more hours to go, but I’m really grateful that it’s been going well so far. Especially afterwards when I finish my shift, my dad’s come over so I’m really looking forward to spending the rest of the evening with him and my sister. I think we’ll end up watching a movie together. ^^



Midoriya said:


> I get to talk to the person I care about most every day and I got assigned new stuff to do for work yesterday, some of which I completed today while jamming out to my favorite tunes.  I’m so thankful and grateful for everything I have.   :



That sounds really sweet and awesome, I’m glad you had such a good day! Also I just wanted to say I love your username (hero academia!!!) and you seem like a really sweet person!


----------



## Dunquixote

I know I posted earlier but the day got better with the woods return and the Friday the 13th announcement. Had a nice little chat with someone I’ve been a bit too shy to talk to much until fairly recently and been having a lot of good laughs with @Intelligent_zombie as well as others I have been fortunate to become more acquainted with in the Woods . stayed up too late again, whoops. ><


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm in university completing a placement for a Member of Provincial Parliament's constituency office. My supervisor just advised me of a job opportunity and told me to rush to update my resume so she could fire it off. Knowing that she sees my strengths and is enthusiastically trying to help me get hired is awesome. That made me happy. So I updated my resume and she's going to send it off before 4:30. I really, really hope a job can come out of this. I am currently without an income, because I had to take a leave from my other job in order to WORK FOR FREE aka complete a uni placement.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

It'a friiiidaaay

the suffering of school shall soon taint my soul no longer!

finished some stuff in time so I'll have a nice weekend of not suffering

also this candy gambling biz is interesting lmao


----------



## oak

I have a clay Christmas gingerbread house to paint   it looks like a real gingerbread house except I can store it away and reuse it each year. Time to get paint everywhere despite laying out newspaper ☺


----------



## Mariah

I ordered my brother custom Oreos.


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler: it's long and a little rant-y sorry



our school FINALLY decided to move the dates of our written and oral exam.

for context, our country was hit by terrible typhoons and so many people were affected by floods; electricity, water, and internet has been cut to a ton of cities and households that conducting online classes was very difficult. it was so exhausting to hear the professors not do anything about it because "you have the weekend to study" like what? flooding just doesnt disappear in a snap and cleaning the areas affected by the flood can take days and maybe weeks on end. plus, with water inerruption it would take longer to clean up places, and who knows when electricity will come back for many? I'm glad the college decided to overrule and move our requirements, it's such a shame though that our professors refused to do anything about it despite knowing many people in class were affected.



Also downloading Genshin LOL friends are telling me it's a trap but here I am ; ^; I'm really excited to get into the hype!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’m happy that my friend finally found his phone that he lost for like a week which is stupid he loses it like every other week but it’s fine I am happy I got to spend time with my family and my grandma I’m also happy I got to do some cool stuff with my island on acnh it’s fun and I’m just happy in general


----------



## LuchaSloth

Tacos for dinner. No one has ever had a bad day eating tacos.


----------



## LadyDestani

LuchaSloth said:


> Tacos for dinner. No one has ever had a bad day eating tacos.


I had tacos for dinner too and I would have to agree with your statement.   

I'm also happy that it's Friday and I feel pretty good about how much work I got caught up on this week. And it was sunny today after several days of heavy rain that had me feeling very depressed.


----------



## Dunquixote

Had a nice chat with @LittleMissPanda and managed to capture my favorite Red Panda again  before letting her leave. It’s fun to be silly like that with friends though I suspect if she gives me another tour of her island, that there’ll be some pitfalls waiting for me and maybe some axe swings as well . 

Also was surprised by a few more members gifting me some candy. I had to splurge to give them something back. ^.^ Tis the season to be giving—oh wait too early but that’s okay . I really enjoyed this one day event; really nice change of pace even. Thanks mods and admins .


----------



## kikotoot

Mariah Carey dropped the Underneath the Stars music video today! one of my favourite songs from one of my favourite albums


----------



## Ananas Dragon

This TBT event is really fun 

I hope the staff make everyone hand over their purses again


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that my slow, six hour work shift is finally over! Also my dad’s still staying over, so I’m really glad I’ll get to spend time with him watching stuff together. Also also, we’re having burritos for dinner tonight! Burritos always makes a good day~


----------



## Dunquixote

I was extremely happy for my friends who got the Friday the 13 candy and I was just happy from having fun in the woods and seeing my friends that I think seriously deserved them get the candy since I know some of them have been having a rough time and seeing their excitement to me was worth it more than getting my own. The kind gestures — of friends and acquaintances alike gifting me candies during this event was also a huge highlight; I kept every single one except for the ones i bought myself. One of my friends @Hououin Kyouma just gifted me something with a message that really made me tear up . I really only wanted to congratulate him for his successful gamble and share how happy I was for him. I really hope I can repay him back some day. Even though he is very busy, he never is too busy to reply to me and has always been extremely kind and generous.  Thanks, friend!


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early today and my Christmas/winter aesthetic is complete!  Seems like my days are finally starting to get better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the day has been going well so far. this morning I took a shower (much needed cause ive been so busy w school and recitals), got something for breakfast, and I went thrift shopping cause somehow my dress pants are too tight on my hips (not my legs, not my waist, only my hips). I got a few pants and a few blouses, a pair of high heels, and a faux pearl necklace to wear with this one outfit I have planned. now I have something nice and comfy to wear to my recital on Tuesday evening.

I also don't have anything urgent going on in terms of schoolwork so I'm really grateful that.

also also a close friend of mine on here gave me a Friday the 13th candy to cheer me up and I'm so grateful for that  now i gotta figure out how im gonna use it in a lineup lol


----------



## Romaki

Yo, after letting them grow for over a decade because of depression, I finally reopened my earring piercing holes.


----------



## Imbri

Got my flu shot. And several compliments on my new hair color (blue/purple mix).


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got ramen and a game ive been wanting to play forever, taiko no tatsujin! its on sale for 70% off digitally for the next four days so you should get it now if you want it cus its a lot cheaper!


----------



## ReeBear

Made a fair amount of progress on a commission today and should be able to finish it tomorrow  Been feeling really unwell recently so I'm proud of getting some work done ~ 
(Also super happy I managed to pick up a Friday 13th candy today, it's so pretty!  Thank you @hestu  )


----------



## Dunquixote

Again, I am extremely grateful to all of friends on TBT. The amount of kind things they say to me just seriously has helped make my day. I just teared up after @LittleMissPanda shared me her thoughts on acts of kindness and friendship. She words things so beautifully and says such the nicest things. All my friends do; I honestly never teared up though until last night and just now . 

Also extremely happy with a beautiful piece of art that I had commissioned by the extremely talented @Yanrimasart.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm really happy that I found Molly on my very first island tour for my new second island so I was able to invite her over to be a resident! I'm also really happy I was able to have a very nice collectible(s) trade with a very kind person who's name you'll see, if you mouse over the pretty candy  <3


----------



## Mariah

My pineapple upside down cake didn’t stick.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday so I didn't have to work today and got to sleep in.

Also, I got a text from my mother-in-law that the big, extended Thanksgiving gathering they usually have is cancelled due to COVID-19. That made me happy because my husband and I had already decided not to attend any large gatherings, but weren't sure how his parents would take the news. Glad to see that they are being responsible in that sense at least since his dad is a big anti-masker.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that I got a little bit of everything done today, including work, and now I can relax and prepare myself to do more next week.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m having such a good night after work! I got to have chicken nibbles for dinner and watch anime with my sister. Plus reading everyone else’s responses here on what made them happy always makes me happy, too!


----------



## oranje

I woke up and there was chocolate waiting on the table downstairs. Nothing is more satisfying than eating a mango-flavored chocolate while drinking some tea in the morning.


----------



## ReeBear

oranje said:


> I woke up and there was chocolate waiting on the table downstairs. Nothing is more satisfying than eating a mango-flavored chocolate while drinking some tea in the morning.


That sounds delicious


----------



## oranje

ReeBear said:


> That sounds delicious ☺



It is!  Lindt chocolate has some new flavors and I never tried the mango before. Usually I don't like white chocolate, but this one is pretty good (and so is the snickerdoodle flavor)!


----------



## ReeBear

Finished off a commission today!  I’m so glad I can draw from the comfort of bed ☺ Also, I can smell aubergines roasting in the kitchen and it’s such a good smell, I adore my partner and his cooking so much


----------



## hakutaku

The Crown season 4 came out today, so I'm gonna binge watch it all later    (don't judge me lol, I hate the royal family but it covers the specific period of British political history I studied for my A-Levels, so it's Very Interesting to me).

Also, my mum cooked homemade roast ham and cauliflower cheese for dinner!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

taiko no tatsujin is really fun and i think im quite good at it! ive only lost 2-3 battles in online (then again its easy league for me, for now). AND IT HAS BAD APPLE!! I LOVE THAT SONG!! and the pop team epic op! and ive found that i really enjoy playing turkish march and anzu no uta.

in other news my island is starting to come together which makes me happy and the stray cat ive been feeding is finally starting to gain some weight in time for winter. hes super sweet and loving too.


----------



## Cherry Tree

My dog is finally free from taking any more medication to clear up a water infection and shes finally back to her usual lazy but happy self


----------



## eseamir

I'm happy that I'm finally moved out of my house and now I don't have to worry about packing up anything anymore (spent five days straight packing and moving everything I own after my house got flooded earlier in the week)


----------



## ReeBear

eseamir said:


> I'm happy that I'm finally moved out of my house and now I don't have to worry about packing up anything anymore (spent five days straight packing and moving everything I own after my house got flooded earlier in the week)


Eep, so sorry to hear you got flooded but glad some of the stress has passed! Let me know if you need anything


----------



## eseamir

ReeBear said:


> Eep, so sorry to hear you got flooded but glad some of the stress has passed! Let me know if you need anything


thank you so much!! yeah it was super stressful and we lost a lot of stuff but thankfully nothing that couldn't really be replaced and we were planning on moving out soon anyways and putting our things into storage for a bit, just would've been nice to do it without being rushed haha


----------



## Bcat

Made my birthday cheesecake yesterday—Reese’s peanutbutter—and it’s DELICIOUS.

Also, I started watching the crown a couple weeks ago and managed to time it so that I literally watched the last episode of season 3 last night. Now there’s a whole new season to binge today


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out with a friend that I haven't seen in months - we did a teensy bit of studying and hung out together! Went to a guitar store where I unknowingly asked a customer (thought it was an employee) to teach me "Smoke on The Water". Learned the basic ass riff but it was so fun! ;D


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Decided to use my December hobby budget early and bought myself a Huion 1060P drawing tablet off from Amazon. Been inspired to get back into art due to all the talented artists in this community and I'm hoping this will feel like a more productive use of my free time.


----------



## oak

I have an appointment for a haircut on Wednesday finally. It's been over a year since I got my last haircut which is the longest I've gone in years. Then I get to bleach & tone the crap out of it and I am excited to feel renewed.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Youtube sent me this...


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I have the day off today! Time to relax with some Animal Crossing!


----------



## Pondo

I got to talk to my boyfriend in a call (without other people being there) for the first time in a couple weeks.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I got up early on a Monday for once and I have more time to get work done as well as other things throughout the day.  I’m also just learning to respect myself more and give myself more credit for the things I do and the person I am.  Looks like it’s going to be a pretty good week.


----------



## moo_nieu

I’m gonna have a job and paychecks to buy nice foods  so happy


----------



## Alienroadie

What am I happy about? for me it's just being here. It's pretty epic


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm happy that, since our wind ensemble recital was on Friday and we only have a little over a week of in-person classes left, there won't be any more rehearsals for the semester. meaning that today I'm done for the rest of the day, instead of being in classes til 6pm. it's such a relief, I love wind ensemble and all but man 6pm is a bit late for me 

also I have a pink feather now!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally reached 140 in fortnite which means i got all the foil skins for marvel! c:< and ive gotten more missions done then i have in any other season


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm really very happy with my new second island compared to my main island so far, tbh! My residents are amazing as I have Molly, Raddle, Bam, and Tammy so far and Candi is moving in tomorrow (am least excited for that one but that's ok lol). It's so nice having two games so I can just give myself whatever I need if I have it or can order it for myself lol! xD 

I noticed that Raddle is a poison dart frog and that's so cool! I love how he looks from the back with his colors and markings! He's also prepared for covid with a mask which is nice, lol.

Last but not least, my mom brought by a few things from Costco I needed, which I am very thankful for!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot of work done today and some of the presents I've ordered for Christmas started arriving. I also finally made an appointment with a chiropractor for this Wednesday. Hopefully, they will be able to help me with my back pain so I can sleep better at night.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a lot of things done today including work, and am feeling really happy.  Now I get to eat a yummy dinner as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have an additional thing to be happy about tonight. My favorite sports team won again.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m having ribs for dinner tonight!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

My bf and I hung out together and talked about life in general haha. It was a fun time and hope we hang out more often from today


----------



## Radio

After six years, I am officially done with all of my education /o/ you couldn't pay me money to get my phD

Now is the time to start applying for jobs. Not gonna miss the homework, but definitely will miss the random months/weeks of free time.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m having a relatively easy day and the sun is shining outside.  Also, I get to go to dinner later, so looking forward to that.

I also got a new mattress!  After years and years of having my old one, I’m breaking in a new one that looks like it’s going to be pretty comfy!


----------



## Mairmalade

Midoriya said:


> I’m having a relatively easy day and the sun is shining outside.  Also, I get to go to dinner later, so looking forward to that.
> 
> I also got a new mattress!  After years and years of having my old one, I’m breaking in a new one that looks like it’s going to be pretty comfy!


Yay! A new mattress is one of those things that seems so boring, but the long-term payoff is wonderful. Hope you enjoy more restful nights of sleep! 


Radio said:


> After six years, I am officially done with all of my education /o/ you couldn't pay me money to get my phD
> 
> Now is the time to start applying for jobs. Not gonna miss the homework, but definitely will miss the random months/weeks of free time.


Congratulations! Wishing you luck with your job search. I was thinking back to college/university recently and actually miss homework. I explored and dove into content a lot more researching for papers. 

I received news about an unexpected bonus and raise at work today, which comes at a great time. Also happy to be speaking with someone I clicked with awhile ago somewhat regularly now. One of my favorite people to talk to.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finished cataloging everything and got some new diys (ty Tiffany!!)!!! 

i also set up a little trading section near my entrance (leftover stuff and diys i don't need) and am working on my wishlist on villagerdb cus i need to update it ;w;


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m having omurice for dinner!!


----------



## Alienfish

My inkling boy amiibo is here! Also put together a birthday gift package/letter bag for a friend so gonna put that for "shipping" (like she lives like half an hour from here but uh 'rona crap so i have to send it via mail lol)

and i sent for my japanese amiibos eventually. idk if they are like tiny or stuff bc shipping was like... 20 bucks only with ems and then i had some discount lol.


----------



## Radio

Mairmalade said:


> Congratulations! Wishing you luck with your job search. I was thinking back to college/university recently and actually miss homework. I explored and dove into content a lot more researching for papers.


I might feel this way if I actually enjoyed researching, but I learn nothing this way. First hand experience and visuals is the best way for me to retain information.


----------



## moonbyu

I MIGHT BE MOVINGGGGGGGGGG!! it might not seem like a big deal but it really is to me!


----------



## Katzenjammer

It's raining! I love rain, thunderstorms, and overcast skies as we don't see much of it where I live. Also, now I don't have to water my plants outside of Animal Crossing today


----------



## Giddy

I happy today because I was able to practice some interview answers by myself, I have a mentor and was going to practice with her, so I didn't have much time, but with the time I got, I was able to confidently express myself and when it came to preforming it to her as if I was at a real interview, she was amazed at what I got done so far, and I am too, as its been one of my struggles and its made me feel much better about it once I practiced it a bit!


----------



## Mariah

Got a new Blythe doll.
Not my pic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Niantic has announced that Kalos pokemon are coming to pogo and yall know what that means...

I'm gettin me a Fennekin asap!!


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great day and a really nice dinner, and enjoyed talking with the person I care most about... and then I fell asleep for around an hour this evening because of it and my new mattress, lmao.  May actually try to get some work for my job done overnight because I’m falling behind and I actually feel well rested now, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had to go to the store to pick up a few things and while I was there I decided to check out the Christmas wrapping paper. I usually only find one or two rolls I like each year, but this time I found five rolls that I love. It kind of got me excited for Christmas a little bit.

I also had a decent first visit to the chiropractor. I didn't get good news...I have a slight spinal misalignment and the start of arthritis in my hip. But they began my treatments with a nice massage, my first professional one, and I go back on Saturday for another massage and my first spinal realignment. Fingers crossed I'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m having fried rice for dinner! That’s three delicious dinner days in a row! I’m also happy that I finally finished the main story of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: DX! Although the main story is really short compared to the rest of the other games, it’s still such a good game.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I get to finally speak to my doctor after waiting since February.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

My drawing tablet arrived today -- two days earlier than Amazon originally projected! No more spending money on want/nice-to-haves for the rest of 2020. xD It was nice to have a mentor reassure me that "Contrary to Asian parents' belief, hobbies do, indeed, cost money."


----------



## Neb

My antidepressants finally came in! I already feel less dread and anxiety. With how hard these past weeks have been I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## _Rainy_

I get to eat fattening tasty food tonight. I don’t eat like this often so it’s really nice nice when I do.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept a bit better last night. I'm not sure if it was due to the massage or not, but it's promising.

I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Mr_Persona

going to bed soon


----------



## Katzenjammer

Chewy arrived yesterday. My feline overlords approve of my offerings for Christmas from chewy.com (as well as their usual food) so I'm very glad I chose wisely, lol. Happy babies!  I also nabbed two free calendars for 2021, two new free mugs, and my mom bought me some more Christmas/LED battery operated lights for my decor (I use the lights all year round due to having frequent migraines and being light sensitive so the soft light is nice).


----------



## Midoriya

Got more work done today and am making good progress on something that will really pay off in the long run.  Looking forward to the weekend as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

Had a nice chat with @Midoriya today and @Intelligent_zombie. Had a good day in spite being sad a little when I was telling my mom how I feel about my situation and not being able to get presents still for anyone :/. Not going to go into detail here. Also, really happy that a voice actor retweeted something I said.  I really look up to voice actors and want them to know how much I appreciate their talent even if they don’t like the tweet. It really makes me excited when they like, retweet or respond though .  voice actors or at least a lot of the ones I like seem really down to earth, ^.^


----------



## Midoriya

Also just wanted to mention that seldom do I go back and look at old posts, but I looked at my post from November 13th in the What’s Bothering You thread when I was feeling really down and reread what everyone replied to me with, and it really almost put me in tears.  Thank you once again everyone, for your support.


----------



## Romaki

It's a nice day, but nothing good happened. I'm just happy to be content.


----------



## Korichi

I finished my last shift for this week so I’m very happy that I’m free for the weekend!! 

I’m also happy that I got The Legend Of Zelda: Age Of Calamity today and I’ve been playing it with my sister! I didn’t expect it to just be all fighting (I didn’t watch any trailers and went in completely blind), but I’m enjoying the cutscenes and playing with my sister so it’s good.

I also got the re-released Animal Crossing Amiibo cards today! I bought 5 packs, series 1-4 and another series 4 (I really want to get Papi and he’s in that pack). Unfortunately the only notable villager I got was Cherry, as I didn’t like any of the other villagers I got otherwise... and I was a little disappointed to find out that I only get two villager cards and one special card in each pack (as opposed to having six cards in America) but opening them up was really fun so I’m still happy.


----------



## trashpedia

It's a Friday and it's the last day of the semester for me before winter break!


----------



## visibleghost

the school week is soon over and i will have time to catch up with everything i've fallen behind with during the week. lol. and maybe rest a little


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got some energy in me, had a teacher check in with me to see if I was doing alright, and about to hang out with a friend!


----------



## Midoriya

It’s payday today and donuts for lunch!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Unlocked all cups in Mirror Mode and got a gold trophy first try for all of them, so I now only have to unlock all fast staff ghosts in time trials and I will have finally accomplished my 4-year-old self's dream of getting everything unlocked in Mario Kart Wii!!


----------



## MasterM64

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Unlocked all cups in Mirror Mode and got a gold trophy first try for all of them, so I now only have to unlock all fast staff ghosts in time trials and I will have finally accomplished my 4-year-old self's dream of getting everything unlocked in Mario Kart Wii!!



Congratulations on everything you unlocked so far, you are almost there! I played Mario Kart Wii a ton back in the day and that game can be hard as nails sometimes (especially if you want 3-star ranking on all courses on every CC [which I actually managed to do ]). xD


When it comes to what I am happy about today, I am super glad that it is Friday (& going to be playing some Twilight Princess HD on my Wii U in a little bit ) and that I get to enjoy time with beautiful, amazing fiancee tomorrow! <3


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Played some rounds of Among Us with uni friends and didn't chicken out of being imposter at the first meeting for once. My first win as an imposter! 

Looking forward to doing some reading, following along basic drawing tutorials/exercises on my new drawing tablet, and playing games/hanging out/chatting with uni friends over Discord tomorrow.  Staying in touch with the people I care about is so, so beneficial and necessary for my mental health.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I got a good start on my work for next week so the short week for Thanksgiving will hopefully be less stressful. I also had a really good cheeseburger with mushrooms for dinner.


----------



## Shawna

Ate Sonic for the first time in months!


----------



## Alienfish

GOT BACK MY NEOPETS ACCOUNT

god bless social media sometimes, i don't think i'd ever say that

Also uh, my amiibos from all over the world are on its way I hope


----------



## nightxshift

I’m happy about going to school next week. Even though I have 2 exams and I still haven’t studied a bit, we are finally going to start having face to face classes. At the beginning of the year, we were divided into two groups so I’m definitely excited to see the other half.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to see my friends today! I’m usually busy with work so I don’t get to see them as often as I used to.. so I’m happy that I got to see them today.

I’m also happy that my package came today! I ordered pride pixel heart pins from The Pin Prick on Etsy, and the quality of them are absolutely perfect!

I also got more Animal Crossing Amiibo cards! Sadly I mostly got villagers I don’t like... but I did get Tangy, Tabby and Dotty from it so I’m happy!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Unlocked the fast staff ghost for Rainbow Road on MKWii today. I'm still playing, so I just might unlock mii outfit b today! Happy I got the most difficult map out of the way.


----------



## Alienfish

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Unlocked the fast staff ghost for Rainbow Road on MKWii today. I'm still playing, so I just might unlock mii outfit b today! Happy I got the most difficult map out of the way.


Dang congrats. Meanwhile I still need like some characters on that lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I've done it! I unlocked Mii Outfit B! Hope you're happy 4yo me lol


----------



## ReeBear

Saw my partner's parents and their dog today uwu It was really nice to catch up a little and cuddle a sweet excited doggo friend (she wagged so hard when she saw me ;w; )


----------



## Dunquixote

I got a unit I wanted from a gacha game I played. I spent so many crystals on the unit’s debut banner and the two banners that have been going on. I also got an ultra rare ark that goes with the unit — when I was only trying to get him and a different ark. So now I am even more happy about getting that in addition to this unit.

Also, my mom gave me the okay to get some signed prints when I saw one of my favorite VAs has  prints up for pre order for her to sign. I hope my other favorite vas announce a signing soon (cam clark and david hayter please do another mgs poster signing  so sad when they had one shortly after i ordered my switch lite and game).


----------



## Snowesque

I bought a new phone after having the same one for about ten years.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

food day is coming and im gonna eat all the ham (i dont care much for turkey).


----------



## Lady Timpani

My cat's surgery went well yesterday and so far she's recovering nicely so I'm very happy about that!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

_"_Sunglasses at Night" by Corey Hart came on the radio while I was out driving. I put on some sunglasses on top of my prescribed eyeglasses and cruised through the city. 

Everybody's gansta until they see someone in their rearview mirror wearing sunglasses at night dancing madly to the song at full volume. Like I said plenty of times, the lane almost _always_ gets cleared if you do that.


----------



## LadyDestani

The rest of the Christmas presents I had previously ordered arrived today and I'm really pleased with them. Tonight I ordered some Thrasher brand t-shirts for my nephews and that will take care of all the kids' Christmas presents. Now I can start focusing on the adults.


----------



## Lightspring

I donated some blood today after hours of feeling nervous and feeling I was going to pass out. I was actually an hour late to my appointment due to traffic but the staff was super nice and friendly and I got free food, a t-shirt, and a gift card!
I also volunteered at an organization with 3 million Christmas lights and decorations for a theme park dedicated for families with children with diseases and disabilities. It was honestly breathtaking and I felt like I was walking through a wonderland village.
I also came home with a nice dinner. Today started out pretty rocky but ended on a good note.


----------



## Midoriya

I pulled myself out of the rut I was in recently and got a ton of work done today, with productivity being boosted by more than three times what it was earlier in the week.  I’ve also made some more new friends recently and am feeling confident about where I stand as a person.  Now I get to relax and watch my favorite shows before going to sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote

Lady Timpani said:


> My cat's surgery went well yesterday and so far she's recovering nicely so I'm very happy about that!



I’m so glad to hear that. I hope her recovery continues to go smoothly. Sending positive wishes and vibes your way to you and you cat .


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to have a nice relaxing day off today. I also got to sleep in for the first time in a week!


----------



## SarahSays

My avatar is actually a print by an artist I really like - Maxine Vee. She opened her shop today and I managed to snag a few prints, including the one in my avatar! Can’t wait for it to get here! I love supporting artists and collecting art


----------



## -Lumi-

The lovely @Peebers finished my beautiful profile picture!! The first time I’ve updated my profile picture in years and I’m absolutely in love. She’s adorable  

I also found my first Lily-of-the-Valley flower in animal crossing! Also I might make some cookies later which would be yummy


----------



## Lady Timpani

Dunquixote said:


> I’m so glad to hear that. I hope her recovery continues to go smoothly. Sending positive wishes and vibes your way to you and you cat .


Thank you so much, that's very sweet of you!


----------



## Romaki

Moreso of a weekend update, but my niece got into ACNH and it's nice to have someone locally playing with you to trade stuff and such.


----------



## Mariah

I bought a Kenner Blythe doll from 1972! Finally after collecting for nearly 11 years!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

rolf mailed me a motherly statue!! here's hoping it's the real deal!

im gonna laugh if it is cause he said its getting in the way of his dust collection lol. yes this priceless artwork is in the way of my precious dust, ill mail it to my friend! xD

edit: it was reaaaal!


----------



## Imbri

The last of my holiday gifts arrived. I have to get my dad's wrapped and sent soon, as it goes to Florida. The rest are local, so not as concerned.

I also got myself a holiday gift (i.e. spent too much money on myself) - I bought a Pullip Alice du Jardin, Mint version. I've been looking at her for a while and finally decided to get her. I also got the du Jardin Pink, but she only comes with the wig (nude doll). I plan to give her a remake. New wig, full outfit, and a new name. Sabrina.

I saw a custom remodel done that was gorgeous, but can't afford her, so this doll will become my version. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## deana

After a really busy last few days, I get to do nothing tomorrow which is always a nice relief    I also tried out a new restaurant today (for takeout) and it was really good!


----------



## LadyDestani

I've noticed that even though I'm still waking up with back pain, I'm sleeping more deeply since I started getting treatments from the chiropractor. I have my next session tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to it since it seems to be helping. I'm also happy that I only have to work three days this week.

Plus, I got a good prompt for the Turkey Day event and I already have an idea for it.


----------



## Slaxmax

I'm happy because everyone is so nice here  and generous


----------



## Midoriya

Today is usually my off day, but I got a lot done today as far as relaxing goes, and I even got some work done as well.  Starting the week off on a good note.


----------



## _Rainy_

I had a good day today. I played a new game I like, baked some muffins, talked to my Aunt, and ate some breadsticks. I also got to talk with the person I like today and I’m liking them even more every day that passes. After everything that I’ve been through, it’s great to be reminded that not everyone is going to hurt me or treat me badly.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I had lasagna for dinner today! Also I picked up a parcel that I missed last week, it was the enamel pins I made!


----------



## -Lumi-

I got my kitties some catnip bubbles today!! Also some more treats that they like  I can’t tell how they feel about the bubbles yet as they were mostly curious when I was blowing the bubbles but right now they’re pretty playful!


----------



## Mr_Persona

gave away 40 hybrids and glad those are gone but still have a lot more...


----------



## Mariah

Got four tee shirts and a hat from the Bug Bud Press sample sale!


----------



## Imbri

We had a tornado warning earlier today. Fortunately, it did not materialize.

Not to sound flippant, but I checked that box off my Disaster Bingo last year. I don't need to do it again.


----------



## oak

I moved up in seniority at work today which means I'm one step closer to becoming a union member rather then just a union casual worker. It doesn't sound that exciting but the higher your seniority, the better job you get from dispatch. Also I'm closer to getting really good dental coverage rather then just mediocre coverage woohoo.

Being a longshoreman is hard to explain so I tried to put it simply but idk if it made sense lol.


----------



## Mariah

I got a mini gingerbread waffle maker!


----------



## eseamir

I finally got to sleep in today after working two twelve hour shifts the last two days


----------



## Midoriya

I got a ton of things done today including sleep, talking with my favorite person in the world, exercising, and work as well.  Feeling pretty confident about where things stand with my life right now.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Heard news about Doctor Strange 2, and so far I'm loving it but I wonder if all of it is true?


----------



## Neb

I had a fun time watching an anime with someone! It was awkward at first, but I’m glad I did it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a nice chat with @Moo_Nieu today.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I had the day off today! I’m also glad that I got to sleep in again after waking up really early the day before. I’m also really grateful that my cat’s heart and kidneys are stable, strong and healthy after getting her ultrasound and blood tests from the animal hospital today. After getting bitten by a snake a month ago, I’m just really really happy that she’s alive and doing well now. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm really happy about my balloons, especially since I can now make this wonderful rainbow lineup w them (even if the yellow balloon doesn't exist lol, the yellow feather is perfectly fine). I've never realized until recently how much I actually love balloons in general so having all the balloon collectibles was a must for me.

also happy that I'm all done w classes and my break can officially start! well... I think my piano professor may have wanted to chat w me today about a recital piece, which means I would have to watch it (it's like 50 something minutes long rip) so if I have to do that then my break won't actually start until that's over. but if it can wait a week then yeee! I can finally catch a break!


----------



## Mr_Persona

not exactly happy but l am playing the dare game with discord ppl

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really happy about my balloons, especially since I can now make this wonderful rainbow lineup w them (even if the yellow balloon doesn't exist lol, the yellow feather is perfectly fine). I've never realized until recently how much I actually love balloons in general so having all the balloon collectibles was a must for me.
> 
> also happy that I'm all done w classes and my break can officially start! well... I think my piano professor may have wanted to chat w me today about a recital piece, which means I would have to watch it (it's like 50 something minutes long rip) so if I have to do that then my break won't actually start until that's over. but if it can wait a week then yeee! I can finally catch a break!


is there a purple balloon you can also get? or is that not a collectible yet


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Persona said:


> is there a purple balloon you can also get? or is that not a collectible yet


not yet, currently the only colors available are red, orange, green, blue, and light blue. I really hope the staff makes a yellow one and a purple one though!!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I’m happy that I can hoard clothing in NH without feeling like I’m running out of space. I like to have every single color of dresses, sweaters, hats, etc. I remember in ACNL I always wore custom designs because the clothing options were so, so awful. And limited. Now the possibilities are endless and I happily change my clothes 2-3 times per play session


----------



## Mr_Persona

xSuperMario64x said:


> not yet, currently the only colors available are red, orange, green, blue, and light blue. I really hope the staff makes a yellow one and a purple one though!!


oh l thought there was those colors. guess not but they might for a summer event or something


----------



## Mariah

It snowed a tiny bit!
It’s all gone now but it was nice to see during my mid-sleep bathroom trip.


----------



## Dunquixote

My sister and I agreed to spend about $55 on each other so she agreed to get me this signed Persona 5 print by Erika Harlacher ; and my mom is still going to get me a different print (hoping David Hayter and Cam Clarke announce another MGS signing soon).  I love voice actors so much. I don’t really like twitter but seriously I live how some of the VAs interact with their fans; I wish my favorite would do it more but I understand he is really busy and don’t think less of him . Sorry; babbling because I am happy.


----------



## aericell

one of my professors raised money to send our class a group starbucks card to split between everyone & there’s enough for each of us to treat ourselves with a drink and a snack


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week thanks to the holiday!


----------



## Fjoora

I went to the gym and crushed arm and core day!


----------



## Midoriya

Had a great day and got a lot of work done.  Also got to talk to the person I care most about again.  They give me the strength I need to take on anything.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that my slow six hour shift is over! Now I can finally relax with some New Horizons and Legend of Zelda: Age of Calamity. I also got a sundae today after work so that was also cool!


----------



## Airysuit

I'm going to see the last LOTR movie for the first time ! My sister just introduced me to the series

And I'm lucky I've been able to see them all in the cinema! Due to the current situation a lot of classics are being shown in the cinemas where i live


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up and got up early today before my alarm could go off, and I have a lot to get done today!


----------



## Romaki

I won two gift cards today, one of them being for Nintendo Switch.      Nintendo Online, here I go again.


----------



## Midoriya

I was right!  Today was a great day.  Woke up, checked my mobile games, watched another episode of Naruto, got a haircut, figured out some things for work, and then finished my work for the day.  Now I get to relax and do whatever I want.  8)


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished all of my work today and now I'm looking forward to four full days off!


----------



## coldpotato

Was happy to talk to a friend today. Also my new fuzzy warm christmas socks came in the mail today when I had just ordered them yesterday


----------



## SmoochsPLH

helped my mom make banana pudding for tomorrow :3


----------



## tessa grace

I got to see my best friend today after the COVID-19 Utah quarantine stuff...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

made the onion dip and pumpkin pie for tomorrow. also got to sleep in a tiny bit.


----------



## Dunquixote

I laughed a lot last night (technically today) and I haven’t had this good of a laugh in a long time and had a good laugh with some other friends of mine here . I really have wonderful friends here and hope things get better for all and that their holiday will be enjoyable.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got the day off today! I’m also happy that today is Turkey Day in Animal Crossing! I had a lot of fun completing the event with my sister. I also got more Amiibo cards! Sadly I didn’t get much of anyone I like.. but I did get Coco!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

I also got a cake today so that was nice!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is thanksgiving which means I'm gonna have egg noodles later today!!


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up and got up early again today, and it’s Thanksgiving!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

it is food day and i'm gonna stuff my self silly

also this video is making me laugh harder then it should xD


----------



## Snowesque

Since I was saving up I was able to buy my first direct Angelic Pretty release!!
I cannot wait to wear it; I have been thinking about it all day haha.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I got accepted by a university!


----------



## _Rainy_

This was the first time ever that I didn’t do anything for thanksgiving and I’m not upset about it in the least. My house was quite and I just got to relax and I still get pie.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Tomorrow is Friday and the rush to get projects out the door at work in time for U.S. Thanksgiving is tapering off, so there will be some time to catch my breath until things pick up for Christmas.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I got to sleep late today and the chiropractor visits must be helping because I woke up with less back pain today. I'm also happy that I made it through my family's Thanksgiving dinner and now I can spend the next three days relaxing.


----------



## Mariah

My package arrived in my state even though it’s not supposed to arrive until Monday. Hopefully it comes tomorrow!


----------



## jiny

my bf got me a bts jimin photocard that ive been wanting for so long as an early xmas gift


----------



## Midoriya

I was having serious doubts about certain things in life, but I was able to vent to the person I care most about and they eased my fears away and were supportive of me.  They’re my favorite person in the world and I don’t know what I would do without them.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I’m all finished with work for the week! Now I have the weekend off and can relax.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Played among us and other games with a friend on VC for a few hours and it was fun

feels nice to have social interaction :')


----------



## Giovana

I wake up without alarm
I am very happy about it lol


----------



## visibleghost

i stopped messing with my meds and am already not feeling suicidal because of school even though i'm more behind than i was earlier so yay



Giovana said:


> I wake up without alarm
> I am very happy about it lol


nice!! i'm jealous, i wish i could get up without the help of 15 alarms....


----------



## Katzenjammer

I logged into my game to see that it was snowing today, which was just lovely! I don't time travel and where I live, it doesn't snow, so it was just a really nice surprise. I especially love the jingle bell sounds, too. Oh, and I got one more mush diy, yay!


----------



## deana

I had to work early for Black Friday (ew lol) but that allowed me to leave earlier, so I actually got to go home while it's still daylight out. I also treated myself to a nice mocha and now I am at home playing AC  ☺


----------



## Lady Timpani

I put my antlers on my car this morning and am gonna decorate my room later! I'd like to get more lights than what I currently have


----------



## Dunquixote

Since my sister isn’t getting me the persona 5 print signed by Erika Harlarcher as she at first said she was willing to do, my mom agreed to let me get it as well as another print. I just ordered it today .


----------



## Mr_Persona

was able to snag a black mushroom. there was only 2 got stocked. lucky me

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Lady Timpani said:


> I put my antlers on my car this morning and am gonna decorate my room later! I'd like to get more lights than what I currently have


l alwayd liked when people decorate their cars


----------



## LadyDestani

I got another pretty decent night's sleep and feel rested and relaxed. I went to the grocery store today and managed to find toilet paper (they were completely out just a few days ago). I finished up season 10 of Doctor Who so now I'm ready to move on to the thirteenth doctor. And finally, I love the new Black Friday collectibles and managed to grab a mushroom and two black roses!

I ended up with a fair amount to be happy about today.


----------



## Equity

I’m happy and grateful to have a kind friend like @Minou who got me the Black Rose collectible and let me repay her later!


----------



## Mariah

My Kenner came today!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's Christmas time. Now I can blast Christmas music freely and watch my favorite Christmas specials without being judged.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a lot done today including taking care of my cat, talking to the person I care most about, exercising, and work as well.  I’m glad that this week was mostly good and I’m starting to do and feel a lot better these days.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to see my friends today! It was one of my friend’s housewarming party so the whole squad showed up. We’re all usually very busy now so it was amazing to see everyone again. 

Also! I went to the game store today to buy another five packs of Animal Crossing Amiibo cards, I was intending to get lots of Series 2’s so I could get Ankha. But sadly they were all sold out and had no idea when they were going to get a restock! I was sad and going to leave, but the guy there asked me which villager I was looking for. I said Ankha, and to my amazement, he reached into his wallet and pulled out the Ankha Amiibo card and gave it to me! I asked him if he was sure about giving it to me, but he said it was completely okay as he had doubles of her card already! I’m so happy that I finally got her!!


----------



## Midoriya

Despite only getting a couple hours of sleep (I stayed up all night playing Genshin Impact), today looks like it’s going to be a great day.  I don’t have too much to get done today.  Honestly, my arms feeling sore is bothering me more than any tiredness I might be experiencing.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm finally able to let my cat out of her crate since it's okay for her to jump around now, and earlier today I caught her playing with her tail. I'm glad she's feeling better!   

Also I did some present wrapping so I'm feeling very excited for Christmas!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Our local supermarket finally got a little bit of a vegan aisle, so I was able to get a bunch of new treats I've never tried before!


----------



## hakutaku

Went food shopping and bought a bunch of goodies,,   Then had a really nice salmon salad for dinner!


----------



## Dunquixote

Erika Harlacher said bye to me when I left the twitch channel just now . She is so nice; I don’t have that highlighted text feature either.  Didn’t realize there were so many people on the vip subscription list (their prints get signed first). I still enjoyed seeing her sign and am glad to know she took requests. I asked for a mona doodle and her favorite quote ^.^ I hope that will be okay with her.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I had a nice day visiting with family and feasting on some awesome food, also received my sd card for my switch today!


----------



## Midoriya

I was right that today was going to be a great day.  Despite it raining, being tired, and having sore muscles, I remained calm for pretty much the whole day and got everything done I needed to, including finishing work for the week.  Right now I don’t even feel tired or depressed even though I missed my medicine last night.  I feel like I’m at the point where I’ll be able to ween off of my antidepressant/mood-stabilizer before too long and be just fine, which is honestly really exciting.  Then I can be medicine-free!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I got my first drawing iPad yesterday and that it came early for me. Now I can start practicing drawing digitally.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and still have tomorrow off work too! Also, the weather has been really nice and mild for this time of year.


----------



## oak

My cat was excited to see me when I got home from work and he meowed a million times. He's a special kitty cat


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to go to the city with my sister today for Black Friday! I got a cool new jumper that I’ve been eyeing for a while on sale and some comfy new pajama shorts! I’m also happy that I got to eat at an asian restaurant with my dad and sister. We haven’t been to that restaurant in a while and it’s a favourite of ours. Afterwards, we got gelato and now my dad’s staying over for the night at our place! Today was a good day.


----------



## Mr_Persona

finished a drawing


----------



## watercolorwish

Going to try to come back to TBT! I left for a while since my laptop broke but now that the site format is better for mobile and ACNH is out I’ll be more frequent here again. its nice to be back.


----------



## LunarMako

I am happy I don't have to be at work today. 

In the game, I am happy I got three muchroom DIYS so far.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Went to an outdoor market with my dog and met lots of other dogs!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I don't have to work today. I also slept better last night and have less back pain today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Worked on my 1,000 word capsule biography over Eddie Van Halen today - I think I was near 300 words. I'm getting there!

Also, I was grinning when I heard "And The Cradle Will Rock" by Van Halen playing on the radio. Feel like that song rarely gets aired.


----------



## Midoriya

I spent all day at home by myself playing Genshin Impact and I am seriously addicted.   

It’s also really nice to have some peace and quiet for awhile.  I‘ve been so much happier than I was for awhile these days and I hope it continues to last.  I finally feel more confident and like myself again.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm back to say that I'm happy because my favorite football team won in a real nail-biter of a game. And my husband's favorite team won today too, so we both get to be happy. Yay!


----------



## _Rainy_

@Dunquixote you’re the best thanks for always making me laugh and being there for others.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

my very best friend had to write a poem for their theater class and they chose to write it about me and now my heart can't take it ;v; 
knowing them i thought they would write something super emo down but nope ;v;
it's the sweetest thing anyone has ever done for me (i'm generally very very hated)


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that today was just a good day in general today! I had a short shift at work, had a nice dinner while watching anime with my sister, played some New Horizons and finished the day off by playing Age Of Calamity with my sister!


----------



## RedPanda

I'm happy because we're about to go get a Christmas tree so we can decorate it!


----------



## -Lumi-

It’s snowing! I love the snow so much. It’s snowed a few times in November but always ended up melting - this stuff might melt away too but the weather shows it’s supposed to snow all night tonight and all day tomorrow!


----------



## xara

Spoiler: progress



when i was in elementary school, my grandmother told me that i was crazier than my mother. in middle school, she ridiculed my weight so obsessively that i ultimately began to starve myself; the rapid weight loss leading to the formation of gallstones, something that isn’t often seen in anyone under the age of forty. i don’t, and likely never will, have the words to express just how badly she’s hurt me and the resentment that i harbour for her. but despite all of that, i have _never_ stood up to her, out of respect for my mother and out of fear for myself. i had so much to say but i never knew how and so, i stayed silent and let my mother fight my battles for me.

but tonight, i stood up to her. i was expecting my mother to be angry with me for doing so ... but she’s not. she’s proud. even my father is proud. hell, _i’m_ proud. granted, my grandmother _did_ manage to get some hurtful comments in, accusing me of not caring for anyone but myself. and maybe that was true at one point; maybe, for a long time, i was selfish and seemingly void of empathy. but that’s not true now. i know that, even if she doesn’t, and that’s good enough for me.

i stood up for myself tonight. and god it felt so good.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> snip



I’m proud of you! You deserve so much kindness and love; I say this as a friend and just as a fellow human being. Standing up for yourself is extremely hard to do, so yeah I definitely think you should be proud . Hang in there my friend . I  hope better times are in store for you.


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I got all my books that I ordered! Time for a reading spree!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I'm fitting more & more into my role as a new manager at my job. It's a little unsettling taking the lead, but at the same time, comforting knowing I can contribute to making a difference at the company.


----------



## Mr_Persona

getting better with human drawings


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my profile and collectible line-up all set up for Christmas.


----------



## eseamir

we got approved for our insurance claim today after losing around $18,000 worth or items due to flooding, so now we are able to start buying replacements!!


----------



## Midoriya

eseamir said:


> we got approved for our insurance claim today after losing around $18,000 worth or items due to flooding, so now we are able to start buying replacements!!



Hey, that’s awesome!  I remember your thread from earlier and I’m super glad and excited that things are looking better for you.  

—-

I’m happy because I had a long, full day of cooking and exercised as well.


----------



## Shawna

1. Bruce is moving on my ACNH island tomorrow.  He is one of my favorite villagers. <3
2. Had burgers and fries for dinner


----------



## eseamir

Midoriya said:


> Hey, that’s awesome!  I remember your thread from earlier and I’m super glad and excited that things are looking better for you.
> 
> —-
> 
> I’m happy because I had a long, full day of cooking and exercised as well.


thank you so much!!


----------



## Plume

Lindor chocolate truffles ^-^


----------



## SmoochsPLH

got some thermal cow socks (they're so cuuuute) and an xmas present for my dog (its a kong i hope he likes it he's never had one)! and the hoodie my grandpa gave me is really comfy and warm :3


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I managed to catalogue all the new toy items and their different coloured variants thanks to a kind and generous user on here!!


----------



## RedPanda

New one for today: I am happy that now that it is December 1, 



Spoiler



Isabelle is FINALLY drinking a warm beverage! I was wondering if she was going to drink iced coffee forever. (I'm not sure what she's drinking but to me it looks like what we call Thai iced tea or iced coffee here in US?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

took a bath and I tried out a sugar scrub for the first time today. my friend recommended it to me so I tried some of hers. it made my skin super soft and now I smell good, might have to go buy a container of my own! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

also my dog is finally eating, I think he's not been feeling well today since he ate that chocolate last night. I still believe that's the stupidest thing he's ever done lmao


----------



## EmmaFrost

-My therapist made me feel like I’m not hopeless and worthless. Even if it’s just temporarily, I’ll take it. I do better in zoom format therapy than in person therapy. I feel less fidgety and bothered by unfamiliar sensory input. 

-I think I successfully got a 5-week contract job with my preferred political party caucus. I am hoping that having this 5 week employment experience plus my university placement will help me gain further employment in local political office.


----------



## Imbri

I got one of my dolls today! This one is the one I'm using for dress-up (the other will stay stock). Her wig is loose, so it slid a bit, but she's adorable!

Meet Sabrina (formerly, Alice du Jardin).


----------



## oak

My mom bought me a rice cooker as a early Christmas gift. Whenever I cook rice on the stove the texure is always off so I'm excited to have nice fluffy rice.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Spoiler: this got long cus i'm excited ;w;



i hope i don't jinx anything, but there's a really good chance of the super sweet stray cat i've been feeding becoming an indoor kitty (aka us adopting him). my grandparents both say that the only reason he can't come in is cus he's not fixed, but that's literally the only reason. it's really up to my grandpa who's the type who says "we don't need no more stinking pets", but then falls in love with the one we bring in which he is with this cat. he has hugged him, pet him for like 5 minutes, and carried him through the house to put him in the garage where he'd be warmer. x3 and given him leftover turkey. xD

he's a really sweet boy and my mom plans to get a pet carrier (we don't have a big enough one he's a _*big*_ old tom cat we thought he was part mainecoon, but apparently not) and then we'll take him to get fixed sometime. not sure when yet. then he'll probably be put in our upstairs bathroom for a week or so, so our other kitty can get used to his scent then we'll introduce them. technically they've met a few times already. when they're both at the door i crack it a little so they can sniff each other and that's been going well. i also let our current indoor kitty sniff my hands after i pet him too. trying my best to get them used to each other. c:

i think the kitty likes us too because he's been showing up more and more frequently. tho that's probably for food lol



oh forgot to add! i finally got all the ghost and gems in luigis mansion 3!! now i just gotta beat king boo, but i'm gonna go thru each floor very throughly first.


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'm very happy(thankful) I was able to get to the Chiropractor today and got to have a nice lunch afterwards with my mom. Despite it being a little chilly out, we got a seat in the sun and the weather was mild which was nice. Patio dining is the only kind allowed right now where I am, but as long as I'm dressed for the weather, I don't mind. Also, despite all the Gamestops in my area being out of amiibo cards and one other item I'm looking for, I found two _awesome_ shirts in my size and some adorable ACNH footie socks (all animal crossing characters: KK Slider, Isabelle, Tom Nook, Rosie, and Cube).


----------



## LuchaSloth

Got the Christmas lights up without dying.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finally got around to opening up all of the packages for the Christmas presents I ordered. I'm really happy with this one blanket I got for my mother-in-law. It's super soft and plush. I'm thinking about getting some more for my mom and myself now. And the t-shirts I ordered from Thrasher for my nephews came with a free magazine. Gotta love freebies!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Talked to my old college roommate on the phone just now! Ended up talking for a little more than an hour. Talked about some random ass stuff. It was fun!


----------



## Mr_Persona

got some work done and l know what drawing l want to do for my sister for Christmas. Or should l say painting instead.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020



Imbri said:


> I got one of my dolls today! This one is the one I'm using for dress-up (the other will stay stock). Her wig is loose, so it slid a bit, but she's adorable!
> 
> Meet Sabrina (formerly, Alice du Jardin).
> 
> View attachment 340022
> View attachment 340023


l saw one of those dolls. But l don't know if they are easy to move around with the body and if it's easy to find right clothes for them. Would you reccomend them? I do collect random dolls


----------



## Shawna

1. Caught a stringfish in AC:NH
2. Found Sylvia on a mystery island tour in AC:NH


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I had the day off and got to sleep in today! I also had Thai for dinner and got a mocha frappe!!


----------



## Romaki

I lost over 4 pounds this week, so that's nice.


----------



## Imbri

Mr_Persona said:


> l saw one of those dolls. But l don't know if they are easy to move around with the body and if it's easy to find right clothes for them. Would you reccomend them? I do collect random dolls



This is my first Pullip, so I might not be the best one to ask about the brand, but just playing around with her last night, I'm happy. Her hips are a bit tight and squeak when you move them for her to sit, although I guess that's common. At least, others who collect have told me that. 
The hands and feet are a bit fragile, but that's true of any jointed doll, so you're probably aware of that.

The clothes I have on her now are Barbie. Some of the items are a bit large, but others fit just fine (like that green dress). I think Blythe doll clothes will fit, as well. Pullip is basically a 1/6 body with a 1/3 head.

The main thing that's kept me from getting one sooner is the price, but I think they're fairly in line with other collectible dolls. I will say that her face is very sweet, and she looks even better in person than my pics show. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Imbri said:


> This is my first Pullip, so I might not be the best one to ask about the brand, but just playing around with her last night, I'm happy. Her hips are a bit tight and squeak when you move them for her to sit, although I guess that's common. At least, others who collect have told me that.
> The hands and feet are a bit fragile, but that's true of any jointed doll, so you're probably aware of that.
> 
> The clothes I have on her now are Barbie. Some of the items are a bit large, but others fit just fine (like that green dress). I think Blythe doll clothes will fit, as well. Pullip is basically a 1/6 body with a 1/3 head.
> 
> The main thing that's kept me from getting one sooner is the price, but I think they're fairly in line with other collectible dolls. I will say that her face is very sweet, and she looks even better in person than my pics show. Hope that helps.


hmm well it doesn't seem to be a problem to get then! I might get one next year. She does have a pretty face and hair.


----------



## Uffe

I have an interview today. So I'm hoping that all goes well and that I get this job.


----------



## saucySheep

i got my 40 minute workout in


----------



## Dunquixote

I meant to post this last night but I forgot. Last night I finally got a unit in Last Cloudia that I was trying to get the whole time this banner has been up with the last crystals I had to spend on a multi.  I am worried one of my favorite characters will get a new unit soon since these last couple banners completely drained me of my crystals. I have no regrets though (might have some if my number one or two favorite character gets a new unit soon). Now if only I could get Shanks crew from OPTC, I’ll be good ; I did get a new legend from a free gold ticket two nights ago though  which of course I am extremely happy about (forgot to post about it here).


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm happy that I'm feeling better than I was earlier. I released a lot of the tension that I had through writing, and later managed to continue watching my anime to smooth things out. Hopefully, I'll be back to somewhat normal by tomorrow. If not, that's okay too; I got Animal Crossing and anime to help get me through, as usual, haha...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm just happy I got my room to myself today


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm over halfway done with this week now since I've run into problems at work every day. I'm also glad that the cough and sore throat I had this morning seems to have mostly gone away.


----------



## Mr_Persona

found my garuga drawing that l thought l lost


----------



## EmmaFrost

I found out I won an award at school, and my placement evaluation went really well.


----------



## Fjoora

I went to the gym and I found some more keto friendly things that taste delicious!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that the week is almost over! Just one more day of work to go then I’m free for the weekend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

My dad came back from Asia last night. Went to pick him up at the airport and the car wouldn't start. I think the starter is busted. RIP. Anyways, I signed my mom up for a CAA membership to get the car towed and we took a cab home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2020 back at it again, but I'm just happy we were stranded in a relatively safe spot, with other people still around (versus on the side of a highway).


----------



## Trundle

Loving my new house. It's almost the weekend. Life is good.


----------



## Imbri

My 2nd Pullip arrived today. This one is a new doll, in the box, but from the same series as the other - Alice du Jardin. She is the mint version. Now to find a safe spot where fur babies can't reach her.


----------



## nekomimi

woke up with my dog snuggled up next to me, got up and took a nice shower, remembered i have an account on this forum that i haven’t touched since january, you know how it is


----------



## corvus516

It was my birthday today!
Most of my presents were bird related because I'm strongly interested in birds (hyperfixation go brrr) and I was given an incredibly useful book about identifying bird tracks, feathers, eggs etc.

I was also given quite a lot of money because I've been saving up for a new decent quality camera, I'm probably not going to spend all of it on just a camera though. I got clothes too because of course I did; usually I'd be all like "ugh" but I got a really cool black and red striped hoodie with coincidentally matching socks so yay! (I don't think I've ever been so happy over socks as a present...)


----------



## meo

I'm happy to just have a break today from clinicals and schoolwork. I've just really been stuggling energy wise this semester and I'm really looking forward to the winter break soon.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been a mess all week, but just today I got up early and actually got a lot done.  I was able to go around to places my mom and I have been before and reminisce about being together with her, and I didn’t cry, but laughed instead.  My greatest strength is to rebound from pain faster than anyone else, and that applies to this as well.  I’m beginning to find out that I’m not weak like I thought I was before.


----------



## _Rainy_

I found a peanut butter cup while searching for something, I feel like I won the lottery lol. I’m also feeling normal today after a few weeks of not feeling like myself and struggling with conversations and life in general.


----------



## Nefarious

The amiibo packs I ordered finally came in.

While I didn’t get Bones or Olivia as I was hoping for I did get Agnes and Avery whom I love a lot as well. 

Also made a meatloaf, which is nice since I’ve been eating nothing but box dinners for the past few weeks. lol


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Tomorrow is Friday and I visited my S/O's island today! My former resident, Phoebe, had finished moving in, and I went to visit her while stopping by to shop and such. I wasn't expecting to get so emotional by the dialogue that she remembered me and the memories of living on my island.  I'm happy that she's happy in her new home.


----------



## Mariah

I just made my first sale on Depop!


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I get off work early for my chiropractor appointment. I'm looking forward to my next treatment because it always makes me feel better and I'm already noticing a difference.


----------



## Shawna

1. My dad took me and my brother out for a ride and we got some fast food.
2. Figured out a method for playing Flash games without Flash.
3. Got my island to three stars.  Hopefully KK will come tomorrow.
4. Found Rooney on a mystery island tour and should be moving in tomorrow! <3333


----------



## glow

flora is ~*~*finally~*~ moving out
she cute n all but my aesthetic for my town will be dark/witchy/abandoned so she didn't rly work


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that it’s Friday and that I’m all done with work for the week!! Now I can relax on the weekend and sleep in!


----------



## Mr_Persona

It's Friday! And soon l will have some alone time and l can watch what l like on TV.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just finished my last class for the semester!! I still have finals to do but one week from today I'll be done and I can finally take a break!

fr though this semester has been so wild in terms of my mental health, self discovery, dealing w school and pressure from my dad. I'm so glad I'll finally be getting a break soon.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm happy that Mother Nature has melted the snow on our driveway, so I don't have to shovel it after work. ☺ TGIF!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i'm getting burger kiiiing and xmas is getting closer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally the weekend after a bad week.


----------



## Uffe

I got that job I applied for.


----------



## LadyDestani

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Finally the weekend after a bad week.


I feel this so much right now but I'm glad it's finally Friday and I get two days off work.

I also treated myself to a mint chocolate chip milkshake and it was delicious.


----------



## Firesquids

I'm very happy no one in my family has gotten covid (knock on wood...)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

my hands are magically playing 2 different parts on piano.
i was never able to do this until just now- why is this happening?


----------



## Mr_Persona

got more rest today....ahhhhh


----------



## pochy

i'm happy i got to watch the whole lotr trilogy again! i used to hate smeagol, but i like him alot more now.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

We had our (socially distanced) holiday party at work today! We pot lucked food and played games and white elephant. I almost won an air fryer, and then it got stolen. I almost won a weighted blanket, but then it got stolen. I did actually win an advent calendar of cat socks and a $50 Amazon gift card. I'd say I won over everyone else


----------



## meo

Got to wake up when I wanted - no alarm. Always the best. <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Saturday so I didn't have to work and got to sleep in today.


----------



## Mr_Persona

l loved the gifts l got today. Got an elsa doll, MLP figures, Calico Critters which was surprising, rainbow high doll, and this mini Tetris arcade keychain. 



Love how this Ruby doll has like this pearl sorta glittery skin!




	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020

even though l'm the age that most people don't own toys like this at that age. I still don't care what others say, l collect things and they make me happy!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020



meo said:


> Got to wake up when I wanted - no alarm. Always the best. <3


l agreed! feels gooood


----------



## tessa grace

Today I finished the first draft of the song I'm writing and I'm really loving the chord progression I do on my guitar. The suspense and buildup is so much fun to make and once I get an electric guitar (in my dreams someday) it will be so much fun to play!


----------



## Airysuit

Going to the movies with my mom (we have semi lockdown here and cinema has lots of restrictions the keep things save) 
After I'm going to my parents and spend some quality time with food and games


----------



## meo

Finished my 200 question final exam (1 minute per question so 200 min given to take). I'm happy that I did it and it's out of the way...and I'm going to take a nice bubble bath to decompress.


----------



## Firesquids

meo said:


> Finished my 200 question final exam (1 minute per question so 200 min given to take). I'm happy that I did it and it's out of the way...and I'm going to take a nice bubble bath to decompress.


Congrats, you deserve to relax! 


I'm happy because it's my dog's brithday!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning. Also, my favorite football team won again today, although it was another really close game.


----------



## eseamir

I'm happy that after today I don't have to work any more 12 hour shifts this week!! (gotta count your small blessings haha)


----------



## Mr_Persona

LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy because I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning. Also, my favorite football team won again today, although it was another really close game.


good for you! Which game was it?


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Persona said:


> good for you! Which game was it?


I'm a Minnesota Vikings fan. They barely beat the Jaguars in overtime yesterday.


----------



## Mr_Persona

LadyDestani said:


> I'm a Minnesota Vikings fan. They barely beat the Jaguars in overtime yesterday.


oh l heard, yeah l bet everyone was sweating. My team the Chicago Bears were close to winning but they lost once again and my dad hopes the coach gets fired xD I always think the team were losers. Bears lose all the time, it's rare for them to win. I call it the curse


----------



## saucySheep

i worked for one hour on a 5-minute short film we're doing in film club. all i wrote was the basic plot and what the scenes will consist of/what the characters are like but honestly it seems pretty good


----------



## Nezzy

My first day at work went well!


----------



## hakutaku

The watch I bought my mum for Christmas got dispatched today, so I should receive it in plenty of time for the holidays


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I'll be leaving for Boston again in 7 days!

I'm also happy that I'm playing Minecraft with my friend today! So many good things are happening despite all the bad things that have been thrown at me recently c:


----------



## RedPanda

Today I got dressed in nice clothes, which seems kind of stupid but when you don't leave the house for almost a year except for checking the mail and buying food, there ceases to be a reason to wear anything aside from leggings and hoodies. But today I decided to dress nicely and it's honestly put me in a cheerful mood.


----------



## Nefarious

I checked Gamestop's website for more amiibo cards at 3am and was able to get another 4 packs, unfortunately series 4 and 3 were sold out already, but was able to get two of both series 1 and 2. Checking back at the website now, they're all sold out. It pays to have a crappy sleep schedule I guess haha. Can't wait to see who I'll get.  Really hoping for Muffy, Cherry, Olivia or Punchy.

I'm also super happy that I have my dream collectible lineup now! Patience and persistence to keep trying really paid off.


----------



## Mr_Persona

There were only 4 left in the store but l happened to get her, Bella the pink rainbow high doll today! Also yesterday l got Jade and day before that l got Ruby. Lucky me to get 3 dolls, now l just need to get Amaya.


----------



## coldpotato

Garlic parmesan breadsticks.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that this day is over. My troubles from last week have carried into this week at work. I'm just glad I got the most important things done today, even though I had to work overtime to finish.


----------



## Mariah

Assembled and delivered cookie boxes for my mom’s friends.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm just happy my stuffed animals and imaginary friends are by my side since no one else is.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that yesterday I started early at work so I finished early! Also I’m happy that I got KFC for dinner today!


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m not feeling super great today but I’m really happy we got our tree decorated  It makes the living room feel all cozy having the decorations out


----------



## oak

I found the most perfect onion at the store today. It's so round and the layers are flawless compared to the other onions. I feel satisfied to hold it.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

My husband and I don't get many days off together, but we got to share today off work doing what we like :')


----------



## LadyDestani

Despite dealing with some more issues at work, I managed to complete everything I set out to do today. Tomorrow I have the whole afternoon off and I'm looking forward to mentally recuperating a bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Did my french exam, did a presentation, & completed a written reflection. Got **** done.


----------



## meo

Happy because I reached a pretty big milestone today program wise - just need one more thing and I'll be done with my internship requirements...so the last semester coming up will be pretty nice; be able to just mentally focus on reviewing/studying for my certification exams.


----------



## -Lumi-

I got some winter mittens! Seems a little silly maybe but I’ve only recently gotten into collectables and I wanted something that was more snowy since it’s winter now. I love them 

I also made cookies! I made gingersnaps  I don’t really like ginger but my dad likes gingerbread & gingersnaps so I thought I’d make him some cookies


----------



## Mick

Happy about seeing SpaceX's next prototype rocket launch live just now. It's loud and powerful and amazing. It blew up on landing, but that was okay and expected.  

Progress was made today to make space more accessible to us, and I am excited.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i have an xmas outift picked out and after xmas i'm gonna get one of those plastic roll around drawers (gonna paint either pink, cow print, pink cow print, or leave white idk) and put a shelf up in my room (probably gonna paint it neon green or a nice grass green). i'm also still very excited for xmas.


----------



## Galaxite

Having people come over to my island and they gave me a bunch of different Christmas patterns on display in Able's shop!


----------



## Katzenjammer

I finally got Lolly's photo in game the other day!!  And this morning, when I checked the GameStop website, they actually had amiibo cards in stock so I finally was able to nab some! I am way too excited for them, especially at my age haha... Now I'm just hoping the new postal worker(s) deliver it to me as they've been mis-delivering my mail lately  *keeps praying*


----------



## _Rainy_

I finished my last final for this quarter today and I get to chill until next year. I also get to talk and spend time with my SO and they make me so happy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Finished my English exam today, talked to my academic advisor, send out some emails - basically getting crap done! 

Also, took the old man's new car out for a spin. It is _amazing. _The sound it makes when I rev up the engine is perfection, man. I love the vroom sound LOL. Also, I was quite calm and at peace with myself while I was out driving. I allowed myself to cry happy tears over a Billy Joel song - I think it was "Just The Way You Are." It's so sentimental :')


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few good things happened today!

so this morning started out crappy cause I missed the meet w my art class, but in the afternoon my prof replied to my apology email, and he said it was okay and he really liked my final project pic a lot! so that ends up working out.
also not today, but yesterday I got my history final done so that's out of the way. all I have left is my jazz hist project presentation this Friday and then I'm done for the semester  

this evening my friend and I made that Disney world grilled cheese recipe. it's really good!! we had it with tomato soup and cheesy rice! 

also small but I got delphox in Pokemon GO today!! gen 6 pokes were just released like a week ago so I'm glad I could get it so fast. in case y'all didn't notice by my aesthetic last month, delphox is one of my favorite Pokemon so I absolutely love her!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I had a half-day off of work day and used the time to finish the majority of my Christmas shopping. Now, I only have my husband's gift left to buy and I'm already working on that.


----------



## eseamir

today is my last day of work for the week and I've managed to get through a lot of the stuff I need to organise (I work in disability support and am basically solely responsible for making sure two people are 100% sorted for going home over christmas/new years and it's been high key super stressful the last couple weeks with all the christmas parties etc. that have been going on) and now I get a solid two days off where I don't have to worry about work stuff


----------



## ali.di.magix

I had a _much _better day at work today where communication was a breeze rather than a hassle! Also at the end of the day my supervisor gave me a box of cherries as a thank you gift; it was so sweet and I'm relieved that she thinks I'm an okay worker even though I've worked with her/known her for only 3 weeks, it's the shortest time that I've ever worked with someone and that they've shown me that level of appreciation  imma cry


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got the day off yesterday! I’m also happy that my six hour shift is over today, now there’s just one more day of work to go then I’m free for the weekend! Also I got to have chicken curry for dinner and a package I’ve been looking forward to finally arrived so yay!


----------



## oak

I'm getting a Christmas tree today! My pets love to sit under the real tree. Maybe it makes them feel like a wild animal again.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i found out that target has a dalmatian version of squeakee the balloon dog!! its really cute and i might save up for it at a later point. for now i think i'm gonna save up for og squeakee and mario kart live. :3 just knowing a dalmatian version exist makes me happy.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Waiting for the reveal of the next fighter


----------



## trashpedia

The semester is finally over for me! I can finally take a mental break and focus on enjoying the rest of the month of December! ^o^


----------



## Galaxite

I'm happy about my cat being all cute and cuddled up on my bed.  ​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It rained pretty heavily today. It never rains here, and I love the rain.


----------



## Firesquids

I'm happy that I'm safe and comfortable.


----------



## Mad Aly

I ordered a nice case for my Switch, and I'm looking forward to having it delivered tomorrow ^^


----------



## Mr_Persona

live stream is starting soon! Finally


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I am happy that I completed my entrance counseling for financial aid. I also bought myself an aux cord, so I can listen to my songs in my mom's car as I go out on a cruise. Also called a hotline and just got to vent and calm myself down. It was nothing major, just felt anxious. I highly recommend reaching out to someone via hotline - for me, it helps to just talk it out. In case anyone needs it, the *Boystown Hotline* is usually my go to - I find them helpful.


----------



## angelcat621

Got my cat spayed last week and she's finally at her normal hyper self again today. Yay for crazy cat antics.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got off work on time today and I had a pretty easy day, which was a relief after a few weeks of nothing but stress at work. I also have tomorrow afternoon off, so just 4 hours of work left for the week!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I have a three day weekend  which means I can listen to Taylor Swift's new album all day tomorrow lmao


----------



## Mariah

Some company sent me barley milk. I was expecting a free product coupon but I got their whole range in a cooler bag!  Always up for a new weird milk.


----------



## duckvely

there's only one week left of school and i am so ready!! this semester actually passed by pretty fast and wasn't too bad looking back


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'LL BE HOME FREE IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS HUZZAHHH

also managed to get a shiny Wooper in Pokemon GO and I love her sm


----------



## aericell

my chibi standee by Laudine came in today!! (along with some other goodies thank you very much ) everything is so beautiful and she fits the corner of my desk so perfectly i'm so in love


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that my week of work is finally over! Now I can relax for the weekend. I’m also happy that I got to have empanadas for dinner tonight, yum!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I woke up pretty _damn _early. That's very unlikely of me. 

Anyways, since I just woke up not too long ago, I've only accomplished some little things - had my daily dose of coffee, took meds, and canceled an appointment with one of my college advisors (as I had already met up with them earlier this week). However, I'm happy that I feel motivated right now.


----------



## hakutaku

my dad's christmas present arrived in the mail today, so now both of my parents' main gifts are taken care of


----------



## oak

I'm painting this little Christmas themed truck decoration I got from Micheals craft store. Also our Christmas tree went up yesterday so now it's ready to be decorated today. I have my favourite pale rose gold bulbs to decorate with  ☺


----------



## amemome

it's friday!! which means i only have to work for four more hours before i'm free for the weekend!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm finally forcing myself to bang out this Christmas shopping. 

I always have grand plans of doing it all in November...and then it gets put off for lack of money, or people not knowing what they want. Aside from a couple people who I'm still trying to figure ideas for...most of this is getting done. I even gave my mom her present early...because, it was a new stainless steel microwave (which we needed to replace the really shoddy one we've had for the past year or two). I got that all unboxed, set up in the kitchen, booted the old one, cleaned everything up. She came home and didn't even notice it right away. Successful surprise drop. Lol. 


Also, it FINALLY snowed a couple days ago.

 I always worry with the state of climate change being what it is. But we finally got a couple inches (better late than never). ❄


----------



## deana

I am happy that I got 3 days off from work in a row, I was able to pop out to do some quick Christmas shopping today so I am checking things off my list and had a phone call with my mom when I got back from shopping. I am also happy that it's the first snow day in Animal Crossing AND I finally managed to get a purple windflower after trying for so long!! It's a pretty good day.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s nearly my birthday


----------



## -Lumi-

These little Christmas light collectables are so cute! I know they’re only temporary but I just want to gift them to everybody! I was doing pretty well saving TBT but oh well 

My friends little niece is learning to talk! It’s so exciting and she’s absolutely adorable


----------



## meo

Happy bc it's friday and officially just one week till break!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I got off work at noon today. I also finally heard back about my husband's Christmas present so all my holiday shopping is essentially done. Just waiting for two gifts to arrive and I have to go pick up my husband's gift sometime next week.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm happy that one of the developers on my team taught me the keyboard shortcut for pasting copied text without any formatting (Ctrl+Shift+V). Yes, I could have learned it myself by right-clicking with the mouse many, many years.   Starting from today, I will use it religiously!


----------



## Mariah

We looked at Christmas lights and my shirt from Depop came!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got my sweatshirt in the mail today! It has the Family Video logo on it and says "est.1978" and its a really big and super soft sweatshirt. i really love it 

also literally just finished ny very last assignnent for the semester which means I'm free until the beginning of February! let's goooooo


----------



## moo_nieu

Graduated from college today


----------



## Selene

One of my classes for the semester ended, just one more and final critiques to go!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to go visit my grandparents today! I haven’t been over to their place for months so it was really great seeing them again.


----------



## Katzenjammer

In game, it's snowing and just beautiful and Raymond finally gave me his photo. I also managed to make a perfect snowboy today too (I messed up yesterday lol), so I was really glad about that. In real life, it's raining and I love the rain. We really need it where I am too, so that's awesome. I love the smell of clean air


----------



## LuchaSloth

Heavy fog outside.

If it's not going to snow, then heavy fog is my next favorite type of weather.

Of course, I need to walk on the street in a bit...so, hopefully I don't die out there. Lol


----------



## Imbri

Today is officially the first day of my vacation - two weeks off.

Also, briefly saw my mother, when we met at a park 'n ride to exchange gifts. It was like something out of a bad gangster movie - set the packages down and step away. Now swap. At least we can laugh.

A couple items I was waiting on for a Secret Santa came, so I'll wrap them and mail them out on Monday. And I got a 4-pack holiday collection of Burt's Bees for myself. Peppermint, Cocoa Mint, Salted Caramel, and Vanilla Bean. Yum!


----------



## meo

Got most of the supplies I need to make some holiday presents for people. There's a few things I have to wait on from online. So happy most of it is out of the way to get. <3

Going to be making these hot chocolate globe jars. :3


Spoiler


----------



## amemome

I'm so so so happy to add to this today!

I went to the groceries with my mom and we bought mochi ice cream and korean alcohol. After eating dinner (which I made lol), we had our drinks and a mochi ice cream each. It was a great way to end the day! It's my first drink in a while and it was worth it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I got a free taco with my meal for dinner.


----------



## Dunquixote

Received a lot of christmas lights with so many kind messages in the last two days or so. It really made me so happy; . If only they stayed permanently; I’d keep every one of them if it were possible as I had with the yellow candies.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020

Also, am really happy I pulled a new unit in Last Cloudia. Got her on my second single pull .


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to spend some time with my grandmother, my dad, and my sister today! We binge watched all of the new Alice In Borderland series on Netflix (if you’re a fan of the death game genre I completely recommend it, it’s a great show!). Now it’s time to read the manga of it!


----------



## meo

Finished my last final, yay.


----------



## pochy

i traded with a nice person for dreamy egg!!! im so happy c: i really like my lineup now!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and my husband sent me a very cute gif of a piggy!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I finally managed to make a perfect snowboy in Animal Crossing after a full hour and a half of making imperfect ones.


----------



## Galaxite

I'm happy that it's raining outside.
I'm also happy that I have my warm kitty sleeping on my lap.
I'm very happy that I finally learned how to make the perfect snowboy without struggling anymore.​


----------



## Lightspring

I got a Spring Sakura from a lovely user. One more to go!


----------



## Mr_Persona

happy to see my dog wagging her tail in her sleep which means she is finally having a good dream and not a dream where she is always angry.


----------



## pochy

Lightspring said:


> I got a Spring Sakura from a lovely user. One more to go!


happy for you, your dream lineup is really starting to take shape!! i'll keep an eye out for any collectibles which you might need 

i'm happy because i got a lot of chores done, and the weather was so mild. there was a gentle whisper of a breeze, only slightly cool. it was such good weather omg i felt like crying. wish the weather were like this everyday ;-;


----------



## chicken soup

I'm happy that it's been snowing all day for me today.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Not only did one of the Kirby-based bands on Spotify put up a new album a while back (which I just found out right now), two of my favorite songs were covered on it (not to mention that my favorite Nintendo character is featured on the album art lol)


----------



## SmoochsPLH

me and my mom found and bought one of the snowmen from this vine (i've been wanting one forever and we just happened to find them while out)





we've been making him say stuff all day. also he has such an unfortunate name. my mom wanted to name him something warm to be funny and my grandpa suggested piss so now that's his name x'D


----------



## BluebearL

I'm happy because it's Tuesday and thats one step closer to friday


----------



## LadyDestani

After being sore all weekend, I went back to the chiropractor today and got a nice massage that has my back feeling better. I'm hoping for a good night's sleep tonight.

Also, very happy that the Christmas event has started here on TBT. It looks like it's going to be a lot of fun again this year.


----------



## chicken soup

After crying in my room for 2 hours, my dog came back from the vet and now we're pretty sure that she only has a broken leg after running into a moving car.

Doubt ima be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Went over to a friend's house and made a snowman and snow angels for the first time! Apparently, it was his first time making a snowman as well lmfao. It was fun! Before today, I never really played in the snow - I would just stomp or kick it, but I never really built things like a snowman and such. Hopefully there's still going to be snow when my family comes over for Christmas (we're taking precautions) so my cousins can play in the snow! 



Pineapplesoso said:


> After crying in my room for 2 hours, my dog came back from the vet and now we're pretty sure that she only has a broken leg after running into a moving car.
> 
> Doubt ima be able to sleep tonight.



Thank gosh it's just a broken leg - I'm really hoping it is just that. </3


----------



## coldpotato

My friend gave me really thoughtful christmas gifts!


----------



## Mariah

I ordered a custom art piece for my grandma on Etsy for Christmas and the artist finished it today. It’s beautiful!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

10...more...days...till...CHRISTMAAAAAAS


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i love my best friend. i'm just so grateful for her.


----------



## chicken soup

Dawnpiplup said:


> Went over to a friend's house and made a snowman and snow angels for the first time! Apparently, it was his first time making a snowman as well lmfao. It was fun! Before today, I never really played in the snow - I would just stomp or kick it, but I never really built things like a snowman and such. Hopefully there's still going to be snow when my family comes over for Christmas (we're taking precautions) so my cousins can play in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gosh it's just a broken leg - I'm really hoping it is just that. </3


lets hope!!! but, we still dont know if its broken or just sprained.


----------



## meo

Mariah said:


> I ordered a custom art piece for my grandma on Etsy for Christmas and the artist finished it today. It’s beautiful!


Could you by chance let me know what the etsy shop is called?  I think my mil would love one. Yours came out so amazing!

----

Today I'm happy about good deals at the grocery store lol (can tell im getting older now) and that the new dental office I saw seems to be really nice.


----------



## Mariah

meo said:


> Could you by chance let me know what the etsy shop is called?  I think my mil would love one. Yours came out so amazing!
> 
> ----
> 
> Today I'm happy about good deals at the grocery store lol (can tell im getting older now) and that the new dental office I saw seems to be really nice.


Her shop is TheQBBStudio.


----------



## Dae

I'm currently stuck at the doctor's office for 3 hours!

Sounds terrible lol, but it's because I'm finally back on the only medication that is able to controls my daily, all-over, insufferable autoimmune-related hives after being off of it for 5 months due to insurance issues. I'm so excited.

Also, I've been pestering my job for awhile about me moving up in the company and becoming full time and this week I think they finally did it! Because they scheduled me for full time hours this week. Plus higher-up coworkers have told me that one of our managers is wanting to promote me! It still has to be approved by 2 other people before it's official, but still exciting. Only been with this company for like 4 months. I can't wait to have disposable income again!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

AMONG US GOT A CONSOLE RELEASE!!!!

idk bout other consoles, but i just saw the post about it from nintendo and i am SO EXCITED!!! i've been wanting to play this game so baaad, but told myself i'd wait till it comes out on console (not much of a pc gamer). and it is still only $5 so my mom says that i can maybe get it at some point. :3

small edit:
i'm still not sure about xbox release cus all i can find is that it's coming to game pass at some point (sorry if that sounds dumb??), but if it does come out on xbox i wonder if i should get it on that or switch? if i get it on switch i'll have more access to it, but i feel like the xbox version would have more players for some reason. hmmm idk...


----------



## LadyDestani

I was having a really difficult morning at work, but my husband texted me a cute picture of a sloth to cheer me up. Then, I was able to get caught up on most of my work in the afternoon and actually logged off on time. I was sure I was going to have to work late tonight, so that was a big win for me.


----------



## Nefarious

NefariousKing said:


> I checked Gamestop's website for more amiibo cards at 3am and was able to get another 4 packs, unfortunately series 4 and 3 were sold out already, but was able to get two of both series 1 and 2. Checking back at the website now, they're all sold out. It pays to have a crappy sleep schedule I guess haha. Can't wait to see who I'll get.  Really hoping for Muffy, Cherry, Olivia or Punchy.



Cards came in, sadly none that I named off here happened, but I did get Tiffany which I’m more than happy with! She was one of my “big jackpot” when island hopping. I’m so happy I can invite her whenever now. 

Sadly I did get two dupes, really unsure if I’ll be able to trade them for ones I don’t have. Love ya Rodney, but you’re a hard sell for most. But getting cards like Tiffany, Roscoe, Diana, Beau and Redd makes it worth it I think.


----------



## Imbri

I joined a Secret Santa match-up online and have sent both my presents and my card off (actually, the card has a few presents with it, because I wanted to). Now I'm playing the waiting game to see if they'll like what I got them and for my Santas to ship my present and card.

Picking out something special for my family and friends is my favorite part of the holidays, so doing this for someone halfway across the country was even more fun. I just hope I don't disappoint them.


----------



## Nicole.

Something arrived in the mail that I didn't think would come


----------



## hakutaku

Generally I've been in a better mood today after yesterday being kinda bad. _Finally _got an update on the package I've been waiting for, which has eased a lot of my anxiety since it looks like I won't have to try for a refund after all. My friends got in touch which is always nice! I also don't have to cook tonight since my mum is making spaghetti and meatballs for dinner. Overall had a pleasant day ☺


----------



## LuchaSloth

Supposed to get between 12-24 inches of snow between tonight and tomorrow. 

My body is ready.


----------



## -Lumi-

I finally finished my dress!! It’s by no means perfect but I’m really happy with how it turned out and I’m excited to make it again using different fabric


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

After watching this video, I will start thinking of myself as both an air and earth bender.   Seriously, though, I'm grateful for that folks like Dr. K have entered the world of streaming to help folks out.


----------



## chicken soup

Dawnpiplup said:


> Went over to a friend's house and made a snowman and snow angels for the first time! Apparently, it was his first time making a snowman as well lmfao. It was fun! Before today, I never really played in the snow - I would just stomp or kick it, but I never really built things like a snowman and such. Hopefully there's still going to be snow when my family comes over for Christmas (we're taking precautions) so my cousins can play in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gosh it's just a broken leg - I'm really hoping it is just that. </3


well... Its a broken leg and a broken pelvis. now im sad again


----------



## eseamir

this week has been super stressful due to having to organise a Lot of stuff at my job for the christmas break but today is my second to last day and I get to have a two day break before my last shift!! I'm so excited for a break haha


----------



## Katzenjammer

Spoiler: *cut for happy capslock & gif*



MY AMIIBO CARDS CAME TODAY!!! I AM SO HAPPEH!


----------



## a potato

Being almost done with finals. So close!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got three presents today from the Christmas event!


----------



## chicken soup

One question, how do i get to the advent calendar?


----------



## Katzenjammer

Pineapplesoso said:


> One question, how do i get to the advent calendar?



Click HERE


----------



## chicken soup

Katzenjammer said:


> Click HERE


tyvm!!!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Pineapplesoso said:


> tyvm!!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Mad Aly

Spent my evening decorating the Christmas tree ❤


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Woke up damn early.


----------



## Nicole.

I have vegan pizza tonight


----------



## SmoochsPLH

quite a few things

❄i found the peppermint rose toyline and omg the bunny plushies are cute i want one!!
❄its getting colder and colder :3
❄XMAS IS NEXT FRIDAY!!! c:<
❄mother nature started yesterday so that means i won't be on it on xmas c:
❄i'm gonna be getting clay for making xmas presents this weekend. my mom thinks im making my grandma something and my grandma thinks im making my mom something. in truth they're both getting something. im sneaky >:3c
❄i have a cute xmas outfit planned and get to wear my sweater that has jingle bells
❄im also getting stuff to make gingerbread for the first time this weekend! or ill be getting a gingerbread house kit im not sure yet
❄i swept and mopped last night so my mom's letting me get my dog some xmas pj's when we go shopping later 
❄looking at cutie sylvanian family/calico critters stuff makes me happy. i wanna get a house for the ones i have now and several of the families (kangaroo, mice, tuxedo cat, etc.)
❄i'm listening to my calm playlist on spotify. ☺ sunny goodge street is a good song.
❄ changed my icon and signature for the holiday season :3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I got off school at 10:30 today and same for tomorrow. c:


----------



## duckvely

it's the last day of the semester and sweet home comes out tomorrow )))


----------



## Katzenjammer

Out of the couple of amiibo packs that I've opened so far (I only opened a couple to save something for Christmas lol) so far I've gotten some really good villagers and only one repeat card so far (from the ones I had before)! I also totally forgot to mention last time that I got some absolutely _amazing_ artwork of my original character, Tallulah, from @SinnerTheCat! Thank you so much again!  I've also gotten such lovely, heartfelt messages and gifts here on TBT lately and I'm so appreciative to all of you! Thank you all so much!  Oh! My mom called and told me she's baking homemade cookies today!


----------



## visibleghost

i finished one of my submissions for school with the help from someone so at least i'm done with that now. i'll have to try to figure out exactly what i did tho because i don't fully understand my code atm.................. but yea


----------



## ReeBear

Decorated tree with my partner while listening to Christmas Sufjan  uwu I'm so happy we finally live together and am v excited for our first Christmas since moving in together  Just feel very cosy and happy honestly!
Also super happy I finally submitted some things for the Holiday events here ~ Winter makes me even sleepier than usual so it's been a challenge but I got stuff done between naps


----------



## InkFox

Three of my cats are taking half of my side of the bed tonight, I have no space left for my legs whatsoever and one of them is snoring like a bear, I should be mad or frustrated, but instead I'm just looking at them with a big smile on my face... Makes my heart melt to see them like this. :'
I'm so happy to have such lovely cats (and I'm also relieved the fourth one decided to sleep in her den tonight otherwise I guess I would have had to migrate to the couch for the night haha )


----------



## -Lumi-

I won a little Togepi egg!!  Togepi was my favourite when I was little! I always called them tokapree tho 

I also got pieces cut out to make another dress! Well, most of them. Have to cut out the main fabric bodice pieces but those shouldn’t take long. I’m hoping it’ll look nice but I’m a little skeptical about the fabric.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

idc that i already posted here today fight me

ok one i just finished decorating a gingerbread house :3
and twoooooo i found a site that lets you play with that bongo cat meme and have just been making him smack his little paws down over and over for the past 15 minutes


----------



## pochy

i'm really happy because i finally got christmas shopping done! (online) 

i'm also excited for the snowflake distribution, and because it's my mom's last day at school tomorrow! i'm so glad, i'm always worried for her and i don't want her to get sick.


----------



## chicken soup

-Lumi- said:


> I won a little Togepi egg!!  Togepi was my favourite when I was little always called it tokapree
> 
> I also got pieces cut out to make another dress! Well, most of them. Have to cut out the main fabric bodice pieces but those shouldn’t take long. I’m hoping it’ll look nice but I’m a little skeptical about the fabric.


Good luck making it!!!


----------



## Saylor

I got cookie dough from the farm nearby and it's so good! We used to get it when I was a kid and it tastes just like I remember. I can't wait to actually bake the cookies instead of just eating the dough.


----------



## Snakeisbaby

I am really happy I am seeing my boyfriend even tho he is late as usual


----------



## Imbri

We had a storm last night (I'm in southern NE), but fortunately it wasn't as bad as they had predicted. The plows and sanders were out all night, but then it changed to rain and the wind wasn't as strong.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and then I have the whole weekend off and a three day work week next week! Also, my back is feeling better and I finally got some decent sleep last night.


----------



## Korichi

jihux said:


> it's the last day of the semester and sweet home comes out tomorrow )))



I’m so glad to find someone who also likes Sweet Home!! Have you read the webtoon?? I’m definitely looking forward to it too!!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im happy because my girlfriend and i finally got our furnace in our trailer fixed and now i feel like i can finally enjoy the snow outside without being mad at how cold it is, lol


----------



## duckvely

Korichi said:


> I’m so glad to find someone who also likes Sweet Home!! Have you read the webtoon?? I’m definitely looking forward to it too!!


i just finished reading the webtoon a few days ago!! i'm super excited (and scared) to watch it today


----------



## -Lumi-

We got some clementines and they taste so yummy  not too sour or anything


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My friend gave me a box of Krabby Patty gummies today and they still taste the same and I couldn't be happier ;v;


----------



## milktae

school’s pretty short today and it’s the last day before winter break


----------



## jiny

last day of school today!! then two weeks off


----------



## SmoochsPLH

again as per usual CHRISTMAS IS SOON!!!! only 7 more days!!!!

❄ in other news i get to see my grandma on xmas!!! we're being safe about it don't worry!!! her health matters much more to us then anything else and we ultimately left the decision for us to come over up to her. so this is her choice and we'll all be bringing our mask and wearing them, washing our hands etc. we're also only staying xmas evening and leaving the following morning.
❄me making presents from clay for my mom and grandma has been nixed so instead i've made cards and put them in/around the tree which was fun


----------



## deana

I got my friends Christmas present mailed! It probably will not arrive before Christmas but at least it is done and on it's way now ☺


----------



## meo

Another yay for last day of the semester! Also got my packages in the mail for the crafts I want to make so I can start that tomorrow! <3


----------



## a potato

I got my first Ph.D. program acceptance!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I was more productive than usual! cx



a potato said:


> I got my first Ph.D. program acceptance!!



**** yeah dude, congratulations!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a really good day today. I slept well last night (although I wish I could have slept longer) and woke up with very minimal back pain. I had a pretty easy day at work. I picked up my husband's Christmas present so that takes care of everyone. Now I just have to wrap all the gifts. It's Friday, so I have the weekend off work. Then, I only have to work 3 days next week.

I'm just feeling really good overall today, which surprised me.


----------



## hakutaku

The package I ordered nearly a month ago finally arrived today! (it was left at a neighbours house). What's really odd is that the company emailed me yesterday saying it hadn't been delivered and telling me I would be getting a refund (?).  I'm just happy I got my stuff    I also made a really nice vegan kofta in seeded flatbread w/ red pepper hummus for my lunch/afternoon snack.


----------



## alv4

I have vacations from work starting on wednesday


----------



## oak

All my gifts are wrapped! I personally love wrapping gifts and try to make them look as neat as possible but the edges always look a little rough anyways.


----------



## -Lumi-

oak said:


> All my gifts are wrapped! I personally love wrapping gifts and try to make them look as neat as possible but the edges always look a little rough anyways.



I love wrapping gifts too! ...But I'm bad at it   Did I wrap it or did a 7 year old wrap it? Who can say 

We got some snow today! It didn't seem to stick to the ground much but it was really pretty watching the big fluffy snowflakes falling. I've also almost got all the roses I need for my line up! I'm so excited  I hope it looks cute when it's all together!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

"Livin' On a Prayer" came on the radio. Blasted that **** at max volume, all the while passing by a police car. LMAO


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so I got to sleep in and enjoyed a nice, relaxing day at home. Also, my brother-in-law sent over a picture of my nephew in a Rudolph sweater and Santa hat. He looked adorable!  ❤


----------



## Mr_Persona

Almost done with this stand for my sister for her figure. omg took a while. Just need to add more crystal.




can't wait to show her


----------



## SmoochsPLH

xmas is soon as per usual *S O O N*

there is officially all the presents under our tree (except my bro's i think he still needs to wrap stuff??). now im even more impatient for christmas to get here i see ones with my name on em!!! >:3c 

and i remembered the snorks show which i always enjoyed as a kid. they're like...underwater smurfs? just remembering that show makes me happy and now im reading about it, turns out it was made as a challenger to the smurfs by the creator due to issues with negotiations on how to go about a smurfs tv series with some other person. so im right to be reminded of smurfs (which i love as well).

there's a good possibility that i might get snow on xmas!! idk tho it could always change, but still i love snow and im excited!!


----------



## meo

Finished all my snow globe hot chocolate mason jars. Husband took his half to work so I'm excited to see how everyone likes them. I'll be taking my half to my work tomorrow. :3 Just happy to be done (took me 8 hours lol)!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Christmas is on Friday and I can't wait till Christmas eve/day so I can put my bad eating habits to good use.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep late today plus I'm sleeping better and waking up with less back pain. I only have to work a half day tomorrow and then two more days before Christmas. And I finally got an Eerie Star Potion!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Been keeping myself busy today. :3



meo said:


> Finished all my snow globe hot chocolate mason jars. Husband took his half to work so I'm excited to see how everyone likes them. I'll be taking my half to my work tomorrow. :3 Just happy to be done (took me 8 hours lol)!



I bet they look wonderful! Do you have a picture of one? I would love to see it, if you don't mind uploading it. I'm a sucker for craft stuff.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I can now say I have successfully completed my goal of watching at least one episode from every single Disney Channel show that was released from the years 2000-present day (that's at least available on Disney+).
I have a life I swear ;-;


----------



## Sophie23

Omg it’s my birthday Wednesday


----------



## Katzenjammer

MayorSophie23 said:


> Omg it’s my birthday Wednesday


Happy Birthday!


----------



## hakutaku

I saw my friends for the first time since summer!  One of them got me a chocolate orange as a my first christmas gift of the season  Also went food shopping and bought a bunch of my favs like fresh fruit, nut butter bars, sweet + salty popcorn, and sweet potato fries.


----------



## Mr_Persona

so on Saturday l finished this stand and now it looks great with the figurine! Keeps him sturdy and helps preventing him following.



Best "Christmas" craft l did this year


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i've finally gotten into the process of restarting my new leaf town after not playing for so long. i've got a nice map now and peaches on my first try yay!!!

CHRISTMAS IS IN FOUR DAYS!!!! >:3


----------



## Imbri

It's the Solstice, so had a nice meal and gave the cats a few presents.

I got word that my Secret Santas shipped my presents today, and they expect them to get here Thursday.

I got all the festive cards in-game, so I can ease off on balloon farming.


----------



## oak

My dad unexpectedly gave me a cheque for Christmas to pay off all my credit card debt and I am blown away. This will mean I am debt free for the first time in years, I could cry. It meant a lot cause my partner lost his job in March due to covid. The whole family agreed no presents this year so I didn't even have anything to reciprocate lmao. I somehow I feel great and like crap at the same time cause it's almost too much to accept. Almost lol.


----------



## Giddy

I usually make my own cards for the special people in my life. And today, I was able to finish my art and craft card for my mum for Christmas. Mainly the front of the card, but still took a few hours.

The background of the card was a nice pale pink. Then with a darkest blue page, I cut out the shape of a christmas tree and the words 'mum' and stuck the paper over the pink, so you can see the colur through the cut out holes. Stuck gems to look like stars and glue glitter on the tree like tinsel. (Probably sounded really confusing sorry)


----------



## Mr_Persona

SmoochsPLH said:


> i've finally gotten into the process of restarting my new leaf town after not playing for so long. i've got a nice map now and peaches on my first try yay!!!
> 
> CHRISTMAS IS IN FOUR DAYS!!!! >:3


congratulations! What is the theme of the town?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Giddy said:


> I usually make my own cards for the special people in my life. And today, I was able to finish my art and craft card for my mum for Christmas. Mainly the front of the card, but still took a few hours.
> 
> The background of the card was a nice pale pink. Then with a darkest blue page, I cut out the shape of a christmas tree and the words 'mum' and stuck the paper over the pink, so you can see the colur through the cut out holes. Stuck gems to look like stars and glue glitter on the tree like tinsel. (Probably sounded really confusing sorry)


sounds beautiful☆ I stopped making my own cards at age 10. I got lazy as years went by, so l stopped.


----------



## trashpedia

Ultimate Christmas Movie Marathon Time!!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Mr_Persona said:


> congratulations! What is the theme of the town?



eh idk yet, i don't really plan that part and just let it happen.


----------



## LadyDestani

Two more days of work to go, then I'm off for the rest of the year!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

xmas is SO SOOOON im so impatient omg

❄ in other news i'll be going to a xmas brunch at my cousins' on the 25th (with my whole may have a cold thing im probably gonna wear my mask jic) and then we're gonna leave for my grandma's from there. im excited for that. :3 quick edit, that's been canned. one of my cousin's coworker's relative's tested positive for covid so we are not going for everyone's safety and the whole thing's been canceled. <:c little sad about that, but glad to know about it before hand then after.
❄im also all packed up for my grandma's aside from anything that has to be on my person, charged, or used that morning (aka hygiene stuff) and i've got my list all made (im scatterbrained so i make a list of stuff im bringing when i travel cus im always scared ill forget something ;w;-)
❄ive been doing very good about my whole "not allowed to use piggy bank money till it's full" thing. i haven't used any of it and its getting quite full c:


----------



## Firesquids

I'm happy with the gifts I'm giving for xmas! My friends are going to love them!


----------



## hakutaku

Went shopping and managed to get almost all the gifts I needed to buy! just need to get something for my nan since they didn't have what I wanted to buy for her at the store. I'm also planning to buy a card and some extra jelly beans for my mum lol. 

I also bought a new lip balm to replace the one I had to throw away


----------



## Nicole.

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Christmas is on Friday and I can't wait till Christmas eve/day so I can put my bad eating habits to good use.



I’m excited to pig out  Got a massive 360g toblerone that I’ve been saving for Christmas Eve to eat all to myself.


----------



## ReeBear

Went on an outing today! I only get out around once a week so it's lovely when partner can take me out in wheelchair  We saw geese and swans and coots and ducks and I petted three dogs! (one was super curious about my muddy wheelchair ahahahah.)
There's a swan family there who we've seen, and the babs are almost adults now but kinda dappled with the cygnet colouring still, it's so lovely seeing them grow ;-; I'm so happy ahahahaha. Spent the afternoon napping to recover but it was worth it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm happy at the moment. That's what I'm happy about.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Can't believe Christmas is 2 days awayyy i'm so exciteddd

(I count Christmas eve because I celebrate them like they're the same thing)


----------



## deana

My friends gift actually arrived in time for Christmas! (well she still has to pick it up from the post office but it's at her local post office already) 

And even more shockingly, the gifts for my mom and sister arrived in time as well! I didn't mail that package out until 4pm yesterday afternoon and it got to my sisters house by noon today which is just unbelievable fast!
Since I can't actually see any of my friends or family based on the current restrictions in my area it's nice to know that at least my gifts will be there.


----------



## TheDuke55

deanapants said:


> My friends gift actually arrived in time for Christmas! (well she still has to pick it up from the post office but it's at her local post office already)
> 
> And even more shockingly, the gifts for my mom and sister arrived in time as well! I didn't mail that package out until 4pm yesterday afternoon and it got to my sisters house by noon today which is just unbelievable fast!
> Since I can't actually see any of my friends or family based on the current restrictions in my area it's nice to know that at least my gifts will be there.


That's awesome. I'm still waiting on a package from November 27th lol. I've just accepted that it won't be here in time for Xmas and will probably have to file a claim if it doesn't start to move after Christmas.

I'm happy that in a few days I will finally have a vacation after having worked nonstop throughout this whole pandemic. And I'm not going to let anyone rope me in any kind of work.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm happy that I've been productive throughout the day! I drove out and got the prescribed medication for both my grandma and I; walked three miles with my friend; had a 15 minute interview over the phone to see if I was eligible for the clinical trials (and I was!); and did a tiny bit of cleaning!


----------



## LadyDestani

Well, I had a horrendous day at work, but I managed to still complete all of my goals for the day and log off at my usual time. I also got some presents wrapped this evening. I still have five left to wrap, but I'm trying to space them out so as not to strain my back too much.

But what makes me the happiest today...Only one more day of work left for the rest of the year!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's Christmas eve eve already. I can't wait much longer. Just one last day to go until Christmas eve!! =D

Today was also just a pretty happy day in general. I haven't felt the need to cry much today so that's good.


----------



## Plume

I didn't procrastinate as much as usual.


----------



## Radio

My friend sent me a package from overseas and it wasn't supposed to arrive until February but somehow ended up on my doorstep today. I'm super happy because it's the only Christmas present I've gotten this year, so that's extra special that it made it on time. I was already okay with the fact that it was going to be 2 months late.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am ecstatic that I have finally finished off my video game backlog, which I have been working at since May 2019. It feels really, really good to know that there's no longer any games left that I own that I need to complete, and now I can replay games again since my self-imposed moratorium on replaying games is finally lifted.


----------



## -Lumi-

I made some chocolate chip cookies today!  They turned out really yummy and now I’m trying not to eat them all


----------



## Mars Adept

It’s been quite difficult waiting, but I finally get my Christmas present tomorrow(Mom’s letting me have it a day early). Definitely the most excited I’ve been for something in a while.


----------



## glow

i'm happy today is almost over


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that I got some baking done early so i'm not spending all day baking tomorrow. Also happy that I can crash in 4 hours and stop being so impatient for Christmas eve to get here.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some more wrapping done so now I only have three presents left to wrap. But I'm especially happy because after a nightmarish half-week of work, I'm finally free! No more work until January 4th! I've been looking forward to this downtime for a while now.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

One more half-day of work tomorrow, then looking forward to R&R and restarting my bullet journal for 2021!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that it’s Christmas Eve!! Christmas is tomorrow, yay!! I’m also happy that I get a whole five days off work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I weighed myself today, and apparently my water/soreness weight dropped and I now weigh 178.8 (down from about 182 just a week ago)! I've also got my energy back so I can get some stuff done today as well as wrap my brother's gift 

also super excited to get those webkinz plushies (mostly the lynx omg it's so cuteeee)! eBay says they should arrive by Jan 5th so I'm just patiently waiting for my new fluffy bois to come in ☺

also also finally got my new vape tank in the mail today, so I'm really excited about that! here soon I'm gonna go to the vape shop that my mom goes to, so I can buy a new (and hopefully better) bottle of CBD vape oil.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

One of my IRL friends just started playing _New Horizons_ yesterday. I asked her today if she has Jingle visiting her island today (wasn't sure if it was tied to having an upgraded Res Services), and I was pleasantly surprised to learn that she has picked up some of my voided villagers, including Agnes. I'm so happy that Agnes now has another happy home!


----------



## Nefarious

The plush I ordered came in earlier than expected! I've been eyeing this plague doctor plush up ever since seeing it in a twitter thread 5 months ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. He's nearly a foot tall of soft fluff. _My Christmas present to myself.




_


----------



## xSuperMario64x

NefariousKing said:


> The plush I ordered came in earlier than expected! I've been eyeing this plague doctor plush up ever since seeing it in a twitter thread 5 months ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. He's nearly a foot tall of soft fluff. _My Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> _


OMG I'M IN LOVE


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> The plush I ordered came in earlier than expected! I've been eyeing this plague doctor plush up ever since seeing it in a twitter thread 5 months ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. He's nearly a foot tall of soft fluff. _My Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> _


He's such a cutie!


----------



## Nefarious

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG I'M IN LOVE





TheSillyPuppy said:


> He's such a cutie!



_I'm in love with him too. _
He has a counterpart called the plague nurse, a friend of mine ordered her and she's equally adorable and fluffy! They're from squishables if you want to get one of them as well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Happy that today is almost over, which means tomorrow is Christmas! It's been a really chill day which is good.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> _I'm in love with him too. _
> He has a counterpart called the plague nurse, a friend of mine ordered her and she's equally adorable and fluffy! They're from squishables if you want to get one of them as well.


Oh my goodness, I am about to explode from cuteness! Squishables has the best plushies.  ❤


----------



## LadyDestani

NefariousKing said:


> The plush I ordered came in earlier than expected! I've been eyeing this plague doctor plush up ever since seeing it in a twitter thread 5 months ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. He's nearly a foot tall of soft fluff. _My Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> _


I am in love with this and want one now too! I might have to buy myself a Christmas present.

I'm happy that I got to sleep in today and woke up with relatively little back pain. I'm also happy that I finished wrapping all the Christmas presents and got through Christmas Eve with my family...although it was not without its usual tension and arguments.


----------



## trashpedia

NefariousKing said:


> The plush I ordered came in earlier than expected! I've been eyeing this plague doctor plush up ever since seeing it in a twitter thread 5 months ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. He's nearly a foot tall of soft fluff. _My Christmas present to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> _


AAAAAA I LOVE HIM


----------



## xSuperMario64x

NefariousKing said:


> _I'm in love with him too. _
> He has a counterpart called the plague nurse, a friend of mine ordered her and she's equally adorable and fluffy! They're from squishables if you want to get one of them as well.


BRUH OH MY GOODNESS I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

closed early at work, spent some time with family, and achieved a gift lineup


----------



## KitaWarheit

I'm happy that I could finally say to myself "I am enough"!


----------



## trashpedia

It snowed today where I live and I realized this is my first white Christmas I ever got to experience!


----------



## -Lumi-

My best friend had a drawing of one of my kitties made for me as a Christmas gift! I’m absolutely in love with it and I’m so happy 



Spoiler: The Picture!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I woke up and it was snowing! It hasn't snowed on Christmas day here in years and years.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that it’s Christmas today!!! I had a nice big lunch with my family, then my dad came over and we binge watched a bunch of Sweet Home. I also got Ori And The Will Of The Wisps and a Kirby plush as gifts so I’m really happy about that!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's finally Christmas!!! I got things I would have NEVER expected, being Pokemon Fire Red and Emerald, and a Pride Spongebob Pop Figurine! Also, my friend got a bass so we can finally start practicing together and start to have sessions with the band we made up 6 months ago which is really nice lol


----------



## ReeBear

The sweet Pumpkin Cat friend I've wanted all year is finally living with me  




They're amazing textures and the bell rattles ;w; Cuddly friend and stim toy, I'm so happy ~


----------



## EmmaFrost

ReeBear said:


> The sweet Pumpkin Cat friend I've wanted all year is finally living with me
> View attachment 347145
> They're amazing textures and the bell rattles ;w; Cuddly friend and stim toy, I'm so happy ~


Hooray for stim toys. It is adorable. 
This is my favorite stim toy. It’s 3D pin art. I don’t actually make art with it lol I use it for sensory input. I love feeling the pins.


Edit: and I’m happy that my mom liked her gifts and that I watched a good Christmas movie with my partner yesterday over Skype.


----------



## Nefarious

I received a gift in the most unexpected place. A cousin of a friend of mine that I share a server on Discord with drew me some art. I've been "Phone Dad" (Earthbound reference) on Skype and later Discord for years, so she drew me as such.  It's hilarious that literally everyone thinks of me being in the mafia without me saying anything. LMAO

Warning for a tiny bit of blood.


Spoiler: I haven't keyboard smash in years, but this did it










_I love it so much. I'll defiantly have to get her something soon. _May I plug her Instagram account? Her art is amazing!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I waited for the evening hours to kick in and showed my parents the Christmas displays around my _New Horizons_ island on the big TV in our family room. They found everything to be really cute, and my mom said Isabelle is the cutest character on my island.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not gonna lie.... I'm happy that christmas is over. heck I wish that New Years was over. been drowning in holidays for the last 3 months and I'm exhausted (though tbh I miss halloween lol).

time to change my avatar/signature again!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm finally getting The Sims 4 after years of wanting it. Best Christmas ever.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> not gonna lie.... I'm happy that christmas is over. heck I wish that New Years was over. been drowning in holidays for the last 3 months and I'm exhausted (though tbh I miss halloween lol).
> 
> time to change my avatar/signature again!


I'm also happy that Christmas is over and after I get all the presents put away, I can finally rest for a bit.

Today my husband and I had a nice visit with his parents. After the drama with my family yesterday, this was nice. My husband doesn't have a great relationship with his dad, but his dad gave him a really touching letter explaining that he's finally been properly diagnosed with PTSD (he's a Vietnam vet) and he's getting treatment for it. He acknowledged that he made life hard for his family for reasons that were at least partially beyond his control but he wants to make up for that now. I hope this will mean he and my husband can have a better relationship over the coming years.


----------



## deana

Got some nice Christmas presents, had some nice foods, got to play lots of animal crossing, and then finished the evening by playing stardew valley with my boyfriend 

Actually feeling somewhat rested so hopefully I can survive boxing day tomorrow


----------



## Korichi

I went out shopping for Boxing Day with my sister and got a bunch of cool things!! I got some cool new clothes and Ori And The Blind Forest!! It was sold out almost everywhere but the very last shop we went to, and it was the last copy too so that was lucky!!


----------



## ReeBear

Honestly really glad my mum's gone home and it's just me and my partner again. We avoided arguments luckily but it can be pretty tense/tiring  My body feels awful from pushing too hard over last few days but I think I can relax most of the way to 2021 now ~ 
Also the collectible reveal was a lot of fun and @Snakeisbaby surprised me with a puppy plush before I went to sleep last night which made me so happy


----------



## Imbri

I'm glad it'll be a whole year until my eardrums are assaulted by "All I Want For Christmas Is You". 

The storm that came in Thursday night and lasted all day yesterday is gone, but it got very cold. It was almost 60° yesterday, and today it's 35°. Still, I'll take it sunny over rainy and grey.

My parents all liked their gifts, which I'm very happy about. I had a hard time finding things for then this year, so I was nervous about it.



TheSillyPuppy said:


> One more half-day of work tomorrow, then looking forward to R&R and restarting my bullet journal for 2021!



I'm not doing a bullet journal, but I have a lovely day planner set up to go, and splurged on a very nice lap desk to hold everything and write on.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like the tin robots


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Imbri said:


> I'm not doing a bullet journal, but I have a lovely day planner set up to go, and splurged on a very nice lap desk to hold everything and write on.


Nice! I'm aiming to get back into the habit because I found the act of checking items off to-do lists very satisfying as a student. XD 

My S/O and I are dropping off a whole bunch of DIY recipes and fossils to our friend, who is just starting her _New Horizons_ journey. Makes me nostalgic about just starting up the island!


----------



## Dunquixote

so happy to be home. 

my mom got me some of the eternal sailor moon manga and i started the first volume and can’t put it down. brings back so much memories. I don’t feel embarrassed about reading it as i did when i tried watching it when I was in middle school-high school. My sister and dad used to kinda laugh at me or make fun of me for watching this and pokemon, so i never felt comfortable watching it or could admit to myself that i liked the series. and i thought they were pretty cheesy, but @Moo_Nieu helped me realize recently that that is part of sailor moon’s charm and i shouldn’t be embarrassed about liking it regardless of my age or if my family thinks it is weird. Thanks, friend! 

Also really happy about all the wonderful messages and presents i’ve gotten from my friends here. I’ll be keeping every single one of these collectibles because seriously it meant so much to me.  I’ve been having some off days but these messages and gifts have really helped me cope with my anxiety and depression. I am so grateful to everyone


----------



## Firesquids

My friends loved the gifts I made them!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

aaaaaaaahhhhh i had such a good xmas!!!

okie dokie lets recount the tales of smoochs' xmas 2020
 my mom's gag gift was a fake funny gift box. it advertised the gift as a fake rock to hide dog poo, but i opened it to find the cat clock she told me was sold out. :'3 she lied!! but im happy she did xD also yay a new nso 12 month subscription card!!
i got lots of other gift i love too (two hot cocoa sets w/ 3 new mugs, a tea kettle in one of my fav colors, a plushie, and two different crochet kits to learn!!)
i got to go see my grandma and had fun there! she made a really yummy dinner and i gave my aunt several diys i didn't need in acnh
in a couple months my grandma's gonna give me a really cute bookshelf that will work perfect for my gaming stuff. it wouldn't fit in the car this time around ;w;
my dog really likes his kong toy and my bro liked his present and everyone liked their cards i made :3
we looked thru old photos with my grandma which was fun. c:
anicotti's finally moving so i get to go villager hunting soon.
im gonna be getting a rainbow high doll, squeakee the balloon dog, and a game i want soon!! i also now have a controller holder coming in!! it looks like sonic!!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Seasonal depression is finally gone =D Finally, I can be my normal self again.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I had a relaxing day at home today and didn't really need to do anything except go to the grocery store. I've got a whole week off from work ahead of me and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m a little stressed. I’ve had a four day weekend,  but it’s in the back of my mind that I have only tomorrow left then I go back to work. Stressing myself out like this.


----------



## Toska

I bought a beautiful avatar from @/Snowifer! I received it the same day I ordered it, and I'm super satisfied! Now I just need a new sig


----------



## Mariah

I found out my 88 year old grandma canceled her tv service and got Netflix and watches it all the time. She doesn’t even know how to use a computer but has somehow figured out how to do that.


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I had a nice, relaxing day today!!


----------



## WhiteLily210

I'm happy that I found that if a camper visits the day you make a new save file before you log in that day, resetting and making another changes the camper visitor!
I was so lucky to find my dreamie Marina after an hour of trying!


----------



## Imbri

Dunquixote said:


> so happy to be home.
> 
> my mom got me some of the eternal sailor moon manga and i started the first volume and can’t put it down. brings back so much memories. I don’t feel embarrassed about reading it as i did when i tried watching it when I was in middle school-high school. My sister and dad used to kinda laugh at me or make fun of me for watching this and pokemon, so i never felt comfortable watching it or could admit to myself that i liked the series. and i thought they were pretty cheesy, but @Moo_Nieu helped me realize recently that that is part of sailor moon’s charm and i shouldn’t be embarrassed about liking it regardless of my age or if my family thinks it is weird. Thanks, friend!



My new lunch bag my mother got for me is Hello Kitty. I'm 51. Better believe I'll be rocking that bag when I head back to work tomorrow. Don't ever feel bad about liking something.


----------



## ReeBear

Feeling up to drawing again! It's so nice to get really into drawing and lose hours ~ (Though I may have gone too hard, my wrist is aching now  )

I also video called my dad today and his dog kept cocking her head at us, it was so funny and endearing :')))

Also I'm actually 4 but still in love with this cat plush, her textures are just so soothing 

Feeling kinda positive honestly, it's nice ~

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

(Also, tangent, but is there a thread for sharing plushies? If not should I make one? I need a place to gush about my dumb cute squish friends)


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I don't have to work tomorrow, which always makes me happy. I got to sleep in a bit today until my back started hurting. I also had some of my mother-in-law's leftover eclair cake for dessert tonight.

We had a squirrel who managed to get trapped in our basement somehow, and I'm happy that he finally got out after we left the door open for a few hours. We tried to help him find the exit but he wasn't having any of it, so we just had to leave him to his own devices and it seems like he eventually found it on his own.


----------



## _Rainy_

My Halloween aesthetic is back.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So, I bought a few Steam games for a really close friend today, he's been so busy with school recently and I know how stressful that can be, so I decided I'd surprise him. When he got them he messaged me all happy and everything, SO NOW I'm super happy >w< I love making my friends happy!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to go out and watch a movie with my dad and sister today!


----------



## Toska

I got to sleep in today! Plus, I don't have to do any work this week! Super hyped


----------



## RedPanda

Well today I wake up knowing that I finally started working on cleaning the garage. I have been procrastinating that for far too long. It’s a big cleaning/organizing project and I’m not even finished but I made a really big dent in it yesterday and so I feel pretty good about it. I also feel kind of stiff and sore from all the heavy lifting and work I was doing but… It’s a good kind of feeling. As soon as I finish breakfast I got to get back in there.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm happy for a bonus day off today because Boxing Day fell on the past Saturday. ^_^


----------



## a_b

There was a little snow today! It's pretty


----------



## mogyay

i bought some cute winter bedding on sale today! it's a cute forest pattern, i don't think it's too seasonal either so i can use it all year + it's good quality yay


----------



## Mr_Persona

going to paint this unicorn bank


----------



## ReeBear

Was basically bed bound today bc surprise flare up but managed to draw a lot and it actually worked really well to keep my mind off the pain ~ Finished a commission and did a few sketches for myself. I’m so grateful for being able to draw in bed between naps  
My partner has been doing music all day and I love to hear him play in the other room, it makes my heart so warm I just  
Today was supposed to be my weekly outing so I’m hoping I’ll feel up to it tomorrow instead, but am vvv glad that today still felt emotionally positive despite physically feeling rough


----------



## Saylor

The candles I ordered came today! I love them and the packaging they came in was so cute. Also it's snowing yay


----------



## SmoochsPLH

cherry now lives in my town (thank you LittleMissPanda!!)


----------



## jiny

my mom gave me one of her shirts she doesn’t use anymore that i’ve been eyeing for a while  and i got diana yesterday thanks to a user on nookazon! ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

No work today or for the rest of this week! I had a relaxing day at home doing whatever I felt like doing with no pressure whatsoever.


----------



## Mr_Persona

new news
going to have additional display for my ponies. Because l ran out of room xD


----------



## oak

My rabbit has been playing with the cats new toys and it warms my heart   it's a little drum with a jingle ball inside so she's been whipping it around trying to make as much noise as possible I presume lol


----------



## ReeBear

oak said:


> My rabbit has been playing with the cats new toys and it warms my heart   it's a little drum with a jingle ball inside so she's been whipping it around trying to make as much noise as possible I presume lol


This is the cutest thing ;-; If u have photo or video please share


----------



## oak

ReeBear said:


> This is the cutest thing ;-; If u have photo or video please share


My cellphone is super smashed so all these photos are blurry as heck lmao. If I want a nice photo taken I gotta ask my partner to use his phone but he still sleeping. Taking action shots of Anastasia is hard anyways.


Spoiler


----------



## ReeBear

oak said:


> My cellphone is super smashed so all these photos are blurry as heck lmao. If I want a nice photo taken I gotta ask my partner to use his phone but he still sleeping. Taking action shots of Anastasia is hard anyways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348438
> View attachment 348439
> View attachment 348440


^This is what I'm happy about today


----------



## -Lumi-

Oh my goodness @oak your bunny is adorable!! All pictures of bunnies are good pictures, blurry or not lol.

We got a bunch of snow! I mean, we've had snow since Christmas now lol but it was raining Sunday so some of it melted and was sad but last night we got a bunch of snow so it's all new and fresh outside!   Makes me really happy to see. And!!! My two kitties were playing together last night!! It was so exciting to see I was trying not to squeal and make them stop, lol. They don't get along super well so it's really lovely to see them trying to play


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I finally got a haircut!! It's not exactly what I wanted but I still like it.


----------



## ReeBear

Today’s been really nice 
woke up to see snow outside, manage to go on my weekly outing today and went to a local water reserve space w/ my partner, petted dogs and spent ages just sat in wheelchair right by the water watching a family of swans, the adolecent signets kept dipping their heads into the water and the coots kept diving, it was vvvv relaxing ☺
Did lots of drawing today, @Milky star came to visit my island, and I played a board game with my partner this evening ~ I just feel so happy to have a really full day today after yesterday being so bleh health wise, and it will be worth it even if I need a full day in bed tomorrow to recover 


Spoiler: Swan photos


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom let me go over when i used the gift card i got for christmas on amazon and the money from the two items that she had to return since she bought me another copy of the manga and dvd. So i was able to get both parts of the two sailor moon seasons i missed on tv back in middle school and one more eternal edition of the manga.  My mom is the best . I know i complain about her sometimes in the bothering thread, but seriously my mom is probably better to me than i really deserve ><.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally managed to get a sweet feather


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm happy because I got to play acnh with @ReeBear ! (I made an edit of a photo we took lol)



Also my squishy Bunny lamp came today


Spoiler: Caution Cuteness Ahead !








Also I got a ton of anime stuff


Spoiler: Caution Mega Weeb Ahead





 

 

 





 












 (Had to throw in the Sailor Moon switch I decked out for my sister she loves it lol


So yeah my Yumeko obsession is officially real. Kakegurui is freaking amazing ❤


----------



## ReeBear

Milky star said:


> I'm happy because I got to play acnh with @ReeBear ! (I made an edit of a photo we took lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Also my squishy Bunny lamp came today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caution Cuteness Ahead !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348518
> 
> 
> Also I got a ton of anime stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caution Mega Weeb Ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Had to throw in the Sailor Moon switch I decked out for my sister she loves it lol
> 
> 
> So yeah my Yumeko obsession is officially real. Kakegurui is freaking amazing ❤


 your edit is so cute and made me so happy I'm cry


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ReeBear said:


> your edit is so cute and made me so happy I'm cry


Aww I'm glad it made you happy ! I'll be sure to make more of us whenever we play together !


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy for a few reasons!

- watched some Jujutsu Kaisen (and fangirled over Satoru like I have been for the past few days..)

- bought a Jujutsu Kaisen keychain only to find out I could get a second keychain for free! so I picked Satoru and Megumi ^^

- found out I could go back to New Hampshire for my birthday!! >w<

- been listening to the Jujutsu Kaisen ending song all day so I'm generally in a good mood bc it's an upbeat song :3​


----------



## Jam86

i've had an amazing day ☆
the amiibos i ordered arrived and i finally completed my collection, i now have around 200 of all my favourite nintendo charactes and animal crossing villagers ♡
(a lot of them are homemade nfc cards, i'm not rich lol)

also, thanks to loads of lovely people on here, i got all celeste diys


----------



## IonicKarma

My Chibi Standee prize by Laudine from the fair came in, and with a bunch of extra stuff too!  I love it so much!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Another day of no work and I didn't really do much other than stay home, play video games and watch TV.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Happy looking at new 3ds xl consoles because idk why l want one but l sorta aiming the Hyrule Crest or the MH4 one


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I have a whole five days off work again!! I’m also happy that my dad came over and we watched a few movies together!


----------



## Imbri

I'm happy that it's kind of a short week. My scheduled day off is tomorrow, but I'll get Friday off for the holiday. Back in on Saturday, but I still have a lot of vacation time to use, so I'll start planning when to take some of that in the next week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm thinking of getting a spiral perm like my mom had in the 80s/90s and I'm so excited about it omg ಥ_ಥ
cause my hair is naturally flat and dull and I just think it would look so much better with a perm. I love seeing old pics of my mom when she was my age, when she had a perm.



Spoiler: this is what I'm going for


----------



## Lady Timpani

My cat's eyes are so much brighter since she had her surgery. Like I wouldn't say she looked or acted unhealthy beforehand, I just thought she was looking older (because she's 16!). But she seems so much more energetic now, I'm really glad.


----------



## RoyalTea

It’s Wednesday, but i have Friday off... so it’s like Thursday (Friday Jr.)!!! So close to three day weekend!


----------



## Jhine7

Climbed one of the high peaks of the Adirondack Mountains near Lake Placid today.

Fairly sore now but worth the hike.


----------



## hakutaku

My family are excited because I said I'd make my chicken korma for New Year's Eve dinner tomorrow lol. Just hope I can live up to expectations and it tastes as good as last time!


----------



## RoyalTea

hakutaku said:


> My family are excited because I said I'd make my chicken korma for New Year's Eve dinner tomorrow lol. Just hope I can live up to expectations and it tastes as good as last time!


Gosh that sounds really dangerous. I feel like i should be there. Just to surpervise. And for quality control.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

IonicKarma said:


> My Chibi Standee prize by Laudine from the fair came in, and with a bunch of extra stuff too!  I love it so much!!


I see a fellow weeb is trying to compete with me


----------



## satine

I am happy that I am finally going to break out of the depressive slump I'm in and start making changes in my life where they're needed. I'm excited to make progress and I'm excited to get back on track with everything.


----------



## ReeBear

Did lots of drawing today and got 3 commissions done  
(And then burnt out woops ahahahah)
Still feels really good to have a productive day uwu I'm also looking forward to going for a spring aesthetic disgustingly early and getting started on my bujo for 2021


----------



## Mr_Persona

I finished painting this bank l got for Christmas and l didn't want to follow the rules of what color to use for painting because its so boring looking with common girly colors.



l painted it my way


----------



## Snowesque

Got rested up, baked some cookies, and played New Horizons on my day off. 🏝


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ive finally begun to build my transgender wardrobe and im so excited!! I got myself two neck ties, one is purple and flowery and the other is hot pink! 

I've been wanting to buy some neckties for a long time but I was always afraid I would be ridiculed for it. but after seeing another person like myself wear a jacket and tie to our wind ensemble recital in Nov I feel much more confident :>


----------



## Mr_Persona

l got stella monroe RH today! I love her hot pink look, she reminds me of pinkie pie.


----------



## Mary

I scored a PS5 for my brother by staying up until 5am and waiting for a restock from Target! He was so so happy! We thought we'd never be able to find one, so he was beyond excited. And I'm glad I could do that for him. Best sister moment ever.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> ive finally begun to build my transgender wardrobe and im so excited!! I got myself two neck ties, one is purple and flowery and the other is hot pink!
> 
> I've been wanting to buy some neckties for a long time but I was always afraid I would be ridiculed for it. but after seeing another person like myself wear a jacket and tie to our wind ensemble recital in Nov I feel much more confident :>


I think jackets and ties look great on everyone regardless of gender. I'm sure you'll rock it!

I'm happy that I slept pretty well for the most part last night. Plus I'm still only half way through my vacation so I have several more days off work. I'm trying not to stress about when I have to go back and enjoy each day individually and it's helping to make the time pass a little more slowly.


----------



## RedPanda

I got a bunch of chores done and I am playing a new game that I really like so far. It’s set in a Scandinavian forest in the winter so it’s very seasonally appropriate. (The game is called Röki).


----------



## Toska

I had a pretty sad day, but I called up one of my good friends and they made me feel pretty nice! We talked for a lot longer than usual; I really enjoyed it. Plus, he's usually pretty shy about his opinion, but he spoke with me pretty easily about the things that we've both gone through. He also gets really flustered easily so it was nice to hear him actually talk. 

Along with that, one of my friends (not on tbt) drew Kyle and my rep together for a surprise! It looks super cool, and I'm really thankful!


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I had a really great day spending time with my dad and sister today! We went to the shops (Garden City and Sunnybank), got waffles and a custard taiyaki, then went back home to watch three movies (To Sir, With Love, A Cat In Paris and Groundhog Day). 

I also ordered Little Nightmares for the switch today and it comes in two weeks, so I’m excited for that! It’s also currently New Years where I live, so that’s exciting as well!!


----------



## Bluebellie

It’s Thursday! And that’s pretty much like if it was a Friday since I don’t work tomorrow.

3 day weekend here I come!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I feel very happy that l got these two dolls today
Finally just need Krystal and l'm done but l might get her next Christmas instead of hunting her down.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Most of the flash games I played in my childhood are being converted to HTML5 and i'm very happy about that since I will be able to revisit them whenever I want now. I'm still sad to see flash go and that I won't be able to play some games but thankful that a good chunk are being saved.


----------



## -Lumi-

@ReeBear drew me the most _adorable _Egbert I’ve ever seen. I want him as a plushie  



Spoiler: Egbert






Look at him!! His little sweater, his sparkly eyes 



I also took a nap and am feeling a bit better than this morning. I think I might make some cookies!


----------



## Mr_Persona

-Lumi- said:


> @ReeBear drew me the most _adorable _Egbert I’ve ever seen. I want him as a plushie
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egbert
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348923
> Look at him!! His little sweater, his sparkly eyes
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a nap and am feeling a bit better than this morning. I think I might make some cookies!


it would be nice if he was a plush in game


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@Mr_Persona I may have mentioned this already but I heckin LOVE your aesthetic <333

I keep rediscovering my passions one after another like BAM BAM BAMB BMABMAMBANDJFADKF
first it was stuffed animals, then yesterday it was my love for stuff from like the 70s-90s (when I move into my new room I'm gonna get a nice big entertainment center for my CRT television, my room will look like an old folk's home lmaooo), and now I've just realized that I could go roller skating! I haven't been in years, but now that I have a car and a little extra money I really want to go! I unfortunately can't go tonight cause they're having a New Years party and admission is $25 (big oof for someone who hasn't skated in like 4 years), but maybe on saturday/sunday I'll go (Sat is $7 for 3 hours and Sun is $5 for 2 hours).

I'm thinking either today or maybe sometime in the next week, I want to go to a sporting store and see if I can find a nice pair of inline skates. I've been wanting to learn to ride inline skates for a long time and I'm just gonna go for it. I feel like it's something I would really enjoy (I love riding my bike and that's somewhat similar). def gotta get some knee guards tho, not gonna have another late 2017 incident


----------



## oak

My house feels so clean and refreshed for 2021. My partner and I cleaned out every closet in our place and went through so much stuff. We also cleaned off every book shelf cause they were filled with random unorganized papers and went through all our clothes. In the span of 2 weeks we brought over 20 bags of donations to the thrift store. Now my house feels ready for me to fill it with new crap yay.


----------



## ReeBear

Started playing Spiritfarer while my partner sets up his 2021 bujo and just so content and relaxed and I'm so happy I live with him after years of LDR ;-; Cosy gentle New Years Eve together is just perfect honestly 
Also super grateful for all the friends I've made on this forum, talking to you all makes me so happy and I'm so glad I get to be part of such a kind & creative space


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy for a lot of reasons today. I got to sleep in, I ordered my favorite veggie pizza for lunch/dinner, and the weather was a lot warmer today. Then, I found out I got a staff favorite in the Letters to Jingle and that really made my day! I'm so looking forward to displaying my new Snowflake collectible and getting the Fireworks collectible too.


----------



## Fantasyland

I'm happy to be able to spend New Year's Eve without working, despite the reason I don't have a job! I'm happy to be spending it in such a chill way inside, again, despite the reason! I am happy that I can see the good things in the sad things. I am happy that 2020 is ending, and looking forward to a hopefully better 2021!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im happy because my girlfriend was home before the ball dropped. the past few years shes worked so long into the night that we werent able to kiss on new years, however this year she surprised me by being home 10 minutes before midnight!!!

also static said to me "im glad your smile was the first thing i saw this year" and i bawled like a baby


----------



## Radio

It's the first day of 2021 and I completed the reading log that I have. There are more books now that I need to wait to get from the library, but the current ones I have checked out have now all been read! I'm going to aim to read 25 books this year, so adding 1 to that number already is off to a good start I think as I'll have to read ~2 books a month to keep up with that goal and to avoid doing what I did this year where I ended up having to read 10 books in a month because procrastination.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

oh!! and my gf and i made double layered pudding with chocolate syrup on too to celebrate and it was amazing!!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's officially 2021 here. Enjoyed my new years eve, even tho I didn't do exactly what I wanted to do (I ended up playing Mario Party 8 with 2 of my siblings and we got crushed by a normal CPU). I had a nice time tonight and that's what i'm happy about. =D


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I just had a nice, relaxing day today! I got to sleep in, had lasagna for dinner, played some Animal Crossing (I got all the New Years hats and I just have one festive DIY left to get!) and some Age Of Calamity with my sister!


----------



## chawwee

I'm happy that I'm not feeling too bad after a NYE party with my housemates last night


----------



## ReeBear

My favourite baby doggo is visiting over the weekend, I love cuddling her so much ;w; She’s currently curled up asleep on the sofa ;w; 



Spoiler: Doggo photos


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally got squeakee and a rainbow high doll yesterday!!! i love them both!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my dog's fifth birthday. We didn't do much to celebrate but he did get some extra snacks. We kept things normal and relaxing because that's how he likes it. Unfortunately, it was raining all day, which he hates, but there wasn't much I could do about that. Otherwise, I think he enjoyed his day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sometimes when I'm feeling sad I just look at my gradient feathers (or really any of my collectibles) and remember the lovely people who sold/gifted them to me. like those are actual people with actual lives and feelings, and in a way these collectibles are more than just little pixels on my sidebar, they represent the caring generosity of those people. and that makes me happy


----------



## ReeBear

Having a bit of a flare up again (who knew that pushing too hard at art and forgetting to pace would lead to this) but I'm super happy and grateful for getting to spend time with my favourite doggo  She's given me (and demanded) lots of cuddles today and kept me company and cheered me up a lot ;w;
Wish I wasn't feeling so rough right now because I generally find New Years really motivating but a chill day of doggo cuddles is a good thing uwu



Spoiler: Doggo photos


----------



## LadyDestani

There's still one more day left before I have to go back to work.


----------



## mogyay

@Blink. and @Aliya       ty for my sheep, ily guys


----------



## Korichi

I’m happy that I got to see my friends today! I went over to visit and we just played a bunch of Animal Crossing together, it was really fun! I’m also happy that I had chicken curry for dinner and that I won a Todoroki plushie from the claw machines in the city!! I also ordered a bunch of games with my sister today so that was great as well!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i went to gamestop today and got sonic generations and the inkling amiibos for splatoon!! now i just gotta get the squid sisters, off the hook, and the splatoon 2 inklings!!! also i may be ordering very cute paw print thumbgrips for my switch later today!! and i saw a very cute puppy!!!

edit:
joystick caps ordered!!! >:3c


----------



## Imbri

I got a membership to MasterClass from my dad. I'm looking forward to exploring it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally have a bed to sleep on again 

(don't ask, it's a long story lol)


----------



## Neb

Writing in my journal has really helped relieve stress and anxiety recently. I hope I can keep this up.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

DAN WAS IN A DAN AND PHIL VIDEO TODAY!!! i've missed him yes i'm a d&p fan fight me


----------



## Mr_Persona

I guess l'm happy that l finished this 1000 piece puzzle.



Now l have 2 completed BOTW 1000 piece puzzles

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021



SmoochsPLH said:


> i finally got squeakee and a rainbow high doll yesterday!!! i love them both!!


squeakee?


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Mr_Persona said:


> squeakee?



hiiii hi!! one of my special interest is toys and i love robotic pets! that's what squeakee is! he's a robotic pet dog that looks like a balloon dog!


----------



## Mr_Persona

SmoochsPLH said:


> hiiii hi!! one of my special interest is toys and i love robotic pets! that's what squeakee is! he's a robotic pet dog that looks like a balloon dog!


Oh those things. I seen them but l never knew what their called. Unique toys


----------



## trashpedia

I got coffee today yeeeeee


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that I'm listening to good music, bullet-journaling, and taking time for myself today ^^ 

Bought something from a former coworker in hopes we can reconnect somehow. She sells stuff on Poshmark but there isn't a messaging system, it seems. I miss her so much and I want to tell her so many things I've accomplished since I've last seen her... It's been almost a year. I hope she remembers me. ;w;


----------



## ReeBear

Still feeling rough health wise but managed to work on 2 commissions, had a cosy afternoon nap, called my dad, and played more Spiritfarer ~ A gentle start to the year and I haven’t even touched my new bujo but I’m proud of myself for getting out of bed today (as well as listening to my body and resting when it told me to) uwu


----------



## moo_nieu

Started my first day of work today! It went well and I already got things done  I am tired though haha


----------



## ReeBear

Moo_Nieu said:


> Started my first day of work today! It went well and I already got things done  I am tired though haha


Ahh I'm glad it went well


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today, I was gifted Ace Combat X - Skies of Deception for the PSP. I haven't played that game since it stopped working in 2014 so I was very happy playing it again and nearly shed a tear.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I was productive today.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ my bro asked me to do his laundry for him and i did, so he's gonna get me the screen protector for my switch!! hooray!!!
☀the joystick caps i ordered will be coming on saturday and my controller holder should show up sometime today!!
☀i get my shelf for my gaming stuff next month
☀im gonna be getting one of those plastic wheelie cart thingys for storage use. gonna put my beading stuff and other things in it
☀im gonna be cleaning my depression room sometime this month and my mom's gonna help me organize
☀im gonna turn my closet into a little comfy safe space
☀i get to paint a shelf and hang it up in my room
☀my grandpa gave me the tiny cutting board and knives that came with his little hillshire farms thingy cus i've been wanting a cheese board for picnics and we got cheese and crackers for it today
☀i got spicy rameeeen yus (small edit: ahhh it was so spicy my nose hurts xD)


----------



## Snowesque

My boss pulled me aside today and thanked me as a lot of patients were complimenting my work to them.
I've been putting my all into it so I'm so relived to hear that from them. 

Also I got a collectible today I was trying for a while to get! People are so helpful and have been tagging me to help find it.


----------



## RedPanda

Today wasn't a great day for me, to be honest. I didn't sleep well and felt nauseated all day. I am grateful that since I am working from home, I didn't have to put on a face for others and act professionally. I could sit here in my PJs feeling sorry for myself in private, lol. I also discovered a cute show made by John Krasinski of "The Office" fame. Since he's trapped at home like the rest of us he created this fun news show called "Some Good News" that features nice things happening around the world. It's a bit of good vibes for folks who need it (I did today.) It has just the one season, because he has other commitments in future, but it's really cute:



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOe_y6KKvS3PdIfb9q9pGug


----------



## ReeBear

@Sharksheep drew me adorable Beau and Sherb tsums and I love them both so much  

I also finished off one commission and made decent progress on another uwu (I love drawing in bed)


----------



## Mr_Persona

Went to five below and got random stuff xD




But l am excited to use the posters for crafts

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2021

also l got a replacement for my slime! Only l got yellow instead


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that the vent in my bedroom seems to have stopped rattling and I slept a little better last night because of that.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im getting a switch lite tomorrow and my second copy of ac!!!! raindrop here i come!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I got Aurora on acnh today and I’m happy that well hopefully I can redecorate my bedroom in June this year. But you never know


----------



## BluebearL

I get to pick up my new puppy to come home with me tomorrow! The puppy phase is always a lot of hard work but I am so excited to have a dog in my life again. My brother is also going into hospital to finally find out what exactly is killing him so that we can treat him to make him as comfortable as possible. At this point I am pretty sure it's cancer but it will be really nice to know.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I actually had a deep sleep last night. It felt so nice as I hadn't experienced it in quite a while.


----------



## Snowesque

I took the leap and finally bought WaniKani lifetime since it was on sale. 
I've been procrastinating on it sooo much.


----------



## ReeBear

Snowesque said:


> I took the leap and finally bought WaniKani lifetime since it was on sale.
> I've been procrastinating on it sooo much.


Ahhh I picked the lifetime membership up last month (still haven't touched my 700 reviews though, rip)
Maybe we should make a Japanese study group thread? 

I'm happy I finished my second commission of the week  Got a batch of chibis to start work on tomorrow and then maybe another pet portrait  It's so good to be busy with art honestly (and have a bit of income) ;w;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Feeling a bit better today. Cute Pomeranian helps.


Spoiler: Look at dis cutie patootie





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342640066305245184


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another chiropractor visit today and right now my back is feeling pretty good. I hope I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i got my switch lite today and another copy of acnh!! i wanted it in coral but they didnt have it, but yellow really won me over!

also they had acnl so i picked that up too! my gf has a 3ds i can use


----------



## shion

i booked in for therapy today! i go back on the 14th.


----------



## Mariah

Got a blood test!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy for a lot of reasons recently.  Reconnected with some old friends, have a girlfriend for the first time in my life, my sister is doing better, and I’m starting to as well.  Also just really happy to be posting on this site again!


----------



## -Lumi-

I had a bit more energy today than I have for a while! I got food poisoning New Year’s Eve and felt pretty sick for a couple days. Starting to feel a bit better though!

I traced my favourite dress pattern into some more sturdy paper which I’m happy about. Sewing patterns generally come on tissue paper which my cat just _loves_. If I leave it for even a minute she gets her little paws on them and loves to crinkle them which also ends up leaving holes & tears


----------



## ting1984

I'm happy I have a great husband, and two furry, adorable cats who purr a lot.


----------



## ReeBear

Today was a rough day health wise but I still made a little progress on commissions, I'm really happy that I've been making a bit of progress each day this week! I'm considering getting a printer with commission earnings so I can try to make prints and possibly stickers 
And my partner just brought me a cup of delicious gingerbread rooibos chai, I love tea so much whehhh ️


----------



## ting1984

ReeBear said:


> Today was a rough day health wise but I still made a little progress on commissions, I'm really happy that I've been making a bit of progress each day this week! I'm considering getting a printer with commission earnings so I can try to make prints and possibly stickers
> And my partner just brought me a cup of delicious gingerbread rooibos chai, I love tea so much whehhh



Tea is great, and another happy thing!  I just posted in the coffee thread, but I love tea, too.  Black is my favorite, and then green.  I always have to consume tea after eating something, though, because on an empty stomach, the tannins give me nausea.


----------



## Mr_Persona

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> im getting a switch lite tomorrow and my second copy of ac!!!! raindrop here i come!


I have the same plan, been trying to get one for a year now and get another AC copy since it's now against my sister rules to share the game. So much for a switch family console xD


----------



## Jam86

i've been putting off things like sewing, drawing and practising the piano for a while and kinda ditched all my projects because i wasn't really in the mood for it and i was just playing games for weeks
however this morning i put my games down and carried on with my other hobbies, idk why but it's like i was suddenly motivated lol

it's good i'm doing something other than gaming, i get too sucked into games and getting myself away from it is pretty difficult so i'm glad i was able to
i'm pretty proud of myself aha ☆


----------



## _Rainy_

New Year’s Eve was not a great day for me. I’m back in school and it’s going well so far. I started looking for work and managed to get the very first job I applied to somehow. 2020 might have ended badly, but I’m excited for 2021.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because I slept better last night and woke up without any back pain or stiffness at all. I'm hoping the new treatment they tried on Wednesday is going to do the trick.

I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday. I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I renewed my library card today over online support chat with the library staff! They were so patient and helpful. :3 I really love live support chats because I hate talking over the phone, not to mention it can be a time crunch to call on weekdays with work. Anyways, I'm looking forward to reading more and giving audiobooks a try, not to mention saving a ton of money by not buying Kindle books. ^_^


----------



## BluebearL

Here’s my new puppy, he is such a sweetheart!


----------



## -Lumi-

BluebearL said:


> Here’s my new puppy, he is such a sweetheart!
> 
> View attachment 350492View attachment 350493View attachment 350494



Oh my goodness he is absolutely precious! I’m in love  does he have a name yet?


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i cleaned up part of my room and, after some delay, my controller holder should be here tomorrow and my joystick caps the next day.


----------



## BluebearL

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness he is absolutely precious! I’m in love  does he have a name yet?


He Is lovely, I am too! I named him PJ which is short for a longer name of someone I deeply respect


----------



## Toska

I just finished my first official flute lesson! Really excited to start advancing further through my practice.


----------



## shion

i love the feeling of logging into discord and friends saying hi right away, i feel so loved ;;


----------



## Midoriya

This was yesterday, but I’m glad one of my favorite sports teams beat another team in overtime.  I wasn’t expecting it, so it was a nice surprise.  I’m also glad something really good happened related to the part-time job I’m doing.  This year is going pretty well for me so far.


----------



## Nicole.

I feel happy to know that I’m not alone, and that someone out there is feeling exactly the same as I am


----------



## ReeBear

A few of my friends are getting the chance to explore interests (new instruments, possible career change) and I'm so happy and excited for them!
Flare up is still going strong but managed some more commission work today ~ I was hoping to finish it off but I'm still glad I made progress and hopefully I'll get it all sorted tomorrow


----------



## SmoochsPLH

cleaned up more of my room and my controller holder finally came in!! my joystick caps should be here this weekend too!! and i finally got the online splatoon gear thanks to @Shellzilla !!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy today that I listened to some good music, got some reading done, and got to see my mom.

I'm also really happy because I got hired for a job! So fast after being laid-off from my previous job. I'm really happy ^w^ I don't know when I start because they wanted to do a drug-test first, so when the results come back (which I'm 100% positive they'll come back normal), they're going to put me on the schedule :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Should've posted here earlier, but I'm glad the trade with @SmoochsPLH went well! Most importantly, I didn't mess up on the technical stuff hehe!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that it's Friday and I have the next two days off. I also got a lot of work done today so I'll be starting next week in good shape.


----------



## Midoriya

I chatted with my SO earlier and I love them so much, both their personality and appearance.  We also relate to each other so much it’s ridiculous.  I also had a good workout and a nice dinner.  Overall a really great week.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My barre chords are getting better faster than I thought they would and i'm very happy about that. =)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got like 11 more packs of pokemon cards today (got 5 yesterday), and I managed to pull two Ampharos V cards, a full art Milo, an Eldegoss V, and not to mention yesterday I pulled that amazing rare Raikou. also got a bunch of other cards ofc, including some neat reverse holos and reg cards with cool/cute art.

I had to go and buy a binder (got a nice one from goodwill for 50 cents yeet) and get a bunch of card sheets from my dad. I've pulled 160 cards in two days so I definitely need somewhere to put them all


----------



## Lady Timpani

Midoriya said:


> I chatted with my SO earlier and I love them so much, both their personality and appearance.  We also relate to each other so much it’s ridiculous.  I also had a good workout and a nice dinner.  Overall a really great week.


You're back!

I slept like ten hours which was really really nice, I'm off until Tuesday so I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep over my long weekend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Had another good sleep last night. Maybe I should sleep diagonally on my bed more often! And I'm starting to notice that I haven't eaten anything from McDonalds in quite a while so I'm happy with that too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BluebearL said:


> Here’s my new puppy, he is such a sweetheart!
> 
> View attachment 350492View attachment 350493View attachment 350494



How did I miss this, he's the cutest thing I've ever seen


----------



## chicken soup

Today I am happy because me and my mom and sister and maybe my other sister are going to go to ocean mart! I grew up on Japanese food so it's always a special treat when we get to go to ocean mart!!


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm glad I went out for a nice walk today! wasn't particularly in the mood to do it but the sun actually came out, I didn't get frostbite and i feel a lot better for having done it


----------



## Mariah

I saw the sun for the first time this year!


----------



## ReeBear

Felt pretty good this morning and finished off a commission! Talked with some friends about a d&d campaign and had a long nap in the afternoon （ uωu)
My partner is making me hot chocolate at the moment and I think I'll play some chill acnh or Spiritfarer before bed ~


----------



## shion

i picked up my new kitty today


----------



## mermaidshelf

i finished and sent my visa application. the overnight charge was quite expensive but i wanted it done as soon as humanly possible. i could have finished it yesterday and sent it out earlier but i didnt have enough printer paper. 

i helped an elderly woman at the local, black-owned market in town and she told me i made her day! then i got pizza from a make-your-own pizza place.


----------



## ReeBear

shion said:


> i picked up my new kitty today


Can we see photos please?


----------



## shion

ReeBear said:


> Can we see photos please?








!!


----------



## ReeBear

shion said:


> View attachment 350811
> 
> !!


Ohhh! They're beautiful


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

One of the silly bandz pack I ordered came today (the Rock pack). The Toy Story 3 set and Spongebob set came yesterday, and the Disney Faries set came on Monday and i'm very happy about that. They also sent me a Sanrio set for free. =)
Some of them are a little distorted (some more than others), but that's expected from them being 10+ years old and with shipping. Still super happy that I finally have my hands on these packs.
Just waiting on the iCarly silly bandz set which i'm positive I ordered.


----------



## oak

It's my partner's birthday today so I baked him a rainbow sprinkle cake with pink frosting. We're also gonna have a nice homemade meal soon so it's been a simple but good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and slept really late this morning. I had a lazy day at home and watched a lot of stuff that I've been wanting to see for a while.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Another thing: I've mastered 99% of beginner-advanced beginner guitar skills out of the 1-2ish months I started taking guitar more seriously (been playing for 4, i was really lazy the first 2 months). I know I have things I need to work on, but its cool to think that i'm improving faster than I have been on piano (which I've been playing for 10 years now, still garbage).
It's awesome to think that this is the one thing I have improved on most in terms of time compared to other things. Art and drawing can't even compare.


----------



## Ichiban

found my next pc, just need to wait for grant money to come in and its mine... its a beast so im looking forward to it after having to deal with the piece of junk i have currently for far too long


----------



## Dawnpiplup

That I found this video:


----------



## CasualWheezer

My package arrived in the mail today and I've been waiting around two weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## Midoriya

Dawnpiplup said:


> That I found this video:



LMAO, how have I not seen this before?!?

—-

Anyway, this was yesterday but I’m glad one of my favorite sports teams won again.  They’re doing pretty well lately.


----------



## Toska

I finally moved into my new house! I love it so, so much. I still have to unpack and get the wifi hooked up, but finally being able to sleep in a new place is great.


----------



## Dim

Grandma's been feeling better day by day and everyone else's symptoms seem somewhat mild so far. I think we're gonna get through this virus


----------



## Stella-Io

I bought so many fake plants today 
I just like room decor

I also put together a plant stand almost all by myself, thou I did mess like once or twice but the end result is I put it together.


----------



## ReeBear

Partner took me on a drive today uwu it was so nice to get out of the flat for a bit ~


----------



## tessa grace

Finally got the motivation to make start my wish list on Nook Exchange... soon I'll make a for trade list and I'll catalog. It's gonna take quite a while but I'm hoping it's worth it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, moments ago I was having the time of my life by making my grandma flinch constantly with my Bruce Lee kicking moves. It's fun as hell LMAO. I've been mimicking his kicks and yells for the past couple of days, man...


----------



## chicken soup

today i got to talk to one of me best friends and video call her!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Toska said:


> I finally moved into my new house! I love it so, so much. I still have to unpack and get the wifi hooked up, but finally being able to sleep in a new place is great.


broooo you're living my dream 

I got another webkinz signature plushie!! It's a Labradoodle (another dog I absolutely LOVE) and it was only $13! really excited for it to arrive now!!


----------



## Bcat

I ate some really tasty food and got to relax most of the day!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that today was another day off work. I slept in really late and woke up with very little back pain, so I'm super happy about that.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a pretty relaxing day and some good food.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m working on my island  on acnh 🏝


----------



## xSuperMario64x

weighed in this morning and I'm back down to 179.0 lbs! here's hoping I'm down to 177-178 by the end of the week!


----------



## hakutaku

bought an iphone 12 last night! its my late christmas present from my parents (and I paid for £200 of it). I haven't had a new phone for 6 years so I figured it was about time. I'm happy bc I didn't think I'd be able to get one. It should arrive tomorrow ☺

also relieved today because we had a scare with my grandma this morning thinking something was seriously wrong, but it turns out she was fine lol, just wasn't answering her phone. I also got some cleaning done in the kitchen so I feel a lil bit accomplished.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that today it feels like 2008 with early 2010's sprinkled in. That's the best feeling I can ever feel. =)


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally got a jar for all my seashells and little rocks and such. my biggest won't fit tho :c


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Had a small nap today.


----------



## chicken soup

I got to go back to school and see all my friends!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I went with my mom to get her car serviced in a town 30 minutes away and got to go into the dead mall there. Tbh it was pretty creepy but also neat. There were only two stores open (a restaurant and a clothing store) so the main area was dark, but you could hear the pop music coming out of the clothing store in some of the other parts of the mall. An eerie experience.


----------



## ReeBear

My body was painful today but a combination of acnh and lovely folks on this forum cheered me up a lot, I’m so thankful for this community  I found Celeste visiting for the first time in ages which made me super happy, I love wishing on stars, it‘s so calming ~
I also showered and helped my partner wash the bedding which didn’t help with pain but makes me feel a lot better emotionally! And now it is drinking gingerbread rooibos chai in bed time which is honestly a lovely way to end the day 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021



Lady Timpani said:


> I went with my mom to get her car serviced in a town 30 minutes away and got to go into the dead mall there. Tbh it was pretty creepy but also neat. There were only two stores open (a restaurant and a clothing store) so the main area was dark, but you could hear the pop music coming out of the clothing store in some of the other parts of the mall. An eerie experience.


Ooh, that sounds like a Clive Barker setting


----------



## Midoriya

I had a good day, exercised, and got to talk to my SO.


----------



## Lady Timpani

ReeBear said:


> Ooh, that sounds like a Clive Barker setting


I had to look him up! Is there anything you would recommend by him? I'm intrigued now haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My second post for today. After months of putting it off, I'm finally getting started with the basics of animation again. It was a short one for practice, but I'm pretty happy learning it! Also, I opened my New Leaf town today and it so happened to be the sixth anniversary of me becoming the mayor of my town. I find that surreal because I made that town way back at the beginning of my junior year of high school. Moreover, my original five villagers (which are Bones, Agent S, Celia, Gruff, and Tipper) are still with me after all these years.


----------



## duckvely

my first day back at school wasn't as bad as i thought it would be and my sister got me a new line friends mouse for my laptop


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that I've convinced my mom to cut my hair a little shorter so it looks more like a boy haircut rather than a girls pixie cut, which will make me feel better about myself. =)


----------



## ReeBear

Shellzilla said:


> My second post for today. After months of putting it off, I'm finally getting started with the basics of animation again. It was a short one for practice, but I'm pretty happy learning it! Also, I opened my New Leaf town today and it so happened to be the sixth anniversary of me becoming the mayor of my town. I find that surreal because I made that town way back at the beginning of my junior year of high school. Moreover, my original five villagers (which are Bones, Agent S, Celia, Gruff, and Tipper) are still with me after all these years.


Whahhhh, animation yesss! What kinda animation do you do/what do you animate with? 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm happy that I've convinced my mom to cut my hair a little shorter so it looks more like a boy haircut rather than a girls pixie cut, which will make me feel better about myself. =)


Hair-cuts give me really good gender-euphoria too! I can't wait to visit my barber again after lockdown


----------



## Shellzilla_515

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhh, animation yesss! What kinda animation do you do/what do you animate with?


I'm doing hand-drawn animation where you just have to make so many drawings frame by frame to give an illusion of motion. More specifically, it's 2D animation and not 3D animation. I kinda find it sad that hand-drawn animation is slowly becoming a thing of the past when it comes to full-length movies. Anyways, I animate with Krita (which thankfully has animation tools) using my Wacom Intuos drawing pad. I also read a book called "The Animator's Survival Kit" to help me get started with the basics. Getting into 2D animation is a dream of mine with my huge goal of being able to make a cartoon show someday (I already said this way too many times on this forum lol). If it weren't for my sister who asked for Animal Crossing and looking up fanart of the series, I probably wouldn't have any interest in drawing today.


----------



## ReeBear

Shellzilla said:


> I'm doing hand-drawn animation where you just have to make so many drawings frame by frame to give an illusion of motion. More specifically, it's 2D animation and not 3D animation. I kinda find it sad that hand-drawn animation is slowly becoming a thing of the past when it comes to full-length movies. Anyways, I animate with Krita (which thankfully has animation tools) using my Wacom Intuos drawing pad. I also read a book called "The Animator's Survival Kit" to help me get started with the basics. Getting into 2D animation is a dream of mine with my huge goal of being able to make a cartoon show someday (I already said this way too many times on this forum lol). If it weren't for my sister who asked for Animal Crossing and looking up fanart of the series, I probably wouldn't have any interest in drawing today.


That's amazing ahh! I love 2D so much, I did a bit of animation using TVPaint which is so lovely for traditional-feeling 2D animation, my career hopes are storyboarding for cartoons but that's currently on hold while I learn to manage my disability  Good luck with it!


----------



## milktae

i got a new iPad case since my old one didn’t have a pencil holder thing lol


----------



## deana

I got my new day planner today so I spent some time decorating it with stickers and filling in some important dates  I feel accomplished and motivated to do more


----------



## aericell

i taught my first class today! unfortunately my internet dropped a couple times but my master teacher picked it up for me. the kids were also really sweet & luckily several of them were participating so we weren’t left with too many awkward silences


----------



## ReeBear

Did an in depth celtic cross tarot reading this morning with my new deck. I got the Star Spinner deck by Trungles for Christmas and it’s so beautiful, a real pleasure to read and interpret. I felt so calm and reflective and did a lot of journaling which just helps my mental health so much.

I also started setting up my 2021 bullet journal (12 days late but oh well) and having lists is making me feel less chaotic and overwhelmed already ahaha :’) I think I might treat myself to some washi tape and stickers soon >> 

I napped in the afternoon and had a date with my partner in the evening. A really lovely, chill day


----------



## tessa grace

I spent 3 1/2 hours yesterday working on my acnh town and I'm feeling a lot better about how it looks now! I'm really proud of myself. I'll probably set up a dream code soon (i just need to get the hot springs set up) and even though its a forever WIP, you guys can come and visit my town!


----------



## chicken soup

thetessagrace said:


> I spent 3 1/2 hours yesterday working on my acnh town and I'm feeling a lot better about how it looks now! I'm really proud of myself. I'll probably set up a dream code soon (i just need to get the hot springs set up) and even though its a forever WIP, you guys can come and visit my town!


I NEEDA SEE UR ISLAND IN A DREAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## tessa grace

Pineapplesoso said:


> I NEEDA SEE UR ISLAND IN A DREAMMMMMMMMM


okay the dream code is up! come and visit C:


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t have the best of days today, but I got a couple things done and got to spend time with my family and SO.  

I also got surprised with a beautiful piece of art from @Mr_Persona !


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Watched another kickass Bruce Lee movie, _Enter The Dragon. _

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021

Oh yeah, and I finished ordering my college textbooks!


----------



## avieators

i woke up at 3 pm instead of 6 pm like yesterday (a new personal low!) and had a much better day! :3


----------



## Imbri

I finally grew a blue rose in my game. Also, I'm off tomorrow, so just today to get through at work, and I get my hair colored tomorrow.


----------



## JellyBeans

finally on top of my school work! only took me a week and a half to find a balance   and I've been listening to a few songs on loop that put me in the best mood


----------



## hakutaku

Set up my new phone today! I'm kinda proud I managed to switch sim cards by myself lol. I'm a little intimidated by new tech stuff so I'm glad everything worked out okay,,


----------



## tessa grace

got to skip school cause i vomited, although idk if that's something to be happy about


----------



## Jam86

today has been pretty lit 

- my dad ordered me some more amiibos (not looking forward to when my mum finds out though )

- i won a mystery bag giveaway on NH and one of the bags had a robot hero, i was soo happy when i saw it 
however now i got 2 and i don't really know what to do with either of them lol

- and finally i've decided to start decorating my amiibos by drawing the characters i make onto them (i can't afford real amiibos so i just get the nfc cards)


----------



## SublimeDonut

just bought some patches to sew on my denim pants. sewing and embroidering's so very relaxing. plus, i'm moving in two weeks. the house's smaller but i live for decorating, it's literally all i do in animal crossing anymore, so i can't wait to make it look like home.


----------



## Stella-Io

I love when you ask for a kiss from dogs and they give you kisses. Or they straight up don't wait for you to ask, they just try to crawl up to your face and give kisses

(One of) my boss' dogs is like that, she just gives you kisses without being asked, she's the sweetest little thing EVER omg she's adorable. There was another dog at work who's super nice too, gives kisses when asked. There are very many sweet doggies at work who want cuddles, attention, pets or give kisses.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Got in a little more animation practice today. It's scruffy, but I don't care as I'm genuinely having fun doing this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Lady Timpani said:


> I went with my mom to get her car serviced in a town 30 minutes away and got to go into the dead mall there. Tbh it was pretty creepy but also neat. There were only two stores open (a restaurant and a clothing store) so the main area was dark, but you could hear the pop music coming out of the clothing store in some of the other parts of the mall. An eerie experience.


that's how the mall is here, the only places open are Bath & Body Works, a nail salon, and a movie theater. when we first moved here there were a lot of stores open, and now the mall is a complete ghost town.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021



Stella-Io said:


> I love when you ask for a kiss from dogs and they give you kisses. Or they straight up don't wait for you to ask, they just try to crawl up to your face and give kisses
> 
> (One of) my boss' dogs is like that, she just gives you kisses without being asked, she's the sweetest little thing EVER omg she's adorable. There was another dog at work who's super nice too, gives kisses when asked. There are very many sweet doggies at work who want cuddles, attention, pets or give kisses.


i think im the only person on earth who can't stand when a dog licks me lol. I've specifically trained my dog to not do that so he shows affection by getting right up next to you with a toy in his mouth (even without a toy he doesn't lick)


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that today was slightly better than Monday and Tuesday. My work day was a little less hectic and my dog wasn't barking at everything like he did yesterday. He was really on edge for some reason...maybe because I was so stressed. Anyway, glad I didn't have to go through that again today.

And I only have two more days of work until the long weekend!


----------



## Bluebellie

I just saw I had an email letting me know I won the raffle from the survey that was posted here a couple of months back.
I had already forgotten that (and honestly I didn’t really think I would be selected).
That was a nice surprise.

This is the survey: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...vey-chance-to-win-20-amazon-gift-card.574948/


----------



## -Lumi-

My package came today! Earlier than expected which is always a nice surprise  My new moisturizer & body wash smell so nice and I have Mario Kart 8 now!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm feeling productive today! Maybe I can reward myself by watching another Bruce Lee movie later... WATAH!



thetessagrace said:


> got to skip school cause i vomited, although idk if that's something to be happy about



hell yeah, congrats man

seriously I hope you're feeling better though


----------



## xSuperMario64x

made myself a high-protein-low-fat meal, I baked/fried chicken breast tenderloins with spices and seasonings, cooked some brown&wild rice, and I've got some iced sweet tea. it's good!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

-i'm going to the beach again soon, if everything works out (don't worry we're being safe) >:3c
-i'm gonna get a plastic wheelie bin thingy for storage this weekend!! i'm gonna paint it too (not sure what i wanna paint on it yet tho)


----------



## tessa grace

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, I'm feeling productive today! Maybe I can reward myself by watching another Bruce Lee movie later... WATAH!
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah, congrats man
> 
> seriously I hope you're feeling better though


thanks, i am feeling a lot better C:


----------



## oak

My rabbit Anastasia always cracks me up and puts a smile on my face. When I brought some groceries into the house and put the stuff on the ground, she immediately came running and stuck her head in the bags. She found the carrots right away but don't worry I didn't let her eat them cause they are high in sugar lol. Silly wabbit


----------



## Jam86

literallyyy, i haven't spoken to anyone irl in like 2 years (other than my family ofc)
then today i decided to call an old friend and i found out she also had a switch so i played acnh and mario kart with her almost all day and i had so much fun 

probably one of the best days i've had in lockdown tbh


----------



## Imbri

I got a new hair color. My hairdresser and I mixed 2 shades of purple, and I love the result.


----------



## ReeBear

Went out to a rockery garden with my partner today and sat for a while~ it had rained earlier so everything was beautiful colours and smelled really fresh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Took another step in animating today. I tried making my oc blink their eyes and it was okay for my first attempt. Keeping the volumes consistent for each drawing is a challenge! While some frames look fine by themselves, others look like my oc is staring deep into my soul to the point I just laugh.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is finally Friday and I'm looking forward to the long weekend!

I'm also happy that I have another chiropractor appointment tomorrow and, the last time I went, the treatment they tried seemed to help so I'm hoping I'll feel even better after tomorrow. It also doesn't hurt that I get off work early for the appointment too.


----------



## chicken soup

I'm happy that I get a five day weekend this week! Today until tuesday! I'm super happy bout that!


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve been having a lot of fun playing Mario Kart 8 with my girlfriend even if she is kicking my butt  I’ve won twice and she’s won ... 14 times  but I’m having a lot of fun anyways! 

I’m also having fun swatching my eyeshadows right now because I don’t need (and probably can’t get) that Colourpop AC collab so I’m reminding myself of all the pretty things I already own lol


----------



## ReeBear

Honestly been kind of awful recently because life stuff (disability benefits hearing at the end of this month and the support I was supposed to be getting for it seems to have disappeared) so I’ve given myself permission to be non functional this month and to focus on looking after myself and enjoying distractions. I started watching Sex Education on Netflix which is dumb and comfy so far and I’m very much enjoying the Ezra Furman-heavy soundtrack, she’s one of my favourite music artists and a trans icon honestly 



-Lumi- said:


> I’ve been having a lot of fun playing Mario Kart 8 with my girlfriend even if she is kicking my butt  I’ve won twice and she’s won ... 14 times  but I’m having a lot of fun anyways!
> 
> I’m also having fun swatching my eyeshadows right now because I don’t need (and probably can’t get) that Colourpop AC collab so I’m reminding myself of all the pretty things I already own lol


Ahahaha my partner always destroys me at mario kart too, I’m glad the two of you are enjoying it


----------



## Jam86

so, great news today!!
after 3 months of on and off sewing, i am almost done with the best project i've ever started (it's literally just revali lol)

i mean it's kinda messed up in some areas, like the top of his head is too small, his right leg is backwards etc
but in my defense i've never made a bird and revali has a very complicated design



excuse this naked boy, i haven't got the materials for his outfit yet
but even if it is a bit messy, i'm still proud of it so far ♡

also i had kfc for dinner so that was pretty lit haha


----------



## Peach_Jam

I'm so excited about the new Pokémon Diamond and Pearl remake rumors! More so because it's been hinted quite a bit recently and the sources seem credible this time! Pokémon's 25th anniversary is coming up so here's hoping


----------



## Bird_9

I am very happy for my new job: it was very exciting to start a new routine in an area that until then was a dream of mine to act, but I didn't know if I was making the right choice! to my surprise everything went well and I could see that I made the right choice! I am a medical student and I intend to specialize in anesthesiology and at the beginning of the year I am following the work of a fellow anesthesiologist and it has been very profitable. moreover i am super excited about the new study routine and the hope that this will be a much better year


----------



## jiny

today i finished my first semester of junior year well ~ i passed all my classes. i passed the two finals i needed to take ^^; 
monday is the beginning of a new semester !!


----------



## Midoriya

I got up early today and exercised as well.  I wasn’t really having a good day though, but my friends were there to pick me up and help me out.  That’s how I know they’re true friends.  Because they don’t abandon you even when things go wrong and get tough.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Jam86 said:


> so, great news today!!
> after 3 months of on and off sewing, i am almost done with the best project i've ever started (it's literally just revali lol)
> 
> i mean it's kinda messed up in some areas, like the top of his head is too small, his right leg is backwards etc
> but in my defense i've never made a bird and revali has a very complicated design
> View attachment 351863
> excuse this naked boy, i haven't got the materials for his outfit yet
> but even if it is a bit messy, i'm still proud of it so far ♡
> 
> also i had kfc for dinner so that was pretty lit haha


"P-please! Cover yourself up this instant!"
Ok but really, if this is your first time doing this, it's actually not bad!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

Just played on my PSP. Nothing much, but I had fun today.


----------



## Imbri

A couple more pictures today, because because. 

One of my customers keeps bees, and usually gives me some honey. It was a bad year, though, so I didn't expect it. But, look what he brought today!



Yeah, it's a huge jar! I must have thanked him a dozen times and just beamed behind my mask.

Then I came home, and there was a package waiting for me.



A new Pullip doll. I had to take her out, although she's back in her box until I get a cat-proof display set up.

This doll is based on Audrey Hepburn in the film Roman Holiday. This is her Princess Ann dress, but she also comes with a blouse, skirt, and scarf, for her 'Anya' outfit. I'm so excited to have found her.


----------



## LadyDestani

I made it through work today and got to leave at 2:30. Now I have a 3 day weekend ahead of me to enjoy. Also, I had a really good visit to the chiropractor today and she said I'm making a lot of progress, plus I'm feeling the improvement.


----------



## xara

i don’t wanna ramble about this too much but i’m honestly pretty happy with my entry for the short story contest! to be honest, the majority of my previous work is depressing as that’s how i’ve coped when times are bad and for my very first ac story, i’m really proud of how lighthearted it is and the compliments + the likes that i’ve received has left me feeling incredibly grateful. 

also @ReeBear literally drew me such an adorable doodle today and i just,, life has been hella rough but today, my heart is happy. <3


----------



## Sophie23

I woke up to see lots of snow outside


----------



## HuggableHusky

For some reason, despite my solid and fast internet connection, I realized that I couldn't play Mario Kart 8 Deluxe online a couple weeks ago, kept getting an error and it was only for Kart. Today I think I finally managed to fix it and played a few games ♡


----------



## Lady Timpani

xSuperMario64x said:


> that's how the mall is here, the only places open are Bath & Body Works, a nail salon, and a movie theater. when we first moved here there were a lot of stores open, and now the mall is a complete ghost town.



There's a joke in dead mall communities that Bath and Body Works are kind of like the cockroaches of mall stores haha, they can survive anything. It sucks that so many are going away, though, I really do enjoy going to the mall.


----------



## Diegoboy

Today, I am happy because after 13 days of work without a day off, I finally get a day off tomorrow! 
I can't wait!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

woke up today to a bed full of stuffed animals lol   
I'm currently making my bed and I'm gonna lay them all out across the pillows. I'd say I'm pretty content with what I have now, the only thing that would make this collection complete is the Signature Arctic Fox (which trends at $180+ rip).

today is also a workout day which I'm happy about! time to keep burning off those pounds!


----------



## LuchaSloth

xSuperMario64x said:


> woke up today to a bed full of stuffed animals lol



Uh...were they there when you went to sleep? Lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

It snowed a little this morning and while it wasn't enough to stick it was nice to see! Also I'm going to pick up some books I've been wanting for months later today so I'm pleased about that.


LuchaSloth said:


> Uh...were they there when you went to sleep? Lol


Santa snuck them in as a late Christmas present


----------



## hakutaku

I managed to fix the problems I was having with my headphones! The right earphone wasn't playing sound and I was worried it was a problem with my laptop's headphone jack (my last laptop had to be replaced because the headphone jack literally fell out), but turns out I just needed to rebalance the sound settings,,,

After that put me in a good mood, I had a pretty pleasant, relaxing saturday! Watched an episode of Crash Landing on You, ate some protein cereal, and I'm cooking dinner for me and my mum later.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LuchaSloth said:


> Uh...were they there when you went to sleep? Lol


they were lol I just love seeing them when I wake up


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Won a 100x and 10x almost back to back for Team Super Mushroom on Splatoon 2 just now. =D
I say almost back to back because there was a regular match in between the 2 matches.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because I've settled on a story idea for the writing contest and I've already got a few paragraphs written. I'm also happy that it's Saturday and I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Neb

One of my moms got the moderna vaccine yesterday! Considering the fact she's over 60 and immune compromised,  I couldn't be happier that she received it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally got my storage wheelie bin today!! unfortunately we couldn't find one in white so i'll be painting it before putting it in my room, but i'm still happy to have it!!

update: me and my mom switched so i got her old white one and she gets the new one. i painted the top red with white stripes, and the first and third drawers red while the second remains white.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m having a great weekend so far and spending time talking to my SO throughout the day was great.  I can’t get enough of her.


----------



## -Lumi-

I feel like sewing today! I go in and out of having the motivation to sew but today I feel like it 

Well. Sort of. I should probably fix the sleeves (straps? They’re not proper sleeves haha) of my dress but I’m not in the mood for that lol. I can’t bring myself to rip out seams and fix things today so I’m fiddling with a different dress that I hopefully won’t  have to mend the sleeves/straps on


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a big brunch today so I should be good for the next few hours. Also, I watched "Who Killed Captain Alex?". Apparently, it's Uganda's first action movie. Despite being on a very low budget at $200 and using low-quality effects, I still find it to be a very good movie to watch and I legitimately think it's better than some movies I watched. It even gave me a laugh at some moments!


----------



## Ichiban

Shellzilla said:


> I had a big brunch today so I should be good for the next few hours. Also, I watched "Who Killed Captain Alex?". Apparently, it's Uganda's first action movie. Despite being on a very low budget at $200 and using low-quality effects, I still find it to be a very good movie to watch and I legitimately think it's better than some movies I watched. It even gave me a laugh at some moments!


everybody in uganda knows kung fu

got my new rig all set up, got all the programs i need for class working (atleast i hope, vmware can be a real pain in the ass) and it looks nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just wish it would fit under the desk lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I've got some people to rely on here at the college campus. They were my original housemates back in the Fall before I moved back. They're both really sweet - and one in particular I'm fond of. He's done alot for me.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot of sleep last night and woke up feeling rested. I'm also happy that I have one more day off work tomorrow.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Happy that today was a good day. My team won the real final Splatfest on Splatoon 2, and I'm pumped that I get to see my best friends tomorrow. =)


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna play acnh online with my best friend Friday, I haven’t seen her a lot because of this COVID + she hasn’t seen my Island yet & my Island is nearly finished.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2021

I’m gonna save up for a Nintendo switch lite, they look so cute and I do prefer to play my Switch handheld. I want to get the yellow one because my airport is yellow in acnh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I can safely say that I am feeling _much _better than I was yesterday or hours before. I am starting to feel confident about living on campus, and the whole new situation! 

I'll be ready. It'll just take some time to adjust. Also, if you're a college student or previously one, please feel free to just message me about some tips as a freshman living on campus. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jam86

i've been spending more time with my friend on acnh, she doesn't play often or TT so i was helping her collect all the art for her museum 

my sister gave me the last of her amiibos since she doesn't use them any more 

also i've done quite a lot of drawing today, although i'm drawing villagers for my nfc amiibo cards so i got a lot to do still haha


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Got all my frames done for my animation. Now I just need to do some colouring and duplicate frames to make an endless loop. Earlier today, I got some donuts and saw a rough collie puppy during a stroll! The dog breed is already rare from where I live, but to see a puppy of it makes me twice as happy. It was so cute. ❤


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Had a good time with my friends. One of them had a great first experience at Hot Topic and we all got separate Powerpuff Girls necklaces to act as friendship necklaces (I got Bubbles). It was a pretty good day in general.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that today was a day off and I got to sleep late again. But most of all I'm happy that I finished my winter-themed story and submitted it. I'm grateful to TBT for getting me back into writing again after I took a long hiatus due to depression.


----------



## Midoriya

I got up early, exercised, got a lot done, and had a great day.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i completed the story of little nightmares!! it was free on xbox (not sure if it still is, but if you want to play it go check) so my mom downloaded it cus we both wanted to play it.

now i just gotta get the rest of the achievements which i've gone back to do. i just need two more; little lost things and hard to the core.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

This will probably bite me in the ass later today, but I had a cup of coffee at around midnight. I then proceeded to write down my class schedule on a paper (color-coded!), completed my housing room paper thing, sorted out my desk, responded to my therapist and confirmed the appointment, made a pro and con list of living in another city LOL, and... yeah, about it. I guess my productive hours are during the dead of the night lmfao.


----------



## Neb

I’ve managed to extend my walks from 2 miles to 5 miles! Getting back into shape takes time, but it’s already done wonders for my mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've gotten some stuff done that needed done (washed dishes and washed my laundry and my mom's bedding, just continuing laundry)

and I also got to play my PS1 a lot today. it's really great. only bad thing is there's one PS1 game that won't work on there, prob because the disc reader is old. it works in the PS2 though! it's the only Shrek game that was released on the PS1 and it's really easy and actually pretty terrible  but I played it as a wee tot so it's fun nonetheless.

also still loving all my plushies!! 
yesterday my friend bought me a fox plush that feels like a squishmallow and it's so cute!!


Spoiler: My awesome bed atm









I might have too many plushies lol
also the black PS2 controller is just there cause I was too lazy to switch over my grey PS1 controller, I'm still only using the dpad 



edit (today's been p great ngl): I'm also making a cake and I'm so excited cause I haven't had homemade cake in a long time!


----------



## LuchaSloth

The Kombat Pack 2 for MK11 was on sale on Xbox, so I saved a few bucks on something I've been meaning to buy anyway.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Happy that I didn't get any huge line marks after practicing guitar for a while and that my fingers somehow hurt less.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my baked potato from Wendy's was extra cheesy today. That's about the only good thing that happened today unfortunately, so I guess I'm also glad that this day is almost done and I can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My animation of my original character is fully done! I’m quite happy with the result even though it could be done better. It only lasts two seconds but I don’t care. It still brings a smile to my face and will push forward to improve and grow. I showed it to my sister and she burst out laughing. I wasn’t expecting that reaction on something simple lol.


----------



## Red Cat

Trump is gone!!!


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t get much sleep, but I’m having a feel-good day.  Taking this chance to message my friends and spread the love!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm actually so relieved that Trump is gone lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

As others have said in this thread, I am really happy that Trump is gone. Hopefully President Biden will help stop the virus, and I heard he’s working on immigration rights. It’s also feels history breaking to finally have a female Vice Presiden, and not just that, but a female Vice President of color.


----------



## oak

I take my cats out in the front yard every morning to give them some exercise and the people who rent the basement suite downstairs are always so fascinated lol. They have a 1 year old baby so I see the mom hold her baby up to look out the window and watch my cats in the garden. It's really sweet. I picked my cat Finnick up and put him right outside the window and the lady held her baby up so they were staring at each other. Both the baby and my cat made a face at each other like "wtf is that" haha. It was a sweet moment.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I can finally chew properly. Thank goodness I don't have to eat weird anymore. Also happy I have pretty much no homework to do today so I can just chill.


----------



## Toska

Had my first robotics meeting  it's the first time I've gotten to see people in person for awhile, so I really enjoyed it! We meet like 2-3 times a week, so this is going to be something I can look forward to for awhile.


----------



## LuchaSloth

The orange man has left the building.


----------



## hakutaku

I'm happy my grandma got her COVID vaccination!


----------



## Radio

I finally got a job!! A little bummed it doesn't have guaranteed hours, but it's with the company I want to work at doing what I want to do. The nice thing is that they referred me to another position that does have guaranteed hours and said I can work both concurrently if I want to!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm happy that I went to all of my classes today! Did some productive things, like walking all around campus - doing things like getting meals, picking up my mail packages, going to classes... oh, and I did the laundry today finally. Just waiting for 'em to dry, pretty much.

Also, I went and explored this "secret" basement with another Freshmen this afternoon. It was a bit spooky, but I was let down. I fully expected it to be this giant labyrinth, with torches lighting up the pathways. I kid you not, I will march down to the professor who told us about that secret place and go all out on him for misleading me. ;3

EDIT: Oh yeah, and I just now found this online "80s Dictionary." LOL


----------



## CasualWheezer

I'm honestly really happy that Joe Biden is now President of the United States, it's a relief and I'm hopeful for the future.


----------



## Midoriya

Worked through a lot of things today and realized I’m a lot stronger than I thought I was.  Also applied to several more jobs that would be a good fit for me, and I talked to my SO as well.  Overall a pretty good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because today was sooo much better than yesterday. After our PS4 died, we were able to make use of the Firestick my in-laws gave us for Christmas to get back to watching TV. We cut cable/satellite a while ago, so without our streaming networks we have nothing. LOL

Like so many others, I'm also happy about the administration changes, especially having our first female vice president. And most importantly, I haven't heard any news to the contrary so I'm assuming the inauguration went smoothly, which was a huge concern after recent events.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Happy that I finished clearing out my school email inbox. Had like nearly 200 of 'em, man. Also completed some easy assignments - basically introducing myself to the professor/class or whatnot. Least I got them done!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy to have heard that a forum I was on but left over a year ago is finally shutting down. I'm glad no one else will have to join that community, as it had turned toxic and unwelcoming by the time I left it, and nobody deserves to be a part of something like that.


----------



## Jam86

i'm legit soooo happy my dad bought new VR!
our old one broke and i haven't played beat saber in a year

i'm so excited to play it again


----------



## Jam86

well here i am again lol
my sister just sent me an incredible dream address on acnh 

it was over the garden wall themed, i absolutely love that show so much and this island was actually perfection 

i rarely visit dream islands because i'm busy trying to decorate my own island lol
but i just loved this one so much, it made me so happy
especially since my sister doesn't like the shows i watch so it's nice she's taking an interest 
(also it's not mine so idk if i'm allowed to share the DA)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Thank goodness I forced myself to practice the show choir audition instead of having a mental breakdown while trying to dance and sing the other day. I was just being stupid.


----------



## LuchaSloth

There were some nice clouds today. Being a fan of clouds, this made me happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I only have to work for half of the day, then I have the whole weekend off. It's been a nightmare of a week both at work and personally so I'm ready for a break. Also, I'm happy that I got some things done today so that I don't have to stress about them tomorrow.


----------



## Saylor

The parcel locker was giving me grief earlier when I tried unlocking it but I finally got it open and got my package! I got face mist and moisturizer and they gave me a bunch of extra things. I'm not really sure what some of them are for but I love free stuff.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been motivated to play Genshin Impact lately and just today finished the last of the Archon (main) quests presently available in the game.  I’ve also been exercising every day as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I found a plushie on Amazon thay looks exactly like the webkinz signature arctic fox!! that's really the only plushie I want now but it's $200+ on eBay and Mercari. but I just got this plush for $32 and I couldn't be happier! he's set to arrive this Monday (may be Tuesday cause I ordered it at like 11:58pm, two min before the Mon. deadline) and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sharksheep

It's almost been a year since the first case of Covid-19 my city. I was looking through my fitbit charts for how the last 12 months were. While I'm not happy with some of the trends, I'm happy about the ones I care about the most.


----------



## Mairmalade

This happened yesterday, and it may be a silly thing to be happy about, but the ’warm and fuzzies’ have carried into today and I’m still smiling.


Spoiler: Stardew Valley Community Center completion spoilers



I’ve been playing Stardew Valley with a couple of new friends and we recently completed the Jojo Mart bundle that unlocks after you complete all the Community Center bundles.

A movie theatre with a crane game then unlocks and you’re able to play to win different colours of junimo & other plush to place outside or in your home. I was a bit frustrated because I adore them but wasn’t able to win any from the crane game (not spoilers: I’m not the best at real or virtual crane games). I went about my dailies and came back to my house to see that he had been playing the crane game all day and had placed 12 of the adorable plush all over my house.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I played acnh with my friend, I visited her Island.


----------



## Nicole.

Worked so hard this week!


----------



## Imbri

Work is just about over, I'm off for the weekend, and I'm planning to try something new for dinner tonight - the local restaurant has duck breast on the specials board. Never tried it, although I've wanted to (usually out of my price range in restaurants), so this will be different.


----------



## Jam86

i got a new canvas so i'm finally ready to start the painting i'm gonna make for my mum's birthday present 

i stopped painting for a while because i wasn't very good at it but my mum likes what i make and that's all that matters 

hopefully this will encourage me to stop playing games and just focus on my art


----------



## Midoriya

Had a pretty relaxing day and glad it’s the weekend now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day. I only had to work until noon and I got everything done that needed to be done during that time. I had a good chiropractor visit. They did a re-evaluation and the doctor said I can probably start coming less frequently soon. They also checked all my vitals and I found out I only weigh 138 lbs, meaning I've lost some weight. That surprised me since the chiropractor had me stop doing all of my exercises except for walking and stretching, but I have been trying to eat better so maybe that's helping. 

I took my husband to the eye doctor and while I was there I found a couple of cute frames for myself. I need to make an appointment for my own eyes sometime this year, so it's nice already having some frames in mind for when I go.

And now I'm looking forward to the weekend and getting to relax. So, yeah, not a bad day for a change.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i'm gonna be cleaning bathrooms this weekend for some money and since dollar tree has been restocking fairy garden stuff i'm gonna use it to get some things. i'm really excited to start working on mine again.

i have a fairy garden that i named ethereal isle in my backyard. it's mostly in an old unused fountain right now, but my grandpa says that i can use all of the wooded area in our backyard (which is quite a bit) as long as it's not where he mows the lawn or anything. so i'm gonna absolutely fill these woods with a tiny village!!! it may be silly to some, but working on it and naming all the little figures, giving them backgrounds, etc. makes me really happy. :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Happy that I survived another day of college, haha! I've done some productive things today, and I'm so glad to hear back from a friend of mine. I'm glad that he's doing alright. <3

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021



DinosaurDumpster said:


> Thank goodness I forced myself to practice the show choir audition instead of having a mental breakdown while trying to dance and sing the other day. I was just being stupid.



I'm proud of ya, dude.


----------



## deana

I got a lot of things done today, even more than I had originally planned to do. I also cut my own hair because I was getting really frustrated with it and I think it turned out okay, I can get by for another couple of months now (I think) before I'll need a real haircut.


----------



## oak

I'm just glad my afternoon shift is over and now I'm home with all these nice pets.


----------



## Jam86

my mum bought me a new duvet blanket not realising i already had 2 haha
but now i have 3, my bed is super soft and feels like a giant pillow 

although now i probably won't get out of bed for the rest of the day


----------



## Sophie23

My new jumper that my Mum bought me came today it’s cute 
And I got pocket money from my Nan & Grandad


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got to go out with my mom today and had krystals


----------



## Stella-Io

For context: my bday is on Monday my place of work is closed on Mondays

OmG so today at work I was doing all my normal stuff, walking dogs, cleaning up messes, blow drying dogs ect... As I'm drying off a beagle one of the girls says that the boss wants to see me up front, but there was some urgency in her voice. My instant thought was either a dog got out or she wanted me to hold a mean dog so she could groom it (I've been told some mean dogs even like me). As soon as I went up front the girl is holding a cake with candles and everyone starts singing Happy Birthday. They couldn't tell cause of my mask but I was smiling so hard. I cut/ate some cake and I also got a card that everyone signed, it was super sweet Stuff like this DEF did not happen at my previous job.


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> For context: my bday is on Monday my place of work is closed on Mondays


Happy early birthday! 

I'm happy today because I slept pretty well and had a lazy day at home. The few things I did do were minor things but it made me feel good to get them done, like putting away the last of the Christmas stuff and ordering a present for my nephew's birthday.


----------



## Midoriya

I was having a bad day, but my SO cheered me up and supported me.  Her and my other friends gave me the strength I needed to apply for a lot of more jobs today.  I’m really thankful for all of them.


----------



## Midoriya

Late on this, but I’m also glad the Dallas Stars shutout the Nashville Predators 7-0 in their season opener the other day (National Hockey League).  Seems like they haven’t lost a step.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Finally changed my avatar and signature to some kick ass Bruce Lee. Been meaning to do that for awhile. 

Anyways, I called up a friend of mine and checked to see how he was doing today (or yesterday, since it's past midnight over here). Had sort of a lazy day - didn't do much.


----------



## shion

i ordered some dresses on unif


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is my brothers 23rd birthday!! 

and tomorrow is my dog Sunny's first birthday! today the people we got him from are having a party to celebrate his mom's (Willow's) first litter so we're gonna take Sunny there! hopefully some of his brothers and sisters show up, a house full of goldens sounds amazing right now


----------



## Jam86

my mum has finally agreed to let me buy a pack of 100 tag cards, so i can make more amiibos of my favourite villagers 
which is almost every villager...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I just talked to a classmate of mine, who I'll be meeting up with here soon, about the passage we were assigned to analyze and present to the class this week. I'm just SO relieved that I'm not the only one who thinks it's difficult, lmfao! So it's nice we bonded over that LOL

The class is "Greek And Roman Sexualities", in case anyone was wondering. The professor is so sincere and kind, but I'd like to say this to him: "Doctor (insert professor's name here), while I admire your enthusiasm, this 24 page passage is a pain in the ass."


----------



## Stella-Io

Did some shopping today, got more crystals

I also got some ankle boots since my other ones are gettin old/falling apart, and a lapiz lazuli necklace. I got some work shoes too but that's not as exciting as jewelry and crystals.


----------



## oak

My mom complimented me today and said it looked like I had lost weight so that made me feel good. I have lost over 20 pounds but I'm still pretty thicc lmao. Normally when I see her she tells me I need to exercise more or makes a negative comment about my hair/clothes/weight so this was a nice change of pace lol.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i'm hyperfixiating on minecraft again and am doing extensive research on villagers (i love to move in with them when i see them) and other things. makes me happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today and I treated myself to some Japanese food for dinner tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my arctic fox plushie comes tomorrow!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Met up with someone to talk about a presentation today, as well as hanging out with a friend.


----------



## Midoriya

I applied for more jobs today and had a relaxing day talking to my friends and SO.  

Also glad the Stars won again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just found out that Biden signed an executive order today to lift the ban on transgender people joining the military and I'm so happy!! 

here's the article from the Washington Post


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's been very rainy the past week or so. My state doesn't get this weather at all so i'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts. =)


----------



## Jam86

my sister is moving out her house and gave me loads of her old furniture for my bedroom, now i just have mattress in the middle of my floor and a huge beanbag on top of it

like, i think it looks great but now my room looks like a villager's house 
my mum's not happy about it but it's not her room lol


----------



## Midoriya

I got up early, the sun is out, got a lot done already, played some Genshin Impact and ACNH, and am having a fantastic day!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my mom's cat has been snuggling with me in my room quite a lot lately, which he doesn't ever do. idk why he has been, but i'm happy while it last!!


----------



## LadyDestani

My nephew's birthday present arrived today. I just ordered it late on Saturday night so when they said it would arrive Monday I didn't believe it. Prime shipping is amazing!


----------



## Toska

I asked a guy I had feelings for to be my valentine, he said yes. 

It's an odd thing to be so happy about coming from me, but it made me feel extremely pleasant today.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

nothing


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Holy ****ing hell, ya'll - I _actually studied. _I mean, for like four hours total. That's quite an achievement for me, really. Most days I would get nothing done in terms of my academics. Having study buddies really help - and not trying to do homework on your bed / in your dorm. LOL

I sort of got it organized to where once I come home to my dorm, I will allow myself to focus on things other than my coursework - so my laundry, cleaning, or scholarships, etc. I think it may work out this way. ;3


----------



## jenikinz

I have today and tomorrow off after working 6 days straight. It is so cold here, and where I am working I may as well be outside, because the heat hasn't been working. It is nice to be in a warm house and not freezing to death.


----------



## TalviSyreni

My new phone arrived today and way ahead of schedule considering I only bought it online at the weekend, plus I'm completely in love with the colour of it.


----------



## xXJessXx

Today we got the confirmation that we will be moving house in a few months! I really dislike the area I live in now and the new house is located in a much nicer place. It should be a lot better. Plus I’m excited for the new opportunity to decorate my new room, I’ve lived here for 13 years so it will be a nice change of scenery


----------



## Jam86

i had a really good day, i finally went to sleep at a normal time so i woke up early and wasn't tired at all and i decided to do a lot of stuff haha

today was 1 of few days in the past year that i didn't sit around in pyjamas all day
i did a lot of cleaning up around the house and redecorated my room to fit all my new furniture, now i have a snazzy pink gaming area 
i also started the painting i was gonna make for my mum's birthday
then i spent the rest of the day playing acnh and mario kart with my sister


----------



## SmoochsPLH

went out with my mom and bro today and my mom's been looking at hotel rooms. she's got some options in mind.


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but-

I went out shopping alot and got lots of new plants, both for inside my room and outside, finally got my second pair of lobe piercings, got jewelry, some pretty stones and a tarot deck.


----------



## Toska

Got to hear the opinions of someone I care about.

It probably doesn't seem like much, but this person hasn't showed any real thoughts about anything to me. It was nice to hear how they felt about a certain situation going on.


----------



## Nefarious

I finally got the item on Flight Rising I've been saving a year and 3 months for! ☠


----------



## Jam86

so while i was cleaning up yesterday, i found this hidden away in an old cupboard 




i forgot i had this, it's still so soft 
just casually using my starry blanket to hide my pokemon bedsheets


----------



## Sophie23

My Package from Shein came today


----------



## -Lumi-

I went grocery shopping yesterday and they _finally _got some gluten free bread back in stock. I was so thrilled omg. For ages we didn’t seem to be getting much? And not the brand I prefer. I should try & learn how to make my own gluten free bread at some point. But! I had some peanut butter toast for breakfast and I am so happy 

Plus we’ve gotten some more snow so it looks pretty outside right now


----------



## hakutaku

Texted my friend today and she bought me some udon noodles since I told her I wanted to try them lol (I've had some since then, and I really enjoyed them so the gift is still appreciated), so she's gonna drop them off at my place since we can't see each other irl right now due to lockdown, and I'm gonna lend her my Avatar: The Last Airbender box-set in return   

Having homemade corned beef hash for dinner tonight too


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i'm trying to romanticize my life more (it's nice and helps) so sorry if this sounds a little cheesy ;w;

it's nice out!! it may be wet from rain (which i like), but it's the perfect temperature. just a bit chilly, but enough warmth for it to not be a bother and lotsa clouds in the sky. may go explore the woods.

i can tell spring is coming too cus i've seen a lot of birds lately. i'm glad to report that i've been seeing blue jays and robins again too! i haven't seen blue jays where i live in literal years and the robins have been a bit scarce as of late too. glad to see both back!! 

currently i'm just snuggling in bed with my dog while an incense burns then i'm gonna do laundry when it's done. my outfit today is very cute :3


----------



## Bcat

Game Stop stock soaring makes me so happy. It’s 100% a power to the people movement giving the middle finger to big corporations, and I love it.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that today was less stressful and I got off work on time this evening.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m dying to try these~


----------



## Jam86

finally got my second island set up, although i had to reset like 20 times for the orange airport
but when i finally got it i started with cherry and tad, which is pretty great 
i'm making a fairycore island and i'm super excited to see how it'll turn out

also after 3 weeks, i finally got through mount coronet on pokemon diamond


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got a lot done in minecraft the other day! i like to live with the villagers (they make me happy) so i've been working on making the village better/safer (i need to name it). here's some stuff that happened and stuff i'm gonna do next! gonna put it in a spoiler tho cus i got blabby.



Spoiler: minecraftventures!!!



-we have like 4-5 new babies and i only gave three villagers food?? xD most of them are grown up now, but i didn't see or remember who i gave food to so i don't know who's baby is who's. now that i think about it, i did give a *lot* of food to my two farmers and they share food so maybe that's why there's so many babies. ;w;
-i built a farm (this is silly, but i'm trying to be vegetarian in this playthrough mostly cus i love the animals, but i also never see villagers eat meat) and put a bunch of animals in each pen
-i am slowly getting a sheep of each color (yes i'm gonna do the jeb sheep, RAINBOW SHEEP)
-i built a storage room attached to my house, though if the village gets big enough i might have to make a separate building nearby for storage
-i fixed up paths
-i built myself a little house and tried to make it look like a villager's (it's bigger and slightly different however) i live next to the armory
-i labeled all the job buildings cus i kept forgetting where they are...
-i built a replica of a villager house (except the roof i was too lazy to make stairs) for the babies

plans for the next time i play are:
-build job site blocks for jobs the village doesn't have
-figure out a name for the village
-explore a canyon nearby in hopes of finding a dungeon so i can get a nametag and/or saddle (i need to make a bucket first tho)
-put some extra beds in my house for villagers (i need to get a nametag so i can figure out how many villagers i have)
-figure out enchanting and brewing. i've never tried them and need to learn how to
-build more defenses around the village (i've lost three villagers :c)
-make a memorial area for villagers that have passed


----------



## Bcat

I exercised today and burned almost 300 calories! It felt really good to get moving after sitting on my butt all winter


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I had a good day and the Dallas Stars are 4-0 to start the season.


----------



## LadyDestani

I guess I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I have another chiropractor appointment scheduled. It's been a rough two weeks and my back is feeling the strain of it all.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Went to my class today. Wasn't feeling up to it at the time, but I'm glad I just showed up. Besides, the professor is the sweetest thing. And I like that class.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm happy that it's Friday and my payday!


----------



## Sophie23

My friend visited my island again & it’s the weekend tomorrow yay!


----------



## Jam86

i'm so close to finally beating pokemon diamond it's only taken me like 13 years lol

and my mum got me some dorayaki today, probably my favourite food aha


----------



## Sophie23

Jam86 said:


> i'm so close to finally beating pokemon diamond it's only taken me like 13 years lol
> 
> and my mum got me some dorayaki today, probably my favourite food aha


I’m close to beating Pokemon Pearl


----------



## hakutaku

MayorSophie23 said:


> I’m close to beating Pokemon Pearl



I'm close to beating Pokemon SoulSilver 

I finished up all the Kanto gyms last night, now I just need to beat Red which I have only ever achieved once before despite many, many playthroughs of this game. I've been enjoying getting back into Pokemon though, it sparks joy.


----------



## Sophie23

hakutaku said:


> I'm close to beating Pokemon SoulSilver
> 
> I finished up all the Kanto gyms last night, now I just need to beat Red which I have only ever achieved once before despite many, many playthroughs of this game. I've been enjoying getting back into Pokemon though, it sparks joy.


I got SoulSilver for my birthday I think I’ll play it after Pearl (I’m trying to beat all my ds & 3Ds Pokemon games so then I’ll play Nintendogs & cats)


----------



## ali.di.magix

Aside from one hiccup on my behalf, I felt like I finally had a reasonably good day at work. Work has been frustrating me all week, so it feels good to finally have a good day. We worked really well as a team and had a few good laughs. I'm also getting along with my boss a bit better too which is great!


----------



## John Wick

I didn't die in my sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xXJessXx said:


> Today we got the confirmation that we will be moving house in a few months! I really dislike the area I live in now and the new house is located in a much nicer place. It should be a lot better. Plus I’m excited for the new opportunity to decorate my new room, I’ve lived here for 13 years so it will be a nice change of scenery


omg my dream 

I'm happy cause I finally got the courage to cut my hair (to my ears for now)! 

also I hate that I keep boasting about realizing I'm non-binary but yall this has been such an awesome experience for me, I'm so happy that I can personally free myself from the constraints of constantly being perceived as feminine. I've been wearing my new flag with pride in NH


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I'm hoping for a relaxing weekend. I also got a decent amount of work done today so I can start next week in good shape.


----------



## oak

My sister's boyfriend officially starts as a longshoreman next week. It's the same place I work. He waited over 2 years for a call for his training because covid delayed everything an extra year. I'm both excited and nervous for him.


----------



## TalviSyreni

My new phone case arrived today and I'm in love with it. Plus it matches the lilac back casing of my phone perfectly.


----------



## JellyBeans

TalviSyreni said:


> My new phone case arrived today and I'm in love with it. Plus it matches the lilac back casing of my phone perfectly.


are we the same person? I finally got a new phone case and it looks so good against the purple of my phone. spooky.
I'm happy because instead of dragging out my school work over the whole weekend I've just sat down this morning and got pretty much all of it done! I've got one or two things left but it's only half twelve so I'll be done before the afternoon even really starts


----------



## TalviSyreni

JellyBeans said:


> are we the same person? I finally got a new phone case and it looks so good against the purple of my phone. spooky.


Now that is spooky considering we both have the same coloured phone, although I'd be more spooked out if we bought the same phone case...


----------



## Acruoxil

spooky #3 i just got my new phone case too but my phone is green and the cover is transparent


----------



## LadyDestani

I ordered a veggie pizza from my favorite place for dinner tonight. They're calling for a snowstorm over the next few days so the leftovers will cover dinner for a couple of nights so I don't have to go out in the snow.


----------



## LuchaSloth

No guarantee...but, I'm hoping for a big snow tomorrow into Monday. Seems to be the likely trend of things.


----------



## watercolorwish

I started a watercolor portrait of Shane today that I’ll probably finish tonight or tomorrow. It felt good to break out the watercolors after like 6 months I think! My big corkboard has been empty ever since we moved so I thought I’d make a Shane shrine


Spoiler: 💜🐔


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I hung out with some upper class folks today - and it was fun! We didn't do anything scandalous, really. Anyways, I really enjoyed myself and it was a great time overall. Honestly, before I got the invite I was depressed like hell. I wasn't feeling up to anything. After this hangout, though? I'm feeling a lot better. I think it's just the social interaction. I'll make a mental note of that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I randomly woke up at 5am (only slept for like 3 hours) and found someone in the city south of here who is selling authentic copies of Fire Red AND Emerald for only $10??? like bruh I literally woke up just for this damn 

only problem is it's snowing a lot and they can't meet me til like 7pm. praying the roads are cleared by then, at least I hope they would be lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

xSuperMario64x said:


> also I hate that I keep boasting about realizing I'm non-binary but yall this has been such an awesome experience for me, I'm so happy that I can personally free myself from the constraints of constantly being perceived as feminine. I've been wearing my new flag with pride in NH


Don't feel ashamed, it's always great to figure out who you are and have everything click for you, and it's nice to see somebody going through that process.

Anyway I'm happy because it's snowing outside!  I might make some hot chocolate later


----------



## Alienfish

eventually got around cutting my forehead bangs properly. been meaning to do that plus the bleached ends were pretty brushy so it felt nice


----------



## Jam86

i have finally made it!! 



i have beaten the elite 4 multiple times but never beat cynthia so if i can finally beat her after almost 14 years then my life will be complete lol


----------



## Jam86

can't even, i finally beat cynthia 




only took my entire life!
yes i called my character dawn, i'm extra like that ☆


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Found a reason to play Animal Crossing after stressing about deciding whether or not I should play all day: Gonna sell Raymond on the black market and reset my island once more.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 31, 2021



Jam86 said:


> can't even, i finally beat cynthia
> View attachment 353976
> only took my entire life!
> yes i called my character dawn, i'm extra like that ☆


sammeee, i've never beaten any of my childhood pokemon games. grats.


----------



## Diegoboy

Today, I am happy about many things. 
• I woke up
• I feel good
• I have a roof over my head
• I have food available
• I have a father in heaven that loves me
• My soul is saved
• I still have a job
• I am on a day off
• Going into the ICU on Christmas eve didn't leave me with any permanent disability
• I haven't watched the Chargers play since they left San Diego


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to go out in the snow today other than to walk my dog and he was content to stay in the yard. He doesn't like the snow either.


----------



## Mariah

I went to Trader Joe’s and then my dad and I went to a drive in movie to see The Iron Giant!!


----------



## coldpotato

I saw some really wholesome posts on another site about how animal crossing has helped people with their depression. It made me so happy to see.


----------



## Imbri

We dodged a storm on Friday, and it looks like we're dodging another one today. We'll still get some wind, but the snow looks to be tracking inland. *wipes brow*


----------



## Acruoxil

I spent a lot of money today! Buying stuff makes me happy but I’m kinda also sad lmao


----------



## hakutaku

For the first time since 2011, I beat Red in SoulSilver!  It took a lot of grinding and elite four rematches, but I got my team to early level 70s and I did it  It felt good to win with a full team I trained myself rather than one level 100 typhlosion I had when I was a kid lol


----------



## Acruoxil

hakutaku said:


> For the first time since 2011, I beat Red in SoulSilver!  It took a lot of grinding and elite four rematches, but I got my team to early level 70s and I did it  It felt good to win with a full team I trained myself rather than one level 100 typhlosion I had when I was a kid lol


Soul Silver was the hardest!! I remember the only time I beat Red was when I used cheats as a kid because i was too bad to do it. and after that I just couldn’t bring myself to try it again lmao. So proud of you for this!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I'm happy that I've completed half of the progress you need to unlock Town Hall within the past couple hours.
Also happy that it has been a pretty good day.


----------



## angelcat621

Tonight Jeopardy had a category about video games and two of the clues were about pokemon and animal crossing. I knew both answers but none of the players did. Pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## LuchaSloth

We have about 3 feet of snow now. And it's supposed to continue overnight and tomorrow as well. 

I mean...it's fine.


----------



## LadyDestani

After a really long, difficult day, I came home and had a chill evening with my husband, my dog, and my Animal Crossing villagers. I'm still exhausted and I have to do it all again tomorrow, but this evening has been a nice reminder that normal still does exist.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Jam86 said:


> i have finally made it!!
> View attachment 353959
> i have beaten the elite 4 multiple times but never beat cynthia so if i can finally beat her after almost 14 years then my life will be complete lol





Jam86 said:


> can't even, i finally beat cynthia
> View attachment 353976
> only took my entire life!
> yes i called my character dawn, i'm extra like that ☆



YEAAAAAHHH LETS GO MAN 

Also when you said Cynthia my mind automatically went to the stress inducing piano theme she has... holy ****. CONGRATS BRO!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021

Anyways, I'm happy that I feel calm and relaxed right now. I finished reading the play assigned to us (we only had to read half of it), and I completed the assignment that came with it and turned it in. Did productive things. I realize that I feel _*so* _much better when I don't try to do things quickly or rush myself, as I tend to do. And, I'm more productive this way.


----------



## aericell

i sent out a survey to my students to learn a little more about them and one of the questions asked who their favorite teacher has been from any grade/subject and why and someone really put my name down even though i’ve only really been teaching them for two weeks  i’m just  feels like i’ve had a long day and that definitely makes it seem worth it


----------



## Radio

The keyboard on my laptop started not pressing keys, so it's been a struggle because one of the keys that don't press most of the time is a letter that is in the password to access my laptop. So, I had to get an external keyboard and it finally arrived today! It's been taking some time to get used to because my fingers keep hitting the side of the keys as these keys require more push to register, so it's slowed my typing speed down by quite a lot. But, at least all the keys are working!!


----------



## oak

They weighed me at the doctor and turns out I lost more weight then I thought I did cause I don't own a scale so I was just going off of feeling. I went from 249lbs to 215lbs which is still a lot to some of you so hush, but it's a big deal to me. I wish my arm skin would snap back though haha.


----------



## Imbri

The new blue (left) joycon I ordered came last night, so I've paired that onto my console. I'd forgotten how nice it was to play without drift.

I've also started replaying the Professor Layton games. I'm going in chronologic order, so I'm on The Last Specter. I play a chapter or so a night, and it's fun to do the puzzles and spend time with the characters (especially before one of the characters committed a horrible betrayal of trust).


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got a really cute candy hearts (those candies are legit gross tho) themed bracelet for really cheap. 

edit: more happy stuff

-i really like the noise the bracelet i got makes when i shake it so i've been stimming with it for like the past 30 minutes 
-i just gotta clean one more bathroom and then i can get fairy garden stuff
-i got the cutest hello kitty plushie yesterday!! she is so soooft!!!
-my cake came out really nice! it's very messy and i used too many sprinkles, and it's really rich despite just being a vanilla cake, but i'm proud of it for my first time decorating a cake. my grandpa gave me some pointers for next time i do this.
-i'm gonna be getting my gaming shelf sometime next weekend hopefully! my mom's gotta go get it from my grandma's house when she goes down there so hopefully it fits in the car.


----------



## LadyDestani

Everybody I've had to talk to and deal with the past few days has been very kind and helpful. The funeral director today was exceptionally generous and made my mom feel so much better.


----------



## Mariah

Bought this guy. 




Also I won another giveaway on Instagram.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy that I didn't have to go out in the snow today other than to walk my dog and he was content to stay in the yard. He doesn't like the snow either.


lucky, my dog is obsessed w snow lol. 
earlier I had to hurry up and throw my boots on cause he wanted to follow the mailman all the way down the street 

I'm working on a drawing rn and I'm really happy with how it's turning out so far 


Spoiler: progress in case anyone is wondering



ik it's barely a lineart lol, but I'm drawing this character more anatomically correct than my previous drawings so I'm excited about it


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up early today, got a lot done, got to spend some quality time with my SO, and the Dallas Stars beat the Columbus Blue Jackets 6-3.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out with a friend, and we waved at oncoming cars during rush hour for a good 10 minutes or so LOL. Fun as all hell. We were standing on this suspension bridge right next to our college campus, and we got a lot of people waving and honking at us hahaha! We agreed to do this every Wednesday during rush hour, if we're both available that is. And afterwards, he taught me how to roller blade - or tried to, because I fell on my ass multiple times. And my back. Still fun. I should probably start out with roller skates...

Anyways, been a good day. Had some moments, but hanging out with him made things a bit better. <3


----------



## Neb

Both of my grandparents got their first shot of the vaccine yesterday! That’s three of my four close family members vaccinated. I couldn’t be happier!


----------



## Faceless

Rediscovered the Romeo & Juliet soundtrack and I've been listening to it on repeat all day


----------



## ali.di.magix

Had my last day of work away from home today and will be heading home tomorrow! I'm excited to see my friends, family and doggos again


----------



## LittleMissPanda

There's a Kennedy's around my area that still sells boneless hot wings and curly fries so yeah, got to be fat and I'm pretty happy about it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm probably going to end up jinxing myself, but--

I'm slowly recovering from depression on my own. i'm so happy and i feel extremely powerful right now ;v;
Also I can play barre cords without any issues 89% of the time now. Very happy about that too.


----------



## Toska

Today was an awesome day! I didn't have to do too much work, as I finished the majority of it during Mon-Wed. It's so nice to not be working after a long week!

After that, I went to the store and bought something to put my Valentine's gift in. They actually had some really cute jars, so I'm going to stick cookies in them! I spent 10 minutes picking out a stuffed animal, but in the end I chose this grey dog. It's mainly just for decoration, but I hope he likes it! 

For the rest of the night, I got to relax. Also, my good friend opened a RLC art shop, and I sent her in a few commissions! I'm really excited to see how they turn out!

Last thing, tomorrow is Friday and I have a couple events planned. I'm super excited to see some people under good circumstances!


----------



## Faceless

Went to my high school registration tonight super exited to finally get out of jr high and make some new friends


----------



## LadyDestani

I got an application started for a payee service to take care of my brother's finances. It feels good to get that ball rolling so he can be a little more independent.

Also, I had nacho fries for dinner.


----------



## LuchaSloth

My 'Aztec Wolverine' bust finally came. (Pretty sure I ordered that like a year ago. Lol)

It looks like this:


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Friday and a new episode of WandaVision is being released today!


----------



## oak

I woke up with my hearing back in my right ear! Hooray! I had an ear procedure on Tuesday and everything has been quiet since then which is not what is suppose to happen, the result are suppose to be instant. I feel relieved cause I thought something terrible had gone wrong.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I still love my fox babs sm


----------



## Jhine7

Went to the zoo.
Going out for an early Valentine's Day dinner.
Became the #1 Trader on TBT.


----------



## Neb

I got my first job today! It’s at a local nut shop. I’ll start training in a few weeks!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

The crisis from a few months back which was choosing between show choir and band happened again today.

But then it occurred to me that I can just do both if I take a class online. I'm happy about that since I love both and didn't want to give up my piano class for next school year.
It also made my sibling's day, they've been wanting me to join them forever.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great day, got a lot done, applied to some jobs, and spent some quality time with my SO and friends.


----------



## Imbri

It was last night, but I'll continue to be happy about it. My father had a stroke two days ago. I got to talk to him last night, and he got medical attention so quickly, he's doing well. I was able to understand him over the phone, and he is being moved to a rehab facility today.

There's a lot of work to do, but I think he'll make a good recovery.


----------



## Toska

I commissioned a good friend of mine for some art and I couldn't more happy on how it turned out! She's doing another one for me soon, I can't wait to see how it goes!

For context, it's my pokemon trainer with Hop from SwSh!


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Despite not getting good sleep, I had a fantastic day!  I got a lot done and spent some quality time with my SO playing a game together.  I feel like I’m unstoppable when I’m with her.  I also applied for a job that would be as close to perfect as possible for me!  Here’s hoping I get it!


----------



## Sophie23

I woke up to see snow outside 🌨


----------



## Jam86

my mum pre-ordered the new story of seasons game for me including DLC 
i'm so excited to play it, even though the uk release is march 26th so i gotta wait a few extra days 
can't wait to play fetch with my ingame dog since my real dog won't


----------



## KatieLavender

I finished reading my book that I have been reading for so long!


----------



## Mariah

Made a Dragonite at build a bear.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I recently had a family member complete his cancer treatment, so I’ve been in a good mood all the past week.


----------



## Sophie23

There’s still snow outside and I sold some stuff online


----------



## Jam86

so i'm pretty bored and i decided to check out some of the shorts on disney+

then i found one called "paperman" and it is by far the best short disney has ever made, it was soo cute, funny, beautifully animated and the music was just incredible
it's literally 9 years old though, i can't believe i've never seen it before

so yeah that one 6 minute animation has made my day


----------



## dragonpisces69

Listening to a few of shadowatnoon's Nintendo music collections on YouTube, which occasionally do contain a few good and even sentimental songs.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Im in a warm place and i have a wonderful husband who loves me. It is extremly cold right now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Jam86 said:


> so i'm pretty bored and i decided to check out some of the shorts on disney+
> 
> then i found one called "paperman" and it is by far the best short disney has ever made, it was soo cute, funny, beautifully animated and the music was just incredible
> it's literally 9 years old though, i can't believe i've never seen it before
> 
> so yeah that one 6 minute animation has made my day


I remember when that came out. I think it may have even won an award for best animated short that year. It was really beautiful.

I'm happy that a got a lot of calls made and things taken care of regarding my dad's accounts today. There's still a lot of major work to do, but I'm crossing things off my list one by one and that makes me feel like I accomplished something at least.


----------



## Midoriya

I got the job I interviewed for today.  I’m keeping my options open, however, and looking into something that would make more use of my degree.  I also went to the gym and got stronger.


----------



## Toska

Got to hang out with some people today, and worked more on building a robot!

I'm starting to learn how to program it, which is fun too! I'm really excited to start competing with it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Let out the last bit of stress I had today, so that's good.

Also, I'm so happy that I learned the show choir dance audition within the span of 30 minutes (thanks to the help of my sister). I already knew it, I just wasn't really that... great.
Glad I decided to push myself. I've improved a lot more than I thought I would within that time frame. Still not great, and I do have the rest of it to learn, but I'm happy with where I am now.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Using some PTO, revamping my island, and watching some old SNL


----------



## Plainbluetees

On my GameCube town, Nook was buying for 928 bells. It was a Monday. I have only spent one Sunday in the game, as I only started last week. Unfortunately I only had 100 turnips so I didn’t make as much profit as I would have on newer games.


----------



## -Lumi-

I found all the little birthstones I needed for my lineup!

I’m trying to resist the urge to date trade the diamond because a part of me wants the ruby on the far side b u t for right now I’m just really happy I got all of them!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I started my work study job! It was fun, boring, and hilarious at times. For my job, I just call people asking if they want to donate to the college. Though, I don't really follow the script LOL - I'm kinda more straight-forward. Which, apparently, got a lot of laughs from the other end. It was a fun first experience!


----------



## Shawna

Went out with my dad and got some fast food.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m all ready for spring! On here, anyways. It’s currently snowing in real life and has been for the past few days but my commission from @Plume came through and I couldn’t wait to make it my signature!! And since I was using my cherry blossom kitties I figured I’d switch to my cherry blossom avatar that @BungoTheElf made me!

I’m so pleased with them both


----------



## SmoochsPLH

got back into lol surprises recently after getting one the other day. gonna get two more from the horoscope set later today!

edit:
i already had libra (the previous one i got) and today i got scorpio and the rarest out of the set, gemini!! yaaaaay!!!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm optimistic that the large amount of snow we have will continue to remain there until spring is properly here. In recent years, the weather had been such that it has grown unseasonably warm too early, and then turned cold again after some of the plants have started to come up. If this snow stays here until spring-proper, then maybe the plants will be better for it. Also, it's supposed to snow 4-8 inches more on Thursday...and then again on Sunday. And it's snowing right now. Even with several feet of snow on the ground, I still love the stuff.


----------



## Jam86

i've had a really bad headache all day but i had some ice cream and watched some of my favourite disney movies with my mum and had a lovely evening 

i've also decided to start again on yo-kai watch 2: psychic specters since a certain somebody stole my game and i had to buy myself a new one... never forget
but it's cool, i'm over it, now i can get all my progress back probably


----------



## Croconaw

I’m off work tomorrow night.


----------



## ting1984

I'm happy that my older half-sister works remotely.  For those following the news, there was a horrible shooting/bombing in Buffalo, MN today, targeting Allina Health Care, where she works.  At least one has died.  These were her co-workers.    Just so glad she works from home, as that could have been her.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Spoiler: got this bad boy today 🥺









I've been wanting to try the color "Prance" (gorg periwinkle color) for almost 8 months without any hopes of a restock, and I finally got it w/ additional colors


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I don't have to work tomorrow. I know I need to go back to work soon, but it's nice that they are not rushing me and giving me as much time as I need to deal with things.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Alright, had my second shift tonight for the Phonathon job! Had some nice conversations - the older alumnis that I talked to sure knew how to party LMAO. Also attended a class today, and been catching up on notes for that class. Did laundry as well, just gotta fold 'em.


----------



## Mariah

Bought 18 lbs of chocolate chips and a 20 inch baby yoda squishmallow at Costco.


----------



## Midoriya

I finally beat chapter four in my Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] run without losing anyone, so now I can access the DLC.  Going to take my time and make sure I raise my units the right way so I don’t get stuck on the Severa paralogue like I did a year or couple years ago.  

I’m also looking into a job nearby that seems promising as well.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I’m leaving my office early today!! See ya later work


----------



## LadyDestani

My magical fireworks collectible is active again!


----------



## -Lumi-

LadyDestani said:


> My magical fireworks collectible is active again!



Oh look at that!! I had no idea they were active again I’m so happy that you posted about it  I love the fireworks!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I couldn't be more proud of Charisma Carpenter for finally gaining the courage to tell her truth about her time on Angel and how badly Joss Whedon treated her during her pregnancy in season four. It's been a longtime coming and I hope this continues to help her heal from all that she was put through years ago.


----------



## Jam86

i'm still unwell so my mum bought me some ben & jerrys ice cream, she got a flavour i haven't tried yet so i'm super excited to have that during my movie night 

also i went on my HHD game and found out my progress wasn't deleted after it crashed yesterday so it must have saved without me noticing, ah well i'm just happy all my buildings are still decorated 

and finally i got a couple of super cute new collectibles  (the cake & matryoshka)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

im ngl I kinda missed shiny hunting in Omega Ruby, can't wait to find that blue moomoo


----------



## Cirice

Today I finally wrote back to a pen pal! Her letter has been sitting on my desk for weeks and my draft answer only had two lines for almost a full week. Now, let's not talk about my homework....


----------



## Kuroh

Got a Pokemon Happy Meal  One of the cards included ended up being Pikachu!!


----------



## Xeleron

I was finally able to let go of something that's been weighing me down for weeks and my mood has improved so much since, what happened was unfortunate but the weight that has been lifted from my shoulders makes me so freaking happy and relieved. Oh, and my SO got a job offer in our dream city, so hopefully everything goes well for him, it's a foot in the door to start our lives in a place that makes both of us happy :3


----------



## Midoriya

I‘m going to be interviewing for another job soon, and I applied to another one as well.  Really excited that I’ve gone from not being able to get anything to having options on which job I want to take.  I also spent a couple hours straight of quality time with my SO and I love her so much.


----------



## watercolorwish

Told my best friend I’m nonbinary today and she was very supportive about the whole thing.


----------



## LadyDestani

The funeral home called today so tomorrow I can take my mom up there and finally complete the most difficult part of this whole process. That also helped me make up my mind about when to go back to work. I'm taking the rest of the week off and Monday is a holiday so I will go back on Tuesday. I'm feeling relieved already knowing that I still have several days left to get things done and just deal with my own stress before going back.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Took some notes for my Intro to Guidance and Counseling class. Talked with my French professor and made a little deal - I do my homework, and if I get at least a C on the quizzes, she'll teach me a curse word in French. Consider it done. Lmfao! 

All in all, that deal is gonna be a really good motivator for me.


----------



## Imbri

I got an adorable little doll today. Her name is Mae and she's a bjd (abs, not resin) and only 5" tall.






I've got a new wig coming for her. I like the curls, but this one is a little small. She will stay blonde, but with loose waves. I'm also going to swap her onto an obitsu body, with hinge joints. It'll be more durable and have better articulation.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my mom surprised me with two more world's smallest toys (i've been collecting them)! i got a tiny hot wheels monster truck and etch a sketch!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I recently got a third party PS3 controller so I've been replaying Gran Turismo 5 with a new save in the last few days. The last time I played it was at least five years ago so it's become a little nostalgia trip for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

thought I only had $20 in my wallet but I just found another $20, night have enough to get my hair cut after all


----------



## Jam86

i was having problems with someone on ebay not refunding me after my amiibos never showed up so i left them a negative review and now they're apologising and offering to send me the 20 i bought and an extra 10 lol


----------



## deana

I went to the dentist today (first visit in years) and I am so so so relieved that I did not have any cavities. I found a dark spot on my tooth (which is what prompted me to make the appointment) I was really worried about it and assumed it was a cavity. I was fully prepared to the dentist to be super mean about me not taking good care of my teeth or whatever but apparently the dark spot is completely harmless. They were actually super nice to me and said my teeth were pretty good which is the complete opposite of what I was mentally preparing for.


----------



## LadyDestani

After a really long and difficult day, I was feeling very overwhelmed by everything I still have left to do. Then I remembered that my aunt said she was willing to help with anything I needed and the thing I was stressing about the most (dealing with the DMV) was something that she could do. So I asked for help and she agreed. That's one of the more pressing things off my plate now.

I need to do better about realizing that I don't always have to take all of the burden on myself and that other people in my life are there and willing to help me if I would just ask.


----------



## tiffanistarr

tomorrow is friday and I have a 3 day weekend!! yayyy


----------



## Toska

I'm running through fe3h again through the same house just to S support Sylvain. I actually know what I'm doing this time, so the game is progressing relatively quickly!

Also, I get to go to a nail appointment tomorrow, I'm very excited! I never get my nails done, but I decided why not.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

the new blue's clues alphabet song has given me so much seratonin omg :'3


----------



## -Lumi-

Somebody stop me from spending all my money on art commissions 

I got a new commission done! Even if the CAD to USD + paypal rates make me want to cry I'm really glad that I'm able to commission more artists now. I just got the most adorable and lovely commission made by @little10 of me and my girlfriend as Animal Crossing characters!! It is so wonderful and perfect and I love it so much. Here is a link to their art thread!

I'm also really happy that I was able to get one of the new 2021 blue roses! Hopefully this is a sign that we'll get more roses in the coming months and then I'll be able to get a lineup filled with them surrounding my togepi egg!!

I'm also happy because the third To All The Boys I've Loved Before movie is out on Netflix today! I watched the second one last year with my best friend and we're planning to do the same thing this year! It'll be so much fun getting to watch the movie with her.


----------



## oak

My rabbit did a big yawn and it gave me a positivity boost that I needed today. Rabbits just look hilarious when they yawn lmao


----------



## Velo

I'm happy that I won those totally rad frosty egg! Woo!
I'm also happy that it's Friday. Can't wait to start the weekend for real, after all the chores are done. And I got good news that I'll be seeing a friend that I haven't seen in a long time today!


----------



## tiffanistarr

it’s friday! i work in the finance industry so we don’t have work monday (thank you fed!) i had a delicious *chefs kiss* spicy chicken sandwich for lunch. 

in 4 short hours i can take my bra off and put sweat pants on. 

what could possibly be better?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I get to move back to my dorm tomorrow :,,,,,,,)


(don't worry those are genuine tears of joy lol)


----------



## Mariah

I made two spring frogs and one of them smells like cotton candy.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got to try out the trombone since i'll be returning to band (just in a different section) next school year. I was able to get a sound out of it first try and any other time after that. I'm just happy because I was told it was hard to get sounds out of them, and for me, getting something first try is amazing.


----------



## Croconaw

I got to see my girl at work today. I see her a few days each week but today it just made me happy to see her beautiful smile and spend time with her.


----------



## Diegoboy

Someone else's generosity allowed me to be generous to someone else! 
So awesome!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Got to try out the trombone since i'll be returning to band (just in a different section) next school year. I was able to get a sound out of it first try and any other time after that. I'm just happy because I was told it was hard to get sounds out of them, and for me, getting something first try is amazing.


bruhhh I play trombone in band/wind ensemble too (though I've been playing since i was in 8th grade so about 8 years). it's really great. just remember when you play to puff your cheeks. maybe ask someone for help in getting the right sound and tone quality without doing that cause tbh it's quite difficult lol


----------



## meo

Had my second dose of the covid vaccine few days ago. Unfortunately I had a lot of the reported side effects on both the first and now second round. Feeling much better today - finally able to get out of bed so happy about that and happy that I'm done with the doses.


----------



## Shawna

*I AM EXCITED FOR VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!*


----------



## Jam86

my mum let me buy myself weakwood throne earlier since it was on sale and now she just bought me spiritfarer 
i love her, she is literally the best mum ever


----------



## Cristaaaaal

I worked on my resume today. It's stressful, exhausting work, but I made progress and I feel a little more accomplished.


----------



## John Wick

I'm happy that the real people in my life are wonderful, honest people.
Not megalomaniacs, trolls or narcissists.

At the end of the day, I go offline, and leave the crap behind, and spend time with those who matter to me, as much as I do to them. 

They make me feel good about myself. ^_^


----------



## -Lumi-

Jam86 said:


> my mum let me buy myself weakwood throne earlier since it was on sale and now she just bought me spiritfarer
> i love her, she is literally the best mum ever



Spiritfarer is such a lovely game! I hope you like it


----------



## Midoriya

I’m super excited that tomorrow is my first Valentine’s Day where I have a significant other.  I can’t thank her enough for being with me and filling in the void in my heart after my mom died, and even doing more than that too.  We’re going to have such a good time together.  Also, I played some ACNH tonight and left the choice of song up to K.K. Slider, and he ironically chose K.K. Love Song.  ❤


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm just happy to have the power back on. It was out all afternoon due to an ice storm and I was freezing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm back at my dorm and away from my dad, peace and quiet ☺


----------



## Toska

Spent my first Valentine's Day with someone.  We celebrated a day early due to schedules, but in the end I had an amazing time!


----------



## Imbri

I fixed a neck bobble in my mini doll. Now I'll know what to do when the other body arrives.

I'm also looking into getting a little bear head to put on my bjd body. It would make a cute teddy bear kind of doll.


----------



## Midoriya

It snowed here for the first time in forever.  Brought back a memory from many years ago of it snowing on Valentine’s Day and me going into a video game store to buy Pokemon X/Y while I was with my mom.  It almost never snows here, so I’m hoping I get to see some today.  It’s just very ironic that it happened then and now it’s happening again when she’s gone.  Kind of feels like she’s still here with me in spirit.


----------



## Nicole.

Found some unexpected money left in my purse. I'm surprised since I hardly pay with cash anymore.


----------



## meo

Husband got me my favorite chocolate covered strawberries. <3 The only thing I care about since the place I like only makes them on two holidays during the year lol...otherwise valentines is pretty whatever for us.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

new feather collectibles!!


----------



## Midoriya

Zhongli said:


> It snowed here for the first time in forever.  Brought back a memory from many years ago of it snowing on Valentine’s Day and me going into a video game store to buy Pokemon X/Y while I was with my mom.  It almost never snows here, so I’m hoping I get to see some today.  It’s just very ironic that it happened then and now it’s happening again when she’s gone.  Kind of feels like she’s still here with me in spirit.



I just got up after catching some much needed zzz’s, looked in the backyard, and it’s covered in snow!  I think I’m going to cry.  Today truly is a great day.


----------



## Jam86

so i had a pretty rough start today since i woke up really ill again 
but i watched "how to train ur dragon 3" in the morning and sat with my lil doggo while wrapped up in my softest duvet blanket, so that was really nice 

i then played my new game "spiritfarer" for a while and i'm really enjoying it so far ^-^
after that, i played acnh and got some super sweet letters from my favourite villagers 

and finished the day by eating my favourite ice cream and watching "the borrower arrietty"
i love this movie it's so cute and the music is so calming 

although i still feel pretty sick, i ended up having a wonderful, relaxing day


----------



## -Lumi-

I can’t see my girlfriend for Valentines Day due to the pandemic but she drew me the cutest picture! It has some of my favourite animal crossing villagers and it says Happy Valentines Day and I love it so much


----------



## chocopug

I bought myself delicious raspberry chocolate because I'm my own Valentine. 

Also someone I've been getting to know sent me some cute Valentines gifs


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Had people wishing me a Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Neb

I didn’t expect how many birthday wishes I got this year. It’s nice to feel accepted in an online community you care about!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a short nap and saw a Shetland Sheepdog today!


----------



## oak

I'm gonna cook my man some nice homemade butter chicken for dinner. Our Valentine's Day this year is simple but sweet, which is perfect for me.


----------



## Velo

Today I'm happy that my boyfriend and I got a bunch of stuff done around the house this weekend!! It feels so good haha. We literally hung like 10 pieces of art? Pretty sure we have no open wall space anymore lmao.

I'm also happy to spend time with my precious rattos. These new girls are just way too cute.



Spoiler: look at them eat their oats!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally have my gaming shelf!!!! >:3


----------



## LadyDestani

Velo said:


> Today I'm happy that my boyfriend and I got a bunch of stuff done around the house this weekend!! It feels so good haha. We literally hung like 10 pieces of art? Pretty sure we have no open wall space anymore lmao.
> 
> I'm also happy to spend time with my precious rattos. These new girls are just way too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look at them eat their oats!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356229


Honestly, looking at these precious rat babies made me happy today! Also, I'm happy that I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Velo

LadyDestani said:


> Honestly, looking at these precious rat babies made me happy today! Also, I'm happy that I don't have to work tomorrow.



I'm always happy to help on that front! They are too smol and too cute. 
Also I'm jealous, wish I didn't have to drag my butt to work tomorrow!



Spoiler: squishee cuties to round out the night


----------



## Lightspring

I wrote a happy birthday email completely in Japanese to my Japanese sensei. I have not seen her in months and even though I probably made some really bad mistakes in there, I’m glad it made her happy.


----------



## EerieCreatures

Got to spend most of the day talking with my best friend. Which was nice because it's been a while since we did that, and recently I'd been, kind of feeling not so great about some stuff.  Today was really good though and I'm really happy we got to talk like we did.


----------



## _Rainy_

I feel loved today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Okay, i'm gonna say it- I'm not depressed anymore. I don't know how I got out of this 4-year sadness and really bad mental health situation I was in (since I NEVER got any therapy), but i'm over it. I'm still shy, have a quiet voice, and have some stage fright, but I've been working through that for a while now.

I'm more confident with my dancing, singing, guitar/piano-playing, etc. Glad that it's finally over. After years of wanting to die. I feel like I finally have a purpose in life.


----------



## Tapioca123

I have a lot more energy and motivation to get things done these past few days then I've had in months. Which is great considering I usually feel really bleugh, I hope it lasts at least a few more days.

And with this burst of energy I made peanut butter chocolate fudge and brownies for my family ehehehe


----------



## Jam86

i woke up and saw i'd won a giveaway, which was lit and i bought a pave collectible with the tbt i won, now i have a complete lineup


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I. FINISHED. READING CHAPTER 5 FOR INTRO TO GUIDANCE AND COUNSELING!!!111!

...I'm such a slow reader. It was only like 30 pages, but I took my time with it. Now I'm gonna work on the flashcards AAA


----------



## meo

We got a snow day today. :3 Happy for the extra time to study for an exam tomorrow. <3


----------



## ting1984

I'm happy I have the time today to deep-clean the house!  Staying active and sweating takes my mind and body off just how cold it really is out there today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I managed to read about 40 pages of my book last night and I think I have enough information from the book to at least answer the questions which are due tomorrow morning 

I also sent my piano prof an email early this morning explaining that since I had to move back into my dorm, plus my theater and history professors have been throwing stuff at me to read, I didn't have time this week to practice my new piano piece. I went to the music hall to practice last semester's pieces anyways in case he wanted to review them (since I'll be playing them in a recital in April). but he told me it would be fine if we didn't have a lesson today, that way I would have another week to work on the new piece. he wasn't upset at all, rather very understanding. I'm so grateful for that.

also also our wind ensemble rehearsal will likely be cancelled this evening cause we're supposed to get another 4-5 inches of snow before nightfall, which is a little upsetting but I'm happy cause that means after my class ends at 3:20 I can just head back to my dorm and get all cozy in my dorm with my dog :3


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m so happy that the hand cream I bought for my dad is actually working! He has really dry and cracked skin to the point where I’d feel his hands and they kind of felt like sandpaper  they were getting worse with the cold weather and everything but he didn’t really like using my hand cream since it smells super sweet.

Anyways! Even after getting him to try my hand cream it just wasn’t seeming to help so when I went to the pharmacy to get prescriptions I also got him a new hand cream. He still complains about the sent but he’s using it at least! His hands feel _so _much better and I’m so happy about it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hahaha, I'm having the time of my life! Not too long ago, I went down to the laundry room to wash some things, and I made some small talk with another freshman. Well, I asked her if she was willing to teach me how to make snowballs, and she agreed - and so we went outside and made snowballs and threw some at each other. Cool gal. 

Afterwards, I walked over to the cafeteria to get some lunch. Slipped on my ass only once LOL. It's still snowing out there. It's so pretty. 
...And now I'm just listening to "Piano Man" back in my dorm. Earlier it was "Don't Stop Believing", and I wonder if the people next door heard it....


----------



## Firesquids

I'm happy that my tooth infection seems to be healing, finally!


----------



## Jam86

finally convinced myself to eat something after like 2 days
idk why i wasn't able to but i feel so much better now i have


----------



## LadyDestani

I got on my work laptop today just to get a few things prepped for my return to work tomorrow. Now I'm feeling a little less stressed.

Also, I fell on the ice twice on Saturday and have been really sore since then, but today I'm finally starting to feel a bit better. Now, hopefully I can get comfortable enough to sleep tonight because the pain has been keeping me awake.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I can't believe I actually ****ing spent a whole hour doing French work


----------



## LuchaSloth

Finally beat a challenging part Yakuza: Like a Dragon. For the sake of spoilers, I won't say what. I mean...I only failed once in the past...but, I knew I needed to experience grind so I could try again at a higher level. Today I tried again after leveling up a bunch and, yeah...finally past that.


----------



## John Wick

I'm thankful it doesn't snow where I live.

I'd probably walk into oncoming traffic if it did.

I'm happy the vile, insipid, depressing snow will be gone soon in AC.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, attended some of my classes, wrote on my dry-erase calendar, had my job shift tonight - night is still young, so I plan to do some work.  



John Wick said:


> I'm thankful it doesn't snow where I live.
> 
> I'd probably walk into oncoming traffic if it did.
> 
> I'm happy the vile, insipid, depressing snow will be gone soon in AC.



Meanwhile, earlier today I slipped and fell on my ass in the show LOL. Fun times.


----------



## Midoriya

More job opportunities for me are appearing.  I’m really thankful I have options now and hopefully I get hired to one of them soon.  

Also just had a good day in general.


----------



## Jam86

sorry for the low quality, this was from my sister's phone




BUT MY SISTER JUST SENT ME THIS AND I AM SO EXCITED OMG!!!
lol i'm just so happy about this haha


----------



## -cinnamon-

Beau saying the air "smells pretty"


----------



## Shawna

This was yesterday, but my dad said my grandparents got there second part of the COVID vaccine. ^___^


----------



## tiffanistarr

Shawna said:


> This was yesterday, but my dad said my grandparents got there second part of the COVID vaccine. ^___^



yayyy!!! my grandma got hers recently and i never knew how much of a relief it would be but when she told me she get her first one and her second one scheduled i broke down crying because i could finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Today i am happy about getting a snow day from work!


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Aquasplash said:


> I discovered that you can post in what ever color you want!



I'm happy that my family and I are well fed, cared for and happy during this terrible pandemic we are all facing! I'm also happy that I get to spend my days with the love of my life, and on animal crossing. We are both gamers and spend a lot of time together on various games s we live a sea away from each other and can't visit with this covid.


----------



## chocopug

As it's Pancake Day (Shrove Tuesday), my church held a Zoom pancake party. It was a good laugh  

Also, I ate lots of pancakes, which of course always makes me happy.


----------



## visibleghost

i got enough done today for school. i have a lot of work ahead of me but still, getting some things done feels good.

also, i managed to get out of bed at 8:30 am today, which is early for me, and i felt so productive getting things done and finished before i would usually even get started. i took a long lunch break to play animal crossing but i don't feel bad about it because i had fun.


----------



## Jam86

i spent all day watching bna and playing spiritfarer, then had kfc for dinner and one of my favourite ice creams for dessert 


Spoiler: mini spiritfarer spoiler ☆



i probably shouldn't play spiritfarer because i get wayyy too attatched to things and i nearly cried when i lost gwen

but then i unlocked alice and she is so cute and reminds me of sable from ac, which makes her my new favourite guest


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been good! Nothing super amazing has happened but I feel good today. I woke up earlier than I have been (8 am vs 10 am!) so I was able to get lots of tidying and such done. Plus I had put rollers in my hair the night before so my hair was curly which was a lot of fun.  Some really lovely users on here helped me get a bunch of the extra festivale items I wanted for my island _and _@deanapants made me the cutest valentine!! I wasn't expecting to get one so that really made my day, lol. 

My kitties have also been super cute day and we got some snow! We didn't get the blizzard other places got thankfully - instead we just got some pretty snow.


----------



## deana

-Lumi- said:


> -snip-


I'm very glad you liked it Lumi, thanks for being my muse lol

I'm happy that my card is done which means that beautiful purple feather is soon to be mine hehe   I woke up at a decent time today without an alarm which is truly a miracle. I was also able to get some stuff done today which always puts me in a good mood, I gathered some papers that I'll need to do my taxes this year (so exciting), cleaned the kitchen and bathroom, and called my mom. My mom also sent me a cute photo of her dog


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I recorded myself singing to see how I sounded. I'm happy yet confused? I'm happy that I improved, even if it was by a little, but i'm still kind of bad at singing.
I'm confused because it sounds exactly how I hear my voice. Okay then, I guess it was a good day for my practice.

Also happy that I got to sleep in an hour than usual. I usually wake up at 5am but today I woke up at 6 : )

edit: Also I came out to my sister as trans and she accepted (i think)
she said she didn't care but she's so far the most accepting in my family lol
i'm still happy that she didn't completely shut me down and go off.


----------



## mocha.

Finally plucked up the courage to ring my doctors and get back on anti-depressants, and I received really good feedback on both of my graded units! : )


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got seeds for my garden i'm starting next month! i really enjoyed doing it, even if i didn't get much produce last time and most of it didn't get used. this year i had more of my own choice (my grandpa had brought me the seeds from last year) so i got stuff that i know will get eaten, but mostly got flowers for the little pollinators of spring. i got:

-sunflowers
-lots of wildflowers that will attract honey bees and butterflies. some are gonna go in my garden while some will go in the flower pot that my failed strawberries were in (just finished cleaning that out) ;w;
-daisies
-carrots
-tomatoes
-bell peppers
-forget me nots (which are in their starting pots currently, they got to be planted indoors 6-8 weeks before the last frost)
-lettuce (leftover from last year)
-cat grass so hopefully my mom's cat will stay out of the fern plant. -_-
-gourds so i can make lots of bird houses


i also finally got all of the shield exclusives in my sword game from link trades (i desperately named several shiny hunt scorbunny fails "SPRITZEE PLS" and such xD)! my pokedex is almost complete and the shiny charm will be mine!! one person was very nice and gave me 3/4 of the ones i needed!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

*SPLATOON 3 LOOKS SO COOL OH MY GOSH I CAN'T WAIT TILL 2022 I'M SO HAPPY MY INNER SPLATOON FAN IS MAKING A COMING BACK*

the remix of the splattack was a nice touch.
And the inkzooka coming back?
the nostalgia hit REALLY hard.


----------



## Jam86

SPLATOOOON 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M LEGIT SCREAMING RN OMG I CAN'T BECAUSE SPLATOON 3


----------



## Stella-Io

Yay my order of Posca markers came today!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Y'ALL THE SUPER MARIO UPDATE IS BETTER THAN I COULDVE IMAGINED I CANT EVEN--

*YOU CAN HAVE THWOMPS ON YOUR ISLAND KSHZHWIWBZBUEJDUSIWJ*


----------



## Shawna

* My dentist appointment that I was supposed to have tomorrow has been cancelled and will be rescheduled.  I am mostly happy about this because it will give me some time to prepare.  Plus, it would have been even more stressful with the weather conditions we are dealing with, and even though I don't drive, I don't wanna go out in 20 degree weather or travel with snow and ice on the road,

* Experienced my very first villager adoption on AC:NH.  I got Apollo. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I got my mom approved for a credit card today. That's one step closer to getting her more financially independent since everything she had was in my dad's name.


----------



## Velo

Today I am happy that my island hit 5 stars! Like whaaaaat?? My island is so janky and half finished and so many areas are just trashed flower messes lmao. The flowers probably just help though. But ya either way I'll take it pfft.

I'm also happy because I started intros with two of my rat colonies tonight and they went pretty good! Mochi and Cleffa kept getting sassy but I'm sure they'll get it over it. Should be a nice, happy, single colony in like 2 weeks.


Spoiler: pile o rats



Willow not pictured!


----------



## TalviSyreni

My best friend sent me the most perfect set of birthday presents. The wrapping paper and card was mermaid themed along with a box of chocolate, a day trip (plus afternoon tea) and an amethyst necklace.


----------



## Beanz

I'm happy that the Mario x Animal Crossing update is coming soon and that it's almost Friday.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a great week so far and I’m looking forward to the interview that’s coming up next week for me.  I think it would be really good experience for me if I were to get the job.  I also recently made it to chapter 12 in my Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] run without losing anyone, so I’m getting closer to where I was stuck before.  Here’s hoping I can get past it!  I’m also looking forward to the Mario x Animal Crossing update as well.


----------



## Shawna

1. Found Sylvia on a mystery island

2. Had spaghetti for dinner


----------



## Firesquids

My resin crafts are turning out really cute!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I didn't have to go out in the ice today. Also, my husband showed me the cut scene for the Lantern Festival in Genshin Impact and it was beautiful.


----------



## -Lumi-

This is more of a What Was I Happy About _Yesterday_ answer but! I finally went to the grocery store! We'd been meaning to go for a few days but we got a bit of snow (nowhere near the amount of Texas though!), and then with all the restrictions being lifted _everything _was super busy. We managed to go last night though! An hour before it closed and it was so empty and wonderful.

I got this cute box of Cheerios that has some heart shaped ones because _yes _I am that easy to win over, lol. I had some for breakfast this morning and they were fantastic I'm so happy.   I also got the last little container of strawberries and I'm so happy, lol. I've been really wanting strawberries and there was only one left!! And they all seem to look good, too. I was worried it was the only container left because they were bad or something but no! I'm going to have some later today


----------



## chocopug

My friend sent me some surprise chocolate in the post!


----------



## ReeBear

After a year of fighting for it, I finally got awarded my disability benefits ;-; I feel so relieved that this dehumanising process is over for a bit, and I can invest in therapy and a powered wheelchair now ;w;
@hestu made me a card for the event which summoned me back here and Awh I forgot how much I love this forum ;-; I’ve been going full hibernation mode recently but I want to try to post more regularly again *w*


----------



## SmoochsPLH

-SALMONIDS ARE FRIENDS IN SPLATOON 3!!! i am also very excited for this game!! it looks soooo good, but i am hoping salmonids are their own people and not pets like it seems they'll be. 2022 COME SOON!!!
-my grandma surprised me with her old basket picnic basket. i had mentioned that i regret getting my old one because it didn't have a lid and she gave me her ADORABLE red one with gingham inside and a lid!! i can't wait till spring so i can have picnics again! gonna still use the old one for gardening though, it works really well for carrying plants.
-I WANT TO START MY GARDEN!!! only a few more days till march >:3c i'm very excited about all the wildflowers i got and hope that they attract lots of honey bees and butterflies
-the beach trip will be planned soon! c:


----------



## Nicole.

My parcel arrived! I always get excited when a package is due, but now that we're in lockdown, it feels even more exciting as sad as it sounds.


----------



## watercolorwish

Made a lot of stardew progress today. ive had the game for almost a year now and i just started summer in the first year lol


----------



## Snowesque

Did my taxes and finished my event entry.


----------



## moo_nieu

my genshin team is complete! jean, klee, qiqi, keqing  im so happy


----------



## Shawna

* It finally got above freezing in my area, and the snow is starting to melt away

* Got Astrid to move on my island.  She should move in the day after tomorrow (assuming Sylvia moves in first)

* Had Walk-On's for lunch.  My burger was soooooooo good and juicy and the waffle fries were frickin' good.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that it's Friday and I have two days off work to hopefully relax a little bit. I still have plenty to do over the weekend, but at least I can do it at my own pace.


----------



## trashpedia

I just discovered SpaceHey! It's basically a revived MySpace except it feels retro with lots of freedom for customization! 

Feel free to add me! www.spacehey.com/marchosias


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot to mention earlier that a co-worker sent me pictures of her French Bulldog puppies today. Her dog had 7 puppies and they were all adorable! It really made my day!


----------



## Shawna

Shawna said:


> * It finally got above freezing in my area, and the snow is starting to melt away
> 
> * Got Astrid to move on my island.  She should move in the day after tomorrow (assuming Sylvia moves in first)
> 
> * Had Walk-On's for lunch.  My burger was soooooooo good and juicy and the waffle fries were frickin' good.


I forgot to mention that I also got my Amiibo folder today!!  now all of my Animal Crossing Amiibos are stored nicely. ^_^


----------



## ReeBear

D&D was vvv fun today - we adopted a sweet purple cow uwu (I may be overusing my Speak with Animals spell)
Also got some Japanese study done this morning


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy because I slept really well last night after weeks of stress and pain keeping me awake. Also, the pain in my rear end from falling on the ice last weekend is finally starting to fade.


----------



## Jam86

i got a vesta collectible and OMG IT'S SO CUTE!!
i love sheep villagers soooo much


----------



## Midoriya

I spent a lot of time yesterday and today farming for artifacts in Genshin Impact for my team of Zhongli, Qiqi, Mona, and Keqing.  I’m really glad I’m motivated to play the game again.  I spent some time talking with friends as well.  I also got to spend some quality time with my SO and I can’t get enough of her or stop gushing about her.


----------



## Shawna

* My favorite K.K. song is K.K. Oasis and guess what K.K. song the Nook store on my island had today? DDDDD

* Finally went out to run errands with my dad and my brother after being snowed in for five days

* Ate Five Guys for lunch

* Ate Tacos for dinner

* Got my island to three stars ^__^


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I finished reading 30~ pages for my Intro to Guidance and Counseling class for Monday. 

Also... a friend of mine, who said this: "I think you're really smart." 

He also told me that he believed in me - that I would catch up in my work. And helped me with Chemistry things. Sweet lad.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i remembered to buy turnips!!! >:3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is the first day that it's been above freezing in quite sometime. a respectable 35 degrees (Fahrenheit, mind you). it's supposed to get a little warmer this week, peaking at 46 degrees on Wednesday. here's hoping that prediction is correct.

and this has been happening for the last few days but I've noticed that my depression is nowhere near as bad as it was when I was at home. pretty poditive that the cause of my severe depression came mostly, if not entirely, from my dad. he is such a toxic person to be around, he's so pessimistic and angry, and he constantly puts his stress and anger onto others. I haven't had to deal w him all week so I've miraculously felt a ton better. granted, my depression isn't 100% gone; I still feel really tired/fatigued all the time and I've been procrastinating doing homework and studying til the last minute, but my mood seems to be a lot better and that's important to me.

also yesterday was Saturday, no class so I spent about 7-8 hours straight just playing Ace Attorney on switch and boy!! that game is so hilarious!! and I find myself to be really interested in the plot as well, that's the only way i was able to play it for so long with only a few breaks. I marathoned an entire turnabout episode


----------



## SmoochsPLH

ANOTHER THING!!!

i had a couple of small jars for a project that didn't work out. while one has been turned into a terrarium with moss from my backyard, the other i might be getting a MOSS BALL FOOOOR!!! i'm very excited about that! and they're really cheap and easy to take care of too! 

any name suggestions (why is the name shirley coming up in my head)??


----------



## LadyDestani

After being constantly busy lately, I set aside today as a rest day and I stuck to it. I relaxed and did only the things that I wanted to do today.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I got a small phone interview for a job I applied for that I really want. I've progressed through the first couple stages, which is the farthest I've gotten with a job for a long time, so I have hope for once!


----------



## Midoriya

I got to spend a lot more quality time with my SO today.  Then I spent some time talking with my family about infusing more structure into my life, since honestly ehhh... there hasn’t been a ton of that for awhile.  It’s especially important for me since I have Aspergers/ASD.  Then I logged back on to the forum to see the wonderful cards @xara , @Holla , and @NefariousKing included me on and made for me!  I’ve had a really good weekend and I’m looking forward to having a busy week and getting more done.


----------



## Plume

My adorable avatar from @Dog and the fact that the sun is actually out!  We have a chocolate bunny in the drawer and I'm looking forward to eating it.


----------



## Nefarious

Woke up this morning to a message letting me know that my short story made it to the finals. Absolutely left me speechless. I wasn't expecting it at all. Whether I end up in a spot or not, I'm just happy that others liked my story.  

Also really happy that I finally got my prescription and can start applying it. I've been really down the past few weeks because of the skin on my face getting worse, it was making sleep difficult as well (can't lay face down and sleeping facing up is uncomfortable as heck), so this is giving me a hopeful boost. Can't wait till it starts to finally heal up.

Just an overall good start to the week!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i finally caught a shiny wooloo!!! it took 514 of them, but I CAUGHT ONE!!! i was about to give up for the night and go to bed becus my switch was at 20%, but i decided to catch one more and let out a gasp so high pitched that it hurt my throat when it was shiny.

i named him rupert, after the cutie pie sheep i follow on tiktok.






my next quest is a shiny galarian zigzagoon >:3c


----------



## ali.di.magix

ali.di.magix said:


> I got a small phone interview for a job I applied for that I really want. I've progressed through the first couple stages, which is the farthest I've gotten with a job for a long time, so I have hope for once!


Got another update, now I've got an proper Skype interview with the employers?!?! I also saw that they've shortened the application due dates by like 2 weeks...but BRO someone is actually interested in hiring me and I'm hyped!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my short story made it to the final round of voting! I love the other stories that made it as well, so I'm in great company!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Im warm even though it is super cold and snowy out. Also happy that i can rest and not move around right now with my bones hurting like they are. Happy that i have a chair to sleep in because its more helpful to me than a bed.
Happy my dogs are safe warm and ok.


----------



## xhyloh

i finally got to see my boyfriend today after two weeks of being snowed in!


----------



## Mariah

Bought some little frogs.


----------



## Midoriya

I woke up in the morning both yesterday and today and got a lot done each day so far.  I also had a job interview this morning and I think it went well.  I feel like my depression I had since last May is finally gone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

A pair of jeans that I own that used to fit my legs perfectly are now a little loose on them 

also going in for a consultation on a new haircut and estimated costs today! so excited!!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I managed to book time off work today for both Easter and Christmas, which has definitely boosted my mood for a while.


----------



## -Lumi-

I made some hot chocolate and it tastes really yummy  I also put on some makeup today! My eyes are all shimmery and I love it 

Plus my kitty has been coming over for lots of pets and she’s not usually super affectionate! She likes laying in the same room as me but doesn’t usually want a lot of attention so this is a nice change


----------



## Neb

I absolutely adore my new job! My bosses are sweet, I actually like the product I’m shipping, and it gives me a much needed routine. Best first job ever...


----------



## OtakuTrash

The fact that school was easier today- but that was kind of it. It's kind of hard.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i made this stupid thing xD







yes i got a happy meal just for the box and cards lmao


----------



## Balverine

Pierced my ears on my own and they turned out well lol
another set of piercings for the collection : P


----------



## Sharksheep

Manage to buy some limited items that were selling today. I had to do two captcha but I got it in the end. Found out afterwards that everything sold out in 2 minutes


----------



## moo_nieu

halfway through the week of my new work schedule!  i was working 9:30 -noon on fridays, but i got that day removed altogether and only need to add an extra hour to my other 4 days c: i cant wait to have another day to sleep in


----------



## LadyDestani

Today the weather was finally nice and it even got above 50 degrees in the afternoon. It's supposed to be warmer and sunny for the next few days, which makes me happy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've finally finished a drawing I've started since February the 4th. I'll have to give my procrastination a stern talking to.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a busy, fulfilling day and got a lot done.  Then, I just turned on ACNH and...







Eloise is FINALLY moving!  I’m going to have all my dreamies in a couple days and my island will finally be 100% complete.  Woooo!!


----------



## Mariah

I’m going to New Orleans!


----------



## hakutaku

My dad ordered a new digital kitchen scale since I'd been complaining about our old one going missing, so now I can bake again! Also finally binge watched Attack on Titan S3 Part 2 today, so I'm mostly caught up and can binge the current series once it's done airing   

I texted my best friend for the first time in a while and caught up with her!

My dad also made a vegan meat pie this afternoon, which was really nice.

The weather is getting much warmer, I can walk my dog without my fingers doing numb now! I've missed spring,,

Overall I've been feeling more positive since the govt announced when lockdown would actually be ending. Looks like I can even go out for my birthday this year since everything opens again the day before my birthday! I'm hoping I can physically go to university rather than just doing online classes in September if things go well


----------



## xSuperMario64x

looking at grad schools is so great, cause I already know all the pieces required for pre-screening and audition, I would just have to review and practice them


----------



## Midoriya

I had a busy, fulfilling day once again and now I get to relax and play video games for a bit before going to sleep.


----------



## LadyDestani

hakutaku said:


> The weather is getting much warmer, I can walk my dog without my fingers doing numb now! I've missed spring,,



This is exactly the same thing that I was happy about today. I was able to leave the house without a coat and that felt so good.


----------



## Sophie23

I just ordered the build a bear of my dreams!


----------



## Holla

I just remembered I was sent a cute text message  just before bed last night from a guy I recently met. It makes me blush all over again just thinking about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a week or so ago I did a bunch of Absol raids hoping to get a shiny and I got nada... but then someone I'm friends with in Pokemon GO said she had like 4-5 of them and since I've been searching for one for years she would trade me one!

so today we hit best friends (that way it would only cost 40k stardust to trade) and I traded her my shiny Lileep for this beauty!! after all these years I finally got my favorite shiny of all time in pogo! 




(also our trade ended up being a lucky trade so that's great too!)


----------



## vixened

the sanrio cards are coming out tomorrow and I'm getting Katt to move in to complete my cat island theme


----------



## Jam86

i legit cried about the sanrio characters coming back, my sister called me just to tell me about it and she never calls me 

also i cancelled my pre-order for story of seasons and instead used the money to get bowsers fury and the DLC for age of calamity, which i'd enjoy wayyy more lol


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather today wasn't quite as nice as yesterday, but still much better than it has been so that was nice. I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday and my last day of work for the week.


----------



## JemAC

The Sanrio villagers/furniture returning coming to NH is great news, really pleased to have Etoile back and so many of the furniture items look really good, plus Pokemon Direct is late today so am hoping for some good news during that too (not usually optimistic but as the AC news was good I'll hold out hope for this one too) 

Also I've found out that I'm receiving my first Covid vaccination jab on 1st March, due to health reasons rather then age, not looking forward to the needle but really pleased/relieved to be getting it


----------



## Cirice

Today I received my Instax Mini 11 camera and I'm so excited to use it, and even just display it on my desk because the colors are adorable and it's such an    a e s t h e t i c    item to own


----------



## Toska

I'm finally back on TBT! After going way, way over my data limit, I finally got wifi installed at my new house. Time to say goodbye to a good sleeping schedule!


----------



## LuchaSloth

A lot of the snow has been melting over the past few days, and is continuing to melt today. 

I think we might be down to a foot now. Lol.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting my build a bear kitty soon, hopefully next week


----------



## sleepydreepy

I am really happy about the new pokemon direct announcements, I was preparing for the worst but I actually feel excited after watching it!


----------



## angelcat621

sleepydreepy said:


> I am really happy about the new pokemon direct announcements, I was preparing for the worst but I actually feel excited after watching it!



Gen 4 were my favorite games so this news made my day. Going to be a long wait til they get here. The remakes and Legends game both look fun to play.


----------



## Jam86

my new meloetta figure arrived well early, i ordered it yesterday night and it's already here 
the postman must had known it was pokemon day today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

They've done it. The Pokemon Company remade my childhood. I've been waiting forever for them to remake of DPPt. Now it's here-


----------



## Toska

I traded someone a free Zekrom and they were so happy! They said that they haven't had a pokemom game since White, and Zekrom meant a lot to them. It made me so happy to make that person's day!


----------



## chocopug

I had my first dose of the coronavirus vaccine


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a fantastic week.  I got a lot done and got to spend quality time with my SO, family, and friends as well.  I finally have a direction to go in as well for which kind of jobs I’m going to apply for.  Looking forward to pursuing it and working towards getting hired!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that it's Friday and I get to sleep in tomorrow. I've been feeling extra tired this week.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Did my daily hygiene. Put on my retainers. Did laundry. Took out the trash and the recycling. Attended all of my classes today. Had my piano lesson. Overall, it was a nice day.

And now, I shall go the **** to sleep. Goodnight ya'll.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

SO MUCH STUFF!!!

-SINNOH REMAKES OMG!!!!
-pokemon legends arceus looks cool!
-i finally have a gigantamax pikachu!!! (i thought the event wasn't supposed to start till the 28th though?) a shiny got away from me tho ;^; here's hoping i can run into another! i named the baby i did catch Kandi!
-i have discovered fake type's song fake land and it is SO GOOD!! i love the chorus so dang much!!


----------



## BluebearL

Got to meet up with my family and cook with them. It's just been a really nice, chill day with my favourite people.


----------



## nordskjev

I found Octavian in my campsite today! I probably won't keep him, but I'm so glad to see him on my island for the first time.


----------



## Sophie23

Nearly March


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I CAUGHT A SHINY GIGANTAMAX PIKACHU!!! his name is cheddar. :3


----------



## Jhine7

Went to the Rochester Zoo, visited my old college. Fun day!


----------



## Felix Felicis

As I had a very bad videogame day where I've lost my tournament and get mad pretty easily, I think what I appreciated about today were the exchanges I've made here with good traders as always! Got some diy and items I'm pretty happy to have now! All about Animal Crossing, but this game makes us happy haha


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some decent sleep last night and woke up with very little back pain. I also got a lot of stuff done yesterday so, except for doing one load of laundry, today was mostly a day to rest and recuperate.


----------



## Lightspring

I dyed my hair with red highlights and found out my friend and I named our cats the same name: Sadie.


----------



## Merielle

A character CD I ordered came in today, and a lot earlier than expected!  I don't know enough Japanese to understand it very well at the moment, but I still enjoy listening to my favorite characters talk, ahaha.
Also, I started playing Fall Guys with my family about a month ago, and I finally got my first episode win today!  I fought hard for that little crown~


----------



## Jhine7

Going to the Buffalo zoo today, Buffalo mall and Victor mall. Another fun day!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Celebrating a wage increase and the fact that we just placed an offer on a house! Hoping everything's stays on the right track 
please let my anxiety chill tf out


----------



## Pintuition

I did a little retail therapy today that made me feel loads better- got some house stuff I've been putting off and treated myself to new AC PJs! 
Also I was able to make a certain vaccination appointment today that has me over the moon!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my Pave Purple Feather today! I still haven't figured out how I want to use it in a lineup, but I love it. It's such a pretty shade of purple!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm happy that someone I know seems to have done well with his interviews with a prestigious university. _Columbia University. _Yeah, I know, he's hella smart. I've only met him once through my job, but he seems very sincere and a fun guy. He's supposed to be teaching poker to me sometime in the near future. Anyways, it's wonderful for him! I really really hope he gets in.


----------



## Sophie23

My build-a-bear just came    yay!


----------



## JemAC

received my first covid jab this morning and have treated myself this afternoon to some online retail therapy


----------



## mocha.

Got my first unconditional offer back from uni & I bought persona 5 as a treat to myself  I played a little on my bf’s PlayStation and really enjoyed it, this is my first persona title! I’m also watching MHA and the sun is shining


----------



## TalviSyreni

My mum got a letter from the NHS to get her Covid vaccine, we both cheered when we opened the letter together. Sometimes you've just got to celebrate the small wins rather than wait for the big ones to coming knocking on your door.


----------



## Stella-Io

Stella-Io said:


> I want to go to the craft store to buy paint



I went to the craft store to buy paint Among other things but what I really wanted was paint. Now I can do my painting of Tarrey Town from LoZ:BotW.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve got a lot done yesterday and today already and I’m looking forward to keeping it up over the week.  Also super happy that several of my friends placed and got staff faves in the events.  Also just super happy that it’s March, so spring will be here soon.  Alright, let’s go!


----------



## Velo

This is more what I'm happy about that happened over the weekend rather than today per say!

I got to meet my friends baby finally! He's already two months old!! Anyways he's super well behaved and amazingly sweet. I was so happy that he didn't scream or cry at me, and that I didn't panic around him. Honestly babies make me super nervous, I'm afraid I'll break them somehow!

I also moved in my two colonies of rats into one! So now I have two instead of three total haha. It's always good to get them into combined groups. Things went good, minimal sassiness. 

As far as today, I'm happy I got my purple feather collectible! I also got to buy a cyan house which is so pretty!

And finally, I'm happy I got to witness this hilarious moment with the ratties:



Spoiler



Willow with an oat on her head, she totally didn't even notice it


----------



## piske

I received the cutest surprise valentine from a precious friend, and it just made me so, so happy <3


----------



## deana

Got a lot of stuff done today  I did some laundry (clean bedsheets tonight wooo!) and vacuumed. I decorated and wrote on some post cards for some of my friends to send them as a surprise. And I made one of my favourite dinners tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I've been in a slump for the majority of the day today - however, I am happy that I'm starting to feel a bit better. I mean, at least right now I'm actively trying to _not _feel bad. So, there's that going for me. c:


----------



## Holla

I really enjoyed a nice phone call tonight with I suppose I could call him my SO? We’ve only met in person 3 times so far in between our schedules and the fact that we live a 1 hours drive apart. We met via online dating so the whole getting to know someone and officially dating is kind of a blur.

Anyways, it was a really nice conversation after a long day at work and coming home to an empty house. We spent almost 2 hours chatting which is crazy as neither of us are big on when it comes to talking on the phone.

Definitely turned a “meh” day into a good one.


----------



## Cirice

I took some pretty pictures for an online challenge and I'm very happy with them. I also took some instant-film pictures that turned out great ! I'm really excited to send them to my penpals. 
And one family member came back home today, very glad to see them !


----------



## Psydye

My replacement joy cons came in today! I can actually play vidya games EFFICIENTLY again! It's beautiful! T.T


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i almost have all of the basic reactions!! i just need to get 4 more from pietro and then i need to get the best friends one from a lazy villager (which i plan to get hopkins anyways)!!


----------



## Midoriya

I feel like a weight has finally been lifted off my shoulders and I’m feeling very motivated and excited right now.  Can’t wait to keep getting more things done in March.   






(Also, this is basically a mood, lol)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I can finally chew my food properly since my mouth isnt in constant pain anymore B )


----------



## rianne

I was reminded that I'm loved by those who truly matter.


----------



## Midoriya

My SO and I are together again!  I also got up early and have a good day planned ahead of me.


----------



## deana

My work tracks our employee performance by 3 different metrics (I work in sales) and every week these numbers get posted, along with a shoutout to who did the best in each one of the 3 categories for that week. I was the best for all 3 last week ☺ so that was a really nice feeling.


----------



## Merielle

I got to chat a bunch with a good friend last night who I haven't spoken to in a while, used the last of my Christmas gift money and now I've got some more merch on the way, and there's a double rainbow in my New Leaf town today! ^^


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Reconnected with a former professor on Facebook; we caught up a bit and exchanged photos of our cats (my S/O's cat--same thing). 

My S/O got me a code for a shiny Toxtricity from EB Games--who can say no to a free shiny Pokémon?


----------



## Imbri

I got 2 mini dolls put together, and they came out cute.




This is Charlie the Bear. I got his head to put on a spare bjd body. He kind of looks like an old jointed bear. I forgot to order eyes, so they're coming later. I'll make him a new outfit, too.







This is Nora. Her head came from the body Charlie has, but it didn't suit her face, so I found this little body. It was a challenge to get her head to fit, but I couldn't be happier with how she turned out. It's such fun when things work out better than you'd hoped.


----------



## -Lumi-

A Canadian drugstore (Shoppers) is having a bonus points redemption going on at the moment and today’s the last day. I was debating on ordering some things but held off and I’m glad I did! They got the Mario 3D World game in stock so I ordered that along with some new body wash, a tinted lip balm, and a pink sparkly eyeshadow for a little over $17


----------



## Shellzilla_515

-Lumi- said:


> A Canadian drugstore (Shoppers) is having a bonus points redemption going on at the moment and today’s the last day. I was debating on ordering some things but held off and I’m glad I did! They got the Mario 3D World game in stock so I ordered that along with some new body wash, a tinted lip balm, and a pink sparkly eyeshadow for a little over $17


Wait, Shoppers sells video games? I've been to one a good number of times, but I never see them have a video game section lol.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021

Also, I've been trying to draw cars from the side view lately. It's really wonky, but I'm still having fun doing so, especially since it's one of the things I like! Once I get a little more comfortable drawing from the side view, I'll move on to another perspective. It's refreshing to venture the new horizons in drawing.


----------



## jiny

i forgot to post here yesterday but i saw my bf yesterday for the first time since december !! i only got to spend 20 minutes with him but it's okay. we exchanged our (late) valentines day gifts,, he got me a bt21 chimmy plush<3 i got him a buildabear, pokemon cards (the mcdonalds ones lol), and a goku funko pop c:


----------



## -Lumi-

Shellzilla said:


> Wait, Shoppers sells video games? I've been to one a good number of times, but I never see them have a video game section lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021
> 
> Also, I've been trying to draw cars from the side view lately. It's really wonky, but I'm still having fun doing so, especially since it's one of the things I like! Once I get a little more comfortable drawing from the side view, I'll move on to another perspective. It's refreshing to venture the new horizons in drawing.



They do! It’s always a pretty small section and honestly I think it varies from store to store. With the Switch games in particular they seem to only get the Nintendo franchises (Mario, Zelda, etc) but they also tend to get the games pretty late after release. 

They recently redid their online store though so now you can order some electronics (and some other bits and bobs) online instead of just makeup like it was before!


----------



## BluebearL

Feeling really productive today! I am also very fit at the moment, almost ready for the races held in my town in a few weeks time which keeps me motivated to keep pushing. Then I get rewarded at the end of the week with having a solid day off to spend with family.


----------



## Toska

I just S-Support Ashe (fe3h) and it was the cutest thing ever. It made my night after a stressful day


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm happy that I got up this ****ing early in the morning. Also, I used my microwave as a timer as I was waiting for my instant noodles to be ready. I thought to myself, "Alright, let's see what I can get done in three minutes." Well, I picked off the items laying on the ground and put it in the laundry bag. Then I restarted the microwave timer (with my instant noodles taken out) and set it to five minutes. I brushed my teeth. Set it to another five minutes - washed my face and applied acne gel. I guess this sort of method works out for me in terms of getting **** done.


----------



## deana

My mom mailed me a box of girl guide cookies  I am loved


----------



## Jam86

this is the most beautiful thing i've read in my life


Spoiler: bowser's fury spoilers






i love rosalina so much, i can't even! 
this has made my day lol


----------



## mocha.

Today is the first day in months I’ve felt like my normal self, I think that maybe my meds are working? I managed to clean my flat (which is something I’ve not done for an embarrassingly long amount of time), and I even put makeup on (again, not bothered to do that in ages either). I really hope I feel the same tomorrow because it was nice having some motivation today


----------



## 5pmtheme

i play genshin impact and i managed to pull hu tao! i'm saving for venti now, which i'm super scared about lol. GL to any other hu tao pullers!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm having a good day so far!


----------



## Merielle

My mom came home from some out-of-town business early, I got a couple free hours that I used to play some video games, and the merch I ordered arrived super early!  It wasn't supposed to get here until Monday at the earliest, so that was a really lovely surprise.


----------



## Midoriya

I had an absolutely fantastic day!  Got a lot done and got to play some video games as well.  I’m also just feeling a lot more confident in myself as a person.  Looking forward to catching some zzz’s soon.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had to call Xfinity today, which is never fun, but it wasn't the worst experience I've ever had with them...so I guess there's that. I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday, I have very few meetings on my calendar for work, and I have another chiropractor appointment in the afternoon because my back has been bothering me all week.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I started listening to the lectures of this product management course on Udemy that I bought ages ago while it was on sale (and I was a co-op student with aspiring Product Manager dreams). Not exactly what my role is, but I thought the high-level concepts are good to know as I'm involved in new product development.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's finally Friday, the last episode of WandaVision drops today and according to my weather seed I've got a meteor shower happening on my island tonight. I can't think of a better way to end the week.


----------



## Chris

I was finally able to take a shower after having no working plumbing for several days.


----------



## Imbri

Ugh, @Vrisnem I'm glad your plumbing is working again!

I'm just getting through today and I'm off for a week! It looks like we might have nice weather, so I'm hoping to get to go sit on the beach or to the park - just to get some fresh air in pseudo-spring.

I'm also going to attempt to sew a doll's dress. I know how to seam a knitted sweater (I guess it's similar?), tack a hem, or sew a button back on, but making clothes has always been beyond my ken. I found a very basic pattern and the person who created them has been nice about chatting and walking me through some of the steps. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Finished another rough drawing of a car while listening to music.  I'll put them in a spoiler to show them side by side with a real picture (you'll have to click on the links for some reason). Ignore the wheels. Circles are the bane of existence for just about any artist.



Spoiler: Mazda Miata






View attachment Mazda Miata NA.png





Spoiler: Subaru 360





View attachment Subaru 360.png


----------



## Toska

I don't have Covid-19!!

Being as exposed to it as I was, it's a blessing me nor my family caught it. I'm so grateful we're all safe!


----------



## mocha.

Watched the last episode of WandaVision, played a few hours of persona 5 and went on a lovely long walk with my friend and her dog


----------



## Jhine7

Girlfriend's parents are making that amazing raspberry jello  as a thanks for helping take care of her during her nose surgery when they couldn't due to having covid.


----------



## jiny

i got to take a nap in between my classes since i had a free period 
for some reason naps in between classes feel way better than regular naps


----------



## Jam86

my dad is the ultimate lad!!! he got me raya and the last dragon and it was AMAZING 
good to know disney remembers how to make good a movie haha


----------



## Stella-Io

Jasmine tea with strawberry and passion fruit is good actually.

I tried a new tea today not knowing if I'd like it. I don't like straight up green or black tea, so when I can distinctly taste that even in a mixed drink, I end up not liking it. I tried jasmine since out of green and black, green is less 'harsh' (I was told jasmine is a type of green tea) and it tasted good with fruit in it.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been okay! My Netflix subscription expired so I decided to get Disney+ this month and I've been enjoying watching some Disney movies and shows. I'm also excited to watch Love, Victor! I'm currently doing some laundry so I'll have fresh pj's for tonight (although I still have a bit more to do tomorrow and my blankets) and I re-downloaded this colouring book app on my iPad so I've been playing around with that.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Gonna say this for both today and yesterday, but I'm really happy today because both my mom and I finally convinced my dad to allow us to get a puppy and I wanted to share this picture of my dad holding her while she was sleeping. She is literally the most adorable thing I've seen. She's a chihuahua. Picture is in the spoiler. 



Spoiler: This is Maggie. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

I am thrilled that it's Friday and I don't have any major plans over the weekend, so hopefully I can enjoy the nice weather that's being predicted.


----------



## Midoriya

I had another great day today.  Got a lot done, played some Genshin Impact and got stronger, folded and organized my clothes and helped my family with folding theirs as well, and then I had a tasty salad for dinner, oh yeah.


----------



## Felix Felicis

I ate some fries for lunch and ordered some rice for dinner ; food makes me happy. I wrote one rpg post on the forum I created my character and am pretty proud of it! But I was sleepy the whole day and did nothing more.

Oh, yes. At 1PM a streamer, ex-proplayer I used to follow because of his happiness restarted to stream after more than one year! I'm so happy to see him again! He's really a good person.


----------



## Airysuit

Today i had a lot of time and good vibes, so i played acnh for more than 2 hours! That hasn't happened a lot in the last couple of months  

Also I'm always happy on days i can stay in bed a little longer


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I got to sleep in today and didn't really have anything pressing that needed to be done so I spent the day relaxing.


----------



## Velo

Today I'm happy that I made a good decision for myself and was wise! Being intentionally vague haha. But sometimes it's hard to be better / make better choices and I finally did today so I'm just happy. Hopefully I can keep it up. 
I am also happy that we got to order our favorite Chinese food place today! It was sooooo good and comfort food that just hit the spot. 



Spoiler: and a friend who is always ready to listen!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just posted this elsewhere but I finally got Ultra Moon back up to speed and im so happy i can play it again. I missed my bois like Gadzooks (Vikavolt) and Mr. Sprinks (Golisopod) lol 

also still sad I don't have a blue feather but I'm still very grateful for the feathers that I do have. they're prob my favorite collectible now, I also love the balloons but the feathers have way more colors and styles. we need more balloons staff!!


----------



## oak

I've been anxious for days and today I finally got some relief. I'm not completely anxiety free but it's better then before and that's good enough for me. Hooray!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot of chores done today, including washing the sheets and comforter, so I'll be sleeping in a fresh bed tonight. I also treated myself to some dessert after dinner tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great day and got a lot done.  I seem to be doing better these days.  May have something to do with my favorite season coming back soon.  



LadyDestani said:


> I got a lot of chores done today, including washing the sheets and comforter, so I'll be sleeping in a fresh bed tonight. I also treated myself to some dessert after dinner tonight.



Reminds me I have some towels in the washer that need to be dried.  I got so busy I forgot!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Besides taking care of chores, I worked out this weekend (both days!), watched a lot of Dr. K, made time for self-reflection, and reconnected with a former high school music teacher who has advanced to vice principal at another school. It feels so liberating to work towards improving myself a bit day by day instead of trying to change who I fundamentally am. ☺


----------



## JellyBeans

my new clothes arrived and I absolutely adore them!! shame I'm not really going anywhere other than school for a while but i can still get use out of some of them for now


----------



## oak

Vaccines are finally starting to roll out today in Canada and it's such a relief. It won't be my turn for awhile cause they gotta vaccinate the elderly first but it's still a big milestone.


----------



## SweetDollFace

Im happy that its finally spring


----------



## oak

Also another thing I'm happy about is "Roll up the rim" at Tim Hortons started again lmao. Not quite as good news for Canada as the vaccine roll out, but still pretty up there.


----------



## Nefarious

Was able to go out and take a long walk in the park! It’s a little breezy, but the weather is finally turning. I’m pretty tired and feet are a little sore for no longer being used to walking miles, but feeling good. Really been missing spring.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally managed to fully update one of my PS3 games in the span of three days, which was infamous for freaking out if not installed one at a time. I was anticipating it wouldn't work as to how other people still experienced the same issue despite following the same instructions I looked up on the internet. I also got in a little bit of practice drawing circles and will be eating a snack.


----------



## chocopug

My coronavirus test came back negative.

With it being International Women's Day, I was reminded of how many amazing and inspiring women I've known, and that has also made me very happy indeed <3


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy with the amount of work I was able to get done today. Also, my mom was able to take care of switching the Xfinity account to her name, so that's one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

I had sushi for lunch


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

The week my audition is due my voice finally decides to work (+i found a song), so i'm a tiny bit less stressed. It's probably just a good day for me but oh well that's fine.

Also, my area also had really nice weather today! It'll only last the rest of this week before we're back in 90 degree weather but oh well, gotta enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## deana

A few things happy things have been happening: both of my grandparents who are in their 80s finally got their first doses of covid vaccine which is such a relief, I got my taxes done today so I'm very glad that is over with, and I've made a serious spring cleaning game plan so hopefully I can get a lot done this month.


----------



## Midoriya

I know this is an easy thing to overlook and doesn’t matter too much, but I’m glad I woke up early this morning and have a good day planned ahead of me.  I also got in contact with someone for my business and it felt nice to sound like a professional for once.


----------



## -Lumi-

My package came today! I thought it the delivery was going to get bumped until tomorrow since the little ~in transit~ marker looked like it was still far away from my town. I’m so excited though! I can’t wait to play Mario 3D World tonight  the tinted lip balm & eyeshadow I got are really pretty too! I’m waiting until I’ve used up my old body wash to open this new one but it’s really tempting to take the seal off so I can smell it, lol.

Also! My kitties have been really cute today. They’ve been kind of playing together and laying on the same bed! Far apart but still. Plus the weather is getting a little warmer so we’ve had our windows open and the sun is coming in which my cats love


----------



## mocha.

I had a Nando’s for tea


----------



## Jam86

i did some art for the first time in ages and normally my parents don't care about what i draw, which is why i stopped but my dad said my art was really good and that was probably the best thing i've heard in ages
ik this is a pretty basic thing to be happy about but yeah, someone in my family, other than my sister, liked my art so that's made my day aha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Turns out today that a person I was friends with growing up told me they think of me as a close friend. I had no idea they felt that way since we don't really talk online and we live states away. I haven't really seen them since middle school. It was nice finding out.


----------



## xhyloh

i'm making chocolate chip cookies after not having baked since the holidays! and i think my seasonal depression is finally going away


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I had a good day today, and my sister gave me the shrimp from Panda Express she didn't want. B)


----------



## watercolorwish

A person I met on tinder and i are gonna play animal crossing tonight  ive never met anyone local who plays really


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m going to go make spaghetti lol


----------



## Midoriya

Today ended up being a great day.  I got a lot done, played some Genshin Impact, and now I’m going to have a nice dinner as well.


----------



## deana

I was able to buy the collectibles I was looking for 

And got pizza for dinner


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was so sunny and warm today. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Doing a fair amount of work today, and my partner is working at a company, which is great because of this lockdown pandemic stuff we can keep jobs and degrees going. I'm also appreciative and thankful that I get to spend time with the majority of my family as we are in the same bubble, and have had vaccines.


----------



## -Lumi-

Still fairly early in the day so I might come back and update later but! I’m happy I woke up a bit earlier today. Was up before 8 am and that was a nice change  we went to the grocery store and even if the prices weren’t great we picked up a few necessary things to tide us over until next week!

I also bought heart shaped chocolate chips  my dad says they’ll just melt lol but I’m planning to press them into the top of my cookies when they’re done baking! They’re so cute and I’m so excited to make some cookies now


----------



## Holla

Well I don’t have a headache today like I did yesterday and I already feel at least twice as productive at work. So that’s something.


----------



## TalviSyreni

My new MacBook Pro arrived and it's better than I thought it would be especially when it comes to the new magic keyboard. Also I managed to book Friday off from work for a change. Happy days!


----------



## LuchaSloth

My computer was having issues all yesterday (and the night before). It was making me physically ill with how nervous it was making me. But I think it's better now. A similar thing has happened before. Something in an update caused some of the functions of windows to use more memory and disk than they should. It's super aggravating. But it's back to running quiet now. Which I think is what happened last time, too...just a few random days of it running like garbage before it decided it was fine again. Sigh...


----------



## Merielle

I made really good progress in a videogame already this week, and managed to make significant progress in work as well!  Plus I've slept really well the past couple nights, which is great because I barely slept at all the night before, and I'm feeling much better to have actually rested some.  Today, the neighbor's kitty came over for pets, and she's such a little sweetie. ;v; She's very vocal and actually screamed at me for trying to leave before she was done being petted ahaha, but it was very relaxing just to sit outside and enjoy the breeze and the wildflowers with her.


----------



## Jam86

my sister loved my sheik  drawing so much that she asked if i could draw her favourite smash bros characters aswell, she's super lit so i obviously said i would 
then i sent her a picture of the drawing after i finished and she was so happy then said she was gonna put it up on her wall with her paintings 

i know my art isn't the best but i'm just so happy about how supportive she is, it really makes my day


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got to enjoy a lot of outdoor time today, I got exhausted after only like 5 hours cause I'm not used to it lol, hoping I can go out more in the coming weeks :>

also biden's covid relief bill passed and I'm so relieved were finally getting some real leadership here 


edit: also I finally got a blue feather so I'm super happy about that!!!


----------



## jiny

my teacher gave me 70's instead of 0's on some random stuff i was missing and now im passing her class w an 80 when i was failing with a 29 before  i was so scared she was gonna leave the zeros there and make me end the semester with a failing grade :[


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was beautiful again today, sunny and warm just like I like it. I'm feeling pretty good about the amount of work I've been able to get done this week and I've been sleeping a bit better the past few nights.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a good day today.  Didn’t really get a lot done, and I also didn’t sleep too well last night, but I played some video games and had fun.  I also somehow went to sleep late last night and woke up early this morning.  Hopefully that means my body is getting more adjusted to a reasonable sleeping schedule as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was looking through pinterest and found this ADORABLE art of Banjo and Kazooie (courtesy of KrazyBonesTV) and it made me remember, their amiibo is coming out on the 26th!! I've been waiting for this for well over a year so I'm really happy it's finally happening! I'm gonna pre-order it when I get paid tomorrow so I can for sure get it as soon as it's released!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

went to waffle house to eat with my mom and had a funny experience

so some people who were leaving went up to the jukebox (had to be my age or younger) and were picking something to play. they left really fast and were laughing which we were like "???". and then never gonna give you up started playing. we got rick rolled! xD

anyway we got to talking with our waitress about jukeboxes and such and i asked if someone had played one song on repeat a bunch before like the john mulaney skit. she said at her old job her manager played barbie girl like 15 times and unplugging the machine just made it restart. guess what i turned on right as we left? >:3c I'M A BARBIE GIRL!!! 

it was all good, we were leaving and she tapped on the window to get our attention and started dancing. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Well technically yesterday, but I got this badass lineup thanks to a friend (and she got an even more awesome one) and I just love the smooth pinwheel and feather thing going on.


----------



## Jhine7

That stimulus check incoming


----------



## Merielle

Today was a little rough for me, but I finally finished and published several designs I've been working on, so I'm feeling good about that.  I've also treated myself to a new video game that was on sale, and it should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## jiny

i just finished a workout !! and im gonna start working out regularly !! :] my body really needs it lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Finally submitted my audition. It's definitely not my best work, just glad it's out of the way.


----------



## Imbri

I know I've posted some of my dolls, but I got a major haul today. Three Pullip Taeyang dolls (he would be like Ken to Pullip's Barbie) as the characters from _The Wizard of Oz_. Sealed, new dolls, on clearance for $25 each!






The Tin Man has a little residue on his forehead from the plastic band that held his wig in place (yes, I know he shouldn't have hair, but it works on the doll), but it isn't terrible. Other than that, they are perfect.

And I found a Toto from when Mattel released their _Oz_ dolls. A friend is sending me a Dal (like Skipper)  that I'm going to make into Dorothy. I have an outfit and wig. She's 10" tall, which will be a nice contrast to the boys' 14". I can't wait to get her set up.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it was another beautiful day outside. It's so nice not feeling cold all the time. I'm also happy that I got some things done at work today that I've been meaning to get around to for months and tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Midoriya

I had another great day today and had a lot of fun.  Just been feeling pretty good lately.  Also glad that the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Nefarious

Ended up indulging in another plushie purchase, this time Pokémon related, and I'm really excited for it's arrival in a week.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

LOOK AT MY FREAKING ICON!!! LOOK AT IT!!! <3 <3 <3 >:3c


----------



## Midoriya

Also happy tonight because I got a bit emotional and slow cried for more than ten minutes thinking about my SO, my birthday coming up, and all the people who are kind to me and believe in me.  It makes my heart overflow with joy and it’s something that can’t be put into words.  It’s the first time in a long time I’ve cried and not necessarily felt sad.  : ‘ )


----------



## Burumun

I applied for a job, sort of on a whim since my studies have been going nowhere for a while, and I got called in for an interview on Monday. I have mixed feelings, but ultimately, I feel like I have to remember that the worst that can happen is they'll say no... even if I embarrass myself, I doubt I'll ever interact with the interviewer again, lol.


----------



## mocha.

I’ve been struggling with my MH again for a few days and my bf brought me a hot chocolate in bed this morning  also it’s Friday and I have the weekend off work! Yay!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Round two of technology updates happened today in the form of a new Sky Q box. To have Sky TV, Netflix, Prime Video and Disney+ all in one has already made things so much easier when it comes to streaming and watching TV in general.


----------



## Midoriya

I got up early today and no longer require the use of an alarm to get up early.  I’ve fixed my sleeping schedule!!  

Also have a good day planned ahead of me and looking forward to Smash night on TBT.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Attended all of my ****ing classes. Hell yeah. 

Also just took a fat **** and it's so relieving


----------



## hakutaku

Today I bought a card and some presents for my mum for Mother's Day on Sunday, so I'm pretty relieved I got that done  She's hard to buy for since she never has any suggestions on what she wants for presents, so I ended up just getting a big box of chocolates and some sweets I know she likes.


----------



## Jhine7

Pay day


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ i'm going to the beach soon again! i love going to the beach so dang much!!!
☀my garden is all planted! this year we have sunflowers, daisies, wildflowers, tomatoes, bell peppers, carrots, strawberries, gourds for birdhouses, forget me nots, and lettuce! oh and cat grass so our cat will stay out of the fern.
☀my grandma got me a hyacinth and it's doing really well! it's getting tall and blooming so fast! and coincidentally it is one of my favorite flowers which she didn't even know. i named the hyacinth cotton
☀my cactus, gretchen, is doing well too! she's getting taller and fatter. i was worried about her for a little while becus the bottom would get thinner, but that's just how it looks when it grows.
☀i got some moss from my yard and made a terrarium out of it with a jar. it's growing so much! they're name is mean green (courtesy of my grandpa)
☀SPRING IS HERE AND IT'S IN BLOOM!!!
☀my new icon makes me so happy every time i look at it. now we are here CARAMELLDANSEN!!! o-o-woa-woah, o-o-woa-woah-oh i'm gonna listen to that now
☀i've caught a lot of shinies lately. i hope to get a shiny zigzagoon soon. not sure if i want to name them tiger (after the lollipops) or jolly rancher or something else.
☀i'm getting a binder and pages for my pokemon cards soon (either today or tomorrow). i started collecting them! i wish i could figure out how many pages i'll need though so i can put them all away.
☀i'm remembering to use my planner!!


----------



## Jhine7

My 79th funko pop came in the mail. My girlfriend's brother and I are having a race to 100  Just bought number 80 but he's closer to 90.


----------



## Merielle

Today I let myself relax a little and took things easy after a couple busy weeks.  My new game arrived a few hours ago and I'm excited to have it, even though I haven't had the time to start it yet.  I played some Fall Guys and got another win, got to say hello to the neighbor's cat while I was helping my mom in the yard, and finished re-watching the first season of Winx Club!  And one of my favorite streamers is live, so I'm just chilling out and watching that right now.


----------



## Toska

My friend who has did a lot of art for me decided to reopen up an art shop on here. I’m super excited to see how she does!


----------



## Jam86

finally my nonstop talking has paid off, i saved up enough tbt for a kapp'n collectible and it is super cute!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I have the next two days off work. Even though it was overcast today, the weather was still fairly warm. I got a decent amount of work done today. My inbox is finally starting to look manageable.

Plus, I've been doing some research and it turns out that I don't need to file taxes for my dad, my mom, and my brother since they only receive social security income. That is such a relief. I thought I was going to be doing my own taxes plus all of their's over the next few weeks. I'm glad that's not the case and I can just focus on my own taxes.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

I´m happy (today) about my (upcoming) birthday which will be on March the 31st!  
Also, I am very happy about my newly opened coffee bag and making coffee! 

Edit (14-03-2021): Thank you for all the likes!


----------



## tiffanistarr

It's Saturday, I'm home, I have an iced coffee, i'm watching true crime, im playing AC, it's nice and cold in the house so i'm snuggled up, i'm here on the forums a lot of good things happening so far!


----------



## Jam86

today i went to see my grandma since it's her birthday today  
after that, my mum took me out for sushi and when i got home i played more of the dragon quest XI demo (i really want the game but this demo is endless lol)
i also i had some cookies with chocolate milk, i can't believe i never had it before it was so nice 

then finally, i got another collectible, the adorable timmy right next to the kapp'n i got yesterday


----------



## Sophie23

My stuff came that I ordered


----------



## Velo

Everyone on this forum is SO FREAKING NICE.



Spoiler: also plz enjoy cute pic



Espeon, Cleffa's butt and Willow's cute lil nose


----------



## Bulbadragon

I was able to buy the palettes and Super Shock Shadow of the Animal Crossing and ColourPop collab! I also found a cute Animal Crossing makeup bag on Etsy that I ordered since I need a new one. And I'm super happy that Build a Bear is releasing Animal Crossing plushies! Generally, just happy that my favorite franchise is getting the love it deserves.

Oh, I also got my first dose of the COVID vaccine yesterday! I'm of course more excited to get my second dose and to actually be fully vaccinated, but happy nonetheless!


----------



## Nefarious

This was the quickest delivery I ever had and was an awesome surprise to come home to!
This is one chonky round substitute plush! The best size for two armed hugs.







Spoiler: Two fluffy bois








Don't mind the background, didn't make my bed today haha.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Jhine7 said:


> My 79th funko pop came in the mail. My girlfriend's brother and I are having a race to 100  Just bought number 80 but he's closer to 90.


do you just get the ones you like or all of them? i've always wondered that when it comes to the hardcore collectors. i myself only get ones from media/fandoms or of characters i enjoy. 

~~~~~

i got a binder and pages for my pokemon cards todays! now i just gotta put them all away. not all of them can go in tho, i could only get one set of pages.

how do ya'll who collect pokemon cards organize yours? i'm gonna do mine in pokedex order cus it'll be easier for me to keep up with. i'd love to do them in color order, but i'm not certain if i'll do that or not.


----------



## Jhine7

SmoochsPLH said:


> do you just get the ones you like or all of them? i've always wondered that when it comes to the hardcore collectors. i myself only get ones from media/fandoms or of characters i enjoy.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> i got a binder and pages for my pokemon cards todays! now i just gotta put them all away. not all of them can go in tho, i could only get one set of pages.
> 
> how do ya'll who collect pokemon cards organize yours? i'm gonna do mine in pokedex order cus it'll be easier for me to keep up with. i'd love to do them in color order, but i'm not certain if i'll do that or not.


Started with the ones I like, but now it's turning into getting all the cheap ones of an entire "genre".

For example: Marvel, Harry Potter/Fantastic Beasts, Lord of the Rings/Hobbit, The Last Airbender/Korra, Star Wars, and Game of Thrones are the ones I'll get "all of them" that I can of


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a pretty stressful day overall, but I got a lot of things done for my mom and brother. So, at least there's that.

I also watched the new episode of The Promised Neverland today and it was really good. That was probably my best moment all day.


----------



## Princess Mipha

It finally stopped (ice) raining and the sun is shining! I hope it will stay like that, because it boosts the mood so much!!


----------



## Jhine7

Happy about today being Pi Day!

8 years ago today I set a record that will never be broken.



Spoiler: 801 Digits of Pi (What I Memorized)



3. 14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859


----------



## Snowesque

Working on a stain for a dress I bought second-hand for about two weeks now.
I've been tracking the progress with photos and I think it's coming along pretty well! Still a bit to go though.



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## -Lumi-

Todays been a good day! Even though it’s daylight savings I haven’t actually felt that bad or like I’ve lost out on too much sleep, save for this morning when I first woke up. 

We bathed our kitties today and while they didn’t love it it wasn’t too bad! We were able to put flea medicine on my one cat, too. She likes to come outside with me when I read or just sit in the backyard so it’s important that she gets the flea medicine. 

I helped make spaghetti for supper and it was really yummy! It wasn’t made totally from scratch or anything but we cut up some fresh veggies for it which was nice.

I found the plug in for my little nail polish lamp, too! I don’t paint my nails tons but sometimes I’ll use gel polish. I’ve been wanting to paint them pink lately but I couldn’t find the cord for my lamp?? Which was weird but at least it gave me a reason to tidy up the room where I sew so that I could find it! I’ll probably paint them tomorrow & tidying up my sewing room has made me want to sew again too


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm just happy that I didn't have anything major to do today, especially after only getting a few hours of sleep last night (thanks daylight savings ). I got to chill at home mostly.


----------



## Balverine

Finally got a new hard drive for my laptop! My old one was on its last leg and could have died at any time lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love my feathers sm


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

I’m happy too be playing acnl again. Started a new town and been having fun all over again!


----------



## _Rainy_

Nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I mopped the floors and cleaned up a bit. Still a mess, but at least the floor is done.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Happy that i'm off this week and that I don't have to worry about daylight savings like the rest of the states. >:3 
it just means we're preparing for the time of the year when we can cook a full-course meal with just a frying pan and a sidewalk so i'm happy it's not scorching hot just yet


----------



## duckvely

one of my favorite idols (choi bomin) replied to a message i sent him again! today was a pretty meh day but that just made it so much better


----------



## jiny

i forgot to post here but my bf brought me an iced coffee to my house as a surprise yesterday cx


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I ordered some danganronpa merch today, and although it wont come till April, I'm super psyched. Also, I got a chapter of my story done that I was holding off until now.


----------



## Holla

Well this was yesterday but I didn’t get home until 11pm and I had work early this morning so I haven’t had a chance to post about it until now.

I got to visit my SO’s place for 11 hours yesterday. It’s just under an hour’s drive from where I live as long as the main highway is open. We went for a walk in the park in his town. It was pretty nice though still pretty chilly. I told him to bring gloves but he was like “nah I’ll be fine”. At the end of the walk he then said “yeah, I probably should have brought gloves.” Haha guys are funny like that some times I swear. 

After that we spent the afternoon listening/singing along with songs on YouTube. We are both big into old music mostly being classic rock from the 1970’s - 1990’s. We finished off the night watching Office Space (a silly movie from the 90’s) with his brother and sister in-law. They sure are an interesting couple (in a good way I think. At least their antics were pretty amusing.)

Overall it was a good Sunday. I’m just bummed I’m back in my town now for work for the week again. At least I’m in a good mood.


----------



## hakutaku

I'm really happy the cake I made for mother's day yesterday turned out well (despite looking kinda messy) and that everyone enjoyed it, especially my mum ofc. 

Today I finished painting my skirting boards! I did the second layer of painting today so now I just need paint my door (and maybe some furniture) and then my room will be ready for its new floor. It's taken a long time so I'm really glad it's almost over


----------



## Jhine7

Happy that my dad got the J&J Covid-19 vaccine shot today, just my mom to go now!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got the Nintendo WFC working on my Wii so I can play online. It may not be on the console that has all the characters I unlocked, but hey I can play online again!


----------



## The Foogle

My siblings' birthdays are today so that's neat, one is turning 11 and the other is turning 8. They were born on the same day 3 years apart they are NOT twins XD

And chapter 2 season 6 of forkknife starts tomorrow yay!


----------



## Firesquids

I love my fiance and I'm so happy we're together.


----------



## Mariah

I went to the museum of death today.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a pretty good day and got a fair amount done, but the thing that sealed the deal was my SO being sweet to me.  I’m still so very happy with her.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Finally got my Pfizer Covid vaccine today...was getting a little tired of being overlooked/considered non-essential when I'm the one who dispenses medication to the public...and have been working daily since the outbreak....but hey, who's keeping track


----------



## Midoriya

I have an interview for a job coming up!!!  It would only be for a temporary amount of time (until I find something better), but it’s better than nothing!  It would also hopefully provide some much needed relief for my family and myself.  Let’s hope this one goes better than my last several interviews.  Haha, yeah.


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Aquasplash said:


> I discovered that you can post in what ever color you want!



Well today I woke up to find messages from three clients who want to hire me for a job, super excited and happy that my business is flouring right now, and that's with little to no advertisements, just based on having a profile offering services so I'm really happy with that right now. I knew it would take off, but i've only just been running this business for a month and we've had several clients already.


----------



## 5pmtheme

my university has a duck pond and the ducks that live in the pond have started coming out of their little hut recently since it's getting warmer and sunnier. the ducks that have been there for a while have had babies, so i went and watched all the tiny little ducklings play in the pond! it was lovely, and they were so friendly - they would come right up to where you were sitting and splash around. their down would get all spiky from being wet and it was the cutest thing. a few people brought food for them too and when they came close you could hear their little beaks making tiny tapping noises as they ate!


----------



## Jam86

i am so happy about the new NH update ♡
sure wolf link and new leaf furniture aren't returning yet, but it still looks really good and i love all the items added ^-^

also i finally built up the courage to speak with my mum about what i want to do for my birthday and she agreed on not doing anything too big, so now nobody is coming round and it'll just be me and my family staying in and playing games or watching movies, which is perfect and i'm actually looking forward to my birthday this year


----------



## LuchaSloth

It's back to being cold and windy...so I watched all 3 seasons of Cobrai Kai over the past three days. Now I'm sad that I'll probably be waiting until 2022 for more. But, yeah...it was nice while it lasted. Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Been binge watching the Pokemon Advance anime for the last few days and I finally got to the two-part episode where Ash and the gang finds Archie and Maxie spittin fire at each other and they almost destroy the world with the might of Kyogre and Groudon, and Ash has to stop them with help from Lance and his shiny Gyarados and Dragonite. Not to mention Archie temporarily goes insane cause the red orb absorbed his entire being and he basically became Kyogre for a few minutes. It was really wild lol.

Of all the evil team leaders in the Pokemom series, Archie and Maxie will always be my favorite. like they're just so dumb and I love them for it???


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I managed to get a good time in a time trial today (in a game of course) after spending hours practicing and working on my reflexes. I now have an irrational hatred for grass lol.

I also got caught up watching the episodes of Kim's Convenience and another one will be airing tonight. It's such a shame that the show will end soon due to the writers leaving, but it's great while it lasted.


----------



## deana

Reconnected with an old friend last night which was really nice ☺ 

As for today I got some chores done, finished the book that I was reading, and did a whole bunch of decorating on my island


----------



## angelcat621

It was a warm, sunny day today and I took my housecats out in the yard for a while to play. The younger one enjoys catching bugs and eating them. 

Saw a brown butterfly while out.  
Two more months we should see some monarchs. Also purple crocuses are blooming now and hyacinths are almost there.

Gave some stuff away on AC and made trades with awesome people here. It's been a good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a lot less stressful than yesterday and my back pain that flared up yesterday is starting to ease again. I think I've learned that my pain is definitely related to my stress levels and I need to manage those if I'm ever going to feel completely better.


----------



## Porxelain

I’m happy about how I’ve ended up with two beautiful loving charismatic kitties! As well as my supportive partner who I’m so comfortable being myself with.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i'm happy that i made show choir for my school. i may be lonely and be the weakest singer in that class but hey i'm in choir


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I had an extremely great day at work. Life’s a bit easier when you love your job.


----------



## King koopa

Well, this is my 700th post on this site, nothing too crazy but it's a start!


----------



## 5pmtheme

i pulled venti on genshin impact today! i’m very happy :•)


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'm a student teacher and found out today that one of my professors recommended me for a long-term substitute job through the remainder of the school year, and all the other people she talked to about me doing it agreed that I would be a good fit! I start mid-April with a 4th grade class. This is my first real teaching job


----------



## Jam86

i literally don't know what i'm supposed to do for 4 hours and 30 mins while i wait for sanrio villagers to come back 👁👁
i'm just too excited rn

oh yeah the new game i ordered arrived today so that's great too i guess but i'm more happy about the sanrio update lol


----------



## -Lumi-

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!! ☘

Today's been a nice day.  It's been pretty low-key but that's been nice. I painted my nails pink! I actually painted them a few days ago but I did a bad job, lol. So I repainted them today and it went a lot better. Sometimes I get a bit too caught up in trying to cover every visible inch of my nail that the polish gets onto my fingers and it's not a good look.

We've also been able to keep our window's open for most of the day and let the air in. I cleaned my window the other day (scrubbed it down - it was gross D: ) so it's really nice having my curtains open and the window open! I get some fresh air and my cat loves laying in the sunlight.


----------



## MrPicklez

Finally snagged myself a PS5 after months of following tracking pages and stuff on Twitter.


----------



## Nefarious

Was able to swallow my pills easier today thanks to suggestions made by some users here, so I'm really happy about that. My thanks goes out to those that helped! 

Also, both my mom and brother got their vaccines today as well! They're going to get that 2nd shot in four weeks. Really happy for them, I know my mom especially was anxious about covid.

I haven't been really 100% today, even now I'm in a melancholy state, but I'm really happy that there's been some good moments so far and things to look forward to tonight, like NH's latest update and My Hero Academia manga leaks. Real excited for them!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

It's Wednesday! Looking forward to chilling with my S/O and our uni friends on Saturday over Discord~  My S/O is the best; he's always willing to put up with my antics aka changing my mind about how I want my island to look 20 times a day.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a nice strawberry-banana smoothie and salad for dinner and now the newest ACNH update is out!  Can’t wait to download it and play some in a couple minutes.  I also played some more Genshin and made a second account on my phone (the game really _is_ crisp on a phone as well!).  My job search is also advancing swiftly and I should be employed before too much longer.  It’s all the little things that add up, ya know.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I'm not feeling anymore pain in my back today. I had another visit to the chiropractor and she bumped me to every two weeks, so things are getting better.


----------



## Merielle

My stimulus check came in!! ;v; I wasn't entirely sure if I qualified for it, so I'm super thrilled to find out that I did—I'm definitely going to be setting a little bit aside for one of the Animal Crossing x Build-A-Bear plush when they come out.  In other news, my mom dug up her old collection of embroidery floss and gave it to me, since she hasn't touched it in years and doesn't have much use for it anymore.  I ordered a few more skeins to fill out some of the missing colors; once that comes in I think I might make some bracelets with it!  I've also snuck in a little bit of video game time and had some fun with that too!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my mom bought me some peeps (one of my favorite candies!) and another pack of card holders so all of my pokemon cards are organized!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Good weather and the waterheating thingy from my neighbours house is not doing this awful whisteling noise so far, yaaay!


----------



## Midoriya

Today is another nice day weather wise!  I didn’t sleep well or for too long, but something I was stressing about today I no longer have to worry about, so that’s always nice.  I’m also just super happy that one of my favorite sports teams, the Dallas Mavericks, are 12-4 in their last 16 games.  Talk about being on fire.


----------



## -Lumi-

The weather is so pretty again today! Our backyard is currently in the midst of dealing with the melting snow so it's a bit muddy but still. I sat outside for a little bit today while my kitties played outside  I've also played some more Mario 3D World and it's been a lot of fun! I love being able to play as Toad he is my favourite, lol. Especially when he's in the little cat suit!! Oh he's so cute.

I also updated my About Me section on here! It took me forever because I am slow I decided that instead of talking about me I would link to all the wonderful artists who've drawn pictures for me and showcase the art that they've made for me. I don't think many people end up on my user page very often but I figured this way I could shoutout the lovely artists I've gotten to know on this site!


----------



## mayor.lauren

I'm happy to be almost done with final exams! This quarter has been especially stressful and I've honestly been having a really tough time. I'm so ready to be done and just enjoy my spring break and time off!


----------



## oak

My aunt surprised me with a card for Easter and it had a $100 gift card to the grocery store inside. Normally we get together for an Easter dinner but she said to use the gift card for me & my partner to have a turkey dinner at home instead. It was so generous of her. Imma buy a huge cheesecake and eat it until I don't feel well, I can't wait.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

turns out the headache i've been having over the past few days was because my wisdom tooth started growing again. i think it's done growing though because now it's as long as my molar. glad to know the cause and that's it's over with. fortunately it grew down and not sideways. my other one hasn't come in yet so i can't say anything on that though.


----------



## MrPicklez

Got a new Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra today so I'm just super excited to take good pictures of my cats again.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I memorized how to play a song within a combined 2-4 hours of playing and i'm so proud of myself because it usually takes me weeks.
Also my sibling got me free food and I get to see friends tomorrow, one of which we never get to hang out all that often so i'm excited for that.


----------



## Mariah

I met the friendliest orange stray cat today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my special interests always make me happy ;w;


----------



## gagtxt

I'm happy because I was able to get my blood tests done and over with today that I've been dreading and its just such a relief ! and now I'm cozy in my bed with nice music and just feeling really content :^ )


----------



## deana

I went thrift shopping today and got a few nice items so that put me in a good mood. I also decided I am going to dedicate a little bit of time each day to Super Mario Odyssey because I have way too many incomplete games    so I collected some moons this evening and made a little progress.


----------



## SublimeDonut

I got a tulip plant on a vase yesterday and did some reading to know how to best care for her. As I live in a tropical country, and she comes from cold climates, it's reccomended that I put an ice cube on her vase two times a day and I just found that so adorable. Like she's a friend coming over and requesting ice cubes for her drink. I have her set up in my room, next to my desk, and seeing her enjoy her cold drink makes me smile every time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

taking a mental health day from school. I'm still gonna go to the wind ensemble rehearsal cause our concert is this Sunday. but I woke up this morning not feeling well and I figured this was a good time to judt take a mini break from worrying about schoolwork (if I can) and do whatever. I might actually be able to find some time/energy to practice all my piano pieces lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that it's Friday and I made it through this terrible week. I need this weekend so desperately.


----------



## BluebearL

It's Saturday, official nap day. I hung up a huge new piece of art in my hallway to enhance the entrance and it looks great.


----------



## Merielle

Ordered another character CD for myself—this one should also come with a can badge to go on my corkboard!  It won't be arriving until some point in May, so I have a bit to wait, but that just gives me something to look forward to.  I also played some video games, talked with my aunt a little over the phone, and spent some time relaxing and watching Youtube/livestreams while working on some embroidery floss bracelets.  Some I'll be keeping for myself, but I'm not sure what I'll do with the rest of them at the moment.  Making them is calming and gives me something to do with my hands though, so I'm not going to worry about it too much. ^^


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I had a good time with my friends today. The only downside being my social battery is at an all-time low but that's fine, I had a great day.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

NEW AMONG US MAP SOON BABY!!! also i get to move in toby!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've found a new song that I love!!


----------



## mocha.

The day is still young but I’ve done a lot of cleaning, i’m waiting on my tamagotchis to sell & I’m going for a nice long walk in the sunshine at lunch


----------



## Toska

Today is my friend @Honey.mei ’s birthday and I’m super excited to celebrate it with her


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm getting a pandemic bonus on my next paycheck! :^)


----------



## Midoriya

I got riggedy riGGEDY RIGGEDY HIRED!!!    ✌


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I spent two hours this morning sobbing to my mom about how depression and me not being in control of my ADD/OCD/aspergers/etc is really negatively impacting my schoolwork. and she suddenly mentioned this vitamin called "stress B-complex" and she mentioned it helped my grandma a ton when she was pulling her hair out a lot. I figured it might be pricey but I gave in and said "yknow what I would do anything to feel truly happy again" so I went and got some from the store. 

took it when I got back and like? I've noticed such a drastic change? I've suddenly got so much energy, I don't feel dreary, I'm not craving sweets (or any food for that matter, just water), and I think I can actually start reading for my history essay instead of just moping about it. I've already got my dishes washed and that's been needing done for like a week (tbf I just got a new sponge and soap but still). I'm also not getting angry/frustrated really easily like I have been for the last week.

hopefully this keeps up cause I might actually be able to get ahead w my schoolwork again for once!!


----------



## Saylor

We're watching videos of sandpipers for class  I love these lil guys


----------



## pochy

my mom is getting her first covid vaccine tomorrow so i’m really happy for her... she’s a teacher so she’s prioritized, and i’ve been worried for every day that she has to go to school! i hope it all goes well without many side effects


----------



## Ichiban

didnt end up having to pay any of my covid student money back on taxes so now im sitting with over 8 thousand dollars in my bank account, going to get some more games soon lol


----------



## jiny

felt productive today so i redid my yearbook page i got assigned to!! it looks way better than it did before, hopefully my teacher likes it since shes pretty picky abt what the pages look like


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Playing New Horizons one year after it has been released feels so sweet. Yeah, it still has issues, but I won't forget the good times I had with it.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

People came to my island! I got back to the game on Thursday and oh lord was I scared to get those cockroaches.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've had a pretty good day overall. I finally got some decent sleep last night and woke up with very minimal back pain. I got my taxes done today so that's a relief and I'm happy with the amount of my refund. Plus the TBT Direct today announced some exciting things.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m off from work this week for spring break. I finally put all of my amiibo cards in an album so they’re all organized. I’m meeting a few people to finally try to sit in a restaurant distanced on Tuesday. I also get my second vaccine shot on the 1st! I’m basically happy about things coming up!


----------



## xara

i’m actually happy about quite a few things today! 

• got to hang out with my good friend @Midoriya for the first time in a while and it was super chill and i had a nice time! 
• the tbt direct! to be honest, i was only expecting the results of the st. patrick’s day raffle so the direct was definitely a wonderful surprise!
• sort of goes hand-in-hand with the direct but i’m super happy about the collectible restock!! managed to grab a peach and an apple for myself, completing my fruit collectible collection!  hoping to maybe get my hands on one of the house collectibles as well. 

*edit:* whoops forgot a few things!

• added the march and december birthstones to my collectible collection, both of their date’s being the birthdays of two people who mean a lot to me. <3
• added the white and yellow tulip collectibles to my collection as well!
• received moe’s photo in nh.


----------



## Alienfish

Ordered some other stuff last night, probably gonna pick DHL whenever I can send for it or stuff this time cause Postnord is so bad lol....

(if anyone wonders just older JE stuff, heh)


----------



## -Lumi-

This is more of a _things I've been happy about lately _post but still. 

-My new cinnamon buns body wash smells so nice, lol. I was a little nervous that it would be too heavy on the cinnamon smell but it's got a really nice balance and definitely smells sweet too! Plus the scent lingers throughout the day which is nice. Just wish I had the matching body lotion now  I might order the Raspberry Sorbet scent for the summer but maybe my decision to opt for more fruit scented things like that is why bees love me so much... hm.

-Super Mario 3D World is so cute! I never played it on the Wii U so maybe that's part of the charm but I'm really enjoying it. I love being able to play as Toad and it's nice having these smaller levels! The timer can be a little tricky for me sometimes and so can some of the platforming bits but at least if I die enough times I get that little invincibility suit  

-The weather is getting warmer! Winter is my favourite season with fall being a close second _but _I do also really love this time of the year. It's not dreadfully hot like it gets in the summer, it's just pleasant out. The sun is shining so everything looks nice and bright, we're able to have our windows open, and we are going to plant flowers soon! I think this year we might opt to buy some from a nursery or garden centre that are already partially grown because growing flowers from seeds never seems to work out.  

-My dads pointed out that a few of the youtuber's he watches are gay...? This one sounds a little odd _but _my dad is the kind of guy who used to shut the TV off if an LGBT character appeared on screen (unless it was played for laughs, then it was okay with him). And when he's mentioned they're gay it's not been in a hateful or mean spirited way just more of a, "did you know he was gay? He said so in a video!" which is a nice change to see. He's definitely still not perfect and if people are overtly gay it still bothers him. I'm also not sure if he would be okay with me being gay. It's one thing to just so happen to watch a youtuber who's gay and it's another thing to actively know somebody who is gay, especially one of his own kids. But it's progress so I'll take it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Weather is finally nice. Spring is officially here. And I don't have any obligations for the next few days (starting tomorrow, lol).


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I had a lot of fun chatting and playing some Jackbox games with my S/O and our uni friends yesterday over Discord! I even managed to snag a _fibbage 2_ game after being in last place for rounds 1 and 2.  

I've been making some progress on terraforming my island in _New Horizons_. I still have a large chunk of land that I don't quite know what to do with, but I know I'll figure something out.


----------



## -Lumi-

-Lumi- said:


> Snip



Quoting myself because I’m posting again sorry 

But!! @hollow finished a commission for me and I love it so much they did a phenomenal job  definitely something else that’s made me happy today! 

I love the colours and everything about it so much plus the best part about commissioning artists is that I get to meet so many lovely people!!

@BungoTheElf @Blink. @ReeBear @Plume I'm looking at all you wonderful people too!! Amazing artists that I’m so happy I got to meet  (@mocha. you are also super sweet we just haven’t talked tons!!)



Spoiler: The art!!


----------



## Jhine7

Went mountain biking today, very sore but lots of fun!


----------



## jiny

forgot to post here yesterday lol! but my bf surprised me w a visit yesterday, i was super happy to see him 
he even brought me a shamrock shake haha it was really yummy c:


----------



## JemAC

Had been expecting today to be a bad day following an awful nights sleep, early start and headache trying to sort out problems at work but from about lunchtime it's turned out to be quite good   

Had a really relaxing bath this afternoon and used a lovely bath bomb then followed this up with a little rest and cuddles with my kitten, who often curls up under my chin, purring loudly away. Then I did some online shopping, placed a very large order of bath bombs (courtesy of my lovely grandparents who offered to transfer me the money for a large basket full of them ) and also ordered Pokemon X for my 3DS, which I'm playing more again at the moment, it's been a long time since I've played it and I no longer know where my copy is so decided to replace it as I like the game and Xerneas is one of my favourite legendary Pokemon, really looking forward to play it again! Best of all I've also found out that my grandparents are coming round next Monday, it's been about 8 months since I've seen them (the longest time in my life I've gone without seeing them) and I've missed them loads so I really can't wait


----------



## Holla

I had a really good Saturday followed by today which has been a nice chill laid back Sunday. I wish more days were like this.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept fairly well again last night and didn't have too much to do today. But mostly I'm happy because my husband and I got to schedule an appointment for our first doses of the COVID vaccine for later this week. I wasn't expecting to be able to get it so quickly because neither of us is part of the at risk group or front line workers, but the area I live in is very conservative and I believe a lot of people are refusing the vaccine. Oh well, it just bumps us up the line faster.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I just booked for my first dose of the vaccine!
After pretty much working on a covid unit since January


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ps: I still love and appreciate all my friends here so much but I gotta give a shoutout to one special friend who isn't active here.


you guys might remember that the first person whom I addressed a Valentine's card to (and then later made another addressed to my friend Nessa) was my friend who used to be active here but isn't anymore. yeah I'm gonna kinda pour my heart out here if yall don't mind.

anyways, I talk to him every single day on discord and I don't think I could be happy a single day when I don't hear from him. I've gotten through some really hard points in my life because he was there to make me laugh and feel better abt myself and keep my company. it's been four years and while all my other close internet friends have kinda trailed off he stuck around. I haven't got the courage to actually say it to him yet (Im prob being kinda a bad friend lol) but ugh I just think abt everything we talk about and the interests we have in common and I just appreciate him soooo much. I don't know where I would be in my life if I hadn't met him. I really hope that someday we can meet in person and do all the fun things we have planned like trading Pokemon cards and going sight seeing and prob playing games together. I haven't even met him in person yet but I have such a huge amount of love/care for him that I can't even fully articulate it here.

I just hope he realizes that he's like my favorite person ever and I will protect him with my life


----------



## xara

today was a bit up-and-down but i’ve definitely got some things to be happy and thankful for! 

• got to add the white, red and yellow lily + pink house collectibles to my collection!
• did quite a few ac trades today! might be a bit silly but it actually made me feel sort of productive, which was nice. :’)
• the lovely @Roxxy was kind enough to give me 5 kerokerokeroppi snacks for free!! i’m so thankful and am looking forward to using them! <3 
• my amazing friend @lana. gifted me a blue pansy collectible . i’m so grateful to be able to add it to my collection and am so happy to have such wonderful friends in m life.


----------



## Psydye

Finally got my own room.


----------



## jiny

@lana. gifted me a mori collectible earlier today!   im so happy


----------



## milktae

I finally ordered some converse I’d been wanting for awhile, and turned in assignments I kept forgetting to do :’)


----------



## Snowesque

I received one of my very first dream dresses in the mail today!
I've been wanting to buy it at least five years back so I'm so excited to coordinate it!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oh my god. The child in me is screaming right now.
I always had the dream of owning the Kyogre Version of the Gameboy Advance SP, but it's not available in my region and they are nowadays selling for incredibly prices.. so that's a big nope. And now I just saw that they finally make replacement shells from it. So I can change the shell on my GBA to be Kyogre. FINALLY. YAY!!! *-*


----------



## Sophie23

I just ordered an awesome acnh planner book from Etsy  - I can’t wait to write everything about my new Island


----------



## Stella-Io

If I can't go out shopping for some 'retail therapy' then I'll just do it online.

I've been meaning to buy these for a while now, but I finally ordered some more posca markers so I hopefully have enough to draw some Zelda related stuff. I also ordered this reeeeaalllyy cool lookin colour shifting chrome polish on etsy that will come soon. It's coming pretty soon too, but it can take its time, my nails are so short and nubby, I've been constantly breaking them at work But when it does come I'm so gonna put it on right away.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am really happy today about, well learning how to make GIFs! 
I just need to learn how to upload them without them going blurry 

_I have been learning GraphicsGale and Godot. I also found a free 11 week course on basic coding from Harvard online. I have no idea if I will achieve this goal, but I want to make my own video game. But I am just happy to learn how to make GIFs lol as silly and simple as it sounds. I love pixel art, but GIFs makes it all the more fun. So I have alot of pixel art fun ahead of me regardless if I achieve my goal or not._


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm going to brunch with a very small group tomorrow. I'm halfway vaccinated and feel a little better about it, but still keeping my distance to my best extent and mask on except to eat. I'm not sure I'll enjoy going to a restaurant since I haven't dined in a place in a year, but I can try it at least.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started working on an arrangement for a song I really like, and i'm doing it by ear. I think it's going well which is great. =D


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I told my friend im thinking of applying at a university in Michigan for a master's in piano performance and he's like "bruh come to Michigan it's awesome here" and i love hearing that. if I'm accepted I'll be going to school pretty close to where he lives.

also he's coming to ohio soon and I prob won't get to see him but I'm still so happy abt that hdueiwbsh ;;w;;


----------



## Neb

I had lunch with my vaccinated grandma and great aunt. It was wonderful to catch up with them for the first time in a year.


----------



## Merielle

Today was pretty chill!  I made some sales, which I'm very happy about.  I also finished watching Markiplier's At Dead of Night series with my mom this morning, and then we took turns playing the new season of Fall Guys together.  Currently, I've got a livestream on in the background and I've started work on my next embroidery floss bracelet.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was so nice and warm today. It made walking my dog more enjoyable. I also got some things done that have been needing to be done for a while now, including calling the Social Security Administration about my brother's payee application to find out what's been holding it up. Hopefully, now that I have more information we can finally make some progress because he's been without any money for almost two months now and it's a huge burden for my mom and myself.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

TOBY'S MOVING IN


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night so didn’t get a chance to post. >_< yesterday was sort of a low day for me but some nice things still happened! 

• went island hopping in nh and unexpectedly invited cleo! she’s super cute and i’m excited to give her a chance. :’)
• added the white rose collectible to my collection!


----------



## Jam86

my birthday was way better than i thought it would be, it's the first one i've enjoyed in like 7 years i think
i got some lovely gifts and wonderful birthday wishes, which really made my day 

also i saw the new story of seasons trailer and it looks amazing so now i'm even more excited to play it than before


----------



## mocha.

Got 2 unconditional offers for uni, had a practice interview in preparation for tomorrow and my iPad arrived!! Have had such a productive and happy day today


----------



## Midoriya

To be honest, I kept looking at this thread over the past few days wanting to post something but feeling like it wasn’t the right time.  What’s wrong with me?  There’s never a wrong time to be happy.  

Anyway, I had a great first day at my new job and learned a lot and also met a few new faces, which is fun.  I was really missing that connection with other people.  Just to feel more like myself (I’m an ambivert).  Then I got home and have the rest of the day to do whatever I want.  My mom always reminded me when I was feeling down that attitude is latitude, and it really is true.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got a strawberry milkshake today! and my sunflowers and wildflowers are sprouting!


----------



## Toska

I got an amazing new pfp from @Snowifer and I couldn’t be happier! I also got to see some friends today, which always boosts my mood for a little bit!


----------



## Blueskyy

I had brunch inside of a place I love going to with 3 other people. I’m so happy I was able to go. It was my first time in the place in so long. Then, I took a nap and accidentally slept two hours or so.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been a lovely day, all things considered! Woke up feeling pretty gross and grumpy but I'm ending the day on a much brighter note.  

-For starters let's talk about collectibles! I was able to get my lineup filled with pink and white rose and I'm so pleased. I absolutely adore the colours _and _because they're all new they won't interfere with my birthstone line up. Now I can swap between this line up, or having my roses & sheep out with my birthstones, or just having a row of roses with my birthstones! Also in regards to collectibles @Dio is absolutely amazing and was able to get me a blue house for my friend @Saylor!! She was really kind and gifted me the sheep plushie I have so I really wanted to try and get a house for her. I'm so happy with how everything worked out.  

- @Roxxy has also been so amazing and definitely contributed to my day getting brighter! She helped me get my hands on all the Sanrio items and they make me so happy. I love all the furniture and the outfits so much. I have them displayed in my house right now but I think I'll put some pieces outside! They're so cute aaah.

-My nails are holding up so well!! Seems trivial but when I was working my first job a few years ago my nails would chip constantly because I worked with kids. Playing with toys, opening up craft things, hand washing, dishes, etc. they chipped all the time. Then with my last job working with kids we just weren't allowed to paint our nails at all. But one bright side to unemployment has been getting to paint them again! And gel nail polishes work _so _much better than traditional ones. They dry a lot quicker and that was always a tricky spot for me - I'd ruin my nails before they even dried, lol. And the colours just stick better than regular polishes do!

-Our tulips are coming back!! We didn't ever actually plant them, whoever lived in this house before us did and I'm so grateful for them, lol. I don't have a green thumb whatsoever and it feels like all the plants that we've tried to grow have withered away but the tulips! The tulips come back every year and I love them. The weather was so nice today I spent some of the day outside and it was lovely getting to see them start to grow back.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yooo after work today I walked to the craft store and got TRANSFER PAPER. I actually needed it yesterday for a drawing I was working on but I found out I didn't have any, even thou I thought I bought some. I made do yesterday and finished the drawing but I think this paper will make things easier in the future. And because it's a craft store and I had some extra time, I bought things in sale like wall art, washi tape and decorative plant pots.

Also my parents got me some more plant saucers so I can have more saucers to water my plants in.


----------



## Coach

Kinda posting prematurely for what will brighten up my day later (it's ~1am here atm), but I have the final one of my set of mock tests today. Since I had both of my other tests on monday, I will have thursday and friday to myself!


----------



## Merielle

This morning when I was opening the windows, I saw one of the neighbors' cats in the yard, rolling around in the leaves. ;v; It was super adorable.  Also, the birds in the area have finally noticed the birdfeeder my mom put up!  They're fun to watch, and so are my cats' reactions to them—they're both terribly frustrated by all the lovely birds they can't have.


----------



## MapleSilver

Finally getting out of this existential dread I've been in for the past few days. I was worried this was going to be the start of something way worse so really glad it seems to be going away now.


----------



## Livia

I successfully fixed one of my American girl dolls! Her limbs were really loose like dangling out of the socket and I was able to tighten them and also I wiped her with a mr clean sponge and got a bunch of stains off of her and a few other dolls. A bunch of my dolls had what looked like pink paint or nail polish spots on them, but I was able to remove most of it. Tightening the limbs was pretty easy too. The only hard/frustrating part was putting all the stuffing back in the doll. I wasn’t sure it would all fit. I also had some trouble getting the head back on, but my mom helped. It was super fun and I have 3 more dolls scheduled for “surgery” whenever I can get some hair elastics to do this again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally managed to get a new closet in my study room to replace the old one. It took me and my family the whole morning to assemble it together, but felt nice since it opened up slightly more space. It also gave my arms a little bit of workout so that could be another reason why it made me happy.

I watched a video on YouTube on how to drive faster in circuit racing. It provided an interesting insight so it’s something I could apply in racing games and feel good about getting quicker times!

Lastly, while it was more of something I’ve done yesterday, I’m getting even more comfortable drawing circles, including ovals. Heck, I’m starting to have a little fun drawing them!


----------



## milktae

I had a pretty good day at school today and got to talk one of my friends I hadn’t seen in awhile. My run star hike converse I ordered came in which I’m really happy about since I’d wanted them for awhile c:


----------



## xara

today honestly wasn’t the sexiest at times but it was still a nice day overall. 

• this isn’t about me but today was my lovely friend @Blink. ’s birthday! i do my best to wish everyone on here a happy birthday every day and i enjoy doing that a lot but my friends’ birthdays are always extra special to me.  i hope you had an amazing day, bby!
• the kind, amazing @mocha. made me some adorable chibi art of my island rep!! i wasn’t expecting this at all but it’s genuinely one of my favourite things ever! 


Spoiler: seriously,, look at it! 🤩









• had a nice cuddle with my cat! 
• and lastly, despite how tired and low energy i am, i still managed to drag myself into the shower. it sucks that even the simplest of tasks feel like too much for me a lot of the time but i’m happy that i’ll be going to bed clean. :’)


----------



## Blink.

xara said:


> today honestly wasn’t the sexiest at times but it was still a nice day overall.
> 
> • this isn’t about me but today was my lovely friend @Blink. ’s birthday! i do my best to wish everyone on here a happy birthday every day and i enjoy doing that a lot but my friends’ birthdays are always extra special to me.  i hope you had an amazing day, bby!
> • the kind, amazing @mocha. made me some adorable chibi art of my island rep!! i wasn’t expecting this at all but it’s genuinely one of my favourite things ever!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously,, look at it! 🤩
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363583
> 
> 
> • had a nice cuddle with my cat!
> • and lastly, despite how tired and low energy i am, i still managed to drag myself into the shower. it sucks that even the simplest of tasks feel like too much for me a lot of the time but i’m happy that i’ll be going to bed clean. :’)


I lob you bby 
and I appreciate every fiber of your existence 

I’m happy for all the birthday wishes across the forum and more ;-; I had a very unfortunate situation earlier this month and nearly had to cancel my 3 day vacation. Finally got to go on my PC today to check TBT and it was an absolute blessing to see all the nice comments c:

Xara tysm bby, u need the spa day of your dreams ;-;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My parents gave me $200 for clothes.
Why am I happy about this? Because I can finally buy some clothes that will help me identify as more of a guy instead of a girl. That'll boost my confidence through the roof i'm sure.

It also rained today. It's been very rainy and much colder this year than it usually gets, which is good. Maybe we won't reach 120 degrees this summer, but i'm sure we will anyway.


----------



## jiny

i got a good workout in today


----------



## mocha.

xara said:


> today honestly wasn’t the sexiest at times but it was still a nice day overall.
> 
> • this isn’t about me but today was my lovely friend @Blink. ’s birthday! i do my best to wish everyone on here a happy birthday every day and i enjoy doing that a lot but my friends’ birthdays are always extra special to me.  i hope you had an amazing day, bby!
> • the kind, amazing @mocha. made me some adorable chibi art of my island rep!! i wasn’t expecting this at all but it’s genuinely one of my favourite things ever!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously,, look at it! 🤩
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363583
> 
> 
> • had a nice cuddle with my cat!
> • and lastly, despite how tired and low energy i am, i still managed to drag myself into the shower. it sucks that even the simplest of tasks feel like too much for me a lot of the time but i’m happy that i’ll be going to bed clean. :’)


I am soo glad you liked it & I hope it managed to brighten your day a little!! Also I’m v v proud of you for managing to shower today, I know how challenging the little tasks can be so they should always be celebrated!!

also I forgot to add this to my post here yesterday but I also bought some nfl merch for my boyfriend to celebrate our 2 year anniversary next week! He has no idea I’ve bought it for him & im so so excited to give him his present.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've finally got the money back for trading in my old phone after weeks of pressing the matter further with the phone company who have somehow misplaced it. Then after ringing up my network provider due to abnormally priced phone bill I've been compensated a lot of money due to a big error that they failed to notify me about years ago.


----------



## KittenNoir

Finally hearing good news about my health


----------



## mocha.

Just finished my uni interview that I was stressing out about - think it went well and luckily I had a rough idea of how to answer all the questions haha! Just feel so relieved to have it out of the way, I’ve always struggled with interviews.


----------



## Toska

I just had a very important test this morning and I did extremely well on it! It feels good to feel good about yourself for just a few moments.


----------



## Alienfish

Could finally pay customs for both my packages (one from Japan, one from the US). The Japan one has been stuck for literally no reason in customs and they even wanted me to pay but couldn't give me an invoice until now so I've been on them and mail for a good time now lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that both my Mom and my Dad were able to get their first shot of the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## jiny

my boyfriend might be getting the moderna vaccine on friday!!!


----------



## Stella-Io

My posca markers that I ordered are -hopefully- arriving sooner than first expected


----------



## Frida644

I had a great time with my mom in a while! We just danced and laughed to music from cher!
Oh and I finally bought a piece of clothing I‘ve wanted for weeks!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was slightly less stressful for me at work. I got everything done that needed to be done. The weather was warm and the sun came out in the afternoon. Lastly, I got my dog's annual check-up done and they were able to vaccinate him for heartworms so I don't have to give him the pill every month.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i taught my dog a new trick and he got down one we were working on! he learned to wave!

now i've started to teach him to put his chin in my hand cus he's very fussy when having his face clipped. he's got the putting it in my hand part down, now we're working on having him wait. starting out with like 3 seconds and we'll move on to more from there. he keeps thinking i want his paw. xD

now i'm looking up more stuff to teach him that's beneficial as well. so far he knows sit, lay down, shake, high five, wave, wait, and partially chin (the word i'm using for the newest trick). i'm thinking maybe quiet/speak and back up (he's always underfoot that would help alot). i need to teach him stay, but if you have food/something he wants he'll follow you everywhere so that ones proving difficult.


----------



## xara

• had a milkshake today! probably wasn’t the smartest decision since those almost always upset my tummy but i was craving one so,, worth it. 
• cuddled with my lovely kitty! 
• tt’d moe out in nh,, just have to work on getting zucker out and i’ll be done with tt for a while! also finished the “greedy weeder” nm achievement. :’)
• managed to snag a cyan house collectible during the restock! i’m super happy and grateful to be able to add it to my collection. 
• and lastly, sold one of my spare f13 candies! this one isn’t really a big deal but with how many people are currently selling them, it always feels like a miracle of sorts whenever i get to offload one of mine.


----------



## jiny

i managed to snag a cyan and pink house from the restock today <33 they look adorable in my lineup!
i also ate a salad from chick-fil-a and it was sooo good 10/10 would eat again
lastly i took a nice nap and i feel refreshed :")


----------



## deana

A couple of good things from today 

-I bought 2 new t-shirts and I really need more shirts so I was happy to find 2 suitable ones 
-I'm trying to do journaling semi-regularly and I remembered to spend some time on that today 
-Had a nice walk outside 
-Managed to get a cyan house in the restock 
-Lastly, spent the evening watching old episodes of The Price Is Right with my partner which was really lovely  I'm sure that sounds really random but the show really brings back happy memories for me and makes me feel like I've been transported back to a simpler time in my life


----------



## mocha.

Managed to get my NFL order sorted today after phoning so hopefully that will arrive soon!
Did my good deed for the day and brought the bins in for our flat 
About to volunteer with a pupil in around half an hour - then on hols for 2 weeks!
Just learned about the iron lamp gift in acnh , I don’t have the lamp but managed to do it with the shelf instead! Also I’m really enjoying playing the game again at the moment. Decorating my island has been really calming 
Watched Limmy’s stream for the majority of the morning which I always love!
Made a start on my essay and I’m around halfway there!
Drew a little more on my iPad - for someone who complains about capitalism a lot I sure am sucked into their tricks  but it’s such a good product and I’ve loved the freedom to draw whenever I want!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Today is my friday! it’s my birthday weekend! i’m leading a class that focuses on diversity and inclusion at the work place. i’m meeting with my mentor for my women’s focus group. they are going to start an LGBTQ focus group for my company that i am looking forward to join as an ally! 

I’m seeing a lot of progressive moves being made at my company and it’s nice to see this company in the throes of the corporate world come out and go against and stay against the grain.


----------



## JemAC

Wasn't expecting today to be a good day, I had to be up early for work (though it was only a half day at least) then I had to go for my blood tests, have them done every few weeks but can never get used to them as I hate needles , and it's the second year anniversary of my uncles sudden death which is hard all round but there have actually been some good parts I've been happy about:


my dad took one of the cars for a service and was out much longer then expected and no longer felt like going to do the grocery shopping till tomorrow so it's takeaway for dinner, we've picked pizza and while I don't actually like pizza the place we have it from has amazing cheesy garlic bread which is probably one of the best cheesy breads I've ever had so really looking forward to that 
having been at work on early starts for the last few days I'm really looking forward to having the next few days off to catch up on some sleep and to have time to play games, in particular my newly arrived Pokemon X which I'm really enjoying so far but haven't had enough time to play yet so can't wait to have a few days focusing on that!
the flowers my mum arranged to be sent to my grandparents were delivered to them today and they really loved them and were touched by the gesture, obviously it would've been better if we could be with them today but I'm really happy that the little gift has put a smile on their face on a day I know they'll be struggling and now it's only a few days till we finally see them again, getting close to counting down the hours


----------



## Midoriya

Today definitely has been a much better day than yesterday.  I got to sleep in and then have a delicious brunch.  Then I’ve been able to play some games and actually have some time to myself without any distractions.  Also, I think I’m going to be returning to martial arts on Saturday, which is also the day My Hero Academia season five premieres!  Then I start training for my new job next week.  Things are definitely looking up.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband and I got our first Covid shots today! Other than some slight swelling and discomfort in my arm, no major side effects. I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday. I'm desperate for the weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

we've got a thunderstorm for the first time this year and I love it! ty for passing it onto me @Midoriya (I saw you mention it earlier) 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021

also was oddly very productive today, I got every single thing done I wanted to do. days like today are rare so I took full advantage of it!


----------



## Merielle

The past couple days have been a little rough on me, but I'm happy to say that I _finally_ got Punchy's pic in New Leaf today!!  He's been in my town for absolute ages and no matter what I did for him, he'd never given me his picture.  I thought I'd just have to get it on April Fool's Day, but I'm happy to have gotten it before then!  Also, one of my cats has been in an unusually cuddly mood this evening and he's being super adorable. ;v;


----------



## Neb

Taking a quick walk and listening to some music back home lifted my mood after an awful week. I think I can finish the week in one piece now.


----------



## jiny

i got another good workout in today!! c: doing good so far


----------



## xara

• went island hopping in nh and invited sherb! 
• added the red rose and white pansy collectibles to my collection :’)
• worked on my nh park area and rooms quite a bit - i’m happy with how things are coming along! 
• attended my last night school class! 
• cuddled with my kitty


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriend will come back home today, so that's always worth mentioning! 
Also the sun seems to still be there, while they said it would be raining the whole day.
I also sell a game today, so money yay!


----------



## ali.di.magix

Had my last shift at my current job to get ready for my next job! I'm kinda sad to be leaving as my current job actually turned out quite alright after a while, but also glad to be moving onto something much better


----------



## Jhine7

My girlfriend's birthday today so will be a fun day hanging out with her family


----------



## Imbri

I got an appointment tomorrow to get my first shot. Here's to getting Stabbed for Science.


----------



## jadetine

The Sanrio amiibo cards sold out while I was entering my CC info; I was so stunned because they were in my cart!  I can't really leave the house in the mornings, so I was resigned to trading on the forum.  (It's not like the days of my youth where I could stand in line overnight like I did for the Wii). 
A few minutes later, my sister sends me this photo:




I don't have words to express my joy. SHE IS SO AWESOME!!! <3


----------



## Sophie23

My ACNH Planner book from Etsy finally arrived! I’m going start again on acnh tomorrow 

I’m so happy


----------



## mocha.

I got a conditional offer from the uni I wanted!! I was so frightened I’d messed up the interview so I’m really happy they’ve gotten back to me. It’s a big step as I’ll have to move from Scotland to England but I’m so ready for it!
Been drawing a lot today - finished one of my favourite pieces of art that I’ve done and I’ve had a lot of people contact me for artwork which makes me happy c:


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I've been finding it so much easier to exercise after work since it's still relatively bright outside in the evening! I'm having lots of fun with mixing up workout routines to keep things fresh.
Downloaded _Monster Hunter Rise_, so I'm looking forward to playing that with my S/O having my S/O carry me in the missions this weekend.
My island is coming together nicely! I still have quite a few villager homes to move around and plenty of decorating to do, but I'm having lots of fun with it.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that it’s a Friday and the weekend is almost here, and really excited to watch the season finale of Jujutsu Kaisen.  I missed my antidepressant last night and only got around 4-5 hours of sleep (I stayed up playing Genshin Impact like a dumbo, lol).  However, I’ve been able to cling onto my S/O today and be sweet to her, and she has been sweet to me.  She’s all the medicine I need.


----------



## tiffanistarr

it's friday, i'm on a mini vacation, i got the sanrio cards, i get to talk to my long distance weird relationship partner dude today, it's a good day


----------



## ForgottenT

Been a long week at work, I’m happy that it’s finally weekend so that I can relax.


----------



## oak

I ate a hot fudge sundae in the park with my man. Also the cherry blossom trees have bloomed all over the park so it's all beautiful and pink everywhere. I love cherry blossom season.


----------



## Saylor

It's raining! I was hoping we'd get some. It's so nice watching it come down by the window while I read.


----------



## tomatospooks666

took a nice shower, played some acnh and i'm making pretty good progress on my story after days of being blocked writing it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Whoah, dudes. Today was the first day of the Latin Play rehearsal, and, like, acting is so fun. It really was! I think I really showed my enthusiasm lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I don't have any major plans for the weekend. I'll get to finish up some anime and just relax. I'm also excited to see what's in store for us tomorrow on the forum with the Easter Event.


----------



## xara

• i somehow managed to get my hands on a pack of the sanrio amiibo cards!! with how quickly they sold out + store websites crashing and/or not letting people check out, i genuinely wasn’t expecting to walk away with anything but i am so, so happy that i did and am super excited for them to arrive!! 
• tt’d zucker out in nh
• went island hopping and invited pietro, one of my favourite villagers! <3
• finally got around to vacuuming my room
• cuddled with my kitty twice
• did a lot of designing and landscaping in nh
• the first trailer for james gunn’s “suicide squad” dropped today
• tried a new ben and jerry’s flavour (s’more please) and yooo??? it’s literally so good omg.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that I get one more week of nice, 70-80 degree weather before my state's weather falls apart and we reach the 90's next Friday.
Also school has been relatively easy which is nice. (although my grades could use some help but shh we don't talk about that)


----------



## Merielle

Today was pretty busy and not super fun, but my dad got his second dose of the Covid-19 vaccine today!!  My mom and I are still waiting for a spot to get ours, but since he's a teacher and has to be around students and staff sometimes, it's a big relief for all of us that he's gotten both his shots.  It also looks like we're about to sell my grandmother's house!  There's a few more things to be done before closing and all that still, but it looks like it's finally wrapping up.  And finally, we got our heater/AC fixed today, along with a light that was flickering like mad and making my bathroom look like a scene from a paranormal horror movie, so I don't have to worry about either of those things anymore.


----------



## Blueskyy

I was able to get to the park! An amiibo trade also came in, and I’m thinking my final one for now should come tomorrow. That’s about it for today!


----------



## EerieCreatures

Been having a rough go of things lately, but today I'm happy that I managed to snag a pack of the Sanrio amiibo cards this morning (after a ton of difficulty!) which was kind of a little adventure for me and my mom to acquire. I also was able to get a Byleth amiibo figure today too, which was really neat!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my package from Japan finally yesterday! (some old JE merch/magazines/flyers etc.)

Everything is fine with it thank goodness I almost thought they would have ripped it since it got stuck and stuff lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Also got my tiedye-dresses from the US today. Est. time said Monday but lo and behold the surprise when they drove it to my pick-up place this morning


----------



## tiffanistarr

ITS MY BIRTHDAY

yay for aging and getting old!


----------



## -Lumi-

I have officially accepted that I am not meant to save up tons & tons of TBT. I mean, how am I when we have such amazing artists here on the forum?? 

Thank you to @Snowifer for the adorable and wonderful picture!! I love it so much. It brings me so much joy I love how cute & squishy the little doodle characters look kdshgkjhdgsd it's so cute.  I am _very_ tempted to have a signature made up of me and my girlfriend hunting for Easter eggs, too.



Spoiler: New art!












Edited to add some more lovely things that happened today!

-We made soup for dinner and it turned out really yummy! 

-I got all my bedding and clothes washed today 

-I got to catch up with a friend I haven’t spoken to in a while! It was really lovely getting to hear how things have been going with her. I can’t wait until I’m able to see her again 



tiffanistarr said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAY
> 
> yay for aging and getting old!



Happy birthday!!  I hope you have a wonderful day - hopefully wherever you are is getting some lovely spring weather!


----------



## OtakuTrash

I FINALLY found a way to eat all of the sweets! I ate all of the candy my sis hid. It is *mine.*


----------



## hakutaku

I accepted one of my university offers!


----------



## Stella-Io

After being delayed, my package of posca markers came today! Also which I didn't know would come today, was the nail polish I ordered. This is no regular nail polish, no, it's colour shifting holographic polish, stuff I can't find in stores.

Also I got off of work early (thou my boss said it to get my ear checked out), went shopping and bought stuff.


----------



## Sophie23

I started again on acnh and found the perfect map with the fruit I wanted 
* Information of my new island on my signature & ACNH Journal *


----------



## dragonpisces69

I successfully discovered what kind of microphone I should and am able to use when recording with OBS on my new game PC (that I only just received and booted up yesterday)! Very excited to finally start a proper Let's Play of Lego Stunt Rally for YouTube anytime soon


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that it's been a really nice day today so far. Finally got enough sleep and cleaned myself up a bit after my life started to slowly fall back apart again and played some old favorite vgs of mine. I believe my switch finally got sent in to be fixed, which is good.
also why is it actually perfect outside?


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a fantastic day so far.  I watched the season five premiere of MHA in the morning, and then I returned to martial arts after being out of it for more than a year in the afternoon.  I had a really good time training while there, and it turns out I still got the hang of things.  I’m really looking forward to watching the volume finale of RWBY soon as well as having some time to do whatever I want.  Also, it’s just a really nice day outside.


----------



## LadyDestani

It has been a pretty good day so far. I got plenty of sleep last night and feel well rested. My back is feeling much better and the slight soreness in my arm from my first Covid injection was gone as of this morning. The weather has been warm and beautiful for the past two days. I watched some anime today and even found time to read a little bit. I've got an idea for the Egg Decorating challenge that I hope I can pull off. I just need to buy the supplies. I also finally received my father's insurance check in the mail and I already have an appointment with the bank later in the week to set up an account for my mom so I can manage her money better.

All in all, I'm just feeling surprisingly upbeat and positive today. I hope this feeling lasts.


----------



## Shawna

1. Turns out I had enough money on my Switch for my Nintendo Online to get renewed on its own
2. Finally caught a golden trout on NH


----------



## xara

i am,, running on very little sleep and i’m grouchy but i’ve had worse days. :’)

• did quite a few ac trades today! also got to add some new clothing to my catalog and completed the second last milestone for the “diy furniture” nm achievement as well. 

• cuddled with my kitty.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Today I learned how to play a song properly within the night like what the heck-
I already knew the notes and everything prior to this but I couldn't play it so I stopped for a few months, now I pick it back up and I can play it?? oh well I'm happy and that's what matters


----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoiler: don’t click if u hate needles



I successfully inserted an IV in a patient without anyone’s help/supervision for the first time!! I’m so happy that I’m finally getting the hang of it after struggling to advance the cannula in for a long time. I was starting to think I was a lost cause haha but practice definitely helps


----------



## Shawna

So, I heard people 16 and older will be eligible for the COVID vaccine starting Monday in my state. 
(though my dad will wait a few weeks or so to get us in, so we don't have to go when it is packed or have to wait a looooooooooong time)


----------



## Romaki

I restarted my island for the anniversary and nothing gives me as much serotonin as the beginning of the game. If they ever make a spinoff where you just create and decorate an island and move on to the next one, I'd be soooo happy. Happy Island Designer, pls.


----------



## EerieCreatures

I am happy today for a lot of reasons, actually! I managed to get an item for NH that I've been after, helped someone else get some items they wanted, did some cleaning in my storage, and made a design I'm really happy with for my best friend!! c: I also got to play with her a little too, which was really nice!


----------



## BluebearL

Quite unexpectedly... preparing and painting my egg for the contest has been really relaxing and therapeutic. I will have to get back into crafts once I get some more time one of these days!

I am also really happy because I get to see my whole family on the upcoming Good Friday including my siblings, sister-in-law, niece, and parents. Our easters consist of a lot of time committed to cooking in the kitchen, cooking has always been at the centre of my family. We make only the best hot cross buns of course!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Started playing _Monster Hunter Rise_ with my S/O last night and I had so much fun! I tried out some weapons in the training area and still stuck with the hunter horn. I did a lot better since trying out the demo that one time with him, shortly after it was available.   We were stuck on this one monster for over two hours (we had to restart the quest twice). It was funny because I fainted three times during our first attempt, once during the second attempt, and my S/O fainted the rest of the times during our second and third attempt because he got cocky and tried to challenge the monster's huge hitboxes. I have evolved from button-mashing to _controlled_ button-mashing.

It kinda stinks that Bunny Day in ACNH is time-locked because all I want to do now is slay monsters.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today’s been really lovely so far!

-The new Bunny Day furniture items are so cute! I love the bunny rabbit topiaries - I hope we get more furniture like it

-I went grocery shoppinggg. I don’t love going and I didn’t get _everything _we needed but I’m going to bake cookies tomorrow I think! I also got some mini eggs because they were on sale 

- @BungoTheElf and @mocha. made me the most wonderful Easter pictures!! My avatar was made by Mocha and my signature was made by Bungo. Bungo was also super amazing and made me a version to use as my wallpaper!! I love it so much 


Spoiler: Wallpaper










-My kitties are so cute and I love them so much  They’ve both been upstairs in my room quite a bit today because the weather is pretty chilly today!


----------



## satine

I have finally broken out of my depression enough to actually work on getting myself back up on my feet with school, self-care and everything else. 

I'm not caught up by any means. I'm still swamped with catch-up work and immensely stressed about my grades. For a long time I was stagnant because I felt so humiliated and guilty for the effect that my mental turmoils had on my work ethic was a student and my grades. I still feel that way but I'm not just moping about it anymore. I'm praying and hoping that I can get everything I need to get done tonight so I can have a good week starting tomorrow. It's been weeks and weeks of me being in this slump so I'm so pumped to get out of it. Hopefully tomorrow I will be waking up before 11AM and working out like usual!


----------



## Neb

I had a phone call with one of my moms while she’s up in Portland. Talking with her has made this week a lot easier!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ my dog is finally getting stay down! and he pretty much has the chin trick down too
☀i got a blizzard yesterday!
☀lots of the old tom and jerry movies i watched as a kid are free on xfinity right now along with the ones that are kind of underrated. been watching them all over the past few days. shiver me whiskers and blast off to mars are still some of my favs, but i did like the lost dragon alot (that's a newer one i watched) and finally got to watch the wizard of oz ones. the chocolate factory one isn't up. ;^;
☀the care bears big wish movie is on there too so i started watching that last night. the 3d animation is kinda uncanny valley, but charming in a way to me? haven't gotten to the bit with the new bears so i can't recall if i liked them much or not.
☀the first care bears movie is there too, but for some reason it won't work? it says its free, but when i go to watch it it's not in that app.
☀there's gonna be a cooking show with duff goldman and muppets! it's not the regular muppets, but some newer ones (a robot and crab is what i can see). very interested in that since i love puppets/muppets and baking! it's only on discovery+ tho which means i can't watch it :'c
☀my garden's doing well! so far the only things that have sprouted are my sunflowers and wildflowers and i had an ant hill problem, but they got poisoned. but it's getting lots of water with all the spring showers lately.


----------



## Merielle

-Got back into playing Rune Factory 4 Special today and I've finally finished Act 2!  It was nice getting back to my dear Arthur after so long; I've missed him.  
-We were also supposed to get some really rough weather today, but thankfully it didn't happen after all.  We had a little bit of thunder, but that was it—severe weather usually makes me super anxious, so I'm relieved I was able to enjoy my day without really worrying about it.
-I ordered a couple pieces of merch that just got released!  It's supposed to come with a random pin as a bonus, so fingers crossed that I'll get a character I like!!  I _might_ get myself a set of blind boxes too to try for one acrylic stand in particular, but those are always a gamble, so we'll see.  It would mean another chance at the random bonus pin though, so it's extra tempting.


----------



## LadyDestani

I ordered some craft eggs from Amazon today and should get them by Wednesday, which is perfect since I won't have time to work on decorating the egg until Friday anyway. I also found all of the other supplies I'll need to complete my idea in my basement so I shouldn't have to buy anything else. Fingers crossed I can actually make something that looks halfway like the vision in my head.

I'm also happy that this is a short week for me. I have Friday off for Good Friday.


----------



## jiny

i got to hang out with my boyfriend today!!! c:


----------



## xara

• i slept really well last night! probably because i was so exhausted since i had only slept like,, 2 hours the night before but it was still nice! 
• cuddled with my kitty, as per usual! we cuddled twice today lol
• hung out with my friend @Dunquixote! they were so patient with me and i had fun even though they probably regret suggesting that we play hide and seek. 
• worked on my nh island a bit.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m super happy that I have one more day today before I start work.  I’m also excited to get vaccinated soon and get back into martial arts and exercising.  Plus, the weather outside is nice again today.


----------



## JemAC

Got to see my grandparents today for the first time in over 6 months and even got to give them both a hug for the first time in a year as they’ve recently had their second vaccinations and I’ve already had my first 

Weather was really nice today so we could sit out and enjoy the sun and even managed to fit a few board games in! My mum also took them to have a look at their new home and have a chat with the builder, it’s still currently been built but they’re hoping to move in around June/July and then they’ll live just up the road so am really excited for that


----------



## Balverine

It's my pup's birthday!



Spoiler: video of his cake and presents if anyone is interested lol


----------



## -Lumi-

I made supper tonight and my dad said I did a good job!  We’ll usually make dinner together since I don’t like touching raw meat  But I bought some rubber gloves the other day which helps. It still feels gross, lol, but it’s not _as _bad as touching it with my hands. 

I just made some grilled chicken & veggies in the oven. Nothing fancy but still. I cleaned everything up as I went, too. All I had left to wash was the plates we ate off of.

Then I washed the strawberries & raspberries I bought yesterday. They taste really yummy which I’m happy about! Strawberries can be hit or miss but these ones (or the ones I had anyways) are nice and sweet. Here’s to hoping I eat all the raspberries before they go bad  maybe I’ll make pancakes tomorrow o: and have raspberries with them


----------



## Toska

I’m on the phone with somebody I really care about right now. He is talking about Minecraft, something I know nothing about, but I still love talking to him.


----------



## Coach

Playstation has a game I have been wanting to try out for ages for free currently (Subnautica, if anyone is wondering). I played it for a couple of hours and it is really cool! Also, the weather was actually nice and sunny today which made a nice change.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was a little cool but sunny today and I had a nice, chill day of work. I actually accomplished everything I set out to do today plus a little more, so that felt good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

YOU GUYS I JUST CAME OVER MY HORRENDOUS SOCIAL ANXIETY AND ASKED MY FRIEND IF WE COULD MEET UP FOR THE FIRST TIME AND IM GONNA GO SEE HIM IN MAY SHSJJWHXHSJW

THIS IS SUCH A HUGE STEP FOR ME 


also I'm shaking and in tears and I have a headache because my anxiety is so atrocious but I DON'T EVEN CARE CAUSE I FINALLY GET TO SEE MY BOYYYYYYY AHAJWJAJABAHWHWHABSHWH


----------



## xara

• added 2 new items to my nh catalog.
• worked on my island a lot today and i’m genuinely so pleased with how things are going! for the past year, i’ve been avoiding screenshots of other peoples’ islands and dream addresses because while i’m astonished by this community’s talent and creativity, it definitely leaves me feeling inadequate at times, too. but recently, i decided to switch up my decorating style a bit and i’m so glad that i did because my island and house are looking great!  i’ll probably have my very first completed area within the next day or two and i’m super excited!
• another day, another cuddle with my lovely kitty! ^_^
• the new nook points feature launched today! i’m excited to get my hands on the framed photos,, maybe over time, they’ll add photos of the other npcs? :’o


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I'm going on a road trip. And I might stop at Disney, which I'm psyched about. I miss that place.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a really great first day at work.  Love the job, coworkers, and everything.  In fact, the two people I worked with have the same dynamic as Itadori, Kugisaki, and Fushiguro from Jujutsu Kaisen (I’m Fushiguro).  Now I just need Lost in Paradise to play while I’m making coffee.  LOL

Also, I’m getting my first COVID vaccine shot tomorrow!


----------



## Velo

My dudes.
It has been a turbulent week of ups and downs.
I have had a MAJOR health scare, but the maybe best news is that I think (?) I am in the clear.
What I am truly happy about today is feeling zen about being home and off work for the past 4 days. It was supposed to be 3, but I have  convinced my boyfriend to do that extra 4th day, because I just really needed it.
I have spent SO MUCH time with my beautiful rat babies!!! And of course my lovely boyfriend! And my home!! It's just good to be home with my family and hopefully (??) healthy.



Spoiler: here's the cuties!



Just a couple sleepy pics of Willow, Lily, Cleffa & Espeon~


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but I forget to post things-

I went out on a day trip yesterday (wearing masks ofc and we mostly were outside). I did some shopping and got some nice stuff like pretty rocks and jewelry. I also got two tillasdanias or however the air plants name is spelled. I also bought a pineapple plushie and a dolphin stuffed animal to add to my already big collection of dolphin stuffed animals.

And for today I went in for a follow up on my ear, since it got infected and all on Saturday. The doctor said it's healing good. I asked if I could break open the pills I've been taking instead of swallowing since I have trouble with that (the pills are gel so I'm technically not supoosed to crush them) and he instead switched my prescription over to a liquid version so now I don't have to dread taking my antibiotics YAY


----------



## mocha.

- been at work since 5 am and realised I had an essay due for tomorrow that I'd barely started, it's now almost 9:30pm but I'm finally done !! yay !!
- had Nandos for tea again this evening
- just remembered I got a free bag of mini eggs from work which are in my bag
- going to play animal crossing and chill out the rest of this evening 
- also im off college/work the next few days so can rest and get some work done !!


----------



## jiny

im getting my vaccine on friday!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally gonna have an all-balloon lineup soon and I'm so excited


----------



## Blueskyy

I was back in my work routine yesterday after a week off. I ended up going to the park for a long walk right after. I fell asleep suddenly I guess, because my phone was not charged when I randomly woke up at 3 am (Oh boy, 3 am!) I went back to sleep for 3 more hours until my alarm. Had work again today and just finished another walk at the park. Now sitting with my screen door and window open as I make dinner. I also get my second vaccine on Thursday afternoon!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I've wanted to start a CD collection for quite some time now and i'm happy to say I bought my first 2. =DD

proud to say that they're the soundtracks to camp rock 2 and high school musical 1.


----------



## LadyDestani

The nice weather continued through today and it really makes my mood so much better when it's clear and at least semi-warm outside. I have a half-day of work tomorrow because I'm taking my mom in the afternoon to start a new bank account with my bank where I can manage her finances easier. I'm looking forward to getting that done and hopefully wrapping up a few other things that still need to be taken care of.


----------



## xara

• added a new item to my nh catalog.
• slept well again last night!  i don’t even mind that i slept in until like,, 3pm lol. 
• sold some regular wood stacks to @skweegee and they were kind enough to send over extra tbt!  thank you again! 
• sold my last extra matryoshka doll collectible! selling my extra collectibles has definitely been a slow process but i’m getting there! 
• and of course,, cuddled with my kitty. :3


----------



## Dunquixote

Happy to have chatted with a couple of my friends on here a little and hearing that they’re all doing well.  special shoutout to @WaileaNoRei who has seriously helped ease some major anxiety off. Words alone cannot express how grateful and how happy I am.


----------



## Merielle

-I set aside a good chunk of my afternoon to painting my egg for the contest and I had a lot of fun with it!  It gave me a chance to try out some paints I've had for a while now too.
-Missed a late-night livestream last night because I was asleep, but I've been catching up with it little-by-little throughout the day!  The nice part about catching up with livestreams later is that I can pause whenever and I don't have to worry about missing anything. ;v;


----------



## Chris

I've finally found the magic solution to keep my hair styled long after other products would have failed on me. I did this about 24hrs ago; it has survived filming under hot lights, cooking in a steam-filled kitchen, drinking with the boys, and a full night of tossing and turning in bed and it's still standing. 



Spoiler: Hair.


----------



## Imbri

My mother and I realized that we will both be fully vaccinated by May. My birthday is a week after Mother's Day, so we generally combine it into a Girls' Day - lunch, window shopping, sitting down on the beach, stuff like that. Other than when she drove me to my hand surgery in October, I haven't seen her in a year and a half.

We had planned for me to grab a pizza or something and go to her place, and just sit out on the deck. She texted me this morning, saying that she'd rather come down my way. She wants me to grab some of my dolls, she'll bring her camera, and we'll go around town and take some pictures - the park, the beach, some wooded areas, etc. Then we'll go to a restaurant that has outdoor seating, right on the water, for lunch. I can't wait!


----------



## Sophie23

I finally got the museum on acnh today so I was finally allowed to donate my stuff  

And I got a Easter Card - irl


----------



## Blackwolves

I finally got Wolfgang! My dreamie for a long time~


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been worrying about my project for History cause I have to read a lot and do a bunch of research before I can even start writing, and then I have to be careful not to accidentally plagiarize the paper in my supreme exhaustion.

luckily though I got the debate statement pretty much written last night, so I'll edit and submit that tonight and use it as a reference for the bigger paper


----------



## Midoriya

Ironically enough, I was about to post about getting my first COVID vaccine shot today when I realized someone had already made a thread for that.  

Other than that though I had a great day at work and a delicious lunch as well!  Have been having all kinds of good days lately.  Hopefully this continues leading up to my birthday.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm happy that i'm pretty sure i don't even have stage fright because at school the student council started playing crusin' for a bruisin' and surf's up at lunch from teen beach movie back to back, and me being a disney channel nerd started dancing the choreography to both the songs by myself.
i'm just happy that i'm proud of myself for doing that. 2 years ago i would have never thought of doing that. i'm cured lol


----------



## EerieCreatures

I had fun playing animal crossing with my best friend, as well as getting a hold of some items I've really wanted! ^^ I'm also happy that my doctor's appointment this morning went pretty well!


----------



## Stella-Io

Vrisnem said:


> I've finally found the magic solution to keep my hair styled long after other products would have failed on me. I did this about 24hrs ago; it has survived filming under hot lights, cooking in a steam-filled kitchen, drinking with the boys, and a full night of tossing and turning in bed and it's still standing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365160



I know we live in different countries but I'm still curious as to what brand this is. One day I would like to get a haircut similar to yours, shaved off sides, hair on top and spikey, but I would need a good product that can actually keep my thin fine hair up. Also you look so good!



Today my posca markers finally came in the mail, after being delayed. Idk what is up with the local mail lately but this is my second package that got delayed. Atleast they're near so I can get to drawing with browns, peaches and pinks.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got so much stuff done today:

I paid off and cancelled one of my dad's credit cards.
I called Comcast and hopefully (fingers crossed) finally got them to properly update the card info on my mom's account so I can cancel my dad's other credit card.
I took my mom to get her new checking account set up with my bank so now I can manage her bills online.
I went through a bunch of my parents' mail and sorted it so I can take care of the priority stuff first.

It was also nice just spending the afternoon with my mom even if we did only work on a bunch of financial stuff. She also got a package in the mail today that she had ordered for me before Christmas. It's an adorable figurine of an elephant mama and baby holding trunks and it says "Never Forget I Love You".

Oh, and also my craft eggs arrived today so I can start working on my submission for the TBT event this Friday.


----------



## xara

• got pashmina’s photo in nh!! 
• went island hopping and replaced pashmina with freya! within the last year, i’ve had all 3 of the snooty wolves on my island but i’m definitely not complaining! 
• did a lot of decorating in nh, too and actually completed my basement! it’s honestly so, so pretty and i’m proud of myself! my upstairs room, park area and backyard are close to being done as well! 
• came up with an idea for the egg decorating contest! i’ve been stewing on a few ideas for the last couple days but i’m definitely going with this one! hopefully no one else will have done it by the time i get started on it. >_< 
• and of course,, i cuddled with my cat lol. i mean,, did the day really happen if i _didn’t_ cuddle my cat? xD


----------



## -Lumi-

-I made pancakes this morning! They turned out pretty well, especially since I thought the batter looked a little off. I got to have some raspberries with them and it was really nice 

-I started playing Dragon Quest Builders 2 again! I’ve had it for a while but I didn’t have tons of time to play games when I was working full time. Then animal crossing came out so it’s kind of been on the back burner for a while. But I picked it up again today and it is a lot of fun! Super easy to lose track of time while playing it 

-It was nice and chilly here today. I’m not ready for hot summer weather so I’m definitely enjoying these last few cooler days we’re having! My favourite weather is the kind where I can be outside in either a thick sweater or light jacket and that’s what I was able to do today


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> • got pashmina’s photo in nh!!
> • went island hopping and replaced pashmina with freya! within the last year, i’ve had all 3 of the snooty wolves on my island but i’m definitely not complaining!
> • did a lot of decorating in nh, too and actually completed my basement! it’s honestly so, so pretty and i’m proud of myself! my upstairs room, park area and backyard are close to being done as well!
> • came up with an idea for the egg decorating contest! i’ve been stewing on a few ideas for the last couple days but i’m definitely going with this one! hopefully no one else will have done it by the time i get started on it. >_<
> • and of course,, i cuddled with my cat lol. i mean,, did the day really happen if i _didn’t_ cuddle my cat? xD



you cat sounds like an absolute sweetheart . So glad you have a kitty to give you love and comfort.Pets are the best!  I’m really happy to hear you having fun as well! 

I’m really happy and feeling less tired than earlier. It’s nice to be posting again and reading everyone’s opinions, seeing their designs and fun screenshots. I just hope I didn’t make someone(s) I messaged mad or annoyed ><. 

I told my mom about my anxiety with moving the the possibility of going to disney world sometime after everyone is vaccinated. she listened (i think) and i got her to agree to consider letting me stay home if i don’t feel mentally healthier by then and in exchange i will try harder to try to work over my fear of leaving the house, crowds, being around my dad and dealing with his lash outs untreated anxiety.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I got back about an hour ago from hanging out with some friends. Met two new people there, and we all watched "Godzilla vs. Kong." I thought the movie was totally radical. I don't think I've ever watched a Godzilla or a King Kong movie before, so this was my very first. It was so fun! Had a lot of laughs, and it wasn't awkward at all - even if I hung out with two random strangers. We all just enjoyed each other's company. Had fun, all the while being totally sober. (For me, at least LOL. I need to be wary about drinking since I'm on antidepressants.)

And earlier today, I had fun with the "cat man", as I like to call him. He's one of the faculty members here that always feeds and takes care of the cats on campus. Lovable guy. Very hippie dude. I was able to beat him once today while we were playing the card game, "Spades." That's twice I've won against him lmfao. I can't wait to play basketball with him tomorrow!


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> I know we live in different countries but I'm still curious as to what brand this is. One day I would like to get a haircut similar to yours, shaved off sides, hair on top and spikey, but I would need a good product that can actually keep my thin fine hair up. Also you look so good!



_Wig_ by Lush. According to the container it's a "hair trainer". It's unfortunately not readily available to purchase—_it is a product the CEO specifically designed to train his own hair to stay in place during lockdown_—but I'm hoping positive response to it will encourage them to release it properly. That picture above was 24hrs after originally styling it, so it had wilted somewhat, but it was like this (see below) nearer the beginning. This product is perfection - hair still feels quite nice to the touch too! Also, thank you!


Spoiler: About 20-24hrs before previous pic.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've got my new phone today. I really wanted a better camera on my phone before the birth of my first child (well, still some time to go, but shh).. so I've got myself the Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro. LOVE IT!!! Also the color on the back is so pretty, there is no way I will hide it with a ugly case 

Also, I find it funny to say that I changed from the.. Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Lite to the Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro. That's a mouth full


----------



## JemAC

Most of this was actually yesterday but I didn't get round to posting it:


It was my dads birthday and my sister came round in the morning to drop presents off, I've only seen her a handful of times in the last few months when we've met up for walks but with lockdown and her long hours as a nurse we hardly ever get any time so it was lovely to get to see her for a few hours and catch up in the sun
Also found out my sister was managed to get the same week off work as me in June so we're planning to go away for a bit together, when we'd planned this last year we were going to go on holiday abroad but now we're just going to stay in the UK and just get a couple of nights away somewhere, maybe to a spa or somewhere, so can't wait to get some quality sister time 
My parents and I went to visit family friends in the evening for a takeaway curry and some drinks in order to celebrate dads birthday, was lovely seeing them and we had a great night. They've also recently got a new puppy (unfortunately their lovely previous dog passed away from old age last year) and he was adorable and really friendly, he's a cockapoo which they chose because they love my one so it will be really nice when we can take them on walks together

Also got a pleasant surprise when I got up this morning and received a parcel in the post from my 'Fairy' Godmother, she's sent me some homebred rocky road, she's a great baker and my favourite thing is her rocky road, but for easter it also has some Cadbury Mini Eggs in it. Think it's all going to get eaten very soon


----------



## jiny

i tried eyeliner for the first time and it didnt come out half bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've got my outline started for my paper so, given I don't have like 7 more mental breakdowns between now and a week from today, i'm on track to write a great history paper (for once lol)!


----------



## Jhine7

Big baseball fan here. Opening day of the MLB season. Go Yankees!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Its my cats first birthday














So I'm happy to have a cat party for him today with some of his friends!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Just a few more hours of work until the long weekend begins!
Finished all the rank 1 villager quests in _Monster Hunter Rise_. I even managed to find another sub-camp in one of the maps! I've gotten much more comfortable with using the wirebug. I also managed to ride monsters twice now!
On the _ACNH _front, I'm excited to collect all the prom items! I'm not one to typically care about these types of things, but it was disappointing to miss out on "prom" with my university friends and seeing each other in clothes other than sweatpants and hoodies for once. I can't wait to take my villagers to Photopia so they can have the GradBall I never got to have. 
@MrPicklez, happy birthday to your cat! :3 He's such a cutie.


----------



## secondarycolors

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Just a few more hours of work until the long weekend begins!
> Finished all the rank 1 villager quests in _Monster Hunter Rise_. I even managed to find another sub-camp in one of the maps! I've gotten much more comfortable with using the wirebug. I also managed to ride monsters twice now!
> On the _ACNH _front, I'm excited to collect all the prom items! I'm not one to typically care about these types of things, but it was disappointing to miss out on "prom" with my university friends and seeing each other in clothes other than sweatpants and hoodies for once. I can't wait to take my villagers to Photopia so they can have the GradBall I never got to have.
> @MrPicklez, happy birthday to your cat! :3 He's such a cutie.


That's really cool - I picked up Rise, too.

Have you played online? I feel like the Buddies make things too chaotic - with four hunters + four Buddies on screen, my screen just devolves into a mess of flashing lights haha.


----------



## Saylor

I got to see my friend (and their cat) last night and exchange gifts and they got me these really cool Studio Ghibli postcards and a journal. I love them!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

secondarycolors said:


> That's really cool - I picked up Rise, too.
> 
> Have you played online? I feel like the Buddies make things too chaotic - with four hunters + four Buddies on screen, my screen just devolves into a mess of flashing lights haha.


I've been playing online with my S/O in the evenings! We've been working our way through the Hub Quests. It's just us two, so I don't find the action too overwhelming, though I could imagine how four Hunters and their Buddies could become visually overwhelming. XD 

Do you play with the camera automatically following the target large monster? I can't remember the feature name. In the beginning, I found the feature really useful. More recently, though, I've been finding some of the automatic camera panning and zooming in/out more annoying than helpful, especially when there are elevation changes in the terrain or my Hunter is awkwardly positioned relative to the monster.


----------



## secondarycolors

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I've been playing online with my S/O in the evenings! We've been working our way through the Hub Quests. It's just us two, so I don't find the action too overwhelming, though I could imagine how four Hunters and their Buddies could become visually overwhelming. XD
> 
> Do you play with the camera automatically following the target large monster? I can't remember the feature name. In the beginning, I found the feature really useful. More recently, though, I've been finding some of the automatic camera panning and zooming in/out more annoying than helpful, especially when there are elevation changes in the terrain or my Hunter is awkwardly positioned relative to the monster.


I didn't even know that was a feature haha.

I'm going to try to find some other Hunters who want to go Buddy-less.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

secondarycolors said:


> I didn't even know that was a feature haha.
> 
> I'm going to try to find some other Hunters who want to go Buddy-less.


Oh, you'll have to adjust the Camera Style to "Focus Camera" then when you're nearby a large monster, press down on the right stick. You'll see its picture at the top right have a yellow squared-shaped highlight around it. 

Good luck finding other players! Which weapon(s) does your Hunter use?


----------



## secondarycolors

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Oh, you'll have to adjust the Camera Style to "Focus Camera" then when you're nearby a large monster, press down on the right stick. You'll see its picture at the top right have a yellow squared-shaped highlight around it.
> 
> Good luck finding other players! Which weapon(s) does your Hunter use?


I've primarily been using Sword + Shield and Lance, since those are what I used in MH3. There are a lot of weapon types this time around, though, that weren't in 3, so I need to take the time to try those out. What weapon classes do y'all use?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just got a message from the Dean of Students saying that they will soon be administering the J&J vaccine here on campus! I'm gonna sign up to get my vaccine as soon as possible! ☺


----------



## Midoriya

Woke up today after having slept 12+ hours (today is my off day from work), and I have absolutely zero side effects from having received the vaccine!  No bad migraine, no fatigue, no sore arm, nothing!  I always knew I was one of the fastest at recovering from physical pain, but this is great.

I also received my first paycheck in awhile for $100+ and it feels so good to have money coming in and not going out.


----------



## oak

There's so many cherry blossom trees in my city. Thank you to whoever planted them decades ago, or possibly centuries. i appreciate u


----------



## secondarycolors

oak said:


> There's so many cherry blossom trees in my city. Thank you to whoever planted them decades ago, or possibly centuries. i appreciate u


Same, they were such a pleasant surprise this morning haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy for the long weekend and looking forward to working on my egg tomorrow and the egg hunt on Saturday and Sunday. I say that now. LOL


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

secondarycolors said:


> I've been primarily using Sword + Shield and Lance, since those are what I used in MH3. There are a lot of weapon types this time around, though, that weren't in 3, so I need to take the time to try those out. What weapon classes do y'all use?


Nice! My S/O has also been using the Sword and Shield; I've been using the Hunting Horn. :3 The stat boosts are awesome (almost kinda broken, heh) and the ability to heal is definitely handy, especially when I get too cocky and start blindly attacking. 

Started watching _Demon Slayer_ with my S/O and one of our uni friends. My feels. ;-;


----------



## Toska

I just spent 3 hours hanging out with my best friend. Honestly I’m so exhausted but it was worth it. We should be hanging out again soon, so I’m excited for that


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Found out my switch comes back tomorrow. =DD


----------



## Merielle

-All the April Fool's jokes in my circle were in good fun, which is always a relief.  I especially loved the "broken" round in Fall Guys—wasn't lucky enough to win, but it was delightful chaos and I got some good laughs out of it.  Also had fun with the April Fool's event in New Leaf!  Now that I've gotten everyone's pictures, I'm willing to let the non-dreamies go, so I'm looking forward to seeing some fresh faces in town soon.
-Ordered myself that set of acrylic stand blind boxes that I was thinking about getting!  Here's hoping I'll get lucky with the boxes and/or the bonus pin! If not, guess I'll be reselling, ahaha.
-My mom and I will be eligible to get our vaccines soon!  Hopefully we'll be able to get ourselves a spot quickly; I know I'll feel so, so much better once we've had our shots, or even just the first dose.  
-Got everything I needed to do today done by mid-afternoon, so I had some time to just relax, watch Youtube, and work on a bracelet!
-One of my cats was being extra cute today; he kept pouncing on me. ;v;
-Played some more RF4 Special and switched around a painting texture in my Minecraft resource pack!  Didn't actually play any Minecraft, but I like having my custom paintings ahahaha.


----------



## secondarycolors

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Nice! My S/O has also been using the Sword and Shield; I've been using the Hunting Horn. :3 The stat boosts are awesome (almost kinda broken, heh) and the ability to heal is definitely handy, especially when I get too cocky and start blindly attacking.
> 
> Started watching _Demon Slayer_ with my S/O and one of our uni friends. My feels. ;-;


I was actually talking anime with a friend today haha. I haven't found one I liked in a long time - I'll have to check that one out.

My favs are Cowboy Bebop, Code Geass and Death Note.


----------



## EerieCreatures

I got a game I've been after for a little while -- Pathologic 2 -- on sale earlier today! c: Bought it as a very early birthday present to myself!

And today, the 1st, was also the anniversary of when I met my best friend in the whole wide world! We've been friends for nine years now, and it's just, kind of neat I think. We talked a lot today and I helped her get a bunch of things she needed to build her new areas in ACNH, and I'm so excited to get to see what she made!

Ohh and I forgot another thing that made me happy, a new Kagerou Project video released today!!  Which was really cool to see too!


----------



## xara

• this might seem a bit silly but i’m happy that a new month has started! april isn’t anything special for me but i always enjoy the beginning of a new month as there’s so much potential for new memories and opportunities. 
• completed milestone #4 of the “flower power” nm achievement in nh! also added 7 new items to my catalog as well! 
• my mom brought me home some easter donuts from tim hortons! they were just sprinkled with some cadbury mini eggs in the middle but they were still yummy!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I don't know, I just have a super good mood, while I know I will be extremelly tilted later today. 
Family of my boyfriend is coming to visit and I don't know why, I really like them and all, but because
of my shyness I am super stressed and tilted from people being in my house. x;
And I know that they will ask me tons of questions, because my pregnancy is the reason they are coming..
let's hope the mood stays like it is right now


----------



## Sophie23

I got a beautiful signature made and I found two of my dreamie villagers!!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my 2nd thing published in Neopian Times! A comic collab with another person this time too and his idea were brilliant so I'm glad I could make it drawn justice


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My switch is here and fixed! =DD nothing was deleted which is great. I just have to wait till my dad comes home to play it since we have to do some updates and other weird things with the SD card to play properly.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm about 27 hours into my second Moderna shot. I had to take off today because my temperature was 101 and had slight chills and headache. I'm happy, though, because my body is adjusting to it! Also, an amiibo card trade arrived today as well as a pack of Sanrio cards someone kindly sent to me


----------



## Bluelady

I booked the appointments for my mom’s covid shots today. If she is able to get them, then it will be another devil off my back.

 Hopefully they don’t get cancelled.


----------



## LadyDestani

I finished my egg today and it was accepted so now I can spend the weekend just focusing on the egg hunt! I'm also happy that I didn't have to work today and still have the whole weekend to go.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great shift at work and now I’m super hyped for the egg hunt tomorrow on TBT plus the next episode of MHA.  Excitement... overflowing!!!


----------



## xara

• i’m _obsessed_ with the new easter backdrops! i absolutely adore anything rainbow and i’m super happy with the backdrop i chose and am thrilled to have my profile be a bit more colourful for the next few weeks! thank you @Vrisnem for designing them! 
• participated in @Libbyannii’s easter egg hunt and despite the communication errors, i had lots of fun! thanks again for hosting! 
• cuddled with my kitty! we didn’t cuddle yesterday so i’m glad that we did today. ^_^


----------



## SpaceTokki77

❤i’m really proud of how my eyeliner looked today! i got both wings really even and sharp.
I found a new dish that i like from a restaurant we order from regularly from!
was able to play Identity V with a friend i haven’t talked to in a while!
my cat who has epilepsy purred today! for some reason, since his seizures began (about 4 yrs ago), he hasn’t really purred a lot. maybe once every 2-3 months? but i noticed him doing it today when i was showing him ACNH, and it made me really happy <3
I ordered some new press on nails with sakura flowers on them and i’m excited for them to arrive!
got a backdrop! im actually very happy i made the decision to, it looks so cute <33


----------



## jiny

i got my first dose of pfizer today and so did my boyfriend!! so far i don’t have any serious side effects, besides the sore arm. but i’m so happy i finally got the first dose


----------



## Neb

I flew on a airplane for the first time in three years! It was an 8 person private plane that went up to Portland. While the air was very stuffy, I still got some amazing views on the way! 



Spoiler


----------



## Merielle

-Met another fan of Shinra from Durarara!! ❤
-Got some Easter sugar cookies from our grocery trip!
-Was in the mood to draw a little today, and had fun. c:


----------



## watercolorwish

Had an amazing day for once in a long time. Our older brother stopped by and took my sister and i out to lunch and i got some tiramisu which i’ve been craving for forever. And im going on a date Tuesday with a really nice guy. I feel like things are going too well that somethings gonna go wrong but as of rn life isn’t beating me to death


----------



## TalviSyreni

My new blackout curtains have worked a treat for my sleep pattern, I finally managed to get a proper lie in this morning rather than waking up early now that the days are getting longer.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Apparently we are going to visit a nice place near the sea today. I'm excited to go out, but also afraid for the good old Virus. 
But it's outdoors and we have masks, so.. let's hope not too many people!


----------



## Sophie23

My lovely friend gave me some items on acnh 

And I got this irl from my mum  -

 How sweet!


----------



## Blueskyy

I went to bed at 9:30 last night after feeling horrible all day from my second vaccine. I just woke up 9 hours later feeling great with a normal temperature again! Now I can go see my family for an outside distanced Easter later today!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I hung out with my friend this morning and we went to this pancake place for the first time and they had a separate vegan menu and the pancakes were so amazing and the staff were really nice, was a great day


----------



## Imbri

I got a new wig for my toddler doll, and found a doll for her (because every doll needs a purrito).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I got my account transferred back onto my switch and it seems it's charging in the dock again. I wasn't forced to restart my island which is great! But i reset anyway (because i didn't know where i was going with my previous island, it was mainly for the memes at one point) and i'm loving my 7th island Retroville so far.

also started working on other projects that have been on my mind, like making a quote book (well, a google doc) filled with quotes from shows/movies of my childhood. made it because way too many quotes live in my mind rent-free, so i'm kicking them out and giving them a home.
i'm probably gonna make it one of those global docs anyone with the link can access to, because why not.
but yeah, happy i got those started.


----------



## Jam86

rip eggs


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's the weekend, so no work and I got to sleep in today. Last night at the store, I got some candy-coated chocolate eggs, so I've been munching on those while hunting for eggs on the forum. I've already found 7 eggs! I'm on my way to being able to get that Dragonscale Egg.


----------



## Velo

I'm listening to my favorite band (Porcupine Tree) and hanging out with the most beautiful tiny babies in the world, my rats. What more could I ask for?



Spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io

This was technically last night but still-

After two separate packages of posca markers got delayed, my last and final package of a single poska marker came, and it came before its expected delivery date. Which is super cool cause I realized I needed that specific colour to do an illustration I had in mind. I'm colour picky.

Also today my boss brought her other dog to work who is absolutely ADORABLE! She is the freakin sweetest thing and gives SO MANY kisses!


----------



## Shawna

So I have a really good day today ^_^

1. I did some collage trades with some friends on DeviantArt
2. I got Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town and Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town
3. Got Jack-in-the-Box for dinner
4. Got some chocolates ^_^


----------



## Merielle

-The character CD I ordered has made it to the US!!  The expected delivery date wasn't until mid May, but it's now been moved up to a week from now!  
-My brain is totally fried (curse you egg #8!!) but I'm having a lot of fun with the egg hunt!  I was a little concerned because I'm not always the best with these sorts of puzzles, but I'm really happy with how I've done so far. ^^ I've already gotten the Dragonscale egg, which was my main goal, now I'm just hoping I'll be able to snag a Prismatic egg too.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s a lovely Easter Sunday, I got an Easter egg and it’s my favourite chocolate   
And Audie, June & Filbert should move in  Because I crafted all the items for the 3 plots


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My dad fixed the Octo Expansion problem I was having last night where I wasn't able to play it anymore. All of my stuff was there when I opened the metro again. (thanks dad) =D

also, my mom made cinnamon rolls and bought my favorite breakfast burgers from the store for breakfast today. happy about that because i love the way she makes them. (and the burgers are good, too)


----------



## JellyBeans

went for a long drive and it was really chill! after one awful experience stalling multiple times in front of a queue of traffic driving has hella stressed me out even though i love it, so it was lovely to just drive in the sun and be calm


----------



## Midoriya

Work was great today, and then I had a great Easter afterwards and enjoyed participating in the TBT Easter Egg hunt.  Looking forward to seeing what the rest of this week has to offer!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a pretty good day today. I slept fairly well and didn't have to work. I did much better in this year's Egg Hunt than I've done in either of my two previous ones. I was able to get a Dragonscale Egg, which I traded for a Zombie Egg that I've been wanting for a while, and a Turquoise Squid Egg. I'll be able to get a Daisy Egg when the participation eggs for the Egg Decorating Contest are given out tomorrow. So I'm really happy with my performance and I didn't stress about it at all.


----------



## xara

forgot to post in here yesterday. 

*yesterday *
• got 30 nook points for the first time! 
• my sanrio amiibo cards finally shipped! looking forward to them arriving. 
• getting to participate in tbt’s egg hunt and finding 11/12 eggs! also added the daisy and turquoise squid eggs to my collectible collection. ^_^
• and of course, i cuddled with my kitty! we actually cuddled twice yesterday. <3

*today *
• reached 100 nook points and redeemed it for isabelle’s photo! 
• continued participating in the egg hunt and have now found 20/25 eggs + have added the my melody egg to my collectible collection! i’m doing a lot better with this hunt than i did with the last one and i’m honestly pretty proud of myself! 
• sold one of my extra toy robot collectibles 
• cuddled with my kitty. :’)


----------



## Merielle

-Got some money for Easter and pre-ordered some acrylic stands!!  They're expected between mid-May and early June.  Merch I want doesn't usually get released so back-to-back like this, so I'm very happy to have been able to get pretty much all of it. ;v; Hopefully my wallet can take a bit of a break now.
-I've also been enjoying some Easter sweets today!  Especially the sugar cookies and the chocolate-covered marshmallows~


----------



## Dunquixote

My friend finished the Punchy art for me and I am now working on my Island Journal project again. Can’t wait to finish and continue working on it. . The art is so adorable. I can’t wait to post my entry .


----------



## _Donut_

As Easter monday is a holiday and I get the day off, I'm gonna get snuggly with some snacks and play monster hunter today


----------



## piske

My dog had to go to the vet today to get an allergy shot (which is a bummer) but for some reason the vet was putting bandannas on all of the dogs so my dog came out like this, what a handsome little man 


Spoiler








Edit: I apologize if this photo is huge. I’m on mobile and I can’t tell


----------



## Sophie23

Filbert moved to my Island~ And I’m starting to work on my island surely but slowly


----------



## lemoncrossing

Got a prismatic egg from the shop because I randomly decided to refresh the minute they restocked!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My dad took me and my sister to this pizza place we really like. It's not the best pizza place in the world, but it's good for where we live.
I'm happy that my river mouths are actually *perfect* in nh. It's just a straight edge, easily can use the vaulting pole to get across quickly.

Also, I have no homework tonight and I'm missing out of school each Tuesday for the whole month of April because of testing in another grade level.


----------



## buny

♡ﾟ im happy my friend gifted me my melody egg
♡ﾟ im happy i studied a lot as i planned
♡ﾟ im happy i finished a sketch for a commission and the client is happy with it
♡ﾟ im happy today was hectic yet peaceful


----------



## Blueskyy

I went to the park and pushed myself to jog the second part of 2.4 miles. I still walked some of it. I probably gained 15-20 pounds since last year and felt it in my back even as a dude, as well as my side. But eh, I did it. Went to Aldi and got groceries. Sitting having wine with my screen door and windows open.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm honestly just happy that today is almost over and I made it through the work day. I had so much to do today and I feel completely wiped out. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## xara

• found another egg in tbt’s egg hunt and was sitting at 21/25 when it ended! didn’t manage to snag a dragonscale or prismatic egg but i’m happy with how i did and the eggs that i _did_ get!
• sold my extra my melody egg for 1.2k tbt.
• got a few easter treats from my mom! she got me some hershey eggs and shared her reese’s eggs with me, too. 
• despite the fact that i’m seemingly in the midst of a depressive funk atm, i managed to tidy up my room a little bit. 
• did an ac trade with @PrincessDuckling and they were kind enough to send over an extra tbt!


----------



## Merielle

Not sure why exactly, but I've just been in a generally good mood (almost) all day! ^^  There was one... incident... IRL, but aside from that— 
-One of my cats nuzzled my face during our morning snuggle and it was the sweetest thing, oh my gosh. 
-Didn't have much to do today, so I spent a good part of my afternoon playing some more RF4 Special.  I also spent some time with my family around dinner and played some Fall Guys with them!
-Sold my two My Melody eggs!
-I'm also just excited for a lot of stuff right now. ;v; There's the AC x Build-A-Bear collection releasing tomorrow, and I've got a few things on the way that are expected to be delivered this week.


----------



## duckvely

today i got to spend time cooking with my mom  

i also got to finally open my line friends package that came a few days ago!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m glad that today is my off day from work because I do not want to deal with anyone or anything right now.  It’s also a nice day outside.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love these eggies so much


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a really good sleep despite waking up with a stiff neck earlier this morning lol. While this next thing happened yesterday, me and my dad were able to set up blinds in my study room and it made a big difference. More sunlight is coming into the room which makes me happy and it feels like I got more space to work with even though we didn't change the layout of the room.

In the past few days, me and my sister were suggesting music to each other. I specifically stated NOT to have her suggest me k-pop music in which she is totally fine with it. As a result, we both found some more music to add to our playlists while respecting each other's preferences, and it makes me happy. I'll put two spoilers. One that I suggested to my sister and one that she suggested to me.



Spoiler: My suggestion. It's kinda weird lol



Life on the Mothership










Spoiler: My sister's suggestion



Break My Stride - Matthew Wilder


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> I’m glad that today is my off day from work because I do not want to deal with anyone or anything right now.  It’s also a nice day outside.



Well, I say that but my S/O is so sweet I‘m really happy to talk with her today still.  I was having some doubts yesterday and not feeling good, and she helped me out.  I’m really, really thankful for her as I feel like she’s one of the few people who loves me and accepts me and actually understands me.  It has been around four months now since we started dating and I don’t see us separating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla said:


> snip


break my stride is such a jam, if you're ever interested in more 80s fire just hmu


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Staying home from school today. What's the point of going to 25 minute classes because of late start? now i'll be able to get ahead in animal crossing! (and do my hw, but it's just notes so it's really easy. =D)


----------



## chocopug

My eyeliner is on point. Which NEVER HAPPENS.


----------



## Sophie23

Audie moved to my island ^^


----------



## SmoochsPLH

my singing monsters, a game that i love, is available for free on steam!! i ran out of room on my phone to play it, but now i can again!! i missed it. :3


----------



## Stella-Io

No more antibiotics pills to take whoop whoop


----------



## LadyDestani

My new masks came in the mail today. I ordered a new 4-pack in dark, pretty jewel tones (amethyst, sapphire, emerald, and ruby). Yeah, I'm halfway vaccinated, but I plan to continue wearing masks even after this virus has died down. I'd rather wear them than get sick every year with colds and the flu, so I'm hoping it becomes more acceptable in places like my office even when Covid is no longer a major issue.

It was also so nice and warm outside today.


----------



## Blueskyy

It was an easy workday and a nice, warm day. I’m getting ready for bed soon. Always trying to remind myself I’m living in the moment and present. Tomorrow isn’t guaranteed so my mind needs to be present for now.


----------



## xara

today was honestly pretty boring for me but some good stuff definitely came out of it!

• chatted with my lovely friend @Dunquixote early this morning!  it was after 12am my time so it technically happened today lol.
• celebrated beau’s birthday in nh! his bday was yesterday but since i don’t boot up the game till after midnight, i got to celebrate it today. 
• cuddled with my kitty and she even took a nap in my room!
• added the leaf ticket egg to my collectible collection!! it’s one of my favourite collectibles so i’m super happy to have it and hope to incorporate it into my lineup sometime!


----------



## Merielle

-One of my packages arrived a day early!
-Missed out on the AC x Build-A-Bear plushies, but honestly I'm kinda glad I did?  With the money I had set aside for them, I was able to order smaller plush of Isabelle, Tom Nook, and Kicks, as well as a set of some more embroidery floss in colors I'm missing, the Minecraft Dungeons Season Pass, Amiibo cards of four of my dreamies, and a handful of secondhand otome merch.  I feel like I came out of this with a LOT more than I would have if I _had_ managed to get the BAB Isabelle and Tom Nook, adorable as they were.  Bit of a shame that I waited in the queue for so long, but I'd say it worked out well in the end!
-Had some fun sketching for a little while!
-Was just winding down for the evening with some gaming, and it's put me in a really good mood.


----------



## Holla

After the bad news about my Mom yesterday I wanted to come in here and spread the positivity from my day to balance things out.

Had an amazing phone call with my boyfriend last night. I still find it crazy that we both hate talking on the phone for any length of time normally, but when talking to each other 2+ hours can easily slip by without even noticing. We had a pretty deep conversation too about how different we are compared to most people which has only made us even closer as not many other people share the way that we both think and feel about things.

It's taken me 25 years to finally find someone who truly understands me and I was ready to give up more than once. But I'm glad I didn't for both our sakes as both of us have had a rough time in the past. He was the only one of 5 siblings who hadn't found a relationship yet while his other 4 siblings are all married or engaged, and he will be turning 29 later this year.


----------



## Sophie23

June moved to my island! & I finally have Isabelle with the resident services


----------



## Snowesque

I got a package that was totally messed up in the mail, fortunately the inside was unscathed!


Spoiler: Overseas Mail Ouchie


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

First, my work is going great today. Sending out pitches isn't my favorite thing to do, but it's motivating to get them out there.

Second, the weather is absolutely beautiful! Though I am still excited for the rainy days ahead.


----------



## oak

MY TOBY CARD CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY, HOORAY. My very first amiibo card ever and it's beautiful


----------



## JemAC

The best part of today was receiving an email confirmation that said my Sanrio amibo cards has been dispatched and should be arriving in a few days which I’m really excited for! I also did some online shopping and purchased some new pyjamas that had been in the shopping cart a while and a Totoro planter pot for my bedroom, just need to find the perfect plant for it now  

This afternoon I got to have a really nice cuddle and lots of purrs from the grumpiest of my three cats (he doesn’t really like cuddles at all) so that was a pleasant surprise.

Finally I’m now starting a few days off from work, looking forward to catching up on much needed sleep, relaxing at home and getting more chance to play some games after a row of early starts


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The rain has finally let up and I think I am gonna go for a walk!


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather was absolutely beautiful today and work felt a little calmer than the past two days.


----------



## jiny

i’ve been working out everyday this week and eating less junk food so hopefully soon i start to achieve some results !! c:


----------



## xara

today was pretty uneventful tbh. 

• had a bit of a chat with @Dunquixote (also checked out their island journal! i hardly ever go into that subforum but theirs is super cool!) 
• added the zipper sakura, lucky and red candy collectibles to my collection!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm getting closer to finishing this essay and I'm so excited to be done with it soon, even if only temporarily


----------



## Midoriya

Work was great and I just had a good day in general.  Nothing to complain about here.  ✌


----------



## Merielle

Today wasn't the best, but!  I did take a little time to re-arrange the button pins on my corkboard, so I could fit in the new giant one I got yesterday! c: I'm always a little nervous to move my pins because I tend to fret about the needles getting bent/the board getting damaged in places, but it went fine and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out in the end.  I also used some of my heart-shaped push pins to fill in some odd little gaps where nothing else would fit, which I think looks cute ahaha.


----------



## Neb

My Covid test was negative! Now I can finally go back to the job I love.


----------



## Mariah

I made my vaccine appointment!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

The sun is shining, which makes me pretty motivated to clean the house today! 
It's always great to have some motivation for things like that.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Just happy that work so far has been less frustrating than it was yesterday. Just one more day to go until the weekend! Looking forward to catching up with uni friends over Discord. :3


----------



## amemome

got takeout for lunch and the portions were larger than expected!! ate a really filling meal.


----------



## chocopug

Therapy went well today. I left the appointment feeling hopeful. These things are difficult, but so worth it in the end.

Also I got a cute new ergonomic mousepad in the mail XD I hope my wrists will like it!


----------



## honeychi

ive been really behind in school work and i caught up to everything today and i'm now on track to graduate on time !!


----------



## JemAC

I got to see my oldest brother and his girlfriend this afternoon, was lovely having a little catch up with them both and we got to catch up on Animal Crossing and share our excitement about receiving our Sanrio cards in the next couple of days. 

My Totoro Planter also arrived today so I'm looking forward to getting the chance to go out and find a nice plant for it   


Spoiler: Totoro Planter


----------



## buny

♡ﾟ im happy i studied and understood the lesson on animal circulatory system cause yesterday it seemed really confusing in class x.x
♡ﾟ im happy the commission im working on is turning out well
♡ﾟ im happy i ate some yummy unhealthy food today lol
♡ﾟ im happy even though my cat was a total BRAT this morning, she let me cuddle her later to make up for it


----------



## Mr_Persona

getting new paintbrushes so l can finish this painting


----------



## Dunquixote

My kitty’s blood test came back perfect . The only bad thing was that she’s still constipated .


----------



## Toska

After ordering a mask that was WAY too big, my friend offered to fix it for me. I’m so excited to see how it comes out! Said friend also printed me off some stickers, so I’m super excited to see how they come out


----------



## LadyDestani

I scheduled my appointment for my second vaccine. Only two more weeks to go! Also, tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## xara

today was a fairly decent day! 

• put groceries away after my parents came back from shopping - it’s such a small thing but as someone who feels useless most of the time, it felt good to be helpful for a change. :’)
• got some meds that i’ve been needing + mom picked me up some cadbury eggs as a treat.  she also picked up some cookie dough so we might make some cookies together tomorrow!
• received cleo’s photo in nh!! i feel bad for tt’ing her out afterwards but i want to meet as many villagers and earn as many photos as possible as that’s one of my favourite things to do in ac and it makes me happy.
• and of course,, had a nice cuddle with my kitty.


----------



## duckvely

i got the first dose of the vaccine today


----------



## -Lumi-

I've had a lovely day today!  

1.) The weather today was beautiful! It was bordering on too hot upstairs but in general it was really nice. Definitely warmer in the house than it was actually outside which made it nice for sitting in the sun with my cats  

2.) I sort of worked on my dress today? I started sewing a daisy printed dress ages ago but it's been on hold for a month or however long it's actually been. I was fiddling with it today and ultimately decided to just tear it apart again so I can re-do it. I think I'll just opt for a zipper this time then trying to do an elastic waist since I don't _actually _know how to do an elastic waist, lol. Plus since the fabrics base colour is black it'll be easier to conceal if my stitching on the zipper isn't the best  

3.) This is more of a yesterday & today thing but users on The Bell Tree are the absolute sweetest. Everybody here is always lovely but especially these last two days I feel like people have been extra kind! And I just wanted to say that I've noticed and I really appreciate everybody who has been sweet to me. Whether it's through replying to posts, tagging me in new posts, or PMs. You guys are all lovely  

4.) I love cherry blossom season in New Horizons!! We don't have cherry blossom trees where I live but I always extra wish we did when I see them in game. Especially lately since the petals are just constantly falling and it is so cute. I've been placing some multicoloured flower patterns around my island too! I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet (I'm trying to place them sporadically but... not _too _close or far apart, lol) but it is really nice having lots of colour all around  

5.) Cozy Grove is so cute you guys  I'm so happy I was able to buy it! My tax money came in today so it was fate, lol. It's on the more expensive side in Canada but I also had some gold points equal to about $7 so that helped with the price. It's nice and calm, I don't think there's a way to lose/die (at least there doesn't seem to be and the review I watched didn't mention anything about that happening), and in general it just gives me those same comfy cozy Animal Crossing vibes. I wish I could've preordered to get the cute outfits but oh well!


----------



## Blueskyy

How I feel in the moment: Tired but happy that tomorrow will be beautiful weather.

How I will feel a week, month, or year from now: I don’t know and it doesn’t matter. Tomorrow is never guaranteed 

I am so ready to wear shorts to the park after work!


----------



## aericell

i passed the first cycle of my teaching assessment with a much, much higher score than i was expecting and i’m over the moon right now  i’d been so anxious all day waiting for them to email my score because i thought i might fail


----------



## Sophie23

On acnh ~ My airport entrance is improving & I have just finished my Wedding area!


----------



## windloft

finally got a couple rare drops in monster hunter today, and also the fact my kitty's doing okay today!


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I have several days off of work before I have to go back, it’s a nice day outside, and I can do whatever I want!


----------



## Mr_Persona

jihux said:


> i got the first dose of the vaccine today


your collectibles made my day and l don't even know why! Also happy that its Friday


----------



## JemAC

My youngest cat had her surgery to be spayed this morning which I'd been really worried about, felt really bad that she had to go through it as she doesn't really go outside much but also didn't want any accidental pregnancies which would've been a lot more unpleasant for her as she's very small. She came back home this afternoon and I'm really pleased to say she's doing really well, she was quite subdued for a few hours but she's now had some food and water, has given me a few purrs and licks and is now trying to explore everything again   

Also really happy to have been able to buy my favourite collectible, the Eevee egg, today thanks to the very kind and generous @-Lumi- who helped me to be able to afford it


----------



## Jhine7

Went to Destiny today (8th largest mall in the US, 2nd on East Coast). Always nice to live nearby. Walked around, played the arcade at Dave and Busters and had dinner at my gf and I's favorite spot there. Fun day!


----------



## -Lumi-

JemAC said:


> My youngest cat had her surgery to be spayed this morning which I'd been really worried about, felt really bad that she had to go through it as she doesn't really go outside much but also didn't want any accidental pregnancies which would've been a lot more unpleasant for her as she's very small. She came back home this afternoon and I'm really pleased to say she's doing really well, she was quite subdued for a few hours but she's now had some food and water, has given me a few purrs and licks and is now trying to explore everything again
> 
> Also really happy to have been able to buy my favourite collectible, the Eevee egg, today thanks to the very kind and generous @-Lumi- who helped me to be able to afford it



Ahh of course!! I'm honestly so happy that I was able to help you get it. It looks adorable in your lineup and matches with your avatar so nicely!  I'm also really glad that your cats surgery went well  My cats are only ever outside with me or my dad but they're spayed as well. I hope she heals quickly  

I'll likely update this later tonight but the cutest thing just happened. I have two kitties and I've had both of them for... oh goodness, I think three years now, maybe? Anyways, they've never really gotten along. They tolerate each other and sometimes they'll try to play but for the most part they just leave each other alone. They do get along a lot better when they're outside (maybe the space being so open helps?) and aahh it was so cute. My one cat came and flopped down right in front of my other and rolled over so her tummy was up and at first my other cat looked away (but didn't move! Which is progress lol) but a few minutes later she rolled onto her back too!! But in a way that was closer to my other cat so they're heads were almost touching. It was so cute, I wanted to get a picture but I was worried if I moved or let them know I could see they'd run away.


----------



## Blueskyy

A few weeks ago I found 2 of the 6 Japanese Sanrio/AC seals in a shop for about $7 each and purchased. They arrived today! The seller also included some extras!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy it's Friday! I'm looking forward to the weekend and hopefully doing nothing.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I get to see a friend I don't really see or talk to much tomorrow for their birthday. =)


----------



## deana

I had a really nice day at work today for the first time in a while, the customers were really friendly and my boss was in a good mood which always makes a big difference lol


----------



## moo_nieu

got to spend a lot of time drawing today which i havent done in a while


----------



## piske

My anxiety finally calmed down a bit for the first time this week and i got to play a good deal of FFXIV. it was a fairly relaxed day in spite of feeling like i have a cold, so I’m happy about that c:


----------



## jadetine

My house is the cleanest it has ever been since the pandemic started. I love the feeling of a clean house! Yayyyyy stress cleaning.


----------



## Merielle

-My character CD + pin arrived today!!  I'm super happy with it~  My Japanese isn't good enough for me to have understood much of it, but I still really enjoyed it ahahah! ♥ 
-Also my Animal Crossing plush and embroidery floss came in as well!   The plushies are super cute and I love them ;v; and now I have the colors to make a bracelet that I've had in mind!
-I had a blanket on earlier and one of my cats curled up under the blanket by my feet    It was super sweet, even though I couldn't move until he decided he was ready to get up.


----------



## xara

• pietro gifted me a jester costume in nh! this honestly isn’t a big deal at all + it’s a bit silly but the irony made me laugh aha.
• went island hopping and invited chèvre! 
• this is like,, my 3rd post in here that i’ve mentioned them in haha but i got to chat with @Dunquixote for a bit, which always puts me in a good mood! ^_^
• it was one of my irl friends’ birthday today! 
• received some compliments from @Aquilla which made my day. 
• baked cookies with my mom! they honestly didn’t turn out all that great lol but i’m glad that i got to spend time with her. 
• came up with a few lineup ideas!! i’m happy with my current lineup and don’t see myself changing it for a while but i like the ideas that i came up with and am looking forward to using them sometime.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m a bit down and anxious tonight but was happy to chat with @xara and @LittleMissPanda again . I’m working on something at Harv’s studio and I’m having fun making it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Last night, I was able to give one of my uni friends some advice about a situation that's recently happened to her. I was worried about overstepping boundaries, so I was happy to hear the advice gave her perspective and that she appreciated me looking out for her. 

Today, I'm looking forward to island hopping in ACNH and hanging out with some uni friends!


----------



## KatieLavender

today im looking forward to hanging out with some of my friends and playing a new game i purchased : )


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got a new friend today!! :3



he's from a 60th anniversary thing for the classic trolls so he's not a vintage one. his hair is so soft and so is the plastic(??) he's made out of!

idk if i wanna name him mouthwash or toothpaste or something else. my grandma wants me to name him lil butt cus he has a little butt lol. i'm open for name suggestions!


----------



## JemAC

My kitten is continuing to recover well from yesterdays operation, she's spent a lot of the morning and afternoon sleeping peacefully and this evening she's done quiet a bit of wondering around and looking for things to play with. We've also let the older cats and dogs come and sit with her and they've all behaved themselves really well, keeping their distance and letting her rest   

Also my Sanrio amibo cards finally arrived today so I've been enjoying scanning them in and getting acmes to the villagers and furniture


----------



## Mariah

I bought a little poptart rug. https://www.peachthings.com/shop if you want your own.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve finally gotten some inspiration for my island after finding a YouTube channel filled with eye pleasing design tutorials.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a great time with @Pyoopi and her friend, @NefariousKing and @Mick.  So fun to see the fun type of games and ideas they all come up. My friends are seriously so creative!


----------



## EAKunz!

I got back from vacation yesterday and today I picked up my dog!! I am so happy!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a rough past couple days (mostly my own fault), but today has been different.  I was sweet to my S/O and in turn she was sweet to me, and I was able to share a lot of things that were bothering me with her.  I’m feeling better about things now.  I also really enjoyed today’s MHA episode and TBT Smash night session.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today!


----------



## xara

my day’s ending on a bit of a rough note but it was still a nice day overall. :’)

• did a few ac trades and one user was kind enough to send over a few extra tbt! 
• got to add the blue feather collectible to my collection! 
• learnt the “showmanship” reaction in nh, which was the last reaction that i needed! ily pietro.
• despite not winning @Roxxy’s tbt giveaway, she sent me some tbt anyway and i literally just,, can’t get over how kind she is. i’m learning that i suck at expressing gratitude lol but she’s wonderful and i appreciate her a lot.  i know you said it was nothing but it still means a lot to me - tysm again. <3
• managed to tidy up my room a bit and hop in the shower. 
• and as always, i cuddled with my kitty. :’)


----------



## oak

I am half way through my shift at work, thank god.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I got my first shot of the COVID vaccine today!


----------



## deana

I think we found a new apartment 

Haven't signed the papers yet but they did take down the listing and say they wanted to proceed with us so I take that as a very encouraging sign


----------



## Shawna

Technically, this was yesterday, as it is two hours after midnight, but whatever:
1. Got some breakfast with my dad and my brother at Sonic and Wendy's
2. Had a fun time goofing of with my friends on Discord
3. Took a nice nap (my sleep schedule is crap)
4. Ate enchiladas for dinner


----------



## Princess Mipha

I have lots of energy for some reason. After sleeping half the time the last 4 months or so
I am glad to feel such energy. I don't think it will last long, but even if it's just 5 minutes, I'm happy about it ^-^


----------



## mocha.

Went on a 20km walk yesterday and feel better (although v sore) today!
bf got me a hot chocolate from starbies 
have a parcel arriving today - a paper like screen protector and Apple Pencil grips!
been off for a week and back to work tomorrow so enjoying the day as much as I can


----------



## -Lumi-

I meant to post here yesterday but typing on my laptop was making my fingers a little sore after working on my dress for so much of the day! I kept jabbing myself with the pins 

Yesterday was really lovely though, as was the day before it!

-Here on TBT the lovely @Merielle gifted me a prismatic egg and I love it so much. It was my favourite egg from the event but my brain could _not _solve 15 clues, lol. I'm so pleased that I get to have all my favourite eggs from the egg hunt. I'm also so happy that I was able to date trade with other users so it's in the middle! I think it looks nice in the centre with the sheep below it 

- @jadetine is such a gem, too! She crafted me so many cherry blossom branches & bonsai trees for my island because I hadn't had the DIYs yet. Even though the cherry blossom trees are gone now my island still has lots of pink everywhere and I'm so happy

-I'm making progress on my dress! Kind of. Okay. Yesterday was kind of a loss, lol. I took my dress apart and I re-gathered the skirt only to mess up and pull a basting still too soon annnnnd it ungathered. But! I think I have an idea for attaching the elastic to it (I don't want to add a zipper  ) so today I'm going to re-gather it and sew the elastic on.

I'll come back tonight (if I remember) and update it with things that have happened today! 

-Update from today: I finished my dress!!! It was a little tricky and I had to re-do it a few times but I figured out how to make it with an elastic waistband instead of a zipper  it’s messy on the inside lol but from the outside it looks alright!


----------



## MapleSilver

My new avatar was finished today! Nice to have something that fits for springtime. Thanks to Sealterbloind from Flight Rising for drawing it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

went to get coffee with a friend today! i was rlly happy to spend time with him!
cleaned my room up a bit! cleaning makes me feel better about myself, lol
wrote a poem for national poetry writing month uwu. writing always gets me in a good mood!
going to be buying a zenitsu agatsuma tamagotchi soon!! im so excited. i saw one in hot topic yesterday but didnt have enough money so im gonna go back once i get the funds :3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I fixed the missing cover artwork for the Camp Rock cd I own, since it was missing. It's just a temporary fix, since it's with regular printer paper, but at least it can look pretty on my shelf with my other cds!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my senior recital went well today, and I also got to see my grandma and we went out to eat  

and with that I can officially RELAX FOR ONCE IN MY ****ING LIFE HOLY ****


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept a little better last night and I got a lot accomplished today.


----------



## Dunquixote

Had a wonderful time with my friends again today. I really wish I hung out with people in NL; I feel like I missed out on a lot of fun now. But, I’m grateful now to be able to experience fun with multiplayer in AC aside from trading (which is fun too). I’m hoping next time to maybe get a few more friends to come . I should’ve asked them even though I wasn’t sure if they’d be on around the time since our time zones are different.  sorry. i was also afraid of bothering them more than I had already this week, which I know is kinda silly since we’re friends .


----------



## jiny

i saw my boyfriend today! he brought me a stitch mug.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a pretty relaxing day for the first time in awhile and didn’t have to worry about a lot of things.  We also have our own espresso machine now and I’m excited to start practicing on it.  Lastly, one of my friends and I had a conversation yesterday and wondered what the combination of a frog and a hotdog would look like, and now my S/O is going to draw it.


----------



## xara

today was a nice way to end the week - i was a bit grumpy at some points but overall it was a good day. :’)

• came up with some more lineup ideas! i’ve honestly been having fun with it - nice way to get the creative juices flowing aha.
• slept well last night! i was _exhausted_ so i’m glad that i was able to get some rest.
• my mom made some croissants for lunch! they were _so good_.  
• got to hang out with @Dunquixote, @Mick, @Moo_Nieu and @NefariousKing! this was my first time hanging out with a group rather than just one other person but even though i was a bit anxious at first, i had a lot of fun!! 
• finally created an island journal! i’d been thinking about it for a few months so i’m really glad that i went through with it and am super excited to start working on it!  also received lovely responses about what i’ve posted so far from @Dunquixote and @deanapants which made me smile. 
• and of course,, had a cuddle with my kitty. <3


----------



## Mr_Persona

We celebrated by going to a restaurant! Got another hamburger again like always. Also liked how it wasn't too sunny outside.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Finally won something on Toreba!! And overall just had a very good day


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've been watching YouTube videos from a channel called *Rose Wood*, her island design aesthetic and tutorials are so pleasing to the eye and given me much needed boost to keep going with ACNH for a long time to come.


----------



## hakutaku

Shops are open again after lockdown, so I was able to *finally* go to a floor shop and pick out what I want for my room. We're getting measurements done tomorrow which I'm kinda anxious about lol, but the sooner I get a floor the better   it's been years,,

It was sunny today which is kinda nice, even if it's still pretty cold.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just though of something really funny that happened a few days ago, I was walking behind someone omw to the dining hall and the back of their hoodie said "back the **** up" or something like that and I just died laughing on the inside, like if that ain't the biggest ****in mood ever   



also feeling like 48234x better today than I have in a while hot damb


----------



## jiny

i got a call from dunkin and they're gonna schedule an interview! im excited but also nervous since this will be my first job


----------



## Sophie23

I got some of my dreamie villagers today on acnh!  
And more shops have finally opened irl -  I can’t wait to look for more stuff for my bedroom - irl I’m redecorating my bedroom


----------



## Mr_Persona

MayorSophie23 said:


> I got some of my dreamie villagers today on acnh!
> And more shops have finally opened irl -  I can’t wait to look for more stuff for my bedroom - irl I’m redecorating my bedroom


is it going to be a theme room or just a normal bedroom


----------



## Sophie23

Mr_Persona said:


> is it going to be a theme room or just a normal bedroom


Just pink


----------



## Mr_Persona

MayorSophie23 said:


> Just pink


that will make your room very happy.  my future room will be space theme...l'm just crazy with space


----------



## Holla

My dream lineup of full Squid Eggs wasn’t going anywhere so I’ve decided to just stick to one row and come up with something different for my bottom row.

I’ve made some good progress on it today. Just need a Purple Star Fragment (which I should be able to buy since I’ve sold a ton of my collectibles as of late). Will likely need to do some date trading but I like how it’s looking so far.

I’m thinking of something like this:


----------



## JellyBeans

been playing a ton of stardew valley and it's nice to not be stuck in a rut with a videogame any more! (read: animal crossing)
also the sun was out and restrictions are starting to lift, despite not having gone anywhere today it's nice to feel some sense of gradual 'normality' coming back c:


----------



## Dunquixote

Nothing in particular to note but just feeling really good today in spite of anxiety. Part of it might be because I’ve been trading a little again even though I need to save for a collectible and some art commissions I want to get done; trading on tbt has always been really fun especially when the person I’m trading with is a friend  (more opportunities to try to pitfall them ).


----------



## piske

This is like, a very specific, niche thing, haha. But, I resubbed to FFXIV for a month to play the newest patch, and I haven't been able to sub since December. I previously was in a Free Company, which is like a group that you belong to and you can play with, do events with, etc. And I wasn't sure if anyone would remember me, or even if they would welcome me back, as I had only been with them for about a month before I left. And not only did they let me back, but people did remember me, reminded me of things we talked about that _I_ didn't even remember, and it just made me feel good. As someone without friends irl, and a handful of online friends, being remembered and welcomed back made me really happy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was feeling a little down today, but I noticed that there were some things that made me happy today.

- I woke up early just before 3 am to deal with the annoying noise coming from the carbon monoxide detector lol. And since I was awake, I decided to quickly open New Horizons to listen to the hourly music for a short bit. Wow, 2 am sounds beautiful just like 5 am. I heard the 3 am music shortly after and it felt weird but funny at the same time. It was the first time hearing them aside from being in dream islands. I spoke to Rocco and Gruff since they were still awake so that was nice.

- Another thing in New Horizons that made me happy was that I decided to make some custom designs. I felt happy and got a little practice with pixel art.

- I tried drifting some cars in Gran Turismo 5. I spun out a few times but some attempts were successful and clean which felt satisfying to pull off. I'm thinking of using a family car the next time I drift lol.

- Me and my mother watched a video of rough collies running around playing with each other. There were also shetland sheepdogs blending in with them since they look so similar. It brought joy to our faces. 

- I've been recently learning how to use Inkscape to get familiar with its features. Once I get comfortable using it, I'm gonna make some silly fictional logos.

- I'm just glad to be alive.


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a little windy today, but an otherwise beautiful day outside. I got my mom's social security deposit changed to her new bank and helped her with a few other things.

Also, my workday was somewhat less stressful and it should be an easier week (fingers crossed) since we don't have an implementation planned for this weekend for once. I'm getting a small reprieve to work on other things that have been piling up.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a good day with a nice shift at work and then got to play video games afterwards.  I’m also doing my best to help out where I can and I’m feeling really motivated.  The motivation to become an even better person than who I am now.  Also just feeling a bit emotional because my birthday is coming up and it’ll be my first birthday without my mom.  Emotional in a good way though.


----------



## Mariah

I got my first Pfizer dose today!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i'm happy that i'm done with school for today


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ i got some more pokemon cards!! there's jerks in my area who come and buy them all in one go, so i was lucky to find a couple packs (they were all gone the past 5 times i went). left the other ones for someone else to get hopefully. and i didn't get any repeats and got a reverse holo furret!!! one of my favorites!
☀i've been playing alot of minecraft lately. i've got one world where i make pixel art, which i'm getting pretty fast at, and another that i am completely covering in tnt and then i'm gonna explode it! i've got a good portion of it covered at this point. can't wait for the big boom!
☀i managed to breed two rarer starting monsters in my singing monsters (bowgart and t-rox) quicker then i thought i would


----------



## Midoriya

I usually don’t post anything in this thread this late, but I’m really happy right now.  I had talked with a friend before about how I could improve at things if I wrote in my book series an hour every day and went to the gym an hour every day.  Well, I just got done talking with my S/O and she has agreed to motivate, support, and remind me with my book series and to make sure I write at least an hour every day in it.  If I continue to do that seven days a week every week then I’ll be able to finish it and get it published for sure.  It’s such a great idea for a book series too and I’d really hate for the idea to go to waste since it’s an original concept.  Once I’m fully vaccinated I plan on going to the gym every day too.  Those things combined with my business are all a recipe for success for my future if I just continue to put effort into them.  I’m so excited to get started on it later today.


----------



## Jhine7

Happy that my work week will be half over after today with the off-Friday this week


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I will be in class all day and won't get to see my family for any kind of party until Friday, but it's my birthday!  I've gotten texts from my loved ones, messages on TBT, and cute little exclamations from the villagers in Pocket Camp so far (I'll log into ACNH later).


----------



## mocha.

Passed my psychology and politics assessment
Just finished work after a long and busy day
My new shoes came and they’re so comfy!!


----------



## Firesquids

The swelling has gone down and I don't have to get my tooth pulled!


----------



## windloft

I'll be going to the vet to get one of my cats inspected and get her abscess dealt with : i'm so happy it's just that and nothing extremely serious!


----------



## Firesquids

windloft said:


> I'll be going to the vet to get one of my cats inspected and get her abscess dealt with : i'm so happy it's just that and nothing extremely serious!


My cat had one too and it just went away on it's own eventually, apparently they're really common in cats. I hope all goes well


----------



## Mimi Cheems

my best friend shipped my birthday present today! i'll be getting it on friday ;w; i'm so excited! i miss her so much and she mentioned something about writing a nice note to go with it, so having that will bring me peace.
remember that zenitsu tamagotchi i mentioned the other day? i finally bought it! i also got the inosuke version, along with an inosuke plushie! that'll be here friday too! :3
going to the movies on the 24th to see the demon slayer movie and i think about this everyday. it makes me happy because im going w my crush of sorts and i got him to start watching demon slayer too! im super excited for the movie c:
overall? im just vibing to music, catching up on some anime, and im going to have a nice dinner too ! i work tomorrow, but im going to be looking for a new job since this one is a little too stressful for me.. wish me luck!


----------



## Mariah

Ordered a new Blythe doll!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Done filing my taxes for 2020!
It rained for the majority of yesterday, and it was cloudy earlier today--the sun has finally come out!
Came across adorable Pokémon-related crossover art (link here if you're interested)


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nintendo made a new color for the switch lite that l actually like


----------



## MrPicklez

Having a barbecue today so I took pics outside:



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

MrPicklez said:


> Having a barbecue today so I took pics outside:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368656
> View attachment 368657
> View attachment 368658
> View attachment 368659



Oh wow, those are some great pics!

And the kitty is cute too.  

—-

I’m happy that I have several days off work and got to spend some time with my S/O.


----------



## -Lumi-

My day has been alright!  

-I've made progress on the next dress I'm working on! Same pattern as the first dress I made back in November (circle skirt, simple bodice top) but it'll have two different types of fabric. 



Spoiler: Rambles about my dress making progress 



I have this cream coloured... _something_. I have no idea what sort of fabric it is since I got it from a thrift store a while ago. Anyways! That'll be the base of it and then I have this pretty pink fabric that's got flowers on it that you can feel. Initially I didn't think I had enough of the pink fabric to make an entire dress from (I thought I'd only be able to make a skirt) but! I think I should have enough. I've toyed around with the bodice pattern; I've left out most of the darts and taken some fabric off the shoulder straps since they're always too long anyways. I made a mock-up of it and it fits the best out of the other two bodices I've made (I think the pattern I got is probably a size too big tbh). At least so far it does! I'll attach it to the skirt tomorrow and insert a zipper then I'll know for sure if it'll fit. Fingers crossed it does and then I can cut out the pieces from my remaining pink fabric! If it doesn't fit though I still have enough pink fabric to make a waist band so I'll have a skirt at least. 



-We finished up our taxes and such today and I'll be getting a tax refund! Not an enormous amount or anything but my goodness it'll definitely make a big difference. I've been unemployed since last March and while I have savings I don't have bordering on year-and-a-half-long savings. So the tax refund will help with that. 

-I found the fan that sits in my window the other day! I've had it in my window for the past few hours and my room is nice and cold vs warm and gross feeling like it was last week. 

-I love my cats so much they're so cute and sweet and they always make my day better


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a relatively stress-free day at work and nothing else went horribly wrong, so that's honestly a great day for me lately. Oh, and I finally finished the book I was reading and get to move on to something else now.


----------



## deana

We signed the papers for our new apartment so it's official   I also had a nice phone call with my mom and got a lot of decorating done on my NH island.


----------



## xara

didn’t post in here yesterday as in all honesty, it wasn’t a very sexy day . however, today was much better! 

• i was left home alone for a bit today and while everyone was out, the phone rang. i don’t find myself in this situation very often but when i do, i just let it keep ringing as talking on the phone is genuinely one of my biggest anxieties. today, however, i answered the phone; my voice shook the entire time and my brain overthought everything that i did and said but i still made an effort to try and overcome my anxiety and for that, i’m lowkey proud of myself. :’)
• added 4 new items to my new horizons catalog! 
• i’ve been needing to make loads of images with transparent backgrounds lately and i’ve just been using online tools to do it - however, today i found an app to use instead and the process is so much simpler now! 
• posted my first ‘official’ entry in my island journal! 
• finally racked up enough nook points to order tom nook’s photo. 
• cuddled with my kitty! she doesn’t like being alone so since we were the only two home, i hung out with her in the living room for a few hours until my parents came back.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Ummm... we bought a house today


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

uhh... worked up the courage to play the actual piano in my house instead of just using my keyboard. i haven't played on it with other people in the house in years, so i'm very proud of myself =)

i also came out of the closet to my christian friends today (not my family, thats a whole other mess.) they seemed really cool with it so thats good!!!


----------



## Merielle

Won Squad Show in Fall Guys with the most _magical_ team today.  I was dressed as a rainbow kitty, and I got randomly teamed up with three unicorns in tutus—and we _dominated.  _This delighted me to no end.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀i finally got some more string so i can finish my first ufo cuff! i'm following a youtube video. :3
☀i got an adorable little veggie garden figure for my fairy garden today. it's a little row of carrots and lettuce and then a toppled bucket of strawberries. the plants all around the fairy garden are growing again so it's extra springy themed!
☀it was nice enough weather to go out and have a picnic today! my dog was very excited when he saw me grab the blanket we always use lol it's been awhile since we had one. no food today, just coloring in a coloring book (it calms me down :u) drinking water, and listening to my hippy playlist cus i had a headache.
☀i had cheesecake!
☀i made an aquarium in minecraft and a "bag of fish". i followed a pixel pattern for a goldfish in a bag, but made it 3dish and filled it with water and fish.


----------



## Sophie23

K.K. Slider came to my island because I have 3 stars! I can finally terraform my island!! 🏝


----------



## -Lumi-

It’s still early in the morning so I will come back to update but!!  I commissioned more art from @Plume and I love it so much  It’s so darn cute I can’t 



Spoiler: Cutest little crayon chibis 









I love it so much omg  they are so tiny and squishy and cute


----------



## Beanz

im happy that the first animal crossing game, Dobutsu no Mori turns 20 today


----------



## Holla

neoqueenserenity said:


> Ummm... we bought a house today



Congrats! That’s exciting!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Have late start for school today. =))


----------



## Alienfish

Met an old friend/co-worker while waiting for the tram (and we also rode one stop together)  Real nice cause I haven't seen her since..2019 or something. Also she got the cutest pupper


----------



## Holla

Feeling extra blessed today. I never imagined that I’d meet someone as unusual as I am to the point that he understands me so well. It’s a bummer I can only see him on weekends but the time we do get means a lot to me.

We had a phone call last night and we talked about past trauma we’ve both experienced that has scarred/changed us in certain ways. It felt good to talk openly about that kind of thing and I feel like we understand each other even more so now.


----------



## hakutaku

Super happy today!! We bought my new floor and it's getting fitted in less than 2 weeks    Due to a recommendation from the fitter, I got to have laminate flooring instead of vinyl which is great since it's what I wanted from the beginning!

Also made some oat porridge with melted dark chocolate, banana, and peanut butter, my new fav oat recipe


----------



## mocha.

Finally finished & submitted my history essay! Now I only have 3 more assessments until the end of the academic year 
Had a KFC for dinner! Flaming wraps are the best
Going to watch Netflix and draw the rest of this evening


----------



## JemAC

This morning my kitten visited the vets for a check up to see how she's recovering from last weeks op and I was really pleased to hear that they're very happy with how she's doing and she's suffering no bad effects from the surgery, we're continuing her pain meds for a few more days just to be sure but then she should be back to her normal routine and activities. During the afternoon she came and snuggled up with me and then fell asleep on my lap, it meant I was stuck in the same spot for ages but that didn't matter as we were both happy   

Also after not going away at all last year and ruling out holidays abroad during this year too I have booked my first trip abroad for next year and am going to Las Vegas end of February 2022 which I'm really excited for  I went there a few years ago and had decided before I visited that I'd only be going once to see what it was like but I ended up having a great time and as I saw one of the hotels I'd really liked was at a good price I couldn't turn it down! Obviously I'm slightly cautious about everything that's going on but I'm hoping it will all be okay and safe 10 months from now and we're able to cancel if needed if travel abroad isn't possible then.


----------



## Dunquixote

My Sanrio cards arrived! Ten days after they were sent, but thankfully they were in mint condition and arrived anyways. Extremely happy and _tremendously_ grateful to a friend who helped me out  even though she didn’t have to. Thank you does not sum up even half of my gratitude.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DinosaurDumpster said:


> uhh... worked up the courage to play the actual piano in my house instead of just using my keyboard. i haven't played on it with other people in the house in years, so i'm very proud of myself =)
> 
> i also came out of the closet to my christian friends today (not my family, thats a whole other mess.) they seemed really cool with it so thats good!!!


both of these things are super awesome!!   


since I started playing 3D World again I realized how much I ADORE Luigi's kitsune suit so I went online to find a plushie of him wearing it and I found one!! he should be here soon I'm really excited!!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

CATEPILLARS!!! omg omg i haven't seen the kind of caterpillars you can touch in so many years! i found one in my garage and was gonna put them in a bush, but my mom pointed out that there are two nest in our plum tree so i put them back there and there are soooo many!! such little cuties i let them crawl all over my hands for a bit. there's gonna be so many butterflies, i hope i can convince my mom to get one of those butterfly growing kits cus i want them to survive!


----------



## Mr_Persona

getting rid of stuff again and it makes me feel great and keeps me busy. Goodbye junk


----------



## heaven.

my grandma passed away a year and two days ago, and i relapsed pretty severely. but i finally feel like i'm finally starting to regain some control of my life. i bought a set of new cookware and lots of "real" groceries (i've been living off of junk food + takeout) and i'll be cooking a homemade meal for myself for the first time in 6+ months. i also spent the last week cleaning up my apartment and it's finally nice and cozy. it doesn't seem like much but i really am proud of myself.


----------



## Midoriya

I wasn’t doing well earlier, but I went to dinner with my family and I‘m feeling better now after having been out of the house for awhile.  It has also been two weeks now since I’ve had the first dose of the vaccine, so I should be up to 60-70% protected.  My family has also started asking me about what I want to do for my birthday and to start thinking about it.  Lastly, my S/O finished the hotfrog drawing I mentioned in an earlier post!  



Spoiler: hotfrog


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some stuff done at work today. It's still been a pretty easy week, which I'm grateful for. I started on a new book, which is always exciting. Then, I logged on to TBT and found the giveaway for Animal Crossing's 20th anniversary. So all in all, not a bad day.


----------



## Merielle

-My mom and I got back-to-back appointments for our first dose of the covid vaccine!!  It was a struggle to get them, but I'm really really looking forward to it.
-Went on a little flower collectible shopping spree!  I was originally just going to get a few more white roses to temporarily fill out my current lineup, but... I saw some of the other flowers in the shop and got a little carried away. (´∀｀; )ゞ  In any case, they're pretty and I'm happy with them, even if I don't know what I'll do with them yet ahahah.
-The blind boxes I ordered arrived today!   Not only did I get the acrylic stand I wanted, I got one of the characters I was hoping to get from the bonus pin too!! ;v; I feel super lucky.
-One of my cats charged full speed into my room, screamed at me until I picked her up and sat her on the bed, and then... instantly calmed down and just chilled out with me for a while.  Not sure exactly what prompted all that, or why it seemed like it was such a dire matter to her, but it was funny and the company was nice!  And then...
-...my other cat climbed up on my shoulders!  He's the least-coordinated shoulder-climbing cat I've ever seen, but it's still sweet when he does it.


----------



## duckvely

one of my favorite idols (choi bomin ) once again replied to a message i sent him earlier today!

he's been congratulating me for major milestones in my life and it feels really nice coming from him  i also told him that i've been worried lately and his message made me feel a lot better


----------



## xara

posting a bit later than i usually do but today was pretty decent!

• redeemed my nook points for tom nook’s photo! just need to get timmy and tommy’s and i’ll be all set until new items get added if they ever do. 
• finished my yard in nh!! i’m honestly pretty proud of it and am excited to share photos of it soon!
• the forums’ giveaway to celebrate ac’s 20th anniversary was a lovely surprise and i’m super excited to see which prize i’ll end up with aha. :’)
• cuddled with my kitty (as always lol) and she even slept in my room for a few hours


----------



## aericell

my old best friend from middle school sent me a message tonight with a photo of a letter/card i had written her for our first year friendship anniversary (really corny) and told me how she still remembers the first day we met :’) i hardly talk to her anymore but i’m very touched she still has that letter, as cringy as it is, and hasn’t forgotten about me


----------



## skarmoury

Overcame my anxiety and called the psychiatry department of our school hospital today to schedule a session I was supposed to have over a year ago (which didn't continue because of the pandemic and lockdown). I can finally breathe a little knowing I'm finally getting the professional help I deserve.


----------



## hestu

I'm going to get the second dose of the Moderna vaccine today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I woke up early to prepare food for my mother. At the same time, a tv channel was airing classic Spongebob Squarepants episodes which gave me nostalgia since I haven't watched them in years. I even said a couple of quotes as they were being said (my favourite was from Patrick saying "WEE-WOOH WEE-WOOH WEE-WOOH!). The episodes I watched were Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy, Pickles, Hall Monitor, and Jellyfish Jam. I even recognize some moments where people used them for memes lol.

Here are two songs I heard from Jellyfish Jam:


Spoiler



Stadium Rave A - Mark Governor, Glenn Nishida





Jelly Fish Jam - Brad Carow


----------



## Midoriya

I was trapped for several weeks staying up all night on some days and sleeping too much the ones after that.  It was a vicious cycle.  Well, last night I decided to prioritize my health and took my night medicine and went to sleep.  I had to reschedule something today because of it, but it was so worth it to actually feel rested than like a zombie.  Not something to be overly happy about, but it’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

texted my uncle back and forth for prob about two hours yesterday, cause I'm so fed up with dealing with my dad and going home for Summer is only gonna make that worse. after I graduate we're gonna go on a trip to Gatlinburg TN (I haven't been there in prob at least a decade) so I'm already looking forward to that, but then he offered to let me stay at his house in Alabama w him and his partner this Summer   
(I say partner cause I don't think they're married but they've been together forever, he's a nice guy though I've never met him before)

as a lot of you may know my dad is a conservative republican and dealing with him on a daily basis is such a struggle because he tends to envelop his whole life into biased political views. he's also really difficult to deal with because he can be very rude and controlling, and he's never honestly apologized for any of the **** that he's done. My uncle is a liberal and he can easily see why I wouldn't be able to deal with my dad. he's offered me, my mom, and my brother a temporary place to stay in the past and I finally want to take him up on the offer. I think getting some decent time away from home (I mean _away _from home, not just 35 miles more like 850 miles) will be good for me. 
he's also offered to let me stay for the year, depending on what I decide to do. I won't be going back to school until at least Fall 2022 so I've got some time. I could potentially work with them at their job, if they need the help. meanwhile this Summer I plan on working towards auditioning for a grad school, and in the meantime I can do stuff at their house (they're apparently planning on doing some home renovations so that's fun).

only thing I'm worried about is the fact that I'm really sensitive to heat, and it gets _really_ _hot_ in southern Alabama. he said they've got good air conditioning though (I guess you need it if you live down south lmao). we'll just have to melt walking from the car to the grocery store  
besides it's not like I haven't spent a summer down south before. a long time ago we spent a summer going between my great aunt's house in Mississippi and my cousin's house in Louisiana. now I haven't been down south since Summer 2011 so it might be a little jarring but I'm actually really excited to go and finally spend some quality time with family, especially since I don't get to see my uncle from there very much ☺


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I can read bass clef notes now since I accidentally memorized them while writing the notes above the staff to my sheet music for next school year. i feel less a lot scared now =))


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got a bunch of healthy food today! I’m gonna clean out my depression flat and start working out and being healthy again lol


----------



## -Lumi-

I haven't had the best day but here's to focusing on the positives!

-I went grocery shopping this morning! I woke up early and was able to get there 10 or so minutes after opening. The store was nice and quiet and even though they didn't have tons of sales I was able to get the items I needed! Strawberry applesauce is the best applesauce and it's been sold out the last couple times I've went  I was so happy to see it in stock, lol. My cashier was also so nice!! She definitely helped brighten my day. I'm generally pretty good in the grocery store but once I end up in aisles that have tons of people, I'm waiting in line to check out, _or _I'm packing up bags I start to feel pretty tense and anxious. My cashier was super sweet though and she helped me pack up my groceries even though that isn't something they have to do. 

-I know I mentioned it yesterday but it's still making me so happy today to see my little avatar that @Plume drew. I'm even happier to see that she added this little chibi style to her shop. I'm on my laptop right now as well so seeing my signature from @hollow is also making me smile!

- @Velo is an actual gem.  They date traded with me last week to get my prismatic egg in the right spot _and _they date traded with me earlier so that I could shuffle my roses around a bit! I'm still on the hunt for some 2019 and older common roses but I'm a lot happier with how my lineup looks right now

-My cats are so cute and I love them so much.  They've been little bugs today though, picking on each other. Nothing massive but Gracie's just being a bully  She'll come and sit _right behind _my other cat. She won't touch her she'll just sit (or crouch) right by her to make her move  She's like that kid who says, "I'm not touching you, I'm not touching you, I'm not really doing anything because I'm not touching you,". Sometimes she'll flop down in her spot after she's left too ksdgkdhghd. Usually when she wants to be in the sunny spots :')


----------



## Dunquixote

Been feeling really good today.  Been having a lot of fun trying on different outfits at harv's studio in ACNH and setting up a small area in the room like a stage or movie set.  Roscoe finally asked to leave and am extremely excited about going island hopping tomorrow (I could tt and do it tonight); I missed island hopping and meeting new villagers so much ; game please _don't _have a dreamie show up since I want to cycle for a bit longer. Also working on another island journal entry .


----------



## Stella-Io

After work I got a Chai drink and went shopping at the craft store. I got alot of nice stuff like charms, boxes to store my growing paint horde, paint supplies, thicker paper for my Posca markers, canvases, more stuff.

I also got a roll up pencil organizer so now my pencils are -hopefully, the scale charts don't seem to be consistent- organized! No more of them being in a jumble in a plastic container, I tried to organize them based in how dark the lead gets.

Also I got a new plant, a tradescantia c: Hopefully I don't kill it.

And! I finally found a spray bottle that MISTS rather them a spray. I needed one to mist my plants, esp these recently new airplants I got. Now I can properly mist my airplants and also my succulent/Christmas cati since some of my succulents like to be misted.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I saw a corgi in the car ahead of me at the drive-thru. It was so cute! I also treated myself to a chocolate milkshake.

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm looking forward to my chiropractor appointment in the afternoon.


----------



## Merielle

Got to see some slightly belated but absolutely lovely official birthday art of one of my favorite characters!!


----------



## Croconaw

I had another dentist appointment to work on my implants.


----------



## mogyay

it's friday, i'm only working 2 days next week, life is good


----------



## xara

fell asleep yesterday before i could post. 

• @Dunquixote sent me a very cute photo of their cat sleeping + offered me some supportive words in regards to my island journal! 
• my sanrio amiibo cards finally arrived!! they even came with a free toby sticker. 
• cuddled with my kitty + she slept in my room for quite a while! she was literally,, so clingy yesterday? xjsmsk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

only 32 days (21 work days) until the semester is done!!


----------



## chocopug

I had my hair cut by an actual hairdresser! It was sorely in need of it - I chopped some off myself during lockdown, but I wanted to go from long hair to shoulder length and I didn't trust myself to cut quite that much... ^_^; 
I'm really happy with how it looks.

As well as that, my latest Colourpop order arrived <3


----------



## Autumn247

I got a game on Steam called Calico. It seems like it will be fun. It’s like a cat cafe type game.  and I finally joined/downloaded Steam so I can start playing PC games.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








I bought my tickets to see the Demon Slayer: Mugen Train movie today! Don't judge me on the dub. I just really like Zenitsu and Tanjiro's English voices a lot lol


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

The fact that Jane Lynch exists.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

the ps1 we got works so i'm gonna try one of the games that came with it (gran turismo 2, i think it's a racing game?). it came with i think tomb raider 2 or 1 and final fantasy 7. my mom's probs gonna keep tomb raider, but idk what to do with ff7 since neither of us have ever cared for those games. maybe i'll give it a shot, but i know it's not my cup of tea so there's a good chance i probably won't like it.


----------



## Blueskyy

I worked online today (not a fan), but woke up early so I was able to play some New Leaf and New Horizons. The work week is done and an amiibo trade that I was worried about being delayed by USPS on my end finally went through. I didn't go to the park today because it's a little cooler out, but all in all an uneventful day.

Edit:  Also it was pay day so yay.


----------



## Snowesque

I tried a local place for food on my partner's birthday; it was sooo yummy!


----------



## Parkai

Got a few Pokémon cards I was looking for at the mall!


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a lazy Friday. Even though I had to work, the work day wasn't too stressful and I finished everything I set out to accomplish. I had a good visit to the chiropractor and a nice massage. I also got to wear my new emerald green mask out today. I'm really getting attached to wearing masks and kind of dread when things go back to 'normal'. But I plan to still wear them when it makes sense even when it's no longer required.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i think the splatoon 3 hype gave me too much creativity which eventually made me want to draw again and try a diff art style (since my old one was absolute hot garbage)
and ahhh i'm loving it--- i'm vv happy with what's coming out!!!


Spoiler: a sketch of callie i'm currently working on-- sry for the bad quality ;v;









this sketch honestly looks wayy better in person but oh well i'm happy i don't have an art style that's absolute trash anymore ;v; (obviously this style is a wip but heyyy i love it)


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a lot of fun with @Pyoopi @Mick @NefariousKing. finally we were able to officially induct nef into the Sunfish cult . Always a blast to hang out with these three


----------



## deana

I had a good day at work today and got to have a nice voice chat with two of my friends from uni


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> I had a lot of fun with @Pyoopi @Mick @NefariousKing. finally we were able to officially induct nef into the Sunfish cult . Always a blast to hang out with these three ☺



Thank you guys for hopping back on when I was gone during the planned time.  Completely slipped my mind while I was eating haha.
Had lots of fun, and glad that I'm now officially part of the Sunfish cult.


----------



## Princess Mipha

He finally asked!!

My boyfriend, well now fiancé asked if i want to marry him on our 7th anniversary!!
I'm so happy! It happened yesterday, but it still makes me happy today, obviously <3


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> He finally asked!!
> 
> My boyfriend, well now fiancé asked if i want to marry him on our 7th anniversary!!
> I'm so happy! It happened yesterday, but it still makes me happy today, obviously <3


Ahh congrats, I'm happy for you both ❤
-

Really nice weather today  Hopefully I can go out later and enjoy sun being warm and not that ugly spring weather when it's just out to give you cold sweats!


----------



## Roxxy

Princess Mipha said:


> He finally asked!!
> 
> My boyfriend, well now fiancé asked if i want to marry him on our 7th anniversary!!
> I'm so happy! It happened yesterday, but it still makes me happy today, obviously <3


Just have to say congratulations  wonderful news! Newly engaged and a baby on the way  Wishing you a future of love luck and happiness


----------



## Princess Mipha

sheilaa said:


> Ahh congrats, I'm happy for you both ❤
> -
> 
> Really nice weather today  Hopefully I can go out later and enjoy sun being warm and not that ugly spring weather when it's just out to give you cold sweats!





Roxxy said:


> Just have to say congratulations  wonderful news! Newly engaged and a baby on the way  Wishing you a future of love luck and happiness



Thank you both!! It's so nice to be able to share such news on the forum <3


----------



## jadetine

I am 15 tbt away from saving enough to offer for the yellow house collectible! SO CLOSE. 
I'm also pretty pleased with some of the art improvements I'm making. Practice really does make a difference.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2021



Princess Mipha said:


> He finally asked!!
> 
> My boyfriend, well now fiancé asked if i want to marry him on our 7th anniversary!!
> I'm so happy! It happened yesterday, but it still makes me happy today, obviously <3


A hubby and a bebe! Your life is so full! I'm so happy for you! BIG HUGS


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I challenged myself to use my left hand to draw circles. It felt so weird trying to draw with my non-dominant hand and if you had a quick look at my attempts, you'd think it was done by a chicken (no offense intended to chickens). Anyway, I was surprised that my arm got tired fairly quickly so I'm rewarding it by giving it a rest. I love this because I know I'll improve eventually.



SmoochsPLH said:


> the ps1 we got works so i'm gonna try one of the games that came with it (gran turismo 2, i think it's a racing game?). it came with i think tomb raider 2 or 1 and final fantasy 7. my mom's probs gonna keep tomb raider, but idk what to do with ff7 since neither of us have ever cared for those games. maybe i'll give it a shot, but i know it's not my cup of tea so there's a good chance i probably won't like it.


So you got Gran Turismo 2. Nice! It's definitely a racing game to confirm with you. I don't know how far you'll go, but doing the license tests are tough as nails, especially if you try to get gold times. Actually, even if you get the exact time for the gold requirements, you'll still get silver for some reason.

Also, you better watch out for the Historic Car Cup event race #2. There's a car that's infamous for cheating due to the fact it's too overpowered to be allowed to race for that event. It was so bad that Gran Turismo fans made memes of it. The car in question is the Ford GT40 '66.


Spoiler: Here's the car you should watch out for.









Good luck. You're gonna need it when that time comes... Have fun!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve improved at my job significantly and I’m finally making headway in my search for a better one!  Also, my birthday is less than 20 days away!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day. I slept late and didn't have too much to do. But what really made me the happiest today was when my husband called his sister and offered her some of the money he got for Christmas to go towards our niece and nephews' college funds. That was so thoughtful and caught both me and my sister-in-law off guard. He can be a real sweetie when he wants to be. ❤


----------



## a potato

I was finally able to post my daily Tweet after not being able to for almost 24 hours!


----------



## Dunquixote

Had fun talking to some friends today (as have been every day ) and being silly. I am starting to feel anxious about moving again since i heard my parents talking about the painting. I was able to distract myself and forget about it for the most part until now by browsing the forums and multitasking between ACNH and my gacha games. I tted back to May Day which i missed by the time I got the game last year and I enjoyed it...the first time I did it since I also did it on my alts. Was thinking of doing it again for more suitcases but I may go with plan b and farm something else instead . Took longer than I was hoping it would take.


----------



## Alienfish

Went thru my picture/media folders on my USB memory. Saved so much **** and bad memory pictures and stuff I definitely don't need, jeez. Felt good going thru that and delete em


----------



## SmoochsPLH

ahhhhhh the fricking cat pet is back in fortnite i'm gonna so waste my vbucks on it (pleeeeease let me have enough!!!!)

*edit*:
nooooooooooooooo i'm 300 short WHHHHHHHY!!! and it's probably not gonna come back for so long


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept really good last night and my back felt pretty good when I woke up. I had another calm, relaxing day at home and ate Japanese food for dinner.


----------



## jiny

my boyfriend came over for my birthday dinner!! technically my birthday is tomorrow but since he wasn’t able to get off work he came over today ! we had a lot of fun, and it felt way better than only getting to see him for 10 mins every other week


----------



## -Lumi-

Ontario lowered the age bracket for the AstraZeneca vaccine so my dad can get vaccinated now! He’s not super jazzed about it because he doesn’t like needles but oh my goodness. Seeing that he was finally eligible was such a relief. He wants to double check with his doctor first but I’m sure she’ll say it’s safe for him and then he’ll make an appointment! 

On a much less important note I have all the fabric cut out for my dress now so I can finally start sewing the real thing tomorrow. I’m really hoping it goes well and I can’t wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Merielle

-One of my favorite Youtubers, Dollightful, uploaded today!!  I love her new pastel-rainbow-clown-kitty doll! ;v; Freya and Freyr are some of my favorites of her older doll customs, so it was really cool seeing her work with another cat BJD like them!
Also, GinjaNinjaOwO uploaded a little later and did an art telephone game with a TON of super talented artists, starring a couple of her magical girl characters, and watching that was a blast!
-I bought one of every stuffed animal furniture item in RF4 Special and placed them around.  My only regret is not doing this sooner, because they are adorable and I love them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I finally did laundry. My room was just filled with dirty clothes. Had a rough week, but I'm happy to get that out of the way. So, did my laundry, washed my bedsheets, threw away the trash and recycling (though the recycling bin needs to be emptied again LOL), made my table somewhat neater, and helped feed the cats.  

… Also, I wonder if the person rooming in the next dorm is annoyed with me for blasting "Dude Looks Like A Lady" over and over again lmfao. They haven't done anything to make me think so - it's just that I loop that song so it plays repeatedly. I mean, I can see how it would get annoying, but can I help it if I need a mental image of Mrs. Doubtfire dancing with the broom to motivate myself into cleaning?


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking forward to an event that Pyoopi and I have planned . Got the last preparations done and ordered some outfits today . Can’t wait to see all my friends on both days.  I’m also extremely happy about winning the purple feather collectible.  Not sure how I want my final lineup (i know it is a bit scrambled) but maybe in time I’ll figure it out (right now don’t have the tbt to invest in any more).


----------



## 0ni

It's my mums birthday! Me and my brothers and my dad all pitched in and bought her a kitchen mixer which she has been coveting basically her whole life. Her face when she opened it was the best thing - it'll keep me going for a while   

She is now downstairs making bread using the mixers dough hook attachment lol


----------



## jiny

my best friend doordashed me a coffee from dunkin!!!


----------



## Beanz

that today is my two year anniversary of joining tbt

and its my dog's birthday.

EDIT: 

just realized this is my 666th post lol


----------



## Holla

Princess Mipha said:


> He finally asked!!
> 
> My boyfriend, well now fiancé asked if i want to marry him on our 7th anniversary!!
> I'm so happy! It happened yesterday, but it still makes me happy today, obviously <3



Congratulations!

7 years wow that’s a long time! You must be beyond happy.

I also had some exciting relationship developments of my own recently. My boyfriend asked me yesterday if I would move in with him. He did it in a very cute proposal-esque style too. Though the ring is more of a promise ring and not an engagement ring. We both agree it’s way too soon for that and we are fine with taking our time.

So in about a little over a month I should be able to move. It’s pretty exciting as I’ve been stuck with my parents for most of my life and I’m 25 now. I love them and all but have been in need of my own space for a while now.


----------



## mocha.

I finished work after a long shift & have been looking forward to my dinner all day!! (sausages, mash & gravy for anybody wondering). I could honestly just eat mashed potato for the rest of my life.

also, I passed my final history assessment! The stress is finally starting to ease


----------



## Princess Mipha

Holla said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 7 years wow that’s a long time! You must be beyond happy.
> 
> I also had some exciting relationship developments of my own recently. My boyfriend asked me yesterday if I would move in with him. He did it in a very cute proposal-esque style too. Though the ring is more of a promise ring and not an engagement ring. We both agree it’s way too soon for that and we are fine with taking our time.
> 
> So in about a little over a month I should be able to move. It’s pretty exciting as I’ve been stuck with my parents for most of my life and I’m 25 now. I love them and all but have been in need of my own space for a while now.



Thank you!! Indeed, I can't be more happy =)

And congratulations to you too, for soon moving in with your boyfriend! That's a really cute way to ask to move together


----------



## Alienfish

Had a great day at work 

Also found this fanpage on instagram of an actress I really like and whoever runs it is a ****ing angel.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

finally out of tbt debt 
thank you so much to @Kirbyz @SakuraMoon @Firesquids and @Roxxy for helping me!


----------



## Mariah

Preordered a new Lazy Oaf shirt!
Also my Blythe doll is coming today!


----------



## Stella-Io

I went shopping today and got some more craft supplies


----------



## Holla

Completed my dream lineup today. I was originally going for a slight different order (white and purple fragment were swapped) but I think I really like it this way now. 

I love Splatoon and the Squid eggs. Plus blue, green and purple are my favourite colours.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a haircut today and also looked at a job offer that was sent to me, as well as having a direction to go in for what kind of job I want now.  Nothing is official yet, but it’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i got cereal with 3 pokemon cards in it and 2/3 of the ones i got were holos!!! and one of the holos was pikachu!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot done today and I'm feeling some relief because of it. I contacted a couple of places that I had been putting off regarding my dad's paperwork and things went easier than I thought they would. I also called about the payoff amount for my car loan and scheduled the payment with my bank online tonight. That should be my last car payment for a while...until I decide it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Merielle

They added an actual rainbow cat costume in Fall Guys (previously, I was using the Neon Neko top with the Rainbow bottoms), and it.  is.  so.  _CUTE_.  I spent the last of my crowns getting it, but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I attended all four of my classes today! That, and I finally got my meds refilled.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

redacted, i meant to post this to place your random thoughts sorry ;w;


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's sunny and warm and it's a week where my fiancé _(man, I love to say that) _comes home every day, which is not happening that often


----------



## Alienfish

Watched this old Swedish 2-part tv series cause it was luckily still online..! 

Also got around to clean some clothes from the wardrobe, still need to try out a few more that might or might not fit though.


----------



## Autumn247

Well I estimated that my grocery shopping trip would cost around $35, and it ended up being only $30 plus I had $5 in rewards which I chose to use towards it so I only had to pay $25 for everything


----------



## oak

I received 500 tbt from my friend @SoraFan23 so shout out to them for sharing their wealth with my broke ass.


----------



## duckvely

i got an A on an exam i've been stressing over for the past 24 hours  turned out my teacher made an error on his answer key so i didn't do as bad as i thought i did


----------



## LuchaSloth

Beautiful weather to get some yard work done.


----------



## -Lumi-

This is more of a combination post because I had meant to post in here yesterday, but I forgot!

-I baked some muffins! Just some banana chocolate chip ones (Sorry @Saylor  not blueberry ones lol next time!!) I think they turned out alright! I'll have to try the recipe again next time when I have the proper ingredients. It wanted me to use sour cream or yogurt but I didn't have any. It said bananas could be used as a substitute though so I used those!

-I caught up with some friends I haven't spoken to in a while! I am The Worst at communication  I won't realize how long it's been since I last spoke with somebody until I see the timestamps from our last messages. They're all doing really well though, all things considered! I'm really looking forward to getting to see them again eventually  

-I did some laundry over the weekend! It had been piling up so I'm really happy I managed to get it done even though I haven't been feeling the best lately

-My cats are so cute and I love them so much


----------



## Mr_Persona

read a book in 2 half days and now l want to get 3 more and after that 6 more


----------



## MrPicklez

Today's 4/20. Happy birthday weed!


----------



## LuchaSloth

MrPicklez said:


> Happy birthday weed!




I mean...that's not exactly what...


----------



## lemoncrossing

I got a 92% on my psych midterm this morning, which was quite a feat for me because the exam was early and I was pretty tired

I made a cute little shower/laundry area on my beach in ACNH, and I’m making more progress towards having my beaches completely filled. Yay!


----------



## Croconaw

I feel like I’ve accomplished a lot towards a goal I’m working towards. I can’t say the goal as I’ve been told it’s best to keep goals to yourself until you accomplish them but I’ve made great progress today and it made me very happy.


----------



## Midoriya

I slept for most of the day and feel rejuvenated after more than several days in a row of work.  Other than that, nothing.


----------



## hakutaku

Painted a set of drawers and two wardrobes today! I'm happy because the shade of grey paint I used turned out to be the perfect colour,,


----------



## Mimi Cheems

went to work today and had a relatively swell day :>
finished writing a song for my friend/crush/idk (it sounds rllygood so im happy)
dancing in my computer chair rn to some Super Junior (loooove them sm)
happy that im still in the top 5 in my current rank in SuperstarSM ;w;


----------



## tiffanistarr

Derek Chauvin was found guilty on all 3 charges. George Floyd gets a little bit of the justice he deserves. This is a turning point and such a welcomed one at that.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have a bad day at work. I got to complete a few items that have been sitting in my queue for a while.

I made some more progress with my Mom's bills and finances.

My husband was finally able to schedule his 2nd dose of the COVID vaccine for Thursday, the same day as mine, so we'll both be fully vaccinated soon!


----------



## Oldcatlady

I got a job offer for after I get my graduation certificate  it’s my first choice of place I wanted to work at so I’m super happy


----------



## xara

i’m a few days behind since i’ve been sleeping so much but uh ;

*sunday*
• mom surprised me with breakfast!! i mean,, she technically bought it with the money that i chipped in for groceries LOL but it was still a yummy surprise!
• won 75 tbt from the forums’ giveaway to celebrate animal crossing’s 20th anniversary! 
• cuddled with my kitty :’)

*monday*
• not much happened since i was unconscious for most of it but i had a nice cuddle with my kitty at least lol

*tuesday*
• began getting caught up in new horizons after not playing for a few days + obtained sherb’s photo!! 
• was able to help my dad with something
• cuddled with my kitty
• the POS that is derek chauvin was found guilty on all 3 charges and i am so relieved. i will never not be angry and saddened by what happened to george floyd but i’m so, _so_ glad that justice was actually served for once.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I got my sketch done. This is what will be on my switch dock! This is like my guide to help me draw faster on the dock without a lot of erasing.




took sorta a while for me to draw this, but l'm done with the main part l only need! Tomorrow its time to paint.


----------



## mocha.

the sun is shining and i have a day off from college & work after a hectic weekend 
Had my favourite cereal for breakfast (and some tasty fruit and a coffee)
Slept really well & my ankles aren’t hurting as much as they were yesterday
Emptied the bins and did some laundry and general tidying up
The sun is shining  (wow my brain is so fried I added this twice without noticing.. oh well, leaving it cos it’s funny hehe)
derek chauvin was held accountable for his negligence & hatred, and although George Floyd should still be here, it’s at least a step in the right direction


----------



## Alienfish

Very fun day at work, one of my superiors is seriously the best <3

Also got my job contract lengthened until the end of year! I knew it before but didn't want to jinx it cause I stonk lol.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going shopping tomorrow might buy some stuff for my bedroom!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

only 27 days til the last day of the semester!!


----------



## Midoriya

Despite not getting much sleep, I’m in a really good mood right now.  The sun is shining, I‘ve had a good day so far, and my birthday is in two weeks.  My S/O also greeted me in a really cute way which just made my day even brighter.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

went to get mcdonalds for lunch with a good friend of mine! i sang some of the songs i wrote to her to get her opinion, and she really liked them! :>
i woke up in a pretty decent mood! right next to my zenitsu plush, so when i woke up i was quite happy, lol.
played animal crossing for a bit to check on my villagers and stuff! they're all doing well :3 i gave raymond a gift!
my pompompurin socks are finally clean so i can wear them again xD i loveeee these socks.
went to the store and noticed they were selling cotton candy faygo! i bought a 2 liter for 0.99 cents ! i was very happy lol
wrote a really nice looking letter to my crush :>
i get paid friday!! woo-hoo! also, demon slayer movie on saturday w my sister !!! so excited!


----------



## Autumn247

My sister called me


----------



## Stella-Io

I went shopping at a hardware store and got plants today c:


----------



## Psydye

Finally beat Serious Sam 3.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband and I are both scheduled to get our second doses of the COVID vaccine tomorrow. Can't wait to be fully vaccinated!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i'm happy that i went outside of my comfort zone when it comes to poses for drawing and it worked. ;-;


Spoiler: the sketch








 i'll finish it over time but i'm so proud of this ;-;


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> i’m a few days behind since i’ve been sleeping so much but uh ;
> 
> *sunday*
> • mom surprised me with breakfast!! i mean,, she technically bought it with the money that i chipped in for groceries LOL but it was still a yummy surprise!
> • won 75 tbt from the forums’ giveaway to celebrate animal crossing’s 20th anniversary!
> • cuddled with my kitty :’)
> 
> *monday*
> • not much happened since i was unconscious for most of it but i had a nice cuddle with my kitty at least lol
> 
> *tuesday*
> • began getting caught up in new horizons after not playing for a few days + obtained sherb’s photo!!
> • was able to help my dad with something
> • cuddled with my kitty
> • the POS that is derek chauvin was found guilty on all 3 charges and i am so relieved. i will never not be angry and saddened by what happened to george floyd but i’m so, _so_ glad that justice was actually served for once.



yay for kitty cuddles and that was sweet of your mom!  congrats on the tbt!  

Nothing too notable today; my mom mentioned about needing to put stuff away in my room because they hired some paint guys to paint, which reminds me of the moving and...yeah, not happy. just makes me overwhelmed and nervous (sometimes I feel like my mom forgets i have anxiety, though better than my dad who doesn’t seem to understand how things i say or do is linked and it is hard to control). I did get my second vaccine shot today—can’t say this makes me overjoyed buy I am happy to have gotten it and not need to go back out again. It went faster today and no lines. 

I am happy to see my friend @NefariousKing opening an art shop. I remember a couple months ago he was shy about showing his art. So happy to see more examples of really adorable and beautiful art!  Which reminded me I need to start saving again for art commissions and maybe postpone collectible hunting; I did mention a couple months ago buying another commission from someone but I want to make sure I have enough for what i gave them last time and a tip. Been really enjoying browsing the museum again.  so many talented artists and so creative. Then again, I still haven’t gotten caught up to the days in the my island journal to share the two other adorable artworks that I had commissioned so ah, I am torn . Been wanting to update my journal but also been going through severe depression off and on, or just feeling lazy.

I am happy that I got some more of my wish list taken care of today. still need a bit over 1k clothing items.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I recently started Spiritfarer but played a good chunk of it today. It is amazing. Turns out there are updates coming out for it this year on top of it. That is what I am happy about today.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i was looking for the trolli tree commercial (you know the creepy gummy worms eating a tree's hand one) to add to my animation playlist cause i like the style of it and stumbled across a behind the scenes video by the folks who made the trolli commercials. neat to see!!! and omg they use a lot of glitter lol



Spoiler: if the commercials creep you out the first like minute of the video is a few of them and the thumbnail is of the tree. skip to 1:03 if you wanna avoid them


----------



## Alienfish

Found out a movie I wanna see, like real bad, is out on DVD so might order that somewhere. Need my fangirl satisfied LOL.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling much better than i was earlier though i may wake up with a head ache since I feel one there and didn’t drink water after finishing a drink (i chugged it down pretty much seeing it was 3:30 AM and didn’t want to get caught up still ). Am excited about an art commission and participating a little in this fun art thread that I’ve been lurking in. My art isn’t going to be that great since I don’t do the art techniques or have any special programs, but I will do the best that I can. It still seems like a fun challenge.  I seriously have been enjoying browsing the museum. I think it helped ease some of my anxiety, and of course chatting with some friends on discord helped too. I said some awkward stuff tonight but so glad no one was mad or annoyed or offended  since i think it was kinda rude. i apologized but they weren’t mad at me. still i am a bit embarrassed. glad though i can mess up and no one think badly of me as a result.  i am very grateful my friends are very understanding and patient.


----------



## Holla

Just finished paying off my credit card debt. I’m not one to use a credit card much, but during college I didn’t have any loans and I felt bad about the money my parents did give me.

It’s nice to have that weight lifted. Now all future paycheques can actually start to accumulate in my account instead of always going towards paying off as much debt as possible.


----------



## _Donut_

Holla said:


> Just finished paying off my credit card debt. I’m not one to use a credit card much, but during college I didn’t have any loans and I felt bad about the money my parents did give me.
> 
> It’s nice to have that weight lifted. Now all future paycheques can actually start to accumulate in my account instead of always going towards paying off as much debt as possible.



That's amazing! Congrats on that milestone, must've really felt like a heavy weight being lifted from your shoulders


----------



## Autumn247

Honestly, I had a mocha frappe and it was really good.  I have this frappe mix, I just add milk and ice, put it in my blender and it's perfect.  Sometimes it's the little things that make me happy


----------



## mocha.

made a start on my presentation that I’ve been procrastinating for weeks
had some lovely feedback about a student I volunteer with - my voluntary work is coming to an end soon so it’s lovely to know it’s made a difference to their learning 
My boyfriend made me a lovely iced coffee!
I had a long lie in today as I didn’t have class til the afternoon
The sun is shining AGAIN (this is big news from a Brit) 
Having fajitas and corn on the cob for tea (maybe a strange combo but I’ve been craving corn on the cob recently) 
I accidentally missed my meds yesterday so feeling a lot better today after taking them again, it’s maybe subconscious and the weather definitely helps but either way it’s a win


----------



## Sophie23

I looked in the range, B&M and Dunelm 
I bought pink fitted sheets, pink pillowcases, Artificial Roses Arrangement in pink vase, Pink ribbed vase, Pink roses,  Pink touch table lamp, pink lampshade and pink alarm  -all at Dunelm


----------



## oak

Gonna get my hair cut today finally.


----------



## Holla

Went for my first jog outside in _years. _My stamina is pretty bad haha I used to be able to run 3km when I was young without stopping or slowing down. Today was more like 1/3 km haha.  

Was good to get out and run again though.


----------



## Mariah

I won a giveaway on Instagram worth over $400 of stuff!


----------



## Midoriya

I got a lot of good sleep and received another paycheck.  Ended up earning more than I expected .  I also don’t have work again for awhile and can spend today playing Pokemon Uranium and applying for jobs/doing more research.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

finally got my dog and cat a nametag! my dog got a cute rainbow one and the cat...weeeeeeell she's always been a priss. will let you pet her one second and then smack you the next. so her tag is a cute heart that says her name and then "aka lil *****" right after. xD i joked to my mom about it and she said no, but went and did it anyways.


----------



## Nefarious

Just met my neighbors other dog while I was out watering the plants. He's so cute! A Labrador I think, saw on his nametag that he's named Dash. Their other puppy, Wally, came running out too when he saw me leaning over their fence giving out pets haha. They're super friendly and really put me in a good mood!

I also find it funny that I now know the neighbor's dogs name but not the neighbor's themselves.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A few things that made me happy today:


While it happened in the middle of the night, it technically still happened today. Before I closed my laptop and charged it overnight, I had this one song paused. While it was being charged, my laptop was getting updated. After finishing, the song that I had on pause started playing despite the fact my laptop was closed lol. It woke me up but instead of getting cranky, I just listened to it all the way through with a smile before I opened and closed my laptop again. The volume level was perfect too as it wasn't too loud or too quiet. *Here is the song in question* that was playing. Those who know me well on this forum already know where it's gonna come from before clicking on the link. Or you could look at my signature for a hint. 
I managed to watch more classic Spongebob episodes and listened to music throughout the day.
I got some practice drawing cars again. I did the side view, but I also challenged myself to do it from another perspective. For the sake of keeping things simple for myself, I drew a Volkswagen SambaBus '62. Not perfect, but it's a start since I'm  just sketching and getting used to it. And since Sambabuses are usually associated with hippies, I decided to have Harvey drive it in one of the drawings for the giggles (though he is quite small). To top it off, the wheels look cleaner thanks to drawing so many circles for practice. Take that, wheels!



Spoiler: My SambaBus drawings compared to real photos


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband and I got our second round of COVID shots and the wait wasn't nearly as long as the first time. Glad to get that over with even though I know we've still got a long way to go before things are normal again.


----------



## Dunquixote

I drew something for Mick in Draw the User Above you thread and I had a lot of fun drawing it. I am not an artist so, even though I have been lurking in that thread for awhile, I was afraid of participating since I didn’t want to disappoint anyone with my poor quality art. The artwork ended up better than I thought and Mick liked it . That made me really happy (and pyoopi said she liked it too  which made me really happy too). I feel a bit encouraged and may try drawing again if I can stop being lazy ; still need to update my island journal too. But anyways, just happy with how that turned out and excited with the art I’m commissioning yanrimasart for . was worried about my request being unreasonable and that i was annoying but she accepted it . Can’t wait for nef to open his art thread up too.


----------



## Merielle

-I got the rare chance to play more Code: Realize ~Future Blessings~ today!  I managed to make a ton of progress too, and I'm getting fairly close to finishing it! ;v;
-Some of the secondhand merch I ordered arrived today, which was way _way_ earlier than expected!!  An acrylic stand and a small acrylic keychain that I'll never actually use as a keychain ahaha; I've got it pinned up on my corkboard instead with a little heart-shaped push pin.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

fortnite has that salt meme as a emote you know this thing? it's important to the story i swear ;w;




anyways i started playing as cluck the chicken in my last couple sessions tonight. was waiting in a lobby and started emoting right next  to someone by accident and got stuck on them and the emote happened to make me crouch under them a bit (evasive maneuvers).

next thing i know this comedian starts using the salt emote and it goes perfectly over my chicken themed skin. i realize that they're salting me up to eat and squeal, back up from them, and crouch really quick. i started backing up while crouched and they started following me menacingly  and slowly while i was squealing "no i'm not food don't eat me!!" xD i'd show a clip, but fortnite doesn't let you take em on switch. >:c


----------



## Kittywulfe

This article made me happy today 

Happy article

This is most definitely how social media should be used!


----------



## Chris

Finished off a project that has consumed almost every waking hour over the past four days. Presenting it during a video conference in three hours time and I'm equal parts excited and nervous.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Well 3 things really.

-Finally finished rewatching all of Inuyasha. All seasons, Final Act, and all 4 movies.
-Finished my Noblesse Spread in my Anime Journal...I love Raizel soo much.
-My cat has finally gotten used to my BB- 8 Droid I built at Disney...so now I can play with it without freaking her out.


----------



## skarmoury

Was tasked to make a teaser poster for a local children's book we're publishing and the art style is definitely within my comfort zone!! Showed the teaser poster to my fellow teammates and they loved it a lot, I'm so happy :"(


----------



## mocha.

it's a lovely sunny day again!
I managed to write 755 words of my report this afternoon which has cut out a huge chunk of work over the next week or so
also got an extension on my presentation which will give me more time to practice and will hopefully allow me to enjoy visiting family next week!
going to spend the rest of the day drawing and chilling out c:


----------



## Holla

Went for another run today. Took it a bit easier since I’m a bit sore from yesterday’s run. Listened to the full version of the opening songs for My Hero Academia while running and I must say they are pretty good songs to run to.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m getting the best kitty snuggles right now. I was made at her for biting down on my finger when I gave her her pills this morning and for spitting them up, but so hard to stay mad at her when she wants to snuggle. she is the best comfort in the world; i wish my other cat would come visit me as much as she used to . She is making it difficult for me to get up to get something to eat and get a few things done that my mom wanted me to do while she’s gone

I’m still a bit down but will try to draw a little again today. I’m happy that I feel motivated enough to do that. If I have time or don’t feel lazy, maybe I’ll be able to get an island journal done as well .

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021

mad*


----------



## honeyaura

Woke up in a good mood overall!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Things have been rough for me lately, but I'm happy I was able to talk with a close friend of mine about some things that have been bothering me lately. Definitely helps put my mind more at ease.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Just swiffered up my room and caught a LOT of dust and grime. I should have gotten a broom, since Swiffers are kinda finicky, imo. Still, it was fun - danced to "Dude Looks Like A Lady" while doing so. ;P


----------



## Merielle

The other half of the secondhand merch I ordered came today (also super early!), and the seller was _super_ nice and actually included free extra merch of one of my faves!!  Absolutely made my day—I made sure to leave them a glowing review, they're gonna be my go-to for merch whenever possible from now on.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days . truthfully, my day isn’t ending on the best note but there’s definitely still some things to be happy about. :’)

• was able to help my mom with something - it was a very simple task but as i often feel useless, especially with how sick she is, being able to help felt nice. i was also able to help bring up groceries from the car.
• got my taxes filed for the first time :’). i feel very adult today lol.
• in nh, chai officially moved in today! this is my first time having a sanrio villager so i’m pretty excited aha.
• posted a new island journal entry + received some kind words from @Dunquixote in regards to it, which made me really happy.  also i’m genuinely not trying to promote my island journal, it just makes me happy whenever i’m able to put an entry together.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got my commissioned art from Yanrimasart and I absolutely am blown away again by her artwork. I am struggling to save up tbt but I had to send her an extra tip because I gave her a huge request. Thank you so much again @Yanrimasart  and also for letting me use them in my island journal.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

just won a jigglypuff on toreba with a free ticket


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m grateful for @Dunquixote for being a good friend and always looking out for me. Even when I feel like I don’t deserve it. Also for sending me pictures of her kitties and sending me catbug gif to make me feel better.
I’m also grateful for my family and my bun even though he’s a jelly bean thief and a beggar.


----------



## jadetine

Got my second dose!
Husbando logged in to thank people on this forum, what a sweet surprise!
Finished a commission!
YUSSSSSS


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a good night's sleep and my side effects from the second vaccine are mostly gone now.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m excited for prom today and tomorrow and seeing my friends (in ac)! First time I hosted an event aside from birthdays, so I am hoping everyone will have fun.  Also happy that i got half of the project for my next island journal entry done unless i decide to add more; will need to make second mini project and then write stuff and then I’ll be done. 

Seeing @Totoroki ’s note above made me really happy; i really don’t think I did much . I think she is the better friend tbh. still, I am very grateful. extremely grateful to all my friends here who have all been checking up on me lately when they didn’t have to; and grateful that we’re friends (sorry for the corniness). special mention goes to @xara who shared me pictures of her gorgeous kitty ; protect her at all costs, such a lovely kitty. Thanks friends!


----------



## mocha.

@Dunquixote how do I sign up for free cat pics ?? 

work went really quickly today
Went on a walk with my bf and met the cutest kitten ever who we sat and played with/petted for a while. So excited to get a kitty of my own!!
I had a really bad headache for a few hours but it’s eased off now thankfully
Spending the rest of the evening watching a film & eating snacks


----------



## Beanz

i’m happy that i’ll be moving to a new house soon and that i can have my own room. but it’s also sort of sad because my brother, mom and i have lived in our current house our whole lives, and my grandma has lived here for 45 years. at least my new house is like a block away from my old one lol


----------



## jiny

my boyfriend and i both got the 2nd dose of the vaccine today so in 2 weeks we will be fully vaccinated !! i can’t wait to be able to hang out with him more often since it will be safer


----------



## Mr_Persona

I got a new bag for my paintbrushes and other painting tools! So much better than using boxes.


----------



## Dunquixote

mocha. said:


> @Dunquixote how do I sign up for free cat pics ??
> 
> work went really quickly today
> Went on a walk with my bf and met the cutest kitten ever who we sat and played with/petted for a while. So excited to get a kitty of my own!!
> I had a really bad headache for a few hours but it’s eased off now thankfully
> Spending the rest of the evening watching a film & eating snacks



Oh that is exciting that you’re getting a kitten! Congratulations .

Here you go: my 20 year old snuggle cat.


Spoiler: kitty picture










I had a really fun time with my friends. @Pyoopi has such creative hangout plans and her designing skills are just incredible (she did most of the setup for the basement). So happy @xara had a good time since I know things have been difficult for her and I’ve been worried about her. . @Mick & @NefariousKing always are great to be silly with even though sometimes I worry about being awkward and getting awkward silence when i say something to try to be funny or being overly silly.  looking forward to part two


----------



## Licorice

My stomach is full of coke and pizza.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My mom bought me food and I got an even shorter haircut =) 
(which my sister then proceeded to tell me that it looks like Draco Malfoy's haircut but it's fine)


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m happy because I’ve got a new baby to love 


Spoiler: 💜














/SPOILER]


----------



## xara

i’m tired but today was nice ... definitely ready for bed, though. 

• today marks my 6th year anniversary of joining tbt! i‘m not gonna start rambling but i’m just,, so grateful for this community and all that it’s given me. :’) 
• got 2x nook points,, i’ll have enough soon to finally get timmy and tommy’s photo!
• 100% completed the “smile isle” nook mile achievement in nh!!
• did an ac trade for the first time in a while 
• was able to help my mom with a few things. :’)
• received some kind words from @mocha. about my island journal! she’s genuinely so sweet and i appreciate her a lot. 
• hung out with @Dunquixote, @Pyoopi, @Mick and @NefariousKing! we’re a chaotic bunch but i always enjoy spending time with them. ^^
• cuddled with my kitty not once,, not twice,, but _three_ times. 



Totoroki said:


> I’m happy because I’ve got a new baby to love
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 💜
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /SPOILER]



A BABY!!!!!  they’re so adorable omg....


----------



## Neb

One of my moms ordered some sushi to cheer me up this evening! It was nice to have some for the first time in several weeks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my mom called me a gorgeous lad and I'm just living for it


----------



## Foreverfox

I got a good night's sleep, which may not sound like a big deal but it is. I wake up every night at 2am to cath my almost 2 year old with Spina Bifida, but today I got to sleep in and just felt like I slept well.


----------



## hakutaku

Both nervous and excited because my new floor's getting fitted tomorrow,,I'm gonna be dealing with the fitters by myself which is a new thing for me, so I'm hoping it all goes well!


----------



## mocha.

I had a good nights sleep which I’m really thankful for as I’ve been having night terrors a lot recently 
Another sunny day! The weather is so beautiful at the minute, I can’t wait for lockdown to start easing so we can go exploring again 
Feeling really grateful for my partner, he is so supportive and just such a lovely, kind person. It’s so nice to be in a relationship where we both care for eachother a lot, it just makes being at home a lot happier and I’ll miss him when he has to go back to the office! 
Only in work for 2 days this week and then I’m going home to see my family who I’ve not seen since last year!! So excited


----------



## Alienfish

Completed my 1-row spooky lineup 

Also been vibin to this music literally all weekend while playing solitaire and stuff and it's the bomb


----------



## Mr_Persona

its breezy and sorta cool and warm outside! Still customizing my switch dock and l got the wings finished.


----------



## King koopa

Got 1 4th of the tbt needed for my giveaway agian, let's hope I don't blow it on a collectible this time


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Saturday

got to see demon slayer: mugen train with my older sister! 10000/10 would watch again and im going to..
saw a kocho cosplayer at the theatre! :3 she was so nice and i got a picture with her c:
i slept well!
Sunday

teaching myself the lyrics to 'homura' by LiSA, its going good so far! ^^
my oldest sister came over! i missed her and my niece very much uwu
i got inosuke on my inosuke designed tamagotchi c: i also got him on the zenitsu design one, so i just reset, fingers crossed for zenitsu!! >w<


----------



## buny

had a much needed day off! im getting better at letting myself relax and respecting my scheduled break time ^^


----------



## Midoriya

- Glad I’m going to be able to get better sleep tonight and a nice dinner beforehand.
- Glad that I was able to get my second gym badge in Pokemon Uranium.  My team was underleveled, but I have a full team and I was able to make use of good strategy to overcome the Burole City gym leader’s Pokemon.
- Glad that one of my favorite sports teams, the Dallas Mavericks, are probably going to be in the postseason again (they’re the only team I’m really actively following right now... lol).
- Glad my birthday is in ten days.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - Glad I’m going to be able to get better sleep tonight and a nice dinner beforehand.
> - Glad that I was able to get my second gym badge in Pokemon Uranium.  My team was underleveled, but I have a full team and I was able to make use of good strategy to overcome the Burole City gym leader’s Pokemon.
> - Glad that one of my favorite sports teams, the Dallas Mavericks, are probably going to be in the postseason again (they’re the only team I’m really actively following right now... lol).
> - Glad my birthday is in ten days.


Heyy!! Mavs are my team too!!  sounds like you had a great day, that's awesome!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Apparently, my next-door neighbour abandoned lots of Nintendo stuff on the sidewalk such as old consoles, an original Gameboy, and many Zelda games that I already have. They were in a box wrapped up in a plastic bag all in good condition. Me and my dad had a look at them. Everything was gone a few hours later... But not before we got an extra NES controller (now we can actually do two-player mode), some cords for the NES, Zelda II - The Adventure of Link, an original Gameboy (with a transparent shell cover), and an NES Zapper. Never thought I'd see the day I actually got to see that NES accessory in person and my sister was so happy for whatever reason lol. Don't worry, we sanitized them just to be safe.



Spoiler: My honest gut feeling



Despite those things being left on the sidewalk, I feel I should've asked my neighbour first if it was okay to bring a few of those to my house. I'll do the right thing by telling them tomorrow and give back the things I mentioned above if they wish, by keeping a safe distance of course. I don't want to give them the wrong impression that I steal stuff.




On a side note, I don't see why you should dump old consoles and games that seem to be in good condition, especially since they're no longer being made. You could sell it on Kijiji if you're looking for some extra cash and give that person an opportunity to experience a huge blast from the past.


----------



## deana

I'm happy because I got a slurpee


----------



## Nefarious

Had a blast playing with some friends on New Horizons today, got really wild haha.  

Got a few new plants for the backyard. Tomatoes, banana peppers, jalapeno, and hot cayennes. Favorite thing about Spring is always getting to take care of plant life, really relaxing and rewarding.

Also went to the La Michoacana ice cream shop nearby, legit I can eat their Abuelita Chocolate flavor everyday, it's so good.

Overall in a good mood, probably will take a short nap and continue working on art shop orders tonight.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a blast with my friends today again and am really happy they all had a great time too . Many thanks to @Pyoopi for improvising on the plan when I almost messed it up since I didn't know there was a limit to visitors.  

I also finished my island journal entry (about three days later than I had planned  ).  I think I am getting close to the turning point in my story.  And hopefully soon I'll be able to start posting some beautiful art commissions I had done months ago (with proper credits to the artist of course ).


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been alright! I've been feeling a little bit lousy lately which is no fun but today's been okay. 

-I've made a little more progress on my dress! Kjkghdsgkj I made a massive mistake and cut out one of the bodice pieces wrong and I didn't really have to cut out a new piece but... fingers crossed the seem allowance will hide it. I sewed a bit of fabric to it to it to make it a little larger but I'm really just hoping when I sew it to my skirt I'll be able to hide it. 

-I went grocery shopping! I didn't really want to go because I've been so tired and out of it lately but I'm glad I did. I got some ingredients I need to make some muffins tomorrow (my dad wants peach muffins... if anybody has a good recipe for peach muffins lemme know! I've never made em before) and some other odds and ends we needed. The grocery store was nice and empty since I went the hour before it closed.

-I've been enjoying playing Monster Hunter Stories! I talked about it in the "What are you currently playing?" thread but I wanted to mention it here too because I'm having so much fun. I'm not sure why I didn't play it sooner - I feel like maybe some of the opening tutorials and such overwhelmed me.  At any rate I'm playing it now and having a lot of fun! I'm excited for the second game to come out on the Switch


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a pretty decent day. I slept well last night and watched the last episode of Outlander season 4 on Netflix today. Now, my mom and I can finally talk about it. Since she found the series, she's been dying to talk about it with me, but she has more time to watch stuff so she was way ahead of me.

I'm also feeling better after my 2nd COVID shot. I only have a slight headache left. The arm pain is almost completely gone.

My brother also handled something better than I thought. I was certain we were going to have yet another fight with him to get stuff done, but he accepted it willingly. I'm trying to do as much as I can for him due to his mental health issues, but sometimes places just require him to be involved. So I'm glad this time, he didn't have a breakdown about it.


----------



## xara

my day was honestly pretty uninteresting and slow for the most part but some good stuff still happened! ^*^

• put together and posted a new island journal entry! it was a bit of a last minute concoction but i’m not mad at it. :’)
• did a few nh trades and earned more tbt than i usually do, which is always unexpected but nice. 
• was able to help my mom with something again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nothing too spectacular happened today (my exec. dysfunction is horrible rn) but I did, as I mentioned elsewhere, discover a website where you can change the tint of certain colors in a pic so I've been messing around creating my own collectibles and 3d shiny pokemon lol


Spoiler: here is my magenta Arcanine










I also did the re-write for my debate statement and turned that in so I no longer have to worry about it, tomorrow I can focus on the re-write for my paper


----------



## _Rainy_

I made it through work. I may have not known how to do some stuff, but at least I have YouTube for that. I also made him food that wasn’t frozen or from a can which they seemed to appreciate so I’m happy. I like taking care of people.


----------



## -Lychee-

I'm getting my second dose of the vaccine today! I'm so excited. I know it doesn't work right away and I still plan on continuing to wear a mask.


----------



## Sophie23

The only thing I’m happy about is that my new bedding came today and my mum ordered me some new storage boxes which should come next Tuesday. And we’re gonna look in the range for wallpaper this Thursday.


----------



## mocha.

Work was good! It wasn’t too busy either which I’m really thankful for as my knee/ankle has been hurting a lot recently.
Today was the first step Scotland took to exit lockdown which means non essential shops/restaurants/pubs can open again! Really happy news.
I really shouldn’t have (like really should have.. I forgot I was on accutane like a month ago haha) but I went on a sunbed. Since we don’t get a lot of sun here (and I don’t spend a lot of time outside) I thought I’d treat myself to a sunbed as today is the first day they’ve been allowed to open in months. I didn’t go on for very long but I’m now regretting it as I’m burnt  the fake sunlight really does wonders for your mental health and I feel a lot better for it though!
Catching up on Line of Duty as I missed it with having to sleep early last night 
One more sleep then I’m going down home to see family! Yay!


----------



## Jhine7

HBO just announced House of the Dragon, prequel to Game of Thrones is officially in production. 2022 can't come soon enough


----------



## hakutaku

Today has been wild, both good and awful things happened and tbh I feel really weird about it. But I am happy that my new floor got installed and looks excellent! It's a greyish white laminate wooden style and it's everything I wanted in a floor! Also got a bunch of new bedding and things that I'm gonna sort out tomorrow. Going furniture shopping tomorrow too, so hope that goes well,,


----------



## jiny

my best friend and i have been talking a lot more than usual recently and i really enjoy talking to her so yay


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

one of my transmasc friends might give me his old binder since i can't get one myself ;-;-;

also, i have 4 weeks left of the school year!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just got my 2nd Shot from the Moderna Covid-19 Vaccine.


----------



## Dunquixote

My tabby is feeling better today; didn’t find more blood spots and she is very perky and back to her usual begging. she just snuggler with me . I love my kitties so much. I’m anxious about a lot today, but just having her snuggle and talking to some friends is helping ease some of my worries. Something about a kitty’s furr and purr just soothes me and seeing her being sleeping makes me sleepy .  my other kitty came to bed to lay on my legs a little last night too. she hasn’t done that in months. it made me so happy. also happy my mom is considering my feelings about going to disney. i wish she’d do the same about moving but this still is a nice surprise.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021

snuggled*


----------



## deana

I got to see my mom today after not seeing her since September. It was really nice to see her but also weird and sad that we couldn't hug (social distancing) but for the most part it was nice. 

I also got a lot of packing / cleaning done for moving next weekend


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've just started making a silly logo swap between different games. Still a long way to go, but the process of making it close to the real thing is a nice feeling.
My sister got a wedding pipe organ from one of her friends today and dropped it off in front of my house. This is because last year, she sold it willy nilly without telling me. I've long since moved on from that incident so to have her get another one for me is pleasant. You didn't need to do that but thanks, sis. 
Listening to lots of music as per usual.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

cleaned my room up a bit today and gathered the things I'll be selling to make room for more stuff ^^
got to play a bit of stardew valley today to relax! i really love sdv c:
im happy that i got a lot done! like i said, i cleaned my room, i also cleaned the bathroom! ^^ very productive day
had a nice meal for dinner~ 
happy that im feeling better today after a bad mental health day yesterday c:


----------



## LadyDestani

My headache is finally going away.


----------



## xara

today was,, very slow and truthfully not the best but some good still came of it. here’s hoping that tomorrow will be better. :’)

• got 3x nook points and was able to finally redeem timmy and tommy’s photo!
• the 4/28 update announcement for nh. don’t get me wrong, i’m definitely a bit disappointed but i’m also excited to see what new items are being added. ^^
• was able to help my mom with a few things again. i’m glad that i’ve been able to be of help to her over the last couple days, i just wish that i could do more.


----------



## Autumn247

My 23andMe Ancestry DNA results came in!  It's super interesting!


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got all the deets about my new contract at work, and also got answer on how to solve a thing so I could get written out of job agency...and hopefully don't have to sit with the phone glued to my ear whenever I actually have some free time


----------



## Princess Mipha

Went for a Checkup on how the pregnancy is going and everything is going great! 
But.. can I please finally know what it will be


----------



## Midoriya

- Glad that I’m off work until Thursday.
- Glad that I’m doing better at my job.
- Glad that I’m getting my second dose of the Moderna vaccine tomorrow!
- Glad that I made a lot of progress yesterday in Pokemon Uranium and made it all the way to Bealbeach City.


----------



## hakutaku

I managed to sleep well last night and had a nice, sorta productive day today! I applied for a bunch of new part-time jobs this morning, set up my clothes hanger, cleaned my window, washed and put on my new bedding, and actually got some stuff done in my New Leaf town for a change. Also going shopping for more furniture this evening, and setting up my bookshelf this weekend too,,
Still can't believe how good my room looks


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DinosaurDumpster said:


> one of my transmasc friends might give me his old binder since i can't get one myself ;-;-;
> 
> also, i have 4 weeks left of the school year!!


that's really awesome, I had to buy a binder brand new (cause I don't have many friends irl) and now I can't go anywhere without wearing it, it's a fantastic way to relieve dysphoria ;w;
(also same here 4 weeks left and I'm sooooo close to graduation!!)


I'm super happy right now because my history essay is now done for good and ive got all my writing credits finished! I didn't realize I got a writing credit from music history in Spring 2020 and I spent all this time worrying about where I was gonna get my final credit, so learning that I'm now officially done is such a relief I can't even completely comprehend it w my stressed out mind lmao


----------



## Chris

I'd been craving aromatic duck for about three days so I finally caved and ordered some for dinner. It lived up to expectation.

Aromatic duck + a glass of red wine = happy Vrisnem.


----------



## mocha.

Currently en route to see mine & my bfs family (we took covid tests as an added precaution and both tested negative which is another thing I’m happy about!) I’m so so excited to see everyone & my dog and cat  even though I’ll still be working on college stuff this week I’m really glad I get to be around family!


----------



## Neb

I talked to my therapist this morning and she gave me a lot of good tips for my ongoing mental health crisis. It makes me feel like I really can get through this.


----------



## Ichiban

been bingewatching old jontron vids for the last week and out of nowhere today he uploaded a new one


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I am happy about a few things.

my 'for you' page on tiktok is littered with kyojuro rengoku memes/tiktoks/edits/videos. i love it.
my cartilage piercing seems to finally be healing! it got infected so i went to the place i got it pierced at for opinions (my mom didnt like what they said so we went to another place and got some better answers!)
woke up with my zenitsu plushie in my arms xD i wouldnt wanna wake up any other way
played some animal crossing and crocheted for a bit! i love partaking in hobbies, they're so fun!
had some salisbury steaks for lunch! mmm, my favorite! hamburger helper for dinner, too! super excited c:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

My friend gave me his binder today. It's almost the perfect size, just a tad bit too big but it's already obliterated dysphoria. ;-;


----------



## oak

My dad lent me his car for a couple days while mine gets fixed so that's a big relief. It even has air conditioning, which is fancy for me lmao


----------



## Mariah

I got my first squishmallow.


----------



## Pyoopi

I really liked how I did my eye makeup today and I felt pretty even though all I did was go to Target, lol.

This is the palette I used:


----------



## xara

today was an improvement from yesterday but was truthfully pretty boring and not much happened lol. however, i cuddled with my cat for the first time in a couple of days so i’m definitely happy about that. :’)


----------



## Merielle

My mom, my aunt, and I all got our first dose of the Moderna vaccine today!  My arm's a little sore, but it's honestly such a huge relief to have finally gotten it. ;v; Also, I'm just taking it easy right now and having a lot of fun watching an AC villager hunting stream.


----------



## Lynnatchii

I FOUND THIS




I recommend you to watch this if you like minecraft, and watch minecraft youtubers (and also if you want to feel nostalgic)


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work, found a new handbag and a paperback at the second-hand store, and hopefully done with job agency and **** for some good time...


----------



## Toska

While today has been overall unfortunate, I’m happy I got to go to my desperately needed eye appointment! I also got to see a few people to work on some things, which is always nice.


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom let me order part of my  bday present early since the plush is retiring; the coupon though ran out when I thought it was still good when I saw it last night but she still let me get it.


----------



## Mariah

I went to look for more squishmallows and I was successful.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I bought Clip Studio Paint today to replace Photoshop for drawing and I am VERY happy with my purchase! It is a fantastic program that I already adore and can't believe that I waited this long to get!



Mariah said:


> I went to look for more squishmallows and I was successful. View attachment 371684



OMG I LOVE SQUISHMALLOWS. I have a pumpkin one that I found at my work last Halloween and I've had to stop myself from buying them everytime they appear in my store! They're literally the softest plushes that I've ever held and I want EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.

That hamburger dog and watermelon are super cute. I don't know if I'd be able to hold back buying them if they were available...


----------



## Mariah

Tiffkaboo said:


> I bought Clip Studio Paint today to replace Photoshop for drawing and I am VERY happy with my purchase! It is a fantastic program that I already adore and can't believe that I waited this long to get!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVE SQUISHMALLOWS. I have a pumpkin one that I found at my work last Halloween and I've had to stop myself from buying them everytime they appear in my store! They're literally the softest plushes that I've ever held and I want EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.
> 
> That hamburger dog and watermelon are super cute. I don't know if I'd be able to hold back buying them if they were available...


They’re super soft. I haven’t seen any in a store until today. I got these at Hot Topic and the dinosaur from Hallmark. I really want the mushroom and axolotl.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Mariah said:


> They’re super soft. I haven’t seen any in a store until today. I got these at Hot Topic and the dinosaur from Hallmark. I really want the mushroom and axolotl.



I have not seen any but seasonal one's, lol. Those other one's sound adorable, though!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was an easier day at work and I was able to get away for an hour this afternoon to work on some important financial stuff for my brother.

Also, my dog has been laying with me on the couch a lot more often. This is something that's been happening for the past week or two, but at first I thought it was a one-off thing because he loves to lay on my husband's lap. But lately he's been choosing to lay on my lap or next to me sometimes and I'm loving it!


----------



## xara

today was pretty boring but was still a decent day overall!

• tbt’s world championships event announcement!! it came as a bit of a shock as i wasn’t expecting another event so soon but i’m genuinely so excited and can’t wait to see what all it’ll entail. ^_^
• was able to help my mom with a few things.
• rejoined discord! i deleted the app a while back due to an uncomfortable experience that i had on there but even though i probably won’t be very active, it’s lowkey nice to be back on there again. :’)
• got some medication that i’ve been needing. i thought i would be **** out of luck for a while but i’m glad that that wasn’t the case.
• @Dunquixote sent me some photos of their adorable kitty! 
• cuddled with my kitty twice + she took a nap in my room for a few hours.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today was very nice!

happy that i went to work and had a very productive day~
had a wonderful homemade dinner :3 my dad makes some of the most creative meals xD pizza casserole!
worked some more on my etsy shop, im so excited!! hopefully i can get some customers soon :3
talked to a former coworker today! i miss her so much T^T
bought some snacks after work!
im hopefully going to see the demon slayer movie again soon!! <3
happy that im able to vibe and listen to music and do my own thing rn! <3


----------



## Sophie23

The pink storage boxes I ordered for my bedroom came early this morning, luckily I was awake. And they were supposed to be coming next Tuesday.Wow that’s fast!


----------



## Autumn247

I will have a lot of time to read today


----------



## Mariah

Got him!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally finished a logo swap I made in the past three days!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i have a bad nail biting habit. i don't even realize i'm doing it half the time. i'll be watching a video and then suddenly i'm missing a nail...

but i have been really good about not biting them lately (covid helps that  ) and they've gotten to a good size (save for one dang it...) so my grandma's taking me to get them cleaned up and rounded today!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m doing a lot better at my job recently and got paid recently again as well.  Also looking forward to next week because it’s going to be a lot of fun.  Things are looking up from here.


----------



## hakutaku

Finally managed to have a good sleep! And I've been so busy lately so today I had a day of rest  Yesterday I put up my new curtains (Which I'm really pleased with!) cleaned a bunch, and sorted through my things. Tomorrow I'm setting up a bunch of new furniture so I'm gonna try and relax today!


----------



## oak

The car insurance place contacted me and my car can be saved! I feel so relieved. I shouldn't have to worry about costs now and my insurance should cover the damages (hopefully but most likely).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been a pretty easy day today in terms of schoolwork which is _great_ cause I'm really tired of doing schoolwork lol. I got to go to the antique store and look around for about an hour so that was nice


----------



## Saylor

I got through my interview today so that's a relief! Something about having to do it through a video call was even more nerve-racking for me than normal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I almost forgot to mention!!!!

Today Genesis announced their tour _The Last Domino?_ and they're gonna be here in Ohio in December!! I've been a big fan of Genesis, new and old, since I discovered their music back in 2015 and I'm so happy that they're finally touring again! we've already pre-registered for tickets so I really hope we can get some!! <33333


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> The car insurance place contacted me and my car can be saved! I feel so relieved. I shouldn't have to worry about costs now and my insurance should cover the damages (hopefully but most likely).



Ah that is good to hear! I’m so happy for you.

I feel extremely drained but I think I feel a little better than I did earlier. Not sure if counseling helped today since nothing can be done abouty any of the things I talked about. I did talk to a friend though and enjoyed talking to her a lot and hearing that she is doing better.  I may have an idea to work on for my island. Not sure how it will looks so after i finish this one may day run i am doing (alt), I may play around at harv’s studio to see what kind or setup i can consider using.


----------



## Neb

I think I’ve made a new friend on TBT! It's been hard for me to socialize recently, but doing things like this gives me hope.


----------



## LadyDestani

I noticed today that Xfinity charged the correct credit card for my mom's cell phone this time. They finally got something right!

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and I have another chiropractor appointment scheduled for the afternoon. I could really use that massage right now.


----------



## -Lumi-

I haven't posted in here lately but I figured I'd give an update today!  

-My dad got his covid vaccine!!!! I am so thankful that he was able to get vaccinated so quickly. I'm grateful to the pharmacist at our local pharmacy for being super sweet and reassuring my dad that the vaccine was safe and everything for me. He didn't have to but I really appreciate that he took the time to call my dad and talk to him. My dad even called his friend and told him he should get the vaccine too it was so sweet!

-In other vaccine related news I think Ontario's new roll-out is set up so I should be able to sign up for a vaccination near the end of May which is exciting!

-I have finally finished understitching the bodice of my dress  It took me _forever _because I opted to understitch by hand vs try and use my machine. I was stitched on a curve and that's already difficult but it would be extra finicky trying to separate the two layers of my dress. I very rarely hand sew; I've basically only ever done it to attach buttons or clasps to things so this was my first time sewing for a decent length of time. It's by no means perfect but I do feel better about tackling my other dress pattern now! It has quite a bit of handsewing for the bodice which is why I've been avoiding it but now I might give it a try. I should definitely order a thimble or something though because my fingers are sore  

-We got a new internet box/modem! Ours had been giving us trouble with losing out internet connection and such so I'm happy we were able to get a new one. Our internet seems to be doing a lot better now. 

-I'm reading a new book and it's gay, lol. It's really cute so far! I haven't read a lot of WLW books so this is a really nice change. It's also a deviation from what I usually read (I mainly read fantasy) with this one being I think it's called a contemporary romance? It's really cute! I wasn't sure how I felt about it the first few chapters and it _is _pretty darn corny but sometimes that's just what the heart wants. A cheesy Hallmark-movie-esque book.


----------



## xara

today basically just consisted of me trying to entertain myself for the 10 hours that i’ve been up but it wasn’t a bad day at all! i’m definitely ready for bed, though. 

• was able to help my mom out with some stuff. it’s always small tasks like getting her a drink, covering her with a blanket when she’s cold, etc since she’s pretty much bedridden atm but i’m just glad that i’m able to help in some way.
• received pietro’s photo in nh!!  i was in a bad mood at the time but this made me feel better. :’)
• finally got around to watching “malcolm and marie” on netflix! i tend to watch the same things over and over as i just,, rarely ever have the energy to try and get into anything new + focusing on something for longer than 30 minutes at a time is,, a pain in the ass for me LOL but i really liked this movie!! might even try to watch something new tomorrow, too since there’s a show i’ve had my eye on aha.
• had a very nice cuddle with my kitty. she was also quite vocal today, too and was constantly meowing at me. xD


----------



## Merielle

-GinjaNinjaOwO uploaded today and I LOVE their humanized Sanrio villagers. ;; Like... she's so talented and their Rilla design is actually really cute?  It made that villager grow on me _so_ so much.
-The Amiibo cards I ordered got lost in the mail and I've had to order more, but on the bright side, I'm getting Renée as a random move-in!!  She's not a dreamie of mine, but I still really like her, so it'll be fun to have her in my town for a little while!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

-there was a puppy at the nail place and it was his second birthday!!!     A BABY!!!
-my nails came out very nice! a little shorter then i'd like them to be, but still nice. :3
-there's a max raid event going on in swsh right now called meowth festival and you can get all the meowths and a shiny galarian one. i finally have a gigantamax meowth and his name is cheese puff! gonna try and get a shiny tomorrow (event ends the 2nd)! now i just need 14 more gigantamax forms!
-i am so taking advantage of the gigantamax meowth's gold rush trick so i can finally buy all the clothes!


----------



## Dinosaurz

It’s my birthday so that’s ok
I don’t really have anything planned though


----------



## JemAC

A few things over the last couple of days;


My parents and I went to visit my grandparents for the day yesterday to celebrate my grandads 80th birthday, spent the day catching up with them and playing some games before enjoying a very good Indian takeaway and some drinks in the evening, with the current restrictions it was a smaller celebration then had been initially planned but it was still a really nice day and it was lovely getting to see them 
Went on a long walk a couple of days ago with my mum and my cockapoo at the local woods where we met up with a family friend and her puppy (also a cockapoo), it was the first time the dogs had met one another and it was really sweet watching them walk and play together!
I got the appointment through for my second vaccine and will be receiving it on 7th May, not really looking forward to the injection or the side effects again but I know it will be very short lived and I'm really pleased to have it coming up 
I've had numerous cuddles with my kitten the last few days which have been really nice, always makes my day when she turns up on my bed purring and falls asleep under my chin or across my shoulder and chest, she turns 1 next Saturday and has started to become more independent recently so I'm really happy that she still seems to love her cuddles 



Dinosaurz said:


> It’s my birthday so that’s ok
> I don’t really have anything planned though



Happy Birthday! Know you've said you don't really have any plans but I hope you still manage to have a great day


----------



## Dunquixote

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s my birthday so that’s ok
> I don’t really have anything planned though



happy birthday!

I found some squishables at my grocery store.  so soft!!! about time i find actual soft plushies (too bad these are so expensive, especially the larger size).



Spoiler










don’t mind the towels. towels there in case my kitty gets sick again.


----------



## Alienfish

Weeeeekend. Also got the official letter from job agency that I'm no longer in there for the duration of my contract. Phew.


----------



## Midoriya

Been getting better sleep recently and actually enjoying my spare time.  It has been a nice change.


----------



## Beanz

i’m happy because i don’t have school today or on monday


----------



## hakutaku

My dad and I set up my bookcase today! It was definitely a two-person job, and I feel like I know a little more about furniture assembly now lol, I'm grateful he helped out. Now I'm gonna have to decide how I want to organize my books, _that's _gonna be an ordeal  

I'm also happy the leaves have almost fully grown back on the trees outside my window, I'm lucky to have such a large window and nice view from my room. Spring is definitely my favourite month alongside Autumn.


----------



## -Lumi-

I feel sick today which is definitely a bummer but here’s to focusing on the positives!

-It’s so windy today o: I’m happy I’m able to be inside! I’ve been watching movies today and the sound of the wind makes everything feel cozier 

-I ordered a sewing book!!  I’m so excited for it to come. I ordered “Gertie’s Ultimate Dress Book” which is just what it sounds like. A sewing book about dresses, lol. Which is perfect for me since that’s all I really want to sew anyways! The author likes the same sort of vintage style I do which is really nice. I watched a flip through of the book and there’s only a handful of patterns I probably won’t touch (wiggle dresses have tighter skirts than I like and there’s a few bodices I’m not a huge fan of) but I’ll ultimately use more than I won’t so it works out. It was also on sale today!

-Because my book was on sale I also ordered a “Best Dad Ever!” mug for my dad. His birthday is in June so it’s still a little ways off but the mugs were on sale as well. My book was $34 and I needed $35 to get free shipping lol and the mug was cheaper than shipping would’ve been so luckily by ordering that my shipping was free 

-I think my cat can tell I’m not feeling well since she’s been hanging out with me today which is really nice. She isn’t cuddling with me but she was sitting up on my bed and now that I’m downstairs she is too in her little window bed next to me


----------



## Jhine7

Just finished up playing mini-golf with my girlfriend at our local course.

Got 2 free games! 1 for being the first customers of the season and 1 for me hitting a hole-in-one on the last hole


----------



## skarmoury

Technically yesterday, but:
- Finished my ophthalmology exam, it was relatively chill!
- Played Spiritfarer for a good bit, got stuck a bit because I'm a dummy but I'm finally progressing
- Cleaned the floor of my room, I was so bothered it was getting dusty again even though I mopped it last week. I love it when my floor is dust-free 
- Got plenty of hours of sleep today to make up for the lost sleep from studying for yesterday's exam! Woke up kinda confused since I forgot what I was doing before I slept (I just shut down idk) but I'm feeling refreshed!

Gonna change the bedsheets in a while. I love the feeling of new sheets!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling drained today and am still mad at my mom, but i brought one of my cats in my room and showed her my squishable and she apparently loves it. It cheered me up a little; still bothered by a lot and angry about the painting reminder. I am torn about whether it was a mistake to have shown her or not since her paws aren’t the cleanest little paws 



Spoiler: kitty picture for everyone



this is my 18 year old.


----------



## duckvely

i got the second dose of the vaccine and it's my dog's birthday


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I feel better after having my chiropractor appointment. I also ran my car through a car wash so it wouldn't look quite so nasty. It's not perfectly clean, but a lot better than it was. It's not worth putting much effort into cleaning it until all the pollen dies down.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I JUST RAN INTO A SHNY GALARIAN MEOWTH YES!!!!!! and i have heck load of master balls so i'm definitely catching it!!!

*edit*:
i now proudly introduce you to Honey Butter!!





and now i'm wondering if people are liking cause of me catching a shiny or the name honey butter lol


----------



## xara

oh look, it’s time for my nightly mentioning of how tired i am LOL. today was uh,, a bit odd. not really sure how to explain it lol but the vibes felt off today. but regardless! today wasn’t _too_ bad. :’’’)

• received freya’s photo in nh!! 
• helped my mom with something again + i also helped with bringing up groceries from the car.
• got some things that i’ve been needing (medication, facial cleanser, etc).
• received my report card for last quadmester and while i’m not very proud of my final mark, i still passed thankfully. 
• attended my class for this quadmester for the first time (even though it started on wednesday ). i was definitely anxious about going but at least i did it. :’)
• cuddled with my kitty! she was,, so vocal again today?? she yelled at me almost every time that i came out of my room.


----------



## jadetine

Fever finally broke for both of my kids (seriously, there's no greater pain than hearing an infant cough and struggle)
Satisfied my craving for soup dumplings!
Watched the drizzle outside revitalize all the plants in my backyard, accompanied by the sounds of birdsong
Cleaned my kitchen, ready for cookin' tomorrow!
Assembled and installed a new gorgeous lamp in the study -- lighting is worth a bazillion points according to my personal HHA.
Found scanslated chapters of Spy x Family and had a good chuckle


----------



## moonstone1751

life has been dreadful lately but today, two of my brothers came by to drop something off for my mom and they were going to leave right after but instead they stayed to play mario kart with my sister and i. it was the first time in a while i got to hang out with them and i was super happy about it. anyways if you must know, i won 11 races out of 12


----------



## Giulsac

I love this threadbtw I'm happy because I'm eating pizza tonight and also because I feel organized with my homework and study, and I also love my family and I feel loved by them so I'm really happy❤


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i think i may of just got a rare furcorn to breed on my first try in msm. >:3c there's only one breeding pair for furcorn and the breeding time for a regular furcorn is 8 hours while the rare is 10 hours and i got 10!!! hehehe yay pink fuzzy baby!!! there's a rares events going on this weekend so i'm hoping i can get a few!


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve sold some items on here for acnh


----------



## deana

We moved today! *mostly lol 

I am so exhausted because I have noodle arms and I had to do a ton of lifting, but I am happy that the hardest part is over now ☺ we still have some small items to move but all the furniture and big stuff is moved. 

My new apartment has so much more room than the old one so I'm looking forward to not feeling so boxed in all the time


----------



## Dunquixote

I am really happy that I traded with @LittleMissPanda today; I feel bad for not buying much lately because I haven’t needed anything (I know that is my choice but I like helping my friends); I feel bad not buy from other sellers I like too but also another story for time and place . Just happy to have chatted a little with her. I didn’t want to burden her with my problems but she was really understanding about the little bit I talked about (as always). Thanks Panda . I feel like the chat helped clear the unease I have been feeling today quite a bit. Still anxious about a lot, but a chat with my friend really did wonders. (And thanks for taking the time too, since I know you were going to bed ). My kitty also been snuggling with me off and on and making me extremely sleepy for the last couple hours. I love her so much .


----------



## LadyDestani

I did a ton of laundry today, which didn't really make me happy, but now I've had a shower, I'm wearing fresh pajamas, and I have fresh sheets and a fresh comforter on the bed that I'm ready to snuggle into tonight.

Also, my mom's direct deposit change was successful and her social security checks are now coming to her new bank account so I can manage her finances better.


----------



## duckvely

i played super mario party with my sister today


----------



## xara

i’m feeling pretty tired and irritable + today truthfully wasn’t the best but there’s always tomorrow. :’’’)

• the start of a new month! i’m not really looking forward to anything this may (except for a few upcoming birthdays) but i always like when a new month begins . i hope that you all have a lovely may! 
• i’ve been struggling with falling asleep and staying asleep for a while but i actually slept really well last night! it felt good to finally get some much needed rest. ^_^
• got 2x nook points. 
• posted a new island journal entry. 
• made my mom laugh. she’s been having a rough time, too, so getting a genuine laugh out of her today felt really nice. 
• cuddled with my kitty!  twice


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t have my medicine last night because I got too comfy and fell asleep, but thankfully today I haven’t been depressed at all?  I’ve just had a genuinely good day off and got to do everything I wanted to.  Also shared some good laughs with people and had a lot of fun.  I wish every day was like this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Talked to the Dude here (swear to god he looks just like Jeff Bridges), and planned on meeting up later to feed the kitties on campus. And I went and got some late lunch from the caf!


----------



## Autumn247

I had bubble tea for the first time!


----------



## Sin

On my first NMT island in over 6 months I got Judy.


----------



## Dunquixote

Feeling a little bit better today. Mood still feels yuck but might be partially due to the time of the month, It is extremely hot and my mom insists on having the windows open in the living room (I could open mine but i am paranoid little bugs will come through the screen and then the dogs barking and neighbors being loud).

Chatted with some friends and @Roxxy shared me a few adorable pictures of her kitty . @Totoroki sent me cute bunny pictures.  And normal silly discord chat with my more mischievous group of friends always helps too. Also was really happy with the really thoughtful and kind response Vris posted in the bothering thread.  Thanks everyone so much and for your patience. I’ll get through this even if I end up complaining some more there.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was having absolutely terrible abdominal pain earlier today, but it seems to have passed and I'm happy to be feeling better now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was able to watch the Formula 1 2021 Portugal Grand Prix earlier today after the last two races weren't televised. I had a good time watching it despite it being fairly uneventful and Lewis Hamilton winning for the 97th time lol (yes those number of wins from him are real).
I managed to get some practice drawing another car today.
Played more Gran Turismo 5 and bought a variety of cars to try them at another time for a virtual stroll and whatnot.
I watched some videos that had something to do with racing (I feel like I'm slowly becoming a petrolhead as of late lol).
I was able to cook a couple of dishes today.


----------



## Midoriya

I was really worried about something today, but thankfully it never came to fruition.  I had a good day in general and am looking forward to a comfy sleep.


----------



## xara

i honestly slept thru most of today LOL but i’m not complaining. even though it’s depression-induced, it feels nice to get some actual rest after not being able to the last few weeks. 

• i made an effort to complete an assignment for school today. i wasn’t successful but i at least made an attempt, which i’m proud of myself for doing. ;>;
• got my dad to pick me up a bag of popcorn from the grocery store when he went out this morning; it’s been nice having something to munch on today lol.
• posted a new island journal entry.


----------



## Merielle

I got some really nice new screenshots to use as laptop wallpapers today!  I always have my background set to a slideshow on shuffle, so I like to throw a few more pictures into the mix every now and again to keep things interesting. c:


----------



## duckvely

today was a good day  it was my birthday and i spent the day with my family! i also received a lot of birthday greetings from old & current friends which was really sweet + it was nice seeing birthday greetings from users here


----------



## Dunquixote

jihux said:


> today was a good day  it was my birthday and i spent the day with my family! i also received a lot of birthday greetings from old & current friends which was really sweet + it was nice seeing birthday greetings from users here



Happy birthday .Glad to hear you had a good birthday .


----------



## hakutaku

It was a bank holiday today so I went out shopping with my family for the first time in a while and bought some much-needed new loungewear along with some other stuff. My mum and I are also having pork belly bao buns w/ stir-fried veg for dinner tonight, which I'm looking forward to   Overall had a pleasant day!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna see my best friend on the 18th ^^ I haven’t seen her for a long time~ I have chatted with her on my phone but it’s not really the same so yeah I’m super excited! XD


----------



## DaisyFan

- I completed my first punch needle project! It had some mistakes, but I was happy with the result. 
- Today is my baby nephew's birthday, so happy birthday little dude!


----------



## Autumn247

I made it to my appointment to get my monthly injection. I was afraid I would sleep through the time I needed to be up to go.


----------



## mocha.

feeling really grateful after spending a lovely week with my boyfriends family! I got to visit my own family for a day and have a catch up too which was lovely 
feeling positive about the future which I've not been able to say in a long time - going down home really solidified things for me & made me realise I'm making the right decision
I had an early finish at work today!
its my sisters birthday so I had a nice phone call with her - looking forward to seeing her later this week  
began writing an essay that I have due in a week and a bit - better late than never! 200 words down, 1800 to go...
I get to have a little lie in tomorrow as i'm not at work at 5am like I usually am!


----------



## Mariah

We went to meet our new puppy!


----------



## Soigne

got called back and offered the job i've wanted for a long time


----------



## jiny

i might be hanging out w one of my friends soon!! im super excited since i havent hung out w any of my friends since covid happened, but now i feel safer seeing someone since im vaccinated now


----------



## Imbri

I'm violet, Violet!




It's always fun trying a new shade.

Also, it's the first day of my vacation - 2 weeks off from work!


----------



## mocha.

An additional What made me happy post...

this thread!!

I check it almost daily and it brings me so much joy reading everyone’s posts!


----------



## Neb

I got hired for a new job today! I’ll be a busser for a local breakfast restaurant. The pay looks good, everyone seemed nice, and my lunches will be free. I’m starting next Monday!


----------



## Shawna

Dentist appointment went pretty well  (I just hope I can have a better time with upkeep)


----------



## Nefarious

Making some good progress with this second batch of art shop commissions. Quite happy with them so far!
Flight Rising had a much needed update and while it's very controversial at the moment, I'm quite happy with what they released!
Plus, I'm also optimistic that this will also lower the gems to treasure ratio back to 1:1kt again.

Also, got Pokemon Snap and been really enjoying it! Especially with these feathered fiends around.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my car title in the mail today. No more car payments for a while. Yay!

I also finally got around to ordering some birthday presents for my husband. His birthday is next weekend and they should arrive in time.


----------



## xara

another day that i mostly slept through but for the few hours that i’ve been up, today hasn’t been too unbearable. ^_^

• got a good mark on my first completed assignment for my quadmester 4 class! ^_^ what makes this even sexier is the fact that i’ve only attended one class so far LOL.
• got my mom some dinner which she did good with and so far nothing’s come back up, which i’m definitely happy about. 
• did a few animal crossing trades! i tend to avoid any sort of socialization when i’m like this due to lack of energy + the fact that i feel like people can immediately sense that i’m _off_ (which likely isn’t actually the case lol) but i’m glad that i forced myself a bit today. :’)
• no kitty cuddles today but i still made sure to spend some time with her. i sat with her for a while and just pet her which i think made her happy.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Just one of those quiet rainy nights where you can sleep with the windows open and listen to the frogs. Me gusta.


----------



## Merielle

Today was kinda rough, but my Amiibo cards came in! ;v; I've had fun with the random move-ins, but I'm glad to finally be able to move some dreamies in, and to have the cards as a backup just in case.


----------



## PugLovex

i did well on my state exams/testing for math! still have a few more to do though


----------



## Mariah

My mushroom squishmallow order was cancelled. I’m actually so sad.
But the replacement part for the oven came so at least I can bake again!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to the Range tomorrow after work and I’m gonna buy some nice pink wallpaper that me and mum gonna use to make a picture for my Frame and the rest to make pink paper bunting ~ all for my bedroom which I’m redecorating which should be done next month ^^


----------



## Dunquixote

I think I may finally have a good idea for my museum entrance next to my colosseum. I’m really excited especially since I wanted to make some form of Fire Emblem 3H reference but wasn’t quite sure how. It will only be loosely based but I think that makes it more fun and interesting and gives me more freedom to do what I want. This works well since I was reluctant about moving the fossil that I have out on display.  

Also, kitty snuggles . I was going to take a shower soon but then my kitty curled up in my arms and under the blankets with me.  I love her so much. she makes it so difficult to leave my bed though


----------



## Psydye

One of my games came in.


----------



## Stalfos

I finally worked up the courage to trade for some oranges. Now I have all fruits on my island.


----------



## Mariah

Found two squishmallows at Cracker Barrel and Walgreens called me and said I could get my second shot because they had extras. So now I’m fully vaccinated!


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve had a pretty nice day today 

-My first package came! For some reason they’re shipping my book separately from the mug even though they’re both from the same bookstore. Initially I was going to wait until Fathers Day or my dads birthday to give him the mug but... I’m super impatient, lol. I gave it to him today and he seemed to like it! I think I mainly caught him by surprise by giving him the gift.

-This is more of a yesterday thing but I made peach muffins that turned out really yummy! They have cinnamon and allspice in them and a brown sugar crumble on top. I’m really pleased with how they turned out (although I’ll use less peaches next time) and I want to make blueberry muffins next!

-I went to the grocery store! We only needed a few things so it was one of those odd in between trips. We were out of certain things that couldn’t wait until the next big shop but honestly I prefer smaller shops anyways. I’m not good at packing grocery bags so when I have less things it’s easier to do. I picked up some yeast and pizza sauce so I can make a pizza tomorrow!

-... I made pizza dough today! It’s resting/rising in the fridge right now so I can make the rest of it tomorrow. I’m really excited since I’ve never made pizza from scratch before! Well. Mostly from scratch, I decided to just tackle the dough this time and bought store made pizza sauce lol.

-It’s been nice and rainy lately. I’m sort of dreading the incoming summer weather so I’m really enjoying this cooler spring weather while it’s here. Also! I saw a cardinal in our yard today! We have a blue jay come by sometimes too that’s always really neat to see.


----------



## LadyDestani

The weather has been really warm the past few days, but not too hot. A thunderstorm passed through this afternoon, but it was quick and gone by the time I got off work to walk my dog.

I'm also happy that I've been able to complete a few things this week so my work queue is looking more manageable.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

CASTLE CRASHERS ON SWIIIIIIIITCH!!!

also i got two rare monsters in msm not just one!


----------



## Merielle

-I've been having troubled sleep lately/waking up feeling unrested and it's been rough on my mood, so I tried getting myself up earlier than usual and I'm feeling generally better and less stressed today!  Hopefully this keeps up. c:
-One of my cats cuddled with me and stretched his paw out over my arm  it was so cute...  Later my other cat came to hang out with me for a little while too!
-Did a little work on a new embroidery floss bracelet and another little creative project, and I'm feeling good about both!  They've been a nice way to relax a little and I'm happy with how they're coming out so far.


----------



## Mad Aly

I got a new mousepad that has a plush and cute corgi's butt as wrist support~ It even comes with a little armrest for typing on your keyboard, which is also quite nice. So far, I'm pleased with the quality and comfort, so it seems to be a pretty good deal for the price! (I got it here, for anyone who's interested.)


----------



## deana

I had a pretty decent day today ☺

-Had a restful little sleep-in this morning which was much needed
-Talked with my mom on the phone for a while
-Did a lot of unpacking and organizing in my kitchen, trying to take a lot of care to put everything away in the best places 
-Put away a bunch of clothes in my closet AND got my boyfriend's closet set up for him because I'm that nice 
-Went for a little walk around my neighbourhood 
-Hung up a sheet to act as a temporary curtain and I think it's going to make a big difference in my room for now until I can get proper window coverings


----------



## Kattea

I got some trades done, and got the idea to turn a hidden little area into a lemonade stand. It's looking pretty cute!


----------



## _Donut_

For the longest time I couldn't find the chainsaw man manga vol 2 as it was soldout everywhere but I finally found a seller on Ebay & it arrived this morning, I can finally continue reading now


----------



## Cirice

I received my new fountain pen today!


----------



## Bloodflowers

The furniture on our balcony became a little grimy over the winter and now that the weather is becoming warmer I finally got around to cleaning it this afternoon and I had the best time drinking tea and reading in the fresh air  It even rained for a while which made it even better  (our balcony is a good size and partly covered so I didn’t get wet) My mental health hasn’t been the best lately, I really needed this


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got to make a pronoun pin today and I'm so happy


----------



## Sophie23

I bought the wallpaper ^^


----------



## chocopug

Although I felt really ill, I made it to Japanese class and managed to keep up (even during a practice conversation with my teacher, who was throwing me some curveballs >.<; haha). Plus my new book arrived today.


----------



## hakutaku

finally set up my shoe rack! now I've gotta actually buy some shoes to fill it up lol, currently it's only holding one pair of boots


----------



## Midoriya

Today is my 24th birthday!!  I got up late and had kolaches and icecream to eat.   Going to play some Pokemon Uranium most likely and then go to a new place for dinner tonight to celebrate.  Then I’ll be going to a new museum I haven’t been to before later this week!  Making good progress on my job research/search as well.  I may work on that more today if I’m feeling up to it.  Overall a really great week this week.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am extremely excited about some artwork that I am having commissioned by Nef. He is so extremely talented! I am so happy for him getting so many commissions.  (a bit worried about him too since he has a shop too ). I’m also happy I managed to trick him into stepping into a pitfall last night . 

I have been browsing the museum and the shops (inspite being kinda broke) and just looking at everyone’s creativity just makes me happy and makes me want to try doodling some more even though my drawings and coloring lack the proper techniques and quality. It is still fun and relaxing . Problem is even when not drained, I always usually talk myself out of it. This week I feel really drained but _may_ try before saturday when my sister and her family visits and before the tournament starts. 

Oh and yesterday a friend I haven’t seen for awhile online messaged me and she’s doing much better. I have been so worried about her and was so happy to talk to her again. One other friend of mine has been doing better too . I really hope things continue looking up for them. I am really glad I met them.


----------



## S.J.

Feeling grateful today!

I got New Pokemon Snap and I've been really enjoying it. Usually I play ACNH almost every day, but for the last three days I've been playing Pokemon Snap. I still like to check on my villagers every day and give them gifts though. ❤

The Snap pictures can also be really cute which makes me smile, and you can get really silly with the editing if you get a good picture, which has provided some serious laughs. Feeling good about the little things. 

I also have a pile of unopened amiibo cards. I am waiting to open them, since I have so much else I can do at the moment!

Some amiibo cards arrived in the mail from a trade I made on TBT! They were also packed very sweetly with a card.

And yeah, just feeling really grateful in my life today, not for "stuff", but other things, like people, pets, work, opportunities. ❤ I don't know what's made me sentimental today. 

Edit: Also feeling excited for my first TBT event.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

-i'm going to the beach so very soon YAAAAAY
-i'm getting the swsh dlc soon finally!!
-i made a new kandi bracelet
-i got further on my ufo cuff! ran outta beads of a certain color tho ;w;


----------



## xara

as per usual, i was asleep for most of today LOL but regardless, it wasn’t too bad of a day! 

• today was my lovely friend @Midoriya’s birthday!! i hope you had a great day, riley! 
• got 3x nook points.
• sold a few of my extra collectibles!! 
• usually my grandmother is the one who gives my kitty her daily treats but today i gave them to her! it’s adorable just how excited she gets for them and in her eagerness to bring each treat closer to her, she usually winds up whacking them further away. 
• was able to help my mom with something + she might _finally_ allow us to take her to the doctor tomorrow, which is a relief since we can only do so much for her. i mean, i can get her drinks, cover her with a blanket when she’s cold, etc but i can’t make her better and i’d give anything for her to be in the hands of people who can. i hate not having her here but i just want her to receive the medical attention that she so desperately needs.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i just screamed at midnight becus of this orz

I FOUND ONE OF THE SONGS I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR FOR LIKE A YEAR AND A HALF!!!





youtube recommended me playlist of witchy/celtic songs and it was in one of the three i watched yaaaay!!! now i just gotta find the other one! i heard the tune and was like "wait is this it it sounds familiar" and then heard the lyrics and literally screamed out of joy


----------



## jadetine

There is no greater compliment than when someone displays your artwork (that you made for them). When I see my own stuff around the forum,  I get a rush of endorphins! It made me realize that I'm actually not terrible at art (or that the people here have banded together in an elaborate ruse to make me feel proud, which is... still beyond nice). 
I'm motivated to do better, to improve so that I can post one of those classic "before and after" pieces. I'm living one of my childhood dreams right now,  after spending so many years being a responsible / boring grownup. It's funny to me that these achievements are coming so late in life,  but the moral of the story is that you can never grow too old to try new things.
Just working my way through the wishlist...


----------



## honeyaura

Third day in a row with NO MIGRAINES (and less anxiety).

I've been taking CBD gummies, and they're life-savers.


----------



## Autumn247

Someone showed me how to use the treadmills in my apartment complex


----------



## -Lumi-

This will be a bit of a merge of yesterday and today, I'll try to come back later and update it as my day goes on!

-I made pizza yesterday! It was my first time making pizza and while it definitely wasn't perfect (...not me spending 45 minutes trying to get my dough into a perfect circle shape ) I'm actually really happy with how it turned out. There's some things I'll do differently next time but I'm still really happy with how it turned out.

-I beat Super Mario 3D World yesterday!! Well, the main world at least, there's a bonus worlds still but I'm sure those will be tricky too. I really struggled with the final world because I am _not _a skilled gamer lol and I had to rely on the immunity suit quite a bit but... I still beat it! The ending credits were so cute.  

-My sewing book came today!! I am so pleased with it. I've spent the morning reading through most of it and it's so lovely. The patterns it includes are adorable and I cannot wait until the pandemic finally settles so I can get my hands on more fabric. I want to try and make a pleated circle skirt it needs quite a bit of fabric, lol. It also has some really cute bodices, other kinds of pleated skirts, patterns for a peter pan collar and a regular collar, amongst some other things. The book itself also talks about different fabrics and what kind of garments they're good for, different ways to finish seams, some basic hand stitches, ways to adjust patterns to fit better (whether that be making them smaller or bigger), and lots of other things that are really nice to know. I'm glad that I can have all this information in a book instead of constantly looking them up online because when I sew I like to just listen to music and take a break from screens but that's hard to do when I have to look up little bits of information. Plus the book has glossy pages and I love them, lol. They're not _super _glossy but they just feel nice to touch. And! It's a ring bound type of book (_not _an actual binder though so I can't move the pages around or anything) so I can fold it over completely and just look at one page without ruining the spine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I know I already posted this in a different thread but I have to reiterate _just how happy I am that I, this forum's biggest fan of Super Mario 64, actually managed to find the game CIB in amazing condition for a very reasonable price_. this is probably one of the greatest purchases I've ever made (could only be topped if I bought a vintage VW station wagon or "hippie bus") and I'm so happy with it. I gotta find a place to put it so I can proudly display it for everyone to see.

I can now officially call myself Super Mario 64's #1 fan


----------



## jiny

my bf might come over today! i’m excited


----------



## Tindre

Decided to go almost completely offline and already feel more collected.. my tooth hurts less, got to play pokemon snap for a while and have chocolate.. and its friday tomorrow ♡


----------



## mocha.

I really struggled today, I went to my morning class and then napped for the whole afternoon instead of doing work which I feel terrible about. I also haven’t managed to eat much today, or talk much.. or do much at all, really.

just wanted to post this so future me can read it back:
even when you have bad days, there is something good in each day

whether that be a cuddle from your favourite person, a cute picture of a cat, a funny Tiktok or listening to the birds chirp outside. Those are just a few things that made me happy today. I’m also happy that I was able to shower, and I’m happy about having the opportunity for a fresh start tomorrow.

hope everyone is doing well, and if you’re struggling today, tomorrow is just around the corner and you can always try again


----------



## hakutaku

Voted today! So I guess I'm happy to do my civic duty? Hopefully my vote will prevent some bad people getting into office    I also got some house slippers because my shoes were falling apart


----------



## Dunquixote

I just finished another drawing! I think this one turned out better (maybe not the car though ) though still a bit embarrassed sharing especially since my coloring is pretty bad too . I have been having a lot of fun though, even though my drawings don’t compare to all the beautiful digital art on here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I played some video games today, watched a couple of tutorials of drawing, and finished once again another car drawing. I should consider making an art thread for it, but no one is interested in cars around here. 


-Lumi- said:


> -I beat Super Mario 3D World yesterday!! Well, the main world at least, there's a bonus worlds still but I'm sure those will be tricky too. I really struggled with the final world because I am _not _a skilled gamer lol and I had to rely on the immunity suit quite a bit but... I still beat it! The ending credits were so cute.


If you're ever gonna reach the final world of the game, a HUGE challenge awaits you that will test your skills of the game. Speaking from experience (I had it on the Wii U), there was a lot of rage and fails involved with no checkpoints at all. Mess up once and you start all over from the beginning! It took me a long time until I managed to get to the end.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday. The weekend is almost here!

But the main thing that made me really happy today was seeing the neighbors' dog while I was out walking my dog. To give a little backstory, we have a neighbor who has a lot of dogs, probably about 7 or 8, and when the weather is nice they are usually outside in pairs or small groups. So it's normal for me to go a week or two without seeing one particular dog because they rotate outside at different times. There's this one really sweet, older brindle dog that I adore, though. Whenever she sees us, she always comes hobbling over to the fence, whining and whimpering for attention. I hadn't seen her for about a month and then I noticed they got a new dog last week, so I was afraid that the worst had happened and she may have passed away. But today she was outside again and came over to the fence to greet us as usual. I was so happy to see her that I couldn't stop smiling. Is it weird to love a neighbor's dogs this much? LOL


----------



## -Lumi-

Shellzilla said:


> If you're ever gonna reach the final world of the game, a HUGE challenge awaits you that will test your skills of the game. Speaking from experience (I had it on the Wii U), there was a lot of rage and fails involved with no checkpoints at all. Mess up once and you start all over from the beginning! It took me a long time until I managed to get to the end.



I don’t know if I’ll even manage to get past the star world, honestly  it took me ages to beat the second level to unlock Rosalina  I've decided to go back and replay the earlier levels and try to find the stars/stickers I’ve missed instead!

The last level of Bowsers World stopped being fun for me and was just stressful so I think I’ll leave the bonus worlds now that I have Rosalina. Especially if they get harder *and* leave out checkpoints  The second star world was tricky enough, lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

LadyDestani said:


> Is it weird to love a neighbor's dogs this much? LOL


Nope. I talk about rough collies and shelties with my mother every day. It’s not weird at all.


----------



## Mariah

My fever went away and I feel fine and I’m getting my puppy tomorrow!


----------



## honeyaura

My boss broke down and (happy) cried because of how well our children's activity book is coming along. I'm illustrating for it, and she's seeing her characters come to life in it (bullying awareness, etc). Our meeting today ran on longer as she profusely thanked me. It made me remember why I'm doing this; not only because it's my dream job, but for what the illustrations are for.

I have such an amazing job.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, today was the last day of class for Greek & Roman Sexualities. We did our final presentation, and I'm proud of myself for presenting to the class! I think I did fairly well. Anyways, the only bummer today was that the professor is going to leave and move away during the summer. However... I think I handled it pretty good. In the past, I would be so bummed, like I was losing someone dear to me and would sob a lot about it. But now - yes, I'm sad, but there will be other people. And, I'm not exactly 'losing' him. I'm sure he would be more than happy to keep in touch with me. So yeah, I'm glad that I handled it well and kept positive.  



honeyaura said:


> My boss broke down and (happy) cried because of how well our children's activity book is coming along. I'm illustrating for it, and she's seeing her characters come to life in it (bullying awareness, etc). Our meeting today ran on longer as she profusely thanked me. It made me remember why I'm doing this; not only because it's my dream job, but for what the illustrations are for.
> 
> I have such an amazing job.



Alright dude! Way to go! <33


----------



## xara

today was truthfully kind of  but on the plus side, i didn’t sleep all day! i even got up before noon which was,, unexpected but i’ll still count it as progress! :’p

• my dad picked me up some medication that i’ve been needing and got me some orange juice as well! i love orange juice
• a new episode of grey’s anatomy aired tonight! i haven’t watched it yet but i’m excited to do so later! 
• cuddled with my lovely kitty + she even took a nap in my room. 
• my friend sent me a few pics of their kitty and bro she’s adorable???? i love cats so much.


----------



## jiny

so my boyfriend and i did end up hanging out today!! we had lots of fun and i always love spending time with him <3


----------



## Psydye

My other 2 games came in today!


----------



## Autumn247

I have several packages coming from Amazon today!


----------



## Sophie23

I found out I got my second Vaccine on Monday ^^ Yay!


----------



## Tindre

Got my books from Amazon.co.jp today! They sent it on the 5th and it made it to Sweden today (7th) D: I was also splashed by a car but I'm too happy to care ♡ tonight I am gonna eat borgar and play more snap ♡


----------



## mocha.

Feeling a lot better than I did yesterday 
Went and did some shopping for some essentials
Working on my presentation today - hopefully will get it finished (or almost finished)
Also went clothes shopping and bought a lovely new bag & some leggings! 
Having leftover Chinese for dinner!


----------



## Alienfish

Tindre said:


> Got my books from Amazon.co.jp today! They sent it on the 5th and it made it to Sweden today (7th) D: I was also splashed by a car but I'm too happy to care ♡ tonight I am gonna eat borgar and play more snap ♡View attachment 373630


ohh you're from sweden too?  -high five- !

congrats though 

anyway, happy that it's weekend and life being less busy in general c:


----------



## Tindre

sheilaa said:


> ohh you're from sweden too?  -high five- !
> 
> congrats though
> 
> anyway, happy that it's weekend and life being less busy in general c:



*highfive fellow swedish ac person* (i am norwegian but I live in Sweden ^^)

Im glad life is less tough on you now and wish you a great weekend!


----------



## Alienfish

Tindre said:


> *highfive fellow swedish ac person* (i am norwegian but I live in Sweden ^^)
> 
> Im glad life is less tough on you now and wish you a great weekend!


ahh okay still cool 

thank you! ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26

Since Yesterday I got my 2nd Switch I started to work on my 2nd Island. I named it "Twilight" named after the town "Twilight Town" from Kingdom Hearts 2. I am so happy that I get to work on this!


----------



## Mariah

Pup secured.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I called up The Duderino and planned to meet with him later after I finish my paper. Then, I met up with a friend and we planned to get dinner tonight!


----------



## JemAC

My mum and I received our second Covid vaccines today which I'm really pleased and relieved about   

Also the building off my grandparents new home is coming along really well and should be completed in the next month or so, then they'll be living just round the corner from us and I'll get to see them a lot more often


----------



## Midoriya

Just wanted to say that I’m really happy I have my job down now and have improved so much at it.  I’m making good progress on my job search too, but at least I don’t have to worry about being unemployed right now.  Today I finally felt like I was brimming with confidence, which I haven’t felt at all in a long time.  It makes me feel like I can take on anything.


----------



## Mayor Fia

Was practicing drawing a recently designed character of mine. Drawing her again and she come out really well. I'm trying to step out of the box with face shapes especially trying to get back to drawing non fluffy cats. I was also ened up fitting one more new character on the same page as her. They both actually look they are in the same scene and their personalities show a bit with the poses I picked out.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m happy because I tried a new flavor of Mountain Dew and it ended up being amazing. I will definitely be getting more.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today hasn’t been a good day at all but I managed to farm enough orbs in feh to get guaranteed unit so I picked Fallen Edelgard. I definitely need to stop pulling now even though I am pretty sure I don’t have good traits on Fallen dimitri who i pulled last night. it has been taking me too long to earn enough fruit to change traits of just one character. I definitely went overboard for this banner and the last  but I am happy since I just want Three Houses characters.

Found out that the fourth box set of the One Piece manga is finally being released in September. Probably won’t be able to get it until maybe Christmas but I am happy sInce I have been waiting three years maybe for it. It is on my favorite arc too.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021



Croconaw said:


> I’m happy because I tried a new flavor of Mountain Dew and it ended up being amazing. I will definitely be getting more.



oooh what kind if you don’t mind me asking? I got this new one when grocery shopping too and i am definitely getting more (it tastes like liberty brew which i have been wanting more of. I only bought one set of the bottles since I wasn’t sure I’d like it.


----------



## Croconaw

Dunquixote said:


> oooh what kind if you don’t mind me asking? I got this new one when grocery shopping too and i am definitely getting more (it tastes like liberty brew which i have been wanting more of. I only bought one set of the bottles since I wasn’t sure I’d like it.



It’s Passionfruit Frenzy. I think it’s a New Zealand exclusive flavor, but they have it at a store in Arizona! It tastes like citrus.




Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> It’s Passionfruit Frenzy. I think it’s a New Zealand exclusive flavor, but they have it at a store in Arizona! It tastes like citrus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373736



oh that does sound good!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday! Looking forward to the weekend and sleeping in.

We also have a new internet service provider in the area so I made an appointment for installation next week and we are ditching Comcast/Xfinity. I have never liked them, but there was no competition. Hopefully, this new company will turn out to be good. At least they seemed super friendly and helpful on my first call with them.


----------



## Stella-Io

So yesterday after work I realized my NH Blathers keychain fell off my bag. I had no idea when it fell off, but it did. Today I was retracing my steps from yesterday to see if I could find it. Checked at work, at the tea place I go to too often then after work I was walking around where I normally do.

I managed to find it! It was in the grass in a parking lot. I literally walked the same way I did yesterday and found it in the spot I put my phone back on the clip thing. My phone clip and keychain do hit against each other alot, so it must have got caught on the phone clip, I snagged it off without realizing then it fell. I'm glad I found it! It was a Christmas gift too. I was worried I wouldn't find it.


----------



## Beanz

happy that i had a slight headache earlier today but now it’s gone


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's definitely been more of a quiet day, but that's okay. 

-I finally found my little sticky tabs so I was able to mark my favourite pages and dress designs in my sewing book! It probably seems like such a silly thing but I really enjoyed getting to add the little markers to the favourite pages. I got a little hung up on trying to get the sticky tabs evenly spaced out but well... that wasn't really manageable so I'm trying to be content with how it looks. It's a book for reference, not an art project, lol.

-I had some mac n cheese for lunch.  I haven't had it for a little bit and it was so yummy to get to enjoy it again!

-I played Cozy Grove for the first time in a little bit. I have a bit of a one track mind with video games and I had been focused on Super Mario 3D World for a little while but since I'm fairly pleased with where I am in that game I'm taking a break from it. Cozy Grove really is so cute and relaxing, I always enjoy my time with it! I think the next big game I'll put my focus into is hopping back into Rune Factory 4.

-My cats have just been really sweet today.  They've been sweet with each other and they've both come up to see me for pets a few different times today which has been really nice. I love them so much  

And that's really it! I haven't done a whole lot today. Tomorrow I'll have to make a start on my laundry which I'm not super keen on but I might also make either blueberry muffins _or _cinnamon buns this weekend. And the TBT Event starts tomorrow which is exciting! I can't wait to see what sorts of things we get to do for it.


----------



## xara

other than my family being a bunch of grumpy twits, today was actually one of the best days that i’ve had all week. 

• added 2 new clothing items to my nh catalog! my journey to having a complete catalog has been a slow one, especially since able’s + kicks rarely ever have anything that i need now but i’m slowly getting there! ^_^
• went to class for once + i even contributed to the class discussion we were having! my thoughts were all over the place as i was put on the spot a bit but i’m still proud of myself for saying something. :’)
• received some lovely compliments on art that i made! 
• finally got around to posting a new island journal entry! i almost forgot, though LOL.
• i might be getting the COVID vaccine soon now that it’s finally available for those 18 and over in my area! my doctor’s calling me next week to discuss which vaccine would be the best fit for me. 
• cuddled with my lovely kitty twice.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I decided to go back to my cute, pink, and pretty theme with my games and other things I like. It took me awhile to realize what it is I truly love and I just adore things that are either cute, pink or pretty. I’ve always liked it when I was a little girl, but when I got into high school things got pretty bad with me, like my health and I kinda switched to something I realized I just don’t like. I’ve been pretty crazy with my decisions lately, but I’m now set. So for now on, whenever I choose things, I’ll go with what I truly like.

(Now to start collecting more collectibles that are cute.. or really all of them.)


----------



## Stnh

It's Friday that's why I'm hapoy


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling a lot better, though I think being tired (since I should be sleeping lol) helps dull the depressions. Tomorrow might be a good day, since going to bed in a decent mood might help. Found some extra quests to grind for crystals in one of my gacha games and been trying to do some singles to get my favorite character who got a new unit recently. no luck. tomorrow i’ll have enough for one more multi. . My luck has been so bad in that game lately. Sucks that the step ups are only for paid crystal only :/. the one thing i liked about ffbe were the step ups for free crystals. 

I think tomorrow we’ll be getting food from my favorite Mexican restaurant  which I will be also having on my birthday, so I get it twice this month. They have the best tacos and beans and rice ever.  If not tomorrow then Sunday. Either way, I am happy. Just hope my dad will act like an adult and not a child tomorrow by not being aggravated and yell at me or mom or treat us like we’re dumb when we talk like he always does because he doesn’t know how to deal with anxiety.


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's not cold so far and the cats didn't make a mess over night, yay!
Also I don't know why, but I'm super excited to search for a stroller currently, lol. It makes my day


----------



## Autumn247

1. I got Julian to move in to my AC: New Horizons island!!!!
2. I have some books coming in the mail today
3. I am loving my new weekly/monthly planner
4. It's the weekend


----------



## mocha.

Had a short shift at work so was home just after 10:30am 
Went to the gym for the first time in month and months and months! Took it easy today but I feel so much better for exercising already and I hope I manage to keep it up!
Had a delicious salad for lunch (boiled eggs, avocado, beetroot, salad & cucumber) 
Also had a delicious smoothie!
Endorphins are still swirling from the gym so I’m in a good mood overall which is great - I also have tomorrow off work woop!


----------



## Dunquixote

My catbug plush arrived today . 



Spoiler: Catbug










Now I can start binging Bravest Warriors when I’m not busy in the tournament, which I am also excited about!


----------



## Sophie23

My sandals arrived today and they fit & feel perfect


----------



## JemAC

A very special family member turned 1 today and she gave me lovely cuddles this morning   then stayed true to her cheeky self and tried to steal the bath when I wanted to use it


----------



## Mr_Persona

Playing MHR makes me happy for some reason. Also happy about my new doll l got yesterday!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I signed up for a few tournaments for The Bell Tree World Championships and I gotta say, I'm pretty hyped! I changed up my profile picture a little to represent my team and I'm in the middle of brainstorming what to put in my signature.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Saturday and I got to sleep late. I slept really deeply last night and I needed it. I feel so much better today.

I'm also excited for the TBT Championships even though I can't play any Switch games. I'll still do my best to support my team and earn as many points as I can.


----------



## xara

hoo boy,, i am absolutely _exhausted_ but today was really nice! the only complaint that i have really is the fact that i’ve still got some stuff to do before i can go to bed. 

• something happened this morning that very nearly sent me into an anxiety attack but thankfully! things turned out okay and the situation resolved itself, which i’m very happy about and grateful for!
• @jadetine liked the birthday art that i made for her even though it looked like a toddler drew it ! i hope you had a wonderful birthday, renn! 
• i can’t even begin to express how happy i am that the tbt championship has finally begun!! most of my participation will be happening on the forums rather than in-game but my teammates are lovely and i can’t wait to see how everything pans out! go team purple! 
• had pizza and breadsticks for dinner! i’ve been craving this for _weeks_ so i’m super happy that i finally got to have it. ^_^
• cuddled with my kitty! of course, she wanted my attention while i was working on my first team cheer creation. 
bonus: this isn’t something that i’m particularly _happy_ about but my mother finally agreed to go to the hospital today. she’s been incredibly sick and while i hate that this is happening, i’m glad that she’s hopefully going to finally get the medical attention that she so desperately needs. this is her third hospitalization over this so i’m just praying that they come up with a permanent solution for her. i’m worried but i’m relieved that she’s finally somewhere where there are people who can actually help her.



JemAC said:


> snip



 oh my god look at her!!! she’s so gorgeous! i hope she had an amazing first birthday.


----------



## Shawna

1. Got some stuff (including food items) we needed and wanted at Walmart.  I just stayed in the truck because I had just woken up and my dad and my brother were in a rush.
2. Ate Five Guys for lunch 
3. Watched a friend play Papa's Mocharia To Go, and he made me for his driver


----------



## Merielle

-This was more yesterday, but I'm really enjoying my favorite Youtubers' and streamers' playthroughs of Resident Evil Village!  Horror's not really my thing, but I really enjoy watching other people get jumpscared, ahaha.
-My Shuckle plush arrived today!!  He is my new son and I love him.
-I've been really looking forward to the TBT World Championship and I'm so happy it's begun!  I really like the color theme and I've got so many art ideas; I'm just really thrilled to be participating!
-I've decided to start washing my hair just every other day instead of daily and it's taken a load of stress off me.    My showers take me 30-45 minutes when I have to wash and condition my hair, and when my depression's bad that can really feel like A Lot™.  So now that there's some days when it only take me 10-15 minutes, it feels so much less daunting.  Plus, I think this way's better for my hair.
-Spent some quality time with both my kitties today!  My older cat was even kind enough to "help" me make my bed.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a good day today, though I feel stressed and tense for no reason (i get like this because of having company over - my sister’s family even though I was able to chill and be in my room since it throughs off my routine).

We had Mexican takeout food from my favorite restaurant today.

Am having fun and excited about the tournament. I had fun making my team creation harv’s studio though I think it may not be as good as I thought it was and that I put too much time and work into it :/. 

I forgot to mention that @xara sent me a cute picture of her kitty yesterday. she looks like my sister’s late cat with those beautiful yellow eyes and that silky black fur.  Thanks again @xara!

Working on something to maybe make into a sig; was going to see if I could commission someone but idk if that would be allowed and how much it would cost. The chibi is turning out great but i have zero confidence in the spell and the background or coloring looking good . Still happy how the chibi is turning out .

I again have to mention how my friend @Moo_Nieu surprised me with a cute punchy image . Her artwork is so adorable. It was just so incredibly thoughtful and generous of her . It seriously helped brighten my day. Was really happy to see she and my other friends are doing good today and having fun with the tournament .

Also was excited earlier to see the progress nef was making on my art. And was happy that @jadetine was happy with my art and had a great birthday .  Happy birthday again! Gl with the tournament (and everyone else reading this ).

Sorry for being weird. My mood is so wonky . Going to grab some food to eat after i give my kitty her medicine.


----------



## LadyDestani

Merielle said:


> -My Shuckle plush arrived today!! He is my new son and I love him.


Shuckle is adorable and I won't hear anyone say otherwise. I hope you enjoy your plush!

I already posted here today, but an additional thing that made me happy was that we ordered pizza for dinner. I've been thinking about it for a while and finally got some today. It was a delicious veggie pizza from my favorite place.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

gonna get the swsh dlc either tomorrow or in the next couple days!!
registered all my pokemon in pokemon home (had to do it box by box cus i don't have the full thing)
reached level 100 in fortnite! now i just got reach 150 to get a couple more skins ;w;
beach trip is sooooo very soon i'm excited!!!


----------



## mocha.

BF gave me a lovely cuddle this morning (apparently he had a nightmare about me which warranted a cuddle) 
Recorded my presentation & submitted! One less assignment to worry about.
Drawing a pet portrait now I have a bit of free time 
Watched “The Secret” on Netflix, I’ve always been a big believer in the law of attraction and have the book too. Some people may find it a bit daft but I always notice a difference when I have a positive outlook - I believe the positive thoughts I’ve had have led me to the life I’ve made for myself now with my current partner/college etc. It’s just really interesting to me and I believe the mind / our mindset is more powerful than we think


----------



## Sophie23

I got some Nice texts and pictures of my villagers made by the lovely *_Donut_ *so now my Journal looks amazing


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been dealing with a lot of things thrown at me lately, and after getting off a call with someone just broke down crying.  But I’m not crying for myself or anything, I’m crying because there’s a lot of people close to me who are in pain.  I kind of just realized that even when I’m dealing with so much I manage to stay in a positive mood myself, and I think that makes me pretty resilient and able to be there for others.  _That_ is what I am happy about today.


----------



## Mariah

Took Poppy out to see some flowers!


----------



## Toska

I’m happy I get to help out my tbtwc team more than I thought I would be able to!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

While I was unable to join MK8D friendlies due to conflicting schedules, I still had a blast playing the competitive side earlier today. It was pretty hectic, but I still got many laughs out of it! Glad I was able to contribute a fair amount of points to my team despite trying to sabotage one of my team members without realizing it until after the session lol. No worries, it didn't impact the results for those asking. 

Staying on topic with TBT World Championship, I'm drawing something to cheer on for the blue team! While doing so, I noticed how I'm getting speedier and confident in the sketching stages. Hooray for not spending two hours on a single layer!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in again today, which is a always a good start for me. I woke up to see that after our points were tallied, the Green Team is in the lead! Go Green!

I had a nice call with my mom for Mother's Day and I'm happy that I've been able to contribute more points than I thought I would for my team so far.


----------



## amemome

Got a lot of little doodles and participation points in for my team for the TBT World Championships!

Also bought some of my favorite sausages to grill tomorrow. Also bought some lemons to make some lemon syrup


----------



## Dunquixote

In spite being a bit stressed out and tense, I had overall a good day. I drew again but messed up while lining one piece of art i started (put Hubert chibi art aside for now).

I chatted with some of my friends and talked about the tournament. This tournament has helped lift up my mood. I love seeing everyone’s artwork. This is helping push me to keep drawing too.

Kinda annoyed with some guide I used last night for treasure map on optc, i had all the units they recommended but kept wiping at the invading boss because of resilience. normally i don’t give up but i was already late to start the map so decided not to continue that or the other events for now in the game. Feels good to do something aside from that game. 

Been getting the itch to play fe3h again and finish my second golden deer playthrough, which I was on the second to the last area before beating so I should finish it up soon. 

My birthday is near the end of the month but may be ordering Pokemon Snap (or Persona 5 Strikers) soon since my mom told me I should order soon in case there are problems with the postal service or the package gets delayed for other reasons.


----------



## xara

i have no words to describe how sleepy and lazy i feel atm  but today was lovely! definitely a nice way to end the week. 

• rediscovered an old favourite song of mine! i’m not too sure why it randomly popped into my head but i’m glad it did. :’)
• added a new rug to my nh catalog! 
• was a spectator during 3 tbtwc gaming sessions! today was my first time doing something like this but i had fun! i’m also grateful that i still earned points for the 3rd session even though i didn’t stay for the full hour aha.
• successfully created my daily team cheer creations + i’m lowkey proud of the poem i wrote. :’)
• the amazing @Roxxy was kind enough to send me a mother’s day carnation ! it was so unexpected but i appreciate it so, so much. <3
• cuddled with my kitty twice and now we’re hanging out together in the living room! and by hanging out i mean i’m watching tv while she sleeps.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mariah said:


> Took Poppy out to see some flowers!
> View attachment 374183


pretty picture


----------



## Sophie23

I just had my second vaccine done!


----------



## Princess Mipha

The stroller I found has actually everything I've wanted and is super modern looking. 
Now I just need to wait that my fiance is back home and we will buy it. 
5 weeks of checking out hundreds of strollers finally paid off


----------



## hakutaku

I baked some lemon + blueberry muffins today and they turned out really tasty! My family really enjoyed them, which I'm also happy about,,


----------



## vanivon

i had a date with my girlfriend this morning and it lasted a really long time because we ended up just playing games together for hours ☺ i love spending time with her so date time always brightens my day


----------



## LuchaSloth

For like a whole week, I was having pains in my abdomen.

So...every day, I would wonder if it was my stomach, my intestines, my liver, my appendix, whatever. It wasn't always in the same place, so that helped ease my mind that it wasn't an organ failing or something. Lol. If I had health insurance, I would have gone to get it checked out. I know that stuff can be really serious. But, I really can't afford to pay for a clean bill of health.

Anyway, it all stopped a few days ago without a trace. So, hopefully that means it was nothing serious. I do tend to eat spicy stuff sometimes, so maybe my digestive situation was just unhappy for a while. I'm just grateful either way. If it happens again, I'll probably have to get it checked even without insurance. Can't really be dying over here. Lol. In the meantime...back to feeling perfectly fine. So, that's something I'm happy about.


----------



## -Lychee-

I'm happy to be off of work today and just chillin'.


----------



## Snowesque

Got a raise!! My boss gave me higher marks than myself in my evaluation.


----------



## Saylor

My sister brought me home a little model sailboat that she got from her trip! I love it so much. I've always wanted one.


----------



## oak

My car is finally home from the auto body shop thank god. I am so grateful my car could be saved. The front bumper, hood, head light, bottom side piece and driver door all had to be replaced or repainted cause some stranger decided to hit my parked car as hard as he possibly could.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm glad/happy I didn't go out today, someone got stabbed right outside my building today


----------



## xara

today was a whole ass mess for me . between stuff going on with my mother, a scheduled phone call with my social worker and the fact i missed the acnh obstacle race   which i’m honestly rlly embarrassed about, today was a massive yikes. but thankfully it wasn’t all bad and the day actually ended on a pretty nice note. :’) here’s hoping that tomorrow will be less chaotic!  

• i was anxious about my scheduled phone call with my social worker but even though she was almost two hours late, the appointment went alright! 
• my team name suggestion actually won!!! i’m super honoured that my name was chosen and am proud to be a bellflower. 
• spectated two gaming sessions tonight + one of my teammates came in first place during smp and i’m really proud of them! i also had lots of fun chatting with people on discord and now even have a favourite nintendo character!! special thanks to @Velo for virtually sharing your starbucks with me and @TillyGoesMeow for sending me a picture of your adorable doggo!! 
• successfully submitted my two team cheer  creations for the day! i was a bit anxious as with the chaos that was my day and spectating tonight, i didn’t get a chance to start on them until close to 11pm but thankfully everything worked out!


----------



## Mr_Persona

l had fun spectating on twitch for Mario party and splatoon 2. l also joined in the game and it felt good playing splatoon again. I also played it earlier today(online w/random ppl) and l won all matches. Addition to this, its so nice and cold outside. l love nights!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today has been really stressful and I am still recovering from a panic attack that I had a few hours ago, but there were some things that made me happy.

I enjoyed spectating Mario party.

In spite not doing good in my event, I still had fun. 

My re-do of today’s creation artwork turned out better than I thought it would.

Got some screenshots that i needed to try adding a magic circle to my Hubert picture; many thanks again to @Sheep Villager . Will practice on lined paper first though since the rest of the image is ready to be colored unless i want to try to add some background (probably won’t).

Have some plans to try drawing some food too. I don’t have confidence they’ll turn out as good as they would digitally, but still sounds fun to try .


----------



## Princess Mipha

Ordered the stroller now in a pretty nice color. Yellow / Black (*Picture here*, if anyone cares). =)
Also cleaned up a bit our entrance room, which we currently don't use, as the neighbour blocks the door all the time anyways with his car + it needs a lot of renovation still. Seeing it clean is so good though!


----------



## Autumn247

I walked on the treadmill for 15 minutes.  It's not much, but it's a start.  I'm starting easy so I can do it consistently and make it a habit then increase the time


----------



## Holla

It’s Tuesday. I always look forward to Tuesdays and Thursdays as that’s when I get to call my boyfriend.  We only get to see each other on the weekends as we live an hour’s drive apart and I’m still at my parent’s place for now. I have plans to move in with him in the next few weeks, but until then talking on the phone will have to suffice.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm just glad to be home from work today.


----------



## Velo

Aww @xara I promise more than just a sip of virtual Starbucks next time hehe! You're my favorite rival team Bellflower Frenemy!! 
Spectating with y'all last night was heck'a fun (I hope 'what I'm happy about last night' counts, I clonked out ha!)

These cuties decided to spectate with me! 


Spoiler


----------



## SmoochsPLH

BEACH IN 3 DAYS!!!! 3 DAYS 3 DAYS YAY YAY YAY!! 
i made a little pacman ghost kandi last night. trying to learn a certain kind of peyote stitch so i can make a pikachu gameboy. i can't find a video tutorial for the specific pattern so i'm having difficulties. >:c


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I FINALLY GOT AN SD CARD FOR MY PHONE!!! the storage on it is crap (to the point where it kept telling me i had no space despite only having two apps) so my mom got me an sd card before we go on vacay so i can take photos! I CAN MAKE VLOG TIKTOKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## LuchaSloth

SmoochsPLH said:


> I FINALLY GOT AN SD CARD FOR MY PHONE!!! the storage on it is crap (to the point where it kept telling me i had no space despite only having two apps) so my mom got me an sd card before we go on vacay so i can take photos! I CAN MAKE VLOG TIKTOKS AGAIN!!!




My phone does the same thing...except, it's memory. And the storage does nothing to help.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today has been pretty crummy but I have been enjoying reading the banter in discord. I am glad that I made it to see the streams. I really don’t like watching streams usually or chatting but I had a lot of fun.  Am happy I got to see @Moo_Nieu play Mario Party and some smash  and Nef play Smash. Had a nice chat with Moo too .


----------



## deana

I haven't posted in here in a few days because a lot of stressful things have been going on, but also a lot of good things have been happening too! So this is more of a few days worth of happy things~ ☺

-I got a good evaluation on my performance review at work AND I won a gift card for a staff contest we were running in the month of April 
-Accomplished a lot of tidying and organizing around my house
-Made some phone calls / sent some emails I was procrastinating on 
-My province opened up vaccination bookings for people under 30 so I was able to book an appointment 
-Had a lot of fun spectating for TBTWC 
-Made a delicious dinner tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

My dog finally used the rug I bought him last week! He hates the hard wood floors, so I bought a rug for the bedroom to give him a 'safe zone' to stand on. But he's also afraid of anything new so he skirted it for days, still hugging the walls like usual. Until today when he came running up to me while I was sitting on the bed and booped my foot with his nose to let me know he was ready to go on a walk. I'm so happy that he finally got used to the new rug and now he looks more confident coming and going from the bedroom.


----------



## xara

i’m too sleepy to try and come up with anything coherent to say lol but today has left me feeling so incredibly happy and grateful ^_^. truly one of the best days that i’ve had in a long time. 



• i won @SpaceTokki77 ’s purple star fragment giveaway !! i’m still in shock and i’m likely going to thank tokki every day for the rest of my life LOL but i’m so, so grateful. i even received an adorable chibi doodle from her today as well and i just. tokki you’re absolutely amazing, tysm for everything!! 
• had an appointment with my doctor over the phone this morning and i’m happy with how it went! we set up an appointment for me to receive the first shot of the covid vaccine this upcoming friday now that i’m eligible and i’ll be able to pick up the prescriptions that i’ve been needing then as well!
• was able to set up the recording for a movie that i’ve been dying to see!! it doesn’t premiere until friday night but i’m so elated that i’ll be able to watch it! 
• did something new for the first time today and since nobody complained, i think i might’ve actually done it correctly LOL.
• spectated 2 gaming sessions tonight and had lots of fun chatting on discord!
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day and while i wasn’t sure if my visual one would qualify, it thankfully did! submitted my flag design idea as well!
• went to class for once and even asked the teacher a question!
• had a lovely cuddle with my kitty. ^_^


----------



## Mr_Persona

got a hello kitty jewelry box from a drift store in good condition and also got a fail fix cat pet for the doll. I got the jewelry box for my doll house because it will be a dresser. Also has a mirror!


----------



## Merielle

-Even though I wasn't feeling well this afternoon, I still managed to finish my cheers for the team today!  I've been having a lot of fun working on those in general, and they've given me a good opportunity to experiment a little. ^^
-Got some new desktop wallpapers today!  Also found some official art of some of my comfort characters that I didn't have already, which is always nice.
-I caught up a little bit on a livestream I missed!  I like being there when it's live, but it's nice to be able to take breaks from an old stream without having to worry about missing anything.


----------



## ali.di.magix

My furniture and other stuff arrived today. It fits in my room much better than I expected! I set up my bed and o m g I am so happy to have my bed back, I'm so damn comfortable rn


----------



## BluebearL

-Cleaned my apartment today, it's a small thing I guess but it always feels nice afterward
-I have managed to be very productive with work these last couple of days
-Got to support my team with cheer again today, really enjoying coming home and feeling a part of something like this- especially with all of the cold weather outside.
-Saw that my local EB Games have re-released series 1-4 of amiibo cards and bought a few packets! Lucky enough not to get any duplicates despite owning a far few cards I have collected from over the years.


----------



## Autumn247

-I finally slept at a normal time
-I'm getting into a good morning and evening routine 
-I'm having onion rings and they're so good!


----------



## hakutaku

I finally sent off some tedious financial stuff in the mail! Had to wait ages because my dad needed to retrieve something for me, but I'm really happy it's done and I got it over with,, 

My clothes hangers came today too! I had to order some online because I couldn't find any white wooden hangers in any shops near me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

about a week ago I went to the nearby secondhand video game store to see if they had a copy of Halo 3, cause I played forge mode in that game a lot when I was younger and I'd like to relive those days (as well as try my hand at the campaign). they did have Halo 1, 2, 4, and 5, but no 3/ODST. I figured okay, I'll wait patiently and call them a week later to see if they get one in. called them yesterday and they still didn't have one, so I gave in and bought a copy off of ebay for like $8. it's supposed to arrive no later than wednesday of next week so I'm really excited for that. 

also met up with my dad earlier today cause he wanted to give me my graduation announcements to fill out, and the encounter went surprisingly well. I told my mom I'm tired of him pestering me, I'm almost 22 and he needs to stop telling me what to do (he recently tried to tell me "don't put it off" more than once when I was discussing my career services stuff, yet he puts stuff off all the time. he still hasn't filed his taxes and the deadline is in like 5 days). today he did nothing of the sort. he didn't ask me about career services or anything else, he just asked how my papers were coming along and he also didn't say "yOu NeEd tO GeT iT DoNe" he was just like "ah okay cool." I know my mom talked to him about pestering me and hopefully he learned from it. idk if this means things have changed but it would be really nice if for once my dad could be the one who makes a change.


----------



## LadyDestani

We got our new fiber internet installed today! All of our devices have been rerouted to it and everything seems to be running fine.

Now I just have to call Xfinity and cancel our service with them.


----------



## Merielle

I met and was promptly jumped on by a big, friendly, very excited, chonky-floppy pit bull today!  He almost knocked me over (and I'm pretty sturdy) but it was clearly well-intentioned, ahaha.  I wasn't able to get a good look at his collar before he ran off, but he seemed like he might've been heading home anyway.  I've seen some dogs who get _really_ excited over hearing "who's a good boy?!", but none quite so much as this fella.


----------



## Sophie23

I know how to use the Acnh Island tour creator. And I bought a cat mug today


----------



## Dunquixote

While I was not happy to hear I have a hair appointment in the morning in a few days as well as an eye appointment for another day, and in spite my mood earlier, today ended on a good note aside from that. Had a lot of fun watching the streamed events today and felt a little more comfortable saying hi to everyone and chatting . Happy my mom is letting me use her room to sleep and retreat in while my room is being worked on, though i miss my cats coming in my room to snuggle :/. I think this event is honestlt helping me stay calm and unwind. I ams till unhappy about so many things and with myself, but this event has helped me forget some of that for a little bit at least. Thanks staff .

I ordered Pokemon snap for my last part of my bday gift and it should be here by next monday if not sooner. I can’t wait .

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2021

Oh forgot to mention the really pleasant surprise. @p e p p e r sent me a carnation with a nice little message to cheer on the Jolly Redd’s. Thanks so much!  .


----------



## Croconaw

I’m happy because I’m going back to work at one of my old jobs. It was one of the very few jobs that I actually left on good terms. My most recent job fired me and I’m happy to get back to working and actually bringing in income. My consultation for my dental implants actually got moved to the 19th, so I’m excited for that. I’m getting a certain tooth extracted during the consultation as it’s an emergency and I don’t think it’ll last until extraction day. I’m so thankful that the implantologist is offering to remove it for me. I just hope it isn’t too difficult to remove as the tooth is broken and a little part of it is sticking out. I’m keeping it safe until the 19th though.


----------



## Midoriya

I am _this _close to having a new job.  I found one in my area that would be really good for me and would be just what I need.  It would put an end to all the research I’ve been having to do and I’m sure they could use my help too.  Plus I would be making at least triple what I’m making now, if not more.  Going to give my 110% in trying to secure it as it would be a huge relief if I did.  Also have just made some realizations about myself as a person recently.


----------



## Alienfish

Holiday/long weekend  (Ascension day is a public holiday here and some workplaces also have Friday off). Also the fact that I've so many books to read, been missing doing that so much! Feels nice having an actual job without having to worry about applying for other stuff!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A lot of what I'm going to talk about is The Bell Tree World Championship.

While my team (Blue's Clues) is not exactly at the top of the standings, I'm happy to be able to contribute points to my team!
Taking part in Mario Kart 8, watching live streams, and chatting with other members on Discord brings me happiness.
Since we get points for cheering on for our team, I've been pushing myself to make more drawings. I've already noticed that I've been getting speedier drawing stuff and I appreciate the support from my team members. I'm considering making more short animations for practice since I want to become an animator!
I'm probably overselling this, but this is the happiest I've been on the forums participating in games and interacting with other people.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine today! 

also only have a few assignments left to do before the end of the semester and though that includes writing _three different essays_ (ugh) they're relatively short and shouldn't take too long to write. A week from now I'll officially be done with classes and two weeks from now I'll be done with my bachelor's degree!! <333


----------



## Princess Mipha

My big boy Ekko sleeping all the time on me, while he isn't the kind who likes to get touched too much is making me really happy :')


----------



## Jhine7

One of my pet cats just got out of surgery and went well 

Second foreign body surgery in 8 months. Must have pica


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m happy I just finished work. I was dreading today. I knew we were going to be playing a game at work and I don’t like to participate lol 
I was afraid I might get called out.


----------



## LadyDestani

Our new internet service is working out just fine and I was able to cancel Comcast/Xfinity without a lot of hassle today. My husband took the modem back to the Xfinity store so I didn't have to worry about it.

Tomorrow is Friday and I only have to work half a day. I'm planning on running a few errands in the afternoon so hopefully I can get some more things checked off my to-do list.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Isabelle collectible that I was looking for!


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Friday, that is all.


----------



## jiny

i forgot to post abt it yesterday but i got to hang out w my bf for 3 hours  it’s longer than we’ve ever hung out before and it was a lot of fun getting to spend more time together. we played super mario party w my brothers and he won


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I got to sleep in because I have an off day today, and now I get to participate in more Smash Ultimate for the TBTWC and have some tasty food.


----------



## KatieLavender

im happy about quite a lot today 
-i got a good grade on my science mock exam
-i unlocked terraforming finally!
-i began my entryway
-i spent some good time with my boyfriend
-i ate a ton!! of unhealthy foods
-i watched my favorite movie (emperors new groove)


----------



## LadyDestani

It's Friday and I got off work early. It was a really beautiful day outside and I got some important things done.


----------



## Mariah

Warm weather is coming!!!


----------



## xara

today was fairly uneventful for me but it was still a decent day!

• i was pretty anxious about it but i received my first dose of the covid vaccine today! the shot was quick and painless and so far, my only side effects have been a sore arm and a mild headache so i’m happy about that.  ++ today was actually the first time that i’ve gone outside in _months_ and while i encountered too many bees for my liking lol, the fresh air and finally being away from my family for a bit felt amazing. also saw an adorable puppy while i was out, too!
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day! i’m also happy that i thought ahead and made them yesterday in case today went poorly. 
• finally got rid of some of the garbage that was in my room.
• spectated two gaming sessions today and had fun chatting in discord!! special thanks to everyone who said hi to me, @Emolga59 for blessing me with lovely elmo art + spelling errors and for not killing me when i called daisy peach  and @-Lumi- for letting me know who was playing for us in smp!! 
• more acnh obstacle course sessions becoming available!! here’s hoping i actually get to participate this time. 
• “pink skies ahead”, the movie that i’ve been wanting to see premiered tonight!! i haven’t watched it yet but i’ll be doing so in a bit and i’m so excited!!!!! 
• cuddled with my kitty. ^_^


----------



## Dunquixote

So when this tournament started, I was a bit nervous about joining the TBT discord, but I am slowly becoming more comfortable each day. Idk if I will come on after the tournament much, but while the tournament is going on I am really enjoying this!  I know this is kinda silly but all the hi’s I got made me really happy. I knew everyone here was friendly but even though I post a lot, I still feel very shy about jumping in the banter and chat. (Not to mention I got some stuff mixed up today >< like who stole coins or stars from red; i felt silly ). I feel kinda embarrassed posting this . I am very socially awkward so I really appreciated how kind everyone has been to me . Thanks everyone!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Nothing too special or anything, just cleaned the bedroom and re-organised the pantry. Freshly vacuumed floors are so nice.
Also been doing some watercolour painting today despite how much my undiagnosed ADHD wants me to sit and do nothing


----------



## oak

I'm off work in 25 minutes, hallelujah.


----------



## Alienfish

Mom is getting her 1st rona jab today, and heading into town with her  Nice getting outside for a bit too, long weekends suck when you can't really do stuff  :L


----------



## Princess Mipha

Working on the kitchen today, hopefully it will be soon done!


----------



## Croconaw

I slept very well yesterday. It was one of the best in a while.


----------



## mocha.

lots of things to be happy about!

had a heart to heart with my mum about family members that have passed. My grandma brought me up and my mum showed me lots of old photos/letters and scrapbooks she’d kept for me and little keepsakes of events during her life. I also got a new photo of her which I’ll treasure ♡ I miss her so much but I know shes with me. She used to write such witty, funny poetry too and even wrote one for her own funeral. She was just a brilliant woman ❤
My sister came over yesterday and we played Mario kart and watched some movies together - it was such a good night. We also went on a lovely walk and fed some swans and I took a gorgeous picture


Spoiler: Click for swan











Feeling very content at the moment - I’m happy with where I am in life and have come a long way from where I was a couple of years ago.
I also finished one more assignment which means only 1 left now until the end of the academic year


----------



## Mr_Persona

it's like heaven! new colors and l want them!


----------



## KatieLavender

today we had very bad weather which put me in kind of a trashy mood
but heres some of the things i did
-got soooooooooo close to completing my island entrance
-had a delicious omelette for breakfast
-had a relaxing bath
-i didnt get much of a lie in but i still slept well
-cleaned my car inside and out
-tidied my room
-walked my doggo
-called my dad (we live in diff countries)
-im getting a surprise dinner tonight so hopefully its nice!


----------



## Sophie23

On Acnh today I got some items I needed for my Hotel with Spa that I’m currently working on


----------



## Imbri

I spent the day with my mother. She came down and we took some of my dolls to different spots around town. After a few hours of that, we had a nice lunch.

We also exchanged gifts for Mother's Day last week and my birthday tomorrow. I got her some hand thrown mugs that she'd been eying and she gave me some money for a new doll (she wasn't sure exactly what one I wanted). We browsed the site and she helped me pick out the components.

I can't wait to see how the photos turned out. But the best thing was just seeing my mom.


----------



## Mr_Persona

We ate whole lobsters, crab legs, and more sea food today! I wanted to eat the eyes but they said don't, so l didn't. I also wanted to eat the brain but they said don't try it. I never had the brain but oh well maybe next time. Curious, did anyone eaten a brain of a lobster?


----------



## Midoriya

Today was pretty uneventful, but I got six or seven hours of restful sleep and woke up feeling refreshed before work.  Also got to play some Pokemon Uranium as well for the first time in more than several days and got to grind levels for my Pokemon.  Also, new MHA episode!


----------



## Midoriya

Also just happy today because I woke up from a nap and went outside to eat my ice cream, and saw my dad out there listening to some music.  I joined him because he seemed pretty lonely, and cuddled up against him, which he appreciated.  It just reminds me to cherish and not take for granted the people still in our lives that we care about.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day. I got to sleep in, which always makes me happy. I also took care of some hygiene stuff that I had let go for months due to how hectic my life had gotten. It was unnecessary hygiene stuff just for aesthetics rather than cleanliness, but it made me feel good to finally get it done.

Today was my husband's birthday and we had a really good day together. He seemed to like his presents that I got for him and we had our first dinner out since Covid started over a year ago. Now that we're both fully vaccinated, we finally felt safe going out to eat. We had a lovely dinner at my husband's favorite Japanese steakhouse. The food was great and we were seated with a nice family. The father of that family ended up paying for my meal (my husband's was free because of his birthday) which completely surprised me! What a nice gentleman!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I never gotten this high in a while because l usually end up playing with random bad salmon run players. But today l played with 2 of my friends and we did well! Now l'm a professional again! I had splatoon since 2018 and l haven't been able to have good games with SR until this day!


----------



## Bluelady

I had a day off. This may not seem like a big deal, but I haven’t had a complete day off in weeks. It’s usually on call or half a day.

Anyway, I’m just happy that I had a day where I could do absolutely nothing, play video games, and eat wings.


----------



## hakutaku

Had a nice day out shopping with my mum! She got me a gold emerald ring for my birthday present in a couple of days  I also got a few items of clothing, a new scented candle, some new moisturizer, and _finally _got a clear case that fits my phone! Starbucks was also allowing outdoor seating again too which was nice since our ritual is always to get coffee after shopping!

We also narrowly beat the oncoming rain, it was sunny all day until we started driving back home,,


----------



## Nefarious

The effects haven't hit me yet, but I'm just happy I made it through getting the second shot. I don't have to think about needles again for a long time. 
Also the derpy looking Deku sheep I drew brings me joy. His red shoes are so stupid, love him.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I cheered on for Blue's Clues once again today. I also managed to participate in a MK8 competitive session and had fun (I got robbed right at the finish line a couple of times which I was fine with lol). Speaking of which, I had a little nostalgia trip when we went to Ribbon Road and Cheese Land partway through. This is because Mario Kart Super Circuit for the GBA was the first Mario Kart I played back in first grade years ago and to hear the music again and see the visuals in its greater glory made me really happy. I got MK8 in 2018, but it still hits me to this day no matter how many times I go to Cheese Land.

I watched the next MK8 competitive on stream after competing while chatting with other fellow tbt members. It was funny seeing chaos unravel and saw Vrisnem finish in third once so good for them!

Finally, me and my mother fried chicken wings and cooked stir fried vegetables for dinner! The food tasted sooo good and the spiciness was just right.


----------



## Antonio

I gave someone a free game and they returned the kindness


----------



## Toska

I finished my current Fe3h route after many, _many _hours of trying to beat it! I also bought the DLC for the game, and it’s super fun so far!

Honestly, I’m happy today was a pretty lazy day


----------



## deana

Got a few things accomplished that I needed to, had fun in the Mario Party live stream this afternoon, mended the rip in my pyjamas, and got some tasty takeout for dinner ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today was pretty awful ngl, but I had a really bad headache not long ago and playing some of my piano pieces is actually making it go away so that's really nice


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy the Bolts ended up winning Game 1 of their opening round series against the Panthers. Really intense game, really glad they managed to come out on top in regulation (because my heart can't take any more OT after last year, lmao), really glad the playoffs are underway once again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I cleaned the mother****ing washing machine. That **** was disgusting. Took many disinfecting wipes lol. I just prefer to clean at night when it's quiet. Glad I did it though, and I put my dirty laundry in there to wash


----------



## LadyDestani

It was Sunday so I didn't have to work today and I tried to make some cute cheers for my team.


----------



## jadetine

After years of bare walls and collecting frames and artwork,  I finally started hanging stuff in my house (not afraid of the hammer anymore)!
Received a surprise art cheer gift from a fellow Froggy Chair teammate. Thanks @LadyDestani ! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/team-cheer-creations-thread.592016/post-9986583
Painted a lovely forest scene for an art trade before my stylus died https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/renns-fingerpaint-art.586641/post-9985186
Figured out after my hasty art cheer submission that I just needed to replace the tip in my stylus 
Had some legit ramen for dinner ( talking about with an onsen egg, Naruto fish cake, wood ear mushrooms,  etc)
Am sleeping on time now yayyy


----------



## Dunquixote

My Pokemon Snap game (the second part of my birthday gift came in the mail today (not my birthday yet)! It came a day early (it was supposed to be here tomorrow. I’m glad it came early even though that means no presents on my birthday. Been having a lot of fun with it!  Can’t wait to take more funny pictures and decorate them to show my friends ; already made one (not sure if it would be okay to post ).


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing my best friend tomorrow 
I haven’t seen her for a long time because of Covid and tomorrow I’ll finally see her at work. She wanted to be fully vaccinated before coming back so that’s why she’s coming back this week


----------



## Neb

Today my therapist said she was very proud for how I’ve coped through my current mental health crisis. She thinks it’s a sign of the progress we’ve made with cognitive behavioral therapy. Hearing that encouragement cheered me up, especially after how rough yesterday was.


----------



## Merielle

-One of my villagers sat on a bench with me in New Leaf for the first time today!!  That little log bench has been around forever and I've never seen anyone use it, but Sterling finally did!  Wish I'd remembered to talk to him, but I was in too much of a rush to sit down and get a screenshot. 
-Some merch arrived today!!  Same seller as before; they included free bonus gifts this time as well and I feel so spoiled. ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing my best friend today at work


----------



## -Lumi-

I am booked for the covid vaccination!!! I am so shaky lol trying to book things that have limited availability always makes me nervous. But I got an appointment!

I used the Ontario provincial website and it was a little bit buggy, for any of my Ontario pals. When I tried to register I would put in my cities location and I _know _we have a vaccine centre in town but it just wasn't popping up on the search list. It was trying to direct me to locations over an hour away which is too far for me to travel. I kept entering in my city (and even put in the address for what our vaccination centre is) and it _eventually _popped up as an option! But the first few times it popped up it would be blank, so still a little buggy. In the listing where I'd click it would say, "appointments available on X & Y dates" but then when I'd click it it would bring me to a calendar and there would be no available appointments. 

So then I'd go back to the search bar, search in my city and... nothing would appear. I had to search my city 3 or 4 times (and I think I even just re-entered my info from the very start once) before it would finally re-emerge in the search results and the same two appointment dates were listed. Thankfully though I got an appointment! I was having flashbacks to trying to buy one of the house collectibles on here  I thought I'd click my date and go to register and it'd tell me the spot was gone just like how the houses were always sold  But I got a spot!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I woke up.


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice birthday! Was able to see my family and go out for a meal since covid restrictions got lifted yesterday!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I got my first vaccine dose appointment set up today! Going to be joining the Moderna gang on Friday!


----------



## LadyDestani

hakutaku said:


> I had a nice birthday! Was able to see my family and go out for a meal since covid restrictions got lifted yesterday!


Happy Birthday!

I'm happy that I ordered some gifts for my husband for our wedding anniversary coming up in June.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days since life’s been pretty  but today was alright!

• bought the dragonscale egg collectible! thanks again, @BalloonFight 
• went to class and got 10/10 on an assignment that i submitted! 
• _finally_ managed to participate in the acnh obstacle course!! i’m a bit embarrassed that i came in last but it’s not a big deal aha.
• spectated one gaming session and had fun chatting on discord for a bit. :’) 
• took a shower! to be honest, my energy levels have been pretty low lately + i’ve been depressive so trying to keep up with my hygiene has been,, more difficult than it should be lol but showering has definitely made me feel better.
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day.
• continued working on getting caught up in new horizons - i’m still quite burnt out so catching up will probably take a while but i’ll get there eventually. ;^_^;
• and finally, the highlight of my day - i cuddled with my kitty _three_ times today + she slept in my room for quite a while! this is the first time we’ve cuddled / she’s slept in my room since coming home from the veterinary hospital and i can’t even explain just how relieved i am that she’s slowly getting used to being home again.


----------



## deana

Today was a pretty good day! Despite the fact that a wasp stung me earlier which was extremely rude lol 

-Had a nice little sleep in today since it was my day off, I usually set an alarm even on my days off but I didn't today so I could get some extra sleep
-I got some super cute art from bruhssel (see adorable new avatar) 
-The new duvet cover I ordered came in today so I am excited to have new look for my bedroom
-Got to participate in the ACNH obstacle course (and win )
-Also had a lot of fun spectating the live streams today


----------



## a potato

Honestly, a lot of stuff! Things are really falling into place for me.


----------



## Dunquixote

I was a little depressed near the end of the night and still am a little, but managed to distract myself until now (now I’m going to sleep).

I’m having way too much fun with Pokemon snap. Stayed up way too late again and i have a hair appointment (which i did not want that my mom made) at 8 AM, but at least I can go back to bed after. 

Can’t wait to show my friends more funny pictures (along with some cool ones ). 

I enjoyed the streams again .

I heard from my best guy friend (didn’t get a response to my response to his email though). It made me happy just getting any response but as I mentioned in the bothering me thread, also depressed me a bit too since it reminded me of why I’m dreading moving. i want to think it made me more happy than depressed though...


----------



## chocopug

I got a phone call inviting me to have my second coronavirus jab on Saturday. Can't wait to join the fully vaxxed club


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my friend again at work


----------



## Croconaw

I’m finally getting a tooth extraction in a half an hour on a tooth I’ve been trying to have removed for about a week. Having it in my mouth was kind of stressing me out due to a past incident, and I’m just happy it will be gone. I know this isn’t the most positive news, but it’s so relieving to me, considering I’ve been stressed in general the past few days.

I’ve also been getting along with the coworkers at my job. It makes me happy because the last time I was employed there, the coworkers were pretty bad. I’m receiving another raise after just receiving one. I’m off tonight though, so I’m just trying to relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Finally got to compete in an ACNH session last night, but things were rocky and I felt a little down. Thankfully, pandapples cheered me up and got me in a better mood to do better next time!
I have come up with a very good idea for my visual cheer for Blue's Clues! It's gonna take me a few days so I hope I'll be finished by then. Warning: It may or may not potentially knock your socks off lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

A few good things happened today!

• i FINALLY FINISHED CLASSES TODAY KSJDKAJHSDJAHSDF
• I finished my theater presentation today!! been stressing about it nonstop for a few weeks, actually made myself sick the last few days. the problem was that I had to do a report on a theater practitioner who made it big relatively recently, and so not only is there not a whole lot of biographical information on him, but the information is scattered across like 7 different articles on the internet. luckily I managed to collect all the info and put it into a coherent essay. so glad that's done!!
• this was actually yesterday, but I went to the record store to pick up an album I saw there a week or so ago, _Scenes from the Southside _by Bruce Hornsby & the Range, as well as an album called _Switched-On Bach_ which is apparently a really famous album from 1968, played by Wendy (Walter) Carlos on a Moog Synthesizer. I've listened to a lot of Bach pieces but I can't say I've ever heard them be played on a synthesizer so that'll be interesting. (Also just found out that the person who performed this is transgender and I absolutely ADORE that... wait a second, I just realized that I know exactly who this person is omg!!)
• also yesterday I picked up a copy of Clubhouse Games and Brain Age (both for the DS) for $3 a piece from the game store! I've been having a lot of fun playing Sudoku on Brain Age. I also saw a Virtual Boy at the game store and it was amazing! (amazingly expensive lmaoo) they also gave me a few references for people who could potentially fix my old DSiXL so I'm really hoping they can help me out!!
• today outside the campus center they had a big inflatable playground thing (kinda looks like this), it had a rock climbing part in the middle and slides on the outside so two people could race. I went on by myself and it was really fun!! I did great on the rock climbing part, but then I got to the slide and realized it was like 25 ft off the ground and my adrenaline really started going. even though I was terrified I went down the slide twice lmao. the slide didn't have stoppers on the end like in the pic so it genuinely terrified me, thought i was gonna shoot off the end like a rocket xDDD
• I can finally actually genuinely relax this evening _for once!!!!!_


----------



## mocha.

will summarise a few things that happened over the course of my bday/rest of the week-

received some really thoughtful presents from family & my bf - including my most favourite present of all… a stitch plushie!! it’s no secret that I’m stitch obsessed (I was wearing stitch pjs when he gave me this gift haha) but I didn’t expect it at all so it was a really lovely surprise! I’ve loved cuddling him in bed & he’s actually helped soothe my nighttime anxiety a little 


Spoiler: bonus piccie!!












I was pretty stressed about money as I have to order some certificates for uni which was going to total around £100, not good when you’re planning on moving house/jobs! Luckily I contacted my college and they were able to help cover the funds so that was a HUGE weight lifted! 


while the early mornings are definitely a struggle, I’ve really settled into my job. I’m going to be quite sad when I have to leave 
Also had so many lovely bday wishes and a gorgeous surprise gift art from the lovely @jadetine ! I am so so thankful for all of the lovely people I know on this forum. Sometimes life gets hard and it’s so reassuring to know that kind people DO exist, as I’m shown each day on TBT


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is both my wedding anniversary and my TBT anniversary!


----------



## Firesquids

I finally have the keys to the house my fiance and I just bought!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy today because; 
I went grocery shopping
I ate healthy
A woman who lives in my apartment building said something very nice to me
I rescheduled my therapy appointment
And I exercised for 30 minutes


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Foreverfox said:


> Today is both my wedding anniversary and my TBT anniversary!


Happy anniversary!  Ours is coming up really soon, May 31st  14 amazing years, and still going!


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> Happy anniversary!  Ours is coming up really soon, May 31st ☺ 14 amazing years, and still going!


Aww yay!! And thank you!! It's our 2nd anniversary!


----------



## LadyDestani

Foreverfox said:


> Today is both my wedding anniversary and my TBT anniversary!





LittleMissPanda said:


> Happy anniversary!  Ours is coming up really soon, May 31st ☺ 14 amazing years, and still going!


Congrats to you both! My husband and I are about to celebrate 15 years on June 3rd!

This has been a rough week, but today I'm happy because I had mozzarella sticks for dinner.


----------



## Kittywulfe

LittleMissPanda said:


> Happy anniversary!  Ours is coming up really soon, May 31st ☺ 14 amazing years, and still going!





Foreverfox said:


> Aww yay!! And thank you!! It's our 2nd anniversary!





LadyDestani said:


> Congrats to you both! My husband and I are about to celebrate 15 years on June 3rd!
> 
> This has been a rough week, but today I'm happy because I had mozzarella sticks for dinner.



Congrats all!! We just celebrated our 17th wedding anniversary on the 15th


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy because I got to play Genshin Impact with a really good friend :3

He always helps me battle the bosses, since I'm kinda underleveled LOL. 

Also happy because I get paid soon and will be trying the new frappuccino at Starbucks when I get paid~


----------



## xara

my day was pretty uneventful but it was still a decent day, all things considered. ^^

• went to class today! i’ve gone the last 3 days in a row which my teacher seems happy about. i struggle with attendance a _lot_ so this is kind of a big deal for me. :’)
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day! 
• had subway for dinner. 
• sold the last of my extra collectibles!! tysm again @SpaceTokki77 ily. 
• spectated two gaming sessions and had fun chatting on discord!
• made lots of progress with catching up in new horizons! still have quite a bit to do, though.  speaking of new horizons, i tweaked my island rep’s appearance a bit! it feels strange not wearing my elmo dress or do-rag anymore but i like my new look. c:
• cuddled with my kitty!


----------



## jiny

i saw my bf today! c:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Tomorrows my last day of school, had 3 hours of school today and tomorrow. Barely passed my math final and did really well on the 2 others i took today. it's finally almost over and i can't wait for summer =))


----------



## Midoriya

I have the rest of the week off.

That’s it.


----------



## Neb

My grandma had a flare-up for her heart condition and she was well enough to head home! I’m so glad she has a reliable hospital nearby.


----------



## Sophie23

Mum bought me two dvds that I didn’t haven’t 
 I played some acnh 
 I changed my username on here


----------



## hakutaku

I found out I'm getting my COVID vaccine on Saturday! I'm super happy since people in my age group aren't allowed to get one until July, but my siblings and I are getting ours early because of our mum's work   I just hope the after-effects aren't too bad lol,,


----------



## Soigne

despite getting a really great part time job, i still work in food service as well. but today i got an email from an old employer offering a part time job in the same field as my other part time job, so i might finally have a way out of food service soon!!


----------



## Nefarious

My childhood best friend is in town this week, so she's coming over to hang out today!

Also got an email alerting me that one of my Squishables is on it's way. It should be here on Monday and I'm super excited for it!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Ok, now I’m happy today. My last post here on this thread was about me going back to my cute, pink and pretty theme, but I did some thinking a little bit. I was looking at some pictures on my dad’s old computer when I was just getting into my teens, and I realized something. I used to dress and do so much in lots of different colors and themes and I always went with whatever I “saw” that I liked. Turns out I liked lots of different things as a teenager and when I was a kid. So you know what? I’m sticking with what I really originally like, which is exactly that. So, I’m gonna keep on trying the lots of different themes and colors and having a little bit of variety. So I’ll still like cute, pink and pretty stuff, but I’m gonna go with whatever else that I see that I like, which really is everything! Lmao. XD

So anyway, I saved up enough tbt too to get my original username back, which I’ll change after the event. After that, I’m gonna save up lots of tbt to maybe purchase art later on or to buy collectibles. I wanna collect as much of those cool pixels as I can.


----------



## LadyDestani

This happened last night but after midnight, so it counts for today in my opinion. I finally ordered a new computer! I've been needing one for a while. My current laptop is at least 10 years old and it held up really well, but lately it's been so slow and nothing I do to try and fix it works. So I've got a new laptop arriving tomorrow and I'm really excited about it. I'm not looking forward to the process of moving all my favorites and documents over and trying to remember all of my saved passwords, but it will be worth it in the end.

Also, I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and my dog cuddled up to me on the couch this evening. ❤


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't do a lot of stuff today. That's because I pretty much spent the whole day trying to finish my other visual cheer and made lots of progress! I'm still far from completing it, but it's nice to see work getting done. Take that, procrastination!


----------



## aericell

LOEY said:


> i passed the first cycle of my teaching assessment with a much, much higher score than i was expecting and i’m over the moon right now  i’d been so anxious all day waiting for them to email my score because i thought i might fail



quoting this because i’ve now passed the 2nd (& last) cycle for my teaching assessment!! and my professor says i have the highest score in our cohort so far. huge step closer to getting my teaching credential


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The company that I ordered acrylic paint from months ago has finally sent me a shipping confirmation. Now to wait the month or two it will take to ship here..
Also I did the dishes so that's cool I guess


----------



## Nefarious

NefariousKing said:


> My childhood best friend is in town this week, so she's coming over to hang out today!
> 
> Also got an email alerting me that one of my Squishables is on it's way. It should be here on Monday and I'm super excited for it!



I had a really great time with her! We caught up about life stuff and she made me watch an anime with her, because she damn well knows I need to be forced to watch otherwise I push it off till the next century haha. This time around we watched _That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime_, it's not so bad so far, will have to continue watching it though and let her know my thoughts on it.
She also saw my Substitute plush and would not let go of it, nice that my recent "only buy super soft plushes" addiction is being validated hahaha. Been a pretty good night overall!


----------



## Midoriya

I ended up working overtime this week, so lots of money coming in next week.  I’m also meeting with my job/life coach soon and finally going to go to that new museum for a late birthday celebration!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

IT'S SUMMER! Can't wait to have 3 months off of school but not looking forward to how hot it gets here during the summertime. Also I found out i'm getting my instrument Saturday. I can finally start practicing, I've been waiting months to get it.


----------



## Croconaw

I bought a custom fathead and I’m _really_ satisfied with how it looks. I’m a big fan of fatheads and custom wall stickers. They’re great for self-expression.


----------



## Autumn247

DinosaurDumpster said:


> IT'S SUMMER! Can't wait to have 3 months off of school but not looking forward to how hot it gets here during the summertime. Also I found out i'm getting my instrument Saturday. I can finally start practicing, I've been waiting months to get it.



What kind of instrument are you getting?  I grew up playing the violin.  I took some guitar lessons.  And now I'm trying to learn how to play the Ukulele


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play with my best friend on acnh I went to her Island 
And I got one of my Dreamies is moving in tomorrow- Bud the lion 
And I got an amazingly cute icon made by @Snowifer


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Autumn247 said:


> What kind of instrument are you getting?  I grew up playing the violin.  I took some guitar lessons.  And now I'm trying to learn how to play the Ukulele


I'm getting a trombone. I've kind of always wanted to learn how to play, but I actually tried it out at the beginning of the school year and wanted to get it, so now I have the summer to practice until band season starts.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I made an appointment to do the thing.

I'll get the fist dose of the Pfizer one on Tuesday.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I'm done work for the week and get a 3 day weekend, on top of starting the weekend off right by getting my first dose of the Moderna vaccine!


----------



## Tessie

I passed the licensure exam for California! seriously thought i failed that walking out, considering i only seriously studied for a week lol. im officially licensed pharmacist in California ^_^


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Used the 30-minute timer technique and got to work on some things that I've been pushing back! Cleared a lot of emails, booked appointments with advisors, sent a message to my psychiatrist, totaled up this hours log for a project, went to the back to deposit money so I could pay the remaining credit I had for the school.... so yeah! Getting **** done! Now I'm gonna be off to get me some celebratory boba tea.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a good birthday today . I was really touched by all the kind birthday wishes and messages.  They really meant a lot to me since I’ve dealing with a lot of anxiety and some depression lately. Thanks everyone!  And thank you @Roxxy for the adorable Punchy drawing . I am grateful that I’ve met so many incredibly kind and awesome people here.  Best community ever.

I got two birthday wishes from personal friends, which was more than I expected . I’m fine with that since I have trouble with bdays too ><


----------



## LadyDestani

Dunquixote said:


> I had a good birthday today . I was really touched by all the kind birthday wishes and messages.  They really meant a lot to me since I’ve dealing with a lot of anxiety and some depression lately. Thanks everyone! ❤ And thank you @Roxxy for the adorable Punchy drawing . I am grateful that I’ve met so many incredibly kind and awesome people here. ☺ Best community ever.
> 
> I got two birthday wishes from personal friends, which was more than I expected . I’m fine with that since I have trouble with bdays too ><


Happy Birthday! I'm glad you had such a nice day.

I'm happy that it's Friday so I don't have to work for the next two days. Also, my new laptop arrived, but it's still charging and I've got some set up stuff to do, so for now I'm still using my old one.


----------



## Dunquixote

LadyDestani said:


> Happy Birthday! I'm glad you had such a nice day.
> 
> I'm happy that it's Friday so I don't have to work for the next two days. Also, my new laptop arrived, but it's still charging and I've got some set up stuff to do, so for now I'm still using my old one.



Thank you so much .

I hope you have a good weekend and enjoy your new laptop


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Made another huge progress on this visual cheer I've been working on for a while.
Got to participate in a couple of friendlies session today. I had a good laugh even though I didn't win some matches.
I was able to spectate a stream of Super Mario Party. It was a rollercoaster ride in the last two turns with standings changing so quickly. The game really hated Monty Mole for that round lol.


----------



## vanivon

my household had the ingredients i needed to make one of my favourite foods — which isn’t something i get to make often — so i got to prep one for dinner. it really is the little things that make your day a good one sometimes!


----------



## Midoriya

I missed my medicine last night, but today for the first time in a long time I finally felt fine.  It felt like my depression is just gone.  I’m super confident that once I talk to a psychiatrist I can slowly but surely become medicine-free... just got to figure out something else to help me sleep at night.  I also got a late birthday card from my aunt as well as some money, so my bank account is skyrocketing upwards.  If I keep saving like this and not spending anything then it shouldn’t be too long before I can move out.  Had a nice chat with my aunt thanking her and talking about my martial arts.  I’m just a lot more dependable as a person than I give myself credit for.


----------



## chocopug

Today is a good day.

I had my second coronavirus vaccine! I feel so grateful 

I'm also happy because it's the final of the Eurovision Song Contest tonight. I can't wait to watch it with cocktails and friends (virtually, of course). It's always an entertaining show


----------



## Sophie23

I get to see my Nan & Grandad today


----------



## xara

i fell asleep last night before i could post smh . but yesterday wasn’t too bad! 

• yesterday was @Dunquixote ’s birthday!! they’ve been so amazing to me, both as a friend and just as a fellow human being in general, and they deserve nothing but the best . i’m glad to hear that you had a good birthday, dun! ^_^
• did an ac trade with @Vanida and she sent over a few extra tbt! thank you again! 
• _finally_ posted a new island journal entry! tbtwc has kept me busy + i took a bit of an hiatus from nh but i’ve got a few more entries lined up now . also changed my journal’s title and i really like how it looks!
• toby gave me his photo in nh!!  i also got to add a new item to my catalog :’).
• went to class - i went every day this week!! this honestly hasn’t happened in _years_ but i’m still kind of proud of myself. ;^_^;
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day! i’m really proud of how they turned out .


----------



## mocha.

short shift at work today which is always nice!
had a v productive day yesterday and made a lot of progress with uni-related stuff
went to the gym after work today - classes are starting again so we now have the big empty room back so I can lift weights without feeling self conscious! Yay!
Had a starbucks 
Submitted both cheer creations, I’ve loved drawing each day and it’s really enabled me to improve my art & try new things!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've sold a old Club Nintendo reward for 90€ and the person that bought is is extremelly happy about it. 
I'm so glad it got into good hands! It's a Twilight Princess towel, pretty rare nowadays and I am just glad
that it's now in the hands of someone who is able to properly showcase it, as I was too scared with my cats around.
I don't want them to scratch it


----------



## hakutaku

I got my first dose of COVID vaccine today! I ended up with pfizer, which I'm pretty pleased about. It was a chill experience and the staff working there were all really nice,,they were working some really long shifts too, I can't commend them enough.

I also went into town with my mum to pick up the ring she got me for my birthday, and got some new Doc Martens as a bonus birthday gift (my old ones had kinda fallen apart on the inside). 

I cleaned and polished my floor today too, which always makes me happy once it's done and I see how much nicer it looks. Overall I'd say I had a pretty productive day!


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great time playing Smash friendlies on the same team as @Minou and @shawo !  I don’t think I’ll be able to participate in tomorrow’s session, so I’m glad I got one final playtime of Smash with some TBTers for now.

The Dallas Mavericks took game one of round one of the playoffs against the LA Clippers 113-103!  Super ecstatic about that as I wasn’t expecting it.

Also, new episode of MHA today!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some much needed sleep today and finally feel rested again after a week of sleeping poorly. I've also got my new laptop up and running and it's a huge improvement over my old one. I was able to get so much more done this evening due to the increase in speed.


----------



## xara

today was another uneventful day but it was still pretty decent! ☺

• i slept really well last night! it was one of those nights where i didn’t even realize that i had fallen asleep until i woke up, saw it was light outside and thought that i’d only been out for an hour or so . a bit jarring but incredibly restful as well!
• watched a new movie today! i watched “dying to be loved” / “a mother’s suspicion” while i kept my cat company out in the living room and uh,, it wasn’t _bad_ but there’s definitely better movies out there lol.
• spectated 3 gaming sessions and had fun chatting on discord! i can’t believe that the event ends tomorrow . i’ve had so much fun creating art, spectating and i’ve even made some new friends!! but knowing me, i probably won’t remember to check discord after tomorrow lmao.
• found myself in a situation earlier that had me feeling really anxious but thankfully everything turned out fine!!
• my aunt went grocery shopping for my grandmother (whom i live with) yesterday but she also brought over some home-cooked meals. i had the beef stir fry she made for dinner tonight and omg....... it was _so good_. 
• completed an assignment for class and i think i actually did well on it!
• successfully submitted my two team cheer creations for the day.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I've made another huge chunk of progress on my visual cheer! It's looking pretty tight, but I may be able to make it before the event finishes! I'm just begging my laptop to hold on just a little longer so everything will be smooth sailing from here.


----------



## Merielle

-I've already finished my final cheers for TBTWC tomorrow, so I'm giving myself a nice break and just relaxing for the rest of this weekend! ^^ I got started on the Howling Peaks DLC for Minecraft Dungeons and played some more PMD: Blue Rescue Team today as well, which I'm enjoying even more than I thought I would!
-Added to my desktop wallpaper collection again!
-Finished watching season 2 of Winx Club!  I think Layla and Flora are pretty firmly my favorites now.  Also I know it's not gonna happen but I just really want Musa to dump Riven and date Layla ok
-Got a really cute new pin today and put it up on my corkboard!  There's still some empty spaces on it, but it's maybe a little over half full now and I think it's shaping up quite nicely.


----------



## jadetine

Today was the first day I felt like we were moving past the pandemic, even with a mask on,  because:

I went to the salon and had my hair colored and cut, after 2+ years of having it go wild. Sadly, it was the first time it was too gray to donate,  but the experience was so new and refreshing. Goodbye 12+ inches of hair!
I visited a bakery with my son and bought items from real people without rushing out past a to-go counter. It was my first direct shopping experience instead of picking up something ordered online. 
Sat in a traffic jam. I haven't driven outside a 10 minute radius of my home in a while and just seeing so many cars and people reminded me of how populated my city could be.
I'm also happy that the TBTWC taught me it was feasible to make art everyday and still want more. I thought I would detest the marathon,  but I wake up every day wanting to pick up my stylus and learn new techniques. ☺


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is the me and my son's 2nd fetal surgery birthday. Two years ago today, I underwent surgery, 5 months pregnant, and 3 days after our wedding, for doctors do surgery on our unborn son to repair the hole in his spine. Every day, I see the benefits from it. It really is like a first birthday for him before his real birthday!


----------



## Dunquixote

My mood has been a bit wonky today, but there were some good things that happened today.

I have the house to myself and can stay up as late as I want tonight 

I found my colored pencils and was able to submit a drawing for the daily participation points and it turned out better and more than I planned. I originally planned on making just delibird but thinking about its move present, i thought I could make that work with the you got a star meme .  I was going to have him simply holding a gift but I am terrible at drawing presents . 

I tried to do one of the pictures i posted as a sample in this art commission thread but am clueless how to get the dumpling color and the shading, so have plans to try some of the other screenshots I took. 

Still am enjoying pokemon snap.  Impatient to unlock more stickers. I just unlocked another cool frame though. I keep unlocking profile icons which I am least interested in right now  but I don’t want to look up what is unlockable otherwise I will just not do the requests that either doesn’t unlock a sticker or the sticker is something I don’t like.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I just bought some replacement shells for the *Disney JoyCons*. Can't wait that they arrive and I can put them on! 
I know I will be bored of them after a few weeks (like always T-T), but I'm still excited!!


----------



## Soigne

i am quitting my full time job today! going to be focusing on my part time job and spending more time with myself and figuring out where i'm headed in life.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m so happy I got the items I wanted on Acnh from @jadetine & @Wow_Life_ 

Thank you so much @jadetine & @Wow_Life_ !


----------



## Mariah

I went to Big Bud Press’s chicago store and I got a mustard color jumpsuit and some other stuff. I also went to Popup Grocer and Wicker Park Farmer’s Market. I’m glad I was able to get the last xs jumpsuit in that color.


----------



## meo

I deep cleaned my car for the road trip we'll be taking at the beginning of June and I ordered a cute travel bag that should be here by next weekend. 
Husband was off today too which was really nice to have the extra help and spend time together.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great time at the museum today and got some good photos while there.  It was a lot of fun as a late birthday celebration.    

I also posted the Steven Universe donut song on _Donut_’s profile and I can’t wait for him to log on and see it.  

Lastly, I’m looking forward to seeing who the winners of my giveaway will be in a couple hours as well as the TBTWC closing ceremony tomorrow!


----------



## Stella-Io

I went out shopping today and bought stuff. I like buying things.

One of the things I bought is a BIG blanket. Like, 5'x7' or bigger. I really like blankets and soft things, like stuffed animals and pillows. I think I may want a weighted blanket too.


----------



## _Rainy_

I just ate a giant veggie burrito now I’m laying around feeling sleepy and full. I also had a fun day with my bunnies and I’ve been playing games. Days off are nice


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm happy that I'm finally home.

But, you know...that goes for every day.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today and I got my final cheers done for my team. This event has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Dunquixote

I have been really enjoying drawing; it has been helping distract me from some of my anxiety. I really wish I could do digital art like Hellyon White or like anyone on here. This tournament has made me appreciation art even more than before. 

Didn’t have time to work on the food art, but I my submissions down for my team at least . I didn’t expect to make it as big as I did. I realized I forgot to put a quote for blue team; not sure what I would have them say.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Well, with TBTWC nearing its finish, it was nice participating in this event all the way through. I've met members on here that I never met before, chatted and made friendly banter with others on discord, inspired me to make lots of drawings, pushed me to make a few animations, but most of all, I had fun. I'm not really bothered about Blue's Clues standings because I'm just in it to have a good time. Any more than that is a bonus, to be honest.

Still talking about it, I'm very glad that I finished my visual cheer animation that took me nearly a week to do. I spent many hours on it each day that it looked like I was on my laptop 100% of the time. I'm definitely going to keep on going even after the event ends. And while I may revert my signature back to normal, I'm keeping my blue profile picture the same. It's easy on the eyes and funnily enough, my favourite colour as well. I'll be a Blue's Clues team member for life!


----------



## meo

Completed my orientation for job.  Now to enjoy being off for a few days.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ve been baking at work on mondays and Fridays and that makes me happy. I’d much rather be doing that than some of the other tasks I need to do sometimes


----------



## Ookami

I'm happy that I finally got to put some seeds in the ground. The weather's been nice all day and I can't wait to taste the sweet peas later this year B)


----------



## Sophie23

I went to @Buffi ‘s island and bought the real art from Redd, thank you for letting me visit @Buffi ! 
And I shared a domino’s pizza with my mum


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Today, I requested next Monday off (5/31) because one week from today is our anniversary and I'm very happy about that  my husband and I have known one another since our junior year in high school, so that's 14 years of being together, and 6 years of being married  we'll be spending lots of time together this coming weekend (Saturday, Sunday AND Monday!)

Instead of going out to eat we'll be cooking together because it's what we both really enjoy doing, and we'll be binging movies and lots of anime  anything we do together is always a good time  I'm also looking forward to having time off of work for more than just one day~


----------



## LadyDestani

Our power is back on. We had a brief but bad storm roll through and lost power for about an hour this evening. I was afraid it'd be out a lot longer, so I'm glad I was able to get back online tonight.


----------



## Mr_Persona

backdrop is so pretty but it can't be permanent  But it makes my profile nice looking! I love space so this is something and the collectible is a star with galaxy look. Space makes me happy!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've been both happy and sad at the time. I restarted my 3,000 hour island but it was worth it because I wanted a fresh start after getting a 2nd switch with a 2nd island to hold all my stuff. Now I have a new island called "Destiny" and its the name that I wanted to go with for so long.


----------



## Neb

I forgot to post this, but yesterday I got to see my childhood friend for the first time in two years and have dinner with my aunt at a Thai restaurant!


----------



## Dunquixote

I feel a lot better than I was earlier even though I still am extremely hurt about something with one of my offline friends. I definitely think it has something to do with that I’m drawing and coloring. I should do this more often when I’m upset or anxious.

My food drawing for kiwikenobi is looking good so far. I am scared i will mess it up with my coloring.  I thought i messed up the tomato but looking at it from the photo i took to show some friends for feedback and then back at it (without looking at the reference) I think it looks not bad even if the color isn’t quite accurate and the shading is off.

I got a nice drawing from Emolga from the draw the user above you ; it cheered me up from part of the depression earlier . I honestly had no idea he was aiming for the tetris grid, so I feel bad about checking up on that earlier in the week. >< sorry! Thanks for being so patient with me and nice and congrats again on MVP! 

Happy about the tournament results, just wish I had more of the games to have helped out more.


----------



## Merielle

-I won the TBTWC character trio collectible raffle!! ;v; I was... completely _not_ expecting that, I actually did a double-take when I read my name in the closing ceremony post ahahah, but I feel super lucky! 
-My mom and I got groceries today with lots of fresh fruit!  I love fruit, so I'm _thriving_ right now.  We also got some yogurt and separate granola, and I am of the opinion that the addition of granola makes yogurt 10x better, so I'm happy about that too.  Even though I'm lactose-intolerant but shhhh


----------



## Croconaw

• I work six days this week with my only night off being Wednesday, so my paycheck is going to be amazing. I’m excited to be getting a little money coming in. This is actually my first whole paycheck since being fired from my previous job, so this is why it’s exciting to me.
• The Jolly Redds won the event. Although, I was only able to participate with the team cheers, I’m still very happy my team was able to pull it off. It was so much fun participating in the event, and props to all the Staff members. I know a lot of work must have been put into this with counting up all of the points. I really enjoyed it.
• There is a new episode of Catfish tomorrow. That show is my guilty pleasure, and I’ve seen every episode to date. No judging, haha.


----------



## Ookami

Today I'm happy that I got to spend a lot of time with my hens and chickens. Sometimes it is really nice to just sit in the yard with them walking around me and sitting in my lap. The weather's been nice and I got some more renovating done in my tinyhouse with the help from my father since I can't reach very far up because of my recent surgery.

I ordered a new phone today because the one I've had for 4 years now have died permanently. I was a bit annoyed about it and would have rather kept it longer, but I am also excited about a new one. 

Also it's payday for me today. B)


----------



## meo

Going to pick up my employee badge today. Just put my student badge in a box with my graduation stuff till I can figure out what I want to do with it (frame it etc). .
A gift from a friend is supposed to be arriving today - which I suspect is a cute print I liked. <3


----------



## Midoriya

I’m super pumped today!  Just got off a call about potential job opportunities and I’m really hoping it works out.  I have another call later with my business partners, and then tonight is game two of the NBA playoffs between the Dallas Mavericks and LA Clippers!  Also, it’s a day OFF!!!


----------



## Nefarious

Hati plush finally came in! They're so fluffy and round. Just as soft as Plague Doctor and Substitute.


----------



## LuchaSloth

There are some great deals on XBL right now. I grabbed Dead Rising 4 ultimate edition for like $8. I'm gonna be honest...the last thing I need is to add more games to my already massive backlog. But...that's so cheap. Hahaha.


----------



## LadyDestani

My husband's anniversary gift arrived today. Also, on our walk this afternoon we ran into a loose dog and made sure he got home okay. He was a big, sweet thing, and luckily we knew where he lived because we'd seen him in his yard before.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Helluva boss enamel pins finally shipped. Also the crack head at work wasn't too paranoid today.


----------



## Mariah

I went to go see Raya and the Last Dragon. It was really good!


----------



## riummi

Just finished my last course of my college years! onward to portfolio making and job hunting


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I got my old username back now and I’ve set up everything on my games and stuff back to the way is should’ve been if I hadn’t changed my mind sooo darn much. I think now I can finally calm down and get back to being my old self. Also happy because I finally made up my mind with what I wanted to do with my hair and it’s now styled the way I like it. Now to just grow these silly bangs out.


----------



## Merielle

-Got my second dose of Moderna today with my mom and aunt!!  It's such a huge relief for all of us to have gotten it, and I'm still feeling pretty good so far aside from a slightly sore arm and some tiredness, which is a nice plus.
-Redd was _finally_ selling the authentic great statue in my New Leaf town today!  That was the last thing I needed to complete my museum, so I'm very excited!
-Had a lovely trade with @Emolga59 and was very kindly gifted the 2014 March birthstone I've been looking for by @BungoTheElf!!


----------



## Autumn247

The apartment complex manager was celebrating her birthday today so everyone who lives here got takeout containers with baked Mac and cheese, rice, veggies, BBQ chicken, a small bottle of sparkling cider, a piece of birthday cake, a bottle of water, a fruit cup, and a York peppermint patty. So I had some of that for lunch. Will have the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> I’m super pumped today!  Just got off a call about potential job opportunities and I’m really hoping it works out.  I have another call later with my business partners, and then tonight is game two of the NBA playoffs between the Dallas Mavericks and LA Clippers!  Also, it’s a day OFF!!!



Today really was a great day!  The calls both went well and the Dallas Mavericks beat the LA Clippers again 127-121!!  I didn’t get to watch it, but was really not expecting it, so that’s always a nice surprise.  Just need two more to advance.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

gonna have pizza, a fire, and look at the total lunar eclipse blood moon tonight!! then watch buffy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's 6:02am and only about 20 min ago I just submitted the final assignment, my music essay. I haven't slept at all in almost 24 hours but I can rest easy now knowing that I've just completed my four-year degree in music. it's all over.

_finally!!!!!_

now we just have to wait until graduation day.


----------



## Mariah

I got a pedicure and an eyebrow waxing!


----------



## -Lumi-

The day is still fairly young but I'm here to post anyways! It's been a while since I've posted here. 

-I absolutely loved the recent event here on TBT but I am happy that it's over because now I can go back to my old signature _and _use this picture that the lovely @Blink. drew for me! I think it's so adorable and I love it so much. The dollhouse dresses in Animal Crossing _wish _they could be this cute oh my goodness. 

-Also related to the TBT event I love the little patch we got for participating! I think it is _so _cute I love it to bits. I'm going to try and participate in the TBT fair this year because I feel like the fairs usually give patches too? And then I'll have another one to go with it.

-The weather is cooler today thank goodness. It's not cold by any means but it's also windy out so we've got a really nice breeze and it's keeping the house from getting way too warm. 

-I painted my nails the other day! I painted them pink and made one nail sparkly but I am _very _tempted to re-do them and make all my nails sparkly. I mean... it is almost my birthday so what better excuse for sparkly nails?


----------



## Dunquixote

@0ni drew me this today in the Draw the User Above you thread. I was feeling extremely depressed earlier but seeing this cheered me up so much . I feel he captured his charm and scheming personality so perfectly . Thanks so much again and for being super kind  ❤.

I really think artwork may be helping my mood a lot - whether it is me drawing or browsing the art here.  Now if only I could obtain more patience and force myself to try the drawing techniques and such so I can improve my skill and maybe eventually look (when i have money and a job) at learning how to draw art digitally.

I think I am almost done with the food artwork! Just got to color and outline the sandwiches. I messed up a few places coloring and outlining but I think it still looks better than I thought it would. I just never want to draw french fries again if possible . Or that many . Also, coloring it made me hungry.


----------



## KittenNoir

After a extremely long stressful week I can be happy as I got tickets to see my favourite band


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been packing stuff up in my dorm room to send home in the next few days, feels so nice to not have any more schoolwork to do
it's only 8pm but I'm gonna go to bed early cause after staying up super late to work on essays the last few days I deserve a good rest 

I also found my stickers that I lost a week or so ago! they somehow ended up under my bed lol


----------



## Corrie

I went to the dentist and am cavity free!


----------



## GreatUsername

drove up to the used media store today out of town and got myself some good stuff i'd been hoping to find!!! finally have more than one decent cd for my truck :] (and i remembered that this forum was around it's been a while sorry)


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days . today was one of those days where the vibes were incredibly _off_ but some nice stuff still happened. here’s hoping that tomorrow will be better!

• @_Donut_ shared a few deer photos with me!! deers are my absolute _favourite_ animal and seeing those photos honestly made my day. 
• went to class. my attendance has been uncharacteristically good lately. 
• added the jingle character collectible to my collection!! thanks again, @xTech. 
• posted a new island journal entry!
• finally got caught up in new horizons + was able to sell the turnips that i bought this week at a good price.
• cuddled with my adorable kitty.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy the Bolts ended up performing very well in their win tonight and won their series against the Panthers. The dream of a repeat Cup victory stays alive!


----------



## LadyDestani

Although I had to deal with a lot of stressful things today, I'm happy that I was able to focus some and get some work done. My work queue is down to one page now, which is half of what it used to be!


----------



## LadyDestani

I found another thing to be happy about tonight. I went out to walk my dog and my little bat friend that I named Mortimer was hanging out on my porch again. He was a regular visitor last summer and now he's back, chilling in the exact same spot.


----------



## mocha.

Had some really good news regarding my BF’s job which has given us the go ahead for moving back home!!  so so happy!
I think my boss has good news about my own transfer too so hopefully will find out on the weekend which could mean we would be back home by the start of July


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've finally started doing the little game I decided to make for the gender reveal of my baby.
Now I just have to hope that I will be actually able to know the gender tomorrow, lol.
I any case, it's much fun to do and I hope my fiancé will enjoy the little hunt :3


----------



## Midoriya

I received that big paycheck today, and I’m really happy about it.  I’m doing _a lot _better both financially, mentally, emotionally, and physically than I was last year.  I’ve noticed significant growth in myself during that time, and so have my friends.  Just got to keep going up from here.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I got my vaccine today. Normally i'm super bad with shots but somehow I did fine .-.


----------



## mocha.

Went to the cinema for the first time this year to see the newest conjuring film - the devil made me do it! I absolutely loved it, Vera farmiga and Patrick Wilson are my faves and I’m hoping for another conjuring film already lmao!
Did a Pokémon card trade with a friend, so excited to receive her letter 
Managed to send off some important uni stuff today, feeling relieved that another thing is ticked off the list!


----------



## Lady Timpani

The hospital I work at gave everybody a 3% raise, but when my manager told me my new hourly rate it was actually a 6% increase, so I must have gotten another separate one for my performance review. I'm also slated to start working straight days at some point soon, which I'm really excited about.


----------



## Bluebellie

I was able to switch my work half day next week. I usually work 9 hours  for four days, and then 4 hours Wednesday. I have something coming up on Friday next week and needed the day off. I felt like 9 hours was too much to ask, so I just kind of switched my half day to Friday and asked for the day off, so it’s only 4 hours off.
the scheduling is done through an automatic system, so it’s hard and so complicated.

Anyways I’ve been trying to cheat the robotic system since yesterday. It was finally approved. I’m happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

after working on this for like 4 hours I finished decorating my grad cap for Saturday's commencement!


----------



## LadyDestani

It seems like my brother's SNAP benefits were finally renewed. I was afraid from the beginning that I was going to mess up the application and then it was just sitting in pending status for so long that I got really anxious. But his benefits are showing active again so that's a relief.

I'm also very happy that tomorrow is Friday and I have all of next week off to celebrate my anniversary. I really need this break right now so I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Holla

Finished moving about 75-80% of my stuff to my new place today. I’ll finish moving the rest on Saturday which will also be the day I officially move in. Mostly it’s just moving my guinea pigs left along with a couple more of my things.

It’s so surreal right now and hasn’t fully hit me yet. I’ll finally be moving out of my parents place more than likely permanently this time. I’m probably about as excited as I am nervous.


----------



## xara

today was,, incredibly boring and uneventful but thankfully!! the vibes didn’t feel as off today as they did yesterday. 

• worked on my nh island for the first time in a while + i think i’m coming close to completing another area! 
• completed an assignment for school that i’d been putting off for _weeks_. it feels great to finally have it done and to not have to worry about it anymore. 
• created an “ask me anything” thread and somehow?? it didn’t flop?? :’o it’s not a big deal _at all_ but i’m still grateful for everyone who responded. 
• posted a new island journal entry! 
• drew some food artwork for @kiwikenobi and despite it not being the greatest, she still gave me 100 tbt for it. :’) tysm again!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really happy about how kind and encouraging everyone has been about my art.  I was really nervous about posting it and a bit embarrassed, but I think I will continue for now if people really like seeing it and to also help me see how I improve if I keep at this (if that is possible without knowing proper drawing and coloring skills).

I drew something for my friend @Moo_Nieu and I was so happy that she liked it . I was worried since she is a really good artist and I am far from reaching that level of drawing skills. I felt like my drawings aren’t a good enough thank you gift in return for her really nice and adorable digital art. I think most of the drawing was good for my level of drawing but the bike’s wheel and the feet were a bit of a problem.  (The offer to redo it is still open and will always be open, if you’re reading this Moo and want changes ).


----------



## -Lumi-

@Saylor just sent me a chocolate cake collectible for my birthday!! She is the absolute sweetest friend oh my goodness  I will have to come back and write more about my day tomorrow (I mean here’s to hoping it’s a good day lol) but I wanted to come write about it now because seeing that made me so happy. Which sounds silly since it’s just a little cake collectible but birthdays can be hard and bring up conflicting feelings for me but that was such a nice and unexpected surprise


----------



## Merielle

-Feeling much better today than I did yesterday!  Still have a little bit of a sore arm, but it's not really enough to bother me—I'm still taking things very easy, but I'm just glad to be feeling well enough to actually do some stuff again ahaha.
-Watched ABD Illustrate's video on designing side characters for his story, Heartless!  I'm already so interested in the story's concept and I can't wait to see where he goes with it from here.
-Ordered a few little acrylic charms/stands to celebrate getting fully vaccinated and they arrived today!


----------



## Dunquixote

One more thing I’m happy about—I am a bit embarrassed. So Nef finished my art commissions yesterday but I didn’t realize he posted them and made the final touches then so I didn’t thank him until now. ><  Thanks so much again, @NefariousKing and for accepting my requests including the one with my kitty! They turned out just the way I wanted  Your style is just so adorable.  

He made me Hubert and another character (not based on any game or anime character) holding one of my kitties  (you can find them in this post). I am so extremely happy with both of them! The book Hubert is holding is so cute too .

Sorry for babbling. Just been finding so much joy in the art I receive from trades and inspired to maybe one day be able to try digital art and invest more into improving my skills.


----------



## duckvely

today i had a conversation with choi bomin!!! it still feels unreal. he's super sweet


----------



## Ookami

I woke up in a good mood today! Feels like it's been days since last time. It feels good to be energetic and productive!

However I need to stay calm and do small activity only because of the surgery, but I'm healing really well and I feel almost completely stabilized since. I have my new phone, the weather is nice.

I think I want to go out and collect some brueberry leaves to make tea later, it'll be the first time I try it and I'm excited for the result!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

ate a yummy chocolate cake with the husband today. Our 3 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow which is pretty cool


----------



## Jhine7

My favorite video game series:









						Dragon Quest XII: The Flames of Fate Announced
					

Square Enix is currently working on the next mainline Dragon Quest game, titled Dragon Quest XII: The Flames of Fate




					www.siliconera.com


----------



## _Donut_

After a full week of rain, the weather finally begins to feel like summer. Just mowed the lawn and took care of the garden, everything has an amazing "freshly cut grass" smell now.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that @Jhine7 let me visit their and buy real art from Redd. Thank you so much @Jhine7 ! 
I’m happy that I’m having a takeaway curry for dinner. 
I’m happy I sold a Christmas collectible  
I’m happy that my hotel with spa is nearly finished on acnh


----------



## TalviSyreni

- It's a bank holiday which means a three day weekend.
- It's also payday.
- Season 5B of Lucifer is out on Netflix.
- I had a wonderful conversation at work with someone about our shared anxieties over lockdown restrictions easing and honestly it was just nice to know that I'm not alone in my thoughts and feelings about it all at the moment.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I’m happy because today is the first day of my husband’s 3 week vacation from work. He works so hard and really deserves this


----------



## mocha.

Please don’t judge me for this, but I’m watching Friends for the first time. I’ve binged a full season in one day lmao. I never used to like it but think I missed out on a lot of character building episodes - the reunion ep last night inspired me to see what I’d been missing! I really like it and it’s a nice show to have on in the background.
The weather has been lovely today!


----------



## chocopug

I bought tickets for a comedy gig next year. I've really missed my comedy evenings out with my friend.

I got some more jobs on my to-do list crossed off.

The weather is nice enough to have the windows open all day. Sunshine~!


----------



## Mr_Persona

played mk wii online for the first time. Never got to experience online on this mk and it was great.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m happy it’s Friday! 
also that I don’t work on Monday. 
three day weekend!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Just the other day, I was thinking about how awesome a collaboration between Dr. K and Dr. Mike would be. Lo and behold, today, Dr. K's channel uploaded an interview between them. I'm almost halfway done listening to it, and the entire conversation has been so fascinating.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m not having the best day, but my friend @Dunquixote drew me some lovely art. She has no idea how much I needed it and I’m truly so grateful for the smiles she gave me when I needed it.


----------



## DaisyFan

This was from yesterday because I forgot to post it here. I bought two new t-shirts from Hot Topic, Nook Inc and Bratz! I also bought a Super Mario Odyssey tote bag from GameStop!


----------



## Dunquixote

I have been hearing back from my best guy friend a few times this week. He upset me a little yesterday since it seemed like he didn’t understand how I don’t choose to be anxious and dwell on the stuff. But today he said he understood and just said as blunt as ever that i shouldn’t be letting this bother me for as long as it has. He still missed the point of what made me upset, but at least I know he doesn’t hate me for my anxiety or think less of me even though he is always like “omg stop being so dramatic.” He exasperates me but he makes me so happy too (when I hear from him).


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy about a couple of things today.

- My aunt contacted Social Security since I was having trouble getting in touch with them and found out they have *finally *approved my brother's third party payee! This means he can start receiving his own money again and I can stop paying all his bills and expenses so it's a huge relief! I still have to call the payee next week and make sure everything is straight for them to take over, but I'm in the home stretch.

- I had another chiropractor appointment today and my back is feeling generally better. I still moments of discomfort but it's not as bad as it used to be. So the doctor moved me into rehab to start strengthening my muscles. Oh my God, it was so hard! I didn't realize how out of shape I've gotten. But I'm excited to start building myself back up and maybe lose some weight in the process. The chiropractor also thanked me for being such a nice client. I don't know if she was just having a bad day dealing with difficult people, but she couldn't stop talking about how unusual it was to meet someone nice lately and she really appreciated it. It made me feel good.

- I got some more work cleared out of my queue today. I think I've left my work in fairly good shape for the next week while I'm off.

- I am off work until June 7th! I have all of next week off to sleep, relax, and spend time with my husband for our anniversary.


----------



## Snowesque

Converted our spare room into a closet!



Spoiler


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been really nice  It's my second birthday during the pandemic so it was another quiet one (I think our lockdown this year is even tighter than it was last year honestly) but it was still lovely.

-My dad surprised me with some chocolate and he got me a wired controller for my switch! He said he got it because he'd noticed I'd been playing Mario Kart more ( I'd been trying to practice for the event and still always came near last lol) and somehow he heard about joycons having drift issues? So he was worried I'd break my joycons by playing Mario Kart so much. It was really sweet of him to do and I honestly wasn't expecting it! I also got to speak with my sister today which doesn't happen tons (busy life and she lives far away) so that was a really nice surprise, too.

-I painted my nails! I mean I painted them last week, lol, but I redid them and made _all _of them pink and sparkly. It just feels more appropriate to have sparkly nails on my birthday  

-People here on The Bell Tree have been so kind! I don't have my birthday on display but I still had some really lovely users come and write happy birthday on my page it was so incredibly sweet. And a special shoutout to @Newbiemayor for giving me some extra birthday cupcakes after I only managed to get six from the birthday celebration in New Horizons, lol. I felt bad and was genuinely ready to just not give _any_ villagers cupcakes because I didn't know how to pick which six deserved them more ksdgkjghskj

Overall I'm just really happy with how today went! A lot of my days are quiet at the moment but today still felt extra special. I'm so lucky to have so many kind people in my life and days like today remind me of that.


----------



## xara

today was,, incredibly boring and i’m running on very little sleep but i still had a fairly decent day. 

• completed an area on my nh island!! i honestly haven’t done much decorating due to how low energy and uninspired i am most of the time but that just makes me appreciate my accomplishments even more, no matter how small they may be. 
• heard back from the counseling program that my social worker referred me to and i now have an intake session scheduled for the end of june. i’ll likely be stuck on their waitlist until next year but hoo boy do i need counseling. 
• messed around with picsart + photo editing for a few hours and i honestly had a lot of fun with it!
• posted a new island journal entry!
• after spending almost 3 weeks in the hospital, my mom was discharged today and is now home. she seems to be doing better and is in high spirits but i also said that after her last two hospitalizations so . i just really hope that she stays well this time. i’m happy that she’s home, though. she also brought me home a few treats which was nice of her. :’)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Somebody please tell me I'm not dreaming  3 consecutive days off of work?! After working 5 days in a row - each one an 11 hour shift -  I get to finally relax?? Siiiiigh yessss


----------



## SpaceTokki77

this isn’t today, it was about a week ago lol but shh  

so, i got my eyebrows and arms waxed for the first time :0 i’ve always been self conscious about my arm hair and unibrow thing (not rly a unibrow but there’s hair in between my eyebrows) so i was happy i could get this done. surprisingly, it didn’t hurt which was a plus!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm officially a college graduate with a bachelor's degree!! I totally earned and deserve it


----------



## Jhine7

My girlfriend had a job interview today and got the job 

Comes with a very nice raise


----------



## Toska

Although today was quite hectic, I can finally say I had a decent day today! I got to go outside and be a bit social without having to stress, which was so nice.

Let’s hope this is the start of a great week!


----------



## -Lumi-

This is sort of a carryover from yesterday but I got (ever so slightly) belated birthday drawing from @0ni and it is so wonderful oh my goodness  It's another picture of me and my gf because I never ask for anything else and I love it so much! I will try and come back to update this thread as my day goes on but I just wanted to gush about how amazingly talented 0ni is  I am so thankful to have them as a friend and I will continue to be in awe of their talent!



Spoiler: The Picture!











I know that it's May and we're heading into summer but I do Not like summer so I asked for a fall picture instead. I love it so much  This is _absolutely _something that I am happy about today


----------



## Stella-Io

My crystals came today, days earlier than expected! I looove crystals. It's also my weekend off of work so I have time to do some things I want, like these paint drip kits I just got.

Also a thing happened at work. My boss has two dogs, one comes to the shop everyday, the other doesn't. She brought the other dog to work today, the small one. I called her name and she bolted straight at me then as soon as she got to me, instantly flipped over to expose her belly for pettings. She is such a sweet little thing and she gives so many kisses Then before I left I was talking to my boss and she had the small dog on her table. She said 'do you want to say goodbye *to me*' and handed me the doggie. She instantly started giving me kisses again She is just too cuuuuuute!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy because my sister is coming over Monday.  It will be nice to see her. We're going to make some Italian bread using her bread machine.


----------



## Beanz

i got my first coronavirus vaccine today and i also got stickers from target.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a pretty good day. I got some much needed sleep and had a relaxing day at home. I started watching a new show, did some reading, played a game, and spent time with my husband and my dog. It's so nice when I don't feel the stress of having to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## xara

eef today truthfully wasn’t the best for me. my mental state kept fluctuating + i haven’t felt good physically all day but i’m happy about some good stuff that happened, too. 

• did a few nh trades, which never fails to make me happy. 
• my mom ordered swiss chalet for dinner tonight for the first time in ages and it was yummy! left me feeling full and a bit bloated, though haha. 
• my mom also bought me some orange juice which is just . it’s one of my favourite drinks so i’m really happy that she got me some. ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a chill day, and I’m glad fall and winter are still far off from now.  Also, new episode of MHA today!


----------



## _Rainy_

I got an animal crossing switch today I’ve been wanting it for a year now and I’m just really happy about this. I think I’ll be more motivated to work on my town now that I can dock it to a tv.


----------



## Dunquixote

Totoroki said:


> I got an animal crossing switch today I’ve been wanting it for a year now and I’m just really happy about this. I think I’ll be more motivated to work on my town now that I can dock it to a tv.



Ah! I am jelly! you can play super mario party and other games you couldn’t with the switch lite without getting controllers. congrats!


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> Ah! I am jelly! you can play super mario party and other games you couldn’t with the switch lite without getting controllers. congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Merielle

-Had some inspiration to work on a little personal writing project some today!  This one's just barely getting started, but I made some decisions about the concept and I'm happy with the progress I made!
-Also goofed around a bit and played some dress-up games for a while, which I always have a lot of fun with!


----------



## Croconaw

Something recently didn’t exactly work out the way I’d wanted it to, but it opened up a door for me to do what I actually want to do. I’m happy that I’ll soon be able accomplish my goal. I feel confident that this not working out is a sign that I’m meant to do this other thing first.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m decorating my room in June


----------



## hakutaku

I made plans to go for a hike + picnic with my friends on Tuesday! I'm super happy since I've wanted to do that for a while and I haven't seen them all for months due to lockdown and exams.

My brother's also coming over for dinner tomorrow, so I'll get to see him soon too!


----------



## Bloodflowers

Went on a nice walk with my husband and I collected some pine cones. My husband hid them when I was in the bathroom but I found them easily  Then we ate penne bolognese that I made


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally deleted my facebook  kinda sad though I can’t stay in touch with some teachers now but I rarely went on it anyways.

 I also found another artist I liked browsing their art on twitter and I feel inspired and just happy seeing their artwork as well as other artists’ works.


----------



## deana

I got a new desk! And by new I mean a junky old one that someone was giving away for free lol but it's now mine which means I was finally able to unpack my computer and now I'll be able to play PC games again


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I did some pretty productive things today!

- I woke up early and went to church with my family. 
- Did some errands, like recycling some electronics and buying an activity kit. The finished product will be a gift to my close friends -- they're going to be paint-poured rocks. I think they're pretty. 
- Sent a letter to one of my favorite professors via email. Gonna miss the guy. 
- Sent other emails to some faculty people.
- Said hello and chatted for a bit with my neighbors! We used to always play together outside years ago, and now... you know, it's just fun to catch up on old times and stuff. 

May not seem like much, but I'm happy I did them LOL


----------



## LadyDestani

Nothing too specific but today was just another good day and I'm happy that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## vixened

I finished omori today. now time to get the other endings


----------



## Mattician

Made homemade ice cream today. It was delicious.


----------



## xara

my day was pretty uneventful since i slept through most of it LOL but i’m very happy that i _finally_ slept well for the first time in days, was able to buy the may birthstone collectible for a great price and add it to my collection thanks again @ryuk  and had a lovely cuddle with my kitty!


----------



## Merielle

Today was just fairly nice and chill and I've been in a more-or-less good mood!  I've been a little depressed lately and while I had some moments today, they were thankfully pretty brief and didn't really stick with me.  I haven't _done_ much, but it's given me a little time to just relax and think about some things I want to do in the near future.  I also played some Happy Home Designer for the first time in a good while!


----------



## riummi

Had a bbq today and finally built the pc I've been wanting!


----------



## Sophie23

Mum is home because of half term 
Mum is helping me with some of my new bedroom stuff
@Morningowl let me visit their island to buy a real painting, tysm @Morningowl !
@jadetine helped me with some items, tysm @jadetine ! 
I’m seeing my best friend again tomorrow


----------



## Autumn247

I made peanut butter cookies this morning

And later my sister is coming over to help me bake some Italian bread.  And she's picking up a coconut bubble tea w/ strawberry popping boba for me!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my knitted 1970s-style poncho in the mail today 

And also getting a haircut tomorrow afternoon. I kinda know how I want it so let's hope he doesn't screw it up like last time, lol.


----------



## hakutaku

Had to move the picnic over to thursday, but that gives me more time to prepare so I don't mind!   I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing my friends a lot more this summer 

Today's been super sunny and nice, it feels like summer is finally here! I relaxed and watched some Cardcaptor Sakura lol. It also feels like I'm making some progress in breaking in my new Doc Martens, I've been wearing them everyday while I walk the dog


----------



## King koopa

halfway there from the tbt i need for my giveaway yay! I just hope i don't blow it on a collectible agian because that would be really sad


----------



## Holla

Officially got moved out of my parents place on Saturday. My bf and still I have a lot of organizing/unpacking/buying things we are missing, but it's been pretty great so far. Today is my first back back at work since the move (but still from home for now as my province is still on "lockdown"). It will suck having to drive an hour to get to work once we do go back but I'll worry more about that once this "lockdown" ends.

It's a weird but also great feeling at the same time finally moving out. It still hasn't fully sunk in yet to be honest haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I had another chill day relaxing at home and I still have the rest of the week off work.


----------



## Dunquixote

Autumn247 said:


> I made peanut butter cookies this morning
> 
> And later my sister is coming over to help me bake some Italian bread.  And she's picking up a coconut bubble tea w/ strawberry popping boba for me!



oh that sounds delicious and fun what you have planned. Have fun!

 I now want some peanut butter cookies .

I had a good day even though I didn’t get much done and nothing special happened. 

@Roxxy sent me an adorable kitty picture and so did @xara (or was that last night) well either way, kitty pictures really are the best.  I was feeling a little depressed when waking up but I feel really good now.

I had a nice chat with @Totoroki and had fun goofing off a little with her and @xara. Been enjoying talking to more people on here. I feel like the tournament discord chat and streams helped me somehow, maybe building more familiarity with people I have seen around but was too shy to approach. Or maybe just socializing in general  Either way, I am happy. Sorry for being cheesy. Just the tournament had left me in good spirits and have been enjoying tbt even more than usual.


I am about to start my seventh playthrough of FE3H. I know I should pick Blue Lions to romance Dimitri, but...after playing Golden Deer, I am strongly leaning towards Black Eagles again. 

My new sketchpad came in the mail. It was a very cheap one so it’s nothing special but I am happy I can stop using printer paper for awhile and start using the pages in this one. I have another one but it is an anime themed one and I regret trying to draw in that and the page I apparently ripped out many years ago. then again i like saving everything and keeping stuff blank.


----------



## Princess Mipha

After literally month of rain, we finally have some sun and I was able to cut the way too out of control grass on our entrance way. 
We don't use it as our entrance, since neighbour cars are always in front of it (town thought it's a smart idea to make it a public parkingspot in front of our entrance lmao), so that's why we didn't care a lot about it yet in general (and let's be honest.. inside of the house is more important to renovate than outside!!!). But I'm so happy I finally did it. I'm not 100% done, because pollen allergy + pregnancy slows me down, but man it's satisfying!!



Spoiler: Feel the satisfcation with me (feat. Stoneway my fiancé started working on and never being able to find the same stones ever again)


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my best friend 
I did the amount of exercise I needed to do for today


----------



## riummi

All my grades were finally posted and I got all As for my last semester whoo! It also means my gpa now qualifies for honors on my diploma


----------



## Beanz

my brother graduated from 8th grade today, my parents got him a computer and I got him minecraft java. he’s been saving a lot for a computer to play minecraft on, i’m excited to see his reaction and im happy that we’ll be able to play together


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I had another peaceful day at home. I love being on vacation from work.


----------



## Mr_Persona

l noticed the forums isn't slow anymore. Probably because the score board and the points are gone l'm thinking.


----------



## Mariah

I
I was a hair model today.


----------



## moonbyu

i got to hang with my irl buddies last saturday after at least 4 months of not seeing them and im gonna meet them again this saturday (hopefully)  feelin happy


----------



## Toska

Made a new fiend recently! As for somebody who’s got a lot of social anxiety the feeling of talking to a new friend is really enjoyable. 

Im also happy I scheduled a _much needed _haircut for tomorrow! My hair has grown out so much, it’ll be nice to have it at normal length again.


----------



## _Donut_

I had my last exam in Japanese yesterday and it went great! This year of language school flew by and starting today I finally have time to focus on some other things


----------



## Dunquixote

Two nights ago, I got a free code for Toyhouse on Twitter. I never talked to the person before and I thought that was really nice to be giving out codes to people for free .

I had fun chatting with people in the basement; I am worried I was annoying or offended people though.

Not much happened today. I feel like again I got little done though I did get a little bit more in my room done (unpacking). My computer has been hooked up which I am happy about so I may try to get an island journal entry and project started again soon, though I have been feeling drained lately so, we’ll see. But, I am looking forward to working on it again.  Maybe at one point I’ll draw something for it (or attempt to make something and not use it if it is too bad ).


----------



## Sophie23

I saw my best friend again
Mum finished taking up my new curtains for my bedroom
Got my items from @jadetine
Tysm @jadetine  !  
@bestfriendsally let me visit their island and buy real art from Redd
Tysm @bestfriendsally !


----------



## Mariah

I got a covid test and it ended up not being bad at all. I really was dreading it but it was nothing. I’d much rather get that than a strep test. And I got $50 for it!


----------



## Mariah

Poppy had a fun time at the baseball game.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another nice day at home. I've been working on a new poem recently and it feels good to be writing again. Other than the few things I've written for TBT events, I haven't done any writing for myself in a couple of years.

Tomorrow is my 15 year wedding anniversary with my husband!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Loki is almost here! Getting more excited now!


----------



## deana

More of a post for the last 2 days ~ So yesterday I finally got my curtains back (they were being stored in my mom's basement, thanks mom) and got those hung up and it makes such a huge difference! My living room is cooler now just in time for the heat wave and my bedroom is much less bright so I can sleep in more.

Today my partner managed to get us a projector for free from a coworker of his. We don't have a TV but now we can just use the projector hooked up to my laptop if we want to watch something together! A lot nicer than us both crowding around a small screen. And it was *free* and I really love free because I'm a cheapo lol


----------



## a potato

I went to the arcade with my friend yesterday! We got really good ice cream, too.
And then today I had amazing bubble tea!


----------



## Merielle

-I got really anxious over something I thought was going on... but it turned out I just totally misunderstood things, whoops.  Still, it was a massive relief!
-I finally finished Code: Realize ~Future Blessings~ today!!  I'm glad I saved Lupin's after story for last, I love that dork and it was a really nice note to end things on.  I also really like having that shiny platinum PS4 trophy now, hehe.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a good day and the Mavs beat the Clippers again 105-100!  I was really wondering if they had what it took after losing those last two games, but Luka really stepped up tonight.  Now we just need one more win to advance to the second round.


----------



## mocha.

it’s been such an eventful few days!!

got a transfer date for job which means moving back down home in a few weeks - been a long time coming and I’m so excited ❤
My predicted grade is an A which is so great! I only need a pass for University so I’m really glad I’ve been able to achieve this, especially after a difficult year!
Saw my brother yesterday after 3 whole years  I had such a lovely day and can’t wait to see him more regularly. He also got me a late bday present (some flowers and perfume) which was so so sweet.
Got some new cleaning products - been scouring the shops for white vinegar spray for what feels like forever so I’m glad to finally have some 
Going to the cinema tonight to see A Quiet Place 2! I loved the first one so really excited to see what happens in the second.
I also went for my first smear test today - for anybody feeling apprehensive about it.. please don’t put it off. It could save your life and is a mere 5 minutes (max) of discomfort, it was over before I knew it! The nurse was so friendly and put me at ease


----------



## Jhine7

My girlfriend went engagement ring looking with her best friend yesterday, getting a better idea of what she would like.

Gonna be happening this summer at some point


----------



## xSuperMario64x

getting my second pfizer vaccine dose today


----------



## Sophie23

My mum decorated my bedroom whilst I was at work - came home to a nice surprise


----------



## Midoriya

- I have the day off today.
- I met with my job/life coach.
- I got paid today.
- I’m getting a haircut soon.


----------



## hakutaku

Had a very successful hike + picnic with my friends, and they both enjoyed the brownies I made! (I also enjoyed them lol). I tried a ham + cheese + tzatziki sandwich too, and it was a weirdly delicious combo. It was fun to get some exercise and do an activity together, this was probably the best picnic I've been on,, 

I later made plans to go shopping with my brother on sunday and also to meet my friends for dinner on thursday!


----------



## jadetine

After years, I am finally reunited with my adorable burger girl,  Frita. Seeing her in HD really hit the feels. Tysm @Tania for the nostalgia bomb.
I also made a very nice art piece for pride month.
And despite my son contracting the virus, my husband and I still tested negative. I am so tired but relieved right now.

EDIT: Also opened my art shop today! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/now-open-renns-art-bakery-o-art-trade-rlc-ping-tbt.593002/


----------



## Tania

jadetine said:


> View attachment 379114
> After years, I am finally reunited with my adorable burger girl,  Frita. Seeing her in HD really hit the feels. Tysm @Tania for the nostalgia bomb.
> I also made a very nice art piece for pride month.
> And despite my son contracting the virus, my husband and I still tested negative. I am so tired but relieved right now.


Aww i´m happy to have reunited you with her! I wish your son a speedy recovery from the virus as well!


----------



## Toska

Just got to play some Minecraft with a friend that I haven’t spoken to in forever. It was really fun, as I’m awful at PVP and that’s what he wanted to play. It’s nice to just be able to relax every now and again!


----------



## Merielle

I had fun putting together a little outfit for Pride Month in New Leaf today!    It also looks very summer-appropriate, so I think I'll be keeping this look for a while. (I used a rainbow feather, purple glasses, pink bud tank, rainbow shorts, rainbow tights, and brown loafers, in case anyone's curious!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was my 15th wedding anniversary! My husband and I spent a lovely day together. The forecast called for rain all day, but we didn't get any of it so we were able to enjoy walking our dog in the afternoon and going out later in the evening. We went to dinner at a local Indian restaurant that we hadn't been to in years. The food was amazing, I tried chai tea for the first time and loved it, and we shared a frozen mango dessert.


----------



## Dunquixote

I messed up on a drawing that i tried making last night; I redid it today and it turned out much better.


----------



## xara

i haven’t posted in here in a few days and i’m a bit late with this post but today technically yesterday lol was alright! i’m happy that despite how depressive and low energy i am currently, i was able to complete 2/3 parts of a test for school and will be completing the final part tomorrow! i’m also really happy about the ac trade that i did with @Kate86 - she was super sweet and she even sent me a small tbt tip which i’m really grateful for! lastly, i was able to sell my turnips in ac for a good price despite a few bumps in the road _and_ i obtained étoile’s photo!!


----------



## moonbyu

it was my birthday today  i'm 16 now lol!


----------



## Autumn247

Today is my birthday!! My sister is going to get me chicken parmesan and cannolis from a local Italian bakery for dinner tonight


----------



## xSuperMario64x

moonbyu said:


> it was my birthday today  i'm 16 now lol!





Autumn247 said:


> Today is my birthday!!


happy bday to both of you! ☺


I've been using Mercari a lot lately and I've already sold one of my things and have anither on hold, feels really great to get some money for stuff I don't need. I'm planning on listing my brand new unopened fitbit and also my extra game boy player base (which apparently goes for $40-60 lol last time i checked it was more like $10). im gonna look for some more stuff to sell as i clean/organize my room 

also recently ordered a gorgeous rainbow tie dye tapestry from there with a discount so I'm really excited to get that soon!


----------



## LordPembroke

moonbyu said:


> it was my birthday today  i'm 16 now lol!





Autumn247 said:


> Today is my birthday!! My sister is going to get me chicken parmesan and cannolis from a local Italian bakery for dinner tonight



happy birthday!!   

I'm happy that it's Friday 
also, I'm in my first year of university and yesterday I submitted my last timed assessment, meaning that I'm finished for the year and the summer holiday has technically started (we had online, open-book essays to write as a substitute for in-person exams)


----------



## Mariah

Shooting on a tv show today!


----------



## Toska

The amazing @Dunquixote made me some beautiful art today! Honestly it brightened my day and made me smile so much.  I’m incredibly thankful!



Spoiler: The art!


----------



## Jhine7

Did the math and after returning to the office in July, I have enough vacation, sick, and floater time to have 4-day work weeks for the rest of the year  Goodbye Fridays! Or Mondays.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Let's see if I can remember everything that made me happy today lol:

Me and my mother spent a few hours making lasagna. Despite missing a few ingredients, it still came out very well and everyone in my family liked it! It was an average of 8.5 out of 10.
I'm getting close to finishing a virtual 24 hour race on Gran Turismo 5 after spending roughly two weeks trying to complete it. 1 hour and a half more and I'm done! I'm almost going insane geez.
Went on a car stroll with my dad and sister today. The weather was pretty nice and the temperature is in the sweet spot for not being too cold or too hot.
I saw many different kinds of dogs.
*Edit: *My local public library is opening up again very soon so I'll be borrowing books again!


----------



## Mr_Persona

got two of my RH dolls neck articulation fixed. now they can move up n down and side to side. Had 3 barbie dolls that l was getting rid of, so l took their pegs and putted them on RH


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was yet another good day for me and I have a number of things that I'm happy about.

- The weather was beautiful today, sunny and warm without being too hot.

- I finished the poem I've been working on all week. It's not my best work, but it's a start to get me writing again.

- I transferred all of my previous writings onto my new laptop and read through some of them for inspiration. I'm feeling the creative juices flowing again.

- Our local card shop was able to start running Magic tournaments again, so my husband gets to play in person again. I think it's good for him to get out of the house and it also gives me some alone time at home. I love my husband very much, but being together 24/7 like we have been over the past year or so isn't always healthy.

- My dog did the cutest and sweetest thing this morning. I woke up briefly and saw that my husband was sleeping on his side facing away from me. My dog was sleeping between us like a human, with his back up against my husband's, his body under the covers, and his head on the pillow. I reached out to pet him and he scooted over to me so I could cuddle him and we went back to sleep like that. He usually prefers to sleep down near our feet or in the crook of our legs so that was a really special moment for me.


----------



## vanivon

picked up a pint of ice cream!!! i love ice cream, the store having cookie dough in stock was enough to make my night ☺


----------



## xara

today was a good day. 

• my mom was kind enough to buy me some snacks today, including a pint of ben and jerry’s ice cream that i’ve been dying to try! 
• completed the third and final part of my history unit 2 test! 
• had pizza and breadsticks for lunch.
• added 3 new clothing items to my nh catalog!! 
• posted a new island journal entry!
• cuddled with my gorgeous kitty. 
• my amazing friend @Dunquixote surprised me with some incredible art tonight and i’m genuinely so emotional over it lol. i suck at words but the fact that she took the time to make something for me means the absolute world to me and i’m so grateful . from the bottom of my heart, tysm again @Dunquixote! i‘ll cherish it forever. 


Spoiler:  perfection 🥰











moonbyu said:


> it was my birthday today  i'm 16 now lol!



happy birthday!!


----------



## duckvely

i graduated today!


----------



## Merielle

-My mom was in a cooking mood this morning and I woke up to a super lovely breakfast! ;v; She made bell pepper slices, sauteed kale, mashed potatos, and veggie chicken strips.
-Cut my hair today!  It was starting to get a little long for my liking and was taking a bit more effort to upkeep, so off it went!  It's nicely short now and I think it turned out well.


----------



## Dunquixote

moonbyu said:


> it was my birthday today  i'm 16 now lol!





Autumn247 said:


> Today is my birthday!! My sister is going to get me chicken parmesan and cannolis from a local Italian bakery for dinner tonight


Happy birthday, you two!  I hope you both had wonderful birthdays .

I’m happy and extremely grateful have received some art advice and now I know how to start polishing up my skills. I was honestly not sure where to start. I’m very overwhelmed seeing how much more there is to learn after I learn the shapes and how to use them before doing sketches. But, I am eager to do this. I have so many potential artwork ideas, but just lack so much.

Also was very happy that @Toska & @xara liked the drawings . I really look forward to improving my skill so I can make better drawings than what I’ve made and make drawings for others.

Today was a good day even though I was pretty crabby earlier before going grocery shopping.  I found that mountain dew flavor that I liked a lot (the one that reminded me of Liberty Brew a flavor that was released earlier in the year) at the grocery store.

I had a fun time with @Pyoopi & @NefariousKing and pitfalled Nef once .

Tomorrow I have nowhere to go and no appointments, though my mom will probably make me do more unpacking . Kinda stuck since I didn’t take pictures where everything was and been pretty drained (but today it wasn’t as bad, I don’t think).


----------



## Mariah

Had the most amazing time filming!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been using Mercari a lot lately and I've already sold one of my things and have anither on hold, feels really great to get some money for stuff I don't need.


Didn't know Mercari had an US version. But yeah I found some cool stuff from their Japanese site before.

Anyway, great weather, my 70s shirt is hopefully coming on monday and wrapping up yet another NT comic so I hope we get in!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> Didn't know Mercari had an US version. But yeah I found some cool stuff from their Japanese site before.


yeah I listed my extra Gameboy Player base on there last night and boy did it sell quickly. that's another ~$39 for me!


----------



## Sophie23

I had a long lay in
I completed the fossils on acnh
I found a eye mask so I can sleep better


----------



## Lyrica

I’ve watched a class and I’ve eaten a corn cake that was delicious!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I listed my extra Gameboy Player base on there last night and boy did it sell quickly. that's another ~$39 for me!


nice nice, grats on the dough


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because it’s getting closer to my date to get a nice haircut. I’m going to be cutting off a good amount and restarting over the growing out process. This way my bangs will get caught up with the rest of my hair quicker too. Also, it’s gonna be my last one for quite some time. I can’t wait to get it all grown out again, including my bangs.


----------



## rianne

The new earbuds I got are really great sound-wise and comfortable to wear.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am so happy the Bolts beat the Canes today 6-4, after a wild 2nd period that was a roller coaster of emotions for me, lol. Hopefully they can close this series out on Tuesday now!


----------



## Stella-Io

My posca marker came today, I thought it wasn't coming till next week so that's a nice surprise. Now I have both markers I need to do the drawing I want, which is awesome timing cause I have the next two days off.

One of my bosses dogs said hello to me this morning, the small super sweet one, she's absolutely precious

Also I HAVE A NEW AC UNIIIIIIIIT! Now I won't have a window shaker that has to have a stick to move the fan inside to even get the damn thing to start moving. If I didn't shove a stick in there and manually move/kick start the fan myself, it just shuts off on me Also now I don't have to deal with the LOUD noises it makes when staring up, and it also randomly waking me up. I have a messed up sleep pattern as it is, I can NOT be woken up randomly or I usually can't go back to sleep.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Sunday, so the end of my vacation time, but I was reflecting today on how much I needed this week. Even though I've had plenty of time off from work, the past two years I've been dealing with so much stuff for my family that I never felt like I actually got to spend my time off on myself. I was always helping someone else or dealing with an emergency that came up or just taking unwanted calls from family members who wouldn't give me any space.

For the first time in at least two years, I had a week off that I actually got to enjoy and it has replenished me in ways I couldn't imagine. I'm hoping that once I get some more things settled in the coming weeks, that I'll be able to take more time off like this for myself.


----------



## Croconaw

Basically, I’m in the process of getting my teeth fixed. I went to see one of my friends. We were former coworkers but we both have different jobs now. It was my first time going to see her without a mask on and she wasn’t at all judgmental of my teeth. She knew about my plans to get them fixed but didn’t exactly see them until we saw each other again. I guess it made me realize that people worth keeping in your life don’t judge you for the flaws you think you have. We also hugged twice and it just feels nice there are good people out there.

She asked me to come see her again, and I told her I would. I’m going to see her at the end of this month a few days after my surgery. I’m just really happy this girl is my friend.


----------



## Midoriya

- New episode of MHA today.
- I got home early for once from my job.
- I have an interview lined up soon for a place where I can start my career!  

#Growth


----------



## corncob

after years and years of talking about it we finally got a rabbit!!! i'm so happy <3 <3


----------



## xara

today was uhhh,, boring as **** tbh LOL but i’m happy that i caught a lot and i mean a LOT of sharks in new horizons and got to add 3 new clothing items to my catalog!


----------



## Dunquixote

My first sketch with shapes is going well (at least I think it is); my choice of the subject to draw was probably a bit too ambitious since there is a lot of areas I would need to shade if I were to color (might leave it uncolored until I learn how to shade). I am really excited. 

My mom made really good minestrone soup today .


----------



## Merielle

-Dollightful uploaded today!  I always love her doll customizations, but this one was especially cool for me—a while back I came up with my dream Animal Crossing villager, a unicorn named Guenever, and she also named her unicorn character Guinevere! Her Guinevere and my Guenever have _very_ different vibes (and hers isn't AC-related of course ahahah), but I just thought it was really neat~ Great minds and all that.    
-Got a lot of video game time in today, mainly DQXI S and a little bit of Happy Home Designer!
-Worked on organizing my Pinterest boards a little!  I like to try and keep them sorted by color.  I haven't done it in a while, but it's really relaxing.


----------



## vanivon

i missed part of it but i was able to catch the first MikuExpo2021 concert! i've wanted the chance to catch MikuExpo for like half a decade and it was really cool getting to actually witness live. thank you hatsune miku kickstarter backers it was a great concert <3


----------



## jadetine

Ifinally  finished this art  project. I totally understand the meaning of "labor of love" now. 





__





						🎎 Renn's "Hina Ningyo Doll" Project Shop! 🎎 (PROJECT COMPLETE)
					

Presenting: Okawa Drummer Pekoe for @Lightspring!   Some notes:  The outfit is a combination of the character model and long-sleeved inspiration from a certain drum scene in "House of Flying Daggers" where the actress wore this:  Pekoe has a little more makeup than usual; the little mark on her...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




It feels good to finish things! Onward!


----------



## Dunquixote

I finished my sketch! And it was very hard but not as hard as I had always imagined it would be (drawing with shapes) assuming I did it right. I am very pleased even though I need to learn anatomy and how to draw book page lines.


----------



## vanivon

vanivon said:


> i missed part of it but i was able to catch the first MikuExpo2021 concert! i've wanted the chance to catch MikuExpo for like half a decade and it was really cool getting to actually witness live. thank you hatsune miku kickstarter backers it was a great concert <3


managed to catch the second showing (from the beginning this time) except now with my girlfriend watching it with me this time  ☺ the day is now off to a great start thank you hatsune miku


----------



## mocha.

been looking at houses with my boyfriend and I get so giddy thinking about our future together!  


I had a relatively short shift at work today (5am-1pm) which meant I had a chance to enjoy the sunshine once I’d finished! Went on a nice walk  
Making a Sunday dinner - been craving some veg so thought this would be perfect. No Yorkshire puddings today though unfortunately 
At the minute I’m just really enjoying sitting down lol. My feet have been quite sore recently so it’s nice to rest them after 8 hours on my feet!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I had KFC Friday - it was so yummy! I haven’t had KFC for a long time so it was a real treat 
I’m happy that I got a tasty cake collectible  thank you very much @jadetine !


----------



## hakutaku

Went shopping and bought some clothes I'd been wanting, and also booked a holiday for 5 days in Edinburgh next month!  ☺


----------



## KatieLavender

this morning i made some really amazing chocolate brownies and i made caramel cookies which absolutely slapppp theyre so amazing


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm feeling a little depressed today but I did start writing something new so I'm happy about that.


----------



## xara

i’m grouchy and tired as all hell but other than that, today was moderately decent. 

• got to add a new clothing item to my nh catalog! i’m really happy about how much new stuff i’ve been finding as of late.  
• today was my lovely friend @Velo ’s birthday!! i hope you had a great day! 
• had a nice cuddle with my kitty. <3


----------



## Saylor

I went to go see a movie! I've really missed being in a theater.


----------



## Kattea

I was inspired in Animal Crossing, so I re-decorated my bathroom!


----------



## rianne

Made a really nice dinner for my partner that I haven't cooked on my own before. Used Japanese curry "blocks" for the roux, but I had to chop all the potatoes, carrots, trim fat off the chicken I had (around a pound and a half's worth), and make rice. Time consuming, but totally worth it. Not bad for the first time I've made it.






And there's enough for him to bring for his break at work tomorrow.


----------



## Nefarious

Been really tired in every sense of the word lately, but tried taking it easy this weekend. Had a good two days.
Today I just went out and enjoyed the weather. Got some ice cream from my favorite shop, always puts me in a good mood.
Yesterday I was at a cookout/pool party, I didn't stuck around too long outside socializing, but long enough to watch my mom absolutely destroy my brother's grill which was very entertaining hahaha. Not only did she break the top's hinge, but set the whole thing aflame. A sight to see haha. It's all good though, the fire was controlled and the grill should still work after cleaning it.
Also messaged someone on Flight Rising about holding a very valuable item they're selling for me and they agreed! I just hope I can make up the rest of the currency soon, but I'm glad I'll be able to buy it right away once I do.


----------



## Sophie23

hakutaku said:


> Went shopping and bought some clothes I'd been wanting, and also booked a holiday for 5 days in Edinburgh next month!  ☺


I might be going to Edinburgh next year


----------



## hakutaku

Sophie23 said:


> I might be going to Edinburgh next year


I hope you do! It looks like such a beautiful city, and I loved Scotland the last time I visited! 

Today I'm happy I had a good rest since I was so busy yesterday


----------



## dizzy bone

I got my last vaccine shot today! Work also gave me a couple days off. I wasn't planning on taking days off, but some of my coworkers suffered through some bad side effects for their first dose, so my boss was worried I'd get it worse for my second dose. I'm feeling fine other than a sore arm, but the days off are appreciated!!


----------



## Kittywulfe

dizzy bone said:


> I got my last vaccine shot today! Work also gave me a couple days off. I wasn't planning on taking days off, but some of my coworkers suffered through some bad side effects for their first dose, so my boss was worried I'd get it worse for my second dose. I'm feeling fine other than a sore arm, but the days off are appreciated!!



It seems to affect everyone differently. My husband only got a slight fever in the evening after his second shot. The second dose made me feel sick for several days after (still worth it though!). And my daughter just had her second one on Saturday and said that the only side effect she feels/felt is that her arm is sore.


----------



## LadyDestani

Even though I had to go back to work today after a week off and it wasn't the best day, it wasn't as bad as I expected. My inbox wasn't terrible and I got through most of my emails today along with the most vital work that needed to be done.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just finished a drawing and it turned out great aside from the smudges from having water on my hand I guess and the eraser marks from erasing my previous project. I’m a bit annoyed at myself. I should redo it; maybe once I calm down.


----------



## inazuma

its my birthday, which means in this new age i need to be better than before!

thank you friends and family for being nice ☺

i got a new tablet and a switch as a present! (thanks parents)

new island is coming! im so glad i can restart my island without having to "restart" it

digital drawing finally, my old tablet broke and today is my chance! i miss drawing digitally and hand cramp


----------



## _Rainy_

@Moo_Nieu gave me weird flavored candies! I’m especially excited to try the one that smells like locally grown butter lettuce. I keep thinking about how today really wasn’t that great, but then I remember that they did that and It makes me smile.


----------



## Kattea

I got calls from two different hospitals for interviews today!


----------



## Dunquixote

My redo of the drawing I did is going better! I ended up making Dimitri bigger than in my first attempt, so I am making Edelgard and Claude bigger as well. I think that I maybe be able to color this too (though I’m afraid of messing it up since I don’t know how to shade yet or how to do hair strands like in Dimitri’s hair ; also outlining with the tool that I’ve been using might be a problem).


----------



## Alienfish

Got my vintage 70s shirt in the mail today  I really love those old (tm) patterned shirts with cool buttons, pockets and collars n stuff from the 60s-70s so glad I could snag it before!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Photonicinduction is back on youtube. He just disappeared 4 years ago, and I assumed he had died due to the nature of his videos. But he randomly returned yesterday and says he's going to be making videos full time again.


----------



## Alienfish

Also I were able to borrow a book at the library I've been wanting to read, it's been like unavailable everywhere for some reason to borrow so glad I managed to snag it today


----------



## nyx~

I took my last exam today so I can officially say I completed my sophomore year of high school! Was a crazy year for sure xD


----------



## chocopug

I resisted the urge for McDonalds and instead cooked myself a nice meal.

My new ice cream scoop arrived. Very important piece of kit for the summery weather we're currently having!

My webcam made my hair look pretty good for once.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had an amazingly relaxing and better day than yesterday even though I worked today, and I just had an art commission of Deku and Lucky at the beach finished by the amazing and talented @Plume !  I love it so much I can’t stop staring at it.  It’s just so cute.  



Spoiler: full size image


----------



## Autumn247

My new shoes were delivered today


----------



## ~Kilza~

The Bolts beat the Canes to advance to the semi-finals! Really happy they've made it this far, hopefully they can continue playing well and reach the Finals though rip to having to suffer through at least 4 more games of stress, lmao


----------



## Dunquixote

My redo drawing ended up looking really good—better than the original. I wish I could color it but I know for sure that without proper shading and with colored pencils it’ll look bad, so I’ll have to settle leaving it as it is. I would love to share it with the voice actors too but, Idk if hand drawn uncolored art is worth posting and I’m not comfortable about sharing art outside of tbt.  Also am afraid of annoying people by tagging them.

I had a lot of fun doing that drawing and am considering drawing more characters as villagers; it was nice not needing to draw hands and fingers  though I need to eventually if I want to draw on the same level as the artists I like now (I found two more I like this week ). I would like to have them doing something besides standing too  and then deciding on what animal.


----------



## Merielle

-A tiny little acrylic stand I ordered arrived!!  It's one I'd been eyeing for a while and I'm happy to finally have it.
-Went out and got some drive-through Dairy Queen with my mom and aunt!  I got a frosted animal cookie Blizzard and it was great. ;v; Although even the small size was a bit too much for me, so I think I'll get a mini next time so I don't make myself sick, eheh.
-Played some Minecraft for the first time in a while!  I kinda want to hold off on exploring too much until the second half of 1.17 gets released, so I just did some Creative-mode building and checked out some of the new blocks!  There's still a bit of work to be done on the build, but it's almost complete and I had a lot of fun building it.
-Was able to buy a blue rose collectible from @Aniko!!  Thank you again!


----------



## EerieCreatures

I've had a lot of good things today, honestly. I don't even know where to start. A lot of very lovely people on here sent me happy birthday wishes, and seeing all of them just, made me really happy. It was just, really touching to come online and see the nice messages.

@Foreverfox gifted me a little cake collectible, which was just really sweet. It was such a wonderful surprise to find and I'm really grateful. 

My mom surprised me this morning with a fancy lime cake for my birthday, that she had to go across town to get, and little sparkler candles themed after cartoon dynamite. They were so fun to watch burn, and the cake was really good. 

And this morning my best friend sent me the gifts she made for my birthday, two absolutely gorgeous drawings of my two most precious OCs, drawn to make the style of the character portraits in Fire Emblem Three Houses, and they're just unbelievably gorgeous and I'm still really amazed that she made them just for me.

All in all, it was a really nice day. I still can't get over the nice messages I received on here especially honestly. They were such a complete surprise, and just really nice. ❤


----------



## a potato

I got my new washi tapes in! I got a little chemistry set and a planets one. The collection grows!


----------



## -Lumi-

I've spent more time in the, "what's bothering you" thread as of late complaining about the heat wave moving through Ontario but it's finally starting to cool down a little! I'm able to be on my laptop for the moment which makes it a lot easier to use TBT. I wanted to come share some of the positive things that have happened over the past week!

-We're officially in June! Summer is by far my least season _but_ June is Pride Month and it's my first proper pride month. I made a thread in the Museum Shop last week to see if anybody would be open to making some pride art for me. I was _so _nervous to post the thread. I do have signatures/avi with my girlfriend in them quite often but I'm always nervous about requesting that art publicly (I generally PM artists instead) so making an entire _thread_ about it was nerve wracking. However, the responses I got were so sweet! So many users were being supportive and it was the kindest thing. I was even lucky enough to have this adorable avatar created by @SpaceTokki77 and the lovely @jadetine made me a signature!  

-I got vaccinated on June 1st! I had a sore arm the first day/night but by the second night my arm was better. I had a headache for a while but with the heat wave it's hard to pinpoint what was heat related and what was vaccine related. Regardless I am so happy and thankful to have been able to get the first dose of the vaccine!

-Circling back to pride month - I mentioned this in the LGBT+ thread but I'll say it here as well! @Saylor was so incredibly kind and sent me _two _pride pins. I was only expecting one so it was such a pleasant surprise to see the other! They're both from the Disney pride collection and they're so cute. I'm not sure where I'm going to put them yet but I love them so much. She sent me a little rainbow coloured Stitch which is the cutest thing and she sent me a Mickey mouse symbol pin that has the lesbian pride flag colours! She also sent me a letter but she wrote a lie in it because she is _not _wiser than me

-We got my cats these little cooling mats and they're actually using them! We were nervous they might not and initially they were a little apprehensive about them but once Gracie started laying on them my other cat decided they must not be so bad. It's cooler here today but since we're only in the beginning of summer I'm sure there will be more hot days ahead so I'm glad we have the cooling mats!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my tapestry should be coming in the mail today! also expecting a plushie to arrive tomorrow! 
edit: IT CAME AND IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL AHHHHH

along with that I'm planning my trip to Alabama and I'm making a packing list. I need to finish cleaning my room before I leave but I'm so excited for this trip!!!!


----------



## Autumn247

I challenged myself to take a walk outside today and wore my new shoes, they were very comfortable


----------



## vanivon

i ordered a lesbian pride pin to be shipped to my friend’s house since i’ll be (safely) visiting them in a few days, and they told me it shipped and should arrive while I’m there  I have no idea where I’m going to pin it because I can’t quite get pins onto my purse (ive tried  the leather is too thick) and I don’t use a backpack anymore, but I’m excited to have it because it’s really cute. lesbian lemonade



also had a really nice date with my girlfriend last night into this morning so that started my day off well! we hang out a lot as is but she told me that she wants to get in time with me before I’m unavailable for a week and that has me


----------



## Dunquixote

EerieCreatures said:


> I've had a lot of good things today, honestly. I don't even know where to start. A lot of very lovely people on here sent me happy birthday wishes, and seeing all of them just, made me really happy. It was just, really touching to come online and see the nice messages.
> 
> @Foreverfox gifted me a little cake collectible, which was just really sweet. It was such a wonderful surprise to find and I'm really grateful.
> 
> My mom surprised me this morning with a fancy lime cake for my birthday, that she had to go across town to get, and little sparkler candles themed after cartoon dynamite. They were so fun to watch burn, and the cake was really good.
> 
> And this morning my best friend sent me the gifts she made for my birthday, two absolutely gorgeous drawings of my two most precious OCs, drawn to make the style of the character portraits in Fire Emblem Three Houses, and they're just unbelievably gorgeous and I'm still really amazed that she made them just for me.
> 
> All in all, it was a really nice day. I still can't get over the nice messages I received on here especially honestly. They were such a complete surprise, and just really nice. ❤



Happy belated birthday!  I’m so glad everything went smoothly! Your friend sounds so incredibly awesome and thoughtful (I am a little jealous ). Hope things get even better for you  (considering what you mentioned before) and this year ends up being a good year for you.


----------



## Midoriya

Today I am happy that I made it through the day in one piece.  I feel bad that some people are feeling hurt when I’m not around, but whenever I‘m back I make sure to bring all my positivity with me.  I’m also super nervous and also excited to find out if this place is going to hire me or not.


----------



## KimiyoCake

I'm happy that I get a couple days off from work this week  and I can watch some Mairima****a Iruma-kun lol (the other day i was kinda depressed cuz i got cutoff from a ranking event i was playing... and bought a Kalego plush from amazon japan xD)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got my desktop computer hooked up! I missed using this computer at my own desk. I almost forgot how comfortable my desk chair is lol, the one at the dorm was insufferable.

I also suddenly decided to pull out a keyboard which I've had for like 5 years and didn't decide to use until now. my old keyboard was wireless and there wasn't anything wrong with it but I like having keys that poke up a bit more so I got out my wired one. the sound of the keys clicking is pretty loud and I honestly love it lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was more productive at work than I thought I would be today. I had a bunch of meetings and had to leave for a few hours for an appointment, but I still got some work done and my queue is looking better than it has in a very long time. I have a deadline of two more weeks to get it completely cleaned up and, after today, I'm feeling like that my be manageable.

I also had a good chiropractor visit and rehab session. The only bad part is that the doctor wants me to come for rehab twice a week for a while, which means more time off work. But hopefully I can work it out because my sessions are really helping and I want to continue to improve.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

First of all, I want to apologize for flooding notifications of some users for liking their posts on this thread. I had to play catch up since I haven't posted here in a few days lol.

An official Formula 1 podcast was released earlier today featuring former NASCAR driver Jeff Gordon! It's the same person who I've quoted in my signature below lol. Anyway, it was nice hearing that he's also a fan of the sport and his perspective. Apparently, he did have a small taste of F1 back in 2003 and explained what it felt like compared to NASCAR. *Here's the podcast* if you ever want to hear it.
Finished a car drawing of a 1998 Subaru Impreza 22b.
Played a little bit of ACNH today talking to my villagers for a bit, bought stuff from the Able Sisters (only to sell them shortly after haha), and did a photoshoot for Reese and Cyrus which lasted under five minutes. Man, they're easily satisfied with my interior decorating.
Cooked some chicken and rice with mushrooms with my mother. It was our first time trying out the recipe and it tasted really good despite the chicken looking a little burnt.
I listened to a lot of music today.
Did a small doodle of my OC for a small practice on dynamic poses. Seems like practicing drawing hands in the last few days helped made it a little better to look at.


----------



## hakutaku

I'm going out for dinner with my friends this evening!  ☺


----------



## Toska

The third book of the current manga series I’m reading came in today! Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

My computer mouse completely died for seemingly no reason. Luckily I had an old one still laying around. So, I can use this until my replacement comes tomorrow. Crisis averted. Lol.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm really happy both my parents got their second dose of the Moderna vaccine today! Really glad they'll now be fully vaccinated in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday. It's been a busy, stressful week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tomorrow is my birthday ☺

forum says I'm already 22 lol, not til tomorrow afternoon bois


----------



## Dunquixote

An artist I’ve been following is going to pick one art request. I’m excited even though chances are that I won’t win, plus I messed up by accidentally quote retweeting (i undid it). I apologized so hopefully I still have a chance. I like her art a lot but a lot of her art (when working on it I think?) seems to be hidden for patreon members only. I can’t wait to see what she picks even if I don’t win. I hope she does a Fire Emblem pair. 

I’m drawing right now and am kinda happy with how it is turning out. The armor and the designs look like a bit of a mess though and then there is the eraser marks . I still am having fun though.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Been really craving Thin Mints (the girl scout cookie) lately, and they don't sell 'em over here, so I tried making my own. I ran out of chocolate to dip the biscuits in halfway through, and I didn't like how that first batch turned out. Yesterday I got chocolate candy melts instead of baking chocolate and they turned out much better! Still needs more peppermint though.
Also happy I got Klee in Genshin.


----------



## Merielle

-My older cat was in an unusually playful mood today! ^^ She also cuddled with me for a good while.
-Went back to a coloring book I've been going through and finally finished the page I've been working on!  I've started on the next page as well—I've almost completed the whole book; there's only a few pages left at this point.  It was very relaxing and I love the glitter gel pens I've been using.


----------



## TalviSyreni

That it's Friday and that I can have a lie in tomorrow as I'm a little more than tired right now.


----------



## Beanz

i got splatoon 2 for my birthday yesterday


----------



## Autumn247

My replacement New Nintendo 3DS XL charger is going to be delivered today. My charger broke like a year and a half ago and I never got around to getting another one since I’ve been preoccupied with my Nintendo Switch, so I’m excited because there’s a lot of good games on the 3DS I still want to keep playing


----------



## ForeverALoan

Im going out with friends todayy


----------



## Jhine7

Bought an engagement ring


----------



## jadetine

It's a beautiful day, my kids are almost done coughing, and I'm going to treat us to ramen and sushi for lunch. 

Also spoke to an ex coworker yesterday and gave some useful advice and encouragement. I really enjoy mentoring other girls in science stuff, so it feels nice. 

And I am happily planning a beach vacation; thank goodness we live in a state with beaches (even if it's a murky, jellyfish-infested fiasco).


----------



## Sophie23

I ordered some new T-shirts and short pyjamas


----------



## ForeverALoan

Jhine7 said:


> Bought an engagement ring


ayoo congratulationsss


----------



## Jhine7

ForeverALoan said:


> ayoo congratulationsss


Thanks so much!


----------



## Bloodflowers

I saw a video of a baby goat riding a roomba and now I'm eating samyang spicy ramyeon


----------



## Stella-Io

Got off of work way quite early today for a Friday, usually I get off later but today I was able to leave at 12 instead of 4 or 5. I did some quick shopping at the craft store and got more pouring paint colours. Had sushi for lunch and now I'm snuggling with my doggo.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that today was an easy last day of work for the week and also a poutine day for me!


Spoiler: Deliciousness


----------



## _Rainy_

I found a bunny in my bed U(•ㅅ•)U


Spoiler: Bunny butt


----------



## oak

Totoroki said:


> I found a bunny in my bed U(•ㅅ•)U
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bunny butt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380191


Bunny butt! I was trying to figure out which end of the rabbit I was looking at haha.


----------



## Chris

Jhine7 said:


> Bought an engagement ring


Hope it goes well!


----------



## Dunquixote

Jhine7 said:


> Bought an engagement ring


congratulations! That is so exciting! Gl!  I hope the proposal goes well!


----------



## Jhine7

Vrisnem said:


> Hope it goes well!





Dunquixote said:


> congratulations! That is so exciting! Gl!  I hope the proposal goes well!


Thank you! I'm sure it will


----------



## moonbyu

i got my vaccine today


----------



## Dunquixote

@MoonlightAbsol did a drawing for me that turned out beautifully! It was supposed to be a  freebie but I had to send them a tip; I think I was unclear what I wanted since I gave them a couple different refs to pick from so I hoped make up for that and show that I appreciated it (I hope I sent enough; still not sure what a good tip is for art). 

I really want copic markers now (and still look into digital art eventually). An artist I follow on twitter uses them and makes such gorgeous FE3H fan art. 

I didn’t get much done but I had a good day. I am currently looking up 3D shapes and am practicing drawing some. Also trying to get some screenshots in my new FE3H playthrough. I struggle with the pause and moving the camera. 

Art really has been helping put me in a good mood .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today wasn't a bad day. I was supposed to take my mom to an appointment this afternoon, but that got changed so I was able to move my own rehab appointment from tomorrow morning to today. That means I can sleep in tomorrow. Yay!

It also meant that I had more time to work in the afternoon. Nobody bothered me because I wasn't supposed to be there anyway so I was able to get a lot accomplished and I'm really getting my queue in good shape. Only a few more items to clear out next week hopefully.

Also, my eye was really bothering me the past few days and I think it was causing a really bad headache that I had yesterday. But today it's starting to feel better and the headache is also subsiding.


----------



## Neb

VINCENT, one of my favorite musicians, finally released his first album today. It’s just as good as I hoped…


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today did not feel extremely hot!
Played a little bit of ACNH and Gran Turismo 5 today.
Did some squat exercises.
Cleaned up the fryer and cooked food while my family had to do go out for a few hours.
Did a small bit of animation practice. It's pretty basic to get a better understanding of it, but I love seeing the magic unfold.


----------



## deana

I went thrift shopping today and got a few nice things, I also got a lot of laundry done and some cleaning done around the house. It was a pleasant day


----------



## Midoriya

So when I came back to TBT in 2018, I quickly befriended @MapleSilver , and we talked about Xenoblade Chronicles a lot (the first one) because I still hadn’t beat it at the time.  We made a lot of jokes and had good times while I was playing it, and then that Christmas I finally beat it.  Fast forward several years and I finally purchased Xenoblade Chronicles 2 for the Switch!  I have another offline friend that has played it before and praises it, and from everything I’ve heard about it I’m literally so excited that I’m about to play it for the first time.  I may be centuries late, but better late than never!


----------



## Merielle

My mom bought us some fancy tea as a treat! ^^ It's a little expensive, so we don't have it often, but I'm thrilled because I _love_ this stuff.


----------



## riummi

It is official - I was finally awarded my degree  I was worried that some paperwork might have fallen through the system but it didn't! I can finally close the academic chapter of my life wheee I'm proud that I managed to stay on track to graduate in 4 years even when I was totally lost during my freshman and sophomore year ^ ^

I also got a callback for a second round of interview at this company I really wanna work at.


----------



## ForeverALoan

i saw my friends and im honestly the happiest ive been in idk how ****ing long but im so happy guys im actually genuinely happyy


----------



## Sophie23

On acnh Tammy finally asked to move out and Anabelle is moving in  
Got some real art from Redd


----------



## JemAC

I've had a lovely week away with my sister, we'd planned to go abroad together last year but never got the chance with everything going on so while we both had this week off work we decided to take a city break in the UK and spent some nights in Bath. The area is really pretty and we had a great time exploring the city, doing some shopping, travelling a little further afield to explore some caves and enjoying some fun nights out in the evening. Due to the restrictions over the last year and as we don't live together it's been hard to find a lot of time to catch up in person so it was great to finally get together to do something and catch up.

Returned home from my break yesterday afternoon and while it's always a little sad when a holiday comes to an end I'm happy to be able to catch up with the rest of the family and all the pets, I got lovely cuddles from my youngest cat this morning which was lovely. Also not back at work till Tuesday so I have a nice few days left to relax at home and enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## Toska

The next four books of the series I’m reading came in! Hopefully this will keep me busy for a bit. 

Along with that, my Blue Lions shirt came in! It fits well, thankfully! I can’t wait to start wearing it.


----------



## Romaki

My mom has been cleaning, and she gifted me a black genuine leather mini backpack from the 90s. I'm so happy, I was looking in every thriftstore for a neat black bag to replace my old red bag that doesn't go with my clothes at all and now I finally got one while saving more money than expected. xd


----------



## Mariah

He shipped today!


----------



## Mr_Persona

It's going to storm! Thunder and rain! Been a long time since we had one.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2021



Mariah said:


> He shipped today!


what animal is he?


----------



## Moritz

Its not today as such but last night I restarted new leaf and I'm happy to have rediscovered it


----------



## Mariah

Mr_Persona said:


> It's going to storm! Thunder and rain! Been a long time since we had one.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2021
> 
> 
> what animal is he?


Axolotl!


----------



## _Rainy_

Mariah said:


> He shipped today!


I thought that was a hat at first because of how the middle bit looks and I’d honestly wear that.


----------



## Stella-Io

Dunquixote said:


> I really want copic markers now (and still look into digital art eventually). An artist I follow on twitter uses them and makes such gorgeous FE3H fan art.



Copic markers are lovely, they blend so well. I gotta warn thou, they are pricey. A pack of six goes for 40-50$ I believe, and the craft stores around here don't put them on sale often. A single marker is like 8$. I always see them in a locked case or with a security tag on a pack. Store brand alchohol markers tend to be cheaper by a dollar or two, or by almost 10+ if you buy a pack. The ones I have don't blend quite as well as Copics but they are good if you want to test to see if you really want to use alchohol markers more often. Plus, store brand alchohol markers do go on sale (atleast my craft stores around here).

Also, this person doesn't make FE fanart, BUT they do use Copic markers alot for drawings. They speak Spanish but maybe looking at their art will help?


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ibi_chuan


----------



## Dunquixote

Stella-Io said:


> Copic markers are lovely, they blend so well. I gotta warn thou, they are pricey. A pack of six goes for 40-50$ I believe, and the craft stores around here don't put them on sale often. A single marker is like 8$. I always see them in a locked case or with a security tag on a pack. Store brand alchohol markers tend to be cheaper by a dollar or two, or by almost 10+ if you buy a pack. The ones I have don't blend quite as well as Copics but they are good if you want to test to see if you really want to use alchohol markers more often. Plus, store brand alchohol markers do go on sale (atleast my craft stores around here).
> 
> Also, this person doesn't make FE fanart, BUT they do use Copic markers alot for drawings. They speak Spanish but maybe looking at their art will help?
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ibi_chuan



Thank you so much for the info and the link; her art is really lovely!  I think now knowing the price range, I’ll wait to see how further along I get with my art skills and if I can maintain my interest; at this point I am pretty sure I’ll still want to pursue improving my art skills. I’d hate to waste markers when I’m still learning.


----------



## Shawna

June is my favorite month of the year.  I remember in one of the threads in the off-topic section, I was raving on about how much I loved June and why.  Here are the following things I have been happy about this month.

- On *June 4th*, my dad and my brother got their first dose of the (I think it was Pfizer's) vaccine.  Unfortunately, I couldn't get mine yet, since I don't have any form of an ID, but it was nice that my dad finally took us all down there (even if I can't get mine yet) and to see other people there too.  Achieving herd immunity may not be an overnight process, but it is just nice seeing/hearing about people getting vaccinated.  I am not sure when I will get my two doses.  I texted my mom a few days ago to send us a school ID I had, since I heard the vaccine receptionists will accept those, but it might be a while, since my mom actually got COVID. ;-; (she lives eight hours away from us, so I will not get COVID from her)
But I am kinda glad I didn't get the vaccine yet, since we actually had plans the next day to do stuff (which I will be getting into in a bit), and I would prefer to get my doses when I have nothing going on the next two or three days.

- On *June 5th* we had a birthday celebration for me and my dad's birthday.  My birthday is June 9th and my dad's is June 11th.  We went to my grandparents and swim.  My uncle ordered food from this delicious burger joint.  And we had chocolate cake, and vanilla and bunny trails ice cream.  I also got a cute wallet for my birthday which I needed a wallet to keep my important cards I have and will get more organized.  My grandparents got me a $100 gift card, and I got a $100 bill from my uncle.  And I took a dip in the pool for a bit.  I love going over to my grandparents during the Summer. <333

- *June 9th*, as I mentioned above, was my birthday.  I turned 23.  I had a pretty good birthday this year.  I mostly celebrated it with my friends, since we had the party four days prior.  I got some cute pictures from my friends.  Including this from my friend Ethan (he is the one wearing the blue and green) and this portrait of me from my friend Ash.  We got Whataburger for dinner, and got a $500 gift card.  My dad put in $300, and I put in $200 that my uncle had given me, as my uncle usually gives them for Christmas and my birthday.  I already have some ideas of what I want to buy: I plan on putting some of it on my Apple ID, I plan on buying Miitopia, and if I can gather the courage, maybe look to commission a few people to draw me and my fictional other.

- From *June 11th (Friday afternoon) until Monday* *at about noon*, I have been/will be having the house to myself.  I like it, because it's nice and quiet and I don't have to worry about bothering my dad and my brother or getting in their way when I want to go into the kitchen to fix something to eat, and vice-versa.  I especially love it at evening and night.  Usually my brother treats his room like a FRAT house, blasts music, and yells to his friends over his XBOX (this can happen any time of day, but it's usually at night), so it's nice to get a break from hearing all that. 

June is also Pride Month.  For me, my sexuality is a bit complicated...I am aromantic and asexual towards real people, but I do experience attraction towards male and female fictional characters.  I don't know if this means I am asexual or bisexual...a lot of people claim that fictosexuality is invalid and mocks the LGBT community, while I don't believe these things, I try to not use the label as loosely, because I don't want to stir things up.  It is said that being attracted exclusively to fictional characters falls on the aro-ace spectrum, therefore people like me are closer to considered being aro-ace over all orientations.  My fictional other is of opposite gender, but since I do experience attraction to female characters too, and I am a firm believer in equality and world peace, things like Pride Month do mean a lot to me.


----------



## Ichiban

Midoriya said:


> So when I came back to TBT in 2018, I quickly befriended @MapleSilver , and we talked about Xenoblade Chronicles a lot (the first one) because I still hadn’t beat it at the time.  We made a lot of jokes and had good times while I was playing it, and then that Christmas I finally beat it.  Fast forward several years and I finally purchased Xenoblade Chronicles 2 for the Switch!  I have another offline friend that has played it before and praises it, and from everything I’ve heard about it I’m literally so excited that I’m about to play it for the first time.  I may be centuries late, but better late than never!


Xenoblade 2 is imo the best game on the switch, hope you enjoy it its real good

had some good food truck food today, stomach kinda hurts but it was worth it


----------



## Dunquixote

My kitty is feeling better today. Yesterday she wasn’t feeling good and earlier yesterday she kept throwing up.



Spoiler: cute kitty pictures














I love my cats so much .

Sorry about the pictures being flipped.


----------



## LadyDestani

My dog woke up with an upset stomach this morning, but he seems to be feeling better now.


----------



## xara

i haven’t posted in here in a bit since i honestly spent most of this week unconscious lol, but some nice stuff still happened! not everything that i’m happy about happened today but i figured i’d compile it all into one post, anyway . also i’m really sorry for spamming everyone’s notifications with likes,,, had quite a few posts to catch up on. >_<

• finally got rid of all the garbage in my room!! it’d been disgustingly piling up for months due to depression and me never having the energy to deal with it, but i’m so glad that i finally got rid of it. it’s a huge weight off my shoulders. 
• the last two weeks or so have been ridiculously hot, but thankfully the temperature has finally begun to lower! i’m really happy that i’m no longer a walking puddle of sweat lol.
• my teacher graded the unit 2 test that i did a couple of weeks ago and i did better on it than i thought!
• changed my avatar, user title and lineup on here and i think my profile looks a lot nicer now! 
• won one of @Moritz ’s tbt giveaways . tysm again!! <3


----------



## Mariah

Got new glasses and a bundt pan.


----------



## Merielle

-Got all of K.K.'s Grumpy songs in New Leaf!  Now I just need to get all of his Lazy and Good! songs to complete my collection. ^^
-Was able to buy the last blue rose I needed from @Foreverfox!  I'm super happy to have finally finished this lineup.


----------



## Princess Mipha

First night in months that I had to go to toilet less than 5 times and could actually sleep from 2 AM to 7 AM without the pee breaks.
Feels good! Also finally bought some clothes that are suited for pregnant women.. at 6 month, woops. Better late than never, I guess..


----------



## _Rainy_

Today is my Bunnies birthday, I can’t believe it’s almost been a year since he came to live with us. I also can’t believe that at one year old he’s not even 3 pounds he’s so small. Words cannot express how much he means to me, he’s given me so much comfort and joy this past year. He’s always been such a chill and loving boy, even when I pick him up which bunnies usually don’t tolerate he always gives me licks and snuggles into my neck. Last week when I came home sad about something, he came out and circled me and made honking sounds which he never does unless I’m holding food and then he came and laid on my chest for awhile. I hope he has many more birthdays and continues to be a spoiled and happy little bun.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just want to post and just say how touched @Roxxy has made me  and really all my friends. She’s always checking on me and just sent me something which she totally didn’t have to do ; I am grateful but I feel like I’m not worthy. Thanks, Roxxy ; I know  it is hard to think positive of yourself but seriously you go above and beyond for your friends and you have a positive and warm presence here. 

Also happy to see @Roxxy happy; been worried about her.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a relaxing day today.  Spent it reading.  And I'm happy because next week I have video appointments with my psychiatrist and therapist. Will be nice to see them again, since covid started they switched to phone appointments but now that they got their video appointment system set up I can see them on my laptop  

Also, my apartment complex is having a series of adult nutrition/cooking classes starting Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and I'm happy that this week is only a four day work week. I have this Friday off!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I managed to do a few frames of walking animation. It’s pretty messy not having consistent volume control which needs to be improved, but I don’t mind taking the steps to get there. Yes, that pun was intended lol.
Turned on ACNL again in quite a while and stopped one of my villagers from moving out for the 100th time. It’s a little nostalgic seeing my town since it’s over half a decade old which I find it hard to believe. Time does fly indeed.


----------



## xara

not much happened today but i’m happy that i got to add 5 new clothing items to my nh catalog and had a lovely cuddle with my kitty! ^_^


----------



## Merielle

I'm super excited about the announcement of Slime Rancher 2!!  It looks so pretty and I love all the new animal-themed slimes—the batty slime especially has already stolen my heart.


----------



## _Donut_

I put myself on a standby vaccine list months ago and this morning I finally got called for a spot & got my first vaccine    Ready for these fast 5G speeds


----------



## Kittywulfe

Merielle said:


> I'm super excited about the announcement of Slime Rancher 2!!  It looks so pretty and I love all the new animal-themed slimes—the batty slime especially has already stolen my heart.



My daughter came out of her room screaming with excitement about this last night lol She loves Slime Rancher ❤


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment inspection went well!   Yay, I was nervous about that.
And it’s pouring rain, gloomy outside , and thunder. I love rainy days like this, perfect for reading or playing games!


----------



## Sophie23

My new T-shirts came today and they fit perfectly


----------



## Bloodflowers

Finally was able to pick up my book from the post office. I couldn’t get it on Saturday because they closed at 1pm and we didn’t wake up in time   It’s one of those coffee table photo books so it was kinda heavy and my husband said it would make a good murder weapon and I thought “yep I marrried the right person


----------



## mocha.

hakutaku said:


> I hope you do! It looks like such a beautiful city, and I loved Scotland the last time I visited!
> 
> Today I'm happy I had a good rest since I was so busy yesterday


Have you been to Edinburgh before?  I don’t live far from there and I have some recommendations if you have time!!

- Camera Obscura (really cool optical illusion place with a fun little bit of history at the end)
- Maison de Moggy (cat cafe)
- Arthur’s Seat (lovely hill with a stunning view, fingers crossed the weather is nice if you decide to do this!)

edit: forgot to add what I’m happy about today!!

- my smear test result came back all clear! Once again would just like to reiterate the importance of getting a smear test. 1 in 142 women will be diagnosed with cervical cancer in their lifetime. It is 99.8% preventative and for a few minutes of discomfort it’s definitely worth it as it may save your life ❤
(Source: https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/he...s-by-cancer-type/cervical-cancer#heading-Four , these figures are for U.K. only and may differ in the US)


----------



## hakutaku

mocha. said:


> Have you been to Edinburgh before?  I don’t live far from there and I have some recommendations if you have time!!
> 
> - Camera Obscura (really cool optical illusion place with a fun little bit of history at the end)
> - Maison de Moggy (cat cafe)
> - Arthur’s Seat (lovely hill with a stunning view, fingers crossed the weather is nice if you decide to do this!)



Congrats on getting the all clear on your test! 

I've not been to Edinburgh before! Last time I went to Scotland I stayed near Loch Lomond, which was really lovely,, I'm super excited to visit Edinburgh though, I've always wanted to go since it's such a pretty city  ☺  Thank you for your suggestions too, I'll definitely try to check them all out when I go! I think I'll be staying near Arthur's Seat so hopefully I'll be able to climb up! I'm also planning on visiting the National Museum of Scotland, Edinburgh Castle, and the Royal Mile

And today I'm happy because the weather was a little bit cooler,, It's been kind of hot and humid recently so I'm glad for some relief from the heat!


----------



## Alienfish

Could finally pay customs for the dress and shirt I ordered, hopefully it will arrive this week 

Also found some good paperbacks and a leather jacket second-hand during the weekend. Need to buy some leather fat for the jacket and wipe it off a bit before use, but I like the retro model of it


----------



## Mariah

Went strawberry picking for the first time ever!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am waiting for some clothes to arrive in the mail today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today wasn't a bad day at work and I managed to get everything done that I intended.


----------



## Corrie

I just bought my first anime print! Miya Chinen (from SK8 The Infinity) to be signed by Ry McKeand, the VA who voices him in the English dub and I am pumped!! Sadly because of COVID we have to do virtual signings but still. It cost me an arm and a leg after conversions and shipping but I'm excited for it!


----------



## Dunquixote

Corrie said:


> I just bought my first anime print! Miya Chinen (from SK8 The Infinity) to be signed by Ry McKeand, the VA who voices him in the English dub and I am pumped!! Sadly because of COVID we have to do virtual signings but still. It cost me an arm and a leg after conversions and shipping but I'm excited for it!



Congrats!  Anime prints are so nice and the voice actors are really cool and nice too. Too bad they are so pricey (and the shipping ).


----------



## Corrie

Dunquixote said:


> Congrats!  Anime prints are so nice and the voice actors are really cool and nice too. Too bad they are so pricey (and the shipping ).


Thanks! Ahhhh amen. It hurt to press order but in the end, I'm paying for something that I can't ever do too often. I really want to get one of Cassandra Lee Morris but she didn't have any prints of characters I wanted and hers would have been just under the price of the other print lol. I'll wait until hopefully I can bring something in person for her to sign of a character I want haha. I can't wait until cons open back up and are safe again!


----------



## Dunquixote

Corrie said:


> Thanks! Ahhhh amen. It hurt to press order but in the end, I'm paying for something that I can't ever do too often. I really want to get one of Cassandra Lee Morris but she didn't have any prints of characters I wanted and hers would have been just under the price of the other print lol. I'll wait until hopefully I can bring something in person for her to sign of a character I want haha. I can't wait until cons open back up and are safe again!



Same! I actually would want to get her Morgana print, but seeing she has had in her store a couple times now, I think maybe around christmas I could see about getting it . But then there other VAs I want something from too. Yeah I miss conventions too and can’t wait till it is safe to go again .

My kitty came in my mom’s room and actually stayed on the bed for a few minutes. I missed her snuggling with me.


----------



## xara

another uneventful day but i’m happy that i got to add a new clothing item to my nh catalog and that i managed to complete an assignment for school!


----------



## Madeline63

My dog. I love dogs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Did some pushups and squats for exercise.
Did time trial hot laps in Gran Turismo 5 today using various cars. I even managed to get an achievement for beating a real-life lap time around the Nurburgring so that was nice. If you're curious, the real-life lap time was 7:29.03 with a 2007 Nissan GT-R. With the same car, my lap time was somewhere in the 7:28 range so I barely made it. For some more context, I got this game back in 2011 and I was nowhere close to that time the last time I attempted it. 10 years later with much better car control, it only took me three tries and I made it!
I got some more animation practice today! I did a little more walking animation, learned the bouncing ball, and the blurred animation effect. It's just so fun and I really like this.
*@Dunquixote* fulfilled my art request featuring Queenie, who is my favourite villager! It brought a smile to my face. 


Spoiler: Art made by Dunquixote










After so many years of not knowing the title of the song and hearing my dad play it occasionally (never got around to asking for the name for whatever reason), I finally found it! It's called *Stand By Me by Ben E. King.* It boggles my mind how it was released in April in the year 1961 which means it's over 60 years old! I found it in an obscure way by listening to this *Silvagunner rip* as they call it and looked at the top comment where they identified the said song I just mentioned.
Did I really just post this a few minutes after midnight, which technically means all this happened yesterday? Oh well, that ain't stopping me lol.


----------



## Merielle

Got Chinese takeout today for the first time in _everrrr_ and it was so good. ;u; There's a lot of leftovers too, so I don't have to worry about what to have for breakfast tomorrow either.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I fixed Ruby, Avery, Jade, Krystal, series 1 Amaya leg articulation. Now they can bend their legs more. Look at the comparison with Krystal, Avery, and Bella's legs. Bella can't bend her legs that far back as Avery's and Krystal's. I still need to fix Krystal's leg a little bit more though and l still have 4 more RH doll leg articulation to fix.


----------



## Dunquixote

I finished my very first art request for @Shellzilla today . I was really happy about being able to do a request and that it made him happy ; I was a bit worried since my art is still in the beginning stages. This encourages me to keep practicing and improving.

I am drawing something for myself; I may have just come up with a design idea for a character in my potential Fire Emblem fan fic - or at least the character’s clothes.  i am quite pleased so far with it.


----------



## mocha.

Got my first dose of the vaccine today!! Wooohoo  this girl is on Pfizer


----------



## _Rainy_

My plague nurse squishable got mailed today and it got shipped really close to me so I should get it on Thursday which is my day off. This thing is so cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I'm watching the Nintendo Direct and the new Mario Party game looks ABSOLUTELY SICK IT HAS SNIFITS AND PEACH'S BIRTHDAY CKAKE I'M DEAD ASFFFFFF


----------



## Autumn247

I bought the game My Time at Portia for Nintendo Switch, so I'm excited about that.  Also, I had a really good appointment with my psychiatrist today


----------



## Mariah

I went to the Immersive Van Gogh Exhibit and I also got two Squishmallows at Hot Topic.


----------



## Kittywulfe

Mariah said:


> I went to the Immersive Van Gogh Exhibit and I also got two Squishmallows at Hot Topic.



Oooh!! How was it?? The one near me isn't supposed to open until August...


----------



## Mariah

Kittywulfe said:


> Oooh!! How was it?? The one near me isn't supposed to open until August...


It’s awesome!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I went to my rehab session today and it seems like I'm getting stronger. I only have two more sessions to go, which is good, because even though I'm liking the results its very difficult on my schedule to go twice a week.

I came up with an idea for a new poem today and started working on it in my head.

While I was working and looking out the back window earlier, a bunny went hopping through my backyard. ❤


----------



## xara

ending the day on a painful note literally,, being a girl sucks sometimes lol but otherwise today was fairly decent!

• the temperature today was the lowest it’s been in quite a while. my room actually even got a bit cold, since my window’s open and that made me really happy lol. i don’t like hot/humid weather. 
• stumbled upon a new fanfic that i like! i don’t really read fanfic much these days but there’s definitely some good stuff out there.
• speaking of fanfic, i wrote something today for the first time since tbtwc ended. it’s just a blurb atm and isn’t much, but i’m hoping to improve and add more to it over time. :’)
• got 26/30 marks on a quiz that i took yesterday!


----------



## Plume

"You have completed your jury service AT THIS TIME. You are no longer required to report as previously instructed and need not check for further instructions."

I was assigned for jury duty this week and last, but I didn't get called in even once. I'm so happy. ; ; I hope I never have to experience jury duty.


----------



## Merielle

-Saw a really beautiful dragonfly today—I don't usually see ones patterned like it around here.  It was yellow-goldish one with a long black stripe down its back, and it had unpatterned wings that looked red where the light hit them.  I tried to find a picture of one, but I couldn't find one that showed the reddish tint to the wings.  I love dragonflies, they're so pretty.  And they make me feel protected from nasty bugs.
-Went out for ice cream with my mom and aunt again!  Definitely sticking with the mini size from now on, it's pretty much the perfect amount for me.
-Half of my dad's Father's Day present came in!  Thankfully, it got here while he was napping, so he didn't notice a thing.  He's a big fan of the Kpop group Blackpink, and recently made a joke about how if Blackpink action figures existed, he'd already own them, and... well, whaddaya know.


Spoiler: The Blackpink Action Figures he definitely does not already own








He's also getting the Blackpink - The Show DVD, but it probably won't arrive until early July, so I'm glad this got here in time.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a pretty good day.  While I was working a child came up to me and asked what I like about my job.  I think I gave a good answer.  Maybe not my best answer, but the question really caught me off guard.  There are so many times in life where we just go about our daily motions and don’t ask ourselves _why _we are doing these things.  It really just gave me a lot to think about, and, it was a cute little exchange.

I also have been playing more Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and I’m really, really enjoying it so far.  I think I’ll end up loving it just as much as, if not more than, Xenoblade Chronicles.  I’m also really looking forward to Kazuya from Tekken being in Smash Ultimate.

Lastly, while I didn’t get hired at this new place, it just reminded me that it _is _possible for me to get that far in the process of interviews and stuff.  I’m a smart person, and I’m sure in time I’ll be able to find something that works for me.  I was thinking about my past and I remembered this post from 2019 by myself in this thread that really reminded me who I am.  



Midoriya said:


> Recovering quickly from feeling down... that’s my magic!  ^o^


----------



## Neb

I played some Super Mario Kart on my Super Famicom and was able to fully understand the Japanese text! It feels like I’m finally making progress on this difficult language.


----------



## Dunquixote

This may be a bit silly, but earlier I commented on this one artist’s artwork and I told them how much I love their artwork and how they pair byleth and Hubert and hope to reach their level one day in drawing and they replied.  I am glad I didn’t delete it since I get scared of making artists annoyed or uncomfortable.


----------



## mocha.

Finally submitted my last assignment for college - can’t believe I’ve gone this whole year without meeting any classmates or tutors in person. Totally surreal but I have to admit I have enjoyed being able to laze around in the morning lol. Now I can focus on preparing to move!
Getting my hair done today by my friend - will probably be the last time I see her for a while so I’m glad I’ll be able to chat to her for a few hours. My hair is also definitely overdue a cut and colour!


----------



## Princess Mipha

My new clothes are apparently coming tomorrow, just in time for the holidays that we go Saturday to!!


----------



## Jhine7

Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!


----------



## TalviSyreni

The clouds have rolled in and I won't lie it's made me smile as the blazing sunshine was starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I wanted to buy a new flower, but couldn't find a nice one.. then I spotted a kind of "cave" for cats, pretty cheap.
Well.. I bought it and my big boy is loving it! He doesn't want to share it with the other two cats


----------



## moo_nieu

finally included my pronouns in my email signature at work! im so tired of hearing she/her and its pride month so i made a leap of self confidence and did it. 6 months ago i overheard a long time employee at this company refer to people who arent men or women as something i am not allowed to type here and nobody cared. It was my first week so I was terrified, but I feel I have come a long way! hoping i dont get asked to remove it bc that just seems so awkward. oh well!


----------



## mocha.

I absolutely love my hair!! My friend spent around 4 hours on the cut and colour today (I have lots of hair ) but I am so so so happy with it - really sad about moving because I’ll have to find a new hairdresser now 

some pics for anyone interested in what it looks like (excuse the bad angles I had to set a timer to take them myself lmao):


Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote

Jhine7 said:


> Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!



Congratulations!  That is such wonderful news!   I’m so happy for you .

I am still upset about my anime figures, so today hasn’t been really a good day, but I am happy about one thing. @CylieDanny surprised me with this adorable sketch !



Spoiler







(let me know if you want me to remove; I know I asked about showing it in my island journal, but had to show it here since it made me really happy  and it won’t be awhile until i can make the post in my journal).



Just so extremely touched; it was so incredibly thoughtful!  And the bandanas! You know I like my pirates! 

I think I have an idea what to draw in return. Which reminds me I still have a few more friends to draw something for (been taking it easy trying to practice, draw stuff for me to avoid burnout since I was drawing a lot for awhile ).

Anyways, thanks again for making my day brighter . I hope you’re doing well today; going to try working on your gift today.


----------



## Jhine7

Dunquixote said:


> Congratulations!  That is such wonderful news!   I’m so happy for you .
> 
> I am still upset about my anime figures, so today hasn’t been really a good day, but I am happy about one thing. @CylieDanny surprised me with this adorable sketch !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380916
> 
> (let me know if you want me to remove; I know I asked about showing it in my island journal, but had to show it here since it made me really happy  and it won’t be awhile until i can make the post in my journal).
> 
> 
> 
> Just so extremely touched; it was so incredibly thoughtful!  And the bandanas! You know I like my pirates!
> 
> I think I have an idea what to draw in return. Which reminds me I still have a few more friends to draw something for (been taking it easy trying to practice, draw stuff for me to avoid burnout since I was drawing a lot for awhile ).
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for making my day brighter . I hope you’re doing well today; going to try working on your gift today.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CylieDanny

Dunquixote said:


> Congratulations!  That is such wonderful news!   I’m so happy for you .
> 
> I am still upset about my anime figures, so today hasn’t been really a good day, but I am happy about one thing. @CylieDanny surprised me with this adorable sketch !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380916
> 
> (let me know if you want me to remove; I know I asked about showing it in my island journal, but had to show it here since it made me really happy  and it won’t be awhile until i can make the post in my journal).
> 
> 
> 
> Just so extremely touched; it was so incredibly thoughtful!  And the bandanas! You know I like my pirates!
> 
> I think I have an idea what to draw in return. Which reminds me I still have a few more friends to draw something for (been taking it easy trying to practice, draw stuff for me to avoid burnout since I was drawing a lot for awhile ).
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for making my day brighter . I hope you’re doing well today; going to try working on your gift today.


I'm so happy it cheered you up!! I'm more then fine with it being posted here ^^ I'm just so happy you like it, and made your day ♡♡


----------



## Neb

I got admitted to my mom’s alma mater for the Fall semester! Can’t wait to work for my Japanese language degree.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a stressful week in a lot of ways, but there were also several things that made me happy today.

1. I went to my mom's to take her to an appointment and ended up staying to visit with her for a couple of hours afterward. We haven't hung out and talked about non-financial things in a while and it was nice. I hope it helped her because she admitted that she's actually having a harder time now than she did right after my dad's death.

2. My mom and aunt got their first COVID shot and are scheduled to have their second by the end of this month. They're planning a trip to Maine in July and the vaccine is required to be able to stay at a hotel. I'm glad that pushed them to go ahead and get it. Also, my mom didn't have any symptoms at all after the first shot, not even a sore arm, so that's really good. The side effects were her biggest concern.

3. My mom loaned me a new book that she says is really good. I should be finishing up the book I'm currently reading soon, so now I have something new to move on to.

4. When I got home, my husband had cleaned the bathroom.

5. Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week. I get a three day weekend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Jhine7 said:


> Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!


Congratulations Justin! 

I teared up at the sight of this while scrolling through Reddit -- one of the hospitals in the province declared that they had zero COVID patients today for the first time in 14 months.


----------



## deana

I bought some colourful eyeshadow today. I've wanted to get some colourful eye makeup for YEARS but I could never bring myself to justify buying something I wouldn't use very often (just for fun once in a while). But I found some for cheap today that looks like exactly what I wanted so I am really happy about that.


----------



## Jhine7

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Congratulations Justin!
> 
> I teared up at the sight of this while scrolling through Reddit -- one of the hospitals in the province declared that they had zero COVID patients today for the first time in 14 months.


Thank you!!


----------



## a potato

Jhine7 said:


> Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!


Congrats!! So happy for you!


----------



## KittenNoir

Sitting at a restaurant on the beach listening to the waves crashing while drinking wine


----------



## duckvely

i finished working on a birthday video for my mom's birthday! can't wait until she sees it


----------



## Bluelady

Today I wore the asexual shirt that I bought from this etsy shop. Unfortunately, there was a change of plans and I didn't go outside. However, it felt nice to finally wear some pride stuff. Now to buy a black ring!


----------



## Jhine7

a potato said:


> Congrats!! So happy for you!


Thanks so much!


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night before i could post  but yesterday wasn’t too bad! 

• when posting on here, i actually have a really hard time with constructing my thoughts and how to word what i want to say, to the point that it leaves me feeling incredibly frustrated and hesitant to post. however, i actually was able to make most of my posts yesterday with ease, which made me really happy! it’s a rare occurrence but not an impossible one, so i have hope that it won’t always be like this. 
• i’ve been having a hard time with sleeping lately as well, and have been feeling pretty cruddy because of it, but i actually slept good yesterday! finally being able to get some proper rest was amazing. ^^
• my mom bought me a chocolate bar while she was out yesterday! it was a cookies and creme twix; haven’t had one of those in a while, but i ate it earlier and it was quite yummy!
• cuddled with my kitty. 



Jhine7 said:


> Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!



seeing this put a huge smile on my face. i’m so happy for you guys!!


----------



## Jhine7

xara said:


> fell asleep last night before i could post  but yesterday wasn’t too bad!
> 
> • when posting on here, i actually have a really hard time with constructing my thoughts and how to word what i want to say, to the point that it leaves me feeling incredibly frustrated and hesitant to post. however, i actually was able to make most of my posts yesterday with ease, which made me really happy! it’s a rare occurrence but not an impossible one, so i have hope that it won’t always be like this.
> • i’ve been having a hard time with sleeping lately as well, and have been feeling pretty cruddy because of it, but i actually slept good yesterday! finally being able to get some proper rest was amazing. ^^
> • my mom bought me a chocolate bar while she was out yesterday! it was a cookies and creme twix; haven’t had one of those in a while, but i ate it earlier and it was quite yummy!
> • cuddled with my kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> seeing this put a huge smile on my face. i’m so happy for you guys!! ☺


Thank you Xara!!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my package today. The shirt with a size 6 (UK) fit really well and I should try on the dress(UK 8), I mean I'm rather short-built even though I'm 170 cm's so yeah if I'd gone bigger it would have looked weird in places tbh lol.


----------



## Sophie23

Jhine7 said:


> Last night, asked my girlfriend a question, she said yes and is now my _fiancée_!


Omg! Congratulations! I’m so happy for you


----------



## Jhine7

Sophie23 said:


> Omg! Congratulations! I’m so happy for you


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophie23

Jhine7 said:


> Thank you so much!


My brother is getting married next month and I’m the bridesmaid


----------



## Jhine7

Sophie23 said:


> My brother is getting married next month and I’m the bridesmaid


That's awesome! Congrats and have fun!


----------



## Sophie23

Jhine7 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats and have fun!


Thanks  I hope it’s a nice sunny day


----------



## Princess Mipha

We got the stroller we wanted, in the correct color!!! We were so sad to see that the price raised up to 820€, as this is way out of our budget. The seller was nice enough to sell it for us for the price we've seen it a few days ago, so 750€


----------



## mocha.

bought some new books today inspired by my new found love for science! “the selfish gene” and “the god delusion” both by Richard Dawkins. Also, Stephen hawking’s “brief answers to the big questions”. I really wish I had been this curious whilst I was at school! Starting “the selfish gene” and already loving it after the first chapter. He does such a brilliant job at highlighting human hypocrisy.


met the friend who did my hair yesterday for a coffee and a proper catchup! 


the sun was shining and I felt so summery and really enjoyed driving around and listening to music!


----------



## Midoriya

- I went through some things I’ve been neglecting to do today.

- I got paid today.

- I’m off work for the rest of the week!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

three things!

1. I made it to Alabama! I already feel so much happier here, the family dynamic/love is amazing  

2. the city I just graduated from school in signed a proclamation acknowledging the local LGBT+ group and pride month, and they're now flying progress flags downtown!! i wish i couodve seen it before i left!  

3. Juneteenth was signed into law as a federal holiday today by Mr. Joe Biden and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## LadyDestani

I can't believe it but I somehow managed to clean out my entire queue at work today. It was goal to have that done by the end of this week, but it wasn't looking so good because I had other things come up and I was in meetings most of today. But I focused, multi-tasked, didn't take any breaks, and I got it done! I'm so happy that I completed it by the deadline.

I have tomorrow off due to Juneteenth, which my company already began observing last year, so now I'm looking forward to the long weekend to recharge after this busy week.


----------



## Xeleron

I am so happy, I almost cried tears of joy when I saw her! Tbh, I still can't believe I was able to find the figurearts mini of Mitsuri Kanroji in stock, she was the last one! I had seriously given up on getting her because she's either never in stock or people are trying to sell her for 3x her original retail price. Ngl, I think the only reason I happened to find her is because her box is quite damaged and many figure collectors hate damaged boxes, but I guess that works in my favor since I don't care about her box (mainly because I don't plan on reselling her).



Spoiler: Welcome home! 






> My pastel watermelon girl looks so good alongside my Inosuke Nendoroid, I love them


----------



## Merielle

-Added several more desktop wallpapers to my rotation!
-Got some pretty new face masks in some really nice colors!  There's a couple blue ones, a couple grey ones, and a purple one.  It's nice to have some color options, ahaha.


----------



## Dunquixote

My drawing is going better in spite making another mistake with the lining. I’d post a preview because I’m impatient and am really proud of how it looks so far but in the event I mess up and it ends up needing to be redone all over, I’ll wait (along with other reasons). I can’t wait to post it though. This project was originally just going to be a few characters - one would be from the game and two others would be from AC or something like that but, I ended up doing the whole team from the game plus a few AC characters . Been working on this for a few days now. Got a good idea for a fusion of an AC character and game creature from Nef . I should have made it look a bit more like the AC villager though (maybe it will help once I color it).


----------



## Parkai

Got a little more moved into my apartment!


----------



## deana

I had kind of a tough day today, some tears were shed tbh.. but at the end of it now I'm feeling a lot better. After my bad morning this morning I had a nap which helped me out a lot. There was leftovers to eat for supper so I didn't have to cook, which is always extra appreciated when I'm having a bad day. Lastly I also got to talk to my friend (she's having a rough time as well) and I think it really lifted her spirits. Making her feel better made me feel a lot better too. So overall the day is ending on a pleasant note and I'm happy I was able to turn things around for myself.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Leif Collectible! 
Tysm @mogyay ! 

And a Kapp’n Collectible! 
Tysm @Firesquids !


----------



## Alienfish

Tried on that dress I mentioned earlier and surprisingly it fit pretty well(had to get a size 8 and was bit afraid my hips would be a roadblock but it sits good on there!)

Surprised how "large" UK sizes are tbh  or I'm just small haha.


----------



## -Lumi-

I finally finished my dress!!

This one took me _forever _and I definitely hit some road bumps along the way. I started calling it a cursed dress because of all the hiccups  but it’s finished now! I might fix up the hem one day but not today. I’m wearing it today and I’m really happy with it! It’s a pretty soft peachy pink colour which is perfect for summer and I love all the the little flowers. I lined it (which is the biggest reason it took so long) so the skirt is extra fun to twirl in! This is probably the best zipper I’ve put in so far, too.

I’m going to keep my eye out for a belt to wear with it (the belt I’m currently wearing is a step away from breaking whoops) but all in all I’m just so happy with how it turned out. 

With some of the stores being re-opened I was able to pick up some new fabric too! I have this pretty purple fabric that I’m excited to use. I don’t think there will be enough to make a dress but I’ll be able to make a skirt!

I’ve also swapped my signature & avatar over to my second set of pride themed drawings! A big thank you to @Neprezi for the avatar and @Aquilla for the signature


----------



## Aervels

I am happy that I'll get to see my boyfriend on the other side of the city after my work shift today!


----------



## mocha.

Met my friends 5 week old puppy  



England vs Scotland in the Euros in half an hour! Rooting for England is hard when you live in Scotland haha.
It’s officially 1 week until we move!
Finished the pet portrait I’ve been working on for months for my friends birthday present - she absolutely loved it and I’m so happy!


----------



## KatieLavender

mocha. said:


> Met my friends 5 week old puppy  View attachment 381046
> England vs Scotland in the Euros in half an hour! Rooting for England is hard when you live in Scotland haha.
> It’s officially 1 week until we move!
> Finished the pet portrait I’ve been working on for months for my friends birthday present - she absolutely loved it and I’m so happy!


i live in scotland : ) ill obviously be supporting scotland ahha, we have to have hopeee! we beat them in rugby we can beat them in football!


----------



## King koopa

School is finally over yay! 
And we're having pizza tonight to celebrate


----------



## Dunquixote

@Shellzilla drew me some beautiful art in exchange for the drawing I did and it is seriously so adorable. 



Spoiler



Please let me know if you want me to remove. I don’t want to make you uncomfortable





He also made me a cute animated and non-animated sprite; will use one as my avatar once I get the okay.   Thank you so much! This really made my day. I feel like I got more out of the trade than you though so please let me know if what I sent isn’t enough or you want me to make you some smaller drawings or whatever you feel is equivalent to what you did.  And forgive me for this weird thinking, I am really self-conscious .


----------



## LadyDestani

I had the day off from work, but I got a lot done today at home. I had a good rehab session and the doctor says next week will be my last one, but she wants to come up some new ways to challenge me. So I guess I'll find out what that will entail next week.

I've been working on a poem and I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out. I'm starting to get my groove back, I think.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my therapist today, our appointment was over video.  I used to see her and my psychiatrist in person but since covid happened they temporarily switched to over the phone but now they have a video system set up so I can videochat with with them for our appointments.  It was good to see her face after so long. Technology is the best.


----------



## ~Kilza~

My family got a new puppy today!


----------



## Merielle

-Washed my sheets and blankets and now they're warm and smell really nice and it's just lovely.
-My dad gave me $10 today just for the heck of it!  Gonna hold onto it for now until I decide on something to buy with it.
-I think I've built a little muscle from the small workouts I've been doing!  I feel like I'm noticing some definition around my abs that wasn't there before, which is cool.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Seeing @Dunquixote feeling happy and using my sprite animation as her profile picture brought me great happiness. I originally didn’t intend to make the sprite animation, but going above and beyond paid off.
I’ve been reading a few The Legend of Zelda mangas recently, particularly Oracle of Seasons, Oracle of Ages, and Phantom Hourglass. Just reading them plays the soundtrack from those respective games in my head.
I’m so glad I bothered to check out the Nintendo eshop sale because I got Okami HD at 50% off (after dealing with widespread issues of games refusing to download thanks to the recent system update)! I only played the first few minutes of the game so far and it’s already left me a good first impression.


----------



## skarmoury

Failed my comprehensive exam today but I feel fine since my friends failed too LMAO. I got a higher score by a small margin so cool lol. I'm glad the professors were kind enough to only grade the comprehensive exam if it made our grade higher, and if it was low they'd just disregard it. At least I don't have to worry about it haha.

My boyfriend ordered me chicken nuggets to deliver to my house when I said I had a disastrous exam. I'm excited to binge watch with nuggets and fries before studying for my _final_ final exam later.


----------



## deana

I had a nice time playing overcooked with my partner today


----------



## Bloodflowers

I finally received my German resident permit! I am sooo relieved! This whole process plus the added stress of Brexit (if you voted leave don’t talk to me) has taken a huge toll on my mental health. I’m so happy to finally put this behind me and look forward to the future.


----------



## hakutaku

I tried mochi for the first time today!  They finally started stocking Little Moons at Morrisons so I got the coconut and the pistachio flavours! They were both really nice,,

I also changed my sheets so my bed feels nice and clean, and my dad ordered me a desk and office chair as a very late birthday present, so they should arrive soon-ish. I'm excited to add more furniture to my room, and I'll need the desk for when I start uni in september

Also bought a bottle of wine and a card for my granddad for father's day tomorrow (I already got my dad's presents weeks ago haha)


----------



## Midoriya

I came to a realization today.  I’m not taking my life seriously enough.  Nothing ever happens unless you make it happen and take the initiative.  That’s how real change happens.  I’m going to start giving 110% into everything I do, whether it’s helping my family around the house, applying for jobs, or just anything else really.  I’m not going to be as content as I was before and I’m never going to give up.  I am able to do better than this, and now I want to do better than this.  I think that’s what my mom would have wanted for me too.  I think I made a good start on this today, and I just got to keep it going every day until it’s second nature and I improve as a person.  That’s what it means to go beyond.  Plus ultra.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and I slept really deeply so I feel quite rested.


----------



## King koopa

I can't wait when my lineup is finally complete it's going to look so nice


----------



## Toska

My friend that went MIA finally has returned. She’s doing alright, I’m just really glad she’s okay! We actually got to see each other in person today so that was really nice!


----------



## Merielle

Ordered 14 colors of cat paw thumb grips for my Switch with the money my dad gave me, and I still have a few dollars left over!  I'll probably put it towards music on iTunes, but right now I'm just really excited about the thumb grips, because kitty paws and pretty color combinations.  Unfortunately the set did not include any lavender ones, but I'll live.


----------



## moonbyu

school ends next week for me!


----------



## EerieCreatures

So I bought myself a few treats back when I had my birthday, and they've started to arrive now!! Today this beautiful pin and charm I ordered came in the mail and I wasn't even expecting them today!! cx It was such a lovely surprise and I'm just so happy to have them! 


Spoiler: big pictures ^^;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Just in a good mood today! Might make some cookies! Who knows!


----------



## Dunquixote

I am now coloring my drawing and so far it is going pretty good . I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get the colors right on a character’s pants but I tried blending two colors and I think it looks pretty much the same color as in the reference, or at least close enough.

I am also enjoying chatting with a friend.


----------



## a potato

I had a really good milkshake and I ordered some washi tape from one of my favorite artists! I also found a Lego mini figure I was looking for.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Jingle Collectible! 
Tysm @Mr_Persona !  

I got a Timmy Christmas Doll Collectible! 
Tysm @Takuya !


----------



## KittenNoir

Had a week off away at the beach with my husband  ☺


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i finished my pride month aesthetic!!


----------



## mocha.

Managed to survive the day after a 3am start!


----------



## a potato

I was able to order something I needed from IKEA! It’s been going in and out of stock, so I’m glad I was finally able to make the purchase.


----------



## -Lumi-

This is more of a Stuff That Happened Yesterday post but still!

As part of Phase One we're allowed to have non-essential stores open again which is really nice. I went out later last night (an hour or so before closing so the shops weren't too busy) and was able to pick up some things. Like socks. Socks weren't deemed essential but I definitely _needed _new ones as the little sock elves in my house took most of mine. I found some cute ones which is really nice! I also got some new hair ties/scrunchies in pretty pastel colours! I swear I used to have dozens of hair ties but somehow I lost them all and only had two?? I'm glad to have more.

I was also able to pick up some new purple thread which I need to start sewing with my purple fabric. I have to fuss around with a mock up before I actually sew with my purple fabric but still! While I was there I also found this adorable little flower buttons - I think they're daisies? And the centre is a peach colour that is the _same shade _as the dress I finished making! I think I'll add the little button as an accent to the dress. It won't actually close anything but it'll be cute.


----------



## Midoriya

I went above and beyond for Father’s Day and got my dad not one, not two, but three whole gifts, all with a card that he will really like!  I’m also going to be filling in for my work, going the extra mile to help out.  Now that my goals are more realistic in how I want to improve, I’m glad I’m making more progress on them!


----------



## Toska

I finished my piano recital! While I was _super _nervous I dealt with it and did well. Ultimately I’m glad it’s over!

I also got to have a nice Fathers Day with my dad. It was nice getting together and having a good time.


----------



## Mariah

Got him in the mail!


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days since i keep falling asleep before having a chance to do so , so this is gonna be a catch-up post of sorts. 

*thursday (6/17)*
• won a participation prize from @That Marshal Fangirl ’s lineup contest! i had fun entering it, and the participation prize was a nice bonus . thanks again! 
• added 2 new clothing items and a rug to my nh catalog.

*friday (6/18)*
• my mom bought me some treats while she was out! she also made and left me 2 sandwiches, since i fell asleep before dinner. 
• cuddled with my kitty!

*saturday (6/19)*
• found myself in a situation that had me feeling quite anxious, but thankfully everything turned out okay! this isn’t the first time that it’s happened, nor will it be the last, but it’s still such a relief every time that it resolves itself. 
• added 7 new clothing items to my nh catalog ! marty gave me his photo as well!! 
• located parts 2-3 of a fanfic that i really like! i didn’t think that the author had written more, so i’m glad that i decided to check tumblr. 

*today (6/20)*
• bought the father’s day carnation collectible! i’ve had it before, but sold it, so i’m really happy to have it again. 
• the belltree direct!! the funny thing is, i actually thought to myself this morning, _“lol what if there’s a belltree direct today?”_ but i wasn’t expecting there to actually be one, so getting the notification for it was a bit of a shock but it made my day . super excited for the upcoming events and am grateful for the free tbt as well! ^_^
• did an animal crossing trade for the first time in a while. :’)


----------



## Saylor

I finished planting the shrubs I'd been meaning to put out, right in time for rain it looks like. They're so tiny and cute.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got my plague nurse squishable today and this thing is so cozy I can’t stop holding it. It’s been a comfort to me with how awful I feel today, so I’m grateful for Sunday Fedx delivery’s.


----------



## LadyDestani

Once again, I slept well and slept late so I'm feeling better. I've also made some good progress on my latest poem.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Big storms are coming! Even the sirens are going off. Fresh rain can't wait. Tomorrow all that nasty heat will be mostly gone

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2021

and trust me the storms are never that bad. just high winds


----------



## Kattea

I have many fun outdoor things planned for the summer and I’m so excited to be getting out and being social again. The past few months have been really rough.


----------



## Mariah

Mr_Persona said:


> Big storms are coming! Even the sirens are going off. Fresh rain can't wait. Tomorrow all that nasty heat will be mostly gone
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2021
> 
> and trust me the storms are never that bad. just high winds


I’m getting severe storms and I’m scared to death.


----------



## Dunquixote

Getting closer to being done with this drawing. I may post progress pics tonight if I get the clear that it’s okay to post. Though maybe it’d be better to wait until I’m done since I’m more than halfway done.  Probably will take a day or two, maybe more break before starting another drawing project when I do finish. I can feel a little bit of strain . I am having a lot of fun though drawing this, even though it is clear I am still learning and lack techniques, skill, tools, etc.  In spite of the colored pencil smears and mistakes that are obvious to me, I’m really happy how it’s turning out.


----------



## _Donut_

Friend got sick last week so had to cancel plans but today we can finally go see Cruella & a quiet place 2 in theatres! *Yay*


----------



## meo

I'm going to be off work for 3 days. <3 I plan to do absolutely nothing today.


----------



## mocha.

second last day at work before 13 days off & a big move!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting help with a story


----------



## Croconaw

I can’t believe I’m even typing this out, but I’m getting my new smile in less than 48 hours. I wish dentures or implants at a young age was more normalized. I’ll probably post a before and after picture on the “What do you look like” topic, if I don’t look too swollen afterwards... or if anyone just wants to see. I’m going to love having confidence again. 

It’s also my Friday at work. I have the next two days off to prepare for the surgery. I feel like this is a big step in my life, and this has to be the first step in accomplishing my other goals, because confidence really does play a huge part in your success.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mariah said:


> I’m getting severe storms and I’m scared to death.


in the morning we found out the tornado was close to us and it destroyed a couple of houses that are cross our church. But we didn't get hit and when we went in the basement, l knew that the tornado won't hit us because all those past tornadoes we had just passed us but never go near us and that's why they never bothered me(sorry if it sounds confusing). But how are you feeling now? Did you get hit or was it close?

All I can say is that this is our first time having a tornado that was close to us.


----------



## Mariah

I went miniature golfing with my dad.


----------



## Autumn247

I got some games I ordered in the mail  
Sid Meier's Civilization VI for Nintendo Switch
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask for 3DS
and Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga for DS/3DS


----------



## Dunquixote

@Totoroki made me something so incredibly adorable and thoughtful for the Draw the User Above you.



Spoiler










She even added the chicken hat that I like to put on my cats ; not to mention the pouty face and toe beans.  Thank you so much, my friend ; extremely thoughtful of you. You say your art had no character or life or expressions, but you got so much of it in this .You should open up a shop. I love this so much. I hope you don’t mind I shared it here.


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> @Totoroki made me something so incredibly adorable and thoughtful for the Draw the User Above you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381483
> 
> 
> 
> She even added the chicken hat that I like to put on my cats ; not to mention the pouty face and toe beans.  Thank you so much, my friend ; extremely thoughtful of you. You say your art had no character or life or expressions, but you got so much of it in this .You should open up a shop. I love this so much. I hope you don’t mind I shared it here.


It’s fine. I still need to fix the mistakes that I made and didn’t see, but thanks friend, that means a lot


----------



## Stella-Io

I went out shopping today 

I got new crystals for my collection, two cute new outfits (I bought them specifically for an event coming up), a new candle and a new Animal Crossing tee shirt.

I also bought some needed stuff like pants for work and work shoes, since apparently I tear throu some shoes. The ones I have now only lasted 6 months before coming apart. My shoes used to last me one year. Either they don't make 'em like they used to or this job really wears down my shoes. They were also on sale, buy one get one 50% off, so when these ones start to break, I have new ones.

Also my room smells like my absolute favourite Bath and Body works scent, Peach Bellini, from the candle.


----------



## LadyDestani

Work was fairly quiet today and I got everything done that I planned on accomplishing.


----------



## Merielle

-Bought a new song + the instrumental version today!
-Started re-watching Season 3 of Winx Club!
-Got some cleaning done!  There's still some more areas that need work, but one of my higher shelves had gotten really dusty and it had been starting to bother me, so I'm feeling much better now that I've dusted some!
-Had some time to play DQXI S today and got through a few more Tickington quests!  I love the pixel graphics and all the little references to earlier games. ;v;
-Apparently my chiropractor is retiring in late July, which is a little sad, but I'm happy for her and she sent us a really sweet letter today.  Definitely going to send a card back to congratulate her on her retirement!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the Bolts ended up blowing out the Isles 8-0 tonight to take a 3-2 series lead! Series isn't over, but man, that was a really enjoyable game for me.


----------



## xara

posting this a bit late since i fell asleep , but today/yesterday wasn’t too bad! i’m happy that i _finally_ took some much needed steps towards bettering my health/hygiene; it’s not much, and i have years of work ahead of me, but it’s a start. i’m also happy that i did another animal crossing trade, and submitted a fanfic request on A03 that was accepted!


----------



## hakutaku

I've been having some family drama regarding illness/injuries with my grandparents recently, so I'm not feeling too great about that. But I saw my brother yesterday, and today's been relatively chill, my new desk + chair arrived, so at least that happened,,


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my mom told me "that's my boy!" pardon me while I go SOB


----------



## CylieDanny

I got to enjoy a really nice day outside! The weather is finally not raining. It's been raining for weeks

Last night I got Static's photo after giving him medicine, then Marshal's after he I gave him an antique table lol

Then two nights before I surprisingly got Raymond's after I gave him an air conditioner (His house must be hot) That's three photos down. Seven to go!


----------



## riummi

I GOT THE JOB OFFER REEEEEEEEEEE
I still can't even believe it yet


----------



## oak

I bought a bubblegum pink jean jacket today.


----------



## Plume

I finished my first sewing project using a sewing machine! It's the most basic little bag, two squares sewn together...but I'm happy that I figured out how to use the machine. It wasn't difficult at all! I see now that the technical stuff will be the real difficulty for me.

I'm using the bag as a liner for my leather mini backpack. c:


----------



## deana

I had a relaxing day today and I'm starting to feel a little more optimistic for the future ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a ton of work to get through today and I skipped all my breaks and worked through part of my lunch, but I got it all done! I'm relieved that I was able to do everything and not have to carry some of it to tomorrow, because tomorrow is going to be another busy day.

I also got past a difficult part of my poem that was stumping me.


----------



## Midoriya

I have another interview lined up so soon after my last one, and I also have two more possible job leads on top of that.  Been making bank recently.


----------



## Merielle

My mom and I put up a framed picture I've been wanting to put up for a while! ^^ I'm afraid I wasn't much help aside from clearing some space and determining the placement, but I'm very happy to finally have it up.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I am once again apologizing for like/love bombing these posts lol.

Cleaned the washroom. It's clean again!
Played Okami HD for a few hours. At times, it felt like I was playing a Zelda game and I'm totally fine with that. Also, there were a couple of moments where I probably could've gotten a game over, but managed to get through them in one go. First, there was a path that was slowly crumbling into the poisonous pits so I made a run for it. Secondly, there was a two minute time limit that I had to deal with going down a treacherous river with some people on a log. My reflexes were being tested there with no time to breathe despite using the celestial brush aaaaah. Thankfully, I got through with six seconds to spare. I don't want to imagine what would happen if I didn't. Even one of the characters thought I was a goner for cutting it close lol.
Did some basic shading practice. It's pretty shady if you ask me (pun intended), but progress is progress! I'm thinking of making an art thread for feedback.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Aquasplash said:


> I discovered that you can post in what ever color you want!


I haven’t had gender dysphoria today


----------



## Autumn247

I paid off my 2nd characters entire home loan in ACNH and paid their storage expansion fee


----------



## rianne

Made instant taro bubble tea with tapioca pearls. Nomnom.


----------



## xara

today was a good day! i’m currently kicking myself for not doing something that i intended to do today, and my grandmother made a hurtful comment earlier, but otherwise today was pretty good! ☺

• chelsea and chevre gave me their photos in nh !!!!!!!! i also added a new clothing item to my catalog.
• my room was actually cold for a bit earlier today, which was unexpected but very nice! i love when my room gets cold, especially in the summer. ^^
• a new _the suicide squad_ trailer dropped!!! i haven’t been excited for a movie in a long time, but i can’t wait for this one. august 6th is taking forever to get here. 
• forgot to include something in my fanfic request from yesterday, but i actually stepped out of my comfort zone and edited my request, and thankfully the author was super nice about it and said it was fine since they hadn’t begun writing it yet. i honestly love their writing style, so i’m excited to see what they come up with!
• cuddled with my kitty.

i might actually go do what i meant to do earlier, since it’s not too late here yet and i don’t want to be kicking myself all night. 

edit: i did it, so we can add showering to the list of things i’m happy about.


----------



## mocha.

It was my last day at work yesterday before my transfer, I shed some tears but I’m also excited about the future! 

Yesterday:
- got a lovely card from work and some gift vouchers. Totally unexpected!
- went round to my friends after work for pizza. I dropped off the print I made for her a while back and also had a nice catch up in the sun  she also got me a leaving card and a gorgeous bracelet which was so sweet ❤

Today:
- managed to have a lie in this morning which was desperately needed after 3 v early starts!
- spending the day doing a deep clean and packing
- popping round to see my friend later to drop off a print and also meet her kitten  can’t wait!!


----------



## vanivon

got to voice call with my girlfriend   we hang out a lot but actually speaking to each other in vc isn't something that we do often and even though i have a hard time communicating verbally sometimes it was still a really nice time!!!

& we were doing dynamax adventures in pokemon for date night and i finally got a shiny from one. was not the suicune i've been aiming for for 8 months but it was still my first with the 1/25 odds so despite my awful luck that was nice ^-^ good start to the day


----------



## Alienfish

My coats are on their way! I wondered first when they were going to be sent, but I got an email from some "Ben" and it took me way too long to figure out it was one of the dudes from that store lol. That store usually don't ship with Parcel2Go/DPD so I got a bit confused but, ey.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I'd say the thing I am most happy about today is getting to play Stardew Valley! I just downloaded it yesterday after getting bored with ACNH and I find it to be super engaging which provides me with an escape from any real life worries that I am experiencing.


----------



## CylieDanny

M̶y̶ ̶R̶P̶G̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶r̶o̶r̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶i̶s̶h̶e̶d̶!̶ ̶ ̶M̶y̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶r̶y̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶v̶i̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶p̶u̶b̶l̶i̶s̶h̶ ̶i̶t̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶'̶m̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶b̶e̶,̶ ̶I̶t̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶w̶e̶i̶r̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶s̶e̶e̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶p̶e̶o̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶l̶a̶y̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶l̶o̶l̶ ̶

̶ ̶B̶u̶t̶ ̶w̶h̶o̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶s̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶a̶m̶ ̶g̶o̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶t̶o̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶i̶g̶n̶,̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶I̶t̶ ̶m̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶i̶d̶e̶a̶ ̶

Not a very happy day anymore


----------



## Sophie23

My story is getting along


----------



## Mad Aly

First of all, I'm so happy to see people getting job offers and/or calls for interviews!  That's some serious confirmation/synchronicity considering that just yesterday, in fact, I also got a call for an interview for this Monday!!  I haven't gotten a serious job offer in a while, so this is pretty big for me! I've been trying to keep my nerves at bay, and I wasn't sure if I should vent/write about this online. But I would love for this to manifest, so I'm just gonna put it out there, and hopefully release some tension in the meantime.


----------



## Stella-Io

I got to go to the craft store and buy copic markers

I know I spend quite a bit (and post that I go out shopping alot) but they were FINALLY on sale. Copic markers at the one craft store go on sale literally once or twice a YEAR. They hardly ever go on sale at the other craft store, and even when they do, it's the packs of 6, never ever a single marker. I don't always want a big expensive pack.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a decent day at work, nothing too crazy happened and I got some positive feedback on a meeting I facilitated. Since I hate facilitating and public speaking, that made me feel really good. I guess I hid my nerves pretty well.

I finished reading a good book and I also finished the first draft of the poem I've been working on. I still need to make some revisions, but it's been such a long time since I've written a more lengthy poem, so just getting the first draft done is something I'm proud of.


----------



## Mariah

Got a blood test and my Calico Critters arrived.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Me, my mother, and my sister to go to the park for a little bit of exercise. We did a little bit of biking and badminton, even though it was a little bit windy at the time.
While we were at a park, a person just came up to me to have a conversation about things in general. Aside from my family members, it felt really good starting a face to face conversation after sooooo long. It lasted for around half an hour and despite standing for that same amount of time (usually, I'd want to sit down in a few minutes), I wasn't bothered at all.
Looking at submissions made by other people in the 'Celebrating Diversity: New Horizons Character Designing Event' thread. It's awesome seeing people being comfortable and willing to show who they are as well as supporting other groups. Keep it up!
Played Okami HD once again and got some extra goodies. 



Spoiler: Potential spoiler stuff about the game



So I was in Taka Pass and stumbled upon near someone's house. The sky got gloomy and red and once I walked even closer, there's this lady that goes by the name of Mrs. Cutter. Apparently, she wants to turn Amaterasu (the character who I'm playing as) into food and literally started chasing me with a knife. I just noped my way out of there and went to Kusa Village lol. No wonder why it's rated T for teen. There are some themes that could be frightening to some people. Still an awesome game, though!



I made an art thread earlier today and got valuable feedback from *@Mistreil*! She provided things to improve on which I find interesting and insightful.


----------



## xara

this post might be a bit of a mess since i’m exhausted and can’t articulate my thoughts properly lol, but today was another decent day! i’m really grateful that this week hasn’t been too bad thus far.  hopefully i don’t jinx myself by saying this lmao.

• i included this in my post from yesterday, but since it technically happened today, i’ll mention it here as well - i showered. it’s not really that big of a deal, but i’m proud of myself for doing it even though i didn’t have the energy to. plus, it was actually pretty relaxing. :’o
• did an animal crossing trade. i also tt’d chevre out, went island hopping for the first time in months, and invited merengue! my island is probably always going to be overrun by normals lol, but i’m excited to have her regardless!
• my mom bought me a few treats while she was out. 
• the start of tbt’s celebrating diversity event! i’m super happy that i’m able to participate this year, _and_ i actually don’t hate my entry! also, this is definitely silly, but seeing my island rep be used to demonstrate how characters would appear in the banner made me happy as well. i wasn’t expecting it, but it was a nice surprise aha.
• discovered a new favourite song and fanfic!
• cuddled with my kitty. twice


----------



## Merielle

-Technically yesterday, but I got New Horizons!! ^^ I've had a lot of fun getting started, and I'm happy with the island I got too!  I was actually planning to reset for a map I liked/airport color/fruit, but I was super lucky and got all my top picks on the first go!! 
-I was also able to enter the Celebrating Diversity event! ;v; I wasn't sure if I'd be able to since I didn't even have the game when the event was announced in the Bell Tree Direct, but I'm really glad I was able to pull something together, even if it's not much.


----------



## Dunquixote

My kitty snuggled with me for a few hours on the bed which she hasn’t done in awhile since I’m still not back in my room and she loves her heated basket out in the living room. 

Excited about an art commission that I put an order in for! I was worried that I asked for too much or the tip wasn’t enough but she accepted it . Was really touched that she already had started looking at ref pics and was going to ask for my kitty pics .

I submitted an entry for diversity and I feel so much better even though I was so nervous. I’m really loving everyone’s outfits and the thought put behind them all. Looking so much forward to the test of the event and seeing more entries .


----------



## mocha.

Met my friends little kitten yesterday  she is gorgeous and so teeny tiny!! 



Today is my last day in Scotland before the big move tomorrow. I’m very excited to move & be closer to family but will be sad to go as it’s been my home for around 5 years  
Going out for tea tonight at our favourite indian restaurant to celebrate


----------



## Princess Mipha

On the camping that we are at currently, we've seen a beautiful deer yesterday. Sadly we didn't take any phone with us. Today we saw it again and managed to snap a photo!

Oh and also, my fiancé found a hedgehog that is trapped. Glad he saw it or he might be stuck there forever. He put a big branch as ladder, so hopefully over night the poor guy will manage to climb out. If not we will tell the staff about it. It's big metal bars with huge gaps in between, so not really possible to simply lift..


----------



## Alienfish

Having 3 week vacation starting Monday and this weekend is some dumb holiday weekend so extra days I don't say no to! Gonna be so nice, though I'm gonna have nightmare about those small floppy kids books in indo-asian languages lol(It was only me and my co-worker that does the same hours as I do and we had to sort tons of those floppy pamphlets and then another 20 random languages so we could shelve in the same aisle since kids' books are sorted after language names in Swedish alphabetically).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is a great flat chest day, I'm wearing a small shirt for the first time in forever and I'm not having any dysphoria this morning


----------



## Toska

I got tested and I _don’t _have COVID-19! 

It’s such a huge relief, honestly. However I do have some sort of illness and have to take some medications. While I still don’t feel that great I’m super happy that I don’t have to worry about endangering my family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I messaged my doctor yesterday and today I saw that he replied, he's gonna let me try Prozac for depression. my uncle told me that my grandma (who, like me and my mom, dealt with depression and anxiety and OCD) took it in the last year of her life and it completely transformed her and made her so happy and mentally sound. gonna go pick it up later today, I know it'll be a few weeks before it really takes effect but I'm praying it works out for me.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to sleep in today, which I really needed.  I also got paid today and I’m getting a haircut soon.  Lastly, I’m really glad my entry for the diversity event turned out okay as I was worried it wouldn’t make sense or something.  I’m not going for the top three, but I did want to at least submit something good.


----------



## Dunquixote

@S.J. sent me a very kind message  and surprised me with an adorable piece of art .

Thank you so much! I am so touched by the thought and this honestly made my day. .

Art and drawing has seriously made me me so happy lately. I have learned the hard way last night what happens when you don’t take breaks though . But at least I am having fun and am motivated to do something .


----------



## Foreverfox

I got cortisone shots in both knees today for the first time, and now they don't hurt constantly! Also, hubs ordered us Chinese food for dinner.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Tomorrow is the release of Mario Golf. 

Gotta work tomorrow...but playing all night after that. Yeah.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was really tired today but it was an easy day of work, so I was able to get a nap in during my morning break. Working from home has its perks.

My eye has also been swollen and irritated for a couple of days, which happens to me when I'm stressed or lacking sleep, but today the swelling is finally going back down and it's not bothering me as much.

While working, I discovered an issue that we still have time to correct before it causes any problems. So I'm happy I managed to catch it when I did.

Finally, I did some more work on my poem today.


----------



## xara

not much happened today, but i’m happy that i slept reasonably well last night and that my mom bought me a few things while she was out.


----------



## Merielle

-My mom showed me an itty bitty box turtle she found in the yard! ;w; He was such a little cutie!! 
-Got to eat some blackberries from the wild blackberry patch in our yard!  I do prefer the less-wild varieties (these have kind of a persistent bitter aftertaste), but I'm not gonna turn down fresh berries, ahaha.
-A CD and button I ordered arrived today!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Played both ACNH and ACNL to check on my villagers. They're all doing fine and even done a couple of favours in both games.
Made more progress in Okami HD. I had to find dogs and they're so adorable, even though I had to fight a couple of them.
Seeing more lovely submissions made by people about celebrating diversity.
Did some parking practice at a parking lot for an hour where very few cars are present. I've messed up some attempts a few times but getting it right feels so satisfying, both the rear end and front end parking.
While heading to the parking lot and back with my dad, I saw a *Chrysler Prowler* (they have some of the weirdest car designs lol), a *Mazda Miata with pop-up headlights*, and probably a *modern Honda NSX* (it was dark out and could only make out its headlights). It feels good being able to identify a specific car from a distance because of its design. It's especially refreshing since I keep seeing SUVs and Toyota Corollas out on the road lol.


----------



## Shawna

A friend made this for me: <33333


----------



## Dunquixote

I was able to correct my mistake in my drawing thanks to @Pyoopi & @Totoroki ’s suggestions. Now with the ground colored, I can now finally see progress. I am nervous about coloring some of the cut ins; atm I have some of Yusuke’s hair colored and not quite the right color; not sure how to make it the right color but I don’t think it looks bad. I have twelve panels left to color including Yusuke’s in case I decide to fully color him, a little on the bottom, and an area below the last cut in portrait on the far right. In spite of all my mistakes and lack of proper shading, knowledge or understanding about how to balance the colors, I am extremely pleased with how it looks so far, overall.  Can’t wait until it’s all finished.


----------



## rianne

Submitted my entry for the Celebrating Diversity: ACNH character designing event. . .not at the very last minute. 
 
Proud of myself.


----------



## Princess Mipha

The hedgehog from yesterday left over night, yay!!


----------



## milktae

I got a new piercing today and my bias from my favorite group finally came back after being on hiatus since February :’)


----------



## Mariah

I bought ice cream shoes.


----------



## mocha.

Been a stressful and tiresome few days (and I’m in desperate need of a shoulder massage now..), but my bf and I are finally English residents again! It’s so nice seeing family & being closer to old friends again. Can’t wait to build our future here


----------



## Stella-Io

I got off of work super early for a Friday, usually it's much busier. Usually on Fridays I get off later and it feels like I have no time to do anythin before I have to eat dinner and go to sleep.

Into the SpiderVerse was also on TV so I FINALLY watched it. I liked it, and I can see what people mean by the movie being animated so well. Alot of the animation is pretty, I want to watch it again just for the animation lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today is Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend and time to relax and sleep in!


----------



## ~Kilza~

The Bolts beat the Isles 1-0 in a super stressful Game 7 and advance! I'm so happy, and more importantly, super duper relieved that they pulled off the series win in the end. Just 4 more wins for back-to-back Stanley Cups, I can't believe it.


----------



## xara

this probably isn’t going to make much sense lol, but i’m happy that i opened up the curtains in my room today. for most of the pandemic, i’ve been a shell of my former self without even really realizing it, one that has only gone outside a few times since early last year and always has her curtains closed to keep the sunlight out. today was one of those days where i just felt off, but rather than hide in my dark bedroom like i normally do, i opened up the curtains to let some light in and it actually improved my mood a bit! i’ve also been working on my health and hygiene the past few days - i’ve had a few slip ups but slowly i’m making progress, which i’m happy about. :’)

... and as for something less complicated, i did an animal crossing trade earlier that helped cheer me up, too! i always love trading with people; it makes me kind of anxious but it feels nice to socialize with the community here, even if only for a few minutes. ☺


----------



## Bluelady

My nephew officially turned 1 years old today. For a year now,  I have tried my best in keeping his environment clean and have given up many days off so that my sis and bil could go shopping without taking him. I'm glad that we have made it to this milestone.


----------



## Merielle

-My mom's Switch arrived!  She got really interested in AC after seeing other people playing New Horizons and how much I've enjoyed New Leaf, and she's going to be starting her own island!! ^^ She also got Ring Fit Adventure, and I've agreed to be her Ring Fit buddy!
-Got myself a new Alpacasso for my collection!  This time I decided on the pink one from the Pearl Ribbon series—I have a few pink Alpacassos already, but her serene closed-eye expression was too cute to pass up on. 


Spoiler: here she is!!








-We ordered pizza for the first time in who-knows-how-long!  It's super good; I also got to try fried eggplant as a topping and I quite like it!


----------



## Bugs

I've got a day off tomorrow :')


----------



## uyumin

I’m going to get cupcakes today!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to watch Luca with mum today and I got a puppy plush collectible that I wanted  ~ tysm @LoserMom !


----------



## Midoriya

I’m really happy and feeling like my usual self, which I haven’t felt in awhile.  I’m just really glad everyone around me is being really sweet to me and I’m able to have good conversations with friends and family alike.  I have a feeling I’ve been viewing both myself and others in the wrong light, but I think it’s time I change that and take a hold of my life.  People have told me multiple times in the past that they see a lot of good in me, and every time I couldn’t see it myself.  But now I think I have an idea of what it looks like, and it makes me happy.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I recently just got offered a permanent year-round position for the office I'm interning at. I'll be graduating with my BS at the end of this year. The idea of not going back to food service after four years of pure misery is making me so excited lmao.  It's just been a really stressful year, and I'm glad a few good things are happening to me.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I won 5x 10€, so 50€ on a 5€ scratching ticket and my two Tamagotchis arrived today (well, I was able to pick them up today, as I'm back from holidays) AND I was able to buy another Tamagotchi today, yeay


----------



## Mariah

My dad got me these mid century modern dressers from an estate sale. (Photos from the estate sale)


----------



## Dunquixote

I an almost done with my drawing. I think the hardest part was coloring, shading (even though I tried to avoid it as recommended until I learned how to properly), and lining (since that is where a lot of my mistakes happened). If I do manage to finish tonight, I’ll just post again, but change I might not since I am trying my best not to rush again. Yesterday, when doing the hair for one character and a hat for another, I totally thought my gamble at attempting the different shades ruined my drawing ; I took so many gambles while coloring and experimented way too much.  They turned out good though surprisingly (or at least for now, until I start on their eyes and skin.)  The shading of another character’s skin was tough but I think it turned out passable at the very least. 

I’m still am really enjoying the diversity event. I was really surprised and happy to see my character in the banner; extremely grateful that so many people voted for mine. I am happy to see so many finding the courage to talk about their feelings on the subject and their experiences. I like learning more about people and feel this event has been very enlightening and informative.    

I had a good dinner with my mom; she made pasta with butter and garlic along with a side of cucumbers and red peppers. she made pasta with clam sauce and garlic/butter for herself and my dad.


----------



## Croconaw

I am over 72 hours post surgery, and the swelling reached it’s peak. However, it seems to be going down. I feel good, and the swelling looks worse than it actually is. But everything is going well according to the post-op instructions. I’m expecting to be fine in a few days time.

I’ve been enjoying the milkshakes and everything though. I had a Orange Julius from Dairy Queen earlier, and I’m looking forward to watching the NHL Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## skarmoury

I played co op for the second time in Genshin with my best friend in college, he was way stronger than me so I asked him to help me in a domain. I was laughing so hard throughout our session because I was doing barely any dent on the enemies (I wanted to grind for artifacts but I was like 20 levels below the domain level LOL) and he was running around spam-attacking and killing the enemies in one go. It was fun, he was super okay with everything and we laughed when I couldn't do the final blow on the enemy even though the health was really low  sadly I didn't get the artifacts I wanted but it was a really good time!


----------



## Firesquids

I went to a pirate festvale yesterday and walked like 7 miles on the beach barefoot and in a corset. I'm exhausted but I had so much fun.


----------



## a potato

I was finally able to use some washi tape for some cards I've been meaning to send out!


----------



## King koopa

I'm going to a new high school in August and I can't wait because it's way better than the one I already go to


----------



## LadyDestani

We ordered pizza for dinner tonight and it was delicious.


----------



## xara

i’m so happy to see that so many of you had a nice day today! reading this thread always makes me smile . as for me, my day was pretty mediocre, but it wasn’t bad!

• received a very sweet message from @WaileaNoRei earlier today! it was a lovely start to my day, and her kindness means so much to me. 
• tt’d chelsea out in nh, went island hopping and invited bruce! i also took some photos that i actually like for once, and i did a trade with someone as well!
• was able to help my dad out with some stuff. 
• received my 125 tbt from participating in the celebrating diversity event! i didn’t think that i’d receive it until after the event was over, so this was a nice surprise. 
• found a new filter on vsco that i really like! 
• and lastly, my favourite part of the day; my kitty was sleeping in the living room this morning, and  i went to go pet her as i normally do. she woke up, meowed upon seeing me and then stretched before laying back down . it was so adorable!!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m just really happy after today and proud of my work ethic.  I feel like I finally have my confidence back, something I’ve been missing in recent years.  I’m also getting close to having a new job, and I once I do get hired this is the only post I am going to make on my job network profile:



Spoiler: a bit personal



“I have a story for you guys that you may be able to take something away from.  I was diagnosed at the age of 10 with Aspergers, now called Autistic Spectrum Disorder, and have had to life with it my entire life.  Always seen as different and sometimes belittled because of it.  But I didn’t let that stop me from achieving what I wanted to achieve.  Fast forward 14 years and I’ve graduated from university already, with the statistic that only 50% of people or less with ASD graduate from college.  My mom passed away this past year after a ten month battle with gastric cancer, and I honestly think I extended her life by doing what I did for her.  I am now entering my role as _____ for ______ , something out of reach even moreso for people with ASD and other disabilities.  I am strong.  I am intelligent.  I am motivated.  I am beautiful.  I can do anything.  Nothing is impossible.  If I can do it, you can do it too.  My mom’s motto in life always was, ‘attitude is latitude’.”


----------



## AlyssaAC

My puppy Maggie finally got over her fear of going down the staircase, so that dream I had a few weeks ago finally came true! I dreamt she went down it and wahla! She did! I’m so happy for her! Now to keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn’t get in trouble when she goes down without my family knowing. Lol.


----------



## riummi

my diploma came today! glad it came earlier or else I might've been gone for awhile before seeing it


----------



## Alienfish

Caved for NSO at last lol, and not too rusty at Spla2n it seems aha


----------



## hakutaku

I set up my new swivel chair by myself today! Then later my dad helped me put up my new desk, so now after like 5 years I finally have a desk and chair in my room again, and I'm loving how they look,, they ended up being the perfect size so I'm very pleased with them  ☺  The desk took 2.5 hours to set up, so I'm relieved it's finally finished. And of course both are white to match my boring minimalist aesthetic

I'm also making baked salmon for me and my mum tonight, which I'm happy about because I know she really likes it


----------



## Mariah

Sun came out for the first time since Thursday. Just three more days until this storm hell is over.


----------



## CylieDanny

Yesterday I was stressing about things, and I forgot to mention the two people who really made my day, by leaving such caring messages on my profile

@Roxxy Left me a very sweet message, to remain strong. Which, I honestly needed, and hearing that was a lovely surprised 

@S.J. Left a message saying how brave I was, and how they loved how I shared my experience. That was very heart lifting, and made me smile.

This event is really bringing everyone together, those two messages were such a nice surprise. Thank you ♡ I honestly don't really care about winning. I just wanted to be brave like everyone else, thank you for making me more confident

♡


----------



## Beanz

happy that my tangy amiibo card that my mom ordered for me is expected to come tomorrow


----------



## Jhine7

Spent the weekend meeting up with a bunch of old college friends. Rented an Airbnb at a million dollar lake house. Lots of swimming, drinking, games and more. Had lots of fun!


----------



## King koopa

My family is going to the beach sometime in July and I'm so excited


----------



## mocha.

- helped my bf’s sister with her wedding planning. I helped her with the calligraphy displays too  

- spent a lot of time drawing today which was lovely.

- had a tasty Sunday lunch with lots of veg!


----------



## a potato

I got a really tasty smoothie!


----------



## Dunquixote

My dad came home from work and he brought me back a bag of roasted almonds. . It was very thoughtful of him. I love my sad. I feel bad for some stuff I said, though it still does bother me when he doesn’t wash his hands or when he lashes out at me or my mom because he can’t deal with his anxiety and isn’t getting it treated.  Our relationship has just always been so rocky and some days are worse than others. so glad we’re okay for now though .

I finished my drawing today!  I posted it on twitter and I was really nervous since I’ve seen some really rude comments to artists and some other stuff that concerns me, not to mention being self conscious since I know my artwork is still in the beginning level and there is so much better art out there. It doesn’t stop me from being proud of it too and wanting to show the VAs.  One of the VAs I tagged liked it which made my heart skip a beat because I wasn’t sure if they like looking at even beginner level art. I know most important thing is that I like it, but I admit getting likes and comments makes me feel really happy and is encouraging to me .  I will keep working hard to improve (unless I somehow lose interest in drawing). Course now I need a break. . 

Sorry for babbling. I am just really happy and dealing with some nerves lol.


----------



## Autumn247

I got a game I ordered in the mail today


----------



## moo_nieu

took the time to draw today and it feels good to get back into it a little


----------



## LadyDestani

I vacuumed the entire house today, which was a lot of work, but I'm glad to get it done. Normally my husband would do it, but he hurt his back on Friday so I stepped up and did it. Afterwards, we watched a movie together and then I showered. Now, I've got on fresh pajamas, ready to chill for the rest of the night.


----------



## xara

today truthfully isn’t ending on a good note for me, but that’s okay. things will be okay eventually, and the majority of my day was decent at least. :’)

• spent some quality time with my mom! she was also kind enough to buy me some stuff that i needed. :’)
• received some amazing art of my island rep from @Makoto! tysm again!! 


Spoiler: <3









• a t-shirt and hoodie that my mom ordered for me finally arrived today!! they’re so cute. 


Spoiler: 😻












• fed my kitty one of her favourite wet foods today, and she was so excited . seeing her happy makes me happy.


----------



## Kittywulfe

xara said:


> today truthfully isn’t ending on a good note for me, but that’s okay. things will be okay eventually, and the majority of my day was decent at least. :’)
> 
> • spent some quality time with my mom! she was also kind enough to buy me some stuff that i needed. :’)
> • received some amazing art of my island rep from @Makoto! tysm again!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382409
> 
> 
> • a t-shirt and hoodie that my mom ordered for me finally arrived today!! they’re so cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 😻
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382411
> View attachment 382412
> 
> 
> 
> • fed my kitty one of her favourite wet foods today, and she was so excited . seeing her happy makes me happy.



Your one shirt reminds me of my kitty, Duff, who I had years ago 


Spoiler:  Duff









I can't remember if I got him in '99 or '00, but he was only about six months old then. He's either 5 or 6 here. He was so affectionate... He would always lay with me and if he wasn't laying directly on me, he'd lay next to me and have to put his paw out to touch me. I miss him


----------



## xara

Kittywulfe said:


> Your one shirt reminds me of my kitty, Duff, who I had years ago
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Duff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382415
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I got him in '99 or '00, but he was only about six months old then. He's either 5 or 6 here. He was so affectionate... He would always lay with me and if he wasn't laying directly on me, he'd lay next to me and have to put his paw out to touch me. I miss him



oh what a gorgeous lil man he was . he looks so much like my kitty as well .. sounds like he was an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I did laundry for my blankets and they smell so good. I guess my sleep will be a little more fragrant than usual.
I've been working on something in the past couple of days, but I can't reveal what it is quite yet. Hopefully, I'll get it done very soon!
Working on my submission for celebrating diversity. I hope it doesn't take too long to read for others and that I managed to capture a photo of my character.


----------



## Dunquixote

@moo_nieu surprised me with another cute piece of artwork .



Spoiler









I feel very spoiled for all the art that I’ve gotten . I definitely plan on returning the favor to both S.J and you.   And for @Totoroki, we would discuss what she wants for the draw the user above you after i get enough for second commission I’m saving for, since I wanted to tip her for it. After that, still got a bunch of friends who I haven’t done art for.

Let me know if you want me to remove. I removed one of my last posts of the art that was given to me since I wasn’t sure if it was okay or it made the person uncomfortable. I loved it very much though and still plan on posting it in my island journal .

I’ve been enjoying not working on my room (putting stuff away) even though I should be. Will try to make a point soon (I will eventually since my nieces are coming to visit soon or sometime in July).


----------



## Beanz

my tangy amiibo card arrived today! i didn’t look until mid order who the seller was on amazon (i know, stupid) and realized the possibility that i was getting a card from a bootlegger. the card was super small, i always prefer the official thing but at least it did it’s job.


Spoiler: picture of the card


----------



## Stella-Io

I went out for a walk today. It was nice, I just like to go outside every now and then and look at naturey stuff. I wish I had a nature trail around here but it's too suburban here.


----------



## xara

i’m officially on a waitlist to begin receiving counselling! i was pretty nervous about my appointment today, but i think it went well! i even mustered up the courage to ask them to use my preferred name instead of my birth one! this is the first time that i’ve told my preferred name to someone who isn't a family member or friend, and it honestly felt pretty great. :’)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Maggie, my puppy, loves her new swimming pool that my mom order and we just got. I think she found a new obsession with it. She went out three times to go play in it and we had to dry her off three times. She was soo cute the way she jumped in and out of it like a deer.


----------



## Merielle

The Alpacasso I ordered arrived today!  Wasn't expecting her until early July, so it was a nice surprise!  She looks right at home with the others, even if I am running a little low on shelf space, eheh.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Got the Stroller way earlier than expected and it's perfect. 
Also ordered a ton of baby stuff on Amazon and apparently most of it arrives tomorrow. Yaaay! 
Now I just need to find space for all of it, as we are still missing out on some furniture.


----------



## Croconaw

Well, my stitches from my extractions fell out a few hours ago. They were the dissolvable ones. I also ate a cheese pizza, not the crust. I cut it into very small pieces because I still can’t chew. I’m almost 100% and I’ll be back to my normal life. Small steps.

The new Mountain Dew Baja Punch is really good. I wasn’t expecting it to be so good. I don’t like very many sodas, so it’s nice to find one to drink. I mostly drink water.


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to book a time for my first rona jab, July 13th. A couple of weeks til then but hey I mean the app almost crashed and all other times went by in 1 second so glad I have it!


----------



## Bloodflowers

My depression has been pretty bad lately but today is a good day, I have energy for once so I cleaned the bedroom after neglecting it for too long. It looks so much nicer now and I feel like I accomplished something for once.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Taengoo said:


> My depression has been pretty bad lately but today is a good day, I have energy for once so I cleaned the bedroom after neglecting it for too long. It looks so much nicer now and I feel like I accomplished something for once.


I feel this. Cleaning a room is such a great accomplishment & can really make you feel so much better. I'm glad you're having a good day!


----------



## Plume

I ordered a dust cover for my sewing machine! I thought it looked like a little rain jacket, so I decorated it with raindrop stickers and now it's looking really cute. (I posted a different Singer sewing machine here a few weeks back, but that one actually didn't work out for me so I got this Brother one instead.)

I also worked on my first semi-complicated sewing project. I learn better through experimentation, so I didn't follow a pattern...and it shows. I found about 20 ways to screw this up, but I did learn some things! & although it isn't pretty, it does carry out it's function as a padded case for my Switch Lite.


Spoiler: pictures!










frankenstein switch case! I'll add velcro eventually.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I made a grilled cheese sandwich without setting off the smoke alarm


----------



## oak

My hot pepper plant outside is finally blooming flowers! Fingers crossed the peppers aren't tiny like my strawberry plant.


----------



## hakutaku

My student loan got approved  Also, England won against Germany in the Euros lol


----------



## _Donut_

Had a final "get together" picnic with my Japanese classmates. One of who is a hobby chef & made us all bentos which was so delicious!


----------



## Midoriya

Once again really proud of my work ethic today, and being able to sound competent to someone higher up as well.  It’s also nice and sunny outside which is a nice break from the rain.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Been keeping busy, sorta. Happy 'bout that!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today hasn’t been that great, but there are a few small things that made me kinda happy.

I made some designs in AC. not very good but passable for something I am planning. i am a little excited about my idea. 

Things are fine between me and my friends; I still feel bad though and am worried about them and one more friend. I’m grateful my friends are so understanding and patient with me.  

I’m happy my mom is home.

Really happy too how supportive everyone has been to each other for this diversity event and seeing more people submitting entries too.

Also am still really happy about how encouraging and supportive everyone has been about my art here. Saying this again because I am extremely grateful and while today is one of my lowest days I’ve had for awhile, seeing the reactions in my notifications really brightened my mood a bit. I have heard how supportive the art community here was but I honestly thought and still kinda do, that my art is pretty flat and lacks a lot of things and thus, I was not expecting the support that I have received. Thanks everyone! I am stubborn so I will continue working hard to improve.


----------



## skarmoury

Already mentioned it in the Genshin Impact thread, but I got both Keqing and Kazuha! Kazuha especially has been a blast using, he's temporarily replacing Fischl for now to make way for a vape team (idk if it'll work but I'm still trying it out lol).

In other news, I'm almost finished with my little Gen IV terrarium project! I'm soooo happy with the way it turned out, still need to put hairspray on the dried flowers to preserve them more, but overall for my first time doing this, I think I did super great  Still waiting on my Buneary centerpiece to arrive so Pikachu is a placeholder for now!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Maggie just got fixed today and the vet said she did really well. The poor girl is out of it for today, but she’s doing really great, so I’m happy for that.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

My Spotify "Liked" songs wasn't syncing between laptop and my phone, so I deleted the app and reinstalled it and it actually fixed the problem. Now I don't have to go and unlike, then re-like 1200 songs!


----------



## deana

A stranger on the train complimented my shirt today, that kind of thing doesn't happen to me very often so it really brightened my day   

I also got my celebrating diversity submission in and it's gotten way more likes than I ever thought it would. I'm glad that everyone liked it!


----------



## LadyDestani

I started off the day feeling a bit depressed, but then some good things happened. I snuggled a bit with my husband and my dog and they made me feel better. I got a call from my mom and she was going to get her second Covid shot today.

This afternoon, I pulled myself together to finish up enough work to make myself happy with my progress. I also fixed a program that I need to use regularly but it hadn't been working in over a week. I'd contacted multiple support people and they were useless, so I tried a few things on my own and now it's working.


----------



## xara

most of my happiness came from new horizons today, but i’m super happy that rilla gave me her photo and that it didn’t take too long to tt her out afterwards. i’m happy that i got to go island hopping; i invited friga after 103 nmts and i’m super excited to have her! i even came across shark island for the first time, and i got to add a new rug to my catalog! 

i’m also happy that a few of my friends reached out to me today and that i got to talk to them. <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Me and my mom made pancakes It tasted so good and filled me right up! My mom already got full after two pancakes lol. You can't say the same thing for McDonalds pancakes since they're paper thin.
I finally submitted my entry for the Celebrating Diversity event! My entry even brought back memories of one person about the cultural stuff I mentioned so it was pretty nice. Also, I don't care if I don't make it to the banner, because everyone is a winner and it's great reading posts from people of many different backgrounds! It seems like this place is more diverse than I thought!
The thing I've been working on in the past few days is almost coming together. It looks like I'll be cutting it close once again just like trying to make an animation cheer for the TBTWC event. I'm pretty much yelling at my snail laptop every time it impedes my progress lol.


----------



## Merielle

-Got some more Switch stuff set up with my mom!  We're both on a Nintendo Online family plan now, and we've added each other as Switch friends!  She also came over to my island for a little bit to pick up some duplicate DIYs and some other stuff I wanted to give her.  I'm glad she's enjoying New Horizons so much!
-I've also pre-ordered a pretty self-indulgent birthday gift set for myself—it's supposed to come in later in the year, so hopefully in time for my birthday or a little earlier.


Spoiler: I said it was self-indulgent.  You have been warned.



They're little wedding-themed acrylic stand sets of three of my favorite characters.  They each have a floral wedding arch backdrop and both a chibi-style and normal acrylic stand of the characters, and actually come with a little marriage certificate with a blank space for your name akdljhsdlgk.  my heart.
They also each come with a ring stand for the rings they're _also_ selling based off each of the characters, but lord knows I don't have that kind of money, so that part's staying bare.  I'm not about to break my bank for fictional-wedding rings lmao


----------



## vanivon

today is my and my girlfriend's anniversary!   i haven't gotten to send my gift out yet because i'm waiting for a few parts to get delivered still, but what she sent me arrived very unexpectedly tonight and it's all so sweet. day made already. entire week also made probably


----------



## Alienfish

Got my package eventually, whew. Took a bit time convincing them I'm not "apartment #### xxx street" though lol cause label was messed up but the dude at the store where i pick up was nice though lol.

Coat/jacket fit, a bit snug and short arms but that's me with literally every garment that exists since I've monkey arms.


----------



## TheDuke55

Dawnpiplup said:


> I made a grilled cheese sandwich without setting off the smoke alarm


Very cool! I love myself a good grilled cheese. I sometimes throw a slice of ham and tomato on them to. Gives it a whole new flavor.



oak said:


> My hot pepper plant outside is finally blooming flowers! Fingers crossed the peppers aren't tiny like my strawberry plant.


Nice! Gardening is one of my favorite hobbies. It's so nice and rewarding to see all your work come to fruition. Pun intended. I tried a strawberry once and got three tiny berries. Never got to eat them though and never got the chance to ask the bird who ate them if they were good.

I bought a bundle of asparagus, but never got around to planting them this year. It might be too late now.



_Donut_ said:


> Had a final "get together" picnic with my Japanese classmates. One of who is a hobby chef & made us all bentos which was so delicious!


That looks so delicious. I just want to punch my screen and pull it out. Hope it was a good get together!



Midoriya said:


> Once again really proud of my work ethic today, and being able to sound competent to someone higher up as well.  It’s also nice and sunny outside which is a nice break from the rain.


It's really satisfying when you can get something done, whatever it is. Right now I am restoring an antique treasure chest and it's taking a lot of time, but the results are finally starting to show! Sometimes I wish I could just be done it now, but I want to take the time to do it right so I don't have any regrets with the time I already spent on it.

Good job Midoriya!


skarmoury said:


> In other news, I'm almost finished with my little Gen IV terrarium project! I'm soooo happy with the way it turned out, still need to put hairspray on the dried flowers to preserve them more, but overall for my first time doing this, I think I did super great  Still waiting on my Buneary centerpiece to arrive so Pikachu is a placeholder for now!


This is amazing! Did you 3D print the 3DS system or did you take apart a old/broken system?



Dunquixote said:


> Also am still really happy about how encouraging and supportive everyone has been about my art here. Saying this again because I am extremely grateful and while today is one of my lowest days I’ve had for awhile, seeing the reactions in my notifications really brightened my mood a bit. I have heard how supportive the art community here was but I honestly thought and still kinda do, that my art is pretty flat and lacks a lot of things and thus, I was not expecting the support that I have received. Thanks everyone! I am stubborn so I will continue working hard to improve.


That's awesome! Art is a great way to express oneself and can be a lot of fun. Would you mind sharing where you post your art? I would like to see your works. I understand if you don't want to. I actually need to get myself back into making art. Covid happened with work and knocked me out lol. I really want to get back into it soon.


----------



## Parkai

got kazuha in genshin!


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> Very cool! I love myself a good grilled cheese. I sometimes throw a slice of ham and tomato on them to. Gives it a whole new flavor.
> 
> 
> Nice! Gardening is one of my favorite hobbies. It's so nice and rewarding to see all your work come to fruition. Pun intended. I tried a strawberry once and got three tiny berries. Never got to eat them though and never got the chance to ask the bird who ate them if they were good.
> 
> I bought a bundle of asparagus, but never got around to planting them this year. It might be too late now.
> 
> 
> That looks so delicious. I just want to punch my screen and pull it out. Hope it was a good get together!
> 
> 
> It's really satisfying when you can get something done, whatever it is. Right now I am restoring an antique treasure chest and it's taking a lot of time, but the results are finally starting to show! Sometimes I wish I could just be done it now, but I want to take the time to do it right so I don't have any regrets with the time I already spent on it.
> 
> Good job Midoriya!
> 
> This is amazing! Did you 3D print the 3DS system or did you take apart a old/broken system?
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Art is a great way to express oneself and can be a lot of fun. Would you mind sharing where you post your art? I would like to see your works. I understand if you don't want to. I actually need to get myself back into making art. Covid happened with work and knocked me out lol. I really want to get back into it soon.



Sure thing! I’ll send you a dm with the link .


----------



## Stella-Io

I got off of work kinda early today so when I got home I did some productive stuff. Cleaned up a paper pile and watered all 15+ of my indoor plants. I also had a good lunch today.


----------



## skarmoury

TheDuke55 said:


> This is amazing! Did you 3D print the 3DS system or did you take apart a old/broken system?


Oh, I just bought the shell! It's like the casing of the console without the actual machine/wiring inside.  I believe they're made separately from the console!


----------



## AlyssaAC

My mom picked me up some Wendy’s breakfast this morning and it was soooo good. I now prefer that over McDonald’s breakfast. Wendy’s is way much better.


----------



## LadyDestani

My day wasn't too bad. It was a slow, easy work day for the part of it that I did work. My power went out around 10am, though, and I work from home, so that put me in a tough spot. Normally, I would have panicked and it would have totally ruined my day, but I was proud of myself because I kept calm today. I created a hotspot on my phone and used the last hour and a half of remaining battery life on my laptop to get a few things done and inform my team that I'd be taking the afternoon off if my power didn't come up back up by the time I got back from lunch. It didn't come back until around 2pm, so I got an unplanned afternoon to relax. I did some reading and hung out with my husband and my dog. It was nice.

I also checked in on my mom. She got her second dose of the COVID vaccine yesterday, but only had some mild side effects last night and felt fine today. I'm happy for her because she was extremely nervous about the possibility of feeling sick for multiple days.

Later in the day, I went to my chiropractor appointment. My back pain has been slowly increasing again of the past week, but I got a massage that helped some and I also 'graduated' from rehab, meaning I can now do the exercises on my own at home instead of having to go in twice a week and pay for them to assist me. I also got to see my doctor's puppy! She brought her into the office because she's going on vacation and needed to drop the dogs off at a kennel after work. The boy puppy was calm and stayed in her office the whole time, but the girl puppy would get too agitated and howl when left alone so she asked if I minded letting the dog into the room during my consultation. Of course, I didn't mind. What a precious puppy!


----------



## xara

today wasn’t too bad! i don’t really remember waking up this morning, and i seem to have caught myself a bit of a cold, but otherwise it was a fairly decent day! 

• received my final report card for this school year and i thankfully passed my course!!!  my grade even went up quite a bit since my last mark update, so i’m super happy about that! i hate that i’m taking so long to finish hs and am embarrassed, but i’m slowly getting there. hopefully i’ll actually get to graduate next year. 
• my kitty was a bit clingy today, but i of course don’t mind! i turned my back to her for a second earlier so that i could talk to my dad, only to turn back around and find her just about ready to start climbing me. 
• my mom was released from the hospital a few hours ago and is officially home! i’m happy to have her back. she also bought me some cookies from the hospital cafeteria  before she left, and they’re by far the softest cookies i’ve ever had. so good!


----------



## ~Kilza~

There are a few good things for me to be happy about today:

 The Bolts beat the Habs 3-1 to go up 2-0 in the Stanley Cup Finals! They're now only 2 wins away from the Cup! Still plenty of series left, but I'm definitely feeling good about where things currently stand.
 I ended up getting my teeth cleaned! Definitely nice to get that over with, especially before the COVID restrictions here get lifted.
 Today was my last day of work for the week, now I get a 4 day weekend! Very excited for double the relaxation time.


----------



## deana

I was able to find some things that would be suitable for a gift I'm sending out! As much as I do enjoy gifting it can sometimes be stressful to find things that would make for a good gift so I'm glad that I was able to locate some things for that.


----------



## Dunquixote

Last night I decided to pull on a banner in a gacha game that I haven’t touched for months aside from getting login bonus and i got some new regular units on discount pull and pull 2 as guaranteed rate boosted unit I got the debut unit  Ace vs Akainu!  And I played a bit and am back to enjoying the game though I bothered by still no special up chance x2 and no turtle island to farm for exp. I regret putting it down though I honestly cannot do all these events and everything else I want to do back to back. I have enjoyed my time away from the game and am enjoying playing it again.  Not sure how long I will be playing this actively though.

One of my cats is in the room with me and is lying on the bed being sleepy 



Spoiler












Was also happy to read some kind responses to me here and in the bothering you thread. It cheered me up a bit . I’m still not feeling so great but doing better today and a bit more now.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2021

Thanks @TheDuke55 .


----------



## duckvely

my tiger plushie came today! 



Spoiler: it looks like this


----------



## Princess Mipha

Just got a big part of the order I did on Amazon for my future baby.
Poor mailman had to deliver 5 big boxes..   and it's not even everthing yet!

Super happy with how everything looks, but the thing I love the most is for sure the nightlight.
I mean.. LOOK HOW CUTE IT IS (and it can change colors)


----------



## Autumn247

I ordered two Nintendo Switch games, Mario Odyssey, and Zelda: Breath of the Wild!!  Can't wait till they get here.
And a book that has 21 easy Christmas ukulele songs  

Also, I did the dishes that were piling up and brushed my teeth, that had been difficult lately due to mental health issues.


----------



## Kittywulfe

Autumn247 said:


> I ordered two Nintendo Switch games, Mario Odyssey, and Zelda: Breath of the Wild!!  Can't wait till they get here.
> And a book that has 21 easy Christmas ukulele songs
> 
> Also, I did the dishes that were piling up and brushed my teeth, that had been difficult lately due to mental health issues.



Breath of the Wild is amazing! It's easily my favorite Switch game. I'm currently playing through it again myself. If you ever have any questions, please feel free to contact me  (not that I'm an expert or anything, but I enjoy helping when I can)


----------



## _Donut_

Autumn247 said:


> I ordered two Nintendo Switch games, Mario Odyssey, and Zelda: Breath of the Wild!!  Can't wait till they get here.
> And a book that has 21 easy Christmas ukulele songs
> 
> Also, I did the dishes that were piling up and brushed my teeth, that had been difficult lately due to mental health issues.



You're gonna have a blast at botw! I've played it 3 times now and still is so much fun! It also has something relaxing about it just roaming around & exploring.


----------



## Jhine7

Contacted 14 wedding venues today. 2 tours booked and a lot to go. Going to be some very busy weekends ahead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm going to visit the gulf coast beach for the first time in 10 years


----------



## Dawnpiplup

skarmoury said:


> Already mentioned it in the Genshin Impact thread, but I got both Keqing and Kazuha! Kazuha especially has been a blast using, he's temporarily replacing Fischl for now to make way for a vape team (idk if it'll work but I'm still trying it out lol).
> 
> In other news, I'm almost finished with my little Gen IV terrarium project! I'm soooo happy with the way it turned out, still need to put hairspray on the dried flowers to preserve them more, but overall for my first time doing this, I think I did super great  Still waiting on my Buneary centerpiece to arrive so Pikachu is a placeholder for now!
> 
> View attachment 382666



Holy ****, that looks so beautiful and creative! Never thought to do that with my old DS console. I really, really like that idea. <3


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm getting calls for job interviews, and I have to take the freeway to go work in-office for a few of the positions if everything goes well, but I'm not that comfortable/skilled driving on freeways as I tend to avoid them, soo... (aaaaa)


----------



## oak

Today is me and my partner's 10 year anniversary! We're going to have a bbq with a few friends.


----------



## Midoriya

We finally submitted my job application stuff yesterday, and I’ve received another offer for something I could do, so shouldn’t be too long before I start working somewhere new.  Also glad it’s almost the end of the week and I’ll be done with my current job after tomorrow.  Really looking forward to playing more Genshin today as well.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

My last 8am class of the term was canceled because we covered all the material earlier this week! So I got to get some much needed sleep


----------



## Alienfish

They finally lifted the face mask recommendation in public transport. I wonder why they even added it cause we didn't have it from start, people used them very incorrectly and also just proceeded to throw them on the floor/ground which is dangerous as hell for kids and animals  I like to think this rather increased the spread to be honest...

Also, feels damn nice to be on vacation, I need this break man.


----------



## Bloodflowers

It’s raining which always makes me happy and a fanfic I’ve been following just updated


----------



## nyx~

I think my art is finally somewhat improving after the last few things I've drawn. I usually just draw for fun and don't really care how it turns out so I'm happy I'm starting to like what I draw more!


----------



## skarmoury

Dawnpiplup said:


> Holy ****, that looks so beautiful and creative! Never thought to do that with my old DS console. I really, really like that idea. <3


Thank you so much! ❤ Though this isn't my old DS console, I just bought a replacement shell  (they're like $5 I think haha)


----------



## TheDuke55

I just bought like 5 games and even though I have the money because of all the crazy double shifts I have been pulling, I kind of feel bad for doing that lol. The last game I bought was NH back in March of last year. So I am looking forward to playing these games.

@skarmoury Oh, that makes a lot more sense and is so much cheaper than what I thought you did lol. Good thinking, you're clearly the smart one lol.

@xara That's good news! I'm glad that your mom is out of the hospital now and back home with you. I mean, I didn't know that was happening, but it is stressful when stuff like that happens. So I'm glad that things are shaping up for the better.

@deanapants Sometimes gift shopping and or planning can be a pain/stressful. I have so many family members now that it's such a pain trying to find them stuff for Christmas. But it's nice and accomplishing when you can figure out what you want to get them and finish it.

@Autumn247 Nice, those are two goodies! You'll have a lot of fun with those. I just ordered some Switch games myself. Hopefully you have time to enjoy them to their fullest!

@Dunquixote Your cat is really cute! I really want to pet them!

 Not too long ago I got myself a kitten. It's been since like 2014ish when I had my last cat. So it's nice to have that kind of companionship again.



sheilaa said:


> Also, feels damn nice to be on vacation, I need this break man.


Nice! Enjoy your vacation to its fullest! You deserve it. Are you going somewhere or is it just chilling and not going to work? Cause those are just as great, to be honest.

I'm getting one of those within the next two weeks or so. I feel like a kid when Christmas is approaching and I keep checking off the dates lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Heatwave is over. Windows open for first time in 3 days. Pretty pleasant rain today as well.


----------



## TheDuke55

LuchaSloth said:


> Heatwave is over. Windows open for first time in 3 days. Pretty pleasant rain today as well.


I can't wait until the heatwave is gone where I live. It's just been so hot and muggy that it's almost difficult to breath. I work on a farm and those were some brutal days.

Glad the weather cooled down for you!


----------



## Stella-Io

Whew today at work was somethin. I got bit by a dog (and when I say bit, I mean clamped down hard with the intent to hurt and cause damage. Not a warning bite or a play bite puppies do sometimes. There's still marks from where the dog bit this morning) and I also didn't get a break today even thou I worked from 7:30am to 4:45pm. I didn't get to eat a little snack either between working with dogs.

BUT I got to see my bosses dog that doesn't come by the shop everyday. She's so super sweet, gives so many kisses and she's adorable! I was rubbing her belly and she was wagging her tail, eyes closed looking like she was smiling, just takin it in. She's so cuuuuute!
Also a package that I've been waiting for, after the first got lost or somethin, has arrived today! The store owner even put in a little extra thing to apologize for the delay which was such a nice surprise! I was not expecting that at all and it's so pretty I need to get a frame to properly display it.


----------



## TheDuke55

I was able to drill out the metal rivets holding antique leather without ruining any of the leather or wood work on my chest. Now I can properly restore all of the leather and hopefully it will return to its former glory when it was 200 years younger.


----------



## mayor.lauren

I finally bought some new vinyls for my record player! And I found some albums I've been looking for a long time!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a pretty chill day of work today and got a decent amount of reading done. Tomorrow is Friday and I'm looking forward to the long weekend as I have Monday off for the 4th of July.


----------



## xara

posting a bit early just in case i fall asleep aha. today wasn’t too bad; i honestly slept through a good chunk of it and am still sick, but otherwise it was a decent day. 

• today is the start of a new month! july isn’t really anything special for me, but i always love when a new month begins. i hope july treats you all well! <3 
• seeing my island rep up on tbt’s banner has made me really happy as well, especially since i have great company ! i really enjoyed the celebrating diversity event and while i’m sad that it’s over, i’m super excited for the next event! 
• found a new fanfic today that i really like! i’ve been getting back into reading fanfics a lot recently, which is cool! i honestly haven’t done much reading since the pandemic begun, so it feels really nice to get back into it. definitely hope to find some regular fiction books to begin reading as well!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> We finally submitted my job application stuff yesterday, and I’ve received another offer for something I could do, so shouldn’t be too long before I start working somewhere new.  Also glad it’s almost the end of the week and I’ll be done with my current job after tomorrow.  Really looking forward to playing more Genshin today as well.



To add on to this, today turned out to be a really great day!  I played Genshin with someone for awhile and worked on ascending my characters.  I also baked kolaches fresh out of the oven for my family, and later on made a really, really good salad (like the best salad you’ve ever had) for my family as well as a baked potato for each of us for dinner.  I rarely ever cook, so it was nice and it really made me a lot more interested in cooking.  I want to learn how to make more things as for some reason I get really happy whenever I’m cooking.  The kolaches were so good even our cats wanted them!  It was sunny and a good temperature during the day too, and then at night I sat out on the porch while it was getting ready to storm and listened to the sounds of nature near our house.  I wish every day was like this.


----------



## Merielle

-Finally finished cleaning my bathtub!  It took me a couple days to complete because all the leaning over and scrubbing really starts to bother my back after a little while.  Now that it's done though, it looks great, and I'm feeling much better about it!
-Decided to do my first villager hunt for my 7th villager on New Horizons!  I only had 15 tickets, so I wasn't expecting much, just hoping to see some cool villagers, gather some resources, maybe invite someone I wouldn't mind having when I started running low on tickets... and then I found Leopold on my 6th ticket!  He's my favorite villager, so I feel super lucky to have him moving in already!!


----------



## Autumn247

TheDuke55 said:


> I just bought like 5 games and even though I have the money because of all the crazy double shifts I have been pulling, I kind of feel bad for doing that lol. The last game I bought was NH back in March of last year. So I am looking forward to playing these games.
> 
> 
> @Autumn247 Nice, those are two goodies! You'll have a lot of fun with those. I just ordered some Switch games myself. Hopefully you have time to enjoy them to their fullest!



That's great that you're able to get yourself some games.  It's always fun 

I ended up buying Luigi's Mansion 3 along with the other two I mentioned, so I'm set on games for quite awhile!


----------



## Alienfish

TheDuke55 said:


> Nice! Enjoy your vacation to its fullest! You deserve it. Are you going somewhere or is it just chilling and not going to work? Cause those are just as great, to be honest.


Probably a "staycation" and yeah you can't really do a lot here, yet. Getting my first jab on the 13th and seeing people outside at a distance is what I can do I suppose. Maybe check out stores I haven't had the chance to visit


----------



## Dunquixote

S.J. surprised me again and drew my rep!  Again, I loved it.  

My mood is much better today, though I still have been feeling depressed and having mood seings. I’m getting closer to being able to afford a second big art commission with tip  (unless my calculation ends up being off). I feel bad for making the artist wait after bombarding her with so many questions but better to take a long time saving and have enough than to show up and not have enough. I’d feel bad if I didn’t leave a tip either.

I brought one of my cats to bed with me and she still wants to stay (though probably will want to leave as soon as I post this lol) . I still feel like a lousy mom, but am grateful she still loves me.


----------



## Chris

Tax refund came through and it's just enough to buy something I've been wanting to treat myself to but couldn't justify.


----------



## KatieLavender

MY FRIEND CAME OVER TO MY HOUSE AND I WENT INTO ABLE SISTERS- GIRL ASKED ME IF MABEL WAS SONIC-


----------



## Bloodflowers

got my first dose of Biontech/Pfizer then we went to the supermarket and I got some treats for the weekend and found the perfect sized storage container for rice. thrilling, I know.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Just finished my 10 page research proposal for my senior seminar. I feel super relieved and now all I have left is two exams and then I get at least a month's break from classes.


----------



## Sophie23

I ordered a cute Pikachu keyring on Etsy


----------



## hakutaku

I booked my dog a vet appointment for his booster vaccine, which I'm kinda proud of since it's my first time booking an appointment by myself (last time he went to the vets I was like 15 lol)


----------



## Plume

I completed my first clothing piece with a sewing machine!

It's a skirt that I made out of a cute vintage German fabric. I made the pattern by tracing the shape of a skirt I already had, and combining it with a tracing of the waistband of another skirt and then combining the two into one pattern...I'm surprised it worked out as well as it did! I made a few mistakes, but nothing too major. The hardest part was the zipper, until I realized that invisible zipper feet exist. I wish I had known about invisible zipper feet in the beginning because it would have shaved hours off of the project!



Spoiler: pictures of skirt!















I've honestly always wanted to make my own clothing but never thought I'd be able to figure it out, so I'm kind of thrilled to make even a simple skirt and even happier that I was able to do it with my own pattern!

I'm also happy that I'm going to have grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner, ahhh.


----------



## a potato

I got my wash tape order in today!! It's from one of my favorite artists, so I'm thrilled to have finally received it. I got quite a few extras too, including a handwritten note! I thought that was such a nice touch. I also got a really cute sticker.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm not feeling well so I wasn't able to go to my apartment complex's 4th of July celebration cookout today but the apartment manager sent up a big takeout container with all the food to my apartment for me


----------



## Dunquixote

I went grocery shopping and found both of my favorite mountain dews plus some new flavors to try (even though I need to cut down on pop . I just tried the Baja Punch and I may love it more than Baja Blast which is a favorite

My mom helped me put stuff I wasn’t sure where to put away in totes and helped me dust; made it a lot less overwhelming.  I did not find my figure’s sword though that she lost :/, not happy about that but am trying not to worry about that right now. just glad to temporarily have my room back in order. 

I found some of my old drawings; just couldn’t find one that I knew was missing from them for a year or more.


----------



## Pixiebelle

Had to take my 15 year old soulmate kitty to the vet because he's been kinda off this week and wasn't sure if his chronic illness was getting worse, but they're pretty sure it's down to the hot weather we've been having and not a deterioration. RELIEF. ♡


----------



## Midoriya

Today was my last day at my current job and I am… really glad about it to be honest.  Looking forward to having more time to secure something better that makes better use of my degree.  I also got some stuff sorted out that needed to be done and had some tasty enchiladas as an early dinner.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I got done with grocery shopping with my mom. Plus, I managed to help her find something for a friend because sometimes we go shopping for her too. I have a good eye for spotting things in the grocery store, so my parents and I have given myself the nickname “hawk eyes girl.”


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that it's Friday and I made it through this week at work. The week wasn't too bad, but this afternoon was a bit difficult. Now, I'm off work until Tuesday and I can't wait to enjoy the time off.

I have the house to myself right now, just me and my dog, and things are so quiet and peaceful. I love my husband but he's the type that needs some noise in the background all the time. Sometimes I don't realize just how much I miss the silence until he's out of the house.

My dog is laying beside me right now and his lips and tail are twitching from a dream. It's so cute.


----------



## Mad Aly

Finally overcame my fear of driving on the freeway (all by myself without any passengers/backseat drivers to rely on lol)! I had an interview today located not too far from me, and I didn't want to pay for an Uber to get there, so I decided to gather my nerves and just do it after being so avoidant and inconsistent for so long. Turns out it wasn't so bad after all, and it was just a psychological hurdle that I needed to get out of the way.


----------



## TheDuke55

Finished work for the day, then went to work at my second job, went somewhere else to put a floor in, and then still had time to work on the vegetable garden and my chest project. Didn't think I would have time to do all of them, but I'm kind of shocked at the time I managed...I am tired though.

@TillyGoesMeow Very cool, it's always rewarding to be able to tackle down a project. Especially one that is quite sizeable. I finished school about a year ago, but it was such a weird feeling whenever the semester would end and there wouldn't be anything else I needed to do and or study, but I always felt like there was lol. Just keep at it, you're almost there and then you can kick back and relax!

@Mad Aly Nice job! On both accounts. It's sort of like riding a bike. After some time, it becomes a bit more natural. I drive almost everywhere now, but I used to be pretty nervous about it to when I first started. Good job taking that first step!


----------



## xara

my day wasn’t very exciting, but my mom picked up a bunch of treats for me while she was out, which made me happy and was very kind of her to do. i’m also able to breathe through my nose a bit more easily today, so it seems that my cold is slowly getting better as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I gotta start visiting this thread more often so I don't look like I'm bombing these posts with reactions LOL.

I had to go for a walk with my mother and sister at 8AM in the morning. Usually around this time, I would be sleeping but I'm glad I went because I got a fair amount of exercise and walked around the neighborhood for at least an hour! It felt good (and tiring) doing that. I even managed to spot a *Nissan GT-R* in someone's front yard while walking.
I took a nap in the afternoon for at least an hour and regained some of my energy from all of that walking.
FINALLY finishing my bonus idea for the celebrating diversity event after so long. I was actually pretty gutted yesterday, but managed to find a workaround which DRASTICALLY saved me time. If not everyone is gonna be on the banner, why not make an image where we're all together? The amount of support I got from people is much appreciated and it's awesome to be in this community. ☺ The post of the image can be found *here.* I'll explain my laptop hardships in a spoiler if you're interested lol.



Spoiler: Story time!



The idea came to my head on June 26th, which was roughly around the halfway point of the event. I got started and saved images of every person who participated. I even had to PM a few people so they would be represented properly!

So I opened up Krita and eventually put in the characters. I started erasing up to the edges of the characters on the same document (which is a huge mistake after looking back on it). When I moved on to more people, my laptop was starting to lag which burned minutes of my time. Eventually, it was lagging on the most simplest actions. This was a recurring theme for *every single person* I was working on, so those minutes piled up into hours and I was pretty much waiting until I had control again. Even then, the lag persisted despite restarting my laptop and I was losing my sanity to the point I started shouting at the screen. To make matters worse, I was on my 75th character and I ran out of space in my document. It looked like something you'd see in those _Where's Waldo?" _books due to the crowding. So I proceeded to make a new one with larger dimensions and started cutting and pasting my previous work to the new document. And what do you know, it kept on crashing even though I transferred one character at a time.

At this point, I was absolutely sad that my work went to waste... Or so I thought. You see, both documents have large sizes. If my laptop kept crashing due to not handling two large files at once, I made a new document with smaller dimensions which equals to a small file size. I copy and pasted my work onto the small document little by little for the purpose of temporarily transferring characters and keeping them there. I opened up the blank document with the large dimensions and added the handful of characters from the small document little by little. And guess what, my laptop did not crash! I proceeded to repeat this process for the entire roster until I was done. For the characters that didn't get erased to the edges, I did it on a separate document to avoid lag and just went from there. Thanks to my thinking, I didn't have to redo the erasing for each character, saving me a TON of hours. I was really happy that I thought about that trick.

Sometimes, my genius is... It's almost frightening. Brownie points for those who understood that reference!


----------



## Autumn247

I got 8 hours of sleep last night after no sleep for 60 hours  thank god , I was not feeling good after that long up, I just couldn’t get to sleep.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I felt a really painful and weird thing in my belly, it was kinda like a dent and I noticed I could slightly move it..
and suddenly "the thing" moved away by itself. I am almost 100% sure I moved around the feet of my girl..
that's like a first time really touching kind of feeling. Really weird, painful but also sooo cute


----------



## CylieDanny

My dad is back from the hospital ^^


----------



## TheDuke55

Baby movement? That's very cool! I remember when my sister was pregnant and she let me feel the movement when it was happening. It definitely is a weird feeling, but very cool at the same time!

@Shellzilla Oof, I remember when I had to render something on my laptop for school and it was taking forever. I had to end up doing it in tiny batches and then finally compile them all together in another program. It still took forever and I remember just working on the rendering from like 4PM until like 3AM one night.

It's awesome that you were that tenacious to succeed and the end result paid off. So good job!


Looking forward to finishing my second job and then having off tomorrow. Going to just chill and do whatever I want.


----------



## nyx~

I decorated my wall for like the third time this week and I finally think I set it up in a way I like it lol. Also, I ordered new earrings that I've been wanting so I'm excited for them to come.


----------



## TheDuke55

Finally have off now and a few games I ordered just arrived. Time to play them all night long! Or until I get sleepy lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept pretty well last night and woke up with almost no back pain today.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a very chill day.  I slept in for a long time and then got up and went to get groceries.  I got some mint chocolate chip ice cream while there, so looking forward to having some of that soon.  I also applied for a couple more job positions, so hopefully I hear back from one of these places.  My family is in agreement that the salad I made the other night is the best, so I’m going to have to write down the ingredients I used and make it again sometime.  Lastly, I’ve been having fun playing Genshin Impact today.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I’ve been mentally stressed, anxious and tired and wasn’t a very good day but some good things happened.

I maxed the specials/abilities and got all the lb orbs I needed for these two event units in a gacha game and I started very late and was going to use a gem to refresh stamina since those missions end tomorrow. So now I can focus on the event that has 6 days left.

Received some kind messages from a couple of friends and acquaintances here since I’ve been feeling really down lately. Much appreciated everyone . 

An artist who was taking a break, the one that inspired me to start drawing came back to twitter again; not sure if she is still on break or not but I was glad to hear what was going on. A lot of stuff happened since her account was unfairly suspended and apparently someone was trying to mess with other social media accounts too.


----------



## xara

this adorable gif that @Dunquixote shared with me!  i love monty mole so much lol. 







my mom also picked me up a few more treats while she was out earlier! i also can’t remember if i mentioned this yesterday, but i’ve found myself a new favourite writer, which i’m super happy and excited about! i love how much reading i’ve been doing lately. ^_^


----------



## Mariah

Fireworks were lit.


----------



## Bloodflowers

there’s a thunderstorm ⛈


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- I stayed up late last night and managed to find a second Pfizer dose for July 11 at a pharmacy, which is exactly three weeks from my first dose. Yes, NACI has said it's fine to mix mRNA doses, but I'd prefer to match if I can. 
- Finished watching _Digimon Adventure_ (dubbed) and the first half of _My Hero Academia_'s fifth season. The writing and voice acting for _Digimon Adventure_ was quite excellent for its time; the same could not be said for the sound and music direction, IMO, lol.  
- Worked out and knocked out my chores this morning, so I have the rest of the day to relax.


----------



## _Donut_

Finally got myself to start painting the hallway & living room after putting it off for weeks, today being gloomy and rainy outside helped a lot


----------



## Shawna

Taengoo said:


> there’s a thunderstorm ⛈


I respect your opinion on thunderstorms.  I hate them.  If I could, I would send mine to you every time I got them in my area. pp



Anyway, today is the 4th of July!  I don't think my dad has anything planned for us, but I am working on some projects for today.


----------



## Autumn247

I’m getting bubble tea today!


----------



## -Lumi-

I haven't posted in this thread in a little bit but that's not because good things haven't been happening! I've just been in a bit of a rut lately and have found it easier to focus on the negatives. I'm going to try and focus on the positives instead, though!

-I visited the doctor for the first time in years last week. I was really nervous to go in because I thought my doctor would be upset that it had been so long (It's been over two years so I can't blame it entirely on Covid). Luckily she wasn't, though! I went in for my shoulder. We still aren't entirely sure _what _I did to my shoulder and I'm waiting on x-ray results but she says it should be better in 2-4 weeks. It is starting to feel better it's more just a pain at night and in the mornings. 

-I baked cinnamon rolls!! They're all gone now, but still. I had been putting off going to the grocery store because my shoulder was hurting so much but I went last week (after my doctor visit) and picked up some of the little ready-to-bake Pillsbury cinnamon rolls. They were so yummy. 

-Today I phoned the pharmacy for my dad. I don't love phone calls but I am getting a lot better at them and I'm glad I called. He didn't want to call (he thought it would be pointless) and I know he would've lost his patience if he had tried. I was on hold for a while (I get it though, it's a Sunday so they're not at full staff) and talking with the pharmacist was a little confusing which I know would've been way, way, worse if it had been my dad because of how sore he is today. Luckily the phone call went well, they were able to refill at least one of his prescriptions, and I think he'll be okay. I made him a doctors appointment but it's not until the end of the month - the pharmacist said I should call the office tomorrow though since it's regarding his painkillers. Another phone call I'm not thrilled about but that's okay. 

-I started watching The Owl House and it is _so_ cute. I love little cartoons like this (She-ra, Little Witch Academia, Kipo and The Age of the Wonderbeasts are also really cute!) and it's been so much fun to watch.

-Last but not least I've switched my avatar & signature over to a cute little summertime theme. I'm so excited to get to use the art that @mocha. created for me!! Whenever I see it it makes me smile, I love everything about it  I'm also using the art that @Plume surprised me with a while ago and I love it so much! I may not love summertime but I love my summertime themed art


----------



## jiny

i finally slept longer than 4 hours !


----------



## Stella-Io

Today was a friend's birthday so I got to hang out with her and two other mutual friends. We went to a restaurant and all around it was a reslly fun time


----------



## LadyDestani

I slept fairly well again last night and got to sleep late today. After several days of writer's block, I started to come up with some more lines for my poem. Plus, I'm off work tomorrow so I get to sleep in again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this is the greatest thing I've seen all year, genuinely made me smile



Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

I would like to add that the fireworks have started and my dog is not afraid of them this year. Yay!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Lots of good stuff happened today:

Had a really good sleep since I went on walks for the past couple of days. My body pretty much rewarded me for using up my energy and thought that getting a well deserved rest is one of the first things to give to me.
I FINALLY got to watch a Formula 1 race! After refusing to televise it for weeks and missing out on a few races (with some being entertaining rip), they finally decided to show it on T.V. in quite a while. It took place in Austria at the Red Bull Ring and there was a fair amount of battles going on throughout the race. I was also getting vibes from the Oprah Winfrey meme of "You get a car", except instead of a car, time penalties were being handed out at a frequent pace lol. I was also pretty happy with the race results today since the podium looked a little different than the usual top drivers and that the championship fight is getting pretty interesting.
Took a nap that lasted for half an hour.
My dad made some hashbrowns mixed with ground chicken, eggs, onions, and of course, potatoes. They actually taste pretty good with a little bit of an eggy taste.
Played a lot of Okami HD today making a decent amount of progress. I thought I finished the game, but it turns out there's a lot more left for me to explore!



Spoiler: Okami spoilers



After entering the Moon Cave, I wasn't allowed to go any further because of being turned away by the imps and thinking I'm just a poor hungry wolf. However, I got a paper mask after defeating an enemy and took the opportunity to make a design. I made the first one which looks like this:




It's fine, but the letter L just dropped off at the end. I thought of a better idea:



Yeah, those imps won't know that I'm a wolf LOL. Excuse my grammar since I was running out of ink to write it. 

After completing the dungeon and going through the cutscenes, I went to a dojo to learn a new technique: Golden Fury. What do you picture when you hear this name? If you're thinking of something awesome, you're absolutely wrong. Turns out, it's just a fancy name of using the bathroom against your enemies to get a bonus item drop if it hits, and yet, it doesn't deal a lot of damage. What's even more hilarious is that I paid 100,000 yen (or just over $1,100 CAD) for learning this 'technique'. I could buy a PS5 with that amount of money and still have some of it left over to get more things.


----------



## xara

got to add the red pansy collectible to my collection today!  thanks again, @Princess Mipha! <3


----------



## a potato

I finally got to do a tutoring opportunity and I found a new rewards website to help with some spending money!


----------



## Midoriya

I went to a neighborhood block party to celebrate the 4th of July as I hadn’t been to one in years, and I actually really enjoyed it.  I got to pet some doggos while there which was really nice.  It was all started by one of us who’s an immigrant, which is actually really surprising to me and pretty much unheard of.  I’m not a political person, nor am I all that patriotic, but it makes me want to be a better person, and to give back to others around me and help change things here for the better.  Anything I can do to make a positive impact on someone else’s life is something I’m all for.


----------



## graceroxx

i'm gonna be meeting one of my online friends in person this month! she'll be coming to my city so i get to play the role of host and show her the coolest places around here, which is gonna be hard since my city is kinda boring LOL. i've never done anything like this before, i'm so excited and so nervous at the same time haha


----------



## Merielle

-I set up another plot in New Horizons and planned to go villager hunting again... only to find Dobie, _another_ dreamie of mine, on the first ticket.  I don't know what's up with my luck in this game so far, but I'm not complaining!
-Lily also agreed to move out!  I love Lily and I actually plan to have her as a permanent resident... just not in the default normal-villager house, as she was unfortunately one of my starting 5. ^^; So I'm actually happy to see her go for now—the sooner she's gone, the sooner I can get her back!
-My mom actually ordered sea grapes for us to try after hearing me talk about them! ;u; I'm so excited aaahhhh


----------



## Dunquixote

Even though I know French anniversary is coming up in this game I play, I did another pull, plus the multi that cost one gem only after. From the first pull I ended up getting the rare recruit I needed for a team in this new raid and a new legend  plus one extra so now i can earn max event points for this event, which is a first. it was stupid to do that but I ended up lucky thankfully.


----------



## jiny

an old friend reached out to me today!!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've only got to work Monday to Wednesday this week and next meaning I get two four day weekends!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my work anniversary - I’ve been there for 5 years now  

Well I do enjoy it lol


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

finished the my uni classes out w/ A’s and now have a month and a half off from classes. Super excited to get back from work and sleep for 16 hours lmao


----------



## maria110

I'm happy to have a day off work since we're closed for holiday Monday, and I get to spend time with my sweet dog and cat.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Even though I need to take about 1 hour of break (heartrate goes up so fast in pregnancy, wtf) between each paper I put on the wall, I'm actually doing quite some progress and it makes me happy and more relaxed to see that I can do such progress in the house  ☺


----------



## Midoriya

I'm resetting my sleep schedule as of today because I slept so much the past two days.  After tonight I think I'll be back to where I want to be.  Even though I don't prefer any time of day over the other, there's something about the mornings that are really appealing.  I completed the newest Archon quest in Genshin Impact as well.  Also dug through the stuff in my room and found a mouse that works with my laptop, so now all I need is a better graphics card.  I'm also having coffee right now, and I rarely have coffee these days, so that's always a treat.  I've also been using this Molton Brown London hand lotion on my hands and after awhile of using it I can already see the results!  My hands are already starting to look a lot healthier.  Looking forward to hearing back from any job applications as well.  With the help of my family I've been slowly updating my accounts, information, and everything else associated with myself to reflect myself better post-grad.  The winds of change are upon us, and I can already tell this week is going to be a lot better than the last.


----------



## Stella-Io

My package has shiiiiiiped! It has a bunch of crystals and it's actually from my state, unlike my last package that was from the UK and the first got lost. Plus I can track this package, so hopefully it'll be here soon.


----------



## Midoriya

I was really close to giving up on trying anymore in life, so I talked with a friend about it, someone who can understand what I'm going through.  We tried to list down all my hobbies with one of them being martial arts and the other being writing, and then it hit me.  _I've been neglecting my writing_.  I thought I lost my book that I had spent a lot of time on, but I was able to pull the script from somewhere online and save it on Word so I can continue working on it again.  All 45 pages still intact along with the original concept.  If I'm not doing anything else right now, which I'm not, then _this _is what I truly believe I should be putting my time and effort into.  I'm going to spend the next couple hours writing in it now, and I'm never going to give up.  

(Also, sorry for so many posts here recently.  This is the last one for now, I promise.  >.<)


----------



## Dunquixote

While I still have an attachment to my house and being here, I think I may be coming to terms with moving. A friend’s birthday is coming up and this is a friend who thought telling someone to not text me again was picking a side, and I still am pretty mad at him. I think I realize that even though I was for the most part comfortable with the group, I still never really fit in and felt like I was an odd ball in the group so maybe it is for the best I move especially since two people I’m no longer friends with and one hosted parties. I still want to be hear when my friend from another country gets his green card but maybe I can see if he can get a ride and visit me or even better if i can drive (and not get sleepy short or long distances or lost). There is a lot of other stuff too that played a factors but not comfortable discussing the reasons.

My jaw is still a bit sore but it feels much better than it was last night and this morning.

My mood has been getting better each day.

Was really happy to see a post on twitter trying to spread awareness for people diagnosed with OCD since I have it and I have been a little troubled from time to time seeing the term misused. Personally, I try to avoid posting about it or my anxiety even though spreading awareness is good. I just don’t want people to think I want pity or to be annoyed with the negativity; everyone has their own problems so I’d had to push mine onto them even thought it is my account.


----------



## Mistreil

i ordered a binder (chest binder -- not the one for papers) early last month and it finally arrived! i never tried something on so quickly, and i love it so much ywy)9 ♥

funny enough, the thing that pushed me to finally buy a binder was the most feminine clothing article i have: a pink pinafore.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm finally reaping the benefits of my massive garden! I got buckets of blueberries, a ton of squash, and a few tomatoes. (They normally don't yield until August so they're super early) I also have some eggplants. The shape looked off, so I googled it and they're Japanese eggplants. Never grew them before, so I don't know when to pick it...it's a lot skinnier and longer than the ones I am used to. And crescent moon shaped.

@Midoriya Very cool! Writing is a great hobby to have. I've been neglecting it myself and when I read your post, it made me realize I should get back into it. I like to draw to, but with writing I feel like the creative freedom just flows so much better. Do you have somewhere where you post your works? Just curious. I understand if you're uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

So me and my family went to a bigger park this morning where there weren't many people around. The weather was also nice and got to do some biking as well. Me and my mom ended up going down this one path I haven't been to before and find myself biking and walking for quite a while. Around the halfway point, I found myself by the lake treated by beautiful scenery (and a golf course on the other side lol). I then continued biking where I was slowly going uphill and got tired, so I had to walk my way up. Granted, it may be because of my noodle legs, but how do people manage to bike all the way up without having to stop? Anyway, I reached the end of the path and entered a neighborhood. I immediately went back the other way and met my mom again. She was walking and thought it'd be better to wait for me since I covered a greater distance than her. All in all, I got good exercise in return so it's a win-win situation for me!
I ate a burger and spaghetti from Jollibee after heading to the park. I was savouring the food since I got tired from all of that biking.
This is gonna sound weird, but I saw a *Chrysler PT Cruiser* on the way home. I know it looks absolutely atrocious which was inspired by very old car designs back in the 1930s (I think), but I personally don't have any strong feelings against it, and that it's hilarious seeing some cursed imagery in real life lol.
Inspired by what I saw earlier, I looked up bad car designs and ended up laughing. Though, *The Homer* doesn't look that bad (aside from burning $82,000 designing it).
Took another nap.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> @Midoriya Very cool! Writing is a great hobby to have. I've been neglecting it myself and when I read your post, it made me realize I should get back into it. I like to draw to, but with writing I feel like the creative freedom just flows so much better. Do you have somewhere where you post your works? Just curious. I understand if you're uncomfortable with that.



Yeah, I really enjoy writing and it's a skill of mine that just needs to be honed.  My dad is a writer and had something published in the past, so I guess it runs in the family.  I write most everything from the heart, which is why it's appealing to readers more often than not.  I've written both nonfiction and fiction, but nothing fictional published so far.  That's why I'm working on this book and still haven't forgotten about it years later, because I really want to get it out there.  I'm not too comfortable with sharing it to be honest, but it combines something I love to do in real life with other elements and is something I know will make for a good story if done right.  You should definitely get back into it as well.


----------



## deana

A few good things for today, I had to make over 100 phone calls at work today and it's my very least favourite job duty BUT my manager seemed really impressed with the job I did so that was really nice. I also found a box to mail a gift in which means I can send that out soon. Lastly, there was apparently FREE MINI DONUTS at my partners work today and he brought me some!! It doesn't get much better than free mini donuts


----------



## LadyDestani

I've been feeling somewhat depressed all weekend, but I'm feeling a bit better today so I think I'm through the worst of it.


----------



## xara

i’m a bit late in posting this, but today/yesterday wasn’t too bad. 

• my kitty was quite vocal with me today, which was very cute. 
• was able to get some medication that i’ve been needing. 
• found myself in a situation that had me feeling incredibly anxious, but thankfully it all turned out okay! 
• @Dunquixote shared another adorable gif with me, this time of an axolotl!


----------



## Alienfish

1 week til my first rona jab! 

Also not 100% recovered from that tum bug poisoning but feeling way better! And the new pillow I bought seem to be doing what it should so feels good as well .)


----------



## Bloodflowers

today we went to the post office, then to the supermarket and then to the electronics store. my phone is pretty old, it’s the iphone 7 and the battery is almost dead so it’s time for a new phone. We only looked at Androids because I kind of hate Apple now. I liked the Samsung A52 and the Samsung A72 (the way Samsung names their phones is confusing, at least to me) and they both come in purple which is my favourite colour. I know I could just get a black phone and put a purple cover on it, but... come on  I think I will get the A52 because the other one was way too big for my small hands   After looking at phones we checked the Nintendo section and they had some Pokemon plushies so I brought home Espeon and Umbreon 


Spoiler











	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021

sorry for the like spree, I got carried away


----------



## Autumn247

-A new episode of my favorite animal crossing podcast came out today, I plan on playing ACNH tonight while listening to it!
-One of my neighbors said hi to me
-My 5-speed KitchenAid hand mixer and 2 loaf pans were delivered today, so I can finally try making banana bread sometime 
-My seltzer water came, I'm trying to drink less sugary drinks and more water so that will be helpful
-There was a thunderstorm today and I love them


----------



## Midoriya

I have another interview tomorrow and my martial arts will be resuming classes tomorrow as well!  Finally, after a year+ wait, I can continue my training!


----------



## King koopa

Tomorrow I'm going to the beach with my family and we're also gonna stay at my cousin's house for a day and I'm so excited because I finally get a night without loud fireworks


----------



## Bloodflowers

sorry to post again so soon but my queen Taeyeon dropped a new song today. I wanted to save the music video til I could watch it on the big TV and I just did and it’s so good! She sounds and looks so amazing! I swear she’s my medicine. I’m so happy


----------



## -Lumi-

This will be a combination post of today and yesterday! I was going to write in here yesterday but I forgot.  

-I got some new little belts! The waistline on the dress I sewed is kind of wonky maybe one day I'll fix it but not today so it looks better when I wear it with a belt, lol. My old belt was falling apart though so I'm glad I was able to find a new one! I got a cute one from Wal-Mart that has little flowers on it that have a sparkly outline? Its really pretty. It came in a bundle with a brown belt and a black belt which I think will look cute with some other dresses I have/are planning to make!

-I also got some little sewing notions like a brown zipper for when I make my fall-coloured dress and then these little clips which I think will be helpful when I'm hemming because pinning hems almost always results in me jabbing myself with the pins!! I've seen them at Michaels but Michaels wanted Too Much Money for them. Maybe the Michaels ones are better quality but I'm doubtful... so I'm happy with what I got! I need to pick up some mock-up fabric (see: a bedsheet from the thriftstore, lol) before I actually start sewing with my good fabric though because I want to try a new bodice type and potentially a new skirt. Maybe just a quarter circle skirt instead of a full one. 

-I made a hair appointment!  The last time I got my haircut was March of 2019, the year before covid hit. Luckily I do like my hair long and I don't dye it or anything so it's not been a disaster not getting it done _but _I am excited to get some length cut off! I was nervous that I wouldn't be able to get in until August but the hair place had an opening a few weeks from now! I'll be going some place new so I am a little nervous but my pre-covid cut was... not very good lol which is why I put off getting it cut for so long. Hopefully this new place is better. 

-My dad went to his physio today. He was saying he wasn't going to go a few days ago when he was really sore from not having his painkillers but luckily with that sorted out he felt well enough to go today. The physiotherapist said that they don't think he'll need surgery and he should heal up just fine as long as he keeps with his exercises which is good! Here's to hoping he actually rests his arm and follows the directions. I think he will, if only because his physiotherapist is a man. Love my dad to pieces but when _I _told him to rest his shoulder he didn't listen. When our _doctor_ told him to rest his shoulder he promptly came home and started cutting down tree branches. After his physio appointment today though? "Doctor said I have to rest my arm!" ksdkdhgkjgdh. He can be so frustrating sometimes but hopefully he gets better soon.


----------



## Dunquixote

I started playing Pocket Camp again and I’m actually having fun; it’s nice to have an active friend.  Bad thing about playing this game is it makes me jealous of the cute items  since I don’t like too many of NH’s items or how they re-did some of the items I had liked (like the school desk: i liked the old wooden texture and the record boxes - they were in a cardboard looking box and in Nh they’re in plastic).

For now the pain has subsided, I think I will save the next pain killers i take for when I get ready for bed.

A bit disappointed I don’t have the house to myself like I was going to since my sister didn’t need my mom to watch her kids, but also relieved in case I ran out of pain killers and the pain got really bad (since I don’t have my own car).

My mood at least is pretty good in spite lack of sleep and pain and embarrassing myself recently with some friends. I just wish there is something that I can do about a few other issues (not as big as the pain but has been bothering me for awhile).


----------



## xara

posting a bit earlier than normal, but today wasn’t too bad! i was honestly quite grouchy this morning/early afternoon but it was still a nice day in spite of that. :’)

• added a new clothing item to my nh catalog + did a trade for the first time in a while. :’)
• finally began working on and completed a short story for my island journal! i’d been struggling with it for a while now, so i’m super happy to have it done! i even lowkey like how it turned out, too. ^^


----------



## Merielle

-The acrylic stands I pre-ordered in early April arrived safely today!!  Now that things are opening up again, the international shipping costs were _much_ kinder this time too, eheh.  And despite having all that time in advance, I kiiinda forgot to set aside a spot for them, but thankfully I was able to work something out! ^^;
-Got Rodeo from a little villager hunt to replace Lily!  Not a dreamie this time ahaha, but I still think he's quite cool!  I actually passed him up shortly before finding Leopold, so I'm glad I ran into him again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

pretty meh day today but I got a few things done 

• worked on a bit more of a jigsaw puzzle today... for about two hours. still not nearly done lol.
• spent my evening doing more coloring as well as watching Shrek 2. that was my favorite movie as a kid and I still love it.
• I'm currently sitting here partaking in some stress relief, surrounded by stuffed animals :>
• I finally have an idea for a drawing that will hopefully pull me out of artists block for the first time since I finished my art class in the fall semester. that class unfortunately did a number on my creativity level but I'm getting back into it!
(also @Shellzilla yes I haven't forgotten our art trade, I'm so sorry about that ;~; )

Now it's late but it's bedtime and, while I'm not really relaxed (I'm never truly relaxed) I'm def ready to go to sleep.


----------



## King koopa

Overall a pretty good day:
@thetessagrace gave me a popsicle collectible which was really nice and I thought I'd never be able to afford one

Got to make a new icon which I like doing

Another quiet night without any fireworks

One of my neighbors who doesn't throw fireworks made us chocolate chip cookies which tasted delicious and made my day  

Got first place in a ranked tour in mario kart tour and I'm proud of myself and I get to have blue freerunning koopa as a reward for scoring in first place


----------



## jadetine

This is minor in the grand scheme of things, but THAT YELLOW HOUSE COLLECTIBLE IS MINE And even better, my friends banded together to help me buy that dream shack. ;_; I love all you beautiful people. @Foreverfox @Firesquids

Also nice:

My kids are asleep in their own beds
I painted a really good looking cat (still got janky human arms/hands goin', tho)



Was caught in a sunshower, which feels nice, as long as I ignore the thought of mosquitoes.
I dunno, I just feel a sense of love and adoration for life right now._  joie de vivre_


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

its been awhile-
Summer has been whatever so far, but a few hours ago found out that my mom impulsively adopted 2 puppies!! ;-; 
they get here on saturday. I missed doggy cuddles so much ;-;
Of course I still miss my old dog very much, but i'm excited to make a couple new friends.


----------



## sophss

finishing work


----------



## Princess Mipha

It took me the whole day, but I finished cleaning the bedroom. It should be as fur free as possible now for when the baby arrives!

 Speaking of the baby, the bed arrived today and it's so easy to unfold and fold it back.. and it's so cute, ahhhh

 The gift I ordered for a exchange arrived just in time. Today is shipping deadline and they arrived today, so that I can send them, phew.

 One out of the two exchanges I'm participating in has sent a present today!! Sad that the other one is completely ghosting me, but oh well.. the more important one has sent 

 Thanks to @Jhine7 and @Croconaw I've got the blue star fragment with the correct date. Now there is just one flower collectible left to get in the right date and my ultimate dream lineup is done <3


----------



## Croconaw

My coworker and I just received $25 gift cards from our manager. She says they were tips from someone who said we were doing a good job. Cashiers deserve tips too. Some customers aren’t always the nicest to deal with, so it’s nice to feel respected. The person wanted to remain anonymous, so I have no idea who the gift cards were from.

I received my pay a whole day early from work. I think it was because of the holiday. It was a nice surprise when I woke up.

I also ordered a custom Bones plush from Etsy, and I received the notification he has been shipped. I can’t wait to see him! Bones was one of my first friends when I started playing Animal Crossing and now he can come with me when I travel!


----------



## Dunquixote

I feel so much better today, though am pretty crabby. Got plenty of sleep. My ear was bothered by my white noise machine and still had small pain in my jaw and teeth but was very bearable. 

I got the starry rug in pocket camp. Which I really wanted. I kinda want the sofa and maybe another rug but going to start saving for the donuts…maybe . I have been having fun playing Pocket Camp still even though the wait for the next day’s cookies kills me as well as the construction time (am contemplating using my free trial but i think i will wait).

I like the AR Camera in the game .


Spoiler: Fun with AR Camera










I don’t think my cat is amused though; I woke her up for both pictures .


----------



## xara

i am running on pretty much no sleep whatsoever atm, but today was good! i just hope that i’ll actually be able to get some much needed sleep tonight. 

• my kitty was vocal with me again today! her lil meows warm my heart. 
• found another new fanfic that i really like! 
• finally have a new entry for my island journal that’s ready to be posted!! i’m super excited to post it tomorrow. :’)
• did an animal crossing trade. 
• scheduled a phone call appointment with my doctor for tomorrow. i’ll have to wake up early and i’m honestly pretty nervous lol, but i desperately need to talk to him about some stuff. 
• my mom was really kind to me today.
• talked to @Midoriya for a bit! i always enjoy chatting with him. 
• got around to cleaning up my switch lite’s camera roll. i’ve been wanting to do so for a while, so i’m glad that i finally got around to doing it. 
• this one isn’t about me, but i was really happy to see that @jadetine finally got a yellow house collectible! seeing others get their dream collectibles is so lovely. manifesting this to happen with me and the crescent moon wand one day.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great time back at martial arts and it gave me that sense of confidence again that I needed a bit more of.  I also made several calls today and am going to be interviewing with several companies soon, including one I was really hoping to get a chance with.  Lastly, I‘m beginning to create a budget sheet for things I have to pay for every month since I am actually paying for things on my own now (besides house/apartment payments), and it feels good to feel like an adult because of it.


----------



## Dunquixote

A gacha game I play has announced a collab with Fullmetal Alchemist!  The game has been really harsh on f2p players more though and we had a lot of back to back good banners and no sources of crystals, which sucks :/. I hope I have enough by then and I have better luck than I had for the last several banners I pulled on. Still excited though . Would love it if in addition to Ed and Al, maybe Greed or Maes Hughes or Mustang gets a unit too (those are my favorites ).


----------



## Kattea

I got my dream job, I get to move to a new city, life is pretty good right now. C:


----------



## Stikki

My amazing wit and intellect


----------



## _Rainy_

I ate fruit loops and ice cream for dinner


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It rained this morning as it was pretty sunny and humid in the last few days, so I got a small relief from hearing noises of rain and not dealing with boiling hot temperatures.
I've been getting a good amount of sleep in the last few days.
I'm noticing that I'm in a brighter mood since I've been going on walks numerous times. I didn't go for a walk since it was raining this morning, but I'm still happy nonetheless. Regardless of whether you accept this advice or not, if you're feeling a little down, try taking a five-minute walk around your area. It's small, but it could just make a difference in changing your mood for the better.
Played a lot of Okami HD today. There were some scary moments and some funny moments. The fact the game was originally released back in 2006 shows how many great games from the past can still hold up today. I wonder why I didn't get this game back when it was first released. On the other hand, I'm glad I didn't. Because of how some moments are scary, even though I'm a young adult, I'd probably get even more scars as a young child than when I played The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess.
Speaking of The Legend of Zelda, I managed to borrow more manga books from the library yesterday. I haven't started yet, but I'm going to read Twilight Princess (which has two parts), A Link to the Past, and The Minish Cap.
I watched some of the Youtubers play F1 2021's story mode for the first chapter at least. I'm excited as to what else it will bring as the story progresses. The writing may come off as meh to some, but it's nice seeing a story mode for racing games in general. They don't happen very often.
Cooked some hashbrowns, except this time it's just a regular one. I like the taste, though, I'm probably going to use one egg instead of two since the eggy taste is more present compared to mixing with other ingredients.
After a few weeks of not drawing, I got started with a new one! So far, I've only finished the sketching stages, but I'm glad it didn't take me too long to complete that stage. Seems like the TBTWC event did more than just duking out against others online!


----------



## vixenvertigo

I wore a new pair of socks today, they were yellow and have a little doodle of an egg on them.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm super elated the Tampa Bay Lightning have won back-to-back Stanley Cups! What an amazing team, it was another stressful yet fun run and I'm so, so glad they managed to run it back in the end!


----------



## Midoriya

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm super elated the Tampa Bay Lightning have won back-to-back Stanley Cups! What an amazing team, it was another stressful yet fun run and I'm so, so glad they managed to run it back in the end!



Yooooo, congrats on your team winning back-to-back cups!  My extended family in Florida has got to be having a good night after what happened.  Kind of crazy to think there’s another Stanley Cup Finals in the books already as I still remember last year’s, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

An artist on twitter who I follow made a share your own art if you’re a minority and I posted some of my art there even though I was quite nervous about it and wasn’t sure if beginners were allowed to post and I was really surprised how much feedback and encouragement I got. That really made my day. I wasn’t going to give up drawing any time soon, though seeing how much I still need to learn has been daunting me and honestly I have been having doubts a little.


----------



## a potato

I completely finished a tube of chapstick for the first time last night.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a really great time with a couple of friends in town, we had ice coffee/ -tea and went into second hand stores  Found me some dvd's and books I've been wanting and weather was a+ so, great day


----------



## hakutaku

England got through to the Euro finals last night!  Admittedly it wasn't the best victory, but it was a victory nonetheless.  

And today I successfully took my dog to get his annual booster vaccine from the vets, which is a big relief. I booked him a follow-up vaccine next month too! I'm proud of him, he behaved himself very well from what the vet said (I wasn't allowed to go in with him since they're following social distancing).


----------



## Stella-Io

My crystals came in the mail today! Alot earlier than I expected too. Also the seller gave me some bonus crystals/rocks


----------



## Autumn247

3 things I ordered came in the mail today:
A book of Christmas songs for Ukulele, can’t wait to try them out/practice! 
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for Nintendo Switch
And replacement wristbands for my Fitbit Charge 3


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Doctors appointment went super well & now I don’t have to go back for a while 10/10


----------



## chocopug

England won their match last night in the Euros, putting them through to the final in a few days time. I'm not generally a soccer fan, but I do enjoy the big tournaments. (IT'S COMING HOME~!)

I had a really nice chicken balti.

I got a Hue bulb kit and set it up. Voice activated lights, yay! (I'm physically disabled, so that's going to be really helpful I think.)

Right now I can hear an owl hooting away really loudly outside, which I love. Nature =  ❤


----------



## a potato

My procedure came back clear and I had some really good ice cream! I got a free coffee too.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got some sponge bob blind boxes today, they now live in my car ashtray because I have to use it for something.


----------



## Dunquixote

I received really cool art from @thetessagrace in Draw the User Above You thread of an OC of mine. Happy to see someone else's take on the character since I'm looking to eventually improve the design. I really like their style; it looks like they could be a character from an anime/manga . This thread always makes me so happy to look at and to post in.  I hope I can provide better artwork in time. 

I finally updated my first island journal post to include my fourth resident's profile pic.  Hopefully I'll get a journal entry done soon (probably not today since I'm feeling really drained). 

I finished the beginner tasks for the summer resort vacation event in pocket camp (thanks so much to three of my active friends).  These tasks are usually so daunting and tedious but since I stopped playing for a long time, and now have two good friends to play it with, I have been having much more fun . I love these fortune cookies and how you can get some of them without paying leaf tickets (sucks though only two per day; gimme more ). 

Counseling was quick today though I think I should have talked more even though my brain wasn't working at the time since I was still waking up. I felt like I didn't have much to talk about since I am feeling significantly better overall.


----------



## deana

I got a yellow lily from the lovely @Princess Mipha so that was a good start to my day. Then I went to my appointment to get my second vaccine shot, cleaned my bathroom, did a bunch of laundry, and took a nap


----------



## Nefarious

The Poodle Moth plush I preordered is finally coming in next week!

Was finally able to pay off that expensive item on Flight Rising someone was holding for me. Another one down, three more to go!

Latest chapter of the MHA manga has me hyped for next week's panels!

Playing Omori in my free time has me really hooked, it's so hard to put it down when I have to haha, but I've been really enjoying the story and characters.

Going to be less busy soon enough and then I'll have more time to sit down and draw again. Hope to jump on this commission with all the pent up drawing itch haha. Also been wanting to draw for some of my newer interests, Omori and Friday Night Funkin' specifically.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I ended up getting my second shot of the Moderna vaccine today! Hooray for being fully vaccinated in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mariah

I went to yoga today for the first time since November 26th, 2019.


----------



## LadyDestani

My mom went to the chiropractor today and she's finally starting to feel better. It's been a tough few days for both of us with her completely unable to walk due to her sciatica. She goes back tomorrow for a second adjustment that should help her even more. I'm hoping by this weekend things can get back to some semblance of normal.


----------



## xara

i’m still running on very little sleep, but today was another good day regardless! 

• discovered a new favourite song!
• had an over the phone appointment with my doctor this morning, and it went well! he sadly didn’t offer much help with my sleeping problems, but he _did_ refer me to a psychiatrist, which was my main reason for scheduling an appointment with him. it seems that i’m going to be stuck on a wait list for quite a while, but i’m happy that i got the ball rolling at least.
• began working on some art for @/makoto! my artistic skills are definitely still mediocre at best, but i had fun trying! i just hope that they won’t completely hate what i’ve come up with. >_<
• finally posted a new island journal entry, and i’m honestly really happy with how it turned out!
• received an unexpected gift from an acquaintance of mine. :’)


----------



## Midoriya

Despite being exhausted for most of it, today was a fantastic day.

- I received my last paycheck from my old job and I’m sitting comfortably right now until I find something new.
- I’m on my way to interviewing with my first choice company, and I’m going to put everything I have into trying to get hired by them.
- I have several other companies I’m interviewing with.
- I met with my job/life coach and had a really productive meeting.
- I started a Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke for the first time in awhile since it’s the summer, I want a challenge, and I have the itch to play Pokemon again.  Looking forward to playing through it!


----------



## rianne

Had a great first day of work with no panic attacks, hooray.


----------



## a potato

I started a new ride of chapstick.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just bought Black Widow from Disney+ Premiere Access and I can't wait to finally watch this long overdue film later on.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm well rested. Normally I never get the chance to have that because of excessive workloads and the such.



NefariousKing said:


> Playing Omori in my free time has me really hooked, it's so hard to put it down when I have to haha, but I've been really enjoying the story and characters.


Very cool! It's always great to have a good game!

I don't really know a lot about the game, but a few of my friends post about it all the time on Twitter. I think they said it's the closest fix to a Earthbound game to them currently.


----------



## Sophie23

My Pikachu keyring came today!


----------



## Jhine7

Probably narrowing down our list of potential wedding venues to 4 after today. Went from 14-7-4. Will know for sure by the 18th at the latest and already have 1 place on hold as we tour the remaining 3. Exciting times!


----------



## Chris

My most recent blood test came back normal. 

I've a condition that impacts my quality of life when left unmanaged, so this is a big deal! I've had a lot of medical treatment recently while trying to reverse the damage that had been done over lockdown. Good test results mean no more injections or medications required now for at least three months.  Except for the COVID vaccine.


----------



## Aquilla

I've been studying at my local library all day today! I had no idea how much I missed being able to go to a peaceful and quiet place to study. Forgot what it's like to be really productive without distractions. I basically haven't left my house for a year and a half (weekly grocery shopping and small nature walks aside) so today was really refreshing ^u^

I'm also fully vaccinated since Wednesday and recovered from all side effects within a day!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Managed to finish up doing all the dishes that were left to do

 Finally finished the drawings that I wanted to do since literally weeks

 Managed to fix the keyholder on a Tamagotchi that I'm trying to resell!

 My fiancé is coming home today. It's been literally month since the last time that he went away for a whole week for work.

 Also my fiancé actually got the upcoming week off, which means.. he will be able to come with me for the (probably) last scan
of our daughter, before the actual birth!!! He never managed to come to a scan yet, as it was never possible with work.


----------



## jiny

im gonna see black widow w a friend in theaters today! i’m so excited


----------



## Nefarious

TheDuke55 said:


> Very cool! It's always great to have a good game!
> 
> I don't really know a lot about the game, but a few of my friends post about it all the time on Twitter. I think they said it's the closest fix to a Earthbound game to them currently.



Exactly! I would definitely consider it a Bound-like/Mother-like (how would one even call it haha) game, it still has the quirky dialogue, characters and music going on for sure, but with a darker tone in the story overall. If you like games like Earthbound, Undertale, OFF and LiSA, you should give this game a shot. ^^


----------



## Bloodflowers

I found a really good fanfic and my husband arrived home from work with my favourite chocolate and cherry Coke


----------



## duckvely

i made another purchase from line friends today while they have a sale! can't wait for it to get here, i love line friends <3


----------



## TheDuke55

I just opened and booted up Mario Golf for the first time today. I didn't think I would like it as much as I am, but it's really fun!

It's great to have one good game out of the batch of the glitchy and lagfest games that I did recently pick up. Two of the games are so laggy and full of glitches/bugs that I would be ashamed of myself if I made and pushed the game out. The company even promised to fix the issues and went radio silent apparently. Should had done my research, but they were so cheap.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a better day for me overall. I got caught up on most of my work so I don't have to come back to a complete mess on Monday. It's Friday so I've got the weekend to look forward to and hopefully getting some rest. Also, I started working on my poem again and revised a whole stanza this evening.


----------



## xara

i _finally_ got some much needed sleep! running on about 6 hours of sleep (in total, not per night) for the past few days had me feeling absolutely awful, so i’m relieved to have gotten some rest.

i also started reading a new fanfic that i’m enjoying so far, and found some amazing artwork of harley quinn ! i’d definitely like to attempt to draw her myself one day.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a very relaxing day, the most relaxing day I’ve had in awhile.  Basically all I did was sleep, eat, and play video games, lol.  Looking forward to several things this weekend as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Got lots of sleep overnight.
Watched a live stream of the Goodwood Festival of Speed on Youtube. In summary, the event is all about seeing many cars from various motorsports from different eras driving up the Hillclimb track. I'll admit, there were so many cars that I did not know existed (aside from a few), but it's still pretty awesome to see them drive by and learn a little bit about them as provided by the commentary and interviews. It was also very nice to see some classic Formula 1 cars as well! There was also a session where cars were being drifted on an already narrow track and I was amazed how they were really close to the barriers without crashing! If I was there, I'd already find myself in the wall lol.
While I had the stream running, I got to finish my art today!
Played a little bit of Okami HD, even if it was only for half an hour.
Had a good dinner along with the fried rice I cooked.
I spent the rest of the evening reading the Zelda manga books I borrowed from the library and already finished them lol. It turns out Twilight Princess has *eight* volumes and I only just finished the second volume. I searched the public library website and it looks like they have the remaining volumes I could borrow! Take that, Amazon! Since Twilight Princess is my favourite game in the entire Zelda series despite scaring me a lot as a child, this makes me really happy since I only expected two parts to this.


----------



## jiny

black widow was such a good movie !!!!!


----------



## vixened

this happened a few days ago but I got new earbuds, and a set of razer products (keyboard, mouse, mousepad, and headset) for my pc on my bday.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I just came across *this post* on Instagram and I cannot stop laughing over it, it's made my day already.


----------



## Sophie23

I had a very good day shopping in Town today  

I bought a dvd with all the Lord of the rings and hobbits

I bought how to train your dragon book 1

I bought Percy Jackson and the lightning theif book 1

I bought Percy Jackson and the sea of monsters book 2

I bought some makeup

I bought some cute pyjamas

I bought pink slippers

I bought a wedding card for my brother’s wedding  which is soon

And I also bought a wedding present for my brother’s wedding


----------



## Autumn247

-I talked to my neighbor a bit
-And my Zelda coffee mug came and it’s super adorable!, also my physical copy of Super Mario Odyssey came


----------



## JemAC

After spending most of the week in hospital following a small abdominal operation I am really happy to be back at home with my family, most of whom I couldn't see in hospital due to visiting restrictions, and all my pets who I've missed loads. I haven't been able to do much else other then rest but it's lovely to have company again, cuddles with my kitten earlier and a sleep in my own bed.


----------



## DaisyFan

I'm happy that the notebook I ordered is coming today!


----------



## -Lumi-

JemAC said:


> After spending most of the week in hospital following a small abdominal operation I am really happy to be back at home with my family, most of whom I couldn't see in hospital due to visiting restrictions, and all my pets who I've missed loads. I haven't been able to do much else other then rest but it's lovely to have company again, cuddles with my kitten earlier and a sleep in my own bed.



I hope you heal up from surgery quickly!  That sounds lovely that you're back home and get to be with your family and pets again.


----------



## JemAC

-Lumi- said:


> I hope you heal up from surgery quickly!  That sounds lovely that you're back home and get to be with your family and pets again.



Thank you! The wound is supposed to heal relatively quickly but been home is definitely making it easier in the meantime


----------



## jiny

im going to a friend’s house for the first time in a while today! i haven’t been to a friend’s house since november of 2019 haha


----------



## Shellzilla_515

JemAC said:


> After spending most of the week in hospital following a small abdominal operation I am really happy to be back at home with my family, most of whom I couldn't see in hospital due to visiting restrictions, and all my pets who I've missed loads. I haven't been able to do much else other then rest but it's lovely to have company again, cuddles with my kitten earlier and a sleep in my own bed.


I didn't know you spent a week in the hospital, but I'm glad you're able to be back home with your family and pets and taking the time to rest.


----------



## Beanz

happy that im finally done cleaning out my old house’s attic. there’s was a bunch of stuff in there that hasn’t seen the light of day in 30 years and there was something from the 1960’s. i also found my mom’s old piano and a record player.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today at work I got to see my bosses small doggie, who's very sweet and loveable. She gave me kissies

Also one of my fav dogs came in today who is a regular, comes in every month maybe. He has cancer and is riddled with anxiety due to kemo-therapy treatments, but he's still a sweet boy. He also gave me some kissies. Also surprisingly today, he was calm when I was drying him off and after that, he laid down! He normally barks all the time (not his fault) and stands up but he actually laid down and chilled before his people came to pick him up.

Also this big boi dog I haven't seen before gave me maaany kisses. Arms, neck, chest, face (I wear a mask so he licked that), anywhere with exposed skin or my face, he gave kisses to. He's a cutie.

So basically it was a dog kissy day. I did get to see some of my fav doggos thou, customers and bosses.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy that my friend @Roxxy liked the drawing I drew for her and that she was happy about the surprise project @SpaceTokki77 threw together.  

My day feels like it still hasn’t really started so I may be back to post something else, but right now her reaction and happiness is what I’m happy about . Sorry if that sounds odd or creepy.


----------



## Bluelady

My mom has sciatica and hasn't slept for three days because of the pain, despite our best effort to treat it. It seems that the medicine is finally working because she's been asleep for about 3 hours now.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today has been really lovely!  

-I was worried that it would be too warm today since we had been having these really lovely cooler days (15 degrees) but today has actually also been nice! It hasn't been terribly hot but it has been sunny which has been nice to see as the past few days have been pretty rainy. Which I don't mind but still, the sun (without terrible heat) is always nice to see too. 

-I did some little exercises and have tried to be more mindful of my eating today. I wasn't able to do any really intensive workouts because A.) I am just too out of shape, lol B.) My shoulder is still recovering and that limited what I could do. But it still felt a little nicer to do _something _at least and I tried to stay away from boredom snacking today. 

-My cats are so soft! We didn't give them a bath but sometimes they're just extra soft so that was a nice surprise. I love them so much  

-I found some great deals today!! I really need to get a job soon though  We stopped by the thrift store and I found even more fabric. I found two that I think will be good for lining as they're pretty lightweight, then two of these sort of soft feeling ones? I'm not sure what they are but I found a deep green and a pink which are pretty! I also found this sort of vintage-kitchen-wallpaper type fabric lol I think it will be cute as a dress! The best part is there is so much of _every one_. I think that some of them are a bit short height wise but they all run really long which is nice. I also found an even feed presser foot and a little like... presser foot with a guide on the side? I have a magnet that sticks to my machine to help with the guides _but _I can't use that if I'm sewing a project where the fabric is covering the metal plate with the thread guides so this foot will be good for that. 

-I also got myself a cutting mat finally! I've wanted once since I started sewing but they're kind of expensive and I could never justify the price when I didn't know if I'd stick with sewing or not. There was a bigger one on sale today though! It's not _massive, _I won't be able to cut skirts on it but skirts aren't too tricky to cut with scissors anyways. I've mainly wanted one for bodices and other smaller things like that because the curves on those can give me a bit of trouble and I'm glad that this size will fit the whole bodice on it vs some of the small square mats I've seen where I know I'd be constantly moving it around to make it fit.

-I made some soup the other day! I initially went out to help my dad just cut up the vegetables for prep but he's been having a rough go in regards to pain lately so I just made the whole thing. It was pretty chaotic because I hadn't been intending to make the whole soup and I like to have things planned out in advance instead of spur of the moment but it turned out okay! He really liked it which was the most important part. I was sad that we didn't have celery for it but oh well


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a good day.  I watched the newest MHA episode and got to sleep a lot.  I’ve had the place to myself nearly all day.  I went into the laundry room to find one of our cats cuddled up on the dryer, so I gave her kisses on the head and pet her.   Our other cat, Lulu, has kept jumping up on my bed today and is being really sweet too.  Baked some fish and had a baked potato while watching the news.  I have a feeling I’m going to sleep well tonight as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I went biking at the park today. I pedaled faster than usual, so I got tired quickly. I'm probably gonna feel it in my legs when I wake up tomorrow haha.
Powerwashed some of the carpets outside in my backyard on a sunny day. Quite satisfying to see the dirt being washed off as I spray pressurized water on them while getting some vitamin D.
Ordered some pizza for dinner.
Greeting *@Roxxy* a happy birthday and seeing her being happy with the greetings and drawings that some members have made in celebration of her birthday, including myself. 
Watched one of the Youtubers I subscribed to do a virtual 24-hour race at Le Mans and observing their racing skills (trail braking is something I need to work on with my already limited tools of using a controller). I'm honestly amazed by their consistency without messing up very often.
*Edit: Missed a point that made me happy. Silly me.   *


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluelady said:


> My mom has sciatica and hasn't slept for three days because of the pain, despite our best effort to treat it. It seems that the medicine is finally working because she's been asleep for about 3 hours now.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I just went through something similar as my mom had a flare-up of her sciatica this week. We spent 8 hours at the ER and then I spent the next few days helping her since she was in too much pain to move. When we finally got her in to see her chiropractor, they were able to relieve the worst of her pain with some adjustments. I hope your mom is able to get some relief soon too.

I'm happy today because l finally got some mint chocolate chip Klondike bars at the grocery store. I've been craving mint chocolate chip ice cream for days now. I also finally got around to doing some yard work today. The bushes and ivy were way too overgrown, but things are looking much better now and it didn't hurt my back too badly.

Going back to late last night, I finally re-started my nightly routine of rehab exercises. I hadn't done them in about 4 days with everything else going on, but now I'm getting back on schedule. I also passed out last night and slept very deeply for a long time. I really needed that.


----------



## xara

i’m back to running on no sleep and am exhausted, but otherwise today wasn’t too bad. i’m definitely ready to pass out, though. 

• today was the lovely @Roxxy ’s birthday! i’m really happy that she seemed to like all of the art that she received (thankfully including what i made for her lol) from the bday card that @SpaceTokki77 so kindly put together for her. we may not talk much, but roxxy truly is wonderful and deserves nothing but the best. i hope you had an amazing day! 
• got 3x nook points.
• found some more new fanfics to read that i’ve been enjoying!
• finally finished and sent over the artwork that i made for @/makoto, and they thankfully seemed to like it! they even sent over some tbt, which was really nice of them. 
• posted a new island journal entry.
• tbt’s second summer event for this year starts tomorrow!! it looks like it’s going to be some sort of scavenger hunt, which both excites me and makes me nervous all at the same time lol. i’m really looking forward to tomorrow!
• got a slurpee from the gas station that’s down the street from my house. it was blue raspberry flavoured. :’)


----------



## King koopa

Today was a great day!
-got black yoshi at gamestop today and I'm very happy because I've been looking for him since I was 12 and now I finally have him:



-tommorrow is the scavenger hunt event that I'm excited for and I'm confident that this time I'll win
-Today was the purple queen, @Roxxy's birthday and she seemed to like my art despite it looking like a little kid's drawing compared to other people's art lol. Still glad to make her happy nonetheless.


----------



## Roxxy

Hope it’s ok to say something here as I don’t normally  Yesterday was the best birthday I have had in a long time. I still can’t get over the kindness shown to me. Still totally blown away, I’m really not used to such attention 

I absolutely adore the birthday card Tokki so kindly arranged. She is so special  I can’t get over the amazing art and so many birthday messages.  Heartfelt thanks for making my day so very special. Wish I could thank everyone individually so forgive me please. Thank you seems so little. I am lost for words again so will send lots of love


----------



## Alienfish

Had a great movie night with myself last night watching two fab movies 

And one of my dearest friends from TBT surprised me and we had a long good talk over at Discord. Made me really happy she popped by cause I haven't seen her in ages <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

MY DOGGOS CAME TODAY AAA

i didn't get that great of pictures of them but here they are



their names are kiki (top) and roo (bottom), after kiki's delivery service and winnie the pooh respectively. they're very fluffy and tiny and i love them with all my heart. ;-;


----------



## Sophie23

I’m watching the first hobbit with mum today


----------



## Mariah

Poppy graduated today.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I got Willie Nelson's book "Letters to America" yesterday, and read over half of it at work, because we were slow.

I'll probably finish the other half today. Lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I finally polished a Tamagotchi that I purchased and decided to customise, as it was in worse shape than I expected.
My hands are hurting so badly now and I can barely feel the keys while writing, but at least the hardest part is done
and I can finally spraypaint it and hopefully resell it. But I know for sure that I won't be customising anything the next
few month, because that huuuuuuuurts


----------



## Jhine7

Went mountain biking this morning, topped off with seeing Black Widow this evening. Touring 2 wedding venues tomorrow and then celebrating my birthday on Tuesday!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I heard some reassuring anecdotes about mixing the mRNA vaccines through friends, so I'm feeling a bit more comfortable with the idea of mixing for my second jab next Sunday.   

Caught up with one of my best friends and got her insights on reusable cloth pads. I've been thinking about making the investment for a while now, and between the guilt of contributing more physical waste and companies raising their prices on feminine hygiene products, I'm planning on making the leap in August. 

I watched the first _Avengers _movie on Friday, and I'm happy to finally know where the line "That's my secret, Captain. I'm always angry" comes from. 

Right now, I'm getting ahead of the coming week's to-do list at work a bit while listening to an audiobook.


----------



## Neb

I got to see an aquarium with my mom and her friend’s family at the coast today! The sea otters were _precious._


----------



## Bloodflowers

today was actually really bad but this cheered me up so much
italy became euro champions


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been another good day! I am so sleepy though oh my goodness   I haven't really done much but the weather has been lovely again and my kitties have both been really sweet.  

I spent most of the day tracing out specific patterns I need for a new dress I have in mind. I want to try making a dress with a peter pan collar and some little puff sleeves! I think it'll be really cute, if all goes as planned. I want to use the fabric that's got a bunch of berries and such on it! I also traced out a three quarter circle skirt - I debated tracing out one that needs pleating done but I just love circle skirts so much. I'll need to get my hands on a wide roll of tracing paper or something, though! I ended up using some parchment paper which did work really well for the smaller pieces (and it feels sturdier than the tissue paper other patterns come on) but when I got to the skirt it was trickier. Trying to tape together parchment paper is really tricky and I don't think it'll hold so I'll eventually need to transfer the skirt patterns to different paper but for now it's fine! My back sure is sore though from leaning over to trace & cut out the patterns


----------



## LadyDestani

I talked to my mom today and she's continuing to get better. She was able to walk some without a walker today, but she still needed to take a rest after so many steps. She goes back to the chiropractor tomorrow, so I hope she'll keep progressing.

I'm also happy about the Scavenger Hunt event that started today. It seems easy enough that I hope to be able to participate every day and get that Coco Matryoshka collectible.


----------



## xara

today was one of my low energy/depressive days, but it wasn’t a bad day at all. it was a good day as instead of just staying in bed and not accomplishing anything like i normally do when this happens, i did stuff and i am so, so happy that i did. granted, nothing that i did was exactly _significant_, but even just existing on days like this feels impossible, so i’m proud of myself for getting through, and for not letting it overtake me for once. ^^

• talked to @Roxxy earlier today, and i was so glad to hear that not only did she like the bday art that i made for her, her son did as well! her kind words really meant so, so much to me, and i’m happy we talked. 
• also got to talk with another dear friend of mine, @Dunquixote, which always brightens my day! i love chatting with her. ^^
• @Toska said some really kind things about me in the “give a user some love” thread! it was an unexpected but absolutely lovely surprise, and i’m really happy to have her as a friend!
• tidied my room up a bit.
• tbt’s seek-ret event began today, and i’m really happy that it seems that i’ll be able to participate fully, and the banner + cocoryoshka collectible are absolutely _stunning_! i’m super thrilled about the tbt prizes and raffle as well! quite a few goodies that i’m hoping to win. good luck, everyone! :’o
• managed to get a good night’s sleep. i didn’t even realize that i had fallen asleep until i woke up LOL, but it was definitely for the best.

i feel like i’m forgetting something, so i’ll edit this again if i remember lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> today was one of my low energy/depressive days, but it wasn’t a bad day at all. it was a good day as instead of just staying in bed and not accomplishing anything like i normally do when this happens, i did stuff and i am so, so happy that i did. granted, nothing that i did was exactly _significant_, but even just existing on days like this feels impossible, so i’m proud of myself for getting through, and for not letting it overtake me for once. ^^
> 
> • talked to @Roxxy earlier today, and i was so glad to hear that not only did she like the bday art that i made for her, her son did as well! her kind words really meant so, so much to me, and i’m happy we talked.
> • also got to talk with another dear friend of mine, @Dunquixote, which always brightens my day! i love chatting with her. ^^
> • @Toska said some really kind things about me in the “give a user some love” thread! it was an unexpected but absolutely lovely surprise, and i’m really happy to have her as a friend!
> • tidied my room up a bit.
> • tbt’s seek-ret event began today, and i’m really happy that it seems that i’ll be able to participate fully, and the banner + cocoryoshka collectible are absolutely _stunning_! i’m super thriller about the tbt prizes and raffle as well! definitely lots of goodies that i’m hoping to win. good luck to everyone! :’o
> • managed to get a good night’s sleep. i didn’t even realize that i had fallen asleep until i woke up LOL, but it was definitely for the best.
> 
> i feel like i’m forgetting something, so i’ll edit this again if i remember lol.



I hope you have a better day tomorrow . Make sure you hug your kitty a lot. Kitty hugs always helps even if just a little bit.


----------



## deana

Went to visit some family today and while I was really not feeling up to socializing this morning I actually had a nice time. The kids are getting older now so they are a little less annoying every time we go visit them  also nobody told me this beforehand but they recently got TWO KITTENS so I was able to get loads of quality kitten cuddle time which very greatly improved my day!

Before someone asks I did not get any kitten pictures IM SORRY


----------



## Dunquixote

deanapants said:


> Went to visit some family today and while I was really not feeling up to socializing this morning I actually had a nice time. The kids are getting older now so they are a little less annoying every time we go visit them  also nobody told me this beforehand but they recently got TWO KITTENS so I was able to get loads of quality kitten cuddle time which very greatly improved my day!
> 
> Before someone asks I did not get any kitten pictures IM SORRY


We do accept rain checks.  I’m so glad you had a better time than expected. That kitten news is so exciting! ☺

Today was not a very good day for me either; super crabby, low energy. But there have been a few highlights:

-New mod members: three of them are my friends (I’m afraid I upset one of my friends the other day and hope we’re still friends) and one is someone I really respect  ( I respect them all so sorry if that came out wrong)
-Scavenger hunt: I doubt I’ll win since I got a feather from a previous event but still that aurora sky and other rare goodies  (good luck everyone )
-Had a nice little chat with @WaileaNoRei @xara @Toska .
-Saw a funny pokemon picture on twitter that I shared with nef and found it funnier due to nef’s response . Nef is so funny.
-Saw another picture of @Roxxy’s cat  (forgot to mention she sent me another picture recently that was really cute)


----------



## Toska

Today was alright! I didn’t really do much but it was great to be back on tbt after being out of service all weekend. 

- I got to shoutout some of my friends here on tbt! I don’t tell my friends often enough how thankful I am for them, so I’m glad I got to show my appreciation.
- had a lovely chat with @Dunquixote! I always enjoy talking with them!
- Got to see the new staff members! They’re all familiar faces, so it will be cool to see how they like their new roles!
- Posted my first submission for the 6 Days of Scavenging event! Really looking forward to participating in the rest of it! The prizes are too good to pass up on.


----------



## Merielle

-This one's technically from yesterday, but I worked in the time to do my first Fishing Tourney in New Horizons!   I got one of each of the items, earned my bronze trophy, and actually managed to catch 100 fish in a row!! ;v; I often over-anticipate and reel in too early, so I wasn't sure I'd ever make that goal!

-Pulled off a victory in Hex-A-Gone for my squad in Fall Guys! 

-Ordered a soundtrack I've been thinking about getting!  Yesterday was kinda stressful on me, but since I got some spending money as a belated-Christmas gift from a relative, I thought I'd treat myself a little.

-Got to try a few new teas today!   The jasmine-lavender one I tried is my definite favorite so far, though the orange teas are good too.

-Participated in the first day of the scavenger hunt and had a lot of fun!

-Found out that the new Shaman King anime will be coming to netflix on August 9th!!  I'm so hyped _AAAAAHH_


----------



## Sophie23

Today I defeated the elite four and Lance the champion on Soul Silver


----------



## hakutaku

My dad got back from his holiday in Glasgow, Scotland! Makes me more excited for my upcoming trip to Edinburgh since he had a good time  Only one week to go!

My friend and I also made plans to go watch Black Widow on Thursday, then have dinner after  ☺


----------



## Autumn247

-I spent a couple hours playing ACNH today.  
-I have an appointment with my therapist in an hour from now over video.  I'm looking forward to talking with her and discussing my problems with anxiety making it difficult to leave the house lately.  And it will honestly be nice just to talk to someone in general because I'm alone basically 24/7 and it's been getting to me.  I'm a total introvert and prefer being alone most of the time but even I need some social interaction sometimes.  
-I'm making a smoothie later, I haven't made one in over 2 weeks which is unusual for me.  I normally make them several times a week.  So I'm definitely looking forward to that.  It will be a butternut squash vanilla cinnamon protein smoothie w/ spinach.  May sound weird, but it's good.  You can't taste the spinach in it and it's a good way to get greens in without noticing you're even eating them.  
-My complete official guide expanded edition (hardcover) for Zelda: Breath of the Wild came and it's absolutely gorgeous plus has tons and tons of information in it.  I can't wait to get into it.
-My copy of Luigi's Mansion 3 came 
-I started playing Super Mario Odyssey for the first time and it is so much fun!  The graphics are awesome and the soundtrack is so cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think my mental health is getting better. I'm starting to accept that an inevitable part of being autistic in this kind of society is having days where I'm just really down, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I would usually put myself down for feeling that way but now I'm accepting it as part of who I am as a person. I need to be more kind to myself, especially because many people don't know how to be kind. I don't need to rely on anyone else for validation of my feelings and states-of-mind. so what if I had an off-day? it's fine, I still cared for myself and now when I have days like that I'll remember to be more gentle with myself too.
I'm also starting to be more aware of my anxiety as well as my boundaries. I think that awareness will help me a lot when I return home.


I'm also going to the beach again tomorrow so I'm really excited for that


----------



## Dunquixote

I just took took my second antibiotic and am feeling significantly better. Have been dozing off which is good since I got no sleep last night and little sleep while waiting for pharmacy to fill my prescription.

My mom is letting me use her room again; my bed has not headboard so my pillows fall off the bed a lot making it hard to sleep sometimes. She made really good minestrone soup since she knew i cannot chew that much solid food right now with my jaw and teeth hurting so much. My mom is the best . I love my mom so much. She and my dad did the kitty iv treatment today for me and she did the litter too because I’m not feeling good. 

Saw Roy Mustang  on the Japanese twitter for my game and in spite not having a lot of crystals left, am excited about the collab. 

I still want to pull on current banner but these collab banners don’t return often. just hoping i get lucky. been many months since I pulled what I wanted on the unit or ark’s debut.

I’m enjoying the fishing tournament in pocket camp though the three hour cooldown to fish is annoying. One of my villagers gave me a hammerhead which helped me reach a goal in the game


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm glad that I'm done with work for the day. It was a very busy, stressful day and tomorrow's not looking good either. But at least I can take a few hours tonight to relax and do something for myself, like play Animal Crossing.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today has kind of felt a bit underwhelming in some ways - I didn't get everything done that I wanted but I also haven't been feeling very well so I'm trying to be a bit gentle with myself.

-I cut out pieces to make a mock up dress! I got to use my rotary cutter and it is _so much faster_. I still cut the skirt out by hand but cutting out the bodice and all the connecting pieces (sleeves, collar, etc) was done with the rotary cutter. I was able to stand up while I cut those pieces out too since they're small enough to fit on my table. I need a little more practice but overall I'm really happy with my rotary cutter!

-I tried to sew together my mock up and didn't get terribly far. I quickly sewed together the skirt and that does fit but the bodice needs a little more work. I tried to blend two pattern sizes together but I was a little nervous about it so I didn't do it properly, lol. The waist of the bodice fits but once it gets up to where my bust is it's too loose - which I kind of figured it would be as that's what my measurements said. I traced out a new version of the bodice and I'm nervous that this time it might be too small, lol. But I'll cut out a mock up of that soon to see! And then once I get that figured out I'll start practicing on the collar and sleeves. 

-I realized that some of the bright orange fabric I picked up the other day is the same colour orange as the little cherries on a shirt I own! I never wear the shirt because it doesn't match any of my skirts (all my skirts have patterns on them so I wear them with plain tops) and I don't like how it looks with jeans. I might pause on my dress mock-up just to quickly make a skirt tomorrow. Well, over the next few days I don't think I'll finish the skirt in a day! Especially if I make a circle skirt because then it will need to hang overnight.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm happy now because I now know what I would like to do with my island. I've been watching a YouTuber named consolecaito and I really love what she is doing with her no terraforming island and wanted to do the same. I found an island similar to hers, but just a little different. So now I'm gonna work hard on it.


----------



## Merielle

-I planned out a pretty decent chunk of a story I want to write today!  ^^  I got some good ideas in the shower, which is rare for me—I usually just kinda blank out.
-I got inspired by some of the really nice name cards I've seen in the current scavenger hunt event, and so I made one for myself!  I'm really happy with how it came out and I can't wait to start using it.


----------



## Nefarious

New fluffy guy to add into the collection! It's like a Samoyed, don't know where the plush starts and where it ends haha.





Also got to watch the Violet Evergarden movie with some friends on Discord, and _oh boy did we all cry like babies_. Going to probably take pain medication for the inevitable headache I'll be getting, but I really did enjoy the movie a lot. Beautifully animated as always, and I've been dying for this conclusion to the series.


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> New fluffy guy to add into the collection! It's like a Samoyed, don't know where the plush starts and where it ends haha.
> View attachment 384487
> 
> Also got to watch the Violet Evergarden movie with some friends on Discord, and _oh boy did we all cry like babies_. Going to probably take pain medication for the inevitable headache I'll be getting, but I really did enjoy the movie a lot. Beautifully animated as always, and I've been dying for this conclusion to the series.



Pretty soon, there will be no bed left if you keep getting squishables of that size . Does the material fall off when you move it; asking since some material on things like fuzzy scarfs or whatnot kinda shed easily.

Super cute (in spite it being a bug _shudder_)


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> Pretty soon, there will be no bed left if you keep getting squishables of that size . Does the material fall off when you move it; asking since some material on things like fuzzy scarfs or whatnot kinda shed easily.
> 
> Super cute (in spite it being a bug _shudder_)



A little bit of the scarf does shed, the previous one I got, Hati, shed *a lot *more compared to the moth. I've come to the conclusion to give them a light quick beat before putting them on my bed to get any loose fuzz off. Definitely going to need a larger bed at this point haha.


----------



## xara

posting this a bit later than normal since i fell asleep, but today/yesterday was okay. 

• @CylieDanny said some really nice things about me in the “give a user some love” thread, which made my day! you’re absolutely lovely, danny, and i’d love to talk more as well! ^^
• @Totoroki told me that they love the art that i’ve made so far, which was unexpected but made me smile! i’m definitely still a beginner and am a bit insecure, but i’m really grateful for all of the positivity and compliments that i’ve received. it really means a lot. 
• was able to do my daily postings on tbt coherently and without any frustration! i honestly always have a hard time putting my thoughts into words, even my most simplest of opinions, so the times where i’m able to do so easily really make me happy. 
• had pizza and breadsticks for dinner.
• was worried that i’d only be able to submit 2/3 items for today’s scavenger hunt, as i wasn’t sure if i had a candle, but thankfully i was able to find one! am about to submit my photos now as well.


----------



## CylieDanny

xara said:


> posting this a bit later than normal since i fell asleep, but today/yesterday was okay.
> 
> • @CylieDanny said some really nice things about me in the “give a user some love” thread, which made my day! you’re absolutely lovely, danny, and i’d love to talk more as well! ^^
> • @Totoroki told me that they love the art that i’ve made so far, which was unexpected but made me smile! i’m definitely still a beginner and am a bit insecure, but i’m really grateful for all of the positivity and compliments that i’ve received. it really means a lot.
> • was able to do my daily postings on tbt coherently and without any frustration! i honestly always have a hard time putting my thoughts into words, even my most simplest of opinions, so the times where i’m able to do so easily really make me happy.
> • had pizza and breadsticks for dinner.
> • was worried that i’d only be able to submit 2/3 items for today’s scavenger hunt, as i wasn’t sure if i had a candle, but thankfully i was able to find one! am about to submit my photos now as well.


Awe Xara your so sweet! I'm very happy to have made your day


----------



## Sanaki

Coming back to my animal crossing island to finish it. It's been a calming change from real life.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got to spend the afternoon with my sister and I haven’t seen her in a few years. I feel like she’s my other half and the only person in the world who completely understands me because we’ve been through all of the same things. Even though it wasn’t as much time as I’ve liked I’m grateful for the time I did get.
Edit: also played some music for the first time in awhile  and @xara said something very kind to me and it made me happy


----------



## Alienfish

Got my first rona jab earlier today! Arm is a bit sore and stingy so far so we'll see if it becomes more numb later :3


----------



## mocha.

Been a bit quiet on the forums while my partner and I adjust to our big move! Lots of happy things have happened over the past couple of weeks though..


My bf and I are currently house searching which is making me really excited! I’ve already been planning what furniture I’d like and how I’d like to decorate it 
Had a busy weekend celebrating my friends hen do & watched the England match
Really enjoying my new workplace, everyone is so lovely 
Finally getting somewhere in terms of uni, all that’s really left to do is wait for my results to come through so I can enrol c:


----------



## Princess Mipha

The Tamagotchi that I was so worried of not reciving, because of how the person acted actually arrived!! 
And it's in better condition than I thought, yay


----------



## Jhine7

My fiancé and I have chosen/finalized our wedding venue! Excited to get married in Fall 2022!

Now going out to celebrate that and my birthday (today)


----------



## Bloodflowers

I was craving spaghetti arrabiata but I have no energy for cooking tonight and husband’s culinary skills are, well he does his best  so we ordered some and had a romantic dinner


----------



## Princess Mipha

Recived something that I wanted. It's the cutest glasses cleaning towel ever and a cute block with a cat on it


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom found the sword from my zoro figure; it got hidden under a box somewhere downstairs.  I am so happy.

A voice actor said something really nice to me on twitter when I was being anxious about going to his streams even though I have been wanting to watch his three houses playthrough. I have felt pretty bad from when I got to another favorite VAs streams and I try chatting with the others so been hesitating to keep going to streams or others; and one of e signing streams I made myself look pretty bad >< been trying to forget that but oof. I wish more people voted for the WoW BC play choice in his poll though; I don’t play Wow anymore but I’d love to see it for nostaglia. Never was interested in FFXIV too much.


----------



## Toska

-I got a ton of stickers today! I’m looking forward to putting them all on my things.
-I also got some Starbucks today, which made me happy. I had a craving for some coffee, so it was nice to actually get some.
-I’m actually keeping on top of the Scavenging event! I wasn’t sure I was going to be able to do it, but I’ve made good time with getting the items found and posted.
-I’m starting to overall feel better, and I’m remembering how kind people can really be. Hopefully I will feel an incline from here on!


----------



## deana

I got some great stuff in the mail today and I've got 3 consecutive days off starting tomorrow  I have been very busy lately so I haven't had a proper rest in a while and these 3 days are just what I need.


----------



## LadyDestani

Jhine7 said:


> My fiancé and I have chosen/finalized our wedding venue! Excited to get married in Fall 2022!
> 
> Now going out to celebrate that and my birthday (today)


Congrats and Happy Birthday!   

I'm happy because I'm feeling a bit better today from a mental standpoint. I got through the most important tasks at work today and didn't have to work overtime like I did yesterday. I'm hoping the rest of the week will go smoothly.

I also slept a little better last night and that's helped improve my mood quite a bit.


----------



## xara

not much happened to me today, but i’m really happy that @Dunquixote finally found the missing piece of their zoro figure! i know losing it had really upset them, so i’m glad that they were able to locate it. 

i’m also happy that i finally got around to selling my turnips in new horizons, and that my soon-to-be submissions for today’s scavenger hunt are all eligible! ^^


----------



## Dunquixote

I just did a gacha pull in one of my games even though it is close to french anniversary and I got the newest version of Sanji and Pudding plus two other new units!  Sanji and Pudding are just so adorable together . So happy i got this unit (and their special is really good). I’m hoping I will have this luck for my other game when I try pulling for Mustang; would be nice if I can get both him, ed and the ark (we get al for free ) but i don’t know if they’re in same banner or only in each respective part.


----------



## a potato

I finally bought the journal I’ve been wanting! There was a really good sale.


----------



## Merielle

-My appointment with my dentist went really well today!  I'm pretty good with my dental care, but I always get a little nervous right before an appointment anyway—and I hadn't been since before the pandemic, so there was that too.  The whole thing took less than an hour, so that was also nice. ^^
-Redeemed my Nook Points and got Isabelle's photo!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i've been at band camp all week and although my legs are very sore i'm doing a lot better than i thought i would be doing! i'm new to my instrument too, and i'm apparently the loudest out of the few others (who actually show up) in my section. i was also pretty scared i wouldn't be able to get the song down but i can already play a little bit of the first movement and that's good enough for me. (just need practice lol)


----------



## Princess Mipha

Fiancé is getting his first shot of the vaccine today! 

Kinda scared of how he will react though :s


----------



## KittenNoir

I'm cuddled up in bed under the sheets with my kitten drinking tea and feeling relaxed 

I am also massaging her toe beans... she pulled my arm towards her with both her paws  as I was patting her and pulled away to type this


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've finished work for the week and just looking forward to four days off again... even though the weather is meant to get warmer.

Oh well only seven more weeks until the start of Autumn!


----------



## piichinu

i have been stranded here bc my major city wouldn’t extract my impacted infected wisdom tooth anywhere until september. i went on a wonderful journey to the town where my dad works and a surgeon here knows him so he did my extraction the same day. plot twist! the week of my follow up they’re actually closed so it was pushed back to july 21st.  from a july 2nd-4th vacation to a july 2nd-22nd imprisonment.

ANYWAY. i have been shopping to keep myself sane. aside from the usual i’ve placed many orders for weeb items from japan through my proxy. one of these orders was a pretty lorge sanrio jp order and it seemed like it was going to get canceled/some items were going to sell out but today it finally arrived at the middleman and all is well, i am consolidating the packages and having them shipped to my apartment today. Praise Jesus


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> New fluffy guy to add into the collection! It's like a Samoyed, don't know where the plush starts and where it ends haha.
> View attachment 384487
> 
> Also got to watch the Violet Evergarden movie with some friends on Discord, and _oh boy did we all cry like babies_. Going to probably take pain medication for the inevitable headache I'll be getting, but I really did enjoy the movie a lot. Beautifully animated as always, and I've been dying for this conclusion to the series.


FLUFFFF!! I need to find one!

I'm happy about having good coffee for the first time in almost 2 weeks. I've been slowly dying without it. It's been painful. Tried drinking the terrible coffee and just couldn't. Tried dressing it to the nines and it was still too terrible.


----------



## Nefarious

Foreverfox said:


> FLUFFFF!! I need to find one!
> 
> I'm happy about having good coffee for the first time in almost 2 weeks. I've been slowly dying without it. It's been painful. Tried drinking the terrible coffee and just couldn't. Tried dressing it to the nines and it was still too terrible.



It's the Mini Poodle Moth from Squishable! Heads up though, they're still being sold on preorders, so you might not receive them right away. It took this little guy 2 months to get shipped out to me.


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> It's the Mini Poodle Moth from Squishable! Heads up though, they're still being sold on preorders, so you might not receive them right away. It took this little guy 2 months to get shipped out to me.


Not me rushing to order it right now lol - thank you!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Searched for at least 2 months for a commode that was already used, but of course in good condition to save some money.
Problem is, they are sold so fast.. .-.
But today I was finally fast enough and managed to get one!! 65€ instead of 140€ new, can't complain


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This technically happened yesterday sooooo... I got in some more parking practice at a spacious parking lot. When we arrived, we saw a rabbit! Apparently, they appear there regularly for some reason. Anyway, while I still do make a few mistakes, I'm getting even more comfortable that it's almost becoming second nature to me thanks to the mirrors. Even though there were very few cars parked, I treated it as if it was full of them. There was a cool breeze while moving around because of the cool temperature.

I also had a little fun revving the engine a bit. I got it somewhere up to 4000 RPM which was fairly loud. I'm not really used to hearing the car revving up that high (aside from my dad trying to drive up snowy roads during winter), so I feared that I might put a strain on the engine despite being roughly halfway to the redline which is at 6750 RPM. Not gonna lie, I was tempted to do other things, but I thought better of it as I do not want to put myself, my family, and the car in jeopardy. I'd really love to drive on a race track, but the one nearest to me is a few hours away haha.

Finally, if you're curious about what cars I saw on the road, I saw a *Toyota Celica GTS* and a *Chevrolet Camaro*, the same car that's used for Bumblebee from Transformers.

Oh yeah, and I got a very good sleep once I got home as well.


----------



## Autumn247

I did 15 minutes of relaxation yoga.  And my friend released a few chapters of her novella on Kindle Vella so I read those


----------



## xSuperMario64x

listening to dance music from my childhood always puts me in a good mood 

also starting to find my gratefulness again, I guess it was hidden under my depression for so long. I found another plushie that I really want but it's a little pricey and it made me realize I'm so grateful for the plushies I already have. I especially love the big arctic fox plush I have, he's so soft and cuddly and he and the others are just perfect


----------



## Dunquixote

One more day until the Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood collab. I am so stoked in spite being frustrated with the f2p crystal situation. I hope I’ll get lucky and have enough to pull again on another banner that is still going on.

Talked to a friend last night about not being able to play genshin on my phone and he told me me about it being on ps4, which I forgot and that I won’t need ps plus to play. so I am kinda excited about that; still need to hook up my systems (been unhooked since my room was painted).

Feel a little better after talking to @Roxxy earlier . 

Relieved that my dad got my gray cat in to the vet tomorrow; she has been hiding in the closet when she normally sleeps in the kitchen so I was a little worried she wasn’t feeling well.


----------



## Stella-Io

Went shopping today and got some air drying clay since I can't use the oven hardening clay. Plus, I can use this whenever I want (my parents are annoyingly weird about things). I've wanted to make a mini Goddess Satue and the horned statue from LoZ: Breath of the Wild so hopefully it'll come out okay! I bought alot of clay incase I messed up. I've never used clay for a serious craft project before so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm halfway through the work week and I slept pretty well again last night. I'm also happy that I have all three of the scavenger hunt items for today. I only had two items the past two days and I was worried things would start getting more difficult. I really want that Cocotryoshka collectible. Plus, more chances at the raffle are always welcome even though I don't expect to win anything.


----------



## Midoriya

I didn’t realize this until today, but I received a message yesterday saying my first choice company wants to interview me!  I’m beyond stoked for this and definitely going to do my best in the interview.  I also have a couple new possible job leads and I went to martial arts again tonight and had fun while there.  I also got better sleep the past two nights and I’m starting to feel more like myself again.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm really happy that I ended up getting an 11% raise at work! Even happier still that it sounds like there is a chance I can remain working from home even once most people return to the office, which is really good considering that I was fully expecting there would be no chance of that happening.


----------



## Alienfish

Arm finally not hurting from the jab anymore, nice weather AND I got to sleep. ****ing seagulls.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally some SUN !!!!!
I don't think I had a whole day of sun since literally month


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice day! I got my hair cut, then met up with my friend, bought some new converse high tops, got Starbucks, went to watch Black Widow, then got dinner afterwards    To top it all off, the weather was really good too


----------



## Autumn247

I took the bus to the grocery store to do my shopping.  May not seem like a big thing but I'm working on getting over my agoraphobia so it was a very big accomplishment for me!  

The guy at the deli counter was very nice, and so was the cashier and bagger at the checkout lane.  I got everything on my list.  

The only problem is the 1/2 gallon of milk started leaking in my backpack while I was waiting on the bus to go home, so I had to throw that away before I got back on the bus, and I'm missing 2 avocadoes I bought, not sure what happened with those, the rest of my groceries were fine. But despite all that it still was a good day!

I ordered some of my favorite cappuccino mixes on Amazon earlier too.  So I'm happy about those coming.  I'm trying to eat healthier so those will just be like for special occasions/and rewards for making progress on my mental health issues.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Autumn247 That stinks about the milk, but at least you had a nice day and were able to get some chores done! It's possible the avocados were in the bag with the milk?

Thanks for reminding me, I have to repot my avocado tree because it's getting too big for the one that it is in.

@Dunquixote Glad to hear that your cat was able to make it to the vet. I know you said they were having urinary issues or something of the such. I had to take my kitten to get a growth removed from her head not that long ago.

I've checked out that game, as it does look interesting. It kind of reminds me of a game I used to play, Phantasy Star. I have such a huge backlog of games, I should probably finish them first though lol. I hope you enjoy it when you pick it up!

I should really get back to playing Persona 5. I picked it up since Joker made it into Smash, but I'm really not that far.

@Shellzilla I don't know if you're interested in it, but I know someone around me who has one of the old Model-T Fords that you have to hand crank. I'll share a picture the next time. I just notice that you mention all the vehicles on your walks/drives and thought it might interest you.


----------



## squidpops

Broke out my depressive slump to go get my hair cut, beard trimmed up nice and neat, and I took the trash out of my room.
My hair and beard were really affecting my self-esteem as of late, I looked so scruffy and unkempt, and the trash was making my room smell horrid.. So I'm really happy with myself for being able to do the small things today. Depression is tough but I'm going to be tougher.


----------



## Jhine7

Booked the venue 2 days ago on my birthday.

But today finalized the date. Officially getting married on 10/16/22


----------



## Bloodflowers

Jhine7 said:


> Booked the venue 2 days ago on my birthday.
> 
> But today finalized the date. Officially getting married on 10/16/22



Good choice! It’s my birthday hehe ^^

congrats!   and happy belated birthday


----------



## Dunquixote

Jhine7 said:


> Booked the venue 2 days ago on my birthday.
> 
> But today finalized the date. Officially getting married on 10/16/22



That’s so exciting! Congrats! 

I’m happy that I made it to a stream; felt more comfortable this time though I think the group seemed more chill and less hey I want attention than they were for this other VA I like.


----------



## Jhine7

Taengoo said:


> Good choice! It’s my birthday hehe ^^
> 
> congrats!   and happy belated birthday


That’s awesome! And thanks so much 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> That’s so exciting! Congrats!
> 
> I’m happy that I made it to a stream; felt more comfortable this time though I think the group seemed more chill and less hey I want attention than they were for this other VA I like.


Thank you!!


----------



## Stella-Io

My boss brought her small dog to work today. I came in the shop and saw her in the other room. When she saw me she instantly ran up to me all the way across the room, I didn't even call her or anythin. She also wanted to go on my lap to my face to give kisses She's so precious!


----------



## nyx~

After months of thinking about it I finally got my hair cut and surprisingly like how it looks! It used be a little longer than halfway down my back and now it's barely past my shoulders. I also went to the bookstore and got some new manga volumes I'm excited to read!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday. I'm ready for this crazy work week to be over. I'm also happy because I think I have all 3 scavenger hunt items again today. I just need to confirm that I do in fact have a t-shirt with a rainbow on it, but I'm pretty sure I do.


----------



## xara

today was uh,, disgusting to say the least LOL, and i can’t tell if my emetophobia is now cured or worsened thanks to everything that happened, but today wasn’t all bad. 

• did a few animal crossing trades.
• all of my submissions for yesterday’s scavenger hunt were accepted!! i was pretty nervous as the only thing that i own that resembles perfume is a small bottle of essential mist, but thankfully it counted! i also have everything for today’s hunt as well, so i may be able to get my hands on the new unveiled quirky collectible after all. :’o
• my mom bought me a milkshake from a local restaurant! after the events of today, i can assure you that me drinking it was probably Not a good idea, but so far it’s stayed down so. 
• a new chapter of a fanfic that i’ve really been enjoying was published! reading it was definitely a nice note to end today on. :’)


----------



## jadetine

I have been feeling a lack of self-esteem lately; kinda stuck in a cycle of everyday life without feeling noticed or really appreciated irl (which is why I've been churning out as much art here as I can, it's exhilarating to make art that people enjoy). And then, out of nowhere, @Roxxy dropped an adorable painting of Ketchup in my inbox. It's so nice to receive such unsolicited kindness! I would post it, but I want her permission first, and I'm sure she's firmly hugging her pillow right now, lol. 

I've been working on @Dunquixote 's art request forever, and I am finally making progress (TY darling, for being so patient and kind). In my line of work, we have something called "the rule of threes" where things happen 3 times in a row. I made a trio of summer signatures, and now I'm on my third cat painting.   I hope I have enough art stamina left for the August camp event coming up! I'm excited for it!

Also, I'm sitting around -2000 tbt, so I have high hopes to nab something nice from the scavenger raffle; I am feeling so relieved to have found all the items so far!


----------



## Corrie

Been reliving nostalgia from rewatching Digimon Adventure and Pokemon Indigo League! They're both super cheesy and the animation is terrible lol but it's been a lot of fun!


----------



## King koopa

Today was a pretty good day despite my mom getting in a fight with my dad over bills which they resolved:

-Exicted for the final round of the event so that I can get the new coco co... I'm not even going to try to spell it collectible for @Valzed 
-Beat the bowser's fury part of 3d world and I'm proud of myself because it's a great game and deserves a sequel.
-My cousin is going to visit us later this weekend and I'm very excited because I haven't seen them since I was a kid lol 
-Ealier, @LittleMissPanda posted on my profile and it made my day! I enjoy making those little stories in my signature, and I'm glad she does too 
-And speaking of my signature, I came up with an idea for the next chapter of the story which I will reveal in August.
-Really excited for the raffle as I've been buying tickets left and right and I hope I can win a purple star fragment collectible so I won't have to wait 15 years until I can afford one


----------



## Merielle

-We had some brief sun showers today!  I think sun showers are really pretty, and we don't see them too often.
-My younger cat curled up against my legs, rested his head on my feet, and took a little nap today.  He hasn't cuddled with me on the couch in months (though he insists on bathroom cuddles daily, the little weirdo) so I was really happy.  I'm not sure if he was in an unusually cuddly mood or if he's picked up on my knee being hurt and was trying to comfort me, but either way it was super sweet.


----------



## CylieDanny

My day was pretty aweful, and got worse. But, I have my cat snuggling with me,

It's nice to have a fluffy friend


----------



## Princess Mipha

Kind of weird to say that I'm happy about it, but for whoever read what I wrote in "What's bothering you" might understand better.
Anyways.. we had a group called "family" and I wrote in it, that I don't accept to call someone family, when he sees me as disabled
for being pregnant and that I leave the group because of it. Both cousins and my brother immediately asked what's up and made
sure I'm fine.. my male cousin, who I never talked to even instantly knew who it was that said it and he left the group aswell!! 

It made me smile to know that they actually seem to care


----------



## Raven_

I am done with my final exams so I am going to graduate soon (hopefully lol) and today I received a package sent by my future work place! It was a really nice surprise. I am still scared of my future after graduating but that definitely helped with easing my concerns a little bit


----------



## Sophie23

I couldn’t resist purchasing this beautiful silky pale pink Eye Mask from http://Katieloxton.com …!♡ Finished with the lovely embroidered sentiment 'Sweet Dreams', it look so perfect~♡(ෆᵒ̴̶̷꒳ᵒ̴̶̷ෆ)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It's Friday hooray! It's been a really dead week work wise which has been fantastic for the days I'm home. I've been able to crack open the Switch and play some games. Hoping today is the same!


----------



## Alienfish

Found a good new(well, used) handbag! been searching high and low, new and second hand, and finally found one in one of the second hand stores i went to today. no more mini bags or stuffin pockets lol!


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Been reliving nostalgia from rewatching Digimon Adventure and Pokemon Indigo League! They're both super cheesy and the animation is terrible lol but it's been a lot of fun!


lol oh dang I remember that show. -Digimon are the champions!- I love how they just decided to do the silliest lines in the dub. 'Drink your prune juice!' and the one mom who made terrible meals (due to the dubbed lines)

@Koopadude100 Nice! I just picked up Bowser Fury myself not too long ago. It's really fun! Hopefully they can utilize what worked with BF and make like an Odyssey 2.0 sometime in the future.

@xara Sorry to hear that your day yesterday wasn't the best, but at least you had a few things to look forward to! Sometimes those little silver linings make the day that much more bearable. 

You reminded me that I should really get back to my stories. I have a few people who read them and they're probably wondering what is going on lol.



LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday. I'm ready for this crazy work week to be over. I'm also happy because I think I have all 3 scavenger hunt items again today. I just need to confirm that I do in fact have a t-shirt with a rainbow on it, but I'm pretty sure I do.


My Fridays are actually my Saturdays. So I totally get that. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow evening so I can finally get a day off, relax, and just do whatever I feel like doing lol. I hope you're able to kick back and relax yourself now that it is Friday night!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a good visit with the chiropractor this afternoon. My back pain was acting up again for the past two weeks due to all the stress I've been under, but I got an adjustment and a massage and it's starting to feel better. She told me to make sure and rest this weekend, so I'm hoping I'll be able to do that. So far, it's been a quiet Friday evening at home.

I finished the scavenger hunt and managed to collect all but two of the items during the whole week, so I'll be able to get a Cocotryoshka collectible.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had a few good things that made me happy today.

I'm almost there in completing the 6 days of scavenging. Unfortunately, the last hunt caught me out since I don't have a mousepad (I think I do, but its condition is bad) and I may not be able to get the mysterious collectible. However, looking back at it, there have been a couple of instances where I'd be unable to find all the required items in the previous hunts if I wasn't persistent enough or being lucky. One moment was finding fresh fruit. If my parents didn't go grocery shopping the other day, I'd be done for. Another one was finding an object with rainbow patterns. This requirement is more specific compared to other items and while I had some objects in rainbow colours, it didn't meet the rest of the requirements. Thank goodness I kept looking around the house and found a rainbow dress that my sister has lol. Overall, I had fun finding the items needed for the hunt!
Made some more progress in Okami HD. I can't believe I already sunk 40 hours into the game nearly a month after I bought the game. And I still think I have some way to go before I reach the ending! No doubt it's become one of the best games I've ever played.
Did some pushups throughout the second half of the day.
Played Super Smash Bros. Ultimate online with some members for a couple of rounds! I'm not entirely sure who played with me because their nicknames are different compared to here. Though, I do know one thing for sure is that *@Midoriya* was there and got to face him in a 4 player free for all! I'll admit, I got destroyed since I had to fight input lag throughout those battles I participated in, but I did get at least one KO during my time there (Midoriya, if you're reading this, I'm now aware of your Dark Pit electroshock spamming strategy and that it worked against me and others lol. Don't worry, I still had a good time or I wouldn't be typing this. ).


----------



## _Rainy_

Thanks @Dunquixote for the laughs today . I needed them.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another moment to be happy about this evening. I was sitting on the couch with my dog curled up beside me and he started dreaming. His tail starting wagging in his sleep and slapping my arm. It was so cute!


----------



## Merielle

I had a nice conversation via text with a person who was doing vaccine outreach.  At first I felt a bit silly for responding, because I afterwards I thought it was probably an automated message, but it actually _was_ a person!  Anyway, we had a really pleasant (and brief—I didn't want to take up their time) little exchange.  Also kinda proud of/surprised at myself; normally I'm too anxious to respond to stuff like that at all, eheh.


----------



## kuromi <3

I'm happy that I got a new record for crying I got 22 mintues


----------



## Dunquixote

Totoroki said:


> Thanks @Dunquixote for the laughs today . I needed them.



Thanks for the bunny picture . I always love seeing what mischief (or good) your buns are up to .

Today felt like a better day.  Happy to hear from a friend a couple days ago and again today.

I was able to clear this raid and ambush with a team I found on Nakama. I only was able to clear it once and have been struggling to find a team to finish collecting the materials to evolve and limit break the unit. took me a couple tries since i kept forgetting to use the super type special after the special or something stupid.

I finished a drawing today .


----------



## a potato

I received my package of art from one of my favorite artists! Postcards, washi tape, and stickers! My journal is also in transit, so I’m super excited about that, too.


----------



## Croconaw

My custom Bones plush is perfect and it’s finally arrived. The fabric is very soft and I’m happy for him to travel with me. He’s very high quality. It’s definitely better quality than most items made by Nintendo.


----------



## hakutaku

My brother came over last night so we all had a nice long chat until like 1 AM lol. We're heading to Edinburgh tomorrow so that's exciting! 

I've also found myself getting back into Pokemon recently, so I finally completed the Delta Episode on my Alpha Sapphire game. I'm happy about it since I've been kind of bored recently with no specific interests/hobbies that can keep my interested.


----------



## .MOON.

I’m happy I get to drive my own car again. I’ve been without it for a couple of weeks and I missed driving her.


----------



## mogyay

i had a good day!! i went to the beach & i saw my sister! and i had a rly nice lunch and then i had ice cream while we walked along the shore!!!! and i got to wear a nice summer dress for a change bc the weather was sooo good. now im just chilling with a beer feeling content


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

Today I am going to make some chocolate chip muffins because I have been wanting to bake for the last few weeks. I'm also probably going to play some skyward sword while watching some Hero Academia.. pretty relaxing day.


----------



## TheDuke55

FedEx probably lost my package that I mentioned somewhere on tbt. I thought it was going to be such a hassle trying to get either FedEx or the supplier to refund me, but it wasn't as much of a problem as I thought it would had been. Yeah I had to be on the phone for like an hour, but money doesn't come easy to me, so I am just glad that I got it back. Won't be doing business with that supplier anymore or supporting anyone who uses FedEx as they're always late or lose my stuff.

Kind of a bittersweet victory. But I got my money back so that makes me happy lol.

@Croconaw That plushie is awesome! I can tell by the pic alone that the quality and craftsmanship is good! Nice stitchwork and all. Glad that it got to you and that it's everything you wanted! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this custom made? Was it on Etsy? I saw someone making the villagers in hotdog suits there, it was hilarious.


----------



## Croconaw

TheDuke55 said:


> @Croconaw That plushie is awesome! I can tell by the pic alone that the quality and craftsmanship is good! Nice stitchwork and all. Glad that it got to you and that it's everything you wanted! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this custom made? Was it on Etsy? I saw someone making the villagers in hotdog suits there, it was hilarious.


Yes, I got him on Etsy! I was debating between him and the Mac. I may get a Mac in the future with his original aloha tee.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I had a quiet day at home and got a decent amount of sleep last night. It was just me and my dog for most of the day. I watched a show that I've been enjoying, talked to my mom for a long time, and worked on my poem some more.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today wasn’t a bad day, but wasn’t that great either. 

I wasn’t expecting a reply or like but a voice actress liked my kitty picture I shared in response to hers . I know it is kinda silly, after all I get annoyed sometimes seeing how desperate people get for attention (that is my one fear on twitter is that my posts read off as “desperate for attention” since I really don’t want to be). I love seeing voice actors post their pet pictures and then seeing others post their pet pictures; pet pictures just make me so happy .

Oops sorry got carried away.  

I browsed some artists that have been linked in a thread I posted and looking at the artwork made me really happy, though I am having doubts if I can ever reach their level being this late in starting to learn artwork. Not sure if I’m making progress either since I’ve
slowed down since doing the persona drawing. I feel like I am just drawing and wandering blindly.


----------



## Nefarious

Just happy it's been a quiet and relaxing day. Finished Omori (it really is such a great game and has quickly become a new obsession!) and got a confirmation email this morning that my next Squishable should be shipping out in a couple of days. Going by my last preorder plush, it should be arriving on my birthday next week (which I find a little funny haha). I also got to work on a commission, I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along so far.


----------



## Merielle

My mom and I convinced my aunt to get New Horizons!!  She's recently retired and has a lot more time than she used to, and she's been wanting to play some video games with me, but we haven't had a lot of games in common (I've been trying to talk her into Fall Guys, and she's been trying to talk me into Borderlands, which... I think might be a _wee_ bit rough/dark for me, eheh). But now we'll be able to play AC together!  She's a cat lady in real life and is planning to have an island of all cats—or mostly cats, if she meets someone too cute to pass up—so I've starting collecting some cat-related gifts for her (cat tower, kitty litter box, pet food bowls, pet bed, cat grass) to help her get started!


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I had a great day at work and they played music from a band I like just because they thought it'd be cool, I feel so lucky to have such an awesome job : )


----------



## Jumbo

I had gotten some new shirts and some records


----------



## _Donut_

Finally the weather is dry & sunny again. I live close to flooding area in Europe which has been rough the last couple days, luckily our city was spared from the biggest damage, the towns seen half destroyed on the news are only a few minutes drive away from us. Luckily, sun is shining again now and the next week its going to be mostly dry which is going to help get the water levels go down again. Thoughts & prayers to all the victims in the region


----------



## TalviSyreni

Even though summer is my least favourite season knowing that my favourite summer month (August) is only two weeks away has made me smile today.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I have a new Razer Huntsman Mini 60% keyboard and it's so short and matt and minimalist. I'm unreasonably in love with it! Also, the sounds! Very crispy, satisfying click-clicks! I just want to type a lot so that I can hear my keyboard talking to me. I fear I might have finally lost the last of my few elderly marbles over this. ♥


----------



## TheDuke55

@NefariousKing Oh nice! Do you have anything planned for your b-day? One time I just used my b-day to take off from work and play games all day. It's always great to have a verification that something has been shipped/delivered.

@LadyDestani Having a calm day at home is sometimes the best. Being able to chill and recharge your batteries and the such. Hope your day and night was pleasant!

@Dunquixote I know you probably hear this a lot, but you just have to keep at it and practice. For what it is worth, I think your drawings are great. I only say the first part, because when I started drawing my stuff was so bad. Like anything, cartoonish, realistic, still-lifes ect. But I just kept at it and eventually I saw some talent in it. It's sort of like picking up any hobby.

I know coming from someone who has never shared any of their art here and is on a very long break (so I probably will need to get back to where I was) that this probably comes off as bad advice.


----------



## Nefarious

TheDuke55 said:


> @NefariousKing Oh nice! Do you have anything planned for your b-day? One time I just used my b-day to take off from work and play games all day. It's always great to have a verification that something has been shipped/delivered.



Nothing planned, birthdays for me are usually just regular days, just that I get cake at the end of it haha. Family sometimes pulls something though, so may have a small get together.


----------



## Bloodflowers

My husband’s parents bought a little cabin on the edge of the woods and they said we can use it any time. They gave us a video tour and it’s so cosy  I want to spend my birthday there in the autumn


----------



## Autumn247

I did laundry! And took out the trash!  I've been lacking motivation for quite awhile and things were starting to pile up.  I feel much more motivated today.  I actually woke up at 8 and got out of bed and stayed up.  Made a really delicious smoothie earlier.  I'm just enjoying the rainy overcast day, watching stuff on Netflix, reading, playing videogames, coloring in my coloring book.   I might practice ukulele later


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Slept in this morning
- Cleaned my bathroom
- Did research into pre-built gaming PCs and I've come to a decision. Now, I just need to wait until Black Friday to see what deal there may be. 
- Found some good resources for a new practice to implement at work, so I'll be writing up a proposal and sending that off to my boss and his boss this afternoon. Busy week ahead, so it's good to get ahead of the game.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Some of the stuff that made me happy happened yesterday, but I'll post a couple from today as well.

*Yesterday*

Watched a bunch of old top gear videos and got a laugh out of them. The three hosts Jeremy Clarkson, James May, and Richard Hammond can make even boring topics entertaining with their silly arguments and humour.



Spoiler: Okami stuff. No story spoilers involved!



So I finally completed Okami HD after roughly 42 hours of playing it! The cutscenes leading up to the final boss of the game made me a little sad, but happy at the same time due to the events I've done throughout the game. I'm not gonna go into detail as it contains spoilers. As for the final boss itself, it was tough, and had to figure things out on the fly. As I got to the second half of the battle, I heard *this soundtrack* that gave me goosebumps and pushed me to give it my all. Almost gave me tears even. After that, I beat the final boss of the game and got to see the ending and credits. As a bonus for doing so, I was awarded extras of concept art, soundtracks, and other stuff! Oh, and there was a new game plus option I started up on a separate save file. Am I going to play through the entire thing again? Heck yes I am! This game is worth way more than the $12.68 Canadian that I paid for. Sure, there are some flaws just like every other game, but it gets so many things right which has definitely become one of the top 5 favourite games I've ever played. I said a while back that Okami feels like a Zelda game. Well, I've come to the conclusion that the one that gives me the most vibes is Twilight Princess (after all, you are playing as a wolf!). Can we get Amaterasu for Smash Bros., please? 




*Today*

I got to watch the Formula 1 British Grand Prix today! It was a little uneventful, but there were some battles throughout the race. Though, things were getting intense near the end that my heart started racing (pun not intended). There was a racing incident that's pretty controversial and the haters are gonna have a field day with this. However, I am staying well clear away from the race highlights video and social media where those types of people will just spew hate, toxicity, and needless arguments since I've got better things to do. Besides, what good will come out of it?
Sort of staying on topic with Formula 1, it makes me happy seeing huge crowds of people watching the race. And wow, their cheer is so loud that you can even hear it on TV and perhaps a little louder than the cars themselves. It's nice seeing some things heading back to normal. For those in the UK, I hope you're all doing all right.


----------



## Dunquixote

@jadetine finished the artwork that I commissioned her to make. I’m so happy how it turned out; I’m extremely grateful for all the time and effort she put into it . Thank you so much for doing such a big request!  You’re so amazing and don’t forget it!  This seriously made my day; seeing my eighteen year old kitty as a baby again just melted my heart  and my 20 year old fluff baby getting hugs from Hubie . Brings back memories of how tiny she was when we got her and her sister (the owners gave us them way before they should have been taken away from their mom cat, which still upsets me but I am grateful we got them since who knows if they would’ve had a good home had we not been given them).


----------



## LadyDestani

Overall, this weekend was pretty good. I was able to relax and de-stress for the most part. Lately, my life has felt like it's moving at mach speed, but this weekend it felt like time slowed back down to a normal pace.

Also, I got the Cocotryoshka collectible that I was hoping for from the Scavenger Hunt event.


----------



## Princess Mipha

It is still hot and sunny, so that's nice. Also I just sold one of my Tamagotchis


----------



## Sophie23

My new eye mask from Katieloxton.com should come in the post today~♡

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2021



hakutaku said:


> My brother came over last night so we all had a nice long chat until like 1 AM lol. We're heading to Edinburgh tomorrow so that's exciting!
> 
> I've also found myself getting back into Pokemon recently, so I finally completed the Delta Episode on my Alpha Sapphire game. I'm happy about it since I've been kind of bored recently with no specific interests/hobbies that can keep my interested.


Unfortunately we will have to postpone Edinburgh for this year but hopefully we can go next year It just feels like the right decision.


----------



## Hat'

i was happy because i finally got to put my cat's collar on her... but she took it off minutes later so guess i'm not so happy about it anymore


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my fav part about waking up is spending an hour lying in a warm bed inside a cold room. pure bliss ☺

also the quirky doll might just be up there in my S tier favorite collectibles lol


----------



## Autumn247

My cappuccino mixes are being delivered today!  Yay  and the really bad headache I woke up with went away thanks to some ibuprofen and coffee. 

And I slept good last night, the previous night I only got 4 hours of sleep so I was very tired


----------



## tiffanistarr

I WORKED OUT TODAYYYY!!!! omg yall... i've had so many health issues that have really screwed with my hormones and weight and then when you add depression and a freakin' pandemic on top of it i really gained some weight and fell so far out of shape but today while i was waiting for my dinner i said you know what girl lets work out! it was only around 25-30 mins but I feel freaking GREAT about it. I feel like i'm finally doing it for me and i'm already more energized than usual at this time of day. I just feel so great about it!!!


----------



## Croconaw

It’s my Friday at work and I currently have two nights off in a row. I have been working a lot lately (thanks to call-offs or people not showing up) but my upcoming paycheck should be decent, especially with the holiday pay. This really helps because I am saving up for something and my goal is to get as much saved as possible.


----------



## LadyDestani

Even though I had a rough day at work today, I completed everything I planned on accomplishing so that's something.

But then, I checked my email and I finally got an update from my brother's payee! They informed me that Social Security had set them up as the payee but accidentally did not activate the payments. Gotta love that. But that should all be corrected now and the payee is expecting to receive my brother's money soon. This has been going on since February!!! When he finally starts receiving his money again, I'll be so happy.


----------



## Merielle

-Finally got Renee's photo in New Leaf!!  I've enjoyed having Renee, but whenever she's ready to move on, I'm going to let her go so I can finally move in my final dreamie, Pashmina!
-My soundtrack that I ordered arrived today!  The box had, uh, _clearly seen better days_, which had me pretty concerned, but the CD and case itself were in perfect condition, so I'm relieved about that.


----------



## CylieDanny

I finally finished/posted part 2 of my comic  Now onto part three


----------



## Nefarious

Got to hang out in call with a friend for a good while. We watched some cartoons together, and I got to watch as they drew for their animatic project. It lend to lots of jokes and bantering, I ended up laughing so much that my stomach started to hurt by the end of it. It's just really nice having those kind of moments every once in a while.


----------



## Midoriya

This is super late, and I haven’t posted here in awhile, but I am happy about several things.  I got to play Smash Ultimate with a good longtime friend and ended up winning 5 or 6 matches in a row with Kazuya before my streak was put to an end.  I’ve gotten a _lot _better at shielding and the game in general since I started training with him (my friend) over a year ago.  I also got an achievement tonight for having reached 1,000 battles fought.  Also had a really good dinner.  Finally, I took a look at myself and thought about the kind of person I am, and realized that today is the best I’ve felt about myself in awhile.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I cleaned the bathroom! I didn't have the strenght and motivation since literally 1 months, so the house is pretty dirty and I'm not proud of it. 
However, today I finally decided to change that and even if I can only do one room per day, that's better than nothing. The 35°c outside don't help to stay motivated, but I can do it!!


----------



## Hat'

I finally set up my stream!!! i decided to add my camera even though i'm shy so i'll probably try it out today and stream some genshin impact tomorrow because inazuma is coming. i'm so happy and proud i did all of this from scratch lol i love it!!!! sadly i'll be streaming in french for now, just because some of my friends will be here kgfjdls
(if you wanna come say hi or follow don't hesitate, tysm ! www.twitch.tv/8oki)


----------



## Alienfish

Got my sheer blouses today in the mail, well letterbox. Looking good!

And found a couple of paperbacks second that I also wanted, so good day!


----------



## tiffanistarr

WALLY FUNK MADE IT TO SPACE!!! omg girl freaking power!! There’s a lot to be said about billionaires going to space and blah blah blah but the only thing i could think of was Wally freaking Funk had her goal and dream come true today. Love it!!!


----------



## Balverine

*For context:*
both of my parents are in the hospital with covid and things have been pretty bad. We were told a few days ago that dad might not make it much longer.

*the good news:*
Dad made a dramatic turn for the better overnight! They were able to unparalyze him and are working on weaning him off of oxygen!
Mom is doing well, too! So things might actually be looking up!


----------



## Autumn247

I made dalgona coffee today (whipped coffee) (pictured below)  I'm so happy because I saw this online and wanted to try it for so long and I finally bought a hand mixer, so it was easy to make.  (1 tBSP instant coffee, 1 TBSP cold water, 1 TBSP granulated sugar)  whip until it turns into this foam like consistency that's a little thicker than foam though, it's really good.  I served it over vanilla almond milk 

And I took a wonderful nap on my couch this morning


----------



## deana

I'm getting a promotion at my job 

The promotion isn't that fancy and I still don't even like the job lol but it's nice to receive recognition for the work I do by getting promoted


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i got my schedule for the school year. (which is in the wrong order, but that's expected since the year doesn't start for about another week)
im just glad i got all the classes i wanted.


----------



## Meadows

I will be getting a qiuirky doll soon! And I get a $216 dollar credit check from my job yesterday that I wasn't expecting. Meaning I cam buy whatever snacks I want from there for basically free. Lol


----------



## CylieDanny

I'm happy to apart of a wonderful online community


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hmmmm... I'm happy that I've been productive so far!


----------



## Dunquixote

Pretty crappy day but some good things I guess.

I made it to a stream of a VA I like (sadly had trouble enjoying it because of mood and some comments that bothered me). Now they’re raiding another VA I like. 

Found out what may have been causing my jaw and ear pain and have an appointment on Thursday (not looking forward to it).

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2021

Ahh! A voice actor asked me some questions and replied to my responses!


----------



## King koopa

This is technically a combination of yesterday and today:
Yesterday:
@BalloonFight gave me a eerie star potion and I like how it looks in my lineup! 
Got to spend some time with one of my cousins who I haven't seen since I was a kid
Finished drawing my first oc that wasn't mine of the draw the user above you thread: @your local goomy's oc, Vera!


(Feel free to let me know it the ping makes you uncomfortable I don't want to embarass you)
Got to watch a couple of episodes of star trek: next generation with my dad and it's a good show despite how old it is lol
And for today:
@jadetine drew this awesome art of kourage and hope and I love it, I'll probably use it as my avatar in the future, here it is if you wanted to see:


Officially started working on chapter 4 of kourage yayy it should be done by August 1st 
A friend told me someone was going to gift me something nice and I'm excited for that


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m enjoying this second skyward sword stream .I’m still a bit crabby but feeling a bit better now. Forgot to mention earlier that I got some items I needed for a surprise; i was offered it for free which was extremely generous of them (gave them a tip since they normally cost a bit for each one).


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I did some work in my backyard while listening to some video game music in the background.
Me and my mother cooked chicken and rice with mushrooms and tasted delicious! We even used the chives in the backyard to add to the dish. Don't worry, they were in a homemade plant pot so I didn't just randomly pull one off from the ground. We followed this recipe *here* if you're curious.
Played some ACNH today. Stitches gave me a beautiful statue and expected a fake, but it was actually a real one! Though, his parents would most likely not approve of that lol. Moreover, I saw him sing in the town plaza for the first time ever alongside Carrie!
Reading the rest of the volumes of the Zelda Twilight Princess Manga. I'm on the fourth volume so far.
Apparently, the first-ever animation I've done turned a year old a couple of days ago. Looking at it brought back memories of how it took me a month just to get a few seconds worth of run time. I'm still pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days, so this is a bit of a catch-up post. 

*friday (07/16)*
• all of my submissions for the 5th scavenger hunt were accepted! 
(i feel silly for including this since the event is now over, but seeing my submissions get accepted made me really happy aha).

*saturday (07/17)*
• all of my submissions for the final scavenger hunt were accepted, which means i was able to receive both a cocotryoshka and quirky doll collectible!!! 
• my kitty was pretty vocal with me, which was cute! 

*sunday (07/18)*
• my mom was kind enough to buy me the things that i asked for while she was out.  
• had a really yummy lunch! it was chicken stuffed with cheese and broccoli with rice as the side dish.  
• received my cocotryoshka and quirky doll collectibles from the scavenger hunt!! 
• spent some time with my mom. 
• was able to tidy up my room a bit. 
• cuddled with my kitty!!! right before she booted me out of the chair i was sitting in LOL.

*monday (07/19)*
• went out with my mom to go get some food and watched a show with her afterwards whilst we ate! 

*today (07/20)*
• had a lovely chat with my dear friend @Dunquixote and they sent me an adorable photo of their kitty! 
• got the prismatic egg collectible, the last egg from this year’s easter egg hunt that i needed! thank you again, @BalloonFight! 
• began getting caught up in animal crossing and did a trade. 
• showered. 
• today is the first day where i really felt like myself after getting sick last week, so i’m definitely happy about that!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got to spend all day at kings island today and while I didn't get on any big rollercoasters (cause uncontrollable anxiety is fun) I rode some decently (highly for me) thrilling rides and I had a ton of fun!! I did get on one small rollercoaster, big mistake lmao but at least I can tell ppl now I've been on one 

 I'm def worn out and ready for bed after today, hope I get some good rest


----------



## jadetine

Koopadude100 said:


> This is technically a combination of yesterday and today:
> Yesterday:
> @BalloonFight gave me a eerie star potion and I like how it looks in my lineup!
> Got to spend some time with one of my cousins who I haven't seen since I was a kid
> Finished drawing my first oc that wasn't mine of the draw the user above you thread: @your local goomy's oc, Vera!View attachment 386439
> (Feel free to let me know it the ping makes you uncomfortable I don't want to embarass you)
> Got to watch a couple of episodes of star trek: next generation with my dad and it's a good show despite how old it is lol
> And for today:
> @jadetine drew this awesome art of kourage and hope and I love it, I'll probably use it as my avatar in the future, here it is if you wanted to see:View attachment 386445
> Officially started working on chapter 4 of kourage yayy it should be done by August 1st
> A friend told me someone was going to gift me something nice and I'm excited for that


This also made my day! 
Lmk if you need anything changed (shell color,  crop image to a circle,  move hope up high or down low,  etc). 
@S.J. even took a few minutes to express how much they liked the Luma. People are so nice! 
Today,  I am finally out of tbt debt! Yuhhhhh!


----------



## LadyDestani

I completed all of my necessary tasks at work today and dealt with an issue that I knew was coming this morning (found out about it right at 5pm yesterday, too late to do anything then). Tomorrow is looking like it might be a quieter day. At least, I don't have too many meetings, so I'm hoping to get caught up on some other work.

My dog cuddled up to me on the couch today while my husband and I were watching TV.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I was about to post this in the "What's Bothering You?" thread LOL but nah, I'll make it into a positive.

I mean, I did a helluva lot of **** today. First of all taking care of granny -- making sure she does her daily exercises, meds, bathroom, etc. Then reading some newspaper articles (though it may not seem like a lot, I've been meaning to read them haha). Then driving to the two clinics to make sure I know my way there (though I'll have to recheck this one place again, where the **** is the entrance? It's a whole goddamn building with different companies). Then getting some meds for granny. Also did some calls. 

... I dunno, it may not seem much, but I'm ****ing pooped lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's not a lot, but I removed some weed from my entrance door. It annoyed me, fiancé wanted to remove it, but of course it was raining the whole time he was there and that's not motivating to go outside and do gardenwork xD

Anyways I did it now! My baby kicked me for working in 35°C, but it had to be done. It looks like a real entrance now


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Since I'm off work today I decided I'll be working on the next chapter to my fanfic~ ***link to it in my sig, in case anyone would be interested** *I woke up in a creative mood today for some reason ^^

Writing always makes me happy. It gives me something to focus on, and it's a lot of fun and a great way to relief the stress/anxiety of daily life. I think that next to art, writing what you like is a fantastic way of expressing yourself.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m excited to watch the expansion draft tonight. Being off from work, I was able to watch my favorite show last night. I also have tonight free, so I’ll be able to watch the NHL Seattle Expansion Draft. I also received my pay from work and it’s the most I’ve ever received from this job. It’s going straight to 
to my savings to build interest.

_Context: _I had my full upper extractions and dental implants on June 23rd. I wasn’t expecting to have both done on the same day as most people need time to heal, but everything is going amazing.

I can pretty much eat anything I used to, except I don’t chew gum anymore. I’m really happy with the results, especially if anyone has seen my old teeth, it was a long time coming. It had to be done, and I’m happy I was able to move forward.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Apparently it's going to rain this weekend (with possible thunderstorms) and no summer heat returning for the foreseeable either, which makes me very happy indeed.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I started a new ACNH island today. I found a map with everything I was looking for and it only took 2 hours. I was expecting it to take days with how specific my criteria was. Orange airport for the cosy autumn vibes, apples or cherries (got cherries) RS a fair distance from the airport, secret beach not in the centre, at least one big rock with a tide pool... fussy, I know  But I'm excited to play AC again for the first time in weeks so it was totally worth it 

Not today but yesterday was my mother in law's birthday and we went to their new cabin to celebrate. she and my father in law have been through some rough times lately so they both really deserved this. There was cake but I'm a weirdo who doesn't like 99% of cakes so I ate bread and salad instead. My sister in law showed me her new knife and my FIL found an axe randomly in the little shed that comes with the property, he was so excited! I swear we're not serial killers 

I live in the part of Germany that got flooded last week. The town where my in laws live was hit badly and my SIL wanted to donate food and supplies to the victims but when she arrived they already had more than they could ever need because people have been so generous. Due to some horrible past experiences I tend to think the worst of people, but this was a reminder that actually most people are good, and I could be kinder myself.


----------



## Autumn247

I’m happy because I woke up feeling much better after having a particularly bad panic attack last night. 

 I’m having a white chocolate caramel cappuccino right now and am going to spend some time reading


----------



## Sophie23

I bought this beauty today ♡


----------



## Autumn247

Croconaw said:


> I’m excited to watch the expansion draft tonight. Being off from work, I was able to watch my favorite show last night. I also have tonight free, so I’ll be able to watch the NHL Seattle Expansion Draft. I also received my pay from work and it’s the most I’ve ever received from this job. It’s going straight to
> to my savings to build interest.
> 
> _Context: _I had my full upper extractions and dental implants on June 23rd. I wasn’t expecting to have both done on the same day as most people need time to heal, but everything is going amazing.
> 
> I can pretty much eat anything I used to, except I don’t chew gum anymore. I’m really happy with the results, especially if anyone has seen my old teeth, it was a long time coming. It had to be done, and I’m happy I was able to move forward.



that’s awesome about the dental implants, I’m glad you’re happy with them   My teeth are in really bad shape for a few different reasons. I wish I could afford to get implants. Maybe someday.  in the meantime I need to get a cleaning and exam and see what else I have to get done (root canals,fillings). It’s my own fault, I struggled with mental health and taking care of my teeth was hard for me for a long time, and also bulimia caused a lot of damage. But I’m trying to do better now


----------



## Foreverfox

My son's custom wheelchair will be ready in about a week and a half! I'm really happy for him to finally get it. It will last him until he's about 5 or 6 years old before he'll need a new one.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m really excited for the art commission I’m doing from the draw the user above you thread. I was working on it yesterday and It’s turning out to be much cuter than I anticipated. Although, I have quite a few drawings now that aren’t finished oops. I’m hoping if I work quickly this afternoon I’ll be able to sit and draw and talk with the cool old lady that I’m working for this afternoon, it definitely makes these 10 hour days go by so much faster. I’m also happy that one of my discord friends has returned after being gone for awhile. I understand why they needed to leave for a bit, but I’ve forgotten how much I enjoy talking with them. I also won a coco doll from a giveaway yesterday and I never win those types of things. I really love coco and the color purple so it’s perfect.


----------



## Balverine

Zeppeli said:


> *For context:*
> both of my parents are in the hospital with covid and things have been pretty bad. We were told a few days ago that dad might not make it much longer.
> 
> *the good news:*
> Dad made a dramatic turn for the better overnight! They were able to unparalyze him and are working on weaning him off of oxygen!
> Mom is doing well, too! So things might actually be looking up!



More good news! Dad is responsive and able to answer questions by nodding, so that means there's no brain damage

Mom was able to be off of her oxygen all night, but needed it back this morning. This is still good, though! That means that she's getting closer to breathing on her own

They're both still obviously sick, but the fact that they're not declining is very good
We're not out of the woods yet, so I really hope that they keep improving so they can come home


----------



## TheDuke55

@Zeppeli That's great news! I know that the issue is a very terrible one, but that they are recovering well is great! I'm glad that your family is doing so well despite this serious and terrible situation.

@Dunquixote Glad that you were able to catch some streams last night that you were looking forward to! I don't know if this really applies to your ear, but I had issues like that before and it was something like an ear infection or something of the sort. I'm sure you already looked into that and it's not the issue, but I figured I would chime in anyway just in case.

I was able to play Smash with a bunch of my friends last night and that was a lot of fun.


----------



## oak

Me and my partner have been going for walks each day and it's just been nice to get outside again. Not as exciting as other people's posts but it's the simple things. And we get to see the nice dogs in the dog park.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> @Zeppeli That's great news! I know that the issue is a very terrible one, but that they are recovering well is great! I'm glad that your family is doing so well despite this serious and terrible situation.
> 
> @Dunquixote Glad that you were able to catch some streams last night that you were looking forward to! I don't know if this really applies to your ear, but I had issues like that before and it was something like an ear infection or something of the sort. I'm sure you already looked into that and it's not the issue, but I figured I would chime in anyway just in case.
> 
> I was able to play Smash with a bunch of my friends last night and that was a lot of fun.



It might be a cavity on my molar. I am done with the antibiotic I was taking for ear infection and pain is still happening. The doctor didn’t think it was an ear infection but was hard to tell because of some wax; couldn’t take care of the wax that day though or yet because of the pain. I have an appointment on Thursday (dreading it of course but at the same time hopeful it will take care of problem.Thanks still for the input regardless . T

I’m glad you were able to play Smash with some friends .


----------



## Mariah

I don’t have to go to the hematologist ever again!


----------



## Stella-Io

Went shopping today, bought some things like decorative pots, a proper storage bin for my pouring paints, canvases for pouring paint, mostly just crafty stuff. I also got this thing called cell medium that I think is silicone oil, which will give a cool effect to my paint.


----------



## CylieDanny

I finally finished the first page of part three, of my comic. After so many redos, I'm happy it's good and I can move onto the next page now

Had a lovely day snuggling with my kittens, and drinking fruit juice. Outside is still so smoky, so I can't really go outside. But it might rain tonight, which I'm really hopeful that it will!

I also got Genji's photo from a treasure hunt ♡ Now all I need is Bruce's photo


----------



## Mad Aly

Recently purchased several hardcover books to read/re-read~ I haven't done much serious reading in a while, so it feels really good getting back into it! I've been reading _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak on-and-off for months; but, a few days ago, I also started reading _Dune_ by Frank Herbert, and I haven't been able to put it down! And I'm really looking forward to all the other books I just got, a few of which I've read fully years ago, one I think I left incomplete (also years ago), and the rest I haven't read at all yet. Now I'm just worried about how I'm gonna pace myself with all these high-priority books, lol...


----------



## Dunquixote

I joined a VA’s discord last night and I haven’t chatted too much, but so far the people that have responded to me have been really kind. I was really surprised about the warm welcome. I did not see this on another VA’s discord. Then again, I did not give it that much of a chance. I just wish I was better at conversing .


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Another night of clocking in additional hours, but I just put on *NSYNC's "Bye Bye Bye" and feel like life has been breathed into me again.


----------



## LadyDestani

@Zeppeli I hope your parents are on the road to recovery. I'm sure this must be so difficult, but I'm glad they are making some progress.

I'm happy that the work week is halfway over.


----------



## slzzpz

I won a giveaway on a streamer's stream today! 


I would of been happier with a winning lotto ticket but eh lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Got a good amount of sleep last night.
Did some things around the house and got them done!
I went for a walk again after not doing so for over a week. I walked with my sister that lasted for around an hour which gave us some good exercise. The weather was pretty nice as well with clear sunny skies and a cool breeze. During our walk, I spotted some notable cars (feel free to skip this part. I'm just geeking out again lol). I saw a *Honda Element*, a *Pontiac Sunfire* (except I saw it in red), a *Chevrolet Corvette C3* judging by its pop-up headlights and the flag logo on the front, a *Ford Mustang GT Convertible* thanks to its *taillight design*, a *Mazda Miata* _again,_ and a *Volkswagen Golf I GTI* (unlike the picture, the one I saw is heavily modified and in the colour yellow). I know. This is ridiculous, but it's refreshing seeing uncommon cars on the road.
Played on my PS3.
Checked on my villagers in ACNH. I'm glad I managed to talk to everyone there and did a couple of favours as well.
Finished reading some more volumes on the Zelda manga. Considering how the plot is progressing, I feel like there's still more to come after eight volumes. I might as well have to play the waiting game again lol.
I finished a very simple animation. Nothing mindblowing. It's just a line going places while a dot is going around a race track. I was pretty much letting my mind run free not worrying too much about the details. Probably should've used more of the space in my animation lol. 



Spoiler: The animation. The track map is obviously not made by me. Not sure if it'll even load.






https://imgur.com/a/OpmOb56





I definitely feel that I had a very good day today. ☺


----------



## xara

posting this a bit later than usual since i just woke up from a nap lol, but today was a good day! ^_^

• had a chicken sandwich from burger king for breakfast! (i know this isn’t the healthiest thing i could’ve had, but man was i hungry and it was _so good_. my mom came home with it just in time since i was about to eat something else haha. )
• my mom was kind enough to buy me some stuff that i needed while she was out.
• got my second COVID shot!! the doctor who administered it was very nice, and so far my only side effects are a sore arm and some drowsiness, so i’m happy. i’m very relieved to have done it. 
• tried mcdonald’s new chocolate chip cookie milkshake! it was pretty good. ^^
• my kitty was pretty vocal with me today and we even had a bit of a cuddle! <3
• a few cast members of _the suicide squad _and it’s director made an appearance on jimmy kimmel’s show! i typically don’t watch  stuff like that, but i’m very excited for the movie’s release and am looking forward to watching the jimmy kimmel interview as well!


----------



## Merielle

-Finally got back into playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team after a long break!  I think I made a fairly decent chunk of progress in the post-game, but I'm a bit underleveled for the next story area, so I'm just gonna stick to the random missions for a little while.
-Found a _much_ better deal on a mini-album I'd been eyeing for a while—a whole $13 cheaper, still brand-new, and from a site I'm more familiar with, too.  Very glad I held off on buying the first time around, and happy that it will soon be mine.  Mwahahaha


----------



## Alienfish

Technically yesterday but, found two more books I wanted. Three to go! Also put in an order for a DVD I've been wanting as well


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's the last day of this oppressive heatwave with cloud, rain and wind forecast and I've booked tomorrow off from work so I get to have another cheeky long weekend. Happy days.. again!


----------



## CylieDanny

My stickers came in ^^ The seller sent extras too! Which is cute cause I have Vivian and Sylvana is one of my favorite squirrels



I thinks it's easy to see which I ordered lol


----------



## Autumn247

I finished reading a book.  So now I'm over my goodreads goal of 40 books for the year, I've read 41 so far and it's only the end of July  

I had some oatmeal, which is a good healthy change to what I have been eating lately

Finally feeling motivated to walk to the library tomorrow and return some books

I'm going to spend the evening reading and maybe watching some stuff on Netflix   I'm watching The Originals and also an anime called March Comes in Like a Lion which I'm really enjoying!


----------



## Mariah

I went blueberry picking with my dad!


----------



## Dunquixote

Under a lot of stress and tired today, but not the worst day.

My mom let me go back to sleep and sleep in when I told her I needed space and to be left alone when I was done with my counseling.

My gray cat stayed in the room with me; I put her on the bed and she is now laying by my legs . I miss her coming to see me and her laying by me. She hasn’t done this for months unless I bring her in here with me.

I’m watching a stream 

Edit: sweet another stream; he read one of my comments too  (i was nervous since i was just responding to something he said about mgsv and wasn’t expecting a response so I was afraid when he started reading it that it came out wrong somehow but it ended up fine).


----------



## LadyDestani

Today hasn't been too bad. I ran into a couple of issues at work, but I was able to solve them relatively easily. My back had been causing me more pain over the past week, but I went to the chiropractor yesterday and got some advise and a cushion to use while working. It's only been 24 hours but the pain seems to be easing up a bit. At least my back isn't spasming like it was yesterday.

Mostly, I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Toska

Today I decided to start playing the piccolo! After playing the flute for 4ish years I figure it’s time to start learning something new. I got noise out of it pretty easily and am already developing a better tone. Looking forward to continue with that!

I also got to hang out with a few good friends! Being able to talk to them was really nice since we hadn’t spoke in so long.


----------



## xara

i had another good day! ^_^

• was able to do my daily postings on here coherently and without much frustration! i know i say this every time, but i really do have such a hard time with putting the most simplest of thoughts into words and structuring my posts in a way that satisfies me, so days where this is a bit easier for me to do always make me happy. :’)
• ate some soft pretzels that my mom bought for me and they were _so good_. 
• got 3x nook points.
• got the blue tam-o’-shanter from gulliver in acnh!!!! i’ve been wanting it for months now but refrained from buying it as i wanted to obtain it myself, and i’m absolutely ecstatic that i finally have it! i now officially have all of the tam-o’-shanter variations, which i’m super happy about as well. 
• almost a week ago, a close friend of mine (who isn’t on here) told me that they needed some space and a break from socializing as their mental health wasn’t the best at the time. but they messaged me today to let me know that they’re doing a lot better, which made me really happy to hear! i’ve missed talking to them and was worried about them, so i’m glad to have them back and that they’re feeling better. ^^


----------



## Princess Mipha

I know fast food is bad, but my fiancé has to go to a doctor today and he said if I come with him we will go eat at Burger King.
The heat and somewhat nauseaus feeling made me eat only plain pasta and bread all week long, so.. I can't wait for some change. 

Also: My fiancé is coming back home, yay!


----------



## Autumn247

After over 2 months of struggling to get myself to go outside (agoraphobia), I managed to get myself to walk to the library today and return some books that were long overdue.  I'm so proud of myself.  This is a huge accomplishment for me.  I played Pokémon Go on the way there and back and it helped ease my anxiety about being outside


----------



## hakutaku

I just got back from a 5 day holiday in Scotland  ☺ Edinburgh is a great city, and I had a really nice time there! Ate at some really great places, climbed up Arthur's Seat, visited Edinburgh Castle, went up the Royal Mile, and did some shopping! I got a tartan cashmere scarf, a souvenir Scotland mug (since I get a mug from every country I travel to!), and a copy of _Trainspotting_.

It's also my sister's birthday today, and I'm glad she really loved her present, which was a green tartan shawl to replace the one she lost last year.

I've gotta say though the weather was much cooler in Scotland, so now I'm kinda dying in the England heat


----------



## CylieDanny

I decided to unlock terrifoarming yesterday, and had a blast omaying with it. Though I'm almost certain my villagers wish I hadn't lol

I made along of water areas, and moved them around alot lol. I promise I'll settle on something eventually guys Haha

For now enjoy the swamp I've created


----------



## Balverine

hakutaku said:


> I just got back from a 5 day holiday in Scotland  ☺ Edinburgh is a great city, and I had a really nice time there! Ate at some really great places, climbed up Arthur's Seat, visited Edinburgh Castle, went up the Royal Mile, and did some shopping! I got a tartan cashmere scarf, a souvenir Scotland mug (since I get a mug from every country I travel to!), and a copy of _Trainspotting_.
> 
> It's also my sister's birthday today, and I'm glad she really loved her present, which was a green tartan shawl to replace the one she lost last year.
> 
> I've gotta say though the weather was much cooler in Scotland, so now I'm kinda dying in the England heat



My family is originally from Scotland! Love to hear about people enjoying it <3

~

Dad made another big improvement! They were able to take his ventilator out, and now he is just on nose oxygen. I was able to visit with him and talk with him yesterday!
He still has pneumonia, but it's getting better. They plan to stop giving him steroids soon, so that means he's just about over it

Mom hasn't made any dramatic changes, but is still doing well
They started doing breathing therapy because rn her main issue is that she's been on the artificial lung so long that her body doesn't wanna do the work, so they need to get her breathing on her own again


----------



## Neb

My new medication for auditory hallucinations and depression has helped out a ton! I also took a good hike by my grandparent’s house.


----------



## Midoriya

Just got home from a couple day trip, and as much as I loved being able to get away for awhile, it’s always nice to return to a lovely home.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am happy about something but considering something that happened, I don’t know if I have the right to be happy since I messed up and have not read a message that i should but am waiting to read when I don’t feel like I’m going to have any more mental breakdowns. :/

Anyways I am happy that I’m comfortable talking to some more people or at least for right now.  I have trouble jumping in conversations or starting them. Been failing at expressing myself lately without it hurting people and always had issues fitting in.


----------



## -Lumi-

I haven't been having the best week but here's to looking for the positives.

-I curled my hair last night! I put some rollers in before bed so I had curly hair today which has been fun  I also did my makeup today because I felt like it! I used a holiday themed eyeshadow palette despite it being the middle of summer. It's so cute though and I love getting to use it!

-Paid the car insurance today! Not super exciting but at least that's done now

-A few days or so ago I finished watching The Owl House with my girlfriend and it was so cute! I am now impatiently awaiting season 2 to come to Canadian Disney+  

And that's really it. I need to go grocery shopping this weekend which I'm not super excited about but maybe I'll pick up a few treats.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had an easy day of work today and I found out that there are no implementations planned for next week. That means I should have some extra time to get things in order before my vacation the first week of August. Yep, I timed my vacation so it would align with the beginning of the next TBT event to give myself more time to participate. I'm looking forward to both the time off and whatever the event has in store for us.

I had some quiet time at home this evening so I worked on my poem and I think it's finally finished. It's the first lengthy poem I've written in a very long time and I held myself to stricter rules that I usually do when writing it, so I'm proud to have completed it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Quite a few things made me happy today :

Me and my sister went for a walk in sunny weather yet again! We changed up the path for a change of scenery. We even saw a few doggos of different breeds and sizes. Oh, I saw a *Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X* too. Other than that, it was a sea of SUVs and Honda Fits lol. The walk lasted for an hour and a half before we went back home.
While I was lurking on Reddit (don't @ me lol), I came across a post that was linked to the Mercedes AMG F1 team Instagram account where they *recreated Gran Turismo 3's menu style*. Let's just say they got so many things right to capture the same feel or else I'd be here for quite a while. Here is a video of the *said game* scrolling through the menu (you don't need to watch the whole thing). As a person who first played Gran Turismo 3 at a very young age, this made me really happy. I'll provide further context in a spoiler for those who are interested. By the way, the game is 20 years old. Did it really go by that quickly?! 



Spoiler: More context for the Instagram post



It was made to celebrate Lewis Hamilton's eighth win (though controversial) at Silverstone which is why you see the number 8 at the beginning. Bahrain, Portimao, Barcelona, and Silverstone scrolled through at the beginning refers to Hamilton's wins so far in the 2021 F1 season. After loading, the 'game' then scrolls horizontally showcasing his wins at Silverstone throughout his F1 career. You might then ask yourself, "Hey, wouldn't the devs who made Gran Turismo be unhappy with this?". To answer that question, Lewis Hamilton is partnered with them. In fact, *the side of his cap* shows the title of the series proving it, so the people at Mercedes most likely got permission from the developers to imitate the style. 

For the controversy on Hamilton's win, it happened when he made contact with Max Verstappen (who is his rival for the championship). His rival ended up crashing out from the race while Hamilton carried on safely. Thankfully, Verstappen came out fine even though he hit the wall at a high speed. Despite Hamilton getting a time penalty for the incident, he still managed to win the race. This sparked anger among many people due to the incident to the point that some even said racist stuff to him over on social media. Disappointed, but not surprised. This is why I stayed away from various content relating to it or I'll get caught up in the drama. While I do understand the frustration from some people, stirring up hate is NOT the way to go. Personally, I have moved on from this drama, but some people just don't want to let go.



Watched some more old Top Gear video clips to laugh my head off.
Played on my Switch and PS3.
I heard a selection of video game music was played during the opening ceremony of the 2021 (or 2020? Idk) Tokyo Olympic Games. I didn't see it live, but I looked at the list of the music used and saw a couple of familiar names. However, I was pleasantly surprised by the inclusion of a soundtrack from the Ace Combat series. More particularly, it's called *First Flight* from Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War. Which is fitting because it plays near the start of the game lol. I even had to look up videos to make sure. The reason why I was pleasantly surprised is that Ace Combat is already a niche video game series on its own, it's one of my favourite game series to play where I get to fly planes (this is where I got the name Aurelia for my New Horizons island), and that it's getting some recognition on pretty much a world stage that would potentially gain some new fans. Heck, the composer (Keiki Kobayashi) who made the soundtrack genuinely didn't know it would be played and brought him happiness!
Ate a burger and fries from Burger King for dinner.


----------



## Merielle

-I found Raymond in New Horizons!!  It was another really fast hunt too—only seven tickets!  I'm so happy to have the business kitty moving in. ^^ I thought I'd have a much harder time finding him.
-In general, today was just fairly nice and chill.  Yesterday I was pretty busy and felt really run-down by late afternoon, so getting to take things a little easier today was really nice.


----------



## xara

today wasn’t as good as the last few days were but it wasn’t bad, either! 

*☾* was able to tidy up my room a bit.
*☾* saw a few new clips from _the suicide squad_! august 6th really can’t come fast enough. 
*☾* added a new clothing item to my acnh catalog.
*☾* my kitty was vocal with me today. <3
*☾* 3 new chapters of a fanfic that i’ve been reading were published! i haven’t read them yet but i’m super excited to do so.


----------



## Nefarious

Had a pretty good birthday! Indulged in lots of homemade cake and peanut butter fudge, chilled out and relaxed outside on the deck for some time. Just a nice and quiet day with the occasional well wishes from friends and family both online and offline. I wasn't expecting any presents, but got a few from some friends. A couple of drawings, a game on steam and an insane Godzilla vinyl figure that my nephew pre-ordered for me (the price of it made me want to keel over honestly). Hopefully the rest of my weekend goes just as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> Had a pretty good birthday! Indulged in lots of homemade cake and peanut butter fudge, chilled out and relaxed outside on the deck for some time. Just a nice and quiet day with the occasional well wishes from friends and family both online and offline. I wasn't expecting any presents, but got a few from some friends. A couple of drawings, a game on steam and an insane Godzilla vinyl figure that my nephew pre-ordered for me (the price of it made me want to keel over honestly). Hopefully the rest of my weekend goes just as well.



Happy birthday, friend!  

I’m enjoying this VA’s server that I joined and am already beginning to feel a little comfortable chatting (still got a lot of anxiety though ); a lot of people have made me feel really welcome and when I was worrying about being awkward in chat so many spoke up to reassure me. I honestly wasn’t expecting that and was going to eventually delete what i wrote because i was embarrassed for saying anything since maybe people didn’t even notice aside from one that was like “uh okay” when i tried jumping in a conversation >< still am so embarrassed about that. Looking forward to the stream tonight if there is one tonight. He is so funny and kind ☺. I never had much interest in Zelda but I am really enjoying watching him play and voice over skyward sword. Another VA is doing that as well, though with more silly voiceovers. Very interesting to see their different play styles and them voicing over the the dialogue differently. I love VAs so much and hearing them voicing over stuff even just for fun. ☺ And they chat with the fans which is really cool! I can’t wait! May post here again after the stream, but wanted to post what I am looking forward to and made me happy recently .

Last night I commented on a beautiful Fire Emblem fan art that was retweeted by a VA and I got a response and like from both the artist and the VA. I know it is kinda silly to be happy about that but I get so nervous about my replies and tweet so it made me happy to know I wasn’t being annoying, stupid or awkward. sorry my self esteem is pretty bad.

A bit late (sorry; wasn’t feeling good enough to make a post here) @Roxxy and @xara both sent me kitty pictures since I’ve been feeling down lately. Thanks you two!


----------



## nyx~

I got home from vacation and my introvert self is just happy to be home and away from tons of people lol. My best friend also surprised me by sending me a figure of my favorite character for our one year friendship anniversary and it was exciting to come back home to!


----------



## hakutaku

I've had a nice, relaxing day today after such a long, busy day yesterday and slept for 11 hours last night   I was really struggling because of the extreme heat, but it seems things have cooled down a little today.

I played some Pokemon Shield, which I restarted 2 days ago, and was super pleased to get a Timid nature Toxel after only a few soft resets! I also had a shower and tried some really nice hazelnut flavour coffee.

My dad liked his birthday presents (4 bottles of fancy cider and a shot glass from Scotland). We're going out for his birthday dinner in a few hours!


----------



## Autumn247

I sat out in the sun for half an hour and read, slowly working on getting over my agoraphobia.  And I'm sure getting all the vitamin D from the sun helps a lot with my mood.  

I feel good, I slept great last night I think because I took a long walk during the day and also cleaned some so more physical activity made me tired.  My legs are sore today but that's good, I'm trying to get in better shape.  
I'm going to try making stir fried tofu for the first time tonight, hoping it comes out good! 
Talked to my sister on the phone today, which was nice.  She's bringing me some ice cream tomorrow.
Going to get a bit more cleaning in today then relax for awhile


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a good, long, deep sleep last night that I desperately needed. Today has a pretty uneventful day, which is the way I like it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My sister told me yesterday to play the Google doodle game that's going on right now. I tried it today and I surprisingly had fun playing the game. I was also surprised by the amount of effort put into it. The pixel sprites and the animation look really good!

Out of the blue, my head told me to go watch some Mr. Bean video clips. The humour may be different to my usual tastes, but I still had many giggles watching them.

In the evening, I was tempted to do some gaming, but I resisted the urge and practised doing some animation instead. Once again, it's only simple ones trying to get the space, timing, and volumes right. The majority of the objects I did weren't done before and did some motions that I simply observed in real life and in games. Needless to say, I had fun doing it!


----------



## xara

today was a pretty good day! i’m really happy and thankful that my entire week has been good so far.  hopefully i don’t jinx myself by saying this LOL.

*☾* did a few animal crossing trades! @Mairen even sent some extra tbt my way, which made my day and was very kind of them! thank you again. @Ghoste also complimented my island and was lovely to interact with, which made me really happy as well. <3
*☾* saw a few new mini trailers for _the suicide squad_ from other countries! my excitement increases more and more every day — i’m so excited for august 6th! 
*☾* had a nice nap earlier. i honestly didn’t even realize that i had fallen asleep until i woke up lol but i’m not complaining. i’d been up for almost 24 hours, so i’m just happy that i managed to get some rest.


----------



## King koopa

Missed a couple of days, but here's what's new:
On Thursday...
I watched some more star trek with my dad
I started working on a project that's inspired by the upcoming camping event! It should be done by tomorrow!


@LittleMissPanda drew this masterpiece for me:




Nothing that notable happened yesterday, but here's what made me happy today:
I got to talk to my grandma agian! She's doing OK, currently on quarantine  from visiting my aunt in vrignia, but i'm still glad I got to talk to her. I'll probably be able to visit her sometime in early August.

Began outlining the project, and it's going to feature other users! Who it will feature... well it's a surprise but I'll give you some hints.
It will feature:
A meme creator
A excellent artist's oc
A great mod
And a bird in black
Kourage and hope
Possibly someone else????
And... cooking!
That's all I can share without spoiling it 
Played some super mario 3d world and am very close to collecting all the green stars! I believe I have 20 left to go! It will take a bit to get them, but I'm glad I got this far in the game.
Got to get a DVD of season 4 of the boondocks so I can finally watch it!


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m drinking a glass of wine and eating some nachos 


Another thing to add: I am seeing a good friend this week I am so excited


----------



## TheDuke55

NefariousKing said:


> Had a pretty good birthday! Indulged in lots of homemade cake and peanut butter fudge, chilled out and relaxed outside on the deck for some time. Just a nice and quiet day with the occasional well wishes from friends and family both online and offline. I wasn't expecting any presents, but got a few from some friends. A couple of drawings, a game on steam and an insane Godzilla vinyl figure that my nephew pre-ordered for me (the price of it made me want to keel over honestly). Hopefully the rest of my weekend goes just as well.


Sorry this is late, but happy birthday dude! Glad you had a great one! Peanut butter fudge (and just most things PB are great!)

@Koopadude100 That drawing you got commissioned is awesome! Kind of wish I had a popsicle myself now. It's so dang hot. And the story you're brainstorming sounds pretty cool! It's always fun to create something like that. I kind stories I've been working on hold, but I can't wait to get back to them when I get the time. It's awesome to be creative like that!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

NefariousKing said:


> Had a pretty good birthday! Indulged in lots of homemade cake and peanut butter fudge, chilled out and relaxed outside on the deck for some time. Just a nice and quiet day with the occasional well wishes from friends and family both online and offline. I wasn't expecting any presents, but got a few from some friends. A couple of drawings, a game on steam and an insane Godzilla vinyl figure that my nephew pre-ordered for me (the price of it made me want to keel over honestly). Hopefully the rest of my weekend goes just as well.


Happy belated birthday!  Glad that you had a lowkey day to yourself! That peanut butter fudge sounds heavenly.

The last work week was exhausting, so I'm super behind on practicing gratitude. 

- Won some TBT in @Saitama's giveaway -- thanks so much! 
- Found Sherb on a Nook Mile island last night after almost forgetting that I could go island hopping before RNG took over. 
- Finished a PowerPoint this afternoon that had been on my mind and causing anxious thoughts. I'll be running it by my development team tomorrow for any adjustments before presenting to exec management on Tuesday. 
- Watched not one, not two, but _three_ movies from the MCU this weekend. Next up will be _Ant-Man_!
- Small win, but I'm almost certain I can rule out dairy as something that makes my cycle worse. I don't mind taking protein powder with oat milk, but I find it tastes awful in soy milk, which I love on its own.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting ice cream today, looking forward to it!  Also, last night I successfully cooked some tofu with rice and veggies, and ate it.  I have leftovers that I've been eating today.  It's definitely not the best, but I have no experience cooking with it so I'll have to try out some different spices and stuff with it.  I'm not vegetarian and don't plan on becoming vegetarian, but I sometimes don't feel like eating meat even though it's good and I do love it, but I have a weird thing with textures and some meat is an issue and triggers my anxiety so I decided to start getting tofu. And I'm trying to eat a bit healthier. I'll still eat meat though.  Just less often. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2021



KittenNoir said:


> I’m drinking a glass of wine and eating some nachos
> 
> 
> Another thing to add: I am seeing a good friend this week I am so excited



Wine and nachos sounds great!


----------



## maria110

I'm not happy about much today but my dog and cat are sweeties, so there's that.


----------



## Nefarious

TheDuke55 said:


> Sorry this is late, but happy birthday dude! Glad you had a great one! Peanut butter fudge (and just most things PB are great!)





TheSillyPuppy said:


> Happy belated birthday!  Glad that you had a lowkey day to yourself! That peanut butter fudge sounds heavenly.



Thank you both! It's an old family recipe, so I had to really indulge as much as I could haha.

---

My aunt and her family are visiting from Mexico, it's always nice seeing them. I even got a present from her. It's one of those jackets from the Pokemon x Levi collab. Honestly, it's kind of _loud_, some would say _gaudy... and I want to show up to someone's wedding in it.  _It's really not too bad though, I primarily wear black so I can make it match in an outfit at least haha.


----------



## deana

I had an absolutely lovely weekend, probably the best that I've had in a very long time. I was camping with mom, got to spend a lot of time catching up with her and had some very delicious meals because mom always spoils me. Also was able to help my mom out with some tasks which was nice as I feel I am not usually much help


----------



## LadyDestani

I got my second night of good sleep in a row. That's a rarity for me! Overall, it's been a nice, calm, relaxing weekend and I wish I had more time like this.


----------



## Merielle

-Slept pretty well and actually had nice dreams!
-Since we had an extra box of cake mix and some frosting that had been sitting in the cabinet for months, my mom and I decided to bake a cake today! ^^


----------



## xara

posting this a bit late as i fell asleep but today was another pretty good day! this is the first week that i’ve had in a long, _long_ time where every day was good for the most part and i’m so grateful. 

today wasn’t all that exciting, but i’m happy that i got to read 3 new fanfics (they were all really good!) and that at dinner time, my mom was very sweet and brought my dinner to my room since she knew i was exhausted. :’)


----------



## Autumn247

I get my monthly injection today, so I'm hoping that helps with my mood and paranoia. ❤

Not gonna lie, I had chocolate peanut butter ice cream for breakfast today   so that was a nice start to the day lol

I have a package coming today, it's some food I ordered.   

and I have time to play my Xbox today!


----------



## Snowesque

Got an interview this week for a place I'd make almost double of what I do now...


----------



## TheDuke55

Snowesque said:


> Got an interview this week for a place I'd make almost double of what I do now...


Very nice! If you like what you see after the interview, I'd suggest hitting them with a simple email follow up. At least, that's what I've always been told. Good luck!



xara said:


> posting this a bit late as i fell asleep but today was another pretty good day! this is the first week that i’ve had in a long, _long_ time where every day was good for the most part and i’m so grateful.
> 
> today wasn’t all that exciting, but i’m happy that i got to read 3 new fanfics (they were all really good!) and that at dinner time, my mom was very sweet and brought my dinner to my room since she knew i was exhausted. :’)


Very cool! I always like watching a new episode from whatever show that I am invested in. Even if it's the only thing I had going that day, it's nice to have that simple little thing to look forward to. What shows are the fan-fictions from that you're reading about?



NefariousKing said:


> Thank you both! It's an old family recipe, so I had to really indulge as much as I could haha.


Nice! I have a family recipe just like that. Well sort of. It's probably 100-150 years old recipe for dumplings. I always try to prepare it once a year.


Not really much going on for me, but the fact that I don't have anywhere to be or any work hanging over me (like I always do) is a nice feeling. I usually have to do like 2-3 different jobs on top of my main work every day. So I like not having any pressing matters and that I can just do whatever I want to do with the rest of the day.


----------



## Balverine

My mom got off the ecmo machine (artificial lung) today! This is very good, because that means she's closer to fully breathing on her own again

And dad is no longer taking antibiotics or steroids, meaning his pneumonia is gone! He has also started occupational therapy to get him back to moving properly after being paralyzed

so I'm very glad that my parents are recovering so well! I can't wait to have them home, this has been very stressful lol


----------



## Corrie

My Masaomi Kida figure came in! It was unopened too! The figure is soooo small! I figured it was going to be the size of my palm but turns out it's the size of my thumb! It's *so* cute!! You can also position his head so I bet there's going to be adorable photo ops in the future!



Spoiler


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Did a one-second animation of one of my OCs turning their heads in a different direction which took up 14 frames (I animated on twos). I was expecting it to take me forever, but it surprisingly only lasted for around two hours, including colouring every single frame. Volume control is still out of whack which is my huge weakness at the moment, but seeing one of my OCs come to 'life' is great since I always envisioned them to move around like living beings. I really hope my dreams of becoming an animator come true someday, and perhaps make a cartoon show that could positively impact others. Ambitious, I know.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I have a job interview scheduled for after tomorrow! I can't wait to take a step up...


----------



## Acgcool330

Just got the game and off work tomorrow. Looking forward to having something to play!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was another okay day. Work wasn't too stressful and I slept pretty well again last night, although not nearly long enough, but that's typical for me on work days.

I found out my sister-in-law is bringing my niece and nephews into town for a visit. I didn't get much notice since they're driving up tomorrow and leaving Friday. I have other plans that I can't cancel on Wednesday so I'll only get to see them Thursday evening after work for a few hours, but it's better than nothing. I haven't seen them since around this time last year. I bet they've grown so much.  ❤


----------



## xara

gonna post this quickly since i’m very tired and would like to go to bed lol, but today was alright! 

*☾* changed my island rep’s outfit in acnh, and i like it more than i thought i would! i saw a double rainbow as well. :’)
*☾* watched the trailer for the _chucky_ tv series! i likely won’t be watching the show when it comes out despite _child’s play_ being one of my favourite horror movie franchises, but i’ve been curious about it since finding out that it was in development, so it was nice to finally see a trailer for it! 
*☾* had pizza for dinner. 
*☾* spent some time with my kitty. <3



TheDuke55 said:


> Very cool! I always like watching a new episode from whatever show that I am invested in. Even if it's the only thing I had going that day, it's nice to have that simple little thing to look forward to. What shows are the fan-fictions from that you're reading about?



they’re all from the same movie franchise; _the hunger games_. i’ve really gotten back into the franchise over the last few months, so pretty much most of the fanfics that i’ve been reading recently have been about it. 



k e r f u f f l e said:


> I have a job interview scheduled for after tomorrow! I can't wait to take a step up...



ooh, that’s exciting! good luck! i hope it goes well.


----------



## Mr.Fox

NefariousKing said:


> Honestly, it's kind of _loud_, some would say _gaudy... and I want to show up to someone's wedding in it. _



LMAO. Brilliant.

Oh and happy belated birdy


----------



## Holla

This is my second week back at the office now that working from home has ended. I've moved since I was last in the office so my 10 min drive into work is now 45 mins.

What I'm happy about though is since I've gone back to work my boyfriend has packed my lunch for me every morning since and I never even asked him too.   I'm a zombie in the morning while he is actually functional so I really appreciate it.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

since a lot of the acnh hype is dying down, people are giving away a lot of items.  I'm currently working on the celest items, and i'm really happy about this.  Because of all the hype, there was a super inflation for a while and it's really nice to finally have access to some rare stuff/ be able to get some rare stuff without jumping through hoops.

I also put out book 6 of my series, and am currently working on finishing the final.  Book seven is already written, I'm just editing for continuity/grammar/final edit sort of thing.  Over all, it's been a productive month and I'm hoping for more progress moving forward.

2020 was unkind and so was most of 2021.  It feels good to be accomplishing things


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not a lot of great stuff has happened since I've been home but a few days ago I called my therapists office and they said she was scheduling out to September so they put me on a call list.... today I got a call from them saying she has a slot open today at 4pm, so ofc I took it. hopefully i can talk with her about me potentially moving out of state for a while, I seriously think this is something i really want to do, even after thinking on it for almost a week.

also I've gotten some of my appetite back but it's still not great. ive had little or no appetite since I've been home, this house is so gross. I already basically have a mild eating disorder and im worried about it getting worse so let's hope it doesn't.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

my new spice containers should be getting here today so that I can sit down and go through my cabinet and label all of my spices like chefs do. I usually really love cooking and experimenting with food (esp since my diet changed 4 years ago). I just haven't felt up to any of it and have been eating a lot of pre-packaged food because the amount of items I have in my pantry are a bit overwhelming.

im very excited to start cooking homemade meals again. ive missed it.


----------



## moo_nieu

had my conversation with my boss today about leaving  woo cant wait to start a new chapter


----------



## HistoryH22

I’m getting to have a game night with an old friend later. That and I finally got a copy of Tetris for the original Game Boy.


----------



## Balverine

Mom and dad's doctors are talking about the kinds of things they'll need to do when they come home, so it's very reassuring to hear them talking about 'when they come home' instead of 'well, if we make it past this thing'

They both have a lot of physical therapy to do, but the fact that they seem to be on the mend is wonderful!

I also started working on my hobbies again, which has helped with my depression a lot, so that's good, too ^^


----------



## duckvely

my line friends package came today! super super happy with what i bought 



Spoiler


----------



## Bloodflowers

I cut bangs today and they turned out really nice  I missed having bangs, I don’t know why I grew them out now? I have been cutting my own hair for years because honestly I don’t trust hair stylists because they always want to straighten my hair which makes me feel bad. Waves and curls are beautiful too


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy because the nurse called me today to reschedule my monthly abilify injection to next week.  I went for it yesterday but they said I had the wrong appointment time, but I couldn't come back for my actual appointment time because I only had one ride there.  So I just had to leave without getting it, then I called and left a message asking to reschedule.  At least I'll get it eventually.  

Also, there was a new episode of my favorite animal crossing podcast today so I listened to that and played some ACNH

Had pork and cabbage potstickers for dinner so that was delicious!


----------



## Merielle

I've been able to get a little reading in recently!  I've always liked reading but haven't had time for it in a while, and it's been nice to get back into it a little—especially in physical-book-form, where I don't have to fret so much over blue light, eheh.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I've sold Majoras Mask 3D + my New 2DS XL.. it hurts a lot to sell this console (and all the games with it), because it was my favorite console for such a long time.. but I haven't used it since so long and I can use the money for a lot more important things. I'm just glad the person I've sold it to is really friendly.


----------



## Holla

I keep forgetting that I booked this coming Friday off from work. So I keep thinking "ugh it's only Wednesday", but then I remember tomorrow is my last work day for the week. 

Also Monday is a "holiday" so I have that off as well. So it's almost extra long 4 day weekend time. ^_^


----------



## Corrie

My Miya (from SK8 The Infinity) print came in today! It's my first print ever and was signed by Miya's English VA! 



Spoiler


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm about to get started on a project I've put on hold for some days/weeks. So it's awesome to have time freed up to be able to work on it again.

@Corrie Nice, that poster is awesome! And so dynamic and detailed.

Not bad slime. I don't know the show, but out of context that line is pretty funny.

@Holla I know that feeling. Sometimes I would go to work and then realize I have the next day off and not remember until like before I'm about to leave for the day. It's a nice feeling when you come to that realization. It's better than realizing that 'Oh wait I do have work tomorrow.' which I have had happen and it sucks lol.


----------



## Autumn247

I made hard boiled eggs today, I’ve been meaning to for awhile. I’m trying to eat healthier.
I weighed myself and was pleasantly surprised to see I’ve barely gained any weight after a couple months of stress eating.
Im drinking coffee out of my snowman mug because Christmas in July


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just checked my school email and apparently two days ago I got an email out of the blue from the bursar, saying that the college was giving me a refund of $250.

idk what it's for but I'm not complaining!!


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m going to martial arts again tonight, which I’m excited about.
- I’m talking with a family friend about getting a job nearby that would be something good for now (until I find something I really want).
- I’m in contact with several people about potential job opportunities.
- My kitty cuddled with me the other night and I didn’t even realize she was in the same room.  

EDIT: Not to mention I love my family and all of my friends!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

My neighbours helping me out and taking care of my rats and rabbit for a night.


----------



## hakutaku

I've been ill with some kind of stomach issue for the past few days but re-playing Pokemon Shield is cheering me up! I caught an authentic Sinistea for the first time and spent 3 hours time travelling for a Chipped Pot to evolve it with haha, I'm glad I finally got one just now!   

The heat wave in the UK has also ended, now we're back to constant rain, which is a relief lol


----------



## King koopa

Hoo boy, where do I start?
-Got to talk with my grandma agian and it turns out that I'll be able to visit her a bit sooner than I expected, I should be able to visit on Sunday!
-i got 2 of my dream collectibles today, a black mushroom and a blue rose which I'm happy to own.
-One of my best friends on the site, @Kirbyz came back, and I was chatting with her for a bit. I'm glad she's back as the forums weren't the same without her. I was also thinking of drawing something to celebrate, so look forward to that!
-Got to watch the boondocks season 4 and it's actually pretty good, a lot of people say it was bad compared to other seasons but I don't think it's that bad.
-Watched star trek with my dad
-Had my post count at 3,333 which I thought was good luck as I heard 3 is good luck, but since Kirbyz came back the same day, I think that proves 3 is good luck.
-Was talking to someone about a potential part time job. I don't really need a job right now as I'm only 16, but I considered the person's offer.
-Got to meet my new principal at my new high school in person and I really like her. I think this school is going to be a step in the right direction


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I went biking with my father and sister today. At first, I thought about it whether or not I should come, but I eventually did since there wasn't much to do around the house. Anyway, it lasted for around three hours and went quite far! We biked along a trail where there were trees surrounding it giving us a nice shade. I was a little surprised that we reached the end in a short amount of time due to traveling for a few kilometres. There were some dogs along the way including a German shepherd, a corgi, and a samoyed. I don't know the rest of the breeds lol. Did I mention that my legs were burning throughout? I'm definitely gonna feel stiff tomorrow, but it's nice to get my blood pumping and some exercise out of it.
While I was waiting to cross the road (the trail went through some streets), I spotted a *Toyota GT86*, or at least thought so at first. When I looked at the back of the car when it passed by, it said 'FRS'. I said to myself, "No way it isn't a GT86. The design looks the same!". I looked it up when I got home and turns out it's most likely a *Scion FR-S*, which is pretty much Toyota's American counterpart. They own the brand and produced cars for it (though, the brand itself was later discontinued in 2016). The logos for both Toyota and Scion look similar from a distance, so it didn't help especially when the sun was glaring on the car lol.
I cooked some beefsteak for dinner. It tasted delicious, especially with sliced onions!
Got to play a little bit on my Switch and PS3 today.
Snuck in some animation practice in the evening. This time, it's a piece of paper swinging side to side and eventually settling on the ground. I partially incorporated animating on ones to make it slightly smoother and quicker for the eyes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Yesterday was a nightmare so I'm happy to say that today was a little bit better. It was still a busy day, but there were some good things that happened.

- I took care of something at the credit union so that's one less thing to worry about.
- I had a chiropractor appointment and the massage was really nice.
- I was early to my appointment so I sat in the car and listened to Stairway to Heaven as that song happened to come on the radio then.
- I only have two more days of work and then I'm off all next week.
- I get to see my niece and nephews tomorrow.

But the main thing I'm happy about:
- My mom's cat is back home and seems to be feeling better. She had to rush him to the vet yesterday. He had fluid in his lungs and an infection. They kept him overnight, drained the fluid and sent him home today with an antibiotic for the infection. He goes back for another evaluation next week. But I saw him this evening and he's breathing easier than he has in months, so I hope he'll make a full recovery.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

found my sister's old ipod nano from 2009, so i stole it (she doesn't use it anymore so it doesn't matter)
it's still functioning like it's brand-new, but there are some tiny scratches from sitting in drawers and boxes from the past 10-12ish years or so, as well as a beaten-up charger, but i don't care, they both still function really well.

now i just need to buy my favorite soundtracks and albums from the 2000's and early 2010's on a cd and i'll truly be stuck in 2008 where i belong.


----------



## kikotoot

The new theme made my day <3


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve actually come to terms with how much I’ve been working lately, but it isn’t actually tiring or stressful. I know stressful jobs. I’ve worked at a warehouse before, and those are draining… My job doesn’t require much _work_ so it’s not straining and it pays well for what it is, so all of these hours are really helping build my savings account so I can move forward with getting my own apartment. I’m trying to focus on the positives now moving forward and blocking out the negative thoughts.

I really like this new night theme. I tend to prefer darker themes, so it was a nice surprise to come to the site before work and seeing the new theme. I’m also a night owl and work nights obviously, so I’ll get the most of it.


----------



## Merielle

-I went to bed a little earlier than usual last night and woke up feeling nicely rested this morning.
-Also took a cool shower after being outside in 90F heat and it felt great ;v;
-My mom turned in the final paperwork for my grandmother's estate to the courthouse today.  As long as there's no corrections that need to be made, this means she'll be finally done!
-And I came back to a gorgeous new forum theme after a power outage!!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm happy that my dad has finally secured a job he's happy with after being unemployed for a couple years  He's been through a lot of physical and mental illnesses through that time of being unemployed and sometimes employers would even discriminate against him for that. But now he's finally got something and I feel happy for him!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy about the new acnh update - charging my switch so I can play again lol
I’m happy I’m having my first ever Spa day today 
I’m happy that my brother is getting married on Saturday


----------



## _Donut_

I've started running last month (2-3 times a week in the morning) and this morning I finally hit my goal 5km run! Besides staying active, I'm also discovering so many beautiful places around my city that I never even knew about.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I've been planning my outfits for work and it's paying off.  I feel so much prettier.  I also had a hair loss issue earlier this year, and pretty much have proof it was stress related.  My hair is so much fuller lately.  I also have been putting honey in my coffee and HOO BOY is it amazing.

Sad news but I need a new editor.  Good news, I know where to find one, now.  After book seven is done I'm going to do a re-edit of the entire series so that everything is perfect.  Aaaaaaand I can finally start on the spin off series, and then the MAIN series.


----------



## Autumn247

I got 2 loads of laundry done, and I have some peanut butter cookies I made last night, so I'm having some of those with a cup of coffee


----------



## Alienfish

Got my samurai warriors 5! so glad i managed to get a physical copy since they seemed very short of em here 
had a good time with friends in town
found a couple of paperbacks i wanted!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I actually did cook last night veggie "ribz", scalloped potatoes, & grilled corn
Started the process of converting and sorting my spices! The pantry looks so much cleaner already
My job finalized my contract for me until spring, which should work perfectly for me to graduate this December and spend the spring looking for a different job.
This also means I got to put in my two weeks notice today at the food-service place. I will not miss it lmao. (I hear everyone there has been putting in their 2-weeks, so I wonder how difficult it's going to be when school opens back up, yikes)
My dog is finally getting a hair cut tomorrow. I feel so bad for not getting him one sooner. I needed to get his rabies shot & then every groomer was booked up a month in advance.
I also got a shoe rack I'm really excited about & I assembled it myself!
I also made dean's list ye y


----------



## TheDuke55

I've been working on this one project of mine for hours upon hours on random given days and it's been months in the works (possibly even half a year or more) and I am finally nearing the end. It's a weird feeling, but also liberating. I've put so much time and effort in it already that I want to do it right and take my time, even though I have wanted to just rush it at points. I'll share a picture with you all when I am done it (whenever I get to that point!)


@LadyDestani  Glad that your cat (or your mom's) is doing better! And that's great about your vacation coming up! Do you have any plans or is it just chilling and not dealing with work? Those are really nice to!



xara said:


> they’re all from the same movie franchise; _the hunger games_. i’ve really gotten back into the franchise over the last few months, so pretty much most of the fanfics that i’ve been reading recently have been about it.


Oh nice! I never read those books or followed the movies, but one of my online penpal friends really loved that series when it was being filmed. She always wanted to do some kind of story or roleplay with it. The only thing I remember was her talking about how terrible some of the ship names were that the fans made for the mains. I still remember them to this day because why would they think that was a good ship name lol.

It's good that you were able to enjoy those stories! Hopefully the authors have one in the works soon enough!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I brought my shelf and all my games in here and organized them, I really like how it turned out


----------



## Snowesque

Snowesque said:


> Got an interview this week for a place I'd make almost double of what I do now...


I got the job !!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Snowesque said:


> I got the job !!!


Congratulations!     Rake in that moulah!

*Yesterday: *
- My S/O's covid test came back negative -- phew! 
- Three fires came up at work yesterday, but I managed to resolve them/plan to resolve them.
- The roadmap I proposed was approved by exec management. 
- I overcame my fear and anxiety and managed to negotiate my salary with my boss' boss. My heart was racing the entire time I was advocating for myself, but once I got the first couple of words out, it felt easier (helped a lot to have speaking points prepared beforehand, based on how to negotiate salary videos on YouTube). I also kept imagining that I was a Caucasian male who wasn't afraid to advocate for my worth. 
- I received a promotion.  Feels so rewarding to have my accomplishments and potential for growth & development recognized.

*Today: *
- Managed to wake up for an important meeting I booked with an IC to resolve the last fire from yesterday. 
- Felt tired all day but finally feeling more energized after working out and showering.


----------



## -Lumi-

I've not been feeling the best these past few days but today has been alright. 

-I'm commissioning art from both @Plume and @BungoTheElf and I'm _so _excited!! Their art always makes me so happy and I can't wait to see what both pieces look like. 

-I ordered some lipglosses online! I also ordered a few other things but I'm mainly excited for the lipglosses since one of them has a pumpkin scent and the other is supposed to smell like vanilla. I know it's not fall yet but I wish it was. It doesn't come until Tuesday which was my bad for ordering so late in the week but oh well.

-I saw some bluejays! We have a whole bunch outside of our house, they must have a nest in a tree near us. They're so pretty and I love when they fly into the yard 

-My dads physio is going really well! He has his last appointment next Friday. It seems to be really helping his shoulder and his physiotherapist says he's doing a good job with it which is lovely to hear.


----------



## King koopa

-It turns out I'll actually be able to visit my grandma tomorrow which I'm very excited about 
-Offically starting work at my part time job on Monday! I really don't need anything but a job is still nice to have


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> -It turns out I'll actually be able to visit my grandma tomorrow which I'm very excited about
> -Offically starting work at my part time job on Monday! I really don't need anything but a job is still nice to have


Very cool! Some rainy day money is always nice to have. Especially if you're like me and want a lot of the E3 games coming out this year/next year lol.


This sounds really stupid, but I was trying to figure out where I could buy some cedar wood for the longest time. And then it donned on me just to go to the pet store tomorrow and pick up some cedar chips. Trying to kill an awful smell in this antique treasure chest that I am restoring. The musty smell is so gross, but I am glad I now know where to go to pick some chips up!


----------



## milktae

i went to the mall today and got an album (mfal by nct dream) I’d been wanting, and also tried some mochinuts. I wasnt much but im still happy about it :]


----------



## LadyDestani

TheDuke55 said:


> @LadyDestani Glad that your cat (or your mom's) is doing better! And that's great about your vacation coming up! Do you have any plans or is it just chilling and not dealing with work? Those are really nice to!


Thank you! It's just a stay at home and chill vacation. I needed a break from work as things have been way too busy lately.

Well, I was supposed to see my niece and nephews today, but I was having a really rough day at work and felt exhausted. Then, my sister-in-law texted me that they are staying in town for an extra day so we can see them tomorrow evening instead. That works out so much better because then I don't have to worry about getting up early for work the next day. As excited as I was to see them, I'm very happy that I was able to push the visit out a day and have some downtime tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

After five months of playing, I finally finished Gran Turismo 5 to full completion! Another 24 hour race stood in my way which took me quite a few days to finish. I just used an *overpowered car* to blow away the competition by a huge margin so I could just let the game idle for a few hours and still stay in first place. I've already done a 24 hour race a couple of months back and I don't want to go insane again lol. Explaining as to why it took me so long to complete the game, it was because of its weird XP system where it dragged the game longer than it should have, along with so much grinding. Other things that contributed to my slow completion of the game was because of real life stuff, doing some animation practice, the three events that happened on the forums (TBTWC, Celebrating Diversity, and 6 Days of Scavenging), and playing other games, ESPECIALLY with Okami. With all that out of the way, I can just sit back, relax, and do whatever I want. I might start Gran Turismo 6 very soon now that I've completed the game. Now if you excuse me, I'm just gonna drive a PT Cruiser and end up crashing into a wall because I overestimated its ability lol.

Edit: Added some things that contributed to slow game progression.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that we’re going to sort out the place for the wedding tomorrow for my brother’s wedding 
I’m the bridesmaid 
I’m happy that the wedding is tomorrow  lol


----------



## Chris

This morning I showed my supervisor a draft of the paper I've been working on all year. My expectation was that she would have a long list of corrections I should make, but instead she said it's valuable information and wants to publish it. This is exactly the type of motivation I needed to get the damn thing finished!

(Context: I'm a scientist.)


----------



## Jhine7

Asked my 2 friends from college to be my groomsmen along with my brothers and fiancé's brother and everyone said yes. Another step done


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm happy to have a peaceful morning.


----------



## moo_nieu

our application was accepted for an amazing rental option ;-; i cant believe after years of wanting to move to this state it will actually be a reality in one month!! im so excited that i feel a little unwell lol my heart is racing. theres a ton of space and the owners seem super sweet. i cant wait 

edit: turned out to be a scam. rip but at least we didnt send them any money. back to hunting again


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Friday, it's payday and August is right around the corner meaning we're one step closer to Autumn aka the best season of the year.


----------



## Balverine

Dad had a bit of a rough patch yesterday, but is doing a lot better today now that the hospital has him on the nicotine patch and changed his anxiety meds!

Mom is still doing well, her hospital seems to be taking things a bit slower, which is good, because it means full recovery instead of quick, maybe recovery

Other than that, I've gotten back into pixel art, which has been a lot of fun ^^


----------



## _Rainy_

My hours increased with the person I love working with by 8 hours a month. Not much, but I’d rather work with them than anyone else so I’m happy about this.


----------



## Autumn247

I went to my apartment complexe’s cleanup day outside. We cleaned up any trash/cigarettes we could find throughout the property and then we had lunch the apartment case manager made for us. We had grilled hotdogs (which were insanely good), big pieces of watermelon, chips, and cans of soda and ate out in the courtyard. It was really nice, I finally got out of my shell enough to socialize a bit, normally I’d be too anxious to do that. And the weather is beautiful, it feels like fall. It’s sunny and cool, breezy.


----------



## Sophie23

Sophie23 said:


> I’m happy that we’re going to sort out the place for the wedding tomorrow for my brother’s wedding
> I’m the bridesmaid
> I’m happy that the wedding is tomorrow  lol


I’m happy that it’s all sorted for tomorrow now


----------



## Corrie

I got an uneven haircut from a place so I went to a new salon for a fix and it looks so much better! The price is $20 cheaper than my usual place too so I'm going there from now on!


----------



## oak

Jhine7 said:


> Asked my 2 friends from college to be my groomsmen along with my brothers and fiancé's brother and everyone said yes. Another step done


Wow you didn't even ask me? Just kidding of course, congrats man! You seem to be a good planner.


----------



## Jhine7

oak said:


> Wow you didn't even ask me? Just kidding of course, congrats man! You seem to be a good planner.


If only the budget allowed more people! Thanks so much!


----------



## TheDuke55

Jhine7 said:


> Asked my 2 friends from college to be my groomsmen along with my brothers and fiancé's brother and everyone said yes. Another step done


Oh that's why you were posting about wedding photography or something of the such earlier. I thought you were a photographer lol derp. Congratulations dude!


Autumn247 said:


> I went to my apartment complexe’s cleanup day outside. We cleaned up any trash/cigarettes we could find throughout the property and then we had lunch the apartment case manager made for us. We had grilled hotdogs (which were insanely good), big pieces of watermelon, chips, and cans of soda and ate out in the courtyard. It was really nice, I finally got out of my shell enough to socialize a bit, normally I’d be too anxious to do that. And the weather is beautiful, it feels like fall. It’s sunny and cool, breezy.


There's nothing like bonding with a good grilled dog. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up in the morning today and my sleep schedule is finally back to normal.
- I went to therapy and it really helped me sort out my thoughts and feelings on things.
- I toured a non-profit company I’d _actually _really love to work at, and am hopeful that I’ll get hired.
- I had a meatball sub from one of my favorite places, which I haven’t had in awhile.

All in all a great end to the week.


----------



## Mariah

I got Georgia peaches from a traveling peach truck.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been lovely!

-I got my package early! It wasn't supposed to come until Tuesday but it came today which was a really lovely surprise. The liquid lipstick I ordered needs to be returned b u t the lip glosses are both perfect. They smell so yummy, one of them is a really pretty sparkly colour that I want to wear every single day and then the other is this orangier colour that looks so pretty over lipstick.

-I saw so many blue jays!! When I was downstairs waiting for my package to come I kept peeking out the window and saw a bunch of them. I think the most I saw at one time was four or five? It was so cool. 

-I got my final covid vaccine!! I was really nervous for the second one because A.) I was nervous about mixing Pfizer & Moderna (which is approved here in Canada) and B.) I heard the side effects for the second one can be worse. I ended up getting Pfizer again which did make me feel better and so far I seem to be okay! My arm is only really sore if I lift it up high vs last time when it was sore no matter what I did. I'm still a little nervous that maybe the bad side effects will happen tomorrow but so far so good.

-Since I had to stick around the pharmacy for a little bit after my vaccine I ended up looking at the makeup. I found a lipstick that's similar to the colour I tried to order online! This one is a bullet lipstick and it's a touch more brown _but _when I put the lip gloss on top it's so pretty. I just really wanted a pumpkin colour lipstick for fall, lol.

-I had some blueberries in my oatmeal and they were so yummy. Sometimes blueberries make me nervous to eat because I never know which are going to be really sour but thankfully these ones were all sweet! It's also been nice out today, only about 18 degrees which has been a really cozy temperature. 

-Oh my gosh!! I can't believe I almost forgot to mention that @BungoTheElf finished my art last night and I love it so much!! She made me a signature and it's so gosh darn cute I love it  it's my girlfriend and I sitting in front of a fire roasting marshmallows!! With camp belltree coming up I thought I'd have something more camp themed for the rest of summer


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Me, my sister, and my mother went biking this morning to go to a place I'll be mentioning in a bit. I was surprised my sister was able to identify a car while we were biking (it was a PT Cruiser AGAIN. I swear, ever since I mentioned that car on here, I've been seeing it a tad more often). That's quite unusual of her. Perhaps she's starting to be like me eyeing out which cars are which based on their looks lol. Speaking of which, I spotted a *Honda Civic Type R*. I've seen so many regular Honda Civics, but the Type R versions are pretty uncommon, so that's nice.
We biked to Sunset Grill to eat pancakes and home fries out on the patio. With cool temperatures at the time around 20C, we had a good time and got full pretty quickly with some leftovers!
I went to Best Buy to buy something. After almost five years of waiting since the Welcome Amiibo update dropped for New Leaf (wait, has it really been that long?), I finally got the Sanrio Amiibo Cards! But it wasn't for me, though. In fact, it was for my sister! She wanted to get them ever since they've been released but were quickly snatched to be sold online for hundreds or maybe even thousands of dollars! Thanks to *@CanuckChick* for reminding those who live in Canada that the cards have been restocked, I was able to buy one before they sold out! The store I went to is one of the few locations that had them (and thankfully near where I live) while the majority had none left. In the end, it made my sister really happy that she was finally able to get what she wanted after waiting for so long. Now she's making good use of them.  Take that, scalpers! Patience really is a virtue after all!


----------



## maria110

My dog and cat are snoozing kind of close to each other and it's so cute.  I wish they would be snuggly (like my former cat was with the dog) but the cat likes to have a personal space bubble.  Maybe she will warm up to the dog eventually.


----------



## deana

I was in a very weird and overwhelmed mood today but I managed to survive the day which is good. I also found a nice new outdoor area near my work (new to me, I guess it's been there for a while I just didn't know about it) and I'm going to take more of my breaks there from now on


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was busy and exhausting, but a lot of good things happened.

- I watched a bunny and a groundhog in my backyard while I was working.
- I got a lot of work done today and left things in really good condition.
- I am now officially on vacation until August 9th!
- I spent the evening with my in-laws and got to see my niece and nephews.
- The two youngest kids were so cuddly with me and one of them told me he had missed me. Awww! 
- I had some really good pizza for dinner.
- My sister-in-law said she may bring the kids up again before school starts. So I might get to see them again in just a few weeks.


----------



## Merielle

-My mom helped me identify a flower I'd been really curious about!  I'd tried to find it on my own before, but didn't have any luck—she identified the exact flower on her third guess, ahaha.
-My younger cat keeps doing this really cute thing where he'll look me straight in the eye and then flop over onto his back like "fight me".  At first I thought he just wanted belly rubs, but he was, uh, quick to correct me on that front. ^^;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Yesterday:*
- Accomplished what I had set out to finish at work.
- I might do a bit of work to get ahead of the shortened week due to this long weekend, but I'll play it by ear and see how my energy levels are.
- Talked with my S/O about how I am feeling like there is a battle going on in my head now to find the balance between my Type-A personality and the more spiritually enlightened me. I felt a lot better afterwards, and he said I'm doing really well in terms of maintaining awareness of the conflict and being intentional about my mindset about external rewards.
- My mom made a really yummy fish in soup, since it was a bit cooler yesterday, and I had some glass noodles.
- Received my reusable cloth pads from Canada Post one business day earlier than anticipated. Gave them a wash, and I'm excited to use them during my next cycle! Also feels great to have planted 10 trees. 

*Today:  *
- Enjoying my coffee and finishing up a book!
- The pads just need a couple more hours of air drying. ^_^


----------



## jadetine

My son's pre-school teacher stopped us in the hallway when I went to drop him off the other day. I was concerned something terrible was about to come to light, but she wanted to express how much she will miss him and how he comforted another student by singing a _Daniel Tiger_ song about how parents always come back.

He might not be able to count to 100 or write his name properly, but to know my son is capable of such empathy has filled me with pride and hope for the future. Technical skills and knowledge can be learned, but to lead with kindness and to make decisions with such care will elevate everyone around him. I'm so happy!


----------



## CanuckChick

Shellzilla said:


> Me, my sister, and my mother went biking this morning to go to a place I'll be mentioning in a bit. I was surprised my sister was able to identify a car while we were biking (it was a PT Cruiser AGAIN. I swear, ever since I mentioned that car on here, I've been seeing it a tad more often). That's quite unusual of her. Perhaps she's starting to be like me eyeing out which cars are which based on their looks lol. Speaking of which, I spotted a *Honda Civic Type R*. I've seen so many regular Honda Civics, but the Type R versions are pretty uncommon, so that's nice.
> We biked to Sunset Grill to eat pancakes and home fries out on the patio. With cool temperatures at the time around 20C, we had a good time and got full pretty quickly with some leftovers!
> I went to Best Buy to buy something. After almost five years of waiting since the Welcome Amiibo update dropped for New Leaf (wait, has it really been that long?), I finally got the Sanrio Amiibo Cards! But it wasn't for me, though. In fact, it was for my sister! She wanted to get them ever since they've been released but were quickly snatched to be sold online for hundreds or maybe even thousands of dollars! Thanks to *@CanuckChick* for reminding those who live in Canada that the cards have been restocked, I was able to buy one before they sold out! The store I went to is one of the few locations that had them (and thankfully near where I live) while the majority had none left. In the end, it made my sister really happy that she was finally able to get what she wanted after waiting for so long. Now she's making good use of them.  Take that, scalpers! Patience really is a virtue after all!


Yay!! I was in the same boat as your sis @Shellzilla  I wanted the Sanrio cards from back in NL, but the official one wasn't available anymore and the etsy ones were still too pricey for me, so didn't get it til this year.  Glad to help and it's funny the Sanrio scalpers' prices have really dropped in Canada lol.  Here's hoping the cards will be re-stocked in other countries too! 

And pancakes & fries...yumm!!


----------



## hakutaku

I managed to fix my stomach issues, so I've been feeling much better today ☺  It's a big relief lol, a week of stomach cramps can really mess up your life, I'm pretty sure it came from not eating as healthy as usual while I was on holiday, or from all the extra energy I'd been burning. All it took to fix the issue was a couple of pots of activia yoghurt.

I've also been getting into watching the olympics! The time in Japan is actually great for me and my messed up sleep schedule


----------



## Jhine7

Manager finally broke and let us go back to working from home. Not permanent as of yet but it's a nice step in the right direction


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy my side stopped hurting, it hurt all day and for some reason it didn't occur to me to just take some ibuprofen so I finally remembered I had some so I did take it and now my side feels much better.

I played ACNH for a couple hours while listening to a new episode of one of my favorite Nintendo Switch podcasts


----------



## AlyssaAC

My mom is coming home from my brother’s house next week. It felt so lonely without her, so I’m definitely happy for that!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in because it’s a Saturday.
- New MHA episode today and it’s looking like it’s going to be a good one.
- I baked cinnamon rolls!


----------



## oak

I saw my aunt for the first time in a year and she gave me a pack of socks with rabbits/hares on them. She knows what I'm all about. Everytime I get a card from her she makes sure there's a cat or rabbit on the front and then she covers the envelope in SPCA stickers. She's the best aunt.


----------



## LadyDestani

A few good things happened today:

- I got to sleep in this morning and get some rest after my very busy day yesterday.

- I talked to my mom and she got some good news from her doctor. 

- I was too busy to check my email last night but I got another update from my brother's new payee. They have received the info from social security regarding the amount that is on the way to them, so they want to talk to me on Monday to start getting his billing information set up.


----------



## xara

another catchup post as i fell behind in posting again lol, but this week’s been a good one so far! july hasn’t been the sexiest month for me tbh, so i’m really happy and grateful that the last two weeks or so have been kind to me. 

*tuesday (07/27)*
 a new acnh update was announced and while it honestly won’t keep me entertained for very long, i’m super excited for the handheld cotton candy and the new seasonal items! 
 had a laugh while reading some stuff on reddit. 
 reread some fanfics that i haven’t read in a while and read some new ones as well!
 managed to tidy up my room a bit. 
 heard from a friend that i hadn’t spoken to in ages! i’ve been meaning to reach out for weeks now, but i of course kept chickening out, so i’m really glad that they messaged me. it was a short convo, but it was nice to talk to them again nonetheless. i'm definitely gonna try to work on reaching out more often. :’)

*wednesday (07/28)*
 tidied up my room again. 
 my mom was kind enough to buy me some stuff while she was out grocery shopping.

*thursday (07/29)*
 tbt’s time-based theme is finally back!! waking up to the sunrise banner was such a lovely surprise, and the themes look more gorgeous than ever! they were definitely worth the wait. 
 a new chapter of one of the fanfics that i’ve been reading was published! 
 bruce gave me his photo in acnh!!! 
 stepped out of my comfort zone and messaged a few friends that i hadn’t spoken to in a while! 
 had subway for dinner.
 came across a new compilation video of edits of one of my favourite fictional characters! 

*friday (07/30)*
 was able to do my daily tbt postings coherently and without too much frustration. i wish that i could say the same about today LOL.
 tt’d bruce out in acnh. 
 came across some more amazing edits of some of my favourite fictional characters! 
 discovered a new favourite song. 
 read a new fanfic and i thoroughly enjoyed it! there’s so many talented writers out there. :’o
 my kitty was quite vocal with me today; she’s such a precious lil baby. 

*today (07/31)*
 read some more new fanfics and they were all really good! 
 went island hopping in acnh and invited bunnie! i’m super excited to get to know her. :’)
 got 2x nook points.
 tidied up my room a bit.
 started on and completed my entry for @/pupperina’s art contest, and i’m honestly really happy with how it turned out! 
 my kitty was quite vocal with me again today + i played with her this morning! 

and of course, i saw a bunch of new _the suicide squad_ content this week! august 6th is really taking its sweet ass time to get here.


----------



## Dunquixote

I haven’t been very happy lately, but just found out I won an art raffle which really made me happy ☺.

My dad came home from work with some roasted almonds . That was so incredibly thoughtful of him ☺; it isn’t often he does that for me.

Been enjoying chatting with some people on a discord server. Been getting more comfortable talking day by day.

I’ve been playing Fire Emblem Three Houses again and am having a lot of fun .


----------



## TheDuke55

I have don't have any work tomorrow and even though I am really sick with a stomach bug or something I can just sleep in for however long I want.

You're really making me want cinnamon rolls now Saitama! I doubt my tummy is as agreeing as I am right now lol.


----------



## SublimeDonut

bought some beautiful gray pants today. they're loose and embroidered with red and dark green flowers. can't wait for an occasion to wear it!
also tomorrow i'm going to a friend's new ice cream shop. her gelato is homemade and delicious and there's like four different cherry flavors, my fave fruit.


----------



## Merielle

-I'm a long ways off from this yet, but today I decided against self-publishing my book when it's finished.  I know that getting a book published through a publisher (is there a snappier way to phrase that) is far from easy, but just deciding to go this route has relieved a lot of stress I've been having over advertising/marketing/cover design/etc.  And the fear of having a self-published book go totally unnoticed.  I'm feeling a lot better about it now.
-Unlocked Colossal Rampart in Minecraft Dungeons with practically no trouble thanks to a very helpful video by DcSK!  I'd been dreading hunting for this secret area, but it went incredibly quickly using his method.
-Also played a little bit more of PMD: Blue Rescue Team—only did a few random missions this time, but I reached Gold Rank!
-My mom invited my aunt and me to her K.K. Slider concert today, and it was a lot of fun!  It eventually culminated in me chasing my aunt around the island with a net.  She could not escape me and swiftly surrendered.


----------



## DaisyFan

I am ordering the personalized autograph of voice actress of Princess Daisy!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

just really stoked about dinner tonight  i love spaghetti


----------



## Princess Mipha

Found a Tamagotchi that I haven't seen before and it's so cute. I was able to buy it (for once) without any problems.
Not sure yet if I will resell this one, because it's really nice looking.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday: I’m happy everything went well including the weather lol
I’m so happy for my brother that he got married 
It was a lovely day for a wedding and the food was very nice


----------



## Autumn247

TheDuke55 said:


> I have don't have any work tomorrow and even though I am really sick with a stomach bug or something I can just sleep in for however long I want.
> 
> You're really making me want cinnamon rolls now Saitama! I doubt my tummy is as agreeing as I am right now lol.



I hope you feel better! ❤   I just got over some sort of stomach bug too, just started feeling better today


----------



## b100ming

I’m just inexplicably happy


----------



## Autumn247

Today I'm happy because my sister is dropping off some takeout and bubble tea for me, looking forward to that!  Getting hot wings, fries, and probably coconut milk tea w/ popping mango boba!  It's Sunday, the 1st day of August, so I can attend the fireworks show in ACNH and check out the new items (boba!!!   )

I was sick and woke up today feeling much better. I slept really good thankfully, I was absolutely exhausted. 

Oh yeah!  I also ordered a new set of joycons for Nintendo Switch, I bought the pink and green ones. My original ones are the blue and red, so I'm excited to change them out after so much time with them.  And I also ordered a portable official Nintendo Switch charger, a set of mini artificial succulents for my apartment, and some scented wax cubes to go in my wax warmer


----------



## TheDuke55

@Autumn247 Thanks! Glad you're feeling better now (even though I didn't know you were feeling unwell) It was kind of hard falling asleep last night, but I did manage to get some hours in. My body aches all over and I have a sore throat now lol, fun times.

I totally forgot tonight was the fireworks. I was thinking it was going to be the 7th/8th and that I had another whole week to wait for them. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Made time for introspection and I've started working on a vision statement for my career to support the life I want, which I will finish up and refine tomorrow. 
- Made a self-learning plan about product management to set myself up for success at work.
- Time-blocked my work calendar so I have heads-down, focus time to get stuff done.


----------



## HistoryH22

Moreso yesterday, but my buddy and I went retro hunting at game stores yesterday afternoon! I found myself a lovely Japanese import version of Bomberboy for the Gameboy. Absolutely stoked to add it to my collection. We also jammed at out an arcade. It's been quite the solid weekend.



Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

My best friend got something she's been looking for for a longggg time and I'm so happy for her!! Also, it's now officially August, which means, Nicholas turns 2 in exactly one week! He and my best friend share a birthday!!


----------



## _Rainy_

Dom came to breakfast with me today


----------



## Cirice

I'm almost done decluttering my room for the 1st time on my new minimalist journey. It's so much better to look at, quite scary to be honest to see all these empty spaces as I've always been a hoarder


----------



## TheDuke55

I just got back into exercising. I'm sick and there wasn't anything else to do at home. Probably not the best time to do it, but I did lol. I still have a rather physically active workplace, but I kind of stopped doing it and I feel good getting back into it again.



Cirice said:


> I'm almost done decluttering my room for the 1st time on my new minimalist journey. It's so much better to look at, quite scary to be honest to see all these empty spaces as I've always been a hoarder


I find it refreshing to do that every now and then. There's so much junk down in my basement (not so much now) that I could barely ever do anything when I wanted to go down there. And people would always be like 'well maybe we'll need this later' No that time never comes. So I ended up just throwing away garbage and putting other stuff outside for free and it cleared up so much space.

Same with the garage. Whenever I needed to find a tool, I spent more time pulling out more crap then I needed. I actually spent half a day getting rid and organizing a lot of stuff in my garage just so I could easily find the oil for my truck lol.

Good job with your accomplishment!



HistoryH22 said:


> Moreso yesterday, but my buddy and I went retro hunting at game stores yesterday afternoon! I found myself a lovely Japanese import version of Bomberboy for the Gameboy. Absolutely stoked to add it to my collection. We also jammed at out an arcade. It's been quite the solid weekend.


Dang that is a nice find! I remember when I came across this strange retro gaming store and bought the original Final Fantasy for the NES. I still don't know how rare it is, but it's Final Fantasy and the first one ever so I had to get it lol. I tried playing it a few times, but I think maybe the battery in the cartridge is dead cause it never saved. Never looked to see how invasive that would be. Now that you reminded me, I have another project to look forward to.


----------



## nyx~

I spent most of my day playing Genshin Impact and drawing since I had nothing else to do so that was fun. I also scheduled my appointment to take my driving test in a couple weeks so that's exciting and nerve-racking at the same time lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and I don't have to work tomorrow, or the rest of the week for that matter.


----------



## xara

i am incredibly overtired right now and can’t wait to go to bed lol, but today wasn’t too bad! 

 it’s the start of a new month! a new month starting never fails to make me happy, but i’m even happier than usual as august means that the release of _the suicide squad_ and the start of camp belltree are just around the corner! i’m so excited. ^_^
 100% completed the ‘flower power’ achievement in acnh!! bunnie moved in as well, and i managed to take some cute photos of my villagers! 
 as per usual, i saw some new _the suicide squad_ content! i’m likely gonna take a step back from reddit and twitter (which is where i’ve been finding content), as i don’t want to spoil the _entire_ movie for myself haha.
 read a few new fanfics and enjoyed them! 
 discovered some more amazing edits of some of my favourite fictional characters. <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was able to watch the Formula 1 2021 Hungarian Grand Prix today! Already at the first corner on the first lap of the race and there was already drama involved. It looked like something you'd see in an online lobby race lol. Thankfully, everyone came out unharmed. The race overall was pretty entertaining as there was some good wheel-to-wheel racing that lasted for quite a few laps. Moreover, I was happy to see someone win their first race in Formula 1, especially since their car never really had a fighting chance to do so! My favourite part was the race restart. Only one car was at the starting line while the rest were in the pits to change tires. I'll leave the highlights video *here* if you're interested as it provided some more context on how the race came to be. I hope Lewis Hamilton is doing all right. He looked very exhausted up there on the podium.


Spoiler: Image of the race restart that made me laugh






Yes, this has actually happened. Only one car (which is Lewis Hamilton, who is now leading the championship at this point) has lined up to the starting grid for the race restart. I can already see some meme potential from this image alone haha.



Me and my family ate some pizza and fries for dinner. It tasted really good and made me full! While we were out on the road to pick up the food, I saw an *Audi TT Coupe 3.2 Quattro*, or at least a very similar version of it. In fact, I think it's the first time ever I got to see one in person. On a side note, I personally find its design cute for being simple. Kinda resembles a Volkswagen Beetle if you think about it. And since it also happens to be Gran Turismo, I bought that said car (in red as well) and drove it around for a few laps. By the way, imagine Audie driving an Audi.


----------



## Mr_Persona

The nighttime theme

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2021

Oh and it's been nicer outside since 2 days ago. Bye bye humidity


----------



## Midoriya

Shellzilla said:


> - snip -



I always love reading your posts about racing and cars!  I’m not much of a car person myself, but reading all of your posts certainly does pique my interest.

—

Today I was happy that I gave my cat, Lulu, a good brushing and it was raining outside, so I got to hear the sounds of nature.  Also happy to have my favorite username back (and the one that fits me the most).


----------



## Merielle

Had a ton of fun playing around with the fireworks show and the new items with my mom and aunt in New Horizons!  I was also thrilled to meet back up with Eugene, who once lived in my New Leaf town, on my aunt's island!  She kept calling him "the ugly koala" and I didn't know who she meant until I ran into him asdjhlgsjhk;; it's okay, Eugene, my mom and I both love you


----------



## Princess Mipha

I found some leftover wood in the house and decided it was time to make something new for the animals.
It's mainly for my rabbit (he's hiding in the cube), because he loves to be a bit above the ground.
Glad I had a old curtain to use as a ground. I also gave him the cathead shaped house, as one of my cats
keeps peeing into it, so I'm tired of washing it over and over again, now it's a new house for Link. 
The only "problem" now, is that my rabbit likes to be up there so much, he is not bothered to go anywhere else. 

EDIT: I should maybe mention what it even is that is new, lol. It's the brown "table" that has the cube on top!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Princess Mipha said:


> I found some leftover wood in the house and decided it was time to make something new for the animals.
> It's mainly for my rabbit (he's hiding in the cube), because he loves to be a bit above the ground.
> Glad I had a old curtain to use as a ground. I also gave him the cathead shaped house, as one of my cats
> keeps peeing into it, so I'm tired of washing it over and over again, now it's a new house for Link.
> The only "problem" now, is that my rabbit likes to be up there so much, he is not bothered to go anywhere else.
> 
> EDIT: I should maybe mention what it even is that is new, lol. It's the brown "table" that has the cube on top!


You named one of your rabbits Link? Haha, I like it!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2021



Midoriya said:


> I always love reading your posts about racing and cars!  I’m not much of a car person myself, but reading all of your posts certainly does pique my interest.


I didn't really expect my passion for cars to pique people's interest, especially from you! There's something amazing about driving everyday road cars at a race track that probably wouldn't be possible otherwise, at least that's what I think so. I'll put it here right now that while I do know some things about cars, there's still a lot of room for me to expand my knowledge about them, whether it would be history about cars, how they work, how to setup your car at the right track (e.g. suspension, gear transmission, brake balance, etc.), and racing techniques.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Shellzilla said:


> You named one of your rabbits Link? Haha, I like it!



Yes, his original name was "Disney", which I thought wasn't cool enough for him, haha. 
He used to have a buddy that we adopted as a girl and I named her Zelda.. turned out it was a male and 
I named him Mido. Sadly he passed away some time ago and Link is not accepting any new friends since then.
But he's doing great!


----------



## maria110

I bought some fancy coffee the other day (I usually just use Folgers), and I'm enjoying it this morning.  Coffee is life.  Or at least, I don't feel alive until I've had a couple cups.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had a dream abt my friend last night and now I can't get him off my mind, love him sm  
I don't think he's up yet but I sent him a discord message saying how much I appreciate him, I'm really anxious waiting for a response 

basically woke up in a good mood today for the first time in who knows how long, already took the dog for a walk at like 6:30am and I'm making more red beans and rice (yes for breakfast lmao). I have a few things I want to do and since im in such a great mood i actually have the energy to do it.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I sold some Harry Potter merchandise it’s nice there’s some room now lol


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

dog haircut  ✔ now ready for summer


----------



## mocha.

- my bf and I reserved our first home together a couple of weeks ago! we’re so excited 
- went to a wedding on sat which was beautiful - had a bbq in our garden yesterday to continue celebrations. Good food, nice drinks, excellent company! 
- my bf gave me his kindle since he doesn’t use it and I’m sooo excited! I have so many books on my wish list that I can’t wait to get started on


----------



## Jhine7

Got the go ahead to work from home again while the Delta variant spreads, at least temporarily  all with the hope of making it a permanent option


----------



## Autumn247

I have an appointment today with my therapist, our first in person appointment in over a year  

Also, I decided I'm ready for a part-time job so I'm going to ask my care manager to help get me into some vocational counseling.  I haven't been working due to my mental illness (schizoaffective disorder bipolar type) but I feel stable enough for a part-time job finally


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> This morning I showed my supervisor a draft of the paper I've been working on all year. My expectation was that she would have a long list of corrections I should make, but instead she said it's valuable information and wants to publish it. This is exactly the type of motivation I needed to get the damn thing finished!
> 
> (Context: I'm a scientist.)


Finished and submitted my research paper today after eleven months spent investigating this specific pathogen. Presenting it in two days and I'm actually excited to share what I've found.


----------



## Mariah

I went miniature golfing!


----------



## Mistreil

tore apart a shelf that my sister replaced and macgyver'd an extension to my desk with it
previously i had boxes stacked on top of each other and a piece of cardboard on top to work as an extension. this is preferable.



Spoiler: behold, my extended desk








the froggy washi tape is there to seal off the exposed wood so i dont end up hurting myself on it '-')b


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I had today off.  I got a lot done!  Figured out my migraine was because of a lack of caffeine...I'm going to cut back on coffee lol.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2021

I wanted to add...I'm about to finish the first edit of the last book in my series.  it's almost done.  the second edit is for grammatical stuff, and then AFTER....my series will be fully published.  I'm almost there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had a nice easy day and it was really nice outside too, didn't go out much but that's okay. now it's almost 8:30 and tbh I'm already tired, prob from waking up at 6:30am lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

@jadetine finished the art that I won from her raffle and it just is absolutely amazing and beautiful . I originally was going to have a different character if I won but when I found out that I won, I thought about one of my late cats who I miss so much and thought having her watch the stars with Celeste would be wonderful to see since if there is a place where the deceased go after death, I imagine my kitty at peace doing something relaxing like star gazing, even though she was a very active cat before she got sick. And i couldn’t help but want to see her dressed up similar to Jiji since she was a black cat . This was seriously a wonderful surprise and pick me up.


----------



## -Lumi-

This is a mix from today and yesterday!

-I bought some little pillsbury crescent rolls the other day and I baked them last night! I put blueberries in them and made a little glaze, they're so good  

-I fixed up an older skirt I made!! It's a gathered skirt so the hem wasn't nearly as daunting to go back to but _oh my gosh past me_. I had to unpick _three rows _of stitching!! Took me forever. The new hem is smaller though which I prefer and while it's not perfect it's a lot better than it was so I won't be redoing it. I also actually finished the waistband so now all my raw edges are hidden! I wore it today and my lipstick & lipgloss I bought the other day match the colour of the skirt perfectly, I'm so happy lol.

-I watched the first Fear Street movie last nigh with @Saylor!! Well, we live in different countries lol but we were watching it at the same time and texting through it which was fun. I'm not the best with horror movies so getting to talk with her through it was really nice. Plus she warned me when it was going to be gross :')


----------



## LadyDestani

Today wasn't a bad day even though I'm tired and a bit sore.

- I didn't have to work today.

- The weather was nice when I took my dog out for his walk. It was warm and sunny with just enough of a breeze to feel good.

- After exactly six months, the third party payee I set up for my brother finally received his money from Social Security. We are expecting his first deposit on his reloadable debit card tomorrow and also a reimbursement will be deposited in my bank account for all the money my mom and I spent paying his bills and expenses all this time. I still have some loose ends to tie up, but the major hurdle has now been cleared. I'm hoping things will be downhill from here.

- My husband picked up some blueberries at the store today. We hardly ever have fresh fruit in the house so that's a nice treat. Too bad it's a little too late for the TBT Scavenger Hunt. LOL


----------



## deana

Today I finished an embroidery project that I was working on for quite some time, so I am very glad to be finished! I was embroidering a design on to a hat that I thrifted, the hat previously had an ugly looking skull on it and I covered it with a dragonfruit. Truthfully it didn't turn out as well as I hoped but I am glad to have finished it so that I can move on to my next project which I believe will be making something for a friend of mine


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a good day.

- Ran some errands and got some things done I needed to.
- Went to martial arts tonight and I’m going to be going three days a week for the rest of the month.
- My cat Lulu is being sweet to me.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Had a relaxing day. 

- Had a long conversation with my dad and diversified my reading backlog with his suggestions. 
- Read over my vision statement, which I ended up finishing yesterday, hehe.
- Caught up on YouTube subscriptions with my S/O.


----------



## xara

i’m absolutely exhausted and am definitely ready for bed lol, but today was a pretty good day! 

 went out with my mom at like,, 2am to go get food. this isn’t something that we do very often, but i always enjoy it as not only do i get to spend some time with her, i get food out of it as well LOL.
 a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’ve been reading was published + i read a new fanfic as well, and enjoyed it! 
 once again saw some more new content from _the suicide squad_!
 finally posted a new island journal entry!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am thrilled that Canada's women's soccer team managed to beat the US 1-0 in the Olympic semi-finals to advance to the gold medal game! I never thought they could actually beat the US, especially since it was 20 years since they last beat them, but man, what a time to finally beat them and get revenge for the Canada-US semi-finals match in 2012. I'm really hoping they can win on Thursday and take the gold medal home (and I'm also happy that I can watch them play for gold at a reasonable hour, lol).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

anchovy is finally leaving my new leaf town lol good riddance

bad thing is I also time traveled forward 5 days to make him leave and my player, who is now canonically dark skinned, has lost his tan so he looks really weird lol. wish NL allowed players to pick a skin color like HHD and NH.


----------



## Chris

Got accepted onto a postgraduate course at my dream school! Five years of hard work has paid off!


----------



## Holla

Didn’t get a chance to post yesterday, but I used the holiday to make new cages for my guinea pigs with my boyfriend. We still have a couple little tweaks we want to do but the majority of it is done.

Only the elderly pig doesn’t really climb the ramp but that’s fine. The upper floor is mostly to separate them at food time anyways and the other pig she shares the cage with loves running up the ramp. The other lone pig (she doesn’t get along with the others) also got an upper floor as she’s the most energetic one of the bunch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my boy finally messaged me back, apparently he missed my message yesterday but I'm happy to hear from him now


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good day, I got my monthly injection finally (they messed up my appointment time last week so it had to be re-scheduled), so I'm glad about that.  And I also walked about a mile to a store and bought some groceries.  It was nice to get out in the sun.  I have been spending the evening going back and forth between reading two different books and also watching an anime on Netflix   Hoping for a productive day tomorrow!


----------



## Dunquixote

Chris said:


> Got accepted onto a postgraduate course at my dream school! Five years of hard work has paid off!



Congrats, Chris! That is extremely exciting news! I am happy for you .

I’m watching a short stream that I’ve been looking forward to for a week since last week he had none.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a really good day.

- I didn't have to work today.

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep late. I woke up feeling rested and had very little back pain.

- Crunchyroll started working again. For the past two days, it wasn't acknowledging our Premium access, but it fixed itself today.

- I started watching Fumetsu no Anata e (To Your Eternity) and I am so in love with this series after just the first episode.

- The weather was absolutely gorgeous today. It was sunny and what I consider the perfect temperature at right around 80 degrees.

- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog, just chilling, playing games and watching TV.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today has been a little rough but there's been some good parts, too!

- @Plume finished my avatar and I am absolutely in love!! I think it turned out _so _cute and she went above and beyond helping me figure out how to get it to fit as an avatar on here. I always love Plumes art and this is no exception  I think it matches with my signature so well Plus we got to chat a little bit about sewing which is always a lot of fun since nobody else I know sews!

-My kitties have been really lovey today and I appreciate them so much. I think they can tell I'm not feeling well (I'm not sure if I'm developing an intolerance to something, if it's an anxiety issue, or _what _but my tummy has just been perpetually nauseous lately. Super lame) and they're being extra sweet. My fluffier cat in particular keeps following me around, it's really cute!

-I was on Sephora because I like to look at sparkly things, lol, and when I was putting things in my fictional basket I noticed a birthday gift was in there! My birthday was back in May so it wasn't letting me redeem it _but _I talked to the loveliest customer service girl and she let me have the birthday gift anyways  She waived the shipping fee and everything so it's totally free! I mean I think the shipping would've been free regardless because they do have a "free shipping to Canada" promo code right now, but still. I'm so excited, I love free things!!

-My girlfriends been super sweet. I mean she's always sweet and I love her tons but especially recently. I've been having a lousy time with feeling nauseous and my skin is just. So angry at me  but she's been really lovely and never makes me feel bad for venting about stuff. Which might seem minor but growing up my dad has always had chronic pain, some days really severely, so complaining about things is something I always feel really guilty about. Like whatever I'm going through pales in comparison to my dad and it can be tricky sometimes but she's always so kind about everything.  

-I took apart a dress I made a little bit ago that I wasn't pleased with and I might try fixing it up soon! I want to finish the seams differently (definitely going to do French seams, the material frays _so _easily) and when I was laying out the fabric to see what I had to work with I think I should have enough extra to make sleeves! I initially wanted to make sleeves for the dress but couldn't figure out how - I have a little puff sleeve pattern though that fits perfectly on the extra fabric which is exciting!


----------



## deana

I had a pretty good day today ☺

-I called and rescheduled my dentist appointment which I'm sure sounds like a very easy task but I really hate calling places, I'm glad that I was able to do this though and did not put it off for too long.
-I thought of a really good idea of what to make for my friend for my next embroidery project! I do need to pick something up at the store before I can start on it but I'm really excited about my idea.
-Bought some collectibles today that will hopefully give me more lineup options in the future
-My package came in today with two things that I've been meaning to order for a while. Firstly I bought myself a proper stylus for drawing on my tablet. During the last forum event I had started to try to do some digital drawings and I did actually find it quite enjoyable so I decided to get a real stylus so that I can practice some more and be ready for future site events that have some sort of art element. The other thing I had ordered is an RCA to hdmi converter so that I can connect my gamecube to my TV and be able to play again. My partner and I played Mario party


----------



## Merielle

-We've been seeing a hummingbird hovering around our window lately iT'S A GOVERNMENT DRONE, so we put up a hummingbird feeder today.  And oh my god, this thing summoned an army out of nowhere—I have never seen so many hummingbirds at once.  I'm glad they seem to like it so much and they're all really adorable, so it's nice to see all of them outside the window.  The cats are also finding this new addition to be very entertaining, so that's another perk.
-I'm getting back into making embroidery floss bracelets!  I finished one I've been working on and then completed two more today.  I'm hoping to get some more done before school starts back up, so my dad can give them out as prizes to his students who don't want or can't have the candy prizes.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm having a nice relaxing morning.  I'm currently working on a few things that are helping my anxiety.  I'm letting my body rest too, because I haven't been feeling well.


----------



## Holla

I'm feeling a lot better today. Yesterday was just all around not good so it's a relief to not feel sick and sore for no apparent reason.


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> Got accepted onto a postgraduate course at my dream school! Five years of hard work has paid off!


Congratulations, Chris! That's awesome news, and has to feel very rewarding. 

I'm happy about Nicholas' upcoming birthday on Sunday!


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday: Mum bought me Petter Rabbit 2

Today: Watched Petter Rabbit 2 with Grandad and started again on acnh (new island)


----------



## Autumn247

I practiced a few songs on ukulele.  I'm learning a few Christmas songs so by time the holidays roll around I'll be good at them and can post videos of me playing them on Facebook for friends and family to see  

My mini artificial succulents I bought for my apartment are coming today!  And I finally had enough energy/motivation to get myself to vacuum


----------



## hakutaku

I beat Pokemon Shield for the second time today, and I finally finished the Cardcaptor Sakura anime! Also, my dog's final booster vaccine is tomorrow, just a few days before I get my second COVID vaccination lol.


----------



## Alienfish

That movie poster I wanted was in stock so I can go get it tomorrow I hope! (I don't trust the mail company to deliver it for a number of reasons) :3


----------



## slzzpz

slzzpz said:


> I won a giveaway on a streamer's stream today!



Follow up on my post. This is what I received from the giveaway:





Why the two mice? No idea but it was free! lol


----------



## Dunquixote

Tonight a voice actor I like is streaming and playing a game with a bunch of other voice actors that I like. I am really excited.  His streams make me so happy and his discord community have been extremely kind to me. I have been interested in another community but I really did not like all the throw the cat comments when that voice actor was playing skyward sword. I wish it didn’t bother me so much but stuff like that bothered me even when I used to play an mmo with non combatant cats that can be killed .


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh that sounds really cool! It's not often that you see VA or actors engage their audience and fans like that. It's always fun and so nice when they do take the time to do that and brighten someone's day. What game are they streaming by the way?


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh that sounds really cool! It's not often that you see VA or actors engage their audience and fans like that. It's always fun and so nice when they do take the time to do that and brighten someone's day. What game are they streaming by the way?



Yeah! I love that a lot if VAs have been doing this. I don’t know about Hollywood actors. Some VAs respond a lot to the fans which I really like.Though there are some of take advantage of that and spam their feed every week with the identical post on three different accounts.

They are playing Pico Park. I honestly have never heard of it. I personally wouldn’t play it but looks like there may be chaos since they are all supposed to work together and at least two of them are big loud goofballs .


----------



## maria110

The good news is I got a grain bowl takeout from Panera for dinner and it's pretty awesome and I'm happy for a delicious, fairly nutritious meal.  The bad news is, I forgot to ask for them to not put tomatoes on it.  Yuck yuck yuck.  Bleh.


----------



## Mariah

I did more hair modeling.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was another pretty good day.

- I didn't have to work today.

- I slept fairly well again and got to sleep late.

- My mom took her cat back to the vet for a follow-up and he seems to be doing better. The vet wants to keep him on the antibiotic for a little longer and see him again for another follow-up next week because his breathing is still a little shallow, but everything else looked okay.

- I called Xfinity and got the billing address for my brother's account changed to his new payee. It wasn't as difficult as I thought it'd be. (I always expect the worst when dealing with Comcast/Xfinity.) Now, hopefully, the update goes through correctly.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

While this happened yesterday, I got to practice drawing some hands! I followed the advice from a certain meme queen around here and it looked better than the weird hand monstrosity I had before.

Moving to what happened today, I played Gran Turismo 5 doing time trial laps at different tracks with different cars. It feels so nice being able to push myself to the limits and clean lap time, even though the improvements were only a few tenths of a second as I got closer to optimizing the run. Driving the *F2007* around a small track tailored for karts is pretty hilarious, but surprisingly fun and challenging. After being satisfied with the lap times, I'd either do burnouts, rev the engine, or honk the horn (though not all cars I drove have this) before moving on.


Spoiler: For those who are curious what cars I used for time trials



*Audi RS 6 Avant*
*Toyota Altezza RS200 *(I sometimes see similar models of this on the road!)
*Lamborghini NOMAD Diablo GT-1
Aston Martin DB9 Coupe
Aston Martin V12 Vantage*


I got to listen to music during the evenings. ☺


----------



## Toska

I had a conversation today that I didn’t expect to happen, but while I didn’t get the best news I’m glad it’s over with! Trying to look on the positive side of things. At least the conversation was nice!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Going to be taking a much needed break from TBT for a little while, but will be back sometime in the Fall. I kinda want to focus on my games, as I just reset my Switch for hopefully the last and final time. I’ve been changing everything back to my original, which is what I like the best. I even got my username changed to the one I did when I first bought a username change a while back. It’s one I really like and can definitely live with for now on. So yeah, everything is pretty much back to my favorites. Anyway, I’m happy to get everything back to normal.


----------



## Dunquixote

Update on my earlier post: the stream was chaotic but it was so fun to watch! A mod gifted me I think a month’s subscription to the voice actor’s channel . I know now what game I never want to try: Pico Park . I know that I will for sure want to rage quit or people I play with will rage quit because I’d die too much, or I will have some panic attacks . There was yelling between the voice actors but none were actually angry and it was all in good fun it seemed. Tomorrow there is another stream but at the normal time . I can’t wait.  I am so glad that I gave streams another chance and joined this server; it made watching the streams and chatting more comfortable for me .


----------



## Midoriya

Late post, but I was happy today that I got to go to martial arts again earlier.  I learned a new technique and am closer to testing for my next belt rank now.  I then got home and had a lot of fun chatting with people in my server.  I really needed that.  Now I’m just listening to music.  This week has been fantastic so far.


----------



## a potato

I made a pretty big decision, but I truly think it’s for the best. It feels like a giant weight has been lifted!


----------



## Alienfish

Got that poster picked up today, and it's very very awesome. Keeping it rolled up for now until I can frame it and maybe put it up some way to not damage it.

Also treated myself ordering a mini dress online


----------



## Dunquixote

Found out that I won’t need a root canal and my jaw hurting was stress related.  Problem is to get me destress. 

I think there is another stream tonight! Not very happy right now since I just embarrassed myself but am still a little excited about the stream.


----------



## Autumn247

A member on here visited my island gave me some items I needed, and they did it for free, even though I was more than willing to pay whatever bells they needed.  I never really posted a request before or done that.  So from now on I'm going to look into my stuff/recipes/etc and see if there's anything I can help another person with.

I just had a cup of hot chocolate.  I'm going to be practicing ukulele for awhile.  And my new Nintendo Switch joycons and portable charger shipped!


----------



## -Lumi-

The day isn't over yet but I wanted to post here anyways!

-Canada post has been so speedy lately and I'm thrilled about it. I got my little Sephora birthday gift and the tiny makeup is _so cute._ I absolutely love travel sized/trial makeup!! I also got a pumpkin coloured lipstick and it's super pretty. It smells like vanilla, it's a _little _lighter than what I thought it would be (looks darker in the tube) but I honestly love how it looks when it's applied so I'm happy. It also looks pretty with my lipgloss over top!! Bring on fall I am ready to be a pumpkin  

-My shoulder is almost entirely better, I think. I sprained it over a month ago doing absolutely nothing :') And I've been the biggest baby about it lol but it's finally at a point where I can lay on it again without it hurting! Laying on my tummy is still a bit iffy and I'm nervous that I'll hurt it again when I'm stretching and whatnot but it seems to be okay. 

-I unpicked a l l the threads from my daisy dress so once I iron it I'll be able to cut it (it was a little too big and I want to add a zipper for sure and maybe sleeves _but _I'll have to wait and see on the sleeves) and then get to actually sewing it again! I think I'll add a lining to it this time just because this fabric is so prone to fraying and it'll make me feel a bit better. Plus I think the skirt will be more fun if it's lined!! I just need the weather to not be +29 degrees so I can iron comfortably.


----------



## TheDuke55

I cleaned up my garden and harvested a lot of veggies! Still more to come. I'm growing beets and turnips to and it's really cool to see how some of these plants grow and experience it because I never tried them. I am also trying broccoli, carrots, potatoes, and Japanese eggplant.

It's so cool seeing how the broccoli grew from all these leaves and then finally after so much time the bumpy sprouts began to form.


I also came to terms with ending a job that I've had since I started high school. It feels weird just ending it like this, when I've had it for so long, but I just can't deal with it anymore and so this will be my last year (at the end of the year)


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another pretty good today.

- I didn't have to work today.

- I slept fairly well and got to sleep late.

- The weather was a bit warmer today but still nice enough.

- I ran my car through the car wash when I went out. It needs a really good cleaning, but I just can't do it with my back hurting right now. At least it looks a little better now.

- I got a haircut! It's been over two years since my last haircut thanks to COVID, but I finally got it done. I like it long so I only trimmed about 6 inches off. It's still down past my shoulder blades, but it looks so much healthier now and it won't get in my way as much.


----------



## Merielle

-Another soundtrack I ordered arrived today!  It was a few days early too, I wasn't expecting it until Monday or Tuesday! ^^ I'm very happy to be able to listen to some of these tracks whenever I feel like it now.
-My mom made a wonderful dinner—cucumber and tomatoes in oil and vinegar, roasted potatoes, squash, broccoli and green bell pepper, some tofu turkey sausage, and kale sautéed in balsamic vinegar. ;v; It was _so_ good.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting Blathers tomorrow on my new island 

Payed off my first loan ~ Goodybe tent!


----------



## CanuckChick

LadyDestani said:


> I got a haircut! It's been over two years since my last haircut thanks to COVID, but I finally got it done. I like it long so I only trimmed about 6 inches off. It's still down past my shoulder blades, but it looks so much healthier now and it won't get in my way as much.


Nice @LadyDestani ! I'm in the process of looking for a new salon (my last cut pre-lockdown was Nov 2020 so things are dire) but I was turned away last week after my forehead temp scan showed 37C.  Which was normal ffs!!! After freaking out I double checked w/ my pharmacist who assured me 37Celsius was a normal temp & not a fever and no need to rush out to get tested for Covid if I don't have any symptoms lol.  My temp went down after an hour to 36.5 but there's no way the salon will let me in if 37 is my average temp during the hot summer weather!

But I'm grateful cuz my stylist is no longer there anyway so I'm taking it as a def sign it's time to switch to a new salon 

Another thing I'm grateful for is deciding to create an account here.  I'm active on another ac forum but in recent months it's been a dumpster fire w/ ppl name-calling each other & hurling insults...all over the issue of time travel.  I mean, it's a feature on a video game, why be so hateful over it? 

So I'm happy for the more chill vibes here, I'm still learning abt TBT at Tortimer's speed lol but it's been such a nice change!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm particularly happy for several reasons 

Got a 3 day weekend to look forward to. Cya suckers! (aka my coworkers )
The weather has been very agreeable as of late. Not overly hot with a pleasant feel in the air
Our young nephew is visiting for the day!
I got to draw. Always happy about that 
I'm spending less time on my Switch and more time on my New 3DS XL, as it has gone neglected for a long time. Currently playing Pokémon Crystal Virtual Console and Yoshi and Poochy's Woolly World!
We'll be dining on Domino's Pizza tomorrow~ yum!
I'm extremely happy for my best friend ☺


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Spoiler: Massive post of what happened yesterday



I got to play some more Okami. Having stronger items carried over from the first playthrough and better knowledge is making the game a breeze, but still fun despite that. I'm aiming to 100% it as I wasn't able to do so from my first playthrough.

I finally returned the library books I borrowed from a couple of weeks ago. Now I won't end up facing late charges! I even took the time to go for a walk that lasted for around an hour during clear summer skies once again. This time around, I was all by myself meaning I got to walk wherever I wanted and had my mind occupied by the scenery as I go by (while still being aware of my surroundings of course!).

I looked up a tutorial on how to do foreshortening so I could draw hands a little better. Right off the bat, I already understood the process (at least the basic stuff), especially since I've done a few one-point perspective drawings from the past. Can't wait to get started!

I cooked spaghetti for my family. It's pretty tasty. Yum!

This next one sounds a little ridiculous, but a youtube channel that uploaded Animal Crossing relaxing music videos a few years ago (though sadly got taken down due to Nintendo being Nintendo) got around to uploading a video of relaxing music from the Gran Turismo series! And it's fairly recent too as it was uploaded just over a month ago at the time of this post. I looked at the comments and I saw a few saying that while they have never touched the games before, they really like the music which is nice to see. Music can be really powerful in some ways. In New Leaf, Bones has a cute computer in his house. Why did I bring this up you ask? Because the youtube channel that uploaded the relaxing music video has Bones as their profile picture, so I'd like to think he's the one doing this to make someone's day.  Here's the *video* I was talking about. If you're looking for relaxing music, I suggest that you give it a listen. You're welcome!

Speaking of New Leaf, I turned on the game again after leaving it in the dust for a month or so. Even after all this time, no one moved out from the village thanks to a trick to prevent random move-outs during a long absence from the game. Anyway, I booted up the Desert Island Escape game and had a lot of fun with it, despite landing on bad spaces almost half of the time when spinning the roulette lol. Okay, Tangy. You may have a specialty in catching fish, but you still fail half of the time. Man, this brought back memories from high school where I'd play it during lunch and thinking wisely about what to do.

I was able to get some more parking practice. I've noticed that I'm not getting any aches from my neck when checking my blindspots. I've also spotted a few rabbits again as one of them sat on the grass like a statue while my sister calls them Judy from Zootopia lol. If you're wondering about any interesting cars I spotted, the only one worth mentioning is the *Chevrolet Corvette C7 Stingray*.

If you somehow read all of this, I'd like to say thank you for taking a couple of minutes to do so.


----------



## Autumn247

I sat outside in the sun and read for half an hour a little while ago 

I also have a package coming today. Which has my official Nintendo Switch anker portable charger so I can finally get more hours play time without having to leave my Switch on it’s main charger every couple hours.

and I have some Christmas themed scented wax cubes coming for my Scentsy wax warmer, the scents are called Christmas Hearth, Mistletoe, and Christmas splendor. They’re soy based. I’ve had them before and they smell amazing! 

I’m going to watch a few episodes of this wonderful anime I started watching on Netflix called Toradora!  I highly recommend it. It’s really cute and funny.


----------



## a potato

Everything is officially canceled. I feel like this was 100% the right decision to make!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm ecstatic that Canada's women's soccer team beat Sweden in a penalty shootout to win the gold medal! Definitely a tense 120 minutes and a nerve-wracking shootout, but they managed to pull it out in the end! I'm happy with how Canada has done at the Olympics in general, but this, _this_ is the medal I coveted the most, and it's just unbelievable to know that they actually managed to win it after all. I'm happy for all the players, but especially for Christine Sinclair, since she's easily been one of the best women's soccer players of all time and carried this team for so long and deserved to finally win a major international tournament in the twilight of her career.


----------



## Damn71

I bought a frog bucket hat:0


----------



## Stella-Io

I got home from work early today and felt like I was productive, even thou I didn't do much.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today has been okay.

-I refreshed my resume this morning which was a little bittersweet. I do really miss my old job so it was sad updating my resume to say that I'm no longer working there. I found a few jobs to apply to (so I had to write a cover letter as well) and while I'm not really expecting any interviews, it would be nice if something works out. 

-I picked out some makeup I want to use for August/going into September! I like picking out products at the start of each month or so that I want to get more use out of. I think there's a few products I might even finish up which will be exciting!

-I actually went around and picked all the weeds in Animal Crossing.  It's been a minute since I've properly played and there were _so many weeds_ so I'm definitely happy that they're gone! 

-I'm looking forward to the camp event that's starting this weekend.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was still an decent day despite me feeling a little depressed.

- I didn't have to work today. (But it's the last true day of my vacation since the weekend is starting, so that's got me feeling a bit sad.)

- The weather was nice again today.

- My husband got to go out this evening to play Magic, which meant that I got a quiet evening at home alone.

- I've been thinking a lot about my novel lately, which is only about halfway completed, and I'm coming closer to making some decisions on the direction I want to go so I can starting working on it properly again.


----------



## Midoriya

This week is ending a bit more depressing than the beginning of the week, but I’m still happy about a few things.

- I got to go to Aikido and practice Randori tonight (the Aikido form of sparring).

- I‘ve saved up a ton of primogems and Mora in Genshin Impact, and now I feel like I’m ready for the next character release.

- New episode of MHA tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was taking my dog out tonight before I went to bed and I found a millipede on the sidewalk, definitely made my night ☺


----------



## vixened

I found some pocky that was a flavor that I've never seen before. its honey flavored


----------



## xara

unsurprisingly, i fell behind in posting again, but other than fighting off a depressive episode, my week’s been pretty good so far. 

*tuesday (08/03)*
 slept well.
 managed to tidy up my room a bit.
 @Dunquixote left a really sweet compliment about my latest island journal entry on my profile! i appreciate their friendship and kindness so much, and receiving feedback on my island journal always makes me happy. ^_^
 discovered some more favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
 my kitty was pretty vocal with me, and we cuddled for the first time in a while! <3

*wednesday (08/04)*
 went and got mcdonald’s with my mom in the middle of the night,,,, again. we also took a longer route to go get it than we usually do, which i enjoyed; i love car drives so much. :’)
 read 2 new fanfics and enjoyed them! 
 did 2 animal crossing trades. 
 tidied up my room a bit again; i’m trying to tidy up a bit each day, rather than trying to do it all at once aha.
 received merengue’s and del’s photos in acnh!!! <3
 my kitty was vocal with me again, and we cuddled again as well! i also took a cute photo of her. ^_^


Spoiler: 🐱🖤










*thursday (08/05)*
 had a yummy breakfast.
 my depression was at its worst, but i still managed to drag myself into the shower, which definitely made me feel a bit better. :’)
 a new chapter of 2 fanfics i’ve been reading were published! they were both awesome. ^_^
 cuddled with my kitty again today!! she also meowed at me quite a bit. <3

*today (08/06)*
 i’m actually in the car omw to get food while i’m posting this, but i FINALLY saw _the suicide squad_! i wasn’t expecting to get to see it on opening day, but it was so good!! the radio station in the car is also playing some pretty good music rn, and i picked up a new friend at the movie theatre as well. :’)


Spoiler: 🦊❤️


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I don't normally post here very often, but.....

So we have a few friends & family over at the moment, and I walked into our kitchen and what do I find?




Needless to say I was very much like this the entire time:


----------



## Mariah

My brother went back to college!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT A PURPLE PANSY IN NEW LEAF LET'S GOOOO


----------



## Merielle

-There's been lots of upcoming English otome announcements!!  I definitely won't be getting all of them, but given how little attention the genre gets over here, any releases sound like good news to me. c:
-Also on the subject of otome—after some thinking, I decided to pre-order Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani!  I'm not 100% sold on any of the love interests yet from what I've read in reviews, but I some of what I read about it sounded promising, so I'm hopeful that I'll like it!


----------



## KittenNoir

My husband surprised me with a picnic today


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Because my country has, as of two days ago, managed to get 65.7% of the population fully vaccinated and 77.7% with at least one dose, restrictions will finally be eased! I'm so happy with this news and announcement. From next Tuesday, fully vaccinated people can meet in groups of 5 and dine in at restaurants. I'm really looking forward to eating out with my family again. Life will feel a little more normal again.


----------



## hakutaku

I got my second dose of the pfizer vaccine today, so I'm now fully vaccinated!  ☺


----------



## Nicole.

My hoodie arrived and I can safely say it was well worth my money. Going to spend my weekend living in this thing!


----------



## Autumn247

I used the treadmill for 30 minutes today  Proud of myself.


----------



## King koopa

Three things:
I got to world crown in 3d world yay! For those who don't know, you have to get to the top of every goal pole, collect all the green stars, and the stamps to get to world crown, and I did! I can't wait to play it later!
Tommorrow is the camping event and I can't wait to see who I end up with.
Tommorrow is also my friends birthday as well!


----------



## Stella-Io

A dog gave me a hug at work today


----------



## Midoriya

Someone close to me was kind to me today, and it made my heart open back up and made me feel like myself again.  That, and there’s slow music playing outside right now.  All of it is making me feel very emotional and thinking about things.  Also excited for camp tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't sleep well at all last night, so I'm very happy that it's the weekend and I still have one more day before going back to work. Hoping I can get some better sleep tonight.

I'm excited for the TBT Camping Event starting up tomorrow. I can't wait to see what it's all about and what new collectibles may be released.

I went grocery shopping today and finally found some decent strawberries. I've been craving them for like a week now. I also picked up a small thing of matcha green tea ice cream because I want to try it. I hope it's good.

I think I've finalized the design of the new character I want to add to my novel. Luckily, the new character won't be needed until later in the book and everything I've written up to now will work towards their introduction, so no need to do any major rewrites. I can pick up where I left off as soon as I have time to start writing again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Koopadude100 said:


> Three things:
> I got to world crown in 3d world yay! For those who don't know, you have to get to the top of every goal pole, collect all the green stars, and the stamps to get to world crown, and I did! I can't wait to play it later!
> Tommorrow is the camping event and I can't wait to see who I end up with.
> Tommorrow is also my friends birthday as well!


I hope you're prepared for Champion's Road. Not only is the level really tough, but it's very long, contains no powerups to pick up, and has no checkpoints at all. So if you mess up somewhere, it's back to square one. I've faced this level back in the Wii U days and I can tell you it will eat up lots of your time with a side of rage. Good luck!

-------------------------

Did some more time trials on Gran Turismo 5. I almost went full-on American in terms of cars and tracks I drove on.

I went to a grocery to get some stuff with my family. On our way there, the rain came storming in and it fell down hard. This does not happen too often and for some reason, it's quite relaxing. Reminds me of the Philippines when I was younger while my grandfather was driving in those conditions. Don't worry, there was lots of space on the road as my dad drove carefully. The rain only lasted around five minutes at best and we were soon greeted with some sunshine. ☺



Spoiler: Feel free to skip this massive paragraph full of mumbo jumbo



I'm glad I made myself go with my family because oh boy, I spotted so many cars that I may have already left some of them out. A few cars mentioned here have been spotted more than once. Due to being from a far distance and partially blocked behind a tree, I may get it wrong, but I might have spotted a *Honda Integra Type R DC5* thanks to its rear wing and red Honda logo. It's my first time seeing it, too. The next car I saw is a *Subaru BRZ* in a parking lot. In fact, my dad parked right in front of it so I got to see it up close. The parking lot was fairly packed, so it was a nice surprise seeing it. After that, I saw a *Mazda Miata* except this time it's a more modern one! I saw it twice with the first one just passing us in the opposite direction with the second one almost overtaking us, but kindly let us go first while the traffic was reduced to one lane. Throughout the drive, I've seen numerous *Dodge Challengers*, *Dodge Chargers* (there was one as a police cruiser lol), *Ford Mustangs*, and *Chevrolet Camaros* from different model years both new and old from the last few years or so. Because of the variety, I can't pinpoint the exact models. Funnily enough for the Challenger and Camaro, I drove the much older versions of them earlier today when I was playing Gran Turismo 5. It was the *Dodge Challenger R/T '70* and the *Chevrolet Camaro Z28 302 '69*. Though, I don't think I actually saw those two cars on the road. Anyway, I saw the *Scion FRS* (or Toyota GT86 as its Japanese counterpart) while passing through an intersection. The *Chrysler PT Cruiser* is back at it again I can't escape it LOL. Finally, a *Subaru Impreza* passed by. I think this is the largest amount of cars I've spotted in a single day and that's pretty unusual. Maybe it's because of the weekends where more people are out and about with their leisure time.




I made up my decision and opted in for the camping event. Can't wait to face against fellow members on here again (and get destroyed). I wouldn't be surprised if a few of my friends ended up being my rivals haha.

Did some small practice of foreshortening.


----------



## Merielle

-Dollightful uploaded today!  Her newest doll custom is incredible, she's so so gorgeous and I love the whole concept. 
-Got to do some more reading!  Haven't been in too much of a gaming mood recently, so I'm hoping to make some progress in my reading backlog instead.
-Very excited for Camp Bell Tree tomorrow!! >u<


----------



## Croconaw

• I have the weekends off work this week, so I’ve been relaxing. Work has been kind of hectic this past week with all the flight delays. I work at a little convenience store inside an Airport, and with the flight delays customers have been non-stop which is unusual for nights.
• I’m drinking my favorite Mountain Dew. I need to share a picture because of all the flavors, this is definitely one of the best.


Spoiler










• I am _very_ excited for Camp Bell Tree and I’m looking forward to hearing the details.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

it's my 20th bday!


----------



## xara

posting later than i normally do as i got caught up with reading a fanfic LOL, but today yesterday was a pretty decent day!

 had the house to myself for the first time in _ages_. i didn’t do anything while everyone was out, but the peace and quiet was definitely nice.
 had a yummy dinner. 
 my kitty meowed at me! i know i mention this more than what is probably normal lol, but her being vocal with me really does make me happy. she has such a cute meow. :’)
 found some more favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters! 
 read a new fanfic (the reason i’m posting this so late LOL)! it’s the longest fanfic that i’ve read in a while, but it was really good and i enjoyed it!
 did an animal crossing trade.


----------



## Dunquixote

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> it's my 20th bday!



Happy birthday!  I hope you have a safe and wonderful birthday. 

I didn’t have a very good day but a few made me happy; in no particular order:

@Roxxy shared me some cute kitty pictures 

Someone on this discord server shared a cute kitten picture as well; their mom brought home a kitten ☺. The kitty was so smol .

I finished a drawing!

I got to watch a VA play smash against some discord members (I missed most of it since I was sleeping but got to see last 20 minutes) . I normally don’t like watching smash but I enjoyed hearing his comments and seeing his drawing and comments on the opponent’s wall. ☺ I think he is seriously one of the nicest and friendliest voice actors.


----------



## Merielle

-Renee moved out of my New Leaf town, and while it wouldn't let me move her in today because of the fireworks show, I'm thrilled to finally be able to get Pashmina soon! 
-Had a blast hanging out with everyone before the start of Camp Bell Tree!  And...
-I'm having a ton of fun in the event proper!  I'm very happy with how the entries I've done so far have come out, and my cabinmates are really cool too! ^^


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m having a lot of fun doing this event.  I just finished a drawing and I am am really happy how it turned out.  It turned out so much better than I thought it would. I was getting tired on the last wing. I didn’t take breaks except to eat .


----------



## Neb

I got to eat at my favorite Chinese restaurant one last time before I move. The sesame chicken is as great as always.


----------



## LadyDestani

The Camp Bell Tree Event has started and the new collectibles look amazing! I'm hoping to earn enough for that Silver Jellyfish but I wouldn't mind the Blue and Green Jellyfish as well.


----------



## Foreverfox

Our son is 2 years old today!! 
Edit: Birthday pic https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-do-you-look-like.64305/post-10058995


----------



## Dunquixote

Foreverfox said:


> Our son is 2 years old today!!



Happy birthday to your son!  I hope you had a wonderful celebration with him and he had a wonderful birthday .


----------



## Foreverfox

Dunquixote said:


> Happy birthday to your son!  I hope you had a wonderful celebration with him and he had a wonderful birthday .


Thank you!! He had a great birthday!!


----------



## Midoriya

I was feeling down, but a friend asked to do something for me and it made me happy again.  I don’t know how, but whenever I’m feeling down on myself I always have at least one or a couple friends that are there to support me.  Whether it’s family, friends, or anyone else, people make their way into my heart in the most unexpected of ways to make me feel better.  I also gave my cat, Lulu, some canned food tonight, and she meowed happily at me.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday:
Had roast beef in a pub with mum 

Today:
        Posted the Harry Potter cushion 
        Made some cute paths/wallpaper & flooring for my island 
        Got the nook’s cranny shop - just need to place it somewhere on my island 
        Finally got the proper museum


----------



## Croconaw

• I’m very excited for the Camp event. 🏕 I look forward to making friends within my cabin and having fun with everyone!
• There’s some drama going in within my workplace currently, but I’m happy with the way I’m handling it. Luckily I have less than two months left at this place, but I’m hanging in there for the extra money.
• I’m going to see my dog later tonight. He’s a chocolate lab and he’s my best friend. I love dogs because they don’t judge you and they make great companions.
• I slept very well. I used these past few days to catch up on some much needed sleep.


----------



## Autumn247

My new set of pink and green joycons will arrive today!  So excited to get new colors.  And I don't have to deal with the drift on my original joycons anymore.

Also, my cappuccino mixes I ordered come today too so later I'm going to enjoy a white chocolate caramel cappuccino while watching Toradora! (it's a cute anime series on Netflix)  

edited to add: I was feeling very stressed this evening but just took a long hot shower and feel a lot better


----------



## hakutaku

I made some plans to go to a theme park later this month with my friends! 

I feel better after dealing with the side effects from my second COVID vaccine for a couple of days (I just had some mild flu-like  symptoms and a sore arm). And I've also been enjoying watching a new anime, while having a relaxing day today and getting some laundry done lol


----------



## Jhine7

On the lake for vacation this week AND just booked our wedding photographer


----------



## Xeleron

I was just thinking about my weekend and I couldn't help but smile the whole time I was thinking about it.

I went to a revolving sushi restaurant for the first time and I loved it! I'm becoming more adventurous with food, so I tried many dishes I would've never ordered before and my favorites were the 'tuna sashimi' with jalapeño and yuzu sauce (the mild kick from the jalapeño combined with the citrus flavor of the yuzu was just amazing 10/10), and the egg tart (which is a much better dessert than flan imo). Everything else was also really good, but those were the highlights.

I was also able to find the gen 4 'first partner pack' of oversized Pokémon cards! They release a new region every month, so I thought I was going to miss out on the Sinnoh starters and I'm super glad I didn't since Pokémon Pearl was my first ever Pokémon game. I was also able to find the new Flick acnh felted mini figure, now he can keep Flurry some company~

I got the chance to meet up with friends on Friday, we went to a board game café and I had an amazing time. Something hilarious happened and I laughed to the point where no noise was coming out anymore (I needed to take a breath but I couldn't because I was to busy laughing). Tbh, I don't remember when the last time I laughed like that was, but I'm grateful I had the chance. 

Those same friends convinced me to go kayaking on Saturday and I bit the bullet. I had never gone kayaking before and I don't know how to swim but I wasn't anxious about it, I knew that if anything happened, my partner and/or my friends had my back, plus we all had life vests. I enjoyed kayaking MUCH more than I thought I would. I'm even considering getting my own life vest instead of using a rented one every time.

Just got an email saying my Shimon Benimaru (from the anime Fire Force) figure just shipped! Can't wait to get him delivered!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m happy about the surprise stream that just started  and the VA said hi to me and a bunch of others. There won’t be any other streams this week but that’s okay . 

Been also having a lot of fun working on my other entries for the contest. I really want that rainbow jelly .


----------



## Merielle

-Made a little bit more progress planning my book!
-Also finished my postcard for Camp Bell Tree!  It was really fun to work on (I can't remember the last time I tried a proper underwater background), and I'm also glad to be all caught up on tasks for now!
-The first season of the new Shaman King anime came out on Netflix today!!!  I've been watching episodes on breaks today, and I'm already almost halfway through.  I guess I won't be making this season last, but it's amazingly well done and I'm really enjoying it!  It's been a long time since I've binged on an anime like this.


----------



## Mariah

It didn’t storm near me! I was so scared all day about it and it passed right over.


----------



## Balverine

A lot of good news for mom today! She is fully awake and cognitive today and they got her off of her high blood pressure medications! They are working on weaning her from the vent, and they plan to start her basic physical therapy within the next couple of days 

Dad has been slowly improving, too; his lung doctor said that he has already improved a lot since the weekend, and he is already working on physical therapy

They are going to transfer them to a hospital that focuses on rehab and getting them home, which is really good! The hospital social workers are doing everything within their power to get them into the same rehab hospital so that they can just call over to each other's rooms and also so it'll be easier when we're visiting

tl;dr: I'm super happy that my parents are showing big signs of improvement and that we're closer to getting them home!


----------



## deana

I had a good day today and got a lot done. I planned out and prepared some meals for the week since I'll be working kinda late, vacuumed the living room, had a nice time playing Animal Crossing, called my mom, and worked on my embroidery project. I also came up with an idea of what I might do for my postcard for the camp event so that's good although I probably won't be able to actually start work on it until later.


----------



## BluebearL

I was incredibly productive today and finished up my last shift of work and now have three days off! Very happy. My pay should be coming in tomorrow which is always exciting, just feeling relaxed. Thank goodness.


----------



## mocha.

My place at university is official as my offer changed to unconditional this morning


----------



## JellyBeans

i also officially have my place at uni now!! thank god the months of waiting are over


----------



## Aminata

I'm happy to know i don't have to go out, i like to be inside home feels so safe


----------



## Sophie23

I got some nook miles tickets @_Donut_ tysm! 
@Roxxy tysm! 
I had a jolly good time at Coral Key @Pintuition tysm!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a productive morning.  Took the trash out, did laundry, swept and mopped the bathroom and kitchen floors.

Have an appointment with my psychiatrist in about an hour, I'm excited to tell her I'm getting into vocational rehabilitation so I can get a part-time job!


----------



## michealsmells

My fish Fuit Gummy is finally swimming again! He's been sick the past couple of weeks with something keeping him floating almost constantly. It was really frustrating for him and he would often thrash around and hurt himself further. I can't imagine it was painless.

But now he's swimming! He's rising and falling like normal now but he's, understandably, staying low and hidden for the time being. He's not out of the woods yet as he's still clearly weak and ragged but I really hope he can make a full recovery.


----------



## Princess Mipha

My rabbit seems to be doing a lot better. He finally ate and he stopped shaking. I will of course still keep an eye on him.
Have to admit though, I'm a bit shocked that the Veterinaire didn't accept to take him anytime soon. Glad it worked out though.

Also I've sold a Tamagotchi once again and now I'm back on track with the money!  ☺


----------



## oak

My partner put the butterfly drawing I made for Camp TBT on the fridge. I thought it sucked but he thought it was good enough for the fridge door    It felt like I was in elementary school again getting my school project displayed with a fridge magnet.


----------



## King koopa

I got a moonlight egg today! Thank you, @Foreverfox!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a rough day yesterday and my back was feeling the pain from all the stress I was under, but it's feeling a bit better today. I have another chiropractor appointment tomorrow and I'm looking forward to that massage.


----------



## xara

i of course fell a bit behind in posting again, but last week ended on a good note for me, and this week’s been good so far as well! 

*sunday (08/08)*
 managed to muster up enough energy to create some birthday art for @LittleMissPanda! it wasn’t anything spectacular, but it made me really happy that she seemed to like it regardless! her response to my birthday wishes also put a huge smile on my face and honestly made my day! she’s truly an absolutely wonderful woman who deserves nothing but good things. <3
 had a frozen chocolate covered banana or two  and it was delicious!!
 watched _the suicide squad_ again! this was my first time seeing a movie in theatres twice, but it’s such a good movie!
 had a lot of fun conversing in the “7/28/21 bell tree direct” thread in anticipation of the start of camp bell tree!
 tidied up my room a bit.
 read a new fanfic and it was really good! the author’s unsure of whether or not they’ll continue it, but i certainly hope that they do!
 camp bell tree officially started!!!! the start of an event is always a bit overwhelming for me tbh, but this event’s been amazing so far and i’m having lots of fun with it! plus, the new collectibles are _incredible_!
 my kitty meowed at me. 

*monday (08/09)*
 began working on and submitted an entry for one of camp bell tree’s ocean contests!! i’m still a bit bummed out that i couldn’t submit the background that i made for my entry, but i still had fun with it! maybe i’ll create an art thread sometime so that it doesn’t wind up just chilling in my camera roll. 
 got some things that i needed/wanted from the grocery store!
 changed my avatar in honour of camp bell tree! i wasn’t sure what to change it to, but i remembered a scene from _the suicide squad_ that would be perfect for my cabin’s trip to the ocean this week, and i was thankfully able to find a gif of it!!! i still need to find something for my signature, though, and come up with a blue collectible lineup. :’)
 my kitty meowed at me several times today!

*today (08/10)*
 had a yummy breakfast.
 a new chapter of two fanfics that i’ve been reading were published today, and as per usual, they were both awesome! one of the chapters actually marked the end of the story, and while i’m honestly really sad that it’s over, it was an amazing fanfic and i enjoyed it a lot. <3
 found some new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
 began brainstorming an idea for my “tales from our travels” entry for camp bell tree, and found out that my idea should be eligible to be accepted! i haven’t seen anyone else do something like it yet, so i definitely hope that it works out and that i’m able to do a good job.


----------



## Ichiban

my first tbt event is going really well, really like my cabin mates and our insane work ethic


----------



## Merielle

Finished watching the first season of the new Shaman King anime!!  I'm a little sad about a few parts that were cut/glossed over, but I still really enjoyed it and am super hyped for the next season!  Also feeling hopeful that if the anime's successful enough, we might finally get an official English release of the Shaman King Kang Zeng Bang manga.


----------



## deana

It was my first shift today being the "manager on duty" since my promotion. Up until now I've always been working with another manager there but today I was the one in charge. Everything went smoothly though which I am really grateful for. (Assuming my boss doesn't tell me tomorrow that there was something I forgot   )

I also treated myself to getting a blind box enamel pin and I got the one I wanted the most! I never buy those blind box things because I have terrible luck but I decided to go outside my comfort zone today lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I am finally done with my postcard. took me two to three full days and evenings to finish the front and just finished the back. I really hope i don’t need to redo it; I’m really happy with how it turned out even though it doesn’t compare to the other post cards.


----------



## Autumn247

My care manager told me her sister has a cat that is about to have kittens and that I can have one if I want. Which I’m super excited about because I’ve been heartbroken the past year and a half since my cat passed away.  My psychiatrist said she’d sign papers so I can have an emotional support pet in my apartment since it would be good for me.

I filled out the application for the vocational rehabilitation program and am turning it in today!

I’m just relaxing today because I don’t feel good and didn’t get enough sleep so I’m gonna play some ACNH, Zelda BOTW, and listen to my favorite animal crossing podcast


----------



## Sophie23

Got some nook miles tickets @bestfriendsally  tysm! 
@jadetine tysm!


----------



## Croconaw

• I’m having mixed feelings about my decision, but I’ve quit my toxic job last night. I think the high turnover rate they have was a huge red flag in itself, but now I have to look for something else temporarily. It feels like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders anyhow. This decision was hard but I know it wasn’t the wrong decision.
• I managed to get so much sleep last night and it was actually a good sleep. It felt good to empty my mind, but I did put in an application somewhere this morning. I’m waiting a bit to see if I hear back.


----------



## mocha.

Been doing a lot of overtime at work but to be honest, I don’t mind. For once I’m really enjoying work! 
Been loving having a banana smoothie for my breakfast as of late (1 banana, 1tbsp peanut butter and oat milk for those of you interested)
I’m also very much enjoying reading again and have noticed a drop in time spent on social media/my phone which has helped immensely with my anxiety
Going in the hot tub tonight (much needed after a busy day today)
Sorting out more house stuff tomorrow after work  feels nice to tick things off the list and know we’re making progress!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- I came clean and told my parents that I've been seeing my S/O for the past five years and counting over dinner last night. No nuclear fallout! I was surprised that I didn't have to field any questions about religion, though I know the topic will come up sooner or later. That's a later me problem, and I'll just take this small win for now. 
- In ACNH, I invited Cookie from the campsite after winning the card game and Cookie asking a villager I was willing to part ways with on my first attempt. She's so pink and adorable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm gettin dino plushies soon I love them sm


----------



## xara

posting this semi-early as i’m absolutely exhausted and don’t want to fall asleep before posting lol, but today was decent. 

 added the clownfish plush collectible to my collection!! it’s so cute. 
 tt’d del out + went island hopping and invited ketchup on my 20th nmt in acnh!! ketchup’s absolutely adorable and i’m so excited to have her! <3
 read a new fanfic and enjoyed it! the final chapter to one of the other fanfics that i’ve been reading was published today as well, and while i’m sad that it’s over, it’s a great story and i thoroughly enjoyed reading it! 
 found a new favourite song! 
 my camp bell tree cabin officially received 1,000 ocean tokens, unlocking a new backdrop and reaction, both of which look incredible! i’m so proud of my fellow cabin 5 besties!!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a rough couple of days, but today was a bit better. I'm happy about a couple of things.

- Our air conditioner was fixed! It stopped working last night right after I got off work, so after all the companies were closed. I had to wait until this morning to call someone and it took several tries, but we got someone out this afternoon to fix it. Now, we have a nice, cool house again and the repair didn't even cost that much.

- My back is feeling a lot better today. I had a good visit with the chiropractor and she said I could start coming in every 3 weeks now that I'm improving again. The massage also felt really good today.

- I finished off my matcha green tea ice cream and it was delicious.

- I think (fingers crossed) that I may actually know the character in today's Mysterious Masterpiece, so that's more points and tokens for me and my team. Yay!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got to play Okami again today. I'm nearing the end of the game once again, but my goal of 100% is far from over. *Fluffy Amaterasu* is so adorable on top of her already cute bark. 
I harvested at least two handfuls of green beans from my backyard! I was so happy, I even said thank you to the plant that produced them. 
I cooked food for dinner and included the green beans I just harvested. Still tasted pretty good despite cutting one of the vegetables a little too big.
Played a little bit of ACNH today. Carrie was sick, but I gave her medicine in which she felt better already.
Watched a classic Mr. Bean episode that made me chuckle numerous times despite having very little dialogue between characters.
The Camp Bell Tree event. The banter between members under the mysterious masterpieces thread is really making me laugh. I still sense good fun from all of us despite being stumped (including myself) in the first round lol.
Staying on the topic of the event, I should've said this when it started, but I'm glad to see so many familiar faces in the same cabin as me.
Did a little bit of foreshortening practice. I've been focusing on this area in the past few days and it's making me a little more comfortable each time when I'm doing it, at least the very basic stuff to get a better understanding of it. This should come in very _handy_ when doing hand poses. That pun is totally intended haha.
I was just about to post at this point, but it turns out my cabin (and cabin 3 as well!) found statue pieces that would allow us to get backdrops and special reactions! Might as well make the most of it then. Not only that, but it also matches the team colours as well. Great work to both cabins! I'm sure the others will get theirs eventually!


----------



## Midoriya

I went to martial arts again tonight and had a good dinner afterwards.


----------



## Merielle

-Got my mom into Shaman King!  Unfortunately, my dad is expressly _not _interested, but hey, a victory is a victory.
-My cabin found a statue piece in our location and got our ocean stamp!!  The new reaction we've unlocked is very very cute, and I'm loving the new reef backdrop—I even changed my avatar to match!


----------



## Croconaw

• I put in a few job applications. I’m just looking for something temporary right now to bring in some money, so I’m not too concerned with the type of work, seeing how it’ll be for less than two months. I would rather be productive and making money, until I find an apartment in my new city.
• My favorite YouTuber started a Discord chat, and I’m really excited. He makes videos about travel and positivity, so participating in the live streams is always uplifting.
• Today was the most relaxing day I’ve had in a while, and it’s just nice to not feel stressed about absolutely anything. When you actually _feel_ a huge weight lifted off your shoulders, you just know you made the correct decision.
• It’s nice and quiet tonight. It’s the little things like these we take for granted, but it’s a great time to clear your mind and think about things.


----------



## deana

I'm really happy for the backdrops and new reactions  

I also picked up a shift at work today which was good (little extra money never hurts lol). The last few times they've had extra shifts available I wasn't able to take them so I'm glad I could this time.


----------



## Sophie23

I went out today & bought some new hoop earrings and a Nintendo switch pro controller 
And had lunch in a cute tearoom  

Acnh: got some cute items I wanted/needed from @jadetine - tysm!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that, despite not sleeping well at all, I feel fine today and like I have more than enough energy to do what I need to do.  I have a meeting later and then I plan on getting a haircut, so that’s good.


----------



## Midoriya

Also happy because I’ve been thinking about things lately and my mom, and decided starting today I’m going to aim for writing at least a bit in my book every day, even if it’s not much.  I know I said I was going to before, but now I’m really serious about it.  What got me interested in continuing it was this short blurb I wrote about myself:



Spoiler: a bit personal



“I’d like to explain my challenges so you can understand me better.  Having autism changes how I think about things and the world, and also limits how well I perform at social interactions.  It makes it difficult to keep up with others sometimes, especially when the topic involves some sort of social aspect.

But it can also be a great strength as well.  It gives me good memorization skills, which are solidified as long as I use them, it makes me able to learn and do things at a good pace, and while it does vary by person, I’d like to believe it also helps shape the kind, hard-working, dedicated person I am.

The number one misconception about people with Aspergers/ASD is that we won’t ever be able to move through life at the same pace as others, that we won’t ever amount to anything more than them.  But that is incorrect.  I want to do great things in life and I believe (company) will help me get started by giving me the experience and skills I need to make an impact.  Because as of today, right this very moment, I am here to tell you that I am challenging the status quo about people with disabilities.  I am going to work as hard as I can my entire life and prove that even if you have a disability you can accomplish just as much as anyone else can.  After all, all of life’s differences are what makes the world so beautiful.  Thank you.”



The inspiration for writing that came from one of the opening cutscenes in Black Clover, specifically this one (that plays before every episode starts):



Spoiler: show quote



“The Clover Kingdom.  In this kingdom where magic is everything, there is one boy who can’t use magic.  His name is Asta.  With guts and hard work, he made it into the Magic Knights, and he never gave up, despite how much he got hurt.  He continues to diligently aim for the top!  Even if you are a peasant, or even if you’re poor… anyone in this world can still shine!  He’s working hard to prove that, and to become the Wizard King!”


----------



## Snowesque

Today was my last day at my old job & my boss got me a surprise cake, then ordered out food for us.


----------



## Corrie

I finally bought a swimsuit top that is the exact same shade of pink as my bottoms! I went to a different store and the top is so much better than the original one. It fits better and I can tie it on my own without needing to bother someone for help!


----------



## Mistreil

my head is finally free from long hair '-')9 the pandemic happened right before i was going to get a haircut and i decided to let it grow longer so i could donate it! i missed having short hair -- it's a lot more convenient.






before and after doodles​also for fun: my sister's first reaction was "you remind me of asahi (ffxiv)."
not sure how i feel about that, but i do like him.


----------



## Corrie

Mistreil said:


> my head is finally free from long hair '-')9 the pandemic happened right before i was going to get a haircut and i decided to let it grow longer so i could donate it! i missed having short hair -- it's a lot more convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after doodles​also for fun: my sister's first reaction was "you remind me of asahi (ffxiv)."
> not sure how i feel about that, but i do like him.


Short hair club! I bet that transformation feels amazing and far lighter! I just got my hair cut to the same length as Kanna Makino from Tamako Market and it feels great not having hair on my neck.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that I was able to complete my flag submission for my cabin today. Also, I'm very, very happy that tomorrow is Friday. It's been a long week!


----------



## xara

saying that today was an absolute ****show would be an understatement, but it wasn’t all bad! i’m definitely ready for bed, though, and am hoping that tomorrow will be way less chaotic. 

 found a video on youtube that i’ve been looking for for a while.
 obtained the yellow rose collectible!! thank you so much again, @_Donut_! 
 began watching _dead like me_! i was shocked to find out that it first aired almost 20 years ago, but i’m really enjoying it so far and am looking forward to watching more of it!
 had a yummy dinner.
 managed to tidy up my room a bit.
 started on, finished and submitted my flag design idea for my camp bell tree cabin! the quality is honestly atrocious, but i still had a lot of fun making it and am happy that it was accepted as well! 

there’s also a few things that made me happy that happened after i posted yesterday, so i’ll include them here since i’m lowkey too lazy to go and edit my post from yesterday LOL; 

 obtained the stale cake collectible and now finally have all 3 cake collectibles!! i was able to buy it for a great price as well! tysm again, @BluebearL! 
 received a compliment on my collectible lineup from @Kirbyz!! i wasn’t expecting it, but it genuinely made my entire night. she’s such a sweetheart and i appreciate her kindness so much.  <3


----------



## Croconaw

• I have a job interview tomorrow for a cleaning job. Of all the jobs I’ve had, cleaning jobs were basically my strong point. I’d sometimes stop what I’m doing at other jobs just to clean the area, so I think cleaning jobs are what I’m meant to do. I know they’re not the most luxurious of jobs, but I can clean well.
• I think I’ve been stressed out from my previous job, but I’ve finally had the chance to rest. I had the motivation to vacuum my room today and it was long overdue. The past few days have been tough, but my motivation is coming back. A toxic workplace can really harm your mental health if you don’t get out while you can.
• I get to spend time with my chocolate lab tomorrow. He stays with my grandma because I stay in an apartment which doesn’t allow dogs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Spent some more time doing time trial laps in Gran Turismo 5. I only drove four cars, but they did take up a lot of time since they all handled differently from each other. One went, *"Nah, I don't really feel like it"* when I want to turn while applying the throttle, one thinks that *spinning is a good trick* just as I exit a corner, while the last two thinks they're a *Beyblade* despite me being careful with the steering and throttle lol. Though, adapting my driving style and finding the limits feels great, especially when I get a great lap time with little to no mistakes! At the same time, my lap time consistency is showing signs of improvement as I'm really poor in that area.



Spoiler: Cars I used for those who are interested



*FT565 Twin Turbo Audi TT* (Fun fact, the tuner which is called HPA Motorsports, is a Canadian company!)
*Art Morrison Corvette*
*Lotus Elise 111R*
*Race modified version of the Lotus Elise 111R
*




Cooked food once again for my family.
I finally got around to make a flag design for The Poliwags (my cabin team) and finished it on the same day. While it's really simple, I'm sure getting 10 extra points for the submission is a big help regardless! And it's also really nice seeing some people make a flag despite having little drawing skills. Your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheWildShadow55

My best friend surprised me at work near the end of my shift and gave me a milkshake, and we also hung out for a few hours after work
I saw quite a few of my friends around which was unexpected but nice, I hadn't seen a few of them in a while too
I had a REALLY good dinner (I doubt anyone else here has been to Pittsburgh or lives there so most won't even know the place I'm talking about, but Primanti Brothers really hits the spot for me)
I NARROWLY missed a crazy storm, it started basically as soon as I got home
I've been having a lot of fun playing Miitopia and overall, things have been looking up for me it seems! This is the least stressed and down I've felt in a while especially compared to how I was doing last year, I'm glad I'm going in the right direction it seems


----------



## King koopa

Well not much happened but here goes:
-Finally got the new backdrop that I wanted yay!
-Got to draw some more today. It's going to be mario kart related, and I'm proud of it so far
-my tbt anniversary is coming up! Technically the real one is in November-ish, 2018 from when I found the site, but my account anniversary is on the 16th. I plan to give away tbt, so rip my purple bat potion and blue star fragment savings.
-Watched bébé's kids again because it's a good movie that deserves more attention
-Beat captain toad's fiery finale! It was pretty hard, and I didn't get the stamp, but at least I beat it. Also halfway through the mystery house in world crown as well.
As for champions road, well, I haven't tried it yet
-Oh and I got ohare's poolside thingy whatever it's called the one that unlocks the memory in pocket camp! I never unlocked a memory that way, so I thought I was really lucky


----------



## LadyDestani

Another thing I'm happy about today:

My cabin found a statue piece and unlocked the reef backdrop and clownfish reaction!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was a kinda meh day but I am happy that I finished my flag design. I think some of it looked better not colored and I wasn’t sure whether to go light green or dark green for middle area, so first I went light and darkened it after seeing the color didn’t look well with the dark green i used for top and bottom, then I ended up coloring over all but a little but of that with black because I thought some of the drawing would look better on a darker color. Aside from that, I’m pretty happy how it turned out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my new DSiXL should be arriving today or tomorrow and I'm so excited!!

also tomorrow is the annual VW car show and since it didn't happen last year I'm really happy they're doing it this year!


----------



## Lady Timpani

It's been thundering and raining for the past hour or so. 🌧


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> my new DSiXL should be arriving today or tomorrow and I'm so excited!!


it arrived and I'm having the time of my life reliving some nostalgia and messing around with the camera app


----------



## Bloodflowers

I got my second shot of Biontech and found cute AC mugs 

I watched a video of Robert Smith from The Cure as a guest performer at  a recent Gorillas concert. He’s my favourite musician of all time and he’s quite private so it was so nice to see him again  (Maybe put out the new Cure album sir, it’s been 13 years)



Spoiler: mugs


----------



## Autumn247

I went to CVS and bought some food and picked up my meds.  I practiced ukulele for 30 minutes, I'm getting better at a song I was having trouble with in the beginning.

Played some Zelda BOTW, made the spicy meat recipe for the old man and got the warmer clothes so I can go into the colder areas of the game.  I have 2 more shrines to go till I get the paraglider 

I'm having yakisoba for dinner tonight, and I started doing yoga again and it's helping my anxiety


----------



## Bcat

I’m happy that I remembered to log in on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Croconaw

• I was hired for the cleaning job I’ve previously applied for. It pays two dollars less than my last job, but it’s a much less toxic environment from what I could tell. 
• I’m going to Taco Bell later. I’m craving a five layer burrito and some cinnamon twists.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I'm going to the movies with some friends tomorrow, it'll be nice to see them again!


----------



## King koopa

Two things:
I got to finish my mario kart drawing, and I'm very happy how it turned out! I also drew something else, in tribute to @LittleMissPanda!
I got a blue star fragment which you can see in my lineup, and now my all blue lineup is almost complete, all I need now is a cool feather!


----------



## Balverine

Mom and dad have both moved to the rehab hospital to start physical therapy!

They told me that the rehab USUALLY lasts around 20 days unless they need to stay longer for some reason, so that means we're a lot closer to getting them home ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> • I’m going to Taco Bell later. I’m craving a five layer burrito and some cinnamon twists.


bruhhh I just got a five layer burrito and cinnamon twists earlier today!! great minds think alike hahaha


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a few things:

- It's Friday! I made it through work today and now I get to enjoy the weekend.

- I got to watch another episode of Fumetsu no Anata e today.

- I've got the house all to myself for a few hours.

- My brother received his second weekly deposit today. I was worried about it because I didn't know what day it was supposed to come and I couldn't get in touch with his payee. She notified me today that she was having internet issues all week. She also sent me some paperwork so we can hopefully get the rest of his money released from the bank.

- I got the second round of Mysterious Masterpieces right! I'm usually so terrible at those things, so even a single win makes me feel good.

- I should have posted this yesterday, but I'm happy that my cabin got our stamp and unlocked the new backdrop and clownfish reaction. I really like the reef backdrop, but I don't have any collectibles that work with it yet (until I purchase my jellies) so I think I'll wait. But I'm just glad my cabin pulled through. I knew we could do it Buzzy Bees!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy about a few things today.

- I got to go to martial arts again and practiced multiple attack Randori (the Aikido form of sparring) for the first time in over a year.

- I got the Mysterious Masterpieces right!  I had entered similar events like this on TBT in the past, but never got even one of them right, so I’m extremely ecstatic about this.

- I’m about to have some good stuff for dinner, and afterwards I plan on revising chapters three and four of my book (since I finished revising chapters one and two yesterday).

- A new MHA episode is coming out tomorrow and I can’t wait.  It looks like it’s going to be really good.  I plan on watching it right as it airs.


----------



## xara

a bit of a late post since i’ve been preoccupied with trying to tt merengue out in acnh for the past few hours, but today yesterday was a good day, and was definitely _way_ better than thursday was! 

 read a new fanfic.
 my mom bought me a few treats while she was out grocery shopping — including some red velvet donuts! i’d never had them before, but they were delicious! i’m a sucker for anything red velvet. 
 finally have my design idea for the last camp bell tree ocean area activity that i’ve yet to partake in! i still need to actually create it and submit it, but after stressing all week about not being able to come up with any concrete ideas, i’m happy and relieved that i finally know what i’m going to do. ^^
 my guess for round 2 of “mysterious masterpieces” was actually correct!! 
 got a disney+ subscription.
 my kitty meowed at me a few times today. :’)


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a year long subscription to the Yoga Journal magazine for $15, it was discounted from $49.99, so it was a great deal!

Got a lot of cleaning done early this morning, my apartment looks good!  

I'm sick, coughing a lot, so I'm just gonna take it easy for the rest of the day and play some games, sleep, relax, etc.  It will be good to rest, I've barely gotten any sleep over the past several days.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Normally I only do "trades" with Tamagotchis, to earn some extra money (buy cheap ones in bad shape and refurbish them for profit).. but while doing so, there are two Tamagotchis that I started to really love, but they are hard to get. Today I was able to purchase one of them, woop woop! Can't wait to get it <3

It looks like this


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oh my!! Long time that I have checked in how the two frogs do that are living in my garden and.. there is a THIRD ONE. AHH. 
I need a name!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh my!! Long time that I have checked in how the two frogs do that are living in my garden and.. there is a THIRD ONE. AHH.
> I need a name!!


Thaddeus T. Frog


----------



## TalviSyreni

The anxiety I had been feeling for quite some time has finally subsided and I feel like me again. Honestly it’s just nice to wake up and not instantly feel anxious which in turn leads to over worrying about anything and everything for no reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I HAVE JOINED THE DINO PLUSH SQUAD


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Got cleared this week & everyone else in my office also tested negative, so I could finally see my family this weekend. We celebrated my bday early. ;; it was super fun & I even got to swim.


Spoiler: Obligatory cake picture


----------



## Milleram

I went to Home Depot to buy some paint, and a girl working there said she liked my aesthetic. Not often I get complimented on my clothing, so it made me really happy.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I'm just overall pretty amped over having a longer weekend this weekend. I've had a very long few weeks at work and it's nice to be away from the office for a few days. I also have vacation time coming up next month so that i'm very excited for. I've had such a chill day today and took a nice little nap. It's been nice to just have a slow day of doing absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## Dunquixote

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Got cleared this week & everyone else in my office also tested negative, so I could finally see my family this weekend. We celebrated my bday early. ;; it was super fun & I even got to swim.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Obligatory cake picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 391682


Happy early birthday!

I am on my way home and today was not to terrible aside from anxiety and being a bit bored. Having my phone with me and being allowed to use it helped a lot.

Today was my niece’s fourth birthday and I made it through the day without any arguments (let’s hope it stays this way). I didn’t have a panic attack even  with all the people there.

Today wasn’t as bad as I thought it’d be but it wasn’t that great due to me being extremely tired and stressed over something stupid that i did.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today, I'm mostly just happy that I didn't have to work and got to sleep late.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'll start from the beginning of the day:

Me, my mom, and my sister went biking for the majority of the morning lasting somewhere around four hours (excuse me, what?). The distance was pretty far too, probably even farther than the trail I biked on a few weeks back. No doubt I got a good amount of exercise today, so I'll be taking it easy tomorrow to let my legs recover. Oh, and the weather was really nice and NOT humid today since I was sweating my back off within a minute in the past few days just by simply doing nothing.
*Feel free to skip this point. *I spotted some more cars throughout our biking. First, there was a *Nissan Fairlady 370Z* parked near a dealership. Next, a *Honda CR-Z* passed by on the road. I rarely see those while many other cars roam around the streets. Third, there was a McLaren parked near a small store. I actually didn't know what it was and had to look it up when I got home (what's this? Shellzilla doesn't know what car it is?!?!). After searching for a few minutes, it turns out it's a *McLaren GT*! Some time later, a *Ferrari California* was traveling in the same direction as us, so I didn't see the front. Thankfully, its *taillights* pretty much gave it away. Much later, there was one that was a little hard to see as I only saw its side. As it pulled out from a side street and moving away from us, it's a *Honda S2000* thanks to its *taillights*! Funnily enough, I was wondering earlier today if I'll ever see this elusive car and I did! It's one of the car designs that stuck with me ever since I played Gran Turismo 3. Anyway, when we were almost home, a *Chevrolet Corvette Z06 C6* snuck by through an intersection, but it wasn't before I spotted it. I'm also happy with the fact that the cars I saw were a bit diverse too. With a few that's Japanese (Honda, Nissan), one that's British (McLaren), one that's Italian (Ferrari), and one that's American (Chevrolet).
I ate some McDonalds when I got home as my mom bought some for herself, my sister, and me.
Logged on to ACNH today to do some sea diving and fishing.
Played some more Okami and I'm slowly, but surely approaching the 100% mark. I'm pleasantly surprised that there were a few things I missed out on my first playthrough.
Did the final entry for the minigame event. I even tried the extra mode it had and played to the point where it crashed lol. Not even the meme queen herself (Mistreil) knew this would happen lol.
I did some small practice of foreshortening for the umpteenth time. I don't know why I always hold it off until in the evenings, but that 1% of improvement might help me in the long run.


----------



## Merielle

-I think my knee might've finally recovered from whatever minor injury I had going on—I've been able to do my usual housework all this week with little to no trouble from it.  Still gonna take it easy just to be safe, but I'm glad to start getting back to doing my normal stuff!
-I worked on some avatars for myself for when the Poliwags eventually unlock the forest and mountain backdrops!  Not sure where we're going next, or how long getting to 1000 local tokens will take, but it's fun to come prepared!
-My mom made some vegetarian minestrone and it's so good ;u;


----------



## Midoriya

Today wasn’t the best of days for me, but I am happy that I had not one, not two, but three people tell me what they think of me.  It gives me a lot of perspective on myself and what I need to do going forward.  I always have people I can rely on, and in turn it helps clear and sharpen my mind.  I feel like we’re constantly sharpening each other into better people.  It doesn’t happen overnight, but with enough time it makes a difference.

“However little strength I’m capable of, I’ll do everything humanly possible to protect the people I love, and In turn, they will protect the ones they love.  It seems like the least we tiny humans can do for each other.”  _-Roy Mustang, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_


----------



## _Donut_

I ordered waterpark tickets for my friend and I. It isn’t for another 2 weeks though but due to covid they only allow a certain amount of people in and almost everything in august was already fully booked, finally managed to snatch a pair!


----------



## Autumn247

My sister is bringing me some robitussin today so hopefully that helps with this horrible coughing.


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night before i could post, but yesterday was another good day! ^_^

 read a new fanfic and really enjoyed it! it might even be a new favourite of mine. :’o
 while she posted it on friday, i saw yesterday that @S.J. included my acnh island rep in her camp bell tree postcard!! i wasn’t expecting it at all, but it’s truly an amazing postcard, and the fact that she included me in it makes me so, so happy. she’s the sweetest. 
 helped my mom make dinner.
 threw out some of the garbage that was in my room.
 did an animal crossing trade. 
 cuddled with my kitty! <3


----------



## hakutaku

Found out I _can _use an expired passport for uni enrolment!! It's a big relief and I'm super happy it means less drama for me since I don't have to send in a bunch of important documents by post or anything lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am extremely tired today, which I knew would happen after yesterday but I think today was a good day (minus the huge cricket i found in bathtub ).

My dad surprised me with roasted almonds again from work ☺; they hurt my jaw though.

This event is just so exciting and fun! ☺ I just love how well my cabin is working together. Seeing the entries has been so fun and a great joy! I got to remind myself even if i don’t win the rainbow jelly that the best reward is the fun I had in this event and the opportunity to improve/practice my art and try other things out that I wouldn’t do normally (like write lyrics).

Having fun with a gacha game that I’m playing .

Last night I experimented some more with my drawings and while i don’t think it is my best drawing the background coloring was pitiful, I did like the results of the experiment. 

Meant to mention this a day ago: @Roxxy surprised me with a green stocking for my lineup for my team. She didn’t need to do that but she did; i feel bad that i don’t have any extras that match her cabin’s color to give her in return. she has also been sharing me some of her kitty pictures with me when i’ve been struggling. 

Been having nice banters with @xara about the event .


----------



## milktae

i got to hangout with my friend at a cupsleeve event and we got some albums as well as some stickers from the event :] also met an artist from tiktok which was pretty cool :0


----------



## Merielle

-My older cat came to hang out with me in my room both today and yesterday; she's such a sweetie.  She napped on my bed for hours while I was reading and working on things.
-Had a ton of fun doing my entries for Camp Bell Tree!  I've still got some more to do, but I'm very happy with what I accomplished today! ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work and got to sleep late again today. I saw my little bat friend, Mortimer, outside tonight as well as a tiny frog.


----------



## Midoriya

I was able to get up early this morning.  I know it may sound lame because everyone can do it (LOL), but I almost never get up early in the morning anymore, so it’s a good start to myself getting back on track.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally got my haircut and I'm really loving how my avatar came out for Camp Bell Tree, I might have to change it up with every forum event/season for fun now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few days ago I listed a few things to sell and I just found out earlier that my Fitbit sold! that's an extra $90 for me, paid for my DSiXL with a little extra left over


----------



## _Donut_

I've finally checked a "long timer" off my list today... I went surfing for the first time! It was such a blast and a beautiful day out in the ocean.

However, afterwards;


----------



## Ichiban

got my college schedule and i only have one afternoon class on thursdays 

lets just not talk about my mondays


----------



## Autumn247

I got a good picture of Julian and me today


----------



## LadyDestani

Some good things have happened today:

- I finally got all of my junk emails for work cleaned up since I came back from vacation and I now have less than 10 emails that require my attention.

- My husband was a sweetheart today and cleaned the bathroom really well.

- I went to the dentist for the first time in many years. I got a thorough cleaning but otherwise, the dentist said everything looked pretty good. I go back for a follow-up next week and then onto regular 6 month maintenance. So, no major issues is great news and I'm really happy about that.


----------



## Mr.Fox

_Donut_ said:


> I ordered waterpark tickets for my friend and I. It isn’t for another 2 weeks though but due to covid they only allow a certain amount of people in and almost everything in august was already fully booked, finally managed to snatch a pair!


They look VERY different than they used to lol
Not sure where you're from, but at least around here, the only place in the waterpark you don't have to wear a mask is the wave pool.


----------



## xara

once again fell asleep before posting last night, but yesterday was a good day! today admittedly wasn’t as good, but it was still fairly decent. ☺

*yesterday (08/15)*
 finally created and submitted my entry for the last camp bell tree ocean area activity that i needed to participate in! i hate how last minute it was, but submitting it was definitely a relief, and i actually sort of like how it turned out as well!
 obtained the lobo collectible!! thank you again, @leximo! 
 tidied up my room.
 did 2 animal crossing trades. @An0nn was kind enough to send me 11 tbt extra, and even complimented my island, which was so generous of them and made my night. <3 thank you again!
 had a lovely chat with my wonderful friend @Dunquixote! ^_^
 submitted my guess for round 3 of camp bell tree’s “mysterious masterpieces”, and while i stressed myself out quite a bit while trying to figure out the answer, i’m actually pretty confident in my guess again! i’m still shocked that i got the right answer for round 2, though, so if i get this one right as well,, i might actually pass away LOL.
 my camp bell tree cabin is now visiting the woodlands area!! i’ve only submitted something for one of the activities thus far, but i’m looking forward to working on the other two this week! go poliwags! 
 my kitty meowed at me a few times. <3

*today (08/16)*
 read a new fanfic!
 watched a movie with my mom and her mom. we watched _erin brockovich_, and while i missed the start of it, i actually really enjoyed it!
 cuddled with my kitty! <3


----------



## Midoriya

Went to martial arts and therapy again today.  I’m starting to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## deana

I bought 2 pairs of jeans today which I desperately needed as I had to get rid of a bunch of ripped jeans not long ago. They were on clearance so they were really affordable as well! Also got some more of my camp event stuff submitted so that I'll have more time to work on my post card later this week. I'm going camping IRL in a couple of days so I've been busying trying to get organized for that but I am looking forward to it. ☺


----------



## _Donut_

Mr.Fox said:


> They look VERY different than they used to lol
> Not sure where you're from, but at least around here, the only place in the waterpark you don't have to wear a mask is the wave pool.



Its Siam Park on the island Tenerife. Yeah, I've heard that here too we will have to wear masks on the slides. I would've preferred that they provided us with their own masks (from materials that are ok to get wet) since now everyone will just bring their own to get soaked in the water :/ 
But other than that, I've heard from reviews that everything else is nicely organised and covid rules are strictly followed


----------



## Dunquixote

I just finished my drawing for the event and I’m really happy with how it turned out even though I may have colored the bottom part too dark and not darkened the top part (the water) enough. This drawing was another experiment since I had zero confidence in my ability to draw & color water. The fish turned out looking better than I thought it would; I wasn’t sure how well I’d be able to draw a fish. I’m feeling motivated to draw again even though I think I may be burning myself out if I am not already from drawing so much for this event .


----------



## Mr.Fox

_Donut_ said:


> Its Siam Park on the island Tenerife. Yeah, I've heard that here too we will have to wear masks on the slides. I would've preferred that they provided us with their own masks (from materials that are ok to get wet) since now everyone will just bring their own to get soaked in the water :/
> But other than that, I've heard from reviews that everything else is nicely organised and covid rules are strictly followed


Completely agree with the mask materials LOL
I thought the same thing.

Sadly my local park has all the safety protocols in place (on paper) but nobody was following the 6ft rule when waiting in line for slides...
I had someone's kids practically play tag around my legs, so I gave the parent (or whoever it was) some pretty good stink eye lol


----------



## Jhine7

Booked our wedding DJ and officiant today


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- After much pondering and inner turmoil, over the past weekend, I ordered my pre-built custom gaming PC from NZXT and it's supposed to arrive by tomorrow. I also purchased a mechanical keyboard with a minimalistic yet artistic touch and some additional cables to improve my dual work-play station. I'm so excited to play with the new tech and to not have to worry about upgrading the build for some years to come! I'm also looking forward to getting back into _Borderlands_ with my S/O because I was nervous about overloading my laptop. Now that I think about it, besides portability, laptops are pretty much a ripoff in my eyes, LOL. 
- I wiped down my desk and started reorganizing all my cables and wires. I'll have to do it all again once the PC arrives, but for the time being, my wire situation looks the most organized it has ever been, which feels satisfying.  
- Work has been challenging and interesting. I'm always thinking about how I can be doing things more efficiently to keep my calendar cleared up for tasks that require more focus time.


----------



## Autumn247

A new episode of my favorite animal crossing podcast came out, so I listened to that and played ACNH. 

I'm having a ham and cheese hotpocket for dinner 

My apartment case manager said they're having a cookout here Thursday so that's cool!


----------



## mocha.

I’m fully vaccinated 
over 12 hrs after I had my jab & no side effects other than a sore arm! Let’s hope it stays that way!


----------



## Dunquixote

Spoiler



I was feeling depressed earlier but my mood is starting to pick up.

Can’t remember if I posted about this here yet, but recently my mom finally found got an appointment for me to get tested for autism/asperger’s. It won’t be until the winter but still better than never. Hopefully after that, we’ll be able to find someone to help me find work that accepts people with anxiety and accommodates my needs since I have been having no luck since I got laid off of the one job I had a couple years ago. 

I am still insecure about my situation especially since my parents are getting older and won’t always be around and my sister has her own family (not that i want to be dependent for the rest of my life since i don’t and am embarrassed), but I honestly have no more energy to waste to be anxious about any more since I’ve drained my mental health on a couple things for the last couple years  and I realize anyways, to try take things one day at a time or what is immediately at my feet instead of everything (like the laundry metaphor or analogy from fruits basket).

I can hear again. my ears have been plugged up for a couple days or more but I just cleaned them out and can hear! 

I’m enjoying some banter with my friends from other cabins. ☺ Even though I was sad not being on the same team as all my friends, the competitive spirit has been really fun. sorry for continuously mentioning this; the event just is something that had been making me happy from the day it started and I feel like it is worth mentioning how much it keeps lifting my spirits up. I admit I do get a bit discouraged with my entries when I see better ones but I am going to keep trying my best and put my best effort in regardless.  Most important thing is that i am having fun, putting the effort in and am happy with my entry.  And i do love seeing entries better than mine, I just get a bit jelly since i have a long way to go till i am as good of an artist.

I hope everyone else is having fun too! Gl everyone, but watch out Evergreen is going to catch up and be at top again


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Both of my parents and I are registered to vote by mail-in ballot. Super quick and easy process.
- I'm looking forward to sharing my experiences of entering the tech industry on Sunday in the Healthy Gamer server. I received the list of questions that we (the panelists) will be asked, so I'm jotting down some speaking points. ^_^


----------



## VanitasFan26

I guess I am happy for having a 2nd switch since its motivated me to play more Animal Crossing and I can just restart anytime I want.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really excited about a surprise stream! I didn’t think the VA would be streaming anytime soon.  I am so lost watching him play this game since I am not familiar with it but still fun to see him working out the puzzles.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's always nice to hop by here and see all the good news you all have or had.

I have off tomorrow, so that's nice. I can sleep in and just do whatever I want to. Not much really super exciting going on. But I have a lot of different projects and ideas that I just need time to start and tomorrow is the perfect time.


----------



## Merielle

Got to try gelato today!  We got some when we got groceries. ^^ The flavor I tried was black raspberry with chocolate chips, and it was super good—we also got some salted caramel flavor too, and I'm looking forward to trying that later!


----------



## xara

lil bit of a late post, but today yesterday was a good day. 

 read a new fanfic, and while the description initially didn’t appeal to me much, i actually enjoyed it more than i thought i would! 
 tt’d merengue out, added a new rug to my catalog and went island hopping + invited fauna to my island in acnh!!
 discovered a new favourite song! that i’ll be sick of soon, since i’ve been listening to it all day LOL.
 my guess for round 3 of camp bell tree’s “mysterious masterpieces” was right!!! i’m genuinely,, so shocked that i’ve actually gotten 2/3 of them right. i usually suck at stuff like this. :’o google definitely helps, though. 
 did an animal crossing trade. @petrichr even complimented my island, which made me really happy. ^_^
 found out that my lovely friend @Midoriya saved the valentine’s card that i made for him and a few other friends earlier this year! it’s definitely not my best work, so i’m honestly really touched that he kept it aha. :’)


----------



## Croconaw

• I completed a task for Camp TBT today, and I’m honestly really proud of the results. 🏕
• I had some nacho fries from Taco Bell tonight. I forgot how good they were.
• It’s an all-around peaceful night for me! It wasn’t very eventful, but time to relax is always good.
• I also don’t have any complaints about my new jobs. The hours could be different, but that’s the only thing bothering me. It’s only temporary though, so I’m not too worried. 
• Listening to my playlist helps work go by quickly.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing my best friend today


----------



## LuchaSloth

I finally got logged back in on this place. Lol. What's it been...like a month? 

Yeah, I just kept getting a user error. Now things work.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

FOLLOWING POKEMON IN BDSP LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I know today just started but I actually woke up at 5:30 am and went to the gym! I think I want to start going in the mornings instead of nights for sure. It's really nice to work out with the sun rising.


----------



## amemome

I made some boiled peanuts following my friend's mom's recipe are they're SO DELICIOUS I can't help but keep smiling!


----------



## hakutaku

New Pokemon Direct dropped, and new regional forms have been confirmed! That was the feature I was most hoping for in Legends: Arceus so I'm pretty happy about it. Hisuian Growlithe is adorable, I might just have to have two fire types on my team (I was gonna pick Cyndaquil as my starter).

My friend also confirmed the date for our theme park trip, so we're going at the end of this month! It's been a while since I met up with all of my friends at the same time so I'm excited,, I don't think I've been to a theme park for a good few years too   

I've also been trying to prepare for university by looking up what I'll need for my course (just a pen and paper apparently lol), I'm both super nervous and excited for starting uni next month.


----------



## Autumn247

Maintenance came by and changed my furnace filter and I didn't have a panic attack

Speaking of panic attacks, I had a really bad one last night but was able to get through it without having to take my PRN medication

I played Littlewood for awhile, it's such a fun, cute, relaxing game 

Was able to read for a couple hours, hadn't read in a couple of days because I was having a hard time concentrating so I'm happy about that.

I'm also feeling hopeful because I'm going to make an appointment with my doctor to get back on meds for my silent GERD.  It's causing me a lot of problems, I don't know why I've waited so long to go back and get new meds for it (the last med I was on it for was recalled, so I stopped it and never bothered going back to the doctor to get on something else so I've been dealing with this for like a year and a half-2 years w/o any relief)


----------



## LadyDestani

This week has seriously been draining me, but there were some good things that happened today.

- I got started on the paperwork needed to release the funds from my brother's frozen bank account. The bank wouldn't do anything until we had written confirmation from Social Security of the new payee and we have that now. They need some more info from the payee so I contacted them to get that ball rolling. Keeping my fingers crossed that we can get this taken care of quickly.

- I finally earned enough tokens to purchase my first three moon jellyfish collectibles! I want a full row of them to match my star fragments and I was able to get the blue, green and silver jellyfish today. Hopefully, I'll be able to get 30 more tokens by the end of the event for the last two green and blue jellyfish. It seems like a reasonable goal.


----------



## Bloodflowers

today we had to give some documents to my husband’s parents and on the way we went to the park and fed the ducks  I love this park, the pond always has ducks and some years there have been Canadian geese but not this year. Spring and early Summer is best because they have babies  They recently built a retirement home right next to the pond, I saw an old man throw bread from his balcony and the ducks came running  I used to worry about them in winter because they got fed less, I don’t think that will be an issue any longer.


----------



## King koopa

Well, this is a combination of yesterday and today:
Yesterday:
-I found a penny with 2005, my birth year on it! Apparently that's good luck, and I sure think it is after what happened today!
-Watched star trek with my dad again
Today:
-I got 1st place in the ranked up in mario kart tour! I also recently got black birdo from the gold pipe as well!
-I got punchy's cookie from the cookie shop in pocket camp today, and to my surprise, I unlocked the memory for it!
-Got a cobweb egg from @LittleMissPanda! Honestly I thought it would take a long time to get since I don't have 3k tbt, but luckily I was able to trade a dino plush, which seems to be going for 2ish-3k right now for one!
-Started to draw my icon for September and October, I just need to figure out a lineup for the September one since I already have most of the October lineup ready
-I showed @Kirbyz a funny picture and I'm glad she enjoyed it as much as I did lol
So yeah, after all of that, I conclude that that penny was good luck! Hopefully I can find more in the future


----------



## Dunquixote

Not much happened today. Today was decent except about my concern about a cat my mom and dad mentioned seeing.

My cat keeps visiting me in my room today and this morning she snuggled with me a lot while I was sleeping; she kept waking me up but I was happy she wanted to be with me.

I started a small or maybe not so small drawing experiment. I’m trying out a style that I used for a few recent drawings.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't post here the other day because I wasn't feeling too happy, but now I am! xara, please don't hunt me down for using a similar post layout like yours LOL.
*Monday (16/08)*

I played Gran Turismo 5 to do time trials once again. The cars I used were some that I saw the other day while I was biking. To refresh your minds, it was a Nissan 370Z Fairlady, a Honda CR-Z, a Ferrari California, a Honda S2000, and a Chevrolet Corvette Z06 C6 (F in the chat for the McLaren GT). Anyway, I spent quite some time trying to make a perfect lap with one of the cars mentioned. I was eventually able to drive to the limit l that I barely beat the target time I made for myself by four thousandths of a second. That's literally a hair of a difference!
Harvested a couple of cherry tomatoes from my backyard and used them to cook food. I don't know about you, but there's something really great about growing your own vegetables.
After three years of being on this forum, I have FINALLY figured out how to put images in my signature now. I'd like to thank the three people over at discord (Kilza, NefariousKing, and Mistreil) who kindly assisted me. Now I can cram whatever images whatever I want in my signature, provided it's within the rules of course!
Speaking of which, I changed up my profile pic (which for the very first time does not feature Bones ever since I joined the forums). I drew Poliwag and did some shading that's actually semi decent. I'll take whatever victories I have to be one step closer to being good at drawing!
*Tuesday (17/08)*


Spoiler: Contains Woodland task spoilers!




I made lyrics for a campfire song. While I was having a little bit of a hard time coming up with lyrics, I actually had fun doing it, and only got easier as I made progress! To those that saw the lyrics I made up, I'm sorry for making you cringe so hard lol.
I started making a description of one of my villagers. It's really fun making stuff up that makes them sound like mysterious creatures in the wilderness, even though my writing is not that great. I just have to take a screenshot of them now.
I've made quite some progress in making a butterfly for a bookful of bugs mission.




Played Okami and made more progress towards 100% completion. I'm doing it without any guides so far and it would be ideal if it stays that way!
*Wednesday (18/08)*



Spoiler: Woodland task spoilers!




I'm 95% done with my cryptid creature submission. Had a little fun dressing up my villager and setting out the furniture. Just need to take one more screenshot and put them all together in one post.
I'm getting two thirds of the way of finishing my drawing for a bookful of bugs mission.




Listened to a music compilation of Mario Kart music. Man, so many of them brought back memories, ranging from playing Mario Kart Super Circuit back in elementary school to playing Mario Kart 8 with other members on here during TBTWC. I remember unknowingly sabotaging one of my teammates which was _Donut_, getting blue shelled right before the finish line and losing a few places, daringred_ being my constant rival (who funnily enough, is in the same cabin as me), and watching the Twitch streams rooting on for Chris! I think he managed to finish in third once!
Gave Rocco a present for his birthday. Is it just me or do I notice that there are so many people born in the same month like me? Because I learned a couple of weeks ago that the creator of Gran Turismo, Kazunori Yamauchi, is also born in the month of August. I can't escape this, can I? 
Harvested some green beans once again in the backyard and using them.
Watched a couple of original video clips that were used as memes. Both of them had laughing involved and I laughed a lot as a result. They say laughing can be contagious and they were right!


----------



## Croconaw

• Five of these Mountain Dew Violets came in the mail today. They’re one of my favorite flavors! Please do not ask how much I paid for these. I plead the fifth. 


Spoiler: the holy grail of Mountain Dew









• I’m off for the next three days. I think these days off are _much needed. _I need some time for myself.
• I’m staying up for a few hours to continue watching Hunter X Hunter.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- bought a few of the new collectibles today! think I will wait til the end to buy the rest though
- talked to my mom and she seemed like she was in a good mood
- cake


----------



## Merielle

-Tried the salted caramel gelato today!  I'm completely sold on gelato at this point, it's way better than regular ice cream.
-Found a new YouTube channel that my mom and I can watch together in our free time!  
-Finally finished all the embroidery floss bracelets my dad will need for his classes!  And just in time too, because the students will be back this coming Monday.
-The Poliwags reached over 4000 points!  I'm so proud of my team! ^^


----------



## Dunquixote

Shellzilla said:


> I didn't post here the other day because I wasn't feeling too happy, but now I am! xara, please don't hunt me down for using a similar post layout like yours LOL.
> *Monday (16/08)*
> 
> I played Gran Turismo 5 to do time trials once again. The cars I used were some that I saw the other day while I was biking. To refresh your minds, it was a Nissan 370Z Fairlady, a Honda CR-Z, a Ferrari California, a Honda S2000, and a Chevrolet Corvette Z06 C6 (F in the chat for the McLaren GT). Anyway, I spent quite some time trying to make a perfect lap with one of the cars mentioned. I was eventually able to drive to the limit l that I barely beat the target time I made for myself by four thousandths of a second. That's literally a hair of a difference!
> Harvested a couple of cherry tomatoes from my backyard and used them to cook food. I don't know about you, but there's something really great about growing your own vegetables.
> After three years of being on this forum, I have FINALLY figured out how to put images in my signature now. I'd like to thank the three people over at discord (Kilza, NefariousKing, and Mistreil) who kindly assisted me. Now I can cram whatever images whatever I want in my signature, provided it's within the rules of course!
> Speaking of which, I changed up my profile pic (which for the very first time does not feature Bones ever since I joined the forums). I drew Poliwag and did some shading that's actually semi decent. I'll take whatever victories I have to be one step closer to being good at drawing!
> *Tuesday (17/08)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains Woodland task spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made lyrics for a campfire song. While I was having a little bit of a hard time coming up with lyrics, I actually had fun doing it, and only got easier as I made progress! To those that saw the lyrics I made up, I'm sorry for making you cringe so hard lol.
> I started making a description of one of my villagers. It's really fun making stuff up that makes them sound like mysterious creatures in the wilderness, even though my writing is not that great. I just have to take a screenshot of them now.
> I've made quite some progress in making a butterfly for a bookful of bugs mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played Okami and made more progress towards 100% completion. I'm doing it without any guides so far and it would be ideal if it stays that way!
> *Wednesday (18/08)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woodland task spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 95% done with my cryptid creature submission. Had a little fun dressing up my villager and setting out the furniture. Just need to take one more screenshot and put them all together in one post.
> I'm getting two thirds of the way of finishing my drawing for a bookful of bugs mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to a music compilation of Mario Kart music. Man, so many of them brought back memories, ranging from playing Mario Kart Super Circuit back in elementary school to playing Mario Kart 8 with other members on here during TBTWC. I remember unknowingly sabotaging one of my teammates which was _Donut_, getting blue shelled right before the finish line and losing a few places, daringred_ being my constant rival (who funnily enough, is in the same cabin as me), and watching the Twitch streams rooting on for Chris! I think he managed to finish in third once!
> Gave Rocco a present for his birthday. Is it just me or do I notice that there are so many people born in the same month like me? Because I learned a couple of weeks ago that the creator of Gran Turismo, Kazunori Yamauchi, is also born in the month of August. I can't escape this, can I?
> Harvested some green beans once again in the backyard and using them.
> Watched a couple of original video clips that were used as memes. Both of them had laughing involved and I laughed a lot as a result. They say laughing can be contagious and they were right!



I’m glad you’re feeling better today  Your avatar is so adorable. I am really enjoying seeing your entries in this event . Your art is so good . I hope you’re enjoying the event.

An artist I follow made an art share thread and his time she replied to mine that I shared and said I’m making good progress.  I don’t think I am since I still haven’t learned anatomy or advanced shapes along with the background and pretty much everything. Still that encourages me so much. I just feel a bit overwhelmed about where to start even though I have a lot of tips Mistreil and others have given me to go back to.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just watched the trailer for the *Eternals* and I haven't been this excited for a Marvel film/TV show since WandaVision came out. All in all the film just looks so epic with a stellar cast and an amazing female director at the helm.


----------



## Midoriya

I got some good sleep, and my cat Lulu decided to cuddle with me!  She almost never cuddles with me (she usually wants out of the room), so this was a nice surprise.



Spoiler: Lulu











It's also raining outside and it sounds really peaceful.  Not the "thunderstorm and it's really loud" sort of raining, but the "calm and peaceful" sort of rain.

I'm also up at 6 a.m., which is a first for me.  It's time for me to start getting things done today.  No matter how poor my previous day or days were, I can always change it around!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I did up my friend’s man bun today, it sounds so strange but I loved seeing him with his hair up like that!


----------



## xara

a lil early morning post before i hopefully go to bed, but yesterday was a decent day! 

 did an animal crossing trade + added 6 new clothing items to my catalog!! 
 had a lovely chat with my wonderful friend @Kirbyz!! talking with her always makes me happy; she’s such a sweetheart! <3
 created and submitted my entry for one of camp bell tree’s woodlands activities! i’m actually pretty pleased with how it turned out, and it definitely feels nice to have it done and out of the way! 2 activities down, 1 to go! 
 i read literally,, so many new fanfics today?? i lost count, but i’d say that i read around 9 or so LOL. they were all pretty short stories, but i’m still happy to have gotten a lot of reading done, and they were good stories as well!
 my kitty meowed at me. <3



Shellzilla said:


> xara, please don't hunt me down for using a similar post layout like yours LOL.



you’re a fellow poliwag, so i’ll spare you... for now. 

xjndndk i’m just kidding; use any post layout you want! i’m glad to hear that you’re feeling happier today.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- The lovely @jadetine made a stamp of Goldie for me.  She's so adorable and admiring the stamp makes me miss having her on my island (I will eventually bring her back via Amiibo). Gold having an atomic number of 79 on the periodic table also made me chuckle; it's been a while since I used any chemistry knowledge. 


Spoiler: Goldie stamp <3










- It looks like my gaming PC has been released from Canadian customs. It was originally going to arrive before end-of-day yesterday, so I'm glad that it's still trekking along to me. 
- Dr. K's mental health guide was released yesterday! I'm excited to start diving into the anxiety module this weekend. ^_^


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment complex is doing a grab-and-go BBQ thing this afternoon. So later I’ll go downstairs and get a takeout container of BBQ food to bring back up to my apartment and eat 

edit: I was just able to get an appointment w/ my primary care doctor for September 16th to discuss getting back on meds for my Silend GERD. Hopefully I’ll have some relief soon!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been very productive today!  Helped out with some things, applied for several jobs, and have several interviews lined up as well now.  Could be doing some volunteer work as well possibly.  Really looking forward to continuing this level of productivity every day.


----------



## Dunquixote

Really happy about the stamp that @jadetine made me yesterday (meant to post about it yesterday). I can’t stop looking at it because it is just so cute and her art is just incredible ☺. You can see it here . Art makes me so happy. ☺

My drawing is coming along, though I did just mess up but thankfully I’m still using a pencil so it was erasable. It is ending up to be a bit ambitious (not as much as my persona one) .  I’m really excited about this one. I have a lot of art to update my thread with now, but I’m probably going to wait until after the event. Hopefully i’ll be able to find the references i used again so I can list them.


----------



## jadetine

Dunquixote said:


> Really happy about the stamp that @jadetine made me yesterday (meant to post about it yesterday). I can’t stop looking at it because it is just so cute and her art is just incredible ☺. You can see it here . Art makes me so happy. ☺
> 
> My drawing is coming along, though I did just mess up but thankfully I’m still using a pencil so it was erasable. It is ending up to be a bit ambitious (not as much as my persona one) .  I’m really excited about this one. I have a lot of art to update my thread with now, but I’m probably going to wait until after the event. Hopefully i’ll be able to find the references i used again so I can list them.


Awww I'm glad it made you happy! I'm in love with these stamps, so I figured I might as well keep requests open until the end of camp and spread the cheer. ^_^


----------



## Neb

I got to try my city’s awesome library for the first time and ate some tasty Thai food with one of my moms! It was one of the best days I’ve had in a while.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had another rough day at work, but then my husband said something very sweet to me and it made me feel so loved and appreciated.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today felt so good.  Or yesterday since I'm posting this a few minutes past midnight.


Spoiler: Woodland tasks spoilers!




I've finally finished my Queen Alexandra's Butterfly drawing for the bookful of bugs mission. I ended up spending more time doing the background than the butterfly itself because I wanted to get a little bit of practice of perspective. Overall, I think I did my absolute best here experimenting with a few brushes I barely used before and a couple of tricks. It ain't stellar by any means, but I wasn't aiming to get a lot of likes and instead treated it like the time trials I do in Gran Turismo: *Just go out there and do your absolute best. Your only rival is yourself.* And I think I achieved just that and ended up coming out on top against myself. 
Submitted my post for cryptid creatures. I find it really funny making Queenie sound like she's a savage animal lol.




After completing all the tasks in the woodlands area, I decided to just sit back and relax playing Gran Turismo 5 again. Unlike my previous play sessions, I went on a relaxing cruise around a couple of race tracks with a *Mercedes 300SL Coupe*, taking in the scenery and the aesthetics of the car. I even tuned it up to make it go faster on long straights and maxing out the top speed on high revs haha. Anyway, I should start making a postcard before changing areas for the final time in Camp Bell Tree with tasks piling up again.



Spoiler: Me geeking out about cars again



If you look closely at the 300SL Coupe, you might find it familiar for those who have played Mario Kart 8. This is because it's a similar model to the *Mercedes 300SL Roadster*, which was featured in that game (Mario Kart version here). The only obvious difference between them is that one has a roof while the other one does not. If you haven't figured it out yet, both of these cars are _really old_ being made back in the 50s. The Coupe and the Roadster are 67 and 64 years old respectively. They also come in different colours with blue being one of them. How the Roadster doesn't change colour at all in Mario Kart 8 when selecting a character boggles the mind. It would've been PERFECT during TBTWC playing as Blue Yoshi representing Blue's Clues.

And if you thought those cars were old, the *W25 Silver Arrow* that was also featured in Mario Kart 8 is even older at 87 years old which was made back in 1934!


Edit: Changed some things because I add waaaay too many brackets in my sentences lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix

got my first shot of the COVID vaccine today  didn't think I'd get it for another couple of months!


----------



## jiny

i had a good day at school today! also my grandma came to visit


----------



## Aniko

Finally a restock of Sanrio cards.


----------



## Alyx

My cat happened to be especially cute today, and that made me happy.

I also stuck to my new eating habits and didn't have junk food or juice.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy today because my S/O was very sweet and supportive of me when I was dealing with some things.  Couldn't ask for anyone better!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Midoriya said:


> I’ve been very productive today!  Helped out with some things, applied for several jobs, and have several interviews lined up as well now.  Could be doing some volunteer work as well possibly.  Really looking forward to continuing this level of productivity every day.


just remember, don't put yourself down if you do happen to have a low productivity day. take care of yourself and take it easy 

today is finally a day where I'm not in pain so I'm hoping I can get up and do some cleaning and also finish my assignments for the ocean area.


----------



## milktae

technically yesterday but, I went to try this boba place that opened up nearby with my brother and played super smash there since they had a switch you could use (he won tho ) it was really fun :]


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Today's been a pretty good day!

went weight lifting at 5:30 again
had protein cookie for bfast (my fav)
work has been more fast-paced which I prefer.
got to interact with my cabin mates (they are lovely)
Less tired than usual, which doesn't usually happen so I'll take it!
All of my classes are set up and ready to go for graduation.
It's also friday, which is a huge relief.
I know it's not a lot, but getting back into a routine after what happened this past year helps a lot.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Midoriya said:


> I’ve been very productive today!  Helped out with some things, applied for several jobs, and have several interviews lined up as well now.  Could be doing some volunteer work as well possibly.  Really looking forward to continuing this level of productivity every day.


Those bursts of productivity are awesome to have! It's important to remember that these bursts don't last forever and forcibly sustaining them can also take a mental toll. Our value is more than how productive we are and it's important to recognize that having low-productivity days are inevitable but you aren't less of a valuable individual because of that.

Catching up on yesterday:
- My gaming PC arrived before lunch. I didn't have to show ID or sign for it (I'm guessing due to delta variant of covid still being a concern). I did get to shout out a thanks and well wishes to the FedEx driver though.
- I set up the PC in the late afternoon. There were a couple moments where I thought something about the build was defective, but it turned out to be human error.   I had to order another HDMI cable, HDMI to DisplayPort adapter, and a USB hub with a longer reach, but I'm looking forward to continue setting it up this weekend and revisiting my cable management situation.
- Two important meetings I facilitated yesterday went really well!

Today:
- My S/O is driving down to see me on Sunday. It's been months since we last saw each other in person! 
- Had an awesome mentoring session with my skip-level manager. Work isn't life, but it sure does feel nice to feel appreciated and heard and have someone more experienced as a sounding board for ideas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

did some meal prep today and it went... pretty well. I made some peanut butter milkshakes this morning and they were really good, then I made some homemade bologna salad (trying to make my own cause the kind from Kroger is delicious but also expensive) and idk if it's bc I couldn't mince it finely enough but I did not like it. my mom likes it though so that's good enough for me.

gonna go lie down since I've been on my feet for like 4 hours straight oof. watching pokemon challenge videos and drawing is always a fun time


----------



## Jhine7

Just got back from the NYS Fair. Had lots of great food, and saw a pig race


----------



## JellyBeans

finally finished with work for the week!! can't believe even in the summer holidays i'm getting excited for the weekends but here we are. i also finally finished setting up my student bank account and a few details surrounded that so i'm slowly but surely feeling more organised and ready for september!


----------



## Bloodflowers

my husband came home from work early and he brought me chocolate and cherry Coke 

I found a new fanfic series and it’s so good! I’m inspired to start my own writing again after a long break 

I had Korean spicy ramyeon and chicken for dinner 

my mother in law sent me pictures of her cats. I miss them a lot. They are so derpy


----------



## Giddy

Happy today because I picked up my new kitten!! And now I very much drained and gotta work tomorrow, but i love him. 


Spoiler: Some pictures~


----------



## Saylor

@-Lumi- had this little baseball dino drawn for me by @BungoTheElf and it's the cutest thing I've ever seen! It was such a nice surprise and it made my day a whole lot better. I love him


----------



## jiny

i reset my acnh island today! im excited to get a fresh start lol


----------



## Mr.Fox

syub said:


> i reset my acnh island today! im excited to get a fresh start lol


I applaud your bravery...I could never bring myself to do that lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm so happy that it's Friday. I need some sleep and to try to destress a bit this weekend.

I'm also happy with the progress my cabin has made this week. The mountains are tough, but we all worked together to find all the birds. Challenge completed!


----------



## xara

in typical xara fashion, i forgot to post yesterday lol, but both yesterday and today were pretty decent!! i’m also really happy to see that so many of you have had a good day. 

*yesterday (08/19)*
 my entry for camp bell tree’s woodlands area “campfire singalong” activity was finally accepted!! i’ve been really nervous about it as i wasn’t sure if it’d be eligible or not, so i’m extremely relieved and happy that it was!
 discovered some new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
 managed to talk myself into doing some stuff that i didn’t feel up to doing (self-care and tidying up my room), which felt nice. 
 my mom bought me some treats while she was out grocery shopping, including some adorable and tasty cookies!


Spoiler: 🍪









 read a new fanfic and enjoyed it a lot! it was so cute. 
 received bunnie’s photo in acnh!! i wasn’t expecting to receive it so soon as she hasn’t even been on my island for a month yet, but i’m definitely not complaining!
 created and submitted my entry for the last camp bell tree woodlands activity that i needed to participate in!! it turned out better than i thought it would, and it feels nice to have everything in the woodlands complete! i’m hoping to finally get started on my postcard this weekend as well, before my cabin moves on to the mountains. :’)
 rediscovered an old favourite song of mine that i’d completely forgotten about! 

*today (08/20)*
 got 2x nook points.
 my camp bell tree cabin earned 1,000 woodland tokens and we’ve now unlocked another new amazing backdrop and reaction!! i’m truly in awe of how hardworking my cabin besties are and how well we’re doing - go poliwags!! 
 received some absolutely stunning artwork of my acnh island rep from @mocha.!!!! i can’t get over how amazing it is, nor can i get over how amazing _she_ is, and i’m very blessed to call her my friend. 


Spoiler: look at how gorgeous this is!! 🤩










 read a new fanfic and loved it! it might even be a new favourite. :’o
 my kitty was incredibly vocal and demanding of love with me today! i never think it possible for me to love her more than i already do, but then she goes ahead and proves me wrong. i love her so much. 
 won 100 tbt from one of @Moritz ’s giveaways!! thank you so much again, moritz! <3


----------



## deana

I worked a lot more hours than usual this week so I'm happy to have survived and I'm going camping tomorrow!!! I rarely get a weekend off and and weekend where I'm doing something fun is even more rare! I've been looking forward to this camping trip for a while so I'm happy it's finally here


----------



## Dunquixote

Giddy said:


> Happy today because I picked up my new kitten!! And now I very much drained and gotta work tomorrow, but i love him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some pictures~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 393799



Congratulations! What an adorable baby !  Thank you for sharing ; my heart is going to melt from seeing so much cuteness!  That is such exciting news. 


@mocha. was really kind and drew my oc; you can see it here . It made me so happy since she didn’t have to draw me anything and I’ve been admiring her art for some time now . Thanks so much, Mocha. Keep up the wonderful work .

My cat has been coming in my room a lot even without her basket in here and snuggling with me. I love both my cats so much .

I messed up a bunch on my drawing and water dripped on some of the uncolored parts but thankfully everything has been been pretty fixable (or hideable). I still am having my doubts about my drawing (especially after browsing art on twitter) but I think I am happy with it at least for now.


----------



## Croconaw

• I’m very excited that I got to spend some quality time with this boy! I had some chicken tenders to share with him, and I had a snack cake sitting on the chair next to me. He kept looking at it, but he didn’t touch it like a good boy. Although, I caught him sniffing it quite a bit.  


Spoiler: my chocolate boy Keagan








• A random dog ran up to me while I was walking Keagan, and I gave that good boy a few treats. I love carrying around treats to give random dogs that I may or may not see. I think dogs are perfect creatures. 
• I am very happy with how my Poliwags Cabin has been performing! I love the team effort and I’m proud to be a part of the team! Not only that, but I’m all for the friendly vibes as well! I love how it’s basically like a family! 🏕


----------



## milktae

i went to knott's berry farm for the first time today, ngl i was pretty scared since i didn't like rollercoasters at first but i think i'll go again :]


----------



## skarmoury

Finally got my paycheck yesterday from tutoring, it feels refreshing to actually work a job I love (which is teaching). Throat hurts because I was teaching 2 topics for 3 hours straight, but I’m glad to be able to help my students in one way or another  I’m getting a medical degree because I’m fascinated with human biology, but what keeps me going isn’t really to just become a doctor but to become a medical professor in the future. I like the feeling of helping students understand things that fascinated me as well when first learning about those topics. 

Also, it’s my boyfriend and I’s 4th anniv together! Pandemic and the lockdown sucks and this is our second anniv apart, but we’re managing. I feel bad bc I didn’t get him a gift, I thought we were just going to do some casual stuff today but he went out of his way to send me flowers and a “Happy Anniversary!” balloon (that I sadly didn’t receive first bc I was asleep when the delivery boy came LOL). Anyway, we’re going to have a chill day binge-watching anime and playing co-op, and maybe having a virtual dinner later. Yay!


----------



## S.J.

Croconaw said:


> • I’m very excited that I got to spend some quality time with this boy! I had some chicken tenders to share with him, and I had a snack cake sitting on the chair next to me. He kept looking at it, but he didn’t touch it like a good boy. Although, I caught him sniffing it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my chocolate boy Keagan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 393877
> 
> 
> • A random dog ran up to me while I was walking Keagan, and I gave that good boy a few treats. I love carrying around treats to give random dogs that I may or may not see. I think dogs are perfect creatures.
> • I am very happy with how my Poliwags Cabin has been performing! I love the team effort and I’m proud to be a part of the team! Not only that, but I’m all for the friendly vibes as well! I love how it’s basically like a family! 🏕


I'm happy today getting to see that sweet pupper! What a good, happy boy. ❤


----------



## Alienfish

GETTING MY 2ND JAB LATER EEEEEEE.

also seems the dress I ordered is at least in my country even though my domestic mail carrier never updates, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've started my shiny absol hunt for the fourth time in Pearl lol. fingers crossed I actually get it this time 

I'm also working on my assignment for the ocean area and I'm loving it so far ☺


----------



## Sophie23

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've started my shiny absol hunt for the fourth time in Pearl lol. fingers crossed I actually get it this time
> 
> I'm also working on my assignment for the ocean area and I'm loving it so far ☺


Are you getting the new Pokemon pearl for the  switch?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2021

@bestfriendsally looked after my items so I could start again on acnh & I got all my items back today. Tysm!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sophie23 said:


> Are you getting the new Pokemon pearl for the  switch?


prob gonna get Brilliant Diamond since I want the version that's opposite of what I already own (like how I own Sapphire and when the remakes were released I got Omega Ruby). really hope the pokeradar returns in BDSP cause it's one of my favorite shiny hunting methods, even though it's honestly pure torture lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT THE BOYS YEEEEE


----------



## Balverine

Haven't posted about my parents lately, so here's an update!

Mom had a major setback because the crummy hospital she was at let her stomach get seriously infected to the point where it almost turned into sepsis
But she was taken to an ER at an actually good hospital that got it taken care of, and now she's improving really well! She'll hopefully start rehab next week ^^

Dad is doing super well! He has been working on therapy, and is able to breath on his own, has started being able to walk, and will be trying to eat real food soon <3

So I'm happy that they're both doing well again ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Zeppeli said:


> Haven't posted about my parents lately, so here's an update!
> 
> Mom had a major setback because the crummy hospital she was at let her stomach get seriously infected to the point where it almost turned into sepsis
> But she was taken to an ER at an actually good hospital that got it taken care of, and now she's improving really well! She'll hopefully start rehab next week ^^
> 
> Dad is doing super well! He has been working on therapy, and is able to breath on his own, has started being able to walk, and will be trying to eat real food soon <3
> 
> So I'm happy that they're both doing well again ^^


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's setback, but I'm glad things are getting better again. I really hope that both your mom and your dad will be able to come home soon!

So this week has been pretty bad for me all around. I've been having a rough time with just about everything and felt severely depressed for several days. But this weekend I'm feeling slightly better and more hopeful about one aspect of my life, at least. I'm going to take that as a good sign that things aren't hopeless and my situation can improve.

I'm also happy that I slept pretty well last night and had very little back pain when I woke up.


----------



## Merielle

-Felt very relaxed in general today!  It's very rare for me to have a day where I'm so low-stress and low-anxiety, and while I wouldn't say it was completely free of either, it's been really nice.  I hope I can have more days like this.
-While I don't really have any desire to be a golden hotdog, I did complete enough of the challenges in the current event in Fall Guys to unlock the new color and pattern, which seem fairly neat!  I also kept getting _ridiculously_ lucky in one level and couldn't stop laughing by the end.


----------



## LadyDestani

OMG! How could I forget that I'm also very happy that my cabin cleared the Mountains today and we unlocked the backdrop and the dino reaction! It was a tough trek but we made it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

LadyDestani said:


> OMG! How could I forget that I'm also very happy that my cabin cleared the Mountains today and we unlocked the backdrop and the dino reaction! It was a tough trek but we made it.


I keep hearing that the mountains are the toughest of them all. I'm glad you got through it and I hope your team will still keep on going.  My cabin will go into that area very soon, so I'll make sure I'm well prepared for what's to come.

--------------------------------


Went outside with my family to get stuff at a grocery store. The weather was pleasant with sunny skies and got a fair amount of breeze. At a parking lot, someone decided to play music in their car and I recognized what it was. It was *Smooth Operator by Sade*. If it weren't for Carlos Sainz who partially sang it on team radio in Formula 1 a couple of years ago, I wouldn't have known this.
*Feel free to skip this point. *While out on the way to the grocery store and back, I've spotted some more cars again, though, some of them were already mentioned. However, there are some that haven't been mentioned yet. For once, I ACTUALLY saw a *Toyota GT86* this time around as opposed to a Scion FRS. In mysterious masterpieces terms, that would be Brittany instead of Olimar. I didn't get the correct answer for that round. Anyway, a *Volkswagen New Beetle* came by. It's not exactly 'new' by any means since this model (or at least very similar to it) is at least 15 years old, if not, more. If you thought the regular Chrysler PT Cruiser was enough to hurt your eyes, here's a *convertible version* on top of the already weird car design. I feel like it's become a meme at this point lol. Lastly, I spotted a *BMW Z4* thanks to its *taillights*. This is probably the only BMW car I'll be able to identify without struggle because the rest of the cars from the manufacturer look identical to each other. I can't tell whether or not it's a 328i, a M5, or whatever model it is lol.
Played ACNH for a bit to get a K.K. Slider song, talk to my villagers, and make a pro design for Camp TBT.
Speaking of Camp TBT, I finally managed to get around and submit a Poliwag representative submission. I made a couple of pro designs that's Poliwag themed and even my sister liked it despite the basic look.


----------



## King koopa

Couple of things:
Got Raymond's photo in pocket camp.
Unlocked the dino reaction, so now I can dig things! I can't wait when I can buzz things too
Drew a picture for the camp bell tree cheer thread:



Pretty proud of it, especially being the fourth drawing I did on sumo paint


----------



## xara

nothing particularly exciting happened today yesterday, but it was a good day nonetheless! 

 found some more new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
 received some very kind words from @Dunquixote about my camp bell tree flag design, which meant a lot to me! shes an amazing friend and i appreciate her sm.  <3
 read a new fanfic. 
 cuddled with my kitty, and she even took a nap in my room afterwards, which she hadn’t done in ages! she of course also meowed at me several times and was overall a very clingy and loving baby today. i absolutely adore her. 


Spoiler: she lick


----------



## duckvely

i played mafia irl with a group of friends and it was tons of fun + my family came to visit me


----------



## Alienfish

Not too bad the day after jab but I jeez it's like someone did a surgery and placed a mini-puppet under my skin and keep pulling strings lol. Glad to have them done, though


----------



## Dunquixote

Made some more progress on my drawing and got an idea what to fill part of the remaining background with. I am so impatient to be done and see what some of my friends think before I post it.  

My cat visited me a lot today as well and wanted to snuggle, of course while I was drawing. She stayed for awhile a couple times too .


----------



## Giddy

Dunquixote said:


> Congratulations! What an adorable baby ! Thank you for sharing ; my heart is going to melt from seeing so much cuteness! ☺ That is such exciting news.



Thank you, and everyone so much~! <3 He's super adorable and getting confident each day, and playing more. Don't have any new pics today sadly, but some news, we have finally given him a name~
He is called Louie!


----------



## Sophie23

Mum came home with this lil cutie


----------



## Stikki

Sophie23 said:


> Mum came home with this lil cutie
> 
> View attachment 394305


Please tell me you're naming this puppy Cookie haha


----------



## Sophie23

Stikki said:


> Please tell me you're naming this puppy Cookie haha


Yes I am


----------



## Autumn247

-It's raining, and I love rainy days
-I'm enjoying a nice cup of coffee
-There's only like a month left of summer, so I'm making plans for the upcoming autumn and getting hyped about it.  I plan on getting pumpkin donuts, pumpkin spice coffee creamer, apple cider, making smore's, watching the new Halloween movie and other horror movies, playing Luigi's Mansion 3, wearing hoodies, going to the park and taking pictures of the changing leaves , getting a pumpkin and carving it, candy corn, (this will all be in October, I'm just getting excited already lol), melting pumpkin patch scented wax.! 
-I made cookies last night and they were so good
-Have been playing the game Littlewood, and it is so fun/cute and relaxing!! 
-Reading a new book


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy that I feel like myself again.  I feel loved and happy, and I can't get enough of my S/O.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-bought the sims 3 yesterday and about 5 expansion packs for the low cost of 80 dollars. which in my opinion, is cheaper and worth more than buying every single pack for sims 4 only for it to give stuff i'd only ever use once in that game.
-its been raining more than the past 5 years combined here in the past month alone. only downside is that there's about 500 flies in each building.
-i got my own room!! don't get me wrong i miss my sister but i finally have my own space


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Yesterday: *
- Played _Borderlands_ with my S/O for a bit. Lots of fun, and my PC can actually run the enhanced version, unlike my laptop. 

*Today: *
- The tech industry AMA I attended on the Healthy Gamer Discord server went really well. Feels great to have these opportunities to reflect on my experiences and share them with others.
- Did prep work to plan for onboarding a new coworker starting tomorrow. Mostly excited and a bit nervous! I hope my socialization energy levels will be able to keep up. 
- Saw my S/O this afternoon.  He helped me significantly improve the cable management situation on and around my desk.


----------



## oak

The peppers on my hot pepper plant finally turned red. The plant started out so small at the beginning of summer so I didn't even know if it would grow peppers but now there's easily 25+ peppers to pick soon. They're kinda cute so I feel bad eating them, idk why.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got some decent sleep again last night and I didn't have to work today. My cabin is now in the Woodlands, so we've got new challenges to participate in and more tokens to earn!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today ended on a pretty bad note but, one good thing:

I was just starting to think I made an area where I messed up worse just now on my art piece but looking at the area with the paper away from me i think I could leave it like that (maybe tweak it a little if possible) and it could just be viewed as a background or something. I was trying to make a fire behind what would look like a black hill on the top (will go more in detail later somewhere else when this is done) with different colors than the one I have behind one character to show he is angry, but it ended up look really bad (i was experimenting too much).


----------



## xara

ya’ll will never guess who forgot to post in here again lol, but yesterday was decent! i even left my room before 5pm for once. 

 tt’d bunnie out and went island hopping and invited carmen on my 1st ticket in acnh!!
 i _finally_ began working on my camp bell tree postcard! the front part of it is mostly finished, so now i just need to work on the back! i actually think it looks pretty cute so far and am hoping to have it done and submitted by wednesday. wish me luck! :’)
 read a new fanfic.
 my camp bell tree cabin has now moved onto the last area (the mountains) and while i’ve been pretty anxious about it, the activities actually aren’t as hard as i thought they’d be! ...though, “stories in the shadows” is quickly changing my mind about that LOL. i’m honestly really proud of my cabin, though and am looking forward to this amazing final week with them! go besties! 
 stepped out of my comfort zone and messaged a few of my friends! i honestly hate messaging people first as i never want to bother or annoy anyone, especially since a few of my friends are going through some tough times, but i’m trying to overcome that. 
 my kitty meowed at me. <3


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment inspection was today and it went well!!  8 random apartments (there are about 50 apartments in the building) are chosen for the code enforcement inspection every 6 months and mine was chosen this time.  I was so nervous about it over the past few weeks .  They always go well it's just my anxiety disorder makes me think of the worst possible scenarios happening.  Anyway, I'm very relieved that it's over and went well   Now I can relax the rest of the day!


----------



## Stella-Io

I FINALLY found a Resin Lamp at the craft store so now I can make resin necklaces and such.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have enough tokens now to complete my line-up of jellyfish, but I'm going to hold off on buying the last two just to see how many more campfire tokens I can get from the guessing games. I don't want to convert all of my woodland tokens only to find out I would have had enough for something else, like a bee plush, later.

I also had my follow-up dentist visit today and it went really well. I'm now on regular maintenance, which is just every 6 months.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy I got to go to martial arts again tonight and did well in my techniques.  Adding more movement and flow to everything really helped.


----------



## xara

today was a good day, besties! my energy level was higher than it has been in a while, and i haven’t felt depressed at all so far tonight! 

 discovered some more new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters.
 wrote a lil short story early this morning! ... okay it was more like a journal entry/me venting than an actual story, but with how much joy my depression and the pandemic has sapped out of things that i used to love and do frequently (especially writing and doing my makeup), it always gives me hope that i’ll be okay eventually whenever i‘m able to write something. :’)
 tidied up my room.
 did a few animal crossing trades.
 finally finished and submitted my camp bell tree postcard!! it feels great to have it done, and i’m honestly pretty happy with how it turned out! i worked on and submitted my “hiking trip” entry as well. ^^
 chatted with my dear friend @Dunquixote. <3
 bought the silver moon jellyfish, blue moon jellyfish and 2021 camp patch collectibles!! i’m super excited to have them!
 my kitty meowed at me a bunch today and slept in my room for a few hours! ^_^


----------



## King koopa

Today was meh, but there are some good things:
-My cabin is catching up! Honestly I didn't think we would catch up this much since there's a lot of inactive/not participating people in my cabin, but I'm glad those of us who are participating are doing the best we can, myself included. Go Bees! 
-My mom made pasta, and it turned out great!
-Got to draw some more on sumo paint, and it's turning out great! Can't wait to add it to my art gallery once i'm done!


----------



## Croconaw

• I took this chocolate boy for a walk and shared some chicken strips with him. He’s got a blue leash to show his support for the Poliwag Cabin!


Spoiler









• I’m going to Vegas on Thursday for a few days. My dad is attending a concert and I’m coming along. I’m not going to the concert, but I’ll be in the hotel. I will likely be eating pizza, exploring the surrounding area or relaxing.  
• I did a bit of cleaning in my room today and had a chance to do my laundry.





Koopadude100 said:


> -snip-


I can’t wait to see the drawings, Koopa. I’m sure they look amazing!


----------



## DaisyFan

I started using sewing machine for the first time and it was great! I am looking forward to sew clothes and accessories, possibly costume!


----------



## hakutaku

Today I had a phone consultation with my doctor and booked an appointment for an issue I've been putting off  I'm happy I finally got it done but obvs it was also unpleasant haha,,, not looking forward to getting a blood test though


----------



## xSuperMario64x

woke up at 6:15 for once lol, been waking up at 8 the last few days and I felt bleh but now i feel better.

also last night i finally got two coelacanths in city folk, one for the museum and one for my house. and I made enough bells to pay off my house loan (thank goodness, my house was only like the first upgrade rip).


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Yesterday: *
- Onboarding my new coworker on their first day went really well!
- Attended an online career transition workshop that was really insightful. 
- Watched funny videos with my S/O.   

*Today: *
- The trailer for Spider-Man: No Way Home looks awesome! I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Autumn247

My package is coming today, it was supposed to be delivered yesterday but ended up being changed to today.

I took a long walk to the store, it was nice to get out a bit.  Got some laundry done, woke up at 5:30am today, glad because I like getting up early  

A new episode of my favorite animal crossing podcast came out and I listened to that earlier


----------



## g u a v a

im happy that my coffee turned out alright, and that my morning is staying pretty well on track this morning!


----------



## Sophie23

Just ordered the Sanrio amiibos!


----------



## mocha.

Watched the trailer for the new Spider-Man movie and I can’t wait to watch it!

ordered some new books & watched “he named me malala” which was amazing and so insightful!

my bf made me a lovely cup of tea


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got Zacian in pokemon go with some raid buddies 

also washing my bedding today, can't wait to lie down in clean sheets tonight <3


----------



## Croconaw

⬩My backpack is pretty much packed for my trip. Most of my stuff was already in the backpack and organized in the packing cubes, however. I’m a light packer, so a backpack is all I need.
⬩I plan on watching episodes of Hunter X Hunter to pass time on the layovers. Of course, I’ll also be browsing the forums.
⬩I found Mountain Dew Baja Punch bottles at the store. I was honestly surprised to see them because they’ve been sold out literally _everywhere._ It’s one of the better flavors.
⬩I am so hyped for the new episode of Catfish tonight. That show is my guilty pleasure and I’ve seen every episode to date. I am hoping to catch it live on YouTube. Someone typically streams the new episodes, so I will keep an eye out.
⬩A user on here gifted me their forum bells and I’m beyond grateful. It caught me by surprise and it was a nice gesture!


----------



## Bloodflowers

my favourite fanfic series updated 

I did a complete overhaul of my Skyrim visual mods. My game has never looked better but will I actually play it instead of just creating badass assassin witches and making screenshots? We will see


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Quite a few things made me happy today!

I finally handed in my submission for the hiking trip. Now I can focus on other things.
Made a slow, but steady progress on making my postcard. I'm just pouring my heart into it really.
Doing a task in the mountains area that requires team effort. While we still haven't found the answer so far, talking with one another makes it a fun experience! Poliwag members, if you see this, we WILL get through this. It just takes time!
I watched a Wakaliwood film called 'Bad Black' today on Youtube (it's free to watch). While the quality of the movie is horrible compared to big budget films, the passion really shows and I'm not kidding when I say I genuinely enjoyed watching it. There are some scenes that actually aren't that bad! And the story was quite interesting too in my opinion. On top of that, the video joker as they call in the movie gave me quite the chuckle LOL. My favourite clip of the movie is *this one*. Why they're rallying through a village is beyond me, but it's still funny regardless! World Rally Championship? Nah, Wakaliwood Ghetto Rally is where it's at!



Spoiler: Nerding out on cars again



In the Wakaliwood clip I've clipped, the car shown is most likely a *2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STI*. However, at the moment where it collided with another car, it's actually replaced with a toy car that flipped over. It's still the same car, but the model year is different. It could very well be a *2001 version of the Subaru Impreza* thanks to a different appearance in the headlights. Even the credits of the movie show behind the scenes how they tried to imitate a car rolling over with the use of a greenscreen.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was feeling a bit stressed today from work so I took a break and cuddled with my husband. Working from home does have its perks.


----------



## Kirbyz

finally had a day where i can chill, decided to draw to get my mind off things, as well as listen to music to perk up my mood. feeling less sick lately, decided to zone out for a bit in my garden and just think, as well as run around with my dog for a bit. he seemed especially energetic today, im just super glad he's here with me. honestly i just sit on the floor beside him and start having a conversation with him like he understands anything, he usually gives me occasionally side glances, probably thinking what a crazy owner he has, but i feel less lonely when he's there. im usually just talking to myself so for him to just sit there beside and not even move makes me feel like he's actually listening and understanding what im saying. i must be crazy but he's like my favourite person dog ever.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I decided to come back to TBT a little early. Also reset my Switch today one last time, as I decided to do something a little different. Decided to take things slow with my Switch and it’s games and not worry about perfection on them, so no more changing the time on my Switch, resetting for things, etc. I’m just gonna take whatever is given to me and whatever happens on the games, happens. Kinda gives the games something new and refreshing.


----------



## Midoriya

Today honestly wasn't that great for me, but I did get up in the morning, watched some anime, and got to talk with my S/O.


----------



## Foreverfox

Our son got his big boy wheelchair and he likes it! He smiled when I put him in it and took off! I asked him, "Do you like your new wheelchair, honey?" And he said, "happy?" Almost like, "Is this the word I'm looking for?" I'm so proud of him!

Edit: 



Spoiler: Because I can't help but show him off


----------



## xara

nothing particularly exciting happened today, but it was still a pretty decent day! :>

 got 3x nook points.
 a new chapter of a fanfic that i’ve been reading was published and it was fantastic! i read 2 new fanfics as well, both of which i enjoyed a lot — one of them is even a new favourite of mine! 
 ^^ going off of that, i’ve also found a list of fanfics that i’ve never read before but am very interested in reading! i likely won’t get started on them tonight as i’m a bit too tired, but i’m super happy and excited to have a bunch of new stories to read! ^_^
 talked to a few friends who i hadn’t messaged in a while. :’)
 my kitty meowed at me. <3


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I had less problems with my emotions; maybe trying to “release them” before falling asleep last night helped.  

I watched a stream today (not the VA that I have been watching but the one I was watching a little before deciding to watch his).

got most of the left side of my drawing done. just got a little bit on the top and in the middle of the paper.  Really excited about how this is coming along.  Still having doubts about this being good enough to show someone but, I’m going to keep at it.


----------



## Merielle

-Found some new art of some of my favorite characters!
-Made a good bit more progress with planning my book!  I've had a lot of ideas that didn't work out before for one reason or another, but I've got a really good feeling about this one—I don't know how long it'll take me, but I really feel like this is one I can finish.
-Also played some dress-up games for a little while!


----------



## Sophie23

My Sanrio amiibos are dispatched


----------



## skarmoury

Learned how to administer COVID vaccines today and got to vaccinate some people in our volunteer site! I was kinda shaky at first LOL but I eventually got the hang of it. I'm glad my dad was there to guide me as well. I'm really excited rotating in hospitals in the near future, hands-on experience is really nice and it gives me fulfillment to continue my medical journey.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got a lot of work done today so I'm feeling a little relieved about that. I've also just been in a better mood today and my campfire song was accepted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• I finally got around to emailing the executive director of a local symphony, hopefully I can do some work with him in the next few months 

• earlier I got a few shirts and a fall coat at goodwill, a new candle, some pop-tarts, and some toys for our kitten (she loves them, im glad)

also also while I was at goodwill I found the last star trek tape I needed to complete the enterprise, The Wrath of Khan. now i can have a complete enterprise and it looks really cool  





• gonna go get my hair trimmed tomorrow, that's always nice~


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> • I finally got around to emailing the executive director of a local symphony, hopefully I can do some work with him in the next few months
> 
> • earlier I got a few shirts and a fall coat at goodwill, a new candle, some pop-tarts, and some toys for our kitten (she loves them, im glad)
> 
> also also while I was at goodwill I found the last star trek tape I needed to complete the enterprise, The Wrath of Khan. now i can have a complete enterprise and it looks really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • gonna go get my hair trimmed tomorrow, that's always nice~


THE WRATH OF KHAN!! awesome man, good find. Jealous, look at that complete VHS set.


----------



## Midoriya

My throat hurts and I'm trying to hold back from crying.  I love all of my friends I've made from this site.    

(and my family and I are doing better now as well)


----------



## xara

i’m very sleepy rn, but today was another fairly decent day! i’m definitely ready for bed, though.  watch me pull another all-nighter lol.

 added a new clothing item to my acnh catalog!
 my camp bell tree cabin hit 7,000 points and earned 1,000 mountain tokens, meaning we’ve unlocked the final reaction and backdrop!!! i’m so proud of us! we poliwags are truly an amazing and hardworking bunch. 
 discovered some more new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters.
 cuddled with my kitty and she meowed at me!
 was in a bit of an artsy mood tonight, so i drew cherry the dog! it turned out a bit choppy + i was too lazy to add the spiderweb detailing on her shirt lol, but otherwise i don’t think i did too bad of a job!


Spoiler: 🍒🐶








 ^^ on the topic of art, i received some very kind words from @TheSillyPuppy about my art progress, which made my day. <3 i know i didn’t respond in the thread, but your words really meant a lot to me and made me happy, tysm!!


----------



## Merielle

An order of mine I've been waiting for arrived today! ^^ All CDs this time—a character song CD, a soundtrack, and a drama CD!  Probably going to wait a while before I actually listen to the drama CD (even though I probably won't understand very much of it anyway ), but I'm just glad to have added it to my collection for now.  It's nice to know it'll be there when I am ready to give it a listen!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Catching up on yesterday: 
- Got what I had set out to finish at work.
- Planning on hosting a games night for my team at work. I'm just trying to find a video capture card to stream Jackbox games from my Switch that isn't $$$, but I'm wondering if something like the Elgato HD60 S is worth the investment. 
- Watched a review of Pokémon Sitting Cuties plushies with my S/O. They're so cute! 

This morning: 
- Really happy that I made @xara's day.  Your drawing of Cherry looks great, by the way! I'd love to know what software and/or tools (e.g. stylus) you're using, as well as what types of tutorials you followed to get to where you are today with digital art.
- Started reading an interesting book about design.


----------



## Sophie23

My Sanrio amiibos arrived in the post!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I made a huge ton of progress on my postcard! I'm already onto colouring before I do the final touches and move on to the second side!
Took a nap for half an hour.
Had a good long chat with Poliwag members and moderators over at Discord. Let's just say there were so many things that made me laugh a lot and the banter going back and forth. Imagine having the exact same conversation but in real life. It would probably be even more hectic lol.
Me and the Poliwags managed to solve the third clue! It only took us a couple of hours to find it. The second clue on the other hand, well, let's just say the moderators are being entertained right now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Not gonna lie, today was not very good. But last night, the Buzzy Bees got our final stamp and unlocked the bee reaction and the forest background. Since I saw that after midnight, I'm counting it as something that made me happy today.

I am happy that tomorrow is Friday and after much pain and struggling I finally got my new phone activated and working.


----------



## Croconaw

⬩I went on my first flight this morning, and it wasn’t too bad. It’s definitely much different than taking the train or riding the bus. Overall, I do prefer ground travel, so I most likely won’t be taking a plane again unless it’s necessary.
⬩I had some Wendy’s before going to my hotel. I had a Baconator with a chocolate frosty. It was delicious, especially after being on that plane.
⬩I’m upset that I couldn’t bring my own sodas on airplane, but I did pick some up at a convenience store for the hotel. They’re not the specific kind I wish I had with me, but it’s soda and it will have to do, I suppose.
⬩I look forward to sleeping tonight. I pulled an all nighter last night, and I’ve been up for about twenty-four hours. I haven’t been a fan of sleeping on the plane or at airports.
⬩The hotel is very nice. This is one of the nicer hotels I’ve stayed in. I’m happy to be here a few days. My day consisted of mostly travel, but it was still a pretty good day.


----------



## Dunquixote

Tonight there was a surprise stream! I enjoyed it very much even though I think I was annoying. Each stream I have more fun than the last since I’ve befriended so many people. 

Almost done with my drawing! Not sure if I will finish it since I made some plans to watch anime with two other discord members.


----------



## jiny

i changed my username!


----------



## xara

today was pretty uneventful since i spent most of it listening to music, sleeping and trying to help my fellow poliwags with our 2nd “wildlife spotting” riddle lol, but i still had an okay day! :’)

 got the “bestie” nickname from margie in acnh! as a former bellflower bestie and a current poliwag bestie, i think it’s pretty fitting aha. 
 had subway for dinner and tried their s’mores cookie; it was pretty tasty!
 managed to tidy up my room a bit.
 bought the dino plush, bee plush and green moon jellyfish collectibles!! i’m so happy to finally add them to my collection, and of course i had to include the plushies in my lineup! @Laudine never disappoints. <3
 watched a movie with my mom! we watched _joker_ and uh,, let’s just say that i’m scarred LOL.
 my kitty meowed at me!


----------



## Merielle

-The Poliwags solved Wildlife #3!  Two down, one to go!  Or rather, #1 and #3 down, #2 to go.
-Bit of an odd one, but I had to try a different flavor of mouthwash than the kind I usually get since the grocery store was out, and I think I actually like this one better!  The mint kind I'd normally buy kind of, uh... burns?? (I don't... _think_ I'm allergic to it though??) But I'm not having that problem with the cinnamon kind, and I prefer cinnamon to mint anyway, so win-win!


----------



## Sophie23

My mum is going on a date


----------



## Holla

It’s Friday and I work all week but have weekends off so I’m looking forward to relaxing.

Driving 45mins twice a day 5 times a week really gets tiring, and that’s not even counting my actual hours at work.


----------



## duckvely

i'm done with my first week of classes! what a week


----------



## amemome

I got some really delicious carryout for dinner! It's been my favorite place to eat since I was young so it made the dinner even more special.


----------



## Lightspring

Spent time with friends and had lots of fun! ^_^


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Oh dear, here we go again with a late night post lol:

My sister made a home-made sticker of one of my OCs! It actually looked really cute and funny due to their pose. I stuck it immediately on my laptop.
Went outside for a bit. *Feel free to skip this point*. First, I saw a Lamborghini, but unfortunately, since its designs are similar to other Lamborghinis like how BMW designs their cars, I can't exactly tell what it is, especially since passing by it so quickly at an intersection. Perhaps it was a *Lamborghini Huracan*? Speaking of BMWs, I saw a *BMW i3* which is an electric car. To be honest, I forgot those things existed lol. Lastly, I spotted a *Mercedes 280SL*. Seeing cars is one thing, but to see one that's decades old still around and about on the road makes me even happier! After all, buying a car is a huge investment, so you want to make the most of it. And just for the record, the three cars I've mentioned involve having to look them up. I don't mind expanding my knowledge, to be honest since there are still so many that I don't know. 
I'm almost done with the first side of my postcard! Not only that, but I felt like I went out of my comfort zone and confronted my weakness: shading. Ooh boy, I like how it's turning out.
Staying on topic of Camp TBT, my cabin FINALLY got around to solving clue #2 after spending days being stumped on it. Finally, I can stop dreaming trying to find the answer... And trying to swat a car away lol


----------



## xara

today was another pretty uninteresting day besties, but it was still a decent one! ^_^

 my mom was kind enough to pick me up the meds i’ve been needing while she was out, along with some voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda)! 
 my camp bell tree cabin finally figured out the answer to clue #2 for the “wildlife spotting” activity!! it was a pain in the ass, and i wasn’t much help, but i’m glad that we  did it and can focus on other stuff now! also, thank you @pandapples for the hint and @Millysaurusrexjr for figuring it out! 
 discovered a new favourite song! 
 two of my friends hyped up something that i posted on insta! i was having a bit of a rough night but they definitely helped cheer me up. :’)


----------



## Dunquixote

I finished my drawing this morning. I stayed up till 8ish when I finished it and then went back to sleep. I am not the only one who is happy about it .



Spoiler



Before - while still working on it, my cat kept meowing and walking over my colored pencils and stared at me because she wanted to snuggle. Cropped the drawing out.




After:




Thanks for moving all the colored pencils, mom!

sorry it is upside down



My mom let me sleep in .

Everyone on the server were so supportive during the whole time I was working on it.  

i had fun watching some anime with some friends on the server last night.


----------



## Merielle

-Made some more progress planning my book today!  I'm happy with how things are coming together so far.
-We did need a hint, but The Poliwags solved Wildlife #2!!!  I'm just so thrilled and relieved that we managed to get through that—I feel like I can finally rest now hahahaha.


----------



## LadyDestani

Thankfully, today was a bit better than the rest of the week has been. I got a decent amount of work done this afternoon. I got the final Mysterious Masterpiece correct! I had a tasty dinner and I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## King koopa

Today was a meh day but there are some happy moments
-My cabin got 6000 points! I know it's nothing compared to everyone else, but I'm glad that me and my cabin are trying to catch up, even with several inactive people. Let's go Bees!
-Got to draw again, and this time it's something special for everyone! I won't give it away, but it will feature the cabin mascots! 
-Got to go into my new high school, which is really big, but luckily my new principal was very nice and showed me around.
-Got the final mysterious masterpiece correct! I didn't think I was right, but turns out, I was! Now I can afford the prize for my drawing contest, and still have woodland tokens to buy a bee plush for @moo_nieu


----------



## Croconaw

My day wasn’t super eventful, but the second point made me happier than I can express in this post.

⬩I had some of these churros! I love cinnamon, so I really enjoyed them.


Spoiler: cinnamon goodness








⬩I walked around areas of Vegas and took pictures of some affordable apartments. Some of them had no lease and were month to month. It was nice to get this information for future reference. It’s so much easier to apartment hunt in person.
⬩My Poliwags Cabin solved our second riddle. It was a struggle, but I’m glad we solved it in the end. Although, I wasn’t much help in the riddles portion of the event, it was a fun task!


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy that our cabin was able to solve all of the clues.  Now I have enough campfire tokens to get @moo_nieu a blue and green jellyfish.  I wasn't planning on buying any other camp collectibles for myself or selling any of them, so I'm glad I can use what I have left to help someone else.


----------



## deana

I finished my embroidery project that I've been working on ☺  it's taken me a really long time, especially with also doing the camp events and other IRL things that have been happening but I'm really glad to have finished it.


----------



## jiny

finished the 2nd week of school! it's been a rough few weeks but im happy today was actually a decent day


----------



## xSuperMario64x

only bad thing is I'm up at almost 2am rip
but anyways I got some good stuff done today:

• made more progress in my New Leaf town, working on paying my house loan and I made a new little chill area with a fountain and some benches for my neighbors to sit. I also re-did some rooms in the house cause they were all messed up, they look way better now.

• I also got around to doing some customization, I've gotten a few golden items and I'm customizing some kiddie furniture too. I'm making a bed with my cat's face on the blanket so I can't wait to see that tomorrow lol.

• I took all my posters down in my old bedroom and started picking up some leftover trash and other stuff. not nearly done w the room yet but I've made progress.

• my team Evergreen finally managed to find all the clues for the Mountain area and I couldn't be more happy. now I've secured my full row of dino plushies thanks to their ingenious thinking. forever evergreen <3

I really need to sleep ugh


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Yesterday:

- The power grid around my area came back between 2-3 AM. I was so relieved that it came back before I had to work and also that the power grid to my company's office was fine.  
- Managed to find a deal for getting Jackbox Games on Steam as a cheap bundle and the proceeds went to charity.  (Look up Humble Bundle if you're curious.)
- Started planning a virtual games night for my team at work. 
- Had a consulting session with a life coach and I will be joining her 6-week, free pilot program for 1-on-1 coaching to work on not being a doormat in life.  
- Watched _Black Panther_ with my S/O and our uni friend. Wakanda forever.  
- Started reading _The Design of Everyday Things_ by Don Norman. Fascinating concepts so far, and I'm excited to train my brain to think more like a designer. 

Today: 

- Summer Homework is a work-in-progress. Rip for having limited brain RAM.  
- Planning to work on my Stories in the Shadows entry tonight when it's dark out. 
- Working out in a bit and hope to make some progress on the book I started.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- solved wildlife clue #2 after getting a hint, which felt nice because I have never been good at riddles
- also got my first correct guess on mysterious masterpieces! yay ditto!
- facetimed with my mom
- went for a long walk
- got some free groceries
- had some yummy dinner


----------



## Midoriya

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> - solved wildlife clue #2 after getting a hint, which felt nice because I have never been good at riddles



I was so surprised when I saw you got that one!  Especially because you went from threatening the dino plushie to solving the clue yourself.   Congrats!  

---

Today I'm happy that it's a Saturday and I don't have a lot to do.  I think I received a job opportunity that looks interesting and has to do with martial arts, so I'm going to look into that.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I made someone super happy by finding their dream Tamagotchi (didn't even know!) and because of an error of their bank I got the payment twice without them paying twice. Not gonna lie, I take any money I can get currently, so that made my day, lol.


----------



## Autumn247

My sister said she’s gonna pick me up tomorrow to come check out her new place/hang out for a bit. So I’m looking forward to that  

other than that, I feel better than I did recently. I was having a lot of anxiety and depression for a few days but I’m in a better mood today.

I’m excited because I’m having a cheeseburger  for dinner which I’ve been craving like crazy!


----------



## jiny

i got a pumpkin spice frappuccino from starbucks lolz


----------



## Croconaw

Gon said:


> I was so surprised when I saw you got that one!


I knew some of y’all were stalking the Poliwags thread.  It’s okay, I had fun going through the Evergreen thread as well. 

⬩I got my Mango Dragonfruit Refresher from Starbucks, which is my drink of choice.
⬩I had fun exploring Vegas. I got some pictures of T-Mobile Arena, where the Vegas Golden Knights play hockey. I love hockey and was excited to see some hockey fans here.
⬩Tonight will be a relaxing night for me. My favorite YouTuber may be doing a stream and I’ll be looking out for it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a much better day for me. I slept late and feel rested. I had a calm and relaxing day at home. We ordered in pizza which I've been craving for about a week now. Overall, it's just been a really good day.


----------



## Psydye

My sister let me order some books I've been wanting. It's my late b-day gift from her I guess.


----------



## Dunquixote

I couldn’t wait any longer and I bought my first two collectibles for my new lineup plan.  I’m hoping that the oarfish pieces won’t be too expensive & I’ll be able to get them in the order I want once I buy (if i can) the one I need . Getting excited to find out who won each activity; trying my best not to get my hopes up but a bit late for that even though I am pretty sure I didn’t win any rainbow jellies.

Mood has been up and down today but didn’t have a bad day.  Been enjoying chatting some friends and was really happy to hear that so many people think I am progressing with my art .


----------



## Shellzilla_515

After nearly two years, I finally got a haircut! I'm glad that the barber shop I usually go to is still open considering with what's going on right now. I was so used to seeing myself with long hair that it felt so weird seeing myself with short hair. It's almost as if I'm looking at a different person. Who is this guy lol.
Anyway, while I was getting my hair cut, I heard some music in the background and a part of the lyrics felt familiar to me. I asked what it was and it turns out it's called *Mamma Mia by Abba*. Welp, that's another song into a huge playlist of music!
I had a tasty dinner tonight. The vegetables added to the food really made me enjoy it.
Went for more time trials in Gran Turismo 5. Man, seeing my best lap time just a hundredth (.010) away from breaking the 2 minute barrier was mocking me. I was already on the limit trying to achieve that time. Thankfully, I showed it who's boss and broke it anyway. That felt so satisfying after crossing the starting line.
My postcard is nearing completion after finishing the first side and almost the second side. I'm sure the patience will pay off after working on it for almost a week now.


----------



## xara

quick post before i go and get something to eat, but today was a pretty decent day! ^_^

 had a lovely chat with @Roxxy earlier this morning!! i’m also super happy that she won the dino plush from @/croconaw’s giveaway; she deserves it. ☺
 my camp bell tree cabin reached 8,000 points!!! we’ve been on a long and tiring journey together, but i’m so proud of us. 
 date traded a collectible with @Zakira and she was kind enough to send some tbt my way, which made me really happy. :’) thank you again!
 managed to tidy up my room a bit.
 did an animal crossing trade.
 read a new fanfic and liked it a lot!
 finally created and submitted my entry for camp bell tree’s “stories in the shadows” activity! i honestly have,, no idea if it’ll actually get accepted or not since i think i wrote too much lol, but fingers crossed. 
 my kitty meowed at me a few times and took a nap in my room! <3


----------



## Merielle

-I tidied up my desk a little today!  Between making all those embroidery floss bracelets recently and all the projects I've worked on for Camp Bell Tree, it had gotten kinda cluttered.  It's not perfect, but just the bit of cleaning up I did already has me feeling better.
-Nintendo sent me a survey!  It was pretty obviously just a generic [insert game title here] kind of survey, but I like taking them anyway and I found it pretty amusing.


----------



## Sophie23

I got Cookie & Francine on acnh


----------



## Autumn247

I hit a new low with my mental health but I think things will start getting better because I'm going to being honest/more open with my therapist and psychiatrist and get help instead of pretending everything is fine.

Aside from that, I finished a volume of books I was reading and am starting the 2nd volume today.  I watched an episode of The Originals, and might watch an episode of Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day.

I'm thinking of having a chocolate peanut butter protein smoothie tonight for dinner so I'm excited about that because I'm craving a chocolate/pb combo of anything really.  

I've been eating a lot more vegetables, yesterday I had Mexican style riced cauliflower, and green beans, and I had some today too.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I'm visiting my grandpa for the week and I'm happy to see him. He's the last grandparent I have left now.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Yesterday:

- I made a ton of progress on the book about design I had started. Depending on how I find the rest of it, I might just buy a paperback version of it since I've found it super informative and interesting so far.
- Did a bit of planning for the coming week at work.
- Cleaned my bathroom and Swiffer'ed my bedroom + office with wet pads.
- Caught up with tracking my expenses for this month.
- Signed up for a couple of free online courses (intro to human-centered design, storytelling, moral leadership). They all start in September on the same day, so I'll see if I actually have time for all three.

Today:

- Worked out this afternoon (600 squats in total, 6 types of squats at 100 reps each) and feeling a lot more awake after exercising and showering. Why am I still not used to the extra fatigue I feel about two weeks before mother nature's monthly visit? 
- Caught up on our YouTube subscriptions with my S/O.
- Watched a couple episodes of _Team Pop Epic_ with him. Really funny anime!
- Read another chapter of a book.
- Finished listening to Dr. Mike's chat with Dr. Zubin Damania on YouTube. It's so nice to listen to knowledgeable people discuss such complex issues with nuance and empathy. 
- Feeling nostalgia already at the thought of Camp wrapping up. Even though I didn't spend a whole lot of time online to chat or engage in banter, I'm still going to miss my cabinmates so much.  I haven't had this much fun with a group of folks since uni Orientation Week in 2015!
- Looking forward to playing some Digimon TCG in Tabletop Simulator on Steam with my S/O later tonight.


----------



## HotNotHut

I finally got some tools and wood together to build a bar down in my basement. I've been taking carpentry classes so it nice knowing I can finally do some small projects.


----------



## g u a v a

got to hang out with a close friend today, it was really fun! and i am treating myself tonight with a face mask and other general self-care.


----------



## HistoryH22

Added a new WWI book to my personal library, as well as reorganized some of my bookshelves. I did not realize just how many century old books I actually had bahaha. The joys of being a bibliophile.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was another pretty good day. I slept well again and I haven't had much back pain when waking up. I forgot to mention this yesterday, but my husband got me some cool King Shark t-shirts as a surprise just-because gift. I think he's adorable!


----------



## peachmilke

I managed to learn a new skillset when it comes to a game I play, not a huge accomplishment in the grander scheme of things, but made me happy because normally struggle with that stuff. Also gonna plan out an Animal Crossing date day with my boyfriend, very excited! Will post here about it when it happens lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My oh my, what a day (or technically yesterday since it's becoming typical of me to post at this time lol)! I don't know where to begin to be honest:

I 'watched' the Formula 1 2021 Belgian Grand Prix. The reason I put watched in apostrophes is because of the poor rainy conditions there that pretty much suspended the race for a few hours. Because of this, I let the TV run in the background while using the time to finish my remaining Camp TBT activities. Long story short, the Grand Prix was pretty uneventful, and how the rules worked meaning the race was called off due to poor weather. This resulted in the majority of the drivers finishing where they started even though they have only done a few laps at best. Though honestly, I liked seeing different camera shots of many people including the teams doing various things to pass the time. And best of all, one of the drivers who had one of the worst cars on the grid got a podium for the first time thanks to his great qualifying from the previous day!
Speaking of Camp TBT, I've finally finished all of the tasks from this event meaning I can really just sit back and relax. This includes the postcard I made which I personally thought looked really good! I was also going to help the Poliwags more on the homework, but they've made quick work of answering the questions and handing it in. Good job, Poliwags! I'd also like to say that regardless of where we'll finish, it was nice being with you all. The banter over at discord really gave me lots of laughs. 



Spoiler: Extra happy stuff




I hope I don't come off as selfish for saying this, but today is my birthday! Throughout the day on TBT, I've been getting birthday greetings from some members.  I want to say thanks again to those who took the time to stop by and greet me!
Staying on topic, I went out with my family to eat at a restaurant to celebrate my birthday. The food tasted really good and filled me right up! We went on a car stroll after to just have a good time. Apparently, they said it was going to rain in the afternoon, but it didn't and we were greeted with clear sunny skies instead. It may sound uneventful to some, but I'm really thankful for the small things that happened in celebration of my birthday.  I still remember getting a Stitches plushie last year and being really happy getting it after my parents finally caved in lol.
Speaking of birthdays, I opened up New Leaf and New Horizons where Celia and Raymond respectively organized a birthday party for me.
*Feel free to skip this point. *Since I went on a car stroll today, it's natural to see some cars worth mentioning, so here goes! The first car I saw is the *Ferrari F430*. After that, I was pleasantly surprised to spot a *1992 Honda Civic Si Hatchback*. Next, there was a *Mitsubishi Eclipse GT*. After that, while we went on a highway that had a fair amount of traffic, a *Porsche 911 GT3 RS* was found in a sea of dull-coloured cars. This next car is hilarious in my opinion due to its looks. I saw a *Nissan Cube* zooming right by us LOL. And lastly, I might've seen a *Jaguar XFR*. I don't know how I was able to identify that car since there's nothing really striking about its appearance compared to other cars on the road.




Edit: Fixed a link


----------



## Merielle

Unfortunately I felt pretty sick for a good few hours today, but I'm feeling better now and there were still some nice things that happened! ^^
-I enjoyed helping the Poliwags finish up our homework answers, and I'm looking forward to seeing how we did tomorrow!  I'm also really excited for the final results of Camp Bell Tree altogether—and regardless of how it goes, it was a lot of fun!  All the cabins should be really proud of the work they put in and all the lovely creations they made!
-My mom made some brown rice and some other nice light, mild foods since I wasn't feeling well. ;v;


----------



## Dunquixote

My mood has been pretty wonky and was feeling pretty sluggish too all day. Finally feeling much better aside from discomfort from jaw but pain medicine is kicking in.

About to watch some more anime with some friends ☺

My cat is snuggling with me and is purring ☺

Watched a little music video made by two voice actors I like and it really helped pick my mood up ☺.

Enjoyed chatting with some of my friends here


----------



## xara

a bit of a late night post aha, but today yesterday was fairly decent! ^_^

 got 3x nook points.
 read a new fanfic and really enjoyed it! it’s definitely a new favourite of mine! ☺
 managed to tidy up my room a bit. i’ve been doing my best to stay more on top of things lately; instead of letting my garbage/empty bottles/etc pile up for days or weeks on end, i’ve been trying to tidy up at least once per day, which has actually helped alleviate some of my daily stress! :’)
 my “stories in the shadows” entry for camp bell tree was accepted!! i’d been pretty nervous about it as i wasn’t sure if my shadow/setup photos were good enough + i thought that i wrote too much for my description, so seeing that it got accepted was a huge relief!
 received a compliment from the lovely @jiny about my lineup!! i definitely wasn’t expecting it, but it made me really happy and made my day a lot better! :’) 
 my kitty meowed at me. <3
 despite my guess being way off, i still earned 4 campfire tokens from round 3 of “count inside the bottle”!


----------



## Croconaw

*⬩*I’m thankful that I got to experience an airplane. Although, I’m sticking to ground travel because that is what works best for me. There are too many restrictions on airplanes with what you can and cannot bring, so traveling by bus or train removes that restriction. Also, you can actually see the scenery when staring out a train window. Outside a plane window, all you see are clouds. 
*⬩*I watched an NFL game and a high school football game on live TV. I refused to pay the $8 fee for internet on the plane, so I kept myself entertained with sports. I’m glad there were some sports games on. 
_(…And feel free to skip this next point about my love for hockey.)_
*⬩*The NHL season officially starts in about one month. I’ve been waiting for more hockey. I’m excited for my favorite team, but I don’t want to set my expectations too high. The thing that excites me is that they have the number one prospect pool in the league according to most, and by others, they are considered top three.
*⬩*My dog waited for me at the Airport. I wasn’t expecting him so it was a nice surprise! I wish I got a picture, but I was too excited.


----------



## Sophie23

Got a really Cute Signature by @tiffanistarr - Tysm I love i! 

And on acnh I got Marcie moving in!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy today because I have something planned for every day this week.  A therapy meeting today, job interview tomorrow, another job interview on Wednesday, a job coach meeting on Thursday, and a psychiatrist meeting on Friday.  Hopefully after this week is over I'll be on a much better trajectory going forward!


----------



## Autumn247

I got myself to walk on the treadmill for 30 minutes today!!  That's a big accomplishment because I have a hard time w/ motivation to exercise. I feel good now.  I am hoping to make this a habit and do it on most days.  

I also sat outside and read for 20 minutes, it's been hard to get myself outside lately but I did it!  

Tomorrow I have an appointment w/ my therapist and I'm hoping we can discuss some things I've been struggling with lately.  So I'm excited about that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I don't have a lot of homework. I can finally just relax and play computer games, watch TV and try to get back into NL.


----------



## jiny

i had fun with one of my friends at school and i found out im gonna have a class w my best friend after thanksgiving break!!


----------



## Mariah

Toured the Frank Lloyd Wright Home and Studio and got my covid test for the tv show I’m an extra in.


----------



## Bloodflowers

my husband has 2 weeks vacation from work 

we watched 2 more episodes of Breaking Bad 

my favourite kpop idol featured on a song with another idol I like. Their voices are so good together  

I made grilled cheese sandwiches  

the fanfic I’ve been reading is getting really intense, I’m so hyped for more


----------



## LadyDestani

I made it through work today without any major catastrophes. No major personal catastrophes either.

I'm also happy that my cabin did so well on the summer homework. Even though it's sad that the event is ending, I'm looking forward to the closing ceremony and getting to see all of the winning submissions. I love the creativity in this community!


----------



## Psydye

Got an email saying my books will be in tomorrow!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Sinuses cleared up today letting me breathe again. Hate Cali Dry Fall-ish allergies


----------



## Neb

I took a brisk walk around my new neighborhood! Seeing the beautiful city landscape is so refreshing.


----------



## xara

today was a really good day, besties! ^_^

 had a lot of fun chatting with @Dunquixote and in the “while we wait...” thread! i also loved seeing everyone’s pets lawyers! ya’ll have such adorable lawyers i s2g. 
 bought the yellow pansy collectible, which was the last pansy that i needed!  thank you again, @Scrapper! <3
 tidied up my room a bit. 
 read 4 new fanfics and liked them a lot! 2 of them are even new favourites of mine! 
 did an animal crossing trade. 
 the poliwags are the 1st place winners of camp bell tree!!!!!!!! i don’t wanna get sappy in here, too lol but i’m genuinely so happy and proud of my cabin besties! i also somehow tied for 3rd place in the “tales from our travels” activity, which i’m still in shock over LOL. it’s definitely a good kind of shock, though, and i’m so grateful. 
 cuddled with my kitty + she slept in my room for a few hours! she also meowed at me quite a few times as well. :’)


----------



## Merielle

-Enjoyed working on the Camp Bell Tree word search in my free time today!  It's been a while since I've done one of those puzzles, but I quite like them.
-Made a little more progress planning my book!  I'm happy with how it's coming along and I'm enjoying working on it, even if it's just a little bit at a time.
-I've been listening to some of the new music I bought recently, which has been nice!
-The Poliwags won!!  I'm really proud of my team and I know I've said this already, but I really enjoyed spending the past three weeks with all of you!  And...
-I actually won a rainbow moon jellyfish in Camp Bell Tree!!! ;v; I wasn't really keeping track so I wasn't expecting it at all, but I'm so thrilled!  I also ranked in the top three in a few different events, and I'm super happy about that as well!!  Thanks again, everyone!
-Also found some lovely new official art of one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Camp Bell Tree ended, but I’m honestly thankful for the event. I think it helped me feel more comfortable and welcome in the community here. I’m so happy that the Poliwags came out on top, but more than that, it gave me a sense of belonging here.
⬥ Things seem to be coming together nicely for me to move into my own apartment. I tried before in a few different places, but I had no energy? I think my lack of effort was what was killing me, because I’d just stay in different AirBNBs and not do anything to progress the move. I feel like it wasn’t working out not because of lack of funds, but because of lack of effort. I called a grand total of _zero_ apartments in that city. Don’t get me wrong, savings is important, but no matter what, it’ll all eventually disappear if you’re not moving forward. Plus, I have more savings than I did last time, and I actually have more motivation. My apologies if that was kind of rambling, but I just feel more confident and ready at this stage in my life.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am ecstatic that the Poliwags have officially won Camp Bell Tree! It's been a hard fought three weeks, but I'm so happy that my Poliwag besties pulled it out in the end! And I tied for 3rd in Hiking Trip, which, what. I never expected to actually place on the podium in any event, so this is such a happy moment for me as well!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’ve been looking through everyone’s entries and relooking through the art entries and so many incredible entries. I hope this won’t sound weird but looking at the artwork especially made me really happy. I loved seeing so many interpretations of the same critter and different styles. I know I’ve mentioned this a number of other times in other threads including here, but I wanted to post it again since it really is making me happy and helping me become more appreciative of the different styles and such. It really has helped keep that fire burning for me to continue drawing — I wasn’t thinking of quitting but could always use some more inspiration and motivation since it is difficult for me to maintain with depression and low energy.

This VO I liked posted today this artwork his twitch mods got commissioned for him and and even though it had nothing to do with me aside from me being part of his twitch community and i haven’t been long, seeing the post made me realy happy. The artwork was really cool & cute ☺.

I had a nice little chat with @Kirbyz ☺, @Roxxy, @xara and all my friends pretty much . 

Really appreciated @Croconaw reaching out to me again (not to mention the trade offer) in the bothering thread as well as others the last couple of days. Even though I’m sure to have another worry tomorrow, I really feel bad for posting there often ><.  I seriously appreciate everyone’s kind words and time that was taken to reply to me even if I am being a bit silly, and especially their patience with me. Thanks everyone and sorry for being so ridiculous. I need to make some serious changes and find some way to cope or move on; clueless right now but I’ll keep trying to think of something and trying stuff.

Happy today ended on a good note ☺

Congrats poliwags and winners! Even though I was a bit sad not winning a jelly, i honestly thought everyone that won it seriously deserved it more. ☺


----------



## Sophie23

Chrissy moved in!


----------



## Autumn247

Got my monthly medication injection
Took a long walk to CVS and picked up my meds finally
Walked on the treadmill for 30 minutes , I’ve been feeling good since I started exercising yesterday 
And I have an appointment with my therapist in a couple hours! 

also, I’m ordering pizza tomorrow and I can’t wait!!


----------



## deana

This is really more for yesterday but I didn't get a chance to post. A lot of really nice things happened   

-I bought a new mini-backpack that I've been wanting for a while. I transferred all my stuff from my old bag in to it and I'm excited to start using it! I got the matching card holder to go with it as well hehe
-I made a little stamp drawing as a gift for jadetine and was happy to give that to her 
-Ordered some delicious Chinese food for dinner so that I didn't have to cook anything 
-The Poliwags officially won the Camp Bell Tree event!! A huge accomplishment that we all worked really hard for!
-I _somehow_ won a rainbow jellyfish collectible?????? I literally can not believe this that my entry was somehow the favourite for our cabin in the Campfire Singalong. I was (/am) pretty embarrassed by my entry because I thought it was too cheesy so I avoided that whole thread as soon as I submitted and had no idea my entry was doing well. I am shocked and honoured to be receiving this prize!


----------



## hakutaku

I had a great day yesterday at the theme park with my friends, although it was super busy haha, we ended up managing to get onto 3 roller coasters and 2 normal rides,, we also shared some warm donuts which were super good

after setting off early in the morning and getting back late at night though, i ended up being really tired and slept for 13 hours today


----------



## Midoriya

- Happy because it's pretty peaceful here right now.  Perfect time to take a nap.  

- I also have been watching the Hunter x Hunter English dub after having seen the sub a year or two ago, and I love it so far.

- New Genshin Impact update, version 2.1, is dropping later tonight once maintenance is over with!

- Might do some packing for the move soon.

- Job interview went well today, and while I'm probably not going to take the job, it did give me even more interview experience (and I thought I sounded professional as well for once).

- Also excited to see how the blue and green jellyfish look in moo_nieu's lineup!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy today because I was able to complete my line-up of moon jellyfish and matching star fragments, while having enough tokens left over for a pearl-oyster shell plush and more. I'm still deciding exactly how to spend my remaining tokens but I have to get a bee plush to remember my wonderful Buzzy Bees cabin.

I'm also really loving going through the event album and looking at everyone's amazingly creative submissions!


----------



## peachmilke

today I'm happy because my boyfriend end up getting maple for me (probably because he was tired of me hearing how much I love her, but jokes on him it will only increase now!) I also got to give a few people their dreamies which is always a good feeling.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had this banana cheesecake and it was delicious, especially after having some Chinese food.
⬥ My paychecks from my last job should be  coming in the mail. I didn’t work there long enough to set up direct deposit… It did teach me that daylight jobs are, indeed, a deal breaker.
⬥ I’ve been binge watching travel and minimalism videos on YouTube and it’s getting me excited for my move.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am so incredibly touched right now.  One of the mods on a discord group I belong to wanted to gift me a sub to someone’s twitch; another mod had already gave me one and she said she’ll get me next month . she said they all love having me part of the community. That makes me so happy; I don’t normally like big communities except for tbt, but the chat here is so fun and everyone is including the mods are so supportive and understanding. 

I am happy with my new lineup that I’m almost done working on. 

Today started out pretty rough but I feel so much better now. just drained still. i got my drawing stuff out but haven’t moved to draw anything . Just enjoying looking through the entries again to make sure I didn’t miss anything or any of my friends.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Man, Shellzilla, stop posting here around midnight lol.

I managed to get a deep sleep last night for roughly 8 hours!
I felt really happy making the results screen for Camp TBT in Formula 1 style since I had fun doing it. The theme song still gets me hyped up when I hear it.
I started my playthrough of Gran Turismo 6! I was planning to do it after I 100% Okami, but I just couldn't wait any longer. Anyway, I actually had mixed thoughts on the game (not Okami btw) when I got it back when it was newly released in late 2013. Perhaps the reasons were that I blazed through the game and that my cringy teen years clouded a fair judgment on the game. With a fresh perspective and stopping to smell the flowers, I might end up appreciating more because I just like to have fun playing games in general.
I had a very tasty dinner with vegetables enhancing the flavours. The cherry tomatoes that were harvested from the background made it better!
I appreciate *@Dunquixote*'s comment on my profile.  It's really encouraging to see someone saying that my art is improving as I'm always aiming to do so.
Speaking of art, now that Camp TBT is done, I can get back to practicing other things. I tried drawing circles again and it's still good from where I left off. I thought I'd be a little rusty on that front, but I'm glad that wasn't the case!
It was late in the evening when this happened, but my driving instructor called me to let me know that my driving test has been rebooked to an earlier date! After over a year of waiting trying to even attempt a test thanks to the pandemic, this is great news! I'll be taking a test in mid-September compared to the original date in November! I really hope I pass it in one try because you have no idea how much I want to drive, of course safely and within the road laws. But then I have to focus a lot more on the road meaning I'd be able to spot fewer cars when I'm behind the wheel lol. No biggie, I can still do that when I'm the passenger.


----------



## Merielle

It's... _very_ late and technically the next day already, but here I am just the same!
-Finished looking through all the other cabins' event entries!  There were a ton of really fun, cool, and creative ones, and I'm glad I got to see them even if we weren't in the same locations at the time! ^^
-Spent all my event tokens today and I'm _extremely_ happy with everything I was able to get!  In the beginning of the event, I was hoping just to earn enough for both the gold and silver moon jellyfish and _maybe_ a dino plush too, but in the end I was able to get almost every color of jellyfish (except for pink, hoping to trade for one though! ), a bee plush, a clownfish plush, and two dino plushies!! ;v;
-Speaking of plushies, the Poliwag plush I ordered arrived early today!  It was nice to add to my Pokemon plush collection (and now I only need to get a plush of Poliwrath to complete this entire evolutionary line!), and to commemorate my time spent with my lovely Camp Bell Tree team!

...And now I'm happy to finally go get ready for bed and then get some much-needed rest, ahahaha.


----------



## jadetine

So late ahhhhhhh but gotta express my gratitude:


Camp was awesome. So many amazing creative minds here, staff included. I want to find time to comment on them while I still can!
This is the most colorful collectible lineup I've ever had. I am so tickled and genuinely moved that my hard work earned enough votes. I am generally not as social,  and I feel out of place on discord or in the basement... just gotta go for it and not worry, I guess.
My baby turned 1 today! I can't believe a year ago, I was flipping out in the hospital. She has come so far despite some health struggles, so every day counts. Words can't describe how thankful I am for medical staff. Each one of us is a miracle,  so remember to consider how precious and worthy of love you are.
@deana made a stamp for me (see pfp)! Like whaaaa come on, i love this stamp exchange.
I made an amazing sandwich for lunch,  lol.


----------



## _Donut_

Can finally go see Shang-Chi tonight!


----------



## Beanz

my day at school wasn’t too bad today and we got off early because of a storm

also unrelatedly im happy that i grew 2 inches. i went to the doctor a week ago and he said that im now 5’3, i thought i stopped growing a long time ago but i guess not


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment w/ my therapist yesterday

I'm ordering pizza tonight!! 

It's a rainy day and I'm just relaxing and enjoying it because I was pretty busy the past 2 days, and did a lot of exercising so I'm a little sore.


----------



## a potato

I was able to get my lineups that I wanted! I got an oarfish head for my prize so that was a nice surprise. And thank you so much to Croconaw for selling me the tail!


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally got a celeste collectable thank you so so much again to the 2 lovely souls who helped me


----------



## Kirbyz

i got a flower wand!! im so happy, ive always wanted to collect the full wand set and so im one step closer now. it gets me even more excited to try and achieve my dream lineup, so here we go!


----------



## Mariah

I had fun doing the fitting for filming.


----------



## -Lumi-

I really am the worst about posting here consistently, lol. It's been a busy month on the forum but not that busy in real life however there are still some things I'm happy about.

-We are finally in September!! I know it's not technically fall yet but I absolutely hate summer so I'm really glad it's closer to ending. We had a bit of a heat wave last week and I was miserable lol I'm so happy that it's starting to cool down and I can't wait until I'm able to wear my sweaters again!

-Piggybacking off of being in September now I've swapped over to my gorgeous art made by @0ni and I love it so much  I will gush about it every chance I get!! When 0ni comes back online their notifications will be filled with me tagging them in posts about their art 

-This summer was my first time participating in a big event and it was so much fun. I was super nervous about it initially, especially since this year was something brand new so nobody really knew what to expect and that always makes me a little uncomfortable lol I like knowing things in advance! But I had a really good time. The new collectibles are all adorable, all the little tasks we had to complete were fun (well.. maybe not wildlife spotting lol), and my team was really lovely.

-Again sort of similar to the above but I had really good luck date trading some collectibles and now my lineup is exactly how I want it to be! I was really nervous about date trading because I didn't think I'd be able to find a plush with the time stamp I needed but it all worked out and I'm so happy. 

Honestly I think that's it for right now! My real life has been really slow and a bit soul crushing with the lack of job responses lol so having this event to look forward to was really nice


----------



## Midoriya

I got up in the morning today, cleaned the kitty litter box, had a phone interview, and moved a bunch of heavy bins and boxes for the upcoming move.


----------



## Toska

I’ve been getting back into exercising! I’m hoping to start seeing improvements and results soon.

I also got a brand new piccolo! The tone is much, much better and generally easier to play 

I’m also happy that I stumbled across this site a year ago. It has honestly impacted my life in a very good way, and I’ve made some good friends too! While I always love to make more friends, I’m happy that I know I’ve always got somebody to talk to!


----------



## Oldcatlady

had a day off so i did absolutely nothing but lay in bed  havent been able to do that in a while so that was nice


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a chiropractor appointment and got a good, hour-long massage since I've been feeling extremely tense the last few days. Other than that, the doctor thinks I'm making good progress and I can stay on the 3 week schedule for now unless something happens and I need to see her sooner.

I'm also happy because I spent the last of my event tokens today. I got my bee plush to remember my lovely Buzzy Bee cabinmates and the campfire patch to commemorate the event. I split the remaining tokens between the two raffles. Not expecting to win either one, but you can't win if you don't try.


----------



## Autumn247

Toska said:


> I’ve been getting back into exercising! I’m hoping to start seeing improvements and results soon.
> 
> I also got a brand new piccolo! The tone is much, much better and generally easier to play
> 
> I’m also happy that I stumbled across this site a year ago. It has honestly impacted my life in a very good way, and I’ve made some good friends too! While I always love to make more friends, I’m happy that I know I’ve always got somebody to talk to!




I've been getting back into exercising too!  It makes me feel good.  I hope you get the results you want


----------



## oak

My covid test came back negative, I've never been so relieved in my life.


----------



## Merielle

-@Shellzilla very kindly gifted me the Pink Moon Jellyfish I was after! ;u; Thank you again!!
-Worked a little more on my book today!


----------



## Dunquixote

I started working on my tamagotchi design for Princess Mipha’s contest and I am really excited how it is turning out . I feel like my shading keeps improving even though I never looked up how to properly shade (which I should probably do eventually or at least before I make bad habits that are difficult to break out of). After this, or a second entry I may do, I will get started on that food drawing commission once i pick out what to draw.

Yesterday I talked to a discord buddy about ffxv so today after a bunch of my friends expressed interest, I showed them it and they all really liked it and said a lot of nice things even though that was my first serious attempt at shading .

Today was another good day even with my stupid appointment with my psychiatrist. Maybe tomorrow won’t be bad after all in spite having an appointment with my counselor.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I purchased the last portion of my bus ticket. I’m boarding number one on both tickets and hoping for a seat by myself. The final portion of my ticket was only $20 which, in my opinion, is a great deal.
⬥ I’m starting to gain some of my weight back. After my dental surgery and month on my soft-foods diet, I lost about fifteen pounds and I’ve gotten it back. I have a fast metabolism so that didn’t help, but I am satisfied with my weight again. There were periods of time during my diet where I didn’t eat for three days, but now that I’m completely healed, I can finally eat right again. I was getting my protein from milkshakes, but I still had lack of motivation from not eating real food.


----------



## xara

i fell asleep on tuesday before i could post lol, but the last two days have been pretty good! 

*tuesday (08/31)*
 read 2 new fanfics.
 added 4 new clothing items to my catalog, celebrated audie’s birthday and completed milestone #4 of the “diy tools” nm achievement in acnh!!
 chatted with the lovely @Roxxy for a bit! talking to her always makes me happy. 
 received my “go fish!” raffle prizes, cabin favourite tokens and the gorgeous ocean pearl collectible from camp bell tree!! i genuinely can’t stop smiling over the fact that i actually came in 3rd place in “tales from our travels” and that the poliwags won!  i feel so happy and blessed. 
 bought the pink moon jellyfish and pearl-oyster shell plush collectibles + spent the remainder of my tokens on raffle tickets! i’m so happy with how many camp collectibles i was able to get; i managed to get every purchasable one except for the gold moon jellyfish! 
 my kitty was _incredibly_ vocal today and she slept in my room for a while!

*wednesday (09/01)*
 @Kirbyz gifted me the oarfish head and tail!!! i honestly have no idea how to express just how grateful i am or how much her friendship means to me, but she’s genuinely one of the sweetest people that i’ve ever met. thank you so much again! 
 found some new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters! 
 took a cold shower and it felt,, so nice oml. i also did some self care afterwards! 
 it’s the start of a new month! september isn’t particularly anything special for me, but we’re one step closer to cooler weather, which i am _extremely_ excited about lol. 
 bought one of my dream collectibles; the cool feather!! i’m broke af now lmao, but it was totally worth it!  thank you sm again, @lungs! 
 read 2 new fanfics. 
 my kitty meowed at me. <3


----------



## Princess Mipha

I'm sadly someone who absolutely hates salads or cold "summerfood" in general.. today I decided to try out a Poké Bowl. For whatever reason I was craving something like that. Seems like I finally found a cold food that I actually like. It's so good, I can't believe I actually like it


----------



## simp

im happy that i went to miku expo


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am just happy that I got my Doctor's appointment done and over with and I don't have to see them again until the next 6 months. Thats a huge weight lifted off of my shoulder.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

i really like this thread it helps me w/ gratitude 

my birthday was lovely, I got so many nice messages. My bf bought me flowers, wine, chocolate, and dinner all before I got home from work & we ate and watched some tv & played some video games. Genuinely one of the most perfect evenings I've had in a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• yesterday I cataloged all my 45rpm records, I didn't count how many I have but I must have at least 60-70. today I'm gonna catalog my 150+ 33rpm records 
• I made a new toyhou.se page for my most recent New Leaf character Duncan, since he's def part of my crew now lol
• I found a box that I'm praying has my pink DSi in it, gonna go through that in a bit
• got to go to taco bell 
• overall in a good mood, that's nice cause I've been feeling kinda eh the last few days.


----------



## Midoriya

I got up in the morning and got some things done.  Then I went to my job coach meeting and had a productive conversation.  I'm having fun with the newest Genshin Impact update as well.  Lastly, my S/O makes me the happiest out of anyone and I love treating her like a queen.


----------



## Dunquixote

I found I had money on both gamestop gift cards left and I was able to order Cuphead finally ; I needed a bit over two dollars after using the gift cards but got the okay to use my money to get it (i avoid using my card due to circumstances). 

Still working on the tamagotchi. I am questioning how the bottom and the left and little of the right side looks and a bit of the antenna but I think it still is going well. I hope this will be accepted since mine looks like it doesn’t belong with the other entries ; I got so carried away.


----------



## Autumn247

I walked on the treadmill for 45 minutes, and also did some exercises w/ weights. that's the 3rd day I've exercised this week, and the most physically active I've been in well over a year.  I'm so excited to be exercising again, it feels really good and helps my mood!  Plus I'm trying to lose a bit of weight.

Had leftover pizza from last night, so delicious!

Ordered some clothes and a few books.  Read for awhile.  And am planning on playing some more of Luigi's Mansion 3 later, I started playing that for the 1st time yesterday and it's really fun!


----------



## jiny

i practiced color guard at school today and one of the band directors said i should join this semester!! i was originally gonna wait for tryouts next semester but now i’m thinking about starting now!! i’m super excited


----------



## LadyDestani

Tomorrow is Friday and I'm excited for the three day weekend coming up!


----------



## Lightspring

Just talking to friends both online and real life has made life a whole lot sweeter. I’ve never felt so involved and appreciated and it’s great that I can spend time with people who I have a lot in common with.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

90% of this post is about cars so please feel free to move on lol:


Spoiler: Lots of stuff




I played some more Gran Turismo 6 today and discovered some cars I didn't know were in the game! I'm especially happy to see some more classic cars that weren't in the previous entry. Once I have enough in-game money saved up, I'll be sure to take them for a spin! I did, however, win a *Plymouth XNR Ghia Roadster* as a prize car and appreciated its looks, as well as doing a time trial with it.  
I practiced drawing cars again after a few months of not doing so due to forum events and focusing on other stuff. If you're curious, it was a *Fiat Panda*. I'm still not that good at drawing in this area, so I focused on cars with simple designs and to not overwhelm myself with complex designs. I keep making cars look too tall for some reason haha. I'm considering posting car sketches in my art thread.
I also went on a stroll with my dad and sister today. It's even better when the weather is beautiful and not humid! In fact, it suddenly got a little colder when September rolled around. We even got some burgers, fries, and chicken tenders for dinner. It tasted really good! And I also saw some cute dogs throughout the stroll including a corgi, a samoyed, and (probably) a Newfoundland dog. 
*Feel free to skip this point. *During our stroll, I saw a variety of cars! First was a *McLaren 720s*. I will admit, though, I did not know what model it was at first, but I took note of the *rearview*, especially its exhaust placement. Thanks to the look, I was able to figure it out when I got home. Some time later, I spotted a *Chevrolet Corvette C8*, which so happens to be the latest Corvette model at the time of this post! This next car is one of the two that made me the happiest today. I saw it in the parking lot, but I did not know what it was. Thankfully, the owner of the car was about to leave and asked him what it was. According to him, it's a *1976 Triumph TR6*! Wow! I did not expect it to be a Triumph, especially considering where I live! Moments later, a group of people joked around asking if they could get a ride LOL. After that, while waiting for the food outside of a restaurant, I saw a *Chevrolet Cobalt SS* (I had to look closely what it's name was, but it doesn't hurt to know more!). After picking up the food and driving back home for a few minutes, I saw *Mazda Miata 1800 RS (NB)*, or at least very similar to it in terms of looks. It doesn't help when Gran Turismo literally has at least a dozen variations of Miatas. I'm not even kidding. Here's the second car that also made me the happiest: a *Chevrolet Corvette C5 Convertible*! Double wow! It's the last Corvette model to have pop-up headlights as far as I know and was also beginning to wonder if I'll ever see it in real life. I can't believe the only ones left I have yet to see are the C1, C2, and C4 models. Lastly, I saw what could be a *Porsche 964 Carrera 2 Cabriolet* for good meadure. Overall, it's nice to learn more cars I haven't known previously.
If you somehow read all of this, I want to say thank you for withstanding my passion for cars!


----------



## Merielle

-Made some more progress with planning my book, and also played dress-up games came up with some design concepts for a few of my characters!
-Went back into New Horizons today after a bit of a semi-hiatus (I'd only logged into it for the Camp Bell Tree events, eheh) and had a lot of fun!  I think taking a little break from it was a good idea—I was feeling inspired and did a little waterscaping around my new museum area, caught up on tasks around my island, bought some new items, caught some new critters, and started collecting some pinecones and acorns!
-And on that note, Jacques has decided to move out!  I'm excited to go villager hunting soon.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Only 2 more full days until I move back to college!


----------



## Midoriya

Got up early again and have a psychiatrist appointment today, plus martial arts!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I tried the new spicy chicken sandwich thing at Taco Bell, and it was honestly better than expected. The chicken was half the size as the bun, but it was still pretty good.
⬥ I ordered a new pair of shoes. My current ones are kind of worn, and I love the colors of my new ones. My current ones are blue and black. My new shoes are blue and white. I think the white fits my aesthetic better. 
⬥ Politoed is so adorable. I love his little dance. I thought it was weird, but in a cute way. Politoed videos are popping up in my YouTube algorithm. You all _need_ to see this cuteness:


----------



## TalviSyreni

It’s Friday and I’ve just had a great trade with @LittleMissPanda and gained another dream villager.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- It's Friday, and I'm so grateful to have a long weekend with Labour Day being next Monday. My team at work could also really use the extra day for rest and relaxation.
- My S/O is driving down to see me tomorrow.   We're planning on getting McDonald's and going to a local park to watch ducks and geese swim around.
- Had another mentoring session with my skip-level manager. He gave me lots of positive feedback, so it's reassuring to hear that I'm doing the right things and doing them correctly. 
- Planning on spending some time this weekend to learn my way around Krita so I can slowly but surely get back into digital art. 
- Super excited to read _Radical Candor_ by Kim Scott. I've read so many positive reviews about it and have received so many recommendations to read it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Last night an artist I follow had another share your art thread and she recognized that I’m making progress! It made me so happy and really flattered since she is extremely talented and just started doing commissions for VAs. 

At the same time, she later was feeling down and I felt really bad; I feel bad for deleting my message to this post but I was worried it made her feel worse not better. I know it isn’t my fault and she was doing the art share and commenting because she wanted to, but I still feel bad I can’t do anything to help her feel better aside from liking and retweeting her art.

My mom let me order a signed print for an early present. Only 200 copies are being sold! I am so excited since I’ve been wanting a print signed by both of these voice actors for so long. I really loved the style of the last limited print that was announced by one of them not too long ago and have been wondering if I should have passed that up or asked for that as my early present (i’d have bought it if I had money myself). I am so glad I waited considering I love these two guys and their characters that the print is of so much!


----------



## Mariah

Having a blast filming for Apple TV. The location is really awesome.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a bunch of new music, and am enjoying it!  I also finished watching Anohana - The Flower We Saw that Day (it's anime show available on Netflix), it was really good, it's super emotional especially the last episode.

I'm happy about the 3 day weekend.  I also got on the treadmill again today, so I'm proud of myself for keeping up my exercise habit.  

Oh yeah, and my new jeans came today


----------



## Midoriya

I've had a really productive week, including today.  My family is happy with me and I'm happy with myself.  I no longer feel stuck in the past like I did before.  Now I can feel myself getting stronger, day by day.  

_“We evolve, beyond the person that we were a minute before. Little by little, we advance with each turn. That’s how a drill works!”  -Simon, Gurren Lagann_


----------



## LadyDestani

As always, I'm happy that it's Friday, but I'm also really happy that I finally found a counseling center I feel good about and they take my insurance. I filled out all of the new patient paperwork a few minutes ago and I have my first session next Friday. I'm really hoping to be able to find some better coping methods for dealing with my stress and getting back to a better place in life.


----------



## deana

Had a better day today. Worked early this morning then came home and had a nap. I really haven't slept well the past few days so I really needed the rest. Then went out and got groceries including a few little treats for myself


----------



## KittenNoir

Been running around all day getting things ready for my Wedding Anniversary and Birthday this week so excited.


----------



## Merielle

-I know I've been mentioning this one a lot, but I did a little more work on my book today!  It's small progress, but I'm happy about it. ^^
-Found some really nice new art of one of my faves!! 
-Played a little DQXI S on breaks today and finished a couple more Tickington quests, and finally gathered enough materials to forge Catholicon Rings and Elfin Charms for the entire party!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm not at school right now and its a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Sophie23

I got the  Pave collectible for my lineup from @Rowlet28  - tysm! 

Just gotta get Mint next then I’m done


----------



## TheDuke55

Always nice to see everyone's posts about all the good stuff that happened to them.

It's not much, but I started exercising again and have actually kept at the schedule for like 1-1/2 to 2 weeks. And I don't plan on stopping. Sometimes life can just get hectic and we let things slip through the cracks, but I'm going to do my best at keeping at it.

I also started selling a good bit of the veggies and fruit that I grow on a little produce stand I made and actually made a good bit of pocket money. So that's pretty cool! It might not be this year, but next year I hope to start early and keep going and maybe make enough money to pay for the fertilizer, plants, ect for 2023. That would be really cool.

@Dunquixote That's awesome that one of your favorite artists gave you a compliment like that. I wasn't lying to you when I said I could see the improvements in your art earlier. Good job!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Today i did an interview for an apprenticeship as a barista and landed it :] i get my rota very soon. It's a nice independent café too


----------



## Beanz

today my friend from my old school who i haven’t talked to for a year messaged me on instagram, we talked for a little bit and then i asked her if she wanted to hangout one day and she said she would love to. this is a huge step for me socially


----------



## LadyDestani

I got to sleep in today and overall it was a pretty good day. My husband and I went to my Mom's to help her clean out my Dad's trailer. She thinks she has a buyer for it, so if she can get it sold that's one less thing for me to worry about. After dinner, I treated myself to a mint chocolate Klondike bar for dessert. Plus, I still have two more days off work thanks to the long weekend. In general, I'm just feeling more positive today.


----------



## -Lumi-

I initially wasn't going to post here today because my day hasn't been terribly eventful _but _I'm here because TBT users are so kind!!!

-A big shoutout to @jiny for being _so _sweet!! The poptart egg in my lineup right now? Bought by her because she's so lovely  I had been saying earlier in a different thread that I was going to start saving up for one and hoped they wouldn't be _too _tricky to come across because some collectibles can be. I feel so lucky  In case anyone sees this she's trying to find a ditto egg or a chao egg  

-Knock on wood but I think my obnoxious neighbours have partied themselves out, even if only for tonight. They've been blasting music non stop for three (maybe four???) days straight and it's been making me so grumpy. Definitely glad for a break from that, hopefully they don't start it up anytime soon so I can actually get some sleep tonight 

-It's raining!! I love the rain so this is really nice to see. The weather has been all lovely and cool lately, I'm so excited for fall.

-I'm really hoping to start a new sewing project soon, I've just been so tired and grumpy the past few days that I haven't made any headway at all. I have some black fabric with orange flowers on it that I think will be really pretty for fall! I want to make a dress but I'll have to see how much fabric I have first and may have to settle for a skirt. Which will be an easier make so that wouldn't be all bad!


----------



## oak

My 2 rabbits have finally decided to love each other and can sit together without having an ultimate battle. For the past 5 years they have hated each other. They literally couldn't be in the same room with each other without biting and having a big fight. I always called it a hair tornado cause they would pull each others fur out and it would be everywhere. I had given up hope on them but now they just sit there resting their heads on each other 


Spoiler


----------



## jadetine

I did it. I finally got my neighborhood (dream line up) in order:



Thank you to the people who made my dream a reality:

@guav@ For the final date trade 
@BalloonFight for the original dark blue house
@hestu @SpaceTokki77 @Dio @will. For selling me the other houses

And a big ultimate thank you to everyone who has ever been a patron of my art or my Nook Shop trades; your tbt lifted me to this day!

My husband @MrJadetine says I've now beaten TBT, but I told him there's always New Game Plus. Lol! I'm so grateful!

It would be nice to shove that dark blue house to the top row (as in, find a 2021 version) but that's just frivolous.
Time to date trade these jellies and stars...


----------



## Merielle

Found Deirdre, another dreamie of mine, on just my eighth ticket villager hunting!!  That's one more dreamie down, and I'm really glad to have gotten her in time for autumn!  ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I've realized something about myself today.  I may not be the strongest, but I'm good at finding my way around situations, and I don't give up.  Just like the actual Gon Freecss.  I'm in a better state of mind lately, especially with my medicine change.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Worked out my core for 30 minutes this morning.
- Halfway done _Radical Candor_.
- Cleaned my bathroom.
- Tried out the new air duster I bought from Home Depot for cleaning my electronics. It's so powerful and sounds like I'm using a leaf blower!   It's the XPOWER Airrow Pro Multipurpose Electric Duster & Blower, if anyone is interested.
- Had a really fun afternoon with my S/O. 
- We got McDonald's (honestly, I think I prefer their regular chicken nuggets over the spicy ones, but I was pleasantly surprised that there was an ever so slight semblance of heat from them). Thankfully, we (I) didn't order too much food from McDonald's.
- We also saw a man outside McDonald's with his pet corgi, who had such a long tail. It was adorable. 
- We finished up our date by going to the nursery, where I found a cute lil' succulent. I'm giving it a week or two before repotting it.


----------



## xara

i’ve fallen a bit behind in posting since the past few days have been pretty rough for me, but i’m a survivor and i know that i’ll get through this, so no need to worry! on the plus side, some good things have happened to me over the past few days as well, which i’m very grateful for. :’)

*thursday (09/02)*
 added 3 new clothing items to my acnh catalog!
 posted a new island journal entry for the first time in quite a while.
 read 2 new fanfics.

*friday (09/03)*
 received some adorable art of fauna from the amazingly kind @Roxxy!! i wasn’t expecting it, but i genuinely love it with all my heart and it made my entire week so much better! thank you so much again, @Roxxy; you’re amazing and i appreciate you so much. i’m so happy that we’re friends. 


Spoiler: look at how cute this is!!








 added a new clothing item to my acnh catalog and caught a golden trout! i hadn’t caught a golden trout since the one (my first) i caught last year, so randomly catching one was pretty cool!
 tidied up my room a bit. everything that’s been going on almost put a stop to my efforts to try and tidy my room up at least once per day, but i’m persevering. 
 found out that kate walsh will be in season 18 of _grey’s anatomy_! i’m super excited. ^_^
 cuddled with my kitty. <3

*today/yesterday (09/04)*
 read 5 new fanfics and really enjoyed them!
 caught 2 gigas giant clams back to back and added a new clothing item to my acnh catalog!
 started on and finished my entry for @/Koopadude100’s “tracking zipper” contest! i’m honestly pretty happy with how it turned out, even though it was my first time trying to shade aha. i also started on one of my entries for @/Princess Mipha’s ”tamagotchi design” contest as well!
 tidied up my room a bit.
 browsed through tumblr for a while and found some pretty cool posts!
 had pizza for dinner.
 my kitty meowed at me. <3


----------



## Chris

It has been a long five years but it was worth it to see this this morning:




Sandwich = refers to a year I took out from studying to gain industry experience. | First Class = highest degree classification. It means I got mostly A grades (>70%).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Figured out how to attach a zipper head to some zipper tape today. Then I started sewing a zipper opening for this tiny circle bag I'm making and it turned out pretty good. Also I think I finally understand thread tension in sewing thanks to a random sewing blog run by a local old lady. As soon as I saw a giant picture of her come up I knew I was about to get hit with expert advice


----------



## Alienfish

^Yooo congrats, Chris!
-

Also random but feeling better today, hopefully I don't have to test myself and it will be gone soon.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I always thought that Vinted is a app full of scammers.. but man, I love selling on it.   
It's so much more easy than the other websites + they don't take half your money like.. _*cough* ebay *cough*_


----------



## Autumn247

I had kind of a rough day.  But, some good things:

I beat a boss I was stuck on in Luigi's Mansion 3, plus I beat a bunch more and am getting far in the game (it's my first time playing a Luigi's Mansion game)
Got some new music and have been thoroughly enjoying listening to it, music helps my anxiety
I watched Halloween tonight (the original), getting in the fall spirit


----------



## Toska

Today was an amazing day! The first I’ve had in a long while.

I got a small get together for my birthday (which is tomorrow) so I got to see a few friends. It’s been awhile since we’ve last hung out, so I’m happy to have been able to talk to them again.

I also just learnt that I was a winner of the raffle! It made me super happy and honestly it really brightened my evening.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I won the five-piece Oarfish raffle and I’m honestly surprised! I didn’t expect to win with my unlucky number thirteen amount of tickets I used to enter!
⬥ I had the chance to try one of my new mango passionfruit water infusers, and it’s actually better than I’d imagined. It’s just the right amount of mango and it’s so refreshing to drink in the heat.
⬥ @S.J. unsolicitedly drew my chocolate buddy as an Animal Crossing villager and I love it. Thank you again. He looks so cute!


Spoiler


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was another good day for me. The positivity I started feeling yesterday carried over to today. I slept in and had a relaxing day at home. I watched two episodes of Fumetsu no Anata e, the latest episode of My Hero Academia, and finished up Trese, so it was a big anime day. Plus, I still have tomorrow off work.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I watched the Formula 1 2021 Dutch Grand Prix. It's actually been the first time since 1985 that they last raced there in particular (is it safe to assume that many of us on here weren't even born yet?). Anyway, the race itself was fairly interesting with the strategy and all that. And the atmosphere is a sight to behold since there were soooo many people who came to watch the race today to cheer on Max Verstappen (who happens to be Dutch as well that was born in Belgium). When he finished the race in first place, the crowd was just going crazy with the cheers and orange smoke. It must be a great feeling to represent your country. Oh, and despite the championship rivalry between him and Lewis Hamilton, they still gave him respect which is what I'd like to see.
I managed to muster another car drawing, this time a *Renault R8 Gordini*. Ah yes, another 'boxy' car as I'm still getting a hang of it. I've applied quite a few tutorials along with the meme queen's advice (Mistreil) to trace the reference photo to get an even better understanding of what I'm drawing. I've also gone ahead and tried doing the front view of the vehicle for the first time, even though it ended up looking asymmetrical in the end. I should start dwelling a bit more on more cars that are fairly recent or else I'd sound like an oldie that hates modern stuff lol.


----------



## Merielle

-Played some more DQXI S today!  I took a little break from the Tickington quests for a bit and focused some more on the post-game story and a few regular side quests.
-Added a new desktop wallpaper to my rotation!
-Found a translation of an official short story about one of my faves!  It was great ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

I just got the last collectible I needed - Mint! Tysm @The Pennifer for helping me get the last collectible I needed for my animal crossing Lineup! I really really appreciate it


----------



## The Pennifer

Sophie23 said:


> I just got the last collectible I needed - Mint! Tysm @The Pennifer for helping me get the last collectible I needed for my animal crossing Lineup! I really really appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 398600


What a great looking sidebar! Happy to help, Love


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy because I finally got a good amount of sleep.  Friday night I only got 4 hours, Saturday night only 3 hours.  But I slept good last night, and it's a holiday, so I sort of have an excuse to relax and read


----------



## xSuperMario64x

took my dog to the park today and we both had a lot of fun, the weather was really nice (sunshine and 75°F). we alao saw a monarch butterfly near the woods and I got a pic of it ☺





now we're at home cooling off while I play Animal Crossing on the gamecube


----------



## Imbri

The tattoo I got in honor of my mom has finally healed/stopped itching. And the section where he copied her handwriting came out perfect! *chef kiss*


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy because today's a holiday so I don't have martial arts or anything else pressing to do.  I'm about to finish packing.  I'm ready to say goodbye to this place!


----------



## milktae

i got a cd player so I can finally play all the albums ive collected :] im probably gonna spend like an hour playing music tbh :b


----------



## Toska

I didn’t do much for my actual birthday, but the amount of messages I got here made my day. Everybody has been so sweet to me since I’ve been active! I’m overjoyed with it!

I also got to eat some (or way too much) chocolate. It was a very nice guilty pleasure!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i finished half of my math homework in the span of 10 minutes >=D
im not gonna do the other half since its confusing as heck but otherwise im proud of myself


----------



## LadyDestani

I haven't been feeling well all day today so I'm just glad it's a holiday and I didn't have to work.


----------



## Merielle

I took things easy and had a pretty nice and chill day today!  I played a little bit of New Horizons and got a few new items, and also played some more DQXI S—I progressed the post-game story a little more, caught up on some forging, and finished a couple more quests.  I also color-coordinated the entire party's outfits.


----------



## LuchaSloth

As of last night, I'm in a relationship with basically the most perfect girl...and I don't know how it happened. 

I feel like I should go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Shawna

1. My dad got me a bath and Bodyworks kit (Japanese Cherry Blossom) ^_^
2. Got my first dose of Pfizers  <333


----------



## Autumn247

One of my neighbor's in the building said hi to me while I was downstairs getting my mail, which was nice, because I haven't had any social interaction at all the past few days because of struggling w/ my agoraphobia

I'm re-watching Monthly Girls' Nozaki Kun, it's an anime on Netflix.  I love it, happy to be watching it again


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm just happy that I got a shower since I didn't get a chance to take one yesterday. It's nice to feel clean again. And my husband picked up my meds from the pharmacy so hopefully I'll start to feel better soon.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Sunday (Sep 5): *
- Finally convinced my S/O to watch _Attack on Titan_ with me!  We got through the first half of season one. To be honest, I wasn't paying full attention when I first watched through seasons one and two (I had it playing in the background while doing schoolwork in uni), so it's nice to catch small details with the knowledge of what goes down in the story later on and discuss the events with him.
- Made more progress in my reading.

*Monday (Sep 6): *
- Finished watching the first season of _Attack on Titan_ with my S/O.
- Finished reading _Radical Candor_.

*Today (Sep 7): *
- Had a surprisingly quiet day at work, so it was awesome to have a lot of heads-down, focus time.
- Did a Draw a Box exercise.
- Started listening to the audiobook version of _The Coddling of the American Mind_.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was able to finish another car sketch, this time being a *2000 Volkswagen Golf GTI*! I'll focus on another boxy car design then I'll move forward with more curves. And maybe some hideous-looking ones too lol.
I got to play Gran Turismo 6 again, even though it was only for a little while. There was also a time trial challenge where I had to use a classic Formula 1 car to get a good lap at the *Autodromo Nazionale Monza* race track (which funnily enough, that's where the next F1 race is being held this coming weekend). It was the *Lotus 97T* that helped Ayrton Senna, who is one of the greatest Formula 1 drivers, get his first win. Boy, it had no problem reaching 350 km/h (or roughly 217 mph) if given a long straight. Moreover, I felt happy beating his qualifying lap time all while being careful with the throttle and in first-person view. Anyway, I really appreciate the game giving Ayrton Senna a tribute to be able to drive a few of his cars in his racing career and photos that I can look at, even though I wasn't even born during the time to see his performances (there's a short documentary too, but I'll watch it after completing all the challenges).
*Feel free to skip this point. *I went out with my family to pick up my mother and do some grocery shopping. While out on the roads, I saw what looked like to be a *Porsche 911 GT3 (997)*. In a parking lot after getting some McDonalds, there was a *1985 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am*. Eventually, I saw a *GR Toyota Supra* parked in someone's driveway. It's my first time seeing a Supra in person and I'm wondering if I'll ever get to see the older ones. After that, I saw a *Porsche 986 Boxster*, then a *Nissan 350Z Roadster*. A little while later, I might've seen a *Hyundai Coupe FX*. The Chrysler PT Cruiser is still haunting me. Lastly, I'm 90% sure I saw a *Lamborghini Aventador*, thanks to its *rear view*.
I should probably cut back on blabbering about cars or else I will end up _driving_ someone crazy lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I watched a voice actor sign prints and while I was anxious the whole time since streamily hasn’t replied back to say if my request to change the request i made was okay or not, I enjoyed it a lot. A mod gifted me a sub since my sub ran out recently ; they all gift subs a lot but it still really meant a lot to me and it wasn’t necessary. I loved seeing all the requests today. I wish I hadn’t rushed my request but I panicked since I didn’t know how fast these prints would run out of stock. The print i got is limited to 200 copies being made ever. I missed one of the VAs stream so I was nervous about missing my print being signed and still am a little. he streamed it on you tube and i assumed he was streaming it on twitch and thought he’d post it on twitter when he was going live ><.  I love this voice actor and his community so much. i rejoined another one’s discord but the community does not have the same vibes as this guy’s; the voice actress of course is very sweet. maybe over time i’ll get comfortable there and feel differently. Tomorrow morning (afternoon my time i think) he will be continuing the stream. so my fingers are crossed that mine will signed and my edit to my request was done. i just wish streamily would write to me to ease my anxiety :/. i now have an idea what i’d want on the print but i messaged them twice no and doubt (one to see if my first message got seen), i could change again.


----------



## Merielle

I got a fair bit of stuff done today that needed to get done!  I wasn't able to do as much as I wanted to, but I have a tendency to be a little over-ambitious in that regard anyway, so I'm trying to be happy with what I _was_ able to do.  The rest can wait until tomorrow.
-Also did some more planning on my book!
-And finished some more Tickington quests in DQXI S!  I've got half the altars completed now.


----------



## milktae

- i had a pretty easy day at school today!
- finally had canes which I’d been wanting to try for awhile
- got access to hbo max
- visited a clothing store (i didn’t get anything sadly <\3)
- put some new prints up on my wall ^^


----------



## Croconaw

I’ll be honest. Last night wasn’t the best of nights, which is why I refrained from posting here, but today I’m in a better state of mind.

⬥ I slept for a good nine hours. It was nice to get that extra long sleep in. After waking up, I listened to a few positivity videos and motivational podcasts.
⬥ I’m happy to have a few friends on this forum.
⬥ The fact that I learned that walking away from negativity and not engaging is so freeing. It opens the doors to a more positive life.
⬥ My shoes have also been shipped out and should be arriving soon.


----------



## _Donut_

Booked a trip today with my best friend, leaving on saturday. We've known each other for about 13ish years now but this will be the first time we've gone away this far. We're both the same goofballs so I'm sure it'll be fun


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I finished my school design project and I’m very happy about my mark


----------



## ~Stitches~

I had my Dunkin’ coffee this morning, got most of my work that I needed to get done at work completed, and also, I have a day off tomorrow. Im mostly excited just to unwind and play the games I just bought. Its been a super exhausting week already and I just need a break.


----------



## Midoriya

I have three job interviews lined up for the next several days, which I'm really excited about.  I'm also about to have one of my favorite meals for lunch, chicken fettucine alfredo pasta!


----------



## Autumn247

-my Dialectical Behavior Therapy Skills Workbook for Bipolar Disorder was delivered today!
-I had a delicious white chocolate caramel cappuccino 
-My protein bars came 
-I talked to my friend who lives in the building for a few minutes while I was downstairs 
-I stood outside for 10 minutes in the sun, it’s not much but it’s progress  
-my favorite animal crossing podcast has a new episode so I’m about to listen to that


----------



## JellyBeans

caught up with a friend i haven't seen for a while! we've been friends for.. like 14 years now? but sometimes it's hard to match up schedules and actually make the time to see each other. a merch hoodie i ordered a while ago also finally arrived and i love it so much


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice day today! I saw my brother again for the first time in a while, and I finally got my university timetable! I'm pretty okay with it, it's not as busy as I thought it might be so I won't be commuting 5 days a week (yet, lol). Both excited and nervous about it,,

The weather's also meant to be getting cooler, which is great since I can't stand this heat!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Went to work today! Had a generally good day, they wanted me to stay longer, but I told them noooo~

I got Dunkin' coffee after work with my lil' bro. Pumpkin cream cold brew sure hits the spot after a busy day at work!

Currently getting ready to stream on Twitch, which makes me really happy, as it's one of my favorite hobbies! I've made so many friends through Twitch, it's not even funny xD

I hope everyone is having a LOVELY day !


----------



## Mairmalade

Been a busy week so far; was nice to have a break in the middle of it with some SSBU games. Lot of fun playing and chatting with @nerfeddude @DarkDesertFox & @~Kilza~ 

My new apartment is almost finished construction too and it's looking beautiful. Happy to finally be moving in soon - should be this weekend!   


Spoiler: Little peek of the kitchen. The sink will be going under the opening where the window is


----------



## DaisyFan

I got myself some amiibo cards! My collection is growing!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just got Teddy's Photo on Brooklyn (2nd island)


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My new shoes arrived in the mail. I’m honestly not a fan of white shoes because of how dirt appears on them, but the white definitely fits my aesthetic better. I swapped the silver shoelaces out for blue ones, and now there’s just the right amount of blue.


Spoiler: the blueeeeee








⬥ I spent some time with my dog this morning and shared some Taco Bell with him. He really likes the beef tacos!
⬥ My favorite YouTuber did another live stream.
⬥ I’m very hyped for hockey to be officially starting in less than one month. I’m looking forward to what this upcoming season will bring!


----------



## King koopa

Today was a pretty good day:
-i got a cool feather! Thnk you again, @LittleMissPanda!
-i began selling an oarfish body! It hasn't sold yet, but I hope it does soon!
-I got dry bowser in mario kart tour! Before, I kept missing him in the shop because I didn't have enough coins to buy him, but luckily I had some rubies on me, and played coin rush to get the rest of the coins I needed.
-Started drawing some more art for the next chapter of kourage! I won't spoil it too much, but I will give you a sneek peek of another suprise character:


Spoiler: *Door creaks*



Trick or treat? Oops, it's still September isn't it? Force of habit. Anyways I know a thing or two about what happened to mc bro! But I can't tell you until October! So you'll have to guess until then. But you might find some candy near the streetlight, which I'll gladly trade for some information. Later, pumpkin!
-Jack, the czar of Halloween


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm halfway through the work week and they really loaded up my cheesy potato at Wendy's today.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because my mom and dad are now back home from my mom’s surgery. She now has new teeth and a beautiful smile! I’m so happy for her!


----------



## Merielle

-Adjusted the placement of some of the buttons on my corkboard!  Getting them secured right can be finicky (and I'm always worried about the needles getting bent), so I'm usually pretty hesitant to mess with them once they're on the board.  There were some large gaps in-between a few of them that had been bothering me for some time, though, and I was successfully able to move them a little closer together!  It looks a lot better and gives me a bit more room for future pins, and I'm glad it turned out well.

-_Finally_ had the time to get a workout in, without one physical ailment or another preventing me from doing so.  Thanks to me hurting my knee a while ago + a series of minor unfortunate events thereafter, I hadn't been able to exercise for awhile, and it was starting to make me a little twitchy.  I'm feeling much better now and I can already tell my anxiety and stress levels are better than they were.

-Also completed some more Tickington quests in DQXI S and finished up two more of the altars!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

This message from Steve from Blue’s clues made me happy today XD 




And I also written something!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> This message from Steve from Blue’s clues made me happy today XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also written something!


Omg I teared up when I saw this on Twitter! That is so heartwarming!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

RoxasFan20 said:


> Omg I teared when I saw this on Twitter! That is so heartwarming!


I’m glad he’s doing okay. When he first appeared I was around 7 or 8 and now here I am at 32 it’s like he’s checking in on me. We’ll always love you Steve!!


----------



## MadisonBristol

It's my 21st birthday


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

MadisonBristol said:


> It's my 21st birthday


Happy birthday!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

In my piano class I reached halfway through the book today. Its only a month into the year, and we're supposed to be on page 23... i'm just happy I'm probably going to finish the book by the end of the semester and not have to worry about it lol


----------



## Autumn247

I'm going grocery shopping today, it will be nice to get out of my apartment for awhile.  I'm also going to take a couple walks later to CVS and Family Dollar. So that will be a lot of exercise since both walks are really long.   I'm going to see if I can get my flu shot at CVS today.

I woke up early, I'm happy about that.  I love getting up super early but I've been having a hard time doing that lately.  I woke up at 5:30am today and have been having a peaceful morning.

Among other things, I'm getting pumpkin spice coffee creamer and pumpkin spice donuts when I go grocery shopping later!  

I might wear my Spooky Vibes shirt later that has Jack Skellington on it from the Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Foreverfox

Our fridge decided to go out on Saturday, but we thankfully were able to salvage some food and our new fridge came yesterday! Today we get our new shower installed, since our shower drain has caused some issues, and it's not as easy as just replacing the shower head. Thankfully, nothing major, but if my husband hadn't noticed it, it definitely could've been major!


----------



## Chris

Officially confirmed my grad school place today. I start Monday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nothing as of yet


----------



## Orius

Well, I'm pretty happy I found this forum and getting help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay I have something to be happy about now:

• watching the indigo league pokemon anime, I haven't seen it in years and it's given me a lot of laughs so far.
• my fox plush arrives tomorrow, I'm sad it couldn't arrive today but I'm still really excited
• it's nice and cool today, I actually have a blanket over me so I can be nice and cozy ☺
might take my dog to the park again in a bit since it's so nice out.


----------



## Midoriya

My interviews went well and it looks like I'll have a new job soon.  Now it's just a matter of choosing which place I want to work at.  I'm also very close to moving now.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I finally got my helix pierced today after about a year and a half of waiting!


----------



## jiny

@xSuperMario64x gifted me a spring sakura this has made my _entire_ day

also i practiced for color guard again today and i officially got permission to join this semester! i just need to ask the counselors to change my schedule, and i also need to get a physical exam to be able to participate but aaa so excited! i can't wait to experience marching szn


----------



## AlyssaAC

Just checked the weather for the next couple of weeks and finally Fall weather is coming back! Yes! No more 90’s or 100’s!


----------



## Balverine

Well, I've not had a lot to be happy about lately, but dad is coming home tomorrow, so there's something!
It'll be nice to get a little bit of a break from everything and have him where he's happy and comfortable


----------



## LadyDestani

After several days of not feeling well, today I'm feeling a bit better both physically and mentally. I'm also happy that tomorrow is Friday and the weekend is right around the corner.


----------



## -Lumi-

Todays been mostly rough but there's been a few positives as well!

-I'm watching The Nightmare Before Christmas right now with my kitty! She's pretty cute when I put movies on my TV, she actually looks up at them sometimes. I don't own a ton of fall/halloween themed movies and I watch them year round lol but it's nice getting to watch this movie while wearing a sweater!

-I did my makeup today and I like how it turned out. I kept my eyeshadow super simple which I'm happy with - the last few times I did my eyeshadow I got a little bit carried away and just ended up washing it off because I thought it was a little bit much. Not today though! I wore my orange lipstick today, too. I love fall  

-I think I'll bake something pumpkin-y soon!! Not sure if it'll be muffins or maybe cake, but I'm excited.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted here in a few days, so this’ll be a bit of a catch-up post. this week’s been pretty rough for me tbh, but i’m hanging in there the best i can, and it hasn’t all been bad! i’m hopeful that things will start to get better soon. 
also, i’m sorry for spamming everyone’s notifications LOL; i haven’t checked this thread like,, all week, so i had quite a few posts to go through and like. 

*sunday (09/05)*
 read 9+ new fanfics i honestly lost count lol! they were all pretty short, which is why i was able to read so many lol, but they were honestly all great and some of them have even become new favourites of mine! 
 added a new clothing item to my acnh catalog! 
 finished my entry for @/Princess Mipha’s “tamagotchi design” contest! i’m honestly pretty happy with how it turned out, and while i don’t think i have the time/energy to work on any more entries for the contest, i actually have a bunch of other tamagotchi design ideas that i think i’ll start working on in my spare time for fun! i typically don’t create art without an inclination (contest, event, etc), so it’ll be nice to have a little project to work on just for fun whenever i’m up to it! it’ll definitely be good practice for me, too. 
 my kitty was,, ridiculously clingy today lol, but it was adorable! after meowing at me _several_ times, she took a nap in my room for a while. <3

*monday (09/06)*
 not much happened on monday, other than my kitty continuing with her clinginess and taking another nap in my room. :’)

*tuesday (09/07)*
 tidied up my room a bit.
 the trailer for season 3 of _sex education_ dropped! it looks,, very strange tbh lol, but i’m excited! 

*wednesday (09/08)*
 took a nice, cold shower. 
 did a few animal crossing trades. i honestly really appreciated the social interactions, even if they were only in a game and each one lasted less than 5 minutes lol.
 while the situation it was regarding wasn’t much of a happy one, @-Lumi- taking the time out of her day to talk to me and help me out with something really meant a lot to me and made me happy. thank you so very much again, lumi! :’) 

*today (09/09)*
 tidied up my room a bit. i actually didn’t really have anything to tidy up yesterday, which was nice!
 watched some videos on tiktok that made me laugh. 
 my mom was kind enough to buy me some things while she was out grocery shopping, including some granola bars that i’ve been craving and my favourite soda! 
 began working on another one of my tamagotchi design ideas.


----------



## Merielle

-Worked on my book a little more!  I had a hard time with it yesterday, but it went a lot more smoothly today.
-Did another Tickington quest in DQXI S and completed another altar!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finished another car sketch this time featuring the *Triumph TR6*! This photo I linked to I used as reference had a little bit of one-point perspective involved, so it was a little challenging and liked how it turned out in the end despite looking sketchy (ha) in some places.
Apparently, there was a Playstation Showcase that happened some ago (or yesterday or whenever you're reading this) to show off some new games. Welp, Gran Turismo 7 was one of them which the fans of the series have been waiting for years. I totally forgot *some gameplay footage* would be shown, so I went ahead and had a look at it. My goodness, the first minute gave me a lot of goosebumps since it was pretty much a huge reference to the intros of past entries in the series. I almost teared up from nostalgia even, especially when Moon Over the Castle (the main theme of the series) was being played on the organ. I've also spotted some small details that passed by very quickly, with many of them making their return. I had to replay the video numerous times. Overall, it's pretty awesome seeing cars being featured in high quality, both new and old. I showed this to my dad who introduced me to Gran Turismo at a very young age and was impressed by how everything looks. Oh, and the game will release next year on March 4th and I'm hyped! Unless the devs decided to delay the game AGAIN lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had some hot boneless wings and they were good. I typically prefer chicken with the bone, but these ones were surprisingly good.
⬥ I picked up two boxes of chocolate banana pocky’s. They’re actually not bad. I really like them.
⬥ My plans for the night changed when my mom’s cat went missing. Went walking around the neighborhood but unable to find him. This isn’t necessarily good news, but it’s been hectic to say the least.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I had some hot boneless wings and they were good. I typically prefer chicken with the bone, but these ones were surprisingly good.
> ⬥ I picked up two boxes of chocolate banana pocky’s. They’re actually not bad. I really like them.
> ⬥ My plans for the night changed when my mom’s cat went missing. Went walking around the neighborhood but unable to find him. This isn’t necessarily good news, but it’s been hectic to say the least.


I hope you find your mother's cat very soon!


----------



## Midoriya

I got up at 6 a.m. and gave my cat, Lulu, fresh water and head pats.  She seems like she's doing better.  I have an interview later today that I'm preparing for now.  I also have martial arts tonight as well.


----------



## hakutaku

Finally went to check out my university with my friend today, and I'm happy it's really easy to get to. I picked up my ID card, bought some stationary, and got coffee. We both had the chocolate cheesecake muffin from Starbucks, which I've been wanting to try for ages    My friend only came to show me around (and also to return some library books), I'm grateful he came with me.

Overall I had a productive day, completing all the errands I needed to do, and feeling pretty happy I decided not to move out for uni. Although I didn't get any clothes shopping done like I intended to, so I'll have to go some other time


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

hakutaku said:


> Finally went to check out my university with my friend today, and I'm happy it's really easy to get to. I picked up my ID card, bought some stationary, and got coffee. We both had the chocolate cheesecake muffin from Starbucks, which I've been wanting to try for ages    My friend only came to show me around (and also to return some library books), I'm grateful he came with me.
> 
> Overall I had a productive day, completing all the errands I needed to do, and feeling pretty happy I decided not to move out for uni. Although I didn't get any clothes shopping done like I intended to, so I'll have to go some other time


Oh, are you just starting Uni? That's super exciting! You're saving sooo much money not moving out first year, I wish I had done that. Live and learn, right? It sounds like you've got almost everything all together. I hope it's a positive experience for you. I'm sure you'll get some winter clothes in soon.


----------



## hakutaku

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Oh, are you just starting Uni? That's super exciting! You're saving sooo much money not moving out first year, I wish I had done that. Live and learn, right? It sounds like you've got almost everything all together. I hope it's a positive experience for you. I'm sure you'll get some winter clothes in soon.


Aaa thank you so much!


----------



## Sophie23

Rilla is moving in to KawaiiCove I just love her Hello kitty set!


----------



## smug villager

finally went no-contact with a toxic person in my life.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I know this is terrible, but one of my bosses at my old job got fired today. He has a long history of being terrible and his job and harassing workers in *all* sorts of ways. It's been brought up to HR multiple times with no one doing anything about it. This has been a long time coming, and while it doesn't affect me anymore I know a lot of people who work there that are super happy about this.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My Miraculous Ladybug figures arrived already from Korea and they even came with free candy!



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Hat'

I went to the restaurant with my mom, my step-dad and my little sister for my birthday! It was sooo so good! And I also got the vinyl I wanted as a birthday gift! I'm super happy!


----------



## moo_nieu

this cute little bun is chillin on the rock bed just off the back porch :3


----------



## Autumn247

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I had some hot boneless wings and they were good. I typically prefer chicken with the bone, but these ones were surprisingly good.
> ⬥ I picked up two boxes of chocolate banana pocky’s. They’re actually not bad. I really like them.
> ⬥ My plans for the night changed when my mom’s cat went missing. Went walking around the neighborhood but unable to find him. This isn’t necessarily good news, but it’s been hectic to say the least.



I hope your mom’s kitty is found

I love hot wings, I prefer the ones with the bone in it too but there are some boneless ones that are good too


----------



## KittenNoir

Just got back from a week long wedding anniversary holiday with my husband.

We were in villa 1 which made me smile cause it reminded me of cabin 1 - The Melon Ballers !!!!

It is also my birthday today


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My mom’s cat literally came back this morning. He just wanted to wander around the neighborhood, I guess. We wandered the whole neighborhood last night and he was nowhere to be found.
⬥ I got a job offer for an evening job. It’s been difficult finding a job because I already worked pretty much everywhere in the area, so I’m honestly very happy about this. This is just something to bring in some additional income before I move to my new city in less than two months. 
⬥ I’m just feeling confident in general about my plans for the next few months! The fact that I have a job now is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. Just trying to pass time until I can say goodbye to my current city of residence.


----------



## Autumn247

-It’s Friday!

-I have a person from this forum coming to my island tonight to help me get the variations of an item I don’t have. 

-I’m excited for the weekend. Tomorrow I’m making a Buffalo ranch chicken recipe in my crockpot. On Sunday I’m going over to my sisters house to hang out for awhile.

-I’ve been reading a lot today

-a new episode of my favorite Nintendo Switch podcast came out


----------



## S.J.

KittenNoir said:


> Just got back from a week long wedding anniversary holiday with my husband.
> 
> We were in villa 1 which made me smile cause it reminded me of cabin 1 - The Melon Ballers !!!!
> 
> It is also my birthday today


Happy Birthday! I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Moritz

I'm picking up a beautiful 5 1/2 month doggy on Sunday.
He is so lovely and playful.
Can't wait to add him to my household.


----------



## Orius

Quite happy about a few trailers I saw yesterday:

- Knights of the Old Republic is finally getting its well-deserved remake... ohmygodyes. This is like getting Half-Life 3.





- A second Spider-Man game has been announced by Insomniac Games for the PS5. HUGE Spidey fan here, so it's a no-brainer that I'll play this.





- A Wolverine game for the PS5. Looks cool.





- Neo is back - and this time, he's... John Wick?





All this adds up to me definitely buying a PS5 after my Nintendo Switch purchase. I told myself there weren't a lot of games I like on the Playstation for me to justify the purchase, but... *deep inhalation* you win, Sony. You win.

On the fence about the Matrix reboot.


----------



## _Rainy_

moo_nieu said:


> this cute little bun is chillin on the rock bed just off the back porch :3


A wild bunny flop! It must feel safe in your yard.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I did my civic duty and voted today. Now just gotta hope this election goes the way I want it to.


----------



## _Rainy_

Today has been a terrible day to be honest. I have been stressing over finding time to pick up my bun hours away after getting surgery. I went to my clients house at 8:30 and they didn’t answer the door or their phone, so I called my office and they asked me to wait for a bit so I sat in my car for about an hour crying because I didn’t know what to do or how I was going to find time to do everything. I finally had to a lock out and they said it was fine to go back in for my second shift with them at 1:30 so I decided I had no choice, but to rush down and get my bun. I got back at 2:30 an hour late for my shift, but they were very patient and understanding. Turns out that  he had gotten up and saw that I was there and unlocked the door and went to take a shower so he didn’t answer the phone when I had called the last time. I came back and had to rush to get my bun all situated before rushing to work. When I had gotten there I had to rush them out the door so I could take them out shopping. I had to stay an hour later then I was supposed to, but I had promised to take them shopping so it was worth it to me even though I was stressed and hungry and tired from such a long drive. Even after all of that I’m just so happy and relieved to be home now and that it’s all over and that my bunny is home and can recuperate. I have one more day of working left and then I can spend all day Sunday getting some much needed sleep and spending time with my bunny because I’ve missed her while she was gone.


----------



## moo_nieu

Totoroki said:


> A wild bunny flop! It must feel safe in your yard.


yeah :3 theres a ton around the apartment complex, theyre so cute

im glad your bun is home again


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a few things:

- It's Friday and I had a quiet afternoon at work.
- My husband's Japanese snacks finally arrived today. They were held up in a nearby city almost all week and he was getting frustrated.
- We decided to try something different and order some meals from Freshly. We even got a discount on our first two weeks, which we'll use as a trial to see if we like them.
- My mom received her reimbursement from my brother's payee for all the money she spent replacing his furniture when his apartment flooded.
- My mom also sold my dad's storage trailer, so that's one less thing for me to deal with or worry about.
- I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

Today was kind of rough for me unfortunately, but I was able to work in a little bit of time to play some more DQXI S, which made me feel a bit better.


----------



## King koopa

Not much but it's better than nothing:
-I was able to sell my oarfish body! This will make it easier for me when people start selling Halloween collectibles again!
-My sister found me another part time job, and the interview is on Sunday, so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Wednesday (Sep 8):*
- Had a quiet day of work, with minimal interruptions. 
- Started listening to the audiobook version of _The Coddling of the American Mind_. Fascinating read and a great follow-up to the author's article in _The Atlantic_ with the same title. 

*Thursday (Sep 9):* 
- Watched Steve Burns' return message video for _Blue's Clues_ 25th anniversary. It was so heartwarming, and I literally started crying.  Absolutely one of my favourite television shows from my childhood. 
- Started reading _The Making of a Manager_ by Julie Zhuo. 
- Started doing research into investing. Need to look more into fees and such between financial institutions and Questrade. 

*Friday (Sep 10):*
- Hosted virtual games night for my team after work. We played Bracketeering and Fibbage 3 from Jackbox Games 4. We all had a lot of fun and everyone expressed their gratitude for me having organized everything. 
- Watched _Ant-Man and the Wasp_ then _Captain Marvel_. So stoked for _Avengers: Endgame_ next weekend. What a wild ride and I'm so glad my S/O pushed me to watch the MCU.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm going to take a long walk later today
A very kind member here gave me all the variations of the puppy plush item I was missing in ACNH, and they're all so cute  ❤ 
I woke up early, at about 5:45am, I love waking up early
Today I'm making those buffalo ranch chicken hoagies I mentioned before, I'm hoping they're good  I love crockpot meals, they're so easy
I'm having a peaceful morning
I plan on cleaning my apartment today, and am going to listen to some podcasts and music while I do it.  That always helps me to stay motivated
I did a 10 minute mindfulness meditation


----------



## Orius

A very kind member, @Sasey, not only gave me the Iron Nuggets I need to set up shop (and then some), but also tons of bells to keep me supplied for a long time!

But I think the best gift he's given me was a tour of his amazing island, and what potential this game, ACNH, could do. He blew my mind, like pffosh with Michael Bay-level explosion. The museum is particularly amazing, with how much culture and beauty you could add with the exhibits. Phew! Definitely changed my mind about the game. At first I thought that game would be simpler with basic farming and collecting, which I would've been fine with, but man, this is some kind of beauty and elegance the Playstation games can't touch (let alone XBox). I think the most amazing part was the art exhibits with all the nifty description. Man, the developers really went out of their way to develop this.

But yeah, definitely need to take it slow, because phew, that was overwhelming. Go and check out Sasey's island if you get the chance. It's like super amazing with lots of effort and dedication put into it. Looks and feels like a real island resort one would pay millions to visit. lol


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night before i could post lol, but while not much really happened, yesterday was actually a fairly decent day! ^_^

 read 6 new fanfics and really enjoyed them! one made me cry, though. 
 did an animal crossing trade.
 tidied up my room a bit. 
 my kitty meowed at me. <3


----------



## Alienfish

Won an auction for an old JE idol magazine that I've been wanting for some time, yay!


----------



## Midoriya

I had another productive week, and am just now today getting the chance to chill.  I'm finally on a good sleep schedule again!  I'm also playing Genshin Impact more, which I'm happy about, and I'm getting groceries soon.  Probably going to spend some time watching anime again.  Also talking to my S/O.  It helps to focus on the positives on a day like today.  ^^


----------



## Imbri

Today was a relatively calm day at work, which is very nice!

One of my customers brought me coffee and donuts. I always appreciate when someone does something like that!

I have a yummy dinner waiting for me tonight - lobster bisque and some white rice. Filling but not heavy, and a bit decadent (at least, for me).

And I got a new doll yesterday. She's meant to be a representation of my AC character. I'm waiting on clothes for her, but I'll share when they arrive.


----------



## Jhine7

My fiancé found her wedding dress  can’t wait to see it in 13 months!


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a nice day today. I finally washed the sheets and comforter since they desperately needed it. I was planning on washing them last weekend but then I got sick. So now I've had a shower, put on clean pajamas, and tonight I get to snuggle into a clean bed. Otherwise, I've just been relaxing with my husband and my dog today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few things!
• had a good mental health day for the first time in like 4 days so that's awesome, I did have to lie down for like two hours but that's fine!
• I got my laundry and my mom's laundry washed, mine is folded but I'll have to fold mom's tomorrow.
• I got all my dishes done yay!!! they've been stacking up a bit bc I've had a few bad days and nobody washes my dishes for me 
• watched the indigo league anime some more and im still getting a ton of laughs out of it.
• I am absolutely _obsessed_ with this fox plush, he's so big and cuddly I just want to hug him 24/7! I like that he's not a super duper high quality plush so even though he's made well he can also withstand lots of playtime and hugs ☺
• hanging out w my dog and this kitten today has been a treat, just like every day


----------



## Nefarious

Just had a nice week away from home overall, nothing like up and disappearing when you can to really calm the nerves haha.

Took advantage of all the Targets near me to pickup some amiibo card packs. I'm so glad I can actually obtain these damn cards and fill out a collection now. I'm even tempted to get back into playing NH with a whole new set of villagers, now that I can invite almost all of my favorites back whenever. I really hope they reprint the WA set too. I need Dobie and Vivian's cards before I can give them the temporary boot.

Also took advantage of that 50% off Clip Studio Paint sale to get myself a new art program to play with. It's got a lot more features than the last one I was using. Quite excited to sit down and learn the ropes when I get the chance. 
_The very first doodle, when testing out the default brushes haha._


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My portable phone charger was somehow stolen during my last trip, and I had just got around to ordering a new one.
⬥ I had the chance to wash my blanket and fitted sheet, so I can sleep on a clean mattress. 
⬥ My job orientation is on Monday. I’ll be working late evenings. I’m happy that I found something not morning shift before I head out. The pay and hours are also decent.
⬥ My travel credit card reimbursed me for one of my bus tickets. It was a relatively cheap ticket and only $20, but it was still nice to get it for free.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today's been a better day then I've had in a while!

-Overall I've just felt better today - there were still some moments where I felt a bit sick for whatever reason but overall I've felt better today. It was super windy but fairly warm so we had all out windows open which was nice! I love when we're able to let fresh air into the house, even if I do think I might be allergic to something because I have been so sneezy today, lol.

-I cleaned my sewing machine!! I really should do it more often but  I noticed the tension was off last night despite me never really fiddling with the tension settings I don't understand them. Cleaning it came up as a solution to maybe help with the tension, and it did! There was... a lot of lint (dust?? Fluff?) down in the bobbin area so no wonder the tension was bad   and I added some more oil so now it's running wonderfully.

-Speaking of sewing, I was able to sew together a mock up dress! I tried out a princess seam bodice and it was _super weird_ to sew together. I was convinced I was doing something wrong before I even started sewing, lol. I tried to ~blend sizes~ for the bodice which was a bit awkward with how curvy the princess seams are but it seemed to work out okay. Because it's so curvy I had to sew pretty slow but I'm really pleased with how it looks!! I really dislike sewing darts so this being an alternative is really nice!! I mean the neckline isn't high enough to add collars but I haven't figured those out yet anyways. Tomorrow I'll see if I can make everything fit on the fabric I really want to use.

I'm excited to work on my dress tomorrow


----------



## Merielle

Today was much, _much _better than yesterday!  I've been in a pretty good mood all day.
-I tidied up my room a little bit!  There's still more that needs to be done, but it's one thing off my mind.
-Had a ton of time to play DQXI S today, and progressed quite a bit!  I'll probably be able to finish the game soon...ish.  We'll see how long some of the final stuff takes me, ahaha.
-My mom made a really lovely dinner—mashed potatoes, roasted vegetables with vegetarian chicken strips, and peach slices.  Really hoping there'll be enough left for me to have some for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## xara

posting this now just in case i fall asleep lol, but today was a good day! definitely the best day that i’ve had in about a week or so. 

 did an animal crossing trade. 
 received a lovely compliment on my acnh island rep from @/red_odessa that made my day! i'll also be receiving some art from them in the near future, which i’m ecstatic about and super grateful for! i‘m honestly so excited to see my island rep in their art style; they’re super talented!
 did a quick lil drawing of a cockatiel for @/pochy’s giveaway! it’s definitely not my best work, but creating art always makes me feel good and i’m actually pretty happy with how it turned out! i’m of course very happy about the giveaway as well; this community is so generous! ^_^
 received a second copy of margie’s photo in acnh! it caught me off guard a bit as i’ve never received a villager’s photo more than once before, but it was definitely a very pleasant surprise! 
 tidied up my room a bit. 
 a new chapter of one of the fanfics that i’ve been reading was published! it was super good and i’m really looking forward to the next one! 
 cuddled with my kitty twice + she meowed at me a few times! <3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Went for a walk today which was nice. Also we finally got our invitation to get our first vaccination which is in 4 days so I'm happy about that! Feels weird to be excited about getting a shot lmao


----------



## Alienfish

That I'm healthy I guess? Need to really go and make a new ID card tomorrow since I had to cancel the appointment I had this week, I managed to snag a late one tomorrow. Also working part-time office hours doesn't help, lol!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I now got  Disney +
and I just ordered some new waterproof walking shoes   + new Jeans


----------



## Imbri

I figured out my NaNo project for this year! It'll be the first time I can participate in 2 years, because of my hand surgeries, so I'm excited about it.

I'm going to write a series of interconnected short stories for children, using my little dolls as characters. I have about half a dozen little ones - 5" or so, and I'll have them living in a fairy village created in an old garden. I'm planning to do something in the style of (although not copying!!) _Winnie the Pooh Stories_ or _Raggedy Ann Stories_. I figure I'll need 25-30 stories to make my word count, so I'm working on getting basic ideas now.


----------



## Autumn247

I've been practicing ukulele.  Working on Jingle Bells.  The dashing through the snow section is kind of complex, but I'll get better at it.  I'm learning a bunch of Christmas songs so I can put vids of me playing on my Facebook in December for family and friends


----------



## oak

My partner and I went for lunch with my mom and then we got Starbucks after. Overall it's been a good Sunday so far.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had to take another nap today (I slept off and on for 4 hours lmao) but I got some of the stuff in my bathroom cleared out (my dad was using it as a storage room ugh). also after waking up from my nap there was a video playing on my phone from one of my favorite youtubers and I genuinely laughed at it, I dont think I've laughed so much at a video in a while. I felt like my depression was subsiding a bit for once in my life, it was nice.


----------



## justina

I went to my cousins bridal shower and had a really nice time. It was my first time dressing up and being around that many people in a restaurant setting since Covid.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was a good day and a lot better than the past two days for me (yikes).  I basically just took care of some household tasks, watched some anime, and then played Genshin Impact for the rest of the day.  HUGE stress reliever, which I really needed, and now I'm feeling a lot better and am ready for this coming week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I found someone selling a Strawberry Clouded Leopard plush on Mercari for like $5, it's a webkinz I've been wanting for soooo long I'm so happy I finally found one!! I'm expecting it to be here on Wed-Thurs since I just ordered it this evening but I can't wait!


----------



## vixened

I got minecraft and some cotton candy today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been pretty good other than my back being sore most of the day. My husband gave me a massage, though, so that was nice.

I finished up Fumetsu no Anata e, which was a happy-sad moment because now I have to wait until next year for season 2.

I've been trying to focus more on doing the things I want to do rather than feeling pressured to do things in my spare time just because. It's hard because I've had this mentality for so long that I don't always know what I actually _want _to do, but I'm working on it. I'm trying to rediscover myself to benefit my mental health.


----------



## jiny

im finally getting over the cold i had last week and my back isn’t hurting as bad as it did earlier today


----------



## kikotoot

always be my baby came on the shuffle today for the first time in a while <3


----------



## xara

i’m sleepy and very much so ready for bed, but today was another pretty decent day! ^_^

*❁ *obtained the isabelle collectible! ty again, @AlyssaAC! 
❁ my mom bought me some things while she was out grocery shopping, including chocolate milk (which i haven’t had in ages!) and my favourite soda! this was super nice of her to do and honestly made me really happy. :’)
❁ received ketchup’s photo in acnh!! i also managed to tt her out afterwards sorry, ketchup! and am looking forward to island hopping later!
❁ my kitty took a nap in my room. <3


Spoiler: her 🖤



lil miss has a routine that she likes to follow - whenever she comes to sleep in my room, she’ll lay on my floor for about 20 minutes (while meowing at me until i sit on the floor with her and pet her lmao) before going into my closet and taking a nap. she’s silly, but i love her with all my heart. <3



also, i really need to do my laundry LOL.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

*September 11, 2021*

*Feel free to skip this point. *I saw a few cars for the first time in person that really made me happy while me and my family went somewhere. First, I saw a *Nissan Skyline R32*! It was hiding behind a car while waiting for it to make a left turn until I saw the design that gave itself away. made Next up, I spotted a *Mitsubishi 3000GT* (or otherwise known as the *Mitsubishi GTO *in Japan) in the opposite lane, which appeared to be the 1998 model. Finally, I saw a *Nissan Leaf* (of all cars lol), two of them in fact parked beside each other in someone's driveway. As for the model year, it could be somewhere between 2011 to 2017 since they look exactly the same for some reason according to a minute's worth of research.
I did another car sketch featuring a *Volkswagen Beetle 1200* to challenge myself on curved lines. It was pretty much a reality check because I had some struggles getting confident with sweeping curved lines. However, I still felt happy with it in the end since it didn't end up looking too bad. I should probably work on getting comfortable with sketching curved lines first. 
*September 12, 2021*

I watched the 2021 Formula 1 Italian Grand Prix today and it also happened to be quite an interesting race. Two championship rivals (Lewis Hamilton and Max Verstappen) crashed each other out of the race meaning they didn't get any points. With that drama out of the way (and a huge storm of angry diehard fans coming from a mile away), it made me very happy to see the McLaren team win a race again since their last one in 2012. I'm even happier to see Daniel Ricciardo win the race for the team, especially since his last win was in 2018 and that he struggled to find pace this season. It's quite hilarious to see him drink champagne from his shoe up on the podium lol. I'm sure the Australians are celebrating his victory.
Opened up ACNH to play for a bit. I pulled up lots of weeds, helped Wisp get his spirits back, and spoke to my villagers. Even at this point, I'm still  getting some new dialogue. Diva, I'm sure your height heavily contributed to tripping over your long skirt 20 times a day when you were in school. Like, your head is literally bigger than your entire body lol.
I managed to get some more parking practice and the three point turn in a parking lot. The reference points I've been using on the car have been helping me quite a lot that my successful attempts have been pretty consistent aside from a few. My driving test is in a week, so I better pass it in flying colours.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had the motivation to start selling on eBay as a side hustle. I think it’ll be great for extra income. I’m still getting used to the whole shipping label thing, but I’m sure I’ll get the hang of it soon. There’s really no obligation either and I’m free to take breaks with the side hustle whenever. 
⬥ I watched a few football games today. I’m not big into football, but I do get hooked on high scoring games. These football games are also a good distraction while I wait for hockey season.
⬥ I dropped off the documents needed for my new job. I start on Tuesday for training. I’m excited to have a job with evening hours, even if it is a temporary job.
⬥ I’m seeing my dog tomorrow morning. He has this ice cream for dogs, and somehow he eats it whole. He is either immune to a brain freeze or it doesn’t bother him. I find it absolutely hysterical watching him eat it in one bite, though.


----------



## Merielle

It's late and I'm quite sleepy, but today was really nice too! ^^
-I did in fact get to have leftovers for breakfast like I was hoping ahaha!
-Found some really nice artwork of a few of my faves!
-Played a lot of DQXI S today too!


----------



## Sophie23

Chelsea has moved into KawaiiCove this will be my last Sanrio character to move to KawaiiCove!


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment inspection went well. Also, my apartment case manager is going to put in a referral for me to go to that mental health group that meets downstairs in the community room every last Friday of the month. They do things like art, yoga, journaling, music, and other coping skills for those with mental health problems


----------



## JemAC

This is from the last couple of days rather then today but didn’t get round to posting it last night;

Celebrated my birthday with my family yesterday and had a lovely meal out with them at my favourite local country pub, it has a really lovely character and great food, during the evening. With work it’s often hard to get a day where everyone is free to go out, especially as my sister is a nurse and can find it very hard to swap shifts, so I was really pleased that all the family could make it and had a really good day and enjoyable evening  

Within the last week my grandparents have finally got a date to move into their new home, it’s just over a week now. There have been a lot of delays to their move due to supplier issues with building materials and it’s been a really stressful time for everyone involved but I’m really happy that it’s finally coming to an end and very soon they’ll be living just up the road from me which will make it so much easier to visit them 

Finally, in about 7 weeks I’ll be picking up another adorable Ragdoll kitten, a little girl, to complete our lovely pet family. She’ll be our 4th current cat (after 2 male Maine Coons and another female Ragdoll) and will also join a very loveable spaniel and lively cockapoo in the house - which means with 6 pets we’ll have one for every family member which my dad will say is the absolute limit . I can’t wait to welcome her into the home and give her just as much love, care and cuddles that I give all the other pets - which will mean my day will be filled with a lot of pet cuddling 



Spoiler: New Kitty


----------



## Sophie23

JemAC said:


> This is from the last couple of days rather then today but didn’t get round to posting it last night;
> 
> Celebrated my birthday with my family yesterday and had a lovely meal out with them at my favourite local country pub, it has a really lovely character and great food, during the evening. With work it’s often hard to get a day where everyone is free to go out, especially as my sister is a nurse and can find it very hard to swap shifts, so I was really pleased that all the family could make it and had a really good day and enjoyable evening
> 
> Within the last week my grandparents have finally got a date to move into their new home, it’s just over a week now. There have been a lot of delays to their move due to supplier issues with building materials and it’s been a really stressful time for everyone involved but I’m really happy that it’s finally coming to an end and very soon they’ll be living just up the road from me which will make it so much easier to visit them
> 
> Finally, in about 7 weeks I’ll be picking up another adorable Ragdoll kitten, a little girl, to complete our lovely pet family. She’ll be our 4th current cat (after 2 male Maine Coons and another female Ragdoll) and will also join a very loveable spaniel and lively cockapoo in the house - which means with 6 pets we’ll have one for every family member which my dad will say is the absolute limit . I can’t wait to welcome her into the home and give her just as much love, care and cuddles that I give all the other pets - which will mean my day will be filled with a lot of pet cuddling
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399796


She’s so cute!


----------



## JemAC

Sophie23 said:


> She’s so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: kind of long



My dad gave me this metal piece consisting of two curvy nails that go together, and asked me to separate them.  He said it would probably take me at least one hour to separate them, but it only took me _five minutes_.  I also learned how to put them back together when I learned the secret of pulling them apart.  People in the past have always told me I'm smart, but I never believed them.  I'm someone who has struggled with self confidence and loving myself for awhile.  I know this is about the dumbest thing that would ever change my opinion of myself, but as of today I finally am able to _believe for myself _that I'm smart. That the entire reason I haven't been doing well isn't because I'm not smart, but because I haven't learned or practiced any new skills or jobs for awhile. In most cases, once I've practiced something enough I'm actually able to do really well at it. The fact remains that I am far more intelligent _because _I was born with Aspergers than if I never had it in the first place. And that one, silly, dumb thing that my dad gave me is what I am happy about today.


----------



## Dunquixote

JemAC said:


> This is from the last couple of days rather then today but didn’t get round to posting it last night;
> 
> Celebrated my birthday with my family yesterday and had a lovely meal out with them at my favourite local country pub, it has a really lovely character and great food, during the evening. With work it’s often hard to get a day where everyone is free to go out, especially as my sister is a nurse and can find it very hard to swap shifts, so I was really pleased that all the family could make it and had a really good day and enjoyable evening
> 
> Within the last week my grandparents have finally got a date to move into their new home, it’s just over a week now. There have been a lot of delays to their move due to supplier issues with building materials and it’s been a really stressful time for everyone involved but I’m really happy that it’s finally coming to an end and very soon they’ll be living just up the road from me which will make it so much easier to visit them
> 
> Finally, in about 7 weeks I’ll be picking up another adorable Ragdoll kitten, a little girl, to complete our lovely pet family. She’ll be our 4th current cat (after 2 male Maine Coons and another female Ragdoll) and will also join a very loveable spaniel and lively cockapoo in the house - which means with 6 pets we’ll have one for every family member which my dad will say is the absolute limit . I can’t wait to welcome her into the home and give her just as much love, care and cuddles that I give all the other pets - which will mean my day will be filled with a lot of pet cuddling
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399796



Congratulations!  Thank you for sharing her picture with us . She is purrfect and adorable . That is such exciting news!

And happy belated birthday! I’m glad you had a wonderful birthday .

My drawing is going well (I have some mixed feelings about it but I think overall it is much better than my last food drawing that I did). Might take me a bit longer; sorry Shellzilla! I have the bean balls all done and have one more food on the plate to finish after I get the plate finished and after that or along the way, I need to try to make sure I don’t need to adjust the colors of the bean balls or the detail, and adjust the plate’s color. Last time I didn’t try to shade or color the plate, but this time I decided to give it a shot. 

I beat something difficult in my gacha game that I wasn’t able to the last time the missions were refreshed; garp’s challenge hody dex team (one piece treasure cruise thing). Having fun with the game in spite blowing all the new gems that were rewarded by this event and not getting the units I want. Got one more try that I can do soon once I finish the mission rewarding the gems.

Mood is still pretty wonky but seeing Jem’s new kitten picture, a picture of @Roxxy ’s cat, and @xara ’s cheered me up a bit .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a stereotypical Monday so there wasn't a lot for me to be happy about, but I did complete all the work I needed to get done today. I also got in to see my chiropractor this afternoon since my back pain has been flaring up all weekend. I had a different massage therapist and she worked a lot of different areas, so I'm feeling loose and better all over. I hope it helps me sleep better tonight, but I'm going back for a follow-up on Wednesday so if I'm still in pain then I know I don't have to wait too long to address it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got around to playing 3D World some more earlier and it was fun! im stuck on the W- level right now lol

also got to appreciate my stuffed animals today, I really do love them. and ofc my dog and cats too!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally picked a username that I can be happy with, so now I can start saving up tbt for other things, like artwork from the most talented people here on TBT. (Everyone is talented I believe! ) Hopefully I can be just as talented as everyone else, so I’m gonna try to start practicing and learn more about procreate and my iPad. c:


----------



## xara

my day was pretty boring ngl, but it was thankfully still a good one! this month has honestly put me through the wringer quite a bit and it isn’t even halfway over yet, but my days are getting better and my depression/low energy seems to be slowly ebbing away again, which i’m very happy about and grateful for. ^_^ i hope i don’t jinx myself by saying this LOL.

❁ stepped out of my comfort zone a bit and complimented some people + said a few things on discord! complimenting people or chiming into a conversation always makes me anxious as i never want to creep out or annoy anyone, so it feels good whenever i’m able to tell myself to piss off and take steps towards overcoming my anxiety. :’)
❁ got 2x nook points. 
❁ went island hopping in acnh and invited midge on my 43rd ticket! 
❁ found out that _chicago med_ is on netflix canada! i’ve been wanting to watch it for the longest time, so i’m super happy that i’m finally able to! 
❁ read 2 new fanfics and really enjoyed them! 
❁ posted a new island journal entry. 
❁ tidied up my room a bit. i even took some garbage out to the chute, which i’m lowkey proud of myself for doing! :’) leaving my apartment makes me anxious lol.
❁ cuddled with my kitty. <3


----------



## Merielle

-Finished tidying up one area of my room!  There's still another area that could use some work, but it's feeling nice and open in here again already.
-Figured out something for my book!
-Felt like playing ACNH some today, and there just so happened to be a meteor shower!  Got to catch up with my villagers, work on my island a smidge, and order a birthday present for Tutu too.


----------



## Alienfish

Eventually, finally, goddamn on time found the last two books of the Martin Beck series by Sjöwall/Wahlöö that I needed. (Roseanna and The Fire Engine That Disappeared were definitely the hardest one to get, the latter I actually had to look up online if any used store even had it...)


----------



## hakutaku

I've settled into university alright after two days of induction! Yesterday was tough, I didn't get much sleep and I was dealing with a cold, so I was super tired and nervous. But today went really well after I managed to get a good nights sleep and my cold went away. Now I've got a few days of rest before starting properly on Monday,, I'm happy I managed to make friends and talk to people in my class. 

One thing I'm NOT happy about is the blood test I've got in less than an hour


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

im thankful time keeps moving forwards no matter what happens.
im also happy that the fall equinox is soon can't wait to celebrate with apple pies and cinnamon candles


----------



## JellyBeans

once again some merch i've been waiting a while for finally arrived + it's SO comfy!! i've also been starting to actually pack my stuff up ahead of moving to uni this weekend which is really exciting as well


----------



## Orius

Finally beat the Elite Four on Let's Go, Pikachu! Now all there's left is to collect that elusive Mew-Two...


----------



## nyx~

My parents friend who lives in Japan sent me a box of Demon Slayer merch and a couple small Japanese snacks, it was such a cool surprise to come home to! Also jadetine finished my signature commission that I'm absolutely in love with


----------



## -Lumi-

My head feels like it's going to explode (because of the rain, I think) but I wanted to come post here to talk about some good things today!

-I caught up with a friend who I haven't spoke to in a while which was really nice. They're doing well, just busy with life so we haven't talked for a little bit. It's always nice getting to check in with friends again  

-We put our air conditioner away (although the forecast for the next week is looking a little warm...) which I'm excited about! Our air conditioner only fits in our kitchen which takes up what little counterspace we do have, which is tricky. Now that we've put it away I'll be able to bake again!! 

-We got rain!! It's a bummer that it's making my head ache but aside from that I do love when we get rain. Todays been a bit warm and the rain has helped cool everything down and it's just nice getting to see the sky go all grey and such. 

-I maybe ordered a new eyeshadow palette and I'm really excited about!! Tiny font though because I'm supposed to be on a no buy... but the palette is so pretty and pink and it was on sale!! I'm super excited


----------



## King koopa

A couple of things:
-Finally reopened my art shop! Honestly I'm pretty proud of how it looks.
-Got kangaroo yoshi in mario kart tour on the 8th try, and i'm honestly pretty happy with him
-Also was able to catch myself up to 5th place in the ranked cup in mario kart tour! I won't be able to get pink yoshi for this cup, but I can try again tomorrow for the next ranked cup!
(Plus I'm glad I got out of 7th place)
-Earn a lot of bells at the quarry today and was able to complete a leaf ticket map in pocket camp!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm taking tomorrow afternoon off work. I have my first counseling appointment, which I'm both nervous and excited about. I also have a follow-up chiropractor appointment. So I'm hoping things go well tomorrow.

I have over an hour in between appointments, so I might go shopping for my niece's birthday present too. I'll just have to see how things go.


----------



## Autumn247

I finally got myself to make an emergency "go-bag".  Basically it's a bag w/ clothes, a tooth brush, toothpaste, other toiletries, extras of my meds, important documents, hand sanitizer, etc, just in case there's ever a fire in my apartment building.  So I can just grab the bag, my purse, phone, and leave, without worrying or panicking looking around for stuff when a fire alarm goes off.  It was recommended to me to make one awhile back and I never got around to doing it until now, but I'm happy that I finally did.  I feel more prepared.


----------



## Merielle

Slept pretty rough last night and just kinda... felt slow and off all day, but there's still some nice stuff that happened!
-Got groceries with my mom today and we're all stocked up on food and a few little treats again!
-Played a little more ACNH today and finally nabbed the Pile of Leaves DIY!
-GinjaNinjaOwO uploaded another magical girl art telephone game video!  It was fun seeing all the (sometimes _wildly_) different directions the design went in; they were all really charming and well-done!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had my job orientation at work. It was basically just watching videos and taking tests, but it was paid time. Everyone seems to be pretty laid back and it’s a very small restaurant, so it shouldn’t be too busy at any given point.
⬥ I shipped out my first eBay package. The process was a bit confusing at first, but I’ve gotten the hang of it. Things are more simplified now with the addition of the QR code for the shipping labels. The tracking number updates online immediately, so that puts my mind at ease.
⬥ My favorite YouTuber did a six hour livestream this afternoon, but I missed it because of work. However, his videos in general have contributed a lot to my positive mindset. He also promotes side hustles, and it’s what got me into selling on eBay.
⬥ This point was just edited in… BUT I shedded my old phone number and area code. I committed to the area code of the city I desire to move to. It was a big step, and I did it.


----------



## jadetine

Someone had her baby a few days ago and she's doing well! I'm not gonna call her out, but I'm happy for her! I luv dem babbies!
There are so many new art shops in The Museum thread! I don't know what I want to request, but I'm excited!
I am super proud of the Genshin Impact signature I made for @EchoNyx (though I'm trying not to pat myself on the back too much)
Click 

for full size: 
I am learning knew techniques, and although there are plenty of flaws, I think I'm ready to take off the training wheels of using lineart as a paint-bucket border and progress to painting over it.

The weather was cool enough today for me to weed the garden and to enjoy some light showers.
My son is improving on his potty training (fingers crossed). It has been a huge stressor for years, and I see hope that he will become independent in this matter...


----------



## xara

my day got off to a bit of a rocky start and i’ve felt pretty sluggish all day, but i’m pleased to report that i had another good day today in spite of all that! ^_^

❁ the situation that i’ve been dealing with since last week (my school unenrolled me without telling me and i wasn’t informed until the night before what was supposed to be my first day) has finally been resolved! after talking with my vice principal and guidance counsellor on the phone today, i have officially been reenrolled and will be starting class either tomorrow or thursday!! i’m nervous about starting a few days late, but i’m so relieved that this whole mess is finally over. 
❁ ^^ speaking of that, i’m also really happy that my dad handled the whole situation better than i thought he would. he usually loses his **** when it comes to my schooling, but he’s stayed calm and even reassured me that this wasn’t my fault, which was nice. :’)
❁ okay last school-related thing i promise LOL, but today i had to fill out a student profile for one of my teachers, and rather than not mentioning it like i normally do, i asked her if she could call me by my preferred name (xara) instead of my birth one. i’m anxious about having done that lol, but i’m also very proud of myself! now i just need to muster up enough courage to ask the rest of my teachers + bring it up to my guidance counsellor.
❁ found a new editing style for my acnh photos that i’m happy with! i’ve been struggling with this for a few days now, so i’m happy that i finally found something that i like! fingers crossed that i don’t get sick of it anytime soon lmao.
❁ read 2 new fanfics and loved them! they were both so well written, and one even made me cry aha.
❁ my mom picked me up some more things while she was out today, including more of my favourite soda, chocolate milk and medication that i’ve been needing! 
❁ cuddled with my kitty. i was waiting for my vice principal to call me back at the time, and she helped soothe my nerves a lot. <3
❁ just got finished making some spontaneous art of @/xSuperMario64x’s new webkinz plushies! i’ve never been inspired so quickly before, so that was nice lol. i’m also pretty happy with how it turned out! 


Spoiler: 🍓❄️


----------



## Dunquixote

Been dealing with a bit of depression for the last few days, but happy about a few things. I finished a drawing and can definitely see a big difference between this drawing and the last food one I did.

Got almost enough gems to do another multi in my gacha game but I probably should start saving again for Shanks vs Whitebeard unit. Probably will go ahead and spend them as soon as I hit the amount I need to pull.  I forgot when I pulled again but I got a special anniversary unit that I wanted and a Zoro legendary unit that I didn’t have (and was starting to kinda want). 

A friend on a discord server requested that I do an Ignis drawing when I told her about my FFXV food drawing and how I was contemplating adding an Ignis chibi or something below the plate (or attempt it). So I got a project to do after I get done with Shellzilla’s rep which I will start working on tomorrow . I’m nervous and excited. My people drawing skill and anatomy is still the same—very bad, but depending on how I draw it, this could be another opportunity to improve.


----------



## Bloodflowers

My husband had a minor surgery on his foot yesterday and he’s being a bit cranky due to the pain but I’m just relieved that he is going to be okay  Last night I watched him play Dark Souls for about 4 hours and it was so much fun! I’m not very good at that game but he let me fight some enemies and ring a church bell and I only died because I fell off a ledge. I’m getting better


----------



## Autumn247

My book I ordered is out for delivery today.  I'm happy because it seemed like it was lost in the mail system or something because it didn't come at the latest expected delivery date (yesterday), but the tracking info finally updated and it's coming today!!  I'm excited because it is about maintaining recovery from eating disorders, which is what I'm working on.  

I'm also happy about this thread too, I love reading all the different things that make people happy each day, it brings me a lot of joy  

I'm glad I have an appointment with my primary care doctor tomorrow so I can get back on meds for GERD (acid reflux).  I've been waiting for this appointment for well over a month and a half.  He's only in the clinic on Thursdays so it's hard to get an appointment with him.

The tea thread in this forum inspired me to make a cup of tea, so now I'm enjoying a cup of black tea in my Zelda mug  ❤


----------



## Midoriya

Absolutely nothing, and that's okay.


----------



## Soigne

i ordered a new watch today and it'll get here the day after my birthday! plus today is the last day of the week that i have to work at both my jobs, so the rest of the week should be easy sailing.


----------



## Foreverfox

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm happy that I did my civic duty and voted today. Now just gotta hope this election goes the way I want it to.


----------



## Sophie23

My mum’s new boyfriend gave me necklace with a cat on a moon on ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Koopadude100 said:


> -Got kangaroo yoshi in mario kart tour on the 8th try, and i'm honestly pretty happy with him


honestly had to do a Google search on this, he's so hilarious and cute 


yesterday my leopard plushies were both set to arrive on Saturday, but now the blue one should arrive tomorrow and the pink one on Friday. I'm surprised the USPS is working so fast but the closer they come to me the more excited I get!!

also my mom ended up paying the full price of my dog's flea collar, since I've been helping out at home so much. I'm super grateful


----------



## DaisyFan

Happy Independence Day to most of the Central American countries! I'm going to celebrate later today!


----------



## Orius

This.





It's a strange, melancholic feeling. Getting all 150 Pokémon (well, technically, 152, including Mew and Meltan) feels like the end of a journey, yet it also feels a little empty. I've done it! I've reached the goal! And now there's not much else to be done. lol

Will probably take a break before I start "Let's Go, Eevee". Like a long break.


----------



## Flyffel

My fake dogs calling me their prince.


----------



## TheDuke55

I was able to get started on weather-proofing my planter boxes. Took an entire can of weatherproof stain to finish two of them, but at least I know they're ready for whatever next year throws at them. Still got two more to paint and then I can cover them in epoxy. But being able to get started is half the battle and I'm glad about that.

Also making a good bit of extra cash with my produce stand. And I started so late this year. I can only imagine what I would be making had I started from the beginning. Next year I am just going to start selling early and freeze whatever gets old and doesn't sell.



Flyffel said:


> My fake dogs calling me their prince.


Forgive me for my ignorance, but what do you mean by fake dog? Like is it a robotic dog?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance, but what do you mean by fake dog? Like is it a robotic dog?


sidebar doggos

my dad made homemade chicken and noodles and it was really good, also gonna go to bed in a bit ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a relatively good day for me!

- I got off work at noon today because I had two appointments in the afternoon.
- I had my first appointment with a counselor today. She diagnosed me with anxiety and depression, which isn't a surprise, but it's nice to know for sure and be able to define what I'm dealing with. This was more of get-to-know-you meeting before really getting started, but she did give me a few tips to help manage my stress levels and I'm going to start implementing them right away.
- I went shopping for my niece's birthday present and found her an adorable wooden fantasy playset with a princess, a unicorn, a dragon and more. I love it so much! I hope she does too!
- I had my follow-up chiropractor appointment. My back was already starting to feel better today but I got another hour long massage, so hopefully I can sleep well tonight.
- I think I'm already in a better state of mind just knowing that I'm going to start addressing and working through my issues. I hope I can maintain this positive feeling for a while.


----------



## Nefarious

Deltarune chapter 2 is dropping in two days!! I can't wait!
I'm hoping for a glimpse of my boy Papyrus.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I think today was generally a good day for me:

I felt better today compared to yesterday. For some unknown reason, I was feeling a tad bit weak, but it was nothing serious and I'm back to good health.
There was this errand I had to do today. In fact, I was a little nervous in the past couple of days leading up to it. I'm glad I was able to get over it at least. Whatever the outcome may be, then so be it.
*Feel free to skip this point. *While I had to go out for a bit, I spotted an *MGC GT*. Welp that's the first time I've seen an MG car (which is short for Morris Garages) and that's another one I've learned to expand my car knowledge lol (think of the encyclopedia of fish and bugs in AC).
I played Gran Turismo 6 to complete more races while getting PIT-maneveured by a Ferrari on three occasions LOL and ACNH to check up on my island. I'm glad to be able to help Queenie once again since she's tied for being my favourite along with Sterling on my island. 



Nefarious said:


> Deltarune chapter 2 is dropping in two days!! I can't wait!
> I'm hoping for a glimpse of my boy Papyrus.


Hold up, really? Wow, I remember completing the first chapter back in 2019 and then waiting forever for the next one haha. I guess this is another point to add that made me happy today!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-After 2 other songs, my director finally decided our 2nd song for our concert. It's a nostalgic bop as well as one of my favorite songs so i'm really happy about that. (+our choreographer gave me candy for doing good which are usually given to the kids in the highest choir so that's a bonus)
-I remembered how to count rhythms, turns out i was just being a dummy when not being able to play songs all that well lol


----------



## Bluelady

I’m glad that I finished sewing the second set of straps for my niece’s canopy bed curtains. Now two more sets to go….

Also, my sister bought me a frappucino from Starbucks, my nephew was acting super cute today, and I got to play ACNH for a bit.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Happy that I got my first COVID dose today. Had some yummy lunch. Talked to my mom. Overall having a way better day than yesterday.


----------



## xara

a bit of a late night post since i was busy working on something for school, but today yesterday was a pretty good day! ☺

❁ today was my first day of school! it was a pretty chill day as i only had one class to attend, but it went fairly well and my teacher even dismissed everyone early, which was unexpected but very great! i’m honestly already kind of stressed out about this school year lol, but i’m so ****ing glad that i’m graduating in june and that this is it. i can’t wait to be done. 
❁ finally got around to watching the teaser for the first episode of _grey’s anatomy’s_ 18th season! the crossover with _station 19_ doesn’t interest me all that much, but i’m still excited for grey’s to be back!
❁ found out that i’m pretty close to 100% completing the “angling for perfection!” nm achievement in acnh! i only have 110 fish left to catch, which is super exciting!
❁ obtained one of my dream collectibles today, the yellow violet !! tysm again, @Miharu!! 
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ made my mom laugh with a joke i told earlier. :’)
❁ read a few new fanfics! i honestly lost count of how many lol, but i enjoyed them nonetheless!
❁ began working on an assignment for school, even though i wasn’t really feeling up to it. i’m proud of myself for getting some of it done, and it’s actually turning out okay so far! plus, i have until 11:59pm on monday to hand it in, so i’m happy that i don’t have to rush to complete it. 
❁ talked with my lovely friend @Blink. for a bit on discord! i suck ass at responding on there since i keep forgetting to turn notifs on i’m sorry! , but i always enjoy talking to her. ^_^
❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times. <3


----------



## jiny

i ordered a rose quartz necklace for myself today! it should arrive around the 22nd ^__^


----------



## Blink.

xara said:


> ❁ talked with my lovely friend @Blink. for a bit on discord! i suck ass at responding on there since i keep forgetting to turn notifs on i’m sorry! , but i always enjoy talking to her. ^_^


im watching you  

got to talk with @xara on discord and that meant i got to throw a bunch of emotes her way kek


----------



## xSuperMario64x

apparently both my plushies are arriving today, USPS says they're both out for delivery??? blessed day!!


----------



## Midoriya

I'm going to have two new part-time jobs soon, and I'm only a few days away from being in a new house!


----------



## Stella-Io

My boss brought her small dog to work today and she is so! Stinking! Cuuuuute! I love her she's so adorable she gives so many kisses and just wants snuggles and belly rubs.


----------



## _Rainy_

I thought I had art block, but it turns out I just needed a new tip for my digital pen. I’m back at it and pleased with my progress. I also slept in ridiculously late and I regret nothing because I’m sure I needed it. I also need to go to Harvy’s and catalog all of my new amiibos. All I need now is to murder a bunch of flies and I’m pretty happy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

they're heerreeeeee omg I love them so muchhhh  






I'm honestly amazed they got here at the same time considering the pink one was ordered two days before the blue one. but anyways they both came with little handwritten notes thanking me for my order (the note for the pink one even said "thank you for giving this little guy a new home!" I wanted to cry lol). the blue one is basically brand new, pink one looks like it's been played with but it's clean and doesn't have any tears/stains so that doesn't bother me. I'm so happy to add them to my collection!

tomorrow I'm gonna figure out their new names!! 



(also the blue one came with an unused code but I don't think I want to enter it cause I don't play online much anymore, plus the pink one didn't come with a tag. might sell it but idk.)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Oof, my draft got deleted and I don't remember what I wrote a couple days ago. XD

*Yesterday (Sep 15):*
- Obtained a White Cosmos today. Thank you again, @Miharu!  
- Looked into writing the National Professional Practice Exam (NPPE) for Professional Engineers. I'm planning on writing it in February 2022 while it will probably still be held online and contain no essay questions.

*Today (Sep 16): *
- Had a productive day at work. 
- @Plume finished a commission I plan on gifting to my older sister who's living overseas.   I'm so in love with it and I hope my sis is delighted as I am by the art! Thank you so much again!!


----------



## -Lumi-

Some ups and downs over the last few days!

-I didn't get the job I was really hoping for. I am really bummed about it but the employer was super nice and said she would keep my resume on file and contact me if another position opens up. I really hope something does because I would love to work there.  

-My eyeshadow palette came today! A day early which is really nice and it's been a lovely pick me up with the job thing. Maybe it wasn't the wisest idea to buy an eyeshadow palette before knowing if I was actually employed but... it's here now. It's absolutely gorgeous! Pink is my favourite colour and this new palette is full of pink with a couple purples too. I only have really one other matte pink eyeshadow which thankfully is different from the ones in this palette! It's super cute and I was able to rearrange the colours in the palette so they're going in a light to dark gradient.

-My girlfriend and I are watching Bly Manor! I watched the whole thing when it released _but_ she's been dragging her feet, lol. Never finished the last two episodes but since we're watching it together this year they'll have no choice but to finish it! We watched the first episode the other night and will be hopefully watching the second tonight. 

-I _finally_ made it to the grocery store. I didn't get everything I needed by a long shot but I got a few odds and ends that we definitely needed, so that's good. I got some maple syrup so I'm hoping to make some pancakes soon!!


----------



## oak

I bought a new striped turtleneck in fall colours today and it brought me serotonin to purchase the item. I also bought a huge haul of groceries and after I put it all away I just stared at the stuff in the pantry and it gave me a great deal of satisfaction. I tell myself this is why I keep going to work, so I can keep buying turtlenecks and groceries and pet food/supplies cause that crap is very expensive.


----------



## Autumn247

I talked with my primary care doctor today, he wants to see me in person to discuss me getting back on two meds I used to be on, so he set up an appointment for September 30th, I'm glad it's soon and not like months later.  

Maintenance is coming tomorrow to fix/change the batteries in my smoke alarm because it keeps randomly going off, which is super annoying, so I'm happy about that.

I ate fairly well/healthy today w/o restricting or bingeing.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm feeling pretty good again today!

- Last night, I made a minor change to my schedule that was recommended by my counselor. I swapped out my screen time right before bed and read a book instead. I don't know if it was just a coincidence because I didn't sleep much the night before, but I slept a bit better last night. I fell asleep sooner and slept a little deeper. I'm hoping that it was due to the changes I made so that my sleep will continue to improve.

- My work day wasn't very stressful. Rather than feeling pressured to do everything at once, I took one thing at a time and didn't feel overwhelmed. It wasn't a super busy day so I don't know if I can keep that up permanently, but I had gotten myself in the mode where I felt it necessary to multi-task everyday and that wasn't healthy for me.

- I'm still in a pretty positive mood which is so rare for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot happened, but still a few things that made me happy :


While I didn't leave the house today, the weather was really nice especially with temperatures getting cooler again. A few weeks ago, it felt like being in a sauna.
Played Gran Turismo 6 (again) to win races with different cars. Most importantly, I didn't get spun out by a Ferrari this time. Either that or maybe I'm being more aware of my blindspots ever since those incidents lol.
I didn't draw today, but I did practice trying to get more comfortable with sketching lines and curves. I've noticed that I've been gripping my Wacom pen a little too much and that relaxing my hand a bit made the line quality a little better with more confidence as well. You can't stop me, curved lines!
Seeing other people's posts in this thread. Really nice to see others being happy with various things, both big and small.


----------



## Merielle

-My mom made some chocolate-covered strawberries and cherries today!!  They were really good! 
-Got a couple ACNH items I really wanted!


----------



## deana

I've survived another week now it's finally my days off for tomorrow and Saturday, I had some delicious chicken noodle soup for dinner, and there's a new update for Valheim so I am looking forward to checking that out!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ These just arrived today! They are even more delicious than I thought they’d be. They are chocolate sticks with banana cream.


Spoiler: bananasssssss








⬥ I got another eBay package mailed out. I’m still waiting on the payouts to process, but as a new seller they do take time.
⬥ Work was actually decent. It wasn’t too busy, being that it is a small company with not many employees. It was relatively slow for the whole shift.


----------



## xara

other than my stomach being a lil angry with me and me being unusually tired, i had a pretty good day today! ^_^

❁ received an unexpected but very lovely compliment on my collectible lineup from @Peach_Jam that made me smile! i honestly wasn’t expecting to receive any compliments when i created my current lineup, but the fact that other people are liking it as well makes me really happy! ☺
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ had to email my english teacher about a class expectation that makes me anxious (students’ cameras being on during class), but thankfully she was really understanding and has given me permission to have my camera off during class as long as i’m participating either verbally or through the chat!! this is honestly such a relief, and the fact that she was so understanding and kind made me really happy as well. plus, i’m also actually kind of proud of how i worded my email, too!
❁ @xSuperMario64x is using the art that i made for them as their avatar and i’m honestly so honoured and happy that they liked it!  also i’m so happy that your leopards arrived today!! they’re so cute! <3
❁ despite not feeling up to it due to my tummy issues and sleepiness, i managed to work on an assignment for school! i’m honestly pretty proud of myself for that aha. :’)
❁ i stepped out of my comfort zone a lot today. i’m a lil anxious that i may have put myself out there _too_ much lol, but i’m also proud of myself!


----------



## jiny

i bought myself a new phone case ^^


----------



## Orius

Bought a Animal Crossing edition 3DS XL second-hand from another person! A few minor scratches in the corner, but otherwise a good buy! Time to play New Leaf!!!


----------



## _Rainy_

I am a small chicken eagle


----------



## Autumn247

My whole apartment smells like banana bread right now because I’m baking some. It’s my first time making it by myself and it smells amazing. I can’t wait to try it! I’m so proud of myself
My package came
I’m excited about this weekend because  my sister is coming over and I’m gonna give her some of the banana bread


----------



## Ichiban

finally got around to fixing my pc, feels really good to have that behind me


----------



## oak

I made some oatmeal cookies with mini reese's pieces and they surprisingly turned out good. Usually when I baked the cookies come out too cakey or over cooked but not this time, heck yeah.


----------



## LadyDestani

Here's what I'm happy about today:

- It's Friday and I don't have to work for the next two days!
- I slept pretty well again last night and I'm looking forward to getting to sleep in over the weekend.
- I ordered a standing desk today to help with my back pain. It should arrive next Wednesday but I may not assemble it until the following weekend.


----------



## DaisyFan

I'm going to a concert soon! Man, I am excited for this!


----------



## Merielle

I can't really think of many singular incidents to mention specifically, but I feel like I have just been in kind of a good mood in general for most of the day! c: I definitely have some down days sometimes, so it's always nice when days like this happen.


----------



## skarmoury

as im typing this right now, i have a keyboard and mouse connected to my ipad!! im really so happy, i didn’t know i could love typing as much now. the keyboard is definitely worth it, it’s relatively cheap ($60) and I can replace the caps and switches for better quality of life later on. im just borrowing my dad’s mouse at the moment because a mouse wasn’t in my budget, but i think i can live with the hand-me-down right now until i can get my stipend from uni. <33 (i realized that the only downside to this keyboard is that i cant use emojis LOL)


----------



## Dunquixote

Still feeling a bit down but my mood is slowly starting to pick up. ☺

Been having fun chatting with friends and other members of this server I belong to.

My drawing for Draw the User Above You is coming along nicely. I’m coloring it now but may try to add some background or something else to it. I’m trying my best to make this one better than the last drawing I did for Shellzilla .


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Apparently I can sing (not terribly which is how I think my voice is) according to my friend, since we were singing on the bus
-Our team beat our rival school and the other band was really cool.
-Just overall a good day. Got to take naps throughout my classes.
also something to add: changed my name to something swaggy instead of weirding out each time i hear my name.


----------



## _Donut_

Back from a week long trip with my best friend. We had a blast but I'm also glad I'm finally back home and can return to my normal routine!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Finally got a desk for my apartment, and I'm getting most of the rest of my furniture Monday + Wednesday so I'm looking forward to it! 

Was also able to go to the derm today for the first time after moving to get more Tretinoin


----------



## piichinu

i play ffxiv and everyone’s mad about the changes to one of the jobs I play so I’m happy I’ll have it all to myself in the future


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

*Yesterday (Sep 17):*
- After a hectic week of work, it was awesome to host another virtual games night for my team! We played Gartic Phone and City Guesser. Miraculously, I finished second in City Guesser, despite accidentally passing a turn due to time running out. XD
- I've been getting more responsibilities at work and I'm genuinely so proud of myself because I never imagined I would be doing the work I'm doing a year out of university. I'm (somehow) managing to juggle almost 10 different balls and I genuinely have no idea how.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I made someone really happy by giving away Raymond who I had since last year and they gave me 300 nmts for him. They were really overjoyed when they saw him and thanked me for giving them Raymond. If they are happy then I am happy.


----------



## Mad Aly

Just impulse-bought my first "official" tarot deck. (I already own a few decks that have a similar format as tarot and oracle cards, but none with the arcana.) The art is just _gorgeous_ and _stunning,_ to say the least; it completely pulled me in and captivated me in a way I can hardly put into words... Can't wait to get my hands on them and do some deep-diving!


----------



## Autumn247

Woke up early and had a peaceful morning, didn't get online for the first several hours of the day
Did some laundry, washed my comforter and blanket
Swept, and mopped the floors
Did the dishes
Took out the trash, and cleaned the trashcan 
Played some ukulele, practicing Jingle Bells
Overall it's been a productive day and I'm going to relax and read/play games/watch stuff for the rest of the day


----------



## Firesquids

Met some great new people yesterday who I could totally see being friends with, I hope they had as good a time as I did.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finished making the bandana for my fox and I'm really happy with how it turned out ☺








I'm finding that I'm rediscovering my love of plushies, the same love I had as a kid. I actually find happiness in these guys and I won't let anyone tell me that plushies are childish if they're one of the few things that truly bring me happiness. maybe if I learn to crochet or sew I can make little coats/clothes for them  

also had a pretty relaxing day, didn't get everything done I wanted to do but I did get some of my spreadsheet work done for my internship so that's good! hoping to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## oak

I bought a little ceramic pumpkin from Michael's craft store and now I get to paint it! It's actually 3 little pumpkins stacked on top of each other with the top one being the smallest and the bottom one the largest.


----------



## Stella-Io

I was at work today by the dryer doing laundry things. The door to the backroom I was in was open, so from the front of the store you can see all the way down. The washer & dryer machine are right in view too.

As I was standing there my boss came into work and brought her new puppy. I didn't even know the puppy was there until he RAN up to me for pets and stuff (he knows me he's been to the shop for like a week now). I hadn't even acknowledged, talked or looked at him yet but the way dogs just run up to me all happy like makes me happy

Also this was earlier this week but today's incident reminded me of this other thing that happened. One of my coworkers has a Chihuahua she brings to work, everyone loves the dog she's super cute and nice. She socializes the dog to the other workers, including me cause, hello, small adorable dog ofcourse I'm going to go say hi to her.

So one day as I'm saying hi to her petting and such, one of the other workers tells her to come over so she can say hi to the dog too. The dog goes over there for like a few seconds but then comes right back to me, which she hasn't done before. The dogs owner says the dog likes me☺ The dog used to be shy around me but she actually approached me it was so super cute.


----------



## milktae

I went to a cupsleeve event today with my bsf which was pretty fun since we got some stuff there! after that we went to this shopping center where we got a chocolate cheesecake (also one for my mom) and shared some shaved ice :] i also bought a bag which is nice since i didn’t have anywhere to put my stuff whenever I went out  (it was kind of expensive tho  )


----------



## LadyDestani

Today didn't start out the greatest, but I tried not to let it get to me. Instead of being upset about being woken up early by the neighbors, I turned it into a productive day. I bathed and brushed my dog. He feels so soft and clean now. I also washed two loads of laundry and paid the bills, plus took care of some of my own hygiene stuff. So now that all that is done, hopefully I can rest and sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## jiny

i bought some new clothes and some beauty products today!! ^__^


----------



## deana

I took a shift at work instead of having a day off today, whoops lol I treated myself to a pumpkin spice latte to make up for it. 

While I was out I was able to buy some Animal Crossing Amiibo cards (series 1). It was the very last package in the store and I got Flo's amiibo card in it so if that isn't fate I don't know what is. Then we got take out for dinner so I didn't have to cook and now just having a nice evening playing games with my partner


----------



## duckvely

i played monopoly (animal crossing version) with my sister


----------



## Midoriya

*insert gif of Steve Harvey running down the audience aisles slapping everyone's hands one by one*

"Survey says... you get a like, you get a like, everybody gets a like!!!"

---

Anyway, I've been MIA for several days moving from my old house into a new one, and it's honestly _so _refreshing. I no longer live somewhere that has any connection to my mom, and while I'll continue to remember her well in my heart, I no longer feel held back by the grief from her death. I'm also very close to starting two new jobs, which I'm super excited about. Lastly, I've pretty much finished unpacking my new room. My shelves are lined with plenty of photos, cards, books, and other things. I put a crap load of heart into decorating my room, and it looks fantastic. I even have enough signed sports memorabilia to have my own sectional of it. 

I'll never forget all the memories I made growing up, and now I'm finally ready to move forward with my life.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Diluc said:


> *insert gif of Steve Harvey running down the audience aisles slapping everyone's hands one by one*
> 
> "Survey says... you get a like, you get a like, everybody gets a like!!!"
> 
> ---
> 
> Anyway, I've been MIA for several days moving from my old house into a new one, and it's honestly _so _refreshing. I no longer live somewhere that has any connection to my mom, and while I'll continue to remember her well in my heart, I no longer feel held back by the grief from her death. I'm also very close to starting two new jobs, which I'm super excited about. Lastly, I've pretty much finished unpacking my new room. My shelves are lined with plenty of photos, cards, books, and other things. I put a crap load of heart into decorating my room, and it looks fantastic. I even have enough signed sports memorabilia to have my own sectional of it.
> 
> I'll never forget all the memories I made growing up, and now I'm finally ready to move forward with my life.


That's really awesome to hear, Diluc! I did notice you weren't online for a day at least, but I'm pretty sure this was the reason why since you did mention previously that you moved into a new house. I've seen you stay persistent in whatever life is throwing at you and getting two jobs as a result! I don't know everything that you're going through, but I'm sure your mother would be proud of you for getting to this point. Such a great thing to hear from my friend.


----------



## Merielle

-Transferred all the finished pages from my busted sketchbook to a file!  I still need to do something with the remaining blank pages since the sketchbook isn't really usable anymore, but I'm happy I don't have to worry about the finished pages anymore.  Some of the rings are so out-of-place that the book can't close properly, and I was worried it was going to start bending the pages.
-Won pochy's giveaway!!  There's some higher-end collectibles I want to start saving up for, so this will definitely help.
-Played some more DQXI S today!  Mostly a lot of forging and resource-gathering—I'm hoping to perfectly forge every possible piece of equipment, so I've started working towards that.  I'm all set up to farm seeds of skill next time I play too!
-Added a new desktop wallpaper to my rotation!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Went to work and generally had a good day! Went to Dunkin afterwards to get a pumpkin cold brew :3
Changed the keycaps on my keyboard to make it look nice c:
My manager bought me a soda/pop/soft-drink today at work on his day off ;w; He came in to buy some things, and asked if I wanted something to drink! He's normally super grouchy and this meant the world to me!
Finally getting some progress done in AC:NH! I had to restart my island because of a brainfart on my end when I got a new Switch, so I'm glad I'm able to get some stuff done c:
Now, I'm just relaxing and listening to some good tunes! ^w^
Today was a good day!


----------



## Sophie23

I think I’ve mastered terraforming on Acnh


----------



## Orius

So, thanks to @Sasey, I learned about treasure islands today and that immediately solved my layout problem because now... I have about, let's see... 999 million, 999 thousand, and 999 bells in my ABD. Not much, just the max amount of bells I could get from the treasure island of a local Singaporean I found on Carousell (Singaporean third party merchant site like Amazon/eBay). So now I am free. And God said, "Let there be bells forever, and there are bells forever."

How much did I pay for access to the treasure island? Eh, just a discountable rate of $60 for an entire month. I don't really need one month to clear off the island of all its catalogues and furniture and DIYs, but it's a good rate should I need something I don't have in the future, like the museum donations that I could actually bring home and donate to my own museum! Finally, the power of money triumphs for uncreative and lazy people like me! LMAO And who says laziness never pays? Well, technically, I'm still the one paying, so I guess it _doesn't_ actually pay and actually cost me money... but details, details.

Man, it's almost pathetic for me to pay so much just for a video game. lol Just because I refuse to work hard and dislike challenges and like my games to be as relaxing as possible... but it's a lifestyle, I guess.

Anyway, the only problem I have remaining is that I'd have to time-travel if I want to move my buildings quickly... but I think I could wait. I have all the bells in the world right now, so I could just sit back and relax, and wait for the construction to be done. FINALLY! I CAN RELAX! lol

Anyway, expect major changes to my island journal soon. I've got a feeling that you're gonna see some pretty amazing stuff in the upcoming months... I've just acquired the Halloween and Christmas items too, so I'm sure they'll be put to good use.


----------



## _Rainy_

Ive been getting so many snuggles today from my bunnies. Also my blue tort bunny Sora is feeling so much better after having surgery


----------



## Autumn247

My sister called me, it was nice to hear from her.  She's been really busy with work lately so we haven't had a chance to talk or hang out much lately. 
I had a really good iced matcha latte.  I just put a cup of milk or almond milk in my shaker bottle, w/ a teaspoon of matcha powder, a splash of vanilla extract, ice cubes, and about a table spoon of honey, then shake it all up, and enjoy.  It's really good.  
I've been watching some older episodes of Pokémon and it has been helping with my anxiety, I think because it reminds me of when I was a little kid, brings back good memories, and anime in general usually puts me in a good mood. There's something about it
I watched another episode of the Haunting of Bly Manor, really enjoying it.
Have time to read my book tonight


----------



## Lightspring

I got a facial and am going out with my extended family to eat Japanese food. I might also be borrowing a guitar to practice on !


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm mainly just happy that I didn't have to work today. Also, I have a sweet husband who helped me out a lot today because I've been in a lot of pain.


----------



## Merielle

-Found new artwork of one of my favorite characters again!  Also added a couple more desktop wallpapers to my collection.
-Got to play some more DQXI S today and got a fair bit more done in that!


----------



## tessa grace

- I finally broke my art block and did a fun project!! I'm super pleased with how it turned out.
-I ordered a Toilet Bound Hanako-Kun poster for my room, and that won't be arriving for a while but I'm really excited to put it next to the MHA poster and records I own on the wall.
-Got to spend time with my family today. 
-Finished my math homework


----------



## Autumn247

I'm having a very bad day but one good thing is I bought some of the Sanrio sets in ACNH from a member here


----------



## Alienfish

Found out my used copy of _The Man on the Balcony_ was actually signed by Maj Sjöwall!(one of the authors). Idk who that Peter is who got the dedication and I didn't look when I bought it (mostly cause I was just happy to find an used copy of it!) so that was a cool surprise indeed!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m decorating my island and I sold some sanrio sets ^ to @Autumn247 here


----------



## Shellzilla_515

*September 19, 2021*

I had a fun time playing MK8D with Mairmalade and other users around here. I was giggling throughout the entire session while watching the madness unfold, with me being involved in some of them. I think I saw like three or four people run into the blue shell explosion lol.
*Feel free to skip this point. *Me and my family went out to complete a couple of things, but my sister wanted to go on a car stroll. So we did and had a good time. I saw numerous cars I've previously mentioned before, but the one that wasn't was a *Ferrari 458 Italia Spider*!
*September 20, 2021*

This next point is pretty much going to talk about one thing... I PASSED MY DRIVING TEST! I asked the driving examiner if my performance was bronze, silver, or gold. They said bronze and you know what, I don't care because I at least passed! I almost couldn't believe it.


Spoiler: The song that played in my head when I passed my driving test. If you know me, you know what game it is










Some of you might think I'm overreacting, but I waited for well over a year to book a test due to a huge backlog, especially since I took driving school back in 2019 with the pandemic being a huge contributor. Because of this, my skills were a bit rusty and had to practice parking at a parking lot with my dad leading up to this point. Not only that, but I had to wake up early since the place I had to go to was very far (and had a hard time sleeping too). Aaaand I had to go on the highway which I haven't been on at all, but I kept calm and stayed out of trouble, fortunately (gotta thank racing games for prepping me to drive at fast speeds). My driving instructor was with me the whole way through, so I wasn't on my own and accepted advice on minor mistakes I made. If you're curious what car I was driving, it was a *2017 Toyota Corolla*.

I'm surprised how the driving test only lasted for roughly 10 minutes. I had to do uphill parking, three-point-turn, parallel parking (which was a pain, but thankfully did just fine!), checking mirrors and blind spots, being observant in general, and following the laws of the road. I was coming up at this intersection as the lights were about to change, but I thought better and stopped instead as opposed to just going through and risk failing the test. Even the driving examiner told me what to do and not to do at the stoplights which I will gladly accept the advice. After I passed the test, I was told to pick up my temporary physical driver's licence, fist-bumped my driving instructor after telling them the good news, and then headed home all while it was sunny. 


Spoiler: The song that played when I graduated to a new licence class. Again, if you know me, you know what game it is










Even though I passed the test, there's still a lot of room for improvement which I will gladly do to be a much better driver. And no, I didn't see any cars worth mentioning since I was too busy focusing on the road. Now that I can drive on my own, I am SO going to play a huge playlist of video game music and confuse my family as a result lol. You bet your bells I'm going to play Drivin' on the empty streets. 
I also can't believe I got my licence before Spongebob even did, if he ever will that is.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I had the yummiest piece of chocolate cake at work this morning that I think has set my mood for the rest of the week and this tweet had me giggling as I can't not imagine this on ACNH from now on. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370762592390643714


----------



## Dunquixote

Just got a gift card in the mail for doing a survey that I did not know was that kind of survey; I thought it was just paperwork for a doctor’s appointment or something. I might be able to get a game or something else I want with it .

I’m almost done with the drawing for Draw the User above you (sorry Shellzilla for how long it is taking; background ended up being a bit of a project). Just got some more of the background to finish and the ground to do; not sure how much longer that will take for me to do. I’m happy with how the background turned out; I experimented quite a bit .

Been having fun playing my gacha game .

I was worried about some repost I made since I didn’t want to annoy anyone and just wanted to show appreciation about something. I think it ended up okay though so I am happy about that .

Still a bit down and unhappy about a handful of things but feel like things have been overall getting better at least mood wise.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got some rearranging done in my room and my little table/chair/tv area is more cozy now, and my VHS tapes are more accessible. I also have more space to put game consoles to hook up to this tv.

also _finally_ got the spreadsheet done for the orchestra I'm interning for, I had to put in about 80-90 names, their availability for 6 different concerts, and their vaccination status. many people still haven't replied so I'll have to keep it updated as more responses come in. I'm just glad to have it pretty much done, such a daunting task.

also also jadetine finished the stamp of Leopold I requested and I love it so much! I'm gonna put it in my signature with her other drawing she made for me :3


----------



## LadyDestani

There are a few things that I'm happy about today:

- My back is feeling significantly better today. Although I'm still in some pain, I can actually stand and sit and walk today which is a huge improvement from yesterday.

- I finally did some journaling last night, which was another of my counselor's recommendations. I was in such a bad mood and I do think it helped calm me down some before bed.

- Work wasn't quite as bad as I expected it to be today. We found what could have been a major issue at 4pm on Friday, so I was dreading what Monday would be like, but it turns out there was a simple explanation and everything was fixed quickly.


----------



## xara

Spoiler: thoughts



i haven’t posted in here in a few days and to be honest, i feel kind of gross and wrong about posting now after everything that happened today. however, despite how awful the past few days have been, and how uncertain my future is, i have to try and focus on the positives, because i think that’s what my grandmother would want me to do. she could be an incredibly cruel woman at times, but she was also incredibly strong; no matter how much pain she was in or what hardships she went through, she always kept moving forward and did all that needed to be done. that’s what i want to do, too. i may not be able to make her proud in the ways she wanted, but i can at least try and make her proud by moving forward and taking care of myself, and focusing on the good instead of the bad is what i need to do rn.


*friday (09/17)*
❁ received fauna’s photo in acnh!!
❁ tried voortman bakery’s strawberries & creme crispi bites for the first time, and they’re delicious! i definitely need to get some more of them.  
❁ my kitty meowed at me several times and took a nap in my room. <3

*saturday (09/18)*
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ cuddled with my kitty! ^_^

*sunday (09/19)*
❁ completed and handed in the assignment for english class that i’ve been working on! 
❁ completed my dual self-portrait for my visual arts class! it was honestly frustrating as hell to draw as i’ve never done something so complex before, but it actually turned out better than i thought. :’)


Spoiler: i’m gonna regret sharing this lol









❁ cuddled with my kitty! 

*today (09/20) *
i feel so gross for including today, but a few good things actually did happen despite me losing my grandmother, which of course is odd and feels wrong to say.
❁ created some artwork that i’m honestly really proud of!! i’ve also received a few compliments on it, which made my day a bit brighter . definitely one of my favourite artworks that i’ve created thus far! 
❁ read a new fanfic! i didn’t have time over the weekend to read as i was busy with school assignments, so it was nice to be able to read and take my mind off things today.
❁ cuddled with my kitty and she took a nap in my room. <3


----------



## BakaRina

Today I finished up a few light novels that I had begun reading a while ago and now I can read the next books in the series for them. I still have a lot of unread books to get to, but I’m slowly getting to them, so I cannot complain. 

Managed to snag a copy of Xena: Warrior Princess the complete collection and cannot wait for it to arrive this week. 

I also watched a few episodes of The A Team while I relaxed and level grinded in Persona Q2, so that was nice. I’ll watch more episodes tomorrow if I’m in the mood for it then.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the federal election is over and the Liberals retained their minority government, with a lot of that due to me being relieved that my fears of a Conservative government weren't realized. although the seats staying mostly the same makes the election almost pointless lmao


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I came across this new anime about hockey, and I’m super hyped. I love hockey and it’s nice to see the sport incorporated into an anime. It was just recently brought to my attention, but I plan on watching it once it releases.
⬥ I received my direct deposit from eBay this morning. This is definitely a side hustle I can get used to. I also listed a few more items for sale, so hoping to make some sales soon.  
⬥ I managed to research a bit more for my relocation, although I learned that there will be negativity when asking any questions. It is better to just keep things to yourself. That’s better than listening to the naysayers and people trying to compare their experiences to yours. Your situation not working out doesn’t mean mine won’t either. I’m planning on keeping my plans to myself and just taking things as they come. 
⬥ I’m not suffering through another winter with snowfall. This is a big one for me.


----------



## mocha.

Today was my first day of university! It was a stressful morning navigating the roads and finding somewhere to park but I made it & it was lovely to meet my classmates in person


----------



## Alienfish

- Picked up my new id card as it was finished today. I look ridiculous but my new one is running out next week, so yeah need it.
- Got my package from Japan (some old issues of an idol magazine, an autograph, and a picture-thing of Tsubasa Imai & a mini-uchiwa).
- Got to borrow a DVD box from a friend


----------



## hakutaku

I slept a lot and had a relaxing day after being super busy yesterday with uni and my brother coming over for dinner   The Halloween event in one of my fav pet sim games started this week, and I'm hyped for it! Also, the new series of The Great British Bake Off starts tonight! I watch it every year with my mum,,


----------



## Autumn247

I've had a relaxing day so far today
Made a good smoothie 
Talked my my apartment case manager and she said she put the referral through so I can start going to that self-care group on the last Fridays of each month


----------



## Sophie23

I won a giveaway on here


----------



## oak

My partner had a job interview today and got the job! Him and his whole entire office got laid off at the beginning of last year due to covid so I'm just so happy to see things turning around for him.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today i’ve been feeling down even though it was a special occasion but there have been quite a bit that made me happy. 

I’m so happy @Shellzilla_515 liked the drawing I did; I had a lot of fun doing it and looking at some different styles like for the waves and the clouds . 



Spoiler: food for Special occasion






My mom got me sushi, the good kind .



I got a cute picture of my cat 



Spoiler






sorry it is upside down. i love getting pictures of her yawning



My favorite artist posted art online again; she has been having issues with the social media’s support and people hacking her account. I really hope her troubles are gone. She inspires me so much! Her new artwork even though I am not familiar with the game is so amazing! I can’t wait to see her post more . 

Might post again depending on the results of a banner I might pull on tonight for my gacha game .


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Got to hang out with one of my coworkers today! Got some good food + a new necklace and shirt!
Played Animal Crossing for a bit. Finally got Marty to move to my island ^w^
Went to Dunkin' twice today! Coffee is soo good!! c:
Vibing to music! Today was a really good day :3


----------



## LadyDestani

@xara I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother and I hope you are doing ok. It is fine to find some things to be happy about, even when dealing with a tragedy. It's what helps us move forward and gives us hope. I wish you all the best.

Some things I'm happy about today:

- My back is feeling even better than yesterday. I have a chiropractor appointment tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully they can fix me up again.

- I have my second counseling appointment tomorrow afternoon as well. I've been taking their advice after the first visit and it's been helping some, so I'm looking forward to continuing the process.

- I only work a half-day tomorrow because of my appointments.

- Despite several issues coming up at work today, I didn't let it throw me into a panic. I kept my cool, worked through one thing at a time, and as a result didn't feel so overwhelmed like I have been lately.


----------



## jiny

i didnt have any homework today and my wildflower iphone case finally shipped out today! im super excited to use it when it arrives c:


----------



## xara

today was peaceful. i spent most of my day either sleeping or with my family, but despite everything that’s happened and how odd it is not having my grandmother here, i feel emotionally and mentally lighter than i did yesterday. times are tough, but i’ll be okay. <3

❁ watched the trailer for the 4th and final season of _on my block_! it’s coming out a lot sooner than i expected, but i’m excited! i still need to watch s3 of _sex education_ and the trailer for s3 of _you_ lol.
❁ added 2 new clothing items to my acnh catalog!!
❁ bought the september birthstone (sapphire) collectible in honour of a close friend of mine’s birthday today. 
❁ got 2x nook points. 
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ my parents picked me up some of my favourite soda (voltage mountain dew) while they were out. 
❁ i showed my mom the art that i’ve made this year for the first time. i’m not really sure what prompted me to do so as sharing things that i‘ve created with my family makes me uncomfortable, but it felt really important tonight. it didn’t matter that my mom didn’t completely understand the camp bell tree art or that the self portrait i made isn’t the best because i think it helped take her mind off of things, and that makes it worth it to me. i don’t regret it at all and am glad that i shared my art with her. i’ll do my best to do that more often from now on. 



LadyDestani said:


> @xara I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother and I hope you are doing ok. It is fine to find some things to be happy about, even when dealing with a tragedy. It's what helps us move forward and gives us hope. I wish you all the best.



thank you so much. 

i’m happy to hear that you didn’t let things at work get to you and that your back is feeling better today! i hope that your back continues to feel good and that your appointments go well tomorrow. : )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

two days ago I went to the local craft store to pick up some embroidery kits, ended up getting one cross stitch kit and one plastic canvas kit. starting them was a little intimidating since I've barely done anything like this besides sewing buttons and a small costume i made a few years ago.

yesterday I started the plastic canvas kit and once I figured out what I was doing I really enjoyed it! I wanted to find a new hobby that doesn't involve staring at a screen so hopefully I can keep up with these two kits and really enjoy my time with them 

also my tiger plush should be here Friday and I'm really excited about that! 


edit: I forgot to mention, today is the first day of autumn here in the northern hemisphere! it's cold and rainy outside, perfect weather to curl up in a warm blanket and work on my plastic canvas kit ☺


----------



## Foreverfox

My birthday is tomorrow!  looking forward to spending the day with my husband and son.  also, should finish up some art I've been working on in the next day or two!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm having a really good day.  My mood is a lot better than it was the past couple days, I feel optimistic.  My focus is better, so I've been able to read a lot.  I spent some time outside, the weather is nice.  It's cloudy, a little sunny, and breezy.  It's the first day of autumn!! 

Looking forward to Friday!

Right now I'm just listening to some music and browsing the forum.  I might log onto my ACNH island in a little bit.

I'm also excited about the protein smoothie I'm having later for dinner.  It has vanilla protein powder, butternut squash, and cinnamon in it, it tastes really good, like the fall


----------



## StarlitGlitch

It's the Autumn Equinox which is a national holiday here in Japan   

Hopefully I can unpack a lot of things, finish a video I started working on, maybe work on a translation, and walk around town.


----------



## LadyDestani

It hasn't been a terribly good day, but I am glad that I got off of work early and both my counseling and chiropractor appointments went well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I worked on my plastic canvas kit some more, watched AVGN/James and Mike Mondays, and I also spent a lot of time with my dog and kitten so that was nice. I did have to go out for a few min in the rain/cold to get my mom's prescriptions but I got to wear a thick warm pullover. so glad it's autumn now, I hope it stays cool outside! ☺


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Woke up to a package for me from my mom. It got here insanely quick. Was probably supposed to wait until my birthday to open it but whatever. She sent me a new phone  I'm so glad because my 5s was so out of date.

But perhaps even better, she sent the copy of New Leaf that I thought I had completely lost!! And right now I'm looking at my old town that I haven't seen in over 5 years. It kinda makes me wanna cry lmao


----------



## Dunquixote

Still feeling down but am happy because event in gacha ended on the hardest difficulty map and I managed to stay in the top 2000ish rank. Got a unit that I wanted in a new banner in this game.  

Had some laughs with some acquaintances and friends on this server I am on at least . Some of us may be watching some more anime when one of my friends gets time from school work; I was very happy they pinged me so I could see they still wanted to watch it with me .


----------



## xara

today was a bit gloomier than yesterday was weather-wise and energy-wise, but it was still a moderately decent day... even though i spent most of it sleeping again lol. :’)

❁ received carmen’s photo in acnh!! i also managed to tt her out afterwards sorry, carmen! >_<, and am very excited to go island hopping later! 
❁ my lovely friends @Dunquixote and @Roxxy sent me some adorable kitty photos!! i appreciate them so much, along with everyone else who has checked up on me over the past couple of days. i suck at expressing gratitude, but i really do appreciate you all so much. thank you. 
❁ i’m super happy about and excited for the nintendo direct tomorrow! i’m not sure if anything about animal crossing will be mentioned, but i’m excited regardless. it feels nice to have something to look forward to. :’)
❁ helped out my family quite a bit today. i even made my mom laugh earlier, which felt great. <3
❁ my kitty was being very clingy tonight, which i thought was adorable... until i realized that she was only sucking up to me so that i’d give her some treats LOL. it was still pretty adorable, though, and i of course gave in to her. 
❁ my mom will be starting counselling next week! i’m very happy for her and am glad that she’ll be getting some help, though the timing is definitely pretty ironic lol.
❁ it’s been rainy and cold all day, which i’m definitely not complaining about! i currently have my window open so that some cold air will get in, and my room already feels cooler, which i’m very happy about!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

xara said:


> today was a bit gloomier than yesterday was weather-wise and energy-wise, but it was still a moderately decent day... even though i spent most of it sleeping again lol. :’)
> 
> ❁ received carmen’s photo in acnh!! i also managed to tt her out afterwards sorry, carmen! >_<, and am very excited to go island hopping later!



Those flower bullet notes look so cool! Such a good idea to color them


----------



## xSuperMario64x

first morning I've actually woken up cold (it's 48°F outside!), I bundled under my blankets and it was nice ☺

also managed to wake up at 6:30 so that's cool!


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is my birthday!!! And I woke up to a lovely surprise from my bestie!


----------



## mocha.

for uni today we went to the beach, I'm really proud of myself for driving there as I'm usually really anxious when going new places. I had SO much fun (I'm training to be a children's teacher so we basically got to be kids again for a few hours) & met some lovely people. I can tell I'm really going to enjoy this course!
I ordered some makeup bits which arrived today! I also may have ordered the wrong spf as it came in a huge bottle.. I'm sure it'll still be fine to use on my face lol.
since it's getting colder I wanted to get a fleece & managed to get 2 for a really affordable price!
I had a lovely mocha (hehe) from Starbucks 
Overall, I'm just extremely proud of myself for getting this far. I have struggled with my mental health for years and have always been too shy to follow my dreams and do what I actually want to do. I am now monitoring & handling my mental health better than I've ever been able to before, I am at university (something I never imagined would be possible), I have bought a house with the person I love most & have a hobby (making art) which I adore. I've never been more optimistic about the future which is huge for me as I didn't really envision a future for myself.

Moral of the story: you're never too old to follow your dreams & you can do whatever you put your mind to. You just need to believe in yourself ♡


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy because I got some good sleep.  I was worried I wouldn't because I've been in the process of coming off two of my medications, and typically I'm unable to sleep more than 3-4 hours without them.  I'm finishing up some laundry right now.  I feel good, I'm on 2 less meds than I was on and I'm very happy about that.  I wanted to be on less since I was on 6 meds plus an as needed med (for schizoaffective disorder bipolar type), now I'm only on 4 meds, and 1 as needed med, which I feel is more reasonable. I'm hopeful that being off the other two helps me lose some weight and have a bit more energy.  

My mood is really good, I've been spending more time out of being shut up in my bedroom 24/7 and have been in other parts of my apartment for a change.  Tomorrow I get to go to my self-care group so I'm excited about that.  I haven't had much social interaction in the past few months so it should be nice, I've been getting lonely honestly, even though I am an introvert.

Happy birthday @Foreverfox   ❤  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went to Salvation Army and found a working tape rewinder for $5 so now I can watch my movies!  

I also stopped by Hobby Lobby to see if they had any plastic canvas kits. they had the materials but no kits, so instead I picked out a really small cross-stitch kit with a fox on it. prob go back another time when i have an idea for my own project. I also bought the little ceramic fox I saw last time I went a few weeks ago. it was pricey but I couldn't resist, he's so adorable!


----------



## Sophie23

*. There’s an Nintendo Direct today (Acnh update plz!) 

. I got some cute paths for my island 

. I moved the last of my villagers houses, now it looks nice and tidy*


----------



## g u a v a

ive been playing wild world for a little each day and it's been filling the void left by the latest release.  

coffee was good today


----------



## Parkai

got a nice workout in!


----------



## Stella-Io

I got to see my boss's little dog at work today. She is so adorable and so sweet♡

This part was yesterday but I forgot to put it here. I had a *bonus* doggie encounter.

Yesterday I went to the restaurant to go eat lunch. As I walk to the entrance, I pass by someone's Golden Retriver sitting by their table. She (I assume the dog is a she, I think the dog had a pink collar on) wagged her tail as I passed by cause I smell interesting to her (I smell like dogs due to work) but I pass by not saying hi or anythin.

As I'm sitting eating my lunch I guess the dog gets loose of whatever was keeping her leash in place. She gets up and slowly walks torwards me. I say hi to her and grab her leash so she doesn't continue to walk away. She was very nice she just sat there and as I petted her, she put her head on my leg, so cute. The owner does quickly realize the dog got loose and came over to get her.

Before anyone says anything, yes I am aware the situation could have gone alot worse, she could have jumped up on me and attacked or jumped to the table to get my food. If the dog didn't seem so calm as she was then my actions would have been different. And yes I know that a dog can appear calm then snap, esp since I've seen crazy/high energy Goldens at work multiple times. But, also, dog pets.


----------



## amylase

I received wonderful news today... I got a job offer to work from home.


----------



## LadyDestani

Here are some things I'm happy about today:

- The weather was absolutely perfect in my opinion. It's been rainy and gloomy the past few days and that affects my moods, but today was sunny, just about the perfect temperature (not too hot, not too cold), and there was a soft breeze occasionally.

- I slept better last night. I was very tired and slept deeper than I normally do. I wish I could have stayed asleep longer.

- My mood is generally a bit better today than it has been the past few days.

- I had some frustrating things to deal with at work, but I took a deep breath and tackled them one at a time instead of getting overwhelmed.

- Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Bluelady

It’s my niece’s birthday! I bought her some Pretty Cure items. They were a bit pricey and difficult to get; but I hope that she likes them. The Nintendo direct brought a nice dose of joy as well.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pay-day! a nice lil paycheck for myself c:
went to help my grandma around her house today bc she got her knee replaced and its hard for her to move around. hearing her tell me how grateful she is made me happy!
got étoile to move to my island! was rlly pleased to see that :3 she's super duper cute!
got some coffee from mcdonalds bc i needed caffeine... thanks lil bro for the sweet sweet coffee plug <3
doing lots of trades on nookazon on my day off from my irl job makes me feel productive and very satisfied with my life xD


----------



## Neb

I toured my new campus today and ate Thai food with one of my moms!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today has been fairly eventful for me, though a huge wall of text says otherwise so I'll put it in a spoiler:


Spoiler




I'm finally getting around to drawing Koopadude100's OC for the "Draw the User Above You" thread. I already made some decent progress and am happy that my curved line sketches look a little more relaxed thanks to practicing in this area in the past couple of days. I hope I'll finish it within a couple of days.
I played Gran Turismo 6 and tuned a *Ferrari 288 GTO* to the point it had over double its original power lol (originally had 394 HP, was tuned to 879 HP). It was so powerful that it was quite tricky to handle since it wasn't designed to cope with so much power. Because of this, it wanted to spin out at every opportunity, but it felt so satisfying being able to tame the prancing horse while keeping it clean with no incidents. It's actually competent against the more modern cars! Eventually, I tried to figure out its top speed and somehow managed to reach 510 km/h after tweaking around with the settings (albeit with some assistance). Yes, you read that number correctly, and I'm pleasantly surprised it managed to go that fast.
Today is the first time I picked up my sister and mother from school and work respectively by driving my family's car. It felt a little weird and awesome at the same time since I'm really starting to drive outside of practicing in a parking lot and using my driving instructor's car during driving school. Of course, I was being extremely aware of my surroundings and anticipating the actions of other road users to stay out of trouble. Though, my dad got nervous a couple of times since some of my turns at intersections were a little too wide (I still need to work on that). We even went for a stroll after (note, don't do it during rush hour lol) and thank God that me and my family got home safely without any incidents and damages to the car. Even my sister complimented my driving despite some small hiccups which I appreciate.
*Feel free to skip this point. *While I was driving, I saw some cars. *Please keep in mind I saw them while either looking far ahead or idling/moving very slowly in traffic.* I'm not identifying cars and cause an accident all because I couldn't keep my eyes on the road. With that out of the way, I saw a *Volkswagen Sambabus*! Unlike in the picture that's been linked, it was painted black all over with a matte finish. I'm sure Harvey would be good friends with whoever drove it lol. After that, I saw what appears to be a *Nissan 300ZX (Z32)* in a parking lot thanks to its *rear lights*. Some time later, the *Volvo 240 GLT Estate*'s boxy shape stood out from a sea of cars (not sure if it's the exact model, but it looks really similar to the one I've linked to). Next, I saw what could be a *Toyota Celica GT-Four RC*. This one had its pop-up headlights open so I initially thought it was an old Mazda Miata lol. Finally, I might've seen a *Mercedes SLS AMG* parked on the side of the road (which its design was heavily inspired by the 300SL you know and love in MK8)!
I quickly skimmed through the Nintendo direct after seeing Brewster on the forum banner. Glad to see there's going to be a meaningful update to New Horizons, especially since so many people are asking The Roost to be brought back. On top of the direct, I'm pleasantly surprised that Toby Fox released Chapter 2 of Deltarune for Nintendo Switch so quickly, and for free as well. To be honest, I wouldn't mind paying since he's been working on the game for years now. I'll definitely be playing it tomorrow!
Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk lol.


----------



## Mariah

I went to the Plantasia concert at the conservatory with my dad.


----------



## xara

today truthfully wasn’t the best for me emotionally, but it wasn’t all bad and my day is ending on a pretty good note! :’)

❁ saw a skunk looking for food outside my apartment at around 1am this morning!! i don’t see skunks all that often, so it was definitely a very cute and pleasant surprise! i sadly couldn’t get any photos/videos as it was dark, my window was covered in raindrops and i live on the 6th floor lol, but i’m still happy! 
❁ went island hopping and invited zell on my 26th ticket in acnh!! i’m not the biggest fan of smug villagers, but zell is quite special to me and i’m very happy to have him on my island! <3
❁ finally began watching s3 of _sex education_! i wasn’t sure how i was going to feel about this season as the trailer didn’t excite me much, but i’m very much so enjoying it! it’s a weird show, but it’s fun and it makes me laugh aha. i’ll probably watch the rest of it tomorrow!
❁ tried reese’s pretzels for the first time and they’re quite good! they also surprisingly don’t hurt my teeth (yet), which is definitely a plus lol.
❁ i honestly slept through the nintendo direct and have yet to watch it lmao, but i’m so so happy that acnh was mentioned!!!!! i was skeptical, but i’m so excited to see brewster in november and for the animal crossing direct next month!! 
❁ tidied up my room a bit and vacuumed the house while my parents were out.
❁ did an animal crossing trade. 
❁ cuddled with my kitty a few minutes ago! <3


----------



## Merielle

This week has been pretty rough for me if I'm being honest, but I'm trying to take things as easy as I can and relax a little until things are sorted out. 
-Slept in a little this morning!  I didn't sleep super well over all, but the extra time to snooze was nice.
-Got the character I wanted from a blind box!!  Although I'm not sure if I was lucky or if it was actually a box set with all types guaranteed; the wording wasn't super clear, eheh. ^^; In any case though, it was a really nice start to my day!
-Completed the Fall Festival event in Fall Guys!!
-Found a few more of the autumn DIYs I was after in ACNH!
-Still not quite sure what sort of food sensitivity I've developed, but I did find a type of noodle that doesn't seem to trigger it, which I'm super relieved about!  I love pasta and definitely don't wanna have to give it up.
-Very excited that Brewster is returning and about the AC Direct in October!!
-And also excited that there's going to be same-gender marriage in Rune Factory 5 after all!  I was hopeful it would be patched in eventually, but I wasn't sure how likely that was—I'm glad it's actually happening!  XSEED I love you please confirm that there will be dual audio too I'm begging


----------



## _Donut_

Opening tbt and seeing brewster at the top


----------



## Sophie23

Very excited that Brewster is returning and I’m glad the cafe is in the museum! and I’m happy about the AC Direct in October!!
Thank you so much Nintendo!! 
you didn’t disappoint us


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Happy that Brewster and the café will be returning to NH. Went for a walk today, played some Pokémon Go and Neko Atsume


----------



## _Rainy_

My little man was caught grooming a stuffed animal the other day. It’s how bunnies show love and affection. He was grooming it for an entire minute. I can’t get over it he’s such a sweet and loving little bunny.


----------



## skarmoury

Finished my dreaded exam for today and it was surprisingly okay!! Glad to have the weekend (mostly) off, gonna work on a side hustle, do some org stuff, and take some much-needed rest. For the rest of today after I'm done editing a poster, I'm going to play Genshin (FINALLY I'll be able to take Kokomi out for a spin and take lots of pictures of her, haven't gotten the chance to play a lot this week so I'm thrilled hehe) and then watch Squid Game with the boyfriend c:


----------



## mocha.

finished uni for the day, have a hospital appt later then going to chill, play some cookie run & watch dark !! we started season 2 yesterday and I can’t put into words how much I love this series as a whole


----------



## Autumn247

Yesterday afternoon my friend interviewed me over video chat about my favorite types of books for a work project (she works in a library).  It was fun!

In about 45 minutes I'm going downstairs to my apartment complex's community room to call the bingo games, there will be 2 games and I will be calling both of them.  I never do anything like this, so it will be really stepping out of my comfort zone which is a good thing.  Then I get to go to my self-care group after those  

I woke up early and enjoyed an episode of The Haunting of Bly Manor

So it will be a good day!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just read that Teen Wolf (the TV show) is coming back with the majority of the cast on board and a part of me welled up because the show was a big part of my life during my mid-twenties. So to say I'm happy about a revival is an understatement right now.


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler



i think today is the day the pee smell is finally handled and we can prove to the landlord that the smell has existed and been gross lol shes had plenty of evidence so far but for some reason decides to pick and choose lines from the cleaners report and ignore the rest of their statements that support what we said. i mean they just showed up yesterday and pulled back the carpet (which we now know for sure was were previous tenant kept their litter box) and revealed the smell of all smells. it was so powerful and i almost cried bc finally affirmation and validation of my claims. the cleaners (also the owners) completely supported how we could smell it in the living room and especially at my desk which is right above/next to the spot (its more of a 5 ft cat pee stretch than a spot though). i was so happy the landlord would finally have to acknowledge this but she still didnt. they used their last resort not pet friendly very toxic chemical normally used in cleaning condemned houses and somehow the landlord is still not convinced saying the professionals detected no smell. they surely did and i made sure to confirm verbally and it was no question when they were here. i didnt think i needed to get any recordings of their statements since it was so obvious we have been telling the truth this whole time. but today is the day that i make sure to get a recording of them supporting my claims and the landlord will have to stop saying were being rude and not smelling anything bc it doesnt exist and new places have strange smells so put a lemon in the disposal lol you can probably see the pain ive been through in the last month not only smelling pee daily but also having my reports shut down everytime despite plenty of evidence. today is the day i get that ironclad proof that i promised the landlord and myself 

edit: well the cleaners didnt feel comfortable doing any interview but thats okay bc we made sure to talk at length again and discuss how the landlord is ignoring parts of the reports that support our claims. they are going to be extremely thorough in their next report so that no more misunderstandings are possible. i have hope at least that landlord will not contest this last report


----------



## hakutaku

My friend messaged me today and we made plans to meet up next week  ☺


----------



## Foreverfox

Totoroki said:


> My little man was caught grooming a stuffed animal the other day. It’s how bunnies show love and affection. He was grooming it for an entire minute. I can’t get over it he’s such a sweet and loving little bunny.


OMGGG I cannot handle how cute your little bunbun is!! What a doll baby!!


----------



## moo_nieu

ordered a taro milk tea with tapioca pearls and a milk cap and it was amazing! theres a shop right across the street from my apartment complex and its been so delicious both times i went :3 ive never had a milk cap before but it was salty and delicious and paired well with the sweetness. it was a lot heavier than the rest of the drink though so i probably wont get the milk cap every time


----------



## jiny

my rose quartz necklace finally came in today!! i’m so happy


----------



## -Lumi-

I've had such a wonderful week!!

-I started supplying (so it's not a full time job) at a child care centre in town and it has been so lovely. I was initially really worried to go back to working with kids and wasn't sure if I wanted to but it's been so much fun. Everybody is super nice and the kids are all adorable, I love them so much.

-Rune Factory 5 is going to have same sex marriage which is amazing!!!! I will 100% be buying the game now because I am so pleased that the developers decided to include it into the game. I was debating on buying it anyways but I wasn't sure if I would enjoy it - Rune Factory 4 has collected dust for a little bit because I want to marry Forte but can't, lol. I like the Rune Factory 4 bachelorettes a bit better _but _I'm still really excited nonetheless and maybe once I play the game and get to know the bachelorettes I'll like some of them better.

-The new Kirby game looks adorable I am so excited _and _I'm so excited for the animal crossing direct! I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic but I'm excited.


----------



## jiny

double post but i just went to a job interview and i got hired on the spot!!! i start on tuesday  i’m so excited!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I've happy about a few things today:

- I slept pretty well again last night, but still wanted to sleep longer.

- The weather was nice again today, just a little on the chilly side.

- Because it got kind of cold in the house, we turned the heat on today and that felt nice and cozy.

- I was able to take things as they came again at work and not get too overwhelmed, even when we encountered a problem at 10 minutes til 5:00. I'm leaving it in other people's hands to fix it this weekend and if it's not right by Monday morning, we'll deal with it then.

- I treated myself to a mint chocolate Klondike bar for dessert tonight.

- It's Friday so I have the whole weekend ahead of me to relax and enjoy.


----------



## ForeverALoan

the pictures came in for the scrabook im making for him theyre so cute and im so excitedd


----------



## Merielle

I was able to have another very laidback day today and keep myself focused on other things! ^^ I've been playing a lot of the Squad Celebration show in Fall Guys and it's been doing a really good job of keeping me distracted.  Plus, I've really boosted my in-game savings a ton while doing so, so hey!  And also thanks to this show I've gotten up to four wins in a row... Infallible feels so close and yet so far aaaaahhhh  Really hope they bring this show back eventually, whether I manage to get five wins in a row this time around or not; it's a lot of fun.
I also managed to get some more clothes and a DIY I was after in ACNH!  I visited both my mom's and my aunt's islands, and that's always fun.


----------



## xara

i’m exhausted and am definitely ready for bed, but today was a good day! it’ll probably always feel a bit weird to say that i’ve had a good day after everything that’s happened this week, but i feel calmer than i have in a while, and i think that’d make my grandmother happy. <3

❁ zell moved onto my island in acnh!! i’m very happy to have him. ☺
❁ was itching to make some art this morning, so i drew brewster in honour of him coming to acnh in november!! it’s not my best work, but i’m still pretty proud of it!


Spoiler: 🐦☕








❁ my mom and i went to walmart after dinner, and i honestly had a really nice time! it felt so nice to be out and around other people again, and i also bought myself some new clothes and lil knickknacks! :’)


Spoiler: 🛍💙



bought a new shirt! i’ll probably only ever wear it around the house lol, but i like it! it’s cute.




bought some new pants as well!




and these lil guys ! my grandmother is probably judging me so hard right now lmao, but that’s okay. life’s too short to not have a shark (ik it doesn’t look like a shark, but i promise it is LOL) plushie and an autumn birb from walmart. <3




_the nightmare before christmas_ is one of my favourite movies, so i of course couldn’t resist a jack skellington pumpkin that lights up! plus, it only costed around $5!




my mom and i also stopped by dairy queen on the way home, and i had a marshmallow milkshake for the first time since i was a kid! they removed it from their menu ages ago (hence why i haven’t had it in so long), so i’m really surprised that they made one for me, but i’m very happy and grateful that they did! it was delicious. ☺





❁ this actually happened yesterday lol, but i finally have my entry idea for @/your local goomy’s art contest! i haven’t started on it yet, but i’m happy that i finally know what i’m doing aha.


----------



## BakaRina

I watched some more episodes of The A Team today, crafted some items and put down lights on my paths in my island. 

I also got Xena: Warrior Princess this afternoon and I plan to watch it soon, maybe after I finish up A Team so I don’t have to switch between the shows. 

I also read 3 light novels in the spawn of a few hours and plan to read more soon, so that made me happy. 

I cleaned my room up, found some music I enjoy listening to and reorganized the area where I keep the shows I like/haven’t watched yet so that I can easily grab whatever shows I want right away.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

all the mini power naps i took throughout today were actually super good and im grateful for that, since i never sleep good when it comes to naps


----------



## Alienfish

Bought a new phone(oneplus nord n100 for interest), eventually. My iphone 6s was getting really soggy and the fact faff-apple still supports it are beyond my brain cause most app these days require a better phone, anyway. And the fact apple removed the alarm up next widget makes me mad af


----------



## Lady Timpani

Usually I wind up waking up at 4 or 5 am on Saturday mornings, but today I was able to sleep until 10 and it was _glorious_


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy it's Saturday and that I'm about to chomp down on these buckwheat pancakes.


----------



## Autumn247

I slept very good last night, so glad because the previous night I only got 2 hours. 

Self-care group went well yesterday, we made these little worry dolls with some craft materials.  I'm looking forward to our next group meeting at the end of October. We're probably going to do something Autumn themed.

I called 8 bingo games yesterday, I was sooo nervous, I'm a very quiet and shy person so it was definitely out of my comfort zone.  But I did it!! and it went pretty well 

Have the whole weekend to do whatever I want.  I need to get some cleaning done in my apartment, having a clean place always makes me feel good.  I'm also probably going to do a lot of reading and maybe playing some Zelda: BOTW.

I'm almost 5 days into my eating disorder recovery and I think I'm doing pretty well!  I know it's still early, but I'm proud of myself 

Edit:  Oh yeah, and I'm super excited about Brewster coming back!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I found out last night that the local library is accepting employment interest applications for three different positions, one of which is most like what I did at the library I worked at in college. I'm just a bit worried about working a full time position (prob 30-35 hours a week) bc my autism makes it hard for me to work a lot for extended periods of time,I  but it seems like a job I would really enjoy. I'm thinking of sending in an application for interest, hopefully if I do that they give me a full application to fill out. 

I don't want to get my hopes up too much because there's always a chance they could reject me, but I'm super excited about the idea of working at the local library! I loved my old job and I think getting out and meeting people and learning new stuff about books and whatnot would be great for me.


----------



## jiny

i cleaned my room after a while  and my new phone case came in and i love it!


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger

I didn’t have to work today, and I turned on AC for the first time in months..


----------



## Mariah

Brought my dog to a Petpalooza and went to a pumpkin patch with my dad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I ordered myself a trans flag finally!! it even comes with a pendant with the trans flag colors inside, can't wait to wear that!

also finished one if my coasters today, it looks really nice! now I have to finish the other 3 and the coaster holder and my plastic canvas kit will be complete.

also also I've been working on my Inktober 2021 daily challenge list and I think this will be a lot of fun. on day 5 I'm drawing Tybalt arm wrestling Leonardo lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have to work today so I got to sleep in late. It wasn't a bad day and we ordered pizza for lunch/dinner.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Today was officially the start of hockey, with two preseason games. I really enjoyed listening to the two games tonight!
⬥ I’m excited for the future of my favorite hockey team! 
⬥ Over the past few days, I received three payments from eBay and my first direct deposit from my current job. I’m really starting to get the hang of this eBay business.
⬥ I’m excited to see my dog, Keagan, tomorrow morning. I plan on watching some football games tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

Dollightful uploaded today! c: I think I'm going to have to check out the other dolls from the collaboration she was taking part in too!  It's a cute concept and the other three looked really impressive as well.


----------



## xara

a bit of a short post tonight since i honestly slept most of the day LOL, but today was pretty good! i got to relax and slept quite well for once, so i’ve got no complaints. i’m also going shopping tomorrow, which i’m super excited about! 

❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ took a nice shower. 
❁ cuddled with my kitty and afterwards, she tried to boot me out of the chair i was sitting in, but she also wasn’t allowing me to get up since she was literally sitting on one of my legs . she also harassed me for attention as soon as i got out of the shower, and didn’t even care that my hair was dripping all over her as i was petting her lol. she’s ridiculous, but i love her. <3


----------



## ForeverALoan

I spent a lot of time working on his scrapbook and I got SIX pages done! Still 14 to go, but they all look a million times better than I thought they would and im so excited because i was only planning on doing one page today but I actually had so much fun making it. Im feeling so optimistic about it and I hope I can work again tomorrow : )


----------



## CrankyCupcake

We had dinner at a tonkatsu restaurant, then decided to drop by the Kinokuniya bookstore before returning home. IT WAS THE BEST DECISION. THERE WAS A JUJUTSU KAISEN PROMOTION!!! 

There were big displays! And merchandise! 

Not just the manga (I already own the digital version of all the available volumes at viz.com) but also 2022 calendars, art books, magazines, plushies, acrylic keychains and standees, and blind boxes of little toys. I wanted to squeal like the super excited fangirl that I am.  But I reminded myself that I'm also an elderly adult so I settled for walking around with a stupidly wide grin on my face. Good thing I was wearing a mask. 

I did practise some restraint, so I only bought a wall calendar, a TV animation guidebook, the Shounen Jump Giga 2021 Summer issue with the special Gojo cover and two acrylic straps (Gojo and Fushiguro). WHEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Sophie23

I found Judy! She’s moving to my island


----------



## LadyDestani

Today, I'm happy that I didn't have to work and got to sleep in. I've been in a bit of pain all weekend due to my back, but my husband was really sweet. He snuggled me and rubbed my back for a while, which was nice. I'm also happy that his football team won today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Watched the Formula 1 2021 Russian Grand Prix today and it was another interesting race, especially near the end! I feel bad for Lando Norris for being robbed of his first win, though. The championship fight is still on, and I'm hoping it will all come down to skill. No silly penalties or race retirements to decide the champion. Man, this year is shaping up to be the best season I've watched since I really started to watch the sport back in 2018.
Went to a grocery store with my family and once again drove behind the wheel. This time, I finally got around to listening to video game music while driving. It definitely made me relaxed and driving more enjoyable. I'm also happy to hear my sister liked my music tastes, with Drivin' being an instant approval from her. Though I quickly went through 90% of music thanks to traffic and construction. 
Finished chapter 2 of Deltarune and enjoyed every minute of it. I guess I'll wait for another few years when the next one releases lol.


----------



## Autumn247

I finished the first part/introduction of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, I got to the first 4 shrines and then got the paraglider and another heart container 
I watched the last 2 episodes of the Haunting of Bly Manor, I really enjoyed it!
Started reading Man's Search For Meaning by Viktor E. Frankl (the author was a neurologist, psychiatrist, and Holocaust survivor), it's supposed to be a really good book, it's very interesting 
I'm enjoying a cup of hot chocolate right now
I watched Sunday Mass on youtube, a priest livestreams it 
I recorded a video of myself playing Silent Night on ukulele and put it up on Facebook
So it was a good day.  The ending of the day kind of sucked because my stomach hurt really bad but I'm feeling better now.


----------



## oak

I bought a waffle iron today!


----------



## Merielle

I got some very promising news today and I'm already starting to feel much better. ;v;
-Played some dressup games for a little bit!
-Also watched Enchanterium's part of the alien space crew custom doll collaboration!  I loved the concept (_space cows!!!_) and I'm weak for any design that incorporates mint green with pastel pink.
-Axel gave me his photo in ACNH, which is the first one I've gotten so far!  I'm not collecting photos like I am in New Leaf (just sticking to the much-easier posters), but it's still cool to get.


----------



## xara

my legs and feet are killing me and i’m absolutely exhausted, but today was a pretty good day! : )

❁ did an animal crossing trade with @Khte and they actually sent me a few extra tbt, which was very kind of them and made me happy! thanks again! <3
❁ got 3x nook points.
❁ finally began working on my entry for @/your local goomy’s art contest! 
❁ went shopping in a mall for the first time since the pandemic started! i’m probably gonna be sore for the next couple of days due to all the walking i did, but i had a lot of fun and am happy with everything i bought! 


Spoiler: haul



thanks to my dear friend @Dunquixote occasionally talking about them, i’ve now become obsessed with squishmallows and bought my first 5 today! they’re already taking over my bed LOL, but they’re so cute! 














i also bought my very first pillow pet today, and it’s honestly the best thing i’ve ever bought in my entire life. i’m in love. 




also bought 3 new phone cases! i’m using the 1st one on the left currently and i really like it! i love all of them, though, and am very happy that the store actually had some cases that would fit my phone! 




bought some _lilo & stitch_ magnet blind bags from hot topic! i was really hoping for the skeleton stitch, but i’m happy with the ones that i got! i even got the exclusive one (lilo), which is pretty cool!




i also couldn’t resist picking up a tokidoki blind box! they’re expensive lil buggers, but i’m obsessed with them. 




found these adorable garden cows enamel pins blind bags at hot topic’s checkout and i absolutely couldn’t resist picking a few up. look how cute they are!! 




also picked myself up a gizmo keychain! i honestly haven’t watched _gremlins_ in ages, but i couldn’t resist lol.




bought this very cool halloween bag from walmart.  




and a new pair of shoes! they have a bit of a heel to them, so fingers crossed i don’t break my ankle lmao.





❁ had some yummy chicken teriyaki and dumplings for dinner!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that my favorite football team finally won a game this season! Technically, they won yesterday but I didn't have a chance to watch the game until today and I managed to avoid spoilers, so I just found out a few hours ago.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LadyDestani said:


> I'm happy that my favorite football team finally won a game this season! Technically, they won yesterday but I didn't have a chance to watch the game until today and I managed to avoid spoilers, so I just found out a few hours ago.


my mom's favorite team (Steelers) lost yesterday lmaoooo 

I found a really cool ninja turtle coaster pattern, and I have all the thread I need (except for black). would love to make a set for my mom since she loves TMNT! Im also thinking of creating my own coaster pattern that looks like buttons for a christmas gift for my grandma since she loves collecting buttons :3


----------



## xara

today honestly wasn’t a very good day at all, but there are a few things that happened that made me happy. 

❁ continued working on and finished my entry for @/your local goomy’s art contest! i’m still trying to get the hang of drawing humans, but i think it turned out kind of cute!


Spoiler: 🎨



one of goomy’s pokémon ocs, maple (on the left), baked a cake with cyd’s (goomy’s favourite ac villager) face on it for her crush, hop the pokémon trainer! 





❁ saw a skunk outside my apartment again! i’m not sure if it’s the same one from the other night, but i was happy to see him/her regardless! skunks are so cute.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ve been waiting for awhile for this fish sword in my game and I’m ready to hit a bunch of things with it. Everyone will be getting fish slapped.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I watched two hockey games today. Although my favorite team lost, it’s still exciting that hockey is finally back.
⬥ My two pairs of work pants that my dad ordered for me arrived in the mail this morning, and they are in the correct waist size. My old pair was worn out, two sizes too big, and they were honestly just a pain to wear. I’ll find the time to trim and hem my pants on my days off this week.
⬥ My favorite YouTuber streamed this afternoon. His content is my main source of positivity. 
⬥ It’s just a good night overall. It’s almost October, and I have a lot to look forward to come November so long as everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Neb

I got to attend classes in person for the first time in two years! I’m looking forward to finally making friends and improving my language skills during college.


----------



## mocha.

One of my favourite artists of all time released a new song yesterday! (He’s local to me too which makes it even more special).

It’s called “Spit of You” by Sam Fender and it’s about the struggles of men talking to eachother, particularly with their dads. Such a good but emotional song!


----------



## jadetine

It has been a more difficult week than usual.



Spoiler: Complaints



I am operating at like 70% capacity for daily tasks because my arm hurts and I am tired out quickly, which leaves no room for my favorite activities that require concentration (like art). I am also hosting two baby showers for moms that have different opinions from me on several matters, and I have to take care not to offend them. And my son is just not engaged in school.



But the outpouring of support from kind souls on this forum have been really motivating. Thanks to (in no particular order):
Dunquixote
JemAC
_Donut_
Roxxy
Fye
S.J.
xara
mocha.

Just taking a moment to say something nice and checking in was just so thoughtful.


----------



## Foreverfox

jadetine said:


> It has been a more difficult week than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Complaints
> 
> 
> 
> I am operating at like 70% capacity for daily tasks because my arm hurts and I am tired out quickly, which leaves no room for my favorite activities that require concentration (like art). I am also hosting two baby showers for moms that have different opinions from me on several matters, and I have to take care not to offend them. And my son is just not engaged in school.
> 
> 
> 
> But the outpouring of support from kind souls on this forum have been really motivating. Thanks to (in no particular order):
> Dunquixote
> _Donut_
> Roxxy
> Fye
> S.J.
> xara
> mocha.
> 
> Just taking a moment to say something nice and checking in was just so thoughtful.


It's hard when people aren't open to and accepting of the fact that people have different opinions. It's good of you to take them into consideration as you plan your visits with them! Hope your arm feels better soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a new trailer for the diamond and pearl remakes dropped a few hours ago and it looks really nice! I'm still so excited that following Pokemon are returning. I think I might get the game on launch day!

also had to go out and get some black yarn and a few more groceries but I'm spending my day watching movies and cross-stitching, nice easy day ☺


----------



## hakutaku

I baked for the first time in quite a while! I wanted to get back into it as a hobby, so I made some lemon + blueberry muffins since they're my mum's favourite. We're gonna eat them while watching Bake Off since it's on later tonight lol. 

I also had a nice long sleep (15 hours!!) and generally relaxed today after a tiring day at uni yesterday.


----------



## Autumn247

I got my monthly abilify injection at the mental health clinic then afterward had an appointment with my therapist.  It was nice to see her in person again.  She's happy I'm doing well.  She showed me some pictures of these cats that were in a bookstore when she vacationed down south, there were like 4 or 5 cats that lounged around the store all the time inside.  They are so cute, and she showed me a picture of her cat.  She said she's also been catching and bringing some feral cats that have been in the mental health clinics parking lot area, and getting them to rescues to be taken care of and be adopted eventually since it's getting colder out.  That makes me really happy since I LOVE cats, they're the best and I miss mine. I'm going to be getting a cat in couple months.  I miss having a furry little friend around.

Had a good peanut butter banana chocolate smoothie today (a healthy version)  

Plus in a little bit I'm going to relax and listen to the new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast


----------



## deana

I got my package today of some perfume that I ordered  It's a perfume that I've wanted for a long time but never got around to purchasing until now and I'm really happy to have it. Also made Shepard's pie for dinner and it turned out well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have a barbie doll which ive had for years, and I literally just now figured out which one it is specifically. It's a 1997 Avon exclusive Spring Tea Party doll! I've never been one to play with dolls but I absolutely love this one  






too bad I never kept it in the original box...


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy that this week's implementation went fine even though I made a mistake and forgot to upload the files before this weekend. Oops We had to run a special job on Monday to load the files, but everything looked good today. I'm just glad I caught my error in time.

I also got an incident out of my queue, so that made me happy too.

Tomorrow I only have to work for half of the day and then I get the afternoon off to go to my counseling and chiropractor appointments.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still feeling down and also my cat has another infection even though she just finished her antibiotic for her last one. There are a few things that made me happy:

Yesterday I was able to put in a big order for an art piece; very excited about that. ☺

Been chatting about Mario party Superstars with some friends and acquaintances on discord and am continuing to be excited about the new one coming out soon.

One of the cats that I am worried about came by today; I know they are eating since the bowl is empty every day and not knocked over. Did not run away when it saw me looking at it, so hopefully in time i will be able to get it and take it to vet to see if it has microchip and if it doesn’t belong to anyone, find it a new home or no kill shelter.



Spoiler









My mom came home today from my sister’s.

A couple of friends on here have been checking on me and it really meant a lot to me even though it wasn’t necessary for them to do. Thanks friends . Roxxy sent me a kitty picture a few times ☺.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It took me a few days (thanks to procrastination) to finish Koopadude's OCs and I'm glad to have applied the small skills I gained in shading and a little bit of foreshortening. I appreciate the small compliment he gave me. 
Had a tasty lunch and felt full after.
I went driving again to pick up my sister and mother while getting some gas as well. It feels weird doing all of this by myself without the company of my dad, but awesome at the same time since I AM capable of doing this. Yes, pretty much everyone who drives a car does these uneventful things. Yes, there's nothing to get excited about. But as a person who got their licence just over a week ago, I'm taking these minor accomplishments as small victories especially how the roads can sometimes be a warzone (exaggeration obviously, but some pickup trucks can be VERY impatient) and still getting home safely in one piece. Oh, and I'm still vibin' with video game music lol.
*Feel free to skip this point. *While driving, I saw a *Nissan Skyline R33* from a distance!
Had a tasty dinner.
Over the past few days, I've been watching Squid Game together with my mother and sister and the series is so good. It seems like a second season is already on its way in a couple years time. I will say, though, that it does get a little heavy, so viewer discretion is advised if you ever plan to watch it.


----------



## jiny

my first day of work was today and it went surprisingly well!!


----------



## xara

today was another rough day, but it was thankfully slightly better than yesterday was, and some small things happened that made me happy. i’m also very grateful to everyone who’s checked up on me over the last week - this is definitely one of the hardest times of my life thus far, and it feels so isolating and awful, but it’s really nice to know that i’m not as alone as i feel, so thank you. 

anyways, onto the things that made me happy today. :’)

❁ watched some nice videos on youtube and tiktok.
❁ read 2 new fanfics and enjoyed them! 
❁ my mom picked me up some treats while she was out, including some of my favourite soda (voltage mountain dew)!
❁ had pizza for dinner and funnel sticks for dessert, both of which were delicious! my mom also ordered me some peach iced tea that i haven’t had in forever, so that made me really happy as well. :’)
❁ did 2 animal crossing trades, and both @Valzed and @Sin were kind enough to send me some extra tbt! tysm again, guys! <3
❁ obtained the red turnip collectible, which i’ve been wanting for a while now! ty again, @allybishop! 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a barbie doll which ive had for years, and I literally just now figured out which one it is specifically. It's a 1997 Avon exclusive Spring Tea Party doll! I've never been one to play with dolls but I absolutely love this one
> 
> View attachment 401861
> 
> too bad I never kept it in the original box...



yeah, imma need a life-sized version of that dress LOL. it’s so pretty!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m finally starting to get set up at the new house and have access to everything again.  My jobs are also going well and I don’t have any complaints with them so far.  Lastly, I’ve just been in a better state of mind lately and don’t feel as bogged down as I did several weeks ago.


----------



## S.J.

Midoriya said:


> I’m finally starting to get set up at the new house and have access to everything again.  My jobs are also going well and I don’t have any complaints with them so far.  Lastly, I’ve just been in a better state of mind lately and don’t feel as bogged down as I did several weeks ago.


Was happy to see your name pop up after not seeing you around! Glad everything is going well for you.


----------



## ForeverALoan

Six more scrapbook pages done last night! Im starting to really enjoy making this and its getting easier for me and I'm able to make the pages so much faster now. I love making this so much that I think I'm going to need way more pages than are already in the book im using. I might end up making 30!

I was a bit worried about how it would turn out but its going so well I think he's really going to like it. My entire family was gushing over it which I think is a good sign : )

I cant wait to give it to him oh my goodness


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> yeah, imma need a life-sized version of that dress LOL. it’s so pretty!


isn't it so nice? Maybe if I can learn how to sew and make clothes someday I could recreate it!


----------



## Mayor Fia

My family just adopted two new adult cats .


----------



## Autumn247

I had the energy to walk to CVS to pick up my meds.  
My deliveries came
I had some coffee and chocolate hazelnut biscotti  
The maintenance person put my smoke detectors back up (they took them down because the batteries needed to be changed)


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm feeling pretty happy about a few things today:

- I only worked a half day and had the whole afternoon off.

- Work went by pretty quickly because I literally had meetings all morning.

- I had a good visit with my counselor this afternoon. It's only my third session so we just started digging into some deeper stuff and it felt like a relief to get it out there.

- The weather was very nice and I didn't have to rush to my appointments so I got to enjoy the day.

- I had a very good dinner. It was first time trying paella and I loved it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finished my first cross stitch! it was really hard bc it's microscopic lmao but it turned out really cute! next one should be easier since it's a lower thread count (thus larger and more spaced out holes) :3





in case you're wondering, Alex is the name of the fox plush I just got recently, named after one of my best friends <3

here it is compared with a cross stitch my mom did for me a while ago, just to show how small it is (the fox is like 2" tall)


----------



## Alienfish

A store I've been purchasing clothes from randomly gifted me a scarf in the mail today  Very nice surprise since I have a shirt/blouse in the same pattern as well!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my primary care doctor today.  He's prescribing a couple of meds I needed. My blood pressure is really good, heart rate was high but that's because I get nervous in appointments.  I have a follow-up with him in 4 weeks.
While I was there they asked if I wanted the flu shot and I said yes so I got that 
I'm looking forward to sleeping tonight because I have been up since yesterday morning


----------



## Orius

Galarian Pokedex completed.

Ironically, this was actually harder than catching that shiny Metagross because all I had to do for the latter was refresh other people's Max Raid invites on the Y-Comm.

For the Pokedex completion, I had to:
1) Turn my Switch upside down AFTER taking it outta my dock just to evolve Inkay
2) Find a rainy spot to evolve Sliggoo
3) Get that dumb Galarian Farfetch'd to hit critical hits three times in a single battle
4) Grind for ice stones to evolve the Galarian Darumaka because I've already used my one Ice Stone on Iceon- I meant Glaceon
5) Speaking of Glaceon, make friends with all my Eevees who evolve through friendship by camping and cooking with them... because I forgot that you could literally increase friendship with berries (not to mention setting the correct time to get Umbreon/Espeon)
6) Get Galarian Yamask to survive a 49 HP attack under a specific bridge in the Wild Area
7) Do a dumb pose spinning around to evolve Milcery
8) Oh, and let's not forget... more than TEN trade evolutions that wouldn't have been possible if not for a friend over at Reddit r/CasualPokemonTrades. lmao

So yeah, definitely much harder than just sitting my butt down and waiting for a shiny Metagross.

Will I bother completing Isle of Armor/Crown Tundra Pokedex? That's up in the air, considering that after the last time I completed my Pokedex in Let's Go Pikachu, my Let's Go Eevee was left abandoned and unplayed, so who knows? lol Like I said, I get bored easily, I lose interest easily, so this might very well be sayonara goodbye for Pokémon until November Diamond/Pearl remakes (which I'm not looking forward to)...

...which is great news, because thank god, that means I get to finally have an excuse to take a break from Switch. Time to fire up my HBO Max and Netflix.


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot to note a few things that made me happy yesterday:

- While walking our dog in the afternoon, we saw a turtle just chilling next to the sidewalk near some underbrush.
- When I went to my counseling appointment, I saw two dogs outside, one as I was entering and one when I was leaving.

Things I'm happy about today:

- I had a bunch of meetings but an otherwise relatively easy day of work.
- My back is starting to feel a little better today.
- Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Merielle

My doctor's appointment went really well today! ;v; I've been super worried about it, but everything looks normal, and while I've still gotta wait about a week for some test results, the doctor isn't expecting anything unusual to come up there, so _WHEW_.  I was also a little concerned about the social anxiety aspect of it, but I held it together and did really well, I think!
-Treated myself to some otome artbooks/fanbooks!  Some were cheaper than I expected and so I was able to order most of the ones on my wishlist. ^^ The delivery times are pretty spread out over the next couple months, but I actually consider that a plus—it gives me some more stuff to look forward to!  One could actually arrive as early as tomorrow, though, which would be very very cool if it works out!!
-My mom baked some chocolate chip pecan cookies!
-Got to watch etellan's part of the alien space crew custom doll collab!  There were a ton of little details and intricate work put into it, and it really turned out beautifully!
-Not just today exactly, but one of my favorite Youtubers/Twitch streamers, Dannydinosaur, has been villager hunting for Stella a lot this week!  It's been a very welcome distraction from all the stress I was having over my appointment, and I really enjoyed tonight's stream as well.


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> I finished my first cross stitch! it was really hard bc it's microscopic lmao but it turned out really cute! next one should be easier since it's a lower thread count (thus larger and more spaced out holes) :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case you're wondering, Alex is the name of the fox plush I just got recently, named after one of my best friends <3
> 
> here it is compared with a cross stitch my mom did for me a while ago, just to show how small it is (the fox is like 2" tall)


Aww I love him!!! He's so cute!!  well done!


----------



## Torts McGorts

I’m happy that it’s officially October (in my timezone, at least)! Looking forward to cooler weather, leaves turning pretty colors, and wearing stuff with sleeves again! And that it’s spoopy season, of course!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling a little better today in some ways, though still feeling down and got some other stuff going on. I am happy today I was able to start drawing something for Goomy’s art contest (I know I won’t win but need to push myself to continue drawing and improving my art). I decided to wait to do the other drawing since I have no deadline for that.

That’s it for today. Hopefully I’ll continue feeling better bit by bit.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

We're wearing our competition uniforms tomorrow.
They're based off of the outfits in the wttbp music video so i'm really excited. It'll be better than just wearing the marching pants and shoes.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to go to martial arts on Wednesday for the first time in awhile.  My life has been pretty hectic the past month with all the changes.  I‘m also glad that it’s the first day of October and it’s raining here.  :]


----------



## Croconaw

Today was more eventful than happy, but some good things happened today.

⬥ My two favorite hockey teams won their preseason games today. The Los Angeles Kings played their game in Utah today and won. The Nashville Predators, who I have a soft spot for, beat the defending Stanley Cup champs in convincing fashion! 
⬥ I posted on the “What’s bothering you?” thread about my fake phone charging block and cord. The seller was likely unaware that the products were fake, but they immediately issued a refund for the inconvenience. Thankfully, I have another charger and adapter that still works. I’m impressed with the customer service of some of these sellers.
⬥ I got to spend time with my dog today. Keagan started barking as soon as he heard my dad’s car. He knows the sound of it, and he got excited. Keagan is a very smart dog.


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm really happy that people are showing interest in my art! I'm still really new to digital art, and it means a lot to me that it's been so well received. I have two new commissions I'll be starting!


----------



## jiny

today is my first day off work  !!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm ordering a beautiful Celtic cross necklace 
It's officially October, yay!!!! Halloween month.  The weather is cooling off.  There's only 2 weeks until a new movie in my favorite horror series is released.  It's being released in theaters and on a streaming service so you can choose how you want to watch it considering the pandemic, I'm going to watch it via the streaming service subscription, in the comfort of my own apartment, with snacks   It cost a lot less than a ticket to the theater.
I finally got sleep after being up for 42 hours straight
I might pick up some pizza and cheesecake for takeout later from the pizza place across the street


----------



## Bloodflowers

I have many things to be happy about recently and I’m not used to that lmao

My husband’s foot has healed nicely from the surgery and he can walk normally again   

Yesterday we went food shopping and I found a Harry Potter mug to add to my small but growing mug collection.

It’s officially October!  The season of the witch  The last few days have been gloomy and rainy and I am *living* for it. I hate summer with a passion.

Britney Spears is finally free from her conservatorship and her father’s control. I hope everyone involved rots in prison. 

Today I successfully ported a mod from the old version of Skyrim (Oldrim) to new Skyrim. I was so happy when my game loaded and the mod was functioning as it should. Some of my favourite houses were never ported over but now I can do them myself, yay!


----------



## oak

My bills are paid and that's all I really need to feel happy lately.


----------



## Dunquixote

@Aquilla drew my late kitty and I am almost in tears because it is so adorable and made me so happy . Thanks, Aquilla and for always being so kind! Your art and kind words really made my day .


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So many things to be happy about today!

- Went to work today and got to see some of my favorite coworkers c:
- My mom brought me McDonalds! :3
- Had a nice dream before I woke up! 
- Had biscuits and gravy for lunch before work! Yum uwu
- Drinking coffee rn (yes I know it's like 7pm but idc >w>)
- Played Animal Crossing for a bit and I'm sloooooowly working on my island xD


----------



## justina

Found out my braces finally are coming off and have a date set for Dec!! Am super excited, it’s almost been 2 years with them.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks today.
⬥ My dad got a new car today and I really like it! The blue color is amazing. The only sad part is Keagan won’t know the sound of it. He won’t be able to bark when I come see him.



Spoiler: here









⬥ I am going to see Keagan tomorrow morning and take him for a walk. I’m hoping he learns the sound of the new car very soon!


----------



## Midoriya

Worked six hours yesterday, then didn’t sleep and worked 11 hours today.  All the while no one asking me how I felt or anything, but I just kept trucking along like a machine, and I could have kept going too.  I work another 11 hours tomorrow.  :]


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I get to enjoy the weekend.
- I had a relatively easy day of work and I got to leave early for a chiropractor appointment.
- My back is slowly starting to heal since I bathed my dog about 2 weeks ago.
- I saw a cute squirrel in the front yard earlier today while walking my dog.


----------



## Merielle

-The weather is finally starting to cool down a little over here, and spooky season has officially begun!!  I love this time of year!
-I'm almost through with my entry for goomy's contest!!  I've had a lot going on and it's taken me a while, but after yesterday's good news things have really started to clear up for me, and I'm hoping to have it wrapped up shortly! (　･∀･)b 
-Got to work on my ACNH island some today!  I've started some serious terraforming/planning work on a few areas, so hopefully sometime soon I'll have something new to show for my currently somewhat neglected island journal.  Also collected a couple of the spooky DIYs, and the blue rose wreath DIY!
-Had some really lovely vegetable stew for dinner!
-The Code: Realize artbook I ordered _did_ arrive late this afternoon!!  I am so thrilled with it—there's so much gorgeous and hard-to-find artwork in there in really great quality, not to mention all the art from the game that's included as well. ;v; I'm especially happy that there was some official art in there that I'd _never _seen before, including some of one of my two C:R favorites, Lupin!!


----------



## moonbyu

weekend. weekend very good.
oh yeah, and i finished most of my work so yeah, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting McDonald's today!! Yay! a Big Mac, fries, and a Coke


----------



## Jhine7

Just drove 2 hours home with an expired inspection and didn't get pulled over  getting that fixed Tuesday

But also saw a coyote cross the highway right in front of me with a woodchuck in its mouth. Must have been lunch time


----------



## amylase

I got my hair cut! I only get it done when something major happens in my life.. lol I start my new job on October 11th. I got about 3 inches cut off.. not sure.. but it's still down to my belly button! 

Plus as a light snack I get to eat dehydrated mango! That I made myself.


----------



## Orius

Had a pleasant conversation with someone anonymous on the Internet... which is about as rare as you can get, a nice, anonymous stranger on some obscure website where people often troll each other (I won't name the site, but it's pretty bad).

We were complaining about food services, specifically fast food chains in America and how bad their service is. I'm glad to know someone else shares my principles on quality customer service.


----------



## hakutaku

I visited my friends on their boat last night and we all had a good time! It had been a while since I'd seen them lol. Also found out my friend and I are both in university on wednesdays, so we can meet up before and after our classes,, 

The halloween event also started on one of my fav online games today!  ☺ I'm hyped for it every year!


----------



## jadetine

My arm feels much better!
Finally received Ketchup's photo after much fangirling in ACNH
Received my first amiibo card trade in the mail. I had fun decorating mine on the way out. So did my son,  lol. 



Yayyy weekend!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I am scheduled a full five days this week at my job. I want to work as much as possible during this month. That will be helpful to me moving forward. The extra work hours, in addition to my side hustle, the income is looking promising.
⬥ The outcome I strongly desired for an afternoon baseball game came true. I’ll see if the baseball gods are with me tonight as well.
⬥ I got around to ordering my travel blanket. It was basically free, but I had to pay for shipping costs. I’m aware that I am in a warm climate, but I always sleep with something around me. You really cannot beat $7 for a fleece blanket.
⬥ The blanket is small enough and easy to travel with.
⬥ I deleted my Facebook account. The negativity was too much for me. I’ll just stick to forums.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Saturday, which meant no work and I got to sleep late.
- I had a pretty good day hanging out at home with my husband and my dog.
- After dinner, we went to Dairy Queen and got Blizzards. It's been over a year since I last treated myself to a Blizzard.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days since things have been really rough for me, but i think i’m ready to try and start posting again. thank you everyone for the support and for checking in; i’m not the most fun to converse with rn lol, but i really do appreciate all of you. 

*wednesday (09/29)*
❁ finally finished watching s3 of _sex education_! i wasn’t sure if i was going to like this season or not as the trailer didn’t interest me much tbh, but i actually really liked it! it was very entertaining and made me laugh a lot. here’s hoping it gets renewed for a fourth season! 
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ had harvey’s for dinner! it was delicious. 
❁ a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’m reading was published, and it was really good! i’m sad that the next chapter is the last one, but i’m enjoying the story a lot and am glad that i started reading it! 

*thursday (09/30)*
❁ had subway for lunch and it was delicious! my mom also bought me two of their chocolate chunk cookies, which were also good. :’)
❁ watched some really funny tiktok videos! one of them even made me laugh to the point of tears lol.

*friday (10/01)*
❁ it’s officially the start of spooky season! i don’t really celebrate halloween much anymore besides buying discounted halloween candy next month LOL, but i’m very excited for the gorgeousness that is autumn and for the temperature to drop even more! i also think that i’m going to attempt to make a spooky avatar for myself this year, which i’m excited about as well! i have my idea already; i just need to get started. :’D 
❁ one of my favourite fanfic writers posted a few snippets of upcoming stories of theirs, and i’m so excited to read them all in full whenever they’re published! they’re such a talented writer and all of their stories are just *chefs kiss*. 
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ read 2 new fanfics and they were both incredible! 
❁ my mom picked me up some more peach  iced tea and reese’s pretzels while she was out. <3

*today (10/02)*
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ completed my first squishmallow drawing! now that i’ve officially begun to collect them, i’ve decided that i want to try and draw the 5 that i currently have, as well as any future ones that i get! i drew sunny the bee for @/The Pennifer’s giveaway, and while i’ll probably redo the drawing at some point, i think it turned out pretty decent! 


Spoiler: sunny 🐝🖤








❁ ordered from chuck’s roadhouse for dinner! this was my first time ordering from them, and i’m pleased to report that my meal was quite delicious! i’m totally down to order from there again in the future! 
❁ did an animal crossing trade and @/Khte was kind enough to send an extra tbt! if you see this, thank you again! <3


----------



## Merielle

-Watched Dolllynx's part of the alien space crew doll collab—and that's the whole series finished!  This doll had a ton of interesting modifications, and it was really cool how the scale texture was done!  This collab was really fun to catch up on.  I guess I've gotta find something else to watch now though ahahah.
-Got some more work done on my art for goomy!
-Got a ton of work done on my ACNH island, and collected a couple more of the Halloween DIYs!
-Found a lot of art of some of my faves!  None of it new exactly, but certainly in higher quality, which I'm always happy to find.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today was very rough, but I was happy about a few things. (10/2/2021)

- Got a package in the mail! Two new lipglosses, a ring, and an evil-eye bracelet! The seller also included a free item I didn't buy :0
- My little brother brought me coffee because I was having a reaaaally bad day!
- Got to talk to two of my former coworkers about finding another job. It was very refreshing and I'm so glad to have such a nice support system ;w;
- I have the next two days off. Very much needed as I kinda need a step back from my job. It's taking a huuuge toll on my mental health currently. 
- Talked to my favorite coworker and just enjoyed his company!
- Playing Animal Crossing made my day a bit better! I'm happy to have healthy coping skills.


----------



## Midoriya

I worked 11 hours again today and I’m looking forward to receiving some fat paychecks soon… it’s also October and the month of birthdays for two of the most important people in my life.  I don’t know where I would be right now without them, so I’m going to have fun figuring out what to get them.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

scored fourth place at our first marching comp of the season B)
we also scored the highest our school has ever gotten for our first comp especially since we moved up a division so it was harder. i also did a lot better than i thought i would (only ran into one person at a very reasonable part of our show)
so thats fun =)


----------



## Dunquixote

I think I’m making good progress on the drawing I’m doing for Goomy’s contest. I had a couple of scares earlier that I messed up my drawing but I think even with the smears that I can make it still work (it was going to smear no matter what anyways). I am a little worried though; I decided to try doing some of the background and that is going to take a good amount of time.

I’m happy that me and @TheSillyPuppy officially started our accountability partnership! I think this helps cement my commitment to continuing drawing and improving my skill .

@LittleMissPanda ‘s froggy poem and the song she posted in a thread also made me smile today.   Her stories, art and enthusiastic responses in threads always are a delight to read and see . 

My parents are home now .

Feeling happier today overall in spite a few things stressing me a little.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Super happy to have officially kicked off an accountability partnership with @Dunquixote! This will definitely help me to maintain consistency in working towards my two main long-term goals. 
- I finished putting together my study plan for the National Professional Practice Exam (NPPE), which I'm planning on writing at the end of January 2022. Super excited to take this step towards becoming a licensed P.Eng! 
- I've been so productive with work over the past two to three weeks, and it felt lovely to receive positive feedback from my direct supervisor and skip-level manager. It's wonderful to know that my efforts and dedication are appreciated. 
- On a similar topic, I had an open discussion with my skip-level on where he sees my career trajectory with the organization going in the next two to five years. I'm so happy to be on a path that will get me to a role I had considered "the position that got away" from me when I was still going through university internships.  (These are happy tears!) If you think a door to an opportunity has already been closed to you, let this be a sign that you never know when opportunity will knock on your door and to continue moving in the direction of your goals & aspirations!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few things!
• got a few more NES games a few days ago so im really excited about that (even if the total did come to like $30 rip)
• went to the store earlier and got a box of hot sauce Cheez-its (used to be Tabasco but they taste exactly the same) and they're so good! I haven't had any in at least like 5-6 years so I missed this a lot
• also ofc I drove my car, love driving the bug and blasting the radio
• actively working on drawings again, finally broke out of my exec dysfunction and forced myself to draw and it's going really well 
• started working on my next plastic canvas project yesterday!
• also starting to get into games I haven't played in forever like Lego Star Wars (the complete saga), I forgot how fun the Lego games were til I played a session of Lego Batman with my mom last night and I had a blast!

I'm generally feeling wayyyyy better today than I did yesterday ☺


----------



## TheDuke55

Not much super awesome happening on my front today, but I don't have work and I got a lot of work done the past few days. So it is nice knowing that some people will just be off of my back for at least a week or so. Preferably more.

Hey @xSuperMario64x where did you get your NES games? Do you like have a retro gaming store nearby or did you buy from a place like Ebay?

@TheSillyPuppy Good luck with your projects! I have a lot of those I want to get off the ground and get started myself. Something always throws a wrench in my plans though.



Jhine7 said:


> Just drove 2 hours home with an expired inspection and didn't get pulled over  getting that fixed Tuesday
> 
> But also saw a coyote cross the highway right in front of me with a woodchuck in its mouth. Must have been lunch time


That was just his uber-driver Jhine.




Midoriya said:


> I worked 11 hours again today and I’m looking forward to receiving some fat paychecks soon… it’s also October and the month of birthdays for two of the most important people in my life.  I don’t know where I would be right now without them, so I’m going to have fun figuring out what to get them.


Fat paychecks are the best. I just got super over-time this and last week. And did some extra side work. I am exhausted and didn't really want to do all that work, but now that it is done and over, I do like the extra money (when it does show up)

@Dunquixote That's awesome about all your plans coming together nicely! I've been a little inactive here. So I can't wait to see what goodies you've concocted up during my brief hiatus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> Hey @xSuperMario64x where did you get your NES games? Do you like have a retro gaming store nearby or did you buy from a place like Ebay?


there used to be a retro game store here but it closed a few years ago. there's one in the city about 35 miles from here, the same city where I'm doing my internship, so i got two games here Thursday. I got another one on Friday at an antique store that's about 45 miles away. antique stores are some of the best places to get NES games cause they tend to not follow trending prices, though they still aren't cheap.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

TheDuke55 said:


> @TheSillyPuppy Good luck with your projects! I have a lot of those I want to get off the ground and get started myself. Something always throws a wrench in my plans though.


Thanks so much! I totally understand what you mean. It helps that my main goals at the moment are career-related, so there's a financial incentive, and my goals and that of my organization seem to align very well. Feeling super blessed about that. ☺ It also helps that I like to have 5–10 different projects going on simultaneously.  

The great thing about making a plan is that you can adjust it as your circumstances change.


----------



## Midoriya

I initially was feeling down today, but several comments from people lifted my spirits, and now I’m having a good day.  It’s also nice and sunny outside as well.


----------



## JemAC

Few things from over the last week or so;

My grandparents finally completed their house move and it’s so lovely having them just round the corner now  and to be able to see them a lot more then I could previously. There is still some unpacking to do but they’re settling into their new home well  
Went out for dinner a couple of nights ago with my parents and grandparents to a very nice seafood restaurant to celebrate the house move, had a great evening and enjoyed some very tasty lobster 
One of my closest friends surprised me with an AC themed drinking glass and magnet, she had them both customised to include Fauna, Wolfgang and Sherb (the glass also has some NPCs and general AC images too) as she knows they’re my favourite villagers. It was a lovely and thoughtful gesture that made me very happy when I received it 
Received my commissioned pfp/sig artwork from the amazingly talented @jadetine of Eevee and some of my favourite Eeveelutions and collectibles, I’m so happy with it and love how it’s all turned out  (also really pleased to read that Jadetine’s arm is on the mend!)
Finally I recently received a couple more photos of the newest family member, a little Ragdoll kitten, who is only a few weeks away now from coming home which I’m really excited about ❤



Spoiler: AC Glass and Magnet and Kitty Pics



[*]




[*]



[*]


----------



## jiny

i’m matching rings with one of my close friends  and i don’t work today which is fun!


----------



## -Lumi-

I've had a fairly busy week so I haven't been as active on TBT but I wanted to check in!!

-I worked all last week and I'm scheduled again this week, which is exciting. I'm a supply at the moment so hours aren't guaranteed which makes having these past few weeks of work really lovely. It's been so much fun getting to work with kids again and dip my toes back into working which is something I've been super nervous about.

-I got paid last week! It wasn't a ton since it was just one weeks pay, lol, but it let me buy a few things. I bought some new sneakers (okay I bought these _before _getting paid but still) which have been really helpful for work! They have a lot of support which is handy since I'm on my feet nearly all day. I was also able to buy some cute little boots and some lip balm that comes in Halloween packaging!!! They're so cute.

-Sort of a happy note, the weird rash on my neck seems to be calming down? It sprung up out of nowhere yesterday morning, I can only assume it was an anxiety rash because going back to work has been really stressful even though it's still fun. I got some cream for it that seems to be helping. 

-I have some crafts and activities ready for next week!! I'll have to see if there's any brown paper I can use for some of my other crafts because I don't have any, lol. I didn't think I used brown all that often but I only had a few pieces. 

-I'm just happy that it's October now, honestly. I am so ready to jump into fall! October-January is my absolute favourite time of the year so I'm thrilled we are finally here.


----------



## Beanz

happy that my friend and i talked for like 30 minutes this morning & she invited me to her house for halloween a few weeks ago. i got a new cactus and my mom also bought me these cool shoes while we were at sam’s club today:


Spoiler: 🙂shoes🙂


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The MLB playoffs are starting very soon. Although, this was basically me watching the Padres play the final two innings of their game against SF. 


Spoiler: now I got a wild card game to stress over








⬥ I had a chocolate milkshake, double cheeseburger and fries from McDonald’s. It was a good meal for after work.
⬥ It’s just a good night overall. I’m watching a Sunday Night Football game, even though I don’t care for either of the two teams playing.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy that I didn't have to work and got to have a nice day at home with my husband and my dog. Even though my back has been hurting all day, I still managed to wrap my niece's birthday present. Now I just have to get it packed and ready to ship out by Wednesday, but I'm taking it slow since I'm in pain.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

WELL, I started my hiatus a few days ago, but since yesterday, *@xSuperMario64x *finally got around to drawing my OCs after many months of waiting and it would be rude of me not to reply back (got an email notification for those wondering). Today, he finished colouring, and overall it's pretty cute thanks to his art style. I even looked at it for quite a while because it looks THAT good. Of all times I go on a hiatus and Super goes on to fulfill my long-awaited request which is a pleasant surprise. Another proof that patience can pay off!

And since I'm here, I might as well list a few things before logging off for a while:

Played some more Gran Turismo 6 and completed more races. There were a couple of races that kept me on my toes since I used cars that were inferior compared to my opponents. But man, it felt refreshing overtaking them and keeping them close behind me for quite some time since the AI in this game drive like turtles. This one opponent stayed in my mirrors for almost eight minutes and was still able to win under pressure, even though I scraped the walls a few times (I'm not a Lewis Hamilton okay lol).
I went driving again to do a couple of favours. As per usual, I'm just vibin' to the video game music playing as I drive. I got some food before going home. 
I'm thinking of doing Inktober despite taking a break from this forum so I can challenge myself to improve my skills. Not quite sure what I'll draw just yet, but cars are definitely one of them, including the one I just drove today.

Edit: Added a few words.


----------



## daringred_

never posted in here before because nothing "good" that happens to me ever feels important enough, but... 

i decided to attempt a written version of inktober to try and help myself write more. so far i've done days 1 and 2, totaling 1.5k words. (my projected word count for each piece is at least 500 words, since i think that's reasonable for me.) i actually really like day 2's piece. it has a nice flow, and it's just cute overall. i hope i can keep it up for at least a few more days. i am a day behind, but that's better than not doing it at all, right? 
yesterday while out shopping, i saw *this* adorable little friend-shaped chonky boy squashed in the plushie shelf at tkmax. i've named him tyler, and i love him. 
earlier this week, i commissioned snowifer for some art of my OCs, and she did a _phenomenal _job. her art style is gorgeous, and i cannot emphasize how well she captured my characters. i genuinely cried when i got the final piece lmao. they mean a lot to me, and it was nice to receive such well done art of them. i've been staring at it non-stop ever since.


----------



## BakaRina

I finished up two anime’s I’ve been watching lately and now I’m back to reading their light novel counterparts tonight to pass the time while I'm listening to some music. It’s relaxing to do this whenever I’m in the mood for it since I haven’t been reading as much I have in the past. 

The past week I had finished around ten books, which was an upgrade from four before. I’ve still got a long way before I finish up reading every book I’ve left unread, but at least I’m making some process in catching up.


----------



## Merielle

I finally finished my entry for goomy's contest!! ^^ On top of that, I also managed to work in a little time to play some ACNH and DQXI S—with the former I mainly just wanted to make sure I got all three daily DIYs from my villagers, and did a tiny bit of tweaking the decor around Nook's Cranny.  DQXI was just some resource-gathering and forging, but I do still find that fun.  Especially now that I'm max level and forging is super easy.  I remember the days when forging was Pain™.


----------



## Dunquixote

In spite my jaw pain today, I made more progress today on my entry for goomy’s contest. I’m really happy with how it is turning out for the most part.


----------



## KittenNoir

I turned on my 3DS for the first time since New Horizons came out and when Ed saw me he was so happy and he called me my old nickname Muffin         It was really nice to play again and see him


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping and got everything on my list, including pumpkin spice coffee cream which I was looking for last time but couldn't find
I ordered some pumpkin carving tools and stencils
Ordered a nice sterling silver Celtic cross/Claddagh necklace
I started a new med yesterday and I haven't had any bad side effects so far.  I always get super nervous about taking new meds because I worry about having some horrible life threatening side effect.
I got some new music on iTunes
I heard from a friend I didn't hear from for awhile, was worried about them, we're gonna hang out next weekend
I'm paying off my library late-fee, so now I'll have access to all their books and stuff again


----------



## Orius

Finally went out to see a movie in an actual theater after a long time (maybe a year? I forgot).

Gotta do that again. There's just no experience like that, having to experience a movie in a theater like that. It's pretentious to call it "magical," but there is some kind of magic there.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy about a few things today:

- I completed all of the most important work I had to do today. I was worried because meetings kept running long or getting added to my calendar at the last minute, so it was hard to find time to accomplish anything.
- I saw a bunny hopping across the back yard while I was working.
- I went by my mom's apartment to check on her mail and got to see her cat. I didn't get to stay long, but he was acting very loving and playful. It was nice to see him like that since he's been so ill lately. I hope it means he's recovering.
- I went to the chiropractor and had a really nice, hour-long massage that has helped relieve some of my back pain.
- The chiropractor gave me some Stress B Complex vitamins to help with all the stress I'm under since she believes that's the main source of my pain.
- I started taking the vitamins tonight and I don't know if it's the pills or the placebo affect, but I'm already feeling a bit better.


----------



## duckvely

my classes went well, i got the help i needed for an assignment i was struggling with, and i talked to my friend. today was a good yet simple day


----------



## xara

fell asleep last night before i could post. 

*yesterday (10/03)*
❁ drew some more art for @/The Pennifer’s giveaway! i’ll probably redo the drawing of flick at some point, but i’m quite proud of the lil bee i drew and the cornimer drawing!


Spoiler: 🥜🎨🐝











❁ tried strawberry lemonade iced tea for the first time; it was delicious and very refreshing!
❁ my mom picked me up a strawberry/banana smoothie while she was out grocery shopping, which was also delicious and very kind of her. <3
❁ found out some new information about the ayer cut of _suicide squad (2016)_, such as never-seen-before photos and deleted scene scripts! i’m not sure if the movie itself will ever get released one day, so i’ll take all the info i can get. it’s very interesting to see what the movie could’ve been like if warner bros hadn’t changed things.
❁ began playing acnh again after taking a slight hiatus! it’ll probably take me a while to catch up to present time, but i’ll get there. :’)

*today (10/04)*
❁ was able to attend my visual arts class this morning! this was my first time going due to everything that’s going on in my personal life, but i was able to have a nice chat with my teacher and am proud of myself for going. ☺
❁ my mom bought me some chocolate milk!
❁ resumed taking my antidepressants. i honestly shouldn’t of stopped taking them in the first place, but i feel good about being back on them. here’s hoping they can help my mental state a bit while i wait to be able to start therapy. 
❁ did some stuff that i didn’t feel up to doing, such as taking care of myself and tidying up my room a bit.
❁ s4 of _on my block_ released today! i haven’t begun watching it yet, but i’m excited to do so! :’)
❁ got 2x nook points.


----------



## daringred_

hope you don't mind that i stole your little flower bullet points, xara. they're just really cute!
get to post here again since i actually ~existed~ today.

❁ made a bunch of cute picrews last night. those are always fun. i have too many of them saved lmao. 
❁ went shopping with my family. i wouldn't say it made me happy, but i could've very easily said no (and almost did), so i'm proud of myself for actually going. 
❁ it also meant i got to buy birthday presents for my girlfriend! it isn't actually until the 22nd, but it's better than rushing for something at the last minute. 
❁ managed to continue with (written) inktober. still a day behind, of course, but at least i did it. this piece was slightly longer than yesterday's at 1.3k, although i don't like it _as _much. it's still good though! i also have an idea for day four's prompt now, so hopefully it won't be as daunting to tackle when i attempt it tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

I finished my entry for Goomy’s contest . 

Tomorrow morning, someone I watch stream games is streaming something. So happy since it’s been about a month or so since he last had a gaming stream .

I’m getting a new phone tomorrow; feeling neutral about getting a new phone overall but happy because my phone has been annoying me going on and off charge any time i move it while charging it.

I just finished getting all the rewards that I wanted from an event in a gacha game so I can now take it easy.

I got an item in pocket camp today that I wanted from a fortunate cookie. I have enough to buy another one; still debating if I want to buy another one or not.


----------



## deana

My sister had her baby so I'm officially an aunt now  I've never been very interested in kids but my mom and sister are so excited I think their excitement is rubbing off on me lol it will be fun to have a little one in the family to spoil. 

On the work side of things I'm getting trained on how to work mornings at my job which I'm happy about so I won't have to work evenings all the time.


----------



## moo_nieu

shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease!  *intense breakdancing* thank goodness bc im tired of dealing with all this lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

After a terrible, anxiety inducing couple of days I won a PTO day at work. I am just so happy since I really needed it.


----------



## Midoriya

I watched four or five episodes of Naruto Shippuden this morning, went to sleep, and still SOMEHOW woke up before my alarm in the morning.  Then I did well at my job, and I came home to see that the Demon Slayer movie has been released on Crunchyroll/VRV!!!


----------



## Dunquixote

moo_nieu said:


> shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease!  *intense breakdancing* thank goodness bc im tired of dealing with all this lol



So happy for you! 

Today wasn’t eventful aside from the stream but was still good. I enjoyed the stream and chatting with my friends. 

Only bad thing is i kept falling asleep without my mouth guard in afterwards and now my jaw is hurting really bad even after taking a pain pill.

Decided to get my new phone on Friday instead since i just was way too tired after the stream.


----------



## LadyDestani

A few things I'm happy about today:

- I watched a squirrel and some crows in the backyard while I was working.
- I got through all of the work I intended to do today.
- I was really stressed this morning, but I took my Stress Vitamins at lunch and felt a bit better in the afternoon.
- I finished packing my niece's birthday gift, so I can ship it out tomorrow.
- I have a counseling appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I get to leave work for a few hours.
- I had a really good cheeseburger and fries for dinner.


----------



## Mariah

I toured an old theater with my dad and I went to yoga.


----------



## xara

posting this a bit earlier than usual just in case i fall asleep lol, but today was the best day i’ve had in a while. i’m still struggling a lot and am exhausted mentally and physically, but i feel a bit better today and less weighed down. :’)

❁ chatted with a few friends and mutuals today, which always makes me happy! <3
❁ continued getting caught up in acnh.
❁ managed to contribute to a few tbt threads! i haven’t been posting much due to everything that’s going on with me, so i’m really happy that i was able to do a bit of posting today! 
❁ a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’ve been reading was published!! the last chapter for this story was published in early july, so seeing that there was a new one to read today was a very pleasant surprise! the new chapter was great as well. :’)
❁ found a new favourite song! 
❁ read a new fanfic and enjoyed it! 
❁ had burger king for dinner.
❁ found out that i only need to catch 43 more fish to 100% complete the “angling for perfection!” nm achievement in acnh! 



daringred_ said:


> hope you don't mind that i stole your little flower bullet points, xara. they're just really cute!



i don’t mind at all! 



moo_nieu said:


> shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease, shes letting us out of the lease!  *intense breakdancing* thank goodness bc im tired of dealing with all this lol



omg i’m so happy to hear this!! i know i haven’t commented on this situation, but i’ve read all of your posts about it in the “what’s bothering you?” thread, and i am so, so happy that she’s letting you guys out of the lease! i can’t even imagine just how awful this situation must’ve been for you guys, so i’m so relieved that it’s almost over! you definitely deserve some peace after all of this mess; please take care of yourself, friend.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because the weather is now cool and no longer warm or hot. Fall is definitely here, so yes! Also, I preordered Pokémon Shining Pearl and Pokémon Legends: Arceus. Gonna be starting fresh on my Switch today and just play the games that I want to play right now. So I started up a new, no time traveling island on my New Horizons game today.


----------



## hakutaku

Feeling productive because I started on my first essay for uni   I've managed to get the introduction mostly done, and I've planned out a lot of the main body.  It's due on the 22nd so I'm happy I gave myself time to edit and revise it rather than starting it last minute.


----------



## Merielle

Today was kind of busy and I'm hungry but it's late and I want to go to bed so I can have breakfast sooner but I did manage to work in some time in ACNH!  I was able to get all the spooky DIYs from villagers/balloons, and in placing some items around to try and clear up some storage space, I got my island rating up to four stars!!  I also found some nice new art of a couple of my faves, and finished off the last of the cookies my mom made last week!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve finally had some time to chill again today and thanks to doing that for the past several days it has helped alleviate some of my stress and remind me of who I am as a person.  Even though the world can be ugly at times, so too must there be beauty in it.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I was finally able to pick up some canker sore cream. All I had was cold sore cream, but that’s only for external use. It’s a relief because I needed some. 
⬥ I have a shorter work day tomorrow for five hours. I finish work at 9:00 PM, so I will be off in time to watch the NL Wild Card. I’m hoping for a very specific result in this one, obviously.
⬥ A few boxes came for me in the mail today for eBay purposes. They are usually quick in mailing out the free shipping supplies.
⬥ I love the way Keagan looks at me.


Spoiler


----------



## Autumn247

Yesterday I picked up one of my new medications, so I'll get to start that soon
I'm doing well on my medication for acid reflux, it's helping a lot
Some of my packages came yesterday
I just ordered 2 new Nintendo Switch games (Rune Factory 4 and Dragons: Dawn of New Riders, the second one is a game based on the How to Train Your Dragon series, which I love, if you could tell from my profile pic of Toothless the dragon  
I'm paying off my late fee at my library today, so I can finally start getting books/movies again.  Excited about that.
I have a video appointment with my psychiatrist tomorrow, I'm excited to let her know I'm doing really well mostly, aside from having a really hard time sleeping lately, maybe she'll have some idea what to do about that


----------



## Mad Aly

I've got an interview tomorrow for a job that seems rather promising! Also, I'm really excited and looking forward to the AC Direct, now that it's been announced to stream on the 15th~ 

Edit: The job wasn't nearly as promising as I thought it would be, so I turned it down.


----------



## Corrie

I bought the Cheetos KD (just the cheddar flavour) and it actually tastes like Cheetos! It's nice haha


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't get too frustrated or stressed about anything at work today. I'm still not sure, but I think the stress vitamins may be helping.
- Despite it being overcast, it didn't rain the entire the time I was out today.
- I got my niece's birthday present shipped and it should arrive on her actual birthday.
- I had a good counseling session and my counselor recommended a topical for my back pain. I've ordered it, but now I have to wait until Friday to try it out.
- I went by the grocery store to pick up milk and they had Dr. Pepper in stock. They've been sold out for weeks, at least every time I went.
- They also had Boo Berry cereal in stock for Halloween, so I bought my husband a few boxes because it's his favorite.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a fantastic day!  I got my sleep, did well at work, and then got to go to Aikido and practice Randori - multiple attack!  Now I have a day off tomorrow from both of my jobs as well!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ A local gas station has baked flaming hot cheetos. I haven’t seen them around much. They used to have them as apart of school lunches at elementary school. In my opinion, the baked ones taste so much better than the regular.
⬥ I’m currently watching the NL Wild Card game. It is currently tied as I’m posting this. I’m hoping for a Dodgers victory. I’m a bit nervous, however, considering the history my team has versus the Cardinals during the postseason. 
⬥ I’m happy that I currently have water. I’ve been craving water all day. Sometimes you don’t want anything to drink except water, so it’s nice to have when you need it. Fiji water is my favorite.
⬥ I am in the process of washing my blanket. I’ll be able to sleep with a clean and warm blanket after this game concludes. I hope I’ll be posting tomorrow with good news regarding the Wild Card game. I’ll keep my fingers crossed!
⬥ I’m seeing Keagan tomorrow morning. I love spending time with him. My dad also picked him up some dog ice cream.


----------



## xara

today wasn’t all that exciting or interesting, but it was still a fairly decent day! i’m not sure if it’s because i’m back on my meds or what, but i’m slowly starting to feel better mentally and less depressed, which is a huge relief! i’m so happy to be feeling a bit better, at least for right now. 

❁ obtained the 3 new spooky diys from my villagers in acnh!! i’ve had every diy for a while now, so it was really nice to finally have a few new ones to hunt for! :’)
❁ discovered another new favourite song! 
❁ my mom was kind enough to pick me up a few things while she was out, including some more peach iced tea and some meds that i needed! 
❁ found out that the acnh direct will be taking place on october 15th! i’m so excited!! 
❁ my kitty took a nap in my room for the first time since she got injured. she wasn’t happy about not being able to go in my closet or up on my bed, but it was still nice to have her in here. :’)
❁ read a new fanfic and loved it! it might even be a new favourite of mine.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ this actually happened yesterday lol, but i’ve added a new squishmallow to my collection!! 


Spoiler: 🦉💜



meet holly the owl, who actually used to belong to my grandmother; my mom bought it for her birthday either last year or the year before. it feels bittersweet to now have her, but she’s very adorable, and i’ll take good care of her.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Nothing has been a real highlight, but I'm going to bed early to see if i can catch up on sleep (i'm slowly losing sleep). I like sleep.


----------



## daringred_

semi-eventful day today. only real downsides were the writer's block and the panic attack i had this morning. (was considering trying to go back to the doctor to get put on new meds for my depression/anxiety but, if it wasn't obvious, i'm too scared to go lmao. guess i'll die.)

❁ my mug arrived today! sort of a bittersweet thing, really, since it's to replace the one that went missing. i'm 99% sure someone broke it and threw away the evidence, but they won't own up to it -- probably so they don't have to cough up the £11 i had to pay to replace it. 
❁ the tickets arrived for the concert my girlfriend and i are going to next sunday! 
❁ went out shopping and bought myself two funko pops that i lowkey really wanted. (they were 50s and halloween wanda for those curious.) i also bought the same two for my girlfriend as part of her birthday present since she actually watched and likes wandavision and also because the funko pops for the show have been, like... non-existent in the UK? this is the first time i've seen any of them in the wild, so i had to grab them. 
❁ decided to try picking up my journal again but with a simpler, less time-consuming layout this time. it's now monthly/weekly spreads, so i don't have to worry about making it look pretty every day. i did manage to keep it up for a while last time, but it was super draining, and the fact that i only did around five things a day on average meant there was too much empty space to fill each time rip. 
❁ completed the fourth prompt for (written) inktober. really liked how it turned out. currently working on the fifth right now!
❁ bought some stickers for the aforementioned journal. i have plenty already, but none of them are really... speaking to me? and i also need some smaller ones to fill in the blank spaces. (mostly putting this here to try and convince myself it wasn't a waste of money lmao.)
❁ october 15th is a busy day. first the NH direct is announced, and now the final season of buzzeed unsolved supernatural! i almost feel spoiled.


----------



## Merielle

-I got to work on my island a little more today!  I've got some more of an area's layout figured out now, so hopefully I can get to work on decorating it next!
-Got some Halloween candy on a grocery run!  Reeses Take 5's are almost _too_ good.  Also got some cinnamon mints/gum since I've been craving cinnamon lately.
-Had sauerkraut for dinner!  The kind my family got is very much on the spicy side, but it was so good that I could look past the pain, and I'm not normally that into spicy foods.  10/10, would eat to the point of tears.


----------



## milktae

I finally got a ride to a p1harmony concert later this month! I also joined badminton at school which i really enjoyed even tho it was really hot :’)


----------



## jiny

i had a fun day at work and school today! all in all it was a good day


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom picked up some cookies that I like today  when she and my dad went out shopping somewhere.

I just beat my first abyssal stage on FEH; took me a couple tries but I’m so happy I ended up beating it.  And then proceeded to beat a few more.

I got the new Halloween Sothis/Byleth on my free pull ; last night I got Hubert who I wanted badly too .


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist.  She is increasing my mood stabilizer to help with my manic episode.
I'm enjoying a cup of coffee with some pumpkin spice creamer  
I'm buying a new ukulele .  I already have a soprano ukulele (the smallest one) but I wanted to get a tenor since it's about guitar sized, so I am ordering a tenor ukulele.  Tenors are better for playing fingerstyle (my favorite way to play) while sopranos are better for strumming
Just ate an everything bagel w/ cream cheese and it was really delicious
I have time to do whatever I want to today!


----------



## Mr_Persona

fall is on its way and that's all l been thinking about!


----------



## mocha.

Been struggling with the work load at uni a little (so much work n not enough time to complete it D: ) so I took myself to the local park and fed some peanuts to the cute ducks and geese that live there, and read a book for a little while. Honestly, it was so relaxing and made me appreciate just how beautiful nature is!


----------



## g u a v a

i had a really yummy breakfast today  it's been a while


----------



## moo_nieu

made some super delicious fresh veggie juice with lemon, kale, cucumber, apple, and celery :3 ill probably add more kale and a little more ice next time though. the drink surprisingly tasted like lemons and apples despite all of the vegetables


Spoiler















also i finally have a free day where i dont feel like im dying from stress lol gonna get back to work on some commissions for a few very patient people (thank you all ) and hopefully be able to participate in inktober with everyone in the museum soon!


Spoiler



in my dream last night i got a message saying i was being kicked out of the group inktober thread for non participation  im glad that didnt actually happen lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

went to the nearby gas station to buy some more nerds gummies, they're so good omg


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I finished my work week a day early by working 5 days in 4, so now I get to enjoy a 4-day weekend! On top of that, I'm looking forward to picking up Metroid Dread tomorrow! And in addition to that, I'm also looking forward to the NHL regular season starting on Tuesday!


----------



## _Rainy_

My COVID test came back negative which I’m not surprised about. I’m still sick with some kind of sinus infection though.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because I’m feeling a lot more clean now after a shower and my hair is slowly getting back to normal. Decided to keep the bangs after all, so I’m trying my best to get my hair back into position with the part in the middle and the bangs nice and neat and fluffed up. I was gonna grow the bangs out and try to part my hair on the side, but it just wasn’t working out too well, but to be honest I’m glad I gave up. My hair feels normal now that I put it back into place and that’s all I could ever ask for.


----------



## King koopa

Couple of things:
-I finally changed my username! I was thinking about it for the longest time and decided to do it now! So now I've gone from a koopa dude to a king! Aka the king of Halloween! (For now at least)
-Found a quarter with my birth year (2005) so that's nice
-Finished making my avatar! Believe it or not, it actually took like an hour to make, but I'm glad it turned out pretty good! Also goes with my new king theme lol


----------



## deana

I had another interview with the higher ups at my job today and it went well! I was also having a good hair day today which is much appreciated and definitely helps with my confidence in the interview lol


----------



## Midoriya

Today has just been really fantastic.  I’ve gotten some things done and also had time to relax.  I’ve also had a lot of quality time with my S/O, which I was missing.


----------



## maria110

My dog ran a lot at the dog park.  She is older (13) and it makes me happy to see her gamboling around.  During the hot days of summer, her energy was lower but the autumn weather suits her furry self and she's been more energetic.  <3


----------



## oak

It was my dad's birthday today so I made him a card and I framed him a picture of our 3 cats that have since passed away. I give him a handmade card every year and he has them all from when I was a kid. Also my parents had to rush their dog Chilli to the vet today cause he's 15+ years old and we thought he was gonna die but he pulled through and is back at home now! It would have been super awful timing if Chilli died on my dad's birthday.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Despite having a lot of things go wrong at work today, I didn't let it get to me. I dealt with what I could and didn't stress over the things that were out of my control. In the end, I got everything done by the end of the day without feeling totally overwhelmed.
- I think the stress B vitamins are working (see above).
- My back pain hasn't been quite so bad today.
- I watched a bunch of crows hanging out in my backyard and even saw a hawk land for a few moments before it took off again.


----------



## xara

i’m dealing with a bit of brain fog atm due to how tired i am lol, but today was another pretty decent day for me! 

❁ got 3x nook points. 
❁ i finally decided to create my very own art gallery! i was a bit unsure about it at first, but the amount of love and support i’ve received has reassured me so much and means the absolute world to me. i’m so grateful and lucky to know such amazing people.  i promise to respond to everyone’s comments soon! <3
❁ read 4 new fanfics and loved all of them! 
❁ hung out with my kitty while my parents were out! our hanging out pretty much just consisted of me playing acnh while she slept, but it was still really nice to spend time with her and have her with me. :’)


Spoiler: her 🖤









❁ my mom and i went to walmart together, and we actually saw a fox on our way there! i sadly didn’t get any photos/videos, but getting to see a fox was very cool! i also got some nice things from walmart, and mom and i stopped by dairy queen on our way home — i finally tried their baked soft pretzel sticks, which were delicious!


Spoiler: walmart haul 💙



got some new clothes,







a new stitch plushie (as if i don’t already own one along with 3 tsum tsums LOL),



and some more lil autumn friends!




i also picked up some necessities, snacks, and a _the suicide squad_ poster! i haven’t hung it up yet, but it looks like this;


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to continue playing Project X Zone once again today after months of not playing it since I enjoyed the series back in high school. 

I went out today to grab some ice cream and I enjoyed it, it had been weeks since I last had any since a store down the block I always went to get ice cream at closed down sometime ago. 

Managed to read and finish yet another book while listening to music just a while ago, so that was nice.


----------



## Autumn247

The sterling silver Celtic cross necklace I ordered is out for delivery today  I'm surprised because it was in Seattle yesterday and I live in New York, on the opposite side of the country, it shipped out from Missouri and went in a totally different direction than I would have thought it would, it is coming via USPS, so I thought it would be extremely delayed or lost in the mail but it's exactly on time, so I'm happy about that! 
I have some other stuff being delivered too including some pumpkin carving tools, pumpkin carving stencils, and a big box of hot cocoa mix
I picked up the new dose of one of my meds, I'll be starting that today
I'm going to the library in about an hour


----------



## Midoriya

Today is payday for me, and I got three paychecks from my jobs for a good amount of money.  That’s all I really care about right now, lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got one of my dogs a bee costume and she's super happy with it haha. Every time someone comes home she runs up to meet them and show off


----------



## amylase

Today was my last day at my healthcare job. I worked in the healthcare field for 14 years and I can't wait to get away from it. 

I start my work from home job on Monday.


----------



## LadyDestani

Things I'm happy about today:

- I watched some crows and a pair of squirrels in my backyard while I was working, and a bunny ran by very quickly.
- My husband's friend came over today so the two of them moved my new standing desk upstairs and put it together. I've had it for over a week now but couldn't do anything with it because I was on orders from my chiropractor not to lift anything heavy and it was too much for one person to carry upstairs alone. Now I just have to clean off my old desk and my husband will get the new one put in place.
- My back seems like it's finally healing again. I woke up in less pain this morning than I've felt in weeks and I've had very little pain all day.
- I got the BioFreeze I ordered, so I'm hoping that will help if/when the pain comes back.
- An emergency came up at the end of the day at work, but I handled it well and didn't get overwhelmed.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## xara

today was another decent day for me! 

❁ tried confetti cake flavoured poptart bites for the first time — they’re not bad!
❁ began working on and finished 2 squishmallow drawings that i’m honestly quite proud of! i even made one of them my avatar. ☺
❁ obtained the famous mushroom collectible!! thanks again, @Witch!
❁ discovered some new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
❁ tidied up my room a bit and emptied my garbage pail.
❁ changed my aesthetic for autumn/spooky season and i’m absolutely obsessed with it! i especially love my lineup. <3
❁ got 2x nook points.


----------



## Foreverfox

Got a lot of art done today and I'm SUPER proud of how each one came out!


----------



## BakaRina

My copy of Doki Doki Literature Club Plus! came in this morning and played it throughout the day. I've been enjoying it a lot and was happy to finally have it. I really like the stickers that came with the game but I'll leave them as is until I find a use for them when I have the chance to think where I can stick them at.

I started another book today but have yet to finish it since I was more focused on playing the new game I had gotten today, so I'll read more tomorrow when I have the chance for it. I still have a long way to catching up on my unread books, but I'm happy I've been making a dent in them lately.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My canker sore in my mouth is completely gone. I edited this in here because I forgot it, but this is so relieving. I felt the need to add this point. The Orajel cream for mouth sores works perfectly. 
⬥ I shipped out an Ebay package at the post office. Waking up to a notification that my item was purchased is a great feeling.
⬥ I received my direct deposit from my job. I receive it two days early because of my bank’s early pay!
⬥ I had buffalo chicken tenders from a local gas station. They were great! The regular ones are just too plain for my liking.
⬥ I watched a baseball game tonight. It wasn’t the result I was hoping for, so hopefully my team performs better tomorrow.
⬥ Keagan is picking me up from work on Sunday night. I am happy I’ll be able to spend some time with my dog.


----------



## hakutaku

I had such a long day today doing a bunch of stuff I really didn't wanna do, so I guess I'm happy it's all finished with and I have tonight and tomorrow to relax  

I saw my grandma for the first time in a while, so I'm glad about that too.


----------



## amylase

I'm happy and relieved because I thought I lost my New Leaf copy of Animal Crossing! I spent I dunno how long looking for it. I even called my parents thinking I left it their house several years ago?! Even the hubby went around the house looking for it. But it was in another 3DS case.. that was in a special edition box.. which I didn't check b/c why would there be a game case??? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh found it.. so relieved.. have like 5,000 hours on that town.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good day despite being tired.  I’m going to chill with some Genshin Impact for a bit and then go to sleep early.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in today and woke up with minimal back pain.
- I didn't do much all day.
- I made a spur of the moment purchase tonight and ordered a new pair of slippers with dogs on them. They look cute and comfy for this winter and they were half price.


----------



## xara

i’m running on very little sleep, but today was a good day! ^_^

❁ created a lot of art today! i drew something for my amazing friend @Roxxy, did 2 squishmallow drawings and drew my acnh island rep for the first time! i wasn’t expecting having an art gallery to motivate me as much as it is, but i’m not complaining!
❁ finally got around to watching the nintendo direct from last month! none of the announcements interested me much aside from _mario party superstars_, _disney magical world 2_ and of course, acnh, but i’m still happy that i watched it!
❁ discovered some more new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters!
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ 100% completed the “angling for perfection!” nm achievement in acnh!!
❁ my mom bought me some chocolate milk and a new shirt while she was out. :’)


Spoiler: 💙









❁ tried pumpkin scones for the first time; i wasn’t expecting to like them, but they’re actually quite good!
❁ my kitty took 2 naps in my room today! <3 she’s actually still in here lol


----------



## Suspicious Brownies

My husband made some bomb steaks.


----------



## Merielle

-Yesterday there was a double rainbow on my island!  I've seen a few of those in my town in New Leaf, but I think this was the first one I've seen in New Horizons! 
-Dollightful uploaded today!  She did a very cute spooky birb art doll, and I can't wait to see her Halloween doll for this year when it comes out. ^^
-Played some more DQXI S!


----------



## Alienfish

An online shop's new clothes collection had early access last night and I grabbed a mini dress(thank u for making dresses for people with ASS) and a shirt from there. Lowkey wanted a pair of pants but the sizes were way off and the £ is bad so shouldn't get more now anyway lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I am currently drinking a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks. It’s my favorite drink from there. My credit card also sends me rewards in Starbucks gift cards, so I just use them.
⬥ This item that I ordered was shipped out rather quickly and is expected to arrive before the end of the month. I was nervous it wouldn’t arrive before my departure.
⬥ I slept much better tonight than last night. I’m happy because I feel much better having gotten more sleep than four hours. It was kind of a rarity last night. I just couldn’t sleep due to the menstrual cramps. It feels a lot better now.
⬥ Speaking of that, I’m really glad about having that issue now rather than on a Coach bus. Three to four days of that on a bus is not fun, let me tell you. This means I’m safe for my trip, which I figured I would be.


----------



## TheDuke55

I have off today and plan to get into a lot of projects that have been sitting on the backburner. So that really excites me. I've been wanting to get them started and or finished for some time.


----------



## Autumn247

I slept well again last night
My ring sizer came today so now I know what size ring I wear and can order the Claddagh ring I want 
I might be going to the park today with my friend, it depends if he wakes up on time.  He has a tendency to stay up all night then sleep through the day.  So it might not happen.  We're supposed to go around 12 and I need to be back by 4:30 because I have a package coming, I texted him half an hour ago to see if he was up (it's 11am now), and I haven't heard back yet which usually means he's still asleep, but I could be wrong. Either way, if we go it will be fun, if not then I have the day to relax, read, play games. Edit: He just texted me back so we are going! 
I woke up really early and listened to some good podcasts
The weather is cool today
My new tenor ukulele is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finished my second plastic canvas project and I'm really happy with it ☺


----------



## mocha.

Had a nice day today, went for Sunday lunch with my family & my boyfriends family and I’m playing some Genshin Impact now


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got out of bed before noon today. Ate lunch. Fed some campus cats and went around filling up their water bowls. Also took a ****. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> finished my second plastic canvas project and I'm really happy with it ☺



That's remarkable. What was the process of making it like? How did you make it? I'm curious!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dawnpiplup said:


> That's remarkable. What was the process of making it like? How did you make it? I'm curious!


I start with a pattern (this one, in this case), I cut out a section of plastic canvas in the size that I need, and I gather all the colors of yarn (it's regular yarn that you might use to crochet/knit). the process is similar to cross stitching, it's a bit complicated to explain but you just kinda poke the needle/thread through the holes over and over following the pattern until it's done. in case your wondering this one probably took me at least 6-7 hours total to do


----------



## Midoriya

Had a good day at work and I’m glad the Dallas Cowboys won 44-20 and are 4-1 for the season so far.


----------



## deana

I'm happy because I bought a pumpkin pie for myself for Thanksgiving 

My partner doesn't like pumpkin pie so more for me hehe


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Last night, my husband and I finished setting up my standing desk, so I get to use it for the first time today.
- I didn't have to work today. 
- My favorite football team won today. I was so sure they were going to lose, but they pulled through at the end.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Happy because I've been pretty productive today.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m enjoying chatting with people on this server; can’t wait for the new mario party so I can play a game with them . We’ve had really lively banter ☺. I hope there will be some surprises like more characters (please give me monty the mole ), more boards and more mini games even though I am grateful what they gave us, but would love some surprises to what we can unlock .

I’m really enjoying playing Fire Emblem Heroes again ☺.

Still got a lot of things on my mind that is holding me back but I feel significantly better ever since joining this server. 

Happy world mental health day! I am happy to see people making kind posts about the importance of mental health and such, since even my dad doesn’t understand i don’t choose to be anxious and gets annoyed at my symptoms as well as others I know (not to mention he has it but won’t treat it or admit he has it). There have been many times where I wanted to call off socializing completely, but time and time again, I see many posts by artists, VAs, friends of friends, etc post about it not to mention the positive interactions with people there even when I show symptoms or say what mental health issues I have. It gives me hope that I will find a place in this world and maybe even overcome the obstacles it is creating for me right now. Tomorrow I may feel down again, but these reminders help me even then to keep fighting.


----------



## xara

a bit of a late night post since i fell asleep earlier lol, but today was decent for the most part. 

❁ came up with a bunch of collectible lineup ideas that i really like! i already have all the collectibles that i need to make them possible, too, so i don’t have to buy or date trade anything! i’m definitely very excited to try them out after spooky season ends. :’)
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’m reading was published and it was fantastic! 
❁ created 2 new artworks today! i love how motivated i’ve been since creating my art gallery; i’m having so much fun! 
❁ did an animal crossing trade. 
❁ my kitty spent most of her day in my room with me. she’s honestly not doing well health-wise atm, so i’m glad that i was able to spend time with her and keep an eye on her.


----------



## nyx~

I got a high grade on a test I studied like crazy for so I'm super happy about that! Also this week is homecoming week at my school and I love dressing up for the different themes they give us everyday.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that the Acnh direct is soon


----------



## Bagelbagon

I’m glad i’m now free from crippling debt pushed onto me by tom nook


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Today I looked out of the window and saw that the sky was blue and the clouds were fluffy. Made me happy.


Spoiler: Pretty sky!









And my Gojo Satoru (Jujutsu Kaisen) sitting figure arrived from Japan. He's cute. 


Spoiler: Pretty eyes!






This little figure comes with another head with his blindfold on and his hair up. Pictures in the background are my Jujutsu Kaisen posters on the wall. I have Gojo sitting on my table now between my keyboard and monitor. He's... so very distracting. ♥


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Before, online customer support was a small part of my job that I didn't mind. However, for the past few weeks due to issues and an influx of new customers it has started to consume my workday and caused me to get behind on my work goals. I was secretly fantasizing about having my own assistant, and today I heard that I'm actually getting an assistant for customer support in a few weeks, without even asking for it! Their main focus will be on a different part of the company but in their spare time, and for up to half of the day, I'll be able to make use of them.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy because I went to the park with my friend yesterday.  We checked out the rose garden, it's really too late in the season but there were some left and I took pictures of a few of them and the rest of the park   Then we watched The Conjuring 3


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice day at uni today! I enjoyed my lecture and seminar and had fun chatting with my classmates  ☺ 

I also got a new coat/jacket/shacket (lol) on Saturday that I'm really pleased with, which I wore for the first time today!


----------



## Stella-Io

Crystaaaaaaaals! I went to a new crystals store today and got some pretty stuff. One thing I got was a Caribbean Calcite. It reminds me of the beach and ocean so ofcourse I got it.


----------



## ForeverALoan

Today was pajama day and we were trying to plan on buying matching pjs but we didnt get a chance. The other day I remembered I have two of the same deer onesie, one is a medium one is an xs. It has a deer on the hood with sleepy eyes and flowers and antlers and I didn't think he would want to wear it because of the flowers, but he got really excited when I showed him and he said he would wear it if it fit him.. 

Well it fit him! he looks so cute in it 

We were matching deer today and we took the cutest pictures literally ever. My new lock screen and home screen. All day people have been saying "awww" and pointing us out to their friends. I'm so happy I don't think I've been this happy in a very long timee 

^~^ <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw a squirrel in the backyard while I was working.
- I won a $10 Amazon gift card from work.
- I managed to get the most important work done despite several interruptions and problems that came up today.
- I get to leave work early tomorrow for a chiropractor appointment.
- We got extra food from Wendy's tonight by mistake. My husband picked it up at the drive-thru so we didn't realize until he was already home.


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m going to be leaving one of my jobs soon to stay with my better one of the two.  The better one has higher pay, is closer to home, and is just objectively and subjectively better for me.

- I usually don’t like these months at all, but October is special to me this year not because of Halloween, but because my S/O and dad’s birthdays are this month.  They’re two of the closest people to me in my life and I want to do everything I can to make their days extra special.

- Lastly, I didn’t realize this until recently, but growing up with Aspergers I always found some social situations difficult, but over time I learned and got better at them.  I realized that I’ve pretty much cured my own Aspergers, or at the very least, I have very good coping methods for it, hehe.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m off work tomorrow. I’ve worked more hours this week so my paycheck should be a little better. 
⬥ I’ve cleaned up the living room a bit. My shipping corner was getting a little out of hand with all the boxes. Unfortunately, they are doing apartment inspections so I had to organize a bit.
⬥ I’m actually tired tonight, but I’m watching the Dodgers play their postseason game and hoping for a victory. I am feeling the same nervousness I was feeling during the matchup against the Braves last postseason. I’m still very confident.


----------



## xara

i’m very tired atm, but since i spent most of my day with my kitty, i’d say that i still had a fairly decent day. :’)

❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ read 3 new fanfics and enjoyed them! i also read a bunch of interesting posts about one of my favourite book/movie trilogies! 
❁ created some more art today that i’m actually pretty proud of! 
❁ my kitty slept in my room for most of the day. she’s still not doing well, but i’m glad that she got some rest and that i was able to provide her with some sort of comfort today. my ass is numb from sitting on the floor with her for 2+ hours, though lmao.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was good for the most part; got a bit stressful or rough later but talking to some friends helped me feel better.  I am a bit worried though I messed up stuff by talking to one of my friends about something. He said it was fine but I still can’t help but worry :/. 

I got a cute picture of my cat today when she was on my bed cleaning herself 


Spoiler









sorry it is upside down. 

My gray kitty had upset tummy earlier but she seems to be feeling better now .
Looking forward to heroes journey in feh since i missed it when it was first introduced.


----------



## Autumn247

I did laundry finally
The treadmill on my floor of the apartment complex was fixed so I can start using it again!!!  So excited about that.
My tenor ukulele was delivered today  
I'm drinking some hot cocoa


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I haven't posted a lot recently because I've been busy but!

I've been messaging and talking with my friends more often.
Perfect score on my theory of learning presentation I gave in class
A on my first senior class exam
Cleaned the house
I've been speaking up more in class, which is something I never do.
I can drink coffee again without completely freaking out
I've started painting canvas and am gonna get back into art real soon! 
Also did all of my homework for the week so I have free time for the gym and hobbies!
Don't know if I'll keep this up, but I'm really hoping that I do. I'm also going to look into getting therapy soon & communicating better with my FNP.


----------



## Jhine7

My fiancé and I finally had our engagement photo session done this past Sunday 

Very excited to get them back soon!


----------



## Firesquids

The kitten who got hit by a car I rescued a couple weeks ago is recovering well! Vets says his ankle isn't healing properly but we'll have to wait and see if there's anything that can be done about it. Introducing him to my other cat and my dog has been going slow but we're getting there.


----------



## Dunquixote

Firesquids said:


> The kitten who got hit by a car I rescued a couple weeks ago is recovering well! Vets says his ankle isn't healing properly but we'll have to wait and see if there's anything that can be done about it. Introducing him to my other cat and my dog has been going slow but we're getting there.View attachment 403494



I did not see that post last week, but am extremely happy it is recovering and that you rescued it; very kind of you . This is why I wish people kept cats indoors . Thanks for sharing picture ; always happy to see more kitty pictures . Gl getting your other pets used to it . i know it is tough to do.


----------



## moonbyu

school didn't go as bad today  i woke up today for some reason all like "i dont wanna go to school i rather fall down a flight of stairs than go wtf" but honestly? it wasn't that bad lmao


----------



## amylase

Day 2 of WAH was fabulousssssssssssssssssss. I know it's only day 2 but seriously I wish I started working from home way sooner than this. I woke up a little early had a nice breakfast.. dehydrated some kale to make chips! Washed a load of laundry. Played animal crossing.. then walked over to my office. (down the hall) lol. Hardest part of my day was which sweats did I want to wear???? After work was able to walk 3/4 of a mile. (Been doing that for over 3 weeks now)


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m excited for @Aquilla ‘s art shop! So many art shops I still have yet to shop at not to mention ones to return to including hers ☺. Will try to get back to posting more.  

I’m happy today is @Totoroki ’s birthday and happy to have chatted with her again a little. I hope it is okay I post this otherwise I will delete.


----------



## Stella-Io

My doggie is laying on top of me sleeping.

I was going to go to sleep in about a half hour but I'll go to sleep when she goes to sleep with my dad (she loves sleeping with him). Kinda surprised she isn't there now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today wasn't a great day but I'm happy about a few things:

- I watched the squirrels and the crows in the backyard again while working. They're all so active in the fall.
- I got to leave work early to go to the chiropractor and got a nice massage.
- I have another counseling session tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I told my grandma that I still have not received either of my paychecks from one of my previous jobs. She is going to see what is going on and figure out where my money is.
⬥ My dad got me new Nike socks for when I move. They arrived in the mail a few days ago. They are washed and all packed up. 
⬥ My backpack is mostly packed right now with the exception of a few things, but it’s basically ready to go.
⬥ I am also watching that baseball game very closely. I’m still hopeful even though it’s an elimination game. This team never gives up.



Autumn247 said:


> -snip-


That’s a really nice ukulele. I love the design.


----------



## Balverine

I finally got my ancestry results from 23andme and found out a lot of cool stuff!
So my family is Scottish (which I knew), but we found out that my dad's side of the family descended from Norse vikings 0v0

The founder of our clan was of the Norman people and he ended up in modern day Scotland

So I'm happy that I found out cool things about my heritage lol


----------



## Merielle

-_Finally_ found the fourth fossil in my New Leaf town that has been evading me for MONTHS.  There was no angle you could actually see it from, so after checking pretty much everywhere else, I took a wild guess at one spot in particular, and what do you know, there it was!
-Got to play a little more DQXI S today!


----------



## Dunquixote

I decided to do a discount pull on the first part of this banner and I got one of the units that I wanted  and the one that I wanted the most of the two. I still have the itch to pull some more (not on this first part), especially since the new legend is limited to this type of benner but I want the next event’s unit more so am going to do my best and not pull until then.


----------



## Midoriya

Had a fantastic day off!  I played Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee with a Nuzlocke challenge, finished unpacking my room, did some laundry, and had Greek food for dinner.  I also wished in Genshin Impact and now I have both Aloy and Childe (Tartaglia) in the game!!  My mental health improves so much when I have days like this.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got a duck sweater


----------



## duckvely

i was able to get a good amount of work done today which was nice! this week has been and will continue to be stressful (midterm week), but getting things done little by little makes me happy


----------



## Sophie23

I feel much better today and I visited an Treasure Island on acnh


----------



## xara

fell asleep yesterday before i could post lol. my day truthfully wasn’t the greatest, but some nice things still happened. :’)

❁ received zell’s photo in acnh!! 
❁ created some more art, including something for @/Totoroki’s birthday! i’m really pleased with how much art i’ve been making as of late; it’s been a great distraction for me, and i’m having lots of fun with it. <3 
❁ discovered a new favourite song!
❁ watched some nice videos on tiktok.
❁ took a really nice nap! it was one of those naps where i woke up disoriented and thinking it was the next day lol, but those naps are always very restful for me, so i’m not complaining! :’p
❁ had a yummy dinner.


----------



## S.J.

xara said:


> fell asleep yesterday before i could post lol. my day truthfully wasn’t the greatest, but some nice things still happened. :’)
> 
> ❁ received zell’s photo in acnh!!
> ❁ created some more art, including something for @/Totoroki’s birthday! i’m really pleased with how much art i’ve been making as of late; it’s been a great distraction for me, and i’m having lots of fun with it. <3
> ❁ discovered a new favourite song!
> ❁ watched some nice videos on tiktok.
> ❁ took a really nice nap! it was one of those naps where i woke up disoriented and thinking it was the next day lol, but those naps are always very restful for me, so i’m not complaining! :’p
> ❁ had a yummy dinner.


Happy today because I received an adorable and sweet drawing of my favourite villager, Agnes, from the very talented xara. So thankful for her kindness. ❤☺❤


----------



## KittenNoir

Came back from a nice dinner out with my husband
its raining really heavy 
I'm cuddled in bed having a cup of tea
my kitten is using my thigh as a pillow to sleep


----------



## mocha.

Despite an early start and 12+ hours of work, I’ve had a really good day today. I have absolutely loved listening to this new podcast called “Ologies” (definitely recommend for those who are interested or curious about different areas of study. Some of my favourite episodes are Awesomeology, Felinology, Egyptology and Corvus Thanatology). Since I’ve been doing a longer commute to uni and back (around an hour each way) it’s given me the opportunity to listen to them and it’s become one of my favourite parts of the day.

also, I’m really enjoying university and learning a lot. We’ve been doing a lot of theory work recently and have started incorporating practical ideas which makes me super excited to get in the classroom!

im going to spend the rest of the night chilling out, playing Genshin & watching some YouTube videos!


----------



## Sin

i have a phone screening for a job today!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I stumbled across two big dogs running around my apartment complex. They were following each other around but their owner wasn’t there. They were too clean and healthy to be strays. I gave them each a treat after both dogs ran up to me. About one minute later, they ran away again. It made my day seeing them, although I am not sure where they live or who they belong to.
⬥ I’m happy because I do work tonight, but tomorrow is my day off. My favorite hockey team has their first game of the season. I missed hockey. My baseball team also plays tomorrow so that’s a huge plus.
⬥ I got an estimated delivery on my package, and it’s supposed to arrive tomorrow. I’m really excited for this.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm trying to be positive, but I've been having one of those days where everything seems to go wrong. So here are the few things that I am happy about today:

- I slept a little bit better last night and woke up with less back pain.
- I saw a squirrel and a bunny in the backyard today while walking my dog. Unfortunately, my dog wanted to chase the bunny and scared it away.
- I had a pretty good counseling session.
- The week is more than halfway over. I'm so ready for the weekend.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today wasn’t not that great even though it should have been since my print came in the mail today but the envelope thing it was in was a bit bent and damaged; the top corner of the print ended up being a little bent. It could have been worse but these prints and the autograph are expensive and I have ocd so i can’t help it that even little bends or tears bothers me.

Excited about a new unit coming to one of my games. I love the voice actor for the unit; I love his voice overs that I’ve heard him in so far. That alone honestly sold me on the unit before the unit’s video came out. The unit itself looks so awesome. Hope my luck shows up since I don’t think I pulled anyone for almost a year that I wanted and the lack of luck and other things has been pushing me a bit away from the game. Been taking it easy for this game and focusing on others instead.

Tomorrow I’m going to look at frames to put my signed prints in .


----------



## Merielle

I got a few DIYs I was looking for in ACNH today! ^^ I also had a nice experience with a friendly player in Fall Guys—there's a level with a bunch of wind-up toy penguins that run around, and you have to hold one for a certain amount of total time to qualify.  After you qualify, you disappear and drop the penguin where you were standing, and it starts running around again.  I found a player with a penguin in an isolated area and started waving at them from a polite distance to establish myself as a non-threat, and when they realized I wasn't going to try and steal their penguin from them, they walked right up to me so I could grab it after they qualified.  Very nice bean, 10/10.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally booked off every Friday from work starting this week right up until my holiday in December meaning I only have to work four days a week for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BakaRina

I had managed to get my copy of Valkyria Chronicles 2 art book this morning, which made me very happy since it beats having to wait all day wondering when it’ll arrive. 

I managed to beat Fire Emblem Echoes for the second (or was it third? I don’t remember.) time. All that’s left is me grinding my characters into their overclasses and tackling the last dungeon of the game and then I can move onto replaying Pokémon Platinum and trying to do my first Nuzlocke run so I can wait sometime until the Pokémon remakes come out next month. 

And I’m nearly finished watching The A Team, which I should get to finishing up soon hopefully.


----------



## xara

i once again fell asleep last night before i could post lol, but yesterday was alright! ^_^

❁ obtained the ancient candle and spring shamrock collectibles!! thank you again, @Libra! 
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ finally began watching s4 of _on my block_! i’m sad that this is the last season, but i’m really enjoying it so far! i’ll probably finish watching it sometime today or over the weekend. :’)
❁ my mom picked me up some treats while she was out, including some blueberry pastry sticks! i haven’t tried them yet, but they look delicious! 
❁ had kfc’s popcorn chicken, which i’ve been craving, for dinner.
❁ for the first time in days, my kitty had absolutely no coughing fits yesterday, and seemed to overall be doing better! i was also able to be home alone with her without anything going wrong, which was a huge relief.


----------



## Alienfish

****ing finally from november 1st you don't have to test for covid-19 if you are fully vaxxed. Couldn't come soon enough, it feels rather excessive to keep it especially since most people actually do get their jabs when they should.

Also made a few needed purchases I needed/wanted


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I was well enough to go to work today and I’m excited for the Acnh direct tomorrow!!!


----------



## jiny

today is my homecoming game and i’m going with a group of friends and i’m super excited! it’s also senior walk night which is a senior tradition at my high school and i’m super excited to participate


----------



## Autumn247

Yesterday:

I walked to the store and library.  Got some stuff I needed at the store and picked up some requests from the library.
I cooked!  I usually don't have the energy to cook but I did yesterday
Today:

I walked on the treadmill for 30 minutes
Vacuumed my apartment for the first time in way too long
Practiced ukulele on my new tenor ukulele and posted a video of myself playing on my Facebook page.  Getting used to the much bigger tenor size after playing soprano 
Ate mashed potatoes.  I love mashed potatoes, they're so good!  
Picked out some stuff I am going to order like some Christmas pajamas, a Santa hat, Christmas placemats, a table cloth, a coffee table (I've lived in the apartment for 2 years now and I still don't have a coffee table lol)


----------



## _Rainy_

I got some series 2 amiibos for my birthday we’re not even going to talk about how I got 22 duplicates. I managed to get Vesta and Coco which I’m very happy with.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was awful due to news about my cat, but some good stuff: my mom got me some donuts when she and my dad went to the orchard. sadly i could not enjoy the last time as much due to hearing about my cat :/.

Some units weapons that used to be obtained only if you spent over $160 became available the trading place where you exchange these currency that you get when you get dupes. I was able to get the weapon for my favorite character in the game; they only have several different characters weapons/accessories available now but this still is promising change since that has been a longtime concern of mine.


----------



## Midoriya

Had another fantastic day off!!  Slept in, met with my job coach, talked to my psychiatrist, and then played Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee for awhile (and still playing it).  Now I’m just waiting on groceries to arrive and am folding some laundry.  ☺


----------



## a potato

I received (and accepted) a great job offer today! It seems like a great fit for me, and I'm so thankful for the opportunity.


----------



## LadyDestani

@Totoroki Happy Birthday!  

Today was better for me than yesterday. Some things I'm happy about today:

- The weather was nice and warm all day.
- I slept better last night and my back pain seems like it's slowing getting better.
- I watched some squirrels in the backyard while I was working today.
- I had a less stressful day at work.
- I ate some delicious paella for dinner.
- I also got to eat the melons I picked up at the store yesterday.
- I have another chiropractor appointment tomorrow.
- Tomorrow is Friday. The weekend is almost here!


----------



## Autumn247

xara said:


> i once again fell asleep last night before i could post lol, but yesterday was alright! ^_^
> 
> ❁ obtained the ancient candle and spring shamrock collectibles!! thank you again, @Libra!
> ❁ tidied up my room a bit.
> ❁ finally began watching s4 of _on my block_! i’m sad that this is the last season, but i’m really enjoying it so far! i’ll probably finish watching it sometime today or over the weekend. :’)
> ❁ my mom picked me up some treats while she was out, including some blueberry pastry sticks! i haven’t tried them yet, but they look delicious!
> ❁ had kfc’s popcorn chicken, which i’ve been craving, for dinner.
> ❁ for the first time in days, my kitty had absolutely no coughing fits yesterday, and seemed to overall be doing better! i was also able to be home alone with her without anything going wrong, which was a huge relief. ☺




 I haven't had KFC popcorn chicken in forever, or any popcorn chicken for that matter, it's so good! I'll have to remember to get some sometime   I'm glad your kitty is doing better ❤


----------



## deana

I got my haircut today finally after a looooong time, I very much needed it and my hair feels so much better now    I also treated myself to a coffee while I was out, came home and watched the new episode of Survivor, and got some chores done as well!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Had another fantastic day off!!  Slept in, met with my job coach, talked to my psychiatrist, and then played Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee for awhile (and still playing it).  Now I’m just waiting on groceries to arrive and am folding some laundry.  ☺



Also glad because the Dallas Stars won their first game of the season 3-2 in overtime!!


----------



## Plume

After 2.5 months of unease, my partner is finally starting to feel better! Also, I got a lot done in ACNH, and I'm really looking forward to the Direct tomorrow!
Also, I ate a Twix today.


----------



## Merielle

I'm also gonna join in on the pretty bullet point thing hehe
☾ Some CDs I ordered back in August finally arrived today!!  Some parts of my order couldn't be fulfilled and were refunded, but I'm still happy with the rest of the order. c: It's nice to finally have some songs I couldn't get on iTunes!
☾ My mom and I found some unopened color-by-number kits in my grandmother's old things—the kits themselves unfortunately weren't that great, but the colored pencils are fairly decent, so I was able to salvage those!  It's always nice to have some extra art supplies around.  Some of the cores are veryyy off-center so they're probably going to be prone to breaking (and they're very short pencils to begin with), but pigment-wise they seem pretty good to me.
☾ I finished the rough sketch of my first entry for the Pokemon TCG contest!  I'm sure there's going to be a lot of really astounding artists competing, but I'm going to give it my best! ^^


----------



## xara

a bit of a late night post since i once again fell asleep lmao, but yesterday was pretty decent! : )

❁ i slept extremely well last night! it’s definitely the best sleep i’ve had in a while. 
❁ received some adorable ghost art of my acnh island rep from @Sharksheep!! tysm again! <3


Spoiler: look how cute this is! 👻









❁ did an animal crossing trade, and @/Valzed even sent me some extra tbt, which was incredibly kind of them! if you see this, tysm!! 
❁ continued watching s4 of _on my block_! i’ve only got one episode left to go, which i’ll probably watch sometime today! :’)
❁ was left home alone with my kitty again, and thankfully nothing went wrong! she also didn’t have any coughing fits again today afaik! 
❁ had some delicious spaghetti for dinner. 
❁ created some more art of my island rep! i’m probably gonna take a lil break from art to avoid burnout, but i’m pretty happy with how this piece turned out! 
❁ tidied up my room a bit.


----------



## Sophie23

The ACNH Direct is finally today!!!


----------



## smug villager

My boyfriend. I actually love this man so much. He left me a voicemail this morning after he'd went to work gushing about some big beautiful dogs he saw on the way and it was just the sweetest thing to wake up to.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’ll get the biggest point out of the way. The Dodgers and Kings both won their games last night!!
⬥ I’m really happy that hockey is officially back with the start of the regular season! I have high hopes this year.
⬥ I slept very well last night. I have McDonald’s for breakfast. The cinnamon rolls are good but I’m still very bitter they got rid of the cinnamon melts, even though they’re basically the same thing.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Been pretty blah all day but the Animal Crossing direct really cheered me up! I am so so so excited! I really hope I can get my hands on some of them series 5 amiibo cards when they come out. That is all I want. That and the DLC of course


----------



## Orius

Yep, you guessed it - the AC direct! lol

Man, what an amazing experience. Now THIS is an update! It puts other game companies like Bethesda to shame! lol Nintendo sure knows how to hype it up!

I mean, I thought this game was overwhelming enough, but Nintendo decided to give me a heart attack anyway. lmao


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm following the crowd at this point and saying the big AC direct update has officially made my day.


----------



## Autumn247

Two wonderful things today:

The amazing Animal Crossing Nintendo direct
the movie Halloween Kills came out today and I'm going to be seeing it!  I've been waiting to see it forever, it was supposed to come out last year but was delayed a year due to covid.
Oh and last night I got Cube's photo!  I was so shocked, I wasn't even trying to get his photo, and he just gave me it after I returned his lost book.  That was the first photo I've ever gotten from a villager in the game and including New Leaf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• dude. the AC direct today? ****in WILD. new villagers? returning older villagers? permanent ladders? cooking? gyroids? happy home designer part 2? Kappn and Katrina and HARRIET???? im deceased.
• I should be getting Pinball (NES) in a few days and I'm gonna get Dr. Mario here soon!
• Im getting a much needed haircut shortly 
• today is/was a beautiful day for a drive, a little bit overcast and not too hot/cold <3

edit: idk how I forgot to mention this but my brother bought me the SM64 question block Lego set?? like I already knew he was the best bro ever but jesus he's setting the bar so high


----------



## chamsae

im so happy that the roost is coming back! it was my favourite place in acnl and i missed it a lot TT


----------



## oak

I am so happy the city fixed the blocked sewer pipe asap this morning. It only took them an hour or 2 which was such a relief. The sewer line had literally backed up into our backyard and all our neighbours waste had combined into one big poopy puddle.   It was basically a free swimming pool if you're brave enough, that smelled like death


----------



## Dunquixote

Still depressed about my kitty but a few things made me happy:

@jadetine surprised me with this drawing . I am so overwhelmed with so many emotions (positive ones of course) because she really didn’t have to do this for me; am so touched by her thoughtfulness and generosity and her creativity & talent of course too. 



Spoiler









 Thank you so much! I feel my day can be a better one thanks to this wonderful surprise. 

I still need to finish watching the nintendo direct; I skimmed through it a little and saw cooking and can’t help but be a bit more excited.

I just did another pull on this banner in a game and while I still did not get a new unit, I got an ultra rare ark and one I really wanted.

This morning my gray kitty dipped her paw in the water which they rarely do because they sometimes can’t see there is water; I thought it was so cute. She also still is very responsive and is still showing me affection and purring . I hope she can live as long as possible without suffering.


----------



## vanivon

everything they showed in the AC direct this morning made me feel off the rails in the best way possible so. that made me happy today <3 great way to start a day

i watched it with my girlfriend and she's always a joy to hang out with so that was a blast as well  we don’t voice call very often and i like hearing her talk


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy about the AC Direct like many of us here, but what makes me happier than the direct itself is that so many people are happy because of it! It's been so long since we've had this many people who were actually happy with New Horizons, and I'm so glad to see a ton of positivity surrounding the content we're about to receive right now!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a few things:

- I slept pretty deeply again last night.
- I woke up with very little back pain and haven't had much pain throughout the day either.
- I had a chiropractor appointment and a good massage.
- I saw a squirrel, a crow, and a monarch butterfly in the backyard today. Seeing the butterfly reminded me of a time when one had just come out of its cocoon on my back porch and it sat on my finger for a while as it dried its wings before flying away. 
- It's Friday and I have the weekend off!



Dunquixote said:


> This morning my gray kitty dipped her paw in the water which they rarely do because they sometimes can’t see there is water; I thought it was so cute. She also still is very responsive and is still showing me affection and purring ☺. I hope she can live as long as possible without suffering.


I'm so sorry about your kitty. I hope that you and she will have as much quality time together as possible.


----------



## deana

I had an easy day at work today and got to leave early too! I came home and played animal crossing, then we got a nice takeout for dinner that really satisfied my cravings for junk food  Overall a pretty nice day today!


----------



## Dunquixote

LadyDestani said:


> Today I'm happy about a few things:
> 
> - I slept pretty deeply again last night.
> - I woke up with very little back pain and haven't had much pain throughout the day either.
> - I had a chiropractor appointment and a good massage.
> - I saw a squirrel, a crow, and a monarch butterfly in the backyard today. Seeing the butterfly reminded me of a time when one had just come out of its cocoon on my back porch and it sat on my finger for a while as it dried its wings before flying away.
> - It's Friday and I have the weekend off!
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your kitty. I hope that you and she will have as much quality time together as possible.



Thank you so much!  I appreciate it! We will ☺.

I hope you have a wonderful weekend . I’m glad you had little back pain when you woke up.


----------



## xara

posting a lil earlier than i normally do just in case i fall asleep aha, but today was fairly decent! 

❁ i of course have to jump on the bandwagon and mention the acnh direct, because HOLY S***! i genuinely wasn’t sure what to expect at all, but nintendo has officially blown me away. i have no words, other than that i’m so freakin’ excited for november 5th! and also that shino is the loml. <3
❁ obtained the purple and white violet collectibles, which were two of my dream collectibles and the last basic flower collectibles i needed!! tysm again, @Corrie! 
❁ finally finished watching s4 of _on my block_, and it was fantastic! i’m sad that it’s over, but it really was a great series and the finale made me smile a lot. :’)


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I’m back down to one job, because having two jobs was stressing me out too much.


----------



## BakaRina

I had ordered myself a case for my switch after a few months of delaying it since I’m heading on out to see my cousin for her son’s first birthday. We tend to play Animal Crossing sometimes when she has time to spare after taking care of her child, so it’s nice to see her again after a few months of not seeing her. 

I got lucky and found a art book of yet another series I want at a cheap price and snatched it, so that makes six in total that I have now (at least when the three that have yet to arrive come next week since it’s what I get for getting them at a good price-)

Also, the ACNH direct made me excited for all of the stuff that will be arriving in three weeks, so I’m eager to get the dlc and do so much more when the update drops.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I’m soo, soo happy with the update coming to New Horizons and I finally got the island I’ve been wanting for awhile. I had to reset a few times today to find it, but I finally did! Also starting today to try to rack up some more tbt for one last username change, as I found one that I like that will be permanent. I’m about 800 or so short, so it will be awhile raising up tbt for it. Changing my username will also help me with signing my artwork when I start making some. Thinking of starting an art gallery in the museum, but gotta get that username change first.


----------



## Merielle

☾  Like a lot of people have mentioned, the ACNH Direct today really brightened my spirits!  There was so much cool and exciting news, and I got so, _so_ many of the things I've been hoping for—I'm really looking forward to the 5th!  I really love a lot of the new villagers too, and I'm totally planning on getting Shino as a permanent resident!
☾  I put the money that was refunded from my August merch order into ordering another otome fanbook for myself!  It's a shame about the items I couldn't get ahold of, but at least I'm still getting something cool for myself this way! c:
☾  Went to pick up the cake for my mom's birthday party tomorrow and got some ice cream while we were out!  Good thing it was in a cup so I could keep the leftovers in the freezer—I have a low tolerance for sweets and haven't actually managed to finish it yet. ^^;  We also got some pizza and some cinnamon sticks, which are wonderful.
☾  I placed third in goomy's contest!!  There were so many good entries, I'm very happy I was able to place! ^^


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I really like the orange colors of the fall aesthetic. It makes me look forward to the blue that is very likely to come with the winter theme. The orange suits the site well, in my opinion.
⬥ I’m having KFC for lunch. They don’t open for another hour so it looks like I will be waiting a bit, but I am already anticipating the deliciousness that is the famous bowl.
⬥ I’m excited for some of the college football games today. There should be a few good ones. I can’t forget hockey either.


----------



## Autumn247

I went to the movie theater with my friend last night and we saw Halloween Kills, it was really good
I'm super excited for the next several months, so many good things happening including: Halloween, carving pumpkins, Thanksgiving (I'm cooking a turkey this year, didn't last year), Christmas, New Years, the amazing animal crossing update coming November 5th plus the paid DLC too, the Pokémon Diamond and Pearl remakes coming out next month, the new Pokémon game Legends Arceus coming out late January, I'm hoping to get back into college to take one class while I hopefully get a part-time job after the holidays (I am only taking 1 or 2 classes at a time because I don't want to overwhelm myself, I have a few mental health disorders), the cool weather, practicing on my new tenor ukulele a lot.  Overall it's just going to be an awesome time!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

last night was the first time in I can't remember how long when I was actually able to stay asleep and not wake up multiple times in the night. I actually feel a little refreshed today, still a little tired but that's okay 

also taking some more stuff to goodwill today, feels so nice to just get rid of junk/clutter.


----------



## chamsae

my family went shopping so i had a few hours of quiet time ^^ also i made plans to meet up with a friend i haven't seen in over a year :3


----------



## Alienfish

Decided to put an order for a long-sleeved 70s inspired shirt from another store that seemed cool. Would have gotten another but the £ is so damn high so nope lol.

Also my pan-fried salmon turned out yum, i swear teriyaki sauce is the ****!


----------



## hakutaku

- Met up for dinner at my friend's house for an early birthday celebration for our other friend a couple of days ago and had a lovely time! He made everyone chicken tikka masala w/ homemade onion bhajis and naan bread, which was v sweet of him.

- Last night I basically finished the bulk my first university essay! All I've got left to do now is edit it a little and add some footnotes for the primary sources I used 

- Today was my fav kind of autumn day, slightly cloudy but with patches of blue sky, no rain, and not overbearingly cold. It reminds me of why I love this season!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day overall.

- No work today and I got to sleep in.
- My back isn't feeling too bad despite the extra sleep.
- I saw another monarch butterfly today while walking my dog.
- I got a few chores and things done but also had plenty of time to relax and enjoy the day.
- My new slippers arrived and they're so comfy and plush.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so many great things!!

• I know I mentioned this earlier but I took stuff to goodwill so yay for decluttering!
• while at goodwill I found a pair of inline skates that actually fit me (been wanting a pair for like 3 years) and I've been practicing balancing with one shoe all evening. I'm catching on pretty fast! the plastic is a bit bent on the left shoe and I can't fit my foot in (I can fit in the right shoe) so i shoved a big cup in there to let them stretch out overnight, hopefully I can put both shoes on tomorrow! so excited about this!!
• I made homemade monkey bread today and it was really good!
• I've been getting back into playing multiple games more frequently, right now it's Animal Crossing GCN, Mario no Super Picross, Lego Star Wars, Dr Mario, Ducktales, and Pinball soon. in school I didn't have time and I was too depressed to do so, so im happy about that.
• I'm still very excited about the NH update coming soon!!!
• starting tomorrow Halloween is only two weeks away! 

overall had a great day today, my mood seems better than usual so I'm really grateful for that


----------



## Midoriya

Had a great time at work and had Greek food for dinner again!  Also slept well too.


----------



## LadyDestani

An additional update that made me really happy this evening:

- My husband came up with a great idea for my twin nephews' birthday presents. I ordered them tonight and they'll arrive early next week, which gives me plenty of time to wrap, pack, and ship them out before their birthday at the end of the month.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I was scheduled to be off next Saturday, but someone couldn’t work and I picked up their shift. They are letting me work instead. I’m happy to come in for the money. 
⬥ My favorite YouTuber streamed this morning and answered my question. He plans on streaming tonight as well, so I’ll be on the lookout for the notification.
⬥ I am currently watching my team’s hockey game.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Had a small birthday party for my mom today!  She wanted to keep it a pretty much normal day, but she did want to binge-watch some more One Piece!  We're not quite caught up with where the anime's currently at yet, but the end is _finally_ in sight—only about 20 episodes to go.  I think I'm gonna try to talk my parents into watching some more over the coming days and try to get us caught up before too many more episodes air, hehe.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m getting more excited about the AC. I foubd some cash in an old bag of mine which is more than enough to help cover the cost for Mario Party that the gift card doesn’t cover. And what’s leftover might be enough for the dlc (not 100% sure). Regardless, I may have plans to hang out with people I talk to on a server sometime after the update . Still looking forward to playing Mario Party with some of them too .

My mom made apple pie a day ago and it is so delicious (as always). I’ve tried store bought apple pies and restaurants and none come close to making as good of pie as hers; the crust is the best part. she always puts lots of sugar on the crust (cinnamon on the apples inside), just the way I like it . I was thinking of going to bed early since i feel like i am about to fall asleep but i might have a piece. 

Happy my mood is finally picking up tonight ; been pretty depressed most of the day.


----------



## Neb

I visited my hometown with one of my moms. We got some coffee and visited my aunt! The weather was perfect for mid-Fall.


----------



## xara

me falling asleep before i get a chance to post is routine at this point lol, but yesterday was pretty decent. 

❁ tbt’s new autumn theme is so gorgeous! it honestly made me smile when i first saw it. :’)
❁ tried mcdonalds’ donuts for the first time! i tried their sprinkled and strawberry jelly donuts, both of which were yummy! my favourite is definitely the sprinkled donut, though aha.
❁ had chicken strips from wendy’s as a late night snack. 
❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times today! she’s still not doing great and is still having coughing fits, but they appear to be happening less frequently now, which i’m very grateful for. <3


----------



## Sophie23

Worked on some of my island
 Had an nice Shepherds pie Mum made


----------



## TheDuke55

I got to go to a glass workshop and create stuff from melted glass. Those furnaces are really loud and hot. It's like looking into a void of hell. I never did that before and it was kind of cool!



xSuperMario64x said:


> last night was the first time in I can't remember how long when I was actually able to stay asleep and not wake up multiple times in the night. I actually feel a little refreshed today, still a little tired but that's okay
> 
> also taking some more stuff to goodwill today, feels so nice to just get rid of junk/clutter.


Glad you were able to get rested! I don't have it happen always, but when it does (especially when work is the next day and I need to get up at 3am it's a horrible feeling)

It's always great to declutter. Last year during covid (and after long work shifts) I just got so fed up with how much of a catch all that my basement had become by me and people just jettisoning their crap in my house that I started to throw away, destroy, and put stuff out on my yard for free. It was so surprising that people were picking up half pieces of furniture sets. It's still not up to my standards yet, but there's so much room to move. I know that feeling and good job being able to send it somewhere for someone to use!

I actually went to a place like the Good Will to search and buy some VHS tapes for a project I am working on. Not for collecting. I didn't expect them to have any, but they had a few.



chamsae said:


> my family went shopping so i had a few hours of quiet time ^^ also i made plans to meet up with a friend i haven't seen in over a year :3


Always great to be able to recharge your batteries! And I hope you had a great time with your friend! Covid and just overall how crazy it has been these past 2 years has made common and daily plans/activities seem so out of the norm.

@Alienfish and @hakutaku Those meals sound amazing. I mean it doesn't take much with me for food as it is anyway, but they still sound super great. I haven't had it recently, but my great something ancestor had an old recipe (someone in my family has the original card) for sour beef and dumplings. The entire process takes like 8 hours lol, but the stuff tastes really darn good.



Midoriya said:


> Had a great time at work and had Greek food for dinner again!  Also slept well too.


 That sounds awesome! What was the Greek dish? I went to a diner recently that had some Greek meals on their menu. Like one of them was potato crusted salmon. I don't know if that is Greek or not, but they claimed it to be. It sounded pretty good, but was way too expensive for my poor butt blood lol. Glad you had a good time and meal!



Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I was scheduled to be off next Saturday, but someone couldn’t work and I picked up their shift. They are letting me work instead. I’m happy to come in for the money.


Hey getting an extra heavy paycheck is always a bonus. I know sometimes I would rather have off to do stuff that needs getting done or that I want to do, but those overtime paychecks are hard to resist sometimes lol.

@Dunquixote That sounds really good! Was it a pegged pie or did it have a crumb topping? I made a few blueberry and apple pies from the trees and bushes I picked from this year. Picking blueberries can be such a time consuming pain though because they don't exactly all ripen at the same time so you have to go back every day or so to get the remainder. And there are like thousands on each bush lol.

Glad you've been having good moments and some tasty desserts!

@xara Do you just like conk out on the keyboard before typing? (I'm kidding) I didn't know that McDonald's had donuts. Is that a new thing? I haven't been there in a while. I kind of want to try them just to experiment and see how good they are. I'm glad your cat is doing better! I actually didn't know anything was wrong, but regardless that they are recovering from whatever is good news still! I'm sorry you and your cat had to go through that.



Merielle said:


> ☾ Had a small birthday party for my mom today!  She wanted to keep it a pretty much normal day, but she did want to binge-watch some more One Piece!  We're not quite caught up with where the anime's currently at yet, but the end is _finally_ in sight—only about 20 episodes to go.  I think I'm gonna try to talk my parents into watching some more over the coming days and try to get us caught up before too many more episodes air, hehe.


That's really cool that you have that kind of hobby you can share with your mom! I do that a lot with my sister, except it's with the Marvel movies whenever they come out.


----------



## maria110

Today I'm really tired but happy about all the new content coming to Animal Crossing.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Alienfish

@TheDuke55 yes it was really good! especially with some white wine


----------



## jiny

i started talking to this one guy again and it’s good so far


----------



## oak

My partner started a new job this month and so many of his new coworkers have asked "what's your pronouns?" when they first meet. Literally no one even bats an eye that he's non-binary transmasculine. Every single person has been supportive and super casual about it. I guess everyone is getting more progressive and it makes me so relieved for my partner.


----------



## Chris

Two of my close friends got engaged last weekend. Tonight they told me the role they want me to play in their wedding. It's one that is usually gendered (Best Man/Maid of Honour) but they came up with a new and totally kickass gender neutral title instead. Absolutely honoured and blown away by how considerate they are.


----------



## Dunquixote

Merielle said:


> ☾ Had a small birthday party for my mom today!  She wanted to keep it a pretty much normal day, but she did want to binge-watch some more One Piece!  We're not quite caught up with where the anime's currently at yet, but the end is _finally_ in sight—only about 20 episodes to go.  I think I'm gonna try to talk my parents into watching some more over the coming days and try to get us caught up before too many more episodes air, hehe.



Ooh that is so exciting! That is so awesome your mom likes One Piece!

Also, late congrats on your art piece for goomy’s! Been really enjoying see your art since the camping even


TheDuke55 said:


> I got to go to a glass workshop and create stuff from melted glass. Those furnaces are really loud and hot. It's like looking into a void of hell. I never did that before and it was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to get rested! I don't have it happen always, but when it does (especially when work is the next day and I need to get up at 3am it's a horrible feeling)
> 
> It's always great to declutter. Last year during covid (and after long work shifts) I just got so fed up with how much of a catch all that my basement had become by me and people just jettisoning their crap in my house that I started to throw away, destroy, and put stuff out on my yard for free. It was so surprising that people were picking up half pieces of furniture sets. It's still not up to my standards yet, but there's so much room to move. I know that feeling and good job being able to send it somewhere for someone to use!
> 
> I actually went to a place like the Good Will to search and buy some VHS tapes for a project I am working on. Not for collecting. I didn't expect them to have any, but they had a few.
> 
> 
> Always great to be able to recharge your batteries! And I hope you had a great time with your friend! Covid and just overall how crazy it has been these past 2 years has made common and daily plans/activities seem so out of the norm.
> 
> @Alienfish and @hakutaku Those meals sound amazing. I mean it doesn't take much with me for food as it is anyway, but they still sound super great. I haven't had it recently, but my great something ancestor had an old recipe (someone in my family has the original card) for sour beef and dumplings. The entire process takes like 8 hours lol, but the stuff tastes really darn good.
> 
> That sounds awesome! What was the Greek dish? I went to a diner recently that had some Greek meals on their menu. Like one of them was potato crusted salmon. I don't know if that is Greek or not, but they claimed it to be. It sounded pretty good, but was way too expensive for my poor butt blood lol. Glad you had a good time and meal!
> 
> 
> Hey getting an extra heavy paycheck is always a bonus. I know sometimes I would rather have off to do stuff that needs getting done or that I want to do, but those overtime paychecks are hard to resist sometimes lol.
> 
> @Dunquixote That sounds really good! Was it a pegged pie or did it have a crumb topping? I made a few blueberry and apple pies from the trees and bushes I picked from this year. Picking blueberries can be such a time consuming pain though because they don't exactly all ripen at the same time so you have to go back every day or so to get the remainder. And there are like thousands on each bush lol.
> 
> Glad you've been having good moments and some tasty desserts!
> 
> @xara Do you just like conk out on the keyboard before typing? (I'm kidding) I didn't know that McDonald's had donuts. Is that a new thing? I haven't been there in a while. I kind of want to try them just to experiment and see how good they are. I'm glad your cat is doing better! I actually didn't know anything was wrong, but regardless that they are recovering from whatever is good news still! I'm sorry you and your cat had to go through that.
> 
> 
> That's really cool that you have that kind of hobby you can share with your mom! I do that a lot with my sister, except it's with the Marvel movies whenever they come out.



This is what it looks like 



Spoiler










I’m glad to hear you’re doing well and did something interesting/fun .


----------



## Dask

Just having a day off work to play Animal Crossing without being exhausted from it


----------



## Mimi Cheems

_~ October 17th, 2021 ~_

Today I went to work. Before I went to work, I got a pumpkin spice iced coffee from McDonalds!
Got to see my favorite coworker today, now office-clerk, I guess.. >w> Still a bit salty he got promoted way before I even got a promotion or raise, but I love him to death 'n he's my absolute FAVORITE person to work with!
Went to a local farm shop and got lots of goodies w/ my mom! I got some apple cider, chocolate milk, peach jam, and a mini pumpkin roll! It all looks so yummy T^T
Listened to some music and talked to a coworker I'm not too familiar with while on my break. Today was a pretty eventful day!
My sister came over for dinner! I missed her so much ;w; It's always nice seeing her!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a relaxing day and slept in
I'm watching a cute Christmas movie on Netflix right now
I feel good mentally 
Had an iced matcha latte


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom agreed to get me the new amiibo series cards when they come out and just save them for christmas. I was worried about missing out on them. of course i have to show her what they look like since she doesn’t know what I’m talking about aside from the fact they’re the cards I’ve been collecting.

That’s it for today. My cat’s condition took a turn for the worse so today was not a good day. Will see how she is tomorrow.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I recently discovered some new songs that I like. They aren’t necessarily new but they are new to me.
⬥ I had McDonald’s after work. The fries were fresh which was surprising considering the time of night. The cheeseburger was pretty good, as well.
⬥ I am visiting Keagan tomorrow and taking him for a walk. He is so loyal. He would walk without a leash if he could. He would just follow me. He’s just super obedient. I love my chocolate buddy.



Dunquixote said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



I’m so sorry your cat is getting worse. I hope things improve, but it goes to show you can’t take those memories for granted. Cherish the time you do have. I hope you’re okay.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep late.
- I had a relaxing day at home.
- Both my favorite football team and my husband's won today.



Dunquixote said:


> My cat’s condition took a turn for the worse so today was not a good day. Will see how she is tomorrow.


I'm so, so sorry to hear that. I'm hoping she will have more good days to come.


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I recently discovered some new songs that I like. They aren’t necessarily new but they are new to me.
> ⬥ I had McDonald’s after work. The fries were fresh which was surprising considering the time of night. The cheeseburger was pretty good, as well.
> ⬥ I am visiting Keagan tomorrow and taking him for a walk. He is so loyal. He would walk without a leash if he could. He would just follow me. He’s just super obedient. I love my chocolate buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry your cat is getting worse. I hope things improve, but it goes to show you can’t take those memories for granted. Cherish the time you do have. I hope you’re okay.





LadyDestani said:


> Today I'm happy because:
> 
> - I got to sleep late.
> - I had a relaxing day at home.
> - Both my favorite football team and my husband's won today.
> 
> 
> I'm so, so sorry to hear that. I'm hoping she will have more good days to come.



Thank you so much both of you.  My mom wants to get her in the vet asap tomorrow but I’m hoping she’ll wait longer to see if she feels better tomorrow; problem is they close kinda early.

I’m glad both of you are doing well . 

One more piece of good news: I received my finished artwork from @Snowifer and I really love it . Will share it along with other commissions I had done sometime hopefully soon in my journal. First, once I get back to feeling good, I want to try drawing a little banner for the entry rather than put something together on my computer.  I really need to get back to drawing; still haven’t had the energy to draw or do much.  I still owe a friend a drawing too.

In spite what is going on with my cat, got a lot to look forward to with this new update in AC. I am really overwhelmed by how much stuff there is to look forward to. Fingers crossed that I’ll have enough money left from mario party to get the dlc.


----------



## Midoriya

That I have the next two days off from work, and that the Dallas Cowboys beat the New England Patriots 35-29 in overtime to win their fifth game in a row, I guess…


----------



## deana

I got my Halloween costume figured out  I still might get a second costume but I'm glad to have something sorted! Also went grocery shopping after work and some steaks were on a sale for a really good price, so my partner made them for dinner at it was delicious.


----------



## BakaRina

Visited my cousin over the weekend for her son’s birthday and it was pretty nice. I enjoyed myself seeing everyone again after sometime from not seeing them. Got to eat at my favorite place today and got some candy before returning home. 

I might plan to start my first ever Nuzlocke tomorrow after resting up tonight and see how that goes. 

I also finished a manga today after leaving it half finished before. It was pretty good to say the least.


----------



## duckvely

i went to a café event today to celebrate the birthday of one of my favorite idols/people! it was tons of fun and i came home with a few goodies


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I started new leaf today and really like it.
I have a great spouse.
Decided to attempt to socialize online today even though I suck at socializing.
Autumn is here which is a favorite season of mine. It was that autumn chill this morning.
An old friend that exchanges emails on our project dreams.
Alot of things when you take a moment to reflect. A practice I do daily.


----------



## ali.di.magix

it's only 4 days until I get to go back home and visit my close friends and family!! It's been over 6 months since I've seen them in-person and I'm so excited to be back home for a few days


----------



## Radio

Went on a really lovely hike and was able to see this really big and beautiful waterfall. Super glad that I was able to go out after being stuck in lockdown for a bit.


----------



## xara

ya’ll know the drill — i fell asleep before i could post again lmao, but yesterday was a pretty decent day! ^_^

❁ seeing some new and returning ac characters rotating in tbt’s banner made me smile. :’)
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ read a new fanfic and enjoyed it! i truthfully haven’t been doing much reading lately, so i’m glad to be slowly getting back into it!
❁ did 3 animal crossing trades.
❁ my kitty had no coughing fits. <3



TheDuke55 said:


> @xara Do you just like conk out on the keyboard before typing? (I'm kidding) I didn't know that McDonald's had donuts. Is that a new thing? I haven't been there in a while. I kind of want to try them just to experiment and see how good they are. I'm glad your cat is doing better! I actually didn't know anything was wrong, but regardless that they are recovering from whatever is good news still! I'm sorry you and your cat had to go through that.



LOL i don’t even get that far tbh. i try to post late at night so that i don’t miss anything and have to edit my post/post again, which clearly isn’t working out for me since i keep laying down an hour or so before i normally post like, “oh, i won’t fall asleep, it’ll be fine!” and then i just... fall asleep. 

yeah, the donuts are pretty new! i’m not sure of their exact release date, but i think they came out over the summer. they’re actually pretty good, so i definitely recommend trying at least one if you want to or if you get the chance! 

and thank you!


----------



## Sophie23

My flag!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I do in fact have insurance again! I've started looking for CBT around me and am trying to make more positive changes.
It's hard & I'm not always 100%, but I'm actively working on myself again. I feel good about it.

p.s. the new character banners/gyroids make me very happy they are v cute.


----------



## Antonio

I got my meds readjusted, been feeling a bit better as of late. Shall I say, happy?


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting a cat very soon!!! Like by next month. I miss having a cat, especially since mine passed away a couple years ago.  The person who has the kittens is sending me pics of all of them so I can pick which one I want, I'm so excited! 
My care manager is going to help me get into the social security ticket-to-work program so I can get a part-time job
I'm enjoying some cherry Coke right now and pizza
It's 50 degrees outside right now so pretty chilly, I love it, it feels like fall
I picked up my library requests today


----------



## oak

I got a family doctor today after being on a waiting list for nearly a year! Truly a relief.


----------



## Biancasbotique

I feel bloated


----------



## Dunquixote

I just pre ordered the new mario party and my mom let me order a nintendo eshop card that will be enough to get me dlc for animal crossing.

My mom is already thinking of looking at kittens; she realized how much I need cats in my life and even though she was originally going to wait until my last cat passed away she though it might do both me and the cat some good to have two babies. And she found two dead mice recently in traps downstairs; my cat doesn’t hunt anymore (but we had kept the basement door shut); with kittens, my mom said she’ll leave the door open and move the litter downstairs. She said we could wait since I am hesitant because I don’t want to disrespect my cat that we lost today . I’m still in shock and upset about what happened . I am touched that my mom gave it that much thought and realizes how much my cats help me cope. I love my mom so much. I really appreciate she is trying to help me and understand me better.


----------



## StardustDandelion

Sora (Kingdom Hearts) comes out today in Smash Ultimate, which makes me very happy. Still feels unreal.


----------



## The Orange

I've been trying really hard for months to get a job because my husband can't work anymore due to permanent lung damage from Covid. Since I have been a SAHM for the last 15 years, I have a huge employment gap on my resume that gets me a lot of rejection emails. It's  been rough and very demoralizing. Today I got 2 interview offers!  Wish me luck!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a few things:

- I finished the book I was reading last night and it was very good. Now I get to decide what to read next.
- My back was hurting a bit more yesterday, but today the pain seems to be easing up again.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had a great day off.  Slept in, got to play some Pokemon Ultra Sun (Wonderlocke challenge), and got some milk and cookies from the store.  I also have succeeded in getting both my S/O and dad birthday gifts.  ☺


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I saw Keagan this morning. I shared McNuggets with him and took him for a walk. He looked so happy to see me.
⬥ I’m off work tomorrow. I plan on staying up a bit later tonight. I think I’ll just listen to some music and browse the forums.
⬥ I’m excited that my favorite team has a hockey game against the team I have a soft spot for tomorrow. I cheer for them when they aren’t playing the Kings, of course. 


itsaplatypus said:


> I have a huge employment gap on my resume that gets me a lot of rejection emails. It's  been rough and very demoralizing.


If people were aware of my actual job history and the employment gaps, I would guarantee nobody would hire me. Nobody really checks for dates, and it’s basically “did this person work here and how were they?” They don’t normally confirm actual dates, and nobody has time to go into the database and check. I would just stretch out jobs so there are no gaps. There were some jobs I don’t even mention and just stretch out the longest jobs I’ve had. Nobody is completely honest on their resume, let’s be real.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

*❦ *Today I went to work. I was not originally feeling like going in at all. I had a very rough night previously and was suffering from menstrual symptoms to the point I didn't even want to get out of bed. But! I did it anyways and had a really good time. I got to see my FAVORITE manager and my favorite office-clerks! <: It always makes me super happy seeing people I enjoy being around.

*❦ *Afterwards, I went home; played Animal Crossing: New Horizons and a bit of Cookie Run: Kingdom. It's always nice to kickback and relax after work! I listened to lots of good music and jammed out to my hearts content! Speaking of jam...

*❦ *I had some toast for breakfast with peach jam from our local fruit-farm! It was SO good c:

*❦ *Got to hang out with a friend not too long ago. Her and I went to Sheetz (a gas station + convenience store mix, I guess), and we pigged out on snacks xD Very much needed! I got some spicy honey mustard Combos (pretzel snack) and they're very yummy! I also snagged a Kinder Bueno : D

*edit:*

*❦* I'm also off work for the next two days! HOORAY! :3​


----------



## xara

i can’t believe i’m actually awake to post for once LOL, but i had a pretty good day! 

❁ did 4 animal crossing trades. @/Tiffany also complimented my island while they were here, which made me smile! my island is barely like,, 10% completed right now, so receiving compliments on it is always a very pleasant surprise! 
❁ created my first piece of acnh update art! i was initially planning on drawing shino first since she’s the loml, but i decided to draw petunia/azalea the rhino instead! i’m quite proud of how it turned out tbh. :’)
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ i’ve been wanting a new ipad for a while now as my current one is very old and cracked, and today i finally decided to splurge and order myself a new one! it should be here in about 4-5 weeks, and i’m very excited. 
❁ another day has passed without my kitty having any coughing fits! i’m not sure if this’ll keep up, but i really hope it does. <3


----------



## windloft

slowly turning my body's clock around and ate a very hearty meal tonight. i'll be grabbing myself some coffee soon and maybe watch a movie, or just play a lot of animal crossing. 

i'm also super excited about halloween: me and mom got tickets to a drag queen luncheon near our town's beach around that time! i never been to anything like this before, so i'm trying my best to contain my expectations and wonderments about what'll be like ...


----------



## ryuk

my bf and i are going to see eternals next month, the same day that the big update comes out!! i’m not even the biggest marvel fan but he is and i’m just so happy about how excited he got when i told him i got us tickets


----------



## jiny

i forgot to post this yesterday but i finally got my first paycheck last night!!!


----------



## BakaRina

I forgot to post this yesterday, but I had gotten two sets of Amiibo cards and one of my art books a day or so early, so that was neat. 

I decided to reset my island again so that I can have the main building far away so I can decorate my entrance since my last island had both so close. Hopefully I’ll get the island I want sometime today, so wish me luck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

IT'S HERE BOYS LET'S GOOOOOO


----------



## mocha.

really wasn’t in the mood for uni today but I actually really enjoyed my lectures - I find my course really interesting which definitely helps when it comes to studying!
Had some delish spaghetti meatballs for tea  made by my bf’s mum 
Played some Genshin and cookie run 
Watching Re: Zero and I’m really enjoying it, I’ve watched almost an entire season in 2 days lmao 
I’m only at work for a short shift tomorrow! Going to try and do some life admin stuff and catch up on work.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally found and got a really good username that I love! So for now on I’m going by NebulaNights or Nebula for short if anyone wants to call me that.


----------



## AccfSally

Was able to focus on writing my short story today.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm still really stressed about my failing grades and will most likely have to drop out of school this semester because I'll lose my scholarship, but I got a betta fish today. He's red, and since my tank has a Japanese theme, I decided to name him Kabu, after the Fire-Type Gym Leader from Pokémon Sword and Shield.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve had another great day off.  I played Pokemon all day pretty much, a bit of Genshin Impact, and helped set up a treadmill.  I also finally turned on the MLB playoffs after not having seen any of it so far, and as soon as I turned it on the Red Sox hit a 2 run home run, which I was really happy about (if it’s not already obvious, I don’t like the Astros, lol).


----------



## Plume

Today hasn't been great, but something that has me feeling better is the realization that I've become decent at sewing. I can hem a pair of pants in 15 minutes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Despite a rocky start this morning, I got all of my work done and we received the information we needed so now hopefully we won't have to do a time-consuming update after this weekend's implementation.
- My dog was acting very cute today, laying on my husband's lap but playfully grabbing and nipping at my hands.
- I saw a squirrel in the backyard while walking my dog this evening. It kept shaking its tail at us, but didn't run too far away.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I legitimately feel that the Dodgers win today shifted the whole momentum in our direction and my whole outlook on this series has changed with this comeback.
⬥ I discovered a Hostess product that I like. At first, I didn’t have high hopes, but they are honestly delicious. I love cinnamon.
⬥ I took Keagan for a walk tonight because my grandma worked both jobs today. It was dark out and he refused to move unless I used the flashlight on my phone. It was difficult to see because there aren’t any streetlights where she lives, so I understand. 
⬥ I’m currently watching my favorite team’s hockey game and they are winning. I hope that holds up for the remainder of the game.


----------



## xara

i’m very sleepy atm and am definitely ready for bed, but i had another pretty good day today! 

❁ preordered myself a pack of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards, as well as a copy of _mario party superstars_! i’m so excited for them both to arrive in a few weeks!
❁ created 3 new artworks today that i’m pretty proud of! i experienced a lil bit of art burnout last week, so i’m really happy to be getting back into it! i’m having so much fun with creating art, and it really is becoming like a coping mechanism for me. :’)
❁ had a yummy breakfast that my mom picked up this morning, and she even surprised me with a strawberry/banana smoothie, which was very kind of her! she also bought me some chocolate milk as well.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ read a new fanfic and enjoyed it.
❁ did an animal crossing trade, and gave away a few flowers for free!
❁ just got finished watching _i, tonya_ on netflix, and i liked it! i’ve been meaning to watch it for a while now, so i’m happy that i finally did so. 
❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times today. <3


----------



## Merielle

☾ I wasn't feeling well for a good part of yesterday, but I've been doing much better today!  I still had to take it a little easy, but I was able to get a lot more done than I could the day before.
☾ I got to watch some doll-customization videos, mainly etellan's revamping Monster High dolls series, and another custom of Enchanterium's!
☾ Lily moved back onto my island today! ^^ She's the same Lily I had originally too—she moved into my mom's island after leaving mine, and so I was able to get her back when she decided to move out!
☾ Dobie gave me his photo today!
☾ And continuing on the ACNH subject, I found another one of my dreamies, Deli, while villager hunting!


----------



## moo_nieu

only $7 for this adorable pumpkin soap and felt turkey  i couldnt help myself, but they make me really happy


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Keagan went to the vet this morning, and when the assistant escorted him to the back, he got scared and jumped on my lap. Keagan is so sweet when he’s scared.
⬥ I should be getting paid from my job sometime tomorrow. I get early pay from my bank, so I usually receive it two days prior.
⬥ I am currently at work, but I should be off in time to watch my team’s baseball game, which is a must-win.


----------



## Autumn247

Honestly the main thing that made me happy today was my psychiatrist calling me back tonight and making some med adjustments because I've been struggling really bad w/ paranoia and some other stuff.
It's getting closer to Halloween and the November 5th ACNH update!
Drinking an iced matcha latte


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy that...


I didn't have work today!
I got to drink iced coffee twice today! :ⅅ  I love coffee!
Played Splatoon 2 with @Bread Kennedys and it was so fun! I love playing Sploon with her c: She makes it a lot more fun!
Got to do some Animal Crossing trades/sales and even did some landscaping in-game to make my island look a bit nicer xD It's not even close to complete yet though T^T
I'm getting paid tomorrow! I can't wait for payday c: It always makes me excited!
Got to talk to my favorite person today ehehe~ I love him so much! ^^
Updated Pokémon Shield and got Dada Zarude and Shiny Celebi from redeeming the codes I signed up for! I'm a week or two late redeeming them, but who cares?! :ⅅ
Listening to music! I love music c:


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> i’m very sleepy atm and am definitely ready for bed, but i had another pretty good day today!
> 
> ❁ preordered myself a pack of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards, as well as a copy of _mario party superstars_! i’m so excited for them both to arrive in a few weeks!
> ❁ created 3 new artworks today that i’m pretty proud of! i experienced a lil bit of art burnout last week, so i’m really happy to be getting back into it! i’m having so much fun with creating art, and it really is becoming like a coping mechanism for me. :’)
> ❁ had a yummy breakfast that my mom picked up this morning, and she even surprised me with a strawberry/banana smoothie, which was very kind of her! she also bought me some chocolate milk as well.
> ❁ tidied up my room a bit.
> ❁ read a new fanfic and enjoyed it.
> ❁ did an animal crossing trade, and gave away a few flowers for free!
> ❁ just got finished watching _i, tonya_ on netflix, and i liked it! i’ve been meaning to watch it for a while now, so i’m happy that i finally did so.
> ❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times today. <3



omg we will have to play mario party sometimes. I can send you my switch code later if you want.  I love your kitty! I hope she’s doing better . give her hugs and pats for me ☺.

Tomorrow evening the adoption agency is bringing over the kittens for us to look at; my mom already picked out one a calico (she loved calicos and always wanted one). They are all so cute (saw their pictures) ; idk how i can just pick one. I know we aren’t replacing my late kitty but I’m still feeling guilty (even though it was my mom making the decision not me) - though not guilty we’re going to give some kitties that need homes a home. No regret there (I am still worried about the cat outside); I just am still conflicted since it is so soon.

I’ll post pictures when I do get the kittens! 

@xara drew me a super adorable picture of Punchy today . was so touched to see this  earlier. Thanks so much! ☺


----------



## AlyssaAC

Got scheduled in to get my hair trimmed in a couple weeks. I like having the short hair and bangs much better, plus I don’t have to wait for an eternity for my hair to get long. Plus, short hair and bangs are just too cute!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I am happy because:

- I woke up with a bit of a sore throat, but I had some green tea and that made it feel better.
- The weather was practically perfect for me today.
- I'm more than halfway through the work week. Only two more days to go.
- I'm starting a new book tonight: Uncle Tom's Cabin.


----------



## Midoriya

Slept well, went to work, and went to martial arts tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

And now I'm happy because of the Halloween event and new backdrops!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I already posted for today, but a few more things happened. I found a song that literally describes how I’m feeling to a tee. I am listening to it right now and damn. It’s my favorite genre, too.
⬥ A new event was announced and the backdrops look cool. I’m fond of Eternal Slumber. I’m also looking forward to what the new event could possibly be. I’m not sure if I’ll participate yet.
⬥ I’m off work tomorrow, and I’m honestly believing that Friday will be a great day at work. I really like my job, if I’m being honest.
⬥ My baseball team didn’t win tonight, but this same deficit was overcome _last year._ One game at a time. *fingers crossed*


----------



## xara

i’m a little bit out of it as i just woke up from a nap, but today was another pretty good day for me! 

❁ midge finally gave me her photo in acnh!! i also managed to tt marty out afterwards as well, and while i’m definitely gonna miss the lil guy, i’m very excited to go island hopping later!
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ began watching s3 of _you_! i’m only 3 episodes in, but it’s been entertaining so far! i’m also happy that i’ve managed to avoid seeing any spoilers for it — i didn’t even watch the trailer, so i have no idea what’s going on LOL.
❁ created some art for a dear friend of mine today! i’m determined to make art for all of my friends, even though i’m taking forever to do so lol. :’)
❁ my mom picked me up some things while she was out, including 2 new cute nightgowns! she also picked up some donuts from krispy kreme, which i haven’t had in _so long_, and one of them actually looks like a very odd cat!


Spoiler: 👗🍩












❁ did an animal crossing trade, and @/MorphiGalaxi was kind enough to send over a few extra tbt! if you see this, tysm again! 
❁ tbt’s 2021 halloween event announcement has made my entire night! i’m so excited, and the backdrops all look incredible!
❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times and hung out in my room for a bit! she was only in my room for about 20 minutes or so, but i still enjoyed spending time with her; we sat on the floor together, and she kept gently touching my leg with her paw as she rested, which was adorable. i love her so much. 



Dunquixote said:


> omg we will have to play mario party sometimes. I can send you my switch code later if you want.  I love your kitty! I hope she’s doing better . give her hugs and pats for me ☺.



yes, i’d love that! she’s sadly still not doing great, but she’s hanging in there. i’ll be sure to give her plenty of hugs and pats for you.


----------



## Autumn247

My headache is finally gone after like 27 hours
my Yoga Journal magazine came in the mail today!  So many cool articles and also some good recipes in there
I should be able to focus on reading today since my headache is gone
I started up the additional medication last night for my schizoaffecitve/bipolar symptoms, so hopefully that helps
I slept really good
Put the heat on and it felt nice and cozy here in my apartment


----------



## chamsae

im in the process of sorting out my year retake and its starting to look good/hopeful! also, new event in my favourite game just started and i cant wait to play it


----------



## Dim

My favorite pokemon just got a new form <3


----------



## oak

My house is full of groceries and pet food and that's all that matters. On a more selfish note, my birthday is on the second and my man said he's gonna buy me some clothes which is nice. Normally we keep gift giving to 1 item or an activity together but all my clothes are dirty from work so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Midoriya

My S/O put me to sleep last night by being sweet to me.  Now I'm well enough rested for work today.  I'm also looking forward to having both Saturday, Sunday, and Monday off from work, especially because I have several things planned for Monday.  ☺


----------



## Dunquixote

We met the kittens. My mom was thinking of three but my dad said no . then again i’d feel bad if one was all by itself. My mom is letting my nieces name the calico; it bothers me a bit for some reason but maybe they’ll come up with something better than me.



Spoiler: kittens







this one is the runt. she said it pulls its weight in spite being the smallest and is the first at the food bowls.

sorry the poor quality of pictures; my parents took them.




the calico ☺


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply for a few hours last night.
- My work day wasn't overly stressful or exhausting.
- I finally made a decision to look for my own massage therapist because my chiropractor thinks she has helped me as much as she can and I'm still not where I want to be in terms of my pain levels. I've got an appointment with someone on Tuesday who seems very promising. I like that she told me up front that she will spend a fair amount of time before the first massage talking to me to assess my issues so she can come up with a proper treatment plan. She also said that she's only taking vaccinated clients right now (which I am) and that makes me feel safe that she's taking COVID protocols seriously because I live in an area where most people are against both the vaccine and masks. I'm still keeping my chiropractor right now for adjustments as well, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get past this barrier that I've hit.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I'm happy because;

- I went to work! Had a pretty decent day there, except I was reaaaally tired.
- I got to make scrambled cheesy eggs for breakfast! They were SUPER yummy c:
- I got paid today! 
- I played Animal Crossing and accomplished some things!
- I spent some time with my favorite person today ;w;
- I got to play some Cookie Run! :3 This game makes me happy c:

And I'm happy today because tomorrow I'm going to a concert!!! I'm so hype :3


----------



## NovariusHaze

I’m happy today because there was a new teaser trailer for Pokémon Legends Arceus and one of my favourite Pokémon got a new form so I’m very excited.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I made an eBay sale for about $250, and the package goes out tomorrow morning. I also just got paid from my other job!
⬥ My baseball team made me very happy today. 
⬥ I tidied up my living space a bit, and probably headed to sleep soon. I do work tomorrow, but it should be great.
⬥ I honestly really like my current job, which is saying _a lot._


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm really excited about the upcoming TBT Halloween event!! It's my favorite holiday and it'll be my first time participating in a Halloween event on here, so I'm honestly hyped for it.  
☾ I love my new backdrop!!  It was hard deciding on one since they're all so well-made, but I love how this one looks with my icon. ;u; I'm also very happy with my new spooky aesthetic!  Even if I stayed up _way_ too late last night working on it.
☾ Finally got Roscoe's picture in New Leaf!!  Now if only Erik, Colton, and Pashmina would stop withholding... ;;


----------



## deana

I was able to earn enough bells today to purchase one of the Halloween backdrops and I love it   I also had a delicious root beer float as a treat


----------



## xara

in typical xara fashion, i just woke up from a nap lol, but my day was pretty decent! :’)

❁ tried krispy kreme’s glazed pumpkin spice donut for the first time, and it was pretty tasty! i also tried some ritz cracker cheddar cheese bits, which are delicious!
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ went island hopping and invited raymond on my 10th nmt in acnh!! i honestly still don’t get the hype, but i’m excited to get to know him! i also started working on my island entrance again — i’m probably not gonna do much decorating until the update drops, but it felt nice to work on my island for once aha.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ continued watching s3 of _you_. my attention span is making me take forever to watch the whole thing, but i’ll get there eventually lmao.
❁ saw this absolutely precious cat on my local animal shelter’s facebook page. her name is betty, she’s 6 years old, and she seems like such a sweetheart and so, so polite. i would adopt her in a heartbeat, but i can’t bring in another kitty while mine is injured. i hope she finds her forever home soon. :’(


Spoiler: 🖤








❁ speaking of my kitty, she meowed at me today, and had no coughing fits! <3
❁ found a new filter to use on my ac photos! i’m honestly gonna kick my own ass if i don’t stop changing filters, but hopefully i’ll be satisfied with this one for a while lmao.


----------



## BakaRina

I started up terraforming on my island and trying to clean it up and get it ready for when I decide to do something on my island. 

While I took breaks from playing my game, I read some more and getting close to finishing a book. Speaking of books, I got another art book today and is still waiting on two more. USPS enjoys taking their time delivering packages as usual.


----------



## KittenNoir

I won some Apple AirPods today which was lovely as my headphones are broken.

I can’t wait for them to arrive in the mail


----------



## hakutaku

I submitted my essay today! 

Although I have 2 more to write by the 5th November lol, so it's not _too _much of a relief


----------



## Alienfish

had a dank ass time with friends in town  and bought a brown fur hat, classic ushanka model. i rather wanted like classic beige colour for it, but i'll get that some day ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

I had a great day at work and am off for three days now.  I also got paid several times today.  Finally, as of today I’m finally able to let go of the guilt and hesitation towards finding a better job.  I may still feel pain from my mom’s death at times, but it’s such a relief not to have that burden on me and instead to focus on what I can do next.


----------



## moonbyu

new halloween profile theme yup yupp, i just gotta make a cool collectible set-up and then i'll be alright
also i didnt feel like literally death waking up today so thats fantastic


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I donated my first 2 art pieces to my NL museum today!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was pretty bad but there still are some things to be happy about:

I’m happy I got another trade going for my amiibo cards; I hope the cards will get there safely and not take as long as the ones I sent a friend are.

I tried getting hold of some friends to go to a convention and while none can go, it was nice m hearing from them and may be hanging out with one of them maybe soon. One is moving away again though :/ (but i’m happy for him).

Tomorrow morning the kittens will be here . We will be keeping them separate from my 21 year old for two weeks and after that introduce them.  My mom already bought them some little hug buddies and tunnels and scratching posts. Already getting spoiled .


----------



## xara

posting earlier than i normally do tonight because i’m exhausted and want to go to sleep lol. my morning got off to a rocky start, but i had an alright day today for the most part!

❁ i _finally_ posted a new island journal entry!
❁ got 2x nook points.
❁ was able to help some people out with some stuff! this probably sounds like a stupid thing to be happy about, but as someone who feels useless most of the time, it always makes my day whenever i’m  able to be of help to someone. :’)
❁ continued watching s3 of _you_.
❁ raymond moved onto my island in acnh!
❁ had a delicious breakfast and dinner today.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ did an animal crossing trade and @/Takuya sent me a few extra tbt, which was very generous of them and made my night! if you see this, tysm again! 
❁ my kitty meowed at me a few times, and was overall very clingy with me today! she kept looking at me, and wouldn’t go lay down in one of her beds unless i sat with her for a few minutes. i adore her.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty decent day for me overall. I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend.
- I've had less back pain today.
- I'm generally in a better mood.
- I had a good counseling session and she suggested I start coming every two weeks now since I seem to be doing better.
- I completed the main tasks at work that I set out to finish today.
- Duolingo added stories to their Japanese lessons, so I got to try them out for the first time today.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided to cancel my haircut appointment. I kept looking in the mirror and also went back to my side swept hair with the bangs too side swept, and I just can’t help but think it looks very pretty this way. So I’m now just gonna continue to grow it all out. Also, it never hurts to be brave and try something new. I’ve been terrified to do this for the last three years, but I am getting better. ^-^


----------



## deana

I did not accomplish as much today as I wanted but I did manage to get my laundry done which was the most important of my tasks today. I also picked up some more hours at work and made some progress on the book that I'm reading.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found a fair bit of new art of a couple of my favorite characters!!
☾ I cut my hair again!  It was starting to get kind of long, but it's nice and short again now, so it's much easier to manage, and I love how light short hair feels.
☾ dannydinosaur did another Amnesia: The Dark Descent stream!  I love his horror game streams, they're always seriously funny. c:


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I mailed out that eBay package before work, and expecting the payout very soon.
⬥ I had a decent day at work today. It got a bit busy towards the end of the shift, but it wasn’t so bad.
⬥ I’m drinking some Fiji water. It may not be a big deal to most people, but it’s really refreshing right now. I’m a bit dehydrated currently so it hits the spot.


----------



## nekomimi

work was really awful today. friday night at a restaurant and with a coworker that likes to sabotage me at every interval. BUT my boyfriend made my day by cheering me up after work & today is payday! so i guess it's not all bad in the end.


----------



## a potato

I bought a PlayStation gift card that was on sale and it had more money on it than was listed! That was a nice surprise.


----------



## BakaRina

Today I decided to spend the tbt I’ve been saving on something and I’m really loving what I got. I had just enough to get four collectables, so that made me really happy. 

I got one of my art books and now I’m waiting for the last one for a while that will arrive in the morning. I enjoy being able to see all kinds of art that the artists made for video games and anime.


----------



## Alienfish

moonbyu said:


> new halloween profile theme yup yupp, i just gotta make a cool collectible set-up and then i'll be alright
> also i didnt feel like literally death waking up today so thats fantastic


Not to be a party pooper but your sig image doesn't work unless it's supposed to be the error one?


----------



## -Lumi-

I haven't posted in a while (again) but I wanted to stop by and talk about some good things lately!

-I'm working pretty steadily at the moment. Not full time but more like consistent part time which is nice! Everybody is so lovely and I'm happy to be there.

-I finished a new skirt!! It's perfect for fall and while I wish I had finished it sooner I'm glad it's done now. I wasn't able to sew for a little bit because my tailbone has been So Sore! Trying to readjust to working with kids and sitting in tiny furniture lol

-I got a new phone  It's nothing super fancy but my iPhone 6 was struggling lol. This time I got an android and it's so cute!! I have a little theme on it with cute little gemstone turtles and snails

-I bought Bly Manor on DVD!! I know not everybody loved this series compared to Hill House but I preferred this one, save for the bad accents lol.

-Overall I've just been okay lately. I'm going to the doctors soon to talk about my mental health and such hopefully, fingers crossed that it goes well.

-I'm excited for the Halloween event!! I can't wait to see what it is


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'll do what I was happy about yesterday because I forgot to post about it, since I was out ALL day!

*October 22nd, 2021*

- Drove to Pittsburgh for the day (there was a concert I was attending)! It was a nice drive so that made me happy but it was kinda scary, due to the weather. I was a puddle of anxiety in the passenger seat xwx
- Got to try REAL ramen and REAL takoyaki! I was so happy! I preferred the takoyaki over the ramen, I guess my textural issues weren't cooperating with me yesterday. I had seafood ramen, with shrimp, mussels, scallops, and squid! It was really yummy, and the miso broth was so good!
- Went to an italian ice place that used to be in my area (but all of the shops in my area closed permanently)! I was so happy to try Rita's again. I got a Zombie's Blood Gelati c: It was Zombie Blood Italian Ice with vanilla custard at the bottom + on top! Zombie's Blood just reminded me of a very dark cherry flavor. Was really good! My friend got a mango Gelati :0
- Saw Bad Suns live! I also got to see another band (My Kid Brother) and they were really good, too! I was gonna stay for the main show (Angels and Airwaves), but my friend and I were waaay too tired from standing in line all day to get a good spot in the pit. LOL. It was SUCH an amazing concert! I loved every second! Bad Suns sang some of my favorite songs and I screamed along with the music haha!
- Got a Bad Suns long-sleeved shirt! It's such a cozy shirt uwu I love it! Spent $40 on it, but it was worth it, imo!
- Had McDonalds for dinner on the way home. Much needed, as my friend and I were staaaarving! I got a large chocolate milkshake to soothe my throat from how much screaming I was doing at the concert HAHA
*
October 23rd, 2021*

- Woke up and got Dunkin' coffee with my little brother! Our usual weekend bonding time c:
- Played Animal Crossing for a bit while I watched my brother play Club Penguin on my computer.. >w> Finally getting some stuff done in AC:NH, lol!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting McDonald's tonight! 
I got 2 pumpkins to carve  
My new coffee table arrived the other day, I just have to assemble it now.  My sister is dropping off a screwdriver for me to use since I don't have one


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m happy work is finally over. I had a rough day today.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today my kittens arrived and now they’re here to stay.  The tabby is eating a lot and also farting a lot; the first time was in my face .



Spoiler: kittens
















I can’t wait until we can introduce my 21 year old cat to them. She will be such a good mom cat .

I shared some of my name suggestions with a voice actor and he liked them ; wasn’t expecting a response since he never posts there. He voted for one of the names I was just joking about that was inspired by one of his streams where he named a beetle after this one character in a game.


----------



## ReeBear

Today was cosy day of pumpkin carving and spooky film watching, and my partner is making us pumpkin pie currently 

Enjoying a chill halloween season so far! I'm struggling to get outside much because health so having nice inside activities to do helps so much ~


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy today because:

- It's Saturday and I got to sleep in.
- My dog was being very cute earlier.
- The weather has been nice, not too hot and not too cold.
- The leaves are changing colors and falling, making everything so pretty.
- I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Played some DQXI S today!  Going for the remaining casino accolades I haven't gotten already—focusing on getting the poker ones right now, which has been interesting since I had almost zero knowledge of poker going into it ahahaha
☾ Got a really good workout in today!  It gave me a good opportunity to listen to some of the music I bought recently, and I actually went a good bit longer than I was planning so I could keep listening!
☾ Dollightful uploaded her Halloween special for this year!!  I always love the funny little skits she does with her dolls at the end, and this year's character was a witch-in-training in Halloween colors, which I love!!  And the clip of her cats playing in the set at the end was super cute too. ;v;
☾ Added a ton more desktop wallpapers to my rotation!  It should definitely be enough to mix things up a bit.  It was a little mini-project I took on while waiting for the Halloween event to begin, ehehe.
☾ And of course, the Halloween event has started!!  I'm super excited to try and earn some of these collectibles, and I'm already having a ton of fun with my first task in the Cemetery!!  I'm probably going to stay up way too late working on it, ahaha. ^^;


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy the new event started. Some of these tasks are very confusing. I’m terrible at games like this, lmao. Not trying to get specific to avoid spilling details, though.
⬥ The new ghostoid collectibles look cool. It’s going to be nice seeing them in lineups! I’m already seeing the huge demand for the pumpkin glow wand.
⬥ Baseball season is over for me. I can strictly pay attention to my favorite sport now, which is hockey.


----------



## xara

just woke up from an accidental nap lol, but i had a very good day today!! 

❁ i’ve been struggling with falling asleep and staying asleep lately, but i slept really good last night! i woke up not knowing what day it was lol, but it was definitely the best sleep i’ve had in ages!
❁ received some amazing art of my acnh island rep from @tokkio!!! i genuinely love it so much; it’s so cute, and tokkio is so talented!!! tysm again!! 


Spoiler: 🎨








❁ did a bunch of animal crossing trades, and @/VelveteenCat even sent me a few extra tbt, which was very generous of them and meant a lot to me! if you see this, tysm again!! :’)
❁ was able to preorder 3 more packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards from best buy!!! my original preorder of 1 pack hasn’t been canceled afaik, so maybe i’ve scored myself 4 packs? 
❁ MY MOM SURPRISED ME WITH A GIANT HOLIDAY DEER SQUISHMALLOW??? 


Spoiler: 🦌



when she came home and said she got me something, i was _not_ expecting this, but i love it so much. i’m so grateful and happy. 




❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ posted another new entry in my acnh island journal!! i’ve honestly really missed posting in it aha. :’)
❁ tbt’s 2021 halloween event!! i won’t be getting into it until tomorrow as i’m exhausted, but it seems like a lot of fun and the new collectibles look fantastic!!!


----------



## Autumn247

I baked some homemade pumpkin bread today and it came out really good 
Got 2 loads of laundry done
Got some pumpkins I'm going to carve tomorrow
Had McDonald's last night (a McDouble, fries, and a Coke)
I was able to pull myself out of a bad panic attack today


----------



## Midoriya

Absolutely nothing, and that’s okay.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Autumn247 said:


> I baked some homemade pumpkin bread today and it came out really good
> Got 2 loads of laundry done
> Got some pumpkins I'm going to carve tomorrow
> Had McDonald's last night (a McDouble, fries, and a Coke)
> I was able to pull myself out of a bad panic attack today


We made pumpkin bread too!!! Two loaves!

Anyways, some things I'm happy about today.


Made homemade pumpkin bread with my stepmom! Along with some yummy fudge brownies with pumpkin frosting :0 They were surprisingly very good!
 Got to see my sister again! She always comes over on Sundays (or tries to at least), and it makes me so happy! :3 I love my siblings!
Woke up in a really good mood :3
Today I didn't have to work! I thought I was scheduled for today, but I guess we lost an employee before the schedule for this upcoming week got released, so they remade it! And when I went to look, I wasn't scheduled like I originally was ! :0
Talked to my favorite person/crush again today! I love him so much T^T
Took a nice nap! It was much needed and I woke up feeling so good (yet so tired at the same time)...
Listening to music to lift my spirits :3


----------



## Dunquixote

I heard back again from a friend about hanging out. Sometime in november we’ll hang out; maybe watch some more Steven Universe . I still need to finish watching it.

My kittens stopped what they were doing two of the times I came to visit them today and came running to me full speed, meowing . I love them. The calico gets jealous when i give the little one attention.

Still can’t believe how small the little one is compared to the calico



Spoiler












Heard back from another friend today too  and am happy to hear she’s doing better .

I’m excited about the new event’s collectibles.  I wish we could earn more coins. I would like some of each. I love the boo and will o wisp egg the most .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work and got to sleep late.
- My back pain has been relatively low all weekend.
- I only have one week left of work before I get a whole week off.
- I completed the first challenge in the Halloween event and got my coins.
- I'm excited about all the new collectibles. I still haven't decided how to distribute my coins but the Will O' Wisp Egg is my top priority. After I get that, I'll figure out how to spend the rest.


----------



## Anj2k6

I'm happy because:
-A gift I got for a friend arrived before she changed addresses.
-My friends are using my preferred pronouns more (they/them)
- My current job is perfect for me. Managers are chill, pay is good, I'm WFH, and attendance is based on percentage within 6 months.
- I almost have all art in my museum


----------



## Snek

I'm happy because: 

I'm leaving tomorrow to go to Mexico for my honeymoon. I need sleep but the excitement really is preventing me from doing that


----------



## deana

I had a nice day visiting with my sister and her new baby    (and her cats, and my mom too)

My mom also gave me some yummy pumpkin muffins that she made


----------



## nekomimi

made amends with a coworker who's been really awful to me lately and was able to take some tempura home from work today. work in general was really fun today, it was a bit slow but it was nice out and our customers were super pleasant!

i've been meaning to get a new switch since mine is getting pretty slow with age & i stripped almost every screw trying to install a new shell when i was 16 (regret.) which makes protective cases unable to fit etc etc and i managed to snag a discounted acnh switch on mercari today, 20 min after it was listed!!

i'm also still really happy i got raymond the other day. i will be thinking about this virtual cat for the next few weeks


----------



## Merielle

Unfortunately I was feeling kind of rough mentally and physically today, but I am still happy that...
☾ My parents and I are officially caught up with the One Piece anime!! It took several years to get to this point, but it's super cool to finally be able to watch the most recent episodes as they come out!!


----------



## hakutaku

Bought the black Fjallraven backpack I'd been wanting for a long time   It was a 5 AM impulse purchase but I've been wanting it for like 2 years so I figured I'd go for it. I managed to get a pretty good deal for it though,, which is my excuse lmao 

We're also covering the crusades in my uni lecture later this morning! I'm excited since it's a topic I'm really interested in! My friend is also gonna be back in class after 2 weeks of absence, so I'm happy I'll see her again.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's 06:18am on a Monday morning and even though it's still dark outside there are two owls sitting in the large oak trees outside my house hooting away to each other. Yep Halloween is almost here and I'm loving it.


----------



## SirQuack

That I finally joined this forum


----------



## Autumn247

I feel better than yesterday.  Yesterday afternoon through till the evening I had a horrible panic attack, paranoia and some other stuff going on.  
I walked to the store and picked up my medication, and the fact that I managed that without having a panic attack makes me happy
I saw a cat on my way to the store!  He/she was sooo cute!!  I can't wait till next month when I have an emotional support cat finally.
I might be carving pumpkins tonight, depends how I feel.  It will either be tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Croconaw

I haven’t posted in the past few days because I’ve been thinking a lot. However, a few things have brought me happiness today. 

⬥ I didn’t get much sleep last night, but I only work for five hours today and I have tomorrow off. I plan on sleeping.
⬥ My bus itinerary was recently changed and the locations it’s going through are much more interesting to me now.
⬥ A few things happened at work that made me happy. I don’t want to go into detail here, though.
⬥ I saw Keagan this morning. I love my dog!
⬥ My bus ride is this Tuesday (not tomorrow, but next week). I’m still having all kinds of emotions about it, but I know it’ll make me happy long term.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am _very _tired but I wanted to make a post before going to bed

-I went to the doctors today! It went well, I think. She confirmed that my x-ray and blood work is totally fine and she was supportive about my concerns regarding my mental health. Fingers crossed things get better from here. 

-I saw one of my friends this past weekend for the first time in ages! It was so lovely getting to see her again. We went for a walk and got to see all the pretty autumn colours the leaves are turning. 

-I picked up a new journal! Journaling is something that I enjoy but I have fell out of the habit a little bit. I picked up a guided journal that's meant for recording my morning thoughts & then my evening thoughts. I think it will be a nice companion to my journal where I just write about anything and everything I want.

I think those are the main things I wanted to talk about! I'm glad that it feels like I'm finally making some headway regarding my mental health. It's something I've always sort of struggled with but I have a tough time putting myself first/taking care of myself first so it's always been placed on the back burner because there's something else more important going on. I'm also excited Halloween is coming up!!! I hope the weather is nice so that we get lots of trick or treaters


----------



## LadyDestani

Last night and today have admittedly been kind of rough for me, but there are a few things that I'm happy about:

- I have my first appointment with a new massage therapist tomorrow.
- My husband did the vacuuming today.
- I came up with ideas for both the Kitchen and Laboratory creations for the Halloween event.
- I have all the items necessary to complete my Kitchen submission and I only have to pick up one item for my Laboratory submission.


----------



## Dunquixote

Four more days until Mario Party is released. I’m so excited. I have so many friends that I want to play against on this server I belong to and two in particular that I want to beat .

I brought my tabby in my room and she stayed though she won’t snuggle with me, probably because the kittens smell is on me. She is still not acting herself. I talked to a friend who fosters kitties and she confirmed that my kitty may still be grieving for my other kitty and is confused by the smells and sounds. she gave me a lot of helpful advice .



Spoiler









My kittens still are running to see me and getting excited. The calico loves to climb on me and play with my pajamas. 

I’m getting so impatient for the AC update. I may hang out with some friends on here sometime after the update comes out as well. Am also talking to some on a server i belong to and we may hang out before it comes out too. 

I unlocked the bedroom and I think this one is possible for me to do but again, i may have to wait until my mom gets home so i can find where she keeps some of the stuff i will need (if we have anything).

Happy to hear from some friends today and show them my new kittens’ pictures ☺. I still need to come up with more name ideas.

One of my favorite artists posted a new print today for one of my favorite VAs. ☺


----------



## Midoriya

- Today was my dad’s birthday, and he’s my only parent/grandparent still alive, so I made it extra special for him and gave him his gift.
- I had fun with the bedroom event for TBT Halloween.  It was my favorite of the five from the start, and I already knew what I wanted to do for it going into it.
- Our other cat, Maybellene, who I don’t really take care of has warmed up to me.  She lets me pet her and kiss her on the head more now.  
- I’ve officially made it the furthest I’ve ever made it in any Pokemon US/UM Wonderlocke challenge.  I’m having a lot of fun with it, and am interested to see how much further I can go.
- I’m getting better rest, which is key.


----------



## ryuk

today was SPECTACULARLY rainy and gloomy (my favorite kind of weather and also the rarest where i live) so i was hella motivated to get tasks done for the halloween event :’) i’m also just so happy that it’s finally cold enough to wear sweaters and not kick off my blankets at night


----------



## Merielle

Posting rather late this time, eheh. ^^; But here I am!
☾  Despite an almost silly number of set-backs (it was... quite the day), I really enjoyed working on my Kitchen and Laboratory tasks! ^^ 
☾ Found some new art of one of my faves! 
☾ After several hours and a few thousand spins (in the background while I was doing other stuff, thank goodness), I finally experienced the freeze in the DQXI Slime Quest slots!  I'm very glad to have gotten one of the more painful accolades out of the way, so now I can carry on to the next!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My dad bought me _more_ gift cards for absolutely no reason for when I leave and I’m in shock.
⬥ I slept from the time I got back from work until about an hour ago. It was refreshing to get a ton of sleep that I needed.
⬥ I got my direct deposit from eBay last night.
⬥ I’m getting a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks this morning. I’ve been craving one for a while.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I rarely come here because I'm a miserable **** lol but I'm happy about several things (in the span of about two weeks)

It's a rainy day today!  I have a love/hate relationship with rain.
A stray pregnant cat that would periodically appear around where I work found a new home at a nearby police precinct. They love her!  she has the sweetest demeanor so I'm not surprised!
I started working on a new drawing for Christmas!
I've made a ton of progress in Pokémon Crystal VC. Got a full team of six Pokémon, and I'm on my way to earn my 8th Gym Badge from Clair. My team: Habanero the Quilava, Poison Ivy the Crobat, Tiramisu the Sandslash, Gummies the Slowpoke, Leche the Miltank and Watermelon the Lanturn 
Finished watching 2 animes on Hulu!
Rewatched Luca  but this time together with the hubby  he enjoyed it too!
The two weeks I requested off for the holidays have been approved! I can't wait!
Had a Baconator from Wendy's for the first time in forever.
I told off a customer at work  did you know they're not always right?
I saw a black squirrel while walking through the park the other day  it wiggled its tail so excitedly!
I wrote a new chapter for my fan fic!  I'm only 10 away from my end goal, 50 chapters  it's somewhat bittersweet though, because part of me doesn't want it to end.
When the unsavory are met with comeuppance 
I'm extremely HAPPY for my one and only Eggie Queen


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I had to go into work to talk with someone (normally I work from home). I decided to go in for the whole day and I was able to get so much accomplished! I could focus so well and finished up early. I felt good too. 
I've been able to join more events/groups recently, hopefully I can make some friends


----------



## nekomimi

WORK WAS SO FUN!! new coworker is super sweet & i love her with all my heart. also got some free soup from work hehe

the acnh switch i bought the other day came in today as well and im super excited to use it!!!!

today was just really fun & i have most of the week off to chill, looking forward to it!


----------



## Autumn247

I got my monthly abilify injection
The guy who drove me there from the medicab company gave me a full size Milkyway bar, since he said he had just bought a ton of them, it was delicious!
I had a good appointment with my therapist
So far, I haven't had a panic attack today
I took a nap today, which was nice and very much needed
I carved my pumpkins last night and they turned out pretty good, not great, but good considering I'm not very experienced with carving more intricate designs.  One is supposed to be Frankenstein, and the other is supposed to be a cat (the tail fell off lol) 
I had some extra money come yesterday in which is very much appreciated because I was running low on food


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm feeling better in general than I was yesterday.
- There wasn't a torrential downpour today that I had to go out in (unlike yesterday).
- I got all the work done that was absolutely necessary today, plus answered a few people's questions.
- I had my first appointment with my new massage therapist and I think it went pretty well.
- I was greeted at the door by the massage therapist's dog, who was such a happy, precious boy.
- My dog was super excited to see me when I got home.
- I picked up the main item I needed for the Laboratory Room challenge, so I can hopefully work on that tomorrow.


----------



## xara

been too tired and busy to post in here recently, but the past few days have been pretty decent for me! ^_^

*sunday (10/24)*
❁ my morning got off to a bad start, but rather than going home and moping about it like i planned on doing, i went out with my mom instead and had a nice time! we got smoothies, went for a long drive, had a nice lunch and went to walmart, where we ran into a lady and her dog, and she let us pet him!! i didn’t get any photos, but he was absolutely adorable . i got myself a new shirt as well!


Spoiler: 🛍 








❁ did 2 animal crossing trades. 

*yesterday (10/25)*
❁ i honestly slept most of yesterday lol, but my mom was kind enough to buy me a few bottles of my favourite soda. :’)

*today (10/26)*
❁ obtained the ghostoid and blue violet collectibles!! tysm again @Croconaw and @magicaldonkey!! 
❁ completed my first haunted home para*DIE* room (the study)!! i had a lot of fun, and earning my first 30 haunted coins felt great!! i’m not sure how much of this event i’ll be able to participate in, but i had a great time in the study, and have an idea for my acnh cemetery as well! hopefully i’ll be able to get started on it sometime tomorrow. 
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ my mom surprised me with some treats today, such as a smoothie and some muffins! 
❁ did an animal crossing trade.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Guys, guess what? My family just got bigger! We got another new puppy! Now we have two doggies! Meet Mika!



Spoiler: Sweetheart Mika









She’s really sweet and shy. She’s four months old, which is about four or five months younger than Maggie. We’re not really sure exactly how old she is, but judging by the vet today we think she is a June baby. Now that we got her, I’m gonna have my hands full, so I’m gonna skipped this years TBT Halloween event. I’m gonna be super busy, so I wish everyone else good luck! I’m super duper happy today.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My younger cat has been unusually cuddly! Normally he only wants a morning snuggle at the most, but he's been taking naps curled up against the side of my leg lately. 
☾ Found some new and higher-quality pictures of some of my faves, some of which I've been hoping to find for _ages_!! ;v; 
☾ I really loved working on the Bedroom task!  It was the task I was probably the most nervous about, but I actually had a lot of fun with it and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out! ^^


----------



## deana

I am happy with the Halloween event submissions that I got done today. I'm happy that I was able to complete a lot of chores around the house. I get to work with one of my favourite coworkers tomorrow. And I am looking forward to many other things right now


----------



## Mariah

I got a blobfish Squishmallow.


----------



## jiny

i had a great day at work today!!! also glad that i’m off tomorrow c:


----------



## th8827

Finally paid off my Student Loans! Only took 10 years, too.

(Technically, the account receives it tomorrow, but the payment is made)


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I finished my task for the laboratory. I was stressing out with what to do exactly, but I managed to figure something out.
⬥ I was able to go to my bank today to get something fixed. It wasn’t a huge issue, but I’m glad it’s straightened out now.
⬥ I had one of my favorite dinners. It’s macaroni and cheese with buffalo chicken mixed in. It’s very good.
⬥ I have a short day of work today and I am off again tomorrow. I am looking (very) forward to working this weekend!


----------



## hakutaku

My new backpack arrived today! I've not opened it yet because I've been tired from uni though,,,

I've also got the next week off uni now!  The reason for it is that we have to do an online exam, but still, a week off!


----------



## magicaldonkey

i honestly love sly so, so much!! look ! an emotional attachment is forming for certain
like my irl friend w/ leopold but *stronger*

there will be a void when i let him leave, unless i just keep him as an OG and gift him stuff- anyway!! literally press the spoiler button



Spoiler: sly being baby


----------



## moo_nieu

i made a really tough life changing decision today, and i stood up for myself. i dont expect things to be easy going forward, but i know ive done the right thing for myself and im very proud of myself for finally doing it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am happy today because my group presentation for class went well, and my suite is having friends over for a costume party tonight! While I have been feeling sick this past week, I actually feel normal today and excited to see some of the people that make me happy!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I'm happy because...

- got to work 10 minutes early and had a really good day!
- had chicken alfredo for my lunch break! and a caramel truffle bar <3 it was very yummy!
- got to see my favorite coworkers :3
- talked to someone on my break at work that i normally dont talk to often! i dont see him around much so it was very nice to chat with him!
- got to listen to some good tunes!
- got Dunkin coffee after work! :3 so good hehe
- played Animal Crossing! : D


----------



## Midoriya

Yesterday was a terrible day for me, so I’m just glad that today was better.


----------



## Dunquixote

I managed to get some food down my cat’s throat today; I used a spoon. I am hopeful she will be able to overcome the grief and when i introduce her to the kittens, she’ll be a good mom cat like she was to my late kitty.



Spoiler











I love my kittens!  I still haven’t decided on a name. will think on it more once we get my tabby taken care of.

Was happy I got the study prompt done last night.

My mom is coming home early today; I think because she is worried about my cat.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a few things:

- It's my twin nephews' birthday and they loved the present we sent them! ❤
- I have slept really deeply the past two nights.
- My back was sore when I woke up today but it's been gradually feeling better.
- I had an appointment with my chiropractor today and that went well.
- I get a free 30 minute massage from my chiropractor's office for my birthday next week.
- I had a really good dinner. I love this paella I've been getting.
- I completed my submission for the Laboratory challenge and everything I've submitted has been accepted so far.
- I was able to purchase my Will-o-the-Wisp Egg for my line-up! It's so beautiful!


----------



## xara

my day got off to an awful start tbh, but thankfully things improved and my day got a lot better! ^_^

❁ i didn’t have to put my cat to sleep today. her breathing got really bad overnight, to the point where we had to rush her to an emergency animal hospital at 3am. she was put on oxygen, which helped, and was prescribed antibiotics. i genuinely thought that i’d be going home without her, but i’m so, so grateful that we haven’t run out of options after all. she took her antibiotics like a good girl, and has been fine since. 
❁ added a new rug to my catalog and worked on my island in acnh!! i also tt’d zell out, and am super excited to go island hopping later!!
❁ obtained the pierrot candy collectible!! tysm again, @lana. ily 
❁ was able to help a few people out with collectible date trades!
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal!
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ created some new art for the first time in a while! i probably won’t post it in my art thread until tomorrow, but i’m pretty happy with how it turned out! :’)



magicaldonkey said:


> i honestly love sly so, so much!! look ! an emotional attachment is forming for certain
> like my irl friend w/ leopold but *stronger*
> 
> there will be a void when i let him leave, unless i just keep him as an OG and gift him stuff- anyway!! literally press the spoiler button
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sly being baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406911



i’m so glad to see some love for sly! it’s crazy how underrated he is, when he’s literally so adorable and is one of the best jocks imo! he’s one of my favourites.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I am happy I was able to participate in the halloween event and get the collectables I wanted


----------



## oak

I got a pair of olive green corduroy pants.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had fun with the Halloween event! I’m really thankful it was an individual event, not gonna lie.
⬥ I am seeing Keagan tomorrow night. I’m taking him for a walk and spending time with him.
⬥ Work went by super quickly tonight and I’m getting along well with all of my coworkers which means a lot to me.



xara said:


> ❁ i didn’t have to put my cat to sleep today.


This made me happy. I’m glad your cat is okay and hopefully she will continue to be okay!


----------



## jiny

i bought myself a new sloth plushie and a kpop album (svt) today!


----------



## Merielle

☾ One of my otome artbooks arrived today!!  This one was actually supposed to get here last, but it showed up super early!  I didn't have the tracking info on it so I had no idea how close it was, but I actually had an odd feeling it would arrive today, ehehe.  Anytime I get new art and info about my favorite characters, I'm always happy. ;v;
☾ And on that note, I found some new art of another one of my faves!!
☾ Got the Jack'O costume in Fall Guys!  I'm glad to have it, and to be through with the Falloween event now as well—I _could_ still try to earn the nickname, but I can't say I really want it all that bad and the remaining challenges are kind of a doozy. ^^;
☾ Completed my last task in the Study!! It was a lot of fun, and I'm really pleased with the collectibles I was able to get!  I'll probably say a bit more once the event is actually over, but I've really enjoyed the whole thing!


----------



## Mariah

My parents and I went to see Hitchcock’s Vertigo at the movie theater.


----------



## Alienfish

Visited the "other half" of our library and I got to take home some old Japanese newspapers (most of them had Johnny's boys on the cover LOL), and my new shoe/foot inserts arrived today also!


----------



## Autumn247

I had an appointment with my primary care doctor today.  He went ahead and prescribed Omeprazole since the Famotidine wasn't helpful for my acid reflux.  He said it's a more potent acid reducer so I'm hopeful that it helps! I've heard good things about that med.
I didn't have a panic attack yesterday or today 
It's almost Halloween!  I'm excited.  I'm going a friend's place on Sunday and we're going to watch a bunch of horror movies


----------



## Holla

Finally got a Sheep Plush collectible to complete my dream lineup. I had one already but it was the wrong date to work with my idea. Thankfully the one I got today had the perfect date.  I don't currently have said lineup active but it will be my main one to use in between the seasonal lineups I use. So I'm sure you'll see me use it fairly often.


----------



## HistoryH22

I finished reading my 106th book of the year! 2021 has been tough, but its been so fun breaking my bucket list goal of "100 books in a year" so utterly.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i got my flu jab for winter! got a rad sticker that i shall cherish! and i found hornsby on a mystery island 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



Holla said:


> Finally got a Sheep Plush collectible to complete my dream lineup. I had one already but it was the wrong date to work with my idea. Thankfully the one I got today had the perfect date.  I don't currently have said lineup active but it will be my main one to use in between the seasonal lineups I use. So I'm sure you'll see me use it fairly often.



your collectibles lineup looks muy cool!!


----------



## piske

As a birthday present to myself, i pre-ordered an OST back in the beginning of October that was signed by the composer and I got it today!!! I’m so happyyy


----------



## th8827

Found a plushie at the back of my closet, so I can do the Bedroom event! I hope that it gets accepted this time.


----------



## Dunquixote

My depression is getting worse but there is some good news:

My cat was taken to the vet and her tests came back saying she is healthy aside from her not eating. My mom thinks she has perked up since she got home. She has visited me a few times to snuggle, so i am hopeful she’ll overcome her grief. My tabby is snuggling with me as I write this.

My mario party game was shipped!


----------



## Midoriya

I had an interview yesterday, and they’re wanting me to apply for a follow-up interview.  It’s for a job that would make use of my degree.  Hopefully I get it so I can stop working crappy, menial jobs.


----------



## th8827

Dunquixote said:


> My cat was taken to the vet and her tests came back saying she is healthy aside from her not eating. My mom thinks she has perked up since she got home. She has visited me a few times to snuggle, so i am hopeful she’ll overcome her grief. My tabby is snuggling with me as I write this.



Not sure if this will help, but back when my cat was having trouble eating, I had to get her the pouches of puréed stew-like cat food. It was easier to eat than solids (practically a drink) but still had plenty of nutrients.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I changed my hair color from dark blue to turquoise. This isn’t much of a change, but I dig the brighter color.
⬥ I’m sitting next to Keagan in the car and he’s so cute. I also had McNuggets from McDonald’s and shared with him.


Spoiler









⬥ I’m going to have some decisions to make over the weekend, but I’m trusting my gut in whatever decision I decide to make. I’m confident I’ll make the right decision to make me happy!


----------



## vanivon

my birthday dinner & cake were both really tasty  good food is always enough to make a day good


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I washed my sheets today and made my bed. Gonna sleep soooo good tonight lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was one of the most stressful work days I've had in a while, but there are a few things that I'm happy about:

- I slept deeply again last night, not long enough but at least the weekend is coming up.
- I had my first one-on-one meeting with my new manager and it went well. I've actually worked with her for a while but as a peer so I'm comfortable talking to her. I let her know some of my frustrations with things that have been going on lately (in as professional and non-whiny way possible) and she seems like she's got my back.
- I watched a squirrel bury a walnut in the backyard.
- My back hasn't been hurting for most of the day.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then I'm off work for a whole week!


----------



## deana

I got an amazing dress at the thrift store for $8! I also had a lovely video chat with some of my friends, got another entry submitted for the Halloween event, and I'm really excited for the Mario Party release tomorrow   (even though I'll be stuck at work all day lol)


----------



## Mariah

I got a Squishmallow backpack, went to yoga, and looked at Halloween decorated houses.


----------



## xara

i’m a little groggy since i just woke up from a nap, but i had a pretty good day today! 

❁ stepped out of my comfort zone quite a few times today.
❁ _mario party superstars_ comes out tomorrow!!! my copy hasn’t shipped yet, but i’m still so excited! i can’t wait to play with my friends. ^_^
❁ got 2x nook points.
❁ obtained one of my dream collectibles — the jack collectible!!!! i’m so, so happy oml. tysm again, @Kairi-Kitten!! 
❁ went island hopping and invited agnes on my 13th ticket in acnh!!!! agnes is one of my absolute _favourite_ villagers, one who i’m actually always hoping to run into whenever i go island hopping, so i’m so happy that i finally did and that i’m gonna have her on my island!! 
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ ordered myself 2 packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards from amazon!!! if everything works out, i should be receiving 6 packs in total (4 from best buy, 2 from amazon), and i’m so excited and grateful!
❁ hung out with my lovely kitty for a few hours today! she slept while i played animal crossing, and it was a really nice time. she even purred for the majority of the time i was with her. 
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal! i even received a compliment on it from @piske, which meant a lot to me and made me happy. <3
❁ was able to help the lovely @LittleMissPanda put a message on one of her collectibles, and she sent me some tbt after!! i really wasn’t expecting anything, but her kindness means a lot to me and made my day. thank you so much again, miss panda! you’re incredible. 
❁ had pizza for dinner, which i’ve been craving.


----------



## piichinu

they took my head measurements


----------



## Mimi Cheems

♡ woke up in a really good mood! my crush messaged me with something really nice to wake up to.. i was so happy T^T
♡ got to go to dunkin this morning! got a large caramel iced coffee c:
♡ made tacos for dinner! they were DELICIOUS! sour cream to go with them, mm!
♡ played animal crossing for a long while today, added my crush as a resident (we're very good friends regardless so i'm sure he does not mind♡)
♡ got to go to a catalog island! thanks so much @LoserMom  !
♡ listened to a TON of good music! bad suns on a great day always makes me happy!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Aaand the last two otome fanbooks I ordered arrived together today!!  I was expecting them to be a bit more spread out, but I'm certainly not complaining.  Very glad they all got here safely and in excellent condition, and to have gotten to see so much new lovely artwork. ;v; A few of them also contained short stories or character interviews, which I unfortunately cannot read and have definitely served as a reminder for me to get back on my Japanese studies, oof.  Future me will have to revisit these at some point. ^^;
☾ Got to play some more DQXI S today!  Still stuck in the casino for now, but I did manage to earn a couple more accolades!
☾ My younger cat took a long nap curled up against the side of my leg again.  He was talking in his sleep too; it was so cute.


----------



## _Donut_

After the long wait, I could finally play Mario Party Superstars! Did horror land as my first board to stay in the halloween theme, and I loved it!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting my 3rd covid pfizer vaccine booster shot today
I have group today (I go to a self-care art group my apartment complex has once a month)
My big 3.5lb bag of frappuccino mix and protein bars will be here today


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just pre-ordered Happy Home Paradise and a friend sent me a sweet haul of Halloween chocolates.


----------



## Holla

It's Friday meaning the last day of work until Monday. I look forward to this weekend so I can finally finish my last Halloween event task and relax a bit.


----------



## hakutaku

Went out with my mum and bought a pumpkin + a bunch of other good food stuff today! I'm thinking of carving it on Halloween, and maybe making pumpkin pie.

 I also started on my online seen exam last night and got the intro and one of the main paragraphs completed.


----------



## magicaldonkey

my padre bought a pumpkin home that i'm hyped to scoop the stuff out of and carve, will probably do that tomorrow! ;D i haven't done it since maybe 2019?? also my madre and i went out and bought me some epic coffee cake which tasted just as rad as the first time. also had a quiche which slapped. and i watched the third episode of an anime called blue period on netflix and absolutely jammed to the theme tune when it played, new characters were intro'd too! added the opening to a spotify playlist lol-

incase you wanted to experience the true jam:
link to the opening


----------



## th8827

Got a freight shipping quote at work that is both faster and about half as expensive as the previously best quote that we had.


----------



## Midoriya

- I‘ve been getting good rest for the past couple days, finally, and I feel like myself again.
- I got paid again today.
- Work went really well.
- I’m going to martial arts tonight.
- It was nice, sunny, and breezy outside today.
- My S/O is really sweet.


----------



## Crowsie

I'm looking forward to seeing one of my nephews today. I'm planning on bringing over some slice and bake cookies for him to enjoy.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm at the orchestra!!! Orchestra and opera are two of my passions in life and this is my first time ever going. I guess honors ruining my mental health is worth it. And they're playing Stravinsky, my favorite composer!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

It's super warm where I'm from! Tonight actually feels like a summer night and it feels so nice (because I also love the summer lol).


----------



## Foreverfox

your local goomy said:


> I'm at the orchestra!!! Orchestra and opera are two of my passions in life and this is my first time ever going. I guess honors ruining my mental health is worth it. And they're playing Stravinsky, my favorite composer!!


YESS!!! SOOO happy about this!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was soooo much better than yesterday. I'm happy that:

- Work was far less stressful and I completed everything I needed to get done before my vacation time.
- It's Friday and I don't go back to work until November 8th, so that's 9 days off work!
- My birthday is coming up this Monday!
- I'm in a much better mood today.


----------



## xara

i’m feeling a bit restless atm, but i had a good day again today! 

❁ spent some more time with my kitty! she slept while i browsed the forums and played animal crossing, purring almost the entire time, and it made me so happy. she even slept against my leg for a while, and kept leaning her head back to look at me every time she woke up. it was freakin’ adorable. i love her so much. 
❁ agnes moved onto my island in acnh!!
❁ preordered the happy home paradise DLC!!!! 
❁ finally came up with some ideas for the haunted home para*DIE* activities i’ve yet to participate in! my entries are gonna be hella last minute, but hopefully they’ll all be good enough to be accepted! i’m going out with my mom tomorrow to get everything i need, and we’ll be getting lunch together after!! i’m super excited. ^_^
❁ @airysuit sent me some tbt out of the blue, which was so, so kind of them and made my entire day!! thank you so much again omg. 
❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ my copy of _mario party superstars_ was shipped tonight!! it probably won’t arrive until monday or tuesday, but i’m still so excited!!


----------



## chamsae

its my friend's birthday today and i cant wait to see her reaction to our surprise hehe. also, i had a call with two other friends ive known for years tonight and im usually super anxious about calling but they made me feel so at ease


----------



## deana

I got all my entries completed and accepted now  really happy I was able to put something together for the kitchen task. Now I just need to decide on what collectibles I want. 

I also was able to pick up my copy of Mario Party today and had a fun day at work wearing my halloween costume.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• been hearing lots of awesome things abt the new Mario Party game and now i really want it 
• I've been having a lot of fun playing Mario no Super Picross on SNES online so I got the prequel on the Gameboy (3DS VC) and it's been really fun too!
• don't have to go anywhere today after driving a ton for the last four days so that's a relief 
• Halloween is tomorrow!!!


----------



## jadetine

I made it through the Halloween event! Phew... now to wait for Oct 31 to buy my manor key so it commemorates the actual holiday.
@hestu traded me the Aurora Sky collectible that is just too beautiful for words.  orz
I finally feel like I'm out of my art block! You know what did it? This AC pairing (Shino x Redd): 

 LOL DON'T JUDGE THEIR LOVE
I absolutely LOVE all the new art shops blowing up the Museum, but I've depleted my funds for the moment, so I'm hoping people wanna do some trades (eyebrow waggle)
I also love how active Nook's Cranny has become! It really builds the hype for Friday.


----------



## hakutaku

My team won the Halloween event on one of the games I play! 

Also feeling accomplished because I spent most of the day working on my essay, and have basically got it more or less completed, now I've just gotta write the second one


----------



## Croconaw

I’m happy because I just came to a decision on a problem that I was having. I just hope it’s the right decision. I’m still a bit confused, but I’m happy with my decision nonetheless.


----------



## Autumn247

I slept on and off most of the day but aside from that I don't seem to have any major adverse effects from my 3rd covid vaccine.
I started omeprazole today and am very hopeful that it helps with my acid reflux
Tomorrow is Halloween!!! So excited, going to my friend's house to watch horror movies, then once I get back to my apartment tomorrow night I'm going to be playing the ACNH Halloween event


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that October is almost over and that I made it through work today and was on fire at work.  I can’t wait for Pokemon BDSP to release!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's the start of my vacation and I got to sleep in this morning.
- My back pain has been really minimal all day.
- I completed my entry for the Bedroom challenge and it was accepted.
- I spent the last of my coins on the Boo Halloweaster Egg. I love how pretty the color is!
- Tomorrow is Halloween and Monday is my birthday!


----------



## xara

my day unfortunately didn’t go as planned, but it wasn’t too bad of a day regardless. :’)

❁ did an animal crossing trade.
❁ had lots of lovely interactions with lots of lovely people today! i genuinely love this community so much — everyone is so incredible. 
❁ my mom picked me up a few bottles of my favourite soda (voltage mountain dew) while she was out. 
❁ finally finished my cemetery for tbt’s halloween event, and my entry was accepted!! i’m lowkey pretty proud of how it turned out, to the point where i might even rebuild it one day and keep it up permanently.  
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ received a super sweet compliment on a silly lil poem i wrote from @Aquilla, which made my day!! it always makes me so happy whenever someone actually likes something that i created. 
❁ speaking of creating stuff, i created some new art tonight that i’m actually kind of proud of! i haven’t been doing much art lately tbh, so it feels nice to get something done. ^_^
❁ i’m finally able to track my copy of _mario party superstars_! it seems that the earliest it’ll arrive is wednesday, but i’m hoping that canada post will feel like being productive on monday so that i can receive it sooner LOL. i’m just so excited to play it xjsjns.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> i’m feeling a bit restless atm, but i had a good day again today! ☺
> 
> ❁ spent some more time with my kitty! she slept while i browsed the forums and played animal crossing, purring almost the entire time, and it made me so happy. she even slept against my leg for a while, and kept leaning her head back to look at me every time she woke up. it was freakin’ adorable. i love her so much.
> ❁ agnes moved onto my island in acnh!!
> ❁ preordered the happy home paradise DLC!!!!
> ❁ finally came up with some ideas for the haunted home para*DIE* activities i’ve yet to participate in! my entries are gonna be hella last minute, but hopefully they’ll all be good enough to be accepted! i’m going out with my mom tomorrow to get everything i need, and we’ll be getting lunch together after!! i’m super excited. ^_^
> ❁ @airysuit sent me some tbt out of the blue, which was so, so kind of them and made my entire day!! thank you so much again omg.
> ❁ did an animal crossing trade.
> ❁ my copy of _mario party superstars_ was shipped tonight!! it probably won’t arrive until monday or tuesday, but i’m still so excited!!


so glad to hear that your beautiful kitty is recovering well .  and glad you’re doing better .

So happy i finished my last halloween event entries. I was really stressed before starting the last two, but ended up having fun. I am so grateful to my mom who let me use some of her stuff and dug up some stuff like rocks that I could use, not to mention she bought me the items I needed for this since I couldn’t make do with what we had. 

The tea is really good that I made. A lot of sugar but so much flavor. I am not a tea person (it was made with a lot of sugar so idk if you can really call this tea ) but would love to make this again. Trying not to drink it all since idk if my entry will be accepted yet.


----------



## Croconaw

This is very rambly so please forgive me. This one’s all over the place, but it’s nice to get it all out.

⬥ A few things happened today, and I guess it was relieving. My reaction to these events tonight was a lot different than it would have been last year. I’m actually content with myself now? This one situation I found myself in had me overthinking like crazy, but now that it’s somewhat over, it’s a huge weight off my shoulders. I even found out a few things that should’ve had me hurt, and it did for a bit, but it passed. On a brighter note, I did find out a few things that made me happy in the same situation. I know this is vague and all over the place, but I didn’t want to explain too much yet. It’s just relieving how different you view situations when you’re happy with yourself.
⬥ I’m very happy to be taking my bus trip in two days. I’m really looking forward to the route I’m on, as well. I still have things to take care of at work, but regardless of what happens, I know that whichever situation works out for me is the one that’s supposed to. I’m comfortable accepting whatever happens.
⬥ I’m going to sleep now because I have to wake up in about six hours so my dad can run errands. I am also going to see my dog, Keagan. I’m also looking forward to work tomorrow, I guess. It’ll be an interesting day, to say the least.


----------



## Merielle

Despite some general anxiousness, today was pretty good overall! ^^
☾ I made a lot of progress collecting accolades in DQXI S today, and finally went back and finished the second-to-last Tickington quest!
☾ Also got in a nice workout while my Switch was charging, and listened to some music!


----------



## g u a v a

went to a costume party at a friends island!!


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got done playing Mario Party with friends and had a whole lot of fun; I didn’t beat the guy as I hoped I would but had fun seeing him getting beaten still . Today ended on a really good note.

My cat ate some chicken today and I caught her eating some kitten hard food. I hope she keeps on eating and doing better. It is such a relief to see her eating again.


----------



## Autumn247

I was pretty out of it yesterday and last night from my 3rd covid vaccine shot but I'm feeling better today
It's Halloween!!!!! Yay! I'm wearing my Halloween shirt (from the Halloween series by John Carpenter)
I'm going to wear my Halloween pajamas tonight
I'm going to my friends house today to watch a bunch of horror movies
The new medication for my acid reflux seems to be helping
I'm enjoying a peaceful morning w/ coffee and some music
I'm going to be playing the ACNH Halloween event when I get home tonight! 
I played Littlewood for awhile last night.  Such a cute/relaxing game
I used a facial cleanser and a moisturizer today, trying to start doing a little bit of skincare in the mornings


----------



## hakutaku

I did a few Halloween activities today!
- I finished the last 2 episodes of Over the Garden Wall (I rewatch it every October!)
- I carved my pumpkin into a spider pattern!
-  I baked some pumpkin muffins 

I also added a paragraph to my essay and finished up the bibliography. 

I feel like I had a pretty productive Sunday,,


----------



## Mimi Cheems

- Happy because it's Halloween! I also have the day off, yippee!
- Trying to organize a Hallowee AC:NH costume party, hopefully it goes well and people are interested ;v;
- Got Dunkin coffee today! My little brother and I also went to Goodwill and saw some really cute things ! I saw this little angel music box, it was so cute and so cheap! Sadly I am bad at saving money so I couldn't buy it LOL.
- Did some AC:NH trades c:
- Listened to my favorite song (currently).. I can't stop listening to it! I love it so much ;v;
- Promoted some of my cookies in Cookie Run: Kingdom. I've been putting it off for the longest time and seeing the little notification for it was really starting to bother me. SPEAKING OF, I got Milk Cookie after saving up 20 of his soul-stones! ^^
- My heart rate has been pretty normal today, thank goodness! That means my anxiety has been pretty decent c:


----------



## moonbyu

i got a cute beret and sweater  im especially happy about the beret cuz i was so convinced that i was gonna look stupid in it but i didn't so i'm glad


----------



## SweetDollFace

I'm happy about being evil, I baked cupcakes for trick or treaters. Two types; carrot, cinamon and chocolate chip. They both look similar under frosting. I also made more carrot ones than chocolate chip.


----------



## chamsae

visited all of my grandmas' graves today to light some candles and tidy up before the day of the dead and had mcdonalds on my way home


----------



## Midoriya

Not doing anything for Halloween, but I'm about to watch my Dallas Cowboys take on @LadyDestani 's Minnesota Vikings.  Our quarterback is out, but should be a good game regardless.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy today because it's Halloween! I slept well last night and tomorrow is my birthday. I'm hoping for a win by my Vikings to top off the night, but I'm not holding my breath.

Edited because I just saw that one of my entries was nominated for voting. Seriously, what? I wasn't expecting that, but it made me very happy.


----------



## xara

i didn’t do anything special for halloween, but i still had a pretty decent day today! i hope you all had/are having a spooktacular halloween! 

❁ read a new fanfic and enjoyed it, despite it going in a different direction then i was expecting aha. i haven’t done much reading as of late, so it was nice to get back into it!
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ i made myself do some skincare this morning, even though i wasn’t really feeling up to it, which i’m proud of myself for. :’)
❁ @Cosmic_Crossfade gifted me some tbt today, which was so generous of them and made my day! i’m so grateful to be part of such an amazing and generous community. ☺
❁ speaking of this being an amazing community, i had some more lovely interactions on here today! i’m so happy that i’ve been socializing a bit more than usual lately — everyone is so nice to talk to!
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal.
❁ i was a runner up in @princess.looking.for.frog ’s poetry contest!! i’m honestly pretty insecure about my writing, especially since i’ve barely done any since the pandemic began, so i’m thrilled that people actually liked what i wrote! i’m honoured to be a runner up. 
❁ bought myself the purple bat potion and ghostly preserves collectibles with my haunted coins!! i’ve been wanting the purple bat potion for ages now, so i’m so happy to finally have it! now i just need to keep an eye out for the swamp and bloodshot potions. 
❁ i showed one of my closest friends some of my art for the first time, and they think my art style is cute!! i’ve been hesitant to share my art with anyone outside of tbt, so their compliment means the absolute world to me. 
❁ i never thought i’d say this, but i’m happy the weekend’s over — i’m really hoping my copy of _mario party superstars_ will come tomorrow LOL.


----------



## vanivon

my girlfriend really liked the macarons i sent her  i was worried about them making it to her in good & edible condition since i've never sent anyone food before, but she said they were tasty and i'm really happy about that


----------



## shellbell

Halloween!!
Got some credit from ordering amiibo cards on Prime - it's like a whole chain of events, I will spare the details - long story short: got sent some free chocolate today. Perfect for the holiday.


----------



## Merielle

☾  Today was Halloween!  It's my favorite holiday, and I really enjoyed it!
☾ As is my family's yearly Halloween tradition, we had a really lovely feast today!  There was a veggie tray, sauerkraut, baked apples, vegetable stew with sweet potatoes, corn, roasted and salted pecans with caramel sauce...  I might've overdone it a little, eheh. ^^; Also glad that there's plenty left over for tomorrow!
☾ I won @princess.looking.for.frog's poetry contest!!  The competition was all seriously good and I've never been very confident in my poetry, so it really surprised me! ;u;
☾ I played the Halloween event in ACNH for the first time, and had a lot of fun! c: I think I enjoyed it a lot more than the New Leaf event, even.  All my villagers' costumes were so cute, and I gladly took the excuse to dress up myself as well, hehe.
☾ I got Rodeo's photo in the mail as thanks for the birthday present I got him!  He's a villager I love, but especially since I'm not planning to keep him on my island permanently, I'm really happy to have his photo!
☾ I finally got around to updating my island journal for the first time in ages!
☾ I found some nice new Halloween/autumn-themed art of a couple of my faves!! ;v; Definitely another big bright spot in my day.


----------



## Dunquixote

Not a good day today but the most important thing happened: my 21 year old cat ate some of her regular wet food again all throughout the day without needing to be force fed. The last few days she was on her own eating some kitten hard food (my parents were desperate to try giving her anything to get her to eat). I’m so relieved . I hope this means she is back to being herself. I really was afraid we were going to lose her to grief. 

I’m happy my friend @S.J. got one of her entries nominated to be voted on .

I bought the manor key and three collectibles with my currency from the event. . I didn’t think I would be able to get more than two so I was happy to find out that I had enough to buy one of the purple potions I needed as well as the boo and will o wisp eggs .


----------



## S.J.

Dunquixote said:


> Not a good day today but the most important thing happened: my 21 year old cat ate some of her regular wet food again all throughout the day without needing to be force fed. The last few days she was on her own eating some kitten hard food (my parents were desperate to try giving her anything to get her to eat). I’m so relieved . I hope this means she is back to being herself. I really was afraid we were going to lose her to grief.
> 
> I’m happy my friend @S.J. got one of her entries nominated to be voted on ☺.
> 
> I bought the manor key and three collectibles with my currency from the event. . I didn’t think I would be able to get more than two so I was happy to find out that I had enough to buy one of the purple potions I needed as well as the boo and will o wisp eggs ☺.


Aww, you are the absolute sweetest Dunq. ❤ Thank you so much. ❤

I'm sorry it hasn't been a good day, but I am so glad your kitty has been eating on her own. ❤ And your collectible lineup with the new collectibles is so wow!


----------



## Neb

I took a brisk, long walk around the city and read some nice books!


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m glad that I have four days off this week.  I definitely earned it.
- Also glad that the Dallas Cowboys managed to win their sixth game in a row.  I have to admit I didn’t think they would win this one, but they proved me wrong.  It was a hard-fought game by both teams.
- I managed to finally snag TapuKoko in the Discord Pokemon Casino game.  Maybe this is a sign that I’ll finally be able to beat a Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke challenge.  : O
- I’m going to be putting in my application for that job I really want.  Here’s hoping I land it.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I'm happy that I'm off work today! I'm not sure what I'll do today, just know it won't be work related


----------



## Alienfish

- Got a shirt in the mail I waited for and it's gorgeous!
- Traded for a dream pet on Neopets (Robot Kacheek) and it's adorable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

don't have anywhere to be today or tomorrow so I can get some more cleaning done and hopefully start rearranging my room a bit ^_^

also changed my avatar/signature to pictures I've been wanting to use for a while (my avatar is prob my favorite beta screenshot ever lol) and I'm really happy with them!


----------



## magicaldonkey

got some chuck trousers from lucy & yak which i think look really cool! and on halloween my padre and i went to see rhod gilbert (comedian) and he was really funny, haven't laughed like how i did in a while! genuinely not laughed like that with my irl friends possibly ever, so like comedy's pretty poggers. got back at 20 to midnight so i sped run the halloween event and grabbed the spoopy wand and carriage recipes + some spoopy furniture ;u; real groovy!!


----------



## SirQuack

Happy to have gotten out of work a little early today!


----------



## meo

Just really happy to be off work and to be able to rest. I've just felt so behind on it.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist
I pre-ordered Pokémon Shining Pearl, and the ACNH Happy Home Paradise DLC
I ordered Rune Factory 4 for Nintendo Switch (I know there's a new one coming out but I never played any Rune Factory games before and it looked interesting), and bought a couple E-books for my Kindle


----------



## Blueskyy

Conference week and report card grades for the quarter were all happening last week, so I was off today as a comp day and got my Moderna booster shot!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

- Woke up and went to work this morning. My boss bought me Wendy's... I was very happy and grateful ;v;
- Have an interview tomorrow with a sandwich shop! The best part is that it's a local business + they're closed on Sundays!
- Took about an hour/hour + half nap once I got home. It was much needed! 
- Played Animal Crossing
- Had pasta for dinner! It was so yummy, especially with the meatballs.
- Also had a pumpkin frosted donut from a local fruit-farm c:
- Bought a Ghostly Preserves from @corlee1289 ! Thank you again! <:
- Took a nice hot shower. I needed that T^T


----------



## LadyDestani

Today had its ups and downs, but mostly I'm happy because:

- It was my birthday!
- I got some lovely birthday wishes from the kind people on TBT! Thank you again @xara, @Merielle, @S.J., @Midoriya, and @oak!
- I didn't have to work today and it's still just the beginning of my vacation time.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- This evening, we took my dog to visit my mom and my aunt and uncle also came by.
- We celebrated all three birthdays (mine, my mom's and my aunt's) since theirs is tomorrow.
- We ordered pizza and had cake for dessert.
- I got a Winnie the Pooh shirt from my mom and some money.
- My husband gave me an angry sloth plushie, a goblin shark plushie, and a whale shark T-shirt! (All in the spoiler below.)


Spoiler: My birthday presents


----------



## KittenNoir

I finally was able to get my own pack of Sanrio Animal crossing Amiibo cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanaki

My new ACNH switch is coming a day early, tomorrow  I had the original switch with the old battery beforehand


----------



## xara

today was honestly the worst day of my life,  but i’m happy that my copy of _mario party superstars _finally arrived. i’m looking forward to playing it for the first time tomorrow. :’)


----------



## Dunquixote

I had fun playing mario party with some people on this server I belong to, though we had to quit one turn away from being done since one of the players fell asleep twice and was snoring on the mic . Today started terrible but ended up well.  i probably would have beat him too


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

My best friend of 11 years and I are long distance but we've been chatting more recently. I'm really happy about this considering we're both so busy with uni, and we've even discussed plans of meeting in person. 

Also getting to vote later is exciting especially since I know the guy who's running for mayor haha


----------



## BakaRina

I finally captured the last four fish I’ve been looking for yesterday, so now I’ll be spending today trying to design my island and maybe start on catching insects later on the day if I’m up for it.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a nice pet bed, litter, cat food, a litterbox, a cat toy, Temptations cat treats, so I'm prepared for when the kitten I'm getting is ready to come here!   I've also been looking at collars and I found these cute breakaway collars that are plaid with a bowtie on them, they're adorable, I think I'll get a couple colors of those eventually for the kitty too.
I'm going to the pizza place across the street later to get a slice of pizza, a Jamaican beef patty, a slice of NY cheesecake, and a soda
I started my Christmas shopping, so far I've gotten my sister an Outback Steakhouse gift card


----------



## Holla

My Sailor V Eternal Edition Vol 2 Manga just came in the mail (I'd post picture but I won't have it in my hands until I get home later tonight). It's the final copy to complete the full Sailor Moon and Sailor V Eternal Edition Manga collection as I have all the others. It really is a beautiful set.

Also forgot to mention it actually releases on Nov 9th so they sent it to me a week early for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish

Not too slow at work. And I got compliments for my new shirt!


----------



## Nicole.

My parcel finally arrived despite the complications of it getting here! Originally, I was informed of it being delayed last Wednesday from a company with an awful reputation. Many reviews claim of stolen items or never even receiving parcels, and that their customer service is useless. This had me worried at first, and I was prepared to make a complaint until it arrived this morning. The box was a bit beaten, but I'm so pleased that the frames were well packaged inside.


----------



## dragonair

Finally got my car window fixed and my battery recharged!! And I didn't have to pay extra for the battery!!! I can finally use my car again aaaa


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m currently on another bus trip. I am very excited to see the scenery in the cities I’ve not been to before.
⬥ The seats on this bus are relatively comfortable which is rare, and the temperature isn’t too hot or too cold.
⬥ I had the chance to see Keagan before departing. I took him for a short walk and brought him a Slim Jim.


----------



## piichinu

i bought candy corn and mellowcreme pumpkins for 99 cents a box im winning but rip to my teeth


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LadyDestani said:


> - It was my birthday!
> - I got some lovely birthday wishes from the kind people on TBT! Thank you again @xara, @Merielle, @S.J., @Midoriya, and @oak!


I had no idea yesterday was your birthday, happy belated birthday!!

I finally found someone who was willing to sell me a Boo Egg and I'm so grateful ;w;

also got most of my room rearranged and it already looks so much better


----------



## Midoriya

- Went to martial arts yesterday and one of our guys got promoted in belt rank.  It was a lot of fun.
- Had another good off day today and got some errands done.  I also got some goodies in Genshin Impact!
- These past couple days have been extremely helpful for my mental health.


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had no idea yesterday was your birthday, happy belated birthday!!


Thank you! I appreciate it!

I received several more birthday wishes today for which I'm grateful. Thanks again @moo_nieu, @Saylor, @Roxxy, @Dunquixote, and @MarzipanDragyn (my birthday twin)!

Today I'm happy because even though it was a cold, rainy, yucky day, I didn't have to go out anywhere except to walk my dog. I got to enjoy a lazy day at home and I still have the rest of the week off work.


----------



## piichinu

i bought this. i bought the shirt version of it a while ago bc the dress was sold out in my size forever. i planned to give up and settle for the shirt. but nooo it restocked months later and now im gonna have this and the inferior shirt version .

also i want these and im telling myself i wont buy them but realistically i will buy them so here i am happy about them in advance


----------



## xara

today was rough for me emotionally, but it was a relatively decent day overall. :’)

❁ made plans to play _mario party superstars_ with my dear friends @S.J. and @Dunquixote in the near future! i’m really looking forward to it. 
❁ got 3x nook points.
❁ read a new fanfic and really enjoyed it — i can’t wait for the next chapter!
❁ tidied up my room a bit. my room is an absolute mess, so i’ll be starting to do more than just tidy up soon. it’s gonna take a lot of time and energy, but it’s time i start living again.
❁ found a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters! 
❁ went shopping with my mom, and while i honestly didn’t really feel like going out due to losing my cat yesterday, i actually had a pretty nice time, and i bought myself some stuff. ^_^


Spoiler: haul



the fact that i hardly have any room left on my bed wasn’t enough to stop me from buying more squishmallows LOL. they’re all adorable, but the twizzlers one reminds me of my late kitty, so she’s my favourite . it honestly hurts to look at her, and i almost considered not getting her _because_ she reminds me of my kitty, but i don’t regret it at all. if anything, having her next to me is soothing. ...but on a less sad note, the sloth is marshmallow scented! 




i’m genuinely so excited about this one. ages ago in here, @Nefarious posted a picture of a plague doctor plush that he had gotten, and i fell in love with it lol. i’ve been meaning to ask him where he got it from forever, but it seems that i won’t have to because look who i found today!! 



he’s tinier than the one nef has, but look at him!!!! i literally love him so much, and apparently his lantern glows in the dark too?? i’m definitely gonna be testing that out later.

it’s a crime to leave hot topic without buying a blind bag or blind box, so today i went with a disney christmas/winter magnet one! i got ariel, who just so happens to be my favourite disney princess! i love the magnet so much; it’s so cute!




i’ve been looking for harley quinn’s funko pops from _the suicide squad_ since the movie came out back in august, and i _finally_ found them today! i also got a classic harley quinn funko pop, as well as a rainbow stitch one! i’m so happy!


----------



## Bluelady

I was a bit bummed that we couldn't place an altar for Dia de los Muertos this year due to my nephew's curiosity and strong grip. However, some bizarre things happened anyway. 

-While watering the lawn with my nephew, we saw a yellow butterfly and monarch butterfly. I haven't seen these creatures in years. The monarch butterfly stayed for a good couple of minutes. It mostly likely was just puddling, but I like to believe that a relative was saying hello.

-Later on in the evening, my nephew was dancing along to Blue's Clues. I smiled at him and looked back at my phone. However, in that movement I could've sworn that I saw a black shadow in the corner of my eye. I then looked back at the kitchen, but there was nothing there. All felt calm and normal, so I'm going to assume that it was another relative saying hello. If anything it's just my imagination.


----------



## Amissapanda

My bestie found my weather seed! It has been fantastic to be able to predict the weather and I hope it doesn't break with the incoming update! It'll be really handy for my AC:NH livestreams so I can show off cool sky patterns and special things!

Also, I had a great stream tonight, great support from my community, and had a lot of fun playing TalonRO with my bestie (though to be honest, it's always a good time with him no matter what we do). We also wished on stars on his island tonight and it was a nice time!


----------



## BakaRina

Managed to make some progress on my island, moved my campsite to where I wanted it to be for the seeable future and now I plan to continue to redesign my island in the morning. Can’t wait to decorate my island a lot once I’m able to do so soon and maybe I’ll share some pictures when I can then.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Got my Pfizer booster shot this morning. When I got home, I found a package at the door. It's my Fushiguro Megumi (Jujutsu Kaisen) figure from Japan! Now he joins Gojo Satoru on my table where I can see them every day as I play games and surf the web. I feel unreasonably happy. ♥


Spoiler: My two favourite guys from Jujutsu Kaisen!







Behind them is my still shrink-wrapped 2022 Jujutsu Kaisen wall calendar.


----------



## Dunquixote

This weekend we are going to introduce my kittens to my cat through a baby gate. Not quite sure how my parents are going to do this but the fact my tabby can meet the kittens in any way is very exciting to me. I will try to get pictures of her reaction .

When we introduced my late gray cat and her sister to her and her sister, this was her reaction:



Spoiler










I think I am close to naming my kitten! I shared the names I was leaning towards and my mom surprised me by liking the name that I came up with as a kinda joke (I liked it but thought it would be better as a nickname or something) since it was a reference to a game character that someone in their stream named a creature they used in a game.

Played Mario Party with some discord friends and won.   The lag was really bad though; didn’t win a lot of mini games partially due to that. Regardless, I still had fun.

I think I got a lot of my Christmas list done even though I’m not ready for it. Hopefully I finish tomorrow.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

today was ok, I spent an hour in the hospital waiting room but its okay. I made fancy Bolognese sauce, which looked yum (haven't eaten it yet). I am reading a nice book, and played a while on the drums. today was a pretty good day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Ordered some canvas fabric and extra strong thread; excited to try out something I have been wanting to do for years.
- Also ordered these cute little holly Christmas lights. Gonna buy a little Christmas tree to put in the bedroom 
- ALSO also today I bought the DLC expansion for ACNH, of course! 
Just a good day for shopping, I guess!


----------



## meo

Going to an auntie's house to make soup with her that I've been craving for weeks.  Super happy because finding things I can eat right now has been rough.
Also ordered some really cute dinosaur plushies for the baby...at least I say for the baby...whether I end up keeping them however hnnnhngn...lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a steak and cheese sub from Subway.
⬥ The bus I boarded that I thought was going to be crowded is actually not that crowded. I got a seat by myself.
⬥ I love these pictures of my dog. 



Spoiler: not looking at the camera dog











Spoiler: looking at the camera dog


----------



## mocha.

Got my nails done today for the first time in like 2 years
Went to the gym with my SO and had a good workout
Have 2 exams on Friday which I thought was a week later lmao but I’ve been doing some revision today and I feel a little more confident!
Had a delicious dinner !!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Today I completed all my errands before 11am, so I got to relax and draw all day. I also finished an art piece that I started in May, and it felt good to finally have it done.


----------



## piichinu

Got my physics exam rescheduled from friday to wednesday next week.. U Have No Idea


----------



## Midoriya

Beat my first ever Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke challenge after many, many failed attempts!


----------



## deana

Tomorrow is finally my day off after 8 days in a row  I also got extra hours today which is always welcome $$$ and my best buy order of the series 5 amiibos shipped today!


----------



## Beanz

finally changed my username! i was thinking about this a lot since my new username is so simple and i thought i may get confused for another user, but im happy with it because i use a similar name on discord.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today started off kind of rough because I didn't get any sleep last night, but it got better.

- I had a really good massage and feel better about the new massage therapist that I chose.
- I'm feeling more relaxed and less stressed now.
- I still have off work for the rest of the week.
- I got some cute pictures of some of my nephews via text.
- I had a good chipotle stew for dinner to warm me up since it was cold today.


----------



## Red Cat

2.0 dropping early is something to be happy about.


----------



## Midoriya

Red Cat said:


> 2.0 dropping early is something to be happy about.



For sure!  I just downloaded it and started up my game, and bought the DLC without even having watched the Direct.  I’ve missed out on watching the ACNH Direct and last two Pokemon Directs.  Either way I’m sure it’ll be great.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The 2.0 update dropped early!!  It was a really nice surprise, and I got a good start on several things, even though it was already kind of late when it finished downloading. ^^
☾ Found some new art of one of my faves!


----------



## BakaRina

The update came early and I managed to unlock my café and upgraded my storage! I’m happy and excited to share coffee with the other villagers and possibly even other players soon. I can’t wait to do so much on my island now that more stuff has been released for it.


----------



## Autumn247

Since the 2.0 update was released last night I talked to Brewster so tomorrow I should have the café.  I'm so excited to go to The Roost again and enjoy some coffee in-game  And of course I'm excited about everything else including in the update as well!
I found a really good song I've been listening to a lot
I have an appointment for a physical today with my doctor, hopefully it goes well
Going grocery shopping later and hopefully getting lots of good, healthy food 
My copy of Rune Factory 4 shipped and will be here tomorrow 
I'm trying to cut back on caffeine due to anxiety, so we'll see how that goes.  I'm hoping it lessens it at least a bit, that would be great
I'm excited about starting to eat healthier and eventually incorporate some exercising


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This picture of Keagan after being told that I’m away:


Spoiler: he’s so sweet









Please ignore the floor, it’s my grandma’s house. _Nobody_ can say dogs don’t have feelings though. 
⬥ My girl made the cookies for work and she used purple and blue icing (our hair colors) respectively. Yes, we get to pick the colors when we make them. She’s so damn cute. This made my whole week omg.
⬥ I got paid from my job today!


----------



## Jhine7

Finished 1 of the 2 demos I'm making for work and it passed through the hierarchy. Will be shown to thousands of people in a few weeks  1 to go!


----------



## hakutaku

I finished my last seen exam essay last night!   I just needed to write the conclusion, add a bibliography, and format the document a bit, but I'm glad it's finished with. I'll be submitting it tomorrow,,

Next assignment is due in December so it'll be nice to have a little bit of break from deadlines.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

This morning it was finally cold enough for me to wear my new jacket. I bought it back in July but haven't been able to wear it yet. It has a removable liner, which I've never had on a jacket before. I wore it out to do an errand and was so happy afterwards that I wound up going to get groceries too.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

So my friend told me today that she is going to give Animal Crossing a try!! 
This makes me really happy. Since I don't have my switch anymore due to reasons, she has my copy of New Horizons so I am glad she is going to finally open it up and play. I think she will really like it and it will be nice to have a friend to talk to about animal crossing even though I am playing New Leaf for now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept better last night and got to sleep in.
- I didn't have to work today and have tomorrow off as well.
- I called and got the billing address updated on the last of my brother's accounts so hopefully I won't have to handle anything else for him from this point on.
- I ordered some presents for one of my nephew's birthdays that's coming up at the end of this month. They should arrive next weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ _Finally_ got started on Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ today and really enjoying it so far!!  I wouldn't normally get into Christmas-y stuff until December, but I'm making an exception here ahahaha.  
☾ Played a little more of the ACNH update!  The group aerobics were so cute. ;u; First time I've used the motion controls too!


----------



## Midoriya

Today was pretty uneventful, but I am happy about a few things.

- I slept well and got up in the morning.
- I didn’t have to work.
- I played more of the ACNH update and looking forward to having Brewster’s Cafe tomorrow.
- @moo_nieu finished their artwork for me sooner than I expected, and I love it!  Now I have a complete seasonal signature of MHA art.  



Spoiler: art received









My Hero Academia UA High School signature (_drawn by ali.di.magix and edited by ForgottenT_)






Deku and Lucky beside a spring Sakura tree (_drawn by Totoroki_)






Deku and Lucky at the beach during the summer (_drawn by Plume_)






Baby Deku playing in the leaves during the fall (_Drawn by moo_nieu_)






Deku in a reindeer costume during the winter (_drawn by Totoroki_)



Just waiting on another commission from Totoroki for my avatar and my aesthetic will be complete!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've caught up on my sleep and I'm just looking forward to spending the day playing ACNH and at long last Happy Home Paradise.


----------



## imorileo

I took my uni graduation pics today! To celebrate I'm commenting too much on the forum hehe


----------



## Alienfish

Good half day at work, had time to catch up on some statistics and going thru old orders so they got sent, and unpack some boxes with new books. Also shelved some! 

My DVD's came in the mail (one is a gift to mom and two other I really wanted so, hey


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm happy because the 2.0 update came at a time when I desperately need a distraction from my worsening mental health and life issues. I am really glad to be so drawn to the game again. And I'm happy that I've decided to treat myself to the OLED switch.


----------



## Snek

I got this surprise at my campsite today!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting a free tablet today!! 
I went to my apartment recertification interview today and it went well
Tonight I'm going to the movie theater with my friend to see Dune


----------



## Pixori

My wife was so amazingly nice to me, not that she ever isn’t but... It makes me cry how sweet she was today. She went out on her own volition after I pretty much gave up the idea of getting my hands on any of the new amiibo cards and somehow got me two packs, got us our fav macaroons, got me a Sanrio tamagotchi, a Ty Lee funko pop, An Ochaco Uraraka hand sanitizer + holder, socks and a Animal Crossing Sticker book. 

I don’t deserve her?? She also helped me with the dishes and now we’re watching ( rewatching for her ) DBZ together. Overall I’m the happiest girl alive right now.

( We each got an animal crossing card  we really wanted too! It’s so nice. )


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’m going to see Marvel’s Eternals on Sunday and I couldn’t be more excited. It’ll also be my first trip to the cinema in over two years!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy for no particular reason today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday. I didn't have to work today and I don't go back to work until Monday.
- I slept fairly well last night and got to sleep in today.
- I had a good session with my counselor today.
- I got a free massage from the chiropractor's office as a birthday present.
- I'm feeling a bit calmer and happier in general today.
- The Fireworks collectible is active again!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I walked to a nearby shopping center and picked up some baby wipes. I really needed some, being allergic to sanitizer.
⬥ I also picked up some Tropicana Orange Juice, which was something I had been craving for a few days.
⬥ During my bus trip, we were delayed in Dallas for about three hours. This doesn’t seem all that exciting, but I watched a hockey game with this guy on his laptop.
⬥ Someone complimented my turquoise hair today. 
⬥ My girl makes me happy every day.


----------



## satine

I am almost finished with this semester and I am so relieved. It's going to be REALLY hard these next few weeks. But I feel better about it overall. I finally got the right ADHD medication and it works amazingly, I have felt so much better and somehow it has also significantly helped me with my anxiety (probably because I feel less disorganized). It's really easy to be overwhelmed and negative when I look at what's coming for me the next few weeks, but then I realize that I have only 1 more month before I can relax and enjoy life again haha, and I get so much happier!


----------



## Dunquixote

I found amiibo cards at target today.

Today we let my kittens roam the house.My kitten fell asleep in my room for a long time later this evening.



Spoiler














My tabby usually snuggles with me so she was not happy to find my kitten snuggling with me in her usual spot . My kitten hissed at her once; her his is so meek and sounds more like a sigh . In spite of the hissing and growls from my tabby, I think they’ll adjust eventually. 

I’m having so much fun with the new update and the dlc. I’m trying not to look at threads here since I want to discover a lot of the things myself.   

Got my appointment set up to get tested for autism. Hopefully once I get tested we’ll be able to figure out where to go from there to get me help.

Still experience severe depression but AC, friends on discord and my kittens have been such a great distraction and helped me so much cope better . 

Got a unit on my fourth pull on its debut yesterday! Have enough gems left to pull a couple times on another banner I want coming up (of course people are saying save for new year ; I have more fun when I don’t save for too many months so I probably won’t do that and still pull$.


----------



## vixened

I got the DLC and its pretty fun


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in here in a few days since i pretty much stopped functioning after tuesday and have been grieving and still am, but i’m going to try and start living again as that’s what my cat would want me to do. :’)

i slept until 4pm today, but i’ve still got a few things that i’m happy about! 

❁ managed to tidy up my room a bit and do some self care. 
❁ my mom picked up some snacks and a few bottles of my favourite soda for me while she was out. 
❁ tried voortman bakery’s cookies & creme wafer bites for the first time, and they are _so good_. i’ve tried their strawberry ones as well, but while those are also incredibly delicious, the cookies and creme bites are definitely my favourite.  
❁ watched some videos on tiktok that made me laugh, and i may have found a new favourite creator on there as well!
❁ discovered a few new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters.


----------



## aericell

i got all these from my 6th period kids today!! they can get super out of control sometimes (too much energy) but they're the sweetest


----------



## Blueskyy

I actually was able to get a pack of Series 5 cards at Target! I was able to scan Ione in! Also, it’s the weekend and almost time for bed which I’m happy about.


----------



## Merielle

☾  Today started pretty rough, but I'm glad that things worked out okay.
☾  Ordered my mom's Christmas presents!  I'm getting her some Amiibo cards of her favorite villagers, since she doesn't much care for villager hunting. c: Still need to figure out something for my dad, but I'm happy to have gotten an early start!
☾  I've spent the evening relaxing with some Animal Crossing and a dannydinosaur livestream!


----------



## petaI

i got a new puppy today and his name is peanut


----------



## Midoriya

- It’s a nice morning.
- I got paid yesterday and it was more than I was expecting.  
- I have an easy shift today.
- I’m looking forward to the Dallas Mavericks versus Boston Celtics NBA game tonight.
- Also looking forward to the Dallas Cowboys versus Denver Broncos game tomorrow.  Should be a great game as the Cowboys go for their seventh win in a row.
- My kitty was being sweet to me.
- My S/O was sweet as well.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This one is a few days late being mentioned, but my friend @S.J. surprised me with this drawing of my AC Rep which was made to resemble me. It was a nice surprise and by no means necessary, but I really appreciate it!


Spoiler: blue aesthetic








⬥ My hockey team is finally playing decent hockey. Either way, I am definitely looking forward to what this season brings.
⬥ I had a hot and spicy McChicken for lunch today. I picked up a pack of Fiji water as well, which is crucial in the desert heat. 
⬥ I received a phone call very late last night from my grandma because Keagan was freaking out and had to hear my voice.


----------



## Autumn247

I went to the movie theater with my friend last night and saw Dune, it was interesting, I have never seen the others or read the books before so it was a bit confusing but I do plan on watching the one from the 80's eventually to help make it make more sense, and reading the books eventually.  Had a fun time
I got my tablet, it's really nice and everything runs very smoothly on it, plus it came with a nice case, I love it  
My copy of Rune Factory 4 for Nintendo Switch I ordered arrived yesterday, I have never played any of the Rune Factory games before but it looks fun and I'm excited to get into it 
I'm about to have some toast w/ butter and strawberry jam, Idk why but I'm really looking forward to that.  I might have it tomorrow for breakfast too with scrambled eggs on the side. 
I had a veggie hummus wrap I made today, someone in the what are you craving thread mentioned that the other day and it made me really want one so I bought some fresh veggies, wheat tortillas, and hummus w/ Greek olives in it.  It was really refreshing, and a nice change from the unhealthy eating I was doing for awhile


----------



## Blueskyy

Get to spend time with family this evening. Going to my uncle’s church because it’s all saints day. My aunt passed from cancer in September so they’ll be saying her name in memory of her and others that passed. Then we are going to the house for my cousin’s birthday. I also went skydiving on my own a few weeks ago so I’m stalking my passport application right now. I can’t wait to go do it in another country.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Today was a very a good day! I did lots of nice stuff! So here’s what I did;
• I got up early and did some studying for science and maths
• Did a German test and passed with 94%
• Went to the Mandir and prayer to the Murtis and we celebrated Abiyas birthday with the other temple-goers 
• Me and my family drove to my dads family members! 
• My dads family are all Christian Orthodox so they asked if we were willing to to go to church with them, and I wasn’t sure but I went anyway. I’m glad I did, it was peaceful!
• we all Decided to stay over my dads family for a couple of days!


----------



## ughrora

It's Saturday, so that's a plus!

Was able to sleep in a bit!
Woke up feeling much better, as I was having an awful allergy attack half of the day yesterday.
Got some cleaning done around the house.
Have been relaxing and playing NH the rest of the day!


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but I was busy so I didn't post it.

Anyway yesterday was an awesome day. I got off of work early cause it was raining like all day, and raining all day means cancelations. It was also cool outside cause of the rain.

When I got out of work I went to an antique festival with the family. My sis showed me a vendor who was selling crystal towers for cheap. I got like 8 towers there, including crystals I've seen before at other shops but didn't buy cause they were expensive. I also got 2 neat lookin plants and some more silver rings (I have like maybe a dozen and half now, possibly 2 dozen in my collection).

Also I've had the ACNH update to look forward to when I get off of work. Overall it's been a good week.


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a nice, relaxing day. It was Saturday so I didn't have to work and I had no plans so I just got to lounge around at home with my husband and my dog. I'm also happy that I don't have to work tomorrow and Daylight Savings Time is ending tonight!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I sat outside for a little while today and just enjoyed the weather!  It was a really beautiful autumn day—overcast but not rainy, comfortably cool and windy.  The neighbor's cat hung out with me on the porch, too. c:
☾ Went villager hunting for someone to replace Rodeo and decided on Petri!!  I thought I wanted Mint for my snooty dreamie, but I changed my mind after seeing Petri in-game. ;v;
☾ Found a new streamer I like, Cozy__Games! ^^ I just lurked, but her ACNH stream was really great company while I was island-hopping.
☾ Started the Happy Home Paradise DLC and had a lot of fun!  Bree was one of the villagers that appeared after Eloise, and since she's one of my permanent residents in New Leaf, I was really thrilled to see her and design her vacation home!
☾ Found some really nice fanart of one of my faves!! 
☾ Looking forward to getting an extra hour of sleep tonight!


----------



## jiny

my coworker bought me gummies! it was abt $5 worth and i thought he was buying them for himself but he ended up giving me to me


----------



## Beanz

bought happy home paradise on the nintendo eshop yesterday and my covid test results came back today and i don’t got the ‘rona.


----------



## Licorice

My series 5 amiibo cards are out for delivery hehe


----------



## nyx~

I went to a concert for one of my favorite bands last night, and although I'm completely exhausted from having to wake up early two days in a row to catch flights, it was so much fun and I'm so glad we went!


----------



## hakutaku

Had a terrible hangover all day today but I got gifted some art by someone on one of my fav online games which really cheered me up


----------



## jiny

i purchased myself some bt21 keychains since they were on sale! i’m super excited to get them


----------



## _Rainy_

I got this cute little biscotti keychain in the mail and I love it so much every time I see it. It makes me so happy


----------



## JellyBeans

spent the weekend at home and am now successfully back at uni! happy to have been able to balance the two


----------



## satine

It's really hard to find something to be happy about right now to be honest. It's really really hard for me right now at work and school. A lot of people are demanding a lot of me and I'm left with barely enough time to do what I need to do to do my best on my upcoming law school entrance exams, which are a huge deal for me. They are the sole decider of whether I will go to law school next Fall or whether I need to wait a whole year to take the test again so that I can get into my ideal schools.

But my therapist and I talked about everything this week and she told me that after I get through these next few really hard weeks, we're going to work on my ability to say no to people. And I'm going to get my life on track. So I'm really happy because of what the future holds for me. I'm really happy that I'm so close to being in a place in my life where I can get rid of all of the stress that's eating away at me. 

I'm also happy that it's starting to get colder outside. I really like the cold weather, it's nice.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I’m happy because I purchased an OLED Switch and it’s beautiful. I got the white one. At first I was really worried that I’d lost my Animal Crossing island (I didn’t know it was a separate migration process from the user data transfer) and the 1500+ hours I’ve poured into it. But I called Nintendo and they sorted it out from a backup. Pls remember to to back up your island regularly


----------



## whimsu

Today I'm happy that I'm feeling better than I felt yesterday. I'm happy to have experienced another beautiful day.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

my band didn't make semifinals, but we won best band director and got the highest score we've gotten since 2014 (as far as we know). we still scored pretty high though so we weren't too upset about it.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I spent some time outside again just before dark and watched the stars come out!  The sky was still light enough that I got to see some cute little bats flying around too. ;v;
☾ Played more ACNH and HHP!  I finally got a nice Kapp'n island too—it was the summer one and I was able to collect some butterflies that I want models of!  I had a lot of fun designing more homes too. c:
☾ Got to chill out with some more of my favorite livestreamers in the background today!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Took a photo of my girlfriend's cat. 




It's the same picture.


----------



## mocha.

- the stars have aligned for me today. I thought I had failed my English and maths exams for uni but it turns out the uni had made mistakes in both of those tests, which means I passed!! I am so relieved and thankful, I was dreading taking that maths one again lmfao

- I also went to the gym early this morning - I still don’t enjoy workouts (does anyone?? Genuine question) but it starts my day off nicely and helps me feel more motivated for the rest of the day

- my cookbook arrived - it’s an old book from the early 80s with over 1000+ recipes. Imagine something your grandma would give you as a hand-me-down. That’s the kinda book it is. Some of the recipes in this book are life savers so I’m really excited to use them!

- sorted my file out for my nursery placement next week!


----------



## Midoriya

I have today off to recuperate and do whatever I want, and the Dallas Mavericks play the New Orleans Pelicans tonight.  No way we’re losing to them since they’re terrible this year, and it’s in our court.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I managed to get a partial refund for the nights I didn’t stay at an AirBNB. It’s definitely better than no refund. 
⬥ A few packages are waiting for me at my dad’s house. I really need some of the things in those packages.
⬥ This train is super comfortable and there’s so much leg room. I am definitely taking the train next time, no exceptions.
⬥ I brought a Mango Dragonfruit Refresher from Starbucks on board with me and TSA isn’t here to make me throw it away.
⬥ The LA Kings play tonight and hopefully we win.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in a few days again as i’ve been busy, but the past few days have been okay for the most part! 

*saturday (11/06)*
❁ the series 5 animal crossing amiibo card packs i bought from best buy were shipped!!
❁ began playing acnh again after taking a grief-related hiatus.
❁ went out for a late dinner with my mom, and we went for a long drive afterwards! we didn’t get home until about 3am, so i was exhausted, but it was still a nice time! we also saw a few dogs and a wild rabbit on our journey, which was nice as well!. :’)

*sunday (11/07)*
❁ did some much-needed self-care. 
❁ _finally_ got to experience and start playing the acnh update + DLC! it’s so much fun omg — i’m having a blast with it! 
❁ my mom bought me some chocolate milk while she was out. 

*today (11/08)*
❁ 1/4 of the series 5 animal crossing amiibo card packs i bought from best buy arrived today!! i’m very happy with everyone i got, and can’t wait for the rest of my packs to arrive! 


Spoiler: pack 1/6








❁ i’m still having a lot of fun with the acnh update + dlc!! i’ve learnt a bunch of new diys, added some new stuff to my catalog, invited frett to my campsite, etc! i’m also very close to being caught up to present time, which i’m happy about as well!
❁ tidied up my room a bit. 
❁ finally found a version of a song that i’ve been looking for forever!


----------



## Autumn247

I started playing Rune Factory 4 on my Nintendo Switch.  I've never played any of the Rune Factory games before but I'm really enjoying it a lot!  That's really the main good thing about today, because otherwise my day was filled with severe anxiety, panic attacks, and other mental health symptoms, so it wasn't a good day, hoping tomorrow is better, but ending the day w/ Rune Factory was good and relaxing


----------



## Midoriya

The Dallas Mavericks won again and I got to go to martial arts tonight!  I’m also having a lot of fun playing a Pokemon Shield playthrough using only Cosmog, Jirachi, and Genesect.  Something to tide me over until BD/SP release.  Also getting better sleep.


----------



## Dunquixote

Had severe anxiety about something a few hours ago and have been depressed since then, but am okay for the most part.

My calico was playing with my twenty one year old cat’s tail today and jumped at her a couple times; my older cat did not react at all. I thought it was so cute .

Had fun playing mario party with some friends.

Still am enjoying playing the ac update and HHP.

I got a trade for two amiibo cards from series 5 that ai really wanted and now, I just need three of the villagers and the rest of the npcs (once my trades all go through that is).


----------



## Merielle

☾ We went to visit my aunt to celebrate her birthday today!  She was thrilled with her presents, we played some Animal Crossing, and I got to spend a lot of quality time with her kitties who I haven't seen in ages! ;v; Also saw a very pretty white mule on the way there!
☾ Got some new official art of one of my faves!


----------



## piichinu

I was looking for this thread… I went shopping again


----------



## Autumn247

I’m planning on buying the happy home paradise DLC when I next have the money to do so which should be soon 
I’m really enjoying the ACNH 2.0 update! I unlocked all the shops on Harv’s Island and also I can get takeout coffee from Brewster now! So I can walk around the island with my cup of coffee. So happy, wasn’t sure if they’d bring that back or not but the option opened up a few days after opening the roost and getting coffee there several times
Pokémon BD/SP come out on the 19th. I am so freakin excited! I played them when I was a kid on the Nintendo DS and am so excited for the remakes, they look really good in my opinion. Lots of nostalgia
Did some laundry today
Having a bagel w/ cream cheese for lunch
The weather is nice and cool
The cat bed I ordered is being delivered today. It will be a bit before I can get the kitten because of course they have to stay with their mom for awhile after they’re born. But I am prepared for when I do get them. I have everything except for a litter box. Which I can pick up at Walmart next time I go there 
My yoga journal magazine came today


----------



## Stella-Io

One of my favourite dogs was at work today. She even wanted attention/pets, which she normally doesn't.


----------



## Plume

I'm really enjoying ACNH lately. It's been making my days a little brighter. I have so many plans for my island!

Also, tomorrow will be my first time hanging out with friends since the pandemic started. Since we're all vaccinated, and there's only 4 of us, I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a delicious cheese pizza and a cold can of Dr. Pepper. It was expensive because it was train food, but it was great.
⬥ This nice Amish family is seated directly behind me and their conversations with each other are so wholesome. They pulled out Swiss Rolls (the snack cakes) and offered me one.
⬥ It’s honestly so comforting to sleep on the train, so much more than the bus anyway. 
⬥ My manager texted me and put me on the schedule for four straight days when I return. I really want to work, so this is good in my eyes.


----------



## SnowHunterWing

I had my last exam today so I've finished uni for the rest of the year until March. All that means to me is time for more animal crossing tbh.


----------



## LadyDestani

The past few days have been rough for me and I haven't been happy about much, but today I'm happy because:

- I've been feeling more alert in the mornings thanks to daylight savings time ending.
- I cleared out over 100 emails from my inbox at work and got my yearly review submitted.
- Now that I'm catching up on my work after my week off, I'm feeling less stressed.
- Along with the reduced stress, my back pain that had flared up yesterday is fading again today.
- My dog was acting very cute and playful this evening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

when I deleted my old island yesterday I unfortunately had to leave Audie and Pippy behind, but today I found someone who was giving away Audie for free and I found Pippy after using only 9 NMTs. both my gals have returned home 

also got Jeremiah and Cephalobot, former was a very pleasant surprise cause he's one of my favorites but I'm a little iffy on the latter since I dont like robot villagers. he's kinda growing on me tho lol.


----------



## duckvely

i'm done with classes for the week and it's only tuesday!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Our heating system was fixed today!!  It's so nice having that out of the way, and I'm happy to no longer be dependent on the space heater and my cozy flannels ahaha.  We're also fairly certain that all the spiders that came in with the ladder have been returned to the outside, which is a huge relief, honestly.
☾ With all that out of the way, I finally was able to get my room back in order!  I honestly feel so much better with everything back in its place. ;v;


----------



## imorileo

Feel like replying to this again!! I feel like there's been a lot of small things to be happy and grateful for lately. ^___^

I have a family who loves me!
I found a collectible card I've been looking for for awhile (and I found TWO!!)
My cat (who was abused prior to us having him) finally slept on my leg for the first time!
My annoying pimple is finally gone LOL
I hope everyone finds something to be happy about today! ♡ ♡ ♡


----------



## xara

a bit of a late night post, but my day was pretty decent for the most part! 

❁ took care of some things that needed to be done (tidied up my room, did some self-care, etc).
❁ the remainder of the series 5 animal crossing amiibo card packs i bought from best buy, as well as the ones i bought from amazon, all arrived today!! i didn’t get everyone i wanted, but i’m still very grateful for everyone that i _did_ get! ^_^


Spoiler: packs 5/5









❁ i may or may not have bought 2 more packs of amiibo cards off of amazon. 
❁ i’m still very much so enjoying the acnh update and dlc!! today i learnt 4 new cooking recipes, got the gyroid i wanted (a squeakoid, which for some reason reminds me of an axolotl lol), added a bunch of new stuff to my catalog, bought a genuine valiant statue from redd, invited frett to move in and obtained carrots and sugarcane!! i also learnt that diys can now be put into storage, which !!!!! automatically made this the best day of my life lmao.
❁ got 2x nook points.
❁ posted 2 new acnh island journal entries.
❁ discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters.
❁ something very exciting is happening on thursday!!! i’m not gonna disclose what, just in case something goes wrong at the last minute, but i’m very excited (and nervous)!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

last night was the first time in idk how ling that I slept through the night without waking up at all, and I was able to wake up at 6:30 with no alarm and feeling somewhat refreshed! today will be a great day to do some cleaning ☺


----------



## Alienfish

Some clothes I pre-ordered before shipped ! Soo excited to get them here cause I bet they gonna look bomb ass good!

And stocked up on my vitamins, the usual vegan ones I take were out of stock so went with some "woman" ones, they cover the same stuff and more so idm I guess.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Today I'm happy that the results from my bloodwork were normal. No cholesterol or sugar issues even though I eat like trash when I can be bothered to eat. And my hormone levels are fine, and my vitamin B12 level was also normal for once. The only thing that was abnormal was my low vitamin D level. I'm working on that.  It's just nice to see some form of measurable health indicators that are normal because I live with pain and mental health stuff so I always feel chronically unwell. At least some things are demonstrably okay, you know?


----------



## Holla

My guinea pig had surgery on Monday. It was deemed as high risk but was necessary as she was visibly uncomfortable/in pain and things would have only progressed for the worst otherwise.

Thankfully the surgery went really well. It took her a bit to come around and want to eat food but she eventually did. Yesterday she was nearly back to herself and today I'm back at work (I took Monday and Tuesday off to keep an eye on her).

I'm just super grateful that it has all gone so well.


----------



## Midoriya

I have the rest of the day off to do whatever I want, and the Dallas Mavericks are playing the Chicago Bulls tonight.  Should be a great game as both teams sport the same win-loss record so far.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> I have the rest of the day off to do whatever I want, and the Dallas Mavericks are playing the Chicago Bulls tonight.  Should be a great game as both teams sport the same win-loss record so far.


YES!! now the question is, should I wear my Dončić jersey, because Mavs or my Michael Jordan jersey, because I have one and it's awesome.  I'll probably go with Mavs, because...Mavs.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today I had trouble sleeping because I was anxious about going out today for my booster shot. My mom woke me up earlier with three amiibo card packs from target; she said she could tell I was a bit down this morning and thought it would cheer me up. i’m so incredibly grateful; she really didn’t need to do that (or she could have saved them for christmas). I definitely should give my mom more credit on picking up on my moods since I didn’t think she could tell when I’m down or moody a lot of times. It was definitely a nice surprise .

I just got my booster shot and am home. I can now play some more ac.

My cat and kittens are getting along now; no one hisses, but my little one still has 



Spoiler



diarrhea


 and the vet told us to separate them for a few days . I’m sad about needing to separate them again when things were going good but better to be safe than let my 21 year old cat catch something from them if they have something that is contagious.


----------



## Sarah3

Happy today that I got home from work a little earlier than expected and now get to relax for the rest of the day! Glad the week is more then halfway over now


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings have won six games in a row and I’m really hoping this streak continues. I’ve learned, however, to not get my expectations to high with this team.
⬥ I should be able to get some McDonald’s in the next hour or so. I’m still contemplating on what to get, but I do know that an Orange Lavaburst Hi-C is on that list.
⬥ I slept kind of well on the train yesterday. I couldn’t stretch out completely in the seats, but the amount of space you get is pretty amazing compared to a Coach bus.
⬥ There’s a little convenience store in the Chicago Union Station and I’m going to check it out. I’d think they have a more diverse selection of drinks than the train itself.


----------



## Autumn247

I got my bloodwork done this morning, then I had an appointment with my doctor and he said everything looks good, so I'm very happy about that
My teas came today, I ordered a few boxes of peppermint tea and herbal berry tea
I made some veggie turkey wraps.  They consist of wheat tortillas, 1 TBSP of Greek olive hummus, cucumbers, shredded carrots, 2 slices of deli turkey, avocado, lime juice, and some salt.  I'm excited to have one tonight (I made them ahead of time for the next two days)
I've eaten pretty healthy today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was absolutely lovely, sunny and surprisingly warm.
- I watched a few squirrels in the backyard while I was working.
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor and my back is feeling good again.
- I have another massage scheduled for tomorrow.
- I'm also just happy to see the little seasonal changes here on TBT. It was nice to log in today and see the darker reddish-orange accents.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Slept in a little bit this morning!  I haven't been sleeping great lately and this wasn't the best sleep either, but I've had a lot of very early mornings over the past few days, and it was definitely nice to catch up on some rest. 
☾ I got to play more Wintertide Miracles today!!  I've been playing the story set during the main plot of the first game, and really enjoying it so far!  I always get super attached to all the new characters they add in these things and I just want everyone to be happy okay askldhksldjfs
☾ Also played some AC and watched temmie and dannydinosaurYT's livestreams in the background!  I was able to collect a fair few of the mushroom DIYs too, which I'm very happy about!


----------



## xara

i’m very sleepy atm lol, but i had a pretty good day today! ^_^

❁ i haven’t been too active on the forums over the past week or so, but i was finally able to catch up on all the posts i missed out on today!
❁ did 2 animal crossing trades.
❁ one of my favourite fanfic writers finally posted something! it was a story i already read over on their tumblr, but they’ve been inactive for a while so it was really nice to see them post something! 
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ did some much-needed self-care.
❁ added 7 new furniture items and 16 new clothing items to my catalog, learned 6 new diys, got another squeakoid (i love them!), unlocked katrina and designed my first paradise planning faculty in acnh!! i’m definitely still very much so enjoying the update and dlc! :’D


----------



## Autumn247

I've been getting good consistent sleep the past few days, which is a nice change
I went to the store and bought one of those giant aluminum roasting pans for when I cook the turkey on Thanksgiving
I took a walk and it is absolutely beautiful outside, it's cool and sunny 
Watched a few episodes of the original Pokémon anime (the indigo league, season 1, for nostalgia purposes) and it put me in a good mood, brings back memories of my childhood  
The daytime security guard downstairs in my apartment complex is really nice, we always say hi to each other when I'm coming or going from the building
I'm enjoying my new tablet, I especially like using the app Microsoft To Do, it helps me stay very organized and on track with my to-dos. goals, meal plans, grocery lists, etc plus all the other fun apps on it I downloaded.


----------



## Midoriya

I did exceptionally well at work today and made up for my mistake several weeks ago.  I now once again have the rest of the day to do whatever I want.  I also plan on watching some TNF (Thursday Night Football) with some friends later.  Lastly, as of yesterday I’m just feeling good about myself and realizing my worth as a person.


----------



## mocha.

Had a rough day yesterday which continued into this morning, but I managed to do some work and drag myself to the gym and I feel a lot better for it.


----------



## meo

I had my first ultrasound today. I got to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. :3
I also really like the obgyn.  So overall, a really good day.


----------



## hakutaku

I've finished uni for the week, so I had a relaxing day! Decided to play some Pokemon SoulSilver for the first time in a while and bred some Eevees to prepare for my upcoming Platinum replay (I wanted a female Glaceon with at least a neutral nature!). I also got medals in all the Pokeathlon categories, which I don't think I've played since I was like 10 years old haha. 

Yesterday I was having a rough day until I bumped into my friend at the train station, which cheered me up a lot. It was fun catching up with him since he just got back from a trip to Spain. Hopefully we'll be meeting up next week to go to the cinema!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’ve received some news today that made me very happy. I don’t think I’ve ever smiled so much in my life.
⬥ I’m happy to have gone on two trips in a very short amount of time. 
⬥ I’m drinking a strawberry milkshake.
⬥ This dog was so happy to see me. You can see the clear happiness in his face from the moment I left to now.


Spoiler: Keagan when I left.












Spoiler: Keagan when I returned.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I watched some squirrels burying walnuts in the backyard. They are so cute when they pat the dirt back down.
- I finally got my password issues fixed on my work laptop so hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to log in normally.
- The presents I ordered for my nephew's birthday arrived early. I can spend the weekend wrapping and packing them.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I have very few meetings scheduled so hopefully I can finish off the week well by catching up on some things.
- Only one more day until the weekend.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

It’s super windy and spooky out, so I danced outside with my headphones on. Evening well spent.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t usually say it, but I’m also happy to be able to read all of your posts about what makes each of you happy.  It just kind of lifts my spirits when I’m not feeling the best.


----------



## satine

Today was a bit weird but in a good way. Still processing it but it's certainly a cool thing. One of my Russian area studies professors is a journalist and Kremlin watcher from Washington DC. He regularly advises the state department and et cetera, so he's a huge deal in the field. He teaches classes from DC over Zoom for my university's Russian/International Studies department. He flew into my state this week to give a keynote speech at my university. I had a meeting with him this afternoon to discuss my career options as I'm at a bit of a crossroads. He's really REALLY good friends with one of the directors for an extremely renowned Foreign Affairs Commission that focuses on the former Soviet space/around Russia. (I won't name it because I feel weird about being specific online, but if anyone knows a bit about Russia/foreign policy it's easy to figure out). 

He basically told me that if I am interested in the paid fellowship to work for the commission as an intern he will phone in a good word for me with the director. Also was very adamant that I'm a "strong contender" for Georgetown and even the Foreign Service Institute. So idk lol, just felt kind of nice. A big deal coming from him. Kind of bittersweet because I really don't have many people to share it with right now, I'm in a weird place with friendships due to the isolation from COVID and my family is either gone off doing things and too busy or they just really don't understand what I'm talking about with things like this. But it's pretty neat nonetheless I would think!


----------



## Haru Okumura

Today's my University graduation! It was postponed by a year due to the pandemic, but at least it's finally here. Today is also the release date of SMT V which is my most anticipated game of this year - I'll be picking up my preorder on the way to the ceremony, gonna be playing it as soon as I get home.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Today I feel pretty good physically and mentally and it is a relief. This past week has been a bear with health stuff and they just kinda irritate each other.
And my spouse is so supportive and I have some grapes calling my name.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

now that I've completed the "tutorial" in NH I'm getting to enjoy the new update, I have a few gyroids, I've started donating to Harvey's co-op, and I've enjoyed checking out Kappn's mystery islands 

also... 
• my anxiety hasn't been quite as bad the last few days 
• it's cold outside, perfect weather for hoodies and heated blankets <3
• I've had my window open so the sun can shine through and my amaryllis (which ive unfortunately been forced to neglect since 2017 because i was in college) is starting to perk up, that makes me really happy. I'm honestly surprised it's still alive at all. hopefully it blooms soon.
• still haven't seen a villager wanting to move so I can't hunt for Sasha yet but I have quite a few fantastic villagers like Norma, Pippy, Jeremiah, Audie, and Zucker ☺
• planning on visiting the roller rink soon to practice inline skating! I just need to get wrist and knee guards. really excited about this!
• I have enough energy to do some more cleaning today so that'll be nice.


----------



## Alienfish

naniwa danshi debut day! soo happy another kansai jr. group debuted... i mean i love kanjani8 and johnnys west got some cute going on but i love this return to more classic johnny's pop bands after sixtones/snow man trying to be rnb-kpop bopping which.. they just shouldn't have done LOL. also naniwa is so kyuuuteeeee -weeb face-

hihi jets next pls lol we need more roller skatin!


----------



## your local goomy

I got a toby fox beanie to match my AC rep!!!







It also came with a little ralsei postcard!!!


----------



## magicaldonkey

saw twice's 'moonlight' teaser reel / post (don't remember) on instagram a little while ago and i got to hear the whole song as their latest album released today!! been listening to that and 'icon' from the album the most but i love the rest of the album too! mega catchy, and i got 47/48 on a psychology research methods thing so that was pretty rad rad aswell  my day's been cool!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’ll be honest, I don’t like hoodies… I’ve been in love with this specific one for a while though and I finally got around to getting it. It’s NHL related. I have not ordered anything hockey related since this jersey that I love:


Spoiler











⬥ I have my first day back at work in just over an hour. It shouldn’t be too rough! My manager has me back on for five days a week so that makes me happy to be back to full-time.
⬥ I had some chicken chipotle melts from Taco Bell. They are really good!
⬥ I _just_ opened back up my eBay, and immediately made a sale. I have to ship out the item so I can be paid.


----------



## oak

I bought corduroy overalls for only $14.99 which is honestly a great deal considering they're well made and thick material.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was a lovely fall day. I enjoyed watching all the different colored leaves falling while I was working.
- I was able to log in to my work computer on my own for the first time this week!
- I had a relatively easy day of work and was able to catch up on some things I've been needing to do for a while.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that I got to play a bit of Shin Megami Tensei V, and that I pre-ordered Pokemon Brilliant Diamond for next week.  My Switch library started very small and is now a lot bigger than it was back in 2019.  New releases that I’m interested in make me happy, lol.


----------



## BakaRina

I’ve been spending the last week collecting nearly every Amiibo card of the series 5 and some doubles of them. I might do a giveaway or something on here or on Twitter in the near future, so I’m excited and happy to do something like this for the first time. 

Preordered my copies of the new Pokémon games and excited for them to arrive next week. It’s been so long since I played Diamond and Pearl and can’t wait to do it again soon with the remakes.


----------



## mrbeanfan64

my birthday is in ten days or nine days at 12 am


----------



## Lady Timpani

I actually slept through the night last night  I've got a four day weekend, too


----------



## Mutti

Im happy that its my birthday, like tucker said to me today ‘another trip around the sun’


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I'm happy for the fact I sorted out my life with sticky notes. Their power is limitless! Now I have my goals clear and I can hop back on my mission as soon as possible. Organization saves my life once again.



Mutti said:


> Im happy that its my birthday, like tucker said to me today ‘another trip around the sun’



And happy birthday, Mutti!


----------



## Mutti

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I'm happy for the fact I sorted out my life with sticky notes. Their power is limitless! Now I have my goals clear and I can hop back on my mission as soon as possible. Organization saves my life once again.
> 
> 
> 
> And happy birthday, Mutti!


Thank you very much


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m getting consistent sleep finally.
- Feeling more confident.
- Glad that the Dallas Mavericks beat the San Antonio Spurs in their home court yesterday.
- Looking forward to the Dallas Cowboys versus Atlanta Falcons game.
- Looking forward to playing more Shin Megami Tensei V today.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i slept for a long time earlier, from midnight ish to around 10:46 which is poggers (presuming i caught up on sleep heh)


----------



## EmmaFrost

My friend stopped by with a little gift and although she didn’t come inside (we’re vaccinated but still taking things seriously) we chatted at her car for a bit and it was a nice reprieve from being inside my miserable house. Being in here is so distressing. The anxiety and emotional abuse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• I thought my Lego set was missing a piece I needed but I found it after pulling out all 26 bags of legos lol. so I got to really work on my Lego set today, it's a big task but I love it 
• after 131 nook miles tickets I finally found Sasha and I'm so happy! he's such a cute bab  
• I'm gonna call it an early night (I'm stressed really bad bc my dad has been home all day and he's... really hard to be around), I'll prob spend my time playing NH and watching Bathaniel Nandy on yt lol. hoping I can relax a bit.


----------



## Maiana

I was so unproductive this morning, but I forced myself to get up and get myself together. I've been taking better care of my physical and mental health lately and i've felt so good about myself. I also I also encouraged myself to do my homework a few days in advance and I managed to finish a discussion post and an essay which is super good! 
I found Quinn as my Uchi villager for my new island! I've only got two more left in my hunt now (Shino & Ione, come home!!) 
My island is coming together nicely as well  i'm super happy!


----------



## smudge.e

I’m happy I have a good friend who I work with closely. I never knew someone could be so thoughtful and sweet and caring in real life. They definitely make work a lot more fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Someone was very kind enough to give me Quinn on ACNH and it only costed me 60 nmts but I didn't care. I was just so glad to have her.


----------



## Mariah

Tomorrow is KITTEN YOGA!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a pretty good day.

- I got some decent sleep and feel well-rested.
- I've had a relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog was rather calm most of the day and not barking quite so much.
- I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## xara

xara said:


> ❁ something very exciting is happening on thursday!!! i’m not gonna disclose what, just in case something goes wrong at the last minute, but i’m very excited (and nervous)!



everyone, meet mazikeen and squee. 







my mother found them on a pet adoption agency’s page on facebook, and she instantly fell in love with mazikeen (the tabby) as _lucifer_ is one of her favourite shows, and mazikeen is her favourite character. she called me into her room to look at her, scrolled down on their facebook page, and that’s when we saw squee (the black/white kitty). i instantly fell in love with him lol. she contacted the adoption agency to find out more about them, and turns out they’re both siblings!, and while someone else was interested in squee, the volunteer we spoke to preferred for them to go together, and so since we were interested in both, we were able to officially adopt them on thursday! 

they’re both 3 months old and absolutely bonkers lol. squee is the most curious and brave of the two; neither of them would let us pet them on the first night, but he began to become quite affectionate and trusting on friday morning, and has been ever since. he loves being pet (and practically falls over whenever you scratch his chin lol), cuddled, and his purr is so ridiculously heartwarming.  he’s also the craziest one, but he’s absolutely precious and i adore him. we still have to mostly wait for him to approach us for love as he’ll take off if we approach him, but he’s warming up to us more and more every day. he cuddled with me for quite a few hours today, licked the hell out of my forehead (which was so cute ) and is just lovely overall. 

mazikeen is much more timid than her brother is, and hid under my bed for quite a while when we brought them home. she also experienced an upset tummy due to how anxious she was on the first night (poor baby), but she’s doing a lot better now! she’s still skittish and coming out of her shell, but she’s warming up to us as well and she even allowed us to pet her for the first time today! she seemed to especially like when i pet her, which :’))). 

neither of them will ever be able to replace my late kitty, but i know i can love them like i loved her one day, and i’m happy to have them. 

i’ve been too busy to post or do much of anything since we brought them home lol, but i’ve got some more stuff from the past few days that i’m happy about as well! 

*thursday (11/11)*
❁ discovered some new favourite tiktok videos, some of which made me laugh a lot.
❁ vacuumed and tidied up my room.
❁ did some self-care.
❁ bought some vanilla cake pops from a local grocery store; they lowkey taste like soap lmao, but they’re not too bad otherwise! 

*friday (11/12)*
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal.
❁ began watching and finished _only murders in the building_ with my mom! i honestly wasn’t expecting to like it, but it was actually quite funny and i enjoyed it!
❁ read 3 new fanfics and enjoyed them as well!
❁ the 2 packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards i bought from amazon were shipped! 
❁ continued watching s3 of _you_ finally.

*today (11/13)*
❁ finished watching s3 of _you_! the ending pissed me off again lol, but i still enjoyed the season overall (even though i took forever to watch it)!
❁ read a new fanfic and really enjoyed it! it was written by one of my favourite fanfic writers, who has been much more active lately, which makes me happy as well!
❁ my amiibo card packs from amazon arrived! unfortunately, only 2/12 of the cards were ones i needed (tom nook and megan), but i’m still grateful! i’m probably gonna order some more, though aha.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The bulk of a merch order I made last month arrived today!!  Along with a couple acrylic stands, I got the character I wanted from a blind box set and another that I definitely I'll be keeping.  I'm very happy that it arrived safely!! ^^
☾ The leaves around here are incredibly beautiful and colorful now—it must be getting close to peak season, if it isn't already.  I'm seeing them fall outside the windows more and more too, which is always a lovely sight. 
☾ Played some more Wintertide Miracles!  I've finished the side story I was on, and now I'm just going back through it to see all the other choices. c: Overall it was a really sweet story, and I thought things tied together very nicely.
☾ Also got to play a teensy bit of AC/HHP!
☾ I remembered something important that I'd lost sight of.


----------



## deana

I survived a busy day at work and afterwards I got to play Mario Party with my friend and her boyfriend (3rd wheeling their date lmao) which was a ton of fun! Also added a bunch more books to my "to read" list and I'm hoping something there will inspire me to catch up on my reading goal, feeling hopeful so far!


----------



## NovariusHaze

Had a relaxing day. Watched YouTube and played video games.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

So I discovered this drink called ICE. It's carbonated flavored water. It has nice flavors and from what I've seen they are fruity like lemon lime or black raspberry ect.
IT HAS NO SWEETENER. 
Alot of sweeteners give me headaches. 
It's great because, there is literally no reason to buy bottles of pop since I just like the bubbles and sugar isn't good for anyone.
And the fizz in ICE is pretty fizzy. It doesn't seem like that flat fizz from the bottom of the bottle old soda lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ That hoodie I ordered is supposed to be here on Wednesday or Thursday. I am crossing my fingers for Wednesday, but who knows?
⬥ I had a real busy day at work last night, but it went by quickly and smoothly. We got out at a decent time, as well.
⬥ This boy is picking me up from work today. I can’t wait to see my favorite dog, Keagan! 


Spoiler













MiniPocketWorld said:


> -snip-


I’ve always wanted to try that drink. I really like flavored water, but my goto has always been Propel. You’ve tempted me. Next time I’m at the store, I’ll pick up one to see if I like it. I’ll need to find an appealing flavor, though.


----------



## JulianSG16

Target let me order 7 Amiibo card packs! Also I get to host a tabletop game after putting so much work into designing a campaign, and the players are actually loving and engaging in the story!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I did something pretty risky. I gave 300 nmts on Nookazon to someone who was selling Ione and the trade went so well. I finally got her!


----------



## Midoriya

- I covered for someone at work today and did really well.
- The Dallas Cowboys are currently destroying the Atlanta Falcons right now 36-3.
- Looking forward to playing more Shin Megami Tensei V today.


----------



## DaisyFan

- After cleaning my sister's bookshelves and removing some of the books, she gave me a book called _Rhett & Link's Book of Mythicality_. That was awesome because I love watching Good Mythical Morning on YouTube!
- I'm learning how to play kalimba! I love the sounds of it and am using an app to practice. I am thinking about getting a physical one, but not sure yet. Next instrument I'll be learning is a piano!


----------



## aericell

not today but i went and saw COIN live yesterday with my friend and they were amaazing!! (it was my first non-kpop concert ;w; ) Valley opened up for them and now i have a new band to get into

also went out to lunch for my dad's birthday and had oysters & sushi <:


----------



## Autumn247

I watched a cute new Christmas movie on Netflix called Love Hard.  It was really good  
Having a cup of tea right now
I'm trying to learn how to crochet 
I've been reading a lot lately


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep late.
- I should have an easier day at work tomorrow because we don't have an implementation planned for this week.
- I got my nephew's birthday presents wrapped. Now I just have to pack them for shipping before Wednesday.
- My sister-in-law sent some pictures of my nephews. They are visiting DC and apparently attended the Washington football game today.
- I enjoyed my time reading and playing video games this weekend.


----------



## Mariah

Kitten yoga was amazing.


Spoiler: Kittens


----------



## xara

i’m very much so ready for bed (new kittens are exhausting lol), but i had a pretty good day today! ^_^

❁ mazikeen (my tabby kitten) is continuing to come out of her shell, and has grown increasingly affectionate! she climbed on top of me for the first time today, no longer flinches when i sit next to her on the floor or sneeze, and i actually sat with her and pet her for about 40 minutes! she’s genuinely such a sweetheart; she’s constantly head-butting my hand, rubbing up against my legs, and her purr is so nice. 
❁ squee (my black/white kitten) is still a crackhead, but he’s growing increasingly affectionate and attached to me as well! he slept on me for most of last night, climbed all over me when he woke up from his afternoon nap, followed me around this evening (i had to pee so bad, but he’d jump onto the toilet lid every time i went into the bathroom ), licked the hell out of my hand, and jumped onto the back of the chair i was sitting in to lay behind my head and purr. i love him so much. <3
❁ my parents generously gave me $150 as an early christmas present. :’)
❁ my mom brought my dad and i home vanilla milkshakes from baskin robbins, and she also bought me a carton of cotton candy ice cream! 
❁ discovered a new favourite video on tiktok.
❁ did 2 animal crossing trades.


----------



## duckvely

happy because my weekend was amazing  went out to eat with family yesterday, went shopping with my brother, watched tv with my parents at night, and celebrated my dad's birthday today!

plus i get to go home again on thursday for thanksgiving break!!


----------



## kusariyaro

im happy about having spent the day woth my best friend


----------



## _Donut_

*It was finally that time of year again last weekend, I put up my christmas tree!  *
I usually plan to decorate the house somewhere mid november but since friends are coming over tomorrow to play winter themed boardgames, I started decorating already to make it super cozy (I'm also preparing eggnog and cookies ). This year I was super excited about the tree because I ordered the polar express train model (tom hanks soundboard included, lol) and put it around the tree. I also bought some new houses I found in the store that would fit a "North Pole" theme. _Now let's hope my cat isn't going to go godzilla-mode on this town..._



Spoiler: Pictures!


----------



## Midoriya

_Donut_ said:


> *It was finally that time of year again last weekend, I put up my christmas tree! *
> I usually plan to decorate the house somewhere mid november but since friends are coming over tomorrow to play winter themed boardgames, I started decorating already to make it super cozy (I'm also preparing eggnog and cookies ). This year I was super excited about the tree because I ordered the polar express train model (tom hanks soundboard included, lol) and put it around the tree. I also bought some new houses I found in the store that would fit a "North Pole" theme. _Now let's hope my cat isn't going to go godzilla-mode on this town..._​



Omggggg, I love it!   I’m always a sucker for toy trains because I used to have one many years ago that was put around the Christmas tree during the holidays. The tree looks fantastic as well!  

—-

To stay on-topic, today I’m happy because I got up early and I’m going to be getting something important done today for my business.


----------



## Sophie23

I done all my Christmas shopping Saturday  (presents)


----------



## Autumn247

I saw a cute kitty today. It was a stray. It got spooked and ran off but it was adorable and made my day. Although I do feel very sad for it. I wish I could of took it before it ran off. But I’m already in the process of getting a cat. I live in an urban area so I’m very worried about it. I will just hope he/she stays as safe as possible ❤
I found some Christmas tree little Debbie snack cakes at the store today so bought a box 
I picked up a bunch of my requests from the library (mostly manga books). I’m excited to start reading more manga again. It’s been a year since I’ve read any.
I think forgot to mention this the other day but I finally put my new coffee table together, I was able to do it by myself so I was kind of proud of myself. And I love it. It’s really nice and looks good in my apartment
Some paperwork I needed came in the mail
I’ve been listening to the Vampire Diaries (by L.J. Smith) audiobooks. I watched the show which I loved but hadn’t read the books it was based on yet. The books are a bit different from the show. I’m really enjoying them though.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I think work went surprisingly well last night. I got to hear my girl’s voice for the first time in about a while. She’s been going through a difficult time but it made my day to hear her voice. She sounded so sad though. It was honestly heartbreaking. I had to hang over the counter because I could barely stand to hear her like that. I almost cried, but man hearing her voice was amazing.
⬥ My girl makes me happy, I can’t even express in words. <3
⬥ I am so excited for my hoodie to almost be here. It’s looking like it’ll be here Thursday at this rate, but hopefully sooner. Either way, I still have to throw it in the washer before wearing it.
⬥ Today is a very short day at work. I have a five hour shift and I have a day off tomorrow, so I’m enjoying it. I do have to mail out a package for eBay, but that shouldn’t take more than a few minutes. It’s been the perfect second job.
⬥ My dad ordered me an XBOX again. I just have to purchase internet and the game. I hope my account is still accessible. I’m more concerned with finding a decent internet company that won’t charge cancellation fees. That’s too much to ask, I know. I’ll look around.


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

deleted


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- As predicted, my work day was quiet and slow. I got several incidents out of my queue and caught up on some other work.
- My back has been feeling pretty good lately and I had almost no pain at all today.
- I did have some severe stomach cramping around lunchtime, but I'm happy that has gone away now.
- I got my nephew's birthday presents packed up for shipping.
- I got to watch my football game from yesterday and I was happy to find out that my team won.


----------



## xara

just woke up from a nice nap, and i had another pretty good day today! ^_^

❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal.
❁ tidied up my room a bit.
❁ did some self-care.
❁ read 2 new fanfics that i really enjoyed! 
❁ did 2 animal crossing trades.
❁ continued to bond with my new kittens, mazikeen and squee! i sat on the floor with mazikeen for about 10-15 minutes this morning and pet her, and squee laid on me briefly a couple of times today, as well as laid next to me on the couch for a few hours! i’ve also made some leeway in deciding on a new name for him; i’ve got a few options picked out, so hopefully i’ll be able to decide on one before i have to take him to the vets to get his shots. :’)


Spoiler:  squee <3











❁ had some delicious cotton candy ice cream after dinner (which was also delicious!).
❁ found out that one of my favourite movies has been added to netflix!


----------



## Merielle

@xara his little black nose is so precious!! 

☾ I got Filbert's photo and finished collecting all of the mushroom DIYs in ACNH!  The mush parasol eluded me for some time, but I was finally able to get it, and I nabbed a few fish I was missing for the museum while waiting in-between balloons. ^^
☾ Also got to play a little more Wintertide Miracles today!


----------



## jiny

i got a macbook todayy :>


----------



## Holla

Ordered some new face masks today. Mine has gone missing (though I really hope I can find it). So I’ve been using disposable ones lately but prefer the washable ones.

I think the patterns are cute:


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that the Dallas Mavericks beat the Denver Nuggets 111-101 yesterday.  I didn’t see the game, but I’m sure it was epic.


----------



## dragonair

getting my hair done today!! also got free coffee, and my Uber was super nice this time.


----------



## meo

In the process of closing on a house, got a better home insurance policy today so that was nice. <3


----------



## Autumn247

I got to pick out a kitten to keep for my emotional support pet!! She will be here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!!! She has a mustache so I'm naming her Miss Mustachio.  She's pictured below.  I can't wait


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm not really happy about too much today. It's been a rough day, but I am happy that today is practically over and I can start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I managed to dispel my own anxiety earlier by focusing on things that make me happy.  I’ve been trucking along and showing off my work ethic.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I have a short day at work tomorrow, and then I have another day off on Thursday. Speaking of Thursday, my hoodie is supposed to arrive very early that day. I can’t wait to finally see it!
⬥ I should be getting paid on Saturday. It won’t be a full paycheck, but there will be some money with it.
⬥ I got some things done today that were a bit overdue, but I’m glad they are finished now. I spent some time with my dog tonight as well.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Our oven has finally been fixed!  I'm very relieved to be able to use it and the stovetop again, instead of being restricted to just our microwave and air fryer. ;u;
☾ The last item of my merch order from October arrived!  I'm glad it's all here now. c:
☾ Made a little more progress in Wintertide Miracles today!
☾ Also got to collect a good amount of maple leaves in ACNH, and got a couple of the maple leaf DIYs too!


----------



## xara

my stomach’s a lil upset with me atm, but i had a pretty good day otherwise! i’m grateful i’ve been having such nice days recently. 

❁ continued to bond with my kittens! they slept next to me on the couch for a bit last night/early this morning, i sat with mazikeen and pet her a few times today, and squee slept in my lap for most of the afternoon. <3


Spoiler: lil man 🖤








❁ got caught up on all the posts i’ve missed on the forums over the past few days.
❁ did some self-care and some tasks that i’ve been neglecting.
❁ read 3 new fanfics that i really enjoyed!
❁ discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters, as well as some new edit compilations on youtube to watch later! 
❁ saw a deleted scene from _the suicide squad_. there seems to be quite a few that i haven’t yet seen, so i’m looking forward to watching those on youtube later as well!
❁ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal.



Autumn247 said:


> I got to pick out a kitten to keep for my emotional support pet!! She will be here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!!! She has a mustache so I'm naming her Miss Mustachio.  She's pictured below.  I can't wait



miss mustachio is such a cute name omg. she’s so precious!!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy I got up early this morning even though I don’t have work until later.  I’ve been getting up every morning for the past six or seven days and I feel so much better for it.  After a year+ of my sleep schedule being messed up, I think it’s safe to say it’s finally going back to a routine time.  Also just feeling happier in general these days.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Tasked to do something at work in a programming language I haven‘t used in 2 years. Was pretty stuck when I started last week, but pretty glad that things are starting to go more smoothly starting yesterday and today.


----------



## Eirrinn

Im seeing my long distance boyfriend in just 7 work days now and I'm super excited and happy in general haha

also I found my goat milk lotion i was looking for (i turn into a raisin in winter weather) that I thought I'd have to buy a new bottle of.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Happy that my mom is feeling more supported by her doctor's office at the moment. They went AWOL for weeks and when you have seniors in your care that's just not okay. Seniors in general have more complex healthcare needs. 

Happy (still) that I got 28/30 on a group assignment. I think I work better in groups remotely.

Feeling incredibly grateful that I have a home. I work for a politician, handling constituent casework. There are so many homeless people and people on the verge of homelessness that are reaching out to us and wtf do you say to them? It's so awful. All we can do is continue to advocate, but the conservative government doesn't give a flying f-ck if families with small children are put on the streets nearing winter.


----------



## hakutaku

I actually managed to sleep last night! Slept from 12am-6am, which is so rare for me on nights before uni. 

I'm happy I got all of my university work done for the week at the library today, and also took notes on a primary source at the special exhibit they were holding at the library's museum. Now I'm glad I can relax for the rest of the week 

I've been enjoying replaying Pokemon Platinum, which I haven't played since 2013. I decided to restart it because I chose not to get Pokemon BDSP since they just didn't seem worth the money, and I kinda dislike the art style. But revisiting Sinnoh seemed like a nice idea so,, I'm still planning on getting Legends: Arceus! 

Also made plans to go to the cinema on Friday to watch The Eternals with my friend.


----------



## meo

Excited my husband is going to take me to our favorite thai restaurant once he gets off work today. :3


----------



## duckvely

just submitted my midterm essay after going over it with my professor to make sure it looked good! so happy i won't have to worry about it anymore


----------



## moonbyu

GUESS WHO GOT A HIGH PERCENTAGE IN BIOLOGY CLASS DESPITE HALF-A*SING LITERALLY EVERYTHING?? ME, SOMEHOW!! YAYY!

..yeah, idk how i managed to do that either. i thought i sucked at biology. oh well. an A is an A, i guess


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

My tiny dog got his teeth cleaned today and it went well. They didn't overdose him, a problem I have ran into in the past with my small dogs. They only pulled two loose teeth and now he is snuggling beside me in my fleece house coat thingy I wear when it's cold. He teeth is so white now I wonder what past vets actually did when he went under. I always got him back with yellow and told it was just stains. :/
Well he's all good now  he's been wobbling around the house when I'm not sitting with him.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was a somewhat better day than yesterday.
- The weather was sunny and reasonably warm.
- An issue that was stressing me out at work got a little better because my manager stepped in to help. I don't have to deal with it alone now.
- I had a good massage therapy session. It was actually kind of cathartic and I felt better afterwards.
- I got my nephew's birthday present shipped out.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I finished working eight days in a row and excelled at it.  Now I have five days off in a row to play Pokemon Brilliant Diamond and Shin Megami Tensei V, look for WFH jobs, and take care of household tasks.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The birthday present for myself that I pre-ordered a few months back arrived today!!  I'm so incredibly happy with all of it, and I'm very glad it got here safely before my birthday. ;v; It's totally self-indulgent, so feel free to skip ahaha: it's wedding-themed acrylic stand sets of three of my favorite characters, that each came with a marriage certificate with a blank space for your name asjkdhfsgkl
☾ Aksys has started posting teasers for Dairoku and I am so excited!!


----------



## Mariah

I got my 23 and Me results today!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy that I’m off work today. My work day went by relatively quickly last night as it was only a five hour shift.
⬥ I received a payment from eBay, and I’m close to making another sale. I should also be getting paid from my job within a day or two, so that’s nice.
⬥ My hoodie is currently out for delivery. I’m super excited because this is one I’ve been wanting for a long time.
⬥ I had time and motivation to clean up my area a bit. It was long overdue so I’m happy that I felt motivated enough to do it.
⬥ It was just a slightly better day than yesterday. I’ve also been talking to my best friend again. It’s been many years of friendship but there was a point of no contact for about a year, so it’s nice to talk again. It’s like nothing changed basically.


----------



## Jhine7

In the process of finalizing flowers and wedding cake flavors, the last few major steps of the wedding planning process. Only 332 days to go now


----------



## Autumn247

My new kitty is here!!! She just got here today and has been doing really well. She's currently curled up on/by my feet taking a nap


----------



## boring

I finally got the bipolar diagnosis today that I've been fighting for since my first episode three-ish years ago. And tomorrow I start anti-psychotics.
I am so over this mental illness bs and I am so ready to get my life back on track, I can't wait to feel in control of myself again.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply the past two nights, although I really didn't want to get up this morning for work.
- I was feeling a bit rough earlier, like I had a cold, but I had some green tea and now I'm feeling better.
- The weather was warm again today. If only it hadn't been so windy. I also missed the rain every time I had to go out.
- I completed all the work I set out to do today.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Here are five things that make me happy:

1. Spending time with my kids –They re my most proud and looking at their milestone make me feel complete although sometimes I down to sadness and blame myself perhaps I not the best parent they could have but when my son hug me, it reverse everything.

2. Singing loudly – I only do this in the car because I know I haven’t got the best voice but that doesn’t matter. When I am driving home after a hard day at work I put on one of my favourite CDs and then sing loudly all the way home. The traffic from work to home is chaos I could easily stuck 1 hour and worse during raining day which is this 2 months.

3. Writing – it gives me a chance to feel creative. I get to express what I feel and what i think and that makes me happy. And especially here in TBT where I can freely express my thought and the best? My favourite AC game. Say no more, let's play!

4. Enjoying a relaxing cup of tea – or coffee but the key to this is to share it with friends or family. It is the chance to relax and step off the treadmill of modern life. I relax and unwind.

Tomorrow will not be all smiles and happiness for me, I know that. Life is short and we should appreciate every day every moment til the last.


----------



## BakaRina

The series 5 Amiibo cards I brought from Amazon came in finally today, so I now own every card from that series. I'm still waiting on the ones I brought from another seller, so we'll see what happens with that. I'm just happy I got my hands on a Shino card at the very least. I might give away the doubles soon if I'm feeling like doing that.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some new artwork of one of my favorite characters!
☾ It was a really nice clear, windy day, so my family and I spent a little time outside.  I got to play with the neighbor's cat for a little while (she actually stood up and wrapped her paws around my arm once, it was super cute ;v; ), and the birds outside were clearly enjoying the breeze as well. ^^
☾ I also got to play some ACNH!  I worked on decorating my bathroom a little bit more, collected a few more of the maple leaf DIYs, and made a good chunk of progress on clearing out the flowers that have taken over my island!  I've been steadily chipping away at some missing fish in my critterpedia, too. c:


----------



## Sophie23

I might be getting the DLC


----------



## KittenNoir

Today for the first day in a long time was amazing

I went to pick up a game and didn’t pre order it as I’ve not been well. But because I was one of the first people to come into the store as it opened I got the pre order gift cause they had 3 left 
I won tickets to a show that I really wanted to see 
Saw a shooting star it was so beautiful


----------



## Autumn247

I slept good. Woke up with my kitty purring next to me 
I have my self-care art group today. 
My new kitty seems to be adjusting well so far 
We had a holiday dinner at my apartment complex yesterday. They just gave us the food in to-go containers since we still can't us the community room for stuff like that due to covid. The food was really good I got chicken parmesan w veggies, roasted potatoes, penne pasta, a salad, a roll, a piece of pumpkin pie, and a can of coca cola.  And we each got a gift bag with stuff from a local book store. I got beauty/bath stuff, books, a canister of mocha drink mix, a mug that says "Living My Best Life" on it. I love everything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

didn't write this last night bc it was like midnight, but I submitted my job application!! now I just have to play the waiting game and hope that they call me for an interview!

also trying to move out a villager so I can get Quinn and in the process I found Freya in the campsite! I already have Audie but Freya is such a cute pink color I had to have her ☺


----------



## Midoriya

- Got paid today.
- Having fun with a new game.
- Looking forward to Smash night on TBT.
- Looking forward to my giveaway ending tonight and seeing who the winners are.
- It’s nice outside.
- Looking forward to the Mavs @ Suns rematch game.


----------



## Firesquids

It's my birthday! 

Chilling with my kitten waiting for my copy of Pokémon Brilliant Diamond to arrive.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Firesquids said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> Chilling with my kitten waiting for my copy of Pokémon Brilliant Diamond to arrive.


Happy birthday!!! I hope it's an excellent day. 


I'm happy that my work meeting went okay and that I have a warm bed.


----------



## Autumn247

Firesquids said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> Chilling with my kitten waiting for my copy of Pokémon Brilliant Diamond to arrive.



Happy birthday!


----------



## hakutaku

I had a great day today! My friend and I went to watch The Eternals, and I got my grade back for my first university assessment. I got an 80, which is a first!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve finally made an entrance build on my island I actually love and can’t see myself changing in the foreseeable future.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i haven't touched hhp until recently and i just noticed the loading screen and it filled me with joy. im very happy i discovered niko riding a boat, instant 100/10 dlc.


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Played animal crossing with my little sister for the first time!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I am happy because:

- It's Friday.
- I'm looking forward to the weekend.
- I only have to work three days next week.
- I got my most important work done yesterday and today so next week should go rather smoothly, I hope.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m happy my boss scrapped a grueling  afternoon meeting on Wednesday for classroom work time. I’m happy that it’s the weekend and that I work Monday, Tuesday, and then off until the 29th for Thanksgiving break.

Also, my parents decided to pay the remaining $8k of my car off last week just because they have been agreeing with my approach to life that life is too short to not do what you love, so they said they love me and are proud of me and wanted to do this for me. Although it didn’t happen today, I’m still happy about it. I mean it’s amazing to not have to pay monthly for my car anymore, but the part that has me forever happy is that I have love from family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

after trying to get a villager to move for like 3 days I finally managed to make space for Quinn and I love her sm ☺


----------



## deana

Apparently I am getting another raise at work because of some company wide changes that are happening. Basically I get a free promotion


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My XBOX One is here! A little sad fact is that I need to get WiFi to download games for it. Here’s to finding one without a cancellation fee.
⬥ My hoodie is ****ing gorgeous. I love it. It has a pocket too, which I wasn’t expecting it to, so that’s nice.
⬥ I got a payment from both eBay and my actual job.


----------



## Sophie23

I got animal crossing happy home paradise yesterday! 
: I decorated Eloise’s home  (inside) & Azalea’s (outside & inside) 
I’m really enjoying it! , I can’t wait to design the school!


----------



## mocha.

After a very busy week I finally finished my placement yesterday! Had some lovely feedback from my mentor and some goodbye cuddles from the children. I’ll miss them so much but thoroughly enjoyed my time there. I also had a lie in this morning which was much needed as I’ve been feeling ropey (thought it was covid but luckily my pcr test was negative). I have work today and tomorrow but don’t start until the afternoon so I have some time to rest beforehand!
also, my lovely friend @daringred_   checked in on me as I’d been absent from the forum and that is just the sweetest gesture. I really appreciate you!


----------



## kusariyaro

im happy about getting up early without an alarm since i used that time to make some much needed progress on my final project


----------



## allainah

I found Shino island hopping in under 40 tickets and got beautiful new artwork from a user on here, Maddong! <3


----------



## arikins

thanksgiving  we are celebrating early


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep late.
- I don't have to work today.
- My husband took me out to dinner at my favorite restaurant tonight. I had some delicious stuffed shells.
- I ordered some cozy looking new pajamas for winter online.
- I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today for the most part kinda sucked but my sis bought me a CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE It was so good


----------



## Merielle

I had a very lovely birthday today!! 
☾ A ton of lovely folks on here wished me a happy birthday! ;v; Thanks again, everyone! ❤
☾ My aunt came over and spent the afternoon with us!  We had a really lovely party; my mom made a ton of amazing food (cake most _definitely_ included!), and we had a lot of time to just catch up and chat.
☾ I got some new coloring books, upgraded to some 10lb dumbbells, and got a case for my Switch and Switch copies of the original Code: Realize and Future Blessings!!  I already own the series of course, but I originally got the C:R series before they released on the Switch, so I'm super thrilled to be able to replay them whenever without worrying about hogging the family PS4. ^^; My aunt also gave me some spending money, which I'm getting the Wintertide Miracles fanbook with and saving the rest towards another otome fanbook!
☾ Enjoyed my birthday parties in New Leaf and New Horizons!  This was my first birthday in NH too, and it was really cute! ^^ I also made a ton of progress in preparing my island for some major projects, and it was a lot of fun to just chill out and play for a while.
☾ Nintendo sent me another game survey, this time for Wintertide Miracles!  I love filling these things out, ahahaha~


----------



## Sophie23

I decorated some more houses today and I finally designed the school!


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a bunch of toys for my kitty
My kitty is adjusting really well, and is currently laying on me sleeping
I watched a couple episodes of The Originals
It's almost Thanksgiving
My cappuccino mixes I ordered came today


----------



## SpaceTokki77

forgot to post this ughhh but i got my nose pierced a little while ago! super in love with how it looks and i’m really happy i made the decision to do it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Merielle said:


> I had a very lovely birthday today!!


Happy Belated Birthday! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I didn't have to work so I got to sleep late.
- My dog was being super cute and playful earlier today. Then, he laid with me on the couch for a while instead of my husband.
- My favorite football team won against our division rivals in the final minutes of the game today.
- My husband's favorite football team also won today.
- I only have to work three days this week.


----------



## Raz

Had a blast of a day. Went to my friend's house and another long time friend of us also showed up, so we spent all day playing Street Fighter 3 and KoF 98 together, drinking some random colored alcoholic beverages and eating cheap snacks because even if we're old, we still like to play these games we played when we were young. Really, that's the definition of having a lot of fun with spending almost anything.


----------



## Mariah

I survived closing all by myself for the first time at work. I was alone for four hours. I only started two weeks ago.


----------



## Merielle

Thank you @LadyDestani!! ^^

☾ Watched Episode 1000 of One Piece this morning with my family, and it was _so cool.  _I loved what they did with the opening!!
☾ Finally sat down and finished a coloring project I started ages ago—I had second thoughts about my color choices and didn't think it was going to work out, so I put it aside for a long time, but I think it actually turned out really well! c:
☾ Got some more work done in ACNH too!
☾ Lots of nice cozy streamers I like have been streaming today, so I've had them on in the background!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I spent a chunk of today crying. Mental health issues and chronic pain and life circumstances are a lot. But I am happy that I have a weighted blanket and ice cubes.


----------



## Midoriya

Even though I didn’t have a good day, I’m glad I beat Pokemon Brilliant Diamond.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got WiFi for my hockey game, so I will be able to play online with my best friend. I just have to practice because I’m a bit rusty.
⬥ Speaking of hockey, I’m in love with this Coyotes reverse retro hoodie. I love the desert landscape and pretty much everything about it. It was a must-have as a huge hockey fan. Easily the #1 retro, even as a Kings fan.


Spoiler: my hoodie









⬥ I had the chance to try Sparkling ICE Water and I love the Orange Mango flavor. It actually tastes carbonated, but it’s water… it’s really good.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

My dog was limping for a few days after something happened outside. May have slipped on the deck considering the slush. But now he's back to normal!


----------



## EtchaSketch

My boyfriend and I got to pet a stray cat!!! They were SO cute and ughhh I wanted to take them home but I didn’t. They were so clean for a stray but we knew they were because they were suuuuper jumpy. I love cats. I told them to be careful and that I love them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just took my COVID-19 moderna booster shot and flu shot. Better to do this earlier than have to worry about it the next month. It was worth it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

My little brother is coming to stay with me at college for a couple days before we head home for Thanksgiving break! Haven't seen him in 3ish months and I am so excited to hear about his experiences and just be around family.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Had my appointment & am getting referred to a psychiatrist. We should be in contact by next Monday. I’m genuinely so lucky to have a GP that knows how the system works and can move me along faster. Just general relief.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was an easy, quiet work day.
- I got two more incidents out of my queue.
- I was able to take a break in the morning to rest and another break in the afternoon to journal.
- Today was warmer than it has been the past few days.
- The neighbors finally moved their car that broke down right in front of our house.
- I had a really good cheeseburger and fries for dinner tonight.
- My neck that has been hurting from where I pulled a muscle last week is starting to feel better.


----------



## Autumn247

It has been a loooong day.  I overslept and missed my appointment for my monthly injection so I won't be able to get it until next week.

My Facebook account was hacked, so I had to delete my profile and create an entire new one with a new email address, losing 10 plus years of photos.  Tonight I'm nauseous.  But I have my kitty and she has been helping.  Plus I got my turkey and stuff to make sides for Thanksgiving, so that is good.  I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow

Oh yes, I forgot to add, the new toys I bought for my kitty came today and she likes them, a catnip banana, catnip mice and this orange thing


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today was a good day!

- I went to work and got to see my favorite coworkers!
- I got some Kings Hawaiian Rolls for Thanksgiving this year and bought some Christmas Tree Cakes for me and my little brother at the store I work at!
- Played Animal Crossing for a while and enjoyed myself!
- Got Dunkin coffee twice today, hehe. I looove coffee!
- Talked to my favorite person today. I love him so much. I could go on about him for hours ;w; I bought him a REOL CD for Christmas, I can't wait for him to receive it!
- Transferred money into my bank so I can do more Christmas shopping! I love Christmas shopping (probably because I enjoy spending money)...
- Burnt my new candle for a bit c: Peppermint Sugar Cookie! It smells soooooo good!


----------



## Neb

I managed to finish a tricky hike without needing a single break! It felt nice to finally have the stamina to do it.


----------



## oak

My partner and I put up most of our Christmas decorations today, minus the tree.


----------



## Merielle

My copy of Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani arrived today—and super early, as the launch date isn't until December 2nd!! ^^ I'm really looking forward to playing, and am definitely glad to have it ahead of holiday shipping times!


----------



## jiny

i got to hang out with my crush today LOL; it went really well!! i had a lot of fun and he bought me a necklace and an animal crossing keychain  we went to watch eternals and he paid for the snacks! he mostly paid for everything today when he didnt have to


----------



## meo

It's been a really hard past week. I decided today to order myself two silk robes because I've really been wanting a nice robe for awhile now. So, I'm happy about that and can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m now off from work until Monday and I’ll get to see family soon! I also ordered the holiday sweater from a record label I like called Anjunabeats. I also have 2 Amiibo packs to open from Target..again lol.

I spent like $100 today but whatever


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been really rough, but I'm happy about a few things:

- It was my nephew's birthday and he loved the present I sent him!
- I found out my sister-in-law is bringing my niece and nephews up this weekend for a visit.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch when I really needed it.


----------



## Mariah

Autumn247 said:


> It has been a loooong day.  I overslept and missed my appointment for my monthly injection so I won't be able to get it until next week.
> 
> My Facebook account was hacked, so I had to delete my profile and create an entire new one with a new email address, losing 10 plus years of photos.  Tonight I'm nauseous.  But I have my kitty and she has been helping.  Plus I got my turkey and stuff to make sides for Thanksgiving, so that is good.  I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot to add, the new toys I bought for my kitty came today and she likes them, a catnip banana, catnip mice and this orange thing


My cat loves that banana!


----------



## Autumn247

I made no cook peanut butter fudge that has walnuts and raisins in it. It’s really good.

A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out so I listened to that and played ACNH earlier

I got my monthly injection rescheduled

Miss Mustachio is being her mischievous little self.


----------



## Blueskyy

Autumn247 said:


> I made no cook peanut butter fudge that has walnuts and raisins in it. It’s really good.
> 
> A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out so I listened to that and played ACNH earlier
> 
> I got my monthly injection rescheduled
> 
> Miss Mustachio is being her mischievous little self.



I love tuxies! My little guy makes me so happy too!


----------



## boring

Although the side effects are kicking my butt, I got antipsychotics for the first time and Im hopeful that maybe they'll help my symptoms


----------



## jadetine

STREAM OF CONSCIOUS DUMP GOOOOO:

Had an early,  impromptu Thanksgiving dinner at my house with my immediate family. Best turkey I've had in recent years,  despite putting everything together in 4 hours notice. 
Got my card binders and sleeves all organized for my AMIIBO cards
Dressed up and looked great for a sushi quadruple date last night; met old friends and laughed about our lives as parents now 
A few days ago, completed my diy wishlist in ACNH thanks to some considerate traders; now for my last 5 gyroids in my gyroid orchestra
Launched an art raffle featuring my first animated art commission (a snowglobe is perfect for a novice animator) 
Joined a secret Santa art exchange (super excited)! 
Almost finished with this commission I've been stuck on for ages, and it's looking very cozy and holiday themed 
My house is CLEAN YASSSSS 
My son wrote me a card that says simply "love (you) mommy" and he is finally showing interest in drawing and writing


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well yesterday was rough for me. After taking the Covid Booster Shot on Monday and when I woke up yesterday I didn't feel too well. I had a headache, my arms were feeling sore, and I was feeling fatigue. I constantly took naps and took some pain medication to help so I spent the entire day resting, but I also watching TV and playing Animal Crossing to pass the time. 

I am pleased say as of Today I am feeling a lot better, my arms still feel sore, but my headache is pretty much gone. I must say that Covid Booster shot hit me harder than I thought but at the end of the day it was worth it to build up more immunity to the virus.


----------



## boring

Today hasn't been good, I got some really bad news but I'm trying to be positive. Life keeps going and I have to keep living.
I finally told the doctor about the health issues Im facing, and how it hurts when I walk every day much more than I'm aware it should. It took me 4 years to finally address it, and now the doctor is gonna get back to me to talk about it 
Also, I can't tell if my antipsychotics are kicking in already or if Im just having a good day, but today has been remarkably easier. I got out of the house... A LOT today, and I have still struggled badly with my delusions and hallucinations (not to mention the paranoia) BUT I pushed it away and managed to still get out and get things done. It felt good.
ALSO, I had another covid jab today and my flu jab. My immune system is very weak and normally Im quite mean to it and don't take the precautions I should to keep myself safe but today I took control and of my own accord went and got double jabbed.. though both my arms hurt now </3


----------



## DaisyFan

Today (November 24th) is my father's birthday!


----------



## Stella-Io

I found out I got a 2 dollar raise at work


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a much better day than yesterday.
- My work day was very easy.
- I'm done with work for the week!
- I saw a calico cat walking through my backyard.
- I had a good chiropractor appointment and massage.
- I met a dog named Bruno at the chiropractor's office.
- I tried a new sandwich from Wendy's tonight for dinner and it was pretty good.
- My dog cuddled up with me on the couch while we watched anime this evening.


----------



## Mariah

I finally get a day off of work tomorrow after six days.
Today I volunteered and packed meals with Feed My Starving Children.


----------



## Lavamaize

I got Shino from one of my amiibo card packs! I also got Raymond, Ione, and Sasha too!


----------



## maria110

I got the Covid booster shot and I've been so tired.  I'm happy to have today off work even though I'm not going anywhere for Thanksgiving. I have plans to visit with a friend this weekend.  My pets are being snuggly today (like everyday) so that's nice.


----------



## Holla

Today feels like Wednesday but it's actually Thursday. Since I work Monday-Friday I guess this is a good thing as the weekend will feel like it's getting here quicker than normal.


----------



## jiny

my crush came to see me after work yesterday since i was off and he brought me some snacks from the convenience store  and he stayed w me outside for 2 hours and we were just talking anddd omg since he’s rly tall and i’m short he asked if he could try carrying me and he did


----------



## Autumn247

I ordered some ginger ale to have around in case of nausea which I've been having on and off for awhile, it should be here tomorrow or Saturday
I'm about to cook my turkey, honestly I don't feel like it because I'm feeling sick but at least I'll have lots of leftovers (it's only me here)
My cat is keeping me company, she is so sweet
I have most of the day to do whatever I want


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Called out of work yesterday so am happy today because I'm at home cooking and not at work cooking. Life can be cool sometimes.


----------



## Midoriya

I guess I’m happy that I have today and tomorrow off work.  Not really happy about much these days.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I splurged on a travel product that I see being very compact and useful to me. It wasn’t a huge purchase but it was a lot for what it was. The uses I can get out of it will be worth it, though. It’s also very compact.
⬥ My WiFi is being installed on December 8th. I’m very excited to get back to playing XBOX. I hope I’m not too rusty at my hockey skills.
⬥ They have peppermint flavored junior mints, exclusive for the holidays, and they are honestly delicious. They tasted exactly how I thought they would, and they are soft enough for me to eat.


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hung out with friends today and just _did stuff. _Really does help you get out of your funk. I probably would have done nothing or felt depressed if I didn't hang out with them today.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep late.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow too.
- I had a nice afternoon at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch while we watched a movie.
- I survived Thanksgiving with my family. My brother and cousin opted out this year which meant no drama for the most part.
- I'm looking forward to relaxing at home tomorrow.


----------



## Mariah

Peppermint whoopie pies were a hit.
They all got eaten so I didn’t have to bring any home.


----------



## Mr_Persona

this



happy for unlocking the aurora rosalina for free


----------



## Merielle

Meant to post yesterday, but... I forgot.   So, as for yesterday:
☾ Some birthday money from my grandparents arrived!  My fanbook fund is coming along quite nicely now.
☾ I'm making good progress in Wintertide Miracles!  I've finally started on some of the Christmas-themed stories, which I've been looking forward to.

And for today—
☾ My aunt came over for a little while for Thanksgiving!  It was fun, and there's still a ton of good food for tomorrow.
☾ Decided to finally take advantage of my early copy of Dairoku and started playing this evening!  I was planning to wait until the release date proper, but seeing all the reviews and walkthroughs popping up... my excitement got the better of me, ahaha. ^^; Plus, the opportunity to play a game before it technically releases doesn't come along often, so...  I'm not very far in just yet, but I'm already really enjoying it!


----------



## Midoriya

What started out as a lousy day actually turned into something really nice.  I had a nice dinner with my dad and cherry pie for dessert.  I also read over some of my old posts and am just reminded of who I am, and they bring me warmth and reassurance.  I’m also just really thankful for all of the people in my life who support me.  My friends, my family, my best friend, and my extended family as well.  I feel like I owe it to them and myself to find something that works for me.


----------



## _Donut_

It was actually yesterday but I was too tired after I went to Efteling (Dutch themepark). During the festive season they have "winter efteling" where everything was beautifully decorated with tons of delicious food & drink stalls and firepits spread around the park! It's a huge place so my feet hurt afterwards but it was worth it, had a very good time!  



Spoiler: Photos =D


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a nice Thanksgiving. I didn’t really do much. I saw my mom which I honestly wasn’t looking forward to or expecting it either. I did see my dog, and that was the highlight of my day.
⬥ I’m very thankful that my girl exists in my life. Even if she’s going through a hard time right now just the thought of _her_ makes me happy. 
⬥ I’m having a turkey, stuffing, and mashed potatoes in about an hour. 
⬥ My best friend had a nice Thanksgiving as well which makes me happy for her. She spent the holiday with her girlfriend which is nice.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's Friday, and it's rainy  I'm also happy that December is just around the corner. I hope it blizzards like crazy.

Also also am happy because I feel so well rested. These last two days off work was just what I needed.


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today that I somehow got the first restocked  

  of the day. Couldn't believe it! One of every house accomplished


----------



## oak

Jhine7 said:


> Happy today that I somehow got the first restocked
> 
> of the day. Couldn't believe it! One of every house accomplished


I was wondering who was the lucky duck that got the yellow house. Congrats!


----------



## Jhine7

oak said:


> I was wondering who was the lucky duck that got the yellow house. Congrats!


Thanks so much! Once it was in my cart, I was like "WHERE'S THE PURCHASE BUTTON?!"


----------



## Autumn247

I was able to purchase 2 collectables on here before they sold out.  They were my first collectibles that I bought that were in limited supply.  The Black Hybrid Rose, and the Black Famous Mushroom, yay! 
It's been raining, and snowing all day, I love this kind of weather
I had a good Thanksgiving 
My protein bars came today 
I finally got a good night of sleep after like 5 days getting 3-4hours of sleep per night
I'm excited because I'm going to bake a cake tomorrow or Sunday
My kitty is currently laying on me purring really loudly


----------



## oak

I managed to get 5 different house collectables during the restock, which I was really pleased with. I was hoping to only get 1 in time before they sold out but I got one of each, minus the yellow house.


----------



## Soigne

i baked a pumpkin pie yesterday, and my new phone is finally shipping.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in and didn't have any plans for today.
- It was a good day to rest in between Thanksgiving #1 with my family yesterday and Thanksgiving #2 with my husband's family tomorrow.
- I get to see my niece and nephews tomorrow!
- I'm terrible at sewing but I managed to patch up some of my dog's toys. He doesn't care how pretty they are as long as the stuffing isn't coming out of them. (Why do they make some dog toys now with only a few bits of loose stitching holding them together? My dog opens them up after just one play session.)


----------



## Midoriya

Had another nice day.  Got to have a nice dinner, played some Pokemon, and got some collectibles from the restock.  Also didn’t have to work today, which I’m very thankful for, as I can’t imagine working Black Friday in retail during the COVID era.  Also got to sleep in as well.


----------



## moonbyu

i've been feeling happier this week!
also, stone ocean is coming out next week so im extremely excited!


----------



## Mariah

My dad waited in line for me at Five Below and got Ronnie!!


----------



## deana

I somehow survived work today (I only had to do a 5 hour shift instead of 8 thankfully) I came home and had a nap after. I somehow found some time to write in my journal even which is something I've really fallen behind on so I'm glad I got to do that today. I also managed to get a chocolate cake in the restocks ☺


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some new art of one of my favorite characters!
☾ Finished and submitted my first entry for the Pokemon TCG Illustration Contest!!  I'm not used to drawing full backgrounds, but I gave it my best and I feel like I learned a lot on this project. c: I have another idea in mind, so I think I'd like to do at least one more entry before the deadline.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Work was extremely slow today. I talked to this one girl at work who seems very nice. It was nice to meet her, although she’s leaving again in a few days to go back to college. She was on break and retuned to work for a bit.
⬥  I snagged a few items in the restocks tonight. It’s amazing how quickly some of these items disappear. I imagine a bunch of us refreshing the shop page to try and snag a rare item.
⬥ My dad picked me up a few more of those waters that I like. I only tried this kind recently and it was great. 
⬥ I am getting a raise at work very soon.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Despite feeling tired from a lack of sleep thanks to Storm Arwen I'm quite happy that I have the house to myself right now and that next week is my last week of work for an entire month. I can't wait to not have to get up at 5am every morning.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm very happy for my hubs  he managed to snag a ps5 with the help of a friend. I'm also happy that today is a pretty chill day at work (but it's super chilly outside )

I'm happy I was able to finish my winter drawing before December arrived. It'll be my avatar for the entirety of next month. I cannot wait ❄

Also got a second Galaxy Egg collectible  a half lineup of them? Now I'm really reaching for the stars. And my eggie bestie snagged another Disco Ball Egg, so I'm doubly happy


----------



## Calysis

I'm happy that I managed to find and catch every letter of the Unown in Shining Pearl today! I hadn't ever done that before, so I felt pretty accomplished. ^^;

I also got to watch a few episodes of Pokémon the first season yesterday and today with my bf on Netflix!! I kind of had a craving to watch it since we started playing our remakes, and I never get tired of watching it. So much nostalgia, I love it.


----------



## King koopa

Most of this was from yesterday, but:
-I received some nice art from @Yanrimasart and @LittleMissPanda of my new oc, Hoppy!





-I was able to snag a pink house and a mori yesterday on the first restock! I decided to sell them because I don't see me using them in my lineup, but I do still feel pretty lucky, even if I didn't snag a yellow house.
-Starting working on my art shop, and I'm happy how it's turning out!
-Also started working on an avatar for December, and it's also turning out well! (it may or may not feature hoppy )
-I got easter egg yoshi's skill up to level 4 in mario kart tour, and he now has the egg+, which is just the egg item, but it's bigger and releases and extra item when thrown at a kart!


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today realizing that I must have fast fingers….  2/3 from Black Friday


----------



## Foreverfox

Nice snags @Jhine7! 

I'm happy that MICHIGAN BEAT OHIO STATE TODAY!!!  It's been a long time coming. Man, those Buckeye tears are sweet.


----------



## Jhine7

Foreverfox said:


> Nice snags @Jhine7!
> 
> I'm happy that MICHIGAN BEAT OHIO STATE TODAY!!!  It's been a long time coming. Man, those Buckeye tears are sweet.


Thanks so much! And I was also rooting for Michigan! VERY long time coming for them!


----------



## Foreverfox

Jhine7 said:


> Thanks so much! And I was also rooting for Michigan! VERY long time coming for them!


I've been a Michigan fan my whole life, and let me tell you, as a Michigan fan living in Ohio it's been rough, but it's even better because it's been sooo longgg. The curse has been broken!


----------



## Jhine7

Foreverfox said:


> I've been a Michigan fan my whole life, and let me tell you, as a Michigan fan living in Ohio it's been rough, but it's even better because it's been sooo longgg. The curse has been broken!


Oh wow, I can only imagine!  I’ll be rooting for ya in the College Playoff! Gotta beat Georgia next!


----------



## oak

Jhine7 said:


> Happy today realizing that I must have fast fingers….  2/3 from Black Friday
> 
> View attachment 416136


You got another one?! Share your secrets with us wizard. The lag slowed me down lol.


----------



## Jhine7

oak said:


> You got another one?! Share your secrets with us wizard. The lag slowed me down lol.


Couldn’t believe it either lol. Lag was crazy. I would say phone > PC though. Can basically make it so the refresh button is directly next to what you’re trying to buy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a pretty good day for me overall. I'm happy because:

- I finished reading a good book last night.
- I got to sleep late.
- We had a nice Thanksgiving with my husband's family.
- I ate lots of good food.
- I got to see my niece and nephews! I love them so much!
- My oldest nephew got his first cell phone so now I can text him whenever I want.
- I watched my husband play flag football with all the kids.
- I got some good ideas for Christmas presents.
- I've had a nice, warm shower and now I can rest for the evening.
- I still have tomorrow off work.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got three blind boxes today and pulled a chaser It’s a lucky cat so I hope it brings me some good luck.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My girl is well enough to return to work. I can’t explain the happiness I felt after seeing her name on the schedule.  She is scheduled to work next week and I’m very excited that words cannot begin to describe it.
⬥ College football this week did _not_ disappoint. Some of these games were amazing, especially the Iron Bowl. 
⬥ Keagan is picking me up from work tomorrow. I love my dog so much.


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I got to sleep in and had a generally good day.  Received some nice comments about how kind I am, and how a lot of people aren’t that way nowadays.  Made my day.


----------



## JulianSG16

My D&D group decided that it was worth waiting almost 2 hours for me to get out of work instead of rescheduling.
I in turn decided that it's worth only getting 3 hours of sleep before doing another 12 hour shift on top of yesterdays if it means I can finally see my friends again.
I'm so tired


----------



## duckvely

today was my last full day at home for thanksgiving break before i head back to school tomorrow, and i spent the day with my family so i'm very happy about that


----------



## S.J.

My beautiful friend @Roxxy gifted me one of the restocked chocolate cake collectibles.  Just thankful for your friendship in general!


----------



## mogyay

it snowed here last night!!! it looks so magical outside and it's making me feel excited for christmas


----------



## Mariah

Went to a medieval torture museum!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mariah said:


> Went to a medieval torture museum!


That sounds so cool! I've watched documentaries on medieval torture devices and I find them very fascinating.

Today I'm happy because:
- I didn't have to work and got to sleep late.
- I decided not to do anything today except relax before going back to work tomorrow.
- My dog was being super sweet, playful, and loving today.


----------



## dragonair

Did a little more drawing today and some practicing without getting frustrated with myself! I also got Breath of the Wild as a gift from one of my partners yesterday so I've been playing again which means that I successfully juggled 3 things today lol. Also got some of the skins I really wanted in League for free which was nice!


----------



## Mariah

LadyDestani said:


> That sounds so cool! I've watched documentaries on medieval torture devices and I find them very fascinating.
> 
> Today I'm happy because:
> - I didn't have to work and got to sleep late.
> - I decided not to do anything today except relax before going back to work tomorrow.
> - My dog was being super sweet, playful, and loving today.


It was incredible! They just opened a few weeks ago. They had very realistic mannequins for each of the torture devices so you could really see how they were used. Some of them were even interactive. You could dunk the woman in water or crush the man in a bed of nails.


----------



## kusariyaro

Im very happy that my cat is slowly returning back to normal! We recently brought a new kitten in and my og cat was  ery mad at us, hissed and stayed away  she seemed angey and sad even though we gave her lots of attention but she rejected it.. now shes warmed up to the baby kittt and lets us pet her and even purrs just like before! Im currently typing this while both of them cuddle on top of me in bed!


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday: 
worked on my Island on acnh 
Helped Mum with the Christmas decorations 

Today: 
Wrote all my Christmas Cards 
Got an new Cute profile pic from @SpaceTokki77  - tysm! 
Got Sasha on my Island!


----------



## Yanrima~

I won a raffle for @jadetine's YCH animated snow globe.
I didn't expect to win at first. But, I love the snow globe art. It's adorable! And I thank you for it!


----------



## Sophie23

Yanrimasart said:


> I won a raffle for @jadetine's YCH animated snow globe.
> I didn't expect to win at first. But, I love the snow globe art. It's adorable! And I thank you for it!


Lucky you


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting my abilify monthly injection today, I was supposed to get it last week but I overslept and missed my appointment so it had to be rescheduled.
My cat is helping a lot with my mental health  ❤
I slept good
It's getting cold, I know most people don't like cold weather.  I live in upstate NY and I love the cold and snow.  Winter is my favorite season, 2nd is Autumn.
I got my Zevia ginger ale yesterday, it's zero calories, no sugar or artificial sweeteners, it's sweetened with stevia.  I got it for 2 reasons, one I'm trying to cut back on sugar and secondly, I get nauseous sometimes and the ginger in ginger ale seems to help
I feel less paranoid lately
I'm excited because I'm buying Pokémon Shining Pearl this week!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

last night I was going through our storage room (which I haven't been in in like 4 years) bc I 
wanted to find one of my old stuffed animals that I haven't seen in ages. I unfortunately didn't find him yet but I did find a bunch of other awesome stuff that I haven't seen in years:
• My Webkinz Signature Chipmunk, I used her in a centerpiece contest back in like 2012 and so she's been in a jar for like 9 years, finally pulled her out and she's safe with my other webkinz now! I also found my Tie-Dye frog and my gecko too!
• all my old Littlest Pet Shop animals which I haven't seen in forever. I wasn't even actively looking foe them but I'm so happy I found them cause I had a bunch I really like (a pomeranian, a flying squirrel, a blue ferret, a bunch of cute fluffy cats, etc). I need to get a miniature shelf to display them on.
• an old arctic fox plush that I honestly didn't know I still had. already got another one from goodwill that's exactly like it and looks better so I night give my old one to goodwill. I also found the baby and he's super smol and cute.
• a bunch of my old coloring books going as far back as 2008, including a Spongebob one which I just recently remembered I had. I still haven't found my old Lisa Frank book yet.
• lots of beanie babies that I forgot I had, like a beanie buddy birthday bear, two of the Siamese cat, an orca whale, the Millenium bear, and the rainbow iguana.
• VHS boxes for tapes that I had loose in my room. I put them back in their boxes ^^
• just a bunch of other relics of my childhood that bring back lots of memories.

honestly a lot of that stuff needs to be thrown out, it's mostly junk that I don't need anymore. but it was nice to find a few things that I had been looking for forever.


----------



## Midoriya

I am happy today because I finally reached a milestone for myself on TBT.  Not one that really matters all too much, but I surpassed Jake for most followers on the site with 301 now.  I didn’t earn my followers by mass-following people at one time, or with some guise attached to it, or anything else.  I earned each one with kindness.  One small conversation, one shared interest, one more person helped out with something site or game-related.  It makes me happy to be honest and gives me the reassurance that both irl and online I _am _a hero to others, maybe not in the biggest of ways, but in the ways that count the most.


----------



## duckvely

i got a really cute text from my mom!! it made my whole day & night


----------



## jiny

my crush & i got matching christmas sweaters teehee


----------



## LittleMissPanda

So I'm on the bus on my way home from work listening to music when I look out the window to see ❄*SNOW❄ *It began to snow out of nowhere! I mean it's real damn cold outside but I was not expecting snow to start literally ONE DAY before December  that made me really happy to see, and I hope we get another raging blizzard this year!

...I just, I really enjoy snow.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I finished my 10 page paper on cog-behavioral praxis, I feel good about it.
I think my medicine being increase has helped slightly? Even if it's placebo it's nice to have a _little_ motivation
Almost all of my Christmas shopping is done! (Just need to figure something out for my bff in canada, shipping is insane there!)
I only have a few more assignments left for my undergrad
I'm graduating in three weeks!

It's not a whole lot, but it is relieving.


----------



## oak

I got some of those Justin Bieber themed timbits from Tim Hortons lmao. Now to see if they actually taste like justin bieber.
Update: they were waay too sweet.


----------



## Midoriya

Kicked butt at work today and having a great day so far.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't post here yesterday because I was having an especially bad day, but today I'm happy because:

- It was a much better day than yesterday.
- I got all of my work done without any major crisis coming up.
- The weather was a bit warmer and it should be tolerable all week.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow afternoon.
- I haven't been feeling too much pain lately.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Technically this was late yesterday, but I was finally able to order the otome fanbook I've been saving up for!! ^^ I'm very happy with how this collection is coming along; there's only one more on my wishlist (...that I currently know of anyway), but that one can wait for a little while, I think.
☾ Finished my first route in Dairoku and aside from one minor little nitpick I'm very pleased; it was lovely. ;v; 
☾ I really enjoyed working on my Christmas aesthetic!  I even found some new art while I was planning it out, ehehe.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m really enjoying my Happy Home Paradise DLC for my New Horizons game. I never realized how much I missed decorating houses. Also, I now have everything that I own or would like with my cute, pink and pretty aesthetic. There’s a couple of clothes I need to swap with my favorite colors, but everything is the way I like it now. Took me three years to change everything, but now it’s definitely what I like. I’m sooo happy!


----------



## Holla

After driving home in a snow storm last night it's looking like a nice day and way better drive home later tonight.

Also it's December 1st. I know many people/places having been getting Christmasy already but I prefer to wait until December. They even threw in a Christmas song on the radio during my drive this morning. Just one which was just the right amount. I want it to actually be Christmas before every single song I hear is seasonal you know?

Also, last Christmas was rough for me. I couldn't see my Grandparents in person due to imminent lockdown and I had left an abusive relationship earlier that year. I had also moved back in with my parents which wasn't horrible but I had definitely outgrown living there. 

This Christmas I should be able to see my Grandparents and I'm in a way healthier and happier relationship. I really look forward to Christmas this year.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I received my 90 day review of work and I got a fifty cent raise. I was also complimented on my work ethic.
⬥ I’m excited about _finally_ working with my girl on Saturday night. That day is going to be filled with excitement for me. 
⬥ I really like the orange mango flavor of the ICE sparkling water. It tastes _very_ similar to the Mountain Dew Passionfruit Frenzy that I love. It’s a nice, cheaper, and healthier alternative for sure.
⬥ Something happened today that made me feel a bit sad but thinking about my girl cheers me up.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've finally finished work for a whole month so I guess that means I should finally create that Animal Crossing Instagram account I keep thinking about now I have so much time on my hands.


----------



## Autumn247

I’m getting the Happy Home Paradise DLC today!! 
I might order some pizza tonight
I cleaned my bathroom and kitchen 
I’m doing my Christmas shopping today. I think I picked out some nice things for my family and friends. I hope they like their gifts


----------



## Mariah

I went to the Frozen Broadway musical!


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler: tw: weight



Been losing a bit of weight recently, which is good since I wanted to trim back down to normal BMI! It’s been a little hard losing weight this year compared to last year because I feel my body‘s already used to the diet and exercise, but I’ve been exercising more regularly nowadays and eating less (not to an unhealthy level, but reducing my intake helps my body get used to being full with smaller portions) so I‘m glad to see some improvement c: It helps too that I’ve already gotten used to watching Netflix while doing cardio so whenever I feel the urge to watch Netflix, I think “Omg I have to exercise if I wanna watch” LOL. I basically feel weird if I don’t do them both at the same time.

Looking to trim down to 110 pounds or less by the end of this year!  Hopefully by the end of the semester I’ll have more time to do longer exercises.


----------



## ryuk

i washed my car today and spent a long time scrubbing out all the spots and now she looks flawless, such a nice feeling


----------



## Midoriya

Today I’m happy that I’ve moved past the passing of my mom (for the most part).  I realize the worth of things more now and I feel a new layer of strength added to myself.  Also just happy that I have an off day tomorrow.


----------



## duckvely

i got a 100% on my last math midterm of the semester!! my professor will also be replacing my low test score with the 100% so i'm super happy for that  to think that i was stressing so much over that low score before and now everything's okay. hard work pays off sometimes :^)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept a bit better last night.
- I got everything I needed to accomplish done for work today.
- I didn't have to attend a meeting that was stressing me out because my leaders got involved.
- I have started my Christmas shopping. I ordered a couple of presents for my husband today and I'm narrowing down ideas for everyone else.
- I had an insightful massage therapy session today. This lady really does more than just massage. She tries to get to the root of the problems that are causing the pain.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well my rent is going up about $70 when my lease is up in March. I need to give them notice by January 19th if I plan to end the lease, and I think I’m going to since I live in a small studio.
I think I’m going to try to find a 2-4 family flat closer to the city to get more space for the price. I’m excited to possibly make a change in the next few months!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my copy of The Dog Island should be arriving tomorrow, can't wait to play it! ☺


----------



## Croconaw

xSuperMario64x said:


> my copy of The Dog Island should be arriving tomorrow, can't wait to play it! ☺


I loved that game. I’m glad to see it get a little attention. The storyline is heartwarming. I hope you like the game!


----------



## hakutaku

not posted for a while since I've not been so happy for the past two weeks lol, but:

- University was nice yesterday, we did a walking tour of the city (in the rain!) for our seminar and afterwards I got a chai tea latte from Starbucks and worked on my essay at the library
- I had a good night's sleep
- I had the day off uni today 
- I worked on my upcoming essay and managed to get nearly half of it complete!
- My new clothes rack arrived and I managed to put it up pretty quickly by myself! It's a heavy duty one since my old, cheap one collapsed after I added some clothes to it last weekend  I'm super happy to have one that I won't worry will collapse on me


----------



## EmmaFrost

I don’t feel happy but I feel grateful if that makes sense. I’m grateful for shelter and food and internet. I’m grateful for the Discovery+ app because it has a lot of silly mindless shows I can watch when I need to zone out.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Well, uh, I had to make a few major changes to my WiFi plan, but it’s still being installed. I just hope I can manage. I’m not exactly tech-savvy and it’s a self-installation. I’m sure there are tutorial videos for this, though.
⬥ That impulse purchase I made is out for delivery. I’m very satisfied with it, though. It’s going to be super useful for my travels and things will be a whole lot easier now.
⬥ I’m off work today, and I’m happy for my shifts coming up this weekend. My paycheck should also be arriving later this evening, so that’s something to look forward to. It’s my first full paycheck since being back.
⬥ I’m super excited to get back to playing hockey online with my XBOX Series X. I haven’t had WiFi in a very long time before now.


----------



## Autumn247

I did all my Christmas shopping, hoping everyone likes their gifts! 
I got the Happy Home Paradise DLC!!
I ordered pizza today and it is so good, pictured below
I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist and got to show her my new kitty
Have the rest of the day to relax and play the ACNH DLC


----------



## ChocoPie22

I'm happy cause the school's wifi doesn't work, so we have nothing to do in class.


----------



## oak

I got 2 free christmas candies from @S.J. so shout out to them!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept better last night.
- The weather was nice and warm today.
- The sore throat I've had for two weeks is feeling better.
- I had a relatively easy, low stress day at work.
- I have a much needed counseling appointment tomorrow.
- Tomorrow is finally Friday!


----------



## Midoriya

Only thing I’m happy about today is that the Dallas Cowboys beat the New Orleans Saints 27-17 in their stadium.  Our defense pretty much won the game with four interceptions.  Not sure what our offense was doing, however.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Was able to get some music off of iTunes that I've been wanting!
☾ I had the day off and had plenty of time to do some gaming!  I'm still really enjoying Dairoku, played some of the new season in Fall Guys, and I'm super close to my 100 million bell goal in New Leaf now—I definitely don't need to worry about the turnip market anymore, and I'm glad that I no longer need to keep track of prices (especially in the mornings). ;v;


----------



## Autumn247

Took a nice walk
I picked up my psych medications at CVS including the new one my psychiatrist just prescribed yesterday, will be starting it tomorrow morning 
I started playing HHP in ACNH and it’s a lot of fun!!
I have some delicious leftover pizza to eat later
My cat is sleeping next to me right now
The gifts I ordered one of my friends for Christmas will be delivered to her today
My friend got me something for Christmas and it’s coming here tomorrow. So I’m excited about that
I’m listening to some Evanescence and relaxing right now and feel good


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night.
- I had a very low stress day work.
- We worked out a plan for coverage of my work tasks so I can take the last week of December off.
- I watched a calico cat hanging out in my backyard for nearly an hour this morning.
- I had a really good counseling session today and got some much needed advice.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I don't normally like to talk about work on here too much, but I've just gotta mention that someone left me a really nice/funny note on their order today.  I screenshotted it and am keeping it in my work folder forever ahahaha
☾ Feeling a little silly for not realizing this sooner, but I noticed that the pages of the photo album I display my bromides/character cards in are double-sided, so I have twice the amount of room than I originally thought I did!  Now if only I had an easier time actually collecting these...
☾ My Wintertide Miracles fanbook came in!  Gonna wait to look through it until after I've finished the game, but I'm glad to have gotten it so early! ;v; It wasn't expected to get here until late December through mid January.
☾ My mom made some hot chocolate!  It's been a while since I've had any.
☾ Temmie did an ACNH stream today!  I haven't gotten to catch many of her streams lately, and it's always nice to chill with some AC.
☾ Also got to play a teensy bit more Dairoku!  This game can be so cute and funny sometimes; it was seriously killing me asdfljdgjkl


----------



## Blueskyy

My passport was approved yesterday a month after applying. It should arrive by the 11th hopefully!


----------



## Alienfish

Think I finally got my "top hip" measure thing, apparently it's above your butt lmfao then I can for sure have my usual pants size I'm like, no way it's XXL/14-16 lol


----------



## mitfy

just ordered pizza ^^ my day will be even better if no more wasps get into my room


----------



## hakutaku

I went out with my friends today, we went bowling then got lunch at a new cafe in town.  I had a fried chicken ciabatta and a hot chocolate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been feeling sickly for like 2 days but i feel a lot better today!! i finally got a shower and changed my clothes, and I'm getting a few chores done which desperately needed done here shortly.

also went to the grocery store and got some fruits n stuff since I've been craving fresh produce


----------



## Jhine7

After 6 years of feeling pain in my rotator cuff whenever throwing something due to a college baseball injury, finally decided to see a doctor again after MRIs previously returned nothing. Took 6 sessions of PT, couldn’t believe it today when I threw a ball and didn’t feel pain for the first time in forever


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well and got to sleep late.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a nice day at home.
- I got some personal things done that I'd been wanting to do for a while.
- I took a shower and I'm wearing fresh pajamas.
- I ordered some Christmas presents for my father-in-law and two of my nephews.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i got the enby haircut of my dreams today. it still needs more floof, but i don't care right now. i feel like a gay god and i love it.


----------



## Jhine7

Jhine7 said:


> After 6 years of feeling pain in my rotator cuff whenever throwing something due to a college baseball injury, finally decided to see a doctor again after MRIs previously returned nothing. Took 6 sessions of PT, couldn’t believe it today when I threw a ball and didn’t feel pain for the first time in forever


Well my arm healed just in time. Ran into an old college baseball teammate who I haven’t seen in 5+ years at Dave & Busters and we of course had to duel each other in the Pitch Speed game. Threw a ball 75.2 mph without any pain  

great, fun night with the fiancé nonetheless!


----------



## ChocoPie22

I'm happy that it is Saturday and I got my new scuba diving equipment. Also, tomorrow is Sunday and I have a performance to do!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some new art of a couple of my faves!!
☾ _Finally_ reached my goal of 100 million bells in New Leaf! ;v; It took forever and I'm so glad to have gotten there.  I think I've definitely had my fill of badge hunting though.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I managed to set up my router without any major issues. I had the chance to play online shootouts on my hockey game and I’m surprised how well I’m doing at goaltender. I’m playing a few games while I’ve got rhythm.
⬥ I had a good day at work tonight. I’m happy that my job isn’t stressful and everyone is nice. There are a few people I don’t talk to obviously but everyone is cordial with each other which is how it should be.
⬥ I’m tempted to start a Be A Pro goaltender or defenseman on NHL 22. I’m not sure which position I will play yet, but I’m leaning towards defender.
⬥ I’m very happy with my online shootout record, especially since it’s been a while since I’ve played a hockey game.
⬥ This specific song from _The Dog Island_ is making me happy. That game has one of the most relaxing soundtracks ever in a video game. I’ve been listening to this while playing NHL 22. It’s a nice background to the commentary.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I got three inches cut off my hair yesterday after trying to grow it out for about two years. It looks and feels a lot better. I think it's time I finally admit long hair just isn't for me lol


----------



## Alienfish

The radiator in the kitchen seems to finally be warm and working again after endless days of airing it... Glad I grabbed that radiator key so I could let the air/water out, couldn't have been done in years.


----------



## ecstasy

i came up with my own stylized version of my favorite character and its the first time ive been able to do that so it just makes me feel accomplished and happy i did :]


----------



## Mariah

I’m off work for three days and I got my booster shot.


----------



## oak

I picked out a Christmas tree and luckily it's pretty nice and bushy considering there was only like 10 left. Normally my partner picks out the tree but he had to work so I stepped up to the plate lol. I even used our electric saw and cut a little piece off the bottom of the tree so it can drink water easier. I was feeling like a real handy man after that, heck yeah.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work.
- I got to sleep late and slept pretty well.
- I opened up some packages that arrived and put things away.
- I ordered a Christmas present for my oldest nephew.
- It was a fairly nice day at home.


----------



## jiny

my crush ASKED ME OUT


----------



## BluebearL

Today has just been a good time to rest and chill after months of being super busy- will have to get going again in a couple of weeks but for now I am happy to relax lol. On a smaller note, I am also really happy because my island is starting to come together, I am not far off 5 stars which is my aim (really want those flowers). Also just super excited about having been given the dlc, I have been very much enjoying that as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• yesterday I moved my bed again, rotated it so now I have more floor space. my room feels more cozy now ☺
• was planning on going to my internship today but since a few days ago I wasn't feeling well (stress & sinuses) the director wanted to make sure it wasn't covid (it's not but just to be safe) o I'm gonna hold off and go in tomorrow or Wednesday. a little sad but I always love spending a day at home with my dog and cats and stuffed animals.
• I'm gonna work on my plastic canvas and cross-stitch stuff today.
• forgot to mention this but I actually got my copy of The Dog Island a day early so I've been playing that! it's cute, and even though the control isn't as tight as on Petz Catz 2 the games basically function the same way so I'm just enjoying playing it without having to figure out what I'm doing lol.
• can't help myself, I got yet another plushie I've been wanting for like a decade. the webkinz small signature fox. he should be here in a few days, I need to think of a name for him! also really need to stop buying plushies, I have so manyyy lmaooo


----------



## moo_nieu

filling out new hire paperwork at my job today woo  excited to get some paychecks soon haha

edit: also ended up having my first day of training! im really happy with the job and so glad i can finally do work related to my degree and actually help people c:


----------



## hakutaku

Today I got my timetable for next semester of university, and I'm in during the same days! I'm happy because I like the schedule I've got going on rn, glad it won't be changing for spring 

Had a pretty hard, tiring day today so I'm glad it's over tbh


----------



## duckvely

today we had a potluck for one of my classes since it was our last time meeting! yay for free food hehe


----------



## LadyDestani

The way my day started out, I didn't think I'd have anything to post here today, but I'm happy because my day did get better.

- My dog was having some strange muscle spasms in one of his legs after our walk this afternoon. It had me so concerned that I called the vet but they couldn't work me in until Wednesday since it wasn't something they considered urgent. The spasms faded after a few hours and now my dog is laying peacefully beside me, so I'll probably call tomorrow to cancel the appointment. I'm just so glad he's feeling better.
- My mom called me in a panic because of some paperwork that needed to be filled out for my brother, but I couldn't come over today so she ended up filling it out herself. I wish she had gotten him involved a little, but I'm still happy that I didn't have to do it in the end.
- I completed all of the work that I absolutely had to get done today. I didn't push myself or stress myself out too much because of everything else I had going on.
- I ordered some more Christmas gifts for my husband and my youngest nephew. That takes care of all the online shopping I plan to do for this year. The rest of my shopping I plan to do locally when I get a chance, but I'm halfway done already so yay!


----------



## Autumn247

I made buffalo ranch chicken in my crockpot and it turned out really good 
The Christmas gifts I bought for family and friends were delivered 
My cat took a nap with me this morning 
I bought some eggnog .
I went grocery shopping yesterday and got everything on my list 
My friend got me a very nice Christmas gift. It was three really nice soaps and 3 lip balms from a company her cousin runs. 
My coffee coconut body wash/scrub was delivered and I'm excited to try it out tonight when I shower 
Right now I'm drinking some coffee  and waiting for my Switch to charge so I can play more ACNH


----------



## _Rainy_

I got a new pillow yesterday and when I woke up I wasn’t in pain for the first time in a few weeks. Even though I didn’t sleep too well last night due to that same pillow being fluffy and not broken in yet, I feel a lot better rested today.


----------



## boring

I was having a bad bipolar day but I slept for 7 hours and now its 7pm and I feel much better.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Despite my crippling depression and anxiety I was able to complete one of my last two assignments for uni this term. One more to go and it's due on the 12/10 at 11:59 pm. Ugh. I just want to rest. But I'm proud of myself for completing it!

I also applied for three TA jobs at my uni because I'll sadly be unemployed as of early January. So I feel like I've been productive today, which is good (although I'm starting to unpack capitalist notions of productivity)


----------



## Anj2k6

My Tamagotchi smart finally shipped! I sadly wont have the smart cards until the end of December, but that's okay!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ To my surprise, I received a check in the mail from my previous job. I wasn’t expecting it at all, and it was more than I thought. My mobile deposit from last night posted, as well.
⬥ I made a few recent music discoveries. 
⬥ I’m off today and have a lot of time to play XBOX online.
⬥ My dog Keagan makes me happy.


----------



## oak

I baked some cookies and have part of the Christmas tree decorated.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I washed and changed sheets yesterday so I got to sleep in a freshly made bed last night.
- I watched the calico cat walking around my backyard while I was working.
- I got a decent amount of work done today and there were no major issues.
- I had some hot chocolate and it soothed my sore throat.
- I had a really good cheeseburger for dinner and some strawberry My Mochi for dessert.
- My dog has been acting fine all day so I cancelled his vet appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## skarmoury

I wasn't open for commissions yet but a good friend asked me to make an icon for his booming youtube channel, and I delivered!! I went to his profile today and saw my art in his icon. I feel really happy seeing people use my art that they commissioned.  I also saw another friend (who also commissioned me last year) still using my icon in his Steam account, and that made me happy!

(I should also remind myself to make a website soon so I can stop being awkward when clients ask me where to credit me LOL)


----------



## Alienfish

It's not -15 C degrees anymore which is good, I hate cold! Also good day at work


----------



## Midoriya

Got my booster of Pfizer today!  My first two shots were Moderna.  Apparently Pfizer released a report saying their vaccine protects against the Omicron variant (if you don’t believe me just look it up).  I’m glad about that for sure.  Also, zero side effects so far.  My arm isn’t even sore.  I’ll update later though if anything changes.


----------



## tinysaiph

I got a 100% on my final that was worth 100%, that we had to get a 90% or higher on!


----------



## Chris

Got tickets to see My Chemical Romance in May with my girlfriend.


----------



## Autumn247

-Honestly today has been a bad day because I've been very depressed but I'm thankful to have my cat because she makes things less horrible, she's always with me, curled up on or next to me, and when I come home she is so happy to greet me and it feels like she misses me when I'm gone and it makes me feel like someone cares.


----------



## Nefarious

Got a few new plushes. A Forest Demon and the skelebros I've been wanting to pick up for a few years now (they're really well made, so now I'm thinking of picking up one of the Ralsei plushes haha).

Also managed to snatch up Shin Megami Tensei V for really cheap a few days ago and it just arrived today. Can't wait to start playing it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day of work and got caught up on some stuff in my queue. My goal is to have it cleared out by the end of the year barring anything new that gets assigned to me and I'm well on my way after today.
- I found someone to work my daily tasks while I'm off the last week of December, so now I can look forward to my vacation time.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch for a bit this evening.
- No major crisis came up today.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I did something that I’m happy about today, and I’m still not sure if it was the right decision. I do know that we more often regret the things we don’t do, so that helped me in making my decision.
⬥ I’m off work tomorrow night and I’ve lots of time to play hockey. I am testing the waters a bit playing either goaltender or defense online.
⬥ I have fun with this game, but it’s way too competitive. It seems online — at least the 6 vs 6 — is taken too seriously. I kind of wish there were more people playing for fun rather than building their rank, but I guess that’s what you get for playing sports games. Either way, it’s still nice to play.


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, I’m crying and it’s pretty dumb, but I just wanted to say I’m thankful to everyone who has messaged me or quoted me recently, and everyone else on this site as well.  You guys are all really lovely and have managed to instill at least _some _of the Christmas spirit back into me.  I really wish there was a way I could give my thanks to everyone, but I’m all out of TBT so I can’t do another giveaway right now.  Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Alienfish

My pants that I ordered arrived today, I'm glad I was able to figure out my top hip measurement and the right size!  Love them and they'll look great with the rest of my wardrobe too


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the seller finally dropped off the plush with USPS thank godddd 

now I have to wait for the tracking to update so I can watch it as it makes its journey to me


----------



## paine408953

I can be on here today and that I'm finally going to be able to play ACNH today...I think


----------



## duckvely

today was my last day of classes for the semester!! (though i'm also a bit sad because i really liked my math class )

i also get to go home later today for winter break


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another easy day of work. I didn't have a lot to do so I caught up on a training session that I found very helpful.
- The presents that I ordered have started arriving. I got one for my nephew and one for my husband so far. I'm hoping they all get here before Christmas.
- My dog was super cute and playful today. He also cuddled with me on the couch for a little while this evening.
- I saw the calico cat walking through my backyard again today.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I have another chiropractor appointment, probably my last one before the holidays.


----------



## Raz

After more than a full year, I ended up creating some art piece again. Sure, it's simple, but I was trying to make something minimalistic. I also kinda decided to design some kind of a signature for my art, drawing inspiration from Scott Hansen (probably better known for his work as a musician on Tycho). 

Even though this was a digital piece, I went to the store to buy a new nankin pen, and I'm thinking about buying an A3 Canson paper pad so I can actually make something more serious than just drawing random things on a common piece of paper. I still don't know how I would use colors, because I don't know how to paint with watercolor and Copic markers are just too expensive for me (especially because I would need a bunch of different colors).

I won't force myself this time, but I hope I'll be able to enjoy this "creative moment" as I have been "fighting" with my artist side for so long I almost have up completely.


----------



## Autumn247

I picked up all my requests at the library today, several books and lots of manga 
Took a nap with my cat 
Took a shower and used my new lavender lemongrass soap
Made a double waterfall on my ACNH island
Bought some gift bags to put Christmas gifts in for my family
Spent a lot of time reading today


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I downloaded Madden NFL 22. I got the free trial because I won’t be getting it if I’m not very good at it. I mostly just want to play career mode as a running back. The downside? It’s taking a very long time to download. 
⬥ I will probably be getting it because I’ve gotten a lot better. I don’t know if I’ll play online, though. This may be just an offline game for me.
⬥ I had a few of the Christmas light collectibles gifted to me by some amazing people. I’m also looking forward to the event itself.
⬥ I saw Keagan today and he makes me happy!


----------



## Foreverfox

I am finally starting to feel excited for Christmas and I'm happy to have been able to give some people some Christmas lights!

In other exciting news, Nicholas is just leaps and bounds talking! That's not a recent thing, but the level of which it's developed to is just remarkable. He's extremely smart, and hearing him talk just melts my heart.


----------



## Merielle

☾ This was uhhh a couple days ago now but! I finished another romance ending in Dairoku and oh man I really loved this route too!!  I'm really looking forward to doing the friendship endings for my two faves, then I'm planning to go back to Wintertide Miracles for awhile!
☾ I've been making really good progress in my New Leaf town!!  I'd put off doing so much to save up bells faster, but now I'm really blazing through on adding decorations and I think it's starting to come along really nicely!
☾ Season two of Shaman King came out and I've already been able to watch over half of it!!  Despite all its flaws, this series has a really special place in my heart and it's brought me a ton of joy to see it all so beautifully animated. ;u; And it's been great seeing the main cast finally come together; I've been really looking forward to this!
☾ I'm super excited for the upcoming holiday event on here, and giving out the Christmas Lights collectible has been really fun too! 
☾ I'm also making good progress with my second entry for the Pokemon TCG contest!  I've tried something a little new for this one and I think it was a good idea.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I got gifted some Christmas lights by the wonderful -Lumi- and it's made me smile as it was so unexpected and just made my day a whole lot better in general. There really are some lovely people on this forum.


----------



## Jhine7

Just bought my fiancé a Sloth Encounter at our local Nature Center for Christmas so she'll finally be able to hold her favorite animal


----------



## Alienfish

got my paisley tunic and bob dylan-quote shirt in the mail... woo! and it's weekend


----------



## Autumn247

I got some Christmas lights from a couple members here  Very happy about that and thankful.  And I was able to send Christmas lights to a few members as well
I'm having scrambled eggs and toast for lunch, so excited.  I've been craving eggs and toast like crazy lately, it's gonna be so good! 
Reading the book The Humans by Matt Haig and really enjoying it
Going to spend a lot of time on ACNH today, might decorate a few vacation homes in HHP


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Im happy because I’m on the way to take my last ever undergrad exam! I’ll finally be able to breathe again


----------



## Mattician

So there's these wings called Cosmic Wings in Diablo 3. The rarest item in the game. You have to find a specific goblin type called the rainbow goblin. And the rainbow goblins drops a portal that sends you to a place called Whimsydale. And in Whimsydale, there's a specific unicorn, Princess Lilian, that drops them 100% of the time. But she has a less than 1% chance to spawn.

I've spent 400+ hours looking for rainbow goblins for a chance to find Princess Lilian. And yesterday I finally found her. I've never spent so much time looking for one item in any game ever. Woke up today and it wasn't a dream.


----------



## g u a v a

my new avatar!! lOOK AT HIIIIM


----------



## Romaki

Got some good feedback at work, that was nice.

But more importantly I got Shino from my amiibo pack. ^__^


----------



## Lady Timpani

Got a (totally unexpected) raise
Found out I won't actually have to be working Christmas this year!
I went to my first appointment with my new PCP this week and really liked her. I felt like she actually listened to me and took my concerns seriously, which was nice because my previous doc didn't lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

Met my online friend who lives in the same county as me for the first time in person today and it was rad ^>^


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i was mindlessly watching videos as you do, when my sister kicked my door open and gave me nuggets. the best kind of free food :]


----------



## dragonair

Finished Endwalker last night in FFXIV so I finally got to get some actual sleep and fix my sleeping schedule! I actually got a good amount of sleep too despite not being able to take what I normally use to sleep. I also finished my secret Santa gift finally! Nervous about how the person receiving it is going to feel but I'm glad I got it finished in time at least.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made some hot chocolate to soothe my sore throat and it was delicious.
- I saw the calico cat in my backyard again twice today.
- My dog missed me while I was at my chiropractor appointment, so he lay on my lap for a while after I got home.
- It's Friday and I have the weekend off!
- So many kind people have sent me Christmas lights! I love how festive everything is getting around here and can't wait for the event announcement this weekend.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy because of all the kind messages people have sent to me with lights, and on my profile as well.  It fills my heart with joy and drives the pain and sadness away from missing my mom.  I also had a good day at work and helped someone out, and they called me their hero.  It’s not like I did anything spectacular, but it still made my day.


----------



## Merielle

Stuff kept coming up today and it was a bit of a pain to deal with, but I'm happy I was able to catch up on Shaman King!!  I'm already looking forward to when the third part comes out on Netflix, but I guess that's what happens when you binge the whole thing in two days, ahahah. ;v;


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve been overthinking like crazy, but a few things did make me happy today. 

⬥ Seeing all of the Christmas light collectibles going around makes me happy. I enjoy seeing so many being gifted with encouraging messages.
⬥ I had a decent day at work. I’m also looking forward to working tomorrow. It shouldn’t be too busy.
⬥ I’m happy that I can sleep for a few more hours than I did last night. I didn’t get much sleep last night.
⬥ I’m also looking forward to the event announcement. I want to know more about the event this weekend!


----------



## _Donut_

The new snowy theme on tbt!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Why do I have a habit of typing so many things here lol.

*November 9, 2021*

I'm working on a car drawing, but unlike the other ones I've done so far except for one, I'm getting around to outlining and (soon to be) colouring it. I've been challenging myself applying some perspective and shading skills in the last couple of months. The car in question will be mentioned when I'm done with it. I'm really liking how the lines are turning out!
Nice to see another forum event being held before the year finishes. I'm a little excited about what's to come!
Got to play Gran Turismo 6, even though it only lasted for a few minutes. There's something about driving an unsuspecting grocery getter car to the limit that I personally find to be more thrilling than a high-performance car. Speaking of which, I 100% the game a few weeks ago, but I'm still having fun trying out various cars from various decades. And I'm very glad I gave this game another chance because I found some soundtracks I haven't heard before that sounds so good, that I even play it while driving in real life. Stopping to smell the flowers help you appreciate the little things. 
*Feel free to skip this MASSIVE, exhaustive point. *Over the past two months, I've listed the cars I spotted on the roads in a document. Looking at it, I'm glad it's a diverse list considering their country of origin, year, appearance, and most importantly, not an SUV. To give you an exact number, I spotted 37 cars. I debated whether or not to exclude some of them, but I'll just list them all anyway since I'm sure 99% will just skip through this list.



Spoiler: A HUGE list of cars and sentences incoming so bear with me if you read this. You've been warned!



"*" indicates appearance in a Gran Turismo game, or at the very least, shares similar appearances.
"+" indicates the car has been spotted at least more than once

*Saab 9-3*+ Prior to spotting this car, I have never seen a Saab before. Since then, I have occasionally seen them every once in a while. Fun fact: they're also the same company that makes planes and fighter jets.
*Saab 900 Turbo*+ Another car made by Saab. Looks nice.
*Toyota MR2 Spyder** I saw it in a parking lot one time while I was on a short stroll. Shoutout to Gran Turismo or I wouldn't have identified it (same goes for most cars in this list)
*1959 (?) Fiat 500** I was legit surprised I even got to see a classic Fiat 500 at all! Usually, I'd see the modern versions of them. The car itself looks so small in person!
*Volkswagen Beetle 1200**+ Another classic car I'm surprised I spotted! I've always seen newer versions of the Volkswagen Beetle, so this is pleasant to see!
*Chevrolet Nova SS** I saw this car while I was queuing up at an intersection. Great to see more oldies popping up on the roads.
*Mazda RX-7 (FC)**+ It was hard to see at first since it was always parked in between cars while on the way to pick up my sister from school. Great to know it's this car after looking it up to confirm it.
*Pontiac Solstice GXP**+ Lol the front view of this car looks hilarious.
*Citroen 2CV Type A** Admittedly, it was hard to see since it passed through an intersection while I was behind traffic. But the shape and how its rear wheels were partially covered gave it away. If it really is a Citroen 2CV, then it would be the first time spotting a car that originated from France, on top of being one of the oldest cars I've ever spotted! The history behind this car is interesting too, and you might even consider it as a French equivalent to the Volkswagen Beetle.
*1988 (?) Honda Accord Coupe** Honda Accords are common from where I live, but not an old one that is.
*Peugeot 106 S16**+ Another French car I've spotted and it brought a smile to my face. I've always seen it parked on the side of the road while heading home. Since I live in Canada, car manufacturers like Peugeot, Citroen, and Opel are pretty much don't exist unless you live somewhere in Europe or other parts of the world.
*Aston Martin DB9 Coupe** I don't know what to say about this other than identifying an Aston Martin for the first time.
*Fisker Karma Ecosport** This is such an obscure car so the fact I've spotted it at all is a miracle on top of it being a massive failure for its reliability issues and other problems.
*Nissan Sentra (B13)* My grandfather used to drive this car when I was younger so it caught me by surprise while I was getting gas.
*Ferrari 488 GTB* Saw it in an IKEA parking lot in matte pink (think of Jigglypuff's colour). Apparently, there's a silly rule Ferrari themselves made up that you can't paint their cars pink. But whoever owned that car decided to be a rebel and break it anyway lol.
*Porsche 944 Turbo* I saw it in a grocery parking lot and mistook it as a Mazda RX-7 FC haha. Nice rims, though!
*Chevrolet Corvette C4** I actually wouldn't be able to see this car if my parents didn't decide to change plans on the fly while I was driving and going through a different road. So I would like to thank them for being able to spot one. 
*2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STI** Oh hey this is the same car that was used in Wakaliwood's Bad Black movie except it's blue. Apparently, this Subaru has a nickname of "blob eye" because of its headlights.
*Mazda Miata MX-5 (NC)**+ At the time of this post, there are four generations of the Mazda Miata which are NA, NB, NC, and ND. This was the last Miata generation I spotted so it is now complete!
*Honda Insight**+ This Honda is much less common than the Civics, Accords, and CR-Vs on the road.
*Abarth 500**+ It's basically a tuned-up version of a Fiat 500. Still awesome to see an Abarth, though!
*1958 Chevrolet Impala* To be honest, I didn't know what car it was, but I quickly saw the word 'Chevrolet' on the front which led me to find it online eventually (though I dunno why the images have a different badge on the front of the car).
*Honda Prelude (Fifth Generation)**+ This is another Honda that's significantly less common than the other ones I've seen on the road. It's unfortunate this name was discontinued for years now, but nice to see some people take good care of it.
*Chevrolet Corvette Stingray C2 Convertible** Is it bad that it gave me goosebumps when I saw this car on the highway, even though I only saw the *rear view* of it? Because not only it's another old car, it also means I have now seen seven out of eight generations of the Chevrolet Corvette! It'll be a huge ask to find the last one. Thankfully I wasn't driving or else I wouldn't have seen it otherwise!
*Nissan 240ZG** It's another car that was hard to see since I was behind traffic while it was passing through. Glad I saw it from a distance before it approached the intersection.
*BMW i8*+ I guess this is another BMW in the list I'll be able to identify without struggle lol.
*2001 Acura Integra Type R**+ The headlights on this car are so goofy that I like it.
*Dodge Neon SRT 4**+ This is one of the less common cars I've seen from the Dodge brand. Unlike the pictures I've linked to, they don't have a rear wing, so I don't know if it's just called the Neon or if it includes 'SRT 4'.
*Honda CR-X (second generation)**+ Another one of the names from Honda that has been discontinued for years. Really great to see it at all.
*Porsche Taycan Turbo S** This is is an interesting car. Not only is it electric, but it packs a lot of power as well with at least 750HP! Aside from Tesla cars today and a few exceptions, electric cars usually don't have a lot of power to show for. I'm really interested to see what the future holds for EV vehicles since some are already faster than cars with internal combustion engines (ICE).
*Mclaren 570s*+ I like how this car looks at the front because it's almost as if it was smiling. I'd sometimes call it a happy boi whenever I come across one.
*Mitsubishi i-MiEV** I never thought I'd see the day I'd spot one.
*2010 Mazda 2**+ In Canada, it's called the Mazda 2 but is known as the Mazda Demio Sport in other parts of the world. What's funny about this car is that the night before spotting it, I was trying it out in Gran Turismo 6... With the exact same green colour as well. Prior to spotting this car, I haven't seen it at all and it's either Mazda 3s, Mazda 5s, and anything not a Mazda 2. Since then, I'm seeing it quite a few times now.
*Scion xD*+ The sole reason why I wanted to list this car is that its name is pretty much that of a lettered laughing emoji. 
*2003 Scion xB** If this was a Nissan, I would've called it a Nissan Rectangular Prism but it isn't lol.
*Volvo C30 R Design** It's great that I've spotted this car, even though I only saw the *back of it* for a short time.
*Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII** Since the tenth edition of the Lancer Evolution is fairly common, seeing the eighth edition is a nice change of pace.




I ate food from Taco Bell with my family. The Triple Double Crunchywrap tastes SO GOOD.
I listened to K.K. Bashment for at least half an hour. It was randomly selected for me last week when K.K. visited my island. Best rng ever lol. If you have yet to get this song, be sure to request it!
The snow came down hard for the second time and made me feel relaxed.
*November 10, 2021*

Bought a burger from Burger King and enjoyed it.
*Feel free to skip this point. *While driving on the road, there was this car that came onto the same street in front of me and spotted a *Mercedes GLA 250*! It may not be the exact same model year, but those who played Mario Kart 8 would recognize this car. I'm genuinely surprised how the roof looks pretty low giving it a compact look compared to your typical SUV. Thankfully, the driver of the car didn't decide to throw every single Mario Kart item at me in existence lol.
I logged on to ACNH and sold lots of fruits and pumpkins to get myself more bells. I also decided to go on an island tour with Kappn and found vines and glowing moss to take back home to my island! The ladder I've been using since the release of this game has been rendered obsolete, at least on my own island.
It's been a busy day for me which I won't go into detail about, but I'm glad I've done everything that I needed to do for today.
I'm excited for the final Formula 1 race of the season that'll take place in Abu Dhabi this weekend. Both Max Verstappen and Lewis Hamilton are _tied_ on points heading into the final race, so no doubt that the two of them are feeling the pressure. And the last time where the championship is tied heading into the final race was back in _1974._ That's a long time! I'm personally rooting for Max to win. However, Lewis has been putting in crucial results to keep up and I wouldn't be mad if he ended up winning his eighth world title which would break another record. Quite impressed in fact. Regardless of who wins it, it's been a great year for F1 being able to watch races that produced lots of action. This is history in the making!
I spotted a smooth collie and a blue merle sheltie. 

Thank you for coming to my millionth Ted talk lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Found a wooden ring, and an LP I've been interested in at the second hand store!


----------



## hakutaku

- Made plans to visit my friend, who is very kindly making dinner for the other three of us next Thursday night!
- I've been having pain/discomfort issues with one aspect of my body for the past few days but today the pain seems to be fading away, so I'm glad it was only a temporary thing 
- It's been raining here almost constantly for the past few weeks, but next week it seems like _finally _the rain's going to stop and we'll have some dry + sunny days 
- My university isn't going to stop teaching face to face despite the new COVID regulations here! (we'll just be wearing masks + social distancing + doing regular COVID tests), glad because I think I'd go crazy if I had to learn from home, going out to uni every week has been good for me mentally
- Overall had a chill day mostly watching YouTube, and next week is the last week of uni before Christmas break, though I'm not exactly feeling very Christmas-y lol


----------



## Mr_Persona

l get to sit on the sofa for 3 days and relax because l'm in pain. Plus l get to sleep alone in the livingroom where it's quite!

Also want to add that l built another lego set today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was an extremely busy day and I had to deal with a lot of stress, but there are still a few things I'm happy about.

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to sleep late.
- I had a good massage therapy session.
- I finished all of my Christmas shopping!
- I was able to find a couple of items my mom sold to an antique store this summer when she needed money and she immediately regretted it. So I bought them back to give her this Christmas. I hope it will make her happy!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Despite hating winter and snow, this background is very nice. I think it goes surprisingly well with the forum and the hint of blue is great. I’ve been looking forward to this winter background for such a long time.
⬥ The power went out where I live. This isn’t good news, but it did make me happy that one of the rooms in my house still has working power outlets. I’m able to charge my phone, which is great.
⬥ I’m still very happy that I found a cheaper and healthier alternative to my favorite flavor of Mountain Dew: the orange mango Sparkling ICE water.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

To be honest, I was feeling sleepy for the entire morning. Some things still made me happy, though!

Bought a few jars of Nutella at a grocery store. I'll be set for at least a few months!
Ate some yummy food from Jollibee.
*Feel free to skip this point. *I spotted a second-generation *Acura NSX* that's also known as a Honda NSX in other regions. I may have spotted this car way back, but I wasn't entirely sure if that was the case due to it taking place late into the evening. This time around with 100% certainty, it definitely is! It's such a shame the NSX sold poorly since other cars in the market provided much better options and that it wasn't anything like the first generation.
I logged on to ACNH once again and was treated with snow on my island AND the northern lights! Today also happens to be Sterling's birthday and gifted him a viking top which was pretty much his default clothing in previous games. The best part? He absolutely loved the gift I gave him! I'd sometimes call him a winter eagle since snow is finally on the ground on his birthday.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Nintendo sent me another survey!  I love filling these out. ^^
☾ I got a heavier blanket!  It doesn't have any sort of filling like a lot of weighted blankets do, but it weighs a bit more than a normal blanket, so I'm hoping it'll have a good effect on some of the issues I've got going on.
☾ Played a little ACNH for the first time in a while today and got a few things done!


----------



## Alienfish

I'm rather close to finish farming an end-game item in AQW which makes me happy because I've been doing it on and off for months and I finally just have to complete a couple of quests x amount of times now!

(The item is Sepulchure's DoomKnight Armor/sdka, you can look up a guide if you want to know how tedious it is lol)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I ate leftover Thai for dinner!


----------



## boring

just having a good day today. a refresher since yesterday was really bad. even though im still struggling with life I'm coping well today and I'm happy for that.


----------



## deana

I'm happy I was able to get my flu shot yesterday after trying to go for a while with no success (my work schedule doesn't exactly match up well with the pharmacy schedule). My partner got his flu shot as well which he initially wasn't going to but he got it just to make me happy and it does make me happy


----------



## Midoriya

- I did well at work and have the next two days off.
- Got yet another compliment on how I smell.  It’s because I take good care of my hygiene as well as my David Beckham cologne that I have (that also seems to never run out, lol).
- Going to be applying for a WFH job and a banking job that I’m interested in.  Looking forward to seeing if either of them stick.
- The Dallas Cowboys are currently destroying the Washington football team 24-0.
- New Demon Slayer episode.
- Came home to my room to find my kitty, Lulu, napping in my basket.


----------



## TheDuke55

Always good to see you all post about good things going on with your life, even if they are small or big moments.

Honestly my day has been kind of sluggish since I've had to babysit most of the day on the only day I have off, but I did manage to finish a chapter on a story that I am writing. Should probably proofread it just to be sure. But it's always a good feeling having done something semi-productive like that.


----------



## Holla

Finished wrapping the remaining of my Christmas presents. One of my favourite things about Christmas nowadays is seeing the reaction of others opening the gifts I got them. Which is basically the opposite of what I thought as a kid.


----------



## TheDuke55

Holla said:


> Finished wrapping the remaining of my Christmas presents. One of my favourite things about Christmas nowadays is seeing the reaction of others opening the gifts I got them. Which is basically the opposite of what I thought as a kid.


I feel that haha. I like giving gifts. Not going to lie though, getting a few gifts never hurts lol. I still have a few to wrap myself, but I did get started early on with the bulk. And I managed to do some shopping online after Thanksgiving. Woke up an hour before I had to go to work and just got some good deals. I was tired, but it was worth it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I am happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to sleep late.
- I didn't have to go out at all today, which was a relief after Christmas shopping yesterday.
- My father-in-law's presents arrived in the mail today.
- My dog lay with me on the couch for a while.
- I had pizza for lunch and dinner today.
- I've had a shower and I'm wearing brand-new pajamas, so I feel nice and cosy.
- The TBT Christmas event has started and I am overjoyed by the collectibles. So many beautiful choices!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The tasks for the Christmas event and I’m looking forward to it. I can’t wait to take a closer look at the thread now that I’m finally off work. I only had the chance to skim through everything thus far.
⬥ I really like that there is a blue glow wand now! The blue snowflake looks nice on the dark background, and I think the cooler collectibles have darker backgrounds. Unlike many others, though, I’m not too into collectibles. 
⬥ Tomorrow is my last day of work before my weekend, and Monday’s are usually pretty slow. The weekdays are my favorite time to work.
⬥ I’m happy to see what everyone comes up with for the event tasks. I will try to participate as much as I can, even if it’s a stressful time for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

After more things have been revealed for the TBT Holiday Market event, I'm even more excited about what's to come! I'll admit it's very daunting with so many things to do, but thankfully not all events are starting at once so I can just take my sweet time doing them for fun! That last part is important, don't forget that, folks!
*Honestly, feel free to ignore this point as it gets pretty lengthy.*



Spoiler: Something about Formula 1



So the final race of the 2021 season wrapped up in Abu Dhabi and I was able to watch it live! It was pretty uneventful for much of the race, but drama occurred in the last few laps which led my heart racing (pun intended) quite quickly. For context, Lewis Hamilton and Max Verstappen were tied on points heading to the last race. Whoever finished ahead would be crowned the champion. The former has seven titles while the latter has yet to win one. Long story short, there were some questionable calls, but it was through no fault from both drivers, and Verstappen came out on top to win the championship! If you're curious, here are the *race highlights*. With millions watching, there's bound to be many different opinions, but I ain't going deeper into it because it'll get into toxic negative territory where people put each other down, and we're on a thread of what makes us happy. We should be more understanding and not villainize others on who they support.

Anyway, when I saw Verstappen make the overtake on the last lap and eventually win the race, it felt so surreal because Hamilton and Mercedes (the team that he drives for) have been dominating the sport for nearly a decade now. Since my emotions were REALLY high at that moment I called my mom which ended up shouting and thought that something bad happened to me lol. Sorry, mom. As a person who got sick of Hamilton constantly winning and looking back at it hours after the race finished, I honestly feel bad that he lost out in the end, and through no fault of his own either. Because throughout the season, his close competition with Verstappen really showcased how he's a great driver in just about every way. In fact, there have been some races where he was so quick to overtake many drivers on the track that it low-key made me applaud him for his performances. Hamilton took the loss like a champ too, as he congratulated the new champion and did not snap into anger. If anything, he dealt with it much better than his team did apparently.

Miscellaneous thoughts: Verstappen's car was powered by a Honda engine and it so happened to be their last year in Formula. So him winning the championship is a nice send-off for them before leaving the sport. And another driver I haven't mentioned until now is Kimi Raikkonen. This year also happens to be his last year in Formula 1 because he will be retiring from the sport. He will be deeply missed because of not only the memes that were made about him, but his silent, yet chill personality is what made him so likable and just simply doing what he loves to do. It's so refreshing compared to others who have a more arrogant personality. I'm glad to have witnessed his last race win live back in 2018 at the USA Grand Prix, which so happened to be the first year watching the sport.

*Overall, the last race has bittersweet moments for a few. But for the 2021 Formula 1 season as a whole, I'll definitely remember it for the rest of my life. Sure, there were a few boring races, but a huge majority delivered in terms of twists and action. I'm very glad to have watched most of the races live, not knowing for certain who will finish in what position, with the championship heading all the way down to the final race. Huge props to both Max Verstappen and Lewis Hamilton for giving millions of fans and viewers around the world a season worth watching. And if you, the one reading this post, somehow read all of this, I'd like to say thank you for putting up with my passion for watching and talking about Formula 1 throughout the year.*


----------



## zissou

A friend of mine that I haven't spoken to in almost a year (due to my own fault, oops) reached out to me last night. It was about a silly topic, but I'm honestly so happy to hear from him. I hope this is the start of a lil' friendship renewal.


----------



## Merielle

Feeling a bit shaken up about some things, but trying to focus on some positives for now.
☾ I'm super excited for the holiday event on here!!  I really enjoyed working on the first couple entries I've done so far, and I'm looking forward to my next little projects as well!  And I'm loving the backdrops and collectibles available. ;v;
☾ Didn't get to actually play much Minecraft like I'd originally planned, but I did finally migrate my account, and I gotta say that the migration cape is really cool-looking!  I was afraid it'd just be the Microsoft or Xbox logo or something lol  Also got distracted adding more custom splash texts and changing some paintings, ehehe.
☾ Our Christmas tree is finally up!  I can't wait to start decorating it tomorrow (and maybe also try to get my mom caught up on the new Shaman King episodes)!
☾ Made a teensy bit of progress reading!  I've been caught up in other things and my reading's been neglected, but it was nice to get back to it, even for just a little while.


----------



## Sophie23

Next Thursday is my birthday ~ (the day before Christmas Eve)

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2021

And I’ve decided that I’m gonna start again on acnh next year


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my plushie is out for delivery today!!  

also excited to have some time off after working every day for the last four days. can't wait to watch Christmas movies, work on the forum tasks, and work on my Secret Santa drawing ☺


----------



## Alienfish

Borrowed some CDs from work that are hard to find, good day at work, did some christmas gift shopping for my friends


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment inspection went well today
I made it home safely from my walk to the store despite having a horrible panic attack the entire way there and back 
I bought some BBQ chips 
Got some Cran-Apple juice which I’ve been craving 
I can sleep in tomorrow 
My apartment is clean
I’m relaxing with my cat for the rest of the day


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I slept in and refused to go Christmas shopping.  : D


----------



## TheDuke55

Not something that is overly amazing, but I have a super old (200ish year old) treasure chest that I have been restoring. It's been a long process as I want to do it right. I finally found a remedy to removing its old musty odor. It's slowly working and I wish I had thought of it sooner. I had tried all different remedies that just did not work.

I have a air purifier for my wood burning stove to keep the room's air quality decent. So I have no idea why air puririfer didn't go ding-ding-ding in my brain until now lol. But I checked it this morning before work and it had only been running for 10ish hours and the stink had been reduced to half.



Midoriya said:


> Glad that I slept in and refused to go Christmas shopping.  : D


Sleeping in is the best. I technically get up for work at 3am so to me waking up at 6 is sleeping in. Holiday shopping is so hectic as it is, so you choose the better option lol. If you don't want to go out to shop try some online shopping. I did a lot of it that way this year and it was super convenient. Just watch out for any vendor/seller using FedEx. I always have issues with them.



xSuperMario64x said:


> my plushie is out for delivery today!!


That's awesome! Waiting on something from Etsy to be finished myself. Probably won't be done in time for the holidays, but oh well. What kind of plushie are you getting?

@Merielle Always fun to decorate the house, tree, and put up some lights. Glad that you found the time to do the things you enjoy! Every year I hunt down one of the rare and out of print Nintendo Xmas ornaments. Managed to find this one this year for a decent price.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> That's awesome! Waiting on something from Etsy to be finished myself. Probably won't be done in time for the holidays, but oh well. What kind of plushie are you getting?


it's a Webkinz Small Signature Fox, a plushie I've been wanting since prob 2010 (I think that's when it was released). I remember my friend having it when I was a kid and I always wanted it. now I have that as well as a Signature Artic Fox look-alike and I'm very happy w them (and all my other fox plushies ofc) ☺


----------



## Licorice

olive garden


----------



## AeroFunk80

I got more artwork for a game I've been working on. Really excited!


----------



## Corrie

I got my flu shot today and this was the first needle I've ever gotten where I wasn't feeling nervous!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got microsoft word to work again so I was able to pull this beautiful signature out from the back of my document closet lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I am mostly happy about TBT stuff today.

- I got a team for the Trivia questions.
- I got two entries submitted so far for the event and one has already been accepted.
- The Advent Calendar started today.
- I got my first Raffle Ticket for the 12 Days of Christmas.
- I'm enjoying looking through everyone's entries, but I can't keep up! I hope to get to them all before the event is over.


----------



## catra

Spent time with my best friend all day! And I like these forums too


----------



## deana

After about two weeks of effort I finally got my golden party hat in the current Runescspe event. Great timing as well because now I've got that done I'll have more free time for the TBT event.


----------



## Merielle

@TheDuke55 Thanks, and congrats on the lucky find!! ^^
☾ I did a good job with self-care today!  I didn't sleep well last night and was definitely a bit off my game, but I got done what I needed to get done and kept myself occupied through most of the day.
☾ The Advent Calendar and first raffle opened!! The calendar is _super_ cute, and I've got my fingers crossed for the raffle! 
☾ Got to (re)watch a few episodes of Shaman King with my mom!
☾ I made good progress decorating our tree! I got a full side done and was able to finish my entry for Cookie's Celebratory Compositions. So far my younger cat hasn't climbed up in it either, so that's a plus.  My older cat has been napping under it though and it's really cute ;v;
☾ Also played a teensy bit of Dairoku and made some good progress towards the first friendship ending I'm after!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here are a few things that made me happy today yesterday since I had to go to sleep!

It was sunny with clear skies for the whole day. During autumn/winter, it gives off a totally different vibe that feels very pleasant.
I finally finished colouring my art that's not related to the TBT holiday event. All I've got to do now is shading to make it pop out more and not feel flat. I'm very glad I've improved quite a bit in this area compared to when I tackled it for the first time. Speaking of which, I gotta get a move on to avoid going at the speed of sound rushing to get the events done that require making original work lol.
Staying on topic with the holiday event, I clicked on the link that would take us to the advent calendar... And I got punched in the stomach with a HUGE wave of nostalgia when the Toy Day theme kicked in. It brought so many good holiday memories back in 2015 along with playing New Leaf on Toy Day for the very first time. I even remember leaving my 3DS overnight while the theme was playing.


----------



## zissou

Hey, can I just say that I love this thread, everyone that posts in it, and everyone that likes and hearts everyone else's posts here?
The vibes in here are just wonderful. Have some pixel cake, everyone.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy because I have a team for the trivia task. 
⬥ I’m off work tonight so I had the chance to sleep in and play video games.
⬥ I’m seeing my favorite chocolate lab tonight, Keagan.
⬥ I finished a few entries for the event that were approved.
⬥ I get paid from my job in a few days and I’m excited for that.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I guess I am happy that I spoke to my a therapist about what happened these past 2 weeks. The best advice he told me is that "No matter what you think or how you feel about stuff, you're always going to have people who strongly disagree with you, not because you're a bad person but they view things differently than you. Even though you weren't trying to offend anyone there is always those group of people who would always be put off by what you say" 

I sometimes have to remember this because I let my emotions get the best of me and I say or do things that I don't normally do. My life is so complicated these days. I guess this is only thing that makes me happy is only seeing my therapist because he's the only one who actually understands what I am going through.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My second entry was accepted. That's all I can do for now because I don't own ACNH but I'm looking forward to the next set of tasks.
- I bought a pretty winter backdrop and I'm loving it even more than I thought I would.
- I finally updated my signature to fit my Grinchy theme.
- One of my husband's presents that I ordered for Christmas arrived today.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Bulbadragon

My semester finished last week and I just submitted my grad school application tonight. Now, I can take a break from anything school related until next month and just enjoy the holidays


----------



## tinysaiph

i decided to purchase the botw dlc since it was on sale! i also finished my second of five exams for this week, so that's fun


----------



## Croconaw

LadyDestani said:


> - My second entry was accepted. That's all I can do for now because I don't own ACNH but I'm looking forward to the next set of tasks.


I know how you feel. I no longer own New Horizons, so I’m unable to participate in the tasks requiring the game. It’s a shame because those tasks seem like fun, but I am following the threads to see what others are creating! I’m glad there are tasks we can do without the game, so it isn’t all bad. I’m just happy the Staff are taking into consideration that some people may not have the game or no longer have the game. I’m still having fun with the event despite not having the game.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a pretty relaxing day while still getting a lot done.  No complaints here.  I helped my family set up our Christmas tree as well.  I’m also glad to be there for the people I care about when they aren’t feeling well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Croconaw said:


> I know how you feel. I no longer own New Horizons, so I’m unable to participate in the tasks requiring the game. It’s a shame because those tasks seem like fun, but I am following the threads to see what others are creating! I’m glad there are tasks we can do without the game, so it isn’t all bad. I’m just happy the Staff are taking into consideration that some people may not have the game or no longer have the game. I’m still having fun with the event despite not having the game.


Yes, I'm very happy that the staff always have a variety of events for us that take things like that into account. I'm just hoping that I'll be able to get to 400 silver bells without needing the game, but knowing how much consideration they've taken of things like that in the past, I'm not expecting it to be an issue as long as I keep up with everything else that I am able to do.

I'm also loving all the other entries. It's so fun to see what everyone else creates.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Feeling massively relieved that a situation that's been stressing me out for a couple days wasn't as bad as I was afraid it was.  
☾ Finished my first friendship ending in Dairoku!  It was very cute and very low-conflict, and I am very happy.  Looking forward to reading my other fave's friendship ending too!
☾ Got to watch some more Shaman King with my mom, and we're almost through decorating the Christmas tree!
☾ Had some sautéed kale as part of dinner and it was really good. ;u; I don't think I'm even that big a fan of the kale itself, per se, but I definitely appreciate it as a vehicle for balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Midoriya

Also just happy tonight because I went through everyone’s Christmas event submissions and everyone is sooooo creative!!  I’m positively gushing with Christmas joy right about now.  

Now excuse me while I go drink some water and let my arm and hand become un-numb from love reacting so many posts.


----------



## Holla

After venting a bit in the What's Bothering you thread I figured I'd come here and balance out with some positivity.

I just got my team for the Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia finalized today. I'm surprised everyone wanted to join up so quickly. I look forward to working with friends and people I haven't interacted with before alike. 

I know it's not for another couple weeks but I really appreciate everyone wanting to work together even though we may or may not know each other. 

So yeah shoutout to @Croconaw @Midoriya @KittenNoir and @Rhea for making my day.


----------



## hakutaku

I've been having a really really tough week with a bad illness and a lot of issues with my sister, but today I went into uni for the first time in a while (I was off sick earlier in the week) and it cheered me up a lot. It was the last day of the semester, I saw my friends and classmates, and managed to finish off the essay I had due for Friday at the library!

I also chose a new laptop that my parents are planning to give me for my Christmas present this year. Had to get one because my current laptop's memory/storage is garbage and it keeps crashing the internet and not allowing me to save any files or have any internet history.  Never buy a 32gb laptop lol. Anyway my new one should have much more storage, and it's in a colour I like,,


----------



## JemAC

Some of this is really from throughout the last month rather then just today but I finally have some spare time to sit down and write it out 


Christmas/TBT Event - really happy to be at my favourite time of the year and with all gifts sorted now I can concentrate on spending time with family and enjoying everything festive. Also really love the TBT Holiday Market, along with all the new and old collectibles, the events are all really enjoyable and I'm happy that there is plenty of time to complete everything! I'm very excited for the Tavern Trivia at the end of the month and can't wait to take part in it with my lovely team members ❤
I've recently been playing a lot of Pokemon with my oldest brother (Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl) which has been a lot of fun and we've been able to easily trade with one another to help each other complete our Pokedex. Also had a visit from my sister last night which I was very pleased about, was lovely getting to catch up with her and we had a good laugh playing some Mario Kart together 
Finally, I picked up some new family members last month - Lola and Oliver, two little Ragdoll siblings - we'd only initially planned to pick up Lola but in the end we chose to take Oliver too because I have no willpower and I'm so happy that we did, they're a lovely, friendly pair (Oliver loves sleeping on people), who've settled in really well and have bonded with my other cats and dogs, and put a smile on everyones face. I've added some pics of them in the spoiler (there are quite a few!) - Oliver is the darker, larger one and Lola is the lighter, smaller one 



Spoiler: Kitty Pics


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that today was my last day of work for 2021! Now I get to just relax and chill out for 20 days before going back to work in 2022.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My little cousin who is twelve was saving her allowance and wants to buy me hockey merch with it. I wasn’t expecting that kind of gesture at twelve so it’s honestly nice to see. She’s a good person.
⬥ Work is going by smoothly tonight. I’m still here, but everything is going well so far. I’m done in about an hour and a half. 
⬥ I’m off tomorrow, so I think I’ll stay up a bit and play my hockey game.


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today realizing that I’ve been engaged for exactly 6 months now! Only 10 months and 1 day to go


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I completed another task and earned some more Silver Bells in the event.
- I received my mother-in-law's Christmas present in the mail today.
- I had a good massage and have been feeling more relaxed since then.
- My mom called me with an issue and I haven't let it stress me out too much.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Some things made me happy, especially for the last point!

*Feel free to skip this point. *



Spoiler: Me talking about cars again lol



After I dropped off my sister at school, I spotted a *Mazda RX-7 (FD)* parked on the side of the street! It made me REALLY happy to see it because I was wondering if I'll ever get to see it at all. What's interesting about this car is that it uses a *rotary engine* compared to a typical *piston engine*.

Another one I've spotted is a *Nissan PAO*. To be honest, I saw this back in summer when I went biking, but I couldn't exactly put my finger on it at the time since I forgot the name. Thankfully, I remembered where it was parked and found it once again in a neighbourhood, and had a good look at it to make sure I wasn't hallucinating lol. What's even better is that it's only a few blocks away from where I live, so I sometimes see it a couple of times. In fact, the one time when I drove the Nissan PAO in Gran Turismo 6 (yes, it's also in the game) and went outside to take out the garbage a little while after, I then see the said car passing through. What a timely coincidence, and I hope the owner takes good care of it since it's quite an obscure car. The design looks unique and feels as if it was only a toy, but it's an actual functioning car.



I played New Leaf on my 3DS and was treated with snowfall while 5PM was playing. Goodness, I haven't heard that in a long while! I also managed to play a round of hide and seek with Deirdre, Gruff, and Bones!
Made some more progress on shading my art, though I should consider leaving it aside temporarily and start working on things for the TBT holiday event lol.
Speaking of the TBT holiday event, I got to team up with four other people for Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia event. That's one less thing to worry about, and I'm excited to be working with them!
Did the first round of Skye Spies and completed it. Despite a couple of items being a challenge to find, it's still pretty fun to do!... I can't be the only one who spotted a random person in the back wearing a paper bag on their head, right?
On the forum near the top bar, I noticed that I can view my 'watched' threads. When I clicked on it, a couple of threads from Camp TBT came up. So I clicked on it and was able to view it (aside from making a post, obviously). Eventually, I was able to backtrack and see all the threads made in the Poliwags Cabin (the team I was in). I thought those threads were gone forever, so I went beyond by clicking on 'find threads' and then 'threads with your posts' (unfortunately, I couldn't find any relating to TBTWC). After a little more digging I was able to find more threads relating to Camp TBT where I can see pretty much everyone's creations. Honestly, I almost wanted to cry not because I was sad, but because I'm glad I joined the event and made awesome memories.  Those in the Poliwag Cabin would know the struggle we suffered in Wildlife Spotting clue #2 LOL. So if you ever want to look back at Camp TBT memories, do what I did and prepare to cry with happiness. Mods, if you see this, please don't thanos snap those threads. It's something to be treasured for a long time.


----------



## Mariah

Jingle, jangle, jingle. I ordered Mr. Bingle!


----------



## _Donut_

This was yesterday, but I went to Wintertraum in Phantasialand and the amount of decorations and lights they had up was just insanse, I didn't know where to look first 



Spoiler: Photos!


----------



## Croconaw

Not much made me happy. I’ve been overthinking a lot today and pretty much the past few days, but it’s gotten worse since yesterday. I’ve been doing things to take my mind off the situation, and it’s working to an extent.

⬥ I finished my art for the Secret Santa Art Exchange. It has been a stressful week for me, so I’m glad I was able to work on my art.
⬥ I get to spend time with Keagan today.
⬥ The Holiday Market event is taking some of my stress away. 
⬥ Lowkey, seeing the posts here about what is making other people happy brings me happiness.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just bought Ione's amiibo on eBay for a really reasonable price, I just can't wait to have this adorable squirrel on my island.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

while I won’t be participating in the winter events because im taking it super easy this winter break, everyone seems to be having fun!! 

I also got diagnosed w/ adhd and she started me on medication. It's only been two days but I feel a lot better in being able to stick to chores that I'm doing and not jump around & exhaust myself. I've also noticed that socializing has become a lot easier. Just all together good vibes in the mental health department. B)


----------



## ellienoise

i'm very happy because I'm moving and it is a much needed change! I am very excited to have proper storage space for my stuff and also being able to display my dolls. I know this weekend I will be overwhelmed by the move and I still need to paint my room and do some prep work, but it will work out just fine. I can also have plants now!! I've already looked around the neighborhood and I know which plants I want to get cuttings of, and though the pots in the house are a bit old and ugly, I'm confident that with a little bit of elbow grease they will turn out just fine. Also, visitors! I'll be able to have my friends over, and my family as well, I will be able to invite people over for dinner! I mean, being an adult sucks in many ways but the fact that I will now have my own house is really, really nice.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

My last final for the fall semester is today! It's just a team presentation so the research is already done, but I can't wait to have it behind me


----------



## ecstasy

fnaf security breach comes out today im so EXCITED that is what im happy about


----------



## Beanz

i had an interview with a teacher for an honor society at my school. it was less scary than how i expected it to be, i think i did well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog was being playful and cute while laying with me on the couch this evening.
- The weather was a bit warmer and my throat wasn't so sore.
- I received two more Christmas presents that I had ordered. Only a few more to go!
- I finally received shipping confirmation on my husband's main present.
- I have another counseling session tomorrow afternoon.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Autumn247

I got a surprise gift card today so I went ahead and bought the DLC for my Zelda BOTW game  Really made my day. 
I'm feeling a lot better than I was last night. I was really sick last night with some sort of stomach flu/bug.
I took a couple naps today because I was up most of last night not feeling good 
Had some pringles 
One of my friends finally got the gift I sent to her.  She's going to wait till Christmas to open it
I get to give my other friend his Christmas gift this weekend 
My best friend got her gifts and she really liked everything 
I'm wearing some eucalyptus spearmint lotion that smells amazing.
The treadmill on my floor of the building is working so I'm going to start using it again


----------



## Midoriya

Did well at work and had a good day.


----------



## ryuk

three words.

*NO.* *WAY.* *HOME.*

that is all.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I will admit, there have been a few things that dragged my mood down today, but I'm not letting it get the better of me.


*Feel free to skip this point. *Not long after driving away from my house to pick up my sister from school, I saw a *Mazda RX-8*! Not a lot to say here, but it's another one of those cars that are uncommon.
I finally finished shading my art drawing of a car THANK GOODNESS. Since I'm still learning, the end result looks a little off, but at least it isn't flat. Now for the car reveal, I did a drawing of a *2015 Mercedes ML 350. *It's not a link to my art, but *here's the image I used as a reference*. Now that's over with, I can focus on the TBT Holiday Market event.
I had a spare diy and decided to give it to Midoriya. He picked it up and quickly realized that he already learned it when he returned to his island lol. But it wasn't for nothing, as it made me get a step closer to completing one of the nook mile achievements. All I want to say is that I'm glad to have met Midoriya again in-game, even if it only lasted for a couple of minutes. It's made my evening for sure.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finished catching my mom up on the new Shaman King episodes!
☾ The last otome fanbook I'd ordered came in!  I got it in early this morning, and it was a really great start to my day. ^^
☾ I finished my Quintessential Quilts entry and I'm all caught up on the holiday event tasks for now! ❄


----------



## Midoriya

Aside from really digging my forum aesthetic right now, reaching a Genshin Impact milestone for myself, and other things, I’m really happy about the paycheck I just received.  It’s a lot more than what I was expecting, so I’m thankful for it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Going to start off on a bit of a rant here but man Fridays at work aggravate the **** outta me because it's like an onslaught of customers and I can't catch a moment to even BREATHE, and then there are those people who rush in last minute just as my shift's about to end and I'm just like OF COURSE because ya can't get enough of this godforsaken place....  I swear people need to learn how to order, some of them just stand there and no not menacingly lol

But then I remembered I won't even BE here next Friday because this weekend is the start of my two week vacation. Oh my God I'm going to have so much time for everything and anything  and I still want it to blizzard like crazy.


----------



## hakutaku

The Conservatives lost an important by-election today lmao, serves them right 

It was a nice and sunny day. My new laptop arrived and I got invited to book my COVID booster jab (so I'm getting it tomorrow morning!). So far I've had a better day than yesterday, though that's not hard since yesterday was absolutely hellish. 

On top of a bunch of other things, I had to reupload my essay yesterday because I forgot to write a bibliography fml. But I'm completely done with it now and it feels good to have that particular pressure off my back.


----------



## Romaki

It's Fridaaaaaay, babey. So close to winter break, too.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a really rough day but I'm happy that it's Friday so I don't have to think about work for the next two days. I'm also happy and grateful to have my dog lying here beside me where I can reach out and pet him. And I'm happy to have my husband here for comfort.

(My mom's cat passed away today, so I'm feeling especially emotional.)


----------



## Croconaw

I’m happy that I’m back from work and away from two immature idiots. I just want to forget about them. They both act like children and are teasing me about the most petty things. I work with them tomorrow so let’s see how this plays out. I’m just happy that I can sleep now.


----------



## arikins

got a job c:


----------



## Mr_Persona

ok not exactly happy. But l injured my finger and l'm still playing video games but with my middle finger as the backup on my left hand. Also l saw the new spiderman movie and i'll give it a 8.5/10.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I had to drop off my mother at work in the morning, but since the sun comes up late during this time of year, I got to see the sunrise! And the music that was playing in the car complemented it really well. Like, the music was on shuffle and it so happened to play that specific track. What a great way to start the morning!
Speaking of which, it was sunny for the whole day today. The weather was pretty gloomy for the past couple of days which might've contributed to me feeling down, so I really appreciate the scenery being pleasant this time around.
Played Gran Turismo 6 again just taking a few laps around some race tracks. I know, I've been rambling about this game for far too long now and the game series and cars as a whole oof. It's just that it always gives me some sort of enjoyment and relaxation despite fully completing the game for quite a while now. It also doesn't help when the 7th game is coming out on March 4 of next year and it's just building up the hype for me. Even finding a PS4 is rare like diamonds right now haha.
Ate a Triple Double Crunchywrap from Taco Bell and didn't have to eat dinner afterwards.
Logged on to play ACNH. I did some things, noticed some small details I haven't noticed before, witnessed two of my villagers talking to each other about hot baths (lol), and most importantly, took some pictures for one of the TBT Holiday Market events. Aside from needing to submit it, I should be finished and shift my focus to other ones. 
The fact that this thread now has over 10,000 posts. That's a lot of happy stuff!


----------



## oak

It's snowing.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got super lucky with my raffle win!!  Hoping everyone else can get something really cool from the raffle too!
☾ Found a ton of new artwork of several of my favorite characters!
☾ Finished the other friendship ending I wanted to do in Dairoku today!! ;v; Now that I'm done with my two faves' routes, I think I'll be going back to Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ for a little while, to stay in spirit with the season! ❄


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna watch a Christmas film with Mum tonight


----------



## ali.di.magix

Over the past couple of days I got to catch up with friends and family for the first time in a while


----------



## Alienfish

I FINALLY CAUGH ZYGARDE IN SWORD AHAAAHAHAH ksdfkf

(for of thoes who have done it, you know, otherwise i'll say it deepest level of hell and will probs take you 15 tries lol)

also finally had time to leave some bags at the second hand store with stuff :3 felt good cleaning em out!


----------



## WhiteLily210

I have decided to embroider paw pads on the Ralsei plushes (from Deltarune) I crocheted myself and they ended up looking adorable!


----------



## Autumn247

I baked pumpkin bread
Had a good day 
My cat makes me laugh a lot, she's funny and super sweet.  I love her  ❤


----------



## LadyDestani

I was feeling a little depressed today but I have a few things to be happy about:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to sleep late and I slept fairly well.
- I got a few things done around the house.
- I have a loving husband and dog to cuddle with.


----------



## Midoriya

- Did really well at work.  I don’t plan on staying there long term at all, but I do like it there.
- Christmas is in a week, and falls on a Saturday.
- Managing to save up a lot of primogems in Genshin Impact for either a Ganyu rerun or Yae Miko.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I gave my profile decorations a little update!
☾ Dollightful uploaded her winter doll custom for this year!! It turned out really well (as always), and the clip of her kitties at the end was also really cute!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I won an Ancestry kit at my office Christmas party tonight! 
I don't know much about my dads side of the family, so I'm excited to learn more.


----------



## TheDuke55

I have off work, so that's always a nice feeling. And I actually slept for 8 hours. I never do that, but I was so exhausted from non-stop work.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I had to drop off my mother at work in the morning, but since the sun comes up late during this time of year, I got to see the sunrise! And the music that was playing in the car complemented it really well. Like, the music was on shuffle and it so happened to play that specific track. What a great way to start the morning!


Was it that Lion King song? (Kidding by the way)

@Autumn247 That sounds awesome! I love pumpkin deserts. Some of them can be overbearing, but ones like bread, muffins, and spiced-cake are amazing. Throw some chilled creamcheese icing on and bam it's the best.



Sophie23 said:


> I’m gonna watch a Christmas film with Mum tonight


Very nice! I should get around to watching one of them before it's too late. Which one did you choose?


----------



## Sophie23

TheDuke55 said:


> I have off work, so that's always a nice feeling. And I actually slept for 8 hours. I never do that, but I was so exhausted from non-stop work.
> 
> 
> Was it that Lion King song? (Kidding by the way)
> 
> @Autumn247 That sounds awesome! I love pumpkin deserts. Some of them can be overbearing, but ones like bread, muffins, and spiced-cake are amazing. Throw some chilled creamcheese icing on and bam it's the best.
> 
> 
> Very nice! I should get around to watching one of them before it's too late. Which one did you choose?


I watched Love actually


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my hood came today and it's really warm and soft and fuzzy ☺ the ears do stand up (thankfully) but the left one is sewn a little lower so they're kinda positioned crooked but I'm prob the only person who would really notice lol. I was hoping it would come down over my forehead a bit more to block out more light but it's okay, I'll prob wear a hat or a beanie under it to help. the pockets are perfect for my arm length and they're the right size for my small hands. very happy with this, I'll wait a few weeks to give it an actual review though. also the hand part has paw pads and it's so cute ajshdkajshk


Spoiler: this is what i got











also finally got a pair of sunglasses to help me with my light sensitivity, they fit my head really well and block out all excess light around the edges. only problem is I'll prob never find a pair of sunglasses that can fit over my regular glasses so I have to be a little blind while wearing them  🕶


----------



## Midoriya

- The Dallas Cowboys beat the New York Giants 21-6 to improve to 10-4 on the season.
- New Demon Slayer episode.
- I have tomorrow off.


----------



## Beanz

happy that i got a computer stand and a cute snowman pop socket from target. i also cleaned up my room a little bit because i have virtual learning for the next two days, very happy about that lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I am happy because:

- I slept really well and got to sleep late.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I got a few presents wrapped. Still quite a few more to go, though.
- I submitted my entry for the Seasonal Signatures and it has been accepted.
- I have an idea for my Snowman submission. I just need to find time to work on it.
- It's TBT's 17 birthday and I got a pretty Snowflake Raffle Ticket to display.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I finished my submission for the snowman task. Although it’s a really simple design, I’m satisfied with how it turned out.
⬥ I have an idea for another task, but I’m waiting until my day off to work on it because it’s a bit more time consuming. 
⬥ I managed to gather enough tokens for a red star fragment from this event. I am glad to have one with a later time stamp now.
⬥ Receiving seventeen bells for TBT’s birthday was a nice surprise.
⬥ I had a smooth night at work and it went by rather quickly.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I love how the special snowflake raffle ticket looks, and I love having it in my lineup!! ❄ 
☾ Caught the latest episode of One Piece this morning with my family and it was another really cool episode!  The animation was absolutely gorgeous!!
☾ New event tasks started today and I've got a couple down already!  I love playing dressup games from time to time, so I really enjoyed creating an accessory for the snowman!  I'm excited for the two tasks I have remaining as well.  Although, this being my first winter in ACNH, getting festive DIYs for Harvey's feast is gonna require a good deal of prep work on my part.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I got an amazing food hamper from my bestie for Christmas which is also perfect as I don't want any presents this year as there's nothing I need. All I need now is for my Ione Amiibo card to show up in the post and today has officially been a fab start to the week.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

TheDuke55 said:


> Was it that Lion King song? (Kidding by the way)


Nope lol. I know you're only joking, but if you're actually curious what song was being played while I was driving the car, it's called *Just One Second (Apex Remix) by London Elektricity*! The song sounds more of something that gets you pumped up, but picturing a clear sunrise while this plays is absolutely beautiful, and the lyrics kind of match up too!

-----------------------------------------------

All right, I'll start listing a combobulation (Stitches made up that word) of stuff that happened over the last couple of days:

I got the song K.K. Lovers after hearing K.K. performing it live. When I went to insert the music to hear the aircheck version, I found myself listening to it for a few minutes straight. It sounds so good and it feels like something you'd hear in a DS game, which I'm finding to be a recurring theme in some of the new songs. I really didn't expect update 2.0 to bring new K.K. soundtracks and I'm absolutely loving it right now.
Played Gran Turismo 6 to yeet cars around race tracks as per usual. I'm starting to get a little more understanding how to tune set-ups to optimize my time and driving style. 
I finally submitted my pictures for the 'Opal's Opalescent Ornaments' event and got accepted!
Today was another day of sunny clear skies. I got to drive again as well while taking it the shine. What's even better was that it snowed yesterday so snowy roofs + clear skies + sunset = Absolute perfection 
I got around to starting my quilt design. Late, I know lol. I'm trying to apply some things I've learned while I was on a hiatus, so I hope to put it to good use. And even if it doesn't turn out too well, I can always look at it as a step of getting better!


----------



## Dim

Work provided free food which was nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x

one of my most favorite things about being a musician is playing music for myself and being able to give myself those lovely shivers lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly well again last night.
- I didn't stress out too much when things came up at work today.
- I only have to work two more days and then I'm off for the rest of the year!
- I got my mom's Christmas present wrapped this evening.
- I finished my last two submissions for the TBT Christmas event. Hopefully they get accepted.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Two of my submissions for the event were approved. I cannot do any of the tasks requiring New Horizons, but I’m having fun with it anyway.
⬥ I’m eating buffalo style chicken which is really appetizing for me, especially after work. I also have some dipped pretzels, as well. 
⬥ I actually had a good night at work. Monday is probably my favorite day to work because it’s always slow and the immature people are scheduled off.
⬥ I’m going to see my dog tomorrow. I might pick up some McDonald’s and share with him. He really likes holiday pies. He’s a weird dog, for sure.
⬥ I’m happy because I have an easy week. I’m only scheduled to work three days. It’s a shame because I really would like the money, but it’s nice to have the time off. Besides, tax season is approaching and I’m looking forward to a hefty return. _All those tax withholds I did will pay off, lmao._


----------



## deana

I got 3/4 things that I needed to mail sent out today  And I was able to buy some gifts for my partner's nephews.


----------



## arikins

sparkling pink lemonade


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that I slept for eight hours and feel really well rested, and now I’m awake early in the morning so I have some time before work to do whatever I want.

I also brought my kitty, Lulu, to my room.  C:


----------



## TalviSyreni

My Ione amiibo card has arrived!


----------



## Chris

I asked my girlfriend a few days ago if she would like to spend Christmas Day with my parents and I. She said she would think about it so I decided not to push her on it. She messaged just now confirming she'd like to come if the offer was still on the table. I'm excited!


----------



## Alienfish

A comic collab I did with a friend on neopets got held over for the NT! I've been working very hard with her idea on it and hopefully it will also get published soon enough 

(For those who don't I know I (ir)regularly draw comics with collab partners for The Neopian Times on Neopets. If you want to check our stuff just search for _kankuro when you're on the Times' page)


----------



## oak

I got my snow bunny!


----------



## Midoriya

Just heard some really uplifting news.  I was already in a good mood, but it just made my day.  I also got all my Christmas shopping done.


----------



## arikins

seeing my cousins !


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a good session with my massage therapist and I'm feeling less tense.
- I got another present wrapped today. Only 6 more to go. I'll finish someday.
- Tomorrow is the last day of work for me for the year!


----------



## hakutaku

Went Christmas shopping with my mum and managed to buy all the presents I need, now I just need to pick up a few cards and I'm done. We had a nice lunch and managed to get all the shopping done pretty quickly, then I had a relaxing bath and wrapped all the presents once I got home  Also booked to go watch Spider-Man: Far From Home with my friend on Christmas Eve! 

Our dishwasher miraculously started working again today too after a few days of not filling up with water for whatever reason lmao


----------



## mogyay

i'm finished work for christmas! i'm so happy! i was meant to be working tomorrow but my manager said to take tomorrow off! which is great because i thought i'd have no time to do the tbt events finishing on the 25th but now i think i'll be able to!


----------



## daringred_

not necessarily happy, but found out i've apparently just been casually sitting on a £100 pokemon card lmao. obviously mine isn't worth that much since it's a little curved and been sitting in a pikachu backpack for at least two years, but. neat!


----------



## TheDuke55

daringred_ said:


> not necessarily happy, but found out i've apparently just been casually sitting on a £100 pokemon card lmao. obviously mine isn't worth that much since it's a little curved and been sitting in a pikachu backpack for at least two years, but. neat!


Very cool! I have a really old comic book that someone gave to me or I bought at some yardsale. Decided to look it up one day and it's apparently worth $1000. Obviously if I ever try to get it appraised someone will probably try to

I also have a antique coin that I found at a antique barber shop. They sell antiques and cut hair. Weird combination, I know. Apparently that's worth a lot if it's real, but it's probably not.


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment complex management gave everyone subs, cookies and brownies today, it was all really good!
I've been watching The Witcher and really enjoying it 
My friend got me something for Christmas, it should be here by Friday  
I'm excited about Christmas!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was my last day of work for the rest of year! I have twelve glorious days off before I have to go back!
- I finished all of the work that I needed to do and got my inbox all cleaned up before logging off for the day.
- All of my event submissions were accepted and I solved the I Spy code really quickly.
- My dog was super sweet and wanted to lay in my lap for a while this evening.
- My husband picked up dinner and went to the grocery store so I didn't have to.
- Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I'm happy because...

- we had a christmas feast at work! my boss makes the BEST buffalo chicken dip i've come to realize!
- my boss gave me a Christmas card with a lottery scratch-off and i won $2 from it!
- one of the meat cutters also gave me a card with some candy and another lottery ticket <: i have yet to scratch it off, but i hope i win something! she wrote something so nice in the card. 'you are always so happy. it always makes me happy, so thank you.'! its nice to know i have a positive affect on others T^T
- got to see some of my favorite coworkers that visited for the christmas feast! we all chatted about silly things and customers who got on our nerves at one point xD it was nice!
- we all got $20 gift vouchers to use at the store :0 i bought two rockstar energy drinks (fruit punch and whipped strawberry), some mini muffins, two instant yakisoba noodle packets, strawberry ice cream, and 4 lindor truffle bars, HAHA
- had a really yummy comfort dinner. hamburger helper is not only easy to make but its ssooo nice to eat ;v; reminds me of a simpler time.
- listened to music today! i cannot live without it. it makes my mood so much better when im stressed or irritated ;v;
- overall had a really good day despite running on 5 hours of sleep!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm playing catch up right now lol.

*December 21, 2021*

My submission for Pate's Playful Pageant has been accepted! I'm happy with the custom designs I made for it, even though I know I won't win anything.
*Feel free to skip this point. *I saw what appeared to be a *2008 Mercedes C63 AMG*! Very nice.
It was the winter solstice and I opened up New Leaf meaning that in game, it was dark for the entire day! Though I didn't spend as much time playing, I really liked how the lighting looked during the winter solstice.
*December 22, 2021*

Cleaning up the house bit by bit. I've been doing this with my sister for the past few days to ring in the new year. It feels so nice getting clutter out of the way and dusting off surfaces with a swiffer duster (not sponsored). Aside from a momentary use years ago, this is my first time using it and it feels so satisfying.
I booted up Gran Turismo 6 to play... And I was treated with jazzy Christmas music on the menu screen! Because of this, I ended up listening to it while browsing cars before heading to the track lol. I heard Jingle Bells, Silent Night, and We Wish You a Merry Christmas. Actually, this has been a thing since the fifth game (released in 2010) where Christmas music would be playing at this time of year (provided the console's time and date are correct), so this tradition in the series has been going on for over a decade now. *Here's a short compilation of Christmas music* if you ever want to have a listen to it. And when you open your presents too lol.
Clicked on the advent calendar for today and got a tin robot collectible as a result. Thanks, Justin!
I got some more work done for my Quilt design! I'm in the colouring phase and it looks good so far.


----------



## Midoriya

Today I’m happy that my day wasn’t ruined and I made it on time to work in the nick of time.


----------



## arikins

took a shower !


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm making good progress on my entry for Cally's Cozy Colors and prepping for my entry for Harvey's Feast!
☾ Another round of Skye Spies came out today!  I made a silly error and got tripped up for a bit, but I'm really enjoying this part of the event!
☾ All our Christmas lights were put up today!  I thought we were just going to have some outside, but my parents put some up indoors as well.  It feels so festive in here ;v;
☾ Got to play some Wintertide Miracles today and finished the last of the Christmas stories!  Very glad I saved Lupin's for last; I was feeling a bit down since yesterday evening, but this definitely cheered me up a bit, and his are always such a good note to wrap up on.  Looking forward to doing the Triangle Dates next!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

-Was able to get my medicine refilled and it didn't take as long as it usually does
-The ORG I'm in is going really well! Looks like I'm set to be in the final 3 with two other people I think would be deserving to win
-I've started to make some progress on things I was putting off for a long time which made me not feel well, like a vicious cycle. I'm starting to break it now
-I'm going to pack today and then go to a ski lodge for the weekend! It's my first time though so I'm nervous


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I have three days off in a row starting tomorrow. I don’t return to work again until Sunday evening. It’s a nice holiday break.
⬥ I got some orange juice. I’m happy because that carbonated water has been giving me a headache after drinking it, so I needed something else to drink before bed. I’m going to stop drinking that water.
⬥ I’m honestly not stressed at all today about anything. I just avoid thinking about things that could stress me out.
⬥ My dad picked me up some Swiss rolls. I’ve been craving those ever since I started thinking about the Yule Log. I’ve never had an actual Yule Log, but I am sure it would be delicious. It took me longer than I care to admit to realize the Yule Log collectible was based off a dessert. 



StarlitGlitch said:


> -The ORG I'm in is going really well! Looks like I'm set to be in the final 3 with two other people I think would be deserving to win


Nice job! Are you referring to the survivor game being held offsite ACC? I didn’t make it too far, lmao. It’s a bit too fast paced for me on Discord.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> Nice job! Are you referring to the survivor game being held offsite ACC? I didn’t make it too far, lmao. It’s a bit too fast paced for me on Discord.



Yes I am!! I was kind of wondering if you'd see this haha 
Yeah it's really different from being on ACC since most of the challenges are only 24 hours now. Before we could skip a day or two and be fine, I felt bad voting for you after you missed the mastermind challenge   
Tomorrow the final 3 will be set then we'll go into jury questions! It's been a wild ride...

And there might be a surprise for next season if you want to apply or watch


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday today!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Sophie23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Holla

Down to my last 30mins of work (yay for weird half day haha) then I'm done for the year. 

I'm so ready for the holidays to begin.


----------



## Autumn247

Sophie23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!!



Happy birthday!!


----------



## meo

Happy I'm finally done moving. All my muscles are so achey. Nothing but bed and baths for me for the rest the day.
Was also super happy getting the internet transferred and connected went really smooth.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2021



Sophie23 said:


> It’s my birthday today!!


Happy Birthday! Hope you get to celebrate it well!


----------



## ecstasy

i got some gen 4 mlp toys i am starting a collection


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am happy that CHRISTMAS IS HERE SOON. IM SO EXCITED TO HAVE FUN WITH MY FAMILY AND STAY HAPPY!!  I get to bake and cook A TON OF FOOD FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got two more presents wrapped. Only four more to go. I'll finish one day but my back is seriously protesting.
- I was really worried about my mom when I talked to her earlier today. This has been a difficult year for my family. But I talked to her again later this evening and she seemed to be doing better. She's thinking about taking in a stray kitten that's been hanging around her porch and I'm seeing her tomorrow for Christmas Eve.
- I got my beautiful Snowflake Glow Wand thanks to @LittleMissPanda! It's been my dream collectible for years, long before it came into existence, and I'm so very happy to have it. Now I can try to wrangle up enough Silver Bells to buy my own Snow Bunny. That would be a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I didn’t have to work today. I’m happy to have a few days off in a row to relax, even though I’ll just spend it browsing the forums. 
⬥ I’m very happy that I managed to find the lost episode of my favorite show and watch it, even if I had to change my VPN to Canada to access it.
⬥ My favorite show was on break but new episodes are starting in two weeks and I’m looking forward to that. It’s the only show I was ever invested in.
⬥ I picked up Keagan a lambchop for Christmas. He already has a bunch but they’re worn and torn. He always loves getting a new one.
⬥ I had KFC for lunch today. I had the famous bowl and there was quite a bit of chicken in it, more than there usually is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I listened to a lot of music today. I personally find jazz music to fit the winter season perfectly since it keeps me cozy in warm indoors.
For most of the day, I finally got to finish my quilt design! It's not accepted yet at the time of this post and I don't really mind if I have to edit it eventually, but the fact I somehow managed to muster up the skills and produce the amazing art I've done despite a couple of firsts is impressive to my standards. It looks so pretty and I'm very, VERY happy about it!


----------



## arikins

I GOT DREAMY BEAR PLUSSHHD FBJFHFJS


----------



## VanitasFan26

I went out for dinner with my parents and the place we went to was a Super Hibachi Buffet in Pleasant Hill, Georgia. The food there was so good.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My entry for Cally's Cozy Colors is coming along well!  I'm also nearly done preparing to do Harvey's Feast, and hoping to get that entry done soon too! ^^
☾ Got Leopold's photo in ACNH!
☾ Also got to play a little bit more Wintertide Miracles today!


----------



## dizzy bone

Finished discussing the salary for my new job yesterday, so I’m going to start next month finally!! I’ve been wanting to leave my current office for a while now so I’m excited. This kind of throws off my plans of going back home for at least another year… but right now I’m fine with this situation.


----------



## deana

I got the last of my items mailed out today which is such a relief. I know it won't get to my friend in time for Christmas but I feel better now that it is on it's way at least (and I already warned her about the lateness). I also got the okay from my boss that I can leave work a little early tomorrow


----------



## Neb

I enjoyed some visual novels, read a good book, and took a brisk walk! To finish off the day well, I made sure to take a long, hot shower.


----------



## Alienfish

My NT collab entry got accepted! 

Also celebrated xmas last night with mom hopefully I can just chill today.


----------



## Sophie23

Just having a relaxing day


----------



## hakutaku

Went to watch Spider-Man: No Way Home with my friend today and had a good time! Also bought the last remaining Christmas cards I needed to get as well as a bag of Maltesers as an extra gift for my mum


----------



## Dim

Christmas week was pretty brutal but it's finally over with.


----------



## EmmaFrost

- Feeling extremely grateful in general. Tbh I’m depressed and anxious and feeling a sense of doom but I’m making a concerted effort to focus on how lucky I am to have shelter, food, I was able to buy gifts for my partner and my mom, etc. 
- One of my gifts from my partner since today is my bday was a $100 apple gift card to buy series of my favorite shows. Being able to watch my fav shows more easily instead of fishing for DVDs is wonderful. I like watching the same stuff over and over, it provides comfort. One of the shows I got is Keeping Up Appearances. It’s the funniest thing ever. It’s a British show from the 90s that my parents introduced me to


----------



## TheDuke55

I didn't have work today, tomorrow, or for the next few days. So I can relax and do whatever I want! And celebrate the holiday with friends and family.

I also got finished a lot of the tbt Xmas events, which I've been meaning to get around to but haven't been able to due to my hectic work schedule.


----------



## Midoriya

I’m off work for the next three days.  :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm having a pleasant and quiet Christmas eve ☺


----------



## Autumn247

My sister and niece stopped by and we exchanged gifts.  It was nice to see them!  And they got to meet my cat for the first time.  Also my sister got a bag of treats for Miss Mustachio for Christmas which was really nice of her
My best friend sent me a gift, a leather Gryffindor Harry Potter journal with an Elder wand pen
My neighbor across the hall left me a Christmas card under my door, I went over and thanked her and wished her a merry Christmas
I spent a lot of time reading today, finished a book
I'm feeling very grateful and happy


----------



## ams

I got to tell a patient good news today in time for Christmas.

I spent a couple hours with my dad for Christmas Eve which I haven’t always been able to do so I’m very grateful for that.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I won a White Feather collectible! I wasn't expecting to win anything so this was a really nice surprise!
- I spent a nice Christmas Eve with my family. No drama, no fuss, and my mom was so happy to see that I bought back some of the antiques she sold earlier this year. I was glad to be able to give her something special this Christmas since it was her first one without my dad.
- I also spent some good quality time with my husband and my dog before going to my mom's place.
- And finally, I got all of my presents wrapped. I still have to ship out a few so they won't get them in time for Christmas, but at least the wrapping is all done.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm so happy to see my AC rep featured in the site banner!! ;v; Thank you so much to everyone who voted for my entry!
☾ I was finally able to complete my entries for Harvey's Feast and Cally's Cozy Colors!  Both were a lot of fun to do, and I'm also glad that I was able to finish them up before Christmas, since I'll probably be busy with a few other things over the next several days.
☾ Ordered some more colors of embroidery floss!  It'll be a teensy little late Christmas present for myself.
☾ I was able to get the Frost Egg!!!  It's been one of my dream collectibles for ages.


----------



## arikins

CHRISTMAS


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today's been pretty chill for me:

I went on a car stroll today with my sister and traveled to a couple of roads I haven't been to before. Thankfully, they are all connected to roads that I'm familiar with, so it's nice to know there are some alternate routes to take.
My dad told me to pick up some food from Swiss Chalet prior to leaving the house to drive. Let's just say he ordered lots of yummy food. After I got home, me and my family gathered together to eat and just had a good time. It's definitely made me full for the rest of the day and I'm very thankful for it. It's moments like these that I want to cherish for a very long time.
I played ACNH to give presents to my villagers for toy day. It touches my heart when I see my villagers feel happy from the gifts I give them. :')
Me and my sister watched the first two movies of Home Alone! It's a tradition that we watch the two movies every year and no matter how many times I see it, the funny moments still get me laughing really hard lol. We didn't stop there, though. Because of my sister's friend, we were also able to watch the Polar Express which I didn't watch in many years! I'm honestly surprised how a few people said it looked uncanny as it never crossed my mind that way. In fact, when I watched this movie at a younger age, I legit thought it was a live-action movie, even though there were many scenes that make it obvious that it's totally not the case. Regardless, I got lots of nostalgia from three of the movies I mentioned, and I always seem to find small details I've never noticed before.
I just wanna say to all that I wish you a happy holiday! ❄


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy about being able to celebrate Christmas Eve with my family and opening up all our presents and having our traditional Christmas Eve feast tonight! I'm also happy that I got my booster shot (Moderna) today!


----------



## ChocoPie22

I'm happy that tomorrow is Christmas!!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s Christmas!!! I’m spending it with family & friends because I took a test and I’m negative & my Mum is negative too! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## hakutaku

Having a nice, relaxed Christmas since my brother and his godfather can't come over this year (brother tested positive for COVID, but he's okay! ) Visited my grandparents, went home and opened presents. 

The new laptop I got from my parents is working great and I'm very happy with it


----------



## DaisyFan

I'm happy that today is Christmas, one of my favorite holidays!


----------



## Foreverfox

I absolutely love what I got for Christmas, and I'm looking forward to spending the evening with my husband!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• got some nice stuff for Christmas today, most notably a nice new harness for my dog which has a handle on the back and reflective material. I've also gotten a few really cool eeveelution GX cards from my friend and I'll be getting more soon!
• got to see my brother for a bit today and I gave him the gift I got for him, a beanie baby shark named Crunch (he really likes sharks). he loved it! I'm glad cause I'm on a tight budget rn.
• I binge watched all the AVGN Christmas specials so that was fun!
• I also watched The Santa Clause with my mom!
• I got to really appreciate my plushies today. I've ended up loving the spotted spaniel I just got way more than I thought I would, she's easily in like my top 10 plushies now. I'm thinking about drawing her ☺ (after my coloring page is done ofc)
• I absolutely love my new collectible lineup!! this new candy cane is awesome! I'm usually not a big fan of the candy canes but the purple one and pink one are fantastic


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been an amazing day, which is very rare for me to say!

- I had a wonderful small Christmas with my husband at home.
- My husband made a donation to the WWF in my name to adopt a whale shark! I'm the new proud mama to a beautiful shark swimming somewhere out in the ocean that can be protected because of his donation. And I got an adorable plush whale shark to pet and remind me of how much my husband knows me and loves me.
- We had a nice dinner with my husband's family and avoided any drama.
- Everybody seemed to love their presents.
- I still have a whole week off work to look forward to.



xSuperMario64x said:


> • got to see my brother for a bit today and I gave him the gift I got for him, a beanie baby shark named Crunch (he really likes sharks). he loved it! I'm glad cause I'm on a tight budget rn.


I have Crunch too! Good choice! Glad your brother loved it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

*I am glad it isn't super cold and snowy out today. Like I know it is Christmas and all, even I like to have a little snow out there, but I am just happy this year there isn't The cold makes me feel horrible. It has been raining here all day so it is pretty cozy. We have been home all day because my spouse is on call, so we didn't have any functions to go too. It is the first Christmas in a long time where I can just be at home and relax the whole day. Been wearing my new pjs that my parents got my last weekend. They are so soft and they properly fit because they haven't been washed a million times. *_*pj pants I have are over 5 years old and fleece so they did shrink over time I needed/s new ones for sure.*_


----------



## Shawna

This past week has been a blast, but a part of me is glad that it is over.  I LOVE Christmas get-togethers, don’t get me wrong, but family gatherings can be nerve-wracking for me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

just eating my inch-and-a-half thick leftover brownies. honestly do you need anything more in life


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been pretty boring and crummy for me, but @Shellzilla_515 cheered me up by playing Super Smash Brothers Ultimate and Animal Crossing: New Horizons with me.  We had a lot of fun playing Smash with items on and then got to have some coffee together at Brewster’s and listened to K.K. Slider together.  On top of everything else from other friends, it made my night.  



Spoiler: hangout pictures


----------



## Merielle

☾ Had a really lovely Christmas!!  My aunt was able to come and visit, and it was fun getting to spend some time with her!  I was also finally able to get her into Fall Guys, so now we have another game that we can play together from our own homes! c:
☾ We made a yule log this year! I've never had one before, but I've really wanted to for a while, and it was super good.  
☾ Found some new art of a few of my favorite characters!!
☾ I love my first candy cane collectible, and I also really enjoyed the last round of Skye Spies today!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Good day for me today!

Since so many people were celebrating Christmas, I decided to take this opportunity to go on a car stroll with my sister and mother. Wow, not a lot of cars out on the road and I'm glad I could just take the pleasure driving while listening to video game music! Granted, it was cloudy all the way through, but it definitely didn't dampen my mood. The stroll lasted for a couple of hours meaning I actually drove to different places in far distances.
*Feel free to skip this point. *Aside from a few cars I've already mentioned before, I managed to spot two new ones during my stroll! The first one is the *Porsche 718 Cayman GTS*! Eventually, I managed to spot what could very well be a *2003 Pontiac Vibe GT*. Ah yes, I saw an impressive looking car and then you have your average grocery getter lol.
Played a little bit of Ace Combat X - Skies of Deception.
I finally got to finish my submission for Cookie's Celebratory Compositions and it got accepted!
I played Smash Bros. Ultimate and New Horizons with *@Midoriya*! We were just having fun and having a laugh while chaos was happening in Smash Bros. Regardless of me losing a few matches I didn't care because I'm glad to have lifted up Midoriya's spirits! Eventually, we switched on over to New Horizons and had him visit my island. We both went to Brewster's and was pleasantly surprised a function exists where you sit down to relax, drink coffee together, and pay for others (it's only 400 bells that's really cheap)! After that, we went to K.K. and requested to play Drivin' which is my favourite song! Yes, Shellzilla, we get it, you like cars and driving lol. Overall, I'm glad to have made Midoriya feel much better today.


----------



## deana

Due to some circumstances I was unable to get my Christmas tree out of storage to set it up until today. It may seem silly to set up a Christmas tree on Christmas but I wanted to have it up at least for a little while this year and having it up makes me very happy


----------



## xara

i haven’t posted in here in like... 30 years lmao, but what better time to start posting again than christmas?! this was the first christmas my family and i have actually celebrated since 2012, and i had a really lovely time! 

• alize (my black & white kitten) was meowing outside my door this morning to be let in! i let her in, and we cuddled for a while before she decided to leave. she’s the sweetest, most cuddliest lil baby. 
• i also cuddled with mazikeen (my tabby kitten) this evening, which was unexpected as she doesn’t care for cuddles as much as her sister does, but i’m definitely not complaining! i love her so much. <3
• i typically only get and ask for money for christmas, but my parents got me some other stuff this year as well! my favourite gifts are definitely my new adidas t-shirt, lilo & stitch calendar and jack skellington funko pops, but i’m happy with and grateful for everything that i received! 


Spoiler: 🎄🎁
















[/





• hung out with my family for most of the day! we watched a movie and a few comedy specials on netflix, and played monopoly together! we consumed plenty of food and booze as well, of course, and lots of fun and laughs were had! it was my favourite part of the whole day. :’)
• obtained the holiday candy cane collectible for this year!! it’s by far my favourite one — i love the colour combo so much! i also obtained the nameless snowman collectible as well, and can’t wait to see what its final design and name? will be! 

*happy* *holidays*, *everyone**!*


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I enjoyed reading these posts here about how how everyone had a great holiday. It makes me happy hearing about the stuff everyone received.
⬥ I received my very first holiday candy cane, and the colors are perfect for it, as well. I really enjoyed the Christmas event this year.
⬥ I played my football game a lot during the few days off that I got. I’ve gotten a bit better at it and I’m really enjoying it.
⬥ I sold two items on eBay for over $200 and they are all boxed up and ready for shipment. I have to take them to the post office in the next few days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

was finally able to tap into my early bird instinct this morning, I left around 6:40am to go get my dog's food (since he was totally out and basically every place was closed yesterday) and I also got some milk for myself (I have to have 1% or fat free but my parents use whole milk) as well as more fried noodles! now I'm wide awake and feeling somewhat refreshed for once 

I have a few chores I need to do, like clean the litter boxes, but I'm hoping to take it easy today. here in a bit I'm gonna take my dog for a walk and try out his new harness, it seems to keep him from pulling pretty well but we can really put it to the test later. also need to work on my coloring page for the forum contest.


----------



## Alienfish

MiniPocketWorld said:


> *I am glad it isn't super cold and snowy out today. *


Same, still some snow here but definitely warmer which was good cause I had to go outside.

Feeling better today (fri/sat was a bit icky.. nothing serious but these weather changes i s2g and my jaw hurt).

Also yeah finally been having time to properly play Brilliant Diamond. Really slow compared to the first and I hate this "PURE remake" approach. Though kudos for actually surfing on a Bibarel LOL.


----------



## Firesquids

I finally found someone to date trade my purple star frag with!


----------



## Autumn247

I got the laundry done finally, now I just need to put it all away but my cat is sleeping on the laundry bag right now because it's warm from the clothes coming out of the dryer
I got some sleep this morning, thankfully.  I didn't get any sleep last night
I bought a few treats from the vending machine in my apartment building lobby, an oatmeal cream pie, a almond Hershey bar, and a Snickers
I'm enjoying some peppermint tea right now and trying to decide on what to read next
My kitty is laying on me right now while I watch YouTube videos (she just got off the laundry bag and came over to the bed)   ❤
Yesterday I ordered Chinese takeout and I still have some leftovers today, the crab Rangoon was amazing


----------



## Soigne

the person in front of me paid for my coffee this morning.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

⬥ I had a good time over the weekend skiing! It was my first time and I'm not good at sports so I was worried but I was able to go down the skii lift on the first day still. The second day the weather was really bad so I couldn't actually slide, I had to push myself down the slopes for the most part but it was still a good experience
⬥ The weekend trip made me feel revitalized. I felt a renewed energy and was able to do some productive things when I got back and my mood overall is quite good. I had been lacking drive for a long time before the trip but I feel better now, which I wasn't expecting and it feels amazing! I was also able to go to bed early and wake up early which makes me more productive. I feel like I'm going to be able to focus more on the things that matter to me  
⬥I was a bit like, "ugh, I have all this positive energy but now I have to work..." but then I remembered I only have 2 days of work this week!! (most offices in Japan are closed Dec 29-Jan 3)
⬥I did make it to final 3 for the org, I'm satisfied no matter what happens now!
⬥I think I'm getting better reaching out to and getting to know people. I'm going to work on setting up plans each day for winter break


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I've been feeling rough, but I am happy about a few things.

- So far, at least, there has been no family crisis today.
- I have a chiropractor appointment tomorrow and I need it desperately. I think I've hurt my back in a different way because none of the usual treatments are working. Instead of the typical muscle pain, I think I might have an issue with a disc or a nerve this time and it's been keeping me awake at nights. So I'm very glad my chiropractor is open tomorrow and I already had an appointment scheduled.


----------



## Shoutarous

It's almost my one year with my boyfriend!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I already posted today but I was able to make a couple of people very happy tonight by uniting them with their dream collectibles, so that made me happy too!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We are done with Christmas this year. The only thing left is a movie event which I won't be attending. If it ends up being at my house because of ticket times, then I just have to make a few things to eat and that is it.
Also, a family event went pretty smoothly/well and the kids liked their stuff I got them alot.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got a lot of gaming in today!  I made some more progress accolade hunting in Dragon Quest XI S and also played a little bit more of Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team!
☾ I was able to do some reading today as well!  It's been a while since I was able to, and especially since I was able to read more than a page or two at a time, so it was nice! ^^


----------



## xara

excuse the late night post, i just woke up from a nap . i was really exhausted for some reason today, but otherwise i had a fairly decent day! ^_^

*•* watched _don’t look up_ with my parents and really enjoyed it! it’s apparently received mixed reviews so far, but i enjoyed it a lot and it even made me laugh! i also really liked how the ending was executed, despite how sad it was. i definitely recommend it. :’)
*•* cuddled with both of my kittens today, and alize (my black and white kitten) meowed outside my door to be let in again. she’s been doing this more often recently and it’s so cute. her meows are so tiny. 
*•* mazikeen (my tabby kitten) also meowed when given her nightly treat — i wasn’t expecting it, but man was it adorable. they’re both so cuteee. 
*•* obtained the leif collectible, which was one of my dream collectibles!!! thank you again, @KittenNoir!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just treated myself to Sasha and Shino's amiibo cards from the same eBay seller that I bought Ione from so I can continue with having my dream villager line up (although I'm still deciding whether or not to get Marshal later on as well).


----------



## meo

Happy to be off work and going to go furniture searching today. Hopefully will find a decent couch. 
Also got matched a therapist today and scheduled my first therapy appointment with them so I'm happy for that.


----------



## Soigne

Soigne said:


> the person in front of me paid for my coffee this morning.


...and this happened again this morning! plus i'm finally going back to work after having the last 4 days off, which doesn't sound like something i should be happy about but i am so ready to stop feeling so useless at home.


----------



## Snowesque

I'd a jury summon this month & every trial was canceled.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I finally got some decent sleep late this morning.
- I had a chiropractor visit this afternoon and my back is starting to feel a bit better.
- My husband's friend made a surprise visit and brought presents for us. It was completely unexpected and I don't know him that well, but he gave me some Animal Crossing socks, which was really sweet.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My art from the secret santa exchange made my day. Thank you so much *@Mistreil* for the art! I love how you incorporated a Croconaw and a hockey stick! It’s perfect. 
⬥ My favorite YouTuber started streaming immediately after I clocked out from work, so I was able to watch.
⬥ I slept very well last night. It was one of my better sleeps!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My parents and I got our vaccine boosters today!  Thankfully the side effects are still fairly mild so far, but I'm mainly just happy to have gotten that extra bit of protection.
☾ The embroidery floss I ordered arrived a day early! ^^ It was really great timing; I thought working on another bracelet would be a good low-energy activity that would still keep my arm moving.  I even got to hang out in a really nice, chill livestream while I was working on it.


----------



## Suntide

My request to change my hours at work from 9a-6p to 8a-5p was finally approved. Now when I leave, the sun will still be out!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I started cross stitching. It was something my mom always did, but I never got around to it even though I really love cross stitched things. So I am finally "learning" it. I watched mom so much as a kid, I pretty much know "how" so I am going through it pretty quickly.


----------



## dizzy bone

I adopted my coworkers cat, who was previously the “office cat”, because he couldn’t take her back to Korea with him when he quit. I’ve been working on slowly getting my cat-hating beagle to accept her for about a month now.. and this week I’ve finally made substantial progress!! After lots of face time together sharing treats from behind my door, today she was able to spend a whole hour inside my room with the cat without barking or growling. I’m excited for them to be able to be near each other without constant supervision but I know I have to be patient and take it slow. But the future looks bright


----------



## xara

another late night post since i once again fell asleep when do i _not_ fall asleep, though? , but i had another fairly decent day again! ^_^

• read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed!
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me! she also got into my room while i was still in bed, climbed on top of me, and purred into my ear. it was so calming and adorable. 
• alize and i cuddled this evening as well! <3


Spoiler: baby









• watched the first 2 episodes of _chucky_ — it’s pretty interesting so far! the _child’s play_ movies are some of my favourites, so i was super excited when i heard they were making a tv series and that brad dourif would once again be voicing chucky!
• played monopoly with my family! i didn’t win, but it was still fun. :’)


----------



## Princess Mipha

- Getting a bit more rest now, since we started to put the baby to bed at 21h
- Got some really nice christmas presents
- Found a new "hobby".. collecting Animal Crossing amiibo cards. So far got super lucky with Series 5!
- Making my Dad happy everytime he sees a picture of my baby


----------



## S.J.

It's coming to the end of the year, so I thought I'd stop by one of my favourite threads to share why I'm happy today, but it really encompasses some things I'm grateful for this year on TBT! 


I have met some really amazing people on TBT. Not everyone is in this thread, but you are all wonderful and I appreciate you! ❤


This year, seeing all the amazing art in The Museum sparked my interest in digital art (and reinvigorated my interest in art in general). You are all so talented, and I will continue to work hard, so that one day I can hope to be as incredible as you!


The TBT events have been amazing! I've really loved working with so many of you, and I've enjoyed pushing my creative boundaries! My favourite thing about these events is challenging myself in the tasks, and being completely inspired by everyone else's entries! I'm so thankful to the staff for their hard work this year. 


Particularly around this festive season, I have received so much love from you all, that I don't even know! *Where did this come from?!?!* ❤❤❤ I have received so many pieces of amazing art as gifts this year, from @shendere @King koopa @SpaceTokki77 @Roxxy @xara @peachsaucekitty @your local goomy and @Dunquixote ! I've also received some amazing art from @/lana and @/your local goomy in the DTUAY thread, and from @/Zeppeli during Secret Santa! Every piece of art was so beautiful, and thoughtful, and generous, and I so appreciate them all (you can see most of them in my "about" section!). Thank you so much! ❤


I also have to thank the lovely @Foreverfox for gifting me a Jingle Doll collectible, the beautiful @Roxxy for gifting me a Chocolate Cake, and @King koopa for gifting me a Green Jellyfish! ❤ Thank you as well to all of the wonderful people who gifted me Christmas Lights!  I loved reading all of the messages! ❤❤

This isn't a comprehensive list, but I just wanted to mention some of the things I'm feeling grateful for!  I sent out drawings to some of you on Christmas day, but I'm _so slow_ at drawing and wanted to send out more, so I'm going to keep working on this. ❤ 

I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year! ❤


----------



## shendere

S.J. said:


> It's coming to the end of the year, so I thought I'd stop by one of my favourite threads to share why I'm happy today, but it really encompasses some things I'm grateful for this year on TBT!
> 
> 
> I have met some really amazing people on TBT. Not everyone is in this thread, but you are all wonderful and I appreciate you! ❤
> 
> 
> This year, seeing all the amazing art in The Museum sparked my interest in digital art (and reinvigorated my interest in art in general). You are all so talented, and I will continue to work hard, so that one day I can hope to be as incredible as you!
> 
> 
> The TBT events have been amazing! I've really loved working with so many of you, and I've enjoyed pushing my creative boundaries! My favourite thing about these events is challenging myself in the tasks, and being completely inspired by everyone else's entries! I'm so thankful to the staff for their hard work this year.
> 
> 
> Particularly around this festive season, I have received so much love from you all, that I don't even know! *Where did this come from?!?!* ❤❤❤ I have received so many pieces of amazing art as gifts this year, from @shendere @King koopa @SpaceTokki77 @Roxxy @xara @peachsaucekitty @your local goomy and @Dunquixote ! I've also received some amazing art from @/lana and @/your local goomy in the DTUAY thread, and from @/Zeppeli during Secret Santa! Every piece of art was so beautiful, and thoughtful, and generous, and I so appreciate them all (you can see most of them in my "about" section!). Thank you so much! ❤
> 
> 
> I also have to thank the lovely @Foreverfox for gifting me a Jingle Doll collectible, the beautiful @Roxxy for gifting me a Chocolate Cake, and @King koopa for gifting me a Green Jellyfish! ❤ Thank you as well to all of the wonderful people who gifted me Christmas Lights!  I loved reading all of the messages! ❤❤
> 
> This isn't a comprehensive list, but I just wanted to mention some of the things I'm feeling grateful for!  I sent out drawings to some of you on Christmas day, but I'm _so slow_ at drawing and wanted to send out more, so I'm going to keep working on this. ❤
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year! ❤


I'm glad you had such a wonderful experience here this year and I hope you continue to have many more here and irl. It's always nice to give free art to people that genuinely enjoy and appreciate it so it was really my pleasure. Happy early birthday as well, and I wish you a happy new year ♡


----------



## Autumn247

I slept really well 
I got to give my friend his Christmas present today since we didn’t get to see each other on Christmas Day. He liked it so I’m glad 
My kitty has been being a sweetheart as usual  
It’s almost a new year, I’m excited and have a lot of goals I’d like to accomplish 
I’m excited for the NYE countdown in ACNH on Friday 
I’m finally ordering a copy of Pokémon Shining Pearl! So happy about this  
I’ve been looking at some images of haircuts online and I think I found one I like, I’m gonna get my hair cut in a couple weeks. It will be nice having shorter hair, my long hair has become a pain to deal with, especially in the mornings
I feel a lot better than I did the other day. Migraine and nausea are gone thankfully


----------



## Shawna

1. I had a good time doing a YouTube livestream with my close online friends
2. The OLED switch my dad ordered came in today


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy about a few things today:

- I didn't have to work.
- The weather has been nice lately. It doesn't feel like winter at all.
- My husband and I were able to schedule appointments for our Covid booster tomorrow evening.
- I have a chiropractor appointment and a massage therapy appointment tomorrow.
- I had a nice, warm shower and I'm wearing my new sloth pajamas that I got for Christmas.


----------



## Suntide

I lost 50 pounds this year!


----------



## King koopa

I'm happy that @S.J. really enjoyed my art I made for her, and the green jellyfish as a prize for one of my contests!


----------



## xara

i truthfully didn’t have the best day today and am feeling a bit anxious and stressed out atm, but there’s still some stuff that i’m happy about. :’)

• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten) a few times today, and she meowed at me as well! 
• watched a few more episodes of _chucky_ with my dad, and it’s getting a lot more interesting! i’m hoping we’ll continue watching it tomorrow as i’m very eager to see what happens next aha. 
*•* i watched a new episode of _1000 lb. sisters_, one of my guilty pleasure shows, as well!


----------



## Sophie23

I ordered a new smart watch with my Christmas money & hopefully I’ll be able to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xara said:


> i truthfully didn’t have the best day today and am feeling a bit anxious and stressed out atm, but there’s still some stuff that i’m happy about. :’)
> 
> • cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten) a few times today, and she meowed at me as well!
> • watched a few more episodes of _chucky_ with my dad, and it’s getting a lot more interesting! i’m hoping we’ll continue watching it tomorrow as i’m very eager to see what happens next aha.
> *•* i watched a new episode of _1000 lb. sisters_, one of my guilty pleasure shows, as well!


One of the things I miss from this thread is your regular posts here. I'm not sure what has happened in the past two months since I was on a hiatus at the time, but it's great to see you being around here again!

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a mix of things that happened both from yesterday and this morning:

My mom had an appointment to go to and drove to the location where she needed to be. Despite booking an appointment at a set time the day before, she ended up finishing very early! In fact, she was done before the appointment time I set up over the phone!
Ate some food in the afternoon that made me full.
*Feel free to skip this point*. I have already mentioned this car before, but I was so shocked to see it again that I suddenly stopped talking while me and my mom were having a conversation lol. It's the *Nissan Skyline GT-R R35*! After that, an elusive *1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse* appeared. Not long after, I then saw a *1998 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am*. Interesting design I must say.
Cleaned my house a bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I started cross stitching. It was something my mom always did, but I never got around to it even though I really love cross stitched things. So I am finally "learning" it. I watched mom so much as a kid, I pretty much know "how" so I am going through it pretty quickly.


I do a lot of cross stitching too, it's time consuming but also very relaxing. have fun with it!


I inadvertently came out to the exec director of the symphony I'm interning for, as non-binary/trans-masc and aro-ace and he and his wife fully support me! I'm so relieved, cause I'm always afraid of how people will react when I tell them, especially older folk (my dad threw a fit when I told him I'm trans and I still haven't told anyone else in his family, they're all very conservative/traditional). now hopefully they will be more apt to use the correct pronouns and back me up, that would be amazing  

also forgot to mention, I absolutely love the art I got from the secret santa art trade! @/Flicky drew my Toucat and I'm so happy, i've never gotten art if her besides what I've drawn so I just love it sm  

also also my dog has been sleeping in my bed the last few days and even though sometimes he crushes me or tries to push me off the bed, I really like having a warm body to cuddle up to so I'm not as cold ☺


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

xSuperMario64x said:


> I do a lot of cross stitching too, it's time consuming but also very relaxing. have fun with it!



I am having fun with it. It is kinda addicting but I kinda wonder if that is just me in general. When I start something, I don't like stopping until it is finished... so I can often find myself stuck in something for hours upon hours on end, and not bothered by it except calling duties that exist because reality lol. Hyper focusing I suppose. So I think I am going to keep to things that are small mostly for the sanity of my spouse. There are some pretty cute things online.


----------



## hakutaku

I finished watching Azumanga Daioh today, I love watching older anime and it was a cute, nostalgic series for me since I remember watching clips of it on YouTube when I was a kid, I'm glad I finally watched it properly. 

I  recently finished The Wise Man's Fear by Patrick Rothfuss, which brings the total of books I read this year up to 4 (better than last year, when I read 0 books)! I'm happy I got back into reading, it's a fun, useful hobby that I used to really enjoy. I think one of my New Years resolutions will be to read all the unread books on my bookshelf. I'm now currently reading Wuthering Heights. 

Also ate a large slice of chocolate yule log with my coffee and am currently contemplating buying a new skirt


----------



## Autumn247

I managed to walk to the store without having a panic attack which is a huge deal because I've been struggling a lot with leaving the house lately because I keep having panic attacks when I'm in public away from home. 

My mood is very good today too


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got myself a new pair of 14k gold studded earrings, all my other studs were making my ears hurt. these have cubic zirconia too so they're really sparkly and colorful ☺

also haven't been feeling overly hungry today like I usually do so that's nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a chiropractor appointment and a massage and my back is starting to feel better again.
- I decided to mute my phone for the rest of the day and it really helped me get my stress under control.
- I got my Covid booster shot.
- I had a really good dinner.
- It didn't start raining until after we got home tonight.


----------



## xara

i’m pretty tired and definitely ready for bed, but today was thankfully better than yesterday! ^_^

• i went to the bathroom early this morning and came back to find alize (my black and white kitten) laying on my bed, waiting for me. she meowed when she saw me as well, which made the moment even more adorable. we also cuddled this morning while i played new horizons. <3 
• speaking of new horizons, i stepped out of my comfort zone and sold my turnips on someone else’s island. my mental state has left me feeling more anxious and reluctant to interact with other people than usual, so i’m proud of myself for pushing myself a bit today. :’)
• received a super sweet message from @mouthrat!! i wasn’t expecting it at all, but it  made my day. :’D
• managed to vacuum my room a bit.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> One of the things I miss from this thread is your regular posts here. I'm not sure what has happened in the past two months since I was on a hiatus at the time, but it's great to see you being around here again!



aa this makes me so happy :’). i took a bit of a hiatus myself as i’ve been dealing with really bad grief and depression after losing my cat, but i’m really happy to be posting in here again! i’ve missed seeing your posts, and everyone else’s, as well.


----------



## Dim

I finally got to see the new Spider Man :]


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My favorite show is returning on January 5th and I’m really excited. I’ve been a fan of the show for years and it’s my guilty pleasure.
⬥ I have two days in a row off from work this week. I plan on spending it by playing my football game, which I am really enjoying.
⬥ My little cousin visited me at work today and I swear I’m twice her age and she is taller than me. I can’t believe how mature she looks for a lack of a better word. When I was her age, I looked like a midget lmao.
⬥ One of my coworkers told me happy birthday. For context, I have Friday off this week because the store manager thought it was my birthday and decided to give me off, but it was a misunderstanding. My birthday is really in two weeks, but I still appreciate the thought, nonetheless.
⬥ I’m going to be seeing my favorite dog tomorrow, Keagan. He really liked his new lambchop, which is most likely destroyed by now. He chews on those things so vigorously. I can’t wait to see him tomorrow night!


----------



## Sprinklebun

I’m happy to have made it through this year with relatively good health. It’s definitely something I took for granted pre-pandemic.

I’m happy to have made it through graduate school. I finished this past August and it just feels so good to be *done*. Also, I’m back to reading for pleasure vs. assignment and it’s really nice!

I’m happy to be starting a new job next month. It’s in a level 2 trauma hospital, completely different than the work I’m in now (psychotherapy) but I really can’t wait to get started. I love new experiences and challenges! I also love making a difference in people’s lives.

Overall, it’s been a great year of new experiences for me. I’m really looking forward to 2022! Hope everyone has a happy new year


----------



## ecstasy

i redrew a meme with a character i like and a large fnaf meme account on twitter retweeted it and it got SO much attention and one of my favorite fnaf artists ever liked it and im in literal  shock


----------



## Princess Mipha

I just bought two Tamagotchis in nearly perfect condition for not expensive at all, yay!!


----------



## skarmoury

Wrote a lot in my case paper today after procrastinating for so long -w- at this rate I might actually finish the paper tomorrow or on New Year's, just in time for draft submission on January 2!
I'm feeling really happy and productive so I'm rewarding myself by playing Brilliant Diamond tonight.


----------



## mouthrat

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ My favorite show is returning on January 5th and I’m really excited. I’ve been a fan of the show for years and it’s my guilty pleasure.


currently i can't even find where to watch the next few seasons of my favorite show T_T i envy you


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I finally slept well last night. It's been over a week since I've gotten more than a few hours of sleep and I desperately needed it.
- I've been feeling a bit yucky all day due to getting my Covid booster yesterday, but the symptoms are finally starting to ease up. Fingers crossed, I should feel better by tomorrow morning.
- I've kept my phone on mute again all day and I really think it's helping reduce my stress. I still check it regularly, but I'm not being constantly interrupted while I'm trying to relax.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist, we're making some changes with my meds
I have some lemon sorbet scented wax melting in my Scentsy wax warmer and it smells amazing 
I'm wearing my new Bath and Body Works "In The Stars" body lotion and it smells great too
Tomorrow is New Years Eve, excited because I'm ordering a pizza and buffalo wings
My kitty is being very sweet, she took a nap with me earlier 
I'm getting my cat a couple new toys and a scratching post
I'm ordering Pokémon Shining Pearl


----------



## xara

heading off to bed early hopefully lol as i had a bit of a rough day today, but there’s still some stuff i’m happy about. 

*•* alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me a few times today <3. i also played with her and mazikeen (my tabby kitten) tonight. :’)
*•* my mom got me 2 tiny tins of quality street chocolate!!!! quality street chocolate is my absolute _favourite_, and is one of my favourite parts of the holiday season as well, so i’m super happy that it went on sale and that my mom was kind enough to get me some!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

The past week for me has been getting pretty hectic since me and my family keeps cleaning up things around the house to prepare for the new year. It's gradually getting crazier and tomorrow will go up to 100 real quick LOL. I'm not quite sure if I remember everything that made me happy so here goes:

*Feel free to skip this point. *While I picked up my mother from work, I spotted a *2013 Hyundai Genesis Coupe*! You may have tried to sneak your way through the traffic, but I can still see you!
I completed more TBT Holiday events for 'Sydney's Seasonal Signatures' and 'Harvey's Feast'. I also managed to complete 'Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile' the day before. They haven't been approved yet but considering that the new year is very close, I wouldn't blame them at all if the approval process is slow because we all got something to do, right?
Somewhat staying on topic with the event, I'm happy with how my profile picture and signature turned out, especially the former I really hope I used that word correctly. Blue and Poliwag looking up smiling are just too cute.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I managed to wake up early today to go see my favorite dog. I’m also going to see Keagan again on Saturday morning if I wake up early enough.
⬥ I caught up on a few YouTube videos today and had a relatively relaxing day today and got a good bit of cleaning done.
⬥ I got paid early from my job which is a godsend because I wasn’t paying attention to my bank account and realized I didn’t have enough in there for an automatic payment due at the end of the month. Thanks to the super early pay, I won’t be overdrafting by accident. I sent a little too much to my savings a few days ago. I wasn’t supposed to get paid until Saturday, which is in January.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> -snip-


I do like your avatar. It makes me smile when I see it around the forum!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Been taking it easy the past few days, and I've gotten a lot of gaming in!  I'm making good progress in DQXI S and I'm almost through with all the triangle dates in Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~!
☾ I think I'm about fully recovered from my booster!  Going to take it easy a little while longer just to be safe, but thankfully my side-effects were pretty mild anyway.
☾ Technically a couple days ago now, but I ordered some merch with some of the money I got for Christmas!  I'm gonna save the rest for anything new that catches my eye.
☾ I feel like I've been doing a bit better mentally recently—I'm not quite as conflict-averse when it comes to fiction as I was a little while ago, and I've gotten more comfortable with chatting in livestreams and such.  It used to take me forever to work up the courage to join in chat conversations, but I'm getting there much quicker now! ^^


----------



## Sophie23

I picked up my new smart watch today just letting charge before I use it.
And tomorrow I’m making my new island on new horizons


----------



## TheDuke55

I have off for a few days and I got some movies and games I want to play. I got Pokemon Diamond, Metroid Dread, and Skyward Sword. I also got a few Batman animated movies. I don't know about you all, but this is how I plan to spend my New Years Eve...lol

I also organized my closet and decluttered/threw away stuff I didn't need anymore. It feels great to open my closet and have so much room opened. Still a ways to go though. 

I am restoring an old antique chest so that I can store some of the stuff in it. It's going to look great when it's done. It's been a long grueling process because of how the original owner let it get so dirty, moldy, rusty, ect. Slowly chipping away at that and all the metal is now shiny! I tried all sorts of easy DIY for rust removal, but none of it worked. Had to finally spend countless hours with a dremel knocking off the rust/patina/paint? Don't even know what the grungy stuff was. I should share a picture of before and after someday.



Kane said:


> I finally got to see the new Spider Man :]


That's awesome! I really want to see that one, but my sister and I like to watch the movies together. It's kind of a tradition now, so just waiting for her to have a bit more free time.

@Croconaw Nice! What show is this? I never find out when my favorite shows are coming back and I always miss the first episode or so. I missed the first episode of Primal because of this, but thankfully they played the first one after the second episode of the 2nd half of season 1.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Discovered language learning apps on my phone last night. 

Now I can slowly learn another language over time. _Not sure why I didn't think of looking before...._


----------



## hakutaku

My new skirt arrived today much earlier than expected, and it fits great! It's a black pleated tennis skirt, which is something I've wanted for a while, so glad to add it to my wardrobe.

It's New Year's Eve and I'll be seeing my brother for the first time in ages! Our mum's making cottage pie (one of my childhood fav foods) and I've been enjoying the  anime I started, it's super cute and relaxing (Maiko-san Chi no Makanai-san). Also got half-way through reading Wuthering Heights last night too


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am happy because 2022 is almost here! Maybe we can all be happy and kinder this year!! I am so happy that everyone in my family is safe and I hope luck to everyone for the new year! I am also beyond happy because my mother made broccoli and chicken stir fry with rice!! I love it!


----------



## Romaki

I got a new beanie that looks good, so that's nice.


----------



## King koopa

Not much but here we are!
-Yesterday I got meowser on the first free pull in mario kart tour! I was already saving rubies for him, so I glad I got him without spending anything! Also doing really well on the ranked cup (currently in first place) so that's nice!
-Started working on some more art of hoppy and I like how it's turning out!
-I think I'm just about halfway done with persona 5 strikers, which I got for Christmas, and I'm having lots of fun with the game! It's really fun, and I like how they changed how you battle from the original and royal.
-Decorated my campsite in pocket camp, and I'm happy how it looks! I also happen to have a lot of leaf tickets, so hopefully I can snag one of the reissued new years items as well! (Especially that ferris wheel, forgot what's it's called but I really want it and hopefully I can get it!)


----------



## DaisyFan

- I know that Christmas is over, but I bought a faux fur yarn so I can finish crocheting my Santa hat.
- Ball drop at Times Square, NYC is back tonight, so I am looking forward to see it on TV!


----------



## Ingrid

I started a new island after a year of being player two on my daughters island. I decided yeah it was alot to lose after a year of playing acnh to start over but glad I did its amazing how quickly you can make an island ur own feels strange being my own island representative.


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh I forgot to mention that I did all the Xmas events (or most) and got enough for a snowbunny.



Mr_Keroppi said:


> I am happy because 2022 is almost here! Maybe we can all be happy and kinder this year!!


*Proceeds to write a vicious twitter post for why we can't do that.*

Jokes aside (even though it's sad that is how Twitter would behave) that sounds great! That meal sounds amazing. Wish I had something like that. I've been eat salted ham for days because there was so much left over from Xmas and no one wanted it. Kind of sick of it now.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy that tomorrow is January. I don’t like the winter months, but that means December is over and done with.
⬥ I should be getting paid from eBay in a few days from those two packages I mailed out. The payouts are daily for me so it shouldn’t be too long. 
⬥ I stayed up a bit later last night and slept in, but not late enough that it was a complete waste of a day off.
⬥ I will have the chance to run the vacuum today and clean a bit. I prefer to do stuff like this on my day off.

@TheDuke55 - The show I’m referring to is Catfish. It’s pretty much the only television show that I watch now. I’m not a huge fan of any other show.


----------



## Autumn247

I ordered pizza and buffalo wings from Dominos
I ordered Pokémon Shining Pearl, and a scratching post for my cat
Got a bunch of good deals on some eBooks I've wanted for awhile
It's almost night so I can go to sleep somewhat soon hopefully.  Thankful because I have been up since yesterday morning due to insomnia and am exhausted
I'm going to _try _to at least play a little bit of ACNH before I go to sleep to see the countdown event


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I'm happy because!

- I got paid today. I bought some things from Bath&Body Works because they're having a semi-annual sale! I was so happy that everything was decently priced. I also got some stuff for my 2022 bullet journal. My sister @Azzy will be doing this with me as well. I got both of our journals from a site called Notebook Therapy. I bought some materials (stamps, washi tape, stickers, etc) from Etsy. I also bought the guy I'm talking to a little Build-a-Bear plushie to add to the care package I'll be giving to him when I meet him in person!
- Although I'm still pretty ill, I was able to complete a few trades from my storage shop! I'm glad I had enough energy to do so.
- I have not ran a fever today except for this morning! After taking a fever reducer my temperature has been around 98 all day besides this morning.
- Had some chicken broth for breakfast. It was really good and soothed my throat. I also had 3 glasses of orange juice to try to stay hydrated, lol. I also drank plenty of water!
- I put peppermint essential oil in my diffuser to fend off the nausea I've been feeling recently.
- My brother came over today! I'm so happy to see him, but I feel bad because he's also sick ;v;
- The first volume of the JJK manga I was supposed to get for Christmas came today! :3 I finally have the first 3 volumes now c:
- I was happy my boss let me take today off because I was still very sick. I feel bad though because according to my dad they were very busy today.
- Anddd to top it all off.. It's New Years Eve! Hoping I can spend it with my semi-partner teehee c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night and was able to sleep late this morning. I'm finally starting to feel rested again.
- The side effects from my Covid booster have all faded and I'm feeling back to normal again.
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor today and a good massage.
- I changed up my avatar and signature and bought a new backdrop from the shop. I've been wanting to use this backdrop for a while but I didn't think it went with my Grinch theme.
- I have nowhere to go and nothing planned for the next three days. I'm hoping to just rest and enjoy the long weekend.
- 2021 is finally ending! I'm not expecting 2022 to magically be better all of a sudden, but any improvement over 2021 would be nice.
- Tomorrow is my dog's birthday! He'll be six years old!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had a nice lunch with the fam. I made a baller chicken Caesar salad, it had cranberries and croutons and all that


----------



## xara

i’m not sure how much sense this’ll make since i’ve done 7 shots lmao, but happy new year, everyone! i know this year has been a mess for pretty much everyone, so i hope 2022 is much kinder than 2021 was and that you all have an amazing year. 

my new year’s eve got off to a bad start, but thankfully it got better as the day progressed! ^_^

• watched a tiktok video that made me laugh. 
• one of my favourite fanfic writers published a new story, and it was pretty good! i enjoyed reading it.
• finished watching _chucky_ with my dad! i honestly really enjoyed it a lot, and can’t wait for s2 to come out next year! this year?
• cuddled with both my kittens, and mazikeen (my tabby kitten) licked both my face and my fingers. it was adorable. i love them so much. 
• was able to help out my “tucker’s toasty tavern trivia” team quite a bit! i’m usually useless when it comes to trivia, so i’m really happy that i was actually able to be of help this time. :’)
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• helped my dad make dinner and wash the dishes afterwards. 



Croconaw said:


> @TheDuke55 - The show I’m referring to is Catfish. It’s pretty much the only television show that I watch now. I’m not a huge fan of any other show.



aye, i love _catfish_!



LadyDestani said:


> - Tomorrow is my dog's birthday! He'll be six years old!



happy birthday to your dog!! i hope they have an amazing day. give them a pet for me.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I GOT THE FREDDIE BENSON COUNTDOWN TIMED RIGHT! he opened us up to 2022!


----------



## _Rainy_

I got them some New Year’s Eve treats


----------



## Mr_Persona

I was able to help out in my group for the event and l had fun. Also happy that i made an eyepatch yesterday for my doll because her eye actually broke and l didn't want to look at her with a hole in her head.


----------



## Sophie23

I love my new watch 

and today I’m gonna start my new island Paree once my Switch is fully charged


----------



## Soigne

I had a really rough day yesterday, but I got some decent sleep after celebrating New Years on Animal Crossing and I treated myself to some new skincare products today. Choosing to focus on myself this year and not worry about the future nearly as much as I have been.


----------



## Autumn247

Instead of getting the physical copy of Pokémon Shining Pearl, I went ahead and got the digital copy and started playing last night because I was feeling inpatient and didn't want to wait for the physical to be shipped to me.  Anyway, it's awesome!  Such nostalgia!  I'll probably buy a physical copy eventually but that won't be any time soon. 
I bought the first season of the show Chucky, excited to watch it because I love the Chucky movies and horror things in general
I did 2 loads of laundry today, and took out the trash.  May not seem like much but that's a win for me in terms of me feeling depressed lately and having a hard time motivating myself to do things 
I gave my kitty some of her Temptations treats yesterday to celebrate New Year's Eve  
I slept! finally got some good sleep 
Started watching season 2 of The Witcher


----------



## Suntide

I played Mario Party Superstars with some friends and won by a landslide! 2022 is gonna be my year now!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and I got to sleep late.
- I wished my mom a Happy New Year's and she seemed to be doing well. I worry about her.
- I had a pretty relaxing day at home but still got a few things done.
- I think I gave my sweet pupper a nice birthday today. He got lots of attention all day. We took a walk, he got a bully stick to chew on and some extra treats, then he snuggled up with us on the couch while we watched a movie.



Spoiler: My pup


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today, I'm happy because...

- Despite having COVID and being unable to go out, my mom picked up some things from the store for me... She got me some chocolate, some allergy medicine (until I can get mine refilled from the pharmacy), Starbucks, and an at-home COVID test that I can take in a couple of days to see if I'm still positive. My boss expects me to come into work on Wednesday bc I guess protocol is you only have to quarantine 5 days now??? 
- I'm FINALLY going to satisfy my rotisserie chicken craving tomorrow ;v; My dad said he'd get me one in the morning.. I'm so excited. For the past few days I've been living off of ramen and canned chicken-noodle soup. I want a rotisserie chicken. LOL.
- Got to sleep in with my Pochacco plushie.. I love sleeping so much, especially when I'm sick.
- My dad brought me ice-cream earlier to help soothe my throat ;w;


----------



## Merielle

☾ This was technically yesterday, but I was too tired to post after staying up late, eheh. My Shinx Sitting Cutie plush arrived!! Shinx is one of my all-time favorite Pokemon and I've wanted a plush of one forever, but have never been able to find one, so I'm super glad to finally have this little fella. 
☾ Yesterday and today, I really enjoyed the New Year's festivities in New Horizons and New Leaf!  This was my first Countdown event in New Horizons, and it was very cute. ^^ I actually started playing New Leaf on New Year's Eve a couple years ago, so it was my second anniversary as mayor—I still have one of my starting villagers, Tom, and talking to him about the Countdown already feels very nostalgic ahahah.
☾ Also! I was born in the year of the tiger, so I was happy to get the zodiac tiger figurine in both games as well.


----------



## xara

my first late night post of 2022 since i spent most of the day sleeping lmao, but my day was pretty good!  probably because i was unconscious for most of it LOL.

• 2021 is finally over! this past year has been an absolute nightmare for me due to my mother’s illness and the loss of both my grandmother and my cat, so i’m definitely ready to leave it in the past. i’m not sure what this year will bring, but i’m hopeful that it’ll be good... or at least better than 2021. 
• despite being able to legally drink for almost a year now, last night was my first time getting drunk and it was,, an experience lmao. i got drunk with my mom and a friend and we laughed a lot, ate some food, watched a comedian special on netflix and overall had a pretty fun time! it was a nice way to ring in the new year aha. :’)
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed! 
• listened to some good music and watched some nice tiktok videos! 
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me. <3



Autumn247 said:


> • I bought the first season of the show Chucky, excited to watch it because I love the Chucky movies and horror things in general



i hope you like it! i finished watching it a few days ago myself and thought it was really good!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing my brother today


----------



## ecstasy

i met the most amazing kind sweetest people on twitter theyre so nice and funny and like the same things i do and it just makes me so happy to have met people like them and it just has me feeling like this




twitter is usually such a cesspool but the fact such kind people still exist on there makes me so happy i love them so much


----------



## Shellzilla_515

First off, I want to say Happy New Year to everyone! I wasn't able to make a post yesterday due to being late in the evening. Anyway, quite a lot of things made me happy today!

Obviously celebrating the New Year, I had New Horizons and New Leaf on at the same time for the countdown. Apparently, both games were ahead by a few seconds compared to the countdown over at New York lol. My sister was also playing the game and so we were able to capture the moment together. We lit up some sparklers to ring in the new year and ate some food with my mom!
In the morning, me and my family started opening our presents. First, I got $70. Second, I got Metroid Dread! I played a demo of this game a few months back and it got me interested. I didn't start playing it yet because my next point will make sense why. Considering my _track_ record, you'll already know what it will be haha.
The next present I got was Gran Turismo Sport! I didn't expect to get this game at all, especially since I don't have a PS4 to begin with... But thanks to my dad and his convincing tricks, I initially thought he forgot and turns out he did get one! Granted, it was used, but it works just fine. My dad also wrote "Uber Driver" on my gift since I was constantly driving to the grocery store to get stuff and retrieving food from other places, so it fits well considering the game I got lol. I'm extremely late to the party since the game and console were released in 2017 and 2013 respectively! Anyway, I set everything up, including the updates that took hours to download. I've watched numerous videos of GT Sport before, but there's something about it feeling much more magical when experiencing it for yourself. It looks absolutely beautiful and it boggles my mind how the devs were able to model the cars in such very high quality. Since I had to get used to the PS4 controller, I immediately yeeted a *Mazda Miata MX-5 (ND)* into a wall after just one corner lol. *I want to enjoy it as much as I can with one game at a time, especially with Gran Turismo 7 releasing in a few months from now*. Oh, and there's also a livery editor where you can create your own designs on a car. I've made a pretty basic one with my username on it for starters since I'm still learning how to use the editor itself. And no, while the photo looks very real, it's just a game.



Spoiler: Image of a blue 2015 Honda Civic Type R (FK2) with my username on it









Since it was New Year's Day, I wanted to take the opportunity to go on a car stroll with my sister and mother since the roads were very open at the time. It's made even better when I played New Year's Day music from New Horizons (yes I actually did that) and Japanese jazz fusion in the car. It lasted for almost two hours, and I'm glad to just simply relax driving on the road.
I bought the Happy Home Paradise DLC for my sister! I made the purchase when it was very early in the morning so it would be a surprise for her when she opened up the game. She ended up playing it for a few hours and enjoyed it a lot! I should definitely try it out whenever I have the time. 
I played New Horizons to see the sunrise and sunset that only happens once in a year where you actually see the sun itself! It looks so pretty and gave off some positive vibes. I really liked the music that played the whole day. It's almost as if it was telling us that we survived another crazy year and that we should take it easy on the first day of 2022.
Aside from Tucker's Toasty Trivia, all of my submissions for the TBT Holiday Market event have been accepted! Speaking of which, I had a relaxing time colouring in the template for Cally's Cozy Colours, even though I was running tight on time. Brings back memories as a kid when I did the same thing in colouring pages at school. I enjoyed the event the staff organized for all of us to participate in and I want to give them a huge thank you once again. 
Why do I always type so many things on a single post in this thread?


----------



## Chris

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Aside from Tucker's Toasty Trivia, all of my submissions for the TBT Holiday Market event have been accepted!


The results for this event went out about an hour ago. You can see how many Silver Bells you earned by checking your submission thread.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Chris said:


> The results for this event went out about an hour ago. You can see how many Silver Bells you earned by checking your submission thread.


Thanks for the heads up, Chris! I'm in a team with a few other people and that I wasn't the one who submitted the answers, so I already went ahead and asked my team member who did hand them in.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

⬥ I'm on my second to last day of winter break and I was able to accomplish a lot of the things that I wanted to. Trying to set my plans in advance for what to do each day instead of just thinking I'll do it eventually really helped
⬥ Speaking of which, I went to the local "super sento" (public bath/spa but also has things like hot rock beds for relaxation, manga to read, free space, etc) and actually ran into a friend and his gf! They were there to work/study but we got to hang out a bit and I helped him with his resume. I felt bad before because I said I was going to look at his resume for a few weeks and kept saying I'd do it the next day but by the time I got around to it he said it was already kind of late... I explained about my mental health during that time and I think he understood but I'm glad I was able to see him in person, take care of it, and patch things up
⬥ I sent a package to my parents and they sent one to me for Christmas. Despite us living on different continents they both arrived surprisingly fast.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Another ACNH player sent me a in-game Happy New Year postcard. It’s the first time another player has ever sent me a postcard and they were also the second person to wish me all the best for 2022. The sentiment made me smile considering I don’t them personally.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Laughing right now at this comment. xD Because it is so true

"95% of Switch players: Hmm Persona, eh not too interested to play it. Plus idk much about it.

95% of Switch players when Joker is revealed in smash: OMG what the heck Atlus give us the game already, l always wanted to play Persona!!"

And happy that we got a lot of snow!


----------



## Smilephantomhive

I wasn't tired today like usual.


----------



## Autumn247

I managed to walk to the store again without having having a panic attack!  I think the more I do it the easier it will get
My kitty greeted me when I got back from the store, I can tell she misses me when I'm gone, she's so sweet, right now she's laying on my lap while I watch shows on Netflix and amazon ❤ 
I got the 2nd gym badge in Pokémon Shining Pearl, I was really close to losing the battle with Eterna City's gym leader but I made it through the first try, it was a long battle.  I don't have any fire type Pokémon yet, I chose piplup as my starter, and the gym is grass type so it was pretty difficult.
I had some Ben and Jerry's Brownie Batter Core ice cream today and it was soooooo good!
I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow that I'm kind of dreading but I have some ice cream to enjoy afterwards to celebrate getting through it and my anxiety
Oh yeah, and I ordered Super Lucky's Tale for Xbox One, it looks like a fun game!


----------



## Stella-Io

Went to an antique show today and went straight to one of my favourite stands, one that sells handmade soaps. They smell nice and have made my skin softer and my face a little less oily (which is a feat all in itself considering my acne is stubborn AF) so I bought some more. Also at that same stand they sell Haori jackets and some antique dishes. Today I FINALLY bought a Haori jacket! I've always wanted one but they're always expensive, with good reason as they are silk and handmade but I never had the money to buy one at the time. Well today I splurged but do not regret it. I love the colours and how its almost like a sunset, the coral fading into a pale-ish yellow colour.

Also bought more silver rings at the show, my collection of silver rings grows. I prob have 2 dozen at this point.

Afterwards we (family) went out to a restruant to eat dinner. My dinner and drinks were tasty, esp since I don't like alot of drinks, I only do it at social events minimally and for taste. Dinner was a salmon roll with kami, cream cheese and was fried so it had a crunchy outside. Pretty good.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

So, I made a taco cheeseball yesterday for an event today and it went over really well... beyond the fact that it kept its form and looked great, a guest was really really happy with it and took half of it home. I mean, I love taco cheeseball but for some reason not alot of people in my area likes spicy stuff. I don't make it super spicy but still. It seems to be one of those things you love or don't like at all. I am just happy that I am not stuck with the whole thing.


----------



## TheDuke55

MiniPocketWorld said:


> So, I made a taco cheeseball yesterday for an event today and it went over really well... beyond the fact that it kept its form and looked great, a guest was really really happy with it and took half of it home. I mean, I love taco cheeseball but for some reason not alot of people in my area likes spicy stuff. I don't make it super spicy but still. It seems to be one of those things you love or don't like at all. I am just happy that I am not stuck with the whole thing.


Nice cheeseballs are great! I made one myself and smeared it on a ton of crackers New Years Eve while watching a movie. Was a nice way to kick it off to me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because I finally got my Snow Bunny! I love it so much! I managed to get the main two collectibles I wanted from this event, the Snowflake Wand and the Snow Bunny, without spending any of my own event currency. So now I'm just waiting for the final bells to be distributed and I'll figure out how to spend them.

I'm also happy that I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Suntide

I drew a picture that I'm really happy with!
I finished reading a book I started a while ago!
I got some chores done around the house!
I made some food in a crockpot for the first time and it came out delicious!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finished all the triangle dates in Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~, and I'm glad I saved the one with my two faves for last!  Now all I've got left to do are the Special Epilogues, which I may be feeling a little mixed about starting because I don't want it to be over. ;v;
☾ Got a bit anxious over some stuff, but I watched the latest episode of GeminiTay's Minecraft 1.18 playthrough with my parents, and it made me feel a lot better!  We've also started her Empires SMP series recently, and I've been enjoying that too.
☾ Finished rewatching Ore Monogatari!!/My Love Story!! with my mom!  It's really such a sweet little series.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison

Being more honest in my friendships ☺ 
I'm almost to chapter 300 in my book! Woot woot!
 I got to watch my favorite livestreamer
 looked at cute dream towns to see which had the best house interiors
 I get to start intro to weights tomorrow!!


----------



## xara

my teeth have been hurting me on and off for most of the day, but other than that, i had a pretty decent day today! 

• got 3x nook points. 
• began wishing tbt members a happy birthday again! i’ve been doing that almost every day for ages now, but haven’t been doing it recently due to how bad my mental state and energy levels have been. however, i started doing it again today and i’m really happy about that. ^_^
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me, and we also cuddled briefly a few times throughout the day. <3
• had 2 delicious sausage, egg and cheese sandwiches for breakfast! 
• my trivia team for tbt’s holiday market event got 30/31 marks! i’m super proud of us, and am happy that i earned enough silver bells to buy myself a red christmas stocking collectible! 
• reread some of my favourite fanfics. 
• changed my avatar, signature and lineup! i think everything looks okay, and i of course had to include a black kitty in honour of my late cat. :’)


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My favorite hockey team is playing decent hockey, for them, anyway. I love that hockey is currently happening, too. I basically watch other sports to pass time until hockey season. 
⬥ I talked to Keagan on the phone! I heard him woof and jumping around. He tried showing me his lambchop but I couldn’t quite see it through the phone. I am going to visit him on Tuesday, since that is my day off.
⬥ I worked a little more hours this week so my paycheck should be good. I am also happy that my job isn’t stressful and is easy.
⬥ I played my video game for a few hours tonight after work. I’m improving at it and having fun with it, as well.
⬥ I’m happy that it is 2022 now and it’s a brand new year. I’m looking forward to what this year brings for me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Made some yummy chocolate chip cookies today

And watched a gecko catch and eat a bunch of moths on the other side of the bedroom window lol


----------



## Sophie23

I might be starting my New Island today (Charging my switch again)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wow over 100 posts have been made in here in the last week or so, yall are doin great!!


I finally got my dishes washed after like.... an embarrassing amount of time passed lol. it's so hard to do them when I'm not only dealing w mental health issues but also when my dad is home (bc in case it's not obvious by my older posts he gets on my nerves a lot). but that's finally done and I'm really happy about that!! I need to do laundry too so I might get that started soon!

also went through my DSiXL's SD card yesterday and I found a hidden file of an old character which I created in like April of 2011, and I totally forgot abt this character. I really like her design a lot so I really want to draw her!


----------



## Bosmer

after a few years I've finally got around to booking for a tattoo around June, just waiting for the design which I'm excited for


----------



## Dim

Doggo turns 15 today. Never imagined I'd have her for so long


----------



## Midoriya

Today’s my off day and I have martial arts practice soon.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally found some new pyjamas for cheap. Wanted to buy some since literally years


----------



## Megaroni

It's time to write Valentine's cards for my friends and partner overseas so I've gotten to make them look nice and pretty


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I slept pretty well last night and didn't have nearly as much back pain when I woke up.
- I chose to relax today and not do anything that could be put off until tomorrow.
- We ordered pizza last night for dinner so that meant we had leftovers today and didn't have to go out in the snow.
- The snow and ice that fell all last night is already starting to melt. It should be pretty clear by tomorrow.
- My mother-in-law's biopsy came back negative. She has an MRI tomorrow and we're hoping for more good news.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison

Got into a really cute play fight and was left smiling for hours (I never thought something so negative could make me feel so loved)
 got messaged first for the first time in weeks
 Finally got gym clothing and a lock at the store, so I can start weights for real tomorrow!
 Still have the same history class with one of my best friends, even though we both switched hours.
 Got assigned to make a playlist of good songs for homework


----------



## Merielle

☾ The merch I ordered arrived safely today!!  It felt like it's been a while since I added anything to my corkboard, so I made sure to get a few more buttons for it, and it's looking good! ^^ Got a couple of other things I'm happy to have in my collection as well.
☾ It snowed for a little while!  No accumulation or anything, but it was still very pretty and I'm glad I got to see it. 
☾ I've been out of the tea I normally drink for a little while now, so I've broken into the Emergency Tea Stash and there's actually a few I really like!  I'm really enjoying the lemon and elderflower tea especially. c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Some things made me happy, with the majority of them being gaming related:

It was sunny with clear skies today. It's so beautiful, that I HAD to go on a stroll with my sister in this lovely weather despite the temperature being in the negative double digits. I was also pleasantly surprised with how few cars there were considering it's Monday.
I opened up Inkscape again in quite a while. I experimented and tested a few things to get myself familiar with some features. My artistic skills don't translate very well in this software since I was mostly practicing how to use the bezier curves tool lol.
*Feel free to skip through these points Since they're all about GT Sport:*

I and completed a few races and challenges. I will admit, some of them are too easy despite making a few mistakes.
I ended up winning a prize car that's really quick, and I was only playing for three days. Gotta thank rng for that lol.
My dad tried to play the game. He struggled so badly trying to get the hang of the controls, but was really blown away by the graphics.
Appreciated the sound quality of the engine noises from a few cars I acquired. They sound a lot more in-depth compared to the past games in the series. I spent a couple of minutes just revving the engine up to the redline. Also, some cars had a clicking noise whenever you shift gears. It sounds so satisfying that I kept changing gears (while stationary) just to hear them lol.
I spent some time in the livery editor and found some Animal Crossing related decals! I stuck them on a 1966 Volkswagen Beetle 1200 and I liked how it turned out despite not a lot going on there. They were made by other people and the only ones that were made by me are the text, which is my username and "Eeek! A beetle!" That text was made on purpose, as Blathers is absolutely horrified by bugs. Sticking him and the text on a car that was pretty much named after a bug gave me quite the giggles. However, this isn't the only racing game that has something to do with applying liveries. I'm sure other games such as Forza Motorsport, iRacing, and Assetto Corsa feature some sort of livery customization, even though it may require using other devices to do so.



Spoiler: A 1966 Volkswagen Beetle 1200 with Animal Crossing decals







Please ignore the fact that this photo was taken moments before I ended up flipping over the car lol. Since we're on the topic of decals, I kept testing stuff to see if my own custom ones are working properly. Long story short, I kept looking up stuff to overcome the technical difficulties. And with how I'm not very used to Inkscape yet, my own decals are going to look very jarring compared to others. I'm sure I'll get there with making decent Inkscape drawings eventually.


----------



## xara

it’s been a rough day for me with the amount of tooth pain i’m in hopefully my dentist will call me back tomorrow :/, but there’s still some stuff that i’m happy about! :>

• cuddled with alize (my black and white kitten). <3
• watched two comedian shows on netflix with my parents and laughed _a lot_. i honestly haven’t laughed that much—or that hard— in so long. it felt good. :’)
• found a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters.
• received the 30 silver bells i earned from trivia and bought myself the red christmas stocking collectible with them!! i’m happy i was able to get almost all of the new collectibles, and am excited to find out what i’ll be able to do with my 9 leftover bells (if anything).
• spent some time today coming up with new collectible lineup ideas! it’s honestly something i really enjoy doing, and i love seeing what ideas and designs i come up with as my collection slowly grows!
• my amazingly kindhearted friend, @Foreverfox, drew my late kitty, zeva. it’s honestly made my entire day, week, month and year — i love it with all my heart. 


Spoiler: look at how beautiful this is <3













Kane said:


> Doggo turns 15 today. Never imagined I'd have her for so long



i hope your doggo had a lovely birthday!! please give her a pet for me. ^_^


----------



## Beanz

school got canceled today bc of the snow, now i can sit around and do nothing all day lol hell yeah


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I opened up a savings account this morning so I can actually start putting money aside for future endeavors 

also really want to start practicing gratitude, it's so hard to do for some reason but I have so much to be grateful for. biggest problem is my spending impulses always get the best of me but like... I really like all the stuff i have so I really don't need more. as a matter of fact I've been going through things and selling stuff I don't need anymore. I think my problem is that when I feel depressed or lonely the only thing I can dp that can for sure pull me out of it is retail therapy. it sucks so much, I need to find a more healthy outlet.


----------



## Autumn247

I restarted a psych medication that helps me a lot
Had some Ben and Jerry's fudge brownie ice cream
My kitty slipped out the door when I was coming home, but thankfully I live in an upstairs indoor apartment so she didn't get outside, I was able to run down the hall and catch her and bring her back inside.  She's a sneaky little thing
I'm having chicken nuggets and fries for lunch later
I am going to play some Pokémon later and some ACNH probably too
My favorite animal crossing came podcast came out with a new episode today so I listened to that
I cleaned out my fridge in preparation for tomorrow's grocery shopping


----------



## hakutaku

I feel so much happier now I've gotten some real work done on my 2500 word report due in 10 days!    I'm wrote the first 500 word section last night and am pretty pleased with how it turned out,,

I finished Wuthering Heights last night too! I gotta say, I think I preferred Jane Eyre, but it was still a  good book.  Glad I'm staying on track so far with my goal to read a lot of books this year.

Also had a good long sleep and ate some of my fav porridge, which I like to top with chocolate, biscoff spread, peanut butter, muesli, and banana. Is it kind of unhealthy and over the top? Yes. Is it delicious? Yes.


----------



## zissou

I made good progress on my applications today despite being sick at home.

 I'm getting ramen takeout with my father and sister!

 ... and we're going to watch a movie together!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got around to cleaning my old room which I've been wanting to clean for like 2 weeks, it's not totally done but omg it looks so much better!!! and I finally have my 80s CRT hooked up again so I can play my NES on it! 

I always feel so much better about myself when I do something productive (I need to learn to have days for myself where I'm not very productive though).


----------



## Suntide

I had Salad and Go for lunch and it was delicious
I had both of my assistants at work today, so I was able to get some important extra stuff done
I've lost a few more pounds
I'm really enjoying my new work hours; 8-5 really feels worlds different than 9-6 in a good way
My dad, stepmom, and sister have finally all tested negative for covid after catching omicron (all were fully vaxxed), so I can finally resume Thursday night hangouts with my sister this week
My booster shot is on Friday!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- The snow is almost completed melted from the roads and sidewalks.
- For my first day back at work after nearly two weeks, it wasn't so bad.
- The personal back massager I ordered arrived a day early so I got to try it out today. After just 10 minutes, my back was feeling better. It won't replace my chiropractor visits and massages, but I'm hoping it will help me get through the periods between visits.
- My mother-in-law received more promising news after her MRI today. We're hopeful that things will go well.


----------



## Tobiume

Got to enjoy my last day of vacation with doing pretty much nothing
Finished some course work before the school term begins so I'm a little ahead
Some scent sprays came in the mail today
Being wrapped up in a heated blanket is 10/10, especially when it feels like -30C outside
Planning what stickers to use in my notebook


----------



## skarmoury

Kind of shallow, but after two years I finally remember how it feels like to hold my boyfriend's hand.

He took an 8-hour trip on my birthday just to surprise me. I jumped at him and cried in his arms because god it's been so long. 

He's left now because he has to go back home but for the 24 hours we were together, I've never felt that comfortable since early 2020.

I love him so much. I'm really happy. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some super stunning new official art of a few of my faves!! 
☾ One of my event entries was nominated to go to community voting! ;u; I'm so happy just to have been picked, and thanks to this I was able to get the last collectible I wanted from this event!!


----------



## Foreverfox

I got to play MK8 for a couple of hours with my bestie while on the phone with her! 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2022



skarmoury said:


> Kind of shallow, but after two years I finally remember how it feels like to hold my boyfriend's hand.
> 
> He took an 8-hour trip on my birthday just to surprise me. I jumped at him and cried in his arms because god it's been so long.
> 
> He's left now because he has to go back home but for the 24 hours we were together, I've never felt that comfortable since early 2020.
> 
> I love him so much. I'm really happy. Happy birthday to me.


That isn't shallow at all! I'm so happy for you, I can't imagine how it must have felt not seeing him for so long. What a wonderful birthday present!


----------



## xara

my day was alright! i just woke up from a nice nap and am currently not experiencing too much tooth pain, so i’m ending the day on a pretty good note as well. :’)

• i finally managed to get ahold of my dentist today, and my infected teeth are being extracted tomorrow instead of on the 27th. this sadly means i’ll have to be awake during the procedure as the anesthesiologist is booked until the end of the month, but i can’t wait another 3 weeks. i’m terrified, but i’m also relieved that i can finally see an end to this agony — infected teeth with severe cavities are no joke lol. wish me luck. 
• tidied up my room a bit.
• watched some nice videos on youtube. 
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
• i’m super happy that voting for tbt’s holiday market event has finally begun! i’ve literally been so impatient to find out what the possible designs for the nameless snowman collectible would be aha. i’m also happy about the leftover bells raffle, and am definitely hoping to win an aurora sky, but the tbt prize would be amazing as well.


----------



## Midoriya

- Got a voicemail from a company I’m interested in working for.  Hopefully this actually goes somewhere.
- New Genshin Impact update is really good (but I knew it would be, lol).


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got to see Keagan today. I bought him his own burger from McDonald’s. He was so excited to see me. I’m seeing him again on Thursday!
⬥ I enjoyed my day off. I have to work tomorrow, but I get another day off on Thursday. I got a lot of sleep on my day off, as well.
⬥ I’m just feeling decent today in general. It’s not a bad day. My favorite show also continues tomorrow and looking forward to the new episodes.


xara said:


> • i finally managed to get ahold of my dentist today, and my infected teeth are being extracted tomorrow instead of on the 27th. this sadly means i’ll have to be awake during the procedure as the anesthesiologist is booked until the end of the month, but i can’t wait another 3 weeks. i’m terrified, but i’m also relieved that i can finally see an end to this agony — infected teeth with severe cavities are no joke lol. wish me luck.


Being awake for extractions isn’t so bad. I was awake for quite a few. I think the shot in the roof and side of your mouth for the numbing is the most painful part. You barely feel anything with the numbing. Afterwards, you’ll feel happy that the tooth causing you pain is gone. Feeling that nothing hurting is present in your mouth is a nice feeling. Good luck. It takes less than a minute and a half per extraction. It’s a quick procedure. I just shut my eyes the whole time.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a Milotic and Moon stone from an extremely kind user on here the past days 

Good day at work, and local pizza place even treated me to cava because my superior told me I turned 30, hehe.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sent an offer to someone last night for a Webkinz Signature Arctic Hare and they accepted it! so yes my plushie streak continues lol. but this one is really nice and it's prob about as close as I'll ever get to an actual signature arctic fox lol. I still want that wwf silver fox but I've gone through the stages of grief and I now realize it's gonna take quite a while for me to find one. 

I've also been going through a lot of my old stuff and listing it to sell online or putting it in my designated goodwill bag. already sold a few things. feels nice to declutter.


----------



## TheDuke55

@xara Going by what @Croconaw said, I also had my wisdom teeth pulled when I was awake. You don't feel it at all because they will numb your mouth. Yes you may feel the force of them removing, as in shift in your body, but you won't feel any pain. You may feel it when the shots wear off, but it won't  be anywhere near as bad as it was while enduring the pain up to this point.

@xSuperMario64x Decluttering is really nice! I've been doing that one and off since summer 2020. My unfinished basement was just overfilled with too much crap. Usually it wasn't even my stuff. I would just carry a few heavy or big things, at a time, and put them near the road and put a free sign on them. Within a few days they were always gone.

I tried to sell some of the things, but people were always too difficult for me to bother trying. Would ask so many questions and then ghost or try to give me something ridiculous as they imagined I would cave given I wasted so much time answering their replies. Jokes on them, I just threw the stuff away.

Someone gave me bags of out of print magazines. So I listed the entire lot for something like $30 and you could make bank if you bothered to take the time. This one idiot kept messaging me with more and more BS, finally made a offer of $5 and asked me to come personally drop it off a state away. I dropped it off in the recycling bin.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> This one idiot kept messaging me with more and more BS, finally made a offer of $5 and asked me to come personally drop it off a state away. I dropped it off in the recycling bin.


that's incredible lmao


----------



## tessa grace

Tested negative for Covid! My sister is also recovering quickly.


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping today and got everything on my list
Had some cheesecake
Had a good appointment with my therapist today
Beat the 3rd gym leader in Pokémon Shining Pearl, I was about to beat her last night but my game froze and crashed so I had to restart and go through all the trainers in the gym again and the gym leader
Watched an episode of The Witcher and an episode of Chucky
Finished reading a book


----------



## deana

I finally got my promotion at work (after they left me waiting around for like a month and a half). But today I signed my new contract! I was also able to get my 3rd vaccine dose today which I am so thankful for. And I'm really touched that my snowman design made it through to the voting round.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We tried out a new recipe for dinner, it came out great and tasted great. Basically, it is chicken pot pie but instead of pie, it has biscuits on top. So, chicken pot biscuits I guess is what we will call it. 
It is easy but takes time. Yumo!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night.
- I got most of my emails cleaned up so I'm starting to feel caught up at work.
- The work week is already halfway over.
- I made an eye appointment for next week so I can finally get some new glasses.
- My mom is super happy because she adopted a new cat. Her name is Sassafras. She's 6 years old and she was at the shelter for a year. Everyone kept passing her over because she has chronic sinus issues. Poor thing. I can't wait to meet her.


Spoiler: My mom's new cat



It's not the best picture, but it's the only one I have right now. My mom's friend took it.


----------



## Pixori

My wife surprised me with the newest Kindle Paperwhite and I'm able to finally push myself to start reading again. I'm going slowly but I miss being able to read like I used to. 

Also today, aside from some minor things was a good-ish day. 
Our cats are cuddling with us and I'm watching my favorite anime with the love of my life.
Just general happy yet simple vibes. <3


----------



## Midoriya

- Submitted my application today for the job I want.  Going to keep looking into others as well.
- Did well at work.
- I’m off for the next two days.


----------



## Firesquids

Finally starting to feel less sick 
I can even breathe though my nose today!


----------



## ryuk

actually have a lot to be happy about today so this is gonna be kinda long and rambly


Spoiler: boop



feeling less and less compulsive, depressed and anxious every day. still have a lot to work on but the progress is real
got some new jewelry for my nose piercing in the mail and i love them so much!! one of them is an anodized horseshoe ring that looks rainbow and it’s so cool.
i’m going to disneyland next week for the first time in 6 years so i’m hella excited, currently planning outfits and hyping myself up with youtube videos c:
my cats are amazing and they bring me immense joy every day. two of them are in bed with me right now and ahhh they’re so fuzzy and sweet and it makes me happy
i’m so thankful to have met my soulmate and i’m just excited to spend another year together. my love for them grows every day and i can’t believe how lucky i am to have them in my life. i know it’s cheesy.
i used my urban outfitters gift card to get some cool stuff that was on sale, including two dresses which would usually be out of my comfort zone but i actually feel really cute in.
honestly i am genuinely excited for this year. i don’t want to jinx it but i feel like good things are going to happen. i finally am starting to grasp what direction i’d like to go in life and i’m looking forward to the future. i’ve been so lost the past few years but i feel like i’m emerging from a cocoon and while things are still very hard at times, it’s becoming a lot easier to see the light. feeling grateful for that.
<3


----------



## biibii

got some monoclonal antibodies for my immunocompromised ass. hope i get better soon !


----------



## Merielle

My younger cat woke up hard from his nap and cuddled with me on the couch for a good while!  I don't like when he wakes up bad and I wish he wasn't such an active dreamer, but it was still really sweet and I'm glad he seemed to feel better afterwards.


----------



## xara

i meant to post this last night, but i of course fell asleep lmao. yesterday was a lil rough for me in terms of anxiety, but lots of good stuff happened as well! ^_^

• the teeth that were hurting me are _finally_ _out_! i have another appointment in a few weeks as i had an anxiety attack in the chair and couldn’t handle everything being done at once , but i’m just so relieved that the troublesome teeth are out at least. i’ve felt no pain whatsoever since the procedure, only mild discomfort as well as swelling, and i’m so thankful. i’ll be taking it easy for the next couple days, but right now i’m doing okay. :’)
• alize (my black & white kitten) was super affectionate with me when i got home! we cuddled for a bit, and even mazikeen (my tabby kitten) climbed on me as well. <3
• got 2x nook points.
• designed a few more collectible lineups that i like.
• watched a few tiktoks that made me laugh.
• helped my dad make food and dry dishes (prior to my dental procedure).
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed!
• tidied up my room a bit.


----------



## Midoriya

Glad that I got up early this morning and was still able to get the sleep I needed.  I don’t know why, but I have a good feeling about this year. It’s also a nice day outside.  :]


----------



## Autumn247

I was up most of the night due to insomnia but was able to get a couple hours of sleep this morning thankfully


My 2 cases of Ensure nutrition shakes were delivered today
My new game is being delivered today (Super Lucky's Tale for the Xbox One)
I was able to get enough motivation up to sweep and mop my kitchen and bathroom floors, they really needed it, I've been slacking with cleaning lately.


----------



## Chris

It's been a frustrating and long day, but I've been handed a glass of red wine, have a cat cuddled into my leg, and someone else is cooking dinner. It's the little things like this that can magically turn the day around.


----------



## oak

Just happy and bittersweet thinking about the 6 years me and my rabbit Anastasia spent together. She was a solid 12lbs and not afraid to nip the back of your leg if you're eating some fruit or any snacks really. She was a spicy rabbit but that's what I liked about her. 


Spoiler


----------



## Nunnafinga

I found my old Ford Escort on Google Maps this morning.Apparently,the Google Street View car came through this parking lot in July of 2011...geez,I didn't think they kept street views that old.I traded this car in a little over three years ago but it was good to see it again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the signature arctic hare still hasn't shipped but everything else I semi-splurged on has shipped and I can't wait for them to arrive soon! I'm particularly interested in getting PacMan World for the PS1, I've never played it but I own the sequel on PS2 and I really like it.

I know that husky is gonna take like a month to get here but it'll be well worth the wait when he finally shows up


----------



## TheDuke55

I got back into writing again. I really enjoy creating worlds, the stories, the fleshed out characters and molding them all together to have fun stories. Never posted them anywhere though.

@Autumn247 I played that game last year. It's fun. Kind of reminds me of the old-school games like Banjo Kazooie. You'll enjoy it!



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 424700
> I found my old Ford Escort on Google Maps this morning.Apparently,the Google Street View car came through this parking lot in July of 2011...geez,I didn't think they kept street views that old.I traded this car in a little over three years ago but it was good to see it again.


Nice! Google maps can be great. It helped in my favor with a conversation because I had proof. Usually 'I'm always wrong', but I had irrefutable proof about where something was located at my old family home and shoved it in their face lol.

@xara I'm glad you're feeling better! You might not had been able to get them all out at once, but hey at least you got it started and your health/well-being matters. I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed at once and they had to also


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I was more focused at work rather than multi-tasking and I still managed to get a decent amount of work done.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend.
- I only work a half day tomorrow.
- I have counseling and chiropractor appointments tomorrow so I'm hoping to go into the weekend feeling pretty good.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I am once again flooding people's notifications with my reactions lol. Admittedly, I was feeling a little frustrated with what's going on with life right now, but I know things will get better down the line if I keep my head up.


I went on a car stroll because my sister wanted to. The skies were a bit clear with the sun just over the horizon and there was a little bit of snowfall, so it made a nice scenery for a bit. Traffic wasn't a problem either! But most importantly, I'm glad I came home safely because there were some drivers who had interesting tactics to save a grand total of two seconds of their travel time lol.
I finally came around to playing the Happy Home Paradise DLC! I've only done one client (which was Eloise) and taken my sweet time in completing it. I looked around the island as well and really liked how the camera angle changes when you sit down in some of the seats outdoors. It felt like a fresh breath of air since the camera outdoors usually doesn't angle to the side. I got a cooking recipe from Queenie after I returned to my island. 
I watched an Inkscape tutorial and the person who did it made things very easy for me to understand. No filler and just straight to the point. At this rate, I'll be able to make some okay drawings I could use as decals in GT Sport beyond text. Speaking of which... Oh no not again wha-



Spoiler: Feel free to skip these points related to GT Sport




I really like some of the soundtracks I'm hearing in the game. I should get the songs and play them in the car while I drive when I have the chance. It's not your typical jazz music and yet, it sounds magical at times. They also included soundtracks from previous games and I fully approve of that.
I've noticed some more smaller details in the past couple of days. When I do races, the grandstands are full of spectators. When I do time trials, however, it's almost empty with only a few people watching. Another small detail I noticed is the ambient noises while I'm idling the car. At this one particular track, I could hear some birds chirping in the background. In another track where it takes place near a sea, I could hear waves and seagulls. Finally, there's subtle noise coming from the wipers that go back and forth when used. You have to listen closely for this one and that the engine isn't being too loud, but it's there.
I tried this one car called the *Hyundai N 2025 Vision Gran Turismo Gr.1*. I liked the way how it handles and sounds since it was way different than I had expected. Granted, I was on a narrow track meaning I couldn't drive it to the limit, but it feels responsive overall. It's nothing more than a concept car in real life as far as I know but hey, the magic of video games makes things possible.


----------



## daringred_

managed to get two shiny meowths within less than 30 eggs. whack.
and i got my shiny vanillite earlier too.


----------



## oak

@Foreverfox drew me this picture of my rabbit Anastasia who passed away so I just wanted to share it with everyone.


Spoiler


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finally got Erik's photo in New Leaf!!  Hopefully Colton and Pashmina will be soon to follow.
☾ I did one of my fave's special epilogues in Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ and it was really lovely. ;v;
☾ Made some really great progress in DQXI S!  Finally done with forging and item collecting (for now) and moving on to fill up some of the blank spots in my bestiary.


----------



## milktae

- went mini golfing  for the first time w/ my brother and his gf
- got to cut the rosca for dia de los reyes
- i got a flower boy shirt as a hand me down and im really happy about it lolol


----------



## xara

my day was pretty uneventful since i spent most of it sleeping (hence why i’m posting late again as well LOL), but it was still a decent day nonetheless!

• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten). she’s such an affectionate and sweet lil baby,, i love her so much. 
• watched another comedy special on netflix and laughed quite a bit.



oak said:


> Just happy and bittersweet thinking about the 6 years me and my rabbit Anastasia spent together. She was a solid 12lbs and not afraid to nip the back of your leg if you're eating some fruit or any snacks really. She was a spicy rabbit but that's what I liked about her.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424696
> View attachment 424697
> View attachment 424698
> View attachment 424699



awh, oak. she was such a beautiful girl. 



TheDuke55 said:


> @xara I'm glad you're feeling better! You might not had been able to get them all out at once, but hey at least you got it started and your health/well-being matters. I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed at once and they had to also



thank you! i really appreciate you and @Croconaw taking the time to respond to my dental woes — it definitely helped ease my anxiety a bit. :’)

it’s also super cool that you’ve started writing again! i’m actually hoping to get back into doing it again as well. i used to flesh out short stories pretty frequently, but then the past two years and writer’s block happened lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

made a new friend on here and it's been a lot of fun chatting w them ☺

also thank goodness heated blankets exist, it's only January 7th and I'm already freezing nonstop but being under a heated blanket is so nice


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Friday and my Sasha and Shino amiibo cards that I bought from eBay over Christmas have finally been delivered.


----------



## daringred_

my crumb merch finally arrived! the sweater is a bit bigger than expected for a small, and the beanie is too big for my little head, but the hem can be folded inside, so all is good!


----------



## zissou

I stayed up ALL NIGHT working on a paper just so I could say I had submitted it to my supervisor during lab meeting. Damn you, procrastination! But now it's done (at least enough for now)! 

 My mom and dad brought me Starbucks takeout during my lab meeting. (Good thing I was muted, because I shrieked.) I didn't even ask for any, so it was really sweet of them!

 My neighbor brought us homemade lentil soup! He was really excited to see me. It was nice to see him too :')

 It snowed last night!!! First real snow that I've seen in a while.

 After grinding so much last night for work, I'm going to take a break and play some video games/read my library books today.

 We're getting Thai food for dinner tonight, and will hopefully finish some movies we're watching (Tampopo + The Empty Man). Yes, I know we're freaks for watching movies piecemeal like this.

 I'm sad to be leaving home and going back to the city where I live and work tomorrow evening. But I'm grateful (dunno if that's the right word) that my COVID was mild enough to let me enjoy the extra week I got to spend at home. Yay, quarantine.


----------



## Midoriya

I got to sleep in today, don’t have to work, and woke up getting to talk to my favorite person.  Couldn’t ask for anything more.


----------



## Shoutarous

im surviving an illness i was told i couldnt


----------



## Beanz

today my school was virtual because it snowed again. After procrastinating all day, I finally finished my science study guide. im so happy that i did it because it was overwhelming me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS I FINALLY GOT THE FOXTAIL DRESS IN POCKET CAMP AHHHHH




it took 13 cookies, so many dupes, all my leaf tickets, and most of my bells, but it was so worth it!


----------



## JellyBeans

submitted a report that i've been working on through the whole christmas holiday! and also had a super productive morning, which was very needed after my lack of motivation over the last few days lol


----------



## Autumn247

I had some French fries!  They were delicious
I watched an episode of Chucky, am almost done with the 1st season. I only have 2 episodes left.  Might finish it tonight. Can't wait till season 2 comes out.  I'm also done with The Witcher season 2, can't wait till season 3 comes out
I'm enjoying a cup of coffee right now
I'm back on the medication that helps me sleep.  I spent a over a week only sleeping 3-4 hours or less a night everyday and finally got a full night of rest last night.
Excited for tomorrow because I'm going to be cooking some buffalo chicken thighs from a recipe I found on Pinterest, hopefully it comes out good.  I'm having it with broccoli cheese rice and sautéed mushrooms, yellow squash, and onions on the side 
I'm going to play a lot of ACNH and also Pokémon Shining Pearl tonight 
Happy because Interview With a Vampire is now on Netflix, I love both the book and the movie


----------



## Suntide

I got my Covid booster this morning! Haven't had any side effects, not even a sore arm.
I cleaned my opossum's cage and he really liked the way I redecorated it this week!
I've been having a lot of fun playing ACNH while catching up on my favorite streamer's ACNH vods!
My roommate is going to cook burgers for dinner soon!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The snow last night was only a light dusting and didn't stick to the roads or anything.
- I only had to work for half a day and completed everything that was important.
- I had a counseling session and a chiropractor visit today and I'm feeling better.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## daringred_

been a while since i posted properly here, so i decided i'd do a little list for today because why not.

✿ i posted about this already, but my crumb merch arrived! i've been looking forward to the sweater a lot, so i can't wait to wear it at some point. the postcard that came with it is also super cute, and i've stuck it (and the new trading card) along with the other ones!
✿ my kitten was just cute today lol, but she's like that everyday. she comes and cuddles me under the duvet in the morning and runs up to headbutt or fuss me when she sees me come downstairs and stuff. 
✿ we had one of my favorite takeouts! always saves me the hassle of trying to pick something from the freezer/cupboard because i find it hard to eat most stuff unless i'm craving it :/ 
✿ i got to talk about high tide !! it's been a while since i've fleshed out anything about it or thought of something new because i've been so tired recently and had no energy, but i was finally able to after my girlfriend prodded me to tell her about the idea(s), and it was a lot of fun! i know it might sound a little self-centered, but it's easily my favorite thing to do, and i love that she takes an interest in it all and loves my characters/world as much as i do >w< i'm just typing it up with more detail now and adding to that 100k+ wordcount lol. 
✿ mark uploaded a new video of inscryption. it's one of my favorite games, and i'm kind of bummed nobody else i've watched ever did a second video on it, but at least he's doing a full playthrough! i'm also trying to decide which series of his i want to revisit when i have nothing else to watch.
✿ some other small things: i heard back from the woman at the therapist place; my mom bought me a meal deal and, like, 16 corner yogurts lmao; i helped my sister contact a seller who accidentally sent her someone else's package.


----------



## xara

meant to post this last night, but i once again fell asleep . regardless, my day was pretty decent!

• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me, and we cuddled for a few hours. <3
• read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed!
• watched _the jackal_ in honour of sidney poitier (may he rest in peace ❤). it’s not a type of movie i usually enjoy, but i actually liked it!


----------



## Sophie23

I just made my new island


----------



## Croconaw

I like this thread because even when it’s not a good day, it forces you to dig for positives and that’s great. It’s always good to find things to be happy about.

⬥ I talked to Keagan on the phone and he barked for me! He was carrying six lambchop toys in his mouth and I think he wanted to play with me!
⬥ I’m getting a spicy chicken sandwich from Chik-Fil-A. I like the pepper jack cheese that it comes with.
⬥ Work has been extremely slow these past few days and will likely continue to be slow. We also closed early last night.


----------



## hakutaku

Worked more on my report last night and now I only have about 500 words left, so I should be completely finished by today or tomorrow! 

My dad exchanged the jumper I bought him for Christmas for a larger size today (it was way too small for him because the hanger had shown the wrong size when I bought it), and now that he can finally wear it, he really likes it! 

My mum bought me my favourite carrot cake slice from the supermarket bakery. Any UK people, try the carrot cake slice from Morrisons bakery cake shop, it's amazing


----------



## Autumn247

I’m enjoying Pokémon Shining Pearl, just got my 6th gym badge
My kitty  wanted me to pick her up earlier so I picked her up and carried her around the apartment while she purred 
I ordered a couple very large jars of Nutella. There’s a recipe I found on Pinterest for Nutella banana bread that I really want to try making sometime. And other Nutella recipes. I love Nutella, it’s so good 
I have a bag of my favorite caramel Frappuccino mix coming 
Im going to watch the last two episodes of Chucky tonight


----------



## Stella-Io

The dogs at work are so cute There's one dog that comes every Saturday, along with his two other brothers, and he always demands pets from me. Today he was sitting near the bath on the floor (he's a doodle, so big sized). I was talking to the bather and also petting him since he was already asking for pets. But apparently my pets while talking to someone else weren't good enough cause even as I was petting him, he was pawing me for more attention. He wanted 125% of my attention to be on him.

There was also another dog, an Aussie. It was her first time there and she was scared. A dog ran by (one of the brothers) and she got spooked so she crawled into my lap so I could hold her. Later she gave me a kiss attack, twice! She was very sweet, I hope she comes back.

Also today, I finally got to use my Michaels gift card I got from a work Secret Santa party. I got some sketch pads and books, my weakness, a marker stand and the store FINALLY had posca markers in stock so I got more of those.


----------



## Pixori

I finished my first book in years, today! ; v ;


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Every winter on really cold nights when I hear the wind, I am just really happy I have a warm place to sleep. Tonight is one of those times. 


Spoiler: Some context, rambling



When I was a kid, in girl scouts we went camping in single digit weather, so I know how it is sleeping out there. They were tents with a wood floor so at least we weren't on the ground itself. It was windy. And in the morning you plan on making a trip to the outhouse before you come out of your bedding because that cold air will want to make you pee like none other... And it was a walk.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I wasn't able to post yesterday because my computer refused to go on to the forums for some reason. Anyway, here are few things that made me happy:

Played some more GT Sport and completed some events. It's just now I realized it's been 10 years since I got Gran Turismo 5. Whoa. I still remember being blown away by the graphics playing it for the first time.
Experimented with more stuff in Inkscape again.
Seeing the lovely posts in this thread. 
I drove somewhere with my family and the weather was pretty sunny once again. On the way home, when I was entering the highway on the acceleration lane to pick up speed, I decided to step on the gas and the engine revved up to around 5500 rpm. It made me smile as I’ve never gone into that rev range before nor heard the car rev that high. Don’t worry, it was only meant to pick up speed and stayed aware of my surroundings after reaching the speed limit. We came home safely or I wouldn’t be typing this otherwise!
*Feel free to skip this point.* The first cars of the year that I spotted are the *Jaguar XJ8* and a *2012 Tesla Model S*. For the latter, it’s refreshing to see an ‘older’ Tesla since I keep seeing more of the newer ones. Anyway, another one I spotted was a *Lamborghini Urus* in purple paint. The Porsche Cayenne is fairly common and I kept getting tricked into thinking it was a Lamborghini Urus. Seriously, they both look similar to each other. Thankfully, it wasn’t the case this time around and saw the real thing. The cars I’ve spotted marks a milestone. From 8 countries, there are 31 different car manufacturers. And from those 31 manufacturers, I’ve spotted a whopping total of *112 unique cars*. I’m tempted to put a huge car list in a spoiler, but I’ll refrain from doing that. As if anyone is gonna look at it in the first place lol. I will, however, share a meme I horribly made to roast myself as I keep talking about this subject. I was laughing as I made this. 



Spoiler: My horribly made meme






It's a 2017 Ford GT if you're curious.


----------



## dawny

My mouse's babies have fully grown in their fur !


----------



## Shoutarous

i was finally able to spend a full day with my boyfriend


----------



## Beanz

happy that i saw the new spiderman movie  today. i also got a new sweater and drank hi-c


----------



## maria110

Not having to go to work was the highlight of my day.  My pets were cute as usual.   ❤


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I don't have to work tomorrow.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- We had a really good take-out dinner from one of my favorite Mexican restaurants.
- I took a long, hot shower earlier to warm up since it's freezing here.
- The Snow Angel Snowman is so pretty and I'm happy I bought it.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I found these Oreo cookies and they’re actually not bad. In fact, they taste great. I’m a huge fan of orange flavored things, so this was a great find.


Spoiler: orange best fruit









⬥ I discovered a song that I really like. It’s always nice to hear songs I haven’t heard and end up liking them.
⬥ I had a good day at work tonight. I’m really proud of the floor that I cleaned and detailed! I received compliments on it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

The rainbow high Chinese new year doll is coming out next month and maybe earlier. I knew about her price 2 months ahead and so I already saved up enough money unlike many of the fans just knowing her price now. haha
Anyway I'm excited to get her!


----------



## Midoriya

- Super happy about the Dallas Cowboys beating the Philadelphia Eagles 51-26.  I’m not sure how they’ll do in the playoffs, but it’s safe to say they have a good team.
- Glad that the Dallas Mavericks basketball team are on a tear lately and back in playoff contention.
- The Dallas Stars hockey team won today and has been doing better too.
- I’m going to be applying for another company I have a reference for.
- I searched for a new avatar for a LONG time last night and finally settled on this one.  I love it, it’s so cute.
- Speaking of cute, my kitty, Lulu, jumped into my lap when I got home without me even doing anything.  Then she began purring as I pet her.
- Finally, I got to talk to my favorite person before going to sleep.


----------



## King koopa

Not much but:
-@S.J. loved my birthday surprise thread for her! Thank you to everyone who contributed, and I'm glad she loved it as much as she did!
-Decided to draw some more, and I like how it's turning out!


----------



## S.J.

King koopa said:


> Not much but:
> -@S.J. loved my birthday surprise thread for her! Thank you to everyone who contributed, and I'm glad she loved it as much as she did!
> -Decided to draw some more, and I like how it's turning out!


I really did, thank you so much again! You are such a thoughtful friend!   

Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to draw me something (I love them all so much, and they are all amazing ❤), and thank you to everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday! ☺❤


----------



## xara

i really need to stop falling asleep before i get a chance to post lol, but yesterday was another pretty decent day for me! ^_^

• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me, and we cuddled a few times throughout the day. we also took a nap together. 


Spoiler: sorry for the bad photo quality lol








• mazikeen (my tabby kitten) and i cuddled together as well, and she gave me kisses on my nose, cheek, and hand. <3
• read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
• finally got to satisfy my craving for red velvet cake! it was delicious.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a shiny Heatran from PoGo while out walking!!  For the context not a lot of people join raids here unless you're lucky so yeah that was nice, considering most of them's catch rate let alone them being shiny :0

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2022



Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I discovered a song that I really like. It’s always nice to hear songs I haven’t heard and end up liking them.


That's always nice! May I ask which one?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

made an unexpected purchase today, a dark egg collectible! I'm still saving up for a disco ball egg but I'm pretty sure that's gonna take quite a while so in the meantime I'm enjoying this new eggie that I've never had before


----------



## Midoriya

- I got a haircut.
- Got out early today, so I have the rest of the day off.
- Attack on Titan the final season part two debuted today!
- New Demon Slayer episode.
- Looking forward to the Dallas Mavericks versus Chicago Bulls basketball game soon.  The Mavericks have won five in a row, but the Bulls are on fire this season, so it’ll be an interesting game to watch.


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> GUYS I FINALLY GOT THE FOXTAIL DRESS IN POCKET CAMP AHHHHH
> View attachment 424874
> it took 13 cookies, so many dupes, all my leaf tickets, and most of my bells, but it was so worth it!


I bought a 5 pack of cookies and got 3 of the same thing, NO dress, but i did get the 9-tailed fox statue!!

I want the dresssss

Edit: just rolled a lots of leaf tickets Map to buy a cookie and said, "I'm not gonna get the dress, I didn't get the music notes of excitement" and I GOT THE DRESS!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> Edit: just rolled a lots of leaf tickets Map to buy a cookie and said, "I'm not gonna get the dress, I didn't get the music notes of excitement" and I GOT THE DRESS!!


I swear this game is rigged cause the dress and fox statue are both an ~8% chance and I got four of the statues before I got the dress. I've also gotten like three different 5-star items within a few days lol.

glad you finally got it though!! it's definitely the best outfit in the whole game! now we need pairs of white ears to go with it!


----------



## CozyVillager

I got a great deal on some books from my local thrift store that I'm super excited to read!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch.
- My husband went to get dinner while I watched my football game.
- My favorite team won today. Even though it didn't matter because we had no shot at the playoffs, it still made me happy.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - Looking forward to the Dallas Mavericks versus Chicago Bulls basketball game soon.  The Mavericks have won five in a row, but the Bulls are on fire this season, so it’ll be an interesting game to watch.



HAHA, I wasn’t expecting it, but the Mavericks won and snapped Chicago’s nine game winning streak!!  The Cowboys also got better seeding and will be facing the 49’ers in the playoffs instead of the Cardinals.  I also found my ideal team in Genshin Impact consisting of Diluc, Hu Tao, Raiden Shogun, and Sangonomiya Kokomi.  Today has been just the best.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Work was okay tonight. Some of the kids worked so of course there was goofing around towards the end of the shift, but I just ignored it.
⬥ I’m looking forward to the National Championship tomorrow. I enjoy college football so much more than NFL, so I’ll be watching it. It’s hard to bet against Alabama, though my heart wants the Dawgs in this one.
⬥ I’m off work on Tuesday, and I’m going to see my favorite chocolate lab.
⬥ I am very close to finalizing an Ebay sale and I have the product ready for shipment. I can drop it off at the post office on Tuesday morning.
⬥ I ordered a new hat because they were on sale, and I really liked the design on this one. I know I have way too many hats lol, but some are old.


Alienfish said:


> That's always nice! May I ask which one?


I’m referring to most of the songs in the “A Modern Day Prodigal Son - Brantley Gilbert” album. I didn’t think of listening to the whole album until recently, so it’s nice to relate to some of the songs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just a few things from today: 


Played GT Sport once again and completed more races. I also decided to listen to the licensed race music, but most of them are pretty trash. One was basically just shouting words nonstop. There are, however, a few exceptions, with *Run Boy Run by Woodkid* being a notable example. It's a pleasant surprise bumping into this song again since the movie Divergent used it (albeit an instrumental version of it) and that I went on a school field trip years ago to watch it when it was new (released in 2014). Not only is it nostalgic for me, but it also fits very well in a racing environment! Attacking corners and overtaking opponents in a *2002 Daihatsu Copen Active Top* made it both an upbeat and silly experience since the car doesn't have so much horsepower. 
I went to the mall with my sister so she could meet her friend. I took the opportunity to get a few things and some exercise as well just by walking for some time. While I was in a grocery store, I heard that they were playing *99 Luftballons by NENA*. And I'm glad they played the German version of it, even though I couldn't understand 99% of it while trying to sing quietly underneath my mask and failing horribly lol.
Cooked dinner for my family. 
Tried out some more stuff in Inkscape and things just clicked after figuring out how the software works after continuing to watch tutorials.
Overall, today was a good day for my health, and listening to music brings a smile to my face.


Midoriya said:


> Genshin Impact consisting of Diluc


Today, I learned that the name Diluc came from Genshin Impact. I sometimes wonder where that name came from since you used it as one of your billion different usernames at one point lol.



Croconaw said:


> I’m referring to most of the songs in the “A Modern Day Prodigal Son - Brantley Gilbert” album. I didn’t think of listening to the whole album until recently, so it’s nice to relate to some of the songs.


Thank you for sharing the title of the song. I gave it a listen it sounds good. Lyrics are pretty deep too in my opinion. I've added it to my playlist of music.


----------



## biibii

watched maid sama all day! maybe this quarantine thing isnt so bad hehe


----------



## Merielle

☾ There's a new One Piece opening theme!!  It's really good, and I loved the opening visuals too—there was a lot going on, so I'm definitely gonna have to take some closer looks at it later.
☾ Got to play DQXI S!  I've filled out the Defeated Monster List as much as I can for now, and have started working on using every Pep Power!
☾ Also got to play more Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~!  I'm just one special epilogue away from finishing the game now; I'm both excited and yet I don't want it to end aaaahhh ;v;
☾ I did a little bit of coloring while watching some Twitch streams today!  I'm super close to finishing this coloring book too—there's only one more page left after I finish the one I'm currently working on!


----------



## xara

late night post #3297738 since i’m pulling an all-nighter lol, but yesterday was pretty decent! i’m very grateful that 2022 has been relatively kind to me so far. :’)

• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me, and we cuddled while i watched _the hunger games_. <3
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
• did some self-care for the first time in a while. 
• my mom was kind enough to buy me some chocolate milk when she went grocery shopping.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my peace puppy and copy of Pacman World 1 should be coming later today ☺


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I’m referring to most of the songs in the “A Modern Day Prodigal Son - Brantley Gilbert” album. I didn’t think of listening to the whole album until recently, so it’s nice to relate to some of the songs.


Listened to one songand, probably has good lyrics if you can relate but not really my type of bops and his voice was eeh. But yeah always great when you find new stuff you like!


----------



## hakutaku

I finally finished my report last night! Just needs some minor editing to improve my vocabulary a little and then I can submit it.

Euphoria Season 2 started airing last night too, and the first episode was really good!


----------



## Autumn247

My kitty burrowed under the covers with me to take a nap earlier  ❤
I took a funny picture of my kitty, pictured below in the spoiler 
I'm reading this book series called The Babysitter's Coven by Kate Williams, it's really good so far
I'm going to be playing a lot of games tonight!
Started playing Super Lucky's Tale on my Xbox One, it's a really cute game
I redecorated the main room of my house in ACNH with the Sanrio stuff, it turned out pretty cute
I made a Halloween room in my house on ACNH
I'm staying inside and staying warm because the ground is covered in ice and I don't want to go out and fall like I almost did yesterday



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

- Last night I was petting and loving on my kitty, Lulu, and once she left I still heard licking noises.  I looked at my clothes only to find our other cat, Maybellene, cuddled up on them!
- I got out of work earlier today, so I have the rest of the day off.
- I’m going to martial arts practice later.
- Just been having more good days than bad lately.  



Spoiler: Maybellene being comfy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> my peace puppy and copy of Pacman World 1 should be coming later today ☺


so the plush didn't arrive unfortunately (I'm sure it'll be here tomorrow), but the game did! so I've been spending my evening playing Pacman World on my Playstation 1, never played it before and it's really fun!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Bought the CNY RH doll. Idc if I don't get a numbered edition, at least she's coming and that all what matters


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I completed everything that had to be done at work today despite facing computer issues all day.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch while I watched the new episode of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here’s another round of stuff that made me happy!

I went to the grocery store (again) and got the stuff I need. After I was done, I decided to go for a walk in a park that is beside the store. I then saw a group of dogs playing with each other while I walked by. However, this one dog had other ideas and decided to approach me. A few seconds later, another one came to me and guess what kind of dog it is. It’s a *rough collie*! I absolutely love their fluffy fur and they’re my favourite dog breed. It even decided to touch my hand briefly with its nose (it also stepped on my foot lol). If you didn’t know, I always have a bad feeling that dogs will bite when they approach me so I felt a little scared. Fortunately, that was not the case! I continued on my way while the dogs kept playing with each other.
*Feel free to skip this point. *Just before I pulled into the driveway, I spotted a *2007 Audi R8* from a fair distance! Literally a minute later when I got out of the car, I saw it again as the driver just so happened to pass through my street, giving me a better look at it. Very nice, and it's the second Audi I've been able to identify without a struggle!
I played GT Sport again and this one race gave me a run for my money. Just so you know, I was racing against AI. I was on the final lap with a couple of corners to go with only being a few seconds behind first place. It looked hopeless as I was going to finish in second. However, my opponent got a horrible exit out of the final corner while I on the other hand got a great exit. Because of this, it was a race to the finish line, overtook my opponent, and I just BARELY won. The gap? It was 0.054 seconds of a difference! Here's an *Imgur link to video proof that I didn't make it up*. There's audio, too. It's definitely a race to remember.


----------



## daringred_

guys, i finally did it, i finally edited for the first time in months  didn't think i was going to have the energy, but i managed it, and i'm so happy with the result.


----------



## SierraMisst

Well i wasn’t supposed to work today but ended up babysitting which was pretty fun, i also got some new items from liz and some other awesome members on here and got my boyfriend a nice red setup for his house!
So overall playing animal crossing and getting some new items were definitely the highlights


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are winning their hockey game. The Nashville Predators are also playing very well who I’ve had a soft spot for, for a while. Both teams could very well make the playoffs.
⬥ I’m ecstatic that the Georgia Bulldogs defeated Alabama in the National Championship. This is the outcome that I’ve wanted.
⬥ I’m currently washing my bedsheets because I’m clumsy and spilled orange juice on my fitted sheet. At least I will have warm and clean sheets now. 
⬥ I’m off work tomorrow, so I’m playing some Madden 22. I adjusted some of the gameplay sliders to make it more realistic, and I’m finally satisfied with the current sliders. I’m improving a lot on my game.
⬥ A package that I was waiting for arrived in the mail and I’m very happy with it. I couldn’t get it until after work, though, because mail comes very late where I live. It doesn’t drop off until after 4:00 PM, which sucks.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finished Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~, and so that's the whole series complete!  I'm glad I saved my other favorite's special epilogue for last; it made for a really nice note to wrap things up on.  Now I'm looking forward to finally checking out my copy of the Wintertide Miracles fanbook and listening to the Haunted House Adventure drama CD!  I probably won't actually understand most of it, but still.
☾ Got a few things done around the house today! ^^ I helped take down our Christmas decorations and took care of a couple other things that have been bothering me.  Also finally framed a picture I've been meaning to, though it still needs to be put up on the wall.
☾ ...Speaking of the picture frame though, I took the stock image from the frame and put it up in the living room when no one was looking, as a little joke.  No one's noticed it yet—I'm personally hoping it'll stay unnoticed for a week at the least.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- It's a nice sunny day outside (been rainy and cloudy a lot lately because of La Niña)
- The fabric I ordered finally arrived
- Yummy leftovers


----------



## iiyyja

It took awhile, but my medicine is starting to kick in. Crohns symptoms aren't as bad as they were a week ago 


hakutaku said:


> I finally finished my report last night! Just needs some minor editing to improve my vocabulary a little and then I can submit it.
> 
> Euphoria Season 2 started airing last night too, and the first episode was really good!


I love that show, but it really bothers me how sanitized the show is in terms of aesthetics. High school students aren't that polished


----------



## Shoutarous

today wasn't aamazing however 
- I made it through the day, got a package from a cute etsy shop i really enjoy, got to call my boyfriend, got some work done


----------



## Autumn247

It's a brand new day, so a new opportunity to work towards my goals!
I started watching the show Lucifer
I beat Cyrus on Spear Pillar and caught Palkia in Pokémon Shining Pearl 
My kitty is laying on me sleeping 
I'm having scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast later, one of my favorite breakfasts
Going to the library later 
It's nice and warm in my apartment
I'm enjoying an iced coffee
I weighed myself today, while I did gain some weight I didn't gain as much as I feared so I'm happy about that.  I had been avoiding weighing myself for a couple months because I was worried about how much I possibly gained.


----------



## Chris

Finally completed and submitted the mammoth paper on SARS-CoV-2 mutations I've been complaining about in What's Bothering You? for months.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Here’s another round of stuff that made me happy!
> 
> I went to the grocery store (again) and got the stuff I need. After I was done, I decided to go for a walk in a park that is beside the store. I then saw a group of dogs playing with each other while I walked by. However, this one dog had other ideas and decided to approach me. A few seconds later, another one came to me and guess what kind of dog it is. It’s a *rough collie*! I absolutely love their fluffy fur and they’re my favourite dog breed. It even decided to touch my hand briefly with its nose (it also stepped on my foot lol). If you didn’t know, I always have a bad feeling that dogs will bite when they approach me so I felt a little scared. Fortunately, that was not the case! I continued on my way while the dogs kept playing with each other.
> *Feel free to skip this point. *Just before I pulled into the driveway, I spotted a *2007 Audi R8* from a fair distance! Literally a minute later when I got out of the car, I saw it again as the driver just so happened to pass through my street, giving me a better look at it. Very nice, and it's the second Audi I've been able to identify without a struggle!
> I played GT Sport again and this one race gave me a run for my money. Just so you know, I was racing against AI. I was on the final lap with a couple of corners to go with only being a few seconds behind first place. It looked hopeless as I was going to finish in second. However, my opponent got a horrible exit out of the final corner while I on the other hand got a great exit. Because of this, it was a race to the finish line, overtook my opponent, and I just BARELY won. The gap? It was 0.054 seconds of a difference! Here's an *Imgur link to video proof that I didn't make it up*. There's audio, too. It's definitely a race to remember.


audis are beautiful! They're modern but fancy.


----------



## xara

didn’t post yesterday as it was a bad day and i was too tired, but i've still got some stuff that i’m happy about. :’)

• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me and we cuddled a lot, including while i continued watching the rest of _the hunger games_. <3
• mazikeen (my tabby kitten) and i didn’t cuddle, but she _did_ give me a few kisses on the hand, which was very sweet. <3
• finally began posting around the forums again! i’ve only been posting in this thread and a few others, so it feels nice to try and be a bit more active again!
• had 2 delicious egg, cheese and sausage sandwiches for breakfast.
• my mom ordered me a ring that looks like a penguin! i’m not typically into wearing jewelry, but it’s so cute that i’ll definitely be wearing it once it arrives. :’)


Spoiler: the ring 🐧💍









• began watching _sleepy hollow_ with my dad — i’m enjoying it so far!


----------



## meo

Had another really good counseling session today. I'm really feeling my new counselor and she's been really helpful processing a lot of things I've been through the last couple months.
On another note, I'm happy because my couch finally is on it's way for my new place and I ordered a cute baby book so I'm excited to do that and document aspects of my pregnancy/baby's milestones.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today has been very eventful and busy!

- Went to work and saw two of my favorite coworkers! It's so much of a weight lifted from my shoulders whenever they're around ;v;
- Played Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns for a bit before I went into work!! And in the middle of the night, too >w>
- Prepared some parcels for amiibo card trading! A HUUUUGE thank-you to @Ekuseru for being kind enough to get me a shipping label since I'm broke and am supposed to be saving for a trip to Canada soon ;v;
- Also received some amiibo cards from trades today! Thanks to Ekuseru again for Ione and @marilyna49 for Judy!!! :3
- This was yesterday, but I got my NDSL in the mail ;v; Named her Norma! Decorated her with some stickers, too. 
- Got some stickers in the mail for my bullet journal! Some for @Azzy too c: 
- My favorite band (Bad Suns) released a new single today from their album coming out soon! I'M SO EXCITED!!!
- Listed some mangas and k-pop albums on Mercari for sale. Hopefully I get some buyers! I love mail. LOL. I love mailing things, shipping things! It's so fun ;w;


----------



## Midoriya

- I had the day off from work.
- Discussed a job opportunity and going to be considering it.
- I managed to level up my talents in Genshin and also get an identical weapon in order to refine the one I have.
- Just having another good day in general.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my plushies came today and omg they're so cute!! they've found a new forever home!  ☺


----------



## TheDuke55

Kind of binged watched a lot of a One Piece collection set I got for Christmas. I probably should had stopped watching at some point, but I liked the arc and overall speed of it. It was too fun and interesting lol...



xara said:


> thank you! i really appreciate you and @Croconaw taking the time to respond to my dental woes — it definitely helped ease my anxiety a bit. :’)
> 
> it’s also super cool that you’ve started writing again! i’m actually hoping to get back into doing it again as well. i used to flesh out short stories pretty frequently, but then the past two years and writer’s block happened lmao.


I haven't been very active here, so sorry for this really late reply. I'm glad that we were able to ease your mind and it's awesome that you're wanting to get back into writing. I didn't know that you did that. It can be really fun to do! I would love to read your short stories, but I understand if you don't want to post them. I mean, I haven't posted any of my own works lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I've been sleeping a bit deeper at night again.
- My back pain feels like it's starting to ease up again.
- I have a massage scheduled for tomorrow and that should help.
- I talked to my mom tonight and she wasn't in the middle of a crisis for a change.
- The new treats I ordered for my dog came in the mail today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today was a VERY chilly, but yet again another happy day for me:

I went outside to go somewhere. This sounds weird, but I liked the cold temperatures (at least -15C) while driving on the road. Don't worry, I bundled up for the weather and kept warm.
*Feel free to skip this point. *For the 114th car I've spotted, I saw a *Jaguar F-Type* parked just peeking out of the alleyway even though I only saw the *rear view* of it.
I played GT Sport for the umpteenth time. There's this one car called the *2017 Lexus LC500* that has _10 gears _which boggled my mind. That's pretty unusual for a car, but not for trucks. Funnily enough, one of the youtube channels I regularly watch uploaded a video today explaining why some cars have a lot of gears. I ended up learning some things in the process so that's nice.
I took a nap for a couple of hours and felt a more positive mood after I woke up.
Listened to a lot of music today.
Logged on to ACNH today to play HHP. RNG helped me out today as Jacques appeared! I have him in my New Leaf town, so I chose him as soon as I could. Long story short, I went on a nostalgia trip recreating his house interior by memory with modern additions, and that his song of choice was K.K. Disco, the first song I ever got in New Leaf. :')
Continuing from ACNH, I saw Queenie wearing the green elegant hat I gave her on her birthday for the first time. She even went on to invite me to her house afterward.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some pretty serious dusting done in my room!  I'm feeling much better now that it's done. ^^
☾ Looked through the Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ fanbook today!  I got to see some artwork of my two faves that I hadn't seen before, so I'm really happy about that.
☾ Both of my parents _did_ already notice the picture from the frame I put up in the living room, but I got a pretty good laugh out of their reactions anyway!
☾ Played some more DQXI S!  I'm still working on using all the Pep Powers, but this is probably something I would've done even without an associated accolade, because I really like seeing all the different cutscenes for them.


----------



## xara

was once again too exhausted to post last night, but i had a fairly decent day at least. :’)

• cuddled with mazikeen (my tabby kitten) and she gave me kisses on the forehead and ‘made biscuits’ on my leg. 
• alize (my black & white kitten) and i cuddled afterwards for quite a few hours, and she kissed the marks that mazikeen’s ‘biscuits’ left on my leg (they both have claws, so their ‘biscuits’ tend to hurt and leave marks lol). she also meowed at me a few times, and we played together. <3


Spoiler: why does she sleep like this 😭








• my dad and i continued watching _sleepy hollow_! we’re almost done with season 1, and i’m enjoying it a lot.



TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't been very active here, so sorry for this really late reply. I'm glad that we were able to ease your mind and it's awesome that you're wanting to get back into writing. I didn't know that you did that. It can be really fun to do! I would love to read your short stories, but I understand if you don't want to post them. I mean, I haven't posted any of my own works lol.



i actually posted a short story i wrote on here a few years ago! it’s from 2016 so it’s, uh, quite old lmao, but it’s something. i attempted to flesh it out into a full story, but i struggled with it at the time so i just kept it as it was aha. i posted it *here *if you wanna read it. :’)


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work (yesterday was just ehhh).

Also got my long embroidered vest today! Surprisingly airy and not heavy at all to wear and glad I got with my usual dress/pant size on it cause it sure had a tiny ass measure lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, caught another shiny Heatran in PoGo!  Which was extra happy because I first did a raid where I fought a normal one that I didn't catch since they dodge/break free A LOT and the next raid one I fought was a shiny encounter and luckily I caught that one!


----------



## Autumn247

I love reading the posts in this thread, they make me happy  
A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out yesterday so I listened to that 
I'm having a cheese quesadilla for dinner tonight 
The stuff I ordered on Amazon shipped today and should be here by Friday 
I'm hopefully going to the store tomorrow to pick up some stuff I need
I started watching the show Lucifer and am really enjoying it so far 
I have some time to read and play games tonight


----------



## xSuperMario64x

two more plushies coming soon, one of them is coming from Europe and it just departed from Belgium yesterday, on track to arrive in about a week and a half to three weeks from now. the other one was just dropped off at a post office in CA so I expect it'll be here in about a week. so excited for both of them!!

also I've been pretty successful in selling some of my old stuff on Mercari, just sold an extra gamecube controller that needs a new joystick base today. it's been taking up space anyways so I'm glad someone bought it. and I have like 7 people eyeing the two plushies I listed yesterday so hopefully someone buys them


----------



## Mariah

I went to the field museum!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through work today and got everything done that was required of me.
- I got to leave work early for a massage therapy appointment.
- I finally got my niece and nephew's Christmas presents shipped today. That's one less thing for me to worry about.
- I have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow. I excited to pick out some new glasses.
- The weather was decent today, much better than the below freezing temperatures of the past few days.
- A Megadeth song came on the radio while I was driving home this evening. They're one of my favorite bands and even though I own most of their albums, hearing one of their songs randomly put me in a good mood.


----------



## milktae

- got a good amount of sleep so i wasnt fighting the urge to sleep in my classes :’]
- opened an rc car toy from toy story (i kept crashing everywhere tho <\3)


Spoiler: rc


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to overhear a conversation between two of the neighborhood cats this morning.  It was so cute!!
☾ I finally listened to the Code: Realize Haunted House Adventure drama CD!  I didn't understand everything, but I was able to follow along with the gist of things, and I still really enjoyed it!
☾ Spent the evening watching Youtube and re-watching Kimi ni Todoke with my mom!  We also took turns playing Fall Guys, and that was a lot of fun too!
☾ Also super excited about new Shaman King episodes coming out on Netflix tomorrow!! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

- Had a good day at work.
- The Dallas Stars beat the Seattle Krakens hockey team 5-2 in their first visit to Texas.
- I’m off work tomorrow.


----------



## xara

had another pretty decent day today. ^_^

• received some adorable art of my acnh island rep from @Mistreil (that they actually posted last month, but i only just saw today )!! thank you so much again, mistreil! 


Spoiler: look how cute this is!









• bought myself the january birthstone (garnet) collectible today, in honour of the birthday of someone who means a lot to me. :’)
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_ with my dad.
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me. <3
• tidied up my room a bit.
• did some self-care. 
• looked at the activity log on my 3DS to find out how many hours i played new leaf for, and went on a trip down memory lane when i saw some of the other games on there that i used to play! i’d actually forgotten the names of most of them, so it was nice to be reminded. i might even try to repurchase a few of them if i can find them. 
• mazikeen (my tabby kitten) gave me a few kisses on my hand. <3


----------



## hakutaku

Going to my friend's house for dinner in an hour!   He's making Spaghetti Bolognese and homemade garlic bread!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got all of my important work completed today.
- I went to the eye doctor and they told me my vision is actually improving slightly! It will get worse again as I get older, but I'm going to enjoy the improvement while I can.
- I picked out some very pretty new purple frames. I can't wait to get them.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then I've got a long weekend coming up!


----------



## Bluelady

The pastel scissors and blue desk lamp that I ordered a while ago arrived today. I'm especially excited for the desk lamp because it's has a usb port and an outlet to connect other gadgets. Kind of like the one found in modern hotels. The light switch on this thing will take some getting used to because it's touch control at the base and neck.


----------



## Midoriya

- I had fun with a friend today.
- Was off work.
- Discussing a job opportunity for a place that’s one of my dream jobs.
- I played the Windtrace event for the first time in Genshin Impact and won my first match without getting captured.  All I did was go under a ledge and turn into a box so they couldn’t find me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't post yesterday because it was pretty uneventful for me. Today only had a couple of things:


I logged on to ACNH. Did a few things before I went to play HHP. I heard somewhere around the forums where you can give souvenir chocolate to your villagers so you can design their vacation homes without relying on rng. Because of this, I gave one to Queenie thanks to *@Midoriya* who gifted me a couple of them a few weeks ago. I don't know if you were aware of this buddy, but I want to say thank you for that! I'm definitely putting it to good use.  Anyway, it was nice designing Queenie's vacation home and getting a little creative with the limited stuff I'm given considering she's one of my favourite villagers.
For the *insert a ludicrously high number here* time, I played GT Sport to do some races. There's this one AI that constantly tried to overtake me, but ended up going off track a few times which made me snicker lol. For half of the time I played the game, I was designing a livery for one of the cars I used. I also ended up making a helmet design that's a work in progress at the moment. Because of acquiring more knowledge I learned on how to use Inkscape, it felt so great seeing my custom decals in the game beyond text even though they're just simple shapes. I should consider bringing back my old art thread to post my liveries so people wouldn't have to deal with my spoilers here lol. Should I, though?


----------



## xara

i can’t believe i’m actually posting at a semi-reasonable hour for once lol, but today was good! uneventful for the most part, but still good. 

• continued watching _sleepy hollow_ with my dad! we’ve finally made it to season 2, and it’s good so far! if i’m mainly watching for tom mison/ichabod crane, then that’s between me and god. 
• tidied up my room a bit and did some tiny tasks around the house.
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me and we cuddled twice. <3
• had a delicious slice of chocolate fudge cake after dinner! i tend to stay away from chocolate cakes as they’re usually too rich for me, but this one was just right and very good! 
• did some self-care.
• _finally_ put a transparent design all over my acnh island to prevent new flowers from spawning. i regret not doing this sooner, but i’m glad to have done it now — i hate digging up flowers so much lmao. 



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I should consider bringing back my old art thread to post my liveries so people wouldn't have to deal with my spoilers here lol. Should I, though?



it’s entirely up to you of course, but i say go for it!


----------



## Merielle

Posting a little late today, eheheh.
☾ The latest batch of Shaman King episodes came out on Netflix today, and I somehow managed to binge my way through all of them!  It was a lot of fun and I'm glad to be basically caught up, but I think the wait for the last set of episodes to be released might be a tad painful, ahaha. ;v;
☾ I've had some extra spending money recently, so I ordered a few music CDs today!  Should take care of a few of the songs I haven't been able to buy off of iTunes.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings dominated the Pittsburgh Penguins and that makes me very happy. I love seeing them play like this.
⬥ I got paid from my job tonight via my bank’s early pay. I had just received a direct deposit from Ebay as well, so double paychecks are always nice.
⬥ My new hat is supposed to come in the mail tomorrow. Unfortunately, mail comes after 4:00 PM here, so it’ll be a bit of a wait.
⬥ I am off work tomorrow so I’m staying up a bit to play video games.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

⬥ Learned how to make a GIF today! It's super quick and easy so I think I'm going to start making some out of my ACWW capture footage and share them on Twitter/tumblr
⬥ Getting a bit better about moving forward towards my goals. My new check-off lists that I keep for yearly/monthly goals seems to be helping me stay on track
⬥ Might be able to go and see my family after 3 years in a few months! (But of course that depends on, y'know) There are a lot of things I've been wanting to do when I go back so if I can I'm looking forward to that

(I'm sad though I can't put the GIF here it said the file is too large ( )


----------



## Sophie23

Autumn247 said:


> I love reading the posts in this thread, they make me happy
> A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out yesterday so I listened to that
> I'm having a cheese quesadilla for dinner tonight
> The stuff I ordered on Amazon shipped today and should be here by Friday
> I'm hopefully going to the store tomorrow to pick up some stuff I need
> I started watching the show Lucifer and am really enjoying it so far
> I have some time to read and play games tonight


What animal crossing podcasts do you listen to?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2022

And I’m happy that I’m seeing Spider-Man at the Cinema Sunday


----------



## Autumn247

Sophie23 said:


> What animal crossing podcasts do you listen to?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2022
> 
> And I’m happy that I’m seeing Spider-Man at the Cinema Sunday




I listen to Haken: An Animal Crossing Podcast


----------



## Suntide

It was yesterday (didn't have time to post here), BUT...

Yesterday at work I was walking down the hallway when I heard a song I absolutely LOVE, but that you would absolutely not expect to just hear randomly, coming from inside the lab (this is the song, for the curious). I sprinted in and was like "Oh my god I love this song who's listening to this??" Glanced over at the computer they stream spotify from, and saw... MY playlist! Lmao! One of my coworkers asked for the link to a playlist I made a couple months ago because every time she walked through my part of the lab while it was playing she would jam out. Turns out she put it on for everyone to listen to while working yesterday lol!


----------



## Soigne

Bought a new water bottle on sale this morning & had a good day at work today.


----------



## hakutaku

I finally got the grade back for the exam I handed in for the 5th November 2021 and I got an 85 on it! I'm really pleasantly surprised by it lol, I didn't think I'd get higher than my last grade. 85 is basically the highest you can get for UK undergraduate history essays so I'm kind of shocked.  I would have just been happy to get any grade back in general since it was over a month late, apparently the tutor marking my paper got ill.

Had a nice time at my friend's place last night too, and a relaxing day so far today. I handed in my report last night so I don't have any responsibilities for the next 10 days until I go back to uni, which is pretty good.


----------



## Firesquids

Took my kitten Milo to get fixed yesterday, and the vet told me he ate a hair tie. After hours of him trying to cough it up last night, he finally went to sleep and pooped it out this morning. So glad I don't have to worry about that anymore!
Here's a pic of him dazed out on meds


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I submitted another job application today, hopefully they hire me 

I found a 10% off coupon for that silver fox plush I'm eyeing so now it'll only be $33, I don't have enough money in my checking acct to buy it atm but when I do (aka when my sales on Mercari complete in a few days and I get paid) I'm snatching him up! silver fox plushies are basically just as rare as an actual silver fox so I'm really excited to bring him home ☺

also had a really good soft pretzel with some mildly spicy cheese earlier, got the pretzels in the frozen section at the grocery store. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## Autumn247

I got some jars of Nutella!
I visited a belltree members island to drop off a diy for them 
Tomorrow is Saturday!
Had a caramel latte tonight
I posted a free diy giveaway thread in the nooks cranny sub forum
A new episode of my favorite Nintendo Switch podcast came out tonight, I’ll be listening to it tomorrow. Too tired tonight.
Watched an episode of Lucifer


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I completed all of my important work for the day.
- My dog has been acting a bit calmer lately. He suffers from anxiety, like I do, so it's nice to see him handling things a bit better sometimes.
- I've felt relatively good today as well and haven't gotten too stressed about anything.
- My back has been feeling better today.
- I have a three day weekend to look forward to!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here's my (almost) daily post on this thread:

The day started off with clear sunny skies that pretty much lasted through the whole day. It's very refreshing since the past few days have been cloudy.
Went for a walk even though it lasted for a little while.
I played GT Sport and _finally_ finished a helmet design! I'm really happy with how it turned out even though some were made by other people that they shared. If you're curious, I tried recreating the blue racing helmet from New Horizons! Using Inkscape to recreate the patterns and seeing my efforts come to fruition in the game brings a smile to my face. *Here's the link* to my art thread if you want to check it out! As well as the old art that makes me question myself lol.
I logged on to play New Leaf and it turns out I've had the game for seven years now. Can't believe my town has existed for this long and that time is just flying by so quickly.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I loved receiving all of the birthday wishes from my friends on the forum. They were all very appreciated and I’m thankful for them! 
⬥ My new hat came in the mail and it looks better in person. I’ve never had a black camo hat, but I’m excited to rock camo LA. I’m happy that the camo is evident in the picture, but it is more prominent in person.


Spoiler: hat time









⬥ I had a relaxing day off from work and my paycheck was more than I was expecting, as well. That’s always nice.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've started my second viewing of the latest Shaman King episodes with my mom! ^^ Can't wait to get her caught up with me.
☾ I played a little bit of DQXI S!  I've finally used all the Pep Powers and got the Pepper Army accolade—a lot were quite cool, others were just downright funny.  DQXI players, if you haven't used Fly-By-Knight yet... you _really_ should.
☾ Also did some coloring while hanging out in a couple livestreams!


----------



## Mariah

One more day until my puppy’s birthday party!


----------



## Midoriya

- I went above and beyond my job responsibilities at work.
- @Foreverfox I saw the Mavs @ Grizzlies game had the Grizzlies in front 55-50 at halftime, so I turned it on.  Well, as soon as I turned it on the Dallas Mavericks went on a tear, and ended up defeating the Memphis Grizzlies 112-85 and snapping their 11 game winning streak!!  I guess they were just like, “Oh, Riley is watching.  Better play our hearts out!”  
- Really looking forward to a job call on Tuesday.  I’m actually kind of hopeful about this one.  If I manage to get it I’ll be able to start my professional career.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I went above and beyond my job responsibilities at work.
> - @Foreverfox I saw the Mavs @ Grizzlies game had the Grizzlies in front 55-50 at halftime, so I turned it on.  Well, as soon as I turned it on the Dallas Mavericks went on a tear, and ended up defeating the Memphis Grizzlies 112-85 and snapping their 11 game winning streak!!  I guess they were just like, “Oh, Riley is watching.  Better play our hearts out!”
> - Really looking forward to a job call on Tuesday.  I’m actually kind of hopeful about this one.  If I manage to get it I’ll be able to start my professional career.


YYAASS!! I wonder if there's a trick to this...maybe a lucky shirt? Hmm... glad you started watching, that's for sure!!


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> YYAASS!! I wonder if there's a trick to this...maybe a lucky shirt? Hmm... glad you started watching, that's for sure!!



I do have a lucky Mavs shirt that helps them win sometimes, but I wasn’t wearing it.  In fact, I wasn’t wearing anything Mavs-related at all.  I just turned it on and they started playing well.


----------



## Shoutarous

~ I got some commisioners finally, so I could make some TBT and I'm being productive!
~ An artist I admire is doing an art trade with me!!
~ I got so many trades done today!!
~ I finally had motivation to play ACNH
~ My boyfriend and I got all sappy and flirted/comforted eachother all day since I got home
~ I'm getting sleep and rest finally
~ Three day weekend!
~ I had a really good meal earlier too
~ Made some new friends on TBT today!


----------



## Alienfish

Got a Ditto in PoGo last night, god only knows how many Pokémon I caught of those 9 that can still appear as one...


----------



## Autumn247

I'm getting a new study Bible, I like the one I'm getting because it has a lot of room on the sides to write notes
Ordering my kitty some new toys  ❤ 
I decorated two more vacation homes in HHP, so far I've done 10 homes.  I think I'm getting a little better at it 
It's negative 1 degrees Fahrenheit outside right now so I'm happy to have heat in my apartment 
Enjoying an iced coffee 
Excited for Pokémon Legends Arceus to come out this month!


----------



## Chris

I confronted my colleagues as a group yesterday evening about on-going anti-LGBT behaviours towards myself and others and received a wonderful influx of love and support - and also a private message from one person owning up to their transphobic behaviour. Last night was the first night in a week I've slept soundly and I woke-up this morning feeling happy and refreshed. My partner and I are going out for drinks with some of them tonight to celebrate a colleague's birthday and I've gone from dreading it to looking forward to it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the plushie that was supposed to arrive on Tuesday is out for delivery today, like 4 days early!! I can't wait! ☺


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got to see another Arizona sunrise.


----------



## Alienfish

Decided to buy that dress from a second-hand that had a too small head-hole. Pretty sure I can cut it open to make it larger, plus it was rather unique and I don't think I could find it elsewhere. It fit great everywhere else so I don't get how it was sewn from start. Also found another tunic/dress there, as well as some dolmades at the grocery store


----------



## Blueskyy

I have an extra long weekend since I’m off for MLK Day, it’s snowing outside right now so I have my windows up and sitting by my kitty. About to do a simple home workout so I don’t feel so lazy all day. It’s been maybe 3 weeks since I’ve touched my Switch so I might check out my island after!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so my brother was accepted to his college of choice a month or so ago, and he just sent us a pic of his new student ID. I think he's starting classes in a few days, so happy for him! <333


----------



## hakutaku

Finally saw my grandma again for the first time in ages! She's doing really well and it was great to see her so healthy after she had a bunch of health complications last year. We all went shopping together, bought lunch, and ate at my grandma's flat.
I tried Ovaltine for the first time and I really enjoyed it, also had some of my fav carrot cake with it.
Overall had a pleasant day and currently relaxing with a coffee


----------



## xara

was once again too tired to post last night, and was too busy to post this ‘til now, but yesterday was decent! ^_^

• did some self-care.
• alize (my black & white kitten) meowed at me, and we cuddled a few times! she also woke me up by laying on my side while i was still in bed and purring in my ear, and she laid on my pillow for a few moments as well. <3


Spoiler: look at herrrr 🥺🖤



this is definitely a new favourite photo of mine. she’s so gorgeous. 





• got 2x nook points. 
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• submitted a few story requests to one of my favourite fanfic writers (she asked for requests lol)! i’m not sure if mine’ll be chosen, but i’m happy that i mustered up the courage to submit them anyways. :’)
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_ with my dad. i also found out today that tom mison (who plays one of the main characters, and is one of the main reasons i watch) came to the city i live in in 2020/2021 to film something, and i am... punching the air lmfao.
• created some new art for the first time in months!


----------



## dizzy bone

I did some major room decorating this weekend! I never felt like I wanted to live here in this country in the long term, but I'm slowly warming up to it... started my new job recently, so I wanted to make an effort to fix up my room so it's something I'd feel comfortable coming home to as opposed to just... sitting at my desk or sleeping. My room is basically hand-me-down furniture left by my mom so a lot of it is antique which I love, but I also got some carpets out and hung some lights up. Made a cute little area for my cat, too. Tbh I started cleaning because I was trying to distract myself from the fact that someone I _just _started a relationship with might have to leave the country soon..... but at least I was productive!!!


----------



## Jhine7

Finally was able to do our sloth encounter! A Christmas present I got for my fiancé.


----------



## jiny

i ordered myself an enhypen album! it should come on Wednesday  also my sanrio plushes i ordered on tuesday came in today! they're so adorable


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with no back pain.
- I didn't have to work today and still have two more days off.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- It's freezing outside with a chance of snow/ice tomorrow so I'm happy I don't have to go anywhere this weekend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- I played Mario Party Superstars online with @/justina and it was a blast!
- I got my Bernese Mountain Dog plush in the mail today and he's perfect and I love him sm  
- I ordered the silver fox plush today and I'm so excited to get it!!! (if it wasn't obvious by my avatar lol)
- i got to eat another tasty pretzel today, I gotta buy pretzels more often  
- very random but I got some miis to become couples in Tomodachi Life so that was great! no mlm or wlw yet but I'm gettin there.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I received a ton of gift cards for my birthday last night.
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are finally playing great hockey with the prospects coming up, and I’m actually _very confident_ for a playoff run.
⬥ I’m currently eating bagel bites. I’ve been craving them for quite a while and I finally had the chance to pick some up.
⬥ We are closing a little early at work tomorrow so it will be a short night for me. I’m planning on using that free time to play video games.


Nunnafinga said:


> -snip-


I love Arizona so much. That looks beautiful.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Played some more DQXI S—I've done everything I can at this point in the game, and I'm finally ready to wrap up Act 3!  I'm excited to see the ending and get into the remaining content afterwards.
☾ We had a little guest over for a while today!  It was getting really cold out and our neighbors weren't home to bring their kitty in, so we brought her in for them until they got back.  She's really quite a sweetie. ;v;


----------



## Midoriya

- Did well at work.
- Glad the Dallas Mavericks won again, defeating the Orlando Magic 108-92.
- Looking forward to the Dallas Cowboys versus San Francisco 49’ers playoff game tomorrow.
- I didn’t have the best of days today, but I was reminded to cherish the people who love me and not take anyone or anything for granted.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy because my mom ordered me some new slippers, and… They’re Umbreon themed ones! They looked so cool and I can’t wait to get them. Hopefully they’ll fit. Also, I’ve been working really hard on my Pokémon Shining Pearl game the last few weeks. I’ve got every Pokémon in it except for the ones that evolve through trade, which I need to find someone who can help me with that, and the Brilliant Diamond exclusives. So I’d say I did pretty good! ^-^


----------



## Mariah

The show I was an extra in premieres today. Hope I’m actually visible in the show.


----------



## thefallenfruit

It finally snowed where I live today! I rarely get any snow at all where I am so I’m excited that I got a couple of inches of it that I could have fun in.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought 4 new games on the eshop yesterday since they were having really good sales, The Witcher 3: Complete Edition, Cozy Grove, South Park: The Stick of Truth. and Calico.  I'm going to play some of them out today 
I finally got a full night of rest after 3 days of barely sleeping 
Finished a book I was reading and started another one
My kitty slept cuddled up to me last night purring


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I received a ton of gift cards for my birthday last night.


I didn't realize yesterday was your birthday (also I can't look at your profile so I couldn't send a message there), happy belated birthday!


----------



## Soigne

I got a paid day off from work today because of the snow we're getting.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am happy about quite a few things as of late!!

1.) I started school!!!!! I'm officially an Early Childhood Education student  I've worked with little ones on and off since I was a teenager but I've always been nervous about going to school for it. I was not at my best in high school and it put me off college for a long time. Plus I had to pay, lol. But I found an online program and so far it's lovely. I mean I'm still trying to get used to the website and everything, but I am really excited to finally get my degree so I can be fully certified to work with the little ones.

2.) I have been so lucky to receive so much art from tons of different wonderful TBT users!! Shoutout to @Totoroki for my absolutely magical avatar and @Cutesy for my adorable signature!! They're both perfect and I am so thrilled. 

3.) I'm slowly heading back to work! I'm not sure if it'll stick or not with this new variant but as it stands I'm set to work all week and I'm excited to see all the kids again. I miss them so much, it'll be so nice to see them! I'm not sure if everyone will be back but we will see.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with no back pain for the second day in a row.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow as well.
- I didn't have to go out for any reason today except to walk my dog which was good since it's been snowing/sleeting all day.
- I had another relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog was being super cute and playful earlier today.


----------



## deana

I got my new _Assistant Manager _name tag at work which makes me happy! (Until a rude customer comes and wants to speak to a manager at which point I may feel differently lol)

I am also glad that I have two days off of work now and the weather should actually be nice for tomorrow so I am hoping I can get outside and get some sun.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ A bunch of people, including me, were set home from work early. I was okay with the short day because I’m picking up a shift on Tuesday night.
⬥ I spent the past few hours watching the NFL Playoffs. My good friend is actually a Chiefs fan, so I’m happy they are winning their game.
⬥ There is a chance I could get called off work tomorrow because of road closures, so I will be happy with the free time if that happens.
⬥ I’m happy to have the chance to play my video game tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Merielle said:


> ☾ Played some more DQXI S—I've done everything I can at this point in the game, and I'm finally ready to wrap up Act 3!  I'm excited to see the ending and get into the remaining content afterwards.


I haven't played DQXI S since 2019, but I can confidently say it's one of my favourite games to play, even with some things that required grinding. Despite not playing it for a long time, I can still remember most of the locations vividly. Some of the pep power cutscenes are downright funny as well. My personal favourite is where Jade and Rab were kicking this energetic ball back and forth at each other, with the latter gulping it up after. Moments later, Rab would fire it out like a laser with angry-looking eyes. It feels like that alone was a reference to the Imma Firin Mah' Lazer meme lol. Perhaps once you finished the game, you should play the entire game in 2D mode if you want!

-----------------------------------------

Good day today for me. 

Had a very good sleep last night which left me with quite a lot of energy throughout the day!
I got back into drawing again after a couple of weeks of not doing so. Feels pretty nice even though it feels like I've gotten a bit rusty. At the same time, it's a preparation for a surprise for one of the users on here!
I spent some time in one part of my house where the sun was shining through. I opened the blinds to soak into the sunlight for some time. On top of the clear weather that happened throughout the day, it left me in a pretty positive mood! I should do this more often when another opportunity arises.
There was a MK8D friendlies session today that was organized by @/Mairmalade! I manage to get in even though I was half an hour late after it started. We eventually decided to play some balloon battles which is a nice change of pace to the typical races. Unfortunately, I ended up disconnecting in the final battle due to a communication error for whatever reason maybe it's because I was constantly throwing items on the battlefield and the game was having absolutely none of it. Either way, I had fun all the way through along with some banter over at discord lol. Can't wait for the Smash Bros. session on Friday!
*Feel free to skip this point. *Played GT Sport again and did quite a lot of things. I completed some time trials, race events, and frolicked around a few race tracks. In the past few days, I've been getting daily prizes that are GT3 category cars that I'm not a fan of, or worse, ones that I already have. Apparently, a lot of people that play the game face this problem too. However, RNG was on my side today and managed to win an unexpected choice that caught me by surprise: a *1992 Ferrari F40*! Also, I took a Formula 1 car for a spin, more specifically, a *2017 Mercedes AMG F1 W08 EQ Power+* (wow that's a mouthful) driven by Lewis Hamilton. As a fan of F1, I really like the inclusion even though it's five years old and that it was very dominant that year. Revving it up to 15k RPM well beyond the redline of 12k RPM sounds so nice, even though I'd probably kill the engine within seconds if it was real life lol.


----------



## Neb

I knocked out all of my Japanese homework, took a brisk evening walk, and read some nice novels!


----------



## Midoriya

- New episode of Demon Slayer.
- New episode of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Mariah

My dog’s birthday party was so much fun!


----------



## Merielle

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I haven't played DQXI S since 2019, but I can confidently say it's one of my favourite games to play, even with some things that required grinding. Despite not playing it for a long time, I can still remember most of the locations vividly. Some of the pep power cutscenes are downright funny as well. My personal favourite is where Jade and Rab were kicking this energetic ball back and forth at each other, with the latter gulping it up after. Moments later, Rab would fire it out like a laser with angry-looking eyes. It feels like that alone was a reference to the Imma Firin Mah' Lazer meme lol. Perhaps once you finished the game, you should play the entire game in 2D mode if you want!


YES, that one about killed me too, ahahaha!  XI is my favorite that I've played of the main series so far, so I definitely think I'll come back and replay it at some point. c:
☾ And speaking of, I played some more DQXI S today and finally finished the main story!  Got through most of the bonus content too—all that's left for me to do is to defeat Timewyrm.  Hopefully I've prepared enough that I'll be able to do that next time!
☾ I watched a lot of anime with my family as well!  We all watched the latest One Piece episode, and my mom and I (re)watched a few more episodes of Kimi ni Todoke, and I caught her up on a few more episodes of Shaman King.
☾ Also watched some more of GeminiTay's Empires SMP series with my parents over dinner!
☾ _Long guy._


----------



## xara

didn’t post this weekend as i was feeling pretty low energy (and still am), and woke up saturday to a tooth abscess, but my weekend was otherwise alright and i’ve still got some stuff that i’m happy about in spite of those hindrances. :’)

*saturday (01/15)*
• watched a few tiktoks that made me laugh.
• my mom was kind enough to buy me a smoothie after my emergency dental appointment, which helped to ease my stress and discomfort a bit.
• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten) a few times throughout the day, and she meowed at me as well. <3


Spoiler: what kinda position is this- 😭









• read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
• got 3x nook points, which i wasn’t expecting at all as i got bonus points on friday, too! 
• discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters. 

*sunday (01/16)*
• cuddled with alize while i continued watching _sleepy hollow_. <3
• read 6 new fanfics that i really enjoyed!
• watched an episode of _1000 lb sisters_ with my mom.
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• did some self-care. 
• watched some more tiktoks that made me laugh. 
• chewed food on the right side of my mouth for the first time since my tooth extraction last week and experienced no pain/problems whatsoever! it feels a little odd, but i’m just glad to be able to use that side of my mouth again, especially since the other side is once again out of commission lol.



Mariah said:


> My dog’s birthday party was so much fun!



i hope your dog had a lovely birthday!! please give them a pet for me.


----------



## Sophie23

I listened to my first podcast today while eating my breakfast:  an animal crossing podcast episode 1
It was so good so I might listen to episode 2 tomorrow morning

And I saw Spider-Man no way home yesterday and it was so good!


----------



## Autumn247

I bought Nino Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch yesterday during the Nintendo Switch eshop sale, I got it for only $9.99 and it is normally $49.99, plus I had $13 in gold points from previous purchases so I used that and basically got it for free , plus I got another game on my wishlist that was on sale as well 
I woke up to my kitty snuggling up underneath the covers this morning  I think she was cold, I forgot to turn the heat on last night and it snowed throughout the night. I turned it on as soon as I got up though
I’m making BBQ chicken drumsticks   tonight for dinner 
I woke up early today and did my Bible study  
Slept good last night 
Enjoying listening to music right now


----------



## Holla

So I’ve been stuck working from home since work started again after the holidays which I’m not a fan of but today I’m glad I’m working from home.

We are having a crazy snowstorm. Upwards of 60cm (about 2 feet for those who use imperial) of snow has/is falling. This being Canada we normally don’t shut down for some snow only really school buses for kids get cancelled but schools usually remain open. Today just about everything is closed. Many businesses, schools, even several major highways.

So yeah in this case working from home isn’t so bad.


----------



## MelanieScribbles

In New Horizons, I found a dream villager of mine during a Mystery Ticket trip. And not only that, I got to start some longer-term plans for my island earlier then expected! I also found her on the bamboo island, and I want a bamboo forest in a certain area of on my island. So two birds with one stone! I'm pretty happy about taking a step towards two of my long-term goals for my island: getting it to my liking, and getting all of my dream villagers. I really didn't expect to make any kind of progress towards any those goals until I finished the tutorial, so this was a nice surprise. I must have some good karma saved up or something.


----------



## Foreverfox

Nicholas is getting his Sonic the Hedgehog room put together today! I'm so excited, I ordered all his stuff like a month ago but we had to wait on his actual bed to come. He's going to love it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ would love to see his reaction tbh 

I had a migraine which was making me feel worse than I already did, but once I ate something and took two Excedrin it actually went away. it's a modern miracle, Excedrin only works like a third of the time for me.

also loving my dog and my cat and my plushies makes me happy


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Nicholas is getting his Sonic the Hedgehog room put together today! I'm so excited, I ordered all his stuff like a month ago but we had to wait on his actual bed to come. He's going to love it!
> [/QUO





xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ would love to see his reaction tbh
> 
> I had a migraine which was making me feel worse than I already did, but once I ate something and took two Excedrin it actually went away. it's a modern miracle, Excedrin only works like a third of the time for me.
> 
> also loving my dog and my cat and my plushies makes me happy


I'll add a pic tomorrow! The ones I took don't have his comforter because it was in the dryer style and it's a pretty sweet comforter lol. 

Glad your excedrin worked! It never works for me lol


----------



## Bluelady

The majority of my family finally tested negative on their COVID tests. My mom is the only one still recovering though. But she's boosted, so I'm sure that she'll be fine. Even though I tested negative on Thursday, I managed to snag an appt. for today. The at-home rapid test also indicates that I'm negative as well.

I'm so happy that I can babysit my nephew tomorrow. It's been a long week. Haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Last semester was absolute hell on my mental health, resulting in me having to take an extension on some of my assignments over winter break.  I struggled for weeks to complete them but could not find the energy or focus to do so.  My grades are my mom's pride and joy so I didn't tell her how much I was struggling, but a week ago I broke and admitted everything.  This was after my iPhone 7 Plus of 4 years finally kicked the bucket, adding to my anxiety.  My mom was angry, mostly that I hadn't told her until so late, but quickly jumped in to help me get things in order.  I started getting things done one at a time and completing my classes.  She gave me her old iPhone XR (still in good condition) and bought a newer model for herself.  She even ordered a new sim card for it so I can transfer my old phone number.  Just when I thought I was past the worst of this month, my car's alternator broke (those aren't supposed to break, by the way) and left me stranded in freezing temperatures.  My mom drove to an auto parts store, bought a car battery, and replaced it herself in the dark and bitter cold.  This gave me enough power to drive my car to a garage to have the alternator replaced.  The part itself is over $400 and way beyond what I can afford on my sad part-time retail paycheck.  My mom paid for it, no questions asked.  I had one assignment left to do today that had my head pounding.  I just didn't understand it and was hesitating to admit incompetence like last time, but corrected myself and asked my mom for help.  She sat with me patiently and tried to guide me through it, which was immensely helpful.  All of these negative circumstances in such a short time prompted me to write a post because honestly?  Today I'm happy that I have such a great mom.  I'm an adult in age but truthfully I feel totally lost most of the time.  Having parents who care so much about me is definitely something to be thankful for.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another good night's rest and got to sleep in this morning.
- I've had almost no back pain again today.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to stay home and relax with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch earlier while we watched TV.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is pretty much centred around one thing, which is probably a headache for many others depending on the situation in which I can understand:

A LOT of snow fell overnight, and I'm sure other Canadian users on this forum who live in the same province as me experienced this as well. When I woke up this morning, I was surprised at how much snow there was on the ground. When me, my mother, and sister went outside, the depths of the snow reached up to my knee! We even took some pictures, walked for a couple of blocks, laid down in the snow, and threw some in the air. I don't remember anything like this in the last few years aside from well over a decade ago, so seeing this amount of snow all at once felt nostalgic in a way. It's a cozy feeling watching the snowfall from indoors while drinking something warm. And playing GT Sport too haha.

Minutes before the sun was setting, the skies cleared up and I got to witness the orangey light. Let me tell you, it's absolutely beautiful that I had to bundle up and go outside to take pictures to capture the moment! And I'm glad I did because a few minutes after I went inside, the sun had already set.



Spoiler: You don't need to read this, but it might help you in the future if you drive



Since we're still on the topic of snow, I want to talk about driving in those poor conditions. I cannot stress enough how careful you need to be when driving in poor conditions. Not only do you need to be cautious, slow, give more than enough space to the vehicles around you, and _especially _fitting on winter tires, applying the brakes gently is just as important. It's pretty scary when your tires lock up unexpectedly where your wheels stop spinning and losing some control of your car. Not only does your braking distance increase, but you can't steer in the direction you want even if you tried. *How can you tell if your tires locked up? If you feel the vibration from the brake pedal, that's when it happens.*

I actually found myself in this situation a couple of months ago in mid-November of last year when it snowed for the first time. I was on a straight road with no elevation change. Despite driving slowly and giving more than enough room to the van in front of me, I applied the brakes gently and _still _locked up the tires, feeling vibrations from the brake pedal. Because of this, I was heading straight into the van. I had to react quickly as I felt I wasn't going to stop in time even though my car has ABS (anti-lock braking system). I ended up releasing the brakes and steered into a different lane as a desperate last resort. As a result, I escaped unharmed. If I kept the brakes applied and tried to steer out of the way, I'd crash since the car would refuse to turn. Thank God there were no cars behind me or that would've ended pretty badly. *So if you locked up your tires in snowy conditions and need to make evasive maneuvers as a last resort, release the brakes to regain the ability to turn.* It might save you just like it happened to me. Obviously, there are different situations where decisions like this may not be ideal, so stay aware of your surroundings and anticipate the actions you may need to take.

There's a few more points you should be aware of when driving in poor conditions, but this is definitely important to know. Quite frankly from where I live, there needs to be driving lessons about driving in the snow and having a large safe space to practice those quick thinking techniques should those situations arise. There's only so much you can do than just moving slowly. Other countries have driving lessons where you learn how to control your car better in the snow and I'm sure the roads here would be less likely to have traffic jams if people acquired the knowledge. I'm very eager to learn how to drive better in the snow, but it's not possible considering where I live.

My apologies if this sounded like a lecture. But it's worth knowing this as opposed to crashing your car or worse, losing your life. Please stay safe out there!


----------



## Croconaw

Today was very uneventful, but a few things made me happy.
⬥ I was called off work today which made me very happy because I didn’t get much sleep last night due to overthinking about a situation.
⬥ I am currently watching the Cardinals play the Rams in the NFC Wild Card Game. Although I’m not happy with how the game is going, it’s still enjoyable. I just dislike the Rams, lmao.
⬥ I had Chick-Fil-A for lunch today and it was good!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to get a lot of gaming in today!  I finally completed DQXI S (even if finishing it has gotten me a tad wistful, eheh ;v; ), and I also went back to PMD: Blue Rescue Team and did a couple more jobs, too!  Still praying my slightly-iffy cartridge will hold out until I can finish the postgame story. ^^;
☾ Did some reading for a little while!  I definitely want to try and make more progress on my reading backlog this year.
☾ Colored for a little bit too!  I've started on the last page of the coloring book I've been working on—it's really lasted me quite a long time.
☾ And finally, I watched a little Youtube with my parents, and some more anime with my mom later!


----------



## xara

today was a little rough, but some good stuff still happened that i’m happy about. :’)

• cuddled with mazikeen (my tabby kitten) and she gave me plenty of kisses on my nose, cheek and hand. 
• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten) later on in the day as well. <3
• watched 2 new episodes of _1000 lb sisters_, and continued watching _sleepy hollow_.
• did some self-care.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> Today is pretty much centred around one thing, which is probably a headache for many others depending on the situation in which I can understand:
> 
> A LOT of snow fell overnight, and I'm sure other Canadian users on this forum who live in the same province as me experienced this as well. When I woke up this morning, I was surprised at how much snow there was on the ground. When me, my mother, and sister went outside, the depths of the snow reached up to my knee! We even took some pictures, walked for a couple of blocks, laid down in the snow, and threw some in the air. I don't remember anything like this in the last few years aside from well over a decade ago, so seeing this amount of snow all at once felt nostalgic in a way. It's a cozy feeling watching the snowfall from indoors while drinking something warm. And playing GT Sport too haha.
> 
> Minutes before the sun was setting, the skies cleared up and I got to witness the orangey light. Let me tell you, it's absolutely beautiful that I had to bundle up and go outside to take pictures to capture the moment! And I'm glad I did because a few minutes after I went inside, the sun had already set.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You don't need to read this, but it might help you in the future if you drive
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're still on the topic of snow, I want to talk about driving in those poor conditions. I cannot stress enough how careful you need to be when driving in poor conditions. Not only do you need to be cautious, slow, give more than enough space to the vehicles around you, and _especially _fitting on winter tires, applying the brakes gently is just as important. It's pretty scary when your tires lock up unexpectedly where your wheels stop spinning and losing some control of your car. Not only does your braking distance increase, but you can't steer in the direction you want even if you tried. *How can you tell if your tires locked up? If you feel the vibration from the brake pedal, that's when it happens.*
> 
> I actually found myself in this situation a couple of months ago in mid-November of last year when it snowed for the first time. I was on a straight road with no elevation change. Despite driving slowly and giving more than enough room to the van in front of me, I applied the brakes gently and _still _locked up the tires, feeling vibrations from the brake pedal. Because of this, I was heading straight into the van. I had to react quickly as I felt I wasn't going to stop in time even though my car has ABS (anti-lock braking system). I ended up releasing the brakes and steered into a different lane as a desperate last resort. As a result, I escaped unharmed. If I kept the brakes applied and tried to steer out of the way, I'd crash since the car would refuse to turn. Thank God there were no cars behind me or that would've ended pretty badly. *So if you locked up your tires in snowy conditions and need to make evasive maneuvers as a last resort, release the brakes to regain the ability to turn.* It might save you just like it happened to me. Obviously, there are different situations where decisions like this may not be ideal, so stay aware of your surroundings and anticipate the actions you may need to take.
> 
> There's a few more points you should be aware of when driving in poor conditions, but this is definitely important to know. Quite frankly from where I live, there needs to be driving lessons about driving in the snow and having a large safe space to practice those quick thinking techniques should those situations arise. There's only so much you can do than just moving slowly. Other countries have driving lessons where you learn how to control your car better in the snow and I'm sure the roads here would be less likely to have traffic jams if people acquired the knowledge. I'm very eager to learn how to drive better in the snow, but it's not possible considering where I live.
> 
> My apologies if this sounded like a lecture. But it's worth knowing this as opposed to crashing your car or worse, losing your life. Please stay safe out there!



i’m not sure if we’re in the same province (i’m in ontario), but the amount of snow we got really was crazy. i knew we were expecting a lot, but i wasn’t expecting so much that practically everything would be closed and/or canceled today. i’m used to people (and unfortunately, my school board lmao) in my area brushing off literally bad weather and keeping things running and open, no matter how bad or dangerous the weather may be. 

i really appreciate what you said about driving in poor conditions as well. i don’t drive, but it’s still good information to know and will likely help me if i ever decide to get my license one day. i’m also really glad that you weren’t hurt when your tires locked up on you — i can only imagine how scary that must’ve been. also, there really does need to be lessons on how to properly drive in the snow. people in my city see _one_ snowflake and they start driving like madmen. it’s crazy lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Posting late, but today was a great day!

- I got some self-care tasks done.
- Had good food.
- Played Genshin Impact for a LONG time and got a lot done.
- The Dallas Mavericks continue their winning streak and defeat the Oklahoma City Thunder 104-102!!


----------



## Sophie23

I have thought of a name for my new island for acnh which I will be making today or tomorrow 
(So no more Coral Bay guys) 
I’m naming my new island Honeydew


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Today is pretty much centred around one thing, which is probably a headache for many others depending on the situation in which I can understand:
> 
> A LOT of snow fell overnight, and I'm sure other Canadian users on this forum who live in the same province as me experienced this as well. When I woke up this morning, I was surprised at how much snow there was on the ground. When me, my mother, and sister went outside, the depths of the snow reached up to my knee! We even took some pictures, walked for a couple of blocks, laid down in the snow, and threw some in the air. I don't remember anything like this in the last few years aside from well over a decade ago, so seeing this amount of snow all at once felt nostalgic in a way. It's a cozy feeling watching the snowfall from indoors while drinking something warm. And playing GT Sport too haha.
> 
> Minutes before the sun was setting, the skies cleared up and I got to witness the orangey light. Let me tell you, it's absolutely beautiful that I had to bundle up and go outside to take pictures to capture the moment! And I'm glad I did because a few minutes after I went inside, the sun had already set.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You don't need to read this, but it might help you in the future if you drive
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're still on the topic of snow, I want to talk about driving in those poor conditions. I cannot stress enough how careful you need to be when driving in poor conditions. Not only do you need to be cautious, slow, give more than enough space to the vehicles around you, and _especially _fitting on winter tires, applying the brakes gently is just as important. It's pretty scary when your tires lock up unexpectedly where your wheels stop spinning and losing some control of your car. Not only does your braking distance increase, but you can't steer in the direction you want even if you tried. *How can you tell if your tires locked up? If you feel the vibration from the brake pedal, that's when it happens.*
> 
> I actually found myself in this situation a couple of months ago in mid-November of last year when it snowed for the first time. I was on a straight road with no elevation change. Despite driving slowly and giving more than enough room to the van in front of me, I applied the brakes gently and _still _locked up the tires, feeling vibrations from the brake pedal. Because of this, I was heading straight into the van. I had to react quickly as I felt I wasn't going to stop in time even though my car has ABS (anti-lock braking system). I ended up releasing the brakes and steered into a different lane as a desperate last resort. As a result, I escaped unharmed. If I kept the brakes applied and tried to steer out of the way, I'd crash since the car would refuse to turn. Thank God there were no cars behind me or that would've ended pretty badly. *So if you locked up your tires in snowy conditions and need to make evasive maneuvers as a last resort, release the brakes to regain the ability to turn.* It might save you just like it happened to me. Obviously, there are different situations where decisions like this may not be ideal, so stay aware of your surroundings and anticipate the actions you may need to take.
> 
> There's a few more points you should be aware of when driving in poor conditions, but this is definitely important to know. Quite frankly from where I live, there needs to be driving lessons about driving in the snow and having a large safe space to practice those quick thinking techniques should those situations arise. There's only so much you can do than just moving slowly. Other countries have driving lessons where you learn how to control your car better in the snow and I'm sure the roads here would be less likely to have traffic jams if people acquired the knowledge. I'm very eager to learn how to drive better in the snow, but it's not possible considering where I live.
> 
> My apologies if this sounded like a lecture. But it's worth knowing this as opposed to crashing your car or worse, losing your life. Please stay safe out there!


we gets lots and lots of snow here in Ohio (we actually have about 6-8" outside right now) so despite only having my license for a little less than a year and a half I'm already a pro at driving on snow and ice lol. definitely something to be very cautious about, luckily most of the drivers around here are very cautious too so nobody's rushing anyone around.

the worst thing about my car is it's a VW Beetle so it's really small, and it has a V5 engine so it has lots of power. slipping tires is almost inevitable in my car, so learning to drive in snow was an absolute must for me, from the very beginning. luckily it's front wheel drive so no issues there.




anyways, I finally managed to get myself up briefly to get some pink lemonade (got it from a restaurant yesterday and I had to water it down bc it was wayyyyyy too sweet and wayyyyy too strong but it's good now) and I took more acetaminophen for my fever, and I def feel better than I did. still laying around but luckily my dog and cat are content to lay around with me


----------



## hakutaku

Ordered myself a new mohair jumper in a style I've been wanting for like 3 years! I used the money I'd gotten over Christmas since it was kinda expensive, so I consider it a late Christmas present to myself  It's basically a nicer piece to replace an old, much cheaper quality jumper I had from H&M that I got rid of a couple of months ago.


Spoiler: the jumper











I've been getting along much better with my family recently, which I'm very happy about. Me and my mum made plans to go out for lunch together on Friday at a new-ish cafe in town. I'm also due to get my grade back for an  essay on Friday, so kinda looking forward but also kinda nervous about that.


----------



## Autumn247

Took a funny picture of my kitty last night, image is in spoiler below 



Spoiler: Miss Mustachio











I bought 5 cans of wet cat food today, I normally just give Stash dry food but I want to give that to her as a treat every now and then.  It's extremely hard to find wet cat food nowadays due to the aluminum can shortage and the covid related supply issues, so I feel lucky 
A new episode of my favorite animal crossing podcast came out today 
I don't feel good so I'm going to relax/take it easy and play games


----------



## biibii

I am finally COVID negative after a long 21+ days.


----------



## Firesquids

I've been so much happier this past week than I've been in a long time. Also an old friend I haven't talked to in over a year and a half finally reached out and we had a great day of playing games together and catching up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got my mail dropped off at the post office and I treated myself to an ice cream sundae at McDonalds (don't worry, I was using hand sanitizer constantly and always wore my mask). I was afraid they may not have put enough hot fudge in the ice cream but they actually put a bit too much lol. too sweet for me but it's still good.

also found out that my husky plush departed from Queens NY Dist Center yesterday evening so I'm hoping he gets here soon!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a pretty good day overall. I'm happy because:

- A minor mistake that I made two weeks ago at work has now been rectified. It was a simple typo but it impacted a lot of things and I've been stressing over it, so I'm glad to finally be able to put that behind me.
- I finally got my email inbox all cleaned up at work. I responded to the last two emails today.
- I cancelled my appointment for tomorrow so I don't have to go out in the snow and ice. I'm planning on rescheduling all of my appointments for this week because they're calling for more snow/ice starting Thursday.
- Yesterday I got all of the Christmas stuff put away so it was nice to see the living room back to normal again today.
- The Christmas presents I shipped to my niece and nephews arrived and they'll be opening them tonight.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch while we watched TV this evening.
- My mother-in-law's surgery went really well today. The mass they removed was non-cancerous and came out cleanly, so she just needs some recovery time and then she can come home.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I’m literally so happy today! Earlier I was playing my Shining Pearl game and was catching the last few legendaries I needed in Ramanas Park. I was currently doing Kyogre and of course, I was trying to lower its health points down low enough to catch it, but my Gallade with its high friendship kept landing a critical hit. So I had to close out my game a couple of times and on my fourth reset I got a shiny Kyogre! Literally my first found shiny legendary! I managed to catch it and it made me smile soo much, I almost cried!

Pokémon Sapphire version was my first video game and first Pokémon game ever when I was a little girl, so getting a shiny Kyogre was really cool. Best day ever.

^-^


----------



## chicken soup

I'm kind of happy today... its the start of my second semester of school and we're doing online  I'm happy about it because I can just wear comfy clothes while doing school. Oh yea! I'm also really happy because I got Splatoon 2 but I didn't have the Nintendo Online pass when I got the game, but this last Friday, my dad finally got me the Online Pass!!! I can finally play Turf Wars!!!

Happy Day


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xara said:


> i’m not sure if we’re in the same province (i’m in ontario), but the amount of snow we got really was crazy. i knew we were expecting a lot, but i wasn’t expecting so much that practically everything would be closed and/or canceled today. i’m used to people (and unfortunately, my school board lmao) in my area brushing off literally bad weather and keeping things running and open, no matter how bad or dangerous the weather may be.
> 
> i really appreciate what you said about driving in poor conditions as well. i don’t drive, but it’s still good information to know and will likely help me if i ever decide to get my license one day. i’m also really glad that you weren’t hurt when your tires locked up on you — i can only imagine how scary that must’ve been. also, there really does need to be lessons on how to properly drive in the snow. people in my city see _one_ snowflake and they start driving like madmen. it’s crazy lol.


Eyy we live in the same province! Hello there! But yeah, it was pretty hectic all around especially for those trying to get to places. For school, the board really does everything they can to not close schools even in extreme weather. If there was a zombie apocalypse, all they'd do is cancel school buses lol (and I don't understand the logic behind canceling them in the first place but keep schools open. It only just makes things harder for people to get to school!). Fortunately, they thought better and closed them, except they insisted that online learning would continue. Yeah right, as if anyone would turn up for class. Snow days are snow days. Let people enjoy what life has to offer!

For the driving part, it definitely was scary for sure. I even gasped in fear of what was happening in that moment but like I said in my post, I came out unharmed. If all of this was in normal conditions, I would've stepped on the brakes all the way since the ABS would do its job effectively. Older cars from at least a couple of decades ago generally don't have ABS so it's pretty knowing how much braking pressure you can apply before locking tires. But you don't really have to worry about that unless you actively seek to drive them, along with knowing how to shift manual gears. Regardless, it's best to know all of the limits of the vehicle you're driving in the first place. You never know what might come up on the road.

Lastly, other drivers on the roads. There are just too many people with their inflated egos who think they're such a better driver than everyone else when in reality, it's the opposite. I've seen them weave through traffic a few times and yeeting themselves through small gaps. Congratufreakinglations, you saved a grand total of two seconds while almost killing someone. The kind of drivers I see this happening often are BMW drivers and pick-up truck drivers, in which I absolutely despise the latter. I'd like to say more, but I'd end up going on a tangent lol.


xSuperMario64x said:


> we gets lots and lots of snow here in Ohio (we actually have about 6-8" outside right now) so despite only having my license for a little less than a year and a half I'm already a pro at driving on snow and ice lol. definitely something to be very cautious about, luckily most of the drivers around here are very cautious too so nobody's rushing anyone around.
> 
> the worst thing about my car is it's a VW Beetle so it's really small, and it has a V5 engine so it has lots of power. slipping tires is almost inevitable in my car, so learning to drive in snow was an absolute must for me, from the very beginning. luckily it's front wheel drive so no issues there.


Please share some tips about driving on snow and ice! I'd love to learn more as this is pretty much my first winter driving in the snow since getting my driver's licence in September of last year. Also, a lot of the drivers from where I live are reckless regardless of condition, so I'm constantly on my toes whenever they decided to go full-on race mode. ☹

If I may ask, what colour is your Beetle and year model? If you couldn't tell by my past posts in this thread, I like cars so I'm just curious. 

-----------------------------------

Okaaaaay after all of that typing, here are some things that made me happy today:

After a huge snowstorm from yesterday, the weather was pretty pleasant with clear sunny skies all around! I ended up going for a walk with my sister for an hour even though we had to walk through all of the snow that had yet to be plowed. I got some exercise from all that too, so it's a win win!
Played GT Sport.
Made some progress on my art.
There's *this one video* on Youtube that made me giggle. It was about F1 cars driving on a Mario Kart circuit, more specifically the MK8 remaster version of Royal Raceway from MK64. I couldn't stop laughing when they were negotiating that huge jump over the lake with various results that ended horribly. That last bit where one sent the other into the shadow realm lake is just as funny since it was intentional lol.
I played ACNL. There were northern lights in my town and someone at the campsite. Since it's winter, the tent is replaced by an igloo. And because of this, a relaxing soundtrack played when I went inside and loved it since I haven't heard it in a long time.


----------



## Midoriya

Late post again, but today was good!

- I had the day off.
- I played a fair amount of Genshin Impact.
- I had a meeting and submitted an application for a job I really want.
- Looking forward to the Dallas Mavericks versus Toronto Raptors basketball game tomorrow.
- Watched a bit more Naruto Shippuden while eating my favorite snack.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Even though it's not the weekend yet I've just treated myself to Celeste and Marshal's amiibo cards courtesy of eBay again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@Midoriya I love to see you so happy, I know life has been unnecessarily difficult for you so seeing you make a post on here about the positives in your life really puts a smile on my face 
(same goes for @xara)

I'm happy because my husky plush arrived at the Columbus distribution center super early this morning, so hopefully he'll be here in a few days! I'm so excited for him!! the silver fox plush is still processing so no news on that yet but I'm sure it will be here soon as well!

also despite still being sick I have quite a bit more energy today than I did yesterday so I'm gonna try to get some cleaning done. and my dad went back to work today so I don't have to deal w his a$$ thank god


----------



## Midoriya

- I got contacted by the employer I applied to about a different position that looks even more up my alley, pays more than what I’m currently making, and is remote.  I’m definitely going to be looking into it.
- I woke up early this morning but went back to sleep and had time to sleep in.
- I’m off work for the next two days and looking forward to it.

EDIT:

- The Mavs did it!  They defeated the Toronto Raptors 102-98!!!


----------



## Autumn247

I’m honestly just happy I got myself to finally take a shower today. I’ve been struggling with lack of motivation lately from my mental illness and it’s symptoms and it’s been hard getting myself to do things like that. And I finished a book I started. Plus I took a nap with my kitty


----------



## Plume

My curtain rods finally arrived. I can't describe how much more relaxed this additional element of privacy has me feeling.
I've been listening to the band Helium a lot. It's nice to find "new" music. (only new to me, but I look forward to digging more into Mary Timony's work!)
I had a hot chocolate chip cookie from the grocery store!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a relatively easy day of work and I got some more incidents cleared out of my queue.
- I got all of my appointments for this week rescheduled so I don't have to go out in the snow and ice.
- The ice on the front porch and steps finally melted.
- We ordered pizza for dinner tonight and it was delicious.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch for a bit.
- My back has been feeling pretty decent lately.
- My mom took her new cat to the vet for her first check-up. She has some congestion, which we knew, but the vet didn't seem concerned. She got a shot of antibiotics that will hopefully clear that up and everything else looked good.
- Just ordered a birthday present for my nephew. I was having trouble finding something I liked for him so soon after Christmas, but I'm happy with my purchase and it should arrive in plenty of time for me to get it wrapped and shipped down to him.


----------



## xara

didn’t post yesterday as not enough happened to really warrant a post of its own, but the past two days have been decent. ^_^

*yesterday (01/18)*
• cuddled with alize (my black and white kitten). <3
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_.

*today (01/19)*
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_ — i’m finally on s3!
• cuddled with alize, and she licked my nose and leg, which was random, but also very adorable! <3
• did some much-needed self-care.
• scheduled a doctor’s appointment for monday. it’s probably an odd thing to be happy about, but i really need to see a doctor and i wasn’t expecting to be able to schedule an appointment for anytime soon. 
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh. 
• discovered some new favourite edits of some of my favourite fictional characters. 



Autumn247 said:


> I’m honestly just happy I got myself to finally take a shower today. I’ve been struggling with lack of motivation lately from my mental illness and it’s symptoms and it’s been hard getting myself to do things like that.



i also finally got myself to take a shower today after going an... _embarrassingly_ long time without one. mental illness and lack of motivation is hard, but kudos to us both for kicking its butt today and taking care of ourselves.


----------



## Snowesque

Had my yearly review and got approved for a raise. 

My supervisor was mentioning people that put in good words and a name came up I didn't recognize. I later found out it was the lead of operations who's almost never around (that's why I don't know them), so it was really surprising.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I found a box just the right size for an item I have to ship out tomorrow. It took a bit of flipping through my boxes, but this one works great.
⬥ I got a bit of cleaning done today and I have another day off tomorrow.
⬥ I’m tempted to get a ticket to a hockey game now because my favorite team is playing decent. It’s a lot better than last year’s disaster, lmao. I just don’t want to call off work and the tickets are pricey. 
⬥ I’m off tomorrow, so I’m going to see my favorite dog tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MY HUSKY IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY LET'S GOOOO


----------



## maria110

Not happy about much today.  My beautiful old snuggly dog died last weekend and I'm sad without her.  However, I'm grateful to still have my goofy cat.  My cat is about 9 years old, so I hope to have more years with her.


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m really happy with my current aesthetic.
- My call went well and now I’ll hear back by early next week if they want to move forward with me or not in the hiring process.
- The Dallas Mavericks play the Phoenix Suns tonight.  The Suns are the number one team in the west, so it will be incredibly difficult to beat them.  I‘m just glad I’ll be able to watch the game though!
- Despite being tired, I’m relatively calm right now and looking forward to having a relaxing day.


----------



## hakutaku

I baked some fruit and nut museli scones today! They were delicious, I ate 2 with strawberry jam, clotted cream, and lemon + ginger tea  Baking is a hobby of mine but I haven't baked anything since October, so glad I was able to do some today!

My package has also arrived England now and should be delivered tonight or tomorrow


----------



## moo_nieu

finally got back into drawing again yesterday, and despite still being frustrated at skills i lack, im really happy with my improvement and proud of my hard work. im still trying to figure out how i want my drawings to look and overcoming the basic challenges in art, but i made a cute lil chibi base and im just so happy and proud :') going to mess around with it some later and possibly open up a few tbt comms if i can finish something im satisfied with. i would love to have art become my primary source of income in the future, but for the past few months practicing has just been really discouraging for me since i just hate on everything i draw most of the time so im really happy i pushed through and made a bit more progress! i know art is about the journey and learning about and expressing yourself, but sometimes its hard to appreciate what youve accomplished when youre looking so far ahead you know? gonna keep practicing and hopefully continue to see improvement :3


----------



## Hype

I am happy that I am almost done with my math homework for the week. College classes are rough.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm really getting into playing The Witcher 3, it's so much fun. So I'm really happy about that. I also got a lot of reading done today, almost finished with another book, and I'm about to have a cappuccino


----------



## xSuperMario64x

two things:

1. I've steered my attention away from the disco ball egg (for now, I seriously doubt anyone is gonna sell me one anytime soon though I still really want one) and I've started hunting for a final boss feather! I realized today that the coloring reminds me a lot of a silver fox (like the ones in my avatar/signature) so I want it for that, plus it's one of the only gradient feathers I'm still missing.  here's hoping I can find it!  

2. my husky plush came today and while he doesn't look exactly like the Webkinz Signature, he's so cute I don't even care that he doesn't! he's literally brand new so his fur is perfectly soft, I had to brush it out a bit with a comb because he came in a bag so his fur was kinda messy. but it's so beautiful now and I'm really happy I can add him to my collection!!
(he also came from the UK and I was worried about there being defects, luckily there are none!)


----------



## LadyDestani

maria110 said:


> Not happy about much today.  My beautiful old snuggly dog died last weekend and I'm sad without her.  However, I'm grateful to still have my goofy cat.  My cat is about 9 years old, so I hope to have more years with her.


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. I hope you can find comfort in the memories you shared with her.

Today I'm happy because:
- I made it through a very busy work day and actually managed to accomplish a few things despite all the meetings.
- I've been feeling better lately, both mentally from my anxiety and physically with my back pain.
- The snow is really starting to melt now. We might be able to get out of the driveway this weekend.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch tonight while we watched TV.
- I'm really enjoying the new book I'm reading and looking forward to reading some more tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't post yesterday because not a lot happened, but I'll combine a couple of them to today's post:

*Feel free to skip this point. *While I was driving to pick up my mother from work, I saw a *fourth-generation Chevrolet Camaro* for the first time! After completing an errand, I was driving through the neighborhood where I used to go to elementary school. Not only it is nostalgic, but I saw a *third-generation Chevrolet Camaro* in the process. That's two different Camaros in one day!
I played GT Sport and had a few funny moments from the AI crashing into each other lol. Anyway, I did a few time trial sessions here and there and (virtually) bought a *1991 Mazda 787B*. Wow, they REALLY improved the engine noises for this race car compared to previous games. Just listening to it at almost 10k RPM while driving on a long straight gives me goosebumps!
I finally finished my art! I liked how it turned out as I'm starting to get the hang of shading.  It's also done to brush up my skills again since I haven't drawn stuff for a few weeks prior to doing it.
Completed some things in real life, even though they're small and insignificant.
Today was another clear sunny day! I'm starting to realize that I just get really happy when I see the sun, especially during sunrise or sunset, whether it'd be in real life or in a video game.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally was able to get restocked on some teas—including a couple I don't think I've had in nearly two years, oolong and darjeeling. ;v; Just in time, too, since I'd just finished off the last of the Emergency Tea Stash.
☾ My younger cat was being exceptionally cute during our morning snuggle  He kept making biscuits in the air (and nearly rolling out of my lap).


----------



## Sophie23

I sold my Leif, Isabelle & Mint collectible for tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ thank you again, I got him to remind me of my mom since she loves sloths  

my silver fox plush was estimated to be delivered this Monday, but last night I got an update that it left the Columbus Dist Center at like 8pm and today it's out for delivery here!! my son is coming home today


----------



## Alienfish

- Great day at work. And it's Friday! This week's been a drag.
- Found a dress of my dreams.. close enough at a vintage store for a good price
 I'm so happy.
- Managed to successfully transfer Switch system and save data thanks to help from jefflomacy. You saved my life there.


----------



## hakutaku

Had a nice Friday! My jumper got delivered and it's perfect   I got the grade back for my essay and I got another 80, and was happy I got some constructive feedback on it this time! Then went into town with my mum to run some errands and had a late lunch, I got a stack of buttermilk pancakes w/ banana, greek yoghurt, and berry compote, plus an iced coffee


----------



## tessa grace

2 more online classes and I finally might be able to go back to school! this week was exhausting even though I was home the whole time, lol


----------



## Ichiban

blood work went off without a hitch, commission got accepted and i got my most sought after collectible.... and its friday. today is a good day


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I won an Ebay auction for a new NHL hat. It was only $8 and that’s including shipping. I only have one hockey hat, so it’s great to add another.
⬥ I got called off work today because it was slow.
⬥ I shipped out a package and updated the tracking information with Ebay, so I should be getting paid soon from them.
⬥ I caught up on sleep. I went to sleep early last night and slept in a bit after getting called off. It felt nice.


----------



## _Rainy_

I turned i my two weeks with a not very nice person I’m excited to not have to be there anymore. I put up with it for an entire year and I wish I had done it two weeks ago. I’m also filling out a case note on her so others can be warned before taking her on. I’d like to say that maybe she would appreciate and wish she would have treated me better after being passed around a lot after this which will definitely happen, but I doubt it.


----------



## Autumn247

I took a shower today and feel refreshed and I'm going to start doing some skin care stuff in the mornings since I want to start taking better care of myself 
I gave my kitty half a can of salmon pate wet food tonight and she really enjoyed it 
Took a nap with my kitty, naps with her really are the best 
Did the dishes finally 
I'm enjoying a cappuccino while listening to a Pokemon podcast 
I requested a Zelda signature from a member here today in the museum subforum so I'm excited to see how that turns out


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS GUYS GUYS STERLING IS HERE AND HE'S SO PRECIOUS AHHHHHH




I knew this plush would be big but 20" long in person is still a very surprising size for a plushie! his fur is ever so slightly coarse in texture but it's also soft so it's like realistic fur. and just look at the detailing on it! I cannot get over this guy, I've been carrying him around for like the last 2 hours an I can't put him down for more than a few minutes lol. he's gonna be my new snuggle buddy!  

with that, I've gotten all the plushies that I splurged on with my last paycheck. I didn't mean to spend that much and when I got my pay again yesterday I put most of it into my savings account so I can't spend it. but I'm so happy with all these plushies, I don't regret buying any of them!!  




(left to right, meet Benjie, Zephyr, Sterling, Juniper, and Grace!)





Ori said:


> i got my most sought after collectible.... and its friday. today is a good day


nice job my dude, you really did it


----------



## Beanz

made myself a nice cup of hot chocolate and im about to play animal crossing. also it’s friday.


----------



## xara

posting earlier than i normally do since i was too tired to post yesterday, but the past day has been decent! 

*yesterday (01/20)*
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
• tidied up my room a bit.
• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten), and also took a few funny photos of her. <3


Spoiler: 🤣🖤



she’s the second cat i’ve had that has enjoyed lying in my bathroom sink. 








Spoiler: the first 🖤











• continued watching _sleepy hollow_.
• the penguin ring that my mom ordered for me earlier this month arrived in the mail!


Spoiler: 🐧💍



sorry for the bad photo. 






*today (01/21)*
• cuddled with alize. <3
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_ — i’m almost done with s3! just have one episode left to go.
• obtained the mint collectible!!! tysm again, @Sophie23! 
• got 2x nook points.



maria110 said:


> Not happy about much today.  My beautiful old snuggly dog died last weekend and I'm sad without her.  However, I'm grateful to still have my goofy cat.  My cat is about 9 years old, so I hope to have more years with her.



i’m so sorry to hear this. i know how awful losing a pet is (lost my kitty in nov), but i promise that things _will_ get better. you’ll never stop missing them, of course, but doing so won’t always hurt so bad. i’m happy that you and your cat have one another, and i hope she helps you cope during this. my pms are always open if you ever need someone to talk to as well. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS STERLING IS HERE AND HE'S SO PRECIOUS AHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this plush would be big but 20" long in person is still a very surprising size for a plushie! his fur is ever so slightly coarse in texture but it's also soft so it's like realistic fur. and just look at the detailing on it! I cannot get over this guy, I've been carrying him around for like the last 2 hours an I can't put him down for more than a few minutes lol. he's gonna be my new snuggle buddy!



HOMIE HE’S SO CUTE????


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day of work. I got to watch some training videos that were actually helpful and took some time to rest this morning.
- The birthday present I ordered for my nephew arrived a day early. It looks pretty cool. I hope he likes it.
- I'm still feeling pretty good both mentally and physically today.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to enjoying the weekend off.


----------



## Soigne

i bought some new clothes for myself tonight


----------



## Merielle

☾ Received some random bells from @Mr_Keroppi!  Thank you! ^^
☾ I got the Japanese version of DQXI S with the voice drama DLC!  I was hoping the DLC would get a Western release eventually, but since I still hadn't heard anything about it, I decided to go ahead and get the JP version.  I'm really looking forward to listening to all of them!
☾ Also played some more PMD: Blue Rescue Team and got to Platinum rank, and was finally able to recruit Smeargle!
☾ It started snowing late this afternoon!  It's accumulated a good amount already, and it's actually still snowing out there right now.  I bet it's going to look super pretty tomorrow morning. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

Grabbed a ticket for a movie I wanna go see at the cinema tomorrow! Hopefully my jab proof stuff works fine too, had some trouble download that thing, but should work


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Merielle said:


> ☾ Received some random bells from @Mr_Keroppi!  Thank you! ^^
> ☾ I got the Japanese version of DQXI S with the voice drama DLC!  I was hoping the DLC would get a Western release eventually, but since I still hadn't heard anything about it, I decided to go ahead and get the JP version.  I'm really looking forward to listening to all of them!
> ☾ Also played some more PMD: Blue Rescue Team and got to Platinum rank, and was finally able to recruit Smeargle!
> ☾ It started snowing late this afternoon!  It's accumulated a good amount already, and it's actually still snowing out there right now.  I bet it's going to look super pretty tomorrow morning. ;v;


Aww you noticed! That brings me so much joy  We all could use a little positivity so every friday I want to randomly choose some active members for my new happy bonus called... "FRI-YAY BONUS." It may be a small amount but hopefully it can count just a little! If I can brighten up peoples days even just a little that would make me the happiest frog in the world


----------



## Princess Mipha

We took a nice walk in a forest near our home. We had no idea there was this neat spot just 5 minutes from home. I will be taking more walks with my little one there now! Also made possibly the best deal so far. 20 Tamagotchis for only 200€. Sounds expensive? Nah, that's 10€ each and most of them are worth over 50€


----------



## Soigne

had a busy (but decent) day at work today, and now i’m going to watch a movie i’ve wanted to see for a few months.  trying to fill my days with a little something to look forward to every day.


----------



## Autumn247

I walked to the store and bought some food, I was running low so I'm glad I was able to get some 
Practiced ukulele for awhile tonight
Took a long refreshing nap with my kitty 
I got a wonderful Zelda themed signature made by @Mr_Keroppi  <3 
I had a few people from this forum over to my island last night for them to sell their turnips at my Nooks Cranny, and got some bells in return 
I'm finally starting to feel motivated just in general in my life to do things like shower, shop, clean, practice ukulele etc, I went through a rut where I was lacking any motivation at all for several months


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch for a while.
- We had tacos for dinner, which I was craving.
- I'm really enjoying my book and excited to read more tonight.


----------



## Croconaw

It was an uneventful day today. I like to try look beyond that, though, and try posting here every day. I think it’s good to dig for the positivity in our day. 

⬥ I have received two of the three W2’s that I need for my tax return. Hopefully I can get the other one soon so I can see how much my refund is.
⬥ I received some money in the mail as a late birthday present. It was a nice surprise. I’ll have to deposit in my bank account.
⬥ I had a lot of free time to browse the forums and play video games. 
⬥ I had an easy day at work tonight. I got out of work early, too.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I listened to the first of the DQXI voice dramas and I'm happy I was able to follow along with it pretty well! There's definitely a few gaps in my understanding and I'm a little fuzzy on the specifics, but I'm glad that I can understand the general story. It was... definitely on the bittersweet side though.  
☾ As I hoped, the snow this morning was super pretty!! My mom and I went out in it and made a couple snowmen—we invited my dad to join but he was all "nah, too cold, I'm staying in with the cats". 
☾ Finished reading a book today!  Most of the reading I did last year was in otome, and I'm hoping to make some good progress on my book backlog this year.  Finishing Dairoku is still high on my priority list though.
☾ I got myself the Rune Factory 4 3DS theme!  It's so much nicer than the default theme I've had all these years; I really love it. ;v; 
☾ Played some more PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  I got a flag design I like and hopefully levelled up enough to progress the post-game story a bit more next time.
☾ Also finally got my K.K. Slider Diehard badge in New Leaf!


----------



## xara

my day was pretty uneventful, but it was a good day nonetheless. 

• watched a few tiktoks that made me laugh.
• cuddled with alize (my black & white kitten). 
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_.
• my mom ordered kfc for a late dinner, which led to the birth of one of my favourite photos _ever_.


Spoiler: i have no explanation lmao



for some reason, my mom decided to put one of the empty kfc bags on her head to see how alize would react. 





• tidied up my room a bit.
• ended the day by treating myself to a glass of mint chocolate baileys and reading a new fanfic (that i really enjoyed!).


----------



## daringred_

been almost a month since i posted here, whoops. most of my days are too uneventful/lame to document, but today was pretty decent, so-

✿ my nan came down, just like she does every saturday, but it's always nice to see her. she printed out another copy of an eevelution poster for me, so i'm going to stick the spare on my wall under my pin boards, and also bought me some crisps!
✿ my aliexpress items arrived. honestly, i wasn't expecting them until mid-february at the earliest, since they usually ship rather slow in my experience. it was hit or miss, as i hear aliexpress usually is, but i'm not super disappointed in what i received, and i'll hopefully get a refund for the figures that had absolutely decimated packaging lol. 
✿ one of the plushies from the above order had the right tag, so i removed it to stick on my wall next to the vaporeon and flareon ones, and now i have the whole trio next to each other! i really love my wall <3
✿ made some picrews. there was a period where i made them nonstop, but there aren't a lot of new creators that appeal to me these days, so it was nice to make some again!
✿ ordered a cute vaporeon pin for my board! 
✿ my cat seems to be doing better now that she's been to the vets and i've turned my mirror around. (for context: we cleared the vanity, and she started sitting up there and staring into the mirror. then she stopped coming into our room and began overwashing and accidentally cutting herself with her too-long back claws.) she's coming into our room again on her own and getting up on my bed to cuddle and sleep with me now <3
✿ finally got around to commissioning some more beautiful art from @starlipie !! they showed me a rough sketch and just that alone is so cute that i keep going back to stare at it non-stop lol. you should totally consider them for commissions if you're able to !! they're super sweet and their art is gorgeous


----------



## Midoriya

Despite anything that’s been bothering me recently, I still feel as though this year is going to be a good one for me.  I had a great past week with a lot of off time, which was good for my mental health.  I can also tell that things are starting to change in my life slowly in a good way.  Not to mention I still have hope in the job hunt because the company I applied to is going to be getting back to me about the original position I applied for soon.  And, well, even if that doesn’t work out, I have an incredibly long safety net of people to fall back on.


----------



## Sophie23

I made myself a flag for my new Island yesterday 
And today I got able sisters & the Resident Services building on acnh so I used my new flag 

and I also sold two of my collectibles for tbt today


----------



## maria110

I adopted an older puppy at my local shelter.  He is so cute.  I still miss my old doggie who passed away and probably always will (she was my first dog) but this little fellow is keeping me busy.


----------



## allainah

I went bowling with my family and I'm feeling mentally good, which is rare for me


----------



## Firesquids

My fiance and I got Captain Toad Treasure Tracker and we're having a lot of fun with it this weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

- Went to the cinema today! Haven't been since sometimes last fall so felt good to be back. And they handled distancing, jab proofs, hygiene routines well so I'm glad they can be open!
- Finished off an annoying goal "questchain" in PoGo. I have another ones to complete but hopefully I'll walk around a lot and also they release more Exeggcutes in the wild.
- Happy to see my new OG Switch is working fine and I learned how to turn those off properly


----------



## Autumn247

I'm feeling pretty good mentally today 
I just checked iTunes and saw they have The Witcher seasons 1 and 2 soundtracks and I am so happy about that, I'm definitely getting them 
I gave my kitty half a can of salmon pate and she really enjoyed it
Watched an episode of Lucifer today, I only have 2 more episodes left in season one so I'll probably finish it tonight then start season 2 
Spent a lot of time reading, enjoying my book
Listening to some music right now 
I played Calico for awhile today, such a cute relaxing game


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy about a few more things today.

- I’m SO glad the San Francisco 49’ers beat the Packers.  They may have taken out my team, but I don’t like the Packers at all so this is great.  It was a long time coming.  
- The Dallas Mavericks are currently winning against the Memphis Grizzlies 48-34 at halftime.  If they continue to hold on for the win, it will make them winners of 11 out of their last 13 games.
- No more morning shifts for the rest of the week!  I’m so glad because it’s such a burden on my family and myself.
- I’m going to be seeing the newest Spider-Man movie with a friend soon.
- I’ve gotten back into playing Pokemon Masters EX and Fire Emblem Heroes.
- Looking forward to sleeping in.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work.
- It was warmer and sunny today so the snow and ice are really melting good now.
- I got some more reading done and I'm hoping to read a bit more before bed tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tried so hard today to have a good day, started out uneventful but my evening went really well! I spent yesterday evening and today playing Paper Mario 64 on my Wii while huddled up under my heated blanket with my dog and cat and it's been really great. it actually makes me genuinely happy which is hard for me to come by since I've been depressed for years. 

also spent my late evening playing Animal Crossing GCN and that was a lot of fun even though Leopold stole 71,000 bells from me


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I have _finally_ acquired a Moon Ball collectible thanks to @/LittleMissPanda. I’m happy to have this because I haven’t seen too many being sold. I used to have a Pokéball so long ago, but I don’t anymore. I honestly prefer the Moon Ball’s design and overall aesthetic, though, so I’m happy with this.
⬥ I just finished watching the AFC Divisional Round and it was a great game. I’m content with the results of both Divisional Rounds today, though!
_(those last two minutes, though, that was crazy.)_
⬥ I ordered Wendy’s through DoorDash because I’ve been craving a burger with a vanilla frosty. It has a bit of a delivery time, but I’ll be happy whenever it arrives. I also got chili cheese fries as the side.
⬥ I was called off work today again because it was really slow. I’m happy with the occasional call-offs, but my paychecks are going to suck… Thankfully, I do have an Ebay store to balance everything out.
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings won their hockey game today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS STERLING IS HERE AND HE'S SO PRECIOUS AHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this plush would be big but 20" long in person is still a very surprising size for a plushie! his fur is ever so slightly coarse in texture but it's also soft so it's like realistic fur. and just look at the detailing on it! I cannot get over this guy, I've been carrying him around for like the last 2 hours an I can't put him down for more than a few minutes lol. he's gonna be my new snuggle buddy!
> 
> with that, I've gotten all the plushies that I splurged on with my last paycheck. I didn't mean to spend that much and when I got my pay again yesterday I put most of it into my savings account so I can't spend it. but I'm so happy with all these plushies, I don't regret buying any of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (left to right, meet Benjie, Zephyr, Sterling, Juniper, and Grace!)


I know I'm a few days late to this, but I'm really happy for you that you finally managed to get your silver fox plushie! Reading your posts leading up to this point and being overjoyed by the cuteness of your fluffy animals is great to see. 

----------------------------------------------

I didn't post here in a while because I actually got sick on Friday, so I wasn't active for a couple of days. Fortunately, it's been a steady recovery since and I'm feeling 90% better now!
*
January 21, 2022*

Since I got sick during that day, I was unfortunately unable to participate in the Smash Bros. Ultimate friendlies session that *@Mairmalade *organized. However, I decided to join in anyway as a spectator so I could have something as background noise to take my mind off of my sickness. Aside from the latter half of the session, I didn't watch the battles, but I could still recognize the characters being used for that match. Your semi-spam tactics of electroshock and prominence revolt can't hide from my ears, *@Midoriya*, even when I was sick lol. I sincerely want to thank everyone who played Smash Bros. Ultimate that evening.
Glad to have my mother taking good care of me when I wasn't feeling too well, even though she was feeling a little under the weather too (also recovering well like me, thankfully). If not, I'd probably be feeling sick still.
*January 22, 2022*

Not a lot happened during this day, but me and my mother watched a couple of rough collie videos running around in a large field and playing with each other. I still can't get over how cute and fluffy they are.
*January 23, 2022*

Did some laundry.
Listened to music. You should REALLY give the Japanese Jazz/Fusion music genre a listen if you have a chance.
Played GT Sport. I completed some races, but I did something a little different compared to my usual play sessions. I went to scapes mode where you go to various scenes around the world to take pictures of your own cars. I usually don't spend a lot of time in this part of the game, but there's something fun setting things up and adjusting the camera settings to get the perfect shot. Anyway, as I skimmed through different scenes, I couldn't believe some of the locations that actually exist. For example, *The Wave in Arizona*. I don't know about you, but I'm amazed by the scenery!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I made some good progress in the post-game story of PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  Cleared Mt. Faraway, Northern Range, and Pitfall Valley, and did a couple missions too.
☾ Got some more reading in today and made some nice progress there too!
☾ Also listened to another of the DQXI voice dramas!


----------



## jadetine

I started off this morning by posting on the “what’s bothering you” thread about slipping into a brief depression. I felt overwhelmed and alone and I had forgotten how sensitive children can be to mood changes. Instead of sucking it up, I admitted to my son that I was feeling sad and out of sorts.
He disappeared for a short time and returns with this:



And he tells me “I still love you”.
Are you crying yet? I totally am.

He is still struggling with school (I didn’t realize using scissors and reading were such vital skills in kindergarten), but when I see this, I remember why I’m here and what my mission is and what is worth waking up for. Time for bed so I can be my best self for tomorrow.


----------



## Dremer

Into work today


----------



## xara

was too exhausted to post last night what else is new lol and yesterday was a bit of a rough day, but i’ve still got a few things i’m happy about. :’)

• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• discovered some new favourite edits of one of my favourite fictional characters, as well as a new edit compilation on youtube.
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_; i’m officially done s3! i really enjoyed it, though i’m sad that abbie died. i knew it was going to happen since i started watching (my dad spoiled it for me lol), but it still sucks.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I get to eat strawberry wafers!!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I know I'm a few days late to this, but I'm really happy for you that you finally managed to get your silver fox plushie! Reading your posts leading up to this point and being overjoyed by the cuteness of your fluffy animals is great to see.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> I didn't post here in a while because I actually got sick on Friday, so I wasn't active for a couple of days. Fortunately, it's been a steady recovery since and I'm feeling 90% better now!
> 
> *January 21, 2022*
> 
> Since I got sick during that day, I was unfortunately unable to participate in the Smash Bros. Ultimate friendlies session that *@Mairmalade *organized. However, I decided to join in anyway as a spectator so I could have something as background noise to take my mind off of my sickness. Aside from the latter half of the session, I didn't watch the battles, but I could still recognize the characters being used for that match. Your semi-spam tactics of electroshock and prominence revolt can't hide from my ears, *@Midoriya*, even when I was sick lol. I sincerely want to thank everyone who played Smash Bros. Ultimate that evening.
> Glad to have my mother taking good care of me when I wasn't feeling too well, even though she was feeling a little under the weather too (also recovering well like me, thankfully). If not, I'd probably be feeling sick still.
> *January 22, 2022*
> 
> Not a lot happened during this day, but me and my mother watched a couple of rough collie videos running around in a large field and playing with each other. I still can't get over how cute and fluffy they are.
> *January 23, 2022*
> 
> Did some laundry.
> Listened to music. You should REALLY give the Japanese Jazz/Fusion music genre a listen if you have a chance.
> Played GT Sport. I completed some races, but I did something a little different compared to my usual play sessions. I went to scapes mode where you go to various scenes around the world to take pictures of your own cars. I usually don't spend a lot of time in this part of the game, but there's something fun setting things up and adjusting the camera settings to get the perfect shot. Anyway, as I skimmed through different scenes, I couldn't believe some of the locations that actually exist. For example, *The Wave in Arizona*. I don't know about you, but I'm amazed by the scenery!


Hi Shellzilla I hope you are starting to feel better! I saw you at the spectators booth and I felt bad you didn't feel like playing, I thought maybe you might have been having a bad day so you decided to watch. If anything I did when I was playing distracted you from your sickness, that would make my day! 
Please take good care of yourself so you can recover soon! Stay safe <3


----------



## Autumn247

I did laundry finally, and now my kitty is laying on the warm laundry bag  
One of my packages came today
I'm going to play The Witcher 3 for a few hours tonight 
I made it to the Pokémon League in Pokémon Shining Pearl last night.  Made it all the way through until Cynthia's last Pokémon, Garchomp, and it was so close to fainting then it literally knocked my last Pokémon out with one move. At least I know what to expect now, it has been so long since I played the originals so I forgot how difficult it would be.  I didn't look anything up before I challenged the elite 4 and champion this time so I was really going into it blind.  I'm going to work on my team, make some changes, level them up some more, etc then try again.


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m so glad the Dallas Mavericks ended up winning against the Memphis Grizzlies 104-91 yesterday.  Next up are the Warriors tomorrow.  It’s going to be a fun game to watch for sure.
- I did it!  I have a new interview scheduled for Thursday for the job I want.  I’m going to do everything I can in order to ace this.
- I love all of my friends and family so much.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi Shellzilla I hope you are starting to feel better! I saw you at the spectators booth and I felt bad you didn't feel like playing, I thought maybe you might have been having a bad day so you decided to watch. If anything I did when I was playing distracted you from your sickness, that would make my day!
> Please take good care of yourself so you can recover soon! Stay safe <3


Thanks, BrokenSanity! I am feeling a lot better today compared to a few days ago. Joining in to at least spectate to have some background noise as a distraction made my sickness much more bearable at the time. So in a way, yes, you distracted me from my sickness! I'm not entirely sure who you were playing as, but I heard Jigglypuff, Ridley, Dark Pit, Pyra & Mythra, and Mega Man duel it out in various matches. I kept hearing Ridley quickly self-destructing numerous times lol. I'll continue to keep myself in good health as it's really cold from where I live. Sweating and feeling cold at the same time is not fun. Thank you once again, and stay safe as well! 



Midoriya said:


> - I’m so glad the Dallas Mavericks ended up winning against the Memphis Grizzlies 104-91 yesterday.  Next up are the Warriors tomorrow.  It’s going to be a fun game to watch for sure.
> - I did it!  I have a new interview scheduled for Thursday for the job I want.  I’m going to do everything I can in order to ace this.
> - I love all of my friends and family so much.


I think you're gonna knock it out of the park, Midoriya, especially with the determination you have. You've worked hard for this!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm just happy that I finished work and got everything done, even though I had to work overtime to finish it all. Oh, and I'm also happy that most of the snow and ice is gone now.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some new art of one of my faves!
☾ A lot of the snow here has melted, but there was still enough left for me to check out the animal tracks that were left overnight!  Most seemed to be from (at least) one cat, but I did also find a deer print on the edge of a snowy patch!  I always like following animal tracks in the snow, ahahaha~
☾ Listened to another of the DQXI voice dramas! I followed along with this one pretty well, and I've been really enjoying the extra backstory details for the party members.
☾ Finished up and submitted another entry for the Pokemon TCG Illustration Contest!  No matter what the end results are, I'm happy that I gave this contest my best, and that I got a good opportunity to improve at drawing backgrounds!  This was also my first time entering any sort of official contest like this, and I had a lot of fun with it. ^^
☾ Also finished the post-game storyline for PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  Ideally, I'd like to get to Lucario rank before calling this one done, but given that my DS has occasionally had trouble reading this cartridge (got it secondhand)... I'm just glad I was able to finish the story without my save corrupting or anything. ;v; It hasn't had trouble with it recently, so I'm hoping it'll hold out long enough.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Merielle said:


> ☾ Found some new art of one of my faves!
> ☾ A lot of the snow here has melted, but there was still enough left for me to check out the animal tracks that were left overnight!  Most seemed to be from (at least) one cat, but I did also find a deer print on the edge of a snowy patch!  I always like following animal tracks in the snow, ahahaha~
> ☾ Listened to another of the DQXI voice dramas! I followed along with this one pretty well, and I've been really enjoying the extra backstory details for the party members.
> ☾ Finished up and submitted another entry for the Pokemon TCG Illustration Contest!  No matter what the end results are, I'm happy that I gave this contest my best, and that I got a good opportunity to improve at drawing backgrounds!  This was also my first time entering any sort of official contest like this, and I had a lot of fun with it. ^^
> ☾ Also finished the post-game storyline for PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  Ideally, I'd like to get to Lucario rank before calling this one done, but given that my DS has occasionally had trouble reading this cartridge (got it secondhand)... I'm just glad I was able to finish the story without my save corrupting or anything. ;v; It hasn't had trouble with it recently, so I'm hoping it'll hold out long enough.


Please tell me what the DQXI voice drama is about?? I tried to read about it online but it seems like no one has information on it? I also cold only find the Japanese one? Its not on the eshop but I think its because you said in an earlier happy day that it wasnt in the USA? IS THERE ONE FOR SERENA???? I LOVE HER CHARACTER!!! <3 Also are there only stories for the main characters of XI or are the ones for characters from past games like V?? Sorry for all the questions! But thank you so much again for being happy today!! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is my dog's second birthday so I got him a new toy and some cookies (made specifically for dogs) and he loved them. he makes me so happy


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to book a time for jab #3 finally, scheduled for Friday !


----------



## xara

mainly posting this to distract myself from the fact that i’m at the doctor’s right now LOL, but i had an okay day yesterday. :>

• continued watching _sleepy hollow_; i’ve started on s4, and so far it’s more enjoyable than i was expecting it to be! 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3 
• did some self-care. 
• started playing _subway surfers_ again a few days ago for some reason lol, and yesterday i finally earned enough coins to unlock a character i wanted. :’)



Merielle said:


> I did also find a deer print on the edge of a snowy patch!



this makes me happier than it probably should lol. i love deers so much. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> today is my dog's second birthday so I got him a new toy and some cookies (made specifically for dogs) and he loved them. he makes me so happy



i hope he has a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Autumn247

A sequel to the game Cattails was announced today, Cattails: Wildwood Story, I'm excited for it!  I highly recommend the original Cattails if you like cats, it's a fun game 
I slept good 
I feel really good mentally  
I'm hanging out with my friend tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that, it's been a few months since we've hung out 
Enjoying some coffee right now
Have some time to relax and play games, read, watch Netflix today


----------



## Merielle

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Please tell me what the DQXI voice drama is about?? I tried to read about it online but it seems like no one has information on it? I also cold only find the Japanese one? Its not on the eshop but I think its because you said in an earlier happy day that it wasnt in the USA? IS THERE ONE FOR SERENA???? I LOVE HER CHARACTER!!! <3 Also are there only stories for the main characters of XI or are the ones for characters from past games like V?? Sorry for all the questions! But thank you so much again for being happy today!! <3


Yep, it's a Japan-only DLC for the Definitive Edition, unfortunately; I really wish it had gotten an English release too. ;; Most of them are 30-45 minute audiobook-style stories about the DQXI party members' pasts; although there's also a couple about some of the other characters outside the main party (still seems to be just characters from XI though), and some sillier group stories too (like one where the party took part in a poetry contest in Octagonia).  I know a little Japanese, so I'm usually able to get the general idea of the stories, but I'm definitely missing a few parts here and there.  I haven't listened to this one yet, but there is one that's about Serena and Veronica as children! I love Serena too, hehe! 
No prob, I hope I was able to answer everything okay! ^^ And thank you, that's really sweet!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Merielle said:


> Yep, it's a Japan-only DLC for the Definitive Edition, unfortunately; I really wish it had gotten an English release too. ;; Most of them are 30-45 minute audiobook-style stories about the DQXI party members' pasts; although there's also a couple about some of the other characters outside the main party (still seems to be just characters from XI though), and some sillier group stories too (like one where the party took part in a poetry contest in Octagonia).  I know a little Japanese, so I'm usually able to get the general idea of the stories, but I'm definitely missing a few parts here and there.  I haven't listened to this one yet, but there is one that's about Serena and Veronica as children! I love Serena too, hehe!
> No prob, I hope I was able to answer everything okay! ^^ And thank you, that's really sweet!


THAT SOUNDS AMAZING


----------



## daringred_

not enough happens in a day that makes me happy to justify posting here lol, so i figured i'd mention some things that have happened in general since i last posted.

✿ the pins my sister and i ordered arrived! we bought five each, since they were super reasonably priced, and i really like mine. they're super cute! (and mostly cat-themed.)
✿ i attended my [redacted] appointment. they always make me nervous even though i've been going to them for years, but i suppose that just goes to show you how irrational and hard to control anxiety can be. i'm glad to have gotten it out of the way though!
✿ i took the plunge and ordered some period underwear. just the one pair for now, since you can refund your first purchase entirely. hopefully they fit. a lot of reviewers said they ended up buying a size up, so i did the same, but if they really don't fit (since my proportions are all over the place), my nan might be able to help with that.
✿ finally did some writing for the first time in a while! i have terrible writer's block 95% of the time and tend to just daydream/think about my ideas/scenarios instead of actually writing them, but my brain suddenly just started writing mentally in the dead of night, so i jumped to _actually _write it down lol. i wrote 1.3k in total, which is pretty good for me! 
✿ my girlfriend should hopefully be coming tomorrow? fingers crossed. she won't get here until the evening, since she has an interview in the morning and has to finish work, but that doesn't matter. hopefully nothing goes wrong at the last minute because i don't know if i can wait much more than 17 months lol. 
✿ i prepared my journal for february (i have sleep, mood, habit and med trackers for each month) which is super in advance for me! usually i wait until a day or two before the next month, but i was almost a week ahead this time. 
✿ my sister and i stopped by game the other day just to look, and we saw the series two AC tomodachi dolls on the shelf! they're super cute! we ended up buying two each (i got francine and chrissy, she got kk and raymond), and i also bought three on my girlfriend's behalf (she also got francine and chrissy as well as wolfgang). they were only £6 each, and you don't see a lot of AC merch here, so i'm really happy with the purchase! even if it did mean putting back the vulpix plush i was gonna buy lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This is such a small thing, but I finally got around to cleaning my phone up. I deleted some apps in general that were taking up room and organized some of the apps. It looks more minimalistic now and it makes my life easier.
⬥ That hat that I won in an auction was shipped out last night. It took a few days to get mailed out. I’m not fussing over the shipping delay, though. There were times I didn’t get things mailed out immediately, and I don’t know their situation, but I’m just happy my new hat is on the way.
⬥ I got to see Keagan this morning and he had a doggy ice cream, and once again, he ate it in one bite. It’s one of those ice cream cups for dogs. I don’t understand how this dog doesn’t get brain freezes?? He must be immune.
⬥ I’m just having a good day in general. I slept in today and since I’m feeling motivated, I’ll see about running the vacuum later this evening.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yesterday for my b-day I went shopping at the hardware store and got a bunch of new fun lookin plants

Today, my actual b-day, I had Arbys since forever ago and got to go shopping at a crystal store, so I got more crystals. Later today we're goin to a restruaunt for dinner.

Also my parents just surprised me with a big Peacock stuffed animal and a T-shirt with Loki on it, one of my fav Marvel characters


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> Yesterday for my b-day I went shopping at the hardware store and got a bunch of new fun lookin plants
> 
> Today, my actual b-day, I had Arbys since forever ago and got to go shopping at a crystal store, so I got more crystals. Later today we're goin to a restruaunt for dinner.
> 
> Also my parents just surprised me with a big Peacock stuffed animal and a T-shirt with Loki on it, one of my fav Marvel characters


happy birthday!! I'll have to remember you share a birthday with my golden bean lol ☺


----------



## Stella-Io

xSuperMario64x said:


> happy birthday!! I'll have to remember you share a birthday with my golden bean lol ☺



That is so frickin cute! Give your Golden bean a bday kiss for me


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> Yesterday for my b-day I went shopping at the hardware store and got a bunch of new fun lookin plants
> 
> Today, my actual b-day, I had Arbys since forever ago and got to go shopping at a crystal store, so I got more crystals. Later today we're goin to a restruaunt for dinner.
> 
> Also my parents just surprised me with a big Peacock stuffed animal and a T-shirt with Loki on it, one of my fav Marvel characters


Happy Birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day!



xSuperMario64x said:


> happy birthday!! I'll have to remember you share a birthday with my golden bean lol ☺


Happy Birthday to your dog as well! Sounds like he had an awesome day!

Today I'm happy because:
- It was a much better day than yesterday in general.
- I got all of my important work done.
- I've had almost no back pain all day.
- I get to leave work early tomorrow for a massage therapy appointment.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening and acted like the cutie he is.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Had a short, easy shift at work today compared to yesterday, and I got back home just to sleep and boy did I sleep. I'm also happy that it's been snowing recently.

I'm happy to be off work tomorrow. Being off Wednesdays just feels so good than being off Sundays, mainly because I get to have plenty off time to myself to just draw or watch a show I really like  on the weekends we usually have company over or we have errands to run. That's never fun lol


----------



## xara

i’m absolutely exhausted, but i had a good day today! ☺

• cuddled with my kitten. <3


Spoiler:  my dad also took a cute pic of her 🖤









• one of my favourite fanfic writers published a new story today, and i enjoyed it!
• the doctor’s appointment that i scheduled last week was today! i was honestly pretty anxious about it, but it thankfully went well and the doctor was really nice! here’s hoping the new meds she prescribed will help me. 
• after my appointment, my mom and i stopped by dollarama and i picked up a few things!


Spoiler: haul 💚



i got this owl clip. i’m not sure what i’m gonna do with him or where i’m gonna put him, but he was too cute to pass up. :’)




i also got a fake mini frog succulent! again, i have no idea what his purpose will be, but i love him.




got some regular and puffy stickers! i’ll probably use some of them to decorate my switch lite.




i also got some chocolate, bottles of voltage mountain dew and a pair of scissors (which i’ve been needing for _months_), but i didn’t take any pics of those aha.


• on our way home, my mom and i went to dairy queen and i got a milkshake and pretzel sticks. i also tried their rotisserie-style chicken bites for the first time (my mom ordered them), and they’re pretty good!
• did some self-care.
• watched the new episode of _1000 lb sisters_ that aired yesterday, and continued watching _sleepy hollow_.
• watched a few tiktoks that made me laugh.
• discovered 2 new favourite edits of one of my favourite tv shows, as well as 2 new favourite videos on youtube.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The music CDs I ordered arrived today!  I'm glad they got here safe and that I now have a few more songs I like on my MP3!
☾ I'm happy with the progress I've been making in my New Leaf town!  I've still got to work on how I want the flowers/a few more interior room designs, but I think it's coming along quite nicely.
☾ Did some more missions in PMD: Blue Rescue Team and also got the Bonsly statue! Which... I definitely could've gotten much earlier in the game, but oh well.  I totally forgot the Makuhita Dojo existed. orz


----------



## Midoriya

I’m happy that I got to see the newest Spider-Man movie with a friend, and I also got Ganyu in Genshin Impact.  : D


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few things:
- talked with my doctor and for now he's recommending that I up my dose on the anti-depressant I'm taking. hopefully it helps, if not I need to talk to him again soon to possibly try a different medication.
- I ordered the Mayflash gamecube controller adapter, it should be here by Friday. I would love to be able to use it with Project64 and Super Mario Sunshine on 3D All-Stars so I'm excited for this!
- finally stopped snowing here so the streets are clearing up, I don't mind driving in snow too much but I wish it would melt cause I have chunks of icy snow stuck behind my front wheels lol. I think it's supposed to warm up outside soon so that'll be nice.
- so grateful for my dog, I would be so much more lonely if I didn't have him here with me. he's such a fantastic ESA <333
- also have to mention just one more time that I absolutely _love _this silver fox plushie. idk what makes some plushies click for me but this one is perfect in every way.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through work today and got to log off early for an appointment.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist.
- I'm still feeling better in general, physically and mentally.
- My dog was being so sweet and cute this evening.


----------



## meo

- got my bedframe built thanks to help from partner
- have lasagna cooking
- getting to sit back and enjoy some shows now<3


----------



## smudge.e

I was happy to get off work and drive for an hour with my playlist on chugging my smoothie. It’s nice for the days when I have the ability to ignore drivers and not let them bother me. Put me in a good mood.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm on vacation!!!


----------



## xara

my day is unfortunately ending on a rough note, but it was still a good day for the most part. :’)

• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• had an over-the-phone doctor’s appointment this morning, and it went well! it was brief, but i got all the information i needed for the doctor i saw yesterday.
• my mom ordered pizza hut for lunch. we tried their creamy chicken alfredo, breadsticks and hershey’s brownies, all of which were good! we also watched _family feud_ while we ate and laughed quite a bit.
• my amazing friend @Blink. surprised me with some adorable art and i am,, still speechless over it lol. like, i’ve stared at it at least once every hour since i received it. 


Spoiler: look at this MASTERPIECE!!



ily blink. <3






• despite not feeling well, mazikeen (my other kitten) gave me a few kisses on my finger. 
• continued watching _sleepy hollow_.
• tidied up my room a bit, and helped my mom tidy up the kitchen.
• my dad gave me permission to drink the rest of his mint chocolate baileys! there was only like, a mouthful left lol, but it was still delicious. :’)


----------



## Merielle

☾ Made it to Diamond Rank in PMD: Blue Rescue Team!
☾ I pre-ordered Pokémon Legends: Arceus! I probably won't play it right away since I'm still in the middle of a couple other games I'd like to finish up, but I'm really excited for it! It's looking very promising. 
☾ Found some new official art of one of my favorite characters!


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m glad the Dallas Mavericks beat the Portland Trailblazers 132-112.  They really needed that after the soul-crushing loss to the Warriors.
- I had a good time at work.
- When I got home I got to play Genshin Impact for several hours with friends.  It was a lot of fun.  
- I’m SO stoked for Pokemon Legends: Arceus (as if that wasn’t already obvious)!!!  I think it’s going to blow the previous couple entries out of the water.


----------



## Snowesque

I was offered a promotion for basically an entirely different position at my work.
It'll be a step up in pay though I'm nervous about the learning curve. I guess I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m off work today and I’m planning on spending it by playing video games and relaxing. Work has also been kind of slow lately.
⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and this dog makes me happy. This dog is my best friend because dogs aren’t rude and they don’t betray people.
⬥ I watched the new episode of Catfish this week and this is the first episode that there was actually a African scammer behind the profile? I just found that interesting because I watch videos about scammers in third world countries. It just amazes me that it took so long for one to wind up on Catfish. I still feel for the victim and he’s one of the sweetest people that have been on the show.
⬥ My favorite YouTuber streamed last night and I got to listen while I was at work. It made the day go by quickly.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Recently started to give other food than mothermilk to my baby. Was worried that she'd not take it too well, like most babies do apparently ?
Anyways.. she is doing amazing. So far she likes everything and already has a favorite. It's crazy how she is instantly showing how much she likes something!! Today I tried out a mix of vegetables and she absolutely loved it. So much so, that she actually fell asleep with a smile just before the last spoon


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist today.  I'm coming off one of my meds.  My cat made an appearance during the appointment too (it was over video), my doctor loves seeing her  Also she's going to help get me into a vocational rehabilitation program through their day treatment program that I used to go to
I'm enjoying one of the bottles of my strawberry orange Tropicana juice that got delivered today and it's very good
I gave my kitty some of her Temptations treats yesterday and while she was eating them I asked "is that good?" and she meowed in reply   ❤ 
I designed the Café on HHP in ACNH yesterday, and I have Sasha working there!


----------



## meo

Couch delivered today, yay. Happy I can finally lounge in front of the TV for some movie nights.
OB appt went well, baby has a healthy heartbeat at 158bpm; always make me happy hearing it
Happy also that my OB really cares and helps advocate for me. Work is trying to force me back with the most minimal time and it was nice that from her end/paperwork is advocating for the time I and the baby need. I don't know that it'll work and it sucks the US doesn't have better maternity leave rights but it makes me happy the effort/thought.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- my gamecube controller adapter should be arriving tomorrow and I will soon be making arrangements to visit my brother so we can play the Mario Kart 64: Chaos Edition romhack together (it'll be tons easier to play with our gamecube controllers)
- I washed my bedding today and I also took a shower (a miracle bc depression likes to be like "no you don't deserve a shower" lol) so I'll be nice and clean in my bed tonight 
- I also deep cleaned like half of the bathroom, didn't have enough energy to do the entire bathroom but it looks sooooooo much better than it did.
- I'm building up a mega freakoid army in my house in AC:GCN, I currently have 5 of them and it's already getting crazy lmao.
- I have plans to make a drawing with my silver fox Sterling and all the collectibles in my lineup, so I can use it as my avatar, and my avatar and lineup will match (yes I'm pulling a @/LittleMissPanda here, she's a legend). don't know yet when I'll start it but I can't wait!


----------



## Midoriya

My interview went well today and I’m going to be continuing in the hiring process.  I also have another possible route if that fails.  I’ll keep you guys updated on it.


----------



## Plume

I tried doing a lettuce hem on a dress. It wasn't easy, but I succeeded! Luckily, the mistakes are mostly hidden in the unpredictable, swirly nature of the lettuce hem. phew.
The past few months have been an emotional ordeal and since the stress got to me, I stopped painting. I used to force myself to complete 1 painting a week. Anyway, recently that's changed. I completed a painting this week and last! This fact alone has greatly improved my mood~
I bought 2 prints from one of my favorite artists
Tomorrow is Friday and we're getting pizza!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a rough day so right now I'm just happy that tomorrow is Friday and I have a counseling appointment tomorrow afternoon because I really need it.


----------



## xara

late night post since i just woke up from a nap, but my day was fairly decent. ^~^

• got 2x nook points.
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• continued watching _sleepy hollow. _i’m on the last episode! 
• helped my parents make lunch; i made mashed potatoes. :’)
• watched a few _family feud_ compilations on youtube that made me laugh.
• did some self-care. 
• unexpectedly won 300,000 coins from a mystery box in _subway surfers_!


----------



## Sophie23

My best friend helped me get Frett & Molly today


----------



## Stikki

That I am able to listen to every side of a disagreement without getting upset or angry. I like learning from people, whether I agree with them or not. Helps my work too, because it means I can give a character some realistic depth that people will (hopefully) recognise. Work is going super well too, I'm still in shock from a certain offer that's been made, yaya!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy that the Los Angeles Kings won their game yesterday and that Quinton Byfield scored his first NHL goal. I was high on him being the future of this franchise, so much that I ordered this immediately after the “pick was in” in the draft. I’m just happy he stuck with #55.


Spoiler












⬥ I’m getting paid from my job either today or tomorrow. I’m so thankful for my bank’s early pay. 
⬥ My new hat is out for delivery. Also, editing to add this: I have tickets to a hockey game on Sunday!! I’m  so excited!!!!


----------



## allainah

I was island hopping for Ione and used 100 tickets! I even said after 100 i'm taking a break and just taking someone else in tomorrow. But lo and behold Ione was my last ticket!!! It was like it's meant to be


----------



## Autumn247

Had a good appointment with my therapist today.  We talked about me getting a part-time job, and we think the library would be a good place for me to work, so I'm going to be looking into that next week, see if they are offering any part-time positions for book shelving or working at the front desk checking out books for people.  She's also going to help me fill out a vocational rehabilitation form so maybe I can get into that program too if I need to, but either way I'm going to be applying for a job within the next couple weeks
Pokémon Legends Arceus is out!!  I don't have it yet, I will order a copy when I have money to but I'm looking forward to playing it, it looks like a lot of fun
I'm watching Pokémon on Netflix
I found a really good Pokémon podcast that I've been enjoying


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I have the weekend off.
- I got to leave work early today for a few appointments.
- My counselor validated some of my recent actions, even though I was feeling guilty for them, and said she was proud of me for setting some boundaries and sticking to them.
- My chiropractor visit was short and sweet because I haven't had much pain lately. We pushed out my next appointment from 2 weeks to 4 weeks because I'm doing so well.
- I got a surprise gift in the mail from my company as just a thank you to all the employees. It was just a mug and some hot chocolate, but it's always nice to get something unexpected.
- Speaking of unexpected, my husband got me a totally awesome Red XIII figure from FF7. He had preordered it last year for my Christmas present but it never showed up so he bought me something else for Christmas. It suddenly arrived yesterday and he decided to give it to me now just because. I adore it. Red XIII is my favorite Final Fantasy character!


----------



## deana

I've had a good few days at work recently. I like being helpful and I like when my coworkers appreciate it. Our store has been really empty lately due to all kinds of shipping delays and what not but we are finally starting to receive more product again! I am getting very tired of customers asking me if our store is closing and I'm happy that our store is starting to look full and normal again lol


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in for 12-13 hours.
- Got paid today.
- Had a good time at work.
- The company I’m currently in the hiring process for offered me an alternate role that is WFH, pays twice as much as I earn now, and is in the number one field I want to get into, operations.  I’m definitely going to be pursuing it.
- I’m looking forward to playing more Genshin Impact and Pokemon Legends: Arceus.


----------



## xara

i’m struggling to keep my eyes open, but my day was pretty good! 

• discovered a new favourite song by one of my favourite artists!
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• finished watching _sleepy hollow_! i’m sad that it’s over, but i thoroughly enjoyed it. now i just need to figure out what i’m going to watch next... .
• @Mr_Keroppi surprised me by sending me some tbt!! i wasn’t expecting it at all, but it honestly made my day. <3
• watched a tiktok and a _family feud_ compilation on youtube that made me laugh.
• did some self-care.


----------



## justina

No work today due to the blizzard!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- I got my mayflash adapter in the mail yesterday and it works perfectly with Project64 and Dolphin, so now I can play those games with my gamecube controller.
- last night I got CTGP set up on my Wii so now I can play Mario Kart Wii online and I have access to over a hundred custom tracks. I tried a few last night and they look great!
- I got the stuff figured out with my internship regarding what I need to do, I really had nothing to worry about but I tend to crack under pressure because I've been under pressure so much from school and expectations of me. but that's just about done so when I finish it later I won't have to worry about it til Tuesday.
- found some inspirational quotes on Pinterest with pics of cute animals, if I'm able to I really want to print them and put them on my wall somewhere.


----------



## allainah

My boyfriend bought me Pokémon Legends: Arceus    It was too expensive for me at the moment, so i'm super grateful <3


----------



## hakutaku

Managed to get the last of my uni work for the week done last night, so can relax for the rest of the weekend!

My mum went shopping and bought me some carrot cake again, and some Ovaltine sachets (to drink when I don't feel like having caffeine). We're also having salt + pepper pork ribs, potato wedges, and corn on the cob for dinner


----------



## Sophie23

I got two of my dreamies today by nook miles tickets! Aurora & Fauna


----------



## Mattician

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I watched the new episode of Catfish this week and this is the first episode that there was actually a African scammer behind the profile? I just found that interesting because I watch videos about scammers in third world countries. It just amazes me that it took so long for one to wind up on Catfish. I still feel for the victim and he’s one of the sweetest people that have been on the show.



Catfish is one of my favorite shows. So I read that up until the spoilers, and was intrigued as to what it was. So I watched it. Yikes.

Adam is probably the nicest person to ever be on the show.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m so excited for my hockey game tomorrow afternoon. 
⬥ I am having Burger King for lunch today.
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are playing right now and hopefully can pull off the win today and tomorrow where I will be in attendance!


Mattician said:


> Catfish is one of my favorite shows. So I read that up until the spoilers, and was intrigued as to what it was. So I watched it. Yikes.
> 
> Adam is probably the nicest person to ever be on the show.


I’m so glad there are other Catfish fans on the forum! I just hope he knows that ring is being sold. Unfortunate, but true. <— in case someone didn’t see it yet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had to go to Rural King today to get my dog some more food and while in the checkout line I peeked over at the animal figurines and I found this little guy!!!










I've been looking for a nice fox figurine for a long time because, surprisingly, I didn't have one. all the ones I've seen aren't up to my standard of quality. but this little fennec fox is fantastic! he's really small so he fits in my pocket perfectly! so I'm sure I'll be taking him with me whenever I can't bring a stuffed animal.


----------



## Ichiban

received my commission today, im liking it


----------



## smudge.e

I love my fiancée and how we can take a whole day to be lazy and play games next to each other while binge watching shows and cuddling our cats.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was going through my desk drawers so I could organize them and I found two cards with a total of $150 in them??? I don't even know if they were from my college or high school graduation, but now I'm worried I may not have sent them a thank you card. but anyways yeah money I didn't even know I had, let's go!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Last night I finished my journal. I've never completed one before, even though this is about the third or fourth that I've started. I originally started this one in 2008 and kept dropping and coming back to it over the years. Every page is full now and I can move on to a new journal.
- I slept really well last night and got to sleep late this morning. I desperately needed it.
- I didn't have to work today.
- My dog was so cute and playful this afternoon.
- I got my nephew's birthday present wrapped and packed for shipping. I just need to add a shipping label and take it to the post office sometime next week.
- The snow from last night didn't stick to the roads or sidewalks. It was just a light dusting on the grass.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

- I get to watch some new Tasty cooking recipes! They are my favorite Youtube Channel for food!!

- My mother is buying me some more aquabeads so that I can make more fruits, characters, and fun stuff.

- I played Wild World again after FOREVER and I saw that my FAVORITE VILLAGER OF ALL TIME BUNNIE is still there so I decided to incorporate WW back into my routine since I fixed my town again! (I am trying to play all of my AC games except gamecube everyday, I do not like GCN just because the villagers hurt my feelings  )

- My mother bought some ingredients so when she feels better from her booster vaccine side effects then we can bake something together!

- I am saving my money up to buy some Pikmin Plushies as I think its weird how I have lots of AC and Pokemon ones but no Pikmin ones yet even though Pikmin 3 was I think my 3rd game I ever played!

- I have been getting exited for the winter to stop and SPRING my favorite season to come so its not to cold or hot but very green! I can finally play outside without needing a BAJILLION jackets!

- Another great thing about spring is that my parents let me and my brother choose the new flowers! I AM SO EXCITED, the new colors and varieties!!!! (My brother is not that much older than me but he is like so much more mature and only likes "cool stuff" so I mostly get to choose the flowers!!)

- I got to call one of my grandparents on the phone today and she was very happy and said that next time I see her that I should bake my famous orange angel food cake !

I will start posting on here alot since I LOVE being happy everyday and I think putting happiness into words helps you and others!! <3 Stay positive and strong!!!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm going through some medication changes and have not been feeling well physically or mentally but I'm starting to feel better tonight. I took some ibuprofen for my migraine and my anxiety med for my panic attack a few hours ago and I feel a lot less anxious and no more migraine or nausea thankfully, so maybe I can enjoy the rest of the night (it's 11pm now but I stay up late) 
I watched a couple episodes of Pokemon Sun and Moon Ultra Legends today. While I didn't grow up with the sun and moon anime, I grew up with the original 1st season Indigo League series, it still gives me nostalgia in general and everything Pokemon is getting me hyped to play Legends Arceus when I buy it next week. 
I played with my cat today, tossed her mouse toy around the apartment and she chased it around and we did that for about 30 minutes, it was fun 
Tomorrow I have a LOT of cleaning and laundry to do, but it shouldn't take longer than 3-4 hours so I'll get an early start and once that's done I have the rest of the day to play games and read!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Autumn247 said:


> I'm going through some medication changes and have not been feeling well physically or mentally but I'm starting to feel better tonight. I took some ibuprofen for my migraine and my anxiety med for my panic attack a few hours ago and I feel a lot less anxious and no more migraine or nausea thankfully, so maybe I can enjoy the rest of the night (it's 11pm now but I stay up late)
> I watched a couple episodes of Pokemon Sun and Moon Ultra Legends today. While I didn't grow up with the sun and moon anime, I grew up with the original 1st season Indigo League series, it still gives me nostalgia in general and everything Pokemon is getting me hyped to play Legends Arceus when I buy it next week.
> I played with my cat today, tossed her mouse toy around the apartment and she chased it around and we did that for about 30 minutes, it was fun
> Tomorrow I have a LOT of cleaning and laundry to do, but it shouldn't take longer than 3-4 hours so I'll get an early start and once that's done I have the rest of the day to play games and read!


Oh! What books have you been reading?? I have been starting to read again and I haven't found any good books recently which is why I have just been reading all the chronicles of Narnia books because thats what my Mother had in her office. I really want some new books that are interesting! <3 (I tried reading Anne of Green Gables and let me tell you, *LET ME TELL YOU* IT WAS THE MOST BORING PIECE OF UWU I HAVE EVER READ IN MY ENTIRE LIFE. My teachers hyped it up and it was literally if boring had a 38 chapter book.)


----------



## Autumn247

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Oh! What books have you been reading?? I have been starting to read again and I haven't found any good books recently which is why I have just been reading all the chronicles of Narnia books because thats what my Mother had in her office. I really want some new books that are interesting! <3 (I tried reading Anne of Green Gables and let me tell you, *LET ME TELL YOU* IT WAS THE MOST BORING PIECE OF UWU I HAVE EVER READ IN MY ENTIRE LIFE. My teachers hyped it up and it was literally if boring had a 38 chapter book.)



I've been reading the Iron Fey series by Julie Kagawa, it's a YA series about this faery realm and it's a lot got a lot of fantasy and mythical creatures in it. It's about this 17 year old human girl who finds out she's actuay half faery so she travels into their world and it's about her and a few other characters adventures and has some romance. It's good series. It's my 2nd time reading through it.  Have you used the site Goodreads? They have many lists and stuff on there about which books you may like depending on what genre you like or on what other books you've enjoyed in the past


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Autumn247 said:


> I've been reading the Iron Fey series by Julie Kagawa, it's a YA series about this faery realm and it's a lot got a lot of fantasy and mythical creatures in it. It's about this 17 year old human girl who finds out she's actuay half faery so she travels into their world and it's about her and a few other characters adventures and has some romance. It's good series. It's my 2nd time reading through it.  Have you used the site Goodreads? They have many lists and stuff on there about which books you may like depending on what genre you like or on what other books you've enjoyed in the past


I'll check it out!! Thanks so muchie! <3


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally finished PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  I made it to Lucario rank and finished up the last few side quests that I wanted to.  Also happy that I was able to find and recruit Mew!
☾ We've left a blanket close to the space heater and my older cat loves it.  She's been being super cute. ;v;
☾ Temmie posted some new pages of her webcomic, Soul Beacon of the Netherworld!  I'm glad that she's feeling better and I'm super excited to see how the story continues from here on.


----------



## skarmoury

This was the other day but I'm happy that I got a letter from @Fye !! She gave me a Skarmory pokemon card along with a letter and a few stickers  I had to hang it on my wall beside my TBT Fair 2020 card!





(Speaking of TBT Fair 2020, I may not have gotten an Etoile collectible, but I have a one-of-a-kind drawing of Etoile by @Jeremy  thank u for doodling my dumb request HEHE)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Ooo yesterday I got to clean out my kitchen some without my spouse getting upset_ (they like to keep everything under the sun and they were too tired to argue or be upset about it which I feel bad about, but guys... It needed it) _so now we have more room in the cabinets for stuff that were on counters or sitting in boxes with old things gone. 
This is relief for me.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a beautiful signature/Header made by the amazing talented *gigii ! *A big thanks again you are a Super Star!


----------



## Midoriya

- I’m glad the Dallas Mavericks beat the Indiana Pacers yesterday 132-105 and I’m looking forward to them taking on the Orlando Magic tonight.
- I’m glad I got out of work earlier today and I’m off tomorrow.
- I have to complete an assessment for the job I’m in the hiring process for.  However, I’m really looking forward to hearing back about the other role that I want more tomorrow.
- I’ve had a lot of fun with Genshin Impact and Pokemon Legends: Arceus lately.
- I’ve enjoyed spending time with my favorite person lately.  < 3


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings won their hockey game today and I received a puck from #19 during the pre-game! (Thanks Iafallo!!!) 


Spoiler









⬥ I’m going out for lunch now and I’m excited about getting this dessert that’s really good. I honestly cannot wait to eat it.
⬥ I am off work today because of this hockey game. I had so much fun at this game. Winning definitely helped, lol.
⬥ I saw Keagan today! They were selling Christmas sock monkeys for 90% off because the holidays are over, so Keagan got _another_ new toy. He already has so many, but he did like it!


----------



## Dim

Been feeling pretty good this weekend


----------



## Autumn247

I got some cleaning done today
My sister called and we talked for about an hour, was nice to hear from her 
Steam is having a big sale on several of the games on my wishlist, so I'm going to be getting The Witcher trilogy, Skyrim: Anniversary Edition, Lego Lord of the Rings, and Red Dead Redemption 2.  All of those games for a total of $75
I woke up to my kitty underneath the covers purring ❤
I feel good today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- My dog was acting super cute and playful again today.
- I got to do some more reading today.
- I'm planning on starting my new journal tonight.
- This week shouldn't be too bad at work because we don't have an implementation planned, so I can work on getting caught up on other things.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy because I opened an art shop today and while I was nervous about it at first, so far I've finished a few commissions. It's really nice! I'm learning as I go ☺

This weekend we had a snowstorm for a nice change of pace. Watching the snowfall is always relaxing. And on my way home from work I was greeted by a friendly dog! Good girl! 

I began my adventure in Pokemon Legends Arceus and I have to say: playing this game is like rediscovering Pokemon all over again. I'm enjoying it a lot so far!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got back into playing Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani! I took a little break from it to finish a few other games, but I'm happy to be getting back to it now! 
☾ Also started playing DQVII for the first time and I'm already really enjoying it! I think something about the style is reminding me of IX a little bit.
☾ Cozy__Games streamed today!  I had fun just hanging out and doing some coloring with my glitter gel pens while I watched.


----------



## Franny

I start a new job today! unfortunately it means waking up at 6:30 even though I have a BAD sleep schedule but... naps!!!


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice day! 
- I managed to get some sleep before heading to university! Slept from around 11pm-3am
- Tried the new dark cocoa + orange oat latte from Starbucks, it was delicious! I drank it while getting some work done in the library and got all my extra reading + notes done for the week
- Class went well!
- Got home, had a warming bath, and watched the newest episode of Euphoria


----------



## xSuperMario64x

• working on cleaning the kitchen atm and it's going well, just finished sweeping the floor and now I'm about to mop. dreading washing the dishes cause they're terrible but idk it really needs to be done lol.
• made a virgin bloody mary for myself and my mom and it turned out really good!
• I think the higher dosage of my medication is helping because I haven't had a depressive episode in about 4-5 days and I've been feeling pretty great today and yesterday. I feel evened out and that makes me happy. I'm hoping this keeps up and I can finally tackle this depression


----------



## TheDuke55

-Been kind of inactive here due to a lot that was going on. Kind of happy that it's all died out and I can have some breathing room.

-I finished writing two chapters to a story I've been working on. I've went back and forth on them and there's been a lot of fine-tuning, but for the most part they are fleshed out. I may proofread them just to be sure.

-I bought some really cheap and strong smelling coffee grinds and it killed the stinky musty smell in my antique chest. You all might be thinking big deal lol, but this chest smelled awful. Like something died and I've tried just about every odor removal idea I could think of. I can deal with coffee smell. I can't wait to restore this to its former glory.


----------



## moonbyu

- i get a week off school cuz of exams!!! (i finished some on friday and i finished my last one today)
- i haven't freaked out about my health in quite a while!
- my sister brought me a hershey's cookies and cream bar (best candy bar ever)   love her so much!


----------



## Midoriya

- I go to martial arts practice tonight.
- I got to sleep in.
- I have an interview tomorrow for my dream job!!


----------



## Firesquids

I just found a random shiny Rhydon in Pokemon Legends Arceus, and I won a bee plush in Merielle's giveaway. I feel so lucky today! 
Also I finally got an Isabelle and a Ruby collectable yesterday!


----------



## deana

I got a lot of cleaning done today including some stuff I've been putting off for... let's just say too long. One of these tasks being thoroughly cleaning out my keyboard, taking off all the keycaps to wash them and everything. Also made some dinner in the slow cooker that will leave us with enough leftovers to cover meals for tomorrow, I always appreciate having leftovers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't too bad. I'm so glad we don't have an implementation scheduled for this week as it's giving me a breather.
- We may not have an implementation next week either, so that's more time to get other things done.
- I was able to reschedule my dentist's appointment because it conflicted with a training class I wanted to take for work.
- I decided to take Friday off because I deserve a long weekend.
- My mom got some good news from her oncologist today. She has leukemia but the past several months her white blood cell count has been so good that he's releasing her. She can just visit her regular doctor to check her blood cell counts in the future and make sure that they are staying in a normal range.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the high tomorrow will be 43, the first time it's been above freezing in probably 2 weeks. so ready for all this snow to melt lol!!

also been jamming to music on my ipod all evening (one i've had since '05 and still works like a charm), a bunch of stuff I used to listen to in HS and it really takes me back! I still think it's funny that like 85% of the stuff I listened to in high school was 80s music lol.

also also forgot to mention but I started up Super Mario Sunshine for the first time last night and I'm such a noob xDD 
but it's been a lot of fun and I can't wait to experience the full game!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My hat arrived in the mail while I was at work today. I didn’t think I could find a _new_ NHL hat for $6, but I knew I couldn’t pass this up. I like the quality of the Predator head. I also root for the Preds on the side, lol. I have a soft spot for them. Anyway, I feel inclined to post a picture of the hat:


Spoiler: hat time








⬥ I went to the gas station adjacent to my workplace, and they had a grape version of the sour punch straws. I picked some up. I’ll have to get more for work, because they were good, and better than the strawberry counterpart.


Spoiler: grape time








⬥ I am off work tomorrow, so I’m playing my video game for a bit tonight while I relax and drink my favorite water — Fiji water.


----------



## xara

i had no energy to post this weekend whatsoever, but i’m doing pretty good otherwise! ☺

*saturday (01/29)*
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• watched the first two episodes of _salem_ with my dad. i don’t see myself getting into it, but i’m still happy that i gave it a watch. i’m picky, but i’m trying to give new shows and movies a chance.
• went out with my mom! we went to petsmart to pick up some food for the kittens, booster juice to get smoothies, the dollar store (where i bought a bunch of stickers!), a grocery store and a liquor store!


Spoiler: sticker haul 🦋



sorry for the bad quality photos. 














• tried out some new alcohol; salted caramel baileys (which is delicious!), a vanilla vodka mudshake (also delicious!), and watermelon warheads liquor (not as delicious, but the sourness was very accurate to the candy’s lmao).
_note; i only took a few sips of everything lmao._
• watched a comedy special on netflix with my mom and laughed quite a bit. i also watched another _family feud_ compilation that made me laugh.

*yesterday (01/30)*
• watched some more comedy specials on netflix with my parents and laughed a lot.
• cuddled with my sweet lil kitten. 

*today (01/31)*
• my mom ordered some delicious food for lunch, and thankfully neither the restaurant nor doordash messed up our order!
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• started watching _the woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window_ with my mom! i honestly wasn’t expecting to like it, but it’s really good! i’m bummed that i only have a few episodes left to watch. :’)
• watched the s3 finale of _1000 lb sisters_.
• got 3x nook points.


----------



## Merielle

@xara I love Warheads so I am definitely... _intrigued_ by the sound of Warheads alcohol, omg 

☾ Wrapped up my giveaway—it was my first time hosting one, and it was quite fun! ^^
☾ My copy of Pokemon Legends: Arceus came in today!!  I've heard such good things about it; it's definitely next in priority on my gaming list. ;v; Also, I've never played BoTW, so this'll be my first open-world style game ahaha
☾ I got to play some more DQVII too!


----------



## VanitasFan26

My copy of Pokemon Legends Arceues finally came!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its Lunar New Year!! <3  (I also got some Strawberry Lemonade!!)


----------



## gigii

i had a concha for breakfast!! and im making art for some1! also my friend landscaped my town yesterday!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

gigii said:


> i had a concha for breakfast!! and im making art for some1


I never heard of it?? I saw a picture on google! Is it some kind of bread?? It looks yummy!


----------



## gigii

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I never heard of it?? I saw a picture on google! Is it some kind of bread?? It looks yummy!


its a mexican bread and its so yummy!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

gigii said:


> its a mexican bread and its so yummy!


IT LOOKS FAB AND UWUMAZINGLY DELICOUS


----------



## Autumn247

I walked to the pharmacy to pick up my meds, first time leaving the house in over a week.  I ran into a friend of mine on the way, was nice to see him 
I had some Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream
I'm having a Starbucks caramel frappuccino (the ones you can buy in a jar at stores)
I get to order a copy of Pokemon Legends Arceus today!!! I'm so excited.
Woke up with my cat snuggled up under the blankets with me purring, she's the sweetest little thing  ❤


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I filed my taxes for this year. I’m so glad my W2’s came in a timely manner and I was able to get it over with. Honestly, I do remain a bit anxious until the actual return gets accepted, so it’ll be a long two days or so.
EDIT: It was accepted, lol. That was quick. 
⬥ Now that the boring talk is over, I’m going to see Keagan. I brought him a little burger from Burger King. I got two rodeo burgers — they’re small. 
⬥ The new episode of Catfish comes out tomorrow, and since my day off has been Thursday since I’ve been at my job, I stay up late and watch it.
⬥ I’m off work tonight as well, so that’s exciting.



Autumn247 said:


> I had some Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream


That sounds good right now. I have Chunky Monkey in the freezer. I love the banana ice cream! It’s a shame it has the nuts in it, though. It’s hard to find banana ice cream _without_ nuts.


----------



## Mistreil

my acnh hobonichi techo arrived! it's very cute and also marshal.
i would like to be a bit more organized and hopefully use the planner properly, though i've got a bad habit of stopping. but the cute shell will still be there at least

also it's lunar new years \o/ 


Spoiler: photo


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through another day of work and accomplished most of what I set out to do for the day.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow and get to leave work early.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn’t post here in quite a while because of losing my sense of taste and smell. And dealing with the same unpleasant taste across different foods for about a week now is both saddening and annoying. Fortunately, I’m still feeling fine aside from losing those senses. Today felt like a really good day for me compared to the past few days. Apologies in advance if it felt like I was all over the place.

After over a week, my dad finally came back home. Apparently, he had to isolate after testing positive for covid (that must’ve explained why I got sick nearly a couple of weeks ago and lost my sense of taste and smell a couple of days after feeling better). Speaking of which, everyone in my family including myself got tested and all results came back negative!
Since my dad drove back home and we all tested negative, I finally got the opportunity to drive again so me and my sister went to the grocery store. Don’t worry, I thoroughly sanitized the interior of the car everywhere before going somewhere (and masking up, obviously). Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised that I was still able to buy some rice that was on sale. Usually, the moment they go on sale, the shelves get empty within a matter of minutes. And the grocery store changes a round of items on sale every Thursday, so it’s been a few days actually.
Since I finally got to drive again after quite a while, me and my sister went on a stroll with clear sunny skies all day. And listening to video game music is still great no matter how many times I hear it. I will always be thankful for getting back home safely since some drivers on the road are being reckless as per usual with snowbanks still taking up space as a cherry on top.
While this is more of something that happened yesterday, I went on Inkscape to make more creations to put them into GT Sport as decals. After jumping through all the technical difficulties that are a pain in the butt, I finally got it to work. I’ll make a few more tweaks here and there then I’ll get back to making more stuff!
Got to play some more GT Sport. Staying on topic of the game series, there's only 31 days left till Gran Turismo 7 releases at the time of this post. I’m getting more excited with each passing day and apparently, there’s going to be a 30-minute Playstation State of Play tomorrow dedicated to the said game I mentioned, so I’ll be tuning in to see some more stuff about it. I know that everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but I’m glad Gran Turismo 7 is coming for the PS4 too considering PS5s are rare like diamonds and that I only have the former.


----------



## xara

today was a sad day, but i’m trying to focus on the positives. :’)

• finished watching _the woman in the house across the street from the girl in the window_! it was one of the most ridiculous shows i’ve ever seen, but i still thoroughly enjoyed it!
• cuddled with my kitten for most of the day. 


Spoiler: am i being threatened?? in my own home??



not her looking like she’s about to punch me in the face. 





• finally mustered up enough energy to tidy up my room a bit.
• did some self-care.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> After over a week, my dad finally came back home. Apparently, he had to isolate after testing positive for covid (that must’ve explained why I got sick nearly a couple of weeks ago and lost my sense of taste and smell a couple of days after feeling better). Speaking of which, everyone in my family including myself got tested and all results came back negative!


oh, i’m so happy to hear that your dad came back and is alright! i’m also happy that you’ve all tested negative, and i hope your sense of taste and smell comes back soon!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I feel like I am actually getting somewhere with making my own video game finally. It isn't anything special or reinventing the wheel but I'm so excited and having a lot of fun. My journey started last year in February knowing absolutely nothing at all. I'm still wobbly and still look at tutorials but I feel like I have made so much progress. During my one year, I had 3 hiatus periods lasting anywhere from 2wks to 3 months each due to learning so much at once and needing to step away. My pixel art has improved since last year as well and I'm really proud of some characters I have made. And I've learned/learning some skills I was prevented from learning as a kid due to poor parenting such as imperfection is ok and how necessary it is to take tiny steps at a time even at the speed of molasses. 



Spoiler: a little context



_I'd always got yelled at for taking small steps or doing things too slow, because "you're procrastinating" and "do it NOW" so there is some distress there for me sometimes when there shouldn't be at my age  .
To a point, age is just a number and what's important is progress I suppose.
_


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m ignoring the fact that they still have me on the schedule for this nightmare house because I just finished my last day and I’m not going back ever. I’ve worked here a year and I’ve wanted to quit from day one, but I was holding off until I got more hours with people that I truly enjoy working for


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping today and got everything on my list.  
I'm having chicken tenders w/ buffalo dipping sauce for dinner
I'm looking forward to going to sleep tonight because I didn't sleep nearly enough last night


----------



## oak

I have all the ingredients to make lemon meringue pie in mini tarts form. Something about pies being mini makes them better.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

oak said:


> I have all the ingredients to make lemon meringue pie in mini tarts form. Something about pies being mini makes them better.


Small = Cute


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Autumn247 said:


> I went grocery shopping today and got everything on my list.
> I'm having chicken tenders w/ buffalo dipping sauce for dinner
> I'm looking forward to going to sleep tonight because I didn't sleep nearly enough last night


Buffalo sauce is the best. Sometimes I mix it with ranch. Honey is good on chicken too.


----------



## Psydye

Most of my books came in today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I finished all of my important tasks at work and got to leave early today.
- I had a nice session with my massage therapist.
- I got my nephew's birthday present mailed out. It should arrive Saturday, in plenty of time for his birthday on Tuesday.
- I'm done worrying about the kids' birthdays until the fall.
- The weather was nice today. For the first time in weeks, I don't feel frozen all the way to my bones.
- I had shrimp yakisoba for dinner and it was delicious.
- My dog missed me while I was out and gave me lots of kisses tonight.
- Tomorrow I get to pick up my new glasses.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I discovered that KFC now has a spicy famous bowl?? I _need_ to try it, lmao. I’m getting it tomorrow, for real. I hope it’s good!
⬥ I’m off work tomorrow, so I’m staying up a bit to play video games and watch the new episode of Catfish.
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings won their hockey game tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

- The job interview went well!  It’s still a rejection, but they told me about another role that I’m going to pursue.
- The Dallas Mavericks are currently taking on the Oklahoma City Thunder in Dallas.  It looks like it’s going to be a fight to the photo finish!
- I’ve really enjoyed spending time with my favorite person lately.  
- Last night, when I got home, my kitty Lulu jumped onto my lap and pawed at me to pet her.   
- It’s getting cold outside!  Supposedly it’s supposed to snow here tomorrow.  I hope so, because I rarely ever see snow (I don’t like the rain, but I like snow).
- I’m off work for the next two days.
- I’ve been enjoying playing video games lately more than several months ago when I was burned out from everything.
- Lastly, I went in to work yesterday tired and in a really bad mood, but I changed my mood into a positive one on my own.  My mom always said that attitude is latitude.  Rebounding quickly from feeling down and never giving up.  That’s my magic!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Mr groundhog AKA punxsutawney phil had his special world changing fortune telling day!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ This was yesterday, but I finally got Colton's photo in New Leaf!!  Now the only one of my villagers' photos I'm missing is Pashmina's.
☾ And because of displaying Colton's pic in my home, today I reached over 150k HHA points and got my gold HHA badge!
☾ I was feeling a need to break from my usual routine, so I followed a Youtube tutorial and made a very simple plush pig out of an old sock.  I'm _really_ bad at sewing, but it was fun and gave me a bit of a change of pace that I think I needed.  I've also been dealing with problems with perfectionism/impostor syndrome recently, and I've found that doing something else that I don't mind being bad at tends to help.
☾ We managed to get some gelato with our groceries!!


----------



## Blink.

many things today actually



Spoiler: CAT STUFF



my egg kitten keycap came in today
along with my blue cat mug. matching with a few besties too~









Spoiler: RED DEAD REDEMPTION 2



im near 100% completion. And not just 100% story completion, but 100% compendium and steam achievements. I love rdr2. When I saw it was on sale, I was like, MUST BUY. So i told the boyfriend to buy/download for me since I wasn't home during the holidays. AND NOW I RECOMMENDED IT TO MY HOMIE, AND SHE LOVES IT TOO


----------



## xara

my day was very uneventful, but it was decent. :’)

• slept for most of the day. today was the first day that i’ve slept well in weeks, and also the first day i’ve had in a while where i wasn’t woken up by yelling, so i’m very happy about that.
• cuddled with my kitten.


----------



## skweegee

My 10 day sick leave is finally over and I was able to go back to work again. My sick leave wasn't entirely unproductive though, I managed to get a lot of things done around the house that otherwise probably wouldn't have gotten done for months!


----------



## Alienfish

- Got that Excellent curveball throw done in, Pokémon, or rather my partner Gyarados did lol (If you get at least 2 hearts with your partner they can bounce back balls for you that fails catching the first time). Got my Mew from that research chain as well!
- My poncho is on its way! Glad I did all that research and digging for a good, legit store (and poncho). Cost me some but it looks beautiful and I like thinking about how many hours and days doing patterns and such with meanings would have taken. Truly a work of art, people and culture.
- They are loosening on a lot of restrictions next week, knocks on wood. I feel really sorry for all restaurant and hotel workers cause government hardly paid those businesses as they should, I mean sure travelin' hasn't been easy either but there sure are a lot of people inside my country who wants to book events and such in a safe way.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

- I got a FRUIT SMOOTHIE 
- I GOT LAYS POPPABLES 
- I played Splatoon 2 today and so far my X rank power has me in estimate 1987!!
- I finished an extra credit assignment for school and my grades are making me happy!! 
- I hugged my Bounsweet plushy 

EDIT: I FINALLY LISTENED TO THE FURRET SONG OMGGGGG


----------



## hakutaku

Had a nice day at university yesterday, and today I had a really long sleep (from  11pm last night - 3pm today   )

Spring is coming! I noticed some daisies had already started growing while on my regular dog walk route


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw this at the store today and I just had to have it.I remember seeing the Weinermobile driving around my town when I was a kid and thought it was the coolest thing in the world.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Despite my work day being full of meetings, I still managed to get several incidents out of my queue and complete a few other things I needed to do.
- My mom got paid today which was a relief because she was really cutting it close this month.
- I got to leave work early today and I'm off tomorrow. Hurray for a long weekend!
- I picked up my new glasses and I love them. Not only can I see better but I think they look nice too.
- I had a nice, hot shower and I'm looking forward to reading a little bit later tonight.


----------



## allainah

I got to hang out with my new friend Kendall today   I don't usually go out so it was nice :~)


----------



## Blink.

IM HAPPY
more pastel cat stuff to cover my insecurities jk
IT HAS EARS NOW
im ordering too many cat things


----------



## skarmoury

Blink. said:


> IM HAPPY
> more pastel cat stuff to cover my insecurities jk
> IT HAS EARS NOW
> im ordering too many cat things


blink i hate you why would you show us this, now i HAVE to buy one. sobbing
also your name on there is so cute!! is it a sticker?


----------



## Blink.

i had to. theyre so cute. i ordered blue ones too, im terrible  
IT'S ACTUALLY ENGRAVED. when I ordered the new ipad and the pencil, they had the option to add free engraving  so I was like *YEH SURE WHY NOT  *


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This is so random and small, but I absolutely love my new travel blanket. It was a bit pricey because it’s made for traveling, but it’s so compact. The blanket packs down to literally nothing. I’ve had this for a few months, but it’s an amazing product to me. The blanket is six feet as well, so it’s not small by any means. Here is a picture of it next to a can of soda for comparison:


Spoiler










⬥ I had a very productive day yesterday! I finally cleaned my room and ran the vacuum, which was a bit overdue. I also had the chance to hem my other pair of pants. My old pair for work was torn at the knee. (Thank god I know how to sew.)
⬥ I just enjoyed my day off from work. I’m drinking Fiji water right now which is super refreshing. It was a great night.


----------



## Merielle

I wasn't feeling very well today and so I wasn't up to doing much, but there were still a few good things that happened today! c:
☾ Found a lot of nice new art of a few of my faves!!
☾ I was able to finish the book I've been reading, and really enjoyed it!  I'm looking forward to starting the next book in the series too.
☾ I went down a Youtube rabbithole since I didn't have the energy for much else, but it was the good kind—it was all pretty funny stuff and made for a good distraction.


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a chill day and got to sleep in and play video games.
- Speaking of chill, it snowed outside here in Texas!  I took a picture so you guys can see.  It’s definitely not over a foot, but it still made me happy to see it.
- The company I was interviewing with didn’t get back to me today, so I’m talking to several other people about job opportunities.  I also have several back-up plans in case those don’t work out.  Got to keep the ball rolling!
- I had a meeting today for my own business as well.
- The kitties were sweet today.  



Spoiler: the snow


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Wasn't able to post the other day, so this is more of a catch-up!

*February 2, 2022*

I watched the Playstation State of Play live stream dedicated to Gran Turismo 7. I'll spare you the details, but I'm really blown away by what they've revealed. I'll admit, I was a little disappointed they haven't brought back more fictional race tracks that are a staple to the series, but I'll take whatever the game has at the moment. Just watching the presentation alone gives me a strong feeling that the devs really took their time pouring so much soul into this game. I almost teared up too. Why am I like this? I can't wait for March 4 when the game finally releases!
*February 3, 2022*

While my sense of taste and smell is still out of whack, I am slowly, but surely getting it back! I can barely taste flavours like the Tostitos nacho cheese and Lindor chocolate once again. :')
I made some stuff on Inkscape again! I also watched another tutorial and figured out how to use some functions on what the software has to offer. While it may not necessarily improve the quality of my creations, it has definitely made my work more easier and efficient to deal with! As a result, I made multiple SVG files, even though they are pretty simple. Eventually, I uploaded my stuff to be used as decals in GT Sport, which leads to my next point.
I played GT Sport and completed more race events. However, most of the time playing the game was spent in the livery editor using the *1999* *Honda S2000 *as a canvas. Can I just say that I'm REALLY happy with how it turned out? I want to share a screenshot as it's too good not to share! In fact, when I took it for a drive, I was more focused on my design smiling at it than setting a fast laptime lol. Anyway, I spent at least a couple of hours making it despite how simple it looks, and that's not including the time it took me to make the majority of the decals you see here via Inkscape (disclaimer: The Animal Crossing leaf and The Philippines flag sticker are not made by me)! Yes, I actually made the logo swap of Gran Turismo in Animal Crossing Style lol. Gotta mix two of my favourite game series together! Anyway, for those who are curious, the design is roughly based on the *City Tripper in default colour from Mario Kart 8*. Some of the other icons you see here like the tent and palm tree came from this *ACNH phone wallpaper* (that I so happen to have) where I've had to recreate the shapes in SVG form! I obviously didn't forget the grass patterns too. The camera angle isn't that great, so I'll put better pictures and more info in my art thread when I have the time. Isn't it lovely putting in the stuff you made by yourself AND being able to drive it around? I have gotta say, it looks really good, especially how my passion for cars shows time and time again.


The past couple of days has definitely been a good day for me.  And it's just very recently I've reached 100 hours playing GT Sport a month after getting the game so uh, yeah lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had the day off from work and got to sleep late.
- I slept pretty well last night and this morning.
- I got a few things done today but it was all low stress.
- I spent most of the day relaxing with my husband and my dog.
- The weather has been warmer. I'm just looking forward to the end of all this rain we've been getting.
- I had a pretty good dinner from a place I haven't eat at in a while.
- I still have the rest of the weekend to enjoy.


----------



## Croconaw

A few things made me happy today.

⬥ I have purchased my next train ticket. It’s refundable and you can change the date without any fees, so I felt comfortable purchasing now. Also, it was only $180 which is very cheap for a train ticket of this length.
⬥ I was called off work today and I was able to sleep in because of this.
⬥ They sell these strawberry milkshakes at the store here, and I don’t typically like strawberry things but these are pretty good.


----------



## Merielle

I saw an opossum wandering through our backyard today!  It's not the sort of thing I get to see often, and it was really cute. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few things:
• started actually doing stuff on yt since I now have a computer program which can do screen and audio capture. I'm doing a playthrough of SM64 Chaos Edition and it's hilarious so far, prob gonna play some more tomorrow!
• finally started my drawing idea today and I'm actually experimenting a lot with perspective, it seems like depression was really holding me back from improving my art and now that I have it somewhat more under control I've become more ambitious with my drawings!
• forgot to mention, but yesterday I did a _ton _of rearranging both in the living room and my bedroom, and now my room feels more open and I do believe that having some open space (how others might describe, for "positive energy" to flow through) really is refreshing. plus being able to rearrange stuff once in a while is always nice.


----------



## Autumn247

I ordered some new earrings (plugs 3/4 gauge)
I woke up with my cat under the blanket next to me purring 
I had some 5 cheese Texas toast yesterday and it was so good! I still have more in the freezer.
Talked to my friend for awhile last night
It snowed! It’s really cold so I’m glad to have heat in my apartment
I got a bunch of games on Steam during their Lunar New Year sale


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox Super glad that the Dallas Mavericks beat the Philadelphia 76’ers last night 107-98.  It was a bit bittersweet because my dad and his family is from around there, but still a nice, hard-fought win.  The 76’ers have a really good team.
- I cuddled with my kitty, Lulu, last night.  This morning she climbed onto me and meowed in order to wake me up for work.  Cat alarm!   
- I‘m finally hitting my stride in the job process.  It shouldn’t be too much longer before I have something new.
- I had a long work day, but stayed even longer than required to in order to help out.  Go beyond!  Plusssss ultra!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - @Foreverfox Super glad that the Dallas Mavericks beat the Philadelphia 76’ers last night 107-98.  It was a bit bittersweet because my dad and his family is from around there, but still a nice, hard-fought win.  The 76’ers have a really good team.
> - I cuddled with my kitty, Lulu, last night.  This morning she climbed onto me and meowed in order to wake me up for work.  Cat alarm!
> - I‘m finally hitting my stride in the job process.  It shouldn’t be too much longer before I have something new.
> - I had a long work day, but stayed even longer than required to in order to help out.  Go beyond!  Plusssss ultra!!


Same here, I have a bittersweet tie to Philly too, but I'm 100% Mavs!! What a nice win!!


----------



## daringred_

haven't posted here in over a week again lol (it feels like much longer though?) so here are a few recent things.

✿ my period underwear arrived, and i cannot emphasize enough how worthwhile a purchase it was. i bought a single pair to start off with to see how well they'd hold up and make sure they would fit and ordered a three-pack to go with them in under 24 hours. they don't get damp, they don't smell, they're super comfortable, simple to wash, and i don't have to worry about my regular underwear getting stained. if you can afford it, i definitely recommend looking into it as an option. i almost guarantee you won't regret it. 
✿ i ordered some more double-sided zebra midliners to go with the set i bought a few years ago, and they're super cute! there's this really nice indigo color that i really like, and i finally have a red and brown. 
✿ legends of arceus came, and i've really enjoyed playing it! currently trying to 'complete' (perfecting can wait until later) the pokedex to get the shiny charm so the odds during outbreaks are even better. 
✿ looks like my crumb merch from the rerelease drop last year has been shipped! i can't wait to receive and try it on even if it is summer wear and summer isn't particularly warm in the UK rip. 
✿ i finally commissioned and received some gorgeous art from @starlipie that completely killed me. i'm including it partly to force you to look at my ocs but mostly to show you how ridiculously talented star is 


Spoiler: cause of death


----------



## Autumn247

I know I already posted for today but I just wanted to post one more thing I'm happy about, I just ordered myself a copy of Pokémon Legends Arceus!!!! I'm so excited.  It will be here by Thursday


----------



## Snowesque

I had some time to use rollers in my hair today (first time trying). I hope it looks good!
I usually don't do much with my hair styling-wise since it's pretty long and takes a bit.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in again today.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow too.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- The rain finally stopped and the sun was shining again, even if it was a bit colder than I would like.
- I got some more reading done and I'm looking forward to reading a bit more later tonight.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm super relieved to hear that GoodTimesWithScar is back home from the hospital after surgery!
☾ I played a lot of DQVII today!  One of the stories was pretty sad, but I'm glad I had time to play a bit further and end on the high note of recruiting a new party member.
☾ I also started reading volume six of Durarara!!
☾ And I got to see some really nice new art of one of my favorite characters! ;v;


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This technically happened yesterday since I'm posting after midnight:

I got to drive somewhere today and it was sunny for the whole day.
Went on Inkscape and started working on another thing.
A couple of days ago, I was barely starting to taste foods normally again. I've had spaghetti and a chickenwich from Jolibee for dinner and... I almost wanted to cry in tears of joy. My sense of taste and smell are back 100%! I just had to savour the food I was eating since it felt like forever dealing with my senses being out of whack. The nasty taste is pretty much non-existent now. According to a few sources I've looked at a few days ago, it would take a few weeks or even months to regain your sense of taste and smell after being infected with covid. So being able to recover it quickly is such a blessing. My happiness is immeasurable, and my day is not ruined!
*Long read, you don't need to read this. *I played GT Sport and completed a couple more races. After that, I did an online time trial to see how good my skills are compared to others. To be honest, I was a little shocked by my placement on the leaderboard. Apparently, I was good enough to be somewhere between 500th and 600th. With room for improvement, I decided to do some more laps and moved up the leaderboard, even though my best time improved by a few tenths. A little while later, I improved more and I somehow managed to drop into 127th place at the time of this post. This small online event opened very recently, so I'll expect to drop down the order like a rock as people find more tenths to improve on their time lol. Regardless of where I am on the leaderboard, I'm happier with the fact of how I put together a competent lap time thanks to tweaking around the settings to change the car's handling and generally getting through corners smoothly and quickly. Keep in mind I've done all this on a _controller, _so it was quite a challenge applying the throttle, brakes, and steering correctly without screwing up. It feels great overcoming my own self!



Spoiler: Proof of placement on the leaderboard and lap time if you don't believe me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this was actually yesterday but I'm still happy abt it today, I ordered two beanie babies from ebay that I've never seen before but they're both so cut I had to have them! their names are Slick (the fennec fox) and Snocap (the arctic fox) and they should be here by the end of next week! ^o^


----------



## Mariah

I am going to the Magic Lounge!


----------



## Sophie23

I forgot to post this yesterday but I got my dreamie villager Teddy from someone


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been considering it for awhile, and I’ve decided that I’m going to be starting real estate school!  This will allow me to gain more knowledge on my own business as well as open the door to more jobs for me.  It’s going to be a tough and long process, but I believe I can get my license with my great memorization skills.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm enjoying a glass of ice cold Coca Cola
Had some 5 cheese Texas toast earlier
Got a few things done today that I needed to do
I'm listening to my favorite Pokémon podcast
Started reading another book


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Here are a few fun things!!

If you know how the X rank system works in Splatoon then I think you will understand! I know its not that impressive but I had fun!! 
I got to see my PoPo today!! 
I drank some fresh mango juice 
I popped some bubble wrap! 
My mother said that maybe I am going to be allowed to trade amiibo cards on this site to finish my collections!! 
I am close too finishing one page in my nature coloring book!! 🏞🖼


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox The Mavs are on  !!!  Even with all of those fouls called against us, we managed to beat the Atlanta Hawks tonight 103-94.  Just goes to show just how resilient this team is and how much its defense has improved.  On to the next game!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I slept fairly well and got to sleep in this morning.
- The sun was shining again today and I'm happy that it's supposed to warm up some this week.
- I had a nice, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch today.
- I got some more reading done today and I'm looking forward to reading more tonight.
- This week should be fairly easy at work since we don't have an implementation planned.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got a big raise at work and it’s going into affect on Tuesday, the start of the new week!!! I’m super happy about this!
⬥ I’m looking forward to the Valentine’s Day event that is going to be posted tomorrow. I don’t know if I’ll participate, but I’ll see.
⬥ I found this new (to me) candy at the store and I can’t wait to try it. I take snacks to work sometimes. For those wondering, it’s this:


Spoiler









EDIT: The candy was good. It was kind of juicy? I prefer the sour straws, though. Still, not disappointing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just a couple of things for today:

*Feel free to skip this point. *I spotted a *fourth-generation Subaru Impreza WRX STI* parked on the side of the street! It's been a while since I've spotted another unique car.
You're most likely going to be confused, but I finally managed to get the first vaccine shot against covid! I know it's been almost a year since they were out, but stuff and other complicated things that I quite frankly don't want to talk about kept holding me back. Thankfully, today is a different story. I looked through the information from local public health and said that I can get the shot after my symptoms are gone, so the timing of my full recovery couldn't be any more perfect. Anyway, the people at the vaccination clinic were kind and awesome. They told me all the stuff I needed to know, what to do, and gave me my first dose quickly. I was pleasantly surprised how the needle phase only lasted for a couple of seconds! Obviously, I waited for at least 15 minutes before leaving and they told me to have a good day afterward.  Aside from my left arm feeling a little heavy, I'm feeling fine thankfully and have been drinking lots of water, but I'll make an update in *this thread* if something else comes up in the next few days. In the words of Kimi Raikkonen when he won the 2018 Formula 1 USA Grand Prix: ******** finally!*
Thank you for attending my 12th dozen Ted Talk.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played some more DQVII today!
☾ I also made some good progress in my New Leaf town while watching a nice livestream in the background!  Found Pashmina sitting on a bench and chilled out with her for a while too, which was cute.  My villagers rarely ever use the benches I put out for them. ^^;
☾ Got a good amount of reading in too!  Glad I've been getting back into it lately; I know it's a good thing to give my eyes a bit of a break from screens.
☾ I'm really looking forward to the Valentine's event starting tomorrow!!


----------



## Mariah

I had the most amazing time at the Chicago Magic Lounge. The magic was incredible.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in a few days as i’ve been busy and high , but i’ve been doing good. ☺

*thursday (02/03)*
• gave someone some fruit for free in acnh.
• cuddled with my adorable lil kitten. 


Spoiler: hanging out <3








• tidied up my room a bit. 

*friday (02/04)*
• an issue i was having with an app i use was quickly resolved after i brought it to support’s attention! i was also relieved to find out that i wasn’t the only one experiencing the issue. 
• went back to school after taking a leave of absence for my mental health. my first day back thankfully went well, and my teachers seem nice! i’m nervous, but i’m also optimistic about this semester. :’)
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3

*saturday (02/05)*
• did some self-care. 
• cuddled with my adorable kitten.

*yesterday (02/06)*
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• did some self-care. 
• cuddled with my kitten.


Spoiler: she baby 🥺 <3








• watched _the jungle cruise_ with my mom. it’s not a movie i would’ve chosen to watch on my own, but i enjoyed it! 
• tried cake batter strawberry royale pudding from the cheesecake factory. i wasn’t sure what to expect, but it was quite good! 
• completed an introductory assignment for school.


----------



## Sophie23

My villager Chrissy asked to move out!


----------



## Autumn247

I did laundry
I took a nap which I really needed, when I woke up my kitty got under the blankets with me  
Cooked a nice breakfast for myself (scrambled eggs and a Pillsbury grands biscuit)
I'm making cheeseburgers tonight for dinner
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out today
I'm going to spend some time reading later


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through the work day despite there being an unexpected issue that I had to deal with.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.
- I got to watch the newest episode of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a pretty chill day.

- I submitted my TBT Valentine’s Day event entry.
- I got a LOT of at home tasks done today.
- I had a dentist appointment.
- I got to go to martial arts and practice some interesting concepts.
- I had some time to play video games as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot happened today as I spent most of the day taking a nap and taking things easy for now:

My left arm is starting to get less sore. I've been using it sparingly for the whole day aside from a few things, so it's great that the discomfort is going away!
I made some more stuff in Inkscape while listening to relaxing music. It's coming along nicely, and I'm gonna have to test it some other time to see if it shows up properly in GT Sport. If not, I'll make some necessary adjustments when needed. It's gonna look so good (in my opinion) when I put it all together!


----------



## Croconaw

A few small things made me happy today!

⬥ I have an idea for the Valentine’s Day event. I’m thinking of trying something traditionally. I have the day off tomorrow and lots of time to work on it. I’m not participating to win or anything, but it looks like a fun event.
⬥ I have a few hours tonight to play some video games. 
⬥ I had a really nice day at work today. I actually really like my job, which is very rare of me to say. I’ve had kind of poor luck with jobs in the past, so it’s nice to find one I can genuinely say that I like the people and what I do. 
⬥ I’m going to see my chocolate lab tomorrow. I can’t wait to see Keagan!!
⬥ My pay raise is going into affect on Tuesday. 
⬥ I’m getting paid from my job in a few days via direct deposit. 
⬥ It is February and the end of winter is officially coming. We need spring.


----------



## deana

Had some nice conversations with my mom and sister today and it helped me out a lot with a decision that I have been stressing over. I also made a nice soup for dinner that turned out well.


----------



## Mariah

The episode I was in on Somebody Somewhere premiered on HBO and I’m visible quite a bit!


----------



## Merielle

☾ The Valentine's event has begun and I've started working on my entry!! ^^ I love the new pink feather, and I'm crossing my fingers for the Love Potion too.
☾ I got to play a little bit of DQVII again today!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I managed to order the Collectors Album for Series 5, after it being out of Stock after like 10 minutes when it got released.. can't wait to recive it


----------



## Autumn247

The copy of Pokemon Legends Arceus I ordered is being delivered today! 
I woke up early and did my Bible study 
Woke up this morning with my kitty laying on me purring 
A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out today


----------



## Sophie23

I found my dreamie villager Maple!!


----------



## duckvely

today was a good day!! class was surprisingly fun and i met someone new today  plus my favorite show comes back tomorrow <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The issue that we discovered yesterday at work got resolved today. That was a quick and easy fix.
- I had a counseling session today and it went well.
- The weather is starting to warm up again. It's supposed to be even warmer by the end of the week. I'm so ready for spring.
- I think I've decided to take this Friday off again since things are a bit slow at work. Got to take advantage of that while I can.


----------



## Midoriya

- Had a really chill day at home and played a lot of video games.  I beat the main game for Pokemon Legends: Arceus!
- I did some cleaning tasks and loved on the kitties.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks won again!  They beat the Detroit Pistons 116-86.  I plan on going to a game soon.  Seems like it’s the right time to do that as they are playing some really good basketball.
- I did some research on what kinds of jobs you can get with a real estate license, the benefits of having one, and started looking into schools in my area.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - Had a really chill day at home and played a lot of video games.  I beat the main game for Pokemon Legends: Arceus!
> - I did some cleaning tasks and loved on the kitties.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks won again!  They beat the Detroit Pistons 116-86.  I plan on going to a game soon.  Seems like it’s the right time to do that as they are playing some really good basketball.
> - I did some research on what kinds of jobs you can get with a real estate license, the benefits of having one, and started looking into schools in my area.


Yess!!! We're on fire, it's insane!!

I'm happy about finishing the storyline of Pokémon Legends: Arceus today! And the Mavs winning!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to finish my entry for the Valentine's event!!  I was feeling really inspired, and I'm glad I was able to complete it before the downtime on the site tomorrow. c: Technically today I suppose, since I'm posting after midnight again, eheh.
☾ I also squeezed in a little more reading time today!
☾ An acrylic stand I'd ordered arrived, and a day earlier than expected too!  I've actually been after this specific one since sometime in 2019, so I'm really thrilled to finally have it. ;v;


----------



## Firesquids

I've got plans to go newt hunting this weekend with some friends and I'm looking forward to it. Today I settled on a concept my Valentine's event entry and I'm excited to get started on it tomorrow.


----------



## xara

haven’t posted in a few days again, so wanted to get a quick post in before the site’s downtime. 

*monday (02/07)*
• did some self-care.
• cuddled with my sweet lil kitten. 
• attended all 3 of my classes! i was very tired during my last class, but everything went well and i’m proud of myself for going. :’)
• tried bliss dough edible cookie dough for the first time! i tried their funfetti flavour, and it was pretty good!

*yesterday (02/08)*
• had church’s chicken for a very late dinner, and it was really good! it was my first time ordering from them and i tried their chicken (obviously lol), onion rings, honey butter biscuits and oreo churros, all of which were delicious!
• did some self-care.
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• got 2x nook points.


----------



## KittenNoir

Had a relaxing day off today and had a lovely lunch with my mum


----------



## Autumn247

My buildings fire alarm went off so I had to go outside and leave my kitty inside because I don't have a carrier for her at the moment. I just feel so bad because the alarm is so loud,it went off for like 10 minutes straight. She was probably so scared. The fire department had to clear a bunch of smoke out of one of the apartments on the 1st floor. Thankfully there was no fire and everybody is okay. I'm glad my kitty is okay and she's laying on my lap right now. I love her. I don't know what I'd do without her. <3
I started playing Pokemon Legends and am having a lot of fun with it


----------



## hakutaku

I'm exhausted but on the plus side I'm done with uni for the week and managed to get all my extra work done today, so no responsibilities until  monday!


----------



## meo

I have a chocolate milkshake which, for cravings, is everything to me right now XD
Just super happy my lil one is developing healthy and on track, getting kicked all the time throughout the day now. It is reassuring feeling him active vs the early uncertainty with no feeling movement and having to wait for appts.
Really been enjoying Pokemon Arceus, it's been a really refreshing angle for the franchise I think. Got to rank 8, woo.


----------



## oak

I've been putting off my blood test but I finally got it done this morning. Yay for completing simple tasks.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My little cousin is visiting me at work tonight. 
⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and he looks so cute in his coat! For some reason, my grandma keeps her house like 10°F (-12.22*°*C is the equivalent for those who are used to celcius), so he needs it in there, lmao. He was so happy to see me, though!
⬥ I’m happy about the forum update, although I really have to get used to this new post box. I’m so used to seeing everything at once. 
⬥ I have off work tomorrow and I should be getting paid tomorrow, as well, thanks to my bank’s early pay!


----------



## TheDuke55

Good news everyone! Futurama is getting revived with 20 new episodes in 2023. All of the cast are reprising their roles.

I also finished two chapters to a story I am writing and will be watching the Nintendo direct soon. Was a really uneventful day after work, but it was still nice.


----------



## Stella-Io

It's a small thing, but my dog is laying on my legs. Since I got home I haven't had a chance to lie down and relax, busy bee busy me. I'm the only one home atm so my dog is hanging out with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- really excited for Switch Sports and the new MK8D DLC! now I just need to get mario kart 8 deluxe lol, guess I shouldn't have gotten the wii u version  
- I completed two drawings today and I feel really accomplished 
- played a round of Mario Party Superstars, I played alone but it was really great! I finally got to play Horror Land, prob my favorite board out of all of them!
- also got to jam to my ipod for a bit earlier, i really like this new boombox and I'm so grateful that it is compatible with my 2005 ipod lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I found a hidden joke weapon in Monster Hunter Rise that looks like a pink magical girl staff.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day at work and was able to close out an old incident in my queue.
- I scheduled this Friday off and got someone to cover for me that day.
- I got to leave work early for an appointment with my massage therapist.
- The massage helped and my left shoulder is starting to feel better.
- I finally think I have an idea for my Valentine's submission. I'm hoping to start on it soon.
- On my way home, I was stuck at a stoplight and saw this old guy in a Cadillac head banging and drumming on the steering wheel. I don't know what he was listening to but he was really getting into it and it looked like he was having a blast. I couldn't help but smile. I hope I'm that cool when I'm in my seventies.


----------



## Stella-Io

*insert MoistCritical 'Woooo yeah baby' meme*

WOOOOO
This is really the end of my day but I'm happy about it

I bought a prepaid card to make online orders, cause ever since I saw this necklace on there, I have NOT stopped thinking about it. So pretty. Much need. So I bought a card to make the order.

Not ONLY was the necklace on sale half off BUT another shop had the ring back in stock that I've wanted since I saw it, so I bought that too. Pretty jewelry on its way Today was lucky, I didn't even know the ring was in stock or that the shop was havin a sale.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

already psoted here once today but I gotta post again bc my dad came home with the wacom tablet that my brother gave to me!! it's almost 11pm here so I'm not gonna take it out right now but I'm definitely gonna get it out and set it up tomorrow! 

also about a month ago I made a thread in the Museum board asking for drawing program recommendations and pretty much everyone recommended Clip Studio Paint, well luckily this Wacom tablet comes with a free copy of CSP Pro so that's great!! can't wait to start using this for digital art!


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a good day at work.
- Looking into a remote part-time financial job while still looking into real estate schools.
- Xenoblade Chronicles 3 was announced!  I’m SO stoked!
- I’m off work tomorrow.
- Going to have a hangout with a friend tomorrow.
- The Dallas Stars beat the Nashville Predators 4-3 tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> already psoted here once today but I gotta post again bc my dad came home with the wacom tablet that my brother gave to me!! it's almost 11pm here so I'm not gonna take it out right now but I'm definitely gonna get it out and set it up tomorrow!
> 
> also about a month ago I made a thread in the Museum board asking for drawing program recommendations and pretty much everyone recommended Clip Studio Paint, well luckily this Wacom tablet comes with a free copy of CSP Pro so that's great!! can't wait to start using this for digital art!


Oh nice! I also use that Wacom tablet except I don't have it in pistachio colour lol. Just be sure to stock up on some extra nibs. There should be at least three inside the pen itself by unscrewing the bottom but buy more anyway. It feels like the nibs wear down a little too quickly.

------------------------------------

A late post from me tonight:

I played GT Sport and completed quite a lot of race events. I'm hoping to finish all of the single-player content before Gran Turismo 7 comes out! I also heard the news that I'll be able to transfer my custom liveries there as well, so thank goodness for that because it's time-consuming putting everything together.
Made more stuff in Inkscape. It's coming together nicely. 
I've been coming up with a few ideas for the Valentine's Day event and I think it'll be a good one.


----------



## Merielle

I got a good chunk of reading in today, and after hearing me talk about it so much recently, my mom's decided to get back into reading as well!  It's been years since we've read the same stuff, and I've really missed it.


----------



## KittenNoir

Have been having such a good day today !!!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I am off from work today and maybe tmi, but I’m happy that I was off for two of the days during my period cycle. (which is only three to four days anyway, so…)
⬥ I watched the new episode of Catfish about an hour ago.
⬥ I’m going to the store soon to pick up some more Fiji water!!


----------



## Sophie23

I got an adorable profile pic made by the amazing talented @xSuperMario64x ! A big thanks again you are a Super Star!


----------



## moo_nieu

so todays interview ended up just being them giving me more information on the role, but i have a hiring interview tomorrow and im so excited! i really want this job and all of the great benefits for now im feeling very hopeful c: ahhh im so excited at the thought of future stability ;-;


----------



## Autumn247

I've been watching Pokémon on the Nintendo Switch Pokémon TV app thing, enjoying it a lot!
I'm about to eat some buttery Pillsbury grands biscuits, they're so delicious!
I have a package that's supposed to come today 
I made plans to hang out with a friend on Saturday and on Sunday my sister is coming over for a bit
Going to spend a couple hours playing Legends Arceus tonight


----------



## TheDuke55

@Autumn247 I love jelly filled-donuts! They're my favorite! Nothing beats a jelly-filled donut ]D


----------



## meo

Just a chill calm day which is always nice, was able to meal prep for work over the weekend
Finally bit the bullet and ordered about half my list for baby things, so that's nice to get things out of the way and most the practical things...so for the second half I'll have most the fun items to look forward to
Now to just watch some shows and play more pokemon, woo!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I tested negative for Covid-19. Throughout the day I woke up with a back pain from my bed that was broken because of the springs going bad. I took some pain medication and it help did the trick. My day went pretty bad but in the end it ended on a high note.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i got to play around with my Wacom tablet and Clip Studio Paint a bit earlier and omg?? it's so nice??? I haven't figured out everything that the application offers yet, but right off the bat I _love _the resistance on the stylus, it feels like I'm actually drawing with a pencil! I tried out a few of the pen/chalk types and I especially love the charcoal and chalk pens, those are my favorite traditional mediums and they translate pretty well to CSP so I'm sure I'll be using them a lot!!


----------



## TheDuke55

Things are settling down for me with life and so I have a lot of stuff I put on the backburner that I am really looking forward to getting into again! Really want to boot up New Horizon more and start decorating my town now that a lot of the old furniture that I liked is now back.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was sunny and it's getting warmer.
- I finished all the work I set out to do today.
- Right now, we don't have an implementation planned for next week either so that's more time to get other things done.
- I looked into getting my mom Section 8 Housing and it seems like she may qualify. I'll be checking into it more soon, but she really needs some help because she's struggling now and her rent is going up by $80 this summer.
- I got my Valentine submission done last night so now I don't have to worry about it anymore. I can purchase my feather and raffle tickets anytime, but I'm thinking I'll buy the feather on Valentine's Day just because.
- My back felt a lot better today after my massage yesterday.
- I'm off work tomorrow and all weekend. Hurray for another long weekend!


----------



## BakaRina

I've spent the past week reading on my light novels, managing to read about 12 books so far, so that made me happy and I'm in the process of getting through the next book I'm reading now.

I managed to complete Watch Dogs Legion's dlc that I had spent a while on and enjoyed it all. I'm planning to replay it overtime from the beginning, so I hope that goes well.


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox The Mavs won their fourth game in a row, defeating the Los Angeles Clippers 112-105.  Luka Doncic dropped a career-high 51 points!!   
- I had a really chill day at home today and got to spend some time with my friends and family.  I wish every day was like this.
- I played a LOT of Genshin Impact.  I finished the Lantern Rite event, leveled up Ganyu to 80, and even got a Qiqi con on the permanent banner off of only 1 pity!
- The kitties were sweet today and I gave both Maybellene and Lulu lots of love.


----------



## xara

i’m getting so bad at posting again lmao, but the past couple of days have been pretty good! ^^

*wednesday (02/09)*
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• did some self-care.
• completed 2 assignments for school.
• tidied up my room.

*today/yesterday (02/10)*
• unexpectedly discovered a new favourite song! i rarely discover new music that i like nowadays (probably since i mainly stick to songs i know instead of listening to and trying out new ones lol), so it was a very pleasant surprise and the highlight of my day!
• cuddled with my kitten, who was extra sweet and affectionate with me today. i love her so much. 
• completed 2 assignments for school.
• did some self-care.
• discovered and watched some cool stuff on youtube and tiktok, and watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
• i finally came up with an idea for my valentine’s day tbt event entry; hopefully i’ll be able to get started on it over the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Had a rather silly interaction with a friendly bean in Fall Guys! It was just me and them in the final, and we stood at the end of the level just emoting and playing around for ages. 
☾ I finished reading another book!  I had a hard time putting it down yesterday, so I'm glad I had the chance to pick it back up today.  It's (more-or-less) the end of an arc, so I think I might slow down a bit and give my mom a chance to catch up with where I'm at.
☾ I managed to get all the winter campsite villager exclusive items I was missing in New Leaf!  I had to play the campsite games with Chief for what felt like forever to get them, but I'm glad to have them now! c:
☾ And I *finally* pre-ordered my copy of Rune Factory 5!!  Super hyped even though I still haven't finished Arc 3 in RF4S


----------



## Plume

I finished two!! paintings today
I ate another Cadbury chocolate egg
I made omurice and it came out so well, adding extra soysauce to the egg mixture really adds something!
I'm still riding on the high from my adorable Blink signature, LOOK AT IT


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment complex is having a grab and go Valentine's dinner thing this afternoon, so I'm going to go downstairs later and get my takeout container of whatever food they're having
I took a hilarious picture of my cat playing last night, her tongue is up to her nose (pictured below) 
I have a 1lb Reese's heart, I can't wait to have some of it!
Going to have a cappuccino later 



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS I DID A RECORDING SESSION OF ME LEGIT DRAWING WITH THE WACOM TABLET FOR THE FIRST TIME AND AHHHHHHHHH






I'M LOVING THIS SO MUCHHHH SDJFHKSJDHFJKSEH


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a sweet dream about cuddling with bears last night.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- The temperature was over 60F today. If only it hadn't been so windy.


----------



## xara

my day was surprisingly eventful towards the end (my apartment building had to be evacuated ‘cause of a fire, but it thankfully wasn’t too serious and everything is okay now), but it was a pretty good day overall. 

• went to all 3 of my classes and completed an assignment for one of them. my first full week of school went well, and is ending on a great note as i have no homework this weekend! 
• speaking of the weekend... it’s finally here! i’m looking forward to taking it easy for the next two days.
• tidied up my room and took my garbage down to the chute (finally).
• did some self-care.
• discovered a couple new favourite edits.
• cuddled with my kitten. she had an appointment at the vet’s today, so i made sure to give her lots of extra love and attention when she got home. she handled it like a champ, though, and has been doing well all day. <3
• read 3 new fanfics written by one of my favourite fanfic writers, 2 of which were based on requests i submitted to them weeks ago! i honestly was not expecting them to do my requests _at all_, but it made my entire day! they brought my requests to life so beautifully. 
• watched a few tiktoks that made me laugh.


----------



## Midoriya

- Had a good day at work.
- Got paid today.
- Finished the last of the most recent events in Genshin Impact.
- The Dallas Stars beat the Winnipeg Jets 4-3 in overtime.  



Spoiler: Genshin Impact tanuki in interesting places…


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's another after midnight post and I'll just mix the things together that made me happy in the last couple of days (will be put in a spoiler):


Spoiler




I played GT Sport and went to the livery editor to complete another design. Heard some good music in the process too. The design is nothing special. In fact, it's pretty much the same just as the one seen in one of my previous posts on this thread. The only difference is that it's on a different car.
I got to drive somewhere and it just made me happy.
Ate some frosty from Wendy's. It's been a long time since I had one!
*Feel Free to skip this point.* I saw an old car which is a *first generation Chevrolet Cavalier* (though I had to look it up online to confirm I'm not wrong). Another one I've spotted is a *2005 Chrysler 300C*. If I'm being honest, I've seen the Chrysler 300 numerous times, but not in the exact year model and trim level I mentioned! Finally, I saw a *2003 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder* queuing up to the intersection. My list of identified cars is still growing, which has now reached 120 in total!
Had another play session of GT Sport and completed more races. I had another one of those moments where I had a close finish and came out on top thankfully. The time difference was under a tenth once again, with 0.065 seconds of a difference! If the finish line was a few more metres further, the BMW would've passed me (surprised how I didn't make contact before the final corner). Not gonna lie, I was VERY tempted to block the way, but I played fair and it felt satisfying with a photo finish. *Here's a link to video proof once again that I'm not making it up!* And seeing my recently finished livery in action lol. There's sound too, but you may want to turn down the volume a bit. I hope the AI is improved in the next game because they go through the corners too slowly haha.
I've been thinking about it for quite a few months now and I'm considering going to college to learn how to be a car mechanic (hmm I wonder why?!?!)! I attended an information session the other day and when I heard that one of the classes will involve taking an engine apart and putting it back together, I'm like "Wow, I definitely want to do that!". Something tells me it's going to be a lot of fun doing hands-on tasks, even though there's going to be a lot of math involved. But who knows, maybe me being a car enthusiast will help make math much more bearable and soak things up like a sponge.



*Tl;dr version:*

Played GT Sport.
Had Frosty from Wendy's.
Drove somewhere.
Saw some cars.
Attended an information session and heard stuff that made me happy.
I type too much lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had some yummy quesadillas today! They were from a box but they turned out better than expected!
 Won something I've had my eye on for like a year on Toreba! I can't wait for it to be shipped to me in probably 6 months!
 Scheduled my booster shot which is two days from now!
 Been working on my sketch for the TBT Valentine's Art Contest! It's turning out pretty good so far!


----------



## maddandrea

I got laid off in November (my position was eliminated) and money has been super tight, to the point where I've had to ask my parents to help me pay rent which is never something I want to do. On Thursday, I had a job interview at 11:00 am for a position that I applied to on a whim, and I got a job offer that same day at 4:00! I woke up unemployed that morning, and I went to bed as the Public Relations Manager for the Moscow Ballet  I've never gotten a job that fast so I guess I must have impressed them. I've been down on myself for not having a job so I think it's safe to say that I'm going to be happy about that for a while!


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Saturday, I have the house to myself (for now) and I'm feeling creatively inspired when it comes to playing ACNH.


----------



## Sophie23

I finally got all my dreamie villagers!!


----------



## gigii

im finaly motivating my self to finish my house/shops in acnl!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ A package that I ordered a week ago was finally shipped out yesterday. It is coming from Canada, so the delay was somewhat understandable.
⬥ I’ve been getting really good sleep the past few nights!
⬥ A coworker brought her cat into work and I’ll be honest, I’m definitely not a cat person but she was so cute. She let me pet her.


----------



## moo_nieu

i was offered the job! woop woop   great way to start the weekend


----------



## Bluebellie

I about to move out soon and so far I’ve been able to get pretty nice things for free. I’ve been constantly searching the free adds on different sites. Literally the things I’m picking up look completely new and amazing. I thought I would be spending thousands of dollars trying to refurbish a new house. There are also a couple of fixes I have to make that cost money as well, like having to replace all cabinets. 

 However, I’ve been able to get so much completely free. They all happen to really match and look so good together. I amazed at all the good things that people throw away. I’ve gotten a cute mid century sofa, a smart tv, a dresser, a cute brand new bathroom vanity, kitchen cabinets, desks, and a whole bunch of other things. My friends and family have also been finding me things. 

My favorite find recently was a beautiful studded mirror. I’ve actually seen it online before and it’s listed as costing over $200. I would have never purchased something so expensive myself. Getting it free felt amazing. 

I kind of feel like I’m living a real life animal crossing. Designing my own home and finding furniture here and there.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a really good day, went to my friend's and we watched some movies then got some McDonalds.  It was nice to get out of the house and socialize since I've been so isolated the past few months


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly deeply and got to sleep late this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow.
- We ordered pizza today so we can have leftovers tomorrow without having to deal with Super Bowl waiting times.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I had the time to play a little more of DQVII today!
☾ Finally tried out Puzzle League in New Leaf after I was finally able to get the New Nintendo 3DS from a fortune cookie! I... didn't make it very far.  But I'd been wanting to try it and I'm glad I did!
☾ I got to do some coloring and listen to music for a bit too!


----------



## gigii

Merielle said:


> ☾ I had the time to play a little more of DQVII today!
> ☾ Finally tried out Puzzle League in New Leaf after I was finally able to get the New Nintendo 3DS from a fortune cookie! I... didn't make it very far.  But I'd been wanting to try it and I'm glad I did!
> ☾ I got to do some coloring and listen to music for a bit too!


same i havent got very far in puzzle league either!


----------



## g u a v a

spent most of the day outside, the weather was lovely. drew some nice things tonight too. 9/10 day


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just a few things from yesterday since I wasn't able to post! 

It was another sunny day!
*Feel free to skip this point. *As I was driving home after completing a few errands, I spotted a *1999 Honda Insight*! It's a funny-looking car because its rear wheels are partially covered. I never thought I'd actually spot one.
I had Pizza Hut and waffle fries for lunch. It tasted delicious and made me very full.
I played GT Sport. Apparently, online multiplayer is free until February 14, so I went online to race against others despite not having an online membership for PS Plus. Since I'm pretty much a newbie in the online scene, my rank is matched to those who are also starting out (and ones with dirty driving tactics, unfortunately). It was a miracle I didn't get punted into the gravel and guess what, I won my first ever online race! You can see the screenshot of my first victory with my Animal Crossing-themed racing gear below! I participated in the same race event a few times to have more fun where everyone drives a *2014 Honda Fit Hybrid*. Despite being in a low-rank lobby with lower skill, there's this one person that had a similar pace as me, and they also happen to fly the Canadian flag too which is nice. I ended up facing against them a couple of times and it felt refreshing having to maintain a consistent pace to keep up. While they didn't leave any room when I tried to make a move into a few corners despite being side by side, I don't think they're a dirty driver as they're clean everywhere else and most likely need to work on their awareness. I ended up winning the first match since they cracked under pressure. The second time I raced them, I accidentally pushed them off the track and gave up the position afterward to stay fair. They eventually won despite me catching up, but I'm not bothered that I finished in second place. In fact, I was happy that they won as redemption for losing first place in the other race prior. I apologized for the minor incident after the race and things were all good. They even complimented me on my quick driving in the end which felt nice!



Spoiler: Extra thoughts if you want to read



There were a lot of the people who were not driving cleanly to say the least, with some victims being sent to the shadow realm and/or meeting Barry R (it's a running joke saying that someone got sent off the track and/or crashed into the barrier). It's worse when you approach the corner and then suddenly someone barges through, even if there's little to no space to make the move. I'm hugely, _hugely_ exaggerating this, but this is how a lot of people in my area drive on the roads. If there's a small open space in traffic, people will do whatever it takes to save a grand total of two seconds of their commute. One time, I was driving in fairly heavy traffic in the rain. The two lanes were about to merge into one. Once the road became narrower, this one guy decided to quickly barge into the small gap. They're lucky I saw them in the mirrors and that I slowed down even further as to not get into an accident. They even casually thanked me after. Well yeah, you don't want to ruin your modified Subaru, so just take it.

Anyway, back to the game, I had one unintentional minor incident with this one person by hitting them lightly which made them go off track for a bit. I wanted to give back the position, I truly do. But given how low-rank lobbies in racing games have a reputation for drivers retaliating even after a small incident, I went with my gut feeling to just run for it through the next corner. Thank goodness I did because that said person I had contact with attempted to ram into me at high speed in hopes of ruining my race... And failed spectacularly. Even my sister who was watching me saw the blur of the Honda Fit zooming past my rearview mirrors. When I watched the replay, I was very lucky to come out unscathed with literal _centimetres _to spare. Had I taken the corner a little more slowly, I would've gotten destroyed. I know people get frustrated when they get pushed off, but it doesn't always happen with ill intentions. I truly want to apologize to the guy, but that retaliation isn't the way to go.


Spoiler: Photos of me narrowly avoiding being sent to the shadow realm



I'm in the blue Honda Fit while the person attempting to ram into me is in the beige Honda Fit. The blur from the beige car represents how fast they were going heading into a 90-degree turn.












Spoiler: Small gap


----------



## TheDuke55

@Merielle Never thought I'd see someone mentioning DQVII here. It's got really retro graphics, but I've enjoyed the game for what it is. I played it originally on the Playstation, but was too young to really understand it so it was nice to replay it on the 3DS. How far in the game are you?


I bought this official cook book for Avatar and am really looking forward to trying all the meals they showed in the animation. They even have a recipe for unfried Avatar dough (for the day the Avatar was not boiled in oil) and onion and banana pickle juice.


----------



## Autumn247

I finally got some good sleep!
My kitty greeted me when I got home last night, I think she was really happy to see me because I'm not normally gone that many hours.  I woke up this morning to her laying on me purring and kissing my nose 
I started watching an anime called Komi Can't Communicate, it's really good!
I'm going to play some ACNH today, hoping to get motivated to decorate some homes in HHP and work on my island some more. 
I'm going to spend some time reading today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS IT'S ALL OVER I'VE FOUND THE GREATEST YOUTUBE TO EVER EXIST






I know what I'm going as for halloween lmfaoooooo


----------



## Merielle

TheDuke55 said:


> @Merielle Never thought I'd see someone mentioning DQVII here. It's got really retro graphics, but I've enjoyed the game for what it is. I played it originally on the Playstation, but was too young to really understand it so it was nice to replay it on the 3DS. How far in the game are you?


I'm really enjoying it so far myself! ^^ I'm a big fan of the series; hoping to finish up all the localized main and side games before XII releases. Which is still quite a ways off, I imagine.  I'm around 16 hours in or so; just got through the part where Kiefer leaves the party.  Kinda knew it was coming due to the Tickington quests in XI, but still, oof.


----------



## Bluelady

Yes!!!! My sister bought me Pokemon Legends: Arceus for babysitting last weekend. Plus some Pocky. Also, Mom cooked some carne asada, sopita, and made guacamole.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

HE'S COMING ALONG YALL I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS SKDJFLKSDJLDKJF


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept longer and better last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- Even though it snowed today, it didn't stick to anything and the weather is supposed to warm up again soon.
- I've been a bit depressed the past few days, but I started feeling better again today.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog cuddled with me while we watched the Super Bowl.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Went to work and had a really nice day.
My Airpods came in the mail today! And tomorrow I'll be receiving my package from the Sanrio store <:
(This is the stuff I purchased from the Sanrio store; My Melody Shoulder Bag | Pompompurin Lunch Container | Hello Kitty Face Masks!!! | Pochacco Floral Tote Bag ! Since I spent over $50 USD, I get a free lil' FoTM (friend of the month) mascot clip! The FoTM is Pochacco, my second favorite Sanrio character!)
I took a shower.
The seller I bought the Squishmallow, 'Noodles' off of shipped him today! I can't wait to get him ;v; Noodles, btw
My hair feels nice and soft because I washed it. 
I got to eat buffalo chicken dip because today was the Superbowl B) We had a ton of good snacks and food to eat today!
My birthday is in 11 days! Almost 10! I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## Beanz

today i went to a billie eilish concert (don’t worry everyone was negative and vaccinated) it was my first concert and tbh one of the best days of my life.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ON ALL OF MY SCHOOL LESSONS TODAY I GOT A 100% ON EVERY QUIZ!!!! ITS A HAPPY VALENTINES DAY  
I also baked Valentines Day cookies with my mother!! 
I am drawing some more fun things! 🖌🖼
I finished some more Aquabeads crafts. 
My Nanna sent me this ADORABLE little card for valentines day and it had a bunny on it! Whats even better is that half of it is uncolored so that you can color it!!! (Bunny's are my favorite animal so I dont know why I like Keroppi more than My Melody or the Sugarbunnies lol) 
My father wants me to paint this backyard sign with my paints! 
IN THE GROCERY STORE PICK UP MY PARENTS BOUGHT ME CHEX MIX


----------



## Sophie23

I got a Valentine’s Day card  & two little chocolate bunnies from mum today


----------



## visibleghost

i finished one of three assignments that are due this friday. i still might have to call out of work on friday so i can finish the other two which are bigger assignments than this one, but at least it is a start? i'm trying to not get too stressed out but i will probably be working on them all day every day until friday. oh well

also i managed to be okay with a lower step count than usual this week so i don't have to compulsively walk for 2 hours every day. light exercise is good but it is stressful when it becomes a must and takes up so much time. i don't have a lot of big wins when it comes to that topic so this feels better

AND a third thing.... there's a huge discount on my favorite energy drink this week at a grocery store close to me. <<333 love that for me. anyway i bought twelve cans and no i don't regret it, now i feel happy knowing i won't have to spend much more money on one can when i need it. my pantry may look like a energy drink obsessed prepper's pantry but at least i have happiness.


----------



## Chris

Just received a parcel in the mail from my girlfriend with five Valentine's themed bath bombs, soap, body conditioner, and shower gel from Lush (one of my favourite shops) with a very sweet message. 

I wasn't expecting a gift - especially not through the mail, as we had plans for dinner this evening. Although I unfortunately had to cancel on short notice today because I was told at the hospital this morning that I need to self-isolate effective immediately. If anything I should be receiving the 'world's worst boyfriend' award right now rather than presents. About 20 minutes before this arrived I told her she should use the booking anyway and take her flatmate out, especially as it's non-refundable, so in hindsight I'm pleased I did that even though it certainly doesn't compare to her generosity.


----------



## Franny

i went to bed exhausted and my boyfriend was super nice and not only let me sleep in, but also made me breakfast in bed for valentines day. we have some household chores to do today so i was originally going to get up early with him, however the extra sleep and the nice food made me feel so happy when i woke up <3


----------



## hakutaku

I had an absolutely awful weekend but today (Monday) was surprisingly nice despite some bad weather. I had a good day at university and a nice text conversation with my dad, found out he might be coming home from hospital tomorrow night! (he was kept there for a few days because they needed to do tests and monitor his heart )

I've accidentally developed a Monday routine that I enjoy, I get to uni early, grab a Starbucks coffee and study the extra reading for 2 hours before going to class, then eat lunch before heading home, having a bath, and watching the new Euphoria episode


----------



## Autumn247

I gave my cat some of her treats for Valentine's Day  
My 3/4'' tunnels were delivered today (body jewelry)
I got an orange soda from the vending machine 
I took a nap 
Watched a lot of anime 
Finished reading a book



Spoiler



My kitty


----------



## Bluelady

Today I:
- Bought some tulips for my mom and a box of goldfish crackers for my nephew.
- Gave my niece an astrology mug and a chocolate bar.
-Finished dipping the strawberries and marshmallows in chocolate. Oooo, I can’t wait to see how they came out
-Texted my dad wishing him a happy Valentines day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- got to go to Goodwill in a different city and though their selection of stuffed animals was limited today I found a Webkinz Schnauzer with an unused code!!
- my evening has been nice and quiet and pain-free for once
- been sleeping relatively well the past few nights, still not great but better than I have been
- I think I know how I can bring my WIP drawing from Medibang over to Clip Studio Paint so I can finish the shading there
- I found a great GIF of a Whomp in SM64 that I want to use as my avatar lol
- also finding lately that I'm not as embarrassed about my interests, idk what changed in me but it feels really nice to be able to indulge in what I love without feeling like it's weird or whatever
(edit: I think it may be due to my desire to start validating myself and not relying on others for validation)
- I love my golden pupper <3333


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a tough day but I'm happy that the Magical Fireworks are active again and I bought my Pave Pink Feather and one of each raffle ticket today.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

my mom confirmed that I am going to california with my school in april :]]


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Quite a few happy things today!

I cleaned the washroom in my house, so it's clean once more. Can't wait to clean it in a couple of weeks again lol.
I took a nap. I was feeling a little weak before, but just having a shut-eye for a bit made me better. In fact, I felt a little happier when I woke up!
My mom gave me and my sister some brownies! It's not much, but I appreciate what she's done. I'm happy to have a mother who loves the two of us so much regardless of the time of year. 
I played a lot online in GT Sport. I entered a few open lobbies where people just cruise and do whatever they want. In one lobby, we all met up in our 90s Japanese cars to cruise together with my Honda S2000 in the Animal Crossing livery I created over a week ago and it felt _awesome_. In another lobby, many were driving different types of cars from different years. People were out there setting a lap time in their race cars, one vibin' in their Dodge Charger, one cruising in their everyday road car, one driving a classic Lamborghini, and another trundling along in their Volkswagen Sambabus LOL. The diversity of cars in a single lobby is amazing. It's kinda like Smash Bros. for the automotive world.
Staying on the topic of GT Sport, I participated in an online race event involving GT3 category cars and had a close battle for first place with someone from Brazil for a few laps. My skills were pretty similar to theirs as my racecraft, awareness, and race pace were put to the test. I eventually went into the first position, but I had to put in consistent times to maintain my gap from the Brazilian driver behind, and on a controller too. We congratulated each other after the race and went on with my day. To simply put, this kind of racing I've experienced is exhilarating knowing that I can be a competent racer and have great battles. This short period of online being free will be over very soon, but I'm very glad to have a lot of fun participating in races and chilling in cruise lobbies.
I cooked spaghetti for dinner! It tasted very yummy with cheese and my mother liked it too.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This might sound bad, but there’s this coworker who is really immature and doesn’t do any work or very little work. I heard today he is very close to getting himself fired. That makes me happy.
⬥ I am going to a restaurant tomorrow to eat and I haven’t been there in such a long time. I really like their food. 
⬥ I’m about to go to sleep soon (hopefully). If I’m awake and actively commenting on the forum in about an hour, oh well. 
⬥ I’m just having a decent day, overall.


----------



## xara

happy valentine’s day, everyone! i hope you all had a day full of love. i can’t believe it’s monday again already lol, but my weekend and start to the week were both pretty decent! 

*saturday (02/12)*
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• tidied up my room. 
• did some self-care. 
• watched _marry me_, the new valentine’s day movie with jennifer lopez and owen wilson, for the first time with my mom! it was a pretty stupid movie, but it wasn’t bad! it even made my mom and i laugh a bit. :’)
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.

*sunday (02/13)*
• got 2 new pairs of headphones since my old pair stopped working recently.
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• tried 2 new go pure oat bars — one vanilla and chocolate flavoured, the other chocolate chip flavoured. both were good, but the chocolate chip bar is definitely my favourite! 

*today (02/14)*
• i thought i was out of extra strength ibuprofen and would have to get some more, but i found an almost-full bottle on my dresser! 
• had an okay day at school. 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• watched a new edit compilation on youtube.
• i’ve spent the past few hours talking to a few friends on discord! they’re all super sweet and fun, and i like talking to them. ;^_^;


----------



## Midoriya

I did it!!!  I was offered my dream career job today in operations!!  I’m SO excited to start!  No matter the obstacle, whether it’s autism, my mom’s death from cancer, COVID, or anything else, I’ll always smash right through it, just like I always have.  Now I’m one step closer to my dream of giving back to others.  Hehehehehe, YEAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Midoriya said:


> I did it!!!  I was offered my dream career job today in operations!!  I’m SO excited to start!  No matter the obstacle, whether it’s autism, my mom’s death from cancer, COVID, or anything else, I’ll always smash right through it, just like I always have.  Now I’m one step closer to my dream of giving back to others.  Hehehehehe, YEAHHHHHH!!!!!


Oh my word, you did it?!?!?! I'm so happy for you! After seeing your struggles in life and dealing with rejections to no end, I can't imagine how much of a great feeling it is for you. You did it, Midoriya! I'm sure your mom will be proud of you. What an absolute determination you have!


----------



## Merielle

Yo, congratulations, @Midoriya!!! ( ･▽･)ﾉ I'm so happy you were able to get it!!

I had a really nice, chill Valentine's today! c:
☾ Some merch I'd ordered arrived this morning!  Got myself a set of clear files, and I was able to get what I wanted from some blind boxes too!  Although it may've actually been an "all-types included" set anyway; the wording was a little ambiguous.  
☾ Found some nice official artwork of a couple of my faves!
☾ My parents got me a Luxray Sitting Cuties plush and some candy for Valentine's! ;v;
☾ These DQXI Valentine's cards:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493269052332003332


----------



## g u a v a

got good news today


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My parents bought me some more smoothies from the grocery store pick-up!! 
We got MORE FRESH STRAWBERRIES! I get to make a cake next week!! 
I am going to buy some new Keroppi folder on Ebay! 
My Nanna sent me more items!  (Thank You Nanna!) They are two new cookbooks for Valentines day and they arrived today!  
I am almost done with a drawing for the contest. 
I had Fried Chicken which I haven't had in FOREVER and it was okay. I like salads better 
I am going to play outside today when it warms up. ‍♀


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I saw my favorite dog today and he was happy to see me.
⬥ I went out to eat at this restaurant I liked. It was a buffet. The only downside was that the frozen yogurt machine was closed. Fortunately, I did go to the Dairy Queen next door afterwards to get a small Orange Julius. 
⬥ I was able to go to the bank and pick up some rolls of quarters. 
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings play tonight after having two weeks off.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a really good appointment with my therapist today, we discussed a lot of steps to help me get through/cope with some particular symptoms of my mental illness
My cat is laying on me right now
I had some Little Debbie snack cakes today 
A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my friend got the Valentine's parcel I sent him in the mail today and he loved it! I'm so happy ☺☺

also excited to start shading my drawing in CSP cause I want to experiment with their neat charcoal/chalk pens :>


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> I did it!!!  I was offered my dream career job today in operations!!  I’m SO excited to start!  No matter the obstacle, whether it’s autism, my mom’s death from cancer, COVID, or anything else, I’ll always smash right through it, just like I always have.  Now I’m one step closer to my dream of giving back to others.  Hehehehehe, YEAHHHHHH!!!!!


Way to go dude! I know I haven't mentioned it anywhere, but I have seen your posts about all of these things. So good job at keeping at it. Starting is easy, it's often finishing it through to the end that is hardest. So great job!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because it's been a better day than yesterday. It's not nearly so cold. I'm feeling better mentally and I even made some decent progress on my incident queue clean-up at work and on finding a new primary care doctor.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I get my steam deck at the end of the month which is gonna be so nice to have when I'm not feeling well and needing to lay down. Main reason why I love handheld consoles.


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm glad I was able to hang with some friends today.  Had a lot of fun.
- I got Yae Miko in Genshin Impact!
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Miami Heat tonight 107-99.  I honestly wasn't expecting them to win this game, so they surprised me.


----------



## xara

today was a bit of a bad mental health day for me, but the day wasn’t all bad and i’m feeling a little better now. :’)

• cuddled with my sweet lil kitten. she came into my room this afternoon to wake me up, and i think she sensed that i wasn’t doing well because instead of getting into everything like she normally does, she laid on me and went to sleep instead.


Spoiler: i just wanted to pee in peace



she shoves her paws under the door and meows every time i go to the bathroom now lmao.






• my kitten’s bloodwork results came in today, and it appears that she does _not_ have FIP/FIV after all, which is an extremely huge relief. there does appear to be something up with her kidneys, though and we have to have further tests run, but she’s healthier than we thought and not dying, which is a miracle. 
• did some self-care.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I'm glad I was able to hang with some friends today.  Had a lot of fun.
> - I got Yae Miko in Genshin Impact!
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Miami Heat tonight 107-99.  I honestly wasn't expecting them to win this game, so they surprised me.


I wasn't expecting it either!! Totally awesome they did it though!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Today was a long tiring day today, I was having a good day the whole time until I had a mental breakdown and starting stressing out about really unimportant silly things, I was actually immature and I let my emotions control me more then I control them, I had so many mixed feelings and now I'm finally beyond them, I'm feeling all better now and I'm glad that's behind me, I should stop focusing on the negativity and start focusing more on the positivity, I can't control the actions of the people in my life who are bothering me, but I can focus on improving myself and strive to do better. I'm happy today I learned a very valuable life lesson


----------



## dizzy bone

Happy things this week…
- Had a nice Valentine’s Day, the only eventful one in my 30 years of life 
- My brother started working part time at the school I work at… so it’s been fun seeing him around.
- Last night I found an unused monitor at home so I redid my desk setup and now I finally have a gaming monitor! First time playing docked since buying my switch. 
- Getting my fourth dose this weekend most likely


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've managed booked the day off from work on Friday and looking at the weather forecast, it's going to be an extremely stormy day so knowing I can stay at home is a relief in itself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so unfortunately the one place I was looking at for that Genet plush no longer has it available (and who knows when it'll be available again), but the one that @/Foreverfox sent to me is available, and I was able to get in contact with the person who owns the business that sells those plushies. if I can get it all sorted out then I should be able to have USPS pick it up and ship it to me, I know they're gonna charge me a lot for shipping since it's in Cape Town but I really like this plush and I hope it works out <33
now I'm just waiting to hear back from the business owner :>

edit: they said they would box up a plush for me and figure out how to do the label+customs stuff, and I'll prob have to pay them through paypal bc I need to pay the original price plus the cost of shipping. but I'm so excited for this!!


----------



## meo

stopped being lazy and got my teeth cleaning done today, so feels good to have that done
went to a bakery i've been wanting to check out and got some goodies for husband's birthday. excited to eat them...I mean give them to him...
got all of baby's things  washed and put in his own drawers, i keep opening them just to stare at it but at least have more things delivering today to uh..preoccupy myself with lol.
got a new shower head to install, so excited for that


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- Have my only class of the day at 6:30pm 
- Don't have that much HW to do today 
- Had a really good workout session today


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

The male dog diapers came in the mail today and they are really nice!! Better than the female ones I have. Really happy with them and how they will help with his recent marking issue (he isn't sick). However, my dog isn't enthused. I thought he would be because the female diapers didn't look comfy for him but at least no messes (not even in the diapers).


Spoiler: Pouty pic


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm feeling better than yesterday.
- I got to leave work early today.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist.
- I got my new patient paperwork submitted so hopefully I'll have a new PCP soon.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## xara

i’m literally... so exhausted lmao, but i had a pretty decent day today! 

• went to all of my classes! it was thankfully a pretty lax day, so all i did was start working on an assignment for one class and complete one for another, but i’m still proud of myself for going and doing my work. i also received my first marked assignment of the semester — i got 100% on it, and my teacher even said it was excellent! 
• cuddled with my sweet lil kitten, including during school (probably why my day was as good as it was lol)! it’s, uh, very hard to participate in class when you’ve got a kitten curled up on your side, but of course i’ve no complaints. i love her so much. 
• tidied up my room.
• did some self-care.
• discovered a new favourite song!



MiniPocketWorld said:


> The male dog diapers came in the mail today and they are really nice!! Better than the female ones I have. Really happy with them and how they will help with his recent marking issue (he isn't sick). However, my dog isn't enthused. I thought he would be because the female diapers didn't look comfy for him but at least no messes (not even in the diapers).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pouty pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430398


awe, poor baby!!  i imagine you’d be hard pressed to find a dog who’s happy to be wearing a diaper, but he looks cute at least, and i’m glad that there’s been no messes so far!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My younger cat headbutted my nose this morning  He can be so sweet sometimes, I swear.
☾ I finished the Valentine's event in Fall Guys!  Those pastel pink eyes were a serious must-have for me, so I'm glad I was able to get them.
☾ Added a few new desktop wallpapers to my wallpaper folder!
☾ And I also got to play some more DQVII, and unlocked Alltrades Abbey!  Naturally, the first thing I did was make Ruff a Shepherd, because I love terrible jokes.


----------



## _Rainy_

I cried and laughed tonight and now I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Now I’m drinking some ponyo tea before before bed I may take a melatonin and sleep for 10 hours.


----------



## Jhine7

Finally planning our honeymoon  most likely heading to Costa Rica at the end of this year!


----------



## Croconaw

A few big things made me happy today:
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are finally playing after their two weeks off. They lost yesterday night, unfortunately, but still impressed by their play lately. It’s definitely a huge improvement from last year.
⬥ Something I had ordered is out for delivery today.
⬥ I received a very small update today, and I’m happy about it.  
⬥ I’m off work today and I slept very well last night.


----------



## duckvely

i'm done with classes for the week and i get to go home for the weekend


----------



## MapleSilver

Just saw the first image from the James Webb Space Telescope. I've been excited to see what it ends up discovering, so am really happy to see it appears to be functioning fine.

In other news, I just had some really good pasta, so it's overall been a good day.


----------



## skweegee

My hard drive and RAM arrived today. I added them both to my laptop and everything seems to be working fine (so far anyway). It's nice to have extra RAM well beyond what I originally had (originally 8 GB, now 32 GB), and the additional hard drive is especially great, adding an extra 1000 GB to the 256 the laptop originally shipped with.


----------



## Autumn247

I finally got a letter I really needed, it took awhile to come in the mail, that's a relief.  
I talked to one of my neighbors tonight for awhile, it was nice 
I gave my kitty some of her favorite salmon pate food 
I'm feeling pretty good mentally today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't too bad.
- I'm feeling pretty good mentally and physically today.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I have a three day weekend coming up.
- I bought my husband a late Valentine's Day present today. Technically, I bought him a present earlier, but it didn't work out and we had to get a refund. So I'm happy that now he has something he can enjoy.


----------



## Midoriya

- Had a good day at work.
- Gave my kitties some yummy food.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the New Orleans Pelicans tonight 125-118.  Luka Doncic had 49 points.  They're on a roll still.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - Had a good day at work.
> - Gave my kitties some yummy food.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the New Orleans Pelicans tonight 125-118.  Luka Doncic had 49 points.  They're on a roll still.


Yesss!! It's the best thing, I've seriously been so thrilled seeing them win like this!


----------



## Merielle

Posting pretty late tonight, but I had a good day! c:
☾ I was able to get ahold of a plush of one of my favorite characters!! ;v; It's still in practically new condition, really well-made, didn't cost me an arm and a leg... I'm _utterly_ delighted.  Happy belated Valentine's to myself!
☾ I also managed to finally get the Wii U in New Leaf, and tried out Desert Island Escape!  I've cleared the first handful of levels so far and it's really fun—I totally get why so many people wanted it to be brought back in ACNH.
☾ And I played some more DQVII today too!  Just doing some grinding before I try to advance the story further.  There were a couple times recently where things started looking pretty hairy, and I basically survived by lucking out.  Don't wanna push my luck more than I already have.


----------



## Sophie23

I found out that I have enough for an OLED Switch so I’m getting it tomorrow! 

I’m getting the white one


----------



## Midoriya

- I only got five or six hours of sleep, but I feel well rested.
- I got groceries and am doing laundry.
- Having fun with the new story quests in Genshin Impact.
- When I went through the hallway, I found my kitty, Lulu, lying inside a crate with a box over it.  She looks so cute!
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight!  : D



Spoiler: Lulu


----------



## TheDuke55

Got a lot done at work and it was a nice day overall. Nothing I am super happy about, but it's better than having a rough day where everything keeps going wrong.

@Midoriya I like your cat, they're cute! At first I thought that clothes-hanger was a windshield wiper and wondered why your cat was chilling on your car window.


----------



## Franny

sooo i dont like the job i just got hired at, so i interviewed for another place. they seemed to like me a lot and the interview went well, but i wouldnt hear back for 3 weeks. 

until, the interviewer called me about an hour after the interview and said she's going to refer me to somewhere closer to my home that i'll hear back from much sooner. i think it's a good chance they'll want to hire me


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day of work and got everything done that I set out to accomplish.
- It's Friday and I have a long weekend because of President's Day.
- I'm still feeling pretty decent mentally.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## vinnie

I finally got the courage to sign up for Honor Band 
Also, I _finally, _after so much work, learned how to play Shreksophone on my sax


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Haven't posted in a couple of days oops:

I got a lot of hours of sleep compared to my typical hours. I felt so energized waking up and happier throughout the day as a result.
It snowed last night and when I woke up, it looked beautiful with the sun rising. I had to shovel my front yard, but it didn't take too much effort because the snow was still fresh. Had a little bit of exercise too from all that shoveling.
With the pleasant weather continuing throughout the day, I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister. Despite snowing overnight, the road conditions actually weren't that bad since my area cleared the snow pretty quickly.
Since I went on a stroll, the car I was driving reached 100,000km (or approximately 62,137 miles) on the odometer very recently. It may not mean much to others, but I'm happy that it hasn't bumped into any major issues at all heading there aside from needing regular maintenance. The car pretty much orbited the earth (which is 40,075km or 24,901 miles of circumference) more than twice LOL.
I played GT Sport and completed more events. It's also two more weeks until Gran Turismo 7 releases! Speaking of that game, there's this one music that was released today for it. Upon listening to it for the first time, I immediately liked it! There's something about the tune that gets me moving. For those who are curious, it's called *Life's Coming in Slow by Nothing But Thieves*. I've been listening to it on loop a few times.
I ate some very tasty food for lunch and dinner.
Did some drawing today. I know this is _really _late, but I've just started making my submission for the valentine's event. Still makes me happy regardless since it's been a while drawing stuff.


----------



## Mariah

My blood test went well and I found squishmallows at cvs. I also made chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## xara

posting this later than i intended to, but the past couple days have been pretty good! i’ve been really tired, though, hence why i didn’t post on thursday or sooner. 

*thursday (02/17)*
• read 5 new fanfics that i really enjoyed, 4 of which were from 2 of my favourite fanfic writers! reading their stories always makes me happy. 
• cuddled with my kitten. she was incredibly sweet and affectionate as per usual (except for when she used my face as a resting stool for her leg so she could lick it, and put her foot in my eye. i don’t consider that affection. ) and i just,, love her so much.
• had fun talking to some friends on discord!

*yesterday (02/18)*
• read a new fanfic.
• classes were asynchronous today due to inclement weather, so i got to sleep in! until 6pm. 
• it’s finally friday! i’m more excited about this than usual because i have no school on monday, and had no school today, so i get to enjoy an extra long weekend!
• watched the new _scream_ movie with my parents. i didn’t like it, but it was still kind of nice spending time with them lol.
• cuddled with my kitten, like i do every day. <3
• completed an assignment for school.
• got 2x nook points.


----------



## Sophie23

I just got the Nintendo switch OLED In white with Pokemon legends Arceus!!! 
It was the only Switch OLED they had in stock!


----------



## Autumn247

I slipped and fell on the ice on the way to the store today.  No I'm not happy about that lol It's just luckily I didn't break or sprain my wrist, I landed all my weight on one hand when I fell and it almost bent sideways and that would have been really bad.  But thankfully it didn't and I landed on my right knee pretty hard but I just have a big bump and it will probably bruise.  Just happy that I didn't break or sprain my wrist because I'm right handed and that would be very frustrating.
I got some food at the store, almost everything on my list
My kitty greeted me when I got home, she is so sweet
I didn't have a panic attack on my walk to the store, which is really good because I've been struggling to leave the house because of that 
Took a nice nap earlier
I watched a few episodes of Pokémon


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and still have two more days off.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch while we watched TV.


----------



## vinnie

I baked cookies for my friends and family, was productive, and studied for a while! Usually, I take weekends off for lazy days, but I felt like doing something today. I'd say I'm proud and happy about that


----------



## Merielle

☾ Some more merch I ordered arrived safely!! I rarely actually make separate orders close together, but they always wind up arriving around the same time anyway.  Got another acrylic stand for my collection and had some decent blind box luck too!  Didn't get everything I was after, so I might try again if the it's still around when I have some extra spending money again, but I'm still happy with what I was able to get! c:
☾ I re-organized my bookshelf a bit and was able to fit a few more books on there!  I'm... definitely going to need another bookcase at some point though. ^^;
☾ Played a little more DQVII and Desert Island Escape in New Leaf!
☾ My mom baked brownies!  They're really good. ;v;
☾ I've been relaxing with some coloring and a nice chill livestream!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m getting a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks when they open. One of the servers at my job gave me $5 for helping her, so I’m using it for a refresher.
⬥ I am happy that I finally watched MHA and it’s a good anime. 
(I think I just got started with boring anime at first, because the anime that I’m watching now are actually pretty good.)
⬥ I’m happy that I slept very well last night. I’m going back to sleep for a while though after finishing my drink. 
⬥ I made an Ebay sale and I have the package ready to be dropped off at the post office on Monday morning. 
⬥ I’m happy that it is almost Monday and that’s my favorite day to work. It’s not busy at all, there aren’t that many people working, and it’s “my Friday” due to me being off on Tuesday.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well and got to sleep late this morning.
- I didn't have to work and I'm off work tomorrow too.
- I got some chores done today that I feel good about completing.
- I washed the comforter and put fresh sheets on the bed, so I'm looking forward to going to bed tonight.
- My husband finally got logged into the game I originally bought him for Valentine's Day, so I'm happy that he's happy.


----------



## vinnie

I cut my hair for the first time in a month or 2, I hung out with friends, and I got to snuggle with my cats


----------



## Mariah

I caught up with Olympic figure skating.
I made pesto linguine and garlic dill potato salad using the herbs from my herb garden.
I have three days off of work in a row this week.


----------



## xara

i can’t believe my long weekend’s almost over already, but it’s been a pretty good one! 

*yesterday (02/19)*
• read 4 new fanfics, all of which were written by 2 of my favourite fanfic writers!  i love their writing so muchhh.
• finally began working on my valentine’s day event entry! i know it’s definitely not going to nab me a love potion, but i wanna try my best anyways! the pavé pink feather is super cute, and i’m feeling hopeful about the raffles (mostly since i think the winners are being drawn the day before my birthday, so i’m hoping for some birthday luck LOL)! 
• cuddled with my sweet lil kitten. <3
• gave someone some posters for free in acnh, and did a trade for the first time in ages as well.
• watched _liar liar_ for the first time and really enjoyed it! it made me laugh a lot.
• had some delicious food for dinner; fettuccine alfredo with chicken and mushrooms, garlic bread and a slice of chocolate explosion cake (chocolate mousse + crust with pecans, caramel and chunks of cheesecake)! 

*today (02/20)*
• cuddled with my kitten. ^_^


Spoiler: pls look at baby



sorry for the horrible quality, but look at how she sleeps. 





• watched _when harry met sally_ for the first time and liked it a lot! i normally don’t like rom-coms, but this one is definitely an exception. it was cute, funny, and very fun to watch. :’)
• did some much-needed self-care tasks.
• completed my valentine’s day event entry!!
• a new episode of _euphoria_ came out! i can’t believe the finale’s next week... feels like s2 just started yesterday.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here's my semi-daily post in this thread!

*February 19, 2022*

I went on another car stroll with my sister and mother. The weather was nice when we left the house, but it quickly got cloudy and snowed eventually. It snowed so hard that the conditions were getting worse. When I turned back, the weather improved in a matter of minutes where it went from hard snowfall with poor visibility to sunny skies. I was pleasantly surprised by how quickly it turned around and found myself soaking in the sun!
On my way home, I saw a *shetland sheepdog* not once, but twice! I didn't expect to get cutified twice in a single day by them. Apparently, my mother saw a rough collie, but I didn't see it because I was too focused on the road. If you're wondering, yes, rough collies and shetland sheepdogs look similar in appearance aside from their size and are considered different breeds. Yeah, I'm confused too lol.
I played GT Sport and completed more events.
I made more progress for my valentine's entry!
I logged on to ACNH again after not touching it for a couple of weeks at least. Aside from Stitches who was already sleeping and Gruff nowhere to be found, I got to talk to my villagers again! I even got a new K.K. song in the process. Raymond occasionally wearing the pixel shades will always crack me up haha.
*February 20, 2022*

I drove somewhere today and got some errands done. It was also another sunny day!
I ate supreme fries and a crunch wrap from taco bell for lunch and made me full.
Played GT Sport only for a little bit.
I finally handed in my entry for the valentine's event! Since a lot of stuff happened throughout the day, I had less time to complete it, so I pretty much had to step on the gas (metaphorically) to hand it in on time. Despite rushing it, I really liked how it turned out as the shading doesn't look too bad and the placement of the light source made me think more about what to do. I also took the opportunity to try to draw hands shaking each other as a challenge. Whatever the outcome, I'd take events like this to try to improve my art skills. It's much better for me to fall flat on my face and learn from my mistakes than not bother trying at all.


----------



## Bluebellie

I was meaning to buy something online, but it was only $5. The site usually has occasional free shipping on all orders, and today was it! This item has been sitting on my cart for two months and today I was able to purchase it! 


It’s an item I wanted but did not need (so I didn’t want to pay for shipping, or get to a certain dollar amount for free shipping).


----------



## hakutaku

Had the day off uni today because of strikes, so I just listened to a podcast lecture and took notes on essential reading at home, which was a little bit more relaxing than commuting to uni in the rain haha

The weather picked up this afternoon after days of grey skies + storms, so it was lovely to see the sun again!

I also finally have a dentist's appointment at an NHS dentist next month! They've become so hard to get registered to these past 2 years, but somehow my dad managed to get me on the list lol. It means dentist appointments won't be horribly expensive like they would be at a private one. There's nothing wrong with my teeth but I figured I'd get them checked just to make sure   

My brother came over last night which was nice. We're both interested in buying our own places rn, so we talked a lot about that.


----------



## Foreverfox

It's 60° outside, so we went for our first walk of the season. It was so nice to get out!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ So, I cut myself at work last night and it was bleeding for, like, 15 minutes but it did stop. The wound is still open but it’s covered with a bandage. It’s not that big, though. It’s very small. I’m happy about this because it wasn’t a bad enough cut to get stitches, lol.
⬥ I’m happy that I watched a few episodes of MHA last night.
⬥ I’m happy about the very warm weather lately.
⬥ I just saw Keagan and was able to get a few good pictures of him! This is one of the better pictures. You can see my leg in the reflection, lol.  


Spoiler: putting Keagan in a spoiler


----------



## Shawna

Papa’s Cluckeria To Go is out!!! ^__^


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up feeling rested and with almost no back pain.
- I didn't have to work today.
- The weather was wonderful today, 60 degrees and sunny, and the crazy winds we've had the past few days finally died down.
- Despite having to deal with some stressful things today, I didn't let it get me too upset.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## milktae

- i visited LACMA for the first time and I really enjoyed looking at some of the exhibits :]
- went to line friends since i’d been wanting to go for awhile
- my brother invited me to go see Tyler with him which im vv excited for


----------



## Merielle

Today was a little busy with some errands to run, but aside from that there's a few things I'm happy about! c:
☾ I've got a couple things on pre-order to look forward to now!  Both will probably be in the latter half of the year, so a ways away, but I'm still quite excited! c:
☾ I finished every page in the coloring book I've been working on!  I've had it for quite some time and it's looking a little worse for wear at this point, but I love that the whole thing has been completed. ^^
☾ Played DQVII for a little while again today too!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I actually commissioned an artist on Fiverr for some art recently and the result is insane. It’s actually supposed to be me, in a way. It’s how I see myself anyway, even though my eyes are in fact green and not a dark blue as it is portrayed in the art. It just matches better, lol. I’m insanely happy with the result and it was well worth it.
_*ignores the fact that I still can’t figure out the whole image url thing so I was bruteforcing until the picture showed up lmao* (it only took two minutes this time)_
⬥ I’m currently eating some spicy chicken noodle soup and it’s amazing. It’s one of my favorite soups.
⬥ Speaking of art, all of the entries for the recent event are amazing and it makes me see all of the beautiful art.
⬥ I’ve gotten pretty great sleep the past few nights. I’m going to stay up a bit tonight, though, because I’m off work tomorrow.
⬥ Work today got a bit ugly for the last hour of my shift, so we got out late. I did get twenty extra minutes of pay in, though.
⬥ I feel inclined to share more pictures of Keagan because I cannot get enough of this dog.


Spoiler: good boys go here











Spoiler: good boys go here


----------



## nyx~

I'm happy about:
-I finished two drawings and actually liked the results for once
-I bought more frames so I can start glass painting again
-I washed my cat after he went outside and rolled in dirt yesterday and now he's fluffy and soft again (but hates me lol)
-And I ordered Horizon Forbidden West and I'm excited to play it once it arrives!


----------



## Autumn247

Haven't posted in this thread in a few days because I've been depressed and haven't been able to feel happy about anything but today my annual apartment code enforcement inspection went well so I'm very happy/relieved about that.  They always make me nervous.
I have an appointment with my psychiatrist tomorrow morning.  I'm really glad about that because I need something done with my meds, some kind of dose increase or change to help with some of the things I've been struggling with a lot lately.
I have all of today to do whatever I want so I'm going to watch some shows, play some games, and read
I woke up to my cat licking my nose and purring lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day at work.
- I had my yearly review and it went well. I'm getting a good raise and a nice bonus.
- It's still pretty warm outside, although I'm not happy that it's supposed to rain for the rest of the week.
- My mom may have made some progress on getting my brother's money that's been stuck in the bank for a year.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played a little more DQVII, and got through the Gröndal scenario!
☾ I was also able to start volume 7 of _Durarara!!_ today!  My mom's already nearly caught up with me and she wants me to stay about a book ahead of her, so it was about time for me to get back into it.  I'm also still glad that we're reading the same stuff again after so long! 
☾ I've been winding down this evening by starting one of my new coloring books and catching up on some livestreams I missed, so that's been nicely relaxing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Welcome back to another semi-daily post of me posting in this thread lol:

I had a lot of hours of sleep.
Played GT Sport and completed more race events. I'm wondering if I'll even finish them all on time before March 4th haha. Anyway, I bought a couple of cars and did some time trials with them to test the limits and adapt my driving.
I watched some Youtube videos that made me laugh really hard to the point I needed to take a bit of a breather. 
The rest of the points have something to do with New Leaf which is pleasantly surprising.

I got to hear the hourly themes of 10 PM and 11 PM. Needless to say, it's pretty nostalgic hearing them again. It reminds me of the time leaving my 3DS on overnight with the charger plugged in and being a rebel secretly playing under the blankets while my parents were asleep during the weekends lol.
Spoke to some of my villagers again and did a couple of favours as well.
When 11 PM rolled around, I got to see the aurora! Even with 3DS graphics, it still looks very beautiful.
This last point is the one that made me the happiest: I got a golden badge from Phineas! It's the one where you have furniture refurbished by Cyrus. Perhaps picking up the refurbished furniture that I totally didn't pick up in months or maybe even a year most likely made Phineas appear. It's been a very long time since I've acquired a badge in this game.


----------



## Franny

GOT THE JOB


----------



## visibleghost

i got up in time for my lecture!!! lately i have had huge problems with oversleeping, due to not falling asleep at a reasonable time and then sleeping/not getting out of bed for 10 hours. it's a bad situation and i try to get up early every day but i fail almost every single day unless i have something i have to do, like a scheduled lecture at 10 am. now, i know 10 am is pretty late but it's better than 12 pm to even 1 pm which are the times i got up yesterday and this monday. my goal is to get up at 9 am tomorrow despite not having anything scheduled until 3 pm. i hateeee late lectures because it is so much harder for me to get work done before than after but it is what it is.

also i'm really excited about my sister and her family coming to visit in april and i am looking for gifts for my niece's 1st birthday on the 6th of april!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I should be getting paid today from my primary job, and a deposit from Ebay coming in a day or two.
⬥ I am off work tomorrow, so I have a good bit of free time to relax and play video games.
⬥ I found the perfect gameplay sliders for Madden 22 that I’m currently happy with. Not too difficult or easy.
⬥ I slept very well last night and woke up feeling refreshed in spite of me binge watching MHA for a few hours, lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My PoPo's hospital visit the other day went very well! Her surgery has been finished and she is now resting at home! YAY! 
I played City Folk yesterday and I sold my fruit orchard for 72K bells!! 
I started plucking weeds and deleting the millions of patterns placed down in my second ACNL town of Rainbow since I have finally gotten all of my amiibo villagers moved into the correct spots! The path plot resetting is so confusing and time consuming!! 
Today is super sunny and the weather is so nice!! I can tell Spring is coming in fast! 
Because of this weather I get to go walking with my parents later!!
I finished a few more signatures for my shop and am almost done with a new one! 🖌
My school work was surprisingly easy today so I have more time to draw and paint some BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!! 🖌🖼
I MADE SOME STRAWBERRY LEMONADE SO I HAVE QUNECHED MY THIRST


----------



## TurnipBell20

I‘m looking forward to receiving a Nintendo DS Lite + Animal Crossing: Wild World tomorrow. That makes me happy today.  I used to play the game when I was little, but I sold my old Nintendo DS Lite unfortunately.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my psychiatrist today.  She made an increase to one of my meds so I'll see how that goes, hopefully it's helpful.
I'm almost finished with the anime Blue Period, I've really enjoyed it 
I might take a nap because I'm starting to get really tired
My cat woke me up this morning purring and snuggling up to me
I played with my cat for awhile this morning, threw her mice toys around and she chased them


----------



## Alienfish

- Better day at work, for once. Monday and Tuesday were stressful and slow respectively so nice with some balance
- Found a super cute Anna Sui x Sailor Moon handbag at a sale today!
- Also found a manga I've been eyeing for some time!
- Also posted my giveaway after giving it good thoughts. Enter please uwu


----------



## daringred_

oof, been a while since i've posted in here again, so here we go: 

✿ my cat went to the vets yesterday to have his teeth looked at. they removed the one i suspected was rotten and, presumably, cleaned all the others. it was a pricey (£316) but still cheaper than some places, and it means i can give back the money my nan loaned me for it. he's fine now, thankfully. i don't know if the tooth was hurting him or not, but at least it's gone now so it can't get worse. 
✿ the crumb plush i pre-ordered all the way back in september arrived! she's _huge_. the website did describe her as 1ft, but i'm incapable of comprehending height, so it was a pleasant surprise. totally love her though. (just wish my clothing would arrive. :/)
✿ something else that also arrived was my comfort character letter! i was a bit apprehensive when i ordered it, but it was so great to receive and read! the seller clearly did their research, because there were character details included that i didn't bring up and are only mentioned on the carrd. the envelope was decorated super cutely, the letter made me cry a little (especially at the end), and they even set a couple of free stickers and a little motivational thing that i've stuck on my wall. 
✿ i've received a bunch of super cute art from people on here recently <3
✿ i also commissioned starrie again asdfghjk. i can't wait to see the finished results soon !! although it means i'll have to find the energy to finally finish the high tide carrd with the remaining characters oop-
✿ the midliners i mentioned ordering in my last post arrived! they're super cute, and i really like the red, indigo and turquoise shades. the other red is messed up one side since it comes out as brown, but i don't mind too much since i have the other red. 
✿ i've found a couple new songs to add to my main playlist, including_ lost without you _by nurko (+ crystal skies and knownasnat). it's a super cool song.
✿ my cats. even if their litter tray is a pain in the butt, they're cute and i love them. fish keeps making me spoon her at night, and we go to sleep together because she gets under the duvet and puts her head on the pillow like a person lol.


----------



## mogyay

a couple of weeks ago i put in an offer to buy my own little flat which got accepted, and today i found out my mortgage application has been approved so it's (pretty much) final now, i'm so excited to have my own little space that's completely my own


----------



## Foreverfox

mogyay said:


> a couple of weeks ago i put in an offer to buy my own little flat which got accepted, and today i found out my mortgage application has been approved so it's (pretty much) final now, i'm so excited to have my own little space that's completely my own


Congratulations mog! I know that feeling, it's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## _Rainy_

I saw a bald eagle today. I would have taken a picture, but I was driving. I’ve never seen one so close before though.


----------



## Foreverfox

Totoroki said:


> I saw a bald eagle today. I would have taken a picture, but I was driving. I’ve never seen one so close before though.


Oh wow, that is so cool! Aren't they so majestic and breathtaking? I've seen one outside before, but it's been a long time.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I only had to work for half a day and logged off at lunchtime.
- I met with my counselor and my massage therapist this afternoon. I felt better after both appointments.
- I had to have a very difficult conversation with my mom about her finances, but it went better than I expected thanks to the advice from my counselor.
- I'm not in any pain right now and I dealt with the stress really well.
- I finally got to meet my mom's new cat. She's very playful and loving. She ran right up to me purring and wanted lots of attention. 



Spoiler: Miss Sassafras


----------



## Mariah

I went to see the Evita musical today and it was fantastic!


----------



## Sophie23

I have the most adorable profile pic of my Acnh resident with my best girl Maple!


----------



## Franny

leaving for minnesota today! it's not really a vacation, we're going to a funeral for my boyfriends grandfather, but we get to see some people we havent seen in a while and get to spend some time out of state. haven't been anywhere out of state since 2018 so this will be interesting.


----------



## Midoriya

I got up early today because I thought I'd have to get something done.  Well, I didn't end up needing to get it done today, but now I'm glad I slept and got up early because I'm in a good mood and have the rest of today to do whatever I want.


----------



## hakutaku

Had a nice day, I made a proper cooked dinner which I haven't had in a while, and made plans with my friend to go get pancakes together for Pancake Day on Tuesday!   If anyone doesn't know, in the UK we eat pancakes on Shrove Tuesday lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an easy day at work and got some more incidents cleared out of my queue.
- I've been using some new earbuds I ordered instead of my headset for meetings this week and it's helped with the headaches I was getting.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I get to leave work early for a chiropractor appointment.
- I've been doing pretty well both physically and mentally.
- I cuddled and played with my dog today.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The valentines day vivziepop merch came in.


----------



## BakaRina

Decided to buy and play Detective Pikachu because I've been meaning to get into the game, and I've been enjoying it so far. Other than that, I've been reading The Apothecary Diaries and My Next Life as a Villainess novels on my Kindle for the past few days to pass the time. I've been a fan of the series for quite a while, and I can't wait to read the next novels of them soon.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I was just paid from my job and it was a good paycheck since this is the first one since my pay raise. 
⬥ Since I am off today, I spent the past few hours or so watching MHA   on my phone. Pretty good anime. I am enjoying it. A lot.
⬥ I’m looking forward to working tomorrow.
⬥ This dog has got the cutest smile I’ve ever seen. 


Spoiler: Keagan


----------



## xara

this week has been an absolute mess for me (was hospitalized on monday and then released on wednesday — i’m reasonably okay now, but yikes), but i’ve actually got plenty to be happy about. ;’)

*monday (02/21 — it was an okay day up until what i’m choosing to refer to as ‘the incident’ lol)*
• watched _peacemaker_ with my parents. none of us were interested in it initially, but it was actually quite funny and i enjoyed it. i only saw episodes 5-8, though, so i’ll be watching the first 4 on my own eventually. 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• my entry for tbt’s valentine’s day event was accepted!

*tuesday (02/22 — happiness was very limited since i was in hospital and didn’t have access to my phone for the majority of the day)*
• got 3x nook points.
• my mom bought me a lilo & stitch hoodie, which i love and is super cute! she only bought me it so that i’d have a change of clothes at the hospital, but still. :’)


Spoiler: the hoodie



sorry for the awful photo lmao.






*wednesday (02/23)*
• was released from the hospital and received lots of support from my amazing friends! ily guys. <3
• got a smoothie from booster juice on the way home from the hospital.
• cuddled with my kitten when i got home. 
• read 2 new fanfics that i really enjoyed, both of which were written by 2 of my favourite fanfic writers!
• watched ali wong’s “_baby cobra_” netflix comedy special with my mom and laughed a bit.

*today (02/24)*
• received some follow-up support from the hospital, as well as from my school guidance counsellor. she’ll be calling me sometime tomorrow, and i have the rest of this week + all of next week off from school to recover.
• cuddled with my kitten. she’s such a sweetheart. 


Spoiler: baby








• spent the day talking to my lovely friend, @-Lumi-! she’s the best. 
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed and that was written by one of my favourite writers! my favourite writers have been publishing new stories a lot recently, which makes me incredibly happy. 
• tried coca cola’s new starlight flavour. i’m not sure what it’s supposed to taste like, but it tasted like a mixture of vanilla and cotton candy to me. not my favourite drink by any means, but not bad at all!
• tidied up my room a bit and washed some dishes.
• my dad gave me $40 as an early birthday present!
• my mom ordered tickets for us to go see russell howard, one of our favourite comedians, on march 25th!!! i’m so excited! 
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.



Shawna said:


> Papa’s Cluckeria To Go is out!!! ^__^


oh ****, there’s a new papa’s game? :’o i’ll have to check it out!



LadyDestani said:


> - I finally got to meet my mom's new cat. She's very playful and loving. She ran right up to me purring and wanted lots of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miss Sassafras
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431358


miss sassafras is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sophie23

I got an eye test today


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xara said:


> this week has been an absolute mess for me (was hospitalized on monday and then released on wednesday — i’m reasonably okay now, but yikes), but i’ve actually got plenty to be happy about. ;’)
> 
> *monday (02/21 — it was an okay day up until what i’m choosing to refer to as ‘the incident’ lol)*
> • watched _peacemaker_ with my parents. none of us were interested in it initially, but it was actually quite funny and i enjoyed it. i only saw episodes 5-8, though, so i’ll be watching the first 4 on my own eventually.
> • cuddled with my kitten. <3
> • my entry for tbt’s valentine’s day event was accepted!
> 
> *tuesday (02/22 — happiness was very limited since i was in hospital and didn’t have access to my phone for the majority of the day)*
> • got 3x nook points.
> • my mom bought me a lilo & stitch hoodie, which i love and is super cute! she only bought me it so that i’d have a change of clothes at the hospital, but still. :’)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the awful photo lmao.
> View attachment 431482
> 
> 
> 
> *wednesday (02/23)*
> • was released from the hospital and received lots of support from my amazing friends! ily guys. <3
> • got a smoothie from booster juice on the way home from the hospital.
> • cuddled with my kitten when i got home.
> • read 2 new fanfics that i really enjoyed, both of which were written by 2 of my favourite fanfic writers!
> • watched ali wong’s “_baby cobra_” netflix comedy special with my mom and laughed a bit.
> 
> *today (02/24)*
> • received some follow-up support from the hospital, as well as from my school guidance counsellor. she’ll be calling me sometime tomorrow, and i have the rest of this week + all of next week off from school to recover.
> • cuddled with my kitten. she’s such a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431483
> 
> 
> • spent the day talking to my lovely friend, @-Lumi-! she’s the best.
> • read a new fanfic that i enjoyed and that was written by one of my favourite writers! my favourite writers have been publishing new stories a lot recently, which makes me incredibly happy.
> • tried coca cola’s new starlight flavour. i’m not sure what it’s supposed to taste like, but it tasted like a mixture of vanilla and cotton candy to me. not my favourite drink by any means, but not bad at all!
> • tidied up my room a bit and washed some dishes.
> • my dad gave me $40 as an early birthday present!
> • my mom ordered tickets for us to go see russell howard, one of our favourite comedians, on march 25th!!! i’m so excited!
> • watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> oh ****, there’s a new papa’s game? :’o i’ll have to check it out!
> 
> 
> miss sassafras is absolutely beautiful!


Hi xara! It’s great to hear you bounced back quickly from what you called ‘the incident’. I was a little worried when I saw  your post in the what’s bothering you thread. I’m glad you turned out fine in the end! Just take a well deserved rest, snuggle your kitty, and look after yourself.


----------



## Shawna

xara said:


> oh ****, there’s a new papa’s game? :’o i’ll have to check it out!


Yep there sure is! It came out this past Monday! <3333
It’s awesome to hear that a fellow TBTer also plays these! <333


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am still happy about my DS + Wild World. I am also really excited about redecorating my New Horizons island. I recently found some ideas and tutorials on YouTube, and now I really want to make my island look like the ones I saw.


----------



## Shawna

The snow is gone in ACNH. ^^ It gets dull after a while


----------



## xSuperMario64x

THE FORUM IS GREEN AGAIN LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Beanz

my wisdom teeth removal wasn’t as scary as i thought it would be, i don’t even remember them pulling it out. that laughing gas was trippy tho, i felt like i was dying.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

i got this epic cool set for my trains

turns out some trains dont work with it like jbames


----------



## Autumn247

It's snowing!  We got 5 1/2 inches so far  
I've lost some weight, I've cut out most sugary junk food
I played with my kitty for awhile this morning, threw her mice toy around for her to chase
I managed to stay offline for most of yesterday and spent a lot of time reading instead, I finished a book, and it felt good to disconnect


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

double whammy, thomas published marvel comments


----------



## TheDuke55

I got to work at a glass blowing work shop and make a glass pumpkin. The pumpkin just finally came back. Took a while because it had to be cured correctly due to how hot it was. It felt like I was standing in the gates of hell with how hot it was when I was standing in front of the furnace. Kinda hurt to be honest after a while.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I'm off work for the next two days. I'm really looking forward to sleeping in again.
- I got some more incidents cleared out of my queue. I've only got 3 left and they're all from the current month.
- I got to leave work early for a chiropractor appointment and it went well. I don't go back again for another month.
- The weather was better today. It finally stopped raining and by late afternoon it was relatively warm.
- I picked up some treats at the grocery store tonight: a variety pack of fruit teas, some red bean mochi, and Cadbury Creme Eggs.
- My dog was so happy to see me when I got home this evening.
- The snow should be gone from my ACNL towns when I log in tonight.
- I got my bonus payment today and it was even more than I was expecting.


----------



## Croconaw

This is all over the place, so bear with me.

⬥ I won’t go into full details here or anything because I posted enough about her in the “what’s bothering you” thread, but long story short… I was getting close to this one girl from my job and we both took a leave at the same time. The difference being I came back and she never did, all while not being in contact with me. It’s been over three months since I’ve last seen her and I slowly got over her. Well, she actually came in today and I was able to come face to face with her. I felt nothing. It made me happy because it shows that I am truly over her and it’s not just something I’ve been telling myself. 
⬥ The forum is now green and it’s a sign closer to winter being over. I just hate this season and snow in general.
⬥ My dad got a Switch Lite for a game he wants to play, so I’m able to pick up Brilliant Diamond in a few days. My friend from work said she would breed me a Totodile so I can use him once I’m able to trade. I thought I was going to have to trade for one on here, but my friend is amazing, lol. Totodile is the reason I chose this over Legends Arceus. I know he’s not available on there.
⬥ My paycheck from work has been more than any other paycheck I’ve received from this job. I am using this paycheck to pay my credit card off and send the rest to savings. 
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are playing right now, so hopefully they can win.


----------



## Shawna

I am eating tater tots from Huddle House and listening to sparta remixes.


----------



## starlipie

legends arceus' soundtrack is UNREASONABLY good  not that i consider any pokemon game's ost bad, but this is just,, wow
everything makes me nostalgic and i havent even encountered 70% of the songs in-game yet (i couldnt resist spoiling the ost for myself, rip)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It snowed this morning! Fortunately, it's that type of snow where it can be easily shoveled right off from the ground, so it didn't take more than a few minutes to remove it from my front yard.
It also happened to be sunny for most of the afternoon. I went on a small car stroll as well.
Got a little bit of exercise for today. It made me have a little more energy as a result.
I played GT Sport and completed a _lot_ of race events. Apparently, I almost drove 1,000 km today. While don't have much left to go, the twist here is that the rest of the races last an hour at the very least. Oh well, I'll probably cut some corners and exceed track limits to shorten the race time lol.
At the time of this post, it's now less than a week away until Gran Turismo 7 releases! I'm getting more excited every day leading up to it. This is the same feeling I had when we were all waiting for ACNH to come out almost two years ago (and in the month of March too). The only difference is that aside from _maybe _one other person on here, I'm the only one looking forward to it lol.
I caught up watching a few video highlights of the Formula 1 pre-season testing. I keep forgetting to mention this, but there are regulation changes that have come into effect this season to keep the competition close and have a better wheel to wheel racing. As a result, the cars look different compared to last year, and seeing the different designs teams came up with. I do not know who will come out on top, but I hope it isn't Mercedes as they've been dominating the sport for nearly a decade now. It's pretty exciting not knowing which team is actually the quickest of them all, so I can't wait for the first race of the season in a few weeks!


----------



## xara

my day was pretty boring, but it was still a decent one! ^~^

• did some much-needed self-care.
• cuddled with my kitten. i sadly didn’t get any pics of her today, but she was being so adorable and affectionate and i just- i love her so much. 
• read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed, 1 of which was written by one of my favourite fanfic writers! 
• took a really good nap.



TheDuke55 said:


> I got to work at a glass blowing work shop and make a glass pumpkin. The pumpkin just finally came back. Took a while because it had to be cured correctly due to how hot it was. It felt like I was standing in the gates of hell with how hot it was when I was standing in front of the furnace. Kinda hurt to be honest after a while.
> 
> View attachment 431520
> View attachment 431521


that looks awesome!


----------



## KittenNoir

I took it easy today I went for a walk and was relaxed all day  I'm now making a 2hr slow cook roast beef with Potato's, pumpkin and carrot   It was a much deserved relaxed day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

It's been raining all week with quite a bit of flooding; today my husband and I went for a rainy walk on this path and there's pretty much a river now where a field was. Was super cool to see honestly, I wish the river could be permanent lmao

Also had some very yummy quesadillas for dinner and some yummy chocolate chip cookies that I made yesterdayyy


----------



## hakutaku

I visited my grandma today, we did some shopping and ate lunch together!   

I also managed to get my passport application sorted out after a long time, now I just need to mail my old passport away and the whole application process should finally begin,,

I got all of my uni work for the week done last night, so I've got the weekend to relax. I've got a busy week next week so I'll be using my Monday morning study time to start work on the essay I have due in 2 weeks


----------



## Autumn247

I beat Kleavor, the first boss in Pokemon Legends Arceus today!!  I get so nervous during real time boss fights, they get intense and I get stressed easily even though it's just a game haha.  But I'm so happy with myself.  I'm trying to get better at things like that in general in games because I want to eventually finish playing through Zelda: Breath of The Wild (only finished the part where you get the paraglider and got to Kakariko Village), and play through The Witcher 3 on normal difficulty.  
I woke up with my cat under the blankets on me purring, she's such a little sweetie
I have lost 5 lbs in the past couple weeks, very proud of myself and hoping to keep it up.


----------



## TheDuke55

@xara Thanks! It was a fun learning process. You should look where you live and see if there is a course you can sign up for. It's a lot of fun and you get to create something. Watching the glass become molten jelly was really neat. The pumpkin was made first and then the twirly stem was made separately, but attached to the base before any of it had time to harden/cool too fast. I heard a lot of glass exploding because it didn't cool down correctly when I was working on mine.


----------



## Shawna

I felt sleepy for a lot of the day, but after chatting with a friend on Discord and began working on a drawing, I starting to feel more awake.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I made a new friend today!!!!  




(had to make that reference lol)

it was soooo difficult for me to muster up the courage to say hi but I did it and I'm really proud of myself!! I do have some anxiety bc they're 15 (they thought I was 15 too lmao I'm flattered) and I know there are a lot of creeps out there but they can rest assured knowing that I'm one of the very few exceptions. I may as well be 15 myself lol. we didn't talk a whole lot bc it's loud at the skating rink so we just skated most of the time and it was so much fun, they're wayyy better at inline skating than I am lolllll. from the little bit of talking I could get myself to do I found out that they're also nb (and use the same pronouns I use) and they really liked my Super Mario hat so they must like video games a lot. I'm really bad at opening up to people as soon as I meet them (I have many trust issues) but if we hang out more often I'll hopefully be able to open up. I had them send me a fr on facebook so I could keep in touch, and I hope I can see them again soon!!


----------



## Stella-Io

One of my fav dogs at work GAVE ME A KISS TODAY

'But why is that special'? CAUSE, this particular dog _never_ gives kisses. Ever. I give him kisses but he never reacts to them, so I figured he didn't know what they were. His brothers give kisses and react to them, so, idk. In the 1 yr+ I've worked there and that this dog has also been coming there every Saturday without fail for longer than I've been working there, he's never made any notion that he knows what kisses are, nor does he ever give any. He will demand head pets thou.

Some dogs don't know what kisses are. That's pretty typical for some, I just found it odd that not only do his brothers give kisses, but that he's a nice dog who doesn't. Nice dogs tend to give kisses. He just wants affection a different way I guess. But today as I was petting him and his brothers, he licked my wrist. It was brief but so sweet


----------



## Nunnafinga

I received a delivery: An Epiphone Allen Woody Rumblekat bass guitar.I had been looking for one of these for a while and finally found a pre-owned one that was in my price range.I bought it from a major retailer and they had it priced about $200 less than market for used examples so I thought there might be some serious defects or they might send me an email asking "Oh,you wanted a neck with that bass?"Fortunately,it's in near new condition and plays well.It could probably use a set of new strings though.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been a good day. I'm happy about quite a lot.

- I slept well and got to sleep late this morning.
- I woke up in a good mood and felt rested.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I got to watch the movie Colette that I've been wanting to see for years.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- I just feel really good today for some reason. Not complaining about that.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My tax return finally got approved after being delayed. It took a lot longer than any of the previous returns, but I’m finally approved. 
⬥ My friend at work drew me a picture and it’s the best thing. I’m just really happy because it’s my favorite Pokémon! Sorry about the lighting, I’m in a car right now and it’s dark. 




⬥ I feel happy in general, and having burgers for lunch sounds good because I haven’t eaten today yet. I went straight to work so I’m happy to get something to eat.


----------



## xara

another boring yet decent day for me. 

• cuddled with my kitten, alize. 
• watched ali wong’s “hard knock wife” and “don wong” netflix comedy specials with my mom and laughed a lot.
• did some more much-needed self-care. 
• did an animal crossing trade.
• a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’ve been reading was finally posted! i read it, and it was of course fantastic. :’)
• had asiago chicken with bow-tie pasta for dinner, and it was absolutely delicious!  
• ordered myself something i’ve been wanting for years! 
• tidied up my room.


----------



## KittenNoir

I watched the rain today it was so calming while I drank some tea  I also made a chocolate mud cake today and topped it with fresh cream and strawberries


----------



## Sophie23

So I had an eye test Friday and I need new glasses so next Saturday I’m going to Town to look for some new ones


----------



## xSuperMario64x

K YALL NEW POKEMON STARTERS DROPPED AND i'M ON THAT **** IN CLIP STUDIO PAINT LMAOO


----------



## Sophie23

Meow  cat  starter Pokemon


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sophie23 said:


> Meow  cat  starter Pokemon
> 
> View attachment 431671


YESS BROOOO THAT'S THE BAB IN DRAWING AS I TYPE


----------



## Snek

I'm happy that we're getting the first FULLY open world Pokémon game! It's been so long, it's like a childhood dream come true!


----------



## Foreverfox

My traditional art entry got nominated! I'm so happy to finally see my hard work in an event pay off. I haven't picked up a paintbrush in over 10 years, so I was very proud of how it turned out!


----------



## oak

Foreverfox said:


> My traditional art entry got nominated! I'm so happy to finally see my hard work in an event pay off. I haven't picked up a paintbrush in over 10 years, so I was very proud of how it turned out!


Congrats on your nomination and good luck in the polls! My entry got nominated also so I'm pretty excited to get a love potion.


----------



## Mattician

Happy Pokemon Day indeed. Can't wait for Gen 9. I didn't think we'd see it today.

Kitty starter for me. I'm grass starter first every gen except gen 4 with Chimchar.


----------



## Autumn247

I was super surprised and pleased to wake up to the news of Pokémon Scarlet and Violet!  I'm so excited!!  And I am in love with the grass kitty starter, it's adorable and I love cats!!  I feel like I have something to look forward to now.  Lately life has been depressing so this makes me a little happier to have something to help keep making it through each day 
I was finally able to do a load of laundry today, I kept trying to yesterday but every time I checked the washers in the laundry rooms they were already in use.  
My kitty is now laying on my warm laundry bag


----------



## Shawna

Lunch with family went fine ^^


----------



## skweegee

My replacement Wii U came in yesterday. I put in a request to Nintendo Support to have my NNIDs transferred from my old broken system to this one, and today the request was completed. Now I can finally access all of my lost digital and virtual console games again!


----------



## Yanrima~

I'm surprised and happy that my entry in TBT Valentines Arts and Crafts contest got nominated! 

Don't really care about winning or not, I'm just happy that I got nominated!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly well and got to sleep late this morning.
- I didn't do much today, just stayed home and relaxed.
- I'm looking forward to reading the next chapter in my book tonight before bed.


----------



## Foreverfox

@Midoriya did you see that Mavs comeback?! Woo!! 

Happy day indeed between that and my entry being nominated!


----------



## vinnie

Today a stray cat was on my back porch, so I tried to go and pet her. She allowed me to and quickly became comfortable around me. I fed her and she ate it all like she hadn't eaten in ages. I decided to let her stick around for the time being, and if no one claims her, I'll possibly take her in. She's a sweetheart and it made my day <3


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> @Midoriya did you see that Mavs comeback?! Woo!!
> 
> Happy day indeed between that and my entry being nominated!



I know!!!  Absolutely made my day.  The Dallas Mavericks never lead for the entire game, until the fourth quarter when they went for a 32-8 run to beat the Golden State Warriors by 6 points 107-101!!!  THAT'S how you earn a victory.   

I'm also glad because my favorite person has been sweet to me a lot recently.


----------



## gigii

got this cute fairy trinket that ill paint!


----------



## hakutaku

It's like 4 am and ive got uni today but didn't sleep (partly due to anxiety over the ongoing war...), but spent the past few hours being productive and I'm happy I finally made some leeway with my essay!! I decided on a topic, did a whole bunch of research, found primary and secondary sources, and planned out the structure! I'm feeling a little more confident about this essay now.

Also new Pokemon starters dropped! Grass cat is my pick so far, but fire dino looks cute too. The final evolutions will decide their fate


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy for no reason. I mean, there are many reasons probably, but I can’t name a specific one. Just an overall excitement.


----------



## xara

i just woke up and am feeling pretty miserable and uncomfortable atm, so i figured i’d post to remind myself that i’ve still got stuff to be happy about. :’)

• finally updated my art thread.
• created some ‘chibi’ art of whitney! it was my first time attempting to do a chibi-style of art, so it didn’t turn out all that great, but it didn’t turn out awful, either!
• cuddled with my kitten. 


Spoiler: she baby








• tried reese’s pieces with pretzels in them for the first time. reese’s pieces aren’t my favourite candy, but these were pretty decent!
• my mom picked me up a chocolate brioche while she was grocery shopping, along with 2 bottles of voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda)!
• showered and did some more much-needed self-care tasks.
• the item i ordered yesterday/on saturday was shipped! i’m super excited for it to arrive. 
• the s2 finale of _euphoria_ premiered! i haven’t had a chance to watch it yet, but it looks intense. waiting for s3 is gonna suck.


----------



## Autumn247

I was having a massive severe panic attack last night but I took my PRN medication for that and it helped, I fell asleep and slept pretty well and woke up feeling a little better anxiety wise.  My cat helped too.  She laid on me and purred which is very relaxing.  I've been getting very stressed about the whole war in Ukraine.  I live in the US so I can't even imagine what it's like living there but I feel horrible for everybody there, including their pets.  I see many people are fleeing with their pets, I'm glad the pets are being taken with them so they're not so scared and alone during this whole thing. I know that's not always possible though. I am also worried about it escalating even further.  But anyway, I'm trying to stay in the present and being thankful for what I have and am keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. 
I washed my face this morning with a cleanser and put on some moisturizer/SPF sunscreen after that.  I'm trying to start taking better care of my skin, I've had this stuff for like months but rarely use it because it's hard to motivate myself to but I'm gonna try to keep doing that every morning.
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out today!
I got another authentic piece of art from Redd in ACNH, I've been getting a lot lately.  I hope I'm getting close to finishing the art part of the museum
I was craving peanut butter cookies last night but didn't want to make them because I'd eat them all and I'm trying to lose weight so I found a recipe online for "Peanut butter cookie dough for one" so it's a single serving of peanut butter cookie dough you can eat "raw" without eggs in it, it was really good.
I have been enjoying my daily Bible study


----------



## duckvely

my morning class was canceled so i got to sleep in, and an actor i've been super into lately replied to a message i sent him ;_; today's been such a good day it doesn't feel real


----------



## vinnie

I found out that Corpse is voice acting a character in the new anime _Tribe Nine. _It made my day because I love Corpse so much and I can't wait to watch Tribe Nine! He's voice acting for the character Ojiro Otori.


----------



## skweegee

My latest round of impulse buys has arrived in full! While I can't say I'm too happy about the amount of impulse buying I've been doing lately, I am particularly happy about these ones as they are all Buizel merch! I think this obsession might be getting a bit out of hand...




Spoiler: Buizel merch!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today hasn't been a great day but I am happy that the weather was decent and I completed the main thing I needed to do for work today.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My dad got a Switch Lite for a game he wants to play, so I went and purchased Pokémon Brilliant Diamond this morning. I got my Totodile from my friend, so I’m able to use him on my team.


Spoiler: My Croconawwww








⬥ On a similar note, I was able to obtain another Totodile, thanks to @/Firesquids. I want one to stay as a Croconaw, so I needed another one to evolve into a Feraligatr. 
⬥ I went to the mall before work and I came across this shirt that I thought I’d pick up. I was drawn to it because I actually dyed my hair in an ombré a few years ago using these exact colors. Now, my hair is just straight turquoise, but still appreciate the color combination. Also, it was on sale, sooo…


Spoiler: it’s a badass anime











Spoiler: like I said


----------



## xara

today wasn’t the best day, but i’ve still got stuff i’m happy about. 

• bought myself the pavé pink feather collectible!! i was waiting until today so that it’d have the same date as this year’s festivale, but man was waiting hard lol. i’m super happy to finally have it in my collection! 
• got 2x nook points. 
• did an animal crossing trade. 
• cuddled with alize, and she was such a sweetheart this morning! she rubbed her mouth against my nose and then rubbed her head against my chin, and she also let me kiss her on the head! i love her so, so much. 


Spoiler: silly sweetheart



i have genuinely no idea why, but every time someone opens the fridge, she jumps in if there’s room. she’s never in there for longer than a minute before she’s coaxed out or she leaves on her own, but i finally managed to get a photo of her (to her disdain lol).


----------



## Shawna

Got some free stuff from @Liz! ^_^


----------



## hakutaku

I got up to 1300 words for my essay today, so I'm about half-way through!  Working on it calms my anxiety down a lot actually.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I discovered a beautiful song on classical guitar and I am excited to learn it (Chaconne by Weiss).


----------



## visibleghost

i almost finished all the soup i made and now i finally have more room in my fridge that isn't taken up by five servings of soup


----------



## Autumn247

xara said:


> today wasn’t the best day, but i’ve still got stuff i’m happy about.
> 
> • bought myself the pavé pink feather collectible!! i was waiting until today so that it’d have the same date as this year’s festivale, but man was waiting hard lol. i’m super happy to finally have it in my collection!
> • got 2x nook points.
> • did an animal crossing trade.
> • cuddled with alize, and she was such a sweetheart this morning! she rubbed her mouth against my nose and then rubbed her head against my chin, and she also let me kiss her on the head! i love her so, so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: silly sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> i have genuinely no idea why, but every time someone opens the fridge, she jumps in if there’s room. she’s never in there for longer than a minute before she’s coaxed out or she leaves on her own, but i finally managed to get a photo of her (to her disdain lol).
> View attachment 431959



Omg my cat just started doing that too, jumping in the fridge, she loves getting in there the second I open the door haha , she did it a few times yesterday, every time I try to get something out of the fridge first she jumps in then I have to remove her then she does it again lol


----------



## Sophie23

The amazing @Liz! Delivered my items today


----------



## Autumn247

I've got an eye doctor appointment tomorrow morning.  I was surprised with how fast they were able to get me scheduled in, I called yesterday afternoon to make an appointment and that was what they had available first.  My glasses broke the other day, it's also been a little over 2 years since I've had an exam so I need one and to get an updated prescription so I can go buy new glasses.
I got on the treadmill for 45 minutes today!!  Super proud of myself for that.  It's been like 4 months since I've done that.  I'm trying to get on it on most days now though.  I'm also doing very well with eating healthier.   
My delivery came today
I've been enjoying listening to music a lot today
My kitty is sweet, I woke up with her snuggling with me   
I'm going to buy some birthday gifts for my sister later tonight (her birthday is on March 4th)
I found a place that has discounted spay program through the humane society for people who are on a limited income, so I can get a discount on getting my cat spayed.  I'm setting up an appointment for her in April.  I honestly am going to hate dropping her off and leaving her for awhile.  I will feel so sad, I hope her surgery goes well though.  I'm going to get her microchipped too.


----------



## easpa

Started my first full-time job after college back in November, and I've saved up enough to buy my first desktop in 10 years! The combination of the GPU scalping situation and Brexit messing with customs duty in Ireland meant that I had to go for a prebuilt one rather than building my own, but I'm still really excited for it to arrive.


----------



## vinnie

I went shopping today and bought some stickers, got a new haikyu poster, _finally _got a new charger, and 2 new books! I also fed Rosie (the stray kitty that I'm taking in). She greeted me by swiping all over my legs and getting fur all over me. I'm hanging out with my family later, which is good. Overall, today's been great so far!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I was playing NH and my beloved Apollo gave me a pair of chain pants, and they looked really good on me!! It was the color I liked too (black), it's rare that I get clothing I like from villagers, but I'm really happy that I got it from my favorite villager. <3


----------



## Mariah

I made lemon bars with tofu last night and my dad just ate two and said they’re so delicious. Best lemon bars ever. He could eat the whole pan. 

Has no idea there’s tofu in them. There’s no way he would try them if he knew.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's been a better day than yesterday.
- I didn't have too much going on at work today so that made for an easy day.
- I was finally able to get my laundry done. I've been needing to do it for a while.
- My mom managed okay today with her limited funds and gets paid again in 2 days.
- My dog laid in my lap this evening while we watched TV.
- Moriarty the Patriot is now on Crunchyroll, meaning I can finally watch it once I'm done with GeGeGe no Kitaro.


----------



## BakaRina

I've started to rewatch Detective Conan once again and I've been enjoying it quite a lot. Besides that, I was gifted some gift cards and decided to go to the bookstore to get some books that I had been wanting to get. So doing that made me quite happy and I'll be reading those when I have the chance. I also might get a new job soon if all goes well, so we'll see about that when it happens later on in the month.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's become a habit now that I'm posting here once every few days lol.

While this happened the other day, I got to log on to New Leaf, did some stuff, chat with my villagers, and went to the museum to be reminded of when I donated the stuff there (a lot of them were from 2015). I even went on to play Puzzle League and managed to beat a high score despite not touching the minigame in months! I forgot how the music basically starts to freak out as the blocks get closer to the top lol.
Had a very nice sleep.
Got some stuff I needed from the grocery store. Admittedly, I forgot to buy ketchup which is kind of a bummer, but I'll tough it out for the next few days. At least I didn't forget the rest of the things I needed!
There's a mall in the area near the grocery store, so I took the opportunity to reserve Gran Turismo 7 (not to be confused with pre-ordering) to be able to buy it on release day!
I played GT Sport and completed a couple of races. According to my calculations, it seems very unlikely for me to finish all the endurance races before Friday. I ain't pulling an all-nighter for this okay lol.
I got around to drawing stuff again. Since it's been a while that I've tackled a specific area, my skills are a bit rusty. No biggie, because it's making me happy regardless.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m painting a vase I got from a op shop ( thrift store) to match my house colour theme and I’m covered in paint eating olives out of a jar with chopsticks


----------



## Midoriya

Had a great day despite being tired!

- Got some stuff done for my new job.
- Hung out with a friend.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks win again, knocking off the Los Angeles Lakers 109-104!!  They've gone 21-7 in their last 28 games, which means they've won three times as many games as they've lost in that span.  I can tell they were really fighting for this victory too.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Paying off the loan in ACNH (for the 500th time)


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Had a great day despite being tired!
> 
> - Got some stuff done for my new job.
> - Hung out with a friend.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks win again, knocking off the Los Angeles Lakers 109-104!!  They've gone 21-7 in their last 28 games, which means they've won three times as many games as they've lost in that span.  I can tell they were really fighting for this victory too.


They were really fighting for it, it was awesome!! So proud of the win, yet again!!


----------



## xara

currently posting this from a transit bus as someone started a fire in my building again and everyone had to evacuate. i’m not sure when we’ll be able to go back inside, but i’m grateful that we’re all relatively unharmed. the stairwell was completely filled with smoke and getting out was really hard. 

but otherwise, my day was pretty decent!

• cuddled with my kitten. 


Spoiler: babyyyy











• created some more chibi-style art! it’s still not my best work, but i think i’ve figured out a way to improve the eyes at least! i’m just happy that i’m slowly getting back into doing art; i’ve missed it. :’)
• watched _external sunshine of the spotless mind_ for the first time! it was really weird and not at all like what i was expecting, but i enjoyed it!
• watched 2 tiktoks that made me laugh.
• discovered a new favourite edit from one of my favourite shows.
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The temperature made it up to a comfortable 70 degrees today and it was clear and sunny.
- I sat through nearly 7 hours of meetings today and didn't get a headache thanks to switching from a headset to earbuds.
- The work week is officially more than half way over now.
- My dog was being extra cute and lovable this evening when he snuggled with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've made plans to hang out w my new friend this saturday, they live only a few min away and we're gonna ride bikes and hang out for a while so while I'm feeling quite a bit of anxiety (cause I don't know what to expect) I'm also so excited!! it's gonna get up to almost 70 degrees on saturday so it'll be a perfect day to hang out! ^o^


----------



## vinnie

I got to hang out with my best friends today, we chilled for a bit. 
It was super warm outside for once. 
I won a plushie from a claw machine. It's the Hairy Potato Cat from Exploding Kittens. Idk why, but I think he's precious. 
I'm taking lessons to learn French


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I finally got to talk to my therapist and he understood everything I was going though. The best advice he said was "Sadly it doesn't seem like things are getting better, people have become way too sensitive and its hard to even open up because those people never experience depression like you do. The best thing to do is to do things that you feel comfortable with and cut out those toxic people from your life because you deserve better than they do" I felt a bit better after hearing that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Oh look! I didn't skip a day this time. 

My dad fixed the oven in the kitchen! It was actually broken for months meaning we couldn't get to bake food for some time. It turns out the igniter needed to be replaced and the oven works just fine like before!
Played GT Sport and completed a race event.
I watched this video made by someone of a Formula 1 2021 season recap in the form of humour and funny memes sprinkled throughout the video. It's made even funnier when you understand the entire context for each race lol. I was also surprised to see a couple of references to Ace Combat and a pinch of Deltarune (remember getting the banana for potassium? That was the reference).
I had baked salmon for dinner along with baked potatoes now that the oven is fixed. Very tasty indeed.
I made some more progress in my drawing! It's coming along nicely and I should be able to start colouring tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

I finished my last shift at my current job!  I'll be starting my dream career job in a couple weeks, and I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## Merielle

We had an unexpected power outage this morning that lasted through about mid-afternoon, and while it did throw off my plans for the day, my mom and I did get to go see my aunt as a result!  It was nice getting to see her and her kitties, some of whom were feeling extra cuddly today.


----------



## xara

today was my 20th birthday!! it wasn’t the most exciting or eventful day, but it was a lot better than i was expecting it to be and i’m happy. thank you so much to everyone who took the time to wish me a happy birthday — i appreciate ya’ll so, so much. 

• all of the birthday wishes i received today made me so incredibly happy. thank you again, everyone. <3
• along with several lovely birthday wishes, i also received some amazing art from some of my friends!! i wasn’t expecting anyone to draw me anything at all, but i’m so, so grateful and happy, and  i absolutely love all of the artwork i received.


Spoiler: look how talented my friends are <3



thank you so much again @S.J., @Roxxy and @Blink. for taking time out of your day to make something for me. i genuinely love the art you guys made for me so, so much, and i’ll treasure it forever. you guys are way too good to me, but i appreciate you more than i know how to express, and i can’t believe how talented you 3 are. 










• @Blink. also sent me some tasty cake collectibles. thank you again, bby, i lob you.
• the thing that i ordered on saturday arrived in the mail today, along with the jack skellington hoodie my mom ordered me for my birthday!! it got stuck somewhere for a while, so we weren’t sure when/if it would arrive, but i’m super happy that it came on my birthday! i love the design of it, the material is pretty nice, and it’s baggy on me in a way i like! i’m super grateful that my mom bought it for me.


Spoiler: the hoodie



i didn’t think to snap a picture of it before it got dark and i got into bed lol, but here’s what it looks like!






• my grandfather sent me $200 as my birthday present, which i’m super grateful for! i’ve been spending quite a bit of money lately, so i’m hoping to start saving up again. :’)
• cuddled with my kitten.
• had a pretty lovely birthday dinner! i had chicken alfredo with spinach, tomatoes and a piece of garlic bread, which was pretty tasty! for dessert, i enjoyed a slice of ice-cream cake from dairy queen and a slice of white chocolate cheesecake with chocolate sauce, both of which were pretty tasty as well!


Spoiler: my birthday cake










• watched mike birbiglia’s “_the new one_” netflix comedy special with my mom and laughed a bit.
• discovered a new favourite edit from one of my favourite shows.
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
• ended the day by smoking a joint outside in pretty nice weather. it wasn’t too cold (i could still feel my hands after 20+ mins lol) and it was lightly snowing, which made for a pretty nice vibe. it was nice to get outside and spend some time by myself, even if it was just for 20 minutes.


----------



## deana

Today was a pretty good day. Work was pleasant and the day went by pretty quickly. I was finally able to buy part of my mom's birthday present (a necklace) and it was unexpectedly on sale! I also decided to finally buy and download the Happy Home Paradise DLC. Way late to the party, I know lol. I enjoy it a lot so far and made my first vacation home for Roscoe (after Eloise and her reading room of course).

I also have some pretty exciting stuff happening this weekend that I am super looking forward to


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Talked to my mom today, she finally got the present I ordered for her for her birthday and she loves it!
 Did some cleaning today, I know it's lame but it always makes me feel better!
 Thought of a cool idea for a circle bag I'll hopefully eventually make!
 There's a really pretty sunset right now!
 Dinner is gonna be rad!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I am currently washing my blanket and fitted sheet, so they should be clean whenever I sleep tonight.
⬥ I’m having lots of fun with Pokémon Brilliant Diamond. I’m so happy that Totodile is available in this game. Hopefully he is available in one of the new games releasing at the end of this year. (If he is, I’d pay top TBT for one.)
⬥ My tax return was direct deposited into my bank account last night. It was less than I’d imagined, but I’m happy to have it regardless. 
⬥ I am off work today and planning on watching some more MHA. 
⬥ I legitimately feel that 2022 is going to be my year.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Just got my Majora's Mask-themed signature done by @Mr_Keroppi and I love it so much!! It was such a great start to my morning. :]


----------



## hakutaku

I've been enjoying getting back into Pokemon Platinum! I started it last November but took a break from playing. Anyway I beat Cynthia yesterday, and I've been having fun with the post-game today. This is the first time I've actually put any effort into the Battle Frontier haha.

Also have a week off uni and have plans to get lunch with my friend on saturday


----------



## gigii

@Antonio  gave me 1k tbt for free!
and @S.J. made art for meeee


----------



## Autumn247

I've been getting on the treadmill most days.
The store had canned cat food, a lot of it.  I was surprised because canned cat food is hard to find everywhere due to the shipping problems with COVID and the aluminum can shortage.  So I grabbed a few cans for my kitty today.  She had some salmon pate and enjoyed it 
I bought a bunch of music on iTunes.  I love getting new music.  I've been listening to music almost nonstop for 4 days, it seems to be the only thing helping my severe anxiety lately about things going on in the world.
I watched a very sweet episode of Pokémon X and Y on the Pokémon TV app.  It was the one where Ash and everyone go into that abandoned mansion they think is haunted but it's Espurr that is there because it wants to give the pendant it has back to the lady who gave it to them.  The lady passed away since then and Espurr didn't know why she wasn't there anymore.  It was sad but it had a happy ending 
I took some ibuprofen and it finally gave me some relief to a really bad toothache I've been having the past few days, I was up most of the night with it.  It really hurts.  But I should be able to go to the dentist tomorrow to get an exam and antibiotics if I need them. This is the only time I've ever really looked forward to a dentist appointment because I've really been in a lot of pain and I just want the issue taken care of.
Also, my sisters birthday is tomorrow.  I sent her an amazon eGift card, and am getting her a birthday card and some chocolates too


----------



## KittenNoir

I know this isn't today but I am still happy about it this morning  but I saw the new batman movie last night it was amazing all the batman fans out there you must go see it when you can


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My mother made homemade Chicken Alfredo for dinner!!!
I played some ACNL today and Bunnie gave me her photo for like the billionth time lol! She asked for fruit and I gave her a *PERFECT* cherry!
I finished all of my "End of Grade/Year" predictors! They are 4 really long tests on each subject that predict what you will get on the finals.
My mother said that because me and my brother always do so good she is going to surprise us! She told me that she is getting me a microphone, a video editor, and a capture card for my Wii U and Switch! I can make my videos even better! (Its one of those fancy 60fps 1080p thingies! I still don't know what that is but I am excited!!!)
I played outside because the weather was FAB!
I did my online exercise class today and it was very tiring but atleast it will make sure that I stay super happy and active!
I made a new signature today for someone  I HAVE A SIGNATURE SHOP #SHAMELESS PLUG
I get to have a happy sleep tonight knowing that TOMORROW IS FRI-YAY! (I also finished all of my school work for today!!)


----------



## Shawna

* Sent my commission payment to @Blink. 

* Did an ACNH trade with a very close online friend

* Me, my dad, and my brother should be going out to eat for lunch tomorrow, so I am looking forward to that. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was beautiful and warm again today.
- I made an appointment to get my car inspected in a few weeks, so that's one less thing for me to worry about.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here's my post for today!

I made more progress in my drawing. The colouring is all finished now so all I have to do is some shading and other details I want to add at the last minute for some reason lol.
I got my second dose of the vaccine against covid! I know the recommended time between doses is eight weeks, but the place I'm planning to go to requires two shots plus two weeks to be considered fully vaccinated. The absolute minimum is 21 days, but I waited for a few more days just to be safe. Regardless of whether my plans will go through or not, it's great to have stronger immunity against the virus. I always like to think of my immune system being buffed big time to kick covid's rear end lol.
Gran Turismo 7 is literally coming out tomorrow! Words can't describe how excited I am right now. Apparently, a lot of people got their hands on the game early even up to a week before the official release. I've already had to tread the internet carefully to not spoil myself, especially since some of the YouTubers I regularly watch are uploading content related to the game. Once the game store opens, I'm buying it immediately after reserving it a couple of days in advance. No, I'm not gonna drive like a maniac on the way there lol.
I played GT Sport and completed the last mission challenge I held off for a while. Because of this, I got a handful of prize cars I haven't had before due to golding all of the challenges. It also resulted in the game credits being shown at the end, which feels like a nice send-off before moving on to Gran Turismo 7. Honestly, I'm a little sad that I'm leaving GT Sport behind in the meantime since I've only had it for a couple of months now. Perhaps in the future, I'll revisit it again to just have a good time. I had a lot of fun playing it and even had a small taster of the online scene. More importantly, I discovered lots of great menu music to listen to and playing it while I drive on the roads. Whenever I hear it, I always think of going through menus, dealerships, and creating my liveries. Here's one of the many soundtracks I've listened to that are great in my opinion: _Repetitive Manufacturing by Yasuhisa Inoue_


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've spent like the last 3 hours just indulging in my special interest (right now it's all the characters I created for a weird Super Mario fanfic I attempted to write in 2012, can't believe that was a decade ago lmao) and it's been such a great time


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in.
- Played some Genshin Impact.
- Ordered groceries.  
- Did a lot of laundry.
- Got other tasks done.
- Set up something for my new job.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks won yet again!  They defeated the Golden State Warriors 122-113 and won the season series against them.  Luka Doncic had 41 points, 10 rebounds, and 9 dimes.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I got to sleep in.
> - Played some Genshin Impact.
> - Ordered groceries.
> - Did a lot of laundry.
> - Got other tasks done.
> - Set up something for my new job.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks won yet again!  They defeated the Golden State Warriors 122-113 and won the season series against them.  Luka Doncic had 41 points, 10 rebounds, and 9 dimes.


On fireeee!!! It's so awesome watching them win like this!! Takes me back to the days of Dirk. Love that guy.


----------



## xara

my day was pretty boring yet again, but it wasn’t a bad day!

• talked to my doctor on the phone about the ‘incident’ that happened last week. she was very supportive, and the phone call went well. she even wished me a happy belated birthday! 
• cuddled with my kitten, alize. <3
• watched _a daughter’s nightmare_ for the first time. it definitely didn’t make my favourites list, and the script was pretty weird at times, but giving new tv shows/movies a try always makes me happy.
• got a smoothie from booster juice.
• tried la fournée dorée’s pretzel buns for the first time. they’re not bad!
• got the $200 that my grandfather sent me for my birthday from the bank.
• watched some tiktoks that made me laugh.
• tidied up my room a bit.


----------



## BakaRina

My copy of Laid Back Camp vol. 8 came in today and now I have every book that's been released as of currently and can't wait for the next one in April, provided it doesn't get delayed. Watched some more episodes of the show I'm watching and reorganized my island up a bit to make it look nice. It was somewhat busy day, but I'm happy I did quite a bit with what I wanted.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Had some avocado spread on toast for breakfast, it didn't taste very great but avocados are super healthy for you and I'm glad I'm trying new foods. For breakfast I also had a yummy smoothie that has lots of superfoods and veggies in it so it's easier to get my vitamins that way.
- Then I got rescued by beloved hero of TBT @/Midoriya who volunteered to help me get the rest of the game-exclusive Pokemon I need for my Pokedex that I've been missing for like a year since I didn't have online back then, now I can finally get shiny charm  (YAY! I wanna breed a "banana"[shiny] Tympole )
- We got my favorite food, pizza today it's my favorite kind too.
- I got to have a conversation with @/xSuperMario64x today, talking to him makes me feel very relaxed and he gives me happy vibes 
- @/Mr_Keroppi said he will start working on my signature request soon 
- I drew some more today and I'm gonna start drawing some more once I'm done typing this, I'm so happy I figured out to place reference images next to the canvas on Krita now, before I used to have a tab/my folders open in the background and I would switch back and forth from looking at the reference and then drawing it was super annoying and now the struggle is finally over.
- I found a hilarious Christmas avatar and username title idea that I'm hyped to use for Christmas, too bad I need to wait like almost a year to use it, I'm probably gonna use it in July then


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Found an online puzzle site with *daily slitherlink puzzles*! So addictive and fun to solve. 

Also, I'm in love with the amazing work *this Japanese paper cutting artist* does! I only discovered his Instagram and Twitter earlier this week. Have I been living under a rock!? It's hard enough to cut small details into paper but he does it so well with leaves. The super cute little scenes he makes always puts a smile on my face to see them.


----------



## hakutaku

The weather here has been lovely, and it's not supposed to rain again until Thursday next week!   

I basically finished most of the post-game in Pokemon Platinum last night, I caught all three of the lake guardians, explored the entirety of the post-game island, completed the Stark Mountain event, and caught Heatran. I've had Platinum for over 10 years but never actually got that far into the game before


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in.
- Finished folding my clothes and putting them away.
- I'm headed to something for my new job soon.
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight.
- Our two kitties, Lulu and Maybellene, are being very sweet!  



Spoiler: kitty cats


----------



## vinnie

The school I went to won state champs in boys basketball today!
I went shopping again and got a few things including a pencil for sketching (finally), more plushies, and 2 new books ^-^
I got to sleep in this morning


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a relatively easy day at work and got everything that was important completed.
- I'm getting close to the end of the book I'm reading, which is bittersweet because I'm really enjoying it. But there are still plenty more books in the series so I'm a long way from being truly done.
- I was going through Crunchyroll's shows and found a new anime that I hadn't heard of before but it sounds intriguing. I'm planning to start it tomorrow and I hope it's good. It's called Shadows House in case anyone is interested.
- Today is Friday and I have the whole weekend to hopefully rest and relax.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I had a very lovely time playing MK8 online with my dear friend today  we had a fun chat, too.

On my way home from work, I saw some cute birdies splashing in a rain puddle 

I'm spending my weekend in Connecticut with family. It should be a pleasant time and break from work.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had an amazing day at work despite it being busy. 
⬥ I love how the forum background is green because it’s clarification that winter is finally gone.
⬥ I’m happy because my friend caught me a Mudkip for Brilliant Diamond, as well.
⬥ Croconaw’s walking animation in this game is adorable!!! This is a high level Croconaw carrying an Everstone.
_(I don’t know how to upload a video, though...)


Spoiler: Croconaw









_


----------



## VanitasFan26

1. I unlocked the Nook Shopping app in ACNH now I can start doing the Restart process
2. I managed to find favorite snack at Wal-Mart that is Flamin' Hot Cheetos (seriously most of my local stories nearby didn't have it) 
3. I lost a lot of weight I am at 273.4 since I've been cutting down on calories and drinking a lot of water every single day


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> 2. I managed to find favorite snack at Wal-Mart that is Flamin' Hot Cheetos (seriously most of my local stories nearby didn't have it)


Have you tried the baked version of the Flamin’ Hot Cheetos? They’re a healthier alternative, but I personally think they taste so much better than the original. I rarely ever see the baked ones. Thankfully, my local gas station _does_ carry them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> Have you tried the baked version of the Flamin’ Hot Cheetos? They’re a healthier alternative, but I personally think they taste so much better than the original. I rarely ever see the baked ones. Thankfully, my local gas station _does_ carry them.


No I haven't seen it but when I do I'll give the a try. If you ask what type of hot cheetos I got its the Party Size version and I paid only $4.34 (I'm American) for it. I haven't had hot cheetos in a month because of the supply issues that have been going on after Covid.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Now that Gran Turismo 7 has _finally_ been released, I went out to buy the game and spent a few hours playing it! Apparently, I got some bonus credits and three cars that I can redeem. Needless to say, I'm liking it so far. Is it silly that I ended up shedding a few tears when the *intro* came up? It's absolutely beautiful as it oozes passion for cars. Oh, it also happens to be the 25th anniversary of the Gran Turismo series ever since it started way back in 1997. It's great to see how far it's come. 


Spoiler: Game cover








Anyway, I thought I'd show it along with the other ones in the series. Please ignore the mess on the PSP case, we got it second-handed years ago lol. Sadly, I don't have 1 and 2, but I have extremely vague memories of playing it by driving up to a wall in reverse for whatever reason. I'm very glad that my dad got me a PS4 at the start of 2022 and that 7 would be out for the system as well (PS5s are still pretty rare and I refuse to pay scalped prices). Speaking of which, if it wasn't for my dad who got me into the series in the first place at a very young age, I most likely wouldn't be talking about cars at all. So I'd like to thank him for that. 





Spoiler:  For those who are curious about what cars are featured in each cover for whatever reason



Gran Turismo 3
Admittedly, I have no idea what car is featured here. According to a couple of sources, the car featured is an *Acura CL 3.2 Type S*! Here's the *back for a better view*. Fun fact: In other regions, more specifically the PAL version, the *box art is different*.

Gran Turismo 4
Perhaps the best game in the series! Anyway, the car featured here is a *2005 Ford GT*!

Gran Turismo PSP
I'm pretty sure it's a *Chevrolet Corvette C6*.

Gran Turismo 5
Thanks to its iconic gullwing doors, this car is a *2009 Mercedes SLS AMG*!

Gran Turismo 6
For years, I thought it was a Nissan 350Z. Boy was I wrong. The correct answer is the *Chevrolet Corvette C7 Stingray*!

Gran Turismo Sport
It's a *2015 Mercedes AMG GT-S*!

Gran Turismo 7
This is an interesting one. Both cars shown here are just concepts meaning they pretty much only function in the virtual world. The one in blue is a *Porsche Vision Gran Turismo* while the one in red is a *Mazda RX Vision GT3*!


----------



## Shawna

* Ate at Olive Garden with my dad and my brother

* Went to the market afterwards and my dad got some snacks

* Texted with an IRL friend


----------



## xara

today was a really good day. 

• cuddled with alize, and she rubbed her head against my chin and let me kiss her on the head again! we’re actually cuddling right now as well. 
• received some surprise tbt from @Mr_Keroppi! i wasn’t expecting it at all, but it made me smile and i really appreciate it! <3
• a major issue i’ve been having for almost 2 years now has finally been resolved!! it’s such a huge weight off my shoulders and i just... i can’t believe it’s finally over. 
• had 2 sausage, egg and cheese sandwiches from tim hortons for lunch. they were delicious like always!
• a major assignment i did for school a few weeks ago was returned to me marked today, and my teacher said it was excellent work!
• got 4 bottles of voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda!) from the store.
• tidied up my room a bit.
• started playing new horizons again after a long hiatus.
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.


----------



## Merielle

Haven't been posting here too regularly lately, but I've been doing alright! ^^
☾ I woke up in a good, relaxed mood this morning and pretty much stayed that way throughout the day!
☾ I put my Cardia Beckford and Shino Akitsu buttons on my bag! Can't wait to show off these cool gals a little.  Also I never even realized that the buttons are almost the exact same color??


Spoiler: otome heroine lilac






the ita-bag-ification of my purse


☾ Also happy that I finally got started on volume 8 of _Durarara!!_ too!  Even if there's one part in particular that I'm really dreading LOL


----------



## BakaRina

I went to the movie theaters today and watched The Batman movie that came out today. It's a good movie but it certainly dragged on for quite a bit. I also watched more episodes of Detective Conan and started to watch the first movie of the series today, so that was nice. Preordered my copy of Rune Factory 5 and I'm very excited to play it this month once it's out! Only a few weeks to go.


----------



## Shawna

My art trade from @jadetine came in tonight and AHHHHHHHHHH I LOOOOOOOOOVE IT <333333 

Perfect timing too because I had a hectic night and needed to restore some braincells. ppp


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I got the hidden pumpkin bazooka to go with my pumpkin armor in Monster Hunter Rise. It doesn't use the ammo I like, but I may be on track to get mushroom stuff. The corn gun lance eludes me though. I love the joke weapons and such. They are fun and functional.


----------



## hakutaku

Met up with my friend at a cafe this afternoon! We got waffles, mine were lemon + sugar flavour, and also had a chai tea latte  It was great to catch up with him since I haven't seen him since January. I wore my new black tennis skirt out for the first time since it was finally warm enough.
 Came home to find my mum had brought me back some of my fav snacks from shopping at the supermarket bakery, a hot cross bun with jam + cream and a carrot cake slice. Overall it's been a nice, sunny day!


----------



## Alienfish

Bought a new pair of slippers. I loved my hello kitty ones but they were getting weary and dirty even if you wash them so time to get new ones, Kuromame ones! Also cleaned out my wardrobe for stuff to give to second hand shops, and also folded and sorted my wardrobe a bit. Got a new tote bag for carrying things and for shopping, "Bookish cats". Super cute and a must for library people


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox I think my family and I are finally headed to a Mavs game this season this afternoon!  They better win!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> @Foreverfox I think my family and I are finally headed to a Mavs game this season this afternoon!  They better win!!


AHH that's AWESOME!! If you do, I hope you have a great time and that they continue their win streak!!


----------



## vinnie

I've been taking French lessons on Duolingo most of the day, but I stopped for a little while to play Minecraft with my brothers. 
I fed my cats and they snuggled with me for a bit.
I drew Corpse because I love him and I was bored lol.
Here's a picture of one of my cats, Freddie  He's a sweetheart <3


----------



## KittenNoir

I am having breakfast with my mum this morning at a new café I keep telling her about  It's sooooo good I can't wait for her to enjoy it


----------



## Shawna

Ate tacos for a late lunch ^^


----------



## Autumn247

Took 2 walks outside today 
Had a nice nap with my kitty snuggled up with me 
Decided to start drawing again.  It was a little frustrating, I haven't drawn in 3 years, and my drawings look really bad in comparison to what they used to look like.  They were never the best but they were pretty decent.  I have a lot of practicing to do.  But I think this will be good for me, another good coping skill to use.
I caught a bunch of Pokémon in Legends Arceus last night, I'm currently in the Crimson Mirelands.  Kind of procrastinating till I eventually have to calm Ursaluna down 
The cat carrier I ordered was delivered yesterday.  My cat LOVES it, like she seriously keeps jumping in it throughout the day and sitting in it purring.  So I hope that means it won't be difficult to get her in it when I eventually take her to the vet to be spayed.  
I read for a couple hours yesterday which is good because I've been struggling to focus lately


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> AHH that's AWESOME!! If you do, I hope you have a great time and that they continue their win streak!!



The Dallas Mavericks ended up winning against the Sacramento Kings 114-113!  It was epic!!!  I got a Luka Doncic shirt even though he wasn't playing tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some really good sleep last night, which I needed, and I got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today. I got to stay and relax most of the day.
- The weather was simply gorgeous. I couldn't have asked for a better day temperature-wise.
- I started my new anime, Shadows House, today and I'm liking it so far.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch for a little while this evening.
- After a stressful couple of days, I'm starting to de-stress a little bit.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings won their game last night and honestly after these last few disappointing seasons, I’m happy to see them playing this well. I’m honestly convinced first place in the weak Pacific might actually be up for grabs. Wishful thinking, lol?
⬥ I had Welch’s grape juice for the first time yesterday and it did not disappoint. It’s very grapey. And just because I felt like taking a picture…


Spoiler: VERY PURPLE









⬥ I had some KFC delivered tonight and it was good! 
⬥ I think I’ll catch up on some MHA before I go sleep.


----------



## Bluelady

-Today was my day off.
-Mom and I went shopping together. We haven’t done this in months.
-She insisted on paying for my clothes.
-We went to try this new cafe(?), called Mochinut. I bought a milk tea boba and half a dozen of mochi donuts.


----------



## dizzy bone

dizzy bone said:


> I adopted my coworkers cat, who was previously the “office cat”, because he couldn’t take her back to Korea with him when he quit. I’ve been working on slowly getting my cat-hating beagle to accept her for about a month now.. and this week I’ve finally made substantial progress!! After lots of face time together sharing treats from behind my door, today she was able to spend a whole hour inside my room with the cat without barking or growling. I’m excited for them to be able to be near each other without constant supervision but I know I have to be patient and take it slow. But the future looks bright


I just wanted to post an update on this because it made me feel like a happy mom reaching another milestone with her kids... for 2 months I've been letting my beagle (Louie) into my room to be with my cat (Cat) and they can get along now with no big incidents. I can even take naps with them in my room and leave them unsupervised while I shower. But today I opened the door and let Cat roam the whole house for the first time. I was worried Louie would think Cat was coming into her territory or something, especially when we went into my brother's room (where my dog spends 80% of her time), but she followed behind her the whole time and just let Cat explore. I'm so proud  My beagle is VERY easily excitable and has chased cats her whole life so I never thought I'd see the day where she can coexist with a cat hehe.


----------



## Midoriya

Also happy today because I donated some money to the UN humanitarian relief for Ukraine tonight.  It wasn't a lot, but it's all I can afford right now.  It's absolutely terrible what's going on there...


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play some more DQVII! Can't believe this game got me to cry over a worm. 
☾ Carmen showed up in my campsite in New Leaf today, so I played games with her until I was able to get the rest of the campsite-exclusive items I was missing!  It took a while to get everything, but I multi-tasked and got to catch up with some streams/watch some Youtube with my parents too.
☾ I finally recharged my Switch after not touching it for some time, checked out the new NSO missions, and got myself some of the ACNH icon elements!! Currently using Celia for my icon; I love her look.  
☾ And since I needed to play a game with online functionality for one of the missions, I went back into Minecraft Dungeons for the first time in ages and cleared Colossal Rampart!  I had a few too many close calls, but I managed to pull through in the end.  Even if I had to totally cheese the last boss.


----------



## BakaRina

I managed to complete the fossil section of my museum today and now I've completed the paintings/statue, fossil and my fish sections. There're still the remaining ones I need to do, but I'm in no rush to get them done. I also renewed my PS Plus membership today so that I can play online with other people again. It was a good thing that the 12-month plan went on sale this month so that I can save a little money on it. I mainly brought it because I wanted to play Pubg Battleground again as I always seem to think fondly of it as I enjoy playing it with strangers (though there are the rare times that there would be a player killer on the team and ruin everything for the others).


----------



## KittenNoir

I took my mum out to breakfast this morning to the new café and she loved it 

It as been raining all day so I have been receiving so many kitty cuddles   

I am have messaged my mum to collect all my ds and 3ds games so I can pick them up after work as I really want to get back into playing my 3ds.


----------



## Shawna

* My dad got French fries for me to eat throughout the day 

* My commission from @Blink. came in today and and it is gorgeous!


----------



## vinnie

My mom made homemade fried chicken, tasted like I was at Chik-fil-A
Rosie apparently had kittens in our woods. I went outside today and saw about 4 kittens running around to my surprise. I'm not upset about that lol
I snuggled with my other 2 kitties
Read some books and finished the Angels of Death manga series


----------



## Autumn247

I beat the Elite Four and Cynthia in Pokémon Shining Pearl today, just barely. lol  That Garchomp is strong 
I got motivation to play ACNH again after feeling burnt out on it for awhile.  I designed a vacation home and the restaurant in HHP
Finished reading a book and started another one
It rained today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work and got to sleep in today.
- I enjoyed what could be the last day of nice weather for a while. It was warm and sunny. It's supposed to stay reasonably warm but rain throughout the entirety of next week.
- I had a nice day today and nothing major really happened to stress me out.
- My back is feeling better again after resting for a few days.
- I watched another episode of Shadows House today and the newest episode of Attack on Titan.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.


----------



## Beanz

i’m happy because i ordered a huion h580x drawing tablet and some other stuff with the christmas money i saved. it’s going to be my first drawing tablet since i currently use procreate on my phone with my finger to make all my art, i’m sadly going to have to wait a week for it to ship to my house. i also went bowling with some of my friends and while i was away, my mom bought the eilish perfume for me. my family and i just watched encanto and it was a good movie, i understand the hype for it now.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I started working today a few hours early. I did have to take a break and walk to the adjacent gas station to get a drink, though. I just wish I didn’t have to take a thirty minute break for that, lol. I’ll make sure to come prepared with more to drink. It was a little hot out today.
⬥ I actually had a really nice day at work with the other dishwasher, who was there with me for a few hours because I started early. We just talked about Pokémon and other random stuff. She’s the one I got a bunch of BDSP Pokémon from.
⬥ I made it to Monday which is my favorite day to work. My paychecks are actually more for this job because they aren’t taking taxes out for some reason. That probably means I’ll owe money next year but oh, well. I’m _really_ enjoying the paychecks.  Work not taking taxes out is actually something I wanted to try, so I am kind of happy about this, _lowkey._
⬥ I’m bringing a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks to work tomorrow!! That would be good with the nice weather!


----------



## xara

my weekend was pretty boring, but it wasn’t bad! i spent most of it sleeping and playing nh, and am now ending it by smoking a joint, so i’d say i had a fairly nice weekend. 

*yesterday (03/05)*
• cuddled with my kitten. 


Spoiler: i love her <3








• watched 2 tiktoks that made me laugh.
• tried nanaimo bar aero truffles for the first time. they didn’t taste like nanaimo bars to me, but they were still pretty good!
• did some self-care.

*today (03/06)*
• slept well last night.
• tidied up my room a bit.
• cuddled with my kitten, alize. <3
• finally designed a few easter/spring collectible lineups i like!! i probably won’t display them until this year’s easter event/egg hunt starts, but i’ve been struggling with designing an easter lineup for a while now, so i’m happy that i finally did it! i need more eggs. 


Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I had Welch’s grape juice for the first time yesterday and it did not disappoint. It’s very grapey. And just because I felt like taking a picture…
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VERY PURPLE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432635


i love welch’s grape juice! it’s so good lol.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to make some more good progress in DQVII today!  I'm leaving off on an interesting note, so I'm definitely looking forward to my next chance to play.
☾ I re-organized the About section of my profile!  I was starting to feel like it was a bit all over the place, and it was probably due for a little re-do anyway.


----------



## KittenNoir

I picked up all mine and my sisters DS and 3DS games from my parents house today and now I can play them all on my days off


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Midoriya said:


> Also happy today because I donated some money to the UN humanitarian relief for Ukraine tonight.  It wasn't a lot, but it's all I can afford right now.  It's absolutely terrible what's going on there...


that's really awesome that you did that, I really want to donate money but I'm quite literally broke. I know keeping them in my thoughts won't really change anything but I haven't stopped thinking about the people of Ukraine since this whole thing started. hopefully I can donate some money soon.


I'm happy about quite a few things!

Saturday:
- I got to hang out with my new friend and we talked for 5 hours, not even exaggerating. I could've talked longer but it was getting late. would love to hang out w them again soon 

Yesterday:
- it was really nice outside and my dog and I spent basically all day in the backyard
- I got a metric ton of dead/overgrown plants pulled out of the yard and it looks 7392 times better than it did out there. there are more plants to cut but the weather is bad today so I'm gonna wait til it warms up again

Today:
- been playing SMG1 on the switch and while I think I still like Galaxy 2 more it's been really fun!
- my mom is finally having her surgery done today, after waiting for like 4 months. I know she's kinda worried bc it's all in her nose but I really hope it clears up the issues she's been having.
- I have the house to myself for a while
- in a bit I'm gonna go get my friend (whom I've known for years and years) and we're gonna play Mario kart and just chill for a while 
- really excited to start my new drawing projects for @/SheepVillager and @/BrokenSanity today!! also might work on my fanfic some more if I have the energy lol


----------



## Sophie23

I saw uncharted at the Cinema yesterday it was really really good


----------



## Alienfish

Also technically the past two days, and I wrote about it in another thread, but so happy finding those old manga magazine issues!

And while I don't trust FedEx, more like FartEx, I'm glad they could find some solution to my package.


----------



## Autumn247

It's a rainy day, I love rainy days
I made it through a really bad panic attack last night and was able to eventually get to sleep, I woke up today feeling a lot better
My replacement remote for my TV is being delivered today.  I literally have not had a remote for my TV I use for gaming for 3 years, it's so annoying because that's the only way to control the volume so I've rarely used my Xbox One X in the past few years because of that but now that I can actually control the volume and hear things I will be a lot more motivated to get into some games again on there!   I don't know why I waited this long to buy a replacement.  
I bought an authentic piece of art from Redd in ACNH today 
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out


----------



## Plume

I've been in a good mood lately c: maybe it's the weather? plus my partner is feeling better after months of illness and just seeing him in a good mood improves my mood~
I finally got around to visiting this art supply re-use shop nearby and it was extra cool! I got a bunch of vintage fabric for $2...I think I'll go back one of these days for some used frames and how-to-draw books...also music from the Pixies and Built to Spill was playing while I shopped, so that's a plus!
I have extra time to work on my art stuff today!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am on my way to go pick my mum up for a day of Op Shopping ( Thrift Shop) I am hoping to find some Nintendo ds games  Wish me luck guys !!!!!


----------



## hakutaku

I finished my 3000 word essay!  It's due on Friday so I'll probably spend the rest of the week editing it lol


----------



## TheDuke55

I nursed a avocado tree back to health and its starting to grow its leaves back. Starting to do all the things I kind of let get behind, wanted to do, and or just focus on myself and cut out the garbage out of my life (people and things that I am better off without)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a pretty easy day at work and was able to watch a training module that I've been wanting to get to for a while.
- The weather was still warm and the rain held off until this evening.
- We received a free extra order of fries with dinner tonight.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The power is out where I live, but for some obscure reason, there is a single outlet in the kitchen that still works despite the power being out everywhere else. This means I can charge my phone, at least. It just sucks because it’s DARK as heck. 
⬥ I was working today so luckily I didn’t have to deal with not having power the entire day. 
⬥ I went to see Keagan this morning and picked up a Mango Dragonfruit refresher from Starbucks to bring to work with me.


----------



## xara

my day was mostly uneventful, but it was good! i’m very much so ready for friday and the start of spring break, though. 

• alize rubbed her mouth and head against my nose and chin and let me kiss her on the head briefly again this morning! we also cuddled once i was done with school for the day. 
• speaking of school, today was my first day back after the ‘incident’ that happened 2 weeks ago. classes were decent and went by fairly quickly, and i’m proud of myself for attending all 3 of them! i’m also not as behind on assignments as i thought i was, which is a huge relief. :’)
• tidied up my room a bit.
• started watching _euphoria_ from the very beginning! i’ve watched 3/16 episodes so far and am loving it! everyone on the show is so insanely talented.
• did some self-care tasks.
• made some art for a friend of mine!! i’m honestly embarrassed of it because their art is... so much better than mine, but it’s the thought that counts, right? lol


----------



## Midoriya

My day was kind of rough and not the best, but

- I'm glad I got up and went to martial arts practice even though I wasn't feeling well in bed all day.
- I changed up my team in Genshin Impact and am starting to build Childe (when I previously thought I'd never use him before).
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Utah Jazz tonight 111-103 for their fifth straight win and are within a half game of them now for the four spot in the NBA West.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> My day was kind of rough and not the best, but
> 
> - I'm glad I got up and went to martial arts practice even though I wasn't feeling well in bed all day.
> - I changed up my team in Genshin Impact and am starting to build Childe (when I previously thought I'd never use him before).
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Utah Jazz tonight 111-103 for their fifth straight win and are within a half game of them now for the four spot in the NBA West.


These wins are just awesome!! I'm looking forward to them moving up,  I know they will!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't posted on the forums in general for the past couple of days, but here I am! Let's see if I can remember the happy stuff that happened since.

I went on a car stroll on March 6, 2022 with my mother and sister. Not only was the weather sunny, but the temperatures were fairly warm as well at around 15 degrees celsius! Anyway, I drove pretty far to places that I haven't been to before.
I played ACNH HHP and I finally got around to completing the school building! Yes, I'm slow as heck, but I'm getting stuff done. And I've been hearing things around here that I can remodel my villager's homes on my island after completing more client requests, so I'll be sure to do that!
Did some stuff on Inkscape and completed it! I tried combining shortcuts and tricks together and discovered more stuff that can help me save some time and not have to do so much tedious work.
I'm 95% done with my drawing! Shading is pretty much done, but now I gotta do the background which I didn't do from the beginning for some reason lol. Can't wait to finish it. 
And last, but _definitely_ not least, I've been having lots of fun playing Gran Turismo 7. The licence tests are challenging just like the older games which I quite like, despite the fact that there have been numerous times where I've missed the gold target time by a few _thousandths_ of a second. Yes, the margins are that small. Thankfully, I managed to overcome them and even saw a few memes from people struggling on those tests that I can totally relate to LOL. Another thing that amazed me is the weather system. Apparently, there's a weather radar you can toggle to see when the rain is coming and how intense it will be. In past games, the track will get wet, have less grip when driving, and that's all you have to worry about. In 7, you have to watch out for puddles. Drive over them and the car will start changing direction ever so slightly without any steering input. In some cases, it can make you spin out entirely. Basically speaking, I like how the wet conditions are dynamic and constantly changing which requires me to rethink my approach when driving than just going slowly. Though, my PS4 starts to sound like a jet when things get intense lol. There's a lot more, but I'll leave it here for now.


----------



## Shawna

Made a birthday gift for a friend <3


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am looking forward to playing Animal Crossing later in the day, and that kind of makes me happy. Another thing I am happy about is meeting a friend and my sister next week.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

My plants arrived! I've been waiting all day for them to be delivered. SO SO HAPPY. They are tillandsia or so-called airplants. They don't need soil to survive. Just light, water, air. I've been collecting them for 6 years. Today I received 3 plants but the big boy, the one I'm unreasonably excited about, is a T. Funky Billy which is a gorgeous hybrid between albida and funckiana. It's now hanging by my window where all my other tillandsia are. I can't stop looking at it. 


Spoiler: Funky Billy is home!


----------



## Rabirin

I'm going to a mexican restaurant today!


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping and got everything on my list
I got a hilarious picture of my cat while she was washing her feet, pictured below



Spoiler










I have an appointment with my therapist in a couple hours (over video)
A new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast came out today 
It's extremely windy and cold out so I'm staying in for the rest of the day in my warm apartment and reading
I got some of those frozen White Castle burgers, I love those
Got some Hershey's strawberry syrup to make strawberry milk


----------



## Alienfish

Got the two old manga magazinzes I ordered in the mail(mail dude was nice enough to not squeeze it thru the letterbox and instead put it outside the door), pretty cheap for being that good condition since they are from 2004 and 2006 respectively. Also had nachos for lunch which was good!


----------



## Holla

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Now that Gran Turismo 7 has _finally_ been released, I went out to buy the game and spent a few hours playing it! Apparently, I got some bonus credits and three cars that I can redeem. Needless to say, I'm liking it so far. Is it silly that I ended up shedding a few tears when the *intro* came up? It's absolutely beautiful as it oozes passion for cars. Oh, it also happens to be the 25th anniversary of the Gran Turismo series ever since it started way back in 1997. It's great to see how far it's come.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Game cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432475
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd show it along with the other ones in the series. Please ignore the mess on the PSP case, we got it second-handed years ago lol. Sadly, I don't have 1 and 2, but I have extremely vague memories of playing it by driving up to a wall in reverse for whatever reason. I'm very glad that my dad got me a PS4 at the start of 2022 and that 7 would be out for the system as well (PS5s are still pretty rare and I refuse to pay scalped prices). Speaking of which, if it wasn't for my dad who got me into the series in the first place at a very young age, I most likely wouldn't be talking about cars at all. So I'd like to thank him for that.
> View attachment 432474
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  For those who are curious about what cars are featured in each cover for whatever reason
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Turismo 3
> Admittedly, I have no idea what car is featured here. According to a couple of sources, the car featured is an *Acura CL 3.2 Type S*! Here's the *back for a better view*. Fun fact: In other regions, more specifically the PAL version, the *box art is different*.
> 
> Gran Turismo 4
> Perhaps the best game in the series! Anyway, the car featured here is a *2005 Ford GT*!
> 
> Gran Turismo PSP
> I'm pretty sure it's a *Chevrolet Corvette C6*.
> 
> Gran Turismo 5
> Thanks to its iconic gullwing doors, this car is a *2009 Mercedes SLS AMG*!
> 
> Gran Turismo 6
> For years, I thought it was a Nissan 350Z. Boy was I wrong. The correct answer is the *Chevrolet Corvette C7 Stingray*!
> 
> Gran Turismo Sport
> It's a *2015 Mercedes AMG GT-S*!
> 
> Gran Turismo 7
> This is an interesting one. Both cars shown here are just concepts meaning they pretty much only function in the virtual world. The one in blue is a *Porsche Vision Gran Turismo* while the one in red is a *Mazda RX Vision GT3*!



I haven't kept up with the series as I only have a PS One, but I definitely still have and have played Gran Turismo 2. I remember finding it crazy that it had to be split over two different discs. It's thanks to my Dad that I knew about it as well as he's the one that originally bought the PS One and game that he has since given to me.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2022



Autumn247 said:


> It's a rainy day, I love rainy days
> I made it through a really bad panic attack last night and was able to eventually get to sleep, I woke up today feeling a lot better
> My replacement remote for my TV is being delivered today.  I literally have not had a remote for my TV I use for gaming for 3 years, it's so annoying because that's the only way to control the volume so I've rarely used my Xbox One X in the past few years because of that but now that I can actually control the volume and hear things I will be a lot more motivated to get into some games again on there!   I don't know why I waited this long to buy a replacement.
> I bought an authentic piece of art from Redd in ACNH today
> A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out



Your favourite Pokemon Podcast doesn't happen to be It's Super Effective? I just finished listening to this week's episode and it always makes my day.  So I had to ask.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Holla said:


> I haven't kept up with the series as I only have a PS One, but I definitely still have and have played Gran Turismo 2. I remember finding it crazy that it had to be split over two different discs. It's thanks to my Dad that I knew about it as well as he's the one that originally bought the PS One and game that he has since given to me.


That's awesome! Really nice to hear that. Did you know that if you gently rub the blue disc (not the readable part obviously), you could smell burnt rubber or what they call "pit-stop smell"? It's been over 20 years since Gran Turismo 2 was released, so I'm not sure if it's still there on your disc. Try it out if you can and let me know if you smell something from it lol.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings are playing well?? We must have entered another dimension, lmao. I’m so happy with this team, though!
⬥ I found a website that I’m extremely happy about. I’ll spare y’all the details, but I’m actually really happy about this discovery. It’s a site where you buy things, that’s all I’ll say. _I’m hoping it’s legit._
⬥ I managed to get decent sleep last night, and the power came back on overnight, so I’m really happy that whatever was fixed. 
⬥ I’m on the way to see my favorite dog, Keagan. I’ll be able to watch some MHA whenever I come back.


----------



## Mary

I'm relaxing at my girlfriend's house today and she just made nachos <3


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm hanging out with a friend soon.
- Everything is all clear for me to start my new job on Monday!
- The Dallas Mavericks are 24-7 since December 31st, 2021.  I'm so happy they're playing really good basketball!


----------



## Foreverfox

Nicholas made his first friend today!! I'm so happy and so proud of him and I almost cried I was so happy and my heart melted.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just want to stop by and give thanks to @Firesquids and @TheDuke55.
A couple of months ago, on New Year’s Eve I was feeling very sad about not being able to get my dream house, and it meant a lot to me that you both replied.
It was definitely not the best day for me. 

Today I’m happy because………I got the house! That same house. I was starting to think it was not going to happen, but it did.


----------



## Firesquids

Bluebellie said:


> I just want to stop by and give thanks to @Firesquids and @TheDuke55.
> A couple of months ago, on New Year’s Eve I was feeling very sad about not being able to get my dream house, and it meant a lot to me that you both replied.
> It was definitely not the best day for me.
> 
> Today I’m happy because………I got the house! That same house. I was starting to think it was not going to happen, but it did.


Hey congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CylieDanny

I passed my final exam in Graphic Design, and Im over the moon, super happy and relived!! Id been stressing for days!!

Hard work, and sleepless nights paid off!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I had another fairly easy day at work. I got some more incidents cleaned out of my queue and both my boss and another leader recognized the efforts I've been putting in to get this done. I only have one incident left to analyze! (until the next one comes in...)
- I scheduled my dog's annual vet check-up for later this month. I now have every necessary appointment scheduled and I just need to get through them all. Why does everything come around in March?
- It stopped raining last night and was nice and sunny when I took my dog on his walk this afternoon. It's supposed to start raining again tonight and all through tomorrow, but I'll enjoy any reprieve I can get. The rain is the price of spring so I'll take it as long as the weather doesn't get too cold.
- The rain cleaned some of the bird poop off my car. That's a win.
- The birds and other animals are becoming more active since spring is coming. I saw a woodpecker today.
- Nacho fries are coming back to Taco Bell later this week. Can't wait to get some!


----------



## vinnie

The guy I've been I guess you could say "in love with" for the past few years _finally _made a move. 
My cats snuggled with me.
I drew some more for the comic I'm writing.
I got a new idea for a book, so I started brainstorming ideas for it.


----------



## BakaRina

I played online for most of the day, winning in a few matches in the games I were in, and I found my PS Vita after a while of trying to look for it so that I could start playing through some games I missed playing on it. I'm currently reading through one of the books I had brought last week and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. I'm happy I got the chance to buy it and read it for myself.


----------



## deana

So a while ago:


deana said:


> Might have the opportunity to adopt some cats which is exciting and also scary


And now...


Spoiler: it's a cat













My sister let me adopt one of her cats! I brought her home on Saturday and she is adjusting more to my house each day. I am so happy to have her here as my little fur companion  

The cat, my sister, and I used to all live together many years ago but the cat went with my sister when we parted. But now, she's back with me! Her name is Ninja and she is 11 years old.


----------



## Dim

Just got back from a Dream Theater concert! It was amazing!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some pre-orders in for some limited edition merch sets I've been eyeing for the past month or so!!  Had to use a proxy service to be able to order them at all, but I'm super excited; can't wait until it's time for them to come in. ;v; 
☾ Aishe has joined up with the party in DQVII!  Haven't played much further than that, but I like her already. c:
☾ Fall Guys added a new game mode today and I've been having so much fun with it, it's where most of my gaming time went today.  I wouldn't have imagined a stealth mechanic in this game, but it works surprisingly well! And managing to catch players who are still invisible is especially fun.


----------



## xara

another boring, yet decent day for me. just 3 more days to go until friday and the start of my spring break! 

• got 3x nook points.
• alize was very excited to help wake me up for school this morning. she licked my nose and chin, and even cuddled with me until my first class started. she’s so sweet, and i love her so much. we also cuddled after school as well!


Spoiler: babes








• had another decent day at school! i have a meeting with one of my teachers tomorrow that i’m nervous about, but i’m also somewhat excited since i really need to talk to her aha. fingers crossed it goes well!
• continued watching _euphoria_! i’ve made it to the second episode of season 2 and am still enjoying it! my mom seems to be getting into it somewhat as well.
• started feeling a bit low near the end of the day, so i went outside to smoke a joint + get some fresh air (contradicting actions, i know lol) and felt better afterwards! the weather was also nice and not too cold at all. going outside for some air and alone time really makes me feel good, even if i‘m not out there for very long. :’)
• found out that _spider-man: no way home_ will be coming to disney+ in a few weeks or so! i’m bummed that i didn’t get to see it in theatres, but i’m excited that i’ll finally be able to watch it soon. 



deana said:


> So a while ago:
> 
> And now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it's a cat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433076
> View attachment 433077
> 
> 
> 
> My sister let me adopt one of her cats! I brought her home on Saturday and she is adjusting more to my house each day. I am so happy to have her here as my little fur companion
> 
> The cat, my sister, and I used to all live together many years ago but the cat went with my sister when we parted. But now, she's back with me! Her name is Ninja and she is 11 years old.


she’s so cute omg . she kinda reminds me of @Autumn247 ’s kitty!


----------



## KittenNoir

I did a lot of cleaning around the house today and it was actually very therapeutic


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am looking forward to meeting someone on Saturday.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm happy that I just donated again to the UN humanitarian relief for Ukraine.  I wasn't happy with my previous donation (donated $30 before and donated $100 now).  I just received the last of my money from my old job, so I should be fine.  I hope they're able to put it to good use...


----------



## Autumn247

I've had a very bad toothache for a week and a half, like it would randomly ache severely bad for hours and if I even drank room temperature water let alone something cold, it would send a shock of pain so severe I almost wanted to cry. I managed to finally get in to see the dentist today.  They did a filling and said it should start feeling better soon.  It wasn't infected thankfully and shouldn't need to be removed or need a root canal.  They just said the decay went deep and almost to the nerve which is why it's been hurting and sensitive.  So they cleaned/drilled that out and put a filling in.  I'm happy to hopefully be getting some relief soon (I can't tell yet because my mouth is still numb from the Novocain)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Kind of a weird thing to be happy about. I've had a really bad constant cough and my work normally requires me to be in the building at least 2 days a week. Tested negative for COVID so I thought I'd have to make up the days tomorrow and Friday, but I get to work from home the whole week! I would have been hacking away at the building so I'm glad I get to stay home and deal with it instead.


----------



## Holla

After having bad digestive cramps on Monday and then a splitting headache yesterday I feel really good today. It probably helped that I napped from about 5:30pm - 8pm and still got a normal amount of sleep after that last night. Even though it felt like I lost my whole evening.

It also looks like a couple of things I've ordered should arrive today. So I look forward to those as well.


----------



## Sophie23

I got the cutest icon made by @A r i a n e 
Thank you so much I love it a lot!


----------



## hakutaku

Got some boring (but necessary) admin paperwork stuff done today including mailing off my passport and filling in some online forms for my dentist appointment tomorrow, so happy I finally got those out the way   

I've been enjoying re-starting Pokemon Black! I managed to get a modest nature Cottonee with the first one I caught, which was a big win 

My mum also did me a big favour today so I'm happy about that too!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I had a very yummy and healthy lunch today!
I have been listening to music and it made me calm and zen!
I got a 100% on all of my mini quick checks today.
I played with my Yarn Yoshi's and Yarn Poochy amiibo toys today. THEY ARE SOO CUTEEEEEE My brother always said I need to find toys I like then my grandma gave me these. YEARS LATER IM STILL PLAYING WITH THEM xD
My parents bought fresh oranges from the store and they smell divine! I have to get one later!
I played Amiibo Festival and unlocked some new outfits for Isabelle, Timmy & Tommy, and Tom Nook! I am close to getting a new outfit for Lottie! I also got a new high score in Resetti Bop.
My parents bought a ton of juices so I will have lots to choose from this week!
I sold a ton of perfect pears in ACNL and made a FORTUNE!!
I worked on Rainbow again and I am going to start designing my houses and laying the real paths finally.
In bunny I caught some fish and have been trying to get the gold bug badge. I realized Tortimer's island has increased spawn rate for bugs so thats an easy way to catch lots of bugs!
I made some more aquabead crafts and I am super excited for them to dry!
I have been looking through the beautiful cake decorating books my Nanna sent me a while back.
Today has been super fun today!!!!


----------



## gigii

i have balletttttttttt
finished more hw than usual!!!
had some of my mums birria! its so yummmmm
gonna put a new pfp


----------



## oak

I have a box of Easter decorations I put up around the house today. I'm a little early but the weather has been nice so it feels like spring is coming. I basically use Easter as an excuse to decorate my house with bunny stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alienfish said:


> I don't trust FedEx, more like FartEx


im deceased 


I do have some things to take care of today, like laundry and my art commission, but it's been a nice, easy, relaxing day so far and I'm really enjoying myself


----------



## Franny

I GOT SENT HOME EARLY FROM WORK WHICH WAS AMAZING BECAUSE I FINALLY CAUGHT THE BUILD A BEAR AXOLOTL IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meo

Unpacked a few more boxes, mostly office stuff today. Nice to have my desk a bit more organized. 
Got a better video today of baby kicking my belly, so that was cute
Going out for dinner tonight - chinese food spot my husband recommends :3
Found a stack of cards my husband wrote to me each birthday, it was cute re-reading them all


----------



## KittenNoir

Arrived to my place of work early so I’m going for a wonder around the shops  I’m thinking of buying the The Batman graphic novel from the new movie !!!!!!


----------



## peachycrossing9

My cute animal crossing stickers I ordered from Etsy arrived. They are so cute :3


----------



## vinnie

Today hasn't been the best but I'll try to list some things.

I'm making a shop in AC:NL which is fun.
I burned the ever-living crap out of my hand while making hot chocolate. Enjoyed the hot chocolate, though.
I'm writing a story for a friend who wanted me to make one with her idea.
Got to hangout with some friends


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night. I wish I could sleep like that every night.
- The rain stopped in the early afternoon so the weather was warm and sunny this afternoon.
- The rain from last night cleaned more of the mess off my car.
- I got to leave work early for a massage therapy appointment.
- I'm feeling less stressed and my back pain has lessened since my massage.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.
- I'm looking forward to reading the next chapter in my book tonight.


----------



## Blink.

A little over a month ago, I saw samples of art posted by the absolutely talented @Millysaurusrexjr . I went ahead and pmed because I was in awe and dying to have custom art by them. NOT ONLY did she do an amazing and fantastic job of bringing my weird ideas to life, but she also sent the original piece to my doorstop all the way in Hawaii.

I finally got to go over to my parents house to pick up the painting AND IT'S JUST JAW-DROPPING. LOOK AT IT, BREATHE IT, SMELL IT. IT'S SO GOOD. I'm getting a frame for it and everything because I really REALLY want to hang it up on my wall.

My request was pretty odd. I wanted TBT collectible plushes meshed in with major arcana tarot cards because, why not. IT'S AN ABSOLUTE DREAM to own a tradition piece of artwork by you @Millysaurusrexjr. There is literally not enough words to express my gratitude that you accepted my weird request all those weeks ago and for this stunning image now living rent free with me forever. Not to mention your cute af card that you adorably pasted cute stickers on.






@Millysaurusrexjr. KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO AND CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PLACEMENTS IN THE LAST EVENT!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

I'm glad I went to martial arts practice again tonight.  Starting to get back into the groove of things.


----------



## _Rainy_

I get a day off tomorrow


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a nice and slow day at work today. I’m also happy that my paycheck should be deposited within the next few hours.
⬥ I received an update that my package is already in the United States after only ordering it from New Zealand less than 24 hours ago.
⬥ I’m able to sleep in a little longer tomorrow because I am off from work. 
⬥ I am happy about the new episode of Catfish: The TV Show tonight.


----------



## xara

today wasn’t the best day, but it wasn’t entirely bad! i’m excited that the week is halfway over — 2 more days left until spring break! 

• alize was once again very cute while waking me up this morning. she licked my nose, headbutted my chin and let me kiss her forehead and head, cuddled with me briefly and was overall super sweet. we also cuddled after school again as well.


Spoiler: crackhead <3








• had another decent day at school! i managed to go to all 3 of my classes and even completed my homework during class for once! the meeting that i was nervous about yesterday also went well. :’)
• continued watching _euphoria_. i only watched one episode today, but i still enjoyed it!
• watched 2 tiktoks that made me laugh.
• i’m embarrassed that it took me ‘til march to do this , but i finally took down my 2021 calendar and hung up my 2022 one. it’s a mini lilo & stitch one my mom got me for christmas, and it’s so cute! i wish i had hung it up sooner, though. 



Franny said:


> I GOT SENT HOME EARLY FROM WORK WHICH WAS AMAZING BECAUSE I FINALLY CAUGHT THE BUILD A BEAR AXOLOTL IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i didn’t know there was a build-a-bear axolotl???  i need one immediately.


----------



## Shawna

Ate at huddle house with my dad and my brother ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's technically happened yesterday, but here's a couple of things!

I've lost count of how many times I keep saying this, but it was another sunny day!
I _finally_ finished my drawing. It's a little rough on the edges sure, and shading is still okay at best, but I'm glad to have mustered up the energy to put out the result! I quite like it too.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and unlocked one of the fictional tracks that have been in the series since the very beginning! Oh boy, this brings back memories of when my younger self and my dad would face off against each other in 2 player mode on this track many times in the 4th game. Simply put, I really liked how it looks since it was absent in GT Sport, and it's already good on a PS4! Granted, the layout is a little different now, but I can still recognize the turns and elevations that make it so special. I ended up doing some time trial laps and a few races on this track.



Spoiler: How it started in 1997 vs how it's going now in 2022



*1997* I only took a screenshot of gameplay since I don't have the first game.




*2022* I just find it beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish

Got the FartEx package today, got my blood pressure rising after they called me at work but I gave them the gate code and I think my mom was home so she could sign but yeah never ever doing that shipping again jfc.


----------



## Sophie23

Franny said:


> I GOT SENT HOME EARLY FROM WORK WHICH WAS AMAZING BECAUSE I FINALLY CAUGHT THE BUILD A BEAR AXOLOTL IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got the Pastel Swirl Kitty from Build a bear, I bought her last year.


----------



## Autumn247

So the filling I got yesterday helped a lot, my toothache is gone!  First night I slept through the night without waking up in severe pain!


----------



## hakutaku

I had my dentist appointment today and my teeth are in perfect shape apparently! I've never had any trouble with them but just wanted a check-up to be on the safe side   

Also visited some extended family after my appointment, and it was good to see them again!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I had a doctor's appointment today for something that was bothering me lately with my body, and the doctor confirmed what I thought was the most logical explanation (rather than the worst case scenario, which had me scared recently). Still need a couple of tests run just to be safe, but I'm definitely relieved that things are looking fine for me.


----------



## vinnie

I baked cookies for some of my friends, hung out with them for a while.
I wrote a resume for my father (he's old lol).
Watched some TV and played New Leaf a bit.
Studied French and wrote some phrases in my notebook.
Finished my story for my bestie <3
Practiced learning the sheet music for Blood//Water so I can play it ^-^


----------



## DaisyFan

Watched the replay of BTS Permission to Dance On Stage - Seoul and that was awesome! I couldn’t watch the actual live stream because I was sleeping.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night. I'm glad I'm sleeping so well right now because in a few days Daylight Saving Time is going to screw me up big time.
- The weather was pretty nice again today, a bit on the chilly side but not too cold and it was sunny.
- The birds were chirping in the trees and I saw a squirrel in the backyard today.
- I made it through my work day and dealt with the few issues that came up.
- I went to visit my mom after work and got to hang out with her cat, Sassy, again.
- I took my car through a car wash on the way home because it desperately needed it.
- I got nacho fries from Taco Bell for dinner tonight.
- Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## deana

I found a random gift card at home which I assumed to be empty or nearly empty, but it actually had $25 on it 

I was also very productive today and cleaned most of the house in preparation for my landlord stopping by, which he did and I'm so glad that's over with because he stresses me out a lot. Now I can enjoy my day off tomorrow free from that stress and in a nice clean space.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I spent some more time re-arranging one of my bookshelves today, and managed to work something out that's freed up a lot of room! I had to give it up for today because my back was bothering me, but fingers crossed that I might've solved my book overflow problem!
☾ I finished my commission for @/Franny!! ^^ Pastels and bright colors are really fun to work with.
☾ Also had the time to play some more DQVII and work on my New Leaf town a little!  I'm hoping to have my town finished up by early April.
☾ I found some more really nice official art of two of my faves as well!


----------



## xara

i fell asleep last night before i could post (that hasn’t happened in a while o_0 lol), but i had a pretty good day yesterday! probably the best day i’ve had all week so far. 

• went to all 3 of my classes and had yet another decent day! i also finally started and finished writing my analogy for english class. i was anxious about it, and it’s not my best work, but i’m just happy i have something to hand in aha. plus, it’s just the rough draft. :’)
• cuddled with alize, and she even let me kiss her head a few times! she’s so good.  <3


Spoiler: sweet face












• watched 4 tiktoks that made me laugh. 
• discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite shows. 
• continued watching _euphoria_. i can’t believe i’m almost done s2 already. :’o
• did a trade in new horizons.


----------



## Sophie23

I sold some collectibles


----------



## gigii

vinnie said:


> Today hasn't been the best but I'll try to list some things.
> 
> I'm making a shop in AC:NL which is fun.
> I burned the ever-living crap out of my hand while making hot chocolate. Enjoyed the hot chocolate, though.
> I'm writing a story for a friend who wanted me to make one with her idea.
> Got to hangout with some friends


making shops is fun in acnl!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

the power went out a few days ago and only just came back on last night at 12 pm AEST. it was oddly kinda nice not having power and having to ration my phone use.. but I am happy the power is back.

We were finally forced to de-ice the freezer part of our fridge, which was literally like 95% ice, and now we can actually put things in there!!!!

also started playing stardew valley again, I think that might be the one game that tops animal crossing for me


----------



## Shawna

Went to Huddle House again with my dad ^^


----------



## vinnie

I was just singing "We Don't Talk About Bruno," then it started playing on the radio as I was singing it. Kinda creepy lol. But it's a catchy song so I thought it was cool 
I played acnl and kicked out Gigi (finally)
Hung out with my friends again and was introduced to someone new! They're very kind and I can't wait to get to know them more.
Made _more _cookies for my friends because they're obsessed with them lol


----------



## Midoriya

- The Dallas Mavericks have picked themselves back up from their loss the other day and have a 67-44 lead over the Houston Rockets at halftime.  They just need to keep it up to hold on for the win.
- In a similar note, I'm glad that even when I'm feeling my worst my friends and everyone is there to boost me back up.  That's how I know I'm associating with the right people.   
- I got some tasks done the past couple days that really needed to be done.  I'm glad, because my new job starts soon and I need to be ready for it.
- I played some more of my legendary/mythical Steel type Pokemon Shield playthrough earlier and had a snack.  It was therapeutic.



vinnie said:


> I was just singing "We Don't Talk About Bruno," then it started playing on the radio as I was singing it. Kinda creepy lol. But it's a catchy song so I thought it was cool
> I played acnl and kicked out Gigi (finally)
> Hung out with my friends again and was introduced to someone new! They're very kind and I can't wait to get to know them more.
> Made _more _cookies for my friends because they're obsessed with them lol



If you like that song, wait until you hear this:


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Midoriya said:


> - In a similar note, I'm glad that even when I'm feeling my worst my friends and everyone is there to boost me back up.  That's how I know I'm associating with the right people.


I'm not sure if me making a post in the "S e n d M e m e s" thread somewhat contributed to boosting you back up, but if it does, then it makes me happy.


----------



## TheDuke55

I got a free phone. Well not really. The owner got rid of it because it wasn't working for them and instead of trying to fix/solve it they just went and bought a new one. They do that a lot. It's how I got their Wii U when the screen was messed up. I ordered some parts for the screen and now I have two Wii Us.

But I managed to fix their phone so now I have my own smart phone. I've had a flip phone for ages just because I usually can't justify buying big purchases like that. I scanned all of my old QR codes from NL into my NH game. So now they're in my library again.

@Midoriya That clip reminds me of Toad singing Christmas songs...


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night.
- It's Friday and my last day of work for the week.
- My work day was fairly easy.
- The weather was sunny and reasonably warm again.
- I got more Cadbury Creme Eggs and mango My Mochi at the grocery store.
- My mom did really well with managing her spending today.
- I get to sleep in tomorrow and watch more of Shadows House.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> I got a free phone. Well not really. The owner got rid of it because it wasn't working for them and instead of trying to fix/solve it they just went and bought a new one. They do that a lot. It's how I got their Wii U when the screen was messed up. I ordered some parts for the screen and now I have two Wii Us.
> 
> But I managed to fix their phone so now I have my own smart phone. I've had a flip phone for ages just because I usually can't justify buying big purchases like that. I scanned all of my old QR codes from NL into my NH game. So now they're in my library again.
> 
> @Midoriya That clip reminds me of Toad singing Christmas songs...



I listened to it in full and was dying of laughter.


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> I listened to it in full and was dying of laughter.


Yeah lol. They really nailed all the notes in that song. I found it after Christmas, so it's def going to be one of the songs for next Xmas playlist!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I came into a f****** disaster at work so I was basically behind the whole night. Thankfully, my friend (the other dishwasher) was there and she helped me a lot. And she hugged me afterwards, but ngl, after tonight I really needed that. I’d still be there washing dishes now if it weren’t for her, lmao. 
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings managed to get a point with an overtime loss last night. It’s better than no points! 
⬥ I got some hot chicken wings after work and came across this Blood Orange Brisk Iced Tea. I love orange things, so I picked it up and it’s amazing. I’m assuming it’s only for the summer because it says it’s limited edition. 


Spoiler: it is really good


----------



## Merielle

I _finally_ got Pashmina's pic in New Leaf today!!  I've been talking to her daily and going overboard on her favors for months now—makes sense that she's a goat, with how stubborn she was being about it.  But I've now obtained the photos of every villager who's lived in my town, which was one of my main goals!  Found a nice spot in my house for her pic, too. c:  I was honestly starting to worry that I was just going to have to wait until April Fool's Day to get her photo. ^^;


----------



## xara

it’s finally spring break, besties, and today was a pretty good day!! i’m so excited to have the next 9 days off from school. 

• went to all 3 of my classes and completed an assignment for one of them! i’m happy that i had an easy, laidback day at school before break and that i wasn’t assigned any new work! 
• received some surprise tbt and a sweet message from @Mr_Keroppi! thank you again. 
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• did 2 new horizons trades. 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• watched _turning red_ with my mom and really enjoyed it! animated movies don’t interest me much nowadays, but this one was super cute and made me laugh! the visuals were also quite beautiful as well, and i love that it’s set in toronto! 
• watched taylor tomlinson’s “_look at you_” netflix comedy special with my mom as well and laughed a bit.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally, eventually, at last i found a nice denim jacket at the second hand store! Been looking for a goo time but either they are super ugly or super expensive so triple YAY YAY YAY! Also bought an embroidered shirt there. And I got myself a Poké Bowl for dinner later


----------



## Autumn247

I didn't post yesterday so yesterday I was happy about:

Got a load of laundry done
Got on the treadmill for 45 minutes 
Read a lot
Got some cleaning done in my apartment 
Took a nice nap with my kitty 
Cooked sloppy joes/Manwich's for dinner, hadn't had them in a long time, they're so good
Today:

I woke up feeling good mentally and physically.  I was having some cramps yesterday but they went away
Had a healthy breakfast, avocado toast and a banana
I'm getting on the treadmill again in a little while once I finish drinking my coffee
I weighed myself today and lost another pound, so now I'm down to 167lbs, very happy about that, eating mostly healthy and exercising/being more active is definitely paying off, I've lost about 5lbs in the past month
I've been feeling super motivated lately
I'm going to get a little more cleaning done today, mainly vacuuming my living room
Plan on watching the rest of Twilight (the movie series), I've seen the movies a million times and read the books several times but I bought all of them on DVD and now that I have a remote for my TV I can actually watch them again, a guilty pleasure, don't judge


----------



## Soigne

i have an interview for a job quite far from my hometown. i'm trying not to be too overly excited about it, but the job is perfect and it's got me in a good mood.


----------



## Ichiban

Spoiler: picked up my new car today


----------



## Franny

Franny said:


> I GOT SENT HOME EARLY FROM WORK WHICH WAS AMAZING BECAUSE I FINALLY CAUGHT THE BUILD A BEAR AXOLOTL IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*HES ALREADY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm feeling a lot better today than I was yesterday


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy because I‘ve made a wonderful new friend. She’s the sweetest.


----------



## g u a v a

happy to be genuinely happy for the first time in a while


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I reunited with my favorite mobile game, Cat Game! (I even have my favorite in-game cat as my current avatar!) Well I played since yesterday, but I couldn't find this thread until now. XD The last time I played was two years ago in the 7th grade, so it was nice to play again. ^^


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up at 5 a.m. this morning and watched Saturday morning Naruto Shippuden, which happened to be a filler flashback episode of Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke helping take care of an ostrich and a guy who wanted revenge.  It was a good episode (surprisingly) and a good way to start the morning.
- Then I played Genshin Impact for around 12 hours (why I wasn't here earlier) and got a LOT of unfinished quests and things done.  It was really therapeutic.  I'm so, so, so close to Adventure Rank 56!  Less than 6,000 adventure exp to go!  
- I also talked to friends and had a good time.
- Lastly, I had an unknown bottle of David Beckham cologne that lasted for years, and I've received dozens of compliments from it and people asking what cologne it is.  Well, unfortunately today it ran out completely, right before my new job.  Maybe it's a sign though.  It'll be an adventure to find another one or a brand new cologne!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got a decent amount of sleep last night and slept pretty deeply for some of it.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I ate a Cadbury Creme Egg and some strawberry mochi, not together.
- I was feeling rough today but my husband was very sweet to me. I love him so much!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I woke up early this morning! (7:22 AM)
-I played ACNH and Cat Game today!
-I wrote some fanfiction! My online friends said it was very cute and fluffy.
-I ate some cookie dough (the safe-to-eat kind)! This is def a weird thing I enjoy. XD
-I had a lovely convo with my brother! Days like this are rare, we're always fighting/arguing.
-I talked with my online friends and made grilled cheese!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Lately I've been working on having a positive outlook on life, and I think it's working! I've been in a good mood for two days straight!  (You could probably tell since it's my third time today posting in this thread, haha.)


----------



## duckvely

i got to hang out with my sister and her friend today! it was nice to get out of the dorm and get some good food


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This one is actually from yesterday, but I neglected to post it. A coworker gave me three chocolate bars from another country. I guess she has a long distance friend that sends her candies from their country. I already ate one and it was delicious, but here’s the other one:


Spoiler: it looks good








⬥ It was such a slow day at work that I actually got to leave about twenty minutes early. It’s not much, but my night was super easy and I got a lot of actual cleaning done. It’s not in my job description, but I’ll go out of my way to clean things nobody else would think to touch. 
⬥ On the subject of cleaning, I had the chance to vacuum in my room last night and it feels very clean in here. 
⬥ I had a very nice day at work and now I’m relaxing.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see a lot more really nice artwork of some of my faves!! ^^ Found some official art in nice quality I'd been trying to find, too.
☾ Played through an entire island scenario in DQVII, plus some extra sidequest stuff!  Mervyn and Aishe are coming along well vocation-wise, too.
☾ I cleared the Gauntlet of Gales in Minecraft Dungeons!  Had a much breezier time with this level versus Colossal Rampart.  Checked out some NSO missions while I was at it, then got the remaining AC icon frames and backgrounds, and a few more villagers as well.
☾ Also watched the first episode of GeminiTay's Afterlife SMP series with my family!  It definitely had me cracking up a few times, and while I've never played modded Minecraft, I find it a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## xara

today was a pretty uneventful start to my weekend, but it wasn’t a bad day at all! 

• cuddled with alize and she licked my nose, plus she even let me kiss her head and belly a few times. 


Spoiler: baby baby baby



this pic is actually from friday, but here she is cuddling with my dad. i scribbled out his foot since it is, uh... pretty gross looking lol. 






• continued and finished watching _euphoria_! i’m happy that i finally got to watch it, and i enjoyed it a lot. waiting for s3 is gonna suck, but i’m excited to see where the show’ll go next! 
• tidied up my room a bit. 
• discovered 2 new favourite edits of one of my favourite shows.
• created some more ‘chibi’ art, and i really like and am proud of how this piece turned out! i may add more to it later, but for right now i’m pretty content with it. i probably won’t be sharing it until later this month/early next month since i made it to be my spring/easter avatar for this year, but i might display it as early as later today since i really do like it. :’)



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I reunited with my favorite mobile game, Cat Game! (I even have my favorite in-game cat as my current avatar!) Well I played since yesterday, but I couldn't find this thread until now. XD The last time I played was two years ago in the 7th grade, so it was nice to play again. ^^


stopppp i love that game. i actually discovered cat game a few months before new horizons came out, and it made the wait much more bearable. it’s so cute, but playing it is hard since i wanna spend all my money on it. some of those cats are just too cute to resist.


----------



## Shawna

I finally got a toyhouse account <333 :,,,,,)

I rather not give out the link yet, as I need to work my way around the website and add some characters first, but once I do, I will put the link in my signature <33333


----------



## TurnipBell20

I just watched Dirty Dancing and for some reason that made me happy.


----------



## oliviaf

Had a very efficient trip to the supermarket this morning. In and out in less than 2 parsecs, I mean under an hour and a half. Plus alternate side parking is suspended tomorrow and we got a parking spot on the Monday side of the street so I have no need to sit in the car with my son for an hour and a half this week. And there’s a street fair about 6 blocks away that we’ll hit up if our son wakes up at a reasonable time today. It’s shaping up to be a good Sunday, even if it’s not a lazy one.


----------



## Sophie23

I watched Turning Red with my build a bear kitty last night! It‘s a good film, different but so cute!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm feeling a lot better now. Turns out I had the Stomach Virus. I think I maybe gotten it from someone while doing shopping around last week Tuesday and then Wednesday was the day my stomach started to hurt. I was sick for like 5 days straight. Next time I'm going into a shopping place I am going to put on my mask, because I was freaking out thinking I had Covid but thankfully I tested negative.


----------



## Autumn247

My apartment building gave out free COVID rapid-testing kits to everyone, so I got 2 boxes with two tests in each box, that will be helpful in case I ever get sick
I have some stuff being delivered today
Started watching a cute new anime on Netflix called Kotaro Lives Alone
I've been reading a TON lately, and I'm so happy about that because for awhile I was having trouble focusing enough to read as much as I like
I've been getting on the treadmill pretty frequently, proud of myself for that
Got a cute video of my kitty kneading or what some call "making biscuits" in her bed


----------



## Holla

This is from yesterday but I didn’t get a chance to post until now.

Just about everyone around here is ready for winter to be over. Even most of the snow had melted last week. Come last Friday though and we got another several inches overnight.

On the bright side though yesterday (Saturday) I went to a Sugar Bush event (where real fresh maple syrup is made) at a conservation area. Due to the snow we had gotten the conservation area was really pretty instead of being brown and muddy.









Not only did they show the different ways throughout the years how maple syrup was made. Native peoples to pioneers to modern day. They also sold pancakes with maple syrup it was delicious.


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox  Super glad that the Dallas Mavericks beat the Boston Celtics 95-92.  That last three pointer by Dinwiddie was a beauty.
- I got to sleep in.
- I may be going to dinner tonight.
- I'm about to hit AR 56 in Genshin Impact (only around 2,000 adventure exp to go).
- I start my new job tomorrow.


----------



## moonbyu

i went roller-skating with my friends~! i was super scared because i couldn't skate but i was able to learn super quickly. i fell like three times and ran into 3 people BUT its okay! i can skate by myself now so id consider it a very good job!


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> I just want to stop by and give thanks to @Firesquids and @TheDuke55.
> A couple of months ago, on New Year’s Eve I was feeling very sad about not being able to get my dream house, and it meant a lot to me that you both replied.
> It was definitely not the best day for me.
> 
> Today I’m happy because………I got the house! That same house. I was starting to think it was not going to happen, but it did.


Hey that's awesome! Sometimes things just align perfectly. Glad that you were able to get your dream house! When winter is over, you should add some flowers and plants of your choice. I'm sure the original owner has some, but you can add to it as well. Gardening for your own house is a fun and rewarding hobby.


----------



## SublimeDonut

dressed up in nice, colorful clothes. went to an art museum with friends. there was an exhibit of landscape paintings that really spoke to me. i'll attach a couple of them to this post. had a delicious caramel latte. joked around with my friends, i was really missing them. we walked to and from the museum and though it was raining and we got wet, it was still nice and pretty. now i'm having dinner with mom, she made shrimp stew. tomorrow i'll get back to studying the subjects i love. in a couple of weeks i'll go rafting with my girl scout group.


----------



## Foreverfox

SublimeDonut said:


> dressed up in nice, colorful clothes. went to an art museum with friends. there was an exhibit of landscape paintings that really spoke to me. i'll attach a couple of them to this post. had a delicious caramel latte. joked around with my friends, i was really missing them. we walked to and from the museum and though it was raining and we got wet, it was still nice and pretty. now i'm having dinner with mom, she made shrimp stew. tomorrow i'll get back to studying the subjects i love. in a couple of weeks i'll go rafting with my girl scout group.
> 
> View attachment 433608View attachment 433609


Those are stunning paintings, I can see why they spoke to you! Sounds like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Bluebellie

TheDuke55 said:


> Hey that's awesome! Sometimes things just align perfectly. Glad that you were able to get your dream house! When winter is over, you should add some flowers and plants of your choice. I'm sure the original owner has some, but you can add to it as well. Gardening for your own house is a fun and rewarding hobby.


Thank you! And Definitely! It’s actually on my to do list. There’s a small little brick edging on two sides of the front of the house. I just have to see which flowers would look nice once I figure out what color to paint the house. Winter never shows in Florida, so I have all year to decide


----------



## nyx~

I'm happy today because:
-I went to a comic con and got to meet one of my favorite anime voice actors and bought some cool merch^^
-It's my first day of spring break since I had to take the SAT yesterday which I feel pretty good about
-I'm in the middle of a drawing I'm really happy with so far
-I decided on what character I'm going to paint next and I'm excited to start on it tomorrow!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My Shiny Politoed and her walking animation is adorable! She doesn’t clap, which is a little disappointing, but she’s a happy Pokémon.



Spoiler: Politoed










⬥ I had a nice day at work, though I didn’t get much sleep last night. I’ll try to sleep a little better tonight! Yesterday was just a weird night. 
⬥ I have a package boxed up and ready to be shipped. I’ll have to go to the post office tomorrow before work. 
⬥ I’m just relaxing while listening to music. I also have off work on Tuesday, so I’m excited about that.


----------



## Midoriya

SublimeDonut said:


> dressed up in nice, colorful clothes. went to an art museum with friends. there was an exhibit of landscape paintings that really spoke to me. i'll attach a couple of them to this post. had a delicious caramel latte. joked around with my friends, i was really missing them. we walked to and from the museum and though it was raining and we got wet, it was still nice and pretty. now i'm having dinner with mom, she made shrimp stew. tomorrow i'll get back to studying the subjects i love. in a couple of weeks i'll go rafting with my girl scout group.
> 
> View attachment 433608View attachment 433609



Oh wow, I love these!  I always love visiting museums.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today, which I'm especially grateful for because I only got like 4 hours of sleep last night.
- I got to watch another episode of Shadows House and the latest episode of Attack on Titan today.
- I finished reading the first book in the Wheel of Time series today.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.


----------



## xara

another uneventful, but decent, day for me! 

• got 2x nook points.
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• added a friend on discord so that we can keep in touch better!
• finally got to watch _spider-man: no way home_!!! it was a pretty good movie, and it was so nice seeing tobey maguire as peter parker and willem dafoe as the green goblin again! tobey’s spider-man movies were my childhood, so seeing the gang back together was incredibly nostalgic for me. :’)
• received some lovely art of my acnh island rep from @*Sakura Miku*! tysm again!! 


Spoiler: look how cute this is!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got the Infallible achievement in Fall Guys today!!  I've come painfully close a few times before, so I almost couldn't believe it when I actually got my fifth win. 
☾ I also completed the last two pedestals in the Shrine of Mysteries in DQVII! I'm excited to see where the story goes from here, but I think a casino break is in order first.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up early just as I wanted to in time for work!  
- I also reached AR 56 in Genshin Impact!


----------



## Autumn247

Last night in Pokémon Legends Arceus I caught an alpha Scyther and also caught one of the Unknown.
My apartment inspection went well today 
I had white chocolate macadamia nut cookies today  
St. Patrick's day is this week, hoping my apartment complex has their corned beef and cabbage holiday lunch/dinner thing
In ACNH I invited Octavian to HHP and designed a vacation home for him and am really happy with how it came out
 I started playing Skyrim on my Xbox One X, what a beautiful game 
I have the rest of the day to do what I want


----------



## Alienfish

My beret and skirt came into the mail today! Was afraid the beret was a bit small cause I have large head (tm) but it fit perfectly  Could maybe have gone a larger size on the skirt but then again I do need to lose ass fat so, motivation


----------



## Sophie23

I went for a walk in the sunshine


----------



## hakutaku

- it's been a sunny, mild day today! I didn't even need to wear a coat, so it feels like spring's really here
- I managed to get some sleep last night so I haven't been super tired!
- I enjoyed my Starbucks oat latte and had it while doing notes on the extra reading for uni at the library
- class went well, we have a new tutor and she was great
- I was worried I didn't have a time for my hospital appointment on wednesday, but they texted me the date/time today so I don't have to call them up or anything (phone call anxiety is real!)
- I got home pretty early, had a hot bath and then played some Pokemon Black for the rest of the afternoon 

Overall I've had a really nice day!


----------



## fuzzybug

-The weather is exceptional today, not cold and not hot, with a perfect cloudless blue sky
-I finally have hot water at my house after two weeks without
-I found the pants I was looking for


----------



## TalviSyreni

My first dentist appointment in two years (thanks to Covid) got cancelled and I couldn't be happier because I simply wasn't in the mood to attend in the first place.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy today because look who arrived into my life!!  my amazing friend had this custom plush made for me as a present. I love it soooo much! It's my OC Li'l Ears, the cat/rabbit hybrid. Don't be fooled by that adorable face! He's a bit of a troublemaker and can be very lazy, but he is incredibly kindhearted. His signature look is his favorite scarf, given to him by his late mother who he adored. He is soooo soft and cuddly and squishy! Also toe beans!!  I will always cherish this one-of-a-kind plush  THANK YOU!! @Foreverfox








Spoiler:  a drawing of him for reference


----------



## Beanz

the drawing tablet that i ordered from walmart came today!! they said a few days ago that it was going to be pushed back to the 18th but i got it on the original date that they had told me. i love it!

huion h580x


----------



## KittenNoir

A few things to be happy about today:


I have a day off work
My online shopping arrived
I can set up my FujiFilm printer
A cute little cat dome I bought turned up so I get to build it today 
Got to cuddle my little cat in bed this morning 
Got some baby breath flowers for my cat as its her favourite    
I am making a slow cook roast today for dinner


----------



## LadyDestani

Today started out poorly but I took the day off work and used it for a self-care day. Now I'm feeling much better. So these are the things that made me happy today:

- I didn't have anything too pressing to complete at work today, so I was able to take the day off.
- I was able to go back to bed and get an extra hour or two of sleep.
- The weather was sunny and not too cold today.
- I watched another episode of Shadows House.
- Taskmaster season 2 was added back to YouTube. I had just started watching the season and it suddenly stopped working this weekend, but today it was available again.
- I drank some lemongrass tea and it made my throat feel better.
- I used some of my time off this afternoon to submit my taxes and they've already been accepted. I'm getting a nice refund again this year.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch.
- I'm starting a new book tonight. Technically, I'm going to start re-reading an old favorite that I haven't read in nearly 20 years.


----------



## TheDuke55

Been working on restoring an antique chest and it's coming along. I have a ways to go, but it was in such disrepair. Smelly, rusty, covered in filth, paint, and stucco?, and just overall nasty.


Spoiler


----------



## xara

i’m hungry and restless, but today was a pretty good day! 

• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed and that was written by one of my favourite fanfic writers! ^~^
• discovered a new favourite song and a new favourite edit of one of my favourite shows!
• cuddled with my kitten, and she licked both my nose and my cheek. i love her so much, she’s so sweet. 
• my dad bought me 2 bottles of voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda!), as well as a box of oat bars that i’ve been craving.
• created some ‘chibi’ art for my friends that i posted in my art thread!! neither piece turned out amazingly, but they definitely could be worse and my friends seem to like them at least! i’m very happy to be getting back into creating art. 
• watched 3 tiktoks that made me laugh.
• changed my aesthetic here on tbt, and i really like how it looks!! 
• shared something with some friends that i’ve never really shared with anyone before, and they were really responsive and supportive about it!! it made me feel so accepted. :’)


----------



## duckvely

did a five-minute presentation for one of my classes today!! i was nervous about it but i ended up doing _really _well and i'm so proud of myself  my professor left a bunch of positive feedback too


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My coworker’s birthday is on Thursday. She’s the one I see as my mother figure due to not having one literally at all. We got her a birthday card (with a gift card to the liquor store because she drinks) and I’m having all my coworkers sign it for her, and my friend is getting her the cake. She does so much, like she literally deserves this and I’m really happy about this surprise, honestly. 
I’m off on Thursday, but I’m coming in as a customer for a few minutes to surprise her. I got all the signatures I could today. ^_^
^ That’s basically it, but I think it deserved a post here.  ^
Also off topic: Keagan’s birthday is also on Thursday, so that’s kind of cool. (My dog, for those unaware.)


----------



## Midoriya

I'm having an absolutely fantastic day!  Work is great, lunch is great, the Mavs are great, and the sun is shining outside.  What's not to love?


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good day at work, and had some small american pancakes with yum stuff on them for dinner. Also we got to know that one of my former co-worker is actually gonna work at my current place starting early April  Which is neat, I like him and he plays pogo lmao.


----------



## Foreverfox

My....iPencil? and Magic Keyboard arrived today! Just waiting on my iPad Air to come Friday! I'm new to iThings, so I'm not sure if it's actually called an iPencil lolol


----------



## TheDuke55

I think it's called an apple pen? I actually had to google the Ipencil and that was what came up. Glad you're getting your goodies! Especially with how the carriers have been having difficulty delivering on time or at all.


Overall today was fine. Work was busy, but manageable and everything went well enough.

I was browsing through my pictures I took last year and I found some I took of the work I did on my gardens and came across this. Since the weather is finally breaking from the bitter cold and it's getting warmer, I'm excited to get out and start preparing my gardens.

I turnip a profit.


----------



## Foreverfox

TheDuke55 said:


> I think it's called an apple pen? I actually had to google the Ipencil and that was what came up. Glad you're getting your goodies! Especially with how the carriers have been having difficulty delivering on time or at all.
> 
> 
> Overall today was fine. Work was busy, but manageable and everything went well enough.
> 
> I was browsing through my pictures I took last year and I found some I took of the work I did on my gardens and came across this. Since the weather is finally breaking from the bitter cold and it's getting warmer, I'm excited to get out and start preparing my gardens.
> 
> I turnip a profit.
> View attachment 433786View attachment 433787


Yes haha I had to look at the box after and saw that it said Apple Pencil lol  I'm a Samsung person, so my last iThing was the meaty 4GB iPod with a click wheel (man that wheel was so satisfying) back in like, 2001 lol

Btw, nice turnip profit


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

If I sat completely still, I didn't feel pain today. That doesn't happen too often. So maybe tonight I'll get some good sleep . If not, well at least rest times between tasks was nice for today.
My allergy or cold symptoms are almost gone.
My fluffy dog has been extra cuddly with me lately when I'm feeling kinda anxious.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because the weather was nice and warm. The squirrels and birds were out and about whenever I went outside to walk my dog.


----------



## Autumn247

I cleaned and organized my apartment 
Played The Witcher 3 for a couple hours. Finished The Devil by the Well quest. Then went to Novigrad just to check out the city and I am in love with the soundtrack there. I love this game, it's so beautiful and so immersive. 
Watched a movie 
Had a good day


----------



## BakaRina

I started to play Tekken 7 again today and managed to get a 15-win streak before losing, winning through sheer luck at times. Would be nice if I got a higher one next time, but let's see about that.

I watched a few episodes of Detective Conan and the first movie just a while ago. I enjoyed it very much and plan to continue watching more tomorrow.


----------



## Mariah

Got these baby mushrooms


----------



## xara

my day is sadly ending on an unpleasant note, but the majority of my day was pretty good!! 

• a few lovely people messaged me on here to compliment my new spring/easter aesthetic! i honestly love my new aesthetic so much, and the fact other people are liking it, too makes me so happy!! 
• cuddled with alize, and she rubbed her head against my face and let me kiss her head again.
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
• satisfied a craving i was having and had harvey’s for dinner! my food was very good, and i also tried their salted caramel milkshake for the first time! the flavour was pretty good, but i wasn’t a huge fan of the salt (i think?) chunks in it.
• thought i had ran all out of something, but i found an extra of it in my cupboards! that was definitely the highlight of my day. :’D


----------



## Merielle

Had a pretty terrible night's sleep last night, which definitely put a bit of a damper on my mood today, but I'm still happy about a couple things!
☾ I got everything I wanted from the Buccanham casino in DQVII!  Got some really good equipment from the matching card game too, so I think the party's probably going to be set for a while.
☾ I've done some work on a new pfp and signature!! ^^ I'm excited to start using them next month, although I still need to try to work out a lineup to go with it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't visited this thread in at least a couple of days, so my apologies in advance for absolutely destroying your notifications with my reactions lol.


Reading through all the posts in this thread to catch up. It's really awesome that there are so many things that can make us happy. *@Foreverfox, *I'll be upfront by saying that I laughed pretty hard when you called the apple pen an iPencil LOL. It's okay, it happens to the best of us. 
Just generally having a good time driving in real life while listening to music, even though waaaay too many people drive like absolute maniacs. I'll never take it for granted getting home safely with the car intact. Some guy in their Dodge Grand Caravan from a distance behind me decided to keep going straight on the lane I was switching into despite signaling well in advance. If I didn't check my blind spot, I would've gotten into an accident for sure. This is one of the many reasons why I check my mirrors and blind spot before changing lanes.
I had baked salmon and baked potatoes for dinner! It will always be yummy to me. 
I managed to take care of something for my mother. Assuming it will go all right, it would definitely save us a headache having to go somewhere in person, so I'm glad that's out of the way.



Spoiler: Something something about Gran Turismo 7



I played Gran Turismo 7! I'll be brutally honest here, there are some issues in the game that's made me raise my eyebrows and soured my experience somewhat. I'm hoping the devs will address them because I truly want the game to be the best it can be coming from a long-time fan of the series. You keep hearing me say positive things about Gran Turismo, but I have my criticisms! Anyway, for the strong points it's got right, I'm definitely having a blast. Having the option to install a widebody kit on a *2009 Toyota Prius G* is pretty hilarious. Yes, it's actually in the game. I also managed to import my Animal Crossing-themed livery from GT Sport, so I didn't have to start from scratch aside from minor retouching! I golded some tough licence tests as well and it felt accomplishing. Finally, the menu music, especially when I'm browsing the (virtual) dealerships. A few sound like you'd hear in a clothing store, except they're actually pleasant to listen to (in my opinion)! I've been listening to them in the past couple of days, even though a couple of them are in languages I can't understand lol. If I had to choose one, I'd suggest *Take You Higher by LEISURE*. Nice vibes all around.



I'm excited that the first race of the 2022 Formula 1 season will start this weekend! The pre-season tests are interesting as teams are dealing with 'porpoising'. To simply put, it means that the cars bounce up and down quickly on long straights and even grind the ground at times. I wonder how teams try to solve that problem going forward. I already heard that a few solved the issue and it'll be interesting how the results will turn out in the race.


----------



## Franny

I got the job

Woohoo job hopping


----------



## Alienfish

Got that other manga magazine issue in the mail today! It also came with some Gakuen Alice fridge magnets so that was cute 

Afternoons are finally starting to be warm enough so you can walk to the train rather than having to take the bus a few stops, felt nice and healthy!


----------



## hakutaku

Had a hectic past 2 days tbh, but I've got everything mostly sorted out now...

- My dog suddenly got very ill a couple days ago, so I took him to the vet yesterday and I'm really glad they were immediately able to diagnose him and get him on the right medication so he should hopefully start getting better soon  I was worried it would take a few days for them to figure out what was wrong and get him medicine, but they sorted it out immediately!

- I had my hospital appointment today and had to have a blood test...I've got a phobia of blood/veins but managed to get it over with, so I'm taking that as a win 

- Basically, I'm happy all of that is over and I can relax for the rest of the week!


----------



## TheDuke55

Not that it makes me overly happy, but I like that it's a possibility that we will stop having to go back and forth with Daylight savings when and if this bill is passed. It won't be until next year, but better late than never. It was always a pain in the butt having to change all the clocks twice a year.

I really don't know why it took them so long to come to this point. I heard that they tried this back in the 1970s and apparently they went right back to DST switching. So who knows, maybe this will be a repeat. But I hope it sticks this time.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

finished a trackmaster (thomas the tank engine) layout after 2 weeks
its alright i guess


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm happy about a few things today:

- I slept a tiny bit better last night after not sleeping well since the time changed.
- The weather this afternoon when I took my dog on a walk was warm and sunny.
- I treated myself to a Frosty from Wendy's tonight for dessert.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was up and down a lot for me, but ended on a positive note.

- I took care of things at home.
- I had my third day of work and really, really enjoyed it.  I feel like this particular job has given me a sense of purpose going forward.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks are 26-8 since this year started.  They were trailing against the Brooklyn Nets the whole game, and even when they got the lead the Nets would take it back.  Well, with time expiring in the fourth quarter Dinwiddie shot another game-ending three, a buzzer beater to win it 113-111.  I was sitting down looking glum so much before that, I got so excited when he won it for us again (I ended up ugly crying down my hallway because it reminds me how I don't believe enough).  There is no quit in this team.  They're fighting for every possession, every shot, in every game.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Today was up and down a lot for me, but ended on a positive note.
> 
> - I took care of things at home.
> - I had my third day of work and really, really enjoyed it.  I feel like this particular job has given me a sense of purpose going forward.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks are 26-8 since this year started.  They were trailing against the Brooklyn Nets the whole game, and even when they got the lead the Nets would take it back.  Well, with time expiring in the fourth quarter Dinwiddie shot another game-ending three, a buzzer beater to win it 113-111.  I was sitting down looking glum so much before that, I got so excited when he won it for us again (I ended up ugly crying down my hallway because it reminds me how I don't believe enough).  There is no quit in this team.  They're fighting for every possession, every shot, in every game.


Same here! I was soo mad they were losing like THE WHOLE TIME! I turned it off in the 3rd quarter, I couldn't watch. You've taught me a valuable lesson, my friend - to have more faith!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m getting a fresh start with my Switch and the games I want to play again and I’m now just gonna be myself and be happy with what I got. I’ve been trying so hard the last three years to grow my bangs out, but it’s now obvious, that’s not what I wanted to do after all. So like I said, just gonna be happy with what I got. It will be awhile before I get my long hair again, but at least now I can leave my bangs alone and let the longer part of my hair grow back. ^-^


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a pretty good day for me today technically yesterday!

I started making another drawing! I've been randomly recommended some art tips on Youtube and I now realize why my drawings 'lean' over so much. I'll definitely look out when I'm making this drawing in hopes to conquer it! Flipping the images can help.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did some mission challenges. One of them involves going as far as you can with very low fuel. I find it fun going over 8km in the distance while accelerating in low revs and coasting downhill wherever I can in a car that's inefficient in fuel. You could say it's a good practice trying to save gas in real life considering the prices right now lol.
I went on a small car stroll.
I cooked dinner for my family. 
This final point is the highlight of the day for me. I watched the movie _Turning Red_ with my sister and mother after hearing so many good things about it! I've enjoyed the movie throughout and laughed a lot. I also recognize some of the subtle references such as the Ontario licence plate, Tim Hortons Timbits (*birthday cake* in particular I think), and the *old Canadian $5 bills*. Those who live in Toronto might recognize some more references related to the city! I gotta say, it easily became one of my favourite movies to watch since the storyline felt refreshing, different, and somewhat relatable in a way, minus turning into a giant red panda obviously lol.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to find out the name of a game from my early childhood—The Adventures of Bleeposaurus: Dragonfire!  I never had the full game, I just remember playing the demo on Nickolodeon over and over as a kid LOL I also found a playthrough on Youtube that I watched while taking care of some work, and it was a fun little nostalgia trip to go down. 
☾ Also, I finally put all my collectibles into a Word document so I could organize lineups better, and I'm so glad I did?? ;v; It's so much easier than just scrolling up and down my inventory and trying to visualize; I can't believe I didn't do this sooner.


----------



## xara

my day didn’t really go the way i planned since i chickened out of my dentist appointment at the last minute >_<, but i had a decent day regardless!

• one of my favourite fanfic writers announced that they’ve resumed writing one of their fanfics that has been on hiatus since around july of last year! i love and miss that fanfic so, so much, so this news is incredibly exciting!! i also read a new fanfic written by one of my other favourite fanfic writers, and it was fantastic!! 
• i discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite shows, as well as 2 new favourite youtube videos!
• i also discovered that i have more of one of my medications left than i thought i did!
• cuddled with alize, and she once again rubbed her head against my face and let me kiss her head, only this time she let me do it 3 times! i love her so much. <3
• did some self-care.
• spent most of my day sleeping, which is probably a weird thing to be happy about, but i’ve been restless at night lately and have been sleeping like ****, so the extra rest i got today was much-needed.



hakutaku said:


> - My dog suddenly got very ill a couple days ago, so I took him to the vet yesterday and I'm really glad they were immediately able to diagnose him and get him on the right medication so he should hopefully start getting better soon  I was worried it would take a few days for them to figure out what was wrong and get him medicine, but they sorted it out immediately!


oh no! i’m so sorry to hear that your dog got sick, but i’m relieved that he received a diagnosis and medication quickly!! i hope he feels much better soon. 



Midoriya said:


> - I had my third day of work and really, really enjoyed it.  I feel like this particular job has given me a sense of purpose going forward.


i absolutely love this for you, riley. you’ve gone through so much in your personal life, your work life, etc and i’m just... so happy you finally landed your dream job and that you’re enjoying it so far! you’ve worked so hard, and i really hope things continue to look up for you. <3



Merielle said:


> ☾ Also, I finally put all my collectibles into a Word document so I could organize lineups better, and I'm so glad I did?? ;v; It's so much easier than just scrolling up and down my inventory and trying to visualize; I can't believe I didn't do this sooner.


nice! i’ve had all my collectibles and lineup ideas in a google doc for a while now, and it is absolutely a game changer! it really makes coming up with lineups and keeping track of which collectibles you have to work with + their dates so much easier.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*Today is Saint Patrick's Day! Lots of green which is my favorite color! I think clovers are very cute as well!!*


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good and productive day at work  had to catch up on a few things that were time-consuming.


----------



## HaveACool

Passed a mock exam for the last unit of my Accountancy course. Still need to sit the exam, but it's a good start! I'm well on track for the grade I want!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Made a spiral on my train layout, so the engines will go faster while going down.
Halfway thru mlp s1! (is alright so far!)
Cleaned up, a good chunk of my room!
Heater finally working again ! (it randomly stops working)


----------



## meo

Going to the store in a bit to meal prep for the work weekend  most definitely will I mean won't grab something from the bakery...
Finally have everything I need and setup for baby. Feels so good to be done with shipping and all the box breakdowns lol.
We're supposed to get a thunderstorm this evening. 
We have some bamboo stalks we've had sometime now, we usually find random containers/small vases/interesting looking jars. I noticed today it's time for the one container with two stalks to be split. So, I'm excited to be on the lookout for a cute container for it.
Having a LOTR and get my ACNH town cleaned up day


----------



## oak

My taxes were approved and I'm eating this cheeseburger so life is pretty decent right now.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I came into my work today as a customer and told my “surrogate mom” happy birthday, lol. I managed to slip that card into her purse which was very difficult but it was accomplished. 
⬥ I saw my friend today as well (also at work) and talked for about ten minutes. And we hugged, which ngl, it’s _really_ something I needed the last day or two. I’m an affectionate person in general, lmao.
To add to the above point, our conversation made me smile, lol.
⬥ I took a few empty boxes down to the dumpster and I’ll be able to run the vacuum later tonight. Tossing those boxes was long overdue.
⬥ It’s my day off so I’m just playing my hockey game online.


----------



## MapleSilver

I might have discovered an allergy that explains why I always feel terrible when I wake up. Still not certain if that's why, but I really hope so because then I'd finally be able to solve this problem.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I‘m looking forward to meeting my sister on Sunday.


----------



## Autumn247

I finally got myself to get a dental cleaning/exam/xrays done today, it was long overdue (by 3 years), anyway, I have some work that will need to be done so I have some more dentist appointments over the next few months.  That's really the big accomplishment of my day/week.


----------



## LadyDestani

It's been a rough week, but I have a few things to be happy about today:

- I got some sleep again last night. Still not enough, but better than earlier this week.
- I got my car inspection done today so that's one more thing I can check off my to-do list.
- It stopped raining this afternoon and the weather was warm and sunny.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finished re-organizing my bookshelves, and managed to clear up even more room! Not only was I able to fit in all my stray books that I couldn't fit on the shelves before, I actually have room for quite a few more now!  I was hoping just to be able to get them all put away, so I'm really pleased with my results.
☾ I've gotten a lot done in general recently, so I treated myself to the evening off to play some more DQVII!  I was able to make some really great progress too.  Euphonia is... scary.


----------



## Aniko

I bought peppers, chives and carrots seeds to start my little garden. For the tomatoes I'm taking the seeds directly from a tomato. I tried that while quarantine and it worked pretty well, with just 9 seeds from one tomato we got almost 200 tomatoes at the end of summer.


----------



## xara

my day wasn’t anything special, but it was still decent! 

• read 5 new fanfics that i really enjoyed!
• did 2 animal crossing trades.
• cuddled with my kitten, and i also took a short, silly video of her! i’ll edit it into this post if i can figure out how and where to upload it.  <3
• got high.


----------



## KittenNoir

I've had a very very long week so my husband took me out to dinner and got me my favourite cake to have together with a cup of tea


----------



## Sophie23

I’m working on making a McDonald’s & post office on my Acnh island


----------



## Midoriya

- I've had a very productive first week of work.  I'm ready to get more into this and exceed expectations.
- The Dallas Mavericks play against the Philadelphia 76'ers in Philly tonight.  They're trying to improve to 27-8 since the year started.  The only team in the league that has a better record since the year started are the Phoenix Suns.  They're inspiring everyone with their level of play, that's for sure.
- Lastly, I've done some thinking and I'm going to rededicate my efforts into reaching out to friends, supporting others, putting myself in other's shoes, and just becoming an even better person.  I know I can do it.


----------



## Foreverfox

My iPad Air just came! Excited to get going on it later!


----------



## hakutaku

The weather here has been perfect, and it looks like it's gonna stay that way all of next week too   
My friend also invited me out for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

lots of cool stuff!

♡ I'm getting some new ideas for my old fanfics and I'm hoping to start rewriting them soon 
♡ I'm very happy with my most recent drawing! actually all my recent drawings are really good. also in March alone I've already completed like 6 art pieces holy-- 
♡ my collectible stress is finally starting to ease up. I really need to slow down and just take it easy, enjoy what I have. I'm forever grateful for my gradient feathers and balloons (also this boo egg is amazing, I always appreciate more super mario collectibles)!
♡ I got the dishes washed in the kitchen (which is a HUGE deal for us because the sink has been dirty forever and I couldn't do it bc depression) so that's amazing!!
♡ I may finally have a part-time job lined up, I still need to talk to the hiring manager but I hope I'm a good fit and get the job!
♡ had a somewhat busy morning/afternoon but I'm about to throw my pjs back on and see if I can take a nap lol
♡ lastly my new higher dose of prozac has been helping tremendously, I haven't had a depressive episode in weeks and I'm so so happy about that. I haven't felt this fantastic/evened out since I was in high school. I'm finally starting to re-realize my passions and talents and interests and it's great!!!


----------



## amemome

my boss praised my work! yayyy


----------



## TheDuke55

Aniko said:


> I bought peppers, chives and carrots seeds to start my little garden. For the tomatoes I'm taking the seeds directly from a tomato. I tried that while quarantine and it worked pretty well, with just 9 seeds from one tomato we got almost 200 tomatoes at the end of summer.


Nice! Every year I expand my vegetable gardens a bit more. It's cool to see someone else with this hobby on here! Good luck with your harvests!



Sophie23 said:


> I’m working on making a McDonald’s & post office on my Acnh island


That sounds really cool. I actually want to see the finished product. You got to show us when its complete!



Been waiting for a few things to come in the mail so I can get started on some of my projects I have, such as the antique treasure chest, remodeling one of my rooms, starting up my vegetable gardens, and metal restoration. And all of these tools for these tasks showed up today!


----------



## Beanz

i didn't go to school today bc there was a teacher professional day. my grandma and i got our ears pierced together, now im going to draw.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm feeling much better about life in general today. Here are the things I'm happy about:

- I slept okay again last night. I'm really hoping to catch up on more sleep this weekend.
- The weather was perfect today, warm and sunny.
- I watched squirrels, birds, and a bunny in my backyard while I was working.
- I had a good counseling session today. My counselor praised my progress and agreed with the next steps I was planning to take in a difficult situation I'm facing.
- When I was picking up dinner tonight, there was a very friendly dog in the car next to me who was smiling at me and wagging its tail.
- I treated myself to a chocolate milkshake for dessert.
- My mom didn't do too badly with her spending today.
- It's Friday and I have the whole weekend ahead of me.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a great day at work and it was a little busy, but it wasn’t as bad as last Friday. The morning cleaner called off again (I guess he doesn’t like Fridays), but my friend offered to work a double shift so I didn’t have to come in to a disaster. Although, she left an hour or two after I got there, we still had the chance to talk. ^_^ 
⬥ It was nice and cool outside today. 
⬥ My one coworker who’s birthday was on Thursday told me she had a great birthday and I’m really happy.
⬥ I slept really well last night. I’m hoping to continue that trend tonight.


----------



## xara

been feeling pretty restless all day, but otherwise my day was decent! 

• read 2 new fanfics that i really enjoyed! 
• got high. 
• finally tidied up my room a bit. i’ve got a bit of a mess buildup going on rn, so i’m trying to tidy up bit by bit each day. 
• cuddled with alize! afterwards, my mom put on her favourite mice video for her (it’s just a video of mice eating, roaming around and going in and out of a hole that she found on youtube, but alize absolutely loves it lol) and she was even cuter with it than usual. when she wasn’t pouncing or whacking at the tv screen to try and get the mice, she’d lay/crouch down and just chirp at them. it was adorable. 
• watched most of adam devine’s “_best time of our lives_” netflix comedy special with my mom and laughed a bit. 
• had some delicious asiago chicken with bow-tie pasta, spinach, tomatoes and garlic pan bread for lunch! i’ve been craving it for a few days now, and it was pretty tasty.  
• discovered some new favourite youtube videos. 
• watched a tiktok that made me laugh.


----------



## vinnie

I'm currently participating in a 12-hour long fundraiser event (staying up for 12 hours straight)
My parents brought me a bunch of snacks
I'm hanging out with all my friends and chilling
We've been playing board games and card games for the past 6 hours. Very entertaining
We all had a synchronized dance party at 12am
*UPDATE** 
I'm now extremely sleep-deprived and i'm about to sleep all day.


----------



## aericell

my kids left me with this today before they went off to spring break  i'd been seeing them work on a poster in the back of the room during study hall but i thought they were just doing something silly  they make me love my job and i love them so much


----------



## BrokenSanity

One of my biggest dreams is _this _close to coming true, I've always dreamed of having all 18 animal crossing frog amiibo cards, before I had 10 of them: Lily, Puddles, Henry, Ribbot, Camofrog, Diva, Gigi, Jambette, Jeremiah and Drift. I got 55 More amiibo cards for my Birthday which are Wart. Jr, Cousteau, Croque, Prince, Static and the other 50 is the entire welcome amiibo cards set. I'm buying Frobert and he is the remaining frog card I need until I have all 18 Frogs. Once I complete my frog set I'm wondering if I should continue hunting for cards by animal species or I should do by series, I need 57 Series One cards, 22 Series Two cards, 55 series Three cards and 61 series Four cards(I have all the series five cards by that I mean the villagers, I'm not keeping track of special characters in my entire amiibo collection since they don't really matter to me) the other animal species I really like a lot are: Eagle, Hamster, Sheep, Squirrel, Rhino and Bear. Decisions... decisions...

I'm also happy because I'm having fun playing my new 3DS game, It makes me feel kind of greedy to ask for video games for my Birthday or Christmas since they are expensive but this is the first time in my life I got not one but two video games for my birthday.
And I've been making a lot of progress on my island, it's close to being finished!


----------



## Alienfish

- Got two vintage shirts I ordered online today! I haven't had them driving out to pick-up places since during earlier pandemic on a Saturday so that was super awesome. And they look great!
- Went to an IRL vintage store and bought a 60s shirt and some 70s corduroy pants. Bit expensive but I need more pants and the shirt was fab as well.
- Nice weather but still a bit too cold to dress for spring properly. Still, it's sunny so always nice!


----------



## hakutaku

- Lunch with my friend went well, the food was good and we made plans to maybe go to Berlin together in a few months! 
- The weather was great again, sunny, warm, and windy 
- Bought a mother's day card because it's next week (in the UK it happens in March)
- Played some more Pokemon Black then had some coffee + biscuits in the late afternoon

A nice Saturday!


----------



## Midoriya

Finally, my weekends aren't terrible because I don't have to work!  I'm going to eat lots of good food, get some laundry done, and play a lot of Genshin Impact and my Pokemon Shining Pearl Starterlocke.  Also looking forward to the Mavericks taking on the Hornets later.


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> Finally, my weekends aren't terrible because I don't have to work!  I'm going to eat lots of good food, get some laundry done, and play a lot of Genshin Impact and my Pokemon Shining Pearl Starterlocke.  Also looking forward to the Mavericks taking on the Hornets later.


Nice! Hope you've been having a blast with your Saturday! A couple weeks from now I've requested off for a 4 day weekend. For no reason in particular other than I just don't want to work and do whatever lol. So I get it. Enjoy it to the max!



Finished work for the day and have off the rest of tonight and all of Sunday. I ordered a pizza and am going to watch a movie (don't know which one) and play some games. I don't normally do stuff like that, so I'm just going to chill.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my mom finally got a PS5 today!! she got it from an online friend whom she plays a lot of PS4 games with. she's been wanting one for over a year now and it was super generous of him to give her a brand new one without asking for money or anything in return. she's really happy with it and I'm so happy for her 

that also means that I get to have her old PS4 which means I can finally play Spyro Reignited again!!


----------



## KittenNoir

My best friend texted me asking if I wanna go shopping and get some lunch  !!!! I am so excited I am running around my house getting ready now


----------



## vinnie

I met someone new at the fundraiser event yesterday and we instantly bonded! They're so kind and I'm happy to get to know them more ^-^
I made a new avatar using Picrew! (Amazing website for avatar creating)
I slept until 3 or 4, caused by not sleeping for an entire day and a half. It was nice
My cats greeted me when I got home today
I played animal crossing a bit


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to sleep late this morning.
- The weather was really nice again today, true spring weather, and I'm loving it.
- I spent a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## oak

This mini cheesecake I bought from walmart is bringing me a lot of serotonin despite being quite mediocre.


----------



## Croconaw

Today hasn’t really been the best day but I figured I would look for some positives. There are a few nice things that did happen.

⬥ I had something bothering me and I think my friend knew something was wrong so she was trying to pry. I really appreciate her concern and I know some people may not want prying and prefer to be left alone but it felt nice to know she actually cares. I actually think the best part of my day today was her holding me, telling me she cares about me and constantly reassuring me I was okay.
⬥ I’m just relaxing right now and it feels nice to just sit down and forget about everything. I think I’ll sleep well tonight. I do feel a little better literally only thanks to the first point, lol.


----------



## Merielle

Forgot to post yesterday, but I've been doing well the past couple of days!
Yesterday:
☾ I got to play some more DQVII!  Things certainly have taken a turn, to say the least.
☾ I've been watching more Afterlife SMP series with my family, particularly SmallishBeans' and LDShadowLady's!  They're both quite fun to watch. ^^
☾ I also ordered myself another blind box set (hoping to get the pins I wanted but missed out on last time!) and a storage folder for clear files!  I've only collected a few so far, but it'll be nice to have a safe/compact place to put them.  Plus, I'm getting a transparent one, so I'll be able to look through them without having to take them out.

Today:
☾ I watched Dollightful's video on the doll café she visited!  It was a really cute little place, and I loved the concept art she showed for a Year of the Tiger doll!  Can't wait for her video on that one, whenever she's able to work on it.
☾ I found some official art of one of my faves in higher quality than I had before!  It's not what I'd consider ideal quality (it's got that "SAMPLE" watermark over it lol), but it's still pretty nice!  I should hopefully be getting the same art on some physical merch later in the year, too.
☾ Once again, I played DQVII for a good while!  Despite one _particularly_ annoying dungeon, I'm making really good progress—I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish the main story this weekend, but I'm definitely getting closer to that point.  (Square Enix, please don't take down the servers until I can unlock the story DLC... ;v; )


----------



## xara

posting later than usual since i accidentally went to bed early, but yesterday was a pretty decent day! 

• got 3x nook points.
• got high.
• discovered some more new favourite edits of one of my favourite shows, as well as a new favourite youtube video and a new favourite song!! 
• cuddled with my kitten. <3
• tried molson canadian beer for the first time! it’s not my favourite drink by any means, but it was better than i was expecting!



aericell said:


> my kids left me with this today before they went off to spring break  i'd been seeing them work on a poster in the back of the room during study hall but i thought they were just doing something silly  they make me love my job and i love them so much


stopppp that’s so sweet. kids can be so great at times. i hope you all have a great spring break! 



BrokenSanity said:


> It makes me feel kind of greedy to ask for video games for my Birthday or Christmas since they are expensive but this is the first time in my life I got not one but two video games for my birthday.


it’s not greedy at all! sure, video games are expensive, but it’s not like you’re asking for a new one every week. you’re allowed to ask for the things that you enjoy, especially on special occasions like christmas and your birthday. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> my mom finally got a PS5 today!! she got it from an online friend whom she plays a lot of PS4 games with. she's been wanting one for over a year now and it was super generous of him to give her a brand new one without asking for money or anything in return. she's really happy with it and I'm so happy for her
> 
> that also means that I get to have her old PS4 which means I can finally play Spyro Reignited again!!


love that for her!! i hope she continues to enjoy her new ps5, and i hope you enjoy her ps4!


----------



## Sophie23

Forgot to post yesterday so here it is 
Yesterday:

 played some animal crossing new horizons  - worked on my McDonald’s & post office 

 Went shopping in Town 🛍

 picked up my new glasses  

 Ate out - had Ham, egg & chips 


Today: 

 I’m seeing my brother before his birthday 

 And hopefully I’ll get bids for my old Nintendo switch today because it ends today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

last night around midnight my friend on Discord messaged me and we were chatting for a bit but then he brought up that he got this:




and ofc I really wanted it too cause it comes with a very smol SM64 cart and I absolutely love it. but it costed 500 platinum points (which I had) and $7.50 for shipping (which I didn't have) so my friend, out of the graciousness of his heart, _sent me the money to cover shipping._ so I was able to order it last night and it should be here sometime next week!! I appreciate him so much, on so many levels, and this just adds to it


----------



## TheDuke55

aericell said:


> my kids left me with this today before they went off to spring break  i'd been seeing them work on a poster in the back of the room during study hall but i thought they were just doing something silly  they make me love my job and i love them so much


That is very cute! It's the little things like this that make it very special, I can totally get that.

You just made me remember when I was very sick years ago and having to recover. A bunch of members from a forum I used to frequent (long gone) sent me an E-card that they all wrote their own thing wishing me a speedy recovery or how much they appreciated me. I saved it on my computer. I need to find it now that you reminded me.

@xSuperMario64x Nice! I hear those are still hard to come by even 2 years later. It's insane they haven't tried to battle this yet. I can't even imagine what their sells are like if they can't keep a steady flow for the consumers. Good to hear your mom got the system and that you're getting a 'new' system as well! Are there any games you plan on getting now?



I fixed someone's old smart phone that they didn't want anymore and now I've been logging on it daily to get Nook points lol. I've had a flipphone for the longest time. Still do since I haven't fully registered the phone, but I can use it to collect points, connect to NSO, and scan QR codes.

Kind of stinks since the one I did want to scan kept coming up as an error even though I created it in the 3ds so I figured it would be fine. The other ones worked so I don't get it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x Nice! I hear those are still hard to come by even 2 years later. It's insane they haven't tried to battle this yet. I can't even imagine what their sells are like if they can't keep a steady flow for the consumers. Good to hear your mom got the system and that you're getting a 'new' system as well! Are there any games you plan on getting now?


honestly no, as of right now there aren't any PS4 games I'm particularly interested in getting. I'm pretty content just playing Spyro for now. I've heard that PS4 games are pretty cheap and easy to come by these days (one of my friend's favorite PS4 games is like $20 brand new) so maybe sometime I'll go to the local secondhand game store and see what they have :>


----------



## Autumn247

Well it's officially spring now I think? As much as I love autumn and winter, it will be good for me to get some sunshine and vitamin D from being in it. 
I have cut down a lot/most of the sugar that I eat. And have been getting a lot of walking in. So far I've lost 9lbs! Super proud of myself. 
I'm looking forward to Sunday mass 
Woke up with my kitty snuggled next to me 
I plan on having a productive day and getting some cleaning done


----------



## Mr_Persona

Just need another round of 5k tbt to get my collectible. Worried though of how would i earn more tbt after all my collectibles been sold.


----------



## Sophie23

My old Nintendo switch sold for a reasonable price!


----------



## Midoriya

Everyone in my life makes me extremely happy and gives me the strength to give back to others.  Plus the sun is shining outside again.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept a bit better last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was a bit cooler but at least the sun was shining.
- My husband did a deep clean in the bathroom and it looks so much better.
- I got to watch Shadows House and Attack on Titan today.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I won Jump Showdown in Fall Guys for the first time today!! I'd won every final at least once except for this one, so I'm really glad to have finally defeated it. It was starting to feel like my nemesis.  
☾ I also cleared Gale Sanctum and finished the Howling Peaks DLC of Minecraft Dungeons! I thought the final boss of this one was pretty fun, and I'm looking forward to starting the Hidden Depths DLC next! Gonna go on some adventures with my baby sea turtle. 
☾ And while I was at it, I went ahead and snagged the remaining NSO ACNH villager icon elements with the platinum points I earned.  Probably won't ever use most of them, but it still felt nice to collect the full set—now to save up my points again for April!
☾ Got to play some more DQVII as well!  I think I'm almost ready to take on the final dungeon and finish the main story, but I want to do just a bit more grinding in vocations first.
☾ I snuck in some reading time today too, while my 3DS was charging.  Over halfway through the book I'm on now!


----------



## vinnie

I took a 2 mile walk with my grandparents
Once I got home, I took a four hour long nap
My cat cuddled with me while I slept


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I battled and talked with my friend today. ^_^ I also feel a whole lot better than I did last night. She really does put a smile on my face.
⬥ I have one more day of work before my day off. 
⬥ It was a little cold out for some reason (just a slight breeze), but I was okay with that because I always think it could be worse, lol.
⬥ I had some hot chicken wings for lunch.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I wasn't able to post here in a while so I'll post what happened yesterday and today:

*March 19, 2022*

*Feel free to skip this point.* After weeks of not spotting a car I have yet to identify, this day finally broke that streak as I went somewhere with my family. It's a *2022 Genesis G70*! If it weren't for _the game that shall not be named_, I wouldn't have been able to figure it out! It's really cool because it's the first Genesis in my growing list of identified cars, and it's the latest car too in terms of the year... I honestly like the design of the headlights for being different.
Me and my family went to this restaurant for lunch and ate lots of yummy food. There were many leftovers so we were able to take them home and eat them later!
I played GT Sport to win a couple of races and time trial laps. I was planning to do an endurance race, but I ended up going to scapes mode to take pictures of my cars in many places around the world instead haha.
*March 20, 2022*

I did some laundry.
Not only today was pretty sunny, but the temperatures were also pretty pleasant as well! I only needed to wear a sweater to keep myself warm outside.



Spoiler: Formula 1



I unfortunately wasn't able to watch the 2022 Formula 1 Bahrain Grand Prix live due to TV channels not televising it lol. I did watch the highlights and noticed that the battles are closer now in terms of wheel to wheel racing which is a good thing. The regulation change really shook things up. Out of nowhere, Ferrari took a 1-2 finish with Charles Leclerc leading the way. The last time the team pulled this off was in the 2019 Singapore Grand Prix if I recall correctly, so it's been quite a few years! What really made me happy though is that a Haas car finished in fifth place. The team struggled very heavily in the last couple of years, so no doubt they are very happy with the result. I'm hoping they would keep it up to stay afloat in the fierce competion of Formula 1. If the first race is anything to go by, the battles between teams for the top positions should be a good one as the season goes on!



I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister during the pleasant weather! I even had the windows rolled down a bit to get a cool breeze. We also saw lots of cute doggos in the process. I'm pretty sure they're all happy being able to go outside in this nice weather.  Now that it's the beginning of spring, it's safe to say that I survived my first season of winter driving!
*Feel free to skip this point.* During the car stroll, I saw this very old car that I didn't recognize. I did, however, recognize the MG badge on the front so I looked it up further when I got home. Turns out the car in question is an *MG MGA*! Year model could be somewhere between 1955 to 1962 according to quick research, so it's definitely one of the oldest cars I've seen. Things went from new to old real quick after seeing that Genesis yesterday lol.
I played GT Sport and did some simple livery editing.
I made a simple file in Inkscape!
I played ACNH and witnessed a conversation between Gruff and Carrie. Basically, Carrie was singing about oranges (which is my native fruit) and had a little bit of a chuckle. On a sidenote, I can't believe it's been two years since New Horizons released! I remember getting it on release day before things started going crazy in the world. I also remember dumping tons of bugs and fishes outdoors before unlocking the museum. I thought I was a genius coming up with it only to find out many others did the same lol. Sterling and Diva has been with me since the very beginning. This means that they still have their basic furniture and I am totally fine with it.


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to buy another Fire Emblem art book and the third volume of Frieren: Beyond Journey’s End today on Amazon. They’ll arrive this sometime week and I can’t wait to read them! 

I started to play Cozy Grove again last night and I’ve been enjoying it again. It’s been a few months since I last touched it but I’m happy I had the motivation to play it again. It’s a nice break from Animal Crossing.


----------



## xara

back at it again with yet another late ass post, but yesterday was the best day that i’ve had in a while… right up until i got food poisoning. 

• amazon _finally_ got a restock of the series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards, so i bought myself 2 packs (the limit)!! gamestop also had series 4 packs available online, so i bought 3 of those as well! i don’t have any series 4 cards at all, so i’m really excited to see who i’ll get!!! 
• cuddled with alize. <3
• went out with my mom and had a great time! she bought me 2 new squishmallows, a smoothie from booster juice and air freshener for my room! though, the highlight of my day was definitely stopping by bestbuy and buying 5 packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards!!! i wasn’t expecting them to have any, and if they did, i was expecting a limit on how many i could buy, but i’m so glad i was wrong! i got 9 new cards, 3 of which i really, _really_ wanted and i’m so happy! 


Spoiler: squishmallows + cards



i finally got shino, cephalobot and ace !! i literally screamed when i saw them lol. i’m also so happy that i didn’t get any duplicate npc cards! now i just need azalea, wardell and flick, and i’ll have everyone i really wanted!!




i’m also absolutely in love with my new squishmallows — especially edward the eagle! though, the fox is special to me because of 1) the message on her belly, which is something i need to learn to do, and 2) her name. her name is alizeh, which is literally my cat’s name with an h at the end of it! i love them so much, and am so grateful to my mom for buying them (and the other stuff) for me! 





• got high.
• discovered some new favourite tiktoks.


----------



## Midoriya

- Work was good today.
- I'm headed to martial arts practice.
- The Dallas Mavericks are playing host to the Minnesota Timberwolves tonight.  It'll be a showdown between two rising teams as the playoff race in the NBA west heats up.   
- Currently trying to avoid any tornadoes.  Wish me luck!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was very nice again today, warm and sunny.
- I made it through a tough day of work and completed the tasks that absolutely had to be done today.
- My dog was being surprisingly good and calm today.
- I had a really good cheeseburger for dinner tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- I got to go for a drive today with the top down because the weather was really nice, it was a great time 
- I have plans tomorrow to do some rearranging in my room, would've started today but it took quite a bit of planning and now it's almost 10pm so I'm just gonna go to bed and work on it tomorrow.
- I have a new drawing idea started, it's a character which I created right around the same time as my OC Flynn (since both started out as fakemon), I'm having a tricky time coming up with a name for him but I've decided they're gonna be rivals (and perhaps long lost siblings but idk yet).
- still thinking abt working on one of my fanfics, I also have at least one other story planned (a fanfic based on New Horizons) and I'm pretty excited about that 

edit: oh and I also sold some of my old NIB amiibos yesterday, so that'll give me a decent amount of money. they were honestly just collecting dust and they were sitting in the back of my game shelf, hidden, so I figured I would sell them to someone who would use them or at least appreciate them more.

edit again: ALSO I've been doing some fun challenges in Mario Party Superstars. last night I did a challenge where I put all the CPUs on easy and gave myself a 5-star handicap, and I had to get to 4th place by the end of the game. I ended up getting in 3rd because I had too many coins (I can't resist collecting coins lol) but it went surprisingly well! soon I would like to do another challenge where I put all CPUs on easy again and give _them_ a 5-star handicap, and I try to get 1st place by the end. 

edit again again: also @/Shellzilla_515 made some VW skins for me in GT and I looooove themmm sdjfsjdfssdf


----------



## deana

The cat had a nap on my lap today and it melted my heart  I also treated myself to a couple of small purchases which I am excited for!


----------



## Mr.Fox

I’m proud of my community today, and that made me happy. Our city lifted mask mandates today, and on my way to work I assumed only about 10% of people would still be wearing them…amazingly about 90% of patients and all staff still had their masks on.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to beat the final boss of DQVII!!  I really enjoyed the ending (I love when Dragon Quest games let you go on a little victory tour after defeating the final boss ehehe ;v; ), and I thought the post-credits scene was a lovely way to wrap the story up.  I also went ahead and made sure to download the story tablets (and make a backup save for the sake of posterity), so I'm looking forward to getting into those and the other post-game content!
☾ Also had time to clear the first level of the Hidden Depths DLC in Minecraft Dungeons, and I was lucky enough to get to unlock the secret level on my first go!  Took a little bit for me to get used to the underwater mechanics, but I think I'm getting the hang of it now. ^^


----------



## Holla

I finally have a job interview coming up tomorrow for something closer to home. It's about a 20min drive from home vs my current 50min drive and it doesn't require driving on the major highway. It's doing the same type of work I currently do but for a different type of manufacturer.

I am extremely anxious though as I hate interviews with all my existence and I already had trouble sleeping last night when the interview isn't even until tomorrow. :/ Trying to stay positive here though. Here's hoping. I look forward to not spending 1hr 40mins a day on arguably the deadliest highway in the country. I'm tired of seeing scary things out on that highway on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Midoriya

On top of my job and martial arts making me happy, my partner makes me happy every single day.  Wouldn't trade her for anyone!  

Also, the Mavs did it!  They beat the Timberwolves yesterday 110-108.  I wasn't expecting it, so I'm glad they won.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Feeling so much better today, after being the last 3 days literally in the bed all day
 I finally conquered the giant pile of clothes that piled up over the days I was K.O. from Covid
 Cleaned my guinea pigs / rabbit cage
 Restaurated two Tamagotchis


----------



## Autumn247

I have been talking a lot to someone I dated when we were high school together.  We live in different states now (he's stationed in Kansas (he's in the military) and doing rotations in Poland, and I live in New York)  Anyway, he's gonna try to visit me when he gets back.  We're going to see if we can make a relationship work somehow with us being at a distance for now and him traveling a lot in the Army. He's a really good guy.  We both weren't really mature enough for a relationship back when we dated, but we've both grown and matured a lot since then and might give it another try.
My building is having a coloring contest, they gave out packets of coloring pictures for people to do if they want to enter a contest, I'm gonna do it.  I love coloring.  I wish I still had my Prismacolor pencils but I'll just have to make do with my Crayola colored pencils. Anyway, I don't know if I will win but I don't really care, I just think it will be fun anyway and I've been trying to get myself back into art/crafts etc lately.
I have an appointment with my psychiatrist tomorrow morning, happy to be able to tell her I'm doing well since my medication increase.
Took a nice nap with my cat today  
Yesterday I got on the treadmill for 45 minutes
I'm having Reese's peanut butter cups tomorrow, I've been craving them so much lately 


	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2022



BakaRina said:


> I decided to buy another Fire Emblem art book and the third volume of Frieren: Beyond Journey’s End today on Amazon. They’ll arrive this sometime week and I can’t wait to read them!
> 
> I started to play Cozy Grove again last night and I’ve been enjoying it again. It’s been a few months since I last touched it but I’m happy I had the motivation to play it again. It’s a nice break from Animal Crossing.


I bought Cozy Grove recently but haven't tried it out yet, I have heard really good things about it though


----------



## vinnie

Hung out with my best friends for a little while
I cuddled with my cats
It was raining outside today, so it was calming to listen to
Finished a book I've been reading
Sung karaoke with my friends (they left me singing by myself a few times )


----------



## Shawna

My commission from lana came in <33333 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2022

Oh, and a close online friend of mine is back on Discord. <3


----------



## TheDuke55

@Merielle Good job! I finished that game both on the 3ds and my cousin's PS. It totally felt harder on the PS haha, but I was also super young. 



Spoiler



I do remember being thrown off by the fact that their god was actually dead all along and it was the devil that was impersonating god.



I called my car insurance due to them overcharging what they quoted me. I managed to get them to go back to the original agreed price. They kept trying to give me silly excuses, but I had proof with an actual bill they sent me. This really shouldn't make me happy that a job isn't doing their job, but $50 is $50.

Also had enough time after work to change my oil. Had to almost destroy the filter to get it off. It was on so tight dang. But all was well and I got it done!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Today was so much better than yesterday.
- The weather was absolutely perfect for spring, sunny and warm.
- I heard some birds chirping and saw squirrels, a bunny, and a calico cat in my yard today.
- I got caught up on a lot of work. After feeling like I was falling behind all day yesterday, now I feel like I'm ahead for the week.
- I called about a second billing notice I received and luckily they had already received my payment. The two crossed in the mail.
- My mom did a great job of controlling her spending today and didn't pull money out of her account to give to my brother.
- I received my federal tax refund today.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow.
- I enjoyed my dinner of mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, and an apple pie.
- My dog was being pretty good again today and cuddled with me on the couch.
- I'm looking forward to reading my book tonight before bed.


----------



## Merielle

@TheDuke55 Thanks! ^^ I have heard that the 3DS remake streamlined a lot of things/improved QoL in a number of ways, so age probably wasn't the only factor.


Spoiler



Yeah, that was... _oof._  I had a sense that _something _was about to happen, but I think that was mainly because I'm used to being at a higher level for the final fight in DQ games (~45-ish, and my party was around ~35 for the first Orgodemir fight), _and_ I'd heard about VII being pretty long... so I was getting pretty jumpy in the lead-up to that twist, ahahaha.



Despite feeling a little under-the-weather for most of today, I'm still quite happy about a couple things! c:
☾ My copy of Rune Factory 5: Earthmate Edition arrived today!!  I probably won't play it for a while, but I'm glad to have it and I'm excited for when I do start.  This is also the first time I've gotten a steelbook game case, and it's really quite nice!
☾ I played through all three of the DLC story tablets in DQVII!  I didn't think I'd have time for all of them, but they were a lot shorter than I was expecting—though I still really liked them.  Youth of a Hero felt a little odd and like it ended kind of abruptly, but I thought Memories of an Old Friend and Divine Recollections did a good job of tying up some loose ends in little time.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Sunday at work comes along and I’m kind of tense (for a lack of a better word) and still bothered by something that happened at work. My friend attentively listens to me and leans on the table looking right at me not distracted by anything else. Then my voice starts to crack a bit because I’m kinda sensitive (although I don’t let that side show really at all) and she holds out her hands, says “come here” and pulls me in for a hug. Then a few seconds later while still holding on to me she whispers, “if you need someone to talk to, I’m here for you.” And idk if I’ve ever had that level of friendship before but it’s amazing. 
_That as a whole just makes me happy._
⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and I put his sweater on him because he looks so cute in it. Keep in mind my grandma has an obsession with keeping her apartment at very low temperatures so it was not hot in her house and Keagan was not sweating. I just loved how cute he looked in that sweater. I don’t have a picture, though…
⬥ I was able to get some pretty decent sleep last night and am feeling good about my sleep tonight. Although, I do have to be up a bit earlier tomorrow because my dad needs an oil change, at least it’s during the hours that I work.


----------



## BakaRina

My copy of Fire Emblem Echoes art book later on in the day and I got my copy of of Frieren: Beyond Journey’s End third volume in the mail without a problem! I also decided to get The Adventures of Tintin Complete Collection while I had the chance. 

I watched the The Adventures of Tintin movie today and boy, it was fantastic. Like, I wish it had became a movie series or something of the sorts because it looks really amazing for a film that came out 10 years ago. I love falling in love with series that I didn’t know of before because I get to experience so much from what I had missed out on.


----------



## TheDuke55

BakaRina said:


> I watched the The Adventures of Tintin movie today and boy, it was fantastic. Like, I wish it had became a movie series or something of the sorts because it looks really amazing for a film that came out 10 years ago. I love falling in love with series that I didn’t know of before because I get to experience so much from what I had missed out on.


I remember I got that for my birthday or something way back then. I didn't even know of the movie and I probably would've never watched it if it weren't for that fact. I was really surprised with how good it was. And the duo kept getting themselves in the most funny of predicaments. Like the whole plane/gas scene. 

They were supposed to make another movie, but it sadly never happened due to how it undersold. And it wasn't that it was a bad film, it was just that it didn't get advertised commercially and the public at the time didn't know who Tintin was. They really screwed up with advertisements.

@Croconaw I saw Keagan the other night when I was browsing one of the pet threads. He's very cute! Reminds me of one of my neighbor's labs who I grounds keep for. They have all sorts of farm animals and it's fun to always play with him a bit whenever I go. 

It's also great that you have a very caring and attentive friend! It can be hard to find a genuine and good friend. It's great that you have someone like that to help you out.

@Merielle Woah I didn't know that Rune Factory 5 was already out. It felt like that game was going to be in development hell forever. I remember the main company ended up going bankrupt right? I haven't played a Rune Factory game since the first one. It's crazy that there are already 5 of them.

I don't know how much has changed of the series since then, but maybe I'll give it a check.


----------



## Merielle

@TheDuke55 Yeah, I only recently got into the series with RF4S, but by the sounds of things it didn't seem like RF5 was going to happen for a while there.  I'm not terribly familiar with the earlier titles, but I've really enjoyed RF4S so far and I'm expecting to like RF5 too, so I'd say they're definitely worth checking out! c:


----------



## TheDuke55

Merielle said:


> @TheDuke55 Yeah, I only recently got into the series with RF4S, but by the sounds of things it didn't seem like RF5 was going to happen for a while there.  I'm not terribly familiar with the earlier titles, but I've really enjoyed RF4S so far and I'm expecting to like RF5 too, so I'd say they're definitely worth checking out! c:


Definitely going to! There's not a lot of games out that I really want to give a try. Except for maybe Kirby, that game looks really fun. Thanks for giving me a game suggestion! Rune Factory 1 is mostly like Harvest Moon, except you can go in caves and the wilderness to mine and hunt monsters.

Most of the other probably in-depth game is a bit fuzzy due to how long ago I played it. I do remember there was a story part where there was some kind of warring army regiment that you ended up kicking out of the region throughout the gameplay. If it has a story like that to it in 5, I'll definitely enjoy that to.


----------



## tessa grace

Fully recovered from my stomach bug and feeling productive and ready to go to school


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> I finally have a job interview coming up tomorrow for something closer to home. It's about a 20min drive from home vs my current 50min drive and it doesn't require driving on the major highway. It's doing the same type of work I currently do but for a different type of manufacturer.
> 
> I am extremely anxious though as I hate interviews with all my existence and I already had trouble sleeping last night when the interview isn't even until tomorrow. :/ Trying to stay positive here though. Here's hoping. I look forward to not spending 1hr 40mins a day on arguably the deadliest highway in the country. I'm tired of seeing scary things out on that highway on a fairly regular basis.



To update from yesterday, my interview went really well. I was really stressed at home before leaving but once I got there I was fine. Apparently I was the first in person interview as most applicants were applying from big cities several hours away and they did Zoom interviews instead. In comparison I live like a 20min drive away in the next town over. Despite not having the specific schooling required they were very interested due to my job experience. I'm in a funny place where my current job is a very different strain of engineering than what I went to school for (but is more in line with this potential job) so I'm they were able see past that odd fact about me. I find out Friday what they decide. I think I've got a pretty good shot unless someone else is able to blow them away between now and then.

On a less exciting but still exciting note, my Earthmates Edition of Rune Factory 5 was delivered today. I probably won't play it for a while (too many other things going on right now plus I still haven't finished Rune Factory 4) but I look forward to seeing what all the special edition comes with at least. I also recently ordered a used copy of Chrono Trigger for DS. It could possibly be delivered today. This one I might actually play I've only heard amazing things about this game and I've never played it before.


----------



## Autumn247

Woke up early and spent awhile playing ACNH 
Signed/renewed my lease for my apartment
Had a good appointment with my psychiatrist this morning.  She said she's proud of me and how well I've been doing, our next appointment is 2 months away instead of 1 because I'm doing well and feel like I don't need an appointment every single month in a row at the moment. 
I bought some Flamin' Hot Cheetos and can't wait to eat them!


----------



## hakutaku

Had a really tough day, not much good happened, I had to get up super early for uni then take my dog to the vet again (he's very sick, he has to go in again tomorrow morning for all-day tests). But one thing that brought me some happiness was that a man gave me his bus ticket as he was getting off the bus, so I didn't have to pay the £5 to get home. That random act of generosity really can turn a bad day into an average day


----------



## Shawna

My brother brought home Wendy's fries on his way back from college


----------



## vinnie

I've been practicing the piece, "Dragon Lord," for a concert, and it's coming along great.
My cats cuddled with each other for once
Finished another book that I was almost done with
Chilled outside for a bit since it was so nice


----------



## Neb

I got a good grade on my first Japanese final and I ate some tasty Chinese food! Not a bad way to end my first term of college.


----------



## Midoriya

- Work has been great today.
- I'm headed to martial arts practice soon (as long as there aren't any tornadoes this time, lmao).
- The sun is shining and it's starting to get warmer.
- I've decided to start maining Klee in Genshin Impact.  She's already max level for me, so why not.
- The Dallas Mavericks take on the Houston Rockets at home tonight.  Unless the Mavs just shoot terrible shots all night long, they should be able to win (the Rockets are terrible this year, lol).


----------



## LadyDestani

hakutaku said:


> Had a really tough day, not much good happened, I had to get up super early for uni then take my dog to the vet again (he's very sick, he has to go in again tomorrow morning for all-day tests). But one thing that brought me some happiness was that a man gave me his bus ticket as he was getting off the bus, so I didn't have to pay the £5 to get home. That random act of generosity really can turn a bad day into an average day


I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. I hope they can find out what's wrong and treat it so he'll be alright.

Today I'm happy because:
- I slept pretty deeply last night, although still not for long enough.
- I'm glad I got so much accomplished at work yesterday because I had all-day meetings today and finished absolutely nothing.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist today.
- My dog cuddled with me this evening on the couch.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This was the easiest day of work I’ve had in a while, and I have off tomorrow.
⬥ I should be getting paid sometime tonight via direct deposit.
⬥ My little cousin came into visit me at work.
⬥ I slept very well and had a nice lunch before work.


----------



## xara

haven’t been too active the past couple days as i’ve just been focusing on recovering from my food poisoning, but i’m thankfully feeling a lot better now! still not 100%, but i’m getting there!

*monday (03/21)*
• started rewatching an old favourite show from my childhood. it’s silly, but its made me laugh a lot and has really helped me feel better while food poisoning kicks my butt.
• got caught up on a fanfic i haven’t read in a while, and the 2 chapters that i missed were both fantastic!
• discovered a new favourite tiktok.

*tuesday (03/22)*
• cuddled with my sweet lil alize. <3


Spoiler: look at her look at her



the second photo is everything. i am obsessed with her. 








• my 2 packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards from amazon arrived!! out of the 12, i only got 2 new cards, but i literally don’t care because...


Spoiler: new cards



I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT- 



of course, i’m also very happy about mabel, but W A R D E L L.


• discovered a new favourite song!
• read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed!

*wednesday (03/23)*
• ordered 3 packs each of series 1, 2 and 3 animal crossing amiibo cards, and they were shipped today as well!! i don’t own any cards from those series, so i’m really excited to see who i’ll get!! i also managed to help someone else order a few packs!
• the 3 packs of series 4 animal crossing amiibo cards i ordered from gamestop also arrived today!!


Spoiler: who i got



i didn’t really get anyone particularly exciting, but i’d say i got a pretty good bunch! i’m super relieved that i didn’t get any duplicates, and i’m really happy about getting mr. resetti’s and timmy’s cards! i love unlocking npc posters in acnh. 





• cuddled with alize. 
• finally did something that i’ve been meaning to do for over a year now.



Mr.Fox said:


> I’m proud of my community today, and that made me happy. Our city lifted mask mandates today, and on my way to work I assumed only about 10% of people would still be wearing them…amazingly about 90% of patients and all staff still had their masks on.


reading this made me feel really good. it sounds like you’re a part of a great community... wish the people in my city were like this lol.



Autumn247 said:


> I have been talking a lot to someone I dated when we were high school together.  We live in different states now (he's stationed in Kansas (he's in the military) and doing rotations in Poland, and I live in New York)  Anyway, he's gonna try to visit me when he gets back.  We're going to see if we can make a relationship work somehow with us being at a distance for now and him traveling a lot in the Army. He's a really good guy.  We both weren't really mature enough for a relationship back when we dated, but we've both grown and matured a lot since then and might give it another try.


reconnecting with an ex once you’ve both grown is honestly such an amazing thing. i hope things work out for you guys! 



Shawna said:


> My commission from lana came in <33333


your avatar is adorable!! lana is such an incredible artist. 



hakutaku said:


> Had a really tough day, not much good happened, I had to get up super early for uni then take my dog to the vet again (he's very sick, he has to go in again tomorrow morning for all-day tests). But one thing that brought me some happiness was that a man gave me his bus ticket as he was getting off the bus, so I didn't have to pay the £5 to get home. That random act of generosity really can turn a bad day into an average day


that was such a kind thing for that man to do! we need more people like him in the world.

i’m so sorry to hear that your dog is still sick, though. did the medication help at all?


----------



## KittenNoir

I wasn’t having the best day today but I’m in bed with some tea and my little cat came up to me meowed and is laying on my lap  she is passed out asleep so relaxed she never lays on my lap only ever next to me it’s the 2 year anniversary of my male kitten passing in a few days so it really means a lot to me her cuddling me


----------



## Shawna

xara said:


> haven’t been too active the past couple days as i’ve just been focusing on recovering from my food poisoning, but i’m thankfully feeling a lot better now! still not 100%, but i’m getting there!
> 
> *monday (03/21)*
> • started rewatching an old favourite show from my childhood. it’s silly, but its made me laugh a lot and has really helped me feel better while food poisoning kicks my butt.
> • got caught up on a fanfic i haven’t read in a while, and the 2 chapters that i missed were both fantastic!
> • discovered a new favourite tiktok.
> 
> *tuesday (03/22)*
> • cuddled with my sweet lil alize. <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look at her look at her
> 
> 
> 
> the second photo is everything. i am obsessed with her.
> View attachment 434735View attachment 434736
> 
> 
> • my 2 packs of series 5 animal crossing amiibo cards from amazon arrived!! out of the 12, i only got 2 new cards, but i literally don’t care because...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new cards
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT WARDELL I GOT- View attachment 434737
> 
> of course, i’m also very happy about mabel, but W A R D E L L.
> 
> 
> • discovered a new favourite song!
> • read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed!
> 
> *wednesday (03/23)*
> • ordered 3 packs each of series 1, 2 and 3 animal crossing amiibo cards, and they were shipped today as well!! i don’t own any cards from those series, so i’m really excited to see who i’ll get!! i also managed to help someone else order a few packs!
> • the 3 packs of series 4 animal crossing amiibo cards i ordered from gamestop also arrived today!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: who i got
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t really get anyone particularly exciting, but i’d say i got a pretty good bunch! i’m super relieved that i didn’t get any duplicates, and i’m really happy about getting mr. resetti’s and timmy’s cards! i love unlocking npc posters in acnh.
> View attachment 434738
> 
> 
> • cuddled with alize.
> • finally did something that i’ve been meaning to do for over a year now.
> 
> 
> reading this made me feel really good. it sounds like you’re a part of a great community... wish the people in my city were like this lol.
> 
> 
> reconnecting with an ex once you’ve both grown is honestly such an amazing thing. i hope things work out for you guys!
> 
> 
> your avatar is adorable!! lana is such an incredible artist.
> 
> 
> that was such a kind thing for that man to do! we need more people like him in the world.
> 
> i’m so sorry to hear that your dog is still sick, though. did the medication help at all?


Awwwww thanks Xara <333333


----------



## LuchaSloth

Was finally able to place an order for a Series X a few days ago, and I should finally have one in a couple days. I'm not too keen on the $500 that it set me back...but I had been trying to buy one since release.


----------



## Autumn247

xara said:


> reconnecting with an ex once you’ve both grown is honestly such an amazing thing. i hope things work out for you guys!


Thank you! 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2022


I went grocery shopping today. I was avoiding it due to anxiety, and I had a panic attack while I was there today, but I was able to get everything on my list then take the bus home.  I'm glad I made myself go finally because I really needed some more food. 
Got stuff to make meatball subs! Have been craving them for a long time now
Had some vanilla pirouette cookies with coffee today.  They're these long wafer cookies filled with vanilla creme, I believe they have chocolate ones too.  They're by the brand Pepperidge Farm, they're good


----------



## TheDuke55

It's always great to hop by here and see all of the good news you all had happen! You all deserve those good days.

Despite the rain, I've been able to stay on schedule with all of my side-work plans and everything seems to be going off without a hitch. That's honestly the best news since I really don't want to have to set aside the only day I will have to enjoy myself for these annoying jobs I really don't want to do to begin with haha.

I ordered myself a pizza and am going to watch Back to the Future since it's been a while since I last saw it.

And with everything going according to plan, I'm setting aside my day off to get back into writing my original stories and practicing drawing.


----------



## Bluebellie

I was going to post that I’m happy that it’s finally Friday…but it’s Thursday!
Anyways my schedule has been changed. I now get Fridays off, so today Is my Friday. TGIF….but not really. #TGIT


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I survived a super stressful day of work and got a lot accomplished despite having to spend the entire day multi-tasking.
- I took my dog to the vet for his annual check-up and everything was great. The vet said he's really healthy, the perfect weight, and even his teeth look good. My dog wasn't too happy about the visit, but I'm glad we got it done and now he's all set until next year.
- The weather was really beautiful today, warm and sunny. I appreciated it a lot after it rained all day yesterday.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Apparently work was real ugly tonight so I’m lowkey glad I was off. My dad told me everyone was having a terrible night. 
⬥ I was paid from my job today and it was a lot more than I thought it would be, honestly. 
⬥ I slept very well but ended up taking a nap while my dad was at work. I hope I’m able to sleep enough before I work tomorrow so I’m not insanely tired.
⬥ I’m just relaxing and playing NHL 22 right now, and having fun with it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I didn't post yesterday because I simply wasn't in a good mood after what had happened. Thankfully, today is a different story and felt very happy today, despite having a hard time sleeping last night.

I had a doctor's appointment and everything went well. I was pleasantly surprised by how quickly I was called in even though I arrived at least 10 minutes early. It may not be much, but I'm thankful for the free healthcare aspect even when just going for a checkup.
I played GT Sport and did some drift trials. While I'm absolute garbage at drifting, seeing the points rack up very quickly when doing well is satisfying. I also managed to complete a race event that lasted an hour in total. Challenging myself to only pit once in the entire race felt good as shifting gears early, coasting before braking, and adjusting the fuel mix helped reduced the number of pit stops I needed to make, especially on a track that's mainly focused on high speed which consumes fuel at a quicker rate.
I added some more music to my playlist when driving. That should keep things refreshing for a bit.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I had to go somewhere during the evening and it was getting dark. Before I entered the main road, I saw a *2018 Ford Focus RS*. Even if I didn't get the year model and trim right, it's definitely got a sporty rear wing and striking blue paint like the image I've linked to. Once I was done with my errand and drove back home, I most likely saw a *Dodge Viper SRT-10* passing through an intersection with its year model range being somewhere from 2002 to 2007. Why it took me this long to finally spot a Dodge Viper is beyond me, but I'm glad I did. If it weren't for that random Honda Civic driving through the same path I was planning to head to requiring me to make a small detour, I wouldn't have seen it at all. That Viper definitely didn't _dodge_ me this time LOL.
I had a conversation with my sister for at least half an hour about the school memories we both had. We pretty much laughed a lot looking back at them and had a great time.



xara said:


> • the 3 packs of series 4 animal crossing amiibo cards i ordered from gamestop also arrived today!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: who i got
> 
> 
> 
> i didn’t really get anyone particularly exciting, but i’d say i got a pretty good bunch! i’m super relieved that i didn’t get any duplicates, and i’m really happy about getting mr. resetti’s and timmy’s cards! i love unlocking npc posters in acnh.
> View attachment 434738


Please excuse me for typing in all caps, BUT IS THAT QUEENIE?!?! My eyes were the size of pancakes when I saw her!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Posting a little later than usual tonight, because one of my cats decided to be a total cuddlebug this evening.  He usually only wants a brief cuddle in the morning, but he just climbed into my lap all of the sudden, made biscuits for a few minutes, and then stretched out and went to sleep for at least an hour. ;v; I may be up later than I wanted to be because of it, but I just didn't have the heart to make him get up.
☾ I downloaded Fantasy Life (+ the DLC) and Style Savvy: Styling Star onto my 3DS!  I've heard good things about both and wanted to make sure I got them before the 3DS eShop starts getting phased out.
☾ Did some level-grinding in DQVII and got ahold of a couple pieces of really good equipment from DLC tablets, so I should _hopefully_ be ready to take on the first post-game dungeon next time I play!


----------



## Shawna

Finally caught a string fish in ACNH (restarted my island back in October)!!!  I’ve been putting it off for too long


----------



## TalviSyreni

Honestly I'm just glad it's Friday and this weird ol' week is behind me.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I ordered some clothing yesterday. I‘m looking forward to receiving it. I am happy that my boss finally told me I can say „du“ to her, not „Sie“ anymore (in Germany, „Sie“ is the politer form of „you“). It took almost two years to get to that point.


----------



## skweegee

Today marks the second to last day of a 10-day work week, and I'm glad it's almost over. Staffing has been an issue so we've been kept incredibly busy each day and have been struggling to get everything done, so it will be nice to be able to finally relax for a couple of days after tomorrow.

Also, the manager in charge of scheduling accepted my request for an extra day off before my scheduled vacation and two more days off after the day it's supposed to end right away when I brought it up, no questions asked, which really surprised me. I definitely expected it to be a lot tougher than that to get even one of those days. That gives me a lot more breathing room for both ends of my planned vacation and allows me to not be stuck waiting at the train station in Downtown Los Angeles at 4am the day my scheduled vacation starts while trying to get any sleep possible on the trip down. Instead I can get there in the late afternoon the day before and get a hotel so I can start the main part of my vacation well rested.


----------



## Midoriya

- I received my first paycheck today from my new job.  I'm earning twice as much as I was from my previous job.  
- It's a Friday and nice and sunny outside again today.  I'm looking forward to the weekend very much.
- The Dallas Mavericks take on the Minnesota Timberwolves again tonight, this time in Minnesota, with a chance to pass the Utah Jazz for the four spot if the Mavs win and the Jazz lose to the Hornets.
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight.


----------



## Franny

finally got some retail therapy in, been so stressed from the last few months about job hopping and im finally making good pay again AND i got a grant from school so i was able to pay some things off and just... have some money to myself!! i got some t shirts since summer is coming up and a new pair of jeans to replace mine that ripped last month. im feeling much better now


----------



## tessa grace

I got to have a long in person conversation with the guy I like. Since we mostly text it's pretty awkward in person so it was nice to break the ice but I was left all flustered and i probably made a fool outta myself


----------



## TurnipBell20

I ordered a new guitar for 750€ (about 825$). I am both happy and sad about the decision though. I am looking forward to playing the guitar, and I know I‘ll use it daily. But 750€ is so much money.


----------



## TheDuke55

Finished doing my taxes for this year and also invested a lot of my money into proper retirement accounts. I'm far from retiring or old, but it never hurts to get started early.

@Midoriya Nice, way to go! You should take a tiny bit of that check and get yourself something nice to eat as a celebration.

@TurnipBell20 While that is steep sum, sometimes it's nice to treat yourself to something. And if you keep up with your practices, it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- @Mr_Keroppi generously sent me a surprise message and small donation of bells! I hope you always remain the kind and positive person you are today, Mr_Keroppi!
- I watched two squirrels chase each other playfully through my back yard while I was working.
- I had a good chiropractor visit this afternoon. It feels great to only be going once a month after over a year of needing weekly or bi-weekly visits.
- I found some mint chocolate chip Klondike bars at the store today. I've been craving mint chocolate chip for a few weeks but couldn't find anything that was single serving. I didn't want to buy a carton. So I'm happy I finally get to indulge my craving.
- I'm done with work for the week! I'm ready for the weekend! Looking forward to relaxing, catching up on some anime, and reading.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m very happy to see that the rebuild of the Los Angeles Kings seems to be over. It’s been a very disappointing past few years but I’m very confident going forward!
⬥ I’m happy that I get some help at work tomorrow! There’s this very sweet kid with autism (no shame, I actually have autism) and he’s on with me every Saturday. He’s very meticulous with his cleaning and it makes me happy to see. He’s very nice to talk with, as well.
⬥ I received some bells and a very positive message from @Mr_Keroppi ! It brought a smile to my face to wake up to such a kind message.


----------



## vinnie

I went to eat with my family today at a _wayyy_ too fancy restaurant for a person like me lol. It was great, though. I got a basket of shrimp, but I didn't eat all of it. Earlier today I had asked my best friend to hang out because I had no idea we were going to eat. I messaged her saying never mind about hanging out, but she didn't message me back. Anyways, when I get to the restaurant, she's standing in line waiting for a seat. I go up to her and chat for a little while. It's crazy how small the world is sometimes. 
Got to visit my grandparents for a little while. They were watching my younger cousins for the night, so it was nice to see them too! 
Once we got home, I took a long shower. Today's been one of those feel-like-you're-going-around-the-world days for me. 
This morning I checked my notifications and saw a sweet Fri-Yay bonus which made me so happy!!
I was really struggling to get out of bed this morning, but my cats wanted attention.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finally came to terms with the fact that while I _really_ like the bag/wallet I've been using for the past several years, they're both kinda falling apart at this point.  So I caved and am getting an actual ita bag and a new wallet, which I'm really excited for!! I can't wait to be able to safely show off some of the duplicate buttons I've collected, and the bag also has a lot more storage room than my current one, so it'll be more practical too. Plus, I think I really lucked out with the shipping times, and I might actually get them this weekend!
☾ I added a new desktop wallpaper to my rotation!  It's always nice to have a little added variety.
☾ I finished DQVII's two postgame dungeons today!!  I think I was a little over-prepared, but I had fun.  Can't believe I'm already finished with the game, but I think it's safe to say that I really enjoyed this title in the series.
☾ Since I got through with DQVII earlier than expected, I also got to start up Pokémon Shield this evening!! I've chosen Sobble to be my pal for this journey.  I'm also looking forward to hopefully starting Legends: Arceus tomorrow! ^^


----------



## KittenNoir

It rained all day today which was lovely and now I have a hot cup of tea


----------



## Sophie23

I played some acnh today  and Ooo! I forgot I have some good news
I finished the McDonald’s & Post office. I made a Flea Market which is almost done, I made an Orchard which is done, I made an area for my house which is the farmhouse now and I’m working on bit for my villagers house’s now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I got to go to Walmart today with my family as the other day we were a little busy so we got to go today!
On the way to Walmart we looked at some of the new houses being built and they are very pretty. NOT AS PRETTY AS OUR HOUSE THOUGH 
At Walmart I bought 3 packs of Crayons and a huge jug of bubble mix to play with for like a whole month!
My mother also bought me $60 worth of Eshop cards so if there is any DLC or exclusives I can get before the shop shuts down later!
Some stuff I ordered from Amazon is coming in the mail soon.
My parents made homemade Chicken Alfredo for lunch in the instant pot!
The super kind and talented @Yanrima~ is making me so more art sometime!
Yesterday I had really good turnip prices in ACNL so I used some of the bells that I earned on some pretty Gracie furniture!!!!!!!
Olive moved out of my New Leaf town two days ago and Fuchsia moved in!
Olive was really nice and she loved pink roses so I built the Flower Arch Public Works Project where she used to live and its beautiful!
I get to call my Nanna and PoPo today and see how they are doing since they are both not busy!!
My mother bought alot of Easter Candy for me and my older brother so we get to have some early 
I have beaten almost every single tournament in Mario and Sonic Rio 2016 Wii U!!!

Alot of good things happened today and its only 1:56 PM where I live!!!!


----------



## Shawna

*Yesterday
- Got Popeyes for dinner
- My brother said that the birds in the Popeyes parking lot were government robots with cameras in their eyes*

*Today
- Ran some errands with my dad
- Ate at Huddle House with my dad
- Got some yummy snacks at the market*


----------



## oak

My neighbours got a rabbit a few months ago and already decided to get rid of him (bunnies can be hard work) so me and my partner decided to adopt him. They thought the bunny was a girl but he's clearly a boy. I like my neighbours but they never let the bunny out of his cage so his butt is raw and very dirty and matted. I'm not gonna judge them though cause they've never had any pets before and they underestimated the work that bunnies take. We renamed him Leopold. I'm glad to say he will be cage free the rest of his life with (mostly) free range of our house. My rabbit Anastasia died in January so it feels a little bittersweet adopting Leo but my other rabbit Theodore has been lonely since his wife Anastasia died so he needs a new pal to snuggle with. Theodore already seems to like Leopold so let's hope they become best friends.


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

oak said:


> My neighbours got a rabbit a few months ago and already decided to get rid of him (bunnies can be hard work) so me and my partner decided to adopt him. They thought the bunny was a girl but he's clearly a boy. I like my neighbours but they never let the bunny out of his cage so his butt is raw and very dirty and matted. I'm not gonna judge them though cause they've never had any pets before and they underestimated the work that bunnies take. We renamed him Leopold. I'm glad to say he will be cage free the rest of his life with (mostly) free range of our house. My rabbit Anastasia died in January so it feels a little bittersweet adopting Leo but my other rabbit Theodore has been lonely since his wife Anastasia died so he needs a new pal to snuggle with. Theodore already seems to like Leopold so let's hope they become best friends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434914



Omg, cuuuuuuuuuute!!!   

---

Today I'm happy that it's a Saturday and I slept in, and I can do whatever I want today.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a pretty good day mental health-wise.  I was able to eat some new things, well, not new but things I hadn't eaten for many years since before my eating disorder started. I'm getting a little less anxious about food.


----------



## vinnie

My parents made a shrimp boil for dinner tonight. We usually only have it once a year, so I always look forward to it. Shrimp isn't my favorite, but I love everything else mixed in with it.
I finished a book that's based on a WebToon comic. It's called _Hooky _by Miriam Bonastre Tur. It was adorable!! The plot is very entertaining, and the characters are so fun to get to know. 
My parents and I dug all the mulch out of our flower bed. We've gotten tired of it over the 10 years we've had it. It took a while, but it looks so much cleaner now! We're going to put rocks in it next week and a few new bushes. 
I drew a little bit today. They're not the best drawings, for I'm not an artist, but I had fun drawing them nonetheless!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep late this morning.
- For the first time since daylight saving time started two weeks ago, I feel like I got a decent amount of sleep and my eyes aren't burning.
- There are pretty purple flowers blooming everywhere in my yard.
- I finally satisfied my craving for mint chocolate chip ice cream tonight.
- I talked to my aunt on the phone this evening. I haven't talked to her in a while so it was nice to catch up.
- I still have tomorrow off work to rest and relax.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My ita bag arrived today!!  Still waiting on my wallet to arrive before I can transfer everything over from my old bag, but I got to add some pins to the display insert and I'm so thrilled with it. ;v; I also have a little rubber charm of Cardia from Code: Realize that I've decided to hang off the side—I got her as a free bonus with an order a while back and didn't have a good place to put her until now.
☾ I've also gotten started in Pokémon Legends: Arceus!! ^^ I chose Rowlet to be my starter and I _just_ got to First Star rank, but I'm having a blast with it already and can't wait to play more.  Completing research tasks is really satisfying.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Work ran a little late tonight but I did get pizza afterwards. I also will have cinnamon rolls. They are cooking right now but they should be ready soon.
⬥ I tried these new gummies yesterday and they were good. I’m only a fan of certain gummies, but all of the flavors in this bag were good.



Spoiler: the gummies









⬥ I talked with my friend for a bit tonight and it made me happy.
⬥ I have a chance to relax now that I’m back from work.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Time for my semi-daily post lol.

This is more of something that happened yesterday, but I finally got around to finishing my drawing! It was also round I-don't-know-because-I-lost-count against shading. Not gonna lie, it was pretty tough considering the light source I've placed made me rethink my approach a bit. Oh well, at least it's another 1% improvement!
Moving on to what happened today, I had a short nap.
I had yummy *pandesals* with Nutella spread inside as an afternoon snack!
I started making an SVG file tracing over the art I've finished yesterday, and it's already about halfway done!
I played GT Sport and did some time trials and a couple of races. The majority of the time spent was in the livery editor making additions to an existing livery I've made. I recently made use of a website where it seemingly optimizes my SVG files to be properly functional in GT Sport without sacrificing quality. I had to make tedious workarounds prior to using it, so that should give me less of a headache going forward. Anyway, I've finished the said livery and even though it may not be much, I like it a lot since all the decals I've used were made by me in Inkscape (not counting the number sticker of course). For those who participated in TBTWC 2021, you may recognize a couple of things, especially if you were in team Blue's Clues. The best part? It's _not _a Honda this time around lol. It's a Porsche 911 GT3 RS!



Spoiler: Finished livery



Sorry, Bellflowers, Froggy Chairs, and Jolly Reds. Even though Blue's Clues came in stone dead last, I'm still proudly representing them.  Also, I'd LOVE to know who created the flag design for the team because I want to give them credit and let them know I've immortalized their design on a (virtual) car!




I also thought I'd make the TBTWC 2021 collectible patch.


----------



## MapleSilver

I got a lot of new snacks to try today, including a new brand of oolong tea which I really liked! I wasn't sure if I would since different brands of oolong tend to vary a lot. 

I've also become a lot better at Mario Kart lately.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- The weather was nice and sunny this morning
- What I'm most happy about today is when I was hanging out with my close friend group at school today I decided to ask my 15-year old friend if he had contact to my second closest friend, my 17-year old friend who I've mentioned before and he said he has her phone number and he will call her for me and send me a PM about how she's doing and my other friend also mentioned he had since her in class recently as well, I've been worried sick about her since I haven't seen her in almost three months and we used to see each other once a week every week for over a year, she is in an active health crisis and needed to stop hanging out with our friend group so she could take care of herself, it really scared me when she downright said "I'm in an active health crisis" and I know she has been in so much pain before she needed to be taken to the Emergency Room once and I'm so anxious and scared if she's okay or not, now I finally know however she's doing she's healthy enough to go to school.
- A kind of strange thing that made me happy today is when I was hanging out with said friend group above today one of my friends called me "him" this is the first time someone has used masculine pronouns for me because he/him is also one of my pronoun sets, I know I have three pronouns sets and I have no preference what-so-ever but people still just call me "they" anyways and nobody ever calls me by my other sets, it makes me smile being called something different, I struggle with gender dysphoria and hanging out with my male friend group and my male friend calling me "him" just makes me so happy that I feel like they accept me as one of their own, I feel like finally someone sees me the way I see myself, I identify as Non-binary and Agender but I present androgynous/masculine depending on my mood, I've always seen myself as just a human without a gender but I felt like I belong with male society not because I in anyway feel like I'm a male but because I think this is where I belong, I find it so much easier to get along with boys I just see myself as a human who belongs with them, not a male that belongs with other males.
- Fuchsia's amiibo card finally came today after taking over three weeks to ship.


----------



## Holla

Ok I’ve been busy but here’s an update on the last couple days.

Friday (March 25th):
For those who don’t know this was my actual birthday. I didn’t get to do much for it though as I had to work that day. Many positive things still happened though. I stopped by my parents for lunch and they wished me a Happy Birthday and gave me my gift which really brightened my day. The highlight though for those who’ve seen my earlier post is that I finally had an interview earlier in the week and was waiting to hear back. Well, I was offered the job!  The company seems much more put together than my old one plus they are only a 20min drive away vs 50 that my old work was.

Saturday (March 26):
This was the day I mostly had my birthday celebration. For dinner My boyfriend, I and both sets of our parents went to an all you can restaurant in the nearby city (it’s a nice halfway point as my parents live a similar distance to the west of the city while my boyfriends parents live to the east). Due to my birthday being recently I got to eat free so that was nice. After we got to see my boyfriend’s brother’s band play from 7 - 10pm and they were awesome as always. Overall a great couple of days.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

THE THWOMP BOI IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY LETS GOOOOOO


----------



## Squidward

My plants are doing great!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

he's here!!! and he's even better than I anticipated he would be  





and for added fun I took a pic of all my Super Mario plushies together!
(minus the cursed baby waluigi lol)


Spoiler: pic












now he needs a name!


----------



## Beanz

this is actually from yesterday but i forgot to post, i found a ton of amiibo cards yesterday at target! a few weeks ago everyone except for me seemed to be seeing amiibo cards at target but there was an abundance at local my target yesterday! i have around 90 total amiibo cards now, added with the ones i already had. i also got a hyacinth from a gardening store, they are my favorite flower from new horizons.


----------



## TheDuke55

xSuperMario64x said:


> he's here!!! and he's even better than I anticipated he would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for added fun I took a pic of all my Super Mario plushies together!
> (minus the cursed baby waluigi lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now he needs a name!


Very nice! Is it official? If not, whoever did it, did an amazing job. Either way, it looks amazing. I don't know if it has a speaker inside of it, but I really want to see one with their grunt sound now lol. So every time you drop it, it goes *Mhrm!*



Squidward said:


> My plants are doing great!


Very cool, what kind of plants are you caring for, if you don't mind me asking. 

I'm really looking forward to starting my big vegetable garden again this year. Each year I expand it a little bit more. I should share some pictures of the entire set up once it is all done. I've made heavy-duty planter boxes for all the single crop seeds last year. So that I don't have to waste spots for them in the actual garden. And this year I want to edge/mulch all around the ends of the garden and grow marigolds to keep all the pests away.

@Croconaw I totally get that. Sometimes after work, the biggest highlight is just being able to chill and not be at work lol. And being able to do whatever I want to do. Glad that you were able to enjoy your evening!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> Very nice! Is it official? If not, whoever did it, did an amazing job. Either way, it looks amazing. I don't know if it has a speaker inside of it, but I really want to see one with their grunt sound now lol. So every time you drop it, it goes *Mhrm!*


it's an officially licensed Nintendo product made by Club Mocchi Mocchi. super soft, well made, and very huggable  he unfortunately doesn't make any noise but I'll certainly imagine he goes URNGH if I ever yeet him like I do with my other plushies lol.


----------



## vinnie

I slept in longer than usual. On weekdays I have to get up at 5 or 6:30 every morning, so getting to sleep in was a nice change. When I woke up, my cat was snuggled between my arm and chest, which was just adorable.
I hung out with some friends again today. I thought today would be very boring, but they asked if I wanted to hang out, so it gave me something to do. We talked for a bit, played COD for a bit, and went outside since it was so nice.
I went to the store and bought a few things. There were girl scouts selling cookies, so I gave in and bought a few boxes. Sadly, I found out that my favorite cookies, Savannah Smiles, were discontinued. Kinda ruined my day, but I got over it.


----------



## Squidward

TheDuke55 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Is it official? If not, whoever did it, did an amazing job. Either way, it looks amazing. I don't know if it has a speaker inside of it, but I really want to see one with their grunt sound now lol. So every time you drop it, it goes *Mhrm!*
> 
> 
> Very cool, what kind of plants are you caring for, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to starting my big vegetable garden again this year. Each year I expand it a little bit more. I should share some pictures of the entire set up once it is all done. I've made heavy-duty planter boxes for all the single crop seeds last year. So that I don't have to waste spots for them in the actual garden. And this year I want to edge/mulch all around the ends of the garden and grow marigolds to keep all the pests away.
> 
> @Croconaw I totally get that. Sometimes after work, the biggest highlight is just being able to chill and not be at work lol. And being able to do whatever I want to do. Glad that you were able to enjoy your evening!


I have pansies, lavender, juniper, a bunch of succulents and random house plants, leek, garlic... It's a bit random. I could also post some pictures but it's cold and dark outside at the moment. 
I'm mostly keeping the plants either indoors or on the balcony. I thought about planting something in the backyard but I'll need beds to make it work.
What kind of vegetables do you grow? Do you take care of the garden yourself or do you have some help?


----------



## Midoriya

- I crashed and slept in for a good amount of time.  Probably not the best way to fall asleep, but my light was off for once and the fan was on, so it was actually a really peaceful rest.
- The Dallas Mavericks host the Utah Jazz today with a chance to pass them for the four spot if we beat them at home.  This is our chance!
- I'm enjoying the latest event in Genshin, even though I'm playing it a bit late, lol.
- The sun is shining on another beautiful day!


----------



## Autumn247

A member here sold me a couple collectibles since they were trying to get rid of some, so I got 2 white roses 
My cat is such a sweetheart.  I woke up in the morning with her underneath the blanket with me purring, I love her!
I played a lot of ACNH today 
I ate mostly healthy today 
I didn't have acid reflux today for the first time in a long time.  I realized I was taking the omeprazole wrong, I was taking it with food and other meds at the same time but you're supposed to take it like an hour before eating because food can lessen the amount that gets in your bloodstream.  So I took it the right way today and it definitely made a huge difference
I've been enjoying watching Pokémon Sun and Moon


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm ecstatic that Canada's men's soccer team has officially qualified for the World Cup for the first time in 36 years! It's so unreal, I honestly was not expecting them to make it back in September, but this qualifying round has proven that this team is for real and could make some noise in Qatar. I'm really excited to watch them play in the World Cup this November/December!

I'm also happy that the Bolts won their game today. Definitely a good day in sports for me, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I picked up the hobby of drawing! I can't say that I'm the best (VERY far from it, really), but I find it fun! I made some art for my online friend and it came out really good, and she loved it! :] I also just took a nice, relaxing shower earlier.


----------



## Livia

My parents are finally getting me a new phone! I've had my iphone 6s since 2015. It still works and everything, but I'm always out of storage space and can't update to a newer ios because of no space.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I got to sleep late this morning which meant I did get a decent amount of sleep even though it was a bit broken.
- My dog was being cute and cuddly with us on the couch today.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This was from yesterday, but I was helping one of the servers at work because it was so busy. She thanked me and gave me $10 from her tips for helping her.
⬥ I have a card with $100 on it coming in the mail from getting WiFi a while back and it should be coming in the mail very soon according to an email I received. If it actually comes, now that’s a whole other story.
⬥ They have the movie “10 Things I Hate About You” listed on YouTube as _free with ads. _I’ve never been so excited to see a movie listed as_ free with ads. _It’s a great movie. Usually the free movies are disappointing, lol. 
⬥ I am going to visit my dog, Keagan, on Tuesday. I’m looking forward to seeing him. I need some more pictures of my doggo.


----------



## Merielle

Wasn't feeling super well today, unfortunately (cramping and I think the neighbors' outdoor kitty gave me ringworm when she brushed up against my legs a couple days ago ;; ), but I still had a pretty good day!
☾ I got to play a lot of P:LA again!  Made it to Third Star rank, and managed to defeat and successfully capture Alpha Kricketune!
☾ I was able to get in a little bit of reading as well!  I'm fairly close to finishing the book I'm on now.


----------



## Dunquixote

@CylieDanny & @S.J. both cheered me up ; I am really happy to see them both and other friends here still; still am on a break but just wanted to post about that and something else that makes me happy each day.


Spoiler: Babies


----------



## Alienfish

- Got one package today, and the other one seems to be on its way finally from the Netherlands. Good grief, that customs thing really ****ed things lol, guess that other one was worth too much lmao.
- Eventually got around to book a time at a naprapathy(kind of chiropractor stuff) clinic, need to see if they can do anything about my hips man.


----------



## Midoriya

- The Mavs did it!  They beat the Utah Jazz yesterday 114-100, thereby taking the number four spot in the NBA West for now.  I'm so inspired by their rise over the past several months.   
- Work is going great and I'm learning a lot of new things.
- Sun is shining again and it's a nice temperature outside.   
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight!


----------



## Autumn247

I bought some Sour Patch Kids, they are so freakin delicious, why has it been so many years since I've eaten them, I've been missing out, they're amazing
It's freezing outside today, in the low 20's. So it's the perfect time for some hot chocolate!
I slept amazingly well under my weighted blanket last night 
My kitty enjoyed her food this morning, she was so happy to have some salmon pate.  I also woke up with her burrowed under the covers with me, I think she must have gotten cold last night.  
Have some time to play games


----------



## hakutaku

Sadly we had to put my dog to sleep last thursday, he wasn't going to get better, turns out he had a rare autoimmune condition that left him in a lot of pain and unable to fight off the infection he had. It was probably the worst day of my life. I've been feeling awful and extremely depressed ever since, he was an adorable, sweet, perfect dog and a big part of my life for 11 years, over half my life. But today has been a little better...

The weather was  nice, I went into uni for a meeting about an overseas trip, and the weirdest thing happened. I ran into one of my best friends from high school in the lift of my uni building!  It was such a strange coincidence! We exchanged contact info and I might try and reach out to her to meet up sometime soon. I also picked up a birthday card for my older brother on the way home, since it's his birthday today and he's coming over tonight for dinner.


----------



## Sophie23

I played some acnh & my Island is looking good! I can’t wait to show you guys


----------



## TheDuke55

I think there may be a work around with the QR designs I made for NH. I just need to rework them a tiny bit. Which is a lot better than having to scrap all of those hours I spent working on them.

I also got five hours of sleep. I usually don't even get that much, so I feel great.


Sophie23 said:


> I played some acnh & my Island is looking good! I can’t wait to show you guys


I'll be honest, I want to see that McD set up. It sounds really awesome!

@Dunquixote They look lovely! Love their tiny pink toe beans. Very cute, thanks for sharing with us! I hope you are well on your break.


----------



## vinnie

Me and my partner went to clean his grandmother's house up today. Just thought it would be a nice thing to do for her. Afterwards, we all went and ate lunch at a wing place. Was really fun.
I just hit exactly 5000 hours on New Leaf. It's a huge milestone for me, and I'm really proud. Kind of not at the same time, however. That's a lot of hours I could've been spending doing productive things lol. 
I went to the library and got 5 new books to read over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm home from the  hospital


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ That card with $100 arrived in the mail today and I’m super excited. I’m not using it for anything in particular, unless I find something intriguing, lol. 
⬥ I got out of work early tonight and I’m off tomorrow. 
⬥ A coworker told me they loved working with me and it made me smile.
⬥ I washed my fitted sheet and blanket. They are currently in the dryer but they will be warm when they come out!
⬥ I’m having a great day in general.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really happy to get to talk to and see my friends here again . Still struggling with depression, but all the wall messages and replies to me in dms or elsewhere seriously made me feel significantly better . Also, really happy looking at some art threads.

Caught Jewels lying in a funny position again not long ago .



Spoiler: Kitty









Her favorite sleeping positions are as a bear rug and on her back with her belly up .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Dunquixote said:


> I’m really happy to get to talk to and see my friends here again . Still struggling with depression, but all the wall messages and replies to me in dms or elsewhere seriously made me feel significantly better . Also, really happy looking at some art threads.
> 
> Caught Jewels lying in a funny position again not long ago .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435219
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite sleeping positions are as a bear rug and on her back with her belly up .


Your cat is too precious, I can't.


----------



## Beanz

-the after school meeting i had wasn’t as stressful as i thought it was going to be, i mean they’re never stressful but i always get worked up about those kinds of things. 

-i had a slice of cake that i made all by myself yesterday, with the exception of my mom pre heating the oven. it was the first time i ever made a cake by myself!

-i had a good time playing ac wild world


----------



## vinnie

Beanz said:


> -the after school meeting i had wasn’t as stressful as i thought it was going to be, i mean they’re never stressful but i always get worked up about those kinds of things.
> 
> -i had a slice of cake that i made all by myself yesterday, with the exception of my mom pre heating the oven. it was the first time i ever made a cake by myself!
> 
> -i had a good time playing ac wild world


i love wild world so much. i'm actually playing it rn. so nostalgic. also congrats on the cake!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I did get a few hours of deep sleep last night.
- I wasn't sure I was going to finish all my work today, but I managed to get it all done and only had to work 15 minutes over.
- I treated myself to a Cadbury Creme Egg and a Mint Chocolate Chip Klondike bar today (at separate times).
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## vinnie

Some other good things happened today, so I might aswell share them.


My brother's ex gf made us all a cake. Why? Honestly, no clue. It was good nonetheless. It was a strawberry cake with strawberries strewn along the top. It was amazing. At first I was skeptical because exes don't just make their ex's family a cake, but I guess they're both on good terms and she just wanted to get on our good side. I do appreciate it.
Met someone new on the forum and they're very nice!!
I'm playing AC:WW for nostalgia. 
I started writing some lore for my AC:NL town. Honestly, it's really fun to make up stories for my villagers.


----------



## xara

my bad for not posting the past 5 days or so (and for not checking this thread, either, and spamming yalls notifications ), but things have been alright! i’ve been lowkey fighting off a depressive episode since the weekend, but i’m actually feeling much better today and think i’m fighting it off pretty well! i’m also 100% recovered from my food poisoning. 

*thursday (03/24)*
• went to all my classes and even answered a question correctly out-loud in one of them as well! i also got 5/5 questions right on an assignment that i did for another class. 
• got 2x nook points.
• cuddled with alize, and she touched my nose with hers. she’s so sweet. 
• was able to finally tidy up my room a bit after not feeling well enough to do so the entire week.
• the series 1, 2 and 3 animal crossing amiibo card packs that i ordered from the source arrived!! i can’t believe i have cards from every series now when just a few weeks ago, i only had (unofficial) sanrio and series 5 cards. i love that my collection is slowly growing!! 


Spoiler: new cards



there weren’t really any cards that i wanted in particular since i honestly don’t know who is in what series lol, but i’m quite happy with everyone i got!! i’m especially happy about poppy, dr. shrunk, prince, pete and tangy’s cards. <3

series 1




series 2




series 3






• took a shower and did some other hygiene and self-care tasks.
• got high.

*friday (03/25)*
• cuddled with alize. <3
• got high.
• got a smoothie from booster juice.
• my mom and i went to see russell howard, one of our favourite comedians, live!!! the journey down to the performance venue was an absolute nightmare, but the show itself was hilarious! both russell and his opening act simon were fantastic! this was actually my very first time ever going to a show of any kind (my family has struggled financially for practically my entire life, so money for show tickets, concert tickets, pretty much any sort of vacation or endeavour was nonexistent) and i loved it! i also saw plenty of dogs on our way to and from our destination, and i even got to pet one!!
• @Mr_Keroppi very generously sent me a super kind message and some tbt!! thank you so much again! 
• discovered a new filter for my acnh photos that i like, as well as a new aesthetic for my personal acnh journal!

*saturday (03/26)*
• a new chapter of one of the fanfics i read was published, and it was great! i also read 2 new fanfics, both of which i really enjoyed!
• ordered 3 packs each of series 2 and 3 animal crossing amiibo cards i’m addicted  from amazon!
• cuddled with my kitten. 
• got high.

*yesterday (03/27)*
• got high. a daily occurrence, in case you can’t tell LOL.
• read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed and that were written by one of my favourite fanfic writers!
• cuddled with alize. <3
• discovered a different new filter for my acnh photos that i like a lot more than the one i discovered the other day! changing my aesthetic has inspired me to start playing again, so i’m chugging through as many days as i can before burnout inevitably hits again. 

*today (03/28)*
• cuddled with alize, and she licked my nose. 
• got high.
• my first class of the day was cancelled due to staffing shortages, but i went to my other 2 classes! i also completed an assignment for one of them, and i actually think i did really well on it! i hope my teacher feels the same lol.
• received a super sweet message on tiktok. granted, it was from a complete stranger and was actually sent to me in may 2021 , but it’s the thought that counts!! it still made me smile lol.
• did some self-care.
• tidied up my room.



Shellzilla_515 said:


> Please excuse me for typing in all caps, BUT IS THAT QUEENIE?!?! My eyes were the size of pancakes when I saw her!


LOL not me taking like 4 days to respond to this, but yes, it’s queenie!! 



Mr_Keroppi said:


> Olive was really nice and she loved pink roses so I built the Flower Arch Public Works Project where she used to live and its beautiful!


wait this is actually so cute . i absolutely love this idea, it’s like a small little memorial for her!! i might have to try doing something similar for my faves in _new horizons_.



oak said:


> My neighbours got a rabbit a few months ago and already decided to get rid of him (bunnies can be hard work) so me and my partner decided to adopt him. They thought the bunny was a girl but he's clearly a boy. I like my neighbours but they never let the bunny out of his cage so his butt is raw and very dirty and matted. I'm not gonna judge them though cause they've never had any pets before and they underestimated the work that bunnies take. We renamed him Leopold. I'm glad to say he will be cage free the rest of his life with (mostly) free range of our house. My rabbit Anastasia died in January so it feels a little bittersweet adopting Leo but my other rabbit Theodore has been lonely since his wife Anastasia died so he needs a new pal to snuggle with. Theodore already seems to like Leopold so let's hope they become best friends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434914


!!!!!! i’ve actually been curious about leo ever since i saw you post about him in the “what’s bothering you?” thread, and look at him!!!! such a beautiful boy. i’m so sorry to hear that your neighbours didn’t properly take care of him, but i just know you and your partner are taking, and will continue to take, amazing care of him. he’s lucky to have you both. congrats on the new addition to your bunny family! 



hakutaku said:


> Sadly we had to put my dog to sleep last thursday, he wasn't going to get better, turns out he had a rare autoimmune condition that left him in a lot of pain and unable to fight off the infection he had. It was probably the worst day of my life. I've been feeling awful and extremely depressed ever since, he was an adorable, sweet, perfect dog and a big part of my life for 11 years, over half my life. But today has been a little better...


oh no... my heart completely sunk reading this. i am so, so, so sorry. my kitty was also 11 years old when she passed, and i had also had her for over half of my life, and it just... there really isn’t a worse feeling. my pms are always open to you if you ever need or want to talk or vent. you did everything you could for him, and he went knowing that he was loved, cared for and had a family that was willing to put an end to his pain, even though it meant the beginning of theirs. i am so sorry you had to say goodbye to him.


----------



## Shawna

*Yesterday
- A close online friend and I did an art trade.  This was his part:*
*<333* *(credit to Ashton)*

*Today
- My dad brought me Taco Villa fries
- So, I didn't have to worry about bringing my dad's cymbals in, since he was here when they came (if you look in the "What's bothering you?" thread, I talk about why I was worried)
- Another art trade was finished by another friend.  This was her part: <333 **(credit to Trina)*


----------



## Merielle

☾ My new wallet arrived today, so I was able to transfer everything over from my old bag to my new one!  Everything fits really nicely, and as I thought, I have a lot more room than I did before.  Plus, I actually really like the design on my new wallet a lot better! ^^
☾ I got some more research tasks done in PLA and made it to Fourth Star rank! 
☾ Found a couple more new desktop wallpapers too!


----------



## TheDuke55

Squidward said:


> I have pansies, lavender, juniper, a bunch of succulents and random house plants, leek, garlic... It's a bit random. I could also post some pictures but it's cold and dark outside at the moment.
> I'm mostly keeping the plants either indoors or on the balcony. I thought about planting something in the backyard but I'll need beds to make it work.
> What kind of vegetables do you grow? Do you take care of the garden yourself or do you have some help?


You got a bit of a variety there! It's a little too early where I am to be planting anything outside. Especially now that the weather dropped 20F. That was a bit of a downer since I was hopping to get a lot of things done that I couldn't.

But I grow a lot of different things and I try something new each year. 2 years ago I cut a lattice fence all around the garden and it has done well to keep rabbits and pests from destroying everything, last year I made four planter boxes from left over lumber and then sealed them with safe epoxy so they won't rot, and this year I'm mulching all over the edges and laying plastic underneath it all. I hear deer hate marigolds so I'm planting them all around and the next year when I have more time I will grow them by seed.

I also tore up and mulched ground for my grape grape vineyard (so far only 1 row with 3 grape plants), my blueberry row of 9 bushes, and my asparagus row of (I forget how many plants) they don't look like they endured this harsh winter so well so I may have to redo them, but at least I have the ground already broken for it.

I mostly grow a ton of tomatoes, zucchini, peppers, a variety of melons, green-beans/peas, and a variety of squash. I just find it a lot of fun.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Some kids at my school complimented my Zelda sweater! It made me really happy. :]
I got a bisexual flag, which I ended up putting in my boot when I was at school. One person told me that they liked it and a classmate of mine said that they supported me! <3
I finished an art piece that I'm really proud of! Too bad I can't post it, because it's not really appropriate... TwT
I just had a delicious snack of crackers, cream cheese, salami, and cheddar cheese. It was SO good!


----------



## Midoriya

- Work was good and I'm progressing fairly quickly.
- About to watch the Dallas Mavericks take on the Los Angeles Lakers in Dallas.  Ready to seek and destroy.   
- I'm looking forward to playing Genshin Impact again after the update.
- I'm glad it's a Tuesday.


----------



## Dunquixote

My kittens both sat on my lap today ; they never tried to sit on my lap at the same time before. In fact, they did this fell asleep too when I was going to go get my medicine and eat something. 



Spoiler: Kitties













The tiny kitty is Spanky; originally Spanky was a silly name I came up with for laughs with people on this discord server though I thought it was cute; the VA named a beetle in Skyward Sword spanky after the monkey in spanky’s quest (game he still needs to beat) which I thought was cute and so that was one idea i had while trying to come up with a name. I gave him my list of ideas and he voted for that name and my parents even liked it (even though they don’t know anything about the games), so the name stuck . 

Honestly happy to be back here even if it is  just to lurk (and maybe post a little) for the time being & seeing my friends and others I enjoy seeing here.


----------



## vinnie

I got up at 7:25 this morning, which is odd for me. 
About an hour after I woke up, my mom asked me to go to Walmart with her. We went shopping and I got a Cowboy Bebop shirt, a Freddy Fazbear figurine, and a Foxy figurine. My mom bought 2 rotisserie chickens for dinner, which is my favorite thing to eat. Afterward went to Chik-fil-a. I don't really like their franchise or anything but their chicken is amazing, so I gave in. 
When we got home, my dad needed help spreading rocks in my mom's flower bed, so me, my mom, my dad, and my 2 brothers helped with that. It took around 2 hours, but we ran out of rocks. We're planning to finish it up tomorrow. 
I played some AC:WW and got around 500k from doing a bell glitch. 
I also played AC:NL today and bought a lot of turnips (which I need help selling). I also visited 50 dream addresses in order to complete my golden dream badge. (If any of you want me to visit your dream town [if you have New Leaf] let me know!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a fairly easy day at work, which was good because I got almost no sleep last night.
- I watched a squirrel hopping through my backyard while I was working.
- I was able to schedule my first visit with my new PCP very quickly. My appointment is this Thursday!
- I get to leave work early tomorrow for a massage therapy appointment.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## xara

today wasn’t the greatest or most exciting day, but it wasn’t too bad! 

• got 3x nook points in the nintendo switch online app. 
• went to 2/3 of my classes (accidentally slept through english lmao) and completed an assignment for one of them! i think i did pretty well on it. 
• cuddled with alize, and she rubbed her head against my face and let me kiss her head again. she also let me kiss her on the back of the head several times. i’m learning that it’s not kisses themselves that she doesn’t like, but rather somebody’s face coming towards hers. if i kiss her on the back of her head or, say, her tail, she has no problem with it. :’) <3
• did some self-care. 
• finally satisfied my craving for ginger ale. it was delicious and very refreshing. 
• got high.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see two of the neighborhood cats being really sweet—one of them started calling its friend from right outside my window, and then the other kitty ran up and they touched noses. ;v; It was totally adorable.
☾ I collected a few more new desktop wallpapers! c:
☾ Got to play some more Legends: Arceus today—in addition to the research tasks, I've been making sure to stay connected to the internet so I can return players' satchels while I'm at it. I'm especially happy about one I was able to return and escape unscathed myself—it was right at the edge of the water past the Alpha Heracross in Grueling Grove.  It actually got alerted (but thankfully didn't see me) as I was trying to sneak back past it after collecting the satchel, and oh _man_ was my heart racing.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Calgary Flames lost today so now the Los Angeles Kings may be able to jump them in the rankings in the next few games.
⬥ I woke up pretty early today and spent the whole day relaxing. I had the chance to recolor my hair the same shade of blue and visit Keagan.
⬥ Someone’s kid complimented my hair. They were putting at my hair screaming “blue” and I just smiled. I love how it’s the first thing people notice about me.
⬥ Keagan got some of his favorite dog cookies today and his tail was wagging insanely fast when he saw me. I loved how happy he was.


----------



## KittenNoir

I am saving up to buy myself a Nintendo Switch Lite  So I got a case for it  



It's so cute I can not wait for it to arrive  (I haven't even ordered my switch yet haha I just need a bit more before I buy it)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

KittenNoir said:


> I am saving up to buy myself a Nintendo Switch Lite  So I got a case for it
> View attachment 435380
> It's so cute I can not wait for it to arrive  (I haven't even ordered my switch yet haha I just need a bit more before I buy it)


That case is so cutee!! Best of luck with getting your Switch Lite! ^^


----------



## TheDuke55

@KittenNoir That's a cool case display! Is that arm rope supposed to be like they are in a crane game? That's a neat concept. They're all watching and worshiping it like the alien toys in Toy Story. The claw OOOOoooohhhh.

My kitten sat on my lap for a full half hour and kneaded me as I pet her. She usually wants to run around and play, which is also fun, but I liked being able to pet her for a longer time. That was nice.


----------



## moonbyu

i presented in front of my class without freaking out  i think im getting better at it!


----------



## Jhine7

Excited that we finally have our honeymoon planned. 8 days in Costa Rica this November 

Our tours include:

1. Tram ride, zip lining, hanging bridges
2. White Water Rafting
3. Horseback Riding To Fortuna Waterfall
4. Tenorio Volcano National Park
5. Private Boat Tour with snorkeling, exploring caves, beaches

All with 2 hotels with private pools, volcano-beach-rainforest views, and awesome local food. Can't wait!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my therapist yesterday, she's glad I'm doing well and making progress
My cat is sooooo snuggly in the morning, she's the best thing to wake up to
I talked with the guy I like for awhile yesterday
I did a DIY giveaway on here, dropped off DIYs for 2 people so far, still have one more person to go, waiting till they're ready for me to drop them off  
A good friend of mine is getting a Nintendo Switch next week, which will be nice because we can add each other and play games. They're getting back into Pokémon which is exciting because it's one of my, maybe even my favorite franchises of all time as well. So we can trade Pokémon and battle each other


----------



## Midoriya

- The Mavs did it!  They beat the Lakers yesterday 128-110.  The Jazz also lost to the Clippers, so we gained more ground above them.
- I got Venti in my first 10 roll yesterday in Genshin Impact.  I'm so excited to start using him.  
- Work is going great so far today.
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight.
- The Mavs play against the Cleveland Cavaliers tonight.  Should be a good game.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am happy today because Wednesday's are my self care days (cleaning my space, face mask, journaling) and I also don't have that much to get done school-wise today


----------



## Xeleron

This is very minor, but it was a great start to my day, and it made me incredibly happy. For context, I have two cats who I endearingly refer to as "the meanie" and "the lovebug" (you may guess why). For the most part "the meanie" loves to be on his own and do his own thing, he loves to play fetch, and he has a huge personality BUT he rarely likes to be petted/carried/touched by people. Well, after I fed them and changed out their water bowl, I went to lay down on the couch and "the meanie" came over to me, hoped onto the couch and laid on top of my chest while purring and asking for pets  Y'all, my heart melted and I felt so loved by this little creature who usually prefers to be on his own (ofc, this only lasted around 10-15 minutes, but it still made my day!)


----------



## Chris

I attended a lecture today that might alter the planned trajectory of my career. I stayed behind and had a chat with the speaker after, we talked projects, and she suggested we get a coffee sometime and discuss it further. I've already hit her up with an email to set a date. Super excited to see how this pans out!


----------



## KittenNoir

TheDuke55 said:


> @KittenNoir That's a cool case display! Is that arm rope supposed to be like they are in a crane game? That's a neat concept. They're all watching and worshiping it like the alien toys in Toy Story. The claw OOOOoooohhhh.
> 
> My kitten sat on my lap for a full half hour and kneaded me as I pet her. She usually wants to run around and play, which is also fun, but I liked being able to pet her for a longer time. That was nice.


Yeah they are in a claw game I thought it looked cute haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I played Bingo with my family earlier, and we won some cash! We split it and I got $25, which will help with my quest of getting all the Dogman books!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got at least 4 hours of deep sleep last night.
- I'm feeling better than I was yesterday.
- The weather started warming up and the sun came out this afternoon.
- I had a good massage therapy session. She says she can see how much I'm improving.
- The calico cat that wanders my neighborhood was laying calmly on the other side of the fence watching me while I walked my dog in the backyard this evening. She's so pretty.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I woke up early today and had a nice day overall. Nothing disappointing happened so far.
⬥ I saw one of my coworkers that I talk to a lot and we talked for a little bit about traveling and my dog. 
(I talk to a lot of the people I work with, but some more than others, lmao)
⬥ I have a cold sore, and they are very annoying, but I’m happy that I had cream laying around from my last one. 
⬥ I saw Keagan today as well, and he started barking as soon as I pulled into the driveway. He recognizes the sound of the car.
⬥ I have off work tomorrow night so I’m definitely going to stay up a bit later and maybe play some video games.


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox The Mavs beat the Cavaliers tonight 120-112.  They've been playing so well!  They're a contender this year for sure.  
- Martial arts practice went well.
- I won the 50/50 for Kamisato Ayato in Genshin Impact!  I wasn't initially going for him, but I like his playstyle so far, so I'm glad I got him.
- I have my kitty Lulu here with me before going to sleep.  



Spoiler: catto













Spoiler: Ayato


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - @Foreverfox The Mavs beat the Cavaliers tonight 120-112.  They've been playing so well!  They're a contender this year for sure.
> - Martial arts practice went well.
> - I won the 50/50 for Kamisato Ayato in Genshin Impact!  I wasn't initially going for him, but I like his playstyle so far, so I'm glad I got him.
> - I have my kitty Lulu here with me before going to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: catto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ayato


You know I'm happy about that news! Even though I live in Ohio, I've never really been a Cavs fan. I mean, I'll root for them occasionally but yeah! I am loving this streak!!!  also I love your kitteh


----------



## vinnie

I finally got the gold catalog badge after about 3 years of trying. It's a huge achievement for me because I'm trying to get all my badges to gold, so that's one step closer.
I got to have a lazy day since I don't have any classes this week. It was nice and peaceful for once. 
My cats snuggled with me for a little while. Usually, they like to sleep at the edge of my bed by my feet, (except for Bella, she always gets in between my arms) but this time they all huddled up together beside me. It was nice to actually feel love from them.
I drew a little bit today. Just some random doodles, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really excited how my drawing is coming along even though I’m still going at a snail pace. Been able to work on it a little bit at least each day since I’ve come back. 

I have been having so much fun drawing again. Even before my 21 year old kitty passed, I stopped drawing until maybe a few weeks before she left because I was so depressed, but was able to start my drawing somehow around that time before stopping again.


----------



## xara

didn’t post yesterday as i was honestly in too foul a mood to do so, but my day wasn’t bad! i was just... a lil grumpy lol. 

• the series 2 and 3 animal crossing amiibo card packs i ordered from amazon were shipped and arrived yesterday!! 


Spoiler: new cards



these are the last cards i’ll be getting for a while, but i’m very happy with everyone i got! i sadly got a few duplicates (including alfonso, so ignore him lol), but oh well! i’m especially happy about blanca, rover, jingle and friga’s cards. 

series 2





series 3






• got high.
• did some self-care.
• cuddled with alize. <3
• went to 2/3 of my classes (one of my morning classes was cancelled again lol) and completed 2 assignments!
• did 3 trades in _new horizons_, and @/weavile was kind enough to send me a few extra tbt!! it made my day tbh. 



KittenNoir said:


> I am saving up to buy myself a Nintendo Switch Lite  So I got a case for it
> View attachment 435380
> It's so cute I can not wait for it to arrive  (I haven't even ordered my switch yet haha I just need a bit more before I buy it)


ahhh, that’s so cute!! i absolutely love that. good luck saving up for your switch lite!


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is my husband's birthday! We're rolling our own sushi tonight for dinner


----------



## Mattician

Finally found a new GPU to install in my PC. I'm not the biggest LED fan so I wanted a stealthy look with all black.



Spoiler: My computer


----------



## vinnie

It's still quite early for me to be posting already, but I'm going to anyways:


On the 1st of every month, I usually deep clean my room(sometimes I just clean it really well when I don't feel like deep cleaning [also, I do clean throughout the month]), but today I felt really bad about myself for doing nothing basically the entire week. So, I decided to go ahead and clean today instead of tomorrow. Cleaning really eased my mind and took my stress away. Some days, the thought of cleaning makes me want to scream, but today, it was very calming.
I practiced some music on my sax, really enjoyed it. I also mastered "Dragon Lord," so I'm proud of myself for that!
I washed some dishes and washed a load of clothes. I'm also planning to wash my sheets later.
There's been another stray kitty who's been coming up to my house. I feed him every day and pet him occasionally. While I was cleaning, I looked out my window and saw him looking in at me. It scared me a bit, but I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Soigne

SKY FERREIRA is coming BACK BABY


----------



## TheDuke55

I went to do a few errands after work and had to pick some stuff up. I was at Target for some things on my shopping list and forgot all about the cards, but figured I would check. They had all of the series in stock.

So I bought them all and put them on Ebay at 500% mark up. Nah I'm just messing, I bought 5 of the series 5.



Foreverfox said:


> Today is my husband's birthday! We're rolling our own sushi tonight for dinner


Woah that sounds awesome. I've never had sushi before, hope you enjoy it! I mean I have, but it was like fast-food nasty and nothing amazing. Maybe I'll try that myself sometime this year.

@Dunquixote Hey, slow and steady wins the race! It doesn't matter how long it may take you, as long as you do your best and are happy with the results. And I am sure it is amazing!

@Venti I don't know if I've seen your cat before, but they are very pretty! She kind of reminds me of my family cat when I was super young.


----------



## Autumn247

I was able to finish up my DIY giveaways today  I’ll have to see what DIYs I have leftover and update my thread in case anyone wants anything else. 
I talked to the guy I like today 
Watched a few episodes of Pokémon Sun and Moon 
Woke up early, took a shower, had a good start to the day 
Going to read for awhile tonight


----------



## tessa grace

Currently at my airport and going to NYC for the first time!!


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a really great day at work.  I was praised for doing a good job as well.
- I'm starting to come along more in my top techniques in martial arts.  Shouldn't be too much longer before I can test.
- The Dallas Mavericks have taken the third seed in the NBA West for now from the Golden State Warriors.  There's only five games left for them in the regular season before the playoffs.  The reason they've been able to win so many games recently is because they have a lot of good shooters, and they trust each other enough to pass the ball around a lot to take the best possible shot.  I'm looking forward to seeing how this team does in the playoffs.
- I'm about to play some video games!


----------



## tessa grace

Bonus: I got to eat shake shack because one of the only locations in our state is at the airport (Although our gate is A3 aka a thousand miles away)


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I spent the last few hours playing Madden 22 online and I’m not spectacular by any means, but I’m surprisingly decent at it. I’m actually better at football than I am at hockey which is the craziest thing.
⬥ I made a Boston Market sweet and sour chicken dinner because I was really hungry. It was actually the first meal I ate today. 
⬥ The Los Angeles Kings have an important game against the Calgary Flames, so hopefully they can win tonight. 
⬥ I am having a decent day off and I’m just in a good mood today!


----------



## Stella-Io

*slams table*

I bought plants today!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I played Mario Kart Wii online for the first time since like 2012-2013 and two wild things happened:
1. I picked coconut mall and that's the one that was picked
2. I actually got first place???

I mean there were only like 3 other people racing but it was some pretty tough competition! and yet the funky kongs with their flame runners can never outrun the Wah Man himself  


my adrenaline is sky high now bc playing online gives me anxiety but gdi that was fun


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- March is finally over, or it will be in a few hours! I always have a million things to do in March so I'm hoping April will be a little more chill.
- It didn't rain all day like the forecast predicted. The sun actually came out this afternoon for a little while and it was quite warm.
- I managed to stop by my office and get my badge reactivated so I can start going back in next week.
- I made it through both my dentist appointment and doctor appointment without any major issues.
- I weigh 136lbs right now, which isn't as bad as I thought.
- I saw a bunny in my backyard while walking my dog this evening.
- My dog cuddled up next to me on the couch this evening.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend again. Yay!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't posted here in the past few days, but that's okay!

*Over the past few days*




Spoiler: Something something about GT Sport



I played GT Sport and managed to upload my custom decal and placed it on a *RE Amemiya FD3S RX-7* on the side! It was Sterling holding up a sign saying "Sterling says hi!" lol. I ended up doing a time trial with that said car and managed to string together a decent lap time. Eventually, I completed an endurance race event and was pleasantly surprised by how challenging it is despite buffing a race car's performance. Basically, I had to stay on track without making any major mistakes, overtake opponents, keep a consistent pace, and manage fuel at the same time. I'm glad I didn't have to make a pit stop _at all_ even though the race lasted for an hour. And I was on edge since my tires were pretty much done with low fuel, while my opponents were catching up in the final few minutes with the gap climbing down to three seconds. Thankfully, the AI didn't have a high IQ and pitted in to refuel instead lol. Had they been a little smarter with their fuel, I would've been a sitting duck. Winning is winning, so I'll absolutely take it!



I cooked popcorn chicken, and I somehow managed to make it tastier than I've done in the past. Even my family loved it!
On a separate day, I and my mother baked chicken thighs and rice mixed with butter and a couple of spices! I gotta say, it still tasted really good, even though the recipe was supposed to have mushrooms and had to improvise.
It's been getting a little warmer to the point that I only needed to wear a sweater. And with sunny skies? Yes, please!
I've dealt with a few things in preparation for next week. I'm not done yet, but at least I got it started so I don't have to worry about it too much.
I had some doughnuts from Krispy Kreme! It's been a few months since I ate them.
It sounds silly, but I'm glad that *@Dunquixote* is around here again. I missed them so much!
*Today (March 31, 2022)*

I had to complete a couple of errands and drove somewhere all by myself. Not only was it sunny (even though the weather kept changing for some reason lol), but the temperature was at a pleasant 14 degrees celsius. There were so many doggos today, including an extremely fluffy samoyed!... I think I ended up driving roughly 100km today, which is roughly half the average distance of the endurance race events I've been slowly completing on GT Sport. I got to vibe with a lot of music because of this!
I ended up getting a little bit of exercise walking around completing what I had to do today.
*Feel free to skip this point.* While I already spotted a *Mazda Miata MX-5 NB* and a *Lamborghini Aventador* before, it's still very nice to see them.
There's this lovely art that someone made of Turning Red in the style of Super Mario Bros. 3! It's very fitting considering both of them have something to do with raccoons/pandas. I discovered it a few days ago to be honest, but it still makes me smile, especially when the first video game I've ever played in my life was Super Mario Bros. 3. 



Spoiler: Art that I found



*Here's the source!*







I had a short nap. I was actually a little cranky when I woke up but after having dinner, I felt happier in the end. Perhaps I was feeling hangry without realizing it lol.
I did a little bit of drawing today, even though it's just a few lines here and there for a warmup. It's a part of a small project I'm planning to do. Even though I finish one drawing, there's still a long way to go. Though, I'm 100% sure it'll be worth it in the end!
I feel like it's been a long day for me. I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## xara

today was uninteresting, but it was also pretty good! 

• discovered a new favourite tiktok and watched a tiktok that made me laugh. 
• went to all 3 of my classes, completed an assignment, and answered 2 questions correctly out-loud in one of them! 
• 
• tidied up my room a bit 
• read 5 new fanfics that i enjoyed. 
• cuddled and played with alize. <3


Spoiler: she’s an alcoholic



not my dad holding his empty beer can up to her and making it seem like she’s taking a sip from it. 





• tomorrow’s friday!!



tessa grace said:


> Currently at my airport and going to NYC for the first time!!


ayeeeee, nice!! i hope you have an amazing time! make sure to pick me up a souvenir.


----------



## Merielle

Didn't post this yesterday, but I did get to play a little bit more Legends: Arceus! ^^ Just completed a few research tasks and recovered a few more player satchels—the Sandgem Flats definitely felt like a bit much for me at the level I'm at, but I'm glad I was able to get the satchel and make it back out safely.  I may or may not have had to employ the super pro-gamer "run screaming" strategy.  As for today...

☾ My clear file storage folder and blind box set arrived!! The folder is an absolutely perfect fit for the clear files I had, and I'm glad to have a safe place to keep them now, since they were taking up a lot of dresser space before. I was also able to get all the highest-priority buttons I wanted from the blind box set this time around, including a couple duplicates that I've added to my ita bag!  There was one more button I was hoping to get, but it wasn't my main priority and thankfully I already have the same art on an acrylic charm, so I'm still quite satisfied. c:
☾ I played some more of the Desert Island Escape minigame in New Leaf, and have successfully survived all of the beginner-level islands now! We'll see how I do on the higher difficulty ones.  
☾ Aksys Games announced that they're going to localize Jack Jeanne, and after looking into some reviews/summaries of the Japanese version, I'm already feeling very hopeful/excited for this one!!  I think I'll definitely be pre-ordering once it becomes available.  What's also exciting is that this is a title from Broccoli, who iirc previously were totally against releasing their games in the West, so it's gotten me feeling more hopeful for a possible localization for the Kamigami no Asobi Switch port too. 
☾ Speaking of which, I finished my re-watch of the KamiAso anime!  I just adore this series, and the play episode absolutely kills me everytime, ahaha. ;v;
☾ Got some _more_ desktop wallpapers!  I've been on a roll recently.
☾ And speaking of rolling, I spotted one of the neighborhood cats rolling around on his back in the backyard, which was seriously cute.
☾ I was also able to finish reading volume 8 of _Durarara!!_ today, and I'm looking forward to starting volume 9!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Had a fun game of Call of Cthulhu.. my character almost died lol
- Printed and cut out a pattern to make a tote bag! because the cheap purse that I bought a couple years ago is falling apart
- Got some really nice new running shoes.. they're so comfyyyyyyÿy
- Gonna have a yummy dinner tonight woohoo


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy because a good friend of mine @Dunquixote recently shared some kitty pics with me and kitties always make my day 

It's a rainy morning today and on my way to work I spotted worms all around the sidewalk here and there. I love worms  I love how slimy, cold and wriggly they are. If only my neighborhood had ponds, maybe I could find some frogs 

While playing Legends Arceus yesterday I was messing around with a mass outbreak of Braviary and MAN are they aggressive and fast  zoom ZOOM!! It was actually kinda scary  and the next thing I knew I'm battling and catching a shiny Braviary. That thing looks sick af 

Listening to my favorite video game music always makes me happy  it puts me in the mood to draw.

Going to write a new chapter for my fanfic this weekend 

New month, new lineup  showing off one of my most beautiful gardens using my 2021 Kaleidoclover~ I've been excited for months and now it has bloomed at last


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's Friday, I have Monday off meaning I have a three day weekend and it's Cherry Blossom season in ACNH!


----------



## Sophie23

I watched the first Sonic the Hedgehog film last night and I enjoyed it. No I’m not going to see the second one at cinema I’d rather wait till it’s on DVD. 

I turned over my animal crossing Calendar to April today 

I hoovered around today 

And I chatted to some of my friends


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bro the whole forum is pink rn and I'm absolutely living for it


----------



## Dinosauuur

I forgot to study for a quiz that was supposed to be today and the quiz ended up getting canceled because the professor had too much information to go over!


----------



## vinnie

-I've been wanting to switch my aesthetic to FNAF, but I was too worried I'd seem weird or something. I finally got the courage to today and I'm really liking it. I really overthink stuff too much, but I'm trying to break that habit.
-Got a nice surprise when I saw a Kirby tree on the homepage. It made me laugh a bit. 
-My mom changed my MHA calendar to April for me this morning since I always forget my calendar exists lol.
-My cat was attacking my hand under a blanket. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Midoriya

- Work is going well.
- I got paid today.
- The Mavs play the Washington Wizards tonight.  Should be a good game.
- My kitties are being sweet.
- Headed to martial arts practice tonight.


----------



## Holla

Just about at the end of my second last week in my current job.

I finally got the courage to tell my follow coworkers about leaving. - I have been stressing over saying it all week so it's a relief to finally have it over with. It went well too (My boss has known about it since last week).

Also it's Friday so the weekend is soon yay. I'm getting close to done my first large diamond painting so I'm hoping this weekend will give me enough time to finish it or at least close to.


----------



## Autumn247

My library branch created a new policy to not give late fees anymore, you will still have to pay if you lose or damage an item but as long as you return your items you won't get late fees anymore.
I'm ordering this cute scratching post for my cat, pictured below 
I'm about to watch some more Pokémon Sun and Moon


----------



## Franny

it's friday! first week at my new job was great, i enjoy this job so much


----------



## Romaki

I got into a relationship? Feels unreal, ngl.


----------



## TurnipBell20

My friend gave birth to a wonderful little girl! She is so cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was hoping that there would be a demo for the new Kirby game on the eshop (if family video was still around I would rent it from there but alas) and sure enough there is a demo!! I downloaded it, I'll prob try it out later today or tomorrow. I honestly don't know much about Kirby besides the stuff from smash bros and what little I've played of Kirbys Adventure on NES, but I'm hearing lots of good things about The Forgotten Land so I'm excited to try the demo! maybe this will be another game I can add to my wishlist!


----------



## Dunquixote

This might be kinda silly but the new Kirby header and the kirbyfied eggs really made me happy even though I have only played one kirby game, Kirby’s Dreamland as a kid; I still appreciate Kirby . Today started off not good and still dealing with a lot of depression, but seeing this and the excitement in the kirby thread really cheered me up a lot.


----------



## TheDuke55

Not like happy about it, but it's nice that all of the bulk stuff I ordered off of Amazon showed up today. I knew it was all coming, but it's nice to have them in my possession now. Nothing fancy or cool, just a memory pillow, insoles for my shoes since the old ones wore out to nothing, and so forth. Lots of nice stuff I've been being cheap on, but caved in for my health's sake. What's the point of saving if years down the road I get back-pain, messed up feet, ect for being so frugal.



Dunquixote said:


> This might be kinda silly but the new Kirby header and the kirbyfied eggs really made me happy even though I have only played one kirby game, Kirby’s Dreamland as a kid; I still appreciate Kirby . Today started off not good and still dealing with a lot of depression, but seeing this and the excitement in the kirby thread really cheered me up a lot.


Not silly at all. Sometimes the most funny and wholesome April Fools jokes are the best. I mentioned it a few times, but I had this one online game that tricked people into thinking they got 1million exp each time they killed any kind of baddie. You were actually only getting 1 exp even though the image stated otherwise. It was kind of funny seeing everyone's reaction.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through a difficult day of work today and completed enough work to feel like I accomplished something.
- The sun was out today and I watched some birds in the backyard this morning.
- I received another kind and positive message from @Mr_Keroppi that brighten my day, plus a few bells Star Coins.
- The Kirby theme for today is a really cute idea for April Fool's Day and I love seeing everyone having fun with it.
- I had a good counseling session today and she praised how far I've come since I first started seeing her.
- I had a delicious mushroom cheeseburger for dinner.
- My dog was being cute and playful for attention today.
- My mom got paid today so I hope she was able to have a nice day out with my aunt and her friend. They had already planned it but then she was worried about money.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend when I get to sleep late and watch anime.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I received a very kind message and some bells from @Mr_Keroppi this morning. It brought a smile to my face, especially since my Friday’s at work are always hectic. 
⬥ I bought a new hat with my $100 card I received in the mail. It was a hat that I already owned, but my other one was five years old and has seen better days, lol. 
⬥ I’m glad everyone is having fun with the Kirby themed forum today. Pink is certainly not my favorite color, but this particular shade suits the forum nicely.


----------



## xara

posting a bit early so that i don’t forget, but today was pretty good! probably the best day i’ve had all week so far tbh. 

• got high.
• was able to fix an issue i’ve been having with the twitter app. i hadn’t been able to see comments for a few days for some reason (which probably sounds like a blessing to some people lmao), but thankfully deleting and reinstalling the app resolved whatever the problem was.
• saw a meme on tumblr that made me laugh, and discovered a new favourite tiktok.
• changed my calendar to april! i’m honestly really proud of myself for doing this considering i usually don’t change it until the month’s practically over, if i even bother to change it at all. 
• cuddled with alize. <3
• received another lovely message and some tbt star coins from the incredibly kind @Mr_Keroppi! thank you sm again! 
• tidied up my room a bit.
• did some self-care.
• changed my aesthetic up a bit in honour of the staff’s kirby april fools day joke! i usually don’t have the energy to do stuff like this, and i hate spontaneously changing my aesthetic since finding one i actually like takes forever and frustrates me a bit, but i’m glad i participated in the joke a bit today! i’ve honestly never played a kirby game, but the pink forum theme + kirbified collectibles are really cute. i’m also lowkey hoping that the kirbified zipper in the banner is a hint that this year’s easter egg hunt will be starting soon. 
• it’s finally friday!! i hope i’ll get to sleep in tomorrow lol.
• had spaghetti bolognese, caesar salad and a slice of strawberry cheesecake from the pickle barrel for dinner! the salad and cheesecake were both okay, but the spaghetti bolognese was absolutely _delectable_. like, lowkey one of the best meals i’ve ever had, it was _so good_. 
• read a new fanfic that i enjoyed and that was written by one of my favourite writers!



Romaki said:


> I got into a relationship? Feels unreal, ngl.


ayeee, congrats!! i hope everything works out for you guys. 



TurnipBell20 said:


> My friend gave birth to a wonderful little girl! She is so cute!


awee, congrats to your friend!! wishing her, her baby and the rest of her family nothing but the absolute best. may they remain happy and in good health.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My late post for today!

I played GT Sport and have yet again completed another endurance racing event. I did some time trials too afterward.
I had a tasty dinner!
I made significant progress on my drawing today! For a separate one, I managed to make another one which is another car! But there's one tiny problem. There's this certain pink puffball that went full-on mouthful mode and ended up driving away with it. How am I supposed to finish it now since I don't have a reference for it? If any one of you sees Kirby driving a* light blue classic Fiat 500F*, can you confront him and return the car to me, please? If not, I hope he gets stuck on a steep hill since that old Fiat only has roughly 16HP. He deserves to be stranded lol. Jokes aside, I did finish the drawing with Kirby on top of it. I'm thinking of doing more of this in the future if I ever decide to draw more cars just for the laughs!


----------



## Merielle

☾ The only Kirby game I've played was Super Star Ultra on the Nintendo DS, but just the same I really enjoyed the April Fool's Day joke rise of our new pink overlord on here, and everybody joining in on it helping the site transition to a Kirby forum!
☾ On a similar note, I had a lot of fun with the April Fool's event in Fall Guys, and managed to get all the cosmetics from it too!  Hex-A-Gone with 40 players was absolute madness and I loved it.
☾ I also survived the first five intermediate difficulty islands in New Leaf's Desert Island Escape!  I had to retry one, but otherwise I've been doing well with these so far. c:


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm so happy finally after coming out as non-binary and agender a year or two ago I finally have found the last missing term for my gender identity 
before the closest terms I could find for how I feel are "transmasculine" "libramasculine" or "demiboy" but I don't think any of these terms fit me so I don't want to use them but I wish I could find a term that describes the last missing piece I feel of my gender identity and today I finally found it, I can't believe I didn't know this term existed this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The tillandsia I bought online on Thursday got delivered today!  It feels odd to be so happy over plants but I can't help it. I love them. I could stare at them all day. These are hybrids I don't already own.



Spoiler: Air plants make me smile!






A hybrid of flabellata and brachycaulos. This one is spiking ie it's going to bloom. The inflorescence is so red. Very excited for the flowers which should be purple. After a tillandsia blooms, it starts giving pups. This is the greenest air plant I have. Most of mine are silvery because of an abundance of trichomes on the leaves.



Look at those gorgeous silvery leaves! This is a hybrid of caput medusa and brachycaulos. The leaves are fat and stiff and feel fuzzy. Love its form.


----------



## Alienfish

- Traded for some UC pets the past few days despite the artwork chaos on Neopets. Feels good and they got cool names!
- Got myself stuff so I can make nachos later.
- Seems my Japanese magazines are in Sweden even though customs won't admit it lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the staff has kept the forum grass pink and I actually couldn't be happier 

also have a new drawing idea for a character which I haven't drawn since 2017, and I'm gonna go into my toyhou.se page today and finally update some character profiles


----------



## Squidward

My dad bought me 2 pounds of tofu and a bunch of "cheese" 
Also I finally restringed my guitar!!


----------



## mogyay

it's my best friend's birthday!! we're going out to one of my favourite restaurants & i'm really looking forward to it! i also only have one more day of work left until i finish for good! i'm v content rn, a full month off until my new job (which i'm so excited to start)


----------



## hakutaku

Made plans to go out to eat with two of my friends this week after uni, one on Monday and one on Wednesday! I've not seen either of them for a while (one of them I've not even seen for like 4 years!)


----------



## Dunquixote

One of my favorite artists replied to a comment I made on one of their recent artworks .

I saw Spanky’s tail get extremely poofy; I think she was startled seeing my sister’s dog even though she has seen her all day yesterday and probably today when my sister and her family got here. Unfortunately, I did not get a picture. I feel bad she was startled, but I can’t help but think her tail was cute, considering how small it usually is. 

Finally seeing some more progress on my drawing even though I didn’t get much chance to draw yesterday. Right side of it is almost halfway done; minus polishing it up and further shading that is needed. I think I’m much happier with that part of the background, now that I got more of the details down. 

Just had dinner and my mom made these biscuits that I really liked and was hoping she’d make again .

I’m also excited about the artwork that I just commissioned @LittleMissPanda for .


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a really relaxing and good day at home despite being tired.  The weather was nice too!
- I've been through a rollercoaster of emotions in the past few days.  For the longest time since my mom passed two years ago, I kept working hard, but didn't want to accept that I have to keep going forward.  But I know I have to now, and I will.  It's what she would have wanted.
- Our tortoise-shell kitty, Maybellene, wanted in my room and then slept on my bed.  I got a picture.  She's so cute!  



Spoiler: catto #2


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dunquixote said:


> I saw Spanky’s tail get extremely poofy; I think she was startled seeing my sister’s dog even though she has seen her all day yesterday and probably today when my sister and her family got here. Unfortunately, I did not get a picture. I feel bad she was startled, but I can’t help but think her tail was cute, considering how small it usually is.


it's especially funny when a cat with an already fluffy tail gets started, it transforms into full fluffed out corn dog mode  

I didn't get everything done today that I wanted to get done, but I got a decent amount done thank goodness. I honestly didn't expect myself to be able to do everything, but by giving myself more than expected then I feel like I can get more done and I feel more accomplished. once I get my clothes put away I can relax and start working on my drawing


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep in this morning.
- I did get several hours of deep sleep last night.
- The weather was nicer today, a bit warmer and sunny.
- I was able to relax most of the day and watched another episode of Shadows House.
- My dog curled up next to me on the couch and was very loving today.
- It's felt like Sunday all day, but then I remember it's Saturday and I still have another day off tomorrow.


----------



## TheDuke55

With the help of the great members here, I was able to get all of the items I wanted/needed for my NH island. You all helped me out big time, so thank you! I believe only Xara and Panda hop by this thread, so thanks so much you two. You helped me out a lot!

Btw I really liked your villagers style xara.

@CrankyCupcake Hey that looks cool! I think my aunt bought one of those recently. It's like this plant that's a root. I think she called it an air root??? Where you just get it a little damp on the end and re-damp it the following week or something. I could be way off, but it looks so similar. I thought it was pretty cool anyway!

@Dunquixote Your cat getting their tail all big and puffed up reminds me when Penny was begging to go outside. She likes to run and roll around in the grass. Anyway it was snowing hard, so I knew she wouldn't want to, but wanted to see her reaction. I opened the door, she charged towards the door, and as soon as she saw the heavy snow falling and foot of snow, she skid on her butt and ran back to the fireplace haha. I was lucky enough to take a video of it.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I picked these up a few nights ago. They are a lot better than I thought they would be. I forgot to check the alcohol intake before purchasing them, so you can imagine I let out a sigh of relief it was only 5%. I can’t handle much more than that, probably due to how thin I am. They taste exactly like the slushies you get at gas stations.


Spoiler








⬥ Last night, despite it being April, it was kind of chilly out. The temperature changed from really hot to sort of cold over the course of a few minutes. My work area is close to the back door, so it gets cooler back there. So this girl actually hugs me and gives me her jacket?? I’m screaming, lol. A lot of things have been going over my head with this girl but I’m back to reality now. As if us locking eyes like 15 times yesterday and her staring at me every time I clock in wasn’t enough to tell me how she feels lol. 
⬥ I slept very well last night despite waking up halfway through my slumber. Total, I did get about nine hours of sleep, though, which makes me happy. Here’s to some more decent sleep tonight.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

TheDuke55 said:


> @CrankyCupcake Hey that looks cool! I think my aunt bought one of those recently. It's like this plant that's a root. I think she called it an air root??? Where you just get it a little damp on the end and re-damp it the following week or something. I could be way off, but it looks so similar. I thought it was pretty cool anyway!



I'm stumped.  

It doesn't sound like the tillandsia I'm familiar with. Air plants require watering on the leaves because the trichomes on the leaves are how the moisture and nutrients are absorbed. Mostly people water them by misting, dunking or soaking. Air plants don't always have roots but, when they do grow them, an air plant's roots are purely for anchoring themselves to another plant, rock, etc. The roots are not how the plant takes in water. Roots can be trimmed off completely and this won't affect the plant's growth at all. 

Your aunt's plant does sound intriguing! If you have a picture of it, I'd love to see.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played some more Desert Island Escape in New Leaf and survived the remaining intermediate-difficulty islands!  Had to retry #9, but did well otherwise—hopefully I can make it through the advanced ones too!  I'm not really aiming for the target scores, so that's definitely making things a little easier.  
☾ Cleared Radiant Ravine in Minecraft Dungeons!  Just one more stage to go, and it'll be time to head to the Nether.
☾ Also got to make some more progress in Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani!  I'd kinda put it on the back-burner again while I was playing DQVII, so I'm glad to be getting back into it some.


----------



## vinnie

-Hung out with some family today. Took my cousins to the park. Went to Mater's for some Italian food. It was great.
-Avoided a close collision.
-Got to chill at home the rest of the day. Taking care of 3 little kids is extremely tiring.
-Took a long shower. I needed one pretty bad.
-Went shopping and bought my cousins some stuff that they wanted.


----------



## xara

today was a really good day! 

♡ read a few comments on twitter that made me laugh (first time for everything, right? ).
♡ did some much, _much_ needed self-care.
♡ i was somewhat productive today! i tidied up my room a bit (didn’t have too much to do since i did most of it yesterday), cleaned up something that got spilled in the kitchen sink, and a few other small tasks! might not seem too productive to some, but it’s more than what i usually have the energy/motivation for, so i’m proud of myself! 
♡ did 3 animal crossing trades and received a very generous amount of tbt from @/TheDuke55, as well as a few extra items from @/calintz!! thank you so much again, guys!! you both are awesome and made my day. <3
♡ my mom bought me 2 bottles of voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda!) while she was out with my dad. 
♡ discovered 2 new favourite songs!! i actually listened to one of them for the first time yesterday, but it didn’t become a favourite until today aha.
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ i was sober all day. i honestly can’t remember the last time i went a whole day without _something_ being in my system, but it went a lot better than i expected! no brain fog, no restlessness, no irritability, etc. feeling pretty happy about that. 



Venti said:


> For the longest time since my mom passed two years ago, I kept working hard, but didn't want to accept that I have to keep going forward.  But I know I have to now, and I will.  It's what she would have wanted.


i hope i’m not overstepping any boundaries since i know i didn’t know your mom, but i know that she’d be so, so proud of you. life has thrown you so much crap, especially in the time that i’ve known you, but you’re still here and fighting and that’s _amazing_. she would be so proud of you for how strong you’ve been, and so incredibly proud and happy that you finally landed your dream job (and are enjoying it!). i know how badly you want to give up at times and how tempting it is, but i’m glad you haven’t. i’m glad you’re moving forward and hanging in there the best you can. you’re doing good, man. <3



TheDuke55 said:


> With the help of the great members here, I was able to get all of the items I wanted/needed for my NH island. You all helped me out big time, so thank you! I believe only Xara and Panda hop by this thread, so thanks so much you two. You helped me out a lot!
> 
> Btw I really liked your villagers style xara.


thank _you_! you absolutely didn’t have to send me as much tbt as you did, but i’m on a journey to reach 10k so that i can finally afford and start looking for an aurora egg collectible, so it really helps and means a lot! thank you for the compliment as well! i honestly really like my rep’s style, too (hence why she’s still wearing her halloween/autumn outfit in _april_. ).

congrats on getting everything you were looking for!! if there’s ever anything else you need, feel free to let me know and i’ll gladly help you out if i can!! :’D



Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I picked these up a few nights ago. They are a lot better than I thought they would be. I forgot to check the alcohol intake before purchasing them, so you can imagine I let out a sigh of relief it was only 5%. I can’t handle much more than that, probably due to how thin I am. They taste exactly like the slushies you get at gas stations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435861


i’m not really into alcohol (which is ironic considering i anxiously awaited my 19th birthday just so i could start drinking ), but that sounds delicious! i’ll have to keep an eye out next time i go shopping.



vinnie said:


> -Avoided a close collision.


oh yikes, that’s scary! i’m glad you’re okay and were able to avoid it. :’)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's technically yesterday that these things happened:

It was another sunny day! Even though it was only four degrees celsius outside, it didn't feel so cold compared to the same temperature during the autumn season.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I drove somewhere today and spotted a couple of cars. For the first one, I saw a *Nissan 180SX*! Sometime later, I most likely spotted a *Ferrari F12 Berlinetta* while walking and only saw the *rear view* of it.
I came home safely after some guy in their pickup truck almost turned into me. It's wild out there...
I had a little nap.
I made more progress on my drawing and got the majority of the linework done!
I played ACNH and completed a home paradise for Flora! She's so cute!
Apparently, on Reddit, (go ahead and roast me) there's this thing that's called r/place where each user gets to place a tile on an extremely huge canvas. The twist here is that it's a coordinated effort requiring many people to even remotely achieve what they want. It can very easily fall apart if there aren't enough people keeping it together with others placing random tiles on it. Anyway, while scrolling through, I have seen sections of Formula 1, various characters from Undertale and Deltarune, the Monado that Shulk uses, a triforce, Metroid, Adventures of Tin Tin, DK, Spongebob, the slime enemy from the Dragon Quest series, the country flag of The Philippines, Where's Waldo, various memes, Kirby, Angry Birds, and the legendary froggy chair! I've also seen the Canadian flag but for whatever reason, people are heavily struggling with getting the maple leaf right lol. I dunno, it makes me happy seeing quite a number of things I'm familiar with all on the same canvas.



Spoiler: Froggy chair and what's supposed to be the flag of Canada



Also, I have a feeling Genshin Impact was there but eventually turned into Genshrek. 





I mean, what is this.


----------



## Sophie23

I had an lovely walk with mum this morning 

 I’m going to get a new Switch game hopefully next Month 

 I’m going to see the new Fantastic Beasts film soon in April


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I didn’t get much sleep today. If I’m being honest, I probably slept about three hours. I’m just planning on going to sleep right after work and sleeping later because I don’t have any reason to go in early to work tomorrow — my absolute favorite person is off tomorrow and it’s my Friday, lol. 
⬥ I did play a few rounds of Madden 22 online and I’d say I improved a lot. It just takes practice and getting my butt kicked a lot in the beginning really helped. I just can’t stand the showboaters. I play casually and not that concerned about my record. It makes me chuckle to see how seriously people take these games, lmao.
⬥ I ordered an Arizona Coyotes reverse retro shirt which matches the hoodie I have. It’s probably my favorite design on a hockey jersey and I’m glad to have my hands on the shirt and the hoodie. I’m basically obsessed with hockey so this makes me very happy. 
⬥ I’m happy that I was able to treat myself to some nice things with the $100 gift card I got in the mail. It was a sign-up bonus when I got WiFi a few months back. Those bonuses are something I don’t believe until I see it, though, but the card actually did come. 



xara said:


> i’m not really into alcohol (which is ironic considering i anxiously awaited my 19th birthday just so i could start drinking ), but that sounds delicious! i’ll have to keep an eye out next time i go shopping.


Honestly, they are the alcoholic equivalent of those freezer pops you can get in the summer. The blue one is my favorite. They also have red, pink, and white. I’m assuming the flavors are cherry, watermelon, and pineapple respectively. The blue is blue raspberry. I’d recommend them if you see them. They come in a variety pack, so you’ll get all four flavors. It’s really not that strong, so it’s okay if you’re not that into drinking. I’m not either, personally, but these are _delicious._


----------



## Chris

A girl bought me flowers.


----------



## Midoriya

- Got to sleep in and have a relaxing morning.
- Going to play some more Genshin Impact today.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks just beat the Milwaukee Bucks with an impressive 118-112 road victory against them.  Apparently the Mavs are 33-12 in their last 45 games.  If we keep playing like this we'll at least get the 4th seed in the NBA West for sure.


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - Got to sleep in and have a relaxing morning.
> - Going to play some more Genshin Impact today.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks just beat the Milwaukee Bucks with an impressive 118-112 road victory against them.  Apparently the Mavs are 33-12 in their last 45 games.  If we keep playing like this we'll at least get the 4th seed in the NBA West for sure.


Yes!!! Ah that's so great to hear!  I was trying to watch it, but Nicholas was not having it. He wanted to watch Sonic Boom before his nap lol


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy that I actually had a productive practice session on guitar today.


----------



## Dunquixote

Jewels, my calico kitty played fetch a little with me just now .



Spoiler










 These are old pictures, but wanted to share to show how she looks ; she doesn’t do it as long as she did then but regardless, it is still so cute. She loves these mousey toys ; I got her a bunch more two grocery shopping trips ago and since then,been finding the mice all over the house and in closets .

Last night I got a unit that I wanted in a gacha game, though not on my main.

Really happy about the art @LittleMissPanda made me last night ; it seriously touched me how much thought she put into it. She really surprised me with the Chopper egg  and I loved the explanation about the meaning of flowers too .



Spoiler: Art commission









My sister’s family went home today; I feel bad for not coming out much but I’m really not feeling myself still, not comfortable talking and then there is my dad who kept freaking out and overreacting to everything because he doesn’t treat his anxiety. I’ve dealt with it so many years but as time progresses, I can deal with it no more since it chips away at my anxiety.

My kittens are back to visiting me and sleeping in my room; spanky didn’t see me much since she didn’t seem to like my sister’s dog or walking by her. She just gave me some kisses too .

My dad just came home from work and he brought me some cinnamon roasted almonds. even though that doesn’t change what i said a minute ago, i thought that was very thoughtful . I still do love my dad, just hard to be around or to talk to a lot of times.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- This was my second day on new medication and the side effects weren't quite as bad as the first day.
- I think I'm starting to feel the benefits of the medication. My mood was more even, I felt calmer, and I've been having less back pain.
- The weather was nice today, fairly warm and sunny.
- I got to watch another episode of Shadows House. Only two more to go. I should finish it next weekend.
- Last night I finally saved over 100 million bells in New Leaf. I should get my final gold badge from Phineas today as long as it's not raining!


----------



## duckvely

an actor i like reposted a video i edited of him on his instagram story  what an amazing start to the week


----------



## vinnie

-Got to have yet another lazy day today. It's my last day of break, which sucks. Classes are going to be brutal tomorrow. Having a day to do nothing was much needed again.
-I've been in a better mood today. I've felt angry all this past week, but I'm feeling better.
-My mom bought me a bag of Sweedish Fish. They're one of my favorite candies, and she knows I had an awful week.
-I got three new books earlier. They're called _They Wish They Were Us, The Haters, _and _Bloodleaf. _They all look very interesting, so I'm looking forward to reading them.
-I took a long nap this afternoon.


----------



## _Rainy_

Was feeling a little down, but @Dunquixote cheered me up with a picture of her kitty snuggling a unicorn while dressed as a unicorn


----------



## Merielle

Had another good gaming day today! ^^
☾ I made it through almost all of the advanced difficulty islands in Desert Island Escape!  Only two more to go and I'll have survived them all! c:
☾ Finished the Hidden Depths DLC in Minecraft Dungeons! The last level took me a couple tries, because I think there's some sort of glitch(?) where you can get stuck in falling blocks and insta-die if you're still carrying the conduit at that point.  It was a bit frustrating, especially since it happened pretty late in the level, but at least I think I figured it out and was able to get past it on my next run!  Looking forward to starting the Flames of the Nether DLC next—with the adorable and only mildly creepy baby ghast as my buddy this time, since it doesn't seem like the sort of place one should take a baby turtle.
☾ Also got to finish another chapter in Dairoku, and read well into the next chapter too!


----------



## xara

feeling a bit anxious and unwell atm, but i had a pretty good day otherwise! i’m bummed the weekend’s over, though; i’m not ready to go back to school, but just gotta get through this week and the next and then it’ll be easter long weekend! 

♡ got 2x nook points on the nintendo switch online app.
♡ began working on my tbt acnh island journal again! i haven’t posted in it in _forever_, so a few posts were/are quite outdated. i’m also working on creating some new island lore and backstory, and trying to figure out how i want certain posts to be structured. i’ve got a lot of catching up to do in-game before i can actually start posting again, but it feels good to work on it in the meantime! though, the fact that i lost tbt for editing a few posts even though i didn’t remove anything from them kind of sucks lol.
♡ @Dunquixote sent me an absolutely _adorable_ photo of one of her kitties! like, literally one of the sweetest photos i’ve ever seen. i gotta stop falling in love with my friends’ cats, man. 
♡ re-read one of my favourite fanfics! the writing isn’t as good as i remember it being (it’s been years since i last read it), but it’s still a really good story! i enjoyed reading it again. 
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ got through another day sober! i was tempted to smoke earlier to deal with my anxiety, but decided not to. today definitely wasn’t as productive as yesterday was, but it still feels nice to be sober. :’)
♡ satisfied my craving for subway and had it for dinner. it was pretty good!
♡ wrote a poem for my acnh island that i’m actually kinda proud of! i’ve never been all that great at writing poetry and usually stick with short stories, but i like what i came up with today. i’m excited to share it eventually! ^^
♡ read some comments on tiktok that made me laugh. 



Dunquixote said:


> Jewels, my calico kitty played fetch a little with me just now .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435953View attachment 435954


those two photos really show off how beautiful she is omg... i love her . alize also likes playing fetch as well! she’s uh, not the best at it since the whole point of playing fetch is her bringing the toy back so that i can throw it again, and she seems to forget that part sometimes lmao, but it’s adorable nonetheless! though, she does it with her springy toys (her absolute _favourite_ toys) instead of mice. i actually played fetch with her briefly a little while ago! 



LadyDestani said:


> - Last night I finally saved over 100 million bells in New Leaf. I should get my final gold badge from Phineas today as long as it's not raining!


whoo, congrats!!! i lowkey regret not earning every badge before i stopped playing... maybe that’s another incentive to pick a copy of _new leaf_ up again? 



_Rainy_ said:


> Was feeling a little down, but @Dunquixote cheered me up with a picture of her kitty snuggling a unicorn while dressed as a unicorn


wasn’t it such an adorable photo!!!!! it definitely helped take my mind off of what’s bothering me, too. 

i’m sorry you were feeling down, though. i know we aren’t super close, but my pms are always open if you ever need or want someone to talk to. i’m not great at advice and stuff, but i’m always happy to listen and offer support.


----------



## Autumn247

Some of my library requests are in so I can go pick those up later today when they open
I finished reading another book
I feel really good
My cat's awesome new scratching post should be delivered either today or tomorrow, so my kitty should be happy and that makes me happy
My cat is laying on me right now as I'm drinking tea and enjoying a peaceful early start to the day
I'm going to be putting down the deposit for my cat's appointment to get spayed
Looking forward to eating breakfast later, having scrambled eggs, a buttermilk biscuit, and breakfast sausage, definitely one of my favorite meals


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My favorite person very casually said she “would draw me a picture” and I actually wasn’t expecting it to be so detailed??? She just texted me the sketch and I’m in shock. I’ll post the sketch because I mentioned it. I was going to wait until the finished product but I was so excited so…


Spoiler








⬥ I’m going to see my favorite dog in a few minutes. I’m going to take him for a walk and give him some treats. Keagan always makes me smile. 
⬥ I got a lot more sleep last night than I did the previous night. I think I just had a lot on my mind then but I’m really happy to have gotten some decent sleep.


----------



## Franny

i really enjoy my job! im actually at work right now but i finished my work early so i have... *checks invisible watch* 6 hours to do whatever i please.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I can finally rent Spiderman: No Way Home from Sky Store. Thats my plans for next weekend and the start of my mini Easter break sorted.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> I can finally rent Spiderman: No Way Home from Sky Store. Thats my plans for next weekend and the start of my mini Easter break sorted.


Lmao i read that as you rented EastEnders at first I was like... wait what does Spiderman has to do with that 

Anyway, went to the naprapathy clinic today, and it went well! I was a bit nervous but she was really nice  I still have no idea what she popped in my seat/butt muscles but it definitely feels better. Gonna go back in a week and do some exercises in-between which feels good to have something specific to work on. I also feel like I need to train up my left side because it was larger and stiffer than my right.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Alienfish said:


> Lmao i read that as you rented EastEnders at first I was like... wait what does Spiderman has to do with that


Hell would have to freeze over before I watched Eastenders.


----------



## Midoriya

- The day started off rough, but is getting better and better.
- The weather is nice today.
- Work is going well.
- I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!


----------



## hakutaku

Uni went well, I grabbed a coffee and did some work in the library, then I had class. I have a really nice seminar group on Mondays and its always a good time in that class   
I met up with my friend afterwards and had a BBQ chicken panini and a vodka + orange, it was great to see her! We caught up and made some plans together.


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom made some more biscuits today for me since my sister ate the rest of them yesterday, and she soaked the bottle of honey in warm water for me since i had hurt my hands trying to get it out the other night .

Spanky kept following me in the kitchen, rubbing herself against my legs. She also played under the stool with me; I went to get my camera to get a picture but she followed me .



Spoiler







she was playing with me like this; this is an older picture.



I’m playing with her right now as I type this.


----------



## TheDuke55

I cleaned up my basement the other day and started using all my exercise equipment again. I've been so busy with work, but I just powered through it. Going to keep at it to!

@Croconaw When you said sketch I was expecting like a simple drawing. That's like a movie poster lol. Very cool!

@CrankyCupcake Sorry for the late reply. To be honest, it's probably the same plant. I don't have a picture and I will take one next time I visit her, but it looks very similar. I know nothing about this plant variety, so it is interesting to learn new things. I was just going by how she explained it. So maybe I should tell her to water the leaves next time I visit and not the root like she was informed haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Surprise surprise, I'm posting earlier than I typically do today lol.

I tried out the demo of Kirby and the Forgotten Land after hearing good things about it and when Kirby took over TBT. After the first couple of stages, I'm already liking the game! It cracks me up every time whenever Kirby goes into mouthful mode lol.
I finally got around to playing Metroid Dread since getting it at the beginning of this year. It didn't take long for me to run away from an EMMI again lol (I tried the demo last year). **Insert "why are you running?" meme here**
I finally finished my art after shading in the final areas! Looking at it, I'm very happy with the result and the anatomy isn't that bad either. In fact, I almost couldn't believe that I somehow managed to make it look good (in my eyes at least). Even with that single art piece done, I've only made 2% progress towards something that I'm working on. Not that I'm complaining, because I'm really excited about putting everything together. It'll be great!
*Feel free to skip this point.* While I was driving somewhere, I may have spotted a *2014 BMW M4 Coupe*! And I drove that same car in the same blue colour in GT Sport yesterday, too. Considering the track record on how I struggle to identify BMWs, I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't the correct answer. It doesn't help when the manufacturer keeps the designs similar on top of naming them only letters and numbers haha.
Speaking of GT Sport, I got to play that game as well and did a couple of time trials and a few races.
I made blueberry danishes with my mother! While the dough and blueberry filling was pre-made, we still had to put them together and bake it in the oven. After the danishes were done, we tried them and they tasted good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

working on an art trade right now and it's going so well, I can't wait til both of ours are done hhhhhhh


----------



## BrokenSanity

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Surprise surprise, I'm posting earlier than I typically do today lol.
> 
> I tried out the demo of Kirby and the Forgotten Land after hearing good things about it and when Kirby took over TBT. After the first couple of stages, I'm already liking the game! It cracks me up every time whenever Kirby goes into mouthful mode lol.
> I finally got around to playing Metroid Dread since getting it at the beginning of this year. It didn't take long for me to run away from an EMMI again lol (I tried the demo last year). **Insert "why are you running?" meme here**
> I finally finished my art after shading in the final areas! Looking at it, I'm very happy with the result and the anatomy isn't that bad either. In fact, I almost couldn't believe that I somehow managed to make it look good (in my eyes at least). Even with that single art piece done, I've only made 2% progress towards something that I'm working on. Not that I'm complaining, because I'm really excited about putting everything together. It'll be great!
> *Feel free to skip this point.* While I was driving somewhere, I may have spotted a *2014 BMW M4 Coupe*! And I drove that same car in the same blue colour in GT Sport yesterday, too. Considering the track record on how I struggle to identify BMWs, I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't the correct answer. It doesn't help when the manufacturer keeps the designs similar on top of naming them only letters and numbers haha.
> Speaking of GT Sport, I got to play that game as well and did a couple of time trials and a few races.
> I made blueberry danishes with my mother! While the dough and blueberry filling was pre-made, we still had to put them together and bake it in the oven. After the danishes were done, we tried them and they tasted good!


lol, I love Metroid Dread but I only have the demo since I can't afford the actual game right now, when you said *insert "why are you running?" meme here* that cracked me up  This is the highlight of my day so far.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- This technically happened last night but it was late. Phineas showed up and I got my final gold badge in Sakura!
- I completed all of the work that I set out to do today.
- I didn't stress when extra work came in and only completed what I could.
- I've been feeling calm all day and I've barely had any back pain, so I think the medication is helping.
- I watched the most recent episode of Attack on Titan.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## deana

There was fire alarm testing in my building today and I was very nervous about my cat since she has only been living here for about a month and I was worried about how stressed she would be during the alarms but she actually handled it so well, she picked a hiding spot right by my side. I'm both glad that she did well and glad that it's over now.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I wasn't feeling too well early today, but I was still able to get some things done, and I started feeling better again after lunchtime.
☾ Finished all the advanced islands in Desert Island Escape, and finally finished my New Leaf town altogether!  I might decide to revisit my town some later, but after playing nearly daily for 2+ years, I'm ready to give New Leaf a rest.
☾ I also had time to start the Flames of the Nether DLC in Minecraft Dungeons!  Cleared the first level and the Basalt Delta, and unlocked the secret Nether Fortress mission too.


----------



## KittenNoir

I have today and tomorrow off work  so I spent the day relaxing and now I’m off to dinner with my husband


----------



## TurnipBell20

I recently started re-structuring my guitar practice, and I am progressing faster. I feel like I am posting a lot about guitar on here, lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

~ Finally took my new shoes for a test drive.. er.. walk. Walked 6k steps today
~ Caught a lot of pokémon in pokémon go
~ The figurine I won from toreba a couple months ago finally arrived!
~ Also some new zipper pulls and a new zipper arrived as well!
~ Bought some fabric and thread
~ As always, gonna have a yummy dinner tonight


----------



## visibleghost

i had a really productive day today and feel like i am at an acceptable pace to get my university work and assignments done on time. i still have a lot to do but today was a good day and now i can go home at 4:30 pm and feel like i'm done for the day.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought two new games on PC (Red Dead Redemption 2 and Five Night's at Freddy's), looking forward to playing them 
Had a good smoothie!
I've been talking to the guy I like every day 
I'm going to watch some more of Pokémon Sun and Moon
The case of cat food I ordered for my kitty was delivered yesterday, so she's set for a long time as far as food goes
My apartment building is having an Easter activity for residents, dyeing eggs and an egg hunt


----------



## ellarella

i just got a haircut and my neighbor brought me two slices of roast pork


----------



## Chris

Today was a good day.


I was invited along to a café this afternoon by some colleagues I don't often spend time with. I have hung out with them all socially in a larger group setting, and I go over and say hello to each of them daily, but I'm like a butterfly and tend to flit around the room instead of staying in one place. It was nice to sit for a couple of hours and have a proper conversation rather than just exchanging small talk. 

Received an email from one of my superiors saying he will come along to my upcoming presentation for moral support. 

Set a date to get coffee with a woman I have been eager to chat with about her work. ️


----------



## vinnie

Tried the new Starlight Coke flavor. It was surprisingly good. Usually, I hate Coke, but the Starlight flavor is amazing.
Went grocery shopping for dinner. Didn't get anything because I realized I wanted to eat out. I'm probably gonna go to Mcdonald's or a wing place. I'm looking forward to that.
Hung out with my friends for a little bit.
Not much has happened today honestly. It's been pretty boring and uneventful.


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather is absolutely gorgeous today!
- Everyone I know has been super sweet to me today.  
- Work is going really well.
- I'm looking forward to not having to do anything once I get off work, lol.


----------



## oak

My strawberry plant is blooming again this year. That bad boy just keeps coming back. This will be about the 3rd or 4th summer of it producing fruit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I still cannot get over the absolutely amazing art that LittleMissPanda did for me


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply for about 6 hours last night. I was still tired when I had to wake up for work, but at least it's better than the 3-4 hours of sleep I got the night before.
- I didn't have any major issues at work today and I feel good about everything I was able to accomplish.
- The side effects from my new medication are less noticeable today. Hopefully, they'll keep fading.
- I'm still feeling the benefits of the medicine, not stressing too much and almost no back pain.
- The weather was lovely this afternoon when I took my dog for a walk.
- I got home with dinner just before the rain started this evening so I didn't get caught in it.
- My dog cuddled up next to me on the couch this evening.


----------



## TheDuke55

That's great @LadyDestani! 6 hours is still kind of iffy, but it's right around that range where it's manageable for the day. I got 3-4 hours again. I blame myself. I stayed up late so I could get some 'me time' in, But I do have off tomorrow. So I'm just going to make up for all that lost sleep.

I exercised again today after work. I am still sore from the other day, but no pain no gain. Or something...


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Only a few things today:

Played Metroid Dread to progress through the map and managed to defeat a couple of EMMIs today. But man, it still makes me scared despite temporarily having the ability to destroy them. Good thing my aim isn't garbage lol.
Had a nap for an hour.
I started another drawing and made so much progress that I'm already doing the linework!
The entire canvas from r/place has disappeared into a white void now, but thankfully there are a few images that have been saved before it happened. I'm really happy to have found more references I'm familiar with, and that it's wholesome seeing large communities willing to give up their space for a bit just to protect the smaller ones from being deleted by the so-called "griefers". I'll put my discoveries in a spoiler to keep things short, but I can look at it for a long time seeing that so many people turned out to assemble stuff and make alliances with different communities. It's like a piece of society as a whole.



Spoiler: Cars



Apparently, a subreddit dedicated to the Mazda Miata exists and it's a pleasant surprise that they managed to make a mark on the canvas. *Here's an image reference of the real thing*.





On the German flag, I spotted a *Volkswagen Sambabus Type 2* and the *first-gen Golf* (both of which I have seen in real life). It makes sense since Volkswagen is a German manufacturer after all! Why are there crewmates from Among Us on top of them? I've seen them EVERYWHERE I look on the canvas.








Spoiler: What I've found related to Formula 1



It shows Max Verstappen's *Red Bull F1 car* with his racing number 33 (though it's 1 this year). He has a Dutch background, so it makes sense to put it on top of the Netherlands flag even though he was actually born in Belgium.




On the bottom left of the flag of Spain, it is the *helmet of Fernando Alonso*. It's pretty amusing how it's placed under a group of characters from My Little Pony lol.




On the bottom left corner of the flag of Brazil, it is the *helmet of Ayrton Senna* who passed away decades ago. I find it heartwarming that the Brazilians still remember the legendary driver after all these years. "Senna sempre" is what the Brazilians say, which means "Senna always" in Portuguese.


----------



## xara

knocked out last night before i could post lol, but yesterday and today were pretty decent! 

*yesterday (04/04)*
♡ discovered a bunch of new favourite edits of one of my favourite shows! one of the edits also introduced me to a new favourite song as well! though, i’m kind of sick of it now since i’ve been listening to it practically nonstop. 
♡ went to all of my classes and began working on two assignments! one of them made me freak out a bit (hence my “i’m gonna drop out” post in the “what’s bothering you?” thread lol), but i’m doing better with it now that i’ve talked to my teacher about it, and i should hopefully be able to complete it tomorrow after asking her a few more questions. :’)
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ my mom surprised me with a smoothie from booster juice! it was pretty tasty. ^_^
♡ did an animal crossing trade, and the trader even complimented my island! i’m not used to receiving compliments on it since it’s, uh... quite unfinished lmao, but it meant a lot to me!

*today (04/05)*
♡ went to most of my classes, but i honestly wasn’t conscious during any of them lmao. today was just one of those days where i was _exhausted_ for some reason, but i tried my best and hope to do better tomorrow. but i completed one of my assignments, at least!
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her face and head a bunch this morning! she’s such a sweetheart. 
♡ my thoughts got a lil depressing this evening, but i’m feeling better now. thank you to my friends who offered support in the “what’s bothering you?” thread; it meant a lot and made me feel a bit better. <3
♡ remained sober the past two days!



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I tried out the demo of Kirby and the Forgotten Land after hearing good things about it and when Kirby took over TBT. After the first couple of stages, I'm already liking the game! It cracks me up every time whenever Kirby goes into mouthful mode lol.


aye, i didn’t know there was a demo! might have to try it out myself since tbt’s prank has made me curious. i’ve never played a kirby game before, so it’ll be an experience! 



deana said:


> There was fire alarm testing in my building today and I was very nervous about my cat since she has only been living here for about a month and I was worried about how stressed she would be during the alarms but she actually handled it so well, she picked a hiding spot right by my side. I'm both glad that she did well and glad that it's over now.


i’m so glad she handled it well! i was nervous about the first fire alarm testing in my apartment after bringing alize (my kitten) home as well, but she did good! she even handled the two evacuations that happened really well, though she didn’t like being in her carrier for as long as she had to be. our girls are brave. 



Merielle said:


> ☾ Finished all the advanced islands in Desert Island Escape, and finally finished my New Leaf town altogether!  I might decide to revisit my town some later, but after playing nearly daily for 2+ years, I'm ready to give New Leaf a rest.


congrats on finishing your _new leaf_ town!! i’ll lowkey miss you posting about it in here, but finishing it is a huge accomplishment! i’m sure your town looks incredible! ^^ 



Autumn247 said:


> I bought two new games on PC (Red Dead Redemption 2 and Five Night's at Freddy's), looking forward to playing them


oo, i love _five night’s at freddy’s_! i haven’t played it in so long lol. the 3rd and 4th games are my personal faves, but the first is a classic! great franchise, fantastic lore. i hope you enjoy it!



vinnie said:


> Tried the new Starlight Coke flavor. It was surprisingly good. Usually, I hate Coke, but the Starlight flavor is amazing.


finally, someone else whose tried it! i really liked it as well. not too sure what the flavour’s supposed to be (other than “inspired by space” lmao), but it tasted like a mixture of cotton candy and vanilla to me. pretty tasty!!


----------



## Merielle

xara said:


> congrats on finishing your _new leaf_ town!! i’ll lowkey miss you posting about it in here, but finishing it is a huge accomplishment! i’m sure your town looks incredible! ^^


Aww thanks! ;v; I never did anything too fancy with custom pattern pathing or anything, but I'm really happy with it just the same!  I'm hoping to get back into NH and maybe HHD again soon now that I'll have a little more time.

Today was pretty busy (and the rest of the week probably will be too), but I made sure to get a couple fun things in as well!
☾ I checked out the new NSO AC icon elements, and grabbed all the new frames and backgrounds, and my favorite villagers of the bunch too!  
☾ Played some more Minecraft Dungeons too!  I cleared the Warped Forest and unlocked the Crimson Forest, and since I still had time, I then cleared the Crimson Forest and unlocked the Soul Sand Valley!  Whew.  Not sure if I've been _really_ lucky with unlocking the secret missions recently, or if they made them a lot less rare, but either way I'm not complaining.  
☾ And I'm taking a couple of weeks off soon!  Need to get a few things taken care of first (hence the busy week), but I've been going pretty hard this year so far, and I'm looking forward to taking a nice break!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I did some research into something that I’m planning on doing sometime in the future. It made me happy with the information I found. It made me feel like anything really is possible even if you don’t think so. Sometimes it just requires more research. You just have to put the work in.
⬥ I played Pokémon and talked with my close friend and we were both actually more interested in our conversation than the battle so it was just us button mashing. 
⬥ I visited Keagan today and he was so happy. There is a chance I will see Keagan again tomorrow.

@xara 
Thanks for mentioning the flavor of Starlight Coke. I really wanted to try it but I didn’t know the flavor. All I found looking online was “mysterious” and something about raspberries, lol. It definitely sounds good, though. I’ll pick some up if I can find it.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy that I had the courage to call a colleague and ask him a couple things. That is something I had to do for weeks now, but kind of was nervous about it. It’s finally done and I am so glad!


----------



## vinnie

xara said:


> finally, someone else whose tried it! i really liked it as well. not too sure what the flavour’s supposed to be (other than “inspired by space” lmao), but it tasted like a mixture of cotton candy and vanilla to me. pretty tasty!!


That's exactly what I thought it tasted like, too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went back to the craft store to inquire about a job (for like the 5th time lol, I feel like I'm bothering them) and they actually informed me that I needed to re-submit my application, so I went ahead and did that. the hiring manager also said she would keep me in mind since I'm available anytime and I'm only looking for part-time work. hopefully this ends up working out 

also finally got around to trying to figure out why my computer couldn't connect to our new router, turns out I had to update the driver on my Linksys USB wifi adapter. now I can finally get on here from my desktop again!


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather outside is lovely!
- The Dallas Mavericks take on the Detroit Pistons in Detroit tonight and are going for their 50th win of the season!
- Work is going really well.
- I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My past week has been pretty rough, but I am trying to look on the bright side regardless!

I found an 8-bit Camel by Camel remix that I love! I can't stop listening to it. XD
I played the new MK8D tracks with my brother, it was a lot of fun! 
I got some posters and DIYs in AC:NH!
I have received many consolations from my online friends and some forum users recently. <3
My online friend wrote a hilarious fic! I can't post it here because it's _really_ not appropriate, but my sick humor loves it. XD


----------



## TheDuke55

@Merielle That's awesome about your Newleaf town! I remember when I put it down when I completed my town back in 2018ish. Nice work! I'll have to check out your DA some time if you have one uploaded!

@xara I'm glad that you're trying with your classes and getting through it one assignment and class at a time. You're doing your best and that is all that matters. Good job!

Honestly nothing really amazing happened today. I was able to rest and didn't have work, so that was nice.


----------



## meo

Got to spend the morning with a family member which was nice
Got to eat all of said family member's blue gummy bears...whether they will notice, we shall see...
Got to give some positive affirmations to others
Now getting to chill out with some netflix and ACNH


----------



## Plume

I made/ate omurice, which is a favorite. I added lots of red peppers and even some banana peppers.
I bought three plants. A prickly pear cactus, a swiss cheese plant, and a Boston fern.
finally found a good place for the cat's litter box


----------



## Dunquixote

I got the unit that I wanted in a gacha game before the banner ended later tonight . Took me pretty much everything but I am still really happy . So glad this next banner is of a character that I don’t like. 

I got a funny picture of Spanky today; I was trying to get a picture of her while she had her head resting on her paws, but then she moved and did this 



Spoiler









Big yawn for a tiny cat .

I’m chatting with a friend on discord. 

I’m really happy that in spite of all the bad stuff that happened with my friends just within this year, I still made and kept so many good friends.  I am very grateful that thry all seemed to understand when I need to take a break or don’t chat all the time, sometimes for long periods of time. I feel really bad and wish I was better about checking in and with conversations. :/


----------



## BluebearL

I am about to finish my last assignment before the mid-semester break! After that, I can start prep for exams which shouldn't be too bad. Currently completing my research on law of contracts, then I can move on to criminal, human rights, and international law readings. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy my degree but I need a break atm. Recently transferred to a different law school, so it's been a bit stressful getting into the groove of things again.


----------



## Midoriya

Venti said:


> - The weather outside is lovely!
> - The Dallas Mavericks take on the Detroit Pistons in Detroit tonight and are going for their 50th win of the season!
> - Work is going really well.
> - I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!



- @Foreverfox They did it!  They beat the Pistons 131-113 in Detroit and got their 50th win of the season!  Only two more games to go until the playoffs!  
- Martial arts practice went well and I'm learning lots of new things this week.
- I've been contributing a lot at work recently too.


----------



## Autumn247

I talked to the guy I like for a couple hours today  
Played fetch with my cat for awhile 
I'm ordering these cute bowtie breakaway collars for my cat, pictured below
I made brownies today, they are so good!
I took a walk to the library and picked up my requests 
Spent a few hours reading today 
Spent some time in the morning sitting outside drinking my coffee and journaling, it was nice


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm feeling really good and I'm happy about several things:

- I didn't feel drowsy today and my nausea is subsiding, so hopefully I'll stop feeling the negative side effects of my medication soon.
- I'm still feeling the benefits of the medication. I haven't really been tested with too much stress yet, but I'm handling the normal everyday stress like it's nothing.
- I'm taking life at my own pace more often and doing more self-care.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist and she said she was proud of how well I'm doing.
- The weather was absolutely gorgeous. I was able to open my car's sun roof and windows while I was out driving today.
- I watched a squirrel in the backyard today while I worked.
- My dog was very loving and gave me lots of kisses this evening.


----------



## Autumn247

xSuperMario64x said:


> I went back to the craft store to inquire about a job (for like the 5th time lol, I feel like I'm bothering them) and they actually informed me that I needed to re-submit my application, so I went ahead and did that. the hiring manager also said she would keep me in mind since I'm available anytime and I'm only looking for part-time work. hopefully this ends up working out



Good luck!  I hope you get the job  I'm going to be applying for a part time job soon as well, at the library


----------



## vinnie

I've been preparing for exams nonstop this week. After next week's exams, I'll be free for a little while. I actually feel very confident this time and feel like I'm going to do pretty well on them.
I drew Zero Two because she's beautiful. <3
I'm re-learning "Gonna Fly Now" from Rocky because it's my school's fight song. I've forgotten how to play it, so I want to refresh my mind. It'll bring me a sense of nostalgia from high school band.
I've been binge-watching Say Yes to The Dress. It's really dramatic and entertaining.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I talked with my close friend a little more tonight and she finished the drawing for me! She just casually offered to draw me another picture and this was the result. We spent the past few nights playing Pokémon together but I think we’re taking a break for a few nights. 
(For anyone curious: We have been becoming closer over the past week or so. She’s not a very affectionate or emotional person in general, but she did open up to me. I don’t want to push it, so we’re currently just talking as friends. I’d consider our conversations the past few nights as a win, lol.)


Spoiler: finished product








⬥ I finally got around to purchasing the ticket to Las Vegas in two months. I wasn’t sure if I was going, so I was procrastinating, but I ultimately decided to go. Besides, my close friend told me that she knew I wanted to go, lol. It’s only for a few days. I said I’d miss her, though.
⬥ I’m having some cheesy breadsticks with marinara sauce currently. It tastes good after a day at work. I should also be getting paid sometime tonight and I’m happy about that.


----------



## Merielle

TheDuke55 said:


> @Merielle That's awesome about your Newleaf town! I remember when I put it down when I completed my town back in 2018ish. Nice work! I'll have to check out your DA some time if you have one uploaded!


Thank you! ^^ I've got my DA on my profile for anybody who wants to give it a look!

Busy again today, but things are going really smoothly—I might even be able to get everything finished up tomorrow and then take off Friday. 
☾ I got to start Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King today!!  Still _very _early on, so I don't have much to comment on yet, other than that I'm enjoying it!  And, omg, the hero has a little mouse named Munchie.


Spoiler: appreciate him








☾ Also got to see some new official artwork of one of my favorite characters!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - @Foreverfox They did it!  They beat the Pistons 131-113 in Detroit and got their 50th win of the season!  Only two more games to go until the playoffs!
> - Martial arts practice went well and I'm learning lots of new things this week.
> - I've been contributing a lot at work recently too.


I know I was so excited! That pass from Luka to the corner arc was insane!


----------



## deana

The stickers that I ordered a while ago finally arrived today! I was starting to worry they were lost in the mail. The seller also included 2 freebie stickers with my order which I greatly appreciate. Also speaking of mail, I got a replacement debit card from my bank and the new card is VERY nice looking compared to my old one so that's a little thing that makes me happy as well.


----------



## xara

posting a bit late since i fell asleep earlier (didn’t get much sleep last night), but my day was pretty good (despite me complaining in the “what’s bothering you?” thread like 3 times )! 

♡ read 3 new fanfics, and skimmed through 2 others, that i really enjoyed!
♡ went to all of my classes and completed an assignment for one of them! i also emailed one of my teachers the questions i had about the assignment i’ve been freaking out about a bit and she was quite helpful, and i communicated with another teacher of mine about a few things as well! i’m looking forward to completing the assignment tomorrow and finally being done with it, as well as the mini conference i have with one of my teachers tomorrow. ...of course, i’m definitely more excited about it almost being the weekend LOL. wish me luck! 
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her head a few times!
♡ signed up for a sanchin martial arts mental health group that starts later this month! my future counselling service recommended it to me, so i’m excited to see what it’ll be like! it’s an 8-week-long group that runs for an hour and a half every monday starting on april 25th. i’m still on the counselling service’s waitlist, so i appreciate them recommending something for me to do in the meantime. :’)
♡ did an animal crossing trade!
♡ smoking was very tempting today, but i managed to stay sober! i definitely might reward myself with a blunt on friday, though lmao.



Merielle said:


> ☾ I got to start Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King today!!  Still _very _early on, so I don't have much to comment on yet, other than that I'm enjoying it!  And, omg, the hero has a little mouse named Munchie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: appreciate him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436328


not me wanting to play just for munchie??? he deserves everything good in life and more.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I just found out that I don't need to go to the office tomorrow like it was originally planned!


----------



## KittenNoir

Found a little plushie with a sad face that had been thrown away at the bus stop. So I am going to adopt him  and clean him up cause he is very dirty


----------



## BrokenSanity

I guess this was yesterday but
"today" marks the happiest day I've had in 3 entire years
Out of everything that happened "today" the thing I'm most happy about is from 9:10AM in the morning all the way till 12:00AM at midnight I went without a single irrational thought without a single worry, without stress or anxiety without some kind of depression without traumatic flashbacks, I just woke up like this feeling really mentally good and motivated and remained that way for the rest of the day.
- I got another third of my schoolwork done for the week now I just need to do the remaining third tomorrow(which I guess is today now...)
- For breakfast I tried celery, it had a really strong flavor so I could only eat half of my celery but I'm happy I had something healthy for me, I also had cucumbers which tasted yummy and I had these nuts that taste fuzzy and sweet they are so good I wanna have more(I don't know what kind I had but I'm pretty sure they were cashews??)
- I went outside to exercise and it was nice and sunny outside
- my mother bought lots of yummy snacks, especially she bought chocolate pie which I haven't had in ages and I'm the pie lover in my family
- @/Mr_Keroppi finished another one of my signatures
- I had angel food cake, a blueberry muffin and some of that chocolate pie I mentioned earlier
- I felt really motivated today so I decorated a lot on my island, my island is starting to turn into my little happy safe place(I know it's not real but I wanna pretend I live on it)
- C.J came to visit so I went fishing and caught over 150 fish for my nook miles achievement and I caught an oarfish which I sold to C.J since I already got my oarfish model and I caught some April fish for my fish model collection
- for some reason I felt really nostalgic today usually when I feel nostalgic it feels like "ugh I want these times back..." but today it felt like I went back in time to the "good ol' days" of my life, I remembered what it was like when our friend group at school was bigger and my other friends would come and hang out with us all the time and we had the times of our lives, back when my second closest friend was feeling better and she could be with us all the time and not feel severely in pain with PCOS(now I just hang out with my three close friends since my second closest friend can't hang out with us anymore because she needs to rest and my other friends don't hang out with us because their busy or something, IDK they just forget about us) I remember back when I use to have euphoria everyday because I didn't have trauma back then and I could be so happy easily, back when I didn't have gender dysphoria(I mean I've never been happy with the sex I was born as but back then I never had gender dysphoria) back when my brother wasn't around to try and ruin everything. Instead of feeling disappointed these times are long over I felt like I went back to the good times and I was living in them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got ahold of the local common pleas court about my jury duty exemption, they've taken me off the list so now all I have to do is get the written note from my doctor and send it to them.

I'm really relieved about this, I've been stressing about it since I got the jury duty questionnaire in the mail like a week ago.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m buying Pokemon Shining Pearl next Tuesday


----------



## hakutaku

I had such a great time with my friend yesterday! We went out for sushi and bubble tea, then went looking around some clothes shops. It was great to see we both haven't changed too much in 3 years lol, we still have lots in common. 

Yesterday was very tiring though ngl (I also had uni early in the morning AND a family get-together in the evening), so I ended up having a very very long sleep (from 10pm until 2pm the next day ) and I've just spent the rest of today relaxing. I'm also happy I'm on Easter break now!
I checked out the course options for next year at uni, and almost everything is marked by coursework rather than by exams! It's great because I'm good at coursework and absolutely awful at timed exams lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

after (accidentally) taking a hiatus from writing in my plushie blog since mid-February, I'm back writing new blogs again! I even have some fun new ideas for it. I'll prob link it in my signature again so people can check it out if they'd like to


----------



## Bluebellie

I had a pay raise last month and now this month I was bumped into a higher position, and will also be getting another pay raise. 

I also got to play animal crossing today, which I haven’t in a while.


----------



## Midoriya

Today hasn't been a great day for me in the slightest, lmao.  I kept taking naps because I was tired (even thought I hate naps), am behind on getting things done, and my work station fell apart unexpectedly, so that's great.

But.... the people that care about me have continued to be sweet and kind towards me, and that's what drives me forward... through anything.


----------



## Autumn247

I bought a gaming mouse today, so I can play PC games easier 
Had brownies for breakfast!
Got notification that my apartment building is having a potluck next week for Easter, trying to decide what to make
It rained all day, it's been a nice cozy day


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The death of my grandfather has really hit hard for my grandma, so my brother and I decided to visit her today. We hugged her and told her we loved her, then we recycled her cans + bottles and gave the money to her. Then we went to the store and bought my grandma's favorite chocolate for her, I also bought some chocolate for my parents. Needless to say, I think we cheered our grandma up. We're gonna see her again tomorrow and I can't wait.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m happy because thanks to me paying an additional $15 on my ticket for travel insurance among other things, I’m entitled to a full refund up to the time my train actually leaves and other random things. I only got this for the full refund, though. To be quite honest, I have it narrowed down to two cities that I would like to move to. Both being in two different states, I want to be able to change the location destination of the ticket if needed. 
(Won’t be mentioning the two cities, but they might very well be obvious anyway.)
(Hint: If it snows or is extremely cold there in winter, that’s _not_ it.)
⬥ I’m happy because somehow over the past year or so, I’ve gotten more comfortable talking to people on the phone. I’d rather not do it, but I actually don’t mind that I have to call a place to ask a few questions.
⬥ Just the fact that I’m actually putting work towards this goal is satisfying. I’m not sure how long it will take, but it’s a combination of being mentally ready and being comfortable with the amount of savings that’s I have. I’m definitely not in any rush, though.
⬥ I’ve been having fun playing Madden 22 online for the past few hours. It was a fun day off work. I’ve been listening to Instagram and Snapchat horror stories, as well. Some are really creepy and scary, ngl. I’ll try not to scare myself, though. It’s just something I’ve been into the past few days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Something shocking happened: I drank vegetable juice willingly! This is pretty big because I hate vegetable juice. I figured I should have a can since we still have a ton, and it wasn't that bad! Hopefully I'll get more used to it and drink it more often. ^^
I did all my chores without being asked to, and I feel pretty proud! I made my lunch for school, put away my dry dishes, brushed my teeth + hair, changed into some pyjamas (I usually sleep in my clothes because I'm too tired or lazy), and cleaned my room! I have to do those things anyway, but usually my family has to remind me. XD
I feel like I'm getting along more with my brother! He let me use his headset, which doesn't happen that often, and also let me listen to my favorite Camel by Camel remix (the 8-bit one)! He's a bit stingy with what I listen to because he "doesn't want 'cancerous music' listened to with his headset".
I am looking forward to re-reading Dog Man, I fricking love that book series. >w<


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and I'm not exhausted today.
- I made the right decision to not go into the office today. Our return date is flexible but I'd planned on going in today and changed my mind on Wednesday when I saw they were calling for thunderstorms this morning. I did not want to try carrying all my essential equipment back into the office in the rain. So I worked from home today and I'm glad I did because it rained almost all day.
- I am going back to the office tomorrow, which I'm half excited and half nervous about. We'll see how it goes.
- I'm still feeling pretty good mentally on this new medication and the side effects continue to lessen each day.
- I had a slow, easy day of work today and I'm happy with how much I got done.
- My snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was heading somewhere and because of the weather where it was sunny and raining at the same time, I saw a rainbow! Haven't seen that in a while. And since the sun was about to set a little while later, I got to appreciate it as well.
I've finally been able to deal with something irl after preparing for it since last week. If it doesn't turn out well, at least I have another option to fall back on.
*Feel free to skip this point. *I saw an *old Ford Mustang GT convertible*, possibly the first generation. It's got two extra headlights on its grille compared to other images.
Today, an update came out for Gran Turismo 7 (haven't mentioned that game in a while) where the in-game credits payout has been buffed significantly for some race events. For additional context, the few updates prior severely nerfed them to push people into microtransactions if they don't want to grind for hours on end. I and many other people expressed sharp disapproval with this that some went out of their way to request a refund (in which I have no problem with that). As for myself, I simply did not touch it for weeks as an act of protest. I said in a separate thread that I wouldn't be talking about this game ever again unless things changed for the better, and it did so I'm pretty happy with that and started it up again. The races actually feel worthwhile doing now and already managed to rake in a few million credits from the bonuses gained from circuit experiences! Prior to the update, people had to grind tediously and only get roughly 750k credits in just an hour even with an optimal run. The menu navigation is still a clunky mess along with some other gripes I have, but it's definitely a step in the right direction. I'm happy to say that I'll occasionally talk about Gran Turismo 7 again! But I should probably finish Metroid Dread and destroy EMMIs first lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom bought the kittens another toy; she bought one for each of them . I was really surprised since two grocery trips ago, after i picked out some toys for them, she said they won’t need toys for awhile. Also, she always usually says, they have enough toys as it is. I guess even with the tough front, she secretly may want to spoil them not to mention how much she’s enjoying having them around.  I’ll try to get a picture this week if I can catch them playing with it. Spanky didn’t play with it much, but Jewels was having a blast with it. My mom thinks Jewels is the hunter of the two while Spanky is happy go lucky .

Still really happy I got this one unit in this game I’m playing.


----------



## _Rainy_

I restarted my animal crossing Island, but this time I’m doing it without time traveling or using amiibos and I’m enjoying playing again. I’m also very close to finishing series 1 of my animal crossing amiibo collection


----------



## Merielle

☾ Today felt pretty long (possibly partly because I had to get up earlier than usual), but I finished everything I needed to get done, so I can enjoy my time off starting tomorrow!! 
☾ While out on errands today, I got to pass by a farm with a lot of animals you don't usually see around here!  They had both alpacas and longhorn cattle—first time I've seen one of those in person, actually!  I also saw a heron standing in the pond near one of the cows, and they're a pretty rare sight around here too, but I'm assuming it was a visitor and not a resident, lol.
☾ And I got to play a little bit of Minecraft Dungeons this evening! Cleared the last two levels in the Flames of the Nether DLC, and I got started on collecting Eyes of Ender so I can go to the End! As per my tradition of bringing along the pet that goes with each area, I'll be accompanied on this last leg of my journey by my little Endermite pal!


----------



## xara

i’m exhausted and my head hurts, but i had a pretty good day today! i’m so happy that tomorrow’s friday. 

♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ had a silly convo with @Venti early this morning! talking to him is always fun. 
♡ cuddled with alize, and took a few photos of her as well! 


Spoiler: baby



these photos aren’t the greatest lol, but i still think she looks beautiful in them. <3







♡ went to 2/3 of my classes (one was cancelled due to staffing shortages) and had a really lovely day despite being tired and anxious about 2 meetings i had scheduled with my teachers! the first meeting went really well; she said i was one of the only students in the class who she didn’t have to chase down for missing assignments and that she’s thankful, and that made me really happy! she also extended the deadline of the assignment i’ve been working on this week to tomorrow. my second meeting was good as well, and it turns out i’m doing better in the course than i thought! i’ve still got a lot of work ahead of me, though. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ entered a giveaway.
♡ despite complaining about it not that long ago in the “what’s bothering you?” thread lol, i started on and finished my short story for english class! i’m not sure if it’s exactly what my teacher is looking for, but i’m kinda proud of it regardless. :’)



Dunquixote said:


> My mom bought the kittens another toy; she bought one for each of them . I was really surprised since two grocery trips ago, after i picked out some toys for them, she said they won’t need toys for awhile. Also, she always usually says, they have enough toys as it is. I guess even with the tough front, she secretly may want to spoil them not to mention how much she’s enjoying having them around.  I’ll try to get a picture this week if I can catch them playing with it. Spanky didn’t play with it much, but Jewels was having a blast with it. My mom thinks Jewels is the hunter of the two while Spanky is happy go lucky .


haha that sounds like my mom with alize. i remember back in december she said she had enough new toys until christmas, and yet who gave her a bunch of new ones the next day? not to mention the endless packs of springy toys she’s bought for her as well. our girls are spoiled rotten, aren’t they?


----------



## TurnipBell20

Besides some things that are bothering me, I am actually pretty happy today. I get to eat my favorite breakfast, Baghrir. I am happy with my new hair (the perm). And I‘m going to meet some friends in the afternoon. I got a lot done at work this past week, so that makes me happy, too. And my guitar practice has been going really well the past couple of days.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Today is the first day in 7+ weeks that I've been able to walk without the need for crutches or a knee scooter  it's still very painful and I'm in a moon boot, but it quite literally feels like a big step in the right direction!!


----------



## Midoriya

- My work station is back up and running!
- The Dallas Mavericks play the Portland Trail Blazers tonight in Dallas.  Time to smaaaaaaash!!!  
- The weather outside is nice again!
- I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!  
- I got paid today!


----------



## Holla

Well, today is my final day at my (soon to be) old job. I'm actually fairly sentimental about it (I may or may not have cried about it last night ).  I'm sad but in the end it's all for the better. I've really grown to like the people here these last 3 years and will definitely miss them.

My new job will pay better, is way closer to home (20 min drive vs 50mins), I can also get to it via small local back roads and no longer have to take the major highway which is notorious for being dangerous.

I made my favourite homemade cream cheese brownies for everyone to enjoy for my final day here. I had fun trying different colour combinations this time. Everyone seems to really like them so far.


----------



## hakutaku

I got the grades back for last months assessments for both my current classes, and I got a 72 in both!   Glad to be getting firsts in my essays again! Other than that today has been stress-free and sunny


----------



## Dunquixote

Earlier when Spanky came to snuggle with me or demand attention while I was sleeping, she did something that she never did before: she nibbled on me a little. She also gave me kisses ofc . Her nibbles did not hurt like Jewels’ bites (of affection) does. Tonight she plopped at my feet by the bed on the floor; she does this a lot and I find it so cute .



Spoiler: old picture of her plopping






in the gif, you can hear her meowing ; it is so tiny and cute.



I got a unit that I wanted from a free ticket in my gacha game today too.


----------



## TheDuke55

Your kittens are very cute Xara and Dunquixote! I like the name Spanky haha, it kind of reminds me of Earthbound. My one kitten does that a lot where she will fall over and that's usually when she is content and really wants to be petted.

It's great that you spent some time with your grandmother, ZeldaCrossing! It was very sweet of you and your brother. You really brightened her day yesterday.


Not much happened today, aside from a really long work day. I pushed myself to exercise today, even though I was tired. So I'm glad I stuck to the schedule and didn't flake on it, even if I am really sore. I also found this old picture on my phone of my kitten. I forgot I took it and it's really cute.


Spoiler



He carried that plushie with him wherever they went. It was kind of difficult though with it being the size of him.


----------



## Jace23

I’m happy I can play New Leaf on my 3DS XL and I’m working a lot saving towards buying a Nintendo Switch OLED to play New Horizons!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went back into the office today for the first time in two years and it went really well. I got to choose my own desk. I got to see my boss in person again. I got to retrieve all the stuff I left in the building when we thought we were just being sent home for a week or two, including a shark cup that my nephews gave me for Christmas one year. There was hardly anybody there so it was quiet and peaceful.
- I started walking again on my breaks now that I have a huge building at my disposal. Hopefully I can start to lose some of the extra weight I've put on.
- I got to read a little bit during my lunch break.
- The weather was nice and sunny for most of the day.
- I'm still feeling really good mentally.
- It's Friday and I have the weekend off to sleep and hopefully finish watching Shadows House.


----------



## Beanz

played nh today but not a lot, i did more things in the game yesterday. i was a burnt out of the game but a took a break for a week and it’s just what i needed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

despite being tired literally all day and ending the day with a sinus headache, I just straight vibed today and it was such a nice time


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got through another Friday at work. It started off a bit poorly but it did get better towards the end. 
⬥ I did get a ride back to my apartment from work from one of my coworkers. It was really nice of her to offer. It wasn’t really out of the way since she lives in the same direction, as well. (Not my close friend who draws me pictures, lol, a different girl.)
⬥ I’m going into work two hours early tomorrow and I’m thinking of starting early, or at least a little early.
⬥ I slept very well last night despite going to sleep a little late.
⬥ I’m eating spicy chicken strips from a local gas station.


----------



## Midoriya

Venti said:


> - My work station is back up and running!
> - The Dallas Mavericks play the Portland Trail Blazers tonight in Dallas.  Time to smaaaaaaash!!!
> - The weather outside is nice again!
> - I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!
> - I got paid today!



- @Foreverfox The Mavs did it!  They feasted on the Trail Blazers tonight and won 128-78.  Holy crap!  Only one game left in the regular season against the San Antonio Spurs before the playoffs!  
- Speaking of feasting, I worked out super hard in martial arts tonight and ate a HUGE dinner.  I had some things that looked like hashbrowns, mozzarella, three pretzel-crusted tilapia pieces with tartar sauce, a baked potato with butter, and vanilla ice cream for dessert.  
- I received recognition for my contributions at work.  
- I now own a Mac desktop that I inherited from my mom.  I'm looking forward to refurbishing it and seeing what I can use it for.
- About to play some video games soon!


----------



## Foreverfox

That is an EXCELLENT word, nice usage my friend! I can't wait to watch their next one!!


----------



## Merielle

Had a really nice first day of vacation!! ^^
☾ I made a ton of progress in Minecraft Dungeons today!!  I finished collecting all of the Eyes of Ender, cleared the Stronghold (which was a LOT longer than I was expecting, but I think I managed to find all the secrets!), and did the first level in the End!  I also got to catch up on some livestreams I missed while I was playing, and it was nice to have those on in the background. c:
☾ Played some more DQVIII while I was charging up my Switch, too!  I'm still really enjoying it so far, and looking forward to playing more!
☾ The Easter backdrops!!  They're so pretty that I wound up buying two, eheheh. ;v; I really like both the Prismatic Glow and Soft Cascade, but I think the latter is my favorite for my current aesthetic.


----------



## vinnie

Forgot to post here yesterday. Nothing's happened today since I just woke up about an hour ago, so I'll post about yesterday instead.

Yesterday:

-My family and I went to Barone's Pizza and Arcade for my little brother. We ate a lot of great pizzas. Afterward, I spent 50$ on tokens for my brother. I helped him play some of the games. On one of them, I scored a 500 ticket jackpot. In total, we earned 1,520 tickets. He spent them on some stuff for him.
-Glad it was Friday. My endless studying for exams was over, yet now come the actual things. I feel way more confident than I did going into previous exams. I feel like I've gotten a lot smarter over the past year. 
-I went to the Dollar Tree and bought some Sweedish Fish.


----------



## Romaki

My corona test came back negative, finally.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got some laundry done today.
- I managed to get groceries.
- Did some self care.
- My partner comforted me when I was really upset.  Sweetest person in the world!


----------



## vinnie

-Went grocery shopping. I forgot to buy a lot of things, but I got the most important stuff. 
-Played AC:NL for a bit. Honestly, I've been inactive a little more than usual. It was nice to play for a bit.
-Watched Turning Red again. It's pretty good, but not my favorite movie. However, the soundtrack is amazing.
-My brother had a baseball game, so I went to watch it and support him. His team won 15-2. They're going to the playoffs, so that's fun! 

The rest of the day I've spent listing to music and doing nothing lol. I love having lazy days, but they make me feel like trash.


----------



## Midoriya

vinnie said:


> -Went grocery shopping. I forgot to buy a lot of things, but I got the most important stuff.
> -Played AC:NL for a bit. Honestly, I've been inactive a little more than usual. It was nice to play for a bit.
> -Watched Turning Red again. It's pretty good, but not my favorite movie. However, the soundtrack is amazing.
> -My brother had a baseball game, so I went to watch it and support him. His team won 15-2. They're going to the playoffs, so that's fun!
> 
> The rest of the day I've spent listing to music and doing nothing lol. I love having lazy days, but they make me feel like trash.



Congrats on your brother's team making the playoffs and I hope they do well in it!  

And don't worry about having a lazy day, I am as well, and I'm sure a lot of others here are too!


----------



## Franny

hung out with my sister, she's basically my best friend
bought tickets to see florence and the machine in september!
lady at starbucks was super nice and made my ultra-complicated order perfectly. sadly her store doesn't allow tips which is so lame!!


----------



## Aniko

I slammed the car door on my finger, it bled for while and turned purple but it's NOT broken!
The nail is fine, just got a cut on the first phalange.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and feel rested today.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I'm still feeling good mentally and having very minimal back pain.
- I finished up the anime I was watching and started a new one.
- I had a calm, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- I had a really good laugh today. That might sound silly, but I haven't laughed that hard in a while and it genuinely made me feel good.

And I'm happy about my new Easter background for the forum.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot happened today, but there are still a few things that made me happy! 

I played a bit of Metroid Dread and made a bit of progress. Is it just me or does my joycons rumble the same way as a heartbeat whenever I'm near an EMMI? I'm assuming it's coming from Samus herself and it's pretty obvious why because I feel the same too lol. It's great going through an area without being spotted.
*Feel free to skip this point.* For the past few months, I feel like I've seen this car many times and recognized it but has a different name from where I live. After further research, turns out it is a *2011 Toyota Aqua*! Outside of Japan, it is named the *Toyota Prius C.* That's another one going into my huge list of identified cars, which has now reached a grand total of 130!
I also played Gran Turismo 7 and generally had a good time. It's only today I discovered that the helmet and racing suit designs I made in GT Sport were imported as well, so it's a nice surprise for me! I recently acquired a classic race car with an unusual appearance called the *Chaparral 2J*. It's made an appearance in the past games and seeing it in better quality along with improved engine sounds is great... My sister calls the Chaparral 2J a 'washing machine' lol. Perhaps I should make a washing machine-themed livery at some point.
Just vibing to a lot of music today.
I recently finished a drawing and started another! Though, I'm presented with a tough challenge as I haven't tackled this particular area before. If I could get anywhere remotely close to looking good, I'm satisfied with it.
Edit: Fixed some grammatical errors.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> Your kittens are very cute Xara and Dunquixote! I like the name Spanky haha, it kind of reminds me of Earthbound. My one kitten does that a lot where she will fall over and that's usually when she is content and really wants to be petted.
> 
> It's great that you spent some time with your grandmother, ZeldaCrossing! It was very sweet of you and your brother. You really brightened her day yesterday.
> 
> 
> Not much happened today, aside from a really long work day. I pushed myself to exercise today, even though I was tired. So I'm glad I stuck to the schedule and didn't flake on it, even if I am really sore. I also found this old picture on my phone of my kitten. I forgot I took it and it's really cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He carried that plushie with him wherever they went. It was kind of difficult though with it being the size of him.
> View attachment 436508



Ahhh!!!  Thank you for blessing us with a kitten picture! Such a cutie! 

Thanks! Spanky is a name of a monkey in this game Spanky’s Quest ; I got the idea for her name from a voice actor. He named a beetle in Skyward Sword after the monkey .  I had a couple of different ideas for her name and showed him the names on his discord and he voted for Spanky; and my parents liked the name best too even though they don’t know game characters or anything I like. I think it is fitting though for her since it sounds like spunk behind the name and she has a lot of that .

I’m happy that @jadetine messaged me today and the trade that we’re doing . I did a small sketch in the card which I hope she’ll like . 

My mom made tacos tonight! 

I watched a really interesting video on a video game series that I like, with one of my favorite voice actors narrating it . 

My kitties ofc made me happy. ☺



Spoiler












I love them playing in the tent.  Every morning, when I’m trying to sleep, I hear spanky playing with the catnip toy (the heart) that is attached to the tent. i find the tent flipped over and usually with her in it when I get up  and/or moved from where it is lol.


----------



## xara

was _wayyyy_ too tired to post earlier today or yesterday lol, but i’ve been doing alright! i’m happy that it’s finally the weekend. 

*yesterday (04/08)*
♡ read a few comments on reddit that made me laugh.
♡ went to 3/3 of my classes and handed in the assignment i’ve been working on all week, as well as an assignment for another class! the short story i wrote for english also wasn’t harshly critiqued by my assigned peer editor (in fact, i think they liked it), and i even weaselled my way out of having to read it out loud haha. overall, i had a pretty good day at school! 
♡ got rid of and threw out all the garbage in my room and vacuumed. it was absolutely exhausting and will probably have me feeling wiped out for the next 3 weeks, but i’m proud of myself, and my room looks a lot nicer now. nothing like a mouse showing up in your room to motivate you lol. 
♡ read 3 new fanfics that i really enjoyed! 
♡ tbt’s 2022 easter egg hunt is coming, babyyyyyy!!!!!!! i’m a bit nervous about the changes that were made, but i’m still so excited! i’m also enjoying having one of my favourite backdrops, prismatic glow, back. 
♡ cuddled with alize. <3

*today (04/09)*
♡ cuddled with alize and played fetch with her for a bit. 


Spoiler: also put her fave mice vid on for her <3










♡ did some much-needed self-care.
♡ did an animal crossing trade.
♡ had rice, which i’ve been craving for weeks now, with my dinner. 



ali.di.magix said:


> Today is the first day in 7+ weeks that I've been able to walk without the need for crutches or a knee scooter  it's still very painful and I'm in a moon boot, but it quite literally feels like a big step in the right direction!!


 i’m so happy for you!!! i know how much you’ve struggled with not being able to walk. i hope it gets less painful for you and that you’ll be able to walk without the moon boot soon! take care of yourself. 



Holla said:


> Well, today is my final day at my (soon to be) old job. I'm actually fairly sentimental about it (I may or may not have cried about it last night ).  I'm sad but in the end it's all for the better. I've really grown to like the people here these last 3 years and will definitely miss them.
> 
> My new job will pay better, is way closer to home (20 min drive vs 50mins), I can also get to it via small local back roads and no longer have to take the major highway which is notorious for being dangerous.
> 
> I made my favourite homemade cream cheese brownies for everyone to enjoy for my final day here. I had fun trying different colour combinations this time. Everyone seems to really like them so far.
> 
> View attachment 436447


oooh, those are so pretty!! i love the different colours. i bet they tasted delicious, too! good luck at your new job! 



TheDuke55 said:


> I also found this old picture on my phone of my kitten. I forgot I took it and it's really cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He carried that plushie with him wherever they went. It was kind of difficult though with it being the size of him.
> View attachment 436508


look at him with his wittle snowman!!!!!!!! he’s so sweet omg... i love him. 



Venti said:


> And don't worry about having a lazy day, I am as well, and I'm sure a lot of others here are too!


consider me a part of the “having a lazy day” squad! all i did today was sleep, read, listen to music and spend time with my kitten.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finished the Echoing Void DLC in Minecraft Dungeons today, and that's the whole DLC storyline complete! ^^ I don't play a lot of dungeon crawler type games, but I had a lot of fun with this one—a good 40+ hours worth!
☾ I also finished one ending of the route I've been on in Dairoku!  Wasn't planning to play for as long as I did, but I got really sucked into all the... supernatural bureaucratic intrigue?  I don't exactly know what to call it LOL  
☾ Got a few more new desktop wallpapers!
☾ Also saw some a new piece of official art of one of my faves!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- It was less hot today then the burning hot days yesterday and the other day so I went outside to exercise after missing out the past few days
- Although this happened yesterday, I'll mention this anyways to make this post a bit more interesting, Frobert's amiibo card came yesterday on Friday, at long last one of my dreams finally come true all of the frog Amiibo cards are mine and now I can get any frog I desire without going nook miles hunting, I tried getting a picture of my frog card collection on the floor but it didn't work out since my laptop(the device I'm typing this on right now and always post on TBT on) IS my only camera and yeahhh it's hard to take pictures like that so you will just have to take my word for it. 
- Dom is moving out so I'm getting a open plot tomorrow and I'm gonna go hunting for a villager I really like that I don't own a card of, I wonder who I'll find? 
- So I mentioned yesterday I MIGHT have the opportunity to see my second closest friend today and so unfortunately she didn't end up coming today... but looking on the bright side I got to see two of my other friends I haven't see in a while(I'm not close with them but Y'know their still my friends) and the happiest and unexpected part of my day, I got a chance to have a nearly one-hour long conversation with my very close friend(at school) he's one of the three close friends I hang out with each week and I know I get to see him every week but I feel bad actually I don't really interact with him even though I still consider him one of my closest friends(on my behalf) this is my first time getting to know better and having a conversation with him, although as per usual I suck at talking so I hope he secretly doesn't mind I needed to change the subject a million times for the sole purpose of making small talk and keeping the conversation with him flowing. Maybe this is why I consider him a close friend but I'm so glad we have quite similar interests and even personality, I've never met another person that closer matches me so far, I feel like he's just like me but he's like the more creative version of me lol, good thing I have TBT because I just can't shut my mouth about my EXTREME obsession about ACNH, I'm so happy he's played the game at least a tiny bit(he only has 25 hours total of playtime) otherwise I don't know what I'd do without anyone to talk to about my special interest lol, he's an EXTREME frog lover just like me so we kind of just talked about his pet frog and my old pet frogs that passed away, he thinks my favorite villager Drift is super adorable and he's an artist so he told me some art tips I'm super excited to test out for my digital art, he has Pinterest too which kind of makes me happy that 2/4 of my closest friends so far have Pinterest, IDK I just find it relatable we like keeping our interests all in one place for us to embrace(A.K.A make Pinterest boards for your favorite things and interests)
- I tried blueberry lemonade since we got lots of juice and lemonade and stuff because of the heat wave and I thought I wouldn't like it because I don't really like blueberry flavored things but I LOVED it! It was super refreshing, too bad there's none left but at least we have other flavors of lemonade and juice 
Side note: I guess it's somewhat uncommon for me to post on this thread but whenever I actually do then I guess I'm probably gonna write an essay every time I post here


----------



## KittenNoir

I just remembered its my 2 year anniversary being on bell tree   I have met so many lovely people on here


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kingdom Hearts 4 has been announced! It looks really good!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

BrokenSanity said:


> Side note: I guess it's somewhat uncommon for me to post on this thread but whenever I actually do then I guess I'm probably gonna write an essay every time I post here


That is totally fine! I find myself doing this a little _too_ often in this thread lol. I didn't mind reading through your entire post as we're all talking about various things that make us happy.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> Kingdom Hearts 4 has been announced! It looks really good!


And here's me who hasn't played any of them yet. I wanted to do it on the Switch until they said it was cloud only boo. I should look to see if they've remastered any of them yet and play one of their HD remasters.

I was able to work on my truck yesterday after work. Nothing huge, but I'm checking off the list now. Gave it an oil change a few weeks ago (nearly had to destroy the old oil filter off because it was on their so tight) and just replaced the air filter today. I had to drive all over to find any place, even autostores, that had air filters in stock. It's insane how the supply is causing issues with something simple as an air filter.

Didn't realize it, but some mouse had a nice bed inside my air filter compartment. Cleaned it all out, replaced the filter, and left them a nice big mouse trap in case they try it again. Given how work has been working me long crazy hours, I'm glad I was able to even get that done.


Looking forward to some stuff I commissioned on Etsy coming. It's taken some time, but they're all finally done and on the move. I also have off today, so I have a lot of fun projects I've had to let sit. I don't know what I want to get into, but I have a lot I can and that is fun.


----------



## Autumn247

The guy I like randomly gifted me one of the games on my wishlist on Steam yesterday (Horizon Zero Dawn) and I am gifting him one of the games on his wishlist 
I woke up this morning and found my cat's banana toy laying in bed under me, she must have brought it up into the bed while I was sleeping 
I'm enjoying a cup of salted caramel tea right now 
Having a chicken pot pie for dinner later tonight


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> And here's me who hasn't played any of them yet. I wanted to do it on the Switch until they said it was cloud only boo. I should look to see if they've remastered any of them yet and play one of their HD remasters.
> 
> I was able to work on my truck yesterday after work. Nothing huge, but I'm checking off the list now. Gave it an oil change a few weeks ago (nearly had to destroy the old oil filter off because it was on their so tight) and just replaced the air filter today. I had to drive all over to find any place, even autostores, that had air filters in stock. It's insane how the supply is causing issues with something simple as an air filter.
> 
> Didn't realize it, but some mouse had a nice bed inside my air filter compartment. Cleaned it all out, replaced the filter, and left them a nice big mouse trap in case they try it again. Given how work has been working me long crazy hours, I'm glad I was able to even get that done.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some stuff I commissioned on Etsy coming. It's taken some time, but they're all finally done and on the move. I also have off today, so I have a lot of fun projects I've had to let sit. I don't know what I want to get into, but I have a lot I can and that is fun.


I would not recommend the Switch version because I heard the cloud versions are not that great. I would recommend the PS4 HD Collection that has the 1.5 and 2.5 remix of all the games. That would be a great place to start out with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

someone ripped/uploaded the Snifit model from Mario Party Superstars to The Models Resource and it was finally approved so now I can have a 3D model of a Snifit that isn't from the N64 or 3DS!! he's so beautiful lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

got a working gif pfp of one of my fav ponys <3!
finished my train layout :3
getting a signature, thats good!


----------



## Mattician

Realllly like the Astros cap logo from their new uniforms they revealed today.


----------



## oak

I finally peeled the skin sticker off my switch lite. It's been on there for over 2 years and it was peeling up at the edges. I was always too afraid to take it off cause I thought it would leave my switch with a sticky residue but it came off perfectly. No stickiness left behind. Such a relief.


----------



## WhiteLily210

Someone didn't recognize if I was a boy or girl for the first time. I don't know why, but it made me happy enough to start crying when I left


----------



## Dunquixote

KittenNoir said:


> I just remembered its my 2 year anniversary being on bell tree   I have met so many lovely people on here



Happy two year anniversary!  So glad to have met you here. 

I started what was supposed to be a small sketch last night but is ending up to be something maybe bigger than that. I am not sure how I feel about it so far but am feeling optimistic that it’ll turn out okay. Right now, it looks flat but I think the hair at least looks like it has some depth or something to it; the hair is white so I honestly didn’t expect the coloring to turn out as well as it did. I did feel more confident though coloring I think due to what I’ve learned from the big drawing that I’m still working on.  I also think I like how the helmet looks with the way I shaded it and the black i used to outline it. 

Spanky is in my room playing right now . I love her so much. It makes me so happy to see her happy and being playful , even if she is keeping me awake in the process like she sometimes does when it is 5 AM .


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Somehow, my favorite person accidentally made two banana cinnamon pies. They aren’t even on the menu here (so I’m unsure how this was even an accident, lol), so she took one and gave me the other one. I have to mention that banana and cinnamon are two of my favorite flavors. I can’t wait to eat it later. I decided to take a picture of it:



Spoiler: pie








⬥ I worked a few extra hours this week from starting early. I’m excited to see how much my paycheck ends up being. Tomorrow is my Friday, also. I’m excited to have a day off to play video games. 
⬥ I was able to see Keagan last night and he was acting like he hadn’t ate a day in his life. He loves food. I got him a McDonald’s burger and he basically devoured it. Seeing him do things like this makes me chuckle.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ Somehow, my favorite person accidentally made two banana cinnamon pies. They aren’t even on the menu here (so I’m unsure how this was even an accident, lol), so she took one and gave me the other one. I have to mention that banana and cinnamon are two of my favorite flavors. I can’t wait to eat it later. I decided to take a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436747
> 
> 
> ⬥ I worked a few extra hours this week from starting early. I’m excited to see how much my paycheck ends up being. Tomorrow is my Friday, also. I’m excited to have a day off to play video games.
> ⬥ I was able to see Keagan last night and he was acting like he hadn’t ate a day in his life. He loves food. I got him a McDonald’s burger and he basically devoured it. Seeing him do things like this makes me chuckle.


those pies look good...mmm


----------



## Autumn247

I think I already posted earlier but one more thing made me happy today: 


I bought a game by a Ukrainian developer on Steam, they're having a sale on their games and the proceeds go to a charity to help Ukrainians, it's not much but I guess every little bit helps, I'm also buying it as a gift for a friend as well.  It looks like a pretty cool game too


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog was being cuddly and loving today.
- I saw a bunny while walking my dog in the backyard this evening. I named it Ms. Potter after Beatrix Potter. I watched it and I think it lives in our brush pile. If so, I'm happy I created a safe haven for it.
- I have a short work week this week because of Good Friday, plus I took Monday off as well so I have a four day weekend coming up.


----------



## vinnie

-I found out that my bro and his ex-girlfriend got back together. I really liked her a lot, so I'm glad they worked stuff out. She's a great girl, and I'm happy my brother is happy. 
-I had an Easter dinner with my family today. Though it isn't Easter, we wanted to do it early this year. 
-I got to visit a lady I haven't seen in forever because of some health stuff. I also made her a little Easter basket with goodies inside. It made me extremely happy to see her. In Sunday School, she was my teacher and I basically grew up with her. She's the sweetest lady I've ever known and it made my day to visit her. <3
-I made chocolate muffins for my family. They were good.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Shellzilla_515 said:


> That is totally fine! I find myself doing this a little _too_ often in this thread lol. I didn't mind reading through your entire post as we're all talking about various things that make us happy.


Oh thank you Shellzilla! I like reading your posts in this thread about cars! 
It makes me really happy seeing people feeling happy talking about their special interests! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Only really one thing I'm happy about today, but,

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the San Antonio Spurs 130-120 and are the #4 seed in the NBA West heading into the playoffs.  They'll be facing the Utah Jazz with home court advantage and going for their 1st playoff series victory since 2011.  Let's hope they can do it (and that Doncic's calf will be okay  )!

Accurate representation of the battle with the Jazz  :


----------



## Merielle

☾ Did the friendship ending for the route I've been on in Dairoku (and already autoskipped the bad ending lol), so I'll be starting another route next time. ^^ The Finale route is really what I'm looking forward to, but I want to do all the other routes first, so that's just two more left to go now!  And of course I wound up falling for one of the non-romanceable characters, RIP me
☾ Also got to play DQVIII for a little bit!  I've just gotten to the photography sidequest and it's thoroughly distracted me from the main story; I'm having a lot of fun with it. ;v;


----------



## xara

today was a bit exhausting mentally and wasn’t the greatest, but it wasn’t too terrible! i’ve still got a few things to be happy about. 

♡ discovered 2 new favourite songs!!
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. i also re-discovered 2 fanfics that i read last year and really enjoyed, but that i had forgotten the names of! i had fun reading them again, and have them bookmarked so that i don’t lose them again.
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ did a trade in _new horizons_.
♡ got high for the first time in over a week. :’)
♡ my mom bought me 2 bottles of voltage mountain dew, my favourite soda!
♡ discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite shows.
♡ began working on the final draft of something i wrote for english class! i have... a lot of writing to do over the next 36 hours. wish me luck lol.
♡ the fire alarm went off today just as my parents were about to go out, and we were all freaking out and thinking that we’d have to evacuate as there was smoke in the hallway and people rushing down the stairs to get out. however, the alarm thankfully stopped shortly after firefighters arrived, and the smoke/smell went away within an hour. i’m not happy about the situation itself, but i’m just so glad that we didn’t have to evacuate. 2 evacuations in 2 months is more than enough for me lol.


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s my neighbor Totoro he’s up from his nap!


Spoiler: Totoro bun


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I played Pokémon for an hour with my favorite person, and it seems like she’s getting _a lot_ more comfortable with me. She’s always been very adamant about not dating (not to me, just in general), but even if only a close friendship comes from this, I’d be okay with that because she’s awesome.
⬥ I ended up eating some of that banana cinnamon pie, and it actually was delicious. I’m very impressed with her cooking skills, lol. I have something to snack on for my day off tomorrow. 
⬥ My new pair of shoes arrived in the mail. I actually ordered the same exact pair as before, but the old shoes were trashed. I’m excited to have the new pair. I like the triple black aesthetic, and these are _super_ comfortable. I just like the black sole more than anything.



Spoiler: the shoes are hereeeee








⬥ I know that the majority of the forum’s users aren’t into country music, but I’m seriously _loving_ Cole Swindell’s new album, “Stereotype.” I’ll be listening to it at work for my next few shifts, at least.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is the first day since about a week ago that I've woken up and I'm not feeling half asleep or groggy, thank goodness. still kinda tired but I'm starting to suspect I may have low iron again bc I've been yawning during the day a lot. I'll talk to my doctor about all this later today 

also woke up to the sounds of a thunderstorm and while I'm not a big fan of them, I know when I hear lots of rain and thunder that spring is definitely here


----------



## Squidward

So many things went right today!
First I went to the hospital for a quick procedure, and although I waited a bit, the personnel was really kind and helpful. Then I emailed my other doctor and he replied immediately which is a big thing lol. Finally I found out I passed a really hard exam. And it's not even 2 pm yet.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

I got all of my old dvds back with a dvd player built in tv! D


----------



## vinnie

There was a fire at my school so my exams got canceled. B)


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

vinnie said:


> There was a fire at my school so my exams got canceled. B)


fire drill, or...


----------



## vinnie

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> fire drill, or...


Nah, actual fire. It was in one of the bathrooms


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

vinnie said:


> Nah, actual fire. It was in one of the bathrooms


holy, thats horrible -


----------



## vinnie

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> holy, thats horrible -


eh. my exams were canceled though.. :')


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

vinnie said:


> eh. my exams were canceled though.. :')


YAYYY
-jump freeze frame-


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I started a pixel art project saturday and completed it sunday. I am happy with how it came out. 



Spoiler: Details of pixel art exercise



It was a way to test my pixel art skills and see if I made any improvement that I myself could see and it was an opportunity to learn more about myself which I feel is really important. The results is to the left and I will probably keep it there for a long time honestly because I like its vibes even though it looks like something from the Gameboy Color.
I found this random adjective generator online and my goal was whatever adjectives I get, I was to make a pixel art fakemon based off of those adjectives. I used it and got venomous, nosy, and ill-informed.
Although it doesn't look super creative, I am happy about its readability. I also have been realizing I am doing better with pixel art if I set restrictions on it ahead of time, such as using only 5 colors (transparent also being counted as a color).  
The creature, that I thought about calling Priengeist, is a poison/ghost type. It is inspired by the real Ghost Tarsier. I am not sure about the yellow ball it is on. I just thought it would look better with it aesthetically. Maybe it likes to collects oozing tree sap? And maybe it ends up being toxic to other fakemon and people from it's fur touching it.
Though I haven't designed it yet, the idea is that its evolution is going to be based off of a flying squirrel possibly being called Phanflien with a poison barbed tail. Both Fakemon is supposedly mistaken for spirits and ghosts at night in the forests due to the glowy eyes of the Priengeist and the slight glow of the fur and body shape of Phanflien at night.


Spoiler: About the real Ghost Tarsier and North American Flying Squirrels



The Ghost Tarsier actually has glands under it's arms in its fur that secrete an oil. When it is mixed with its saliva, it becomes poisonous which I thought was pretty crazy. Also, it is easy to spook a Ghost Tarsier by sound and touch to were they will die by either not eating anymore or by smacking their own heads and cracking their skull. Tourists are warned to never touch them. They also sing at night and they do jump. They eat insects, birds, snakes, lizards, and bats.
Also, it turns out Flying Squirrels of North America glow pink under ultraviolet light. This happens because of a toxic chemical called uroporphyrin that cant be metabolized by the flying squirrel due to a genetic mutation they have. And flying squirrels are known to be curious. They eat insects, fruit, fungi, seeds, and nuts.
In all, I feel like the adjectives, Venomous, Nosy, and Ill-informed fit these creatures.





I am also happy that I am making progress on my project of making a video game. And no, this little guy is not part of that. He was just an art exercise.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Our cats are outdoor cats so we don't get to see them that often, so when I looked out my back door and saw my dad's cat Wookie sleeping on our deck, my heart practically melted. I also saw my cat Caramel this morning on my way to the bus stop. And even though they're not around us anymore, just the fact that they're free and happy and alive is enough for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Be prepared to deal with my large post once again. 

*April 10, 2022*

I _finally _got around to watching a Formula 1 race, this time taking place at the 2022 Australian Grand Prix. Because of the time zones, I actually had to wake up at 1 AM to watch it lol. There's nothing too exciting to note in that race, but I can definitely tell that the drivers are able to follow one another much more closely, giving them more opportunities to overtake.
When I woke up in the morning, I was greeted with birds chirping outside.
My mother, sister, and I baked lasagna and pretzels! It took quite some effort to prepare and put them together. Thankfully, the effort was worth it as they all tasted so good!
I went on a car stroll and of course, the weather was pleasant!
*Feel free to skip this point*. During my car stroll, I might've seen a *Lexus LC 500 convertible*!
I got to play Gran Turismo 7.
Had a pleasant nap.
I made more progress in my drawing!
*April 11, 2022*

I got to play Gran Turismo 7 once again and completed the remaining super licence tests with gold target times! It was definitely a challenge, but stringing the corners together smoothly felt satisfying to complete in first-person view, _especially_ the last one after hearing many people struggling with it. The final test involved doing a lap around *Spa Francorchamps*. The road conditions outside of the typical race line are absolutely soaked meaning that if you dip a tire in the wet, you can kiss that run goodbye and aquaplane off the track. Oh, and I had to use a *Porsche 917K* which has lots of power, so I had to be gentle with the throttle too if that wasn't hard enough lol. It took me around half an hour to get a successful attempt, and I'm surprised I had just over a second to spare since it was a bit scruffy. Can I say *the music that plays when you get gold absolutely slaps?* It feels good every time I complete a tough challenge. And lowkey dance a bit lol. I completed some races and time trials after.



Spoiler: Screenshot of my time and super licence acquisition












I finished my drawing and liked how it turned out considering it's my first time tackling a particular area! It's another part of this small project I'm doing and I'm going to start another one. 
The efforts I've done from last week paid off and I'm really happy about it.
Vibing to a lot of music today!


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm not happy about much today, but there are a few things.

- The weather was gorgeous and it's supposed to be warm for the rest of the week.
- I managed to get all of my high-priority work done and only had to work 10 minutes over.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, nibbling on stuff in my backyard this evening and we didn't scare her away.
- My dog was sleeping next to me and dreaming. He was huffing and puffing in his sleep and his cheeks were puffing out. It was so cute!


----------



## vinnie

-Once again mentioning it, there was a whole underground fire on campus (no one was hurt). My exams were canceled for today. However, there will be one tomorrow, Wednesday, and Thursday.
-I'm listening to Steal My Girl by 1D and now I'm in a good mood.
-I figured out my coding issue and fixed it pretty easily.
-I hung out with one of my AC:NL besties today. <3
-I bought new earbuds because, for some reason, mine always messes up. No matter how well I take care of them, they break.
-My mother made homemade fried chicken. It tasted a bit like Chik-Fil-A's chicken. One of my favorite dishes she makes.
-There was a scruffy-looking stray cat on my porch this afternoon. I fed him and let him chill in the sunshine.


----------



## tessa grace

Got to talk with my crush for 2 hours today in english 
Plus, its snowing. Normally I'm not a fan of snow in the middle of april, but its so needed here in Utah. This summer's drought is going to be terrible.


----------



## KittenNoir

Coming from an Italian family Easter is important for us so I am talking with my family now discussing what times to come over who's house and who is bringing what food !!!!! I am getting so hungry just thinking about all the food yum !!!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

This is a little short and sweet today, but:
⬥ I got some news today that I can’t help but be happy about. 
⬥ I am off work tomorrow so I will be spending the next few hours playing a few Madden 22 matchups online. I’ve been having poor luck lately but I did play a few good games so far.
⬥ I am happy because I talked to a friend at work and she showed me a funny video. It was her beating up a bully at her school. The other person obviously started it, but the fact that she won is even funnier. 
⬥ I’m happy that both hockey and baseball are currently going on.


----------



## xara

today was kind of rough, but i’m hanging in there! ^_^

♡  finished and submitted the final draft of something i wrote for english! i’m still really stressed out and have lots more to do, but it felt good to get _something_ done at least. :’)
♡ went to 2/3 of my classes even though i really didn’t feel all that up to it. i also placed third in the kahoot that one of my teachers set up during class haha.
♡ got 2x nook points in the nintendo switch online app.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ got high.
♡ talked with my lovely friend @moo_nieu for a bit, and they made me feel a lot better about my current school situation. thank you again, friend. <33


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've started the next route I'll be doing in Dairoku—well, I'm still in the common route portion, but moving in that direction at least!  Crossing my fingers that my faves will get some screentime to help me through. 
☾ Also played some Happy Home Designer today, and did houses for Clyde and T-Bone!  I'm really happy with how both turned out, but I admit I had _way_ too much fun with T-Bone's theme.  I normally try to make the houses livable, but... he wanted fire, so fire he got.
☾ I received a lot of lovely comments and reactions on my two Pokémon TCG Illustration Contest entries on here, and it really made my day. ;v; I still feel like I've got a long way to go, so this sort of thing is very heartening.
☾ Got another idea for an embroidery floss bracelet, and started working on that!  
☾ And added a few more desktop wallpapers to my collection!


----------



## Dunquixote

I think I’m pretty close to finishing my sketch; then again I thought I was yesterday and I’m still working on it . Regardless, I’m happy about this since I want to do another quick sketch (like the last one was) that doesn’t have armor in it . This was supposed to be a nice little relaxing quick sketch while I take a break a bit from my bigger drawing, yet it ended up being more work than I planned and a little stressful even maybe lol.

My dad had work today so I enjoyed enjoyed the quiet while he was gone (for when I was awake) and tomorrow I think he has work again tomorrow .

Someone I chatted on discord with today showed me pictures of their kittens .


----------



## Autumn247

For yesterday:

I went grocery shopping and got mostly everything on my list
I had sourdough toast with butter and it was so amazing!  I can't remember the last time I had sourdough toast so it was a treat
I beat the frenzied noble Arcanine in Pokémon Legends Arceus, my character blacked out like 5 times but I did it!  
I got to talk to the guy I like for a couple hours, he will be back in the states from his deployment around June and will visit then.  We went to the same high school, and dated a long time ago. 
Today:

I'm going to play my new game later tonight (Horizon Zero Dawn) It looks like a lot of fun!
I love how excited my cat gets in the mornings when I say "do you want breakfast??" She starts meowing and purring, and then I give her a half can of her wet food. She gets so happy, it's adorable, I really look forward to giving her her breakfast every morning 
I'm having a piece of sourdough toast w/ butter, scrambled eggs, and sausage for my breakfast later, can't wait! 
Going to the library later to pick up some of my requests that are in (a few volumes of the Pokémon Sun and Moon manga)


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just bought Label, Mabel, Sable and Isabelle's amiibo cards from my usual eBay seller.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Went for a walk (about 7k steps) even though I was feeling kinda feverish lol

Caught a shiny 3-star Wurmple in Pokémon Go!! unfortunately it evolved in to Cascoon but whatever

Made some more progress on the lining of the tote bag I'm trying to make. Gotta finish the inner zipper pocket next

Bought some yummy snacks.. I forgot how much i love grapes, wow

About to eat a yummy but late dinner


----------



## Sophie23

I had too wait in the Queue to buy it but it was totally worth the wait!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally getting a new phone soon! I've had the same phone since Nov 2016 so an upgrade will be nice. hoping I get it on Friday but at the latest it should be here by Monday :3


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ My dad picked me up this new Mountain Dew flavor to try. I wasn’t too sure at the time, but I did want to try it. I saw that it was citrus which makes me feel like it might actually be good. 


Spoiler: Flamin’ Hot Dew










⬥ I am drinking it with some spicy wings from 7-Eleven which my dad got for me. Honestly, I wasn’t aware how pricey the wings were. I used to work at 7-Eleven at an Airport and we got _free hot foods_ on the clock. I can’t believe people actually buy them, lol. They are good, though!
⬥ I’ve been playing a few online Madden 22 matchups and enjoying myself. I just got back from seeing Keagan and I’m having a great day off.


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to focus on playing 'A Hat in Time' after having it on my Switch for a long time and I'm enjoying it a lot once again since I had it on the PS4 years ago. I also finished another Adventures of Tintin book this morning and liked it. I've been reading those books for a while and I'm happy to be a fan of the series.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

We had pizza, fries, and chicken wings for supper tonight! It was really good, plus we had a thing of ghost pepper ranch and I liked it! Also a fic I was reading got updated. ^^ Here's my favorite part so far:


----------



## Stella-Io

One of my fav dogs at work, who, while one of my fav, should be approached with caution since she can be a little skiddish, wagged her tail at me when I walked up to her. Maybe she's starting to remember me since I give her lots of pets lol. Also later she wanted more pets from me, cute.

*IDK if 'skiddish' is the right word, but she doesn't like certain things and will react to them. Like brushing her legs, she'll try to bite. One time I put my arm over her, tryin to reach somethin and she gave me a warning. All she did was put her mouth on my arm, like she was going to bite she but actually didn't. My fault anyway, I should have figured, and I haven't done it again nor will I. She's a nice girl thou, just cautious.


----------



## Midoriya

I haven't had much to be happy about this week so far, but I did have a good time at work, and my partner has also made me really happy recently.  She's like a beacon of sunshine to the otherwise stormy and rainy weather outside.  

Also looking forward to watching the NBA playoffs tonight!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was a much better day than yesterday.
- I got a lot of work done this afternoon so I won't feel so pressured before the holiday on Friday.
- I found someone to cover my work for me on Monday so I can definitely take the day off. Looking forward to that 4 day weekend!
- The weather was absolutely perfect, sunny and warm.
- I saw the bunny and the calico cat in my backyard today at different times.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow so I get to leave work early.


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ My dad picked me up this new Mountain Dew flavor to try. I wasn’t too sure at the time, but I did want to try it. I saw that it was citrus which makes me feel like it might actually be good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flamin’ Hot Dew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437002
> 
> 
> ⬥ I am drinking it with some spicy wings from 7-Eleven which my dad got for me. Honestly, I wasn’t aware how pricey the wings were. I used to work at 7-Eleven at an Airport and we got _free hot foods_ on the clock. I can’t believe people actually buy them, lol. They are good, though!
> ⬥ I’ve been playing a few online Madden 22 matchups and enjoying myself. I just got back from seeing Keagan and I’m having a great day off.


I want to try that; I like citrus flavors usually .  I have not seen that here yet; right now we have some lemonade mountain dew that is okay. 

Glad you’re having a good day .

Some friends on discord server helped pick my mood up a bit ; been pretty depressed today. 

Happy the next banners in this gacha game i play are bad so i can keep saving. 

I got a picture of Spanky with the chicken hat on .


Spoiler









sorry it is flipped. She was not amused; i had to distract her for the picture . Mel used to fight to get the hats off too believe it or not, so I think in time, she’ll get used to it. They don’t fit her as well as Mel though cuz she is so smol. But that is okay; smol is just as cute .

@LittleMissPanda wrote a really wonderful short story. I was really happy to get to read some more of her writing along with seeing her adorable artwork . 

Been seeing a lot of posts about fire emblem three hopes and it got me excited again even though i hate dynasty warrior games. Still got a backlog of games that i need to finish.


----------



## jadetine

A little bummed I missed out on the notification / deadline for the Pokemon TCG art contest, but I love that some of my favorite artists are finalists and just looking at the gallery is absolutely heart-warming / awe-inspiring:








						ROUND ONE: TOP 300 - Result - Pokémon Trading Card Game Illustration Contest 2022 - PTCGIC2022
					

ROUND ONE: TOP 300 - Result - Pokémon Trading Card Game Illustration Contest 2022 - PTCGIC2022 Official Website. This year, the contest will be open to applicants from two countries, Japan and the United States, and centered around the theme of drawing a moment in a Pokémon’s daily life. We look...




					www.ptcgic-cr.com


----------



## dizzy bone

My desert rose bloomed today


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My parents made a super tasty Teriyaki Salmon for dinner!
Easter is coming up and I am so excited for all of the candies! My parents always are so sweet and get me a few of those easter special candies! THEY ARE SUPER GREAT!
Also I am happy that TBT is having an Easter egg hunt! This will be my first one but I hope its not hard! MANIFESTING A POPTART EGG RESTOCK BECAUSE I LOVE ANYTHING REMOTELY BASED ON ACNL!
I got to record another video with my capture card and microphone! Today I played Mario Kart 8 with my Wii Wheel! My mother says she wants to play and record with me oneday 
Somehow after our pansies died like 5 months ago and we stopped watering them completely THEY ARE BACK!?!? I knew it was a good idea not to get rid of them! They are fully back and are THRIVING. HOW!!?!?!??!? I won't complain lol
I helped my father spread out some grass seeds and turn on the sprinklers so I really hope we can get some more grass in the backyard this year! We do it every year but it takes a few months for it to grow. It probably does not help that we have so many rocks and pebbles around my playset......
My PoPo sent me a cute puzzle in the mail I will build tomorrow! She also sent an AMAZING new one pot recipe cookbook! Thank you PoPo!!
MY PARENTS BOUGHT ME SOME MORE SMOOTHIES WHEN THEY WENT TO THE STOREEEE  I ALSO GOT SOME BABY BELL CHEESE MY LIFE IS COMPLETE-
I played New Leaf and have now reached 500 MEOW coupons!!!
Today was super happy and amazing!!


----------



## ali.di.magix

ali.di.magix said:


> Today is the first day in 7+ weeks that I've been able to walk without the need for crutches or a knee scooter  it's still very painful and I'm in a moon boot, but it quite literally feels like a big step in the right direction!!


An update: walking is getting more and more painless each day and I can actually somewhat walk around without the boot as well!! I'm so happy to finally feel like everything is going in the right direction


----------



## Merielle

☾ I chilled out with a couple livestreams today and finished the embroidery floss bracelet I started yesterday! ^^ It's nice sometimes to just sit back and do something mindless with my hands for a while.
☾ Also put together a more Easter-y pfp and signature to use during the egg hunt!  Mainly, I wanted an excuse to use my Prismatic Glow backdrop, since I like the Soft Cascade with this aesthetic too much. ;v; I had fun working on it and I'm excited to use it this weekend!
☾ Got through the common route in Dairoku, so I'm onto this route proper now!
☾ And the yoga mat I pre-ordered late last year finally arrived!!  I've been needing a new one for a while now, so I'm glad to have it—won't have to do planks on my carpet anymore.


----------



## xara

another bit of a rough day for me unfortunately, but i’m still hanging in there the best i can and have a few things to be happy about! hopefully tomorrow will be better since it’s my last day of school until the 25th. 

♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ did some more much-needed self-care. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit. 
♡ got high.
♡ discovered a few new favourite tiktoks. 



Dunquixote said:


> I got a picture of Spanky with the chicken hat on .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437064


she looks so cute stop . the chicken hat is honestly so iconic.


----------



## KittenNoir

Dunquixote said:


> I got a picture of Spanky with the chicken hat on .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437064


Her little chicken hat so cute omg 


I saved enough and I ordered my switch light today I’m so excited for it to arrive in the mail  !!!!!!


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy to have two friends who never disappoint me. I’ve known them for two years now, and I know they really like me and they’re pretty reliable. After having made only bad experiences for 8 years, that is refreshing.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2022



xara said:


> ♡ got high


Marijuana is forbidden in Germany, and I am always so confused when people mention it on here. Then I realize it’s kind of normal elsewhere.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Talked with my best friend on a video call. 

Took my dog for a walk. 

Ordered some new Amiibo cards that should hopefully come after Easter weekend.

Got to see my friend's 8 month old french bulldog puppy. She is so cute. :3

Made some good progress on my acnh island.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

♡ I woke up at 6am today and I was honestly right awake, very little drowsiness so I'm really happy about that!
♡ I fell asleep with the windows open last night because, for the first time since probably October, it's actually been kinda warm in my room. so I woke up and it was really cozy in here and I could hear birds chirping outside 
♡ I'm gonna work on lineart and possibly also a new drawing today!
♡ I'm one step closer to getting a final boss feather and I couldn't be more excited!!  
♡ woke up in a generally good mood so I'm hoping it lasts so I can tackle today


----------



## TheDuke55

I laid mulch down all over the spots in my yard, finished painting a giant gazebo as a side-job, work went all yesterday and I got a lot down, and I was able to squeeze some time in to exercise. I am a bit tired and sore now though.

@Dunquixote Love that hat. It looks cute on them! Spanky looks like they're very playful and energetic. Would be a lot of fun to play with them.


----------



## Midoriya

Absolutely nothing, lol.


----------



## oak

TurnipBell20 said:


> Marijuana is forbidden in Germany, and I am always so confused when people mention it on here. Then I realize it’s kind of normal elsewhere.


It's pretty normalized here in Canada (depending who you ask). There's a goverment owned pot shop beside the Walmart where I live, just like a liquor store. I see tons of grannys come in and out of that place haha


----------



## Midoriya

Venti said:


> Absolutely nothing, lol.



- I am happy that I'm going to martial arts tonight.  The best thing about a Pokemon battle martial arts fight is that it doesn't matter how old you are, everyone is equal!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ A small update on the new flavor of Mountain Dew: It wasn’t great. It was tolerable, at best. I can’t really taste the citrus in it. It just tastes like a liquid flamin’ hot cheeto to me. I’m glad I tried it, though.
⬥ My Arizona Coyotes reverse retro shirt arrived in the mail today. It doesn’t have the desert landscape like the hoodie does, but it’s still a very nice shirt.


Spoiler: left hoodie/right shirt









⬥ I took a trip down to the Greyhound bus station because my dad needed to get a ticket printed. As crazy as it sounds, I love the environment of a bus or train station. Seeing people currently traveling brings a smile to my face. On the unfortunate side of things, I _do_ have to buy an additional portion of my trip because I have to take the bus to the airport and not the station. It can’t be more than a few dollars, though. The fact that they’re four hours apart, however, is ****ing insane.
⬥ I received a really sweet message from @Mr_Keroppi this morning, along with some bells. It made me smile and I wasn’t expecting it at all.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Passed my theory test! Almost failed the multiple choice but did much better on hazard perception. All that's left is to book and pass my practical then I'll be get my full driving license


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m feeling troubled by some things that I remembered that happened about a year or so ago, but the message @LittleMissPanda left me helped me feel a little better.  

I was able to get the chicken hat on Jewels .


Spoiler








she’s like “why mom?” lol now she is lying outside of the basket but with her tail and one of her legs still in it . I think she wanted to lay where my colored pencils are on my bed, but probably realizes by now they aren’t comfy to lay on.

I’m making more progress on my “sketch” .


----------



## Stella-Io

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ A small update on the new flavor of Mountain Dew: It wasn’t great. It was tolerable, at best. I can’t really taste the citrus in it. It just tastes like a liquid flamin’ hot cheeto to me. I’m glad I tried it, though.



Good to know if I ever want to have hot cheeto flavour but can only drink it lol. Kinda reminds me of the Major Melon flavour that taste exactly like the pink Jolly Rancher with that Mtn Dew twang to it.



Today at work one of my fav dogs wanted me to say hi to her She's quite vocal about things like that too. She's a very nice dog (torwards people, she's actually dog aggresive), gives lots of kisses. I did say hi to her and gave her a kiss.


----------



## BrokenSanity

TurnipBell20 said:


> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2022
> 
> 
> Marijuana is forbidden in Germany, and I am always so confused when people mention it on here. Then I realize it’s kind of normal elsewhere.


When I first saw the term "get high" I saw it being used to mean "to boost one's mental mood" and if you mean to simply increase your mental mood then a lot of things can do that not just drugs/smoking/alcohol but now I just see it referring to those things
Now I feel like a fool for misunderstanding terminology


----------



## deana

My work schedule got changed so instead of working a short shift today and tomorrow, I just worked a long shift today and get tomorrow off instead!


----------



## TheDuke55

@Dunquixote I love that expression on Jewels. She's like 'Am I just here to suffer?' I love all that color on her back. It's like she has a turtle shell. Very cute!

I finished expanding my veggie garden again. I removed the grass on the outside, laid plastic down, and mulched it all. It was a lot of work, but it was worth it! I'm going to put flowers and herbs all over. It will look so great.

I also was able to squeeze in some more time to exercise. I'm glad I've been keeping up with this.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was really nice and warm.
- I went into the office again and I'm getting more settled there.
- I took a walk on my break this morning.
- I got a sweet and unexpected message from @Mr_Keroppi along with a few bells. You are always so kind!
- I got to leave work early and had a good appointment with my massage therapist.
- My dog was so happy to see me when I got home and cuddled up next to me on the couch this evening.
- I'm still feeling pretty good mentally and physically.
- Tomorrow is technically my Friday because of the Easter holiday and I'm off on Monday so hurray for a 4 day weekend!
- I talked to my mom today and I hope I helped her feel a bit better about some issues she's dealing with.
- My mom asked me to kiss my dog for her. He was sleeping in his bed so I woke him up and he immediately asked for belly rubs.



Spoiler: Please, please give me belly rubs...















Of course, I gave him belly rubs. Who could resist?


----------



## Merielle

☾ Read a couple more chapters in Dairoku today!  I did get to see one of my faves for a little bit, so I'm happy about that.
☾ Played a lot of DQVIII today as well! I've done all the photography tasks I can do at the moment (I love the sticker feature omg), got Jessica in the party, and was able to use my newly-acquired Alchemy Pot in a little bit of a get-rich-quick scheme.  Also finally got the chance to feed Munchie some cheese in battle, and the results were... quite something.
☾ Also found some more new official art of a couple of my faves!!   I've also got yet _another_ otome artbook on my wishlist now, but eh, I'll complete this collection sooner or later.


----------



## duckvely

i got a 33/35 on my five-minute speech for class today


----------



## ali.di.magix

ali.di.magix said:


> An update: walking is getting more and more painless each day and I can actually somewhat walk around without the boot as well!! I'm so happy to finally feel like everything is going in the right direction


Another update: I got my ute back today and now I'm able to drive again! I've always loved driving and I've missed it so much 

I also had a pretty good day at work as well


----------



## xara

today still wasn’t the greatest, but it was definitely the best day i’ve had so far this week! i’m looking forward to having the next 11 days or so off from school. 

♡ did some self-care.
♡ went to 2/3 of my classes. my guidance counsellor still hasn’t responded to my request for an appointment reschedule since he stood me up to our last one, but oh well. it doesn’t really upset me anymore, which i’m happy about. i’ll just deal with it when i come back. 
♡ received a lovely message and some tbt from the kindhearted @Mr_Keroppi! thank you so much again! <3 you never fail to put a smile on my face.
♡ took a much-needed shower.
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. it was about one of my favourite plots in a series _ever_ (and how i wish it had _actually_ turned out ) and i just. it’s the same plot every time, but every new take on it always makes me so, so happy. i wish it was written about more!
♡ did a _new horizons_ trade.
♡ watched a tiktok that made me laugh.


----------



## KittenNoir

My cute Nintendo switch case I ordered should be here next week sometime  now I just have to wait 2ish weeks for my switch. 


I have only 2ish hours left of work till I get the next 7 days off…… I’m so keen 

The egg hunt will be happening soon and I can’t wait to spend Easter with family


----------



## Chris

Had an amazing first date last night and I'm still buzzing this morning. It had the potential to go either way as I literally knew nothing about her except her name - I asked her out on a whim and was surprised she even said yes. Turns out she is an extremely fascinating person with lots of fun stories and a refreshing outlook on life. Plus she's utterly gorgeous and an amazing kisser. I don't like staying out until the last train normally (getting a bit old for that!) but she was worth not getting home until 1am. We're going out again in a couple of days.  

I already have dates lined-up with two other women for next week though. Hmm.


----------



## cya

Happy that some of my jewellery supplies arrived, I can start making things over the long weekend.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am probably the most inflexible person in the world, but I just completed a stretching routine. It was kind of fun, but these 10 minutes felt like 10 hours.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I have got a full set of new jewelry. It’s inspired by the Heart of the Ocean from Titanic. A ring, earrings, a necklace and a bracelet.


----------



## hakutaku

I went clothes shopping today with my mum and brother, it was nice to spend time with them, and we're all pleased with what we bought! I got some cargo pants and some bike shorts, which were on my wishlist!   I also wore a cute outfit which was described as "very anime" lmao. We went to Starbucks afterwards and I got an iced coffee, a five cheese toastie, and a pecan + salted caramel brownie <3

I finally received some info about a trip I'm hoping to go on, and if all goes well I should be able to book it on Tuesday 
Oh, I also got some socks too lol


----------



## tessa grace

Finished all the missing work I had to catch up on in school after the break. Plus I scheduled times to teach my guitar students that works around my rehearsal schedule for the musical I'm in. Its going to be a busy next couple weeks but I'm grateful I'm staying on top of everything


----------



## Aniko

I'm happy because it's the Egg Hunt tomorrow! Yeah! But I will miss it....We have to prepare a birthday's dinner tomorrow, but I will come later or just take a quick look while nobody is looking...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

kinda sad that my dreamy egg is gone but I'm so happy about this feather, my collectible dreams are actually coming true and I am HERE for it!!  

edit: also happy bc my mom went for her third post-op and besides having an infection in her sunises next to her right cheek she's finally doing better and I'm so happy she won't have to deal with having such severe sinus issues now 

edit again: I managed to work out a deal and I got my dreamy egg back!! feelin great vibes today yall!!!


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s my day off and I’m going to get started on a few side art projects now that I have more time. I’m feeling a little blocked but I’m hoping that I find the right inspo will cure that.


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a good week at work.
- I'm taking tomorrow off as a mental health day, so I have a three day weekend.
- Looking forward to the TBT Easter event.
- Looking forward to the Dallas Mavericks playoff game against the Utah Jazz on Saturday.  We'll most likely be without Luka Doncic for game one, but it's still possible to win.
- One of our kitties, Maybellene, came to see me earlier when I was feeling depleted and depressed.  She let me pet and kiss her on the head, so cute!  I even got a picture of her napping:



Spoiler: Maybellene


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Today I'm happy because I finished an art piece earlier and I have a four-day weekend! We also have some popcorn (aka one of my favorite snacks), so can't wait to enjoy that with an animated movie tonight! (I haven't picked something yet, but I have about 40 options to choose from at least!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was nice again today.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, eating in my backyard again.
- Even though I had a difficult day of work, I finished everything I needed to do so I can relax during my long weekend.
- I have the next four days off work so I can sleep in.
- The TBT Egg Hunt is starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today actually wasn’t too bad in spite of the news of my dad being exposed to covid. 

My mom recently found one of the new toys that my kittens had somehow lost the day after she got the toys for them . I couldn’t get a picture yet of them playing with it. I’m happy though they like the toy .

Enjoyed playing with my kittens as I always do.  

Finished my sketch last night .

I’m excited and a bit nervous about the egg hunt. I’m hoping I’ll be able to get maybe two new collectibles out of this one. I’m really excited to see what they are. Is this the year we see a cat collectible?  (or cabbit?). Considering the circumstances with covid, how about a plague doctor egg? (I’m sure @Nefarious would love that . I’d honestly love it too.)

I’m still enjoying playing this gacha game that I returned to recently . 

Two of my favorite VAs apparently did some song together; I watched the video and they were so good! I heard they did a song together but had no idea they were that good!


----------



## Merielle

Despite some interrupted sleep issues the past few nights and some anxiety stuff this morning, I had a pretty good day today! ^^
☾ I'm now totally finished with the route I've been playing in Dairoku—all three of my faves got some decent screentime too, which was really nice.  Just one more route to go before I start the Finale route!  The conflicting feeling of wanting to play more but not wanting it to end is setting in. ;u;
☾ Got to play DQVIII for a good while too, and just got to the point where Angelo has joined up with the party.  I'm also glad that I've reached a good point for a break in both games, because...
☾ I'm really excited for the Easter egg hunt tomorrow!  I did pretty well my first year, so here's hoping I'll do well again this time around. c: I'm also really looking forward to seeing the new egg collectibles!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't posted in a couple of days simply because I couldn't get around to doing it lol.


*Feel free to skip this point.* While this happened a couple of days ago, I spotted a *Fiat 124 Spider!* The year model could range from 2017 to the present according to research. Sometime later, I saw a *classic version* of it with the year model potentially being from 1979. What are the odds of seeing new and old versions of it on the same day? Also, I like how the design of the front grille is identical between them. As for today (technically yesterday now), I was very happy to spot a *Chevrolet Corvette C4* once again. The last time I saw it was many months ago. I usually don't mention a specific car twice, but this is one of those exceptions.
I played a little bit of ACNH and cleaned up the weeds that were slowly invading my island lol. I spoke to Stitches as well and he had a thought where everything doesn't make sense and that they exist only to entertain someone (we as players) not in the world of Animal Crossing. I chuckled as my island representative got shocked after hearing all that.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and got quite the entertainment out of custom races where you can pick any car in the garage for a custom grid, especially the ones that I have seen during my drives in real life. There are only six cars in the image, but it can get wackier and more diverse if I wanted to. And in case you're wondering, yes, there's handsome Squidward's face on the front of the Volkswagen Sambabus LOL. *Just so you know, I didn't make the livery. Someone else did.*



Spoiler: A small look of what it's like



Cars pictured from first to last: BMW i3, Volkswagen Sambabus T1 Type 2, Ford Focus RS, Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 (C4), Porsche Taycan Turbo S, and Honda S2000.






I made more progress in my drawing and am almost starting to colour it in! I'm just talking out of my head here, but the character I'm drawing is so cute.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I _just_ realized that I have off on Sunday because my workplace closes at 3:00 PM. I’m kind of neutral about it because I do like working, but the day off will be nice. I might go there for food, though. Other places will be closed for the holiday.
⬥ I slept very well last night and got to see Keagan again. He was being very good and patient. I gave him the bacon off my sandwich. I’m not really a fan of bacon but the dog loves it.
⬥ This Friday (tomorrow) should be the last extremely busy Friday for a while. I don’t like how busy it always is that day so I’m just going to work through tomorrow and get it over with. Friday’s are also the only day I work with my favorite person because we work the same position. She’s probably the main reason I haven’t gone insane yet, lol. 
⬥ I got around to getting more batteries for my XBOX controller. I was on my last two and I played it for about two hours today. I’m glad to have them now.


----------



## xara

i’m super sleepy and recovering from a headache right now, but i had another pretty good day! hopefully this trend will continue for the rest of the week. 

♡ did some self-care.
♡ got high. i think i also figured out what caused the nausea and irritability last time i went without smoking for a bit, so i hopefully know how to avoid that next time now, which i’m happy about.
♡ had an appointment with my doctor today!! i unfortunately chickened out of talking to her about what i initially planned on talking about, but she upped my antidepressant dosage at least, which is good. i hope it helps, since my mental health has honestly been... all over the place lol. plus, she’s actually super sweet — this is only my second time seeing her in-person, but i love how attentive she is when i’m talking, and she even reassured me about my insecurities regarding my current school situation. it took a while, but i think i finally found a good doctor, ya’ll. 
♡ my mom and i got smoothies from booster juice together after our appointments, and she also bought me 2 sausage, egg and cheese sandwiches from tim horton’s for brunch. everything was delicious, and exactly what i was craving!
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her a whole bunch. <3
♡ my mom bought 3 new flavours of ice cream that i’m excited to try — häagen dazs’ extraaz banana peanut butter chip and extraaz triple chocolate, and ben and jerry’s salted caramel core! i’m most excited to try the banana peanut butter chip and salted caramel core flavours. 
♡ a new chapter of one of the fanfics i’ve been reading was published! it was short, but also quite good. just like me. 
♡ the fire alarm went off early this afternoon, but thankfully whatever happened was resolved without anyone having to evacuate, and there was no smoke or burning smell this time. i get so nervous whenever the fire alarm goes off now lol... two evacuations is enough for me.
♡ tbt’s easter egg hunt starts tomorrow!!! i genuinely can’t wait... i’ve been anticipating this since last year’s ended LOL. can’t wait to see this year’s new egg collectibles!! i have no idea what sorts of designs to expect.
♡ i have the next 11 days off from school!


----------



## Alienfish

Discovered just last night they finally after 4568 years they activated the GWs on BDSP games... Took them way too long but finally I can have fun... be it you kinda get junk still due to the nature of the game but hey free rare candies LOL!

Also weather seems nice and sunny, totes gonna go for a walk later!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> And in case you're wondering, yes, there's handsome Squidward's face on the front of the Volkswagen Sambabus LOL. *Just so you know, I didn't make the livery. Someone else did.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A small look of what it's like
> 
> 
> 
> Cars pictured from first to last: BMW i3, Volkswagen Sambabus T1 Type 2, Ford Focus RS, Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 (C4), Porsche Taycan Turbo S, and Honda S2000.
> View attachment 437334


okay but that's actually the greatest thing I've ever seen on a VW lol

woke up at 5:45am and I'm awake and ready to go this morning! ☺


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> woke up at 5:45am and I'm awake and ready to go this morning! ☺


this was a lie bc it was very cold in my room this morning and I couldn't fully get out of bed lol, I went back to sleep but I feel better so NOW I'm awake and ready to go


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm happy that, because it's Easter weekend, today's shift at work was slow and easy-peasy which is unlike a typical Friday. Fridays are our most chaotic, stressful days.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in because no work today!
- Got paid again today and saving up more money!
- Headed to martial arts tonight!  
- Looking forward to the Easter event today!
- The weather outside is nice!  
- 20 days until my birthday!  
- Got another picture of Lulu last night!



Spoiler: desk cat


----------



## BoundSys

- happy to be off work today
- got a mini egg donut which is adorable, colourful, and w pretty pastel colours!
- my adorable cat slept in with me
- I got out of bed in time to get a london fog
- it's just the right temp outside to where I neither need a sweater or to wear less clothing I can do whatever I want


----------



## Gene.

I had the day off today and got to spend time on a lot of missing assignments, which was definitely needed!
I also had time to do some trades today with super kind and sweet people.


----------



## TurnipBell20

Had a lovely night with a couple of friends.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I finally got some really good sleep last night after 3 nights of terrible sleep and I got to sleep late.
- It's the start of my 4 day weekend!
- The weather was lovely again today.
- I had a good session with my counselor and she praised how much I've changed since I first started seeing her.
- I got a haircut. I love my long hair and it's still passed my shoulders but it feels so much lighter, bouncier, and healthier now.
- The hair stylist complimented my hair.
- The Egg Hunt has begun! The new egg collectibles are beautiful!
- And I just found my first egg! Plus I've already submitted my answer for the puzzle clue (crossing fingers it's right). It's a good start!


----------



## LadyDestani

Updating again because I'm happy I found all 3 of the eggs so far! So far this has been a stress-free start to the Egg Hunt. I would have never found Egg #2 without @Merielle though. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TheDuke55

I managed to replant asparagus. Just need to cover the spots with plastic and mulch it. These ones that I bought look so much more healthy than the ones I picked up last year. So I am sure they will take. Especially since I planted the last batch in fall, so that was a bite late lol. I'm glad I was able to do that despite being sick. I wanted to also exercise a bit today, but I didn't have the energy...


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got through the last Friday of lent at work. It was as ugly as I thought it was going to be but I did get some help from my favorite person. I’ll also get to work with her a bit tomorrow because I’m coming in a few hours early. 
⬥ I loved seeing the new egg collectible designs. They all look really nice and I’m looking forward to the lineups people come up with. I’m not participating in this event, but it’s nice that it’s going on. 
⬥ I slept very well last night and I woke up feeling refreshed. 
⬥ I bought a few new pairs of (the same) Adidas pants and washed them to go in my backpack. They are really comfortable. I decided against hemming them because although they are a little too long, they are tight enough at the ankle to just sit above my shoe, so nothing’s dragging on the ground.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is another great day for me!

I went on another car stroll today! It was cloudy at first, but the weather eventually became very sunny! The temperature was fairly warm too.
*Feel free to skip this point.* During my car stroll, I most likely spotted a *Volkswagen Karmann Ghia* parked near a building! It's definitely one of the most obscure cars I've seen and was pleasantly surprised to see it.
Got to play Gran Turismo 7 and completed a few races. Using nitrous for more speed and power is fun lol.
I had a nap for around an hour.
I played Metroid Dread and managed to find my way through a dead end. I was stumped for quite a while until I just kept shooting at walls in random directions to reveal a way through. I got huge Zelda vibes where you bomb each wall and burn every bush in order to progress haha.
I caved in and decided to join in the egg hunt! Initially, I wasn't going to participate, but I can't resist joining in the fun. And when I made a post in the egg hunt thread, it literally took a couple of minutes for someone to joke around after pointing out the date error. Gotta love the banter around the forums. I'll start my adventure tomorrow to find those eggs as it's getting late. 
I made more progress in my drawing! I'm in the shading stages now.
Listening to music once again!


----------



## Autumn247

I went to the movie theater with a friend and saw Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore, I really, really enjoyed the movie, it was great in my opinion, so I had a good time and I can't wait for it to come out on DVD/Blu-ray so I can watch it again  
I'm able to pay off the last of what I owe my college this weekend and can re-enroll for the upcoming fall semester finally once I meet with a student advisor, super happy to be starting college again and finishing my associates degree and beyond that.  
The guy I like got me something as a gift from the PokemonCenter website, it should be here sometime next week, that is a nice surprise and very sweet of him, it's a surprise so I don't know exactly what it is until I open it, I'll love whatever it is  Also, he likes the game I got him when we got games for each other from our wishlists on steam, so I'm happy about that 
I have an appointment to get an eye exam and new glasses on Monday, very happy because my glasses broke a month or so ago and it sucks not being able to see clearly 
Met with my case manager today, when she gets back from vacation she's gonna help me fill out an application for a part-time job at the library and is going to help get a job coach for me (I have a disability due to my mental illness)


----------



## xara

just a quick lil post since i’m literally about to pass out lol, but today was a really good day! definitely the best day i’ve had all week. 

♡ did some self-care.
♡ did a trade in _new horizons_.
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ discovered some new favourite edits.
♡ entered a giveaway.
♡ completed and submitted an assignment for one of my classes! i’ve still got one more assignment to do before tuesday, but then i’ll be all set! 
♡ got high.
♡ tbt’s 2022 egg hunt started today, and of course it was the highlight of my day! the new egg collectibles are super cute, i’ve found 3/3 eggs and i’ve submitted my guess for egg #4! i’m not sure if i got it right, but several other people seemed to have the same idea/answer, so... fingers crossed! i also got to help quite a few people find some eggs, talked to some friends and even conversed with some users that i don’t usually interact with! @/Genexte even sent me a few tbt as thanks for helping them out, which was a lovely, sweet surprise and made my night (thank you again!). overall, i feel really close with this community tonight and am so far enjoying this year’s egg hunt a lot! <3 



Venti said:


> Spoiler: desk cat


lulu is so gorgeous!! i absolutely love her colouring.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finally got back into ACNH for the first time since New Year's, and managed to catch up on everything from January!  Phoebe has also decided to move out, so I'll get to go villager hunting the next time the mood strikes me, too. c:
☾ The egg hunt has started, and I'm currently at 3/3!!  Really happy that I was able to figure out today's community clue, too. ;v; Hopefully I'll continue to do well!  Paradise Planning Easter Egg, wait for me—!
☾ My tuxedo kitty was in an unusually snuggly mood this evening after I got through with eggs, and he even gave me a little kitty "hug". 
☾ I also did some coloring to unwind for a bit! I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I'd nearly forgotten about my coloring books, I've been so engrossed with other stuff lately.  It was nice to get back to it for a while though!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Got my motivation back and got quite a bit accomplished today
- I had more fun in the TBT Easter Egg Hunt 2022 then I was expecting
- Back at my other New Horizons shop where business isn't doing well I'm thrilled to bits I've only had my new villager shop open for like 24 hours or something and I've already made 100 TBT from it, if this keeps up I can get my dream collectiable in no time at all
- Finally got a Ridley Purple candy and I also got a Friday the 13th candy for my food-related collectiables collection
- I saw my second closest friend make a post at school today, I know she was talking to someone else I barely know but it confirms she's still active and maybe she will get to see my writing I wanna share with my close friend group soon
- I've managed to stay cool, calm and collected so far ever since yesterday even though I've heard horrible news yesterday that I don't want to talk about I've still managed to stay relaxed for some reason, I'm proud of myself my mental health seems to be doing better.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

While misting my plants today, I realized that one of my tillandsia aka air plants is starting to spike! I'm going to be a plant grandma again!  Did you know that tillandsia only blooms once in its lifetime? After blooming, it will give pups. I'm ridiculously excited. 



Spoiler: My xerographica will be a mummy!






This tillandsia is a xerographica. See that little nub in the centre? It's the beginning of an inflorescence or flower stem. The spike will take maybe 3 months to grow before the flowers happen. It's going to be a long but worthwhile wait.





Spoiler: Another of my tillandsia has been spiking since February.






This one is a duratii. (I love its form. Look at those curls!) The spiking started in the first week of February and it's still not done getting ready to bloom. You can see that the spike is longer than the plant itself.  The entire plant is about 70cm tall (more than 2 feet). I'm excited for this one too because duratii is one of the few species of air plants that have fragrant flowers.


----------



## Chris

I've a second date with an incredible woman tonight.


----------



## _confused_piplup_

I am negative to Covid!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- went for a 10k step walk today
- talked to my mom!
- caught a lot of pokémon in pokémon go and finally evolved my petilil in to a lilligant!
- got all the egg clues figured out _so far_ in the TBT egg hunt + made some line-up ideas with the new eggs
- this is technically yesterday but I finished sewing this tote bag for myself and I love it, it's a neapolitan ice cream bag! my mom loves it too which is great because she's super picky about bags


Spoiler: bagggg






ignore my messy desk please


----------



## Sophie23

Autumn247 said:


> I went to the movie theater with a friend and saw Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore, I really, really enjoyed the movie, it was great in my opinion, so I had a good time and I can't wait for it to come out on DVD/Blu-ray so I can watch it again


I’m going to see that film at the Cinema next Friday


----------



## hakutaku

Some plans go cancelled, so I had a chill day instead! It's been super sunny and warm all day   My ASOS order arrived today, 3 days earlier than expected, and I'm happy everything I ordered fits right! I got a white zip up hoodie in size M because I wanted it oversized, but was low key concerned it wouldn't be big enough, but it's perfect!

Also had a chicken + falafel hummus wrap and then a bramley apple hot cross bun, and my mum bought me some lindt chocolate truffles as a present for Easter tomorrow! <3 She's making spam fried rice for dinner tonight too, so looking forward to that,, 

I've been getting into Pinterest recently and been having fun with that too lol. And I've been enjoying watching Sasaki to Miyano, it's such a cute anime!


----------



## BoundSys

Pos things so far:
- a stranger saw me w my hands full and proceeded to hold every door and help me w the elevator <3
- my brother offering support to me knowing I'm having a tough mental health week
- my cat. She is everything.
- my partner chatting w me a lil this morning kinda boosted my mood
- I found a game that cheers me up and seems to distract me from my struggles well- its v cute and called transformice. I go to it whenever ac doesn't feel quite engaging enough but ff14 feels overwhelming 
- I'm still happy we got some crumbs of my fav character in Genshin Impact (Venti)

v Cat v


----------



## QueenCobra

Tomorrow is my birthday but we're celebrating it today bc tomorrow is also Easter. Plus the weather is glorious today.


----------



## Autumn247

I got a package today from he guy I like, he got me this beautiful Sylveon necklace from the Pokémon Center website for an Easter gift, I love it so much!



Spoiler: Sylveon Pokemon Necklace


----------



## BakaRina

I got the Pokémon Legends Arceus yesterday and I've been enjoying it so far. And I managed to see Sonic 2 today at the movie theater and loved it. I can't wait to see it again soon.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I don't know. I guess I am happy that my health is improving but, other than that I got nothing else going on.


----------



## QueenCobra

QueenCobra said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday but we're celebrating it today bc tomorrow is also Easter. Plus the weather is glorious today.


Birthday update: A raccoon snuck into my yard during the cake time, and I'd like to think of it as a sign of good luck. (Maybe they like the song "Milkshake" too?)


----------



## vinnie

-Today is my grandmother's birthday, so I took her out to eat. The place we went to had a tomato hat they used for birthdays. My grandma looked miserable. It beats last year though. She got pied in the face for her birthday.
-There was an adorable little opossum on my back porch. My heart melts whenever I see them, so it made my day better. They're so misunderstood, so my heart goes out to them. 
-I finished two books from the Shadow Falls series. It's by far my favorite book series I've ever read.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got to take home a bunch of cookies from work because of the holiday. The cookies are amazing. I also got some delicious Oreo cupcakes.


Spoiler: cupcakesssss








⬥ I got out a little early from work! I’m looking forward to my day off tomorrow. 
⬥ I finally tried the new Starlight Coke. It’s better than I thought it would be! I really like it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

despite being awake for like 17 hours and feeling tremendously tired, today was great! I'm visiting my grandma (dads mom) and while she still unfortunately deadnames me a lot and uses the wrong pronouns bc she's quite conservative, idec cause I'm grateful for the time we can spend together (especially after losing my grandpa, my mom's dad, recently). we made pistachio pudding, sweet potato casserole, and pumpkin rolls for tomorrow, really excited for the roll especially! we're also going for breakfast at her church tomorrow and I'm sure it'll be great! 

I'm glad this egg hunt has been relatively stress free, I've been pretty tired today and being able to get a few hints from friends has been very helpful!

also did a bunch of new drawings in my sketchbook today and I'm very pleased with all of them


----------



## Stella-Io

I didn't feel like absolute garbage at work today! (I was 'sick' yesterday). Also there was FINALLY some help in my work area! It only took me being overworked and in pain for someone to do somethin :')

On a more positive note, I got to see 3 of my fav dogs at work today (I have many fav dogs, I am definitely playing favourites). The one is kind've a butt, but I melt when he puts his head on my lap, so precious. That's all he wants to do, sit there with his head on me. When I dry him off he hovers his head above my leg lookin at me, waiting for my to tap my leg so he can lay there.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I still have two more days off.
- The weather was beautiful and warm again today.
- I've started to see some of the first caterpillars around the house.
- My dogwood tree is in full bloom and looks so pretty.
- We ordered pizza for the weekend and it was delicious.
- I'm up to 7 eggs found so far in the Egg Hunt and I feel pretty good about 3 of my puzzle guesses. I'm trying to do my best solo except for the community clues. I can always reach out for help later if I really need it, but I love the satisfaction of figuring out the clue and finding the egg on my own.


----------



## TheDuke55

Despite being sick, I worked on my gardens after work and managed to set aside some time to exercise. I also have off tomorrow, so I'm going to sleep for however long I feel like.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm having a good cry because I finally realized after various things recently how great of a person I am.  I've fought for so long working towards what I'm trying to achieve and I continue to fight, but a lot of the time I forget to value myself properly and I'm too hard on myself to the point where it's not healthy.

But I finally respect myself more now and feel like I've gained back the confidence I lost years ago.  And now that I know what it feels like I'll continue to keep it within me and let myself grow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another good day, another post!

I played Gran Turismo 7 and finally acquired a *1992 Honda NSX Type R!* For additional context, there are many cars in the used car dealership that get cycled out and can only be obtained from there. This is one of them. Anyway, I went ahead to do some modifications both performance-wise and appearance-wise. The livery I made from GT Sport got imported too and applied it right away (with a few retouches)! The NSX already sounds great and installing a racing exhaust gives it a little extra spice. In fact, I spent a couple of minutes stopped inside a tunnel just revving the engine.  If I ever see this car in real life someday, that would make me very happy.



Spoiler: Image of the NSX Type R









I took a shot at trying to solve a couple of egg clues. I was very happy to find egg #2 on my own even though the clue can be worked together as a community. Moreover, I somehow managed to get egg #4 after answering the puzzle correctly! My brain is usually not great at solving clues, so I'm taking this as a small victory for myself. 
I played Metroid Dread and made more progress in the game! There have been numerous times when an EMMI tried to find me resulting in having to chicken out of the area to avoid getting caught. One time as I was sneaking through with the cloaking device, it literally walked past me while I was hanging onto the wall. The HD rumble made my heart race more when it got near lol. Thankfully, it didn't catch me and managed to absolutely destroy it later, acquiring a new ability!
I went on an evening car stroll with my mother and sister. The roads were open for the most part and it felt good while listening to relaxing music.
I finished shading my drawing! I even took the opportunity to experiment with a few things. Recently, I've come up with a great idea. After trying things out in Inkscape to see what works and what doesn't, I feel like it would make my small project even better!


----------



## xara

i’m so exhausted that i can barely string sentences together (pls insomnia let me sleep tonight lol), but i had another pretty good day today! 

♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ cuddled with alize, and she even kissed my nose. 
♡ got high.
♡ i’m doing fairly well in the tbt egg hunt!! i have all clues + puzzle guesses done and accounted for (except for 6,, 6 is a *******), i got the answer to egg #4 right, and i’ve been able to help several people find eggs as well! i’m gonna be completely wiped out by monday, but i’m enjoying myself and i’m really glad i’ve been able to help others. feels good to be useful for a change. :’)
♡ did some self-care.



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> - this is technically yesterday but I finished sewing this tote bag for myself and I love it, it's a neapolitan ice cream bag! my mom loves it too which is great because she's super picky about bags
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bagggg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437596
> ignore my messy desk please
> View attachment 437597View attachment 437598View attachment 437599


THAT’S SO CUTE, MILLY OMG?? i’m obsessed with the lil strawberry zipper, and the strawberry pattern on the inside of the pouch/pocket (i’m sleepy and word is alluding me, forgive me lmao) is so, so cute!! i love it. 



BoundSys said:


> v Cat v
> 
> View attachment 437672


awhh, the nose boop !!! your cat is so gorgeous; i absolutely love her eyes! i hope next week is better for you and that you feel better soon. 



Autumn247 said:


> I got a package today from he guy I like, he got me this beautiful Sylveon necklace from the Pokémon Center website for an Easter gift, I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sylveon Pokemon Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437691


not a pokémon fan, but that’s genuinely so pretty!! i bet it looks awesome on you. it was super sweet of your guy to buy it for you! <3


----------



## Merielle

I am tired, brain very tired, but still pretty happy about some things!!
☾ I slept straight through the night last night without waking up!  That's the first time in the past five days, and it was really starting to wear on me, so I'm really glad. ;u;
☾ I'm still doing really well in the egg hunt, especially thanks to xara and my DM group!!  I also got yesterday's puzzle correct, which was a big relief because I started overthinking it after I submitted my answer. ^^; I've gotten to help out a few other people as well!
☾ I claimed the very first Paradise Planning Easter Egg!  It was the main egg I was after, so I'm really happy to have it!


----------



## S.J.

Just finished Sunday Easter lunch with the family!  It was super nice outside, and the weather was almost perfect (a tiny bit of rain). 



xara said:


> i’m so exhausted that i can barely string sentences together (pls insomnia let me sleep tonight lol), but i had another pretty good day today!
> 
> ♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
> ♡ cuddled with alize, and she even kissed my nose.
> ♡ got high.
> ♡ i’m doing fairly well in the tbt egg hunt!! i have all clues + puzzle guesses done and accounted for (except for 6,, 6 is a *******), i got the answer to egg #4 right, and i’ve been able to help several people find eggs as well! i’m gonna be completely wiped out by monday, but i’m enjoying myself and i’m really glad i’ve been able to help others. feels good to be useful for a change. :’)
> 
> 
> THAT’S SO CUTE, MILLY OMG?? i’m obsessed with the lil strawberry zipper, and the strawberry pattern on the inside of the pouch/pocket (i’m sleepy and word is alluding me, forgive me lmao) is so, so cute!! i love it.
> 
> 
> awhh, the nose boop !!! your cat is so gorgeous; i absolutely love her eyes! i hope next week is better for you and that you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> not a pokémon fan, but that’s genuinely so pretty!! i bet it looks awesome on you. it was super sweet of your guy to buy it for you! <3



I have seen you helping so many people and offering your help! It is so lovely of you!  I am attempting to do as many of the clues as I can by myself, but probably expect a PM from me by tomorrow if that's ok.


----------



## DaisyFan

Happy Easter everyone! Here is one thing that I’m excited about. My favorite group, BTS, will have a comeback soon! OMG aaahhhh!


----------



## Autumn247

xara said:


> not a pokémon fan, but that’s genuinely so pretty!! i bet it looks awesome on you. it was super sweet of your guy to buy it for you! <3



Thank you, he is a very sweet guy  


So here's some big news, my sister has a 13 year old cat she is unable to keep anymore, due to unforeseen circumstances she is moving to a place that doesn't allow any pets, she was looking for a home for her and I offered to take her, I couldn't let anyone else take her, I would have been sad if I would never have been able to see her again, she's an amazing and sweet little kitty, and I'm so happy to be getting her and keeping her in the family.  My 6 month old cat Miss Mustachio is getting a big sister soon, here's a pic of Maybelle, she's a beautiful tortie


----------



## FoxFeathers

A coworker gave me a pair of boots I said I liked (they fit!!!) 
And I have the ability to rest today as I feel a bit under the weather. So I'm chilling out redoing my island and playing other games.


----------



## hakutaku

My dad got me a box of chocolates for Easter today


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I had a nice conversation this morning with my favorite person and helped her a bit when I stopped in at work. I ordered food and they were open on the holiday. I was having a crappy night and she cheered me up.
⬥ I found some soda at a Family Dollar to sell on Ebay. I’m confident I’ll be able to profit from it because of recent sales. 


Spoiler: the drinks, if anyone’s wondering









⬥ I’m going to see Keagan tomorrow morning. I’m excited to see my dog, even if I have to wake up at 11:00 AM to do so, lmao.
⬥ I love the fit of my new Coyotes reverse retro shirt. I’m sitting down in the picture, but you get the point. I like how big the logo is on the shirt.



Spoiler: the shirt


----------



## Franny

it's so lame to get excited over, but i placed a huge bath and body works order friday and a shipping label was made. and today they have a sale on all their body mists. score <3


----------



## vinnie

-My best friend got me the other Edward Scissorhands Funko Pop I really wanted. I have the one with him in his original outfit, and I really wanted the one with him in dress clothes. I couldn't find it anywhere. I looked high and low. Somehow, he managed to seek one out for me. It was so sweet of him. Honestly, I cried when he handed it to me. I love Edward Scissorhands so much, so it made me extremely happy. 
-My mother got me an Easter basket. It was mainly candy with a card full of money. Sadly, I'm too old for the little Easter toys and stuffed animals. </3
-I made a huge cake to take to my family's dinner tonight. It took forever, but it's really pretty. It's a vanilla cake with white whipped frosting. I decorated turquoise, yellow, and light pink roses along the sides. I'm excited to show everyone!
-I was able to buy the other egg I really wanted. I only wanted the Junimo and fossil egg, so I'm very happy that I was able to get them both!


----------



## Coach

I have tomorrow off for bank holiday Monday, and my sister is bringing her new kittens round! So excited to see them.
Pokemon center released a new plush of one of my favourites, trubbish, so I am excited for that to arrive.
I made good progress on the Spongebob game I got on PS+ today, lots of cute references in it so far


----------



## TheDuke55

I slept most of the day away because I am sick, but I feel pretty well rested despite also feeling weak lol.


VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't know. I guess I am happy that my health is improving but, other than that I got nothing else going on.


Hey that's still something to be happy about. Bettering ourselves is always a admirable goal.

@Autumn247 That's great that you're making sure that your sister's cat has a good home. It might take a while for her to adjust to her new environment, but I'm sure she will fit right in and feel loved! She's very pretty.

@xara I hope you were able to get a good nights rest. And if not, I hope it comes tonight or sometime soon! I find if I am having trouble sleeping, having a room that is completely void of light helps. I had to use some electrical tape to hide little lights here or there on appliances. It doesn't look too bad. Or I sewed felt together to make a pocket to slip through my router which is also in the room where I sleep and tends to blink a lot and is super noticeable in the dark. Probably won't help in your case, but since I have to go to bed early and wake up early, I tend to try to fix anything that could happen to keep me up. I hope you feel better!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had yet another good restful night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow too.
- I gave my dog an Easter treat that he enjoyed and then he snuggled with me on the couch.
- I earned a few more eggs on my own and then got some help from the lovely people on this forum, so I now have enough currency for the two eggs I want the most. Just have to wait on a restock of the Spring Bloom Egg.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Thanks to my DM group, I made it through the egg hunt clues! (Minus the dread #6 and unconfirmed puzzle answers, ofc.) I'm really glad for the help, and glad I could be of help! ^^
☾ I got some money for Easter, so I pre-ordered myself some merch I'd been looking at for a couple days now!  I've still got some left over that I'm holding onto for now as well.
☾ Found a new piece of official art of one of my faves, too!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I finally got chocolate after wanting some for months and not being able to get some
- My little sister made me a frog Easter egg(it's a green Easter egg with a frog sticker on it with jellybeans inside) It always makes me smile seeing people making me happy with frog stuff since the majority of people who know me know my favorite animal is frogs.
- With the help of my group I got enough clues to afford a Junimo Easter Egg which I gave to lana. for 1,350 TBT but she was super generous and surprised me by gifting me 1,400 TBT instead wishing me luck getting my dream collectiable ice cream swirl, then with a bit over 1.5k I go update my thread feeling confident I'll get one soon, sure enough less then an hour later Firesquids offers to sell me theirs and for even a teeny tiny bit less then my maximum offer, so with lana's and firesquids's generosity I managed to get my dream collectiable for Easter, it almost feels like a dream but it's real! I'm even happier it looks better in my lineup then I was expecting. 
- It made me happy seeing I noticed everyone on TBT is especially nice today maybe for Easter or maybe everyone just is in a good mood today.
- Had two really sweet customers at my shop today, this is the first time I ever received a compliment from someone saying they like my island ever, even though my island isn't finished yet but it's like 80% done and there was some junk lying around my customer told me they like my island's theme, I'm currently trying out a Kidcore theme(don't judge) but it's my own personal spin on things. The other customer I had, oh their just the sweetest thing, so patient and delightful, I loved seeing their positive vibes on my island and seeing how happy they were with their order.
- Probably gonna either go have fun looking on Pinterest and pinning more stuff to my boards or go draw the art I promised Firesquids as part of my deal for the ice cream swirl. I wonder if lana. will let me make her free art of her OC/Rep(?) as a token of my appreciate for helping me get ice cream swirl I never would have been able to have enough if she hadn't have given me that extra 50 TBT.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just finished seeing the diabetic nurse and they told me that I can stop taking insulin since my blood sugar levels are stable but they will still want me to monitor my blood sugar. 

I feel so revieled.


----------



## Franny

BATH AND BODY WORKS ORDER ARRIVED !!!!!!


----------



## BoundSys

- my friend is my friend again 
- I survived lunch w my family and the food was good
- got to have a ventfest with my sister bc my mom took forever to show up. It was nice and made me feel validated. It has been forever since I felt close to my sis like that
- Easter chocolate <3
- I got to spend a bit of time with my partner's sibling and his partner which was rlly cool and smth I've been wanting to do
- might get to play acnh with my niece!


----------



## xara

i hope everyone had a good easter yesterday! i was too drained to post last night, but i had a fairly good day myself haha. 

♡ continued to do well with tbt’s egg hunt! thanks to some of my lovely friends, i’ve officially found all the eggs (except for #6) and solved all the puzzles (except for #28,, got that one wrong lol)! i also helped a few more people find eggs as well, which made me happy. 
♡ finally earned enough egg currency to buy a lettuce spring bloom egg (i was the first person to do so, too!) and a ladybug egg! @Venti was also kind enough to sell me a junimo egg (thank you again!)! if i got puzzles #20 and #24 right, i’ll be able to buy my paradise planning egg next, and then i’ll just need to buy a fossil egg to complete my lineup idea! 
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ did some self-care. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit. 
♡ received my midterm grade for one of my classes, and i’m doing really well! i also found out how i did on the assignment i was struggling with a few weeks ago, and i got 36/40 marks on it!!!



Autumn247 said:


> So here's some big news, my sister has a 13 year old cat she is unable to keep anymore, due to unforeseen circumstances she is moving to a place that doesn't allow any pets, she was looking for a home for her and I offered to take her, I couldn't let anyone else take her, I would have been sad if I would never have been able to see her again, she's an amazing and sweet little kitty, and I'm so happy to be getting her and keeping her in the family.  My 6 month old cat Miss Mustachio is getting a big sister soon, here's a pic of Maybelle, she's a beautiful tortie


oh, maybelle is absolutely gorgeous!! it’s great that you’re bringing her in and keeping her in the family. i just know miss mustachio is gonna be the best little sister to her! 



TheDuke55 said:


> @xara I hope you were able to get a good nights rest. And if not, I hope it comes tonight or sometime soon! I find if I am having trouble sleeping, having a room that is completely void of light helps. I had to use some electrical tape to hide little lights here or there on appliances. It doesn't look too bad. Or I sewed felt together to make a pocket to slip through my router which is also in the room where I sleep and tends to blink a lot and is super noticeable in the dark. Probably won't help in your case, but since I have to go to bed early and wake up early, I tend to try to fix anything that could happen to keep me up. I hope you feel better!


thank you! i think it was just the excitement of the egg hunt + my anxiety over some situations that was keeping me up, but i’ve slept much better the past two nights! i’m sorry to hear that you’re sick, though; i hope you feel better! 



BrokenSanity said:


> I managed to get my dream collectiable for Easter, it almost feels like a dream but it's real! I'm even happier it looks better in my lineup then I was expecting.


congratulations on finally getting your ice cream swirl collectible!! it looks lovely in your lineup; a nice lil splash of colour to contrast the dark and pale backgrounds of the candy and cake collectibles! ☺



VanitasFan26 said:


> I just finished seeing the diabetic nurse and they told me that I can stop taking insulin since my blood sugar levels are stable but they will still want me to monitor my blood sugar.
> 
> I feel so revieled.


that’s fantastic news! i’m so happy for you.


----------



## Gene.

-I had a bunch of super kind friends wish me a happy birthday!
-I got the eggies I really wanted from the Easter Event!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got $50 in addition to a bunch of candy and gift cards for Easter.  I don’t celebrate it, but I hope everyone else had a wonderful holiday. 
⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and shared my lunch with him. My dad saw him yesterday and said Keagan was glancing around, looking for me. Apparently, he waited at the bottom of the steps for a few hours. I love this dog.
⬥ I have off on Friday this week, so I do work on Tuesday (my normal day off) instead. I’m neutral about it because I do like the people more on Friday, Tuesday is going to be _a lot _slower with less people. 
⬥ I slept very well last night so I’m well refreshed, even after waking up early and knowing I have to go into work in two hours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

went to the store earlier to get a few things and my bug's odometer finally hit 120k miles! when I got this car 3 years ago I think it had like 113k-114k on it so I've driven a decent amount 

also totally random but I briefly stopped at Goodwill to look at the plushies and pick up a job application, and I saw this there. idk what in the world it's for (I'm thinking prob one of those Mario Kart hot wheels tracks) but I couldn't help but smile when I saw it 


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

@michealsmells SENT ME A SPRING BLOOM EGG FOR FREE!!! THANK YOUU SO MUCHIE I COULDNT GET ONE AND I HAVE BEEN SO BUSY TODAY BUT YOU GAVE ME ONEE. THANK YOUUU SO SO SO MUCH FOR YOUR KINDNESS AND GENEROSITY IM GOING TO CRY


----------



## TheDuke55

Work has been pretty brutal, but now that the holiday is over things are settling down somewhat. So now I'm going to use that time to get back into NH and just see where it takes me.


VanitasFan26 said:


> I just finished seeing the diabetic nurse and they told me that I can stop taking insulin since my blood sugar levels are stable but they will still want me to monitor my blood sugar.
> 
> I feel so revieled.


That's awesome dude! That's really good to hear.

@xara Way to go with your school work/grades. I know it's been hard for you, but I'm glad that you stood your ground and pulled through and with great scores to boot. Good job!


----------



## LadyDestani

I haven't been feeling the best mentally today, but I am happy that I slept well again last night and didn't have to work today. My dog also spent a lot of time cuddling with me today and I'm always happy about that.


----------



## Midoriya

Haven't posted in a few days, so I'll post what made me happy over the past several days.

- Had a nice Easter dinner with my family yesterday.
- We got a third cat who's adorably sweet and cute.
- I'm doing well at work.
- The TBT egg hunt was fun.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks managed to beat the Utah Jazz WITHOUT Luka Doncic, 110-104 and even the series at 1-1.  Jalen Brunson had a career-high 41 points!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> Haven't posted in a few days, so I'll post what made me happy over the past several days.
> 
> - Had a nice Easter dinner with my family yesterday.
> - We got a third cat who's adorably sweet and cute.
> - I'm doing well at work.
> - The TBT egg hunt was fun.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks managed to beat the Utah Jazz WITHOUT Luka Doncic, 110-104 and even the series at 1-1.  Jalen Brunson had a career-high 41 points!


OH MAN that is SO great to hear!! I hadn’t had a chance to check on it yet!! Fingers crossed for the rest of the series!!


----------



## vinnie

-Got to spend time with my partner for his birthday. We went out to eat at Applebees. Wayyy overpriced imo.
-Went to the public library and got some new books. I'm thinking of applying for a job there. Everyone knows me so well since I've been going ever since fifth grade. I love the atmosphere of the place, so I'm debating it.
-Cleaned up my house a bit.
-Got a free Splat Egg from the amazing @/Mr.Keroppi! It made me super happy!


----------



## aericell

we’re on block schedule this week for testing and i had a rough day with today’s classes but right afterschool some of my kids that didnt see me today came by to say hi  my day instantly got better


----------



## meo

Got my first pair of crocs lol...never thought I'd be into them but pregnancy and third trimester swelling has turned me
Husband got me an apatosaur tea infuser but he's really just a desk mascot now cuz he's too cute
Got to eat sushi, ramen, and fried squid today - yum!
Husband got a new DVD player (old one apparently didn't fair well in the move) so we can commence our Legend of the Condor Heroes marathon


----------



## _Rainy_

Mr_Keroppi said:


> @michealsmells SENT ME A SPRING BLOOM EGG FOR FREE!!! THANK YOUU SO MUCHIE I COULDNT GET ONE AND I HAVE BEEN SO BUSY TODAY BUT YOU GAVE ME ONEE. THANK YOUUU SO SO SO MUCH FOR YOUR KINDNESS AND GENEROSITY IM GOING TO CRY


I’m glad you got some lettuce for your snow bunny. It looked hungry


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

_Rainy_ said:


> I’m glad you got some lettuce for your snow bunny. It looked hungry


YESS LOL LETTUCE  EGG


----------



## xara

quick lil post before my meds kick in and i get sleepy lol, but i had a fairly decent day! bummed that the egg hunt + easter long weekend is over, but i still have the next week off from school to recover from my wisdom teeth removal coming up, so... 

♡ cuddled with alize. 


Spoiler: baby being baby







♡ entered a giveaway.
♡ got high. this’ll be the last time for a while since i won’t be able to smoke until after i’ve recovered from the dental stuff, so i made sure to enjoy it lol.
♡ finally found egg #6 in the egg hunt thanks to the awesome @/skweegee posting the answer, and got puzzles #20 and #24 right! i also earned enough egg currency to buy a paradise planning egg, bought a fossil egg from @/Ori (thank you again!), and completed my 2022 egg hunt lineup!! i love how bright it is. 
♡ did an animal crossing trade.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ my apartment’s superintendent came by to fix the light in my kitchen while my parents were out, which i was nervous would happen, but i handled it well! my anxiety didn’t get the best of me too much (probably because i was high lmao), and he was polite + fixed the problem in less than 5 mins, so it wasn’t a big deal at all! i’m still proud of myself for managing it, though. :’)


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I got a lot of help with the egg hunt from @/amemome. I was able to pick up two Splat Eggs, along with a Fossil Egg.
⬥ I’m starting at work a little early tomorrow. The new person is struggling with her job and she’s finished with her shift at 2:00 PM. I’m coming in early so I don’t get buried with things that aren’t done.
⬥ A package I ordered was finally shipped. I think there was a slight delay due to the holidays, but it is estimated to be here on Friday, which is a good day for it to arrive for me. I’m just glad it shipped because I was getting a little worried, honestly.
⬥ I was able to talk to my favorite person tonight and battle with her, as well. I’m amazed and surprised at how well things are going with her.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Happy to have participated in the egg hunt, despite being pretty bad at it this year 

Happy my dog didn’t throw up her medicine today, and seems to be getting better after her dental surgery

Happy I made a fun little Easter celebration for my daughter yesterday

Happy to be feeling more ready to balance my hobbies and responsibilities (and even trying to play acnh again without it becoming the only thing I do)

It’s a bit hard to be positive these days with the world being what it is so I’m working on being happy about how much I have to be happy about


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> quick lil post before my meds kick in and i get sleepy lol, but i had a fairly decent day! bummed that the egg hunt + easter long weekend is over, but i still have the next week off from school to recover from my wisdom teeth removal coming up, so...
> 
> ♡ cuddled with alize.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: baby being baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438174
> 
> 
> ♡ entered a giveaway.
> ♡ got high. this’ll be the last time for a while since i won’t be able to smoke until after i’ve recovered from the dental stuff, so i made sure to enjoy it lol.
> ♡ finally found egg #6 in the egg hunt thanks to the awesome @/skweegee posting the answer, and got puzzles #20 and #24 right! i also earned enough egg currency to buy a paradise planning egg, bought a fossil egg from @/Ori (thank you again!), and completed my 2022 egg hunt lineup!! i love how bright it is.
> ♡ did an animal crossing trade.
> ♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
> ♡ did some self-care.
> ♡ my apartment’s superintendent came by to fix the light in my kitchen while my parents were out, which i was nervous would happen, but i handled it well! my anxiety didn’t get the best of me too much (probably because i was high lmao), and he was polite + fixed the problem in less than 5 mins, so it wasn’t a big deal at all! i’m still proud of myself for managing it, though. :’)



please boop her nosie for me .

Today was not the greatest for me due to depression and finding out my mom has covid thanks to my dad, but there were still some things that made me happy .

The egg hunt definitely helped boost up my mood. I had a lot of fun and really liked the changes, though I  still got myself a little stressed . I enjoyed seeing some of the banter from the staff .

I got all the collectibles that I wanted the most and may have enough for an extra one or two .

Happy to see @WaileaNoRei back .

My kittens made me happy just being kittens — playful and mischievous . I love them so much!


----------



## Merielle

I did some slightly-belated egg-decorating with my mom today!  We kept it lowkey this year and went with a Fall Guys theme and made little bean eggs—most came out pretty wonky, but they're all kinda cute!


----------



## TurnipBell20

Technically these things didn’t happen today, but I am still happy about them today, soo … 

Last Friday I spent the evening and night with a couple of friends. 

Saturday I met some friends on Zoom and after that went for a walk in a park with my mom. 

Sunday I met some friends in person again. We ate icecream.

And yesterday I went to a market with my mom. I bought some vintage tin signs that I am really happy with (1x Corvette and 2x VW Bulli). After that we went for a walk on a graveyard.


----------



## Franny

i got spring bloom egg! i got one in a trade and one from the shop, thats pretty exciting.

i also ordered some sushi today that im very excited to try, it's from a place i've not ordered from that has _amazing _reviews. hopefully this is finally the place to replace my old spot!

update: it's good but not good enough


----------



## Hat'

I went to my mom's garage to set up a studio and started recording after years of wanting to sing! I'm really happy that I finally set everything up after all this time. I sang and I'm really happy with the result, sadly it was really cold and made my chest tense which was not good so I didn't stay too much. I'll try to come up with a solution for next time.


----------



## hakutaku

Successfully paid the deposit for an overseas trip I was hoping to go on with my university! Can't believe I'm actually going, I've not had a holiday outside my country since before the pandemic   There was a limited number of people who could go, and high demand for the trip, so I'm super happy I managed to book my place

I also made some plans with one of my friends to meet up for food on Thursday, it'll be good to see her again. I'm also seeing another friend tomorrow for Starbucks, and will try and get some work done at the library beforehand since I desperately need to start work on my coursework due next month (2 essays and a PowerPoint presentation   )


----------



## Alienfish

Found some dvds in a second hand store today, with some seasons of my fave tv series (it's rather rare to come across even on used sites I think cause they basically printed all 20 seasons some years ago and never cared to restock or reprint so i'm overly happy aha)


----------



## BoundSys

I got my first lily of the valley in ac!! It's a lil weird bc I still have a 4* rating? But it still makes me really happy to have!

I also learned I can use the beautiful town ordinance to fill my town with flowers as it would be in my dreams. I'm v happy to have learned this bc I've been struggling to get my hybrids haha.

I'm honestly grateful for this thread too. Smth I've needed to do is focus more on the positives and coming here is a nice excuse to do that and take a sheak peak on other people's day. The vibes are very nice.

I'll be getting Marshal soon too which I'm looking forward to!!


----------



## skweegee

I received the email saying that my Steam Deck reservation was ready and I could order it! I actually received the email yesterday but didn't see it until now, but I placed my order and am just waiting for it to ship. Can't wait for it to get here!

The two plushes I ordered also arrived today! The shop is located overseas and the last time I ordered from them it took a month for my order to clear customs and make it to the US, but this order made it here in just a couple weeks! The problem now is just finding room for them...



Spoiler: too many plushes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

☆ took a shower this morning after feeling too tired/exhausted to do so for a few days  
☆ got most of the dishes washed today!
☆ got some more tiles taken out of the floor in the living room.
☆ I'm broadening my job search, the library in the city south of here had a position open but applications closed on the 15th, so I'm considering looking at other libraries. I loved my old library job and I would love to work in a library again.
☆ I'm really happy with my collectible lineup right now 
☆ hoping to spend my evening either working on a drawing or playing Mario Party Superstars, or perhaps (finally) recording a new video for my playthrough of SM64 Chaos Edition!
☆ got to trade my fossil egg to Holla in exchange for a sakura egg, I sold my old one a long time ago so I'm glad to have another one!
☆ another day of just living life and putting no stress or unnecessary pressure on myself~


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ My friend bought me a box of Pocky and a bag of Doritos at school today!
♡ Another friend got me a Drumstick (the ice cream)!
♡ I gifted someone a Splat Easter Egg and I feel really good about it!
♡ I made a Wattpad account! ^^


----------



## Autumn247

I got an eye exam yesterday and picked out new glasses frames, they should be ready to pick up in about a week, I'm very excited to get them because my glasses broke a couple months ago and my prescription was way outdated too so I definitely needed a new exam anyway (my old glasses were from a prescription about 4 years ago).  My prescription strength didn't change much, he said it just got a tiny bit stronger, so things should be clearer (I'm nearsighted)
I had a good appointment with my therapist today, we talked about some things regarding my panic attacks/paranoia and how some of it could be connected a bit to some medical trauma I experienced several years ago, which makes sense
My apartment building is having an Easter dinner tomorrow (it was delayed a couple times due to some reasons so that's why it didn't happen on or before Easter) Hopefully there's some good food


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I ate some popcorn! ^^
♡ I got the Spring Bloom Egg, thanks to @BrokenSanity for telling me it was in stock! <3
♡ I forgot to mention it, but today is the 1-year anniverssary of me creating my NL town and it's also Pietro's birthday, aka one of my favorite AC villagers!


----------



## King koopa

❤Yesterday I got mario party island tour from my local gamestop.(which I'm surprised they had lol) At first I thought it wouldn't work as I had to return puzzle dragons Z+puzzle dragons: super mario edition because it liked to crash a lot, rendering it basically unplayable after 5 minutes after starting it up. Well to my surprise, it works! It was pre-owned, and the original owner unlocked all the boards and stuff, but I had fun playing it for an hour.

Starting working on some more art! This will probably cut into tommorrow as I already finished a big piece, and I'm tired lol.

Speaking of art:



I finished this in about 6 hours (with breaks in between of course) and I'm proud of it  This is miko, one of my newer ocs who is a red panda/lion hybrid! (for those who don't know who he is yet)

 While I was trying to get white birdo from the pipe in mario kart tour, I got this instead:


Still happy though, as I've been wanting cowboy Wario for a while and now I finally have him!

 I got to play splatoon with some of my old friends from middle school! Honestly it was pretty fun, despite me getting splatted a lot from being rusty from not playing for almost 2 years lol

 Got some good advice from my friends @SpaceTokki77 and @Seastar about the junimo egg for Kirbyz! (Thanks again guys!)


----------



## vinnie

-Got to chill and take a break from exams today. It was much needed. 
-I had tacos for dinner tonight. They were delicious.
-I had to go grocery shopping earlier, but it wasn't too crowded for once. 
-I bought yet another Starlight coke. Honestly, it's the only coke flavor that I like.
-Read books 3-4 of the Shadow Falls series. It's my favorite book series I've ever read.
-My aunt from New Hampshire came down for a visit. She's staying all week, so that's exciting. I really wish my cousins would come with her since I haven't seen them in about 5 years. I've talked to them on Instagram, but I really want to see them in person.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't been able to post here because of the TBT egg hunt that happened over the past few days and some irl stuff. Now that it's wrapped up, I can post on here again.

I got myself the Spring Bloom Egg (or what xara calls it, the lettuce egg LOL)! But I gotta give credit to @Venti and the TBT community for working together and being able to find the hidden eggs in the first place! Otherwise, I wouldn't have this collectible at all. Most importantly, I'm happy that we were able to find that dreaded egg #6. I think it's safe to say that we all be smiling like Daniel Ricciardo right now.  I hope everyone gets the eggs they want in the coming days.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and apparently completed the 'story' yesterday. After that, it opened up more race events with a particular one paying out over 500k for the win. However, with the clean race bonus combined with the settings glitch allowing me to use an OP car despite the restrictions, I was able to rake in over 800k in under 20 minutes! Do the math and it's over 2 million per hour. It's opened up more opportunities to buy various cars and take them for a test drive in time trials without burning through my virtual money so quickly. I definitely didn't try to roll over a *2022 Genesis G70* out of boredom lol. That settings glitch is definitely gonna get patched which is why I'm capitalizing on it now.
I played Metroid Dread and gained more powerups! Alas, an EMMI finally caught me not once, but a few times haha. On the other times I've been successful sneaking by, I was on edge where it was scanning the tiny area I was hiding in while using the cloaking device. I'm definitely gonna kick its butt very soon as payback.



Spoiler: Gameplay spoilers



If you thought an EMMI running towards you wasn't terrifying enough, wait until you encounter the yellow one. Whether it'll investigate the noise or see me, the yellow EMMI will run _extremely quick_. Upon seeing the cutscene encounter, I knew that I wouldn't be able to outrun it on raw speed alone.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was sunny today. Way too cold all of a sudden, but at least it was sunny after raining nearly all day yesterday.
- I had a stressful work day, but I was able to put it behind me after I logged out and I know that the rest of the week should be easier because of everything I completed today.
- My sister-in-law brought the kids into town for spring break. At first, this stressed me out because she gave me her typical 24 hours notice (she doesn't stay with us, but I still have to upend my whole schedule to fit in time to see them), but I talked it over with my husband this afternoon and we came up with a plan that won't overwhelm me. We're going to meet them for dinner at a restaurant tomorrow and then see them again Friday evening when I get off work.
- I get to leave work early tomorrow for a massage therapy appointment.
- I had a nice phone call with my mom this evening. She sounded like she was in a good mood and there was no crisis going on. It feels like it's been over a year since we could just have a normal conversation.
- I finally caught a restock and got my Spring Bloom Egg! Plus I picked up the Ladybug Egg and the Fossil Egg. Those were all the eggs I was really interested in and I'm so grateful to everyone who offered me assistance with some of the clues so I could get them. I'm not going to name them all, but know that I definitely appreciated it. I'm enjoying my spring line-up right now!


----------



## cya

Happy because I ordered several packs of amiibo cards that should be delivered today, and I'll get to open them tonight after my evening shift!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played DQVIII for a little bit more today!  Haven't advanced the story much—was mainly just exploring and catching up on the photography sidequest, ehehe.
☾ Got a Luxio Sitting Cuties plush from my parents as a belated Easter gift!!  It's so adorable and I'm thrilled to have the whole evolutionary line now.
☾ I also spent the rest of my Easter money on some secondhand merch! ^^ Some of it should be arriving fairly soon too, and I'm especially excited since it's mostly of a favorite character of mine who I don't currently have any merch of.
☾ Finally got started reading volume 9 of _Durarara!!_ too.


----------



## moo_nieu

got an email back from my apartment complex about the lack of bathroom electricity finally so hopefully they actually schedule someone soon!

im really loving my white star fragment  im so happy i was able to trade for one. its gorgeous

i took my first call today for my job and it went really well! i was able to resolve the customers initial inquiry and i took the time to check out their plan and found out we could up them to a higher plan for $10 extra a month (making my company extra money) and saving the customer money because the new plan included a streaming bundle so they could cancel that service they were paying for separately! and it reflects back well on me for promotions and bonuses :3 win, win, win! the best i could hope for really. i did run into some roadblocks and was freaking out on the side trying to chat with my peers and support coaches for help, but i think i did a good job in managing the time and keeping the customer satisfied and i got praised by my supervisor for making that plan upgrade!

also today has been the first day ive felt more normal and content since everything happened. i know i will still be dealing with everything in waves as i heal over time but today was the first day i didnt feel mostly negativity. its been really refreshing

its also my weekend now! i ordered some stuff off amazon to decorate the apartment with and make it feel more homey to me and my standing lamps already arrived! everything else should be here tomorrow ^u^ got some cool tapestries and some bed sheets and a giant blanket and a new tv for when the current one gets removed at some point in the future. also some stuff for the kitchen! i think tomorrow will be a good day too because im already happy thinking about it.

ive been talking to a lot of nice and supportive people lately and my friends have been such a rock. feeling really grateful for those people in my life. i would be so lost without them.

also im excited for the raise im getting at the start of next month! moving up a whole dollar to $20/hr and its only been a month since i started so im really excited the company decided to just make their pay more competitive. i already had amazing benefits and i just work from home so its hard to believe that i actually landed this job after fighting so hard for jobs that offered soooo much less its actually depressing to think about. considering moving into tech support or maybe staying in my current role for a year and then applying to be a support coach. the training environment has been so fun. its almost sad to leave it and start taking calls full time soon but i know i was hired to actually work and not just meme in the chat with my work pals xD plus we will still be able to meme in the chat, just not as nonstop haha

the weather was warm again today! if it stays warm for another week i think ill start buying some plants and seeds c: ive been looking forward to growing some herbs and vegetables and just having some happy house plants 

overall, good day.


----------



## xara

late night post since i was busy catching up on all the posts i’ve missed due to the egg hunt lol, but i had an alright day! i’m nervous about tomorrow as i’m finally getting my wisdom teeth out, though. wish me luck! 

♡ got 2x nook points in the NSO app.
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her head a bunch. 
♡ @/King Dorado was kind enough to send me a fossil egg as thanks for helping him during the egg hunt! i wasn’t expecting it at all, but it made my day. thank you again! :’D
♡ did some self-care.
♡ had pizza for dinner! i’ve been craving it for a few days, so i’m glad i finally got to have it since i won’t be able to eat solid food for a while after tomorrow haha. 
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ read a bunch of posts on tumblr that made me laugh!
♡ received my bonus egg currency for the egg hunt! i’m glad we’ll be able to do something with it in a couple days or so, since i don’t have enough to buy anything lol. 



moo_nieu said:


> snip


i always get so happy whenever you post in here. you deserve all the good days in the world. 



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I got myself the Spring Bloom Egg (or what xara calls it, the lettuce egg LOL)!


LMAO pls it literally looks like a head of lettuce to me, idk why.  congrats on the egg!


----------



## moo_nieu

xara said:


> i always get so happy whenever you post in here. you deserve all the good days in the world.


so do you!!!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I have two packages ready to be shipped out tomorrow morning. It’s nice to have them filled out. I used the last of my packing tape, though, so I’ll need to buy more of that. 
⬥ I am going to visit Keagan again tomorrow. I love seeing my dog. 
⬥ I have off work on Thursday and Friday, so I’ll be able to have relaxation time! 
⬥ I played a few online matches on Madden 22 on XBOX. 
⬥ I did a lot of cleaning today at work and got praised for my efforts.


----------



## kikotoot

Reminiscing about the intensity that was the baby mafia game setup by Shawo last summer 
Literally got goosebumps when I re-opened the thread for the first time today! It was an enveloping experience but I'm glad I got to be a part of it


----------



## Dunquixote

I feel a lot better than I was earlier. I had a really nice chat with @moo_nieu .

I just came up with something maybe better for my bottom lineup and another possible setup for the bottom, while keeping the top . May play around some more to see if I can come up with anything else. I am excited about this since my collectible collection is pretty small compared to everyone else’s .

My covid test came back negative  and more importantly (to me), my mom started feeling better today after she got some antibiotics and took them .

I got a really kind message from @jadetine in the mail along with the card i traded for. It really made my day .

I was able to help @LittleMissPanda with something and she gave me a return gift with a really sweet message even though she didn’t have to .

Got another funny picture of Spanky ☺; I was trying to take a picture of her sitting still looking at the camera but she kept cleaning herself lol.



Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity

Nothing specific that happened today made me happy just me remembering how before my pet African Dwarf Frog passed away a few years ago she would always ask for food by swimming to the top of her tank and clapping her hands for little frog pellets and how she gets my attention by swimming to the top where I can see her and every night when I was going to bed and passing by her aquarium she would get my attention by swimming to the top and she would swim up and down in place for me and then go swim inside her clam shell where she sleeps for the night, that literally melts my heart, it's the cutest freaking thing how she says good night to me and she sleeps inside her bed every night 
I'm glad even though I really miss her a lot she was a very healthy African dwarf frog living past the average lifespan of five years she nearly lived six, she was always very active and never showed any signs of physical poor health, I'm glad she never had to suffer pain like some of my other frogs did, she simply passed away from old age and I'm glad she a had a happy life.
I'm also glad I managed to capture a photo of her to remember her since I don't have photos of my other frogs, it's a very poor quality photo but it's better then nothing 



Spoiler: She swims to the top of her tank like this when she's happy








I don't know why thinking of this makes me happy, I just really love her a lot.

I'm really happy that one of my close friends in my friend group at school is a gigantic frog lover just like me and he has an adorable pet Pacman frog, I'm so happy he understands me so well when I talk to him about frogs and he loves it when animals have personalities and I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks frogs can have personalities. His Pacman frog really loves putting food in his mouth and will shriek if he isn't fed, he loves being flipped over and having his belly tickled, he has a pond that he doesn't want to swim in because he's too lazy 

I don't know it made my day better thinking about this and helped me feel more motivated today even if it's weird to be happy about this.


----------



## KittenNoir

Got an email that my Nintendo switch lite console and case will arrive in the next few days!!!!

 I’m so excited now I just have to transfer animal crossing and Stardew Valley from my old to my new one. 

I hope that’s easy


----------



## Autumn247

Dunquixote said:


> Got another funny picture of Spanky ☺; I was trying to take a picture of her sitting still looking at the camera but she kept cleaning herself lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438510



I'm glad your covid test came back negative, and you have an adorable kitty 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022



vinnie said:


> -I bought yet another Starlight coke. Honestly, it's the only coke flavor that I like.



I haven't tried that yet but I've seen it in the stores and it's got me curious, I wonder if I would like it, maybe I'll get one and try it out


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm all nice and toasty in my bed with my dog and kitten, it's been  uncomfortably cold in here the last few days so I'm enjoying this time (even though I should get up soon).

also watched some wholesome short videos on youtube and they've really brightened my mood <33


----------



## moonbyu

i got my report card back today and i just realized that I got way over the course median in 3 of my classes!! (this means that my average is higher than most of the other students in my classes) i just feel so awesome. i never imagined myself to be so good in class? im starting to feel like a braggart lol

i also started a new town in new leaf, i haven’t played it in a hot minute and i feel really nostalgic! very fun


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a great day yesterday and am having another great day today so far.
- I got off a call with my boss and they said I'm doing a really great job with everything.  Confidence +1.
- My partner and I were having fun joking around and have been sweet to each other.  Wouldn't trade for anyone!
- I'm going to martial arts practice tonight.
- Our new kitty, Pippy (who is a Hemingway cat), is warming up to me.
- I love my new profile picture/avatar.  I'm a venti-sized coffee!


----------



## hakutaku

- I met up with my friend today! I haven't seen her for a while since we're doing different courses atm, so it was great to see her.

- Got an iced americano, egg mayo sandwich, and cookies + cream brownie at Starbucks for lunch   

- Wore a new outfit and I'm super happy with how it looked, I was bothered about my cargo pants for a while (they're a little too big) but adding a belt really saved them and now I'm v pleased with how they fit

- I also did some work at the library, collecting peer-reviewed sources for my essay lol, I'm trying not to use too many articles this time since it was a criticism I received in my last essay   

- After I got home I had a hot bath then relaxed and watched some anime with tea and biscuits


----------



## Alienfish

Managed to fix all the rifts/holes in the linings of my coat (It's a 1960s vintage coat). Should probably have used the brighter green on the last few but it's not that anyone will see it unless they go peek inside it for some reason lmao.


----------



## Romaki

One more night til I see my bf.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I had a nice conversation with my father earlier!
♡ I got a lot of things done in Cat Game!
♡ I successfully managed to swallow a pill, which is a huge accomplishment for me! Usually I don't bother taking Tylenol or Advil because I am deathly terrified of swallowing pills, but my father managed to push me to do it! I think I'm feeling a bit better because of it.
♡ I organized my bookshelf! I showed my brother and he said that it looks the same as before, but it really doesn't. I had stacks of books all around it because I didn't even bother putting them back. But now I think it looks a lot nicer!


Spoiler: Pictures!


----------



## oak

I bought my cats a bag of catnip today for 420. They are greatly pleased.


----------



## Bluelady

*Went to my eye appointment. I’ll finally have new glasses after 4 years.

*Went to the store and updated my first aid kit and travel bag.


----------



## Autumn247

I won my apartment building's coloring contest, I got a $20 visa gift card for the prize  Below is the picture I colored 



Spoiler












My apartment building also had the Easter potluck today (it was supposed to be last week but got rescheduled to today) the food was really good

I bought 2 new games with the gift card I won.  Fable Anniversary for Xbox One, and God Eater 3 for PC (both were on sale for about $10 each)


----------



## BakaRina

I spent the day playing Pokemon Arceus and I'm halfway to finishing it. I also spent some of my time to read some of the books I've been reading and managed to finish one of them. I set up an appointment this weekend so that I can get the cracked teeth taken care of and can't wait to stop feeling this annoying pain I get sometimes. 

I got the complete series of Sonic Boom and I'm enjoying it quite a lot and I'm happy I got it this week. I've been getting back into the series slowly and I'm happy for that.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am happy that I'm on a strict diet and I am starting to discover Plant-Based Foods that are actually healthy. I had no idea this was a thing that exist but now my curiosity is interested.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I tried a new type of pie and it’s really good, despite me being neutral to caramel. It’s chocolate with peanut butter and caramel.  



Spoiler: warning: very delicious








⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and he barked as soon as he saw my dad’s car. I heard him barking half way down the road. He gets excited because he associates the car with seeing me. 
⬥ I have two days off in a row. I’m going to maybe play some video games, maybe watch some MHA, and relax a bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

discovering some new 90s country and I'm really enjoying it so far :3

also my newest drawing is going really well and I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Today I went to my last Georgia Milestones Assessment Test! FINALLY NO MORE 3 HOURS DRIVES TO A HOTEL THE PAST 3 DAYS HAVE MADE ME CAR SICK
My mother surprised me and because I did so good we went to Target!
At Target I got some candies and home essentials! I ALSO FOUND SOME AMIIBO CARDS IN STORES?!?!?!?!? WHEN DOES THAT EVER HAPPEN LIKE NEVER?!!?!!?!?!?!
Since the Hotel is in the same area as where my PoPo lives we visited her for an extra visit so I did not have to wait until Sunday to see her!!! SHE MADE US A YUMMY SALMON AND BROCCOLI DINNER!
I have now 100% completed my English Course and Science Course so only Social Studies and Math! I think a month and we are going to be on Summer Break!
The weather was super nice today!!!
THIS WEEK SO FAR HAS BEEN FAB! OTHER THAN THOSE 3 HOUR DRIVES TO THE HOTEL FOR MAH TESTSSSSSSS


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished a side-job today. I honestly didn't want to do it and I kind of dragged around going to get it done, but now they can get off of my case about it. Which sounds more like something I'd mention in the bothering thread, but it feels nice to have that weight off of me.

I also got some time in to exercise more and all of my rooms I designed in NH look great despite how small the siderooms are. I'm really happy with the results!


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I tried a new type of pie and it’s really good, despite me being neutral to caramel. It’s chocolate with peanut butter and caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: warning: very delicious
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438664
> 
> 
> ⬥ I saw Keagan this morning and he barked as soon as he saw my dad’s car. I heard him barking half way down the road. He gets excited because he associates the car with seeing me.
> ⬥ I have two days off in a row. I’m going to maybe play some video games, maybe watch some MHA, and relax a bit.



Yo, where is the double love react?  That pie looks DELICIOUS and totally like something I'm craving right now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Even though it was kind of cold in the morning, it warmed up later and the weather was quite nice the rest of the afternoon and evening.
- I went into the office again today and my dog handled it much better! He has separation anxiety, so this transition is difficult for him but he's slowly adjusting.
- When I got home, seeing my dog so excited to see me made me really happy. He's such a cutie!
- I had a good session with my massage therapist today. Not only did she help with my pain, but we talked about creating boundaries and advocating more for myself.
- I had a really good veggie stromboli for dinner and I only ate half so I have leftovers for tomorrow.
- I got to see my niece and nephews! I haven't seen them since Thanksgiving and they've grown so much.
- I took the first step in setting boundaries with my in-laws and left after just 2 hours. I hope to see the kids again on Friday but tonight I got home at a reasonable hour to do some self-care before bed and work tomorrow.


----------



## xara

i’m a little lightheaded atm, but i had an alright day! i’m also pleased to report that my wisdom teeth (plus a few premolar) extractions were a success! 

♡ read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
♡ read a bunch of comments on tiktok that made me laugh.
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her forehead a couple times.  <3
♡ did some self-care.
♡ as i said above, my tooth extractions went well! i wasn’t awake for it, they waited to numb my mouth and put the IV in until i was asleep (which i appreciated, since i hate needles), and the start of my recovery has been okay so far! i’ve gotten my meds in me, some juice and some food, so i’m vibing. the staff was also super nice and reassuring, and i got to show the respiratory therapist a picture of alize afterwards, and she said she was beautiful! i even got a free blanket from them haha. i put on something to watch and took a lil nap when i got home, and so far i’m doing okay! i’m not looking forward to the rest of my recovery, but i can’t wait to get through it and finally put this behind me. 


Spoiler: me trying to communicate after LOL








♡ received my school midterm report card in my email today as well, and i’m surprisingly not failing any of my classes! i’m most surprised by how well i’m doing in my philosophy class, though, since that ****’s confusing as hell LOL. it was definitely a relief to know i’m not doing too badly grade-wise rn. 
♡ sold one of my extra collectibles and made a few hundred tbt! 



Venti said:


> - Our new kitty, Pippy (who is a Hemingway cat), is warming up to me.


omg i had no idea you got a new cat??  pippy is such a cute name! your avatar is super cute, too!



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ I successfully managed to swallow a pill, which is a huge accomplishment for me! Usually I don't bother taking Tylenol or Advil because I am deathly terrified of swallowing pills, but my father managed to push me to do it! I think I'm feeling a bit better because of it.


i feel you! i was terrified of swallowing pills when i was younger, too, but i’m proud of you for doing it! they can definitely help when needed, and i’m glad the pain meds helped you! i hope you continue feeling better. <3



oak said:


> I bought my cats a bag of catnip today for 420. They are greatly pleased.


as you should . tell them to get high for me, too, since i can’t smoke today LOL. i’m glad they had a good time with it!



Autumn247 said:


> I won my apartment building's coloring contest, I got a $20 visa gift card for the prize  Below is the picture I colored
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438633


ooooh, that is such a gorgeous drawing!! congrats on winning the contest! 



Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I tried a new type of pie and it’s really good, despite me being neutral to caramel. It’s chocolate with peanut butter and caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: warning: very delicious
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438664


the way i almost drooled looking at that omg?? that looks so good!  remind me to look for a pie like that when i can chew food again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another good day for me. 

I got a decent amount of sleep last night. Because of this, it made me have a positive mood throughout the entire day!
I went on a car stroll in the morning with sunny skies. I drove through a neighborhood where the majority of the cars are BMWs, and I have no idea which is which lol. I had a good time, even though a few people are allergic to having to wait three seconds on the road plus one person driving through a stop sign. Glad I didn't get into an incident which is another good thing.
It feels nice seeing more people getting the eggs they want around here.
I played Gran Turismo 7 to complete more races! There are a couple of races in the entire game where I can use a go-kart to face off against opponents in their regular cars. You know, the ones you can potentially see in real life. Its power output is laughably low, especially on straights, but its cornering abilities are good to the point that I'm able to outpace them. It's both terrifying and hilarious duking it out in a go-kart. You should've seen the replay. It's scary when they quickly come up behind you and go side by side into corners. Oh, and I somehow managed to win the race which makes it even funnier. That's the magic of video games for ya. 



Spoiler: Images and race result







Your eyes aren't fooling you. I actually have the baby shark put onto the back of my racing suit for the laughs.




A Lamborghini lost to a racing kart...






A couple of days ago, I experimented with something in Inkscape. Today, I went ahead with the idea I had in mind for a while now and... really liked how it turned out! Personally, I'm very happy that I managed to produce such work. Those Inkscape video tutorials I watched a while back are really starting to pay off. I'm already underway making another one!


----------



## cya

My amiibo cards didn't arrive, but the last of my jewellry stuff did! On Saturday I'll be able to start sorting everything.

I finished reading _The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson (had 120 pages left). And got about 150 pages through _Prey_ by Michael Chrichton. I've got 4/12 books finished for 2022!

Now I'm going to spend the night watching a show and playing New Leaf.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I went to my favorite restaurant yesterday. I went there since I was born, and nothing ever changed. The food is still just as good, and the place looks the same. Being and eating there always makes me feel great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay but I just spent like the last half hour reading a bunch of stories that fellow users have written (namely @/King koopa, @/LittleMissPanda, and @/Yanrima~) and all of them have me in such a good mood?? like their writing is so good, now I want to go work on my stories! 

also have an idea for a brand new story featuring a character whom I came up with way back in 2015 and have never drawn or used in anything. he's a clean slate and I would love to take this opportunity to use my creative side and come up with something new and interesting!


----------



## Alienfish

Found volume 1-8 of Girl Got Game +volume 1  of Tokyo Mew Mew at the second hand store + an issue of a manga magazine. Good haul even though they keep putting high prices because manga is trendy with Chanel girls again -sigh-


----------



## BoundSys

- I finally reached a 5* rating with my nh town! This is my first time ever succeeding in such a thing
- I got Sasha who I love bc he gives me nonbinary vibes (like me) and is a super cute bunny
- my cat cuddled me yesterday while I was gaming and it was v distracting but cute 
- I got to play a game w my partner which was nice and fun they are so sweet
- I'm off for the next two days


----------



## absol

that I got the beige mccafe cup with my cake + coffee order  the cheesecake was yummy too
yea I'm probably gonna go back there to get the other ones lol they always get me with free cups and glasses


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing Fantastic Beasts the secrets of Dumbledore at the cinema tomorrow


----------



## meo

saw my ob today, lil sprout is doing good
ordered the last few items I needed - got a entryway bench because bending over to put on shoes is a no go and some side tables for the living room
got the last few boxes I had unpacked
was able to get about a hour nap in


----------



## DaisyFan

Today is the anniversary of my favorite character from Super Mario, Princess Daisy!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

It's chill, rainy, and I've got life in order for the time being. 



DaisyFan said:


> Today is the anniversary of my favorite character from Super Mario, Princess Daisy!



All hail the true queen!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ This was over a week ago, but it didn’t cross my mind to post until now for likely obvious reasons: my period underwear arrived in the mail. I only got one pair because I didn’t know how they’d do for me. I have to wait a bit to test them out, but I’m looking forward to seeing if they’re as great as people say.  
⬥ Aside from a really weird dream, I did sleep very well and woke up feeling very refreshed. If anyone’s curious about the weird dream, I did post about it in the dream thread.
⬥ I got those two packages shipped out and I’m soon receiving a payment from Ebay. I’m happy to have gotten those shipped out. 
⬥ I’m playing some Madden 22 online, and I’m 2-0 so far on the day. I’m playing very well. I also tried a new chocolate bar. It’s milk chocolate with popping candies in it. It tastes like those pop rocks. 


Spoiler: it’s great


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

There's this Dog Man fic I found on AO3 that I really liked, and I found out that there's a Wattpad version with two chapters I haven't read yet! I can't wait to read them now. 
Additionally, I found this very interesting Tetris cover, it's wacky but I like it alot!


----------



## BoundSys

Posting again bc I finally made food my partner said was "really good" and I feel accomplished and satisfied <3
(I'm not a good cook but I do my best jadkljgdlas)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply last night, not long enough, but at least the sleep I did get was good sleep.
- The weather was pretty nice again today.
- I went into the office again and my dog is finally starting to acclimate to the change. He's not happy about it, but at least he's not trembling and howling.
- I took two breaks today and got a walk in during each one.
- My dog excitedly greeting me at the door when I come home from work makes me feel so loved. 
- I ordered a present for my husband's birthday next month. I think he's going to love it!
- I had my leftover veggie stromboli for dinner tonight and it was delicious.
- Tomorrow is Friday and the end of what has been an absolutely horrendous work week.
- I'm planning on seeing my niece and nephews again tomorrow evening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I won the purple bat potion from @/Sakura625's giveaway and I'm so happy, I had to sell my old one a while ago so I'm glad to finally have another one! <333


----------



## deana

I've been working a lot of day/hours over the last week and now I finally have two days off in a row starting tomorrow. Ready for some very much needed rest and I have some ice cream in the freezer for a treat for myself. I am also looking forward to spending a good chunk of my day tomorrow island hopping for a new villager


----------



## xara

posting early and quickly since i’m absolutely exhausted and just want to go to bed, but i had a relatively good day today! ^~^

♡ got 3x nook points in the NSO app.
♡ cuddled with my sweet lil kitten. 


Spoiler: i love her so much help








♡ tried haagen dazs’ triple chocolate trio with crispy layers ice cream for the first time! it wasn’t the greatest or anything special, but it wasn’t bad at all, either! i mainly tried it to see if it would help soothe my sore throat a bit, and it did. :’)
♡ speaking of sore throat, my recovery from my wisdom teeth and premolar extractions is still going well! my mouth doesn’t hurt at all aside from the occasional throbbing and tenderness (neither of which hurt), but my jaw, throat, neck, arms and upper chest are pretty sore for some reason lol. i’m hopeful that that’ll go away over the next couple days, though! thank you so much to everyone who has taken the time to check up on me; i appreciate it, and ya’ll, so much. 
♡ did an animal crossing trade, and @/Crunchy was kind enough to send me an extra 40 tbt!! thank you so, _so_ much again — your generosity means the world to me and made my day a whole lot better. <33
♡ i won an august birthstone (peridot) collectible from @/Sakura625’s giveaway!! i honestly wasn’t expecting it at all as i rarely ever win anything, but it made my entire week!! i’ll cherish my new collectible forever, and i’m so grateful to have it.  thank you so much again, and congrats to everyone else who won something!


----------



## Dunquixote

I received a couple of responses from an artist that I follow and she was so exceptionally kind and understanding even though she did see i deleted some of my responses to her due to anxiety , which I was hoping she wouldn’t notice. She said the post was really encouraging to her and she really appreciated it. I always fret about my replies being awkward for the artist but she reassured me that they weren’t.  She is such an amazing artist and it really made me happy she took the time to respond to me; she responds to her followers a lot which I really like (ofc i understand and respect artists still even if they don’t reply much). 

Today was overall not bad even though I still feel depression kicking me hard and having trouble getting myself to do some things I want to do like draw.   

I played with my kitties a bit when I was able to find them  since they like to go downstairs and explore and downstairs there is too much stuff for them to hide behind .


----------



## Midoriya

- I had another fantastic day!
- Work went really well and I managed to get a lot done!
- I helped my family out with some chores even though they didn't ask me to.  Just being that 6th man assist of the year.  Speaking of that, I've begun to realize that nothing is pointless if you did your best, and to ask not what you can do for yourself, but what you can do for your fellow people.  
- My partner has been really sweet to me today!
- @Foreverfox THE MAVS DID IT!!!  They beat the Utah Jazz 126-118 WITHOUT Luka Doncic again, and took a 2-1 series lead!  Best of all, he returns on Saturday!!  We did it, Mister Captain Luka, we won without you.  I'm not crying.  You're crying.


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - I had another fantastic day!
> - Work went really well and I managed to get a lot done!
> - I helped my family out with some chores even though they didn't ask me to.  Just being that 6th man assist of the year.  Speaking of that, I've begun to realize that nothing is pointless if you did your best, and to ask not what you can do for yourself, but what you can do for your fellow people.
> - My partner has been really sweet to me today!
> - @Foreverfox THE MAVS DID IT!!!  They beat the Utah Jazz 126-118 WITHOUT Luka Doncic again, and took a 2-1 series lead!  Best of all, he returns on Saturday!!  We did it, Mister Captain Luka, we won without you.  I'm not crying.  You're crying.


YYYYAAASSSSS!!!!  oh man that makes my day!! We had TV streaming issues tonight, so I missed like, all of basketball. I was severely unhappy lol


----------



## Merielle

☾ I won a May Birthstone from @/Sakura625's giveaway!! ;v; This collectible is such a pretty shade of green, I really love it.
☾ I worked some more on a coloring page and listened to some music for a while today!  I've been more into livestreams lately, so I hadn't used my MP3 for a bit.  It was nice to listen to some songs I like again!
☾ Started my next route in Dairoku! Still just in the common route portion right now, but the different ending to the welcome party scene was really funny. 
☾ Played a little more DQVIII today as well!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to see Fantastic Beasts the secrets of Dumbledore today and then have a meal out


----------



## Autumn247

I spent the whole night up because of feeling nauseous and having a headache, feeling too warm, etc, anyway I took 2 ibuprofen a couple hours ago and I feel 100% better, it was probably a bad migraine. I'm happy I can have a productive day, I was worried I wouldn't be able to get anything done if I felt like that during the day.  It's going on 5:30am and I have a productive day planned out so I'm going to go ahead and get started on that!


----------



## Alienfish

- Nice weather!
- Good day at work. It was only me and our new co-worker and we had good fun. Also he does a real good job shelving so I'm proud of the dude.
- Splurged on a yellow 70s wool suit. Been wanting one of those for like a year, sadly I missed that store's collection when they had it last year(new one back then but still).


----------



## hakutaku

- Went out with a friend and had lunch at a cafe, it was a nice time! We looked around some second hand shops afterwards but I didn't really like anything lol 
- The weather's been great today and seems like it's gonna stay great for the next week 
- I did some work for uni last night, it felt nice to finally get something done since I've been feeling kinda lazy this Easter break


----------



## Midoriya

- Having another great day.  This week has been fantastic!
- My kitty, Lulu, let me hold her in my arms and kiss her on the head without struggling to get away.  
- I got paid today!  I really needed it, lol.
- The weather outside is nice.
- I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!


----------



## Soigne

got to watch heartstopper on netflix and it was everything i was hoping for!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its Earth Day!


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I hung out at work today despite being off. My favorite person made us banana pudding and we ate together!! We also battled on our Pokémon games. I snapped a picture of our puddings but she isn’t pictured. The tea and candy are mine, too, lol.


Spoiler: puddingggggg









⬥ I might get to see Keagan tomorrow. I have to go to a store to get some replacement fuses for the apartment. The store is very close to where Keagan is.
⬥ My package that I was waiting for arrived in the mail.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally got around to setting up my room divider! it's just a sheet hanging from binder clips and hooks on the ceiling, that way I can easily take it down if I want to. I needed it because my dad loves to just walk in whenever he wants to and having a room divider makes it so that he can't just snoop on whatever I'm doing (he's one of those parents who has to know every single thing I'm doing as if I'm doing illegal ****, no privacy allowed). sorry this turned into a mini-rant but I'm really happy to finally have a room divider 

also one of my favorite parts of my day is bumping my thread in TBT Marketplace with a pic of a thwomp or a related enemy, they've always been my favorites (besides chain chomps) so they never fail to make me smile 

edit: also another thing that makes me happy rn, I took my dog out a minute ago and brought a dandelion back in with me and it smells really nice


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got to watch some episodes of _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_ on Netflix and I made some art!


----------



## oak

I bought a wooden easter sign for half price so now imma paint it. It's got a bunny on it obviously.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I bought a spring shamrock collectible from @/xSuperMario64x, and I love it so much!! 
♡ I'm looking forward to watching some more episodes of _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_!


----------



## Croconaw

Here I am again. It was a great night. 

⬥ I spent a few hours just sitting across from my favorite person. They let her clock out early because it wasn’t busy and we just chilled and talked about the most random ****. It was just us eating, talking, and playing Pokémon. She even sent me a few songs she likes to listen to and despite them not being my taste, they’re kind of catchy. The funniest part was probably a manager telling us to tone down the cuddling in the dining room, lmao. Why did this feel like a date LOL???


Spoiler: that smile makes me smile











Spoiler: I stole some of her salad…it was good








⬥ I finally have some replacement fuses for the apartment. Hopefully, changing all of the burned out fuses fixes the problem. I’m just about ready to play some Madden online again. We went to a local store and picked some up there.
⬥ I slept very well the past few nights, actually. I normally have days where my overnight owl kicks in and I’m up all night, but I did manage to sleep very well regardless.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I bought 3 more games on the PS4 since I really am in the need for something else to play. They are:

1. Watch Dogs
2. Mafia 2 Definitive Edition
3. Mafia 3 Definitive Edition

I am someone who is into action games and they were on sale for a low price so I got them all for a total of $39.04 (I live in America)


----------



## King koopa

A few things:
❤My mori was sold to @airpeaches! I'm very happy it got sold because I was selling it for quite some time lol
Started working on some more art! 
Got to work on some commissions on my art shop today! 
I watched the new splatoon 3 trailer today, and it made me wish it was out even more lol. I may even go to Nintendo NY for it's release date since I also live in New York!


----------



## Sophie23

I saw Fantastic Beasts the secrets of Dumbledore yesterday and it was really good! 
I had Lasagna and garlic bread at the restaurant yesterday


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@King koopa just randomly sent me some tbt to help with my rad feather hunt and I'm so grateful to have such generous friends  ty bro!!


----------



## TurnipBell20

I‘ve generally been feeling pretty miserable because of something I can’t talk about. It makes me explode in nervousness on the inside, lol. Seriously, my heart has been beating like crazy the entire day long. But there’s always something to be happy about, right? 
- A book and a guitar support I ordered a month ago finally arrived. 
- I‘ve rediscovered No Doubt as my favorite band. 
- I played the guitar early today, so I could relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## hakutaku

- Checked out a local cafe with my friend today, it was great to see him since it's been like a month since we met up, and the cafe was surprisingly nice too!
- Went to my friend's place afterwards and had some drinks in the garden, the weather was good and it was really pretty out there, and his new dogs seem to be warming up to me (finally) 
- My mum bought me some snacks from the bakery, including my fav hot cross buns w/ jam + cream, which I'm super happy they're still making even though it's not Easter anymore   
- Played some Pokemon Black for the first time in a while and managed to get through Victory Road


----------



## amemome

it's drop-dead GORGEOUS outside today, and I bought me and my mom some delicious lunch  I'm so happy the sun is out!!


----------



## allainah

I started watching Kirby: right back at ya! and it makes me so happy, it's the most adorable ;-; <3


----------



## vinnie

I'm going to a fancy banquet tonight. I'm usually not a very fancy, well-dressed person, but I'm trying to look sharp tonight! I'm also winning an award there, so I'm quite nervous about getting on stage. Winning an award for something I've worked towards for a long time is such a huge honor for me. I'm overall excited, though. My best friends will all be there supporting me.


----------



## King koopa

xSuperMario64x said:


> @King koopa just randomly sent me some tbt to help with my rad feather hunt and I'm so grateful to have such generous friends  ty bro!!


No problem! Hopefully you can get that rad feather soon!


----------



## Autumn247

I got my new glasses today and I really like them!
Got to see my sister, and she said she's bringing me her cat Maybelle on Thursday (her cat is going to live with me from now on since she is moving somewhere that doesn't allow pets)
My cat is being sweet, she woke me up by licking my nose lol


----------



## Princess Mipha

- Finally got my cute bag to put my Tamagotchi in
- We bought some vegetable plants and flower seeds
- My custom Tamagotchi Pix turned out way better than I thought
- Baby didn't finish her compot, which means I was able to finish it and it's a flavor I love


----------



## Stella-Io

Today at work my bosses dog was walking around the shop, front and back area (I work in the back). He is so frickin precious I love him! He would constantly sit under the counter by my feet as I worked on dogs

Also at work, there was a bulldog. Normally I don't like bulldogs, all the ones that come here (which is like, 3 or 4, not many) are either dog aggressive or are just weird in some way. Not a cute weird either. But THIS bulldog was different, he was very sweet and gave lots of kisses. He also wasn't fussy when I was drying him off or when he was gettin his nails clipped.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

☆ we're getting our AC units put back in the windows, which is nice bc it's supposed to be 81 again tomorrow. summer is inching closer!!
☆ worked on my story some more, trying to flesh out my characters a bit and think of some interesting character dynamics that could make the story more personable. I like to write a lot of emotion into my stories 
☆ @/King koopa drew a pic for me with a thwomp, kirby who had apparently eaten a thwomp, and a whomp who had unfortunately fallen into a lagoon, looking absolutely pathetic  [here's the pink to the pic!]
☆ I updated my drawing ideas document and color coded it so I could more easily see which projects I have and haven't done.
☆ it was really nice outside today, which I appreciate after it's been literally freezing for about a week.
☆ every day I'm getting closer to getting a rad feather and finally finishing my gradient feather lineup! 
☆ forgot to mention this but a few days ago I finally got my new phone! It's a Samsung Galaxy S21 FE and it's pretty sweet, Pokemon GO and Pocket Camp load really fast compared to my old phone. only thing I don't like about it is it has no headphone jack but I've been continuing to use my old phone for music. I ordered a clear case for it and it should be here on Monday 

edit: one more thing, my friend (whom I met about a month and a half ago) asked to hang out w me tomorrow, I haven't seen them in like a month and it's supposed to be nice outside again tomorrow so that'll be great!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have time to come on here and post yesterday, so these are the things that made me happy over the past two days.

- The weather has been beautiful and warm. It's really starting to feel like spring.
- I've slept deeply and well the past two nights. I think I've finally worked out the kinks with my medicine and figured out the best time to take it.
- I got to see my niece and nephews again yesterday! My youngest nephew was feeling better (he was sick when we visited on Wednesday) and it brings me so much joy when he comes running up to me smiling his adorable smile. He told me I was beautiful and made a play-doh version of me and drew me a picture of a pterodactyl. I spent a lot of time playing with him and my niece. I love the older boys too and made sure to spend some time with each of them, but they're at the age where they're a bit more independent and like to spend a lot of time on their electronics.
- I'm off work for the weekend and had a nice, relaxing day today.
- I finally got a chance to start watching Bridgerton season 2.
- My dog has missed me all week so he's been super sweet and loving today.
- I bought some Oreo ice cream cones at the grocery store because I was craving ice cream. I hope they're good.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still am having issues with getting out of bed & depression, but today ended up being pretty good. 

When I woke up, I found Spanky sleeping on my bed with me .

I caught Spanky sleeping on the floor earlier so I moved her in the tent. My mom agreed she will look for this blanket she made my dolls when I was a kid so I can cover her next time ; i put a toy in there tor her to use as a pillow.



Spoiler













She came on my bed later and I ended up taking a nap with her .

Right now, I’m happy that I’m working on my drawing again. I really want to be done with this part of the drawing soon but I refuse to rush it. This drawing is a really huge test of my patience , which I really normally don’t have a lot of.

My mom made rice with an Indian chicken sauce tonight - no chicken just the sauce, and it was so delicious. It was also nice to have the house to just me and her all day and evening until about an hour ago, though we both think it is too soon for my dad to go back to work :/.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

First off, I want to apologize for obliterating many people's notifications here haha. I haven't been as active in the past couple of days, so I'll just combine the stuff all together that's happened since.


Spoiler: A lot of stuff




*Feel free to skip this point.* While driving home, I may have seen a *Porsche Carrera 911 (964) Cabriolet*. This car sort of makes an appearance in Gran Turismo 7, except it's an *RS version* and isn't a convertible.
Speaking of which, I go to play Gran Turismo 7 again and completed a couple of circuit experiences. One of them took place on a dirt track which took me a long while to gold and barely managed it too with just 0.088 seconds to spare. One lap takes just over three minutes, so it's painful having to restart every time. I can't imagine how many more retries I'd take if I missed it by a little more. A tenth of a second goes by very quickly, so I'm lucky to just get by. Aside from that, I did some time trials, did some races, and acquired some more classic cars. I even learned a thing or two from the Porsche that I just mentioned.
I completed more stuff in Inkscape! Because of the clever tricks I learned, I was able to make not one, but two things in one go! Of course, being myself, I had to upload them as decals out of pure curiosity just to see how it looks. I've said this so many times now, but it'll never cease to make me smile seeing my own creations on a (virtual) car.
I went to the grocery store and got some things I needed. I'm glad that I opted to go early because a couple of items I needed to buy were running low in stock. Thankfully, I managed to get a few. By the time I was done, it was all gone.
I watched the sprint race highlights of the Formula 1 2022 Emilia Romagna Grand Prix. While the main race doesn't start until tomorrow at 9 AM from where I live (or whenever depending on where and when you read this), it's great to still see some battles. Also, I find that it's become a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine to see Mercedes struggle really badly since they've been dominating the sport for far too long. They haven't felt something like this since 2013. But we're just about four races in and a lot can still change as the season goes on so who knows? Mercedes might just bounce back and I lowkey hope that doesn't happen lol.
I had pizza and it tasted delicious!
For weeks, my Switch wasn't connecting to my TV, and had to play in handheld mode. After switching around the HDMI ports, I'm finally able to play on the big screen again.
I played Metroid Dread and have once again made more progress, along with destroying an EMMI yet again. I even found out more of the story in this game, but I won't be spoiling what it is.
I went back to Krita and completed another piece. You have no idea how much I want to reveal them, but I still got many ways to go until it's done! It's much better to present the entire thing all at once.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played DQVIII and spent some time grinding at the Pickham casino while catching up with some livestreams I missed!  Wasn't feeling super well today, but this kept me entertained for a good while.  Got everything I wanted from the casino too!
☾ Did a little bit of reading later on as well.


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a burger for dinner, FINALLY.  I had been craving one for MONTHS!  It was home-cooked and tasted really good too.
- When I went into the garage one of our cats, Maybellene, was standing on top of the car.  I walked up to her and kissed her on the head easily since she was at my height, and then let her back inside.
- I'm glad I didn't have to work today.
- I'm also thankful that I have a roof over my head, a good job, food, games, and more.
- I got to sleep in as well.


----------



## duckvely

today was amazing!! i watched a movie with my mom at the theater and we both had tons of fun  i also went to a cupsleeve event and bought some cute merch


----------



## xara

i haven’t posted in a bit as the past couple of days have honestly been really rough for me, but i’m hanging in there the best i can. i hope everyone had a good earth day and weekend. :’) 

*friday (04/22)*
♡ date traded moris with the lovely @/airpeaches, and she sent me some tbt as thanks!! though, it turned out that she actually didn’t need the date trade after all, but she told me to keep the tbt anyways, which was super generous of her and made my day. C’: <3
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ converted my leftover egg currency into bells!
♡ seeing leif up in the banner for earth day made me smile. he looks so cute!


Spoiler: 🌎💓








♡ a new chapter of one of the fanfics i read was published, and i read and enjoyed it!

*yesterday (04/23)*
♡ received some absolutely _adorable_ art of my acnh island rep from @lana.!! it’s genuinely one of my favourite pieces of art i’ve ever received, it’s so good.  thank you so much again for blessing me with your talent and for everything you’ve done for me, lana. ily and appreciate you so, so much. <33


Spoiler: look how amazing this is!! 😭🖤








♡ a situation that i’ve been kinda anxious about was resolved without any problems!
♡ obtained the pink tulip collectible!! i haven’t really been actively searching for it, but it’s been a dream collectible of mine for a while now so i’m really happy to finally have it! i adore how vibrant it is, and i think i might even have a lineup idea in mind for it! tysm again, @xSuperMario64x. 
♡ did an animal crossing trade.
♡ tidied up my room a bit again.
♡ read a new fanfic.
♡ cuddled with alize. <3


----------



## oak

My mother in law was so sick with covid this week, I was worried she wasn't gonna get better and that she might have needed help from a doctor but her fever is finally gone. She has diabetes & stage 1 COPD and couldn't eat for days from being sick so I was getting worried. She also agreed to get vaccinated once she's fully healed and that's such a relief. 

Also my covid tests are coming back negative now so I'm outta the woods too.


----------



## Midoriya

- _SpongeBob narrator voice: _"It's been a lazy, rainy, and relaxing day here in Bikini Bottom Texas."
- My partner has been sweet to me today.
- I finally folded and put away all my laundry.  It definitely makes me happy to have a clean and organized room.  
- I have a light meeting schedule at work tomorrow.
- I'm enjoying playing the event that's ending soon in Genshin Impact.  In fact, I found this dialogue from Venti to be funny considering I don't even drink alcohol in real life  :



Spoiler: Irodori Festival event quest spoilers


----------



## Beanz

happy that i paid my debt to tom nook for my first expansion in wild world today. i’ve had ww for several years but i never played it, this is the farthest ive gotten in the game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got to hang out w my friend for a while today, we played minecraft for like 3 hours at their house and it was a ton of fun!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today.
- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with very minimal back pain.
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton.
- The weather was lovely and warm again today.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, nibbling away in our backyard again.
- I got some laundry done that I've been meaning to get to for a week now.
- I had a good, hot shower and I'm wearing fresh pajamas so I feel good.


----------



## moonbyu

i went out with my family for breakfast. very fun! its been a while since we've really done such a thing


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got to watch season 2 of _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_! I want to watch season 3 now but all the TVs are_ ocupado_, plus I only have time for like 5 episodes maybe. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I did _a lot _of cleaning today. Someone is also coming to fix the fuses tomorrow while I’m at work. There’s something wrong with the circuit. The new fuses are not working and the only room with electricity is the kitchen. It’s a pain.
⬥ I got two more Pokémon from my favorite person and I have to train them. I saw her in passing today despite her being sent home early. I’m happy I saw her today because I _seriously_ needed a hug and I only see her on the weekends (including Friday).
⬥ I’m eager to find out what’s wrong with the fuses. I’m hoping the issue is easily fixable. I want to play XBOX again, lol. 
⬥ I’m going to see my favorite dog tomorrow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A few good things today. 

I watched the Formula 1 2022 Emilia Romagna Grand Prix today! The race started out wet and eventually dried up later. Not a lot was going on, except when Charles Leclerc lost control in the closing stages to get the fastest lap for an extra point. Had he just kept it steady and not risked everything, he would've finished in third but he didn't, unfortunately. There are still many more races to go this season, so all is not lost to maintain the championship lead!
I completed more stuff in both Krita and Inkscape today!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and acquired a car that was a part of my childhood growing up. In-game, it's called the Nissan GT500 but is best known as the *Nissan PENNZOIL Nismo GT-R* with the livery that came on it. I remember driving it in Gran Turismo 3 and 4 as it's one of those cars that stood out to me as a kid many years ago. To see it in much more beautiful detail is awesome. I ended up doing some time trials and a race with it as well!



Spoiler: Comparison of the said car between Gran Turismo 3 and Gran Turismo 7



*3*




*7*


----------



## Autumn247

I exercised today!
Started playing Fable anniversary edition on my Xbox One X, I'm having a lot of fun with it
Got some cleaning done
Feel good mentally 
Finished reading a book


----------



## Dunquixote

Today wasn’t very good but there were a few things that made me happy:

My mom found the blanket that she made me for my dolls; now I can cover Spanky next time she’s sleeping in my room . I’ll try to get a picture when I do cover her in it.  

I shared my WIP artwork (just a small cropped preview) with an artist that I follow and she gave me some positive feedback. I’m still a bit nervous about other people seeing it .

I worked a little on my drawing today.


----------



## cya

I finished reading my book. It only took 4 days to get through. Now I'm way ahead in my reading goals for the year.
When putting the rubbish bins out, I found a praying mantis and moved them to the garden.
Went on a walk to get some stuff from the dairy after it opened (ANZAC Day so everything opens after 1pm).
Now I'm going to spend the night playing games and watching Studio Ghibli films.


----------



## xara

today wasn’t the greatest as the side effects from my meds are still bothering me, plus i’m still recovering from my teeth extractions, but it wasn’t all bad! ^~^ 

♡ read a new fanfic that i really enjoyed!
♡ today is my 7th tbt anniversary!!!  i won’t talk about it too much or go all mushy here since i already did that in the “join date anniversary” thread lol, but i can’t believe i’ve been a member here for 7 years now. time really _does_ fly when you’re having fun, huh? 
♡ watched some cool videos on youtube and discovered a new favourite edit, as well as a new favourite tiktok! i also watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
♡ did an animal crossing trade, and the lovely @TheDuke55 was kind enough to send me some extra tbt!! still can’t get over how generous they are haha. tysm again, friend! <33
♡ tried ben and jerry’s salted caramel core ice cream for the first time! it wasn’t the greatest, but the caramel core was a lot better than i was expecting it to be! i thought it’d be stiff and hard to scoop out, but it was actually super gooey! definitely the best part of the whole pint haha.
♡ received my 30 bells for filling out tbt’s 2022 egg hunt survey!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Played some more Dairoku today and made it through the common route again!  There were some more fun scene differences, including one with one of my faves.  There also seems to be an option that leads to a scene with another of my faves, so I'm looking forward to coming back to that one later when I work on completing the flowchart!
☾ I also made some more progress in DQVIII today!  Not quite done in this town _just_ yet, but I'm having a lot of fun with this one and really enjoying the party's dynamics.
☾ My anxiety's been acting up the past few days and it was getting to me a bit earlier this evening, so I got myself a song I've been meaning to buy off of iTunes as a little treat.  Also saw that the tulip collectibles have restocked in the shop, so I bought one of each color for some virtual retail therapy too! ^^

Also, happy 7th TBT anniversary, @xara!!  You're a truly lovely presence on these forums.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm really sleepy but I'm gonna post this quickly before I promptly go to bed
Well this stuff technically happened yesterday I guess
- Spent two hours outside getting vitamin D and exercising, too bad it was really hot outside though 
- Had a craving for the taste of juicy watery fruit so I had some refreshing orange juice, fruit punch and lemonade 
- I felt like playing Metroid Dread(demo) again today I didn't get past the part I'm stuck at but I least I satisfied the urge to play
- Reread my favorite manga again today, every time I re-read I understand it a bit better and I seem to notice parts I miss each time, this time I noticed some amusing parts I got a chuckle out of.
- Finally today was a good day for drawing because I felt motivated and for once it's quiet at night when I like to draw, finally finished the art I promised for @/Firesquids and @/lana. 
- My dad cleaned out my sister's fan so now I can listen to it at night, I'm not sure why but the sound of fans blowing is extremely relaxing for me and calms me down, now I finally might start to try and get a good sleeping schedule because I feel safe and relaxed at night once more.
- Enjoyed browsing Pinterest again and found some fanart I love and a meme that made me laugh, I'll post them when I wake up


----------



## dizzy bone

I got new joycons today!! the orange/purple ones!


----------



## Midoriya

The good days keep rolling by!

- My birthday is in ten days.
- I woke up in plenty of time for work despite going to sleep late last night.
- My partner has been sweet to me again today.
- I plan on going to martial arts practice tonight.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Utah Jazz in a pivotal game 5 tonight in Dallas with the series tied 2-2.  We MUST win this game.  It will be at 8:30 p.m. (CST) on TNT.
- I'm just in a generally good mood today!


----------



## Newbiemayor

I had a nice morning with my grandparents We had breakfast and did some shopping.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I had bagels with cream cheese for breakfast, one of my favorites!
-I started reading an interesting fic, I got distracted but I can't wait to get back to it and see what happens!
-I'm looking forward to watching _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants _later!
-I'm starting to feel better! Runny nose and headache are no more.
-I started working on a fic! It's a pretty big project for this specific story, but it's gonna be lots of fun to write!
-I played some Cat Game today and got one of the new event cats, Larimar!


Spoiler



I couldn't find a picture of it, but I found a short video of someone unlocking the same cat!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> The good days keep rolling by!
> 
> - My birthday is in ten days.
> - I woke up in plenty of time for work despite going to sleep late last night.
> - My partner has been sweet to me again today.
> - I plan on going to martial arts practice tonight.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Utah Jazz in a pivotal game 5 tonight in Dallas with the series tied 2-2.  We MUST win this game.  It will be at 8:30 p.m. (CST) on TNT.
> - I'm just in a generally good mood today!


Yes!!! I plan to watch it! I always miss the ones on NBA TV and mid afternoon games.


----------



## KittenNoir

I got a notification that my Nintendo Switch lite is arriving today !!!!!! 

If anyone has moved over their Stardew Valley game data over to another switch before could you PM me please I will need help


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my new phone case came in today and it's perfect!! and since it's a clear case (which I picked out intentionally) I decided to decorate it in the only correct way to decorate a lavender colored phone:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Started listening to some FNF music and I feel strangely nostalgic. ToT No matter, I'm really enjoying the music right now. ^^
-Got to talk with an online friend and we had some laughs!
-Ate chicken for supper! So yummy. 
-Looking forward to watching some more episodes of The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants!
-Thinking of having a cup of tea! 
-I got the Rosy Maple cat in Cat Game! Now I'm trying to get the Common Rose and Atlas Moth cats. :]


----------



## LadyDestani

I haven't been feeling well today, but a few good things happened.

- My husband's birthday present was marked as shipped. I can't wait for it to arrive.
- I saw the bunny in my backyard twice today. She's getting more comfortable around us and doesn't dart off as soon as we come outside so I get to watch her from a reasonably close distance.
- I treated myself to a chocolate milkshake after dinner.


----------



## vinnie

-there was an opossum on my back porch earlier. precious <3
-bought a new hoodie online today. I'm really excited for it to come in, but i know it'll take forever :')
-my cats greeted me when i got home with cuddles. 
-fed 2 strays. not the smartest thing to do, but i hate letting them go hungry.
-my friends and i hung out today.


----------



## TheDuke55

I managed to transfer my avocado tree to a bigger pot. It's not looking too good right now, but hopefully with all the work I've put into it, it will perk right back up. I got my planter boxes ready for the season and have onions bulbs and carrot seeds planted in them. I guess I am stockpiling my freezer later this year for winter soups lol. That doesn't actually sound bad tbh. Wish I had some more boxes. Might take some time to make more.

I also was able to get some time in to exercise and I was able to play some games with one of my friend groups. I normally don't have the time since they play so late. So it's nice to catch them doing it earlier.

@xSuperMario64x Introducing the WAH-Phone...looks great!

@Venti Nice! Do you have anything planned for your birthday? If not, treat yourself to a nice cake. Whichever is your favorite type, pick it out and watch a good movie or show!


dizzy bone said:


> I got new joycons today!! the orange/purple ones!


Very cool! I always wanted those ones when they came out. Always reminded me of fall with their colors. I might still pick them up one day.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The new hot ranch steak fries at Taco Bell are really good! 


Spoiler: fries








⬥ The power is finally back on at my apartment. I don’t know what the problem was but it’s fixed now.
⬥ Now that the power is back on, I can finally run the vacuum in the living room I cleaned last night.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

There are still some good things that happened even though not a lot was going on.

I played Gran Turismo 7.
I helped prepare the ingredients to make pretzels and pretzel bites with my mother and sister! For the pretzel bites, we put sliced hotdogs inside. It's pretty yummy!
I completed more stuff in Krita!
Reading the posts in this thread! I've seen familiar users here time and time again that I could probably tell who posted it without looking at their username and profile picture. If you tried doing it, you'd have no problem knowing which posts were made by me. Talking about cars and Gran Turismo is a dead giveaway lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Yes!!! I plan to watch it! I always miss the ones on NBA TV and mid afternoon games.



- They did it!!  They beat the Jazz 102-77 and took the 3-2 series lead!!  Just one more win needed in the next two games to win their first playoff series victory since 2011 and advance to the Western Conference Semis!   

- Also, I came back to my room to find Maybellene sleeping on my bed.  



Spoiler: Maybellene











EDIT: Sorry, I missed this.

@TheDuke55 

I'm going to be going to a very, very nice restaurant for dinner with my family!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was another low day but it wasn’t the worst day either:

Got some cute pictures of my kittens covered in the blanket last night 



Spoiler














They make me so happy .

Found Jewels lying in the middle of the kitchen floor funny; it made me laugh lol.



Spoiler








sorry that it is sideways 

Spanky followed me to the kitchen and then followed me back in my room and sat on my lap ; I love her so much .

Every day I find a lot of amazing art and today is no different. Looking at art makes me really happy; I love artists’ creativity and their imagination. The art community is pretty friendly too there .


----------



## Merielle

☾ Totally forgot to mention this yesterday, but I caught the latest episode of One Piece on Sunday morning with my family, and the animation was just _so_ incredibly done. ;v; Absolutely stunning and a real treat to watch; great episode.
☾ I saw a new piece of official art of one of my faves!!
☾ The first piece of the secondhand merch I ordered (a little rubber strap charm) arrived today! It's super cute and I'm totally thrilled with it. 
☾ I got to play Pokemon Legends: Arceus for a while!  I made it to Fifth Star rank, calmed the frenzied noble Kleavor, caught Alpha Bibarel (and a random Alpha Bidoof ahahaha), and returned a few player satchels!
☾ I was able to buy one of my dream collectibles, the Sheep Plush, today!! 
☾ Spent some time winding down this evening with Happy Home Designer, and managed to get three more homes done!
☾ Also snuck in some time to play DQVIII and wrap up the section of the story I was in, and got a little more reading in as well. ^^


----------



## Autumn247

It's 1:30am so my day hasn't really started yet but for yesterday:


I stopped the medication that had bad side effects that were making me physically sick, and I'm feeling a lot better today  
I got a lot of reading done today
A very kind member here checked in to see how I was doing since I was feeling really sick Sunday night 

For later once my day starts:

I'm having scrambled eggs, toast and strawberry milk for breakfast! Really looking forward to it  
Some of my requests are in at the library so I can go pick those up 
I have time to get a lot of cleaning done in my apartment 
I'm going to take a couple of walks


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy to have gained some confidence today. I stopped thinking a specific thing that worried me is my fault.  I’m pretty sure it’s not. I just need to stand up for myself. Why did I even care if others understand my actions?


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just booked to see Downton Abbey: A New Era on Monday and looking to book Dr Strange: Multiverse of Madness in the coming weeks. Two good films coming up in a time when the rules around wearing masks indoors and social distancing is starting to become a distant memory... for now.

EDIT: I've also just bought this gorgeous Scarlet Witch top which I can't stop looking at.


----------



## Sophie23

TalviSyreni said:


> I've just booked to see Downton Abbey: A New Era on Monday and looking to book Dr Strange: Multiverse of Madness in the coming weeks. Two good films coming up in a time when the rules around wearing masks indoors and social distancing is starting to become a distant memory... for now.
> 
> EDIT: I've also just bought this gorgeous Scarlet Witch top which I can't stop looking at.


I’m going to see the Downtown Abbey a New Era soon I don’t know when but I’m excited


----------



## Sophie23

And I posted some pictures of my island if anyone is interested

Check out my Journal on here


----------



## TurnipBell20

I cleaned my room today. It finally looks acceptable again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I played Cat Game and got a lot of crafting done thanks to the 1-minute crafting bonus! I also got the Common Rose cat. 
-I finished season 3 (and the entirety) of _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_! I thoroughly enjoyed it, I wonder if more season/episodes will be made... I hope so!
-I'm downloading some FNF mods and I can't wait to play! For nostalgic purposes, also I only have like six mods.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Time to report all the daily happys from the past week -

One of my dear friends @Dunquixote helped me accomplish a lineup that almost became impossible because I severely miscalculated one of the dates on the brand new 2022 Easter Eggs. I can't express my gratitude enough to you 
Another lovely friend @Kirbyz made a sudden yet wonderful return to the forum! 
I recently re-watched HTTYD (How to Train Your Dragon) on Netflix, one of if not my all time favorite Dreamworks movie, along with HTTYD 2 and 3 of course. How do I STILL not own a Toothless plushie??  I haven't found the perfect one yet, that's why lol
I finished a couple of art commissions. I'm very pleased at myself seeing how much I'm getting better at drawing clothes/accessories and just animals and poses/expressions in general 
I'm overall happy for a ton of friends and their accomplishments, including @xSuperMario64x @Firesquids @Venti @S.J. @KittenNoir and @Mr_Keroppi 
I requested a full meal from @King koopa's art restaurant and man did it hit the spot!  I loved how he drew my OCs and even surprised me with a drawing of two of my favorite Pokémon, Bulbasaur and Oshawott! His art is on a whole other level and I seriously recommend it!  watching him improve more and more has been so inspiring 
I had some extra crispy pepperoni pizza the other day after a long shift at work <3 hell yeah
I've been listening to a ton of my favorite songs/music
My spouse showed me a video of an adorably chubby hamster squeezing inside a teeny bottle just to stuff its cheeks with seeds  he always knows how to make me smile 
The trees around my neighborhood are slowly getting their green leaves back  by mid May they should be fully grown!
I saw some sparrows splashing around in a pond after it had rained the other night <3
I've been generally in a good mood, even around customers at my job lol
I did feel bummed about something a few days ago but it's been resolved now.
An anime on Netflix, "Tiger and Bunny" surprised my spouse and I by randomly having a season 2 available, so we spent this past weekend binge watching it.
I usually sleep like crap but these past few nights I've slept pretty soundly which is always nice.
Last Friday was Black Friday in April for me because a Black Feather was gifted to me by a very special someone!!  I don't owe you a soul, do I??  And I'm sure I didn't sign a deal with the devil.... okay I admit it: I prayed to Giratina every night for one lmaooo


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I can't wait to play Cat Game later! I'm currently anticipating the Bubble Tea event, I even saved a premium key and a legendary decor! Also I got all the prizes for the current Metamorphosis event anyways.
-I found this FNF cover that I really like! It's Tankman (one of my favorite characters) singing Faucet (one of my favorite songs), I've been listening to it on repeat for a while now.
-I think we're gonna have spaghetti for supper, I can't wait to eat!
-I had a cup of hot chocolate earlier!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today has been rough but there are a few things that made me happy:

@Kirbyz returned! Happy to now be able to pick up where we left off after Camp TBT .

I heard back from a mod I contacted on discord; was panicking all day because I was worried about their response. They were extremely kind and understanding. They are always really nice; I just couldn’t help worrying about disappointing them or something silly.

Spanky just being cute and giving me kisses, nibbles, purring and going in her tent . I don’t know what I’d do without my kitties. Even if my whole day was bad, they give me some reason to be happy .


----------



## Midoriya

- I had another fantastic day.
- Work went well.
- My partner was sweet to me.
- I did some house cleaning.  It made the house look better and made me _feel _better!  
- I got some pictures of our third cat, Pippi, finally (she's a Hemingway cat, so she has extra toes)!



Spoiler: Pippi


----------



## Autumn247

I did an animal crossing trade with a member here earlier, got a stack of giant clams that I needed to craft a shell fountain because I am trying to get Zucker to move into my island and that is one of his requests.  Very thankful for that  
Also speaking of Zucker, I designed his vacation home yesterday in HHP and fell in love with him, I was like yes I need him to move onto my island, I'm gonna have to buy his amiibo card sometime, but then I checked this big thing of random ACNH amiibo NFC cards I got online like a year ago (not official amiibo, but work the same), just out of curiosity in case he was in there, and he was!! So I'm working on having him move in.  Now I'll have two octopi on my island, Octavian and Zucker. I'm so excited!!!   I'll have to see who else I have in those NFC amiibo cards, I may have more I like I didn't realize
I took a nap with my cat, also I caught a picture of her stealing a paper towel roll today, she's a little thief lol
My motivation for playing ACNH has been rekindled, I was burnt out for awhile but I'm feeling that spark of joy and inspiration again to play


----------



## Dinosauuur

I was about to go on a villager hunt for Rudy later tonight and he showed up at my campsite!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Got some decor items from the Bubble Tea event in Cat Game!
-Ate spaghetti for supper and got a Klondike bar for dessert, yum!
-(I just re-checked and I'm still positive. Oh well, at least I get to stay home.)
-Had a nice talk with one of my online friends!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- I'm still feeling a bit sick, but not as bad as yesterday.
- The weather was nice again today.
- I saw the bunny in my backyard again while I was working.
- I had the afternoon free from meetings and started to get my work caught up.
- I had a delicious dinner of mac and cheese, mashed potatoes with gravy, and an apple pie.
- I'm really enjoying the book I'm reading.
- My husband showed me this adorable little catfish creature in FFXIV today and he made me smile!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Since its been over a month since the incident of me being in the hospital. I have fully recovered, my blood sugar levels have gone back to normal (my diabetic nurse told me to no longer take insulin), still gotta monitor to my blood sugar since they told my A1C levels were high around 10.6 but they told me that will drop in the next 3 months as long as I keep my diet under control. So yeah I feel so much better.


----------



## Midoriya

VanitasFan26 said:


> Since its been over a month since the incident of me being in the hospital. I have fully recovered, my blood sugar levels have gone back to normal (my diabetic nurse told me to no longer take insulin), still gotta monitor to my blood sugar since they told my A1C levels were high around 10.6 but they told me that will drop in the next 3 months as long as I keep my diet under control. So yeah I feel so much better.



Hey, that's fantastic!  We're so glad you're feeling better and getting back to healthy levels.  Continue to keep up the good work.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings and Nashville Predators have both clinched playoff spots tonight. I can’t wait for the playoff hockey. I root for the Predators when they aren’t playing the Kings.


Spoiler: hockey time








⬥ The living room is super clean. It feels good inside because I’m the person that cleaned it, lol. I finally got the chance to vacuum last night like I was going to.
⬥ Although I am working tomorrow, I’m enjoying playing XBOX. I got a free trial of a streaming service to watch the premiere of “Help! I’m in a secret relationship!” I’m a huge fan of dating shows like this, especially Catfish. I enjoyed the episode. Now, I have a week of hockey games to watch. It’s a great feeling.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Another part of my secondhand merch order arrived!  It came in the original blind box and everything, which I'm also happy about because the box art is really cute too. 
☾ I finished the chapter I was on in volume 9 of _Durarara!!_; looks like I'm about a third of the way through now. 
☾ Got to play DQVIII for a little while, and also read a chapter in Dairoku today!


----------



## Autumn247

My sister's cat Maybelle, pictured below, is coming to live with me tomorrow! I'm so glad she's coming to me and not to some random people or a shelter, I think she will be very happy here.  I am going to keep her and Mustachio in separate rooms at first so they can get used to each other's smell before they meet face to face.   
I slept good, really needed it
I'm on day 2 of trying to get Zucker to move into my island via amiibo, can't wait till he moves in!  But I'll have to decide who to get rid of for him to replace.
The headache I had when I woke up today went away
I'm going to get some cleaning done today
About to have another cup of coffee! 
My cat Mustachio woke me up by purring and cuddling and licking my nose as usual, she always wakes me up that way in the morning so she can have her breakfast


----------



## xSuperMario64x

two things:
- listening to 90s country gives me a feeling of joy that I can't even describe (especially this song)
- might not feeling the best today but I'm grateful to be alive and able to spend another day enjoying and appreciating all the things I love most


----------



## duckvely

got a perfect score on my final speech for my public speaking class this morning  now i have one less class to worry about this semester!!


----------



## meo

ran through the car wash and deep cleaned my car's interior today (which makes me irrationally happy for whatever reason) and got a code for a free wash which I'll give to my husband for his car :3
sleep is rough but just happy to be off and go at my own pace today
I saw some ducks today...which feels pretty vital


----------



## allainah

I bought a Kirby plush, x
I made Kirby sugar cookies, x
and I drew the Kirby in my sig, all for his 30th anniversary today :3 im a very happy gal rn drinking rose and eating these cookies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-@/Mr_Keroppi made me a new, K.K.-themed sig and I love it so much! 
-I listened to a lot of FNF songs/covers, right now I'm listening to Genocide!
-I made a lot of progress in Cat game!
-I did some reading!
-I ate spaghetti for supper!
-I had a cup of hot chocolate!
-I baked a cake and it was pretty good!
-I played a bit of FNF today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm feeling a little better today than I was yesterday.
- I had periods where I slept really deeply last night.
- I was able to take the morning off from work to get some more rest.
- I cancelled my massage therapy appointment so I didn't have to go out at all today.
- I spent the afternoon doing easy tasks for work and got caught up on a lot of little things that are never given priority.
- I got the tracking number for my husband's birthday present and it's arriving this Saturday. That's quicker than I thought.
- I saw the bunny in my backyard again this afternoon.
- I had ice cream for dessert tonight.


----------



## Virga

I saw a few bunnies on my walk to class today! I didn't even know we had them on campus!
Finished my most annoying final today - I still have a presentation and a few tests but at least I'm done with my public speaking class!
Got some chocolate from a vending machine as a reward for myself after class ~
Took a good nap
Gayle gave me the flower bed PWP after I wrote my daily post in the "what did you accomplish in your town today" post!
Aaaaaand I'm about to go grab some gingerbread cookies and a coffee (even though it's late in my time zone)


----------



## Beanz

i finally got popyes after wanting to try it for months, it was good and they even had hi-c.


----------



## xara

haven’t been too active these past couple days as i’ve really been struggling a lot. i’m trying to get back on track, though, and i’ve still got quite a few things to be happy about. :’)  also, sorry for spamming ya’ll’s notifications LOL.

*monday (04/25)*
♡ did some self-care.
♡ slept on my side for the first time since my teeth extractions! i wasn’t planning on doing it anytime soon, but i guess i rolled over during the night because that’s the position i woke up in haha. it wasn’t uncomfortable at all, though, so i’m glad that i’m able to do it comfortably since sleeping on my back is just… not it lol.
♡ my amazing friend @Kirbyz finally returned to tbt!! i’ve missed them so, so much, ya’ll have no idea. 
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ discovered a couple new favourite tiktoks and watched one that made me laugh.

*yesterday (04/26)*
♡ my dad picked me up some things i needed when he went to the store.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ dealt with and solved a difficult and stressful situation on my own for the first time!! i’m still so proud of myself. <33
♡ read 2 new fanfics, one of which i really, _really_ enjoyed! it’s definitely a new favourite of mine. 
♡ went to class for the first time since my teeth extractions, completed an activity for one of my classes, and my philosophy teacher even said hi to me for once while doing attendance (she doesn’t engage her online students much lmao).
♡ watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
♡ got 2x nook points in the NSO app.

*today (04/27)*
♡ did some self-care.
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her head and face a bunch. <33
♡ had my follow-up appointment with the dentist today, and she said that the extraction sites look good and are healing! chewing food is also slowly getting easier, and sleeping on my side is much more comfortable than it was on monday!
♡ my mom and i saw a groundhog on the way home from the dentist!! i sadly couldn’t get a picture of him as i was in a moving vehicle, but he was so cute!! fat as ****, though LMAO.
♡ my mom picked me up a few things from the store, and she bought me a smoothie from booster juice as well! i was also able to drink it through a straw without any problems. :’)
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ started talking to my best, closest friend again after taking an almost 3-week-long mental health break (not because of them!! our mental health just gets really bad sometimes to the point that socializing is hard, so when that happens we take a break from talking until we’re in a better mindset and feel better). i’ve honestly missed them so, so much, and talking to them again has already started to make me feel better.
♡ i think i may have received a sign from my late kitty today. the grief was really bad yesterday/early this morning, especially since she’s been gone almost 6 months now, and in the car a song on the radio came on that had the lyrics “it’s been 6 months since i saw you” which?? is very likely just a coincidence, but idk. thinking of it as a sign from her makes me feel better, so i’m sticking with it lmao. 



Venti said:


> - I got some pictures of our third cat, Pippi, finally (she's a Hemingway cat, so she has extra toes)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pippi


oh, she’s so beautiful!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finished all the sketches for the pfp requests I took! ^^ They've been a lot of fun to work on.
☾ Yet another part of my secondhand merch order arrived today, and much earlier than expected!  This seller even included a little "thank you" doodle of the character I was buying merch of??  I'm just beyond thrilled. I'm not expecting the last couple things I ordered until sometime in June though, ahaha.
☾ Some of my Nintendo gold points were expiring at the end of this month, so I was looking for something cheap to use them on, and found Cattails on sale!!  I'd been thinking about getting it for some time now, so I'm really happy with how everything worked out.  Only cost me about $5 in the end, which seems like a really good deal to me.
☾ I played Dairoku for a little while today!  Wasn't able to finish a whole chapter, but two of my faves got some screentime, so I'm well pleased.
☾ I also got to wind down with some Pokémon Legends: Arceus this evening!  I caught up with some of the new requests I could do, recovered some more player satchels, and managed to catch a terrifying, awe-inspiring, breathtakingly majestic... alpha Wurmple and alpha Buneary.


----------



## Autumn247

My sister is bringing her cat to live with me in about 15 minutes, she took her to the vet first for a checkup.  The vet said she's in really good shape.  She's 13 years old, 9.4lbs, they said she could stand to gain a tiny bit of weight but other than that she's doing good.  Here's a pic of her at the vet today 
I had McDonald's yesterday!  A big Mac, fries, and a Coke.  It was sooo delicious!!


	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2022



Merielle said:


> ☾ Some of my Nintendo gold points were expiring at the end of this month, so I was looking for something cheap to use them on, and found Cattails on sale!!  I'd been thinking about getting it for some time now, so I'm really happy with how everything worked out.  Only cost me about $5 in the end, which seems like a really good deal to me.



Cattails is really fun!!


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm glad the week is almost over.
- Only a week to go until my birthday.
- I managed to set some boundaries with my family.
- Have been getting better sleep recently.
- My partner has been sweet to me today.
- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Utah Jazz in game 6 tonight in Utah with a 3-2 series lead.  If we win this game, we'll advance!!  It'll be on TNT at 9 p.m. CST (geez, what's up with these late games?).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My morning was pretty good so far! 
♡ I ate this cereal that I really like! I don't know what it's called, but it's like cornflakes with oats and granola. Tasty, and also healthy!
♡ I found this cool FNF cover and I like it, it's Taki and Nikusa singing Genocide! This makes me pretty happy 'cause Genocide is one of my favorite songs, and there aren't many covers of it. And I just noticed Sarvente chilling in the background. XD
♡ Got a good night's sleep!
♡ Played a bit of Cat Game!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - I'm glad the week is almost over.
> - Only a week to go until my birthday.
> - I managed to set some boundaries with my family.
> - Have been getting better sleep recently.
> - My partner has been sweet to me today.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Utah Jazz in game 6 tonight in Utah with a 3-2 series lead.  If we win this game, we'll advance!!  It'll be on TNT at 9 p.m. CST (geez, what's up with these late games?).


Fingers crossed they take the W! That means it's not on til 10 my time. I definitely won't be able to watch it all. It sucks! I feel like it's been forever since I've gotten to watch a full game of theirs!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

•I played Cat Game for a bit and got the Radical cat from the Eighties floor! I love the design. 


Spoiler








•We ate pizza for supper! 
•I binge-watched some Poofesure videos today.


----------



## tessa grace

Opening night in 30 minutes!! I haven't performed in a while so I'm really excited 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2022



Venti said:


> - I'm glad the week is almost over.
> - Only a week to go until my birthday.
> - I managed to set some boundaries with my family.
> - Have been getting better sleep recently.
> - My partner has been sweet to me today.
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Utah Jazz in game 6 tonight in Utah with a 3-2 series lead.  If we win this game, we'll advance!!  It'll be on TNT at 9 p.m. CST (geez, what's up with these late games?).


Team Utah Jazz over here. (I mean I do live there soooo) Wishing both teams good luck, though!


----------



## Dunquixote

From the last two days, I had some nice chats with @Kirbyz @Aquilla  @S.J.  ; @KittenNoir showed me another picture of her adorable kitty .

I just got a unit that I wanted from a free ticket in a game. The unit’s sprite and cg is probably the worst/ugliest in the game but it is a good unit in spite being locked to one element (i might be the only one who thinks the cg is ugly though ). Good units makes me happy, though I wish the sprite was better at the very least. Hoping I get lucky in another game that I play; will post again if I do or wait until tomorrow .

My mom caught spanky sleeping in the plant again.



Spoiler









“Wut do you want human?” 👁👁



sorry the pictures are flipped.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some decent sleep again last night.
- I saw the bunny in the backyard again multiple times.
- @Mr_Keroppi sent me a nice message and a few TBT to brighten my day!
- My husband's birthday gift arrived in my state. It should be here on Saturday as scheduled.
- My dog was being very cute and booped my nose with his earlier today.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I'm taking the afternoon off work!


----------



## xara

just a quick little post before i fall asleep haha, but my day wasn’t too bad! it definitely wasn’t the greatest, and i’m still struggling, but today was alright! ^_^

♡ cuddled with alize. she usually doesn’t cuddle with me for more than 5-10 minutes in the morning when she helps wake me up for school, but today she actually fell asleep on me for around half an hour haha. she stretched all the way out on my chest, which meant my face and neck got kicked a _lot_ lmao, but she looked adorable. 
♡ went to both of my classes and completed a quiz in one of them! i think i did relatively well on it considering i’ve been absent for most of the unit so far lmao. my philosophy test was also moved to tomorrow, which i’m grateful for. i imagine trying to take it with alize on me would’ve been quite difficult lol.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ got high for the first time since my teeth extractions!!!  i definitely won’t be doing it too often until my extraction sites heal some more, but it honestly made me feel a lot better. :’) getting high, being able to chew food and sleep on my side comfortably were the things i missed the most while recovering this past week, and not being able to do them frustrated me to no end, so i’m relieved to finally be back to normal for the most part.
♡ did a _new horizons_ trade.
♡ discovered a new favourite song and some cool youtube/tiktok videos! i also watched a couple of tiktoks that made me laugh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Oh look, I present to you another humongous post in this thread haha.


Spoiler: Lots of stuff!




I played Gran Turismo 7 and recently bought the oldest drivable car in the game: The *1929 Mercedes Benz S Barker Tourer. *You read that right. *1929.* We're talking about vintage territory here, and it's only seven more years until it turns 100 years old (at the time of this post at least). While it was a little painful to drive in its stock performance which I kinda expected, tuning it up and making a few adjustments made it more fun to go through the corners. I even entered a race event with it and won. Imagine losing to a car that's older than the majority of the human population lol. From the update that came a few days ago, I also acquired a *1991 Suzuki Cappuccino (EA11R)* which is a part of the Kei car category in Japan. Basically, cars that fall under this category are pretty small in size and are even restricted in engine size and power output! Apparently, this is so people can get tax and insurance benefits for driving one. Tall people including myself won't have a great time trying to get in simply because there's not a lot of room to work with lol. Though it does drive decently in the game at least. I gotta say, it's an interesting read looking through stuff about Kei cars in general. There's no way I'll be able to see this car in real life unless I either move to Japan or someone imports it so they can drive it here from where I live. *TL;DR I like the diversity of cars in this game and driving them.*



Spoiler: Image of both cars mentioned



The Suzuki Cappuccino has its appearance modified. You can find its stock appearance *here*. And no, I don't think there's a decaf version lol.







*Feel free to skip this point.* This happened a couple of days ago, but I saw a *Jaguar XKR Coupe* just as I was backing out of my driveway! The year model could be somewhere between 2006 to 2014 after a little bit of research.
I've finished a few art pieces as a part of a small project that I'm still working on. Actually, should I even call it small anymore since I'm only making a drop of progress in each art piece? I even made a checklist and I'm not even at the halfway point yet. Anyway, I felt really motivated, especially after seeing some art around here and listening to music. I'm absolutely crushing it in the past few days!
I played Metroid Dread! I managed to destroy another EMMI... Which took me at least 10 minutes of running around in circles because I didn't have a lot of room to get those opportunities without getting caught.  Thankfully, this was all done on a single attempt, and didn't have to restart from the previous checkpoint! I had to let out a huge sigh of relief after that.
I and my sister went to Pet Smart since the place we went to buy food is close to it, despite the fact that we don't have pets. I have seen a few cats just curled up in their small areas while one was being petted by a person working there (and the cat absolutely loves it). We even heard a couple of dogs barking and kept looking around to see guinea pigs and parakeets. There were fishes as well and I recognize them thanks to Animal Crossing. I saw neon tetras and angelfishes for those wondering. To top it off, someone brought their dog in the store what appears to be a border collie! It even looked at me for a brief moment. 
The weather was absolutely gorgeous. To top it off, there wasn't even a _single_ cloud to be seen throughout the whole day and was blue sunny skies all around. I'm glad I had to drive somewhere because the music I've been listening to fits the vibes well. *The Dancer by Wesley Fuller* is the one that complements the pleasant weather the most. This song sounds like something you'd hear from the Beatles. And I totally didn't put it in my playlist just because it was in GT Sport lol.
I got gifted 3 TBT by *@Mr_Keroppi*. Thanks for the kindness! The timing couldn't be any better because I definitely had a great day today.
If you somehow read through all of this, I'd like to say thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## deana

My partner got us a new(er) projector and I can already tell it's WAY better than our previous one. (He is occasionally able to get us some used electronics from his job so this projector isn't actually new but it was free!) Haven't really been watching very much TV/movies lately but this much nicer projector definitely has me inspired to get caught up on all the media I'm behind on


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Fingers crossed they take the W! That means it's not on til 10 my time. I definitely won't be able to watch it all. It sucks! I feel like it's been forever since I've gotten to watch a full game of theirs!



The Mavs did it!  They beat the Utah Jazz 98-96 and advanced in the playoffs for the first time since 2011!!!  Wooooo!!!   

They'll be taking on the #1 seed Phoenix Suns next.



tessa grace said:


> Opening night in 30 minutes!! I haven't performed in a while so I'm really excited
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2022
> 
> 
> Team Utah Jazz over here. (I mean I do live there soooo) Wishing both teams good luck, though!



Yo, you guys have a fantastic team!  If Bojan Bogdanovic had made that last three pointer it would have forced a game seven for sure.  Hats off to you guys in this series.  You really made it a close one.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I received some bells and a very nice message from @/Mr_Keroppi! 
☾ I was able to finish another chapter of the route I'm on in Dairoku!  I'm enjoying the story, and my faves all got some screentime again, which I'm always glad about. c:
☾ I made some more progress on the pfp requests I'm working on!  I think I should hopefully have the first couple done by tomorrow.
☾ Since I always play in handheld mode especially, I ordered myself a protective clear case for my Switch!  It's really pretty with some glitter and floral designs, and I'm really excited to start using it once it arrives. ^^
☾ Played some more Pokémon Legends: Arceus again this evening!  I checked out the Crimson Mirelands for the first time, recovered some player satchels, finished a couple more requests, and made it to Sixth Star rank!


----------



## S.J.

It’s been a busy week and I haven’t had a chance to post much, so this is really a round-up of thIngs from the past seven days! There are so many beautiful people on TBT especially, and I appreciate you guys. 

 Last Saturday I visited my mum, and we spent an hour talking about her job (she works with elderly and disabled people). She’s always been well-liked by people, but hearing her talk about working with her clients (nothing confidential obviously) made me really appreciate what she does! 
 Yesterday I got to chat with these two beautiful, kind and amazing people! @Dunquixote @jadetine  I don’t think I’ve mentioned here previously, but jadetine sent me snail mail with her postage stamp stickers, and I want to put them everywhere , but I have to be rational about it, because I don’t want to use them all up. 
 @_Rainy_ drew my OC in the Draw The User Above You thread, and I love it so much. You are amazing in all the ways. 
 I picked up Nintendo Switch Sports today. I haven’t had a chance to play it, but the character customisation looks cute.
 I have a bunch of work I need to do over the weekend, but it’s Friday afternoon, so I’m not going to think about it for the rest of the day.


----------



## skweegee

My Steam Deck is here! I got it a couple days ago, but because of scheduling and slow internet I haven't really been able to fully try it out until today and I love it. It's quite comfortable even for extended play, the battery life is respectable, and it runs all the games I've tried so far perfectly! I still have a lot of testing to go with it, but overall I'm impressed with what I'm seeing.

@Mr_Keroppi sent me some bells and a very nice message which I greatly appreciate!

Kind of a minor thing here, but today I was finally shown how to use the electric pallet jack at work (honestly, I should've asked to learn that one a very long time ago. It would've made so many things so much easier!). Since we still had time left after training though, I was also allowed to start learning how to use the forklift as well! Learning both of those greatly expands my capabilities at work, allows me to lend an extra helping hand when things get busy and the managers need someone to step in to help bring in loads or move things around in the back, and allows me to add more skills to my resume in the event that I need to begin the job hunt again. Plus, using the forklift was actually kind of fun!



Spoiler: Steam Deck!


----------



## Autumn247

@Mr_Keroppi sent me some bells with very sweet and thoughtful message attached, thank you so much!
Maybelle (pictured below) is here, she got here yesterday.  It's gonna take some time for her and my other cat to adjust to each other, that's for sure. But I have a lot of patience  
I'm going to the store later to buy some food
I woke up early, I love when I wake up early, it makes me feel like I'm going to have a productive day


----------



## Chris

I've a date tonight that I've been excited for all week.


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> The Mavs did it!  They beat the Utah Jazz 98-96 and advanced in the playoffs for the first time since 2011!!!  Wooooo!!!
> 
> They'll be taking on the #1 seed Phoenix Suns next.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, you guys have a fantastic team!  If Bojan Bogdanovic had made that last three pointer it would have forced a game seven for sure.  Hats off to you guys in this series.  You really made it a close one.


I'm soooo excited!!! The Dirk Days are back!! Now the question is, 41 or 77. Which do I wear? Do I channel the established victory of old or do I will the win of current days?

I'm not thrilled about them facing the Suns, especially now that Booker is back. At least he had an off game last night, but I don't expect that to be the case for long. He'll be practicing and will be back normal by the time they face us. We're going to have to be on it and not play sloppy fast ball, but controlled, and intent ball.


----------



## Sophie23

1. I’m seeing the new Downtown Abbey film next week (Probably next Friday)

2. I got my cheque so I’m going to the bank tomorrow to pay it in

3. I worked out how much money I have too save up for something I want


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally have a job interview on monday!!! it's at goodwill so not anything substantial but this is a big step forward for me!! the job I'm applying for is a clothing processor (sorting clothes and putting on hangers) so it shouldn't be draining for me. here's hoping I get it!


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> I'm soooo excited!!! The Dirk Days are back!! Now the question is, 41 or 77. Which do I wear? Do I channel the established victory of old or do I will the win of current days?
> 
> I'm not thrilled about them facing the Suns, especially now that Booker is back. At least he had an off game last night, but I don't expect that to be the case for long. He'll be practicing and will be back normal by the time they face us. We're going to have to be on it and not play sloppy fast ball, but controlled, and intent ball.



You should wear #77 naturally, since this is Luka's time to shine now.

I'm honestly not super worried about the matchup based on three things,

1) In one of the Mavs four losses to the Suns this season, during the one I watched, the Mavericks actually had a chance to _beat_ them, and they were at full strength too.  I believe the Mavs had the lead and lost it, or were close to having the lead in that game.

2) The Phoenix Suns are a really, really powerful team, but they're also _vulnerable_.  The fact that the Pelicans were able to get any wins at all against them proves this.

3) Contrary to what some people believe, the Mavs full potential was NOT on display in that first round.  I don't know if people realize it, but the Mavericks have a really, really dangerous team, and room for untapped potential.  If our normal sharp shooters are dropping shots and Maxi and Dinwiddie get hot as well, combined with good defense, it can spell trouble for the Suns.

The Mavs certainly will have to play lights out basketball against them in order to advance again.  But if the Mavs don't advance any further... not the end of the world.  It'll be a good learning experience for Luka heading into the future either way.

---

Today I'm happy that I got paid and am going to order groceries soon!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> You should wear #77 naturally, since this is Luka's time to shine now.
> 
> I'm honestly not super worried about the matchup based on three things,
> 
> 1) In one of the Mavs four losses to the Suns this season, during the one I watched, the Mavericks actually had a chance to _beat_ them, and they were at full strength too.  I believe the Mavs had the lead and lost it, or were close to having the lead in that game.
> 
> 2) The Phoenix Suns are a really, really powerful team, but they're also _vulnerable_.  The fact that the Pelicans were able to get any wins at all against them proves this.
> 
> 3) Contrary to what some people believe, the Mavs full potential was NOT on display in that first round.  I don't know if people realize it, but the Mavericks have a really, really dangerous team, and room for untapped potential.  If our normal sharp shooters are dropping shots and Maxi and Dinwiddie get hot as well, combined with good defense, it can spell trouble for the Suns.
> 
> The Mavs certainly will have to play lights out basketball against them in order to advance again.  But if the Mavs don't advance any further... not the end of the world.  It'll be a good learning experience for Luka heading into the future either way.
> 
> ---
> 
> Today I'm happy that I got paid and am going to order groceries soon!


Fair point on all accounts! It is definitely Luka's time to shine, and you're right - he deserves the support! 

I do agree, the Suns are extremely vulnerable right now. Booker just being back from an injury, and Paul having to carry the extra load while he was out certainly tired him out. They've also been getting in alot of foul trouble lately. 

And yes, the Pelicans shouldn't have been able to win any games over the Suns. They're just not giving that pulled together team vibe, and Zion being out for like, ever, doesn't help. I think they hinged alot of their play around having him and I don't think they've really ever come back from it. 

Dinwiddie has been pretty hot with his shots lately, so I think you're right, if they play top tier ball for them plus the untapped potential we know they have, they'll have it in the bag. 

As for the East, lol, who KNOWS who'll come out of that one. Could literally be anyone and I wouldn't be surprised. Celtics, 76ers, and I think the Heat...it's either the Heat or the Bucks, can't remember... all have the same record. I was bummed to see the Heat knock out Atlanta, because I like Trae Young and I can't stand Eric Spoelstra for some reason lol. He's just always irritated me. 

-----‐----
I'm happy that Nicholas gets to go on his first play date today!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ like I mentioned above, I finally have a job interview lined up for this Monday! I'm prob gonna be overthinking it for the next 3 days but I really do hope I get the job.
★ I have a few new drawing ideas, including one for pride month!
★ I'm finally back to working on my Super Mario 64 lego set again (after like 5 months lol whoops), just got Lethal Lava Land and Peach's Castle done yesterday and I'm gonna work on Bob-omb Battlefield today! it comes with a really smol lego chain chomp and I love it smmmm
★ I have some more energy to clean/organize today so I'm gonna go through my old closet and sort through all the junk in there.
★ I just learned today that Kroger does a thing every Friday where they mark down a dozen assorted donuts from $8 to $5, and ofc I love bavarian crème filled donuts so I got like 6 of those and then some glazed and double choco donuts too 
★ it's finally starting to warm up again outside and I'm enjoying every moment of it!!


----------



## tessa grace

Venti said:


> The Mavs did it!  They beat the Utah Jazz 98-96 and advanced in the playoffs for the first time since 2011!!!  Wooooo!!!
> 
> They'll be taking on the #1 seed Phoenix Suns next.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, you guys have a fantastic team!  If Bojan Bogdanovic had made that last three pointer it would have forced a game seven for sure.  Hats off to you guys in this series.  You really made it a close one.


Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Dinosauuur

1.) Ooo a lot of basketball fans here lol. 76ers won against the Raptors last night! They are on to play the Heat next! (If there are any other sixers reddit fans here: For Oatmeal!!!)

2.) My animal crossing town is almost done! And when it is I'll finally be able to put up a Dream Address!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

MY PARENTS BOUGHT ME SOME PEARS FROM THE STORE AND THEY ARE FRESH


----------



## King koopa

Been planning on posting earlier this week, but never got to, so I will now!

❤My good friend @Kirbyz came back on monday! It was very unexpected, but I'm still happy! I also sent her the junimo egg as promised 

Was able to get a head start on the drawing of the next chapter of kourage! So far it's just a sketch, and it may take all of today and possibly tomorrow to finish, but I like how it looks so far! 

Played some more splatoon with my friends all week lol

Bought the new pokemon unite battle pass! I definitely don't play as much as I should lol, but I may play it a bit later today so I can try to get blastoise's new holowear! 

 Saw a YouTube video that made me laugh, someone made a trumpet boy meme, but it was based off of splatoon 2 octo expansion. I don't have a link, but it was pretty funny.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

•I went for a walk with my dog and my brother! I bought a large slushie for my brother and a Klondike cone for myself, it was delicious!
•I hung out with one of my ex-best friends at school today, and it sounds like a spell for disaster but maybe we'll be able to make up and be friends again! She also gave me some sushi that she made herself at lunch.
•Chatted with an online friend for a bit, it's nice checking in and seeing how they're up to. ^^
•Looking forward to watching some more Poofesure and playing a bit of Cat Game!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was rough but there were a few good things:

My mom let me donate some money to the gofundme of a VA that I like who just got diagnosed with colon cancer; i wasn’t able to donate as much as I would’ve liked since I’m still jobless but I’m happy that I was able to donate something at least .

One artist that I follow posted something funny that made me laugh.  

Spanky did something funny two times today. Both times happened when I was looking for her downstairs, when she saw me, she ran and hid behind the litter box and stared at me from there. When I approached her, she started rolling on one of the rugs by the litter; i tell her every time to not do that, yet she does it while looking at me with a cute expression .


----------



## hakutaku

I've generally just been in a good mood these past few days! I'm feeling those nice Spring vibes, it's definitely my fav season  
Today I:
- Ordered some clothes online that I've been wanting to get!

- Managed to get halfway through an essay tonight, only 750 words to go lol,, (seriously though I have 2 essays and a PowerPoint due in 2 weeks and I've only done 1/2 of an essay helppp )

- My dad made some pilaf and spiced chicken for dinner and it was tasty


----------



## Bagelbagon

It's not much, but I found some strawberries and plums at the perfect ripeness at the store


----------



## Midoriya

- Finally, after so long, my family and I are on equal footing with each other and see eye to eye.  It's taken a LONG time to get here, but I'm glad we get along even better now.  They're old, and once they pass I won't really have anyone besides my partner, so I'm glad that we love each other while they're still here.

- Work went well.  I got some good things done.

- My partner has been super sweet to me today.

- I opted to skip martial arts tonight and I think I'm just going to use this weekend to catch up on sleep and chill.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply last night.
- I only had to work half a day today.
- I was able to watch the bunny nibbling in the backyard while I worked.
- The weather started out chilly and cloudy, but turned out rather nice by the afternoon.
- My husband's birthday present arrived a day early and it looks amazing! I can't wait to give it to him!
- My allergies have been really bringing me down this week, but they're finally starting to clear up.
- I had another good visit with my chiropractor today.
- I saw a bunch of dogs today, including two corgis. They were so fluffy!
- It's Friday so I get to sleep in and relax all weekend!


----------



## vinnie

-My grandmother drove about an hour to my house just for me to look at her phone. No warning or anything, either. Just showed up and honked like a madman. It was really nice to see her, though. Also, I fixed her phone issues for her. 
-My cousin's 15th birthday party was today. It was held at his grandparent's (other side of the family) lake house. My younger cousins got to swim in the lake while I and my other family members walked up the road. 
-My brother's baseball game was today. They were in the second round of playoffs (I think). Sadly, they lost. They were all happy to be able to participate in the playoffs, though. 
-My family and I went to a gas station with a built-in restaurant for lunch earlier. I had one of the best cheeseburgers I've ever tasted there. Afterward, we bought some ice cream and sat outside.


----------



## Blueskyy

It’s the weekend! I found a graduation Benny Squishmallow at Walmart this morning! I’m going to sleep early and feel good tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Croconaw

This post is going to be formatted just a bit differently than my usual posts here, but I’m happy with my progress as a person. I’m happy how things that would’ve hurt or upset me in the past don’t hurt or upset me now. I’m happy that whenever I do get upset it’s more of “just take a day to be sad about it and move on” than “trying to change it and hating myself over something I can’t control.” I’m happy that I’m not trying to change things for people that don’t accept me as I am. I’m happy that I’m in a better place now…


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox Yoooooo, I just recently bought tickets for my pops and myself for round two home game one of the Dallas Mavericks versus the Phoenix Suns (on May 6th)!!!  The seats aren't super great, but I'll be excited just to be there!  It'll be a wonderful birthday present!  Haven't been to a Mavericks playoff game in 11 years (the last time I went was the last home game against the Oklahoma City Thunder before they advanced)!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Started off my morning with seeing some new official artwork of one of my favorite characters, so that absolutely gave my day a boost. 
☾ I was able to finish two of the pfp requests I've been working on! ^^ These have been a lot of fun to do; and I've been itching for some more creative projects lately.
☾ I finally finished the route I was playing in Dairoku!  While this love interest wasn't really my type personally (I rarely go for the poster boys in otome, ahaha), I still really enjoyed the route, and it was really nice that so many of the other characters got to play a role as well. c: All I've got left now is the Finale route, and I'm super excited to get started on it!


----------



## Neb

I got to visit my aunt, eat some Indian curry, and browse a retro game store today! It was pretty nice.


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> - @Foreverfox Yoooooo, I just recently bought tickets for my pops and myself for round two home game one of the Dallas Mavericks versus the Phoenix Suns (on May 6th)!!!  The seats aren't super great, but I'll be excited just to be there!  It'll be a wonderful birthday present!  Haven't been to a Mavericks playoff game in 11 years (the last time I went was the last home game against the Oklahoma City Thunder before they advanced)!!


Whhhaaaaattttt, that's awesome!!! Super jealous, but man, enjoy that game!!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Completed an entire paper for the assignment I'm suppose to do
- @/Merielle Finished the art of my OC. It couldn't have turned out better, this was the highlight of my morning to wake up to
- Completed an animal crossing new horizons trade with a very patient kind person
- Had some Éclairs and managed to get a very small piece of that leftover pizza we had on Tuesday that I really wanted more of
- My sister helped me get past the part I was stuck at in one of the video games I wanna complete
- With forever gratitude to @/airpeaches today I was able to get one of my dream collectiables, bee plush today, the plushies have always been some of my favorite collectiables ever and now I finally have a bee plush to go with my dino plush. Later @/airpeaches also helps me get my dream villager Frita for IGB. I can believe how sweet they are helping me achieve two dreams in one day, I'm so thankful to have met such a caring person.
- Made a new area at the entrance of my airport used for trading, now customers buying from either my villager shop or my other shop can quickly go over and their villager or their items. I hope this will make trading easier in the future.
- Cleaned up my island after it's gotten really messy from doing trades and such and almost finished TTing to quickly get Hans's photo so he can leave(he was never suppose to be here, to begin with he was an auto-fill while I failed to find Frita after 200 NMT before I traded for her as stated above)
- Have a new island idea/theme I'm excited to try out but my storage is really full right now so I'm hoping I can managed to get more things sold so I can start re-decorating
- Finished finding enough pins for the Pinterest board I made and made another one to work on 

I've only felt mentally good today a bit in short bursts before feeling just... horrible inside again but I'm glad I made some goals for my self to complete tomorrow so I focus on something else.


----------



## Sophie23

I went to Town and payed my cheque in the bank
Got some nice new trainers   (black on the outside & light pink inside)
Went to a cafe had a little shortbread biscuit  and a cup of tea


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Did so much cleaning today. Like that's all I did today, just clean clean clean.
- Managed to catch a Porygon in Pokémon Go when going to get food!
- Talked to my mom, she made it through customs and tomorrow morning I will go and get her from the airport. I haven't seen her in 2 years (Literally the month before the pandemic got _bad_)
- Sold my black rose collectibles! Woo!


----------



## tessa grace

i told the boy i like that i like him
he said he liked me back


----------



## jiny

i got a new pink switch lite bc my old one stopped working  but i’m super happy bc i’ve wanted the pink one for so long, can’t wait to get back into animal crossing now!


----------



## Autumn247

My new cat Maybelle seems to like the catnip banana toy I have, it's gonna take her and my other cat some time to adjust to each other, I just have to have patience.

I'm happy because today I'm ordering a bunch of stuff for the kitties.
New toys, a brush, a hammock/scratching post thing for them to hang out in, bowtie collars, catnip, new bowls, more food and litter.  

Also I bought another 12 month Nintendo Switch Online membership since mine is expiring on the 10th of May.  And a couple DVDs ( Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them)

I had lucky charms for breakfast and it was so good!  There were so many marshmallows in it.  It's been a long time since I've had it.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in!

- The weather outside is finally nice and sunny again!  

- Going to play some more Genshin Impact soon and do the latest Archon quest!

- Had some tasty food!

- Pippi loves sleeping on my bed.  



Spoiler: Pippi


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I went for another walk with my dog and my brother earlier!
-I got some Reese's peanutbutter cups!
-My grandma came to visit and she gave us some pizza!
-My grandma also got me a box of some Paw Patrol candycanes she had, they're pretty good!
-I got to watch Poofesure's new video, I'd say that's the highlight of my day!
-The weather is really nice, I went outside to do my homework and I saw some blue jays!
-I'm listening to a FNF cover of Taki and Nikusa singing Genocide right now!


----------



## King koopa

Not much but here it is:
❤ Got to make the next chapter of kourage earlier than expected! I thought it would cut into tommorrow, but it didn't! I'm very proud of this one, and my avatar as well!

Got a smokin' hot addition to my lineup today, a hot feather! 

Had a nice chat with @LittleMissPanda earlier today!

Planning on starting a new series of stories in my art thread! Honestly I'm not sure how well it will go, but hopefully it's good!


----------



## vinnie

Today was surprisingly amazing!

-Slept in this morning. I woke up at 4 am and didn't go back to sleep until 6.
-Made waffles and bacon for breakfast this morning.
-Took my cat to the vet because she was limping and her paw was puffy. Turns out she was stung by a bee .
-My father roasted some hamburgers and hotdogs on the grill for dinner. 
-After dinner, my family and I roasted marshmallows.
-Bought a new recliner to replace our dingy, old one. The box it came in was huge, so I gave it to my younger brother. Kids are entertained by anything, I swear lmao.
-My mother and I walked a good mile or so.
-I planted some flowers! They were my favorite, Forget-me-nots. 

I actually felt productive today, which was a great feeling! Today was amazing!


----------



## Blueskyy

Tonight I’m home starting Heartstopper, just me and the kitty. I enjoy time alone vs. going out so it’s perfect right now!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept extremely well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with NO back pain at all for the first time in years.
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton.
- I did some self-care.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I was doing laundry and found water all over the floor. I'm not happy about that, of course, but I am happy about the way I handled it. I didn't stress or get upset about it. I remained really calm the whole time. My husband found the issue and it was a simple fix so that's done and I didn't let it ruin my day like I would have a few weeks ago.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ Someone told me last night that “I had very nice teeth” and although they were fake, I proceeded to smile and thank her. I’m transparent about the whole thing so I did tell her they were fake. It was just nice receiving a compliment on my teeth because it would’ve _never_ happened before.
⬥ At work today my friend was stressed as hell. She had a panic attack and I was able to calm her down. I’m glad I was able to be there for her. She told me she wanted me to be the one to stay with her and I did. I’m so happy she trusts me. I also gave her my Snapchat username today to add me if she wants to talk. I’m still waiting on the request, lol, but it’s no rush really. This was something I was planning on doing but I was waiting until we were closer.
⬥ I got paid for a long shift today because it was busy. So damn busy.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was pretty good .

I heard back from the mods on the discord server. about my question on if there is anything that can be done about the cliques or to make others more comfortable and while I’m a bit sad nothing can be done it still helped put my mind at ease since what he said was right and true. I just feel bad for the new people that join or others that don’t have friends.

An artist that I reply often too was really happy with a response to her and said i’m always so encouraging; it really made me happy since I want to help artists any way I can. I really love her artwork; she previously was worrying about her followers not being interested in her ocs. i was really interested in her ocs and i follow her because i love her style and not because of one particular series she draws (though her steven universe drawings are what drew me to her and are my favorite; i still appreciate her art as a whole). Her followers all seem really nice so I told her if she felt comfortable sharing them, i would love to seem them and i’m sure others felt the same way as me. I totally understood her anxiety though; lately i’ve been seeing artists post anxiety about being seen for just one fandom. 

Been finding a lot cute kitty pictures on my twitter feed lately 

Also have been again enjoying all the artwork on my feed and finding more people to follow.  

My kitties ofc made me very happy today too, just running around playing being so cute and spanky following me around occasionally .


----------



## KittenNoir

So far I’ve been having a really calming and relaxed day 

 I went to the markets early this morning with a hot cup of coffee and bought some plants for my home to make a garden 

 Ate a toasted ham a cheese sandwich while I watched my cat play outside before a storm starts

 Going off now to get some groceries to make a roast with some vegetables for dinner

 Have a friend wanting to play some online video games tonight with me


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another good day, another post!

The weather was pretty sunny once again.
*Feel free to skip this point.* A couple of cars I'm mentioning are from yesterday, but I'm still glad to have seen them at all. While driving on the road, I spotted a *1970 Plymouth AAR Cuda*! I was pleasantly surprised to see it as this car made an appearance in Gran Turismo 6 and hasn't returned to the series since. Who knew that holding off to leave the house by a few minutes would lead me to spot one? For the next one, I might've seen a *1969 Mercedes-Benz 300 SEL 6.3*. As for today, I most likely spotted a *2008 Tesla Roadster*! To see one at all is already enough to make me happy even though it's an electric vehicle.
I made more progress in my art project!
I saw some geese while I went to the grocery store.
My parents brought me home a couple of hot dogs from Ikea. They even bought me one of those chocolate cakes and I'll be sure to have a few bites tomorrow! I think we can all agree that we go to Ikea mainly for the food lol.
I had a tasty dinner.
I played a little bit of Gran Turismo 7 today and did a custom race where I got a few laughs out of it.
Edit: Added an extra point because I keep forgetting stuff.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I had a cup of tea!
-My dad gave me a granola bar!
-I watched some more Poofesure videos!
-I'm finally starting my homework!

I love reading the posts here, and I especially love the kitty pictures from certain users.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I started my next playthrough of Dairoku today!  Finale route, here I come~
☾ The protective case I ordered for my Switch arrived today; it looks super pretty and fits really well.  It came with a tempered glass screen protector, so I feel a lot more secure having that as well.  And it still fits in my carrying case just fine!
☾ A huge wild turkey just... took a stroll through our yard, in the middle of the afternoon.  Not something you see everyday!
☾ I got to read another chapter of volume 9 of _Durarara!!_ Also happy that Shinra gets a fair amount of focus in this one, ehe.


----------



## Sophie23

1. I got a roast for lunch 

2. I’m seeing my brother later today 

3. I’m watching Harry Potter today (the first film)


----------



## Alienfish

Sorted out that thing with my cousin last night so it felt good. And got to talk to another


----------



## TheDuke55

My specialty soils arrived. Also had to hunt down a few different sized terracotta pots. It's crazy how hard these are to find. Everything is just plastic nowadays, but I'm glad I didn't compromise on my rare plants that require better potting. The weather is starting to get warmer, so I hope that I can keep them out now. If another frost warning comes though, I'm going to slap Mother Nature.

My avocado tree is starting to get real bark on it now. It's losing its green skin slowly.

I watched Shang-Chi with my sister. We try to find time to watch all of the Marvel movies together. It's a tradition that I hope we can continue.


----------



## hakutaku

I worked more on my essay last night and feel like I _finally_ have a cohesive argument going on lol,, I only have 400 words left to write too! 

I made a super delicious chicken tikka wrap with spinach, caramelised onion hummus + melted cheddar cheese today, and afterwards had a big slice of my fav bakery carrot cake


----------



## Chris

A girl I've been seeing recently said she woke-up thinking about me this morning - and then promptly scolded me for it. That was the first thing I saw on my phone when I woke-up and it started my day off on such a positive note. She's such a sweetheart. 

I saw my dad this evening for the first time in forever and he treated me to takeaway pizza. Found a new TV show right before bed last night, and I'm looking forward to a quiet night in watching that and enjoying a glass or two of wine (that I saved money on!).


----------



## Midoriya

- It's nice and sunny outside today.

- My partner has been super sweet to me today.

- I feel very blessed and fortunate to have all the people I have in my life.

- I let a family member have some of my food since I didn't need it and they're hungry.  

- I've come to realize that all three of our cats love sleeping on my bed.   

- Going to play more Pokemon and Genshin Impact today.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I watched some Poofesure videos with a bag of popcorn! He said something pretty suggestive, but it was so funny and unexpected that I almost choked of laughter. XD
♡ I went for a walk with my dog since the weather was really nice! I went to go see my grandma, and my Auntie Melanie was there! I had a nice talk with them. ^^
♡ Shadow (my dog) also got to see Choco and Bailey, her respective husband and pup (aka my grandma's neighbor's dogs). Apparently they got really, uhm... _Intimate_, and I'm glad that I wasn't there to see it.  But they all seemed really happy, so it wasn't so bad!
♡ I'm about to go to the store with my brother, I'm gonna get a bag of Skittles!
♡ I played Cat Game and made a lot of progress! I did tons of crafting, leveled up, and got the Mango Slushie cat from the Bubble Tea event!


----------



## Autumn247

I started watching Superman: Man of Steel, about halfway through it so far. I love Henry Cavill in The Witcher show so I wanted to see him as superman
Watched a couple episodes of Yu-gi-oh today
I ordered a bunch of stuff for my kitties
That's about it, my anxiety is sky high today for some reason and I'm not quite sure why so I'm having a little trouble fully enjoying the day. Sometimes it just does that, I guess that's just part of my anxiety/panic disorder.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got one of my favorite posters put back up today, ive had this poster for over a decade 





also finished getting my other room picked up and now it's a little safe haven for me to spend my time enjoying what I really love doing, without the stress of the world weighing down on me. I'm not avoiding my responsibilities by any means, I just need a place where I can be my true self for a while, recover from depression, and actually enjoy life.


----------



## mogyay

i did some painting in my new flat! i did a feature wall that's an olive/sage green, it actually looks so much better than i could have imagined and it's looking more and more like a home every time i go over 

i also installed my new tv, i got the samsung serif, it looks so good in my living room so i'm happy about that alsoooo (i was torn between that and the frame and i think i'm much happier with the serif, i usually hate the look of tvs but this one fits my style SO WELL)

also i had an amazing lunch out, i had vegan tapas and had some really good ale with my family, we had fake chicken wings and it even had a fake bone lol (made from sugarcane -- it really worked well)n


----------



## Nefarious

My brother's family adopted a new puppy some months ago, but haven't really put the effort in outdoor training her. It's been annoying me how much they get pissed at her for having accidents indoors so I took the initiative to train her. It's been going really well! She was too scared to go down the stairs just a few weeks ago and now she's practically skipping each step! She goes to the bathroom whenever I take her out now; though, I do have to sit out there and wait for her to do her business. She won't step off the porch unless I'm out there within sight of her haha. Just makes me happy as I never really took responsibility with training the family dog growing up, and I can see how all the attention has been effecting the puppy. She gets so excited whenever she hears me coming, always wanting to play and follow me around... whatever the pet equivalent of baby fever is, I'm feeling it (a friend argued that she's basically my dog at this point though hahaha).


----------



## Blueskyy

It’s 74 and sunny today. I am trying a bomb pop inspired seltzer from a local place and it’s pretty good. I also have my screen door open. Bob’s Burgers comes onat 8:00 and it’s a new one! I also feel like Heartstopper was the show I needed to pick my spirits up. I forced myself to go jog a mile and some change and walk the rest of the way after.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I’ve been accepted into two wild bird rehab programs. One is for raptors/birds of prey. The other one is a rehab for small birds and wild songbirds. I am a little bit overwhelmed with the decision of having to pick which one I want to go with, but Im just so happy and grateful to have two opportunities to help rehab and educate others on these amazing species. It just fills my heart so much to be able to help save these animals, as animals have saved me so many times. 
I slept a lot this weekend which felt good. It’s rare I can have a full two lazy days before getting back to the office. 
I got a couple shipments in that i’ve been waiting for. So many fun things. 
I’ve had a few good low anxiety days and have been able to really relax and focus on my hobbies.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-My dad showed me this really cool Song of Storms remix! 
-Watched some more Poofesure (and got more quotes)!
-I got some more Reese's peanutbutter cups!
-I'm listening to a FNF cover of Lo-Fight!


----------



## vinnie

-I'm watching American Idol right now. I'm hoping Noah Thompson wins. Everyone is very good this year, though!
-Completed some orders for my shop!
-Hung out with my little brother most of the day. I cut holes for windows in the huge box I gave him. He decorated the inside and wants to sleep in it tonight. I don't question it.
-Fed the two strays that have been coming up to my house.
-My sunburn is finally going away after 5 days.
-Went grocery shopping. I got two bags of Sweedish Fish for 88 cents, which is amazing. I also saw my brother there. He works there, so he helped me find everything I couldn't find.


----------



## Shawna

My dad got hamburgers patties and hamburger buns from Fuddruckers and he cooked them on the grill and even fried some french fries, it was freaking delicious!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with no back pain again today.
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton. I'm halfway through the second season now and it's getting really good.
- I had an Oreo Cone this afternoon.
- I spent a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I did some more self-care.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I’m very excited for the hockey playoffs. I’m not too confident in anyone in the west taking out the Avalanche, but as we learned in the past, anything can happen. I’m just excited my favorite team is in the playoffs this year.
⬥ My friend told my dad I really comforted her last night and it made me happy. I’m usually the one being comforted as opposed to being the comforter, but I’m _really_ glad I was able to help. 
⬥ I finished up at work early today so I got to leave a few minutes before my shift ended. I’m also starting two hours early tomorrow so I’ll be able to get some extra pay in.
⬥ I saw and got a long hug from my favorite person today! This happens a lot but it made me extra happy today because it was stressful as hell last night and we talked for a bit today, as well.


----------



## duckvely

my birthday is tomorrow so my family and i had a nice lunch today before i headed back to the dorm  then when i was unpacking at my dorm, i found a cute little birthday card hidden in my things!! this year's going to be my first birthday away from home so i'm glad it can still be special :D


----------



## BrokenSanity

duckvely said:


> my birthday is tomorrow so my family and i had a nice lunch today before i headed back to the dorm  then when i was unpacking at my dorm, i found a cute little birthday card hidden in my things!! this year's going to be my first birthday away from home so i'm glad it can still be special :D


Happy early birthday! I hope you have an amazing day tomorrow! <3


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> ⬥ I’m very excited for the hockey playoffs. I’m not too confident in anyone in the west taking out the Avalanche, but as we learned in the past, anything can happen. I’m just excited my favorite team is in the playoffs this year.
> ⬥ My friend told my dad I really comforted her last night and it made me happy. I’m usually the one being comforted as opposed to being the comforter, but I’m _really_ glad I was able to help.
> ⬥ I finished up at work early today so I got to leave a few minutes before my shift ended. I’m also starting two hours early tomorrow so I’ll be able to get some extra pay in.
> ⬥ I saw and got a long hug from my favorite person today! This happens a lot but it made me extra happy today because it was stressful as hell last night and we talked for a bit today, as well.



I'm excited as well!  Didn't find out until recently that the Dallas Stars will be back in the playoffs!  As a wild card team though.  We'll be taking on the Calgary Flames, hoo boi.  I haven't kept up with the Stars much this season, but I will be watching them in the playoffs for sure.  Good luck to the L.A. Kings!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was a little bored today so not a lot of stuff today.

I ate pizza from Domino's after seeing a 50% discount when ordering online. I felt full for quite a while.
I played Metroid Dread and obtained a new powerup!



Spoiler: Metroid Dread gameplay and story spoilers. Don't read if you haven't played the game!



Goodness gracious! This purple EMMI can apparently see through walls meaning I can't just hide behind one. Seeing its line of sight already made me nervous. To top it off, it can hear you no matter where you are in the EMMI zone, so I had to make a mad dash for my survival and it was absolutely nerve-wracking, all while doing so underwater lol. I've also reached this point in the game where these X parasites are swarming all over the planet. Apparently, Samus is immune to them and can even use those parasites to restore health and ammo upon defeating them. They come in red, green, and yellow, so I can't help but think that she's eating them like candy gummies LOL.



I played Gran Turismo 7 and did a couple of custom races. I messed around with the settings of the *Dodge SRT Tomahawk X* which is extremely powerful (had over 2500 horsepower) but made its top speed laughably low at roughly 30km/h. I made all opponents drive them and were constantly redlining their engines at a snail's pace sounding like a swarm of angry bees. Because of this, you could win against them even with a shoddy grocery getter lol.
Made more progress in my project once again.
Listened to some music and one of them almost made me tear up with happiness.


----------



## xara

i’ve been pretty quiet here (and in general lol) this weekend as i’m still not doing great mentally and am feeling pretty fatigued. however, instead of beating myself up over it and/or forcing myself to do things i don’t have the energy for, i used this weekend to just relax and let myself feel my feelings. i’ll do my best to start getting back on track tomorrow, but for now i’m happy i allowed myself to disconnect for a few days. <33

also, sorry for spamming ya’ll’s notifications again LOL.

*friday (04/29) *
♡ cuddled with alize. 


Spoiler: baby











♡ got high.
♡ went to all of my classes and completed my unit 2 test in philosophy! i honestly don’t think i did that great on it, and i didn’t even have time to complete the last question, but i still tried my best and that’s all that really matters. :’)
♡ did some self-care.
♡ tried kraft’s milk chocolate peanut butter wafer bar for the first time! it was a lil messy since the peanuts on top kept falling off lmao, but it was pretty tasty! i enjoyed it. 
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.

*yesterday (04/30)*
♡ had 2 sausage, egg and cheese breakfast sandwiches from tim horton’s for breakfast/brunch, and they were delicious! this was also my first time having them since my teeth extractions, and chewing them wasn’t too hard!
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ got high.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ it was announced that the _ballad of songbirds and snakes_ (_the hunger games_ prequel) movie comes out november 17th, 2023! i’m super excited! 

*today (05/01)*
♡ got high.
♡ cuddled with alize. <33
♡ discovered a few new favourite edits.
♡ read 4 new fanfics that i enjoyed!
♡ did some self-care.
♡ changed my calendar to may! i’m honestly really bad at changing my calendar, especially when i’m not doing so hot mentally lol, so i’m proud of myself for doing it!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played a lot more Dairoku today! I made it through the common route and I'm now a couple chapters into the Finale route, and really enjoying it! 
☾ I added a couple more new desktop wallpapers into my usual mix!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

today i'm happy because i'm going to see be seeing my bf soon!! long distance sucks but i am so excited <3


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I got some new underwear and shoes, two things which I have a hard time finding types that I like here but desperately needed. The underwear is because I found that Hollister does Gilly Hicks sets here (first time buying it but seems comparable to what I used to get) and the shoes are just basic block slip-ons from GU but I want to use them for work since I've been living on 1 pair of shoes this whole past year...

Once I visit the US though I'll be buying a ton of both.


----------



## TurnipBell20

The May issue of my favorite guitar magazine arrived two days ago, and today I could finally start reading it. I am excited to try the blues licks later.


----------



## jiny

i’m happy because last week i got to hangout with my bf 3 days in a row !! <3


----------



## Sophie23

I have just added more photos to my Journal on here


----------



## Chris

While looking through my journal for meeting notes, I came across a page of heavily critical and self-loathing content I wrote dated April 3rd. Every few days I'll see that page and curse myself out, consider tearing it up, and then ultimately leave it alone. But today when I saw it I realised I can't relate to it anymore. And it's because of someone new in my life. So I added an update to the bottom of the page, dated it, and it feels like closure after four extremely difficult months. I feel lighter and happier than I have in a long while.


----------



## Midoriya

- It's sunny outside again and nice weather.

- Work is going well.

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks play game one against the Phoenix Suns tonight!  It'll be at 9 p.m. CST on TNT.

- I plan on going to martial arts practice tonight.  

- 3 days until my birthday!


----------



## hakutaku

I finished my essay last night!  I'll do some edits to it, but otherwise I'm done with it and kinda pleased with how it turned out since I managed to avoid using articles and only used academic books/journals.


----------



## moo_nieu

this happened a few days ago but the power in my bathroom is finally back on! its been so nice to be able to see and ventilate lol also the maintenance person even rekeyed my lock for me so now i dont even have to think about that anymore which is a huge relief

yesterday i woke up to an unbelievable surprise gift from @oak T^T  thank you so so so much for the love potion!!! i am still in disbelief over it, and i just cant stop looking at it and feeling absolutely overjoyed and grateful for such a wonderful gift. and its even the potion that was awarded to the lesbian pride valentine of nan and chevre! ;-; im just so happy about it, and i dont know how to express it and thank you enough. thank you so so much 

im also almost finished with a drawing for someone whos been very patient and im so happy with it how its turned out! i cant wait to see what they think of it. it feels good to be closing in on finishing something bc its been a struggle to draw lately (i think ive been working on this for almost two months now)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I went to go see my Primary care Doctor and it went well. She told me to keep it up and to keep monitoring my blood pressure/weight.


----------



## Autumn247

I had some chocolate hazelnut biscotti with coffee 
Got Tia to move into my island on ACNH, next one I'm going to get is Pietro 
I bought a few games on the Nintendo Switch eshop: Assassin's Creed III remastered, and Assassin's Creed The Rebel Collection (Black Flag and Rogue).  
Subscribed to get 50gb of iCloud storage for my iPhone.  I ran out of storage because I take so many pictures of my cats  
This hammock/scratching post combo thing I ordered for my cats shipped, it should be here tomorrow, I hope they like it! I also got them some bowtie collars 
It's been a better day in terms of anxiety, I'm not as anxious as I was yesterday 
My requests came in to the library so I'm gonna go pick them up tomorrow 
In general I'm just really thankful for my life


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I just saw an ad for Skittles gummies!!!! How cool is that? I'll be sure to check it out!
-I am looking forward to watching Poofesure and playing Cat Game! I've been waiting anxiously all day for it.
-I'm currently listening to one of my favorite FNF covers, Ruv and Tabi singing Zavodila!
-My brother told me about a skit he's doing in his drama class! He also told me about the adult joke that was thrown into the script. I don't think I can say it here, but I wish I could because it was really funny. TwT


----------



## BrokenSanity

Catching up on some things that happened this weekend
*Saturday April 30th:*
- the weather was nice outside and I felt progress in my weight lifting today, the dumbbells were just a tiny bit easier to lift today
- had some French fries and lemonade
- had a blast with my 3 of my close friends at school and I got this great new song to listen to from one of my friends(uh just need to go back and check what it was called again) can't wait to listen to it soon. 
- Decided to bring up my stress squeezer squishies up to my bed to squeeze them, I haven't used them in so long they really helped me relax
- watched one of the last episodes of the documentary I'm watching
- My favorite one of my sisters and also my mom were sweet to me today
*Sunday May 1th:*
- snuggled with my dog and he gave me dog kisses
- caught up more in math
- had grill cheese sandwiches
- brought up my squishies to my bed again to squeeze them
- found two movies to watch when I have free time
I feel like I'm forgetting a lot of stuff that happened on Sunday :/
Today it's still the afternoon and it's not even the end of the day yet so I'll make a post about today at night assuming enough things worthy of a post happens today, so far it's been a nice day let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Soigne

i have the evening off from work so i’m reading a lot and catching up on killing eve


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Both Poofesure and Dagnel (two out of three of my favorite YouTubers) dropped a new video each, so I was really happy to watch 'em!


----------



## Dunquixote

My mom bought me my first Squishmallow that I saw while grocery shopping. I couldn’t believe how soft it was for its low price; I’ve felt more expensive plushies that were not soft at all. 



Spoiler








If Pompompurin’s was there, I would’ve gotten that one instead, but it was not.



I caught Spanky laying in the plant again. She greeted me with a cute sound .



Spoiler











I took a nap and feel a little better now. 

@_Rainy_ showed me pictures of her adorable bunnies. 

I was able to beat another boss in a gacha game that I’ve been struggling to figure out how to beat for awhile.


----------



## Autumn247

My insurance just approved my root canal and crown, so I can call my dentist office to set up an appointment to get that done. I am so relieved because there’s no way I’d be able to cover that myself.


----------



## TheDuke55

Always great to hear about all your highlights you all.

@Dunquixote Spanky looks very lovely chilling with that plant! She looks about the same size as Penny. I'm sure they would have fun playing with each other. Also that pillow looks very cool and comfy! Glad you found a quality one for a good price. That's always a good feeling.

@Autumn247 I never played the Assassin Creed games, but the 3rd one always interested me simply because I kind of like that time period lol. Glad you got some new games to enjoy and good news with your medical insurance!


I have one more day to work, then I am off. Going to sleep in tomorrow night and do whatever I want to. Excited to get started on my garden. With the back to back frost and weather just being indecisive, I think I am going to skip tilling the garden this year and just plant the vegetables. Should had already been done, but the weather has been weird. I'll just mix a bit of lime/manure into each spot with crushed eggshells and that should be good for one year. I'll till next year lol.

Have a lot of plans to expand my garden and fix up my home, so it's also exciting getting into projects like that that make me feel good about doing a good job.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night.
- The weather was beautiful, sunny and warm today.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, nibbling in the backyard again.
- I saw a groundhog run across the backyard! I haven't seen one if a year or two and was worried about them.
- I had a follow-up visit with my PCP and everything is going well. She's renewing my prescriptions for 90 more days since they're helping.
- I've been trying out a new facial cleanser this week and I think I'm liking it. It has me feeling more confident in going make-up free.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-The weather was pretty good today!
-I played a bit of Cat Game and got the Fruit Tea cat!
-I watched a Moriah Elizabeth video and a couple more Poofesure videos!
-I got a bag of Skittles from my brother! And I think I might be getting along with him too!
-Found some new FNF covers I like, specifically for Ugh and Zavodila!


----------



## xara

today wasn’t very interesting since i’m still taking it easy and slowly easing back into being a functional human being lol, but it wasn’t a bad day at all! :’)

♡ cuddled with alize. <33
♡ did some self-care.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ got high.
♡ watched a new edit compilation on youtube!
♡ found out that my dad will be giving me some money soon!! i wasn’t expecting him to, but it means a lot and i’m super excited! i plan on using some of it to _finally_ get my name legally changed, but the rest will be going into savings. 
♡ went to all of my classes even though i didn’t feel up to it. i didn’t get any work done, but i’m still proud of myself for going. ^~^
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some more work done on my pfp requests!  I'm hoping I'll be able to get the next couple done tomorrow.
☾ The DVD set of the first season of Durarara!! arrived today!  My mom and I have been wanting to re-watch it, so I'm looking forward to doing that soon! 
☾ I finished the Finale route in Dairoku!!  It was a great way to wrap up the game, and I really liked that the whole cast got some time to shine in this one. It's a little bittersweet being almost entirely through with the game now, but at least I still have some flowchart completion to do before I'm really done with it. I'm also happy that completing the Finale route unlocked some trivia about the side characters!  Especially since one of my favorites is tragically unromanceable.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ The Los Angeles Kings have a 1-0 series lead against the Edmonton Oilers in the NHL playoffs! It wipes away previous memories of getting swept by Vegas a few years ago. That was _very_ disappointing, not that the Kings deserved a spot that year anyway, lol. It benefits playing in a weak division.
⬥ I talked and battled with my favorite person today. It was a very nice end to my night. I always enjoy talking with her.
⬥ I made a deal with my dad and although I get something that I want, I do have to have lunch on Thursday with my mother and grandma. I’m not looking forward to it one bit, but I’m so thankful the restaurant isn’t my place of work.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I didn't post this yesterday because after I was done using the PC I went straight to bed, but friends @Dunquixote and @King koopa cheered me up after a crappy day at work  I had just the motivation I needed to get some writing done, too


----------



## S.J.

Despite work being hectic, being home sick for the first time in over two years, and other stuff, I'm in pretty high spirits.

 @Dunquixote has been just the kindest friend, and has been checking in with me and sharing kitty pics. 
 Dunq also shared the sweetest video of Spanky making a little noise to say hello. 
 I sat out in the sun with my dog, which isn't a big deal, it's just nice. 
 Saw a bunny in the backyard yesterday.  It was bigger than the ones I usually see (or maybe it was just extra close), so it had these tiny, but loud thumps as it hopped away. 
 In the middle of the day I was feeling pretty good and had a chance to play some Switch Sports. I really like this game!


----------



## Chris

I have a date scheduled with someone for Monday (got the tickets sorted for that today!!) but I guess that wasn't soon enough, because today she invited me to go out after work on Thursday. Already excited to see her. 
My supervisor sent me a very kindly worded email because she heard through someone else that I had managed to complete a task she knew I found difficult. I've been having extremely bad anxiety these past few months following a series of bad events in my personal life that occurred Dec-Mar, and it's so nice to have someone understanding on my side who realises that even small tasks can sometimes feel Sisyphean.


----------



## hakutaku

My friend and I made plans to go watch the new Dr Strange movie next week!  
I tried some loose leaf Earl Grey for the first time today and it was much nicer than the stuff you get in tea bags
I also have my last class of the year at university tomorrow! (not my last day though since I'll probably still go to the library to do work and I'm going on an overseas trip with them next month)


----------



## Dinosauuur

Over the last few days:

I took my final! I'm so glad its over with!
Got to play some of the Nintendo Switch Sports Game and it was fun! 
Allergy season will hopefully be over soon and I can stop being a zombie. 
This weekend we are putting up a small temporary pool for the summer and I'm sooooo excited
I found some pants I really like over the weekend which is great because most of the rest of mine had holes in them lol. 
We are getting sushi (one of my favourite foods) this weekend to celebrate my class finally being over!
I get to start thinking about what topic I'd like to do for a graduate school project. I have a few ideas and I'm excited to start researching them!


----------



## Sophie23

I have finally finished decorating my island today!  so here’s my My Dream Address: 3889-9323-9815


----------



## mogyay

i started my new job today! everyone seems so lovely and it's just such an overwhelmingly step up from my last job, i feel so blessed that i now have the luxury of saving/pension, i'm so grateful!


----------



## Midoriya

I'm feeling a lot better since earlier, especially with regards to what I have and where I'm at both professionally and skills-wise.  I'm also about to groom myself, which will help make me feel better as well.  I started my outlook today feeling really negative, but now I'm starting to become more and more positive as the day goes on.  Anything can change!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was walking home through a nearby industrial park and I came across what I thought was a small Winnebago motor home but upon closer inspection it was actually a Winne_bagel_ motor home.It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Fell asleep so I forgot to post what happened yesterday
*May 2th(yesterday)*
- The weather was nice outside
- Gave my teacher all my long school papers I worked really hard to write she said she was impressed and I managed to feel less anxious speaking to her in person despite speaking to her over zoom every week
- The Lilies outside bloomed
- Had some cucumbers
- So happy @/LittleMissPanda agreed to trade with me and help me clean out my storage and help me save up for a clownfish plush and then @/daringred_ let me buy hers and I finally got a clownfish plush! I've always wanted to have all those camp TBT plushies ever since I saw them in people's lineups in the summer time, I couldn't have done it without everyone's help. Thank you so much again 
- Relaxed with my squishes again
- Big Top gave me his framed photo today in New Horizons

- It made me the happiest person in the world seeing my best friend at school being able to do one of her favorite things again, after four months she finally got to write another chapter of her novel. I'm ecstatic after so long of battling a health crisis she's feeling so much better now. It brought me tears of joy seeing one of my other close friends at school agree with me both of us would do anything so she wouldn't have to go through all this pain.

Hopefully today I will remember to write a up-to-date post lol


----------



## Dunquixote

Merielle said:


> ☾ I got some more work done on my pfp requests!  I'm hoping I'll be able to get the next couple done tomorrow.
> ☾ The DVD set of the first season of Durarara!! arrived today!  My mom and I have been wanting to re-watch it, so I'm looking forward to doing that soon!
> ☾ I finished the Finale route in Dairoku!!  It was a great way to wrap up the game, and I really liked that the whole cast got some time to shine in this one. It's a little bittersweet being almost entirely through with the game now, but at least I still have some flowchart completion to do before I'm really done with it. I'm also happy that completing the Finale route unlocked some trivia about the side characters! Especially since one of my favorites is tragically unromanceable.



That’s so awesome that your mom enjoys watching it with you ; I hope you have fun rewatching it! It is one of my favorites! 

If you don’t mind me asking, where did you find the dvd set at? I have been struggling to find a dvd set of the first season that is compatible with US devices for a few years. If you don’t feel comfortable answering, I understand and am sorry!

Today not much happened but I’m pretty happy still .

Both of my kitties were sleeping on my bed with me when I woke up today and they are now both sleeping on my bed .

My mom made us biscuits; she said she can make some more tomorrow if I want . I used to like biscuits from a mix but ever since she made some from scratch, I can’t get enough of her biscuits. They’re so good with honey .

I got that flaming hot mountain dew yesterday that @Croconaw mentioned here and I actually like it a lot though still not as good as Baja punch, Baja Blast or liberty brew. Much better than the lemonade one and the gingerbread flavored one though .
(still need to cut down on pop more ).

Someone I just recently started following has been posting updates of this kitten her daughter rescued from a shelter and how things are going on between her kitten, who is a bit nervous. Really heartwarming to see them adjusting to each other; the kitten looks very sick but from reading the comments, that is how that particular breed looks (still broke my heart seeing how it looked like when they first adopted the kitten). Look at the clips made me feel like I was watching Mel getting used to Spanky & Jewels again (made me a little sad obviously but also very happy too ).


----------



## Autumn247

My cats love their new hammock thing and their new toys!
Here's Maybelle with one of the catnip mice 


Spoiler










Watched the rest of Superman: Man of Steel and really enjoyed it
I went to the library and picked up my requests (a book, some manga, and two DVDs)
I'm having some coffee 
Feel good mentally, getting back to exercising regularly starting tomorrow morning
Got some cleaning done today
Played some Pokemon Legends Arceus
Working on getting Pietro to move onto my island in ACNH


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Whenever I look outside my window I'm treated to a view of trees filled with beautiful pink blossoms!  I watch as the petals come off whenever a playful wind rolls by, carrying the petals to many new adventures, such as landing on people's hairs, on the puddles (it was yet another rainy night yesterday) and a few petals even said hi to me today as I was on my way to the bus stop. It made me stop to admire the trees, because they won't be pink for too long as the green leaves soon take over. When I see the trees so full of life, that's how I know it's really springtime~ it fills me with such a happy feeling knowing that, despite life being so harsh, nature always finds a way to persevere. I want to learn to be like that, too.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- The weather was nice for most of the day. There was a thunderstorm but it passed quickly.
- Despite several problems coming up at work, I completed everything that had to be done today.
- My allergies are finally starting to clear up and I'm feeling better physically.
- I can tell my anti-anxiety meds are helping and keeping me calm even when life gets crazy.
- I spent some nice quality time with my husband and my dog this evening.


----------



## Merielle

Dunquixote said:


> That’s so awesome that your mom enjoys watching it with you ; I hope you have fun rewatching it! It is one of my favorites!
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, where did you find the dvd set at? I have been struggling to find a dvd set of the first season that is compatible with US devices for a few years. If you don’t feel comfortable answering, I understand and am sorry!


My mom was the one who ordered this one so I'm not entirely certain, but I think it was from Durarara USA. c: I remember we talked about it since it was advertised in the back of some of the novels.

☾ Today definitely felt a bit like Christmas—the two limited edition merch sets I pre-ordered a couple months back both arrived at the same time!! ;v; I got some buttons (and now both my corkboard and ita bag are looking pretty full), some small acrylic stands, some mini art booklets (with at least one short story included—it's in Japanese though, so I can't read it yet ahaha), some bromides and a message card, a microfiber cloth, a clear file, and a couple cloth tapestries!  There's also some sort of drama CD code, if I can figure out where to use it and assuming it's not region-locked. ^^; 
I'm so glad I went through the extra trouble to get ahold of these; they were totally worth it and I'm super thrilled with everything.  My walls are definitely looking a little less empty too.
☾ I got a couple more pfp requests done! ^^
☾ I've officially finished Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani as well—I did the last bits of flowchart completion I needed to today and unlocked the last completion CG! Some of the alternate scenes were quite fun, too. I really loved this game and its characters; definitely one of my favorite otome.


----------



## xara

late-night post since i got a bit caught up doing some things haha, but i had a pretty good day! 

♡ had to have alize in my room for a bit as some people came by to repair some minor flooring damage in the living room, what used to be my grandmother’s room and my dad’s room. i usually don’t like alize being in my room for extended periods of time as she tends to get into everything + tries to eat things off the floor and the tiny paint bubbles on the wall, but she actually did really good today!! we cuddled for pretty much the entire time she was in my room. 


Spoiler: babyyy



none of these photos were taken today, but i found them while going through my phone and i don’t believe i’ve shared them before, so… enjoy the baby. <33









♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ got high.
♡ had spaghetti bolognese from the pickle barrel, which i’ve been craving, for dinner!! it admittedly wasn’t as mind-blowingly good as it was last time (probably because i wasn’t as high as i was last time, either lmao), but it was still very good!! it also came with a caesar salad that i plan on enjoying later, though i don’t imagine eating the croutons will be too easy given my still-healing teeth extraction sites. 
♡ discovered a new favourite edit.
♡ cleared up a bit of storage space on my phone.


----------



## Croconaw

⬥ I slept very well last night and I got to see my favorite dog! 
⬥ I’m finally talking with my one friend on Snapchat. She couldn’t read my sloppy handwriting, but it’s settled now.
⬥ My close friend cheered me up tonight! I wasn’t stressing, really, but I did feel uneasy about that dinner with my mother and grandmother on Thursday. And sometimes all you need is someone to listen to your bull**** at 2:00 AM. ♡


Spoiler: favorite person


----------



## Autumn247

Mustachio is wearing her new bowtie collar! I'm so happy she's wearing it and doesn't mind it, she looks so cute 

Also Maybelle has been coming out a lot more, I left them together all night again and they did fine 



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

first of all I just woke up and last night was the first time in god knows how long I went to lie down in bed and I was actually comfortable and anxiety free for once, and I fell asleep really easily. it was so nice 

second, I just got on here and??? I have a strange doll now??? the lovely rainbow lad himself??????? I'm honestly speechless. I feel like I don't deserve it bc I know I mentioned something yesterday about feeling left out bc I work really hard for everything I have (that final boss feather literally drained about 28.9k tbt from me, nothing to sneeze at). I'm very pleased with all my collectibles but there have been a lot of sacrifices made to get them. then @BluebearL surprises me this morning with a strange doll??? I've been wanting one since it was first released! the sheer amount of generosity in this community is amazing, I'm so grateful to be here and spend my time with everyone. I don't even know what else to say, except I will absolutely treasure him forever, thank you so much @/BluebearL!!!!


----------



## BluebearL

xSuperMario64x said:


> first of all I just woke up and last night was the first time in god knows how long I went to lie down in bed and I was actually comfortable and anxiety free for once, and I fell asleep really easily. it was so nice
> 
> second, I just got on here and??? I have a strange doll now??? the lovely rainbow lad himself??????? I'm honestly speechless. I feel like I don't deserve it bc I know I mentioned something yesterday about feeling left out bc I work really hard for everything I have (that final boss feather literally drained about 28.9k tbt from me, nothing to sneeze at). I'm very pleased with all my collectibles but there have been a lot of sacrifices made to get them. then @BluebearL surprises me this morning with a strange doll??? I've been wanting one since it was first released! the sheer amount of generosity in this community is amazing, I'm so grateful to be here and spend my time with everyone. I don't even know what else to say, except I will absolutely treasure him forever, thank you so much @/BluebearL!!!!


So happy you like it! Honestly thought it would look really cool with all of your feathers. The rainbow aesthetic is too good. It's been awesome spending time with everyone here for me too, enjoy the doll!! 
Edit: trying to keep things spontaneous as well so thought I'd do something completely out of the blue.

As for my happy thing today- I absolutely nailed the gnocchi I made tonight. Cooking skills are getting there, very important in my family lol.


----------



## Soigne

since heartstopper came out on netflix, the graphic novels have exploded in popularity and have been sold out everywhere. and i never got around to buying them when they were coming out because i just read them online or through the library, but since i enjoy the series so much i figured i should own the graphic novels. 

today i go into the bookstore and they have one (1) single copy of volumes 2 and 3 which have been sold out practically everywhere for the last 2 weeks. i already had volume 1, so this was perfect. 

then after that, i got lucky and found volume 4 online where some bookstore was selling it for $8 so now that’s on it’s way too!


----------



## Imbri

One of my coworkers just stopped by with a bottle of milk and an oversized cookie for an afternoon snack.


----------



## sej

i'm going home for the weekend tomorrow!!


----------



## TheDuke55

I bought some seedless grape plants to replace the ones that died last year when I transplanted them and there are tiny buds growing on the ones that survived so I know some lived.

I also picked up a bunch of special drill bits for sanding, polishing, and so forth for my antique treasure chest. Going to get started that soon. Really looking forward to making it look rustic, yet clean and sharp looking. It's going to be a lot of fun. I have before and in-progress pics. Almost feels like those videos where someone shows their progress and journey of fixing and restoring an old relic.

I finished mulching around all of my gardens, now pesky weeds can't easily overtake them and I am going to plant marigolds all inside the mulch to deter any pest that thinks my garden's are their free buffet. It'd be one thing if they ate the whole veggie, but they like to take nibbles out of each piece!

I'm in the process of upgrading and redoing my home. Currently looking at countertops. I found one that is very nice looking and the prices weren't as high as I thought they would be. Going to do a lot of the work on my own. It's going to be a lot of fun!

@Autumn247 How is your sister's cat taking to her new home? She looks lovely!

@xara Alize is very cute! Wish I could pet her lol.


----------



## Dinosauuur

@xSuperMario64x AND @BluebearL GIFTED ME DINO PLUSHIES WHILE I WAS ASLEEP LAST NIGHT! IM TOTALLY NOT CRYING I MIGHT BE JUST A LITTLE. THANK YOU GUYS SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! THIS HAS MADE MY YEAR!! (SORRY IDK IF ITS RUDE TO PING BUT I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH TO BOTH OF YOU!! YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!)


----------



## Beanz

i started learning blender a few days ago and i like my progress so far, im watching youtube videos doing the basic stuff like learning the hot keys. im following blender guru’s tutorials where he tries to make a donut and they are so helpful.


----------



## Chris

I woke-up to a voice message that was simultaneously sweet and hilarious. I replayed it three times and just lay there in bed laughing before responding. Great start to the day.  
I tried to describe my chaotic way of working to my supervisor, which I compared to a unicorn vomiting a rainbow on a page, and she emails back, "I have to see this unicorn vomit!!" I laughed. So hard. She also allowed me a couple days off next week which I'm super grateful for. 
Finally managed to get _God of War _working digitally via the PS+ collection rather than disc. Last time I tried I kept getting an "insert disc" message - but I've no idea where it is (or if it's even here or if my Dad has it). I'm looking forward to being able to finish the game!


----------



## Midoriya

- The sun is shining outside and it's a nice day.

- I received more recognition at work for my contributions.

- I finished all my work for now and got a lot done.

- My partner and I have been doing very well lately.

- I've given the kitties some love and attention.

- @Foreverfox Tonight is game two between the Dallas Mavericks and Phoenix Suns.  Phoenix currently leads the series 1-0.  They're tough, but we're not going to go down without a fight.  It'll be at the same time on the same channel as last game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Beanz said:


> i started learning blender a few days ago and i like my progress so far, im watching youtube videos doing the basic stuff like learning the hot keys. im following blender guru’s tutorials where he tries to make a donut and they are so helpful.


I've been using Blender since 2016, it has a lot of stuff to figure out but it's quite fun to use! especially since you can download models from The Models Resource and mess around w them. I'd like to try to get better at making 3D models so hopefully I can make some models of my OCs 


a few things today:

★ finally getting my laundry all done today, might not be able to put the clothes away til tomorrow (cause I'm already worn out today ugh) but just having them washed and folded is such a relief.

★ got yet another drawing done today, I feel a great sense of accomplishment whenever I draw because I honestly can't remember the last time I was able to draw this consistently. prob when I was in 6th-7th grade tbh. also possibly considering holding an art raffle?? 

★ I'm having chicken and mozarella tortellini for dinner and I'm quite excited about it 

★ still so happy about this strange doll, he's my new buddy and I'll love him forever  

★ I got a thing at the store today called "finders keepers" and it's basically like a Kinder Surprise (except the capsule wasn't inside the egg, still cool tho) and it said it came with a Spongebob toy so ofc I had to buy one!! I ended up getting Patrick and I love it lol. might have to go back and buy a few more soon, I would love to get Spongebob and Squidward too!


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> late-night post since i got a bit caught up doing some things haha, but i had a pretty good day!
> 
> ♡ had to have alize in my room for a bit as some people came by to repair some minor flooring damage in the living room, what used to be my grandmother’s room and my dad’s room. i usually don’t like alize being in my room for extended periods of time as she tends to get into everything + tries to eat things off the floor and the tiny paint bubbles on the wall, but she actually did really good today!! we cuddled for pretty much the entire time she was in my room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: babyyy
> 
> 
> 
> none of these photos were taken today, but i found them while going through my phone and i don’t believe i’ve shared them before, so… enjoy the baby. <33
> View attachment 440367View attachment 440368View attachment 440370
> 
> 
> ♡ tidied up my room a bit.
> ♡ did some self-care.
> ♡ got high.
> ♡ had spaghetti bolognese from the pickle barrel, which i’ve been craving, for dinner!! it admittedly wasn’t as mind-blowingly good as it was last time (probably because i wasn’t as high as i was last time, either lmao), but it was still very good!! it also came with a caesar salad that i plan on enjoying later, though i don’t imagine eating the croutons will be too easy given my still-healing teeth extraction sites.
> ♡ discovered a new favourite edit.
> ♡ cleared up a bit of storage space on my phone.



I’m so glad you’re doing better . Give your kitty hugs & pats for me ; such a pretty girl .

My cats have that same tunnel! 



Spoiler












Autumn247 said:


> Mustachio is wearing her new bowtie collar! I'm so happy she's wearing it and doesn't mind it, she looks so cute
> 
> Also Maybelle has been coming out a lot more, I left them together all night again and they did fine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 440397



I’m so glad things are progressing well with your kitties!  I love that bow tie! So fitting for a tuxedo cat .

Not much going on today but today was pretty good .

I’m working on a small drawing for a friend and am happy about how it is turning out so far . Also a little excited about an art project idea that I’m considering doing . 

Spanky is being sleepy in the plant again, also to my dismay since i want her in my room .



Spoiler











sorry they’re flipped .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply again last night.
- The weather was warm and sunny today.
- I saw the bunny in my backyard again and it let us get really close to it.
- I had a good appointment with my massage therapist.
- I got a call from my doctor and my follow-up labwork is looking better. The first labs showed I was anemic but since I've been taking iron supplements my red blood cell count is improving.
- I had mozzarella sticks for dinner tonight.
- I'm looking forward to reading before bed.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the Bolts got their first win of the playoffs tonight, bouncing back after a disastrous game 1 to tie the series at 1-1 (even if it was more stressful at the end than I would've liked)! Hopefully they can build on this win going into Game 3.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is a good day! The past couple of days were pretty uneventful for me.

I woke up around the time I usually do for a few things, but I opted to get some more sleep after and felt really good having more energy! It also set up a positive mood for me throughout the day.
I watched a couple of rough collie videos and got cutified by them. I even showed them to my mother.
I played Gran Turismo 7. Recently, someone discovered that there is a cat hiding behind a wall just outside of the racetrack. I had a look to confirm and it's true! I did some time trials after and completed a race that was tough to win.



Spoiler: Meow



The cat can be found on the bottom right. For those who are curious, the car pictured here is a *1973 Lancia Stratos*. And yes, there's even an advert containing dogs on the top left lol.




Here's a closer look! It doesn't have a name, though, so feel free to come up with whatever you think! I parked there for over a minute and it didn't even move at all. This cat must be fake haha.






I ate Subway for lunch with waffle fries!
I have once again made more progress in my project! I did a bit of math looking at my checklist and I'm roughly 25% finished despite getting more art pieces done. I've started it since late March and at this rate, I might finish somewhere around August lol. Regardless, it's making me very happy making them, and I can't wait to present them when that time comes!
The weather got sunny in the afternoon! It started out rainy in the morning and I'm glad to have soaked in the sunlight when I had to go somewhere.


----------



## xara

had another uneventful, but pretty good day today! i’m happy that my mental state is slowly improving. 

♡ took a much-needed shower and changed into some clean clothes!
♡ changed my aesthetic on here! i’ll probably only keep it for a month or two as i have a different idea planned for summer, but i really like it! i wasn’t sure how i felt about it at first as it’s a bit more soft and pastel than what i’m used to, but it’s slowly grown on me a lot throughout the day! i’m especially really digging my lineup. 
♡ i didn’t get to bed until around 4-5am this morning, but i actually slept really well and deeply! i think showering before going to bed really helped me feel better and get a better night’s (or morning’s ) sleep.
♡ obtained the dreamy party popper collectible for a fantastic price! thank you so much again, @Koi Karp! 
♡ cuddled with alize. <33


Spoiler: sweet face



like the ones i shared yesterday, these two photos weren’t taken today, but i found them while going through my phone so i figured i’d share them. 







♡ got high.
♡ my mom bought quite a few snacks for me while she was out, including some hostess chocolate cupcakes that i’ve been craving for a while!
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.


----------



## jiny

i bought happy home paradise! c:


----------



## Shawna

1. My Nana (paternal grandmother) took me out for a haircut

2. She and I had some good talks

3. She took me out to Wendy’s after my haircut


----------



## hakutaku

- I made a chickpea korma for my mum bc she's been wanting one for a while now! We'll be having it for dinner tonight with some peshwari naan from our local Indian place (takeaway naan bread is 100x better than any store bought)   

- I went and voted today! Not to get political but I hope the Tories get absolutely wrecked in this election 

- Got an email about a meeting next week for the trip I'm going on with my university! 

- Overall the weather today has been lovely, v sunny and warm


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I received a very nice message and some bells from @Mr_Keroppi today. It made me smile. 
⟡ Although, the Kings got annihilated last night, the Dodgers won their baseball game and I’m okay with that.  
⟡ That dinner with my mother and grandmother wasn’t that bad. I didn’t talk and minded my own business. 
⟡ My favorite person got me seven Pokémon eggs! I like the element of surprise that she doesn’t tell me what’s in them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Poofesure uploaded a new video, I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Chris

I bought a bright coloured blazer and the most beautiful dress today. I rarely spend money on material things these days so it was nice to be able to do so. Also got a free face mask in Lush!
So, I had an absolutely awful afternoon. It left me furious, which was also frustrating because I had a date scheduled for straight after. After a bit of stewing I messaged one of the higher-ups, who I had been in a meeting with earlier, to vent and we chatted for a half hour. I felt much better for it. And I was so grateful that she calmed me down because I was running quite late for said date by this point!



Spoiler: date gushing.



She was mock angry with me at first. Turns out the little gift I had for her (D&D dice set) was enough to smooth things over. She gave me the perfect opportunity to present it too:

_"And what time do you call this?"_​_"I'm so sorry. Will this pretty rock I found make it better?"_​_"Oh my god it's gorgeous! And it's a D12! Where did you find it?"_​_"In this little box with all these other ones. I'm not sure what they're for though."_​​I'd debated whether or not to bring the dice today or wait for our fourth date in a few days, but ultimately I'm glad I opted for today, not only because I ended up feeling bad about making her wait but because she had brought something for me too - it was the sequel to the book I mentioned I was reading on our first date. Also, I spotted like an hour in that she had "Coffee Date <3" written on her hand. She blushed when I commented on it. I've no idea where this is going but I'm really enjoying getting to know her.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I watched Poofesure's latest video, I enjoyed it!
-I played Mario Kart 8 Deluxe today!
-I'm really loving my Zelda sweater that I'm wearing!
-I worked on my History timeline for school, and I'm almost done!
-I finally have the confidence to say that I'm pretty/beautiful! I've been calling myself ugly for the longest time, but I'm glad I have a change of heart now. This is pretty huge for me!


----------



## BrokenSanity

*Yesterday(May 4th)*
- The weather was sunny and nice outside today
- I worked really hard on my schoolwork and wrote a long school paper and my mother praised me for my efforts, usually she doesn't really notice or care how hard I work on doing my school work all by myself without being told
- Had some yummy Éclairs and a croissant
- Finally connected my old phone to the internet ever since we changed it and I fixed the weird time glitch it had so my phone shows the proper time
- My mother was kind to me today including speaking to me a kind voice she rarely uses for me, as mentioned before praising me for my schoolwork, making me toast and cleaning the bag I asked her to clean for me.
I hope I'm not forgetting anything this time. Super excited to post later today about what has happened today since so far today has been one of the happiest days I've had in very long time.
*Edit: *wait I did forget at least one thing, yesterday @/BluebearL gifted me 100 TBT to help me afford a popsicle


----------



## Dunquixote

Today hasn’t been very good thanks to anxiety about the moving process, but I’m still happy about a couple of things:

Earlier, S.J. surprised me with an adorable drawing . It was so incredibly thoughtful and sweet of her. She also drew Mel with the chicken hat on her too .

I got the house to myself today so I enjoyed the quiet until now.

I am glad my parents did not see any houses they did not like today.

It really made me happy to see how many people reacted to my art project thread I’m in the process of making .  I’m a little nervous since I have never opened commissions before or did a project like this, but I think this will be a lot of fun . 

There was an issue that i was experiencing in one of my games but I found out that it was not just me that was experiencing it so I’m happy that that means they’ll hopefully fix it (though they still haven’t fixed one smaller bug and it has been a month or maybe more now).


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a fantastic birthday!

- It was nice and sunny outside.

- Got lots of birthday wishes from my family, friends, and TBT friends, as well as others.

- Going to have dinner with my family soon.

- Going to the Mavs playoff game tomorrow.

- My partner has been super sweet to me today.

- Pippi was sweet and napped on my bed.

- My work wished me happy birthday a lot.

- Got to play some video games as well.

- Feeling great!


----------



## Autumn247

Maybelle likes her new bowtie collar!  And I think it looks adorable 



Spoiler













I got an appointment set up for Mustachio to get all her shots/vaccinations, get spayed.  It will all be done in one appointment.  It's for June 16th.  
Got an appointment set up for my root canal

It's been a very long stressful day but @Mr_Keroppi brightened my day by randomly donating some bells to be along with a very nice message, thank you so much!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Poofesure uploaded a new video, I can't wait to watch it!


every day he uploads a new video is a great day, he already got a perfect game in switch sports bowling lol what a legend 

was going through more stuff in the basement and I still haven't found my pink DSi or my chipmunk plush BUT I did find:
- a lot of lego Spongebob and lego Pirates stuff 
- some clothes for my stuffed animals from when I was a kid
- more loose legos including a heckin bus
- a little Swiper figurine from when I was a kid (yes, the fox from Dora, I normally wouldn't care but I'm a fox fanatic lol)
- a paperback copy of The Sorcerer's Stone (which is funny bc I've been thinking abt reading the Harry Potter books and I just happen to own the first one hehe)
- a music book I've been looking for for a while
if I have more energy tomorrow I might go back and look through some more stuff. I'd like to know if my old keyboard from when I was 6 years old is still down there, as far as I know we never got rid of it.

also tomorrow is my second interview and I reeeeeally hope I get the job


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply again last night.
- The weather was beautiful again today.
- I still have a few seasonal allergy symptoms, but overall I'm feeling much better.
- I went into the office today and got to chat with my boss. I also enjoyed a peaceful lunch break and got to take a walk in the afternoon.
- The tire pressure light in my car has stopped malfunctioning on its own. I was going to make an appointment to take it to the dealership because it was blinking even though the tires were full, but it's acting normal now. 
- I received a kind message and a few bells from @Mr_Keroppi to brighten my day. 
- I tried some of Popeye's Wildberry Beignets for dessert tonight and they were delicious.
- I have a pretty quiet day of work tomorrow with only a few meetings so I'm hoping to get caught up on some stuff.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another good day today despite not getting as much sleep as I wanted last night.

I played Gran Turismo 7 and won a one-hour race event that was tough to do thanks to a tuning setup I found online. In fact, I ended up destroying the competition and lapped some of my opponents. I would later on go do some time trials with various cars.
I played Metroid Dread again! I got a couple more powerups and defeated a boss that took me a few retries to do so. I was initially stuck from where I left off, so I'm glad that I eventually found my way through. It's almost as if this game is guiding me where to go even though it doesn't really tell me.
I got an email notification from my library that the 9th volume of The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess manga is ready for pickup! While they don't have the final two books yet since they're still pretty new, it'll only be a matter of time before they'll get ahold of one. I can't wait to pick it up tomorrow and read it!
*Feel free to skip this point.* While I was driving somewhere, I spotted a *Toyota GR 86* parked near the streets! Not only is this the 30th unique car I've spotted this year, but this also marks the _140th _car in my identified cars list since starting sometime last year. Out of all of them, 108 cars have appeared in a Gran Turismo game (and one from Mario Kart 8 which is the Mercedes-Benz GLA lol). It's an interesting list in general even though a lot of them are Japanese and American. I sometimes wonder how different the list would be if I were to live in other parts of the world. I'd probably have more chances spotting more brands such as Renault, Citroen, Lotus, Opel, Holden (which is defunct, unfortunately), and maybe TVR if I'm lucky. They don't exist here in Canada as far as I know. But yeah, I'm just talking out of my head here. 
It's nothing much, but I'm happy that the fuel economy of the car I drive in real life is slowly improving again. I noticed it took a hit when winter rolled around, and I didn't even change up my driving style.
I made more progress in my art project for the umpteenth time! It feels good.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Venti I knew your birthday was coming up, but forgot the date. Hope it was a good one and that you enjoy your b-day meal and whatever kind of cool gifts you get! If you did, what kind of cake and or desert did you get?

I might be a bit sore from doing it, but I was able to dig out a bunch of big rocks in the woods near my house. I used them to create a rock barrier around my garden. It was a lot of work, but it looks great now!

@Dunquixote It's great to have the house to yourself! I know that I enjoyed it when my parents went on vacation back then. I remember buying a few different preowned games one time they did that during Summer and it was a lot of fun just swapping out the different games and binging on them.

I did not know you were doing art commissions. That sounds really cool! I'm sure you will do fine! I gotta check your works out, it's been a while since I hopped by the art category.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> @Venti I knew your birthday was coming up, but forgot the date. Hope it was a good one and that you enjoy your b-day meal and whatever kind of cool gifts you get! If you did, what kind of cake and or desert did you get?



Just had a nice roast dinner and then a slice of german chocolate cake for dessert!  It had coconut pieces in it and was really good.   

I also got three nice dress shirts for work.

I don't ask for anything though.  I like surprises, but I never ask for anything.  And that's because the most important thing to me in my life are all of the people I've met both online and in real life!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to make some more progress on my pfp requests! ^^
☾ @/Mr_Keroppi sent me some tbt and another really nice message!  Thank you again!
☾ I got to play some more DQVIII this evening!  I... might be getting sidetracked by the sidequests again ahaha, but I've caught up with the Cameron's Codex challenges so far, and made it through Rank D in the Monster Arena!
☾ I was one of the winners of @/Venti's super generous birthday tbt giveaway!!  This was a really wonderful note to wrap up my day on.


----------



## xara

i am absolutely _exhausted _right now, but i had quite a good day today! definitely one of the nicest days i’ve had in a while. 

♡ impulsively went to see _doctor strange in the multiverse of madness_ in theatres with my mom! i was a bit confused at times as i’ve never really watched any other marvel shows or movies except for _spider-man_ ones lol, so i had no idea who any of the characters making cameos were, but i still enjoyed it! elizabeth olsen was definitely the highlight of the movie for me, though (and was lowkey the reason why i wanted to see it in the first place). 
♡ cuddled with alize. <33 we cuddled for a bit when i got up and while my parents were out, but she was especially cuddly when i got home from the movie. she’s not used to me going out, so i think she missed me. 
♡ got high. getting high after a nice night out is definitely a great way to end a day. 
♡ my mom ordered me a jack skellington t-shirt and a harley quinn t-shirt!! i especially love the jack skellington one, but i’m super excited for and happy about them both!!


Spoiler: what they look like! <3










♡ watched _absolute power_ on netflix with my mom when we got home, since apparently seeing one movie with her wasn’t enough.  it might’ve been because i was high, but i actually enjoyed it a lot more than i thought i would!
♡ got rid of some of the garbage in my room and threw it down the garbage chute.
♡ tomorrow’s friday!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

technically yesterday since I'm posting this after midnight before I go to sleep
- The weather was nice and sunny outside again
- My mother was kind enough to make me another strawberry smoothie despite me sleeping in and missing out on the original batch
- I was talking to my dad today about my amiibo card collection and he showed me he has a box filled with amiibo card packs and he got 5 series 1-4 packs he said since the stores got more he would go and buy me some packs of a series of my choice and I chose to get more series 4 packs so he said he will go get more and if he doesn't he would give me the 5 packs of series 4 cards he already has, also he got me a ACNH sticker book and a stationery pack thing which I'm super happy about because I love stationery and stickers and the sticker book even comes with a sticker of my second favorite villager Lily.
- Had some chocolate pie
- Worked really hard on even more school papers and now I'm finished with all my school work for the week
- @/Mr_Keroppi sent me a sweet message and some bells
- @/MiniPocketWorld sent me some funds to help me save up for a popsicle
- I bought Mint the Snooty squirrel today from another user here and I'm super excited to have her on my island now
- Did an ACNH trade
- The bag my mother cleaned for me yesterday is done drying so I can put my stuff in it now
- Finished a drawing today and I have numerous ideas for more characters I'm gonna make


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Panda's happy report 

Even though it's Friday today, probably the most annoyingly stressful day at the workplace, I have another co-worker helping me out which is always appreciated. The weather was so sunny and clear yesterday but today it's raining. A nice change of pace and a chance for the trees to drink up some refreshing nourishment  the trees are looking so lush and green now, I love it 

Yesterday I had time to draw something nice for Mother's Day. Something about listening to music just puts me in the mood to draw  I think because, in my mind, I'm transported to a place that represents what I'm listening to, which is usually something like a sunflower field if it's a summer-y song. One of my favorite styles of music is waltz.

I received a very lovely message from the sweet @Mr_Keroppi  thank you for sharing some happiness with me!

At work, I made myself a delicious drink: strawberry dragon fruit lemonade with tons of liquid sugar. Well I'm most likely down the road to diabetes but I can never quit sweets/sugary drinks, but I like to think I'm balancing it out with water but I can guarantee that ain't doing **** for me lol

My request for the entire weekend off was granted 

My favorite YouTuber recently uploaded a new video of his Monster Rancher 2 playthrough  I love his content. I could watch his old stuff again and again and never get tired of it.

I'm overall happy for several friends


----------



## Mr_Persona

Happy that I saw the new Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness movie yesterday night. Showtime at 9 40 and it was fun. I give it a 4.5/5. The America whoever character I didn't really like which is why I rated it that.

Also, have a new plant I'm taking care of for a little while. First time taking care of a tree.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been feeling kinda unwell today but a few good things have happened:
★ my second interview this morning went really well, once again! given the way the interview ended I would say I have a pretty darned good change of getting the job 
★ started a new drawing this evening!
★ had some pizza, breadsticks, and cinnamon sticks for dinner  
★ went window-shopping for a bit at walmart (not an ideal place to window-shop but whatever). I got to see some neat Lego Super Mario sets! I also got a new stick of deodorant and some shampoo/conditioner made specifically for wavy hair, I'd like to try it out since my hair is naturally wavy.
★ got some of my favorite candy to snack on, I'm especially excited about the Nerds gummy clusters since I haven't had any for a while.
★ got to play Super Mario World some more and a few really funny things happened 


also something that I'm _sad _about today (off topic but I have to bring it up, it's not quite WBY material but I'm still sad abt it), there was a Lego Super Mario set I saw like a year ago that had a lego whomp and I remember being so happy abt it but I didn't get it cause I wasn't sure if I wanted the whole set (I think it was like $20), didn't get it but I just found out today that they've been "retiring" older sets so like how the heck am I supposed to get him now lol


----------



## TheDuke55

@Merielle I never played DQ8, but I've always wanted to try the HD version on the Switch. I think it's 11? I totally get it. Some games have really fun side-quests. Like Fallout has some of the best sidequests to get sidetracked with, but the main story is usually not as engaging as just exploring and finding another location or hole in the wall. Glad you're having fun with it!

@xara Glad you enjoyed the movie. That's one I really want to see, but my backlog of Marvel movies is kind of piling up. My sister and I watch them together and we try to watch it by when they released. It's great that you were able to spend some bonding time with Alize! I always like it when my kittens decide to spend some time in my room or my bed.

@LittleMissPanda Enjoy your weekend off from work, you deserve it! I really need one of those soon to lol. My place of work schedule me every day next week.

@xSuperMario64x Nice job! It's always great when you nail down a interview. I'd suggest resting your mind on it over the weekend (since you probably won't hear from them until next week at the earliest) and treat yourself to something nice and or that you enjoy doing. I've had to do that to distract myself from overthinking about an interview or whatever. Way to go!


Some of the stuff I ordered to finish my various projects will be arriving tomorrow or sometime over the weekend. I also got one of the deliveries today.

After work I hauled some pretty and smooth stones to my house. They will look very nice as barriers around my different gardens and trees. I might pick up some tomorrow or sometime soon. They were free, so that's always nice!


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> snip



That drink sounds delicious! I’m with you on there; I can’t quit my pop or fruit drinks . Hang in there, Panda  with the work; I hope things slow down soon and that you can relax and have fun .



xSuperMario64x said:


> snip



I hope you feel better tomorrow . I’m sorry to hear that about that lego set . i can relate; I missed out on so many things because of hesitation or no money. Maybe you can find it on ebay or google places that sell lego sets? 


Today was pretty good in spite getting very little sleep aside from a nap . Last night I redownloaded a gacha game and saw they were having a collab with one of my favorite games. I ended up re rolling today; not too long ago I got the second unit. i got the first collab unit really quick and a second copy (which i needed for shards to help max he character). I kept trying to get more copies of it since you need about 600 shards to max the character, but I didn’t get anymore. i have I think one more step in the step up to do. I decided to stop pulling after i got enough to pull and pulled on the other character’s banner; I got her on that first step . Now to get 600 shards for both characters before the collab ends . Help! lol

I saw some more updates on the kitten that a woman had adopted and her cat and the kitten are now bonding . The kitten looked like it thought the other cat was its mom cat . It just melted my heart .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!
- I slept really deeply again last night and I get to sleep in tomorrow.
- I watched the bunny in my backyard while I was working.
- I bought a cake for my mom for Mother's Day. She loves cake so I hope it'll be a nice surprise.


----------



## TheDuke55

@xSuperMario64x Sorry to ping you again, but I didn't catch your bottom post. Have you tried looking up Ebay? If it's retired, your best bet is looking online for places like Ebay. Or maybe try something like local facebook marketplace.

There's a few on Ebay listed right now for around $20. And one is selling it for $13. I'd just do some research on the seller first to make sure you're dealing with a trustworthy account.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dunquixote said:


> I hope you feel better tomorrow . I’m sorry to hear that about that lego set . i can relate; I missed out on so many things because of hesitation or no money. Maybe you can find it on ebay or google places that sell lego sets?





TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x Sorry to ping you again, but I didn't catch your bottom post. Have you tried looking up Ebay? If it's retired, your best bet is looking online for places like Ebay. Or maybe try something like local facebook marketplace.
> 
> There's a few on Ebay listed right now for around $20. And one is selling it for $13. I'd just do some research on the seller first to make sure you're dealing with a trustworthy account.


I appreciate the replies  I prob will look on ebay and see if I can find it. wish I could've grabbed it up when I had the chance though


----------



## Merielle

☾ The last couple rubber strap charms from my secondhand merch shopping spree arrived today!  Way earlier than expected too, since the estimated delivery was for mid-to-late June.  They look great and I'm really happy with them! ^^ The seller threw in a pretty bonus sticker of some yellow roses too; I'll have to find something to do with it.
☾ Got to work on my pfp requests some more!
☾ My dad tested negative for covid, thank goodness!  Looks like his symptoms are probably just due to the pollen, but this was a huge relief.
☾ I played some more Pokémon Legends: Arceus today!  I calmed Ursaluna, and I'm looking forward to some more treasure hunting next time.
☾ My mom decided to make some brownies late this evening!  Can't wait to have some tomorrow—I held off on having any tonight since I wasn't sure I'd sleep well if I ate one this late.


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox 

The Mavs did it!  They beat the unbeatable Suns for the birthday game I went to and won 103-94, making the series 2-1 Suns!!!   



Spoiler: game pictures


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My friend with severe mental illnesses is finally opening up to me and trusting me.
⟡ I slept very well last night and pretty much had a stress-free day.
⟡  I got paid from work today via direct deposit and it was a lot of money. 
⟡ I watched a few episodes of MHA this evening.


----------



## Neb

- I think I made a new friend!
- I took a nice walk downtown.
- I got to eat some teriyaki chicken and macaroni salad.
- I played some Dragon Quest 5, 6, and 11 to unwind.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that I saw Downtown abbey yesterday it was really really good! So worth watching


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Venti said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> The Mavs did it!  They beat the unbeatable Suns for the birthday game I went to and won 103-94, making the series 2-1 Suns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: game pictures


I think you should attend the remaining home games lol. Perhaps you're their lucky charm! I barely watch basketball, but I'm lowkey hoping that the Mavericks advance since you keep rooting for them over the past few months. How was the experience for you?


----------



## hakutaku

*Yesterday*:
- I bought some items I've been wanting to buy for a while! This included some wireless earbuds (cheap ones), I was low key concerned they'd be bad quality or not work bc they were cheap, but they work great and I'm so happy with them! It beats spending £50+ on airpods. 

- I also got some waterproof chelsea boots,, I've been wanting a pair of these because it rains so gd much where I live but I still wanna look stylish in the rain without ruining my more expensive shoes yk??

*Today*:
- This might sound weird, but I'm so, so happy I started my period today. I lost it for a year due to being underweight, and its only recently come back. The week leading up to my period is usually when I feel the worst, so I'm usually very happy when I finally get it. It also means I probably won't get my period when I go on my trip next month, which is great.

- Felt great after having a bath and using some new body care items I got including a coconut body scrub and moisturizing lotion! 

- My brother came over for dinner and my mum's making homemade soup


----------



## Autumn247

I wasn't able to get the store this weekend but my sister went and picked up the stuff on my list and dropped them off for me so I'm really thankful for that!
I'm having a toasted English muffin with butter right now and it's amazing, I have been craving them for like a week, so delicious!
I got quite a bit of cleaning done today
Today has been more peaceful than the last few days and I managed to get some fairly decent sleep 
I bought two games for my Xbox One (Stardew Valley and Minecraft)  I already have Stardew Valley on my Switch but I wanted it on my Xbox because I don't connect my Nintendo Switch the the TV, I just play handheld mode and keep my Xbox One X hooked up.  It will be fun to play Stardew on the big screen 
My sister said she's going to bring me some of the carnitas she's cooking


----------



## pottercrossing

We had our second-to-last rehearsal for a production of The Pirates of Penzance and everyone was actually off-book finally!!!


----------



## Sunny1234

I've been feeling pretty unmotivated this past week unfortunately  I think its maybe because I was working too hard previously and didn't give myself any proper breaks so now I'm just exhausted and am procrastinating a lot of work. I have a paper due on monday and I've barely started


----------



## allainah

Reached out to a friend I had a bad falling out with 2 years ago, and she actually responded this morning so I'm pretty happy :3


----------



## Midoriya

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I think you should attend the remaining home games lol. Perhaps you're their lucky charm! I barely watch basketball, but I'm lowkey hoping that the Mavericks advance since you keep rooting for them over the past few months. How was the experience for you?



LMAO, I would if I had the money to!  I paid for the tickets and they were not cheap at all (with tickets and parking altogether it was over $500), nor am I rich.  Definitely got our money's worth though.

I am hoping they do as well.  The experience was such a blast that I could barely sit still in my seat (also probably because I finished off the german chocolate cake from the day before and was having severe anxiety  )!!!

Here's hoping they can win again tomorrow and even the series.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I got to watch Poofesure's new video earlier and I'm currently binge watching NerdECrafter 
★ the lineart on my drawing was a bit tedious but it's done and I'm currently working on coloring!
★ got to chat a bit with @Shellzilla_515 and he's doing some pretty awesome exciting stuff!!
★ a family friend is out of town for the week so we're dog-sitting for her, and her dog is like the only dog I've seen that my golden bean will actually tolerate so that makes me happy! they actually play together a lot it's really cute.
★ I finally have a little extra money, I'm gonna hold off on getting Wii Party for now bc it's lotsa $$$ (relatively speaking) so I'm gonna look for that lego set I mentioned yesterday 
★ my kitten is being quite lovey dovey this evening, she might be a pain but I really do love her sm <333


----------



## BrokenSanity

I guess it's pretty early for me to post and the day isn't over yet so more stuff might happen but I think this is worthwhile for a post right now
Today is Saturday so I went to go hang out with my close friend group at school of four friends and two of them were absent today but I got super excited when I saw my favorite one was there this is my second time seeing her since her return from being sick and stuff. One of my other close friends was also there too. I'm super happy I had such a great time today, she's in a super good mood and she's been having an awesome time lately with both of us agreeing it's been our favorite week of the year so far. I got to have a nice talk with her and we played all of our favorite multiplayer games together. I showed her my new animal crossing sticker book and stationery I already mentioned here before and she loved it and she showed me her new adorable plushies. She saw my OCs today and she loves them(her favorites are Moss and Flare) she said she might draw my OCs for me and I'm super excited she agreed to do a crossover with my OCs and her OCs in her novel and I'm super excited to see how it's gonna come out this sounds like it's gonna be hilarious and she said she would have fun working on it. I had a super fun time with her today and I've never seen her so happy before she was so sweet to me today. I (platonically) love her so much she's one of my favorite people in the world and she always makes me so happy to see her <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- It was cold and rainy, which doesn't make me happy, but I turned on the heat and I'm happy that I didn't have to go anywhere today.
- A package that got delivered to the wrong house was returned to us today. Hurray for good neighbors!
- I had a really nice, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog was being extra snuggly and cute today.
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton and Spy x Family.
- I talked to my mom and we're bringing her over to our house to spend some time together for Mother's Day tomorrow. I hope we can make her day enjoyable.


----------



## TheDuke55

A custom amiibo that I ordered arrived today. It's from the series Mother 3 and I think it looks great for being handpainted. Looks official with the nice box it came in. Some of the stuff I ordered to finish my gardens arrived today. The remainder should arrive tomorrow or Monday. I'm hoping to be able to revive some trees that I planted that are slowly dying.


----------



## vinnie

-I hung out with my younger brother for his birthday tomorrow. We ate at a new Italian restaurant that just opened a few weeks ago. It was very good. I expected it to be just average Italian food, but it was kind of like Olive Garden imo.
-I bought my mother some purple flowers and made her a card for Mother's Day. She hates when we get her store-bought cards, so I made her one myself.
-I bought some Micron pens. They were so expensive, but they're extremely good. I'm in love with them lol
-I looked at a few tablets online. I'm thinking of buying one so I can start doing digital art, but I can't find any decently priced good quality ones.


----------



## _Rainy_

I got a pack of EU WA's and i got ketchup!


----------



## Merielle

Actually posting here before midnight in my time, for once! 
☾ I got to play DQVIII for a little while today! ^^ I finally got the ship, so I'm excited to make some more progress on the story next time.
☾ I also watched LDShadowLady's latest Afterlife SMP episode with my family today, and it was so funny.  She seems to be having a lot of fun getting into character with her latest origin.
☾ Finished the current event in Fall Guys too!  The faceplate from this event is really nice, so I'm glad I was able to get it.  Aside from some disconnecting shenanigans, I've really been enjoying getting to play the Sweet Thieves gamemode again.


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox

THE MAVS DID IT!  They beat the Suns, won again 111-101, and tied the series 2-2!!  THAT'S what I'M talking about!  

Super hot from the three point line today with 20 3 balls.


----------



## Autumn247

Slept in, and had a peaceful day  
Ate healthy today
Have been reading some manga
Played some Stardew Valley on my Xbox 
Watched a couple episodes of Yu-Gi-Oh 
Might have an iced matcha latte tonight 
Took a very refreshing shower


----------



## oak

My partner's dad unexpectedly won money from the lottery last week and sent us money today. Me and my partner can go pay off all our debts tomorrow and I am so happy but also overwhelmed. I've been super anxious all week about it, waiting for something bad to happen or the money to fall through but the money is officially in my partners account.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I got to clock out a little early from work tonight and it wasn’t as busy as I thought.
⟡ I can play a few online matches tonight on Madden 22, since I don’t have a reason to wake up early tomorrow.
⟡ I got some chicken nuggets and fries from McDonald’s tonight with a strawberry milkshake. 
⟡ The Los Angeles Kings can even the series tonight against Edmonton if they win. 
⟡ I love my friend. I sometimes question my friendships with people in general but I genuinely feel I can trust her.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog seems to be feeling better today. He was sick last night.
- I got to sleep in today, which I was very grateful for after being up with my dog until 4am.
- My dog was very playful and loving when I woke up this morning.
- My husband wished me a Happy Fur Mom's Day!
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton. Only 2 more to go and then the wait for next season.
- I think we made my mom's day special. She enjoyed coming over for a visit, playing with my dog, and was really surprised and happy about the cake we bought for her.
- I took a nice, relaxing shower.


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> THE MAVS DID IT!  They beat the Suns, won again 111-101, and tied the series 2-2!!  THAT'S what I'M talking about!
> 
> Super hot from the three point line today with 20 3 balls.


Best Mother's day present ever!!!


----------



## WhiteLily210

Went to Colorado to visit family. Normally socialization is very hard for me but managed to talk with my family with some help the whole visit.  Very proud of myself!


----------



## BakaRina

I've finally beaten Fuga: Melodies of Steel after a while owning it on my switch and enjoyed it quite a lot. I'm glad I picked up the game when I had the chance to. 

I've brought some new books recently and started to read more the past few days, managing to finish a few books in the process. I still have lots of unread books I own that I need to read, but hopefully I'll get to reading them overtime.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that my island is on a YouTube video now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

@xSuperMario64x Poofesure uploaded a new video!! That's always the highlight of my day. 
I also ate some leftover spaghetti, made some art, and played Mario Kart 8 Deluxe today!


----------



## Chris

Took the girl I have been dating for a while out to an evening of parasitology talks. This is my field, for context (she is also a scientist, but different field). And she was very interested in the content! I was surprised by that. 
I finally asked her to be my girlfriend. She said yes.


----------



## Midoriya

- Despite having a rough day to start off, both my partner and friends have been very sweet to me today.  I'm feeling a lot better because of it.  

- I've been helping my family out with things more and even helped my deliverer take groceries up the steps to my house.  They said they appreciate it and that not everyone does that, and it made me happy.

- I've always been one to think about how my actions and words affect others.  I know "defense mode" is part of my Aspergers, and I can't really ever completely erase it.  I know when things get really heated in a situation, however, my emotions sometimes take over.  And it's at those times that I need to take a step back and just remember how I'd want the real me to respond.  I know that once I stop being a liability towards myself and have more confidence in myself, there'll be absolutely nothing that can stop me.   

- I got some more cute pictures of Pippi.  In fact, she's in my room right now.    



Spoiler: Pippi


----------



## hakutaku

I had a nice relaxed day today!
- Hashed out some plans with my friend for our meet up on Wednesday. I'm so happy we randomly bumped into each other 2 months ago , it's been nice having her in my life again

- I finished a PowerPoint presentation for uni a couple of days ago, which is a relief...too bad I still need to record audio for it though lmao

-  Tonight I made some leeway with an essay! It's due in around 9 days and I'm determined to finish it before my birthday  It's not very good but I keep reminding myself it's a first draft (and the last essay of the year,,,)


----------



## Autumn247

I had a pretty good day today


Spent some time outside
Spent a lot of time playing games (Stardew Valley and The Sims 4), had a ton of fun
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out so I listened to that 
Had some onion rings tonight! 
My cats were being adorable today as usual 
Watched a couple episodes of Pokémon
Read some manga 
Right now I'm listening to some music and relaxing with a cup of tea until I decide to go to sleep 


	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2022



Venti said:


> - I got some more cute pictures of Pippi.  In fact, she's in my room right now.


Your kitty is adorable, I used to have an all orange cat, her name was Annie


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply again last night.
- After a cold and rainy weekend, the weather was warmer and sunny today.
- I didn't stress too much over my work today and got the highest priority items done.
- I got someone to cover for me next week so I can take the week off.
- I was craving Nacho Fries so that's what we had for dinner tonight.
- My dog has been on his best behavior today.
- I'm looking forward to reading before bed.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Autumn247 Nice! I started playing Stardew Valley last year. It's a lot of fun. Reminds me of Harvest Moon.

@Venti Pippi is very cute! I like the name!

I got a lot of yard work done today and yesterday despite the rainy and windy weather. It stopped and warmed up for the remainder of the day yesterday and after work I got some more done. I planted marigolds all around my vegetable garden, replaced most of the dead herbs around my trees, almost finished bordering my gardens with rocks, and stringed line through the poles of my grape rows. They're not tall yet, but I wanted to get it done before the vines get too big.

Still got a lot more to get done, but slowly checking off the list! Then it's smooth sailing. My asparagus roots that I just planted also have baby stalks growing from them already!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a while since I last posted here because I was feeling like utter garbage yesterday. While I'm not entirely 100%, it's definitely better than yesterday. I'm trying my best to hang in there. 

After I dropped off my mother at work, I saw a goose chilling on the top of a building nearby. It made some noises and even moved its long neck around which I find amusing.
I went for a walk that lasted for around 45 minutes as exercise and to drop off the Zelda manga I finished reading yesterday at a library. I even saw a Bernese fog on my way home and is probably bigger than its owner and myself lol. Did I mention the weather was also pretty nice?
I continued working on my art project and it felt like I made lots of progress! I finished five things on my checklist to be specific. I did a little bit of math again and I'm roughly 35% done!
*Feel free to skip this point.* Today, I might've spotted a *Mercedes-AMG GT S*! This is from a few days ago but when I went to pick up my sister from school, I most likely saw a *Fisker Karma Ecosport*! I actually saw this already sometime last year but considering it's quite an obscure car, it's a miracle at all to see it again. I don't need to explain how I knew this car's existence in the first place lol. However, there's a good chance it could be a *Karma Revero* instead (and technically a different car). Long story short, the Fisker Karma had horrible reliability, lawsuits, and other dramas were involved which ultimately led to the company closing down not long after. Eventually, it would get bought out by a different company that would revamp the car to fix many of its flaws. Aside from a few visual tweaks, its appearance pretty much looks the same as its predecessor. You can watch *this video* to know more if you're somehow still curious. I dunno, it makes me happy learning stuff like this. And the design looks pretty nice in my opinion as it reminds me of an Aston Martin and a BMW. 
I got to play Gran Turismo 7 and won a tough race where consistency and speed are key, even though I admittedly had to nudge the AI a bit to get through. A lot of the time they don't even acknowledge my existence on the track and would usually pit-maneuver me, so I thought it would be nice to return the favour lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was asleep but my brother woke me up w a video call about half an hour ago. I didn't mind though, I stayed up the entire 25 min just listening to him ramble abt school and other fun stuff he's been doing. I'm really grateful to have a brother who genuinely cares abt me and I really value our friendship so I don't mind waking up to hear him talk for a while 

now I can go back to sleep~


----------



## deana

It was my day off today and the weather was cool out which I prefer over the warmth lately. I got lots of quality cuddle time with my cat and got a decent amount of chores done. I was also able to buy a Jingle collectible! I already made a bunch of Christmas lineups that use it, I am very excited for the next holiday season. Rip my tiny amount of bells but worth it


----------



## oak

I bought a pale blue corduroy overalls dress today. Another corduroy piece to my collection.


----------



## LilianBee

I made a pizza toast today with some sausage I bought at a green market I volunteered at!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2022



Venti said:


> Got some studying done today, and probably going to do some more and not go to sleep until midnight since it’s a Saturday.


Cool! I know what the study grind is like being in college and all >_<


----------



## allainah

I went to have dinner with my mother since we couldn't go yesterday; food was yummy and we had a good time. 
Also continued to reach out to my friend and asked if I could join their discord again and she said yes :0 a pretty good day overall


----------



## Midoriya

LilianBee said:


> I made a pizza toast today with some sausage I bought at a green market I volunteered at!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2022
> 
> 
> Cool! I know what the study grind is like being in college and all >_<



I'm actually not in college anymore, but yeah, it's tough.


----------



## xara

i didn’t post this weekend as i was just too tired, both physically and mentally, but all things considered, the past few days actually weren’t too bad! my mental health is in a weird spot and i’m dramatic, but i’ve still got lots to be happy about and grateful for. 

*friday (05/06)*
♡ found out that one of my favourite fanfic writers has finally started writing the next chapter to one of their in-progress fics, which just so happens to be one of my favourites of all time!! it hasn’t been updated in almost a year because the author received some harsh comments on it (not criticism as it was just insults ), so i’m really excited that they’ve finally started writing it again!! the fic hurts my feelings with how angsty it is, but i still love it so much!! <33
♡ stumbled across an extended version of one of my favourite clips on youtube!! i had no idea there was more to the video when i first saw it a few months ago, but getting to see it was a pleasant surprise! 
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ went to most of my classes.
♡ got high.
♡ had 2 sausage, egg and cheese breakfast sandwiches from tim hortons for lunch, and they were pretty tasty!! my mom also brought home a dozen donuts, and they were so fresh that the icing was still wet! only a couple of the dozen were mine, but they were delicious!! 
♡ got the money from my dad that i talked about a few posts ago!! i’m still not sure what all i’m gonna spend it on (or if i’m gonna be wise and save it), but i’m excited. :’)

*saturday (05/07)*
♡ cuddled with alize, and she let me kiss her head a bunch. 
♡ called a local store to inquire about something! this probably doesn’t seem like a big deal, but as someone who deals with extreme social anxiety (and anxiety in general), making phone calls (especially to make appointments and/or ask about something) is really hard for me, so i’m honestly really proud of myself. go, me. 
♡ did a _new horizons_ trade.
♡ my mom surprised me with a smoothie from booster juice!
♡ found out that the harley quinn and jack skellington t-shirts that my mom ordered for me have been shipped!! :’D

*sunday (05/08)*
♡ did some self-care.
♡ cuddled with alize. <33


Spoiler: look at this weirdo









♡ my mom really liked her mother’s day present!! it honestly wasn’t much (just a few packs of these gummies she likes that she ran out of a few days ago), but she was really surprised by and happy with them, and that’s all that matters! i even got a pack for my dad as well, and bought a few things that i’ve been wanting, too. :’) overall, i’d say this year’s mother’s day was a success! i hope all of the amazing mothers in this community had a wonderful day as well. <3
♡ discovered a new favourite edit of one of my favourite fictional characters.
♡ read a sneak peek of the next chapter of one of my favourite fanfics!! it’s the one that hasn’t been updated since july, so getting to read a sneak peek for chapter 5 was an amazing surprise and has made me even more excited for the full chapter to be published!!!!
♡ my lovely friend @Roxxy sent me a mother’s day carnation collectible.  i wasn’t expecting it at all (haven’t been too active, so i didn’t even notice they were in the shop ), but it made me so happy.  thank you so much again, love.

*today (05/09)*
♡ got 2x nook points in the NSO app.
♡ got high.
♡ ran into one of my neighbours while going back to my apartment after my smoke sesh this morning, and actually had a nice interaction with them! i admittedly don’t get to interact with my neighbours much, but i held the door open for her twice (her hands were full), pressed the button for her floor in the elevator, and she even told me to have a nice day when she got off! i was anxious (and high ) as hell the whole time, but it felt nice to interact with someone and not feel like i acted like a complete idiot afterwards!
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ started the process to send my switch lite to nintendo to get its joy-con/joystick drift repaired. it started only a couple of days after i first started using it, and i didn’t think to return or exchange it until it was too late, and now the console is practically unusable. the repair unfortunately won’t be free as i’m outside of my warranty, but it’s still cheaper than what the cost of buying a whole new switch lite would be, so i’m not mad. hopefully i’ll be able to get it shipped out soon and have it back in time for the end of the school year. 
♡ cuddled with alize.  she had a vet appointment today as we’ve been concerned about some issues she’s been having, but she handled it like a champ (other than trying to get out of her carrier in the car + giving the vet a hard time lol) and is doing alright. <3


----------



## TurnipBell20

Despite some concerns I have related to work, I am very happy at the moment. 

- I went to the cinema last Saturday and watched Sonic 2 with a couple of friends. I didn’t even want to watch the movie originally, but I ended up really enjoying it! 
- I am really enjoying Switch Sports at the moment, especially playing it with my mom. A friend of mine also has it, and we sometimes play together online. And tomorrow I am going to see my cousin and play it with her. 
- I am going to go swimming with my cousins next week. 
- I won’t have to work for two weeks from next Monday on! 
- Playing the guitar is going pretty well at the moment. I am noticing the benefits of my ear training and theory knowledge.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's going to rain tomorrow (I love rain in late spring/early summer), it's also Eurovision this weekend and I'm going to see Dr Strange 2 on Sunday. Bring on the weekend already!


----------



## Hat'

I decided to take some time for myself and go to the park with some music in my ears. It was the first time of the year where I could actually go outside with shorts considering how hot it is outside. I love it when it's hot and I can just wear light clothes. It really felt good to just sit on a bench and watch the fishes jumo out of the pond. I should do this more often.


----------



## -Lumi-

I got the job!!!!!! I am so excited oh my goodness I can't wait for the summer


----------



## oak

My partner bought us a new tv and a new switch that hooks up to the tv. My current switch light has terrible joycon drift to the point where it's hard to play so I'm pretty excited to retire it. My partner has never had their own switch or played any of the games so I can finally show them ACNH. We also got new laundry baskets which somehow I'm just as excited for them as I am the new electronics. I must be getting old.


----------



## Mairmalade

Many things to be grateful for and happy for today.  

- I'll be taking care of my neighbor's dog for the next few days (he has one of the cutest copper-colored golden retriever pups ever).

- Spent some time with my mom

- Went out for a longer walk as it's finally nice outside where I am

- Continuing to learn Japanese (does there really need to be three writing systems?) 

- My partner picked up our newly, masterfully restored IBM Selectric I typewriter! Stole their pic below

- Brushing up my knowledge and skills for supporting those that struggle with their mental health

- Catching up on seasonal anime (there are a lot of shows I'm enjoying this season)



Spoiler: Typewriter Beauty


----------



## Midoriya

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Phoenix Suns tonight at 9 p.m. CST on TNT!  Whoever wins this game will go up in the series 3-2.  Let's give it all we've got and pull off the upset!  If we're able to knock out the Suns, getting to and winning the championship should be a cakewalk.   

- My partner is being really sweet to me lately.

- It's nice weather outside.

- My work station is back up and running!  Really glad about that so I can get more done now.

- I've been enjoying my hobbies more lately.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m at the Dodgers game right now in Pittsburgh, and it’s basically 60% blue. The stands are pretty empty, though, lol. I’m hoping for a win since I’m in attendance. That loss last night was ugly. 


Spoiler: waiting for that first pitch








⟡ I was able to get off work to attend this game, and it’s nice weather out, as well. 
⟡ I saw Keagan for a bit today and will see him later tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ I’m at the Dodgers game right now in Pittsburgh, and it’s basically 60% blue. The stands are pretty empty, though, lol. I’m hoping for a win since I’m in attendance. That loss last night was ugly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: waiting for that first pitch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441122
> 
> 
> ⟡ I was able to get off work to attend this game, and it’s nice weather out, as well.
> ⟡ I saw Keagan for a bit today and will see him later tonight.



Looks like it's 1-0 Dodgers so far!  Go Dodgers, go!  I don't care about the Pirates at all, and nowhere near as much as the Dodgers.  

Reminds me why I haven't been watching baseball.  The Texas Rangers still suck.


----------



## cya

Nana bought me sushi as a thank-you gift for looking after her dog
My mother's day gift for my mum arrived (belatedly) and she loved it
I've just started playing Pokemon Go again (already caught a Rowlet and Emolga)
Filmed a really cute tiktok (the algorithm hates my account though lol)


----------



## Soigne

applying to grad school tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another night of really good, deep sleep.
- The weather was so nice and warm today.
- My husband mowed the grass.
- I was able to train my back-up at work for my upcoming vacation time.
- I managed to get my highest priority work done despite some issues.
- I haven't been letting myself get too stressed about things and I'm enjoying the present more.
- I'm going into the office tomorrow and I get to leave early for a massage therapy appointment.
- Only 3 more days of work until my week off!


----------



## xara

late night post as i’ve been trying to go to sleep for the past couple hours with zero success, but i had a pretty decent day otherwise! 

♡ went to all of my classes even though i really didn’t want to. i’m especially proud of myself for staying in my last class, as i started feeling really nauseous at the start of it and considered leaving, but i’m glad i stuck it out as i was feeling better near the end. i’m proud of myself, and i have no school tomorrow, so i get a little break as a reward! 
♡ dealt with a stressful situation all on my own again without panicking! i’m giving myself extra props for dealing with it as it happened while i was in class, but i stayed calm the entire time, and it took 5 minutes or less to resolve! feeling lots of pride for myself today. :’D
♡ got high. i also held the door open for a family on my way out of the building, which made me feel good.
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ discovered a few new favourite tiktoks, and watched a couple that made me laugh as well!


----------



## Shawna

Got a gift art from BrokenSanity ^^


----------



## visibleghost

after today i will be almost completely done with one of my courses. after this i only have a small assignment left that'll take like two lazy days to write and the big paper i'm working on is almost done as well, just a few hours on that and then i will be done with school for the year ahhhhhh. i also have to present both my larger assignments but that's nothing tbh like after the 18th i will be 100% done with school three weeks before the end of the term and that feels GREAT


----------



## StarlitGlitch

❁ Yesterday I went to the "spa amusement place" (super sento, similar to Korean spas) after work. I hadn't been feeling well recently mood-wise, but it pushed me to finish work on time to be able to catch the shuttle bus and I had a great time relaxing like in the hot rock saunas, reading some manga, going through all of the baths, blow-drying my hair fully so it looks nicer than normal, and taking a brisk walk back home. My mood completely changed thanks to this.
❁ I was able to talk with some online friends for almost 5 hours today
❁ Recently, I went on a trip to USJ and got to go to the new Super Nintendo World area. Nintendo is such a huge part of my childhood and it's the first time in years that I felt like I couldn't believe my eyes because of how breathtaking something was. I could've just stood outside taking it in all day. The line to the Yoshi ride also made me emotional because the scenery and music playing was from Yoshi's Island which I have a connection to. When I finally left the area, all I could think about was when I could go back someday. 
❁ I started an extensive reading contest online recently for Japanese. When I was in the lines for USJ instead of just looking at my phone after the first line I went through I read my book. I made amazing progress and the line felt like it was going faster because of it. (of course I took like to look up at the scenery too!) I read quite a bit on the bullet train back home and have been reading more since returning.
❁ I got the Ciao Animal Crossing manga! I'd only read the first chapter in the monthly Ciao it came out in so it was nice to buy the volume itself
❁ Was able to get a scale, shirt, and skirt that all were badly needed and exactly what I was looking for second-hand for cheap


----------



## Midoriya

I'm having a really rough day so far, but my partner continues to be sweet to me and care about me.  I love her so much.


----------



## Chris

Started in a new lab team today! 
Went for coffee with two of my coworkers after. 
Met Prince William and Kate Middleton!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

IM EXHAUSTED. I FINALLY FINISHED MY SUPER LONG 15 SLIDE POWERPOINT FOR MY FINAL HISTORY GRADE THAT I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR WEEKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Mr_Keroppi said:


> IM EXHAUSTED. I FINALLY FINISHED MY SUPER LONG 15 SLIDE POWERPOINT FOR MY FINAL HISTORY GRADE THAT I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR WEEKS!!!!!!!!!



Hey, congrats!!  I bet it's a relief to have that done.  I hope you did well on it, friendo.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm happy today because:

- Got ingredients to make a nice salad
- Saw some baby ducklings at a local park (pic below)
- First walk with my favorite golden buddy (pic below)
- Had a nice bath with Epsom salts to relax



Spoiler: Duckies & Goldie


----------



## Stella-Io

Today at work I saw 2 (out of many) of my fav dogs today, and another dog I like. The two favs are one that screams at me until I say hello to her and the other is an old cancer anxiety-riddled seizures boy. He's got problems but he can't help it. I love him. The other dog I like is a good boy, but he turns into demon spawn when you have to blow dry him off. He's gotten sliiiightly better, but I do not trust him, I've seen what he's capable of. Other than that real nice behaved boy.

Also my bosses dog followed me out to the front area when I was leaving to go on break. Like legit followed me to the door. I brought him with me (with bosses permission) when I went to go eat lunch. I think he knows the drill by now, I've taken him a few times cause when I sat down in my spot he flopped over all comfy.


----------



## allainah

I had really good ramen and I look cute


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I had a pretty good day at school today!
I had chicken and rice for dinner!
I went to go see my grandma, and I got some Reese's peanut butter cups and some ice cream!
I went to the store earlier and bought some Starbursts and some gummy worms!
I played Wii Sports and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe!
I watched quite a bit of Poofesure videos!
I GOT SWITCH SPORTS!!! I can't wait to play with my brother soon!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ The Los Angeles Kings have a 3-2 series lead against Edmonton and will advance if they win one more game. I’m very happy this team is silencing all of the doubters who thought Edmonton would sweep. 
⟡ I finally picked up this cheesecake that I wanted to try. It was out of stock for a bit but this belgian chocolate one came back. I’m excited to try it.


Spoiler: Cheesecake Factory cake








⟡ I finished up early at work today and have the next two days off, so I’m planning on playing lots of Madden 22 online.


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ The Los Angeles Kings have a 3-2 series lead against Edmonton and will advance if they win one more game. I’m very happy this team is silencing all of the doubters who thought Edmonton would sweep.
> ⟡ I finally picked up this cheesecake that I wanted to try. It was out of stock for a bit but this belgian chocolate one came back. I’m excited to try it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cheesecake Factory cake
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441204
> 
> 
> ⟡ I finished up early at work today and have the next two days off, so I’m planning on playing lots of Madden 22 online.



Not only that, but I saw that the Dodgers won the game you went to as well.  And by a big margin!  And the Rangers beat the Royals that day 6-4.  

The Dallas Stars are tied with the Flames 2-2 and play another game tonight.  Here's hoping both the Kings, Stars, and Lightning can advance.  

---

I'm also happy today that I came to a resolution with my family and will be getting tested soon for COVID.  I have both doses and the booster, so I don't think I have it, but here's hoping for a negative test result!  

EDIT: The test came back negative!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- The weather was warm and beautiful today.
- I went into the office and it was nice and peaceful there.
- I was able to take a break this morning and go for a walk outside.
- I got to read for a little while on my lunch break.
- I did a random act of kindness for someone and it made me feel good.
- I left work early and had a good session with my massage therapist.
- I had yakisoba for dinner tonight.
- Only two more days of work until my week off!


----------



## _Rainy_

went to see my client at the hospital today. was nice to see that she's doing ok and still as sassy as ever telling the physical therapist off lol. I'm excited to get to take her home tomorrow so she can be reunited with her dog who doesn't want to eat because he misses her.


----------



## cya

Wore an outfit that I like / feel good in
Went through lots of old collages I made
Started feeling a bit down, and instead of stewing in it, I went on a walk to get snacks and go to a park
Saw lots of dogs, played New Leaf and read a book for a couple hours then walked home


----------



## Shawna

My closest online friends and I were able to get through to another friend about some toxic people we dealt with in the past that she was still friends with.


----------



## Sophie23

Two people might be able to do an island tour video of my island at the weekend 

And I found out that 15 people have already visited my island by dream address


----------



## xara

another late night post as i went to bed early and actually only woke up about an hour ago (thanks to the fire alarm going off ), but i had another decent day! i’m happy that the school week is almost over and that i had the day off. 

♡ did some self-care. 
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ the vet called with the results of alize’s bloodwork from earlier this week. her protein levels are high, but it appears that she does _not_ have FIP, and that she is otherwise quite healthy!!  we’ll hopefully be talking to the vet sometime today (thursday) to get further information on her protein levels and what our next steps are, but i’m so relieved that she doesn’t have FIP. <33
♡ got high. 
♡ discovered a few new favourite tiktoks.
♡ watched some videos on youtube that made me laugh.
♡ had chinese food for dinner for the first time in months, and it was quite tasty! i’m looking forward to eating leftovers later. 



Venti said:


> I'm also happy today that I came to a resolution with my family and will be getting tested soon for COVID.  I have both doses and the booster, so I don't think I have it, but here's hoping for a negative test result!
> 
> EDIT: The test came back negative!


ohh, that is excellent news! i’m so relieved to hear that your family finally let you get tested and that you don’t have it! <3


----------



## TurnipBell20

- A store I went to since I was a kid is closing, and my mom and I were there yesterday. My mom bought me a set of Playmobil because that’s what she would do when I was little, and it was our last opportunity to do so. I was really happy about that!  
- I am happy with my life right now. Everything is going great!


----------



## tessa grace

I went to see one of my all time favorite artists last night, Mxmtoon in SLC. It was incredible and I had so much fun! Chloe Moriondo opened with some bangers, and then Maia (mxmtoon) sang for us including some unreleased songs from her new album. They were both the sweetest people! She's a real inspiration to my songwriting so I'm really happy I got to go.


----------



## hakutaku

*Yesterday*:
- went out to watch Doctor Strange 2 with my friend yesterday! the movie was pretty good imo 
- we visited a Korean specialty shop in town and bought a bunch of Korean snacks to eat during the movie <3 i got some sweet potato crisps, some chocolate hello panda snacks, and melon milk

*Today*:
- slept for 13 hours   
- had a lovely bath and used my skincare items, then baked a frozen pain au chocolat to eat afterwards 
- nervous and excited abt the meeting I have tomorrow for my trip, I think I'll head to uni early and get a coffee so I can do some work on all the assignments I have due in the library


----------



## VanitasFan26

I spoke to my therapist and the one advice he gave about having friends which is so true is this "Sometimes its best not to have a lot of friends when you've been hurt by ones who were suppose to be your friend but they turned against you. Always trust your gut whenever you feel like something isn't right and be around those who support you the best. Its all about quality rather than quantity" 

I am glad I don't feel too bad about not having any friends because at least I have some people in life who support me for who I am.


----------



## Chris

My parents took me out for dinner.  
Finally got given a date for a surgery I was referred for two and a half years ago. 
Shaved my head and I'm happy with the result!


----------



## Gene.

i got to talk to an old friend from highschool, and got to catch up!


----------



## BakaRina

A friend gifted me some light novels today since they knew I enjoyed reading quite often. I found some art books at a cheap price and brought them while I had the chance, and I can't wait for them to arrive soon.


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox 

Tonight at 8:30 p.m. on ESPN the Dallas Mavericks will be facing the Phoenix Suns in game 6 of the second round.  Suns have the 3-2 series lead.  If we lose this game we're out, but if we win it'll force a winner-take-all game 7.  It will be in Dallas.  Let's show them what we're made of.  That this is OUR HOUSE.  LET'S GO MAVS!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> Tonight at 8:30 p.m. on ESPN the Dallas Mavericks will be facing the Phoenix Suns in game 6 of the second round.  Suns have the 3-2 series lead.  If we lose this game we're out, but if we win it'll force a winner-take-all game 7.  It will be in Dallas.  Let's show them what we're made of.  That this is OUR HOUSE.  LET'S GO MAVS!


YYEESSSS!!! #InLukaWeTrust

Thank you for putting the time, I would've been half an hour late turning it on lol  Let's goooo MAVS!!!!  force that game 7!


----------



## tessa grace

Got mastery scores on all of my state tests in math (which btw i was guessing tbh how did i pass), science, reading, and writing

No more state testing for a year finally

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2022



Foreverfox said:


> YYEESSSS!!! #InLukaWeTrust
> 
> Thank you for putting the time, I would've been half an hour late turning it on lol  Let's goooo MAVS!!!!  force that game 7!





Venti said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> Tonight at 8:30 p.m. on ESPN the Dallas Mavericks will be facing the Phoenix Suns in game 6 of the second round.  Suns have the 3-2 series lead.  If we lose this game we're out, but if we win it'll force a winner-take-all game 7.  It will be in Dallas.  Let's show them what we're made of.  That this is OUR HOUSE.  LET'S GO MAVS!


aaaah rooting for you guys! good luck mavericks!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I had a pretty decent day at school!
I did my homework (for once)!
@xSuperMario64x Poofesure uploaded a new video! I watched it this morning. ^^
I played Switch Sports with my dad! He's a real pro at bowling (both IRL and in Wii/Switch Sports), and he gave me some tips on how to get strikes, spares, and splits!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Had the opportunity to see and pet one of my favorite dog breeds - a corgi (pic below)
- Went to a BBQ with friends
- Completed a mental health certificate
-  Made some delicious overnight oats that I enjoyed today (pic below)



Spoiler: Corgi and oats


----------



## Stella-Io

Today was a really busy somewhat stressy day at work, but the bosses dog wanted to follow me when I went to go on break, so (with bosses permission) I took him with me. He's so frickin sweet! He's starting to make a habit out of this lol. My boss also brought her other two dogs to work today so I got to say hello to them. Both are very sweet!

Also after work today my parents and I went to the restaurant in the plaza I work at. Had some tasty food and after that still have some time before I have to go to sleep for work the next day. I hate when I have a busy day at work and have to do things after that prevent me from sitting down and relaxing for pretty much the rest of my day. But today I had time to relax. Not that I'm really doin much, but still.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I have been sleeping well every night lately. I think the medicine I'm taking is finally working consistently.
- The weather was warm enough today and even though it rained off and on, it stopped every time I had to go out.
- I made some more progress on my work and didn't let myself get stressed over unexpected issues.
- I was able to get my secondary back-up trained for my vacation next week so now I'm all set.
- I took two short breaks today plus my full lunch hour. I haven't done that in ages.
- I took walks on both of my short breaks and read my book during lunch.
- My boss stopped by my desk and showed me pictures of her Frenchies and gave me some candy.
- My dog was so happy to see me when I got home from work. He's been doing better about me going into the office.
- Tomorrow is Friday! One more day to go until my week off!
- My book is getting really good and I'm excited to read more tonight.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I tried this new flavor of Dr. Pepper I came across. I wasn’t sure how I’d feel about it because I’m only neutral to the original, and it’s not terrible, but it’s not great either.



Spoiler: Dark berry








⟡ I watched a bit of a hockey stream today for the Lightning and Leafs. I enjoyed it, but my energy is focused on the Kings for now. I’m hoping this team can advance!!
⟡ I had a very relaxing day off work tonight. I spent a bit of time on the forums and playing some video games. I also saw some MHA merch at Target and it made me smile.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still in utter disbelief, but I'm very happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning won in OT to tie their series at 3-3. I legit thought it was over after they blew yet another 2-0 lead in the 2nd, but somehow, they found a way. I still have zero confidence they'll win Game 7, but, ****, they at least have a chance now.


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> YYEESSSS!!! #InLukaWeTrust
> 
> Thank you for putting the time, I would've been half an hour late turning it on lol  Let's goooo MAVS!!!!  force that game 7!



They did it!!!  They won 113-86 and forced a game seven in Phoenix!  Let's take it to them and do our best to WIN!


----------



## Foreverfox

Venti said:


> They did it!!!  They won 113-86 and forced a game seven in Phoenix!  Let's take it to them and do our best to WIN!


GAME 7 WOOO!!! Let's goooo!!


----------



## King Dorado

me hockey team won to keep their Stanley Cup three-peat hopes alive!   

also, i managed to resolve a super stressful work situation that was having an oversized impact on my daily life.  so imma do some day-drinking this coming afternoon!


----------



## Shawna

My brother brought me fries from Wendy's after his dentist appointment ^^


----------



## KittenNoir

Um I’ve been working 40+ hours this week and just found out MCR released a song ???????


Yayyyyyyyyyyy omg

EDIT: I’m in the lunch room at work with it blasting in my headphones !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn247

Finally got myself on a good sleep schedule.  Going to bed around 9-9:30pm each night and getting up at 6am everyday, I feel much more productive when I get up early, and getting enough sleep is good for mental health
I had a good appointment with my therapist yesterday, she said I've made a lot of progress. 
My cat Maybelle has been so sweet, she's most cuddly cat ever.  She's really come out of her shell a lot since she first came to live here two weeks ago.  My cat Mustachio has been sweet as well, I woke up to her licking my nose  She's always eager to get me up because she wants breakfast
I've been playing a lot of Stardew Valley again after not playing for a couple years.  I started a new farm.  I'm having so much fun with it.  When I wake up at 6am I get myself some coffee then play it for an hour or so on my Xbox, it's a nice way to start the day 
I've been practicing ukulele everyday 
Have been spending some time out in the sun since it's been really sunny lately 
I got an Xbox Live Gold/Game Pass Ultimate subscription! 
I'm almost finished with the main story in HHP in ACNH.  I just decorated my 30th house the other day


----------



## Snek

Today I woke up better than usual. 
Going out tonight in a long time to celebrate my husband's birthday. 
Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Alienfish

While one package seems lost, at least another is in Sweden and I could pay customs for it. And a third is finally registered with my domestic courier, so that is good.


----------



## Plume

it's friday!! fun foods here I come
icecream
I finally worked up the courage to talk to my doctor about the adhd I was diagnosed with a million years ago and she prescribed my meds with no questions asked. 
I'm functioning a lot better on adderall and finding it easier to start/finish my work. I was on it when I was in school & I'm only realizing now how helpful it was
my mom even told me that I "shut down" and stopped talking to everyone when I stopped taking my adderall and I'm starting to think she's right...I feel a lot more inclined to share my thoughts and talk to people on adderall
it's less cold today


----------



## hakutaku

- made plans to meet up with my friend on sunday for lunch   

- I finished my essay!!! i went into uni super early this morning to finish it off in the library, I basically camped out listening to music and drinking iced coffee for 3 hours until I'd squeezed it to 1500 words


----------



## _Rainy_

I've been feeling a little off lately, but I got paid today and I'm getting stuff done. I'm also planning to eat something good for lunch later. Did a trade for Marshals amiibo and I'm two villagers away from finishing series 3!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

three things I'm happy about rn:

1. today has been a fun day so far! I tried something new today: I took my dog for a walk, but the twist was that I was wearing my inline skates! I havent gone skating lately bc I feel bad spending money to go to the skating rink so I've been thinking of skating on the street/sidewalk and I figured it would be fun if my dog could pull me along. naturally I fell a lot bc sidewalks are sometimes uneven and rocks exist (darn u mr thwompo) but it was really fun! I'm quite proud of how patient my dog is considering he's only 2 years old and still has a lot of energy. he even let me catch my falling self on him sometimes. def gonna do that more often, he loves walking and I love skating so it's a match made in heaven. I'll just have to start going out when it's not 83° and sun beating down on us 
now I'm cooling off in a lukewarm bath with a bottle of water and snacks. it's quite relaxing 

2. I'm gonna start shading my drawing today, hoping to get it done by tonight bc I have to leave early tomorrow. I need to fix a few lineart details but I really like how it's going so far!

3. so I'm sad that the reason why I'm leaving tomorrow is to go to funeral services for both of my maternal grandparents (I've been thinking abt them a lot lately and I'm sad they're gone) but I'm also really excited bc I haven't been able to actually visit multiple of my mom's family members in years and years. it'll be nice to see everyone again and hang out for a few days.

edit: actually there's a fourth thing too. I've been working on the toyhouse profiles for my Super Mario fan characters and it's been fun fleshing out their personalities and relationships with other characters!


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy today because I:

- Played and watched a lot of fun SSBU games with @BrokenSanity @LittleMissPanda @DarkDesertFox @nerfeddude @~Kilza~ @Venti - thank you for making time for these!   

- Saw an adorable Shih-Tzu on today's walk (pic below. His name is Jasper!)

- Made and enjoyed a pear sauce. Think apple sauce only with pears instead. Great with yogurt! (pic below)

- Went to get ice cream with a friend and her one-year-old daughter 

- Made a lot of progress in the book _Think and Grow Rich_. One of my previous mentors gave this to me and I never got around to reading it. Happy to be doing so now and will complete it tomorrow!



Spoiler: Puppy & Pears


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- I woke up for the first time in weeks able to breathe free of congestion. My allergies have been killing me.
- I went into the office today and was able to manage my schedule better and get things done with fewer distractions.
- I had Subway for lunch. I was craving a sub and chips so it really hit the spot.
- I had a good appointment with my counselor today. She said I could decrease my sessions from every 2 weeks to monthly because I'm doing so well. We actually ran out of things that I needed to talk to her about before my full hour was up.
- They were calling for rain and thunderstorms all day, but the most it ever did when I was out and about was a light rain.
- Today was Friday and this evening was the start of my vacation. I don't have to go back to work until May 23rd!


----------



## BakaRina

I got one of the art books I brought today and I'm enjoying it so far. 

Last night, I decided to apply to be a mod for a Facebook group and was briefly interviewed today about it and I was surprised when I became a mod for said group. I didn't image I'd get it, so that was a shock.


----------



## Merielle

Haven't posted in a few days since I've been sick with some little cold, but I'm feeling a little better today, and I've still been happy about a few things since my last post! c:
☾ I finished my last two pfp requests!
☾ I played DQVIII for a while, and got Baumren's Bell!  I'd been feeling the pain of being unable to sprint (especially while hunting for hidden chests in the overworld), so this felt like a blessing, honestly.  Didn't feel up to playing for a few days after that, but I've gotten back into it and have made some more progress in the story too!
☾ I have discovered oatmeal and it's actually kinda good??  Homemade is definitely better than instant though, the instant kind is way too sugary for me.  For homemade, adding in an apple and some cinnamon has been my go-to.
☾ I voted early in my local primaries!!  
☾ I saw a cat I haven't seen before in my backyard while I was trying to get some laundry done—really beautiful classic tabby, who I think may have had folded ears.
☾ And today, I'm glad I was feeling well enough to hang out on here a little more, especially in time to enjoy The Woods!  ^^


----------



## Neb

Yesterday was pretty rough, but I did okay today!
- I ate some pizza.
- I got my daily brisk walk in.
- I enjoyed some Dragon Quest, Demon Turf, and Code: Realize.
- I picked up a cool book I had on hold at the library.


----------



## xara

happy friday the 13th, ya’ll!!  didn’t post yesterday or earlier today as i’m still tired as hell lol, but i’m doing alright otherwise!! got lots of kitten loving time in the past couple days. <33

*yesterday (05/12)*
♡ did some self-care. 
♡ the fire alarm went off around 2am and woke me up. i’m obviously not happy about this, but i’m just grateful we didn’t have to evacuate and that it wasn’t that serious. the fire alarm has gone off multiple times already this year with 2 evacuations. the last one was scary (and honestly kinda traumatizing), so i hope it never happens again, and i’m happy that it didn’t this morning. 
♡ went to both of my classes even though i really didn’t want to and completed a quiz in philosophy. i did a lot better on it than i did the unit 2 test, which i’m happy about lol. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit by getting rid of all  the empty boxes/packaging and recyclables, reorganizing my dresser and bedside organizational cart, and putting a bag in my garbage can! it’s not much, but i’m proud of myself regardless. :’)
♡ got high.
♡ cuddled with alize. 


Spoiler: pic my dad took of her <3








♡ finally sent an email to my school guidance counsellor that i’ve been putting off. i’m terrified that he won’t respond (or that his response won’t be good) as that’ll likely result in me dropping out and pursuing my GED instead (which honestly might be for the best regardless), but i tried my best, and that’s all that matters. the situation’s outta my hands now until monday.  

*today (05/13)*
♡ it’s finally friday!! i hope ya’ll have a good weekend! 
♡ cuddled with alize. <33


Spoiler: you’ll regret not looking



pov: you’re alize and you want me to stop taking pictures and start petting.



















♡ got high. 
♡ went to school. i only had philosophy today as my other class got cancelled, and it actually went well for once!! the in-person students had class outside, my teacher actually acknowledged me and said my name for once (for something other than attendance), and i even answered a question out loud! huge win for me. 
♡ my mom finally bought our canada’s wonderland passes today, and we’ll be going for the first time on sunday!! i’m anxious as her temper is unpredictable and something always seems to set her off whenever we go out together, plus i imagine it’ll be crowded and that makes me nervous as well, but i’m also excited as i haven’t been to canada’s wonderland since i was in elementary school, and it’ll be nice to get out! we plan on going on a few rides (none of the big rollercoasters. she loves them, i’m terrified of them ), checking out the gift/candy shop, and maybe seeing a dog show!! sounds like it might be a fun day. 
♡ did some self-care.
♡ discovered a couple new favourite tiktoks and watched one that made me laugh.
♡ had a great time talking to my amazing friend @moo_nieu!!  talking to them always makes me happy; they’re one of the awesomest people i know. ^_^



Merielle said:


> Haven't posted in a few days since I've been sick with some little cold, but I'm feeling a little better today, and I've still been happy about a few things since my last post! c:


ahh, i’m sorry to hear that you got sick!! :’o i’m glad you’re feeling better, though.


----------



## Midoriya

The Dallas Stars WIN their game 6 against the Calgary Flames 4-2, with the game-winner being credited to Miro Heiskanen, and force a game seven back in Alberta!  I have to admit I haven't been following the Stars as much as the Mavericks this season, but watching that game was very exciting!  Always happy when my Stars win.


----------



## Shawna

1. Got some gift art from someone on DeviantArt

2. A commission I ordered came in

3. Ate McDonald’s fries for dinner


----------



## Chris

I didn't come online yesterday so this a mix of two days.

Had a meeting yesterday with a former lecturer. It felt very casual and I was able to get a lot of things off my chest. She praised me for how I handle conflict and resolve problems, bless her. 
There was a work social yesterday. My new supervisor kindly bought me a glass of wine and we had a good chat! Also had the opportunity to meet cool people outside of our team. 
Met my girlfriend after for more drinks bad idea I'm paying for it today and she treated me to coffee at a lovely dog-friendly café this morning before she had to take off. So many dogs! 
Eurovision tonight!! Parents are throwing a party and providing dinner which means I don't need to cook.


----------



## Romaki

Got some new clothes today.


----------



## Alienfish

Went out for a walk; played some PoGo and explored the neighbourhoods


----------



## Sophie23

Nice and sunny day 
Mum got  me another pair of new trainers  (same make as my other ones but different colour)
Mum got me a new backpack  (for work)
Mum got me a new t shirt  
Mum got me a animal crossing notebook 
Had lunch out  (fish finger sandwich and coke) 
Had pizza for Dinner 
Had ice cream for dessert 
Watched the second Harry Potter film 🎞


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy today because I:

- Had the opportunity to sit outside and chat with my landlord for a while (don't normally) 
- Finished _Think and Grow Rich by _Napoleon Hill
_-_ Went on a nice long walk - perfect temperature (20°C / 68°F)
- Finally cleaned my floors and bathroom which I originally intended to do a couple of days ago
- Used a bunch of willpower to avoid purchasing something I shouldn't right now
- "Cooked" two meals for me (veggie omelet & blueberry banana pancakes)
- Pet a golden retriever for an hour
- Did some minor weights
- Slept in until 9:30 a.m.
- Enjoyed a delicious coffee and earl gray tea


----------



## Wiltedflower

My boyfriend and I tested negative this morning before our flight to the US tomorrow, thank god.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I had a productive day Saturday! It's been a while since I've gotten that much done on a weekend day. Normally, if I don't have plans with someone I try to find activities to do outside of the house but for the first time in months I stayed home and got some things done that I've been putting off for a while and still went to an event in the evening.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm so happy that the Bolts beat the Leafs 2-1 to win the series and move on! Super stressful game, I'm so, so happy they managed to hold on in the 3rd. Gonna be another tough series against the Panthers in the next round, but man, the quest to three-peat is still alive!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I went to a funeral today for some of my deceased family members, and obviously it wasn't great (not in the slightest), but surprisingly there were some good things that happened today!

We went to an air-conditioned funeral home instead of a graveyard/cemetery like I originally thought, which is great because it was a scorching 31 degrees Celsius (88 degrees Farenheit) outside.
THE FUNERAL HOME SERVED FREE COFFEE!!! I had two cups of French Vanilla and it was delicious. ^^
I got to see my older brother, me and my younger brother hung out with him a lot today. I made a stupid joke about my older brother being six kilometres tall, which was random and funny at the same time.
We went to a Chinese buffet after the service, I really liked the chicken and seafood!!
I got to play Wii Sports in the morning before leaving!
I'm so grateful to have family members who love me. I had my parents, brothers, aunts, and my grandma giving me hugs and asking me if I'm okay during the funeral. <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply and got to sleep in this morning.
- My dog was playful and cute this morning.
- I'm off work all week!
- I got to watch another episode of Bridgerton. Only one more episode to go.
- Tomorrow is my husband's birthday. I'm excited to give him his gift and we're going out to dinner to celebrate.
- The weather wasn't too bad today. The rain stopped early and sun came out.
- I took a nice shower and did some self-care.


----------



## King koopa

Honestly, I don't have much, but today was pretty good!
❤:I know we're in the middle of May, but I'm very excited for pride month! My school is also doing something for pride month, and I'm very excited!
I don't know why, but I decided to watch bébé's kids yet again, and I felt pretty good afterwards.
Made a lot of drawings recently in my Art thread, and I'm very proud of them 
Overall I've been doing pretty good mentally and physically , and I'm happy!


----------



## Shawna

1. Had spaghetti for lunch 
2. Got more gift art on DA 
3. My dad took me out for cotton ice cream 
4. It is a nice evening/night


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see some new official artwork of a few of my faves!! ^^ It was actually a preview of an anniversary piece for next month, so I'm excited to see everything in full then.
☾ I got to play some Legends: Arceus today, and I was able to calm the frenzied noble Lilligant!  Got a couple requests in and retrieved some satchels too.
☾ I watched the first few episodes of Spy x Family!  I've been hearing a lot of good things about it, and I'm glad I decided to check it out.  I'm enjoying it; it's really cute/wholesome in an odd sort of way, ahahaha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Apologies for invading your notifications lol. It's been a few days since I last came to this thread! I'll point out the things that happened over the past few days provided I can remember them. I'm still trying to hang in there from the incident almost a week ago now. 


I finally got to finish Metroid Dread! I must say, it's a pretty great game and I'm left wondering why I didn't get into the Metroid series much sooner. Apparently, this game started development all the way back in _2005 for the DS_ before being canceled numerous times according to what I've read. And I thought having numerous delays for Zelda BotW was bad. Man, you Metroid fans had it rough! It also made me happy that the game sold very well and that it ended up selling the most copies in the series! It's great and I'm hoping they'd continue to go forward with Metroid in the future.
The days are getting warmer and I don't have to bring out my sweater as often. In fact, I ended up wearing shorts.
I and my mother bought some things at a grocery store that was on sale.
I went on a car stroll and had iced capp from Tim Hortons! I also saw a few doggos in the process.
*Feel free to skip this point. *This was actually from a few days ago, but I spotted a *Lexus SC 430*. Nothing too special, but it's nice seeing one. As for today, I have definitely seen a *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe C2*, even though I only got to see *its back*. Fun fact: some of the C2 Corvettes have a *'split window'* on the back, but the one I saw doesn't. Would it be nice to see the first-gen Corvette someday? That's the only generation left I have yet to spot in real life.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and made a simple livery! I also did a couple more silly custom races again.



Spoiler: Poyo



Dang, Kirby is still running free with that *1968 Fiat 500 F*, eh?







Over the past few days, I'm constantly making progress on my art project. Today felt even better, as I finished *10* *pieces!* I'm absolutely crushing it right now and getting even closer to the halfway point!
I got to watch a part of the 12 hours Bathurst race endurance livestream. It's nice watching different motorsports since the TV channels here in Canada avoid them like a plague and anything else on four wheels lol.



Merielle said:


> ☾ I have discovered oatmeal and it's actually kinda good??  Homemade is definitely better than instant though, the instant kind is way too sugary for me.  For homemade, adding in an apple and some cinnamon has been my go-to.


You should try mixing Nutella with oatmeal. It tastes great with it!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Got some cool collectibles today and sold a bunch.
And in general, I am so happy I'm at home.
Also, I feel like I made some pixel art "break throughs" this week so, yay!


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox 

Later tonight (Sunday) there's two games I'm REALLY looking forward to.  The first is at 7 p.m. CST on TNT, it's game 7 between the Dallas Mavericks and Phoenix Suns!!

And the second is at 8:30 p.m. CST on ESPN2, it's game 7 between the Dallas Stars and Calgary Flames!!

I'm really hoping both Dallas teams win, but no matter if we win or lose, it was a good run either way.  Especially the Mavs' run.  Gives me hope that they can do the same next year.


----------



## Sophie23

A island tour video of my Island is going on YouTube today!! 
(Not by me)


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Did some relaxing today this morning. I could've gotten more done but decided not to push myself.

I went to a trial cooking lesson and ending up buying a package. I'll keep going back for a year or so and doing a beginner's course with standard meals! For becoming a member I also get to do a cookie making class in a couple of weeks.

Had Korean food with a group of people in Shinokubo ( the Koreantown of Tokyo). It's been more than two years since I was in that area and I forgot how much fun it. I'm still trying to see when I can go back to Korea. In the meantime, I'll keep studying a bit of Korean/


----------



## hakutaku

*yesterday*
- i watched Eurovision with my mum last night, i don't usually watch it but I'm glad I did! UK came second place after Ukraine! a great result considering how badly we've done in the past,,
- i listened to Florence Welch's new album and absolutely loved it. she's one of my fav artists of all time. i will be listening to Dream Girl Evil on repeat for the next few days   

*today*
- i had a great day today! the weather was perfect, warm with a cool breeze, and even though it was forecast to rain, the rain never came
- went out for lunch with my friend and it was really nice. we had beef + caramelised onion paninis, and then I had a mint chocolate aero cake with coffee


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy today because I:

- Went for another long walk
- Finally found a buyer for my electric coffee grinder that I've been trying to sell
- Spent the afternoon watching anime and playing games with a few friends
- Pet my other favorite golden buddy, Thor (pics below)
- Spent some time with my parents and had dinner at their place
- Made plans with friends for next week
- & because I generally just feel good today



Spoiler: The eight-year-old golden retriever, Thor


----------



## Autumn247

I slept in a little bit which was nice
Had a pizza hot pocket 
My cats have been really sweet  
I played The Sims 4, Stardew Valley, and Pokémon Legends Arceus today.  Had a lot of free time since I did all my cleaning yesterday 
I started reading a new book series and it's very interesting so far
Ate vegetables today!  Have a really hard time getting myself to eat them but I'm trying to start eating them more, so I'm proud of myself
Having an iced coffee right now and it's very refreshing
Took a nice hot shower tonight which was pretty relaxing


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was sunny and warm, just the way I like it.
- I got to finish season 2 of Bridgerton today. I can't wait for season 3!
- It was my husband's birthday today. He loved the present I bought him and we spent a nice day together.
- We went out to dinner at his favorite Japanese restaurant and it was delicious.
- We went to Dairy Queen for dessert and I got a Girl Scouts Thin Mint blizzard.
- I saw a beautiful moon tonight. It was big and low with a soft golden glow and it was framed perfectly by the clouds.
- I don't have to work at all this week so I can sleep in again tomorrow!


----------



## Foreverfox

@Venti the Mavs are going to the conference FINALSSSS!!!! Let’s goooooo!!!! What a game!


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> @Venti the Mavs are going to the conference FINALSSSS!!!! Let’s goooooo!!!! What a game!



They did it!!!!  They beat the best team in the NBA this season, the Phoenix Suns, 123-90 in a blowout in game seven IN PHOENIX, and will advance to the Western Conference Finals to play against the Golden State Warriors!!  WOOOOO!!!  Let's go!!!!

They really did play so hot that they scorched the Suns.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I started talking another person at work who is in this group of friends and I’m starting to feel like I’m part of their group. 
⟡ I’m going to Vegas at the beginning of June and it’s going to be nice to have some time away. 
⟡ I slept very well last night and had the chance to play some video games before work, as well!


----------



## allainah

Just saw the blood moon and lots o stars on my property 
very beautiful


----------



## Bizhiins

There’s a beautiful lunar eclipse happening right now!


----------



## Shawna

A lunar eclipse happened tonight  :,,,,,,)


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Finally ordered another eyelash serum since I used up the old one and an outdoor foldable chair so that I can sit on my veranda. For whatever reason I've been putting off ordering them for months! I was able to use Amazon gift cards I received and I still have money left over.

My dad got a Fitbit as a part of a health group he's in and doesn't want it, so he's sending it to me! I thought a bit about getting one but they're expensive and I wasn't sure how much use I'd get out of it. I've been trying to get into better shape recently so I'm looking forward to trying it out.

I've been a lot better recently about replying to people in a timely matter.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Finally finished reading my first Star Wars Novel!

Master and Apprentice by Claudia Gray was a very enjoyable read even to a person who is not exactly a Star Wars fan…then again I do love me some Qui-Gon Jinn and Obi-Wan Kenobi!

Now I am looking at buying an older book series from the late 90s and early 2000s based on the early days of that duo called The Jedi Apprentice series.

What can I say? I enjoy books!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

1. Finished my train track
2. 



Spoiler: tulpa stuff that i prob only find intresting



Rainbow dash, spoke like, fully, but then again i doubt people care, but who cares im happy!


3. Got All of my versions of trainz (train sim game) working, trainz 2009, 2019, and maybe 2006 im gettin'


----------



## Sophie23

Decided to start again in all my Pokemon games and try get shiny starters


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Sophie23 said:


> Decided to start again in all my Pokemon games and try get shiny starters


Good luck. Took me years off and on with Soul Silver to get a shiny Chikorita that was female and decent stats.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

adobe flash finally working again, so i can finally make animations of you guessed, my little- im gonna go now


----------



## Alienfish

- Good day at work!
- Got one of my packages today at least (A winter coat and a funky white dress with black buttons/details). I really had to face that I needed a winter coat that fits well and is not too small around my hips. I really like the one I got last year but also yeah it was cool, but too small


----------



## hakutaku

- last night i finally did some of the voiceover for my PowerPoint presentation, I'm happy I at least got a little bit done

- today I got my COVID vaccination pass sorted out, which I needed so I could travel internationally 

- I played a bit of Pokemon Black today and i cannot believe it, i got my first shiny in over 10 years!   i legit haven't found one since I got a shiny golbat in like 2011. I found a shiny Audino! He's got a terrible nature but it doesn't matter, I'm just gonna use him for Pokemon Musicals and Contests I think.


----------



## Mattician

Foreverfox said:


> @Venti the Mavs are going to the conference FINALSSSS!!!! Let’s goooooo!!!! What a game!





Venti said:


> They did it!!!!  They beat the best team in the NBA this season, the Phoenix Suns, 123-90 in a blowout in game seven IN PHOENIX, and will advance to the Western Conference Finals to play against the Golden State Warriors!!  WOOOOO!!!  Let's go!!!!
> 
> They really did play so hot that they scorched the Suns.



Rockets fan here. But I have to say Luka Doncic is one of my favorite players. That game 7 was just shockingly lopsided.

I have no interest in watching the Warriors in the finals. Easily some of the most dislikable players on that team. I don't know if Dallas can knock them out, but I'm hoping they will.

I'd much rather see a fellow Texas team in the finals over any other teams.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the weather is absolutely gorgeous today, it's not too hot but not cold, and partly cloudy. I'm gonna go out in the front yard with the dog and keep working on pulling weeds out there, we have some plants we want to put in the flower bed


----------



## mocha.

tomorrow is my bday and the day we pick up our kitten 🥹


----------



## Midoriya

mocha. said:


> tomorrow is my bday and the day we pick up our kitten 🥹



Omg, happy early birthday, friendo!!!


----------



## Shawna

Despite having to go to a funeral today, it was still nice to get out, plus we got Wendy’s afterwards. ^^


----------



## Midoriya

I just got out of our pool for the first time this year, and our friendly neighborhood stray kitty came by.  He doesn't bite, but was very hungry, so I fed him some kitty treats.  He was mewing like a baby and scarfed them down.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

My dad fixed some old tomy engines i bought awhile back
(Photo's for refrence of 2 trains)








edit, they broke, again..


----------



## LadyDestani

mocha. said:


> tomorrow is my bday and the day we pick up our kitten 🥹


Happy early birthday and congrats on your new kitty! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I slept fairly well and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nightmare this morning but woke up to both my husband and my dog comforting me.
- I didn't have to work today.
- Despite some early rain showers, the weather was nice by this afternoon.
- I was feeling really lazy and tired today, so I'm happy I was able to lounge around all day.
- My dog laid in my lap quite a bit today.
- I don't have to work tomorrow either.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I found out that the three people my friend from work introduced me last night like me and that means a lot to me. As someone with autism, I’m not sure how great I am with first impressions but I’m really glad that they like me.
⟡ I also added the friend from work on Snapchat, so I am improving on my social skills. I’m definitely more confident in talking with people now. Seriously, I think my dental implants saved my life. Here’s to not being socially awkward and self-conscious.
⟡ I’ve found out a few seconds prior to typing this that Taco Bell has a new Brisk Dragon Paradise tea, and it’s very good. I just took a sip and I think I’ve found my new drink when I visit Taco Bell. 
⟡ I had a very good day overall. A coworker that I haven’t met before seems very nice to me. The work was very slow and everything went smoothly on this shift!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I DID MY FINAL LANGUAGE TEST! I got an 86%! Its not as high as I normally get but I AM SO HAPPY I PASSED BECAUSE IT WAS HARD. Only 3 questions wrong from the two sections!! FINAL LANGUAGE GRADE IS A 96%!!!!
I DID MY FINAL MATH TEST! I GOT A 96%!!!! YAY! MY FINAL MATH GRADE IS A 92%!
I played Wii Sports Club and now I have a record of 120 something for the Tennis minigame with the rings!
In New Leaf Bunnie asked me for a Butterfly and I gave her a Birdwing Butterfly!
Yesterday I visited my PoPo like every Sunday and it was fab! We ate stir fried chicken, rice, cauliflower, and baos!
I played outside on my swing! I stayed outside to enjoy the sun, play, and to listen to all of my music!  I AM NEVER TO OLD TO LISTEN TO MIKU MUSIC AND FRESH BEAT BAND-
I colored some more of my coloring books! Today I colored a fancy place in Paris from my world coloring book!
Started up Stardew Valley again after like 2 years!! ITS SO FUN! I am addicted again!!
My family decided to watch "Up" on Disney Plus. It was super cute and its been soo long since I have seen it!
I FINALLY GOT A BADGE IN BADGE ARCADE THAT I WANTED FOR YEARSSSSS.
We sent in my final form and my new school accepted me! I enjoyed online school but now that the virus is slowing down I get to go back to in person in August!
I ATE A MANGO FOR DESSERT 
(I only have a Science Test, Social Studies Quiz, & a Social Studies Test until I am done for the WHOLE YEAR!!!!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got my sunflower seeds planted today, they should sprout in 1-2 weeks and im so excited!! 

also realized that my anxiety has been rampant bc for some reason I thought it would be a good idea to stop taking my anxiety meds twice a day, instead only once a day. I took it twice today and I already feel much better. still sad that my grandparents are gone but I'm not in hysterics anymore. I'm getting back into the groove of my own life and all is well 

also also added a bunch more stuff to my "TBT Avatars" folder on my computer, I currently have 74 pics in there and that's not even all the avatars I've ever had lmao.


----------



## xara

spent this weekend disconnecting and letting myself feel my feelings as well, hence why i didn’t post, but i’m otherwise doing alright! the past couple of days haven’t been the greatest, but i’m hanging in there. 

*saturday (05/14)*
♡ got high.
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ a tiktok creator that i like liked a comment i made on tiktok!
♡ took a much-needed shower and did some self-care.

*yesterday (05/15)*
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ got 3x nook points in the NSO app.
♡ finally had chuck’s for dinner, which i’ve been craving!! i ordered their chicken fingers with fries and 5 garlic buns, and everything was absolutely delicious!! my mom also surprised me with a smoothie from booster juice as well. :’)
♡ got high.

*today (05/16)*
♡ was able to help my lovely friend @Roxxy complete her new lineup, which looks insanely cute!! 
♡ got high.
♡ finally gathered up the courage to send an extremely anxiety-inducing email to my former school guidance counsellor, as my new one is currently ignoring me for some reason. unfortunately based on the automated response i got (and the fact that it’s now almost midnight), it doesn’t seem like i’ll be receiving an actual response or a
good outcome in time, but oh well. i tried my best given the circumstances, and that’s all i can really do at the end of the day. :’) 
♡ cuddled with alize. <33
♡ my apartment building’s superintendent came by while my parents were out (and i was high).  he caught me off guard and i had to kick alize off my lap so that i could answer the door, but the interaction otherwise went well! he was here less than 5 minutes, and i acted as normally as i could considering i was high and surprised lol. i’m proud of myself. 
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ discovered a few new favourite tiktoks.
♡ my mom ordered some new clothes for me online!! i’m a bit skeptical that everything will look good on me and fit nicely, but i’m still super excited for everything to arrive!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Started a new book that's off to a great start. It's a classic isolated murder mystery (_The Guest List_)

- Was able to help my brother out with something he needed 

- Watched a movie (_The Northman_) with my favorite person


----------



## Midoriya

- I love my new profile picture.  

- I had some ice cream while watching anime.

- My partner always makes me happy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I know the title of the video is iffy but nothing bad happens, this is genuinely so hilarious and I love it. I really miss alex trebek.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

oooo so I saw on twitter today of an indie game coming out that gives strong warioland4 vibes!!!!!! I am so excited for this. I loved that game, and recently played through most of that game _(I still have a boss and a level to go through)_ and always wished Nintendo made more or that some indie developers would make something similar to it. It was unique and this game that is coming out also appears to give that unique vibe as well. It is called ANTONBLAST and is currently on kickstarter, has demo on itch.io and has a Steam page. I totally just wishlisted it. 



Spoiler: Demo Footage


----------



## hakutaku

- today started out bad but ended really good! 

- i managed to get nearly all of my work for uni finished today, i just have one more bit of audio to record before I can upload my powerpoint, and i finished off the bibliography for my last essay and submitted my reflective account

- it's my birthday tomorrow, so my mum and I went out to collect a parcel I'd ordered and also to get a cake (bakery carrot cake ofc). we went out for food afterwards and it was really relaxing and nice.

- even though i missed a package earlier this afternoon, the courier showed up just twenty minutes ago and delivered it! super happy about that, it means i don't have to be on-alert for it tomorrow 

- and currently having some coffee and biscuits while playing pocket camp


----------



## HealingMonocule

that my holiday started yesterday!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Went out for lunch with my mom

- Found the cutest mint-colored ruffle bikini for my trip this summer 

- Started applying for other opportunities again. Found one today that I really resonated with and hoping for initial contact after the closing date


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well and got to sleep in again this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off again tomorrow.
- I was feeling lazy all day and I was able to indulge in that and lounge around the house.
- The weather was lovely, sunny, and warm again today.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch a few times today.
- I'm looking forward to reading my book later tonight.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning won their opening game against the Florida Panthers 4-1 to go up 1-0 in the series! It'll be a stressful couple of weeks of playoff hockey for me, so I'm really glad this round is starting on the right foot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I got my label maker working earlier today (my dad apparently found it in a dumpster like 2 years ago and just now gave it to me OTL) so I've been making a bunch of labels, I'm particularly proud of my gender-reaffirming labels lol





★ my dad and I got a ton of work done in our living room today, we're prepping it to have a new flooring put in and I can't wait til it's all done!! we haven't really had a presentable living room in like 6-7 years so it'll be so nice when it's all done.
★ got some more toyhou.se stuff done today, including adding my newest drawing to all the appropriate character profiles and updating Toby's profile :3
★ went and trimmed a bunch more overgrown plants in the yard
★ watered my sunflowers  I always feel like I'm playing Animal Crossing irl when I water them lol
★ got some more cool stuff from Goodwill today, including a big rabbit squishmallow (for $3 yeet), a webkinz cherry blossom bird (which I've been wanting for a while bc a friend of mine used to have it), and a cute red fox plushie to put in my car!
★ got a few other things that I needed, I'm most excited abt this squishy bunny thing I got at dollar tree cause it's the perfect fidget toy 
★ grateful that I—and also my parents and brother—am alive and well <333


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today has been a pretty great day for me. 

I had to drop off my mother at work earlier this morning and the skies were pretty clear!
Not long after I drove away from my house, I saw a blue jay for the very first time! It brought me a lot of happiness as I have never seen one in person up until today!
I made more progress on my art project and guess what? Since starting in late March, I have _finally_ passed 50% completion in terms of the things I need to do! I'm so happy about this. While the second half is arguably going to take me much longer to complete (probably gonna finish around late August near my b-day lol), completing one thing at a time is one of the few things that keeps me motivated. And that doesn't even factor in the extra ideas that might pop in my head down the line. But that's okay because it will only make my art project better!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did some time trials! It's always satisfying to set a quick lap time to the best of my abilities and adapt to the different handling styles of various cars.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

My foldable chair arrived! It's pretty nice being able to sit out on my veranda now. The chair isn't perfect but it'll do.

I also made my appointment to get my 3rd Covid vaccination. Surprisingly, I was able to get in tomorrow after work! Before, I had to go far away during the work day but this time it's just a short walk away and after work. Most clinics in Japan aren't open in the evenings but since it's a big center for vaccination it worked out great!

I've been wanting to make TikToks of my travels these past few months but kept putting it off because I would get too tired after work to put them together. I just realized I can save a draft of them and make them any time of day now! I'm looking forward to posting them.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Finally have a day off from work. Been so tired lately.


----------



## Midoriya

- The sun is shining outside.

- Work is going well.

- The kitties and my partner are being sweet.

- @Foreverfox Tonight at 8 p.m. CST on TNT, it's GAME 1 between the Dallas Mavericks and Golden State Warriors in the Western Conference Finals!!  You know the drill, the objective hasn't changed, it's to WIN!  LET'S GO MAVS!


----------



## hakutaku

It's my birthday!! I just wanted to have a relaxed day today, so I didn't have anything planned!   
I got some great presents from my family, some money + Pokemon Legends: Arceus from my dad, and a Vivienne Westwood necklace from my mum   My sister got me a scented candle and some chocolates, and my aunt came over for a quick visit too

I made a hummus and chicken tikka wrap, then ate some of my absolute fav carrot cake and now I'm currently enjoying a coffee


----------



## Autumn247

I've had a few stressful days so it's been hard to find things to be happy about. But here are a few things I can think of 


I watched a few episodes of Pokemon, including the first episode of the new Hisuian anime 
Played some Stardew Valley. Almost have Elliot at 10 hearts, currently at 9 hearts. Completed more things in the community center. 
Did an animal crossing trade with a member here yesterday and got an item I never thought I'd be able to get (the 2021 celebratory arch, I somehow missed getting it when it was available in 2021) so I'm very happy to have that added to my catalog. 
My kitties are being sweet
I decorated another vacation home in HHP and am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Made a lot of progress in my new book

- The college I attended is hiring for someone with my skillset. Naturally, I applied and the possibility of working there makes me extremely giddy

- Made and enjoyed a delicious kale salad

- Went for a nice walk


----------



## TheDuke55

I have a huge list of to-do chores that I've written for myself so I don't forget a lot of the things. And I'm slowly knocking down one or more at a time. I'm looking forward to clearing out the growth around this tree that has these bell like flowers that grow on it. I need to do it soon so it doesn't suffocate and die. I don't even know what it's called. It's not mine and it's in the woods near my house, but I want to keep it alive.

The last few weeks have been pretty rough, but I'm slowly coming out of the nightmare lol.



Mairmalade said:


> - Made a lot of progress in my new book


That's awesome! Also good luck with your applications and job hunt!

@xSuperMario64x Very cool! What kind of flooring is this? Carpeting, real hardwood, or the fake wood (that still looks very real) It's a lot of work. I totally get all that prepwork. I did that for someone and then had to buy plywood to raise the floorboards to be level with all the other rooms. It's crazy that cheap pine plywood cost more than the flooring because of the lumber shortage.

Nice work with the upkeep of your garden/yard to!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I did this walk thing (no idea what it's called, but a lot of people called it a parade) at my school to fight against homophobia and transphobia. It was fun, and I was just happy to be there for a good cause. Since we were such good students, we got free ice cream sandwhiches. Yum! I also got a T-shirt, I chose red. :]
I made three new pieces of art, and I'm happy about how they turned out!  All in my art gallery, by the way.
I went to my grandma's house to play our weekly bingo! We didn't win, but it was still a lot of fun.
We ate lasagna for supper, which is one of my favorite dishes!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m _highly_ satisfied with the period underwear I ordered online. This is coming from someone who does not normally wear underwear, my time of month being the obvious exception. For reference, I’m skinny so my cycle usually lasts three to four days with two slightly heavy days. I am using the Thinx brand. 
⟡ It’s been a relatively slow day at work and everything is going smoothly enough that I’m working at a comfortable pace. I have the next two days off, as well!
⟡ I’m excited to have a few days off to relax and recuperate. I have plans to have a Pokémon battle with my friend tonight and I might play some Madden 22 afterwards.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night.
- The weather was lovely again today.
- The honeysuckle are everywhere and I love the way they smell.
- I helped my mom with her rent recertification and everything went well.
- I stayed to visit with her for a while afterwards and it was nice to just hang out and talk.
- I also got to visit with her cat, Sassy, who was very loving today. She kept butting up against my legs for attention every time I stopped petting her.
- I got my car washed and it looks so much better.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist.
- I'm starting to feel like I'm coming out of the funk I've been in the past few days. I'm hoping to get a little more accomplished tomorrow.
- My skin is feeling so much softer and I feel more confident after switching to a new brand of facial cleanser.
- I had mozzarella sticks for dinner tonight and a strawberry My Mochi for dessert.
- I still have four more days off before I have to go back to work!


----------



## oak

My rabbit is doing better today so I'm happy about that. I made him a little chopped salad with extra carrot as a treat to say sorry for taking him to the vet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x Very cool! What kind of flooring is this? Carpeting, real hardwood, or the fake wood (that still looks very real) It's a lot of work. I totally get all that prepwork. I did that for someone and then had to buy plywood to raise the floorboards to be level with all the other rooms. It's crazy that cheap pine plywood cost more than the flooring because of the lumber shortage.
> 
> Nice work with the upkeep of your garden/yard to!


I asked my dad and he said it's called vinyl plank, it's wayyyy better than laminate. we had laminate in our kitchen (idk who thought that was a good idea) and ofc water on the floor destroyed it. this new flooring should be much more durable and last a long time. for now we're installing this in our living room but my dad would eventually like to put it in the kitchen/dining area as well.
we did have to buy pine plywood planks to raise the floor up to the level of the floor in our hallway, and it was $42 per sheet!! with tax the total came to about $300. it's insane but it'll be so nice when the floor is finally done.

and yeah! I didn't get to do any yard work today because it rained all day. but trimming overgrown plants is kinda therapeutic in a way, so that along with just wanting the property to look presentable makes it enjoyable for me


----------



## Shawna

1. Ate Whataburger for dinner

2. My dad got me a bunch of yummy snacks for this weekend. Him and my brother are going to be going to Dallas for sporting events. I will be staying home since I don’t care about sports, so he got me some snacks to munch on for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday while they will be gone.

3. My dad also got me some birthday presents on Amazon, which I will open on the 9th. ^^


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is our 3rd anniversary!!  and my 2nd TBT anniversary


----------



## CrankyCupcake

New tillandsia plants have been delivered and added to my collection! *They make me unseasonably happy.* 



Spoiler: My new plants, one's big, one's tiny!







This giant form is pretty big! About 25 cm or 10 inches. Covered in trichomes which is why it looks so fuzzy and silvery. I love the way it looks.



By comparison, this one is the size of my thumb nail! Tiny and cute. Also very pretty with a generous amount of trichomes on its teeny weeny leaves. It's mounted on cork bark.



Also, *last month, I posted about my xerographica starting to spike.* Here's an update on it.


Spoiler: It's grown bigger!






That's a month's worth of spiking. It'll flower when it's done spiking but that will take a while yet. I'm just excited to watch the inflorescence grow.


----------



## TurnipBell20

Yesterday my Lego McLaren arrived in the mail, and it took me 4 hours to build it. It was so much fun that I ordered the next Lego car today.  Some people tell me it is weird for a girl to display model cars on her shelves, but I don’t think so. I also bought a Playmobil VW Beetle and VW Bulli (I forgot what it’s called in English) last Friday.


----------



## Merielle

I'm still recovering from my cold, but I did want to pop back in to talk about something I'm happy about from late last night: we successfully captured and released the mouse that was living underneath our kitchen sink!!  My mom and I went out on a late night drive to release him in a nice forest-y area far away from home, so he can live his best mouse-y life out there.  It was nice to get out for a bit and get some fresh air, and the mouse was really cute too. ;v; Not sure what on _Earth_ he was thinking when he tried to move in here though, we have two(!!) cats.


----------



## Midoriya

I was downstairs eating brunch, and I had some turkey lunch meat out.  Lulu looked up at me and meowed with glints in her eyes.  I couldn't resist, so I gave her a good amount of turkey to eat.  She may regurgitate it later due to her diabetes, but I couldn't stand watching her suffer for longer.  You can already feel her spine by touching the fur on her back.  I want her to be the happiest kitty before she passes.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I finished the 2021 - 2022 school year today! These are my grade Averages! I am proud of myself because this is the hardest school I have ever been to. Last year my teachers said that less than 20 students *achieved a passing grade of 70%. *Both years I have tried really hard!


----------



## Chris

Wasn't online yesterday so going to cover both:

It was my birthday yesterday. My new colleagues made a fuss, my girlfriend unexpectedly managed to make time to come get coffee with me between work and other commitments, and then I got to enjoy cake and prosecco at my folks in the evening. 
So, fun way to learn that my girlfriend is into crafts: she handmade me earrings and a gay pride keyring in addition to gifting me a bottle of red wine and chocolate. She included a note explaining the reason why she chose the beads she did in the crafts and it was very sweet. 

I had a busy day today, but I still managed to take an hour of downtime to platinum a game that I've been wanting to clear off my backlog. Although I now might need to stay up a bit later to get some other work done that I really should have done first! Eh, worth it.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Finished a card for someone's birthday on Saturday. Was stressing about the drawings, but it turned out OK!

- Went thrifting for a sundress 

- Made the discovery that hummus on toast with an egg is delicious 

- Heard about some new potential movie picks for movie night

- My friends have started to plan a 'potato party' for May 29 (everyone brings a dish where potatoes are the star). I love potatoes so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## moonbyu

today is infact, painfully garbage and i kind of wanna throw myself into a meat grinder, but at least my classes got cancelled tomorrow! soo, no school!


----------



## Saylor

I finished my degree! It feels weird to be done but these last couple of semesters were rough and I'm happy I can move on now.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Another day to post earlier and it's only 3PM-ish so more happy things have a chance of happening but I'm excited to talk now
- Today is May 19th and It's Agender pride day which I identify as Agender
- It's nice and sunny out today
- My mom made me one of if not my favorite smoothie flavors with her blender today it was so good
- I don't wanna jynx it but my parents have been getting along really well with each other these past few days which means no more fighting for now at least... I'm also feeling much mentally better now that my dad has dropped his negative attitude lately
- I've been working really hard on my school work and school is almost over for the summer, my philosophy class and my marine biology class are over and I just need to do this math review test with my teacher and I think I'm done, I'm happy I can finally finish another grade and I'm closer to getting my high school diploma and I can relax for the summer with that out of the way
- My sisters are going away for science class tomorrow which means I get the house to myself and some peace and quiet for me to try and deep clean my closet again
- And now for the thing I'm really excited to say is that my mom said on Friday she was gonna go get me $90 worth of e-shop cards so I can get the last 3 final 3DS games I want before they shut down the 3DS e-shop and the anticipation for waiting for Friday has been killing me but when I woke up today my mom had gone to the store and she came back and surprised me that she got me my cards TODAY!! I'm so excited to play my games NOW TODAY the last one is almost finished downloading as I'm gonna finish typing this!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- After a busy day yesterday, I'm back in vacation mode today.
- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I don't have to work tomorrow.
- The weather was really nice again today, sunny and warm but with a gentle breeze blowing.
- I saw the calico cat in my neighbor's yard while walking my dog. It just sat there staring at us while I tried to talk to it. It was not amused.
- The Mexican pizza is back at Taco Bell and I got one for dinner tonight.
- My dog was sweet and relatively good today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

A happy day for me today. Yay! 

I had a decent amount of sleep last night.
*Feel free to skip this point.* After dropping off my mother at work and heading home, I likely saw a *2001 Subaru Impreza WRX STI*! Some people refer to it as the 'bugeye' because of its headlights.
I, my sister, and my mother went somewhere to buy some Jamaican beef patties! I haven't eaten them in a looooong time, so I was pretty much savouring them. We also had some fries from Mcdonald's and just ate in the car at a parking lot while listening to relaxing Gran Turismo soundtracks lol. I was just really having a great time eating with my mother and sister and living in the moment. 
I did a drawing today that I started last night and made lots of progress. In fact, I finished it with all the lines, colouring, and shading! I really loved how it turned out.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I've been playing a lot of Cuphead recently and I finally defeated a really hard boss, Dr.Kahl.
I got so excited but it's night so I squealed like a deflating balloon instead of yelling.


----------



## Chrysopal

Knowing God's name


----------



## vinnie

I went to my cousin's graduation today! It was super boring to sit through everyone walking out, but I'm glad she finally got out of there lol. I have to go to another graduation Monday for a few of my close friends. I'm very excited for all of them and I hope they can survive the cruel real world.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was slightly disappointed to see that Taco Bell no longer has the steak white hot ranch fries, but my mood was uplifted after seeing that the mexican pizza has returned. 
⟡ I am going to a convention in Vegas that I don’t know too much about, but I’m going to be cosplaying there and I’m a bit excited about it. The last time I did any type of dressing up was my senior year of high school. The seniors got to dress up on Halloween and I was Ash Ketchum. My character is a surprise for now, but I will post a picture whenever I try the cosplay on. 
⟡ I had a pretty decent day off today. I slept in a bit and got the chance to talk to my favorite person, in person. I also have another day off tomorrow.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ I am going to a convention in Vegas that I don’t know too much about, but I’m going to be cosplaying there and I’m a bit excited about it. The last time I did any type of dressing up was my senior year of high school. The seniors got to dress up on Halloween and I was Ash Ketchum. My character is a surprise for now, but I will post a picture whenever I try the cosplay on.


Looking forward to seeing it!

❀The folding chair for my veranda has been amazing! Even though my neighborhood gets noisy I have a lot of privacy from where I sit. I just keep the chair there and when I feel stressed I can go and sit outdoors. It's really been helping my mood. I think there's a certain way to sit in it for it to be comfortable so it feels better now.
❀Got my 3rd vaccine yesterday. I had some minor side effects today which I didn't have before (slight fever, feeling light headed) but then I remembered last time they gave me some pills in case I got a fever and after taking those I felt normal. I heard about how to get the "vaccine passport" through an app and restrictions are getting less strict so I feel less anxious about getting back into the country this summer after visiting family.
❀My mood was really bad because of work Mon-Wed which carried on throughout the whole day so I was feeling pessimistic but since yesterday I've been feeling a lot better and now I can enjoy the weekend stress free.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m gonna start again on Acnh soon probably this weekend or next week 
I finally found the perfect name for my island


----------



## oak

@moo_nieu Made me some art of my acnh character & Gaston! Didn't it turn out super cute? 


Spoiler


----------



## Soigne

the weather is very nice today, i have the day off from work, and i've been reading a great book outside all morning.


----------



## Firesquids

I'm growing some blue oyster mushrooms and they are getting so big! I'm very excited to cook them up. 



Spoiler: pic of shrooms


----------



## Midoriya

- I cleaned the pool while on break and it was oddly relaxing.

- I took care of Lulu and gave her turkey and fresh water, as well as her shot.  She seems to be happier now.

- Pippi snuck into my room and is hiding in all sorts of hilarious places.  As I type this she's trying to climb inside my bed covers.  

- I got paid today TWICE and my savings just went up a lot.

- My friends and partner have been nothing but sweet to me, and it has helped me feel better.

- I ordered groceries and I finally have food again!

- Today is my best friend of 11 year's birthday!  I made sure to wish him a very happy birthday.  He's younger than me and so successful, smart, mature and funny.  

- I did some self care and am feeling a lot better.

- I picked myself back up when I was feeling down like I always do.

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Golden State Warriors tonight in game two of the Western Conference Finals!  It'll be at 8 p.m. CST on TNT.  Now I don't know about you, but I have a feeling we're going to set their court on FIRE tonight with our shooting.  It's time to show them why WE made it this far.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ _Feel free to skip this point as it’s my love for hockey coming out._ I love how unpredictable hockey is. I love how the Blues actually have a chance of beating the Avalanche. I love how a few years ago (the exact year is slipping my mind right now, but I believe 2020), every wildcard team advanced to the second round. I love how when my team is nowhere to be found in the playoffs, I still watch the games and I’ll even watch the games they aren’t participating in during the regular season.
⟡ I had a bit of downtime today, so I here are the pictures I promised last night. I may have to style or trim down the wig a bit, but otherwise, I think it looks great. 


Spoiler











Spoiler











⟡ My dad is bringing me a mexican pizza from Taco Bell with Dragon Paradise tea after he’s done at work! I love the taste of that tea and I’m hoping it comes to stores. I also got paid today!!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

not much, i went throught wikihow, me and my vrchat friends laughed like bafoons for too long at this


----------



## Autumn247

I spent a lot of quality time with my cats today, petting them and brushing them, throwing their toys for them to run and grab, they're both so sweet 
Managed to finish reading a book which I enjoyed and started 2 others
Having an iced matcha latte right now
I slept pretty good last night 
Played a little Stardew Valley
I started drawing again, after 2-3 years of not drawing.  I'm so bad, my hand is so unsteady from lack of practice for so long and also due to some of the medications I'm on but I'm hoping to get better over time 
Made myself a healthy dinner 
Excited for the weekend!
Might watch a couple episodes of Pokémon tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

Technically these things happened last night after I had already posted, but they made me so happy.

- My friendly neighborhood bat, Mortimer, was visiting my porch again when I took my dog out for his last walk before bed. 
- While walking my dog, I saw not one but _two_ bunnies in the neighbor's yard. 

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep in this morning.
- My dog was very cute and playful when I woke up today.
- The weather was sunny and warm again today. They're calling for rain all next week so I'm enjoying it while I can.
- I finally managed to wash my comforter and put my favorite sheets on the bed, so I'm looking forward to snuggling in them tonight.
- My sweet tooth has been very strong lately, so I had a couple of Hershey's Nuggets and a chocolate milkshake today.
- I still have the whole weekend to relax before going back to work.


----------



## vinnie

It was my father's birthday today. He worked basically all day, which sucks. He does hay in the spring and summer, so he had to haul hay on his birthday. He worked until around 8pm. We had cake and gifts ready for him when he finished working. It was nice to celebrate with him.


----------



## a potato

I made some really good progress towards some goals I've been working on. I'm really proud of myself so far.


----------



## Merielle

Yesterday:
☾ I got to see some brand-new official artwork of one of my favorite characters, and I found some older official art featuring a few of my faves in really nice quality!
☾ I decided to give Style Savvy: Styling Star a try and it's a lot of fun!  It was honestly kind of addicting, I was totally losing track of time while playing.

Today:
☾ I played more Styling Star today!  
☾ I won everything from the current event in Fall Guys!  I wasn't paying too much attention to the event honestly (and I don't really see myself dressing as a golden punching glove anytime soon ), but I am happy that I was able to complete almost all of the challenges anyway.


----------



## Neb

- I got some Japanese homework done at the library.
- While I was at the library I borrowed the ninth volume of My Love Story!! I can’t wait to read it in bed tonight.
- I watched the latest episode of Kaguya-sama and the third episode of Sailor Moon.
- I played some Dragon Quest 11, Demon Turf, and Atelier Sophie! Those games are all a blast.
- I got my usual cold brew.


----------



## skarmoury

Downloaded (Korean) Project Sekai today and got to talk with a lot of people in the tiering community, both on discord and twitter! I used to be really anxious talking with some of the more established members of the community since I wasn't always tiering events, but today I felt a little more confident after joining a littler krsekai discord server. One of them even went "o my god it's my twitter mutual skar hello" and I was like! You know me!! Hello!!! Idk that really made my day LOL. Another one of my twitter mutuals who I talked a bit with today added me to the game, and another said they'd support me if ever I would tier Pale Color on Krsekai. It makes me really happy because I felt a little more seen in the community than before, and it makes me more comfortable chatting people. c:


----------



## dizzy bone

I finally bought a printer/scanner for home use!! Been meaning to for a long time. I can finally scan in better versions of some of my traditional artworks I've done this year.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This was from yesterday/past few days, I just woke up so not too much to be happy about today JUST YET! owo


Picked up UtaPri again recently, there's a Sanrio collaboration going on right now and I REALLY wanted Natsuki's card with Wish-me-mell. And! I got him! He's so cute ;w; I love all of the cards, but I have a convention in Boston next week so I can't blow all my money ...
Listened to lots of UtaPri songs on Youtube.. They don't have them on Spotify (well, they do, but... they're all region-locked :^| )
Been listening to more Paul Simon recently and that always makes me happy. His music gives me what people call the 'zoomies', when dogs get excited, lol.
Started playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf once again. That makes me happy because it gave me so much serotonin when I was a lot younger, so I'm glad I can play it again ;w; 
Started packing for my trip to Boston on Sunday. I'm so excited to be on a plane again!! 
I bought a laptop for office purposes, which I shipped to my friends house in Boston. I've never taken a laptop through airport security, so I just had it shipped to her place. I also bought a cute little carrying case for it! :3 (Oh! The laptop is pink, btw :3)
My crush came to visit me last night before we both go on vacation to different places. He sprayed my favorite blanket with the cologne he wears so now it'll smell like him ;v; So when I miss him, I can just cuddle with the blanket and sorta have him there with me (in a way)!


----------



## TurnipBell20

I had a great week off from work, and I am looking forward to the next. Here’s what I did: 

- last Friday: went to a toy store with my cousin, bought Limited Edition Playmobil VW models
- Monday: spent the night with my cousin, playing Unravel 2 
- Tuesday: went downtown with my cousin and bought Unravel 2 to play it with my mom, also bought The Nanny (Season 1) on DVD 
- Wednesday: went swimming with my cousins
- Thursday: watched GNTM 

I also discovered Lizzie McGuire is available on Disney+, and binge-watched it. I enjoyed playing Kirby, Unravel 2 and Shift Happens with my mom the entire last week.


----------



## hakutaku

- I bought a cute uniqlo graphic t-shirt last night 

- today I went shopping for luggage! It's the first time I've ever actually bought my own luggage bags,, I got a really pretty green suitcase + a black ralph lauren carry-on bag, and my mum also bought me a grey belt bag which was really sweet of her

- we went out for a late lunch and I tried a s'mores muffin, it was *VERY* chocolate-y lmao 

- also got told I look like a 12 year old  I'm taking it as a compliment bc it means I'm not aging very much lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really happy today because I got so many happy birthdays — the most that I’ve ever gotten.  None of the people I hung out with personally messaged me but that was expected since I don’t think at this point we’re friends considering some things that happened between a mutual & me; I know at least three in my group of friends are still my friends still even without the happy bday (not bothered by it at all since two have a baby and also i understand it is hard to keep track of birthdays). But that is okay since I’ve made more friends here and on the discord server over the years (tbt) and recently (discord), all who’ve been so understanding and supportive even when I needed time away from here.  Thanks @Roxxy @xSuperMario64x @oak @Merielle @xara
@LittleMissPanda! I don’t honestly expect anyone to remember my bday since I have trouble with birthdays, but the fact that you all did seriously made my day . I’m really grateful and glad I met all of you and others here.  I hope that doesn’t sound weird since I know I don’t chat all the time or much anymore; still, I appreciate you all! I always enjoy reading your posts here in this thread especially and know you’re doing well ☺.

Edit: Thank you so much everyone else that posted on my wall.  You all are too kind . Seriously you all made my day.

My dad got me a gift card; I thought the gift from him would be whatever my mom gets for me but he ended up getting me something too. I still have to decide what i want from my mom; been waiting for news on preorders opening in the US for Fire Emblem Three Hopes.

Speaking of Three Hopes, so happy to hear  all the VOs. I missed hearing them all as their respective three houses characters so much. 

We had takeout food from my favorite Mexican restaurant for dinner and my mom ordered me two meals so I have leftovers . My mom also got me angel wings for my dessert; usually she makes me apple pie but this year i wanted angel wings .

@Roxxy  drew me an adorable picture of Punchy . I love it so much. I’d share but first I’d need to ask Roxxy if it is okay .

I got the chicken hat on Jewels and she was not cooperative for the picture.



Spoiler











The Spanky picture was from a few days ago; I thought I’d share it for the little blep .

Been enjoying all the kitty pictures on my twitter feed. My feed has been full of kitty pictures since I followed some accounts that just post cat pictures; they make me so happy :3.

Things with my dad hasn’t been great lately but today has gone without any incident .


----------



## Midoriya

- I checked the ph levels on the pool, cleaned debris out of it, turned the cleaner on, and started filling it with water.  I have to say, never in my life have I known how to clean a pool before, but now I do!  

- I've been taking care of all three of the kitties, Lulu, Maybellene, and Pippi, and when I came back inside they were all standing next to each other waiting for me to love on them.  It was very cute.  

- My partner helped me feel better, always listens, and is always my rock.   

- I have plans today and tomorrow!  Tonight I'm going to dinner with a family friend that knew my mom, and tomorrow I'm going to a celebration for my best friend's birthday.  It'll be nice to get out of the house for awhile.  It definitely beats being cooped up here all alone over the weekend.


----------



## Stella-Io

One of my fav dogs at work gave me a kiss today, he doesn't give kisses often, almost rarely, but it seems like he's been giving them to me more often

Also ice cream cake in the morning lol

Even thou work was short staffed it wasn't super busy/stressy like it usually is, I made it out a little early and wasn't exhausted after

My boss' dog BOLTED at me when he saw I was leaving for lunch break, so I took him with me. He's so sweet and precious


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I still have tomorrow off too.
- The weather was still sunny and warm most of the day.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch today.
- I got to watch the new episode of Spy x Family and another episode of Moriarty the Patriot. I'm enjoying them both.
- I'm looking forward to reading more tonight. I'm almost halfway through my book.


----------



## vinnie

LadyDestani said:


> - I got to watch the new episode of Spy x Family and another episode of Moriarty the Patriot. I'm enjoying them both.


I just started watching Spy x Family!! It's very good so far, though I've only seen one episode!

I participated in a fundraiser to help my school's band! We played a couple of stand tunes outside Walmart from marching season. I had lost all my music for it, but I still had them memorized. The school doesn't fund anything for us. I guess they don't think the band is too important or something, which sucks.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm just posting here what happened both yesterday and today!

*May 20, 2022*

I played Metroid Dread even though I beat the game. I actually started a new game a few days ago with my main goal of trying to finish it as quickly as possible. Apparently, there are a couple of powerups you can get earlier than usual, and was able to acquire them! In fact, the devs knew that this was possible and allowed players to instakill a certain boss!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I spotted a *sixth-generation Honda Accord*. Shellzilla, what's so special about it? Well, it's nothing much to look at... Until you see its *taillights*. It bears a similar appearance to the *taillights of the first-generation Honda NSX* which is pretty cool I must say. Man, Honda should sue Honda for copying their designs (this is obviously a joke lol). Another car I spotted was *Nissan 300ZX*! I actually saw this car already last year from a far distance, so seeing it again pretty much confirms my sighting. The people inside the 300ZX looked like they were having a good time!
I, my sister, and mother got some frozen yogurt from Menchies! The flavours I got were Blueberry Cheesecake, Mango Sorbet, and *Nutella*. Yes, they actually had a Nutella flavoured frozen yogurt lol. I even chucked some marshmallows, blueberries, and a bit of chocolate syrup for good measure. It's another one of those things I haven't eaten for a very long time, so it's a nice treat! And it was on a hot day too making it even more enjoyable. I felt like I had a Zelda BotW moment consuming something cold and not sweating in the heat for a few minutes haha.
I completed a drawing for my art project! It's not a part of my checklist so technically speaking, I made zero progress lol. But it doesn't matter anyway, because it's actually multiple pieces in one that'll be split up eventually. More artistic stuff!
*May 21, 2022*

I did a bit of laundry today.
I played Metroid Dread and continued to speed through the game. EMMIs still scare me a little bit, but not as much compared to the first playthrough. Observing the red blinking on the map really helped reduce the number of times being detected by them (keep that tip in mind if you plan to play the game in the future).
I played Gran Turismo 7 and won a race that was wet all the way through. I was struggling very badly at the beginning and stayed in last place for at least a couple of laps. After turning up the traction control a tiny bit to minimize wheelspin, I was able to move up the field little by little as the race went on. When it stopped raining with a few laps to go, a dry line was starting to form which gave me a little more grip (but still pretty wet not to warrant a change to racing tires). Combined with the low IQ pitstops from the AI and turning traction control off again, I ended up winning even though I spun out on the final lap with a few corners to go. If they didn't pit, I would've lost!
I made another progress in my art project. Despite starting in the evening, I ended up getting a lot of it done and will start the outlines tomorrow!
Thank you for reading my 987th text-heavy post in this thread.


----------



## deana

I had a successful day of completing chores around the house and running errands. Then as a nice reward for myself I picked up a pizza for dinner  I still have a bunch of leftovers too which means more easy meals for me!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to sleep comfortably last night with just two pillows instead of three!!  I've been getting frustrated with the lingering symptoms of this cold and I _really_ just want to get back to my normal routine already, so any little indication that I'm making progress is really exciting for me right now. ;v; Hopefully soon I can go back to my regular pillow.
☾ I played Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a couple hours today!  I completed a few more requests, made some good progress on research, and caught a few more Alphas too.
☾ I was also able to get the remaining ACNH NSO icon elements for May!  
☾ Wound down this evening with some more Style Savvy: Styling Star and unlocked the hairdresser!


----------



## Sophie23

1. I made my own Signature on here and I love it! 

2. I finally restarted on acnh and I’ve found a perfect map for my new Island Buttercup


----------



## TheDuke55

@Sophie23 It looks great! Nice work!

I got Tropical Freeze for free. Work gave me these special points. I couldn't find anything on their site that I could afford and a lot of the games were kind of iffy, but I've never played this Donkey Kong game, so it will be fun to try it!

My asparagus plants are sprouting tall thin baby stalks. It's kind of cute lol.


----------



## vinnie

Rosie brought up two more of her kittens. There are three in total (so far). I've named the blackish-brown one Sniper, after Sniper Mask. My mother named the orange girl Clementine. And of course, we have Chester. I'm really happy that they aren't too scared of me and let me pet them.


----------



## Mr_Persona

unlocked every main thing in New Horizons and I just started 3 days ago. Still disappointed how we don't get more upgrades for Nook's store. Now it's time to do the side stuff and actually start building an island that i like.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ The only good thing about today is that I was having a slightly ****ty day and my favorite person bought me Chinese food and brought it back to my work when I was having a bad day and I love this girl. She calls me Blue Streak and she wrote it on the box if you look closely.


Spoiler


----------



## oak

My partner got the new job which he had an interview for last week. Now he can quit his current job where his manager talks transphobic crap behind his back and move on to a better place. At his new job the interviewer was wearing a "they/them" pronoun pin so we had a good feeling about it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> snip


I hope your day gets better if not today, tomorrow . I’m happy that you had at least one good thing happen; that was so thoughtful and kind of her .

I received a really kind message from @TheDuke55 and a snow bunny ! I’m super touched and at a loss of words because I was not expecting it at all. The thought behind it and the message made me really happy too since I’m sure they had their own things to worry about yet they still chose to reach out to me. Thanks Duke!  Sorry if this sounded weird; I have trouble articulating my thoughts. If you aren’t comfortable with this being public, I can remove too. I just wanted to thank you again since I really did not expect even a message. 

My dad will be going with my mom to visit my sister and look at houses ( they don’t find one). Peace & quiet  and no more walking on eggshells for the short time.

Just feeling pretty good today . 

Earlier Spanky kept waking me up to give me kisses ; I love her so much.


----------



## TheDuke55

Sorry to hear about your rough day @Croconaw but dang that meal looks really good! It's always nice to get a pleasant surprise like that.

@Dunquixote You're fine and your post is good. You articulated it very well! Just wanted to do something nice. Take care and have a nice evening with what is left of your birthday weekend!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some decent sleep last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- My dog got really playful again this morning when I woke up.
- I didn't have to work today.
- The weather was nice and warm this afternoon. The storm didn't roll in until after I was done walking my dog.
- My dog spent some time laying with me on the couch.
- I fulfilled my craving and had an Oreo Cone for dessert this evening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ got to visit my brother today. he seems to be his normal self now so I'm hoping he will be released tomorrow. I won't stop worrying until I know he's home and safe, though I know he's safe where he is right now. I just really miss him and I wish I could go visit him at his apartment. I know he shouldn't go until he's ready but I'm hoping things go back to normal soon.
★ with that I also got to meet a friend of his (and his wife and kid) and they seem like really great people. they're kinda the opposite of my parents, my parents are really conservative and uptight and my bro's friend are really liberal and chill and laidback. wouldn't mind hanging out w them sometime.
★ I finally have a chance to watch Poofesure's new video 
★ got a ton more cleaning done today, and we got a couch moved out of the basement into the living room. it's not the prettiest couch but hey it's so nice to finally have a live-able living room again!!
★ yesterday my dad finally replaced the toilet and tap in my bathroom, feels so nice to finally have my very own bathroom that I don't have to share  (though if my mom wanted to use it I wouldn't say no)
★ talked to the manager at my potential job yesterday and they're still interviewing people but they have me on file so I know they're still very much considering me ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems

_May 22nd, 2022_​
I flew into Boston this morning! Very early flight, but I had such a nice flight c: I played Animal Crossing: Wild World most of the way there.
I got my laptop once I got settled in to my friends house! I had my laptop shipped to her place because I didn't think it'd get to my house in time by the time I left for my trip ;w;
Went to one of my favorite restaurants (probably only in the state of Massachusetts + New Hampshire), called The Ninety-Nine. I love it ;v; I got stuffed shrimp with corn and broccoli! So delicious.
I went to CVS to buy some foundation for my Mitsuri cosplay, as I forgot to bring my makeup with me... and some other things (toothbrush, razor, etc). I love shopping T^T Even if it's for necessities. 
Tried on my Mitsuri cosplay once I got everything assembled! I look so good, just gotta style the wig and figure out a makeup look. ;;
Going to the beach tomorrow! I'm so excited to take the T/train/subway again! I love the T ;v;
Tried the new Summer Redbull! It's surprisingly really good!!!
Took a nap! It was much needed, as I only really got two hours of sleep today. >w>
and to finish it off... I got to try a new alcoholic beverage :0 It was a little too strong for me, and it made me really tipsy bc I drank it on an empty stomach xwx It was still good though!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's another good day for me today. 

I got to watch the Formula 1 2022 Spanish Grand Prix! It was fairly eventful with Max Verstappen and George Russell duking it out against each other for some laps. Though, I felt bad for Charles Leclerc not finishing the race due to a mechanical issue through no fault of his own. And he was leading the race comfortably. Oof. I'm just glad it wasn't a boring race, and I hope Leclerc bounces back again very soon.
I cooked some food with my mother today. It tasted delicious!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and went on a small cruise around a track for a change of pace. I turned off the HUD and went into first-person view for the immersion.
I finished an art piece as a part of my art project, finishing the outlines, colouring, and shading in one sitting! I also finished another piece, but it wasn't without any technical difficulties. It took me quite a while to figure out some problems to the point it almost made me want to eat a shoe. Thankfully, I was able to resolve everything in the end and will keep some things in mind for my other art pieces going forward to avoid headaches haha.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I caught up on One Piece today!  We missed last week's episode because my mom and I were both still so sick and didn't feel up to anything.  It was nice getting to watch two episodes back-to-back again though!
☾ Played Style Savvy: Styling Star some more this evening, and unlocked the beautician's! 
☾ I was finally able to track down some rare artwork of one of my faves that I _knew_ existed, but couldn't find anywhere for the life of me. ;v; The hunt for a higher res version will continue, but I'm honestly kind of glad that it's real and I didn't just dream it lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't know what it is about this place, but I can't seem to leave.  I was on the verge of leaving for awhile and someone taught me a very valuable lesson... one that I had almost completely forgotten.  Geez, what a drag.  Looks like I'm going to be on TBT for even longer.  I love you guys.  

I also had a great weekend with friends.


----------



## meo

Got a substantial pay increase
Doggo has been under the weather but seems back to same spirits today which is reassuring (though still have vet appt lined up later this week)
It's raining
Happy to be off work
Have all the components for the father's day gift I'm working on
Little guy is moving around like usual which is also reassuring since I'm on watch for an early induction


----------



## Autumn247

I've been exercising!  Been doing 45 minutes on the treadmill, weight exercises, and resistance band exercises every day  So proud of myself.  Plus I've been eating healthy
From working out I've been gaining some muscle in my arms, which makes me really happy because they've been very weak and not developed at all 
I've gotten myself onto a great sleep schedule. I'm asleep by 10pm every night and up by 5am every day.
Went to the grocery store today and managed to get everything on my list, have some good food in the house now
Have been keeping on top of cleaning my apartment
Got everything I needed to get done today done already so I have the rest of the day to do whatever I want
My kitties are so sweet 
About to relax with a cup of coffee and some Stardew Valley 
Tomorrow my apartment building is having food and games to celebrate memorial day, so I'm looking forward to that (we're celebrating early because the apartment manager won't be here on the actual day of and isn't here on weekends)
Talked to my sister on the phone yesterday, was nice to hear from her!


----------



## Midoriya

Autumn247 said:


> I've been exercising!  Been doing 45 minutes on the treadmill, weight exercises, and resistance band exercises every day  So proud of myself.  Plus I've been eating healthy
> From working out I've been gaining some muscle in my arms, which makes me really happy because they've been very weak and not developed at all
> I've gotten myself onto a great sleep schedule. I'm asleep by 10pm every night and up by 5am every day.



Hey, that's great!  It sounds like you've been taking good care of yourself.


----------



## Mairmalade

Busy weekend! Few things I'm happy about today (and the past couple of days):

- Finished putting new mulch in my parents' wrap-around garden (my mom tries to do this herself every year but ends up hurting herself - wanted to get ahead of that this year)

- Went to the beach with friends

- Enjoyed a nice BBQ with friends & went to get ice cream after

- Finished my recent book, _The Guest List_

- Found and started a new book, _The Salt Road_

- Finished writing a letter for my partner's birthday that I'm looking forward to him receiving

- Saw newly-hatched gosling on a local walking trail (I took a video so no pics, unfortunately!)

- Had fun playing Mario Kart 8 yesterday with fellow TBTers and getting (sometimes) crushed online

- Watched a great movie with my partner, _Everything Everywhere All at Once_

- Sold a game I had been wanting to sell (and thankfully to someone whose son had been eagerly wanting to play it!)

- Spent some time applying to a few more organizations

- Finished a few loads of laundry

- Made plans for lunch and a shopping trip later this week

- Continuing to make progress with learning Japanese (week three!)

*edit:* I lied, here's an action shot of the geese and one of the littles:


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through a difficult day of work and accomplished my main goal despite many setbacks.
- I snuggled with my husband and my dog this evening.
- The biopsy results came back for my mom's cat and she does not have cancer!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm very happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning beat the Florida Panthers 2-0 today to sweep them and move on! Definitely didn't expect this going into the series, but it feels really good that they crushed their main rival like this. One step closer to a three-peat!


----------



## Midoriya

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm very happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning beat the Florida Panthers 2-0 today to sweep them and move on! Definitely didn't expect this going into the series, but it feels really good that they crushed their main rival like this. One step closer to a three-peat!



me just a second ago:

"Oh, my dude Kilza posted in the happy thread.  Alright, I think I know what this may be about."

**Googles the NHL*

*proceeds to wave my fist in the air while screaming yes**

Congrats!!


----------



## Midoriya

Yoooooo, first post of the day.  

- My family is back home.

- It's nice outside.

- Glad to be getting more work done.

- My partner has been sweet.

- The kitties have been sweet.

- It's a Tuesday!  My favorite day of the week.

- I'm just in a good mood today!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

More of the books I ordered from Amazon came today. 

Bought all of the Star Wars: Jedi Apprentice series. Love the relationship between Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan so that series is perfect.


----------



## xara

it’s been a bit, ya’ll. i haven’t posted this past week as i’ve honestly been really struggling and uh, challenging some unpleasant thoughts (ya know, the usual lol). i posted about this on my profile already, but i’m gonna be taking a step back from tbt for a while. idk for how long, but i’ll definitely still check in at least a couple times a day! i wanted to post about all the _good_ things about this past week before i left, though. :’) ily all, see ya’ll later. 

*tuesday (05/17)*
♡ went to both of my classes and answered a question correctly out loud in one of them!
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ got high.
♡ a situation i’ve been really anxious about regarding school was finally resolved, and actually in my favour as well!! as i predicted, both my current and former guidance counsellors got back to me too late, but as i emailed my current gc about this issue last week (and prior to the deadline), he says he’ll talk to the admin about it and sent me the form i needed!! i’ve yet to hear back from him about anything further, but i think things might actually be okay!  what a weight off my shoulders haha.
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ tidied up my room.

*wednesday (05/18)*
♡ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
♡ went to one of my classes (i skipped the other as my usual teacher wasn’t going to be there) and had a relatively calm, decent day.
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ tidied up my room.
♡ impulsively went with my mom to help transport an injured squirrel from our city’s animal shelter to an animal rescue centre in a different city. neither of us have ever done something like this before, and it was... quite an experience lol. the squirrel was in what i’m calling a “dessert takeout box”, so i couldn’t see him/her, and the ride was a challenge as it took almost 2 hours to get there and was in an area my mother’s never been to before. stuff like that tends to make her freak out (which she obviously couldn’t do since we had an injured squirrel with us), but she actually managed to keep her cool for the most part, and we found our destination without too much trouble. never did get to see the squirrel, but the animal rescue centre was housing two donkeys and two chickens!! the lighter donkey owns my entire heart; they’re so precious, and they even sniffed my hand!!  we also saw a heron on our drive home as well. on the way back we stopped by booster juice for a smoothie and subway for dinner, and picked up some, uh...  as well. 


Spoiler: ma kept trying to name ‘em eeyore












♡ got high.
♡ my living room finally has air conditioning!!

*thursday (05/19)*
♡ cuddled with alize. <3
♡ got high.
♡ discovered a few new favourite videos.
♡ read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
♡ my mom bought and gave me this weird squishy dinosaur toy from the dollar store for some reason. it’s so squishy that it’s moldable, and i had a ridiculous amount of fun molding the dinosaur into all sorts of weird shapes lmao. i’m such a child. 

*friday (05/20)*
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.
♡ got high.
♡ tried store-bought red velvet cake pops and nutella b-ready wafers for the first time! the cake pops weren’t the greatest tbh (the chocolate coating kinda tasted like soap, and the cake didn’t really taste like anything at all lol), but the wafers were quite tasty!! i would definitely get them again. :’D my mom was also kind enough to get me some chocolate milk while she was out.


Spoiler: bonus alize pic



we didn’t get a chance to cuddle today, but look at herrrr. 






*saturday (05/21)*
♡ got high.
♡ did some self-care.
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok.
♡ tidied up my room a bit.
♡ @Beanz was kind enough to sketch my acnh island rep for me, and it turned out adorably!!! i can’t believe how talented this community is oml.  thank you so much again!


Spoiler: cute cute cute <3











Spoiler: bonus alize pic #2



look at this sweet little baby. <3






*sunday (05/22)*
♡ got high.
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok and watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
♡ did some more self-care.
♡ my mom went out and got some stuff that i needed before the stores closed. <3
♡tidied up my room.

*yesterday (05/23)*
♡ cuddled with alize. 
♡ attempted to finally go to canada’s wonderland with my mom today, and it... absolutely did not go well lol. i’m so out of shape that i didn’t even make it to the _actual_ park, only the parking lot, and turns out my shoes are much more unsuitable for me than i thought. the heel just makes my ankles burn way too much after only taking a few steps, and one of my toes kept rubbing up against the inside to the point that it started bleeding. :/ the day wasn’t a _total_ bust, though. we went to the mall across the street and found a new pair of shoes for me that i like and that fit much better. i also got a red velvet milkshake that was quite good, and a cobra squishmallow named hectico!!


Spoiler: what a day














♡ got high.
♡ discovered a new favourite tiktok and watched a tiktok that made me laugh.
♡ my lovely friend @Rairu sent me a plate armor diy in acnh!! thanks again, friend!
♡ wrote something for the first time in a while!! it’s not my best work, and it definitely sounded a lot better in my head haha, but i’m proud of myself and feel good about writing regardless!
♡ tried kfc’s s’mores brownie for the first time!! the marshmallows were a lot gooier than i was expecting and weren’t stale or hard at all, and the overall brownie was pretty tasty! i’ve definitely had better, but i wouldn’t be opposed to eating it again. :’)


----------



## Alienfish

Got my two 60s dresses in the mail! That yellow 70s suit still seems lost in space, but hopefully it will come ... one day!

Signed the contract for a permanent employment at my current workplace. Still feeling bit unprepared with all things that comes with it, but I like my tasks and hopefully stuff won't be too hard! 

Sorted out a thing with a co-worker as well (and my boss cause had some ideas that doesn't really work with us lol) so I feel good about that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

our living room is actually liveable again and I'm so excited to be able to sit on the couch and watch TV in a nice clean room with a brand new floor 

there's still a lot of cleaning to do over the next few days but the progress we've made on this house is astounding and I couldn't be happier!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2022

also I'm eating cherry jello and it's really tasty


----------



## Dunquixote

Today hasn’t been great but still had some good things happen.

I got the okay to order the Plague Doctor Squishable as part of my birthday present. . The Squishables are having a sale (it was a 26 hour sale) for their anniversary, so it was half off.  Been wanting it since they first released them. 



Spoiler








Spanky loves giving me kisses ; some days she wakes me up licking my face lol. She also loves to plop at my feet .

Been depressed since last night since my mom told me they put a bid on a house, but my kitties are helping me cope as best as I can. Kitties are way too good to me .

Another game that I play is having a persona 5 collab soon; it actually kinda depresses me since i have no crystals since they don’t give daily crystals or gems like optc, but perfect time for me to make a new account since my luck has been terrible overall for two years, so this may turn out okay even if not on my original account (i should have rerolled during attack on titan collab; need levi so badly).I need them all especially morgana ; i love how it shows their all out attack artwork (morgana’s is my favorite). 

Been finding a lot of cute kitty pictures on twitter . Kitty pictures and art make my day.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I'm happy about the fact that I don't seem to have caught covid o.o 

Over the weekend I went to a friends party, and it turns out that someone there was covid positive. But I have no symptoms so I think I dodged a bullet. Phew. 

I'm also happy about the fact that it's a sunny day today because it's been raining for days here.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

i feel less mentally insane! and my parents stopped fighting... for now!


oh yea and i can do ponymotes. pretty fun to mess round with


----------



## HappyTails

Our family's catering business had the opportunity to pitch to be a potential vender in one of the sports stadiums out here, it went really well since word is already getting out about how good our food is. So I'm happy about that. This is my dad's dream and I'm so happy to see it coming true for him.


----------



## _Rainy_

I took Bakubun in to get his yearly check up and to check out his foot because his dew claw looked sideways. I was a little worried something bad happened to it, but the vet said that it must just be a thing he was born with and that his foot is not hurt. He also got a clean bill of health and now weighs about 3 pounds he's still a little guy. I also took in a Betta fish and got him a much bigger tank to live in with plants. It's going to be hassle having to do daily water changes because the tank isn't cycled, but it makes me happy to see him in a much better place one with a filter and heater. I busted out my plant grow light and I'm exited to fill it with more plants and things for him so he can live his best life because I think he deserves it after living in a 2 gallon tank with a mirror on the back of it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

TODAY WAS AMAZING!

My parents went to the grocery store today and bought me some stuff! I got some M&M cookies and because of @LittleMissPanda's recommendation I tried fruit snacks for the first time in forever! THEY WERE SO GOOD AND YUMMY 
I played some more New Leaf and did some Beetle hunting just now and got 200K extra!!!!!!
I called my Nanna & PoPo and they are doing great!
I colored some more in my coloring book and made a delectable looking Cupcake!
I ate some fresh fruit today!
I got to visit the pool today and it was lots of fun! We also got a Pineapple floaty thingie and its super squishy!

In the end I had tons of fun and I am going to relax and sleep the rest of this amazing day! I hope you had a happy day too!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I survived another difficult day of work and completed an hour long required security awareness course that I've been stressing over (just hard to find that much time during my work day).
- I'm going into the office tomorrow and they are providing pizza for lunch.
- I get to leave work early for a massage therapy appointment.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- I watched another episode of Moriarty the Patriot. I'm loving that show!
- I get to read more of my book later tonight.
- I took a hot shower and put on some comfy warmer pajamas since the temperature dropped again.


----------



## Foreverfox

@Venti  STAYIN ALIVEE!!! Mavs were on fire tonight!!  how bout that leak though?


----------



## Neb

I took my puppy on his first hike/walk today! We went to a flat hiking trail just out of town. He got tired after one and a half miles, so we turned around.


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> @Venti  STAYIN ALIVEE!!! Mavs were on fire tonight!!  how bout that leak though?



Yeah, it wasn't just raining outside the building, it was raining inside the building too!  Raining 3's!!  

They probably won't win the series, but at least they didn't get swept.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I worked a few extra hours over the past few days so my paycheck should be booming.
⟡ That food my favorite person surprised me with when I was having a bad day was delicious, and it made my day because I wasn’t expecting it. Her writing my nickname on the box was a nice touch. <3


Spoiler: Chinese food









⟡ I had a chance to play some video games after work!



Venti said:


> They probably won't win the series, but at least they didn't get swept.


I don’t know the first thing about basketball, but I do know the Warriors have previously blown a 3-1 series lead. Anything could happen.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm still not at 100%, but I'm finally starting to get back into the swing of things again!  I've been missing my normal routine, so I'm happy to be getting back to it finally.
☾ I usually buy one or two more new Alpacassos for my collection around this time of year, so I did that today to boost my spirits a little! I should be getting the blue Sherbet Kids Alpacasso and the beige Pirate Baby Alpacasso, and I'm super excited. 


Spoiler: pics!













 << the smaller size version though!


☾ Played DQVIII for a while today!  Mainly just a lot of equipment upgrading, alchemy, and grinding for gold, but I'm really happy with the party's current gear now.
☾ I was also able to get a smidgen of reading done!
☾ As I was typing this, my tuxedo cat just left a brand-new sponge for me under my door.  I'll, uh, treasure this... gift?


----------



## WhiteLily210

My mom randomly found a unwanted bugle just as I missed playing an instrument when I was in high school.
Now I gotta learn how to play it.

Bugles look like keyless trumpets often used in the military or Boy Scouts


----------



## Midoriya

- After raining the past couple days, it's sunny and beautiful outside!  I can even hear the birds chirping.

- I talked to my boss and coworkers and they're going to give me more stuff to do.  I'm relieved, because I was worried about it for awhile.

- My Genshin Impact Discord server leveled up again finally and is a lot more active now, and has also been rebranded.  Very happy about that.

- I can't stop doting on and loving on my partner.  I can never get enough of her.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am feeling a bit down, but I have some exciting news . I won an Ace figure from a gacha game that I play! I can’t believe I won!  Ace is one of my favorite One Piece characters too! I will post a picture when I get it! I hope it doesn’t get damaged in the mail.


----------



## Foreverfox

We've gone a walk 3 days in a row and it's been so nice. Our flowers are also blooming and they look and smell soo pretty! 



Spoiler: flowers


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a quick minute since I've last posted in this thread, so here's a list of stuff that happened over the past few days and today!

I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister! The weather was pretty nice too with temperatures not being too hot or too cold. At one point, we saw five baby geese walking with their parents in a parking lot and it was so cute.  We eventually went to a mall to look at some stuff and eat a couple of pastries!
*Feel free to skip this point.* During the stroll, there was this old car that caught my eye. Thankfully, this was in a neighborhood so I drove closer and stopped to take a better look. I only saw its back that says 'Figaro'. In fact, there were two of them parked beside each other! Looking it up once I got home, turns out it's a *Nissan Figaro*! Later on, I spotted a *Ferrari F430* which made me pleasantly surprised. On a separate day, while I was going for a walk, I spotted a *Hyundai Tiburon GT* not long after I left the house! The person driving it looked at me as I was looking lol. There were other interesting cars I spotted, but they've already been mentioned previously.
Over the past few days, I'm _still_ making progress on my art project. While my rate of completion has slowed down significantly, getting one step closer is satisfying.
I played a bit of GT Sport to complete a race since I still have a few that haven't been finished. There's probably four more races to go.
I played Gran Turismo 7 to do time trials in various cars and completed a couple of circuit experiences that were tough to gold. I totally didn't suffer in pain when I missed one of the gold times by 2 thousandths of a second lol. Later on, I did a few custom races and used a variety of cars to cause traffic at the start of the race. This is because I put the slower ones out front while the quicker ones started in the back. It's hilarious!



Spoiler: 20 cars in one picture



From first to last, here are the cars in order. Underlined names indicate I have seen them in real life or at least bear similarities in appearance. 

*1966 Volkswagen 1200* (better known as the Beetle. Blathers is not impressed lol) 
*2018 Ford Focus RS* 
*1983 Volkswagen Golf I GTI* 
*2002 Daihatsu Copen*
*1971 Nissan Fairlady 240ZG*
*2004 DMC Delorean S2* (you may recognize it from Back to the Future)
*2015 Mercedes-AMG GT S*
*2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro*
*1968 Fiat 500 F* (Kirby is still running free *sigh*)
*2000 Toyota Sprinter Trueno GT-Apex [AE86 Shuichi Shigeno Version] *(you may recognize this car if you know Initial D)
*2000 TVR Tuscan Speed 6*
*2020 Honda Civic Type R FK8*
*2022 Genesis G70*
*2020 Toyota GR Supra*
*1969 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray C3*
*2017 Nissan GT-R*
*2012 Ferrari F12 Berlinetta*
*1970 Plymouth SuperBird*
*2016 BAC Mono*
*1970 Dodge Challenger R/T.*


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office today and got to chat with some coworkers I haven't seen in years.
- We got a respite from the rain today and the sun even came out briefly.
- I was able to take a walk outside on my morning break.
- I was treated to free pizza for lunch.
- I got to leave work early and had a good session with my massage therapist.
- It's a tiny thing to be happy about, but I stopped at the store on the way home to pick up a replacement light bulb for the bathroom so I can see in there again. It blew out a few days ago.
- My dog was so happy to see me when I got home and he laid in my lap and snuggled with me this evening.
- I'm half-way through the work week and I have a long weekend coming up.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- the sun's out today!  (it's been rainy/cloudy for the past three-ish weeks)
- gave my running shoes a good wash after I got them super muddy yesterday. Now they almost look brand new.. almost
- talked to my mom, she might call me back again later today
- gonna do some painting today
- as always, excited about dinner


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play a little bit of Style Savvy: Styling Star today!  I was about ready to fight Alina over her _incredibly_ vague bag request, but I finally managed to sort it out, ahaha. 
☾ Watched a couple more episodes of Spy x Family!  We started it right before getting really sick, so I'm glad to get back to it again.  Yor is definitely my favorite character, I love her omg
☾ Pre-orders finally opened for a game I've been waiting on!


----------



## BrokenSanity

*Tuesday(May 24th)*
- I went to my BFF's house and we got a lot of progress done on my projects
- I had the best pizza I've ever had, it was super fat cheesy pizza 
- I got past the part of my game I was stuck at for a while
- Been a while since I went on my Pinterest account last so I went on and I found some cute LBGTQ stuff for pride month, I'm making boards for pride month I already made a Aroace, Non-binary and Agender one for myself because those are my sexualities and gender identities now I'm making other ones for as many gender identities and sexualities as I can


Spoiler: This was my favorite one I found I love these pride donuts!








*Wednesday(May 25)*
- It was nice and sunny outside so I went to go exercise 
- I got more progress into my game I think I'm almost finished
- I'm continuing working on my pride boards on Pinterest


----------



## hakutaku

- I bought some clothes I'd been wanting to buy for a while last night, they should arrive in the next couple of days! I wanted to get them because I've got some vacations coming up and they're mostly summery clothes

- I got a late birthday card from my grandma through the post today

- My mum and I made some plans to have a nice day out together, get our hair done and go shopping in the city next week


----------



## Autumn247

I played ACNH for a couple hours today 
I took a nice nap 
I called the tattoo place near here to find out the price for a nose piercing, and it's a reasonable price so I'm going to get my nose pierced for my birthday next Saturday, super excited
My apartment building had a cookout the other day, it was fun and the food was really good
Watched a couple episodes of Pokémon
Had a good appointment with my psychiatrist yesterday, she said she's proud of the progress I'm making 
My requests are in at the library so I'm gonna go pick them up tomorrow
I can't get over how much I love my cats, they're the best little kitties, they're so sweet, amazing little friends.  I love when they greet me when I get home from somewhere, they're so excited to see me, it makes me feel good


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I was really tired this morning so I opted not to go into the office and get an extra 30 minutes of sleep. I'm glad that I get to make those kinds of decisions now and do whatever suits me best.
- My dog seemed really happy that I stayed home today. He trotted ahead of me towards my home office this morning.
- I got a head start on some work for next week since it'll be a super short week for me. I only have to work 3 days!
- I didn't get too stressed about work today and actually had a couple of calm hours in the afternoon.
- It was cloudy and cool but it didn't rain today.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch again this evening.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I get to leave work early for a chiropractor appointment.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found quite a lot of new artwork of several of my favorite characters!  Both official art and some really nicely-done fanart too.
☾ The last part of Shaman King came out on Netflix!!!  I'm trying to make this set of episodes last a _little_ longer, but I still watched four today. 
☾ I played a little more Style Savvy: Styling Star, and also made some more progress in DQVIII!  
☾ I'm going to wind down with some reading for a bit before calling it a night.


----------



## tessa grace

I've decided to start working out again, but instead of overwhelming myself like I did last time, I'm setting a goal to work out one day, eat healthy the next, go for a walk one day, and yoga on another. It's all part of a journey to build a better relationship with my body and food, and I think that having variety and only doing things once a week is a great start! Today's workout was hard but I feel energized and motivated! I hope this is the start of an active summer 

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2022

P.S, I recently found out that Togashi may be bringing HunterxHunter's manga back from a 4 year hiatus! This is such great news and I hope his health is well!


----------



## BrokenSanity

*May 26th*
- I washed my bed sheets
- I scrubbed my bed, my ladder(I have a bunkbed) and my desk and removed the dust and grim from them
- I got the underneath of my mattress vacuumed 
- I took a nice shower
- I had a grill cheese sandwich
- My mom made me one of my favorite smoothie flavors it tastes like chocolate and banana
- I got more progress into my game


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I received a few Pokémon eggs from my favorite person.
⟡ I got great sleep over the past few days.
⟡ I’m excited for my upcoming trip to Vegas in two weeks.


----------



## tessa grace

My makeup looks banger this morning, I would share a picture but privacy hehe


----------



## Sophie23

I got to play some animal crossing today


----------



## Franny

its payday (fellas) !!!!!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

i connected all of this
(full pic of mountain action canyon set the one on left)



it was fun but some engines cant run on all of it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today is the first day in over a week that I actually don't have to clean anything and it feels so nice!! 
there are obv still things that need to be thrown out in the dumpster before w have to return it next week but I love being able to just sit at my desk and watch tv and relax for once! I haven't been able to draw anything for almost 2 weeks so now I'm back working on more drawings and I'm really excited about them!!

also love when people share their interests with me, seeing them happy always makes me happy too


----------



## Franny

double post: was able to leave work early for the holiday weekend and found out I have Monday off 

Long weekend !!!!


----------



## Bluebellie

I found some nice things at GoodWill to decorate my new house with.



Spoiler








I suppose I do have a particular style.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got paid today.

- My partner was sweet to me.

- I have Monday off and having a party that day.

- Listening to relaxing music while working.


----------



## Chris

This is going to be a week summary because I've been a little absent lately:


I had surgery on Monday, it went smoothly, and then I had the stitches removed this morning and the nurse said it looks to be healing well with no signs of infection. It's the first time I've had a proper operation like that and so I've just babied the wound like a healing tattoo and my method appears to be working.
Rediscovered a love of sea shanties and traditional music from my home country. I was dragged up by British sailors (might explain a lot about my manner ) rather than in your standard family unit so it puts me in my happy place. 
Despite severe anxiety in public speaking settings, I gave two presentations this week discussing the outline for and relevance of the lab work I'm carrying out over the next few months (I work with parasites and tax-payers fund our teams research) and after the second I was complimented on how I delivered and structured the content. I had one objective with these talks - and I met it.
I saw my girlfriend on Wednesday. I was in a meeting at the time we agreed to meet, got to the pub late, and she was already there with a glass of wine ordered for me. She's having a hectic week at work and she told me the next day it had really helped her to destress with me that night even if we had to deal with a homophobic couple at the adjacent table and apparently scared them off - sorry not sorry! I'm showing her around my hometown tomorrow as per her request and it's going to be so fun. 
Got the platinum trophy in _Planet Coaster_ on PS5 last night! 
Managed to pick up both _Two Point Hospital _and _Cities: Skylines_ on sale for £20 this week on PlayStation. They are two of the games I miss most from when I had a computer so I'm looking forward to playing them again.
I've gotten back into _FFXIV_ after my Dad treated me to the collectors edition of the _Endwalker_ expansion license (we run dailies together when we're both active, but I've not been able to (a) afford it or (b) had time to play much lately). I also decided to fork over the £5.75 to overhaul my character because they've released the male Viera since I last played (image in the spoiler below). I was playing a female character up until now but fancied a change. I imagine him coming across as cocky, a little slow, and youthful. My main jobs are bard and dancer when not my dad's personal healer and they actually feel more fitting for him than the old design. I've also kept his former name (Merle) because I'm not sure if/what I want to change it to yet.



Spoiler: Merle.





 





I managed to get my favourite wine on sale today. Quiet night in planned in with that and video games. Not too much though - plans tomorrow!


----------



## amemome

Small, but I'm just happy it's Friday and I don't have to work on Monday! Only a couple more hours of work to go until I get to enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Secretly went on my sister's 3ds to check her town and last time she played was 3 years ago in August. Checked to see if anyone left and nope she still has all her villagers, i guess her town is very pretty enough that no one wants to leave!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

took my mom to the doctor's office and while we were there I weighed myself, I'm still maintaining my weight so I'm very happy about that  would still like to try and drop some more, particularly in my hips, but I'm much happier now than I was before I lost weight.

also despite having a mild headache I'm happy that I can spend the evening drawing and hanging out with the doggo and cats 

edit: also I've been watching my sunflowers grow the last week or so and I love them sm!!! I've been keeping an eye on this one in particular, can't wait to see how tall these beauties get!!!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Today I finally got around to watching Squid Game and i can’t believe i haven’t watched it yet. Until now I thought it was a staged game show where people fight each other to the death but I found out it’s actually a story with a plot. I just finished episode 6 (the one with the marble game) and it actually made me cry. I thought I was going to hate it but i’m really surprised how much I ended up enjoying it.


----------



## Soigne

i got paid today (unexpectedly) and i had the day off so i went out and got a coffee for myself. and the first half of season 4 of stranger things is out, so i’ve been watching it all day.


----------



## oak

My rabbit Leo's neuter went well and he's already home & eating fine. Rabbits can be sensitive to anesthetic so I'm relieved that's over with. I guess I can't call him Spuds as a nickname anymore.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a good day today even though not a lot happened.

I'm continuing to make more progress in my art project! I've actually got a couple of pieces done, even though one of them was started yesterday and had the majority of it done. Man, I'm trying very hard to restrain myself from revealing what it is lol.
*Feel free to skip this point.* This was actually from yesterday, but I saw a *Chevrolet Corvette C7 ZR1*! Not gonna lie, I thought it was a C8 at a quick glance since they both look similar, but the rear wing gave it away.
I was looking through the notifications on my PS4 and apparently, online will be free over the weekend without having to pay for membership! If you have a PS4 or PS5 and don't have PS Plus, think of this point as a friendly reminder! I'm gonna take this opportunity by participating in online races in both GT Sport and Gran Turismo 7. Can't wait to get sent into the shadow realm by rammers.
Speaking of which, I played Gran Turismo 7 and did time trials, but the twist is that I drove under rainy conditions. As an added challenge for extra pain, I turned off ABS (which is short for *A*nti-lock *B*raking *S*ystem) which means the tires are more likely to lock up if I apply too much brake pressure. To summarize, I locked up my tires numerous times sending me straight off the track, had to countersteer many times, and 95% of the time I wasn't applying full throttle even on the straights (you start to lose traction the faster you go and even aquaplane in some cases). While all of this is absolutely terrifying in reality, maintaining control in the virtual world is pretty fun and satisfying when putting together a fairly clean lap. I'm definitely no professional in the wet like Ayrton Senna.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Despite a couple of tornado warnings throughout the day, all we got was a bad thunderstorm and all of my loved ones are fine.
- I've been stressed all week because of work and feeling a bit more pain because of it, but today I felt relaxed and had almost no back pain.
- I got enough work done today that I don't have to stress over coming back from the long weekend to a complete mess.
- My sister-in-law texted me some pictures of my youngest nephew. He graduated pre-K today and looked so proud.
- I got to leave work early for a chiropractor visit that went well.
- One of the girls at the chiropractor office showed me some cute pictures of her new Siamese kitten named Pixie.
- My dog was very sweet and loving today and my husband was very patient with him when he got upset during the storm.
- It's Friday and I have a 3 day weekend, then I only work 3 days next week before another long weekend!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m kind of freaking out because my favorite person set up a date with me and this person I’ve high key been crushing on. Basically, my favorite person told her that we (a few coworkers) were all going to see a movie and that I wasn’t too interested in the movie, so her and I could go see a different one. She was all over it and like “hell yeah” almost immediately but she has a boyfriend so I’m not sure if this is such a good idea right now, but I’m really looking forward to it. We don’t know the release date of said movie, but I’ll let her know whenever. If this date works out, and I’m not sure if I can really call it that even though it’s just the two of us, I really owe my favorite person. _I’m freaking the **** out, help. I’m smiling, though._
⟡ I had fun on my two days off. If you’re wondering how the above happened on my two days off, my favorite person told me whenever I came in for food. And the funny thing is, I’m not even mad at her. Just a shame that she had the nerves to set that up and I didn’t, lmao. I had fun seeing her, though! 
⟡ The girl I have a “_date”_ with was surprisingly enthusiastic when responding and we talked for a bit tonight. Although, she has a boyfriend so I’m in a bit of a pickle, it seems. 
⟡ On a different note, I had a mexican pizza from Taco Bell for lunch and it was good. I’ve been going to Taco Bell a bit for their Dragon Paradise drink. It’s delicious.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I watched three more episodes of Shaman King today!  I can't believe I'm already halfway through the last set of episodes aaaaaaaaa
☾ I got to play quite a bit of Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I've made quite a bit of progress (in fact, there's a _lot_ going on at once now ahahaha), and I think I'm doing well with the in-game achievements so far as well. c:


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

god i got recommended this video, almost made me cry of hapiness, this show means so much to me.


----------



## hakutaku

My new white buffalo trainers arrived today! I've wanted some super chunky trainers for a while so I'm glad to have them


----------



## Autumn247

I watched the Lego Movie today, it has been many years since I've seen it, really enjoyed it  
Spent some time listening to music
Watched a few episodes of Pokémon 
Ate healthy today 
Have some time to read later 
Played some ACNH and a little Stardew Valley


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

uploaded a new video!





hung out with vrchat friends


----------



## xSuperMario64x

drawing my otp gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside 


(that's my cupioromantic side peeking out of the aroace catacombs lol)


----------



## King Dorado

i went to a south american restaurant, and had basically a 'full Colombian breakfast' for dinner heh.

it consisted of:
fried plantains, rice, red beans, tomato, 2 kinds of sausages, skirt steak, fried egg, pork belly (chicharon), and arepas.  and oh yeh, awesome coffee 

very satisfying


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with no back pain.
- I'm off work until Tuesday.
- The rain has stopped and the sun was shining again.
- I texted with my nephew for a bit.
- My dog snuggled with me a lot today.
- I had a good day and I'm just generally in a good mood today.


----------



## KittenNoir

Being the oldest child I’ve been helping my dad plan my parents wedding anniversary surprise for my mum all morning


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person isn’t really the most comforting person but she still tries and I appreciate her either way. She means well, she just isn’t very emotional. But I love her anyway. I love her trying and listening and her hugs every ****ing day (that I see her). 
⟡ I started early at work today and got a bit of extra hours in.
⟡ I saw my chocolate lab, Keagan, today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This is technically yesterday, but saying that I'm happy is an understatement. I'm not sure if there are words to describe my feelings! 

The weather was fairly pleasant today!
I had to drive to the dentist with my sister for her appointment. After parking and walking to the dentist, there was what appears to be a car show/car meet literally right beside it and I wasn't even aware that it was being held. A lot of the cars were plastered in decals and whatnot. There were a bunch of McLarens and Lamborghinis that I quite frankly don't care too much for. However, there were a few cars I recognize which made me _very _happy. I couldn't believe I was actually seeing them in person! I also took some photos and videos after hearing some people revving their engines (it's pretty loud trust me)... This wouldn't be possible if the dentist didn't book my sister's appointment at an earlier time a few days earlier. If they didn't, I wouldn't have been able to see those awesome cars! As much as I want to share my photos, it would actually end up revealing the location, even from the decals on the cars themselves. My privacy comes first and I'm holding them back, so sorry about that! I will however, list the cars I recognized in the next point for those who want to read it.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Before mentioning the ones I identified at the event, I saw a *2022 Subaru BRZ* out on the road. With that out of the way, I have spotted a *fifth-generation Dodge Viper*! The next one is a *2017 Ford GT*. Year model could be wrong, but it looks just like the image I've linked to. The third car I spotted is the *Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren*! I first knew it's existence in Gran Turismo 4 many years ago when I was just a child. Seeing it in person made me gasp and I couldn't believe it. Another car I saw from the German manufacturer is the *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG*. Not only does this confirm my sighting, but it gullwing doors were also open which was pretty cool! This last one is quite a shocker and surprised me the most: a *2017 Alpine A110*! Not only it is the second car I've spotted that's from France, but is also the 36th car manufacturer in my list! Since I live in Canada, the Alpine brand does not exist here which is why I was shocked lol. I noticed that the licence plate on the back appears to be from Europe, so I'm not sure if the car was brought overseas or if it was done for aesthetic reasons. Could be either way. And in case you're wondering, yes, they have all appeared in a Gran Turismo game. Because of the event that was held, I have now reached 150 different unique cars in my list! Very nice!
I got a little bit of exercise walking around.
I had a beef patty, fries, and pizza for lunch. I enjoyed eating the food I had. 
I both played GT Sport and Gran Turismo 7 to participate in online lobbies and races. Aside from a podium, I didn't win in any of them since I've been matched with others that have a similar skill level as me (almost finished plum last once lol), but I had lots of fun racing against others! Admittedly, there have been numerous contacts and give back the position if I accidentally pushed them off the track. There was also one time when someone nudged me off the track by accident and gave me the position back after. I really appreciate the gesture, random person from Argentina! I eventually went into a few lobbies mainly for cruising and generally relaxing with others.
I cooked popcorn chicken for dinner and it tasted good!
I made progress in my art project! I started it quite late in the evening doing the rough sketch, but I'm already moving to the colouring phase after finishing the outlines. Where did that speed come from? And I'm noticing that I'm not gripping my Wacom pen as much as I used to. I feel like I've gotten more relaxed while still making smooth lines quickly. Really liking the self improvement I've been getting here.
I listened to my favourite soundtracks. 
I know this is another one of my posts that is text heavy and 80% about cars lol. If you somehow read through all of this and managed to put up with me talking about things I like for who knows how many times, I truly want to say thank you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> snip


Shellzilla: *writes "feel free to skip this point"*
me: instantly jumps to that particular spot to read abt cool cars n stuff


----------



## Merielle

☾ I successfully slept on my normal pillow last night!  I'm glad—I think having to sleep propped up for so long was starting to bother my back. ;v; 
☾ Played DQVIII for _hours_ today—I got some good story progression in, and also won Rank S in the Monster Arena and recruited Morrie!  I loved the DQIV cameos too.
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little bit this evening too!


----------



## S.J.

I met up with my mum today and bought her a handbag for Mother's Day (I was sick on Mother's Day so couldn't see her). She really liked it because it had the same sort of compartments as her last bag and she's super practical. She complained it was too expensive, which makes me kind of happy, because she deserves nice things.  We also sat and drank hot chocolate and chatted. 

I also bought my dog a new bed and a duck toy, and she loves both.

I didn't have to stop by work today, which is the first day in 13 days. 

This week I've also been decorating outside my front door with lots of plants to brighten things up. Winter is also coming and I bought a bean bag to sit in front of the woodfire with! I really don't mean for this to be a post about all the things I've bought recently. 

Hope you're all having an amazing weekend.


----------



## Sophie23

I just ordered animal crossing Amiibos


----------



## StarlitGlitch

For yesterday and today;

❁ Went to a café that had some cats!
❁ When I went to dinner a friend of the owner came in with 4 bulldogs, each took a turn putting its paws up and my lap to greet me and a couple licked my arm haha
❁ The Fitbit I got from my dad has been interesting, I'm going to try to push myself more in workouts now to work on my heart
❁ Summer weather has definitely started
❁ Officially 2 months until I get to see my family for the first time in 3 years!


----------



## Autumn247

I started a fundraiser for my birthday on Facebook for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society, in memory of my mom since she passed away from Leukemia about 6 1/2 years ago.  Hoping some of my friends donate to it, it's a good cause
Feeling really good
Spent some time with my kitties this morning, just petting them, pictures of them attached below, they look so cute in their bowties  
I've started washing my face with a cleanser every morning and using an SPF moisturizer daily, between that and eating healthier/eating a lot less sugar and more veggies, plus drinking mostly water my skin has really cleared up and looks very good 
Speaking of eating healthier, listening to music has helped a lot with distracting myself from junk food cravings
Enjoying some coffee while I listen to some music
Listened to my Bible study podcast earlier


----------



## BakaRina

Decided to get Paramount+ so I can watch Sonic 2 again and maybe watch some other stuff it has. I was happy to see the movie again after watching it in the theaters as I didn’t want to wait for the dvd release, lol.


----------



## _Rainy_

Strawberry lemonade for breakfast.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am going out to dinner with my family later today! I am super excited because I like having a reason to get all ready, plus it's nice when your parents pay for your food.


----------



## moonbyu

my computer is working again!!! im still a bit upset that the computer repair dude literally WIPED everything off my computer, including my passwords and my other downloads, but hey, beggars cant be choosers i guess.


----------



## TheDuke55

I've started to get back into drawing and writing and it has been a lot of fun shaking off the rust and just being creative. I love working with gardens(more-so ones that provide) and it's fun to create amazing gardens. I'm really proud of what I managed to accomplish, despite people always putting me down and saying I wouldn't succeed. But writing and drawing is another kind of creativity and I enjoy both just as much.

@King Dorado That sounds awesome! Glad you had a great meal and a good time. Never had a plantain before. How does it taste compared to a banana? They look very similar.

@StarlitGlitch That's really cool. I've heard of those places/cafes. It'd be cool to try them out once. That one place with the fish swimming underneath of the floor looks pretty cool to.

@Autumn247 Your cats are so cute with their little bowties lol. Thanks for the cute pictures of them!


----------



## Midoriya

- It's nice and sunny outside.

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- Yelan's banner arrives tomorrow in Genshin Impact.  HYPE!

- I have something planned for almost every day this week outside of work so I'm not just by myself all the time.  Tomorrow I'm off work and we're having a party, which should be a lot of fun.  Tuesday evening after I get off work I'm hanging out with a friend.  Wednesday I have martial arts practice.  Lastly, Friday I'm volunteering at an event nearby to give back to those in need.  I'm actually kind of glad about all of this since, while I enjoy my alone time, I've been craving some social interaction lately.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today and I'm off tomorrow too.
- The weather was sunny and warm today.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I watched the latest episode of Spy x Family.
- I'm feeling really good again today both physically and mentally.
- I'm starting to get the urge to work on my book some more. I haven't written anything substantial in years, so I need to read through my notes and refresh my memory on my progress, but I'm hoping to get back into it soon.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I can't believe I forgot to mention this yesterday, but my Pirate Baby Alpacasso arrived!!  It's so tiny and cute and I love the pose.  I had to adjust the eyepatch a little to get it to sit right, but it's looking good now!
☾ I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a good while this evening!  I _finally_ found my 7th large Paras specimen (took me fOREVER), got a lot of other research tasks done, and made it to Seventh Star Rank.  I also did some exploring in the Crimson Mirelands and found several new Pokémon, including Turtwig (!!), and recovered a bunch of player satchels too.
☾ My torbie kitty was kind enough to pose for her portrait.


Spoiler









☾ I also played a lot more Style Savvy: Styling Star this afternoon!  I got the Purple Moon brand at the Exhibition Hall and I love so many of the cosplay items—I was buying a lot of things less for my boutique stock and more for myself, ahahaha. ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

My animal crossing Amiibos have been dispatched so I hope they come soon


----------



## Robi

I had fun eating breakfast with a ton of friends outside. It was a pretty nice day and I played some frisbee games.


----------



## hakutaku

made some plans for meeting up with my friends for the first time in a while on wednesday! It's been a long time since we've all been together at the same time


----------



## BakaRina

I checked Amazon out of boredom to see what stuff I wanted to check and saw Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water was coming for blu ray soon, so I went and preordered it as I've been wanting to get ever since I heard of it. I never imagined to be able to get it at a decent price, but it's a nice surprise to find.

I found some of my favorite candy over the weekend and brought it as it's been hard to find it lately, so being able to have some around makes me happy.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm just gonna compile a list of things that have made me happy over the weekend. Specifically Saturday. Here goes nothing!


I got to meet Ray Chase at AnimeBoston ! He was sooooooo friendly. When I told him I flew out all the way from Ohio to meet him, Max Mittelman, and Keith Silverstein (who couldn't make it due to COVID), he was so happy! He said it sucked that Keith couldn't be there though. I told him I was getting an autograph print for my boyfriend back home and he goes 'now, how fair is it that you're getting a print for your boyfriend, but not yourself?' and asked me if I wanted a print... I told him previously I was using the rest of my money on the autograph for my boyfriend, so he gave me one for free???  AND! I had mentioned the fanart that @little10 drew for me that I wanted Keith and Max to sign, so he asked me to give it to him... AND HAD MAX SIGN IT?! INSTEAD OF MAKING ME WAIT IN LINE FOR HIM TO SIGN IT????????? I--  I was so happy. If you ever want to meet a VA... MEET RAY CHASE! He was sooo friendly and kind!


Spoiler: Autographed Prints













I also got a Mahito figurine I've been looking for for awhile! I was soooo happy, they don't have very much Mahito merchandise in the US T^T 


Spoiler: Mahito Figurine









I got to cosplay a casual Mitsuri! I had so much fun with my best friend, who was a casual Shinobu with me. 


Spoiler









I bought frames for all the prints/fanart I had signed! I can't wait to put them up in my room!
I got an Inosuke nesoberi/plushie for my boyfriend, but at the convention, he was my Emotional Support Plushie. I have very baaad anxiety with crowds and events like that, so I was happy to have Inosuke there to hug close to me! I kinda wanna keep him >w>
On the way home, I bought a Boston hoodie! It's super fluffy on the inside.
When I got back home and went to work today, my boss asked me how my vacation went! She told me she had a keychain to give me from when she went on vacation a week or two before. That made me really happy because normally she... is bossy? And intimidating? So I was really glad.
I now have 40 followers on my cosplay Instagram account! I made the account on Saturday, so I'm? shocked I gained so many! @/meemsycheems, if you guys wanna follow 
My stepmom bought me a Dr. Pepper when I was at work! I was so thankful because it was super hot today, and I was very thirsty..
I made my bed because the sheets were falling off. It's nice and comfy to sleep in now!
I bought a super cute bread-themed tote bag at the convention! It is now my new purse..
I got two ADORABLE Zhongli keychains as well! They're so so cute IT MADE ME SO HAPPY!
My favorite regular came in today at work! I was so happy to see him, because he works 3 hours away now and I BARELY get to see him! I gave him a biiig hug. He smelled really nice ;v;


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mimi Cheems said:


> I'm just gonna compile a list of things that have made me happy over the weekend. Specifically Saturday. Here goes nothing!
> 
> 
> I got to meet Ray Chase at AnimeBoston ! He was sooooooo friendly. When I told him I flew out all the way from Ohio to meet him, Max Mittelman, and Keith Silverstein (who couldn't make it due to COVID), he was so happy! He said it sucked that Keith couldn't be there though. I told him I was getting an autograph print for my boyfriend back home and he goes 'now, how fair is it that you're getting a print for your boyfriend, but not yourself?' and asked me if I wanted a print... I told him previously I was using the rest of my money on the autograph for my boyfriend, so he gave me one for free???  AND! I had mentioned the fanart that @little10 drew for me that I wanted Keith and Max to sign, so he asked me to give it to him... AND HAD MAX SIGN IT?! INSTEAD OF MAKING ME WAIT IN LINE FOR HIM TO SIGN IT????????? I--  I was so happy. If you ever want to meet a VA... MEET RAY CHASE! He was sooo friendly and kind!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Autographed Prints
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443118View attachment 443119View attachment 443120
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a Mahito figurine I've been looking for for awhile! I was soooo happy, they don't have very much Mahito merchandise in the US T^T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mahito Figurine
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443121
> 
> 
> 
> I got to cosplay a casual Mitsuri! I had so much fun with my best friend, who was a casual Shinobu with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443122
> 
> 
> 
> I bought frames for all the prints/fanart I had signed! I can't wait to put them up in my room!
> I got an Inosuke nesoberi/plushie for my boyfriend, but at the convention, he was my Emotional Support Plushie. I have very baaad anxiety with crowds and events like that, so I was happy to have Inosuke there to hug close to me! I kinda wanna keep him >w>
> On the way home, I bought a Boston hoodie! It's super fluffy on the inside.
> When I got back home and went to work today, my boss asked me how my vacation went! She told me she had a keychain to give me from when she went on vacation a week or two before. That made me really happy because normally she... is bossy? And intimidating? So I was really glad.
> I now have 40 followers on my cosplay Instagram account! I made the account on Saturday, so I'm? shocked I gained so many! @/meemsycheems, if you guys wanna follow
> My stepmom bought me a Dr. Pepper when I was at work! I was so thankful because it was super hot today, and I was very thirsty..
> I made my bed because the sheets were falling off. It's nice and comfy to sleep in now!
> I bought a super cute bread-themed tote bag at the convention! It is now my new purse..
> I got two ADORABLE Zhongli keychains as well! They're so so cute IT MADE ME SO HAPPY!
> My favorite regular came in today at work! I was so happy to see him, because he works 3 hours away now and I BARELY get to see him! I gave him a biiig hug. He smelled really nice ;v;


Sounds like a really exciting time for you! I hope you enjoyed your vacation as much as it sounds like you did!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I've had almost no back pain all day.
- I've been feeling pretty good today despite having to go back to work tomorrow.
- I only have to work three days this week before I have another three day weekend.
- My 16 year wedding anniversary is coming up this Friday!
- I finally got my clothes washed today. I've been putting it off for too long.
- I started looking through my writing folder last night and I'm still feeling really invested in my novel.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch today.
- I watched another episode of Moriarty the Patriot.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve probably only mentioned this like two times ever on the forum, but I’m on the BPD spectrum. It’s just something I was never very open about. My _favorite person _knows this and is extremely understanding of everything. She gave me my own title on her discord server “My favorite person,” meaning _hers._ It’s just unbelievable that she’s understanding and doesn’t think I’m annoying or anything. 
From my experience, the person is typically very annoyed or uncomfortable so to have her be so patient and understanding is actually amazing. 
She also drew me a picture of my Pokémon teams:


Spoiler: here








⟡ I’m going on my next trip in just a few days and I’m very excited. I was called off work today, and got a bit of time to play video games.
⟡ One of my friends invited me to her graduation party and it’s literally the first party I’ve been invited to ever? It’s really embarrassing. It only took 24 years of living.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I tried to catch the meteor storm tonight, but... no such luck.  I might've seen one shooting star?  But it could have also been a bat—I just caught quick movement near the top of the trees.  Either way is cool though! I guess there's too much light pollution here. But I am happy that I went outside for it, because the stars were still twinkling really beautifully tonight, and the fireflies were out twinkling too! 
☾ I completed Rosie's storyline in Style Savvy: Styling Star today!  Looks like I've gotten over half of the in-game achievements now too.
☾ I also got to play Legends: Arceus for a bit and returned another player satchel!


----------



## Pyoopi

I finally finished my design test and emailed it to the art director today. I pretty much dedicated my time and life to it this past weekend which was extremely exhausting. Even if I don't pass to the next round, I'm glad I got it done and I'm really satisfied with the final render.


----------



## Neb

- I ate some tasty Thai food.
- I finished an essay for Japanese class (writing an essay in another language is so hard)
- I took a brisk 3 mile walk around the city.
- I relaxed and played some visual novels.


----------



## Franny

was going to post yesterday but forgot, i finally used my stand mixer that i bought in 2020(!) and i adore it. im going to bake SO many things now.


----------



## Autumn247

I checked out the tattoo place down the street so I know exactly where it is for when I go get my nose pierced on Friday.  So excited!! 
One of my cats slept snuggled next to me under the covers 
Went downtown to CVS to pick up my meds and bought some cat litter while I was there which I needed, it was hard to carry home, I had to put it in my backpack and the walk home is like a mile uphill, but I did it
I wore sunscreen while I was out today so I didn't get sunburnt like I did last week, going to wear it every time I go out now
Listened to my favorite Animal Crossing podcast today since there was a new episode
The guy my sister is dating bought a couple bags of really good cat food for my cats as a random gift, and I really appreciated that. My sister dropped them off for me yesterday.


----------



## hakutaku

Had kind of a wild day. I booked a spontaneous last minute haircut, and luckily they had one slot free. I had a lot of hair cut off and got layers and curtain bangs! It's a style I've always wanted to try out, and I figured it'd be easier to have shorter hair on vacation anyway (less hair to dry...)
I've legit not had my hair cut professionally since I was like 13 years old,,so it was an experience.  I'm happy with it and my head feels a lot lighter haha


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am happy because I made it through my first day at the office. I was really nervous about that, and I am glad everything worked out fine (especially the technical stuff because we got some new hardware). 

I am really into Rockabilly fashion, and my new skirt (with buttons and suspenders), shoes and shirt arrived today. I ordered a new dress and hair accessories as well. I feel so pretty in the new skirt, though!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I got to play outside today even though it was hot! I was happy it did not rain today and it was super sunny!
In a few minutes my family is going to visit a farmer's market and we can go get some YUMMY NEW FRUITS, VEGETABLES, AND HONEY 
I played some Stardew Valley today and only have the Animal Bundle for the pantry room and then I unlock the Greenhouse!!!
I used my pencils and drew a cute little cow and bunny in a field! I also drew some carrots and sunflowers!
I called an old friend on the phone and we got to speak after a few years :')
My father and brother put out some mulch in the flowerbeds so they look super pretty! Me and my mother trimmed some of our flowers and now all of them are pretty, especially our amaryllis flower!
I am getting the Streepass game "Flower Town" sometime because my mother said I could buy it!
When I was playing outside I saw another squirrel chomping down and eating some broken bamboo chunks??? We have tons of Bamboo in our backyard and I broke one off yesterday that was in a place that we didnt want one growing and we saw the squirrel eating it?????? IT WAS SO CUTEEE HE EVEN PEELED THE BROWN SKIN OFFF 
Today was super amazing and fun! I am off to the farmer's market everyone! I SWEAR IF THERE ARE STRAWBERRIES I WILL BUY THE WHOLE STOCK


----------



## S.J.

I was/am in a drawing rut, so I decided to take a break, and I've been playing New Pokémon Snap instead! I can't believe it has been out for a year. I haven't played it in ages because so many other games have been released in the last year. It's such a cute game. I thought I was nearing the end of the game, but I've realised that there's still a lot left, and I'm so glad!

 My car was having an issue, and it was fixed yesterday! So thankful!


----------



## oak

My partner and I are having a party in a month to celebrate our 11 year anniversary. We haven't had all our friends over for a big party since before covid so I'm excited to see everyone. The theme is "dress the same colours as your pride flag" cause literally everyone is some sorta gay lmao, let's be real.


----------



## Soigne

i am so incredibly excited/happy today because i just got accepted to the grad school i applied to!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ A new episode for _two_ of the shows that I watch premiere tonight, and I will be watching them. 
⟡ I was able make a crucial trip to the bank today.
⟡ I had time to play video games before work today.
⟡ I got some chocolate cookies for my upcoming trip.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly well last night.
- I finished all of my high priority work today.
- I only have to work two more days this week.
- The weather was nice and warm today.
- My dog snuggled in my lap this evening.
- I'm feeling less stressed and so is my whole household.
- I've been re-reading parts of my novel and I'm really happy with a lot of it so far. I can't wait to start writing again.


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

After searching for hours I finally got one of my dreamies!! It wasn't Sasha or Shino sadly BUT it was Genji!


----------



## Neb

- I got another brisk walk in! This time I stopped at the library to pick up a manga I had on hold.
- I ate some Indian curry!
- I beat Murdaw on Dragon Quest VI after several attempts! 
- I reviewed 50 kanji and learned 5 new ones.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'll recap the past couple of days and list a few stuff that made me happy today. 

*May 29, 2022*

I got to watch the 2022 Formula 1 Monaco Grand Prix! If navigating through the narrow streets wasn't tough enough, the conditions were pretty wet too in the earlier stages of the race. I'll admit it was a little boring since it's hard to overtake on that track, but it was still nice to watch. Charles Leclerc is having some bad luck in the past couple of races, unfortunately.
I played Gran Turismo 7 to participate in online races since it was the last day for free online. A few races involved where I had to drive a *Dallara SF19 Super Formula*. It handles so well through corners and you can still slow down in time for the corner even when braking late! And when driven to the limit, it's so fun to drive. Anyway, I somehow managed to finish 2nd which is a miracle in itself, because I didn't do too well in the races after that. It certainly didn't help when I got sent to the shadow realm by others at the first turn on the first lap with me being a noob afterward and spinning throughout the race.  I took part in a different race where I had to drive a *seventh-generation Volkswagen Golf GTI*. I wasn't fortunate in one of them (even lost a podium position because of a time penalty for exceeding track limits rip), but the last one was a nice send-off before the free trial ended. I had a close battle with this one person for 1st place and it was clean throughout respecting each other's space and not making contact. My heart was racing and I had to be smooth with my inputs on a controller since the car is front-wheel drive (applying too much gas will give you understeer when turning, losing time). Trail braking and sliding at just the right angle to get through corners quickly is a must because this person I was battling with had a very similar pace as me. We were constantly switching positions! I somehow came out on top and we congratulated each other in the end. Heck, they even complimented my clean driving which was very nice! Driving an everyday road car can also produce an intense race with the right people, and an exhilarating one too. The replay of the said race was saved meaning I could watch it back as many times I want and analyze my performance. There's more I'd like to say, but it's gone on for too long now lol.



Spoiler: My best results



Yep, I even made a basic livery (which was imported from GT Sport actually) of team Blue's Clues because why not? It's a little hard to see, but the leaves seen on my racing suit represents my villagers from both New Leaf and New Horizons. 






Spoiler: better view



Sterling has no shame in letting everyone know that he has fleas. 






I may have spotted this Volkswagen Golf VII GTI numerous times as seen here in real life so uhhhh... *Quietly adds it to my list of identified cars*






I am once again making more progress in my art project! I finished a piece and already got started on another. This one is a little more outside my comfort zone, so it took me some time. Regardless, I made decent progress on it as well.
*May 30, 2022*

More progress on my art project again!
This may sound odd to some, but my dad started to talk to me again, along with my sister since that 'incident' from a few weeks ago. It just makes me happy again that I'm not being ignored anymore after what had happened. Maybe if I didn't drive down that bloody street stufed with traffic in the first place, it wouldn't have happened, but that's in the past now and we should move on.
I got some stuff from the grocery store.
While driving home with my mother and sister, I was listening to relaxing Gran Turismo soundtracks like usual. My mother complimented how one of them sounded nice which pleasantly surprised me. It's unbelievable my family hasn't gone crazy yet and I've been doing this for nearly a year now. In case you're wondering what soundtrack it is, it's called *Memorabilia by Taku Yabuki*.



Spoiler: The song in question for those who want to listen to it for themselves



This occasionally appears in 7 as well after a race. I'll be honest with you, this is one of the few soundtracks that makes me want to tear up. It's also nostalgic since I first heard it somewhere between 2011-2012. That piano is just so beautiful. 








*May 31, 2022*

You know what I'm gonna say. I'm still making progress on my art project and managed to finish a piece! I've been experimenting with one thing to make my art better ever so slightly that it's not even noticeable at a quick glance. But hey, I'll take that 1% improvement any day. 
*Feel free to skip this point.* I saw a *classic MINI Cooper*! It looks similar to the one from Mr. Bean as well as the badge, except it's painted in all black. I wonder if *it's got a detachable steering wheel* (watch from 1:04 to 1:35)? Or is the roof strong enough to be able to *put a sofa on top and drive the car from there*?  Apparently, the MINI brand is considered German since they're owned and made by BMW, but I don't buy that. It'll always be British in my eyes.
I looked at the most recent art made by @/xSuperMario64x today and I'm extremely cutified by it. Not only did it make me feel fuzzy on the inside, but it gave me a huge surge of motivation. I should use it to continue chipping away at my art project while it's still going strong. In fact, I started another piece and I'm _already_ heading into the shading stages after doing the rough sketches, rough outlining, final outlining, and colouring within a fairly short time!
I got to play a little bit of Gran Turismo 7.

Wow, I did it again with another long post. Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ Feeling better this evening than I did earlier today, so I'm hoping I'll have some more energy tomorrow to get some much needed chores done. I actually got most of the dishes washed and I swept/mopped the living room floor so I was at least a bit productive!
★ I got another rough sketch done for a new drawing, it's for a character which I haven't drawn in forever and their anatomy in particular is really tricky to draw so this should be an interesting experiment.
★ unfortunately my Sega Genesis still doesn't work, but I think I know now why. if the "master oscillator" goes bad then the console won't boot any games at all. it can be ordered new or taken out of a junk Genesis, though idk when I'll be able to do something like that. hoping that the soldering process isn't too complicated, I've soldered stuff before so I'm not worried too much abt that. if that's the issue and putting in a new one fixes it then I'll be really happy! I would love to play Sonic and Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine and Mickey Mania again.
★ I started a new game on Mario Party 1, playing Luigi's Engine Room for the very first time (idk why I never played it before lol), it's almost 11pm here so we'll see how that goes tomorrow!
★ the CRT TV in our storage room does in fact still work, so tomorrow I'm gonna try to get it out of there since the TV in our living room rn is only 19" and really difficult to see lol. this CRT is a lot bigger but it also prob weighs at least 60-70 lbs so ig I'll see if I can get it out without help. if not I'm sure my dad will help at some point.
★ I remembered that I had kool-aid packets so I made some strawberry lemonade kool-aid and it's really good 
★ I've spontaneously developed a new crush. idk why or how it came to be but I've been thinking abt them all day and it makes me so happy 



BakaRina said:


> Decided to get Paramount+ so I can watch Sonic 2 again and maybe watch some other stuff it has. I was happy to see the movie again after watching it in the theaters as I didn’t want to wait for the dvd release, lol.


I've been meaning to watch it, I've heard a lot of people say it has quite a few flaws but I mean like? I'm not a movie critic by any means, I just watch movies for fun, and I really enjoyed the first one so I think I would prob like the second one too!



Shellzilla_515 said:


> I looked at the most recent art made by @/xSuperMario64x today and I'm extremely cutified by it. Not only did it make me feel fuzzy on the inside, but it gave me a huge surge of motivation. I should use it to continue chipping away at my art project while it's still going strong. In fact, I started another piece and I'm _already_ heading into the shading stages after doing the rough sketches, rough outlining, final outlining, and colouring within a fairly short time!


I'm really happy to hear this bro!! feels nice to know that there are people here who genuinely appreciate and are inspired/motivated by my art


----------



## Midoriya

Not been doing the best recently, but my partner has been really sweet to me.  I enjoyed playing a lot of Genshin Impact today and I managed to get a good amount of work done during work hours too.  Now I'm just about to take a relaxing shower and call it a day.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today hasn’t been that great but there are a few things worth mentioning :

I finally ordered the rest of my birthday present from my mom. One of the things I ordered was this. A day after I first saw this on Amazon, a “cat” that I follow on twitter posted a picture of wearing an animal crossing shirt that was made for pets and the next day, the hat . She looked adorable. I have been wanting to get my kittens some more hats; I was actually going to get them a Pokemon one but seeing the cat as Tom Nook convinced me that I needed it for Spanky & Jewels .

I preordered Fe Three Hopes; been waiting and waiting for the limited edition to be announced for the US but they never announced it ; would’ve ordered it from a store in the uk that shipped to us or play-asia had i known :/. 

Since I ordered one individual prisma colored pencil, I also got a case to put individual colored pencils in .

I also ordered Diablo III for the switch; I’ve been having the itch to play Blizzard games again; also never got the dlc for the ps4 version so this will be great (if i can get myself to play since I’m still struggling getting myself to play games, draw, etc). I still need to get that burger weapon and the kitty handheld item (as much as I hate how the character holds it up; still it is a kitty ).

Been enjoying the Persona 5 collab on another gacha game even though I needed to make a new account since no crystals or luck when I had enough to pull on that one .

Been looking at a lot of cat pictures on twitter along with art and found more of both to follow.  

Been seeing bleps from spanky quite a few times now .



Spoiler

















She caught a moth for me that she failed to catch two nights ago, last night . I am thankful she did not eat it (I got it before she did).


----------



## Gene.

I've been trying to transfer my college for like 2 years now, I finally got accepted, and I'm very excited :")


----------



## Merielle

☾ The other Alpacasso plush I ordered arrived safely!  I finally have a blue one in my collection now~ 
☾ I played a little bit of DQVIII today!  Didn't get as much done as I would've liked because I was feeling weird and distracted, but I still got a good amount of exploring and some level grinding in.  I'll be ready to do more next time at least!
☾ I finished Yolanda's storyline in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  Also, the music in this game hasn't really been my cuppa so far, but I got to Alina's song "Maria" today, and oh my god it absolutely _slaps_.  If anybody happens to know where I could buy it (ENG or JP version), please share because I've already been looking. ;v;


----------



## _Rainy_

my rescue fish Nox is looking so much better and enjoying his new life in his new home. I decided to put up a before and after pic of him. He's such a pretty boy


Spoiler: before is the top photo


----------



## dizzy bone

I've been trying to find the best time to visit home but I was never sure of when I could, with my job and flight restrictions. There'd be times I'd have a good window of opportunity but I just chickened out for some reason. But this time I finally bought my tickets so it's a reality!! I'm visiting my friends in Malaysia for a week and then flying home to Korea. I'm still nervous about travelling and I'll probably be an anxious wreck until I actually land but I'm glad I have a set schedule now!


----------



## Autumn247

The treadmill is working again so I used it for 45 minutes today.  Then did some other exercises 
Did some laundry
I'm doing pretty well with eating healthier 
I'm getting a Netflix subscription
Slept good last night
Finished reading a book yesterday, enjoyed it a lot, gave me a lot to think about
Listening to some music right now 
Got everything I needed to get done today done, so now I have the rest of the day to relax and do whatever I want


----------



## Midoriya

- It's nice and sunny with clouds outside today.

- Work is going well.

- My partner is being sweet.

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight.

- Pippi is in here curled up on my bed and she let me kiss her on the head, give her hugs, and rub her belly too.

- I'm having fun playing the new event in Genshin Impact.

- Got good sleep last night.

- It's finally the start of summer soon!


----------



## Alienfish

Good day at work. Also found a couple more tights(**** you english it's supposed to be stockings.. anyway) so I also have more colours now 

Got some Kyogres in PoGo. No shinies though


----------



## Shawna

It’s my favorite month of the year <33333333


----------



## Dunquixote

My Plague Doctor Squishable arrived today ; it is so soft!



Spoiler








The other plushies are squishables as well except for the cookie cat one on the far left . 

My mom made rhubarb pie for us today and also chicken salad since the other day I asked if we could have that again sometime. Her pie crust is the best! No restaurant or store bought pie beats her pie crusts. 

Spanky kept rubbing herself against my legs and plopping on the ground earlier when I was having bad intrusive thoughts. so grateful for my kitties .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night.
- I saw Mortimer the bat on my back porch last night.
- I saw Ms. Potter the rabbit in my backyard this afternoon.
- The weather was warm and sunny again today.
- I had to take over a presentation on short notice at work because my manager got sick. I hate giving presentations but at the end I was complimented by the other managers on the call so that made me feel good.
- I have had very little back pain over the past few days.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist today.
- I'm so happy to be diving back into my novel. It's bringing up a lot of emotions.
- I love seeing everyone displaying their pride colors in their lineups, signatures, and avatars. I'm happy to support all of you! 
- Tomorrow is my last day of work before another 3 day weekend and my wedding anniversary!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I discovered these new dipped banana milkshakes and they are delicious.  


Spoiler: delicious








⟡ I’m off work tomorrow but I’m going to visit to say bye to a few people before my trip.
⟡ I told my dog to smile for a picture and this is what he did:


Spoiler: what even


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Despite not getting enough sleep last night, I still had a fairly good day today.

I had to drive somewhere for my sister's eye appointment and everything went well even though I had to wait for a long while to be finished.
Since I had to wait for a long time, I took the golden opportunity to work on my art project! I obviously didn't draw as I was working on stuff in Inkscape instead. And guess what? I somehow managed to complete three pieces within a span of an hour and a half! I started on a fourth one, but I eventually finished it at home. I also finished a separate piece that I had the majority done from yesterday, racking up to five pieces being done! If I keep this momentum up, I might be able to complete my art project just a little sooner than expected. 
I made a small update on my signature.  Let's just hope I don't get hit with an infraction for exceeding the limits lol.
I ended up having Subway for dinner.
I only got to play Gran Turismo 7 very briefly, but there's this one classic car that caught my eye which is a *1954 Ferrari 500 Mondial Pininfarina Coupe* (that was a mouthful lol). Unlike the majority of the cars in this game that are in pristine condition, this one had chipped paint on different parts of the body if you look really closely, more particularly around the headlights and near the front hood. The amount of detail on it is amazing plus, it's in colour blue which I like a lot!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some new art of one of my favorite characters!
☾ Watched four more episodes of Shaman King—I'm saving the last three for tomorrow and I am hyped!!
☾ Also caught up with Spy x Family with my mom!  Getting her caught up with Shaman King now too, and while my dad's definitely not interested in that one, we're gonna try and see if we can get him into Spy x Family.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I got another chocolate banana smoothie
- My little brother was kind to me today
- I really love seeing everyone busting out their pride avatars, lineups and signatures and getting to bust out mine. I'm really thankful TBT is a accepting LGBTQIA+ safe place 
- I'm really excited it's June and it officially feels like summertime to me, I hope I can make more nostalgic memories this summer(I have so many of my favorite memories of my life that happened during summer) I'm so happy it's pride month and I'm so excited for another upcoming shark week this summer! I'm so happy last year National Geographic added lots of shark documentaries to Disney+ for shark week I really hope this year there can be a least one new shark documentary for me to watch because sharks are my second favorite animal
- I got to go to Target to go buy AC Amiibo card packs to get more cards for my collection 



Spoiler: me writing giant text about my cards lol



So I really wanted lots of series 1 packs, a decent amount of series 4 packs and a few series 3 packs since my series 2 collection is almost finished and I wanted to build up on the other series (1, 3, 4) that I'm missing handfuls of 
when I went to Target they only had 2 packs of series 1 cards, like 7 or 8 packs of series 2 cards, 4 packs of series 3 cards and 2 packs of series 4 cards
I went and bought all the series 1, 3 and 4 packs of cards and my dad also gave me one of his packs of series 1 cards because I really wanted lots of series 1 packs but the store only had 2
So on to opening the packs and revealing who I got to whoever opened this spoiler and is reading this
I don't feel like mentioning the random duplicates I got but I'm happy I at least got some duplicates of some popular villagers, I'm hoping I can sell them and maybe earn back some money so I can afford to get cards I don't have(I just want to complete my collection is that too much to ask?)
The duplicates for some popular villagers I got were: Stitches, Diana, Apollo and... Marshal? Wasn't expecting to get him...
The new ones I got were:
Special Characters:
Katrina
Leif
Saharah
Grams
Gracie
Pelly
The new Villagers I got were:
Barold
Tank
Peewee
Lobo
Walt
Elmer
Dizzy
Rocco
Genji
Klaus
Eloise
Derwin
Violet
Rooney
Tucker
Spork
Boomer
Monty
Friga
Phil
Al
Pancetti
Cobb
Midge
Sterling
Limberg
Overall I'm just happy I could get some new ones for my collection
I'm disappointed since virtually all my dreamies are in series 1 and out of the 3 packs I had I didn't get a single one of them but I'm really happy I got Rooney and Tank, Rooney was one of my dreamies and I really love all the rhinos so obviously I'm happy I got Tank for my collection bringing me to owning every rhino card except Renee(a dreamie of mine) 
I'm also happy I got Genji because I've been seeing people looking for him more often these days and now I have him to scan him in for other people
I don't have many Kangaroos or Gorillas or Hippos so I'm happy I got both of the male kangaroos, Rocco for another hippo and Peewee, Al and Violet for more gorillas so I have a bit more variety.
I hope Target can restock one day so I can visit again


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm just grateful to have a four day weekend. I can finally catch up on playing ANCH and just enjoy the fact I don't have to go work or leave the house much... apart from today.


----------



## Sophie23

Johnny Depp is innocent


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Sophie23 said:


> Johnny Depp is innocent


So I'm not the only one around here who watched the trial (albeit in the later stages)! I'm very glad Johnny Depp won because Amber Heard was constantly lying and it was making me mad like crazy. Serves her right for losing the case and should be charged with perjury as well. The look on her saddened face made me feel happy for Depp getting the truth out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

three things:
☆ I've been hunting for a Waluigi avatar on NSO (since they first released custom avatars for NSO members) and they finally released one!! so obv I immediately changed my avatar to this and I love it sm lol





☆ I finally figured out how to put instrument samples on my keyboard, so last night I imported the E. Piano sound from Super Mario 64 (aka the one used in the water level music) and it's so magical omg ️️ I can basically import any sound that's in a WAV format so last night I recorded my dog doing a woof and im gonna try to put that on there too 
☆ so obv my muscles are sore from lugging that TV up the stairs yesterday BUT now i can actually comfortably watch TV in the living room (even without my glasses) and it's so nice!! it feels even more livable in there now and I love it


----------



## Autumn247

My birthday is on Saturday and I was planning on getting my nose pierced tomorrow, was planning on paying for it myself, but my sister said she'll pay for it as a gift for me, I'm so excited!  Can't wait till tomorrow! 
I got a Netflix subscription again finally after like 6 months without one
Had some extra money so bought a few new games for my Xbox (The Witcher 3 complete edition, and Lego The Hobbit), some new songs from iTunes, a new journal, 2 Blu-ray movies, some new jewelry, and some piercing aftercare spray.
I got a Starbucks gift card for my niece since her 17th birthday is tomorrow 
Have an appointment with my therapist in a couple hours from now


----------



## Firesquids

Aaaaahh it's finally happening! So expensive, but I'm so excited!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot, but still a good day for me!

I had a tasty lunch.
I went for a walk around my neighborhood to get a little bit of exercise.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Oh my gosh, guys. I can't believe the car I spotted today, and I don't blame you if you can't believe it either. It so happens to be a *Suzuki Cappuccino* waiting at an intersection! And boy, it's definitely a midget in person lol. For those who don't know, this particular one is known as a Kei car and is only sold in Japan. Because of how it's mainly designed for the Japanese market, they aren't sold in other parts of the world since it wouldn't be financially viable (though, there are rare exceptions!). The Cappuccino I saw today was most likely imported here to Canada. Admittedly, my mother saw it first and pointed at the car. She thought it was a Ferrari for some reason (lol) and I had to correct her after seeing it. I would've _easily_ missed it if my mother didn't catch my attention in the first place, nor if I never played Gran Turismo.  Over a month ago, I said *in this huge post* that there's no way I'll be able to see a Suzuki Cappuccino in real life. Well what do you know, I ended up spotting one against all odds thanks to my mother. It instantly made my day and I almost want to cry. 
I made more progress in my art project. This particular piece I've been working on is actually multiples in one, so I completed a few things from my checklist!


----------



## Midoriya

- After a long, rainy, and windy night last night it's finally been nice and sunny today.  So beautiful!

- My partner has been sweet to me again today.

- I've managed to get both Yelan and Xiao on 50/50 in Genshin Impact.  Very happy about that.

- Work went well and I'm starting to learn new things.  

- Game 1 between the Boston Celtics and the Golden State Warriors is tonight.  The Mavs aren't in it, but I'm really, really hoping the Celtics win this series.  I've always kind of been a fan of them growing up alongside the Mavs.  Plus if they win this championship they'll surpass the Los Angeles Lakers for most NBA championships all-time.  (and I want them to avenge the Mavs as well, lol).


----------



## BrokenSanity

xSuperMario64x said:


> three things:
> ☆ I've been hunting for a Waluigi avatar on NSO (since they first released custom avatars for NSO members) and they finally released one!! so obv I immediately changed my avatar to this and I love it sm lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☆ I finally figured out how to put instrument samples on my keyboard, so last night I imported the E. Piano sound from Super Mario 64 (aka the one used in the water level music) and it's so magical omg ️️ I can basically import any sound that's in a WAV format so last night I recorded my dog doing a woof and im gonna try to put that on there too
> ☆ so obv my muscles are sore from lugging that TV up the stairs yesterday BUT now i can actually comfortably watch TV in the living room (even without my glasses) and it's so nice!! it feels even more livable in there now and I love it


Yessss I was so hyped when I saw they made that Waluigi avatar, I thought of you right away when I saw it, I was really hoping you could get it if you had NSO andddd you got it broski!


----------



## Dunquixote

Tomorrow most of the stuff I ordered for my birthday is coming!  I really can’t wait to show you all my kitties in the Tom Nook hat . Also am excited about getting Diablo III for the switch. I don’t remember it ever have seasons when I played and I never got the dlc. I really miss playing blizzard games so much; they always have amazing VAs, fun loot system, amazing art. The stories aren’t the best (like diablo’s or the dialogue rather can sometimes be cringey) but i can’t help but like them still.

Excited about Pokemon Violet trailers; I still like the 2d models better but i still really like what I saw.  I really need that grass kitty . I am kinda tempted to look into brilliant diamond eventually but as dumb as it is, the removal of the game corner is a really huge turn off for me; i know that is dumb but I really liked the slots; it was a fun mini game. I could change my mind though. diamond was one of my favorites and i like the stuff that i’ve been reading about pokemon home and what it does. 

I’ve made so many kitty friends on twitter; Idk how long they’re going to follow me since I don’t post about just cat related things but still makes me happy since kitty pictures have been really helping me cope with depression; been depressed because of this dumb clique issue on a discord server i belonged to (left again to try to destress).

Today aside from being annoyed with a gacha game has been pretty good . Had my last piece of rhubarb pie and some more chicken salad; so delicious .


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night.
- I slept pretty well again last night.
- I got some more emails cleared out and work done, plus found somebody to cover for me tomorrow.
- I'm done with work for the week!
- It was sunny and warm for most of the day.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, lounging in the shade this afternoon.
- Tomorrow is my wedding anniversary and I'm excited to spend the day with my husband!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some more new artwork of a few of my faves, and got another desktop wallpaper while I was at it!
☾ I finished the Shaman King 2021 anime today and just... oh man. All the feels ahahaha. I really loved it and thought it was really well-done—now I'm just hoping there'll be an official English release of Shaman King Kang Zeng Bang. 
☾ I ordered a backup pair of Joycons for my mom and me to use if we ever start having trouble with Joycon drift and have to send ours in, and they arrived today!  I went with the plain gray set since I think it'd go best with the protective cover I got for mine. c: I'm glad I'll be able to play my Switch even if I have to send my Joycons in for repairs at some point.
☾ I was still in a good mood after finishing Shaman King, so I treated myself to a music CD I'd been eyeing for a while (and a few digital music purchases)!  I actually had enough reward points saved up to completely cover the cost of the album itself... but unfortunately not the shipping. ^^;
☾ Got to play a little Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening too!


----------



## Croconaw

I wasn’t going to post until tomorrow whenever I go on my trip, but I have a few things to talk about tonight. 

⟡ I got a few things packed for my trip. My backpack is usually always packed already with the exception of clothes that I actively wear out. 
⟡ I was able to see my favorite person and I was unfortunately in one of my moods but she was able to calm me down. We talked through what was bothering me and I feel better now. It turns out it was just me overthinking things but it doesn’t matter how much I push her away. She doesn’t go anywhere. 
⟡ On a similar note, and this might sound cheesy, but she gave me her name tag that she has for work. If I’m stressing or something, she says I can hold it and think of her. 
Now, obviously her real name is _not_ Nova, but that’s her nickname. Just thought the gesture was ****ing adorable.



Spoiler: ♡








⟡ I picked up some candies to travel with. I’ll only be gone for a week and a half, but I’m excited for this trip. The only thing I need now are baby wipes, but I’ll pick those up tomorrow. It’s real late here and everything is closed.
⟡ I was paid from my job tonight via direct deposit. It was a nice surprise. I lost track of what day it was!


----------



## Chris

Again a weekly summary because I've not been around as much lately.

Last weekend I showed my girlfriend around the town I grew-up in. We spent hours walking along the beach and visited the town's war memorial, then went for dinner and cocktails at a fantastic tapas place. 
My first full run of each molecular technique in the lab I recently started working in was a success.
My boss offered the team yesterday and today off for the Queen's Platinum Jubilee if we wanted it. I have been exhausted so I'm really grateful for that! I spent yesterday with my parents and today I think will be for gaming.
I found a secondhand book on ships in the Antarctic for a reasonable price. I have a minor obsession with all things related to the sea, if you're unaware! 
I was able to get hold of the Uniqlo x Final Fantasy 35th Anniversary t-shirt I wanted. It sold out the same day! 



Spoiler: T-shirt











I've gotten back into experimenting with colourful make-up lately. I often find I get misgendered if I do anything other than grey/black, but sod it it's pride month so I'm feeling brave.



Spoiler: Make-Up


----------



## TurnipBell20

I’m going to see Weezer, Green Day and Muse live soon! On TV, but still live! I’m so excited!


----------



## Mairmalade

Mairmalade said:


> - Went out for lunch with my mom
> 
> - Found the cutest mint-colored ruffle bikini for my trip this summer
> 
> *- Started applying for other opportunities again. Found one today that I really resonated with and hoping for initial contact after the closing date *



*Note on the above:*
- I received a job offer and accepted it!   It's an administrative role for a pharmaceutical company that focuses on assisting patients with specialized care and programs.

*A few other bits of happiness:*

- Made lunch plans for this coming Tuesday with some old co-workers I wasn't able to see before I left my old job

- Got my haircut. I love going there because I don't get too much face-to-face interaction right now and 30 minutes there feels like I'm spending time with a bunch of awesome friends. I've been going to the same person for 11 years

- Made arrangements with a few other buyers for games I'm selling


----------



## Sophie23

Titanic is on Disney + now


----------



## Midoriya

Venti said:


> - Game 1 between the Boston Celtics and the Golden State Warriors is tonight.  The Mavs aren't in it, but I'm really, really hoping the Celtics win this series.  I've always kind of been a fan of them growing up alongside the Mavs.  Plus if they win this championship they'll surpass the Los Angeles Lakers for most NBA championships all-time.  (and I want them to avenge the Mavs as well, lol).



- They did it in game 1!  They beat the Warriors 120-108 and took a 1-0 series lead.  That's a great start for the Celtics!  

- My partner is being sweet to me.  

- I got paid today and my savings are going up even more.

- I'm listening to remixes while working and it's been a lot of fun.

- Going to try and squeeze in a couple TBT Smash friendly matches later.

- I'm going to that event tonight to volunteer!


----------



## Amatsuki

Today is sunny and I get to hangout with my friend!


----------



## Autumn247

I just got my nose pierced about an hour ago, so happy with how it came out 




Spoiler: Nose piercing picture


----------



## Chris

Autumn247 said:


> I just got my nose pierced about an hour ago, so happy with how it came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nose piercing picture
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>


It suits you well! 

Found out that my evening plans now involve wine, takeout, and a movie courtesy of my Dad. I've been having a low day so glad that things are about to turn around.


----------



## Alienfish

Got a dress in the mail today (handmade with vintage textiles done as a 60s mini) and can't wait to try it on 

Also mom treated me to a beer and crisps at a place so it was nice


----------



## Shawna

Had a delicious dinner from Wendy’s


----------



## xSuperMario64x

decided to do the campsite method for finding a villager to replace cephalobot and on my second try I got Cleo!! I already have two snooty villagers but I love Cleo sm she's coming to my town anyways


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's my 16 year wedding anniversary!
- I took the day off from work and got to sleep in.
- I had a wonderful day with my husband.
- He bought me two different shark hoodies and books 4-6 of the Wheel of Time series.
- The weather was beautiful and warm without being too hot.
- I was a little upset I couldn't wear one of my new hoodies, but I did wear the whale shark T-shirt my husband got me last year.
- We went out for dinner at the Olive Garden and have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.
- I'm just relaxing and enjoying life right now.


----------



## oak

- About to eat some nachos, they're just in the oven right now
- My newer rabbit Leo hasn't tried to attack my ankles in 2 days so hopefully he's starting to calm down now with less testosterone in his little body from the neuter
- I took too long finishing this post and I have consumed the nachos. They were great


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I reviewed my schedule for next week at work and I’m back on for Sunday. I really wanted to get back to work and was nervous that the manager forgot, but I’m excited to work that day! Now, I’m hoping that my schedule is back to normal the following week, meaning that I work the same days as I did before my trip. I don’t see why it wouldn’t be the same, but I’ll think about it until it’s posted, lol.
Totally not thinking about work while I’m on vacation.
⟡ I had a delicious McDonald’s meal before boarding the bus. I had chicken nuggets with barbecue sauce and the obvious choice for a drink: an Orange Lavaburst Hi-C.
⟡ This bus is running a bit behind schedule but it’s stopping at a truck stop very soon. I’m going to pick up some food with a drink. I’m not sure what food I will end up getting, but I’m craving something filling, like chicken tenders. I just don’t know if I’ll be able to get some where it’s stopping.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got a little bit of reading done! c: I feel like I fell behind on my reading schedule when I was sick, so I'm gonna try and catch up with it this month.
☾ I unlocked the Baccarat casino in DQVIII!  Boy am I glad that side quest is over.  I've already earned enough tokens to get all the new equipment I wanted too!
☾ I was also able to work in a little bit of Style Savvy: Styling Star today!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It’s actually from yesterday since I was too sleepy last night lol. I felt a little happier than usual and I don't know why because I didn't do anything significantly different, but I ain't complaining!

I made more progress in my art project again and again! I also liked how it turned out and am already underway starting on another one. 
I got curious and looked up if there are quicker ways to colour stuff in Krita. I watched *this tutorial* and tried it out for myself. I don't know about you, but this could be a HUGE game-changer for my art project saving me lots of time in the long run!  I've been doing digital drawing since 2018 back when I still had noob art skills simply colouring by hand and it's only today I discovered this cool tip. The drawback here is that the colour layers won't retain the brush texture I use which sort of looks like it was coloured traditionally. And I'm lowkey sad because I still find it fun colouring by myself. Regardless, it's a nice trade-off for saving time. This is like a speedrun strat lol.
I had to go to the grocery store to buy a couple of things. I was having a brief look at the Hotwheels section and one caught my eye: a Honda S2000 which is my dream car! Of course, I had to buy it with my own money and apparently was the last one! While the appearance is different from a stock version, it's still an S2000. Hmm, it's almost as if it was my fate to have one haha.



Spoiler: Here it is









I vibed to a lot of music today during my time doing the art project and while driving on the roads. Lots of Nintendo soundtracks, some from Okami, and a couple from Deltarune. And no, I didn't punt other cars out of the way and pick up a banana on the road saying "potassium" out loud lol.
It was raining for a short while until it stopped and the sun came out again. It looks a little nice with pleasant weather and wet roads combined.
I had a tasty dinner eating spaghetti and a chicken sandwich from Jollibee. I was savouring the taste as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm finally getting cephalobot out of my town lol, nothing against him but robot villagers always creep me out so I'll be happy when he finds his new home.

also nothing beats playing Animal Crossing at 6am


----------



## Autumn247

Today's my 28th birthday.  I woke up to some very nice birthday messages on this forum on my profile which really made my day! 
My friend donated to my fundraiser I made on Facebook for the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society, which means a lot to me.  My mom passed away from Leukemia 6 1/2 years ago, so it's a cause close to my heart
Getting takeout later.  Buffalo wings, French fries, and honeydew bubble tea with mango popping boba, super excited
Going to have a couple drinks later tonight to celebrate 
I'm going to the movie theater tomorrow with a friend to see Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness
Enjoying some coffee at the moment and listening to music


----------



## Sophie23

I treated @Autumn247 to some birthday tbt as a birthday present from me

I played some acnh

I’m getting Pokemon sword soon as I’ve lost my Pokemon Shield cartridge (looked everywhere and can’t find it) I just thought I’d be like getting a new game If I got Sword instead lol

I’m excited for my animal crossing Amiibos - hopefully they come next week (fingers crossed )

I thought I’d treat myself so I asked @LittleMissPanda to do me a cute drawing of Ellie - my favourite villager (can’t wait to see what it looks like).


----------



## moonbyu

it was my bday yesterday! got lots of bday wishes and my friends and i went on a picnic. we had lots of fun, even tho it’s rained a lil bit haha.


----------



## hakutaku

Went out today and bought a bunch of travel size toiletries as well as converted some money into euros . So I feel a bit more prepared for my trip. I was also starving so picked up two pain aux raisins and ate both on the way home 

The weather's been perfect, dry, sunny, but not hot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MY GRADIENT FEATHER LINEUP IS COMPLETE LET'S GOOOOOOOO

I was blessed by the graciousness of @/MasterM64 and he decided to sell me his Rad Feather!! I'm so excited to finally have all the gradient feathers, those and the balloons are my favorite collectibles ever so I'm so hyped about this!!! I'm not gonna pull it out rn because I want to keep my trans pride lineup for now but I'm def gonna be showing off all the bad boys soon!!!
I also need to make a drawing to celebrate 

with that I can finally end my collectible hunt which has been ongoing since November of last year. I'm so relieved lol. I appreciate everyone who supported my selling thread, however yall supported it!! you guys are as RAD as the rad feather!!!


----------



## Dunquixote

The rest of my birthday presents except obviously for FE Three Hopes arrived today! Also need to spend some target gift cards that I got . 



Spoiler: Kitty pics in new hat















Who does it better? 

I really like this storage for loose colored pencils. I bought an extra prisma color since I sharpened one not very good and that bothered me so I decided to get one for my birthday as backup. I had to get something to put it in, so it doesn’t get lost and such.



Spoiler









I got one of the two units from part two of this gacha collab that I wanted last night on my newbie account . Need four more multis until i can get the pity for the other unit. They really need to give daily login crystals and more in this game and others.

About to start playing some Diablo III on my switch!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Im happy that I got a day off work after working 8 days straight. Finally!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m currently in the St. Louis airport waiting for a flight to Vegas. After _several_ reroutes and delays on the bus, I wound up there. I’m not a fan of planes, but at least it only takes an hour and a half. I posted more details on the bus trip in The Travel Thread, if you’re interested in more details. I’m taking a train back, though. 
Also, I’m very happy my dad bought the plane tickets. I would never, lol.

⟡ I’m eating some delicious lasagna from this place outside of the airport. I’m glad I didn’t order anything weird because it was an Italian restaurant and wasn’t sure what half of the stuff on the menu was. The lasagna is delicious, though. I’m happy with my choice. 


Spoiler: Lasagnaaaaaa









⟡ I’m excited to be on a train going for the return trip. The reroutes and delays on that bus were crazy, illogical, and unnecessary. Besides, the train is my absolute favorite mode of transportation. 
⟡ I downloaded some of my music on Spotify so I have something to listen to on the airplane. I know there’s no signal on those things and I’m not paying for the WiFi for less than two hours.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is another good day where I felt happier than usual for some reason!

The weather was absolutely gorgeous today! Sunny skies all around and there were little to no clouds to be seen!
I had to drive to places and completed them. Also got to vibe to a lot of music during the beautiful weather.
*Feel free to skip this point.* As I was driving on the highway and checked my rearview mirrors to stay aware of my surroundings, I spotted a *2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro*! 153 cars later, this is the first pick-up truck on the list! Wow, I went from spotting an elusive tiny car to a humongous pick-up truck real quick lol. If you're curious what the 'TRD' part is, it stands for *T*oyota *R*acing *D*evelopment!
I made more progress in my art project and finished a piece fairly quickly thanks to discovering a trick I found online for Krita yesterday. I was amazed and probably saved at least 15 minutes on it!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and golded a circuit experience that was a little painful. Eventually, I did a couple of custom races to just chill.



Spoiler: A midget vs a giant. Who would win?!?!



On the left is the *Suzuki Cappuccino* I saw a couple of days ago. The one on the right is the *2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro *I just mentioned. It was a little scary going side by side with the pick-up truck lol.






I was randomly reminded of the Oarfish minigame from Camp TBT last year. I'm glad I bookmarked it because it's still up and running! Does anybody remember OarChris mode? If memory serves me correctly, it was made because @/Chris wasn't very good at the regular Oarfish and @/Mistreil had to make an easy version for him. Oh, and there was Baby Park playing in the background.  I'm happy with the fact that this minigame brought back good memories from that event. It almost felt like it was just yesterday!



Spoiler: My score in OarChris


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had no plans today so it was just a relaxing day at home.
- The weather was nice and not too hot again.
- I ate my leftover tortellini alfredo from Olive Garden for lunch.
- I got to try some chocolate/strawberry mochi truffles from Japan and they were good.
- I watched a lot of TV and played some games today.
- I'm looking forward to reading tonight before bed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

since I accidentally broke my little colorful night light I went out and got a new one (courtesy of my parents' funding since I still don't have a job rip), I just wanted a night light to sit on my dresser and cycle through colors slowly. I ended up getting this for $15:



it is battery operated but it can also be plugged in, so I plugged it in next to my phone charger and sat it on my dresser. it's so nice and calming at nighttime when I'm winding down playing a game in the dark. and the remote can turn it on/off so i can easily turn it off when im falling asleep. I'm really glad I was able to get this so quickly, I kinda didn't feel like going all the way out across town again but I was pretty upset that my other night light broke. I love this new one a lot


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today and yesterday I finally got to enjoy myself after this horrible vacation week. I went with my sister to an anime convention we haven't been to in about 3 years because of the pandemic. It really was a great time. I got to cosplay as movie Robotnik, take pictures with a couple of cosplayers as well as photoshoots, and bring home a huge haul of goodies.


----------



## Neb

- I had a tasty burger with fries for dinner!
- I got a long, brisk walk in.
- I bought a new book today!
- I finished a case in The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles with one of my moms!


----------



## Merielle

@xSuperMario64x congrats on completing your watermelon feather quest!!! 

☾ Played a lot more Style Savvy: Styling Star today!  I finished Alina's storyline and spent a good while redecorating my boutique (it needed it ahaha ;v; ), and I also got my first like in Shopdo!
☾ I finally finally _finally_ finished volume 9 of Durarara!!  Felt like I was on that volume forever, so it feels good to be able to move on to the next one!
☾ Both of my dad's Father's Day presents are in!  I was able to sneak one package past him without him noticing, and the other he just assumed was me ordering merch again, hehehehehe.


----------



## deana

It's raining tonight and the air is cool and nice


----------



## Midoriya

deana said:


> It's raining tonight and the air is cool and nice



Ooo, it was raining here early last week.  It's not right now.  There are some birds outside chirping at night every night though and I find it cute, but a bit odd.

- Slept in.

- Played some Genshin Impact and finished up the newest quests.

- Had turkey burgers with french fries for dinner.  We gave the leftover meat to the kitties, which they liked (especially Lulu, she's so thin ;_; )

- My partner was sweet to me.

- Didn't have to work.  Overall a really chill and good Saturday.


----------



## Sophie23

I got the cutest profile pic of Ellie made by @LittleMissPanda 

And I’m seeing some of my family today- it’s been a while


----------



## Hat'

I've been practicing a lot with my voice for the past 7 years or so and I've recently reached a new "breakthrough". I' have never took any kind of singing lesson and I'm really happy to see how much I progressed since I started. I used to belt with a very poor and unhealthy technique and I recently got to the point where I'm actually able to mix with a sound that feels good to produce, and to hear. I'm glad that I "learned" to sing through mimicking videos of singers because it now allows me to compare how different my range has gotten. I can now hold C5s and reach D5 with ease, while I wasn't even able to hold a G4 two years prior. I'm also extremely delighted because I finally have a steady vibrato that doesn't feel forced or wonky, I'm relieved as this was a big concern I had about my singing.


----------



## Alienfish

Had two good days at PoGo Fest in-game, finished just now before 6 pm!  And I got really lucky with the weather, god knows how many kms I've been walking these days outside!


----------



## meo

baby is done with therapy! had him premature so it's been a hard week just with tests, treatmemnts, etc...but feels so good to be home and finally be done so I can snuggle him all I want <3
house is super clean and smells nice, which means my type Aness is in bliss
made brownies


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good birthday yesterday.  Had some takeout and my sister got me a bottle of wine for a gift.  Had a couple drinks last night, was a good day 
Slept in today
Going to the movie theater with my friend later today to see Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness 
I got some new music 
I'm feeling really good just in general


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I went skating in front of the house for about 30-40 minutes to help myself wake up and now I'm not as tired as I was 

also made plans to hang out w a friend on Wednesday, we're gonna go to the park and just chill for a while


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Tomorrow Monday marks a whole week since I came to live here in Connecticut. The neighborhood is so nice, lots of lovely houses with cute front yards, lots of trees and flowers, no garbage in the streets, and every morning I wake up to the sound of chirping birds outside my window and not obnoxious honking cars  nights are especially peaceful. Got all my things where they belong nice and organized. I also completed my first two art commissions here in Connecticut! I'm very happy about that. I have tons of free time now so I'll be doing all kinds of activities, such as hiking, sightseeing, drawing and my favorite way to pass time: writing.


----------



## allainah

I received a beautiful drawing I commissioned, it was of my kitty who passed away and my other baby. Really made my day today : ) fun fact it's from the user above me lol! 
COMMISSION THEM


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished my garden set up. It looks like a genuine English garden, but for vegetables and fruit. Ok maybe it's not that fancy, but it's coming along! I just need to border the other side with rocks and make 4 more wooden planter boxes. It's going to look great.

I have a lot of scrap wood that I got for free and with permission from my place of work. It will take a bit of time, but with a lot of work the boxes will look great. Lumber is so expensive these days...I mean everything is, but wood really skyrocketed.

I got some time in to exercise today. I fixed a hand-me-down smartphone, which I just use freely with my internet, a pair of wireless headphones, and it works great for listening to music while exercising. That might not sound amazing, but for someone like me who often can't afford super nice stuff like that, it's awesome to finally have the chance to upgrade.

It's also awesome reading up on all of the highlights of the wonderful members here.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was lovely again today.
- My dog curled up with me on the couch.
- For the most part, I had a relaxing day at home.
- I helped a baby bird get back to its nest! It wasn't a newborn. It already had most of its feathers but we found it just sitting in the road while walking the dog. I couldn't leave it there to get run over or attacked by the neighborhood cats. I heard another bird chirping like crazy from a nearby bush, so I picked the little bird up and set him/her(?) on top of the bush. It hopped over to a nest embedded further in the bush and cozied right up to its sibling. Hopefully they'll be okay now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I think my mother saw what I said in the "What's Bothering You?" thread.... She is back to being the happy loving Mommy I remember : )

OTHER THAN THAT
I visited my PoPo again today and she attempted to make Fried Chicken and it was really good! She also had Pork, Green Beans, and some cranberry juice for me!!!
My mother surprised me and my brother with $20 gift cards! I don't know why but YAY! I hope I find something fun to use it on the Eshop!
I played Super Paper Mario after FOREVER and it is still one of my favorite games. Today I completed that one post game extra with the Ninja tournament! I got some capture cards of the different partners from TTYD! 
I HAVE SOME DELICOUS BLUEBERRY SMOOTHIE JUICE STUFF AGAIN. I LOVE THIS SMOTHIES FROM THE STORES. IDK WHY BUT THEY ARE SO HEALTHY AND DELICOUS!?!!?!! 
I called my Nanna and she went to the Beach today because she lives near one and she says it was very fun and sunny!
My mother bought me a Watermelon Lemonade candle and it smells SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO GOOD 
Today was super duper fun and happy!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Not a lot of stuff today because it was pretty uneventful.

Had a good sleep.
It was the third day running in pleasant sunny weather and got a chance to be soaked in the light again!
I started and finished another piece for my art project. I just wanna say my heart is getting cuddled in cuteness right now.


----------



## Midoriya

My partner was sweet to me when I was feeling down and I'm feeling better now because of it.  Martial arts protects my body, but she protects my heart.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was exploring Vegas today and found ended up finding some interesting stuff. I only purchased two energy drinks so far. I don’t plan on drinking them. The Bakugo one is tempting, though, because orange is my favorite flavor. The only problem is, I’m unsure if that’s what flavor it is, though.


Spoiler: might just save them both









⟡ I also went to a weird antique shop and found this. It’s a real person’s skeleton and it’s expensive as heck. I thought some of the members here might be intrigued! 


Spoiler: still creeped out








⟡ I’m currently eating Popeye’s for a night snack and will probably head downstairs for some casino slots. I got some spicy chicken tenders with hot sauce and drinking some Dr. Pepper!


----------



## BrokenSanity

*Yesterday June 4th*
- It was nice and sunny outside
- I'm really happy I made myself weight-lift again and it felt really good I just need to make it into a habit to make a workout schedule 
- I FINALLY got to have a lettuce cheese burger again after wanting to have one for so long
- When I logged in to TBT in the evening I saw @/xSuperMario64x finally got his Rad Feather and he gifted me the rest of his leftover funds to help me get a popsicle, I feel so happy seeing his feather collection finished and now I'm halfway through to affording the minimum price for a popsicle(according to the tier list at least)
- I finished beating my game today
- I finished making my Transgender and Lesbian Pinterest boards for pride month, next I'm going to make Pansexual and Bisexual ones


----------



## Midoriya

BrokenSanity said:


> *Yesterday June 4th*
> - I'm really happy I made myself weight-lift again and it felt really good I just need to make it into a habit to make a workout schedule



Yoooooo, nice!  I'm really happy you did.  Just keep going at it.


----------



## Sophie23

My animal crossing Amiibos came this morning!! Got cute stickers too  Now I can move in my dreamies


----------



## WhiteLily210

It was too late for a photo, but there was a rainbow striped car with BLM on the sides.
Very fitting for pride month!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

guys..... it's a baby


----------



## hakutaku

- went shopping today to pick up some last minute items for my trip, so i got some dewy makeup setting spray, tinted moisturizer, cleansing wipes, some new wide leg jeans, and a book (_Berlin Alexanderplatz_ by Alfred Döblin, very fitting since I'm going to Berlin  ) I have a  habit where if I'm going for a trip I bring along a classic book to read that takes place in the area I'm visiting

- my mum did me a huge favour and photocopied my passport + printed out my COVID travel documents at her work

- finished Nana last night, it's quickly become one of my fav anime of all time


----------



## Chris

Sat-Mon:

Saturday I spent hours sat in my parents garden reading _His Majesty's Dragon _by Naomi Novik. I originally read it ~16 years ago as a teenager, and I didn't expect it to live up to my memory, but I'm really enjoying it! In the evening we ate steak and sat around the fire pit drinking red wine. 
I met some of my partner's closest friends last night. We went to see a live performance in the park and then went to a bar for drinks. Turns out they like me and they were really glad to see that I'm making her happy. 
This morning my girlfriend treated me to pancakes at a café for breakfast, then we spent the afternoon sat in the park.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Finished writing my law and ethics exam, a requirement for getting licensed as a Professional Engineer where I am!  Shout-out to @Dunquixote for being my accountability buddy and checking in with me every two weeks for over 6 months now (and sharing kitty photos with me as additional motivation ).


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I discovered a visitor in our backyard so I took a pic heehee, and they were very watchful of me~ hey now! Are you eating grass?? They do say the grass is greener on the other side... but needless to say I was extremely happy 



Spoiler: NSFW because our neighbor is naked








​


​


----------



## BrokenSanity

Late updating my posts again 
*Yesterday June 5th*
- It was my mother's birthday and I'm happy I gave her a hug and wished her happy birthday and her work gave her super pretty flowers she even let me hold them, the kitchen smells really nice now
- We got pizza which is like my favorite food or my comfort food and it's even better because I got a burger the day prior 
- My favorite sibling took time to spend quality time with me again and I had a blast playing Minecraft with her again, she made me another pixel art for my world and I'm still laughing at the stupid family inside jokes


----------



## Midoriya

A lot of things were resolved today for me, which surprised me and made me very happy.  I also have been getting better sleep and got a lot of work done today.  Just reminds me that I'm too quick to give up on things sometimes when things go south.  I need to do better with that.  All in all a great start to the week.


----------



## Beanz

today was the last day of school, thank gosh. i still have tests tomorrow through thursday but thankfully they end at 10, after that it’s my birthday yayy


----------



## VanitasFan26

I spoke to my aunt about my frustration with my doctor's appointment and she understands where I'm coming from. Told me to get a new doctor because she thinks I'm doing great treating myself well and that Doctor in her quote "didn't know any better and jumped to conclusions." Even though I'm still feel mad about that appointment at least talking to my aunt made me feel better.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- The weather was nice and warm again.
- My daylilies are blooming in the front yard.
- My husband mowed the grass and cut back a lot of vines and low hanging branches so the yard looks so much better.
- I had a rough day at work, but my husband was very sweet to me.
- The Sandman trailer dropped today and it looks soooo good!
- I had a Summer Strawberry Salad from Wendy's for dinner. I've been craving one for a while now, so I'm glad they brought it back.
- I had an Oreo Cone for dessert. Ice cream always makes everything better.


----------



## Merielle

Yesterday:
☾ I got to progress the story some more in DQVIII!  I also obtained the Ultimate Key and was able to collect a ton of treasure.
☾ Also played Style Savvy: Styling Star for a bit!  I've been messing around with the design feature some more.  I wish there were more customization options and more colors (and that some of the available colors weren't so bright that they practically _glow_), but I've still made some neat stuff with it, I think!

Today:
☾ We were able to rescue and release a poor little skink that had gotten into the house and was being bullied by my tuxedo cat—albeit minus its tail, which it had already dropped.  Can't tell you how many lizard rescues we've performed around here over the years. ^^;


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I have sensitive skin so real tattoos are out of the question for me, so a fake tattoo is the next best thing. It lasts for five weeks and I think the girl did a very nice job. This picture was right by after it was drawn. I’ll take another picture tomorrow for the finished product.


Spoiler: tattoo time








⟡ I was actually going to get my favorite person’s nickname for me in her handwriting, but I don’t think my crush would’ve been too happy about that, lol.  I ultimately decided on the above and wanted to show it off.


Spoiler: Blue Streak








⟡ I was able to watch the Colorado Avalanche play the Edmonton Oilers today and advance to the Cup Final. I’m currently rooting for the Lightning of the remaining teams.
⟡ I gambled a bit last night and tonight, and I was only harassed twice for the ID, lol. I think I prefer the ones that have the “Over 21” stamp so I can just raise my fist, lol. They don’t do that in Vegas, though. 
Harass is a harsh word, I know, but I’m sick of being mistaken for a kid, lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

~ Caught an Aerodactyl in Pokémon Go today (haven't caught one of those before)
~ Also changed up my look in Pokèmon Go, I really like it
~ Had a mostly nice walk... mostly
~ Bought some yummy (but unhealthy) snacks for cheap
~ There's a really pretty sunset right now
~ Excited about dinner tonight


----------



## Laudine

MY FAV MANGA WILL OFFICIALLY CONTINUE YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

I have been a fan of Miura's for about a decade and his sudden death last year destroyed me  Today they announced that his lifelong friend and his studio are going to continue the manga. The announcement was so touching and honestly made me teared up.

I've been having a terrible week and this news truly made my year. The feels...


----------



## Sophie23

My mum bought me Pokemon Sword


----------



## Mairmalade

*June 6:*

- Had matcha bubble tea which is one of my (many) favorite things
- Enjoyed a nice long walk
- Played SSBU with a longtime friend
- Completed an Excel course (I'd only consider myself an intermediate user and want to learn more advanced data analytics formulas for everyday use)

*June 7:*

- The weather is beautiful 
- Went on another great walk and saw a lab puppy
- Went out for dinner with a woman I adore. We chatted for two hours and she ended up treating me. Looking forward to the next time we get together so I can treat her to one of her favorites!
- Chatted with a few old co-workers
- Parents sent some pictures from their trip to Newfoundland that I was excited to see (pic below of a big Canadian moose!)
- Started a new book,_ The Salt Road_



Spoiler: moose


----------



## xSuperMario64x

two heckin awesome things happened in pocket camp!!

first, I got a free Azalea's train cookie at the fortune cookie stand, and I got a second train conductor's hat. I really like the hat but I was a bit disappointed as I wanted the outfit to go with it, so I planned on buying a box of cookies for 250 leaf tickets so I could use my stamps and get the conductor's uniform guaranteed. but before I did that I decided to open the free cookie I got from an event a while ago, and that free cookie happened to contain the uniform!! talk about lucky!!
second, I was opening gifts from friends and one of my friends sent me a Sanrio gift (which I didn't even know was a thing I was so hyped to see it) and I got a Keroppi fan!!! it's so cute and I love it!!

anyways so here's my boy Daniel wearing the train conductor's uniform/hat and holding the Keroppi fan, def one of my favorite outfits in this game now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

MY LOOK-ALIKE AND NICK (MY WII SPORTS CRUSH) ARE FINALLY DATING IN MY TOMODACHI LIFE GAME, I CAN'T CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT RIGHT NOW 
Since I'm writing a fic based off of my Tomodachi Life game (specifically about those two Miis), it's gonna make the story a lot more interesting 
Edit: Decided to add a screenshot of the lovebirds <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply again last night. According to my husband, our dog barked when he came to bed and I don't even remember it.
- The weather was pretty nice today, cloudy but warm with a nice breeze blowing. It never rained like the forecast predicted.
- I got to see a couple of the neighborhood dogs and cats while walking my dog, including an Akita.
- I'm still reviewing the prior work I've done on my novel and I've been happy with a lot of it so far. It needs a few tweaks, but that's to be expected since it's a first draft anyway.
- I'm really getting back into my writer's mindset, observing everyday things from a literary point of view, 'writing' little scenarios in my head just for the fun of it. It feels like I've recaptured a piece of myself that I lost over the past few years due to anxiety and depression.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m happy with how the fake tattoo turned out. It actually looks real and you can’t really tell it’s not a legitimate tattoo. 


Spoiler: tattoo after 24 hours








⟡ I am riding an Amtrak bus for the first time! I’ve never been on their coach busses before, so I’m interested in seeing how they work. I’m at the Airport waiting for it to pick up. 
⟡ I had lots of fun in Vegas, even with getting bugged for an ID a few times. I found some candy that I was unable to find locally. My dad bought me some food today, as well.
⟡ I’m excited to be taking the Amtrak train once again. I really do not like planes and my last plane trip will _hopefully_ be my last.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning beat the NY Rangers 4-1 to tie their series at 2-2! It was absolutely crucial to get it tied after dropping the first two games. Best of 3 now, here's hoping they can continue to keep this up.


----------



## Mr_Persona

In a few months i'll be getting a Oled switch console and best part it will be my and second, my brother or 2nd sister can play with me locally! Maybe my sister will play NH because by then my island will be gone on the switch.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Today I briefly had both my kitties curled up in my lap!! ;v; I think Rat mainly just wanted to cuddle with Boo though—she got annoyed with his presence and left, and he immediately got up to follow after her lol.
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star on breaks today!  It's a really great breaktime game honestly; the in-game days are typically fairly short, and you can save at almost any point too.  I've been trying to take more high-quality breaks, so I like having fun things that I can also put down quickly.
☾ Played DQVIII for a bit this evening and got Red in the party!  Still need to get her set up with some equipment, but I'm glad to have the whole group together now.


----------



## Autumn247

*Yesterday 6/7/2022*

Went grocery shopping, got everything on my list
Got on the treadmill
Watched a couple episodes of Yugioh and a couple episodes of Kotaro Lives Alone
Had cheddar Jalapeno poppers for dinner, so delicious  
*Today 6/8/2022*

Had whole grain waffles w/ some maple syrup and some fresh raspberries on the side for breakfast with coffee, great breakfast!  
I finally slept good after barely any sleep for several days, so I feel a lot better 
Listening to music right now and drinking coffee before I start my day
Getting on the treadmill and doing some other exercises later
Taking a walk to the store and the library later
Doing some laundry and cleaning up my apartment today
Should have some time later in the afternoon/evening to watch some shows and/or read some of my book


----------



## Midoriya

- Resolved things with my family finally.  Going to be talking to my business partners and accountant soon.  So excited!

- Work is going well and I'm a lot more involved now.  I love being able to listen to music while working at my own pace!

- The weather is nice outside today, albeit the sun isn't out, but at least I can hear the birds chirping!

- My partner has continued to be sweet to me.

- Almost a full week of consistent sleep!  I'm in a lot better mood and more like myself because of it.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I was able to get two functioning GameCube controllers for free. 

Also, even better, Animal Crossing: City Folk arrived today, and I still have my old save data from 8 years ago! I was so happy to be back in my old town. I was worried that I had lost it because I couldn’t find the game. 

I am currently looking for AC: GameCube on eBay and other platforms, and that’s kind of exciting. 

I am so glad I still have my Wii. It’s so cool to be able to play all the old GameCube and Wii games.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I ended up being able to hang out w my friend today and it was such a great time!! we went to the park to play on the playground a bit, and we also walked on a decently long trail, then we went and got ice cream at a local parlor downtown! we were only together for about 2 hours but it was a really great time and I hope I get to see them again this weekend 

also I've expanded my new drawing idea and the concept I have in mind is a little ambitious but hey, no pain no gain! I gotta push myself when I'm drawing


----------



## TheDuke55

I had off of work today and actually slept for a good bit. I was well rested today.

I was able to exercise today as well as work in my gardens which was a lot of fun and very relaxing. Even if it was super hot and humid.

If all goes well I should have a lot of packages making their way to me tomorrow or sometime this week. Which I hope is the case as I had to purchase live plants that aren't sold or grown where I am from. So it will be exciting to make a little terrarium with them.

Other then that I mostly played a lot of games that I've had on the backburner and started to watch One Piece where I left off on the funmation dub. It was fun getting back into it. Kind of a lazy day, but I needed that after all the hectic work days.


Croconaw said:


> ⟡ I was exploring Vegas today and found ended up finding some interesting stuff. I only purchased two energy drinks so far. I don’t plan on drinking them. The Bakugo one is tempting, though, because orange is my favorite flavor. The only problem is, I’m unsure if that’s what flavor it is, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: might just save them both
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443621


Bakugo's flavor is actually nitroglycerin sweat.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's recap time!

*June 6, 2022*

After dropping off my sister at school, I saw a rough collie walking with their owner. I will never get over the fact that they're cute and fluffy.
I completed a piece for my art project and started on another one!
Got to play Gran Turismo 7 for a little bit just to drive in the rain. Seeing my opponents slowly aquaplane into a wall is funny. In fact, I even saw one of them spin out on the track map. Using slick tires in wet conditions is not a great idea lol.
I finally played New Leaf again after not touching the game for three months according to some of my villagers. Speaking of which, none of them moved out which makes me happy! I eventually played hide and seek with them, with Tipper choosing the worst spot ever and finding her in literally under 10 seconds lol. Pro-tip: Never hide behind a tree near the town plaza.
*June 7, 2022*

There was torrential rain, but I oddly find it relaxing. Later on, the sun came out and it was nice.
I got to play a little bit of New Leaf.
What was it again? Oh yeah, more progress on my art project!
*June 8, 2022*

I played Gran Turismo 7 and this one car caught my eye in the dealerships where they got cycled in today: a *1954 Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupe!* This didn't appear in GT Sport oddly enough, but I'm glad it returned to the series once again. If you played Mario Kart 8, you may already recognize this car, though that game had the *roadster version*. Anyway, I bought it, painted it blue, and made a livery for it. You already know where this is going haha.



Spoiler: 300 SL Coupe with a custom livery



Thought I'd just stick on some Mario Kart related decals that someone else thankfully made.












*Feel free to skip this point.* This car has already been mentioned previously, but I saw a *Toyota GR Supra*. While it's a Toyota, the car is powered by a BMW engine and apparently, some people are getting their pants in a twist for reasons I don't quite understand haha. For a car that hasn't been mentioned yet, I spotted a *McLaren MP4-12C*! Finally, a McLaren that's _not_ a P1 or a 720S. It was getting a little annoying seeing those two cars almost exclusively from the brand if I'm being brutally honest, so to see the MP4-12C is such a breath of fresh air! Yes, this car appears in Gran Turismo. Not gonna lie, it looks like the car is smiling lol.
I made more progress in my art project and I'm quite happy with how this particular piece turned out. The anatomy isn't too bad from what I can tell and the momentum I've been having over the past few days is great. Getting one piece done and another underway in a single day is really helping me inch closer to completion just a little more quickly. Let's do this!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night.
- I went into the office again today and got to see a few more of my coworkers.
- I took a morning break and went for a walk outside.
- The weather stayed nice all day. We never got the thunderstorms that were predicted.
- I got to read quite a bit on my lunch break.
- I'm sort of happy and nervous about this, but my boss asked me to mentor one of my new coworkers. I'm always nervous about interacting with people I don't know well, but I'm happy that my boss is that confident in my abilities to help out someone who is new to the job.
- I'm happy with the amount of work that I accomplished today.
- I got to leave work early and had a good appointment with my massage therapist.
- I came home to a clean house and my dog was so excited to see me.
- My dog snuggled up to me on the couch this evening.


----------



## deana

I went on a nice long walk to the grocery store today. It was great weather for the walk and I went a different way than usual to make the walk extra long. On my way there I saw a super cute family of gophers, a mom with a lot of babies who were running around and playing  At the store I found some limited edition flavour potato chips and I am very excited to try them! (Probably later tonight) I got two different flavours: barbecue x sweet chilli heat and dill pickle x white cheddar.


----------



## Neb

- I took another brisk walk today!
- Someone complemented my glasses at the coffee shop!
- I relaxed with some visual novels and anime.
- I read for an hour.


----------



## BrokenSanity

*Yesterday June 7th*
- My teacher came over to collect my schoolwork samples I gave her the last of my papers for the school year
- She brought her dog with her and then my neighbor was outside coming back home from taking her dog for a walk and her dog saw my teacher's dog and they liked each other so they starting playing together jumping up and down and giving each other head boops it was so precious 
- My teacher also gave me pens and an apple caramel lollipop which makes me really happy because I love being given stationery at the end of the school year(I own a collection)
- Took a shower
- Minecraft added the newest update and I'm soooo happy my favorite animal is finally a mob in the game! Finally frogs are here!!! 
*Today June 8th*
- Got to see my BFF one final time before I need to wait till August to see her again, we finished another one of my projects
- Had Kiwis for lunch 
- It's my final day of school
- Went to get a haircut and I'm glad it turned out perfect
- I'm looking into taking a college level science course for next semester because science is my strong suit and if I can complete this course I possibly can get 1 year's worth of credits and possibly graduation high school a year early 
- Currently halfway through working towards my gaming achievement I'm trying to get


----------



## Merielle

☾ The CD I ordered arrived today!  That's another one for my Shaman King music collection.
☾ I also placed orders for the last two otome art books/fan books I need to complete that collection!!  At least until more come out or I branch into more titles ahahaha.  The pricing was quite decent too, I think because these are newer—getting ahold of some of the ones from a few years back was a tad painful, eheh. ;v;
☾ I watched the latest episode of Spy x Family with my mom (which I'm especially glad about because the cliffhanger in Episode 8 was absolutely killing me), and caught her up a little more on Shaman King too!
☾ And I finished the main storyline of Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I accidentally wore the same dress as another character though _whOOPS—_  I'm excited to get into the post-game story and start hunting some more of the in-game achievements.  They basically gave me a checklist, so now I won't be able to rest until it's at 100% lol


----------



## Chrysopal

My pretzels 


*also* a nice family dinner overlooking a sunset upon mountaintops.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

baby miko is getting better at using the litter box every day and im so proud of her, she's only just now 5 weeks old and she's such a strong and sweet baby


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been getting more sleep recently.

- Weather outside is nice.

- Work is going well.

- My partner continues to be sweet to me.

- The Boston Celtics defeated the Golden State Warriors in game three yesterday 116-100.  They now lead the series 2-1.  Here's hoping they can win the championship!  

EDIT:

- I forgot to mention, the stray kitty that comes by somehow got stuck in our garage, so I gave her a dry kitty food and liquid kitty food combination, and water as well.  Going to let her back into the wild soon.


----------



## Autumn247

The building next to my apartment building was on fire last night.  The fire alarms went off at 3am and we had to evacuate due to all the smoke and concern that it could spread to our building since they're so close together.  They had the whole street blocked off with fire trucks, etc.  And we stood outside till 4:30am waiting to be allowed back in.  I'm happy because they were able to put it out, no one got hurt, it didn't spread to our building, and my cats are okay (I was extremely worried about them)

Today:

I finished reading a book
I have time to watch some anime
My cats are being sweet


----------



## Shawna

TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## TurnipBell20

I started learning Let It Be (arranged by Mateus Asato) today, and I got pretty far playing it pretty cleanly. I am so excited!


----------



## Sophie23

I went to a scorpion island and I caught lots of scorpions!  

I’m usually rubbish at a scorpion lol they always sting me 

(I dug up holes to trap them so I could catch them safely)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got to wear my pyjamas to school today XD
I tried churros for the first time! They're SO good!!
Worked on chapter 3 for my fic!
Finished my AC-themed art project for school!
Played a bit of Tomodachi Life ^^
I'm gonna watch some Poofesure soon!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

After two whole years I am finally going back to thrift stores ~ I found so many good things today! I found many cute clothes and notebooks but best of all, my parents friend was selling some stuff! I got all of this for $60!

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess Link Amiibo
Cooking Mama Cook Off
Star Fox Guard
Smash Bros for 3DS
Animal Crossing Backpack Buddy Keychain of Porter the Monkey
3 Random Amiibo Cards

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!! I also almost bought _Dōbutsu no Mori+ and it came with the memory card, manual, and disc but it was $25 and I dont have a Japanese Gamecube sooo I didnt buy it. I ALSO ALMOST BOUGHT THESE PIKMIN PLUSHIES. Oh and this Tri Color Airline Project Mirai DX: Luka keychain but I didnt buy any of these because I thought they were overpriced xD_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The croissants are looking delish, can't wait to have one


----------



## skarmoury

SCREAMING CRYING KICKING THE WALL I've been fawning over the new cards I pulled in Project Sekai, I got my favorite cards I want to cry I've never been this lucky! Thank you Festival Gacha for the 4* card boost. rayge:



Spoiler: Dive Into Me



First off is Dive Into Me Mafuyu!! Ahhh holy god her trained card is probably my second favorite in the entire game, just after the Niigo Miku Fes card. It's so serene and peaceful and I'm so in love with entire vibes of the trained card. I literally kept coming back to the game just to see the card because that's how much it makes me happy HAHAH. I'm now super motivated to get back into the game for the sole reason of flaunting my Mafuyu card in co-op LMAO.











My layout with her as the front of my team in co-op is really pretty! Her card matches my Mad Skillz and Pale Color titles, which are my favorite titles that I have so far. I can't believe it I'm so happy to have her.









Spoiler: For "Your" Sake



Next is For "Your" Sake Minori! I used up everything I had for the angel gacha this card was in (which was like 100 pulls), only to not get any of the rate-up characters. :c So when I pulled in the Fes gacha, I was coping SO HARD for the very small 0.1% chance she or any of the other angel MMJ cards would appear. And she surprisingly came home!! My little angel Minori!! Ahhh god I really love this set. 














Spoiler: Gift From Above



Another card I'm really thrilled to have pulled is this Christmas Nene card!! The trained card is nice, but I love love LOVE her untrained card more, I think it's the prettiest untrained card in the game. Christmas is my favorite holiday and I'm really glad they got to capture so much of the Christmas vibes that I love in Nene's card.








Below are two other cards I got, I don't love them as much as I love the first three, but regardless I still really like these cards! :]



Spoiler: Miscellaneous






Spoiler: Sweet Moment



This card set is really pretty, so I'm happy to have pulled Airi! This card is also a perfect scorer so that's really good for my team.














Spoiler: Rainy Distance



Also got Stella Saki a while back from the free daily 10-pulls! The Leo/Need Stella set is absolutely gorgeous. I'm a huge sucker for starry themes.















I got more 4* cards from the free pulls and Fes gacha, but I thought these 5 were my most notable pulls. Now that I've gotten a lot of the cards I want in game, it's time to save up for future banners!


----------



## LadyDestani

Shawna said:


> TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Happy Birthday! Hope you had an awesome day! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I slept really deeply again last night.
- I went into the office again and it was even more quiet and peaceful today.
- I took a more vigorous walk outside on my morning break.
- The weather was nearly perfect.
- I accomplished a lot at work and cleared out a bunch of emails.
- I read during my lunch break.
- My dog was so excited to see me when I got home.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Made some really good french toast today. It's unhealthy but so what!
- Talked to my mom
- Read a really good series on the Humans of New York instagram page
- Was able to sleep last night as I had two blankets this time
- Excited about the Deino Community Day news on Pokémon Go... i have a perfect zweilous that needs candy


----------



## Merielle

Today was pretty busy, but I was able to work in some time to play Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I was finally able to come up with a boutique interior design that I'm really happy with—although I do wish the max item limit was just a _little_ higher.  It wasn't cluttered _yet_!!  I was also able to get a few more of the in-game achievements too.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Gave my sister her presents in ACNH. I was a little surprised that some stuff she forgot and didn't know about. Glad she liked them. Gave her 11 presents, though i forgot to give her 500k. Well that's something to do in the morning is to drop that off. Kinda sad that she got a car in game but not in real life yet. Hope she wishes for one this year before blowing out the candles.


----------



## S.J.

It’s the weekend! Even better, it’s a three day weekend!


----------



## Franny

IM GETTING MY FIRST TATTOO TODAY I HAVWNT SEEN THE DESIGN YET BUT ILL SEE IT ONCE I GET TO MY ARTISTS SHOP IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather is nice outside today.

- I got paid today and reached a milestone in my savings.

- I've had more than a week of consistent sleep now.  Feeling much better.

- My partner is so sweet.

- Tonight is game four between the Boston Celtics and Golden State Warriors.  I'm really hoping the Celtics win and take the 3-1 series lead.  That would pretty much put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Dunquixote

Shawna said:


> TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Happy belated birthday!  I hope you had a wonderful birthday! 

I’ve been playing the Fire Emblem Three Hopes demo and I’m really enjoying it though I am hoping Byleth with join up with us later or we can choose between her or Shez; doesn’t feel the same without her. I understand it is a whole new story and has a new protagonist and that is fine but still am struggling to accept her as an antagonist . It’s funny since I used to be indifferent to Byleth as a character. Anyways, now I’m really looking forward to the full release; before I wasn’t sure if I was going to like it since Fate Extella sucked gameplay and story wise. 

Been enjoying playing Diablo III too! 

Made a lot more cat friends on Twitter . These last few weeks have been terrible but the cat pictures have been giving me a big boost.



Spoiler






Jewels woke Spanky up the other night by laying on her head. She wakes up and looks confused  in the live version of the pic


My kitties ofc have been making me happy too .


----------



## maria110

I'm happy that my workday is done and I'm home with my pets and audiobooks and ACNH.  I'm not scheduled this weekend and I just kinda want to stay home all weekend and pretend I've run away to hide in a cave.


----------



## Franny

I GOT A TATTOO!!!

TW: Blood!!!!!!! There is blood in this image do not click if squeamish!!!



Spoiler: TW: BLOOD












theres some smearing cause i JUST TOOK THIS as soon as it was finished but i snapped a pic before it got too bloody. this is the best image so far. will update later.

ALSO MY SISTER GOT A CAT!!!!! He was a little kitten found behind a starbucks dumpster. No mom to be found for a couple days.


Spoiler: KITTY!!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night and this time he didn't fly away.
- I slept really deeply again last night.
- The weather was beautiful today, sunny and warm but not too hot.
- I went into the office and had a quiet, peaceful day as it was almost empty.
- I got caught up on a lot of work. It took me 3 weeks to get everything back in good shape after my week off, but I no longer feel overwhelmed. Until my next vacation, at least.
- I had a really good session with my counselor. She's happy with how much I've improved and so am I.
- My dog greeted me when I got home and snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- It's Friday and I'm really looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I received my schedule for work and I’m back on for my normal schedule.
⟡ I’m not happy because I left my charger block on the train and I had to spend $30 a new one. I’m happy because I did get a new one. 
⟡ I have been playing my football game online and I haven’t lost a game since I’ve been back — hopefully I didn’t jinx it, lol. 
⟡ I took a picture of the White Sox Stadium that I passed while on the train. I was happy because the Dodgers were there at the time the picture was taken. 


Spoiler: it was a victory, too.








⟡ The view from my hotel window was nice. The hotel was basically an escape room. There were about 29 floors  and each elevator took you to a different part of each floor. It was very easy to get lost. I was on floor 26 and there were times when I went up to the wrong 26th floor and ended up with a different set of rooms. Also, the room numbers were up to five digits rather than the usual three.


Spoiler: the view


----------



## Merielle

I got to rewatch several more episodes of Shaman King with my mom!  This series somehow never gets old for me. We're saving the final two episodes for next week and hopefully I won't bawl at the ending this time around ahaha.


----------



## Neb

- I got a ton of progress done with a few visual novels I’m playing! (Namely Code;Realize and Coffee Talk)
- I took a brisk walk in the rain! It was fun, but I should definitely get an umbrella next time.
- One of my moms made spaghetti for dinner!
- I finished several episodes of some anime I’m watching!
- I commissioned an artist I think will draw something great!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Very recently I became a permanent employee for a company that I really like after being a temp since February and after so many other jobs I've had, this one place I work at now has been fantastic and filled with great coworkers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ today is my birthday!  I've already gotten quite a few birthday messages from some lovely people <3
★ my dad said he got something for my birthday though it might come in the mail a few days late. I wonder what it could be??
★ I'm back into playing Wild World and I'm actually having a lot of fun with it!
★ last night I came up with two new anthro OCs to add some diversity to my current lineup! I have an idea for a third one based on a character I came up with when I was 9-10 but I'll prob draw it later.
★ my cat Monk is finally getting used to Miko so they can play together in my room now :>
★ every message I get from @/Shiny Shiny Engine is a wild ride and I love it


----------



## Mr_Persona

It's windy and not hot


----------



## Soigne

I found a scholarship to apply to today! I should have everything sent in Monday afternoon. I'm not sure how much is available, but I've heard I can apply every semester as long as my grades are good. Any bit will help, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Beanz

i bought myself a matcha creme frappuccino today at starbucks, it's my new favorite drink there.

also this is actually from yesterday but i had a great birthday, i got a new computer (that actually was an early birthday present lol bc i got it on wednesday) and money. i'd also like to thank everyone who wished me a happy birthday on here, sorry i don't want to disturb and tag you here all at once. also @S.J. drew me my character! 



Spoiler: S.J.'s drawing


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a few more things:

★ I pruned the area around my sunflowers since some of the old plants were trying to grow back, and it looks a lot better now. my sunflowers are already almost a foot tall!! I can't wait to see how tall they get when they're done growing! 

★ I made some more jello for myself last night and, as usual, it's very tasty  unfortunately it's the only thing I really have an appetite for rn but hey eating jello is a fun time so why not.

★ I got some new themes on my 3DS and they're so great!! I've been wanting the hanafuda one for a while so I'm glad I finally got it, and the pastel one was just too cute for me to pass up 








★ @/BrokenSanity made a drawing for me for my birthday and I love it so much I can't even  





★ Miko is becoming more and more accustomed to our house and being a good kitty and I'm so proud of her  here she is, doing what's she's best at doing (being cute and sleeping ofc)




(don't mind the dirt on the sheet, this is my dog's bed and his sheet needs washed lol)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I woke up with almost no back pain.
- The weather was sunny and warm.
- I didn't have to work today.
- My dog cuddled up next to me on the couch.
- For dinner, I had a Summer Strawberry Salad and a Strawberry Frosty from Wendy's.
- I had some extra energy today so I cleaned out my closet. I sorted clothes I no longer wear to either throw away or donate. I made space to hang up all the new clothes I've gotten over the past year or two. I even found a few shirts that I forgot I owned. It feels really good to have that done.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm thrilled that the Tampa Bay Lightning beat the New York Rangers 2-1 to win the series and advance to the Stanley Cup Final for the 3rd year in a row!!! Only one team remains between them and the three-peat now. oh my god


----------



## Sophie23

I’m playing acnh online with my best friend later today, I’m going to her island  

My mum booked the cinema - we’re going to see the new Jurassic film  Thursday


----------



## Chrysopal

Sophie23 said:


> My mum booked the cinema - we’re going to see the new Jurassic film  Thursday



That's exciting!
My mom also is taking me to see the new Jurassic movie  maybe Tuesday tho not Thursday 
I'm happy and looking forward for that.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got a lot of the ACNH NSO icon elements for June today, and made myself a new icon featuring the adorable Merry!
☾ Played Pokemon Legends: Arceus for a good while today!  Just focused on research tasks today, but they're coming along well, and I even caught a couple new species.  I think I'm getting relatively decent at catching Alphas too!
☾ Also played some more Style Savvy: Styling Star, got several more achievements, and worked towards some others!  I had some fun playing around with the outfit designer too.
☾ My mom and I got my dad to watch the first episode of Spy x Family! Not sure if he's entirely sold on it yet (), but I liked getting to rewatch the first episode in any case—my mom and I were both still really sick when we started watching it, so I definitely felt like I was able to appreciate it more this time around.


----------



## skweegee

Today the last set of my latest additions to my Buizel collection arrived! The set of orders included 5 plushes (2 large and 3 small) and a set of keychains from Pokemon Center Japan including both Buizel and his evolution, Floatzel. I think I might have slightly underestimated the size of the two larger plushes though. I honestly have no idea if I'll even be able to find anywhere to put them! I especially like the small plush on the right, his design makes him look so grumpy and I just love it!

And for something not Buizel-related for once, I finally got around to buying Pokemon Legends Arceus! I was kind of on the fence about it for a while, but I saw it while I was shopping at Walmart for some stuff for my upcoming vacation and decided to bite the bullet. I haven't been able to try it out yet though. Speaking of my vacation, it's now just one week away and I can't wait!



Spoiler: Stuff!











Spoiler: More stuff!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Posting this real quick before I go to sleep

- Feeling Mentally good(Thank you brain for not disturbing me with intrusive thoughts today)
- Weight lifted again today
- My dog was on his best behavior today
- I had some lemon meringue pie
- I ate that apple caramel lollipop I got a few days ago been so long since I tasted caramel last
- @/Merielle was very generous and gifted me funds for my popsicle search 
- I'm still happy about yesterday I spent time to play the new Minecraft update with my sisters and one of my sisters found and brought me a brown frog I love him so much omg
- Got more of my stuff sold in ACNH today almost finished clearing up storage space so I can have room to redo my island for summer
- I'm going to bed a bit earlier then I usually do I'm hoping I wake up in a really good mood like this tomorrow


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♬ My Tomodachi Life game has been pretty eventful lately!
♬ I got the "Perfect 10" stamp in Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown!
♬ I made some art today and planning on making more!
♬ I started playing Animal Jam recently, it's pretty fun!
♬ Poofesure uploaded a new video, I can't wait to watch it!
♬ Probably the biggest thing here, my dog had puppies!! ^^


----------



## Sophie23

I went to my best friend’s Island today   ( Pictures in my Journal )


----------



## hakutaku

- I booked 2 flights to Belgium last night for my mum and I, since my holiday got cancelled and my brother still hasn't got his passport so it looks like we can't go to our planned group holiday in Italy either, we decided to just go somewhere ourselves  fingers crossed it all works out this time! It's my first time buying my own plane ticket lol. I think this trip is gonna be practice for any solo travel I plan to do in the future.

- Having a relaxing day, watched an episode of one of my favourite anime of all time and now I'm having a coffee


----------



## Mattician

Diablo 4 shown off today at the Xbox/Bethesda event. Releasing in 2023 and the final class was revealed.

One of my most anticipated games. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I've been sleeping really well lately and waking up feeling good.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a nice, relaxing day at home.
- I'm starting to work on some new ideas for my novel. The creative juices are really starting to flow again.


----------



## Autumn247

Went and saw Jurassic World: Dominion with my friend today, was nice to get out of the house for a few hours
I'm getting my septum pierced in a few weeks to celebrate 6 months of eating disorder recovery, very excited!
Watched some of Pokémon Journeys
Played ACNH for an hour tonight while I listened to a podcast


----------



## Midoriya

This weekend has been very relaxing and good, and I've also managed to finsh all the household tasks I needed to get done.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Saw the latest episode of One Piece this morning and Robin is just really incredibly cool, I'm so hyped  Also (re)watched the second episode of Spy x Family with my dad too!
☾ I made a lot of good progress in DQVIII today!  Got a lot done in both the main story and some of the side quests too.


----------



## Shawna

I am gonna do June 9th, June 11th, and June 12th
(I am skipping June 10th because it was pretty uneventful and don't really remember anything worth mentioning)

*June 9th*
As some of you know, June 9th was my birthday, I had a very good one. Here are the following things that made my birthday wonderful:

* I got some gift art from some of my friends outside of here
PLP Birthday Scene from Ethan
Me and my F/O from Ashton (context: Ashton sees me as a mother figure <333)
Another one of me and my F/O from Hayley
My Miisona from a friend on the Miitopia sub-Reddit

* Went grocery shopping with my dad and got some food and snacks to eat

* He also got me a debit card/gift card with $400 on it

* Ate Five Guys for dinner

And thank you to anyone who sent me birthday wishes <3333


*June 11th*
Had another really good day.  It was actually my dad's birthday, and we had a celebration for us both.

* My dad waited to give me my gifts until this day, and I got a lot of Animal Crossing merchandise <333

* Had a fun day at my grandparent's.  I took a dip in the pool, and I had burgers and chips for lunch.  My grandparents got me some new dresses and underwear, which is always helpful.  They also gave me a $100 gift card, and my uncle give me $50.

* A commission for my main OC ship came in: Orchia x Manton

*June 12th (today)*
* Purchased some Bath and Body Works perfume and lotion online.  I was extremely lucky because of a sale.  When I was doing some browsing on my birthday the lotion and perfume I added to my cart was normal price, but I came back today to find them half-priced.  Really glad I waited. ^^

* Finally figured out how to confirm my Walmart gift card (the $400 one).  This was the first time I ever had to confirm a card, so it took me a few days to figure out how to confirm it.  I was told I had to wait 3-5 BUSINESS days, but luckily I didn't have to after all.     

I even paid a couple of people whom I decided to buy some commissions, and it worked!  I still need to pay the person I was struggling to pay, but it should be fine now.  

For some unknown reason, I haven't been able to pay people on PayPal with Vanilla (which was the $100 one) cards.  I have even ruled out what the reasons could be, but to no avail.  I dealt with the same incident with the previous Vanilla card I got for Christmas, but luckily I still had my other Christmas card though.   

But at least I can still make other online transactions (like the bath and body works one) with it, at least I got my other card confirmed, and at least this tells me to use certain card types for certain things. ^^


----------



## Chrysopal

Rich (BB code):
	

Hi





		CoffeeScript:
	

Hi

hi

@Merielle how did you make the letters blur? Please let me know that is amazing
I am happy to know I could make letters blur!

nvm I figured it out


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Every Sunday (at least, try to every Sunday) me, my fiancée and my two friends play a few hours of D&D and currently the story is pretty deep right now as we started the campaign almost two years ago. What makes me really happy is that it's because of the DM and my fiancée that actually got me into playing D&D and making me so invested in my character that I always get excited whenever Sunday rolls around (haha) and we can continue our story!


----------



## honeyaura

I got to finally open up to my mum about why I've felt emotionally closed off to her for the past 13 years. Trying to fix it, but some things I just can't forget. But it's progress, and I love her.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

❁ Officially 1 1/2 months until I go back home for the first time in 3 years ahhhhhh
❁ Plans for when I'm back home are going very smoothly! Looks like I'll be able to accomplish the things I wanted to do and my family is helping a lot to make sure I can do what I want. I have a notebook I've been using and I'm going to have a list of things to prepare beforehand and things to do while I'm there in part to make sure I don't forget anything but also because I'm so excited
❁ For the past week my mood has been really great which has led to me accomplishing a number of things
❁ I've been able to line up a number of appointments
❁ I think my noisy neighbor left Thursday afternoon (they normally leave for work early morning but they stayed a few more hours and cleaned I think then have been quiet since). Last time, they were gone for almost a month so I'm hoping this pattern continues


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ This message was from a over a week ago, but not feeling obligated to apologize for your feelings is a… nice feeling. If I do apologize, she just insists that I don’t. She makes me feel like my feelings are valid. And tbh, she isn’t even the comforting type so for her to be like this with me is amazing. (I have BPD — just noting so it makes a bit more sense.)


Spoiler: <3









⟡ I’m happy that the Tampa Bay Lightning managed to win their series. I really have no preference for who wins the Cup. One of my favorite players (Mikko Rantanen) actually plays for the Avalanche, but I’m rooting for Tampa here. I wouldn’t be mad either way, though. 
⟡ I’m picking up a few shifts for a coworker getting his teeth fixed. I’m happy that I’ll be able to get more hours that week.


----------



## Franny

im attempting to make an IRL friend today. we're going to get ramen, boba and check out a sanrio merch shop. super excited


----------



## Midoriya

- It's a weekday!

- It's sunny outside!

- Work is going well!

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight!

- My partner is being sweet!

- Tonight is game 5 between the Boston Celtics and the Golden State Warriors.  The series is tied 2-2.  I really, really hope the Celtics win this game.  I don't want to see the Warriors win yet another championship.  That would be so boring.


----------



## deana

I went to bed last night without posting but I went out to dinner with some of my coworkers yesterday and had a lovely time  We went to a nearby pasta restaurant and the food was really good and reasonably priced too. I'm not someone who goes out a lot so it felt like kind of a big step for me and I'm glad I went.


----------



## Shawna

Update to my last post: So I was able to pay that person, just waiting for confirmation to make sure ^___^


----------



## Alienfish

Got some dresses in the mail! 
Good day at work.
Also while I've preferred a money refund they still offered to re-send the yellow 70s suit with any customs/VAT/fees included, so I hope it will more smoothly this time.


----------



## Mairmalade

*Weekend:*
- Visited the Halifax waterfront for the day and the beautiful Peggy's Cove (pics below)

- Made a birthday card and celebrated a friend's birthday with...a lot of throwback games. Going to sleep at 6 am was not something I originally envisioned

- Went sundress shopping with my mom

- Enjoyed yet another pre-summer BBQ

- Cleaned computer (both internal & external)

*Today:*
- Completed a short writing course for impact

- Purged my closet

- Caught up on sleep

- Continued to read _The Salt Road_

- Watched the latest episodes of some seasonal anime



Spoiler: Peggy's Cove


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I just got my A1C results and it was pretty much a improvement. Back in April 14, 2022 it was around 10.6 and now as of June 6th, 2022 (the day I did the A1C test) the results came back to me and the doctor said it was 6.5 which is a good improvement. Telling me that I was under 6.7 which was considered diabetic but told me that I was prediabetic. At least its a step in the right direction so I have to keep on improving my health.


----------



## Dunquixote

I talked to a mod from a discord server I belonged to about some concerns and I feel a little better now. 

The figure that I won from one of my gacha games arrived today and was not damaged!  I’m hoping when we move that it won’t get damaged  or my other ones.



Spoiler











His head and arm can be switched out for one that shows him holding beer mug . I love this so much. He is one of my favorite characters .



Been making a lot more kitty friends on twitter and having fun sharing pictures and chatting a bit .


----------



## Franny

I hung out with someone new today and feel like I made a friend 0_0 we couldn't get ramen or boba because the shops were closed, but we found an awesome sushi shop by happenstance and it turned out to be great. And the anime store had some really cool JoJo merch and cute lil my melody slippers. Super good day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I hung out with my IRL best friend at her house today! We studied for our upcoming History exam.
My dad surprised me with an ice-cream sandwhich!!
I wrote a Tomodachi Life song that I really like! It's called "Terrible Fate" sung by The Happy Mask Salesman, and it's about Majora's Mask. Also surprised that I have the capability to write age-appropriate TL songs.
Shadow and the puppies are looking cuter than ever. <333



Spoiler: The Babies <333


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm just happy because my work day is finally over. It was an extremely busy day and I had to work overtime to finish everything. I'm hoping to spend a couple hours relaxing before I go to bed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't posted here in a few days, so I'll just highlight the ones from those days including today:

*In the past few days:*

I tried out these Tibetan Momos from a local business after my dad told me to buy some. I liked how they taste, especially with the sauce. It feels nice supporting small businesses.
I went for a walk in a huge park with my mother and sister! We saw a chubby corgi that looked happy and walked on a trail filled with so many trees before turning back. I find it oddly relaxing being surrounded by nature. I also spotted some white pansies which made me go, "Oh, this is from Animal Crossing lol".
I made more progress on my art project and managed to get multiple things checked off from my checklist in a day! It's coming together quite well. 
Played Gran Turismo 7 to win a 30-minute race without having to make a single pitstop. Usually, it would rain pretty hard at one point to switch to rain tires, but it didn't get wet enough to warrant a change. It also wouldn't be possible if I didn't short shift and coast into corners throughout the race to save fuel. In fact, I made it to the finish line just barely with drops of gas left lol. I used a *1968 Alpine A220 Race Car* which seemed to be very fuel-efficient and I personally like how it handles despite its age.
The weather was pleasant and have been seeing cumulus clouds that look a lot like *this* for quite a while now. It feels nostalgic just looking at them.
Drawing a piece of art for @/xSuperMario64x and finishing it on his birthday. It contains his persona, one of his many adorable OCs, and a *red 2007 Volkswagen New Beetle Convertible* that he drives in real life. It made me very happy knowing that Bug genuinely loved it since it took me a whole day to finish the thing and wanted to get the details right.  It's in my art thread if you want to check it out for yourself.
*Today (June 13, 2022)*

The weather was nice today!
It's a little odd, but I'm glad to have avoided an accident heading home after dropping my sister off at school. I was aware like usual on the roads then this cyclist from the opposite direction came out suddenly from behind a vehicle onto the lane I was driving on. It literally happened within a blink of an eye and had to swerve out of the way to avoid hitting them. Thankfully, I didn't hit the cyclist or anything else on the road. Not quite sure why they did that, but it was pretty dangerous regardless. Seriously, it feels like my reflexes are constantly being tested on the roads by reckless people, and just had to take a breather at a red light after. I'm never taking it for granted for coming home safely, especially when the driving standards from where I live are horrible on a frequent basis, to say the least.
My dad had to take his licence test so I drove a great distance so he can get some practice first and attempt it. I went for a walk in the area while my dad was taking the road test. Mind you, this was in a town I'm not familiar with, so it was quite an experience seeing areas I haven't been to before. If you're curious, my dad passed the test which is great! I'm not entirely sure how well he did, but if this was Gran Turismo, he probably got bronze lol.



Spoiler: Bronze











After coming home from a long drive, I had salmon with baked potatoes for dinner and it greatly satisfied my hunger. It also tasted pretty good!
I played a little bit of Gran Turismo 7 to do more time trials in various cars with different handling characteristics. The ones I used were the *1970 Dodge Super Bee* which seems pretty sluggish on turns, the *2013 Dodge Viper GTS* which can be easy to spin out if you're not gentle on the throttle, and the *1966 Honda S800* which felt very fun to drive with the tuning upgrades it had (this was also the car I drew a few months ago). I managed to get a clean lap from all three and it feels nice.
I managed to complete a piece for my art project!
It's been a long day for me, so I'll go to sleep now.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've been working on sorting through and getting rid of a lot of old stuff that I don't want/need anymore.  We donated several bags full of stuffed animals and some old costumes of mine today, and I hope they'll be going to good new homes! ^^ It's really nice getting to clear up some space.
☾ I got to play Legends: Arceus for a while today! It was mostly just my usual work on research tasks/satchel retrieving, but I also finally went into my first space-time distortion!  It was certainly intense, but well worth the trouble.


----------



## Midoriya

It's nice and sunny outside, work is going well, and I'm going with some friends to see Jurassic World: Dominion tonight!


----------



## Autumn247

I got some items from Liz's ACNH giveaway thread on here, they stopped by my island and dropped them off 
I'm meeting with my case manager this Thursday, she's gonna help me fill out an application and resume to get a job at the library
This Thursday my kitten Miss Mustachio gets spayed, I'm glad that will be done and over with soon
I started watching Bridgerton and am really enjoying it so far
I'm planning on trying to go back to college, going to try and get re-enrolled for the upcoming fall semester to start working on finishing my associates degree


	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2022



Venti said:


> It's nice and sunny outside, work is going well, and I'm going with some friends to see Jurassic World: Dominion tonight!


Hope you enjoy the movie  I saw it on Sunday


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay but like how do you tell someone that they're one of your favorite people in the whole world without actually telling them? I messaged my friend out of the blue today to see if we could hang out bc my anxiety was out of control earlier and they were like "heck yeah" so we went downtown to different shops and we basically did some windowshopping and vibing together and despite the heat/humidity it was so great!! I feel so much better now, like I'm on top of the world!

I plan on spending the evening doing a recording for a youtube video so I'm looking forward to that


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply again last night.
- My work day was much better than yesterday. I'm glad I worked late last night because it freed up my time to deal with other things today.
- The company VP was visiting our office today so lots of people came in for that. I got to see several co-workers that I haven't seen in years and meet some of my newer co-workers face to face for the first time.
- My team leader provided lunch from Panera Bread and it was delicious.
- I'm getting an unexpected raise!
- The weather cleared up this afternoon and was actually pretty nice.
- My dog greeted me excitedly when I came home and he didn't even bark this time.
- I'm feeling much better today in general.


----------



## skarmoury

I was really sad and exhausted yesterday for idk what reason, so I impulsively bought two Pokemon booster packs. The past week I've been watching streamers open booster packs and it's so satisfying to see them pull those shiny holo cards. For some reason I had an urge to try it out too. And I was a little surprised with my pulls!






They're not worth a whole lot, but I'm happy that I got a reverse holo Mesprit and Stantler and an ultra rare Starmie V. Mesprit is one of my favorite legendaries, and I love the shine of the Starmie card!! For my first time with trading cards, I think I got good pulls. :]

Collecting holo cards might be my new (expensive) hobby, idk we'll see if my wallet can handle that LOL. I think I can save a bit every week for these. I'm not really much about collecting the rarest of cards, I really just like the feeling of pulling those ultra rare cards that are holographic and shiny.

I really want a Glaceon holo card (as it's my favorite Pokemon) so I decided to check some online sellers today if they had. I surprisingly found one Glaceon V along with a Mimikyu Vmax, both of which were pretty cheap! I messaged the seller and reserved the order for the two cards. I'll be getting them tomorrow Here are what the cards look like! They're really shiny and pretty ahhhh.



Spoiler: Glaceon V + Mimikyu Vmax














Alright, that's all from me geeking out


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still happy that I got to hang out w my friend today, but I also wanted to mention something else I'm happy about! I was watching a video where someone was reviewing some fidget toys and one of the toys was a doughy stress ball, and I remembered how much I've been wanting one so I really wanted to get one (and ofc I'm impatient so instead of waiting til my mom gets paid tomorrow I wanted it right now). so I ran to the dollar store and got a pack of balloons, got home, and stuffed a container of play-doh into a balloon. 

I knew it would be fun to play with but oh. my. goodness. it's so satisfying to touch and squeeze and pull and I just love it so much  I'm gonna make one for my friend as well as my mom once I can get more play-doh!


----------



## Midoriya

Autumn247 said:


> Hope you enjoy the movie  I saw it on Sunday



It was great!  We enjoyed it a lot.  

Happy that I'll be getting some restful sleep tonight.


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was difficult but there were a couple of good things at least:

While grocery shopping, I found both baja blast & what used to be baja punch. So i stocked up on them both and got some more of the flaming one too. I need to cut down how much pop i drink a bit more .

In honor of the voice actor that passed away, an artist decided to give away a full bundle of art, charms and other things that she made of his character to first 50 (ended up being 60) people to fill out form. Extremely generous, kind and thoughtful of her. She also got back some of her artwork that she’s making into bookmarks. Really excited about them; they look so gorgeous. I hope she has no limit on the stock since I want to get a set to give back a little to her since she is paying for shipment (she made payment of shipping optional). i felt bad not being able to do that.

I’m still excited about three hopes, though i can no longer keep playing the demo since it pains me hearing the character the VA voiced cuz I really miss him. There isn’t as many support ranks for some characters as  there were in Three Houses though :/. I was really looking forward to certain support conversations like Jeritza & Bernie, Hubie & Bernie. I am hoping that maybe the full version has more.  

Have been enjoying cat pictures on twitter; it’s interesting to see all the people that made accounts for their cats and that it isn’t just a cultural thing since I’m not seeing some French cat accounts and. Japanese. Some people may think it is dumb but I really think it is cute and is a good way to focus more on positive stuff and have fun at the same time. It has been helping me to a degree cope with some stuff that has been stressing me out.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today my fiancée told me she bought some miniature figures of our D&D group and wanted to start painting them to surprise our DM with them when he comes to visit us next month on his vacation. This makes me happy because it's now another thing me and her can do together and we always wanted to learn to paint miniatures for some of our board games that we own!

Also, at work today my supervisor told me that my output was getting close to the maximum bonus I can earn for the month and with that extra money, I can finally start paying down some bills!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Nothing much has happened yesterday, but I think it's still enough to make a post about it.

-I was glad that my History exam was in the morning so I could go home sooner, I'm also grateful that my best friend offered to drop me off at my house  (because my dad was sorta planning on making me stay at school all day 'cause he didn't want to waste gas money).

-I played Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown, and while I rage-quitted and threw insults at the Miis, it went well in some ways. Like hitting a huge swarm of Miis in one swing, or getting Theo and Lucia without taking damage. It was so satisfying.  I also made it to 95% completion of the stage before Ai got me, but at least I know I have a chance to beat Stage 18!

-My Tomodachi Life game is going well, I got some new shop items and the couples are doing great. Nick's relationship with my look-alike went up, it was at "Getting Along OK" (third-worst) and it's now at "Totally In Love" (third-best). I actually have hope for this couple. 

-My parents gave me some candy and it was delish, I actually took some extras when they weren't looking. 

-I just can't get how absolutely adorable the puppies are, every time I see them it makes me so happy. <333

-I made some art yesterday and got to talk with my online friends!


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today that I've officially been engaged for a year! Only 4 months and 1 day until my fiancé and I get married


----------



## Alienfish

Got this gorgeous blue 60s kaftan in the mail today, it's sooo comfy! I think it would need some TLC to be in top shape but man they just don't do these anymore, glad I snagged it!


----------



## hakutaku

So happy and surprised today, I got the results back from the PowerPoint I made for university, and I did really well! I got some great feedback too. I wasn't expecting to do so well on it   Will be getting the grades back for my exam on Friday so we'll see how that goes,,

I also did 2 rounds of 10 minute HIIT workouts last night because I've been wanting to improve my fitness level, so kinda happy with myself for actually starting that.


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather outside is nice!

- Work is going well!  I've received recognition for my work again and have this coming Monday off.

- Once I get paid this Friday I'll reach another milestone in my savings.  I also now have a credit card.  Along with some other income coming in soon I'm getting closer and closer to having my own place!  Always seeking to improve, rebounding from being down, and going beyond my limits.  That's my strength!   

- My partner has been extra sweet and always makes me happy.

- I've been taking care of all three of the kitties and the house.

- I got some new five star units in Fire Emblem Heroes after returning to the game recently.  I'm now using a team made up entirely of Byleths with Loki as the healer.  It's been destroying everything!



Spoiler: Fire Emblem Heroes team











- Just having a great week!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a cheesy scrambled egg wrap for lunch and it was really delicious!
Took a nice nap today
Made some hard boiled eggs to have around for healthy snacks
Did some laundry, glad I got it done, also took out the trash
I'm gonna watch a few episodes of Pokémon and also Bridgerton tonight
I actually encountered a shiny on Pokémon Legends Arceus, it was a Snorunt, I wasn't able to catch it, I snuck up on it but it noticed and ran away/disappeared before I could aim a Pokeball at it.  It was still cool/exciting to see though, because I hadn't come across a shiny in the 30 hours I've played the game until yesterday. I wasn't looking for it, it just popped up randomly.  It makes me want to catch shinies once I beat the game
I made it to the 7 star rank in Pokémon Legends Arceus!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I BEAT STAGES 18, 19, AND 20 IN WII SPORTS RESORT SWORDPLAY SHOWDOWN, I CAN HARDLY CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because I:

- Took my favorite golden retriever buddy for a walk
- Had a delicious tuna poke bowl
- Found some new bras & dresses. I got a lot for what I spent 
- Was able to see my doctor today for an ongoing issue 
- Spent some time with my mom


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night.
- I had another decent day at work.
- I got to leave work early for an appointment.
- I had a good massage therapy session.
- I visited my mom and got to pet her cat.
- My dog was happy to see me when I got home.
- Only two more days until the weekend.


----------



## Shawna

I think our water is working properly again. My brother has been running water in the bathroom


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw my favorite chocolate lab, Keagan, this morning. I took him for a walk.
⟡ I was called off work today because apparently sales were low.
⟡ I played some video games today and it wasn’t a good run, but I had fun nonetheless.
⟡ I watched the new episode of Catfish, which is my favorite show.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

three things!

☆ my mom got her check today so I was able to get a few things we needed, my dad gets paid in two days but we were running low on some much needed stuff so I'm glad I could get it now.

☆ I made like six more of those playdoh stress balls today. they're so fun to play with! I did learn that if you stretch them too hard they will break, but it takes a lot to break and otherwise they're quite resilient.

☆ I sent my friend a message today asking if they were still home and they were (they're going on a trip soon) so I stopped over to drop off a stress ball I made in their favorite color and they loved it!! we also ended up hanging out for like 2 hours playing Minecraft. I love spending time with them so that really made my day being able to see them again today 

edit: actually one more thing.

☆ I finally have the flower mechanics figured out in wild world and it's not as stressful as I thought it was. it's just quite a bit different than new leaf. but anyways I got that figured out (yay!) and I also got on the game this evening to find a blue pansy next to my house so that was pretty rad!!


----------



## Neb

- I took a brisk walk!
- I ate some tasty spaghetti that one of my moms made.
- I enjoyed a few visual novels and books!
- The weather was perfect.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

For my birthday, the husband and kid got me flowers that I need to put together. 


Spoiler: Oooh! Can't wait to have fun with these!






 




But we did go to an air plant nursery so I got some really cool real plants as well to add to my collection.


----------



## Merielle

I meant to post yesterday, but I suddenly started feeling a little unwell last night. ;; I'm better now though, so for yesterday:

☾ I saw the new Slime Rancher 2 trailer from the Xbox Games Showcase Extended, and it just made me so so happy that they set it up like Viktor Humphries was doing the announcement. He's my absolute favorite character in Slime Rancher, and I've missed him 
☾ I played a lot more DQVIII!! Dramatic and exciting story stuff aside, I was utterly delighted by the great sablecat mount. It has ace pride flag colors and now it's the only mount I'm going to use for the rest of the game, I love it so much 


Spoiler: big ace pride kitty






I couldn't find any official artwork for it specifically, so here's a pic I got from this video by Eirlaron on Youtube!  (Heads up that it's a location guide for a side quest, if anyone wants to play and find stuff by themselves.)



And as for today:
☾ I caught a random shiny Starly in Pokemon Legends: Arceus today!! I love shiny Starly, and it's the first random shiny I've seen in this game too!  I think I came _so_ close to scaring it off; I was just charging through the area when I heard the shiny sound, went "what was that happy music just now?" and saw the little brown birb just staring right at me.  Never used an Ultra Ball on a Starly before, but here we are.
☾ My mom made some oatmeal cookies with some packs of instant oatmeal we had, and they were incredibly good!  The instant packs are way too sweet for me on their own, but they work amazingly well in a cookie.  We've got more cookie dough left over too, so I'm excited to have some more later this week.
☾ Watched the ending of Shaman King again with my mom too!  It's just... such a weird, over-the-top series and I don't even know why it makes me as happy as it does.
☾ My tuxedo kitty was feeling super snuggly today!  He just kept climbing up on me and didn't want to leave; it was so sweet. ;v;


----------



## Autumn247

My baby girl (my cat) Mustachio is at the vet right now getting spayed, nails trimmed, flea treatment, microchipped, shots, etc.  She was so upset when I put her in her carrier, but I know she will be okay.  I feel so bad for her though, she is probably scared and confused.  She will be ready to be picked up today at 4pm, I'm so happy to be getting everything done in one trip, because vet trips seem to stress her out severely.  And just happy to be getting this all done in general, it will be good for her and she will feel much better after being spayed, once she recovers from the surgery. 
I'm looking at stuff to get for my cats to celebrate her surgery, I plan on getting them some treats, catnip, and this cat cube thing



Spoiler: Cat cube









Also, I might be getting some McDonald's later!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm just happy that tomorrow is Friday and that this short lived warm/hot spell the UK is experiencing will be over after tomorrow, all that's missing is some much needed rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I finished writing the newest chapter to my Super Smash Bros. fan fic, and I also went back to an old story of mine that I wrote a few years ago, just to go over it again, review my work and see how my literary skill has progressed, and maybe make a few edits (which I ended up doing, all for the better) and all the while I'm listening to some of my favorite, nature-y music. As I recall now, last night I stepped out into our balcony and I caught sight of a rabbit resting in the yard, under the cover of darkness, but I could see it in the soft orange glow of the lamp. It seems to definitely be fond of our yard.

I also saw another rabbit resting under the birdbath of someone else's yard, and I spotted a little chipmunk in the grass. This whole neighborhood is ideal for the bunnies, as they all seem so comfortable being out in the open. Mom and I stopped by a small park yesterday during a drive, and I saw a really nice brook and some geese as well


----------



## Midoriya

- It's nice and sunny outside.   

- Work is going really well!  I may be moved to a new team soon.   

- I got to love on the three kitties separately over the past couple days.

- My partner has been really sweet.

- I finished my Yelan build in Genshin Impact!  She scales off of HP, and her HP is off the charts for me!!



Spoiler: Yelan















- Speaking of Genshin Impact, Arataki Itto's rerun banner is coming up, and if I pull him and Kiku Shinobu, who is on his banner, then I'll have every playable character in the game except for Albedo.  My crazy good character RNG has really helped me out a lot.


----------



## Sophie23

I went to the cinema with mum and saw Jurassic World Dominion, it was very good! 

After the cinema we went and had a meal out ( I had Hunter’s Chicken ) yum!


----------



## oak

Fresh local corn on the cob is back in the grocery stores finally. There's something satisfying about peeling cobs.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I met two Poofesure fans at my school today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I've been seeing Mortimer, the bat, almost every night this week.
- I've been sleeping really deeply all week.
- My work day was pretty decent and I got off on time.
- The weather wasn't too bad today.
- I'm so excited about working on my novel again.
- I'm looking forward to reading my book tonight.
- Tomorrow is Friday.
- My dog looks like he's starting to feel better. He got stung by a bee on our walk this afternoon. He was limping and licking his paw for a few hours, but he seems to be much more comfortable now.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played some more Pokemon Legends: Arceus this afternoon while I was on break—and just a few minutes in, I found another random shiny, this time a Roselia!!! ;v; Roserade has been a dream shiny of mine for a long time, and I'm so happy to finally have one. I also went to the Cobalt Coastlands for the first time, and promptly got distracted by all the available Pokemon. 
☾ I saw some new official art of one of my favorite characters!!  It works quite well as another desktop wallpaper for my collection too. ^^
☾ I also went back into Slime Rancher this evening to get the last few achievements I was missing, and it was quite fun!  I'm glad to finally have that 100% now.


----------



## Autumn247

Mustachio is home!  She got home from the vet yesterday evening, she was spayed, nails trimmed, microchipped, got her shots, got flea treatment, etc .  This is a picture of her from when she came home, she was still loopy from the anesthesia.  I'm just so happy to have her home, I was so worried about her the whole day.  She's back to her normal self today



Spoiler: Mustachio back from the vet 









I'm filling out a job application for the library today 
Had some McDonald's last night, it was really good.  A quarter pounder with cheese, fries, and a Coke 
I'm gonna play some videogames today
Have been watching Pokémon Journeys and I'm really enjoying it


----------



## S.J.

Autumn247 said:


> Mustachio is home!  She got home from the vet yesterday evening, she was spayed, nails trimmed, microchipped, got her shots, got flea treatment, etc .  This is a picture of her from when she came home, she was still loopy from the anesthesia.  I'm just so happy to have her home, I was so worried about her the whole day.  She's back to her normal self today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mustachio back from the vet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444497
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filling out a job application for the library today
> Had some McDonald's last night, it was really good.  A quarter pounder with cheese, fries, and a Coke
> I'm gonna play some videogames today
> Have been watching Pokémon Journeys and I'm really enjoying it


Mustachio is completely adorable!


----------



## Autumn247

S.J. said:


> Mustachio is completely adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## skarmoury

AHHH this was yesterday, but I planned to stop by the game shop after class to buy one Pokemon booster pack to open. I think I deserved it after getting a 99 in one of my subjects LOL. When I opened it, lo and behold, a rare full-art trainer card appeared! And it's Kamado, awesome!! Can't believe I got lucky with a hit on my single pack, ahhh.

I also got a revere holo Rowlet, very cute little birb. Uxie and Ralts are commons, but I just want to point out how pretty their card arts are. c: I'm really so happy with my pull. I'll definitely buy another pack next week after my final exams ; v; 







The last time I collected Pokemon cards was when I was a kid, so coming back to this as an adult makes me feel a little nostalgic on the inside. I most likely won't be a hard core card collector, but I do want to buy a photo album where I can store my cards. It feels nice just looking back at the artworks despite how common a lot of the cards are.

Hopefully my Glaceon V and Mimikyu Vmax cards are coming in the mail tomorrow, so that's a whole other thing to look forward to soon! c:


----------



## oak

I saw my favourite guy who collects bottles in the city for change. I save up all my bottles to give to him but someone had taken his bike and he needs that to get around. Well the drug dealer house across the street heard someone took his bike so they got him a new one. Who knew drug dealers could be so wholesome lmao. They also got him a bike lock so no one can steal this one.


----------



## Chris

This covers about two weeks because, hey, I've been busy lately! 

Last week I worked several days at a science festival teaching children (and their parents and teachers) all about parasites. It was so nice to get out of the lab. One child even turned to his mother after ~20 minutes of chatting with me about_ Plasmodium _(what I work with on a day-to-day basis) and told her he wants to be parasitologist when he grows up!   After, a few of us went to the pub and over the course of the evening various people came and went. For the final round it ended up being my girlfriend and I drinking with the department manager and her boyfriend. Not only has she asked me to (a professional) dinner to talk about collaborating on an upcoming project, but she's also asked my partner and I to meet up with them socially again!
My girlfriend and I spent the weekend with my best friend (she's a TBT user, actually!) and her fiancé at their house. It was their first time all meeting each other. We had an amazing time and planned a little overnight trip away to the capital as a four next month.
I met my partner after work a couple of times this week. We went for dinner and wine on Tuesday, and then coffee on Thursday. It's nice to sometimes just meet up for an hour or two after a stressful day and talk face-to-face rather than over text.
After an extremely tough week in the lab, where we reran the same samples three times because they were giving us false negatives, we finally got a positive result today! In this scenario we actually _wanted_ the blood sample to test positive for the parasite (we work in research; not diagnostics) so it was a relief to finally see that positive result!
I've been invited along to a local festival by some work colleagues tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was invited to a friend’s graduation party. This is the first time I’ve been invited to anything ever, and it only took 24 years of living. Unfortunately, I’m a bit nervous as the only _of-age_ person not related to her. There’s going to be underage drinking and I don’t want any trouble. Either way, I could just blend in with the minors considering nobody I meet can guess my age correctly anyway.
⟡ I slept very well yesterday despite sleeping with the air conditioner on. I have trouble sleeping with background noise, but I was able to tune it out with my earbuds. I was listening to sleep meditation music. 
⟡ I finally got around to running the vacuum last night. It was really needed in my room. I also washed my fitted sheet and blanket, so I got to sleep with clean sheets last night.
⟡ My paycheck was very low this week because of my vacation, but I’m still satisfied with how much I made. It was still way more than I’d expected it to be.


----------



## moonbyu

- today was the last day of school!
- went out to get bubble tea w/ my friends today. they gave me the wrong size and i couldnt finish it all (i had to throw away half the cup because i was starting to feel sick/full, felt very wasteful )but it was still very tasty!
- while at the bubble tea store, i met my friends from other schools who introduced me to their other friends! very fun!
- i have no exams next week so, summer vacation starts now!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well again last night.
- The weather was pretty nice again today.
- I saw two squirrels in the backyard and one of them was young and playful. I named it Kit and hope I see it again.
- I also saw another rabbit in my backyard while walking my dog.
- My dog is doing better after his bee sting yesterday. He's still licking his paw a bit too much, but other than that he's acting completely normal.
- I received a lovely message and a few bells from @Mr_Keroppi today.
- It's Friday and I have a three day weekend to look forward to.
- I'm coming up with so many new ideas for my novel and that makes me really happy. Now I just need to find time to write them all down.


----------



## Neb

- One of my moms made some tasty cheeseburgers.
- I 100% completed an excellent visual novel. I’m excited to play the fan discs next month!
- I took another brisk walk. This time it was in the rain.
- My drifting joycons that were replaced by Nintendo just arrived in the mail!
- One of my friends drew an excellent pfp for me!


----------



## Midoriya

Happy that the work week is over and I don't have to work again until Tuesday, I guess.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some tbt and another lovely message from @/Mr_Keroppi! 
☾ I made some more good progress in Legends: Arceus!  I got a mass Pikachu outbreak that really helped me with its Dex entry, made it to Eighth Star Rank, and quelled the frenzied noble Arcanine!
☾ I also found a lot more new official art of a few of my faves, and got a couple more desktop wallpapers out of it too! ;v;


----------



## Midoriya

Okay, something to ACTUALLY be happy about for me, but thanks to @skarmoury I was able to dig up and find my old Pokemon card stash.  I had forgotten I had most of these, but feast yer eyes on my collection!



Spoiler: Pokemon cards







































My passion for Pokemon cards has been REIGNITED!  I must go find a card binder to put these all in, and collect more cards!!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Just the fact that it's now the weekend and get to sleep in for two days is happiness enough


----------



## skweegee

Vacation time! Okay, maybe I still have another day left before I actually leave for my trip, but as far as work is concerned I just got home from my last day of work leading into the vacation. They gave me an extra day off at the beginning of my requested vacation week to allow me a bit of a breather and time to finish any last-minute preparations for it before I leave on Sunday, which I'm grateful for!


----------



## Dunquixote

Autumn247 said:


> Mustachio is home!  She got home from the vet yesterday evening, she was spayed, nails trimmed, microchipped, got her shots, got flea treatment, etc .  This is a picture of her from when she came home, she was still loopy from the anesthesia.  I'm just so happy to have her home, I was so worried about her the whole day.  She's back to her normal self today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mustachio back from the vet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444497
> 
> 
> 
> I'm filling out a job application for the library today
> Had some McDonald's last night, it was really good.  A quarter pounder with cheese, fries, and a Coke
> I'm gonna play some videogames today
> Have been watching Pokémon Journeys and I'm really enjoying it


Adorable baby!  Wishing her a safe and speedy recovery !

The cat community on twitter has been just so great. They have fun little virtual events on weekends and one big one is coming up next month; not sure if I can make it since we’re moving around that same time and will probably be exhausted. The picture collages they all do are so cute; i wish the apps didn’t require a sub or the free trial lasted longer than 3-7 days.  I saved the picture that I edited in one today just in case the feature of deleting the background is no longer available by the time the event comes around. Had no idea it was a limited time only thing until i tried the program out earlier . I did not start the free trial though, so i guess i’ll find out if i redownload it later.

Only six more days I think until Three Hopes is released! I’m still excited even though I’m still hurting when I hear the VA who recently passed away .

I managed to get all the Three Houses new units in FEH, which I redownloaded recently. All had the right asset but wrong flaw, except Dimitri who I got additional copies while trying to get Edelgard (and one happened to luckily have the asset I wanted).


----------



## skarmoury

Venti said:


> snip


Oh my god your card stash is AMAZING! Thank you for sharing with me your collection, I'm glad to have reignited your love for Pokemon cards hehe. It's super fun to see people going and finding their old stash of cards and finding something rare in them


----------



## Alienfish

Hey!Say!JUMP opened their official Instagram! They're one of my favourite Johnny's Entertainment groups and I've loved Yabu Kota ever since he was in Ya-ya-yah. Yay!


----------



## Sophie23

Omg!!!!


----------



## hakutaku

- Did a big food shopping trip today 

- Visited my grandma for lunch, it's been a while since I last saw her!

- It was super humid and hot yesterday but suddenly overnight it became cold again   I'm not complaining!

- Bought my dad a father's day card, had a bath, then watched the series finale of one of my fav TV shows

- My brother's also coming over for dinner later tonight


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ For the first time in over a month, I am working with my dishwashing partner. We actually work very well together and he hasn’t been doing so well on his own. I’m guessing he’s used to being with me. He has only been working with me because he doesn’t get along with my favorite person (the other dishwasher). I’m not exactly sure what happened between those two but he cried when working with her and called off on the one other day they were scheduled together. It seems like she stresses him out and he avoids her. He works more efficiently with me. He has autism but he’s a great worker and I love working with him!
⟡ I got to see my favorite person today. She was in kind of a rush today to leave due to working at 6:00 AM tomorrow, but I’m still happy I got to see her.
⟡ I slept very well today and hope to do the same tonight!


----------



## Midoriya

Similar to my last post about Pokemon, @Alienfish got me back into Pokemon Go!  I was able to find my old account, and quickly leveled up from 19 to 21.  I also managed to win a raid battle!  I love it when my friends get me back into old hobbies!  



Spoiler: Pokemon Go pictures


----------



## Snowesque

Dragon's Dogma 2 is in production!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven’t posted in a while because I wasn’t feeling good mentally speaking over the past couple of days. Not entirely sure why because it happened out of the blue. Thankfully, I’m feeling a lot better now!

*June 17, 2022*

Over the past few weeks, the daylight hours are getting longer, and it makes me happy to see sunlight for pretty much an entire day. It lasts so long that it starts to peek through the living room which isn't something that happens for the majority of the year!
I went for a walk that lasted for an hour to shake off the negative emotions that came suddenly. The weather was nice and also pretty, meaning I didn't sweat my back off! Though my hair was constantly being blown into my face lol. I even saw a Chow Chow on the way home.
*Feel free to skip this point.* During my walk, I was surprised to see a *second-generation Toyota MR2* parked on a driveway in the neighborhood, only seeing the back which looks a lot like *this*. While searching this car up to double-check, it turns out the MR2 name is short for either "*M*id-ship *R*un-about *2*-seater" or "*M*id-engine *R*ear-wheel-drive *2*-seater". Pretty interesting to learn that fact. It's been a little while since I've last spotted an interesting car that has yet to be mentioned.
I made more progress on my art project. Honestly, the pace is getting slower than I would've liked, but it's probably because I was feeling a little tired, especially when days are getting hotter making me feel groggy. But progress is still progress, so I'm not complaining. 
I ate spaghetti from Jollibee with my mother and sister.
I got some tbt from *@Mr_Keroppi*! I had a smile reading the message. Thank you! 
I played Gran Turismo 7. Recently, someone made a discovery that when doing a custom race on a dirt track, you can have the AI use cars that normally wouldn't be allowed (though the player themselves can't). For starters, I used the cars I saw from a car meet a few weeks ago. If this was real life, the cars would already have broken parts since they're not built for rough surfaces. Moreover, they probably couldn't take off from a standstill if they tried. Oh well, that's the “Real Driving Simulator” for you lol. It's most likely an oversight from the developers, so I'm gonna get a lot of fun out of it before it potentially gets patched in the future. And it's probably the closest I'll ever get to playing a Forza Horizon game. It would be fun to drive a Ferrari off-road and yeet it off of a mountain lol.



Spoiler: Images that shouldn't be possible



Here is the order from first to last:

*2017 Ford GT*
*2010 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG* (I forgot to mention that this car is actually featured in the *box cover of Gran Turismo 5* with its gullwing doors open!)
*2009 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren*
*2013 Dodge Viper GTS*
*2017 Alpine A110 *(I made a mistake saying that Alpine is the second French manufacturer I've identified. It's actually the third! The first one is Citroen with their *2CV*, the second is Peugeot with their *106 S16*, and the third is of course, Alpine ).



Note that the Viper and A110 can be fitted with dirt tires, for which the latter is the one I'm driving to face against the others. Still, you don't expect the Ford GT to go rallying lol.

Roughly 30 seconds later and the Dodge Viper is nowhere to be seen due to falling behind badly.






*June 18, 2022*

I got a decent amount of sleep last night.
I went to Sunset Grill with my mother and sister to eat blueberry pancakes and home fries. They all tasted good and made me full.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I could be wrong on this, but I may have spotted an *Alfa Romeo 4C*! It's the first Alfa Romeo on the list and is now the 39th unique manufacturer on the list.
I watched the qualifying for Formula 1. This weekend, it's taking place in Canada, more specifically in Montreal, Quebec! It would've been nice to go there in person, but there are a couple of issues. 1. I live in Ontario and it would be a long drive despite being beside Quebec. And 2. tickets are expensive as heck and am nowhere close to affording one. If they don't televise the race tomorrow, I'm gonna eat a shoe lol. As for qualifying itself, the conditions were pretty wet and challenging. If I was trying to set a time, I'd probably say hi to the wall by now haha. Moreover, it made me happy to see Fernando Alonso qualify second for tomorrow's race even at the age of 40 (and will turn 41 next month). In fact, the crowd was ecstatic by his performance and I'm all for it!
I made more progress in my art project and I'm very close to 70% completion!


----------



## Midoriya

Shellzilla_515 said:


> - snip -



I know I've said this before, but I absolutely love reading about the cars you see and about your art progress and other happenings.  Your posts are always jam packed with so much fun stuff to read!  

(and I'm also sorry you weren't feeling well, buddy.  I'm always here to talk if you want to.   )


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's been a very good day and I'm feeling good overall.
- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was perfect today, sunny and warm but not too hot.
- My dog's paw is looking better and he snuggled up to me on the couch today.
- I played TMNT: Shredder's Revenge with my husband. I loved playing as Splinter and the game was so nostalgic. It was a lot of fun!
- I took a shower, put on clean pajamas, and I'm feeling refreshed.
- I'm still coming up with more ideas for my novel.
- This may sound cheesy but my heart just feels really full. I haven't been this full of emotion, good or bad, in years.


----------



## Chrysopal

Im happy I was able to brush 2 horses today, and washed ones tail. And it was sunny today so that's always a plus.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally got back into Style Savvy: Styling Star today!  I took a break from it this week specifically to get the achievement for not playing for a few days, ahahaha.
☾ Also played some more DQVIII today, and successfully made it through the first bonus dungeon... after some serious struggling. ;v; All I've got left now is the final dungeon and then the postgame, so I _might _try and finish it up this week!


----------



## Beanz

finally got to try a real coconut today! i’ve been wanting to try one and it was tasty.


----------



## Autumn247

Mustachio is doing well, I gave her her final dose of pain meds this morning.  She had to have a dose three mornings in a row.  She seems to be recovering well from her spay surgery.
I spent a couple hours this morning watching YouTube Pokémon videos and playing ACNH while Mustachio laid in my lap and slept, picture below



Spoiler: Mustachio 






[*]



I'm going to my friend's house today.  We're gonna take a walk and then he's gonna teach me how to play the Digimon TCG, should be fun
I slept really good, fell asleep last night while meditation 
Went grocery shopping yesterday, got a lot of good stuff!
Had a delicious walnut chocolate chip fudge brownie this morning with a cup of coffee


----------



## Roxxy

My son wished me a happy Father’s Day 🥹(UK)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ There is a new event and I have a few ideas running wild. I’m sure I’ll settle on something, but I’m leaning more towards the first idea I had. I know I’ll be thinking about this at work during my shift. That shouldn’t be an issue, though, since I don’t have to do any customer interactions for my job title, lol. 
⟡ I’m hooked on those sour punch candies and this bag has all flavors that I enjoy! I’m favoring the red (passion punch), but they are all pretty good.


Spoiler: sweet not sour








⟡ I really don’t know why, but being hugged _(when she initiates)_ by my favorite person is so stress-relieving and comforting. We plan on playing Pokémon together in the next day or two, so there’s that.
⟡ Today actually started off well and has been good so far. I’m hoping it stays that way. I still have a shift at work to get through and the one person I don’t get along with is working, but we have been able to remain cordial regardless.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ve just realised it’s the Summer Solstice on Tuesday meaning that afterwards we slowly descend back to longer nights. Hallelujah!


----------



## skweegee

Leaving in less than an hour now! I'm really excited for my trip, but now that it's so close the nerves are really starting to kick in. Hopefully everything goes well! I booked this trip nearly 10 months ago, it's almost hard to believe that it is already here.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today is Sunday and that means D&D session today in about another few hours, plus we've been told to make some level 3 characters for a one shot next month so I'm pretty happy for that!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I went on my Switch to play ACNH for a little bit before work and it turns out my town earned a 5 star rating over night!! I wasn't even trying to get it but recently I have been taking the time to work on my towns landscaping and it paid off


----------



## Chris

I managed to get some much needed downtime this weekend, which was then immediately reinvested in planning the next draft of one of the books in my fantasy series. I made so much progress. 

Also managed to take a couple of hours this evening to play a video game, enjoy some silly banter with my SO, and read a chapter of a novel. Alongside drinking a half bottle of wine because, hey, why not? 

I love when a weekend feels well spent _and_ also leaves you feeling well-rested and ready to tackle the work week.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got to hang out with my best friend today! We mostly talked, bounced on their trampoline, and made bracelets. But it was really fun! I also ate supper there, we had T-bone steaks and vegetables, then we had strawberry shortcake for dessert. YUM!

I'm also really happy with the art I made for the current event! 

I also found out that my crush has feelings for me. This is very exciting for meee. >///<

Edit: This happened after I made this post, but @King koopa made me some art of Beef Boss and I love it so fricking much.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I snuggled with my dog and my husband today.
- The weather was perfect, sunny and warm but with a nice cool breeze.
- I took the opportunity to trim up the ivy and other vines around the house without breaking a sweat.
- I found a cute spider in one of the flowerbeds while I was doing the yard work.
- Tomorrow is a holiday so I have one more day off work.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I am happy today I spend long hours outside and instead of having my normal fun random daydreams I decided to do some critical thinking about myself and I have started to love myself for the way I am and know that everyone in the past who said hurtful things about me for who I am said that because they don't understand and that's okay and I can't let others be in charge of putting labels on me and telling me my self worth and I've took some time to refocus on my dreams and future and visualize where I want to go with my life to help regain my motivation and help build up confidence(because I don't have any)
*TLDR *I went outside for almost all day to do some positive deep thinking and it was inspiring
- I talked to my mom about I'm struggling with getting enough iron(because I'm a vegetarian so I can't get it from meat) and we got some Apricots, Spinach, Broccoli and Pinto Beans for me to have and I learned I should have vitamin C too so I can absorb the iron properly
- Feeling mentally good


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*I had an amazing dinner today! I got to help make it! Steamed Broccoli, Chicken, and Quinoa!!*
*I played some Stardew Valley because I have been HOOKED recently after playing again. I unlocked the Calico Desert so Skull Cavern! I SOMEHOW GOT A PRISMATIC SHARD ON LIKE MY 20TH FLOOR SO FINALLY A GALAXY SWORD!!! (Also I hate King Serpents)*
*I edited another Keroppi profile picture so for this period of time he has some Popcorn!!! (I changed the background to have stars!)*
*I confirmed my order today for 7 Splatoon amiibos so I am SO EXCITED! Callie, Marie, Pearl, Marina, Pink Inkling Girl, Green Inkling Boy, and Purple Inkling Squid! Since I already have the Octolings and original Inklings I WILL HAVE EVERY SPLATOON AMIIBO other than the recolors of course!!!*
*I drew some cute pictures in my notebook today! I drew some sweets and then colored the rest of the Great Wall of China coloring page I had never finished! I also drew some Project Sekai characters outfits!!*
*I played outside on my swing and it was lots of fun!! I even saw some birdies playing by our sprinkler!!!*
Today was super amazing and happy fun!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was feeling pretty down today but I've spent the last like 15-20 minutes listening to voice clips from Mario Golf on the gamecube and it's some of the funniest stuff I've ever heard. really made my evening. also happy to know that there are people out there who do support me and my LGBT+ status and don't make me feel bad abt it 



Venti said:


> Similar to my last post about Pokemon, @Alienfish got me back into Pokemon Go!  I was able to find my old account, and quickly leveled up from 19 to 21.  I also managed to win a raid battle!  I love it when my friends get me back into old hobbies!


nice! if you want to add me on there you can PM me your friend code (I'm not super active but I try to remember to send gifts!)
also @Alienfish you can add me too!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a good day for me today. Yay!

*Feel free to skip this point.* As I was driving somewhere in the neighborhood for a bit, I saw a *Nissan 240Z*! Apparently, cars made by Nissan and exported by them from 1956 to 1986 were known as Datsuns. Since this particular car I saw was produced within those years, it would be called the *Datsun 240Z* outside of the Japanese market!
I watched the 2022 Formula 1 Canadian Grand Prix! It was televised, so I didn't have to eat someone's shoe thankfully haha. It was a little boring, to be honest, but there were a few battles in the midfield, and it got a little intense near the end due to a close battle for the win.
So a new forum event has started and I already have a few ideas on what to do! What's funny is that I was thinking about the celebrating diversity event from last year and what do you know, there's another one for this year. I'm excited to see other people's submissions in the coming days! My art project may have to take a backseat for a little bit.
Speaking of my art project, I ended up getting a few things done from my checklist and have just passed 70% completion because of it! 5% more and I'll be 3/4ths of the way through since starting in late March. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I was feeling pretty down today but I've spent the last like 15-20 minutes listening to voice clips from Mario Golf on the gamecube and it's some of the funniest stuff I've ever heard. really made my evening. also happy to know that there are people out there who do support me and my LGBT+ status and don't make me feel bad abt it


I hope you don't mind me replying to you Bug, but I saw one of your posts in the what's bothering you thread a little while ago and felt sad about what you were dealing with. I'm glad you're feeling a little better now. And I probably don't need to say this, but you definitely have my full support for who you are! If there's someone treating you (and other people) like trash, I will personally march down to them, and present a powerpoint listing 2,147,483,647 reasons why you deserve to be loved as a human being. If you're feeling down, feel free to talk to any one of us on here (and me of course!).


----------



## jiny

i saw lightyear w my bf today


----------



## deana

I was off work for both days this weekend which does not often happen for me and I happened to have two pretty good days 

Saturday 
I got to collect my mail, my package of the correct tips for my drawing stylus which means I can draw again! Went to the Dollarstore to get a couple of things and I treated myself to some candy because I can never resist. I also finished the Sherlock Holmes game I was playing and I really enjoyed it.

Sunday 
Went out for a bit of shopping today and found some sandals that I can wear to a wedding I'm attending next weekend. I attempted to make a mushroom and broccoli pasta dish for dinner and it turned out pretty decently! I then took myself on a really nice long walk around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm happy about the new forum event that started today!!  I've been looking forward to the next one since the egg hunt, and I had a lot of fun working on my entry today. ^^ I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's villager designs too!  
☾ My dad liked his Father's Day gifts!
☾ I played a little bit of Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening too, and managed to get a couple more of the in-game achievements!


----------



## Midoriya

- I used my crazy good writing skills to write a heartfelt letter for my dad for Father's Day.

- We went out to dinner at a nice restaurant and I had fajitas.  It was a place my mom used to go.

- The constant support of my partner and friends is amazing.

- I changed the kitty's litter box and gave them a whole new bowl of food since they were all out.

- I was watching a scene from Naruto Shippuden and it just made me think about my mom.  Specifically the scene where Gaara confronts his reanimated father in the war arc, and his father reveals that his mother loved him and continues to protect him even after death.  It was very relatable and comforting, in a way.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was sitting down at a gas station yesterday and someone told me they liked my hair. They also referred to me as a person, I guess to avoid misgendering me. It made me smile.
⟡ I bought this girl I like her favorite slushie because she was having a bad day and she loved it?? She was so happy and I can’t believe I had the guts to do that.
⟡ I finished and posted my entry to the event last night! 
⟡ I have a package coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Its weird because its usually the opposite way. My older sister likes to copy me by liking the games and some things that I like. Everytime I want her to play a game with me but she says its too boring or dumb but then she plays it herself with her online "friends". Been happening for years but I like it how she's like that but same time I don't. I think its funny and I feel good that I've always been more mature and most responsible. Strange how the youngest is like the oldest. But I'm happy about it(ofc not about the gaming part) but still.


----------



## Autumn247

I got my fillings and stuff at the dentist today, my front teeth look so much better, I can smile without feeling horribly self conscious like I was for a very long time , here's a pic (I know my teeth aren't the whitest, I'm a coffee drinker, but there's no huge cavities now and the broken tooth in front was fixed as well, so I'm happy with it, I have a few more appointments to take care of my teeth in the back)  Sorry about the sideways pic



Spoiler: My teeth










I filled out and submitted a job application to the library, so I'm hoping I hear something back, if not I'll apply to other places around here, just keep applying till I get something  
I'm having some French fries later!  
Have been decorating some homes in HHP


----------



## BrokenSanity

Autumn247 said:


> I got my fillings and stuff at the dentist today, my front teeth look so much better, I can smile without feeling horribly self conscious like I was for a very long time , here's a pic (I know my teeth aren't the whitest, I'm a coffee drinker, but there's no huge cavities now and the broken tooth in front was fixed as well, so I'm happy with it, I have a few more appointments to take care of my teeth in the back)  Sorry about the sideways pic
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My teeth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444776
> 
> 
> 
> I filled out and submitted a job application to the library, so I'm hoping I hear something back, if not I'll apply to other places around here, just keep applying till I get something
> I'm having some French fries later!
> Have been decorating some homes in HHP


Fingers crossed the library will accept you!


----------



## Chris

Impromptu coffee date today when my girlfriend messaged me to say she was getting off work early. She treated me to a matcha frappe from Starbucks. 

Also managed to snag a bottle of the limited edition Father's Day day shower gel _Glitch_ from Lush when I popped in for shampoo. Treated my girl to a rainbow bath bomb too because hey what better way to celebrate pride? 

I'm also slightly in love with this long-sleeve playsuit I bought today. Brown isn't usually a colour I would go for but I love how it looks!


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ went back to Goodwill and while I was sad to hear that they suddenly have no open positions available (didn't even say why, I like to think they thought someone would be a better candidate than I would lmfaooo) I did find some more great plushies! I found a fennec fox plush that looks like it's pretty well loved but still in good condition (I might try to hand wash it with some soapy water), a pinto horse that's basically in perfect condition and made really well, as well as a Webkinz Cheeky Monkey for a friend of mine.
★ a few days ago I got the idea that I could possibly work as a lifeguard at the local YMCA, I've never been a lifeguard before but I can swim pretty well. I went in today and they happened to have a part-time position open for lifeguard and swim instructor so I got a paper application and I'm gonna fill it out today/tomorrow.
★ have some more ideas for youtube videos, including playing Mario Kart Double Dash and MKWii's CTGP. I'm hoping if I keep uploading I can get more views, right now my views are pretty pitiful lol.
★ I found my he/him pronoun pin today after I couldn't find it for a few days, and I wore it with pride while I was out and about earlier!
★ I have an idea for the celebrating diversity art contest so I might start that tonight or tomorrow.
★ I have plans to go to the local public pool with my friend (whom I went swimming with a few days ago) this Friday, the weather will be really nice and it's close by so we won't have to drive far, and she'll have someone watching her baby so we can just go hang out for a while 
★ I had a birthday coupon from McDonalds to get a free bakery item, so I went and got a cinnamon roll today. it was actually really good!


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to buy all of three Hellsing Deluxe Edition books on Amazon thanks to it running a sale and finally got the last one today, so I can't wait to read them all when I have the chance. I also got all three John Wick movies for free thanks to the sale and will be watching them soon. 

I found my favorite candy at Walmart once again and I'm happy I can enjoy them overtime.


----------



## Midoriya

- We have an exercise room here, but I haven't used it in awhile.  Well starting today I got back into exercising (outside of martial arts).  I did the treadmill, pull-ups, weights, and planks, and I plan on doing more tomorrow.  I had to start at a lower speed on the treadmill since I haven't worked out in awhile, but I know from having an athletic body and working out several years ago that I'll be able to work myself up to higher speeds and distances.   

- I've finally won some battles in Pokemon Go and have caught some new Pokemon such as Machamp, Throh, Swirlix, and Oranguru.  I'm having a lot of fun with it.

- Have also been working my way through Fire Emblem Heroes and the newest story battles, and I haven't lost a single lunatic battle so far in the newest chapter thanks to my legendary heroes team (that has Vantage and other specialized skills).

- I'm glad I had the day off from work today.  I really needed it, and it's a day that should have been made an official holiday a long time ago, imo.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I continue to sleep really well and I got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was lovely again today.
- I had a nice relaxing walk with my dog this afternoon.
- I had the day off from work and it was really enjoyable.
- This whole weekend has been really good.
- I'm enjoying everyone's entries for the Diversity event. You are all wonderful just for being you!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here's my semi-daily post for today:

I played Gran Turismo 7 to win a race... Though I had to get really desperate on the final lap since I was running very low on fuel and had to take extreme measures to get to the end. Moreover, I had opponents fast approaching and had to block them aggressively so they couldn't pass me. Mind you this was against the AI. If I was facing other people, I wouldn't be doing this at all and only have myself to blame. Anyway, one somehow managed to overtake me with a few corners to go, and I just had to nudge them out of the way since I didn't want my efforts to be all for nothing. I don't wanna waste another 20 minutes playing catch-up to the leader which takes some time to do, especially when there's a running theme with me spinning out on the final corner on the final lap regardless of what racing game I play. I'll be a bit cleaner next time. And I just exposed myself to being a bad virtual driver. Feel free to roast me. 
I managed to get some progress done on my art project. Quite a few things in fact! This should make up for the time I'm going to use for working on my piece for the forum event.
Speaking of the forum event, it makes me happy reading through people's entries once again. @/xara's post in particular hit me hard when it came to validating one's feelings because I don't get the same treatment from my parents if I even shed one single tear, which rarely happens. I miss you so much, xara. 
I'm currently working on my piece for the celebrating diversity event and am taking my sweet time to finish it. I want the drawing to be the best it can be within my abilities, and I'm liking it so far even in the rough stages. Dare I say it looks a little cute even! I recently watched a few art tips videos and I may have figured out why a part of the anatomy in my drawing looks wonky. It just clicked and it already feels like I made a small improvement applying the tips I learned. 

Edit: I forgot one more thing. While doing my art project, I was listening to some of the soundtracks from Zelda BotW again. It felt nostalgic as it's actually been a long time since I've last heard them! A part of me wishes I want to experience the game all over again for the first time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I made and shared fanart today of a Twitch streamer I watch a lot. He pulled it up on stream and loved it. It was awesome to get a live reaction of him looking at it as well as seeing other people in the chat finding it funny. I'm a pretty casual artist so it's really cool to get compliments from people calling my art "clean" and that it's "really good". My art style is a bit odd where I color first and add the lines second, so usually my pieces only take a couple hours like this one.



Spoiler: Art (Stardew Valley reference of his current playthrough)


----------



## Merielle

☾ One of the otome artbooks/fanbooks I ordered earlier this month came in today!! ;v; It's for a sequel that isn't out in English yet, so I'm going to wait until that's out before I look through it, but I'm really happy to have it in advance.  At least I can admire the pretty artwork of my fave on the back cover for now hehe
☾ I worked in a good last few rounds of Fall Guys today!  A lot of free-to-play type games wind up stressing me out, so I thought it would be for the best to call it good now, before they make the switch to that gameplay model.  I had a lot of fun with the silly little bean game though! ^^
☾ I beat the final boss in DQVIII and got Medea's normal ending!! Going to go for the postgame and her true ending next, and then go for both of Jessica's. I really enjoyed it, even though final boss fights tend to leave me feeling a little shaky afterwards.  They really switched up the standard DQ final boss formula too, so I was pretty surprised ahahah.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's the summer solstice which means the days don't get any longer than they are now (thank goodness) and after today we slowly descend back to shorter days and longer nights as well as the best season of the year... AUTUMN!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This morning, a calm and somewhat hot morning, I'm happy because I decided to go out for a walk around the neighborhood, even if it was just a few blocks, and during my walk I listened to some of my favorite music, namely Dewford Town and other tracks from the soundtrack of Pokémon RSE. Also during my walk I saw a bus stop sign and below it was a sign that read, "Route 311" and instantly that brought a smile to my face, since I was at that moment listening to Pokémon music, and it made me feel like the Pokémon world is part of our real world, too. I am such a damn nerd 

I stopped by the local Stop 'n' Shop supermarket and bought a few things for the house, and a few snacks for myself too, in case I get the munchies during the evening as I sometimes do. Having something to snack on available in the house, even if I don't snack every day and it's just sitting there most of the time, gives me a sort of peace of mind I really like.

I spotted a darling baby squirrel  and an adorable baby bunny  but sadly I couldn't snap a pic of either one on my phone because they bolted the moment they saw me. They know not to stick around when there's a stranger nearby lol

Then lastly, on my way back home, I passed by a house and an elderly man sitting outside his porch with his dog waved hello at me with a smile, so I did the only natural, friendly thing and waved back. It's nice to know the people around here are neighborly, but not overly so. Just a quick hello in passing and you never know, that might be enough to make someone's day.


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday was kinda up and down in terms of mood. My flight got cancelled, but the airline was super good about it and gave me a refund really quick. That meant I had enough money to rebook the flight with a different airline for the same timeslot, sooo my trip is maybe (hopefully) happening after all. We were even able to get priority and reserve seats this time lmao, so I picked a window seat  

Today I made plans to meet up for lunch with my friend tomorrow, so that's gonna be nice! So overall I've had a nice, chill day and I'm looking forward to my trip again


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so last night I hand washed my new fennec fox plush; I soaked and scrubbed it in cool water with some laundry detergent, I let it hang dry overnight, and today I brushed out its fur with my dog's slicker brush. it's not perfect but it looks and feels so much better now! he also looks a lot happier


----------



## S.J.

Two great things I'm happy about so far today. 
 I took my dog Zoe to the vet yesterday, and despite the vet trying to stick a needle in her face (it was a definite "no heckin' way" from her), she was really good! We also went for a walk in a new spot beforehand, and I bought her a new toy and collar tag. She also made a sweet friend in the waiting room. They had similar energies, and it was so cute to see this other dog take to her as soon as he entered the room. 
 Pre-ordered the Pokémon Violet/Scarlet dual pack! I know it's a little early, but I'm excited and now it's done.


----------



## WhiteLily210

In celebration of pride month, I decided to crochet as many pride flags as I could.
16 in total!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I did the sign for the first time at work and I think I did a great job. I used a ladder and they had the greeter come outside and hold it to make sure I didn’t fall, lmao.


Spoiler: y’know, these signs








⟡ I had plans to go to the dog park with my favorite person but I had to work, so maybe next week will be better. She goes almost every Tuesday.
⟡ I had some Burger King for the first time in a month or so. I forgot how much I love their burgers. I also finished up early at work and have a bit of extra time to play video games.


----------



## Beanz

i made lots of progress in blender today! i learned a lot from the tutorials i followed. i  previously dropped it off and on because i got frustrated with it so it feels good to see progress.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night.
- The weather was nice again today.
- I saw a squirrel in my backyard.
- I was worried about my workday because of the holiday yesterday, but today went as well as I could have hoped. I finished everything that needed to be done by 5:00 and logged off on time.
- I made my submission to the Diversity Event and it was accepted. I'm honestly surprised at how many reactions I've gotten on it. Everyone on this forum is too kind.
- I'm still enjoying looking through everyone else's submissions.
- I'm getting close to the end of my book and looking forward to reading more tonight.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I feel very happy today which is great. 


The weather was very nice today! Sunny skies for most of the day.
I went for a small walk around the neighborhood with my sister since we got to her school a little earlier than usual.
I did some work in my backyard and front yard to trim off some leaves from the plants that were getting too long. I feel like I got a lot of exercise for my arms since there was so much to trim.
I'm continuing to work on my entry for the forum event. I'm in the middle of doing the outlines now and having a fun time getting it together!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I spotted a *Ferrari 458 Italia* today! Admittedly, I already saw it numerous times in the form of a *spider version* but not the one with a regular roof, so that's nice! I usually don't go out of my way to buy a Ferrari (if anything I try to stay away from them believe it or not outside of video games), but this is probably the only one I'll ever buy if I had the money AND if Ferrari themselves think I'm worthy enough to own one (they have some of the most ridiculous rules on planet Earth. Look it up if you're curious). I like the design as it's pretty simple overall. Plus, I drove that car on Gran Turismo 5 for the first time back in 2012 when I was younger, so I already liked it for a long time. That's a decade ago now. Whoa. It didn't sound too great in that game but was improved massively in GT Sport and 7.
Continuing to look at the new entries for the forum event. I'll be honest guys, I legit cried after reading them. It's constantly hitting me in the feels and I can't help but let it all out. Regardless of art skill, y'all are awesome people and should be happy for having the courage to step up. This is also giving me a truckload of motivation to finish my entry!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I decided to try and perk myself up a little by starting a new Slime Rancher playthrough this morning!  I'd been wanting to play it again since I got the last few achievements on my main file, but my laptop was seriously struggling with it, so I'm playing on the PS4 version this time.  I'm just barely getting started with my ranch of course, but even the little bit I played definitely helped cheer me up a little. c:
☾ And this evening I started the DQVIII postgame!  I've unlocked the Dragovian Trials, so I'm looking forward to getting into those next time.  Lots of cool story reveals too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today has some pretty significant upsides to it:
☆ I didn't quite wake up as early as I wanted to, but today's the first dat in prob 2 weeks that I woke up in the morning and didn't go back to sleep.
☆ tonight is the first night in forever that I haven't had a bunch of negative intrusive thoughts right before going to sleep. hopefully I can actually sleep pretty well tonight.

and ofc I'm happy about my most recent drawing


----------



## skweegee

The first major part of my trip (Los Angeles, California to Seattle, Washington overnight on an Amtrak train) went incredibly well. I met a lot of great people on board, the food was way better than I had expected, and the views were amazing. Nothing like waking up at 5:30am, opening the window curtain, and seeing the snow-covered Mount Shasta straight ahead of you in the distance, and that's only a tiny sliver of the scenery this route had to offer. It was a great ride and it has me looking forward even more to the next two major portions I have coming up!

To top it all off, I just got to my hotel in Seattle and found out that they upgraded my room at no extra cost to a nicer one near the top with an excellent view of Puget Sound and the Seattle Skyline. What a great way to end the first part of this trip!

One downside to all of this? Train legs... it still feels like everything is rocking back and forth!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today I was told by my supervisor that I hit the maximum bonus for the month of June after only a short time being eligible for the bonus program so that made my night!


----------



## hakutaku

Wore a cute summer outfit to lunch today with my friend! A white crop vest with a black tennis skirt + black thigh high socks   It was nice, I had a sandwich and then a slice of cake too

I checked into our flight last night, so today my mum printed off our boarding passes at her work (we don't have a printer at home lol), so everything is more or less prepared 

Also had a bath in the afternoon to cool down then played some Pokemon Black while watching Wimbledon Qualifiers  Now I'm having a coffee


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I sold an item on eBay last night and found a box that was the absolute perfect size. I can’t even explain the joy of finding a box that is just the right size for what you need. 
⟡ I picked up some more packing tape which I needed. I was completely out. I should’ve gotten more earlier, but I’m happy to have some now. I needed to get this box taped up and shipped out.
⟡ I talked with and played Pokémon with my favorite person. She showed me one of her new teams and told me about another team she was working on. 
⟡ I am able to watch the new episode of Catfish, my favorite show, before work today. I’m happy I have enough time to do so since they are about 42 minute episodes.


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been having a lot of fun working while listening to Sonic music, and helping others out!

- I missed yesterday's exercise session because I was tired, but I plan on exercising again after work today!

- I managed to obtain Arataki Itto and Kiku Shinobu in Genshin Impact!  I lost the 50/50 for the first time in awhile on Itto, but got him only two 10 pulls later!  I now have every playable character in the game except for Albedo!   

- Just in a fantastic mood today!


----------



## Beanz

i ordered a case for my computer and also a copy of animal crossing population growing with a pink 3rd party gamecube controller. it was kind of expensive but i think the purchase was worth it, also i found out what was wrong with something that was confusing me in blender.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because my family and I got our first thunderstorm in what feels like ages. It rarely rains where I live because you know, high dessert. So it’s been really dry, but today was some nice rain, which California really needs. ^-^


----------



## Shawna

1. My brother brought Golden Chick for lunch.  I don't like chicken, but I ate some French fries and rolls from there. 
2. Al is finally moving off of my ACNH island after what feels like a million years.
3. I caught a Dorado on ACNH (the first one on this file).  I also caught my first firefly on there.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Today I finally got around to setting up the bookshelf in my room (it used to belong to my mother but she let me have it after deciding she would donate all her books. I'm grateful to have it now!) and using it to accommodate my vast assortment of plushies aka my soft cuddly family who doesn't talk and accepts my obsessive yet unconditional love no matter what  it makes me really happy seeing them all like this. I used to have many more but because of lack of space I had to make a few sacrifices, but I made sure to keep all the ones I absolutely can't do without.



Spoiler:  as Stitches would say: "Stuffin"







My special rabbit plush, however, always and forever has a spot in bed with me <3


----------



## TheDuke55

Shawna said:


> 2. Al is finally moving off of my ACNH island after what feels like a million years.


I feel that. It took forever for Pancetti to leave my town on New Leaf. And every time she had the thinking bubble to leave and I'd be like adios! She was like 'Nah you want me to stay, I can tell.'


Not a very eventful day, but I did find time to exercise after work. It's nice to keep up with it. It's been kind of an unofficial New Years resolution. I don't do them, but I started this year so it kind of feels like it is.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night.
- The weather was nice and sunny again today. It's supposed to rain tonight, which I'm fine with as long as I don't have to go out in it.
- I went into the office again today and saw some more familiar faces for the first time in 2 and half years.
- I'm caught up on all of my high priority work finally so I was able to spend some time today on lower priority things that stress me out when they start to pile up.
- I took a walk on my morning break and got to read during my lunch break.
- I got to leave work early and had a really good massage therapy session.
- I had a really tasty cheeseburger for dinner.
- My work week is half way over already.


----------



## Neb

I got to volunteer at the library for two hours today! It was my first shift, so I was introduced to the other people there and received an orientation. Most of the librarians were really nice. Plus I got some reading time in while I waited for more Summer Reading participants.


----------



## BrokenSanity

LittleMissPanda said:


> Today I finally got around to setting up the bookshelf in my room (it used to belong to my mother but she let me have it after deciding she would donate all her books. I'm grateful to have it now!) and using it to accommodate my vast assortment of plushies aka my soft cuddly family who doesn't talk and accepts my obsessive yet unconditional love no matter what  it makes me really happy seeing them all like this. I used to have many more but because of lack of space I had to make a few sacrifices, but I made sure to keep all the ones I absolutely can't do without.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  as Stitches would say: "Stuffin"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 445250
> 
> My special rabbit plush, however, always and forever has a spot in bed with me <3
> 
> View attachment 445251


Froggies in shelf?!?


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see some new art of one of my favorite characters!!  And it made another nice addition to my desktop wallpaper collection~
☾ I pre-ordered some cute little merch sets as my birthday/Christmas gift to myself for this year! ^^ Ordered four and I should be getting at least three of them—the proxy service I use has to check and see if one of them will be okay for international shipping, so fingers crossed. 
☾ Played DQVIII for just a teensy bit today, but it was enough to find Stella from IX for the second time! She only appears very rarely and then only once per real-time day, in a random-colored dress, and you have to get photos of her in each color as part of a sidequest.  I'm at 2/5 now though!
☾ I made a little more progress on my new Slime Rancher ranch this evening too!  I'm definitely too used to playing with everything maxed out though, I've already blacked out twice ahahaha.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

BrokenSanity said:


> Froggies in shelf?!?


You bet! I love frogs and amphibians/reptiles in general 

I'm happy this morning because I had a good night's sleep, and when I stepped out into the yard I saw one of my neighbors munching on some foliage: baby bun bun!  that always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## hakutaku

Only one more sleep until I leave for Belgium!  Fingers crossed it works out this time,,

I did a 20 minute HIIT workout last night, I'm happy I've been keeping up with my exercise, it's improved my mood so much and helps me sleep better at night!

Today has been another good day despite the very hot weather, baked a frozen chocolate twist pastry and it was really good


----------



## Midoriya

I slept well, am doing well at work, and having another great day!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I'm really happy about the progress I made in my Tomodachi Life game! I feed my Miis everyday, and my goal is to get at least one special reaction a day, and today I gave Eddy a baked potato and he hated it. XD I also got three out of four trash foods in a short amount of time! I got the ruined meal, spoiled milk, and banana peel. Now I'm only missing the moldy bread! Greg and Lucia also got married, so I now have a total of six married couples. ^^


----------



## Shawna

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel that. It took forever for Pancetti to leave my town on New Leaf. And every time she had the thinking bubble to leave and I'd be like adios! She was like 'Nah you want me to stay, I can tell.'
> 
> 
> Not a very eventful day, but I did find time to exercise after work. It's nice to keep up with it. It's been kind of an unofficial New Years resolution. I don't do them, but I started this year so it kind of feels like it is.


I hated it in new leaf when the villagers did that, it made no sense


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

So, I just heard that the emails for the first batch of Q3 of Steam Decks just went out a few hours ago. I'll have to have my spouse check his email tonight. _(we ordered each others on our accounts for some reason..)_ So I am pretty excited that mine very well could be on it's way now. I really miss using a handheld device and it will be nice to have one that actually runs my tiny little games I like playing just fine.

Beyond the fact I had to restart ACNH _again..._ I ended up running into a map that had the resident services lined up with the airport. I wasn't looking for that feature, but hey it showed so I chose that one. Sorry Plucky, I'll just have to hunt for you later. Bonus for resident services to not be close either. With it being  a southern mouth river map, I have room to move the river between the two buildings to make a little cliff near the front of the island to the side for the rivers to come down from so most of my Island can be flat and open for extra room. I still miss my old island's other features, but this kinda makes up for it for me. I ended up naming it Oak Harbor which I thought sounded pretty neutral and awesome. And I ended up with Tammi and Teddy for my villagers. So it's nice to not have villagers I really dislike.


----------



## Soigne

I just got my new laptop !!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I shipped out that package and updated the tracking information with eBay so I can get paid. 
⟡ I spent a bit of time playing video games and enjoying my day off. I have off tomorrow, as well.
⟡ I got through a meeting that I had on Discord — I can’t get into specifics, but it went _very_ well. 
_It was my first time using voice chat with a forum (not TBT) member and being self-conscious of my voice it was a big step. _
⟡ I’m living for the entries to the Celebrating Diversity 2022 Event. I love seeing the designs, too.


----------



## Autumn247

Had another dentist appointment today, it went well.  The hygienist and dentist are very friendly, so that helps a little with my anxiety which is really severe when I'm there.  I have one again tomorrow to get the root canal started, glad to be getting all of this taken care of finally
Took a nice nap earlier 
Was able to focus enough to read for an hour
Had some french fries!
Watched Pokémon, I finished with Journey's now I'm on Master Journeys 
I beat Avalugg in Pokemon Legends Arceus the other night, the last noble Pokemon.  So now I can get started on the last part of the game.  
Finished season 1 of Bridgerton and enjoyed it, so I'm probably gonna start season 2 tomorrow 
Took a relaxing shower tonight


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- It was a busy but not too stressful day at work.
- I got to read during my lunch break.
- I took a walk during my afternoon break.
- It rained in the afternoon, but by the time I was ready to leave work it had stopped. Yay!
- I had a chocolate milkshake after dinner tonight.
- I'm really close to finishing my book. I'm hoping to read the final chapter tonight.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I woke up earlier than planned today and still felt pretty rested!  With the extra time that got me I was able to make some good progress in my new Slime Rancher playthrough, so win-win!
☾ We cleared out and donated a lot more stuff today! I finally got rid of lots of toy playsets from when I was little, as well as a huge dinosaur rocking horse that, while admittedly awesome, I don't think I'll really be using anymore at this point.  There's still a ton of stuff to go through, but we've already opened up a lot more space, and I'm happy that some other kids will get to enjoy some of my favorite childhood things!
☾ My tuxie kitty has been super extra snuggly with me for the past couple days??  I don't know if it's just a mood he's in or if he's sensing that I'm more stressed out than usual, but he's just been an absolute sweetheart.  Most of the time, anyway...
☾ Played DQVIII for a few minutes and was able to find Stella in a third color!  Had to reset once, but thankfully it didn't take me too long the second time either.
☾ Also played a little bit of Style Savvy: Styling Star to wind down this evening and earned a couple more of the in-game achievements!
☾ I got to see even more new artwork of a few of my favorite characters!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Feeling mentally good and motivated 
- Woke up feeling like I slept good
- Took a refreshing icy cold shower
- I had another delicious cheese bean burrito 
- Finally re-doing my island! 
- Gonna go look on Pinterest for some inspiration


----------



## Chrysopal

I ordered a paddle board today, it should arrive Monday. I have used one before but not in years, and never my own! I hope my doggy like to sit on it, she has a life jacket already.


----------



## Sophie23

I caught my first Tarantula on Acnh today


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm having a relaxing morning doing work.

- I got paid today.

- It's sunny and nice outside.

- My partner is being incredibly sweet towards me.


----------



## skarmoury

I'M MOVING ON TO CLERKSHIP!!!!!!

God I was SO ANXIOUS I was going to take removals for this one subject, but our professor said she sent emails already to people who were for removals and I didn't get anything. It's been like 12 hours since the memo so I assume I'm in the clear and I passed?? I'm so happy!!! 

I'm going to have longer shifts at the hospital soon, which means I'll be more tired, but the idea of helping out in the hospital feels like something I was made to do. I'm a little scared ofc, but as my friend said, comfort is the enemy of growth. I'll definitely learn much along the way 

I'm also excited for today, I'm going on a road trip with my family for the weekend! It feels nice being outside my apartment after a few weeks of not being able to go out bc of school. Definitely a breath of fresh air


----------



## moonbyu

just came back from a picnic with friends! very fun!
i also learned how to skateboard a little so thats a plus


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I finished the book I was reading last night. It got sooo good towards the end.
- I slept pretty well again.
- I had a relatively easy day of work.
- Someone came to me for help at work and at first I didn't think I was going to be much use, but I ended up figuring out the problem!
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor today. She says she can feel the difference when she does my adjustments.
- The weather was hot but still nice today.
- I saw a squirrel in my backyard.
- I got a nice message from @Mr_Keroppi to brighten my day again.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm really proud of myself for getting so much done today.  I'm surprised I was able to do much of anything, all things considered, but I accomplished a lot and I don't think I pushed myself too hard either.
☾ The last otome artbook I ordered arrived!! ;v; It's another one I'm going to wait to look through properly, but I can still enjoy seeing my fave on the cover and I'm just really happy to have it on my shelf.  My otome artbook/fanbook collection should now finally be complete!!  For now at least lol
☾ I completed the first two Dragovian trials in DQVIII, found Stella in a fourth dress color (I just need one more now!), and had some fun just hanging out and level-grinding for a bit. I even got a really rare item drop that I needed to make one of the best swords in the game!! 
☾ My tuxie kitty got in my lap again and wouldn't let me get ready for bed, so I played Style Savvy: Styling Star for a bit while he snoozed.  I'm up a bit later than I meant to be as a result, but hey, it's the weekend.


----------



## Croconaw

Not a very eventful day, but still a few things to talk about:

⟡ I slept very well last night, and despite being awake at the moment, I did get plenty of sleep before work tomorrow. I’ll likely get in a few more hours, as well.
⟡ I finally got the chance to try that Poolside Punch slush from Dairy Queen. It was delicious and tasted exactly how I expected it would. It was very refreshing in the hot weather.
⟡ The Tampa Bay Lightning remain alive in the Stanley Cup Final. I was able to listen in on a live stream of one of my favorite hockey YouTubers. It’s nice that this series could potentially still go to seven games.


----------



## S.J.

Finally found time to finish my villager drawing for the diversity thread! 
 I saw a wild kangaroo today while walking my dog. It was so beautiful and sweet, and it always makes my day to see them! 
 It’s the weekend!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got my indoor swing hung up on the ceiling and it's so nice to just slowly swing back and forth. hoping this will help ease the anxiety I've been feeling lately.

also looked at the most recent diversity contest entries and they just absolutely warm my heart I can't even


----------



## King Dorado

I spotted a lovely pair of little owls in a tree above my front door yesterday.   (hadnt seen any in my yard since before the pandemic!)


----------



## WhiteLily210

Bought Minecraft recently and fell in love with it. I especially loved the frogs so much I built a secret shrine spot for them!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play a ton of DQVIII today!  I was finally able to get a photo of Stella in her last dress color, completed three more Dragovian Trials, and cleared Rank X in the Monster Arena!
☾ I haven't mentioned this recently, but I'm still really enjoying looking through everyone's entries in the Celebrating Diversity event!  c: There's just so many creative, heartfelt villager designs and bios.
☾ I watched the first episode of GeminiTay's new Empires SMP series today with my parents!  I love the concept/aesthetic she's going for this time.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

The pull-out bed portion of our IKEA couch broke a while back, and we’ve been procrastinating on getting it fixed/replaced. Finally called IKEA and it turns out our couch has a 10 year warranty, so they replaced the broken part for free, and now we have a working couch bed for cozy gaming again. Yay!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I found Egbert with one ticket. Talk about luck. However after 11 tickets I'm still searching for Molly. I wish it was easier to get NM tickets in early game. For some reason to me, it feels like a slower process than it was in the earlier years of ACNH. To bad we can exchange some bells for miles like you can exchange miles for bells.
Also, I had a frozen yogurt today from Sam's Club. I wish it was more popular around here. It simply doesn't compare to ice cream. We use to have a Menchi's not far from here, but it closed down before covid for some reason. It was make your own frozen yogurt cups. They had all kinds of flavors and toppings, if that's your thing. Very clean place. They even had two new flavors every month. But I guess frozen yogurt isn't as liked as ice cream around here for some reason. I hear it's better for you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

NICK (MY WII SPORTS CRUSH) AND MY LOOK-ALIKE GOT MARRIED IN MY TOMODACHI LIFE GAME, OH MY GOSH I'M SO HAPPY THAT IT FINALLY HAPPENED


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- After a couple of rough days, things were a bit better today.
- My husband and I played a couple of games together. I dominated in Super Puzzle Fighter II and he did in the original Darkstalkers but it was a lot of fun.
- I got the Summer Strawberry Salad from Wendy's again and a Strawberry Frosty.
- We don't have an implementation planned this week at work so I'm expecting a fairly easy work week with some time to get caught up on other things.


----------



## Midoriya

- Despite not having a great weekend, I did finish pretty much everything I wanted to finish.

- I also hatched an egg for the first time in Pokemon Go, and it ended up hatching into one of my favorite Pokemon, Alolan Vulpix (of which I have a plushie of in real life)!  Thank you, @Alienfish !



Spoiler: Alolan Vulpix











- I managed to up my talents some more for my team in Genshin Impact.  This team is really coming together well.  I also achieved my first level 10 talent with Yoimiya!  



Spoiler: Genshin Impact pictures























- I also got a lot of sleep this weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My mom and I got my dad caught up to where we were at in Spy x Family, so we all got to watch Episode 10 today! ^^
☾ I made some more really good progress in DQVIII!  I've cleared all of the Dragovian Trials now (that final/bonus one was... _something, _but I got through it) and completed the Defeated Monster List, and I think I'm all set up to take on the final post-game dungeon next time too.


----------



## Midoriya

Merielle said:


> ☾ My mom and I got my dad caught up to where we were at in Spy x Family, so we all got to watch Episode 10 today! ^^
> ☾ I made some more really good progress in DQVIII!  I've cleared all of the Dragovian Trials now (that final/bonus one was... _something, _but I got through it) and completed the Defeated Monster List, and I think I'm all set up to take on the final post-game dungeon next time too.



Spy x Family is next for me to watch.  I'm so behind, but at least I'll be able to binge the entire first season without stopping.  I've heard such great things about it, so I'm looking forward to watching it myself.  I hope you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Merielle

Venti said:


> Spy x Family is next for me to watch.  I'm so behind, but at least I'll be able to binge the entire first season without stopping.  I've heard such great things about it, so I'm looking forward to watching it myself.  I hope you guys enjoyed it!


I haven't been keeping up with recent anime hardly at all lately, but I was hearing so many good things about it that I had to make an exception, and I'm so glad I did! ^^ It's super cute and funny; I really hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Neb

I stayed inside since it was 100 degrees Fahrenheit today, but I did a few things!

- I ate some tasty naan and chicken korma from an Indian food cart.
- I played some visual novels.
- I drank a nice cold brew coffee to cool off.
- I caught up on some reading! Half was on a paper book while the rest was done on my e-reader.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I love the hours before an event ends so we can see the surplus of creative works people have been working on. I really enjoyed reading all of the entries.
⟡ Hockey is unfortunately over but this was a good season. My team exceeded expectations of basically everyone and the future is damn bright.
⟡ I didn’t sleep well the past two nights but I will get a lot more sleep tonight. 


Venti said:


> Spy x Family is next for me to watch.


I’ll have to put that down on my list of things to watch. I’ve heard about it and sounds interesting. The fact that it’s still pretty early I can watch along with the other fans.


----------



## arikins

my dad bought me flowers and pocky as an apology gift.

_i am such a sucker for flowers ......._


----------



## Sophie23

I just started playing Pokemon Go yesterday 

So if anyone plays it, want to be friends?


----------



## S.J.

I went to visit my mum yesterday and that was nice!
 I didn't have any urgent work to catch up on over the weekend.
 Today was mostly stress-free!
 I decided to play through Pokémon Shield today (I originally only played Sword). Other than the slow tutorial, it's been really good to replay it!  It's still early in the game, but I have quite the team coming together.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up early today before any alarms went off, and felt well-rested.

- Listening to music while working.

- It's nice outside.

- My partner is being sweet.

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## Autumn247

I got on the treadmill for 30 minutes this morning.  Also after that I did some weights, and some resistance bands exercises.  Then took a walk to the library, so I definitely got some exercise in today so I'm very proud of myself because I didn't want to
Bought a cute coloring book and some colored pencils at the store today
Got some more coffee, I was out of it
Excited for dinner tonight, having some margherita pizza.  It's from a local company, frozen but it tastes almost like a fresh pizza from a pizzeria, they're really delicious
I slept pretty good last night
One of my cats, Mustachio, cuddled up with me yesterday and purred.  I really needed it because I wasn't feeling good mentally
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out
I have the rest of today to do whatever I want
Watching season 2 of Bridgerton and so far enjoying it more than season 1, I liked season 1 but I'm enjoying the 2nd season more so far
Have an appointment with my therapist tomorrow, get to tell her about putting in the job application for the library, starting to work part-time has been one of my goals
Oh I almost forgot, it rained in the morning today, I love rainy days!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

While looking for Molly in ACNH, I started to come across peppy villagers even though I did not place the peppy plot yet. I was hoping to find Wendy or Pompom for the peppy plot but I settled for Audie because I am not all that into the peppy villagers anyway, Audie is a favorite even though I want to try out Wendy and Pompom at some point, and I want Molly to spawn faster without peppies getting in my way.
Also, why isn't Egbert more liked? He is adorable for a chicken. Egbert is a fun addition to my island.
Also, Tammy and Teddy didn't use their sleeping bags until they crafted their beds first. 
Edit.... so this is the wrong thread.. I thought I clicked on the random thoughts thread... so sorry if my post sounds odd. That is why.
Something more on topic... My gut is feeling much better today than it was the past two weeks. So I am pretty happy about that. Like, it was pretty horrible.


----------



## Jhine7

Finally got all the wedding invites sent out! Over 160 people invited with a max of 150 people allowed at the venue  Good thing the invites are spread out across the country (14 states!) so some will be no-shows. Which is cheaper for us! About 3 and a half months to go, can't wait! Still lots more tiny details to do.


----------



## mocha.

Went to see Elvis at the cinema!
SO GOOD. I don’t really know what I was expecting, especially after cringing a little at Austin Butler’s accent in interviews.. but honestly he gave a 10/10 performance and I would go back to see it 
Never knew any of the backstory behind elvis either so that was cool


----------



## skweegee

That was the trip of a lifetime. I met some truly awesome people and attendants on board the trains I took, saw many incredible sights, had some great food, and got to see so many parts of America I never would've otherwise known even existed. My mind was clear for the first time in far too many years, and I honestly cannot remember the last time I slept anywhere near as well as I did during this trip, even managing to achieve 8+ hours of uninterrupted sleep a couple of times which never happens. I'll be remembering this trip for years to come.

I'm a bit sad that the trip is coming to an end, but I'm also very happy that I was able to experience this in the first place. I might have gotten a bit photo-happy though. I ended up taking somewhere around 70+ Gigabytes of pictures and videos throughout the entire trip, which means I am in for a very long task of culling all of them down to a more reasonable number later on!


----------



## BakaRina

I decided to buy some Detective Conan movies recently and I've been enjoying them quite a bit. I also the first few mangas on my kindle while I had the chance and can't wait to read it when I have the chance.

I've been spending everyday trying to read books I haven't read before or progressing through shows or video games that I have and I'm happy I've been putting in time to do so instead of doing nothing. I've also been taking walks so that I don't have to stay inside all day long and I'm happy I started doing so.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was outside with Keagan and this random dog came up to me. I love when random dogs come up to see me. This little pup is a cutie named Daisy! Ignore my dirty pants please. I’m a dishwasher and I just got off work. 



Spoiler: puppy











⟡ I had a very stress-free day. My anxiety was a bit high yesterday, so I’m happy to feel better today. I’m very thankful to my favorite person for being so comforting to me. That’s just a cuss word censored at the bottom, lol.



Spoiler: ♡








⟡ I got way better sleep tonight than the past two, so I’m feeling pretty decent. I’ll likely play Madden 22 online some before sleeping tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm feeling much better today after a stressful weekend, almost back to normal.
- I got a decent amount of sleep last night.
- Work was easy today.
- I completed my mid-year review, a required training course, and some prep work for tomorrow.
- Sunday was my 22 year anniversary with the company so my boss posted about it in our team chat and I got a lot of nice responses from the rest of the team.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Shawna

1. My dad ordered me a phone stand that has different lighting options, and it came in today, we set it up.

2. He and I also cleaned up my room and washed my bed sheets and blankets


----------



## Merielle

☾ We cleared out a lot more stuff today!  A couple people actually stopped by our trunk while we were unloading donations to ask about some of the things we were getting rid of, so we got to give away some stuff directly too! ^^
☾ I was able to buy one of my dream collectibles (a White Star Fragment!) from my counting companion @/Jhine7!! 
☾ Today was pretty busy, but I still managed to sneak in some time for DQVIII and beat the first four bosses in Memories Lane!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

☆ Today we went to the grocery store again! I FOUND AN AMAZING DEAL ON MY BABIES.... A whole entire plastic box thingy of Strawberries and each box was ONLY 99¢!!!!! We bought two boxes and we already finished one today because we all had strawberries! IT WAS AMAZING!
☆ I played some more New Leaf today and I saw that normal peaches were on premium! I went and sold some that I had in my dresser and from the trees and got quite a few more bells!!!
☆ We bought more flowers for Summer!!! Now we have some beautiful Hibiscus Blooms, Petunia's,  and two pretty flowers that we have like 3 of that I dont remember what they are called? BUT THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL
☆ I made another necklace with my beads for my stuffed animals and plushies! Today I spent a whole hour making a super cute one for Bounsweet! I will definitely use my *cronchy* camera to take some pictures so everyone can see how ADORABLE THEY ARE!
☆ My father made some super yummy Hamburgers and Hotdogs for dinner! Its been a month since I had those.... wowie lol but I also loved the crinkle cut fries because yes but my favorite fry shape is still undecided...........
☆ The amazingly kind and sweet @jadetine sent me a Leaf Ticket Egg from Jhine7 and I am so touched! Thank You!
☆ I played Stardew Valley today and I checked my "Social Tab" and now I have 12 people at max hearts!!! (8 for some and 10 for some ?)
☆ My parents bought me some apple juice and it was really good!! Its also been a while since I had Apple Juice....


----------



## RemMomori

I got to make dinner for my family (I live with my parents) and this was my first time making dinner all on my own and it actually went better than I thought it would. It was mac and cheese, chicken strips/tenders, and carrots ^^


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping this morning, got everything on my list, plus some cannoli! 
Exercised, I'm a little sore but am proud of myself for keeping up with it
Vacuumed my apartment
Had a peaceful morning, I drank coffee while listening to a new episode of my favorite Animal Crossing podcast and playing ACNH 
Have an appointment with my therapist later today.  I'm excited to tell her about me putting in the job application 
Had fun playing fetch with my cat Mustachio last night, we had fun 
Spent some time coloring in my new coloring book yesterday, it was very relaxing,  It's kind of inspiring me to start drawing again, I think I'm gonna get a sketch book so I can start sketching.  I've really been craving (not sure if that's the right word but it's the best way I can describe it lol) doing create things lately like art and playing my ukulele


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Finally changed my avatar, I quite like it! 
Made some progress in Tomodachi Life! 



Spoiler: My TL Progress



-I added three new Miis, and they're Wii Sports CPU Miis. XP (Asami, Fumiko, and Silke.)
-I got a ruined meal from the night market, which I gave to Nick. (He didn't like it, obviously.)
-I also got some more special food reactions, but they were all the "Worst Ever" one for some reason?? XD
-Greg and Lucia are gonna have a baby, so that's exciting! The kid's gonna be a pro in Table Tennis, I bet.



I'm happy that I have the time to watch Poofesure and Vinesauce. ^^
The puppies are so fricking cute, there's one that really stands out to me though. She's really cute and calm, everyday I cuddle with her on the couch and she sleeps so peacefully. <3 I decided to name her Daisy. 
I get to chat with my crush on Discord everyday, so I'm happy for that. :]


----------



## hakutaku

- My trip to Belgium went great! I had a lovely time, I stayed in Brussels and also went to Bruges. Bruges in particular was my favourite, everything was just so calm, serene and pretty +  the food was great. I tried Belgian waffles, frites with mayonnaise, mattentaart, flemish beef stew, and dame blanche    I also bought a box of Belgian chocolates to take home

- The plane rides to and from Belgium went perfectly without any problems or delays, I was shocked   

- Got home and had a long afternoon nap bc travelling is tiring,,


----------



## Kattea

I finally had a good day at work for once


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- The weather was so nice this afternoon when I walked my dog.
- I saw a cute squirrel in my yard and a chicken in one of the neighbor's yards.
- I saw one of my favorite dogs on the walk, a tiny white poodle. He's so excitable and adorable. He was inside and when he saw us walk by he slammed into the storm door with a loud thump, then started jumping around on his hind legs, ears bouncing, tail wagging.
- My morning was a bit busy, but my afternoon was calm and peaceful. I got a decent amount of work done.
- Things that were stressing me out seem to be back to normal and I'm very happy about that.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Dragon Quest Treasures was confirmed for the Switch, and it's coming out on December 9th, which is way sooner than I expected it would!!  Eeeee I can't wait ;v;
☾ I took a long stroll down Memories Lane in DQVIII this evening, and made it all the way through the thirteenth boss!  They're definitely starting to get a bit nasty, but I'm still hanging in there so far.  Only two more to go now! (ง •̀ᴗ•́)ง


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I battled with my favorite person last night and she showed me one of her new teams. She also gave me a few eggs which I will train up soon to a level in which I can use them for battle.
⟡ I saw another random dog while I was outside of a 7-Eleven. I said he was a cute dog and he ran right over to me. I think he knew I was talking about him. 
⟡ It was a very slow day at work, and despite that, I still had a decently long shift. I’m expecting my paycheck to be a good bit of money, which should be arriving soon.
⟡ I talked to a coworker a bit and we got along pretty well despite there being a huge age gap — she’s 15. Still, we talked about anime and other work related things.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a very good appointment with my therapist yesterday, made me feel like I'm on the right track with all the things I'm doing 
One of my kitties Mustachio woke me up today sweetly, by purring and cuddling 
I plan on buying a sketchbook this week so I can start sketching again
I may be able to go back to college in the fall semester, to work on finishing my associates degree.  I haven't been back in college in 3 years.  I just have to make my final payment towards my account.  
Slept really good!  So happy because I only got 4 or 5 hours of sleep the previous night and was exhausted
Probably gonna do some coloring in my coloring book today 
Currently drinking some coffee with hazelnut creamer and it's really delicious! 
My cat Maybelle is such a love bug, she's the most cuddly little kitty ever, I've been enjoying spending a lot of quality time with my cats
Getting back into regularly practicing ukulele


----------



## Sophie23

Added some people at work on Pokemon Go


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night and felt more rested today.
- I went into the office and got to see several more coworkers that I haven't seen in 2 years.
- I took both a morning and an afternoon break today and went walking outside.
- I got to read on my lunch break. I'm enjoying my book.
- I got to see my mom this evening. I was able to take care of something for her and spent time petting her cat.
- I saw a lot of feral cats and kittens around my mom's apartment complex.
- My dog was so happy to see me when I came home.
- I'm coming up with lots of new ideas for my novel.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I didn't play much Tomodachi Life today, but I made quite a bit of progress!



Spoiler: My TL Progress



-Maximilian helped K.K. Slider and Isabelle resolve their huge fight AND helped them get together. I'm really happy about that because that's one of the pairings I wanted to happen on Triforce Island. ^^
-Angelo and Navi had another baby!
-I changed some of the nicknames of my Miis to spice things up. It's pretty funny when a Mii says something like: "I wanna be friends with Bball Eva." XD



Played Wii Sports today and got to PRO level in tennis! 
Ate some popcorn while watching some Poofesure videos. 
Cuddled with some of the puppies again. 
Read some articles on the Tomodachi Life Wiki for fun.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

For the past week or so my mood has been really amazing! I'm in awe of how good I can feel after feeling kind of down for so long.

❁ My noisy neighbor is still gone. I suspect that they've been out on a business trip for a few weeks (that seemed to happen shortly after they moved in) so they will most likely return and cause issues again fairly soon but I've realized since they left just how much they affected my day to day happiness and I'm grateful for this time now. I'm going to be back in the US for 3 1/2 weeks so I am praying that it lines up so that they're here while I'm gone but we'll see. At least for now I don't have to think about moving
❁ Going back in less than a month now! Things that I was worried about seem to be falling into place perfectly and I'm very excited
❁ Summer is here! It's clear rainy season and over. While I hate how humid it is and how much I have to do to prevent sunburns I love the vibes of summer
❁ Work hasn't been too bad. I had to go in recently for the first time in a while and it went unexpectedly well! I have some good tasks to make progress on each day and that helps me to focus and feel positive. I've also changed some notification settings on my phone.
❁ From my mood being so good and since I can stay in my house with my neighbor being gone, I've been really productive recently. I've been tackling things I put off and working out about every other day. I won't list everything since I've already written so much but I've amazed myself with this
❁ My colored pencils arrived! Going to go through a couple of ACNH coloring books I got a while back
❁ July Tadoku extensive reading contest for Japanese is starting up in a day and my preparations are done! I think I'll be able to get through some books I've been meaning to get out of the way


----------



## Shellzilla_515

hakutaku said:


> - My trip to Belgium went great! I had a lovely time, I stayed in Brussels and also went to Bruges. Bruges in particular was my favourite, everything was just so calm, serene and pretty +  the food was great. I tried Belgian waffles, frites with mayonnaise, mattentaart, flemish beef stew, and dame blanche    I also bought a box of Belgian chocolates to take home
> 
> - The plane rides to and from Belgium went perfectly without any problems or delays, I was shocked
> 
> - Got home and had a long afternoon nap bc travelling is tiring,,


That's awesome, hakutaku! I remember you had some issues leading up to your trip to Belgium with flight cancellations and other stuff, but it's great to hear it all worked out in the end. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

It's been roughly a week since I've last posted here! I'm doing all right in case anyone is asking. It's just that I haven't really gotten around to posting in this thread aside from reading through the things that made people happy around here. I'll just highlight the stuff from the past week since I can't exactly remember what happened each day. I hope you can withstand another long post of mine. 

*Over the past week*

I got to be what I call myself a "rebel" and played New Leaf during the Summer solstice! I always liked how there was daylight during the 'night' and remember my first experience with the event back in 2015. Since it was on a Friday during that year, I got to stay up late without my family knowing just so I could experience it as much as I can lol. This time around, however, I only got to play it for a little bit, but I did manage to talk to my villagers again and even completed a favour between Gruff and Deirdre!
I had to drive somewhere today and completed an errand. Something unexpected came up, but I thankfully got it all figured out. Also, as I was entering a highway, *Fossil Falls from Super Mario Odyssey* came on at _just_ the right time! It really does give off an adventurous feeling, and it put me in a good mood. 



Spoiler: This is a lengthy one, so feel free to skim through this point if you want!



An update came out for Gran Turismo 7 and there were a few things that made me happy. First, there's now the ability to have a 360 chase cam view during gameplay. Now I can finally admire the sides of the liveries that I made! That feature should've been there from the start since it's a standard other racing/car games, but it's here now. 

Secondly, I CAN NOW USE HORNS ON CARS THAT HAVE THEM! I was sad the ability to do so was removed in GT Sport and I'm glad it's returned once again in 7. I already found myself spamming the horn button on straights and the (virtual) spectators are most likely not having a great time putting up with it lol. The *2016 BAC Mono*'s horn is quite interesting as it almost sounds like something you'd hear from a firetruck or Bowser's horn from Mario Kart 8. 

Third, some more cars have been added. They are the *1932 Ford Roadster* (though is considered from 1963 in the game for whatever reason) and the *1998 Suzuki Escudo Pikes Peak Special*! For the latter, it's actually a veteran to the series and I'm glad to see it return in high quality, along with now being able to see its interior! I remember in Gran Turismo 3, there's this glitch that if you mess around with the car settings in a certain way, it would start doing wheelies and continuously build up speed to the point where the game crashes on original hardware after hitting 2,147,483,647 km/h once going out of bounds. It's pretty obvious that this isn't realistic LOL. *Here's a small video of the glitch in action *for you curious people. 


Spoiler: Image of the two cars



The Suzuki Escudo takes the word "overtake" too literally. The cameraman doesn't think it's worth looking at for some reason.






Finally, a new track has been added to the game! It's *Watkins Glen International* located in the U.S.A. in the state of New York. Amusingly, this so happens to be the track that's closest to where I live, and I'm only in Canada. It would be nice if we could get some tracks from this country... Now, what are my thoughts on this track? Since I'd never experienced it before, I had to learn how to navigate it first. It was a little shaky and in fact, I ended up crashing into a wall after initially thinking I got a corner down lol. Other than a few excursions, I already had a lot of fun driving on this track and found myself doing numerous laps in the time trials. The banked corners and elevation changes feel so satisfying to go through when you get it right.


Spoiler: The corner where I said hi to a wall



The race car pictured here is a *1988 Porsche 962 C**.*









Continuing from Gran Turismo 7, someone recently found a glitch where you can get roulette tickets as many times as you want, which are horribly rigged to begin with. Engine swaps are a thing and the only way to get them is through these tickets. Even after many hours of regular gameplay, I haven't got a single one. It's that bad. With the recent update that guarantees an engine part, I can basically duplicate it numerous times to get different ones as payback to the devs for basically screwing over many players, and I have no shame in doing this. Speaking about the engine swap feature itself, it's possible to put an engine from a Porsche into a *1962 Volkswagen Sambabus Type 2.* The results are hilarious (albeit much harder to control) as the car really isn't meant to go quicker than roughly 100 km/h while casually going over 200 km/h no problem. I even showed it to @/xSuperMario64x since I know for a fact that he loves Sambabuses (and Beetles!), and he got a good laugh out of it! Here's one of the video clips I showed to him so you can get a laugh out of it too. Seeing a Sambabus actually going quicker than the likes of a *2001 Porsche 911 GT3 (996)* and a *2017 Mercedes-AMG GT R* isn't something you'd hear every day. And yes, handsome Squidward makes a return lol. Just ignore my noob driving, please.



https://imgur.com/DWpWWDl


*Feel free to skip this point.* Admittedly, I already saw this car but I thought I'd mention it again. I spotted a *Porsche Taycan Turbo S*. Despite its name, it does _not_ have a turbo since it's an EV. As I was queuing up into a lane dedicated to making left turns, I heard its 'engine' for a brief moment which sounded something like a spaceship and I just laughed.
On one of the days, the sunset was so beautiful that I was getting The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess vibes, and *Hyrule Field* started playing in my head. I remember the times constantly rolling to get to places slightly quicker lol. And this was just because the sunlight was peeking into the bedroom... Oh dear, I should add this to my playlist whenever I drive on the roads! Can't believe I forgot to put it in.
I was doing a few things in my backyard when I heard chirping of some sort. Turns out it was only a squirrel as it looked down on me for a little while lol.
The Celebrating Diversity Event. While not a lot of people participated compared to last year, I found myself enjoying it a lot and rereading the entries made by a lot of people on here. Perhaps there's something more special about drawing a villager representing ourselves than just opening up New Horizons and working with the limited tools we have at our disposal. Of course, I was happy to get my entry in. 
I got a few jars of Nutella that was on sale since I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I'm happy with that lol.
I started to make some progress on my art project again! I ended up completing three things on my checklist as a result.
*June 29, 2022*

I went on a small car stroll.
The weather initially didn't get off to a great start as it was raining, putting off the plans that my dad made for today which was going biking somewhere. Thankfully, it started getting sunny around noon and I ended up going after all with him and my sister! I got to enjoy a bit of nature and had a great amount of exercise from all of that biking. It felt really good, though my dad got tired easily while my sister and I were just casually pedaling lol. I saw a few doggos, a bunch of geese (aka cobra chickens), and a *cardinal* which I didn't expect at all!  All in all, the three of us had a great time today and enjoyed the sunlight as I was driving back home.
Ever since that sunset from the other day which reminded me of The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess, I found myself listening to numerous soundtracks from that game again. It's bringing back a lot of memories, even though there were many moments that scared me as a young child many years ago lol.



Spoiler: Spoilers relating to the game



Okay, but how do those two yetis live in a mansion that's littered with monsters and traps? Imagine confronting an ice-breathing monster when you're just trying to get milk from the fridge lol.



I've been reflecting on the artwork I've submitted for the Celebrating Diversity event. I really like how it turned out overall and perhaps represents the art skills I have gained up to this point. The anatomy isn't too bad, the line quality is decent, the shading is all right, the art lean is minimal, the racing helmet looks great, and my first attempt at drawing my dream car actually looks decent, especially in the front. Just ignore the wheel rims though lol. Also, I'm happy that I managed to turn the Philippine Eagle (Pag-asa) into AC style quite fine since the eagle designs in the series always have feathers hanging down over their necks. Finally, it really makes me happy reading through the entries once again to see how the TBT community is diverse. This may sound cheesy, but I have a headcanon that all of the villagers in the event are vibing with each other despite our differences and you can't change my mind. 
I gotta stop organizing Ted Talks lol.


----------



## S.J.

Shellzilla_515 said:


> That's awesome, hakutaku! I remember you had some issues leading up to your trip to Belgium with flight cancellations and other stuff, but it's great to hear it all worked out in the end.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's been roughly a week since I've last posted here! I'm doing all right in case anyone is asking. It's just that I haven't really gotten around to posting in this thread aside from reading through the things that made people happy around here. I'll just highlight the stuff from the past week since I can't exactly remember what happened each day. I hope you can withstand another long post of mine.
> 
> *Over the past week*
> 
> I got to be what I call myself a "rebel" and played New Leaf during the Summer solstice! I always liked how there was daylight during the 'night' and remember my first experience with the event back in 2015. Since it was on a Friday during that year, I got to stay up late without my family knowing just so I could experience it as much as I can lol. This time around, however, I only got to play it for a little bit, but I did manage to talk to my villagers again and even completed a favour between Gruff and Deirdre!
> I had to drive somewhere today and completed an errand. Something unexpected came up, but I thankfully got it all figured out. Also, as I was entering a highway, *Fossil Falls from Super Mario Odyssey* came on at _just_ the right time! It really does give off an adventurous feeling, and it put me in a good mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is a lengthy one, so feel free to skim through this point if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> An update came out for Gran Turismo 7 and there were a few things that made me happy. First, there's now the ability to have a 360 chase cam view during gameplay. Now I can finally admire the sides of the liveries that I made! That feature should've been there from the start since it's a standard other racing/car games, but it's here now.
> 
> Secondly, I CAN NOW USE HORNS ON CARS THAT HAVE THEM! I was sad the ability to do so was removed in GT Sport and I'm glad it's returned once again in 7. I already found myself spamming the horn button on straights and the (virtual) spectators are most likely not having a great time putting up with it lol. The *2016 BAC Mono*'s horn is quite interesting as it almost sounds like something you'd hear from a firetruck or Bowser's horn from Mario Kart 8.
> 
> Third, some more cars have been added. They are the *1932 Ford Roadster* (though is considered from 1963 in the game for whatever reason) and the *1998 Suzuki Escudo Pikes Peak Special*! For the latter, it's actually a veteran to the series and I'm glad to see it return in high quality, along with now being able to see its interior! I remember in Gran Turismo 3, there's this glitch that if you mess around with the car settings in a certain way, it would start doing wheelies and continuously build up speed to the point where the game crashes on original hardware after hitting 2,147,483,647 km/h once going out of bounds. It's pretty obvious that this isn't realistic LOL. *Here's a small video of the glitch in action *for you curious people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image of the two cars
> 
> 
> 
> The Suzuki Escudo takes the word "overtake" too literally. The cameraman doesn't think it's worth looking at for some reason.
> View attachment 446014
> 
> 
> Finally, a new track has been added to the game! It's *Watkins Glen International* located in the U.S.A. in the state of New York. Amusingly, this so happens to be the track that's closest to where I live, and I'm only in Canada. It would be nice if we could get some tracks from this country... Now, what are my thoughts on this track? Since I'd never experienced it before, I had to learn how to navigate it first. It was a little shaky and in fact, I ended up crashing into a wall after initially thinking I got a corner down lol. Other than a few excursions, I already had a lot of fun driving on this track and found myself doing numerous laps in the time trials. The banked corners and elevation changes feel so satisfying to go through when you get it right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The corner where I said hi to a wall
> 
> 
> 
> The race car pictured here is a *1988 Porsche 962 C**.*
> View attachment 446015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing from Gran Turismo 7, someone recently found a glitch where you can get roulette tickets as many times as you want, which are horribly rigged to begin with. Engine swaps are a thing and the only way to get them is through these tickets. Even after many hours of regular gameplay, I haven't got a single one. It's that bad. With the recent update that guarantees an engine part, I can basically duplicate it numerous times to get different ones as payback to the devs for basically screwing over many players, and I have no shame in doing this. Speaking about the engine swap feature itself, it's possible to put an engine from a Porsche into a *1962 Volkswagen Sambabus Type 2.* The results are hilarious (albeit much harder to control) as the car really isn't meant to go quicker than roughly 100 km/h while casually going over 200 km/h no problem. I even showed it to @/xSuperMario64x since I know for a fact that he loves Sambabuses (and Beetles!), and he got a good laugh out of it! Here's one of the video clips I showed to him so you can get a laugh out of it too. Seeing a Sambabus actually going quicker than the likes of a *2001 Porsche 911 GT3 (996)* and a *2017 Mercedes-AMG GT R* isn't something you'd hear every day. And yes, handsome Squidward makes a return lol. Just ignore my noob driving, please.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/DWpWWDl
> 
> 
> *Feel free to skip this point.* Admittedly, I already saw this car but I thought I'd mention it again. I spotted a *Porsche Taycan Turbo S*. Despite its name, it does _not_ have a turbo since it's an EV. As I was queuing up into a lane dedicated to making left turns, I heard its 'engine' for a brief moment which sounded something like a spaceship and I just laughed.
> On one of the days, the sunset was so beautiful that I was getting The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess vibes, and *Hyrule Field* started playing in my head. I remember the times constantly rolling to get to places slightly quicker lol. And this was just because the sunlight was peeking into the bedroom... Oh dear, I should add this to my playlist whenever I drive on the roads! Can't believe I forgot to put it in.
> I was doing a few things in my backyard when I heard chirping of some sort. Turns out it was only a squirrel as it looked down on me for a little while lol.
> The Celebrating Diversity Event. While not a lot of people participated compared to last year, I found myself enjoying it a lot and rereading the entries made by a lot of people on here. Perhaps there's something more special about drawing a villager representing ourselves than just opening up New Horizons and working with the limited tools we have at our disposal. Of course, I was happy to get my entry in.
> I got a few jars of Nutella that was on sale since I ran out a couple of weeks ago. I'm happy with that lol.
> I started to make some progress on my art project again! I ended up completing three things on my checklist as a result.
> *June 29, 2022*
> 
> I went on a small car stroll.
> The weather initially didn't get off to a great start as it was raining, putting off the plans that my dad made for today which was going biking somewhere. Thankfully, it started getting sunny around noon and I ended up going after all with him and my sister! I got to enjoy a bit of nature and had a great amount of exercise from all of that biking. It felt really good, though my dad got tired easily while my sister and I were just casually pedaling lol. I saw a few doggos, a bunch of geese (aka cobra chickens), and a *cardinal* which I didn't expect at all!  All in all, the three of us had a great time today and enjoyed the sunlight as I was driving back home.
> Ever since that sunset from the other day which reminded me of The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess, I found myself listening to numerous soundtracks from that game again. It's bringing back a lot of memories, even though there were many moments that scared me as a young child many years ago lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers relating to the game
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but how do those two yetis live in a mansion that's littered with monsters and traps? Imagine confronting an ice-breathing monster when you're just trying to get milk from the fridge lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reflecting on the artwork I've submitted for the Celebrating Diversity event. I really like how it turned out overall and perhaps represents the art skills I have gained up to this point. The anatomy isn't too bad, the line quality is decent, the shading is all right, the art lean is minimal, the racing helmet looks great, and my first attempt at drawing my dream car actually looks decent, especially in the front. Just ignore the wheel rims though lol. Also, I'm happy that I managed to turn the Philippine Eagle (Pag-asa) into AC style quite fine since the eagle designs in the series always have feathers hanging down over their necks. Finally, it really makes me happy reading through the entries once again to see how the TBT community is diverse. This may sound cheesy, but I have a headcanon that all of the villagers in the event are vibing with each other despite our differences and you can't change my mind.
> I gotta stop organizing Ted Talks lol.


Oh my gosh, I would love to see all of our villagers walking around on an island together!  Now I wonder what kind of houses each of them would have?!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Had to get up super early to take one of the kitties in for her checkup (she's doing great by the way!), and I got to see a ton of adorable doggos in the vet's waiting room!! ;v; There was even a little eight-week-old Australian Shepherd puppy and oh my god it was the absolute cutest adkjflgjlsdgkfl
☾ An otome game I ordered arrived today!  I'll probably wait a bit to start it though, just to make sure the walkthroughs have everything in order first (and I'm holding off on opening the limited edition set until after I play too).  This is another one I'm only planning to play one route of, so hopefully I'll like it!
☾ And speaking of games, I was able to finish DQVIII today!!  The last couple bosses in Memories Lane were _quite_ the doozy, but once I made it past them, it was easy to finish things up and coast through the remaining three endings I hadn't seen.  It was a great game and I had quite a lot of fun with it! ^^
☾ I was also blessed with seeing some lovely fanart of a couple of my favorite characters!


----------



## Dunquixote

Things have been pretty hectic and stressful with the house in process of being sold, but even with the stress, been starting to feel better in some ways and there has been a lot of good developments.

My mom is thinking of after we move, getting me a cat stroller so I can take my kitties out on walks . She might also get the Happy & Polly Ramen bed for my kitties too . Been wanting it ever since I saw a kitty on twitter using it. She also mentioned once about getting me an ipad eventually so I can use it to watch videos & stuff; I had been on hold on the idea since she last asked if i was interested because i was thinking of a drawing one but now since i haven’t been able to draw lately, maybe this would be better since it would help get me back to watching anime again . still need to finish bravest warriors as well! 

My mom may get me a little tiny refrigerator for me to keep some of my drinks upstairs (my new room is upstairs); later sometime after we moved. She has been thinking of a lot of ways to help me adjusting to the new house & to also help me not have to be around my dad as much as possible since it has become increasingly difficult to be around him. 

One of my cat pics got over 3k likes on twitter ; the most likes i usually get is single or double digits. Made some nice friends on twitter too . Cat twitter has been helping me a lot with coping with various things. 

Am so excited about Persona coming to the switch; I’ve been wanting to play that again but not on the ps4. still need to beat strikers though along with other games though ). I’ve been having a lot of fun with Fire Emblem Three Hopes. It went above my expectations though the lack of support conversations is pretty disappointing along with the dad’s designs  & Bernie’s hair.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I got called a boy for the first time now at a restaurant. Even though I believe that I'm non-binary, finally getting called something other than a girl feels so nice.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I played Wii Sports and got to PRO level in bowling pretty quickly! It only took me a few games (and a few restarts). I got a bit more experience points in baseball and golf as well. 

I also saw some of my favorite Miis at the bowling alley! <3


----------



## Autumn247

I went to my apartment building's cookout/potluck/early 4th of July celebration thing today and it was nice, the food was really good too.
I signed up to volunteer at a local charity place that serves free meals to the community, so I'm gonna be doing a lunch prep shift on July 18th.  I volunteered there a few years ago as part of a college assignment.  I just wanted to get into volunteering now since I'm feeling better mentally to get me prepared for part-time work.  Plus it makes me feel good about doing some good and it is also great experience, helps get me out of my social anxiety shell a bit. I have used their dining hall at times when I was struggling severely financially myself  years ago, they are a great place that does a lot of good for the community.  I remember sometimes I had like zero money after bills were paid and barely enough food in the house to make a meal and didn't know how I would last but I had started going there to eat dinners for awhile.  I'm doing a lot better financially now and so don't really get meals there anymore because I'm doing okay but I'm thankful they were always there. They serve breakfast, lunch, and dinner every single day to anyone who needs a meal, you don't need any paperwork, don't need to sign up for anything and there's no eligibility requirements.  They do various other wonderful things for the community as well. Anyway, I'm hoping to volunteer there a few times a month, maybe more, depending on what other things I have going on/my schedule.


----------



## Midoriya

- Work has been going really well and I attended an event today.

- It was nice outside today.

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- I've been taking care of the kitties.

- The next time I'm at the store I'm going to purchase some Pokemon TCG cards.  I'm looking forward to seeing what I may get!  

- I caught some rare Pokemon in Pokemon Go today such as Charizard, Venusaur, and Blastoise (among others) thanks to an event.  Here's what my team looks like right now:



Spoiler: Pokemon Go team











- I made it to AR 57 out of 60 in Genshin Impact!  Only 285,750 adventure exp to go until AR 58!  My team's talents have improved a lot as well.



Spoiler: Genshin Impact talents























- I plan on exercising again soon.  

- I'm going to watch episode two of Spy x Family tonight!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply again last night.
- I took both a morning and an afternoon break at work again.
- I went walking on both breaks and increased my speed to try to burn more calories.
- I walked outside on my morning break before the weather got too hot and it was nice to hear the birds and cicadas.
- I got to read some more during my lunch break.
- I made it through a busy day of work without getting too stressed.
- My dog was happy to see me when I got home and he laid in my lap this evening.
- My mind is almost constantly thinking about my novel and I've come up with so many changes I want to implement.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then I have a three day weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm really happy with my new Kamigami no Asobi aesthetic on here!  I've had the idea for it for a while, and it was really fun to edit and put together. ^^


Spoiler: here's the original art if anybody's interested!








☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a bit today too!  I think I've completed all the postgame story events at this point, so I've just been working towards the last few remaining achievements.  I earned a few more today too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

me:


----------



## Franny

long weekend starts today!
drag race episode dropped at midnight, watching that as soon as i get home. 
3 weeks since i got my tattoo and it's doing great. it's still peeling slightly but not nearly as bad as it was, and it's more like dry skin rather than patches.


----------



## Autumn247

I did it!  I made my final payment towards what I owed my college today, took a couple years to pay off but I finally did it!  Now I can get the process started for enrolling for the upcoming fall semester 
Ordered a London travel guidebook since my best friend and I are planning a trip there in a few years
Have the day to pretty much do whatever I want 
Got a birthday gift for my friend, hopefully they like it!


----------



## Alienfish

My new phone is working fine and I feel happy going back to iPhones, Androids aren't much cheaper than SE or older ones unless you go for those cheapskate nerf things with bad cameras. Plus the other was too big for me tbh.

Also got an Articuno from a raid in Pogo. Kanto birds and Cloyster are the last stuff I need for Kanto Pokedex so feel good!


----------



## oak

It's mine & my partners 11th anniversary today. We're having a wee party to celebrate so we've been putting up streamers and balloons. The theme is "pride flags" so people are suppose to wear the same colour as their flags. I made rainbow bit cupcakes that look like a child made them but at least they taste good.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I made an Ebay sale this morning, and used a counteroffer to make an additional $3. One of the boxes I had lying around was the perfect size. I was worried about not having a box for the item, so this was a relief.
⟡ I was paid from my “real” job and received a payment from Ebay, as well.
⟡ I discovered that one of the YouTubers that I watch is Bipolar and it feels nice to see people being more open and accepting towards mental health. 
⟡ I’m having a fun time playing Madden 22 online, and I’m still currently going with small breaks in between. 


Spoiler: I never posted game pics before












Spoiler: this game ended up being close






The game against the Buccaneers, he ragequit after a failed two point conversion. I didn’t even have a possession, but it still resulted in me getting a win — if the score seems confusing there, lol. This game is pretty good at matching people with similar skill level.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Re-watched some of my favorite Poofesure videos while playing Tomodachi Life. 
I changed my avatar yesterday and I really like it! 
I tried getting a perfect game in Wii Sports bowling... Obviously it didn't work and I lost my PRO status, but I was able to get it back in two games, a few restarts, and 15 minutes. ^^"
Decided to hop onto Wii Sports Resort basketball and saw that my opponent is one of my favorite CPU Miis! <3 Sometimes you might end up skipping over a certain Mii from getting a specific amount of experience points (which is what happened to me in WSR Table Tennis, lol rip Nick), so I'm really happy about this!


----------



## Midoriya

- Got paid today and close to a new milestone in my savings.

- Despite being tired and not thinking I would finish it in time, I worked really hard towards the end of my shift to complete an assignment that someone else needed help with.  I'm so exhausted and it's been such a long week, but the person in me who wants to help others wouldn't let me leave without finishing it.

- It's now July, which means sometime later this month I should finally be receiving my tax return, and it'll be worth a lot.

- Also because it's now July, my 9th TBT anniversary is coming up in a couple weeks.  I have to say I didn't expect to be here this long, especially after returning in 2018 from a three year hiatus, but I'm glad I did.  There are so, so many amazing people here.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got the last of the June ACNH NSO icon elements!  I... _may_ have almost forgotten about them entirely, but at least I remembered in time ahahaha 
☾ I earned another of the in-game achievements in Style Savvy: Styling Star while on break today!
☾ I also got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a little bit!  I mainly worked on finishing up a few requests that had piled up, and I was also able to return another player's satchel!  Today I also realized that when someone asks you to show them a Pokémon's "completed" Dex entry, it just means research level 10 and not literally _perfected_, eheh.
☾ It's been a really busy week for me, so I'm feeling really grateful for the three-day weekend. ;v;


----------



## King koopa

Surprisingly a lot:
❤Changed up my theme yet again to match my story! Choosing the lineup was my favorite, hopefully one day the summer shells get restocked, as that would be perfect for it.
Got a random wave of inspiration and wrote yet another story! This time it's about a cat that was in my yard around april-mayish. It was one of those golden brown ones with spots with green eyes (Don't know what breed that is) and she had two black kittens. I decided to write about the cat because after it hopefully went back to her owner (apparently it's an outside cat), it left a "gift".
Sadly I didn't take a picture  
 Rewatched one of my favorite episodes from bojack horseman, The view from halfway down.
Me and some of my friends are going to meet up at the mall on the 7th! 

 Finally got to the ultra rank in unite! Now hopefully I can eventually get to masters as well!

Watched some funny tomodachi life videos earlier


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a fairly good day for me today. 

*Feel free to skip this point.* I've already seen this car before, but it's been a while since I last spotted it. It's a *second-generation Honda CR-X*! I wonder if I'll ever get to see a *Honda CR-X del Sol* someday. Would be awesome if I did!
I went biking again, but this time at a huge park! There were some spots where I had to pedal hard uphill and it felt nice being able to overcome it.
Just coming home safely after driving to places. Oh my goodness, of 90% of the incidents I've bumped into, it's always someone in their bloody Dodge Grand Caravan. And it's in a parking lot too where they've basically blazed through it while speed bumps are present. They're almost becoming like the real-life equivalent of Honda NSX's that I always end up having an incident with whenever I play Gran Turismo 7. It's a weird point I know, but I'd rather be safe and sound than be badly injured.
While I didn't finish any pieces today, I'm still glad to have made progress on my art project! This piece required me to do something I haven't really done before, so it took me some time to get it down. It looks pretty good (and cute), and I only have to do the shading tomorrow. Colourize mask for the win for saving me lots of time!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night.
- Even though I had to work over 3 hours late tonight, I'm glad that I got all of the issues resolved so I can enjoy the long weekend.
- I didn't get into a car accident. My light turned green and I pulled into the intersection only to have an SUV blow through not one but two red lights and nearly T-Bone me. They never slowed down and had the nerve to honk at me even though I had the right of way. I'm just so happy they didn't hit me.
- My bad day is finally over and hopefully I can have a good weekend now.


----------



## Firesquids

Got to go on a hike with some friends and made plans to go to the beach next week.

Edit: Oh my God I just caught a shiny authentic Sinistea in a love ball in Pokemon Shield! 

 This may be my rarest shiny. I phased 14 times before it finally showed up.
(The other shinies I found while looking for it are two Shiinotics, four Morgrems, Nidoran male, Nidoran female, two Galarian Ponyta, Oranguru, a Hattrem, and of course two inauthentic Sinisteas, one of which has a sleepy mark! It's so pink and cute, debating if I want to evolve it or not.


----------



## Midoriya

Firesquids said:


> Got to go on a hike with some friends and made plans to go to the beach next week.
> 
> Edit: Oh my God I just caught a shiny authentic Sinistea in a love ball in Pokemon Shield!
> 
> This may be my rarest shiny. I phased 14 times before it finally showed up.
> (The other shinies I found while looking for it are two Shiinotics, four Morgrems, Nidoran male, Nidoran female, two Galarian Ponyta, Oranguru, a Hattrem, and of course two inauthentic Sinisteas, one of which has a sleepy mark! It's so pink and cute, debating if I want to evolve it or not.



Haha, that's awesome.  It seems like the game was determined to give you something additional to be happy about.  You should share shiny pictures (if you want) of your neat catches in the Pokemon Center later.  Would love to see them!  

---

I'm happy that I'm about to get some much needed rest.


----------



## WhiteLily210

This cool double yolked egg I found while making breakfast


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*☆ Today we went to the fireworks store! We have been so so busy recently and COMPLETELY forgot about 4th of July so I really thought we wouldn't find anything but there was a great selection! **but why da hecc was da fireworkie like so expensive omg like last year I thought the 2 dollar pack of sparklers was alot and this year its 8.99 like omgggggg whyyyyy make it cheaper besties of the government!!!*

*☆ My morning was super duper amazing and I just had a great start to the day. I woke up a little earlier, got my hair and clothes ready, and had a yummy breakfast!! I LOVE MORNINGS!*

*☆ It has been raining like CRAZY in my ACNL town since June so I am overjoyed that the rainy season is almost over. Dry season is soon so good thing im changing my Wealthy town ordinance to the Beautiful one so my flowers will be happier the rest of the year!*

*☆ I have been listening to lots of my music this morning and am really happy! I love to listen to  music and when you have lots of favorite its a fun time to just lay on your bed and flow away with the music!! YAY! **Also I never liked the MMJ version of Heart Forecast/**心予報 but its really growing on me and l now I am BOPPING.*

*☆ We visited my PoPo yesterday instead of Sunday because she and her friends are going to visit PoPo's Bestie who moved away! They visit every month and now all of them are going to her apartment to give her a surprise birthday party!! So kind!! SHE ALSO BOUGHT ME SOME APPLE JUICE SO YAYAYAYA*

*☆ I played Mario & Sonic Rio 2016 Wii U again today and got a ton of new Highscores on Horse Racing and BMX!!! I love the friend high score feature because then all of my friends and I get to try and beat eachother!!*

*☆ We are going to plant those flowers I talked about earlier! We have been putting it off but soon our porch will be pretty! I thought we were going to do it a while agooooooo but this weekend is finally time!!!*
*Today has been FAB!*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I was outside on the porch drinking my morning coffee, and I saw my dad's cat Wookie. He walked up to me and I got to pet him. 
I took a shower and I feel so refreshed. 
Right now I'm playing WSR Basketball Pickup Game and it's super fun!! I'm still at an amateur level, but I'm learning new strategies and tactics along the way and slowly making my way up to PRO level and Tommy! It's one of my favorite sports (the others being Table Tennis and Swordplay) and I'm having a blast playing it!! 
Found some super cute fanart online. >w<



Spoiler: Poofesure and Zelda/AC Fanart


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

i finally found jif peanut butter at the store today  (there was a recall across America for the past few months)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person was very sweet to me this morning, and gosh, I love this girl. 
⟡ I’m going to see Keagan, my adorable chocolate lab, after work tonight.
⟡ I received a rough sketch of art I commissioned, and again, it’s exactly what I had pictured. 
⟡ I decided to try this new energy drink and it’s delicious. It tastes like an orange creamsicle.


Spoiler: orange cream, orange dream


----------



## Autumn247

I got a new wax warmer to melt my scented wax cubes in, pictured below 



Spoiler: Wax warmer










My sketchbook should be delivered tomorrow, super excited to start getting back into drawing and art in general! EDIT: Actually, it's out for delivery right now so it will be here later today! 
My cat Mustachio woke me up this morning so sweetly, she was purring and cuddling, and laying on me, she's the best little alarm clock ever
I got myself 2 new e-books to reward myself on 6 months of my eating disorder recovery
Spent some time playing Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town yesterday.  I was having a panic attack and a lot of bad anxiety and playing helped me calm down a lot.  Very relaxing game.  That's one of the reasons I'm so drawn to games like that, ACNH, Stardew Valley, they're so relaxing, fun and almost meditative, they really help with my anxiety
Had a Hershey's cookies and crème candy bar earlier, it was really good
Have the weekend to mostly do what I want.  So I plan on exercising, cleaning, reading, playing videogames, and watching some shows/movies, should be a good time


----------



## moonbyu

got my report card back! my marks are really good so i'm not upset at all


----------



## Sophie23

I caught my first shiny Pokemon on Pokemon Go today


----------



## hakutaku

- The weather is really nice today after heavy rain last night!

- I did a 10 minute HIIT workout last night because I noticed my mood had started dropping, and I feel a lot better today. Working out really does improve mental health, I stopped for a week due to being busy, but I'm glad to have gotten back into it.

- I've had a chill Saturday, cooked my last frozen chocolate twist pastry and ate it for a snack this afternoon 

- Started watching a new anime, Tamako Market!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ we got paid yesterday so I'm getting some much needed groceries right now~
★ after getting up at 6am every day this week I was finally able to sleep in today, and I have the whole day to relax 
★ my baby Miko is getting so big and I just love her sm she's so precious 
★ I found a tie dye shirt with a bunch of Super Mario characters on it so ofc I had to get it!!! two of my favorite things ever!!
★ Meijer usually sells doritos for $5.59 (ridiculous ik) but they have a 3 for $6 sale right now so like??? yeah im on that lol!
★ yesterday I got some Japanese candy food kits to try, ive seen videos of people making them and they seem really cool and they're pretty affordable so I'm excited to try that later!
★ also random but I just saw a Woman's World magazine that said "lose 42 lbs by July 4th" like bruh that's in two days but alright bet


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I BEAT ELISA (AKA THE TENNIS CHAMPION) IN WII SPORTS TENNIS
I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF I FINALLY DID IT


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sophie23 said:


> I caught my first shiny Pokemon on Pokemon Go today
> 
> View attachment 446308


Shiny Teddiursa is one of the cutest shinies, can't go wrong with that lime green color!


----------



## Stella-Io

My package came wooooooooooo

This package was my new ring holder box. My jewelry box has long been over capacity with my rings, so now I have a box to hold all my silver and one steel ring in. My costume jewelry rings (which is only two) will remain in the jewelry box.

The new holder box holds 100 rings. Any guess as to how many I have?



Spoiler: Answer



Not counting my two silicon and my two costume jewelry, I have *70* other rings. Counting those I have 74.

I should probably go ahead and order another box


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> ★ I found a tie dye shirt with a bunch of Super Mario characters on it so ofc I had to get it!!! two of my favorite things ever!!


this is the shirt I got, smallest size they had was large (I usually wear a medium or even small) but idec I heckin love this shirt so much


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I JUST CHECKED THE MAIL IS THIS REAL LIFE??? I AM SO HAPPY AND ALSO HAVING A MENTAL BREAK DOWN AT THE SAME TIME OMG-
I JUST OPENED THEM AND SCANNED THEM AND GOT TO GET SO MUCH GEAR!!! I CANNOT BELIEVE EACH ONE OF THESE WAS ONLY 20 DOLLARS!!!!! check ebay for the normal prices and they SCARE me.....


Spoiler: SPLATOOON


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in today.

- Cleaned and organized my room.

- Soaked in the hot tub and it completely healed my arm!  It no longer hurts, and I'm back and ready for action!  

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- I got some new units in Fire Emblem Heroes!

- Lulu came into my room for headpats.  

- I used my credit card for the first time to order groceries!  Now I can start building credit for when I'm ready to get my own place.  

- I'm going to watch the second and third episodes of Spy x Family tonight (I didn't get around to it the other day)!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Even though my sleep was broken up every few hours I still slept deeply when I was asleep. Plus I got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today because I stayed late to get everything done yesterday.
- I timed our trip to the grocery store perfectly this afternoon. It rained while we were in the store and after we got back home, but not during the times we were traveling back and forth.
- We're making a few minor dietary changes to eat healthier and I'm excited about them.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- I finished watching Moriarty the Patriot and it was so good!
- I finally get to relax and enjoy my three day weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My tuxie kitty fell asleep in my lap again today. ;v; He seemed to be having some very exciting dreams—he kicked the _heck_ out of me several times in his sleep, and was talking in his sleep quite a bit too. 
☾ Today was a good day for gaming!  I earned a few more awards in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and now I've only got four more to go.
☾ I also got to play Legends: Arceus some more!  I returned several player satchels, completed a few more requests, and did a lot of exploring with Basculegion! ^^ It really helped fill up my Dex, and I think there's still a few more places I can check out.  I also had a hilarious battle with an Alpha Magikarp—it splashed around very mightily indeed.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’ve started to get back into reading fan fiction and I have really been enjoying the creative stories people have been posting.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m going to play Pokémon with my favorite person tonight, but I have to train new ones for the occasion. 
⟡ I picked up this shirt in Vegas a month ago, and I’m loving the colors. Color coordination is key. 


Spoiler: Just wanted to share the shirt, lol








⟡ I was called off work today because it was slow and although I’d love the money, it’s a nice day out.
⟡ I took Keagan for a decently long walk and shared chicken nuggets with him.


----------



## JellyBeans

finally got around to tidying a large chunk of my room!! that in itself wasn't exactly my favourite way to spend time *but* it didn't take me as long as i thought it would and now my room is so nice and tidy! big win
plus one of my favourite streamers went live right as i woke up so the day got off to a good start, and i sat at my desk for a while getting some stuff done that i've been putting off for ages so overall a good day really!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- My back has been feeling pretty good the past few days.
- I got some personal hygiene things done.
- I had a relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- We made a salad for lunch and it was delicious.
- I saw Ms. Potter the bunny in my backyard again today after not seeing her for a while. She's not even scared of me now. She just kept right on nibbling the grass.
- The TBT Fair was announced and I absolutely love the Enchanted Forest theme!
- I'm looking forward to reading some more tonight.
- I have the day off from work tomorrow!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Two days in one post!

*July 2, 2022*

The weather was pretty nice today!
I went on a car stroll. While I was driving on the roads, I saw my dream car in a red colour scheme. 
Guess what? I finally reached 75% completion on my art project after completing a couple more things on my checklist! I need to hold out just a little longer because it's looking pretty good!
I played Gran Turismo 7 to mess around with another engine swap. Using the same Porsche engine, I put it in a *1966 Volkswagen 1200* (aka the Beetle) and tuned it up to go quicker. With some slipstream, I managed to go over 300 km/h which is absolutely terrifying in real life, especially considering it doesn't have any safety features of the cars today aside from seatbelts. But it's a video game, so I'll just laugh my head off while leaving a McLaren in the dust lol. In fact, here's a clip of me overtaking 19 other cars on the long straight. I even showed this to @/xSuperMario64x because well, he likes Beetles (and that he drives one IRL, but not the one shown here)! If you have an eagle eye, yes, that's Sasha on the back window. And yes, Blathers is freaked out by the Beetle since he hates bugs lol.



https://imgur.com/bWvi5LQ


*July 3, 2022*

I made some pancakes! I cooked a lot in case my family members want a little more than usual but they didn't, so I totally didn't eat half a dozen pancakes lol. At least it made me full for the rest of the morning!
*Feel free to skip this point.* It's another one of those cars I've already spotted but has been a long time since I've seen it (probably since last year!). The car in question is a *Dodge Neon SRT 4*! The Neon is pretty uncommon where I live, so it's a treat seeing one again, especially since this one so happens to have a rear wing. Dodge Grand Caravans, on the other hand, can bugger off lol.
I got to watch the 2022 Formula 1 British Grand Prix! Unfortunately, I missed most of the race since I had to go somewhere for a bit. However, the latter stages of the race made up for it as things started to get spicy _just_ as I arrived home (my mother had the TV on in the background). The safety car came out for a few laps and after it came in, there were some entertaining battles for the top four positions! The winner of this race is Carlos Sainz, which is his first victory in Formula 1 after 150 races in this sport from what I heard, which is quite a few years! I'm really happy for him since he had so many opportunities to win only for it to slip away numerous times. Plus, Mick Schumacher finished in the top 10 for the first time meaning he earned his first points in Formula 1. I'm also happy for him as he's the son of Michael Schumacher.  Keep fighting, Michael!
I made a little bit of progress on my art project. Nothing completed today, but I'm still getting ever closer to completing it, especially since the TBT Fair has been announced which is starting next month. I was anticipating a forum event would happen in August months in advance, so maybe I should pick up the pace by 1%. It would suck having to juggle between the two and not getting the most out of them.


----------



## TheDuke55

Liked reading all of your posts! Those are a lot of amiibos Mr_Keroppi, but such a nice collection. You should set aside a spot to properly display them if you have not. Croconaw, I totally get that feeling about work and money, but hey sometimes you just need a day off. Glad that you had one and time to just enjoy it however you wanted.


It took a lot of time, but I finished looping around a section of the garden near my house. It took a lot of white stone and I salvaged what I could of the concrete border bricks. I had to buy some, but they discontinued almost all types except for red. So I had to paint 6 of them white lol. It turned out pretty nice.

I really want to plant a few prickly pears in the new section. They bloom very pretty flowers. The thorns though, I'll probably have to invest in some welder gloves when dealing with them lol.

I never shared a picture of my garden that I always mention...here it is if you want to see it.


Spoiler


----------



## Merielle

☾ This actually happened yesterday, but I only saw it today—Aksys announced some more upcoming otome games for 2023!!  I think I'll definitely be getting Radiant Tale; it sounds really bright and fun, and I love both fantasy settings and more lighthearted otome. ^^ Also, the release date for another one I've already pre-ordered got moved up a little, so I should be getting it a couple weeks sooner than expected!
☾ Side note, but I'm also just happy about the variety of recent and upcoming otome releases!  There's darker/angstier titles, lighter/wholesome ones, some previously unreleased fandiscs for older otome... it's really feeling like there's something for every otome fan and I'm glad.  Plus, if they were _all_ right up my alley, I'd be totally swamped LOL It's been a largely ignored market in the west for so, _so _long, but I think that's finally changing.
☾ I checked and all the places I usually get my merch from also ship to Canada!!  I still don't know how exactly our move is gonna go and it wouldn't have impacted the decision either way, but I'm just glad I'll be able to keep up with this dear hobby of mine when we do make it up there.  I've never handled change well, so any little thing that gets to stay (mostly) the same is a big comfort to me. ;v;
☾ I played both Style Savvy: Styling Star and Legends: Arceus again today!  I'm still working towards those last few achievements in Style Savvy, and somehow I found _another_ 1/2048 shiny Roselia in Arceus???  Her name is Sharon and since I already have my shiny Roserade, I'm going to keep her as a Roselia.
☾ Finally, I'm super excited for the upcoming TBT Fair!!  It'll be my first Fair, and I'm totally in love with the chosen theme for this one too!


----------



## S.J.

TheDuke55 said:


> Liked reading all of your posts! Those are a lot of amiibos Mr_Keroppi, but such a nice collection. You should set aside a spot to properly display them if you have not. Croconaw, I totally get that feeling about work and money, but hey sometimes you just need a day off. Glad that you had one and time to just enjoy it however you wanted.
> 
> 
> It took a lot of time, but I finished looping around a section of the garden near my house. It took a lot of white stone and I salvaged what I could of the concrete border bricks. I had to buy some, but they discontinued almost all types except for red. So I had to paint 6 of them white lol. It turned out pretty nice.
> 
> I really want to plant a few prickly pears in the new section. They bloom very pretty flowers. The thorns though, I'll probably have to invest in some welder gloves when dealing with them lol.
> 
> I never shared a picture of my garden that I always mention...here it is if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 446422
> View attachment 446423



You probably already do, but did you know prickly pear fruit are edible? If you have a gas stove (or something similarly useful), you can pick off the fruit, and then lightly burn the spikes off! The fruit can be eaten raw or cooked, though I've only tried them cooked. Have you tried the fruit before? I agree they're really pretty!

I'm sure whatever you do with your garden will look great; it looks so fantastic! It's so large and you can see how hard you've worked on it. I love the yellow flowers you planted around the outside perimeter!


----------



## BrokenSanity

We got pizza and doughnuts
and Disney+ got four new shark documentaries for me to watch!


----------



## Autumn247

I got my new sketchbook, and I started sketching again!  It's been a few years since I really sketched anything so I'm not great at it yet but am having fun with it!
Getting on the treadmill today, and doing some other exercising as well
Got some cleaning done yesterday, proud of myself especially since I really didn't feel like doing it.  Will do the rest of the cleaning today
Excited because my London travel guidebook I ordered should be delivered tomorrow! (my best friend and I are planning a trip there in a few years)
Slept really well, trying to prioritize sleep rather than staying up late to do other things since sleep is just so important for mental and physical health
Plan on spending some quality time with my kitties today 
Got a lot of reading done yesterday, plan on reading some more today
Also got a couple new Kindle books, including the 1st book in the Pokémon Adventures manga series  
Have some blue raspberry scented wax melting in my wax warmer and it smells amazing!
Had some coffee w/ hazelnut creamer today and it was really good
A new episode of my favorite Pokémon podcast came out today, so I plan on listening to that while I'm on the treadmill


----------



## Midoriya

- I have today off of work!  Going to continue playing Fire Emblem Heroes and other games, and go to sleep early tonight.

- It's the Fourth of July!  I don't know that I'll watch any fireworks, but I AM going to bake some kolaches I've been saving to celebrate.  : P

- For anyone who has frequented the Pokemon threads of this forum, they would know that I only have one Pokemon plush left, my Alolan Vulpix Pokemon plush, which I got years ago from ordering from Japan and named it Snowy.  I used to have many more Pokemon plushes in the past, but gave them away to some kids that wanted them more.  Well today I finally managed to get enough rare candies in Pokemon Go to evolve my Alolan Vulpix into an Alolan Ninetales!!  This wasn't possible back in 2016 when I started Pokemon Go, but is now thanks to the addition of lots of new Pokemon.  I just thought it was kind of cool how these two things connect together.  



Spoiler: Alolan Vulpix "Snowy" plush













Spoiler: Snowy in Pokemon Go















- It's a very peaceful morning here, which I appreciate.  Not any loud or annoying noises aside from the wildlife.


----------



## TheDuke55

@S.J. Haha, yeah I learned that a while back when I was planning this. I wanted one more so because it's one of the few cacti that would do well enough with my region's weather. Pruning and taking care of it may be a nightmare though, but I think it'd be fun. I've never had them, but I kind of like growing whatever I can.

In the picture, I have blueberry row, a grape vineyard, and a ton of squash/tomatoes. The yellow flowers are marigolds and they're supposed to act as deterrents from pests. They actually do work well enough. Thanks for the cool tips!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ My look-alike and Nick (I've said this multiple times and will say it again, _my Wii Sports crush_) had a baby in Tomodachi Life and it's actually cute?? I decided to name her Kimberly. 


Spoiler: Kimberly









♡ Played a lot of WSR Basketball Pickup Game and got to PRO level!  (It's about time, I was getting like 20-50 experience points per game, which was at least three minutes long depending if I restarted or not.) I may not get to Tommy today like I wanted, but I'm just glad I reached one of my Wii Sports goals!
♡ I found a cool remix of the Swordplay Showdown theme on YouTube and it sounds epic!  It was made a month ago too, so I'm glad there's still WSR content despite the game being over a decade old.


Spoiler: Remix










♡ We got new collars for the puppies and they look super cute in them. I also got to cuddle with one on the couch earlier. 
♡ Today is the birthday of my favorite AC villager, Apollo! 
♡ Got to watch some Vinesauce and Poofesure today.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was listening to the radio in my car yesterday and was surprised by an advertisement for a Train concert in my area???  No one famous ever comes near where I live so I was honestly quite shocked.  I normally never make plans that are super spontaneous (or expensive), but the tickets were selling fast so I threw caution to the wind.  My brother and I are going to see them on Thursday and it’s been awhile since I’ve been looking forward to something like this


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply and well last night and I got to sleep in this morning.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I had a good day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My husband and I played some more fighting and puzzle games together.
- The fireworks haven't been scaring my dog so far tonight.
- @Mr_Keroppi made me a gorgeous banner featuring some of my favorite things! It turned out amazing! Thank you so much! 


Spoiler: My lovely new banner!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I earned another achievement in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I've also started a New Game+, since I'll be using the strategy involving that for the last two money-related achievements, which should be the hardest of the remaining three that I need.  I think I'm fairly close to the third one now too.
☾ I also started playing Dragon Quest IV on mobile today, and I'm currently about midway through Chapter One!  I originally played it on the DS many years ago, so I'm both really excited that this version has the translated party chat that was sadly cut from the English DS release, and enjoying the nostalgia. ;v;


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I am counting down the days until the fair. It will be my first fair, but from what I’ve heard, they’re lots of fun.
⟡ I have two packages all filled out and ready to be shipped for Ebay. 
⟡ I had a nice day at work. I got lots of cleaning done. I like how my job allows me to work at my own pace.
⟡ I saw and walked Keagan today. He was being very good despite the loud fireworks.


Spoiler: good boy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm lowkey hitting it off w someone >////<


----------



## Mr_Persona

Got lot of ship cannons in NH. Almost done with the base on my island. I love how the arena turned out.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm still sleeping pretty well at night. I love my sleep.
- The thunderstorm we had today passed quickly and I didn't have to go out in it.
- I completed all the tasks I planned on finishing for work today and I didn't have to work overtime.
- I spent a nice evening with my husband and my dog. My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I'm making progress on my novel, typing up some of my hand-written sections and coming up with new scenes.
- I get to read more of my book tonight. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ A coworker brought these in for us to try, and I’m in love with the mango one. She ended up giving it to me, but they aren’t sold at very many places around here. I may end up sending this picture to my grandma because she can find anything, lol. The strawberry one is okay, but not my favorite flavor.


Spoiler: juices








⟡ I ended up being off work today anyway. I’m actually excited to be working a few morning shifts, despite being a night owl. Or so I thought? I also get to see my favorite person on Thursday because she’s the night shift for my job position that day.
⟡ I had a few of those holiday sugar cookies and I love those. My favorite part is that once the holiday is over, they are _hugely_ discounted.


Spoiler: happy fourth


----------



## Chrysopal

• my doggy
• Sour cream & onion chips
• Will Smith
• Agave nectar 
• Sonic


----------



## Neb

- I walked to the library and picked up a book!
- I ate some tasty tacos I got at a food truck.
- I caught up on some reading.


----------



## Midoriya

I slept well, my partner is being super sweet and supportive to me, and Pippi is sound asleep on my bed and snoring.  Those are the only things I need to brighten my day.  



Spoiler: Pippi


----------



## Autumn247

Took a 40 minute walk downtown this morning, sat down outside the train station at a bus stop just to watch the pigeons eating some bread someone put out for them.  They're so cute 
Got on the treadmill for 30 minutes, then afterward did some weights and resistance band exercises
Sat outside in my apartment building's courtyard for awhile this afternoon and looked through my London travel guidebook (taking a trip there in 3 years  ) 
Played fetch with one of my cats 
Had a really good lunch!
Watching an episode of Supernatural
Have the whole rest of the day to do whatever I want
Tomorrow is my friend's birthday, I bought a gift for him so hopefully he likes it, we're hanging out and he's gonna teach me how to play the Digimon TCG, should be a fun day!
Oh also, almost forgot, a package I ordered was delivered today, some clothing items I bought


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

The best years are ahead of me 

Also there was this great _song_ on YouTube I was listening to today. 

There are pixel artists on Twitter who made great animal people sceneries that give me animal crossing vibes if it existed pre-gamecube. Looking at stuff like that just makes me happy.

My steam deck is on its way.


----------



## TheDuke55

I am redoing my kitchen, as it is old and falling apart. It's been a lot of work and hasn't been cheap, but I plan on living here for a while and it needed upgrades. It took a lot of time to take apart all the old stuff and it looks weird with everything being hallow frames, but it will look great when I put in the new cabinets and countertop.



Mr_Persona said:


> Got lot of ship cannons in NH. Almost done with the base on my island. I love how the arena turned out.


Nice! That's awesome! I've had that idea in the back of my head for a while. Will be awesome to see your version whenever it is ready!


Autumn247 said:


> Got on the treadmill for 30 minutes, then afterward did some weights and resistance band exercises


Nice way to go with the healthy hobby! I've been wanting to do some more exercises to. I've been doing mostly upper body and some light leg exercises since someone ran over my foot and it's messed up pretty bad and hurts to put a lot of weight and pressure on it lol.



Chrysopal said:


> • my doggy
> • Sour cream & onion chips
> • Will Smith
> • Agave nectar
> • Sonic


Without a lot of context this is kind of funny to imagine. Glad you had some good highlights to your day!


----------



## hakutaku

My country's government is  (hopefully) collapsing! 
And Nadal gets through to semi-finals at Wimbledon after seriously stressing me tf out for hours  
Made some plans with my friend to go watch Thor, I haven't seen her for months so hoping that pans out too


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ For only my second morning shift at work, it went amazingly well. I have another morning shift tomorrow, and waking up earlier is actually not too bad.
⟡ My dad is ordering Domino’s tonight. Admittedly, I’m not a huge pizza fan, but I love breadsticks. 
⟡ I saw an old coworker of mine that I worked with at one of my former jobs. She comes in very often to my current work. She’s a very sweet lady.
⟡ I received a commission I ordered on Fiverr. It has a few variations that I’m still experimenting with, but I do love it. It’s in my signature, if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

TheDuke55 said:


> I am redoing my kitchen, as it is old and falling apart. It's been a lot of work and hasn't been cheap, but I plan on living here for a while and it needed upgrades. It took a lot of time to take apart all the old stuff and it looks weird with everything being hallow frames, but it will look great when I put in the new cabinets and countertop.
> 
> 
> Nice! That's awesome! I've had that idea in the back of my head for a while. Will be awesome to see your version whenever it is ready!
> 
> Nice way to go with the healthy hobby! I've been wanting to do some more exercises to. I've been doing mostly upper body and some light leg exercises since someone ran over my foot and it's messed up pretty bad and hurts to put a lot of weight and pressure on it lol.
> 
> 
> Without a lot of context this is kind of funny to imagine. Glad you had some good highlights to your day!


I'll eventually share my island dream. I haven't done it at all because island isn't finished. Been stuck on what to do with a small part on my island.


----------



## Plume

I got an Ikea neiden bed off of fb marketplace for $30, and then I built it and felt accomplished. yaaaay.

I have all kinds of decorating ideas that I can't wait to make reaaaal.

I also did a weird bandaid fix to a pair of jeans I ruined. When hemming them a few weeks back, I accidentally cut them way too short, so I sewed the parts I cut off back on and then hid the stitches by sewing the hem on top of the seam so it looks like they're folded over instead of hemmed. Awkward, but it kind of works.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some decent sleep again last night.
- I didn't run into any major issues at work today.
- I took a brisk walk on my morning break.
- I got to read during my lunch break.
- I had a long meeting in the afternoon that actually wasn't boring. We did some team building and communication activities.
- My dog was very happy to see me when I got home.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I earned another achievement in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and now I'm just down to the two remaining money ones!  I think it's going to be one heck of a grind, but I'm certainly not stopping now!
☾ I sorted through one of my desk drawers today and cleared up a ton of space!  It's quite manageable to look through now; I think I got rid of over half of its previous contents, easily.
☾ My tuxie kitty was just being a total baby this evening??  He spent practically the entire evening sleeping on my lap and it was so sweet.


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been getting better sleep over the past couple days.

- My partner continues to be sweet to me.

- I've learned to tune out my family when they're being annoying.  It's made me a lot happier as a result.

- It's nice and sunny outside.  Perfect day to use the pool!

- Work is going well.

- I fed the stray kitty yesterday that comes by our house.



Spoiler: stray kitty














Spoiler: additional picture of Lulu in my room











- Just in a great mood!


----------



## themysterybidder

I got a lovely surprise from @Mr_Keroppi who made me a banner of my favourite Animal Crossing character, Buck! Using as my signature now.  Genuinely made my day and I have a huge smile on my face!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

My Steam Deck Arrived today! That was ridiculously fast.
Anywho.. I'll be using it as soon as my screen protector comes in. It has been too long since using a handheld system. I am pretty excited that I can game more comfortably now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got all of my work done and got to log off on time.
- I woke up with some back pain but it's feeling a lot better now.
- I've been in a fairly decent mood all day.
- I finally had time to set up my new signature that Mr_Keroppi made for me!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person was upset today but she trusted me enough to tell me what was bothering her. I can’t really do much to help but for her to trust me, it means a lot. 
⟡ Slightly related to the above point, we are doing an art trade so I’ll have to come up with ideas.
⟡ I’m having some beefy melt burritos from Taco Bell as my after work snack. 
⟡ My local 7-Eleven started selling cotton candy and I find cotton candy delicious.


Spoiler: cotton candy


----------



## Franny

package i've been waiting to get since march finally landed in the US, i should have it sometime within the next 7 days, hopefully saturday <3


----------



## Merielle

☾ I reorganized another of my desk drawers today!  I got rid of some more stuff I no longer need, and it's better sorted now too.
☾ I played some more Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I'm having fun trying out different options this time, and I can't believe I'm _still_ meeting new customers.
☾ I got back into ACNH today so I can try to catch up in my game before the TBT Fair next month!  I'm still in early February.  I got Lily's photo, donated a new genuine painting to the Museum, and found some more new DIYs!  The sea pig continues to evade me, however. ;v;
☾ Got a few of the ACNH NSO icon elements for this month!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Honestly, so many good things have been happening that everything seems like a blur.

At work, we have a bonus program every month that if you process a certain amount of items, you get a chance to earn a bonus at the end of every month, with the minimum being a hundred dollars up to the maximum amount of a thousand dollars. Last month was the first month I was able to get into the bonus program when I became a permanent employee and I managed to get the maximum bonus so I can expect the bonus to be on my last check of this month (this is to verify that I indeed hit the numbers so they take the month to process everything). We started the new month of the program last Friday and it only took me a day to get the maximum bonus for the July month and I continue to be ahead so I'm able to help my coworkers while still getting the bonus!

And I'm making plans to finally see my parents after I moved to Vegas within the next month or so!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Honestly I am just glad the weekend is here. We aren't going anywhere this weekend so it should be pretty chill which is gonna help my anxiety I have been having. I am looking forward to watching more Smallville with my spouse. We have watched it a couple of times through before, but the series is still so good. 
I am also hoping to find Molly during my hunt I am about to start on. She is really good at evading RNG and throwing Deena infront of herself lol. At this rate, Flick is gonna be broke from me saving the high bell bugs for him during all of this.


----------



## meo

Had our offer accepted for house and got our closing date, yay
Baby did a good job running around with me getting house stuff done and let me shower today despite waking up lol
Making flatbread later tonight with some chicken, bacon, spinach, red bell peppers yum
Resting at home rest of day so yay jammies


----------



## Midoriya

I got paid today, it's the weekend, and my family, partner, and kitties are so sweet.  Feeling much better since this morning and couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good time at my friend's house yesterday, he liked the gift I got him and he taught me how to play Digimon so we played a few games of that, it was a lot of fun!
Got some reading done today
I have an appointment next week with an advisor from my college so I can get re-enroll for the upcoming fall semester!  It's been a few years since I've taken classes so I'm excited to work on finishing my associates degree
Been enjoying reading/looking through my London travel guidebook, can't wait to go there in a few years!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

since it's been a few days I'll talk about what's happened from July 4th to today (not including the 6th bc that was a horrible day):

July 4th:
★ went to the city where I'm interning and I stopped at Goodwill before I had to help set up for their July 4th concert, and I found 8 plushies!! my favorite one that I found was a Webkinz Whimsy Dragon which is in really good condition, he's so adorable and I'm obsessed w him rn  I'm gonna write about them in my plushie blog later today!
★ I helped set up for their concert and I got to talk to some people I haven't talked to in a few months, felt nice to reconnect with them.
★ I only stayed for half the concert bc it started in the evening and I didn't want to drive home at night, but from what I got to watch it was really nice!

July 5th:
★ i met someone on fb dating and we chatted for quite a while, he's also trans-masc and ace so we hit it off pretty easily in that regard. we also have a lot in common, many shared interests and we're both neurodivergent so we have similar struggles. I also gave him a lot of reassurance bc it seems like he's been bullied a lot by family and others, I would never be rude or disrespectful to my friends. I've only known him for a few days but he seems like a really awesome person and if this keeps going well I might just ask him out  

July 7th:
★ went to a friend's house and we played a 35-turn game on Mario Party 1, we haven't played that together in a long time! also got to see her baby (cute and hilarious as always) and meet her cat for the first time, he's really sweet and reminds me of my late cat Xander.
★ after that I went to a picnic which the newly formed LGBT+ group here held, and I got to meet and connect with some people in the community. I only just met them and I already feel like not only will they always have my back, they are also so friendly and willing to help with whatever I might be dealing with, mental health wise or anything else  
★ also got my direct deposit from the work I did last week so I'm officially no longer broke yay!!

July 8th, today:
★ got to go buy a few things I've been wanting/needing, like a new electric toothbrush (along with some whitening toothpaste and fluoride free toothpaste), another Japanese candy food kit (tried some about a week ago and they were really fun to put together), and a ball of pale blue yarn for my next plastic canvas craft!
★ I found a lil kinz yorkie at goodwill with an unused code! I also found a throw blanket with Mario and Luigi on it at Salvation Army, and it was priced at $5 but the color tag was half off so I got it for $2.67!
★ every day I see my cats and dog I'm so happy and grateful that they're here with me. Miko especially has made losing Xander somewhat more tolerable. she's such a sweet baby and I feel so blessed to have her in my life.
★ I wore my Super Mario tie-dye shirt again today (dw I washed it lmao) and I had quite a few people tell me they liked it 
★ I'm planning on getting another 3DSXL and selling my pink one for parts bc the hinge is busted, so next time I go to the retro game store hopefully they have one I can buy. pretty excited to finally be getting a second 3DS that doesn't scare me when it opens and closes lol 


if you made it to the end, congrats you're heckin cool


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I've been away for a long time from the forum (except to bump and whatnot) because this fuzzy little guy demanded ALL my attention this past week  he's my niece's dog. I took care of him while she was away on a trip, and I have tons to be happy about thanks to him~ we went on walks, we played with his favorite toys and we even went to the park! And it was especially nice at nighttime when he kept me company, since he always wanted to be by my side and sleep in bed with me  he was a tremendous joy to have around, but now mom came to pick him up, and I miss him already haha....  Now, I have time to really get on the computer and focus on my drawing again.

On a random note, I had some mango-flavored Poptarts which I've never even seen before and they were actually really good!


Spoiler: doggo


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept decently last night.
- I had a relatively quiet day at work.
- I had a much needed session with my counselor today.
- I got some more salad supplies for this weekend.
- I actually wrote a bit of new material for my novel today. It's the first time in years. I didn't get much done, but it's a start.
- It's Friday and I have the whole weekend ahead of me.
- I just found out that I can have multiple animal encounters at a local aquarium. They have a new baby sloth, an adult sloth, otters, and a porcupine among others! I can't wait to schedule a trip!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a while for me yet again! There was an internet outage across the province I live in (and across Canada apparently?), so it took me a little while to post here. And please ignore the fact I destroyed people's notifications yet again haha.

*June 7, 2022*
Admittedly, this day didn't get off to a great start. I was feeling really sad after seeing a couple of posts over at the what's bothering you thread the night before. I want to give a huge thanks to @/Venti for letting me talk to him. It put me in a better mood and I really appreciate that not only because of taking the time to do so, but also being honest and understanding. I want to be strong for those users with what they're going through, even if I can't be there for them physically. 

Played a little bit of Gran Turismo 7 to do some time trials. Unfortunately, the roulette ticket glitch has been patched meaning I can't get multiple engines anymore, but at least I got a lot (and duplicates) before it did. I heard that you can put an engine from a 2020 Honda Civic Type R into a classic MINI Cooper and that sounds hilarious. Can't wait to get a humongous amount of understeer when I apply some gas since it's front-wheel-drive lol.
I made more progress on my art project. In fact, I got a couple of things done from my checklist!
I went on an evening car stroll with my dad and sister! It's been a while since I last drove in the dark, so I was being hyperaware of my surroundings. On a side note, it's a little fun trying to identify a few cars just from their headlights/taillights alone. These cars have already been mentioned before, but I was able to identify a *sixth-generation Ford Mustang* and a *Lamborghini Aventador* from its *taillights*. The skies were pretty clear and was able to see the moon! Oh, and I vibed to a lot of music while driving. I'll put one of those songs in a spoiler if you want to hear it for yourself.



Spoiler: Song



Beauty of the Road - Future Islands




The title of the song seems kinda fitting since there wasn't too much traffic during the drive and it sounds beautiful too.  I bet you already know how I discovered this song without saying it, but for those who don't:


Spoiler: How I discovered it



It came from GT Sport lol.





*June 8, 2022*

I finally played New Horizons again after not touching it for at least two months according to my villagers. I thought I didn't touch it since late February. I also did HHP and forgot that I was in the middle of modeling Mathilda's home. Sorry for making you wait two months, Mathilda lol.
I also played New Leaf for a little bit. I did a favour for Deirdre to give her a perfect fruit... But accidentally gave her a rotten apple and got mad at me oops. I thought it was a perfect fruit because the icons look exactly the same. To be honest, I laughed at the mistake I did because it wasn't the first time it happened to her. 
I went back to play GT Sport to complete another event. It was pretty easy thankfully, and it's noticeable how the driving physics are a little different compared to 7 even with a controller despite the similar graphics.
I went for a walk that lasted for roughly an hour. The weather wasn't too hot either.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Surprisingly, I managed to spot a *Chrysler Crossfire* parked in a driveway during my walk! It's been long overdue that I finally managed to see one with my own eyes. Maybe I should walk in neighborhoods more often to find more elusive cars lol.
I made more progress in my art project! Oh my gosh, this particular piece looks cute as heck. 
Reading the posts in this thread. It's a nice feeling knowing that others are happy over whatever stuff it may be.

Thank you for reading this. I appreciate it.


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> - snip -





Shellzilla_515 said:


> - snip -



I just wanted to say I read both of your posts in full (as well as everyone else's), and I absolutely loved reading all of what you're happy about!  Your posts are both jam-packed with so much fun content to read!  

---

I'm just happy right now that I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My second morning shift at work went extremely well yesterday. I was able to cheer up my favorite person due to the fact that it was a slow night. We were screwing around with the sticker maker for the name tags and we got matching stickers under our hats. I’m not sure how long this is going to stay on, but it was funny. My name is on hers and hers on mine, at least until they fall off. Why are we so weird?



Spoiler: The stickers have some weird designs








⟡ Secondly, I’m usually the one being comforted and I’m not so used to comforting someone else, but her leaning on me/crying to me kinda felt nice in a way? I don’t like seeing her upset but it took a few months for her to finally open up to me and it feels nice that she trusts me now. And her saying “I really don’t want to cry at work” kinda broke me.
⟡ I was able to run the vacuum today because it was my day off. I’m happy that my general area is now clean. I also cleaned off the couch a bit because there was stuff just thrown on there. It looks a lot better now.
⟡ My shoes have finally been shipped out. Mine are a bit beat up and I think new ones were much needed. The feeling of wearing brand new shoes is unbeatable, too.
⟡ I picked up some more mouthwash from the store which was needed because I was out.


----------



## Merielle

☾ _SEA PIG GET!!!_  I don't even want to _think_ about how many hours total I've spent diving for this thing, but it's finally in my ACNH Museum!! 
☾ Some acrylic stands I pre-ordered a few months ago arrived safely today!  And I somehow _still_ managed to find room to display them. 
☾ I've sorted yet another desk drawer!  I think that's got my desk pretty much covered—I still have a drawer that's just for blank paper, so I'm not sure there's really anything to sort there, but I'll probably still take a look at it soon just to be sure.
☾ I was also able to get to the point I needed to in Style Savvy: Styling Star again, and got the second-to-last achievement I need for completion!!  Now I just need to start another New Game+ and do all this a few more times, ahaha.
☾ We had some more homemade oatmeal cookies today!  Maple and brown sugar flavor this time.
☾ I was having a rough evening (bad anxiety/was verging on panicky), but after talking through it my mom surprised me with the next volume of a manga I read. ;v; Apparently she'd gotten it a few days ago and was waiting for a good time to give it to me.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I unintentionally fished up a mahi mahi, the last fish for my collection on today's Fishing Tourney!


----------



## Midoriya

Today is a wonderful day for me!  Don't have to work and I can eat lots of yummy food and catch up on some video games I've been meaning to catch up on.  Nothing quite like it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

At a family barbecue atm. It's been years, but it's really nice to just sit here out at the lake. Lots of scenic landscape, people and kids having fun, we went on a 2-hour hike (we saw a frog and even a snake!) my family atm drinking and arguing while no doubt other families are being nosy onlookers enjoying the free entertainment, meanwhile I'm quietly over here fighting off the bugs.... Sigh like old times


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, hanging out on my porch again last night and he didn't fly away.
- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- It's been a pretty good day overall.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.
- I got to watch the first episode of Shadows House season 2.
- I found a ladybug on my umbrella after walking my dog and I let it go in a safe place outdoors.
- I forgot to add this yesterday, but I saw a dobsonfly in person for the very first time. It was so cute the way it lifted its head to look at me and kept snapping its pincers. I left it alone since it seemed bothered by my presence, but I love meeting new animals.



Spoiler: Dobsonfly (Big Bug)






This isn't the same one I saw, but it looked identical. I found this on google.


----------



## Croconaw

It was a bit uneventful today, but still a few things to talk about:

⟡ My grandma picked me up a few cans of these. She managed to find these somewhere because they were nowhere to be found locally for me anyway.


Spoiler: love these








⟡ My favorite person finished my end of the art trade and I have no flippin’ clue what to do for her. I have a few days and she told me it’s no rush, so I’m not stressing.
⟡ I watched a bunch of YouTube videos that interested me before work today.


----------



## Autumn247

Today marked 6 months of eating disorder recovery!  Super proud of myself, bought myself some new music from iTunes as a reward and am thoroughly enjoying listening to some old favorites 
Designed a vacation home in HHP, happy with how most of it turned out
I'm finally back to 20mm gauge in my ears, so I'm around 3/4'' now, I'm wearing some of my new tunnels and am happy with them, staying at this size
Took a nice long nap earlier today 
Had some pizza for dinner


----------



## xSuperMario64x

today started out pretty rough and I didn't really get anything done that I wanted to do, but my evening has gone well :>

★ the parents and I got chinese take-out for lunch earlier and it was really tasty 
★ finally got to talk to my friend whom I met on fb dating, he was busy today but we got to chat for about an hour or so this evening. we said good night cause it's almost bedtime for me, and now I'm literally just thinking about how the heck I go about confessing that I really like this guy lol 
★ went to the park with my friend and her baby this afternoon, it's a new playground which we hadn't been to yet and we had fun! would love to go again sometime. we're also gonna make plans to go swimming again sometime soon 
★ I broke down and ordered a new (used, new to me) 3DSXL from ebay, it's the NSMB2 special edition so I'm very excited about that, and it's coming from Cincinnati so it's p close and should hopefully be here by Wed-Thurs next week!


Spoiler: this is what it looks like



not pictured but the back has weegee on it and that's p hype too







★ started a new plastic canvas design today, it's a tissue box cover with rainbows and unicorns on it. It's gonna look really cute when I'm done~
★ every day I get to spend with my dog and kitties is a blessing, losing Xander has reminded me to always appreciate them while they're here 
★ still obsessed w this dragon plush and I actually had the confidence to bring him in public today. I'm usually afraid to bring and actually carry plushies when I go places bc I don't want people thinking I'm trying to lure a child or whatever, that's not my intent at all. I just feel a lot more secure when I bring my plushies wherever I go. I brought him to the park and nobody said anything about it so that made me really happy


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched a couple more episodes of Fairy Tail this morning with my parents, and caught up on some Minecraft Youtubers we like later on!
☾ I started New Game+ again in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and made some really good progress!  I'm still seeing some brand new customers too, and trying out some of the alternative options has been really fun.
☾ I also played ACNH, and got a bit further into February!  I found some more genuine art for my Museum too.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Been playing AC HHD for the first time for real this time instead of borrowing someone's else's copy. Love how all 10 homes and the school turned out. Still wish we have the power to use the drag thing outside in ACNH because it makes life easier.I also LOVE the exterior home designs we got like the big fortress one and farm one. Also the other castle like ones. Sad that they're not in ACNL and NH! Also returned to wild world and its kinda sad but I'm still going to play anyways. I did restarted my town and named it Harmony after my lost data town in NL. Was going to play City Folk but nah.


----------



## S.J.

Haven’t posted in a little while, so thought I should take a minute to be grateful for some things! 

 My dog had to get dental surgery because she had a fractured tooth. Thankfully she has recovered ok, and is doing well!  She’s been very sweet and enjoying lots of attention. 
 It was also her birthday the day after her surgery! I had bought her two new squeaky plushes for her birthday (a dinosaur and a platypus), but I couldn’t give them to her straight away because I didn’t want her to use her jaw while recovering. She‘s particularly fond of the platypus now! Her favourite types of toys are soft plushes that squeak, and I’m pretty sure she likes to squeak the toys to hear the different types of noises. If she’s particularly intrigued, she will meticulously _pull at the seams with her teeth _until she’s opened it enough to get the squeaker out. She is so precise about it?! 
 I was gifted some really nice gloves and a scarf (it’s winter here)!
 From someone else, I was also gifted some Pokémon pajamas and some AC amiibo cards out of the blue. Such a sweet surprise! I love the pajamas so much!  
 I got sick and got a PCR test, and it was negative for COVID.  That seems worth celebrating.
 I played some Pokémon Shield today (I started a fresh game recently) and also some Portal. I was sitting on a beanbag and my dog lied on the floor next to me and slept, which was sweet too. Usually she’ll sleep on her bed or sit next to you trying to get your attention (hit your hand with her nose until you pat her!). 
 I’ve tried a couple of new things when drawing (drawing animals, using different brushes and textures, lineless drawings, more shading). I’ve been really happy with some of the digital drawings I’ve done lately so I’m so pleased!
 Saw my family today for someone’s birthday!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I haven't posted in a while, so I'm just gonna talk about what happened during the past few days. ^^

Poofesure uploaded a video about Swordplay Showdown (aka one of my favorite modes in Wii Sports Resort), so I was very estatic about it. In fact, I loved the video so much, I re-watched it three more times. XD But honestly, I'm just glad that I wasn't the only one who struggled on the last three stages. 
Started writing fanfiction again! I'm still not done with my current fic, though... But I will finish it eventually! 
Baked chocolate chip cookies yesterday and they're very tasty. 
Got a Pave Purple Feather from @/Jhine7! 

Played Super Mario 3D World with my step-mom yesterday and it was really fun! 
I see the puppies every day and I absolutely love doing so, now that they've grown a bit they're cuter than ever.  I also got to cuddle with one yesterday and it dozed off in my arms. <3
We have raspberry and blackberry bushes growing at the back of our shed, and my parents picked some this morning. Again, very tasty. 
I think I might get back to playing The Legend of Zelda, one of my all-time favorite video games! I had a sudden urge to play Breath of the Wild, and I'm currently listening to a cover of Song of Storms right now. 
I'm very happy with my Tomodachi Life progress! 



Spoiler: My TL Progress



-Some of the married couples had babies, specifically Matt & Elisa and Tommy & Siobhan!
-Speaking of babies . . . Kimberly grew up, and I decided that she should be a resident of Triforce Island (instead of making her a traveler like every other child that grew up). ^^
-I added Chika, Gwen, and Miguel from Wii Sports Resort to my island!
-I wrote a TL song, specifically a musical sung by Pierre.
-Got plenty of new shop items, which I'm happy about!


----------



## Firesquids

Happy about these new additions to my squish collection.


Spoiler






And my fiance ordered me a Retsuko squish, finally she gets some good merch.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ A customer that ordered food today was wearing a Waluigi shirt, and it made me smile.
⟡ I finally finished my half of that art trade I was doing with my favorite person. She loved it which was a bit surprising. My anxiety levels were a bit high today but she made me feel better. 
⟡ Don’t read this point if you get grossed out easily, but there was a dead mouse by the dumpster outside at work decomposed so you can only see it’s skull and head. I thought it was pretty darn cool. 
⟡ My dad brought me some Wendy’s to work tonight because I was hungry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ A customer that ordered food today was wearing a Waluigi shirt, and it made me smile.


what a legend lmao

I finished one side of my plastic canvas tissue cover and im really happy with how it's turning out


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday:
- Went shopping for my grandma and had lunch at her place. She's not been eating properly recently which tends to make her health fall dramatically, so we make sure she has groceries in. It was great to see her and I'm happy she's doing well again. 
- Got news my trip to Germany is hopefully still going ahead in September   

Today:
- Watched my first F1 race in ages  and was so happy Leclerc finally won lol
-  My friend and I are meeting up on Tuesday to watch the new Thor! I've heard mixed reviews but I'm just happy we're gonna hang out again tbh, not seen her in so long
- The new chocolate Halo Top ice cream I got is really good, especially eaten with a warm fibre one brownie <3 
- I've been keeping up working out, I do at least a 10 minute workout per night, noticed I'm a lot happier and it helps me sleep easier


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today was a great day, just last night I finally completed Binding of Isaac on Steam, it took me 162 hours over the course of years since the game released in 2014, it was such a ride this last month of me grinding away every night to completing the characters and finally, being able to look at my Steam page and see that last achievement there is an awesome feeling (I just discovered that completing the original Binding of Isaac took me the same amount of time of 162 hours so I found that amusing)


----------



## Midoriya

I've had a super relaxing AND productive weekend!  Got pretty much everything done I wanted to gaming-wise, household-wise, and personally.  I have to say this is as close to perfect as possible a weekend I've had in a LONG time.  I really needed it, and now I'm recharged and ready for the work week ahead!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

How unusual of me to make a post a little earlier than I typically do.  I definitely had a better day today compared to yesterday.


The weather was nice today!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did some time trials. I also did an online time trial to see how much of a noob good I am compared to other players. I got a daily roulette ticket and while I was expecting to get a garbage prize like usual, I ended up winning a *Porsche 917 Living Legend*!  As far as I know, this car is not functional in real life and only exists as a clay model in the Porsche museum located in Stuttgart, Germany. On top of that, it doesn't have an interior unlike in the game where it does. Plus, it happens to have a functional horn which surprised me. I totally didn't spam it while doing time trials with it lol.



Spoiler: Porsche 917 Living Legend












I went on a car stroll during the pleasant weather. It was pretty good and got to see some more recognizable cars on the road that have been mentioned before.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Fortunately, there is one car that hasn't been mentioned yet! It's a *2013 Ford Focus ST*. Just looking up the car, ST stands for *S*ports *T*echnologies. Because of this sighting, this now totals up to *160* different cars I've seen with my own eyes. I honestly find it a little hard to believe that I reached this number considering there are _so_ many SUVs on the road.
Unfortunately, I wasn't able to watch the 2022 Formula 1 Austrian Grand Prix today since it didn't get televised (thanks a lot, cable TV). I watched the highlights after and I'm happy Charles Leclerc finally got a victory. There were also some battles throughout the race and I'm glad the regulation changes are making the races more eventful.
I made progress in my art project today! I will be getting another piece underway very soon.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Meant to post yesterday but I got really tired and fell asleep
*Yesterday July 9th*
- I weight-lifted again today working on my back and core
- I had some pizza
- Today it was one of my favorite villagers Static's birthday, while I do own his card he's not living with me right now but it made me smile looking at all the screenshots other members shared of his party!
- I went fishing in NH for numerous hours trying to do a combination of completing my catch 5K fish nook miles stamp and looking for more fish to make into models for my collection
fishing in ACNH is one of my favorite hobbies because it's one of the few that really clears my head and takes my mind off things because I need to focus and concretion on my timing
I can't not be satisfied with these catches... 


Spoiler: Notable catches of the day


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night. He's so cute! 
- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a pretty relaxing and enjoyable day.
- The weather is finally clearing up. At the moment, there no forecasted rain for this upcoming week.
- I did some journaling today after not feeling up to it for the past two weeks.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I had a bite of literally the best chocolate I have ever had, and it makes me happy because it's ethically made chocolate, no slavery involved. _Nice _


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I watched the latest episode of One Piece as well as Episode 12 of Spy x Family this morning!  I can't wait for more episodes of the latter in October. ;v;
☾ We also watched a couple videos from the Empires SMP over dinner! Dinner was absolutely lovely too—roasted potatoes and bell peppers with some vegetarian apple sausage; it's definitely a favorite of mine. 
☾ I made some great progress in ACNH today, and caught up with everything I wanted to do in February!!  I've collected a few of the young spring bamboo DIYs already, and I had a really good time full-clearing Festivale!  In New Leaf it got kinda tedious for me after a while, but I didn't feel that way about this version.  I even collected every Festivale item in every color (including rainbow!), and still managed to collect some extra stacks of feathers after that!  Whew.
☾ I also played Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I love finding new customers—I just wish there was a way to view everyone you'd met overall (which does seem to be saved internally _somewhere, _because it does differentiate between characters you haven't seen on the current playthrough vs. characters you haven't seen at all), since the Contacts list otherwise resets with New Game+.
☾ I found some... not exactly _new_, but different official artwork of some of my faves!  It's old art with different backgrounds and some added sparkliness, but I've got nothing against that. (*´꒳`*)


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I ordered a custom plush of Marlo, cranky hamster, a few months ago to join with my custom plush Jay, jock bird, (a plush I ordered 1 year ago) since I love the two characters so much. I checked the status of the delivery and it has arrived in my country so it should get to my address pretty soon. The funny thing is Jay's birthday is on the 17th of July and while Marlo plush won't arrive on a Sunday it will either arrive on the 15th or 18th of July and it makes me happy that in a way Marlo arrives right on time to celebrate Jay's birthday. It's cute coincidence since I ordered the plush way back in May. On my island they are best buds and even in real life the magic comes through. I will post later to update on the situation


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had a shotty day bc PMS is always fun, but my order status updated and it's estimated to be delivered on Wednesday for sure so I'm really excited about that. also spending my evening lying in bed with the baby Miko and messaging my maybe soon to be SO idfk friend on fb, just trying to take it easy.


----------



## Beanz

got a new signature, @Mr_Keroppi made me a banner for my new leaf town. i love it a lot!
followed a painting tutorial
got elvis to move out in acnl


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ This app I’ve been using as a mood tracker says I’m in a significantly better mood over the weekend, but also seems to be when my mood swings are the highest. All of the drama happens at work over the weekend with the kids working, but my favorite person is always there to cheer me up.
⟡ I found strawberry ice cream sandwiches and admittedly, I’m not a huge fan of strawberries but the artificial flavor is fine. I have yet to try one, but they look pretty good. Now, how long until they make a banana flavored box?
⟡ I watched a few travel related videos on YouTube that made me happy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, in the neighbor's yard this afternoon.
- The weather was really lovely today, sunny and warm but not too hot.
- I treated myself to a chocolate milkshake after dinner.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- bought some more chocolate
- watched some more dragonball Z
- played a little bit of ACNH
- managed to draw a cat portrait AND a human portrait.. they turned out pretty alright


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Today I finally got my official Asperger's diagnosis. I've mentioned having it on this site before but for years I had just kind of presumed that I had it/was self-diagnosed, but two weeks ago I decided it was time to get professionally tested for it and it was the best decision I could have made. I never mentioned having Asperger's to anyone that I knew in person because I didn't know for sure that I had it even though I was showing almost all of the symptoms. I avoided getting tested my whole life, ever since I was 11 or so because part of me was scared that I wouldn't have it and would have been convincing myself that I had something I didn't/would have no excuse for any of my weird behavior patterns if I found out I didn't have it, but recently I kind of reached a breaking point and finally got screened by a professional. It took four appointments and a total of eight hours, which was stressful because I thought I might be doing it all for nothing, but this morning I woke up to an email that said I met the requirements for the diagnosis. I was shocked and scared at first but then just felt so overwhelmingly happy and relieved. I told a few of my family members and one of my closest friends through text today and they were all really supportive and it made me really happy. I just feel so much lighter now and I'm so proud of myself for finally going through with it.


----------



## Croconaw

I found out something today that was basically a huge lift off my shoulders? I’ve stated before that I was diagnosed with autism when I was very young but for a bit my dad had suspected a misdiagnosis. I kind of thought so too in the back of my mind. And not only that, but I was talking about it with my therapist and she said the thing is that she thought for _sure_ it was a misdiagnosis. So, you can guess what happened. I found out this morning I was misdiagnosed. I think I’m happy in a way? I know there’s *some* overlap in BPD (my actual diagnosis) and autism but they’re not the same. It’s just… different knowing what I actually am. I feel kind of overwhelmed. It’s just a relief because things actually make so much more sense now. 

This is formatted a bit differently than my previous posts here, but I think this needed it’s own post. It’s that feeling where everything makes sense… and you finally have that confirmation.


----------



## Alienfish

- Had a nice day out at an archipelago island today with mom! Though I got like bug bites everywhere, oof.
- Got a package I've been waiting for (60s day-glo blouse, 60s mod dress, and 60s mod raincoat) 
- a package from japan is supposed to be here tomorrow, hoping it's true aha, they kinda freaked me out saying it was today LOL.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night. 
- My work day wasn't too bad. 
- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night. 
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, several times today. 
- I saw two squirrels playing in a tree. 
- My dog is looking so cute in his bed right now. 
- My husband is being very sweet to me. 
- We had Japanese for dinner tonight. 
- I wrote some new material for my novel. 

(Yeah, I got in a weird emoji mood.)


----------



## Merielle

☾ I ordered a few t-shirts since I've uh, basically worn all my old ones to death lol.  Have I had them since I was a teenager?  ...Maybe.  Do they all have holes in them at this point? ...Also maybe.  I normally like to thrift for clothes whenever possible, but I make an exception for t-shirts, since I buy them so rarely and so I can find designs relevant to my interests.  Anyway, I absolutely _love_ the ones I found this time around, and I can't wait for them to get here. ;v;
☾ I caught a few more new fish and found some more spring bamboo DIYs in ACNH! The stringfish is still eluding me, but at least I earned some Nook Miles for digging up so many clams. 
☾ I went through a lot more of my old things!  Should hopefully be donating most of it tomorrow.  I'm keeping the dragon Webkinz though and no one can stop me
☾ I played Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little bit today too!  Still on the grind for this last achievement.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw my friend for the first time in about a month and she told me she missed me so much. I won’t lie, I missed her a lot. It caught me off guard hearing her say that. I didn’t hug her, but I probably should have.
I should have hugged her, man. I’m pretty sure she likes me and I am lowkey crushing on her.
⟡ I boxed up something that I need to have shipped out for tomorrow. I will be able to drop it off at the post office before work. It’s a return on my end, so hopefully the refund is successful. 
⟡ I have been sleeping surprisingly well over the past week.


----------



## skarmoury

Really happy with my fitness progress so far. I’ve been pretty consistent the past 2 weeks with walking/jogging 6k steps, it makes me feel happy and accomplished and I’m enjoying sticking to my routine. Sadly rained yesterday so I wasn’t able to walk outside, so I decided to do some strength training instead. Might go for upper body strength training tomorrow since my legs are pretty sore from yesterday’s training and today’s jog.



Spoiler: pedometer history!












Also been consistent lately in doing a little bit of art every day! I want to focus on and improve my art this summer. I’m actually excited for the TBT fair because admittedly, TBT has become one of the reasons why I’ve improved the past couple of years.
I got a 90 in my Surgery subject today! I’m really happy since I put a lot of effort into the papers and the exams. Surgery is one of my main considerations when it comes to specialties so hopefully I can keep it up.
I pulled Heizou in Genshin today! I didn’t expect him to be so fun to play; his gameplay is very unique and I am enjoying punching enemies and yeeting them. 
I also played ACNH today and got both Bea and Willow to come to my island! Tbh I didn’t want any repeat of old villagers I had, but when I saw Bea during the island hop I couldn’t resist her  Willow is super cute too, I love her so much and I’m excited to have her!


----------



## hakutaku

After 2 days of horrible, extremely hot humid weather, today is perfect! It's sunny but the temp is not too high and the air is fresh again  It's a relief lol


----------



## Midoriya

Work is going well and I'm headed to martial arts tonight!  



Spoiler: I also got Diluc's costume last night in the Genshin Impact update!


----------



## moonbyu

i applied for a job the other day and it seems really really cool, so here's to hoping that i hear back from them soon!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Today is my dad's birthday! I baked some brownies and a chocolate cake for this occasion. 
I made a happy discovery: Wii Music has video game music that you get to play! I don't have the game, but I'm really enjoying the rendition of the Wii Sports and main Zelda theme. 
One of my online friends has been gone for a while now and I was really missing them, but they came back today!! 
I'm listening to Zelda OSTs right now, specifically the Lon Lon Ranch theme. 
Since my 3DS touch screen is misaligned, it makes certain things in games inaccessable. But recently I found a way to make Miis and other things in Tomodachi Life! (All I had to do was touch the very edge of the screen with my nail, lol) Because of this discovery I can change a Mii's clothes and interior (I actually care a lot about the Miis' appearances so was super happy about this) and make Miis as well! Now I have more residents on Triforce Island!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am happy today because later tonight my family and I are walking to some food trucks to grab dinner and listen to some live music!


----------



## Autumn247

I had a meeting with an advisor from my college today, changed my major, I'm registering for the Fall semester (I took a few years off college for mental health reasons but am starting again), anyway I'm going to be working towards finishing my associates degree, I'm so excited!!  That's really the main thing that made me happy the past few days because I've had a rough couple of days otherwise. I'll be taking an English class.  Class starts on August 29th.  
Finished season 1 of Supernatural, excited to start the next season
Really enjoying a book called The Radleys by Matt Haig 
Took a walk to the store today, was nice to get outside
My mood is a lot better than it was the past week or so 
I slept pretty good
Plan on enjoying/making the most of my free time the next month and a half till I'm busy with college in September.  I'll still have free time then it will just be less.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Having fun with AC HHD. Last town place gotta do is the office. Unless there'll be more which I don't think so?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my new 3DSXL came today!! I have the system transfer done and I can now freely play it along with my other 3DSXL 





a few scuffs but it's still in great condition and works perfectly~




look the back even has weegee on it and I just love that sm

(rip pink 3DSXL 2013-2022)



Spoiler: more pics



also noted that this is the only time (for prob a very long time) I will have three 3DSXLs in my possession so I decided to take a pic of all three together lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Mortimer, the bat, paid us another visit last night and didn't fly away when I came outside.
- I got some decent sleep.
- I went into the office today.
- I got to take a walk on my morning break.
- I got to read on my lunch break.
- I had a good massage therapy session after having to miss two weeks in a row due to things coming up. I feel a lot less tension in my back and shoulders.
- I wrote some more new material for my novel. Only a few sentences, but I'm happy to be writing anything.
- I love my husband and my dog and they love me.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We donated the huge load of stuff that we sorted through yesterday!  There's still a lot more to go through overall, but it definitely feels like progress.
☾ After over a hundred clams, I finally caught the stringfish in ACNH!!!  And I maxed out on the clam digging Nook Miles stamp while I was at it, ahaha.  Later I was also able to catch a spider crab, and completed my sea creatures list and Museum section!!
☾ I also played Style Savvy: Styling Star today, and made some more progress towards this last achievement!  I think it's going to take a few more New Game+ runs up to this point to get there, but it's a fun grind at least.  I'm having fun trying to come up with different outfits for the story requests than I went with the first time.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This is technically yesterday, but thought I should post anyway!


I made progress on my art project and got three things done on my checklist. On the previous day, I got two things done. As a result, I have just broken through *80% *completion. Now that's what I'm talking about!
This point is an unusual one. My dad bought a few bottles of Del Monte branded ketchup as they're hard to find one around here. The last time I had those was somewhere around 2019 or at least before the pandemic. I don't know exactly how to describe the taste, but I can tell you it's superior compared to Heinz ketchup. With that Del Monte ketchup, it makes the fries taste much better.
Just driving to do a couple of things while listening to music. Recently, I've been putting in more soundtracks from The Legend of Zelda series. The particular one that made me happy the most is the *overworld theme from Spirit Tracks*. Omg, I remember spending so many hours playing this game. Also, I can listen to it better since the sound quality of the DS speakers isn't that great. I know it doesn't make sense since you drive a train in that game while I drive a car irl but what the heck lol.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I spotted a *Volkswagen Golf GTI Mk5*! They're fairly rare compared to the Mk4, Mk6, and Mk7 from where I live, so that's nice. Though, the car I saw wasn't exactly in a clean condition appearance-wise.
There so happens to be a free trial of The Crew 2 and thought I'd try it out for a bit. Since this game is more arcadey, I found myself crashing into so many things since I was so used to the realistic handling physics of the Gran Turismo series. I personally enjoyed the open world setting while I accidentally yeeted myself into bodies of water a few times lol. I feel like I would enjoy one of the Forza Horizon games more as a car enthusiast myself, but The Crew 2 has a couple of things that stand out to me. You could drive a boat or even pilot a plane! Thank goodness playing Ace Combat came in handy when it comes to piloting planes. I'd imagine some would struggle heavily at first. Now you may be wondering, does the Honda S2000 exist in this game? Why yes, it does! The model year is 2009 with a few differences in appearances compared to the one I drive in Gran Turismo 7 (it has the model year from 1999).



Spoiler: Game screenshot











Spoiler: Bonus out of context photo






To those wanting to find out, I piloted a plane, flew up as high as I could, then swap back into the S2000 where I would just fall down back to the ground and turn out fine.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Merielle said:


> ☾ We donated the huge load of stuff that we sorted through yesterday!  There's still a lot more to go through overall, but it definitely feels like progress.
> ☾ After over a hundred clams, I finally caught the stringfish in ACNH!!!  And I maxed out on the clam digging Nook Miles stamp while I was at it, ahaha.  Later I was also able to catch a spider crab, and completed my sea creatures list and Museum section!!
> ☾ I also played Style Savvy: Styling Star today, and made some more progress towards this last achievement!  I think it's going to take a few more New Game+ runs up to this point to get there, but it's a fun grind at least.  I'm having fun trying to come up with different outfits for the story requests than I went with the first time.


That always feels good when you get rid of a load. Especially for me because my mom is a pack rack and getting rid of some of her stuff is great. Still gotta loads to look through.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

last night i decided to start drawing this rather challenging portrait and I had to start over literally seven times, i almost gave up on the drawing completely, but today I finally got the anatomical structure the way I wanted and it turned out really well 

also had a yummy dinner, and did some cleaning today


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

It just feels like a good day for no real reason and that's cool. I don't have those too often.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Next week I am getting a package that comes with Wii Fit U, the Green Wii Fit Meter, and a Wii Balance Board!!!!! (I bought this game because it looks really fun lol I guess it can also help me get better at exercising as well!!) Edit: It was also a good price at $45 for the bundle!


----------



## Sophie23

I had a day off work today which was nice for a change


----------



## Autumn247

I slept in like 4-5 hours later than I usually wake up.  Was surprised when I woke up and the clock said 11am.  I might have needed it though, I've been very stressed lately.  I slept good though 
Have 2 packages being delivered today, a Digimon TCG starter deck, and some jewelry 
Got some laundry done
Sat outside for awhile and read
Might draw for a bit later


----------



## xSuperMario64x

talking to my friend online, I still haven't found the courage to say I like him but like we have so much in common and hes so great?? idk maybe I'll talk to my mom abt it first. wish we could meet up at some point but they live on the west side of PA so it would take a lot. so for now we talk abt our favorite stuff and im learning abt new cool things that he likes


----------



## Mr_Persona

Got my fossils! Now I can display them on my island


----------



## Midoriya

- I was having a rough day, but just ate some delicious ice cream.  Ice cream always makes everything better.  

- The weather is nice outside today.

- I love my new TBT aesthetic!

- I'm excited for the weekend so I can play more of the Genshin Impact update and revisit the Golden Apple Archipelagos!  I also plan on shiny-hunting more in Pokemon Legends: Arceus.  :3

- I'm getting a lot done at work.


----------



## oak

- My car can be fixed and is not dead like I feared. It's in the shop right now and should be up and running by tomorrow. 
- I got a new bathing suit and tank tops for summer. 
- My rabbit Theodore is healthy again and gaining weight. Even his spirit seems to be brighter. 
- My dad gave me 200 bucks as a suprise gift. He told me to save it for gas money so I bought some weed lmao. Thanks dad.


----------



## Autumn247

Venti said:


> - I was having a rough day, but just ate some delicious ice cream.  Ice cream always makes everything better.



Ice cream really does make everything better  I'm getting some this weekend


----------



## themysterybidder

Just received a Tulip from @S.J. for my favourite villager, Buck. I am truly,  genuinely touched.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I had lots of fun playing video games on my day off, and I’m off work tomorrow, as well. 
⟡ I had the chance to re-dye my hair. It was fading to green quite a bit and I’m happy to be visibly blue again. 
⟡ I finally tried one of those strawberry ice cream sandwiches, and they were delicious. The sandwiches were vanilla and not the typical chocolate.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- I was able to take both a morning and an afternoon break today.
- I went for a good, brisk walk on both breaks.
- I was able to read on my lunch break.
- I'm almost done with this book. I should finish it tonight. I've really enjoyed it.
- My dog was so cute when I came home from work today.
- I listened to the birds and cicadas while I was outside walking my dog.
- I saw a groundhog in my backyard.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then its the weekend!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I decided to take a leap today and get this game called Dinkum that just came out today as early access and I am really enjoying it this evening. It is a ton of fun and is running smoothly. It feels like it is heavily inspired by ACNH and Stardew Valley. A very chill non tedious game that doesn't feel like a barren wasteland. It is always great finding a new game that is really enjoyable.

Also, my dog's Snuffle Rug came in today that I got on discount and they had a blast with it. We played two rounds and then they were exhausted. It was also the perfect size to fit underneath a chair so I could put all four loops around the legs of the chair so they couldn't flip it over. The legs also kept them in their own little areas since I have 3 tiny dogs.


Spoiler: Snuffle Rug








_The carrots have a couple of places for treats to hide too._


----------



## BrokenSanity

I should post some things I've been grateful for that happened over these past few days

*July 12th*
- I went swimming again in the first time in four years actually! I had a good time relaxing with my favorite sibling on floaties together
I will probably go swimming again because it's been a more pleasant experience now
*July 13th*
- I had some red velvet cake
- My favorite sibling got ACNH for her switch so now we can play together! I'm still busy moving all her belongings to her new island
- One of our dogs came from outside to see me I'm so glad to see her again she still remembers me from when I raised her as a puppy!
-The thing I'm super excited about is I won a bid on Ebay for a Wii U! I'm super happy after all these years I can finally get one! And the seller who I wanted my game from also gave me a special offer that I could buy it for $2 cheaper lol nice to save a tiny bit of money
I can't wait for them to come in the mail next week!


----------



## Bulbadragon

I put in my 2 weeks notice at my annoying part time job at a chain restaurant today! After my 2 weeks is up, I'll be traveling for around 2 weeks, then have a week to rest, then I start grad school! Mostly nervous about school, but very happy about the rest!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I had an appointment early this morning I was pretty nervous about (nothing serious, dw), so afterwards we picked up a few little treats and I ordered a little bit of merch for myself.
☾ Took a little break from the Style Savvy achievement grind today and played some more DQIV instead!  I finished Chapter 1 and started on the next chapter.
☾ I also played ACNH for a bit this evening!  I've almost collected all the spring bamboo DIYs now, and caught another fish I needed for my critterpedia/Museum.


----------



## Alienfish

Got that FedEx package I was waiting for! Also found a nice pleated skirt while I was in town, been wanting one for a bit meow.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

After many hours, we (my spouse because he is amazing) finally got my Steam Deck to install and play Steam games using the External Drive. *That was a ridiculous process*  akdhf;hdk.
I feel relieved, however I will have to get new cords for it... seems like one of them is bad which probably didn't help the process but it wasn't the thing that stopped the ability of installing and playing steam games on the deck. So when I get those, I can play on a handheld again.
For now, Ima gonna drink a bunch of water and play Dinkum on pc for a while.


----------



## Autumn247

My financial aid application was successfully processed and accepted so I can go back to college!  So next week I'll drop off some paperwork, get my student ID and buy whatever books I need for my English class, so happy to be back in college and working towards finishing my associates degree!  
I had a really bad panic attack last night but I feel better today so far
Played Stardew Valley for awhile today on my Xbox, going to play some more videogames later 
Got some new music
Spent some time reading my Digimon TCG starter deck cards and the rules so I can become more familiar with the game for next time my friend and I play 
Getting ice cream this weekend, looking forward to that!  
Might draw for awhile today while listening to music


----------



## themysterybidder

I'm happy it's the end of a very stressful week, so going to have a lazy weekend.  I'm looking forward to coffee,  Dukes of Hazzard and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Midoriya

I got paid today!  Despite being exhausted and tired the entire day, I learned something new at work and also helped out my team.  It's just a reminder to myself that even when I'm not 100% I'm still pretty sharp.  Attitude is latitude, and can change everything!  Now I'm ready to enjoy the weekend and am just chilling out in TBT Smash friendlies.


----------



## Drawdler

I realised how much octopuses actually fit my aesthetic! Love. Found some really suck art of them with abstract coloring, cool composition, brushwork, etc. And with real pictures of them? Look how their tentacles twist and wind like tree branches, it can be pretty mysterious feeling or fun. Camouflage is fun too.

I found a list of octopus pet names (although I wouldn’t condone keeping one as a pet... that seems even wirse than a pet Raven and those make a lot more sense) and “Wiggleton” was pretty funny. More importantly “Waldo” was on the list and I love what an on-point reference that is XD


----------



## Beanz

got a new poster and a blathers amiibo. also excited for my new computer keyboard which is supposed to arrive on monday, i was debating on buying it or not because it was expensive but luckily i found one that was almost half the price on ebay and i ordered it a few days ago. it’s used but i don’t mind.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night. He's been hanging out on my back porch a lot lately.
- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I had a decent day at work, not too hectic.
- I was able to take two breaks and walk during both of them.
- I finished the book I was reading and it was really good.
- I wrote some more new material for my novel and I'm very happy with how it turned out.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, in the backyard again this evening.
- I'm looking forward to relaxing this weekend.


----------



## Dim

Was on edge earlier but I’m feeling a lot better


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m happy that my two days off were extremely stress-free. 
⟡ I’m happy I had time to play video games.
⟡ I’m happy I can see my favorite dog, Keagan, tomorrow night.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Another post, another day where I destroyed people's notifications haha.

The weather was nice today.
I went to the grocery store to get a few things.
I went on a walk after for some exercise. It feels good plus I even walked through an area where I used to go to school as a very young child.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did another engine swap on a different car. I installed an engine from a *Mazda 787B* into a *Mazda RX-7 FD*, which is a car that I have seen a couple of times irl. It boggles my mind how an engine from a race car can be put into a regular road car and it's hilarious at the same time. Very easy to spin out if you're not careful with the throttle, but is more manageable compared to the engine-swapped Beetle I mentioned a while back. When driving in first-person view, I noticed the tachometer in the RX-7 was maxing out at 9k rpm since its original engine redlines somewhere at 8k rpm. This is because the engine from the 787B can rev *over 9000* up to 10k rpm! Did I mention it sounds very nice? I will say though, that it's _extremely_ loud if you were to hear one in person.
I made progress in my art project today. This piece is another one of those things that challenged my skills again. Upon finishing it, I couldn't believe it turned out well!  It's getting harder and harder by the day waiting to reveal it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I had some lemon-flavored water
- I had some apricots
- I swam in the pool again today
- I made a quick simple drawing 
- I saw a ruby-throated humming bird! 
- I made some more progress on my nook miles achievements 
- Drift and Chadder gave me their framed photos today


----------



## TalviSyreni

Even though the UK is in the grips of a crappy heatwave, it's nice to see the nights drawing in again. I noticed on Friday night that the street-lamps came on at 9.30pm for the first time since early May, it's a sign that Autumn is on it's way.


----------



## moonbyu

moonbyu said:


> i applied for a job the other day and it seems really really cool, so here's to hoping that i hear back from them soon!



good news y'all! I GOT AN INTERVIEW ON MONDAYYYY! YAY!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person cheered me up today. She didn’t get weird about me being a bit touchy today which I’m thankful for. I appreciate her so much.
⟡ She’s actually leaving next week for a month due to a family issue (nothing serious) and with very limited cell service. We’ll talk when we can, though. We are planning on hanging out with our dogs when she comes back. She keeps me grounded, but I should be fine. 


Spoiler: …I should be fine. ♡








⟡ I have a three day weekend next week, and they happen to be the three best days to have off. Management is trying to split the hours, so one person isn’t getting all of the hours. I’d like the money, though.
⟡ I’m going to see Keagan after work tonight, and I’m also picking up a few of those mango drinks I fell in love with. They sell them at my grandma’s local gas station.


----------



## themysterybidder

Just had a lovely time visiting @Aria Nook Violet's island.  Thank you for being so pleasant and patient with me as it was my first proper island tour and visitor!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

themysterybidder said:


> Just had a lovely time visiting @Aria Nook Violet's island.  Thank you for being so pleasant and patient with me as it was my first proper island tour and visitor!


Thank you for the same! I'm glad you enjoyed. Today I'm happy I got to spend some time in game with you. I haven't visited another person island since 2020 so this was a great experience but I sure am rusty. Glad I finally got to the meet great Buck!


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because:

- Went to the local market and picked up some goodies (salad, protein bites, coffee, bread, fruit)

- Was able to take a much-needed nap

- Finished grocery shopping for the week

- Cleaned and re-organized all my cabinets and shelves 

- A friend reached out to show me pictures from Japan Fest in NYC

- Got some matcha milk tea (my favorite)

- Loved my fit and felt good wearing it


----------



## Dim

New Senses Fail album is another banger!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some really good sleep last night and I got to sleep in this morning.
- I helped my husband clean up part of our basement for him to use as a work-out space. It's nice to actually see the floor again down there and we'll be able to take a bunch of cardboard boxes to be recycled.
- I saw a cute squirrel at about head height in a tree this afternoon. It froze until my dog started trying to get to it.
- I'm watching my dog's muzzle twitch right now while he's sleeping. It's adorable.
- I'm excited about starting a new book tonight.
- I'm off work tomorrow and get to sleep in again.


----------



## Midoriya

In lieu of a list again today, I thought this time I'd share pictures of the three kitties I'm taking care of.  I hath dubbed them Strength, Stealth, and Speed (just kidding, the gray one is Lulu, the orange one is Pippi, and the tortoise-shell/brown one is Maybellene.  Although I've posted about them before).  All three of them make me very happy!  



Spoiler: kitty pictures


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Had a really great day with my spouse


----------



## Merielle

Didn't post yesterday, but it was still a pretty good day! c:
☾ I played some ACNH, and collected almost all the spring bamboo DIYs! Julia also decided to move away (I like her, but she's not a dreamie), aaaand Dobie decided to give me his Sheep Costume.  Never took him for a wolf in sheep's clothing, but here we are.
☾ My family and I caught up with some Minecraft Youtubers we watch!
☾ The neighbor's cat took a nice long nap on our porch.  It was adorable, although my torbie kitty was none too happy about it. ^^;

And today:
☾ I watched a couple episodes of Fairy Tail with my family, and we're finally getting into the Tartaros arc!!  Having to keep my mouth shut though because I'm the only one here who finished the manga ahahaha
☾ We watched a couple Minecraft videos later too!
☾ Bought a few songs on iTunes!
☾ I started my next New Game+ in Style Savvy: Styling Star and also played a few minutes of DQIV!  Didn't progress the story really, just wanted to get some decent equipment for everybody before moving on.
☾ Went villager hunting today in ACNH and got Peanut! I've missed having a Peppy villager on my island... although I don't know how to feel about her calling me "slacker".  I also got the last spring bamboo DIY I needed, and now I just need the Shamrock Wand DIY and I'll be done with everything I wanted to do in March! If only it weren't being so elusive. ;u;


----------



## Sophie23

I got some awesome Pokemon in game and by trading with @Venti - thank you so much! 

I play Pokemon Sword if you was wondering what game


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I saw several of the neighborhood dogs while I was walking my dog.
- My husband's friend came over and my dog is finally warming up to him. He licked him and lay next to him on the couch, but still barked when he got up. At least it's progress.
- I had a delicious salad for lunch.
- We had tacos for dinner.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

☆ Today I visited my PoPo!! We had an amazing time and she cooked again for us!! We had: Scallion Chinese Pancakes, Cha Sui Baos, Bok Choy, and Rice!
☆ I played more Stardew Valley and now I am SOOO CLOSE TO FINISHING THE COMMUNITY CENTER. I thought I completed it this morning but I realized I was missing a single item... the Truffle for the bulletin board so once I buy a pig I will have a FINISHED COMMUNITY CENTER! (Also today I finally got some Wool from one of my bunny rabbits so I finished the Pantry! Now I have 100+ strawberries in the Greenhouse!!!)
☆ I played New Leaf and surprisingly I was able to get the Arapaima that Toby wanted!! He was very thankful! I also got a perfect apple from my huge storage of perfect fruits so Greta got more than just the Apple she asked for ♥
☆ I spoke to my Nanna today on the phone and she is doing amazing!!! She gave me an idea and I was really happy about it! We made this angel food cake recipe a LONG time ago and she reminded me of it! Its only two ingredients: Angel Food Cake Mix & 20 ounces of Crushed Pineapple and its SO good, especially with whipped cream! I normally make complex things but sometimes its truly the simple recipes that are the best   (Just look up two ingredient pineapple angel food cake and you can find the recipe easily!)
☆ Today was a Sunday so a new episode of a series I am watching came out! It was really good just ended to fast lol
☆ On the way to my PoPo's house I finally got to ride in my Mothers new car! It was soo fun because it felt really cozy and the window was so big so I got to see so much! I listened to alot of Miku music on the way with my headphones so it was a great drive, lots of puffy white clouds in the sky!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Technically today—missing only the shamrock wand DIY for March was really bothering me, so I wound up staying up until 2am last night to get it.  Honestly, worth not having to fret over it today.
☾ I played ACNH some more today too!  I caught another fish for my Museum and I've started working on collecting the cherry blossom DIYs.
☾ My parents and I watched the latest episode of One Piece, and started our rewatch of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood as well!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m somehow in a decent place with my crush right now? I gave her my number after she brought it up in conversation. She said she’d send me her number on Snapchat, which I’ve been talking to her on. 

I also spent the whole morning with my favorite person, and for most of the time, I couldn’t stop thinking about my crush. This was very eye opening to me.
_Favorite Person ≠ Crush / Romantic Interest_

This isn’t always the case, but it can be true. I think people are quick to assume that you have feelings for the favorite person, but it’s completely platonic for me. This was eye opening for me, like I said, because I guess this was the moment I realized where my heart actually was.

And when we snap, she occasionally sends pictures of her face with words written in the snap, so yes, it’s nice to see her face. It’s nice she feels comfortable enough to do that. Last night, she referred to me as one of her best friends (and worriedly asked if I considered her a best friend), so we’re getting there. She acts so weird and fidgety around me, but I’m here for it. 

But the thing is… _she also has BPD._ I guess that’s how she understands me so well? I still remember telling her because she asked if I had a crush on my favorite person, and she said “no worries, I understand. I have it too.” 🫢

On a separate note, I picked up some Mango drinks which I mentioned last night. In addition to the Mango, I picked up the Hibiscus flavor. I was curious to try it. It’s actually not bad, but I definitely prefer Mango.



Spoiler: Hibiscus


----------



## BrokenSanity

I am happy today I finally got my electronics cleaned!
I got the dust vacuumed out of my switch ventilation fan and it did fix my fan and heating problem like I suspected it would! The fan no longer becomes unreasonably loud even if I've only been playing for like 15 minutes and it's a lot cooler to play now that the dust obscuring the airway has been removed
I got my laptop cleaned too, I'm so happy I finally got the screen cleaned like it's brand new and all the grim is gone now so I can see everything crystal clear
I also got the dust from my laptop's ventilation fan vacuumed too, unfortunately vacuuming the dust doesn't seem to entirely quiet the noise from the fan like my switch did but at least it does lower the volume of the noise now.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I ordered a custom plush of Marlo, cranky hamster, a few months ago to join with my custom plush Jay, jock bird, (a plush I ordered 1 year ago) since I love the two characters so much. I checked the status of the delivery and it has arrived in my country so it should get to my address pretty soon. The funny thing is Jay's birthday is on the 17th of July and while Marlo plush won't arrive on a Sunday it will either arrive on the 15th or 18th of July and it makes me happy that in a way Marlo arrives right on time to celebrate Jay's birthday. It's cute coincidence since I ordered the plush way back in May. On my island they are best buds and even in real life the magic comes through. I will post later to update on the situation.


The update is here! The Marlo plush has arrived and has finally joined in with the Jay plush I ordered last year. Marlo's plush arrived today 18th of July a day after Jay's birthday so the magic is real!  
They are finally together and I couldn't be happier. I commissioned different people for these so I'm happily surprised they fit in well together. 

​
I will give credit to the people who I commissioned as they both did a wonderful job. Both were ordered on the etsy website. Jay was made by SoftPlushtoysStudio and Marlo was made by CustomPlushGifts.

Now I wanna share what made me extra happy about this. So while I visited the etsy site to give my review I had to check through my orders and as I read them I noticed something really interesting.
Let's start with the recent order of the Marlo plush. It arrived today, 18th of July, one day after Jay's birthday (17th of July), as you can see in the picture below. "Entrega prevista" means date of arrival/delivery to my address basically. The site is in portuguese because I'm portuguese sorry about that.




Now! Let's talk about the other plush I ordered back in 2021, the Jay plush. Guess what guys!  That's right! Jay's plush date of arrival was on 25th of June and when is Marlo's birthday?! That's right! It's on the 26th of June. I know it's not on the exact day but man it's just one day before. It is still is a very funny and curious coincidence. The magic is real!!!  I'm both happy and creeped out at the same time.


----------



## tessa grace

I started my youtube channel and posted my first video! I'm really nervous but a lot of my friends are very good at supporting me and my music


----------



## Mairmalade

- Started a new job today. The company, its people, and the onboarding process are all fantastic

- Ate some yummy chocolate-infused snacks 

- Got out for a couple of nice walks 

- My Kirby smoothie (which is a vanilla protein powder, ice, milk, strawberries, and one banana mix)


----------



## allainah

Just commissioned talented amemome for a drawing and I'm already v happy and excited :~)


----------



## Midoriya

- I had a productive day at work and got a lot done.  May be hearing some exciting news there soon!

- My partner and the kitties have been sweet to me.

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight for the first time in awhile and the entire gang will be there!

- I had a very realistic dream, and it's cool because it took a dream to wake me up back to reality for once.  That I've only gotten this far because of everyone that's supported me thus far!


----------



## Autumn247

I have the money to pay off what I owe my college bookstore, which means I can register for the fall semester that starts August 29th. 
My financial aid was processed/approved for the fall semester 
Spent some time with a friend today
Had chocolate peanut butter ice cream and some pizza
Got The Witcher 3 game soundtrack, it's amazing 
Took a walk
It rained today, so was a very relaxing day


----------



## WhiteLily210

I found a cicada shell!
I'm glad the little guy came out of it!

I'm not kidding I found a real life cicada shell. It looks just like the ones in-game and looks so cool!

[ATTACH]448193[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH]448194[/ATTACH]


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer, the bat, again last night.
- I started reading a new book.
- I slept pretty well last night.
- I had an easy day of work today.
- I saw a bunny race across my neighbor's yard.
- My dog has been extra cute trying to get belly rubs today.
- I wrote some more new material for my novel and I keep coming up with ideas for new scenes that I love. I know I'm going to need to cut at least half of my material when I start to do serious editing, but I love all of these ideas. I might have to split this into two books because I know I'm tackling a lot of heavy subject matter.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It’s the last day of this disgusting heatwave that the UK is currently experiencing. Also where I live the cooler air will be coming later today which I can’t wait to feel.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found ten more cherry blossom DIYs in ACNH today!!  I'm seriously thrilled with my luck, and I'm only missing two now—although this time I'm definitely _not_ staying up until 2am to try and get them. 
☾ Some of the merch I ordered last week arrived!  I'm really happy with it. 
☾ We went through a lot more old stuff today too!  Hopefully we'll be able to donate another load tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## BrokenSanity

*Yesterday July 18th*
- I went to Target and I got a brand new screen protector for my switch since the old one got some noticeable cracks in the bottom right corner
and now I got the cracks removed and also this dust bubble under then screen protector in the middle of the screen gone so I can see everything clearly now
and I only found a million packs of Sanrios amiibo cards so we went to another Target to see if they had series 1-4 packs and luckily I at least managed to find x1 Series 1 pack and x1 Series 3 pack! I will open my two amiibo card packs on the day my Wii U comes for extra excitement that day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wow it's been a few days since I posted in here lol, this will cover the last 2-3 days:

★ I recently decided to start working with polymer clay! I've always had an interest in modeling, whether my clay or on a 3D software like Blender, and after thinking about which one I would rather delve into more I decided on polymer clay because it would be cool to hold my creations in my hand! Over the span of yesterday and today I got pretty much all the tools I need to start doing clay crafts, and even a nifty box to put everything into, so I'm pretty excited about this!! I'm also giving myself permission to mess up bc I've never really worked with clay and I'm sure it won't look v good at first lol.
★ yesterday I went to DG because a few days ago they had some aloe plants for sale, and when I went last night there weren't any there. but by some stroke of luck, while randomly browsing around the store, I found a single aloe plant sitting in an inconspicuous spot, so ofc I snatched it up! I've been wanting an aloe plant for a while, and even more so since my poor amaryllis died, and now I finally have one!
★ I'm on a iced-tea-that's-slightly-sweetened kick rn, I need to start making my own but lately I've just been buying big a** cups of half unsweet tea from McDonald's. sometimes even those are too sweet tho, I honestly couldn't imagine drinking straight up McD's sweet tea. prob send me into diabetic shock 
★ A few days ago I confessed to my friend whom I met through FB Dating that I liked him, and unfortunately he has really low self esteem so he was trying to tell me that he would scare me off or that he wasn't good enough to be liked, let alone loved. his past relationships have been really bad. so understandably he wants to stay friends for now so we can get to know each other. but I really enjoy his company and talking to him, plus he's been messaging me every day since and talking abt things he likes and whatnot. so I hope it works out  
★ I should be getting new RAM chips for my computer to bump the available memory from 4GB to 16GB, hoping that I can go back to editing my yt videos once that happens!
★ I found a beanie buddy moose at goodwill today and I love him sm lol
★ got to do some work with the symphony today, just a lot of bg stuff. I really enjoy helping out and I know they appreciate my help too


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another easy day at work. I could get used to this.
- I've scheduled some vacation time in August during the TBT Fair.
- I'm really just feeling very chill today.
- My dog is cute and snuggly.
- My husband is a sweetie.
- I finished writing some more new material for my novel and came up with yet another new scene that will work perfectly as the catalyst for the main character's final moment of realization before the climax.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got the last two cherry blossom DIYs I needed in ACNH, and I've started work on collecting everything for Bunny Day! 
☾ I'm also making good progress in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  There's a slight random element to when the story events occur, and since I keep replaying up to a certain point, it's been fun trying to figure out what the various event triggers/requirements are.  Also I definitely haven't been experimenting to see what sorts of fashion crimes the game will let you get away with what do you mean.
☾ We didn't get to donate anything today, but I was able to go through a lot more old stuff that we should be able to give away tomorrow! It feels good to let these old things go.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ It was slow at work today and a customer introduced us to her cute dachshund named “Low Rider.” His ears were bigger than his head and he was the cutest little thing!
⟡ I have a three day weekend. I’m scheduled off on Saturday. I’m lowkey happy about it, just because I’d much rather work on Sunday this week.
⟡ Unfortunately, my favorite person and crush are _both_ leaving starting Sunday for a whole month. Thankfully, I am in contact with both of them which makes me happy. I won’t go crazy. ._.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Getting ready to have guests over our house here in two days, my best friend is coming into town and the DM to our D&D sessions is also going to be visiting so a lot of fun is going to happen, plus I have three days off work next week to enjoy all the company as well so overall, I'm getting excited just thinking on all the fun we're gonna have!


----------



## TheDuke55

@WhiteLily210 Those things were all over where I lived last year. I couldn't take one step without stepping on one of their crunchy hides. If only they were that easy to find in the game. Nice find, that one is in good condition.

My harvest of onions from my garden. Took a lot out of me just to harvest and peel them yesterday lol...


@LadyDestani That's awesome about your writing materials! I haven't done it in some time, but writing can be a lot of fun and a great way to be creative.


----------



## hakutaku

- I haven't used this site for a while because my laptop broke!  But you guys don't know how happy I am that the UK heatwave is finally over. It got to 35 celsius in my area yesterday...Luckily it's a nice 19 celsius today, and not forecast to get much higher than that for the next week or so


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS I HAVE NO CLUE HOW I FORGOT TO TALK ABT THIS YESTERDAY BUT OMG

so yesterday morning I was leaving to go to my internship and I found a female stag beetle on our front porch! (_lucanus capreolus_ according to @/Sgt.Groove) I really like big beetles like stags and rhino beetles (I have Animal Crossing to thank for that!) so I was very excited to see her, but I'm also terrified of flying bugs so I was too scared to touch her.
when I got home like 4-5 hours later she was miraculously still on the porch, so I put my hand down and after rejecting a few times she actually climbed onto my hand and I was like  it was so great!! I've never held a bug like this before and I was getting over my fear of flying bugs to hold her and omg! she was so gentle and super chill! I kinda knew that she wouldn't try to fly bc larger beetles like this only fly when they feel threatened/scared and I was trying to be gentle. she was just vibing the whole time. i don't know if I'll get to see her again but I did name her Angela 

it was such a crazy but awesome experience and now I want to hold even more big buggies! 


Spoiler: don't look if you're scared of bugs


----------



## Midoriya

- My day started off rough, but I gave my all at work again for the third day in a row and pushed myself to get more done, and I'm proud of myself for that.

- I've been winning defense battles in Aether Raids in Fire Emblem Heroes ever since I changed up my defense team, which has allowed me to climb to tier 18, and I show no signs of slowing down.

- I've been working on my team's artifacts and talents in Genshin Impact, and for the first time I can finally say that I'm close to having a complete team (consisting of Diluc, Yelan, Hu Tao, and Xingqui).  I've crowned some talents for the first time as well.  I'm also at 52,000 adventure exp towards AR 58, so the dream to become AR 60 is alive and well!



Spoiler: Genshin Impact talents















- Now that I'm off work for the day, I'm going to do some much needed self-care.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♥ I played WSR Basketball Pickup Game and beat the champion, Tommy (and his teammates, Eva and Tyrone)!  Pretty happy that I already beat my second champion! 


Spoiler: Pictures











♥ I somehow convinced my brother to play Wii Sports Resort. He had fun playing Basketball Pickup Game and he's already getting pretty good at it! 
♥ I finally got new colors for the cat-ears headband in Tomodachi Life!! I'm still missing the purple variant (which would look great on my look-alike Mii), but otherwise I'm pretty happy with the other colors I got! 
♥ My brother got a container of the Nesquick strawberry milk powder and it's super good (with the milk obviously). 
♥ My brother also bought me a bag of Skittles without me even asking him to. 
♥ I've been making a lot of art that I'm really happy about!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another calm, easy day of work, which I was really grateful for since I was tired and had a headache all day.
- I think I've found a good local company to work on our bathroom remodel. They have great reviews, I love their results, and they are very eco-conscious. I'm hoping to contact them soon.
- I was craving Doritos Locos Tacos all day and I got them for dinner.
- I also had a Strawberry My Mochi for dessert.
- Only two more days of work before the weekend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a while! The forums over the past few days have been pretty silent, so I haven't been on here as much. Keep in mind that whenever this happens, just be prepared to have your notifications with reactions whenever you post in this thread lol.


I reached 84% of my progress in the art project after rounding up the numbers. Am I dreaming right now?!?!
Got to play Gran Turismo 7 to do a couple of time trials. Later on, I went through a part of the game where I can look at the history of some brands. Pretty interesting to know some stuff about how they first started out (though I should fact-check just to be safe).
Watching a few videos of The Legend of Zelda randomizers. For those who don't know, the items are randomly scattered throughout the games they appear in. This means that you could find a Master Sword in a random chest, an empty bottle for defeating a boss, or a hammer for completing a minigame. While it does sound nice, it can work the other way around. It was so funny seeing the person playing the game pick up a ton of useless rupees going through a dungeon and not getting anything noteworthy in return after quite some time lol.
Despite being _very_ hot and humid today, I felt so happy while driving that I found myself singing to some of the songs on my playlist. The weather was sunny too.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We finally donated the stuff we looked through over the past couple days!  Here's hoping my old dinosaurs and Barbies find some good new homes. 
☾ I did some more prep for Bunny Day in ACNH!  I managed to get the party dress and hat (they're so pretty I feel like an egg-themed magical girl), and I think DIY collecting is going pretty well.  Sparro also sent me some genuine art in the mail!
☾ My parents and I caught up on fWhip's latest Empires SMP episode over dinner!  I love the goblin-themed build style he's using.
☾ I also played Style Savvy: Styling Star some this evening! ^^ Met a couple new customers too.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I finally got around to watching a few episodes of Spy X Family. I’ve been meaning to for a while now. It’s a pretty good anime, in my opinion.
⟡ I played a few online matchups on Madden 22 today and didn’t really encounter many trolls. I’ll likely play more   during my next few days off.
⟡ Work went pretty well today, aside from a small gross task at the beginning of my shift. Someone purposely(?) threw up in the sink. I can’t possibly see how it was an accident.
⟡ I received a very kind message and some bells from @/Mr_Keroppi this morning. It was a very nice thing to wake up to and brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm just in a fantastic mood today!!  Morning is off to a great start and I'm feeling like my positive, happy-go-lucky self.  Always great when you can have days like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got another box yesterday for my clay stuff, this one is big enough to fit my rolls of foil and wax paper (I'll use the smaller box for my plastic canvas stuff). but I couldn't get a plain box and the "best" one I could find said "bloom wildly" on the top, so I decorated it to my liking! 

I painted over the words, found a pic in my Super Mario coloring book to color and cut out, and I put it on there and laminated it with tape. it's not perfect but I really like this a lot more than how the box looked before lol





I plan on cutting out a little cloud thing that has the word "clay" written on it too, just haven't done it yet. but yeah Peach is lookin heckin cute over here  maybe my other box should have Daisy on it!


----------



## Autumn247

Had good appointments with my therapist and psychiatrist this week.  Although I'm very sad that my psychiatrist of 6 years is leaving. I will be seeing her one final time in September then I'll be seeing someone new
Went to my buildings arts and crafts event today, and painted a tshirt, this is what I did  It's messy but it was fun (in spoiler)



Spoiler











Took a walk today
Realized I can watch all seasons of the original Yugioh for free on Amazon with ads.  The ads aren't too annoying.  And I'm very happy that I can finally watch the whole series.  Netflix only has the 1st season
Got some poptarts


----------



## Franny

getting a head start on the weekend, my boyfriend and i are going to my sisters' house to catsit! she has two kittens i'm very excited to meet!


----------



## Stella-Io

MY PACKAGE FINALLY CAME after being delayed, I'm glad I ordered both the chicken plushies. I didn't know which one I wanted, so I just got both.

*The package was 2 stuffed animal chickens based off of Stardew Valley, the void chicken & blue chicken, my fav chickens.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I ran the vacuum in my room (which is also the living room) and my dad’s room. I also cleaned a bit in the kitchen. If anyone’s wondering, I’m staying with my dad for free basically to save money to move. I’m just buying my own food and I’m very thankful to have it this easy. 
⟡ My schedule for work was updated this week and I’m working for six days next week. It’ll likely be the same for the next month and I’m thankful for all of these hours. 
⟡ I watched through the first half of Spy X Family last night. I was really enjoying it. I’ll likely watch the rest of it over the next few days.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another calm, easy day at work.
- I got to wear my new sneakers that were delivered yesterday and they're pretty comfy. My old pair was falling apart.
- I worked a bit more on my novel. I only wrote a small paragraph but I'm extremely happy with it.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- I treated myself to a chocolate milkshake.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I'm only working for half a day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Poofesure uploaded a new video of him beating Matt and the final stage of Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown. He finally did it! The video was very enjoyable and I laughed a ton, definitely one of my favorites. 
-The puppies are so adorable, I went to go see them earlier and one of them did a spin when he saw me. It was so cute.  I also got to cuddle with one for a bit. 
-Played a bit of Wii Sports Resort today. I had a little, uhm, _mishap_ with the Wii Remote in Table Tennis Match. In other words, I almost broke it again.  But I played Swordplay Showdown to get the last stamp (which didn't end up happening again), and it was more enjoyable. 
-We had fish, shrimp, and potatoes for dinner. It was all made on the barbecue, too! It was very tasty. 
-The weather is really cool this evening, I might actually sleep better tonight. 
-I'm re-watching some of Poofesure's Wii Party/Wii Party U videos right now and laughing at his misfortune.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally started working on my first polymer clay craft tonight, I have to work tomorrow so I need to go to bed but I have the armature pretty much done and I'm pretty happy with my progress


----------



## Merielle

☾ I saw some cute new official artwork of a few of my faves!
☾ The other piece of merch I ordered last week arrived safely today!! ;v; I'm super happy to have it in my collection.
☾ Went through some more stuff and threw away some things that couldn't be donated, and got some reorganizing done in the process!
☾ I played Style Savvy: Styling Star a bit more this evening! I think I'm really close to the point I need to be in the story... again ahahah.  I'm still meeting new customers fairly regularly too.
☾ Also I keep forgetting to mention this one, but I've started rewatching a short little comfort series of mine before bed a few days ago, and so that's been a nice note to end my day on. *♡*


----------



## Midoriya

More things to be happy about!

- My partner is incredibly sweet.  

- I'm about to get paid soon, and reach another milestone in my savings.

- On that note, I've been keeping up with my credit card usage and paying it off ever so often after I've used some credit.  I'm going to go shopping for clothes and get a haircut this weekend, so it'll be fun to be able to use it for those things.  

- I'm about to get some much needed rest.


----------



## Franny

This


Spoiler: images


----------



## themysterybidder

Finally managed to get a Buck amiibo card!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie23

Got to play some Pokemon Sword yesterday and today


----------



## hakutaku

- Went shopping with my mum because it's my sister + my dad's birthdays this weekend (their birthdays are consecutive days), I'm really happy I bought both of their presents today so I don't have to stress about it anymore...we're having a party for them tomorrow, we got some party snacks and a big chocolate cake 

- I got a new notebook for the travel journal I'd been wanting to start! So today I wrote the first entry into it <3

- I'm super happy because all the working out I've been doing is paying off, my stomach is much more defined and I've got more muscle in my upper arms!  I only noticed this morning that I'm starting to get (subtle) abs

- I baked some anzac biscuits last night, the first thing I've baked in a long time! I'm happy I picked up that hobby again, I think I'd like to get into the habit of baking all my biscuits instead of buying them


----------



## Drawdler

This is so nerdy but Yoshida. Hirofumi Yoshida. The CSM fandom is coming in hot with fanart because part 2 and I’m here for it

He in particular is very cute and kind of a slate for whatever I want which is the kinda thing I need right now

I’m not elitist about newer fans or anything, heck, there are fans who got in a lot earlier than me (I got into it a couple months ago). But I’m happy one day I can look back and see how I was around for the start of this series and see all my memories attached to it


----------



## Midoriya

Today I learned that my time with the career job I love so much is most likely going to be extended, so today is a fantastic day!!!  I've put a ton of effort into it, and it has paid off.  Once this happens I will be set, because sometime next year I should start receiving money from the business I own half of, which means I won't have to go looking for another job!  It'll also enable me to easily rent an apartment on my own without the need for roommates.  I'm so happy I could cry.  Things are really looking up!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Accidentally(ish) made ice cream. I have a small Ninja blender and I didn't think it was strong enough to blend a bunch of frozen stuff. I was originally going to wait for everything to melt a bit, but lots of frozen berries, bananas, and yogurt later - we had ice cream!

- Went for a walk

- Got some cleaning done (laundry, floors, bathroom, kitchen counters)

- Had a nice heart-to-heart with my new fellow team members at work

- Neon White isn't the type of game I would play, but I'm going to have fun watching someone else play today!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m happy that there is an apartment company I found in my desired location. The most difficult part is going to be availability, but I am actually very flexible with that so I’m not too worried about that department. I looked at a few of their apartment complexes when I was in Vegas. I’m just happy it’s a thing because it’s exactly what I was looking for in terms of requirements and catering to my needs. It gives me hope.

This isn’t necessarily something that happened today, but I was just thinking about it and how there’s always something for everyone. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I FINALLY GOT THE 'UNTOUCHABLE' STAMP IN WII SPORTS RESORT SWORDPLAY SHOWDOWN! 

For context, the objective is to beat the final stage without getting hit once. I've been trying to get this stamp for a while and it finally happened. Tears have been shed, anger has been unleashed, Wii Remotes have been thrown... But I've finally reached one of my goals and I feel so relieved. In fact, I'm shaking like crazy right now after this whole ordeal.

I am finally done with Swordplay Showdown; I beat all 20 stages, got all 5 stamps, and got the max amount of experience points (2500). I'm very far from completing the entirety of Wii Sports Resort, but at least I can say that I've completed one mode 100%.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a calm morning at work. Nothing crazy came up.
- I got to log out at noon since I took the afternoon off.
- I had a really good session with my counselor.
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor and a nice massage.
- I got to see pictures of my massage therapist's cat. She's part Siamese and beautiful!
- I went to the pet store and saw a lady walk in with her pet rat on her shoulder. 
- I saw a chihuahua in the SUV beside me on my way home.
- I got some more writing done today.
- It's Friday! Looking forward to two days off!


----------



## Merielle

☾ One of my new t-shirts arrived today!  I'm happy that my wardrobe refresh is starting to come together.
☾ I'm now 0.9% of the way towards my goal in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  Which sounds absolutely _dreadful_, but it increases exponentially with each run.  Time to start New Game+ again next time!
☾ I got a major birthday present a few months in advance—a set of six(!!!) Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani drama CDs!!  I think all were pre-order or limited edition bonuses from Japan, and all six of them featured at least one of my faves, so I'm just so incredibly thrilled. ;v; Also yes I can only barely understand most of them but like. I just like hearing my faves talk lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I actually managed to mold AND bake AND paint this figurine all in the span of one evening and omg. guys!! I'm so excited about this!!!





















for being my first polymer clay craft _ever_ I would say this went very well!! I see where I made mistakes and I will do some research on how to prevent those mistakes in the future (most notably, I tried my best to smooth everything out but there are still some creases that are visible). the painting also is somewhat flat though I did try my best to add details where the gradients start/end. 
but I already love this little guy so much!! I've been wanting a silver fox figurine for a while and doing a google search yields no results of which I'm looking for, so I said heck, I'll just make my own. he's definitely gonna sit on my desk with my little fennec fox and my spongebob figurines 


now I just wonder what I should try to make next??? I'm thinking maybe one of my animal OCs? or perhaps one of my Animal Crossing characters??


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

I just got home from work and have begun my vacation! Won't be back to work till Thursday so it's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## BrokenSanity

(I'm able to log on and make some posts because I could catch a break from the problems going on for today at least so..)
Yesterday my Wii U came and I'm perfectly content playing my game I've been waiting for 3+ years to finally play
I also opened up my two amiibo card packages and out of the two with 12 cards in all 4 of those were new ones, the new four I got were: Opal, Truffles, Greta and Leonardo 
out of those four my favorite one I got was Opal. R.I.P still no dreamies from series 1 lol


----------



## oak

My rabbit ate his breakfast today! It was only a few slow bites but he is a survivor, he not gonna give up


----------



## Stella-Io

I saw one of my fav dogs at work today (besides the three that come every Saturday).

Idk what breed she is, she might be a mix, she kiiiinda looks like a lab but smaller and with a less blocky chunky head, more snout.

Anyway she is so frickin sweet! She wagged her cute little stub tail at me today when I greeted her, she gave me 'kisses' and for the first time she would put her head in my hand so I could pet her. When she first came here she was so shy but now she's so sweet and a little assertive with wanting attention lol. Also her 'kisses' are her just putting the side of her snout against my cheek, still, super cute! She is also so behaved, she never barks or makes a fuss for getting blown dry.


----------



## Jhine7

Just got back from our very nice week-long lake vacation in Canada, came back to some more wedding invites mailed back and our Steam Deck arrived!


----------



## LunaRover

I am happy that it rained a lot yesterday and made my garden happy! It also made my mid afternoon walk more fun and interesting (_definitely_ not muddy hehe)


----------



## Oblivia

I'm hopeful that I'm finally turning the corner after my surgery earlier this month. I can't wait to finally eat a real meal and do something other than lie around in bed, and it should be just a few more days until I'm able to resume some level of normalcy. Looking ahead.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I decided to try out Cycling in Wii Sports Resort today and it's really fun! I got 1st place on most of the 1-stage courses, I just have _Across the Bridge _and_ Into Maka Wuhu_ to do and I can move onto the 3-stage courses!  I also got to see some of my favorite Miis like Abby, Sakura, and Pierre. <3

-I played the Island Flyover mode of Air Sports (also in Wii Sports Resort) and I had tons of fun. I found some more iPoints and I'm only five away from getting them all! I absolutely love learning about and exploring Wuhu Island. 

-In AC:NL I caught three scorpions without getting stung, two arapaimas in a row, and a stringfish without even trying. I also caught some rainbow stags, giant stags, and a scarab beetle. Talk about lucky!


----------



## Midoriya

- I slept in.

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- When I went to go downstairs, Maybellene started rubbing against me and licking my hands.  For context, she's usually the feisty kitty out of the three and _never _does this to me, so it was very, very sweet. 

- I'm having fun playing the Golden Apple Archipelago event in Genshin Impact and just generally having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some decent sleep last night.
- I picked up a few things for me and my dog at the store today.
- I had a delicious salad for lunch.
- I got to watch episode 2 of Shadows House and I have another episode available for tomorrow.
- I had a pretty good today in general.
- I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I am happy for the following reasons:

My sister took me out to my favourite coffee shop for breakfast and had the best bagels
We went to cat show to look at all the cute furr babies  
Did some shopping for art supplies
Now found out one of my favourite bands released a new album 4 hours ago


----------



## Merielle

☾ Most of the other t-shirts I ordered arrived today! ^^ Just waiting on one more now.
☾ I started my next New Game+ in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and I think I made some pretty decent progress!  Was a pretty good day for gaming in general actually.
☾ I watched two more episodes of Fairy Tail this morning with my parents!  We also watched the latest episode of GeminiTay's Empires SMP series later on.
☾ Our torbie kitty was being especially cute today!


----------



## Autumn247

I slept pretty good
Got myself an Amazon Prime subscription
Going to do some shopping today  
Having a coffee with hazelnut creamer right now 
Excited for the upcoming week.  Going to spend time with a friend, spend time with my sister, and also planning on a few other outings and I'm volunteering on Wednesday 
Spent some time coloring last night, helped relax me
Have some cleaning to do today, not exactly looking forward to it but I know I'll feel a lot better once it's done.  It's not so bad once I get started.  It always feels good when my apartment is nice, clean and organized.  Makes me feel calmer
My kitties are little sweethearts


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I pet a cat today!!! on my walk!!! it was so very soft. I haven't pet a cat in like two years I think


----------



## Sophie23

I saw one of my friends in Town and I got new sunglasses 🕶


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ As stated before, my favorite person is leaving for a month, give or take, after today. I’ve been able to handle it well so far. I think the distance will be good for me, though. I put her way too in charge of my emotions and I need to think more for myself. #BPDIssues
⟡ I picked up some more of those mango drinks when I went to visit Keagan last night. I shared some chicken nuggets with him and took him for a short walk. 
⟡ My favorite manager is closing tonight at work and he has lots of cleaning for me to do. — Yes, I’m actually happy about this. I love cleaning. This was my work on the broiler a few weeks ago:


Spoiler: should’ve took a before pic








⟡ My grandma’s cat finally came out of hiding, who isn’t all too particularly fond of me, but I was able to snap this. He doesn’t seem particularly fond of Keagan in this picture either. He just has an attitude. The cat’s name is Bowser, if you’re curious. I’m happy to have this picture of them together, though.


Spoiler: poor Keagan looks scared


----------



## Bloodflowers

Girls’ Generation, my favourite kpop group that I’ve been following since almost the very beginning (I’m old ) is finally having a comeback for their 15th anniversary next month. (They are old too ) They recently gathered for a new variety show and it like they never left  but actually seeing them together on stage again after 5 years? My hearttttt  Girls’ Generation is everything to me and I don’t exaggerate when I say that they literally changed my life, I met my husband and moved to a new country because of my involvement in the fandom  I was feeling pretty awful today but now I can’t stop smiling


----------



## Mairmalade

*July 23:*

Usual Saturday routine that I love: went to the market for fresh bread, berries, sweets, and bubble tea
Caught up on some seasonal anime I'm enjoying
Talked to a friend I haven't chatted with in a while
Found a new watermelon flavor of soda water that's pretty tasty
*July 24:*

Went to a family BBQ
Woke up without an alarm
Spent some time with a golden retriever
Feeling happy that I no longer stress about going to work on Monday


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I have a new ideas for future polymer clay crafts, including making my very own spindel figurine! in case you're not aware, mr sponduli (aka the spindel) is the best enemy in all of super mario 64 and is highly underrated.
★ today in Pocket Camp they re-released the Star Signs Dress Collection and the dresses are so cute I couldn't resist getting one!! each one has a different color and I love poofy dresses with gradients so I had a hard time picking which one I should get! I got the Taurus dress bc the pink is lovely and that's my mom's star sign 





★ I officially start my new job tomorrow! I'll be working at a cat rescue/sanctuary three days a week, pay is $10/hr, I'm able to take frequent breaks, I get free drinks/snacks, and I get to hang out with kitties the whole time! there is one downside but it's not a big enough deal for me to not want to work there. I hope this goes well for me   
★ @/Shellzilla_515 has been updating me periodically on his art project progress, and he's also offered so many kind words and even neat drawings/car liveries he's made! it always brightens my day 
★ lately I've been playing an un-updated copy of New Leaf and I realize how much I actually missed being able to clip into the river and ocean and buildings with the net lol (I'm so sad that they removed that glitch in the WA update). I also appreciate that the campground isn't making a gaping hole in my cliffside. I'm planning on this being my sheep town which I've been wanting to make for quite a while!
★ I'm gonna try to get back into drawing regularly this week. I really want to finish the drawings I've started and I have even more ideas (one in particular being my player Daniel, pictured above, wearing all his best pocket camp outfits!) so hopefully I can keep up with that!
★ I have a TV show watch list now and there are so many I need to watch lol!! the list currently consists of My Hero Academia, Ouran HSHC, Sailor Moon, Saiki K., Dead End Paranormal Park, Owl House, and ofc the legendary Sonic Boom!


one last thing, I've been feeling better for the last few days than I have since my week-long full time job ended a month ago. I'm still dealing with excessive tiredness but I'm not feeling super depressed now. I hope it stays this way, I don't mind having off days but I don't want to deal with severe depression anymore. I just want to be me


----------



## Midoriya

- Despite feeling off earlier, I'm feeling much better now thanks to my partner.

- I didn't get to do everything I wanted to this weekend, but I _did _get the essential tasks completed, and that makes me happy.

- I've been working on my Genshin Impact character talents, and Diluc and Hu Tao are almost tripled crowned!   



Spoiler: Genshin Impact character talents


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nice, relaxing day at home.
- I got caught up on a few currently airing anime series.
- I had a really good salad for lunch.
- I had a delicious mushroom cheeseburger for dinner.
- I snuggled with my husband and my dog.
- I'm hoping for another calm, easy work week.


----------



## Franny

home after kitten-sitting all weekend. i love kittens but i cherish my sleep and its very hard to sleep with two rambunctious cats. ready for bed already.
came home to all my weekend spending being in the mail, woohoo. 
finished my lolita coordinate for my summer tea meetup this weekend, very exciting.
i drew something today that i wasnt upset with


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Venti said:


> Today I learned that my time with the career job I love so much is most likely going to be extended, so today is a fantastic day!!!  I've put a ton of effort into it, and it has paid off.  Once this happens I will be set, because sometime next year I should start receiving money from the business I own half of, which means I won't have to go looking for another job!  It'll also enable me to easily rent an apartment on my own without the need for roommates.  I'm so happy I could cry.  Things are really looking up!


Wow, Venti, that's very awesome to hear! I didn't even know you own half of a business, so double awesome! I don't know about you, but it kinda feels like seeing an anime character develop over time to better themselves except that it's real, _you're_ the one making it possible, and most of all, seeing this from a great friend like you!  That music you put in your post fits the mood pretty well I must say.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

This technically happened yesterday now that it's after midnight. It's also becoming a regular occurrence where I've reacted to people's posts in this thread in a huge wave lol.

This point is actually from a few days ago, but I dealt with some irl stuff and while things started out rocky, it turned out fine in the end. Phew!
Got a lot of things from the grocery store and it took some time to get them done.
I made more progress in my art project and have already started on another one. The sketching is done and will finish the rest tomorrow.
While working on my art project, I listened to a compilation of *relaxing Animal Crossing music with soft rain*. I didn't join the series until New Leaf in 2015, but I still found the soundtracks from older games to be relaxing and comforting (it's amusing how some of the hourly music are regular versions while the rain sound effects were still playing lol). Anyway, I felt nostalgia for hearing soundtracks from New Leaf and even from New Horizons despite being out for over two years now. WAIT, IT'S BEEN OVER TWO YEARS NOW?!?!
I played Gran Turismo 7 to mess around with another engine swap. With the *1965 MINI Cooper 'S'*, I swapped in an engine that came from a *2020 Honda Civic Type R FK8*. Ooh boy, the understeer is astronomical since it's front-wheel-drive and I had to be patient with the throttle if I didn't want to introduce myself to a wall. Out of curiosity, I tried doing a 1v1 race against the Honda with the exact same engine it had. The Cooper corners horribly but manages to leave the Civic behind on the straights despite the same power output lol. Eventually, I buffed the performance and installed a racing exhaust with anti-lag for the turbo. I don't know what sort of wizardry is going on, but I find it very hilarious that it consistently spits out blue flames whenever I lift off the gas at higher RPMs.



Spoiler: MINI Cooper S photos



Yes, I am fully aware that the livery is based on Mr. Bean's MINI Cooper (some people tried replicating it and thought it'd be nice to use one). It's not the exact same car as the one from the show, though.




I was going into a corner so quickly that it decided to almost flip over despite stiffening the suspension.




A little hard to see, but you can see the blue flames coming out from the exhaust at the bottom.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched the latest episode of One Piece this morning and it was seriously awesome!!  Loved the animation too.  My parents and I also continued our rewatch of FMAB!
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star and do some more Bunny Day prep in ACNH!  I should hopefully be able to finish up this event next time. ^^


----------



## Dim

Looks like I finally got some time off for next week, thank god.


----------



## Midoriya

Today is another fantastic day!  Just enjoying working and headed to martial arts tonight.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I picked up a bag of assorted hockey pucks for less than $5 at Goodwill. I didn’t get a chance to look at them closely, but I may be able to profit and enjoy some for myself. There may be some good pucks in here.


Spoiler: hockey pucks








⟡ My dad bought me some cookies from the bakery that I picked up. I chose a chocolate chip cookie sandwich and an orange cream cookie sandwich. They both look really good.


Spoiler: cookie sandwich








⟡ I also saw Keagan because it was on the way to the bakery. Keagan was being adorable as usual and I gave him a few treats. I got a picture of him, as well. I love his face in this one.



Spoiler: dog


----------



## TheDuke55

@Croconaw Those cookies look like they were really good! Hope you had some time today to take a break and enjoy them.

@xSuperMario64x Good luck with your new job today. Hopefully all went well. A rescue service for animals sounds like a rewarding place to work.

@Venti Good to hear that you're feeling better. I came across a post of yours yesterday where you were feeling unwell, so it's good to hear that your spirits have raised.

Every day, I'm slowly recovering more of my former self from covid. I still don't quite feel 100%, but I feel so much better than I did when I first caught it and even a few days ago. So that's good news for me to be happy about. Being sick sucks. And the post symptoms lingering is no fun, but they're slowly going away.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Met a new friend that shares my interests in games/anime. I find it difficult to make friends irl so I'm very happy about this!

- Ate some fresh strawberries

- Went for a nice lunchtime walk 

- Worked out a personal issue

- Had some time to play Rune Factory 5 & spectate some friends play another game I enjoy watching


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night.
- I had an easy day at work and completed everything I needed to do today.
- My husband surprised me with this T-Shirt today, not because of any special reason, just because he loves me. 




I love it! It is 100% me gushing over sharks!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see a couple pieces of new artwork of one of my favorite characters!! 
☾ I full-cleared Bunny Day in ACNH!  And I still have plenty of eggs of each type to spare.
☾ Due to a small grocery shopping mishap, we got an absolute _ton_ of apples.  I'm estimating around 150+ lol.  I love apples in a variety of dishes, so I'm honestly kind of excited about it—although we're definitely still going to be sharing some.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I woke up to find my parents are starting to get along again and even helping each other out I think this will mean I can get at least 1 or 2 weeks without toxic family problems and be able to start trying to repair my mental health again
I feel inspired and motivated that the entire household carpet got carpet-cleaned today it feels so refreshing walking on the new deep cleaned carpet
I completed my game today, almost caught myself shedding a tear of joy of being able to experience my favorite parts in person after all these years of waiting


----------



## hakutaku

- Found out one of my professors wants to use an essay of mine as a good example for next years students, which is nice!

- Ate some of my fav foods! Chicken + hummus + cheese wrap, ripe nectarine, a big bowl of porridge with lots of toppings, and a freshly baked pain au chocolat 

- Happy it's sunny today and not cloudy + raining like it has been for the past few days, but it's not hot outside either 

- Got my laptop back with instructions on how to (hopefully) get it fixed, so I'm hoping to find a good repair shop tomorrow


----------



## Mairmalade

- Ate roasted red pepper hummus with carrot sticks

- Ate a chocolate orange brownie

- Ate fresh cranberry bread with plain cream cheese

- Completed an exercise routine

Happy food day.


----------



## oak

- I got lots of groceries today and some starbucks as a treat
- My rabbit Theodore had a check up at the vet and the vet said he's healing nicely


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night.
- I had yet another easy day at work.
- I saw the cutest little bunny while walking my dog this afternoon.
- The weather was nice enough for most of the day. We did get a few thunderstorms, but never during the times I had to go out.
- I'm planning on going into the office tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow.
- I had time to do a little bit more writing today. Not much, but I'll take it.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I am getting a lot of hours at work for the next month and I’m excited for my paychecks to roll in.
⟡ I sold one of the hockey pucks on Ebay for $35. That assorted bag was a goldmine. I still have more pucks leftover, as well. It’s packaged up and ready for shipment, too. I’m headed to the post office tomorrow. 
⟡ I had a very delicious pie from work. It’s chocolate, peanut butter, and caramel. I had one before and may have posted a picture, but I wanted another one before they go out of season.


Spoiler: delicious pie


----------



## Merielle

☾ I had some fresh plums today!  It's been ages since I've had any, and these were really nice and sour ones too. ;v;
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little bit today as well!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Went to a car event that comes every Tuesday. Got to see a lot of old cars and some new ones(which I don't care much for) only there to see older cars. Too many Mustangs today and Corvettes, ignored all those. It was extra crowded today than usual.

Played more of ACHHD, still not bored of it but I've been less active on it because I'm lazy to play it even when I want to. Though the game is so me because I enjoy doing it irl like doing the decor and outside decor. I have a creative mind so i'll get creative in game.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2022



Merielle said:


> ☾ I had some fresh plums today!  It's been ages since I've had any, and these were really nice and sour ones too. ;v;
> ☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little bit today as well!


just gave me an idea! Going to rent that game right now! I keep forgetting that game is part of my wishlist. Games always looked fun and I do enjoy restyling my dolls so its exciting.


----------



## Sophie23

I got all the badges on Pokemon Sword yesterday. And we’re getting a new kitchen


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my favorite part abt waking up is having a 3lb kitten screaming at me and purring/kneading uncontrollably


----------



## Franny

instead of making an unhealthy decision and having spicy ramen (cries bcz i love it) i made a HEALTHY decision and got some chicken with steamed veggies and uhhh i forgot what else i ordered BUT it's less calories, has more vitamins and proteins, AND will probably fill me up better than spicy ramen!!!



EDIT: Nevermind my doordasher is the biggest jerk alive and cancelled my order so no boston market for me ))))))


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Here's a bit of happies from the last couple of days! 

This past weekend, my family and I went to the beach! We went to one further away than the local one just to try something new, and the place we went to proved to be super nice! We set up camp at the wide, wide park full of other families and plenty of *GREEN!  *The first thing I wanted to do in all my excitement was hit the waves!  But then I remembered I hadn't had breakfast so I was pretty hungry LOL so I waited for the barbecue to be done. Once in the water, I was a little worried I had forgotten how to swim because it's been 5 summers since I've gone swimming  but I took to the water like a duck!  Feeling confident again, I went off to the deep end (literally!) and it was as if the water and I were like Calyrex and Glastrier/Spectrier: As One

The wonderfully talented @Mr_Keroppi made me the cutest signature EVER!! It was so nice logging on and seeing such an amazing siggie looking back at me from my profile page! It's all the things Panda loves!  I cannot express just how happy it made me! Thanks again, froggie friend!! 

Got some self care done! I got my hair cut (it used to be so long it would reach past my back, but now it reaches just around my neck) took care of my nails, skin and rinsed with a special oral treatment as, sadly, I'm slowly and steadily losing another tooth  years of not taking better care of my teeth is starting to really show, but hey I'll still have 29 teeth remaining after this other one bites the dust one of these days hahaha!  I'm just grateful that when I smile, the missing tooth doesn't show.

I've been playing a ton of Doraemon: Story of Seasons on the Switch!  it's real slow at the beginning but once it hits summer the game really picks up! It's super fun and relaxing, yet very addicting! 

I got some drawing done while listening to my favorite music! That always puts me in a good mood~ 

Saving the best for last....... Today is my mother's birthday!!


----------



## Franny

I did this. I'm so tired but I did it. Inclines kill me but I'm actually kinda proud I got this far.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-The other day my dad let me beat the final two bosses of Zelda: BotW on his save file and it was fun. I also sat around to see the ending + credits, I absolutely loved hearing the music and seeing some clips from the cutscenes. I'M NOT CRYING, YOU ARE!  Some of the songs actually made me tear up or gave me goosebumps, I love the Zelda franchise to death and seeing the credits made me feel emotional, but in a good way!

-I'm having fun playing Wii Party right now. I also found a Zelda reference in the game and I am_ ecstatic_. 


Spoiler: Reference



The reference is the "It's dangerous to go alone!" line, which is a quote from the first Zelda game. 









-It's such a joy seeing the puppies because they're so fricking adorable, today Thunder was really playful and Daisy wanted cuddles. 

-Nick (my Wii Sports crush look-alike's in-game husband) and my look-alike Mii are gonna have a baby soon in Tomodachi Life!  Definitely makes up for the _stuff not happening_ in the past week.

-Looking forward to playing Wii Sports Resort later! The reason I still haven't done that yet is because I can't decide which sport to play.  Archery sounds good right about now . . .


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I got some more fillings done at the dentist's office today, for the first time since like 2019. my top far left teeth were particularly bad (specifically #12, 14, and 15, the ones they worked on) and I have a lot of pain in that part of my mouth bc the numbing wore off super quickly for some reason, but I can rest easy now knowing that those nasty cavities are gone. I still have some more cavities to be filled but I'm gonna wait at least 3 weeks before I go in again to get those done.
(also in case anyone is wondering why I have so many cavities, my mom's side of the family is known for having bad tooth enamel and she, her brother, and her dad all had to have dentures pretty early. I'm doing my best to try to avoid that, I don't want to have to get all my teeth pulled by the time I'm in my 30s.)
★ idk what made me think of it but yesterday I remembered that I've been wanting a cassette player that actually works (all the ones I have either don't work at all, they eat tapes, or the sound quality is abysmal) so after looking at cheaply made cassette players on Amazon and Walmart I realized I should just buy an older one that isn't a piece of junk. so I found a cassette player/recorder on ebay for about $25 including shipping and I got it! it'll be here probably next week sometime. I'm honestly really excited because I have lots of cassettes I haven't been able to listen to, plus I would like to record some of my own cassettes!
★ also something very exciting! I mentioned on here a few months ago that I really wanted the Lego Super Mario expansion set called "Whomp's Lava Trouble" and since it's retired I would have to get it online. well since I now have a job and I got paid yesterday I bought one NIB for about $18 including shipping! now I just need to get a lego Mario or Luigi lol but yeah now I will finally have my very own mr whompo I'm so hypeeee
★ my drawing is coming along nicely 
★ tomorrow I plan on recording a new yt video (finally lol) and I'm also gonna start my summer secret santa art project  I was hoping to do this stuff today but my teeth are bothering me too much
★ just learned that the youth organization which I've been involved with for the last 13 years has just recently made a change so that graduated members (aka girls who are old enough to be considered adults within the organization) who now identify as trans/masc can retain their membership and continue to attend meetings and be a part of the organization. that makes me incredibly happy and I feel very validated. I love working with that organization so I'm very happy to hear that they're moving forward 
★ got on Wild World for first time in about a month and even though pretty much all my flowers wilted (rip blue pansy) I was very happy to find a Jacob's Ladder in my town! which is funny because every time I talked to Pelly she kept telling me my town wasn't perfect, but here we are! now I just need to pull all the weeds and replace the flowers and then maintain that for two weeks!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Nice weather

- I got to see the sunlight peeking through my blinds early in the morning (the morning light in my bedroom is very peaceful). Normally, I'm not up early enough for this because it rises at 6 a.m.

- Enjoyed a fancy chia seed pudding

- Heard a promising professional opinion on my visa process 

- I continue to be happy about this roasted red pepper hummus. I was worried I wasn't going to eat the 4lbs of carrots I have, but after two days with this, the carrots have vanished and are not wasted


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I finally finished my drawing for the summer art exchange I was taking part in on the forum.
⟡ I went to see Keagan this morning and I heard him barking from hundreds of feet away. 
⟡ Keagan’s face in this picture made me smile. Ignore the background, that’s my grandma’s bedroom, lol. 
This was way too cute not to share.



Spoiler: the cuteness


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, nibbling on grass in my front yard this morning.
- The weather wasn't too bad today. Really humid, but not excessively hot and the rain we got didn't last long.
- I was able to take a walk outside on my morning break at work.
- I got a bit of writing done during my lunch break.
- I had a nice session with my massage therapist.
- I took care of a few errands after work.
- Two more days left in the work week.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm just happy that I've been sleeping well recently and had a fantastic day today!  I've been thinking about various things and am feeling myself slowly but surely return to my normal self.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

*July 25, 2022*

I went for a walk since it wasn’t too hot outside and it wasn’t humid. On top of that, there was a nice cool breeze to go along with it. I went quite far to different places that I ended up walking for two hours! My legs and feet were getting tired near the end, though lol.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I’ve already seen this car, but I thought it would be worth mentioning again. I was pleasantly surprised to see a *Volkswagen Karmann Ghia* again in a neighborhood considering it’s pretty obscure. Unlike the first time spotting it, this car is a coupe variant!
I got some progress done on my art project.
I went on an evening car stroll with my dad and sister. We had a good time and while my dad drove at the beginning, I took the wheel on the way back home after stopping for a short break. Also got the opportunity to listen to some relaxing music in the process which fits the night theme, especially when there were fewer cars on the road.



Spoiler: One of the soundtracks I listened to



Korok Forest (Night) from The Legend of Zelda - Breath of the Wild








*July 26, 2022*

I made more progress in my art project! I initially didn't feel too happy with how it turned out, but after looking at it for a good while, it's actually pretty great. Maybe I'm just being too hard on myself and should be glad that I even managed to muster up a decent result at all! 
Played Gran Turismo 7 and one of the races I did really went down to the wire. I was catching up to my opponent who was leading the whole race and had to overtake them at the final corner on the final lap. It was at this point that my fuel was just about to run out. If I hadn’t shortshifted and done other fuel-saving measures, the win would’ve slipped out of my hands. It was that close!

*July 27, 2022*

I dropped off my mother at work and I saw cobra chickens (Canadian geese) again after not seeing them for a few weeks!
I went for a walk with my sister.
After finishing a couple of errands, my dad, sister, and I went to this aquarium store to check out different kinds of fish. I recognized a few such as the angelfish, koi, surgeonfish, clownfish, guppy, and a betta fish. There was even a small shark in one of those gigantic tanks... But fishes weren’t the only living things at the store. There were also some cute rabbits, guinea pigs, turtles, a couple of chinchillas, and a bunch of birbs!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I literally gasped when I saw this car as I waited at an intersection. It’s a *Toyota Supra Mk4* that was coming in the other direction! It’s another one of those cars that’s taken me a long time to spot for the first time and what can I say, it made me really happy. Finally, I can now commence the “Is that a supra?!” meme as I’ve been waiting for that day to come which is today lol. Funnily enough, I saw the *Toyota GR Supra* later on in the day, but you heard of this car already. Really appreciate how it bears some similarities in design like its predecessor. 



Spoiler: The meme I'm talking about



The guy spraying his glasses and then wiping them got me laughing so hard. 








I made more progress in my art project and finished a piece. Another one is underway and I’ll finish the remaining parts of it tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We're getting some more work done with sorting through things to give away or get rid of!  I've also been able to help out by shredding some old documents; hoping to make some more progress on that tomorrow, but we'll see since we're going to be busy getting ready to see my grandparents on Friday.
☾ I played Style Savvy: Styling Star again today, and I'm making steady progress on this current run!  (Also @Mr_Persona, I hope you're enjoying it! ^^)
☾ I've gotten in some good workouts in the past couple of days!  They've been really fun and have given me some good opportunities to listen to some music.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was told today by my manager that she’s thinking of giving me weekends off, and having me work 10:00 AM to 8:00 PM four days a week. I’ll know within two weeks because someone is leaving. 
⟡ I’m really happy about getting those kinds of hours, but I’m going to have to visit my favorite person once a week, because I won’t see her at all working those hours. Luckily, we do talk outside of work. 
⟡ I’m able to pick up some Axe body spray after work tonight. I waited until running out completely, which wasn’t wise, but I’m happy to get some either way. 
⟡ I finished watching the first season of Spy x Family this morning. I’m really looking forward to the second and final season. I was really intrigued by it, even as someone not as into anime as most.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

✦ Yesterday I played Wii Party with my brother and it was super fun!! I'm glad we're finally getting along now. 
✦ Poofesure uploaded a video about Nintendo Switch Sports, I can't wait to watch it! 
✦ had some leftover pizza for lunch. 
✦ Nick and my look-alike Mii had their baby today in Tomodachi Life! It's a girl and I decided to name her Taylor. 


Spoiler: Screenshot <3








✦ I'm listening to Wii Party OSTs right now, and I'm getting some songs I really like. Some examples are the Spin-Off theme, the Tippy Traverse theme, and the Board Game Island (Volcano) theme. 
✦ Nintendo made an announcement for Wave 2 of the Booster Course Pass for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe! It showed retro tracks from previous Mario Kart games, and they're bringing back Kalamari Desert from N64, Waluigi Pinball from DS, and Mushroom Gorge from Wii!! It's gonna release on the 4th of August, I can't wait to try out the new tracks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> *Feel free to skip this point.* I’ve already seen this car, but I thought it would be worth mentioning again. I was pleasantly surprised to see a *Volkswagen Karmann Ghia* again in a neighborhood considering it’s pretty obscure. Unlike the first time spotting it, this car is a coupe variant!


omg I love karmann ghias!! I only ever see them when I go to the annual VW car show in August but I really like them! oddly enough I still don't have a toy version of a karmann ghia, I def need to get one.


I'm happy bc in about an hour I'll be leaving to go to a park event that the local LGBT group is holding, we're gonna be working on art stuff and I'm bringing all my polymer clay supplies so it should be fun 
I also started my next drawing idea and it's going well so far!


----------



## Soigne

I paid my car off today & found out that I got a scholarship for the fall semester!


----------



## TheDuke55

Soon I will be on vacation and I am probably somewhere around 80-85% myself from when I had covid. I've already recovered from it, but it's taken a while physically for me to feel like my normal self.

Also on New Horizon, I finished part of my island. Took a while, but I'm pleased with the results. It's a post apocalyptic arcade town called Arcadia. It's kind of based on a point of interest from a post-apocalyptic story I've drawn and written about.


----------



## Midoriya

Today was another fantastic day!  Work is going well and I've been having fun with Genshin Impact.  I also made a list of healthy foods I can start ordering as well.

Ayyy, post #13,000!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog was sick yesterday but he slept through the night and seemed better this morning. He did have another episode this afternoon so I left the office to work from home where I could keep an eye on him. He hasn't had any issues since then. I was even able to feed him a light dinner and so far it's stayed down. I'm hoping he's finally got it out of his system.
- Considering how stressed I was about my dog today, I'm still happy with the amount of work I got done. I even managed to prepare some documentation for a meeting I'm hosting tomorrow. I was afraid I was going to be working on it right before the meeting.
- I took a brisk walk during my morning break.
- I got a little bit of writing done for my novel. It was only one tiny paragraph, but I thought I wasn't going to be able to write anything with the way my day was going.
- Tomorrow is Friday, then it's the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some more old documents shredded, and helped wrap presents for our trip to see my grandparents!  I think I'm steadily improving at the latter, although my wrapping work is still a little rough around the edges—sometimes literally. 
☾ I managed to work in a little time for gaming today! ^^
☾ Also got to listen to some music while I was doing my workout this evening!  I'm also noticing that I'm able to exercise for a good chunk longer now before getting tired, so I'm happy about that too—even though my legs hurt lol


----------



## BrokenSanity

A few things
- I figured out I actually have till the end of August for my break which is nice because I thought I was running out of time to catch up on things
- I stocked up on lots of bells and materials for me to start re-decorating my island again
- I'm excited for the donation truck to come (well in about two weeks...) because I have a big bag of things I'm waiting to give away so I can start re-organizing my "room" again


----------



## Drawdler

You ever like an artist or song or album already, but you come back to them or find something new from them at the right time?

Metanoia. I already liked MGMT but this song has been sort of a lifeline for my philosophical side since yesterday.

Everything in my life could do with some shift of status quo, revelations, healthier drama, so on. Metanoia captures a lot of that and more. More I can’t go over. And the overall aesthetic of the song.

The art they used in the YouTube upload isn’t even the cover for the single itself but the piñata looks like a hippo to me which is an eerie coincidence since that lying “friend” who left me with trauma really loved hippos. It’s a fascinating cover that says something about masking yourself only to be hit by whatever and trying to keep it up anyway.

It’s interesting that lately I’ve been so staved of philosophy, this song just wraps back to Jungian philosophy and has instrumental interludes for me to interpret, ala the prog rock music that festered in my brain and gave me greater philosophical inclinations in the first place.

All the genres it draws from remind me of how things are made up by a multitude of experiences and happenstance, fits the idea of metanoia itself, restructuring which only truly happens when those things have built upon another and settled and truly been learned. There are other lyrics about distractions and loneliness in there.

I don’t care about some grand universal meaning of life of society. I just want to be able to solve these things for myself. Understanding things in life creates connection through experience and that experience and those stories are what I enjoy looking back on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got another youtube video uploaded after a month. I found out that I needed to convert my videos to .MP4 before editing so the video editor didn't poop out. so now I can go back to recording and uploading videos, might not be on a consistent basis but I'll try to upload often 

also even thought upgrading the RAM ended up not making much of a difference (bc the video editor was still overloading the CPU) I now have 20GB of RAM and my computer sure does load quite a bit faster than it used to lol


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping today.  They gave out free full sized chocolate bars and a pack of sunflower butter to anyone checking out, I wasn't expecting it so it was a nice surprise
Took a nap today, felt like I really needed it 
Got a lot of healthy food at the grocery store
Reading a good book called Think Like a Monk by Jay Shetty 
I got my cats another tub of Temptations treats and also a new catnip toy which they really like
I always wake up in the morning to one of my cats snuggling next to me and trying to wake me up to give them their breakfast, it's really adorable every single time


----------



## WhiteLily210

I saw a hummingbird looking at me through the window.
Didn't think I'd ever get to see one again in real life!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Booted up Tomodachi Life this morning and was met with a neat surprise: All of the shops have new items! This is pretty rare, considering that there's usually one or two shops that have nothing new that day. I was especially excited when I saw the Haramaki and Judo Uniform in the clothing shop. 


Spoiler






 




♡ Tried out Bowling on Wii Sports Resort and made quite a bit of progress in one session, I got 3/5 stamps and got to PRO status!  I also saw some of my favorite Miis at the bowling alley, specifically Sakura and Abby! <3


Spoiler








♡ While I was still playing Wii Sports Resort, I decided to play Island Flyover and got the last 5 iPoints!! That doesn't mean I'm done with this mode because I still have to get the stamps, but overall I'm really happy about this achievement!! 


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

This week has been absolutely fantastic!

- I've been getting great rest.  

- My partner has been sweet to me.  

- I got paid today and reached another milestone in my savings.   

- My work has let me know they want to keep me permanently.  Just waiting for final confirmation.   

- I've been working hard all week and growing my skills.   

- I'm still so happy I got one of the Yellow Cake collectibles from the restock yesterday.  Definitely a highlight of my week.   

- I had a tasty lunch today that I ordered since I'm low on food right now.   

- I plan on getting a haircut tomorrow finally.   

- I FINALLY tripled crowned a character for the first time in Genshin Impact, Diluc!  I'm so happy that I made it to this point.  All my efforts into building him finally paid off.   



Spoiler: Diluc triple crown and character stats















Now I can truly set my heart ablaze.   






- Finally, today is a special day.... IT'S THE RELEASE OF XENOBLADE CHRONICLES 3!!  I can't WAIT to play this game (still need to finish the latter half of XC2)!  I'm ready to explore and hack and slash my way to victory in the thrilling conclusion of the Xenoblade saga!






Let's keep going like this guys!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog is feeling better! Yay! I started him off with a small breakfast, but by this evening I gave him a full dinner plus his usual extra treats and he still seems to be doing fine.
- I saw the cutest squirrel today. It was young and small, doing lots of dramatic jumps and twists around the yard. It grabbed up a nut that was as big as its head and tried to jump onto a low hanging branch, but it missed. It was like those videos of kittens missing their jumps. It was fine, though, and made it on the second attempt.
- I had to conduct a training session for work today and I'm always nervous about these things, but I think it went really well. There was a lot of participation and questions from the group and they seemed to find it very helpful. That can go on my yearly review as an accomplishment.
- I went grocery shopping today and got more salad supplies for the weekend. I also found some chocolate chip cookie brownies that look delicious. I can't wait to try them.
- It's Friday and I should get to relax and sleep in this weekend.
- Only one more week until the TBT Fair!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

This is stuff from today, yesterday, and the day before!!
☆ The day before yesterday we went clothes shopping! Its so nice to be able to go outside and in stores again after out whole two year covid thing. I got some amazing clothes! I got three full outfits of shoes, pants, and shirts!! I am really happy with the new stuff!!
☆ Yesterday we went out to eat for the first time in 2 years for my brother since it was his last day of work since School is starting. The place had the BEST SALAD EVER but the Alfredo was... well it was still ABSOLUTELY really good because it tastes like my Mothers but I was expecting a bit more for a $20 plate of food.....
☆ I figured out how to make instrumentals on my computer so now I have some of my favorite songs instrumentals that were never uploaded!
☆ I finished coloring a picture for my new binder as I am going to school and I made a cover to put in the front slot! Here is the coloring page of it since I don't have time to scan the colored version rn!
☆ I was happy because my mother finally went through all the packages as she does every once in a while and.... My Wii Fit U stuff was there! I am going to play it soon!!!
☆ I played Hey! Pikmin some more and completed a few more levels 100%!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I picked up two of these drinks. They are pretty much extinct now because the store never has them in stock, but I found them at a convenience store. I purchased the last two. 


Spoiler: drinks








⟡ My shoes are finally here. There was an issue when I bought the pair on Ebay. The seller never shipped them and I was issued a refund. I purchased this pair from a sporting goods store. I just like the all black aesthetic. 


Spoiler: shoes








⟡ I was paid from work last night, and received a deposit for a sale from Ebay, as well. It was more than I expected.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> finally got another youtube video uploaded after a month. I found out that I needed to convert my videos to .MP4 before editing so the video editor didn't poop out. so now I can go back to recording and uploading videos, might not be on a consistent basis but I'll try to upload often
> 
> also even thought upgrading the RAM ended up not making much of a difference (bc the video editor was still overloading the CPU) I now have 20GB of RAM and my computer sure does load quite a bit faster than it used to lol


I had a notification that you uploaded a video today! I watched the entire thing and got some laughs out of it. You've done a 'great' job as a mayor making the city a livable place to live in lol. I'll stay tuned for the next video of yours whenever it comes out. 


Venti said:


> This week has been absolutely fantastic!
> 
> - I've been getting great rest.
> 
> - My partner has been sweet to me.
> 
> - I got paid today and reached another milestone in my savings.
> 
> - My work has let me know they want to keep me permanently.  Just waiting for final confirmation.
> 
> - I've been working hard all week and growing my skills.
> 
> - I'm still so happy I got one of the Yellow Cake collectibles from the restock yesterday.  Definitely a highlight of my week.
> 
> - I had a tasty lunch today that I ordered since I'm low on food right now.
> 
> - I plan on getting a haircut tomorrow finally.
> 
> - I FINALLY tripled crowned a character for the first time in Genshin Impact, Diluc!  I'm so happy that I made it to this point.  All my efforts into building him finally paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diluc triple crown and character stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can truly set my heart ablaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Finally, today is a special day.... IT'S THE RELEASE OF XENOBLADE CHRONICLES 3!!  I can't WAIT to play this game (still need to finish the latter half of XC2)!  I'm ready to explore and hack and slash my way to victory in the thrilling conclusion of the Xenoblade saga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep going like this guys!


Wow, that's a lot of happy stuff, Venti! Very awesome to hear that. Also, those videos you posted over at the Send memes thread still had me chuckling. That part where someone ordered the entire menu from McDonalds and the whole crew scrambled into the kitchen... I needed to breathe after all of that laughing. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With that done, here are a few happy things for today!

Making more progress in my art project. It seems like I won't be able to finish it before the TBT Fair starts, but that's okay since I'm getting so close now. My goal is to finish it in late August before September rolls around.
Watching @/xSuperMario64x's newest video on his Youtube channel. 
Played Gran Turismo 7 and did some time trials and a couple of races. With the new update that came out recently, there is a new scapes location where you can take pictures of your cars in a small toy town! Usually, the scapes locations feature real places around the world, so when I heard that you can place cars alongside other diecast models and miniature buildings (basically shrunk down to a smaller size!), I didn't believe it at first. Anyway, I had a _lot_ of fun placing them and felt like a kid just doing so. Some were taken yesterday while others were taken today. I'll put the photos in a spoiler for those who want to check it out!



Spoiler: Photo dump!



I'll list some cars used for each photo. Underlined names indicate that I have seen that said car (or similar in appearance) during my walks and drives!

From left to right:

*2006 Ferrari F430*
*1999 Honda S2000*
*1997 Toyota Supra RZ* This is the same car I saw the other day!




From farthest to nearest:

*1968 **Fiat 500 F* Bruh, nearly four months later and Kirby is still there.
*1962 Volkswagen Sambabus Type 2*
*2014 Alfa Romeo 4C*




The only car featured here is the *2016 BAC Mono.* You may have noticed that Sterling is on the front hood holding up a sign. If you're curious what it says, it's "Haha BAC Mono go vroom" lol. Also, if that giant hamburger was edible and tasty, I'd taken a huge bite out of it already.




From left to right:

*1954 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Coupe*
*Dodge SRT Tomahawk X* I'm fully aware this livery looks a lot like Spongebob lol. Someone made it a few months back. Also, this car itself is fictional.
*2009 Ferrari 458 Italia*



From farthest to nearest:

*1991 Suzuki Cappuccino (EA11R)*
*2003 Audi TT Coupe 3.2 Quattro*
*2019 Porsche Taycan Turbo S* AKA what I'd like to call the spaceship because of its 'engine' nose.




From left to right:

*2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro*
*1966 Volkswagen 1200*
*2015 Mercedes-AMG GT S*
It is also possible to put my driver avatar in some of the locations! This means that my avatar has basically been shrunk down to miniature size. Am I playing Gran Turismo 7 or The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap?




From top to bottom:

*2010 McLaren MP4-12C*
*1989 Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX Twin Turbo 2seater*
*1972 Alpine A110*




From left to right:

*1983 Volkswagen Golf I GTI*
*1991 Mazda 787B*
*1945 Jeep Willys MB*




From top to bottom:

*1999 Nissan GT-R GT500* (better known as the *Nissan PENNZOIL Nismo GT-R*)
*1997 Toyota Supra GT500* (better known as the *Toyota Castrol TOM'S SUPRA*)
*1996 Suzuki V6 Escudo Pikes Peak Special*
These three cars featured in the photo remind me of Gran Turismo 3. 



From top to bottom:

*2015 Ford Mustang GT*
*2016 Renault R.S. 01*
*2011 Toyota Aqua S* (or the Toyota Prius C outside of Japan) I actually saw this car earlier today when picking up my mother from work, and in the same colour too.




From top to bottom:

*2002 Daihatsu Copen*
*1970 Plymouth Superbird*
*2002 Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A (FD)*




Yeah, you can tell I had a lot of fun taking pictures in this small toy town lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Been playing Style Savvy Fashion Forward all day. Right now I'm working on my first fashion show! Never knew this kind of game can be addicting and I just started it today at 3 pm, well its 12 am now so I guess i should say yesterday. Also earlier I've noticed that my character(Ashley) in the game reminded me of someone which turned out to be a persona character. 



Spoiler: Pic of my character n comparison 









Naoto


I'm serious tho I didn't try to make her look like Naoto, I just put an outfit together. I think its also funny that I happen to give Ashley sunglasses like how in Persona 4 the characters wear glasses in the other world. Guess Persona is secretly always on my mind without knowing. What's next, make my character's hair blue? haha Because that is what I had in mind but maybe not anymore. Well that was my day
Also want to add in that I my boutique shop music is preppy that reminded me of Persona music which is why I chose it and that was before I changed my character to this I guess Naoto look.


----------



## Franny

I have a Lolita meet up tomorrow, but it's kinda far away and I'm carpooling with someone. So, her and I are going to spend the day together today and then have a slumber party, then we're going to the meetup bright and early. I'm not sure what we're doing today! She's taking me somewhere I've never been so I'm very excited!


----------



## Autumn247

I forgot about this but I have a picture of one of my cats (Mustachio) from a few days ago, she was trying to make me feel better when I was crying and very upset, she laid on me and purred and put her paw on my leg



Spoiler










Have had a very relaxing morning so far, listening to music, drinking coffee, and spending time with my kitties 
Feeling good today, motivated to get some cleaning done so I'm going to spend a few hours doing that


----------



## Sophie23

Went for a nice long walk
Went to the supermarket and bought bread and Slimming World dinners ( Lasagna and Cottage pie )
Our new kitchen is looking good  ( it’s not done yet but you can see a difference already)


----------



## hakutaku

- The supermarket was finally stocking some of my fav carrot cake, so my mum picked one up for me as a nice surprise

- Generally just having a good weekend


----------



## Midoriya

I had a super relaxing morning.  My partner was sweet to me this morning, and I had a tasty breakfast that my mom used to get me a lot when she was still alive: a sausage, egg, cheese toaster from Sonic.  Perfect way to start my Saturday.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Got some cute little yarn decorations (picture below)

- Went out to lunch with my mom to a cool vegetarian/vegan restaurant 

- Found a new store to shop for some items I buy often (great deals!)

- Spent some time with friends


----------



## -Lumi-

I have a lot of things to be happy about and thankful for lately. My new job has been going really well - my coworkers are all lovely, the atmosphere is warm and welcoming, and it's close to my home. This job is also letting me save money again which I couldn't do with my last job as it was part time and I simply didn't make enough. 

In much more exciting news (at least in my opinion) my girlfriend  is coming to visit at the end of August and ugh. I feel like my heart is going to burst. I'm so excited to see her and I'm so thankful my work has the last two weeks of
August off so that everything was able to click into place. 

Also @deana sent me a picture of a cloud yesterday and it was the sweetest thing


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person told me her mom’s surgery went well. She had a cyst on her foot removed. She’s just staying with her mom until her mom is fully recovered. I need her to come back. ._.
⟡ Her mom lives on a farm with very little service. She didn’t have a signal, but she drove to a gas station so we could battle and talk. She told me before she left that she loves me and she’d message me as soon as she can. The fact she’s literally driving out of her way to reassure me every few days, though. ♡
⟡ A few smaller things: Work went extremely well tonight and there weren’t too many rushes. I restocked on those mango drinks that I love. I also picked up some sour gummy lifesavers that I’m hooked on.

It’s just an all-around good day in general.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Saturday and I got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was pretty nice today, not quite so hot but still warm and sunny.
- My dog is completely back to his normal self again.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this afternoon.
- I got to watch the latest episode of Shadows House.
- I got a chocolate milkshake for dessert this evening.
- I'm feeling pretty good physically and mentally today.
- I still have tomorrow off to relax and sleep in.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Had the whole house to myself all day. Finally, inner peace. 

♡ Watched some YouTube while eating popcorn. 

♡ Took a shower earlier and I feel refreshed. 

♡ Decided to give the "Air Cottage 2" OST from Wii Sports Resort a listen and I really like the theme, I've been listening to it all day. 

♡ I was reading one of my fics I wrote a while ago, and it was actually pretty good?? While it was heavily on the mature side, the fact that I was able to convey exactly what I had in mind amazes me. 

♡ Played quite a bit of Wii Sports Resort today. At first I wasn't really sure what sport to do, so I just played a bit of Swordplay Showdown, which was obviously fun. I ultimately decided on Table Tennis - Both modes, actually. I started with Return Challenge and I got two stamps, specifically 200-pointer (getting 200 points or more) and Recycler (hitting 30 soda cans in one game)!
I moved onto Match, and while I didn't make as much progress as the other mode, I'm just glad I finally beat Hiromasa and can move onto other opponents. XD I'm also very close to getting to Lucia, the Table Tennis champion! My current opponent is Greg, which I thought was pretty funny 'cause he's the host for Return Challenge. XD


----------



## LadyDestani

And now I'm happy about the gorgeous new backdrops and my Enchanted Forest aesthetic for the TBT Fair!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

kinda a poop day today but I did buy Minecraft for the switch so I can play online w my friends. also the super mario texture pack is really awesome


----------



## Merielle

Was too exhausted after our trip to post yesterday, so this'll cover today and yesterday!
☾ I'm always apprehensive about visiting my grandparents because my grandfather is pretty homophobic/transphobic, but this visit wasn't so bad—for starters, my grandma "accidentally" bought some reusable pride flag bags, ehehe.
☾ I also got to see my grandparents' cat again!  He deems me worthy enough to look at him and entertain him with toys, but I am most certainly not allowed to touch him, how very dare I.


Spoiler: obligatory void boy pic








☾ I got some jasmine tea and it's super good. ;v;
☾ Had fun decorating one my clear file storage folder a little bit after I got home!

Today:
☾ We watched a couple episodes of Fairy Tail this morning!
☾ Aside from a little bit of tidying/sorting through things, I just kind of spent most of the day chilling out with some Youtube and gaming, and it was really nice!  Yesterday was super busy and I think the recharge time was just what I needed.
☾ The backdrops for the Fair are so nice and magical!!  I'm going to wait a bit to choose mine, but it's already so cool seeing them around the forum.


----------



## skarmoury

Had a good work out yesterday! Today I skipped because my body was sore, but I’ll be working out tomorrow for sure.
Achieved a major ranking goal in one of my games today! And I made a new friend! A lot of my hard work the past week has finally paid off today. Eagerly waiting for the ranking prizes to be distributed.
Had a simple take-out dinner with my parents! We’ve been eating out a lot last week, but it’s a different kind of peace when you’re in the comfort of your own home. Trying to enjoy as much of the time as I can here before I go back to the city.
Idk. It’s just been a lovely 24 hours despite it not sounding much.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- Bonus day off from work tomorrow.
- Work has been fun and challenging!
- Launching my personal blog tomorrow! So excited to share some knowledge with the world and showcase @jadetine's wonderful artwork.


----------



## Autumn247

I got a lot of cleaning done over the weekend, proud of myself because I have a hard time motivating myself to do it a lot  
Spent some quality time with my kitties today, sat on the floor and played with them, petted them, and brushed them a bit 
Did some drawing last night, helped with my anxiety and I'm glad I started getting back into it again 
Slept in today which was nice!
Got some new collectibles from @LittleMissPanda  One is one of my favorite AC villagers Mint, and one is a Shamrock,  I love them!
Have the rest of the day to do whatever I want because I got everything I needed to get done finished
Mustachio (my tuxedo cat)  took a nap on me while I watched some Yugioh 
It's going to be a busy week but I'm looking forward to it.  I'm going to be talking to someone in charge of volunteers at a place I want to start volunteering at to see if I can get a position there and figure out days/hours that work for me
Getting some new decor for my apartment this coming week so I'm excited about that!
Played some ACNH last night
Overall it's been a great weekend and I feel a lot better than I was earlier in the week


----------



## Midoriya

I've had a SUPER relaxing Sunday while still getting things done, and... guess what!  I triple crowned a second character in Genshin Impact, Hu Tao!  So now Diluc and Hu Tao will be my main DPS characters in this game going forward.  



Spoiler: triple crowned Hu Tao and Diluc


----------



## NovariusHaze

Finished moving into my new apartment and I can finally relax.


----------



## hakutaku

A fun day for me in the sports I watch, Merc got a double podium in F1 and England won the 2022 Euros!  

Happy the weather has been sunny today too after a week of non-stop rain,,


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m finally getting back into the swing of things and being myself and doing what I love. I’ve also been working real hard on my new island in AC:NH. The island map I chose was absolutely perfect for what I wanted to do and the terraforming is officially done with for now. Now it’s mostly slowing down a bit and working on getting furniture unlocked and gathering more recipes for my island so I can start decorating and filling in the empty spaces on it. So, I’m doing pretty good.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I love seeing all the enchanting backdrops around the forum!
- After feeling a bit mentally wiped out this past week, I started feeling better today and my writing mood is gradually returning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

hakutaku said:


> A fun day for me in the sports I watch, Merc got a double podium in F1 and England won the 2022 Euros!


Nice, I got to watch the Formula 1 race in Hungary as well! I chuckled a little bit when Daniel Ricciardo said something over the radio after overtaking two Alpines in a couple of corners lol.
--------------------------------------

I'll be honest, today was pretty meh for me and I hope tomorrow will be much better for me, so I'm glad you guys had a great day today. Regardless, I still found a few things that lifted up my spirits a bit.

I really like the enchantment backdrops for the TBT Fair this year! The phosphorescent friends are one of my favourites at the moment. The one looking at my profile picture is probably wondering why Blue and Poliwag are wearing winter clothes in the middle of summer lol.
Miraculously, the 2022 Formula 1 Hungarian Grand Prix got televised, so I got to watch the whole thing! There were some great battles here and there to keep the race exciting. It's amazing how Max Verstappen won from 10th place despite spinning out at one point. In other news, I'm not surprised that Ferrari has _yet again_ made horrible strategy calls lol. Even back when I really started watching F1 in 2018, they already made some decisions that made no sense and basically threw away good results. There's a reason why Ferrari hasn't won a championship since 2007. This is definitely one of them.
Speaking of Ferrari, I played a little bit of Gran Turismo 7 to let off some steam. I drove a *2014 Ferrari FXX K* in time trials and basically threw it into walls (in which I find the grinding noises oddly satisfying) and constantly yeeting its engine to the redline. This is one of the very few cars that I actually _dislike._ I had to drive this car in one of those driving missions once and it left a very bad first impression on me. Through the corners in 2nd gear, it loves to spin out even though I only applied 1/4 of the throttle. Shift into 3rd gear and I get huge amounts of understeer. While the accuracy of the handling compared to real life is debatable, it doesn't change the fact of how horrible it is. Anyway, the FXX K is a nice car to use as a punching bag of some sort and not for driving. Next time, I might squish it into a wall with a pickup truck lol. While this point sounds weird and more of a guilty pleasure of mine, I wouldn't do this to other cars like the *Honda S2000* I keep mentioning around here. Now that car along with many others is fun to drive. Not an uncontrollable 1000+ horsepower of a so-called Ferrari that can't fully utilize its capabilities.
I didn't make any progress in my art project, but there's a good reason for that. A couple of pieces I'm going to do in the coming days are challenging my skills to the point I needed to look up some tutorials if I wanted to get a good shot at it. In the end, I picked up some pointers and started practicing some techniques before diving right in. I really want to make my art project the best it can be within my current skills, and I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.
It's another one of those long posts despite not feeling too good mentally, but yeah. I'm looking forward to tomorrow with a fresh start and seeing more posts from you all.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched the latest episode of One Piece this morning and another episode of FMAB with my family!  We also saw LDShadowLady's latest Empires SMP episode, and it was really fun as usual. 
☾ I added a few more new desktop wallpapers to my rotation!
☾ I finally got to sit down and play a little more DQIV today too!  I'm making some steady progress in Chapter 2.
☾ I also just chilled out with some Youtube videos for a little while. ^^


----------



## Franny

late. really busy this weekend


saturday, my friend and i hung out. we went to a local mall and walked for sincerely 3 hours with minimum breaks, my legs are sore and my thighs are chaffed but it was ridiculously fun. did you know balenciaga is selling a hoodie that just has the PS5 logo on it for $950??? crazy rich people :,)
right after the mall, we went to the conveyor belt sushi place near me. we were sat in an amazing spot so we were right at the start of the belt, meaning first dibs for the stuff i wanted. got some delicious albacore tuna otoro, yellowfin tuna toro, sockeye salmon and yellowtail!



Spoiler: soosh!!!
















yesterday, i went to a tea & flower picking event with that same friend and my local lolita comm. we had a super great time, tons of tea and cute lil pastries. i am sad that they ignores everyones allergies though- i asked no coconut on my french toast but they made it en masse with the coconut baked in. however, unlimited tea is a big plus. AND, we got to pick some BEAUTIFUL flowers!



Spoiler: tea time! and selfie

















overall, great weekend. lots of fun memories. super duper tired and have to skip on the gym for a lil bit but it was worth. i walked for THREE HOURS DANG IT I DESERVE SOME REST~


----------



## NovariusHaze

Getting my internet installed. Gonna have high speed internet. Whoo!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I made a ton of progress in WSR Swordplay Duel!  I got all of the stamps and I beat the champion, Matt!!! It took quite a bit of time and dedication, but I was able to do it and I'm really happy about this! I still have to defeat Matt in Speed Slice (another mode in Swordplay), but this is a huge step - I beat Matt in 2 out of 3 Swordplay modes! 


Spoiler: Epic Images











Another thing that made me happy today is that I've been re-watching Poofesure's Wii Sports videos recently, they're my favorite types of videos on his entire channel and it was great watching them again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I briefly forgot about my Secret Santa project (as in, I totally didn't even realize that the due date was so soon rip) but I managed to get it started and finished in one day! I'm also really happy with the result so it was all good!
★ I've spent the last few days watching Spongebob and it's been such a fun time. hopefully I can start watching the shows on my watchlist tomorrow!
★ my cassette player came in the mail today! I did have to tinker with it for a while bc the sound kept fading in and out, and I had to take it apart to fine tune the speed control, but now it seems to work just fine. I'm gonna keep testing it over the next few days to make it sure it continues to work fine. in the meantime I might try to get some more cassettes 
★ my job has been going well lately! I've officially been there for a week and I'm really enjoying it! I also love the feeling of finally having some financial security and spending money that I don't feel guilty spending bc I earned it 
★ OH I almost forgot to mention (somehow) but I also got my Lego Super Mario expansion set today! I don't even have a starter pack but the little whomp figurine inside was enough to justify buying this alone 
★ going to my internship tomorrow and while I'm there (in that city) I'm gonna stop at the thrift store, the game store, and the record store!
★ since I don't have to work tomorrow and I don't have to be at my internship til 11am I'll actually be able to sleep in tomorrow so that will be nice


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply again last night.
- I made it through a busy day at work.
- The weather was fairly nice today. It only rained in the afternoon while I was busy working.
- I had some jalapeno poppers for dinner and they were delicious.
- Only four more days of work and then I'm off for a whole week!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw someone wearing a shirt this morning that said “Axel is my homeboy” and it was the elephant villager. It made me happy to see someone wearing an Animal Crossing shirt.
⟡ I have the day off tomorrow because I switched my shift with somebody on Thursday — doing him a favor. Let’s just say I would _much_ rather work on Thursday, so I’m really happy about this.
⟡ I’m happy about having some time to play Madden 22 online, and that I have the new version pre-ordered. I’m excited for the new franchise features. 

Also, my favorite person surprised me with this drawing she did for me: 


Spoiler: I love it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I am very glad that today was a much better day compared to yesterday. Let's. Freaking. Go.


*Feel free to skip this point.* I can't believe I forgot to mention this from yesterday, but I spotted an *Alfa Romeo 147 GTA* after seeing the *rear view* of it, and in the colour blue for good measure! One of the first things that came to mind is whether this car appeared in the Gran Turismo series. To my pleasant surprise, it actually does! And this is the first hatchback (I think) that I've seen from the Alfa Romeo brand.
I had a tasty lunch from Jollibee where I ate a chicken sandwich and spaghetti. I was really savouring the food since it's been a little while.
I got to play Gran Turismo 7 for a little bit. I may or may not have rammed into the Ferrari I mentioned in my previous post numerous times using a Toyota Tundra TRD Pro. That pickup truck absolutely obliterates cars in its path, especially the lighter ones lol.
I have finally made some progress in my art project again! This one definitely finished my day on a positive note and I'm very happy with that.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Forgot to mention this yesterday, but I did manage to collect all of the ACNH NSO icon elements for July! I'm still aiming for a complete set. 
☾ Watched SmallishBeans' latest Empires SMP episode with my family this evening!


----------



## Autumn247

I went to walmart today and somehow managed to carry a case of cat food, 2 big containers of litter and a few other things back on the bus.  It was so heavy and one of the handles on my reusable grocery bag broke but I was able to do it, I'm glad I'm stocked up on stuff for the cats for awhile.  Also, there was a really nice lady, we almost hit eachother's carts and I said I'm sorry, she was smiling and was really nice about it, said it was okay and I said thank you and smiled and moved on, anyway it was nice because she was smiling and it's nice to see people and in a good/friendly mood.  And when I went to get on the bus to go home I had a lot of really heavy bags with me and a guy let me go ahead of him, and he was very kind too.  So yeah it was nice, a nice contrast to the ride there where a lady was cursing out another lady for simply asking a question
I paid for a subscription to a meditation app.  I used to meditate an hour a day and it really helped my anxiety so I'm hoping to get back into it.  It will take time to get back to that amount though because my focus is bad from over a year of not meditating at all. So I'm looking forward to using it
Overall it's been a pretty good day.  Tomorrow I have an appointment and also a phone call to see about getting a volunteer position.  Really nervous but excited too. 


	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2022



LadyDestani said:


> Today I'm happy because:
> 
> - I slept pretty deeply again last night.
> - I made it through a busy day at work.
> - The weather was fairly nice today. It only rained in the afternoon while I was busy working.
> - I had some jalapeno poppers for dinner and they were delicious.
> - Only four more days of work and then I'm off for a whole week!



Jalapeno poppers are the best!  I've been eating a lot of them lately, I keep stocking up on them whenever I go to a store that has the ones I like, they're so good lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m sooo excited for the Pokémon news tomorrow. I’m subscribed to the Pokémon channel on YouTube, so I’ll be able to watch it. Plus, it will be at 6am, so by the time I get up, I can instantly watch the video. Boo yeah! xD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Had a yummy breakfast of bagels and tea. 

♡ We let the puppies out of their pen for a bit so they can run around, it was really fun playing with them and petting them. 

♡ My grandma made us some baked goods, specifically muffins and zucchini bread! 

♡ Been re-watching Poofesure's Wii Sports videos and enjoying them, right now I'm watching his video wii sports raging and funny moments - bowling. This is also where one of his characters, dudydude, originated from! 

♡ @/Mr_Persona made me some Miis for my Tomodachi Life game and I am so happy about it, Triforce Island is getting more diverse. 

♡ Made quite a bit of progress in Wii Sports Resort today, in Swordplay Speed Slice I got all the stamps and beat the Champion, Matt!!  This also means that I have officially beaten Matt in all three Swordplay modes, which I'm really proud of! I also got the max amount of experience points (2500) in Duel and Speed Slice, so now I've completed the entire Swordplay sport 100%!!  I also won a couple matches in Table Tennis Match - I now have enough experience points to compete against Lucía, the Table Tennis Champion!


Spoiler: Epic Images


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ went to my internship today and I got a lot done 
★ I got to go to the record store and while there weren't many tapes (bc apparently in the last 2 months people have suddenly become interested in cassettes lol) I did find the album "Why Not Me" by The Judds. I really like that song and tbh all the songs on it are good so I'm glad I could get it!
★ I also got to go to the thrift store and while there weren't any webkinz, I did find the beanie baby bear named 1999 and two beanie boos, one is a blue poodle named Mandy and the other is a blue/green leopard named Leona :3
★ by some miracle I actually managed to motivate myself to clean (for the first time in like a month) and I couldn't get everything but I got a lot of cleaning done in my room!! it looks a lot better in here now! I tend to feel worse when there's lots of clutter so finally being able to clean feels so great 
★ it's not official yet but we may be adopting a new kitten soon! he's a kitten who lives at the cat rescue I'm working at and he is absolutely the sweetest boy ever. he's fluffy like our other boys, and he's also orange and white just like our late cat Xander. obv he could never replace Xander but I feel like he would be a perfect addition to our family. and I am letting my mom claim him bc I hate to see her so torn up over losing Xander. this boy's name is Dodge and I hope he can make my mom happy again  


Spoiler: pic bc he's so adorable










★ I have plans tomorrow to do a bit of rearranging in my room. I also want to go through all my stuffed animals and put them somewhere else since they take up so much space in my room atm. that should be fun!
★ I'm gonna spend the evening recording a new youtube video, if I don't get it edited and uploaded tonight it should be up tomorrow


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm very glad that today has been another good day for me. 

The weather was pretty nice today.
I saw my dream car again parked near the side of the road after picking up my mother from work. What's really special is that it's the first time seeing one in yellow indy pearl colour! Wow, it looks great in person just like the one I drive in Gran Turismo.
Listening to a lot of music! I decided to look up soundtracks from Mario Kart Super Circuit and someone recreated them from scratch as if they've been decompressed from the Gameboy Advance limitations. As a person who played Super Circuit as their first Mario Kart back in first grade and played it every day after coming home from school, it brought a smile to my face.  Seriously, this theme is underrated as heck, and the track is fun for constantly going over jump ramps after getting a speed boost.



Spoiler: Rainbow road from Mario Kart Super Circuit











I've completed another piece for my art project! It took me the whole day because it's yet again one of those pieces that are challenging my skills. I'm still far away from being a pro, but I really like how it turned out. I hope this momentum will continue like this for the next few days!


----------



## Midoriya

In lieu of missing the past couple days, here's something abstract I just realized that makes me incredibly happy:

That my mom and everyone else who isn't in my life right now didn't just leave... they all boosted me up to where I am now.  I am stronger because of everyone.



Spoiler: what sums me up as a person















(And also my current aesthetic is      !!!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- Work wasn't too bad today.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow.
- My husband was really sweet to me.
- I'm still loving all the backdrops around the forum.
- I was looking through some old photos of my New Leaf town to grab some for the Jay Appreciation thread and it was so nostalgic. I had pictures of planting the town tree, celebrations of each villager's birthday throughout my town's history, all of my PWP ceremonies and more.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

My supervisor told me today that I reached the max bonus program for the second month in a row! Gonna continue working hard to get that extra money!

Plus, at the end of the month I'm going to fly up to see my folks for labor day weekend!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Had a nice shopping outing with the husband today. Got myself a cookbook, a pair of leggings, some animal crossing amiibo card packs, and chocolate


----------



## Jhine7

Been messing around with my Steam Deck that I got last week and am very impressed with the capabilities of this thing. It's basically a more powerful Switch, a PC in your hand and can be docked for the tv. Capable of handling any emulator, I downloaded Animal Crossing GameCube and wow the flashbacks! Looking forward to seeing what else it can do, lots of fun


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been sleeping well for over a week.  It has been great!

- Been eating healthier and fresh foods.

- I FINALLY watched the end of Regular Show after all these years.  I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised with how well the show ended. 



Spoiler



I can't believe Pops died though, lol



- My partner has been sweet.

- I found out that my career job is being extended!  I am over the moon happy with this in particular.  

- I wished on Yoimiya's rerun banner yesterday in Genshin Impact and got her C1!  I'm also guaranteed now and have 30 wishes to use.  Going to keep building it up for Sumeru!  



Spoiler: Yoimiya C1


----------



## Franny

getting a new (to me) pc today! its my sisters PC, she hasnt used it much but i built it for her with mid-range gaming in mind. she's getting my laptop in return which has the same specs inside, just smaller storage. so it's a fair trade since she much prefers laptops.


----------



## Stella-Io

Tryin to focus on the more positive things that happened at work today-

I got to see one of my favourite dogs at work. I have many favourites, and she comes every Wednesday, but I still like seeing her cause she's sweet and likes to say hello (or like that one time, screamed at me for attention as I literally just entered the room).

This other dog was a weirdo but in a cute way. He's a big doodle so I'm sitting on the ground drying him off, so we're at like the same height with him standing and me sitting. Dogs already have zero concept of personal space. This one would slowly creep his face closer and closer to mine until he was literally (lightly) pushing his face on me. I would give him kisses cause he's cute. He gave me some kisses and he would also shove his head under my chin and in my neck, or lay his head on my shoulders. He was kind of a butt for letting me dry his head, but he makes up for it by giving cuddles.


----------



## KittenNoir

I have a toasted sandwich and a cup of tea in bed while I listen to new music a band I like posted  

Thinking of going shopping later with my mum to look at bday gifts ideas to tell her


----------



## Midoriya

Venti said:


> - I've been sleeping well for over a week.  It has been great!
> 
> - Been eating healthier and fresh foods.
> 
> - I FINALLY watched the end of Regular Show after all these years.  I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised with how well the show ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Pops died though, lol
> 
> 
> 
> - My partner has been sweet.
> 
> - I found out that my career job is being extended!  I am over the moon happy with this in particular.
> 
> - I wished on Yoimiya's rerun banner yesterday in Genshin Impact and got her C1!  I'm also guaranteed now and have 30 wishes to use.  Going to keep building it up for Sumeru!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yoimiya C1



I forgot to mention, I have racked up more than $200 in rewards cash on my credit card, and I just purchased a new bed!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ went thrift shopping again today and I found a pair of Super Mario pajama pants, a neat blue-and-green tie dye shirt that says "Hocking Hills Ohio" on it, and a black squirrel plush! (oddly enough, the black squirrel is wearing a tag that says "mascot factory" and a ribbon that says "Kent State", and I was confused bc I know that the mascot of Kent State is an eagle. but I learned today that the black squirrel is the unofficial mascot of Kent State so that's cool!) I named the squirrel Jackie and she's best friends with Ben (my grey squirrel plush).
★ I got my mom a big shirt with baby Grogu on it (she really likes The Mandalorian and especially Grogu) and she loved it  
★ I made another new friend today!! he seems really cool and he loooooves to talk abt his interests which I adore bc so many neurodivergent people like myself are afraid to talk abt special interests (out of fear of rejection), so I'm happy that he's opened up to me so quickly. I actually already feel quite comfortable with him, hopefully I can get to a point where I'm not afraid to say something when i want/need to. I hope we can be friends for a long time 
★ I work tomorrow morning which means I'll get to see baby Dodge again!!  
★ I'm going to my internship again on Friday, and I have some cool stuff going on this weekend that I'm pretty excited about!
★ I have plans tomorrow to watch the first episode of My Hero Academia, bc both of my new friends like it and I know lots of others who like it as well. I hope I like it too! I'm particularly interested in the character All Might (aka the guy w the crazy yellow hair since I can never remember his name lol), seems like a lot of people like him in particular.
★ keep forgetting to mention this but my kitten Miko makes me so happy and I love her dearly. ofc I love all my other kitties too but Mimi always goes out of her way to make me smile and she's just so precious. she's made losing Xander somewhat more bearable. lately she's just been vibing in places that I do stuff, like she'll sit on the sink when I'm brushing my teeth or she'll sit on my desk when I'm at my computer. she also yells at me a lot if I don't give her pets.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got a decent amount of sleep last night.
- I went into the office today and got to chat with a few coworkers.
- My team played Scattergories as a team building exercise and it was fun.
- I took a walk on my morning break.
- I got some writing done during my lunch break.
- I got my email inbox cleaned up.
- I had a good visit with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- I got home to find that my dog hadn't been sick all day. I was worried that last week's issues may have been caused by stress from his separation anxiety, but it seems like that wasn't the case.
- I have some new herbal medication coming for my dog that I hope will ease his stress. I've tried a few different calming treats and supplements, but so far none of them have made much difference.
- My mom went out with her friends today to see the new Elvis movie. She loves Elvis. I was thinking about taking her even though I'm not that interested in Elvis, but I'm glad she had a good day out with her friends and she enjoyed the movie. She's been dealing with a lot over the past few years and deserved a fun day out.
- I got yet another uplifting message from @Mr_Keroppi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GUYS SOMEONE ACTUALLY HAS A CRUSH ON ME WHAT DO I DO W THIS KNWOLEDGEEEE


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some more new desktop wallpapers!  I love being able to add some more variety into my rotation; it keeps things from getting old.
☾ We've made a lot of great progress sorting through things!  I'll be giving these away, but I still enjoyed the nostalgia of re-discovering my old carry-along miniature dollhouses.  I had a little house, school, and pet shop, and miraculously I don't think I lost any of the (tiny!!) pieces even though I was tiny when I played with them. ;v; I hope they'll make the next kid really happy too.
☾ I worked in some time for gaming today too, which was just the recharge I needed! ^^ I'm still meeting new customers in Style Savvy: Styling Star too, although I've been repeating the same sections of the game so much, I'm starting to have trouble remembering where I'm at in the various storylines lol.


----------



## Croconaw

It’s been a while, lol. A few things made me happy today.

⟡ I played a few rounds of Madden 22 online after work today and strung together a few wins. 
⟡ I battled my favorite person tonight and I won in a contest for the very first time, lol. 



Spoiler: the concern tho



It’s only between 30-40 hours a week (mostly on the lower end of that, though) but her concern is so sweet.






⟡ I had a very tasty spicy chicken sandwich with pepper jack cheese, the best cheese.
⟡ I slept very well last night and woke up feeling refreshed.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Been watching so many barbie movies(not the recent ones that came out) and watching them with my sister. Not sure why I got the mood to watch so many. Adult like me still enjoys barbie films


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Persona said:


> Been watching so many barbie movies(not the recent ones that came out) and watching them with my sister. Not sure why I got the mood to watch so many. Adult like me still enjoys barbie films


I used to love the Barbie Rapunzel movie when I was a kid! I haven't seen it in a really long time but I kinda want to watch it again now that you mention it??

I was finally asked out and ofc I said yes like????? yeah bro I found someone who will love me forever and ever and who I can love forever and ever!!!!! I can't wait to meet him in person!!!!!


----------



## Autumn247

Went grocery shopping today, got everything on my list, including one of my new favorite things sunflower seed butter (the brand name is SunButter) it's sooo good
I got a lot of cleaning done 
My mood is really good
Did some exercising 
Had a nice morning, meditated for awhile and then listened to some music while I got ready for the day.  I slept well last night too, woke up to one of my cats laying on me purring, it was Mustachio  
Plan on watching the rest of the first Yugioh movie tonight, enjoying it so far 
Played Stardew Valley for a little while
Meditating has been helping my anxiety quite a bit 
Super excited about the new stuff revealed for Pokemon Scarlet and Violet
Bought a few digital movies on Amazon 
Was able to sketch a little bit today


----------



## deana

I got 2 new stickers for my PC case and I got to leave from work early today  I have been working way too much lately so I appreciate getting an extra few hours to myself.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I looked outside our living room window and saw a bunny in our yard! It was so tiny and cute. 

♡ New Mario Kart 8 Deluxe tracks are out!! Right now I'm downloading it. I can't wait to play them! 

♡ I finally won a game in Wii Sports Baseball, 8-3.  In fact, I _Mercy Rule'd_ Saburo's team, so I didn't even have to play the third inning. Now I've reached Pro status with 1048 experience points. I don't quite have enough points to face Nick and Sakura yet, but I'm really close! 

♡ Enjoying Poofesure's Wii Sports videos as usual. Right now I'm watching his video my insane reaction to beating lucia at wii sports resort ping pong. Maybe I can learn how he beat Lucía so I can do the same. 
Speaking of Poofesure, he also uploaded a new video of him beating Matt in Nintendo Switch Sports Chambara! 

♡ I'm just really happy with my Tomodachi Life progress. It's the farthest I've gotten with any save file!


----------



## Oblivia

I ate my first real meal in 22 days tonight! I still have a lot of healing to do and more rechecks, but man, eating feels *good*.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Those shoes I was waiting for finally showed up. Unfortunately, I had already purchased another pair from an actual store so now I have two of the same shoes. They’ll just be backups.
⟡ I glanced at my work schedule for next week and saw that I was only working five days, but felt relieved to see that I was still getting 30+ hours like I was promised. 
⟡ The cherry slush flavor of the energy drinks I like are back in stock. I picked a few up. It’s the only decent tasting flavor, in my opinion.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office again today and my dog handled it pretty well.
- I was able to take both a morning and an afternoon break. I took a walk on both breaks.
- I did some more writing on my lunch break. It was mostly revisions of what I wrote yesterday, but I'm much happier with that section now.
- I got a decent amount of work done. Hopefully tomorrow I'll leave everything in good shape before my time off.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then I'm off all next week!
- The TBT Fair starts this weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ A CD I ordered arrived today!!  I normally prefer to just buy single tracks digitally when they're available that way, but I've found some songs I really like through buying CDs too, so I'm looking forward to checking the other tracks out too!
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a couple hours this evening!  And yes, I'm _still_ running into customers I've never encountered before. 
☾ I've been able to get some extra cleaning done in the past couple of days, and things are already looking a lot better!


----------



## Midoriya

Today was another fantastic day!  

- Work went well and I've been hitting my goals and growing my skills!

- I cooked ribs and mashed potatoes for everyone, even the cats!  It was a fantastic dinner.

- My aunt is visiting and she's such a cool person.

- My partner has been super duper extra sweet.

- I love all of my friends.  

BONUS: Maybellene is in here and is currently pawing at my door to be let out.


----------



## Shawna

It's 2:38 AM CDT in my area, so technically this is yesterday, but whatever ppp

1. I discovered a hilarious and relatable post that @Alienfish made back in 2021: "Dear brain: please die".  As someone who also has ASD and possibly other Neurodivergent disorders, I know what it is like to have a hectic brain and feel like it should be shut off/die.  I just found that funny, relatable, and even comforting.  It legit made my day.  Finding people in the same boat as you is extremely comforting.  I have a love-hate relationship with my brain. (Alienfish, if you are reading this, thank you XDDDDDD)

2. I watered my close online friend's red and orange roses (he said it can increase the chance for hybrids, in this case, blue roses).  He gave me some pink windflowers and cherry blossom furniture in return. <33333 

3. Goofed around on Discord with the same friend mentioned in #2 and two other people I am getting to know that he is close with.

4. We should be eating McDonald's tomorrow (or technically today, as it is past midnight) for dinner, so I am looking forward to that. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my SO is so sweet to me and I appreciate him so much 

also got to go to McDonald's this morning and see one of my fellow LGBT people there again (they work there as a second job), I love seeing them when I go


----------



## Drawdler

Chainsaw man trailer :]

one of my fav albums (won’t name because it’s fairly explicit and i don’t want to point to something just full of swearing)

guy at the computer shop was a g


----------



## Mairmalade

- Very happy it's Friday

- I have ice cream bars and my favorite premade meals in my freezer 

- I got my dad a gift for his birthday tomorrow that I think he'll like

- Have some time to play more Rune Factory 5

- Thundershowers have started and I love the background noise they provide 

- Got out for a quick walk before the rain


----------



## SirSean

Happy that work is over for the week! Also that I will be starting a new job soon.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a lot of things:

- I'm in a generally good mood.
- I took a walk on my morning break.
- I got all of my major work tasks completed today.
- I tried a new sandwich at Subway for lunch and it was really good.
- I had a great counseling session this afternoon.
- I missed the majority of the rain today. All I had to deal with were a few sprinkles.
- My dog was so excited to see me when I got home and he laid in my lap for a while.
- I have a new episode of Shadows House that I can watch tomorrow.
- The Sandman came out today. I'm really looking forward to starting on that this weekend!
- My husband is very sweet to me.
- The TBT Fair is starting tomorrow! I can't wait to see the new collectibles! 
- I'm off work for a whole week so I can enjoy the start of the Fair, catch up on some rest, and hopefully get some other things done.
- I literally just found out my sister-in-law is bringing the kids in Monday-Friday, so I'll get to spend some time with my niece and nephews. I can't believe I lucked out and it actually aligns with my time off for a change.
- I'm really looking forward to sleeping in a lot this coming week.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Made a drawing of Sakura (one of my favorite Wii Sports CPU Miis) and it looks really good. 

♡ Ran an errand for my parents today - Buying some stuff for them at the dollar store. I got to stop by my grandma's place and say hi to her. My parents also let me buy a treat as a reward for the errand - I bought some gummy worms.

♡ Got to feed and play with the puppies today. 

♡ Played a bit of AC:NH today, I'm probably gonna play tomorrow as well! 

♡ Watched some more Poofesure today, mostly his Wii Sports Bowling and Basketball videos - In other words, slow descent into madness and huge fits of rage. 

♡ Super happy with my Tomodachi Life progress today - Beef Boss & Abby started dating, and K.K. Slider & Isabelle got married! I also added some more Miis to my island and gave Tyrone a basketball uniform (he looks really good in it).


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I’ll dump some stuff over the past few days now lol.

*August 3, 2022*

I made some progress on my art project! Two pieces finished!
*Feel free to skip this point.* After a small incident with a selfish driver (seriously, why is it always someone in a Mercedes or an expensive German car for that matter), I spotted a *2015 Ford Focus ST*! I'm glad to have seen one because it cheered me up a little bit. The appearances look minor compared to the *2013 model* I saw a few weeks ago, mainly at the front with the headlights, foglights, and the hood if you look closely enough.
@Mr_Keroppi donated 3 bells to me along with a nice, uplifting message. Thanks a lot, froggy buddy! 
*August 4, 2022*

There was torrential rain which felt refreshing because I haven't experienced it in a while. Oh, and this happened while I had to drive somewhere today, so I got some more wet driving experience under my belt as a result! Don't worry, I was going slowly and being aware of my surroundings.  Though a couple of Cadillac Escalades thought it was still a good idea to tailgate someone *sigh*.
I went to the aquarium store again, but this time with my mother! I had to buy cherry shrimp for my dad, but I still got the opportunity to look around. At one point, this one turtle slowly crawled out of the water to meet my mother and me which caught us off guard lol.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and collected 2 million credits for getting into the top 3% in online time trials after setting a decent time a few days prior. Unlike target times that are set in licences, missions, and circuit experiences, the ones set in online time trials _change_ depending on the world record. That means when someone goes quicker, it actually gets tougher to get a gold time. Thankfully, I managed to get gold, and I did it in first-person view too where I tend to miscalculate the apexes on the track. Perhaps I'm not a noob after all when it comes to time trials, but the next one will likely kick my butt. 
*August 5, 2022*

*Feel free to skip this point.* After picking up my mother from work and slowly approaching an intersection, I spotted a *Ferrari F8 Tributo* waiting from the opposite direction! In fact, I could already identify it from quite a distance since the yellow colour scheme caught my attention. Poor *Chevrolet Corvette C4*. It was also yellow and directly in front of me but my eyes went to the F8 Tributo eventually lol. Anyway, this sighting is awesome because that car happens to appear in Gran Turismo 7! Very cool how I went from spotting a hatchback to a supercar. 
Speaking of Gran Turismo 7, I did some time trials with various cars, including the F8 Tributo I just mentioned. Unlike a certain car I kept roasting in two of my previous posts, this Ferrari is actually fun to drive, and a satisfying one too. Sure, it can still spin out if you're applying too much throttle, but a little bit of control and patience is enough to make the car manageable. Also, I can slide at just the right angle in some corners to get a clean exit which makes it all more satisfying. What I'm saying is, if a car is fun to drive, then it is good in my books!
I made more progress in my art project and completed two pieces!... Actually, one of them was redone as I wasn't satisfied with my previous piece made way back in the earlier stages of the project. Despite that, however, I have reached 90% completion after rounding up the numbers. I repeat, *90%*! Only 10% more and I'll be finally done with this project to be revealed when that time comes!
It has come to my attention that GBA Snow Land has returned to wave 2 of the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe booster course pass (even though I didn't purchase it). I listened to the soundtrack for the course and wow, it put a huge smile on my face! The first two seconds aren't in the original if I'm not wrong. I remember how I occasionally hit snowmen and those penguins. Ugh, those penguins. I hated hitting them when I was a kid lol. Anyway, it's nice seeing that the Super Circuit tracks are getting more attention they deserve and being improved upon. All the courses from that game are flat and have no elevation changes whatsoever LOL.



Spoiler: soundtrack comparisons for you curious listeners



GBA version





MK8D version


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I don't know how I got so lucky to meet my SO. I honestly thought I would never be able to find someone who loves me and actually wants to be with me. he compliments me all the time and always reminds me of how much he loves me. we talked on the phone for the first time today and it was amazing, I honestly can't wait til we can finally go on our first date! 
★ my copy of Mario no Super Picross CIB came in the mail today! it was a pleasant surprise because I was expecting it to arrive on Monday. I had to do some console surgery and cut thr plastic tabs out of my SNES so the cart would fit but now it works like a charm! I spent over 30 hours playing this game on SNES Online and I'm so glad that I finally own it!


Spoiler: cool pics











★ I'm going into work tomorrow and getting a few extra hours so I'll be getting a little extra money! I'll also be picking up my check tomorrow 
★ went to my internship again today and I got all the work done that I needed to do. what a relief!
★ I keep forgetting that I bought myself a pint of Ben and Jerry's choco chip cookie dough ice cream a few days ago, so every time I find it in the freezer I always get so happy 
★ TBT fair starts tomorrow! I have to work the next 3 days so idk how much I'm gonna participate at first but I'm pretty excited to see the new collectibles!
★ last night I found a custom squishmallow on Mercari and I'm not usually a collector of squishmallows but it was the greatest thing I've ever seen, so I had to buy it. it should be here in the next few days! I'll put what it is in a spoiler since it's kinda pg-13.


Spoiler: squishmallow details



it's a turtle and it has an iron-on design on its belly that says "I love naps and weed". I lost my **** when I read that and bought it immediately. he's so adorable and he reminds me of my lifelong best friend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found a ton of official artwork of one of my faves!!!  A few also work really well as wallpapers for my laptop, so I'm really happy about that too.
☾ I've managed to get a ton of stuff done this week, and just in time for the TBT Fair too!!  While I'm still going to be a little busy, I'm really glad that I got a lot of things off my plate so I can focus on the Fair without having to worry about them.  I'm super excited for tomorrow!!
☾ Also, I played a little more Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I should be getting near the point I need to be at in the story again, and I met three more brand-new customers, practically in a row!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My dad bought me some orange creamsicles today. Those are my favorite.
⟡ I’m very excited about the TBT Fair starting tomorrow. It will be my first one.
⟡ I had a smooth day at work despite it being Friday, and I’m on pace for 32 hours this week.
⟡ A package that I was waiting for arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I really like my new avatar and its something different this time. Not a fan of pink but a fan of barbie and the movie this pic came from. Also finally dropped off lots of stuff at goodwill. Feels good


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Oh man I got a big surprise today at work, my manager during our weekly meeting announced that I'm the employee of the month!!! Man, I was so overwhelmed and so very happy that my hard work is paying off at a job I really love!


----------



## Shawna

Ate McDonald's


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Got some ice cream today!
- Ordered a new bed frame online! In 9-12 days I should hopefully have a more level side to sleep on!
- Finished drawing fan art of one of my brothers' OCs! I really gotta practice my anatomy drawing but it turned out okay


----------



## hakutaku

- I've just been chilling and enjoying my summer break,,
- did some laundry and managed to dry it outside since the weather is good! and its not forecast to rain all week!
- I've been keeping up with my work outs, did a 20 minute HIIT last night, it always improves my mood and helps me sleep really well


----------



## TheDuke55

Shawna said:


> Ate McDonald's


I had that for the first time in a long time earlier this week. It was the only place around on my long trip. It was pretty good. I think I got a crispy chicken sandwich or whatever it was.

I've been away for a while. I was on a camping and hiking trip. There wasn't internet or access to a lot of things. But it was kind of nice to get away from technology and just chill.

I went jet-skiing and it was a lot of fun to go really fast. Someone also made fun of my old boat (it got hit by a jet-ski a long time ago by a drunk and took a while to fix) and challenged me to a race because they thought their huge boat would win. I mean come on, I got a light boat with a powerful engine. I gave them a head start and still blew them out of the water. Their wager paid for my dinner that night lol.

I did a lot of fishing and ate a lot of crabs and some fish.

I found this really cool retro store when I did some shopping at this remote place. They had all kinds of comics, toys, records, antiques, and games. I didn't have a lot of time to look through it, but I bought this WW2 propaganda comic cause the front cover was over the top.

I had a lot of bonfires and roasted hotdogs and marshmallows/smores. I ended up scouting all of the campgrounds where people left behind a log or two in their firepits. I just kept doing that the entire time, I'm so cheap lol.

There was this really cool remote ice cream/milk shake place that made works of art out of the food and it really tasted good. They made the ice cream themselves and it was fairly cheap for how nice it was.

There was a lot of other things, but all in all, it was a fun trip. I hadn't really had one like that since the pandemic hit due to excessive workloads and family related problems.


I hope you all have been as well as you can be.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> - snip -



Hey, that sounds like a fantastic trip!  Reminds me of the old days when I used to go hiking and camping a lot.  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.  

---

I'm just happy that I got paid, it's the weekend, and my partner is being sweet to me.


----------



## TalviSyreni

There’s a small possibility of rain being forecast next weekend and if it verifies I will be out in my garden dancing it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ finally got around to putting together my new little lego set and I love it!! if it wasn't obvious, whomps are one of my favorite Super Mario enemies (and have been for at least a decade) so when I found out this set existed I was so excited! I meant to get it a while ago but I'm glad i have it now and I absolutely love this little guy so much  I actually played w the set a bit before I had to leave, later I'm gonna pull our my minifigures and have them interact w him lol.
I got some pics of Miko playing w him:


Spoiler: pics












mimi's like "what am I supposed to do w this" lol




his efforts to flatten the large feline have proven to be futile




he has been slain by the giant kitten!



★ my SO never ceases to amaze me. he's so lovely and kind. I get the feeling that he's been treated very poorly by his exes, at one point he told me "none if my exes have ever been this sincere with me." I think everyone deserves common decency and respect, and I couldn't imagine treating my SO badly at all. I said I'll always be here to give him the respect and care and love that he deserves. he's too precious and must be protected at all costs. 
(sorry I'm rambling I just love him so much hhhhhhhhh)
also we talked on the phone for the first time last night and it was amazing to finally hear his lovely voice 

★ I get to see one of my favorite local cover bands live today for the first time since before covid started! I think last time I was here was in 2018. it's been great to talk to them again! they also gave me a band shirt for free so that was heckin cool.

★ I plan on recording a new yt video tonight, trying to get myself on a schedule so I can upload consistently. also I gained another sub so I'm up to 23 now! 

★ got to play Mario no Super Picross on the original hardware last night and it was so great!! I love that game and I think I said this yesterday but I'll say it again, I'm so glad I actually own it now!

★ got a really sweet message from @/Shellzilla_515 earlier, I can easily say he's one of my best friends on this forum and I'm grateful for friends like him 

★ got my check today, I love having financial security and actually having money I can save and spend on myself without feeling bad about it


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve worked 23 hours so far. The week ends on Tuesday, so I will be well over 35 hours this week. This will be my biggest paycheck yet, at least for this job.
⟡ Just like everyone else, I’m super hyped for the fair. A lot of the challenges seem intimidating at first glance. I’m struggling a bit with the Hero’s Crossing. Writing isn’t my strong point. 
⟡ I’m happy about being able to go to sleep because it was a long work day for me. I worked 11 hours today, and although it was slow, I did a lot of deep cleaning, which was extra. Just being helpful.
⟡ I’m happy about going to see my chocolate lab, Keagan, tomorrow. I’m sure he will be excited to see me because it’s been a few days.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's day 1 of my vacation time.
- I had a pretty good day.
- My husband and my dog are so sweet to me.
- The TBT Fair has begun and it looks amazing!
- The collectibles! Oh my god, the collectibles!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today left me feeling pretty good. 

The weather was nice.
I got some groceries done.
Played a tiny bit of Gran Turismo 7.
I had a small chat with @/xSuperMario64x! He's such a great friend to me around here on the forums and I really appreciate his kindness and positive vibes. 
Made more progress in my art project! I finished one earlier on in the day and I just finished another a little while ago!
The TBT Fair is finally here! Despite my first time taking part in this particular event, I have a feeling I'll have some fun throughout the month. And the prizes oh my goodness, especially the physical ones! I'm eyeing that mailbox prize pack, but I'll be anticipating a _lot_ of people will snatch them up pretty quickly.
Staying on the topic of the fair, I absolutely love the theme of the forum that just changed!


----------



## Merielle

☾ There was a production issue with the last of the t-shirts I ordered, but I'm actually kinda glad about it!  I was having seconds thoughts about the color I ordered it in, but it turns out they're having manufacturing issues with that _exact_ color, and so they let me request the same design in a different color! ^^ I'm feeling _much_ more confident about this color choice, so I don't really mind the delay.
☾ I watched a couple more episodes of Fairy Tail with my parents today!
☾ I got to work on my aesthetic for the Fair and I'm really pleased with how it came out! ;v; 
☾ Speaking of, the Fair has begun and I'm super hyped!!!  I love the theme, the site theme itself is gorgeous, the prizes and collectibles are amazing, and I'm so excited and inspired for all the various events and tasks. Lily of the Valley collectible, you will be _mine_


----------



## Sophie23

I defeated Leon! His not unbeatable/undefeated now lol

(Pokemon Sword)


----------



## TheDuke55

Venti said:


> Hey, that sounds like a fantastic trip!  Reminds me of the old days when I used to go hiking and camping a lot.  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm just happy that I got paid, it's the weekend, and my partner is being sweet to me.


It was great! Sometimes being away from it all is a great way to kick back. Plus who doesn't enjoy eating good food. I ate so many crabs. I'm not sure if that is your kind of thing, but I'd definitely share my crab loot with you all.

@xSuperMario64x I didn't know you had a content channel. That's pretty cool! Doesn't matter how few or many subscribers you have, as long as you enjoy what you're doing! What kind of content do you cover?

I managed to get everything unpacked, cleaned, and taken care of around the house. It's always not fun to come back to all those chores that all need addressing just as you get back from a long trip. So it's nice to have that all done and I can just chill until I have work tomorrow. That's going to be another hurdle to clean up, as I know the people that filled in probably did the bare minimum (if that) and I'm going to have such a mess to clean up. But I'm not dealing/worrying about that until tomorrow.


----------



## Jhine7

Happy today that the Animal Crossing magnets in the shape of my two pet cats I purchased off of Etsy have arrived!






My cats, Hazel and Patchy:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TheDuke55 said:


> @xSuperMario64x I didn't know you had a content channel. That's pretty cool! Doesn't matter how few or many subscribers you have, as long as you enjoy what you're doing! What kind of content do you cover?


yeah! I've had a channel for quite a few years but just in the last few months I've really started doing stuff with it. I do different kinds of videos, all related to video games. I make kazoo covers of video game music (so far I think it's just been music from Super Mario games but I do plan to branch out to other series), I have a video series where I play Super Mario 64 Chaos Edition (haven't done anything w it for a while but I'm hoping to get back into it), and for the cherry on the sundae I have a series called "An Absolute FOOL Plays" where I, the fool in question, play games and make commentary fueled by my zany, autistic nature 

I've been trying to set a schedule for myself but I think for the main videos I will set a schedule for once a week bc they take the longest to put together. I've been able to make a kazoo video in like less than an hour so they're pretty easy. oddly enough those seem to be my most viewed videos lmaooo


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I came up with a bunch of ideas for the Hero's Crossing event. I'm narrowing them down now. Can't wait to get started on my story!
- I'm actually not stressing about this year's fair. I'm taking it easy and enjoying things as they become available.
- The enchanted forum theme is so lovely!
- I don't have to work tomorrow or at all this week!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Man, today felt pretty hectic _and_ extremely humid. Fortunately, there are still some good things to take from today!


*Feel free to skip this point.* I had goosebumps when I saw this car while waiting for an opportunity to make a left at an intersection. It's a *Ferrari 308*! After further research, turns out the one I saw is a *GTS version* with a removable roof, or what others call a targa top. Not only is it the second Ferrari in a row that I spotted, but is also the first classic car I recognize from the prancing horse! 
I had a small nap.
Played Gran Turismo 7 to do some time trials. Inspired by the 308 I saw earlier today, I tried taking one for a spin to see how it handles. It's all right but considering that it's a few decades old from the 70s, it really isn't that bad. Still handles better than a certain hypercar, though lol. And this specific model is the GTB version so while it's not exactly the same Ferrari I spotted, it's still a 308 and that's great! The engine sounds nice while the horn sounds pretty goofy haha.



Spoiler: Moments taken before disaster because I was bored



Ferrari might as well blacklist me from driving their cars lol.






While it was easy, I solved the answer for round 1 of the mysteries of the monolith. Knowing @/Mistreil, I bet the next ones are going to get progressively tougher. The meme queen just wants to see us suffer lol.
I had a tasty dinner. Yummy!
I've been coming up with a few ideas for my profile picture that is in dire need of updating and signature. I'm already getting excited and I haven't even started yet!
I made tiny amounts of progress on my art project even though I didn't finish a piece today. At least I'll get the momentum going tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've made really great progress on my entries for the Fair, and I've been having a total blast!!  I finished the grimoire pages I started yesterday, created my enchanted forest scene on Harv's island, and then had fun completing the Monument puzzle and first Witch's quest! 
☾ I'm also really happy with the idea I came up with for Hero's Crossing, and I've been working on that some this evening too! I've got the outline finished and I've already starting writing it. I can't wait to finish it, but I don't think that's going to be possible tonight. 
☾ Also watched another episode of FMAB and caught the latest One Piece episode this morning with my family!  There were some really exciting developments, and the animation was really stunning too.  I love when they go wild with the color palettes. ;v;


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ The enchanted forum is so beautiful. I wish to the high heavens this is permanent, but I know it isn’t. I’ll just admire the colors until the fair is over. We have a month of this, so let’s embrace it!
⟡ I finished my entry for _Behind the Bookcase_ and I’m very happy with it. It took me a while to come up with an idea but I was able to get it all down, and incorporate my favorite villager, as well.
⟡ I start work a bit later tomorrow, at 4:00 PM, so I have a chance to run to the post office and mail a package. It’s all boxed up and ready to go. I need that payment from Ebay.


----------



## Foreverfox

My son turned 3 today!! 15 mins ago, to be exact! I can't believe it! I'll be posting a pic somewhere later.


----------



## allainah

I'm happy for 2 reasons today; my new signature art by the beautiful, talented, never been done before, amazing legendary, amemome!
and my mom is getting me a mushroom squishmallow! <3


----------



## Autumn247

I signed up for 5 upcoming lunch shifts (volunteering at a local place that serves free meals to the community)
Got some laundry done today
Got some unexpected cash which is really nice, so I plan on getting my hair cut on thursday and also getting some decor type stuff for my apartment  
Happy I have an appointment with my therapist tomorrow


----------



## LittleMissPanda

My happiness first began this morning when I received the most amazing birthday art from @S.J. !!  Thank you so much for thinking of me! And thank you so many other friends for wishing me a happy birthday today! Today was extremely sparkly, glittery and glowy, and filled with tons of *pink *as I was fortunate enough to acquire not one, but TWO pink star fragments! 

Mom and I went out to eat and we had a great time! I got to be near the sea and smell the saltiness in the air~ and I spent all day chatting with my lovely @Foreverfox I'm so happy for her little boy turning 3 today!

I'm happy with the staff for putting together such a beautiful TBT Fair! I love the theme so much! Thank you staff for all the hard work, effort, devotion and care you pour into everything you do for us!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a relaxing day at home.
- My husband was sweet to me.
- My dog was being very cute.
- I got my Round 1 submission done for the Witch's Quest.
- I've made a lot of progress on my story outline for Hero's Crossing and came up with names for all the main characters plus a key item.
- I'm off work again tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got the Gazillionaire achievement in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and that's all the in-game achievements earned!!!  It turns out I was a lot closer than I thought I was—I'd read that you needed one billion dollars for the achievement, but it was actually only $9,999,999.90! I thought I was going to be working towards this achievement forever, so it was a really lovely surprise to have it done already!! Gonna start my final playthrough next time and try to collect every item.
☾ I finished my Hero's Crossing story today, and I had an absolute blast writing it!  I'm all caught up with the current Fair events now too. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's been a few days since I posted in here bc I've been busy with work and my regularly scheduled stressing periods lol, but I have a lot to be happy/thankful for  

★ I still haven't changed my avatar/signature yet for the fair but I have an idea and I'm gonna start working on it today  I'm also finally gonna start participating in fair stuff, for some reason I haven't really been in the fair spirit but I really do love some of the new collectibles and I want to participate to get them.

★ in speaking of the fair, I am _so grateful _that the staff has gone through the effort of making a ticket tracker. I was really overwhelmed at the thought of trying to keep track of my participation and the staff is so awesome that they've taken that busy work out of it for me, even when they themselves have been super busy getting everything ready. the staff here is truly amazing 

★ did a video call with my SO last night so we could watch Ouran High School Host Club together, and I've realized now that I really like this show. he was also like blushing the whole time watching me smile and laugh it was so great 

★ I found a desk at a thrift store nearby that is about twice as big as the desk I currently have and I think it would be great to have that in my room. I hate how small and cramped my current desk is (bc I have my desktop and lamps on it, plus I use it for other things like playing video games on console and doing screen captures, drawing, clay sculpting, and lots of other stuff) so hopefully my dad will help me bring it home if I decide to buy it :3

★ doing a bit of cleaning and rearranging in my room today, trying to take it easy since for the last 5 days I've worked with only 1 day off and it's honestly draining my energy so much. luckily I don't have to work again til thursday.

★ my new squishmallow came yesterday and I'm just enamored w him, he's so hilarious and adorable   I also ordered a 3D World shirt with Cat Mario on it and I'm really excited for that to get here!!!

★ lastly I need to talk about my SO again. and just how absolutely positively beautiful and amazing he is as a person. I don't know how I was blessed to find someone like him. he loves me for all I am, my personality, my flaws, my triggers and mental health issues, my passions, just everything. he's so genuinely kind and reassuring, which I really appreciate because my mind likes to sabotage friendships by saying that someone doesn't really like me if they don't reassure me. he means so much to me and this last week, even though it's been really stressful, has been amazing just for the fact that I can message him and everything is okay again. I really can't wait for the day when we can actually meet in person and just spend a day together


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a FANNNNNNtastic Tuesday, ya know!  Everything has gone according to plan, and now I can just relax.  It's also raining here in Mondstadt!  Now excuse me while I go grab a fresh apple from the stash and curl up to watch a jolly good show.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

we got a new bed frame yesterday to replace the one that was literally falling apart (and collapsed at one point). The new one is super low to the ground which was weird at first but I kinda like it now, and I'm happy to no longer have a side that dips and makes me feel like I'm gonna fall off the bed.. And it doesn't squeak anymore! Just a good thing to wake up to.


----------



## oak

My rabbit went to the vet and got a clean bill of health despite having half his teeth ripped out a month ago & a jaw abscess removed. He sure is a fighter. He looks better then ever.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I played a bit of Train Sim World 2 on my XBOX. It let me play for free because of the gold membership that came with the system. It’s different from games I would typically play, but still fun.
⟡ The washer is finally fixed in my apartment. I have been complaining about it in the “what’s bothering you” thread quite a bit, so it’s a relief to have it working again. I’m not sure what took so long either.
⟡ I watched a few episodes of the ReLIFE anime and I’m really enjoying it. Usually I’ll give a series about two episodes and decide whether or not to continue. I’m definitely continuing this.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept soooo good last night. It was the best night's sleep I've had in a long time!
- I got to sleep in this morning because I didn't have to work.
- I finally completed an achievement in a game that I've been working on for a while.
- I had a relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I started writing my story for Hero's Crossing and I'm really happy with it so far!
- My niece and nephews arrived in town this evening. I'm hoping to see them tomorrow or Thursday!
- I'm off work again tomorrow!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've gotten into planking just a couple days ago, and I feel like I'm already starting to see some slight improvements!  I've been starting out with three reps of ten-second planks (my goal is to be able to hold a plank for 2+ minutes), and today was the first day that I made it through all of them without any failed attempts! 
☾ I've started my last New Game+ run in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and I've made myself a document to log my item-collecting progress in!  I feel like I'm making good progress on it already too, now that I don't have to worry about saving up money for achievements anymore.
☾ I also went on a quick villager hunt tonight since Filbert moved out, and I found one of my dreamies, Sylvana!!! ;v; I have her Amiibo, so I wasn't actively hunting for her, but I just couldn't pass her up, especially since she appeared on my next-to-last ticket.


----------



## Sophie23

Here’s what I’m happy about for last Monday & yesterday

Monday - I saw my great aunt with my mum - we had lunch out  ( I had Scampi and chips ) she gave me a present  some nice smelly stuff

Yesterday - we went shopping at Lakeside shopping centre ( I bought a cute Husky eye mask from Claire’s an accessories shop ) and then I bought some colouring pencils and a Pokemon colouring book from WHSmith. Then we had lunch at Lakeside ( I had a Tuna Mayo Sandwich  and I shared some crisps with mum. )


----------



## oak

I got a long john donut from Tim Hortons today. I haven't seen one of those bad boys since I was a kid. For all you non-Canadians, a long john is just a long rectangular donut with chocolate frosting and it feels special from it's nostalgia.


----------



## Midoriya

Work is going well and my partner is always so sweet to me.  No complaints.  Just your typical awesome weekday for me.


----------



## JellyBeans

impulse decided to pick up an extra shift at work today and it ended up being one of the longest ones i've worked but also one of the ones that flew by the quickest lol - made extra money and had a good time :]


----------



## hakutaku

- Got a new laptop after BOTH of mine (a newish one from christmas and my really old cheap one) broke on me. I'm glad my new laptop is working really well  I'm happy because I managed to find  it relatively well-priced with 256 GB, my preferred charging set up, and in the colours I like (silver and black) <3

- there's a heat wave again in the UK but it's not as severe as last time, at least not in my area...


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I saw Mortimer the bat on my porch last night.
- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a good massage therapy session this afternoon.
- I had a delicious veggie stromboli for dinner and have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.
- I did a little bit more writing on my Hero's Crossing story. Not much because it was a busy day, but any progress is good progress.
- I got to see my niece and nephews this evening! My niece is normally shy around us at first and warms up over time because she was born right before the pandemic, so we haven't seen her as much as we would have liked. But this time she was excited to see us and started dragging me around right away. She even called me by name without any prompting. I spent some time talking with and playing with all of them and I got invited into their fort to hang out with all 5 of them when none of the other adults were allowed to enter.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I submitted my answer for the second round of Mysteries of the Monolith, and I’m confident with my answer. My eyesight never fails me with tasks like this. Reminds me of the Elmo I spotted from very far away when I was just three years old. Apparently, I pointed and screamed “Elmo.” My dad told me that story, lol.
⟡ I had a steak quesadilla and a very large mango whip slush from Taco Bell. The dude put it in a large drink cup instead of the medium, so I got to enjoy double the slush.
⟡ My favorite person drew this from a Croconaw drawing I’d done. She remembered the eye bolt and everything.


Spoiler: in here


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was missing in action for a couple of days lol.

The weather was nice today.
I went on a car stroll with my sister.
I made some small progress on my art project!
Staying on the topic of art stuff, I finished a drawing which means I _finally_ got to change my profile picture after not doing so since December of last year! If you thought Blue and Poliwag would be gone, you'd be wrong. I can't just let them go. This time, they're having a great time in the enchanted forest and being amazed by the glowing mushrooms surrounding them. Here's a better look if you want!



Spoiler: These two adorable cuties



The mushroom cap that Blue is wearing is based on the *puffstool enemy* from The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap. As for Poliwag, it's pretty obvious that it's supposed to be a super mushroom.


----------



## Merielle

☾ New Witch's Quest and Mysteries of the Monument puzzle came out today!!  Very relieved the latter was another I-Spy puzzle since I'm terrible at the mirror-type stuff ;v;
☾ I was able to work some time in for gaming! ^^
☾ Today was a little rough for a couple reasons tbh, but I think I handled it pretty well so that it didn't ruin my day.  But also I'm taking next week off so I can just enjoy the Fair and chill with my hobbies for a little while!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I requested an appointment at a dentist via their website and they finally got back to me via text. I love that more businesses are doing that, because my social anxiety does not let me do phone calls
Also just glad to finally be able to go to the dentist, it's been too long


----------



## xSuperMario64x

was feeling pretty tired and meh today but lots of little things made me happy 

★ all of my kitties decided that they wanted to hang out in my room today so I got to spend lots of quality time with them 

★ I have to go to work tomorrow but I've really enjoyed my last two days off, definitely needed it after this past week. I also can't wait to see baby Dodge again 

★ I have gained an obsession with the beanie baby Goochy the jellyfish, he's so adorable and funny looking and I just love him. I have a teenie beanie version but I just bought the beanie buddy version so I can actually play w him and cuddle him at night 
here's a pic of what he looks like, such a precious boy  his little eyes and tie-dye coloring and floppy tentacles are everything to me lol





★ finally went back to the thrift store today and the desk was still there, so I went ahead and bought it! my dad will help me bring it home tomorrow since we'll have to load it on his trailer. but I'm pretty excited to finally have a bigger desk!

★ I've been doing a bit of research on betta fish because I would really like to get one at some point. I've been wanting a pet fish for a while and I want something small and relatively low maintenance. I'm hoping to find one that's really frilly and a blue color  I'm also thinking of getting a pet snail to live with him so that's pretty hype. I gotta come up with names for them so when they get home I know what to call them 
(also don't worry, I will be getting a minimum 5 gallon tank, depending on how much space I have I may get a tank up to 10 gal)

★ back again to talk abt how much I love my SO, he's truly a one of a kind and I'm so grateful to have him in my life 

★ I'll very likely be done with my new signature tomorrow, I'm so excited to show it off bc I'm pretty proud of my avatar and even though the signature isn't finished yet I think it'll also look fantastic!!


----------



## Midoriya

Today's been another fantastic day!  We're ahead at work and my partner is a joy to talk to and be around.


----------



## allainah

My friend Kendall is coming over to hang with me! I haven't seen her in monthsss I'm so happy and excited :3 I even did my makeup and showered so I can be pretty for her LOL


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Woke up this morning to a nice surprise - My dog sleeping on my bed. I got to pet her and cuddle with her. 

♡ Did some trades in AC:NH and got most of my wishlist items! 

♡ My dad bought me a pack of Starbursts and some Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. 

♡ My brother was at a friend's house for a few hours, which meant I finally got to use the computer. 🖥

♡ Poofesure uploaded a new video of him playing Wii Sports with a keyboard and mouse (he said it wasn't very fun). 

♡ I decided to write a backstory for Sakura  (the Wii Sports CPU Mii) and it was really fun, plus I'm happy with what I wrote.   (I guess this is considered fanon?)

♡ Looking forward to playing Wii Sports later (especially since my batteries died on me last time I played), I'm probably gonna try out Boxing again! 

♡ Tomorrow is my younger brother's birthday!


----------



## Soigne

I'm having a great cup of tea and school starts in about a week's time.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person is returning next week! I just about cried seeing her name on the schedule.
⟡ I should be getting paid in the next few hours or so, and I’m excited to see how much it is.
⟡ I picked up some more bottled water at the gas station after work tonight.
⟡ I finally washed my fitted sheet and blanket so I can sleep in freshness.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was nice today. It was warm but not too hot and we didn't get the thunderstorms that were expected.
- I had my leftover veggie stromboli for lunch and it was still delicious.
- I did a little more writing on my Hero's Crossing story.
- I finally came up with an idea for my grimoire pages. I hope I can do it justice.
- I got to see my niece and nephews again this evening. I spent some good time with each of them and started getting present ideas for birthday and holiday season coming up soon.
- I don't have to work tomorrow and the next three days should be a little less hectic so I get to chill for the rest of my week off.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The photo album I've been using to store the bromides I collect has had an empty front cover page for ages, but I've finally got one that's perfect for it! ;v; I had some specific criteria in mind, and this one fit all of them perfectly.  Now to just find one to use for the back cover ahaha
☾ I played some Style Savvy: Styling Star today! ^^ I met another new customer and worked on completing the clothing catalogue some more.
☾ Started collecting the ACNH NSO icon elements for August!
☾ I also got to watch a couple of Minecraft videos with my family!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Only a couple of things that technically happened yesterday. 

The weather was sunny and pleasant. Despite going up to 25 degrees celsius, I did not sweat my back off _at all_. It wasn't very humid today (or maybe even a lack of it!), so I was actually enjoying the pleasant heat outside!
It took me an entire day thanks to my laptop running like a potato, but I have finished a drawing to use for my signature for the TBT Fair! I really hope I didn't exceed the signature height limit. I'm still finding my way around lol. My goodness, despite not shading at all, there's something about it that makes me look at my art for a good while. To put three cherries on top, I also decided to put in the villagers from the celebrating diversity event a while back featuring Pag-Asa (myself), Sterling (xSuperMario64x), and Tazan (Venti) after getting permission from them! The two have been really great friends to me on the forums and I want to show my appreciation for them. Having the three of us basically vibe together in one drawing is great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I finished my avatar and signature for the fair today and I'm very happy with how it turned out!! I always love getting a chance to draw Sterling 

★ got my new desk today, and even though ny dad and I kinda had to tear it apart to get it into the house (bc it's massive and weighs like 175 lbs lol rip) tomorrow we will put it back together and I'll finally have a bigger and nicer desk!

★ got to talk on the phone with my SO this evening, every day I talk to him I feel more comfortable and I love him even more 

★ my new shirt should be coming tomorrow! I don't know if I've mentioned it before but it's a 3D World shirt with Cat Mario on it! this is what it looks like:





★ ended up not going into work today but I really needed the day off. just been physically/mentally feeling awful for the last week (if it weren't for my SO I would prob also be emotionally unwell). I got to sleep in so that was nice. hopefully by Sunday I'll feel better and can go back into work.

★ my cats Miko and Bab are so stupid and I love them sm

★ I'm gonna start doing more fair stuff tomorrow and I'm pretty excited about that


----------



## allainah

Just bought these for my bff for her birthday in September! This will be my first time getting her birthday presents (because we live in diff countries) I'm so excited and I love buying gifts for people <33


----------



## themysterybidder

I've finally got a lot of free time after a extremely busy 10 weeks!


----------



## Sophie23

*I completed my pokedex on Pokemon Sword!! 

I got the Shiny Charm & Oval Charm!! *


----------



## Franny

this was for yesterday but i'm still happy about it today, my boyfriend and i played some vidya together and watched the supermoon for a while. it was so gorgeous out, it's normally rainy/cloudy when some astronomical event is happening in my area so it was a big treat to finally see something. i believe there may be a meteor shower tonight as well so i'm going to host a bon fire tonight and test my luck in seeing some.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve been finding it so much easier to sleep with the air conditioner on because of my sleep meditation music. It mostly cancels out the noise of the fan. 
⟡ I’m over halfway finished of watching the ReLIFE anime, and I have to say, I enjoyed it.
⟡ I’m happy about my new schedule for work. I have my 30+ hours and have the three busiest days off, at least for this week. Fortunately, it is likely permanent!
⟡ I got paid and it was a lot of money!! Exactly what I was expecting!
⟡ I hope to god I didn’t wake her up last night but she legit replied immediately. I can’t with this level of comfort, I just can’t. This is exactly what I need.  _I._ _Don’t. Deserve. Her. asdfjkl (my favorite person <3)_


Spoiler: ♡


----------



## Franny

more happy things.

tested negative for the big C, thank goodness.
my doordash order was cancelled (sucks) but they gave me a LOT of money back in credit. like, 3x what i paid for my food because it was a huge stressful ordeal. TLDR someone either stole my food or someone in the restaurant lied and said they made it, OR the order was just lost. but i got like $70 in credit on a $22 order which is nuts.
used my credit to buy sushi!! excited for lunch again!


----------



## Autumn247

I have been very productive lately, been doing a lot of cleaning, exercising, etc
My apartment building had a S'mores day thing the other day for International S'mores day, so that was fun, got to roast the marshmallows downstairs in the community room
I got some new decor and stuff for my apartment and it looks really nice, also got some paintings and pictures hung on the walls
It's gonna be a super busy couple of months so I'm enjoying some relaxation time today 
I'm a lot less stressed and anxious than I normally am 
Played some Stardew Valley today 
I'm learning a new song on my ukulele


----------



## Stella-Io

Tryin to focus on the good today, I saw two of my bosses dogs at work today who don't normally come, the best behaved sweetest girl Golden Retriever and the sweet crazy dandruff-y Chihuahua. The bestest girl is old and has arthritis, so she can't come to work as often as she used to. The other one is just a little crazy and is small so she might get stepped on by accident. But both are super sweet girls, while I was saying hello to the golden the Chihuahua was crawling all over my lap demanding attention. I gave them both kisses and affection, they also give kisses


----------



## Midoriya

This has been a fantastic week!  My partner continues to be sweet, I got paid today, and everything is going well.  I also have a 32GB SD card for my 3DS and a new charger for my tablet arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Jhine7

Happy to be going to the beach tomorrow followed with mountain biking on Sunday! Gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I forgot to mention this yesterday, but I really enjoyed seeing the super moon last night. There was just enough cloud cover to make it look hauntingly beautiful but not hide it completely.
- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was perfect today, sunny and around 80 degrees with a nice breeze blowing.
- I had a wonderfully calm and relaxing day at home.
- I did a little more writing for my Hero's Crossing story. I think I've finally worked out how to handle a part that I was stuck on.
- I refined my ideas for my Grimoire pages and I know pretty much exactly how I want them to look now.
- I picked up some Oreo Cones at the grocery store tonight because I was craving them.
- I have the whole weekend left before I have to go back to work.


----------



## digimon

i've been working on my stardew valley run on my pc and was happy to receive a few achievements today! the one i was working on in particular was the full shipment and i completed it today. tomorrow i'm going to try and get gourmet chef and possibly finish up my fishing catalog


----------



## oak

Sims 4 packs went on sale so I got the cottage core one so I can distract myself while my man is away for 10 days. Time to befriend wild rabbits and raise chickens.


----------



## S.J.

oak said:


> Sims 4 packs went on sale so I got the cottage core one so I can distract myself while my man is away for 10 days. Time to befriend wild rabbits and raise chickens.



I didn't know this existed!  I haven't played Sims 4 in so many years, but now I really want to get a pet cow!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening, and made huge progress on collecting clothes! Looks like I'm over halfway to my goal now.  I met another new customer too! The person who got to make up all these NPC customers must've had an absolute blast.
☾ I'm really excited for the new Fair events starting tomorrow!! ;v; Also, it looks like I've got a little Fairy Dust?  I don't know what it's for or why it's for, but I'm excited to find out!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Today went off with a rough start but I'm just really happy after missing the donation truck like 3 times in a row while wanting to donate my things today I finally got a shopping bag's worth of my things that aren't really important to me anymore and I'm hoping someone else will like them more donated and I really need more space in my "room" T-T
I got a few more things put in my bag for the next pickup and I'm really happy I finally managed to re-arrange my belongings around I'm even closer to my ideal goal I've been working so hard on for so long


----------



## TalviSyreni

oak said:


> Sims 4 packs went on sale so I got the cottage core one so I can distract myself while my man is away for 10 days. Time to befriend wild rabbits and raise chickens.


I wish I could play The Sims 4 as it looks amazing but I'm afraid I'd kill my poor laptop whilst playing the game. 

Despite the fact its going to be another hot day I'm actually feeling pretty good right now and looking forward to some potential thunderstorms on Monday followed by a much needed cool down in the weather.


----------



## hakutaku

Only one more day to go before the heat wave ends  I'm happy it was actually kind of cool and breezy last night so I managed to get a decent  sleep


----------



## NovariusHaze

Pokémon Go nerfed incense but I still got four shiny Galarian Zigzagoon today so I’m happy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Yesterday was my brother's birthday!!  I can't believe he's growing so fast, though.  He got a chocolate mousse cake, $200, and some card games - Exploding Kittens , Taco vs. Burrito , and Throw Throw Burrito. We played them and it's super fun!

♡ Me and my brother got to video-chat with our mom after not seeing or hearing from her for 8 months!! She seems to be doing well and we might even get to see her soon, I can't wait!! 

♡ Played Wii Sports and made quite a bit of progress - In Boxing I got to Pro level really quickly  (but now I'm stuck fighting Tyrone and Pierre *sob*) and I got some medals in the Training modes/sports! I even got the gold medal in "Hitting Home Runs" for Baseball! 

♡ I finally got the purple variant of the cat-ears headband in Tomodachi Life! 

♡ Met an awesome trader on Nookazon who's also a Zelda fan. 

♡ My parents bought some peaches & nectarines and they're very tasty. 

♡ I've been in a good mood all day today. Hope it lasts!


----------



## JemAC

Slightly more over the last week rather then just today;


It's my weekend off from work and getting closer now to a week off which I can't wait for just to relax
Caught up with some old school friends recently and we're planning to meet up in a couple of weeks when we all have a free day together 
Weather forecast looks like it's going to cool down in a few days so I can stop melting in this heat
TBT Fair! The events are always a lot of fun and all the new collectibles look amazing 
Celebrated my sisters birthday during the week and had a lovely meal out with the family
My two youngest fluff balls, Oliver (the slightly darker, bigger one) and Lola, turned 1 last week - they're both so lovable and friendly and always bring a smile to everyones face when they're around! It has been especially nice recently watching them play together and explore the garden as a few months ago Oliver came down suddenly with a rare condition where his nerves stopped firing signals to his brain and had to effectively learn to stand and walk again when he couldn't support himself at all. He's doing really well now and it always makes me happy seeing how far he's come, he'll probably never be as active or fast as his sister but I'm really proud of him and love spending time with them both and all my other pets


----------



## Midoriya

Well the tablet charger I ordered isn't the right size, and the SD card for my 3DS I ordered ended up being a bootleg.  I'm not really worried about it though because I used extra credit to pay for that, meaning I really didn't pay out of pocket for it.

On the positive side, I am happy that I have had friends reach out to me recently to support me and try to help me.  It means the world to me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am happy because me and one of my co-workers switched shifts for tomorrow so instead of working at 7am I am going in at 5pm! Can't wait to not have to set an alarm, maybe do some laundry, work on completing some of these events, and start preparation for my final year of college


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got a good night's sleep and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was really nice again today, sunny and warm.
- I'm trying out a new calming supplement for my dog and he's doing okay with it so far. I hope it helps him.
- I had a good day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I worked on my grimoire pages today and got the first one almost done. I just need to add borders and color.
- I had a chocolate milkshake for dessert this evening.
- I'm enjoying the TBT Fair so much!


----------



## Shawna

1. Ate Popeyes fries and rolls for lunch 

2. A commission of my main OC couple came in 

3. Today’s SML episode, Jeffy’s Green Bean Allergy, was ******* hilarious 

4. Got some TBT donated to me :,,,,,,,)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today was pretty eventful!

I had a great breakfast! A few slices of tomatoes and onions really made the food much tastier.
My dad told me there was a free car inspection and told me to drive to a dealer, so I did. There were a couple of unexpected things that happened, but they got resolved thankfully. My sister also came with me and there was an area where we could get hot drinks for free! We went for hot chocolate in the end... Okay, I (kinda) did a funny thing before I let a mechanic drive the car inside for inspection. I set up a soundtrack from the Gran Turismo series then turn off the car entirely so it would stop playing the music. Now I'm sure they turned down the volume (it's not at a level that destroys people's ears don't worry), but they most likely heard the first few seconds and probably said to themselves "what kind of upbeat music is this!?".  Once the inspection was finished, got the keys back, and turned on the car, I noticed Space Junk Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy was already played halfway through. Yeah, the mechanic driving the car for a bit probably thinks I have a funky taste in music lol.



Spoiler: The Gran Turismo soundtrack in question



Don't Kick Yourself - Isamu Ohira




This plays in a particular area where you get your car serviced such as a car wash, an oil change, and a couple of cosmetic purchases, so it makes total sense to set that up. It's little things like this that amuse me so much haha.



I made some progress in my art project! I got in some more progress too while waiting for the car to be inspected lol.
I had pizza for lunch. I used an online coupon which made the price cheaper and saved a few dollars!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I saw some recognizable cars that have already been mentioned previously. For the one that has yet to be identified until now, it is a *Porsche 911 Cabriolet (993)*! Fun fact: This was the last Porsche 911 generation to use an air-cooled engine. While this cabriolet model doesn't appear in Gran Turismo 7, the *Carrera RS* model does so I'm still taking this as an absolute win, and it's my first time spotting the 993 generation as well.
I had a tasty dinner. Wow, all three meals I had today were pretty good. 
I've been catching up on a few activities for the TBT Fair. I misinterpreted the waterfall as a tree so now it looks like mud is pouring out of the rocks over at the Forest of Lustrous activity oops.


----------



## Gene.

Mine is kinda silly, but I always get very happy everytime there is a TBT event like the fair of the Easter events. I absolutely love the strong feeling of community and friendliness and it always helps me get back into not only playing Animal Crossing, but back into posting on the forum and talking with others more, and I'm very thankful for these events!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m doing pretty good with the current event even though I don’t have my New Horizons game set up yet. I’ll get to it eventually, but for now I need to do some careful planning for my new island when I make it later. I’m doing my best to slow down with my games rather than rushing through them. Hopefully I can sell a couple of collectibles once I earn enough tickets, cause I really would like to start saving up for things, like my New Horizons island. Also, I’m feeling much better today than I was last night. I ate Taco Bell for dinner yesterday and it made my stomach feel so sick and bloated. I almost had a all-nighter because of it.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I watched a couple episodes of Fairy Tail with my parents this morning! ^^ We also caught up with SmallishBeans' lastest Empires episode today too.
☾ All the new Fair events!!  I've been having a blast with them, and with trying to keep up with everyone's entries—I love seeing all of the stuff everyone's coming up with!  I also gave Count Inside the Bottle my best, and I love the community effort in the Wishing Well event!
☾ I've also been hard at work on the first Forest of the Lustrous coloring page!  I'm really excited to finish mine; I'm pushing myself with this one and so far I'm quite happy with how it's turning out. ;v; I also found some jars to use for Enchanting Elixirs, and I've been brainstorming ideas for that and Hidden Hideaways!


----------



## KittenNoir

Happy that the second week of the fair has started I can’t wait to rush home and start working on the new events


----------



## oak

I got Disney+ again so I can keep rewatching seasons of bobs burgers


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

I bbq'd today just so we can have some really good food and I love to grill food!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Even though I know today is going to go by slowly, I can't help but smile knowing that it's also the last day of this oppressive heatwave.


----------



## Sophie23

I got Pokemon Home and Pokemon Bank 
I transferred my Pokemon to Pokemon Sword


----------



## Autumn247

Yesterday I spent some time with a friend.  We played the Digimon TCG, watched some of the anime, and played a little bit of the new Digimon Survive videogame.  Also, he bought me a really nice digimon playmat which I love!  That was very nice of him  We had a fun time 
It's been a good morning so far, nice and peaceful, relaxing with my kitties and watching some stuff on amazon prime 
I started playing Rune Factory 4, looking forward to getting into it.  It seems like a lot of fun


----------



## skarmoury

Slowly learning how to drive since the past week and I've made great progress! I used to have such a big fear of driving so I'm proud I'm easing up to it  (Still bad at turns though LMAO but it's fine since I'm still new to everything!)


----------



## hakutaku

- Heat wave is almost over, and it's forecast to rain constantly next week  

- My brother + my mum's best friend came over for dinner last night and we all had a good time

- Made some nice food! I also tried cottage cheese for the first time and I finished off my box of Curiously Cinnamon cereal lol (it's the UK version of cinnamon toast crunch i think)


----------



## Loriii

Good to find someone that actually cares about you and appreciates that you are there for them. Like somehow you feel you are making a difference in their life, no matter how small or big it is. Very rare to find a person like that these days.


----------



## oak

Loving my new salt & pepper shakers in the shape of a lemon & lime. They were unnecessary purchases but for 2 bucks who could say no?


----------



## Shawna

1. Ate soft tacos for lunch 

2. Doing an art trade with a friend

3. A commission came in (the one I have as my avatar as of typing this)


----------



## Midoriya

- My grocery order went well and I have food and drinks again!

- My clothes are all clean in the dryer and I just need to fold and put them away.

- My partner has been super sweet.

- I got to talk to a friend I hadn't talked to much in awhile.  Thanks for the interesting conversation, @poweradeex !  

- I'm about to groom myself and practice self care.  

Sometimes it's the simple things in life that make you happy.


----------



## mrbeanfan64

I'm happy that I can be on the bell tree forums after a long time of working


----------



## allainah

im happy seeing this lil dude exists


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was cool and cloudy today which felt nice.
- I enjoyed the last day of my vacation and didn't feel anxious or depressed about going back to work tomorrow. I think the Fair distracted me.
- I spent some more time working on my first grimoire page and it's nearly complete. Just a few more details to add. Then onto the second page.
- I came up with ideas for both my evil and good enchanted elixirs. I just need to find appropriate jars to use.
- I have lots of items I can use for round 3 of the Witch's Quest. I just need to gather them all.
- I finished coloring the first line art for Forest of the Lustrous.
- I'm slowly but surely building up tickets.
- I got the first of my fair collectibles, the beautiful Indigo Mushroom Lamp! Thanks again, @Croconaw!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ The me from last year definitely wouldn’t say this, but I cannot wait to start my morning shifts on Tuesday. The morning crew is also ecstatic to have me coming to their shift.
⟡ I’m happy to have finished my entry to Forest of the Lustrous. I’m satisfied with it.
⟡ I had the necessary items for round three of the Witch’s Quest.
⟡ I ended up going out to buy Pringles just for the round, but now I have a snack.
⟡ I’m very excited to see my favorite person on Thursday finally. ♡


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I are skipping the One Piece movie tie-in episodes, so we just watched a couple episodes of FMAB this morning instead! ^^ Really glad we decided to give it a rewatch after so long; it's such a good series.
☾ It was another really fun day at the TBT Fair! I woke up to find we'd already met all the Wishing Well goals (great work, everybody!!), and I was able to complete my first Enchanted Elixirs entry this morning! I had great fun solving the today's puzzle in Mysteries of the Monument, and gathering items for the third Witch's Quest this evening too.  Was sorely tempted to show off some of my otome/anime merch, but they're mine and the witch can't have them
☾ I've also made a ton of progress on my first Forest of the Lustrous coloring page—it's almost done, but it's getting quite late here already, so I'm gonna have to wait and finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Proud of myself for going to the dentist today


----------



## deana

Very happy to get 3 days off in a row


----------



## Sophie23

I just sorted out/ cleared out my bedroom and I have quite a few bits to sell for the car boot sale we’re thinking of doing probably in October because it’s too hot right because of the heatwave in the Uk


----------



## Gene.

Spoiler: kinda long paragraph ab school



I started my first day of 100% online technical school today after suffering thru 4 years of community college and dropping out. I absolutely love it so much already and I'm already getting to do work in my chosen field, which was something that I hadn't even reached doing after 4 years at my other school. I'm so much happier doing schooling like this, and being able to go into a career i have REAL interest in as opposed to the career my parents and ex-partner wanted for me. I'm glad I took this step and made this descision for myself.


----------



## Mairmalade

A fresh lemon poppyseed muffin, blue skies, and this doggy.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mairmalade said:


> A fresh lemon poppyseed muffin, blue skies, and this doggy.
> 
> View attachment 452980


at first i thought the lemon poppyseed muffin was you describing the puppy. 

tell that puppy it’s not okay to be that cute


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's finally raining and the thunder is unreal, it's constantly rumbling away.


----------



## hakutaku

Heat wave is over! It's 22 celsius and overcast right now, I feel so much better! I can't wait for it to drop to even lower temps later tonight  Currently I'm chilled out and drinking an iced coffee,,


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I went to GameStop not expecting to see it since when I last heard of it was 2-3 weeks ago and my GameStop here kinda sucks, BUT I still got it! The *female name I forget it* collection with Zelda stuff! There was like two bag and maybe 2 wallets styles. When I went there there was one style of bag and wallet left, and only one of them, so I got them both. I also got a case for my newest Switch lite, somethin I've been meaning to get for a while now but couldn't find a nice lookin one, or it was too similar or exactly the one I already had.

I also went to Micheals and got some cool spooky-ish room decor. It's doesn't scream Halloween but it is from their Halloween collection. I really like Halloween decor. I also got Posca markers.

Finally, which is the first thing I went to, I went to the AT&T store to get a new phone since this one wants to be a piece of **** and not work properly anymore, and I can't figure out why. The store did not have the colour I wanted (purple) even thou it was an option on the website where the bill gets paid, AT&T, nor could I pay it off all at once like I wanted, because it's an AT&T store, not Samsung. Which is really stupid, the store sells phones, so why can't I pay the phone off there? Whatever. Because the colour is actually an option, they ordered it and it will be here in about 1-2 days, but I still have to pay it off monthly. Atleast I got the colour I wanted and not some generic plain black or white. I don't like pink & I haven't seen the green phone but the colour sample on the paper did not look appealing.


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight!

- Work is going well.

- My partner and I put each other in better moods by being sweet to each other.

- I'm so close to triple crowning Yoimiya in Genshin Impact, and I got her C2 as well.  10 days or less until Sumeru releases!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I started watching Zelda videos again. I hardly play the games anymore (it's a pretty hard series to get back to), so why not? There was one in particular that I really liked, which was about the dark aspects of Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask (my two favorite Zelda games). I expected the video to be serious, but was pleasantly surprised to see some humor sprinkled in, the YouTuber saying stuff like "...And withers away after he gives Link _the talk_. About his destiny, that is" and "That's the second dead dodongo I've seen today". XD

-My parents cooked a delicious and healthy meal! They also made homemade pizza yesterday. I'm so happy that my parents love to cook and put so much quality into each meal. 

-Tyrone and Eva started dating in my Tomodachi Life game and I was so happy about it, I've wanted them to date ever since I first added them to the island and it happened.  Also happy to see that some of the couples are lovey-dovey and have good relationships with their special someones/spouses, this always makes me smile. 


Spoiler: Screenshots <3












-Started watching Poofesure rage compilations on YouTube and they're fantastic, I just finished the Baseball Edition video  and I'm currently watching the Basketball Edition one.  I love Poof's basketball videos and seeing his best + funniest moments in an hour-long video was just amazing. 

-Made an art piece that I really liked and made some progress on a fic!


----------



## allainah

1. I had tons of anxiety this morning but my meds actually helped for once and now I feel good and in a talkative mood :~) I love feeling this way

2. my aunt has moved onto our property with her RV home and our mutual friend Kendall, can now both come see us both easily. Also my aunt is the chilliest gal ever, she literally bought me groceries yesterday and the day before that got me stuff I needed from a smoke shop and a nice cold brew drink <333

3. my bf leaves tomorrow to drive down and come see me for a week! I'm super freakin happy about it but also ngl I have the nervous poopys which kinda sucks HAHAHAHA


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply last night even though I wish I could have slept longer.
- I didn't get too stressed about going back to work. I got a decent amount of work done.
- The weather was cool and misty today which felt nice after so much heat recently.
- Our power went out for about an hour this evening, but I'm glad it came back on pretty quickly.
- My husband and I went out for a walk while waiting for the power to come back.
- I had a couple more Fair submissions accepted and I have plenty of items for the 3rd round of the Witch's Quest.
- I got two more mushroom lamp collectibles today! I'm on my way to completing a full row!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finally finished my first Forest of the Lustrous coloring page, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out!! ;v; I love coloring, so I had a ton of fun working on it. 
☾ I'm also happy that Where is Gnome started today, and that I've got a concept in mind for my Hidden Hideaways entry!  Haven't started it just yet though, because my arm honestly needed a rest after that coloring page 
☾ Watched Densle's latest AC animation (I can't believe the series is almost over aaaaahhh), and also started watching Shubble's Empires SMP S2 series with my family!
☾ I played a little Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I met another new customer, bought some more new clothes for the catalogue, and made some more progress in replaying the story too.
☾ And I managed to nab some merch that was on sale—a blind box set and another clear file for my collection! ^^


----------



## Neb

- I heard from an internet friend for the first time in several months!
- I ate some teriyaki chicken from a new food cart.
- I got prescribed my first medication for A.D.H.D treatment. Hopefully it'll improve my attention span and focus a bit!
- I watched some anime while drinking a tasty cold brew coffee.
- Lastly I took my daily brisk walk to work off some stress.


----------



## vixened

I finally changed my username!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Madden 23 releases on Friday and I have three consecutive days off to play it.
⟡ I saw someone wearing a My Hero Academia shirt today and it made me smile.
⟡ I had a few more of my fair entries accepted tonight.
⟡ I’ve just been very relaxed and unstressed lately, which is nice.


----------



## Drawdler

Congratulations by MGMT is my favorite album and I’m melting <3<3


----------



## Bluelady

Despite my nephew's tantrums, it was a good day.

-The presents that my second sister ordered on my birthday arrived today.
-Ate junk food.
-This one is lame, but the CYL6 video for the app, Fire Emblem Heroes finally released today. I waited all weekend for it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Going to the toy store after work! : D


----------



## Imbri

I got a bjd I've been wanting for a while yesterday, and I found two more in the same line today that I ordered. One will stay in her stock but the other is going to be a hybrid and custom character.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's raining again with odd rumbles of thunder every now and then... it's just bliss to listen to with the patio door wide open.


----------



## xara

man, i haven’t posted in this thread in ages.  i promise to try and be more active in here soon as i really miss posting and interacting with everyone, but for now this post is dedicated to the newest addition to my family, as it’s only 1pm and she’s already made me so very happy today. <33

some of ya’ll have already seen her, but for those who haven’t... meet bonk.  i’ve talked about her and how my family and i were looking to adopt her a bit in the wby thread (even tho she wasn’t bothering me!), and we finally brought her home yesterday!






she was very overwhelmed at first and spent her first few hours with us hiding under our couch, but after devouring her dinner of chicken & tuna fancy feast, receiving plenty of pets and encouragement, and beating the crap out of a catnip pillow (that immediately became her favourite toy), she was finally ready to explore her new home. ^~^ 

she’s been with us for just under 24 hours now, and she’s already made herself at home lol. she has not left a single inch of this place untouched, even going as far as to jump up onto our kitchen counter (numerous times) and even the top shelf of my mother’s closet. her favourite spot seems to be in front of my mother’s window, though, which is where she’s currently napping. 

she’s a cheeky, adventurous and silly little girl, but she is genuinely so sweet. she’s constantly rubbing up against our legs and bonking her head into our hands for pets (hence her name lol), and she’ll even reach up my leg or stand on her back legs to be pet as well.  she’s very vocal, and she doesn’t seem to like being alone for long. her favourite toys are definitely catnip ones, but she also likes this colourful tunnel/tube that we have, as well as a halloween caterpillar that my mom picked out for her. 

we learnt her backstory yesterday as well, and it definitely isn’t a nice one, but she’s found her forever home with us, and she’ll never be abandoned or in a shelter ever again. she’s just the sweetest little baby, and i already adore her to pieces. 

_note: this post took over an hour to write because as soon as i wrote that she was napping in front of my mom’s window, she decided that i looked like a more comfortable place to sleep on instead. _


Spoiler: our first cuddle... im emotional


----------



## Franny

xara said:


> Spoiler: our first cuddle... im emotional
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453156


SO CUTE!! omg, she looks like my Minmo!!


Spoiler: long lost siblings?!











things im happy about today...

going back to the gym after giving it a really half-butt attempt last week, this week im doing it srsly
had spicy ramen which always helps my mood 
finished the book i was reading and it was really good, it made me cry. in a good way maybe?


----------



## allainah

My boyfriend is driving all the way from Ohio to here (FL) 16 hour drive!!! I can't wait to see him it's legit been over half a year since I've seem him ;-; i'm so excited but also extremally nervous


----------



## Plume

Last night I sold a painting on etsy and also received an extremely kind message about my art. I've felt discouraged about painting lately and this was so nice to hear??? ; ; now I feel determined to keep trying!
A friend commissioned me to draw their recently passed pet, which is so sad, but I'm happy I get to honor her memory.
I made fajitas and they came out really well!
it seems my cat is getting over her fear of the neighbor's children; she's finally spending time on the deck again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Ate a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast this morning. 

♡ Got some cherry-blossom petals and some wishlist items in AC:NH. 

♡ Made some more art pieces today. 

♡ Watched Scott the Woz's latest video Nintendo GameCube: Shaping a Generation - Scott the Woz and it was very interesting. 

♡ I was playing Tomodachi Life and I saw Haru and Asami hanging out at the beach (they're best friends in-game) and it made me smile. 

♡ Played a bit of Wii Sports Resort today and got the "1-Stage Master" stamp in Cycling (winning 1st place in every 1-stage course).  I'm currently woking on getting the "3-Stage Master" stamp (nearly identical to the last one but with the 3-stage courses instead) and I already made a decent amount of progress!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got better at some techniques at martial arts yesterday that are beyond my top techniques.  I'm glad I did.

- Work is going well and everything isn't stressful.

- I'm taking care of myself well and getting good rest.

- Over the past three or four days I feel like I was lost in a nightmare, and actively choosing to be in a bad mood.  I kept letting everything affect me too much.  The people close to me continued to support me, however, and my partner helped me wake up and realize what's truly important to me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again for a few hours last night.
- The weather was really nice again today, a bit on the cool side and the sun came out in the afternoon.
- I completed everything that I needed to at work and got to log off on time today.
- I'm going into the office tomorrow and they are providing us with pizza for lunch.
- My mom had a health scare last week but her bloodwork came back good so it's not a major concern.
- My mom did get Covid, but I'm happy that she's been vaccinated and seems to have a mild case.
- I've stayed relatively calm and unstressed despite everything going on this week.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The last t-shirt I ordered finally arrived today and it looks great! ^^ I can't wait to try it out.
☾ I've started working on my entry for Hidden Hideaways!  My art's usually always character-focused, so this is making for a nice change of pace.
☾ Watched another episode of Shubble's latest Empires SMP series with my family!
☾ I got a lot of gaming in today!  I also got to check out a mini artbook I've had, read a short story, and listened to a couple audio dramas.  I'm glad I set aside the time for all this, because I can already tell it boosted my mood a ton. ;v;
☾ I bought a couple songs I'd been wanting to get as well!


----------



## Franny

sushi for lunch!!! ヾ（*⌒ヮ⌒*）ゞ
also, last night i realized i haven't been putting my scale number onto the treadmill like i should have been, so my workouts may have been more effective than i thought!! going to try it tonight!


----------



## Mairmalade

tiffanistarr said:


> at first i thought the lemon poppyseed muffin was you describing the puppy.
> 
> tell that puppy it’s not okay to be that cute





Spoiler: his message to you









Today I'm happy because:

- Finished a mentally draining work project

- My stomach is feeling a bit better

- I have some time to read


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mairmalade said:


> Spoiler: his message to you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453296
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm happy because:
> 
> - Finished a mentally draining work project
> 
> - My stomach is feeling a bit better
> 
> - I have some time to read


Boop his nose for me and tell him he is forgiven


----------



## Autumn247

I got a ton of cleaning done the past few days, I'm really staying on top of my household chores lately 
Got on the treadmill today for 30 minutes
Have been drawing more frequently
Have some fudge brownies baking in the oven right now, can't wait to have one!
One of my cats (Mustachio) laid on my chest and purred while I watched some Pokemon 
Speaking of Pokemon, I'm enjoying watching Black and White, I never saw it when it originally aired 
I'm happy that I have both Amazon Prime now and Netflix, between those two I'm pretty much set as far as shows and movies go 
I started reading the Pokemon Adventures manga, read the first one, I have the next 5 of them held at the library, will pick them up tomorrow, can't wait to read more 
Played some ACNH today, trying to complete my catalog, have a long way to go still 
Finished Re-watching the Hobbit, next up is the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Midoriya

- @Jhine7 and I reached new post milestones as the #2 and #3 top posters of the forums, and had a lot of fun doing it.

- Work is going extremely well.

- My partner has been super duper sweet to me recently and it's made me so happy.

- I reached C6 with Yoimiya in Genshin Impact yesterday!  She's my first official non-perm banner C6 5 star, and my official main now.  I'm so happy that I made it to this point!  



Spoiler: Super Yoimiya


----------



## allainah

My bf arrived yesterday pretty late so we just went to bed, but today we got wawa for breakfast, bought some items for our camping trip tomorrow, and he's going to buy us a huge tent later today! The campsite were going to allows dogs so we get to bring his sweet pupper with and I just feel like its our lil family trip <3 
I thought it was gonna be awkward since it's been so so long since we've seen eachother but he has shown so much affection and it just warms my heart. He's sleeping right now and so is doggy right besides him ;-; I'm trying to keep everyone in my house quiet and I shut the door so he can get some beauty sleep ehhehe, I just love him so much


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished sanding the ceiling of my garage. It's been many years of my garage being unfinished, so it's time I finished it, put up cabinets, painted everything, ect. But it's a start and sanding all the messed up tape and bumps overhead made my shoulders quite stiff lol.

I finally started to have time to get into the event. It's better late than never, I guess. Life has just gotten hectic and there are a lot of bad things happening, but I'm going to try to make the best out of this, at least.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ This cute emotional support dachshund that came in at work made me smile. I spent a few minutes with her, and the owners were amazing. I put my head down for a split second and the dachshund immediately jumped up and licked my face. That’s emotional support for you. I didn’t actually get her name, but she is so adorable! This is the most distracted I’ve ever been at work, jeez. 


Spoiler: cute puppy








⟡ My favorite person is relieving me at work tomorrow. I work in the morning and her at night. I swear I will completely lose it when she comes in tomorrow. I need that hug. 🥹 It’s been a month.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply again last night.
- The weather was wonderful today.
- I took a walk outside on my morning break.
- I _*got *_a morning break!
- I had free pizza for lunch and got to chat with some co-workers.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- I did a little more work on my story for Hero's Crossing.
- I started working on my entry for Hidden Hideaway.
- I completed and submitted my evil elixir!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This technically happened yesterday and is just one thing since the day wasn't eventful for me, but I have passed the *95% *completion mark in my art project!  I am getting so. Close. To. Finishing. It. I know the TBT Fair is still going on, but my hype levels are steadily increasing toward finally getting this art project done!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Markiplier's Petting Chica Simulator.  Truly incredible experience, easy 12/10.
☾ I made some more progress on my Hidden Hideaways entry today!
☾ Today's new puzzle and scavenger hunt were really fun! ^^ I really look forward to these—even if this Monument puzzle nearly broke my brain, lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I haven't been feeling really mentally well this past week and after not hearing from her in over 3 months I finally heard from my second closest friend again, I know it sounds really cheesy but there's something special about her that when I see her or talk to her or anything really my worries all melt away and I feel like everything will be better, it must be fate that I swear she always shows up for me when I really need her the most, I wish she could understand how much she means to me 
- I had a pretty nice dinner
- I finally finished getting everything I need for my island so I will start working on it now as soon as I can, might still snag myself some extra bells or fish bait but I'm really happy I have everything I need way ahead of time before I'm going to be busy with school again soon and my NSO is expiring this Christmas
- I am going on my third rare beetle hunt this time, I am looking to make a bug model of every bug in the game by catching them all myself and I only need 2 more Golden Stags and 2 more Horned Hercules beetles until I'm done with all the rare bug models and I just need a couple more common bug models till I'm all done collecting every bug model.


----------



## S.J.

Merielle said:


> ☾ Markiplier's Petting Chica Simulator.  Truly incredible experience, easy 12/10.
> ☾ I made some more progress on my Hidden Hideaways entry today!
> ☾ Today's new puzzle and scavenger hunt were really fun! ^^ I really look forward to these—even if this Monument puzzle nearly broke my brain, lol.


Bless you for the link! The Petting Chica simulator is so adorable!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Merielle said:


> ☾ Markiplier's Petting Chica Simulator.  Truly incredible experience, easy 12/10.


That was so cute, Merielle.  I failed to pet Chica on my first try (lol) but was successful in the next attempt all the way through. It reminds me of the times when some people years ago on Youtube would do something like this where you have to choose between videos in order to progress.


----------



## Stella-Io

This was yesterday but oh well

I got off of work early since it was slow, so I spent that time setting up my new phone. So far everything runs fine, I have yet to download the Tumblr app which was giving my last phone issues, so we'll have to see about that later.


----------



## imorileo

I've been dealing with some really bad trauma that's affected how I interact with people and my relationships with those who I love. This has been going on for a little around 2 years. I recently started a different type of therapy that's been helping me a lot. I even have a  partner who understands my situation and isn't rushing me into anything! I'm happy that I'm given this opportunity to rebuild myself, even if I thought this was impossible. And I'm happy that so many people love me and want to help me.

If there's anyone in my situation, I'm here to talk! I might not understand, but I've become an amazing listener.


----------



## hakutaku

- went shopping yesterday and got some nice snacks including some jaffa cakes and French Fancies, which I ate with my mocha coffee this afternoon 

- I watched Apocalypse Now today and really enjoyed it

- I've  been enjoying the weather this week, it feels like Autumn is here   it's been overcast, a perfect temp, and really windy  but somehow it hasn't rained yet despite the forecast claiming it would lol


----------



## Shawna

My dentist appointment went well and my grandma got me Wendy’s afterwards. ^^


----------



## Jhine7

Was starting to get a little nervous on the price of our October wedding since 130ish are coming when we planned for 100. Looked into our contract and discovered the $2500 deposit paid last year is credited towards the final total. A huge relief and fist pump after seeing that and realizing it just got a lot cheaper 

59 days to go!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Madden 23 releases tomorrow and I’m able to start hopefully start playing it at midnight. I very conveniently have three consecutive days off work to play the game.  
⟡ I saw my favorite person today for the first time in a month and I was able to control my emotions enough that I didn’t start crying. Not that it would’ve been an issue, but we were at work. 
⟡ We hugged several times and less than half were initiated by me. This means a lot because she isn’t the most empathetic person, but I know she tries with me. Nothing seems forced on her part either. It’s like she genuinely feels the way she’s acting towards me and it’s ****ing amazing. 
⟡ I had a nice lunch/dinner consisting of lasagna, garlic bread, and some fries. 
⟡ I saw a former coworker of mine from one of the many previous jobs I’ve had. She always stops in here for coffee and a meal after she’s done with her job. She’s very memorable to me.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Im so happy because after 3 hours I finally finished all of my homework!! I feel accomplished!!! Maybe I can have some free time for myself now!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I've been sleeping deeply again most nights and it feels amazing.
- My back pain has been remaining manageable lately too.
- I've been keeping my stress levels in check.
- I was able to take both a morning and afternoon break at work.
- The weather was lovely so I went walking outside on both breaks.
- I completed a chunk of my story for the Hero's Crossing event. I'm so happy with how it's turning out.
- I finished solving round 4 of Mysteries of the Monolith. It was a lot of fun.
- I also submitted my entry for round 4 of the Witch's Quest.
- Tomorrow is Friday. Looking forward to the weekend so I have more time to work on my submissions!


----------



## Firesquids

Happy because I finally got a new phone, my last one was taped together and I had to use it like that for a while.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some more work done on my entry for Hidden Hideaways!
☾ New Where is Gnome and Wishing Well blessing window started today!  I'm already here a ton, so it's really cool getting Fairy Dust just for doing my usual stuff. 
☾ Got to see some new (to me anyway) official artwork of a couple of my faves! ;v; It's always nice when they work well as laptop wallpapers too, ehehe.
☾ I also got several little things done that I've been wanting to do for a while! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

- Work went well.

- I like how I'm changing my aesthetic up a lot for the Fair.

- I've had more time this week, so I've been working on my Fair entries, and the only one I'm missing for now is the Forest of the Lustrous challenge 1 (and the contests, but I'm not counting those for now, lol).


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to start playing Pokemon Shining Pearl today

Later on we are going to watch Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 - Almost finished watching all the Harry Potter films!


----------



## Franny

it's friday! i do have a sorta stressful weekend ahead but im glad to have time to sleep in and get some relaxation in.


----------



## Imbri

An online friend of mine had some small doll bodies she doesn't want anymore, and offered to send them to me for the cost of the shipping. This morning, she made a different offer - 3 small dolls from a line I collect that she has been considering selling. I'm going to buy them and she's throwing in the original bodies, with accessories, for free.

New little ones to dress up!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

well I had a second interview today for a management internship & the guy said I'd hear back from them sometime early next week... but apparently they liked me so much that I got the job 30 minutes after I interviewed  (also a ladybug landed on me while I was walking my dogs right before I found out, coincidence??)


----------



## imorileo

I absolutely love coming back to this thread because it lets me think back on my day and look for things to be grateful for! So in honour of that, I’m happy about being able to get on this forum and think about things that make me happy~


----------



## Shawna

My paternal grandmother helped me pack for my (and my dad and brother) trip to Houston tomorrow to see my mom and my maternal grandparents.  While I am extremely apprehensive about the trip (mostly because I do not know how it will go with my mom), I am also looking forward to it.  I have a bunch of amazing memories of my going to my maternal grandparent's house :,,,,,,,)


----------



## Jhine7

Excited for the new few weekends!

Got a wedding to go to this weekend.
Got our bachelor/ette party the next.
Then another wedding/Lake Placid weekend vacation following that one.
Fourth weekend we're meeting with our officiant for our wedding.
Fifth we have my fiance's bridal shower.
Sixth we're meeting with our DJ for our wedding.

Won't have a free weekend until October which brings our wedding the 3rd weekend in!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got paid today.

- Partner has been super sweet.

- Listening to fun music while working.

- Speaking of work, I've been doing really well, and I put in a final push today to go above and beyond.  I'm really happy with my work ethic.

- Lastly, I'm finally beginning to accept myself more and more as a person, which has been a constant struggle for me.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I'm happy that I started playing AC:NH regularly again after a month or so of burn-out. 

-I'm almost done with Poofesure's Wii Sports videos! I have about 30 more videos out of the 100-something. I'm hoping that I'll be able to finish the series before school starts, but knowing me I'll finish it in a week. 

-I've also been watching my favorite cartoon, Animaniacs! I'm glad that I can still sing the songs even if it's been two years, so I've been singing my favorites (like Yakko's World, Wakko's America, I'm Cute, A Quake, Hello Nurse, and The Ballad of Magellan) the past few days! 

-Got all the stamps and beat Anna (aka the Champion) in Wii Sports Resort Cycling!  Pretty impressed that it didn't take very long, either. I beat the 6-stage course in 1st place on the first try!  Although not as big as an accomplishment, I did get some more silver medals in the training modes for Wii Sports as well. 



Spoiler: My Tomodachi Life Progress 🏨



-Made a new Mii, Hello Nurse from Animaniacs! I had some trouble making it look as close as in the cartoon, but otherwise I'd say she looks pretty good! (She also looks a bit like if Fumiko and Asami somehow had a baby together, haha.)

-Got some nice color variants of clothing items! I already have some ideas of what clothes to give, I think Fumiko would look really nice in a red Chinese dress. She'd be matching with Sakura, too!

-Matt and Elisa had another baby! I think it's their second or third one by now? Either way, their kids must be super athletic, seeing that both their parents are Champions of certain sports. XD

-Reverted some of the Mii's nicknames to normal. Their old names were always funny every time they were mentioned, but it's nice seeing their original names for a change. (Although I _might_ keep some nicknames, like Goldfish and Spaghetti.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm happy today is done 
It was stressful for me, but it's all over with. Also the cicadas are making noise this evening and I like listening to them. It's relaxing to me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

i know i already commented This thread in general makes me super appreciative of the small things that go on in my day (and everyone else's)! Whenever I see this thread at the top of my feed I always try to respond with at least one thing that has made my day better


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another deep night's sleep.
- I went into the office today and had a quiet day.
- An issue that I discovered late yesterday was resolved today so it didn't ruin my weekend.
- I did a lot more writing on my Hero's Crossing story. I nearly doubled my word count. I'm almost at 1000 words but I'm only halfway through the story I want to tell. I'm pretty sure I'll be hitting 2000 words or more.
- I correctly solved Round 4 of Mysteries of the Monolith! It was tedious and I had some small doubts, but I'm so glad I got it right.
- I found an intact dragonfly wing in my backyard today. I'm sorry for the dragonfly that lost it, but I'm keeping it. Who knows? It may come in handy for the Fair.
- The weather was nice again today and my husband and I went for a walk this evening.
- I finished all 10 episodes of The Sandman today and was excited to see that a bonus episode has been released! Looking forward to watching it this weekend!
- It's Friday! I get to sleep in, work on Fair stuff, and relax this weekend!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Quite a fair amount of things today!

I got decent sleep last night which put me in a good mood for pretty much the whole day.
The weather was nice today. When I dropped off my mother at her work, the sun rising was just beautiful!
I had a nice small talk with @/xSuperMario64x! He shared a few photos of a car show he went to that mainly showcases old Volkswagen Beetles, different variants of the Sambabus (such as a *double cab* which I didn't even know existed), and even a Karmann Ghia! Of course, me being a car enthusiast, it got me in a happy mood. Bug even parked his own red New Beetle convertible at the show and it's awesome to hear that the people there liked it!
My sister and I went to the mall so she could buy a few things for her friend. We went into a Toys R Us store to look around for a bit out of curiosity. To my pleasant surprise, my sister found that they were selling small plushies of Blue and Magenta from Blue's Clues! I was cutified by them, especially since they make noises when pressing on their paw. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any clues, or I'd be whipping out a handy dandy notebook on the spot haha.



Spoiler: Aww



Apologies in advance for the potato quality lol.











I got to play a little bit of Gran Turismo 7. My sister was watching me play for a bit and when I told her about the *2004 DMC Delorean S2*, she got really pepped up for some reason. I don't know why, but it was a pleasant surprise and totally unexpected. Anyway, I decided to take that car for a spin to showcase it to her and even sounded the horn. We both burst out laughing after hearing it lol. The handling of it is... Okay if I'm being honest, but it's probably because of the tires.



Spoiler: The car in question









I listened to some music while working on my art project. I've been listening to a particular soundtrack from The Legend of Zelda - Oracle of Seasons and its *Dancing Dragon Dungeon*. It absolutely bops despite the Gameboy Colour limitations! Nintendo, can you please remaster both Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages?



Spoiler: If you want to listen to it for yourself











Speaking of which, I unfortunately haven't finished a piece for my art project today, but I still made progress regardless. This one piece is taking me much more time than anticipated, and it doesn't help when the art lean is annoying the heck out of me despite mirroring my work constantly lol. The pain will be worth it in the end, though!


----------



## Neb

- I volunteered at the library for five and a half hours and helped over a dozen families with the Summer Reading program!
- I ate a tasty burrito at a new restaurant.
- I relaxed with some anime and cold brew coffee.
- I gave lots of attention to my dog Fred!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Not happy that my tuxedo kitty has an ear infection, but there were a ton of very cute and very good doggos at the vet today! ;v; Every single one of them looked like they desperately wanted to come over and say "hi".  There was also a bulldog who, while clearly very good-natured, was _very_ firm in his refusal to get up on the scale.  It took two people to finally get him up on there, and then only barely.
☾ I got to work on my Hidden Hideaways entry some more.  It's really starting to come along!
☾ Decided to cut my hair this evening! I might keep it medium-length once it grows out again, but for now I'm enjoying how much lighter and cooler it feels. 
☾ I'm really excited for the new Fair events starting tomorrow, and the physical prize releases in the shop! ^^ I'm hoping that I'll be fast enough to get one of the wooden standees from the prize shop, but I'll be happy either way.


----------



## jadetine

The ever gracious and wonderful duo @Roxxy and @The Pennifer donated an incredibly rare 2014 Diamond (April birthstone) collectible for my lineup to commemorate an important date in my life. I was so shocked, I forgot to thank them here!

I am also so dang proud of my entry for the Hidden Hideaways enchanted door art contest. I have been kinda art blocked for a while, and it just unleashed my creativity-- if only I had more time to finish it to my satisfaction. Maybe later. 

Also, my son struggled in school last year, but he is really off to a great start this year and shows more enthusiasm for participating. 
And my daughter is picking up speech and reading a bit as a toddler. Everyone really develops at their own pace, but the fact that they are enjoying themselves and their new found knowledge is such a pleasure to see. 

Also, after months of blistering hot heat, it rained and poured and thundered today. I love rainstorms!


----------



## Bluelady

-My nephew was cuddly in the afternoon. Not so much in the evening.
-After struggling for 2 hours, I won the dinner battle and got my nephew to eat some of his dinner.
-Ate some Del Taco after I finished babysitting.
-BIL gave me $100 as a late birthday present.
-The mailbox key is lost atm, but the notebook that I ordered arrived.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's the weekend, the days are getting a lot shorter now which is a sign that summer is coming to an end and autumn isn't far away and my creativity has finally made a comeback. Happy days!


----------



## Autumn247

I got my root canal finished the other day at the dentist (it was started during a previous appointment but couldn't be finished in one visit).  It was a very long appointment,took an hour.  I have a followup appointment to get impressions taken so they can send them off to get a crown made, then I'll have another appointment to get the permanent crown put on.  I'm very glad to be getting all this taken care of finally. Will just have to be super careful with what I eat in the meantime so I don't mess up that tooth the root canal was done on, so I plan on avoiding chips, chewy stuff, hard/crunchy stuff, etc, and obviously sugar
Went grocery shopping yesterday, got everything on my list.  Plus I was able to find sugar free maple syrup, which is cool, because as I mentioned I'm trying to avoid sugar as much as possible.  Also I got a rewards card finally for the grocery store I typically go to. Now I can use my points I save up from shopping or food to get money off my grocery trips or enter sweepstakes, or redeem them for products or magazine subscriptions, etc 
Started watching Pokemon Diamond and Pearl 
I start volunteering on Monday, nervous but excited too 
Going to enjoy a relatively relaxing weekend


----------



## Sophie23

I had a Good day out with Mum today

I bought a DVD - Stuart Little 2
I got a new T-shirt it’s pink with a leopard print heart 
We bought some new decorative ornaments ( 2 Cherish Teddies to go with our collection ) they’re so cute 




  - Nancy




This one doesn’t have a name it’s called Heart to Heart thought




My parcel came with the new fantastic beats: The Secrets of Dumbledore DVD (for me)

And downton abbey a new era DVD for Nan


----------



## imorileo

Back again~ （＾Ｏ＾☆♪ 
So I’ve been catching stray cats, spaying and neutering them in order to keep the stray population low and allow them to live fuller lives. Today, I managed to catch two feral cats (one pregnant!!). That’s what I’m happy about. I hope I’ll be able to gain their trust, and hopefully post about them on this thread very soon. ♡


----------



## hakutaku

Visited my grandma today for the first time in a while, we took her grocery shopping then had lunch at her place! I had a spicy chicken baguette and a lemon meringue tart <3 It was nice to see her again, and I'm happy she's doing well, she was even cooking a stew for herself, which is lovely since she has trouble eating enough nutrients lately

I also did my makeup and wore a nice outfit for the first time in a long time lol

I got home and had a refreshing bath, so now I'm enjoying a coffee and the sunny, windy weather


----------



## Midoriya

I slept in and don't have to work, and that's the only thing I'm happy about today.

EDIT: Okay okay fine, I'm also happy that my partner is being super sweet and my aesthetic is  !  And because of my friends too.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I've gotten the chance to start training for a deeper voice!
It's been a long time I've wanted a more androgynous voice to help it match my identity (for those that don't know, I'm non-binary)  and voice act and sing male characters
I feel much happier with how it's coming along!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I made over $100 in tips this morning due to having to deliver a lot of pool orders at this resort I work at! Since it was such a nice day, everyone wanted to have lunch delivered and people seemed to be extra generous to me today which I am SO grateful for


----------



## Shawna

1. On our way to Houston, we ate Dairy Queen for lunch.  At first, we were going to get McDonald’s, but we changed our minds. As much as I love McDonald’s, Dairy Queen has a special place in my heart due to the fact that I grew up with it back on my old town I used to live in. :,,,,,)

2. Things are going really well with my mom so far for the most part <3333

3. I will be staying in my own bedroom for these three nights, and it’s beautiful. :,,,,,)

4. My brother made me laugh my arse off this evening when we were getting stuff at Target and getting dinner.

5. Ate Sonic for dinner while watching Family Feud with my parents, brother, and maternal grandparents (me and my brother ate Sonic while my parents ate Taco Bell).  Yet another good memory of this house. :,,,,,)

6. My mom is crazy, now I know why where I get my craziness from!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Today turned out pretty good even though plans got shuffled around. We were suppose to meet up with other couples for this putput thing, but due to severe weather that was suppose to come earlier, it was canceled then they decided to go out for ice cream. 

Spent alot of time with my spouse and we got this lemon shake up drink that is really good and lunch from this fair in town. I got a raspberry one and a strawberry one.

Right now it's night time and I am just hanging in the living room with the pups. A storm is on its way, so I tend to sleep with them when that happens to keep them quiet and calm. Even though it is late, the cicadas are still singing.
Today was a really nice temp, cloudy and cool even with a couple of short downpours but now it is pretty hot and humid outside.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nice, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I got to watch the latest episode of Shadows House and the bonus episode of The Sandman.
- I started working on my second grimoire page and it's already about halfway done.
- I made some more submissions and earned some more tickets.
- We unlocked the Greenwood Glow backdrop!
- I got to play Leif's Labyrinth! Mistreil makes the best games!
- Tomorrow is another day off to work on Fair stuff!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some more official artwork of one of my faves that I hadn't seen before! (๑ ;ω ; ๑)
☾ I got a lot more work done on my Hidden Hideaways entry!  Hopefully I'll have it finished before too much longer.
☾ I wasn't able to get one of the standees today, but that does mean I'll have a lot more tickets to put towards all the collectibles I want!  And I do want a _lot_ of them. 
☾ We got several more new Fair events!  I can't wait to see how the polls go for Your Gnomeo, and Leif's Labyrinth was a really fun and cute break from working on my door!  I also had a blast putting together my entries for Haniwa Homes and the first round of Whimsical Wardrobes this evening.  I'm afraid custom clothing patterns aren't really my forte, but I tried ahaha.  I'm also excited to get started on the next coloring page!!
☾ I watched a couple more episodes of Fairy Tail with my family this morning, and some Minecraft videos later on!


----------



## Loriii

Not actually happy, but kind of feeling contented with my life right now. I'm liking my change when it comes to dealing with people. I still have the old me (to a few important people), but it's nice to be able to stop caring anymore for people who stopped caring or never actually cared in the first place. Makes me feeling accomplished deep inside that I can cope up with it much easier and much better now. I also realized I don't need a partner or anything related or close to that in my life. It also feels lighter when you no longer have to deal with other people's issues (who aren't worth your time) when you, yourself already have so much to deal with. Let them deal with their own problems, I'd say.


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm mostly caught up on TBT Fair 2022 event entries (aside from Forest of the Lustrous challenge two)!   

- My partner has been super sweet as have my friends, and I'm stronger because of everyone.  

- I've finally accepted myself as a person and plan on continuing to improve myself throughout life.  

- My tax return that includes my inheritance should be coming in soon.  About to get a fat sum of money and not be strapped for money anymore!   

- I'm about to get some good rest and take the fattest cat nap ever.  

- I just tripled crowned Yoimiya C6 in Genshin Impact!   



Spoiler: Super Yoimiya


----------



## Soigne

I'm almost finished with the an essay that's part of a graduation requirement for my program, which really gives me hope about the whole thing.


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because:

- I went to yoga
- Woke up early
- Played Kirby's Dream Buffet with @Mistreil (ily)
- Had fun building my Haniwa Homes 'entry'
- I'm going to another summer family BBQ. Potatoes and onion on the BBQ  
- Continued reading a book I recently started, _The Death of Mrs. Westaway _by Ruth Ware
- Had a fudge bar. I love the 'Traditions Organic Fudge Bars' I get from Costco


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally got another youtube video uploaded, I'm glad I could do that despite being mildly sick for the last few days.

also just stating the obvious again but my SO is amazing and I'm so proud of him for being willing to grow and stand up to his anxieties and make his life better. I've only known him for a few weeks but I can't imagine how long he's been struggling, I feel blessed to have met him because I feel like I'm able to give him a bit of a pep talk and make him feel better and more confident. I really do hope things get better for him bc I hate to see him so stressed and tired every single day


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*☆ My first true week of school was super duper amazing! I made tons of new friends and everyone has been SO NICEEE.*
*☆ My weekend was super fun and wonderful OTHER THAN THAT I WAS SICK FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON TILL TODAY... but I am 100% better now and I feel happy!!*
*☆ I played Splatoon 2 this morning with everyone participating for the fair thing and it was sooo fun! I cant wait to play again later at 9 PM!*
*☆ I got to show all of my friends my sanrio x splatoon keychains and they thought they were adorable!*
*☆ I have been making tons of friendship bracelets and almost have 16 done!!! *
*☆ Tonight my mother and I are making Strawberry Muffins!! YAY!!*
It has been amazing and fun recently!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-It took me a ton of restarts, but I finally won a game in Wii Sports baseball! And it was with Pierre too, he's annoyingly good in every single sport I've played against him, so it felt good to beat him.  Even though baseball is one of my worst sports, I'm glad that I can still win and slowly advance to Nick and Sakura! 

-Poofesure uploaded a new video, I only got to watch the first few minutes but it looks super interesting - He's currently making Beef Boss-themed Wii Remotes!!  I'm gonna watch the video later and I can't wait!

-Been doing a lot of writing recently and thought of a story that I really like! 

-I made muffins with my step-mom the other day! They were a little burnt, but otherwise they were still good! 

-Got quite a bit of things done in AC:NH, I got the final 'Rough-Hewn'  achievement and I'm only 7 fish away from completing my fish critterpedia!! 

-It rained earlier so the temperatures are nice and cool.  Also happy that autumn is getting closer! 

-Decided to visit the Photo Studio in Tomodachi Life and took some pictures!  I honestly think it's an underrated mechanic that I truly enjoy!


Spoiler: Pictures


















-Someone made an article on the Poofesure Wiki about his quotes and I decided to add some! It's really fun reading through the whole thing and I think it's nice that I got to contribute to the page. 


Spoiler: Example



These are near-identical to the ones I wrote on The Out of Context Quotes Thread, but I chose these because I do not wanna risk getting a warning for putting something crude here. XD


----------



## LunaRover

I finally found the motivation recently to fix some things and clean up my lifestyle again!!

We are about to thrive a whole lot, but I guess I am most thankful today for the pretty weather and this super sweet pretty dog named Daisy on my walk (the elderly man walking her told me that pets just make her day…Day Zeee??? )

Working on my axolotl boy’s chiller maintenance is going smooth woo hoo~





garfield (not his actual name XD we don’t know it)


----------



## Croconaw

It’s been a minute since I last posted in here, but I’ve been a bit busy this weekend playing Madden 23. I’m really invested in the game and wanted to get some playing time in before starting my work week. However, a few notable things made me happy over the last few days:

⟡ I mustered up the courage to play online mode after practicing a bit on this game. The controls are a bit different from last year’s version, but I think I’ve gotten used to them.
⟡ I’m probably hanging out with my favorite person next week. We had plans before her mom got sick and she had to go take care of her. Now that she’s back in the area, we can actually make plans. I haven’t really gotten this far with anyone before, so I’m happy to finally be _comfortable_ putting myself out there, I guess. I also like how there’s really no pressure here. I told her in the past my reservations about large group events and she told me not to feel pressured into doing something I don’t want to do. And I actually feel comfortable saying no and I don’t feel the need to apologize for my feelings anymore, which is a big thing for me. 


Spoiler: don’t apologize for how you feel either.








We are planning on going to the dog park with our dogs, though! I’m hoping Keagan behaves because he gets weird around people he doesn’t know and other male dogs. Speaking of Keagan, I saw him today and he was being so cute!!
⟡ I’m happy that I really enjoyed my three days off and had lots of fun. I was able to play Pokémon with my favorite person on Thursday night and make a lot of progress on Madden 23 Franchise Mode.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> finally got another youtube video uploaded, I'm glad I could do that despite being mildly sick for the last few days.
> 
> also just stating the obvious again but my SO is amazing and I'm so proud of him for being willing to grow and stand up to his anxieties and make his life better. I've only known him for a few weeks but I can't imagine how long he's been struggling, I feel blessed to have met him because I feel like I'm able to give him a bit of a pep talk and make him feel better and more confident. I really do hope things get better for him bc I hate to see him so stressed and tired every single day


I got hyped that you released a video after reading your post, so I watched it immediately. I definitely got a lot of laughs out of it, especially when you kept driving your red Beetle into the lava (and going for a swim in the water eventually).  You're definitely not going to enjoy playing Gran Turismo with its more realistic driving physics as you might find yourself grinding the wall more often, Bug. And the engine-swapped Beetle and Sambabus I showed you a while back? You're gonna be spinning like a ballerina for days lol. But yeah, I hope you and your significant are feeling better now compared to the past few days. 
------------------------------------

Maaaaan, I had so much to do for most of the day that I only got a few minutes to catch a break before having to do one thing after another. Just a couple of things to note for today.

Getting the stuff I needed to do. It felt exhausting if I'm being honest.
*Feel free to skip this point.* It's been quite a bit since I spotted an interesting car and boooooooy, you would NOT believe what I saw. The car that I saw is a *DMC Delorean* that was stuck in traffic!  You know, the one that appears in the movie "Back To The Future"? I never would've thought I'd actually see one with my own eyes, let alone in the streets that are in poor condition from where I live. And because of this sighting, this now marks the *40th* unique manufacturer in my identified cars list. Wow. What's funny is that I mentioned this car in my previous post. Maybe if I start talking about the *Chevrolet Corvette C1* which is the last Corvette generation I have yet to spot, perhaps it would start showing up on the roads lol.
I got to watch @/xSuperMario64x's latest youtube video of him playing Beetle Adventure Racing!
Took a small nap.
I made progress in my art project and _finally_ finished this one piece that took me a couple of days to finish for some reason. Thanks for making me suffer with a lot of lag, potato laptop.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am purchasing Splat tomorrow (and maybe Mario Kart 8/Mario Party Superstars). I just want to be more involved with forum life


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I've had a relaxing and enjoyable weekend.
- I've nearly completed my grimoire pages for Behind the Bookcase. I just have a few more details to add.
- I finished coloring the line art for Round 2 of Forest of the Lustrous today. I'll upload it later, but I'm glad it's done.
- I can't believe it, but I solved the Mysteries of the Monolith round that released today! I'm terrible at those things.
- I'm having loads of fun with the Fair!


----------



## Shawna

Stuff I forget to mention yesterday:
1. Got snacks at Buckee’s on our way to Houston (this was shortly before arriving).  I got hot cheetos, chocolate covered almonds, and cotton candy

2. I love the grandfather clock here :,,,,,)

Today:
1. Ate pigs in a blanket and donuts for breakfast 

2. Ate Popeyes for lunch

3. Got cotton candy ice cream this evening 

4. My mom took a funny picture of me and joked about me looking like a smoke detector.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Rewatched a couple more episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood with my family this morning!  We also caught up with fWhip's latest Empires episode over a lovely dinner! ^^
☾ I was able to finish the second Forest of the Lustrous coloring page, and I had a lot of fun branching out a little bit from my normal coloring style!!  I was also able to finally figure out today's mirror in Mysteries of the Monument (I was_ so_ close to giving up too ), and I really enjoy scavenger hunt events on here, so I'm happy about the new Witch's Quest as well!
☾ I've also been enjoying just keeping up with everyone elses' entries in all the Fair events!  I love seeing what everyone comes up with. ;v; Haniwa Homes has already become one of my favorite events from this Fair—the tiny gyroid homes are just adorable, and there's just such a good range of themes and ideas.
☾ I'm seeing more improvements with my planking!  I went up from three ten-second reps to three fifteen-second reps a few days ago, and I've been successfully managing those without too much issue!  Oddly, I find myself really looking forward to doing my evening planks lol


----------



## Bulerias

I'm happy that TBT still exists and is as active as it, so many years later.


----------



## Midoriya

Bulerias said:


> I'm happy that TBT still exists and is as active as it, so many years later.



I haven't been here as long as you, but the feeling is mutual!  This place is truly special.


----------



## imorileo

I was sick these past few days, but now I’m so much better! Just in time as well for a wedding I’m super excited to go to. I also managed to finish a good chunk of my island that I recently reseted, and played a whopping ten hours of animal crossing uninterrupted!


----------



## hakutaku

It's been a chill, cozy day! We had a full day of rain (which is nice once in a while), and I put some fresh bedding down before having a bath. I also got some laundry done


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Can now officially say Splatoon 2 has been downloaded! Looking forward to playing it for a bit tonight and learning more about how to play this game (I am so late to the scene lol)


----------



## Loriii

Someone. It's been a very long while since I felt this.


----------



## Midoriya

Today could have gone _terribly _for me.  I didn't get any rest at all last night and it was raining hard outside today and flash flooding.

...but I didn't let it affect me.

I actually ended up having a pretty good day and worked my butt off at work to get a lot done, and I had fun while doing it.  And I was touched by the kindness of some people, which is when the rain finally cleared.  And all of that and today reminded me that even though my mom is gone, I'm already strong, and there are still people and things in this world worth fighting for.  And I believe that is the most beautiful thing of all.


----------



## Shawna

1. Ate lunch at Chuy’s
2. Looking forward to getting back home tomorrow


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I completed the work that I absolutely had to get done today.
- I got some laundry done so now I have clean clothes.
- The weather was relatively nice all day.
- I got a few more submissions done for the Fair. I'm caught up on the ones ending soon.


----------



## Merielle

☾ A couple drama CDs I ordered arrived today—a couple days earlier than expected too! ^^ I've already started listening to the first one.  Both CDs are over an hour long, so I'm spacing the tracks out a bit ahahaha
☾ I was able to finish my entry for Hidden Hideaways today!  I want it to be autumn already. ;v; I also had fun with the latest round of Where is Gnome? and I'm looking forward to the next Wishing Well blessing window tomorrow!
☾ I saw a new piece of official art of one of my favorite characters! 
☾ I got back into both Style Savvy: Styling Star and Pokémon Legends: Arceus this evening since I was all caught up on stuff for the Fair!  In both games I remembered where I was at pretty quickly too.  In Style Savvy I collected some more new clothes and met another customer I haven't seen before, and I was able to make some good progress on research tasks in Arceus, as well as recover a few player satchels!


----------



## Sophie23

Today I saw Thor: Love and Thunder with my brother and I really enjoyed the film 

Yes I fancied a change so I changed my signature to a Pokemon one


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ I have another chance to go to the city south of here (have to take my mom to a doctor appt) so I'm hoping I can convince her to let me stop at goodwill for like 5 seconds to look at the plushies lol

★ @ZeldaCrossing64 will be happy to hear this but I finally managed to find a copy of Wii Party for a reasonable price! it's the disc only and it comes in a jewel case but I only paid about $23 for it (whereas CIB it would've been well over $40). so I'll be excitedly awaiting its arrival!

★ in speaking of buying random things, I also ordered a LPS Digital Pet from ebay. I had two different ones as a kid and I loved tinkering around with them, I would love to have another one for nostalgia. it's a monkey and is in pretty good condition :3

★ a few days ago I got the package that my SO sent to me, it came with a stuffie and a super sweet note that I now always keep on my desk. I have a few plushies I want to give to him as well 

★ might be a bit pg-13 so I'll put it in a spoiler


Spoiler



a few days ago I got a THC vape cartridge from a friend of mine, and it's honestly been helping my anxiety quite a bit. I only use it in the evening since it makes me feel tired/drowsy, but it helps me unwind and relax and it's so nice~



★ I'm gonna do a call with my SO later today, we haven't been able to call much bc he's been working evenings, but he has today and tomorrow off so it'll be nice to actually get to talk to him again 

★ I feel a bit better today than I have been the last few days, still kinda tired but I'm gonna try to get some much needed cleaning done today and tomorrow


----------



## Autumn247

My first day of volunteering at the shelter yesterday went well! I prepped to go meals for the people who stay there, and also served the people who came into the dining area to eat.  I was extremely nervous at first but I think I did okay!  I have a severe anxiety disorder so it's difficult to do social things, I get really shaky and I also sometimes have panic attacks.  It's out of my comfort zone for sure but I think it will be a good thing for my mental health.  I'm volunteering there again on this Wednesday and Friday, and also next Wednesday and Thursday.  Then I will probably sign up for more days after those are done.  
Yesterday my new Digimon TCG starter deck came in the mail
Today I went to the library and picked up some books
There was a thunderstorm here today, I love thunderstorms!  
I have the whole day today to relax, plan on reading, and watching shows/movies


----------



## Sophie23

Autumn247 said:


> My first day of volunteering at the shelter yesterday went well! I prepped to go meals for the people who stay there, and also served the people who came into the dining area to eat.  I was extremely nervous at first but I think I did okay!  I have a severe anxiety disorder so it's difficult to do social things, I get really shaky and I also sometimes have panic attacks.  It's out of my comfort zone for sure but I think it will be a good thing for my mental health.  I'm volunteering there again on this Wednesday and Friday, and also next Wednesday and Thursday.  Then I will probably sign up for more days after those are done.
> Yesterday my new Digimon TCG starter deck came in the mail
> Today I went to the library and picked up some books
> There was a thunderstorm here today, I love thunderstorms!
> I have the whole day today to relax, plan on reading, and watching shows/movies


I have Autism and I get nervous round strangers too so I guess I sort of know how you feel


----------



## Drawdler

Sinking into nostalgia. I’ve been extremely depressed and pretty terrible feeling most of the day but nostalgia has hit harder than usual.

Lost media searches helped I guess. Even gave me nostalgia for the feelings of discovery on the older net.

Anyone remember this show?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I BEAT SAKURA, THE CHAMPION, IN WII SPORTS BASEBALL!! 
It was really difficult at first and I was getting a lot of close games (much to my dismay and fear for my Wii Remote's well-being), but eventually I figured out the strat and won! I actually Mercy Rule'd Sakura too, so I didn't even have to play the third inning! 
Now I only have to beat Matt in Boxing and Lucía in Table Tennis! 


Spoiler: Epic Images


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I'm going to IKEA for the whole day


----------



## Bluelady

Honestly today was more horrible that good. For the sake of getting some fairy dust, I will say that I’m glad that the electricity is back.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> ★ I have another chance to go to the city south of here (have to take my mom to a doctor appt) so I'm hoping I can convince her to let me stop at goodwill for like 5 seconds to look at the plushies lol


update on this, my mom did let me go in for a little bit, and when I got to the plushies I found some really great ones!!





all five are Webkinz, and from left to right they are the black and white cat, grey and white cat, orange cat, whimsy dragon, and mocha pup. first of all, the black and white cat as no magic W on its foot which means it's one of the earliest Webkinz plushies made! it's really rare to find one of them without the W so I thought that was cool! second, the two little kitties are ones I've never had before and I've actually been wanting the orange and white cat so I was stoked to find that! third, you're probably thinking "don't you already have a whimsy dragon?" I do actually, but this one in particular is basically brand new and I really like plushies that are in good condition. I'm thinking I may keep this one and give the other one to my friend and her baby to add to her collection  and then the mocha pup is in decent condition but it comes with an unused code!! this is the second mocha pup I have found at goodwill with a code and I'm pretty shocked! I'm thinking about selling this one though since I already have one.


anyways, enough ranting about webkinz lol. I'm also happy because I plan on _finally_ recording a second video for my SM64 Chaos Edition series so that should be fun!!


----------



## Midoriya

I did well at work today and Genshin Impact 3.0, along with Sumeru, releases for the America server in only a couple hours!


----------



## Gene.

I am really loving watching streams with everyone and getting to chat about it together, even though I'm not the most talkative, I'm having A LOT of fun


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Today went pretty smooth for me because my pain is going down so I am pretty happy about that. I've also been watching history stuff on YouTube today since I haven't been moving around. 
My dogs have been extra cuddly lately too. Yesterday, hans kept rubbing his head on my forehead and then poke my cheek with his nose.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply last night and was a bit less tired today.
- The weather was nice for our afternoon walk.
- I got a decent amount of work done today.
- I talked to my uncle today. I usually end up talking to my aunt so this was rare but nice.
- I'm going into the office tomorrow and we're having a team lunch.
- I have a massage therapy appointment scheduled tomorrow afternoon.
- I did some more writing on my Hero's Crossing story. That deadline is coming up too quickly. I might have to power through my entry this weekend.


----------



## Merielle

@Drawdler I loved Bear in the Big Blue House!!

☾ The merch I ordered on sale arrived safely today, and I got both the characters I was hoping for from the blind boxes!! ;v; The clear file looks great too.  It's one I was thinking about getting for some time.
☾ New Blessing Window started!  I'm hoping we'll be able to reach all the milestones; I'd love to have more mushrooms.  And tickets, of course!
☾ Watched GeminiTay's latest episode of Empires with my family!
☾ I played Legends: Arceus for a couple hours this evening! ^^ Recovered a player's satchel, found another Unown, and got some good work done on research tasks.


----------



## oak

My partner is back from their trip visiting family so that's a relief. It was weird not waking up together and not eating food together. Even after 11 years together I was still excited to see them. Also I got another sims 4 pack earlier today.


----------



## imorileo

Hi again~ I had my favourite food for lunch today, and I went to my cousins wedding the night before and I’m really happy looking at all the pictures and videos I took.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I got my dentist appointment finished today, I didn't get any cavities 
- I had buttered corn on the cob 
- I am wrapping up my bug model collection


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve asked for a couple of days off. Now I’m just waiting for my manager to get back and approve. I know it will get approved, and I also have the hours for paid time off.  I’m literally exhausted, and need a break. Can’t wait to have a little break.

Edit: They were approved!


----------



## pochy

the weather is cooling down. my bday is tomorrow but im not excited for it at all, instead im just excited about autumn and my apprenticeship beginning next week c: (it legit took me 7 months of applying to get this job, i never want to think of quitting, though my schedule will be packed for two years it’s also taken me two years to find out what i want to do, jobwise) i just wish it was fall forever. things are doing better, and i’m cautiously looking forward to the next months.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I booked Friday off from work meaning I get a nice four day weekend thanks to the August Bank Holiday.


----------



## Soigne

feeling pretty good about this right now


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I have the day off from work which feels amazing! I work 5 days a week for 7+ hours each of those days and while the pay is nice, I always appreciate a break even if I spend the day just lounging! My plan is to have a self care day (face mask, do my nails, etc.), light some candles and clean my room, and play some ACNH/Stardew Valley/Splatoon


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm absolutely killing it at work lately.  

- The Genshin Impact 3.0 update and Sumeru is SO much fun already!  I love hopping from plant to plant in the forest.  

- My partner has been really sweet to me lately.  

- And I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Got a new Hatsune Miku figurine!! I was a bit worried when I was ordering her since people online said that she didn't look as good as she looked on the pictures, but I genuinely think she looks super adorable and I'm glad to have her


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

In school yesterday and today we took 2 hour long tests and we finally finished two of them. Now only science and social studies left!!! I AM SO HAPPY BECAUSE I SCORED THE HIGHEST IN CLASS ON BOTH TESTSSSSSSS YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAY


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I was having a pretty bad day today, but what just happened completely made it . . .
I BEAT LUCÍA IN WII SPORTS RESORT TABLE TENNIS!!! 
She was by far the biggest cheater most difficult I've ever faced (more so than Sakura, Tommy, and Matt combined) and I struggled so much with her . . . But I beat her and I'm so happy. 
Now I only have one Champion left to beat: Matt in Wii Sports Boxing! 


Spoiler: Epic Image


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office today and got to chat with several co-workers I haven't seen in a while.
- My boss provided us with a delicious lunch and another co-worker brought in homemade cherry chocolate cake.
- I took a walk outside on my morning break.
- I cleared out some more emails in my inbox.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- I called to check in on my mom since Covid been rough for her and she made it out to the grocery store today. I was going to pick her up some supplies if she still wasn't up to it, but I'm so glad she's feeling better and just has lingering fatigue.
- I submitted my entry for Hidden Hideaways.
- We met the goals for the tickets in the Wishing Well!
- I got my Fly Agaric Mushroom Lamp tonight! Just one more mushie to go and my bottom row will be complete!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found a ton of new art of some of my faves!! ;v;
☾ I got to listen to another track of one of the drama CDs I got recently!
☾ Watched some Youtube with my family.
☾ We got new rounds in Mysteries of the Monument, Witch's Quest, and Enchanted Elixirs!! I think I might've actually gotten the mirror right too—at least, I hope. 
☾ We're super close to hitting both of the final milestones for this blessing window of the Wishing Well!!  My internet actually went down for a bit and I was worried I wouldn't be able to do any more tonight, but I'm glad it came back up in time!


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I had some chocolate cake
- I had a veggie burger and fries
- I finished my Hidden Hideaways entry
- Everyone finished the wishing well goals!


----------



## hakutaku

- went out for a meal with my extended family last night, it was good to see them again and I wore a cute outfit 

- I'm happy my interest in fashion has returned! i got pretty apathetic about it for a while but now I'm back at it,,

- had some buttered toast today, which I'd been craving for a while, sometimes the most simple things in life are best lol


----------



## Midoriya

- Work is going great and my career is headed in the right direction, along with other things, towards my goal.  

- It's nice and sunny outside today.  Going to have to use the pool at least one more time before summer ends!

- I continued to work on top techniques yesterday at martial arts.

- I had an appointment today and got to eat a tasty meatball sub afterwards from one of my favorite places.  

- Looking forward to the weekend for once!  I have plans to hang with a friend.


----------



## Autumn247

Volunteering has been going pretty well.  Yesterday was a little rough though. I was serving food during the lunch shift, I had a panic attack during it, was shaking and almost cried but was able to make it through the rest of the shift, so I'm proud of myself for not leaving.  Cause to be honest it was overwhelming and the second the tears started to come up behind my eyes I wanted to bolt but I managed to keep myself there and kept myself from totally breaking down.
I will be graduating from the care coordination program I've been in for the past 6 years, so I will no longer have a case manager (it's for people with mental illness, I have Schizoaffective disorder and bipolar disorder).  I've made a lot of progress and am doing well and am stable on my meds, so my care manager and I decided I'm ready to graduate from the program
Got some cleaning done today, proud of myself for keeping up with cleaning my apartment
I slept in till 8am which was nice, yesterday I woke up at 4am and was up for the rest of the day which probably contributed a bit to me having a panic attack, and after the stressful day I had yesterday, I really needed a good night of rest


----------



## Midoriya

Autumn247 said:


> - snip -



Hey, that's great!  Glad you were able to get through the rest of your volunteering in spite of your panic attack, and then get some rest afterwards.  I know when I don't get enough rest it just makes everything more difficult (and I have situational social anxiety in addition to Aspergers).

And wow, that's fantastic that you were able to graduate from your program!  I'm super happy for you.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw a chocolate lab in the drive thru last night at work. His name was Grizzly and I gave him a few treats. I couldn’t stop fussing over him. I love dogs.
⟡ My favorite person made me happy. I’m blown away by how comforting she is constantly and always catering towards my occasional obsessiveness without being annoyed whatsoever. 
⟡ I picked up a box of cinnamon roll pizza not knowing what to expect and it was delicious. It’s missing a slice because I ate one, lol. And I don’t even like pizza, so…


Spoiler: cinna pizza


----------



## Autumn247

Venti said:


> Hey, that's great!  Glad you were able to get through the rest of your volunteering in spite of your panic attack, and then get some rest afterwards.  I know when I don't get enough rest it just makes everything more difficult (and I have situational social anxiety in addition to Aspergers).
> 
> And wow, that's fantastic that you were able to graduate from your program!  I'm super happy for you.


Thank you so much!  I'm excited because I feel like I've made a lot of progress 

Yes lack of sleep makes things very difficult, always leads to getting stressed and overwhelmed a lot easier.  Thankfully I have my cats to come home to, and I can take a nap with them


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-My older brother is here for a visit!! We haven't seen him since May, so we're all really happy to see him again. 

-Got to chat with one of my bestest online friends! I had a lot of fun talking with them and they always make me laugh, plus they showed me a fic they're currently working on and it's really good - They wrote about one of my OCs and I think they portrayed that character very accurately! 

-Watched some more Poofesure today, I decided to branch out and watch some of his miscellaneous videos (but then I went back to the Wii Party ones XD). One in particular that I really liked was i replaced my minecraft sounds with audio clips from my videos, my favorite part is when the group of villagers would overlap each other by saying stuff like "ELISA, GO AWAY!! I HATE YOU!!" 

-Played a bit of Wii Party and I won in Board Game Island against Sakura, Asami, and George (all Master Difficulty CPUs) on the first try! My luck was insane and I can't believe I won so easily against the hardest CPU level. 

-The other day I got to watch my (younger) brother play Wii Sports Baseball and Tennis. We also played Wii Party together, specifically Board Game Island against Master Difficulty CPUs.  It was fun and he ended up winning, and I'm just glad it wasn't Lucía because she's such a cheater. XD

-My parents bought two boxes of Pizza Pops because they were on sale. I've seen ads about it but never had one until now, and honestly they're really good!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I took two walks today on my breaks at work.
- I had a ton of meetings today but still managed to get some other work done.
- I was a presenter for a large meeting of about 40 people where I had to answer questions about my role. I get very nervous about public speaking and because it was done interview style some of the questions were impromptu, but my boss and several others messaged me afterwards to tell me how great I did!
- I got to do a little more writing on my Hero's Crossing story.
- My entry for Hidden Hideaways was accepted and I submitted my entry for the latest round of Witch's Quest.
- We completed all of the goals for the Wishing Well! I got my tickets, bells, and mushroom collectibles.
- I currently have a double row of mushrooms and I now have the ability to do this line-up in the future: 

 

 



 


- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Mushrooms have totally overtaken my yard and pretty much the entire neighborhood. The enchanted forest vibes are inescapable now 
☾ Speaking of mushrooms, I redeemed my Famous Mushroom and Black Famous Mushroom!! ;v; Also v happy about the extra tickets and TBT
☾ Watched GoodTimesWithScar's latest episode of Hermitcraft with my parents!
☾ Also got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little bit!
☾ We were able to donate a full carload of stuff today!  Feels great getting that much out of the house.
☾ I listened to another track of the drama CD I'm on!


----------



## Loriii

I stopped listening to music entirely after the tragedy that happened to me early this year (my partner's passing). Can't help but breakdown in tears every time I accidentally do, so I just try to avoid as much.. But recently, someone has been sending me this music from an indie band that talks about love, friendship, loss, coping up, etc. (her favorite music, currently), and because of it, I start listening again but this time making new positive memories that still brings me to tears, but happy tears, through their songs while thinking about her, thinking that I've finally found someone who genuinely cares for me and is sensitive to my feelings.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m happy to hear today that Umbrella Academy is getting a fourth season !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene.

I got to spend the whole morning on call with my partner before they went to work today listening to an audio book together, and I know it's small and silly, but it meant a lot to me.


----------



## Franny

i'm happy because yesterday, i got a raise at work and i also got a weeks worth of paid vacation to use by the new year. today, i'm happy because i got a bonus. i've been working here for 6 months now and i dont plan on going anywhere, i adore my job.

edit: i also bought this dress as a lil treat (this is not me in the image, its the stock photo)


Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a delicious meal of grilled chicken, rice, and pickled vegetables

- I had a vanilla bubble tea with strawberry boba

- It's Friday and I'm happy to be done with data for a couple of days (my eyes are especially happy)

- I was able to chat with a few co-workers

- I did some yoga


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Okay so a server at the restaurant I work at called out this morning (we normally have two on in the summer since it's so busy). Anyways, I normally host and food run full time to kill time over the summer. Since I have been working for almost 5 months now full time, I have a good idea of how to "serve" and the contents of the menu. Long story short, my supervisor asked me if I am cool with taking some tables in the morning instead of hosting. I probably did like 6 tables over the span of 3 hours to help ease the load on the one main server. Overall, made like $200+ today (including hourly and tips) and I have had no prior training to be a server (so feeling prettyyy proud of myself rn)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Poofesure is selling his Beef Boss Wii Remotes! (For pre-order, at least.) I don't think I'll buy one right away, but I think it's really cool that my favorite YouTuber has his own Wii Remote based off of the channel's main character. 

-Speaking of Poofesure, I finished watching all his Wii Sports videos! I already finished his Tomodachi Life series prior to this, so the obvious next choice is Wii Party. 

-My dad went shopping and got some peaches, one of my favorite fruits!  He also got some cake rolls, I tried the strawberry shortcake one and it was very good! 

-Watched Moriah Elizabeth's latest video, which I obviously enjoyed.  (She's one of my favorite YouTubers, apart from Poofesure of course.)

-I've finalized all the names for the puppies, since there were a few who didn't have names. 


Spoiler: Names



Daisy - Named after the Mario princess and the AC villager.
Zuma - Named after the water-loving Paw Patrol pup.
Leah - Named after our dog's sister, who looks just like her.
Charlie - Named after a puppy from our dog's first litter who looks just like him.
Titan - Named after his size and powerful bite.
Fluffy - Named after her unusual fur, which seems to be different from the rest.
Mickey - Named after the main Disney mascot.
Yakko, Wakko, and Dot - Named after the Animaniacs trio.



-I finally got the Fast Food interior in Tomodachi Life and I knew _exactly_ who to give it to. 


Spoiler: Screenshot









-I'm currently recreating the CPU Miis from Wii Sports Resort on my Switch, since I hardly have any use for Miis on it (or at least compared to my Wii and 3DS). I did the first 10 and I think they look pretty good, I'd say they almost look the same! 


Spoiler: Miis



I also made Asami and Ashley but I couldn't fit it into the picture, maybe you'll see them the next time I post about more Miis I made. Also, potato camera quality, sorry about that.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am so incredibly excited for tomorrow!!! I get to see @Saylor in person and I am just
Floating on clouds honestly bskdhdkdbdk I am so overwhelmed with positive emotions  I don't know how I will sleep tonight but if I don't sleep tomorrow will take even longer to get here


----------



## Midoriya

- I've had a great day and fantastic week at work, and I got paid today!  

- My laptop was fixed FINALLY, so now I can access desktop sites on it like TBT and just use my tablet for gaming and anime!  

- My partner has been super sweet to me lately.  

- I said I wouldn't wish on the newest Genshin Impact banner, but I did, and I got Tighnari and Tighnari C1 10 wishes or less apart from each other!  Just my crazy great RNG at work again.  



Spoiler: Tighnari and his C1
















- Finally, I'm just feeling confident again.  I feel like I've finally achieved the confidence I lost years ago.  I'm feeling great, haha!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night.
- My work day was fairly easy. Only one small issue came up and it was dealt with quickly.
- I got a significant chunk of my Hero's Crossing story done. I _will_ finish it in time. I should have been working so...shhh. I'll make it up next week.
- I called to check on my mom since Covid was hitting her really hard yesterday. She got up and ate something today and sounded a lot better so that makes me very happy.
- I had a few more of my event submissions accepted.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to a nice productive weekend of working on my remaining Fair entries!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Right, I'll just list some stuff I remember over the past few days and some for today lol.

*Over the past few days*

A couple of days had rain involved and even some thunder, so it was nice not sweating in the heat.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I've already seen this car, but I saw the *Suzuki Cappuccino* again parked in a parking lot. In fact, it's the exact same one I saw the first time and I think I know why my mother thought it was a Ferrari. Apparently, the person who owns the Cappuccino put a *Ferrari badge sticker* on the side of their car lol. I wonder how many people they've baited into thinking it was a Ferrari aside from my mother. One thing for sure is that I didn't fall for it, and they're gonna have to do better than that to trick me. Knowing Ferrari being _very _persnickety on how they want their brand to be represented, I'm sure they'll send a cease and a desist or something against the person using their logo on a Cappuccino once being made aware of it lol.
I played New Horizons and managed to catch a giant stag for the first time! I ended up donating it to Blathers at the museum and as per usual, he hates bugs lol.
I've made quite some progress in my art project since my previous post. Not gonna lie, it's taking priority over some of the TBT Fair activities. 
An update came out for Gran Turismo 7 and I'll be honest, it was pretty disappointing. Despite that, however, there were a couple of things I liked. A few more track layouts were added, but the highlight for me is that they added a classic Formula 1 car! It's a *McLaren MP4/4* that competed in the 1988 season of F1. Looking through the description of this car and fact-checking it after, it apparently won 15 out of 16 races during the season. Wow, and I thought Mercedes winning over 10 races in a season was bad lol. This F1 car was driven by Alain Prost and the late Ayrton Senna, both of which are very quick drivers. In terms of the number and name, the latter is featured in the game. It also happens to be powered by a 1.5 litre Honda V6 turbocharged engine and it sounds great. Why do I bring up this specific fact? Well, the car I drive in real life is a Honda, so it's pretty awesome that the engine is from the same manufacturer! Though, the said car I drive in real life doesn't appear in the Gran Turismo series so that's unfortunate. Y'all are probably gonna figure out what I drive without saying the name.  Surprisingly, there's an option to make a custom livery on this F1 car considering it's a real one and that licencing issues are usually a pain in the butt.



Spoiler: McLaren MP4/4 photos







I've always noticed that the old Honda logo looks a little more square compared to today.




I love how there's an arch on the car where I can see my helmet and Raymond in the process LOL.







*Today (August 26, 2022)*

Apparently, online will be free on Playstation this weekend, so I might participate in online races and lobbies on Gran Turismo 7! Let's just hope I don't get deleted at the first corner by other people due to their impatience. That happened to me a couple of times lol.
I went to the mall with my sister to just look around. We did get a couple of things done, though.
I got a haircut and I feel weirded out by my appearance once again since I'm so used to having my hair being a bit long.
I made more progress in my art project and guess what? The percentage completion has now reached *99%*. Now you see why I wanted to prioritize it over the TBT Fair activities. I've been working on it for five months now and I'm _so_ close to finishing it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I made more progress in my art project and guess what? The percentage completion has now reached *99%*. Now you see why I wanted to prioritize it over the TBT Fair activities. I've been working on it for five months now and I'm _so_ close to finishing it.


I'm so excited to see it when it's done if you wanna show us! I always look forward to reading your posts in this thread seeing how much progress you've made on your art project and hearing you mention all the different cars you've seen and you having fun playing Gran Turismo 7 
I love hearing people talk about their hobbies and interests


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm really tired but I want to bring up a few good things that have happened:

★ so my LPS digital pet came today and it works great!! I played around w it for about 2 hours this evening and I'll prob play it more tomorrow 
★ not only did I get that, but I also got my copy of Wii Party today!! I figured it would get by about Monday so that was a very pleasant surprise! I jumped on the game for a second to just set up a new save file and it's so crazy, I've watched Poofesure play it so much and now I finally get a chance to play too! I havent started playing yet because I want to record my initial reaction for my yt channel but I'm hoping to do that soon!
★ I do want to start saving my money so I bought one last thing I've been wanting for forever. as a kid back in like 2005 I had some neopets kacheek keychains of different colors. I remember having a green one and maybe also a blue one. I really liked them (even though i never played neopets, i did always have a fondness for plushies) but I haven't seen my old ones in years, so I looked them up and someone was selling a yellow one and a starry one together for a relatively good price, and I bought it. It'll prob be here in about 4 days but it's kinda cool bc my brother and I always wanted the starry kacheek and we never got it, and now I'll finally have one. I'm satisfying my inner child 
★ so I've been with my SO for 3 weeks now, and it's been some of the greatest and most confusing weeks of my life. as an aroace exploring the dating world for the first time ever it's pretty anxiety inducing and scary to think about sometimes. a few days ago my SO and I hit a slightly rocky patch. I accidentally probably made him feel bad about one of his coping mechanisms, because i get anxious easily and said I wasn't aure if I was comfortable with it. but he's so sweet and understanding, when I apologized and said I felt bad he replied with "I appreciate your honesty and I love that you speak your mind." so even though I'm pretty sure I briefly made him upset, he reassured me that he appreciated me being honest and telling the truth instead of hiding it and throwing it in his face 4 months later. long story short, we've been able to work through a few rocky problems really well and we are still very happy together. I'm grateful to have him in my life 
★ I've been feeling depressed again. just generally lacking joy and enthusiasm, like what I had back in Feb-April. so understandably I've been watching stuff on yt to try and cheer me up, and I usually end up having no real reaction to it. but tonight I was watching a Poofesure video where he was trying desperately to punch a punching bag in Wii boxing, and a minute passed and he still didn't knock it out in time. just watching him fail miserably at such a simple task, I couldn't help but laugh. and it felt like a real sincere laugh, not like the fake ones I tend to put on to make myself feel better. I appreciate his videos so much, he's one of the few things that truly brings me joy when I'm struggling with depression.


Spoiler



here's the video if anyone wants to watch that scene, it's at the 5:18 mark. keep in mind he does swear, like, a LOT lol.







★ my friend and I are gonna start our Pokemon HGSS randomizers tomorrow 
★ finally got some much needed cleaning done yesterday and today, not a whole lot but enough that I can live a little more comfortably. my spoons have been quite limited lately so being able to do any amount of cleaning is a relief.


that took like 25 min to write hahaaaa I'm going to bed yall


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to make my entry for the second round of Whimsical Wardrobes! ^^ I'd had the idea for it since last night, but it was too late to work on it then, so I got to it the first chance I got this afternoon.
☾ Finally went through my closet and cleared out all my old t-shirts!  It's so much less packed in there now. ;v;
☾ I played Style Savvy: Styling Star for a good while this evening!  I've finally got the lifestyle shop re-unlocked, so I can start work on collecting the furniture items and miniatures again.
☾ Overall just glad it's the weekend!


----------



## Romaki

It's another day and it can only be better than yesterday.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My anxiety levels have gone way down since my schedule was changed at work, it’s not even funny. I think it’s a combination of the maturity level of people who work the same schedule and it allows me to avoid certain “situations” causing me stress. I’d rather not explain further, though.
⟡ I finished a season on my Madden 23 Franchise and I managed to draft well, picking up a hidden dev trait rookie. He’s playing very well for me. 
⟡ I’m hanging out with my favorite person on Wednesday. I’m thankful for how accommodating she’s been to my obsessive behaviors. The few times I lashed out on her, she just took it and didn’t argue back. I eventually apologize, but she always tells me not to apologize for my feelings. 
⟡ She insists that she’s not going anywhere and has been nothing but supportive through my behavioral therapy. My fear of abandonment with her is basically non-existent.
⟡ This is also my first time hanging out with a person ever and it’s quite embarrassing given my age, but I’m happy to finally be progressing friendships outside of work.


----------



## hakutaku

- Finally watched episode 1 of House of the Dragon, ASOIAF is one of my favourite series ever (not so much the TV show, but the books), I enjoy the lore surrounding it more than the actual books at this point though so HOTD is the perfect show for me lol

- Visited my grandma again today and we went grocery shopping then had lunch  

- Bought chicken enchilada for dinner


----------



## Sophie23

Got my second shiny Pokemon!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm going to my friend's house tomorrow to spend some time playing the Digimon TCG and the Pokemon TCG together, should be a lot of fun, really looking forward to it
I've been eating quite healthier the past week
I sketched a bit today
Overall it's been a good day, I'm feeling excited about the autumn season coming


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night, got to sleep in this morning, and woke up feeling rested.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I got to watch the newest episode of Shadows House.
- I earned 5 tickets for my guess in Count in the Bottle.
- I've submitted my guess for the last round of Count in the Bottle. Hopefully I'm not way off.
- I added some more details to my grimoire pages. The first page is done. I just want to add a few more things to the second page.
- I worked a little bit more on my Hero's Crossing story. Tomorrow I might just have to focus solely on that to meet the deadline.


----------



## deana

I've been having some bad sleeps and rough mornings lately but today I managed to get up early enough to pick up some treats (this time chocolate chip cookies) for my coworkers before work! It's a really busy sales weekend for us so having treats around boosts moral a little lol and it's nice to be the bringer of the treats


----------



## ~Kilza~

The main thing that made me happy today was being able to play Mario Party Superstars online for the Fair! It's been months since I last played it, and I've only been able to play it online once before due to lack of opportunities and lack of people to play it with, so it was fantastic to finally get the chance to play it online once again! I really enjoyed myself and had a lot of fun despite the lag that arose (mainly due to my internet, I unfortunately figure, but it worked out)!

Other than that, I was also happy with being able to watch the evening session of Mario Party Superstars and commenting in Discord about it, playing a few matches in the Splatoon 3 Splatfest demo, and playing some Super Smash Bros. Ultimate for the Fair. I was also happy that I had completed my story for the "Hero's Crossing" event last night so I no longer had to worry about it today. Overall, it was just a really nice and relaxing day. The amount of good days I've had lately have felt far and few between, so I'm really glad to finally have a day where I was happy for the duration of it.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I watched a couple of episodes of Fairy Tail with my family this morning, and we watched fWhip later! ^^
☾ I finally got back into DQIV again and made it further into Chapter 2!  If memory serves, I think I've only got a little bit left in this chapter—which is a small shame since I really like this one ahaha.
☾ I also got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star! I collected some more items and met several new customers—it'd been a while, so I'd started thinking that maybe I'd met most all of them, but nope. 
☾ I earned a couple tickets for my guess in the previous round of Count Inside the Bottle, and I've also put in my guess for the final round!  _And_ I'm also super excited to get started on the final Forest of the Lustrous coloring page; it's absolutely breathtaking. ;v; I was going to wait until tomorrow to start on it since it's already late, but I couldn't help but start planning out my palette a little eeee


----------



## BrokenSanity

We got donuts today and it's been so long since I got a Jelly donut
I have also somehow miraculous been able to find and catch a Golden Stag and a Horned Hercules Beetle this means I now have two Golden Stags and two Horned Hercules Beetles and I only need to catch one more of each until I have found all the bugs I need to finish my bug model collection and I can move onto making a model of every fish in the game


----------



## Mr_Persona

Yay my team rock won in splatoon 3! And sadly thats it for the day


----------



## Firesquids

My sister is throwing me a surprise pineapple birthday party today! 
My birthday is in November but she said that's what makes it a surprise.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ My parents got me a new book called _Are You in the Mood?_ by Stephanie Lehmann. You can already tell by the title that it's... Probably not something I should be reading at my age.  Regardless, it's a pretty interesting story (I'm already invested and read the first half of it in a short amount of time) and I'm just happy to get some new reading material. 

♡ Got to run around in the fields with the puppies today, but while most of them were playing Mickey stuck around with me for pets instead, then Zuma and Daisy joined in for some cuddles. 

♡ Watched Poofesure's latest video proving this wii party minigame is broken which I obviously enjoyed, he fails so miserably at just about everything it's hilarious. 

♡ Right now I'm listening to the Swordplay Showdown theme from Wii Sports Resort (my favorite sport in the entire series), and I'm happy to report that this song is still epic. 

♡ Played a ton of Tomodachi Life yesterday (and also played a bit today) and a few notable things happened! 


Spoiler: My TL Progress



-I got four love-related problems yesterday and two today! Usually I get like one every week or something, so this was a nice surprise. XD
-I also fed all my Miis (a pass-time I've formerly given up on because I have a LOT of Miis now and it just takes too long) and found quite a bit of Miis with the 'Worst Ever' reaction . . . Most of which were bubble tea for whatever reason. 
-I made two of my OCs in this game and I finally got them to date! They're canonically dating so I'm happy that they're still a thing even in Tomodachi Life. 
-I wrote a TL song that I really like, it's a musical sung by Asami and it's called "Fish Frickery"  (the censors won't let me write what I actually wanted to say, haha.) Honestly the whole song was great, but my favorite line is probably "I'm gonna kick you like a soccer ball". 



♡ Made some more Miis on my Switch.  For whatever reason I was extra excited to recreate Eddy and Elisa, haha.


Spoiler: Miis



Not sure why the lighting is different between the two images. Anyway, you get to see Asami and Ashley which I made last time!


----------



## Soigne

I found someone in one of my graduate classes who plays Animal Crossing (thanks, forced introductions) which really blew my mind, but I'm really liking everyone I've met so far.


----------



## Bluelady

Earlier my nephew wanted to nap a little longer, so I got to play on my Switch a little more.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't have much to be happy about today, but I did complete my submissions for Hero's Crossing and Behind the Bookcase. I'm pretty happy with how both of them turned out. Also my husband was very sweet to me, which was appreciated based on the way the rest of my day was going.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I watched another episode of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood this morning!  Also caught a little bit of Youtube with them later. ^^
☾ I finally finished the first of the two drama CDs I got recently!  Can't wait to start on the second one.
☾ I've made a lot of progress on the last Forest of the Lustrous coloring page!  Wish I could've worked on it more, but I think it's coming along really nicely so far. c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

been a rough few days but I have things to be happy about 


★ halloween decorations are starting to fill the stores and I'm so excited, halloween is my favorite holiday so I love that people are getting excited now!!

★ managed tor resubmit my entry for Behind the Bookcase and send in my entry for Hero's Crossing before the deadline. I'm kinda worried abt them not getting accepted but that's prob just my anxiety ;;

★ idk if I mentioned this before but I'll mention it again anyways, so as a kid back in 2005 I really liked collecting the Neopets kacheek keychain plushies from McDonalds, and I remember having a green one. I missed having one so, much like the LPS digital pet, I got myself some new little kacheek plushies. I got a yellow one, a cloud one, and a starry one. hoping they will be here Tues or Wed 


Spoiler: they look like this



I've never played neopets but these little guys are just so cute. I also love the starry one, that was one I always wanted as a kid so I'm happy to finally be getting it!










edit: went back and realized I just talked abt this super early Saturday (so like 2 days ago) but I'm pretty excited for this so I figured I would bring it up again!

★ I found a ten gallon aquarium starter kit for about $34 so I might look into possibly getting it when I get paid again 

★ started playing my HeartGold randomizer with my friend earlier (she's playing a SoulSilver randomizer) and it's been interesting so far, my starter is a Zubat that only knows leech life and supersonic so it's starting a bit slow but I'm enjoying it 

★ my SO got scheduled for all morning shifts this coming week so when he's back from his trip we will be able to chat in the evenings <333

★ yesterday I got a little 3x3 pop-it, I've never had one of these before but I honestly have not stopped messing with this thing since I bought it. best $2.50 I ever spent lol.


one last thing, depression has been killing me but I have an appt with my doctor on Wednesday to talk abt my medications so here's hoping I can get it figured out again.


----------



## hakutaku

- did a 20 minute HIIT workout last night! I haven't done more than 15 mins in a while, so I feel a little accomplished. My arm muscles have gotten so much bigger since I started working out lol 

- watched the new episode of House of the Dragon, I'm really enjoying it! 

- made myself some porridge topped with nectarine, banana, chia seeds, biscoff spread, peanut butter, and protein chocolate pudding. I do tend to go over the top with my porridge choices, it was delicious though!


----------



## Sanaki

All my houseplants are growing leaves at the same time, also my zebra plant is finally recovering from being shipped in the mail and is standing upright again.

My monstera is unfurling a huge leaf and I put it outside in the shade so I get to feel happy about the amount of light it will get today.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm giving crochet another go after getting some advice from people and I think it's Finally Coming Together for me. I've had my eye on some patterns for awhile now and I'm hoping to be able to actually start some of them soon!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I was initially trying to post this last night, but it was dragging on woops.

*August 28, 2022*

     Guys, the time has finally come. That's right, after five months of working on my art project that I keep talking about, it is finally *done.* And now I'm going to reveal it! Now, what art project is it that you ask? Oh, who am I kidding, if you know me quite a bit, I wouldn't be surprised if you thought that I made a car livery in Gran Turismo 7! But it's not just any car livery, I've made one for a particular member around here, and that would be @/xSuperMario64x  (which I will refer to him as Bug for the remainder of this post)! It's obvious that he loves Beetles, so it makes sense for me to make one for him after telling me about Beetle Adventure Racing which started this idea in the first place all the way back sometime in March. Bug did a good job keeping this art project of mine a surprise from some of you. Though, I wouldn't be surprised either if you figured it out well before the reveal. I mean, occasionally talking to Bug and sharing videos of me doing silly engine swaps in the game probably gave that away lol. 

Here's the car in action during an online race against other people! The cars I was battling against were the *Chevrolet Corvette C7 Gr.3* and the *2017 Porsche 911 RSR (991)*. They were probably wondering why my car is littered with animals all over the place with little tykes colours.  There are sounds, but make sure the volume is low first. Also, this is a saved replay meaning I got to make use of the 360 camera view. I obviously didn't control it while driving lol.


https://imgur.com/LJLZoW3


     It's a little hard to see the details in the video (thanks, video compression), so I'll drop some photos so you guys could get a closer look if you want! Plus, I'll just post the rest of my stuff in more detail over at my art thread at a later date. And take a good look because it's gonna get _pretty_ lengthy, so *feel free to skim through or skip it entirely.* I don't mind. 



Spoiler: Me doing Shellzilla stuff again lol



Before I start, there are some decals that aren't made by me, mainly the logos and a couple of other things. When first starting out, I thought that the livery should contain Bug's likes, interests, and hobbies such as Nintendo 64 stuff, rainbows, and of course, Waluigi. However, the meat and potatoes of this livery are the vast amounts of OCs that he has created over the years, and this explains why it took me so long to complete it. I found them all on his toyhouse page if anyone's asking. Anyway, a few are newly created this year, but there are some that have been created a long time ago. Heck, a couple of Bug's OCs already came into existence all the way back in *2005-2006,* or at the very least, the concept of them! If you ever looked through Bug's art thread over in the museum section, you may recognize some of these characters! As for the car itself, it's called the *Volkswagen Beetle Gr.3* based on the *Beetle A5 model sold from 2011 to 2019* which I have seen a few times during my drives out on the road. Unfortunately, the road car itself doesn't appear in Gran Turismo 7 which confuses me.
*Front*



Here, you see some cute animals. These are actually Bug's plushies! He has a huge plushie collection, but I only did the ones he has drawn so far. Before moving on, the Beetle is coloured red. That's because Bug drives a *New Beetle convertible* irl in pretty much the same colour, so think of it as a souped-up version of it lol. And if you're wondering why there are faces on the front bumper, I decided to give them Smash Bros Ultimate stock icons! It basically doubled my work because of this lol. As for the yellow parts on the car, it is one of Bug's favourite colours along with purple.



Spoiler: A piece of art that I liked from this view



Meet Alex the white republic red fox! He's one of Bug's many plushies in his collection and I liked how it turned out. I was tempted a few times to use the mirror tool to make a few things symmetrical, but I wanted to be honest with myself and continue trying to conquer art lean. My sister really loved this drawing due to how cute Alex is.





*Back

*
The drawings you see here (aside from Waluigi and Wario) are Bug's OCs based on Super Mario characters! Assuming Bug plays the game from a chase cam view, I thought it'd be nice for him to always see his characters, Sterling, Waluigi, and Wario during gameplay.



Spoiler: Another piece of art that I'm happy with



Meet Toby the ginger tabby! I really like the pose and a bit of perspective incorporated here based on the *Super Mario Odyssey box cover*. I initially tried to make him throw his hat, but it looked too weird so now it looks like Toby is just dancing lol.






*Back Window


*
Just some SSBU stock icons of Bug's Super Mario characters along with the progress pride flag (I didn't make that decal)! You might've noticed that there are what appear to be piano keys on parts of the car. This is because Bug is pretty skilled at playing the piano and yet, not many people appreciate that which is unfortunate. And yes, Plankton is finally getting his hands on the krabby patty on the rear wing lol. I didn't make those Spongebob Squarepants decals, though.

*Left side*



These are Bug's characters over in his "OCs" folder. I'm bad at drawing humans, so apologies in advance if I hurt your eyes lol.



Spoiler: Woof



Meet Master Starla the Siberian husky! This is the art piece I mentioned a while back that I initially didn't feel happy with. But really, this looks pretty good considering I'm still getting used to drawing animals on all fours. On a side note, the colour palette gives me huge Steven Universe vibes for whatever reason.





*Right side*



Look, a lot of Bug's anthro OCs are cute, and I lowkey want a plushie of them just so I could give them a hug. Here's something interesting: These drawings I made for these characters are actually flipped from their original form! As a result, this puts my art skills to the test to see how much art lean exists. Now you know why I wanted to combat this problem of mine, and it honestly looks pretty decent.



Spoiler: Yet another art piece I'm happy with and a test against art lean



Meet Alia (pronounced AY-lee-uh) the fennec fox! Omg, I absolutely _love_ how I drew her. She looks so adorable and happy! I want to hug her so much lol.






Notice how it doesn't look out of place despite mirroring the drawing? This looks really good!



*Top


*
I made the roof black to make it look like a convertible since Bug's car happens to be one. Also, that huge thwomp you see is one of his favourite Super Mario enemies, so it makes sense to put it on there as a cherry on top.

*First-person view* 



I usually play from this view whenever I play the game for immersion. You could barely see the rad feather on the windshield banner, but the reflection from the dashboard is making it hard to see. Hmm, I wonder what's on that side mirror? And the speedometer is in km/h. What is that in mph I wonder? 

So yeah, I put in a monumental amount of effort for this livery lol. And you're probably asking, "Shellzilla, are you okay?". To answer that question, yes! I'm all good, and I had a lot of fun drawing Bug's OCs and converting them into SVG files so I could use them in Gran Turismo 7. I'm honestly surprised how I didn't get art burnout considering the amount of time it took me along with other things in life that tried to bring me down. In case how I did the work to make _one_ drawing, here's how it goes:

I make a drawing.
          - If I struggle to draw on a particular area, I look up tutorials.
          - I start a new document and do some warmup sketches, whether it'd be specific lines or postures.
          - Make a line of action and ground plane
          - Make a gesture
          - Make a stick figure to set out the structure
          - Start sketching out the stuff
          - Do the rough outlines on top of the rough sketch for a better idea of where to go
          - Do the clean final outlines.
          - Colour in the areas using the colourize mask in Krita
          - Do some shading
          - Write in my username and date of completion

Save the drawing as a png file and port it over to Inkscape to be traced.
Once done, I head to this *website that optimizes the svg file to be used in the game while not sacrificing quality in the process*. I'm glad to have found this site sometime back in February because it saved me a lot of headaches. Prior to finding it, my decals would sometimes not show up properly in the game, making me cry in the process lol.
Use the decal uploader over at the Gran Turismo website.
Open up the livery editor.
Apply my decals wherever I want on the car.
Now do that again to 52 other characters. You could imagine how many hours it took me to complete them all. Dare I say well over 100 hours even! The structure is similar when making the Smash Bros. stock icons, so that makes it 104 pieces in total! Speaking of Smash Bros., I guess I really did an "Everyone is here!" from Ultimate. Great, now I'm hearing the *menu theme* from that game which absolutely slaps lol. Now I'm fully aware of the fact that Bug doesn't really play games that have realistic driving physics and you're now asking, "But Shellzilla, if Bug doesn't play Gran Turismo, then what's the point of making a livery for him?". Well, I'll list a few points right now.

*My art skills have improved slightly compared to when I first started.* Before, I had a bad case of art lean. Now, not so much. Prior to starting, I struggle to draw animals that walk on all fours. Now, I can somewhat do it competently, and I'm happy to add those sets of skills under my belt. Drawing hands have gotten a little better for me as well.
*Because I like cars.* Perhaps a no-brainer for some if you know me a bit. Combining my art skills with something that I liked ever since I was very young is awesome. Even though my identified cars list are mostly American and Japanese cars from the not-so-recent-years, I'm happy to see a bunch of them in the Gran Turismo series and actually seeing them in real life, _especially_ the lesser known cars.
*I have the game.* Let's not forget the one who made the livery in the first place. I can drive this Beetle whenever I want and take photos of it!
*A strengthened friendship with Bug.* Honestly, this is a big one for me. We were already friends for quite some time before I started making the livery, but there's something about it that allowed me to get along with Bug more. I occasionally update him on my progress in this car livery, but I eventually found myself being more comfortable talking to him about other stuff and getting to know him better. Bug has been through a lot this year and it makes me sad with the negativity in life he's dealing with, so it warms my heart to have given him some comfort a few times. Of all places where my friendship grows with someone, it had something to do with cars... This is not what I expected _at all, _but I'm happy that it happened. Bug is honestly such a great guy to talk to and deserves a lot of respect, love, and understanding as a human being, so it always makes me happy hearing the awesome stuff he's been doing with his significant other. 
     If you're wondering how Bug reacted to this livery, to say that he liked it is a huge understatement. In fact, he doesn't have words to describe how much he _loved_ it and enjoyed every single moment of viewing the livery.

     Since I've put so much focus into completing this car livery, I ended up shooting myself in the foot (metaphorically of course) by not doing some of the activities for the TBT Fair and not getting more tickets as a result. Honestly, I am totally okay with that since there's really only one or two collectibles I'm interested in. The happiness of my friends are valuable to me, and no amount of collectibles and other goodies can ever top that, no matter how pretty they are.

     At the beginning of this art project, I was aiming to finish this livery sometime in August, preferably before it finishes. Not only did I achieve that, but just before my birthday too. That colourize masking trick in Krita REALLY helped save me lots of time and I'm glad my curiosity helped me out in the long run. Well then, I guess I should play the gold medal theme from Gran Turismo 7. 







Now for some other stuff:

The weather was nice with sunny skies.
I went karting again after not doing so in years! The track I went to was a bit bumpy, but I actually liked it since it felt like I was going fast despite moving at around 20 km/h. But yeah, the experience was awesome going through turns and feeling the g-forces. There's this one corner I really liked where it was a long right-hander and then suddenly turns left. It was fun trying to flick the kart through there carrying some speed.  My arms and legs were feeling a little bit jelly after, though. 
I went to this particular restaurant a few hours later with my family after not eating there since covid threw stuff at all of us in the world. The food was very yummy and I had a juicy yummy burger, some fries, and some poutine! Very yummy stuff, and I felt very full after savouring the food. In a way, I was celebrating my birthday in advance since some stuff came up, and can't do anything about it. Don't worry, it's nothing serious. 
Since online for Playstation was free for the weekend, I got to participate in some online races against other people in Gran Turismo 7! I'll be upfront by saying that I struggled badly in terms of where I finished. It also doesn't help with the fact that:



Spoiler: List + screenshot of my worst finish lol




The races took place at *Willow Springs International Raceway - Big Willow* which I'm not very good at driving in. It's also very punishing when you make even a small mistake. If you dip a tire in the dirt for a little bit, you're either going to get yeeted off by the track or spin out and lose time as a result. This has happened to me a few times, but I've witnessed those same incidents from other people as well getting deleted by the track. There's also a few hills here and there, so there was one that jumped into the air a bit which made me laugh. 
I was matched against other drivers with a similar skill level as me or even faster at least half of the time. My skills are actually close to the higher end of the rankings, so there's more people going full on sweat mode to try and finish well.
Rammers. I had this one incident where this guy straight up crashed into me at a high speed going into a corner. I didn't do anything wrong and in fact, they were destroying other people's races as well, not just me. I lost a lot of positions, but I miraculously finished in the top 5 after other people were making mistakes. Fortunately, this was the only incident that happened to me and just moved on.
Yes, I'm aware it says "Honda The Power of Dreams" even though I'm driving the Beetle. And yes, that's baby shark lol.






Continuing from Gran Turismo 7 with the online races, I did have a couple of close battles with a few people. Despite not finishing in a good position, it felt fun exhilarating racing each other cleanly! Also, in a sea full of bad results and a couple of top 5 finishes if I'm lucky, I _somehow_ managed to snag a podium!  Oh dear, Bug would be ecstatic about this!



Spoiler:  Race photos and podium finish!









And I saved the best for last: My podium finish in 3rd place! I bet you're happy about this, Bug!






*August 29, 2022*

Today is my birthday and I want to say thank you to all who decided to send me greetings! As for my family, my mother sang me happy birthday on the piano while my sister joined in. 
Just relaxing and having a great day.
I'm still pretty happy that my car livery is finally finished and that Bug loved it so much. 
I played Gran Turismo 7 and was gifted a car for my birthday!



Spoiler: What car is it?



Oh my gosh, it's a *2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6)!* You know, I absolutely love Corvettes regardless of what generation it is. This is a pretty awesome birthday gift. 






I'm going to play New Horizons in a bit!
If you made it this far, you deserve a piece of cake for withstanding my long posts yet again. I'm starting to notice that I really get things going when there is stuff that I really like to talk about. There are probably some grammatical errors still despite double-checking. Thank you for reading my essay lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk how I forgot to mention this last night (depression makes my memory suckkkk) but yesterday @Shellzilla_515 finished the livery he was making for me and I'm honestly just blown away by the amount of effort he has put into it. it's truly spectacular. hopefully he will show it off soon so everyone can see it!!

edit: omg he ninja'd me lollll look how good it is yall!!!!!


----------



## JemAC

From over the last couple of days -


visited my aunt, uncle and cousins on Saturday - was the first time we'd all managed to get together for a few years so was great seeing them all, also both of my cousins became parents in June so it was really nice catching up and meeting their lovely little baby girls 
had a day off work on Sunday and didn't really do much but it was really nice to just relax for the day 
caught up with quite a few tasks for the TBT fair, completing an entry for each of the bigger 3 events which at the start of the fair I was sure I wouldn't get round to as I never write or draw but it was a great relief to get them done and pick up the participation tickets 
had a lot of cuddles with the pets - Oliver has recently spent a lot of time sleeping next to me whenever I'm at the sofa, though once I left him for a moment he stole my spot! 







Also for something that hasn't happened yet but I'd been thinking about it today - going to see the My Neighbour Totoro theatre production in London in a couple of months, I love the film and can't wait to see the show


----------



## Jhine7

Going to the NYS Fair in an hour  Go there every year, love it every time!


----------



## Midoriya

This week is starting off fantastic!

- I ordered groceries over the weekend and got root beer, which is awesome because I've been craving root beer lately.   (I don't drink alcohol, this is just the emoji that fit the best, haha)

- I spent the weekend finishing the newest Archon quests in Genshin Impact and unlocking all of the Sumeru map!  Here's some visually stunning pictures from gameplay.  



Spoiler: Genshin pictures



















- I also managed to get Tighnari C2!  I got Tighnari, Tighnari C1, and Tighnari C2 all within 20 wishes of each other!   

- Absolutely crushing it at work today, and we're already ahead!   

- I'm headed to martial arts practice tonight!  Hopefully going to work on some techniques again.   

- My partner has been super sweet as usual.   

- I heard it's my good friend @Shellzilla_515 's birthday today!  Shellzilla has been a great friend to me on TBT over the years.  I hope you're having a fantastic birthday, buddy!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Watched some Poofesure today, started with his latest video (he sucks at playing Smash Bros. XD) and moved onto his Wii Party videos. I enjoyed his video wii party raging and funny moments the most, I couldn't stop smiling and laughing. I fricking lost it at Poof laughing/wheezing and saying "Their faces when they're found!" during the Hide-and-Peek minigame. 

♡ Some of the puppies got sold today, and I'm sad to see them go (especially Mickey, he's one of my favorites), but the fact that we're making both the puppies and the families happy is enough for me. 

♡ Today is my cat's birthday! I couldn't really celebrate it because she became an outdoor cat (aka she doesn't live in this house anymore), but that's okay. I can't believe my Caramel is already 4 years old! 

♡ My brother bought powdered-sugar donuts and they're really good. 

♡ Played a bit of Tomodachi Life today, and not much happened but I did geta new food item (a stawberry ) which I'm happy about.

♡ Made some more Miis on my Switch. I really liked the selection and I had fun making all of them. 


Spoiler: Miis


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ my little kacheek plushies came in the mail today (earlier than expected yay!) and oh my goodness. they're honestly even better than I remember! I'm especially happy to finally have the starry one, he's so adorable and I'll definitely find something to clip him onto (as well as the yellow one ofc they're both so cute skdjfskldjf)  




I should be getting the cloudy one sometime this week as well. and honestly I kinda think I want to collect the rest of the colors too! I still need the red one, green one, blue one, and I think there's a pink one as well. I can't get enough of these little guys!



Spoiler: also my desk has a kidcore thing going on and I love it



I've got my jellyfish (Jeffrey and his wee baby), some Webkinz cats I got recently, my LPS digital pet, a new pop-it I got today, my Lisa Frank Hunter print, little figurines/toys, and ofc my kacheek keychain plushies. as well as the lovely note that my SO gave to me, I keep it on my desk and read it when I feel sad <333
and yes, I've been binge watching Poofesure's wii sports videos all day. he's one of the few things that can break through my depression and continue to make me laugh uncontrollably lol.










★ I've had to work the last two days, which normally wouldn't bother me but when I'm depressed I tend to get tired super easily so I've kinda been dragging myself through work. but I have the next two days off so I'll get to sleep in tomorrow 

★ also an update on the kitten we're planning on adopting, he was taken earlier today to be fixed so he's one step closer to coming home with us!!  

★ I had a thought earlier today that I really wanted to buy a new game, so I used the rest of the money I had to (finally) buy a copy of Luigi's Mansion 3! luckily I get paid again on Thursday, I'm broke now lol rip I haven't played it yet bc I want to record my initial reaction with my capture card, so I need to get my switch set up with my computer and I'll probably do that tomorrow :3

★ I also have recorded footage of me playing Wii Party for the first time! I'm wondering whether or not I should even use it for a yt video bc I've been dealing w depression and I sometimes have a difficult time with commentary when I'm depressed, but I'll go in and edit it and see if I'm happy with it. in case anyone was wondering, yes I did get completely screwed over on my very first round of Board Game Island. it's rigged as hell  

★ got a little more cleaning done today, coming home from work earlier I realized my desk was really cluttered so I cleaned that, as well as taking trash out that's been needing taken out for a few days. I'm chipping away at this stuff so hopefully I can kinda keep up with it until I can get over my depression.

★ I have plans to go swimming with my friend and her baby sometime this week (hopefully tomorrow) so that should be fun!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Wanted to post this last night but then the Wi-fi crashed again
- we got pizza yesterday
- Drift wanted me to come up with a greeting for him so I made it be this and I can't think of anything better 


Spoiler










- RNG was both brutal and forgiving last night, I went on my final hunt for my last two bugs I needed and it did NOT want to take me to a Bamboo island I specifically need to try force spawn rare tree bugs(the most common mystery island in the game too..) and I wasted so many tickets and Nook Miles to buy more tickets looking for one until I finally found one but luckily the game decided to spawn me a Golden Stag and a Horned Hercules Beetle right away and I caught both of them so now I've finally finished my bug model collection!
 Onto the fish!
EDIT: I just remembered the other thing I was happy about yesterday that I forgot to mention
I had fun playing MK8D with my fellow TBT members even if it's not really my favorite game I liked spending time with some of the members I've seen a lot during the fair
I had a little anxiety attack during the end for some reason so I dropped out but I'm glad I decided to play longer then I was going to
I even got a pretty nice 4th place on my favorite course Dragon Driftway


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My day was better than yesterday.
- I got some laundry done that had been piling up.
- We got the 3 tickets from this round of the Wishing Well!
- I got my submission in for the latest round of the Witch's Quest.
- The final line art for Forest of the Lustrous is gorgeous and I can't wait to start coloring it!
- I didn't have to stress about my contest submissions since that deadline has been met.
- I had some comfort food for dinner tonight: mac & cheese, mashed potatoes, and rice.
- I had chocolate beignets for dessert.
- My husband is so sweet to me and my dog is adorable.
- I have a three day weekend coming up.


----------



## Merielle

@Shellzilla_515 Congrats on completing your art project!!! (*⌒▽⌒)ﾉ You've done a great job!!

☾ I got to work on the last Forest of the Lustrous coloring page some more!!  
☾ We got a new round of Where is Gnome?, and I love reading everyone's captions on these.
☾ Got some gelato with our groceries today! ^^ It's been a while since I've had any.
☾ We made all the ticket goals in this round of the Wishing Well!


----------



## Drawdler

I’ve made some important personal progress today. I’m getting better.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i had the yummiest coconut donut today. And it was VEGAN. Science is amazing


----------



## Franny

today and yesterday sucked, i had a sudden family issue yesterday and my powers been out. *BUT,* my boss has been so freaking kind and understanding. he let me leave early for the fam emergency and hes offering to let us borrow one of our work generators so we can get power at my house. and thats enough to make me really happy in the face of adversity.
edit: ALSO PSL IS BACK YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night and didn't feel quite so tired today.
- I got all of my work done and no major issues came up.
- I had one of my Fair entries accepted. More tickets!
- We met all the goals for the Wishing Well and received our rewards. Even more tickets!
- I made my submission for the latest round of Where is Gnome.
- My husband was very sweet to me today.
- My dog snuggled with me today.
- This is not just today, but over the past week I've seen a lot of animals and that always make me happy. I saw my bat friend, Mortimer, my mom's cat, some puppies and kittens, squirrels, a groundhog, a cicada that had just emerged from its shell, and a huge fishing spider the size of my palm.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I finished the last Forest of the Lustrous coloring page!! ;v; Got to play around with my favorite color combo a bunch too (have I talked about my love of pink with green/teal yet), so that made it extra fun.
☾ We hit all the Wishing Well milestones for this round! 
☾ I also enjoyed working on my entry for the last round of Whimsical Wardrobes this evening!
☾ I went ahead and got a few collectibles I really wanted from the shop! ^^ I had my heart set on getting the Lily of the Valley, Fair patch, and Pearlescent Crystal from the beginning, so I'm thrilled to already have those and a couple more.


----------



## Princess Mipha

In holidays (Crete, Greece) just out of the pool, baby asleep and continuing on this beautiful lineart for "Forest of the lustrous", ice coffee to my left.. can't complain


----------



## Drawdler

It’s been so long since I listened to Prince and... Purple Rain is so unbelievably beautiful. The album though the is song too ofc. I’m not really a pop person but Prince is transcendent. Listening to this again bought back memories. I stopped listening to Prince because of exes (nothing really bad, I just associated it with disappointment since they were all annoyed by his music?) and- wow Take Me With U is as good and touches me as much as I ever remembered. Let’s Go Crazy, The Beautiful Ones, When Doves Cry, all masterpieces, even Computer Blue (the weakest song there) is pretty great, and in the context of the album fills it out a bit more in an excellent way. There isn’t really anyone else like Prince, or anything I could replace his music/aesthetic with, rediscovering this feeling makes me so happy.


----------



## al-tirah

My husband played Monster Hunter Rise with me and said he’ll get Splatoon 3 so we could play that together too. 

Neighbor’s cat visited in our backyard. So cute!

The leak in the AC got finally fixed. 

Got some new stuff for my island. Haven’t played in a while and I’m so happy with the redecoration I did.


----------



## Franny

My power is back


----------



## Midoriya

This week is continuing to go well!  :]

- I got good sleep last night.   

- Work is going well and I'll have this Friday through Monday off for a four day weekend!   

- My partner has been super sweet as usual.   

- Going to go clothes shopping this weekend finally!   

- Also going to stop by the bank this week so I can receive my tax return + inheritance!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My headache subsided after a few hours. I knew I shouldn’t have drank that sparkling tea.
⟡ I hung out with my favorite person. She texts me at 10:00 PM asking me if I’m still up for it and I didn’t end up replying until 4:00 AM as I’d just woken up to go pee. But she replied immediately (not even a second later) and I’m here for that loyalty. I love how she keeps her phone on in case I need her.
⟡ Keagan ended up being cordial with her dogs despite one of them being male. He gets weird around other male dogs, but I’m so happy he was being good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

some things have made me happy recently!

★ I really want/need to point this out, and I hope @/Shellzilla_515 doesn't mind me showing off some drawings he has done for me, but I'm honestly blown away by the improvement he's made in his art over the last few months. these are two drawings of the same character, only separated by about 6 months. they're both fantastic but you can really see how much he's improved and I just love that!!!








★ got to visit my doctor today, to talk abt my medication as well as my recurring sinus issues. he recommends that I try taking a daily allergy medicine (like Zyrtec) since allergies often cause chronic sinus issues, and he's also gonna find someone he can refer me to in order to have an allergy test done (been wanting to get one for a while anyways). and as for my meds, he's adding Wellbutrin onto what I'm already taking in hopes that it will complement the other meds (and if it does I may be able to reduce the dosage of one of them). I really hope it works bc I'm so tired of dealing with depression. tired of being tired 

★ I'm obsessed w these kacheek plushies rn lol. I'm getting the cloudy one tomorrow, and a few others within the week, and I'm so hyped 
I'm also thinking abt giving them all names, might run another tbt contest to do that but idk yet.

★ my SO has returned home today after his trip and we'll have a chance to call tonight  I'm so glad he's home now bc he's been super anxious the last few days and I worry abt him when he's upset.

★ yesterday I went to the game store/lounge in the mall and I didn't have much money to spend but I did pick out a few loose pokemon cards I really liked :3
I was really happy to find the Team Magma card (they're my favorite pokemon team) and the Reshiram and Zekrom cards are super cool! also the Cyrus card is what made me decide to buy these initially, the pic below doesn't do it justice. the top four cards and the Growlithe are all holos as well! and ofc I couldn't forget to mention the german card lol.






Spoiler: better pic of cyrus



idk that starry night city bg is such a vibe lol







★ I had some potstickers for lunch and they were tasty as always 

★ I'm gonna go lie down for a bit and possibly hopefully take a nap, and then spend the evening doing fun stuff like sorting/playing with my plushies and/or editing videos for yt


----------



## Loriii

This someone who I mentioned here a few times suddenly sent a message and greeted me on my "special day" and what really touched me is her doing this simple thing of showing me an animation of a disney princess holding a cake while blowing a candle. It was so adorable and sweet. I know it's the first time this year that I haven't had my late partner baked me a cake with the candle at midnight along with my daughter surprising me, but that was thoughtful of her to send me that as if she's doing it in their place. It made me shed tears of joy. She's also the first to greet me apart from my mom. That really made my supposedly sad/boring day. She is a gift to me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

today was my first day off of work in 6 days! I did close to 55 hours and will hopefully be making overtime


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I was really nervous about my first day of school, but it actually went great! I got the courses I really wanted (cooking and drama), my History classes are in English instead of French, I share the same classes as my best friend (except for French *sob*), the cafeteria served free lunch, I got to chat with some of my old teachers, and I also have the same English teacher as last year too! I think my social life is becoming a bit better too, I was really talkative today with my friends - I also talked about Animal Crossing with one of them for the whole period, which was fun. 

♡ I got to help my brother cut his hair! We're gonna donate the hair so they can make wigs for cancer patients (according to my dad), so I'm happy we're doing this for a good cause. Plus I'm feeling pretty proud for my brother cutting his own hair, and we also got to bond together. 

♡ I made oatmeal cookies yesterday and they're very tasty! I'm pretty proud of myself because I made them from scratch instead of using a pre-made mix. 

♡ My Tomodachi Life game has been great! 


Spoiler: My TL Progress 🏨



-Decided to try the Tomodachi Quest 'game' and got a gold bar, which is the most expensive treasure selling at $1000! 

-Got a ruined meal from a dream Eva had. I'm still deciding who to give it to - Trash food is rare, but I mean the Miis never like it. XD

-Gave a Mii a travel ticket and they took their sweetheart with them to China! I had gotten all the travel ticket/location-specific treasures except for the China one (panda plush), so this was great! 

-Recreated some AC villagers and added them to my game! I also made some of Poofesure's Miis for fun (seeing that I already have a few like Beef Boss and Dudydude), specifically Fishsticks and Alfonso. Great additions to Triforce Island! 



 





♡ I'm listening to a Friday Night Funkin' cover of Go K.K. Rider. At first I was pretty hesitant to click on it (my YouTube feed is already littered with unwanted FNF videos), but it's actually pretty good! 


Spoiler: FNF Cover











♡ Went to the store with my brother and bought some snacks! I got myself a pack of gummy worms.  I'm probably gonna eat those while watching Poofesure's Wii Party videos!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- I had a decent day at work without too much going on.
- The weather was really nice today, sunny and warm but not hot.
- I took the opportunity to work on my Enchanted Elixir entry and I think it turned out pretty well.
- I checked on my mom since she's been dealing with Covid fatigue and she said she was feeling a bit better today.
- I had a chocolate milkshake for dessert this evening.
- Two more days of work and then it's the weekend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> some things have made me happy recently!
> 
> ★ I really want/need to point this out, and I hope @/Shellzilla_515 doesn't mind me showing off some drawings he has done for me, but I'm honestly blown away by the improvement he's made in his art over the last few months. these are two drawings of the same character, only separated by about 6 months. they're both fantastic but you can really see how much he's improved and I just love that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★ got to visit my doctor today, to talk abt my medication as well as my recurring sinus issues. he recommends that I try taking a daily allergy medicine (like Zyrtec) since allergies often cause chronic sinus issues, and he's also gonna find someone he can refer me to in order to have an allergy test done (been wanting to get one for a while anyways). and as for my meds, he's adding Wellbutrin onto what I'm already taking in hopes that it will complement the other meds (and if it does I may be able to reduce the dosage of one of them). I really hope it works bc I'm so tired of dealing with depression. tired of being tired
> 
> ★ my SO has returned home today after his trip and we'll have a chance to call tonight  I'm so glad he's home now bc he's been super anxious the last few days and I worry abt him when he's upset.


I don't mind it at all, Bug! One thing I need to point out, though, is that my old drawing of Toucat is from February 2021, so it's actually well over a year ago.  Regardless, if you showed my 2021 self the improved Toucat drawing I made, I wouldn't have believed you. Have you also noticed that the background colours are exactly the same?  And pardon my language, but I hope you'll kick depression's ass very soon. Finally, I hope you had a great time talking with your significant other and being able to comfort him from his anxiety!
-----------------------------------------------

Well then, I'll list some stuff from the past couple of days:

*Over the past couple of days*

I asked my dad for an F1 TV Pro subscription as a b-day gift and finally got it after two years of asking for it lol. Now I don't have to deal with cable TV playing the roulette whether or not they'll televise the races. I ended up missing a good number of them because of this. Not only I can watch it live from my laptop, but I can also get to watch Formula 2, Formula 3, and apparently the Porsche Supercup. They also have a few documentaries and even some of the classic races. I took a quick look at a race taking place in 1988 and saw Ayrton Senna driving the *McLaren MP4/4*, which is the same one I drove in Gran Turismo 7! I noticed there were some minor differences in terms of the livery and appearance, though.
Continuing to enjoy the mango cake I got for my b-day. 

I had to go to a grocery store to get a couple of things (again...) and saw a Hotwheels toy that caught my eye, the same place where I got the Honda S2000 a while back. That car in question is the *McLaren F1! *Here's something interesting about it. We all know that the driver's side of a car is either on the left or right depending on where you are in the world. Well, the driver's seat of the McLaren F1 is placed *right in the centre* much like a Formula 1 car, and with two rearview mirrors for good measure!



Spoiler: Vroom












*Today (August 31, 2022)*

I slept _very_ well last night. Got somewhere around 8 hours of sleep as a result.
I had to drive somewhere today and took the opportunity to use The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Special Orchestra CD that came in with Skyward Sword for the Wii over a decade ago. It was nice listening to it after not hearing it for years. There was The Wind Waker Symphonic Movement that gave me a lot of nostalgia for playing that game (the Wii U version that is). Even my sister got a bit of nostalgia since she also played Wind Waker (but didn't get too far and never completed it lol).
I took a small nap.
I had a tasty dinner!
I played Gran Turismo 7 and _finally_ managed to win this one race after struggling with it real bad back in April. I constantly had to drive to the limit and strategically change the fuel mix at the same time. There was also an incident where I braked too late into a corner and paid a visit to someone's lawn for a bit lol. Thankfully, I was able to claw back into the lead after and managed to win. It felt so satisfying crossing the finish line in 1st. I was soooo far back from the leader in my previous attempt.



Spoiler: Race photos



Yup! I used the Beetle Gr.3 for this race which requires me to use a Group 3 car. You're probably tired of this already, but I still love this livery so much. Perhaps the power of rainbows and Waluigi helped me out here lol. I, uhh, picked up a few scratches thanks to my noob driving. Sorry about that, Bug!




Trying to duke it out against the *Subaru WRX Gr.3*.


----------



## teebeans

Today i'm happy because my workload is quite light so i get to relax a little


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some official art of one of my favorite characters that I hadn't seen before!
☾ We got the last round of Witch's Quest today!  I really love these scavenger hunt type events. ;v;
☾ I haven't been doing so great this evening, but my tuxie kitty keeps trying to give me his toy mouse


----------



## JellyBeans

managed to secure front pitch standing tickets for harry styles!! after queueing for hours in the morning and getting absolutely nothing finally managed to pull through in the most stressful five minutes of my life 
also payday today!! so win win really


----------



## hakutaku

- My friends and I made plans to go out for lunch together this weekend! I've not seen them for a while so I'm pleased!

- Weather has been very nice

- It's September, officially the first day of Autumn


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I don't mind it at all, Bug! One thing I need to point out, though, is that my old drawing of Toucat is from February 2021, so it's actually well over a year ago.  Regardless, if you showed my 2021 self the improved Toucat drawing I made, I wouldn't have believed you. Have you also noticed that the background colours are exactly the same?  And pardon my language, but I hope you'll kick depression's ass very soon. Finally, I hope you had a great time talking with your significant other and being able to comfort him from his anxiety!


I guess I read it wrong, it was already over a year ago?? I still think it's an absolutely wonderful improvement and I can't wait to see what the next year holds for you 
also I did in fact notice that the bg colors were the same! I thought that was a nice touch.



in speaking of my SO, last night was a bit hectic. it was his first night home after he got back from his trip and his depression was hitting really bad bc his youngest sister is in Chicago for college now, and on top of everything else he's been dealing with now he's upset that she's gone. we were on a call and he went silent and started to panic  and started to talk badly abt himself. so I spent two hours talking to him and trying to help him feel better. by the end of the night he was crying tears of happiness bc I said that if his family and friends don't care then mine will, and that he's the love of my life and I don't want to lose him. needless to say despite our weaknesses and downsides we're both doing well and we're very happy together. I couldn't ask for a better SO and I really hope that the future holds great things for him 

(also yesterday was our 4 week anniversary so yay!!!l


----------



## Alienfish

- Got a couple of dresses in the mail! They even wrote a note apologizing they sent them a bit late so that was sweet tbf c:
- Sorted out a customs invoice that I noticed were way too high so hopefully they send out a new one soon (some tiny cheap stuff I ordered from Japan and they admitted they got the value ****ed up LOL)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ The new rosewater potions are so beautiful. I prefer the blue one, for sure.
⟡ I’m working at a different location for the next three days. I’m looking forward to potentially meeting some new people, and maybe helping them out in the future for extra hours.
⟡ My favorite person made me happy today and we may hang out again very soon. 
⟡ Keagan was being a social outcast with her dogs, but he was being friendly either way. There’s just a ten year age difference between her dogs and Keagan. He’s not as hyperactive.



Spoiler: Keagan having fun


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I'm finished with work for the week and now I get a 4 day weekend! I decide to start the weekend off right by getting an Oreo Hot Cocoa Blizzard from Dairy Queen, which was pretty good! I'm also happy that I've finally managed to order a PS5 from a retailer! I haven't been going hard after it, but given that my PS4 is beginning to struggle and PS5s are starting to feel a bit more readily available these days, it felt like the right time to finally look and thankfully I was able to get one right away.


----------



## Midoriya

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm happy that I'm finished with work for the week and now I get a 4 day weekend! I decide to start the weekend off right by getting an Oreo Hot Cocoa Blizzard from Dairy Queen, which was pretty good! I'm also happy that I've finally managed to order a PS5 from a retailer! I haven't been going hard after it, but given that my PS4 is beginning to struggle and PS5s are starting to feel a bit more readily available these days, it felt like the right time to finally look and thankfully I was able to get one right away.



Ayyy, 4 day weekend bros!  I got an Oreo shake from Jack-In-The-Box today, haha.

Congrats on the PS5!!  I hope you enjoy the heck out of it.  You deserve it.


----------



## Mattician

New pokemon revealed today!

Grafaiai, the toxic monkey pokemon

It's also the very first Poison/Normal type.


----------



## Bluelady

Finally put my nephew to nap.


----------



## Lady Timpani

August was such a bad month for me personally and yesterday seemed like the cherry on top when my check engine light came on and I had a thumping noise coming from my car when I moved it. I took it to the mechanic last night and got it back today, only had to pay $100 for the fix. I was pretty freaked out yesterday when I was reading stories from people with the same make and model and a bunch of them had to pay like $4000-$6000 to replace the entire engine, so I'm taking this W


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

UMMMMMM I STUDIED SO HARD FOR THIS AND I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELFFFF... THERE WERE 40 QUESTIONS AND I ONLY GOT 2 WRONG YAS TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY FRIENDS. If you remember I hate social studies and geography but ever since i started studying for that class its my best grade lol


----------



## oak

I saw some leaves changing colours on the trees so bye bye summer. Soon I will be able to wear pants instead of shorts again


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I've been sleeping really deeply lately. I just wish I didn't have to get up so early for work.
- I did lay back down for a nap this morning because I was too tired to concentrate and felt better afterwards.
- My work day wasn't too stressful.
- The weather was beautiful, sunny and warm.
- The rosewater potions! Oh my god! I love the blue one, but even the pink one is a nice shade of pink. I hope we unlock both.
- I did some coloring on the final line art for Forest of the Lustrous. I know I can't do it justice, but it's still fun to work on.
- I had mozzarella sticks for dinner.
- My husband is very sweet to me.
- My dog was very good today.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's a three day weekend!


----------



## deana

Today was mostly not great but I did get to have a Pumpkin Spice Latte today  also a lot of students went back to school today so there was a lot of nice mums out shopping without their kids who were VERY happy about it and I was also happy their bratty kids weren't there


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to get caught up on everyone's Hero's Crossing short stories today!!  I fell behind on the last day of entries, but I'm happy to say that I've read all of them now!
☾ The last blessing window of the Wishing Well has started, and both the new potions look incredibly beautiful! ;v; I hope we'll be able to unlock both!
☾ I watched some Youtube with my family!  LDShadowLady is becoming a fast favorite of ours ahahaha
☾ We rushed our torbie kitty to the emergency vet because she started acting really weird all of the sudden, but long story short it's nothing serious and she's fine, thank goodness.  Poor baby's got the cone of shame though


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm just happy that it's Friday again.


----------



## Franny

i have a long weekend! its labor day in the USA on monday so i get an extended weekend. technically i have today off too, but not for good reasons.
an artist i like opened comms and they only accept super limited slots, and i got in!! im so so lucky and happy!


----------



## Bloodflowers

I’m troubled with insomnia so I’m extremely happy that I managed to sleep for 11 hours last night, and I even did it without the aid of my melatonin gummies!

At last it’s autumn… my time to shine  The temperature finally is starting to cool, all that’s missing is rain. I went for a walk around the neighbourhood with my husband and I took pictures of the trees and fallen leaves. I feel very lucky to live so close to nature.

When we got home I went on ACNH and Punchy gave me his picture


----------



## Autumn247

Haven't posted in a few days, so here's some stuff from the past few days

I'm graduating from my care coordination program, (I have a few different mental illnesses and had a case manager from there for the past 6 years that helped me kind of advocate for myself and set up appointments and whatnot) can't remember if I mentioned that or not already, maybe I did, I forget.  Anyway, I'm excited/proud about that 
I had a good appointment with my therapist yesterday, we are working on having me increase my calories and work on intuitive eating (I've been restricting calories due to my eating disorder), so I'm working on that
I've been learning the Pokemon and Digimon TCGs and am planning on learning the Yugioh TCG too, excited  
Going to volunteer next Tuesday 
Going back to college in January hopefully
Been exercising, taking my meds consistently, cleaning. etc
Started watching the new Lord of the Rings series: Rings of Power on Amazon Prime, enjoyed the first episode, will probably watch the 2nd this weekend


----------



## Bluelady

-I didn’t struggle too much putting my nephew to sleep.
-I managed to wash some clothes before Flex Alert (week long heatwave) hours.
-Mom made enchiladas with the rice and corn mix that I like.


----------



## duododo

Today's been a bit of a struggle, but I did have a few good things:

- Cut some lavender and bundled it up, now just waiting on it to dry. It smells lovely!
- Put out some Fall decorations now that it's September
- My dinner was pretty tasty, aaand I think tomorrow I'm gonna go grab some ice cream for myself since it's been a while


----------



## Franny

OMG I NEED TO GEEK OUT



Spoiler



Okay so my grandpas funeral was today, sad occasion, all of my family and our family friends came to visit which was great. Awesome to see so many people. My dad's gf's best friend (lots of connections) came, and with her she brought her boyfriend which is our local weatherman. Like on the news. So cool! I was so intimidated but he came over to talk to me which was nice and I got to ask him about schooling and stuff and he was SO NICE. he told me so many awesome stories about school, the military, his studies and such and told me a lot about the industry and how to get into schooling/work doing meteorology which is something I always thought about doing but wasn't sure if I wanted to do it. He gave me his email so I can contact him with questions AAAND he's gonna get me a tour of the local NOAA Weather station to do a tour and see all the computers and modules they use!! ITS SO FREAKING AMAZING AND EXCITING LIKE OH MY GOD??? I cant believe I met this dude just by CHANCE. And he was SO awesome and so willing to share all this amazing knowledge with me. I know weather is a silly thing to get excited about but WOW WHAT AN EXPERIENCE


----------



## Merielle

☾ My torbie kitty seems to be feeling a lot better today! She was such an angy girl last night 
☾ And my tuxie kitty is officially over his ear infection!  There were some seriously adorable doggos in the vet's office this morning too—including one who happened to be there for the same issue our torbie had lol
☾ We got a secret bonus round for Mysteries of the Monument!  The last few were too difficult for me to figure out, so I'm feeling very grateful for the chance to make up some tickets in the mercy round. ;v;
☾ My family and I watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode this evening!
☾ The new Pokémon, Grafaiai, is so cute!  I love that we have an aye-aye Pokémon now.


----------



## Nefarious

I'm happy that it's a long weekend and I don't have to go into work tomorrow morning. Been so busy the past 3 weeks, putting in overtime and working on some Saturdays. The simple thought of sleeping in brings me unbridled joy... so I really needed this haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm back in this thread lol:

The weather was nice and sunny.
I watched a free practice session for Formula 1 that's taking place in the Netherlands at Zandvoort this weekend. Taking advantage of the F1 TV subscription I got a few days ago, I find it cool how I can view onboard cameras on different drivers provided they weren't in the pit garage. On top of that, I got to hear the radio messages between the driver and their race engineer pretty much live!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I spotted a *Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 1LE* for the first time! This Camaro is more track-focused compared to the other trims, and the year model should be from 2018 onwards. Anyway, It's another one of those moments where I slowly approach or wait at an intersection plus, it's been quite a while since I've last spotted a car that's yet to be identified. After adding it to my identified cars list, I find it pretty awesome how there's some variety in there. 
I ate a chicken sandwich from Jollibee.
Played a bit of Gran Turismo 7.
I caught up on all the rounds for witch's quest and all of my submissions were accepted!
Just contributing fairy dust for the wishing well. I really love activities and events that involve the whole community working together towards a goal.


----------



## Neb

- I ate some orange chicken at a Chinese restaurant that just opened!
- The weather wasn’t too hot, so I took a brisk walk (which I haven’t been able to do much of recently).
- My ADHD medication is working wonderfully. I can finally focus on both studying and my hobbies without getting distracted every 10 minutes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been really up and down for me, but there are several things that made me happy.

- I slept well last night and didn't feel too tired in the morning.
- The weather was pleasant, sunny, and warm again today.
- I completed the most important tasks at work, so I don't have to worry about things over the weekend.
- I have a three day weekend because of Labor Day!
- I watched the first episode of The Rings of Power. Planning to watch the second episode tomorrow.
- I managed to check in every few hours and earn fairy dust.
- I made a couple more submissions and some have already been accepted.
- We're about to reach our goal for Farley and unlock that gorgeous blue potion!
- We're over halfway to the goal for Serena. Unlocking both potions really seems doable.
- The staff took pity on us and gave us a bonus round. I don't know if I'll get it or not, but it's still appreciated.
- Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow!


----------



## al-tirah

Was able to get lots of sleep! Yay!


----------



## Franny

getting some tasty sushi for lunch! and i could sleep in with the weekend started!


----------



## Sophie23

I finally got the shiny inkay today! 







Then I decided to evolve it


----------



## hakutaku

- Tried a new vanilla protein pudding which was surprisingly nice, I ate it with some scotch pancakes, I'm happy bc I haven't eaten them in like a year and I think I missed them lol 

- Excited to see my friend tomorrow for lunch

- It's finally raining! I feel like it hasn't rained in a long while, so it's kind of a relief even if my area of the country isn't in a drought or anything


----------



## Foreverfox

Just came home with this little guy!


----------



## Balverine

the desktop computer I've been wanting for a while went on sale today so I was finally able to order it ;v;


----------



## S.J.

Foreverfox said:


> Just came home with this little guy! View attachment 457921


He is precious! You guys look adorable!


----------



## Foreverfox

S.J. said:


> He is precious! You guys look adorable!


Thank you!!! He was supposed to be my husband's dog, but I uh...I claimed him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ got up really early today (about 5:40am to be exact) and I went to help at a breakfast that's held once a month Sept-June, I haven't been there for a while so going and seeing some familiar faces and reconnecting was pretty nice 
at least it was nice once the people I trusted got there, before that I was a little eh bc I haven't really gone there much since I came out as nb/trans 

★ after that I went to the thrift store yet again to look for plushies and I found a lot of great ones today!! I got nine plushies for $9, love getting deals on stuff I like lol. I got matching Mickey and Minnie plushies that are both decently sized, a big horse plushie that's really squishy and soft and fluffy (aka perfect for snuggle timeeee), two easter beanie baby bears and two thanksgiving ones, a dog with a collar that says I <3 U, and a pig (the dog and pig are also beanie babies). my late maternal grandma used to love collecting beanie babies and today I told my mom (prob not for the first time) that grandma would be proud of my ty collection 


Spoiler: pic of the plushies!











★ I also have some great news (okay it's lowkey great not like a big announcement lol): my kacheek army is growing! I now have six of the seven different keychain plushies, the only one I'm missing is the regular blue one. I still think the starry one is my favorite, but I really love all these little guys. it's nostalgic to see the green one again after prob a decade or more, and it's neat seeing the ones I didn't have as a kid 





★ two days ago we finally brought home our new baby Dodger! I've been working at my current job for a month now and I always loved seeing this boy when I went in. he reminds me so much of Xander (especially in his appearance) and I wanted to get him for my mom. he's home now, and he's kinda attached to me since he knows me the best, but he's already starting to open up and play with the other kitties, especially Miko. Dodger is such a sweet boy (he's also quite clingy lol) I'm so happy we could give him a forever home 


Spoiler: the boyeeee











★ I played some Wii Sports last night and even though it was somewhat brief I had fun!

★ the community managed to unlock both rosewater potions and I'm so proud of everyone who contributed 

★ my SO and I have been together for almost a month and it's still going very well, gets better and better each day honestly!




Merielle said:


> ☾ I was able to get caught up on everyone's Hero's Crossing short stories today!!  I fell behind on the last day of entries, but I'm happy to say that I've read all of them now!


I'm sorry you had to read my awful cranked out story lol




Foreverfox said:


> Just came home with this little guy! View attachment 457921


OH MY GOD ITS A BEEEEEAAAAAAAANNNNNNN

(ever time i see a golden retriever I call them a bean, hence my dog being named sunny bean lol)


edit: broken spoiler lol whoops


----------



## Mr_Persona

Got great goodwill finds! Brand new Rainbow High doll and Hogwarts castle playset. My goodwill is getting better these past months. Also i can sorta talk better now. Voice is back mostly and my throat is better i guess. Throat feels like i've been talking alot but i haven't, at least its not scratchy sore where i cant speak.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I got my wand collectible! Sooo happy! i love it so much


----------



## Snek

I got both Rosewater Potions, my favourite collectibles from the TBT fair! It feels so awesome that everyone worked together to get these wonderful collectibles


----------



## Mars Adept

I did all of the last minute Fair events that I wanted to today! I squeezed in, like, half a dozen events. Now I can sleep…


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a fantastic day and it's been a great four day weekend... and it's only half over!  : O

- I managed to get all my laundry done.

- My partner has been super extra sweet to me.

- I reached C6 with Collei in Genshin Impact.

- I got paid yesterday, which was good.

- Speaking of money, I'm finally receiving it!  I'm about to receive a check for eight times what's currently in my bank account.  It's all from my tax returns + my inheritance from my mom.  It'll be a huge and welcome boost.  Probably not enough for my own place quite yet, but it will put me a LOT closer to that.

- Wasn't today, but I'm also glad that I'm not going to have to pay as much in student loans.  : P

- We did it!  We managed to reach all the milestones for The Wishing Well in the TBTF 2022 and unlocked both potions!  I have to say, the community really exceeded my expectations and worked fantastically well together as a team.

- I'm also glad I changed my username from Venti, as it feels more appropriate to have the name of an anime character than someone from a Chinese video game.  And Naofumi suits me really well as a character.   

- Probably about to buy some Rebel Gnomes in the shop as well.  Excited about that.


----------



## Merielle

@xSuperMario64x don't apologize!  Leopold's one of my favorite villagers, and it was really cool getting to see him in the spotlight! ^^

☾ We unlocked both the rosewater potions in the Wishing Well!!!  I'm so thrilled and so proud of everyone's efforts—I already got each of mine, and got myself a Rose Crystal and Citrine Crystal too!  I'm also really looking forward to getting a good night's rest tonight after two nights of sacrificing sleep to stay on the dust grind. 
☾ I played some Style Savvy: Styling Star for a bit today, and met another new customer!
☾ Watched some Youtube with my family!
☾ I was able to find some rare art of one of my faves that I've been looking for for ages!! ;v; It was from a Japan-only gacha game that I'm pretty sure is also defunct now.  I'm so happy aaaaa


----------



## ~Kilza~

I am really happy that I was able to play another round of Mario Party Superstars online for the Fair today! It was really fun and I was able to enjoy it a lot, especially with being able to take 1st place in the end! It definitely helped that my internet cooperated a lot more this time around, so there was a lot less lag which made it a lot nicer (and a lot less stressful) to play! On top of that, I enjoyed attending both MK8D sessions for the Fair today and had fun with them (even if I wasn't nearly as dominant as I was last night, lmao), and I enjoyed the chicken strips that I had picked up from A&W when getting my family's lunch!


----------



## LadyDestani

@Naofumi Love the name change and new avatar! And he still works with your green theme.

@Foreverfox What a precious puppy! I bet he and your son will get along really well.

Today I'm happy about many things:

- I got some much needed sleep and, even though I did get up early to gather fairy dust, I went back to bed for a few hours afterwards.
- I finally got my Death Angel Mushroom Lamp plus a Butterfly Wand and I bought a Lily of the Valley and Gleaming Butterfly myself. I only need two more collectibles to complete my dream lineup and I should be able to afford one after the final tickets are distributed.
- We unlocked both of the new potion collectibles! They look so pretty as a pair. I'll be buying one of each as soon as I complete my lineup.
- The new gnome and Enchanted Bloom collectibles were revealed and they are each awesome in their own way.
- My team is doing a great job of working through the quiz questions and I'm glad I've been able to contribute.
- I had a good day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I still have two more days off from work.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally used up most of my Bell Tree Fair tokens and tickets and I have to say I'm pretty pleased with my line up overall for a change.


----------



## hakutaku

I'm pretty happy today!!

- I enrolled into my second year of uni, and I checked my timetable, other than a clashing class time for the second semester (I'll have to switch courses ) I'm pleased with my timetable! I'm going in 3 days a week, which is much better than the 4 or 5 days a week I thought I might have to go in for! It means things will be cheaper and less hectic for me than I thought this semester. I feel pretty relieved tbh!

- Had a good time with my friend today, we went to our usual cafe for lunch and it was really nice to catch up with him. The vegan club sandwich I ordered was lovely too!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I worked two out of three days in a row at a different location. This is my third day. It's different, and it's giving me major vibes of a job I'd only be at for a few weeks at the most and quit. This is only temporary because I'm a "borrowed employee" for them, but it makes me appreciate where I currently work, and how I can't go to a different place working the same job position and everything is the same. Because it's not. And I think this is a good realization to have. 
⟡ I’m looking forward to seeing my paycheck this time around based on my premium rate of pay for being a borrowed employee and my overtime pay. 
⟡ My favorite person gave me a ride up to the restaurant today and it was nice seeing her. She brought her dog, as well, and she sat on my lap the whole ride. Now, I’m covered in dog fur. I’m happy that even though it was out of her way and inconvenient for her she was still quick to offer. She works at the same time at our regular workplace, but she woke up earlier to pick me up and drive me to this other place. I love how she’s been so nice and comforting to me when _I know_ damn well I’ve been a handful sometimes. 
⟡ It’s sad that the fair is almost over but I’m happy it happened and I enjoyed it.


----------



## LuchaSloth

It's the end of my work week.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got some decent sleep last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The last of my event entries was accepted (minus the quiz of course) and I used the tickets to buy the Glowing Butterfly Spirit.
- Only one more collectible to complete my dream fair lineup! And then I will also purchase both potions and a Rebel Gnome.
- We had great teamwork on the Out of the Woods quiz. I'm grateful to my team members and glad I was able to contribute in a few ways too. I feel confident in our answers.
- The TBT Fair has been amazing! I couldn't imagine a theme more suited to me and even though I knew most of my entries would never qualify for a staff favorite or nomination, I put my all into every single one of them just because I had so much fun doing them.
- Even though I've enjoyed every moment of the Fair, I'm also somewhat glad that it's coming to a close. It has been a busy month and I'm ready for things to slow down a bit and go back to normal.
- I keep forgetting to mention this, but I had a very good session with my counselor on Friday. I talked through all the stressful things going on in my personal life for the past month and she said I handled them all very well. With everything I've learned from her and my medication keeping the overwhelming anxiety at bay, she thinks I'm ready to stop seeing her. I'm going back one more time next month, but if all is still going well I'll be able to end my sessions with the understanding I can call her and return anytime I need to in the future.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- Tomorrow is a holiday so I have the day off!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My parents and I watched a couple episodes of FMAB this morning and the latest episode of One Piece!!  It was another really good episode, and the new eye-catches seem cool too!
☾ We also watched fWhip's latest Empires SMP episode later on!
☾ I got to just chill out with some Youtube and work on a couple embroidery floss bracelets! ^^ It's been a little while since I've made any, so it was nice getting back to it.


----------



## KittenNoir

Feeling less stressed everything is coming together


----------



## allainah

I bought ooblets last night and really been enjoying it today. I showed it to my bff and if she's really into it I have my finger on that e-giftcard for her ; ) 
Also I don't feel crappy today, which is rare so that's very nice <3


----------



## Acruoxil

allainah said:


> I bought ooblets last night and really been enjoying it today. I showed it to my bff and if she's really into it I have my finger on that e-giftcard for her ; )
> Also I don't feel crappy today, which is rare so that's very nice <3



your post! thank you soo much, i got curious about ooblets and i looked it up and it seems so awesome! totally buying it hahah

im glad youre feeling good today!!


----------



## allainah

Acruoxil said:


> your post! thank you soo much, i got curious about ooblets and i looked it up and it seems so awesome! totally buying it hahah
> 
> im glad youre feeling good today!!


thanks so much your so sweet ! <3 and yes it's a very wholesome game it makes my heart happy  it is still in early access tho so there can be some bugs here and there they're still working on, so just be mindful of that c:


----------



## Acruoxil

allainah said:


> thanks so much your so sweet ! <3 and yes it's a very wholesome game it makes my heart happy  it is still in early access tho so there can be some bugs here and there they're still working on, so just be mindful of that c:


right back at uu! and yes i just got it haha its super adorable. very animal crossing and story of seasons esque. ill be spending a lot on time on it hahah i kinda wish i had more outfit choices tho they look a bit odd ngl xD


----------



## Snowesque

_The Ancient Magus Bride_ Season 2!!! Ahhh!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today I just got back from my little trip of seeing my parents up in Reno, I missed them so much and it was wonderful to see them again and hopefully I can see them again for Thanksgiving


----------



## Autumn247

Watched the 2nd episode in the new Lord of the Rings series: The Rings of Power, like it so far, excited to see more
Started playing the new Digimon Survive videogame and am having a lot of fun with it
I walked to the store and bought cat food and cat litter, so the cats are all set for awhile 
Played some Stardew Valley today
Started using the app Headspace to meditate, meditating helps my anxiety a lot
It's been raining all day, enjoying it, love rainy weather, its relaxing, perfect weather to read with
My new Columbia winter coat will be delivered tomorrow, so now I'm all ready for when winter comes


----------



## nageki

it's finally the end of my work week 




i had my contracted days changed around so i skipped my "weekend" last week and i'm relieved to finally have more than one day off in a row. not looking forward to having to do my Adult Errands but today i'm literally just going to veg out on the couch and play video games and catch up on my pro wrestling tv shows and that's IT!!!


----------



## Midoriya

I went clothes shopping today and hung out with a longtime friend!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning. It was the best night of sleep I've had in a while.
- It was a holiday so I didn't have to work today.
- My mom is finally feeling better after her bout of Covid.
- I got my new tests in the mail and I'm negative for Covid! I never had any symptoms but wanted to be sure I wasn't a carrier since I visited my mom a few times to take care of her.
- I finally completed my Fair lineup and it may be one of my favorite lineups ever! I am so in love with it!
- I bought both of the Rosewater Potions, a Fair Patch, and a Rebel Gnome from the shop. I'm done now until I see what kind of collectible raffle they put up.
- I just had a really good day and felt good today.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I'm happy today bc I moved into my college dorm today! I also managed to fully unpacked and got to go out with friends


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to get the Viridis Mushroom Lamp with some of the tickets I got from Out of the Woods!!  There's still more I'm eyeing (like seriously how could I not be they're all amazing), but I'm incredibly thrilled with all the gorgeous collectibles I've been able to get. ;v;
☾ Watched some more Youtube with my family!
☾ Also played a lot of Style Savvy: Styling Star today! ^^ I got through another in-game month, so I've updated my progress checklist, and I'm getting a lot closer to my goal of collecting every piece of clothing!  I also had a lot of fun redoing Rosie's hair and makeup to suit a punk-rock look better—I went straight "girly" image with her on my first run, so I've enjoyed trying out some of the other options now that I'm playing through the whole story again anyway.  Met yet another new customer too!


----------



## jadetine

In no particular order:


Changed my title because it’s flippin’ hilarious that I was one of the quiz answers. I despised that one kid in class who would ask “is this going to be on the test?” And now that’s me.
Professional photos of my family at the beach came in and my kids look great! It’s so hard to get good photos of them because their spirit animal is a squirrel on caffeine…
Losing some weight, bit by bit; gonna try to drop 30 lbs (66 kg? That’s math From my head, I could be wrong) and keep it off by my anniversary in 2024.
Enjoyed the best leftovers from a family potluck celebrating my kid’s 2nd bday (the rotisserie chicken + goat cheese + arugula on baguette is such a bougie French sandwich, but dang it has earned a slot on my last meal wishlist)
Finished an artwork that was taking ages because I was trying something new and it looks pretty good
Spent some quality time with each member of my family individually
Treated myself to new face moisturizer that feels good and smells nice
The house is so clean 
Donated some furniture to people who will actually use it. Feelsgood.jpg


----------



## KittenNoir

Omg !!!! I just got an interview for my dream job next week..... 

Everything is coming together I am so so very grateful


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have lots to be happy about! 

★ first and foremost I want to give a huge SO to @Shellzilla_515 for generously and selflessly gifting me his bluebird plushie. I was whole-heartedly expecting to pay top bell for it because I have a lineup idea that I would love to do with it involving the butterfly wand. out of his graciousness he gave me this bluebird and attached a really sweet message to it. my dude I'm absolutely forever in your debt, you are just too nice to me   

★ I have a package I'm gonna mail to my SO today, which has a few webkinz plushies that I had doubles of as well as a heartfelt note that he can read when he's sad (like he did for me). I also attached some pride stickers to the note and I said even if he can't use them rn (bc his parents are kinda homophobic/transphobic) that they would prob make him happy anyways. hoping the shipping won't cost too much but I left myself a decent amount of money to work with so I could get this mailed out for him  

★ I have today and tomorrow off, so I'm gonna try to get some things done (but if I can't get them done I'll try really hard not to be upset with myself, I know it's bc of my untreated ADHD and not bc I'm a bad person). I'm also glad I'll get to stay up late or sleep in as I want to 

★ I have a few drawing ideas I might sketch out this week, and I'm also interested in getting into simple 2D animation. I've actually been interested in animation for many years but I never had the patience for it, I'm thinking I might try it now cause the short animations I've done in the past on Flipnote Studio were actually pretty great! I would love to try to animate my boy Sterling doing something, that would make me so happy  

★ Dodger has been home for about 4-5 days now and he's doing really well. he's opened up a lot, he's running around the house with the other kitties, and he seems to be getting along well. I know the people at the rescue work hard to take care of those kitties but I'm so grateful that we're able to give Dodger a forever home. I wish I could just adopt all those kitties and give them good homes  

★ yesterday when I got home from work I didn't want to lie down and sink into my depression again, so I made myself pull out my polymer clay box and do some stuff with that. I ended up spending almost 2 hours finishing a project I started over a month ago, and I really like how it turned out!! what is it you might ask?


Spoiler: click here!



it's the Spindel from Super Mario 64 lol. child me would've loved this. I wish I could go back to 2012 and give this to my younger self. he's not perfect by any means but I still absolutely love it!
now I wonder if I should make him a Grindel friend too  















★ I'm gonna try my best to make today a good day, even if it's a low energy day. as frustrating as it is to constantly have days where I only have like three spoons and they're depleted within an hour or so, I'm learning to love and accept myself and I need to take better care of myself. thinking today might be another self care day


----------



## Acruoxil

Ooblets!! this game is super adorable, I can’t stop playing lmao. Makes me very happy haha I can’t believe it.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today (so far) and yesterday have been good days

Yesterday
•I FINALLY got my second lobes re-pierced after an infection+healing from it closed the one hole quite some time ago and my other hole closed up rather quickly. I had my earring out for a week and couldn't put it back in. I've had my first lobes out for way longer and they never closed up. Oh well.
•I got a bunch of new Squishamallows
•I also got some bracelets

Today
•I got off of work really early due to alot of people being out which made it slow. Also because of this I made lunch at home and had an actual meal rather than my single applesauce I would have had on my work lunch break.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today is my wedding anniversary


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Finally got around to taking mom out for her bday. We went to an a&w so she could get those root beer float freeze things (she loves root beer stuff) which is more like a milkshake than a freeze. It was super good. Very vanilla-y and thick.
Then I tried another Bisquick recipe which flopped like others from the internet, but I think I know how to fix it so I'm excited to try it again another day.
I got some more pinwheels made from old "pop" cans to put on the fence outside to keep birds away. They are actually pretty fun to make. The movement and glare scare birds. Now I know why people put pinwheels outside.

Today was a pretty good day. I just wish this blob of sadness in the middle of my chest would leave. It's been strong this week but it isn't without reason I suppose. _News headlines_


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have lots to be happy about!
> 
> ★ first and foremost I want to give a huge SO to @Shellzilla_515 for generously and selflessly gifting me his bluebird plushie. I was whole-heartedly expecting to pay top bell for it because I have a lineup idea that I would love to do with it involving the butterfly wand. out of his graciousness he gave me this bluebird and attached a really sweet message to it. my dude I'm absolutely forever in your debt, you are just too nice to me
> 
> ★ I have a package I'm gonna mail to my SO today, which has a few webkinz plushies that I had doubles of as well as a heartfelt note that he can read when he's sad (like he did for me). I also attached some pride stickers to the note and I said even if he can't use them rn (bc his parents are kinda homophobic/transphobic) that they would prob make him happy anyways. hoping the shipping won't cost too much but I left myself a decent amount of money to work with so I could get this mailed out for him
> 
> ★ I have today and tomorrow off, so I'm gonna try to get some things done (but if I can't get them done I'll try really hard not to be upset with myself, I know it's bc of my untreated ADHD and not bc I'm a bad person). I'm also glad I'll get to stay up late or sleep in as I want to
> 
> ★ I have a few drawing ideas I might sketch out this week, and I'm also interested in getting into simple 2D animation. I've actually been interested in animation for many years but I never had the patience for it, I'm thinking I might try it now cause the short animations I've done in the past on Flipnote Studio were actually pretty great! I would love to try to animate my boy Sterling doing something, that would make me so happy
> 
> ★ Dodger has been home for about 4-5 days now and he's doing really well. he's opened up a lot, he's running around the house with the other kitties, and he seems to be getting along well. I know the people at the rescue work hard to take care of those kitties but I'm so grateful that we're able to give Dodger a forever home. I wish I could just adopt all those kitties and give them good homes
> 
> ★ yesterday when I got home from work I didn't want to lie down and sink into my depression again, so I made myself pull out my polymer clay box and do some stuff with that. I ended up spending almost 2 hours finishing a project I started over a month ago, and I really like how it turned out!! what is it you might ask?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click here!
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Spindel from Super Mario 64 lol. child me would've loved this. I wish I could go back to 2012 and give this to my younger self. he's not perfect by any means but I still absolutely love it!
> now I wonder if I should make him a Grindel friend too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★ I'm gonna try my best to make today a good day, even if it's a low energy day. as frustrating as it is to constantly have days where I only have like three spoons and they're depleted within an hour or so, I'm learning to love and accept myself and I need to take better care of myself. thinking today might be another self care day


Thank you for the kind words, Bug.  I also know for a fact that you love plushies in general, so it makes sense that you should have the bluebird of happiness collectible instead. I just love seeing my friends being happy.  And it'd be awesome to see an animation from you featuring your OCs someday!

---------------------------------------

The past few days have been eventful for me plus one that left me in a shoddy mood and _I do not want to mention that day._

*September 3, 2022*

For pretty much the whole day, my sister and I went to this place where there were a bunch of rides you can go on. Initially, I didn't want to go, but after my dad said he bought two tickets for me and my sister, I went anyway. I'm very glad I did because I made lots of memories and pretty much had a lot of sibling bonding time.  Now, I'm not usually the kind of person who would go on rides that has a lot of force, but I wanted to do it anyway. There's this one that we both went on that already had me scared, and it wasn't even going at the fastest speed. Once it did, I just held on tightly and thankfully lasted to the end. I asked my sister how we both survived it at all lol.
At the same place with the fun rides, we both went inside this building where there were a bunch of vendors that were showcasing or selling a bunch of stuff. One that caught my eye was that there was a sim rig setup with the steering wheel, pedals, and all that. People were trying it out playing F1 22 and just had to give it a go for a few laps in time trials! This was literally my first time ever playing a racing game with a steering wheel and pedals, so I overshot so many corners and scraped some walls. Plus, I ended up applying brakes on the clutch pedal once and you could imagine how that turned out LOL. But it was so cool turning the steering wheel, using the paddle shifters to change gears, a bit of trail braking, and applying the throttle carefully (even though there were some driving aids turned on). As for what track it took place on, it was on *Circuit Gilles Villeneuve*. Makes sense since I live in Canada after all. If you're curious about what lap time I did, it was somewhere around 1:21 with a lot of mistakes. Compare that to the fastest lap of Carlos Sainz during the 2022 Canadian Grand Prix, he did a 1:15.749. I think I need to go back to driving school. 
*September 5, 2022*

I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister.
The three of us saw a rough collie! I will never get tired of seeing them since they're a dog breed that's hard to spot from where I live.
Even though it was a cloudy day, I liked how the temperatures are starting to get colder. In fact, I was getting some autumn, cozy vibes from the temperature alone. Can't wait to chill indoors again while relaxing with a hot drink.
Making @/Roxxy and @/xSuperMario64x happy after gifting collectibles to them. They're great friends of mine and I'm glad they're touched by my kindness. It's a great feeling to know that I made a positive impact on them.  Actually, it wouldn't be possible in the first place had I not made any last-minute submissions for the fair and gotten some questions right for the quiz. Otherwise, I'd have to choose but I'm glad that wasn't the case. It's best that Roxxy and Bug keep the collectibles because...
*September 6, 2022*

Things are going to get busier for me in the coming weeks, so I unfortunately won't be as active here. I'd rather use up my tickets to gift Roxxy and Bug a gleaming butterfly spirit and bluebird of happiness respectively so they can cherish them rather than have it stored away in my inventory. Today was actually my first day at college and I personally enjoyed it. Some of my classes will do some hands-on stuff, so when I heard in one of my classes that will involve taking an engine apart and put back together, it brought a huge smile to my face! I'm actually pretty weak in terms of knowing the mechanics of a car and it'll be awesome learning the parts of it. I'll just leave it at that before I end up typing so much haha. 
*Feel free to skip this point.* Near the college I went to, I spotted a *second-generation Dodge Viper GTS*!  It's so cool how I finally managed to see one in person with my own eyes many, many years later. I also tried to take a sneak peek at the interior. It made me happy to finally see one, though, my younger self would probably get scared since this car popped up a few times in those painful licence tests throughout the Gran Turismo series lol. Funnily enough, this car appeared in the used car dealership recently in 7 and bought it, so that's nice. This Dodge Viper also marks the milestone of being the 170th car in my identified cars list, so that's double awesome!
I'll still be lurking around the forums during my free time after completing some stuff. I'll be okay.


----------



## Bluelady

-Earlier today, I didn't get the email that I was waiting for. I knew that I had to call the establishment, but my phone anxiety kept pushing me back. Eventually I did work up the courage to call. Even if it's just for today, I'm glad that I managed to overcome this fear.

-I ate carne asada with rice and guacamole for dinner and s'mores for dessert.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I watched 3 crows and a squirrel in my backyard. The squirrel wasn't happy with the crows picking at the nuts he wanted and kept attacking them despite being half their size. None of them were hurt and it was fun to watch their little interaction.
- I somehow managed to complete my high priority tasks at work even though I ran into several issues and kept getting interrupted all day.
- I watched the latest episode of House of the Dragon.
- I had a grilled cheese burrito from Taco Bell for dinner.
- There's a new ice cream place that just opened up nearby. I tried a raspberry waffle cone and it was delicious.
- My husband and dog were very sweet and loving.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got Platinum on my PS4 copy of Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~!  (I got the PS4 edition before the Switch version came out, but the Switch version had added content, so...) Honestly I just autoskipped through it, since I already 100%'d the Switch version and don't have time for a replay right now; it's just been really bugging me that I had the Platinum trophy for only two out of the three games. 
☾ Also got the Wintertide Miracles PS4 avatars of Victor and Lupin!
☾ Watched a little Youtube with my parents around dinnertime.
☾ I played through a few more in-game days in Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening too!
☾ Saw a cute little frog just chilling on the window.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Merielle said:


> ☾ I got Platinum on my PS4 copy of Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~!  (I got the PS4 edition before the Switch version came out, but the Switch version had added content, so...) Honestly I just autoskipped through it, since I already 100%'d the Switch version and don't have time for a replay right now; it's just been really bugging me that I had the Platinum trophy for only two out of the three games.
> ☾ Also got the Wintertide Miracles PS4 avatars of Victor and Lupin!
> ☾ Watched a little Youtube with my parents around dinnertime.
> ☾ I played through a few more in-game days in Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening too!
> ☾ Saw a cute little frog just chilling on the window.


Ooh do you know what kind of frog it was? : o


----------



## Merielle

BrokenSanity said:


> Ooh do you know what kind of frog it was? : o


I think it was either a squirrel tree frog or possibly a green tree frog—a little greenish fellow.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: 🌹



My partner had wanted to book a hotel room for her birthday later this month, but we were unable to afford it. Last night, it was coming up 11pm and I was grumpy after agonising over complex stats and programming since 10am, when my phone goes... and I'm in that bad a mood I almost don't answer it. For whatever reason, I check the screen and it's my best mate so I answer - she asked if I would have use for a voucher for a free stay at a 4-star hotel; her fiancé was gifted it earlier in the year and it was due to expire. It includes the room, a bottle of wine, two-course dinner, breakfast, gym access, the works. I look on the off-chance and despite it being less than two weeks away they had an eligible queen room still available on her birthday and we managed to book in. It's relatively local, but it's still the romantic night away she wanted and she's really excited for it! I'm so pleased right now that we managed to make this happen. This generous act had absolutely perfect timing.


----------



## Drawdler

I‘ve listened to Blackstar a lot. My emotional and philosophical growth continues and I’m more at peace with rather than merely accepting things.

Memories of someone who hurt me, I can finally look back on fondly. As memories separate from the person.

I love myself more than I lament my loneliness. At last.

New King Gizzard song.

What a lovely day.


----------



## Midoriya

Haha, YEAH, I did it!!!  I now have enough money in my bank account to pay off my student loans and then some, AND my career job is going to hire me permanently!!  That's not counting the money I'll be receiving starting next year from my own business!  Everything is really coming together!  This is what happens when you don't give up!


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> ...I've been spending up to 5 nights a week away from home and ~12hrs a day in the laboratory trying to complete a malaria research project before I leave my current role next week, so it was easier to carve out a half hour each Saturday to go through the entries...





Chris said:


> ...I've got to go to work now and my calendar is absolutely packed this week—_5,000-word report to produce over Mon-Wed and job interviews in other cities Thurs & Fri_—so it may be a while before you receive [the tickets]...


It's done. That beast of a report is finally done.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I can't believe how great this community is. I'm so happy that I have a bit more time now to be back!
You guys even make the worst day better.


----------



## zarf

After a lot of anxious waiting I was finally granted permission to register for classes. This'll be my last semester before I graduate. I've never been this happy to return to uni


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made the choice to work from home today because I was feeling anti-social. I'm glad I have that option now.
- I made progress on the issue that came up at work yesterday.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist.
- My husband gave the bathroom a really good cleaning. It looks so nice in there.
- I'm already halfway through this short work week.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I forgot to post yesterday because I fell asleep lol
*Yesterday September 6th*
- I got a lot of stressful schoolwork done with the help of my favorite teacher who is also my BFF
- I went to get a haircut for the Summer and after carefully considering it I finally got my dream haircut I've always wanted, I've been getting my hair cut shorter and shorter each time to make sure I am fully comfortable getting it actually shaved,
I got my hair shaved all around and it falls over on the left side(not really sure what you call the haircut)


Spoiler: Not a photo of me but an example photo of what my hair looks like exactly








I feel really comfortable now because I've always loved this style plus super low maintenance and good for the heat because now I don't feel any hot sweaty hair on my head except on the left side lol
- I went to go to the grocery store with my mother and I picked out a bunch of foods I'm super excited to try
- Overall I'm happy I got to get out of the house for a long time and spend some quality time with my mother
- I had a strawberry popsicle with chocolate covering which is one of the things we got at the store and it was so good
- I brainstormed a few more ideas for my animal crossing island
- I found some fanart on Pinterest of my comfort characters I really like


----------



## Merielle

☾ Dollightful uploaded a new doll custom!!  I wasn't expecting her to post another video for a while yet, so I was totally thrilled to be able to watch a new one today. ;v;
☾ Watched some other Youtube videos with my family too!
☾ I played a little more Style Savvy: Styling Star today, and got to re-invite PURPLE MOON (my favorite brand) to town!!  Can't wait to finally start buying out all their stock.  I had to hold back on my first playthrough so I wouldn't go broke lol
☾ Sorted through a few more boxes of things to give away!  Even went through a few things I thought I'd keep and decided to let them go after all—they definitely have some sentimental value, but eh, it's not like I was planning on doing anything with them aside from just keeping them in a box anyway.
☾ I did, however, find some absolutely teeny tiny Pokémon figures??  I've been giving away my plastic Pokémon figures just because I prefer the plush toys so much more, but these are adorable and take up like zero space, so they're staying.


Spoiler: they're just little guys +pencil sharpener for scale


----------



## nageki

woke up early enough to watch my wrestling show with the livestream (it's nighttime in the states but starts at midday for me) and this week's episode was surprisingly good considering my expectations for it were super low lol



Spoiler: wrestling



so AEW had a big pay-per-view a few days ago and the show itself had some...weird choices in who won and who lost, but the most HYPE part was MJF coming back after being radio silent for a few months. after the show in the media scrum CM punk said some AWFUL STUFF and there was some sort of real-life brawl backstage so him and a lot of other guys (kenny omega and the young bucks) got suspended. it's all really up in the air and CM punk is honestly probably not coming back (i hope not personally) but it's a pretty big bummer. the show tonight they managed to salvage things though and get back on track and it was just a really big relief to see lmao.



my crew in granblue got into tier B for unite and fight (the quarterly pvp event) which is usual for us but it means more mats for me to trade in and recruit the characters i want  tien caim and geisenborger i will GET you

i'm sad that i have to go to work tomorrow but it was a relief to finally have a full weekend and i feel pretty refreshed from it tbh


----------



## Franny

got a good nights sleep for the first time in a while, and i got approved to WFH tomorrow. woo!


----------



## Midoriya

Headed to a five star restaurant tonight with family to celebrate all the big news from yesterday for me!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Naofumi said:


> Headed to a five star restaurant tonight with family to celebrate all the big news from yesterday for me!


Omg those are awesome news Im so happy for you! Enjoy the food tonight 



I just got back from vacation last night and it’s  nice to be home and sleep on my own bed. I also got a few things done and I’ve just been lazy enjoying my morning before work


----------



## Midoriya

Oldcatlady said:


> Omg those are awesome news Im so happy for you! Enjoy the food tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from vacation last night and it’s  nice to be home and sleep on my own bed. I also got a few things done and I’ve just been lazy enjoying my morning before work



Aww, thank you, Lei!  You've always been such a great friend to me.  

Hopefully you had a great vacation!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Baking bread to go with tonight's dinner (beef stew)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My paycheck with a very large sum of money should be arriving in the next day or two.
⟡ I saw my favorite person today and she was so nice to me, as usual.
⟡  I also plan on playing Pokémon with her tonight after she’s finished at work.
⟡ I finally have three days off in a row after working for over a week straight. 
⟡ I’m eating buffalo chicken wings and those are one of my favorite things to eat.
⟡ I should find time tomorrow to run the vacuum in my room as it’s overdue.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

TOMORROW IS PICTURE DAY MY FAVORITE SCHOOL THING LOL IM SO EXCITED!!!! ALSO SPLATOON 3??? BEST FRIDAY EVER


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office and I'm glad because I had another jam-packed busy day and things at home would have been too distracting.
- I made more progress on analyzing the recent issue that came up at work this week.
- I made sure to take a full lunch break because I felt like I deserved it.
- I made time for a quick walk in the afternoon.
- Despite being cloudy, it never rained and the temperature was nice all day.
- I visited my mom after work. She's finally feeling better except for lingering fatigue. It was nice to see her up and moving about again.
- I got to see my mom's cat and she was very sweet to me.
- I saw some of the feral cats and kittens that my mom feeds outside and there was even a groundhog hanging out with them.
- My dog was so very happy to see me when I got home.
- I had some comfort food for dinner: mac & cheese, mashed potatoes, and rice.
- Tomorrow is Friday! I'm so ready for the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My torbie kitty is doing well!  She had her first follow-up appointment this morning and while she'll need to stay on antibiotics for another week, she's looking good. ^^ There was a cute dog in the waiting room too.  She looked like she wanted to come and say hi to us so badly ;v;
☾ I started listening to the second of the drama CDs I got recently!
☾ I rediscovered my stash of small colorful rubber bands, from back when those were a big thing!  I might try and get back into crafting with them.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Thursday’s are the day my favorite person follows me at work. I work in the morning and her in the afternoon. She told me how much she appreciates my hard work and loves working after me. I take pride in my job so this means a lot. The other person basically leaves her buried every shift.
⟡ We may hang out again in two weeks. She’s keeping me updated. I used to think I was incapable of genuine connections before meeting her. People like her make it not so hard to trust others.
⟡ I have defied the odds and became a full-time dishwasher, and am the highest paid despite being the newest one. This is what happens when you go above and beyond _every_ shift. 
⟡ I have three consecutive days off to catch up on some sleep and relax.  
⟡ I saw and spent some time with my chocolate lab, Keagan, tonight.


----------



## Midoriya

My partner was being so sweet to me and I couldn't get away.  She kept making my heart melt over and over again.  

I'm just very grateful to have everyone in my life that I have and know, including all of you guys on this forum!  It's a stark contrast to when I was younger and had no one and was excluded all the time.  Thank you for always being amazing, TBT.


----------



## Gene.

My group of friends has been hanging out together a lot more, and I'm getting closer to all of them, and this is the first like real group of friends I've had in my entire life and I'm just very thankful for them


----------



## Bluelady

Had a relaxing afternoon with my nephew. I didn’t struggle in putting him to sleep. I played some lullabies for him, and it sounded lovely with the rain outside. Finally, I used my Switch while he napped.


----------



## TheDuke55

I am pretty impressed that I managed to do so much work on my garage by myself. It's never really had any work done to it, so even the drywall was unpainted and the original drywall tape was flaking off.

So I had to remove all the tape on the ceiling and walls, sand it down without ruining the drywall, spackle everything, apply new tape, cover the tape in three layers of spackle (which I needed to sand with each coat). Then paint it all three times.

I also installed a bunch of cabinets I got for free from someone who remodels homes. The owners didn't want them and neither did they, so hey I didn't put a cent out! I still have a lot of work to do, but I am really pleased with the results.

Plus finding stuff is going to be so much easier now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I finally had a relatively peaceful day at work this week.
- The cause of the issue I found on Tuesday was discovered and the team that broke it is now responsible for fixing it.
- I took both my breaks and a full lunch break today.
- I walked outside on my morning break and enjoyed the nice weather.
- I saw a couple of animals today: a squirrel, a cat, and a large spider making a web on my porch.
- There was a gorgeous moon out tonight.
- It's Friday and I'm excited for the weekend!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I actually got to play with my sister, like she ACTUALLY wanted to play. But only because Splatoon 3 is brand new. We did played for 1 day a few days ago on Splatoon 2. Least I got something to do with her, and it helped me to be less sad since I was in pretty bad shape for 2 days straight.


----------



## vixened

I got splatoon 3! now I shall be a hermit where no one will see me while playing splat3


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got to see some new artwork of one of my faves! 
☾ Watched some Youtube videos!
☾ Also played Style Savvy: Styling Star for a little while!  I've finally started working on collecting all the PURPLE MOON brand items ;v;


----------



## KittenNoir

I have been having a lovely relaxing day 


Today it rained all day which was lovely
I got to stay warm in bed and cuddle my cat
played animal crossing with heaps of cups of tea
my husband got us Mexican for lunch from my favourite restaurant
It will be my birthday in a few hours and I am so keen
I'm going to the markets and the beach tomorrow for my bday
I also have a massive birthday dinner tomorrow that I am looking forward too!!!!


----------



## Sophie23

My friend is saving me a shiny Pikachu ( Just a normal one ) to trade me


----------



## Foreverfox

This was technically yesterday, but I made the huge plunge (to me) to make the switch to iPhone from Android and pre-ordered the iPhone 14 pro max. For my 22 years () of phone ownership, I’ve never had an iPhone and have always loved Android. I got an iPad recently and have really come to love it much more than I anticipated that I would, so I feel having the integration between my phone and iPad will be amazing.


----------



## BungoTheElf

THE LADY TOLD ME I SHOULDVE FAULED BUT I PASSED MY DRIVERS TEST

ALSO HAVING HOT POT LATER TODAY


----------



## TalviSyreni

I took a whim and bought Disney’s Dreamlight Valley on the Switch and it’s really addictive.


----------



## Mairmalade

TalviSyreni said:


> I took a whim and bought Disney’s Dreamlight Valley on the Switch and it’s really addictive.


Oh noooo I keep seeing this and each time I'm more tempted to buy it.  Glad you're enjoying it!

/ / / 

Today I'm happy because:

- I cleaned my apartment
- I loosened up my joints with some yoga
- I went for a walk
- My fiance is visiting for two weeks starting today. It has been a couple of months since we've seen each other (we live far apart atm) so I'm very excited!


----------



## Sophie23

Foreverfox said:


> This was technically yesterday, but I made the huge plunge (to me) to make the switch to iPhone from Android and pre-ordered the iPhone 14 pro max. For my 22 years () of phone ownership, I’ve never had an iPhone and have always loved Android. I got an iPad recently and have really come to love it much more than I anticipated that I would, so I feel having the integration between my phone and iPad will be amazing


Do you play Pokemon Go?


----------



## Foreverfox

Sophie23 said:


> Do you play Pokemon Go?


I just restarted actually!


----------



## Sophie23

Foreverfox said:


> I just restarted actually!


Can I add you?


----------



## Foreverfox

Sophie23 said:


> Can I add you?


Yeah! My Trainer Code is 2586 7796 2743 (anyone else can add me too!)


----------



## Midoriya

I spent some time with my partner.  Then I just ordered some coffee from a non-Starbucks place.  A local coffee shop.  They're having some pretty sweet deals right now, so I got two coffee drinks for the price of one.  Probably going to save the second for later or give it to my family.  I'm going to have fun trying this new drink out while playing Pokemon Unite.  

Oh, and I may do some work on my new NH island, Lurolona, as well!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-My best friend came over the other day and I got to introduce her to Poofesure! I showed her some of my favorite videos and she seemed to really like his content! 


Spoiler: Videos























-Speaking of Poofesure, I'm almost done watching all his Wii Party videos!  I'm not sure what I'll do afterwards, but I'll most likely start re-watching his Wii Sports and Tomodachi Life videos for the third time. (Or, y'know, start watching other YouTubers... XD)

-I also watched some movies on Disney+! The last time I watched a movie was back in March when Turning Red came out, so it was a nice break from so much YouTube. I watched Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers, Ralph Breaks the Internet, and Mulan! 

-School's been going well! I had my first cooking class yesterday, and my French teacher said that my French was really good! (I'm pretty proud of myself.)

-I drew a sketch for a drawing earlier, I'm really excited to get started! 

-All the puppies have been sold! I'm sad to see them go, but it's nice to not have the responsibility of taking care of them. My parents also gave me and my brother some money for helping them take care of the puppies, and I got a total of $120! 

-I've been playing AC:NH reguarly again and caught some critters! I got an angelfish, golden trout, pearl oyster, and giant isopod! 

-Me and my family are going to an aquarium in Quebec City soon! I've been waiting all summer for this, so I can't wait!

-Started playing The Binding of Isaac again! I never expected to like this game, but the layout is similar to The Legend of Zelda so I guess it's no surprise. XD I actually had a really good run and made it to the final floor! Before I died and had to restart. ;w;

-Even though I haven't been playing as much, my Tomodachi Life game is still doing great! K.K. Slider & Isabelle had a baby (and it's actually kinda cute), Gwen & Miguel started dating (as soon I as I saw them while skydiving in Wii Sports Resort I knew it was meant to be), and I gave Sakura the Spring interior (which has cherry-blossom trees)!


Spoiler: 🌸💗


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very well last night and slept late this morning.
- I woke up feeling refreshed.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I got to watch the newest episode of Shadows House. I am loving that show so much.
- I also watched the newest episode of Rings of Power.
- Last night I sent an online request to a contractor about remodeling our bathroom. They called me back today and will come by for a consultation this week. They were very friendly over the phone and it sounds like they'll be good to work with. I'm both excited and nervous because it's going to be a long, stressful project, but at the end we'll finally have a better bathroom.
- I still have tomorrow off and get to sleep in again.


----------



## Merielle

Today's been a little bit rough (and last night was more than a little bit), but I'm hanging in there and trying to take it as easy as I can. c:
☾ Watched some Youtube and caught up on some livestreams today!  I also watched a few videos with my mom when she was feeling up to it. ^^
☾ I discovered some more artwork of some of my faves!!
☾ I got to play a bit further in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and I've met a few more new customers!
☾ Also in the background while doing other things, I've been trying to earn some casino tokens in the DQIV monster arena!  It took me a little while, but I think I'm getting into the swing of it now.


----------



## Snowesque

I was a bump on a log today for the first time in a while, and I'm totally OK with it.


----------



## KittenNoir

I am getting all dressed up and ready to go to my birthday party dinner !!!!


----------



## Sophie23

Foreverfox said:


> Yeah! My Trainer Code is 2586 7796 2743 (anyone else can add me too!)


Thanks I just sent you a request


----------



## Autumn247

I went to my friend's place yesterday and we hung out for awhile.  Played the Pokemon TCG, and watched one of the newer Power Ranger movies. He also gave me his whole Descent: Legends of the Dark board game/miniatures game.  He already has other ones and said he didn't use that one or need it and wanted to give it to me.  So I'm really excited to learn the lore and the game.  None of the miniatures are painted, everything is new, so I get to paint them myself some day when I get some paint for them and small detail paint brushes, which will be fun. 
My cats were very excited to see me when I came home yesterday, I walked into my apartment and they ran up to me at the door and were snuggling against my legs and meowing at me.  There's nothing better than coming home to two cats who've missed you while you were gone, makes me so happy.
I woke up early today so I have a lot of time to get my cleaning done
Eating an Italian sub, it's very good
I ordered some new plugs for my ears  (I currently have them stretched to 16mm (5/8'') ) Also thinking about getting another piercing at some point


----------



## nyx~

I got my first college acceptance letter in the mail! Now to impatiently wait for the other two I applied to haha.


----------



## LuchaSloth

It's raining. Just been a very dry summer in general...and rain always makes me feel at ease.


----------



## Midoriya

Made it to Veteran rank in Pokemon Unite ranked, so now I'm going to do some laundry and work on my new NH island, Lurolona!


----------



## Gene.

My friends and I are having a movie nite AND WE ARE WATCHING HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON


----------



## deana

I got my headphones working again  (was only having sound in one ear and it was very not cool)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw a five year old with a “love is love” shirt. I’m almost positive his mom picked it out, but it was still cute to see. He seemed so well-behaved, too.
⟡ I saw my favorite person today. I’m happy she’s feeling better now. We are going to play Pokémon in just a bit and her hugs are so damn comforting, man.
⟡ I spent my three consecutive days off playing video games. It was a fun time, for sure.
⟡ The Kings are coming to Pittsburgh in October this year, and I’m planning on going. It’s been a tradition for me to go to their away game in Pittsburgh each year. I haven’t missed one since 2016. The game is usually in December, so this is different. _I can’t wait for hockey to start._


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another really great night's sleep and got to sleep in this morning. These past two nights have been perfect. Wish I could sleep like that all the time.
- I've been waking up with no back pain, just a little stiffness when I sleep for long periods of time.
- We had perfect early fall weather, a bit overcast and the temperature was just right.
- I got some cleaning done today and I feel good about that.
- Other than that, I relaxed and enjoyed the day at home.
- The Minnesota Vikings won their home opener against the Packers! 
- My husband's team, the Ravens, won their first game as well so we were both in good moods! 
- We went back to the new ice cream place and I tried a brownie batter milkshake. It was thick and delicious!
- My Hero's Crossing story was nominated for community voting! It's such an honor! I'm looking forward to reading the other nominees' stories.


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to get up several hours ago just in time for work.  Perfect timing!

I have my favorite new coffee with me and have breakfast!

I'm headed to martial arts tonight!

Feeling confident lately!


----------



## moonbyu

reconnected with an old friend today! she's the best  i think we're gonna hang out much more often!


----------



## KittenNoir

I got offered my dream job


----------



## S.J.

KittenNoir said:


> I got offered my dream job



That is amazing news! Congratulations!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well again last night, even if I did have to wake up early for work.
- I don't have a ton of high priority things going on at work this week so I should be able to catch up on other tasks.
- The weather was nice today and I enjoyed walking my dog.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, in my backyard again. It's been a little while since my last sighting so I'm glad she's doing okay.
- I washed my sheets and comforter and put fresh sheets on the bed. I'm looking forward to snuggling up in them tonight.
- I had some delicious chocolate beignets for dessert.


----------



## Midoriya

KittenNoir said:


> I got offered my dream job



Hey, congrats, KittenNoir!  You deserve it!


----------



## nageki

had a house inspection this morning, stressful at first but it went smoothly and it seemed like our property manager got into trouble for being really rude to my partner and i last time  she had another person with her today and was acting SUPER nice and gifted us both little fun-size chocolates lmao. she got in TROUBLE and DESERVED it!!!!!

incomprehensible sentence incoming but the granblue fantasy event ended and my crew did fairly well, i managed to open 41 boxes and traded my badges for a sunstone. i can uncap okto to flb soon and will probably recruit caim next while i decide which arcarum summon to build next and which grid i want to focus on. either agni or titan much to think about


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Happy to see Lewis Capaldi release a new song for the first time in about 2+ years. It makes me even happier to see him on the cover of Spotify's new music Friday playlist ;v; I love Lewis Capaldi so so much. His music has saved me when I was going through a really rough break-up/getting cheated on. I'm so glad to see he's making music again T^T


----------



## hakutaku

Made plans to go get ice cream with my friend this week 

The weather has cleared up, and it looks like it'll be dry and sunny for a  while!


----------



## Takiyama

Not today, but yesterday I restarted my island and got my favourite villager, Bam, as a starter!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Life is good, actually


----------



## Autumn247

I went grocery shopping today, got everything on my list inclduing some cans of pumpkin so I can make some pumpkin desserts (pumpkin bread, etc)
It rained today, huge thunderstorm, it was relaxing and I took a nap
I had a hotdog just now for dinner, I'm not much of a hotdog person, more of a burger person, but these were Nathan's hotdogs and were very good.  For some reason I have been craving them lately.
I read a 6 episodes of a friend's Kindle Vella novel they're the author of and have enjoyed it so far
I've been reading the rules/gameplay guide and lore to Descent: Legends of the Dark.  I am looking forward to playing sometime
Drank a lot of water today, proud of myself because that's one of my goals
One of my cats took a nap laying on me today 


	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2022



Gene. said:


> My friends and I are having a movie nite AND WE ARE WATCHING HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON


Love those movies!  Toothless is the best


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been over a week since I last posted here lol.

Okay, so I got to remove some bolts and a couple of parts from a Honda engine in class today! Not only did I learn new things, but I also got to see parts with my own eyes and was mesmerized by them for a few moments. The particular ones that intrigued me the most were the *camshafts* and *spark plugs*, for which the latter I got the opportunity to remove a couple of them from inside the engine myself! You should've seen my face under the mask trying to keep my reactions low-key. I was basically smiling for at least 50% of the class hearing these awesome things and how the engine functions. Despite feeling a little tired in the morning, I kept my full attention and as a result, finished class walking away with a bit more knowledge and getting some hands-on experience. There's still a lot more to go through in the coming weeks, but I'm more than happy to learn them. I don't think I've ever been so _hyped_ about learning something new in my life. I'm not even exaggerating. 
Apparently, there was a Nintendo Direct today and finally revealed some more details for The Legend of Zelda, even though there seemingly wasn't a lot to see. The title is "Tears of the Kingdom" (or TotK lol), and it sounds like it's got a nice ring to it. It's amazing how the series has come a long way since 1986 and loved pretty much every single entry in the series. Minish Cap never seems to get enough appreciation. I never owned Four Swords, though.
Played Gran Turismo 7 and did some time trials. I also did a race against opponents in their regular road cars and absolutely destroyed them with the *2014 Ferrari FXX K*.  Funnily enough, this was the car I absolutely hated with its horrible handling, but a recent update to the handling physics made it seem to drive considerably better. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually like how it drives now! Still gonna use it as a punching bag to let off some steam though haha.
I recently came up with a wholesome drawing idea and it feels pretty awesome just thinking about it! I already started it the other day in the early stages and I might get a little bit more progress done today. 
I'll be lurking behind the bushes again, but I hope everyone is doing all right as of late.


----------



## Neb

- I stopped at a bookstore/café hybrid and picked up a novel and a tasty cold brew coffee.
- I've been hired to be a paid caretaker for one of my moms! This will make paying for rent much easier.
- I enjoyed some anime.
- I did some grinding on a Dragon Quest game and made some progress while listening to my favorite YouTubers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still getting hit by depression (though I'm trying my best to overcome it) but I have a few things to be happy about:

★ I finally got my Wii Party video edited and uploaded to youtube today! editing took about 8 hours and the video ended up being 50 minutes long!! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out though, I'm thinking my commentary could've been better/funnier if I wasn't dealing with depression (which makes me have flat moods/expression) but it's still pretty great and I'm getting better at editing videos! my next video will be a little playthrough and initial reaction of Luigi's Mansion 3 so that should be fun!

★ tomorrow morning I'm going in to have an allergy test done. my doctor ordered it bc I've been having bad sinus issues lately and I don't know what's causing it, so he wants to rule out allergies first. it'll be interesting to see if I'm actually allergic to anything, if I am it's only mild allergies bc I've never had like rashes and hives from allergies.

★ it's been almost 2 weeks since Mr. Red Fox came home (his name was Dodger but my mom wanted to change it to Red Baby so that's his name now, plus he looks almost just like a red fox lol) and he is such a little troublemaker. he also still looks like a slinky weasel lol. but he's so cute and quite affectionate, his oddities certainly make him a great addition to our family 

★ there was a shipping delay for the last kacheek plushie I got, but I got in contact w the seller and they said they would send it out the next day, and it's now in transit so I really hope it gets here by Friday or this weekend 

★ I've been really contemplating wanting to do stuff with 2D animation. the only thing holding me back rn is finding a good program that is user friendly and works for me. but I'm pretty excited, I did some animations in Flipnote Studio way back when and though it's a bit tedious I loved it. this will be yet another hobby to add to the list of countless hobbies I've taken up over the years lol.

★ my SO continues to be so sweet to me, and we're learning more about each other every day and seeing where our faults/weaknesses are so we can work through them and come out stronger for it, as well as just chatting like friends do. I'm so glad I have someone who would do anything to be with me (and ofc I would do the same for him), he truly is such a blessing 

★ it's been getting a little chilly outside lately and I am LIVING for it. I love bundling up in warm blankets when it's 50-something outside. autumn will be here soon 

one last thing, the Halloween store is opening soon and I can't wait!!! I have so many costume ideas lol


----------



## vinnie

-Participated in a marching expo today. We did surprisingly well. I was very proud of how smoothly our show went. Our auxiliary pulled a 46-foot-long pirate flag over the band, and I thought it would be a total bust. However, it flew over us with no problems at all. I'm just happy we got all 1s and there weren't any major complications.
-Saw the person I like today. He was super nice and cheered me on at the expo.
-Overall just had a great time bonding with my fellow band members
-Got Zaxby's after the expo. 
(Literally, all I did today was the marching expo).


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The power came back on last night. We had a major thunderstorm and lost power right before bedtime, but I'm glad it didn't stay out too long.
- After the storm passed, the weather cleared up and it was lovely outside today.
- The contractor came to give us an estimate on our bathroom remodel. He's pretty confident it can be done within our budget. I actually have a bit more I could spend if necessary, but I'm holding that back for when they start the work and inevitably find something they weren't expecting because that's been the case with every project we've done on this house.
- I accomplished a few things at work and received some praise for a meeting I ran.
- I didn't have to work late today.
- I watched the latest episode of House of the Dragon.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I am so happy I got so much schoolwork done today, in fact I finished my entire week's worth of schoolwork AND I'm two lessons ahead in math(my least favorite subject that I suck at) this feels like a weight off my shoulders since I have so many classes to do each week now I can have time for my hobbies this week, this feels like such an accomplishment to get everything done ahead of time since my mental health has made school really hard for me.
- I caught an Ocean Sunfish, two Giant Snakeheads, and a Mahi-Mahi I needed for my model collection now if only one more Mahi-Mahi and one more Giant Trevally will decide to spawn without wasting dozens of my fish bait stacks...
- I tried out a new charcoal brush in Krita today and I really like how it came out, I love the crayon-like feel of the brush


----------



## KittenNoir

I am relaxing in bed drinking a cup of tea and eating some birthday cake while my cat cuddles up to me


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ ANNOUNCEMENT FOR BREATH OF THE WILD 2!!! When I saw it on my YouTube feed I literally exploded in excitement.  I'm also excited for Pikmin 4!!

♡ Watched Poofesure's latest video "my 100's of attempts to get the hardest platinum medal on wii sports" and enjoyed it, I can tell he's losing his mind at this point. XD

♡ Worked on some drawings that I really like! I've noticed that my art has improved by a lot since I started in March, and I'm proud of myself! 

♡ Got the rest of my school supplies that I needed! I'm super stoked about my new accordion file, since my old one was practically falling apart. 

♡ Been having fun playing AC:NH! C.J. is visiting, so I might do some fishing today! 

♡ It rained yesterday so the temperatures have dropped a bit!  I wanted to play Song of Storms on our speakers sooo badly. XD


----------



## Gene.

Spoiler: talk of pronouns and gender identity



my partner has started going by any pronouns! and I'm super proud of them!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I dealt with a few stressful things today but I'm happy that I didn't panic, thought about my options, and took action to handle things.
- The weather was really beautiful today. A little chilly in the morning, but warm and sunny the rest of the day. I love fall!
- I had a good session with my massage therapist today.


----------



## KittenNoir

Just came back from a lovely dinner with my bestie and our husbands  

My bestie and I just talked about shopping all-night and organised a shopping day this weekend


----------



## Foreverfox

My new phone is coming a week earlier than expected!


----------



## hakutaku

My friend and I had a great time getting ice cream, and shared a pot of tea too. I got one scoop of rum + raisin, and one scoop of chocobanana 

I'm also happy because my dad cleaned the bathroom today. Normally I'm the one who cleans everything, so it feels nice when other members of my family do it lol

I washed my hair and got some laundry done too, which is always nice 

I'm looking forward to meeting up with all my friends this saturday at a party! I've not seen them all together in a while so it should be nice


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So happy about a few things as of late. Kind of surprising because it's been hard to find things to smile or be happy over.


My GMMK2 keyboard came in the mail yesterday! The switches are lubed, so it sounds really really nice. Compared to my Razer Huntsman Mini, which literally just sounds like I'm murdering my keys whenever I type on it. The GMMK is also pink, my favorite color. It's a nice baby pink color and I love it so much. IT ALSO HAS ARROW KEYS!!! Unlike my RAZER -w-
Slept pretty good for the first time in a few days. I had a manic episode so I've been staying up all night or sleeping for a few hours at a time. In the past 3 days I had only got 8-ish hours of sleep. But today I slept about 10 hours! YAY!
Listening to music makes me so so happy ;v; It's been my therapy for the past month. 
My friend bought me Cult of the Lamb, and I've been playing it religiously the past day or two. It's so fun ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office today and managed to take both of my breaks plus a full lunch.
- I took a walk on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- I cleaned up my inbox quite a bit.
- I've been looking at new vanities and other things for our bathroom remodel and it's fun.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I get to leave work early for a chiropractor appointment.


----------



## deana

A few good things from yesterday and today:

-I got a Paradise Planning egg (thank you Crash!) and date traded my Spring Bloom egg (thank you MasterM64!) to complete the perfect egg part of my lineup  I'm going to buy some crystals for the top after the staff favs get announced
-Caught the last fish I needed (salmon and king salmon) in New Horizons! Now all I need is the art for my museum and if I can manage that it will be my first time ever finishing the museum in any AC game! (I talk to animals and don't complete any objectives most of the time) 
-I got myself some new jeans in a nice wash since one of my old pairs wore out 
-The new season of Fall Guys started today and I am enjoying the space theme they have going on! Looking forward to unlocking some of the new free cosmetics this season


----------



## Merielle

I've finally started to feel a bit better today!! ;v; Still sick, still taking things _very _easy, but I think I'm a little better today.  Gonna just post for the last few days because they've kind of all blurred together for me anyway ahahaha
☾ Saw a huge family of wild turkeys in our yard!!  Both parents and a ton of teenage-looking babies.  I love seeing these around here.  They were actually relatively close by, so I was able to get a good look at them too.
☾ My mom passed her kidney stones!
☾ My family and I have been able to catch up a little on some of the Youtubers we usually watch!


----------



## NovariusHaze

In 30 minutes, Poliwager Adoptables is starting it’s Dark Type Community Weekend. Gonna get a bunch of shinys!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m excited about the third season of Owl House premiering on October 15th. It’s so soon.
⟡ NHL 23 is shaping up to be an amazing game from the trailer and I’m looking forward to it.
⟡ I’m hanging out with my favorite person on Wednesday, and we may get ice cream afterwards.
⟡ She called me her little blue streak and I’m definitely here for that. I’m obsessing, asdfghjkl. 
⟡ I spent the past few hours customizing my phone’s aesthetic and I’m satisfied with it.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Today is my last day at work for a week and honestly I can't wait to not have to get up early and just chill out for the next seven days or so.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I hung out with my friends and had an amazing time!


----------



## Jhine7

1 month from today I marry my fiancé


----------



## Autumn247

My friend ordered me a set of colored pencils (we live in different states, so she ordered them from amazon and is having them sent to me) she randomly did it because she knew I was having a rough couple of days mental health wise and she wanted to cheer me up and give me something to look forward to which was really sweet of her!   I'm excited because I'm trying to get myself to draw more and having new colored pencils will be really helpful
A kind member here traded me some Pokemon I wanted/needed in Pokemon Sword, which was so nice of them!  
I baked some brownies yesterday and they're really delicious!
My cats always make me laugh.  Attached are pictures of my cats.  Maybelle is on my bedside table at the crack of dawn staring me down demanding breakfast and Mustachio laying on a fresh load of warm laundry straight from the dryer 
I drew for awhile last night, been trying to draw some anime characters, so I tried drawing Yugi from Yugioh 
I've been enjoying playing Nino Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Beef Boss and Abby got married in my Tomodachi Life game!! Honestly, it's about time. 


Spoiler: Screenshot 💒










-I baked chocolate chip cookies in cooking class the other day and they were very good! 

-Did some trades in AC:NH and got most of my wishlist items from some users here! 

-Caught an umbrella octopus and gigas giant clam in AC:NH! Now I'm done with the September sea creatures!

-Made a new drawing that I really like! I'm also gonna work on another piece after this, which I'm looking foward to! 

-In my school some of  the ceiling tiles are painted by students. I saw one that had the Japanese flag, and some Japanese characters with "I love Canada" in English underneath it. And it was signed by someone named Fumiko! That made me smile. 

-Read Edgar Allan Poe's _The Raven_ in English class and enjoyed it! I've been wanting to read it for a while, so I'm happy about this!

-Found out that my math teacher is a Zelda fan! And we both share the same favorite games, Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask!


----------



## moonbyu

went to my friend's birthday party!! it was really fun! i wish i didn't have to go so quickly tho but it was fun nonetheless.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy about a lot of things:

- I had a quiet, peaceful work day at the office.
- I took walks on both of my breaks and went outside for the morning break.
- They've started stocking the vending machine at work with the iced teas I like.
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor and a nice massage.
- I had a lot of communication with my contractor about the bathroom.
- We went to Lowe's and Home Depot this evening and looked at lots of new stuff for the bathroom.
- My husband and I agreed on several things that we're going to do more research on.
- My husband surprised me with an early birthday present! He bought me a folding screen to use during my video meetings when I'm working from home. Now I won't have to worry about the risk of him walking in behind me. And I've always wanted a folding screen!



Spoiler: Stock pic of my new screen!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I think I found the problem to implementing a day cycle which I am excited to try out tomorrow. 


Spoiler: Context



I switched game engines because I was tired of struggling with syntax, and not being able to find a list of the precode terms used in coding for this game engine (Godot). My code had correct logic but the wrong phrase or needing a different phrase I had no idea existed in the engine and can't find on the supposed online docs. Otherwise I would have just browsed the docs to find something that I thought may fit with whatever I'm trying to do.

I feel I am getting further since the change, as I can find a list of the precode terms and what they actually mean and what they can do in this engine (GBStudio).  However this game engine, though popular, is pretty limited, but maybe it will encourage more creativity and charm to the game _I hope._

Ps. If you know of a list of phrases for Godot Engine out there send it my way please. Like I had no idea Input.get_action_strength() was even a thing until I ran into it online today. I did a search on Godot's online doc website and it didn't come up :/.  It helps to know all the pieces.. and where to read and see all pieces.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was finally feeling up to doing some light fun activities again!! ;w; Still easing back into things, but it was nice finally getting to do some stuff I've been wanting to do all week.
☾ I spent some more time in the Monster Arena in DQIV!  I wasn't very successful today though lol
☾ Saw either a white pigeon or a dove outside today!  It was pretty whichever it was.
☾ We had groceries delivered today and our shopper left us some flowers! ;v; I'm unfortunately still too congested to smell them if they have a scent, but they're still really pretty.


----------



## Shawna

1. Gave my best online friend a month of Core membership on DeviantArt.  He gave me one a few weeks ago, I recently realized his previous one-month Core had expired, and I had enough fragments on DA to do so. :,,,,,,)

2. Ate McDonald's for dinner

3. The same friend recently added IGB as a payment method for his art commissions.  Time to shell out my TBT for IGB. :,,,,,)


----------



## Mars Adept

I got my booster shots and our house’s kitchen is almost done being renovated. I can’t wait to have warm meals again.


----------



## WhiteLily210

One of my distant cousins asked why I was ok with being called a boy by my uncle (accidentally). They asked if I even identified as a girl. I told them no, and turns out they are also non-binary!


----------



## hakutaku

Went to a party tonight and had a nice time, I met up with my friends and even danced a little bit 
My uni timetable got updated and I don't have clashing classes in the 2nd semester anymore! Really happy I don't have to switch courses haha 
My mum bought my favourite carrot cake from the supermarket bakery, so looking forward to eating that tomorrow


----------



## oak

My mom gave me one of those paint by numbers canvases and it's got a picture of a cat on it so I'm excited to get started. I have a paint by number painting hanging in my house my mom did back in 1973 and it also has a cat on it funny enough.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*☆ Today I visited my PoPo's! It was lots of fun and she made us all kinds of good food like these yummy scallion pancake(?) things!*
*☆ My parents remembered to buy my favorite red berry smoothies from Publix!*
*☆ My mother ordered some more beads so I can make my friends more bracelets! EVERYONE IS STILL WEARING THEIR FIRST ONES AT SCHOOL!!!! *
*☆ I made some more banners finally! It was lots of fun!*
*☆ Me and Mommy are making some Lemon Jello tomorrow!!*
*☆ I played Splatoon 3 again and I am now at rank A and Level 15!*
*☆ My Nanna is coming to see us next weekend so YAY! Its been like 4 months........*
*☆ I played some New Leaf and won 2nd place in the Bug Off!*
*☆ I feel alot better after going to the school counselor on Friday! **I am so much happier after just letting it out... I opened up more and felt more comfortable talking to the nice lady then my parents........*
*☆ I GOT A 96% ON MY SCIENCE UNIT 1 TEST??? HELLO??? STUDYING WITH KYLIE IS ALWAYS FUN AND INFORMATIVE!!*
Today was a super happy fun day!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Played AC:NH and got a ton of Bells! I got over 100k by fishing and crafted a bunch of donation boxes to sell at Nook's Cranny (since it was one of the hot items), and I made 76,800 Bells with a full inventory every time! 

-Got these absolutely adorable toys called Lost Kitties and I love them so much! 

-Ate steaks, mashed potatoes, and carrots for dinner! My parents cooked the steak especially well and it was so good! 

-Made some more drawings, and I'm proud that I'm willing to draw new characters too!  (Instead of drawing the same characters like I used to...)

-Watched some Poofesure today, most notably "wii sports boxing raging and funny moments". My favorite part is when he got mad 'cause he had to beat Elisa twice in order to face Matt. 

-Found a compilation of Animaniacs songs on YouTube! Listening to it really brings back memories. 


Spoiler: 🎵 It's time for Animaniacs 🎵











-Saw some amazing cover art for Zelda Tears of the Kingdom (aka BotW 2)!!!


Spoiler: It's dangerous to go alone, take this!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was basically perfect all day.
- I got to watch the newest episode of Shadows House. Such an emotional episode!
- I had a relaxing day and didn't have to go out anywhere since we made it to both home improvement stores last night.
- We made a decision on what floor tiles to get for our bathroom.
- We also decided what finish we want for all the fixtures.
- I'm narrowing down my choices for vanities.
- I had a Grilled Cheese Burrito from Taco Bell for dinner.
- I had a Brownie Sundae for dessert.
- I don't have to work tomorrow so I can sleep in again.


----------



## Merielle

☾ This afternoon I finished working on my new aesthetic for after the Fair!!  I'm very excited to start using it after the closing ceremony. ;v;
☾ Watched a couple episodes of Fairy Tail with my family today!  Glad to be getting back to anime again after missing out last weekend.
☾ Spent a lot of the day just chilling out with Youtube and betting in the DQIV Monster Arena.  I got another big win today and was tragically robbed of several more, so hopefully it won't be too much longer until I have enough tokens for everything I want from the casino right now.
☾ I found new artwork of one of my favorite characters!


----------



## Midoriya

Late post, but several things made me happy today.

- I slept in, but also got up early enough to get a lot done.

- I had company over earlier!  We used the pool and had burgers.  :3

- I had an Oreo shake for dessert!   

- I played some Genshin Impact and watched some more Naruto Shippuden.  I'm eagerly awaiting My Hero Academia season six to arrive on October 1st!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s roggenrola com day on Pokemon Go later today


----------



## BrokenSanity

- Feeling pretty good today
- My favorite sibling gave me a jelly donut
- Had a blast with my friend group
- Watched a movie I've been wanting to see for a while


----------



## Sophie23

Got 10 shiny Roggenrola in 2 hours and evolved one to last form to get the special move


----------



## Foreverfox

My birthday is Friday! My new phone and a present from my bestie came this past Friday, so that was wonderful!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡  Someone said “my man has a credit card” when I was in line. It made me smile, as apparently I _am_ male passable, but it irks me looking this young. Like, I’m 24? Of course I have a credit card. 
⟡ I spent lots of time playing online ranked matches on Madden 23 and a lot of the games were close. I like how this game does a great job of matching you with people of similar skill level.
⟡ I’m very much excited about hanging out with my favorite person on Wednesday. We are supposed to battle tonight as well, so that should be fun. I enjoy playing with her.
⟡ My dad bought me Mario Party Superstars so I could play together with a friend from work. I don’t know much about that game, but I’m sure it’ll be fun, especially with online play.


----------



## vixened

I got a haircut


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- We narrowed down some more options for our bathroom.
- I tried a wrap from a new deli and it was delicious. I'll definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I could smell flowers today!! ;v; Still waiting for the sniffliness to go away entirely, but this felt like nice progress.
☾ Watched an episode of One Piece with my parents!  We still have a little bit of catching up to do, but hopefully we'll get there next weekend.  
☾ We also watched LDShadowLady's latest Empires SMP episode!
☾ I watched some Youtube while betting in the DQIV Monster Arena, and got all the casino tokens and prizes I wanted for now!  I'm looking forward to getting back into the story next time! ^^
☾ I also made a couple rubber band bracelets for the first time in years!  I just made some basic fishtail pattern ones while I try to ease back into it, but I think they turned out pretty nice.
☾ And I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I've got all the brands back in the Exhibition Hall again, met some more (!!) new customers, and made it through October!  I've updated my progress checklist again, and I'm honestly getting pretty close to my goal of collecting all the clothes—I might actually be able to start checking off entire brands soon.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’ve been reciving some really lovely good bye cards with such lovely messages from my old job


----------



## Sophie23

I got my second Hundo on Pokemon Go today


----------



## Autumn247

Yesterday a package came from my friend, it was a surprise gift! It had a 50 pack of colored pencils, a 40 pack of fine-line markers, and a awesome and adorable coloring book called You Deserve Nice Things: Calming Coloring Pages by Kate Allan, attached below is one of the pictures I colored.  I'm also excited to use the colored pencils and markers for coloring some of my artwork.  What an awesome surprise! 
I slept pretty good last night
Spent the morning coloring, drinking coffee, and listening to music.  Then sat outside for awhile and talked for one of my neighbors who lives in the building which was nice
I got some cleaning done today
I'm possibly making some homemade pumpkin bread later


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been getting good sleep recently and getting a lot done.

- I got a haircut yesterday and it looks better.

- I also watched the Cowboys dismantle the Bengals and defeat them with a field goal, which was... surprising.  I'm not really an American football fan, but I definitely wasn't expecting that, lol.

- I'm in good shape and have time, so I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## Psydye

I'm 1 day closer to death!


----------



## Drawdler

This is really weird but I kept having the idea of this guy who hurt me pop in my head when I wanted to cuddle. Like “damn I still want to hug you”. Well, I feel like I moved past it today! It kinda popped in and I just went “ech”, like a healthy resistance. Not a traumatic hangup, and not some unhealthy happiness for this guy who hurt me (i.e. idolisation). More or less I just thought I’d rather hug Yoshida. I’m moving on! It’s been so great seeing my progress with that.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I previously mentioned that I saw my favorite person last night. I had to stop in and see her after ordering food from there. We made eye contact for a few seconds when she saw me picking up the food, and everything was so real, like her smile/eyes/everything was genuine. If I had any doubts before they are damn sure non-existent now. Everything just clicked in that moment. I enjoyed our conversation afterwards, too!! I’ve just never had anyone look at me the way she did in that moment.
⟡ I had the opportunity to try an amazing food product. I haven’t thought of this myself, but mixing an ice cream cone with Orange Fanta tastes just like an orange creamsicle. It’s a shame I didn’t think of this back when I worked for McDonald’s. I did, however, put some ice cream on top of cinnamon melts.
⟡ The Mario Party Superstars game that my dad bought for me is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I’m between playing as Donkey Kong or Waluigi, but I’ll come to a conclusion soon. I am looking forward to some online play.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I had a very low stress day at work.
- The weather was really nice all day today.
- I had a really good four-cheese melt with tomatoes and roasted peppers for dinner.
- I saw two different butterflies: a monarch and a red-spotted purple butterfly.
- I saw a double rainbow in real life.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I don't know how I forgot to mention this yesterday, but I got to play Pokemon Legends: Arceus for a little while!  I recovered a lot of player satchels (most of which were from one player—hang in there, buddy) and also caught two shinies, a Tangrowth and a Teddiursa!!! ;v;
☾ And today I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I'm getting close to completing the main story again.
☾ Caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's latest video and watched some other short videos with my family!


----------



## Bluelady

-Finally feeling content after a week of just gloom and stress.
-Although the weather was hot outside, it didn’t feel like a oven.
-Today was my day off, so I got some chores done.
-My follow up appt. turned out fine.
-Went to Walmart to buy some market, desserts, and help out my mom pick out a present for my niece.
-I took a nap.
-I’m going to play Animal Crossing now.


----------



## Foreverfox

I’m getting my hair done tomorrow and my birthday is on Friday!


----------



## Midoriya

- I've been getting great sleep.

- Work is going really well.

- My partner has been sweet.

- I got a lot of cleaning done today.

- I'm making good use of my time and just in a great mood!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Yes, yes, I know I destroyed your notifications.  I just haven't been on this thread for a bit that's why.

I got to continue unbolting some parts from an engine today and it was pretty fun! This time around, my group and I got to remove an *intake manifold* and an *exhaust manifold*! There were also a couple of *head gaskets* between them and the engine block which is pretty cool! The images don't look exactly the same as the ones I saw today, but it was awesome for me to take a closer look at these parts, physically hold them, and learn their purpose and functions. I also got to learn a bit more about the crankshaft, camshafts, and engine strokes again. No joke, visually learning these things and a bit of textbook reading has helped me understand some of the mumbo jumbo terms I've seen when playing any of the Gran Turismo games, more specifically when it comes to specific engine upgrades (the brief word explanations doesn't do much for me) and descriptions from some cars. It's helped me to visualize a bit better how these upgrades give a performance buff. There's still more stuff that's yet to be uncovered, so I can't wait to expand my knowledge in this area! 
The weather was nice today.
I basically got to relax for the rest of the afternoon after coming home.
Catching up and reading these posts knowing the things that make other members happy time and time again.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Well, I’m not hanging out with my favorite person tomorrow because something came up, but I’m so happy she told me a whole day in advance, told me exactly why, and rescheduled. I appreciate her being open and honest. We’re gonna try for next week if she’s available which is more likely. 
⟡ I’m happy about hanging out with her next week, and seeing her on Thursday in passing. I’ve come way out of my comfort zone since meeting her and it feels amazing.
⟡ I did a lot of cleaning at work today and everything looks spotless. I’m proud of how clean everything is now and that my work is being noticed. 
⟡ My copy of Mario Party Superstars arrived in the mail today.
⟡ I previously mentioned that I recently changed my phone’s aesthetic and I love it so much. The colors are perfect and I’m happy that I took the time to do it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply again last night.
- Despite a few issues coming up at work, I didn't get too stressed and was able to log off on time.
- The weather was nice again today. Loving this perfect fall weather!
- We made some more decisions about our bathroom remodel. We're getting closer to being able to order things and actually get the work started.


----------



## Merielle

☾ _Finally_ got to finish the second of the two drama CDs I ordered a while back! ;v;
☾ The limited edition set of a game I had on pre-order arrived today, a couple days before it's officially supposed to release, actually!! ^^ As usual for me, I'm not planning on playing it straightaway (kinda wanna replay the original game first), but I did go ahead and unbox the merch ahahaha.  I got a couple more stickers to decorate my clear file storage folder with, another character card for my collection, a small pin (my ita-bag is officially full now!), an acrylic keychain and a cloth poster!  There's a mini artbook too, but I'm saving that until after I play.
☾ Also got to make a few more rubber band bracelets today!  I'm getting back into some of the slightly more complicated patterns again and so far I'm really happy with how they've been turning out.  Once I make enough, I'm going to give them to my dad so he can use them as prizes for his students.


----------



## TalviSyreni

- My cat is okay after her trip to the vets yesterday, turns out she had been bitten on the foot (most likely by the mouse she killed) and an infection had set in. So my mum took her at the right moment and after a big ol' injection of antibiotics she's back to her normal self... aside from a slight limp.

- I'm making a lot of progress in Dreamlight Valley and knowing there's so much to do makes me smile knowing I spent my money well on a game I hardly knew anything about beforehand. Honestly I haven't felt this excited playing a game since I first bought ACNH.

- I'm going to visit a castle today which I haven't done in ages plus the sun is out making it perfect autumnal weather for a day out.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Trying to remember the positives despite what happened today...
- I am once again two lessons ahead in math
- Finished a project I was working on with my BFF
- I get to see my BFF again on Friday 
- I found all 3 golden trout I needed for a model now I just need to catch 3 Chars and 3 Stringfishes and I can finish my goal!
I know it sounds like I'm lying but when the second golden trout I needed spawned the literal next fish that spawned was the third golden trout I needed, what are the odds?


----------



## kikotoot

This little throwback to the last easter egg hunt
Nautical twilight is always super, both on the forums and in real life


----------



## NoahS04

About the cold weather and that fall and winter are coming back... finally!


----------



## KittenNoir

It's raining and I am in bed drinking a hot chocolate playing my cats favourite song so she can cuddle up and sleep 



Spoiler: My cats fav song haha











I will literally play the 1hr loop for her haha and she could be in a cheeky mood and as soon as she hears this song she gets super relaxed and falls asleep


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I went to my friend's place and it was so so fun! played board games and such.


----------



## ethnicbraat

I am on here and I found new ways of making friends  I never thought I’d be able to bond with people anywhere but now I feel that I’m not alone so thank y’all all for making me feel very welcomed


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm glad I didn't have to go anywhere when this storm hit.It's been raining a lot more than usual where I live but I don't mind.We need it.


----------



## hakutaku

- Ordered a new tote bag, mostly to use when I start uni again next week

- Ate some nice food today! I had a Belgian iced bun, some porridge with a bunch of toppings (including protein yoghurt lol), and made fajitas for dinner


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I think I found the problem to implementing a day cycle which I am excited to try out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Context
> 
> 
> 
> I switched game engines because I was tired of struggling with syntax, and not being able to find a list of the precode terms used in coding for this game engine (Godot). My code had correct logic but the wrong phrase or needing a different phrase I had no idea existed in the engine and can't find on the supposed online docs. Otherwise I would have just browsed the docs to find something that I thought may fit with whatever I'm trying to do.
> 
> I feel I am getting further since the change, as I can find a list of the precode terms and what they actually mean and what they can do in this engine (GBStudio).  However this game engine, though popular, is pretty limited, but maybe it will encourage more creativity and charm to the game _I hope._
> 
> Ps. If you know of a list of phrases for Godot Engine out there send it my way please. Like I had no idea Input.get_action_strength() was even a thing until I ran into it online today. I did a search on Godot's online doc website and it didn't come up :/.  It helps to know all the pieces.. and where to read and see all pieces.


Yes.  
It works!  Cant wait to build on top of it. I know I can do it, I understand how it works, I just struggle with godot..


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I continue to sleep deeply at night, even when I don't feel like I get to sleep long enough.
- My back pain is basically gone. I still have a lot of tension left that could quickly become pain so I'm sticking with my treatment routine to avoid a relapse, but it's so nice being able to sleep all night and to get out of bed in the morning without hurting.
- Work has been stressful this week, but my boss stopped by my desk to check on how I was holding up. It meant a lot that she understood how much pressure I was under even though I never complained about it. Plus she wants to meet with me later this week to work on a plan to distribute the work more evenly. It's so beneficial to have a leader who previously worked the same job I'm doing now and has reasonable expectations.
- I left work early for my massage therapy appointment. It felt really good after the stressful morning I had.
- I got some good news from the contractor. Everything we've picked out so far for the bathroom will work. He's wrapping up some other jobs but will be able to start on ours in a few weeks.
- I'm over halfway through the work week. Only two more days to go.


----------



## Merielle

☾ @/tessa grace's Second Annual Hunger Games Giveaway started today and it's so much fun to read through, especially with everyone's comments  Also, I survived day one this time!!
☾ Watched GoodTimesWithScar's latest Hermitcraft episode with my family!
☾ I played through a few more days in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I made some more progress towards my goal of collecting all the clothes, and also found some really nice tables I didn't have before.
☾ I also made another rubber band bracelet today!  I have a lot of fun just coming up with color combinations for these. ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

Two shinys on the way to work and two shinys on the way home from work last Tuesday 























	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2022

And this Tuesday my friend traded me a shiny Pikachu 





	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2022

And yesterday I bought some Pokecoins for Pokemon Go  with permission from mum


----------



## Midoriya

I haven't been doing well today, but I'm doing better now.  I took a look at my resume and remembered that I've done some pretty awesome things despite being challenged by Aspergers.  My entire mood changed when I realized there's still time today to accomplish some things I want to accomplish.  "Attitude is latitude" indeed!  I'm feeling a heck of a lot better!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Watched Poofesure's video "im getting close to skill level 3000 on wii sports baseball" and enjoyed it a lot! My favorite part is when he got Sakura (aka the baseball champion) as his opponent, to which he immediately said 'nope' and restarted to get a new opponent. Sakura is one of my favorites but I'd probably do the same, she's such a nightmare in that sport. 

♡ I did some pretty cool stuff in AC:NH lately! I got Ruby's photo, caught a coelacanth, made a lot of Bells, invested in the turnip market, and got some Nook Miles Achievements!

♡ Started playing Tomodachi Life regularly again and I'm having tons of fun! This game also made me realize just how much I love my Miis and I how much I enjoy interacting with them. ^^

♡ Ate some Reese's, one of my favorite chocolates! 

♡ Found a slowed + reverb remix of Camel by Camel that I really like! 


Spoiler: ♫ Camel by Camel ♫











♡ Briefly told one of my best online friends about my current situation and was sent a super nice message afterwards. It really made me smile. 


Spoiler: Bless 'em <3


----------



## Foreverfox

My birthday is tomorrow! Got my hair cut and a little streak of purple put in it yesterday, press-on nails today. Tomorrow will hopefully be a good day!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I managed to build a clock with made up time in godot in a round about way (with code) that's similar to what I did in GB studio, but it has no visual. I'm really happy about it's creation, but I still have to decide how I want the visual to work. How I'd want it to work I'm not lucky enough to figure out (have the data printed into a text/label box of some kind).
But point being, I'm making progress. Maybe GB studio for a while is more my speed since I'm able to find stuff in that engine. I do need to figure out how to transfer my project to update GB studio engine since a new version came out.


----------



## Dim

It’s finally fall. What’s more is that a cold front’s moved in so thing are FINALLY cooling down!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's been a few days since I posted here, had a few rough days but I'm feeling better now 

★ the halloween store is finally open and I found a few things in there that I would like to use for a cosplay! namely hooded robes, one is totally black and the other is purple and has little moon patterns on it. and since I have my own income now and it's a lot better than what I was making in college I can actually buy stuff for my halloween costumes, so yay!

★ a few days ago I started working on making a tail out of yarn. but it's not just any ordinary tail, it's a silver fox tail! I really want to do a cosplay of Sterling and it's unbelievably difficult to find a black fox tail that isn't stiff, isn't inappropriate, and/or isn't an actual fox tail (I know that silver foxes are often hunted for their pelts and it makes me really sad so I don't want that). I gave up and just decided to make my own, using the yarn method. it's going pretty well so far! I have more done than is pictured below, and it's taking forever to put together but I hope I can finish it soon! once it's done I just need to get some fuzzy black ears to wear with it :3


Spoiler: pic











★ a few days ago I finally got my last kacheek plushie, the blue one. so that means I now have a complete collection, with all seven different variations! now I need to give them all names 





★ finally found myself an animation software that I may be able to use, I don't know anything abt it yet though so it may be some time before I can actually do a test animation but I'm pretty excited for it!!

★ on the 14th I got a Douglas cocker spaniel plush from Goodwill! she's in fantastic condition and even still has the hang tag. this plushie would cost about $25 if bought directly from the Douglas website so this is def one of the best Goodwill finds yet!
I ended up naming her Tina bc she's wearing a white bandana with that name written on it. I don't believe the plush came with the bandana (couldn't find any online with a bandana) but I think it's a really cute edition!


Spoiler: pic











★ also on the 14th is when I went to get my allergy testing done. luckily only two major things came up on the test: allergy to ragweed, and allergy to guinea pigs (oddly enough). so the doctor recommended that I take an antihistamine and also use Flonase until the ragweed pollen season is over (aka when it starts to get really chilly outside). so I've been taking this combination of allergy medications for a few days, and I can happily say that the number of times I've had sinus pressure and headaches has dramatically decreased! there has only been one time I've had some pressure, and I was outside for a few hours and it was before I started the Flonase. but besides that I'm feeling much better! I'm surprised that I've developed this allergy bc I've never really had issues before, but I'm glad I pinpointed it and I can rest easy now without sinus pain 

★ idk when I'll start it but I'm thinking I may try to make a clay model of my Toucat, I would LOVE to have a little figurine of her 

★ two things regarding my youtube channel:
1. my latest video (my commentary on Wii Party) has reached over 100 views! for reference, my second most viewed "Absolute Fool" video has about 24 views. so this is a huge deal for me!
2. I plan on recording my gameplay of Luigi's Mansion 3 either tonight or tomorrow morning (prob tomorrow bc I'm really tired lol) so that should be fun!!

(also need to mention that my SO is still amazing and I've been w him for almost 2 months now omggg)


edit: almost forgot to mention, I got a new hoodie today with Spongebob characters on it and I love it!!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve recently been playing Mario Party Superstars with my dad and it’s really fun. I’m average at best on most mini games, though, but I’m sure I’ll improve. 
⟡ I had an early day at work today. I ended up getting food afterwards and saw my favorite person in passing. She walked right over to me before anything else and motioned me for a hug. 
⟡ I’m working overtime this week and I’m all for the extra money.
⟡ I’m planning on getting some good sleep tonight considering I’m currently in a a great mood and this is the earliest I would have gone to sleep this whole week.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a good appointment with my therapist today.  She said I have a lot more insight now which is good.
I'm also working on improving my body image (have an eating disorder and have really bad body image) 
My cats are super sweet, I love them so much
It rained today, a lot.  I love rain, especially in the fall
I've been drawing a lot
Been practicing ukulele, trying to master another song in time for Christmas so I can put a video up on Facebook
Spent some time playing The Sims 4 today
Worked out today, 30 minutes on the treadmill, plus some weights and squats
I'm volunteering again next Tuesday, nervous because last time I volunteered a few weeks ago I had a panic attack during the shift but I'm going to push myself to go back again


----------



## oak

I got a red corduroy overall dress today. I am pleased to add another piece of corduroy to my collection. Also we ordered chinese food for dinner.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm still sleeping really well once I do fall asleep at night.
- I had a halfway decent day at work. No new problems came up and we made decent progress on the existing issues.
- I'm meeting with my boss tomorrow to discuss how we can work with other teams on these issues instead of carrying the burden ourselves, especially when other teams are the cause of some of the issues.
- I'm getting a new work laptop. That usually doesn't make me happy because it's a tedious process to transfer everything over, but my current laptop has been giving me a lot of grief so I can't wait to get an upgrade.
- I attended a class on managing multiple priorities and it was pretty helpful.
- I _should _have more free time tomorrow to catch up on other work.
- I'm getting closer to finalizing my decisions on the bathroom.
- Tomorrow is Friday! Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ It's the first day of autumn!! I can't wait for the weather to start cooling down and the leaves to start changing.  We had some really nice, atmospheric weather today too—it was raining really hard, but it wasn't totally overcast either.
☾ I ordered an acrylic stand while I was sick as a little pick-me-up, and it arrived today!  I love seeing it up on my shelf aaaa
☾ Watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode with my parents!
☾ I got to make another rubber band bracelet! ^^ I found a tutorial for a super pretty pattern (link here if anyone's interested!), and it turned out really well!  It was a lot easier to get the hang of than I thought it would be.
☾ I also played through a couple more days in Style Savvy: Styling Star and met another new customer!


----------



## skweegee

It's admittedly a very minor thing, but for the first time in well over a decade I am once again able to connect to Nintendo Wifi Connection for DS! It uses unofficial servers, and the playerbase for most games I'd like to play online is tiny making it rare that I'll actually be able to connect with anyone most of the time, but it's nice to see that the possibility is there anyway.


----------



## Sophie23

I levelled up to level 30 on Pokemon Go


----------



## Foreverfox

Today is my birthday!


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> Today is my birthday!



Happy birthday, Foreverfox!  You have been an invaluable friend to me over time (especially when talking about basketball, hehe)!  I hope your day is as amazing as you are!     

--

I am happy today because this week ended on a good note for me.  I got paid today as well, and I've finally had a full week of consistent and restful sleep and feel like myself again.  And now it's almost the weekend too!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Happy birthday, Foreverfox!  You have been an invaluable friend to me over time (especially when talking about basketball, hehe)!  I hope your day is as amazing as you are!
> 
> --
> 
> I am happy today because this week ended on a good note for me.  I got paid today as well, and I've finally had a full week of consistent and restful sleep and feel like myself again.  And now it's almost the weekend too!


Thank you, Riley, that means the world to me! And I can say the same about you! Always appreciate you and enjoy talking basketball with you! Happy to hear you’re having a good end of your week and hope it continues!


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi all! Not sure if I’m coming back completely yet but felt like today is a good time to update and post what I’ve been happy about. I’m very excited about decorating my new room; got a christmas list full of mostly art lol. Been especially interested in tarot card print fan art & custom tarot decks . Finally got my signed prints and other artwork that my mom purchased for me framed.



Spoiler: framed art







The first print was made by @Kubaushi & the second was made by @Nijuuko. The second one was a little difficult to look at since Billy passed away and I’m still in shock even months later. 

These were made by @Aimaru; the mini prints were part of the Billy Tribute package she made when Billy passed away. I am still extremely touched by her thoughtfulness and kindness. She is one of the kindest & friendliest artists I’ve come across on Twitter. 

Today the replacement print arrived for the one that was damaged; this was part of my arrival day present . The seller was very great and responded quickly when i contacted them about the print being damaged. the artists are blazemanga . I got the forest print but holographic (the link shows you the non holographic version).



The calendar that I also got for my arrival day arrived today 


Spoiler: calendar








I was saving some target gift cards for the persona 5 royal switch port but saw the limited edition preorder and traded my gift cards with my mom for that. so I’m really excited about the port; i never was able to get any limited editions before .

My mental health has been much better the last couple of months. I decided to cut ties from a lot of people in the discord server that belonged to the voice actor who passed away since the cliques and passive aggressive behavior was just taking too much of a toll on me and I saw someone rt something on twitter that made me realize how exhausting walking on eggshells around someone passive aggressive really is and how i don’t deserve that. been doing much better since then. 



Spoiler: Bonus pic



My kitties turn a year old (they may have already turned a year old); next month is their gotcha day . i love them so much


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Second 3-day weekend in a row!

Also, I was able to take off a day from work in November which will make a four day weekend so I can visit Korea! Now I need to rush though to get everything planned and ready.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's the first day of fall!
- The weather was a bit chilly this morning, but beautiful this afternoon.
- I got to wear the shark hoodie my husband bought me for Christmas last year.
- I had a nice discussion with my boss about the issues being dumped on my team that shouldn't be our responsibility. She was very supportive and agreed with my suggestions for improving the workflow. She's going to present them to the other leaders soon. She made sure to let me know that she understands how overwhelming things have been lately but that she's got my back and appreciates everything I have been doing to manage one crisis after another even though my team was not the cause of them.
- For dinner, I had a cheesy broccoli and potato soup in a bread bowl. Felt like a real fall meal.
- I'm full and sleepy now. Hopefully I can get a lot of rest this weekend.
- It's Friday! This work week is finally done!


----------



## Merielle

☾ The Fair collectible raffles are out!!  I split my remaining tickets fairly evenly between them and the eShop gift card raffle.  Even if I don't win anything, I just think raffles are a lot of fun ahahaha.  The possibility itself is exciting!
☾ We got some errands done and donated some more stuff today!  Glad to be getting back to this stuff now that we're mostly better.
☾ Watched GeminiTay this evening with my parents over dinner!  We had some really lovely homemade vegetable soup too. ;v;
☾ I made some more rubber band bracelets!  I think my favorite patterns to make are the two peg ones—they're just very relaxing and repetitive.


----------



## Bluelady

-Today was a relative’s birthday. She seemed happy, so that made me glad.
-Ordered some wings for dinner.
-I have the living room to myself, which is rare. Now, I get to watch Sailor Moon and eat popcorn.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I had fun at science!
- I had pumpkin bread
- I saw a pug and one of my favorite dog breeds the teacup poodle in real life 
(most people don't know this breed even exists and they think the toy poodle is the smallest poodle size for context standard size poodles are over 15 inches, miniatures are 11-15 inches, toy poodles are 10 inches max but the teacup poodle the smallest of them all is only 4 inches tall MAX for adult size it can literally fit in a teacup and sit on the palm of your hand!) this specific poodle breed is very rare and hard to breed these so small so I'm really happy I got to see one!
This is what a teacup poodle looks like and hopefully you can really see how small they are in this image (this isn't the one I saw, the one I saw was white)


Spoiler








- I am getting Mint's amiibo card!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting a social worker


----------



## hakutaku

Woke up today and watched a football match, had a good time (my preferred team won lmao)

Currently having a pumpkin spiced coffee, my first of the year! I got the pumpkin spice instant coffee from Aldi, it's pretty decent imo

Started a new anime and it's v cute and relaxing

The tote bag I ordered arrived! I wasn't expecting it today so I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## Midoriya

Happy today because I got to sleep in, my partner was sweet to me, I played some Genshin Impact, and had sushi for dinner.  I've been craving sushi for a LONG time and I was out of food, so I decided to get some even though it was expensive.  I'll probably only get it once a month because of how expensive it is, but man was it delicious.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well and got to sleep in this morning.
- It was another beautiful fall day!
- I had a pretty relaxing day.
- I watched the last episode of season 2 of Shadows House.
- We received another tile sample today. I've ordered a few more because we don't absolutely love any of them so far, but I think the one we received today could work if paired with the right colors.
- We went by Home Depot again to compare the samples we do have to the floor tile we're getting. I also went a bit crazy with the paint chips. I must have brought home at least 40 of them. My husband asked me why I didn't just take the whole wall. But I _will _find the perfect color and the perfect shade.
- I also bought some new lightbulbs for the bathroom. We currently have the soft white bulbs, but I want to see how the daylight bulbs look with the tile samples and paint chips. We're going for cooler colors (blues, grays, and blacks), so I think the cooler toned light will make them look even better.
- I'm looking forward to sleeping late again tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We celebrated my dad's birthday today (it was earlier in the week), and there was lots of nice food!  We had a veggie tray, some fruit, brie (!!), cheesecake...
☾ We also watched some anime and Youtube!  We caught up some on Fairy Tail and our FMAB rewatch, and also a couple episodes of Shubble's Empires SMP series.
☾ I finally took the time to look through all the tradeable collectibles and put together a solid goal list for myself!  I'd been mostly keeping my collectible goals in my head before lol.  I think having a visual list on my profile should help me keep track better! ^^
☾ I saw some official artwork of some of my faves that I hadn't seen before!! ;v; A couple pics were from a collaboration with another game that I don't recall seeing in any of the artbooks I own or _anything_, so I think it might've actually been pretty rare art??  And now I'm seriously considering trying to get ahold of the artist's own artbook as well... hmm...


----------



## Groovycat64

- Logged into here for the first time in years (recently bought New Horizons), and was very happy to see how kind and sweet everyone here still is
- Had some good cheesecake today
- Gained more confidence to pursue what I want to do in life

Pretty great day for me today!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Time for me to catch up! If I can remember some of them lol.

*September 22, 2022*

The temperatures were getting cooler and it already gave me a few winter vibes since the breeze was extra chilly.
As a result, I decided to go for a walk that lasted for an hour! The last time I did this was roughly a month ago, so it was very nice to get some exercise and not sweat my back off in the process lol.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did a few silly custom races with a few bizarre car combinations. I also took a few photos because they looked funny.



Spoiler: Images that shouldn't exist



Underlined names indicate I've spotted that said car (or similar in appearance) in real life.

A *2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro* facing off against 10 racing karts. This is what feels like being in a kindergarten classroom.





Well, um, this isn't going to end well... I didn't make the Tonka livery by the way.




Here's another race featuring weird combinations. From first to last, the cars featured here are:

*2002 Dodge Viper GTS*
*Racing Kart 125*
*1929 Mercedes-Benz S Barker Tourer*
*1997 Toyota Supra RZ*
*2004 DMC Delorean S2*
*1991 Suzuki Cappuccino*
*1970 Chapparal 2J *Your eyes are not fooling you. It really is Spongebob that you see there lol.
*2011 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor*
*2002 Ferrari Enzo Ferrari* It was camera shy and decided to hide behind the pickup truck.
*2015 Honda S660*






*September 23, 2022*

It was another cool day and I loved it! I'm also starting to notice the leaves changing colour.
The weather was nice with clear skies.
Got to relax after coming home and having a couple of snacks.
I'm managing to stay on top of the assignments I've been doing in college. It feels good completing them and not having to rush at the last minute.

*Today (September 24, 2022)*

It's the weekend!
The weather was nice once again with cool temperatures.
Speaking of cool temperatures, I decided to heat up some milk and put some french vanilla mix from Tim Hortons so I can relax indoors and be cozy drinking something warm.
I had a small chat with @/Roxxy after she was checking up on me to see if I'm doing fine. I really appreciate that and it warms my heart. 
Played Gran Turismo 7 to do some time trials again lol. Is it just me or is that what I do 90% of the time in the game now? Regardless, it always feels nice going at the limit (both myself and the car's abilities) to see how fast I can go around a race track. Plus, I've been challenging myself to partially turn off the hud display and rely on the engine noises alone to change gears for more immersion.
I've been getting back into drawing again after not doing so in a few weeks. Ever since stuff has gotten busier for me, I have fewer opportunities to sit back and just draw to have fun. While I'll most likely not finish during the weekend, I've already made some progress in the rough stages and man, it's already looking wholesome. 
I saved the best for last. It's actually been going on since Thursday, but I got to have a nice casual chat with @/xSuperMario64x over on discord! We talked about various things, most notably about Spongebob stuff and the clay model that he's been making. I also gathered a couple art tips from Bug when it comes to drawing dresses and clothing folds because wow, I'm so bad in that area lol. Aside from that, talking to him puts me in a really good mood and it really boils down to having a normal interaction with another human being just having conversations that last for quite a while aside from my family members. I used to have IRL friends back in high school, but I no longer do not because of bad blood but simply because we lost contact with each other. I really appreciate Bug being open to talk to while making some progress in my drawing. 

Life's been feeling pretty good despite having less time to relax.


----------



## Soigne

It feels amazing outside today.


----------



## azurill

It made me happy when a coworker came up to me and gave me a free Frappuccino because he knows how bad today is going to be.


----------



## Autumn247

I talked to someone about something that happened to me in my childhood, something that caused me a lot of grief and self hatred as a child.  Something I kept a secret for 20 years and never told a soul.  Not even my therapist, out of embarassment.  It doesn't really bother me anymore, because I know that it wasn't truly the other kid's fault, they probably had something happen to them that caused them to in turn act the way they did toward's me, and probably towards others. I'm not gonna get into details because I don't want to trigger anyone. Anyway, I think I'm finally ready to process it and talk about it with my therapist. And to be honest it feels really good to finally have told someone about it.  
On a lighter note, I got a couple loads of laundry done today so I feel somewhat productive and have been enjoying the morning and drinking some coffee, just chilling with my cats.  I've also been watching season 4 of the original Yugioh trilogy and am enjoying it.
I've also been doing a lot of art and praticing ukulele, really determined to improve my skills in both 


	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2022



hakutaku said:


> Woke up today and watched a football match, had a good time (my preferred team won lmao)
> 
> Currently having a pumpkin spiced coffee, my first of the year! I got the pumpkin spice instant coffee from Aldi, it's pretty decent imo
> 
> Started a new anime and it's v cute and relaxing
> 
> The tote bag I ordered arrived! I wasn't expecting it today so I'm pleasantly surprised



Ooh I didn't know there was pumpkin spice instant coffee, I have regular instant coffee.  I need to see if I can find some pumpkin spice kind, that sounds amazing


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I got shiny Mareep on Pokemon Go 






And I’m getting a Nephew next year!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

More of a yesterday thing but my spouse cut my hair yesterday. It was really needed.  It was starting to look raddy. Last time it was cut was in 2020. He did well.  Now it won't be wet for a million years after a shower or take forever to brush.


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because:

- It's not raining or chilly out
- I had some leftover Pad Thai & have homemade tomato/beef macaroni for later
- I cleaned my apartment
- I got all my laundry done
- I was able to catch up on some seasonal anime


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I do have to work today at my job to cover someone’s weekend shift. My extra shifts at another store two weeks from now. There ended up being a misunderstanding between a worker and their manager. However, I’m happy to still get extra hours this week.
⟡ I saw my favorite person in passing today and I’m just happy to have left her in a better position today. Last night was disastrous all around. We are going to hang out on Wednesday, too, so I’m happy about that. We may get ice cream afterwards if we have time.
⟡ She messaged me last night panicking because it was really busy, the other guy had already left her buried, and she was cleaning up after another worker all night so she didn’t finish her cleanup. The manager forced her out because he was tired, and she was really upset about not leaving my area clean. I couldn’t ever be mad at her. I hope she knows that now. I’m happy I could comfort her. It’s a bit weird with the roles being reversed. Normally, I’m being comforted, y’know? Just having to read four paragraphs about how sorry she was, though… That was heartbreaking. No exaggeration either.
⟡ I had a delicious barbecue chicken quesadilla. It was nice to eat with my soda of choice. I’m glad I got to  relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

After sooo many months my Nanna visited us for the whole weekend!! We had such a good time and it was so nice to see her again! Now she is going to visit more frequently so maybe I can see her on Halloween!!! Im so excited!!  (We made brownies and played outside then she watched me play ACNL, ACNH, Mario Party and Splatoon 3!) Sadly though while she was here our dog we have had for almost 11 years passed away... I was really sad but its so nice now the he is not suffering!! He is in a better place now living his best life! THANK YOU NANNA FOR COMFORTING MEEEEEE


----------



## KittenNoir

Last day at work before I start at my new job!!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not feeling (physically) well today but I have some things to be happy about!

★ first and foremost, I want to give a HUGE congrats to everyone who won events/contests during the fair!! I'm kinda bummed that I didn't win anything but I did have fun participating and the new collectibles are amazing 
★ with the end of the fair I finally got to change my aesthetic, I've been wanting to use this pic of Lucia as my avatar for a few weeks now. but I really did love the avatar and signature I made for the fair, even though it didn't win anything I'm still quite proud of my work!
★ I've spent the last few days talking to @/Shellzilla_515 on Discord, his company always makes me feel better. I'm so lucky to have a genuinely great friend like him 
★ I'm still working my clay model, it's probably about half done now and it's coming along very nicely! I do go have to buy liquid sculpey tomorrow before I can truly finish it but I still have a few little pieces to make anyways 
★ I got my cats a little catnip toy and one of them (my chubby calico Bab) absolutely loves it 
★ got to go grocery shopping yesterday and i was able to get quite a bit of things for a reasonable price, it should hold us over for a few weeks 
★ also yesterday I found a blue fox squishmallow named Dabney, her tag says she's a musician and loves the piano. I don't really like buying squishmallows but this one spoke to me on a spiritual level so I had to buy her. and it turns out that my SO has the same one so now she's extra special to me


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm gonna make a post here before I get busy again starting tomorrow.

It was raining today, but I stayed inside the whole day. It was relaxing to hear the pitter patter of raindrops outside.
I've been making small progress in my drawing. I'm loving how it's turning out despite being in the rough stages still. 
The TBT Fair closing has finally come! Technically speaking it has been going on for almost two months lol. I'd also like to congratulate everyone who has won something and at the very least participated in the event! There are so many good-looking entries and it must've been very hard without a doubt for the staff to choose their favourites.
Still talking about the closing ceremony, I was pleasantly surprised how my entry for the whimsical wardrobe made it on there. Basically representing team Blue's Clues ever since TBTWC 2021 is something that I'll always be happy to be a part of. 
You may have already seen it, but I had another casual chat with @/xSuperMario64x on discord today. He was feeling a little down and lonely at the beginning, but I'm glad talking to him made him feel better. It makes my heart fuzzy and warm knowing my presence leaves a positive impact, especially when it comes to my friends.  Apparently, Bug was also a part of team Blue's Clues like me which absolutely blew my mind, so that's double awesome hearing that!


----------



## Midoriya

Today hasn't been the best for me, but I am glad I cooked dinner with my family in order to celebrate my mom's would-be birthday.  We had rice with beans, sauteed veggies, sausage, tomato sauce, and other things all mixed together.  :]


----------



## Jhine7

3 weeks until “I Do”.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Sadly though while she was here our dog we have had for almost 11 years passed away... I was really sad but its so nice now the he is not suffering!! He is in a better place now living his best life! THANK YOU NANNA FOR COMFORTING MEEEEEE


I'm so sorry about your dog, but I'm glad you had someone there to comfort you. I'm sure your dog had a wonderful life and knew he was loved.


Midoriya said:


> Today hasn't been the best for me, but I am glad I cooked dinner with my family in order to celebrate my mom's would-be birthday.  We had rice with beans, sauteed veggies, sausage, tomato sauce, and other things all mixed together.  :]


I'm sure today must have been really difficult, but I'm glad you were able to pull together as a family and make something meaningful out of it.

Today I'm happy because:
- I slept well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was really nice when we took our dog on a walk this afternoon.
- I had a pretty relaxing day at home.
- I narrowed down 85 paint chips (!) to about 15 favorites. I'll revisit them again once the rest of the tile samples arrive.
- My favorite NFL team came back to win their game today! 
- My husband's favorite NFL team managed to win their game too! 
- ENCHANTED BLOOM!!!  I seriously wasn't expecting to win one so I'm over the moon right now. People have been so kind with their comments and it's so nice of the staff to offer to move the collectible. I haven't decided yet if I want to center it or leave it where it is, but to even have that option is wonderful.


----------



## Merielle

☾ The Fair's Closing Ceremony was today and I won an Enchanted Bloom!!!  I'm _so_ totally in love with it and it's my very first animated collectible, so I'm just totally thrilled beyond words.  Gonna have to really think about an aesthetic that'll do it justice tbh
☾ Also I somehow got a total of five staff favorites??  This was honestly beyond even my wildest hopes—and thanks to this, I was able to get an Opalescent Crystal, and now I have a complete crystal set!! ;v; I put my leftover tickets into some of the raffles, and I'm really looking forward to the drawings next weekend!
☾ We're caught up with the One Piece anime again!  We fell a little behind while we were sick, so I'm happy to be up-to-date with the latest developments.
☾ I got to play some Style Savvy: Styling Star today too!


----------



## KittenNoir

Finished my last day at my old job I was so spoiled I recieved so many gifts and cuddles from everyone saying goodbye 🥹


----------



## BrokenSanity

I had a veggie burger and a jelly donut but with lemon stuff inside!
I am also very grateful for the collectable gifts I've received from generous forum members recently


----------



## Midoriya

I am happy that it's finally a new day, and I got up early for work and am going to martial arts tonight.


----------



## hakutaku

- Watched the new HOTD episode this morning

- My mum went food shopping and also made some beef stew for dinner 

- First day back at uni tomorrow! (only for an intro lecture though), so that'll be interesting. I'm glad I checked my timetable today because for some reason I was convinced it was wednesday not tuesday lol


----------



## oak

The vet called and my rabbit did great today being sedated and having his teeth trimmed. He's such a brave hairy potato. I can even go pick him up soon cause he bounced back so well.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m off to my first day of my new job wish me luck


----------



## TheDuke55

KittenNoir said:


> I’m off to my first day of my new job wish me luck


Hey, good luck! Just do your best! What kind of job is it, if you don't mind me asking.

Glad to see all the stuff that makes you all happy! I recently picked up a game called Subnautica. The game loads like butt and everything takes forever to render in. So I will be underwater waiting for vast blackness to load into an underwater scenery and then die from running out of oxygen.

So I worked with my system and managed to fix it so that now it loads everything perfectly. It's a really fun game (now that it loads properly) Looking forward to playing that tonight since I have off and can stay up a later.


I finished my garage that I have been working on. It looks amazing. Everything I used was free, so I didn't put out a lot of money. People were just throwing away perfectly good wood and materials.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that my Dad finally had surgery on his broken ankle today! It seems like it went well from what I could tell. Now the recovery process can actually begin.


----------



## LadyDestani

Even though today hasn't been a great day, I'm happy about a few things.

- My husband gave me cuddles and made me feel better.
- I love my husband and my dog.
- Logging on to see my Enchanted Bloom collectible.
- Reading the things that have made everyone else happy.


----------



## KittenNoir

It


TheDuke55 said:


> Hey, good luck! Just do your best! What kind of job is it, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Glad to see all the stuff that makes you all happy! I recently picked up a game called Subnautica. The game loads like butt and everything takes forever to render in. So I will be underwater waiting for vast blackness to load into an underwater scenery and then die from running out of oxygen.
> 
> So I worked with my system and managed to fix it so that now it loads everything perfectly. It's a really fun game (now that it loads properly) Looking forward to playing that tonight since I have off and can stay up a later.
> 
> 
> I finished my garage that I have been working on. It looks amazing. Everything I used was free, so I didn't put out a lot of money. People were just throwing away perfectly good wood and materials.


It’s a manager role in a high sales company


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found new art of one of my faves that I hadn't seen before!  Now begins the mission to find it in better quality...
☾ Had a Gatorade for the first time in... I don't even remember ahahah.  I almost never have sugary drinks, but it was calling to me today while we were out on errands.
☾ I got to play Style Savvy: Styling Star this evening!  I'm super close to the end of the main storyline now; I might just start focusing solely on collecting clothes after I finish it again.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person said she’d play Mario Party Superstars with me when she can get $60 to buy the game. I ended up just buying her the game because she was excited to play.


Spoiler: hope she accepts this as a very early birthday present lol









⟡ I ended up telling her about a situation that went down with this other girl and I, because y’know, I’ve been completely honest and upfront with her. It was nice to get another perspective. That other girl has just been playing mind games with me since we met. I’ve been thinking about cutting contact, too, but I haven’t yet.
⟡ I’ve been having a lot of fun with the game, but Daisy has been banned as a CPU. She swapped stars with me many years ago on a chance space, and she did it again on this game. I never forgave her, lol.
⟡ I’m happy to see the forum background is back to normal. I loved the enchanted but it was getting old. I’m looking forward to seeing the white grass during winter, even if I hate winter with a passion.


----------



## Midoriya

- The Dallas Cowboys beat the New York Giants 23-16 and advanced to 2-1 on the season.  Like I said before, I'm not really an American football fan, but my mom loved them, and I kind of get the feeling she guided them to victory (I felt the same way earlier this year when the Dallas Mavericks stomped the No. 1 seed Phoenix Suns in basketball on Mother's Day and ended up winning that series).

- I'm really super excited for Cyno releasing in Genshin Impact later.  He's going to be a ton of fun to play as (I haven't really enjoyed the past couple new characters too much).  

- Not too much longer now before I can interview for a permanent role with my employer.  Everyone from the past until now has boosted me to this point.  I owe it to them not to let them down.


----------



## hakutaku

- Went to uni this afternoon, just for a quick induction. I got a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks on the way because I was in desperate need of caffeine and sugar lol  

- The weather hasn't been as bad as I thought, it's actually been pretty sunny with only a few showers of rain 

- I've got 5 days to relax again before my next class


----------



## Gene.

-In my line-up I accidentally happened to get similar coloured eggies with the right time stamps to make the line-up colour coded and I really love it
-The essay I was DREADING typing this week got canceled ENTIRELY, and I'm so thankful 
-And my mental health has been pretty good this week, and my brain is treating me much better than it has been!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got this in the mail today.

The license plate,not the car.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

My roommate made me dinner while I was in class tonight which I really appreciated! I also have added like 3 plants to my plant collection so now I have 11 healthy (I think) plants and succulents


----------



## Bluelady

-I had an unexpected day off and just spent the day being lazy.
-Finally worked up the energy to post my thread on the Nook's Cranny section. I've been procrastinating on this for a while now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was a much better day than yesterday.
- I was able to take a full lunch plus my morning and afternoon breaks.
- The weather was lovely so I walked outside on both of my breaks.
- On my morning break, there were lots of birds chirping and a crow cawing.
- On my afternoon break, I saw two monarch butterflies flying together.
- I got my new work laptop and the transfer/setup process went smoother than I expected. I'm only having issues with one program and I'm going to try to figure that out tomorrow.
- They're letting me keep my old work laptop for 1 week just in case I find anything missing on the new one, so that will also help me troubleshoot the issues I'm having with that program.
- Surprisingly, I like the new laptop a lot. I'm normally resistant to change, but it's sleek and vibrant and the keyboard feels good. Once I get everything adjusted to my preferences, I think I'll be really happy with it.
- I didn't have to work late.
- I was able to enjoy my evening with my husband and my dog.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - I'm really super excited for Cyno releasing in Genshin Impact later.  He's going to be a ton of fun to play as (I haven't really enjoyed the past couple new characters too much).



I ended up getting Cyno AND his weapon, both on my first try!  Thank you my blessed character RNG, today has truly ended well.   



Spoiler: Genshin Impact pictures


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched another episode of Shubble's Empires SMP series with my family over dinner!  We're almost caught up now, and dinner itself was really good too.
☾ I got through another month in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and I'm getting a lot closer to my goal of collecting all the clothes!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - Not too much longer now before I can interview for a permanent role with my employer.  Everyone from the past until now has boosted me to this point.  I owe it to them not to let them down.



I did it!!!!!  I got the permanent role!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> I did it!!!!!  I got the permanent role!!!


Eyyyyy congratulations!! That’s great news!!!


----------



## Autumn247

I volunteered for a couple hours yesterday as a kitchen lunch prep assistant at the shelter near here.  It was my first time going back since I had that bad panic attack last time I was there a few weeks ago.  It went well and I didn't have a panic attack this time.  I was nervous as usual but I didn't panic and managed to do a decent job I think. I helped make sandwiches and bagged lunches, then I served tacos and soup to people in the main lunch line.  Then I prepped some salads for their dinner shift people, then helped clean up the serving area.  The other people I was volunteering with were very nice to me and that helped me feel more relaxed  I signed up for 3 more shifts throughout October.
Got on the treadmill for 30 minutes today, trying to be more physically active
I'm super excited about going back to college in January (I'm going to be working towards finishing my associates degree)  I'm excited because in general I feel like I'm going to be making a lot of progress in my life.  I'm starting to be able to handle stress better and not having total breakdowns from small amounts of stress, so I think that's a lot of progress. 
I took a nap today and one of my cats (Mustachio) went to sleep laying on me, so I woke up with her still laying there, she's so cute.  I love both my cats so much, they're the best
I've been doing a lot more art and practicing ukulele too
The weather has cooled off a lot, finally! 
The new Halloween movie comes out in theaters October 14th, Halloween Ends.  Super excited to go see it with my friend


----------



## Mairmalade

- Ordered some bubble tea and one of my favorite meals (grilled chicken, steamed rice, and pickled vegetables)

- Went for a nice walk

- Excited to try Potion Permit


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Watched Poofesure's latest video "attempting to unlock mirror rainbow road on mario kart wii" and enjoyed it. His bad luck was insane, getting hit by so many green shells and such. 

♡ Cooking classes at school have been going very well! We made pancakes, cinnamon rolls, and apple-maple muffins. The recipes are really easy/simple too, so I can make these at home! 

♡ I'm currently working on some art to use for my TBT avatar and signature! I'm almost done and I'm really happy with my progress so far! 

♡ I've been having tons of fun playing AC:NH and Tomodachi Life lately! (At this point I think it's fair to say that they're some of my favorite games, along with Zelda Majora's Mask.)

♡ Found a slowed + reverb remix of Tomodachi Life's Japanese-exclusive Enka song (_Amenokuinabashi_) on YouTube. I've been looking for something like this for a while, so I'm happy about this! 


Spoiler: The Rain is Stubborn 🌧️











♡ One of my online friends made me a drawing and I love it so much!! 


Spoiler: I'm always ready! :D



It's Hex, one of my favorite characters from a game I used to play (Friday Night Funkin')!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a decent day at work. I had to ask for a bit of help, but I finally got that last program running so my new laptop is all set now.
- The weather was nice again today and I took a walk outside on my morning break.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- I stopped by Lowe's on the way home to look at a few more items for the bathroom.
- I spoke to my mom tonight and she had some good news. She's off all pain meds for the first time in 30+ years! She's been on them in some form or another since she had heart surgery decades ago. She's dealt with addiction and overdoses. After all that time, she finally took the initiative, tossed her remaining pills, and asked the doctor to cancel her prescription. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some old DS games of mine and I'm so glad kid me took good care of them. ;v; All the cartridges were in their correct case, manuals still included and everything.  I'll probably sell these at some point because I don't really see myself playing them again, and I feel like this will make doing that a lot easier.
☾ I caught up on the last two episodes of ABD Illustrate's Heartless concept series!  I love shonen series and it's such a cool, well thought-out idea, so I really hope it does get made into a proper story someday.  I'd love to read it.
☾ Now that I'm almost solely focused on collecting clothes in Style Savvy: Styling Star, it's going a lot faster and I made it through yet another month!  I feel like the last few items are probably going to take forever to find, but I'm _so _close. ;v; I've even got one brand that I'm only missing three items from now.  I have been popping into my boutique briefly just to check for new customers, and I've found several more this way too!
☾ I found new art of one of my faves again!  And once again, I'm going to have to hunt for a higher quality version.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I didn't want to post yesterday because there was a lot of things I probably couldn't remember everything

Despite what happened yesterday morning and this morning I still found the willingness to re-organize "my room" (actually it's just a closet I keep all my stuff in which is pretty much my room since I don't actually have my own room...) yesterday I wanted to but it was so busy I couldn't I went to bed thinking when I wake up I really want to clean and I did today I spent at least 3 hours cleaning and filled up my bag I have for the donation truck to the top, managed to re-arrange my things so the total volume of my belongings is reduced and can fit in a smaller space and I'm closer to my goal I have. I even scrubbed the walls and doors in the house today
Maybe it's leftover motivation from yesterday I could accomplish this but I'm trying to stay strong despite these personal family struggles which I suffer from burnout, social withdrawal, mental breakdowns and such because of this, I did have a 3-5 minute cry today but I'm happy I could get what I really wanted to do done.


----------



## Franny

I got a new dress!! I had a huge hassle with this company so I'm glad it's finally here! 



Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade

- Last day of my work week

- Finished a project at work that I didn't think I'd get done today

- Made plans to visit my mom tomorrow


----------



## Gene.

-I'm finally going to meet my long-distance partner on Monday and I'm very excited!
-I get to spend the entire day with my mom tomorrow since she took the day off work! We are going_ shopping_!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I gave my favorite person the copy of Mario Party Superstars I bought for her. She loved it and we had lots of fun playing together. We are going to play again tonight.
⟡ I hung out with her and her mom’s dog for one final time. She was watching the dog for her mom until she felt 100% better. The dog is going back since her mom has since recovered. I’m so happy her mom is better, but damn, I will definitely miss the puppy.


Spoiler: her name is Shasta








⟡ I got lots of extra cleaning done tonight at work and I got to stay an hour over my shift to work on some things. My upcoming paycheck will be looking real good.


----------



## Midoriya

- I finished everything I needed to for work today.

- Having fun playing the 3.1 Genshin Impact update.

- Two days until My Hero Academia season six premieres!  I cannot contain my excitement anymore.  

- My friend invited me to a sporting event for next week!

- My partner is the absolute sweetest.


----------



## Neb

- I knocked out half of my required reading for classes this week.
- One of my moms made tasty friend rice.
- I picked up a new video game from a series I like with the money I got from fixing my grandpa's TV!


----------



## Oblivia

My new lamp was delivered today. I had a feeling it'd be pretty cool and all, but WOW I did not expect this level of aesthetic bliss. Feels like I'm living in an actual enchanted forest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> My new lamp was delivered today. I had a feeling it'd be pretty cool and all, but WOW I did not expect this level of aesthetic bliss. Feels like I'm living in an actual enchanted forest.
> 
> View attachment 462555​


okay but where do I get one of these?


----------



## Groovycat64

Wow! That is a beautiful lamp! 

- Managed to finish the fossil section of my museum in Animal Crossing: New Horizon
- Job searching is going more smoothly, have more ideas what to look for
- Slowly getting out of my funk I've been in for years
- Went on a very nice walk to the mall and back, taking my time looking and appreciating nature, even enjoying the company of some mallard, grass ducks and even a rabbit on the way back
- Discovered perhaps the biggest mushroom I've ever seen in nature, a huge Dryad's saddle mushroom, was very cool to see
- Bought some good Chinese food and tried a few new things like red bean paste cakes that I enjoyed


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay but where do I get one of these?


It's from a shop called The Lucid Bazaar on Etsy!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to buy a few collectibles I'd been looking for today! ^^ It's very nice already being able to take some things off my collectible goals list.
☾ Made some more progress in Style Savvy: Styling Star today, and met a ton of new customers! HOW ARE THERE STILL SO MANY?? Also, I found out you can get one of Isabelle's tops in this game and it's so cute!!  
☾ I watched GeminiTay's latest Empires SMP episode with my parents over dinner!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- When I woke up this morning, I didn't feel like going into the office so I worked from home.
- I had a calm and easy day at work. I completed everything that had to be done and got caught up on a few other things.
- One of my coworkers complimented my new folding screen during a video call.
- I scheduled appointments for the new Covid booster and a flu shot tomorrow evening.
- Today was the last day of nice weather for a while so I enjoyed it while it lasted.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## Sophie23

I got a new absolutely adorable profile pic made by the amazing @LittleMissPanda


----------



## Autumn247

I woke up early today, I love waking up early 
Have some laundry in the washer right now so I'm feeling productive
I've been drawing a lot and am happy with some of my art, also it's been helping my anxiety, I'm so glad I got back into it
I changed out my nose piercing stud to one with a bigger cubic zirconia crystal and I love how it looks, it's actually more noticable now, the one from when it was originally pierced in june was so tiny it was hard to even see.  I'm very happy with how it looks now (attached picture is of my new stud I put in)
I'm ordering/sending a surprise gift to one of my friends.  It's a Joanna Basford floral coloring book, since my friend loves flowers and floral stuff, and a set of colored pencils. Hopefully she likes it


----------



## Drawdler

Oh my god. black midi were on fire in San Diego, not that I live anywhere near there but watching a recording is incredible. Also October started. Hope I get something nice to pull through each day this month, last lcouple days weren’t that kind to me. If I can help it this will be my month of hedonism WOOOO


----------



## Midoriya

- The sun is out and shining today!   

- I've finished everything work-wise for the week.   

- I cleaned and organized my room.   

- I got paid today.   

- Just in a great mood, and it's about to be the weekend!


----------



## Alienfish

Got my English Springer Spaniel and Corgi plush doggos in the mail, as well as a roll neck 70s sweater and an early 60s suit.


----------



## Groovycat64

- Feed a bunch of ducks some bread while out on my daily walk
- Decided to re-buy Fantasy Life (Fantastic game on the 3DS)
- Decided to cut some negative people out of my life
- Took a break from job searching and finally just chilled out
- Most relaxed I've been in years, not gonna lie


----------



## Merielle

Today was long and a little bit stressful, but I'm feeling better now and I'm quite happy about a few things! ^^
☾ I know I was just commenting yesterday that I was doing well on my collectible hunts, but I actually got a couple more I was looking for today!! Big thanks to everyone who's traded with me! 
☾ Watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode with my family!
☾ Also got to play a little more in Style Savvy: Styling Star, and met a couple more new customers!
☾ I'm expecting a few pre-ordered things to come in soon anyway, but... I had a bit of extra spending money that'd been sitting around for awhile, so I might've gone on a little shopping spree, ehehe.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I chose to work from home again today and felt like it was the right choice for me.
- I got a decent amount of work done today and I'm feeling better about work in general.
- Not going into too much detail, but I'm happy there are so many sustainable feminine products available on the market now. It's nice to have options that let me feel comfortable and confident.
- I had a good session with my counselor this afternoon.
- My husband and I got our Covid boosters and flu shots.
- I bought a couple of gifts for my niece's birthday.
- I'm done with work for the week and shouldn't have to go anywhere this weekend, so I can avoid the stormy weather for the most part.
- I'm looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Midoriya said:


> I did it!!!!!  I got the permanent role!!!


I know I'm a few days late, but this is just so awesome to hear this happening to you, Riley! I feel like you've been continuously growing as a person and progressing in life no matter how many things that life throws at you. This is yet another character development in a show/cartoon/anime/etc., except that it's all real! 

-------------------------------

Hehe, it's been a hot minute that I've made a post here. Let's see if I can remember and put everything into one then list some stuff from today yesterday.

*Over the past few days*

I got to unscrew more bolts from an engine and continued to take parts off it. I also took the time to observe them closely just being low-key amazed by the mechanics lol.
Continuing to make small progress on the drawing I've been working on.
I asked for music recommendations from @/xSuperMario64x and he shared a bunch of synthwave stuff. Wowie, a lot of them sound so great that I have them on while playing Gran Turismo 7 and put them in my playlist when I drive IRL, especially the ones made by FM-84. Listening to the synthwave genre makes me imagine driving into the sunset or floating freely in outer space. Oh, and Bug also told me that he spotted a *Shelby Cobra* the other day, so that's pretty rad that he managed to spot a classic car!



Spoiler: One of the synthwave music I listen to



Everything - FM-84








*Feel free to skip this point.* Yes, it's been a few weeks since I last spotted a car that has yet to be mentioned! So I was walking through this parking lot near the college I go to and saw this obscure car called the *Eagle Talon ESi*! I couldn't believe I managed to see this car because despite being obscure and elusive to find, the Eagle Talon ESi _does_ appear in the older Gran Turismo games! Unfortunately, it's not in 7, so it's forever doomed to be stuck in PS2 quality lol. I wonder if the owner of the car is even aware that it appeared in a video game haha. Moving on to a separate day with a brand that people are more familiar with, I may have very well spotted a *Porsche 911 Turbo (930)*! It was making a left at an intersection and only had a split second to see the car, but it lasted long enough to catch its appearance. 
Played Gran Turismo 7 for some more time trials and bought a few cars. I also took a photo of the Shelby Cobra and the Porsche 911 Turbo (930) that I just mentioned. I'm fully aware the car roster leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to having ones from the more recent years and missing manufacturers but man, it always makes me happy seeing the different kinds of cars I can drive in a single game and occasionally spot in real life.



Spoiler: Photos of the 1981 Porsche 911 Turbo (930) and 1966 Shelby Cobra 427



The pose of my driver avatar is basically my reaction when spotting a recognizable car in real life lol.










*September 30, 2022*

The weather was nice today and pretty cold. I like it! Just watch me complain about cold temperatures when winter rolls around lol.
I saw a bunch of doggos while going for a walk with my sister.
I ate some food from Jollibee. It was very tasty and made me full. 
I created another drawing (not the one that's currently WIP) and finished it!
*Feel free to skip this point*. Here's another car that I spotted. It's a *Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4* (pronounced gai-AAR-dow)! Finally, a Lamborghini that's NOT an Aventador (pronounced uhh-VEN-tuh-dor) or a freaking Huracan. It was getting tiring seeing those two from the manufacturer, so I'm glad the elusive Gallardo kept things fresh and put a smile on my face. 
I played Gran Turismo 7 and messed around with another silly engine swap that recently got added to the game. Remember the *Suzuki Cappuccino* that I keep mentioning? Well, I can now take the engine from the *Mazda RX-7 (FD) that I have seen IRL *and cram it into this small car. After throwing a bunch of engine upgrades, the power output is now 499HP, a massive difference compared to the Cappuccino's original engine output of 63HP. It doesn't corner as well, but oh my goodness this thing just takes off like a rocket ship on the straights. It can easily pass 300 km/h, but I managed to get up to *439 km/h* after tweaking the gear ratios and using nitrous. That is absolutely terrifying lol. Oh, and I decided to take it on a track with two huge straights duking off against race cars. The result? They got destroyed by a small car named after a coffee drink lol. By the way, the Mazda RX-7 uses a rotary engine which is pretty different compared to your typical piston engine. I'll spare you the details but to put it in _very_ simple terms, spinning triangles power the car or what I'd like to call, the Dorito engine. 



Spoiler: Proof and photos that shouldn't be possible



Names in _italics_ indicate that the car is fictional.

Here it is, reaching 439 km/h before I inevitably bump into the *1991 Mazda 787B*. The speedometer maxes out at 140 km/h, so it becomes absolutely useless going over three times as fast lol.




I made the camera focus on a different car to show how fast I was going. Overtaking the *F1500T-A* (left) and the *1992 Nissan R92CP *at roughly 410 km/h in my Suzuki Cappuccino is absolutely hilarious. Of course, you could see Spongebob transformed into a *1970 Chapparal 2J* in the background.




I'm destroying the *Red Bull X2019 Competition* (right) and the *1988 McLaren MP4/4*. Why is this possible. 




My opponent had to get into the slipstream just so it could overtake me before using nitrous to leave it behind again. The Cappuccino is that overpowered on the straights.






I'm actually not feeling too well mentally speaking over the past few days, but I'm doing my best to stay strong for myself and my friends.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that my Mom and I were able to get the bivalent COVID vaccine today! I'm also happy that my aunt and uncle are here visiting us for the first time in 3 years! They haven't been able to come here the past 2 years due to the pandemic, so it's really nice that they finally feel safe enough to come out this year.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I slept very well and woke up feeling refreshed. I played a few online rounds of Madden 23 and Mario Party Superstars. I performed very well in both of them, too.
⟡ I told my favorite person about something that was on my mind. It was a huge weight off my shoulders telling her  rather than keeping it inside. She’s been so comforting and understanding towards me. It’s out of character for her, but she tries for me. She never makes me feel like I’m too obsessive or annoying (although I know I can be sometimes) and I love it. 
⟡ I have the next two days off as well for some video games, forum browsing and relaxation. The baseball postseason is approaching and so is the regular season of hockey. It’s a good time for sports, for me. I’m very confident in the Kings this year, too. High expectations.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Going grocery shopping today! I've only had cereal and milk handy for the past two days (I love cereal, but it doesn't exactly fill you up)

- Playing Cozy Grove in the morning has been a great anxiety and stress-reducing experience that makes me happy

- Going out for lunch with my mom today. We're going shopping after

- I can hear the excited paws of my upstairs neighbor's dog. I love hearing him prance about 

- Happy that it's only Saturday. Three day weekends are so nice

- Slept in for a bit

- Found a couple of new Discord communities for stuff I like that seem fairly active and welcoming


----------



## Foreverfox

I’ve felt so blessed by my friends lately, I don’t have many IRL friends, due to not working anymore, losing commonalities with the friends I did have, and being home most of the time because of covid etc. I’d say 98% of my friends are on here and I’ve just felt so fortunate to know so many wonderful people on here.


----------



## Dim

Just found out I might get a decent raise. Good to know my work is pulling off, this might make it worth it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I finished my art project the other day, which I set as my TBT avatar and signature! It doesn't scream 'Halloween' as much as I thought it would, but I still like it regardless. 

-My best online friend and I did an art collab for our 1-year anniversary of our friendship! (I'm not going to post it yet 'cause our anniversary is on the 18th, but don't worry I'll be sure to post it by then... )

-Received a super nice message from @/Mr_Keroppi that made me smile! 

-Got a lot of things done in AC:NH! I mostly crafted furniture and did some fishing, but I finished my fruit orchard and crop farm area as well!

-I've been re-watching Poofesure's videos lately (mostly the Wii Sports baseball and basketball ones), and it amazes me how hilarious and entertaining his content is. Out of all the YouTubers I've watched over the years, I'd say he's my absolute favorite. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work today and got to sleep in this morning.
- I've been feeling the side effects of the Covid bivalent booster all day but it seems like they're starting to fade.
- I'm glad I didn't have much to do today so I was able to just rest.
- We got more tile samples in and they look nice.
- I still have tomorrow off.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched another episode of Fairy Tail and FMAB this morning with my family! ^^ We also watched SmallishBeans' new Empires SMP episode on Youtube later over dinner.
☾ I made it through another month in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I'm just hunting for these last few clothing items at this point, and I know I'm really close now—I'm just... not sure how many months they're going to stretch these items across lol ;u;
☾ Also got to play Legends: Arceus for a bit today, and made some good progress on research tasks!
☾ Saw some new art of one of my faves! 
☾ Got the rest of the ACNH NSO icon elements for September!  I fell behind a bit when I got sick, but I'm glad I was able to catch it up in time. c:


----------



## hakutaku

- I have my first proper day back at uni tomorrow, so that's interesting...I'm glad I got my reading done for class earlier, so I don't have to do any work tonight 

- My friend finally got back in touch with me, I'm happy for her bc she found a job when I know she really needed to get one. And we should be meeting up together the week after next. 

- I tried some pumpkin falafels today  and it's been sunny!


----------



## Jhine7

2 weeks to go!


----------



## Midoriya

Weekend post!   

- The Dallas Cowboys beat the Washington Commanders 25-10 and improved to 3-1 on the season in the NFL.  Cooper Rush is the first Dallas QB ever to be 4-0 in his first four starts!   

- My Hero Academia season six premiered yesterday, and I'm really looking forward to the rest of this season!  It's going to be epic.   

- I've been playing the newest Archon quests in Genshin Impact, as well as ascending Cyno a lot, and having a lot of fun with it.  

- I got groceries yesterday and am going to do some more laundry today.   

- My partner has been super sweet to me lately.   

- The weather has been beautiful here the last couple days!   

- I slept in today and I'm in a great mood because of it!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person loved that I got her Mario Party Superstars so we could play together, so much that she wants to buy me something. I said she doesn’t have to but she insisted and I’m honestly surprised with how close we’ve gotten. I couldn’t imagine myself this close with any person a few months ago, so this makes me happy. I even kept the drawings she made for me over a year ago, which made her really happy.
⟡ My manager said she’d give me overtime if she could afford it. Firstly, overtime is unheard of for dishwashers and second, so are the hours I’ve been getting. I’m working at a partner store on call for overtime hours, but to hear this makes me happy. I’ve been going above and beyond for the past year.
⟡ I found a new type of sandwich I like at a local gas station. The sandwich isn’t new, but it’s new to me and I loved it. It’s ham and white cheddar on a pretzel bun!
⟡ I’ve been pretty stress few over the past week or so. I’m glad I’ve been able to easily avoid stressful situations that I know stress me out.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Ate some delicious chicken pasta bake

- Relaxed with some Animal Crossing

- Helped my dad with a phone workaround so he could message his friends


----------



## Bluelady

-Just came back from a weekend trip. I’m glad to be back in my room.

-Also for visiting a relative. It’s nice to see that he’s doing fine and in good company.

-Finally trying a Whataburger hamburger. It’s ok.

-Visited a Build-a-Bear workshop. I didn’t buy anything but it was nice to finally see how those bears are made. My nephew got scared during the stuffing process, and it was cute seeing him run to me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today was a good day and I love it!

To top it off, the weather was nice and cool with clear sunny skies!
My sister, mother, and I went to this Krispy Kreme location where they had a bunch of original glazed doughnuts that were freshly made! They tasted so good and pretty much melted in my mouth. We also bought different kinds there with the lemon-filled doughnut being one of my absolute favourites.
We didn't end there in terms of getting food. We ended up going to Ikea just so we could buy some hotdogs. They still taste great even after many years, and still at the same price for a single dollar (aside from taxes of course)!
*Feel free to skip this point.* I already saw this car, but I saw a *Volkswagen Sambabus* in the Ikea parking lot while trying to find a spot. The last time I saw one in person was sometime late last year! Funny how I went from spotting an Italian supercar the other day to a German van that's mostly associated with hippies for whatever reason lol.
I watched the 2022 Formula 1 Singapore Grand Prix! It happened while I had to go places, but I'm glad to watch the replay of the entire race. Really interesting how the track conditions were dry on some parts but absolutely wet on others which made the gamble for slick tires pretty risky. My guilty pleasure of mine was when Mercedes had a horrible race. They didn't finish well along with a couple of errors from the drivers themselves. To be fair, Max Verstappen also had some misfortunes, but I didn't mind that cause I just want other drivers to do well that aren't typically fighting for the top. I really liked how Sergio Perez and Charles Leclerc were both fighting for the lead at one point before the former won at the end, and I'm glad he did which brought him his fourth win in Formula 1!
I had a small nap.
I'm still really happy with this drawing I finished a couple of days ago because it's actually the AC villager I created during the celebrating diversity event a while back.



Spoiler: Birb drawing



It's Pag-asa the Philippine Eagle for those unaware. He has gone through a couple of redesigns since but man, he just looks so cute and I want to hug him.  The colour orange fits Pag-asa surprisingly well too! Not gonna lie, I'm very tempted to use him as my profile picture, but that would mean giving up Blue and Poliwag and I don't want to do that, especially since having those two on there for almost a year now.



​


​
I had a small chat with @/xSuperMario64x about a bunch of stuff! We got a few laughs out of it too with a couple of things that are good enough to be used in "the out of context quotes" thread over at the basement lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- Both my husband and I are feeling better today. Our Covid vaccine side effects are nearly gone after only one day.
- The weather still wasn't great but at least the rain and wind have died down enough to take my dog on his full walk.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, and a squirrel in my backyard while taking my dog for a walk.
- The Minnesota Vikings won their game in London against the Saints!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Spy x Family is back!!!  ;v; My family and I watched the new episode this morning, and I can't wait for next week's!!
☾ Also caught the latest One Piece episode this morning!  Can't believe they're giving us a recap episode next week after everything they've just thrown at us.  We watched GoodTimesWithScar on Youtube later too!
☾ Made it through another month in Style Savvy: Styling Star and met a few new customers!  It was a fairly slow month progress-wise, but I'm very happy to report that I've collected all the clothes from two brands now—ARIANNA (just handbags, so admittedly a fairly small selection anyway) and Raven Candle!!  I'm especially excited about Raven Candle, they're the gothic clothing brand and they have a _lot _of really pretty clothes, so I'm happy to finally own all of them. ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

I got lots of shiny Pokemon from the event on Pokemon Go which ends today at 8pm


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ME AND MY FAMILY ARE GOING SHOPPING TODAY FOR FALL/WINTER CLOTHES


----------



## Chris

I don't think it's a secret to anyone who was active in the TBT Fair 2022 that I have been non-stop busy for months. Well, the opportunity for a rare quiet day actually came up - and it was unexpectedly fulfilling. Spontaneity is nice. 

I was initially intending to travel elsewhere today, but my partner said last night that she had booked the day off work so I decided to make the most of us both having time off and stay here an extra day. We had zero plans whatsoever. Slept in until 9am, household chores, cuddled on the couch drinking tea. Chill stuff. About 11am she said she wanted to go for a walk and I intended to stay behind, but when she remembered I hadn't left the house since Saturday she insisted I come along too. She asked where I wanted to go, so I suggested we take a wander to the botanical gardens. The aquatic and plant life we saw inspired me to want to do some world-building for an underdeveloped region in the book series I've been writing, so I took 100+ photographs while we there (some of my favourites are below!). I treated us to Starbucks coffee on the way there and she bought us lunch (battered sausage supper and onion rings ) on the way home. Since then I've managed to make some progress on my novel this afternoon while she played video games. And about an hour ago her flatmates invited us to go to a pub quiz with them tonight, so I've good company and wine to look forward to still.




The woman photographed is my partner. She knows I'm posting this here.


----------



## Groovycat64

- Got my 4th COVID booster shot, the Moderna Bivalent shot
- Feed some bread to the usual ducks I come across during my walk, they seem less afraid of me now
- Discovered one of the Marvel Omnibuses I own is out of print and rather valuable, never read it as I forgot about it. so seriously considering selling it
- Job searching went well
- Decided to cut ties with some people who said they were my friends, but was obvious they just didn't care about me at all
- Writing some music for the band, it's been going fairly well

Really good day today for me! I hope you all are having a great day today too!


----------



## Franny

Two things!
1) A coworker who I havent had contact with in almost 2 weeks has COVID, so everyone works from home until she's tested negative. She doesn't have any symptoms but we're doing it out of caution. So yay for work from home!
2) I got a witch hat in the mail to use for a future Lolita coord and its glorious.

What I ordered:





Vs what I got


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

I'm just happy that I got a lot done at work today!  I'm not going to martial arts tonight because of it, but I am proud of my work ethic.


----------



## skweegee

I recently ordered an original Nintendo DS system and had it sent to someone else to have them install a capture device to it. It just arrived at my house today and it works great! Now I can record my DS and GBA games directly from the original hardware, as well as play them on a larger screen!



Spoiler: Testing the capture card!


----------



## BrokenSanity

skweegee said:


> -snip-


Wow!! That is so cool! I'd love to get a capture card for my 3DS so I can play on my computer like that but they are so expensive
It's so amazing seeing what it looks like!


----------



## Autumn247

My Hocus Pocus themed tarot deck was delivered today and I love it (Hocus Pocus as in the Disney movie), the artwork is amazing, I can't wait to learn about the cards in the book that came with it and do a reading for myself 
I spent some time playing ACNH today
Been listening to a lot of music, just got a free 3 month trial to Amazon Prime Music subscription, so I'm loving that 
One of my cats laid on me (Mustachio) and was purring while I listened to Chrismtas music and it was just extremely relaxing
I took a walk, it was nice to get outside in the fresh cold air


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- I had a relatively easy day at work.
- Our heat pump started making awful grinding noises Friday night. We did have someone come out to look at it on Saturday, but they had to order a part. Today they came back to fix it so now we have heat again!
- With everything I've had going on the past two months, I haven't done any work on my novel, but I've started getting back into the mood to write again and having some fresh ideas.
- The storms finally ended and we had a clear day for the first time since Thursday.
- I had a nice evening with my husband and my dog.
- I'm thinking about taking Friday off for a long weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My Halloween candy for this year arrived!  I managed to get ahold of a bag of Lightning Bolts gumballs; they were always my favorite quarter machine candy when I was little.  I've lost my taste for so many candies I liked as a kid (especially fruity ones), so I was a little worried I wouldn't like these anymore, but they're just as good (and sour!) as I remember them being. ;v;
☾ Got caught up on Shubble's Empires SMP series with my family!
☾ Played some more Style Savvy: Styling Star, got to help some more brand new customers, and found the last bag I needed to collect all the items from Chorale Prelude, the other handbag-only brand!


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm eating a big bowl of Chocolate Cheerios in warm slippers under a blankie.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Today is day 2 of my 2-week "vacation" between jobs. I'm mainly focused on self-study, which brings me back to my last (and favourite) year of university, and reflection on my past 2 years of experience. Very grateful for the new opportunity which found me. 

Very excited to start the new role in a totally new field! Slightly nervous, too, but that's mostly from social anxiety, haha.


----------



## hakutaku

Had my first lecture of my 2nd year of university yesterday, and was happy to meet up with a friend I haven't seen in a long time! I'm glad we're doing the same courses so I'll see her pretty often  I also did the reading for my class on Wednesday

Very happy I had a long sleep because I was exhausted

Tonight I got my extra reading + notes done for class on Thursday!

I have to miss my classes tomorrow because of train strikes (means I can't physically get to university even if I wanted to...), low key I'm okay with that because I get an extra day off lmao


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> I don't think it's a secret to anyone who was active in the TBT Fair 2022 that I have been non-stop busy for months. Well, the opportunity for a rare quiet day actually came up - and it was unexpectedly fulfilling. Spontaneity is nice.
> 
> I was initially intending to travel elsewhere today, but my partner said last night that she had booked the day off work so I decided to make the most of us both having time off and stay here an extra day. We had zero plans whatsoever. Slept in until 9am, household chores, cuddled on the couch drinking tea. Chill stuff. About 11am she said she wanted to go for a walk and I intended to stay behind, but when she remembered I hadn't left the house since Saturday she insisted I come along too. She asked where I wanted to go, so I suggested we take a wander to the botanical gardens. The aquatic and plant life we saw inspired me to want to do some world-building for an underdeveloped region in the book series I've been writing, so I took 100+ photographs while we there (some of my favourites are below!). I treated us to Starbucks coffee on the way there and she bought us lunch (battered sausage supper and onion rings ) on the way home. Since then I've managed to make some progress on my novel this afternoon while she played video games. And about an hour ago her flatmates invited us to go to a pub quiz with them tonight, so I've good company and wine to look forward to still.
> 
> View attachment 462876
> The woman photographed is my partner. She knows I'm posting this here.


Sounds like just the type of day you needed - for yourself, and the two of you.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was out for a walk in an area near my neighborhood and I saw this scrawled on one of the sidewalks.It says "CHARLEY It's over 4 Good".I've heard of breakups by email,text,note-stuck-to-a-car and lipstick on a bathroom mirror but never a breakup via sidewalk graffiti.Did the person who wrote this anticipate that Charley might be having a jog down this sidewalk and hope he'd see the message?Maybe Charley was someone's pet bearded dragon and they got tired of feeding the thing live crickets?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got Miitopia for the Switch!! I don't know where this game was my whole life, but it's so good and I love it so much.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got several hours of deep sleep last night.
- The weather was pretty nice again today and it's supposed to warm up tomorrow.
- I had another decent day of work and no new issues popped up.
- I made some progress on cleaning up my inbox.
- I scheduled a day off for Friday! Three day weekend! Yay!


----------



## Soigne

I applied for some new jobs today, so that's pretty exciting!


----------



## Dinosauuur

I am about to get a good nights sleep (hopefully) since the project I've been stressing about is over!


----------



## Midoriya

*I WITNESSED HISTORY IN-PERSON TONIGHT!!!*



Spoiler: oh, DAT'S A BASEBALL!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I now have a complete set of the birthstone collectibles thanks to @/S.J., who very kindly gifted me the last one I needed! ;v;
☾ I found some more rubber band supplies while I was looking through stuff today, including my good metal hook!!  So far I've never had the issue others have had with the plastic hooks snapping, but the metal one is still just so much nicer to use.  Got some things tidied up nicely too in the process.
☾ Made further progress in Style Savvy: Styling Star!  Made some really huge leaps in collecting Purple Moon items, which was the brand I've been most concerned about, and I believe I've also collected all the food and plant items in the game now too! ^^
☾ I've got my Halloween plush collection out on display for spooky season!!


----------



## Plume

I'm home!! I visited my family in another state last week and it feels really nice to be back in my condo with my kitty.
general relief about not having any traveling ahead of me for a bit
I sold a painting on etsy
I made stir fry rice with chicken, onions, and peppers and it came out really well!
my cat is full of purrs~


----------



## Foreverfox

I’m happy that my son took a nap for the first time in MONTHS - he doesn’t really nap anymore, but I could tell he was really tired and decided to try to get him to nap. He slept for two hours. During that time, I managed to get all of the laundry put away, which was starting to pile up.


----------



## Midoriya

The sun is shining with beautiful temperatures, work has been going well, and I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## Autumn247

I did a tarot reading for myself, and it provided some interesting things to think about 
Bought some Halloween decor at the local Family Dollar store
Watched the original Scream (1996) movie tonight
Had some good fruit today, pineapple, strawberries, and watermelon


----------



## Groovycat64

- Received a few things in the mail I was waiting on for a while now
- Started playing Fantasy Life for the 3DS again, such an awesome game
- Beautiful day today, went on a nice long walk and saw the usual ducks I see and a few more up stream from where I usual stop walking
- Feeling much better today after feeling ill all day from the COVID bivalent booster shot I got on Monday
- Sleep schedule has improved a lot
- Job searching has been going well and found a few jobs I'm considering


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office today and got to meet several co-workers who I've only seen on video up until now.
- We had a potluck lunch and I got to try a couple of new Indian dishes, plus had my favorite Indian dessert, Gulab Jamun.
- It was a very relaxed workday because everybody was socializing.
- I had a good session with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- I stopped at Lowe's to pick up even more paint chips.
- Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week, then I get a three day weekend!


----------



## Sophie23

I got a shiny yesterday and more events are coming on Pokémon Go


----------



## oak

I got a turkey for this weekend for my Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's been raining and dark for over a week. Today was the first day it didn't rain and the sun actually came out. It was nice to feel the warm weather. It felt like we skipped right past fall and went straight to the beginning of winter.

It's nice to have days like that so I can actually do stuff outside. Whether that's work or fun.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

~I've been having tons of fun playing Miitopia! I showed my friends the game and they all said that it was really cool. ^^ I also made quite a bit of progress, I moved onto the next area _Neksdor_ and I got to change my Mii's job, obviously I chose the Cat one. 

~Watched Poofesure's latest video "i was asked to play the hardest wii game nintendo ever made again". As simple as Wii Play's _Tanks!_ minigame is, he sure struggled and raged in this one. 

~Decided to make my own slowed + reverb remixes! Today I made one for the Greenhorne Battle theme from Miitopia and I might even upload it to YouTube!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The weather was really nice again today. I was able to take a walk outside this afternoon and enjoy it.
- I'm done with work for the week and I'm so glad because I need a break!
- We received more tile samples and the last batch should arrive on Saturday.
- I got my niece's birthday present mailed and it should reach her by Saturday.
- I get to sleep in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Foreverfox

I said this the other day, but it still holds true - I have the most wonderful friends. I am so thankful for them.

I made fish filets, asparagus, and mashed potatoes for dinner tonight and it hit the spot. 

My son is the absolute sweetest child in the universe, change my mind.


----------



## Midoriya

Today and this week have been fantastic!  It really does help my mood when I get consistent sleep every night and go places more.  My confidence has also risen, and I'm now several steps closer to accomplishing my dream of giving back to others.  Until that happens, I will absolutely not die or give up!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally finished Style Savvy: Styling Star!!!  Once I was confident in the pattern I'd noticed (new items every day for the first week of a month, then those items rotate through for the rest of the month), I started utilizing the option to take thirty days off, and from there I was _zooming_.  Also took the time to redecorate my boutique and apartment since I'd spent so much time collecting furniture items, and I quite like how both turned out!
☾ Saw a really pretty heron!  It looked solidly dark gray, so I think it might've been a little blue heron?  Which is a weird sentence, but hey
☾ Both of my kitties were super cuddly with me.  I wasn't feeling well today (just cramps, nothing serious) and I think they must've noticed.
☾ Had a waffle sandwich for lunch!  I'd been craving one and it was really good.
☾ Watched Shubble's latest Empires SMP episode with my family over dinner!
☾ I got the first half of my shopping spree haul from the other day!!  It actually got misdelivered to the wrong house, but our very nice neighbor drove it over as soon as they got in and noticed it. ;v; I got the soundtracks for Dragon Quest IX and the 3DS remakes of DQVII and DQVIII, as well as the first two volumes of the newer Ikémen Sengoku manga!  I do wish one of my faves' routes would get a manga adaptation too, but they're still in this one at least a bit, and I'll take what I can get ahahaha


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’m happy to see the Halloween aesthetics going around the forum.
⟡ I was paid from my job via direct this morning.
⟡ I stocked up on my favorite sodas and got a few of my favorite snacks.
⟡ I played two rounds of Mario Party Superstars with my favorite person since we got it. She was so thankful I bought it for her and showed me she’s been practicing while I’m at work — happy that she played right away. She got first in her first game with online randoms. It reminds me of the time I finally got first in a Pokémon contest and we took a picture to capture the moment.


Spoiler: capturing the moment


----------



## skweegee

For many years now I've had fragmented memories of a very old PC game (like, MS-DOS old) I used to play. Unfortunately I remembered very few details about the game, so any attempts to search for the game were never successful. I eventually resigned myself to the fact that I'd never find the game again, and was honestly questioning if the game ever even existed or if those were just false memories or a combination of them or whatever. I actually had the game on my mind again today, and out of nowhere YouTube randomly recommends a video that showcased short clips from a rather large selection of '90s PC games. The clips were only a few seconds long, but when the very first clip started playing that was all it took. The music style and sound effects in those few seconds immediately felt incredibly familiar and I paused the video right there to look up a gameplay video. Right away I knew it was the game I had been looking for for so long. As soon as the gameplay starts and the music and sound effects kick in, I'm suddenly met with a flood of memories from the early days of my life I spent playing the game. It's such a small thing and is probably meaningless in the grand scheme of things, but I am incredibly happy that the mystery of the forgotten game has finally been solved.

For those wondering, the game in question is "Commander Keen." Specifically, episode 4, Secret of the Oracle released in 1991.


----------



## Mairmalade

- My partner and I had our visa petition approved! Long way to go still, but the initial green light is assuring

- My vacation scheduled for November was approved

- It's Friday, and a long weekend for me! Canada celebrates Thanksgiving on Monday

- Watching a stream of Luigi's Mansion while I wrap up the workday


----------



## vinnie

Had a party with a few friends and family for my upcoming birthday Wednesday. I'm taking a trip to the beach next week, so we decided to celebrate early. I had a great time. They gave me such thoughtful gifts that made me very happy. Presents or not, I was just grateful to spend time with them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a very enjoyable and relaxing day off.
- The weather was absolutely perfect.
- I saw a couple of squirrels and listened to the birds chirping while walking my dog.
- I finally started watching season 5 of Outlander, which I've been meaning to start for a while now.
- I picked up some Oreo Cones and Fudge Brownie M&M's at the store.
- My husband has been very sweet to me.
- I still have the whole weekend off.


----------



## Midoriya

I am happy that I got paid today, the weather was nice, and it was my last day in my current role at work before I move upwards.  :]


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got some more things sorted through today—and while I was at it, I put out some of my spookier Pokémon plushes on display for the season!  I also decided to give away several rather large plush toys from my childhood that I never played with much anyway, and that cleared up a lot of space too.
☾ I got to play Legends: Arceus for a while this evening! Returned some player satchels, found and caught some Happiny for the first time (one of which was an Alpha ), made it to Ninth Star Rank (I... really need to get back to that whole "main story" thing, huh), and caught a shiny Kricketot! ^^
☾ And last but certainly not least, the second half of my shopping spree haul arrived!!  This half was really fun, because I actually got to surprise _myself_—it was all merch I'd been eyeing on one site for a while, but for some reason they didn't have display images added?  It's a very trustworthy site, too, so idk what was going on there lol.  I kept checking back every so often to see if they'd update it, and when I went on my shopping spree, they still hadn't... _but_ the two more expensive items were 50% off.
Sooo I caved and ordered them, only knowing the type of merch it was and the characters included.  And I'm so glad I did, because it worked out really well and I love what I got! ;v; 


Spoiler: mystery merch + squeeing (yes, it's all otome)













I love the background color of the Code: Realize zipper pouch and badges, it's so pretty.  Not sure how well it shows, but the background of the badges are shimmery too! I'd actually been wanting merch with this art for a while.  
I hadn't even seen the art used for the Dairoku chibi acrylic charms in the middle, but it's super cute and I love it!  I'm gonna have to find a good use for the pouches too; they're really nice aaaa
I actually do have merch with the same artwork as the acrylic stand of Gil over on the right, but the one I already have is a tiny little keychain.  The detail is so much more readable at this size, so I'm still really thrilled with it!  ;w;


----------



## Sophie23

I got shiny Glameow on Pokemon Go today


----------



## Alienfish

- Got a hundo Xerneas first raid I did on it!
- Talked to a nice lady from my insurance company to change payment cycles of my insurance, I used to have yearly but I changed to quarterly instead.
- Got my package from Japan yesterday that was stuck for ages in customs (it was a couple of old JE merch as well as an old issue of Potato)
- Went to the cinema last night and saw _Cruel Story of Youth _by Nagisa Oshima. Great one!
- Ordered another corgi plush, the lady owning the site was kind enough to take some better pictures than the general stock copy paste one so that was neat!
- Got an avatar on neopets I've been wanting for ages (wheel of knowledge) so I don't have to do that daily anymore!


----------



## Drawdler

Sound of Silver is an amazing album and I have come to appreciate it especially deeply tonight

Finished main Radiohead discog

Probably not the healthiest but I’ll work on this- I gave myself a makeshift chest binder and looking at myself in the mirror with that and in general- it felt so nice, plus looking in the mirror I could really see my masc traits. I don’t see them in my face too often either, and I noticed them there more than usual. It makes me more excited to make a suit too!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Played a fun game of Mario Party Superstars with some fellow TBTers (not pinging them again because I've pinged them all like three times in the past 24hrs)

- Had lunch with my mom

- Relaxed with some Animal Crossing

- Finished birthday shopping for my niece


----------



## Autumn247

Got my covid booster shot (4th shot/3rd booster) and my flu shot 
Stopped at a local independent bookstore and bought a couple books, and a metal Vincent Van Gogh bookmark (pictured below) 
Had some coffee with pumpkin spice creamer
It's a nice chilly autumn day 
Been watching Supernatural


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

My spouse is off from work for a week


----------



## Shellzilla_515

*Over the past week **(If I can remember some of them lol)*

Got to continue taking parts off from an engine, this time being the *cylinder head*! It was so cool seeing the intake and exhaust valves as well. I really love this engine class as my professor also provided some interesting insight about other bits. *Feel free to skip this bit.* Speaking of insights, I keep forgetting to mention that there's this *first-generation Honda Insight* parked near the college. It makes me giggle every time seeing the rear wheels partially covered. I already saw this car earlier in the year so it's not a new addition to the list, but I thought I'd mention it again. 
Making progress in my drawing, even if it's only a small bit of it.
Played Gran Turismo 7 and continued to enjoy driving the engine-swapped *Suzuki Cappuccino*. It's easily become my favourite engine swap combo in the entire game since I can make some silly scenes leaving race cars behind when it comes to top speed lol.
I have a break from college for the entirety of next week, so I can pretty much relax and do some other stuff that I want to do! 
*Today (October 8, 2022)*

I got a lot of decent sleep last night!
Today was another cold day. 
I went for a walk with my sister while my mother had to be at the dentist. We walked for quite a distance and I'm pretty sure it was nice exercise!
*Feel free to skip this point.* My sister and I went into this one store that had board games, classic stuff, some plushies, and of course, car models! There was a lot I don't recognize but for some that I do, it just makes me really happy even though they're not the real thing. To list some of them, I saw a *Pagani Huayra*, a *Volkswagen New Beetle**, a *Ferrari La Ferrari*, the *Chevrolet Corvette* models of the *C1*, *C4**, *C5**, and the *C7**, a *first-generation Audi R8**, a *classic Lamborghini Countach*, a *2017 Ford GT**, a *Ferrari F50*, a *Chrysler PT Cruiser** that was there for whatever reason lol, and even a *Ferrari FXX K* that I tend to pick on. In case you're wondering, yes, they have all appeared in the Gran Turismo series at some point. Some I have seen in real life (labeled with asterisks), but there are some that I have yet to see. Wouldn't it be awesome to see them all someday? While I'd love to take pictures of them, they were displayed in a glass case and if I tried, a reflection of myself would show up and I don't want to do a face reveal. 
I bought a burger and some fries from Five Guys. Man, they taste soooo good.
Listening to some synthwave music.
Reading the posts in this thread. It's awesome to see the things and accomplishments that are making you all happy, especially you, @/Midoriya! 
Finished an assignment for college! Now that's some weight off of my shoulders.
I'm excited about the 2022 Formula 1 Japanese Grand Prix that's happening tomorrow. It's actually going to start very early at 1 AM EST because of timezones, so I'll probably be a rebel and wake up at that time lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept fairly well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had another enjoyable day at home with my husband and my dog.
- I saw a cardinal and a blue jay while walking my dog this afternoon.
- The last of our tile samples arrived today. It'll be time to make final decisions soon.
- I finished watching the anime Gosick and loved it!
- I watched another episode of Outlander.
- It's been a good long weekend so far and I still have tomorrow off.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched another episode of both Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Fairy Tail this morning with my parents!  I'm so used to long-running series, I can't believe we're only 14 episodes in to FMAB and yet so much has happened.  My memory's made it seem like it was so much longer ahahaha
☾ An acrylic keychain that I preordered a few months back arrived today! ^^ I'd also ordered a new bromide storage file folder and another one for art boards with it.  I'm still a ways off from filling up the photo album I've been using for bromides, but I had a few that were too large to fit in it, so thankfully the new folder has me covered there!  I only have one art board at the moment, but I'm glad I can store it a bit more safely now.  And now I have an excuse to get more art boards
☾ Watched GeminiTay's latest Hermitcraft episode over dinner!  
☾ Reorganized one of my dresser drawers and it's a lot tidier now!  I decided to use my new Dairoku drawstring pouch to hold my embroidery floss bracelets for now.  I thought they deserved something a bit nicer than the plastic baggie I'd been keeping them in lol
☾ I played Legends: Arceus for a good while again today!  Did my usual routine of recovering player satchels and working on research tasks, but I also finally progressed the main story some more and quelled the frenzied noble Electrode!  I was a little nervous going into it, but I actually didn't come nearly as close to blacking out as I did with the last noble. ;v;
☾ Also found some art of one of my faves that I hadn't seen before and I am _thriving_ aaaaaa


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that I was able to play Mario Party Superstars in the TBT Neighborly Games session today! It was once again fun to play MPS with other people online, definitely made all the better by being able to eek out a tight victory at the end, lol.


----------



## Sophie23

I watched  Pokemon secrets of the Jungle last night  - it was good!


----------



## Drawdler

I know this is a low quality post BUT this is pretty hype:


----------



## Alienfish

Found a leather/straw beach/large tote handbag at a second hand store. If it is the one I found on google (but black) it was defo a real bargain!

Also got a new, smaller rattan/leather handbag for 50% off at a bag store. Might go back getting a middle-sized model too, they're really nice!


----------



## Sophie23

I got a shiny scyther on Pokémon Go today


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I _finally_ picked up some new socks which is something I’ve been meaning to do. All of mine had holes in the heel from wear. I just have to wash these new ones.
⟡ I’m happy I got to play some Mario Party Superstars last night after work. Work was slow for me and I wasn’t exhausted, so it gave me a chance to relax with a game.
⟡ I went to Burgatory for lunch and got some really spicy chicken wings.
⟡ I got to see my favorite person this morning. The party we were going to ended up being cancelled, but she said she’d snag me along if she gets invited to another one.
⟡ I’m happy she’s dragging me out of my comfort zone and I felt comfortable enough to do so myself. No forcing, manipulation tactics or guilt tripping, this is how you do it ‘cause anxiety is a thing:


Spoiler: the evolution of being patient with us









⟡ My grandma sent me this picture of Keagan and he is such a good boy.


Spoiler: sweet puppy


----------



## Midoriya

Weekend post!   

- Yesterday I watched the newest episode of My Hero Academia and it was great!

- I also made progress on my Pokemon X Nuzlocke and my first encounter on route 4 ended up being a Ralts!

- Speaking of my 3DS, for weeks I've been trying to get my data transferred on my 3DS MicroSD card to a bigger memory card so I can buy some games from the eShop before it closes early next year.  Well today I finally did it!  I got a 32GB one that works from a store and @Chibi.Hoshi helped me do the transfer.  Many thanks!

- I also purchased a new charger for my tablet while I was out as my old one was falling apart and didn't charge my tablet well, and I got some wired headphones for work.

- I also got a haircut while out and it looks great!

- I had breakfast earlier at a nice place and it was really good.

- The Dallas Cowboys just defeated the LA Rams 22-10 and improved to 4-1 on the season.  Next week is going to be a very exciting game against the Philadelphia Eagles, who are 5-0 so far this season.

- Tomorrow's a big day for me!  I'm going to make sure to get to sleep early so I'll be ready for it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I've enjoyed my three day weekend and feel rested.
- We've been having perfect fall weather the past few days, just a hint of chill to wear long sleeves but still very comfortable.
- The Minnesota Vikings beat Chicago and Green Bay lost, so the Vikings are now 4-1 alone at the top of the division. 
- My husband picked the tile for the shower walls and I picked the paint color. Now I just have to compile a list of all our selections and send it to the contractor to start placing the orders. I'm getting excited. I hope this looks as good as I think it will.
- I had a good club wrap for dinner and a raspberry waffle cone for dessert.


----------



## oak

I cooked Thanksgiving dinner yesterday for some friends and then made stock & soup with all the leftovers today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm back to say that I'm happy that the Baltimore Ravens hung on for the win! It made my husband happy which makes me happy!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Caught the latest episodes of Spy x Family and One Piece this morning with my family!  One Piece was just recap, but it's funny how they frame it with the chibi characters, so I don't mind too much.
☾ I finally finished Chapter 2 of Dragon Quest IV, and got started on Chapter 3!  I love Chapter 2, but Chapter 3 is really fun as well—definitely one of the most unique sections I've played in a JRPG, if not _the_ most.
☾ Watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode today, which was a ton of fun!  I'm already excited for the next one after a cliffhanger like that ahahaha
☾ Also worked on a few more rubber band bracelets, and I'm pretty happy with how they turned out! ^^ I was having a bit more difficulty with them than usual for some reason today, but I think it worked out for the best in the end anyway.


----------



## the old hag

- my partner and i decided we're going to adopt one of our foster cats -- we have a nursing mama cat and her <3 week old kitten and are going to let the mama stay with us. she's such a big sweetheart

- reset my acnl cart and created a new BTF account! i used to be active on here back in 2013-2015 or so but don't remember my login... been reigniting my love for the game and it feels good. also started rune factory 4 and loving it


----------



## hakutaku

- Managed to get some sleep before university this morning (I have insomnia + a bad sleep schedule so any sleep I get at night is a win for me)

- I had a group trip to Germany cancelled last spring, but it's been rescheduled for early next year now, so I'm excited I'll be going after all! I wasn't sure if they'd be able to book it or not,,

- Had a pretty nice, chill day at uni, the weather was really good too 

- I have the day off tomorrow!


----------



## TheDuke55

I made bacon and egg sandwiches for breakfast. There was a lot of egg and bacon left over and one of them was so good I had to make another lol.

Have a package coming in mail today soon and I will be able to finish a job when it does. I also found time to wash and wax my truck. It's been ages since I did it or could find the time. Need to keep it in good condition. Might not be the best, but I don't want to put that kind of money out so I try to upkeep its maintenance.

Started to restore an old antique treasure chest. I put it on hold because of how hectic life has been. It's a ways off from being done, but it looks great from how I found it.


Spoiler




So shiny. The wood still needs a lot of restoration and work, but the metal itself has been challenging. I ended up using eraser bits and a dremel drill to erase/burn the patina/rust off.


----------



## oak

I saw a granny with grey hair and her arms were covered in tattoos and she was pushing a baby stroller with this gigantic 15lbs rabbit in it. It was like looking into the future. The rabbit was wearing a pink sweater. The future is bright.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Have the day off

- Went for a nature walk with my dad. Didn't bring my phone, but the fall colors were on point

- Happy to relax with Animal Crossing, reading, & one of my favorite streamers

- Laundry is done


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been redecorating my new house and looking at online pictures and going shopping has made me very happy 

I finally settled on a color pallete and more or less know what theme I’m wanting to decorate.


----------



## angelcat621

Got my new phone today. While it is not a super fancy one, it's the best one I've had yet. It runs Pocket Camp and allows hotspot. Who knows, after over a year of waiting maybe people can visit my island again? 
It was a beautiful fall day too.  
At any rate, today I feel blessed.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We got our ballots in the mail and our flu shots today!  I'm mainly happy just to have these off my mind, but so far I'm not having much in the way of side effects from the flu shot this year either, which is a plus.  My arm is sore and I've been a bit fatigued, but I'm not having the mild fever/body aches that I normally do.  Hopefully it'll stay that way!
☾ I got to play more of Chapter 3 in Dragon Quest IV! ^^ I've managed to get geared up with the best equipment I can get for now, so I'm looking forward to progressing the story some more next time!
☾ Watched fWhip's latest Empires SMP episode with my parents over dinner tonight!  I'd been eagerly anticipating this one, and it was even better than expected.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have any major issues come up at work and I got all of my high priority work completed.
- The weather was nice and I saw a couple of squirrels plus my favorite neighborhood dogs.
- I watched the latest episodes of My Hero Academia and House of the Dragon.
- Ze Frank posted a new True Facts video on YouTube.
- I got some laundry done.


----------



## Alienfish

That corgi plushie I mentioned a couple of days ago arrived today. Very cute looking and cuddly! My mom named him George so I guess that's his name now


----------



## Jhine7

5 days to go 

- Weather is holding strong for an outdoor ceremony
- All setup tasks basically done


----------



## Mattician

Blink-182 announced they are reuniting with Tom DeLonge today!


----------



## vinnie

Finally made it to the beach after 6 never-ending hours.


----------



## Midoriya

Ahhhhhh, today was the perfect day!  It was my first day in an actual office, and it was great!  Just to think that all of my past hardships, challenges, and friendships as a person with Aspergers built me up to this point.  I owned this, and there's absolutely nothing that can take it away from me.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm happy that one of the most stressful parts of a major project went really well today!  My team did such a good job


----------



## Merielle

☾ Felt fine today and was able to get quite a lot done!  I was really expecting to wake up feeling a little under the weather, but it looks like the flu shot was nice to me this time around! ^^
☾ LDShadowLady posted another Empires SMP episode!  She's definitely one of our favorite Minecraft Youtubers; her episodes are always so much fun.
☾ Started replaying one of my otome faves' routes today, and it's put me in a really good mood! ( ⺣´◡`⺣) Never fails tbh.
☾ I finished another rubber band bracelet and found a tutorial for a pattern I want to try next time!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Despite being very cold this morning, it warmed up by lunchtime and felt quite pleasant outside.
- I went to the dentist today and managed to successfully take an imprint of my teeth without any major gagging. They were very patient with me and gave me tips to help.
- I got to watch the fish in the dentist's lobby while waiting.
- I got a cheeseburger from my favorite place for lunch.
- I received some praise from a few of my coworkers.
- I had a nice conversation with my boss about her Frenchies.
- I completed my most important tasks and left work only a few minutes late today.
- I started drafting an email to the contractor with all of our bathroom selections. I'm hoping to finish it tomorrow.
- I forgot to mention this the other day, but it was my niece's 4th birthday and, even though we couldn't be there because they live in another state, I recieved some cute pictures of her.


----------



## hakutaku

My brother came over for dinner last night, he's been busy so I haven't seen him in a while! He and I are hoping/planning on going to Japan together next Spring, so we made some plans about that  

I'm also happy my day at uni is over! Wednesdays are my longest days, I had 2 classes and also did a ton of extra reading + work in between (because I had 4 hours worth of extra time). I'm exhausted, but I don't have any work to do for the rest of the week at least...


----------



## KittenNoir

I FINALLY GOT TO PRE ORDER A PS5.............


I've got the confirmation email !!!! It all went through...... yay


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I worked from home so I got a little extra sleep this morning.
- I was able to get some work done that I've been meaning to get to for a while.
- I had a good massage therapy session this afternoon.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.
- I got my list finalized and sent to the contractor for our bathroom remodel.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I've finally finished sorting through all my things!!  At least in my room—it's possible we may find another storage box with old toys of mine or something.  But it feels really good to have made so much progress and cleared out so many things, just the same.
☾ We got the rest of our Halloween decorations up this evening!  It's looking wonderfully spooky around here now, and I'm loving the vibes.  I saw a toad on the porch while we were decorating too!
☾ I had a little bit of time for gaming today and continued the replay I started yesterday! ;v;
☾ We caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's latest Hermitcraft episode over dinner!
☾ I got to work on and complete another rubber band bracelet, following the tutorial I wanted to use! ^^ It was a pretty easy one too; I like the ones where it's basically just a repeating pattern over and over.


----------



## Alienfish

- Got my dorgi puppy plush today! Super glad I got her even though she took some time to get here 
- Got my woollen coat also! Will go great with my faux fur hat during winter!
- Stocked up on vitamins yesterday, had to go with some "women" stuff this time to but they seem to be doing their job. The ones I had before these basically only made my nails grow so yeah idk if I will go back to those.


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Today I'm happy because...

One of the people I look up to on Smule messaged me complimenting me on a duet I did with them
Thanks to Them comes out in two days! I'm curious to see how the ToH crew handles releasing the "Season 3" specials.
I came up with a really good idea for a song to write and now I can't get it out of my head
My cat is being super adorable and won't leave my side. I'm all for it!
I've been introducing my little brother to Amphibia and we made it through season 3a. He's really enjoying it and seeing his reactions always makes me laugh.
I talked with the person I'm co-writing a fanfiction with and she really liked one of my ideas! I'm excited to write it.


----------



## Bluelady

Today was quite stressful, but I bought some Starbucks and candy afterwards.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Last night was crappy but my favorite person listened to my **** all night and kicked my butt at Mario Party Superstars.


Spoiler: This just wasn’t my night/game.












Spoiler: This just wasn’t my night/game.








⟡ She also bought me something which she says is arriving on the 18th. I don’t know what it is but I’m flattered she wanted to get me anything.



Spoiler: …even if I did buy her this game first, lol.








⟡ I ate some Wendy’s for lunch. I got spicy nuggets and shared with Keagan. He also got some jerky from the gas station. He’s such a spoiled dog.
⟡ A family came into work today with some cute kids. The one kid said he came “all the way from North America” and I thought it was cute. The kids were so well-behaved, too. 
⟡ A package I’m waiting for should be arriving soon but I still have to authorize no signature delivery. The site is down unfortunately, so hopefully I’ll be able to authorize before the delivery day..,
⟡ I’m having a much better day today, thanks to a bunch of different things and a certain person. ♡


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I started my narrative essay for school!! Its coming out really good so far!!


----------



## Mairmalade

- Got paid today and treated myself to lunch, products from a skincare routine I've been eyeing, and Coral Island for the PC

- Finally sent an email to someone that I've been putting off

- Chatted with my aunt for a bit

- Went for a nice walk


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I worked from home again today since it was rainy and cold this morning.
- The weather cleared up by lunchtime and I had a pleasant walk with my husband and my dog.
- My workday was not terribly stressful.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog this evening.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend!


----------



## Merielle

Merielle said:


> ☾ I've finally finished sorting through all my things!!  At least in my room—it's possible we may find another storage box with old toys of mine or something.


Soooo guess what we found today  
☾ Went through some more old things!  I'll be giving away almost all of it, but I did reclaim some spoils from the lot—a couple small picture frames, a nice coloring book I'd barely used, a basic paint set, and a small collection of assorted beads and embroidery floss skeins!!
☾ A button I'd ordered secondhand arrived! ^^ It's of a character I don't have much merch of yet so I'm quite glad to be adding it to my collection.
☾ My grandmother sent us some frosted Halloween sugar cookies as a surprise!  I haven't tried all of the types yet since they're pretty sweet, but they're still really good!
☾ Finished another chapter in the otome route replay I'm on!  This chapter has one of my favorite CGs/scenes too,,, I'm very happy (๑ ;ω; ๑)
☾ Watched SmallishBeans' new Empires SMP episode!
☾ The leaves are starting to change color around here!  It was a dark, rainy morning too—v nice cozy autumn weather, imo
☾ I made a couple more rubber band bracelets!  Might try and squeeze in one or two more before bedtime, but we'll see ahahaha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I got my one game file that was giving me problems to finally work on my deck.

It has to be a new save because I'm using a different program, but I'm just glad it is finally working.  Now everything works.

Also it has been over 30 days and I have only had internal bleeding twice and it was very little. This is a huge improvement. I still get tired due to something else, but I'm not near as tired. It's nice


----------



## hakutaku

Today started out pretty bad but I ended up having a really good Friday in the end!
- Managed to get a decent sleep before leaving for class today
- Got an iced matcha latte from Starbucks!  (it was tasty bc I added vanilla this time lol)
- My class went well I actually rlly enjoyed it
- Got home, did some laundry, had a bath, and got the dishwasher working again! (very happy about this, washing dishes by hand is a pain)
- Now I've got the weekend enjoy


----------



## Autumn247

Went to the dentist and got a temporary crown put in, and they took impressions for the permanent crown to be made at the lab and I'll have another appointment to get that put in, it was a very long appointment (they also did a filling, so the entire appointment was 2 hours) so I'm happy/relieved it's done and I can enjoy the coming weekend now 
I had good appointments with my therapist and my psychiatrist this week 
I started a new medication, I'm happy I'm not having side effects from it


----------



## oak

- My rabbit Theodore is done his strong meds finally and is eating voluntarily again so I'm relieved.
- Me and my friends are planning a party for our other friend Tyler who is moving to Alberta (the next province over). The theme is "Tyler" so basically everyone will come dressed as him and he only wears black so this should be good.


----------



## Midoriya

Welp, it looks like I will be posting at the end of the page again, lmao.

Anyway, this week was fantastic!  I've been getting up early every morning around 6:30 and my first week in my new role at work went really well.  I also got paid today, and had home-made fajitas for dinner.

I also wished on the newest Genshin Impact banners and got both Nilou and Albedo, so I now officially have every Genshin Impact character in the game.  



Spoiler: complete character archive



























Now to veg out all weekend with video games and anime.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply last night.
- I saw an orange and white cat laying under my husband's car when I left for work in the morning.
- I completed a fair amount of side tasks at work. I always feel stressed when they pile up due to higher priority work coming in, so it was a relief to knock out quite a few of those things.
- I had to research something to answer a question at work and now I have a deeper understanding of the process overall. I love learning new things.
- I was able to take a morning break and took a walk around the building. Unfortunately, it was a bit too cold to go outside.
- The weather did warm up in the afternoon and was quite pleasant by the time I left work.
- When I got home this evening, the sun was low and shining through the trees, illuminating huge clouds of tiny bugs in the air. It had a sparkly effect with the sunlight glinting off their wings and they were just fluttering softly so it was really quite beautiful.
- My husband and my dog have been sweet.
- I'm looking forward to relaxing and sleeping in this weekend.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m having a pretty decent night honestly. Not great as a few things out of my control are bothering me, but I’m calming down and accepting things as they are. 

⟡ I bought some of my favorite dinners from the store and picked up some assorted Swedish fish.
⟡ I played Mario Party Superstars online with randoms, and everyone stayed until the end.
⟡ I washed my bedsheets and blanket tonight, so I can sleep in freshness tonight. 
⟡ I have the next two days off, so I am able to run the vacuum in my room tomorrow.
⟡ I was finally able to authorize no signature delivery for that package, so that’s a relief.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got a lot to unpack that I'll have to put in a spoiler oops.



Spoiler: Over the past week




I watched the 2022 Formula 1 Japanese Grand Prix! Admittedly, I was too tired to stay awake for the entire thing. Plus, the race got suspended three laps in and it took a long while to restart. I did get to see a couple of battles somehow after that. Max Verstappen won the championship, but I didn't really care about that to be honest since the championship fight was pretty meh this year. 
I went on a car stroll with my sister and dad! Picture this: The weather was clear, the sun is about to settle over the horizon, the leaves are changing colours, and the temperature was fairly cold, all while listening to a bunch of bossa nova music.  Oh, and I spotted a lot of recognizable cars that I already mentioned here, so that was a great plus!



Spoiler: One of the bossa nova music I listened to



Uhh, yeah, I actually listened to this while driving lol. It put me in a relaxing mood that's for sure.








I played GT Sport and over ten months later since getting the game at the beginning of 2022, I finally finished _all_ of the single-player race events! There were two left that each lasted an hour long and took me quite a while to complete them. Thankfully, I won at the end and didn't have to restart! At the same time, I also created another livery in the game while listening to the in-game soundtrack in the background. A lot of them were from the older games from the series (specifically 5 and 6), so it gave me quite a huge nostalgia. As for the livery itself, it's actually a different variation to the one I made for @/xSuperMario64x, except I rearranged some decals and the car was mostly in yellow. I chose that colour because apparently, Bug told me that he used to have a different Volkswagen New Beetle in yellow (year model from 2000) years ago before the one he currently has (in the colour red with a convertible roof with the year model of 2007). Unfortunately, it broke down due to the oil pump chain tensioner not working properly which meant the engine basically went kaput according to him. I thought it'd be nice that I give a tribute to Bug's yellow Beetle in the form of a livery. Here's a photo in case you want to see it for yourself.



Spoiler: Car go vroom



If you look closely, I even put on a few blue pawprints on it! There are five of them, with one that's partially hidden.  I actually ended up using the Beetle in one of the races that I completed. I should really get a move on posting the rest of my drawings in my art thread...







Speaking of Bug, I had a nice chat with him on discord over the past few days! There were also a few times when we had some funny moments and got some laughs out of it.



Spoiler: My favourite moment and an extra spoiler



I absolutely loved what Bug typed here and it really got me laughing after. Of course, it had something to do with me messing around in Gran Turismo 7 with a cursed Spongebob livery while poking fun at the game's slogan. I sometimes feel like we say stuff that would be great for the out of context quotes thread. 



Yes, I made use of my AC villager that I drew a while back and he's a cute birb, okay lol.


Spoiler: Something a little more serious



I'm fully aware that Bug is taking a hiatus from TBT at the moment. In the midst of funny conversations, there were times when he just needed to vent about stuff and I'd just listen closely to what he had to say. To keep things, short, Bug really appreciates that I'm there to comfort him and even considers me a very close friend of his. Honestly, it hits me in the heart knowing that I've made someone feel better. Keep in mind that my friendship with Bug became stronger simply because I basically went "haha, making silly car livery in a video game for my friend even though they'll never play the said game". My enthusiasm for cars has brought me more than I thought, and I sometimes wonder if my friendship with him would ever reach the levels it is now if it weren't for him telling me about Beetle Adventure Racing.






I made some more progress in my drawing while listening to lots of music!
I went for a small walk, but I don't remember which day I did it lol.
*Feel free to skip this point.* This was on a separate day and it's a car that I already saw (since 2021 actually), but I may have spotted a *Porsche 911 GT3 (996)*! This made me very happy to see it because the 996 generation is my absolute favourite out of all models of the 911 simply because of the headlight designs. There's something that I really like about the way it looks. Even if it's not the 911 GT3 model trim, a 996 is still a 996, so I see this as an absolute win lol.
My stickers from the TBT Fair finally arrived in the mail! Even though it doesn't have the extra goodies, I'm still very happy that I got some physical stuff related to the forums. The Ione and Cave sticker looks very pretty!



Spoiler: stickers!



No, it didn't come with a Hotwheels toy lol. I actually used this yellow Honda S2000 in one of the scavenging hunt rounds for the TBT Fair, so this little guy gets some credit for helping me get these stickers! By the way, I don't know who wrote "Thank you!" from the staff themselves, but I want you to know that your writing is very readable compared to some doctors who write on prescription papers lol.









*October 14, 2022 (I was supposed to type it earlier, but I was too slow. )*

I made significant progress in my drawing today. I got most of the shading done, but I'll have to draw out the backgrounds after. Hopefully, it won't take me much longer to complete since starting it in early September!
I ate Subway and some fries for lunch.
I was randomly recommended some soundtracks from _F1 Manager 22*.*_ I don't play the game (though I watch a couple of youtubers playing it), but there were a couple of soundtracks I heard that felt relaxing. In a game where you manage a Formula 1 team, it's a pleasant surprise to hear some that genuinely sound good (at least in my opinion). Not gonna lie, I kinda want to get the game now even though you don't even get to drive at all.



Spoiler: One of my favourites



Downforce - Ross Fortune
*Starts at 42:15 and ends at 51:36*. I'm aware that it's pretty lengthy.








When I logged back into TBT after not doing so in a few days, @/Midoriya and @/Roxxy checked up on me to see if I was doing fine. I really appreciate their kindful thoughts and words, and it warms my heart that they care about me.  But I'm not done yet. Roxxy did more by making a drawing of Blue from Blue's Clues for me since we were on the same team in TBTWC 2021. I really love this. It's so cute.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Found some new artwork of a few of my comfort characters! ♡
☾ I switched to my Halloween aesthetic now that we're getting into the latter half of the month!  I had a one-row lineup version in mind, but things fell together perfectly just in time for this two-row version I'm using now. ;v;
☾ Watched fWhip's new Empires SMP episode with my parents over dinner!
☾ I made a couple more rubber band bracelets today!  I went for some traditional Halloween colors because I've been fully absorbed into the spooky season mood ahaha.
☾ And I spent the evening playing Pokémon Legends: Arceus!  I retrieved a ton of player satchels (and thankfully avoided leaving one myself, albeit _very_ narrowly ), and also had several mass outbreaks occur!  No shinies, but it was really helpful with my research tasks.


----------



## Psydye

My sister and her bf got me a new computer desk and chair. They're SO much better than the old ones!


----------



## CylieDanny

Im excited for a friend thanksgiving tonight. Hopefully I wont mess up the mashed potatoes :-: Because I am a terrible cook


----------



## KittenNoir

The weekend has started for me 

I went out for iced coffee with my husband this morning 
I finally found a Skull squishmellow in Australia !!!!!


 Its way bigger than I thought it would be!!!!! I love it ( Halloween is my favourite holiday so I am so so excited)

I did some online shopping and got some ps5 accessories to treat myself cause I never do
My friend is picking me up to do some shopping and get some lunch


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I picked up Count of Monte Cristo and started reading it again last night. I stopped reading about 2 months ago due to things getting too busy, and I'm thrilled to finally be able to get back into my book because I was enjoying it.
- I slept really well and got to sleep late this morning.
- The weather was sunny and warm today.
- I saw several cute animals while walking my dog this afternoon.
- I had a really relaxing day and spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.
- My husband offered to take me, my mom, my aunt and uncle out to dinner in 2 weeks. My mom, my aunt, and I have birthdays one day apart, so we always celebrate together. I talked to my mom tonight and she was so touched she nearly cried.
- I get to read some more tonight and then sleep in again tomorrow.


----------



## Merielle

It's been a very busy day and it's very late, but I still wanted to post here before bed!
☾ The Sniffer won the Minecraft mob vote!!  I'm still not a huge fan of the voting format, but my heartbreak over the Moobloom and the Copper Golem has healed just a bit. ;v; Can't wait to see this funny little dino thing in-game and the new decorative plants it'll bring.
☾ Watched another episode of Fairy Tail and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood this morning!  
☾ And I did get to play Pokemon Legends: Arceus for a good while today too! ^^ Caught up on a few requests, recovered more player satchels, made some good research progress and got to explore the Coronet Highlands some more.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person was upset and I felt like I was prying, but she eventually admitted she was upset. Before we parted ways for the night, I was about to walk away but she pulled me back for a hug and told me I cheered her up. I just love holding her and making her feel safe. 
⟡ I really enjoyed playing Mario Party Superstars tonight  with her. It’s turned into a weekly thing for us. I think us playing helped take her mind off everything. 
⟡ The Owl House third season premiered tonight and I really enjoyed watching it.
⟡ These assorted Swedish fish candies I picked up are delicious. I like all of the flavors in here. Typically there’s at least one color I dislike, but it’s not the case here. I love the orange.


Spoiler: fishy


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Today was a great day as my fiancée DM'd a game of DND with me, her sister and two other friends for a one shot because her sister wanted to try out DND before and now it's at the point where she now wants to continue beyond just a one shot!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am getting a xmas gift from my parents early 




For my ps5 when it arrives


----------



## Jhine7

I get married today!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jhine7 said:


> I get married today!


Congrats!!


----------



## magicaldonkey

Jhine7 said:


> I get married today!



congratulations!!


----------



## Chris

I don't remember your username, but to the TBT'er I ran into last night: thanks for the G&T! If we cross paths again the next one is on me.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> I don't remember your username, but to the TBT'er I ran into last night: thanks for the G&T! If we cross paths again the next one is on me.


That sounds amazing ngl. I hope I bump into another tbt:er one day 

No Hoopa Unbound for me today because Niantic sucks but I managed to get the 5km walk goal for the pose done!


----------



## magicaldonkey

i've not stopped watching team hamzita's salsa (this). it's so good!! im in bits 

also today i got a first anniversary cake in the mailbox in acnh ;D rad beans


----------



## Mr_Persona

the event tickets are gone from my profile. There was too much of currency on the profiles. I like it when its short and easy to read.


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Forgot to post because the past few days have been very chaotic but here are some things that made me happy yesterday (10/15) and the day before (10/14)

I got some of my community service hours for NJHS done. I just need 7 hours before the end of the semester!
I got to see one of my favorite people for a few hours
I loved the Owl House season 3 premiere. I can't wait for the next episodes! (episodes? specials? What do I call them?)
I'm rewatching the Harry Potter series with one of my friends. I love the series so much and I didn't realize how much I needed to see my fictional home away from home again.


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather is a lot cooler today, which is nice.

- I ordered groceries and am doing laundry.  Trying some different things out for groceries!

- Have a bit more time to play Pokemon today.

- Excited for the Cowboys and Eagles game tonight.

- My friends and family always make me happy.


----------



## S.J.

I really should post here more often! This is more like a wrap-up of the last... month?!


A bit late to say for sure, but TBT Fair 2022 was my first fair, and was above and beyond all of my expectations. The amount of work that went into the fair was truly admirable!  I didn't end up being satisfied with a lot of my entries, but I'm very appreciative for the Enchanted Bloom, and I'm glad it was for my dragon potion, because that was one I was relatively happy with. Surprisingly, my favourite task may have been writing the Hero's Crossing story! I also really liked The Wishing Well. 
I am so thankful to the beautiful @Aquilla for drawing my mushroom girl. I don't know I deserve so much kindness, but it was such an amazing surprise, and I love it so much! 
After starting a second ACNH island, @themysterybidder Jenny has gifted me so many items, NMTs and bells, and it has helped so much to get my island moving! I was able to pay off my first home loan and most of my bridges and inclines! She's also gifted me so many DIYs!
I got some good feedback on something I was writing for work, and I hope the final version will be finished today.
I managed to have an entire weekend without working, and also didn't stress myself too much that I should work, which was nice!  Hopefully that doesn't put me behind today.
On Saturday I went to the beach with my SO and our dog, then we had lunch afterwards. It was a really nice day (but too cold to swim). There were a lot of differently shaped sponges that you don't usually see on that beach, as well as some sea snails in the shallows. We also found this scallop! At first I thought it was just a shell, but after touching it, the valves snapped shut! I was so happy to see it was alive, so me and Zoe (my dog) did end up going into the water to find a safe place to return it. Bivalves are amazing.


Spoiler












On Sunday I went to a family birthday, which happened to be near a different beach, so we walked down and found some tiny crabs under rocks! It also meant getting to see the fam. 
I played some Pokémon Snap on Switch, which I haven't really played in a while. It was cute to play again.


Forgot to add, I've been following this livestream of peregrine falcons, which I highly recommend! I should've shared it earlier, because I think the livestream only stores the last twelve hours. Their nest is situated on a high-rise building in Melbourne. I started watching them about 2.5 weeks ago when there were two eggs and two hatched chicks, and now all four chicks are hatched and are moving around by themselves (and also making quite a mess). Peregrine falcons are cosmopolitan birds, and come to Australia to breed!


----------



## magicaldonkey

harp seals.

that's it. that's the post.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i've been going through a really hard time lately and was just thinking about how grateful i am for all my friends and family's support. i feel blessed having them in my life


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Today I'm really happy because I told my favorite person my feelings for them and they feel the same! I was so worried it was going to go really horribly, thank god it didn't.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

S.J. said:


> I really should post here more often! This is more like a wrap-up of the last... month?!
> 
> 
> A bit late to say for sure, but TBT Fair 2022 was my first fair, and was above and beyond all of my expectations. The amount of work that went into the fair was truly admirable!  I didn't end up being satisfied with a lot of my entries, but I'm very appreciative for the Enchanted Bloom, and I'm glad it was for my dragon potion, because that was one I was relatively happy with. Surprisingly, my favourite task may have been writing the Hero's Crossing story! I also really liked The Wishing Well.
> I am so thankful to the beautiful @Aquilla for drawing my mushroom girl. I don't know I deserve so much kindness, but it was such an amazing surprise, and I love it so much!
> After starting a second ACNH island, @themysterybidder Jenny has gifted me so many items, NMTs and bells, and it has helped so much to get my island moving! I was able to pay off my first home loan and most of my bridges and inclines! She's also gifted me so many DIYs!
> I got some good feedback on something I was writing for work, and I hope the final version will be finished today.
> I managed to have an entire weekend without working, and also didn't stress myself too much that I should work, which was nice!  Hopefully that doesn't put me behind today.
> On Saturday I went to the beach with my SO and our dog, then we had lunch afterwards. It was a really nice day (but too cold to swim). There were a lot of differently shaped sponges that you don't usually see on that beach, as well as some sea snails in the shallows. We also found this scallop! At first I thought it was just a shell, but after touching it, the valves snapped shut! I was so happy to see it was alive, so me and Zoe (my dog) did end up going into the water to find a safe place to return it. Bivalves are amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday I went to a family birthday, which happened to be near a different beach, so we walked down and found some tiny crabs under rocks! It also meant getting to see the fam.
> I played some Pokémon Snap on Switch, which I haven't really played in a while. It was cute to play again.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, I've been following this livestream of peregrine falcons, which I highly recommend! I should've shared it earlier, because I think the livestream can only be re-winded twelve hours. Their nest is situated on a high-rise building in Melbourne. I started watching them about 2.5 weeks ago when there were two eggs and two hatched chicks, and now all four chicks are hatched and are moving around by themselves (and also making quite a mess). Peregrine falcons are cosmopolitan birds, and come to Australia to breed!


I watched a part of the stream and one of the baby chicks made some noise. 

----------------------------------

Just dropping by before I get busy again for the week.


I played a bit of Gran Turismo 7 to do time trials.
I had a very tasty dinner with my mother and sister!  We ate baked chicken thighs and rice mixed with mushrooms in it. If you're looking for a tasty recipe to try someday, here's *this video* that we followed to make it. Really delicious stuff!
Had a small chat with *@xSuperMario64x*. He was feeling a little down which I won't get into detail about, but I'm glad that I provided some comfort to him today as well as over the past few days. On a lighter note, I appreciate that we pretty much get to vibe whenever we chat with each other such as sending music recommendations, talking about Spongebob, foxes, art stuff, memes, and the silly photos I take in Gran Turismo 7. 
Now here's the best part of today: I _finally_ finished my drawing that I started way back in early September! Stuff kept me busy, along with taking sooo much time for some reason to complete it lol.



Spoiler: the drawing and reference I used



If any of you participated in the celebrating diversity event a few months back, you may recognize these faces. That's right, from left to right, it features Sterling (*@xSuperMario64x* or also known as Bug), Kylie & Kodie (*@Roxxy*), Pag-asa (Shellzilla_515 which is me lol), and Tazan (*@Midoriya* or also known as Riley)! The three of them are really great friends of mine on TBT and I thought that I should make a drawing where all four of our villagers are present in one drawing. I actually showed this to Bug earlier after finishing and he absolutely loved it which I appreciate a lot.  Think about it. A Silver Fox that makes silly kazoo covers, a purple kangaroo who is a loving mother to her son, a Philippine Eagle that is a huge car enthusiast and loves representing Blue's Clues, and a Tasmanian Devil that worked so hard to achieve things in life vibing in the same picture are just wholesome. I so want to use this drawing in my picture if all three of my friends are fine with it. 





Spoiler: the reference I used



It's actually a screenshot from Turning Red and it looked absolutely perfect that I used this.


----------



## LadyDestani

@Jhine7 Congrats! I hope you had a beautiful and memorable day!

@Shellzilla_515 Your drawing looks amazing! It's so cool the way you represented your friends' characters.

Today I'm happy because:
- I slept very deeply and got to sleep late this morning.
- The weather was nice this afternoon when we took my dog on a walk.
- The Minnesota Vikings managed to get another win today! 
- We did a little more cleaning down in the basement and threw out a full garbage bag of junk.
- I got to talk about my animal encounters thanks to the new thread started by BrokenSanity.


----------



## Merielle

@Jhine7 Congratulations!!! I wish the both of you the best of happiness! 

☾ I got to watch Dollightful's new Halloween doll video for this year!  Ember's completed demonic family is weirdly cute ahaha
☾ Watched the latest episodes of One Piece and Spy x Family and they were both really good! ^^
☾ Played some more Legends: Arceus today and got Braviary!  I've made it this far without ever blacking out, so I'm really hoping that won't be broken by one of those Braviary-related accidents I keep hearing about.   I was also able to return a fair few player satchels, complete another request, and make progress on my research tasks!


----------



## Jhine7

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Congrats!!





magicaldonkey said:


> congratulations!!





LadyDestani said:


> @Jhine7 Congrats! I hope you had a beautiful and memorable day!
> 
> @Shellzilla_515 Your drawing looks amazing! It's so cool the way you represented your friends' characters.
> 
> Today I'm happy because:
> - I slept very deeply and got to sleep late this morning.
> - The weather was nice this afternoon when we took my dog on a walk.
> - The Minnesota Vikings managed to get another win today!
> - We did a little more cleaning down in the basement and threw out a full garbage bag of junk.
> - I got to talk about my animal encounters thanks to the new thread started by BrokenSanity.





Merielle said:


> @Jhine7 Congratulations!!! I wish the both of you the best of happiness!
> 
> ☾ I got to watch Dollightful's new Halloween doll video for this year!  Ember's completed demonic family is weirdly cute ahaha
> ☾ Watched the latest episodes of One Piece and Spy x Family and they were both really good! ^^
> ☾ Played some more Legends: Arceus today and got Braviary!  I've made it this far without ever blacking out, so I'm really hoping that won't be broken by one of those Braviary-related accidents I keep hearing about.   I was also able to return a fair few player satchels, complete another request, and make progress on my research tasks!


Thank you so much everyone! It was a beautiful day with so many friends and family! A day we’ll never forget! Next stop: Costa Rica for honeymoon next month!


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is an old school coffee percolator.My brother and I were remembering how our grandmother always made coffee using one of these and how it always tasted great and filled up her house with that fantastic perked coffee aroma.I made the first pot this morning and it was just as good as I remember.


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Today honestly sucked, but there are a few good (small, but still good) things that happened.


The weather is a lot cooler. Thank god. I hate the heat (which is ironic since I live in southern U.S.)
I convinced two of my close friends to Amphibia reference with me tomorrow. (We're literally just wearing colors of the calamity gem that goes with our personalities, but it made me happy) 
My cat is adorable!
This thread is helping me see the positive in my life, even though it sucks. I'm glad it exists.


----------



## Midoriya

Work has been going well and I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Honestly, I'm just super happy about playing ACNH again. With having such a long break, it's nice playing it from the start without being drip fed. 

Even though it's been cold today, I love hearing the wind outside. It has been soo windy. It's gonna be neat later if it continues to be windy when more leaves dry out and actually fall.

I had flyers I had to put out today. Not many but I'm glad some places allowed me to hang them up. Most places anymore don't allow hanging up flyers talking about community events or fundraisers. I understand _why_, but if it isn't hurting anyone, why not?


----------



## Oblivia

I was finally able to get my flu shot today. Better late than never!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got a few songs for my MP3 player today! ^^ The new Spy x Family opening and ending themes, as well as the Fairy Tail OP/ED I just got to this past weekend.
☾ Watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode with my parents over dinner this evening!
☾ Also played more Pokémon Legends: Arceus!  I'm really enjoying this part of the story and pretty much solely focused on progression this time, although I made sure to pick up player satchels along the way too.  I'm very excited for next time I get to play aaaa


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really deeply last night.
- I had an easy day at work and was able to log off on time, which is rare for a Monday.
- My dog was being really cute and playful today. Right now, he's sleeping peacefully in his bed beside me.
- My husband is very sweet and I love him so much!


----------



## magicaldonkey

my brain became really hyper at borderline 2AM  because of a gif i made- idk what time i fell asleep heh
no regrets. i'm happy about the gif (it's just someone breaking into a smile)

also that it's sunny!! and my sister is returning from london today to take me somewhere ;w;


----------



## KittenNoir

@Jhine7 Congratulations  

I am planning my xmas day and what I am making for dinner its so much fun planning what to make and writing down the ingredients I need


----------



## Gene.

-I got my midterm grades back, and the lowest grade I'm making is a 91!! (I've always struggled academically, so I'm very proud of myself)
-I'm getting back into Overwatch with the second one coming out, and it's really nice to have a game that my partner will play with me.
-Also just my mental health has been SO much better recently and I cannot be happier about it :")
-HALLOWEEN is soon, and I've been watching spooky movies and ghost shows with all of my friends this week!
-New Taylor Swift album comes out Friday and I'm BEYOND excited


----------



## hakutaku

Slept for 13 hours last night  I'm glad I got a good rest, I was really ill and tired I suppose
The weather these past two days has been so nice, obviously preparing  for the rest of the week where its forecast to rain constantly 
Had banoffee protein yoghurt with my oats alongside a banana, dark chocolate, berries, peanut butter, and nutella, it was delish


----------



## Midoriya

The sun is shining brilliantly outside today!  Today is going to be a great day.  My top techniques in martial arts are flowing better now from doing more repetitions of them.  I'm also learning new stuff at work as well.


----------



## Soigne

A deer showed up in my backyard this afternoon and she let me pet her


----------



## Merielle

☾ I started trying out some schedule changes today—I've been wanting to start going to bed and getting up earlier, and it's gone pretty well so far! ^^ Even if it's the same amount of time in the end, I just feel more productive being done with work earlier, and I really like the look and feel of early morning hours.  I'm hoping this'll help reduce some of my stress and anxiety issues a little more too.
☾ Got a new desktop wallpaper for my rotation!
☾ I played more Pokémon Legends: Arceus today, and I think I've gotten right up to the final boss battle!  I didn't feel like I quite had time to go through with it without feeling rushed, so I've held off for now.  This is definitely my favorite mainline-ish Pokémon game though, so I don't mind stretching things out a little.  Not that I'll be truly finished with it anytime soon, what with the postgame and Pokédex completion to work on, but still.
☾ Caught up with GeminiTay's latest Empires SMP episode this evening!
☾ I've started work on another embroidery floss bracelet for myself!  I was thinking about doing another rubber band bracelet, but I got an idea and couldn't resist ahaha.
☾ Also found a lot of really nice artwork of one of my faves


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty deeply again last night. It feels so good to not have my back pain keeping me up all night anymore.
- I had another easy day of work. I got my main tasks done and was able to complete some other work on the side as well.
- I've been enjoying using the folding screen my husband got me. It really helps to have that small barrier when I'm working from home.
- The weather was a bit chillier than I would like today but it was sunny and the fall leaves are looking gorgeous.
- My sister-in-law sent me a picture of my niece and said she loves the birthday presents I sent her. The last time they came to town for a visit, my nephew told me that his little sister steals all of his Grogu stuff. So I bought her a Grogu sweatshirt and Grogu plush of her own. She looked so cute and happy with them.


----------



## Midoriya

Work went well and @Foreverfox and I are super excited for game one of the NBA 22-23 regular season between the Dallas Mavericks and Phoenix Suns in Phoenix!  It's on!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Work went well and @Foreverfox and I are super excited for game one of the NBA 22-23 regular season between the Dallas Mavericks and Phoenix Suns in Phoenix!  It's on!!


YYAASSSS!! Goooo MAVS!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to finish the embroidery floss bracelet I started yesterday!  I think the colors wound up pretty similar to another one I made previously, but I like them so it's fine ahahaha
☾ I was taking pictures of my torbie kitty while she was hanging out with me today, and she must've gotten annoyed with it, because she just gently put her paw on my hand holding the phone like, "Okay, that's enough"  So, naturally, I took one last photo.


Spoiler: "you can stop now"









☾ We watched GoodTimesWithScar's latest Hermitcraft episode this evening!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I completed all of my work today plus a few extra side tasks.
- I scheduled some time off for the week of my birthday.
- I got to leave work early and had a good session with my massage therapist this afternoon.
- We bought a steampunk clock for our bathroom. It arrived yesterday, but we didn't check it out until today. It looks amazing in person! I can't wait for the remodel to be done so we can hang it up.
- I bought birthday presents for my twin nephews. I was having trouble deciding on gifts this time, but I think I came up with some good ideas in the end. They should arrive this weekend, so I'll have time to get them wrapped and shipped out on time.
- Only 2 days left before the weekend!



Spoiler: Steampunk Clock


----------



## milktae

- i went out with some of my friends to eat hawaiian bbq before we had marching band rehearsal
- got a happy meal LOL i love getting them to see what their new toy is and rn it’s a Halloween bucket
- recently I’ve gotten closer with some of my new friends ive made so far and i love spending time w them :’)

also saw a bunch of cats so that was fun lolol


----------



## hakutaku

- Managed to sleep for 7 hours last night!
- Had uni in the morning, I went just to keep my attendance percentage high lol (I can keep up pretty easily just by listening to the lectures uploaded online)
- Managed to catch the earlier train home, so I had a hot bath and then an afternoon nap 
- I started up my annual re-watch of Over the Garden Wall yesterday, so I watched episode 2 today!
- Friday tomorrow! I like Fridays, I have a 2pm class that's pretty fun


----------



## Midoriya

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- The weather outside is nice.

- Work is going well.

- I just received my seventh gym badge in my Pokemon X Nuzlocke, which means this is the furthest I've made it in any Pokemon X/Y challenge.  I also added a strong Beartic to my team.  

- Pippi likes the corner of my room for some reason these days.  



Spoiler: Pippi











- The Dallas STARS are 3-0 to start the 22-23 NHL season, and they play the Toronto Maple Leafs tonight.  I'm looking forward to a great game between the two.  I'm wearing my long sleeve Dallas Stars Hockey shirt in hopes that they'll win again.


----------



## oak

I've been baking cupcakes for my friends party tomorrow and prepping other snacks like sausage rolls, lil appetizer meatballs and pudding. I also got black balloons and streamers since the party has a black theme.


----------



## jadetine

Someone pinged me overnight on Instagram saying they love my art and want to commission my work for their OC. Thanks to everyone who has credited me on ToyHouse!
This is my first DM from offsite from a total stranger.  My self esteem is through the roof!


----------



## milktae

nothing much happened today buy im really happy that my practice got cancelled so i got my break day


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Haven't posted in this thread in a while, but I have something pretty exciting to share. I was outside taking the recycling stuff out, and a cat walked up to me. It was really friendly and I got to pet it. When I was heading inside it followed me, and my parents let the cat inside. It's probably the neighbor's cat (as seen with the clean fur and friendly demeanour), and we'll probably take care of it for just a bit, but I'm just really happy to have a cat in our house again. Since my two cats became outdoor cats and never came back, it saddened me - But having a cat here reminds me of the joys I had with Caramel and Wookie. Even if we don't end up keeping it forever, I'm already happy to have this cat around.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I made another rubber band bracelet today!  I'd been itching to do something with my rainbow jelly bands and I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.
☾ Had a really nice dinner and watched SmallishBeans' latest episode of Empires!
☾ I finished the main story of Pokémon Legends: Arceus!!!  Origin Forme Palkia did tragically ruin my no-blackouts streak after 79 hours though lol rip.  I've started on the postgame story a little bit too! ^^
☾ I got another new desktop wallpaper!  And yes, it's the PL:A end-credits art ahahaha


----------



## Neb

I haven't done this in a while, so I'll sum up the best part of the past several days.

- I finally have control over my classwork! Using a planner has helped wonders. With the hard part out of the way I can finally enjoy learning the class material!
- I picked up some iced coffee and a few things from the grocery store.
- I agreed to hang out with my college friend once I'm back home!
- I got a volunteer job at a popular anime convention! This will be both my first time working for a convention and attending one! I'll be a part of peace bonding staff. I can't wait to see all of the cool cosplays at the event!


----------



## LadyDestani

Neb said:


> - I got a volunteer job at a popular anime convention! This will be both my first time working for a convention and attending one! I'll be a part of peace bonding staff. I can't wait to see all of the cool cosplays at the event!


That's awesome! Have fun at your first convention! The cosplays were always my favorite part.

Today I'm happy because:

- I'm still sleeping pretty well.
- My work day wasn't as easy as the early part of the week, but it still wasn't too bad.
- I went into the office and got to take walks in the morning and afternoon.
- We're making progress with the contractor for the bathroom remodel. I signed the contract today and he said we should be able to start in the next few weeks.
- Tomorrow is Friday!
- I was finally able to wear the shark sweatshirt my husband bought me a while ago. It was so comfy and warm! I love it!
- Today is International Sloth Day! I got a random text from my husband while I was working with an adorable sloth gif. 



Spoiler: Happy International Sloth Day!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw my favorite person today. What made my day the most was that she actually bought me something before I gave her Mario Party Superstars, but she wasn’t planning on telling me so it’d be a surprise. She ended up telling me anyway after I gave her the game. The fact that she wanted to get me anything is amazing, but it means a lot to me she did it first. 
She left the bag outside of my dad’s passenger car door which by the way I thought was very sweet, but I love everything she got me. This is honestly the most thoughtful thing someone has done for me and I can see how much thought was put into this. Now I have a Croconaw to hold for stress in addition to the name tag she gave me a few months back.



Spoiler: I almost cried, almost…











Spoiler: this was a cheesy gesture okay but I loved it.








⟡ I told her something from my past, as well, and something my dad doesn’t even know. I love feeling comfortable enough to open up like this and for her to be this understanding makes it so easy. It’s nice not having to keep things from her. I literally have nothing bottled up inside of me with her.
⟡ I attended the Los Angeles Kings game tonight at Pittsburgh, and although I’m not happy with the score, I’m happy I got to see my team. I received two pucks from this game. Quinton Byfield noticed I had his jersey, and tossed me a puck. I may have screamed his name and pointed at the back of my jersey, lol. The other puck was from the team staff on the bench. 
Also, Byfield literally acknowledged me and we touched hands to the glass. I very likely could’ve gotten a picture with him if my phone wasn’t in my pocket at the time. I wish I got that picture, dammit. 


Spoiler: the second best gift I got tonight











Spoiler: we lost and it was great to be here…











Spoiler: …but we don’t talk about the score.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Decided to write down somethings I accomplished this week!

❁ Finally took my laptop to a repair shop! It needed the disk to be replaced, it turns out. It was completely unusable before (could barely open any files) and I was considering buying a new one so I'm glad that I can use this one longer for about $250
❁ Sent in my absentee ballot after figuring it all out
❁ Got my 4th COVID vaccine, 5 months to the date as my 3rd one!


----------



## magicaldonkey

- new arctic monkeys album released today!! going to have a listen at some stage. i adore the songs that released before the album dropped so i've got positive and groovy thoughts
- had some leftover pizza for breakfast
- booked my flu and covid booster stuff for this week !


----------



## BrokenSanity

Let's see if I can remember everything that I wanted to discuss over the past 3 days
- I am continuing to push forward in school and I'm really proud I'm still at a stable/ahead level
- I'm almost finished with my craft projects boxes
- I got a strawberry cream frappuccino with a milk base concentrate instead of a caffeine base concentrate from Starbucks (R.I.P they barely have any decaffeinated beverages to choose from) I drank it at the fountain at the park
- I took a relaxing walk
- I had two different pizza brands over the past 3 days and I had these really yummy cheesey bread ball things
- The rest of my amiibo cards came in the mail, my newest cards are: Mint, Rodney, Frita, Renee, Tex and Patty
- I made a drawing I worked over two hours on and I'm really proud of how close it was to how I wanted to get it like in my vision, it's my most detailed drawing yet
- I played Minecraft with my favorite sibling
- My comfort characters always make me happy 
- Feeling pretty mentally good these past three days
- I saved the thing that made me the happiest and put me in high spirits for last, my very close wonderful friend of mine(off-site) recently celebrated her 18th birthday and I feel so proud of her, this is such a big milestone for her, I made her a drawing and poured my heart into writing her an email how much I really appreciate her as a dear friend and how much she means to me, I can't find words to say how much I platonically love her. I feel so grateful to have met her and cherish this moment with her 
Am I forgetting something to mention in this post?


----------



## Plume

I finally started a new painting last night! I know it's stupid, but my happiness tends to be directly correlated with painting progress
tonight I'm eating pizza with my husband! We'll get caught up on a lot of TV shows. There are so many good shows airing in the Fall that I can barely keep up!
I'm getting pretty close to being caught up with Bleach & I'm really getting into it! Last night I finished the backstory part for the Visored and ahhh Urahara was so cool, and plus now I'm at a part where the ending is a song by Sambomaster??? so good
I have two packages being delivered today!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Got my controls to work in a program when they randomly stopped working or they appeared to remapped themselves somehow but the menus were showing the correct maps. It was a glitch and I needed to disable all mapped button plans to get the program reprompt as if mapping was brand new to accept correct inputs again. It was scary because it worked fine for a couple of weeks and I thought I wouldn't be able to play on my island again. But we are all good yay


----------



## hakutaku

- Had a pretty decent day apart from getting caught in the rain on the way home lol
- Got some sleep again before uni! I managed around 7 hours
- Grabbed a chai tea latte on the way to class this afternoon  
- Class went well, my Friday class is definitely my fav of the bunch, probably because it's mostly just messing around with internet databases 
- Got confirmation back about my trip to Germany next year, and it's the weekend!


----------



## Midoriya

- I beat a Pokemon X Nuzlocke for the first time!  I genuinely thought I was going to lose leading up to the champion, but I managed to win.  

- It's nice and sunny outside today.  

- I didn't get paid today, but I believe I get paid every other week now, so I should receive an even fatter paycheck next Friday.  

- It's almost the weekend, which means it'll be time for another new MHA episode, as well as TBT Smash friendlies!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My parents bought Pumpkins so me and my brother can paint or carve them later before Halloween!!


----------



## Mairmalade

- My skincare order and Celeste Chick Plush from @Laudine arrived safely

- Ordered Mediterranean delivery for tonight

- Have the next couple of days off

- Starting a new playthrough of Stardew Valley


----------



## tadpolecowboy

I'm really happy with my job! I've been working there almost 2 months now, and everyone's really nice and I like what I do. I've also just been made full time, which my old job did their best to keep me from technically being, so I just ordered some things to celebrate! c:


----------



## Soigne

Just got a call for a job interview next week!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I made some really good progress in Pokémon Legends: Arceus' postgame storyline, and have been keeping up with some of the sidequests a little bit as well!  I've been recovering any satchels I find along the way too.
☾ Finally got back to the otome route replay I'm on and finished another chapter! ^^
☾ Also got to watch LDShadowLady's latest episode of Empires this evening over dinner!  I love the frog villager district aaaa


----------



## KittenNoir

I had a good day at work today and time went fast 
It’s raining which I love 
I’m picking up some Japanese noodles for take away 
Keen for a night of watching my shows with my husband in the rain as I eat noodles


----------



## Jhine7

3 weeks until our Costa Rican honeymoon!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in!  I feel soooooo much better.

- The sun is shining outside again today!  But it's not as hot as it was during the summer.  

- I started up my new save file of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon after all.  I chose Riolu as my starter and named him Riley, and then decided to let my partner irl choose who my partner should be in the game.  She ended up choosing Fennekin, and I named Fennekin after her.  

- I'm super excited for the new MHA episode today.  It should be really good.

- Also super excited for TBT Smash friendlies (as long as my connection works, which it should)!

- The Dallas Stars and Dallas Mavericks both have games today.  Here's hoping at least one of them wins, if not both!


----------



## smug villager

I have two Halloween parties to go to today.


----------



## tadpolecowboy

I have the night off, so I get to watch my friend play Silent Hill 4 tonight! Both of us love SH but know nothing about this one in particular. My Halloween costume is also coming together! I'm going to be Tiffany from Bride of Chucky. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

I skipped posting last night because I was on a date night with my husband, so here are the things that I've been happy about over the last two days.

- The weather has been really nice, sunny, and comfortable.
- The leaves have been changing color and falling, making everything look so beautiful.
- I got through most of the work I wanted to finish on Friday.
- I went out to dinner and a movie with my husband on Friday evening. Nothing fancy, just fast food and Black Adam, but it was nice to spend some time together out of the house.
- I got some more reading done last night.
- I slept really well and got to sleep in this morning.
- I spent a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled up with me on the couch.
- I get to sleep in again tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - The Dallas Stars and Dallas Mavericks both have games today.  Here's hoping at least one of them wins, if not both!



@Foreverfox 

They both won!  The Dallas Stars iced the Montreal Canadiens 5-2 and the Dallas Mavericks absolutely SHREDDED the Memphis Grizzlies 137-96.  Wooooooooo!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found a _ton _of super good fanart of one of my comfort characters eeeeee ;v;
☾ Watched an episode each of Fairy Tail and Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood with my parents this morning!  
☾ My copy of Pokémon: Shining Pearl arrived! I'm not planning on truly playing it for a while, and wasn't even planning to get it until I was about ready to play... but decided to get it earlier than planned because I wanted to be able to get Darkrai in Legends: Arceus.  I'm also excited because with Sinnoh I've always been torn between Chimchar and Turtwig, but now between this and my Platinum copy, I'll get to play through with both.
☾ Speaking of, I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus a lot today, and made more really good progress on the postgame!  I defeated Volo and Giratina, finished the massive mass outbreaks questline, and had fun getting to work on completing a few things.  
☾ I made another rubber band bracelet today too!  The pattern was easier than it looked and the colors turned out really well.
☾ My family and I also watched GeminiTay's latest Hermitcraft episode this evening, which was a lot of fun and also had a _very_ intriguing ending.  Can't wait to see where they're going with this one.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> @Foreverfox
> 
> They both won!  The Dallas Stars iced the Montreal Canadiens 5-2 and the Dallas Mavericks absolutely SHREDDED the Memphis Grizzlies 137-96.  Wooooooooo!!!


YYEEESSS!!! Also, that’s the perfect song for that sentiment!!


----------



## Autumn247

I played Bingo the other day and won a prize  
Yesterday I went to my friends house and spent some time playing a couple rounds of the Digimon TCG and watching the anime.  He let me borrow a couple of his anime DVDs, a season of Digimon, and the box set of Ragnarok: The Animation   
One of my cats slept on my lap while I slept last night, I didn't even mean to fall asleep as early as I did, it was just so cozy with her laying on me purring 
I get my permanent crown put in at the dentist on this coming Friday
Been playing more ACNH lately after being kind of in a slump with it for the past 4 or 5 months 
Also been getting further in the Digimon Survive videogame and am enjoying it


----------



## magicaldonkey

hamza and jovita's quickstep was so cool!! joint top of the leaderboard too - seeing them dance makes me mega happ-
naturally, i'll watch it a few several times


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to the Harry Potter studio tomorrow (London)


----------



## KittenNoir

I went out for dinner and saw a movie with my husband  

I am so keen to wake up tomorrow and see the halloween update!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Its satisfying looking at a big wishlist for a game but not for irl stuff


----------



## Bloodflowers

I'm going to be an aunt!


----------



## magicaldonkey

_


_

also its raining!! and theres thunder and lightning woo (outside house irl)


----------



## hakutaku

Sophie23 said:


> I’m going to the Harry Potter studio tomorrow (London)


I've been on that studio tour myself before, and I remember really enjoying it, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## CylieDanny

I graduated Photoshop with an A! and offically halfway to getting my certificate!! 

(Now I can finally get back to that drawing)


----------



## Mr_Persona

Autumn247 said:


> I played Bingo the other day and won a prize
> Yesterday I went to my friends house and spent some time playing a couple rounds of the Digimon TCG and watching the anime.  He let me borrow a couple of his anime DVDs, a season of Digimon, and the box set of Ragnarok: The Animation
> One of my cats slept on my lap while I slept last night, I didn't even mean to fall asleep as early as I did, it was just so cozy with her laying on me purring
> I get my permanent crown put in at the dentist on this coming Friday
> Been playing more ACNH lately after being kind of in a slump with it for the past 4 or 5 months
> Also been getting further in the Digimon Survive videogame and am enjoying it


i like bingo. I dont care what others say that its only for old people, i still play it either way.


----------



## themysterybidder

I forgot to post this the other day, but it still makes me happy to look at. @CylieDanny knows I'm going through a tough time and knows how much ACNH holds precious memories for me, so I got a lovely surprise to receive this via DM. It genuinely did and still does make me smile. He left 3 spaces beside their island rep, one for King Buck, one for me (Buck's Queen) and another villager. I said that would be Prince Kidd's place! Thank you again @CylieDanny for such a thoughtful setting!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got a good night's sleep and got to sleep late this morning.
- The weather has been absolutely perfect lately.
- I saw a couple of squirrels, cats, and dogs today.
- My dog was very good for most of the day.
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- The Baltimore Ravens won their game today. A happy hubby makes me happy! 
- The Minnesota Vikings were on a bye week, but maintained a two-game lead in the division. 
- I had a delicious chocolate chip waffle cone this evening for dessert.
- The TBT Halloween Event starts soon!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Despite some technical difficulties, we still got to watch the latest episodes of One Piece and Spy x Family this morning!  
☾ The Code: Realize acrylic stand set I pre-ordered in February finally arrived today!!  The ETA was August LOL I was starting to worry ;v;  I was concerned that I'd have trouble finding space for it, but it actually fit into my display area perfectly!  I was able to get the gist of the message card from Lupin with the help of a translation app too, and it was really sweet aaaa
☾ I played Pokémon Legends: Arceus a lot today!  I was mainly focused on collecting wisps, Old Verses, and Unown forms that I was still missing, but I also caught Shaymin and made some good research progress too!
☾ I finished a couple more rubber band bracelets!  I had a bit of trouble with both but it worked out in the end.
☾ LDShadowLady already put out another episode of Empires, and we got to watch it this evening!  I... don't know what's going on anymore but I'm hyped ahahaha.  Hoping we'll have time for Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode tomorrow too, I've got a feeling it's going to answer some questions.
☾ I don't think I'll be able to stay awake for the start, but I'm super excited for the Halloween event!!  Can't wait to see what team I'll be on!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am in bed with a cup or tea eating my favourite cookies while I watch my favourite show


----------



## magicaldonkey

dr who spoiler



Spoiler: spoiler



DAVID TENNANT IS RETURNING AS THE 14TH DOCTOR AAA


----------



## Sophie23

I went to the Harry Potter studio today and it really got me in the mood for making a Harry Potter themed island on Acnh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm still sick (obviously) so that sucks, but I did order groceries for delivery so I don't have to go to the store so that'll be good. I should also be getting the AV and power cords for my Genesis today, can't wait to test that out!

also yesterday it was kind of a hectic ride for me bc I'm sick and I drove for about 3 hours to get it, but I got myself a tv+vcr combo that fits perfectly on my desk so now I can draw on my computer while watching movies 
(yeah I don't like to watch shows/movies on my laptop or phone, I'm kinda weird lmao)


----------



## hakutaku

- Got 5 hours sleep before uni 
- The oat milk latte I got was really rich and creamy 
- Refreshed myself after getting home by changing my bedsheets and washing my hair 
- Made oats with banana, peanut butter, and chocolate protein pudding 
- I have tomorrow off!


----------



## magicaldonkey

i have been catjamming to the tenth doctor's theme (album version) via spotify. very groovy. hits the soul

also having chicken wraps for dinner!! massive poggers baybeeee

also got some new mayo!! i thought i liked all mayo equally but alas that was not the case


----------



## LuchaSloth

Sober for one week. (Quitting my job helped a lot).

I don't think it is my intention to remain entirely sober for a prolonged period of time. But, this is definitely part of my current process. - I have been dealing with too much grief and misplaced feelings of anger/resentment for a while now...so being able to step back and take a better look at everything is where I currently am. - I can't explain how helpful it is to simply be able to exist without any sort of expectations. (To be able to sleep properly, and drink enough water...to go for walks, and actually utilize my time how I want). - I have been thinking about alcohol on and off. (I think day 5 was the worst of it). But, things are going well for now. (Again...I think my intention is just to figure out what I need, more so than cutting out alcohol entirely).


----------



## oak

Me and my friends had a going away party for our one friend Tyler & it went really well. About 5 people cancelled last minute so I was worried it wouldn't feel upbeat & special but luckily the people that did show up really kept the energy going. Also we told people to show up dressed as Tyler and he had no idea so it was pretty hilarious. In 2017 Tyler decided to perm his mohawk lmao, so my other friend Ying got a curly wig & a bald cap and combined them to make the ultimate Tyler hair-do. I'm bad at explaining things but we all laughed pretty hard. Good thing Tyler laughed it off.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I ordered a new hat in the mail and it should be arriving soon. I’ve grown attached to adjustable hats over the fitted, but both are fine with me. The bill just needs to be curved. My head _doesn’t_ work with flats. 
⟡ I had the chance to dye my hair again and it’s a very vibrant blue rather than a faded blue. 
⟡ I’m super hyped for this year’s Halloween event and I’m looking forward to participating.
⟡ I’ve been sleeping with my little Croconaw that my favorite person bought for me. We also played Mario Party Superstars a few nights ago and we had so much fun.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got started in the Halloween event!  I'm having a lot of fun so far and I love the new collectibles too!!  I'm hoping I'll be able to get one of each of the new potions.  I love the potion collectibles in general _and_ they remind me of the Black and White Feathers, which are a total dream of mine. 
☾ We watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode today and man oh man I cannot wait for the next one
☾ Both of the Pokemon TCG cards (or rather, the two variants of the same card?) I ordered arrived safely today!!!  I'm not planning to play or collect extensively or anything, but I just wanted to have these. ;v;


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a calm day at work and got my most important tasks done.
- I was able to log off on time this evening.
- My husband took my nephews' birthday presents to the post office. They should arrive the day before their birthday.
- I watched the season finale of House of the Dragon.
- The Halloween Event has started and I love everything about it! The lore, the events, the backdrops, the COLLECTIBLES!!! I adore Halloween! I'm a happy Dead Tree Wraith!


----------



## magicaldonkey

halloween event's started!! really excited and hyped - i started the tasks yesterday which are mega cool ! i'm really wanting both the angel wings + raven potions. im now on a hunt for a potion line-up

i think i've begun a doctor who phase aswell - started watching 'the runaway bride' last night. its prep for november 2023 ish for the 60th anniversary specials


----------



## Sophie23

I watched Hocus Pocus 2 last night and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Midoriya

- Despite yesterday not being a good day for me and it was raining outside, I got my flu shot!  : D

- Today the sun is shining outside once again with some clouds.

- Today is my dad's birthday!  I may take him out to a restaurant later.  : P

- I'm loving my new aesthetic for the forums.  I WAS going to be a Forest Guardian, but uh...



Spoiler: Micheal converted me












- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the New Orleans Pelicans tonight at 6:30 p.m. CST.  It will be on TNT.  They're missing their star players due to injury, so it should be a big feast!


----------



## LuchaSloth

It's one of those foggy days, with a sort of "mist" moving through the air.

Just the kind of day that allows one to rest and to appreciate the little things.


----------



## oak

My man booked us a table at the Bunny Cafe for my birthday. He thought of that all by himself. Now I have to think of something just as good for his birthday in January lmao


----------



## Mattician

New ghost type dog pokemon revealed! Meet Greavard.


----------



## Oblivia

An artist I've worked with many times now surprised me today with fan art of Wix and Vask (my custom-made dolls for anyone unfamiliar). I'm so touched and flattered that he'd do this, and the art is... well, just open the spoiler. IRL photo included for reference. 



Spoiler


----------



## Romaki

I finally found the right ACNH map after weeks if not months of resetting. Now I finally have something to do while I'm on bed rest for two weeks, I'm so excited!


----------



## Merielle

☾ It was a super foggy morning and it was so pretty!!  I love how the trees and everything look on foggy days, so I went out and took a bunch of photos.  And it was a big help for my Legends of the Creepy Hollows entry ahahah
☾ The newly announced Pokémon, Greavard!!  The goodest pupper, precious baby, would protect with my life I don't care if it is a Ghost-type already
☾ While we were having dinner, I watched SmallishBean's new Empires SMP episode with my family!
☾ I bought the new Ib remake on Steam!  Can't wait to play through it—I'm thinking this weekend maybe!
☾ I got to play another chapter in the otome route replay I've been on as well!  Only a few more chapters to go and I'll be ready to play the sequel eeee
☾ And finally got all the ACNH NSO icon elements for October!  I feel like I cut it _kinda _close there, but hopefully I'll be able to start building my platinum points back up again so I'll have more of a safety net for next month.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply for several hours last night.
- I got my highest priority work done.
- Somehow I guessed right on the first round of Master of Disguise and then also got a surprise reward of 2 Ghostly Gold.
- I've completed today's events thanks to the help of the group for posting hints.
- I've been loving everyone's pet pictures in the main event thread!
- I'm having so much fun with this Halloween event!


----------



## magicaldonkey

- the cattos and doggos are really mega cute on the halloween event thread
- also doing pretty groovy 'cause my padre's bringing back a large chonk of paper from work so i can figure out something to do for the summoning circles task. 
- also my island on animal crossing got 5 stars for the first time ;D


----------



## Saylor

I got offered a job I'm really excited about  Now that I'll have a schedule and some money to save up I should be able to visit my girlfriend by the end of the year and I can't wait to see her again!!


----------



## smug villager

I moved into a German roach-infested apartment with a landlord not very interested in helping, so I took matters into my own hands. Followed a strict extermination regiment with an insect growth regulator disrupting their breeding cycles, a non-repellant pesticide, and some bait traps in my apartment and both of my adjoining neighbors' apartments (they'd also had issues with roaches). For the first time since I moved in, I haven't seen a roach in over a month. Sent from completely full sticky traps to empty sticky traps.


----------



## S.J.

Just some random things -
 I didn't get to mention this in my last post, but my beautiful bestie @xara gifted me a Jingloid because she knows I love them and that I want to have Christmas lineup options. I'm so grateful and will cherish it forever! 
 The Halloween event is happening! Was excited to remember I had pumpkin art from last year to use for a PFP/sig! 
 Happy to be a Dark Tree Wraith bestie! (I love all of my Forest Guardian besties, but something about these tree wraiths is calling me!)
 Someone is coming to do maintenance at our house today, which is good so I don't have to think about it anymore.
 The pet pictures in the Halloween event thread are adorable!  I love that the spirits and the wraiths have turned to recruiting people through cute pet pictures.
 Organised Secret Santa for my family yesterday, which seems too early, but it's done!
 Started working on my shadow circle last night too, but it was late so I'll have to finish it today! 
  Love these Halloween backdrops!


----------



## Midoriya

- Yesterday I took my dad to a sushi restaurant for his birthday, and I paid for everything, including the tip!  I had my favorite, an Ahi Tuna Tower, and some California Rolls.  

- Work has been going well today and I'm working on some new things.

- I did it!  I finished all 500 episodes of Naruto Shippuden.  I've seen all of both Naruto and Naruto Shippuden now, excluding the movies (will have to watch those later, haha).  Now I need to catch up on shows like JJBA Stone Ocean part two, Mob Psycho 100 III, Made in Abyss, and Spy x Family when I next watch anime (alongside weekly MHA episodes).

- My partner has been super duper extra sweet to me today, and I have to her as well.

Today truly is a blessed day.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Today is a super happy day. I'm a year late but I finally got Pokemon Legends today. I was super excited for it but I was so busy last year + was in the middle of another game when it came out that I held off on buying it. When I finally felt I had a little more time to invest, it had been out so long I wanted to be cheap and wait for a sale (switch games are $90 here u_u) or find a used copy for cheap/trade. Finally found a trade today! I'm ready to explore and find and catch all the Oshawotts I can haha! I'm still in the beginning tutorials and so excited to get further in.


----------



## Autumn247

The Halloween and Christmas bowtie collars I ordered for my cats came today, they're wearing the Halloween ones now  

Here's pics of Mustachio and Maybelle 

I'm also happy because I got some new-to-me clothes today


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I went into the office and got to chat with a couple of coworkers I haven't seen in years.
- We had a belated Diwali luncheon with catered Indian food. It was really good!
- I got to leave work early for an appointment with my massage therapist.
- I stopped at the pet store on my way home to pick up some chew sticks for my dog and found a cute toy that I had to buy for him. I'm excited to give it to him tonight when we have our playtime before bed.
- The pet store was having a donation event so I bought an adorable cockatiel plush to donate to a child in need.
- Only two more days of work before the weekend and my week off!
- I'm enjoying the TBT Halloween Event so much! It's perfect!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My torbie kitty has been wanting to hang out with me during work the past few days. ;v; She's such lovely company too.
☾ Got caught up with fWhip's latest Empires SMP episode today, and got to watch some more Youtube with my family later!
☾ I don't know how I forgot to mention this yesterday, but I've also been greatly enjoying all the pet pictures from both the Wraiths and the Spirits! ^^
☾ The event collectibles have been added to the shop!!  I couldn't resist going ahead and getting one of each potion.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm also happy that the event collectibles have been added to the shop. I was able to do the math and getting both potions seems very achievable, with potential leftover currency for other things. But as long as I get both potions I'll be quite content.


----------



## magicaldonkey

started to work on my entry for the summoning circles event! i plan to add a bit more to it so there's maybe a higher possibility i'll get into the top 7 for some bonus currency
pretty groovesters that the event collectibles have been added to the shop - i'll buy a raven wing potion tomorrow + then i'm 4/5ths of the way to my dream lineup ;D
saw a massive halloween spoober on a tree next to someone's house on a walk and it sort of scared the living daylights out of me but then i admired it and yeppers everything was okay-


----------



## slzzpz

My dog Bernie had his broken dewclaw fixed. Relieved the sedation went well.


----------



## hakutaku

- I ordered a bunch of thermal type clothes for my winter trip to Germany early next year, I don't wanna be getting cold!  I'm pretty happy since I ordered a red fleece jacket I've been wanting to buy as well as a higher quality real wool replacement for my fitted black turtleneck that recently got a hole in the sleeve
-Instead of going to uni today, I decided to sleep instead and ended up snoozing for 12 hours 
- I made some headway on an essay yesterday, and had a nice time in the library drinking a very strong black coffee + trying a Swedish chocolate bar named Pigall


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My new drawstring bag and hat came in the mail today. I needed a new sack because my other one was getting old, and I love the style of the new one. I love black camouflage.



Spoiler: thinking I have more hats than shirts








 ⟡ I’m playing Mario Party Superstars with my favorite person tonight! I saw her today before leaving work. I love when she hugs me because she holds me so tightly and lifts me off the ground.
Also, she said my nicknames are endearing, so I guess she does like that corny stuff, lmao.
⟡ I got some spicy nuggets from Wendy’s and shared some with Keagan. Just disappointed they forgot my barbecue sauce, but that’s the norm at this location. 
⟡ The TBT Halloween event is perfection. I’m not opposed to having the woods or the enchanted forest theme, so any outcome is fine by me… but purple is the superior color. /opinion


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I watched Grian's latest video during dinner!  Also, dinner was enchiladas, and they were amazing.  I can't wait to see where they go with this next.
☾ I sat down and planned out the teams I want to use in my other Pokémon games!  My Pokémon playstyle has always been a tad, er... chaotic... so I'm hoping to reign it in a little bit more, ahaha.  This way I can also make sure I'm using a wide variety of my favorites, although there's still too many good ones. ;u;
☾ Also made another rubber band bracelet this evening!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- We've been having beautiful fall weather lately and the trees look amazing.
- I went into the office again. After having so many people in the office yesterday for the luncheon, I appreciated the peace and quiet there today.
- I was able to take both of my breaks and went for walks in the morning and afternoon.
- I got several emails cleared out along with my highest priority work.
- Tomorrow is Friday and then I'm off for a whole week!
- The TBT Halloween Event still makes me happy every day! I love the events, the activity, and I can't wait to get one of the themes up on the forum. Hoping for The Woods theme but I like them both so either way I'll be happy.
- Today was my twin nephews' birthday and I got a text from my sister-in-law that they love the gifts I sent them!


----------



## Midoriya

- Work went really well today and I got a lot done.

- The weather outside was cooler and nice.

- My partner was super sweet to me.

- I loved on the kitties.

- I played some more Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon and our team made it to Normal rank in one go!

- @Foreverfox The Dallas MAVERICKS beat the Brooklyn Nets in overtime 129-125 in Brooklyn!  I'm relieved and glad that they managed to get away with the win.

- The Dallas STARS also shutout the Washington Capitals 2-0 at home and maintained the #1 spot in the NHL Central Division.

- Tomorrow is Friday, and then the weekend!  I should be receiving a pretty big paycheck tomorrow, the largest paycheck I've ever received so far in fact.


----------



## Bluelady

I was not happy that my oldest sibling gave me another last minute hemming project. It was due by tomorrow morning. However, our mom stepped in to help. She hand-stitched a basting stitch but tied the ends of the thread instead of leaving them open. This made it easier for me to just sew a straight line.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - Work went really well today and I got a lot done.
> 
> - The weather outside was cooler and nice.
> 
> - My partner was super sweet to me.
> 
> - I loved on the kitties.
> 
> - I played some more Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon and our team made it to Normal rank in one go!
> 
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas MAVERICKS beat the Brooklyn Nets in overtime 129-125 in Brooklyn!  I'm relieved and glad that they managed to get away with the win.
> 
> - The Dallas STARS also shutout the Washington Capitals 2-0 at home and maintained the #1 spot in the NHL Central Division.
> 
> - Tomorrow is Friday, and then the weekend!  I should be receiving a pretty big paycheck tomorrow, the largest paycheck I've ever received so far in fact.


OT wins are the best!!! They’re a love hate though.. I mean, the comfort of a solid win is unmatched.  Wins all around tonight!!


----------



## hakutaku

- I really enjoy my Fridays, and today was no different!
- Got some good sleep before uni
- It was  sunny and warm today (really weird for the UK in October), which put me in a great mood
- I got lunch  and bought a really strong coffee before class
- Class went well!
- My package arrived


----------



## Autumn247

I am FINALLY finished getting all the dental work I needed done.  Now I just have to go back in December for a regular cleaning/exam.  My dentist said I did a really good job committing and going to all these appointments I've had there to get all this work done.  So happy to be done with it, so relieved it's over and also proud of myself.  Now that I'm no longer actively bulimic/am recovered I shouldn't have to worry about causing so much damage to my teeth like I had over the years from that.  My teeth aren't perfect but they're in a lot better shape than they were and I think they look pretty good.  So grateful for my dental insurance


----------



## LuchaSloth

Walked 16 miles yesterday, and I was really sore. - It was 7.3 miles from my house, down the mountain where I live, then all the way to a state park. Then the full trail at the park (which was supposedly around 3.7 miles). And then I was going to walk the 7.3 miles back, but I only made it about 5 when I decided to call someone for a ride. So, it ended up being about 16 miles instead of 18.3 miles. - I was worried about how long this soreness would last...but, I feel a lot better today. Still some aches and pains...but nothing like it was last night when I could barely hobble around.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i posted my entry for the summoning circles event!! am real happ with what i added~ 
started to watch a film called 'portrait of a lady on fire' on netflix and its really really good imo (rotten tomatoes think so too). recommend! i love the sounds especially (if u watch / have seen the movie you'll understand what im getting at) 
i've achieved 4/5ths of my dream lineup, now just to find someone who's selling a bloodshot potion ! i'll do whatever it takes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I got a 95% on both of my *40* QUESTION tests!!!! I was even out sick for 2 days so sadly I HAVE TO SPEND MY WEEKEND DOING MAKEUP WORK. But atleast I get to see PoPo!!!!


----------



## Totally_RandomYT

I'm happy that I get to spend quality time with my step-sister, because I never get these chances anymore, since she's in highschool now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- We had a nice team-building event at work. We got to share picture boards of the things we love.
- I got to take both of my breaks today and went for walks in the morning and afternoon.
- The weather was a bit chilly in the morning but warmed up nicely by the afternoon.
- I got a lot of work completed so I feel good about how I'm leaving things going into my vacation.
- I don't have to go back to work until Monday, November 7th!
- Halloween and my birthday are both coming up soon!
- Now I'll have more time to work on my Halloween event submissions.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I just really haven't been very active on TBT for almost a couple of weeks now. This is what happens when college is making me very busy with stuff. I'm very glad that I had a very good day today before the start of the weekend. 

*Over the past week (October 23, 2022 - October 27, 2022)*

I watched the 2022 Formula 1 USA Grand Prix! Things were a bit uneventful near the beginning, but the safety car spiced things up to 11 after that which produced some great racing! It was intense watching the fight for the lead while Max Verstappen was chasing down Lewis Hamilton for the win (my goodness, the DRS from the former [which stands for *d*rag *r*eduction *s*ystem] was too OP for that one straight).
I bought a couple of Hotwheels again. I am slowly starting to keep an eye out on what various stores have so I can buy them and build up my car collection. Thanks a lot, Honda S2000 lol.



Spoiler: vroom



You can already see the names at the bottom but in case you have a hard time reading, the one on the left is a *Dodge Viper RT/10* (I'm sure this is the second generation) and the one on the right is a *Chevrolet Corvette C8.R*!







My week didn't get off to a good start when I did average on my midterms (but I still passed them at the every least). However, I had to do a couple of tests the next couple of days involving some hands-on work, and I did really well on them that one of my professors was really happy with how I performed! I went to go eat at Five Guys to reward myself for doing a great job lol.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Heck yeah, it's been a while since I last spotted a car that I've yet to identify! I'm pretty sure I saw the *rear view* of an *Alfa Romeo GTV* passing by with the year model potentially from 1996-2004 while I was parked on the side. For this next one, I already mentioned it, but it made me happy to see a *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG* again casually on the road while I was walking. Last time I saw it was a few months ago when there was some sort of a car meet. Did you know the SLS AMG was featured on the *box cover of Gran Turismo 5*?
*October 28, 2022*

I had to take two tests today with one of them being a midterm. I was a little stressed out the day before because I was only getting a little bit of time to study and I had to do a couple of assignments. To my very pleasant surprise, I ended up doing very well on both of those tests! Really glad I asked a few questions during one of my classes because man, I'd probably be doing horribly if I didn't. I wanted to dance but I just played the F1 theme in my head instead to celebrate my achievement lol.



Spoiler: *Blasts the F1 Theme*











Treated me some Ice Capp from Tim Hortons.
Just relaxing for a while after I got home.
Played Gran Turismo 7 and did a time trial which partially took place in rainy weather. I really like the sounds of raindrops hitting the windshield while trying not to hydroplane lol.
Did a little bit of drawing today. Apparently, I can use the enchanted forest theme for one of the activities for the Halloween event (the collectibles made me want to participate for a bit ), so it gives me a good excuse to keep my profile picture in the meantime lol. I reverted my enchanted forest signature to what it was before, but I'm gonna add something else to make it extra special. I wonder what that is?
Thank you for listening to me talk about cars 80% of the time again.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a good long while! ^^ I completed several more requests, got to really explore the Alabaster Icelands (finally ahaha), and caught a few legendaries (Darkrai, Giratina, and Tornadus)!  It was a good day for completing research tasks as well.  Although now I really need to clear out my pastures again. 
☾ Chilled out with some Youtube videos over dinner!  My tuxedo kitty decided he needed a snuggle too. ;v;
☾ I'm taking Halloween off, so I'm looking forward to the long weekend and the spookiest day of the year itself!!


----------



## hakutaku

- Saw my grandma today for the first time in a while! We went shopping and then ate lunch at her place.
- Got some nice food + some Halloween stuff including a pumpkin and some pumpkin shaped crumpets 
- Had a hot bath and washed my hair when I got home, then watched a few episodes of Over the Garden Wall


----------



## mogyay

i'm off work for a weeeeeeeek


----------



## Midoriya

- The weather is nice and cool outside.

- My partner has been super sweet to me.

- New episode of My Hero Academia out today!  Looking forward to watching it.

- I made it to the Voidlands in Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon!  Nearing the final two bosses of the game.  

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Stars lost to the New York Rangers, which is unfortunate, but tonight the Dallas MAVERICKS take on the Oklahoma City Thunder... in Dallas!  It's time to rally the troops and silence the thunder with some LUKAAAAAAAAA magic!!


----------



## milktae

I had my first marching band comp and we won 1st place for our division


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I completed my first task in the Halloween event. I had to put time aside to do so since I am working a lot, but I’m happy to have been able to participate. 
⟡ I have ideas for a few of the other tasks this event, so that’s nice. 
⟡ I played with some members of the forum in a round of Mario Party Superstars in the TBT Neighborly Games. I had fun, although not the best of luck in that one.
⟡ I saw my favorite person very briefly today and we talked for a good bit.
⟡ I had a chance to get the McRib from McDonald’s. It’s their farewell tour so I’m unsure whether they’ll come back, if ever. I’m glad to eat one for the final time.


----------



## Mairmalade

- Went to one of my favorite restaurants 

- Had a London Fog 

- Played some coop Stardew Valley

- Went for a lovely walk

- Pet one of my favorite dogs for 20 minutes

- One of my favorite drinks (an antioxidant drink called Bai) was on sale and I bought a bunch 

- Mario Party Superstars with some fellow TBTers


----------



## Merielle

☾ I watched an episode each of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail with my family this morning!  We saw LDShadowLady's new episode of Empires later on too.
☾ Played more Pokémon Legends: Arceus today!  Finally got all the Unown forms and collected all the Old Verses, and caught Thundurus too!
☾ I also started my playthrough of Ib and got about an hour or so into it!  I'm gonna try and make it last through the weekend because I'm really enjoying it a lot. ^^
☾ I finished working on a new pfp/signature, and I'm so excited to use it after the event ends! ;v;
☾ The Wraiths won the first battle and The Woods theme has taken over the site!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This was supposed to be technically yesterday haha.

*October 29, 2022*

The weather was nice today.
Yet again, I got to buy another Hotwheels car!
I had a good lunch!
Spotted some more recognizable cars I already mentioned before!
Finally updated my drawing for my signature that was originally used for the TBT Fair a couple of months ago. Initially, it was only the villagers of @/Midoriya, @/xSuperMario64x, and myself, but now @/Roxxy (and her son) came along. The four of us have reunited once again in the enchanted forest. 
I was cutting it _very_ close (literally one minute before midnight), but I just barely managed to redeem some ghostly gold from challenge #5 of The Spirit Tree activity. I want to give a shoutout to @/S.J. and @/Rio_ for finding the answers not long after the challenge was posted! Otherwise, I would've had to quickly skim through the posts on that thread and just missed out. Huge thanks to the two of you lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept well and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was nice for fall, just a bit brisk.
- I did some yardwork this afternoon and clipped back a lot of stuff that was getting in the way. That should be the last time I have to do that until spring.
- I had a tasty four cheese melt with tomatoes and roasted peppers for dinner.
- I finished my submission for the Legend of the Creepy Hollows event.
- The Wraiths won the first battle! The Woods theme looks so beautiful!


----------



## TalviSyreni

British Summer Time has officially come to an end for another five months.


----------



## Autumn247

I've had one of those nice slow Sunday mornings. I woke up and it was really cold so I turned the heat on, fed my cats, ate breakfast, then relaxed in bed under the blankets and played ACNH for an hour while drinking a nice cup of coffee.  Was a very relaxing/calm nice way to start the day.  
I bought a new Digimon TCG deck, should be here tomorrow
It's Halloween Eve!!!
I did some yoga last night and it really helped my anxiety.  Also meditated for awhile too.  Going to keep doing these things because they help my anxiety a lot and help me focus better in my daily life


----------



## hakutaku

Enjoyed a nice lazy sunday today
- Woke up and watched a football match (my team won too )
- Ate some good food! I made a chicken tikka wrap with hummus and cheese, then a big slice of fresh cream chocolate swiss roll. I also tried a persimmon for the first time and it was really good 
- I got my class reading for tomorrow done last night, so no responsibilities!


----------



## Sophie23

Just had a nice weekend


----------



## Merielle

☾ Guessed correctly again in The Master of Disguise!  Also got to do my second round entry for Deathly Designs, and had fun solving the new crossword puzzle afterwards! ^^
☾ Watched the newest Spy x Family and One Piece episodes with my family today!  This week's Spy x Family was so funny omg   We also got to watch GeminiTay's latest Empires SMP episode over dinner!
☾ I made another rubber band bracelet!  I had bands snap on me two or three times, but I still managed to save it in the end. ;v;
☾ I finished playing Ib and got the ending I was after! I very much enjoyed it, am really pleased with the number of paintings I viewed even though I wasn't going for full completion of the gallery, and it was just great revisiting this story after so many years.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well and got to sleep in so I actually feel rested.
- The weather was decent, just a little chilly.
- Everything looks so beautiful now. I was in the yard with my dog and a bunch of red maple leaves started falling all around us. It felt like an Animal Crossing moment. 
- I saw some of my favorite neighborhood dogs as well as a few squirrels on our walk.
- We got rid of a bunch of junk in our bathroom that we'll never use in preparation for the remodel.
- The Minnesota Vikings won again today! They're 6-1! It's amazing! 
- I got to watch an episode of Outlander plus the new My Hero Academia and Spy x Family episodes.
- I enjoyed spending the day with my husband and my dog. My dog even snuggled with me on the couch for a while.
- I've been trying out a ThunderShirt for my dog's anxiety, but it's taken some time for him to get used to it. Today was the first time he wore it for more than 5 minutes and he did pretty well.
- I don't have to work tomorrow!
- I'm still really enjoying the Halloween event and I'm so glad that we can share answers for The Spirit Tree!
- The Woods theme is gorgeous and makes me smile every time I log on to the forum!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve been working six days a week for the past month or so because I have two jobs. I was tired last night because of working so much, and my favorite person asked me immediately if I was okay. She usually greets me first but that was the first thing she said. I kept saying I was fine but she saw through my ****… and it made me smile that she knew I was tired. I won’t try to hide it from her again, lol.
⟡ I’ll be taking a break from my second job next week to catch up on some sleep and to have time for myself. Money is good but she says I shouldn’t overwork myself. I try to convince myself she doesn’t care sometimes but I know she does. It’s just hard to believe someone cares so much about me.
⟡ We played Mario Party Superstars again tonight and we always have so much fun playing it.
⟡ I realized the new dubbed episodes of Spy X Family are out, so I’m able to continue watching the show. I’ve been waiting for them to release. I hope rest will be uploaded at a reasonable pace.
⟡ I had the chance to look through some of the entries for the event and I love seeing how creative everyone is. I’m happy I was able to submit for two of the tasks, too.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i got my covid booster shot yesterday!! was one of their 'younger clientele' hehe
though im basically feeling not great right now but i think it'll only last for a couple of days


----------



## Franny

Anxiety is getting better day by day. I can control it much easier.

Today is my 4 years anniversary with my partner. He means everything to me and he has been so positive and patient through my entire crisis. I could not ask for a better companion, I love him so much.


----------



## hakutaku

- Got some sleep before uni today!
- I wore a cute outfit and got complimented by two separate strangers, which always feels nice <3
- Met up with my friend for the first time in ages and we caught up
- Just ate some macarons and they were very nice


----------



## zarf

Haven't seen my dad in a long while but we had a video call earlier. I'm just really glad to see he's doing well


----------



## Autumn247

My new Digimon TCG deck was delivered today, I like it a lot, look forward to trying it out when playing the TCG with my friend this weekend
I'm registering for 2 classes for the spring semester this week, the classes start in January, happy to be working towards finishing my associates degree (liberal arts, major psychology).  Excited to be a student again 
It's Halloween!!!! 
Spent some time chatting with a good friend today
My kitties were very snuggly today


----------



## oak

I got one of those Japanese jiggly cheesecakes from the mall today. I've never had one but I've always wanted to know the texture. They look magical.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I got to go trick-or-treating with my brothers! Last time I went was about three years ago just before covid hit, so I'm super happy I got to go this year. 

-I've been having a blast playing Miitopia! I don't know what point I was at last time I talked about it in this thread, but today I finally beat the Tower of Despair! It's basically a boss rush of more powerful versions of certain enemies and bosses, and even though I struggled it was still really fun!

-I've been making a lot of art that I'm happy with, and I have a ton of ideas that I can't wait to get started on! 

-Poofesure recently made two videos about Wii Sports/Resort, I watched both of them and I enjoyed them a lot! ^^


Spoiler: The Poof videos in question


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a good night's sleep and got to sleep in again.
- I had a calm, relaxing day at home snuggling with my dog and my husband.
- The weather was gloomy and rainy all day, which I normally wouldn't be happy about, but since I didn't have to go anywhere and it was Halloween I thought it was kind of nice.
- The Ghastly Halloweaster Egg looks amazing! I might have to rethink my budget after I have enough to purchase both potions.
- It's Halloween! 
- Tomorrow is my birthday!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

- Happy that my package apparently finally made its way to my mom's (according to the tracking... hopefully)
- Happy that I have some leftover brownies
- Honestly, kinda happy that it's Nov. 1st here and that Halloween is over  I do love Halloween but I was stressed out that I failed the October drawing challenge
- Happy that the Gastly Egg exists


----------



## Merielle

Tbh I was feeling sick/in pain pretty much all day today and uh, didn't really have a great day as a result, which was extra sucky because I normally love Halloween. ;; But I'm still happy about a few things.
☾ The new Google Halloween game is really cute!  I played it for a little bit and it was fun—and the green vs. purple team ghosts aspect of it reminds me of the Halloween event going on here ahahaha
☾ Also got to watch a little Youtube!  We saw fWhip's latest Empires episode during dinner.
☾ My tuxedo kitty snuggled with me.


----------



## deana

I had a nice day at work today, I love when holidays put everyone in a good mood.  I also made a big batch of vegetable soup and it turned out very tasty!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ This is a very small thing, but my manager at work actually referred to my favorite person as “my favorite person.” _So many times_ it’s misperceived as a crush, obsession, or something else completely off the wall. It just made me happy that my manager understands the type of bond I have with my favorite person.
⟡ My manager has two very autistic sons and she paid me to buy their Christmas presents online. They arrived the past week or so and I think her sons will be very happy. One of the gifts was a SpongeBob plushie, and he likes to rip his nose off because he loves the character, but the nose bothers him. 
⟡ I picked up some Hawaiian Punch, which is a drink I’ve been craving for a few days now.
⟡ I have a package coming in the mail tomorrow and that makes me happy.


----------



## Franny

i havent been at work for a week but im finally back and have less work than i thought! its mostly busy work.
i also treated myself with sushi for lunch since eating has been difficult and im finally back on a regular food schedule. im very excited for some fresh fish~


----------



## Midoriya

The only thing I'm happy about today is that @Croconaw 's LA Kings are visiting my Dallas STARS!  It's going to be a great game.


----------



## LuchaSloth

My copy of 'Shuna's Journey' by Hayao Miyazaki arrived today.


----------



## magicaldonkey

- new series of top gear started!! shall be watching with my padre + also admiring chris harris (uno presenter of the show)
- found a pretty cool video from instragram of erlend (kings of convenience member) singing catholic country at a live show in Riga pretty recently and it melts my heart a lot


----------



## Valzed

Mama had a vet visit tonight to get her rabies shot. Our vet says she's healthy & everything seems fine. I'm so happy she's healthy & happy!

Starting Stealth Mode...






Stealth Mode Activated...





You can't see me now...





(She does this all the time but we were finally able to get pics of her doing it.)​


----------



## Merielle

☾ I forgot to talk about this yesterday, but I was able to buy the two kitty plushes from the shop!!  Those two and the potions were the collectibles I most wanted from this event, so I'm really glad I was able to get all four of them.  
☾ I'm making up for not being able to properly enjoy Halloween yesterday by starting on my aesthetic for Halloween next year LOL—this will probably be the furthest in advance that I work on an aesthetic, but I'm still in the spooky season mood. 
☾ My family and I started catching up with SmallishBeans' Empires series again!  He posted again today so we're still an episode behind though whoops
☾ I made a few more rubber band bracelets this evening!
☾ Also got to see new official art of one of my comfort characters eeee ;v;


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a wonderful birthday today and I'm happy about so many things!

- I enjoyed getting to sleep in yet again.
- I'm having a really nice time on my stay-at-home vacation this week.
- The weather was absolutely perfect today and we were showered in fall leaves on our afternoon walk.
- I got two Aggrestuko shirts for my birthday to go along with the folding screen my husband gave me a month early.
- I received birthday wishes from my family and my in-laws.
- My husband was so sweet to me all day.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch.
- We had Japanese food for dinner.
- I had a relaxing hot shower.
- I received so many thoughtful birthday messages on TBT!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> The only thing I'm happy about today is that @Croconaw 's LA Kings are visiting my Dallas STARS!  It's going to be a great game.



YES!  The Dallas Stars ended up winning 5-2!  Perfect end to a great day.  

(Also got Nahida in Genshin Impact, work went well, and my partner was sweet to me)


----------



## Halloqueen

I like to walk on foggy mornings, especially in Autumn when the leaves have changed color and fallen to the ground. This morning had particularly dense fog and it's the second day of _Día de los Muertos. _Didn't really get any fog in October, unfortunately, but hey, I'd say this makes up for it.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm headed to martial arts tonight!  

(Also, post #14,000!  Wow!)


----------



## hakutaku

I managed to get home from university just before a massive rain storm hit 
Today I'm also happy I got my reading done for the week and did some more research/source gathering for an essay


----------



## kikotoot

The fact that the intro to Run Away With Me still changes my brain chemistry every time I hear it <3


----------



## angelcat621

Since the Day of the Dead celebrations are going on, monarch butterflies should be nearing their Mexican roosts. Maybe some of the 51 winged babies I raised this year are down there with them. I hope some of them made it. It makes me smile when I think of them. / You're never too old to appreciate nature.


----------



## oak

I went to the bunny cafe today and pet so many good rabbits. They had small ones and extra thicc ones. I also got a bunch of stickers cause they were cheap.


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity

oak said:


> I went to the bunny cafe today and pet so many good rabbits. They had small ones and extra thicc ones. I also got a bunch of stickers cause they were cheap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466958
> View attachment 466959


Those bunnies and stickers are so adorable ;w;


----------



## Midoriya

@Foreverfox Happy about one more thing to finish the day, but the Dallas MAVERICKS beat the Utah Jazz just now 103-100!!  I wore my Mavs shirt and played their theme song at the end of the game to channel energy for the win.  BALLGAME.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another good night of sleep and slept late this morning.
- The weather was beautiful again today.
- I had a dentist appointment and a massage therapy session this afternoon and both went well.
- I called my mom and my aunt to wish them a happy birthday today.
- I finished the second crossword puzzle and redeemed my rewards this evening.
- I still have four more days off work to enjoy and relax!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> @Foreverfox Happy about one more thing to finish the day, but the Dallas MAVERICKS beat the Utah Jazz just now 103-100!!  I wore my Mavs shirt and played their theme song at the end of the game to channel energy for the win.  BALLGAME.


I was JUST coming to say the same thing!!! Wooo!!  now do that every time!


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I've fallen a little bit behind on GoodTimesWithScar's videos, but we got to watch one tonight and start catching up again!
☾ Finally went and transferred my Manaphy egg from Pokemon Ranger over to my Platinum game—it had uh, apparently been sitting in my Ranger file for over 500 days.  Now I'm finally ready to let go of my Ranger games (which also cleared up some much-needed space on my gaming shelf), and I'm looking forward to hatching the egg!
☾ Got back to the otome route replay I've been on and re-read another chapter today.  Very cute stuff, excellent mood-booster.


----------



## Midoriya

- Woke up kind of in a bad mood, but I had my favorite coffee drink and I'm feeling better now.

- Work is going well.

- Having fun trying out a new team in Genshin Impact featuring Cyno, Yae Miko, Nahida, and Kokomi.  It's proving to be quite effective so far!

- The recent Mavs and Stars wins are nice, but we can't rest on our laurels.  Tonight the Stars will be in Arizona to take on the Coyotes.  Go GO GO!!!


----------



## digimon

i've really been trying to set the intention of going out on more walks in the evenings after i get home and rest, and i've went on two this week so far. it doesn't sound or feel like much but it's just so easy to say "no i'm too tired and i'll go another time" every night. so i'm glad i managed to go on longer walks twice this week. i'm gonna try to keep up the momentum and aim for something manageable rather than flopping and then getting upset with myself c:


----------



## honeyaura

Our usual Thurs night work meeting turned out to be something different: our mental health. It was nice sharing what we’ve been going through in our lives, and it really helps.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Felt like getting back into Pokémon Platinum after yesterday, so I did that today!  I caught the Lake Trio (and hatched Manaphy in the process of catching Mesprit ahaha) and defeated Volkner, so it's off to Victory Road next. 
☾ Also got to play Legends: Arceus for a while!  I completed the wisp side quest and perfected a few more Dex entries.
☾ Caught up with SmallishBeans' latest video over dinner with my family too!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I had a nice, deep conversation with my favorite person earlier. We talked about why this person that’s been bothering me dislikes me, and it’s starting to make sense. That whole conversation reminded me of when I first met my favorite person. She kept trying to be my friend and I was either pushing her away or being cold towards her just so she’d leave me alone. She just persisted and it took a few months, but we just got really close. I eventually apologized for acting so rude but of course told me not to apologize for my feelings and forgave me. And every time I thank her for forgiving me, she says “thank you for the second chance.” …as if I weren’t the one in the wrong here.
_For context on the aforementioned incident:
(mentions of panic attack)_
A few months back, I had a panic attack during work because the minors were misbehaving and I was just trying to do my job. They were goofing off and the manager didn’t do anything to stop it. I had to take my trash it, but the minors were playing with the key and they tied the lanyard from the sink to the office door to create a barrier. I was already freaking out and I sliced the lanyard with a knife and said “I need the ****ing key.” Well, the lanyard was very sentimental to him, I guess, but I wasn’t aware at the time. I apologized, and he said it was okay. But I don’t think he’s fully forgiven me because it seems like he’s holding a grudge.
⟡ I’m happy that I grew my hair out a bit more and I like the messy floofy style with a hat. You will very rarely see me without a hat so I’m happy to be content with a hairstyle that works with a hat. 
⟡ I had a delicious chicken parm sub. I don’t remember the last time I enjoyed a food this much.
⟡ I should be getting paid sometime tonight. I’m quite  happy to be making four figure paychecks for washing dishes. 
⟡ I’m playing Mario Party Superstars tomorrow night after work with my favorite person.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to work and I still have tomorrow off too.
- The weather was beautiful yet again.
- I saw a couple of squirrels and a new bunny in my yard.
- I saw some of my favorite neighborhood dogs on our walk this afternoon.
- I had a doctor's appointment and everything went well. I've lost a pound since my last visit.
- The TBT community finally found the answer to The Spirit Tree Round 10!
- I won a second round of Master of Disguise, which will give me enough currency to buy my top 4 collectibles from this event.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - Woke up kind of in a bad mood, but I had my favorite coffee drink and I'm feeling better now.
> 
> - Work is going well.
> 
> - Having fun trying out a new team in Genshin Impact featuring Cyno, Yae Miko, Nahida, and Kokomi.  It's proving to be quite effective so far!
> 
> - The recent Mavs and Stars wins are nice, but we can't rest on our laurels.  Tonight the Stars will be in Arizona to take on the Coyotes.  Go GO GO!!!



The Stars absolutely CLOBBERED the Coyotes tonight and won 7-2!!!


----------



## Franny

Its friday  And i've started my christmas shopping! More like christmas _browsing,_ but we're making progress. We're also going to celebrate Hannukah in my house so, yay for fun holiday season!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Going for a hike with my buddy who I haven't seen in...jeeze...probably two years. Be good to see him. Also good to explore somewhere new (pretty much exhausted all the hiking spots near me).


----------



## Midoriya

- I got some good sleep.

- It's a Friday and I have plans for this weekend to hang with friends!  

- Work is going well.

- I did my civic duty and voted.

- @Foreverfox Tonight the Dallas MAVERICKS take on the Toronto Raptors... in Dallas!  You know the drill, voices UPPPPP!!!  Get ready for some LUKA MAGIC!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I got some good sleep.
> 
> - It's a Friday and I have plans for this weekend to hang with friends!
> 
> - Work is going well.
> 
> - I did my civic duty and voted.
> 
> - @Foreverfox Tonight the Dallas MAVERICKS take on the Toronto Raptors... in Dallas!  You know the drill, voices UPPPPP!!!  Get ready for some LUKA MAGIC!


I will be jersey’d up and ready to GOOOO!!!


----------



## Autumn247

My digimon series seasons 1-4 anime boxset is out for delivery and should be arriving in a few hours 
I went to a yoga class on Wednesday, it was fun, definitely was a workout 
My new shoes came yesterday, I got some adidas and I really like them (pictured below) I don't believe I've ever had adidas shoes before.
Also bought some Columbia winter boots since winter is on it's way and it snows a lot here in upstate NY, those will come tomorrow
Went grocery shopping today, got everything on my list plus some cannoli, one of my favorite desserts 
Got a lot of cleaning and stuff taken care of today


----------



## Lady Timpani

digimon said:


> i've really been trying to set the intention of going out on more walks in the evenings after i get home and rest, and i've went on two this week so far. it doesn't sound or feel like much but it's just so easy to say "no i'm too tired and i'll go another time" every night. so i'm glad i managed to go on longer walks twice this week. i'm gonna try to keep up the momentum and aim for something manageable rather than flopping and then getting upset with myself c:


Yessss I've been doing this lately when I get home from work instead of staring out the window and wishing I was outside. It's so easy to make the excuse of being tired and not going, but the fresh air feels so nice, especially since the lab I work in literally has no windows.

Also after much research and planning I am going to buy a car tomorrow.  I'm excited!


----------



## Bluebellie

I just got my cocotryoshkas. 
People are so lovely.
It’s also Friday


----------



## Foreverfox

@Midoriya MAVS WITH A 1 POINT WINN!!!  let’s gooooo!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ @/BrokenSanity very kindly gifted me a Pink Hybrid Rose!! ;v; 
☾ I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus again today!  I finished The Sea's Legend request and worked on some more research whilst recovering player satchels.
☾ My parents and I got a little closer to being caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's videos!
☾ I not only found a ton of official art of several of my comfort characters that I hadn't seen before, I found a new official art _source_.  My friends, I am _thriving_. (*´꒳`*)


----------



## Midoriya

Foreverfox said:


> @Midoriya MAVS WITH A 1 POINT WINN!!!  let’s gooooo!!!



I know!  Whoever scored that last 2-pointer for the Mavs is the hero of the game.  BALLGAME.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> I know!  Whoever scored that last 2-pointer for the Mavs is the hero of the game.  BALLGAME.


Yeah, and we gotta cut this -blowing decent leads to lose or almost lose games- crap lol   But I’ll take the W!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept extremely well last night and felt better today after being tired yesterday.
- The weather was perfect today, absolutely gorgeous.
- I watched a really good episode of Outlander today.
- I had a really nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- We're going to dinner at the Olive Garden tomorrow.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy today because it’s the classic community day on Pokemon Go and it’s Dratini!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I get to visit my grandma (PoPo) and she is going to make lunch for us!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

while i'm not happy about it,   i pooed out a load ton today.... & it made my stomach really hurt during it :<*i think it was cause of the califig syrup that i took for it*
& i feel that i'm not done... :<


but at the same time, i suppose i am happy i got it out......


----------



## Alienfish

Got 3 shiny dratinis on pokemon go! usually my shiny luck is like 0 even if play the whole community day but i've been lucky the past ones!


----------



## magicaldonkey

about to preorder a tofurky to arrive in december for my sister and i to consume!! am ver hyped
also its 1KG - heccin monster tofurky. does look quite massive

edit - i also just found out that gary barlow's birthday is the day before mine letsgoo


----------



## hakutaku

- It's Saturday and I managed to have a good deep sleep

- My brother came over for dinner!

- I had a cream cheese + smoked salmon bagel and it was delicious  I also had a slice of my fav fresh cream chocolate swiss roll

- The train strikes planned for next week have been suspended, so I won't be missing a ton of classes like I thought (mixed feelings abt this because it was a good excuse to take a week off  )


----------



## magicaldonkey

watch me go through take that's discography


----------



## Sophie23

Went out today Pokemon ing with one of my friends today for the classic community day ( Dratini ) I got 18 shiny Dratini but I did transfer the 1 star ones 

My friend got 23 shiny Dratini 

We had a lot of fun despite the weather being a bit cold, windy and a little rainy


----------



## Mairmalade

- Got two cute sweaters

- Enjoyed one of my favorite burgers

- Went for a nice walk

- Spent some time with my mom


----------



## Midoriya

- I saw Black Adam with my friend and it was pretty good.  I liked how it wasn't just two sides fighting each other, and raised good questions as a movie.

- While I was out, the Dallas Stars defeated the Edmonton Oilers 6-2 on their ice.  They've been doing pretty well lately.   

- Going to chill with some anime and video games now.  I started a Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke which is going well.  I'll post more about it later.


----------



## Valzed

Halloween is m y favorite holiday and tbh, I usually have something creepy or creepy cute around the house all year long. I even have the orange and purple joycons for my Switch. I ordered adorable thumb grips for them and they arrived today. I love how my Switch looks!












(Please ignore the white specks. I didn't see them until now.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Today was a pretty good day all around. Got voting and groceries done. Also I realized today that a dinner that I thought was today was actually next week (_story of my life_). This gives me a chance to remake brownies that I thought were a little thin that was suppose to be for that dinner that I thought I didn't have time to remake.


----------



## Franny

Today marks one week without a major panic attack, after having them daily for almost a month. I'm finally recovering and healing.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Guess who's the new Pokémon Champion in Sinnoh?  I just defeated Cynthia in Pokémon Platinum!  It was a super tough fight and I barely made it through, but I still managed it!! ;v; Looking forward to getting into the postgame next time!
☾ Watched an episode of Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Fairy Tail this morning with my family!
☾ We also watched Grian's latest video this evening!  I'm loving this crossover event they're doing. ^^
☾ I've got my aesthetic ready for Christmas!  I've had a lineup planned for a little while now and I knew what I wanted for my pfp/signature, but I finally got around to making them today.  They'll be ready to go when December rolls around!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a wonderful night of deep sleep and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather started off cloudy and rainy but cleared up and stayed really warm all afternoon/evening.
- I enjoyed a nice day at home with my husband and my dog. My dog snuggled with me on the couch for a while.
- I finally started on my Shadow Summoning Circle entry. I was having trouble coming up with an idea that I thought I could pull off, but I finally had a brainstorm on how to do it. Looking at some of the previously submitted entries gave me some great ideas on how to get creative and not do paper cutting because I know I'd be terrible at that. I still only expect to get participation points, but it's important for me to submit something I'm reasonably proud of.
- I had a delicious dinner at Olive Garden tonight. My husband took me, my mom, my aunt and uncle out for a joint birthday celebration and we all had a really nice time together. I also got to see and pet my mom's cat when we picked her up for dinner.
- The clocks are turning back tonight! An extra hour to do with as I please and now I can try to improve my sleep schedule through the winter. I wish we never had to turn the clocks forward again.
- Tomorrow is Sunday and I have nothing planned except finishing my final entry in the TBT event. It should be a relaxing day before I have to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m seeing my cousin later today and his girlfriend from Australia, I haven’t met her 
So it will be nice to meet her today. - We’re just going out for a drink ( not Alcohol )

Hopefully I’ll get a shiny when I go out lol


----------



## KittenNoir

I had a day off today I got to relax drink an ice coffee I got some lunch from my favourite Mexican restaurant. 
Now I am chilling in bed with my cat cuddled next to me while I watch my favourite show


----------



## bestfriendsally

Merielle said:


> ☾ Guess who's the new Pokémon Champion in Sinnoh?  I just defeated Cynthia in Pokémon Platinum!  It was a super tough fight and I barely made it through, but I still managed it!! ;v; Looking forward to getting into the postgame next time!


yay!! ^^


i never did the post game.... i probably should do, sometime...... takes too long... besides.. i never did the diamond/pearl/platinum post game, soo.... yeah


----------



## Merielle

bestfriendsally said:


> yay!! ^^
> 
> 
> i never did the post game.... i probably should do, sometime...... takes too long... besides.. i never did the diamond/pearl/platinum post game, soo.... yeah


Thanks! c: I'm trying to go back and finish the Pokémon games I never completed when I was a kid.  My DS cartridges aren't getting any younger ahahah. ^^;


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ This was last night, but I saw someone driving, their license plate said “BLK BELT” and it made me smile. I like seeing martial artists take pride in their rank.
⟡ I saw my favorite person before heading to work at my other job. She says she’ll let me know when she’s free so we can hang out again. Someone else taking initiative is nice because I’m so used to it always being me, which makes me feel not important. With her, the effort is, like, 50/50.
⟡ I took a day off from my second job this week, so I’ll get a little more extra time to myself. The money is nice, but I don’t want to overwork myself either.
⟡ I’m happy that the weather has been nice and clear lately.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I just wanna apologize in advance for bombarding people's posts in this thread with my reactions for the umpteenth time lol.

*November 5, 2022*

I ate some doughnuts from Krispy Kreme with my mother and sister!
We got some mangoes from this store and it's been a while since I last ate those yummy fruits!
I ate some spaghetti from Jollibee.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I saw a wild *Toyota Supra Mk4* once again while I was driving on the highway. For a car that I've yet to mention, I most likely saw a *2008 Maserati GranTurismo S*! It was parked right in front of the place I was ordering food, so I lowkey got to look closely at the small details while waiting to pick up my food.  Anyway, I paid attention to the front grille, wheel rims (though the one I saw is different compared to the image), headlights, taillights, exhaust, and noticed a small writing of the word "Pininfarina" found on both sides of the car near the front wheels. Do you know what this means? This marks the 42nd unique manufacturer _and_ is the *175th* car on the list! Out of all of them, 141 cars (or at least similar in appearance) have appeared in the Gran Turismo series at one point, with one singular car that appeared in Mario Kart 8 lol. But really, I always find it awesome seeing different kinds that I recognize in video games during my drives, walks, and wherever else they want to show up. 
I ate pizza for lunch.
Completed my entry for one of the activities for the TBT Halloween event and it got accepted!
*Today (November 6, 2022)*

I cooked some tasty good food for breakfast and dinner!
Over the past week or so, I've been making some things on Inkscape as I have a livery idea that's been on my mind for a few weeks now. I really like it, even though I still got ways to go until I'm done.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did a custom race. It's funny driving a fast car while a couple of them are so slow that they are moving hazards haha.



Spoiler: The custom race photo



Featuring 12 cars, here is the list in order from first to last. Underlined names indicate I have seen them (or similar in appearance) in real life. _Spoiler alert: a lot of them are. _

*1981 Porsche 911 Turbo (930)*
*2017 Lexus LC500*
*2019 Ferrari F8 Tributo*
*1980 Renault R5 Turbo* You should see the *steering wheel* for this car. It looks pretty whacky and I like the unusual design!
*2014 Volkswagen Golf VII GTI*
*2008 Nissan Fairlady Z (Z34)* Here in Canada at least, this car is better known as the *Nissan 370Z!*
*2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6)* This is the car I got as a b-day gift in-game a few months ago. It's the one I'm driving in the photo. 
*2009 Abarth 500*
*1997 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec*
*2013 Pagani Huayra* This is one of the numerous cars I saw as diecast models in a store weeks ago. Really cool!
*1956 Porsche 356 A/1500 GS Carrera*
*1995 Honda Integra Type R (DC2)*







I finished my entry for the shadow summoning circles entry. Aside from a couple of very quick doodles, it's the first time in quite a long while that I did a bit of traditional drawing! I was worried that I might've gotten rusty since I've been doing digital 99% of the time, but I'm glad that my skills can be applied to the physical paper. Oh, and it got accepted too!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got an extra hour's sleep and we're finally back to actual time here!  I just wish it could stay this way. ;v;
☾ Watched the new One Piece and Spy x Family episodes with my parents this morning!  We also watched GeminiTay's latest Empires episode later, and it was super fun.
☾ I got to make good progress in the Pokémon Platinum postgame today, and made it into Stark Mountain!  Although if Buck could kindly respect that I just want to catch a Koffing for my Dex and stop fainting them on sight, that would be great.  I swear I'm gonna one-shot his darn Claydol next time
☾ And I got to make a couple rubber band bracelets! ^^ Found a new pattern that I really like too.


----------



## Franny

I had anxiety today.. and I was able to control it enough to have a fun day out ^^ no more letting anxiety run my life!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept so well and for so long last night. I'm so glad we're back to standard time.
- Unfortunately, it was rainy most of the day, but it was also really warm. It's supposed to be warm tomorrow too.
- I watched an episode of Outlander and the newest episode of Spy x Family.
- The Minnesota Vikings won yet again! I can't believe they're 7-1! 
- I had a nice day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I enjoyed a strawberry waffle cone.
- I finished my Shadow Summoning Circle and it was accepted. I completed all of the events that I could and now have enough currency for all the collectibles I want.
- I was able to remain a Dead Tree Wraith!


----------



## Franny

i got a lil cash bonus at work  gonna pay some bills!!!


----------



## Chris

This covers a few days rather than just today, but damn things have been busy! 


I had four job interviews Tues-Thurs. I didn't get any of the positions, but I was placed on the reserve list for two. I also had the opportunity to meet with a laboratory manager on Tuesday who has previously expressed interest in me coming to work for her when a position opens up. Job hunting is stressful but I feel like I'm making progress. I've three people in different regions of the country who are interested in me coming to work in their labs - just need the relevant posts to open! 
On Thursday, my partner and I went to our friends' wedding reception. We've only known them a few months—_we go bouldering with them once a week and go out on double-dates x1-2 a month_—so we were surprised to get an invite! Especially when we realised how small/intimate the event was. They're the only other gay couple in our friendship group so there was something really touching about being included in their special day. 
On Friday, we went to a fantastic prehistoric-themed light show with two other couples in our friendship group. It's only the fourth time I've seen my best friend (of 27 years!) and her fiancé in 2022. Fantastic evening. There were animatronic dinosaurs! 


Spoiler: Dinosaurs!









Saturday, Halloween karaoke! Our friends had various plans over Halloween weekend, so we left our spooky celebrations until Guy Fawkes instead. I couldn't afford a costume so worked with what I had to go for a vampire look.  


Spoiler: Playing dress-up.



Hidden the other person's face for privacy reasons, but she's my better half. 






Sunday was lunch with the in-laws. They don't live nearby so it is an irregular occurrence. It was fantastic catching up with them. I also stopped by GAME on the way and picked-up a copy of _Harvestella_ on Nintendo Switch. I've been wanting this game since it was announced and I happen to have some money coming in next week. It's not a lot, but being able to treat myself to a game at launch is a luxury I've not had in a couple of years. 
Today - I finally had a day off from everything! I had a lie in until 11am—_first time in a long while given The Master of Disguise / The Spirit Tree round start/end times  _—then used a voucher to get myself a meatball marinara sub for lunch and lazed around all afternoon alternating between catching up on TV and playing _Harvestella_. My partner is going to be home from the gym in an hour and she's bringing home onion ring suppers.  Then our plan for the evening is a quiet night at home with wine and a movie before I flit off elsewhere for a few days.


----------



## Midoriya

Nothing really exciting happened today.  Just your typical Monday.  It wasn't good but wasn't bad either, it just was.

However, @Foreverfox , the Dallas Mavericks are about to take on the Brooklyn Nets... in Dallas!  We should be able to smash them considering they're without Kyrie and it's in our home court.  We'll see though...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I finally found the config problem to my button issue on my deck  now I can be on Oak Harbor once again 
The settings must have been changed at some point in an update. It was kinda hidden. Super relieved.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Some merch sets I pre-ordered earlier this year arrived safely today!!  Got some really nice acrylic stands and some really sweet message cards too. ;v; Also some little wooden boxes with fake flowers that I'll figure out something to do with at some point ahahah.  
☾ I tidied up my desk!  I do best when my space is uncluttered, and it was about time for another clean-up.  And while I don't _usually_ like to keep merch on my desk, one of the things I got today was too cute to pass up on.  Bearsace's gonna be my work buddy from here out.


Spoiler: Bearsace






(Had to lay it down to get a decent pic, but it normally stands upright!)


☾ Played Pokémon Platinum some more, and managed to catch a Weezing (despite Buck)!  Also caught a Beldum and Cresselia... albeit at great cost to my Pokéballs. ^^;
☾ My family and I are almost caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's videos again!
☾ Got ahold of some official art in better quality that I'd been searching for!


----------



## Croconaw

Not very eventful, but I’m really happy about the first point. I thought I was going to have phone issues, lol. Still, I have never cracked my screen, so my good track record with phones remains.

⟡ I found a magnetic phone charger. My phone’s charging port has debris in it or something, and it won’t charge. I’m glad I have a solution now. It was way cheaper than getting it fixed. 
⟡ I played a round of Mario Party Superstars with my favorite person last night. I also helped her with evolving a few Pokémon, and we battled afterwards. 
⟡ I hand washed my drawstring bag and it came out clean. It’s not machine washable. I’ve never washed something by hand before, so I’m just happy it came out clean.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept pretty well last night.
- My first day back at work after my week off was okay. Not great, but I'll take okay.
- The weather was so nice and warm today. I'm sad that it's going to get quite chilly starting tomorrow.
- I saw some cute squirrels on our walk this afternoon. I also saw Ms. Potter, the rabbit, in my yard last night.
- I didn't get stressed today and just took everything in stride.
- The Baltimore Ravens won tonight so my husband is happy!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Nothing really exciting happened today.  Just your typical Monday.  It wasn't good but wasn't bad either, it just was.
> 
> However, @Foreverfox , the Dallas Mavericks are about to take on the Brooklyn Nets... in Dallas!  We should be able to smash them considering they're without Kyrie and it's in our home court.  We'll see though...



I fell asleep before it happened, but the Mavs won 96-94, and Luka Doncic extended his 30-point game streak to nine!


----------



## Franny

I have some holiday candles coming in the mail today! They're so good smelling, I'm so excited. Hot cocoa and cream <3

*Don't forget to vote today in the USA, if you're of voting age!*


----------



## Autumn247

I got a Gastly pokemon collectible from @LittleMissPanda today  and got to talk about Pokemon with them for awhile which is really nice, was an awesome surprise seeing a message in my inbox today especially since I'm having an extremely stressful week. And I love the whole Gastly evolution line 
I've been thoroughly enjoying watching the original Digimon anime, I'm currently on season 1, I got the seasons 1-4 DVD box set recently 
Ordered a Yugioh starter deck because I'm a big fan of the yugioh anime and want to learn the TCG 
Super excited for this weekend, the stressful stuff going on this week should be over by then and then I'm baking some chocolate chip pumpkin bread and having my sister over to visit and putting my Christmas tree up


----------



## hakutaku

- Tried on the new winter clothes I bought last night, and they all fit nicely!

- My friend and I went out for lunch today, it was really nice to catch up with him. We also made plans to go watch Black Panther 2 next week lol 

- Got some work done for uni this afternoon, then had a shower


----------



## S.J.

Another wrap-up of the last week or so. 
@/Liz! brought me a bunch of recipes and materials in ACNH so that I could start decorating for Christmas! I also had a lot of festive items that Jenny @/themysterybidder gifted me a little while ago too. I'm enjoying starting to decorate for Christmas in-game. 
 I got some positive news in a meeting on Monday, and also finalised a lot of work last week, so I can start on a new project. 
 Some Christmas and birthday gifts for people I know arrived in the mail! It's hard waiting until Christmas to give them! 
 I've really enjoyed the TBT Halloween event! It felt really stress-free, and the tasks were a lot of fun. 
 I'm also very grateful to people on TBT for gifting me yellow candies during the Halloween event, and also for trading potions with me. So much kindness! 
 On the livestream of the peregrine falcons, the baby falcons have lost all of their baby white feathers now. They look like falcons now! 
 On the weekend I visited my mum, and talked to my sister. She bought me a souvenir from a trip she was on, which was sweet.
 I've felt a bit art-blocked lately. I find it helps having a _purpose _for drawing, but I worked on some sketches on both days of the weekend, which I think has been good! 

I feel like there's something missing I wanted to add, but maybe I'll remember later! 
edit: I remembered! There was a lunar eclipse last night! It was very pretty!


----------



## magicaldonkey

im a celeb is back!! (as of last night), also ant & dec have been doing livestreams after every show through instagram which is the CAHNTENT 
+ if anyone'll be watching the series then hmu
loved the TBT halloween event, though am hyped to be able to change my pfp again 
gonna have a spicy burger (AKA bomgar) for dinner monchies. feeling pretty chill atm


----------



## Halloqueen

I managed to see the blood moon lunar eclipse early this morning.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I had some free points in Clip Studio Paint that were expiring soon, so I went looking for some new art assets!  I found lots of nice brushes, textures, and pose references, and a lot of cool materials that were totally free too. ^^
☾ I got to visit my aunt for the first time in a while, and we helped her vote!
☾ A Code: Realize acrylic stand I'd pre-ordered arrived today! 
☾ Also got to play more Pokémon Platinum this evening!  I've been working on filling out my Pokédex some more (definitely not going for full completion, but I like to get what I can), and have also been training up a Gengar I traded over from my old HeartGold file!  I'm hoping she'll be able to help me with the roaming birds ahaha. ;u;


----------



## LadyDestani

I have a few things to be happy about today, despite a lot of things not going as planned.

- I slept really deeply last night.
- I voted. It doesn't look like any of my candidates are going to win, but it's closer than I thought it would be. Maybe there's some hope for change in the future.
- Even though nothing seemed to go right all day, I was able to remain calm and not let my anxiety get the better of me.
- I finished the most important and difficult tasks for work that needed to be done today.
- I purchased my Halloween collectibles! I love my new potions and Gourdy! Plus I grabbed a bonus Rafflesia with my leftover gold. I had exactly enough thanks to my two correct guesses in Master of Disguise.


----------



## Franny

Everything I voted "yes" on passed and my choices of candidates won  There's hope for my silly little state after all. I'm elated


----------



## Autumn247

The Pokemon drawing @LittleMissPanda did of Haunter for me is amazing!  I love it so much 
My appointment with my psychiatrist went well today.  Having a med increase due to an increase in some hypomanic/verging on manic symptoms, hoping that helps calm me down a bit.  It doesn't help that I'm simultaneously going through some stressful situations in addition to that. But things look like they will be a little less stressful around the holiday season, and hopefully my meds help calm me down and stop my symptoms, so I have that to look forward to.  This is a dose I've been on in the past and it helped me a lot before when dealing with these symptoms
I had my apartment recertification today, it went well, I signed my lease again for another year
I spent some of the morning playing ACNH which was very peaceful
Have been continuing to watch season 1 of the Digimon anime and really enjoying it


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply last night.
- I went into the office for a farewell party for a coworker.
- I got free pizza for lunch.
- I got to leave work early for a massage therapy session.
- I talked to the contractor about our bathroom remodel and things are progressing. Almost everything has been ordered.
- When I got home, my husband had mulched the leaves and swept both porches and the steps.
- My dog was so happy to see me. 
- Two more days to go until the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We watched fWhip's latest Empires episode this evening!  I've also been listening to some old Minecraft Let's Plays of GeminiTay's in the background recently, and I've been really enjoying those. ^^
☾ Caught Articuno in Pokémon Platinum today!  My Gengar still isn't quite fast enough to stop Zapdos from fleeing, but soon, I think.
☾ The Dead Tree Wraiths won the war, and I got a couple achievements and a community favorite!!  I had a lot of fun with this Halloween event overall too!


----------



## Bluelady

-Although I still feel a bit tired, I'm glad that I got to take a nap in the afternoon. 

-My nephew wasn't difficult today, and he didn't even toss and turn during his nap.

-I finally got some energy to play some games after not doing so for a few days.

-My sister bought me some corn dogs and chili cheese fries. They were yummy.


----------



## Franny

I bought more bath & body works candles ;w; nothing makes me happier than a sale~


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Pokémon Violet releases in ten days and I’m very excited to play alongside my favorite person. We’re going to battle every few levels and play at the same pace. 
*crosses fingers for Totodile but I’m not getting my hopes up*
⟡ I found some Hawaiian Punch in little bottles and picked some up. They are the perfect travel size and something I wouldn’t mind taking with me on the train.
⟡ I enjoyed the Halloween event and I cannot wait for the upcoming winter event.
⟡ I saw Keagan tonight and shared some of my food with him.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I HAVE BEEN SLAYING THIS WEEK IN SCHOOL 


Spoiler: ELA Suspenseful Narrative Story














Spoiler: Social Studies Quiz











Spoiler: Math Assignments











Spoiler: Science this week and last week!











Spoiler: OVERALL








I tried to check and blurr anything that was personal information so if you see any please send me a message and I will take it down to prevent doxing myself!


----------



## S.J.

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ Pokémon Violet releases in ten days and I’m very excited to play alongside my favorite person. We’re going to battle every few levels and play at the same pace.
> *crosses fingers for Totodile but I’m not getting my hopes up*
> ⟡ I found some Hawaiian Punch in little bottles and picked some up. They are the perfect travel size and something I wouldn’t mind taking with me on the train.
> ⟡ I enjoyed the Halloween event and I cannot wait for the upcoming winter event.
> ⟡ I saw Keagan tonight and shared some of my food with him.



I forgot how close the release date was!  I've been trying not to think about it to avoid spoilers! So glad you reminded me.  Also glad to see Keagan is doing well.  Hope you are doing well too! 



Mr_Keroppi said:


> I HAVE BEEN SLAYING THIS WEEK IN SCHOOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ELA Suspenseful Narrative Story
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468658View attachment 468659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Social Studies Quiz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Math Assignments
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Science this week and last week!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OVERALL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468663
> 
> 
> I tried to check and blurr anything that was personal information so if you see any please send me a message and I will take it down to prevent doxing myself!



You are doing amazing! You have worked so hard! You should be super proud!  I also just noticed your collectible lineup and I love it! It's perfect!


----------



## Midoriya

- My second week in an office went well.  Loving my job!  

- I have tomorrow off work and am headed on a road trip this weekend.  

- Finally settled on a new aesthetic for the forums.  Unsure how long I'll keep it, but I like it.  

EDIT:



Spoiler: Maybellene says goodnight!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched Grian's latest episode while we were having dinner and oh my god, it was absolutely killing me. 
☾ Got to read through another chapter in the otome route replay I've been on! Pokémon Platinum has been taking up most of my gaming time recently, so I'm glad I was able to find the time to get back to this.  Oh, and speaking of...
☾ I caught Zapdos and Moltres today!  And I'm extra happy that I happened to catch them in numerical order.  I'm... _so_ glad to be done with the roamers in this game lol   Also found a Dome Fossil in the Underground and got a Kabuto!
☾ I got to see some nice fanart of one of my comfort characters!
☾ Finished working on my Halloween aesthetic for next year!  I think I'm about ready to let go of spooky season now.  ...Mostly.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night.
- I selected my benefits for next year.
- I finished creating the slides for a presentation I have to give soon.
- I cleared out a bunch of emails from my inbox.
- I saw Ms. Potter, the bunny, in my front yard this evening.
- I had a good dinner and a brownie for dessert.
- The wraith mascots in the banner make me smile.
- Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m happy that tomorrow is Teddiursa community day


----------



## Sophie23

And I’m watching second Harry Potter film tonight- I watched the first one last night  

Just to give me more ideas for my Harry Potter island I’m going to make I just need to restart and work on it


----------



## honeyaura

I (barely) have weird head pains today. I’m overall feeling nice today!


----------



## hakutaku

- my train got cancelled, so i just had a chilled out day instead of going to uni today lol i stayed home and watch The Crown season 5 on Netflix 

- my mum was rlly sweet and got me the Lindt bear advent calendar today  she buys my sister and i an advent calendar each every christmas, and i thought that one in particular was very cute

- negotiated an  trade in a game i play!! very happy i managed to trade for a very valuable item i missed out on


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in today.  Very much appreciated!

- I got paid and it was a large amount.

- I folded my clothes and cleared off my desk, organized my room, and just generally started getting ready for my trip tomorrow.

- I was downstairs putting dishes away, and began singing "Last Christmas" to Pippi.  She was not amused.  



Spoiler: unamused Pippi












But then as she was walking away, I started singing "All I Want For Christmas Is You" and she turned around and started meowing to the lyrics.  

- My partner has been sweet to me lately.

- Earned my fourth gym badge in my Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke.  My team is looking really good!

- Saving the best for last, but the Dallas STARS play the San Jose Sharks tonight... in Dallas!  The Sharks aren't that good this year and the Stars #1 goalie Jake Oettinger may be back in net, so I'm looking forward to a good game!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I saw my favorite person today. We talked about the possibility of hanging out towards the end of November. She says she misses Keagan and the fact that she’s close with my dog makes me happy. We will be hanging out a lot more now, too, since her schedule is starting to free up. 
I’m just a bit nervous about the possibility of her meeting my grandma because she wants to, but my grandma has _very_ whack viewpoints. I really don’t want her being mean to my favorite person (due to how close and openly affectionate we are with each other) considering my grandma got offended by the fact that I don’t carry a purse. Oh, well. 
⟡  I’m still very excited about Pokémon Violet releasing very soon. I have my digital copy pre-ordered. 
⟡ I had Subway for a late lunch today. I ended up getting a steak and cheese sub with a six pack of cookies. Subway has the best cookies and they are now added to my snack options for travel. 
⟡ I’m happy that I had back to back short days at work and I was able to get lots of relaxation time in. I have plans to play some Mario Party Superstars tonight with my favorite person when she gets off work. We may battle Pokémon afterwards because our game nights are a weekly thing for us.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Caught a ton of new Pokémon in Platinum today, and also went back through Stark Mountain for the items I wasn't able to get last time.  Got Heatran too! ( •̀ᴗ•́)b
☾ I also made a couple more rubber band bracelets!  I managed to use up the rest of one of my (many) colors as well, so that felt nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply again last night.
- It rained all morning but stopped just in time for our afternoon walk.
- I completed writing my annual review and finished some other important work tasks.
- I saw not one but _two _rabbits in the backyard this evening.
- A few of the items for our bathroom have already been delivered.
- The city has finally fixed the streetlight near our house. For years it would only stay lit for a few minutes at a time.
- It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Bluelady

-Despite the interruptions from my nephew, I did a lot of cleaning today.

-Bought some items and candy in preparation of the guests that we will have tomorrow.

-My mosquito bites itch less than they did these past 3 days.

-My nephew wasn’t sitting down during dinner, so I would walk around behind him with his plate in one hand and try to feed him that way. At one point he started running, so I chased after him. I found this situation funny because it reminded me of this meme.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I heard you guys made more posts in this thread, so I put in my reactions to catch up once more! Today (or technically yesterday) was a really great day for me. 

*November 11, 2022*

I slept well last night.
I had a midterm and did really well!



Spoiler: I'd consider this a silver result!











While it got rainy in the afternoon, I enjoyed the weather! I did get a few raindrops on me, though lol.
I made another traditional drawing again! It's more of a sketch as I wasn't aiming for perfection. I'm happy and satisfied that I'm using an actual pencil to draw once more. 



Spoiler: My scruffy drawing lol



I went ahead and tried drawing in Sailor Moon style! Admittedly, I have not watched a single episode of that show.  This is actually one of @/xSuperMario64's OCs, but I somehow messed up the details between two characters and muddled them into one lol. This sketch is more of a practice and I'll start the digital drawing tomorrow hopefully!




By the way, I saw Bug's most recent drawing over in his art thread! It always brings a smile to my face from the stuff he's produced. Also, I've been chatting with him on discord and it's great to hear that the past couple of days for him have been really good. Bug's been going through some stuff that I won't go into detail about out of respect and I'm glad that my friends in general are happy. 




I played Gran Turismo 7 and did some time trials. I also collected some bonus credits for going fast in an online time trial.
Speaking of which, I've been continuously buying a few more Hotwheels over the past week now. Managed to snag some good finds too!



Spoiler: Haha, smol car go vroom



I keep hearing positive things about Koenigsegg, so I decided to buy this *Koenigsegg Gemera* last week. Unfortunately, the brand does not appear in the Gran Turismo series rip. I was pleasantly surprised to find a *Pagani Zonda R* and a *Toyota Supra* (Mk4) from a few days ago, especially for the former. Prior to seeing it, I didn't know the Zonda R existed as a Hotwheels toy!






I listened to one of the soundtracks from Game & Watch Gallery 4. First played it when I was very young and it brings back memories of trying to get a really good high score in various games. 



Spoiler: Another spoiler lol



Mario's Cement Factory







-------------------------------



Midoriya said:


> - I got to sleep in today.  Very much appreciated!
> 
> - I got paid and it was a large amount.
> 
> - I folded my clothes and cleared off my desk, organized my room, and just generally started getting ready for my trip tomorrow.
> 
> - I was downstairs putting dishes away, and began singing "Last Christmas" to Pippi.  She was not amused.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: unamused Pippi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then as she was walking away, I started singing "All I Want For Christmas Is You" and she turned around and started meowing to the lyrics.
> 
> - My partner has been sweet to me lately.
> 
> - Earned my fourth gym badge in my Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke.  My team is looking really good!
> 
> - Saving the best for last, but the Dallas STARS play the San Jose Sharks tonight... in Dallas!  The Sharks aren't that good this year and the Stars #1 goalie Jake Oettinger may be back in net, so I'm looking forward to a good game!


I don't know what your trip is all about, but I hope you have a good time and a safe trip, my friend! Maybe Pippi could set up all the holiday decorations by the time you get back lol.


----------



## KittenNoir

My mum called me tonight to tell me my sisters boyfriend asked my dad if he could marry her.....

OMG........ I AM SO EXICTED........


----------



## imorileo

I bleached my hair and its still pretty healthy! I'm glad I didn't kill my scalp and I won't need to shave my head lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

Merielle said:


> ☾ Caught a ton of new Pokémon in Platinum today, and also went back through Stark Mountain for the items I wasn't able to get last time.  Got Heatran too! ( •̀ᴗ•́)b


nice on getting heatran! :3

maybe i should try the post game on diamond, pearl, platinum, brillent diamond & shining pearl sometime, after all.... i'm running out of games i want to play.... i do have a few i want to continue to play a little, though...  *acnh, sospoot, digimon cyber sleuth*

probably is... it takes forever to chase after the lake trio ... & unlike brillent diamond/shining pearl, you can't trade on dp or platinum....


----------



## Beanz

i passed my learners permit test today


----------



## Sophie23

I got 13 shiny Teddiursa today from the community day


----------



## Dim

A few of my coworkers were busy standing around talking and they all got yelled at for it. Lol karma


----------



## TheDuke55

Dim said:


> A few of my coworkers were busy standing around talking and they all got yelled at for it. Lol karma


lmao everyone's posts so wholesome.

Dim's. Yes buurn buuuurn! Muwahaha burn!



I really haven't been that active here lately. Things just haven't really been going well, so I kind of slipped away. I am going away on a trip this weekend and am flying. I really haven't thought about it much, just because of how hectic and exhausting things have been lately. But I am sure it's going to be a lot of fun. I just need to get away from all this and de-stress.


----------



## Jhine7

Day 1 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!



Spoiler: Top 3 Day 1 Photos


----------



## tbro13

Jhine7 said:


> Day 1 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 3 Day 1 Photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468988View attachment 468989View attachment 468990


Amazing! Hope you’re having a great time!


----------



## Jhine7

tbro13 said:


> Amazing! Hope you’re having a great time!


Thanks so much! Exhausting 10 hour travel day but worth the wait!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I finally figured out how to part my hair on the side that I've been wanting to do for so long. It just took me a ridiculous amount of time to figure it out and yet the answer was so simple and right in front of me, lol. At least I'm laughing about it and not beating myself up from it, so that's also a plus.

Now I can grow these bangs out and have now set up my switch to the way I want it with the right mii character and can now relax and play. I'm also doing a before and after pictures of myself to see my progress too. I'll post those in the what do you look like thread later on, as I would like to share.


----------



## LadyDestani

Jhine7 said:


> Day 1 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 3 Day 1 Photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468988View attachment 468989View attachment 468990


It looks so beautiful! I hope you have a wonderful honeymoon!

Today I'm happy because:
- I've been sleeping so much better since the time changed back. I wish we could keep standard time forever.
- I met one of my favorite neighbor dogs. He's a white toy poodle and his name is Cooper. He always looks so adorable bouncing at the door whenever we pass his house. I was happy to finally see him close up. My dog didn't react terribly towards him either.
- I watched the newest episode of Spy x Family and another episode of Outlander.
- I had a nice, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog. My dog snuggled with me a lot more than usual.
- I picked up some strawberries at the store yesterday and they were delicious.
- The vanity light I originally picked was sold out when we went to order it, but I found another one that I think I might love even more.
- Looking forward to another day off tomorrow and getting to sleep in.


----------



## Mr_Persona

i cleaned/organized again and i got even more room than before. So satisfying to look at the finish afterwards.


----------



## Merielle

☾ This was actually late yesterday after I'd already posted here, but my tuxedo kitty just?? Climbed up on my collarbone and laid down??   Anyways I was stuck with a face full of cat for like 20 minutes, but it was really cute and sweet.
☾ I played Pokémon Platinum again today!  I've now caught all of the Poké Radar exclusive Pokémon, and I bred a few Eevees too.  I've got Vaporeon, Flareon, and Jolteon so far; going to work on getting the other Eeveelutions soon.
☾ Watched GeminiTay's latest video and also Dollightful's new doll shopping vlog!  
☾ Also got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus again!  I'm going for 100%, so I'm still on the research grind, but I did also take the time to recover some player satchels too.


----------



## Neb

- I got up at a reasonable hour for the second day in a row!
- I made some good progress on a book I've been reading.
- Being a peace bonding staff member at an anime convention has gone well! I really enjoy the job and most of the social experiences I've had have been positive.
- I ordered some tasty drunken noodles from a new Thai restaurant!
- I relaxed in the evening with a good anime.


----------



## Midoriya

- Our trip has been successful and we're headed back today.

- We watched The Pink Panther before going to sleep, and it was genuinely so funny.  I definitely plan on watching the rest another time.

- @Foreverfox Luka Doncic ERUPTED for 40+ points and the Dallas Mavericks beat the Portland Trailblazers in Dallas 117-112!  It seems like it was just the boost they needed.     

(Normally I'd be asleep right now, but between this hotel bed and my dad's snoring, it's very difficult.   )


----------



## Dim

Midoriya said:


> (Normally I'd be asleep right now, but between this hotel bed and my dad's snoring, it's very difficult.   )


Been there lmaooo


----------



## mogyay

i woke up early today which is really rare for a sunday 
had a good workout at the gym 
had a really nice lunch with my mum! we went to a new cafe where i live and it was so good, definitely going back soon! 
overall a good sunday which doesn't happen often haha


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy because I:

- Went to a holiday market full of local vendors

- Found a new cross-body bag in a gorgeous color that I love

- Went out for lunch with my mom

- Went dress shopping

- Got some cleaning done


----------



## hakutaku

- Had a relaxing Sunday! I had a long sleep, watched an episode of The Crown, then had a bath

- The mini frangipane mince pies from Aldi are amazing, I had 2 with my coffee today 

- I've been enjoying seeing Mercedes back to succeeding in F1 this weekend too lmao


----------



## Midoriya

- Back from my trip and glad to be home.

- Got my sixth gym badge in my Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke!  

- Was listening to the radio on the way back, and the Dallas STARS beat the Philadelphia Flyers 5-1!!!  Much appreciated and much needed in order to stay in 1st in the NHL Central Division.


----------



## Merielle

☾ This week's One Piece episode was really cool, and we watched the latest episode of Spy x Family too!  And we did also watch our usual episodes of Fairy Tail and Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood yesterday; I just forgot to mention them somehow ahaha.
☾ I read for a teensy bit!  I didn't get very far in the book I'm on, but I'm hoping I'll be able to get back to reading more regularly again soon.
☾ Played more Pokémon Platinum today, and managed to get a Helix, Claw, and Root Fossil in the Underground!! ;v; Just need to dig up some Old Amber and I'll be set as far as obtainable fossils go.  I've also been working on evolving some Pokémon while I'm waiting until I can catch a Ditto.
☾ And I was able to play Legends: Arceus some this evening too!  Completed the Path of Solitude for a few Pokémon before going on one of my usual expeditions. 
☾ We watched LDShadowLady's newest Empires episode as well!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning and woke up naturally on my own.
- I finished watching season 5 of Outlander. There were several emotional episodes that were very well done. Looking forward to whenever season 6 drops on Netflix.
- I got caught up on My Hero Academia and Raven of the Inner Palace.
- The Minnesota Vikings had a spectacular come back win against the Buffalo Bills! I really didn't expect them to win that game, but everything went their way at the end. 
- I had a hot fudge sundae this evening.
- I enjoyed a nice, hot shower.
- I'm going to read a bit before bed.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm glad that I somewhat got justice after getting attacked by a dog  My boss supported me in getting a report in about it and got the dog confiscated from its terrible owners!


----------



## Sophie23

Happy today because I think I’ve found the perfect map for my new island that is going to be Harry Potter themed


----------



## Jhine7

Day 2 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!
Highlights were ziplining through the rainforest and a sky bridge tour.



Spoiler: Top 3 Day 2 Photos


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I'm not really sure what. But my mood's been really good these last two days. I'm feeling more positive than I have in months


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up early and I feel rejuvenated.

- My partner has been sweet to me.

- Looking forward to work today.

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight!


----------



## honeyaura

My day is just starting, and while I’m not feeling physically great in my head, I’m always grateful just being (overall) healthy and alive.


----------



## hakutaku

- Uni went well today, none of my trains got cancelled 
- Wore a cute outfit!
- Tried the new Starbucks gingerbread latte, it was nice (but very sweet!)
- Completed my slides for a group presentation 
- Changed my bed sheets, did some laundry, and washed my hair when i got home, so feeling refreshed 
- My brother is coming over for dinner later 
- I'm happy I have a day off tomorrow lol


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was throwing up sick with a headache on Saturday likely due to extreme heat, and I woke up to the sweetest message on Sunday morning from my favorite person.  I didn’t end up reading the message until this morning, though, because I slept practically the whole day yesterday.
⟡ I’m happy that I feel better, but I haven’t eaten anything since Saturday. I’m going to need to eat something tonight, but I need to start small, like soup. Nope. Scratch that… 
⟡ I ended up getting a steak and cheese sub from Subway, along with more cookies. I’m hoping this will stay down because I finally feel well enough to eat again. 
⟡ I’m in the process of doing some much needed laundry, and I’m happy to be able to sleep in nice, clean, sheets. I’m just happy there were no squatters either so I can get my stuff done.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Continued my work in Pokémon Platinum!  Still making slow but steady progress in my Pokédex while also trying to level my party enough for catching Dialga and Palkia later. ^^ 
☾ Watched another of SmallishBeans' Empires series!  We're an episode behind currently, but I'm loving the underground marketplace developments.
☾ I also enjoyed listening to GeminiTay's 1.16 Minecraft survival singleplayer series in the background today.  I do sneak glances at her builds every now and again though ahaha


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through my work day, completed everything that had to be done, didn't let myself get stressed, and finished up right on time.
- I ordered a birthday present for my nephew. He turns 13 next week!
- I've got a few ideas for Christmas presents even though I'm not ready to buy any just yet.
- I've gotten better about my self-care routines, things that I let slip during the pandemic, and as a result my hair and skin are both feeling softer.


----------



## BrokenSanity

- I weight-lifted again after so long and found a new technique to do
- I had a icy cold shower
- I ate mashed potatoes
- I feel really good in my new clothes
- I did a new art piece(my avatar) and changed my TBT aesthetic


----------



## Ravenkitty22

I won one of the raffles!
It’s pretty cold, yay! (can I get some snow please?)
I’m putting together a special gift for one of my close friends who’s leaving soon. I forgot how much I like giving gifts
It was a relatively chill day, which is a nice break from the chaos that it’s been recently. 
This is more yesterday’s list, oops


----------



## Foreverfox

This was yesterday, but I was gifted my 5th nightmare egg!!! The last one needed for my half lineup!!  I have the most wonderful friends and they’re a constant reminder of how blessed I am  over time, I’ll probably try to go for 5 more for a full lineup, but I’m going to ride this joy out for a while


----------



## Jhine7

Day 3 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!
Highlights were white-water rafting down the Balsa River and learning about Costa Rican culture at a native restaurant.



Spoiler: Top 3 Day 3 Photos


----------



## jadetine

Jhine7 said:


> Day 3 of Costa Rican honeymoon complete!
> Highlights were white-water rafting down the Balsa River and learning about Costa Rican culture at a native restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 3 Day 3 Photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469174View attachment 469175View attachment 469176


Tom Nook is looking very exotic on that outside table! XD
What a dream trip; I'm taking notes.


I didn't get a chance to sit down and brag yesterday, but several lovely tbt'ers have stepped in to fulfill or offer my collectible wishlist items early! TY friends! @Roxxy @S.J. @Holla @Corrie @Firesquids
I'm also making progress on one of my best sketches yet. Art improvement is so gradual and hard to notice, but I am starting to feel more proud of my work.
I talked about how some folks irl were telling me to "do something more useful with my time" and several members here shared some supportive words, so I felt much better about my doodles.  I had a lovely conversation with my kindred artist @Aquilla and that just about made my day
Also YASSSSS it's hoodie weather!


----------



## Foreverfox

And for TODAY, I’m happy that Nicholas’ casts to fix his club feet are almost done! We were supposed to have 2 or 3 more weeks of them, but when we went today, they said he made huge progress and has his last set on! And they’re waterproof?! Which I didn’t know was a thing, so he can take baths again!!


----------



## Kattea

I'm happy today that my friends are trying out my new hobby (roller skating!) and we are going for sushi afterwards. I just moved back to my hometown and I'm just happy to have people to hang out with again after being on my own for a year. <3


----------



## Corrie

I designed a Boston Pizza menu (for my job) for specials and alcohol and they approved it without any changes! This makes me happy because I designed it from scratch and wasn't 100% sure what style they were looking for.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

haven't posted in here in forever so I have a lot to talk abt:

★ currently listening to some of my favorite synthwave songs at a 8000Hz sample rate, makes it sound like it's coming over a phone call but there's something so sweet and nostalgic about it 

★ the new Pokemon game will be out in like 3 days and I'm so excited!!!  I'm gonna record me playing it and upload it for my youtube channel! I cant wait to get a Sprigatito and name him Cheech Martin lmfaoooooo

★ it's getting chilly outside which means I can start bundling up in my cozy heated blankets when I'm just chillin at home 

★ spent my night last night just binge watching Poofesure while high asf and it was such a great time 

★ recently got back into playing Webkinz, and I got codes for a Griffin as well as a Silver Fox! the former is one I've been wanting for prob a decade or more, and the latter is one that was just released like a few years but I needed it considering silver foxes are my favorite animal 
here they are standing with my two floral foxes!





★ speaking of Webkinz I also managed to get a plush of the fennec fox (which is relatively difficult to find) and it's in great condition! I'm expanding my Webkinz fox collection lol  now I just need the virtual version!

★ I have a few commissions I'm working on, I haven't taken art commissions in quite a while but I'm pretty excited to see what kinda stuff I can come up with!

★ I got my other room cleaned out, I mostly organized my webkinz and beanie babies into boxes so that they're not just lying around and I can pull them out when I want to see them. now I can chill in there w the cats and dog and play some classic games on my 80s TV  I also have plans to decorate some more in there, I have an old rotary wall phone and my grandpa's eagle statues and I'm hoping to hang up a miniature shelf so I can put some stuff on it!

★ I recently learned how to record stuff onto VHS tapes so I've been recording episode of spongebob that I can watch on my little TV+VCR while I'm drawing 

★ been working on myself some more recently. I'm trying my best to not get mad at myself when I make a mistake, and especially to not be disappointed in things that I want to do (or say I will do) and then end up not doing. the latter has been very difficult for me, I still feel disappointed in myself a lot. but I'm working on it.

★ I love my kitties and my dog and my mom 

★ currently in the process of getting off my anti-depressants so this may be a rough time for me, but I'm hoping that whatever I try later on will help me feel normal again


----------



## xara

man, it’s been a long time since i’ve posted in here.  i’ve tried to be active in liking everyone’s posts when i could, but i’ve been pretty silent since i went on hiatus back in may. but now that i’m pretty much back from hiatus, i’d like to try posting in here more regularly again!

a lot has happened since may lol, so for rn i’ll just talk about the big things i’m happy about that have happened between now and then. 

𓆩♡𓆪 finally sent my switch lite in for joy-con/stick drift repair over the summer! i was really anxious about doing so, but the drift had gotten so bad that the console was practically unusable, so i took my chances haha. thankfully, though, everything went pretty well! i was a big dummy who forgot to include a note containing important info in my shipping box, so that was kinda nerve-wracking, but whoever did the repair was able to figure everything out and my lite is as good as new! i still have a lot of catching up to do in new horizons, but i was finally able to give _mario party superstars_ a try and even played with some friends! it was a lot of fun!
𓆩♡𓆪 completed an 8-week-long group therapy program over the summer! i’m still on a waitlist for individual therapy, but the group therapy was really nice. everyone in the group was super supportive and kind, and the things i learned helped a lot and made me feel validated. i even learned a new breathing exercise that actually helps me when i’m feeling anxious!
𓆩♡𓆪 made it to canada’s wonderland (an amusement park) for the first time in about 10 or so years! i went with my mom, and while it was difficult to get around very much with my mobility issues, i managed and had a pretty fun time! definitely am not a fan of rollercoasters much anymore, but i got some treats and 2 new plushies out of the trip! it was nice to go back after so long.


Spoiler: plushies








𓆩♡𓆪 i also made it to niagara falls for the first time! i’ve had plans to go twice before in my life, but they always fell through for one reason or another, so i’m very happy i got to go! i had to stick to the canadian side since i don’t have a passport, but it’s so beautiful and lively down there! i went on the niagara skywheel (which allowed for a beautiful view of the falls!), and to an arcade! the arcade was also adjoined with a boston pizza, where i had the most delicious nachos and met the kindest waiter! would love to go back one day once my fractured foot/ankle is healed. <3


Spoiler: the falls 🤩










𓆩♡𓆪 on august 15th, my family and i adopted a kitty named bonk! i actually already posted in here about her, so i’ll just update on her: she’s doing good! she’s in perfect health, has perfect teeth, and her last vet appointment was to just get her claws trimmed! she is truly the most insane, annoying cat i’ve ever met — she isn’t afraid of the vacuum, she chews up cardboard and spits it out all over the living room, she has no spacial awareness (which has resulted in her falling from semi-high platforms numerous times ), _very_ vocal, has an extremely active and strong tail that loves to whack loudly against the walls and my door at all hours of the day, plays hockey with packaged mentos (breath mints) and shoves them under my door and the bathroom door when i’m in there in hopes i’ll open the door etc. she’s nuts, but she’s also the sweetest little baby and i love her to pieces. she’s very lucky she’s cute lol.


Spoiler: she has committed many crimes




















𓆩♡𓆪 purchased a real life celeste chick plush from the lovely @/Laudine! we all know how obsessed i am with the collectible version, so having a real life plushie is amazing and i’m so grateful.  it’s honestly something i’ve dreamed about since 2020 fair lol.


Spoiler: the baby <3



look at all the extras laudine sent me as well.  i’m not worthy fr









lots of other nice things have happened as well, but this post is already insanely long haha. it’s nice to be back.


----------



## Alienfish

- My new phone subscription at my new operator started today! I mean where I live the coverage/connection is really bad no matter which you use, but I see improvements going out of my suburb and PoGo and Pikmin Bloom feel better!
- Got a blue 60s maxi dress in the mail today. Need to wash and steam/iron it a bit I think cause it's kinda wrinkly and stuff but I love it!
- Hopefully my new bank card comes in tomorrow!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got up early again this morning and without trying too hard my sleep schedule is finally fixed!  Glad to have clean sheets on my bed as well.

- I just earned my seventh gym badge in my Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke.  I'm on pace to beat the game before Pokemon Scarlet/Violet release on Friday, and I'm taking Friday off of work to play Pokemon Scarlet at release time.  : P

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Los Angeles Clippers tonight in Dallas, and @~Kilza~ the Dallas Stars take on the Tampa Bay Lightning tonight in Tampa Bay.  Looking forward to both games.


----------



## KittenNoir

Got the call my PS5 has arrived for me to collect but I’m at work and they close when I finish so my lovely aunt is collecting it now for me


----------



## Merielle

☾ I cleaned up my computer a bit today and got rid of some old files!  It took me on a nice little nostalgia trip too in some cases. 
☾ We're starting to catch back up with fWhip's Empires SMP videos too!
☾ I got to play Pokémon Platinum for a little bit this evening!  Caught a Happiny and a Kangaskhan, and evolved one of my Eevees into Espeon!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I made it through another busy day of work, managed to keep my stress levels low, and completed everything that had to be done.
- The evenings are getting darker and I love it. Everything feels so much nicer and more peaceful.
- I tried a peppermint milkshake and enjoyed it.
- My husband and my dog are so sweet and I love them so much.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today has been really weird for being simultaneously bad and good for me. I somehow left the keys in the car and locked myself out... Thankfully it only happened at home and got resolved within a few hours.

In engine class, I finally got to remove the crankshaft! We did a couple of measurements here and there before returning it because next week will be the start of putting things back together. Unlike the engine parts I've mentioned prior, I took a photo of the thing!



Spoiler: I present to you a crankshaft



I will warn you that it's pretty heavy, so I had to be careful returning it to its rightful spot lol.






For the first time (I think), it snowed today! It was also pretty cold and I'm already getting some winter vibes.
Over the past few days, I've yet again managed to find more interesting Hotwheels to buy! No photos this time around, though. I will say that I did get a *Lotus Sport Elise* and a *1968 Mercury Cougar*!
I made some more stuff in Inkscape.
I made more progress in my drawing today I started a few days ago. I'm already on the final outlines while also experimenting with this one brush I rarely used before. It looks pretty good and I'm happy with the lines I'm producing even though it involved pressing the undo button so many times lol. Who knows? I might finish it tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks take on the Los Angeles Clippers tonight in Dallas, and @~Kilza~ the Dallas Stars take on the Tampa Bay Lightning tonight in Tampa Bay.  Looking forward to both games.



@Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks won 103-101!!!  BALLGAME.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My grandma, my mom, my dad and I are having dinner on Thursday night at the place I work. My favorite person will be there after relieving me from my shift and I know she’s been looking forward to meeting them. The only problem is that my grandma has absolutely no filter and just says whatever is on her mind, so I’m a bit worried and her being rude. She feels some type of way whenever I’m even remotely close with any female because deep down, I think it terrifies her but she’s in denial at this point… because I’m _clearly_ not into dating men, lol. 
I’m happy they’ll finally get to meet, though. I know she’s been wanting to, so I’m crossing my fingers their meeting each other goes well. 
⟡ I’m eating a delicious slice of the chocolate creme pie that I got. _Ignore the fact that I already took a bite._ The chocolate is actually pudding with little chocolate pieces and whipped cream.


Spoiler: chocolatey goodness









⟡ I’m very excited for Pokémon Violet being released very soon so I can play it! I’m looking forward to it. I practically jumped on the Quaxly bandwagon lol, sorry Fuecoco. It just wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I don't post my happies often enough lol

Yesterday mom and I got a brand-new couch, a sofa bed to be exact! It's firm and comfy, and really makes the living room look and feel nicer.
Our backyard is a chaotic mess of fallen leaves and I really like it  it's one of the many beauties of autumn, my favorite season, mainly for the aesthetic and not so much for the cold  winter is soon upon us here! It'll be my first time seeing this area covered in snow and I'm hoping for a TON of snow. Snowy winter nights are always so nice.
We'll be getting a new Christmas tree today hopefully, and our house will be decorated early for the holidays.
I saw a chipmunk scurrying about, prepping for the long winter. And I also caught sight of a Blue Jay a couple days ago right outside our kitchen window!
I recently completed everything Pokémon Legends Arceus has to offer (except the Darkrai and Shaymin missions because those are locked behind a paywall, if you don't own BDSP you can't access them..... really ****ing stupid) and I'm looking forward to the next installments, Pokémon Scarlet and Violet just as long as the games don't bomb lol but getting to play together with friends is reason enough to be excited!
Just the other day, I helped my bestie obtain the fifth and final Nightmare Egg collectible  it was a really exciting moment for both of us!
I got some writing done for my fan fic, and I recently finished a couple of art commissions 
The TBT 2022 Halloween event was a lot of fun! Thanks to it, I was able to improve upon one of my mini lineups, upgrading it fully and better than ever! I can't wait to display it 
My niece sent me an adorable video of her dog and it really put a smile on my face!
Overall, I've been in a pretty good mood


----------



## Autumn247

I got my grocery shopping done the other day, relieved about that because I woke up sick today so am not going anywhere
Put my Christmas tree up over the weekend, I know it's early but I wanted it up now because I didn't even put one up last year
I dropped off the application to volunteer at the library yesterday, hope to hear from them
It snowed a tiny amount last night, I love snow
Here's a cute picture of one of my cats with her first Christmas tree (Mustachio)
Been playing Nino Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch.  Having a lot of fun with it
Finished season 1 of Digimon, now on season 2


----------



## hakutaku

- Very happy for my dad today, he got the  job he interviewed for! 

- I'm pleased it didn't rain today 

- University went well and I got some more essay work done in the library

- A lot of drama happened with delayed trains but everything worked out pretty well in the end lol, I managed to get home earlier than I thought I would!


----------



## zissou

It's been so long since I've done one of these, but I've been missing Animal Crossing so I think I'll visit my island today when I head back home from campus. So my first "happy" is finding myself back at Bell Tree. Hi y'all, I missed this cozy community.

 I got to spend time with one of my friends who's been sick today. 

 I packed a breakfast and lunch for myself, which made me feel cared for (yes, I miss my mother, could you tell?)

 My professors have been really kind and accommodating lately.

 Life has been very difficult, especially this week. It's easy to feel very hopeless when looking at the state of current events, even on a local level. It's tough to express my feelings (or even process them) in a way that's respectful to those closer to these events. I've been very grateful to my boyfriend and father for checking in on me and spending time with me. 

I hope everyone else's week is going well. If you're reading this, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Midoriya

- Despite being tired, I'm having a good day.

- Growing my skills at work and learning new things.

- I had a delicious lunch featuring salad and shrimp.

- My partner has been super sweet to me lately.

- I've finished ALL of the new Pokemon games I purchased for my 3DS.  Not only that, but I ended up winning a Pokemon X Nuzlocke for the first time, completing the main story of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, and winning a Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke for the first time... all in the record of WEEKS!

- Now that I'm Pokemon'ed out until Scar/Vio I'll probably try to play a bit more Genshin Impact.

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks aren't done yet!  They play the Houston Rockets tonight in Dallas.  We will be without Luka for this game, but it should be a field day if our shooting percentages for the rest of the team are good (The Rockets are terrible this year, lol)!


----------



## xara

today’s been a little more eventful than i would’ve liked, kinda meh, but some good stuff still happened! 

𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. there was a month or so during my hiatus where i didn’t read very much, but i’ve been getting back into reading a lot recently and am very happy about that! i also wrote a short story of my own a few days ago for the first time in eons, and i like how it turned out!
𓆩♡𓆪 been discovering lots of new content for one of my comfort characters the past day. 
𓆩♡𓆪 bonk came up behind me this morning while i was taking pictures of the snow outside, and i couldn’t resist taking a photo of her as well. 


Spoiler: pretty pretty girl








𓆩♡𓆪 i noticed today that i’m able to stand and walk for longer without my ankle and/or back hurting! i’ve been struggling with my mobility more than usual due to my foot/ankle fracture and the walking boot, but it seems it’s slowly healing and that my body’s getting used to the boot! in fact, i think my mobility might be slightly better with it. it’s been frustrating and upsetting being injured, and recovering seems painstakingly slow, but i’m grateful to be noticing progress! i also had my 3rd physio appointment yesterday, where i walked without my compression sock and boot for the first time in 3 weeks — it went well! walking didn’t hurt at all, and i was even able to take actual steps instead of just dragging my foot!  i also was able to complete the new exercises i was told to do with ease and without pain!
𓆩♡𓆪 there’s a dog who lives in my neighbourhood that i absolutely adore, and i got to see them tonight! i’ve never met them or their owners, but i see them take him/her for a walk occasionally, and they are so precious and floofy.  i’m not sure of the breed, but they’re pure black, and honestly the size of a small bear haha. i seem to see them most whenever i’m having a rough day, and it always makes me feel better. c: my dream in life is to pet that dog, tbh.
𓆩♡𓆪 gonna end my day by watching an episode or 2 of _the crown_, maybe playing some new horizons, and going to bed. or maybe just going to bed. i’m tired. :’)


----------



## LadyDestani

xara said:


> 𓆩♡𓆪 there’s a dog who lives in my neighbourhood that i absolutely adore, and i got to see them tonight! i’ve never met them or their owners, but i see them take him/her for a walk occasionally, and they are so precious and floofy.  i’m not sure of the breed, but they’re pure black, and honestly the size of a small bear haha. i seem to see them most whenever i’m having a rough day, and it always makes me feel better. c: my dream in life is to pet that dog, tbh.


Sounds like it could be a Newfoundland dog? I love those and they are definitely the size of a small bear. They are so gentle and sweet and soft and floofy!


Spoiler: Newfie









Today I'm happy because:
- I had a decent day at work. Nothing stressful happened and I'm getting caught up on my emails.
- I was able to take a morning break and went for a walk.
- I left work early and had a good massage therapy session.
- It stopped raining and warmed up a little this afternoon.
- My dog was so adorable when he greeted me at home.
- I was finally able to order a PS5!!! It should arrive in about a week give or take.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to see some really cute new official art of one of my faves!! ;v; It's a character who sadly doesn't get much art too, so that made it extra nice to see.
☾ I had some Reese's Pieces and mini M&Ms that were getting kindaaa old, and I'm really not much of a candy person, so we used them to bake some cookies tonight!  They turned out really well and they're pretty too. 
☾ We're almost caught up with SmallishBeans' videos again!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Just like last year I'm now only working four days a week until December and then I'm off until January.


----------



## Romaki

My group project got an A. I'm glad I took charge and did like 75% of the work. It paid off. :'D


----------



## Sophie23

I don’t have too go to the work Christmas karaoke today which is good


----------



## StarlitGlitch

My used copy of Harvest Moon: Animal Parade came in the year! It's been over 5  years since I've really played any Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons game or Stardew Valley but I've been really itching to pick up a "new" one, so I decided to try it out!

Even though I haven't played AF e+ recently (planning on getting back into streaming within a week... I wake up early to do it so that it's nighttime EST but I haven't been able to wake up early recently) and still need to get to AF+ I'm really excited I have that used Wii now! I'll see when I decide to start it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm happy that my brother found my ds stylus that i noticed wasn't in it's slot in the console...  i was looking for it today


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've just bought myself an xBox series S (I'm so sorry OLED Switch) as the price was just too good not to ignore.


----------



## moonbyu

this one's a bit on the boring/academic side but hey, im happy lmao!
- there was a college/university workshop today at my school. despite my initial reluctance, it really helped me a lot! there was a lot of helpful information! not to mention, i actually know what i want to do now!
- my school emailed my report card to me today and i nearly DIED upon seeing my grades.. i'm doing AWESOME in everything! i'm not used to good grades like this so i'm a little frazzled 
- i played some acnl. i forgot how much i loved this game


----------



## S.J.

It's Friday!
 I just picked up my Pokémon Violet/Scarlet dual pack! I'll still be at work for the next seven hours, but looking forward to playing tonight. 
 I can't remember if I mentioned it in my last one of these, but I really loved the Halloween event, and I can't wait to see what's in store for Christmas!
 I've started buying Christmas gifts, and also some Nov/Dec birthday gifts.  Also, Christmas Eve and Christmas Day both fall on a weekend this year, and that works really well for me/my family, so I'm really excited about it! 

I hope everyone is having a great day/night, and for the people waiting for/playing Pokémon Viol/Scar I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person “met” my grandma today. She just came out in the dining room to say hi, and it went okay. Better than I expected. She wasn’t necessarily overly nice, but she wasn’t rude either. My grandma just seemed to be in a rush and didn’t care for conversation. Still, I hope it didn’t hurt her feelings too much.
⟡ I’m playing Mario Party Superstars tonight with my favorite person. And whenever I have doubts about her she always proves me wrong. Yeah, I should probably stop questioning her motives but BPD issues… 
⟡ I’ve been looking so forward to playing Pokémon Violet and that makes me happy. I really hope to at least make it to the first Pokémon Center tonight just to gain trading capabilities. I hope it also lets us play the game at midnight. I’m too impatient to actually wait until tomorrow.
⟡ They have new nacho fries at Taco Bell and they were delicious, except for the guacamole. Yuck. I had to eat around that, lol. Otherwise, they were awesome.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I finally told my teachers about my new name, which is a huge weight off my shoulders - It's so nice being referred to my new name and even some of my classmates have been doing the same, which makes me even more happy!!

♡ Yesterday it snowed quite a bit, which I'm super happy about! Winter is my favorite season and I was pleasantly surprised that the snow arrived a bit earlier than usual. It looked so pretty and the temperature (for me at least) was perfect at -1° C! It also snowed again today! 

♡ I did a presentation in English class about _Coraline_! I got 80% on it with good notes like "very brave", "very detailed", and "great analysis"!

♡ Really stoked that Poofesure brought back his "going pro in every Wii Sports sport" series recently, which he's currently doing with Wii Sports Resort! (I'm curious as to how basketball and table tennis will go, knowing Poof's history with some of the champions, Tommy and Lucia. XD)

♡ Yesterday we had pancakes for dinner! I also brought some to school today for lunch. 

♡ I have no school tomorrow, so I have a three-day weekend!


----------



## xara

today was a much better day for me! i got to spend most of it relaxing, and i have no school tomorrow (or next friday), so i have 2 back-to-back long weekends to look forward to! :’D 

𓆩♡𓆪 did some self care. i’ve really been slacking in taking care of myself recently, but i’m trying to get back at it. :’) i always feel at my best when i give myself the time and care that i deserve, i just wish i was better at being consistent about it haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 changed my aesthetic! as much as i loved my halloween aesthetic this year, i’ve been wanting to change it for a bit, and finally did so now that my purple name and badges are gone (rip)! i won’t have this aesthetic for long since i’ll be changing to my christmas one in a couple weeks, but it’s pretty! i especially like my one-line lineup. 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a few new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 noticed some more good progress with my foot/ankle fracture! i’m comfortably able to sit in a loose crosslegged position now, and it doesn’t hurt to shift my foot when i’m laying down in bed anymore! the itchiness and redness were also gone today, which i’m very grateful for! 
𓆩♡𓆪 watched a few more episodes of _the crown_. i’m on season 2 now, and i’m enjoying it more than the 1st season so far! i can’t get over how stunning claire foy (young queen elizabeth II) is. she blows me away every episode fr. i also enjoy matt smith (young prince philip) having a beard this season, shame he’s likely gonna shave it soon. 
𓆩♡𓆪 bonk is incredibly affectionate, but she’s not much of a cuddler, but tonight she laid on the chair with me for a few minutes!  our cuddle was cut short by my mom coming home, but i’m so happy we cuddled at all! i love her. <3


Spoiler: baby...








𓆩♡𓆪 had a lovely chat with my dear friend @Midoriya! i always enjoy talking to him. 
𓆩♡𓆪 received my midterm report card today! i’m only taking 1 class this semester, math, and my mark is a _lot_ better than i was expecting — 98! that’s honestly the highest math mark i’ve ever received, and one of the highest marks in general i’ve ever had. very proud of myself! 



LadyDestani said:


> Sounds like it could be a Newfoundland dog? I love those and they are definitely the size of a small bear. They are so gentle and sweet and soft and floofy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Newfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469312


yeah that could be it! certainly looks like them, anyways haha. what a gorgeous breed.  thank you!



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ I finally told my teachers about my new name, which is a huge weight off my shoulders - It's so nice being referred to my new name and even some of my classmates have been doing the same, which makes me even more happy!!


oh i’m so happy for you! it’s so freeing finally being called by your preferred name.  proud of you!


----------



## Midoriya

- The Dallas STARS just defeated the Florida Panthers in Florida 6-4!!!  That was one heck of a game by the boys in green.    

- Had a good chat with @xara and glad to be good friends with them.

- Achieved a new forum aesthetic and glad to be helping some others with trades as well.

- I put in a lot of work this week and last week at my job, and I'm glad to have tomorrow off to recharge and get my 4th COVID shot.  Also really looking forward to playing Pokemon Scarlet and choosing Fuecoco!  My Switch icon is Fuecoco now as well.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I found some Old Amber in the Pokémon Platinum Underground, and now I've revived all of the available fossils I can find! ^^
☾ Finally finished the best/true ending in the otome route I've been replaying again tonight! ;v; I'm definitely eager to start the sequel soon, but first I think I might replay the good ending too, because it's also pretty sweet.
☾ I saw some really nice artwork of one of my comfort characters!
☾ My parents and I are almost caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's videos again!
☾ I got to make another rubber band bracelet this evening!
☾ And I've already collected all the ACNH NSO icons for this month!  Even though I'm not planning to get Pokémon Scarlet for a while, I think I will try and collect at least some of the icon elements for it too.  So far I've got Sprigatito and some of the frames and backgrounds!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I wore the super warm and comfy shark hoodie my husband bought for me.
- I went into the office and it was almost deserted. It made the day feel calm and lazy, a lot like a Friday.
- I had a ton of meetings but I was still able to get a fair amount of work done.
- I took a walk on my lunch break and my afternoon break.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I have very few meetings so I'm hoping to clear out a lot of work before the holiday.
- My nephew's birthday present arrived today. I'm planning to get it wrapped and shipped tomorrow.
- I took a long, hot shower to warm up this evening.


----------



## Alienfish

Got my new bank card in the mail today! I could finally start using that and move stuff over to my new bank account as well! 

And picked up my lil new plush corgi pupper, very cute!


----------



## hakutaku

- After two days of feeling pretty ill due to unusually bad period symptoms, I'm feeling so much better today! 

- Got our group presentation done in class for university today, and I think we did alright (and it doesn't count for much of our final grade anyway)

- As usual, I enjoyed my Friday class

- Happy it's the weekend!


----------



## Romaki

My parents went out of their way to get me my copy of Pokémon Violet, I really appreciate it. :3


----------



## Chris

Covers today and yesterday.


I received the most lovely gifts in the mail from @Mick and @Laudine. Feeling very loved. I have amazing friends. 
Went out for drinks last night with two of my friends who recently got married. Drank more than I should have, but I had today off so it was fine. It was worth the headache.
Went to the salon with my partner today. She drags me along with her occasionally for an eyebrow threading. Usually they're very hesitant to change the shape too much, but the woman who did them for me today really went for it and damn do I love the result! 
I'm alone this weekend while the Mrs is at a three-day reunion with her university pals. So I treated myself to Chinese takeout and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Dim

I’ve had a lot of stuff on my mind lately but today turned out to be a really good birthday! New Pokémon is always exciting and plus I had a lot of people wishing me a happy birthday which made  me happy! :]

Ohhhh one more thing, it snowed a bit which was also nice haha


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just for the hell of it, I decided to hook up my Gamecube today (the original one I got as a Christmas gift back in 2001) and I'm extremely happy that it, the GameBoy Player and all my old Pokémon games still boot up and work. I'm glad to see some of my save files are still there, because unfortunately my copies of Red, Blue, Gold and Silver and Crystal no longer keep the save file. But it's to be expected, as they're relics of the ancient past. I'm just really happy to even own these games as nowaways you have to pay a fortune for them.



Spoiler: I don't think anyone is ready for all this nostalgia







Pokémon Yellow on the big screen! 




 And yes, that's a Mew in my party, thanks to the Mew Glitch! Oh Gen 1 and your many, many, maaaaaany glitches lol



​Here they all are, a Pokémon collection to be proud of. The best things I own besides my massive amount of plushies.




And just for fun, I bought Japanese copies of these games. The original Japanese Green, yes, with its absurd number of bugs and the original Pokémon sprites in all their glory.



​So I booted up my old AC town and first villager I talk to in yearsssssss omg LMAO I could never forget you, Teddy!! 










​Here are 3 of my most sought-after, rare Gamecube games! Back then these were, like, regular retail price, but online?? Each one costs a whole month's rent lol oh and can't forget the GameBoy Player disc. Consider yourself very, very lucky if you still have one of these, and bonus points if it still works!



​How much would someone pay me for these?  they all still work! Too bad I didn't keep their original boxes, though haha




I went a little crazy back then and even indulged in some Famicom goodness, collector's items to be sure.




Also random Tamagotchis because they deserve love and attention too, even if their batteries are dead LOL



​


​


----------



## skarmoury

Was feeling sick last night so I took a last-minute raincheck on my out-of-town vacation with friends. I'm a tad bit sad about it because I was excited for it the whole week, but I was mentally not feeling well and the 3 AM call time would've probably made things worse. Anyway, I drank my meds and woke up well-rested so I feel much, much better. I decided to just tag along with my boyfriend's out-of-town party with his officemates, at least it's happening in the evening so I have more time to rest and work on some remaining stuff today. :]


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Today I’m happy because:


My friend really loved the going away gift I gave her, to the point of almost crying happy tears!
Most of my classes were chill, and I’m off for all of next week!
My dogs are super happy today for some reason, and I love it!
My choir teacher did something I never would’ve thought she did, and I will be forever grateful.


Spoiler: Story time



When my friend and I were walking in the Fine Arts hallway in the morning just like we usually do before school starts, there were some kids running and acting like maniacs. Well, my choir teacher got out and started yelling at those kids, and I froze, telling my friend we should just turn around and go to class even though it was super early. My choir teacher heard me say this, and she said, “Why would you think I’m yelling at you? You did nothing wrong! Are you afraid of me?” And I had to hide the fact any authority figure yelling scares me due to home stuff, plus I like this teacher and didn’t want her to think less of me. When I actually had her class I won a game we played, and as she was handing out my reward, she said “See Raven, I could never yell at you. You’re perfect.” And that just made me so freaking happy because she did something my family could never do and I’ve only known her for a few months.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I worked from home today and had a pretty chill day.
- I got a lot of emails cleared out and other work done.
- If next week is calm like I expect, I should be able to get things current by December.
- I wrapped and shipped my nephew's birthday present. It should arrive on Monday for his birthday on Wednesday.
- I had a good visit with my chiropractor. My back has been feeling so much better over these past few months.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog this evening.
- It's Friday and I get to sleep in this weekend.


----------



## SherbIsTheGOAT

That im going on vacation today


----------



## Midoriya

- I was feeling pretty depressed and tired today, but after I woke up from a nap I remembered all of the people that have supported me thus far and their words "don't give up," which reminded me of the end of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon when they tell the main two characters to not give up.  It was just kind of comforting to know that I can still keep going on, no matter what.

- Had a lot of fun playing Pokemon Scarlet today, and I already have four gym badges and just defeated the third Team Star base.

- Had a really nice dinner as well.

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks obliterated the Denver Nuggets 127-99!!!  Luka Doncic recorded the 50th triple-double of his career.  That's what we like to see, dawg.


----------



## xara

happy friday, everyone! today was vv uneventful for me, but i’m not complaining! had the day off school today, so looking forward to enjoying my long weekend!  i do have an assignment to work on, though. 

𓆩♡𓆪 watched _disenchanted_ with my parents this afternoon! i already talked about it in the “what’s the last movie you’ve seen?” thread, but i enjoyed it! the aesthetic was so beautiful, and it had the same magic that the first movie’s did! i still love that most of the main original cast came back. it made me laugh a bit, and amy adams was once again the star of the show for me — she really hasn’t aged at all! also loved maya rudolph’s character. <3 might draw some inspo from it for my new horizons island as well!
𓆩♡𓆪 i actually took this yesterday, but bonk holding still long enough for me to take a photo of her always makes me happy. especially love taking closeups of her. what an annoying, gorgeous, silly girl she is. 


Spoiler: the bink







also bonus pics from yesterday!







𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 i recently took a break from most social medias for over a month, and tonight i spent some time finally getting caught up on some of the posts i’ve missed.
𓆩♡𓆪 ending my night with some more episodes of _the crown_. i’m really starting to enjoy it!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I was feeling pretty depressed and tired today, but after I woke up from a nap I remembered all of the people that have supported me thus far and their words "don't give up," which reminded me of the end of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon when they tell the main two characters to not give up.  It was just kind of comforting to know that I can still keep going on, no matter what.
> 
> - Had a lot of fun playing Pokemon Scarlet today, and I already have four gym badges and just defeated the third Team Star base.
> 
> - Had a really nice dinner as well.
> 
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks obliterated the Denver Nuggets 127-99!!!  Luka Doncic recorded the 50th triple-double of his career.  That's what we like to see, dawg.


Wooo!! What a day! Between getting S/V and the MAVS winning, it’s a total W for the day!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm just gonna cover yesterday and today lol.

*November 17, 2022*

I drove somewhere and spotted what seemed to be a *tri-colour smooth collie*! They're like rough collies except they don't have fluffy fur lol. But that didn't stop there. I also happened to spot a *tri-colour shetland sheepdog* too! The one I saw is slightly fluffier than the image I linked to. I want to hug them so much. 
I created some more stuff in Inkscape!
I finally finished the drawing I've been working on for the past few days!



Spoiler: The drawing



I don't think enough words can describe how much I'm happy with replicating the art style of Sailor Moon.  For those unaware, these two OCs are created by @/xSuperMario64x. Obviously, I showed this drawing to him and he absolutely loved it! I totally didn't listen to the Sailor Moon intro for one hour straight while drawing this lol.






*November 18, 2022*

I created more stuff in Inkscape yet again! I will never get tired of seeing my custom decals on a car. 
Speaking of which, I got to play Gran Turismo 7 again after not doing so in the past couple of days.
I was actually not feeling too well for most of the day, so it was fairly tough for me to get through. Fortunately, I slowly feel like I'm getting better!
This weekend is the last race of the 2022 Formula 1 season and I'm excited! At the same time, it'll be bittersweet because Sebastian Vettel is going to retire from the sport for good. I didn't really watch Formula 1 during the time he was in his prime, but I'll miss him regardless.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I have been blessed yet again with even _more_ gorgeous artwork of some of my favorite characters ;v;
☾ Caught Kecleon in Pokémon Platinum and got the Color Changer app for my Pokétch!  I wasn't too much of a fan of the default green, but I really like the aqua option.
☾ Also made a few rubber band bracelets today, and found a cool pattern that's really easy to make! ^^


----------



## KittenNoir

I’ve stayed up playing stray on the PlayStation while drinking a hot chocolate now I’m off to bed and my kitty is cuddled up next to me


----------



## TheDuke55

I went to Disney World and Universal Studios. I have pictures that I will share later. Kind of too much stuff that I did to list here. There were Christmas themed parades where they shot snow soap above buildings. It looked like real snow. And everything was decorate for Christmas.

I did the new Harry Potter Hagrid motorcycle ride. It was really cool and it definitely felt like it went at least 80mph. I think I went 4-5 times (the line for the ride was over two hours) but something happened where they issued me 'right away' tickets and I used them all on the ride. Everyone in line hated me lol.


----------



## Chris

I turned on _Harvestella _at like 8-9am this morning to play for a little while. I've only just now turned it off at almost 9:30pm. I've of course taken breaks throughout the day but _damn_ I can't remember the last time I sat and just played games all day. I don't know when I last had the time!  
My partner's weekend plans have changed so I'm going to get to see her tomorrow. Excited! I just saw her yesterday so I probably shouldn't be quite so excitable but she makes me happy.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I honestly surprised myself this unit! I cannot believe my grades because I STUDIED SO MUCH AND I DID SO MUCH. I am one of the only people in the whole class that actually finished the 28 page math packet AND THE ONLY to get a 100 on the math test!   (All tests were 25 - 40 questions!)
*[I know I post alot about my grades but they just make me so happy and I appreciate all of the effort I put into them!]*


Spoiler: GRADES


----------



## Aniko

Eating super spicy tteokbokki after having an annoying day.


----------



## xara

not having the greatest end to my day, but overall i had a pretty good day! definitely ready for bed, though. 

𓆩♡𓆪 read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 this baby, as always. 


Spoiler: daily boop







she also does this thing sometimes where she’ll put my mom’s blanket in her mouth and ‘make biscuits’ on it. not sure why she does it, but it’s so sweet and adorable. <3





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom surprised me with a deer christmas stocking!!!  she mentioned seeing it a couple weeks ago, and today she was kind enough to buy it for me! i love deers so, so much, and this stocking is so adorable! can’t wait to use it this holiday season. 


Spoiler: look at it!



featuring bonk’s tail xD.





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom also got me a banana milkshake from dairy queen while she was out and brought it home to me. i’ve been craving one for a few days now, and it hit the spot. :’)
𓆩♡𓆪 watched a few more episodes of _the crown_!
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



TheDuke55 said:


> I went to Disney World and Universal Studios. I have pictures that I will share later. Kind of too much stuff that I did to list here. There were Christmas themed parades where they shot snow soap above buildings. It looked like real snow. And everything was decorate for Christmas.
> 
> I did the new Harry Potter Hagrid motorcycle ride. It was really cool and it definitely felt like it went at least 80mph. I think I went 4-5 times (the line for the ride was over two hours) but something happened where they issued me 'right away' tickets and I used them all on the ride. Everyone in line hated me lol.
> 
> View attachment 469608


oooh what a pretty photo! i’ve always wanted to go to disney world, especially during holiday season - it just seems so magical! i hope you had a great time!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Keroppi said:


> [I know I post alot about my grades but they just make me so happy and I appreciate all of the effort I put into them!]


Nothing wrong with being proud of your accomplishments. Congrats!

Today I'm happy because:
- Even though I didn't get to sleep quite as late as I'd hoped, the sleep I did get was deep and restful.
- It was a busy but productive day. We took a whole trunk load of cardboard to the recycling drop-off and cleaned the gutters.
- Our PS5 arrived earlier than expected! It's all set up and downloading data from the PS4 now. 
- I had a chocolate milkshake for dessert tonight.
- I took a much needed hot shower and put on fresh pajamas.
- Tomorrow I plan on doing absolutely nothing except relaxing.
- My Minnesota Vikings take on the Dallas Cowboys tomorrow. Hoping for a good game @Midoriya!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I can't seem to catch a break having busy mornings on weekends lol. There were still some good things, though!

Despite heading to sleep around midnight last night, I actually woke up feeling very refreshed and not being half awake for once in a long time! I really liked that since it doesn't happen very often. 
The weather was pretty sunny for much of the morning.
*Feel free to skip this point.* This is great because I saw not one, but two interesting cars! First, it was a *Jaguar S-Type R* while I was parked on the side of the road! The second one surprised me quite a bit and is yet another one of those cars that decided to pop up at an intersection and ended up in traffic. Right near me in fact lol. It's a *Nissan Stagea RS Four*! I think this is the second car that is a station wagon out of all vehicles on my list! Not entirely sure of the year model, but it does have a couple of its headlights placed on the front grille like the image I linked to.
I saw this video of Wario dancing along to Spanish Flea and I needed a gasp of air after all that laughing. 



Spoiler: wario.mp4











I did a few races in Gran Turismo 7, including a silly custom race plopping down whatever cars I want on the same grid. Unfortunately, I didn't finish 1st, but it was still hilarious regardless.



Spoiler: What did Shellzilla do now?



For those who are curious, here are the cars in order from first to last on the grid. Underlined names indicate that I spotted them (or similar in appearance) in real life.

*2009 Toyota Prius G* I've actually seen this third-gen Prius for quite a long time now but have never really added it to the identified cars list. What the heck, I'll put it in now because why not lol. I always find it entertaining to see regular road cars in video games in general. When I played The Crew 2 months ago, there was a *2011 Volkswagen Touareg* you could drive. 
*2021 Toyota GR86 RZ*
*1966 Honda S800* Don't be fooled by its age. Despite being decades apart, this car is actually the predecessor to the *Honda S2000* AKA my dream car lol! Thankfully, the S800 is also fun to drive in the game even with low power output and redlines almost up to 9000 RPM just like its successor! It is also one of the few cars that I drew this year. 
*1969 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Convertible*
*1969 Pontiac GTO 'The Judge'*
*1991 Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evoluzione* I actually have a Hotwheels toy of this car.....
*2008 Maserati GranTurismo S* Oh look, it's this Maserati I saw near a fast-food restaurant I was at over a week ago lol.
*2017 Alpine A110* I'm still very happy that I managed to see this car from the French manufacturer in person months ago. I never thought it would actually happen.
*2018 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 1LE Package*
*2001 BMW Z8* It's one of the few BMWs that I can recognize without struggle. Unfortunately, it's also one of those BMWs that are hard to find.
*2017 Nissan GT-R *This is known as the R35 model! Not entirely sure why they dropped the 'Skyline' name, though.
*1955 Porsche Spyder type 550/1500RS*






I listened to quite a lot of music today with good vibes all around.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Both of my kitties were feeling playful!  That's pretty much the norm for our tuxie ahaha, but our torbie lady is a bit older and doesn't get the zoomies quite as much as she used to, so it was really nice getting to have a play session with her too! 
☾ We watched an episode each of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail this morning, then caught up with fWhip's Empires SMP episodes this evening!
☾ I got to play a little bit of Pokemon Legends: Arceus, and caught a shiny Buizel in a mass outbreak!  I also finished the Path of Solitude with a couple more Pokémon.
☾ I also evolved an Eevee into Umbreon in Pokémon Platinum!


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> - My Minnesota Vikings take on the Dallas Cowboys tomorrow. Hoping for a good game @Midoriya!



Eh, the Cowboys are kind of dead to me at this point in the season.  I'm actually hoping the Vikings win so you guys can have better odds in the playoffs.

---

- Today was a much better day for me.  Things have been going well, and I had a delicious lunch.

- I finished collecting all the gym badges in Pokemon Scarlet and can challenge the Pokemon League!  I also achieved my dream team as well.

- The Dallas STARS defeated the New York Islanders 5-2 and are still in 1st in the NHL Central Division.     

- New episode of My Hero Academia came out.  Looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Bluelady

-Did some Christmas shopping with my mom. Now I’m set in gifts for my mom and siblings, plus a birthday gift for one of them. 

-I had a $20 bill as change, so I’ll give it to my niece as part of her gift. For my nephew, I just got him a busy board book. It’s plastic and spiral bound, so I doubt that he’ll be able to rip it. I’ll just have to sew a bag for the small pieces.

-My second-hand copy of Pokemon BD arrived even though I wasn’t sure if it would arrive until Monday.

-It’s a day off and I have the tv to myself.

-I didn’t realize that Hulu has anime that’s still in season, so now I’m going to watch the third season of Mob Psycho 100.


----------



## Chris

Received (early) Christmas* presents from my folks: Dior Sauvage cologne and _Pokémon Scarlet_. 



My dad is serving up a turkey roast dinner in a few hours - I love his cooking!  (And I also love not having to cook )
I get to see my SO later tonight and we both have the next couple of days off to spend together. 

*I'm aware it's only November but I won't be seeing my parents during the holidays.


----------



## DaisyFan

Ok, ok, here I go...



Spoiler



Today FIFA World Cup starts, so I'm looking forward to see the events. Good luck teams!
I was extremely happy to see Jungkook of BTS performed at the opening ceremony! OMG, OMG! The song was great!
"Look who we are, we are the dreamers, we'll make it happen, cause we can see it."


----------



## hakutaku

I've been enjoying playing Pokemon Legends: Arceus! I took like a six month long break from playing but I've really gotten back into it. Today I evolved my Eevee into Leafeon  I'm also thinking of grabbing myself a copy of Pokemon Violet this Tuesday


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I got a new Wii Remote!!! Specifically a Peach Wii Remote with Wii Motion Plus inside, and I love it so much. I can finally play on my Wii after three months or so. 
I played Wii Sports boxing and got to the champion, Matt! He's really good so I won't beat him any time soon, but getting to that point alone is enough for me. ^^


Spoiler: Epic Images


----------



## xara

can’t believe the weekend’s over already.  they always go by so fast. my day was alright! i didn’t manage to fall asleep until 9am and am tired, but i’ve had worse days! hopefully i’ll be able to get more rest tonight. c’:

𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed. one of them is actually inspired by a request that i sent to the writer! the fact that they brought my request to life makes me so happy — the writer is forever one of my faves, and it was beautifully written. <33 she’s a wonderful writer and person. 
𓆩♡𓆪 purchased some necessities that i ran out of yesterday.
𓆩♡𓆪 she. 


Spoiler: look at how crazy her whiskers are??








𓆩♡𓆪 more good foot/ankle fracture progress! the appearance of my foot is... not slaying, but i’m able to sit much more comfortably and closer to how i sat before than i was just a couple days ago, and i was able to stand for a lengthy period of time without it being too uncomfortable! we’re getting there. 
𓆩♡𓆪 ending my evening with an episode or two of _the crown_!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

*Since I am on break for the rest of this week I had some fun!
✰ I finished a video today and it was really fun! I made some new little designs with some beads!
✰ I am almost done with making a new Miku video!
✰ We visited my PoPo today and we ate lunch with her! Today my father came with us!
✰ I finished a coloring page in my book of PARIS, I have always wanted to go to Paris! (I'll soon have every Paris photo colored!)
✰ I went out for a short walk but it was a bit chilly!!
✰ I planned some stuff with my grandparents so my PoPo (Chinese Grandma) & Nanna (American Grandma) get to have Thanksgiving with us this year for the first time in 3 years!! My Chinese grandpa passed when my mother was really young and my PoPo's AMAZING 2nd husband passed a few months before I was born but atleast got to meet my brother, my American grandfather is not in good relation with out family so I never met him..... 
✰ I chatted with some friends on the phone and it was fun!*


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I saw a squirrel sitting on a riding mower during our afternoon walk and it looked cute.
- Despite being severely disappointed in the Vikings today, at least they still have a comfortable lead in the division.
- The Baltimore Ravens won their game so my husband is happy.
- I started watching season 2 of To Your Eternity.
- I did some self-care.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I had a lovely birthday!!  I received lots of birthday wishes from family and the lovely folks on here, and had plenty of nice food and a really gorgeous chocolate cake. ;v; As for presents, I got plushes of Vaporeon and Umbreon, a couple One Piece manga volumes, and so _so_ many Amiibo cards omg.  I got a lot of Series 5 cards (including Shino!! so if I can't find her I can bring her to my island), but most of them were NPC cards, and I'm super excited to use those for HHD/HHP!
☾ Also found some translations of some birthday-themed Code: Realize message cards!  The timing could not have been better ahaha
☾ The new One Piece and Spy x Family episodes this week were both great!  I also really enjoyed watching Grian's latest Youtube video later on. ^^
☾ I played around in the Photo Studio in Pokémon Legends: Arceus and had a lot of fun!  Seriously, I'd been checking the studio for Adaman constantly after completing the Daybreak quests, and then he finally appears on my birthday asdklfjfg Not only that, but when I was out doing research later, I found a 1/2048 shiny Hisuian Sneasel!!!  I was honestly hoping I might find a birthday shiny, and I can't believe I got such a cool one!!
☾ I also played Pokémon Platinum for a little bit and evolved a couple Eevees into Leafeon and Glaceon!  That's all the Gen IV Eeveelutions obtained now.


----------



## Dim

.


----------



## hakutaku

- I like Mondays because i don't have class until 12 and i can sleep in...and today the new tap had been fitted by the time I woke up, and our water system is working well again 

- Managed to grab a coffee before class

- England won their first World Cup match so I guess that's nice,,

- Made plans with my friend, we're going to the cinema to watch Black Panther 2, and I'm buying Pokemon Violet in town before the movie starts!


----------



## Chris

Last night my partner and I met up at a typical "old man" pub we often frequent. The bartender spotted that I had brought her roses and came over and made a fuss over us. It was a little embarrassing, but we're an LGBT couple in a place where people like us aren't the regular clientele so it was also very sweet. 
I woke-up a couple of hours before the alarm and managed to get some unexpected playtime in on_ Pokémon Scarlet_ - and I caught a shiny Azurill!



I treated my partner to coffee and pancakes (served with mixed berries and fresh cream) at a French café this morning. I'd been craving them for _days_.  
Signed-up for a Secret Santa with a new group of friends I made in the past six months. This is a group that has been established for many years so it was really nice to be included.
My partner is bringing me home chips & cheese from my favourite takeout in a few minutes.  I swear I cook sometimes.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

That I have a warm place to be. It is cold out there, burrr.
Also I am happy I have some salty things in the house, because I am craving salt today.
I slept good last night. Yesterday was a long day, so I am glad I got some good sleep.
I look forward to hopping onto animal crossing later today, probably this evening.


----------



## Midoriya

Chris said:


> I woke-up a couple of hours before the alarm and managed to get some unexpected playtime in on_ Pokémon Scarlet_ - and I caught a shiny Azurill!
> View attachment 469716​



Congrats!  I caught a shiny Azurill back in Pokemon X/Y.  It was the first shiny I've ever encountered at full odds in a Pokemon game.  It's now a level 100 Azumarill named Leone in one of my games.  Take good care of Azurill!  

--

- I woke up after getting plenty of sleep and feel much better.

- Been doing some black crystal Tera raids and making bank off of them in the Pokemon Scarlet post-game.  Also witnessed some cute cutscenes between the MC and the other three main rivals.

- Absolutely killing it at work today and making people laugh.

- My partner has been really sweet to me and I enjoy their company.

- Tonight the Dallas STARS host the NHL champion Colorado Avalanche... in Dallas!  They're currently right under us for the division lead, so it's important that we win this game.  Bring it on!


----------



## Autumn247

The other day I was having a bad mental health day, and I randomly got a note under my door from my neighbor across the hall  It said she was so happy to see me at the community meal and hopes we can talk more sometime and hopes I have a great weekend. It really made my day and made me feel like someone cares.  I rang her doorbell and told her how much I appreciated it and how it helped me because I was having a bad day
Today I got my turkey and a bunch of other food
Been enjoying watching more of the Digimon anime
I'm happy I have an appointment with my therapist tomorrow


----------



## xara

was almost too tired to write this haha, but i had a pretty nice day! i hope you all did as well!

𓆩♡𓆪 went to school, even though i didn’t really want to. i also began working on and completed an assignment for math, which i’m proud of myself for doing! it wasn’t as long or as confusing as i thought it would be, either. another assignment is being introduced tomorrow, plus i have a quiz on thursday, but i’m happy to have no work to worry about tonight. 
𓆩♡𓆪 @Mr_Keroppi surprised me by generously sending me some tbt! thank you again! 
𓆩♡𓆪 got some new pics of bonk!  i also may or may not have inquired about a cat up for adoption at my local animal shelter.  i’d love for bonk to have a playmate (or at least another cat she can coexist peacefully with), i’ve just been waiting for the right match. not sure if who i inquired about will be it, but he’s certainly cute!


Spoiler: no thoughts, head empty









𓆩♡𓆪 went out with my mom this afternoon! we went for a spontaneous small drive, stopped by a store (where she bought herself a new tv — she’s been saving up for it for a while! i might also be getting her old tv ), and of course got ourselves a treat at dairy queen! we also saw quite a few houses and businesses decorated for christmas, which was lovely! i love this time of year for all the decorations alone. <33


Spoiler: also saw a pretty sky








𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog wore his Thunder Shirt again last night for about an hour or so and did really well in it.
- My work day was as calm as I expected. I feel good about the amount of work I got done.
- My new bathroom sink and vanity were delivered today. They should be starting on the remodel soon.
- I have officially begun my Christmas shopping. I bought a present for my husband today.
- I had a doctor visit to follow-up on my lab work and everything looked good.
- I tried a new sandwich at Wendy's, the Italian Mozzarella Chicken Sandwich, and it was pretty tasty.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got some really sweet belated birthday wishes, and some Monday tbt from @/Mr_Keroppi! ^^
☾ I saw a beaver swimming through a creek today!!  It was my first time seeing one in real life!
☾ My family and I watched another episode of SmallishBeans' Empires series!  My mom and I also watched Markiplier's recent Getting Over It streams this evening and they were seriously funny omg
☾ Also played Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a little bit!


----------



## hakutaku

- Had a nice day, I went out with my friend to go watch Black Panther 2, and got my copy of Pokemon Violet!  I didn't know that the shop were giving out little figures of the starters along with the game, so I got one of those too
- Black Panther 2 was actually good! I've not enjoyed a Marvel movie so much in a while tbh. Just overall it was a fun day, it felt kinda christmasy too because the festive lights were up in town.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ @Mr_Keroppi surprised me with a nice message and some bells yesterday. I definitely wasn’t expecting it, so it made my morning better. Thank you for brightening the mornings of many.
⟡ I worked with my favorite person for the first time in over a few months. It was nice working with her again even if I was somewhat distracted. My anxiety was quite high despite her being there, but she was able to calm me down. Also, she told me she loves me the way I am, and given the fact that I’m basically obsessed with her, that means a lot to me. I can tell she means it, too. 
_I just find it hard to believe sometimes that someone can care about me as much as she does._
⟡ I ordered new shoes in they finally arrived in the mail. I’m not a fan of white rubber because it dirties easily, so I’ll just have to keep them clean everyday. I only wanted black rubber…


Spoiler: shoes








⟡ I also ordered a new hat today. It didn’t arrive yet, so the attached image is the stock photo. I’m not sure I’ll be able to pull off a flat bill, so I may just end up wearing it backwards. The color was just too sick to pass up.


Spoiler: hat


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't as easy as yesterday, but it still wasn't too bad.
- I was able to take a walk on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- I was supposed to record a training session this afternoon, but it got rescheduled. I don't like public speaking and, even though I know the material really well, I got a bad case of anxiety beforehand. I know I'll still have to do it next week, but I'm happy for the extra time.
- I forgot to mention yesterday that I received a kind message and a few bells from @Mr_Keroppi. It always brings a smile to my face.
- My husband's Christmas present should be delivered tomorrow.
- My dog cuddled up next to me on the couch this evening.
- Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week! Hoping for an enjoyable Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Merielle

Today was pretty busy, but...
☾ I watched another GoodTimesWithScar video with my family!
☾ Also got to play Pokemon Legends: Arceus for a while this evening!  I made some really good research progress and got to recover some player satchels too.
☾ I went to redeem the My Nintendo weekly sign-in bonus for platinum points, and got a huge birthday bonus too!! ;v; I didn't even know that was a thing tbh, but it's going to be a great help for my icon element collecting ahaha


----------



## xara

happy tuesday, friends! had another uneventful but good day today! i hope you all are doing well! 

𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. i didn’t get any work done as i was too tired this morning haha, but the new assignment introduced today doesn’t seem like it’ll be too hard to complete! the math quiz on thursday has also been moved to monday, which i’m grateful for as that gives me more time to study and focus on the new assignment.
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown._ i’m very close to being done season 2! one of the episodes i watched coincidentally revolved around JFK and his wife, which i thought was sort of ironic considering today is the 59th anniversary of his assassination.
𓆩♡𓆪 while she was out today, my mom bought me 2 glass deer christmas tree ornaments! they’re so pretty.  the light-up christmas tree poster she bought from etsy also arrived today! we’ll probably hang it up once it’s december, or at least closer to it, and i’ll share a pic of it then. :’)


Spoiler: the ornaments 🦌



my photo doesn’t really do how pretty they are justice. i love how they look when the light hits them!





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom also bought me a few bottles of voltage mountain dew (my favourite soda)!
𓆩♡𓆪 ya’ll already know who. 


Spoiler: silly girl








𓆩♡𓆪 spent my late afternoon/early evening listening to some good music!
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## honeyaura

Head feels better, and getting hair done today for Thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## Midoriya

The only thing that has really made me happy this week is my partner.  She's the absolute sweetest.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I was gonna post this yesterday but forgot
sorry I gotta ramble about this 
I have finally finished my dream irl "room"
technically I still need to do some tweaks but I have finally finished the layout and design I've always wanted
I'm a minimalist and I've finally finished reducing the volume of my belongings so all my clothes, my plushies and my prized possessions fit perfectly on my 6-cubby bookshelf, I'm so happy I could make it be equally functionable and aesthetic
everything is organized perfectly and it's so pretty at the same time, up until the point that I have reduced until only the things that are truly important and useful to me remain I never realized how all my things are an equal balance of all my favorite colors 
I have finished the purpose of the "room" I've always wanted in that my space says a lot about me and it's the perfect space for me and everything I own that is important/useful to me 

also yesterday I made a carrd using a tutorial and I'm really happy I finally figured out how to get carrd to work, I tried making one back in spring and I was confused why it wasn't letting me save the URL domain and I thought it wanted money because it wouldn't let me publish my carrd publicly so I gave up using it, now I finally figured out the thing I did wrong was I didn't see it says capital letters are not allowed in the URL domain so that's why it wouldn't let me publish my carrd


----------



## BakaRina

That I've decided to come back after a few months away. I missed a few people on here and can't wait to talk to them once again.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was my nephew's birthday! I texted him to wish him a happy birthday and he already received his present.
- I had a very relaxed day of work. I got a few more emails cleared out of my inbox and did some prep work for next week.
- I logged off early and I'm done with work for the next four days!
- The contractor came by to deliver the majority of the materials for our bathroom remodel.
- The Christmas present I ordered for my husband arrived today.
- I had a good massage therapy session.
- I went by the pet store to pick up a few things and saw several cute dogs. I met a tiny chiweenie named Charlie who had the cutest ears.
- I purchased a hedgehog plushie to donate to children in need.
- I'm feeling very calm about all the family gatherings coming up.
- My husband has been very sweet to me and my dog has been really good lately.
- I think I've decided on a Christmas theme and lineup for this year, but I'm not going to break it out until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## deana

Catching up on a few days for this post! My Christmas tree is up and decorated  I love the ambience that it brings and my cat has been enjoying chilling under the tree. I treated myself to a new hoodie and spent one of my eshop giftcards on a couple of games, taking advantage of some of the sales this time of year. Did a fair bit of cooking to prepare for the rest of the week, including some yummy banana chocolate chip muffins. Lastly I've recieved some nice messages from friends that have put me in a better mood


----------



## xara

hoo boy, it’s been a long, but pretty good day! looking forward to hopefully getting some rest tonight.  

𓆩♡𓆪 read 3 fanfics that i enjoyed. one was based on a request i sent to the writer again, and it was so lovely! such a heartwarming, sweet little story it was.  can’t get over this writer’s talent and generosity for bringing so many people’s requests to life. <3
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_ — i’ve finally made it to season 3! i already miss claire foy as queen elizabeth II a lot, and admittedly matt smith as prince philip as well (even though philip annoyed me a _lot_ the first 2 seasons lol), but i’m excited to see how this season goes! 
𓆩♡𓆪 received my mark for the math assignment i did on monday — i got 15/15 marks!!  i was a bit iffy about a couple of my answers, so i’m vv happy and proud that everything was correct after all! 
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 4th physiotherapy appointment today. it went alright! i did my exercises fairly easy and without discomfort, including the new ones my physiotherapist showed me! a couple of them were kinda hard since they involved having to balance, and i don’t have much of that lol, but i did the best i could! :’) my mom also treated me to a pomegranate smoothie after, and it was delicious! 
𓆩♡𓆪 on the way home from physio, i saw a squirrel running across some grass with a peanut in his/her mouth! their run looked more like they were bouncing, though, which i thought was adorable. 
𓆩♡𓆪 tbt’s thanksgiving raffle! i really didn’t think staff would do anything this year with how hard they’ve already worked this year, so a raffle was such a lovely surprise! staff spoils us fr.  i would absolutely love a pie collectible (the new key lime pie one is so cute!), but i’d be happy with the consolation tbt! i love that everyone who enters will receive something. so generous! <33
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room a bit.  
𓆩♡𓆪 played new horizons for the first time in almost a month tonight! 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



BakaRina said:


> That I've decided to come back after a few months away. I missed a few people on here and can't wait to talk to them once again.


welcome back! i’ve missed seeing you around.


----------



## Elodie

Thanksgiving is tomorrow! Very excited to see my family.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I gave out Christmas cards today and gave one to my crush. I said stuff like he made me feel safe,, yeha it was cute


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got to see my aunt today! ^^ She wasn't able to come over on my birthday, so it was nice getting to see her and catch up today.
☾ My family and I are caught up with SmallishBeans' Empires series again!
☾ The Thanksgiving raffle event!  I was actually just talking about how I wanted to try and work past the anxiety that gratitude exercises sometimes give me for some reason, so the timing was pretty perfect.  I'm enjoying reading through everyone's posts, and I love the new Key Lime Pie collectible!  The colors are so nice, I think it's already earned a spot on my dream collectibles list. ;w;
☾ Went on an online shopping spree with the birthday gift money I've gotten from relatives, and I'm really excited about everything I was able to order!  Saw some really cute official artwork of a few of my faves in the process too.
☾ Got to play Pokémon Platinum for a bit this evening!  I'm up late again as a result, but at least it's Thanksgiving ahaha  I finally caught a Gulpin, which was the last Pokémon I needed to get from the Great Marsh.


----------



## Neb

- I finished a presentation I had to do for my history of Japan and Korea class!
- I played some relaxing games while listening to some anime and YouTube videos.


----------



## honeyaura

It’s my first Thanksgiving with my boyfriend and his family! Praying there will be no head or stomach pains today lol


----------



## Autumn247

It's Thanksgiving, I'm not really doing anything today, don't feel up to cooking this year, but my sister is coming over Sunday which will be nice 
Had a good productive day yesterday
I have a LOT of anxiety but I think I'm doing a really good job coping with it by exercising and also doing errands, tasks, chores, etc anything to distract myself, and working on challenging my thoughts 
I had a good appointment with my therapist the other day
My med increase from a few weeks ago is helping with some of my schizoaffective disorder/ Bipolar symptoms, I'm doing quite a bit better


----------



## Midoriya

Missed it last night because I fell asleep and just generally wasn't in a great mood, but

- The Dallas STARS defeated the Chicago Blackhawks 6-4 and gained a bigger lead against Colorado and Winnipeg in the NHL Central Division.


----------



## Saylor

It arrived last night but @-Lumi- is the sweetest ever and got me a new lunchbox to take with me to work. It's blue and it has lots of little containers and she got me a bunch of cute magnets I can stick on it!


----------



## vinnie

One of my best friends I met on acnl in 2016 messaged me today telling me happy thanksgiving. We haven't spoken since the beginning of November. He never forgets to message me on important days, and it makes me really happy to see he remembers. I'm really thankful for him.


----------



## oak

I've been melancholy af lately but there's still things to be happy for.

- My partner got us Pokemon Violet even though we agreed to wait cause of expensive vet bills cause he knew I was sad and needed a distraction
- We got a new fake christmas tree this year and it actually looks better then I expected. We're already gonna decorate it today
- My partner had an interview with the college he wants to go to today. The class is full for next semester but he's first on the wait list if anyone drops out so he's happy with that.


----------



## S.J.

I'll be celebrating two birthdays tomorrow. One of them is my mum. I bought her a purse, and I'm going to buy her a gift card today as well. I really hope she likes the purse, because it's a different style to her current one, but I know she wanted something smaller.
 I really like Pokémon Violet, and it's been really enjoyable!  I also spent a little bit of time drawing yesterday too. I need to make sure I split my little free time between both. 
  Me and Zoe (my dog) went through the commands she knows yesterday, and I'm constantly surprised at how smart she is. She is constantly developing skills on top of her previous skills. She's also just such a happy and funny dog. 
 The new Key Lime Pie collectible is adorable, and I wasn't expecting a Thanksgiving event, so it was a nice surprise! Even though I don't celebrate Thanksgiving, it was nice to reflect on all the things I'm grateful for, so I'm happy about that too.  Happy Thanksgiving to anyone who has celebrated or is celebrating! 
  Happy that it's Friday! Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Midoriya

I have several more things to be happy about today!

- I had the best Thanksgiving I've had in a long time with family.  Everything was so good.

- I'm not a huge American football fan (I prefer basketball, hockey, and baseball more), but I'm super glad the Dallas Cowboys beat the New York Giants 28-20.

- I'm ecstatic that I won a Pumpkin Pie collectible in TBT's Thanksgiving event.  Ironically, I also had a slice of Pumpkin Pie for dessert tonight.   

- Lastly, I'm super thankful for all of my friends, whether they're from TBT, in real life, work, or anywhere else.  I just really appreciate good people and the kinds of conversations I can have with them.  Stay beautiful, TBT.


----------



## Neb

- I got a little studying done.
- I enjoyed some anime!
- I ate at my grandparent's house for Thanksgiving! They're both in their mid 80s, so I want to spend as much time with them while they're around. I had a nice chat with them and learned a little more about my grandpa's stories as a sailor. As always their cooking was amazing.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept so deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was pretty nice today, sunny and almost 60 F in the afternoon.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch while we watched TV.
- We had Thanksgiving dinner at my mom's and it was honestly one of the nicest holidays I think we've ever had.
- The food was delicious and I got leftovers of my favorite dishes to bring home.
- My dog is passed out in his bed beside me right now with a turkey hangover.
- I get to be lazy all day tomorrow.


----------



## xara

happy thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today!  i hope everyone had a great day!

𓆩♡𓆪 slept really well last night! i haven’t been sleeping very restfully this past week, so i’m super happy that i finally got some good sleep! i definitely needed the rest. 
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. glad to be done with it for the rest of the week! tomorrow’s a PA day, so i’m very much so looking forward to enjoying my day off and long weekend!  i have an assignment to work on for monday, plus studying to do, but at least i can sleep in tomorrow! 
𓆩♡𓆪 played new horizons for a while!
𓆩♡𓆪 this vicious girl. 


Spoiler:  i just wanted to brush her












“stop taking pictures of me and pet me”





𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i really enjoyed! it was so sweet. 
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room a bit.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## LadyDestani

Dropping back in to say I'm so happy that the Minnesota Vikings just won their game against the Patriots! After the embarrassing loss to the Cowboys last week, this was a crucial win.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Had a small, relaxed Thanksgiving at home! We had some lovely vegetable dishes, but otherwise kept it very lowkey and just hung out for most of the day, which was really nice. 
☾ My parents and I are all caught up with GoodTimesWithScar's videos again!
☾ Spent some time revamping the about section of my profile! It was starting to feel kind of all-over-the-place to me, so I'm glad to have it re-organized a bit better. 
☾ Got to play a lot of Pokémon Legends: Arceus today and made some great research progress, and also caught a shiny Machoke in a mass outbreak! ^^ I played Platinum for a little bit too.
☾ I made a few more rubber band bracelets!  I just did some simple fishtail ones since I didn't want to be too absorbed in any tutorials.  Also, my tuxedo cat decided to take a nap in the bin I keep my rubber bands in. ;u; It was mildly inconvenient, but really cute.  I guess they do seem like they'd be pretty comfy.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving or a good day in general if you don't celebrate! 

I wouldn't call this "the best thanksgiving ever" because of some stuff... but nonetheless it was a pretty nice thanksgiving 
I'm just glad I got to celebrate my favorite holiday I always look forward to the feast every year
I had the usual bread, stuffing, corn, sweet and mashed potatoes, apple and pumpkin pie and eggnog 

I made some moodboards and spent some time on Pinterest looking at stuff that makes me happy mostly just fanart of my faves lol
I'm gonna kick off thanksgiving night with a movie!


----------



## hakutaku

- As usual, I enjoyed my Friday class at uni. It was good to be back, actually, I hadn't been in since Monday due to a strike! 

- I've really been enjoying playing Pokemon: Legends Arceus! Last night I captured an Alpha Hisuian Sneasel and evolved it into Alpha Sneasler. I also got an Alolan Vulpix from a mission and evolved it into an Alolan Ninetales, so my final team is complete. Currently about to try the Avalugg boss fight.


----------



## Midoriya

- I got some good sleep.  

- Absolutely killing it at work today and got paid a large amount.   

- My partner continues to be sweet.   

- Looking forward to the weekend and playing more Pokemon!  

- The Dallas STARS take on the Winnipeg Jets tonight... in Dallas!  We need to win this game in order to gain even more ground in our division.  Bring it on!!!


----------



## Franny

I got my new phone today! I'm so excited. I've wanted this phone for a little bit and I finally got my hands on one for black Friday.


----------



## zissou

My mother’s always pushing me to give advice to her friends’ kids, which is strange considering I am literally the same age as them. Met a really nice girl today, and the conversation wasn’t nearly as awkward as I feared it would be.

 Had a strangely good time filing visa paperwork with my dad and sister. We got extra print outs of out little headshots. Also, I saw my parents’ old paperwork headshots from the early 2000s, which were adorable and, honestly, mesmerizing.

️ Got Starbucks flat whites with my dad and sister. It was busy with that Black Friday crowd!

 Did my chemistry homework, which always makes me terribly nervous. All finished with that, thank goodness.

 Watched TV with my boyfriend. We’re long distance, but he’s coming to visit my family tomorrow and we’re both really excited. It’s the last happy thing I’ll be doing before I head back to school, so it’s warding off the sadness for now.

🛋 Took a nap on the couch with my mom and dad. It was cozy and warm and now I’m ready for bed. Good night, TBT. I hope you have a peaceful day or night, wherever you are!


----------



## Elodie

I went on a walk with my dog and she got to meet other doggy friends. That made me so happy to see her so excited!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had a wonderful night's sleep and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was really beautiful, warm and sunny.
- We rescued a tiny snake from the road while taking our afternoon walk. It couldn't get up over the curb, so we gave it a boost. It was a feisty little thing! 
- I had a peaceful, relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch several times today.
- We're going to see my husband's family for our second Thanksgiving tomorrow.
- My niece and nephews arrived in town today so we'll get to see them tomorrow as well!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally was able to catch Ditto in Pokémon Platinum, and hatched a Phione! ^^ Always wanted to get Manaphy/Phione in Gen IV, so I'm happy to have completed that little goal of mine at long last. I was also able to work on my Pokédex, and since I had a bit of extra money, I decorated the Villa some too. 
☾ I'm finished with the otome route replay I've been on! I'd already replayed the best ending, but I went back today and played through the good/normal ending again too. 
☾ And I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus for a good while this evening!  I'm definitely not being as efficient as I could be ahaha, but I'm still happy with the progress I'm making on research tasks.
☾ I received my consolation tbt from the Thanksgiving raffle!
☾ Saw some new official art of one of my faves! 
☾ Watched a few Youtube videos with my mom!  We played some games respectively while we were chatting/listening to videos in the background, and it was really fun. c:


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I was able to easily obtain three Pokémon that my favorite person needed for her dex. We were able to talk  as well. And maybe a bit off topic, but she was rubbing and stroking my back as she was holding me, and I don’t think I felt as loved as I did in that moment. 
⟡ I slept in on Thanksgiving, but it was sleep that I needed. I was able to play a round of Mario Party with her, which is a weekly thing for us at this point.



Spoiler: I won with the help of bonus stars.









⟡ My stress levels were pretty low throughout the day and work was slow despite everyone being out shopping today. I prefer the slow days. Less stressful for me because I can help out everywhere else.
⟡ I have another day off tomorrow to catch up on some sleep. Unfortunately, I do have to wake up early tomorrow to get to the post office to get out some Ebay packages, but I can go back to sleep afterwards if I wish. It’s been a hot minute since I sold anything, so I’m happy. 
⟡ I did visit Keagan today and he was really excited to see me. He got a new lambchop toy and it’s already chewed up. He went for a walk and had a few dog treats!


----------



## xara

happy friday, everyone! i hope you all have a great weekend! my day didn’t get off to the best start as i woke up feeling groggy and sad, but things turned around! i had a decent day overall. 

𓆩♡𓆪 slept well again last night! i even slept in until the afternoon today. 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 my family and i put up the light-up christmas tree vinyl poster my mom got from etsy! it’s not the same as a real christmas tree, but it’s pretty, and at least we don’t have to worry about bonk knocking it over!  the lights change colours, too!


Spoiler: 🎄



one day i’ll figure out how to upload videos on here haha.







𓆩♡𓆪 finally, after being on a waitlist for 2+ years, i am _finally_ getting one-on-one counselling!  ya’ll have no idea how badly i need this lol. spoke to my counsellor briefly on the phone and she seems nice! my first session is on dec 8th!  so relieved and excited!
𓆩♡𓆪 went out with my mom! we went for a short drive, of course got a treat from dairy queen lol, and then picked up some italian food (which was pretty tasty!) for dinner.
𓆩♡𓆪 received my 25 tbt from the thanksgiving raffle! can never have too much tbt , so i really appreciate it!
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## Chris

Franny said:


> I got my new phone today! I'm so excited. I've wanted this phone for a little bit and I finally got my hands on one for black Friday.


Are flip phones back? What model is this? 
I hated the move away from them—_to the point I delayed joining the modern smartphone era until 2010/11 when my college lecturers seemed to get annoyed if students didn't have email/web access at all times_—so if this is the future then I'm into it.



I had an awful day yesterday, but I'm not going to air dirty laundry on the internet. However, to find some highlights:

someone else cooked dinner for me. 
my partner phoned me with a pep talk at about 11pm. 
I managed to successfully distract myself from everything that went wrong yesterday/this week by playing several hours of _Harvestella _last night _- _I stayed up gaming until 1am and only turned it off because my eyes hurt.
I caught a shiny Lechonk in _Pokémon Scarlet:_


----------



## Sophie23

I got to work on my island today! I did a bit of Privet Drive and a bit of the Ministry of Magic


----------



## Beanz

im expecting a package and im excited for it to come


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m going Xmas shopping with my husband today I am also going to try use my birthday gift cards I got in the Black Friday sales


----------



## Chris

I didn't have to cook - again! The way to my heart is to feed me. 
I wasn't intending to buy anything in the sales, but I managed to get a 1L bottle of Kraken rum at a good price. 
Date night tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

- I'm happy that it's the weekend and it's raining.  Don't have to go anywhere and I can play video games and watch anime as much as I want!  

- My partner continues to be sweet to me.   

- The Dallas Mavericks take on the Toronto Raptors soon in Toronto.  Hopefully they can pull off a win.  They really need it.


----------



## DaisyFan

- I ordered my own Christmas present. I can't wait for it to come.
- France won the World Cup match today.


----------



## Foreverfox

Michigan beat Ohio State!! Two years in a row, and the first time at OSU in over 20years!!  GO BLUE!!!


----------



## Romaki

I made cookies with my niece. ^-^


----------



## Elodie

Romaki said:


> I made cookies with my niece. ^-^



Aw, that sounds nice. What kind? (I might be craving cookies now that I think about it...)


----------



## Romaki

Elodie said:


> Aw, that sounds nice. What kind? (I might be craving cookies now that I think about it...)



Idk what you'd call them, we just made very basic ones with butter and decorated them with sprinkles.


----------



## Nefarious

Just happy I've been having a good 4 day weekend so far!

• On the 23rd, I was able to snag an order for the new Jevil plush, along with a Spamton plush, I couldn't have one without the other haha.
• Got to catch up with a family member I haven't seen in a while during Thanksgiving.
• Bought the Cuphead DLC during the Steam sale. It's been years since I last played Cuphead and it really shows haha, but I've been having a blast nonetheless!
• Today I went to an early screening for the new Puss in Boots movie and loved it! It's surprisingly great, probably my favorite film of the year in fact.
• Also, I've been feeling a resurgence lately to get back into drawing. I haven't been able to do much due to my job, but since I've been moved to a position that's less physically intensive, I have the energy to indulge in activities like that again.


----------



## Franny

Chris said:


> Are flip phones back? What model is this?
> I hated the move away from them—_to the point I delayed joining the modern smartphone era until 2010/11 when my college lecturers seemed to get annoyed if students didn't have email/web access at all times_—so if this is the future then I'm into it.


THEY SURE ARE! This is a Galaxy Flip 4. I adore it so much. I'm not sure if it'll be common or if it'll just be this but so far I LOVE IT. It has a 2nd, smaller screen on the back side that shows the time & messages just like old flip phones. I love this thing~


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well again last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The weather was beautiful. I didn't even need to wear a coat today.
- We had a nice time visiting with my husband's family for a late Thanksgiving.
- There was a ridiculous amount of amazing food. I ate way too much.
- I really enjoyed the time I spent with my niece and nephews. I love them so much.
- I also got to meet a new dog named Molly. She was so sweet and loveable.
- I have another day off tomorrow to relax and sleep in.


----------



## cherrytheone

Soo happy because I got off work early!! Woo!!!  I had time to grab some chick fil a for dinner and it was delicious. I got a cookies and crème milkshake -  yum!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched an episode of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail with my parents this morning! ^^ We also caught SmallishBeans' newest vid later on too.
☾ I listened to one of my character drama CDs again!
☾ Caught a couple more new Pokémon in Platinum and played Legends: Arceus for a little bit too!


----------



## xara

had another pretty decent day today.  hope you all are doing well! this weekend is flying by so fast.

𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. finding new stories to read is always one of my favourite parts of each day. 
𓆩♡𓆪 slept well again last night! i’ve been taking a prescribed med to help me sleep, and safe to say it’s been working! 
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i’m halfway done season 3! 
𓆩♡𓆪 took some new pics of le bonk. 


Spoiler: very whiny creature she is











𓆩♡𓆪 ordered my mom’s christmas present today! i have no idea if she’ll like it, but fingers crossed she will! i thought of her as soon as i saw it. hopefully it’ll arrive in time as well, since it says it’ll take a week or 2 to dispatch. 


Spoiler: nobody tell her



i thought it’d be the perfect gift since bonk stretches like the cat on the pendant quite often haha.





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom surprised me by bringing me home a milkshake! it was delicious.  
𓆩♡𓆪 took a nice nap after dinner. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## LunarMako

That I do not have to work. 
I always enjoy not working.


----------



## Franny

i got approved for credit! this is huge for me because i'm working on my credit score! i don't have a lot of open lines of credit so its been hard to get approved for stuff since i have little credit history.

soon i'll be able to get a car with financing through my bank because i'll have a better history of paying for things!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I published a fanfic the other day! I also made some art to go with it and I think it looks nice! The last time I wrote anything and finished/published it was way back in April, so it's nice bringing back this dormant hobby of mine. 

-I've had a fever for almost a week, but I'm recovering and feeling much better now! 

-I'm having fun playing on my Wii again! I've been playing Wii Party for the most part, but the other day I decided to boot up Wii Sports instead. I played golf and got a really good score (-2 instead of +6) on the 9-hole game and got 100 experience points! Now I'm almost at Pro level in golf! 

-My brother played a ton of Wii Sports Resort basketball yesterday and beat the champion, Tommy!!  I'm proud of him for being able to accomplish such a feat and I'm also happy we got to spend some time together. ^^


----------



## Autumn247

I got to spend some quality time with my sister in the first time in almost a year today, it was so nice to see her.  We went grocery shopping together and she stopped by my apartment for a bit
I went to an event yesterday evening that was fun, was fun to get out and socialize a bit
I'm buying the new Pokemon game and a new gaming headset this week  Super excited!
Got some good stuff at the grocery store 
My sister liked the chocolate chip pumpkin bread I baked for her
I'm feeling really good in terms of my mood


----------



## zissou

🛏 My boyfriend visited me in my hometown, which meant a lot to me. I love this dude so much. Just sitting in my kitchen, sleepy because we woke up to a hotel fire alarm, doing crossword puzzles,  made me so happy. 

️ My dad’s homemade filter coffee, ‘nuff said.

 I took the train back to school today, which was a grueling eight-hour journey with several hours’ worth of stopovers, but I got good window seats both times.

 One of my favorite podcasts (Casefile!) dropped a new episode this weekend, so listened to that (until I fell asleep on the train, oops).

 I got Shake Shack at a train station. Again, ‘nuff said. 

 I talked to my boyfriend and one of my best friends on the phone today. Maintaining friendships! Good stuff!

 Currently waiting for the Uber which will take me to my warm bed and my sweet rooommate.

 It is a clear night and I can see more stars than I have in a long, long time.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I continued my trend of sleeping really well and I slept in this morning.
- I had the day off work and didn't have any plans so I just chilled at home.
- My dog wore this ThunderShirt again for a while today. He's doing better with it.
- I had some really tasty peppermint ice cream in a waffle cone for dessert tonight.
- The sky was a really beautiful steely blue color this evening with a crescent moon.
- I saw two bunnies in my backyard while walking my dog.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I watched the newest One Piece and Spy x Family episodes this morning!
☾ We also watched GeminiTay's new Minecraft video this evening! I love the new stained glass window on her gatehouse 
☾ Played Pokémon Platinum for a little bit, and finally got all the post-National Dex Pokémon from Mr. Backlot's trophy garden! 
☾ I made several more rubber band bracelets today!  I was in a rainbow mood, so they all turned out rainbow ahaha.  I got to try a couple of new patterns too!
☾ Spent a little time outside!  It was really rainy and dreary this morning, but it cleared up later in the afternoon.  We've still got some beautiful autumn colors around, and it was nice and windy out too. ^^
☾ And I got to see a lot of new official art of a few of my comfort characters this evening!! ;v;


----------



## xara

can’t believe the weekend’s over already.  didn’t have the best day today, but that’s alright. i powered through it! hopefully tomorrow will be better. :’)

𓆩♡𓆪 this cutie always makes my days better. 


Spoiler: she was laying in a takeout bag 😭










𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. queen elizabeth II seems so much more authoritative and confident in her role this season; we love to see it. prince philip’s character development has been great to see as well. 
𓆩♡𓆪 had some yummy pizza for dinner. the pizza also came with a few cans of my favourite peach iced tea, which i look forward to enjoying! it’s so tasty.  
𓆩♡𓆪 watched a few videos that made me laugh a lot. been a bit of a rough day, so i really needed the laugh. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care. 

hope you all have a great week!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

❁Had a great weekend! I was able to meet up with people for 3 different occasions. The first was for playing board games/card games (Played Catan for the first time!), second was dinner/seeing Christmas lights, and third was a BBQ in a park with beautiful autumn leaves. I could also see Mt. Fuji out there!
❁ I decided I should try to practice gratitude more so here's a more general one I've been thinking about: I'm very thankful that I'm able to live near so many shopping malls. Within a 15 min walk I can reach 3 different shopping malls (well maybe more depends on how you count them). Since I work late I love that I can still go out on weekdays to look at clothes or get almost anything else I need. Just walking around malls and seeing all of the neat items and people watching brings my mood up a lot. I like to be discerning about what clothing I buy so that I only buy items that are just right and exactly what I need and being able to easily look at so many clothes helps a lot with this (there's also a good second-hand store just outside of one of the malls!)


----------



## BrokenSanity

* November 26*
- I slept well
- The weather was nice outside 
- I did some stretches in the sun
- I had a specific strawberry ice cream that I haven't had since I was very young and it was nostalgic 
- I did some work on my ACNH island it's nearly finished 
- I completed a drawing I'm proud of
- Feeling mentally good
*November 27*
- I slept pretty good again
- I went outside for a little bit
- My mental health has continued to be pretty good at a stable level 
- I played some Mario Kart 8 Deluxe today and I finally finished getting a golden trophy with a least 1 star on all the 150 CC races! I'm really happy I could pull it off I've been struggling with the Special Cup 
I just need to get a golden trophy with a least 1 star on all the Mirror Grand Prix races until I can unlock the Golden Kart


----------



## Sophie23

️Got some more items for my island

️Someone came to my island and displayed some Cute Harry Potter designs in my Able Sisters

I continued working on the Ministry of Magic and Privet Drive today

️Got some more Harry Potter designs that I can use


----------



## Chris

Date night last night. My partner treated me to dinner and cocktails, then we finished off the night with a glass of wine at our regular haunt. 
Treated her to breakfast this morning at a French café we often visit. I ordered a honey latte and pancakes.
Had a very relaxed afternoon that involved lazing around and experimenting in the kitchen.
Been invited to a pub quiz tonight with my partner's flatmates.


----------



## Alienfish

- Good day at work! Most are really stressful these days so it was nice to wind down a bit today.
- E-mailed the owner of an online store I've been buying soft toy dogs from when possible, and she said it might be possible to take in Faithful Friends corgi (and a smaller corgi keyring)! I've only seen the actual soft toy dog at one store, while I don't mind buying from them they send untracked from the UK so it's a bit hard to get it here, and the keyring has only been available at the RYB and they don't shop int'l   Buckingham Palace shop used to have royal version of it but seems they no longer sell it so.
- Mom made some beef stroganoff and left me some I could have for donner. Very yum!


----------



## mogyay

today it was announced we got a pay rise in work! i believe it works out at 11% this year which i think is round about inflation so i'm super grateful considering all the strikes going on at the moment. it feels so good to be making a comfortable amount where i can save for the future and still live comfortably on my own and spend on my hobbies/interest etc, idk i'm just really thankful for that


----------



## Midoriya

- Work is going well and I'm building up savings nicely for a place of my own in the near future.  

- My partner has been really sweet to me lately.  

- I'm headed to martial arts tonight.  

- The Dallas STARS take on the St. Louis Blues in St. Louis tonight.  Hoping for a victory for the boys in green.   

EDIT: And the Stars won 4-1 to stay in 1st in the NHL Central Division.  Wooooo!!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ The first couple things that I ordered with my birthday gift money arrived—I got a couple cute buttons of my two Code: Realize faves!! ;v; 
☾ I tried konpeito for the first time today!  One of the sellers threw in a small pack as an extra, which was really nice.  There was enough to share some with my family too. ^^
☾ Watched a little Youtube with my parents over dinner!
☾ I made another embroidery floss bracelet today!  I'd been wanting to make one with this color scheme for a while, so I'm glad I finally got around to it.
☾ I got to play Pokémon Platinum, and then switched over to Legends: Arceus later!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I have a friend who also has BPD, and she was posting snaps lately of her and her favorite person. It made me feel not alone, I guess? We are very similar (even according to her best friend) and it feels nice having someone in my friend circle that I can relate to.
⟡ I’m the birthday card person at work, and I picked up a card for my favorite person’s birthday next week. I have everyone from work sign the card and discreetly deliver it. I haven’t signed the card yet, though. I have to do it last since the message is for her eyes only, lol. 
⟡ I’m happy that I may get to hang out with my favorite person on Wednesday if the stars align. We were planning on seeing Keagan and getting some Chinese food. If not Wednesday, it will be soon. Since we work the same job positions, our availability is kind of limited.
⟡ I’m happy about being pretty much stress-free the past few days.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't too bad. Our implementation planned for this week got pushed out to next week, so that gives me more time to work on other things that have fallen behind.
- While I was doing some analysis, I saw a piece of code that made me laugh. If the system encounters an error during a certain process, the two paths are literally named 'KEEP-ON-TRUCKIN' and 'DEPART-IN-SHAME'.
- I saw a bunny in my backyard again this evening.
- The sky was beautiful again. This time it was multi-colored, fading from steel blue to periwinkle to lilac to amber and the crescent moon was still visible.
- I finished ordering my husband's Christmas presents. Now, if I could just get started on the rest of my Christmas shopping.


----------



## xara

oh man i’m so tired.  today was much better than yesterday, though! i hope you’re all doing well!

𓆩♡𓆪 read 3 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 had a productive day at school! today was math quiz day, and even though i’d been stressing over it all weekend, there ended up being only 9 questions, all of which were really easy! i think i did really well on it.  i have no schoolwork to worry about tonight, which has been lovely! i’ve had most of the day to myself to just relax!
𓆩♡𓆪 i also completed an assignment for math that’s due tonight. i’m not super confident in some of my answers, but i tried my best! curious to see how well i did (or didn’t do lol) once my teacher marks it.
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room a bit.
𓆩♡𓆪 my dad gave me his christmas present to me ($50) early!
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom also ordered 2 christmas gifts for me today! :’D i know what one of them is, but the other is a surprise! i’m so excited for christmas! she still has no idea about the present that _i_ got _her_, and she keeps pressing me about what i bought.  keeping secrets is hard sometimes lol.
𓆩♡𓆪 began working on my christmas avatar! i haven’t created art since fair, so my skills are very nonexistent right now haha. it’s not turning out too badly so far, though! i might make a matching sig as well. :>
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 do ya’ll even have to ask? 


Spoiler: she clean













𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Made some brownies last night and frosted them this afternoon. Birthday brownies for my husband!
Also added some raspberries on top. He loves them and his presents 
Went on a small walk today.
Excited to make dinner and watch the newest Brutalmoose Mystery Tapes!


----------



## Imbri

Back in October, I submitted my NaNoWriMo project to the site for their '30 Covers in 30 Days' event. It's where designers are gathered up and each chooses a book to make a mock cover. The covers are just for fun and can't be used for publishing, but considering how many people participate, it's cool if you get picked, right?

Last night, I got an email that I had been chosen! My project is up on both the NaNo forums and their Tumblr. The art is really amazing and even though I don't know if I will try to publish this piece, I'm kind of bummed I wouldn't be able to use it.


----------



## Jhine7

Discovered that I turned 10,000 days old yesterday


----------



## tessa grace

Imbri said:


> Back in October, I submitted my NaNoWriMo project to the site for their '30 Covers in 30 Days' event. It's where designers are gathered up and each chooses a book to make a mock cover. The covers are just for fun and can't be used for publishing, but considering how many people participate, it's cool if you get picked, right?
> 
> Last night, I got an email that I had been chosen! My project is up on both the NaNo forums and their Tumblr. The art is really amazing and even though I don't know if I will try to publish this piece, I'm kind of bummed I wouldn't be able to use it.


Congratulations!


----------



## WhiteLily210

Bit of context:
A few days ago I was watching and telling my mom about the premiere of a show I love, how today was finally a chance to get to watch a bit, and how excited I am for it.

This morning I found she did most of my workload so I can go enjoy it sooner. Can't stop thinking about the kind gesture.


----------



## Midoriya

- The sun is shining outside today.

- Work is going really well.

- The Dallas Mavericks play the Golden State Warriors tonight at 6:30 p.m US CST.  It will be on TNT and take place in Dallas.  Supposedly the Mavs have acquired a new player, someone who used to be a star for the Charlotte Hornets.  Hopefully he can contribute to the team soon.  

- Going to be going to a Dallas Stars game in a couple weeks in-person!  I'll never forget the favorite game I went to several years ago.  It was a regular season game against the St. Louis Blues, and the Stars were trailing for most of the game.  They eventually tied it and it went past overtime and into a shootout.  I had been hyping up the crowd, and before the winning goal was scored I pointed down at the player on the ice, he actually _looked _up at me, and then went forward and scored the winning goal.  I received a pat on the back from a fellow Stars fan, and in the post-game interview when asked how they won, the player said the fans really helped them, _as if it were me_.  Those are the kinds of memories you don't forget.


----------



## Chris

I woke-up feeling awful and couldn't get warm. My partner made a hot water bottle for me and dug out a weighted blanket and layered it over the other blankets on the bed before she left this morning. 
We split a slice of coffee and walnut cake that she had picked-up from a local bakery on her way home. 
She also kindly treated me to Chinese takeout for dinner because she knew I'd been craving a specific dish for a few days. When they got my order wrong, she took care of it for me. I hadn't taken my anxiety meds today so that was really appreciated.
...God, this woman does more for me than I realise sometimes. I'm lucky to be with her.


----------



## cherrytheone

I have extra time to catch up on some work today. That was much needed!


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> - The Dallas Mavericks play the Golden State Warriors tonight at 6:30 p.m US CST.  It will be on TNT and take place in Dallas.  Supposedly the Mavs have acquired a new player, someone who used to be a star for the Charlotte Hornets.  Hopefully he can contribute to the team soon.



@Foreverfox The Mavs WIN 116-113 and snap their 4-game losing streak!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ I was able to get one of my wishlist collectibles, a Spring Sakura!!  My morning was off to a bit of a rough start otherwise, so it was a really nice turnaround. ;u;
☾ My torbie kitty came to hang out with me for a little while today!  She's such lovely company *♡*
☾ Saw a teaser for some upcoming art of a couple of my faves!  Definitely going to be keeping an eye out for when the full art is released ahahaha
☾ I made a couple rubber band bracelets while watching some Youtube!  I watched a couple videos with my family too. ^^
☾ Played a little Pokémon Platinum this evening!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I was able to close out a couple of incidents in my work queue.
- For Giving Tuesday, my company offered a donation match. I was planning on giving something to the World Wildlife Fund by the end of the year, but I figured with the company match it made sense to do it now.
- My dog has been extra snuggly with me the past few days.


----------



## zissou

Woke up early and got a bit of work done. Not as much as I wanted, but something is better than nothing.

 I spotted the stray cat I saw yesterday, in the same place near the bus stop. I hope it's there tomorrow; I plan on bringing it something to eat. Will keep y'all updated.

🛎 Got all of the clicker questions right in one of my classes. A rare and beautiful occurrence.

 Tried a new poke place on campus. It was honestly decent! And got to eat it with my friend, which is always nice.

 Finished a hefty chunk of homework ahead of time. 

🗓 Sorted out some messy scheduling stuff. Some friends volunteered to help me out, which was sweet of them (though I'm secretly grumpy about their recent behavior. But that's not for the happy thread  )

 Ate some candy. I'm choosing to phrase it in this positive way instead of "binged on a huge bag of sour snakes and sea salt caramel chocolate". 

 Watched TV, ate dinner, and laughed a lot with my partner. They're the only one who'll sit and watch me floss my teeth with rapt attention. Crazy, insane, amazing, I'm in love, blah blah blah.

 Posted a new island journal!

 Today was not the best day. I had high hopes for myself and didn't do as much as I wanted to. However, I still got a decent amount done, and I'll incorporate the lessons I've learned from today into how I structure my day tomorrow. I've enjoyed ending the day on TBT. So to everyone reading, I hope you're having a good one. Thanks for being here.


----------



## vinnie

-My friends and I were all in great moods today, so our interactions were so much fun. I've laughed a lot more than I have in a while today.
-My cat hasn't felt well the past few days, but today he was purring and playing around with my other cats. I was happy to see him being his usual, goofy self.
-I have all A's this semester. It's been stressful.
-I straightened up my room and did laundry. I found my Edward Scissorhands shirt I thought I had lost.
-I bought blinds for my window _finally. _I've had a blanket covering my window for months because I never remembered to buy any blinds.
-I drew a little bit today.


----------



## Dinosauuur

I am *very* happy that the semester is almost over lol


----------



## xara

am very sleepy, but i had a decent and relatively uneventful day! 

𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 5th physiotherapy appointment today. it went well! the exercises my therapist had me do reminded me just how out of shape i am LOL, but i was able to do them all without too much trouble! lots of balancing exercises today, but i did the best i could.  my mom also treated me to a milkshake and breakfast afterwards! everything was delicious. c:
𓆩♡𓆪 got the math assignment i did yesterday back — i got 21/23 marks! i messed up one of the calculations, but i’m really pleased with how i did overall! 21/23 marks is a slay in my eyes. 
𓆩♡𓆪 took a good nap when i got home from physio. i didn’t get much sleep last night (my own fault for staying up until 3am when i had to get up at 9 lol), so the nap definitely helped me feel more rested and alert.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 even though i‘m quite sleepy and low energy tonight, i still pushed myself to tidy up my room a bit.
𓆩♡𓆪 got to go island hopping in acnh today, and i found shino after only 12 nmts, my last set dreamie and my favourite villager!!  i’m very excited to finally have her on my island!
𓆩♡𓆪 gave an acnh item to @/azurill for free, and they generously sent me some tbt.  absolutely didn’t need or expect anything in return, but i’m very thankful. grateful to know such amazing people in this community. <3

xara goes night night now. good night! c:


----------



## BrokenSanity

*November 28*
- I weight-lifted
- I took a shower
*November 29*
- It honestly feels great getting schoolwork done again after being on break
- I'm getting a lot of progress done on my island I'm adding the finishing touches and then it will be finished until I decide to rip it down again


----------



## KittenNoir

I have a birthday dinner this Saturday for my sister.... I am so keen I have my whole outfit ready....

I have a cute mini black off the shoulder dress, black stockings and dark wine heels


----------



## hakutaku

- My classes were cancelled because of strikes, so I worked on my essay today instead and managed to get a lot done!
- I came home and started playing Pokemon Violet  I chose Sprigatito, and caught a Shroodle as my second team member. I made the extra effort to make sure they both have good natures too lol (Adamant and Jolly,,)
- Honestly I'm pretty happy that it's forecast to be a lot drier this week/month, November was very rainy and I hate rain  So far this week it hasn't rained at all!
- 1st December is tomorrow, which means I'll be opening my advent calendar


----------



## Chris

I've not had the greatest day, admittedly. I've sinusitis and needed to get a B12 injection this afternoon - and anyone else who gets those regularly will know that having your muscle spasm around a needle is the most uncomfortable sensation in the world. But...


I learned today that I am considered more accomplished in my field than I realised. I can even use a new post-nominal once the paperwork is processed.  
Despite feeling rough, I got all my chores done and prepped for my meeting tomorrow.
I've spent this evening relaxing in front of the TV with a glass of Bailey's.


----------



## Midoriya

Today has been a great day!  

- Got plenty of sleep and the sun is shining outside today.  

- Work has gone well and my boss said that I've been doing really well.  

- I've been trying to shiny hunt in Pokemon Scarlet now that I've finished the game.  Currently shiny hunting for Dratini.  

- My partner has been really sweet lately and we've taken turns supporting each other.  

- I got a milkshake with my lunch.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I feel SO proud of myself!! I got started around an hour ago on my FAT math homework stack and am already almost done! I have already finished 5 pages! My friend told me to listen to music while doing it, I thought it would distract me but instead I AM SUPER FOCUSED AND HAVING FUN!! YAY IM FINISHING THIS NOWWWW YAYYYYYY 🖊🖋✏


----------



## TheDuke55

I went to this one place that is like a really big Christmas themed shop. I do it once every year. It's just cool seeing the rustic set-up and all of the different hand-made Christmas decorations and ornaments. I always pick up something small whenever I go.

I got a little drummer mouse. Can't find it online, but here is the fifer 



Spoiler














xara said:


> oooh what a pretty photo! i’ve always wanted to go to disney world, especially during holiday season - it just seems so magical! i hope you had a great time!


Sorry for the late reply, I didn't see that you commented! It was a lot of fun. I did a lot of stuff, but don't want to bore anyone with the details too much. There was a lot of fun rides, fancy restaurants to try (there was even a place selling green eggs and ham in the Seuss Land and I just had to get it, cause who wouldn't?) and fun shows.

Oh by the way, your kitty is lovely!


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was rough but there is something that I am happy about. My mom ordered my cats this scratching post for my cats that I wanted & one custom stamp; she said if this one turns out good that I can later get more of my other cats on my birthday or something . I’ll be getting it of my late cat mel, who passed away early February. It was really difficult looking through her pictures and my kittens came running out looking for her when I was watching an old video of her meowing .

Just recently my mom pre-ordered my first Zine for part of my Christmas present (it won’t be shipped until April); two of my favorite artists are contributing to it- Robaco & Aimaru — it is a Hubert x Byleth Zine . I’m so excited about it! I’ve been waiting since last may for this . 

Lately I’ve been really interested in Zines. I’m so blown away by the art & merchandise, not to mention the thought and creativity of all the contributors . I’ve found some really cool One Piece zines  but they were all sold out; I’m trying to ask around about a zine tracker for One Piece since I have no idea how to find out about them & other fandom zines. No luck finding one yet; so far the One Piece ones were super pricey (more than triple the price or more than the complete bundle for the Fire Emblem Zine )

My kittens make me so happy . Today has been rough and for the first time in a long time Spanky came to cuddle with me for about maybe a minute .


Spoiler: kittens last night


----------



## Aniko

Today I went to get my fifth shot of Covid vaccine, there was a Best Buy close to the vaccination site so I bought myself 2 packs of Amiibo cards series 5 expecting to get Shino at last, but no...  However...I got NIKO! Wilbur and Marlo that I wanted very much! Plus Reneigh I didn't have yet. So I'm happy 
​


----------



## Merielle

☾ Another of the merch sets I ordered with my birthday money got here safely today!! ;v; I feel like I got a really good deal for the amount of merch I got, even not counting a couple duplicates that were included.  One of the buttons is also the first one I've gotten that has a matte instead of glossy finish, and it looks really good!  I'd love to find more like it.
☾ Watched a few Youtube videos with my family!
☾ I've entered a giveaway for a game I'm interested in!!  I know I probably won't win and will just wind up buying the game myself afterwards, but it's still exciting to take part in ahahaha 
☾ Made some more progress in Pokémon Platinum this evening!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I recorded a training session at work and it went pretty well. I was nervous but got through it.
- I got a few more things done at work and feel like I'm making progress.
- It stopped raining this afternoon and wasn't even too cold out for a while.
- I got to leave work early and had a good massage therapy session.
- My dog was very good and didn't bark when I got home.
- I had a chocolate milkshake for dessert.
- I got confirmation that two of the Christmas presents I bought for my husband have shipped and should arrive Friday.


----------



## zissou

Had somewhat of a success with the stray cat near the bus stop. It nibbled at some of the food I offered it, but not much. I'll have to just find some chicken or something. If anyone knows any human food that doubles as a good cat snack, let me know! 

 My friend had her car today and drove us around campus, including to a sandwich place we don't usually go to :O Sending her good vibes through the ether. She's been one of the highlights of my semester.

   Got a bunch of chores out of the way -- success! A meeting with a mentor, my flu shot, and a phone call with an old friend. 

 Made some progress on studying. * insert obligatory "but not as much as I wanted!!!" *

 Laughed a lot with my partner. They're the best. 

 I think this is my 100th post on TBT! So thanks to everyone for being lovely individuals that make this website the cozy internet haven that it is. Wishing you, dear reader, a good morning, afternoon, or evening, wherever you are.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I have the card all signed and ready to give to my favorite person. She’s gonna kill me for buying her another present, but it’s just chocolate and she likes this flavor. Mario Party Superstars was her early present so we could play together. She really wanted to but couldn’t afford it at the time.



Spoiler: You knew I had to sign it in sharpie, lol



*crossed out the other signatures for privacy*








⟡ We are surprising her with a banana cake as well on Saturday which is her actual birthday. She’s getting the card tomorrow since I have weekends off, but I’m hoping she’ll save me a slice of that cake, haha. Another coworker is baking the cake since I can’t bake. I don’t wanna poison her with my terrible cooking, lol.
⟡ A customer left a huge box outside for the drive-thru person. It was a gift for the holidays. I saw it when I was taking out trash. It was a printer. He left a heartfelt card as well. I’m not sure if she needed one, but it was a nice gesture and it made me really happy. 
⟡ My hat is supposedly arriving in the mail tomorrow. It took a while, but I’m happy to finally have an update. I was getting worried and thought it hadn’t been shipped  yet.


----------



## cherrytheone

Today was rough, but I'm just glad I don't have many deadlines today, and I finished a really important task earlier.
I really like this thread because I feel encouraged to be grateful for _something_ everyday and not just focus on the negative (which I do often).


----------



## vinnie

-My Spotify Wrapped reminded me of really good songs I forgot all about. It was nice to listen to them again after a while. It also reminded me of how I listen to music too much (40,899 minutes )
-My best friend drew me some art today <3
-I studied for some big exams coming up next week. Really not looking forward to them.
-My Old Navy order came in today. I got 2 shirts, 2 pairs of jeans, and some pajamas for my grandmother's Christmas get-together.
-My friends were all really sweet today. They're the best people I've ever known. 

Not much happened today. Maybe tomorrow will be more interesting.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 read 5 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 woke up for school this morning, only to find out that classes were asynchronous today.  not mad about it, though; i’m grateful that i had the day to myself to chill! 
𓆩♡𓆪 finished my christmas avatar! i’m not 100% in love with how it turned out, but it definitely could be worse! i’ll probably end up changing my avatar to something else after a week or 2, but it’s cute. i’m excited to share it with you guys tomorrow! 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care. 

hope you’re all doing well! can’t believe it’s almost december already! :’o



TheDuke55 said:


> Oh by the way, your kitty is lovely!


she says thank you.  and no worries about the late reply! i’m so glad you had fun! definitely gotta go there someday for the green eggs and ham — i’m intrigued haha. 







zissou said:


> I think this is my 100th post on TBT! So thanks to everyone for being lovely individuals that make this website the cozy internet haven that it is. Wishing you, dear reader, a good morning, afternoon, or evening, wherever you are.


congrats on 100 posts! i’ve really enjoyed seeing you around the forums and reading your posts.  and as for the stray kitty, lean meats such as beef, chicken, turkey, liver, lamb etc could entice them. you just have to make sure it’s thoroughly cooked and there’s no skin or bones before giving to them. ^^



cherrytheone said:


> I really like this thread because I feel encouraged to be grateful for _something_ everyday and not just focus on the negative (which I do often).


same for me. :’) i have a tendency to focus on the negatives a lot (esp this past year), but making note of everything that makes me happy every day (even small things) helps. plus i always enjoy reading what others are happy about as well. i hope you have a better day tomorrow. <3


----------



## StarlitGlitch

❁Finally booked my lodging for my Korea trip next March! I kept putting it off (just like I did with the airplane ticket) so some of my options ran out and the price went up a bit but I think I got a good option that's in Hongdae. I have a list of essential things to prepare and now that I have an address of where I'll stay I can fill out the K-ETA application.
❁Going out tonight after work with two people I'm setting up! They live on opposite sides of me so they're coming to the area I live in which is nice. (my work also ends late)
❁I saw two movies yesterday that I enjoyed, Julie and Julia and Suzume no Tojimari.
❁It's December so I finally feel ready to fully accept Christmas! I got to start my advent calendar this morning, later I'll dig up my stocking. Might buy something new this year too.
❁Finally found a good black jumper-dress and bought it yesterday. I've wanted one for a long time but I always wait to find something just right before purchasing it. I can mix and match it with a lot of my sweaters so it's very convenient and in-fashion.


Spoiler: example of jumper dress


----------



## KittenNoir

It's December 1st here in Australia !!!! I have my xmas tree up and all the decorations around the house !!!!!


----------



## hakutaku

- Got some major work done on my essay today, I've only got about 600 words left to write! 

- I'm glad it's Friday tomorrow so I can sleep in...


----------



## Autumn247

I decorated the bulletin boards in my apartment building today.  I forgot to take a picture of the first one but here are pics of the other two, and a pic of the Christmas tree in my apartment lobby, the tree is so gorgeous!
I bought a fitbit Inspire 2 and it should be delivered by tomorrow, super excited because last time I had a fitbit I was super motivated to get physical activity in, something about being able to see the steps on my wrist throughout the day just really makes me motivated and competitive with myself to push myself and keep moving
Also getting some new art supplies so I'm very excited about that as well


----------



## Sophie23

K.K. Slider is coming to Hogwarts to play some Harry Potter music!  (not really lol but he is coming)


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My favorite person _loved_ the birthday card and the chocolate. We are also playing Pokémon when she gets off work tonight. She said she was gonna keep the card forever ahhh, I love this girl.
⟡ My new hat did arrive in the mail today. Now let’s see if I can somehow curve the brim because I can’t pull off flat bills. The color was just too nice to pass up.


Spoiler: the charcoal and light blue








⟡ My hair dye finally went on sale again, so I stocked up. I also picked up some candy cane chapstick at the store. It’s finally back for the holidays and it’s the best flavor, so I had to pick some up.
⟡ Thanks to Spotify Wrapped, I rediscovered a bunch of old songs I liked that I somehow forgot about.


----------



## zissou

xara said:


> congrats on 100 posts! i’ve really enjoyed seeing you around the forums and reading your posts.  and as for the stray kitty, lean meats such as beef, chicken, turkey, liver, lamb etc could entice them. you just have to make sure it’s thoroughly cooked and there’s no skin or bones before giving to them. ^^



Ahhh, thank you so much, Xara!  I've also appreciated your kindness and positivity on these forums, so it's really sweet to hear this from you. Also, I love seeing pictures of your cat, so please keep posting them.  I think I'll try to finagle some chicken for the stray kitty and hope that I see the little guy again, thanks for the advice!


----------



## cherrytheone

xara said:


> i have a tendency to focus on the negatives a lot (esp this past year), but making note of everything that makes me happy every day (even small things) helps. plus i always enjoy reading what others are happy about as well. i hope you have a better day tomorrow. <3


Awe, thank you!  I hope the rest of this year and the coming years have happy things in store for you 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2022

Happy because I got some time to myself today. And not as busy as I thought I'd be!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Pokémon Legends: Arceus got nominated for Best Role Playing Game of the Year!!  Not exactly sure why I'm as excited over this as I am, but I've just really loved playing PL:A and I'm happy to see it up there. ;v;
☾ Switched over to my Christmas aesthetic! 
☾ Watched a few Youtube videos today, both on my own in the background while I was doing other stuff, and a little bit with my family too. ^^
☾ Did some grinding in Pokémon Platinum!  I was just going to pop in to water my berries and check the daily swarm Pokemon, but then I got sucked in ahahaha
☾ Worked on some more rubber band bracelets!  I've almost filled up a small bag of them now. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't too stressful. I completed a fair amount of tasks and was able to log off on time.
- I drank my first cup of hot chocolate for the season. It was so warm and tasty.
- I had a long, hot shower this evening.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I got to spend some quality time with my husband.
- A couple of presents I bought for my husband should arrive tomorrow.
- Tomorrow is Friday! I have a counseling session and then looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Elodie

Delicious red velvet cookies...


----------



## xara

had a really nice day today!

𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. had a decent, uneventful day, though class turnout was surprisingly small. only like 7 people showed up (including me lol).
𓆩♡𓆪 i finally heard back from my school guidance counsellor about an issue i’ve been having, and we’ll be meeting virtually tomorrow to discuss it further. :’) she’s also informed me that i only need 4 more credits to graduate, which is !!!! i had no idea i was that close, but this means that this _will_ be my last year and i’ll be graduating in june! i’m so relieved, ya’ll have no idea.  nervous about the meeting tomorrow, but happy and thankful that it’s happening!
𓆩♡𓆪 i forgot to mention this yesterday lol, but i only have to wear my walking boot for 1 more week! i’m allowed to stop wearing it on wednesday, which is vv exciting! when i first got the boot, i didn’t think the 6 weeks i’d have to wear it for would fly by so quickly, but i’m grateful that they have. my fracture is healing, and i’m slowly getting back everything the injury took from me — i can get around on my own, i can sit cross legged again, it hardly hurts anymore etc. the swelling is still there, but i’m happy about all the progress i’ve made. 
𓆩♡𓆪 changed my aesthetic to a christmas one now that it’s december! i’ll probably end up changing it to a different one since it’s not my fave, but for right now it’s cute! my avatar is slowly growing on me as well. haven’t done ‘detailed’ art like it in a while, and i think it’s pretty cute!


Spoiler: close-up 🎄💜









𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i’ve finished season 3, and am now onto season 4!
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom’s christmas gift was shipped today! i can’t wait to be able to give it to her!
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom picked up a bunch of christmas stuff while she was out today! she got some lights, a snowflake projection light, and even a stocking for bonk!


Spoiler:  🐱🧦



ft. my mom haha





𓆩♡𓆪 mentioning my mom a lot today lol, but she also gave me one of my christmas gifts early. <3


Spoiler: squish squish



the last 2 on the bottom are the mystery ones! they’re all so cute.  i’ve given them to bonk to play with, and she’s already kicked 2 of them, and shoved another underneath the shoe rack lmao.









𓆩♡𓆪 last thing about my mom i promise lmao, but i watched the _guardians of the galaxy_ holiday special on disney+ with her tonight! she’s already seen it, but it was my first time — it was super cute! i enjoyed it more than i thought i would.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.

sorry for the super long post haha. happy december, everyone!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Today I’m happy because…


My choir teacher surprised us by putting “All I Want for Christmas is You” on the speakers and making us popcorn! I didn’t expect it but what a great way to kick off December.
I enjoyed selling snacks at the basketball game my school had today and I might do these more often.
We got these adorable stockings for our dogs and cat. I’m so excited for Christmas!
I got to open up the first day of my advent calendar and I got some chocolate. 
For the first time in forever I only slept in 5 minutes past my alarm! This is progress, I’ll take it
I am so thankful for my friends who were willing to do so a lot for me when I was freaking out because a club we were in had to cancel this week’s meeting last minute 
I got to wear one of my favorite sweaters. It’s oversized and mint green, just 10/10.
I watched a little bit of Elf this morning


----------



## BrokenSanity

*November 30*
- I watched lots of adorable frog videos on Youtube that melted my heart
*December 1*
I tried to be productive today
- I finally got Spotify and I'm so happy with it so far, this is great because my computer can handle it properly and I can have 5+ tabs/2 windows open at the same time and work on stuff without either my audio lagging or my other pages lagging now I can listen to music all the time! I used to just listen to music from Youtube and everything lags...
- I worked on my island more today
- I made some moodboards
- I did several drawings I really like
- I played some MK8D and I won a few mirror grand prixs I needed. I also played with randoms online and got some pretty good scores somehow it feels funner playing with real people instead of the CPU even if they are complete strangers lol


----------



## Sophie23

I got Elvis from @themysterybidder  tysm! 

And K.K. Slider visited my island so I can finally Terraform my island!


----------



## tessa grace

I got a callback for Ariel in my schools musical, The Little Mermaid! I'm pretty nervous because my voice is a little too low to hit one of her highest notes comfortably but I really hope I get the part I find out on Monday!


----------



## Sophie23

tessa grace said:


> I got a callback for Ariel in my schools musical, The Little Mermaid! I'm pretty nervous because my voice is a little too low to hit one of her highest notes comfortably but I really hope I get the part I find out on Monday!


Good luck


----------



## Corrie

I received an email from an auto repair company asking for my availability for them to fix my car. I got rear ended in Feb this year which was deemed not my fault and while I went back and forth with the insurance, they claimed I'd get my bumper fixed for free. Well, months later and I didn't get any call so I assumed the whole thing got cancelled. Almost a year later, I'm actually getting something done. 

Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## cherrytheone

I got the jacket I ordered!! It looks sooo cool and I'm in love with it lol


----------



## Croconaw

I was sad at work for nearly my entire four hour shift and I was trying to hide it the whole time. I don’t do well with yelling or thinking people are mad at me. Of course my favorite person was working at the time (‘cause why not?) and saw the whole incident and immediately hugs me from behind AND THEN whispers “I love you” in my ear which caught me by surprise because I was trying not to look at her with tears in my eyes. But it did make me happy since she obviously cares. 

Also, I’m not at work now so I can just clear my mind of all the negativity. Hiding that you’re crying though is really hard, some people were concerned and I just said it was allergies. 

Also, I did bend the brim on my new hat and it looks so much better!


----------



## Shawna

I had McDonald’s for dinner


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm happy to say that even though the odds really seem to be against me rn with all the ****ty stuff I've had to deal with the last few days, I've actually been feeling pretty great and more optimistic than I was for a while there 

also my drawings are going well and I always get so excited to share them w people! ^o^


----------



## tessa grace

tessa grace said:


> I got a callback for Ariel in my schools musical, The Little Mermaid! I'm pretty nervous because my voice is a little too low to hit one of her highest notes comfortably but I really hope I get the part I find out on Monday!


Update: they were a bit of a disaster for me  praying for a minor role still


----------



## cherrytheone

tessa grace said:


> Update: they were a bit of a disaster for me  praying for a minor role still


Aw, i hope it works out better in the future


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was Friday and I had a calm day at work.
- I had my final counseling session this afternoon! It's been a little over a year since I started and it's amazing to think about how much I've grown since then. I'll still remain on my medication for depression/anxiety, but I feel like I'm in a much better place now. The sessions were very re-affirming, but she said I can always come back if I feel like I'm slipping again.
- A couple of Christmas presents arrived today, one for my husband and one for a friend, plus one for me that was promptly hidden away by my husband.
- We got some grocery shopping done and picked up salad supplies for this weekend. It had become our weekend routine but, because of the holidays, it's been a couple weeks since we last ate healthy. I'm actually really looking forward to a salad tomorrow.
- I get to sleep in and enjoy the weekend, plus hopefully do some more online Christmas shopping.


----------



## zissou

Woke up feeling SO refreshed today after going to sleep early the night before after being exhausted from my flu shot. Good decisions!

 It’s such a weird feeling, but I think I’m going to miss my bio class. I’ve worked incredibly hard because the material is so difficult, but now that’s it’s wrapping up, I know I’ll miss the fascinating material, my quirky professor, and my wonderful TA.

 My friend got us takeout sandwiches and we watched TV while we ate them. Bless.

 Was productive studying with a friend in the library.

 Tonight has been a cozy night in with my partner + decorating in NH. Featuring true crime podcasts and pine tree candles. Not a bad way to end the day :’)

 Of course, I’m grateful for y’all on TBT. i hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## xara

happy friday, friends! i hope you all have a great weekend! 

𓆩♡𓆪 my mom sent me a bunch of new graphics to use as avatars/sigs for future aesthetics! i especially love all the new halloween graphics i have to work with! my aesthetic’s gonna slay next spooky season. 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. 
𓆩♡𓆪 had my virtual meeting with my school guidance counsellor this morning — it went well! the issue i’ve been having has finally been resolved, which is a huge weight off my shoulders! i’ll have to meet with her again next semester to tackle another semi-issue that’s popped up, but for now everything’s all good. 
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. my math teacher was thankfully very understanding about me being a few minutes late to class.
𓆩♡𓆪 it’s friday! i have no assignments to complete, so i have the entire weekend to myself to just relax! 
𓆩♡𓆪 helped my dad make dinner, and afterwards helped him with the dishes! he washed, i dried. c:
𓆩♡𓆪 brushed bonk for a few minutes tonight, and she absolutely loved it. she was all stretched out and purring up a storm.  
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.  
𓆩♡𓆪 i’m a day late, but i changed my calendar to december! i honestly haven’t changed it since august (sept-nov were rough months for me, so i was trying to pretend they weren’t happening lol), so it’s nice to finally have it changed! 
𓆩♡𓆪 gonna spend the rest of my evening playing new horizons and watching _the crown_. <3



tessa grace said:


> Update: they were a bit of a disaster for me  praying for a minor role still


i’m sure you did wonderfully.  even if you don’t get ariel, i hope you land another role you’d enjoy! good luck! ^^


----------



## Merielle

☾ Some buttons I'd ordered arrived today!  The seller was kind enough to throw in a couple little extras too. ;v;
☾ Found a new desktop wallpaper for my rotation!
☾ Caught SmallishBeans' latest Empires SMP episode this evening with my family! ^^
☾ Made a couple more rubber band bracelets and started working on a third!  I should hopefully finish it tomorrow. c:
☾ Played Pokémon Platinum, and I've almost collected all of the Villa decorations now! Also got to wind down this evening with some more gaming, which was really nice.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Man, it's been a while since I posted in this thread. It's just that I haven't really been on TBT very often for over a week now with what's going on in my life. The stomach flu that's been annoying me for a week now definitely didn't help with that. I'll just put in the main highlights that have happened since then, provided I can remember them whoops.

*November 20, 2022 - December 1, 2022*

I went to Ikea with my family. The main highlight for me was eating breakfast there and some hotdogs eventually. The furniture is nice, but deep down, I mainly go to Ikea for their food lol.
I watched the 2022 Formula 1 Abu Dhabi Grand Prix! It was the last race of the season and admittedly, not a lot happened lol. However, it was also Sebastian Vettel's last race before retiring, but I'm glad he finished in the top 10 as a nice send-off and did a couple of doughnuts after the checkered flag.
I bought a Hotwheels toy! The turquoise colour scheme really stood out to me since the other cars in my collection don't have that colour.
An update for Gran Turismo 7 came out and the main highlight is that they added a new track to the game (and also new to the series entirely)! It's *Road Atlanta* and I immediately come to like it a lot due to sharp elevation changes on some areas and corners where you don't see them until the last moment. In fact, I ended up doing a few dozen laps with various cars because I really had fun setting a clean lap time. Since this track is totally new to me, I may or may not have deleted myself into the grass a few times lol.



Spoiler: The corner where I got deleted and some photos



It may not look like it from this camera view, but it's actually a blind corner meaning I basically had to start slowing down _before_ I even see it due to being located just after the peak of the hill. Can you guess what car I'm driving here?





Here's what it looks like from first person view from one corner earlier. You don't see it at all and this is roughly where I start slowing down. However, it's very satisfying when I manage to get it right!




And this photo showcases my favourite corners of the entire circuit!






Spoiler: Bonus out of context photo



Trust me, I don't understand it either. I went off track for a bit but then I hit the curb (or kerb) at a certain angle and the car decided to go into the air in ways that doesn't make sense. 









I continued to get some assignments done for college. It's always nice to get some weight off of my shoulders.
I ate at a restaurant with my family! Unfortunately, my appetite wasn't that great because of my stomach flu, but I made the most of it and had some leftovers.
*December 2, 2022*

Speaking of which, I'm starting to feel better and slowly regaining my appetite. It's also nice not having to go to the washroom frequently because it sucks having to be interrupted by it.
I felt energized despite not getting too much sleep last night. I'll absolutely take it, though!
I completed more assignments, including the final one for one of my classes!
It's been like this for a couple of days now, but my sister and I started watching episodes of Sailor Moon! My library had the dvds for the first 23 episodes, so I rented them and then just sit back to enjoy. I rarely watch anime, so it's an interesting experience watching a few episodes in Japanese lol (there's also an option for English dub with subtitles of course). Thank goodness my PS4 can read DVDs or else I'm screwed lol. On a side note, I really appreciate getting some bonding time with my sister and just laughing at the funny moments whenever they occur. My interest in the show went up ever since making that drawing I made a little while back. And I have the Japanese intro theme stuck in my head now haha.
I ate some mocha cake! I really haven't had those in a long time and was just savouring the taste.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

It was meh, wasn’t amazing but wasn’t awful. Things could have been better but it could have been worse. So I can’t really complain much, the main problem was feeling anxious and getting a neck ache that turned into a headache. But I was able to take it easy today, have fun on some games, fix a lag problem with someone else’s computer (nice bonus ) and know that my family had a really good day, which makes me happy for them. Now I get to relax and enjoy time on the forums.


----------



## Sophie23

On Acnh-  I finished Privet Drive! I worked a bit on the Ministry of magic ( almost finished).  I started working on the Kings cross Station/platform 9 3/4  and it’s almost finished 
I have started working on Diagon Alley ( still working on it ) 


We are going to put up the Christmas tree & the Christmas decorations today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- The rain from last night/this morning stopped around noon and the sun came out in time for our walk.
- I had a relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I watched some anime and other shows.
- Tomorrow should be another relaxing day.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched an episode each of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail with my family this morning!
☾ Got to spend some more time gaming today and progressed a little further in Pokémon Platinum! 
☾ Roses restocked in the Shop!!  I already have all the red and white ones I want for now, but I made sure to snag one of the yellow ones since I'm hoping to get five eventually. 
☾ Finished up a few more rubber band bracelets and finally filled up a small bag of them!  They're going to be prizes for my dad's students, so I hope they'll like them. ^^
☾ We got to see fWhip's latest Empires SMP episode this evening over dinner too!


----------



## oak

I got some ingredients from the store to make christmas cookies.


----------



## xara

bit of a rough day for me today, but it wasn’t all bad! hope you’re all doing well and having a good weekend so far! 

𓆩♡𓆪 used the snowflake projection light my mom got the other day for the first time, and bonk was very fascinated by it. <3


Spoiler: 🐱❄️



she kept looking at the snowflakes and trying to reach them with her paws. 




sorry for the awful lighting and quality lol.


𓆩♡𓆪 watched the new _babylon_ trailer! i love margot robbie so, so much, and this movie looks like it’s gonna be great! i can’t wait to see it!
𓆩♡𓆪 discovered a very silly looking bottle of coca cola. 


Spoiler: 🥤



she loved laying on top of it when the pack was still full, but now she’s taken to sitting inside of it now that it’s nearly empty.  she’s so silly...





𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 the baby... again lol. 


Spoiler: she stretch



taken shortly before i started brushing her. she enjoyed it for a few minutes, but then decided to be vicious and start kicking + biting the brush. 





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom picked me up something i needed at the store while she was out.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room, and threw out some garbage.
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom sent me some more cute graphics she found!
𓆩♡𓆪 played with bonk for a bit before bed, and we both had fun. now going to end my night with some new horizons!


----------



## jadetine

This past Friday, I forced myself to get out of the house and meet new people by driving to my college campus and visiting an old art club for their final meeting of the semester. Keep in mind that I haven't visited my college campus for over a decade and that quite possibly, some of the members of the club were born the year I started college. 
Despite being twice their age, everyone was very welcoming and the club officers appreciated the old art books I brought and we all geeked out over the new art projects and zines they were working on. We even played some Christmas and Anime trivia and had some good laughs. It's nice to reconnect with people who share my hobbies and inspiring to see how much talent is blossoming from a new generation. I also took a nice night stroll around some of my old haunts on campus and relived some sweet nostalgic memories. 

I'm also so happy to have finished my part in the annual Secret Santa Art Exchange. If you never visit the Museum forum, swing by around Christmas and prepare to be amazed by all the awesome art flying around between members.


----------



## Sophie23

I worked a bit on my island. Then we went out and had lunch/dinner out I had roast Turkey


----------



## hakutaku

It's approaching the end of the semester for me, and I'm happy that next week it's not meant to rain! (but it might actually snow  )


----------



## Beanz

my target restocked the amiibo cards FINALLY


----------



## Merielle

☾ My family and I saw the latest One Piece and Spy x Family episodes this morning, and both were really really good!  We also watched a little bit of Youtube later!
☾ Our Christmas tree is up!  It still needs to be decorated, but now we're free to work on that whenever we get the time.  ^^
☾ I got another desktop wallpaper!
☾ Started working on some art for myself—outside of TBT events, I haven't really drawn anything just for fun/my own sake in... a _while_ ahahaha. ;v; I'm hoping to get back into doing this at least a little more often though!
☾ Also played Pokémon Platinum and hatched a few eggs!


----------



## zissou

I'm going to begin with the bad: I'm incredibly stressed right now because it's finals and it feels like my life is falling apart. Does it feel like this every time? I can't remember. I feel so, so, so stressed out right now (too stressed to find a synonym for "stressed"). It feels like so much is dependent on my final exam scores. I don't want my whole semester of working hard to have been for nothing. I really gave it my all, and I want my grades to reflect that  The finals are all coming up at once and I don't know how to appropriately distribute my time. I need to make a plan!!!

Now, on to the good:

 Finished making one set of biology flashcards, and feel more secure in the material.

 Got myself a delicious takeout sandwich.

 Had a funny conversation with a friend, and was able to help her Zoom into a study session today.

 I always get lost in this one building, so I asked another friend for help navigating, and she sent me super detailed directions. It was really sweet.

 Watched a football game with my partner, and their team won!!! It's so weird to see the "sports" side of normally calm people; it makes me laugh. We had a bit of a tiff earlier in the day but they made an effort to resolve it and I truly appreciate them for that.

 Called my dad, who offered me an egg some comfort in these trying times. Mostly by being realistic with me, which I needed.

 Watched an episode of One Punch Man with my partner, and they loved it. Woo!!

 Edit to add another and very wonderful thing. I have been shrieking to my partner about how the villager dialogue in older games was so much more brutal, and they mentioned wanting to play those games and experience it themselves. I wondered aloud how we could get our paws on an emulator for Population Growing. Turns out _they actually have a GameCube!!! _We immediately split the costs of a used copy of PG. I'm so so so excited! It's the only AC game I have never played!!! okay end rant lol, they're amazing periodt

 In my heart I know that I _will _be able to do this. And of course, I can't forget you, dear reader. Good luck with all of your endeavors today and tomorrow!!!


----------



## cherrytheone

I _finally_ had my birthday celebration today. Only one person came because a lot of people canceled last minute (and now I'm questioning the validity of my friendships... lol) but it was fun anyway.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Aw man, the weekend is already wrapped up. Thankfully, a few good things to note!

*December 3, 2022 - December 4, 2022*

I felt pretty energetic this weekend and not tired!
The weather has been pretty decent with sunny skies with some clouds here and there.
I got a bit of exercise.
*Feel free to skip this point.* I know I have mentioned the name a few times, but I saw a *Lamborghini Huracan LP 610-4* as I was driving out of the parking lot! Other Huracan models I've seen were either a convertible, a different model trim, or modded in some way. You could say that the one I saw at this moment was the vanilla version lol. What's really nice is that this is the *180th* car on my identified cars list!  Apparently, I somehow left out one car and added it back in bumping up the count. Funny how I spotted a station wagon prior to this lol.
Got to play Gran Turismo 7 and messed around with a setup that caused the car I was driving to be heavily prone to rolling over. In fact, I could do a few wheelies if the conditions are right which got me laughing.
My sister and I continued to watch more episodes of Sailor Moon. We're past episode 14 at the time of this post! Also, there was a moment when a car zoomed through in the background for a moment which caught my eye, and was familiar with the design.



Spoiler: Mama mia here we go again






It's partially blocked by Usagi (aka Sailor Moon), but I can tell that the car shown here is supposed to be a *Honda Beat*! The design of the wheel arches, headlights, and the fact that it's a convertible give it away. Obviously, it's gonna look slightly different compared to the real thing.

And here's what it actually looks like if you ignore the gray parts around the wheel arches. I put on the widebody modification for this one lol. Much like the Suzuki Cappuccino, this Honda is also a small kei car! Wow, I never thought that I'd find a car in a show like Sailor Moon to vaguely represent a real one, and it's a pleasant surprise.  If I ever see this Honda Beat in real life, words can't describe how happy I'd be.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another night of good rest and got to sleep in this morning.
- The Minnesota Vikings beat the Jets in a close game! 
- My husband's team, the Baltimore Ravens, won their game. 
- I should receive another of my husband's Christmas presents tomorrow.
- I watched the latest episode of Spy x Family and got all caught up on To Your Eternity.
- We are finally ordering a Brita system so we can stop buying bottled water. Everything added up to be a bit expensive, but hopefully it will work well and be worth the money in the long run.


----------



## xara

i hope you all have a great week! 

𓆩♡𓆪 read a few new fanfics that i enjoyed. one of them is a new favourite of mine; it was so well-written and lovely! <3
𓆩♡𓆪 she. 


Spoiler: you already know who



bonk isn’t a huge fan of my dad’s bed, but today she laid on it with him for about 15-20 minutes! he sent me this pic. look how pretty her eyes are. 





𓆩♡𓆪 came up with some more christmas lineup ideas! there’s so many christmas aesthetics i want to do, and not enough time.  
𓆩♡𓆪 watched _smile_ with my mom. she was kinda hesitant to watch it since she thought it’d freak her out, but it actually wasn’t all that scary. mainly just creepy and gruesome haha. we’ve definitely seen better movies, but i’m still happy we watched it and i got to spend some time with her. c’:
𓆩♡𓆪 got some more cans of my favourite peach iced tea. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care. 



zissou said:


> I'm going to begin with the bad: I'm incredibly stressed right now because it's finals and it feels like my life is falling apart. Does it feel like this every time? I can't remember. I feel so, so, so stressed out right now (too stressed to find a synonym for "stressed"). It feels like so much is dependent on my final exam scores. I don't want my whole semester of working hard to have been for nothing. I really gave it my all, and I want my grades to reflect that  The finals are all coming up at once and I don't know how to appropriately distribute my time. I need to make a plan!!!


oh, man... finals are brutal. it feels like my life is falling apart every time finals and exams season is upon us, too, so you’re definitely not alone in that haha. i know it’s stressful, but i promise you’re gonna do just fine. you’re giving it your all and you’re studying, and that’s the best you can do. you’re clearly working so hard, i’m sure your grades will reflect that. try not to stress too much (i know easier said than done haha); finals will be over before you know it, and you’re gonna do great.  good luck! 



cherrytheone said:


> I _finally_ had my birthday celebration today. Only one person came because a lot of people canceled last minute (and now I'm questioning the validity of my friendships... lol) but it was fun anyway.


i’m sorry people cancelled on you last minute, that sucks.  i’m so glad you were able to have fun anyways, though. it’s never fun having to question your friendships, but at least you know you have one friend who’ll show up for you. sometimes one friend is better, and truer, than several.


----------



## cherrytheone

xara said:


> sometimes one friend is better, and truer, than several.


you know what, you're not wrong. I like this friend they've been loyal to me for several years now.


----------



## Imbri

I'm training another person in my job, so we'll be at full strength soon (and people can take time off). He's picking up on it very fast, which is nice.

I got a commission for a winter hat. I'm basically being given free rein on the pattern. The only request was on the color (blue).


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

this was technically yesterday but carried over to today as well. 

I was texting my best friend who is currently overseas and gosh I miss him so much. but we texted alot and he feels the same. tbh idk what to say besides that but yeah, I'm really happy I have him in my life because he is so caring and genuine I literally don't know how I ended up with such a good person when I'm not much of one myself. I treasure our friendship and him so much I can't wait to see him after summer break.


----------



## Franny

Today was stressful but my weekend was great and today still had some positives!

*Saturday:*

The 3rd was the Winter International Lolita day! I created a cozy, fun coordinate for the day and I was so happy with how it looked. 



Spoiler: My Coordinate












My comm and I went to Michigan's Christmas Village, Frankenmuth! It's home to the largest Christmas store in the WORLD! It was so big, we saw so many amazing tree ornaments and beautiful decorations. I'm not religious and the place is massively about the "CHRIST" in Christmas (obviously) so I didn't see much I wanted but it was still fun to walk around and gander!
Had a fun day of shopping, and finished my day off with a DELICIOUS dinner! It was 3 courses of amazing yummy plates. 



Spoiler: Dinner pics!















*Sunday:*

Started the day with a delish little breakfast with some friends. Most of the day was the trip home but this was a great highlight.
Stopped at HMart for the first time! Its a huge Korean & Asian grocery store. I got some ramen, udon, mandu and pickled radish. If I had more time I would have shopped more, I saw some DELICIOUS wagyu but didn't want to run around the whole store to find things to go with it.
Watched Canada's Drag Race, great episode!!
Got to sleep in my own comfy bed again since being out of the house since Friday!


----------



## hakutaku

Had a good but tiring day! 
- Got a lot of sleep before uni! I woke up slightly late but managed to get ready in time for my train 
- Class went ok and I got a bit more done on my essay!
- I've been enjoying  The Melancholy of Haruhu Suzumiya! This is my first time properly watching the whole series, so I watched an episode of that this evening
- My brother came over with his gf, and we all went out for dinner! I had some spicy rice and a mojito 
- And, the best news of today, we booked flights to Japan for next Spring!!


----------



## Foreverfox

I’ll admit, I’m generally pretty Scrooge-y around the holidays for various reasons, but the Christmas spirit is working it’s magic in this Scrooge-y, Grinch-y heart lol. All warm and fuzzy up in here. ^^


----------



## xara

sleepy, so off to bed early tonight i think. i hope you all had a great start to the week!

𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed. one of them is a new favourite of mine! i thought i had read practically every fanfic that existed with this certain plot, but i missed this one, and stumbled upon it randomly today while looking for a different fanfic with the same name. i didn’t find what i was looking for, but the new fanfic i found was much better. ^^
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. i had a good day, though that may be because i fell asleep during class. 
𓆩♡𓆪 changed my aesthetic again! i honestly love this one a lot, and i’m happy that i finally have a full christmas lineup that i actually like! i’ve always struggled with designing christmas lineups, but i’m very pleased with this one.  in fact, i think this is the first christmas aesthetic i’ve had that i actually love!
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. the 1st episode of season 4 was so intense... everyone acted their asses off fr. excited to see how the rest of the season goes!
𓆩♡𓆪 my little baby. 


Spoiler: bink bonk



i brushed her for about 10 mins this morning, and she absolutely loved it. she was looking up at me so sweetly and purring like crazy. 







𓆩♡𓆪 even though we already have our light-up christmas tree vinyl poster, my mom picked up a small real christmas tree today! we’ll have to put it somewhere that bonk can’t reach, but i’m very excited! i have a few ornaments that i can’t wait to hang up! ^^
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room a bit.
𓆩♡𓆪 2022 tbt christmas event starting on saturday! i’m so excited! i’ve already sent christmas lights to a lot of my friends, the highlight of my day hehe — i still have more to send, but i’m just happy i’m in a headspace where i can participate in the festivities fully this year after not feeling up to it last year. :’) a few friends have also sent me some lights, which warmed my heart. 
𓆩♡𓆪 chatted with a few friends! hearing from and talking to my friends always makes me so happy. <3 thank you for talking to me these past few hours @-Lumi- ily
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



Franny said:


> The 3rd was the Winter International Lolita day! I created a cozy, fun coordinate for the day and I was so happy with how it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Coordinate


ohhhh that is lovely!!!! lolita fashion is so beautiful, and you pull it off so well!


----------



## Franny

xara said:


> ohhhh that is lovely!!!! lolita fashion is so beautiful, and you pull it off so well!


thank you!! i put a lot of time (and money) into this fashion hah


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to help my dad look through some stickers he bought for his students—they were supposed to be "for kids and teens" and while there weren't any that were super inappropriate or anything, there were quite a few that uh, weren't exactly school safe.  There were plenty overall so I got to keep a few for myself too, and one of my storage folders is looking a lot more decorated now! ^^
☾ I made a few rubber band bracelets this evening!  I'm not sure how fast these bracelets will go amongst my dad's students, but going ahead and starting the next batch couldn't hurt.
☾ A couple more things I'd ordered arrived! 
☾ Watched a little Youtube with my family!  Since we're caught up on a lot of the Minecraft Youtubers we all watch, we've started Katherine Elizabeth's Empires SMP series and we all really like it so far! c: I also got to catch up on a few videos myself in the background today.
☾ The holiday event starts this weekend!!  I wasn't expecting it this early, and I'm already super hyped for it. ;v; All the Christmas Lights flying around are really fun and sweet too.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Even though I had a tough work day, I completed my most important tasks and as soon as I logged off for the day everything got better.
- One of my Christmas presents arrived and my husband gave it to me early because it was too big to wrap/hide. He got me a new bookcase for my overflowing collection of books! Hopefully, we'll be able to put it together this weekend.
- I had a good dinner and a chocolate milkshake for dessert.
- I took a nice, relaxing shower.
- I logged on to the forum to see that the TBT Christmas event is starting this Saturday!
- I've already received Christmas Lights from several wonderful people!
- I've sent out a bunch of Christmas Lights to others!


----------



## themysterybidder

Thank you to @S.J. for starting my day with lovely, bright Christmas lights!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm happy I was at home today as my legs are hurting. My yellow dog has been laying on my legs today and being cuddly. He's old and normally sits by himself so he's comfortable so that was nice. Mom came over today for a while. She also brought a few Ritz crackers with pb in them and dipped in chocolate. They are basically a cookie. They were yum. We also had lunch together at home. My spouse found cream of chicken at the store while he was out and got a few other things. We've been out for awhile due to it not being on the shelve. I use it to make stuff with so that was nice. It's been a good day honestly. Now I'm I'm about to hop on animal crossing.


----------



## zissou

Today's Good Things :

 Got to study in a ~ fancy ~ apartment building today with my friends. There's a delicious _free _espresso machine and coffee maker, and lots of nearby food places. It's pretty much heaven on earth for a stresso-depresso-in-need-of-espresso student.

 My friend gave me a ride to class today!

 One of my final grades is in -- an A+ in one of my psych classes! My GPA is gonna need it when the rest of my final grades roll in, lmao.

 Last week I turned in a lab report that was so heinous that it might as well have been a crime. I didn't know how to solve one of the problems, so I just wrote a jumble of variables and equations and slapped an answer on it. I ended up getting a 50/50. God bless my grad TA who does not care _at all._

 My partner helped me study tonight, which was exceedingly sweet of them.

 I'm eating jellies and chocolate-covered pretzels, drinking sparkling cranberry juice, and making significant progress on my bio studying tonight. The day started out awfully but it's ending much better.

 Good morning, afternoon, or evening to all of the TBTers reading this. You got this. I believe in you!!



xara said:


> oh, man... finals are brutal. it feels like my life is falling apart every time finals and exams season is upon us, too, so you’re definitely not alone in that haha. i know it’s stressful, but i promise you’re gonna do just fine. you’re giving it your all and you’re studying, and that’s the best you can do. you’re clearly working so hard, i’m sure your grades will reflect that. try not to stress too much (i know easier said than done haha); finals will be over before you know it, and you’re gonna do great.  good luck!


Thank you for the kind words  I definitely bombed a midterm I had today, but I get to drop that grade so I'm trying to ignore it and focus on finals that will actually count. I am full of stress and adrenaline and I'm here on my break in the middle of studying the cell cycle.  Good luck to you too, I know that you're going to be able to achieve all of your goals, Xara!!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I did end up getting some cake from my favorite person’s birthday. I didn’t think there was any left, but someone did put some aside for me. I’m not sure who, but I’m grateful regardless.
⟡ The few times I’ve been upset at work, my favorite person just happened to be there. I’m thankful to have someone not annoyed one bit by my obsessive behaviors and affection. I swear that her hugging me from behind when I was crying just had me in more tears ‘cause I don’t deserve that. It didn’t help that I was trying to hide it but I think she knew something was up. She ain’t stupid.
⟡ I’m really happy about a new pair of shoes I had ordered. Yes, I just got shoes but this pair is a backup, okay? The color is absolutely sick and I cannot wait to see them. I also think they’d look amazing with my style. 
⟡ This is a small thing, but I’m happy I came across my belt because it keeps my work pants higher at the waist. They sag down a bit without it and it’s aggravating.
⟡ I’m happy about TBT’s new Christmas event! Here’s hoping I win something on the advent calendar.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Work was slightly less stressful today. I completed my most important tasks and only had to work a little overtime.
- I had a nice, hot cup of vanilla chai tea during the cold, rainy morning.
- I finished watching Wednesday on Netflix and I really enjoyed it.
- I watched the latest episode of My Hero Academia. This season has been non-stop action.
- I had a long, hot shower this evening.
- The contractor said he should be able to start on my bathroom remodel early next week.
- The final Christmas present I ordered for my husband has shipped. Hopefully it will arrive soon.
- I ordered Christmas presents for my twin nephews. Two down, three more to go! And then all the adults...


----------



## TheDuke55

It took a while, but I hanged all of the Christmas lights outside. I also put up all the different decorations and the tree. I have a bunch of different old-school Nintendo ornaments that were either gifted to me or I found for a cheap price online. There's a lot of ornaments that just don't look Christmas-themed (and I don't care about those), but there are some really cool xmas themed ones that I've got my hands on over time. It was fun opening the box and seeing them all.

The ones in the spoiler are just a few of the x-mas themed ones I have.


Spoiler


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 read a few new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 6th physio appointment today. it went okay, though the exercises my therapist had me do were kinda rough.  but as always, i did them to the best of my abilities, and was ultimately able to do them all! :’) my mom made the experience better by buying me a smoothie afterwards, which was delicious!
𓆩♡𓆪 today is my final day of having to wear my walking boot! i can’t believe how fast these past 6 weeks have flown by haha. i’m a bit nervous since i know it’ll take me some time to adjust to walking without the boot, but i’m excited to get some more normalcy back. c’:
𓆩♡𓆪 bonk discovered christmas lights for the first time. 


Spoiler: festive kitty








𓆩♡𓆪 my parents very kindly bought me some treats and 3 bottles of my favourite soda while they were out.  it’s my time of the month sadly, so i appreciate having some snacks i’ve been craving to munch on haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 my dad sent me a photo he took of bonk. <3


Spoiler: it’s exhausting being insane








𓆩♡𓆪 i’m finally caught up to present day in new horizons!!!  it’s taken me about a year to get here, but i’m so happy i can start playing normally again and that i’m caught up in time for christmas and new year’s! never let me take another hiatus again lol.
𓆩♡𓆪 received some more christmas lights from lovely friends, and sent more out as well. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



zissou said:


> Thank you for the kind words  I definitely bombed a midterm I had today, but I get to drop that grade so I'm trying to ignore it and focus on finals that will actually count. I am full of stress and adrenaline and I'm here on my break in the middle of studying the cell cycle.  Good luck to you too, I know that you're going to be able to achieve all of your goals, Xara!!!


i’m sure you did the best you could, but it’s good you’re able to drop that grade so you don’t have to worry about it! and thank you so much! stress is never fun, but we’ve got this.  congratulations on the A+ in one of your psych classes and the 50/50 on a lab report you did! that’s incredible! you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus today and got a shiny Silcoon in a mass outbreak!! I might evolve him at some point, but I think I'm gonna keep him as a weird little onion-looking cocoon baby for now.  I was also able to recover a ton of player satchels!
☾ Watched Grian's latest video with my parents!  The collab's been a ton of fun and I'm really looking forward to what everyone has in store next. ^^
☾ The final and biggest part of my birthday shopping spree got here safely this evening!!!  I wasn't even expecting it to get here so soon. I'm super thrilled with all of it—I got some more buttons and charms, the Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ soundtrack (which I've had such a hard time finding _anywhere_ that I was honestly starting to believe that a physical edition didn't even exist LOL), the third volume of the newer Ikemen Sengoku manga, five (!!) Kamigami no Asobi CDs (two of my beloved Hades' character songs, the anime OP/ED, and a drama!), and the Dragon Quest XI Character Book! Definitely going to have to revisit it when my Japanese is better ahaha, but it was still fun just to flip through! Some manga artists I really like had even done DQXI art I didn't know about, so that was really cool to see too. 
☾ Was kindly gifted more Christmas Lights with some lovely messages! ;v;


----------



## KittenNoir

MY LITTLE SISTER IS ENGADGED OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JFLDSNFLKRLIGJRILJ GWIRJQR I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Not much beats a wicked storm during the night time.. in the summer.

Also had a yummy pizza


----------



## Drawdler

This was actually from a few days ago, but I’m riding on gender euphoria with how my partner treats/respects my gender, plus getting some ties and trying on a dress shirt


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my mum’s birthday today and she liked my card & present. We’re having takeaway Indian curry for dinner


----------



## cherrytheone

I'm so happy I don't have too much on my plate... lol. I'm excited for being able to spend time with family during Christmas and I need to start ordering presents...


----------



## Autumn247

Been awhile since I've posted in here, just been super busy, but things are going well  

Here's some good things over the past couple weeks:

I got my Christmas shopping done, got my sister a handmade leather journal from an independent bookstore near me, and this cute little snowglobefrom the same place, pictures attached (the pages are made from linen), also got my neice a necklace from the official merch store of her favorite band, and got my friends a couple things.  Still need to get two boxes of chocolates, one for my sister and one for my niece then I'll be completely done.  Oh yeah I also got the cats new toys and a new big scratching post from Chewy for their presents, can't forget them  
I got a fitbit Inspire 2 recently and it has really motivated me to up my physical activity, the past three days I got around 10,000 steps each day when before I got a fitbit I was most likely only getting around 1,000 or 2,000, sometimes a lot less.
Went to an hour and 15 minute long yoga class today and managed to stay the whole time, it wasn't easy for me but I am proud of myself for pushing through and completing it
It's been gloomy the past two day, I enjoy gloomy days
Almost finished with season 2 of Digimon, loving this anime so much


----------



## S.J.

Autumn247 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted in here, just been super busy, but things are going well
> 
> Here's some good things over the past couple weeks:
> 
> I got my Christmas shopping done, got my sister a handmade leather journal from an independent bookstore near me, and this cute little snowglobefrom the same place, pictures attached (the pages are made from linen), also got my neice a necklace from the official merch store of her favorite band, and got my friends a couple things.  Still need to get two boxes of chocolates, one for my sister and one for my niece then I'll be completely done.  Oh yeah I also got the cats new toys and a new big scratching post from Chewy for their presents, can't forget them
> I got a fitbit Inspire 2 recently and it has really motivated me to up my physical activity, the past three days I got around 10,000 steps each day when before I got a fitbit I was most likely only getting around 1,000 or 2,000, sometimes a lot less.
> Went to an hour and 15 minute long yoga class today and managed to stay the whole time, it wasn't easy for me but I am proud of myself for pushing through and completing it
> It's been gloomy the past two day, I enjoy gloomy days
> Almost finished with season 2 of Digimon, loving this anime so much


Those gifts are so thoughtful and lovely! The journal is _stunning_!


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 went to school, had an okay day. i was actually able to stay awake during class despite how tired and sleep-deprived i was. 
𓆩♡𓆪 created a new journal for my new horizons island! i’ve been wanting to for a while now, and finally did it now that i’m back to playing regularly again. hopefully i can keep this one interesting and pleasing to look at haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 speaking of new horizons, i bought the last 4 diys i was missing from the lovely @/Liz! i made it a goal to try and get all the 2.0 diys/recipes myself, but i was beginning to doubt that those 4 actually existed LOL, so i said screw it. i did get the majority of them myself though, so i’m still proud of myself!
𓆩♡𓆪 today was my first day walking without my walking boot in 6 weeks! it went a lot better than i expected! i didn’t experience any pain, my balance wasn’t too bad, and i’m taking actual steps instead of practically dragging my foot behind me lol. first day was a success. 
𓆩♡𓆪 took some very funny photos of bonk. 


Spoiler: chunky chicken (affectionate)



my mom was bullying her, and bonk was having none of that LOL.














and then she was nice again



and then i enraged her again 







𓆩♡𓆪 helped my mom clean and decorate the living room. we mostly cleaned and set up her new tv, but we did some decorating for my grandmother’s late cat, pai.


Spoiler: 🐈🎄



pai loved christmas trees, and every year when we’d put ours up, she’d be underneath it immediately. she’d be under it practically 24/7 from the moment it was put up, to the moment it was taken down lol. so when she passed, my grandma got her a mini fake christmas tree to put with her urn, along with her favourite ornament (the snowman). my mom wrapped some of the lights she bought around the tree to make it look more festive.





𓆩♡𓆪 received some more lights from dear friends, and sent some more out.  i’ve really been enjoying sending lights this year, and i’m so happy and thankful that people have been kind enough to send some to me as well. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 have my first one-on-one counselling session tomorrow! i’m very nervous, but i’m also relieved and thankful to finally be receiving some help. ^^


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I just found out my travel blanket that I have can transform into a pillow. I didn’t know about that feature but it’s interesting! I’m sure that’ll be useful, although I’d 100% rather have a blanket than a pillow if I had to choose. The pillow is a soft fabric as well, so it’s a nice touch!
⟡ I found out today that nobody actually saved me a piece of that ice cream cake, lol. What happened was one of my friends saved me her piece because she didn’t like cake. That actually means a lot more than someone setting a slice aside. It’s nice to know someone was thinking of me. 
Nobody knew aside from the friend knew about the cake being set aside for me, so we all thought there wasn’t any left. My dad said to my favorite person I’d be upset there wasn’t any left, and she responded in very snarky tone “Just blame (the friend’s name), that way they won’t be mad.” Sounded a little jealous, considering she _knows_ I sort of like the friend, but I personally find it endearing to say the least.
⟡ I get to see my favorite person tomorrow, and we may play Pokémon together. I got her the last three Pokémon she needs for her Pokédex so she can complete it. I’m happy we accomplished it once again, even if I only helped with a few. May get a round of Mario Party in if she isn’t too tired, as well.
⟡ I received a tip today from a customer. It’s a rare occasion considering I am not a server, so I was happy. The guy was nice, and I talked to him for a bit while he was waiting for his food.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day was so much more relaxed today. I had very few meetings and had time to clean up my inbox.
- Unfortunately, my massage therapist had to cancel my appointment today, but the silver lining is that I didn't have to go out today.
- The weather was relatively warm and it was only drizzling during our afternoon walk.
- Nothing majorly stressful happened today.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch this evening.
- I spent some quality time with my husband.
- I opened a bag of Candy Cane Hershey Kisses and ate a few. I love those things!
- I sent and received some more Christmas Lights collectibles.
- I ordered a Christmas present for my oldest nephew and started looking at ideas for the younger kids.


----------



## zissou

Quick happies for the gang:

️ Had a delicious maple latte today.

 Finished making flashcards for my final biology exam topic.

 My partner stayed up late to help me study for my exam tomorrow.

 My friend helped me pick out dresses for a holiday party, and then I helped her try on some of hers!

 One day closer to the end of finals.

 The Bell Tree has become a cozy lil haven that makes me feel better when I visit at the end of the day, and that's in no small part thanks to everyone on this thread. You guys are truly wonderful. I hope you're having a brilliant day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

hard to truly be happy these days but I do have a few things I'm happy about:
- I'm grateful to have a friend like @/Shellzilla_515, always there to listen to the stupid stuff I talk endlessly abt every day 
- I've started my secret santa art and I'm already really happy with how its turning out!
- grateful that I can drive my car again  
- this weekend I'm gonna work with my internship again, hoping to maybe hint at performing w them sometime lol
- so so grateful for the people who genuinely love and respect me for who I am. they're all absolutely priceless and idk how I would get by without people like them


----------



## Merielle

☾ Played Pokémon Legends: Arceus again today!  I got some decent research progress in, finally obtained all the Rotom forms, and recovered a lot of player satchels. 
☾ Watched SmallishBeans' new video with my family this evening!  I'm really excited for this second half of the collab; can't wait for some of the other Empires folks we watch to post too.  Also watched more Youtube with my mom later!
☾ Received more lovely Christmas Lights from more lovely people! ;v;
☾ I got a little bit of reading time in!
☾ My dad told me that the bracelets I've made are pretty popular with his students!  I'm really glad they like them. ^^


----------



## Sophie23

Thank you @Autumn247 for the Christmas lights!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

im texting my crush


----------



## Chris

*I graduated university yesterday - for the third and final time. *
All photos taken at the event have other people in them, so instead I'll just share a mirror selfie I took beforehand:



Spoiler: Suit










I had an extra ticket because I only took my partner with me. A few minutes before we were to be seated I was able to give the extra to someone whose grandmother was going to have to watch the livestream in the overflow building.
My partner and I skipped the course afterparty to go out for steak and red wine. While there we ended up running into that person's mother and grandmother who came over to ask if I was the person their daughter got the ticket from. They were very appreciative. I'm glad I was able to do that for them. 
Then last night we went to see my current favourite singer, Nathan Evans, live! It was such a fantastic experience. His voice is incredible and we were very close to the front. My partner wasn't familiar with his music but she was really glad she came with me.


----------



## Foreverfox

Wawa is expanding to Ohio!!! For those that don’t know the deliciousness that is a Wawa sandwich, I’m deeply sorry. They are the literal best!


----------



## hakutaku

- I finished my essay last night! It's completely ready to upload, which I'm pleased about. It means I only have one left to write up...

- proud of myself for going into uni today since it would have been easy to skip (i had an early class, i only got 3 hours of sleep, and it's absolutely freezing outside right now, -4 celcius in the mornings). I wanted to keep my attendance high and show up for the last day of my thursday class though! 

- had a bath and a long nap after i came home


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another calm, productive day at work.
- Even though it was a dreary rainy day, I found it kind of peaceful since I didn't have to go out in it.
- I fixed another mug of vanilla chai tea and watched the rain through the window during my meetings.
- I rescued a couple of worms that were stranded in the road on our afternoon walk.
- I also saw a bunch of animals on our walk, including a fat, angry cat glaring at us through the trees. 
- I had one of my favorite meals for lunch.
- My dog cuddled with me on the couch and gave me lots of kisses this evening.
- I spent some quality time with my husband.
- I had a really nice, hot shower this evening.
- My oldest nephew earned his 1st Class rank in Eagle Scouts and my sister-in-law sent us a picture.
- Tomorrow is Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend and the start of the TBT Event!


----------



## VernalLapin

I got to spend a lot of time with my boyfriend today and we saw two does! I didn’t know until I saw it today that deer wag their tails! How cute is that?


----------



## cherrytheone

I got a lot of stuff done early today, now I'm going to bed early too.  Ready for the whirlwind that will be this weekend and the following week.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 had my first one-on-one counselling session today! i cannot believe how well it went! the first couple sessions are going to be get-to-know-you’s / assessments, and i was able to bring up a lot of my concerns and feelings today! i might be going back on medication, and seeing a psychiatrist for an updated mental health assessment (which i’ve wanted done for so long)! my counsellor is also super nice, and i really appreciated the questions she asked me and how attentive she was. she even remembered something minor i mentioned at the start of the session. my next appointment is on wednesday, and i’m looking forward to it. i’m so happy. c’:
𓆩♡𓆪 you already know who. 


Spoiler: the bimky



me to her, literally 1 minute earlier: “you’re such a sweet girl ”

















𓆩♡𓆪 found out that season 2 of _ginny & georgia_ is coming out next month! i had no idea it finally got a release date; i’m so excited! the first season really kept me entertained that week i had food poisoning lol.
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i’m halfway done season 4 now!
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room.
𓆩♡𓆪 did a trade in new horizons with my lovely friend @/TheDuke55! i appreciate their friendship and generosity more than i know how to express. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



VernalLapin said:


> I got to spend a lot of time with my boyfriend today and we saw two does! I didn’t know until I saw it today that deer wag their tails! How cute is that?


their little tail wags really are so cute!  i’m so jealous haha, i love deers.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finally got the songs from the CDs I got on Tuesday transferred over to my MP3 player! ^^ I still haven't listened to the drama yet, but hopefully I'll get the chance to soon! 
☾ Worked in some time for otome gaming!! eeeee
☾ My parents and I watched GeminiTay's latest Hermitcraft x Empires episode!  It was a lot of fun, and I love her headhunting sidequest. 
☾ I made a few more rubber band bracelets!  I've already got ideas for a couple more too. c:


----------



## ali.di.magix

I had a really good time with my workmates at social club/my favourite workmates leaving party. It's so bittersweet as I love my workmate so much and don't want him to leave, but I'm also super happy for him for landing such an awesome job!  The leaving party was a lot of fun though and had plenty of laughs with my workmates


----------



## S.J.

It's the weekend!
 I just started re-reading _The Lord of the Rings. _Ugh, it's so good. I read a lot of the prologue, so I'm only up to the third chapter. I haven't been reading as much this year because I've been swamped with reading research literature, so it's been nice!
 I just got all of my Christmas shopping done for all but one person! It took hours, but it's done, and I only hope there are no issues in delivering everything. 
 I finished my secret santa art last week, and I've also had time to start on some other drawings. For a while I was feeling like I just couldn't get any of my drawings "right", so I'm really glad I've been learning more and having some success in at least some ways!  
 I am so grateful and thankful for all the wonderful people that sent me Christmas Lights. Thank you so much for your sweet gestures and messages. 
 I'm looking forward to celebrating TBT's Season of Giving with you all starting this weekend! 

Hope you all have a wonderful start to the weekend!


----------



## Sophie23

I worked a bit on my island today and I finished Gringotts 

We are going to see a Pantomime  it’s Goldilocks and the Three Bears


----------



## hakutaku

- Had my final class on one of my units today, it was one of the most enjoyable units I've had at uni so far! Kind of sad that it's ending, but not sad about no longer catching rush hour trains at 4pm in the dark anymore 

- Last night I submitted almost all of my assessments due in next week, so now I "only" need to complete one more essay lmao


----------



## moonbyu

today, i did my presentation for school! i stayed up all night preparing and i'd like to think i did a good job  i really think i'm making progress in terms of public speaking!


----------



## Jordan Marek

The weather is amazing out today! Also I’m happy the New Year is coming. I’m really looking forward to trying even harder next year and working towards my best self. Everyday I get more excited


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I've been watching different slime shop videos on youtube for the last few months, and just recently I decided I would buy one to try for myself. I love the concept of slime but I've never liked the ones I've gotten before bc I don't like sticky textures. I discovered the existence of cloud slime and clay-doh slime, and they look really satisfying when people smush them so I decided that I would buy one from Parakeet Slimes when they restocked. 

I've been eyeballing their shop page for like the last 3-4 days, and finally today the shop restocked and I managed to snag a super adorable clay-doh slime based on Animal Crossing!! ofc it wasn't cheap and shipping is kinda outrageous but tbh I've been looking forward to this and I was really happy to buy a slime before the shop sold out (which most of the shop did sell out by the time 30 min had passed). I'm always happy to give my money to a small business and I'm sure the product will be absolutely amazing 

here's what it looks like, it has little rainbow, flower, and leaf sprinkles, and an absolutely adorable hedgehog charm that looks like Shaymin  I can't wait to get it soon!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Yesterday I went to a field trip to a culinary vocational school! I'm planning to enroll and attend this school when I'm older, and my best friend wants to go there too! We also went to a shopping mall and bagel shop afterwards - I bought some poutine and it was delish! 

♡ Did my oral presentation in French class today, and even though I got nervous and messed up a bit near the end, I think I did good on it! Although I'm not super confident with my French, I know that I've improved a ton over the years! :]

♡ I got my science test back and got 93% on it!! This is pretty big for me 'cause I haven't been doing too well in this class, so I was worried I'd fail the test.  I had also managed to get all 11 multiple-choice questions right, even though I guessed for some of them. Talk about lucky, I suppose!

♡ I've been writing some haikus recently! Most of them are incoherent and are usually full of references, but I'm happy with what I write regardless. I've showed them to my friends, and they seem to like my haikus too! 


Spoiler: Some examples



Baseball Champion
Can Sakura be beaten?
We'll see about that...

November 19th
The Wii is 16 years old
Therefore, it can drive

Play the Song of Storms
It's raining in December
Make it go away



♡ I'm also happy with what I've been drawing lately, I can definitely see the improvement! 


Spoiler: Look at this beauty









♡ Joined a Discord server dedicated to Mii-related games (Wii Sports, Tomodachi Life, Miitopia, etc.) and I quite enjoy it there! My favorite channel is "Guess the Mii". ^^

♡ Changed my TBT aesthetic for the Christmas/holiday season, using screenshots from my Tomodachi Life game!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It was another quiet day at work. I accomplished everything I set out to get done today.
- I saw some of the neighborhood animals while we were taking our afternoon walk.
- My dog snuggled with me on the couch this evening.
- My husband was very sweet to me today.
- It's Friday. I'm looking forward to the weekend and the TBT Christmas event!


----------



## vinnie

-Was in yet another Christmas parade. This one was _wayyy _longer than the first one I was in, but it was fun nonetheless. I missed seeing a ginormous pothole in the road and twisted my ankle pretty badly. On top of that, my legs are sore. Nevertheless, I was still happy seeing all the spectators cheering and having a good time. My friends and I took a lot of fun pictures together and I had a blast.
-Finished the book _A Taste for Monsters. _It is about Joseph Merrick, a real-life man who was born with physical deformities. This book introduced me to his beautiful story and how difficult his life was. He was such a nice, well-mannered man, yet people only saw him as a monster. I adore him and his nonstop positivity and love toward others even though they treated him so poorly. I highly recommend this book. It's not a biography about him, but it does touch on his situation while the plot is a fictional ghost story.
-Finished Christmas shopping for everyone last night, and finally got around to wrapping their gifts earlier. I really hope all of my family and friends like their presents.


----------



## xara

happy friday, friends! i spent most of my day trying to catch up on sleep haha, but i had an alright day! i hope you all have a great weekend! 

𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. may or may not have passed out immediately after being marked present, but at least i went? LOL.
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i really enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 forgot to include this in yesterday’s post, but i received some more lights from dear friends. also received some today as well.  i’m really thankful that so many people thought about me enough to send me lights; i know i don’t have any displayed right now, but they really do mean the world to me and i’m so, so grateful. i love my friends and am so lucky to have such wonderful ones. <3
𓆩♡𓆪 no new pics of bonk to share today sadly, but she was very sweet and affectionate today.  i love her so much, even though she’s insane most of the time haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 it’s finally friday! i have no assignments to work on, so i have the weekend to myself to just relax and focus on the tbt christmas event!
𓆩♡𓆪 speaking of the christmas event, it’s starting tomorrow!! i’m so excited; i can’t wait to see what the activities and new collectibles will be this year! i’m especially excited to see this year’s new candy cane collectible. ^~^ i’m looking forward to swapping presents with everyone, and i love that staff will be donating to charities as well! that just makes the event so much more special. 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 the temperatures outside are finally starting to drop again! my room’s been cold all day as my window’s open, which i love. i get hot and overheat easily, so i love cold weather! being able to comfortably snuggle under my blanket without getting hot is the best. 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ I've been writing some haikus recently! Most of them are incoherent and are usually full of references, but I'm happy with what I write regardless. I've showed them to my friends, and they seem to like my haikus too!


the wii haiku made me chuckle — can’t believe the wii’s been out 16 years already. i feel old lol. your hiakus are great, though! i’ve always struggled a bit with writing them myself, so anyone who writes them gets my admiration. 

and congrats on doing so well on your science test! 93% is amazing! i hope you get a good grade on your french presentation as well. <3


----------



## zissou

I successfully took my cell biology and organic chemistry laboratory finals, and got A's in both classes. I'm sure happiness will come later, but right now all I feel is an overwhelming sense of relief.

 My partner sent me flowers and chocolates today. Probably because I lost my damn mind yesterday cried on the street in front of a Starbucks and a pet store (over my bio exam, no less). Anyway, the gifts were extremely sweet. What a frickin cutie!!

 My roommate read me some of the yik yaks she's been seeing online, and I can officially say that everyone at this school is currently unhinged. We laughed as if we weren't also both having out of body experiences as a result caffeine and sleep deprivation. Just suffering things <3

 In a manic fit of anxiety-fueled consumerism, I ordered a dress, jeans, block heels, and a beanie over the span of the past few days. _I will need them come the holidays, okay? That's what I'm telling myself..._

 Got to see a bunch of my friends today, which cheered me up. (Even though all we did was study, shhhhhh)

 To all the gorgeous frequenters of this thread who are sick of hearing me scream and cry about exams and grades and finals -- me too, buddy. Me too. I am looking forward to next Monday evening when I take my last final, come home, pass out, and play Animal Crossing all night. Until then... we grind. To whoever is reading this, good luck! You got this, whatever you're aiming to do today or tomorrow!!!! I believe in you!!!!!


----------



## Merielle

☾ We got some more stuff donated!  This was a smaller trip, but I'm glad that we're still making good progress towards clearing things out here. ^^
☾ The other day, my DS Lite wouldn't charge no matter what I did, so I crossed my fingers that the problem was with the charger and ordered a replacement one. It arrived today, and thank goodness, my DS Lite charged up again!!  I know I have my 3DS as a backup in case I do lose my DS someday, but I'm still really happy that my first-ever console is still going strong.
☾ I made a few more rubber band bracelets!  Also found a variation of the fishtail pattern that I liked, and decided to try and apply the same method to a single-chain bracelet, and it turned out pretty nice!
☾ Played a little bit of Pokémon Platinum too!
☾ My tuxie kitty slept on my feet for a little while. ;v; He was very cute (and warm).


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Oh noooo, I destroyed some of your notifications again lol. This week has been pretty busy for me, but it's gonna crank up even more next week aaaaaaaaa. I'll mention some stuff that's happened since.

*December 5, 2022 - December 8, 2022*

*Feel free to skip this point.* Unfortunately, no new cars that I have yet to mention, but it still made me happy to see a *McLaren MP4-12C*, and in the colour orange too! The first time I spotted it was in a different colour, so it must mean that there are at least two that exist in my area.  The next day, a *Honda S2000* decided to show up on the roads again.
So uh, I did a Kahoot at college where we had to identify the car logos... I am pleased to say that for the first time ever in years, I came out on top!  I had somewhere around 9750 points while the person in second place had somewhere around 9720 if I recall correctly (will probably edit this bit at a later time). I don't think I've ever seen a margin that small when playing Kahoot. The majority of the people were getting all the answers right, so it was a matter of speed from there. I don't remember all ten of them but if you're curious what logos were used, they were Mercedes-Benz, McLaren, Audi, Peugeot, Hyundai, Lamborghini, Chevrolet, Bentley, and Subaru... Chrysler was one of the choices when Chevrolet came up, so one of my classmates acted too quickly and got baited real bad lol. Of all times I won at Kahoot, I used my real name for this one, so I won't post a photo of it, unfortunately! I know it sounds suspiciously convenient but trust me.
In engine class, we continued to put parts back together, with the timing chain being a pain lol. We had to make a few tweaks before we even start putting it back on then had to set it in the exact right spot. Thankfully, we got it done and it felt satisfying.
Watched Sailor Moon with my sister.
Received some lights from @/Roxxy, @/LadyDestani, and @/Merielle! Thank you, and I appreciate the kindness and messages you put in them.  I was pleasantly surprised that you still remember being Poliwag besties with me during Camp TBT, Merielle. 
I completed the final assignment for English class! Good gravy, that subject was basically eating up the time I could've used to focus on my other subjects, so I'm glad that's done and dusted.
*December 9, 2022*

I had to do two tests today, one of which I didn't know was also happening. Thankfully, I did great on both of them! But I don't want to celebrate just yet. Next week will be pretty brutal for me since my finals will take place, with three of them happening on the same day. I've been studying over the past few days in small periods to not cram everything in a single day. It's hard with a lot of stuff I'm facing, but I'm trying. I'm aware of the winter event that's happening on TBT and that I still have to do a drawing for secret Santa, but I got important things to prioritize for now. 
I treated myself to a chicken sandwich from Popeyes.
I picked up my sister from school early and went on a small car stroll after... The best part is that I saw a *classic Volkswagen Beetle* yet again!
Speaking of the classic Beetle, I managed to buy a matchbox of that car along with a *1971 MGB GT Coupe* which funnily enough, is also another one of those cars I've spotted in real life. Probably not the exact same year model but whatever lol
I cooked some tasty food for dinner!
I watched a couple of episodes of Sailor Moon with my sister. I dunno about you but wow, I've really come to dig the music they use for Moon Prism Power Makeup. It kinda gives me a little bit of jazz fusion vibes especially when the vocals come in.



Spoiler: If you want to listen to it lol











Finally, I very much appreciate talking to @/xSuperMario64x over on discord. There was something that's been on my mind for the past couple of weeks and I'm glad that he was there to listen to me and talk about it a little further. On a lighter note, it's pretty great seeing the different kinds of pokemon he's caught in Pokemon Violet, even though I have personally never touched a Pokemon game in my life (no, Detective Pikachu does not count)! At one point, Bug had like, four Fuecocos and we joked around saying that he should have a huge army of them lol. This is what happens when you make a car livery for someone that literally took months to make lol.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday: I saw one of the best Pantomimes - Goldilocks & the Three bears 

Today:

 I worked more on my island & got more items for my island 

Wrote some Christmas cards & I’ll write more on Monday 

Tomorrow: 

I’m wrapping Christmas presents 

Might have time to play Acnh  & work on my island 

I’m Seeing my brother & his partner


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bustin out the rainbows yall

★ I just got an email this morning saying that my slime order has been shipped so hopefully it'll be here in the next few days! I'm so excited for it!!
★ at my internship again today, first time I've sat in on a rehearsal in a while and it feels so nice to listen to a live orchestra again. nothing beats hearing it in person. I've also reconnected with some people so that's nice. the holiday concert is tomorrow and I'll be helping out with that!
★ yesterday wasn't that great for me but today's been going pretty well so far, mostly bc I can actually get away from home (and thus away from my dad) for a while. I'm prob gonna go to goodwill and look around a bit before I head home, always on that plushie hunt 
★ I got my hair trimmed this morning, it was much needed and I feel a lot better now 
★ I'm glad to know that even if my dad couldn't care less abt how I feel that there are people who really do genuinely care. I'm hoping to reach out to some people I know to see if I can get some help. I won't be able to move out anytime soon so my mom and I will need all the help we can get.
★ been talking to @/Shellzilla_515 on Discord and he's always there to listen even if I want to ramble abt pokemon for 3 hours lol. he seems to be quite fascinated with my Violet playthrough despite not having much if any knowledge of pokemon, it's nice to have someone to share my hilarious playthrough experience with 
(and ofc not to mention I vent, he vents, we talk cars and plushies and drawings and animusic, yada yada, great friend material here yall)
★ went to the thrift store yesterday and I found a plushie of the mascot for The Salty Dog Café. he's a flat-coated retriever (basically the same as a golden retriever except it's black instead of golden, and has a slightly more narrow head) and he's wearing a little red scarf and a yellow hat. he's so cute and I'm honored to add him to my collection


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Some panda happies incoming! Not a lot but just having one reason to be happy is good enough lol

I'm starting to sleep a bit better each night, which is a huge deal for me.
Watched some really cute cat shorts and shared one with my friend who enjoyed it as well! I also saw some cool science stuff so that's always good. I like learning about random stuff about science and history.
I was finally inspired and motivated enough to write a new chapter to my fanfic yesterday.
As I took out the trash the other day I saw a cute black squirrel! It stuck around for a bit, curious of me, but then scurried away.
I binged a couple of movies on Disney+ but some of them I didn't really enjoy lol they've just been on my to-do list for a long time now and I wanted to get it out of the way.
I listened to some of my favorite music/songs.
I finished drawing my new holiday-themed signature, featuring my 3 adorable OCs!
I'm excited for when it finally snows in my area! Random snow flurries are always the best!
I cooked a nice dinner yesterday for my family.
Received a lot of Christmas Lights from forum friends, all of which with really lovely messages  thank you all for thinking of me and I hope you all have wonderful holidays!
Indulged in some of my mom's wine. A bit too strong for my liking but it was still pretty good. I'm more into wine coolers.
Had a really fun play session of Pokémon Scarlet the other night. I challenged what I assumed was the toughest of the Team Star leaders, and I was right! I went in with my party in the early 40s but with the right strategy and team synergy we won, but things could have seriously turned a Cacturne for the worst! 
I'm happy I can finally display my winter aesthetic! I love it so much! Just in time for the 2022 TBT Season of Giving event!


----------



## Aniko

TBT Christmas event is starting today! I'm super excited


----------



## hakutaku

- So glad I had a really long sleep today after a couple of days perpetually tired, and when I woke up it had snowed!

- Got in touch with my two best friends, and hopefully we'll all be meeting up over Christmas 

- Played a lot of Pokemon Violet last night and this afternoon! I managed to evolve my Charcadet into Ceruledge, and I just beat Iono


----------



## Mairmalade

Today I'm happy because:

- I had the opportunity to visit a couple of holiday markets
- I finished my Christmas shopping
- I went out for lunch with my mom
- I ate this delicious chocolate-covered Tim Tam


----------



## KittenNoir

The belltree Christmas event has started!!!! 

I'm dying of heat here but I am eating a whole mango I'm to tired to cut it up hahah


----------



## Merielle

☾ My parents and I watched another episode of both Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (I'm so glad we decided to rewatch it; this series is so GOOD) and Fairy Tail this morning!
☾ I made another rubber band bracelet!  I had some colors that I wanted to make a bracelet with yesterday but didn't have the time for, so I'm happy that I got to use them today! ^^
☾ Got to play some otome today!  I played Pokémon Platinum for a little bit too, but mainly just to check the daily swarm Pokémon—and good thing I did too, because I was able to get Cubone!
☾ Saw fWhip's new Empires x Hermitcraft episode this evening over dinner!
☾ And of course, TBT's Season of Giving event started!!  I've already come up with the sketch for my advent calendar and started catching up on my ACNH island in preparation for my Holiday Snowscape entry. My island is in May right now.  I'll probably just skip straight to winter once I'm through with June, but I still think I've got my work cut out for me ahahaha


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 began reading a new fanfic that i’m really enjoying! it’s a multi-chapter fanfic, and i haven’t read one of those in a while, so it’s a nice change! it was written by one of my favourite writers, and so far it’s lovely. c’: i also read 2 new shorter fanfics.
𓆩♡𓆪 received some more lights from my wonderful friends! i really didn’t expect to get so many lights this year as i haven’t been the best at staying in touch and checking in on my friends as much as i’d like, so my heart is so warm.  all the lights and sweet messages i’ve received mean more than i know how to say. i’ve been having fun sending out lights as well; i feel awkward telling my friends how much they mean to me randomly throughout the year, so this gives me a chance to let them know how much i appreciate them. 
𓆩♡𓆪 the 2022 tbt christmas event has started!! i’m definitely gonna need a couple days to brainstorm ideas for my entries haha. the new backdrops are so cute, and the new hanukkah candy collectible is _beautiful_! i also love the charities selection this year.  i can’t wait to see everyone’s beautiful entries, and of course for the start of 12 days of collectibles and the advent calendar!
𓆩♡𓆪 this pretty little baby. 


Spoiler: look at her!!



she’s all warm and toasty right now since my mom has the heater on. <3






𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 i’m a people pleaser at heart who doesn’t handle people not liking me or being upset with me well, but i’m realizing that i can’t control how other people feel about me, and i’m okay with that. all i can do is be a good person and do my best, and i am. i have plenty of wonderful friends and people in my corner, and that’s all i need. happy and thankful always to know and be alive at the same time as such lovely people. 



zissou said:


> I successfully took my cell biology and organic chemistry laboratory finals, and got A's in both classes. I'm sure happiness will come later, but right now all I feel is an overwhelming sense of relief.


oh that’s wonderful! i’m so proud of you, congrats! i know you’re stressing big time right now, but it’s almost over, and you’re doing great! good luck on your last final; i know you’re gonna kill it! 



Shellzilla_515 said:


> • I had to do two tests today, one of which I didn't know was also happening. Thankfully, I did great on both of them! But I don't want to celebrate just yet. Next week will be pretty brutal for me since my finals will take place, with three of them happening on the same day. I've been studying over the past few days in small periods to not cram everything in a single day. It's hard with a lot of stuff I'm facing, but I'm trying. I'm aware of the winter event that's happening on TBT and that I still have to do a drawing for secret Santa, but I got important things to prioritize for now.


man, you’re killing it at school! congrats on doing so well on 2 tests, coming in first in kahoot, and completing your last english assignment! good luck with finals, friend!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I had the chance to run around Paldea, do a few raids and battle with my favorite person tonight. As someone with BPD, I’m grateful she’s so accepting of my obsessive behaviors. If she has to postpone us hanging out, she lets me know exactly why but typically she never makes promises she can’t keep so this rarely happens, lol. I appreciate her so much, going above and beyond for me. She’s the ****ing best, man.



Spoiler: x











Spoiler: x








⟡ I’ve been wanting to post about these shoes, but I wanted to wait until they arrived in the mail. Today was that day. The blue gradient is beautiful. The picture doesn’t do the shoe justice. The best part about the shoes is that they add two inches to your height. I didn’t know that when purchasing the shoe, though, it does feel nice being taller, I won’t lie! I just liked the color.


Spoiler: x








⟡ I’m excited about the Christmas event starting. I have the weekend off to look over all the tasks and take everything in. I’m so looking forward to this event. 
⟡ Keagan was being such a good boy!! He hopes everyone has an amazing holiday! 


Spoiler: x


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept very well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a very productive day. The contractor will be starting our bathroom remodel on Monday or Tuesday, so we packed up everything in the bathroom that we don't use on a frequent basis. We also packed away the clothes in our spare bedroom's closet because the shower pipe runs through that closet. It sounds stupid, but that's the way this house is built.
- I'm going to be packing up a bunch of clothes we never wear to donate. Some of them are nice dresses and suits, but we just don't wear that kind of stuff, a lot of it brand new or only worn a few times.
- My husband broke down the huge wall of boxes that had piled up over the past year and took them to the recycling dump. We have room to walk around the dining room table again.
- We're having a holiday party at work on Wednesday and I found some little stocking stuffer gifts at home that I've never even opened. They're cute and in the price range for our gift exchange, so that means I don't have to go shopping. Yay!
- The baseball jerseys I ordered for my twin nephews both arrived today. I hope they love them!
- I had a nice dinner and a chocolate milkshake for dessert.
- I had a really relaxing shower this evening. Tomorrow may be my last good shower for a while. 
- The TBT Season of Giving event has begun! I still need to look over everything and figure out what I can participate in, but the backdrops and Hanukkah Candy have already made me very excited.


----------



## cherrytheone

Today was a good day. It went by fast because it was super busy.
On the way home I stopped for groceries and some presents for Christmas stuff. Got my friend a bday present(m&ms, I know it may not seem like much but I hope it surprises them), an acquaintance a secret Santa gift (haribo gummies lol) and a white elephant gift (a squishmallow!! Cute!)
When I got home I ate dinner (spaghetti) and printed some important papers. I was so exhausted that I soon logged onto ACGC after I was done with the day...
 I enjoyed listening to some late night AC music. Sounds so good and nostalgic...
 I found that my mom had sent me an apple in the mail! My native fruit is oranges (always has been... from NH to CF to GC, ugh so boring) so I was excited to say the least! The other day  Carmen told me she was hungry for an apple but I didn't have any lol and now I could! I planted it close to my house immediately.
I noticed the snow on the ground for the first time ever, since I haven't been able to play since November. It's nice but the walking sound can get annoying lol
In the mail I also got a ptera skull, a mammoth skull, and a Dino egg from Farway museum. I also got a letter from HRA telling me they wanted my house to not look like a warehouse but I deleted it. I'm too much in debt to buy a lot of the furniture set I want (kiddie).
I spent a lot of time looking for money rock, and it ended up being the rock by the beach where the bottom right corner of the 3x3 area would be, was cut off by the shore cliff (not by sand but that's just where it ended) . As you can imagine that ended up bein' the spot that the 10,000 bells woulda landed on so I only got 3,300 from money rock. I was so mad!
I looked for jobs to do, and Louie tried to give me one but I accidentally pressed B while trying to make him talk faster so it made me choose "no I'm too busy" option. He stormed off and said he would never talk to me or anyone else again! A few minutes later I ask him for job again and, greeting me warmly, he told me to get his camera from Pinky! Not only that but he set me on a wild goose chase as Admiral had lent the camera from Pinky, and Dora from Admiral. Dora was asleep by the time I got to her house, so I just gave up.
Kitty gave me a job too. I got a basketball for her young visiting relative and she gave me an exquisite wall which I sold with the Dino egg for around 1500 bells or so.
I donated the ptera skull and mammoth skull (I already have so many Dino eggs) and it turns out I completed the mammoth! Blathy was so excited 
I got Café K.K. From KK slider today too, such a cute song
Paid off 5,544 bells in debt, only 348,123 bells left...  I think this is the last one so hopefully I'll get a statue built soon...
I logged off with Sven saving for me. "Be seeing you," he said! Good night y'all and thanks for reading


----------



## BrokenSanity

Some memorable things I can think of that happened over the past week
- Over the past week I've had pastries, macaroons and cream puffs
- My favorite sibling chose to get my favorite sea salt dark chocolates, been forever since I had them last 
- I finished some art commissions I'm really proud of
- I finished helping @/xSuperMario64x (Bug) as much as I possibly could with his ACNH catalog 
- My special friend had time to speak with me again, I'm so grateful she can still make time for me despite how busy she is 
- The TBT Season of Giving event has started! I'm so happy there is a new food collectable(the Hanukkah Candy) for my collection! I'm excited to work towards contributing giving wrapped gifts to help the charity funds!
- I finally did it guys! After years of wanting and trying to unlock the rest of the MK8D golden unlockables, over the past week with lots of trial and error, I got really lucky with avoiding item attacks and some extremely close wins and FINALLY unlocked the Golden Kart!


Spoiler


----------



## Sophie23

My birthday is getting closer


----------



## Romaki

I picked up an used white DS Lite yesterday and I absolutely love it. Truly the best design pre-3DS. And it's really not as yellow as you'd expect. But I also still had Nintendogs, Professor Layton, Mystery Dungeon and Sims Castaway lying around, which is almost everything you need. Especially excited to play Nintendogs, pretty sure I should have Wild World somewhere but I definitely need Pokémon games.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I adopted my cat eight months ago and she's still not really a lap cat, but yesterday while I was crocheting she laid down on my legs 🥹 she even got up and followed me to the bathroom so she could sit on my feet in there, which was funny


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's HAPPENING!!  it's snowing in my area and it's not even halfway through December yet! It's just a small snow flurry but it's enough to make me feel so ridiculously happy  can't wait for the actual blizzards, I want a full blown snowstorm. Chaotic, snowy weather is beautiful and so much fun


----------



## hakutaku

- Tomorrow is my last day of uni for the semester, mostly bc half of my classes are cancelled and train strikes mean I can't make it for the rest of the week lol. I'll be glad to have a break! (although I have a 3000 word essay still to write this week ) I know I'll be busy over the holidays though since I've got _another_ two assessments to write up for January...

- I'm super happy I'm going over to my friend's boat for lunch next saturday!  It's hard for us to meet bc she's got a full-time job and I've got uni most of the week. It's been 3 months since we last met up so I'm v happy!


----------



## TheDuke55

I thawed out a bag of soup that I made this Summer. I actually made a ton of it because I had grown way too many cucumbers and had to think of a way to do something with them. Turns out there was a really good soup recipe, so I stockpiled it for some warm winter soups.

It's really good actually. It's sliced cucumbers that simmered in a bunch of broth and spices, sauteed onions and garlic, blend it all together with avocado and plain yogurt. It's a very creamy soup, almost like potato soup. Add bacon bits to it and bam, it was a great lunch lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

three things:

1. according to the USPS my new slime will be here tomorrow, so I'll get to mess around with it after work tomorrow and unwind 

2. got to go to the holiday concert at my internship today and it went really well! I got to reconnect with even more people and it was nice to socialize with them for a few hours! 

3. played my non-updated New Leaf town for a bit today, and right now I'm playing online on my original town with my friend


----------



## Merielle

☾ Watched the newest One Piece and Spy x Family episodes this morning! It's a little bittersweet that Spy x Family only has a couple episodes left (crossing my fingers for another season ), but this week's OP was absolutely incredible.  It's so nice having one of my favorite Strawhats get the spotlight she deserves!!
☾ Spent a lot of the day working on my advent calendar!  I'm making really good progress on it so far. ^^
☾ Took a little break to play another chapter in the otome I'm currently on!
☾ Also played Pokémon Platinum for a bit!  Got another new swarm Pokémon and finally collected all the furniture for my Villa. c:
☾ My family and I watched GoodTimesWithScar's latest episode over dinner!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept deeply last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- We got confirmation from the contractor that they're starting on our bathroom tomorrow. I'm both happy and anxious about it. It's going to be a stressful few weeks, but I'm excited to have a brand new bathroom when it's all done.
- We packed up all the clothes for donation and put them in my trunk. I'll drop them off whenever I have time this week.
- My husband's favorite team, the Baltimore Ravens, won their game today! 
- I had a delicious salad for lunch and Nacho Fries for dinner.
- My mom is doing much better job of managing her money than she was around this time last year.
- I made submissions in the Wrap Battle and Ornamental Ensembles and the latter entry was already accepted. Crossing my fingers I guessed correctly on the Wrap Battle.


----------



## KittenNoir

Today I am happy because:


I did some final last minute xmas decorating shopping
I am making a roast for dinner it should be ready any moment 
I am going for a drive with my husband to look at xmas lights  there is so many amazing decorated homes to see ( I LOVE XMAS LIGHTS)


----------



## Sophie23

Got an amazingly adorable profile pic by the amazing talented @LittleMissPanda ! 
Thank you so much again!  I wish you a Merry Christmas & a Happy New year 

I finished writing my Christmas cards today


----------



## xara

very late night/early morning post since i was busy yesterday and fell asleep before i could post last night.  i hope you all had a good weekend, and that you have a great week ahead! 

𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed, and finished reading the multi-chapter fanfic i started reading on saturday. the ending was so lovely! i can never get enough of this writer’s work. <3 
𓆩♡𓆪 began working on my “christmas countdown” entry! i was hoping to get it done today, but alas not haha. i really like how it’s turning out so far! 
𓆩♡𓆪 helped my mom clean up the living room. 
𓆩♡𓆪 had a delicious lunch of sausage stir-fry with rice and lots of veggies! 
𓆩♡𓆪 bonk was very silly and affectionate. <3


----------



## Autumn247

I went to my friend's house on Saturday, we played some of the Digimon TCG.  I am learning more and getting better at it every time I play   Had a nice time with them, was nice to get out and socialize
My inspection went well today
I got all the paperwork I needed in and am renewing/and signing my lease today
Got some command hooks so I can hang up my Van Gogh cafe terrace at night painting in my living room, and I have a wooden Christmas sign I'm gonna hang on my door 
The cat's Christmas presents were delivered.  New toys and a big nice cactus scratching post, I hope they like everything, I'm so excited to give them their gifts 
I have an appointment with my therapist tomorrow which I'm happy about
Started season 3 of Digimon and am enjoying it a lot
Finished season 2 of the Chucky horror series which was good, really hoping they renew for a season 3


----------



## hakutaku

- Had my final day at uni for the semester!! So glad I don't have to do anymore commuting for the rest of the year lmao

- I did more work on my essay and I think I'm finally happy with the way it's going


----------



## Alienfish

- Sorted out a thing with my phone operator, apparently they had two different accounts that could receive payments depending on which way you paid invoices but both go to the same in the end so that was good to know, the electronic invoice in my bank goes to one number and the one in the app goes to another so v confusing lol.
- Bought a new phone wallet for my phone. White with sunflowers on it! 
- Snacking on some small seedless kalamata olives. The best!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

The last couple of days have been busy for me, so there's not a lot of stuff to go through.

*December 10, 2022 to December 11, 2022*

Did some grocery shopping.
Watched Sailor Moon episodes with my sister. Unfortunately, we've gone through all of them on the DVDs, so I have to wait until the library has part two of the first season.
It snowed on Sunday! I was planning to go somewhere, but I thought better and just held it off so I won't put myself at unnecessary risk when it was still falling. 
Played Gran Turismo 7.



xara said:


> man, you’re killing it at school! congrats on doing so well on 2 tests, coming in first in kahoot, and completing your last english assignment! good luck with finals, friend!


Yeah um, about that...

*December 12, 2022*

Today was pretty brutal for me since I had to do three finals today... OH MY GOODNESS I SOMEHOW DID VERY WELL ON BOTH OF THEM. I was feeling a little lost on the third one and thought I did okay but against all odds, I still did really well on it! While I got two more tests in the next couple of days and yet another final on Friday, I'm very happy that my studying over the past couple of weeks has paid off.  Metaphorically speaking, I drove through the corners smoothly and quickly when it really mattered. Also, don't mind me dropping this short soundtrack here to celebrate a bit lol.



Spoiler: I feel like I got a gold result











I was gifted lights from @/garbagetosaka! I didn't expect to get another from a different user, and I find it amusing how she put an onion emoji in the message.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-I beat Matt in Wii Sports boxing!!  It was pretty difficult at first (I kept getting knocked out in the second round), but I figured it out eventually and was able to knock him out! He was the last Champion I had to beat, so that means I'm done with the Champions in Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort! 


Spoiler:  Epic Images🥊
















-While I was still on Wii Sports, I played golf and reached Pro level with a really good 9-hole game and I beat the champions of tennis (Elisa and Sarah) once again!  Now all that's left to do in this game is getting all the platinum medals in the training sports!

-It snowed today and I found my winter boots! I love winter and cold weather, so this season is gonna be great! 

-Found some new Lady Gaga songs that I enjoy! I love her music so much (I'm listening to _Poker Face_ right now!). 

-Played some Tomodachi Life and worked on a song! It's unfinished but I'm pretty impressed with my rhyme.


----------



## cherrytheone

Got some personal business taken care of today. I also had sausage biscuits for dinner with butter and grape jelly and they were SOO DELICIOUS! I'm also looking forward to going to see my family in a few weeks. I'm still hunting Christmas presents down...


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 the snow’s back! i’m not too thrilled about having to go out in it tomorrow lol, but at least it’s pretty to look at! hoping it sticks around for christmas.  


Spoiler: let it snow








𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 finished my “christmas countdown” advent calendar entry! i worked on it all day yesterday and before school this morning, so i’m exhausted lol, but i’m pretty happy with how it turned out! 


Spoiler: for anyone who didn’t see ☃️








𓆩♡𓆪 my mom bought me an adorable fox light-up christmas ornament! she was planning on putting it in my stocking, but she forgot to take it out of her purse from when she bought it and i accidentally saw it haha. it’s so cute! 


Spoiler: 🦊








𓆩♡𓆪 this silly little baby. 


Spoiler: crazy. absolute bonkers








𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.  
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. today was a work period, so i got to take it easy (kinda lol) and just work on some stuff. i have a new assignment to do, plus a quiz on friday, so it gave me some time to prepare and work/study. 
𓆩♡𓆪 my foot/ankle swelling went down quite a bit overnight! the fracture is healing nicely, and i gain more and more normalcy back every day, but the swelling is still pretty bad lol, so i’m happy that it’s visibly approved a bit! it actually resembles a semi-normal foot today. 
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom bought me some treats, 3 _nightmare before christmas_ mystery ornaments, and a mini reindeer snow globe! absolutely obsessed with the ornaments and snow globe; they were such lovely surprises! 


Spoiler: so happy!



the noises i made when my mom showed me the snow globe?? look at the little reindeer! i love it so much. 



i got 3/6 of the ones i really wanted! might buy some more for myself to try and get the sally, zero and pumpkin in a box ornaments.


----------



## cherrytheone

xara said:


> 𓆩♡𓆪 the snow’s back! i’m not too thrilled about having to go out in it tomorrow lol, but at least it’s pretty to look at! hoping it sticks around for christmas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: let it snow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471813





Spoiler: let it snow



So lovely snow!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today had its ups and downs, but I still have some things to be happy about.

- I am so very happy that I went into the office today. They started the demolition on our bathroom and my husband had such a difficult time with our dog. Plus it was loud and messy. I wouldn't have gotten any work done at all if I'd been home.
- I took a walk on my morning break.
- I got my most important tasks done at work and then got to leave early for an appointment with my mom's rental office.
- My mom is now set up for automated rent payments starting next year.
- I spent some time just hanging out with my mom and her cat. Her cat was more loving than usual. She even gave me kisses.
- My dog had such a stressful day but was so excited to see me this evening. My mom gave him a new toy to cheer him up.
- I donated two full garbage bags and a full box of clothes plus a few pairs of shoes and a suit to Goodwill.
- Our Brita faucet filtration system and water pitcher arrived today. We got everything set up with minimal issues.
- I've received the Christmas presents I ordered for my three oldest nephews.
- I picked up some cookies and decorating supplies for the TBT event.
- The forum is looking so pretty with the snowy background, the lights on the tree, and the red accents.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Late last night but uh, technically today ahaha, I finished my advent calendar for Christmas Countdown! ^^ I think the advent calendars that are shaped like buildings are really cute, so I'm glad I got to incorporate that into my design. 
☾ We also baked some sugar cookies yesterday and I decorated them this morning for Chipper Confections!  They're very sweet, but they're still pretty good!
☾ Finally got around to decorating our Christmas tree!  It's been up but undecorated save for the lights, but it's looking great now! 
☾ I got the fourth and final volume of the newer Ikemen Sengoku manga in the mail today!!  For some reason this volume was a _lot_ harder to get ahold of than the first three??  I'm really glad I was able to get it in the end though, because now my IkeSen manga collection is complete yet again. ;v;
☾ Caught up a little more on Katherine Elizabeth's Empires series!
☾ Also got to play Pokémon Platinum this evening!


----------



## Autumn247

Someone donated a bunch of stuff in the building, so they let the tenants pick out whatever we wanted out of it.  I got this lamp, a marble rolling pin, some other cooking tools, and a few other things.  Here's the lamp and the rolling pin.  Super excited because I've been wanting to get more into baking and cooking so this is super helpful and saves me some money 

The lamp is not electic, you can put a large jar candle in it and light it (however open flames are not allowed in the building so its just a decor piece for me) although I probably could get like some tea lights and put them in it 

I have an appointment today with my therapist in a few hours from now, so I'm happy about that too


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 yesterday my mom bought a small christmas tree while she was out, and today we decorated it with some lights and an angel on top! we wanted to get a small one so that we could put it somewhere bonk can’t get it (she likes to chew on things), so we obviously can’t put presents under it or anything haha, but it’s cute!


Spoiler:  🎄👼🏻








𓆩♡𓆪 got an adorable new sweatshirt! it’s actually one my mom bought for herself recently, but she gave it to me today. :’) it’s so comfortable and cute (and accurate haha)!


Spoiler: 🐈








𓆩♡𓆪 threw out some garbage.
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 7th physio appointment today. it went okay! my therapist agrees that the swelling has gone down a bit, and that my mobility has gotten better, which is reassuring. she showed me some new easy exercises to start doing now that we’re working on strengthening my ankle/foot, but mostly i just had heat put on it and a massage today. it’s the easiest appointment i’ve had in a while, which i’m grateful for since i was nervous and tired this morning haha. my mom took me to get a milkshake and lunch after, and everything was delicious!
𓆩♡𓆪 the discord app is working on my phone again! it’s been immediately crashing every time i’ve opened it the past week or so (apparently a lot of people were having this issue), but thankfully it seems to be working now!
𓆩♡𓆪 it was so nice out today! it was a little chilly outside, but the cold air honestly felt so nice. 
𓆩♡𓆪 tried the chocolate pretzel dream donut from tim hortons! it was pretty good; i liked how fudgy the middle was, and the whipped cream on top was tasty!
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom’s christmas/birthday present arrived in the mail! so happy it came in time! she already knows it’s for her (my dad can’t keep secrets ), but she doesn’t know what it is. she doesn’t want to open it until christmas; i can’t wait to give it to her haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 one of the christmas gifts my mom got me arrived in the mail today, too, and she gave it to me early — it’s a hoodie with my late kitty, zeva’s, face on it. :’)


Spoiler: 🐱



i know this might seem weird lol, but i’ve wanted something like this for a while. i don’t have anything physical to remember her by, and i don’t like the feel of jewelry (so no “in memory of” necklaces or anything), so this is the next best thing i could think of haha. it’s cute!




𓆩♡𓆪 got my raffle ticket for the first 12 days of collectibles drawing tomorrow! can’t wait to see what the first prize pool will be, and who the lucky winner will be! good luck, everyone!
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-Recieved a gift from @Mr_Keroppi ! Thank you again, friendo! 

-One of my friends drew Lucía from Wii Sports and it looks really good! (Especially since the only reference they had was my very rough drawing I did of her that's probably inaccurate from the OG design.)


Spoiler: Me when Lucía



I had requested the devil horns here because I truly believe that Lucía is satanic, haha.






-I helped my step-mom make today's supper! We had fish (tilapia), rice, and eggrolls!

-Found some holiday/winter themed cookie cutters! Hopefully I can make some cookies and decorate one for the Chipper Confections event! 

-Got to watch a few episodes of South Park today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today has been kind of rough, but there are still things to be happy about.

- I went into the office so I was able to avoid the work on our bathroom.
- I took a walk on both my morning and my afternoon breaks.
- I helped out with some volunteer work during lunch.
- I got sentimental after talking to my mom yesterday and was able to find some info and pictures of my grandfather's family online.
- We're having a holiday gathering at work tomorrow. There should be good food and a fun gift exchange.
- I have a massage therapy appointment tomorrow afternoon. I really need it this week.
- My husband made some good decisions about the bathroom on his own today.
- My dog was excited and playful with us this evening.
- Bought my first raffle ticket for the TBT event.


----------



## cherrytheone

I made a smoothie today. I put too much milk in it but It is still good  just drinking it rn and chilling


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got a Christmas Candy with the Chocolate Coins I had, and I really like how it looks in my lineup! 
☾ Saw a lot of really nice fanart of one of my faves this morning!! ;v;
☾ Played through some more of the otome I'm currently on, and played a little bit of Pokémon Platinum later!
☾ Got some new desktop wallpapers! 
☾ Watched SmallishBeans' latest video with my family this evening!
☾ I caught up my ACNH island through May!  In the end I was too impatient to go through all of June ahaha, so I went ahead and did my entry for Holiday Snowscapes, and had a lot of fun with it! ^^ ...I'll do the whole wedding season event at some point. 
☾ And I got my ticket for the first 12 Days of Collectibles raffle!  I'm gonna try and manifest a Glowing Butterfly Spirit.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s nearly my birthday & Christmas


----------



## river

my friends are taking too long to reply back but I simply _must_ celebrate somewhere: just got a job interview!!!

It's nothing fancy, just a regular minimum wage job but I definitely need it and I've been trying and failing to receive a mere e-mail acknowledging my CV for just under a year so I'm pretty excited. (Honestly, [redacted] this economy)

Also, I had to do one of those weird personality tests to get approved for the interview phase and I found out that -- contrary to popular belief -- _I_ am the main character. Yes, indeed.

By that I mean of course that I got as a result the "Protagonist" personality type, ENFJ-T. Now _that_ seems pretty fancy (if somewhat embarassing  like, seriously, the website literally said that one of my flaws is "being too much of an empath" lol is this a prank?).


----------



## S.J.

river said:


> my friends are taking too long to reply back but I simply _must_ celebrate somewhere: just got a job interview!!!
> 
> It's nothing fancy, just a regular minimum wage job but I definitely need it and I've been trying and failing to receive a mere e-mail acknowledging my CV for just under a year so I'm pretty excited. (Honestly, [redacted] this economy)
> 
> Also, I had to do one of those weird personality tests to get approved for the interview phase and I found out that -- contrary to popular belief -- _I_ am the main character. Yes, indeed.
> 
> By that I mean of course that I got as a result the "Protagonist" personality type, ENFJ-T. Now _that_ seems pretty fancy (if somewhat embarassing  like, seriously, the website literally said that one of my flaws is "being too much of an empath" lol is this a prank?).


Congrats on your job interview! Best of luck with it! ️


----------



## river

S.J. said:


> Congrats on your job interview! Best of luck with it! ️


thank you, S.J. ❤


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm happy that today was my last day of work for 2022. Now I get to chill for 3 weeks.


----------



## Autumn247

I had a great appointment with my therapist yesterday.  I finally talked about some of the trauma I experienced growing up

Also;
-Today I got some genuine statues (in New Horizons) and bells from LittleMissPanda  My art collection in the museum is now complete!
-The other day I finally achieved getting the golden axe DIY recipe 
-I started doing a jigsaw puzzle, it's a 500 piece puzzle of a nice autumn scene.  So far I've got the edges separated from the other pieces and put in a ziplock bag so I can go back to it tomorrow.  I'm not used to doing jigsaw puzzles and I also have 2 cats so it's gonna take some time and patience lol
-Spent time watching Digimon today


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Tomorrow is my friend's birthday, so I made them a card! I hope they like it! 

♡ My parents bought me a Kinder chocolate advent calendar! 

♡ I got the results for the oral interaction I did in French class and got a 92%!! 

♡ Watched some more South Park, as well as Poofesure's new video! ^^

♡ Found a new Lady Gaga song I like (LoveGame)!


----------



## Shawna

1. My brother got KFC for a late lunch.  I do not like chicken, but he got some French fries for me.  I didn't eat them until around 4:30PM, as he never told me he was gonna order KFC. XDDDDD  (he thought I was at my dentist appointment, but it actually isn't until tomorrow).  He usually let's me know. XD  But I didn't know about it until my dad got home from work and I even thought my dad ordered it at first. pppp

2. Me, my dad, and my brother all chipped in to put up and decorate our Christmas tree. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My work day wasn't too stressful.
- We had a nice team lunch and I got to try some new Indian foods.
- For dessert, I had a delicious homemade red velvet cupcake and a small piece of peppermint cake.
- After lunch, we did a scavenger hunt for the presents first and then played Dirty Santa. I came away with an incense waterfall that seems pretty cool. The gift I brought was really popular and got stolen the maximum amount of times. I'm glad someone else will get to enjoy something that was literally just sitting in my house, taking up space.
- I received a few cards and gifts directly from some of my coworkers.
- I left work early for my massage therapy appointment and it was nice.
- I finished my Christmas shopping for all the kids and I'm pretty happy with everything I got. Now to start thinking about the adults.
- My husband said my dog is becoming more tolerant of the work crew in the house. He'll actually settle down and sleep in his crate now while they're here.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 woke up from a nap to find out i won a disco ball egg from 12 days of collectibles!!?! i’m actually in shock... i’m speechless. it’s so gorgeous i can’t even process i own one now.  i’m so, so thankful and will treasure it always; this has made my entire year. 
𓆩♡𓆪 opened the first tbt advent calendar door; vv grateful for the bells! i’m looking forward to opening a new door every day, and am especially excited to see what surprises await and what this year’s candy cane collectible will look like! 
𓆩♡𓆪 the sunrise this morning was so pretty! i love sunrises and sunsets so much, friends — such a simple but glorious thing about being alive. <3


Spoiler: 🌅



the photos i took definitely don’t do it justice haha.








𓆩♡𓆪 my mom and i decorated our mini christmas tree a bit more, and added some tiny ornaments to it! 


Spoiler: 🎄










bonk of course decided she wanted to help us, but she didn’t cooperate when i tried to take a decent photo of her lol. 





𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. 
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. today was just another work period, which i appreciated since it gave me time to just take it easy, work on some things and study.
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom bought me some chocolate milk and eos chapstick while she was out! i’m especially happy about the chocolate milk, since i’ve been craving it for a few days. c’:
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 2nd counselling appointment today; it went well! my counsellor and i are continuing with my assessment this week, and i was able to tell her a lot about my background and childhood and stuff, and i even told her something that i’ve never told anyone else before, and she was very reassuring and validating about it. : ) looking forward to my 3rd appointment next week! 



river said:


> my friends are taking too long to reply back but I simply _must_ celebrate somewhere: just got a job interview!!!


oh that’s wonderful! congratulations! i hope the job interview goes well - i just know you’re gonna kill it! 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ I got the results for the oral interaction I did in French class and got a 92%!!


that’s amazing, congrats!!  also love that you've been enjoying lady gaga so much recently; her songs are incredible!


----------



## cherrytheone

I'm so happy because:
1. When I walked into class I saw a classmate walking around with a present, turns out it was for me and she was my secret Santa. : D I didn't get to open it until later in the day, but the mystery was exciting and in the middle of the day I couldn't take it anymore lol and just opened it. It was a gift card and some foreign candies and I was ssooo impressed, she wrapped the presents so beautifully and caringly and It was probably at least  little above the price range to be honest. Later I looked further in the box turns out she had wrapped a beautiful little clay cat in there too! I'm going to even write her a thank you note cause honestly that was so above and beyond :0
2. I'm excited to give me secret Santa gift too lol. The recipient suggested for chips and gummies so that's what I got him  I hope he enjoys them over the break.
3. I'm also going to a white elephant party thing tmr and it's gonna be so fun. I wrapped a small blanket in a big bag and it's gonna fool soem people lol. But they will want to steal it a lot too >:0
4. Can't wait for Christmas break again.
5. I'm going to bed early!!! So fun  gn guys (or gm or ga if youre in a different time zone lol)<3


----------



## Merielle

☾ The TBT Advent Calendar opened today!  I love just having a little something like this to look forward to each morning. <3
☾ Finished the otome I've been playing lately!  (Or at least, I finished all that I _wanted_ to play of it anyway, ehehe )  Also looking forward to finally indulging in a character CD and a couple artbooks I've been saving. ;v;
☾ Played a bit of Pokémon Platinum too!  Not sure if I'll go through this grind for all my Pokémon games, but for now I'm still enjoying just steadily going through my Boxes and filling out my Pokédex where I can.
☾ Got some reading time in, and finished a chapter of the book I'm currently on (_Durarara!!_ volume 10)!  I'm hoping to finish it by the end of the year.
☾ My family and I watched another video in Katherine Elizabeth's Empires series, and my mom and I watched some more Youtube later!
☾ The kitties were both especially cute today. *♡*


----------



## river

xara said:


> oh that’s wonderful! congratulations! i hope the job interview goes well - i just know you’re gonna kill it!


Thank you, xara 

Also, I loved you sunrise photos! The second one especially, I love the pink


----------



## Foreverfox

I got to sleep in, even though I’m exhausted from participating in my insanely vivid dream.

I have hope of getting things done today, even though my day basically just started. 

Nicholas is watching Hello Kitty while he eats and it’s adorable


----------



## Autumn247

feel very motivated today so I got a ton of cleaning done in my apartment
Took a walk to the store earlier, was happy when I got home and made some coffee because it's really cold out.  We're supposed to get 9 to 18 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow with some places getting up to 24 inches.  I'm glad I took my walk to the store before it starts
Going to be cooking later today  
Got some Nutella at the store


----------



## hakutaku

- I finished and submitted my last essay of the year! It's terrible but at least it's over ahaha  

- Finally allowed myself to play some more Pokemon Violet today as a reward for finishing my work

- Got the itinerary for my trip to Germany, I'm unprepared for it lol, but I made a list of stuff I want to do/see over there

- My mum went food shopping and got the stuff i requested <3 also I'm happy for her because it was her last day of work today, she'll be working a lot less next year which I know she's wanted for a while


----------



## Shawna

1. Dentist appointment went well ^_^ 

2. Ate Wendy's for a late lunch afterwards


----------



## cherrytheone

I'm happy because I got another surprise again today. my friend gave me a Kapp'n plush! He and I have been inseparable since then. Now I have 3 AC plushes: Tom Nook, Porter, and Kapp'n. So cute!! Plus the white elephant went well. I didn't get the gift I wanted but it was ok - I actually started to like it later on. I'd wanted a stuffed animal but I got a blanket so it worked out all right.

Also I can relax a little bit now that some of the things I was stressed about are taken care of.


----------



## Lady Timpani

We did our holiday party and secret Santa exchange today at work and it went really well! I organized it so I feel especially happy that it went so great, but it's just nice to have some workplace fun. Also our new temp worker told me and another temp that I'm friends with that we're the reason she even came to work here in the first place (she met us when she toured), which was very sweet 🥹

Happy holidays, TBT!


----------



## magicaldonkey

the TBT holidays event do be in full swing + im wholeheartedly vibing
also really really hyped for the strictly final this saturday as well as the sister show (come on team hamzita) 
also got some new collectibles recemment (winter mittens, garnet birthstone) + conjured up a couple of dream lineups!!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ There was an incident at work in which someone’s car got broken into and we had to call the cops. Honestly, not sure why this happened, but it sure woke everyone up for the day. To my knowledge, the coworker got home safely. My favorite person handed me her jacket when we were all gathered outside since there was a cool breeze and it smelled like her. This made my whole week.
⟡ I was kind of low energy today and my favorite person comforted me tonight. I adore how she just embraces me when I lay my head on her. I may spend the holidays with her as well. She got invited to a few things she doesn’t want to attend, so she’ll be free for the weekend as our work is closed. 
⟡ I had some extra Baja Blast Mountain Dew cans laying around and I gave them to a friend since he likes them. I used to like the drink, but not anymore. I’m hanging out with the same friend on Sunday. 
⟡ I’ve been looking into getting a chest binder but I have to find a measuring tape first. I think they’re included in most sewing kits, so I should be able to get one in there. For the chest binders, I really hope they come in discreet packaging. I will likely get one ordered over the weekend.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got some snowflakes from today's door of the Advent Calendar! 
☾ One of my mom's gifts wasn't supposed to arrive until a few days after Christmas, but it actually got here safely today! ^^
☾ My parents and I all finally were able to get our bivalent boosters!  My arm's just barely sore, and aside from that I'm not really experiencing any side effects so far, which is quite nice.
☾ I sat down and flipped through the otome artbook and fanbook I've been saving!!  I got to see some lovely new artwork of one of my comfort characters, and also learned some nice little trivia details from the included short stories/interviews, which were just really nice to read in general too. ;w; (Had to run them through a translation app of course since they were in Japanese, but I think I got the gist of them at least!) 
☾ My family and I watched Grian's latest episode this evening!
☾ I didn't win anything from the video game giveaway I entered a couple weeks ago, so I was going to buy the game for myself, but my mom actually offered to cover it as an early Christmas present!!  I'm so excited aaaaa
☾ Played a little more in Pokémon Platinum, and have also started working on some more rubber band bracelets!


----------



## pottercrossing

I'm very happy because I'm no longer a single lesbian!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- We didn't get the ice and sleet they were calling for. It rained all day, but that's still better than dealing with ice.
- I was able to take walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- My workday wasn't very stressful and I feel like I accomplished enough.
- My company opened up a new employee reward program and started us out with a bunch of points that we could use to purchase items or donate to charity. They also offered a 100% match on all charitable donations through the end of the year. So I was able to donate $100 to Ocean Conservancy without spending a dime and they'll actually receive $200 thanks to the company match.
- I didn't work late today or have to go anywhere out of my way after work so I got home on time.
- My dog was very excited to see me when I got home.
- I had a chocolate milkshake after dinner.
- I finished my submission for the Advent Calendar event.
- Tomorrow is Friday and we should get a break from construction over the weekend!


----------



## NovariusHaze

Made my Dad’s Enchiladas Recipe by myself today for the first time and it was a success. 
It’s so good and I have leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 completed an assignment for math class! i’ve been putting it off since it seemed a little confusing and complicated, but it actually wasn’t too bad and didn’t take long to do! happy to not have to stress about it anymore.  now all i have to do is study for my math quiz tomorrow, and i’ll have the rest of the week to focus on the christmas event! 
𓆩♡𓆪 i forgot to mention this yesterday, but i received a couple more lights from some beautiful friends! i wasn’t expecting to receive anymore this year, so they were a lovely surprise.  i know i’ve said this a lot already, but i really am so grateful for everyone who thought about me enough to spend tbt on me and send me such thoughtful lights and messages. <3 am a very lucky gal! 
𓆩♡𓆪 opened the tbt advent calendar door for today — very grateful for the snowflakes!  
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care. 
𓆩♡𓆪 this little baby. 


Spoiler: two sides: silly and sleepy












𓆩♡𓆪 came up with some lineup ideas for my lovely new disco ball egg (still in shock that i actually have it; i keep starting at it in disbelief )! none of them will do how gorgeous it is justice, but i can’t wait to try them out once the holidays are over! thank you so much again @Oblivia, i’m so happy! 
𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics i enjoyed. 
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school. today was just a review day for the quiz tomorrow, so i got to take it easy and get some more study time in. c: the math quiz i did a few weeks ago was also marked and given back to me today — i got 7.5/9 marks!  
𓆩♡𓆪 the chonky squirrel that likes climbing up my apartment building stopped by my balcony again! my mom threw some peanuts out there for him, and he came back a few times to munch on them!

i feel like i’m missing something — been a long day.


----------



## hakutaku

- Successfully submitted my absolutely final assignments for the year (an essay plan and an engagement quiz)
- Just ordered a good bulk of christmas presents for my family  they are all getting socks this year lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

lots to be happy about today!

★ the biggest thing is I helped @/Foreverfox by giving her my aurora egg in exchange for her heart wand. she told me her eggie dreams have come true now and I seriously couldn't be happier 
plus I was just playing New Leaf recently and thinking abt how cool the glow wands are so I'm so happy to be able to add the heart glow wand to my collection!!

★ my friend and I are gonna go christmas shopping later today, I don't really have much money to buy any gifts but it'll be nice to see what I can find. I'm also gonna go to Kohl's to see if I can find a men's blazer that will actually fit me, hopefully so!

★ slime shop restocks again this evening and I loved the first one I bought so much I'd like to buy a second one! I'm eyeing one that is also a clay slime with a nice peppermint scent, I actually sent them a message requesting for it to be restocked and they said they will have it either this week or next week so I can't wait for that! I've really been enjoying the clay slime I got earlier this week, it's so nice to squeeze and stretch and it smells nice lol 

★ I'm working on a drawing commission rn and it's going really well, I have the sketch done and I'm gonna start the lineart and coloring today!

★ it's been so cold lately so I brought out my winter comforter and it was so nice to have last night. also forever grateful that heated blankets exist.

★ in speaking of blankets, I washed all my bedding last night (for the first time in a while oof, sometimes depression makes me forget to take care of stuff like that) and I think I slept better than I have in a long time. I was asleep for a good 12 hours lol. definitely needed it though 

★ hoping to do some game recording soon, I haven't gotten around to doing it bc it takes so much of my time and focus but I miss playing Pokemon Violet and i need to record it lol. plus I plan on recording me playing AC:GCN on Christmas eve for a video!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm happy I'm warm. Blankets are worth more than people give them credit.

I've been teetering on the edge of my legs hurting but so far I managed to avoid getting to that point today.

My spouse has been working from home, and later we are getting subway with the left overs of a gift card and some coupons we got in the mail. I always get onion on my sandwich and I just love onions so I look forward to onions. Probably sounds awful if you don't like onions.. lol. But if you like onions, sometimes you just need a good dose of onions.

I've been enjoying seeing everyone's winter event submissions and the advent music. And I love that it plays even if my phone screen goes black or browsing somewhere else online. They are mood lifters.

Edit and I literally just had a washing machine scare, but it's working fine now. I did hand wash a big 2layer fleece blanket to be on the safe side though while waiting... That was a workout! Glad the other two will be taken care of by the machine.


----------



## apeisland

Not many things because I am super busy and stressed... I feel like a mess. However I recently made a friend  I am really happy about it because I have a lot of trouble making friends and don't really have any social relationships except for my partner. 

Tomorrow we are going to (virtually) hang out and watch a movie he is really excited to show me and that I am really excited to watch too. I have been thinking about it for the whole week.  When I think about it and about us being friends it maked me smile  he is nice and sweet and listens to me talk about Animal Crossing all the time although he doesn't play. 

I feel human and that doesn't happen too often ! ❤


----------



## xara

early post tonight since i’m sleepy and want to go night night, but happy friday, friends! hope you all have a wonderful weekend. ^~^

𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — so happy and thankful for the bells! looking forward to seeing what’s behind tomorrow’s door! 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care. 
𓆩♡𓆪 the chonky squirrel that keeps climbing up the side of my apartment and chilling on my balcony came back! my mom threw some more peanuts out there for him. 🐿
𓆩♡𓆪 did forget to mention something yesterday lol; my mom pre-bought our tickets for _babylon_! we’re seeing it on boxing day, i’m so excited!  it’s a 3+ hour movie, which i normally don’t like, but i just know it’s gonna be great! 
𓆩♡𓆪 received some more lights! 
𓆩♡𓆪 had my math quiz today. i was pretty nervous for it since i’m not as confident in the material this unit, but it actually went really well! there were only 8 questions, and i’m quite confident in my answers! was able to do it in about 20 minutes, and now i have the weekend to focus on myself and the christmas event! 
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. 
𓆩♡𓆪 baby. 


Spoiler: she loves bags









𓆩♡𓆪 my mom got me a christmas card! she actually got it for me a few days ago, but she sent it via mail (we live together, but i loved receiving mail when i was a kid, so she wanted to mail it for nostalgia sake haha) and it arrived today! it’s very pretty. 


Spoiler:  🦌🐿








𓆩♡𓆪 my “christmas countdown” advent calendar entry was accepted!
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom got me some treats while she was out — some bottles of my favourite soda, wafer cookie bites, vanilla bean cheesecake bites and some candy (that was supposed to go in my stocking, but she ran out of room)!  
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom also gave me one of my christmas presents early — a new backrest pillow! the one i had was falling apart, so i definitely needed a new one and have been wanting one for a while. very thankful!


Spoiler: what it looks like








𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room a bit. 
𓆩♡𓆪 donated to a friend of my mom’s animal rescue! he has saved and found homes for so many animals, and does so much for them, and my mom asked her family and friends to donate to him on behalf of her as a birthday present (her birthday’s on monday), so i did.  definitely wish i could have donated more, but i know every little bit helps. i’ve been very blessed this holiday season so far, and i want to give back when i can. 
𓆩♡𓆪 went on a spontaneous drive with my mom! she stopped by a store first to pick up some things, then we drove around to look at some of the pretty christmas decorations across the city! we ended our night with dinner and milkshakes. overall had a really nice time. c:



apeisland said:


> Not many things because I am super busy and stressed... I feel like a mess. However I recently made a friend  I am really happy about it because I have a lot of trouble making friends and don't really have any social relationships except for my partner.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to (virtually) hang out and watch a movie he is really excited to show me and that I am really excited to watch too. I have been thinking about it for the whole week.  When I think about it and about us being friends it maked me smile  he is nice and sweet and listens to me talk about Animal Crossing all the time although he doesn't play.
> 
> I feel human and that doesn't happen too often ! ❤


love this for you! i feel you about feeling human; it’s such a good feeling, and making new friends is always the best.  hope you feel less stressed soon and that you and your friend have fun tomorrow!


----------



## ecstasy

vs dave and bambi (fnf mod) makes me really happy i love looking at art of it and listening to the music and sjsjsbbbhn im just happy it exists


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Friday and I'm done with work for the week.
- I had a slow day and got some important things done.
- I got to leave work early for a chiropractor appointment/massage.
- I'm under a bit more stress this week, so getting a second massage in the same week was very nice.
- I got home on time this evening.
- My Advent Calendar submission was accepted.
- I get to sleep in tomorrow! I've had to wake up an hour early all week for the contractors, but now I get to enjoy my weekend and rest.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I had a very deep conversation conversation with my favorite person. I know there’s a very good chance she’ll eventually be leaving the area. It won’t be for the next year or two, maybe. I want to eventually move _permanently_ to a warmer climate and will likely take the leap shortly after she leaves. This is allowing her to get a job in her degree. We are moving to different locations, so I’ll have to visit her every once in a while. I’m just happy for her and her holding my hand when she told me ahhhhh.
⟡ I was gifted some holiday lights by some lovely users here! I was also gifted a blue holiday gift from @/tessa grace. I appreciate it as I really haven’t been in the holiday spirit this year.
⟡ I’m hanging out with a friend on Sunday. This is the second time I’ll be officially hanging out with someone. I’ve hung out with my favorite person once a while back. It just makes me feel behind the times. I know people many years younger than me who hang out a bunch. He’s also been trying to convince me to pick up Gran Turismo so we can play together, but I’m just not sure if I’ll be into it. I want to make that decision for myself and not be influenced.
⟡ My dad picked up a bag of little Nestle Crunch Bars. They are my favorite candy bar. Although I’m not into candy bars as much as potato chips, I like their crunchiness.


----------



## Merielle

☾ We had some really nice foggy weather, and I saw two hawks sitting close by one another!!  They were both pretty close to eye level too.
☾ Listened to the otome character CD that I mentioned the other day and ughhh it was just everything I could ask for.  I'm so happy with it and the story and hearing one of my faves talk at me for nearly an hour
☾ Played some Pokémon Platinum today and finally managed to figure out how to get Burmy to evolve into the forms of Wormadam I wanted... after more reload attempts than it probably should've taken me. 
☾ I watched fWhip's latest episode with my family today!  It was great to finally see his POV of something from Scar's episode.
☾ And I made a couple rubber band bracelets!  I found an old one I'd made where some of the bands had gone brittle and broken, but I liked the concept, so I remade it since I still have the colors I used back then.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Oh boy, this week has been a busy one for me, but I'm glad I got a lot of stuff done. Late night post lol.

*December 16, 2022*

I had to do my last final for the semester and did well on it. In fact, I've done well on all of the finals and a couple of hands-on tests this week! Considering I had to tackle quite a number of them and studied for days on end so as to not cram everything into one day, I'm taking this as an absolute win.  What's even better is that I basically have three weeks of break before the next semester begins, so now I can basically chill, put my energy into drawing stuff, and participate in a few activities for the TBT winter event!
I treated myself to buying a chicken sandwich, fries, and pineapple juice from Jollibee. They all tasted pretty good! 
I bought a couple more Hotwheels toys!
Had a tasty dinner with baked salmon and potatoes.
With how long this point gets, *feel free to skip it entirely*. This has been going on since Thursday (December 15, 2022), but I've been enjoying the newest update that came out for Gran Turismo 7 in terms of the cars they added to the game. There are a couple that I have yet to try out, though I did drive three of them. The first one to mention is the *1995 Toyota Celica GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST205)*! It's actually a long-time veteran of the series all the way back in 3 (but was missing in action in GT Sport), so that's pretty nice. Fun fact: The word Celica means celestial or heavenly in Latin! The second one I drove is a *Ferrari VGT*. This one is fictional and doesn't exactly exist in the real world to function as it does in the game. Speaking of which, I really like the way it handles and looks from the first-person view and it's quickly become one of my favourite cars to drive. Sounds nice too! My only gripe with it is how its hybrid battery completely depletes after one lap, but that's the problem with the game itself on how it handles hybrid vehicles deploying energy. Anyways, this third car is the highlight of the update for me, and it might be something that @/LadyDestani would like to hear even though I know for a fact that she'll never play any of the Gran Turismo games lol. The *2020 Chevrolet Corvette C8 Stingray* has _finally_ been added to the game! I dunno why it's been missing in action until now and that it should've been in the game since release, but I'm glad it's here now. If you don't mind me nerding out a bit, the C8 is the first time ever in the Corvette's history to have a mid-engine layout meaning it's placed between the two wheel axles of the car! Prior to this generation, the Corvette has always had a front-engine layout. Interestingly in my case, I first saw this car back in 2021 and it's one of the two in my identified car list to eventually appear in a Gran Turismo game (the other being the *2020 Honda Civic Type R FK8*). Even more interesting, I saw the C8 while picking up my sister from school earlier lol. These cars added in the update are enjoyable to drive and it makes me happy to experience and appreciate them.



Spoiler: Photo of the mentioned cars



From left to right, it's the *2020 Chevrolet Corvette C8 Stingray*, the *Ferrari VGT*, and the *1995 Toyota Celica GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST205)*.






Spoiler: Some out of context photos if you want a small chuckle





















Edit: One more thing! I appreciate the gifts and messages that @/Roxxy and @/xSuperMario64x sent to me. It warms my heart how they went out of their way to do that, especially since the two of them are such _great_ friends to me on TBT.


----------



## Shawna

* My dad got me some cotton candy ice cream from Baskin Robbins 

* Ate Wendy's again for dinner. ^^


----------



## Oblivia

Battlebots season 8 is premiering on January 5th!


----------



## hakutaku

- Had a great time visiting my friend today! She made us halloumi flatbreads w/ pesto and salad for lunch, then we had some mince pie and coffee <3 It was really good to catch up with her since we've both been super busy since September. It felt pretty cozy and christmasy, especially with a coal fire and snow outside

- It's meant to get warmer again next week, so hopefully all the snow and ice around here will melt lol, I'm tired of it!


----------



## magicaldonkey

HAMZA AND JOWITA WON STRICTLY

the happy scream of 'LETS GO' i belted oml i am so PROUD aaaa


----------



## Shawna

- Celebrated one of my best friend's birthday <3333

- Ate spaghetti for lunch

- Received some fanart of my comfort character in the art trade topic.  She also gave me some Christmas lights <3333


----------



## Seastar

This is a rather silly reason, but I beat Splatoon 3's story mode this morning and have been looping one of the songs over and over again since then.


----------



## Snek

Pretty much done for the year for my job. This month has been way too busy for me. Next week I'll be celebrating my the first anniversary of my marriage by going to the Caribbean. World Cup final is also tomorrow. Argentina for the win!


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 received red and pink gifts from my wonderful friends @TheDuke55 and @ZeldaCrossing64!  i wasn’t expecting to receive any gifts until i started swapping them sometime next week, so this made my entire day and was such a lovely surprise! thank you sm again, friends! very lucky to have you both. <33
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — always happy and grateful to receive snowflakes! 
𓆩♡𓆪 watched the teaser trailer for _barbie_! i definitely outgrew barbie stuff eons ago, but ya’ll know i can’t resist margot robbie.  i’m so excited; she looks great! between _barbie_ and the _story of seasons: a wonderful life_ reboot, next summer is gonna slay! 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 this precious little angel. 


Spoiler: i love her i love her i love



she was being so affectionate and purring up a storm while i was taking these i was actually crying. i also took a vid of her purring (which i’d love to share, but i don’t know how to share videos on here ), and it is so loud... her purr fills up an entire room, just like my late kitty’s did.  am in love with her.









𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. 
𓆩♡𓆪 designed and submitted my “lyrical limericks” and “tiny toy jamboree” entries! i struggled with the limerick one a bit since i’d never written one before, but overall i’m pretty proud of both my entries!  my tiny toy entry was also accepted! now i just need to work on my “chipper confections” and “holiday snowscapes” entries, and i’ll be all done! 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some more christmas decorating with my mom! christmas is less than 10 days away, and yet we can’t stop adding more decor and touching up what we’ve already done. 


Spoiler: 🎄❄️



we added different ornaments to our mini tree, replaced the angel on top with a star, and added more lights!




bonk’s stocking is on the left, mine is on the right! my mom added the snowflake lights garland.





𓆩♡𓆪 my mom threw out an assortment of mixed nuts for my chonky squirrel friend, and he stopped by my balcony a few times again today! only this time, he surprised us by bringing a friend! his friend didn’t stay for long since he got chased away (he didn’t want to share the nuts LOL), but it was still a nice surprise to find out there’s 2 of them! they’re both so chonky. 


Spoiler: 🐿



bonk loves watching him, and will even wait by the balcony door for him when he’s not there.





𓆩♡𓆪 received my mark for the math assignment i did earlier this week — i wasn’t confident in my answers at all, but i got 20/20 marks!!  i’m so happy and proud of myself! 



Shawna said:


> * My dad got me some cotton candy ice cream from Baskin Robbins


ooh, their cotton candy ice cream is delicious! i hope you enjoy it! 



Seastar said:


> This is a rather silly reason, but I beat Splatoon 3's story mode this morning and have been looping one of the songs over and over again since then.


not silly at all! anything that makes you happy is good, plus i know how much you love splatoon.  congrats!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I gave my friend the card I made them for their birthday, and they really liked it! They sent me a message on Discord later that day saying how much they appreciated it. 

♡ I made sugar cookies today! I decorated one for the Chipper Confections event, and I'm gonna give the rest to my friends for Christmas! 

♡ I submitted my entry for the Lyrical Limericks event! I also guessed correctly on the second Wrap Battle item, which I wasn't really expecting!

♡ Sent a couple more gifts to some of my TBT friends! 

♡ Watched some more South Park! My dad and brother watched for a bit too and we had some great laughs - This show is hilarious! 

♡ It snowed a ton yesterday! The snow looks really pretty!


----------



## Shawna

xara said:


> 𓆩<snipe>


TYSM, I did enjoy it <333


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I played this demo called Chainmonsters with my spouse and his friend and it was pretty fun. EA is suppose to come out sometime next year. It is an MMO pokemon like game.

I picked a couple of tiny notebooks from the dollar tree.. I've never been the journaling type due to privacy always invaded growing up, but many say it's helped thier mental health so.. maybe? At least the covers are cool/pretty.


----------



## cherrytheone

I met a new dog friend today and he was so cute, his name was Charlie and he leapt into my lap


----------



## Merielle

☾ My parents and I watched an episode each of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail this morning!
☾ I did my entries for Lyrical Limericks and Tiny Toy Jamboree!  I'm still not very used to poetry, but I had fun with both of these. ^^
☾ Played Pokémon Platinum for a bit, and played a lot of Legends: Arceus later!  I even caught a shiny Burmy in the Cobalt Coastlands!! ;v; 
☾ I made another rubber band bracelet too, and used up the last of another color of bands!
☾ My mom helped talk me through a much-needed change of mindset that I'm hoping will stick—long story short, I have a bad habit of getting way too uptight with myself over the silliest things.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Anyways, this third car is the highlight of the update for me, and it might be something that @/LadyDestani would like to hear even though I know for a fact that she'll never play any of the Gran Turismo games lol. The *2020 Chevrolet Corvette C8 Stingray* has _finally_ been added to the game!


That's awesome! And I don't know that I'd never play Gran Turismo. I like racing games, but I don't usually invest money in them. If I had the chance to play it at a friend's house or something, then I definitely would. 

I have soooo many reasons to be happy today!
- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning. I needed the rest badly.
- I had a pretty relaxing day at home with my husband and my dog.
- We have hot water again! The contractors forgot to turn the hot water back on when they left Friday. Luckily, one of them stopped by briefly today to pick up some tools and fixed that for us.
- The Minnesota Vikings came back from a 33 point deficit to win today and clinch the division! It was the biggest comeback in NFL history! 
- I completed my entries for Chipper Confections and Lyrical Limericks and submitted them.
- I won a Glam Feather in 12 Days of Collectibles!!! The most beautiful feather! I feel so lucky!


----------



## vinnie

-I went to a family Christmas get-together. The food theme this year was Italian food, and it was all super good. I ate way too much. I had a lot of fun and laughs with Ugly Santa. I got _another _Edward Cullen blanket while playing Ugly Santa that my cousin had brought. Apparently, she bought two of them and used the first one last year (which I won) and the second one this year (which I also won). So now I have two identical Edward blankets, but I'm not complaining.
-Started re-watching The Walking Dead. I'm already on season 4, and I'm not excited to re-watch this season. 
-My best friend brought over my Christmas present early since she'll be out of town on Christmas week. She got me an adorable Monica the Axolotl Squishmallow! I love her so much 
-Only a week until Christmas!


----------



## KittenNoir

I have just come back from seeing the new avatar movie !!!!!! I really enjoyed it


----------



## Sophie23

I’m feeling much better today


----------



## tessa grace

Messi scored in overtime!! Go Argentina


----------



## Imbri

I've finished all my shopping and wrapping (except one item that can't be wrapped until just before gifting), so I'm treating myself to pizza for lunch.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

MY MIDTERM FINALS FOR EVERY CLASS CAME IN FINALLY!!!! IM SO PROUD OF ALL OF MY STUDING! Each test was 50 - 90 questions!
(Plus my final Semester 1 grades photo!)

Health & P.E - 98%
Computer Science - 92%
English Language Arts - 100% (I almost screamed lol)
Physical Science - 96%
Math - 97%
Social Studies - 97%


Spoiler: MAH OVERALLS (Fat Photo)


----------



## Snek

Argentina won!


----------



## hakutaku

- The christmas presents I ordered arrived today!! So happy because I was scared their delivery would get messed up due to the Royal Mail strikes, I feel pretty relieved


----------



## xSuperMario64x

happy I got to leave work a bit early so I could come home and eat, it's cold and snowy outside and I'm gonna go curl up in my toasty bed w my doggo and watch poofesure lol

also found a new video editing software that actually works on my computer, only problem is I have to learn how to use it bc its functions are similar but quite different from Openshot's. but now I can finally go back to editing and uploading videos 

edit: to add onto this I just woke up from taking a nap and I feel a bit better now, still groggy but I'm happy to be able to rest for a bit.


----------



## Chris

I've had a good couple of days.


I spent Friday night and most of Saturday at my best mate's house. It's the first time since February we've met up one-on-one; usually our meet-ups also include our SOs. We've been friends since 1995, she's practically my sister, so it's nice to get to spend some time just us now and then.
Her fiancé was away on a lads weekend, yet he treated us to pizza for dinner and then further surprised us with a second delivery containing chocolate fudge cake, churros, and ice cream. 
She also gave me a Christmas present! I wasn't expecting that. She gifted me Lord of Misrule shower gel and bath bomb from Lush (LoM is my favourite scent family).  

I completed _The Last Campfire_ on PS4 in one sitting last night. Adorable game.
I completed Matsunaga Hisahide's storyline in _Samurai Warriors 4-II_ this evening, including achieving 100% of objectives.
I've just poured a glass of red wine and I'm about to put on_ Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ (2005) to finish up the weekend. It's one of my go-to movies at Christmastime and I've been feeling the urge to watch it for a few days. Johnny Depp's portrayal of Willy Wonka is a little too unhinged for my girlfriend's tastes, whereas that's the thing I love most about it, so a night we're apart is the best time to watch it. 
On that note... date night tomorrow!
We were supposed to be going to a Christmas pub quiz with her flatmates, but other people pulled out, so we're turning it into a cosy night in with a movie, popcorn, and drinks. I can't wait!


----------



## hugs

I'm happy to eat out for dinner with my boyfriend and his friends today! I haven't seen them in weeks because of clinicals.


----------



## Franny

I'm happy because Hanukkah starts today 
And Christmas is a week away!! 

I love being in a multicultural house because December is like one big holiday


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I ended up hanging out with a friend at an arcade type place and it was a blast. My favorite game was the Mario Kart racing one. I played the hell out of that. 
⟡ I won a Donkey Kong plush there. Donkey Kong is my main character for Mario Party Superstars and Mario Kart, so it made me happy to get him. They also had Mario and Yoshi.



Spoiler: Donkey Kong











Spoiler: obviously I couldn’t care less about the face capture



This was the only time I won, lmao. My friend won the other five times. I’m bitter he beat me, haha.





⟡ I discovered that I’m amazing at air hockey. I enjoy playing it so I’m happy it’s a talent of mine. I also played a bunch of roulette and other sport games. They had a giant sloth plush in the gift shop and I instantly thought of my favorite person because she says her spirit animal is a sloth, lol.
⟡ I saw my favorite person afterwards. I missed her even though it’s only been two days, lol. She whispered “I love you” in my ear and we hugged for, like, 20 seconds. Typical amount of time for us, lol. 
⟡ I picked up some white peppermint chocolate I found delicious last time I ate it. Additionally, I picked up some frozen cocktails I’m excited to try. I’m not much into alcohol but it is sometimes good.


----------



## xara

i hope everyone has a great week ahead! happy hanukkah to everyone who celebrates! 

𓆩♡𓆪 got 7 snowflakes from today’s tbt advent calendar door! i look forward to the advent calendar every christmas event, and i’m definitely enjoying this year’s so far!
𓆩♡𓆪 one more week until christmas! 
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 my kitty. 


Spoiler: her whiskers are crazy



she got to see her chonky squirrel friend (who brought his friend with him again) today, so she’s very happy. ^~^




and then she got vicious LOL.





𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i’m finally on season 5!
𓆩♡𓆪 put some laundry together for me to do tomorrow. i haven’t done my laundry in _eons_, so i’m very excited to start tackling the mess haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 helped my mom clean up the house and mopped the floor for her. she was very thankful for my help, and i’m happy i was able to be useful and help her out. 
𓆩♡𓆪 received some more christmas lights from a friend! 
𓆩♡𓆪 gonna begin working on my “holiday snowscapes” entry tonight! hoping to have it done and submitted before i’m off to bed. 



LadyDestani said:


> - I won a Glam Feather in 12 Days of Collectibles!!! The most beautiful feather! I feel so lucky!


love seeing wonderful people win well-deserved prizes.  congrats again; i’m so happy for you! i just know you’re gonna make gorgeous lineups with it. <3



vinnie said:


> She got me an adorable Monica the Axolotl Squishmallow! I love her so much


aaa monica is so cute! i love axolotls so much, and the squishmallow ones are adorable!  love that for you!



Sophie23 said:


> I’m feeling much better today


glad to hear that! i know you’ve been sick the last few days, so i’m happy to hear that you’re feeling better! i hope you continue to feel better. 



Mr_Keroppi said:


> MY MIDTERM FINALS FOR EVERY CLASS CAME IN FINALLY!!!! IM SO PROUD OF ALL OF MY STUDING! Each test was 50 - 90 questions!
> (Plus my final Semester 1 grades photo!)
> 
> Health & P.E - 98%
> Computer Science - 92%
> English Language Arts - 100% (I almost screamed lol)
> Physical Science - 96%
> Math - 97%
> Social Studies - 97%


that’s incredible, congratulations!! so happy that you got such amazing marks, especially with there being so many questions per test! you work so hard, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## vinnie

-I got to be lazy today and continue watching Season 4 of The Walking Dead. I was able to control myself during the sad parts. 
-I found my Tomodachi Life! I really thought I lost it but it was in my case all along. I honestly thought it was Mario so I didn't bother to check. All that worrying over nothing.
-Yesterday I had a pretty painful crick in my neck, but it went away today.
-Drove to my grandmother's house to drop off a Rutabaga for her. Pretty random, but she wanted one. It was nice to see her again, even though I saw her yesterday. I always cherish short little interactions with my family.
-My brother gave me his AirPods since his girlfriend's parents bought him new ones. I've never bothered to buy a pair, so it's cool to finally see what the hype was about them.
-This is my first time really participating in a TBT event, and I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## angelcat621

I won a contest here on TBT forums and got more TBT than I have ever seen before. Wasn't expecting to win at all. Thank you Kuriboh! You brightened a bit what has been a dismal weekend in my neighborhood.


----------



## Dim

…


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I completed my first gift exchange for the event.
- I went to my mom's and got to take a shower for the first time in a week. I feel so much better right now! 
- I got to see my mom's cat and she was very affectionate today. I also got to see some of the stray cats my mom feeds.
- My husband vaccuumed while I was gone so the house looks like less of a disaster.
- My dog is being cute and snuggled up with me on the couch.
- I ordered a present for my mother-in-law. I think she'll love it!


----------



## cherrytheone

I had a REALLY good day; it was so restful. And, well, I just finished a huge wave of Christmas concerts. Now I don't have to perform violin til after Christmas which is SO nice because I am finally able to take a breath! 
I went home and ate a really good french dip sandwich. The beef juice to dip it in was incredible and I had extra after finishing the giant sandwich so I poured it on my dog's bowl of dog food and she finished almost all of her kibble!
I felt full and sleepy and ready to take a post-church nap for the first time in a long time. But I played New Horizons instead... and changed the Switch language to Spanish for a bit so I could "immerse" myself a bit. I love Animal Crossing so much so why not practice Spanish in the meantime?
After a while I got bored and played video/board games with my family for a few hours. By then it was already evening and I decided it was time to go out and start Christmas shopping.  I'm so behind because of how busy life has been, but I'm glad I'm catching up now. I picked out a good present for my recipient!
Went home and ate some chicken taquitos for dinner. They made my tummy hurt but they were worth it!
Then I watched _Home Alone_, what I'd consider definitely an A-tier Christmas movie for sure, while preparing a graham cracker crust for the cheesecake I'll make tomorrow. Crushing the graham crackers feels a little pokey but slightly therapeutic.
I took out some frozen homemade cookie dough to thaw, and I'll start baking the cookies in a few minutes.
Tomorrow, I'm going to hunt for more presents, and start making that white chocolate raspberry cheesecake! 
Hope you guys had (or are having) a wonderful day as well. Thanks for reading


----------



## Shawna

1. As xara said, one more week until Christmas!!! <33333  I can't wait! It is one of my favorite holidays, along with Valentine's Day!!! <333  I am looking forward to (hopefully) having some enchiladas for our Christmas meal.  I have been craving them <333 I am also looking forward to getting some Christmas money, I will probably spend some of it on art commissions (unless I only have the Vanilla cards, I cannot use them to send money on PayPal).  Be prepared, anyone with an art shop! <333

As for Christmas Eve, I am a little mixed.  We will be going to my grandparents (as we have every year that we've lived near them).  My grandma will be doing prime rib, which I am not a fan of.  It would be nice if she did ham too.  I guess we will see.  But I am still looking forward to visiting, hanging out, the nighttime ride over there and back home, and (probably) getting some money and clothes. <3333333

2. Ate sausage for lunch.  It was freaking delicious!


----------



## Merielle

☾ We watched the latest episodes of One Piece and Spy x Family this morning, and both were super good! 
☾ Got seven more snowflakes from today's door of the Advent Calendar!
☾ Wrapped up my playthrough of Pokémon Platinum today!  I finally caught Dialga and Palkia, took a quick trip to Turnback Cave, and messed around with some Contests for a little while until I was tired of them.
☾ And after that, I started over on my HeartGold file!  Didn't get very far since I'd used most of my DS's charge on Platinum, but I'm looking forward to replaying my first Pokémon game! ^^
☾ Spent a little time reading!
☾ Also colored for a bit!  I haven't touched any of my coloring books in ages, so that was nice to get back to. c:
☾ And I started playing Fantasy Life this evening!  I'm already really enjoying it, and I definitely appreciate how in-depth the character creator was even with the very cute/simplified art style.  I love seeing multiple options for body types! ;v;


----------



## Sophie23

I’m going to work tomorrow  I wasn’t in Thursday because I didn’t feel well and I had Covid but I’m now clear from Covid and I’m feeling a bit better


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I got this clay slime abt a week ago and I absolutely love it, but understandably the more I've played w it the more it has dried out, and despite adding in some water and kneading it every day it still wanted to rip when I tried to stretch it. after a quick Google search I found that adding lotion can revitalize clay slime, so I put a little bit on it and kneaded it in (repeating about 4 times) and now it's nice and stretchy again! I'm leaving it in the container for now so it can rest but im glad I was able to find a way to revive it since I spent a decent amount of money on it.

I can't wait for their next restock this Friday, if they don't have the candy candy one I want I'm gonna get the one called cereal milk ice cream. it has a nice cloud texture and really cute sprinkles that look like lucky charms marshmallows! that way I have two different textures to work with. if I find the courage I may go for a clear slime somewhere down the road lol.



also happy abt my avatar lmao I laugh every time I look at it


----------



## Nunnafinga

I received an early Christmas present.It's the original smeghead Arnold J. Rimmer with his mug on a mug.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 today is my mom’s 55th birthday!! we kept the celebration simple since she had stuff to do today, but she had a good day! i made her some art (that i’m not gonna share since i’m not super proud of it lol), and she seemed to really like it, which made me happy and is all that matters. <3 she also got some mini cheesecakes with whipped cream and strawberries on top in lieu of cake, and they were tasty! today is also tbt’s 18th birthday! they grow up so fast. :’)
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door and got an entry for the special snowflake raffle!  my “wrap battle” guesses have been wrong so far (and i’m not confident in my guess for round 3 at all ), so i’m very happy and grateful to have a shot at the raffle after all! good luck, everyone! 
𓆩♡𓆪 went to school, and had a pretty decent day! we’ve started our final unit in math class, and i’ve also decided to take on a last minute independent learning course to get me an extra credit this sem so that i can graduate in june! i’ve got a lot of work cut out for me this next month or so, but i’ll do my best! my new teacher seems very accommodating and nice, and she says we’ll see what work i can forgo once i have the most major assignment out of the way!  
𓆩♡𓆪 received my mark for the math quiz i did on friday — i got 8/8 marks!!  i’m doing so well in math, i’m so happy and proud of myself! 
𓆩♡𓆪 got some of my laundry done and put away! i still have lots to do, but i’m glad i got some of it out of the way! 
𓆩♡𓆪 my “lyrical limericks” entry was accepted!
𓆩♡𓆪 this sweet little baby! 


Spoiler: she likes my dad’s bed now



she was purring up a storm while i was taking these. <3 sweet sweet girl i love her







𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.
𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed. 
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i’m on season 5 now! 
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom picked me up some things i needed at the store. she got me some fresh baked vanilla-scented febreze, which i’ve never seen before, and it smells lovely!

i’m so tired.  night night, friends!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's been a hot minute since I posted in this thread! Quite a few good things happened to me today. 

My sister has been eyeing at a couple of things over the past few days. Today, I bought a holiday gift for her after dropping her off at school this morning. Later, I went ahead and wrapped it after looking up a tutorial. I'm so glad it didn't turn out to be a mess and feeling happy about it lol. I just want to make my sister happy. 
Played Gran Turismo 7 and did some races. It was funny to see AI being absolute noobs when it comes to strategy in one of the races. It started to rain heavily and yet, they thought it was a good idea to stay on slick tires despite heading into the pits. As a result, they ended up crawling around the track while I on the other hand flew right past them. A few of them even ended up aquaplaning lol.
Had a chat with @/xSuperMario64x and he showed me a couple of cute cat pictures that left me feeling very cutified. I did not know that cats stacking on top of each other is a thing and it's just so adorable!



Spoiler: Silly furry loaves what I like to call them lol



I pretty much squealed when I first saw this. 






I'm going to play New Leaf for a little bit! Haven't touched it since early September and I don't know yet if any of my villagers moved out without my knowledge lol. But it's always a nice nostalgia trip in a way since I first played it all the way back in 2015. It boggles my mind how I've been playing this game on and off for almost eight years now!
Edit: I can't do math lol.


----------



## vinnie

-I put my cats in the garage since it's cold outside tonight. I went to check on them and one of them was curled up in an Amazon box. 
-Got to Season 6 of The Walking Dead. I bought seasons 1-8 on DVD, so I've been able just to binge them. I'll admit, I did cry a few times.
-Cleaned my room today for the first time in a while. I vacuumed, mopped, swept, did laundry, and straightened up the books on my shelf. I actually enjoyed it.
-Bought some cute cloud shelves from Amazon for my room. I also bought a big bookshelf since my book collection is getting out of hand. Thrifting books is a bad addiction of mine lol.
-Only six more days until Christmas!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I felt clean all day after having a shower yesterday.
- I had a relatively calm day at work for a Monday. I only worked about 15 minutes late.
- I was able to take a walk on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- I got to chat with one of the janitors about the Vikings game on Saturday since we're both fans.
- I was able to help a fellow TBT member obtain their dream collectible! 
- It's TBT's 18th birthday! I'm grateful for the bells and Snowflake Raffle Ticket.
- I ordered some Christmas presents for my father-in-law. I hope he likes them.
- I have some ideas for presents for the last 3 people I have to buy for.
- I saw some cute dogs around the neighborhood and a bunny in my backyard.
- It finally feels like they're making progress on the bathroom! Today they installed the sub-floor, drain, and some of the plumbing for the shower. This was the first time since they started exactly 1 week ago that they added things instead of ripping things out. It made me so happy!


----------



## Shawna

- Went to the store with my dad and we got some snacks and other things to eat, including for the lunch on Christmas Day. 

- We got McDonald’s for lunch afterworks   (well for me and my brother, my dad ate leftover spaghetti)


----------



## cherrytheone

Boy, I'm tired.
I went Christmas shopping all day, and I'm still not done finding presents! I didn't make that cheesecake either. Neither have I been able to put up Christmas decorations, or practice or do any of my lessons. The good thing is that I still have time this week to do those things.
I also have work tomorrow, which is sad but I will also get paid soon which is good because I have been spending a lot this month for Christmas related things


----------



## Merielle

☾ It's TBT's 18th birthday and the Advent Calendar gave out tokens for the Special Snowflake raffle!!  That snowflake is a total dream collectible of mine so I'll take whatever chance I can get to finally own one, but also I love that the ticket itself looks like it with just a slight color change. ;v; It's so nice to see it in my lineup aaaaa
☾ My aunt's Christmas present arrived today (a tacky Christmas kitty sweater!), and so did an early one for me—I got my copy of Lover Pretend!!  The last couple of otome I've played have been on the darker/more intense side (a.k.a, the kind I'll only ever want to play one route in ), so I'm glad to have something lighthearted again.  I got started on it today and I'm looking forward to playing more soon!
☾ My family and I watched SmallishBeans' latest video over dinner!
☾ And I spent the rest of my evening playing Fantasy Life! ^^ I'm mainly focusing on the Paladin Life because I love knights, but I'm trying to branch out and get the basic skills for the other Lives now too.  I can't believe I'm already five hours in, but I've gotta say it's pretty much exactly the kind of game I've been in the mood to play for a while now, and I've been having a blast.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I managed to obtain a measuring tape out of a sewing kit, so I was finally able to purchase my first binder. I’m happy that it comes in discreet packaging, too. I ordered from gc2b.
⟡ I played a round of Mario Party Superstars with my favorite person. I was secretly rooting for her to win this one. It’s been a while since we last played so I’m happy we had the chance to reunite.
⟡ I recently discovered some songs that I really like. It’s not typically a genre that I listen to but my taste in music is all over the place anyway. I have more variety on my Spotify now! 
⟡ I’m still really not in the Christmas spirit but either way, I’m enjoying the event. I pushed myself to do the lyrical limericks task to hopefully get into the spirit just a little bit.
⟡ I got to work with my dishwashing partner today. He’s very autistic, but he works hard. He really helped me out a ton today since it was busy. I told his helper how awesome he did today.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I got one of my dream collectables pumpkin pie today!  I already have so many plans using it lol


----------



## spicedb

- Got a full night sleep for the first time in awhile.
- Got paid! My family do not celebrate Xmas, but I’m still going to gift myself something nice.
- Started playing ACNH again and boy did I miss this comfiness….


----------



## Nunnafinga

Woke up to this intense orange sunrise with a contrail this morning.Where I live we get beautiful sunsets in the summer and beautiful sunrises in the winter.


----------



## Chris

After being sick since late November, and getting progressively worse over the past couple of weeks, I was finally able to get antibiotics yesterday. It required walking 40 minutes in ice cold wind and rain to make an 8am appointment, then killing time in a coffee shop while I waited for a pharmacy to open, but it'll be worth it to finally be able to shift this infection.
I had a meeting via phone call yesterday that I was nervous about, but it went incredibly well. We ended up getting a bit side-tracked when we learned we had a few things in common. She told me that I'm very easy to talk to. 
Date night last night. 
We met at the station and were intending to go straight home after getting groceries, but ended up stopping in a pub for a glass of wine on the way. There a complete stranger kindly ended up buying us drinks as we were finishing our first. Normally I'd be worried, but the bartender was watching and came over after he left the table to tell us that they were safe to drink. It was such a lovely gesture.
After, we went home, cuddled up on the couch under a mountain of blankets, and watched Guillermo del Toro's _Pinocchio _with mocktails_._ The movie is fantastic, by the way! 

I managed to find a Christmas gift for my partner's sister today. We're spending Christmas with my partner's family, and her sister is kindly driving us there, so I put a bit of thought into what I should get her. I'm planning to get their parents gifts tomorrow. 
I'm looking forward to getting some gaming in this evening.


----------



## Foreverfox

I need a pick me up this morning, so I’m forcing myself to find it. 
 - I won’t have a red Christmas (yayy)
 - My dad always gives us each $200 to buy our Christmas gifts from him and says, ”Surprise me with what I got for you.” Which is endearing, in its own way. Anyways, I got myself some skincare and custom lipstick from Geurlain and I’m SUPER excited to get them. 
- Yesterday, two plushies that I picked out for myself for Christmas came, a Sprigatito and an Eevee that turns in on itself into an Eevee egg. 
- I’m making progress on my advent calendar and I’ll be baking and decorating my cookies today for Chipper Confections. I just hope they turn out well.


----------



## Alienfish

- Finished a comic page I've been working on for The Neopian Times last night. Proud of me and my collab partners!
- Got a dress and a matching scarf from The Hippie Shake today in the mail(this was not a black friday thing, I just got birthday discount from them before).
- Good day at work!


----------



## cherrytheone

I GOT MY 3DS TODAY AS AN EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT


----------



## river

Had a job interview yesterday and I think it went pretty well! I'm trying not to get too attached though so I don't feel totally heartbroken if it doesn't work out but, boy... It _would_ be pretty sweet if it did! 

Also, I had to do a quick public speaking evaluation (which I shivered my way through) and for some reason a "leadership" thing with the other applicants and they had us do one of those "totally real" "NASA approved" "astronaut tests" that involved a hypothetical scenario in which I was one of 100 survivors of a plane crash in the middle of the desert and had to single-handedly come up with a plan for our collective survival 

The job market can be so extra sometimes, I'm applying to sell tickets in a film theatre not to become the next Bear Grills!!!



Spoiler: Open for pro tip



If you ever have to do one of these the most important items you'll need are 1. The map, so you can check if you are truly in the middle of the desert or if there's a village or something nearby; 2. The cans of food so you can arrange them as reflective SOS sign; and 3. The makeup mirror (Yes, really!) which can be used for signalling in the distance. Most importantly: don't go out exploring! The chances of you getting rescued in under 24h are very high thanks to technology.

No one in my group got that perfectly right so I guess it's a good thing none of us were actually applying to go to space


----------



## cherrytheone

river said:


> Had a job interview yesterday and I think it went pretty well! I'm trying not to get too attached though so I don't feel totally heartbroken if it doesn't work out but, boy... It _would_ be pretty sweet if it did!
> 
> Also, I had to do a quick public speaking evaluation (which I shivered my way through) and for some reason a "leadership" thing with the other applicants and they had us do one of those "totally real" "NASA approved" "astronaut tests" that involved a hypothetical scenario in which I was one of 100 survivors of a plane crash in the middle of the desert and had to single-handedly come up with a plan for our collective survival
> 
> The job market can be so extra sometimes, I'm applying to sell tickets in a film theatre not to become the next Bear Grills!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open for pro tip
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever have to do one of these the most important items you'll need are 1. The map, so you can check if you are truly in the middle of the desert or if there's a village or something nearby; 2. The cans of food so you can arrange them as reflective SOS sign; and 3. The makeup mirror (Yes, really!) which can be used for signalling in the distance. Most importantly: don't go out exploring! The chances of you getting rescued in under 24h are very high thanks to technology.
> 
> No one in my group got that perfectly right so I guess it's a good thing none of us were actually applying to go to space


Ooh so exciting! I'm sure you did great


----------



## hakutaku

- Had a good sleep! 

- My brother and his gf came over for dinner, it's always nice to see them 

- My mum went christmas shopping and said she bought my present while she was out, and she's making my fav cottage pie for dinner with apple strudel for dessert 

- I'm just happy I've got the majority of my christmas shopping done already, I feel way less stressed this year than I usually do around christmas lol, I think I'm going out tomorrow morning to get the last leftover stuff like cards and chocolates and slippers for my dad lol

- so close to finishing the Endless Eight arc of Haruhi Suzumiya....I can do it...


----------



## bestfriendsally

hakutaku said:


> - so close to finishing the Endless Eight arc of Haruhi Suzumiya....I can do it...


i haven't seen haruhi in ages!    it's really good :3


----------



## Sophie23

I went to work and saw my friends 
Got some Christmas cards from my friends 
Got a Christmas present from work


----------



## river

cherrytheone said:


> Ooh so exciting! I'm sure you did great


thank you, cherry! ❤


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mom came over today and shared some lobster ravioli stuff (we never had it so we tried it) she also brought over some cinnamon cheesecake. My spouse got a gift card from work to express thier appreciation this year which was really nice and something they normally don't do. And it turns out I won a special snowflake collectible which was totally unexpected but awesome. I must have a shamrock in my yard somewhere or something. It's been a pretty great day.


----------



## angelcat621

Earlier today one of my aunts stopped by and brought some gifts and cookies. She gave me a lovely handmade quilt she made with a heart pattern and dragonflies on it. (Not butterflies but close I joked. So pretty!)
Tonight I got to see my small town's Christmas  light show set up in the city park and it was gorgeous! Gets brighter and bigger every year. My ride bought me pizza and bread sticks which were good. Needless to say, the day went alright for me.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Today is my birthday!
Unfortunately my family got sick so we will have to celebrate another time but I bought myself Pizza and watched a movie. Pretty good day I’d say.


----------



## QueenCobra

Got my Christmas shopping done and saw my cat perched under the tree like the gift she is.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 got a good night’s sleep! i’ve been waking up between 3-6am the past few days, which i didn’t mind at first since i have to be up early for school anyways and it gave me a few hours of quiet before my parents woke up, but i’ve been tired and cranky by 2pm every day as a result lol, so i’m happy that i slept through the night! definitely needed those few more hours of rest. :’)
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — wasn’t expecting such a large amount of bells, but i’m very grateful! 
𓆩♡𓆪 had my 8th physio appointment today; it went well! i’m back to doing exercises this week, but they were pretty easy and i was successfully able to do them without too much trouble! i have an appointment at the fracture clinic on thursday, so this may have been my last physio appointment depending on what the doc says, but if not i’ll be doing physio every other week instead of every week now that my mobility is improving! 
𓆩♡𓆪 after physio, my mom and i ran an errand, got milkshakes and something to eat, and then stopped by our city’s animal shelter! so many sweet babies up for adoption, but i fell in love with 2 in particular. 


Spoiler: would die for them



this is colin! he’s 8yrs old, and the love of my life honestly. he was so, so affectionate; he started meowing at me as soon as i walked into the room (his meow kinda sounded like a duck quacking ), and he was rolling all around in his cage and pressing his head against the door while i was scratching his head through the bars.  genuinely the sweetest little angel, i adore him.





and this is boba! she’s 5 months old, and a total sweetie! she let my mom pick her up and cuddle her no problem, and she was even falling asleep in her arms.  she loves wand toys, and toys that have bells on/in them. she tried to climb my leg at one point LOL.





𓆩♡𓆪 threw out some garbage that was in my room.
𓆩♡𓆪 read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 473231
> Woke up to this intense orange sunrise with a contrail this morning.Where I live we get beautiful sunsets in the summer and beautiful sunrises in the winter.


oh that is so gorgeous!! i love sunrises so much, beautiful ones like that are always a great way to start the day! 



cherrytheone said:


> I GOT MY 3DS TODAY AS AN EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT


that’s awesome!! i hope you have lots of fun with it! 



river said:


> Had a job interview yesterday and I think it went pretty well! I'm trying not to get too attached though so I don't feel totally heartbroken if it doesn't work out but, boy... It _would_ be pretty sweet if it did!


i’m sure you did amazing! best of luck, friend! i hope you get the job. 



MiniPocketWorld said:


> And it turns out I won a special snowflake collectible which was totally unexpected but awesome. I must have a shamrock in my yard somewhere or something. It's been a pretty great day.


congratulations again on winning the snowflake! it’s such a pretty collectible. <3 i’m glad you had a great day, you deserve it! also, cinnamon cheesecake sounds delicious.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

xara said:


> congratulations again on winning the snowflake! it’s such a pretty collectible. <3 i’m glad you had a great day, you deserve it! also, cinnamon cheesecake sounds delicious.


Thank you! 
And it was! There's still some in the fridge. Cinnamon is one of the best flavors for winter _and peppermint but separate of course._


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't stress too much about anything at work today and got a decent amount of work done.
- I was able to take walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- I had a tasty chicken tortilla bowl for lunch.
- I got off work on time this evening.
- I cheered my husband up by texting him some cute red panda GIFs.
- My dog was super excited to see me when I got home.
- There's been more progress on the bathroom plumbing and shower floor/walls.
- I'm halfway through my work week. Only two more days to go before the long holiday weekend!


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got a lot of tbt from the Advent Calendar today!!  I've been pretty broke recently, so I very much appreciate this opportunity to rebuild my savings a little ahahaha ;v;
☾ I played through the second chapter of Lover Pretend!  We had some errands to run earlier, and I wasn't sure if I'd have time to play it at all today, so I'm glad I got to play it a little bit after all!  Hoping to finish the common route tomorrow maybe.
☾ Hung out with my mom for a while and watched some Youtube!
☾ My dad got these really lovely Canadian chocolate truffles as an early Christmas present from a friend, and he shared some with us! They're incredibly good. 
☾ I finished another rubber band bracelet!  I feel like some of the two-peg patterns are coming a little easier to me now. ^^
☾ And I played a lot more Fantasy Life this evening!  I made it a bit farther into the story, but I'm also really enjoying just completing requests and trying to get to at least Fledgling rank in all the Lives. c:


----------



## Shawna

An art commission for me came in today <333


----------



## cherrytheone

I don't know if I can write twice in 1 day but I felt so excited about what happened earlier today I just had to share it then.

So yeah, I got my 3DS. I also got New Leaf with it (which was the whole point of me wanting the 3DS...lol). I wasn't even expecting to receive it today but it happened. It's a 3DS XL, pink and white. So cute! A pink stylus and charger came with it for free too. I tested it out later. It works fine as of now. There is a warranty on the game and console (albeit kind of short) so I hope that if something malfunctions it happens during that timeframe!  

Only thing that was weird was that the owners didn't erase their New Leaf data and I was kind of confused since the previous mayor was _also _named Cherry, which was what I was trying to name myself, since I clicked "new save file" instead of "continue" lol. I thought that it had somehow created a trial version because I made my name to also be Cherry in the console. Idk, it was just a weird coincidence. Felt bad for deleting it, but I had to so I could make my own save later.

Since it's a Christmas present, I still want to save it for Christmas, so im waiting a few days to play it officially.

Also several other good things today:
1. Started decorating the Christmas tree (finally)! And the rest of the house as well. I have been so unbelievably busy so that's why I'm so late lol
2. Made the white chocolate raspberry cheesecake. It was good, but it needed to be in the fridge of a bit longer and needed more raspberry. But others besides me enjoyed it as well!
3. I went to work today and only stayed 10 minutes late :3
4. Played a bit of minecraft today and made some good progress on my house.


----------



## magicaldonkey

6 words: corgi through a snow tunnel TRILOGY

also my sister is coming back today or tomorrow (pretty soon) for christmas ;D
edit- tomorrow!!


----------



## river

Today I'm happy because I have no more university work to do. Literally! Yesterday I handed in my final paper for my very last credits I need to graduate!

My university isn't very... Ceremonial. So, we don't usually have a big party with the funny hats and the tassels and the diplomas like you see in the movies. (It's unfortunate because I do love a themed party...)

Sometimes students get together and raise money to organize a ceremony somewhere, but with the pandemic my classmates got all spread out -- some graduated already, some stayed behind like me, some took a long break, some gave up on the course altogether -- so I don't really even have a "class" left to celebrate with.

It's not sad though because a professor of mine and some people from our study group took me out to dinner last night! We had pizza and wine and we toasted and I got emotional. Cycles, man. I feel like I'm facing the true unknown for the first time. How great it is to care for people who care for you right back.


----------



## cherrytheone

river said:


> Today I'm happy because I have no more university work to do. Literally! Yesterday I handed in my final paper for my very last credits I need to graduate!
> 
> My university isn't very... Ceremonial. So, we don't usually have a big party with the funny hats and the tassels and the diplomas like you see in the movies. (It's unfortunate because I do love a themed party...)
> 
> Sometimes students get together and raise money to organize a ceremony somewhere, but with the pandemic my classmates got all spread out -- some graduated already, some stayed behind like me, some took a long break, some gave up on the course altogether -- so I don't really even have a "class" left to celebrate with.
> 
> It's not sad though because a professor of mine and some people from our study group took me out to dinner last night! We had pizza and wine and we toasted and I got emotional. Cycles, man. I feel like I'm facing the true unknown for the first time. How great it is to care for people who care for you right back.


Wow that's such a big mile stone! Congratulations!!!


----------



## vinnie

My friend is coming over in about two hours to film a video for a Tech Fair we've entered together. We've been putting it off for about two months, so I'm glad to finally get it over with.



river said:


> Today I'm happy because I have no more university work to do. Literally! Yesterday I handed in my final paper for my very last credits I need to graduate!
> 
> My university isn't very... Ceremonial. So, we don't usually have a big party with the funny hats and the tassels and the diplomas like you see in the movies. (It's unfortunate because I do love a themed party...)
> 
> Sometimes students get together and raise money to organize a ceremony somewhere, but with the pandemic my classmates got all spread out -- some graduated already, some stayed behind like me, some took a long break, some gave up on the course altogether -- so I don't really even have a "class" left to celebrate with.
> 
> It's not sad though because a professor of mine and some people from our study group took me out to dinner last night! We had pizza and wine and we toasted and I got emotional. Cycles, man. I feel like I'm facing the true unknown for the first time. How great it is to care for people who care for you right back.


That's amazing for you! Congratulations!


----------



## S.J.

river said:


> Today I'm happy because I have no more university work to do. Literally! Yesterday I handed in my final paper for my very last credits I need to graduate!
> 
> My university isn't very... Ceremonial. So, we don't usually have a big party with the funny hats and the tassels and the diplomas like you see in the movies. (It's unfortunate because I do love a themed party...)
> 
> Sometimes students get together and raise money to organize a ceremony somewhere, but with the pandemic my classmates got all spread out -- some graduated already, some stayed behind like me, some took a long break, some gave up on the course altogether -- so I don't really even have a "class" left to celebrate with.
> 
> It's not sad though because a professor of mine and some people from our study group took me out to dinner last night! We had pizza and wine and we toasted and I got emotional. Cycles, man. I feel like I'm facing the true unknown for the first time. How great it is to care for people who care for you right back.



Congratulations! I am so happy for you. What an amazing occasion! ️


----------



## hakutaku

- Went Christmas shopping today for some final bits, it was chaotic but managed to get everything I needed! I wrote cards and wrapped all the presents as soon as I got home, so I'm pleased to get it out the way

- FINALLY finished the Endless Eight arc lmao, I guessed the ending like three episodes into it too (y'all need to do your homework...)


----------



## Sophie23

Got a birthday card from my best friend  (my birthday is Friday)
At work we had a fire drill in the freezing cold  lol (my mum doesn’t work at the same place)
After work me and mum went Christmas party food shopping


----------



## S.J.

I think I'll get about a week off over Christmas, though I should really catch up on some work!
 The last of my Christmas gifts arrived in the mail yesterday, so everything is wrapped and I'm done!  (Except for my dog Zoe, who still needs a gift!)
 I have received gifts from some beautiful and kind TBT friends.  They are so sweet, and I am so thankful.
 All of my Season of Giving entries have been accepted so far, so I've been able to send out some more gifts! I've really enjoyed all of the tasks, especially making the gingerbread (and opening the advent calendar of course). I wasn't planning on doing the Christmas Countdown task because I don't really have the time, but I'm going to make an effort to do something simple for that too, as I'd really like the snowflakes to buy more gifts for people. 
 For the past couple of years I've bought some tree ornaments that I thought were cute, and when I was decorating my tree this year, I realised I really love it! It has all of these ornaments that resonate with me. This year I only bought one ornament, a cute stack of books, made from glass!


Spoiler











 I received a Christmas gift early, and it was very thoughtful.  I'm not far in, but I've learnt a few things already. 


Spoiler



I really do like drawing books, because I can have it open in front of me while drawing, instead of having two screens. 








Hope you all have a safe and happy holidays


----------



## skweegee

I'm off from work today, so that's always nice. I also had the last Pokemon card I needed to make a complete set of Buizel cards arrive today (at least by artwork, never mind trying to complete a set of holo/foil/whatever types)!



Spoiler: Pokemon cards


----------



## Lady Timpani

My coworker that I'm pretty close to bought me some calico earrings (my cat is a calico) for Christmas and I'm still very 🥹 about it


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 the wonderful @azurill surprised me by sending me a red gift!  today’s been... a day lol, but this made it a whole lot better. <3 the kindness of my friends and this entire community never ceases to amaze me. i’m so lucky and thankful. 
𓆩♡𓆪 _finally_ completed my “holiday snowscapes” entry and submitted it! i never got around to doing it the past couple days, so i’m happy to finally have it done and out of the way! my entry is kinda simple haha, but i think it’s pretty. :’) 
𓆩♡𓆪 also created and submitted my “chipper confections” entry, and it was accepted!!  i was worried it’d be considered low-effort since it’s not great, so very pleased that everything worked out! another event down where i’ve pushed myself to participate in all of the activities; i’m proud of myself!
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door! the matryoshka doll is my favourite of the 2020 christmas collectibles, i’m happy to have one from this year now! 
𓆩♡𓆪 classes were asynchronous today, so i got to get a couple more hours of sleep in, and just take today to focus on catching up on some things. very thankful to have the day ‘off’!
𓆩♡𓆪 did i really post in here if i don’t talk about my cat? 


Spoiler: queen of looking annoyed



she wasn’t annoyed i promise LOL, she was purring and loving the attention 







𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room and around the house. 
𓆩♡𓆪 took a shower, washed my hair, and did some self-care! i feel and smell so nice and clean now, i love it. 
𓆩♡𓆪 4 days until christmas, and my mom and i are still decorating. 


Spoiler: new changes 🎄🦌



my mom added the cardinal to our mini christmas tree in honour of her late mom.  




she also found this reindeer garland, and we hung it up! it’s so cute! 





𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 ordered pizza for dinner, and it came with 3 cans of my favourite peach iced tea!  
𓆩♡𓆪 completed the “cornering the stalk market” milestone in new horizons! i’m finally done with the stalk market and turnips until the next ac game! 



river said:


> snip


a job interview _and_ you’ve handed in your final university paper all in one week? you’re amazing!  that is so wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ my mom got her check today so I was able to go out and buy some things we needed from the store. despite briefly becoming overstimulsted bc there were _crowds_ of people there today, it was a pretty chill experience and I got to do some window shopping too.
★ while I was out I went to two different thrift stores, at the first one I found a mint green colored tiger plush which is really cute (and, according to an online search, it's made out of recycled materials so that's fantastic), and at the second one I found a Webkinz Signature Zebra! my friend had the signature zebra when we were kids (like over a decade ago) and we used to throw him back and forth when we had sleepovers so seeing this plushie brought back a lot of great memories 
★ after freezing nonstop for like 2 weeks I can happily say I am now nice and toasty under my heated blanket 
I also got my smaller one washed and dried and it's finally put back on my bed so I can sleep with it tonight!
★ I got a surprise gift from @/TheDuke55 which was great! Ive also gotten a free gift from @/BrokenSanity, and I really appreciate their generosity since I'm very passively participating in this event (as in only doing the advent calendar and raffle).
★ I got a message from @/Holla earlier and she offered to give me a Hanukkah Candy for free since I haven't been participating in this event. that was so very kind of her 
★ I got my Christmas shopping done for my golden boy  while I was at the thrift store I found a Kong toy that has a rolling ball attached to a ring and it's a treat dispenser that he has to nudge to get the treats out of, so that's his early Christmas gift (not to mention they're usually $15 and I got this one for $2, that's some thrifty shopping lol). for his actual gift I got him a stuffed duck plush that makes a honking noise, I've been wanting to get him a duck plush bc golden retrievers are famously known as duck hunting dogs. and for his birthday (which is about a month from now) I'm gonna get him some dog-friendly cookies like I did last year, and I also found a puzzle toy that you hide treats in and they have to use logic to figure out how to get to the treats. I think he'll like that and it'll give him something to do when I'm busy.
(yes my doggo is very spoiled lol)
★ had a nice rotisserie chicken, mac and cheese, and sweet corn for dinner and it was really good


----------



## tbro13

Fortunate enough to have some vacation days left, so today was my last day of work until January! Definitely looking forward to some time off.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Received red and orange gifts respectively from @BrokenSanity and @TheDuke55!! Thank you so much to both, I really appreciate it!! 

♡ My Season of Giving entries have been accepted, so I have quite a bit of snowflakes! I'm gonna send some more gifts very soon! 

♡ I made sugar cookies in cooking class today! I gave most of them to my friends and family, and they all said they were really good! I also made gingerbread cookies at home with my step-mom! 

♡ My older brother came to visit yesterday! We played Mario Kart and it was really fun! Plus I'm just really happy to see him.  He's gonna come over again for New Year's!

♡ My friends and I planned a game night for over the holiday! We're gonna be playing games like Mario Kart and Wii Sports Resort, I can't wait!! 

♡ Talked about Animal Crossing with some of my friends during lunch, which was super fun! I also had my Switch Lite with me, so I was able to show them my island, house, villagers, etc.

♡ We watched _Astérix et Obélix_ in French class today! Specifically the 1976 film _Les 12 traveaux d'Astérix_ (translation: "Asterix's 12 Labors"), which I've already seen but enjoyed regardless!

♡ I've been doing a lot of writing recently, one of my favorite hobbies!  I also worked on a couple drawings this week. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had an extremely chill work day, which was good because I had a lot of things going on outside of work.
- I was able to take a walk on my morning break.
- I left work early and had a good massage therapy session.
- I finished most of my Christmas shopping. My mother-in-law's present arrived a day earlier than expected. I just need to pick up one more gift for my mom and wait for my father-in-law's present to be delivered.
- There was more progress on my bathroom and as a bonus we got the ventilation duct to the attic finished. The ductwork was already there, but hadn't been connected. Now we have heat/AC in the attic!
- I had a good dinner and a thick mint chocolate chip milkshake for dessert.
- Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My PoPo (Chinese Grandma; Meilin), is FINALLY FULLY better now! She was in the hospital for soo long, then went to physical therapy, and then after that she had my mother stay at her independent living home and she is FULLY RECOVERED! SHE IS DOING EVEN BETTER THEN SHE WAS BEFORE THE HOSPITAL! She still needs her 3 wheel walker but now she can actually move both feet! She used to only move one! She is so much happier and can see our family again! I missed her so much and was so sad but now I feel better  Basically she tried to reach something but then fell out of her bed and broke something in her spine and twisted her leg, she was really hurt and called the ambulance and they found she had a kidney infection. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN TREATED SO LIFE IS GREAT UWU NOW WONDERHOY ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Merielle

☾ Forgot to mention this yesterday, but I got the first issue of the Undertale/Deltarune digital newsletter!  I haven't played Deltarune so I'm mainly just interested in the Undertale/other content, but it was pretty neat to read through.  
☾ I made it through the common route of Lover Pretend! Very much looking forward to playing more; I feel like I've chosen my first route well.  I'd like to credit my amazing intuition, but... I actually always look up a bit about the characters' personalities before buying lol
☾ Also bought the Lover Pretend opening song off of iTunes since it was starting to get stuck in my head ahaha, and since I got the version of the game that came with the BGM soundtrack, I finally got around to transferring that to my MP3 as well.
☾ Got a lot of new desktop wallpapers today!
☾ _Finally_ found some art of one of my faves online that I'd previously only seen in one of the artbooks!!!  Might be a weird thing to be so excited about, but I like having both physical and digital versions ahahaha
☾ My family and I got a little closer to being caught up with Katherine Elizabeth's Empires SMP series!
☾ And I got to play Fantasy Life this evening and chill out with some Youtube! ^^


----------



## vinnie

-Binged a few movies. I don't have much to do other than watch movies, to be honest. Life's been kind of boring lately, as my holiday festivities don't really start until Christmas Eve and Christmas day. 
-Finished some puzzles on my laptop. I love doing jigsaw puzzles, but not in real life. I did thrift a Jacob Black 1000-piece puzzle, and I really want to do it. I just _hate _real puzzles. 
-My friend and I got our video clips completed. He edited our bloopers into a separate video, and it was hilarious. The amount of times I messed up isn't surprising.


----------



## cherrytheone

Today was a really good day. Woke up late, then had some devotional time. Then I played some more minecraft and mined enough copper for my house. I did some online lessons and ate lunch and then I went out for more Christmas shopping. I actually finally finished today! Got a present for each family member and even my dog, Sofia. She got a tug of war toy from target with a fluffy bone in the middle that says "joyful" on it. She'll destroy the fluffy fluff soon enough but im sure the tug of war rope will endure even her chewing! She will certainly also enjoy ripping open her present. 

We do that every Christmas and her birthday - she rips off the wrapping paper with her teeth and paws and chews the box until she sees the toy or treat inside and grabs it. It's perfectly safe for her and fun for everyone to participate in! I'm excited to watch her unwrap her present again Christmas Day.

I also had baked potatoes for dinner - ohh they were so good!! - and the cheesecake i made yesterday for dessert. Im very almost finished decorating the Christmas tree and the rest of the house too, and got around to putting presents around the tree. I also made some sugar cookie dough to bake tomorrow!!! Yum!
That was pretty much it for my day. I'm excited for finishing Christmas preparations tomorrow, and traveling to see family the day after. :3


----------



## Shawna

Today was pretty uneventful, but my dad went over our plans for the rest of this week and the weekend.  Tomorrow (or technically, you could say today since it’s past midnight, but whatever), me, my dad, and my brother will be running some errands together, which I’m looking forward to. We’re going to go out to eat and do some Christmas shopping. ^_^

The 23rd, it’s going to be pretty uneventful.  But we’re gonna be cleaning and getting ready for Christmas, so that’s nice.

The 24th and 25th is what I’m really looking forward to.

On the 24th. We will be going to my grandparents for a Christmas dinner. Now, I do not like prime rib, but my dad is going to go ahead and do the enchiladas so he won’t have too much to do on Christmas day and it’ll give me something to eat on Christmas Eve.   I will probably get some clothes and money for my grandparents too, so that’s always nice. I lost my black skirt (my grandmother even helped me look for it the day before my dentist appointment) so I predict that they’re gonna get me a new one for Christmas. pppp

And on the 25th. The grandparents will be coming over here for lunch.  I will probably getting the rest of my Christmas money, the state, too, which I’m looking forward to. I’m planning to put some of it towards commissions and the bath and Bodyworks stuff. ^^


----------



## Sophie23

Last day at work today 
Tomorrow’s my birthday


----------



## S.J.

Mr_Keroppi said:


> My PoPo (Chinese Grandma; Meilin), is FINALLY FULLY better now! She was in the hospital for soo long, then went to physical therapy, and then after that she had my mother stay at her independent living home and she is FULLY RECOVERED! SHE IS DOING EVEN BETTER THEN SHE WAS BEFORE THE HOSPITAL! She still needs her 3 wheel walker but now she can actually move both feet! She used to only move one! She is so much happier and can see our family again! I missed her so much and was so sad but now I feel better  Basically she tried to reach something but then fell out of her bed and broke something in her spine and twisted her leg, she was really hurt and called the ambulance and they found she had a kidney infection. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN TREATED SO LIFE IS GREAT UWU NOW WONDERHOY ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Amazing news about your PoPo! So happy for you and her!


----------



## river

cherrytheone said:


> Wow that's such a big mile stone! Congratulations!!!





vinnie said:


> That's amazing for you! Congratulations!





S.J. said:


> Congratulations! I am so happy for you. What an amazing occasion! ️





xara said:


> a job interview _and_ you’ve handed in your final university paper all in one week? you’re amazing!  that is so wonderful, congratulations!



cherry, vinnie, S.J., xara, you are all so sweet, thank you  Today I'm happy to have found this little corner of the internet!


----------



## Sophie23

I got a birthday card signed by everyone at work - it’s a Harry Potter birthday card!


----------



## oak

I got all my last minute christmas gifts & my turkey is brining in the fridge for tomorrow cause we're having friends over for a Christmas dinner.


----------



## Imbri

A discord server I belong to had a secret swap. The package I sent arrived yesterday, and she loves it. She said it made her cry. 

Mine arrived today, and I guess it was payback for making her tear up.







Dolly nudity. I'm going to have to restring her and get someone to paint the face, but this is not an inexpensive gift. I did cry when I saw it, and I will treasure her.


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 had my appointment at the fracture clinic this morning! i had to get up at 6:30am for it, so i was feeling pretty grouchy and sleepy during it lol, but it went well! i had an x-ray done, and my fracture thankfully seems to be healing correctly! the doctor prescribed me something that’ll hopefully help with the swelling, and i‘m officially done with physio!  i’m still not 100%, but i’m doing a lot better than i thought i would be 8 weeks ago. so glad to finally see a light at the end of the tunnel!
𓆩♡𓆪 also had my 3rd counselling session this afternoon; it went well, too! i was able to talk about a couple of things that have been bugging me this week, and i’m getting close to being done with the assessment! my counsellor said some really nice things about me today, and when we started talking about the holidays near the end of the session, she turned on her christmas tree lights for me when i told her how much i love christmas decorations. 
𓆩♡𓆪 my little baby. 


Spoiler: she’s giving silly



she bonked my foot with her head, and then immediately fell over??





𓆩♡𓆪 my “holiday snowscape” entry was accepted! i’m officially done with all of the activities for this event (until the quiz on the 26th)!  can’t wait to send gifts to people on christmas eve. <3
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — always grateful for more snowflakes! 
𓆩♡𓆪 tried tim hortons’ chocolate hazelnut muffin! it was pretty tasty! the marble cake was delicious and moist, and i liked the nuts on top and the filling!
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_.
𓆩♡𓆪 threw out some garbage for my parents. always feels good being helpful. :’)
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.
𓆩♡𓆪 did some self-care.



Mr_Keroppi said:


> snip


that’s incredible news! i’m so glad to hear your popo is doing better!  i hope she continues to do well and remains in good health! wishing her the best. <3



cherrytheone said:


> snip


sofia is absolutely adorable.  i hope she likes her christmas present!


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ My dad bought me a $100 gift card for Fanatics. It’s where I shop for most of my clothing. I’m not sure what I’ll buy yet, but I’m sure I will find something. I browse the site everyday.
⟡ I bought Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for the Switch. I can’t wait to play with my favorite person. I saw her a bit for today and she hugged me so tightly I couldn’t breathe. Oh, how it feels to be loved. <3
⟡ I got a few other gift cards and some lottery tickets for Christmas. For the most part, I prefer gift cards over physical gifts as a self-proclaimed minimalist. 
⟡ I’m happy that I received another surprise holiday gift collectible from @/TheDuke55. The community here is so nice and I enjoy being apart of it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Keroppi said:


> My PoPo (Chinese Grandma; Meilin), is FINALLY FULLY better now! She was in the hospital for soo long, then went to physical therapy, and then after that she had my mother stay at her independent living home and she is FULLY RECOVERED! SHE IS DOING EVEN BETTER THEN SHE WAS BEFORE THE HOSPITAL! She still needs her 3 wheel walker but now she can actually move both feet! She used to only move one! She is so much happier and can see our family again! I missed her so much and was so sad but now I feel better  Basically she tried to reach something but then fell out of her bed and broke something in her spine and twisted her leg, she was really hurt and called the ambulance and they found she had a kidney infection. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN TREATED SO LIFE IS GREAT UWU NOW WONDERHOY ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


I'm so glad your PoPo is doing better! That must be wonderful for her and for you! I hope you and your family get to enjoy a lovely holiday together! 


Sophie23 said:


> Last day at work today
> Tomorrow’s my birthday


Happy early birthday! Or maybe it's already your birthday where you're located? Either way, enjoy your day! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I had a quiet day at work. I went into the office and was almost the only one there. I got my work done and got to come home on time.
- I got to take walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- I came home to my wonderful husband and adorable dog. 
- More than 50% of the walls are up in the bathroom now.
- I have the next four days off work!
- I bought my first Hannukah Candy collectible!
- I don't know how I forgot to mention this yesterday, but I received some more Christmas Lights (thanks Venn) and a surprise Red Gift (thanks TheDuke55)!


----------



## Shawna

- Ran some errands with my dad and brother.  We went to my dad's doctor's appointment, the meat market, Walmart, out for lunch, and Baskin Robbins.   

- My dad got me and my brother $700 each for our Christmas money.  He went ahead and gave it to us when we got home from errands. 

- Ate a good lunch at Bubba's 33.  I ate a burger and fries with cola. ^__^ 

- My dad said he finally got a list of guardianship lawyers.  Soon, he will be going out and seeing who our best option is.  My grandma will be taking me to a doctor's appointment in the meantime.  I believe this one will just be an introductory one. ^^ Not only the pandemic, but my dad wanted me to get older and more mature before we start doing this stuff.  We should finally officially get started on my stuff not too long after 2023 starts ^_^ :,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)

- Ate some cotton candy ice cream from Baskin Robbins 

- Tomorrow should be pretty uneventful, but I am looking forward to the 24th and 25th!!! ^___^


----------



## Merielle

Late post tonight because I accidentally started dozing off. 
☾ I made it to Fledgling rank in all the Lives in Fantasy Life! Also bought myself a lovely riverside cottage and moved out of that tiny attic space. 
☾ Got back into Pokémon HeartGold today!  Trying to set up a decent starting team for the super-early game for now until I can start assembling my dream team. ^^ 
☾ Watched Grian's latest Hermitcraft episode!  It's a little bittersweet that the collaboration with the Empires server is ending, but it's been a ton of fun and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone return to their usual projects too.
☾ I had a lot of fun trading and sending gifts out today, and I'm really happy that I was able to earn the Julbock title! 
☾ And speaking of gifts, I finished wrapping presents IRL for my parents and my aunt this evening!


----------



## cherrytheone

Today was not as busy but I still got stuff done:
I did some online lessons today. Nothing too bad. It limited me by a timer and I read too fast so I did other stuff while waiting to proceed to the next lesson.
I painted my nails while waiting for the timer to go down. Red and gold for Christmas!
I finished all my shopping yesterday, so I stayed inside and practiced a bit for upcoming concerts.
I also started watching _The Polar Express. _I had forgotten everything about that movie! I didn't finish it tonight though.
I did some laundry and packed for my trip tomorrow.
I played CF and NH a bit. Got caught up with some things on each town. CF - I basically tried to get rid of my bedhead, weeds, and roaches. NH- I made a perfect snowboy and started decorating for toy day.
I shaped and baked the cookie dough I had made last night. It smelled so good because of all the vanilla in it! I'm decorating the cookies tomorrow and thinking about sending it to Chipper Confections but I don't know how to attach a photo through "spoiler." I don't know the command lol and my photos would probably be too big other wise.
Excited for my trip tomorrow!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my birthday today and I got the loveliest cards & presents


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sophie23 said:


> It’s my birthday today and I got the loveliest cards & presents


happy birthday! :3


----------



## Autumn247

Finally opened up about past trauma after 7 years of consistent therapy, took me this long to actually feel comfortable talking about it, so my therapist and I have started working on that.  I talked about the biggest thing I was holding back from the past during our last session and it was a relief to finally talk about it, and I am glad I got the hardest part over with before Christmas so I can focus on and enjoy the holidays
I got a nice new journal, and have been journaling regularly again, I stopped for awhile.  It feels good to be doing it everyday again
My cats love their new scratching post and toys, here's pics of Mustachio and Maybelle
I'm spending Christmas eve over at my friend's house playing games and am going to get us some Chinese takeout for dinner
On Christmas my sister and my niece are coming over so we can spend a little time together and exchange gifts
Over all it's going to be a wonderful holiday weekend spending time with family (including the kitties!) and my friend and I'm looking forward to it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ omg a cactus scratching post lol I love it

three things:
♡ it might be cold asf outside (-8°F rip) but I am nicely bundled up so I'm pretty cozy rn 
♡ I've gotten gifts from @/Merielle, @/ZeldaCrossing64, and @/Shellzilla_515! yall totally don't have to give me anything and yet you do and I am very grateful 
♡ I recently hit 40 subs on youtube and I'm really excited about that! my channel is slowly but surely growing and I have a lot more stuff planned for the future!


----------



## Sophie23

bestfriendsally said:


> happy birthday! :3


Thank you so much!  Merry Christmas


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sophie23 said:


> Thank you so much!  Merry Christmas


you're welcome & thankyou ^^ you too :>


----------



## hakutaku

- My mum decorated the house for Christmas last night, and it looks really pretty!

- I did some more work for uni and submitted it this morning, it's not too important but I'm still glad I got it out of the way so I can focus on my more important coursework

- My mum and I  decided to take a news detox, so we're both avoiding listening to or reading the news for a week  I'm sure our mental health will improve


----------



## vinnie

-There was a bit of snow on the ground which is always lovely to see! 
-I went to the store, though it was 8°, and stocked up on a few things. Hopefully, I won't have to go anywhere other than family gatherings the rest of this week.
-My mom made chili for dinner. I'm always happy for winter because that means it's chili season. 
-My cat came into the house for a bit and cuddled with me. We set up some boxes with blankets and stuff for my cats since it's freezing cold outside.
-Picked out an outfit for my family get-together tomorrow. I want to look nice since I only see them once a year. 
-Tidied up my room a little since it was starting to get cluttered.
-I ordered two new shelves for my room from Amazon. One is a corner twist shelf to display some of my funko pops. The other is a bookshelf since my book collection is starting to get out of hand. I also ordered a cute mushroom earring holder. I thought it was adorable, and I've collected several pairs of earrings, but I don't have anywhere to put them.

Today was more relaxed, but tomorrow and Christmas are going to be busy. I hope everyone has had a great day!


----------



## xara

happy friday, dear friends! i hope you all have a wonderful and festive (if you celebrate) weekend! <3 hopefully none of you have been affected by the winter storm too badly!

𓆩♡𓆪 today was my last day of school before winter break, and classes were asynchronous due to the winter storm!!  not excited about the storm lol, but i’m looking forward to having the next couple of weeks off from school!
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — v grateful for the chocolate coin! 2 more days until this year’s candy cane collectible is revealed! 
𓆩♡𓆪 this silly little creature. 


Spoiler: she is looking








𓆩♡𓆪 it’s finally friday! i’m always happy about the weekend, but i’m especially excited about this one; i get to send out gifts tomorrow, and 2 more days until christmas! 
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom sent me a couple adorable graphics she found online that she thought i would like! they are so cute! i love when she sees a graphic that makes her think of me. <3
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed, and read a new chapter of a multi-chapter fanfic i’ve started reading!
𓆩♡𓆪 tidied up my room.
𓆩♡𓆪 the tbt banner is looking absolutely lovely with jingle and some island reps up there! always love seeing fellow members on the banner.


----------



## KittenNoir

This year I am hosting xmas at mine!!!!!


I've got an iced coffee
I'm setting up all the decorations
Also setting up the dining area 
playing my fav album out loud
preparing the food 
I am so keen for xmas !!!!


----------



## cherrytheone

I saw her


Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz

I picked up my mums Christmas present today! She doesn’t really care for animal crossing but she loves monopoly and she collects them, I’m hoping we can play it together lots


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I received my first binder in the mail and I’m washing it tonight. I’ll be able to wear it tomorrow when I go out to eat. I chose the black tank binder. I’m excited to see how it looks.


Spoiler: binder








⟡ Work was extremely slow today and I was able to get a bunch of cleaning done. I even got to take a whole cookies and cream pie with me because it was past the sell by date.



Spoiler: ignore the fact it’s half eaten already








⟡ I saw my favorite person today. I scraped off her car after work so she didn’t have to be outside too long. I want her to stay warm since I have her coat, lol. Don’t want my girl getting sick. 
⟡ I’m happy that I have two consecutive days off but the power is out at least until tomorrow night, so there’s that. I was unable to play Mario Kart tonight because of that.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was really not a great day, but there were a few things to be happy about.

- My power came back on! We lost it around 9am this morning and it stayed out until 4pm. I was soooo cold and miserable. I'm glad we have electricity and, most importantly, heat again.
- I'm also glad that my mom and in-laws didn't lose power. 
- I bought my mom's main Christmas gift so I'm officially done with Christmas shopping now.
- While I was out, I also found a box of chocolate pandas and picked that up for me.
- I was able to box and wrap a few presents today.
- The contractors couldn't do a lot with our power out, but they did put up more sheetrock in the bathroom. The majority of the walls and ceiling are done now.
- I had a 'bath' at the kitchen sink and washed my hair, then put on fresh, warm pajamas. I felt a bit better after that.
- I get to sleep in tomorrow morning so I'm very excited about that. I hate waking up an hour earlier than normal on the weekdays because of the work on the bathroom, but it needs to be done.
- Tomorrow we're also going to visit a friend. We got him a very nice surprise Christmas gift.
- I'm enjoying TBT's Season of Giving! I gifted and got some more presents. I love looking through all the entries. I look forward to the reveals for the Advent Calendar and 12 Days of Collectibles every day. I hope everyone is enjoying the event and has a wonderful holiday if you are celebrating!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Well well well, how many times have I destroyed people's notifications? Whatever number it is, it certainly won't be the last lol.

The weather was snowy today and I was just getting cozy vibes relaxing indoors. It was pretty stormy actually, but I'm glad we didn't get a power outage.
I played Gran Turismo 7 and did a time trial and a couple of races. Staying on topic with this point, today is actually the 25th anniversary of the series! It's amazing. This is gonna sound silly to a lot of you (especially since I'm on an Animal Crossing forum of all places), but the Gran Turismo series means a lot to me as I was introduced to it by my dad ever since I was very young, and made lots of memories growing up. I have extremely vague memories of 1 and 2, but 3 was the one that really got me going. As you could tell from my numerous posts in this thread, it played a huge part in my enthusiasm for cars. To top it off, there's even a video from the official channel basically showing the series' progression over the years, and I almost shed a couple of tears if I'm being brutally honest. The music used in the video definitely hit me with a lot of nostalgia since it's been a decade hearing it for the very first time (which first originated in 5). If it weren't for Gran Turismo, I don't think I'd be a huge fan of cars in the first place. @/LadyDestani, in case you're wondering which Corvette I've seen for the first time ever when I was very young, it was the C5!



Spoiler: The video that made me want to cry



I was shocked when the Honda S2000 showed up at 0:55 lol




Fun fact: Gran Turismo means grand touring in Italian! Now you know. 



I ordered pizza and my sister and I enjoyed eating them while watching Sailor Moon.
Speaking of Sailor Moon, we watched some more episodes and ended up going through at least five of them whoops. To avoid spoilers, it was starting to get intense, so we had to keep going for a while.
I've been working on my drawing for secret Santa for the past few days and I _finally_ got it done. What's even better is that everyone who participated completed theirs, so I'm very excited to see the drawings!


----------



## Merielle

Wasn't feeling super great today, but some nice things happened regardless!
☾ We had some really nice, strong windy weather here—I love windy days, so I spent some time outside just enjoying it for a bit.  While I was out there, the neighbor's kitty came over to say hi!  She let me pet her a little and I also got to play with her with a long strand of grass. ;v;
☾ I'm excited to see my island rep return to the site header with everyone!  It was a really pleasant surprise, and it brought back a lot of fond memories of my first holiday event here!
☾ Got a Chocolate Coin from the Advent Calendar!  Hoping I'll be able to get the last coin from the Lost Bar so I can get another candy from the shop. ^^
☾ Watched another of Katherine Elizabeth's Empires series with my parents!
☾ I played HeartGold for a little while and beat the first gym!  Also caught a Mareep for my dream team.
☾ I found some lovely new artwork of a few of my favorite characters!!!  Never fails to brighten my mood ahaha.  Also found some art I already had in higher quality!
☾ Got a new desktop wallpaper!
☾ And I got to play Fantasy Life this evening!  Adopted my first pet (a black Castele dog!), and got to Apprentice rank in a few Lives!  I was able to complete a few requests while I was at it too.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Croconaw Dang that pie looks really good! Bet it'd taste nice if it was heated up just a tiny bit to make it warm.

I have off of work and now can enjoy some holiday fun! I also got to help my nieces and nephews decorate gingerbread houses. It was a bit messy, but they had a lot of fun. One in particular just wanted to eat it all...

I got to play some New Horizons with some of my friends last night. I don't get to do it often because of conflicting schedules and the such, but it was really nice to do.

I built a little greenhouse in my basement for all of my tropical plants that I grew by seed.

And this ornament came in the mail yesterday 



Spoiler


----------



## themysterybidder

I had happily admitted defeat during the week after trying to get my 'Lyrical Limerick' to work out as every time I tried to work out the syllables I kept getting different numbers!  However, after @Bluelady sent me a surprise gift this morning with a lovely message, I was annoyed with myself as I couldn't return the favour, so I got my thinking cap on, edited it and got my entry accepted! 
Now I'm off to help Jingle distribute gifts on Hazzard, a certain lovable green Jock horse will be first on my list!


----------



## hakutaku

- Having a pretty chill Christmas Eve! My dad and I went to visit my grandparents and we dropped their gifts off. I haven't seen them in a while so that was nice 

- The persimmons we got are finally ripe, so I ate one today. They're one of my fav fruits but kind of hard to find in the UK, especially ripe ones


----------



## cherrytheone

Yesterday I got a lot of good gifts from the gift exchange. Things like clothes that I wanted, a journal, some makeup, a mug, a plaque to hang on my wall. It was fun!
Finished the cookies to be submitted to Chipper Confections! I'll take a better picture later for the submission, but this is it for now.
Heading home today, it's very likely that tonight will end with me bundled up by the fireplace with a fire roaring with _It's A Wonderful Life _in the background. 


Spoiler: Angels, trees, and stockings!


----------



## bestfriendsally

what i'm happy about is that it's christmas ^^


----------



## xara

merry christmas eve to those celebrating! i hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow, regardless of if you celebrate or not!  and sorry in advance for my long post; have lots to be happy about today haha.

𓆩♡𓆪 finally got to send gifts to and swap gifts with some of my incredible friends!! getting to exchange gifts with awesome people and knowing that money is also being donated to charity as a result is my favourite part of the season of giving events.  i was aiming for the “scrooge redeemed” gift giving title, and having to wait until today to send my gifts out was honestly painful.  been itching to send gifts to my friends since the event started!
𓆩♡𓆪 used my remaining snowflakes to give away presents; i had enough to give away 7! i’ve been very blessed this holiday season, and while i know it’s not much, i want to give back in whatever ways i can. <3 i wish i could’ve done more, but knowing that i’ve made at least 1 person happy while also contributing to charity is the best gift i could ever receive. 
𓆩♡𓆪 received a blue gift from the lovely @Sheep Villager in exchange for a pic of my silly girl, bonk! ya’ll already know how much i love sharing bonk with you guys, and getting a gift in exchange is just an added bonus.  tysm again, sheep! i loved the message btw, made me chuckle haha.
𓆩♡𓆪 received surprise orange and pink gifts from the fab @Bluelady and @S.J., and more lights from a dear friend! all the christmas lights and gifts i’ve received this year have made me so happy, i don’t even know what to say.  tysm again, loves!
𓆩♡𓆪 won an oarfish collectible set in @Asarena ’s christmas giveaway?? i’ve already been so fortunate these past few weeks, i can’t believe i won.  i’m grateful beyond words, tysm again, asarena! will cherish my new lil buddy! <3
𓆩♡𓆪 opened today’s tbt advent calendar door — my eyes actually widened at the amount of bells lol, but i’m so grateful! merry christmas indeed! 
𓆩♡𓆪 christmas is finally here! i’m so excited for tomorrow!! i can’t wait to see what’s in my stocking, and find out what this year’s mystery christmas collectibles are! i’m hoping for another plushie! 
𓆩♡𓆪 this silly billy. 


Spoiler: bonk wishes you all a merry xmas!



...or she would, if she wasn’t busy being so silly.









𓆩♡𓆪 posted a new acnh island journal entry! albeit not a festive one, but i couldn’t wait to show off a few of my hhp designs. 
𓆩♡𓆪 watched _mrs. doubtfire_ with my mom while we got dinner ready! it’s not a christmas movie, but it’s one that never fails to make me laugh. i miss robin williams sm. :’)


----------



## cherrytheone

xara said:


> Spoiler: bonk wishes you all a merry xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...or she would, if she wasn’t busy being so silly.
> View attachment 474129View attachment 474130View attachment 474131


HER LITTLE PINK PAWSIES AAAAHH


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got some tbt from the Advent Calendar this morning! ^^ My savings are very thankful ahaha.
☾ Felt better today and played another chapter in the route I'm on in Lover Pretend!  I love how generous this game has been with the CGs. ;v; I'm trying to pace myself and make it last, but I can't wait to play more!
☾ Also got to play Pokémon Legends: Arceus today!  I had some massive mass outbreaks that really helped with my research tasks (blessed Munchlax outbreak), and I was also able to catch a shiny Unown Y!!  Nearly failed it too, which was pretty scary. 
☾ Watched GoodTimesWithScar's latest Hermitcraft episode with my parents this evening, and we did some early gift exchanges afterwards! c: I got the next volume I need of One Piece (although I really need to get around to catching up with the manga!), and my parents really seemed to like their presents too, so I'm glad!
☾ And last but _absolutely_ not least, I won a Star Glow Wand from today's 12 Days of Collectibles raffle!!!  I was manifesting a win super hard and I could hardly believe it when it actually happened. ;v; Honestly, I'm still kind of in shock over it ahahah


----------



## Beanz

i used my brother’s 3DS to play new leaf and it’s the 4th anniversary of my town on my current save file. i can’t believe it’s been that long.


----------



## Shawna

-  IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE ^___^

- So, me and my friend Ethan are doing a story trade involving our self-ships and he released a new part today.

- Ate enchiladas for lunch.

- Went to my grandparent's for dinner and presents.  They got me a $100 dollar visa card. ^^

- Turns out they cooked stuff that I like after all: Ham and rolls.  I had those for dinner. ^^

- Had a good talk with a my friend Ashton.

- Me and that same friend (Ashton) are planning to do a Christmas/Winter-related trade involving our self-ships tomorrow <3333


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- It's Christmas Eve!
- I slept really well last night and got to sleep in this morning.
- I had a nice day of rest with no construction going on in the house and we had heat/power all day.
- The terribly strong wind from yesterday stopped, so even though it was cold it wasn't quite so unbearable.
- I gave my husband his main Christmas gift today, a Ray Lewis jersey so he could wear it while he watched the game. He loved it!
- We'll be exchanging the rest of our gifts tomorrow and going to my mom's around dinnertime.
- The Baltimore Ravens won today and clinched their playoff spot. 
- The Minnesota Vikings won today on a last second field goal. 
- We visited a friend and gave him his Christmas present. He seemed really happy about it.
- I got to meet several of his cats: Tigra, Patches, Bobble, Pinky Da'Nose, and Hector Villanueva. Bobble and Patches were quite affectionate with me. He takes in any cat that comes his way and needs help so a lot of them have health issues or deformities. It was so sweet to watch him with them. 
- My sister-in-law sent us pictures of the kids in the front of their Christmas tree. They are so beautiful! 
- My mother-in-law and father-in-law are feeling better.
- I was gifted a surprise pink present by @xara! Now I have the complete set!
- I gifted some more presents to other members.
- Tomorrow we get to see the new candy cane design!
- I'm just really happy and feeling the Christmas spirit today!


----------



## KittenNoir

It's Christmas night here and I have had such a lovely day I feel very blessed 

I am getting some rest then hitting the shops very early tomorrow for boxing day sales!!!!!


----------



## Sophie23

IT’S CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## vinnie

I received amazing Christmas gifts. My younger brother gifted me two Criminal Justice textbooks, which will be quite handy for the classes I'm going to take. I also got some pairs of jeans, t-shirts, a hoodie, some Ohuhu markers, and a generous amount of money. Everyone loved their gifts from me, so I'm very relieved about that.

Merry Christmas everyone, if you celebrate! I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## S.J.

I hope everyone has had/is having a wonderful Christmas or other holiday they celebrate. 

 I have had a very good two days! On Christmas Eve I exchanged some gifts, made homemade pizza and watched Home Alone (while doing other stuff) and then watched Klaus. Klaus is a yearly Christmas Eve tradition for us, and it will never get old!

 Christmas lunch was at my house this year, and it was my first time hosting it, so kind of pressure! We exchanged more gifts and had lunch. I won't mention the small fire...  My dog Zoe was very popular with everyone, and lots of people commented on how well-behaved she was, and two people told me she was the best dog and their favourite dog. She just really loves people. Having all of those people over was like a Christmas gift for her. 

 I also received my Secret Santa Christmas art from @/Plume yesterday, and I love it so much. It is so adorable.  

 I'm very grateful for all of the Christmas Lights and Holiday Gift collectibles I've received from kind and sweet friends, and all of the sweet Christmas messages I have received. So thankful for you all! TBT is full of wonderful people!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I won today's 12DoC raffle!!! I'm so fricking ecstatic that I have a Tetris Grid now!!! 

♡ Received gifts from @xara and @Captain Jigglypuff, as well as another from a 1:1 trade with @Hanami!! Thank you so much to all three!! 

♡ Today is Christmas! My family celebrated it yesterday, but it was still wonderful nonetheless! I got a pair of winter boots, a $99 Nintendo eShop card, a pair of Joy-Cons, and some Switch games! 

♡ Played on my Wii today and had tons of fun! I beat Matt (the Champion) in swordplay duel, won a game of Board Game Island in Wii Party (against Abby, no less), and won a couple games in Wii Sports baseball! My luck was insane today!



Spoiler: Epic Images



















♡ Overall just super content that I'm on holiday break - I get to spend a couple weeks writing, drawing, playing video games, watching TV, and sleeping in!


----------



## xara

merry christmas to everyone who celebrated today, i hope you all had a glorious day!  sorry again in advance for the long post; lots to be happy about again today! <3

𓆩♡𓆪 celebrated christmas with my family!! we had a peaceful, laidback day together! we exchanged gifts, and my mom loved the cat pendant i got her!! i was so worried she wouldn’t, so i’m so glad that she did!! my mom also surprised me with a new table, and a bunch of lovely stocking stuffers!! 


Spoiler: stocking stuffers 🎅🏻



got some new lip balms,




a bunch of chocolates and candies (getting pez in my stocking every year is a tradition!),




and my fave stocking stuffer i received this year — fox slipper socks!!  hopefully my foot swelling continues to go down so that i can actually wear them!





𓆩♡𓆪 bonk of course received several gifts today as well! her very first christmas with us! 


Spoiler: what she got 🐱



she got 2 new laser toys,




this star wand toy (can’t believe my kitty got a star wand before i did ),




these iridescent crinkle balls,




these acorn toys (because she’s nuts),




these bird and dragonfly(?) toys,




this hedgehog(?) toy (she has a different colour variant of this toy, and she loves to kick it LOL),




and 2 catnip pillows! one has foxes on it, and she clearly likes it since she’s already licked it to death and wouldn’t get off of it long enough for me to get a photo of it. 




she also got some treats and catnip!


𓆩♡𓆪 the 2022 candy cane collectible was finally revealed!! it’s so beautiful!  i never thought we’d get a gothic candy cane, but i’m so glad we did! the monotone candy cane paired with the more vibrant purple bow is absolutely gorgeous! another laudine collectible for me to obsess over. <33 so grateful to own my 3rd candy cane!
𓆩♡𓆪 received a surprise red gift from the amazing @Bobbo! it was such a lovely surprise to wake up to, and i appreciate it so much!  feel so bad that i can’t send gifts back to the lovelies who sent me some last night and today, but i’m so thankful to have such incredible friends. 
𓆩♡𓆪  i also received blue gifts from the wonderful @VillageDweller and @JemAC??  i love my friends sm bye.
𓆩♡𓆪 @Mr_Keroppi also surprised me with some christmas bells and a very sweet message! this community is so amazing, i literally can’t.  thank you so much again, love!
𓆩♡𓆪 this year’s mystery christmas collectibles were also finally revealed; they’re all so cute!!  absolutely obsessed with the new hot cocoa and silent night bauble collectibles! also also love oblivia’s new _beautiful_ christmas egg!
𓆩♡𓆪 sold a hanukkah candy to one of my friends!
𓆩♡𓆪 my mom sent me another adorable graphic that she found online; it’s so cute!! gonna have so many christmas graphics to choose from for my aesthetic next year. 
𓆩♡𓆪 finally tried the vanilla bean cheesecake bites my mom got me a couple weeks ago — they were delicious! 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ I won today's 12DoC raffle!!! I'm so fricking ecstatic that I have a Tetris Grid now!!!


huge congrats again on the win!! it is so, so well-deserved! i honestly squealed when i saw your name, i was so happy for you!  tetris grid was an excellent choice!


----------



## Merielle

Hope everyone's had a lovely Christmas, holiday season, or just a good day in general! 
☾ I received some Blue Gifts from @/zarf and @/Shellzilla_515!!  It was super nice and the Red Holiday Candle is one of my favorites of the new collectibles ;w; @/Mr_Keroppi very kindly sent me some Christmas tbt too!
☾ I love the new Candy Cane collectible!! The black/white/purple combination is just  
☾ I got some really lovely Christmas presents! ;v; I got a copy of Wild World (which I've already enjoyed getting started in), more special character Amiibo cards, and some spending money!
☾ My parents and I caught up on our usual anime!  Loved the last episode of Spy x Family, and I'm eagerly the next season in 2023! ^^
☾ After a few borderline-comical delays, we got to spend Christmas with my aunt! ^^ We had a ton of good food, she loved the tacky Christmas kitty sweater we got her, and she gave us a box of varied snacks from other countries!  I've been enjoying nibbling on those too.
☾ I got to watch Dollightful's latest doll custom! I'm never _not_ in the mood for autumn, so I loved seeing Maple come together! 
☾ The gift collectibles were revealed this evening! They're all lovely but I just instantly fell in love with the new candle and the Silent Night Bauble, so they're definite keepers for me.  Overall I'm thrilled to have been part of such a nice charity event, and I'm really looking forward to what's left to come!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Hi, everyone! I personally don't celebrate Christmas, but I hope you're all having a fantastic day regardless! Today has just been a really good day for me. 


Despite not getting as much sleep last night, I felt energized for the whole day!
I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister. Not only was the weather sunny and pleasant for once (though there was some wind here and there), but there weren't as many cars as well! I was just enjoying and relaxing in the moment while listening to a bunch of music on shuffle.
We did a bit of cleaning around the house in preparation for the new year. It's mainly in the kitchen, but every little bit helps so there's less to do all in one day.
@/xSuperMario64x uploaded a video of him playing Animal Crossing City Folk! I enjoyed watching it as he tried to make a couple of snowmen and take advantage of Jingle by using different accessories to get multiple presents lol.
I appreciate @/Mr_Keroppi sending me a couple of TBT and uplifting seasons greetings! It's always a pleasant surprise to get his messages and the positive vibes he brings to the forums. 
I cooked some food for dinner while my dad cooked some asparagus! They all tasted really good and I just enjoyed them.
I watched a few episodes of Sailor Moon with my sister and got some laughs out of them. 
The gift collectibles have finally been revealed! While I only have one type which is the red holiday candle, my heart is still warmed by the kindness from @/Roxxy and @/xSuperMario64x. It's like they light up my spirit for being great friends. 
The secret Santa drawings have been revealed since late last night! It warms my heart to hear that @/Flicky really loved the drawing I made for him.



Spoiler: The drawing I made!



I'm getting more and more comfortable drawing animals that walk on all fours. While there's always room for improvement, I'm very happy with the progress I made!






Staying on the topic of secret Santa, this is the point that I saved best for last. While I initially didn't know who did it, they eventually told me, and turns out that it was @/jadetine! She did an amazing job drawing my villager, Pag-asa (which means "hope" in Tagalog), but that didn't end there. I'm pretty sure I didn't even specify it in my request, but she also went ahead and drew my dream car which is the Honda S2000! I have no words. I squealed when I saw it for the first time and is simply beautiful despite the fact that it was jadetine's first attempt at drawing a car. If anything, I picked up a couple of things on what to do when drawing cars in general, _especially_ those wheel rims lol. I mean, just look at it! 



Spoiler: The adorable birb and the yellow car



Jadetine made two versions. The first is the winter version and the second is the summer version. I lowkey find it cute that the S2000 has antlers and a red nose. I guess you could call it S2000 the red-nosed reindeer? 



And here's the summer version. If you look closely, Pag-asa has the keys in his hands (with the Honda badge on it too). It looks like he's about to go on a cruise!


​


Edit: Forgot a couple of names oops.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog didn't wake me up to feed him breakfast until after 9:00am.
- The temperature was in the double digits today and it was sunny.
- My husband and I completed our gift exchange. He got me so many amazing gifts! I'll be sure to post in the 'What did you get?' thread when I have more time.
- My dog was so cute helping me unwrap my presents.
- We watched How the Grinch Stole Christmas together. It's my yearly tradition.
- We had a nice evening with my mom, my aunt and my uncle. No drama. Stress free.
- Everyone seemed really happy with the presents we got them.
- I got to see my aunt and uncle's cat, Bandie. She let me pet her as much as I wanted. She's such a sweetie.
- My aunt and uncle stayed with my mom last night and probably will again tonight because their power's been out since Friday. I'm glad they have a warm place to be and that my mom has some company since this is only her second Christmas without my dad.
- I received a super sweet Christmas message and some TBT from @Mr_Keroppi!
- The 2022 Candy Cane was revealed and it is absolutely perfect! My favorite Candy Cane yet! 
- The new Christmas collectibles were revealed and they are all lovely! I can't wait to work them into lineups!
- The donations to charity have really added up. I'm happy to see so much money going to worthy causes!

Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrated today! 
Happy Holidays to anyone celebrating other holidays!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not to be a downer but I'm so glad the holiday season is basically over. it was very overwhelming for me and I didn't get to actually do much shopping due to overstimulation (not to mention I didn't really get any gifts either, though I think my mom will give me some money soon).

but I am pretty happy abt a few things:
♡ I switched from using Openshot to Kdenlive for editing videos and I can happily say the new program works waaaaay better. I was able to edit my City Folk video pain free (it did crash one time for some reason but I had no issues beyond that). I'm hoping now that I have a reliable video editor I can start uploading videos more often!
♡ I ordered another new slime! from the same shop ofc, it has a yellow cloud slime base and comes with clay powdered donuts and it's so cute! it'll be later getting here than the first one bc of the holiday but I know the wait will be worth it!
♡ got some cleaning and reorganizing done in my room today 
♡ chatting with @/Shellzilla_515 is always a great time lol
♡ I love the "ugly" egg collectible that @/Oblivia made, it's so adorable haha! I hope it becomes a permanent year-round collectible! I'm also quite fond of the hot cocoa, I loved it from the second I first saw it ️
♡ also the new candy cane collectible is amazing, purple goth candy cane is such a vibe 
♡ I didn't win anything from the 12DoC raffle but some of my friends did and I'm so happy for them!! 
♡ I got to see my brother today and he and my dad and I went to get Chinese takeout for dinner, it was really good!
♡ I'm gonna try to finish my art commissions this week (haven't been able to bc holiday season is super stressful rip) and I have some new drawing ideas so I'm excited to try those out soon 
♡ still super happy abt this heart wand I got from @/Foreverfox, it means so much to me and it's a symbol of our blessed friendship


----------



## Bluelady

-My niece and nephew got to open their presents. They both seem to like the presents that I got them.

-Although I can’t post in the “What did you get thread?” yet, because the adults agreed to wait with the gift giving. I do know that my mom got me pajamas (I was there when she bought them) and my eldest sibling said that she got me a shelf attachment for my pegboard.

-I like how the collectibles look and am happy to have earned a set.

-My dad seems to be in good spirits today.

-We saw Facebook posts that my late uncle posted before his death and reminisced over some good memories of him.


----------



## hakutaku

- Christmas day went pretty ok, we went out to a restaurant for lunch. 

- Christmas night though...that was a drama for me. I figured out I have an infection that just kept getting worse through the night, but what I'm happy about is that I actually managed to get through to a doctor (really hard to do over the Christmas period, most are off work) and I got a prescription for some antibiotics this morning. Having headache side effects from them but otherwise happy I got some help 

- I'm actually pretty glad Christmas is over tbh 

- On another note, I had some of the chocolate my sister got for me and it was tasty!


----------



## S.J.

hakutaku said:


> - Christmas day went pretty ok, we went out to a restaurant for lunch.
> 
> - Christmas night though...that was a drama for me. I figured out I have an infection that just kept getting worse through the night, but what I'm happy about is that I actually managed to get through to a doctor (really hard to do over the Christmas period, most are off work) and I got a prescription for some antibiotics this morning. Having headache side effects from them but otherwise happy I got some help
> 
> - I'm actually pretty glad Christmas is over tbh
> 
> - On another note, I had some of the chocolate my sister got for me and it was tasty!



I'm glad you managed to find a doctor over Christmas! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KittenNoir

My bestfriend is coming over to my house to pick me up and spend the day shopping!!!!!!!! and getting some lunch  I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## vinnie

I went to Walmart and bought Volumes 1-4 of Heartstopper. I was browsing the book section and noticed them, and I couldn't resist. I love the Netflix series, so I'm excited to read the books! They look super cute, and the art style is adorable.


----------



## Soigne

waiting to hear back from a job but it's looking really good so far. i've had two interviews and i got asked to send in my references today. i will finally be out of this state and far far far away from this awful situation i've been in for the past few months so i finally have hope again


----------



## xara

i hope you all had a great weekend, and that you have a lovely week ahead! 2023’s almost here! 

𓆩♡𓆪 went to see _babylon_ with my mom!! definitely one of the weirdest movies i’ve ever seen haha, but i enjoyed it! i was worried i’d start getting antsy or bored halfway through since it’s a 3+ hour movie, and my attention span is ass, but it kept me entertained the entire time! my mom enjoyed it as well! and margot robbie was of course magnificent. <3
𓆩♡𓆪 bought a spring sakura collectible from the awesome @Jhine7!! it’s been one of my dream collectibles for a while now, and i’m so happy and thankful to finally own one!  thank you so much again, justin! 
𓆩♡𓆪 my grandfather sent me $50 as a christmas present! i wasn’t expecting anything from him this year since he’s sold his business and doesn’t make as much money anymore, so this was a wonderful surprise! very grateful. 



hakutaku said:


> - Christmas night though...that was a drama for me. I figured out I have an infection that just kept getting worse through the night, but what I'm happy about is that I actually managed to get through to a doctor (really hard to do over the Christmas period, most are off work) and I got a prescription for some antibiotics this morning. Having headache side effects from them but otherwise happy I got some help


oh no, that’s awful! i’m glad you were able to get in touch with a doctor, but i’m sorry you have to deal with an infection, especially during the holidays.  i hope the antibiotics help and that you feel better soon. <3



Soigne said:


> waiting to hear back from a job but it's looking really good so far. i've had two interviews and i got asked to send in my references today. i will finally be out of this state and far far far away from this awful situation i've been in for the past few months so i finally have hope again


that’s incredible, i’m so happy for you! i hope you get the job!


----------



## cherrytheone

Last few days have been pretty good. Christmas Eve went by fast, and Christmas Day was fairly relaxing. I woke up early and went back to sleep, opened presents later. Got some new clothes and shoes and a cute Kirby backpack. Also some stationery and an eye mask. And pockies for a stocking stuffer!!! 

My recipients were happy with their gifts especially Sofia.  She did rip up the wrapping paper and the box and the fluff from the toy and the squeakers out. But she had a good time doing it and she still has the rope part of the toy.

I helped make dinner: made roasted potatoes with garlic powder, salt, pepper, rosemary, and olive oil , then made sweet potato casserole (it got burned and the marshmallows melted and turned black, but it tasted WAY better than it looked), washed dishes and set the table. Baked the rolls. And the Turkey was SO DELICIOUS! Everything was so good in the meal and I was so happy to help. 

I spent the rest of Christmas playing New Leaf and watching some cheesy hallmark show (_When Calls the Heart_).

Today I did pretty much the same. Played on my 3DS and went to the store. Relaxed a lot. Practiced violin a bit and now I'm heating up leftovers. Yum!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have to go to work.
- The temperature keeps rising. It should be almost comfortable by the end of the week.
- My aunt and uncle's power finally came back on. Three of the most frigid days of the year and they were without heat. I'm so glad they were able to stay with my mom during that time and that they're home and comfortable now.
- I finished wrapping all the kids' gifts. I knew I wasn't going to get them shipped in time for Christmas, so I took my time to avoid extra stress. Now, I just have to box them up and go by the post office sometime this week.
- I started playing Lonesome Village for the Switch. It was one of my Christmas presents. I haven't made much progress yet, but I like it so far. It definitely has an Animal Crossing meets Legend of Zelda vibe.
- I was able to watch an episode of To Your Eternity. I've gotten a bit behind because of the busy weekend, but at least I made time for one episode.
- I washed and conditioned my hair tonight. I miss that being a daily thing and can't wait for the bathroom to be done.
- I ordered a tea sampler box online. I want to try more teas, but my local stores only sell them in packs of about 20 for a single flavor. If I don't like the flavor, I'm stuck having to drink 19 more cups. So hopefully this sampler will give me a good variety. The image showed several flavors I've been wanting to try, but who knows what will actually show up in the mail.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Several of my big collectible dreams came true today!!!  I couldn't be happier with the results of my Star Wand trade, and I'm super thankful 
☾ Also had a blast planning some new lineups, and started working on some pfps/signatures to go with them!! ;v; I might be changing things up more frequently after New Year's ahahaha  
☾ Had a really delicious chocolate and orange wafer bar today!  I thought I wasn't a fan of orange and chocolate together, but I think I just hadn't experienced _good_ orange and chocolate; I'm glad I gave it another try!
☾ My parents and I got caught up on Katherine Elizabeth's Empires SMP series! ^^ I loved the Battle Buddies' transformation sequence omg


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This is for *December 25th* (yesterday), as I didn't have much to be happy about today..

♡ Woke up early to spend time with my dad, my brothers, my stepmom (and her mom, sister, and her sister's daughter), to open presents! I got a brand new desk from my little brother (who put the entire thing together, lol. I'm not good with written instructions..), my little brother also gave me a new pair of Airpods (Pros.. he bought some at the airport on his way home for Christmas, and ended up not liking them, so they're mine now!), a Hello Kitty humidifier, Elmo Bomba socks, a Carebear shirt (Tenderheart Bear, I think!), a new organizer for my makeup and other miscellaneous items.. a popcorn tin (with butter, caramel, and cheddar popcorn!), and 3 pairs of leggings! :3

♡ My brother helped me build my desk. When I say 'help me', I mean watch him assemble the entire thing while I just hold things in place and hand him screws and Hex Keys. It's so nice to have him home.. He recently graduated from basic training and he got to come home for Christmas. He goes back to school soon before he gets stationed somewhere for active duty, so I'll miss him.. but I LOVE SPENDING TIME WITH HIM!!!

♡ My mom picked us up and took us over to her house to open more presents! We decorated the tree a bit very last minute because we wanted to wait until my brother got home. We made hot chocolate and watched the Polar Express together, like we do every year. c:

♡ My mom got me a Big Bird plushie.. which is so fluffy and soft. I love Big Bird ;w; Forever my comfort character lol. I also got an Xbox controller for my PC, Pokémon Brilliant Diamond, and a new PC monitor that's running a bit late! She also got me a candle from Bath and Body Works, along with some body care products :3

♡ Went to my aunt's house afterwards. Got to see @Azzy and had a lovely time with my mom's side of the family! I won the ugly sweater contest my aunt was hosting xD I got some chocolate, a Santa figurine, and a $25 Amazon gift-card! Which I used to buy a different gift-card, so I could buy a DIFFERENT gift-card.

♡ Had my niece stay the night. She's such a sweet and funny young lady ;w; For being only 10 years old, she is so smart and kind to others. We talked a lot together. She watched me play DMC5 on my computer and shared candy together c: I love spending time with her! Regardless of what we do, I always have a great time with her!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I have the best spouse ever.
Also, pokeone fixed thier server issue so we have been playing that together again (it's co op through and through, quests and battles). We are on our way to Kantos Elite 4.
It's suppose to warm up enough this week for rain.
And though it is Christmas time, I'm doing well against sugar (though thanksgiving not as much). I say this now, but the other half of Christmas for us is this coming weekend lol and cookies will probably be gifted. But still.


----------



## Alienfish

It's my birthday  Reason enough hehehe.

Well I had a great christmas and nice birthday, and also on vacation until the 4th when I go back workin'


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw this nice Christmas display featuring the Harry Potter kids in front of a local residence.Eh,it looks like Harry might have been hit with the ol' shrinking charm._Reducio!_


----------



## Hat'

I ordered myself plenty of new Pokémon plushes online for Christmas and I cannot wait!!! I have been longing for the Pokémon Fit gen 5 and it finally happened recently; I immediatly jumped on my PC and ordered 5 of them and told myself I would order more later since I'm actually quite poor lol. I also bought some previous ones, including Wailord and Goldeen which I absolutely adore, and a beautiful Bellossom from the Saiko Soda series which is such a cool line. I am so so so excited to receive all of them! 
I also bought some fragrance and some nice shampoo because I'd like to take care of myself a bit more for the year to come, that and I also thrifted some clothes I really like, since I'd like to make a wardrobe overhaul to a preppy/cottagecore mixed style.


----------



## xara

don’t have much to talk about today since i spent most of my day sleeping and relaxing haha, but i hope you’re all doing well! 

𓆩♡𓆪 i made it to 4/5 of the season of giving community favourites polls!! i’ve genuinely been in shock all day LOL. i usually don’t make it to _1_ poll, let alone 4, so this is just... wow.  i’m so shocked and grateful ohmygod. i’m not expecting to win at all since i’m up against some incredible entries and people, but the fact that i made it to polls at all when there were so many amazing entries is an honour. <33 made my entire day fr!
𓆩♡𓆪 gave away a toy duck plush to someone who wanted it! they’re so cute, but i have no need for 2, so wanted my extra to go to someone who’d use it more.  so happy i was able to make someone else happy! 



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 474860
> I saw this nice Christmas display featuring the Harry Potter kids in front of a local residence.Eh,it looks like Harry might have been hit with the ol' shrinking charm._Reducio!_


not really a harry potter fan, but that is so pretty!! so bummed that the holiday season is almost over and people’ll be taking their decorations down soon.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I'm thrilled that my advent calendar made it to the community voting stage!! ;v; It means so much to me, and I'm feeling really grateful.
☾ I was able to work in a little bit of reading time!
☾ Some otome merch I got on sale arrived today!  I've had my eye on this artwork for a while, so I'm glad to have it in my physical collection, and I'm also happy with the random bonus bromide that came with it too. ^^
☾ I played another chapter in the route I'm on in Lover Pretend, and I can't believe I've only got a couple more left.  Hopefully they're longer chapters because I don't really want it to end so soon ahahaha I mean, I know I've still got four routes left to play after this one, BUT STILL—
☾ Watched fWhip's latest video with my family this evening!
☾ And I spent some more time working on aesthetics to go with the lineups I've got planned! I'm already excited to switch to one after the holiday event ends.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- My dog is getting better about going in his crate in the mornings on his own. We don't usually crate him this much, but it's a necessity with all the work going on and contractors coming and going all day. He's always done well in his crate, but he prefers to go in of his own volition rather than being forced into it.
- I was able to take walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks. I didn't get my morning break until literally right before my lunch hour, but at least I did take both of my breaks.
- Even though a few issues came up at work, it could have been a lot worse. Overall, the day wasn't too stressful and I was able to leave work on time this evening.
- The temperature is warming up again. Starting tomorrow, we should have highs over 50F.
- I got the Christmas presents for my niece and nephews packed and ready to ship. I'll be taking them to the post office tomorrow.
- I get to leave work early tomorrow for a massage therapy session.
- There's been more progress made on our bathroom. About 90% of the sheetrock is up now. Only a few places have been left open where they're still working on plumbing or electricity. Tomorrow they plan to start mudding and tiling! Then it will really start to feel like a room again.

Edit: And I just saw that my Lyrical Limerick made it to community voting! I'm so grateful to be included in the list of finalists!


----------



## KittenNoir

Just got out the cinema  seeing the new puss in boots movie


----------



## bestfriendsally

i finally got to make my christmas cookies! ^^




it's got chocolate chips, chocolate beans, chocolate raisins & chocolate sprinkle candys in them :3


----------



## xara

𓆩♡𓆪 enjoyed a delicious late night snack/very late dinner of chicken nuggets and fries. not the most nutritious meal haha, but it was tasty! 
𓆩♡𓆪 this crazy little bug. 


Spoiler: no thoughts behind those eyes










𓆩♡𓆪 looking forward to the season of giving event quiz starting tomorrow! quizzes usually make me nervous lol, but the ones on tbt are always fun! i’m not sure how well i’ll do, but i’m ready to give it my best!  
𓆩♡𓆪 continued watching _the crown_. i even got my mom to watch an episode with me! 
𓆩♡𓆪 enjoyed some of the candy i received for christmas! despite getting pez candy in my stocking almost every year, i actually didn’t figure out how to properly open the packaging until today LOL. i’ve been stabbing it with scissors every year for 10+ years, when all i had to do was peel something to get it open.  i’m feeling pretty silly lmao, but i’m happy i finally know how to properly open it now. 
𓆩♡𓆪 read a new fanfic i enjoyed! haven’t done as much reading the past couple days since i’ve been busy with all the holiday festivities, so it was nice to have something new to read today!


----------



## Saylor

We've gotten a lot of rain today! I finally got rain boots for work so I jumped in a big puddle as I was walking out to go home


----------



## tbro13

I got a new storage cube organizer and put it together correctly by myself! I was then able to reorganized my closet and I took out some things I never wear. Very satisfying decluttering moment


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- The majority of my work day was pretty relaxed. I completed the most important tasks.
- I was able to take a walk on my morning break.
- I had a nice, quiet lunch break. The office was nearly empty.
- I finished placing my votes for all of the Season of Giving events. It was so hard to choose, though!
- I left work early and had a good massage therapy appointment. I didn't realize just how much I needed it.
- I made it to the post office in time to ship the Christmas gifts for my niece and nephews. I put a lot of time, thought, and money into them this year, so I really hope they love them.
- I finished wrapping the gifts for my in-laws. We're planning to see them tomorrow evening if everyone feels healthy.
- More progress on the bathroom! Two rows of tiles are up on the shower wall. They'll be working on tiling pretty much exclusively for the next few days.
- The ductwork they finished is really helping our attic feel better. I didn't have to turn on the space heater at all tonight.
- Tomorrow the quiz starts. I hope I'm able to help my team out some.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ Work was so damn busy for the past three days but that would be an understatement. I’m happy because I managed to make it through those three days, especially since those were my long shifts.
⟡ I’ll see my favorite person tomorrow night. Y’all are probably sick of hearing about her, but she’s literally the best favorite person someone could have. It’s so nice to not feel like I’m a nuisance and she even finds my obsessive behaviors “endearing.” Is this what love feels like? /rh
⟡ I did have to exchange the binder I received from gc2b for a size up. The measurements were correct but I had to get a size up because it wouldn’t fit over my _chest_ area, lol. I’m happy that the exchange process was simple enough and my new one has already been shipped.
⟡ I decided to jump into battle mode on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe last night and I’m surprised with how well I did. On the previous version, I was sixth in the world to reach maximum BR. Battle mode changed a bit from the last game so I wasn’t sure how I would adapt, but I did very well!
⟡ I’m happy the Los Angeles Kings are playing decent hockey. It’s been disappointing the past few years but I’m confident going forward. They could even place first in the very weak Pacific Division.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Got to see new official art of some of my faves!!
☾ Added a few more desktop wallpapers to my collection!
☾ Played Wild World for a bit!  I've already gotten some things I like for my house (even before I've collected all the basic tools ahaha), and it looks like Kabuki will be moving in tomorrow! ^^ I got some donations in to the Museum as well.
☾ I played Lover Pretend again today too!  It was such a good chapter; I was super tempted to keep playing, but I think I'm going to try to save the ending for tomorrow. ;v;
☾ My family and I started watching Solidarity's Empires S2 series!  We're caught up with all the other Minecrafters we usually watch, and we've been wanting to give his channel a try.  My mom and I also watched some Youtube together later!
☾ It was a little later than planned, but my mom and I finally baked and decorated some Christmas brownies!


----------



## Midoriya

**inhales deeply**

Today I'm happy because,

- I've given it a lot of thought and I will be returning to the forums to be active again after several weeks of inactivity.  I don't think it's really a large break that I need anymore like I did in the past, so much as a month long break every now and then (and how could I come all this way NOT to make it to my 10 year TBT anniversary anyway?).

- Part of my house fell apart due to an accident, and I've been hit with a lot of expenses right at the end of the year.  Yet oddly enough it's taken all of that plus some other things to really make me realize how much I was taking for granted before, and to not take ANYTHING for granted anymore.  I didn't have the nicest Christmas because of it, but it was a special Christmas for me.

- I'm really glad that all my favorite sports teams have been winning lately, especially the Dallas Stars and Dallas Mavericks.  The Stars are still in 1st in the NHL Central Division and Luka Doncic for the Mavs tallied the first 60 point 20 rebound 10 assist triple double in NBA history the other day.     

- Work has been going really well for me lately and I realized that I'm very close to achieving 2 of my 3 dreams.  If I'm able to achieve the third one, then I'll be able to realize my ultimate goal of giving back to others.

- Lastly, I'm thankful for all of you here at TBT and all the Christmas lights and gifts you all sent to me!  I wish there was some way I could repay you all.  I'm really looking forward to 2023.


----------



## Autumn247

Had a good Christmas   On Christmas Eve I ordered pizza and watched movies at home.  On Christmas day  I baked 2 egg custard pies.  This was my first time making egg custard pies.  I feel like they came out okay considering I never did it before.  I gave one to my sister when she came over and we exchanged gifts.  She liked her gifts and texted me the following day saying she was really enjoying the pie and that it was really good.  She got me a Fandango gift card, an UberEats gift card, and a nice journal.  
I used the Fandango gift card to purchase two movie tickets for my friend and I to see the new Avatar movie at the movie theater tonight, so I'm looking forward to that
I had an appointment with my psychiatrist yesterday and got some clarification on my diagnosis and talked about some of my trauma from childhood.  She said she was proud of me for finally talking about these things.  She made a couple small med adustments to help me get through a rough patch I'm going through


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I ordered a new diary for the new year and played some Acnh.

Today we went to town and did some shopping - I bought some pens and pastel highlighters for my new diary from WHSmith  and some new slippers from Primark


----------



## Alienfish

Got my new english cocker spaniel plush soft toy in the mail (yes i have a dog soft toy problem i am aware lmao)! it's the faithful friends ones if you're interested, too lazy to put a pic rn lol

very cute lil bub, and i think this one colouration (golden) is my fave among these cocker spaniels!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

My grandmother bought me all languages forever on Rosetta Stone and I have been practicing Mandarin Chinese so I can learn and become fluent!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

I don’t think I’ve had a day this past month that has been good, something always happens to ruin it. With that being said, here are a few things recently that have made me happy.


I used some of my Christmas money to buy some new books and stuffed animals
I’ve been a bit more active on Smule, and my singing voice has definitely improved. I want to start using it a lot again.
I’m happy some of the collectibles in my shop have sold, and I’ve done some trades and purchases from a few people that went well!
I was worried my writing was starting to go downhill, but my co-author for one of my books made a sweet comment on how they enjoyed my more recent work and how I’ve improved a lot, and it really helped my confidence
I’m thankful Christmas went well, and it’s a shame it had to end so soon
My cat. He’s so adorable


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ someone very kindly gifted me a nitro basic subscription for discord! i had no idea you could do that haha, but it honestly made my day! it only lasts for a month, so i’ll make sure to get as much use out of it as i can!
৶ꕤ७ began working on the tbt season of giving 2022 quiz! i was only expecting the questions to be about the event, so i was surprised to see a few general tbt questions included, but i’ve been able to answer the majority of them so far!  just have #4 left to figure out, and i’ll be good to go!  
৶ꕤ७ the bonky. 


Spoiler: can’t even pee in peace








৶ꕤ७ revamped my art thread on here a bit, and posted in it for the first time in months! i don’t make art much anymore nowadays, but still had some stuff i’ve made for tbt events + my avi and sig over the past several months i wanted to share. :’)
৶ꕤ७ continued watching _the crown_.
৶ꕤ७ threw out some garbage and tidied up my room a bit.
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed. 



Croconaw said:


> Y’all are probably sick of hearing about her, but she’s literally the best favorite person someone could have. It’s so nice to not feel like I’m a nuisance and she even finds my obsessive behaviors “endearing.” Is this what love feels like? /rh


i never get tired of hearing about anyone or anything that makes someone happy. so happy for you that you’ve found someone who understands you so well! 



Merielle said:


> ☾ Played Wild World for a bit!  I've already gotten some things I like for my house (even before I've collected all the basic tools ahaha), and it looks like Kabuki will be moving in tomorrow! ^^ I got some donations in to the Museum as well.


i hope you’re enjoying wild world so far! such an amazing game, it was actually my intro to the franchise! brings back so many warm feelings and nostalgia. 



Midoriya said:


> - I've given it a lot of thought and I will be returning to the forums to be active again after several weeks of inactivity.  I don't think it's really a large break that I need anymore like I did in the past, so much as a month long break every now and then (and how could I come all this way NOT to make it to my 10 year TBT anniversary anyway?).


happy to see you back, friend! 



Autumn247 said:


> On Christmas day  I baked 2 egg custard pies.  This was my first time making egg custard pies.  I feel like they came out okay considering I never did it before.


i’ve never had an egg custard pie before, but those look absolutely delicious! looks like you did an incredible job with them!



Alienfish said:


> Got my new english cocker spaniel plush soft toy in the mail (yes i have a dog soft toy problem i am aware lmao)! it's the faithful friends ones if you're interested, too lazy to put a pic rn lol
> 
> very cute lil bub, and i think this one colouration (golden) is my fave among these cocker spaniels!


there are definitely worse problems to have! haha i’d never seen a faithful friend soft toy before, but i googled them and they look adorable! can see why you like them so much.


----------



## LadyDestani

Good to see you back, @Midoriya! I'm sorry to hear about your house. I'll hope you'll be able to get everything sorted out soon.

Today I'm happy because:
- I had another relatively quiet day at work and cleared some incidents out of my queue.
- Because things were so low-key at work, I was able to spend more time on the quiz.
- I think my team has done really well so far, just a couple more tricky questions to figure out.
- I took walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks and weighed myself. I had gained a few pounds since Thanksgiving, but now I'm starting to lose them again.
- All week I've seen dozens of crows hanging out in the trees or on the lawns around my office building. I love crows so any opportunity to watch them is exciting for me.
- I had my annual review today and my boss had nothing but high praise for the way I do my job. It's nice to know that other people recognize your efforts and this will reflect well when it comes time for raises next year.
- I got to leave work on time today.
- More tile went up on the shower walls! They're about 1/3 of the way complete now. Also, the old window that I never liked is gone now. There's just plywood there now, but the new window should be fitted in soon!
- Tomorrow is Friday and then it's the weekend! I'm so looking forward to a chance to relax and sleep in. Between work, the construction, and the holidays, I feel exhausted.


----------



## Merielle

xara said:


> i hope you’re enjoying wild world so far! such an amazing game, it was actually my intro to the franchise! brings back so many warm feelings and nostalgia.


Thanks, I really am! ^^ I've been playing it pretty casually, but I can already see why it got a lot of people into AC.  I've been hoping to check out some of the WW-exclusive events and such for a while now, just from the things I heard about it. Also I don't know if I'm just lucky, but all my villagers have been super nice to me so far ahaha ;w;

Woke up in a good mood and had quite a bit to be happy about today. 
☾ Had fun completing the Lost Bar quiz this morning!  I've been enjoying the extra challenge of trying these quizzes solo.
☾ Went out looking for some specific official art of one of my comfort characters in higher quality, and not only did I find it, I found some new official art in the process!! 
☾ I got through working on some more aesthetics for use on here! I'm uh, getting quite the backup reserve of these now 
☾ Added yet more desktop wallpapers to my collection!  I'm on a roll lately~
☾ Finished Yukito's true ending in Lover Pretend!  It was honestly so good aaaa—and I'm really glad I still have his other good ending left to play too. ;v; I was also pleasantly surprised by all the short stories that unlocked after finishing my first ending, so I'm looking forward to checking those out too.
☾ My family and I watched another episode of Solidarity's Empires S2 series!
☾ I also finished reading another chapter in the book I'm currently on!  I didn't think I was progressing through it so quickly, but I'm already two-thirds of the way through by the looks of it.
☾ And lastly, I made another rubber band bracelet this evening!  I think I might make some more while I'm winding down for the evening. c:


----------



## vinnie

-Falling in Reverse is having a concert very close to where I live at the beginning of next year, so I bought some tickets for that.
-I got to be lazy today. I watched Spirited Away and took a nice nap.
-Played Animal Crossing Wild World. I got a very um, "nice" letter from Eloise. She moved away and said she'll miss everyone except for me. What did I do? 
-Exercised for an hour or so.
-Did laundry and cleaned my room a bit.
-So many exciting things are coming up in 2023, so I'm happy it's almost New Year.


----------



## Alienfish

xara said:


> there are definitely worse problems to have! haha i’d never seen a faithful friend soft toy before, but i googled them and they look adorable! can see why you like them so much.


Haha, true that! Yeah they make really cute and affordable animal soft toys and since I can't have dogs of my own(I do not have that time and money for it, sadly) these are great! I do have a dorgi soft toy (named Candy after the late Queen's one) from the same brand and I hope I can get a corgi one as well!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Making a little side money for the second day in a row, by helping my buddy hang drywall. Normally I would help for free, but I could honestly use the money right now...so it's a win/win.


----------



## Midoriya

- The Cowboys, Stars, and Mavericks all won last night.  I thought at least one of them would lose, but nope.   

- I'm excited to finish work today and then I get a three day weekend!  

- I've been enjoying playing video games a lot more lately, and watching anime as well.   

- I got donuts for breakfast as a special treat!


----------



## KittenNoir

I have been playing the new bratz game that came out on ps5 and I do not understand the hate at all I’m loving it so much I am reliving my childhood when I would be playing the bratz games on my ps2


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ submitted my answers for the tbt season of giving 2022/end-of-year quiz!! i’m not confident in all of my answers, but i’m proud of how many i _am_ confident in, especially since i did the quiz solo! i’ve done the last few tbt quizzes by myself, and i’m so happy with how well i’ve done so far!  i really need to stop doubting myself so much haha.
৶ꕤ७ tomorrow is new year’s eve!! i can’t believe 2022 is nearly over already — it’s been the longest and shortest year of my life.  i’m very excited to see what 2023 will bring, i have a good feeling about it! i hope everyone has a great end of the year and that 2023 treats you well! you all deserve amazing things. <3
৶ꕤ७ picked up some alcoholic beverages to enjoy tomorrow night! haven’t had alcohol since last new year’s haha, so i’m excited!
৶ꕤ७ continued watching _the crown_. i’m nearly finished season 5!



Merielle said:


> Thanks, I really am! ^^ I've been playing it pretty casually, but I can already see why it got a lot of people into AC.  I've been hoping to check out some of the WW-exclusive events and such for a while now, just from the things I heard about it. Also I don't know if I'm just lucky, but all my villagers have been super nice to me so far ahaha ;w;


love that for you, i’m so glad that you’re having fun with it! the wild world exclusive events are honestly so cute and a lot of fun, i hope you enjoy them once you experience them! the bright nights festival was always my favourite, though i’m still mad that i wasn’t able to display pretty lights on my own house.


----------



## Merielle

☾ My eyes were blessed with some truly incredible fanart of one of my favorite characters this morning 
☾ Played Pokémon HeartGold today!  I got my new Hoppip on the same level as the rest of my party, filled out the Unown Report as much as I can at this point, and made progress towards the next area. c: 
☾ I ordered some Kamigami no Asobi artbooks with some of my Christmas spending money, and the first one arrived today! ;v; I got a really good deal on it too, and it was even in brand new condition.
☾ My parents and I watched some Youtube videos, and we got a little more caught up with Solidarity's current Empires series!
☾ I made another rubber band bracelet!  Apparently my dad's students really seem to like these, so I'm hoping to have a reserve supply built up before school starts back ahahah.
☾ And I played Pokémon Legends: Arceus this evening! ^^ I was able to recover a few player satchels and complete some more research tasks.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I had another quiet day at work, no major disasters and very few interruptions.
- I got to take walks on both my morning and afternoon breaks.
- My team worked on the quiz some more and submitted our answers. There were only a few that gave us trouble.
- My dog was a really good boy overall today and was so excited to see me when I got home. He gave me lots and lots of kisses!
- It's Friday and I have the next three days off work. Can't wait to get some sleep and enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Played Wii Sports baseball the other day and beat the champion, Sakura! It certainly wasn't an easy task, but it only took me an hour and about 30 restarts. (A heck of a lot better than last time - Beating Sakura took me days, many close games, probably hundreds of restarts, and a Wii Remote to the wall.)


Spoiler: Sakura ⚾🌸













♡ Changed my signature yesterday! It's nothing super crazy or special, as it's just a screenshot from Wii Sports Resort Swordplay Showdown, but I like it a lot and it matches my avatar! I chose this specific picture because it looked nice and it has two of my favorite CPU Miis (Yoko and Sakura). ^^

♡ I've been having fun playing around with collectibles and lineup ideas lately! I can finally see what the craze is all about, haha.

♡ Watched a bit of South Park and Poofesure today! I'm on season three of SP and I've been rewatching Poofesure's Wii Sports Resort basketball videos.

♡ My grandma bought us a bunch of Hershey's Kisses for New Year's! 

♡ Found a cool Camel by Camel remix! Apparently it's phonk (a subgenre of hip-hop and trap inspired by Memphis rap from the 90's, according to a quick Google search), and it sounds really cool! 


Spoiler: Remix



I'm not going to directly post the link because of the thumbnail (one word: Ankha), but if you're really curious the remix is here on YouTube!



♡ My dog being extra cute. <3


Spoiler: Shadow 🐶🖤


----------



## cherrytheone

I got a lot done today
I got some more gifts from friends 
2023 is starting soon!
Tomorrow I'm practicing for some upcoming concerts in the next few months and it'll be so fun
Got to play new leaf earlier today and I just fished a lot. It was so relaxing. Also Isabelle said I finally have a 100% approval rating so I'll be able to actually start doing some mayoral duties soon 
Gonna finish off that cheesecake I made last week


----------



## Croconaw

_Things obviously haven’t been the best over the last two days, but a few small things over the course of those two days made me happy. I wanted to not just vanish from this thread for a few days, lol._

◇ Long story short, someone I thought thought highly of me made me feel like **** and my favorite person told me I’m perfect the way I am. I kept her up past midnight last night with my bull**** but that situation has been on my mind for over 24 hours. She just keeps me sane and I love it.
◇ I’m literally obsessed with battle mode on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. On most occasions, I’ve been able to beat people with much higher BR than me due to being really good in the old version.
◇ I have the next two days off to _maybe_ feel a little better. The person is someone I have to see in at work on Monday, I’m pretty sure. I just hope it isn’t too draining. 
◇ I tried the new blue raspberry electric strawberry slush from Taco Bell and it was just as delicious as I’d imagined. I’m assuming it’s limited time which is a shame, but I’ll definitely have to get a few more before they’re  gone. It’s probably my favorite slush of theirs by far.


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m all dressed up and out to NYE dinner with my husband 

Also getting ready after to go see fireworks


----------



## river

Today I'm happy because I got a job! Actually happy isn't even the right word, I am perplexed, flabbergasted, in disbelief...

HR had told me that the results of the multiple-step selection process all the applicants participated in would be e-mailed on the 22nd, whether they were positive or negative. But, you know, the 22nd came and went... Christmas came and went... And, if at first the more time went by the more I realized how much I actually wanted the job, it came to a point where I had already settled with the fact that they would probably do like every other company I applied to this year and simply ghost me instead of doing me the decency of actually rejecting me.

To be honest, posting about it here was the only place that I allowed myself to be truly optimistic about the whole thing -- maybe because we don't really know each other so the stakes didn't feel as high... -- so... pretty much everywhere else I was trying to manifest_ "being cool"_ about it... Like, _"Oh, yeah, it's fine if it doesn't work out"_ and "_It's not like this is my dream or what I want to be doing on the long run..."_

But, oh boy, I needed this. Financially, personally, emocionally, intelectually... _Needed _this. I cannot believe I got it.

So, today I wanted to say thank you to everyone who indulged my optimism here! Cynicism can feel like armor but hope is what's actually going to give you the courage to fight for the things you want.

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Sophie23

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## S.J.

river said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a job! Actually happy isn't even the right word, I am perplexed, flabbergasted, in disbelief...
> 
> HR had told me that the results of the multiple-step selection process all the applicants participated in would be e-mailed on the 22nd, whether they were positive or negative. But, you know, the 22nd came and went... Christmas came and went... And, if at first the more time went by the more I realized how much I actually wanted the job, it came to a point where I had already settled with the fact that they would probably do like every other company I applied to this year and simply ghost me instead of doing me the decency of actually rejecting me.
> 
> To be honest, posting about it here was the only place that I allowed myself to be truly optimistic about the whole thing -- maybe because we don't really know each other so the stakes didn't feel as high... -- so... pretty much everywhere else I was trying to manifest_ "being cool"_ about it... Like, _"Oh, yeah, it's fine if it doesn't work out"_ and "_It's not like this is my dream or what I want to be doing on the long run..."_
> 
> But, oh boy, I needed this. Financially, personally, emocionally, intelectually... _Needed _this. I cannot believe I got it.
> 
> So, today I wanted to say thank you to everyone who indulged my optimism here! Cynicism can feel like armor but hope is what's actually going to give you the courage to fight for the things you want.
> 
> Happy new year everybody!



Congratulations!  This is such great news. I hope this job is amazing for you! What a great way to start the new year! 



Sophie23 said:


> Happy new year everyone!



Happy New Year!


----------



## cherrytheone

river said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a job!


Congrats!! I'm so glad you made it! 


river said:


> Cynicism can feel like armor but hope is what's actually going to give you the courage to fight for the things you want.


By the way, this is totally unrelated, but this is such a good inspirational quote 

Again great job! Hope you are provided many more opportunities this coming year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ Played Wii Sports baseball the other day and beat the champion, Sakura! It certainly wasn't an easy task, but it only took me an hour and about 30 restarts. (A heck of a lot better than last time - Beating Sakura took me days, many close games, probably hundreds of restarts, and a Wii Remote to the wall.)


30 restarts lmao Sakura really is a beast isn't she
I miss my sakura avatar lol gonna have to find a new one

had a pretty awful day today bc I've already been annoyed but my boss decided to pull some BS that really ticked me off, BUT I do have one big thing I'm really excited about! my mom gave me some spending money for Christmas and she said I could buy the game I had been talking abt for a bit (being Mario Kart 8 Deluxe). but after careful consideration I decided to hold off on MK8D in favor of getting a copy of Wii Sports Resort and *drumroll* a *Mario* Wii Remote with Wii Motion Plus inside!




despite owning a Wii since 2008 I have not only never played or owned Wii Sports Resort, but I also have never owned a Wii Remote that is capable of Wii Motion Plus at all (including the add-on, bc I've never owned a game that required it to play). so once I receive the game and the remote I'll finally be able to play it for myself! I can't wait to not blame all my problems on the mario wii remote with wii motion plus inside, unlike poofesure who has prob broken like 17 toad wii remotes bc the reason he messes up so much is def bc the remotes suck and not bc he sucks lmaoooo

and ofc I'm still expecting my order from Nintendo to come in the mail, which includes the Waluigi baseball cap and a 3-year journal with Super Mario related prompts to write each day! 

I really hope tomorrow goes better for me. almost wish I didn't have to go into work, but I know I need $$$ and I also need to get my check. hoping to get some much needed cleaning done after work 


edit: almost forgot to mention but the color of the accents on the forum has changed to purple and I am OBSESSED


----------



## xara

happy new year’s eve, friends! it’s been so wonderful reading all the posts in here and sharing the forums with you incredible people this year.  it’s honestly been a mostly **** year for me, but you all made it so much better just by posting and being your amazing selves. you all give me hope. i know this year hasn’t been easy for a lot of you, either, but i hope 2023 is a safe, kind, blessed year for all of you. i’m rooting for you always. <3

৶ꕤ७ i can’t believe i’m saying this, but i came in top 8 for the “holiday snowscape”, “lyrical limericks” and “tiny toy jamboree” events??!?  just making it to 4/5 of the polls was insane, but the fact that i actually won?? 3 times?? i’ve been in shock all day, i truly have no words. i can’t believe i own a special snowflake now omg. it’s always felt like one of those unobtainable collectibles because i just don’t win things, so i’m... :’) wow. idk what i did to deserve this year ending on such an amazing note, but i’m so grateful. i will look at my pretty new snowflake every time i’m having a bad day and cherish it always. 
৶ꕤ७ i’m also so happy that staff re-released the tortimer collectible!! he was one of the 2 character collectibles i’m missing, i’m so happy to own one now! now i just need coco and the gang’ll all be here! 
৶ꕤ७ got 26/30 marks on the tbt season of giving/end-of-year quiz!!  i’m happy with how well i did, and i’m grateful i earned that 1 last choco coin so that i can buy a hanukkah candy for myself!
৶ꕤ७ this whiny little baby. 


Spoiler: bonk says happy new year!








৶ꕤ७ took a nice shower and washed my hair! my hygiene’s really suffered after my injury, so i definitely won’t take being able to take showers for granted ever again haha. happy to be going into the new year clean!
৶ꕤ७ changed my aesthetic! i was gonna wait until monday when the holidays are officially over, but i couldn’t wait haha. i’m waiting until i receive my special snowflake to change my lineup, but i’m liking my new aesthetic so far!!
৶ꕤ७ continued watching _the crown_.
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.

gonna go watch movies with my mom and take shots now, see ya’ll next year!  just so you all know, i did cringe writing that LOL.



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ My dog being extra cute. <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shadow 🐶🖤
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475402
> View attachment 475403


please give shadow a kiss and lots of pets for me.  such a cutie!



river said:


> snip


oh my god, that’s amazing!! i’m so happy for you, congratulations! i’ve been hoping that you’d get it, but i didn’t want to ask in case you hadn’t heard back yet or didn’t get it, so this has honestly made my day as well. <33 congrats again!!



Sophie23 said:


> Happy new year everyone!


happy new year, sophie!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am happy Christmas is done. Tomorrow is a busy day with helping some people, and there is a casual new years visit/thing with some family but nothing holiday-ish. Oddly enough I feel like I can finally put my Christmas decorations out that I have procrastinated doing for weeks. Is it weird to put that stuff out in my house now? Maybe. But I am happy to do it now which I guess is all that matters. So Monday, I will.  And it probably will stay up until Valentines Day.
Tomorrow we get to sleep in a bit because a thing got canceled which made our "have to arrive" later. We would not go to the thing normally, but because of when they want us to be there for stuff we are helping them with, we generally have to be there really early. I actually kind of hate it because I am not a social person in general + being really tired at the same time. So tomorrow, we sleep in a little! Yay!
I have cookies... these cookies that are made out of these fried noodle things and melted chocolate. They are horrible for you. I probably shouldn't have them.. but were gifted to us and they are yummy.
I am also happy that, at least the people in my life, have generally decided to be kinder as they got older. Like I am glad things kinda sunk in. They aren't perfect ( and no one is ) but I guess I am glad to see the change. There is some effort or wanting and it is good.


----------



## vinnie

-I'm happy that I joined this forum. I'm not particularly close with anybody, but I love seeing all of you around! You're all so kind and make my days less boring. I'm honored to say I'm a member of this forum. I hope in 2023 I can make a few close friends here! Happy New Year everyone! 
-I've started playing Minecraft for the first time in ages.
-I helped my family make New Year's Eve dinner. 
-It was 63° today, which was very shocking! Just last week, it was 8°. I got to walk around and ride our four-wheeler for a while. My cats were fond of the warm weather.


xara said:


> ৶ꕤ७ i can’t believe i’m saying this, but i came in top 8 for the “holiday snowscape”, “lyrical limericks” and “tiny toy jamboree” events??!?  just making it to 4/5 of the polls was insane, but the fact that i actually won?? 3 times?? i’ve been in shock all day, i truly have no words. i can’t believe i own a special snowflake now omg. it’s always felt like one of those unobtainable collectibles because i just don’t win things, so i’m... :’) wow. idk what i did to deserve this year ending on such an amazing note, but i’m so grateful. i will look at my pretty new snowflake every time i’m having a bad day and cherish it always.


Congratulations!  It was very well-deserved. I thought all of your entries were amazing!



river said:


> Today I'm happy because I got a job! Actually happy isn't even the right word, I am perplexed, flabbergasted, in disbelief...


That's awesome for you!! Congratulations!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ I won a Christmas Gold Candy in the raffle!! I was already ecstatic enough winning a Tetris Grid in the 12DoC event, I can't believe I won another amazing collectible!! 

♡ I'm so happy that some of my TBT friends won in the Season of Giving's events! Congrats to all the winners! 

♡ Played AC:NH today, I'm hoping that I'll get to play more often! I also watched some Poofesure in the background while crafting fish bait. ^^

♡ I'm loving the new purple accents on the forum - Purple is my favorite color, and it's such a lovely shade, too! 

Happy new year, here's hoping that everyone's 2023 will be fantastic! ​


xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-


Oh my gosh I'm so happy to hear this!!! I'll admit it, I actually squealed excitedly while reading your post.  Wii Sports Resort is a super fun game, I hope you enjoy it once you get it!! 
The Mario-themed Wii Remotes (with Wii MotionPlus inside) are awesome, so happy you're getting one too!!



xara said:


> -snip-


Congrats again on your win, xara!! The Special Snowflake collectible looks absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in today.

- Having fun playing Pokemon more again.

- @Foreverfox The Dallas MAVERICKS beat the San Antonio Spurs 126-125 thanks to another 50 point game by Luka Doncic.  He really be putting up those video game numbers.   

- I'm excited for the first time in awhile for the new year to start.  I have a lot to prove this coming year, and a lot of things going my way.  I am a bit sad that I missed out on TBT's Christmas event, but I'm glad everyone else had fun.  Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I got to sleep in today.
> 
> - Having fun playing Pokemon more again.
> 
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas MAVERICKS beat the San Antonio Spurs 126-125 thanks to another 50 point game by Luka Doncic.  He really be putting up those video game numbers.
> 
> - I'm excited for the first time in awhile for the new year to start.  I have a lot to prove this coming year, and a lot of things going my way.  I am a bit sad that I missed out on TBT's Christmas event, but I'm glad everyone else had fun.  Happy New Year, everyone!


YESSS!! That certainly makes up for my Michigan CFP semifinal loss. It was painful


----------



## TheDuke55

I planned on having a few days off for Christmas but it didn't happen lol. So I actually have off tomorrow and I am going to sleep in (my sleeping in is not waking up at 2am for work) And I made myself a cheese ball and I'm going to eat it with some crackers tonight. Honestly not all that amazing, but I don't have work and I can do whatever I want.


----------



## cherrytheone

I'm excited for the new year even though I have to go to work on New Year's Day. It'll be ok. It means I'll be earning lots of money this year 

I also got another Christmas present today that my mom forgot to give to me on Christmas. It's ok, I've been enjoying it a lot (it was a cute hat) today.

Im also happy I got to spend time with family/friends recently and even more this coming week. Especially Sofia who has been especially sweet and cute over the past few days.


Spoiler: Her lying down










Plus I had tons of time to play on the ol 'DS. _New Leaf_ is so much fun, I haven't played _Animal Crossing_, _City Folk_, or even _New Horizons _in several days because _New Leaf _*absolutely takes the* *cake. 
*


Spoiler: Me ranting about New Leaf



I wasn't kidding when I said it's the best Animal Crossing game in terms of features and I hadn't even played it yet.

Man, I'm just rolling in Bells right now because of Tortimer Island and Reese. There's so much to do and to unlock. Great plot. Music is beautiful (even though it can get repetitive and annoying but I like it better than NH). And best of all it is like the offspring of CF and NH because it has alright graphics and conveniences such as more storage and being able to hold a net while shaking a tree and fishing doesn't suck (NH) AND tools don't take up space in your hand and music is awesome and it has similar shopping district to (CF). It has an interesting role for Tom Nook and incentives (meow coupons- I've played welcome amiibo) like in NH. But there's more structure and roles for old NPCs like in CF.

There's also tons of new interesting features that only really show up in NL (and never even came back to NH) such as the whole snow family. The town tree. _You being mayor and not just a representative!_ And Leif's own shop. And Labelle's own shop. _And the return of Pelly, Pete and Phyllis who never came back to NH for whatever reason. _And Porter. And Main Street. And Tortimer Island (well we got some of this in NH with the Mystery Tours and Kapp'n's Tours but they are not nearly as op as TI.)


I just really love _New Leaf _man.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

*My highlights of 2022*​Well then, as 2022 is about to wrap out, I guess I should make a post in this thread about what I’m happy about _this entire year_. Now, let’s see if I can remember all my highlights of 2022. It’s gonna be pretty long, so buckle up your seatbelts lol.

*January*

At the beginning of 2022, I was gifted a PS4 and GT Sport from my dad! It took me some time to download all the updates, but once I did, I was pretty much all good to go. Anyways, I still remember crashing into a wall after going through one corner on a track lol. Not only did I get a refreshing experience of driving and discovering more relaxing soundtracks to listen to, but it also opened up a whole new avenue when it comes to designing custom liveries, especially when I made some decals myself over at Inkscape to be uploaded in the game. Actually, if it weren’t for GT Sport, I don’t think I would’ve gained some skill using that software via tutorials plus experimenting, and I’m very happy about that too. The best part is that I got to import those liveries over to Gran Turismo 7 saving me from having to redo them, which I will talk about it later in the post. 


There was a huge snowstorm sometime in January and I hadn’t experienced anything like it since I was a young child. Anyways, the snow reached up to my knees and I took quite a lot of pictures with my mother and sister just enjoying it. Admittedly, my dad just had to go somewhere, so it was quite eventful trying to push the car out of the driveway LOL. The car probably redlined too oops. But aside from that, I was just cozied up indoors while making a livery in GT Sport later that evening.


This is kind of a weird point, but I felt very sick later on in the month that lasted for a couple of weeks (which I have a suspicious feeling was covid). One thing that took my mind off of it was when @/Mairmalade organized a Smash Bros. friendlies session that day and decided to leave the Switch in the background hearing everyone who participated duking it out. That's right, @/Midoriya, I still remember you spamming prominence revolt to no end, but it genuinely helped me feel a little better.  In case you're wondering, I made a full recovery from the sickness!
*March*

Getting Gran Turismo 7 on release day which was on March 4, 2022. I remember being so excited leading up to the release as I am a huge fan of the series for pretty much my whole life. I will say, however, that things didn’t fare too well for the game a couple of weeks after release to the point I didn’t touch the game for nearly a month. I won’t go into detail about the drama that happened (it's a long story), but it did make me very sad at the time. Fortunately, things improved for the better (even if it was small steps at a time) and I’ve just been playing the game since. Appreciating the cars in the game, discovering even more soundtracks to listen to, taking advantage of a glitch (that was eventually patched out) that allowed me to have fun with silly engine swaps, golding licences, missions and circuit experiences, driving on tracks that are both returning and new to the series, doing silly custom races, and just generally enjoying it as a person who likes cars gave me quite a lot of entertainment (as if my posts throughout the year didn’t tell you that lol). Here are some of the custom liveries I made in GT Sport and Gran Turismo 7 throughout the year that mostly contain my custom decals! I will _never_ get tired of seeing stuff that I made on my own and applying them to cars.



Spoiler: Haha, car go vroom



Car pictured here is the *2016 Porsche 911 GT3 RS (991)*.




The two cars pictured here from left to right are the *1992 Honda NSX Type R* and the *2002 Honda NSX Type R*.




And of course, how could I forget the *1999 Honda S2000 *my dream car?




You may remember a livery on a *Volkswagen Beetle Gr.3 *that I made for @/xSuperMario64x, but those images are in a separate point. 


*April*

The TBT Egg Hunt… Oh dear, I remember all of us on here trying to solve egg #6. That was so evil finding it as it only appeared at a certain time (I think it was somewhere around 4 in the morning?!?). Really glad that we managed to solve it eventually lol. Aside from that, I really loved how this event allowed the TBT community to work as a team to solve the clues. I’m not really good at solving clues even when I tried my hardest, so I’m very thankful for that haha.


Played Metroid Dread and completed it in its entirety. It was another game that I got at the beginning of 2022 and as a person who’s new to the series and tried out the older games on Nintendo Switch Online (back when I had an active membership), I enjoyed the game a lot, even though it was testing my reflexes every now and then lol.
*May*

*Feel free to skip this point.* I still remember the time in late May when I had to take my sister to her dentist appointment and spotted a few cars that made me extremely happy. This would not be possible if they hadn’t rebooked my sister’s appointment a few hours earlier than the original time. Anyway, the cars that I recognized were the *fifth-generation Dodge Viper*, the *2017 Ford GT*, the *Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren*, the *Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG,* and the *2017 Alpine A110*! I almost wanted to shed some tears while I was there witnessing those awesome cars. 
*June*

The TBT Celebrating Diversity event was held in June and everyone who participated in it designed their own animal villagers based on themselves. I still remember a lot of the designs people made. I don’t know about you guys, but I personally think that it’s the best event for me in 2022 (with the TBT Fair coming a close second!) reading the entries and designing my own villager, Pag-asa. It’s really nice seeing the villager designs that people came up with and reading all the stuff they typed down. It made me happy that @/Midoriya (who drew Tazan), @/xSuperMario64x (who drew Sterling), and @/Roxxy (who drew Kylie & Kodie) participated in this event as well, which sparked a few drawing ideas down the line incorporating our villagers! I’ll admit, it also made me very happy to see @/skarmoury’s entry (who drew Bun Bun) knowing that I’m not the only person with a Filipino background on TBT hehe. Trying to draw a Philippine Eagle in AC style was quite a fun challenge for me, and I loved how he turned out. While he was originally created for this event, I often find myself wanting to draw Pag-asa more throughout the year while making some minor changes to his design. Needless to say, it’s very likely that you’ll still see the silly birb around the forums in the future because why not lol. It makes me happy to look at the villager I created. One thing that really opened up my eyes is that our life experiences and struggles are also important. Not just our ethnicity. 



Spoiler: The silly birb 🦅







And here's his most recent design. 





*July*

Nothing much, but being able to go for a walk multiple times during the month of July. A lot of the time, the sunny weather made it a pleasant experience for me. And this was before the temperatures were getting a little too hot, so I was just enjoying it!

*August*

Staying on the topic of forum events, the TBT Fair had an enchanted forest theme! I really loved the activities and other stuff that had to go on which heavily gave me The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap vibes! Definitely one of my favourite events that I participated in on TBT and enjoying the activities I participated in. One of my favourite activities was coming up with a caption for images containing those gnomes and reading what others have come up with. We all know that the rebel gnome has been immortalized into a collectible and that’s pretty funny lol. I’m very thankful for the staff that organizes all of these forum events in the past, present, and future. I can’t imagine the amount of work that’s been poured into them! Another highlight of TBT Fair for me is getting the enchanted bloom collectible. I did _not_ see that coming as I never expected any of my entries to be nominated. Who knew that dressing up as Steve from Blue's Clues and repping for the TBTWC 2021 team after all this time would lead to a staff nomination?



Spoiler: Blue skidooed, then I can too!









Going karting after I hadn’t done so in years. I absolutely love the exciting experience of feeling all the bumps on the track and the butt-clenching g-forces throwing the kart into corners. I felt tired after, but definitely something that I’ll remember for a very long time in my life. I want to do this more often!


If you frequent this thread, you may remember seeing multiple posts on this thread of me mentioning my “art project” as I kept calling it before revealing what it is. From mid-March to late August, I was working on an ambitious car livery on a *Volkswagen Beetle Gr.3* for @/xSuperMario64x after he told me about the existence of Beetle Adventure Racing, which sparked the idea in the first place. I’ve sunk in so many hours doing drawings and tracing them over in Inkscape so they could be used as decals in Gran Turismo 7, along with other miscellaneous stuff that I wanted to put in. Most of them contain his OCs and plushies which helped me improve my drawing skills in quite a few areas throughout the year. This car livery brought another thing too, and that’s a strong friendship with Bug. I’ve come to know him better since then, and I’m really glad to have made a positive impact on him which touches my heart. I don’t know if you’re reading this my friend, but I appreciate the extreme amount of patience that took me months to complete (plus keeping it a surprise from others here on TBT!) and know that you are deserving of love and respect in every capacity as a human being.  To think all of this happened just because of a particular video game I never heard of before… Is an amazing thing that happened in the first place. We’ve been keeping in touch since over on discord talking about stuff and getting laughs out of it too making for some good out-of-context quotes thread material lol.



Spoiler: The livery that literally took me months to make



You see all these drawings of Bug's OCs and plushies? I drew _all_ of them, and it never fails to make me smile looking at this livery while showcasing improvement in my drawings over time. 








*September*

Going to a fair that my sister and I went to. I initially didn't want to go, but my dad insisted that I should since he bought two admission tickets. Long story short, my sister and I enjoyed going on various rides, eating some food, checking out some stuff in a building and doing very sloppy driving in F1 22 using a wheel and pedals, and just making memories.
*November*

Getting around to watching Sailor Moon for the very first time after a drawing I made. I enjoyed watching all the episodes and even completed the first season! But most importantly, I got to watch them with my sister which made for some good bonding time, laughing together at the funny moments as they happen (I probably sounded like a kettle a few times lol).



Spoiler: Moon tiara action!










*December*

Participating in the TBT Winter event even though I joined halfway through. I still got some fun out of it making a couple of entries and being able to gift collectibles to my friends and a few others. 


Participating in the secret Santa drawing of 2022 that was organized by @/Balverine. I still very much appreciate that @/Flicky loved the drawing I made for him containing his pink feline OC. And to finish it with a cherry on top, @/jadetine was the one who did my request for my animal villager and dream car, and she did an amazing job with the drawing! It’s really beautiful. Actually, it felt pretty wholesome looking at all the other drawings that other people had made. 
*Stuff that happened throughout the year*

Watching the 2022 Formula 1 season throughout the year! While it may not be dramatic as the 2021 season, there were still some races that produced some great battles.

*Feel free to skip this very lengthy point.* Oh no, here it is again lol. If you read any of my posts in this thread throughout 2022, you may have occasionally seen me mention about the cars I've seen out on the roads. While I actually spotted fewer cars compared to 2021, the different kinds I saw absolutely blows it out of the water. It’s really great seeing the likes of a *Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 C7*, a *Nissan Figaro*, a *1970 Plymouth AAR Cuda*, and a *Ferrari F8 Tributo* on the roads, but if you’re wondering which car absolutely comes out on top, it’s no doubt the *Suzuki Cappuccino*. It’s small, quirky, and mainly sold for the Japanese, so it pleasantly surprised me to the point of almost breaking into tears (silly I know) seeing it here in Canada which was most likely imported. I don’t think words can’t describe how happy it makes me seeing these awesome cars in real life since I usually see only them in video games. For those who are really curious as to all the cars I’ve spotted in 2022 (I excluded the ones that I originally saw in 2021), they’re hidden away in the spoiler below. I will warn you, though, that 74 cars are a lot. You may be surprised by a few cars that actually appeared in the Gran Turismo series at one point!



Spoiler: The list of cars I spotted in 2022






Spoiler: Are you sure you want to see it?






Spoiler: Okay, don’t say I didn’t warn you lol



*The ‘*’ indicates the appearance (or similar) in the Gran Turismo series.*

*Jaguar XJ8*
*2012 Tesla Model S**
*Lamborghini Urus*
*Audi R8 (First Generation)**
*Jaguar F-Type**
*Chevrolet Camaro (Fourth Generation)**
*Chevrolet Camaro (Third Generation)**
*Subaru WRX STI (Fourth Generation)**
*Chevrolet Cavalier (First Generation)*
*2005 Chrysler 300C**
*2003 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder****
*Honda Insight (First Generation)****
*2022 Genesis G70 3.3T AWD Premium Package****
*MGA*
*2018 Ford Focus RS****
*Dodge Viper SRT-10 (Third Generation)****
*Nissan 240 SX (Nissan 180SX in Japan)****
*Ferrari F12 Berlinetta****
*2014 BMW M4 Coupe****
*Ford Mustang GT (First Generation)*
*2011 Toyota Prius C (Toyota Aqua)**
*Lexus LC 500****
*2017 Fiat 124 Spider*
*1979 Fiat 124 Spider*
*Volkswagen Karmann Ghia****
*Porsche 911 Carrera Cabriolet (964)****
*2010 Jaguar XKR Coupe****
*1969 Mercedes-Benz 300 SEL 6.3*
*1970 Plymouth AAR Cuda****
*2008 Tesla Roadster****
*Toyota GR86****
*Karma Revero*
*2015 Mercedes-AMG GT S****
*Lexus SC 430****
*Nissan Figaro*
*Hyundai Tiburon GT****
*Ferrari F430****
*Chevrolet Corvette C7 ZR1****
*Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren****
*Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG****
*Dodge Viper (Fifth Generation)****
*2017 Alpine A110****
*2017 Ford GT****
*2022 Subaru BRZ****
*Volkswagen Golf GTI Mk7****
*MINI Cooper (Classic model)****
*Suzuki Cappuccino****
*2019 Toyota Tundra TRD Pro****
*McLaren MP4-12C****
*Toyota MR2 (Second Generation)****
*Ferrari 458 Italia****
*Alfa Romeo 4C****
*Datsun 240Z (Nissan 240Z)****
*Chrysler Crossfire****
*2013 Ford Focus ST****
*Volkswagen Golf GTI Mk5****
*Toyota Supra Mk4****
*Alfa Romeo 147 GTA****
*2015 Ford Focus ST****
*Ferrari F8 Tributo****
*Ferrari 308****
*Porsche 911 Cabriolet (993)*
*DMC Delorean****
*Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 1LE****
*Dodge Viper GTS (Second Generation)****
*Eagle Talon ESi****
*Porsche 911 Turbo (930)****
*Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4****
*Alfa Romeo GTV****
*2008 Maserati GranTurismo S****
*Toyota Prius (Third Generation)****
*Jaguar S-Type R****
*Nissan Stagea RS Four****
*Lamborghini Huracan LP 610-4****
The number of cars I spotted in 2022 that appeared in the Gran Turismo series is *63*!









Reading the posts in this thread throughout the year. It’s always awesome seeing the stuff that makes people happy, big or small. And the others who frequently post here too. I could almost recognize who wrote it if you were to hide the signature, profile pic, and username of that person. It’s always worth mentioning the happy stuff in this thread because things can get tough in life, so we should make those moments count that brings a bit of happiness even for a little bit.
Ultimately, what makes me really happy is being alive and able to experience what has happened in my life this year, both bad and good. 
Aaaaaaaaanyway, that’s definitely the most gigantic post I’ve written in this thread lol. If you were somehow able to read everything, you deserve a huge round of applause and a slice of cake. It may have also given you a bit of nostalgia on a few of these points, especially the TBT events. Happy new year, and I look forward to seeing you all in 2023!


----------



## ecstasy

im happy bc i love my friends soooo much !!!!! they make me so happy!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

@river Congrats on your new job! I hope you get to grow and learn and enjoy you role for many years to come. 

@xara Congrats on your Special Snowflake! You totally deserved it. I especially loved your Tiny Toy Jamboree entry. 

@Shellzilla_515 Wow! That was a lengthy read, but I finished every word. (Ok, maybe I only skimmed through the car list.) It's so nice to see how many things have made you happy all year long. I agree that it always makes me happy to come here and see everyone's posts. It's really helped me a lot through the last few years to try to find _something, _no matter how big or small, that made me happy every day. It's given me a slightly more positive outlook, even when things are down. I hope to continue to see yours and everyone else's post in 2023! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I got to sleep late.
- I didn't have to work today.
- I got a break from construction and didn't have to put my dog in his crate.
- My team got 27/30 answers correct in the Lost Bar Quiz! One of my teammates won the Special Snowflake raffle!
- I earned enough Chocolate Coins thanks to the quiz to afford a second Hanukkah Candy. I'll buy it on New Year's Day.
- I was feeling sluggish all day because it was raining, so I was happy I didn't have anything to do or anywhere to go.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog. My dog snuggled with me on the couch.
- I played some more Lonesome Village and rescued a couple of villagers.
- I finished season 1 of Raven of the Inner Palace.
- I took a 'bath' and washed my hair tonight, then put on some fresh pajamas, so I'm feeling cleaner.
- I get to sleep in again tomorrow.
- Tomorrow (technically today since it just passed midnight) is my dog's 7th birthday. I hope I can make it a special day for him! 
- 2022 is ending and I'm going into 2023 hopeful that it will be a better year. 2022 was already an improvement over 2020 and 2021, so I hope the trend will continue. Happy New Year to everyone on TBT! Wishing you all the best in the new year!


----------



## vinnie

I know I just posted, but my best friend of five years just sent me a heartfelt message about how he's so lucky to have me in his life and hopes I am for many more years to come. I'm in literal tears. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter best friend. He's been with me through so much for so long, and I'm grateful to have him. He made my 2023 amazing already. Words can't express how much he means to me, and I hope we're in each other's lives for a very long time.


----------



## Merielle

Congrats on getting the job @river!!!  I'm so happy for you, I hope you have a blast with it!!

☾ Had a slightly-belated Christmas celebration with my grandparents, and it went a lot smoother than I thought it would!  I got some really neat presents, and they seemed to love theirs too! ^^ Amongst other things I got some nice teas, so I've been enjoying those this evening.
☾ Came home to find that the new Slime Rancher plushes I ordered with some of my Christmas money had arrived (now I have Cotton, Batty, and Angler friends to keep me company until I get to play SR2!), and that I'd won a Special Snowflake for my Christmas Countdown entry!!! ;v; So many of my collectible dreams have come true recently and I'm just so incredibly thrilled _aaaaaa_ 
☾ I got to see some new official artwork of a couple of my faves!! Small and low-res, yeah, but it's cute art anyway ahahaha 

I hope everyone stays safe and has a great 2023!!


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I worked on my island. - new areas!

I didn’t know what to do with my museum building so I’m using it for the Reptile House like they have at London zoo so I’m doing a London zoo area.

And I’ve started and finished the Burrow - The Weasley’s house

So I think I’ll continue working on those areas later today

Today I’m just happy it’s a fresh new year and my nephew will be born this year


----------



## Cirice

A little lame but I am happy that I get to receive birthday wishes on this forum every year, it's fun to see my profile page mostly filled with them since I don't spend that much time on the forum through the year. It makes me very happy that I'm growing and evolving with this place >v<


----------



## TalviSyreni

For the first time in years, I feel relaxed on New Year's Day and more excited for the year ahead than usual. Long may this feeling continue.


----------



## Chris

My partner and I hosted a Hogmanay party with four of our close friends last night. 

Took this photo before the good wine and fancy cheese spread came out, oops! There was also homemade sachertorte topped with strawberries and cream. Unconventional but very good!


Spoiler









I beat three of my mates in the Crossing Cup in_ Mario Kart 8 Deluxe _at exactly 11:59PM. We had just enough time to open a bottle of fizz before it hit midnight. And, a nice little surprise we weren't expecting, was that from where we were—_the apartment is on the 7th & 8th floors and has window walls_—we had an incredible view of a fireworks display! 
One of our guests stayed the night and when I went downstairs to make lunch 20 minutes ago I found he'd cooked up French toast and samosas and left them for us before leaving.


----------



## Alienfish

Had a good New Year's Eve night together with a couple of friends at one of their places!

Got a decent Party Hat Gengar in PoGo, as well as a couple of nice Reshirams...need one of the latter shiny though, it's so pretty *_*

Got an avatar I wanted on Neopets today! (one of those randoms that takes 1 month for some and 13 years for others like me haha).


----------



## Imbri

Last night was quiet - just the kitties and me, which was nice. 

Just realized that the trip I've been planning for months to see my brothers is now almost here. 3 weeks. Funny how it creeps up on you.

I get to start using my new planner/calendar today. Most pre-made ones don't fit my needs, so I've been making my own. Time to start filling it in.

Work is closed, so an extra day off. I'm going to be sort of lazy, I think.


----------



## hakutaku

I've gotta be honest, I've been really suffering and distracted these past few days. My infection/whatever was wrong with me just wasn't getting better. But I've actually begun to feel better today. I was having trouble sleeping due to extreme anxiety and feeling uncomfy, but I managed to sleep 10 hours today  Watching the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya helped destress me a lot, it's a good movie!

My mum made a chickpea korma for a New Year's Dinner! <3 I had some nice garlic naan and onion bhajis with it.

We're going shopping tomorrow morning so I can buy some stuff for my trip (I'm flying out early next week) and exchange money for euros, plus my mum wants to buy a winter coat lol. And we also plan to have brunch together.


----------



## Sophie23

I just ordered my new phone - IPhone 13 in colour starlight (kinda of like a white colour)

And I ordered a case - a Harry Potter one! 

And I ordered a screen protector


----------



## river

cherrytheone said:


> By the way, this is totally unrelated, but this is such a good inspirational quote



Thank you!  that's the energy I'm trying to hold onto this year, I'm so glad I wrote it down somewhere! ❤



xara said:


> oh my god, that’s amazing!! i’m so happy for you, congratulations! i’ve been hoping that you’d get it, but i didn’t want to ask in case you hadn’t heard back yet or didn’t get it, so this has honestly made my day as well. <33 congrats again!!



That is so sweet, xara, thank you ❤ I feel like a have a pretty big heart already but I think you just made it grow a little more 

And to @S.J. @vinnie @LadyDestani and @Merielle, thank you for all the kind wishes! I hope 2023 brings new opportunities, challenges and adventures to you all! 

Today I'm happy that I started the year by watching just the most perfect movie. I had never heard of it before but I told my dad I wanted to watch something with Joanne Woodward and he chose _Rachel, Rachel_, a 1968 movie that her husband Paul Newman directed.

I had my favorite type of movie cry: the one you have after the movie is over, when the credits start rolling. I didn't expect to like it as much but it truly touched me somewhere deep. It's so feminine and difficult and lovely. So painfully sensitive. It's kind of a downer but I'd recommend it if you're in the mood for one!


----------



## KittenNoir

I am just relaxing in bed with a cup of tea looking at home décor online   I kind of wanna make a mini coffee station like this:




 But in black as that is the colour around my home


----------



## xara

happy new year!!  i hope you’ve all had an incredible first day of 2023!

৶ꕤ७ ended 2022 by watching _violent night_ and _don’t worry darling_ (and getting slightly tipsy)! my mom definitely liked _violent night_ more than i did (she’s more into action movies than i am lol), but it was alright! david harbour was awesome, he’s honestly the main reason i watched it haha.  i’d already seen clips of _don’t worry darling_, so i already knew certain plot points and how it ended, but it was my favourite of the 2! i liked the concept. florence pugh did great, and olivia wilde was surprisingly a highlight for me as well! they both slayed their roles. ^^
৶ꕤ७ this happened yesterday haha, but i changed my lineup! it’s a temporary one-liner since i’m sure the fireworks will disappear soon, but i think it’s pretty! still in disbelief that there’s a special snowflake in it, though... like that’s mine now?? i won that?? unreal! 
৶ꕤ७ this also happened yesterday, but i was able to help someone buy a tortimer collectible! they were a few tbt short, so i sent them over the amount they needed. c’: it’s small, but doing stuff like that never fails to make me feel good and put a smile on my face. 
৶ꕤ७ i’ve had to wear a cloth-like sock on my foot for the past 9 weeks because of my fracture and how swollen my foot was, and today i was finally able to put a normal sock on!!!  my swelling is practically all gone, which is honestly a miracle haha. i’m so happy! i haven’t tried to put my regular shoe on in a couple weeks, but maybe next time i’ll be able to finally get it on?  
৶ꕤ७ i’ve been trying to be more courageous with trying new foods and re-trying foods that i didn’t like in the past, and tonight i tried fried pickles! pickles are honestly one of my least fave foods, but i wanted to give it a go since i’d never tried them fried before. ...did not like it! but i’m happy that i gave it a try, anyways haha.
৶ꕤ७ did some self-care.
৶ꕤ७ tidied up my room a bit.



vinnie said:


> Congratulations!  It was very well-deserved. I thought all of your entries were amazing!


thank you so much!! i honestly still can’t believe i won haha. and i’m very happy you joined the forums as well — you’re wonderful, and one of the sweetest members imo. 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Congrats again on your win, xara!! The Special Snowflake collectible looks absolutely stunning!!


thank you so much again, friend!! congrats again on your win as well! the christmas gold candy looks so nice in your lineup!! 



LadyDestani said:


> @xara Congrats on your Special Snowflake! You totally deserved it. I especially loved your Tiny Toy Jamboree entry.


thank you so much, destani! really means a lot.  i loved your “lyrical limericks” entry; it honestly made me chuckle when i read it. ^^ and happy birthday to your dog!! i hope he’s had a wonderful day! give him lots of pets for me! <33



Merielle said:


> and that I'd won a Special Snowflake for my Christmas Countdown entry!!! ;v; So many of my collectible dreams have come true recently and I'm just so incredibly thrilled _aaaaaa_


congrats on your snowflake!! your advent calendar was so stunning, i was thrilled to see that it won, especially since i knew the special snowflake was one of your dream collectibles!! i just know you’re gonna make beautiful lineups with it.


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I’ve finally unlocked the Blue Falcon in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. It was my main vehicle in the older version, but it looks like maybe I’ll stick to the Biddybuggy (which was actually the first thing I unlocked) after all.


Spoiler: And right after I’d unlocked this, too.








⟡ I woke up to a sweet message from my favorite person checking on me and seeing how I was doing. I honestly wasn’t expecting it but she really does care.
⟡ I cleaned up my room a ton and washed my bed sheets, which was very much needed. I’m happy with how much cleaning I actually got done. It was so long overdue it wasn’t even funny, lol.
⟡ I wouldn’t say I slept well over the past two days, but it was a good amount in terms of hours. Even so, I do feel better and needed these two days to mentally recover

Edit: Typo, lol. I had to fix it.


----------



## Franny

I am so freaking glad I'm home. My "vacation" was a nightmare full of stress and drama and anxiety. I slept in my own bed last night and it's the most comfiest I've been in a while. I will never take what I have for granted ever again!!!


----------



## vinnie

-I listened to Måneskin's "new" song, La Fine. I honestly haven't listened to music lately, so I didn't notice they came out with another song until today. I really like it.
-My cat is in my room right now since my neighbor's dog was outside. She's currently cuddled up with me, asleep. 
-I chatted with my best friend for a bit today. Talking to him is always the highlight of my day.
-I bought a new game on my Xbox called What Remains of Edith Finch. It's a stunning game, and it made me cry a few times. I finished it completely in an hour, which was kind of disappointing.
-2022 is over. There were plenty of great highlights of 2022, but I'm happy 2023 is finally here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

First post in this thread of 2023! Happy new year to all of you and I hope you all had a great day today!  Things got off a bit of a rocky start for me, but it quickly turned around on a good note!

A random cat decided to visit my backyard. My mother was the first one to notice through the window and my father opened the back door so we could all check it out. It lifted up my mood significantly and this silly cat tried to be a furry loaf lol.
I opened my presents and got a few things! I got some clothes, $100, a $50 eshop card, a towel (lol), a Peanuts-themed mat (another lol), but the highlight for me is that I got F1 22! There was a short free trial a few months ago where I tried it out. With the copy of the game, I can just play casually and experiment with some things for myself without rushing through.
My sister opened up the presents that I gifted to her and she loved them so much. That made me really happy to see my sibling filled with joy. 
I went on a car stroll with my mother and sister while listening to some jazz fusion music! The weather was pretty cloudy with rain coming eventually, but I still had a great time.
*Feel free to skip this point.* Yay, the first day of 2023 and I spotted a car that I'd yet to see prior to today! It appears to be a *1991 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.3*! What's also interesting is that it only has one wiper blade on the windshield, so that's pretty unusual since I'm so used to seeing cars with two wiper blades at the front.
I took a small nap and felt a bit more energized.
I played F1 22 to get a better feel of the driving physics in this game. My driving is very rough compared to when I play any of the Gran Turismo games, but I'm sure I'll get used to it over time.
Not gonna lie, I feel lowkey happy to see a few people on here rocking a Sailor Moon aesthetic lol.
It's always great talking to @/xSuperMario64x.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m happy today because I was able to get the two cabinets I wanted. A day ago, they were out of stock online, and earlier today I got a text letting me know they were back. I was able to drive to the store and pick them up. I thought maybe they would be sold out for a while. A microwave I really wanted sold out months ago, and I’m still waiting for it to come back. I got the cabinets though, so I’m happy


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning and feel like I've gotten a good amount of sleep this weekend.
- Since my back has been feeling a lot better, I decided to try sleeping in bed the whole time this weekend. I had started getting up early in the morning and moving to the couch to sleep like 2 years ago because the change in location kept my back from getting too stiff. So far, I haven't felt any worse from staying in bed, so hopefully I can go back to normal now. I probably could have done this sooner, but I was scared to try and have a relapse.
- The weather was really lovely, warm and sunny.
- I got some laundry done and put away some of the Christmas stuff.
- Going down to the basement, I've noticed that the contractors have cleaned up a lot done there. In cleaning up their own messes, they've also ended up cleaning things that have been dirty for years. That's a nice bonus.
- I watched an episode of To Your Eternity. Only 1 more episode and I'll be caught up.
- I forgot to mention this yesterday but I love the purple accents on the forum!
- I think my dog had a pretty good birthday today! He enjoyed his walk, got plenty of attention, a chewstick, and lots of extra treats and food. He's exhausted right now. I love the way his tongue sticks out when he's sleeping. It's so adorable! 



Spoiler: Tired pupper


----------



## Merielle

xara said:


> congrats on your snowflake!! your advent calendar was so stunning, i was thrilled to see that it won, especially since i knew the special snowflake was one of your dream collectibles!! i just know you’re gonna make beautiful lineups with it.


Thank you so much!! ;w; Congrats on getting your snowflake too!  I was really happy to see you amongst the winners!

☾ Forgot to mention this last night, but I love the current purple accents on the forum, it's so pretty 
☾ My family and I watched our usual episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Fairy Tail this morning!  We didn't have time yesterday, but it worked out well since there's no episode of One Piece this week and we're all caught up with Spy x Family.
☾ We also watched another episode of Solidarity's Empires SMP series!
☾ I played Pokémon HeartGold today and got my Hive Badge! ^^ I also played Legends: Arceus later on—the highlight of that session was definitely catching a shiny Aipom in a mass outbreak, but I was also able to return a lot of satchels and perfect Eevee's research! 
☾ I got to read for a bit too!
☾ Also did a lot of small tasks I've been meaning to do—reorganized some things, cleaned up a bit, etc.  I'm feeling much better! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

- My family and I celebrated the rest of our Christmas today.  We had a big feast and opened presents.  It was a lot of fun!   

- I have tomorrow off work and I'm so glad to be honest.  Going to be helping remove decorations from a friend's house.   

- I got to play some more Pokemon today and had a lot of fun.   

- The Dallas Stars have carried a 4 game winning streak into the new year, and the Dallas Mavericks have carried a 6 game winning streak into the new year thanks to the monumental efforts of Luka Doncic.


----------



## Drawdler

New year is awesome so far! Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We got some games for my little cousin on his device yesterday and he is having a blast with pokemon. He is doing really well with reading while playing so he knows what to do and he likes to click on everything. He was smiling and giggling the whole time and found the overworld pokemon's dialog funny because it is basically gibberish and finds it fun to try to pronounce.


----------



## Shawna

I haven't posted in here for a week, so I will get myself caught up. ^^

*December 25, 2022*
- IT WAS CHRISTMAS!!!

- I didn't get anything from family on this particular day, as I already got my money from my dad and paternal grandparents on the 22nd and 24th respectively, but I had a Mexican feast with my dad, brother, and paternal grandparents.  I also ate some yummy dessert.

- @ZeldaCrossing64 gave me a pink gift collection, my favorite color too <33333

- Me and my friend Ashton did an art trade with our self-ships <3333

. . .​
*December 27 (or 28), 2022 (forgot which date)*
- My brother got Golden Chick for lunch.  I do not like chicken, but Golden Chick has fries and rolls ^_^

. . . ​
*December 30, 2022*
- Me and my brother went out with my our dad to the store and got some snacks and other things we needed.

- Dad also gave me and Bubba some advice regarding money.

- Went out and had another lunch at Bubba's 33

- Got cotton candy ice cream afterwards <3333

. . . ​
*December 31, 2022*
- My Victoria Secret stuff came in.  ^_^

- I also got some money from my maternal grandparents in the mail.

- Did a Livestream to welcome 2023

. . . ​
*January 1, 2023*
- A close friend I do not get to talk to as much (because of drama regarding his family) came.  He created an account just so he could join. :,)

- Had a nice lunch at my grandparents.  I ate ham and rolls.  I got to eat in the sun room.  It was so peaceful. :,3

. . . ​
*January 2, 2023 (today)*
- Ate a burger off the grill and some Chester's fries for lunch

- Took down the tree.  It is nice to have it up and all, but it is nice to be able to get around the dinning room more easily.

- I am looking forward to things getting back to normal tomorrow. ^^


----------



## oak

- Me and my partner had a great christmas with my family. We exchanged some really good gifts this year. Nothing was expensive but lots of good little things we needed.
- Only 3 friends showed up for our new years party but it was great anyways cause there was less people to share the fried chicken with, which is what really matters
- My new meds have really been helping with my anxiety so 2023 is looking more optimistic then 2022


----------



## xara

don’t have much to talk about today as i’ve had a pretty uneventful day, but i hope you’re all doing well and that you have a great week! 

৶ꕤ७ helped my mom clean up our balcony and put some more nuts out there for the squirrels! they’re such messy eaters. 
৶ꕤ७ changed my aesthetic on my social media accounts. i’ve had the same aesthetic on them since summer, so i’m happy that i finally got around to changing them haha.
৶ꕤ७ she. 


Spoiler: she go silly she go crazy








৶ꕤ७ read 2 new fanfics that i enjoyed.



LadyDestani said:


> Spoiler: Tired pupper


ooooooh sleepy baby...  his tongue sticking out while he sleeps is so cute i could cry! i’m so glad he had a good birthday. <3


----------



## TheDuke55

I started exercising again. Honestly things haven't really been that good which is why I've kinda been lowkey inactive here a lot. But it's nice to get back into that again.

Also I know it's been a while, but all the wonderful messages on the gifts I got from the Christmas event really made me happy. Sorry it took so long to mention that, but thank you!

(Oh and since everyone's been mentioning it here, congrats to everyone who won an award for the event. You all had amazing entries and all deserved your spots!)


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in today and practice some self care.

- Did some more Pokemon raids and got my Roaring Moon to level 100.

- My partner has been sweet to me lately.  That's always a plus.

- @Foreverfox Don't know that I'll be awake for the end, but the Dallas Mavericks take on the Houston Rockets in Houston tonight, trying to extend their winning streak.  Let's hope they get a dub.   

- Going to go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Here goes...
after less then 3 days on my hiatus I have already decided to come back...
@/Mr_Keroppi @/Firesquids and @/jadetine all messaged me goodbye, the latter two offering advice I kept repeating in my head
I wanted to try and leave in an attempt to heal my health, its just barely been a few days and I find that instead of trying to recharge I long to come back to this place, I kept tearing up thinking about leaving and seeing people bid me farewell, This place is virtually one of my only safe places and its better here then my real life, I think instead of leaving I shouldn't stress myself out being online every day and trying to be active and I just need to create better health habits for myself.
I wanted to do something nice for New Years so I went and opened my Amiibo card packs from Christmas, I misunderstood and I actually only got 18 total packs not 20 but anyways, this was my biggest Amiibo card opening ever and it definitely didn't disappoint, Out of those 108 cards inside those 18 packs 43 of those cards were new ones for my collection, nearly half was new cards, I also got 3 dreamies and several other villagers I like quite a lot but wouldn't necessary call them dreamies. My missing cards count has went from 153 cards needed to now 110 cards needed to complete my collection

If 2023 will be a bad year for me like 2022 and 2021 then this will be my highlight of my year
I feel a lot better reminding myself of my biggest dream, I want to be able to raise money to protect endangered amphibian conservation statuses, I still don't have a job to save money but one opportunity for 2023 is that I will be able to be legally old enough to get my driver's license this year even though I'm terrified of driving maybe this year will be my year I get a job, I've come too far to give up.

Thank you if you read this entire thing, it feels nice to be back.


----------



## Merielle

☾ This applied to yesterday too, but I've really been enjoying all the teas I got for Christmas! I've still got a few more left to try too. 
☾ Made a few more rubber band bracelets!  I was mainly playing around with one pattern and trying some different things with it.  I feel like I'm getting a better understanding of how these bracelets work again too. ^^
☾ I got to play Pokémon HeartGold today!  I've already got over half the coins I need to get a Dratini for my dream team from the Game Corner. 
☾ My family and I watched some Youtube together!  We caught another episode of Solidarity's Empires series, and my mom and I watched Markiplier's latest video a little later.  I don't normally watch any FNAF stuff, but we both love Mark's mom ahahaha


----------



## cherrytheone

I had a pretty good day, woke up earlier than usual. I practiced a piece that I like very much (Meditation from Thais) and I'm not amazing at it yet but I'm glad I practiced. I played some more new leaf. I also got some more online lessons done and then hung out with friends. We got Asian food to eat and it was pretty good. Then went home and watched some tv while eating dinner. Took down the Christmas decorations and tree. And now I'm here, probably going to do a load of laundry or something soon. Pretty good day I'd say, got more things done than I normally do on lazy days like this.

Also yesterday at work I got to eat a yummy lunch and went to bed earlier than normal too.

Tomorrow I'm going to hang out with family more and go to work, it'll be great.

And I am loving the blue highlights the most. better than the purple or red highlights imo


----------



## LadyDestani

Welcome back, @BrokenSanity! Always happy to see you around the forum. I hope that whether you're here or away, you're able to take care of your health.

Today I'm happy because:
- I had the day off work.
- The weather was quite nice, more like fall than winter.
- More progress on the bathroom tile! About half of the shower wall tile and about 90% of the shower floor tiles have been laid.
- We may finally be making progress on my husband's waterfall shower head, too. We needed a 3-way diverter that we weren't told about before, but we got that ordered today. Hopefully, they'll be able to get that everything worked out once that arrives.
- I played some video games and mostly chilled on the couch all day.
- My husband was exceptionally sweet to me.
- I got very invested in the book I'm reading last night. I didn't want to put it down and I love that feeling. I'm looking forward to reading again tonight, but hopefully I can get to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@BrokenSanity I'm so happy to see you're back, I hadn't said anything bc I've been dealing w a lot of stuff the last few weeks but I was sad to see your hiatus message. you do whatever you need to do to help yourself but I (and I'm sure many others) always enjoy seeing you here 


Lots to be happy about!

★ I have an appt with my therapist tomorrow morning and I'm hoping I can talk abt some important stuff while I'm there. today has been better but I'm pretty concerned how I've been acting and feeling for the last few weeks. doesn't help that my therapist doesn't understand autism so I'm sure she'll say the same thing my mom said, "we all have to learn how to let our stress go", as if she understands how stress and autism works lol. I'm just hoping it goes okay and it's actually productive.

★ went back to the store today to get a new pair of earbuds. a few months ago I bought a pair of Skullcandy JIB True 2 earbuds, and despite being relatively cheap I say they work just fine for what I use them for. but the first pair I got had charging issues since I bought them, I was gonna exchange it within a few days but I somehow threw out my receipt so I figured I would just not worry abt it. but a few days ago my right earbud just totally stopped charging, and nothing I do fixes it. and without a warranty the only thing I could do was buy a new pair. 
well I got my new pair today and guess what? it charges both earbuds perfectly fine! imagine that! they also pair with my phone a lot better than the old pair oddly enough. I almost wonder if the pair I got before was like a used product lol. anyways I'm happy to have a pair that actually works now.

★ I was walking into walmart today and in the marking lot I found a walmart gift card, and I figured I would pick it up. I took it home and checked the balance on it, and it actually has the full amount of $25 on it! I feel bad for whoever dropped it, I'm sure it was a christmas gift. but honestly if I had turned it in I guarantee someone else would've ended up taking it instead of looking for the owner. so now I have a $25 gift card I guess!

★ my drawing progress is going well! I'm gonna start my second commission tomorrow (still so relieved my commissioner is so patient lol, this is why I don't have an art shop) 

★ about a year ago I made two miis in Tomodachi Life with the intention of them being my first same-sex couple in the game, and today I finally got them to get together and I'm so happy   







Spoiler: funny stuff



when Travis asked Mike out on the beach Pooper just randomly popped up out of the ocean in the most ridiculous outfit I've ever seen, I actually lost my **** bc I've never seen someone do that before. no wonder Mike rejected him haha 







★ my friend and I spent new years playing New Leaf and we had fun! I got a pic of us at the standee on new years day lol





★ still waiting for my mail orders to come in but I'm excited for them!!

★ a few days ago I was at a bargain outlet and I found an Animal Crossing throw blanket for $6! it was regular $15 so even though I already have like 12 blankets I couldn't pass it up  


Spoiler: it looks like this











★ I won @/jadetine's candy giveaway so I was able to get a second Hanukkah candy!  

★ lastly an update on my health. so for the last two or so weeks I've been feeling really mentally/emotionally unwell, likely bc of the holiday season. I was scheduled to go into work today but I had already worked two days in a row, and I could feel myself becoming progressively more frustrated and stressed every day I worked, so I decided to take today off. I was able to sleep in and not have a bunch of responsibilities today, and sure enough I'm starting to feel a bit better. who would've guessed that giving me time to decompress and recompose would help me? what a crazy idea. anyways I also have tomorrow and Wednesday off so I'll def enjoy that  



if yall actually read this through to the very end you have some serious dedication haha


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm happy that i've decided to start playing pokemon scarlet when i've finished my 4th playthrough of let's go eevee 

^^


----------



## spicedb

Had a new year party with my friends on my ACNH island where they mostly helped me take down trees and clean up weeds lol. Some of them haven’t played for over a year, so I’m glad I got them to pick up the game again.


----------



## Soigne

Soigne said:


> waiting to hear back from a job but it's looking really good so far. i've had two interviews and i got asked to send in my references today. i will finally be out of this state and far far far away from this awful situation i've been in for the past few months so i finally have hope again


got a job offer today!!


----------



## hakutaku

- Did a lot today despite how horrible the weather has been! I'm flying out tomorrow so went shopping for some last minute medicines (some sleeping tablets, and I need vitamins and probiotics because I've been on antibiotics recently ). I'm really anxious about this trip ngl...

- Had lunch out with my mum 

- I got a haircut, I have bangs now lol. My head feels so much lighter since I got a lot cut off 

- Got a lot more of my essay done. It's basically finished, I just need to add 300 words to get the word count up to par


----------



## Midoriya

- I absolutely crushed it at work today.  I was all over the place.  

- @Croconaw The NHL Central Division-leading Dallas Stars take on the Los Angeles Kings tonight.  It's a battle in Los Angeles...!

- @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Houston Rockets last night 111-106, extending their winning streak to 7 games.  They'll play the Boston Celtics next in Dallas on Thursday at 6:30 p.m. US CST.  It will be on TNT.  Win after win is the way that it's done, SONNNNNNN!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> - I absolutely crushed it at work today.  I was all over the place.
> 
> - @Croconaw The NHL Central Division-leading Dallas Stars take on the Los Angeles Kings tonight.  It's a battle in Los Angeles...!
> 
> - @Foreverfox The Dallas Mavericks beat the Houston Rockets last night 111-106, extending their winning streak to 7 games.  They'll play the Boston Celtics next in Dallas on Thursday at 6:30 p.m. US CST.  It will be on TNT.  Win after win is the way that it's done, SONNNNNNN!!


I can’t waittt!!! Doncic is on FIRE!!!


----------



## Firesquids

Did all of my laundry and finally got a humidifier for my bedroom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I do want to record another video tonight but instead of doing SM64 Chaos Edition I have something (marginally) better in mind. I got the Dii Party mod to work on my Wii, and after playing it for abt 15 minutes I was already losing my marbles over it so I need to play it for a video 
also hoping I can actually beat beginner difficulty this time skdfjsjdfskjdf


----------



## Aniko

Today I finally got the green New Year hat in Animal Crossing New Leaf after playing for 9 years...   I thought it was just not existing in my copy.
I also won $1 with a scratch ticket I got for Christmas. Not a lot but still enough for candies at the dollar store.


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ my kitty. 


Spoiler: she was doing the big purr













this is from yesterday. she was sort of cuddling with my mom’s grinch plushie haha. <3





৶ꕤ७ my mom got me a _stranger things_ 2023 calendar while she was out! i’m excited to see the different art/characters for each month.  i’m not great at changing my calendar on time every month (usually i don’t get to it until a few days in at the earliest, weeks at the latest lol), but i still look forward to doing it every month. :’)


Spoiler: the calendar










৶ꕤ७ continued watching _the crown_.
৶ꕤ७ posted a new entry in my acnh island journal!
৶ꕤ७ discovered a new favourite song today! haven’t had that happen in a while hehe.



Soigne said:


> got a job offer today!!


that’s amazing!! congratulations, i’m so happy for you!  been loving seeing so many people get job opportunities and other opportunities they’ve been wanting lately.


----------



## KittenNoir

My friends from another state came to visit me and we had a lovely dinner last night


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Celebrated New Year's the other day with my family by going to a relative's house for brunch, and going to my grandma's the following evening with my dad's side of the family. The food was really good and I got to see my older brother. 

♡ Played Metroid Dread for the first time! I finally understand why the E.M.M.I.s are so fricking terrifying.  Metroid is a game I've been wanting to get into for a while, so I'm happy to get a chance to play it!

♡ Found a person on a Discord server I'm on who shares the same gaming interests as me! We spent practically the whole day talking about Animal Crossing, Legend of Zelda, and Wii Sports. We also exchanged friend codes on our 3DS's, hopefully we'll get to be friends!

♡ Decided to do an art challenge for myself! It's going to last 100 days, so hopefully I can make it through. ;w; But I'm really excited about it! 

♡ Watched a bit of South Park. "Chinpokomon" was an obvious parody of Pokemon and the episode is hilarious throughout, it's probably my favorite so far. XD

♡ Found my old Wii stand! It's a pretty small thing to be happy about, but at least my Wii isn't lying on its side anymore, haha. It also has some things to hold Wii Remotes, and while I can't fit my Peach Wii Remote (with Wii MotionPlus inside) because of the jacket, I can at least put my (one good-working) regular Wii Remote there!


Spoiler: Wii









♡ Messed around with an incorrect quotes generator for a while and got some absolutely hilarious results. 


Spoiler: Some Quotes



There was a lot of quotes I liked, but here's a few of my absolute favorites.
~
Greg: Slash gamemode creative.
Nick: Dude, this isn't Min-
Greg: *starts levitating*
~
Tommy: In your opinion, what's the height of stupidity?
Eva: *turning to Tyrone* How tall are you?
~
Judge: You're being charged with jaywalking. How do you plead?
Greg, leaning into the mic: I'll take the death penalty.
~
Eva: You don't think I can fight because of my gender!
Tommy: I don't think you can fight because you're in a wedding dress. For what it's worth, I don't think Tyrone can fight in that dress either.
Tyrone: Perhaps not. But I would make a radiant bride.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Another Kamigami no Asobi artbook and a couple buttons I ordered with some of my Christmas money both got here today!! 
☾ I tried some more new teas today that I quite liked!  The hand cream I got works really well too and smells lovely.  
☾ Got my Dratini in Pokemon HeartGold!  I'm training my team up to take on Whitney next.  Her Miltank better watch out, because I'm gonna be ready for it this time around. 
☾ We watched some Youtube videos this evening over dinner!  We had a ton of leftovers from New Year's too, so meals have been really easy for the past couple of days ahaha~
☾ And I got back into Minecraft for a little bit!  I tried it on my laptop because I like having my custom skin/paintings/splash texts, but I couldn't deal with the lag—thankfully, my parents play on the PS4 version, so I was able to use it instead.  I haven't played in over a year I don't think, so it was nice getting back into it. ;v;


----------



## LadyDestani

Soigne said:


> got a job offer today!!


Congrats! That's wonderful news! I'm happy for you! 

Today I'm happy because:
- I made it through my work day and got the most important tasks done.
- I left work on time despite not having finished everything I wanted to because I'm not feeling well. I need to stop pushing myself too hard, so I'm glad I decided to take care of myself instead of working late today.
- The tea sampler I ordered arrived today! I tried out a lemon & ginger herbal tea and it seemed to help my throat and sinuses a bit.
- As of right now I'm feeling better than I did most of the day, so I hope I'll continue to feel better tomorrow.
- I took a COVID test just to be safe and it was negative. I thought it was just a cold, but it's nice to know for sure.
- Our bathroom window was delivered today. If I'm not mistaken, they'll be installing it tomorrow.
- More progress was made on the bathroom tile. About 90% of the right side of the shower is done. We have to wait for the new diverter to be delivered before they can wall up the left side and finish that.
- I had mozzarella sticks with my dinner. Delicious!
- I cuddled up with my husband and my dog on the couch for a while this evening and it felt good.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

BrokenSanity said:


> Here goes...
> after less then 3 days on my hiatus I have already decided to come back...
> @/Mr_Keroppi @/Firesquids and @/jadetine all messaged me goodbye, the latter two offering advice I kept repeating in my head
> I wanted to try and leave in an attempt to heal my health, its just barely been a few days and I find that instead of trying to recharge I long to come back to this place, I kept tearing up thinking about leaving and seeing people bid me farewell, This place is virtually one of my only safe places and its better here then my real life, I think instead of leaving I shouldn't stress myself out being online every day and trying to be active and I just need to create better health habits for myself.
> I wanted to do something nice for New Years so I went and opened my Amiibo card packs from Christmas, I misunderstood and I actually only got 18 total packs not 20 but anyways, this was my biggest Amiibo card opening ever and it definitely didn't disappoint, Out of those 108 cards inside those 18 packs 43 of those cards were new ones for my collection, nearly half was new cards, I also got 3 dreamies and several other villagers I like quite a lot but wouldn't necessary call them dreamies. My missing cards count has went from 153 cards needed to now 110 cards needed to complete my collection
> 
> If 2023 will be a bad year for me like 2022 and 2021 then this will be my highlight of my year
> I feel a lot better reminding myself of my biggest dream, I want to be able to raise money to protect endangered amphibian conservation statuses, I still don't have a job to save money but one opportunity for 2023 is that I will be able to be legally old enough to get my driver's license this year even though I'm terrified of driving maybe this year will be my year I get a job, I've come too far to give up.
> 
> Thank you if you read this entire thing, it feels nice to be back.


Welcome back! I immediately missed you when I saw that you went on a hiatus, BrokenSanity. I always felt like you were giving off positive vibes like many others on here. I don't know how much you're dealing with, but I really hope those negative things will be over very soon. You got this! 



Soigne said:


> got a job offer today!!


Congratulations! You should treat yourself to something good for making it possible in the first place. 



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> ♡ Played Metroid Dread for the first time! I finally understand why the E.M.M.I.s are so fricking terrifying. Metroid is a game I've been wanting to get into for a while, so I'm happy to get a chance to play it!


Nice that you got Metroid Dread! It's a really great game to play. One tip that I'd like to share from my playthrough is that if you see the map border blinking red (not the red dot), it means that the EMMI nearby can hear you. If you just stand still (or acquire an item later on when you won't make any noise when you move upon using it), you should be good for the most part and make a run for it when you have the opportunity. Those things make my heart race, especially when they do spot you, so I definitely understand how you feel. 

------------------------------------------------------------------
I haven't been feeling too well mentally speaking in the past couple of days due to the weather being cloudy and gloomy for pretty much over a week now with barely any sunlight shining through. It's legitimately taking a toll on me BUT, today (technically yesterday) was a really great one.

I got a decent amount of sleep and ate some fruit.
I continued to play F1 22 and I'm in round 3 in Australia and did a free practice session to get some resource points to improve my car (for those wondering which team I'm driving for, it's Williams). Eventually, I got a little bored and said to myself, "I guess I should delete some drivers from the session." And so I tried taking out a few and had some success without even getting any penalties for it. Granted, it was only free practice with nothing at stake but still. The unfortunate drivers were Valtteri Bottas, Daniel Ricciardo (who took himself out somehow crashing into the former), Lewis Hamilton, and George Russell. I tried to take out Max Verstappen, but I failed and only broke his entire front wing at best. 
I managed to borrow the DVD for season two of Sailor Moon (or titled Sailor Moon R according to the case cover)! I didn't watch the episodes with my sister yet, but at least I can do so when I have the time.
This point is what made my day much better. Apparently, some libraries in my area have light therapy lamps that people could use which pleasantly surprised me. Since the gloomy weather was really getting to me, I decided to go and use one for a little while spending time there. After 45 minutes of shining it on my face, I had a much more positive mood at the end and stayed that way for the entire day, *which made the rest of the points after this one feel much greater*. I'm really glad that I took the action to make myself feel better as opposed to doing nothing.
I saw a golden retriever on the way home and it seemed to be pretty hyper.
I had a tasty lunch!
Chatting with @/xSuperMario64x again and one of the things he told me is the Dii Party mod. I don't exactly know what it contains, but the name already sounds amusing to begin with. He also finished a drawing that he was working on featuring his OC Toucat with its baby (which I personally call a Toukitten) and it's so cute! There are always going to be good vibes with Bug haha.
With the positivity _still_ there, I made some progress on my own drawing! I'm happy with the progress I made even though I'm spending sooooo much time in the sketching stages lol.
Man, that light therapy lamp made a huge difference. I really needed that especially since the weather is still going to be cloudy for the next few days at the very least.


----------



## hakutaku

- So happy I managed to sleep from 2 am to 9 am! Need my energy today, will be stuck at the airport for hours 

- The sesame bagel + cream cheese I had for breakfast was really delicious

- I'm setting off in about an hour! I feel a little better now that it's daylight and less gloomy today. I'll see you guys in four days!


----------



## cherrytheone

Well I'm happy I was able to spend time with my family today. I also got chick fil a today which is good.

I also tested positive for covid. I feel terrible right now, but at least I'll be resting for a bit. Don't feel like doing much and I'm missing work and some appointments I needed to go to. Oh well. The important thing is I get better. I hope this goes away soon though.


----------



## angelcat621

Yesterday on Pokemon Violet I beat the final gym leader, Titan, and Team Star captains. Also found a random shiny wild Toxel which I caught in a Heal Ball. Just have to beat the Elite 4, Cassiopeia, and Arven now. Then I can move on to post game and start training for Raid Battles. Really enjoyed the game and glad I gave it a chance in spite of the lag.

UPDATE: I was EV training my story team and caught a random shiny Shinx! RNG is loving me lately apparently.


----------



## Romaki

I just found out goSupermodel is back. So much nostalgia.


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ ya’ll already know. 


Spoiler: she go night night



she’s only slept in this bed once before since we’ve brought her home, and turns out she just didn’t like where it was. my mom moved it, and now she sleeps in it just fine. :’)






৶ꕤ७ a dog that’s been at my city’s animal shelter for nearly 2 years was finally adopted today!! she’s such a sweet girl, i’m so happy for her! i hope she has a wonderful time in her new home. <33


Spoiler: her name is chloe 🖤








৶ꕤ७ posted another new entry in my acnh journal!
৶ꕤ७ tidied up my room a bit.
৶ꕤ७ continued watching _the crown_. i’m officially done season 5, and just in time for season 2 of _ginny and georgia_ to come out tomorrow! waiting for season 6 is gonna be so hard. 
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



cherrytheone said:


> I also tested positive for covid. I feel terrible right now, but at least I'll be resting for a bit. Don't feel like doing much and I'm missing work and some appointments I needed to go to. Oh well. The important thing is I get better. I hope this goes away soon though.


oh no, i hope you feel better soon! make sure to take care of yourself and get lots of rest. work can wait and appointments can be rescheduled, your health is more important.


----------



## TheDuke55

I was able to exercise again tonight after work. I haven't had a lot of time for myself, but I managed to play a new game I got called Stray last night and a little bit today. I wasn't sure what to expect of the game, but I really wanted to get it lol. You get to play as a cat, it just sounds so interesting lol. It's a lot different than what I expected. A lot more serious and sometimes sad, but I really like it so far.


----------



## ali.di.magix

My Xbox Series X arrived today!!  It arrived 5 days earlier than expected! I set it up and I'm so glad I got it


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Even though I was feeling sick, I had to go into the office so I found a little conference room and sequestered myself there all day. It turned out to be a great decision. It was so peaceful and made the workday much more relaxed.
- I completed my most important tasks and left work on time today.
- Our vanity light was finally delivered today.
- More progress was made on the tiles. The shower floor is all done now.
- Only two more days of work this week.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played more Minecraft on PS4 today! ^^ I've decided to go achievement hunting and it's given me a lot of direction; I'm not feeling at all bored or lost so far.  
☾ Also made it to Full Star Rank in Pokémon Legends: Arceus!!  I did the Path of Solitude with a few more Pokémon, and had time to complete some research tasks and recover some player satchels too. 
☾ And speaking of Pokémon, I beat Whitney in HeartGold and got my third badge!!  Afterwards I caught a Growlithe for my dream team, so that's 5/6 now! 
☾ Watched a few Youtube videos with my family this evening too!


----------



## KittenNoir

I’m so keen for tonight my husband and I are seeing our other married friends for a double date at a lovely restaurant


----------



## Sophie23

My diary came in the post today so I’m happy I can finally write in that


----------



## Alienfish

Got my Windsor Castle and Palace of Holyroodhouse residential soft toy corgis in the mail today! Together with a Platinum Jubilee Teddy Bear  I had the Buckingham Palace corgi from before and they are super cute and cuddly so I decided to get all 3! (you can get them @ royal collection shop uk if interested).

Half day at work today and free tomorrow so long weekend here we go!


----------



## Sophie23

Alienfish said:


> Got my Windsor Castle and Palace of Holyroodhouse residential soft toy corgis in the mail today! Together with a Platinum Jubilee Teddy Bear  I had the Buckingham Palace corgi from before and they are super cute and cuddly so I decided to get all 3! (you can get them @ royal collection shop uk if interested).
> 
> Half day at work today and free tomorrow so long weekend here we go!


I saw some corgi pyjamas in  Sainsburys


----------



## Alienfish

Sophie23 said:


> I saw some corgi pyjamas in  Sainsburys


That's awesome!  

Think I saw some in Sweden too that was rather cute as well c:


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I commissioned an artist on Fiverr (same one as before) for more artwork. I used to think of him as an OC, but he’s literally how I see myself when I look in the mirror.  _[See signature]_
⟡ I saw my absolute favorite person today and just being embraced in her arms made my night. Seeing her at any point in my day brings me happiness. I love her so much, lol.
⟡ I have the next three days off work to play Mario Kart and relax. I was getting my butt kicked last night in races, so I hit up battle mode to dominate. Time for some redemption tonight. 
⟡ I got a ton of extra cleaning done at work today. I’m proud of the work I was able to get done. I’m always way more motivated on my morning shifts than my long days.


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ season 2 of _ginny and georgia_ came out today, and i spent my afternoon watching a few episodes! i’m only on episode 4, but i’m enjoying it so far! 
৶ꕤ७ this crazy little feline. 


Spoiler: pretend she doesn’t look mad



she kept bonking her head and rubbing her teeth gently against my fractured foot this afternoon, it was so sweet lol. she also sat with me for a few mins while i watched my show :’)







৶ꕤ७ helped my parents put away groceries and get dinner ready! i prepared the mashed potatoes, and i think they turned out alright! parents ate them happily and didn’t have any complaints, at least lol.
৶ꕤ७ while my parents were out, they picked me up some chocolate milk and a couple bottles of my favourite soda!
৶ꕤ७ tidied up my room a bit.
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.


----------



## ali.di.magix

One of my best friends that I've known for over 12 years got engaged yesterday  I'm literally so happy for them, they're such a great couple


----------



## Midoriya

The only thing I'm happy about is that after tomorrow, I don't have to go back to work until next Thursday.  I really need the break considering this week has been complete and utter garbage for me.


----------



## LadyDestani

Midoriya said:


> The only thing I'm happy about is that after tomorrow, I don't have to go back to work until next Thursday.  I really need the break considering this week has been complete and utter garbage for me.


I'm sorry to hear you're having such a bad week. I you get to enjoy your time off and things start turning around for you.

Today I'm happy because:
- I remembered to order my dog's treats thanks to the new accountability thread.
- While I was at work, I hid away in my little conference room again and I still love it.
- I'm content with the amount of work I completed.
- The contractor finished tiling everything he could in the shower until the window and plumbing are in place. The window is supposed to be going in tomorrow and the diverter should be ready to go in by Monday.
- My dog is lying beside me making cute movements in his sleep.
- Tomorrow is Friday! Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## cherrytheone

I'm happy today because I found audiobooks for the _Little House on the Prairie _series, which I used to read a lot as a kid and loved. I couldn't find the physical old-fashioned copies that my mom had but I'm happy that at least _Little House in the Big Woods_ was available.

It makes me kind of wish I was a kid again so that my mom would sit next to me and read it to me, but the recording is an OK replacement.

I'm feeling a lot better today too. I don't have as much body aches or high fever, and my throat feels a little better. I think listening to the description of the Ingalls' cabin, warmed by a large fire and protecting against the blistering winds outside; with Jack the big black dog lying on the wooden floor, Ma sewing, Pa fiddling, and the young girls listening intently; helped my recovery a lot.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I played Minecraft again this morning and got a couple more achievements!
☾ Some merch I pre-ordered a few months back got here today!! ;v; Also happy that I have a separate album for cards and mini-bromides now, it was perfect for the music card included in this order.  I got another microfiber cloth and a couple acrylic stands too!


Spoiler: stuff!








☾ I played through the good ending of the route I've been on in Lover Pretend!  I liked the true ending better of course, but this one was still cute too. ^^ 
☾ Had a lovely dinner and watched a couple videos with my parents!
☾ And I spent some time reading and finally finished volume 10 of Durarara!!  Looking forward to starting on 11 soon.


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks to a very kind angel here on TBT Forums I was able to get a Mom's Plush yesterday (and create an epic line-up!)   So grateful, always


----------



## Sophie23

My new iphone 13 just came in the post! 

And my case is coming Sunday! & I’m going to a baby shower Sunday


----------



## tbro13

Friday means working only a half day for me, going bowling with the husband when I get home


----------



## Sophie23

tbro13 said:


> Friday means working only a half day for me, going bowling with the husband when I get home


God I haven’t been bowling  in ages have fun


----------



## Midoriya

Today ended up actually being a pretty good day.

- The weather outside was the perfect temperature with a nice breeze.

- I finished work for the week and get five days off in a row.  Extended weekend here I come!

- I managed to finish getting all of my team members in Pokemon Scarlet to level 100 thanks to doing raids.  Also going to go shiny hunting again soon (probably Scatterbug first)!

- My partner was really sweet to me.

- My kitty ended up sleeping on my bed.

- I have a couple important things I plan on getting done during my break, one of them being critical for my future.


I believe this is what is called a _reversal _of fortunes.


----------



## xara

happy friday, dear friends! i hope you all have a wonderful weekend! 

৶ꕤ७ took a lovely shower, washed my hair, and did some other hygiene/self-care stuff today! i’ve been feeling kinda low the past few days, but taking care of myself always helps me feel a bit better. :’) feels good to be clean! 
৶ꕤ७ cleaned out my phone’s camera roll a bit. i haven’t gone through my camera roll in so long that there was stuff in there i didn’t even remember having lol. didn’t get rid of too much, but i’m happy that my camera roll’s not so cluttered now! 
৶ꕤ७ continued watching season 2 of _ginny and georgia_!
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



Alienfish said:


> Thanks to a very kind angel here on TBT Forums I was able to get a Mom's Plush yesterday (and create an epic line-up!)   So grateful, always


man, i was just thinking yesterday how pretty your lineup was when i first saw it, but i didn’t even notice the mom’s plush LOL. congrats on finally getting it!! your lineup really is so pretty; love the kitty and dog plush combo, and wands always make any lineup pop!


----------



## LadyDestani

cherrytheone said:


> I'm happy today because I found audiobooks for the _Little House on the Prairie _series, which I used to read a lot as a kid and loved. I couldn't find the physical old-fashioned copies that my mom had but I'm happy that at least _Little House in the Big Woods_ was available.
> 
> It makes me kind of wish I was a kid again so that my mom would sit next to me and read it to me, but the recording is an OK replacement.
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better today too. I don't have as much body aches or high fever, and my throat feels a little better. I think listening to the description of the Ingalls' cabin, warmed by a large fire and protecting against the blistering winds outside; with Jack the big black dog lying on the wooden floor, Ma sewing, Pa fiddling, and the young girls listening intently; helped my recovery a lot.


I loved reading the Little House on the Prairie books when I was growing up. So nostalgic. I'm glad you're feeling better.

Today I'm happy because:
- I'm starting to feel better. My throat didn't feel nearly as bad this morning when I woke up and, other than one particularly terrible coughing fit during a meeting at work, I haven't been coughing as much.
- I completed my most important work tasks and crossed a few things off my personal to-do list.
- Our new bathroom window is in and the majority of the walls are ready to be primed and painted. They'll finish the wall prep tomorrow.
- The contractor said he wouldn't be coming until lunchtime tomorrow, so I get to sleep in!!!
- We visited the in-laws tonight and had a very late Christmas with them. They seemed to really love their presents, but most importantly I'm glad that they're finally feeling better.
- I found out that my 13 year old nephew went on his very first date. They really do grow up so fast.
- I had a veggie stromboli from one of my favorite restaurants for dinner. I only ate half so I have lunch for tomorrow too.
- I realized today that I haven't bitten my fingernails in months. It was a continuous habit for the past 30 years and I never decided to stop, but it seems like since I started working on my stress and anxiety, I've just naturally grown out of the need to do it. My fingernails are growing long and pretty for the first time. My husband even commented that he likes them. I need to trim them back some because they're a bit too long for my liking right now, but I think I may invest in some things to care for them and keep them on the longer side going forward.
- I've also noticed that after several months of working on my skincare routine, my skin is feeling a lot softer and looks less red and blotchy. I know my scars will never go away without a major procedure, but at least I'm feeling a bit more confident in how I look without make-up.


----------



## Merielle

Today was... kinda rough to be honest, but this evening went a little better at least!
☾ We were able to resolve an issue in advance, so that's one less thing to worry about later.  Long story, but if it didn't come up today, it would've given us another obstacle to selling the house, so it's a good thing it's been handled now.
☾ I got to Apprentice rank in all the Lives in Fantasy Life!  Going to actually try and progress the story a little bit more next time ahaha.
☾ Chilled out with some Youtube for a little while, and watched a couple more videos with my family later.
☾ My tuxedo kitty fell asleep in my lap. ;v;
☾ Physically, I'm feeling better than I have all week!


----------



## Shawna

1. Ate Whataburger 

2. Did a livestream on YouTube ^^


----------



## Enbymon

Today I managed to find a much better main than Zeraora in Pokemon Unite. It feels much more fun to play now even tho it still feels bad to crush my opponents.


----------



## cherrytheone

Merielle said:


> ☾ My tuxedo kitty fell asleep in my lap. ;v;


Aww so cute   i love cats even tho I'm slightly allergic lol

-I'm feeling _so _much better today. I barely feel sick at all. Thanks to everyone who wished me well! by tomorrow I should be operating more normally and by next week I'll be back at work, etc etc. what I am *super *happy about is being able to eat more than oatmeal, pudding and mashed potatoes for the sake of my sore throat.

-I played on my 3ds today. I have currently 137,000 bells saved in the abd after playing for almost 2 weeks and I'm so proud of myself. Almost there for the 198,000 debt I owe Tom. (it's probably a little counterintuitive to save it all in the bank and then pay off my loan once it's all collected there, but i did earn some interest when the new year started so not a total waste. also I feel more in control of my money lol.) If i play Tortimer island a few more times I could get there in a few days - or not, who knows how busy I'll be when i get back.

-I ate waffles and they were good


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ finished watching season 2 of _ginny and georgia_! i wasn’t expecting to be done so soon lol, but i really enjoyed it! i think more than the first season, actually. i really appreciated the storylines touched on this season, and some of the characters were much more likeable. waiting for season 3 (if it gets renewed,,,, which it better) is gonna be hell. 
৶ꕤ७ now that i’m done with _the crown_ and _ginny and georgia_, i’m gonna finally get started on watching _wednesday_ in the next couple of days! i’m looking forward to it! i’m happy i’ve been able to stay spoiler-free (aside from the iconic dance scene haha) this whole time!
৶ꕤ७ my sleep schedule hasn’t been great lately; i’ve been staying up all night and sleeping most of the day, which has honestly made my mental health worse. however, i got up at a reasonable time today and have been up all day, so i’m happy about that! fingers crossed i’ll get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight as well haha.
৶ꕤ७ my mom sent me a cute graphic that she found online! she’s also gonna let me look at a bunch of others she’s found the last couple of days and see if i like any of them. c:
৶ꕤ७ tidied up my room.
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



LadyDestani said:


> - I realized today that I haven't bitten my fingernails in months. It was a continuous habit for the past 30 years and I never decided to stop, but it seems like since I started working on my stress and anxiety, I've just naturally grown out of the need to do it. My fingernails are growing long and pretty for the first time. My husband even commented that he likes them. I need to trim them back some because they're a bit too long for my liking right now, but I think I may invest in some things to care for them and keep them on the longer side going forward.


that’s wonderful, i’m so happy for you! i struggled with a fingernail biting habit for years as well, and it really is such a lovely feeling noticing that you’ve finally kicked it to the curb! 



cherrytheone said:


> -I'm feeling _so _much better today. I barely feel sick at all. Thanks to everyone who wished me well! by tomorrow I should be operating more normally and by next week I'll be back at work, etc etc. what I am *super *happy about is being able to eat more than oatmeal, pudding and mashed potatoes for the sake of my sore throat.


i’m so glad to hear that you’re feeling better! i hope your return to work goes smoothly!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this will be an accumulation of the last few days 

★ so for the last two weeks or so my mental health has been off the wall, like stupid ridiculous. I eventually got fed up with it and after thinking abt what might've been causing it I realized it was likely my medicine. cause realistically, for me, there's no reason why I should be that irritable for that long. well a few days ago I talked to one of my doctor's associates (he wasn't available) and they recommended I try something new, so for the next week I'm weaning off of my current medication and then I'll be trying a new one starting then. I really hope this works out for me, I've been on this goose chase for about a year and a half now and I just want to feel okay again for once 

★ two days ago my order from Nintendo came in!! I mentioned this before but I've been waiting for around a week for it, and it's definitely as awesome as I expected it to be!
the order included the Waluigi baseball cap, which is definitely very well made and has a lot of cool little details on it, as well as the journal with daily prompts. the journal is fun to write in every day, I always look forward to what the next prompt will be!
oh and I also got a happy meal a few days ago and I got a Princess Peach toy that twirls around, she makes a great fidget toy lol 


Spoiler: pics



all three items together, I'm glad I decided to buy the hat from Nintendo and not some random seller online. they apparently do have some sort of respect for waluigi haha





the hat has some really cool details on the inside, including different line arts and the seam says "Waluigi is number one!" over and over. and the back of the hat has a little silhouette on it too 








and then here is the inside of the journal:








and then here is the little peach toy up close. hoping to collect more before these toys rotate out!







★ yesterday my copy of Wii Sports Resort got here, I tested it and I works perfectly! I still don't have the remote, that's supposed to get here on Monday (or possibly the day after). I think the first thing I play is definitely gonna be table tennis, though I think I have a ways to go before I can even think about challenging Lucia 

★ last night @/Shellzilla_515 and I were talking abt what it would be like if Wario was president of the US, and it prompted me to find that Nintendo Power poster that was a promotion for Mario Party 5 and it said "Mario for President!" and the best part is, when I found it I realized someone was actually selling it for a reasonable price so I bought it! this is a poster I've been wanting for a really long time (along with the super rare SM64 promotional poster featuring Metal Mario in Hazy Maze Cave) so I'm glad I could find it in good condition!


Spoiler: pic










I also really need that Wario for President 2024 sign haha

★ speaking of talking to Shell we also had a very lively conversation last night, here's one of the highlights:





★ I'm going in to work tomorrow morning and I'll get to see some of my favorite kitties again  then afterward I'm hoping to go to the store and get some much needed grocery shopping done.

★ lastly I was able to get a pumpkin pie collectible from @/BungoTheElf today and I'm really happy about that  now I just need to see if I can get one from 2020, though honestly I'm pretty content with the one I have!


----------



## Beanz

my family went to a british tea house today which was fun, also hung out with my friends who i met in group therapy a long time ago.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I got to go to a drag performance yesterday which had 3 queens from the RPDR series (two from US one from Thailand) as well as local queens! It was so great that I could see them here in Japan. I got so nervous during the M+G though haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning! I'm still tired but I get to sleep in again tomorrow. Yay!
- I had a productive but also a relaxed day at home. I got through a lot of items on my to-do list.
- I played a couple of video games and watched the newest episode of My Hero Academia.
- I had the remaining half of my veggie stromboli for lunch and it was still delicious.
- My husband and my dog got into a howling match earlier today. It was too cute!
- I also spent some quality time with both of them today.
- I'm looking forward to reading tonight and hopefully having another relaxing day tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

I had a pretty chill day and got laundry, groceries, and other tasks done.  Also got my shiny Vivillon, Shinobu, to level 100 in Pokemon Scarlet.

@Foreverfox I am obligated to say that the Dallas Mavericks won tonight against the New Orleans Pelicans, 127-117.  The Pelicans were without a couple stars, so not exactly the way you'd _want_ to win, but a win is a win nevertheless.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

♡ Last night @BrokenSanity gifted me a Spring Sakura and I'm literally so ecstatic and grateful about it, thank you again friend. 

♡ My art challenge is going well so far, I got to draw one of my favorite Miis (Abby) pretty early! I also drew Lucía today and I'm really happy with how it turned out! ^^ 

♡ Found a mix of synthwave Zelda remixes on YouTube and I've been listening to it non-stop. My favorite covers are probably Song of Storms and the main Zelda theme. 


Spoiler: Zelda Synthwave Mix











♡ My brother and I played Wii Party yesterday! First we played Board Game Island against some master difficulty Miis (Matt and Asami), who both managed to land in the volcano _three times_. (Don't ask me how Matt won anways.) Then we played Spin-Off against some other master difficulty Miis (Yoko and Tyrone), which was fun even though my brother lost terribly. XD

♡ Watched some more South Park, I'm on season 4 now! My favorite part of the episode "The Tooth Fairy's Tats" was when Cartman said: "Don't open your eyes until morning, or else I'm gonna kick you in the nuuuuts!" in a high-pitched/sing-songy voice. I literally burst out laughing. 

♡ Watched Poofesure's recent video about Wii Sports, "the hardest platinum medal on wii sports". The video was almost a half hour long, which was nice. I'm probably gonna watch his videos of facing Lucía in WSR table tennis afterwards.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Finished watching the Tartaros arc in Fairy Tail this morning, and rewatched another episode of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood!  I don't normally get too excited about recap episodes, but FMAB's was like, _really_ stylishly done?  I was impressed.
☾ Dollightful posted a video where she repainted little blind box kitty figures!! They turned out super cute. 
☾ Also caught some Youtube videos with my family later on!
☾ And I spent most of the rest of today playing Fantasy Life!  I made some story progress, explored the West Grassy Plains and Mount Snowpeak areas, reached Adept level in two Lives, and got myself a new haircut.  I'd originally picked one of the longer styles, but it kept clipping through my cape. ;u; So I switched to something shorter and I think I actually like it a lot better!


Spoiler: apologies for the terrible quality






No longer my best equipment, I just like the look of this outfit ahaha


----------



## BrokenSanity

A summary of the first week of 2023
- I got a lot of schoolwork finished
- I've been working on trying to complete my personal goals for SSBU 
- I've made a lot of drawings and working on drawing daily has been going pretty good
- Today was my favorite nostalgic weather
- I had some cheese tortillas and avocados today
- I got the dishes cleaned today
- I had a blast hanging out with my friend group today
- I'm going to watch a movie and maybe work on a drawing before bed hopefully this will calm me down


----------



## Neb

After a few bad weeks, I finally have a few things to share!

- I ate some Thai food with one of my moms.
- I relaxed with some video games and visual novels.
- I picked my favorite order of coffee.
- I enjoyed some time spent reading.


----------



## spicedb

Being complimented on my work never fails to make my day, especially if it’s something I spent days on


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I finally share a day off with my favorite person, so we may plan to hang out again if she’s free. It was one of my days that I no longer work, so I’m not sure if she already has plans or not.
⟡ I reached 3K BR on battle mode and 9K VR for racing on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I’m not competitive by any means, but these accomplishments make me happy. 
⟡ Someone’s name in one of my races was “Hockey Dog” and although they were Canadian where it’s more common, it still makes me proud to see another hockey fan. 
⟡ I found out that, well, this exists. Arcanine is my second favorite Pokémon, although Mabosstiff is making its way up to that spot now, lol. But… _this exists._


Spoiler: I’m in love


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I went out shopping and I bought a baby boy gift, baby boy wrapping paper, baby boy gift bag and a baby boy card for the Baby shower.

Today I’m going to the Baby shower in the afternoon


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> ⟡ I found out that, well, this exists. Arcanine is my second favorite Pokémon, although Mabosstiff is making its way up to that spot now, lol. But… _this exists._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I’m in love
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477102


I NEED THAT ARCANINE PLUSH RIGHT NOW
he's literally my favorite pokemon of all time, has been since I started playing pokemon way back in 2010


----------



## Midoriya

- I got to sleep in and feel very well rested.

- My breakfast order this morning was delayed, so they gave me a deal/discount in exchange.

- I encounted and captured my first full odds shiny in Pokemon Scar/Vio, a shiny Misdreavus!

- My family and I are going to go see the new Puss in Boots movie tonight, Puss in Boots: The Last Wish.

- My weekend still isn't over after today!


----------



## Lady Timpani

One of my coworkers sent me this card through our work system basically where we celebrate each others' accomplishments and told me how helpful I am and how I'm pretty much always the first to help when something's wrong, etc. etc. and it just made me feel very seen and appreciated :')
I'd signed up for an eight week anatomy and physiology course at my local community college, but work has been so stressful I decided to drop down to the sixteen week course this weekend (classes start this week) and I already feel so much better
Painted my nails for the first time in a while
I have a week off coming up soon!! Barring when I was in the hospital/recovering from surgery, I haven't had a week off since last June


----------



## xara

i hope you all had a good weekend, and that you have a great week ahead! 

৶ꕤ७ i started watching _wednesday_! i’m only on the 3rd episode, but i’m enjoying it so far! my mom unexpectedly started watching it with me, and she’s been enjoying it as well! it’s even made her laugh a few times. ^^
৶ꕤ७ while i was watching _wednesday_, bonk got on the chair with me and went to sleep!  she’s not much of a cuddler, so this honestly made my day. she’s still laying with me as i type this, and i’m so  about it. my mental health has been ass today (and for the past week), and i had to drag myself out of bed today, so this has made me feel so much better. <3 i love her!


Spoiler: the babyyyyy










৶ꕤ७ i was able to get to bed at a reasonable hour last night, though it didn’t do me much good since i ended up sleeping all day anyways.  i’m trying not to be too hard on myself, though since today is my last day of break, and i need the rest haha. i have to get up early tomorrow, so hopefully being back in school will help fix my sleep schedule. 
৶ꕤ७ changed my lineup now that the fireworks collectible is no longer visible. i’m gonna miss the one-liner i had going on, but i like my new lineup a lot! ya’ll know how much i love plushies and colour lol. 
৶ꕤ७ played with bonk this evening. she didn’t see me much today, so i wanted to spend time with her and make her happy. :’)


Spoiler: she was tuckered after













xSuperMario64x said:


> this will be an accumulation of the last few days
> 
> ★ so for the last two weeks or so my mental health has been off the wall, like stupid ridiculous. I eventually got fed up with it and after thinking abt what might've been causing it I realized it was likely my medicine. cause realistically, for me, there's no reason why I should be that irritable for that long. well a few days ago I talked to one of my doctor's associates (he wasn't available) and they recommended I try something new, so for the next week I'm weaning off of my current medication and then I'll be trying a new one starting then. I really hope this works out for me, I've been on this goose chase for about a year and a half now and I just want to feel okay again for once


i really hope this helps you feel better, homie. i know how frustrating it is trying to find a medication that works, and you deserve to feel good again. <3 sending virtual hugs your way!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@xara I always appreciate a good bonk photo, pls keep them coming  


so I'm really excited bc I may possibly have a new job coming my way! I still need to apply but it's basically a part-time circulation associate position at a new library nearby! I worked at a library all four years I was in college and I absolutely loved that job, so ever since I graduated almost two years ago I've been looking for another library job. this one seems right up my alley; the hourly wage is $13-19/hr, 20 hours per week, and it's in a nice city not far from the state capital!

I sent an email to my old supervisor so I can hopefully get her help with the application. I really hope this ends up working out because being able to work in a library again and to work in that nice quiet easygoing environment would be so awesome for me. pray for me yall


----------



## AlyssaAC

Happy today because I’m now back from my hiatus and gonna hang out on tbt more. 

I kinda needed one to give myself some time to think on how I want to do things on my games and other stuff. So I’m now back to my original way of doing things and I’m just gonna be myself. ^^

Also, I made some New Years resolutions this year. For instance, this will be the year I finally grow my bangs out and just leave my hair alone. I figured out how to part it on the side properly now, so it’s all good. Some other ones are drinking more water and never starting over again on my games. I reset my Switch for the last time today and have started my first game, which is my Pokémon Violet. I’m gonna have fun playing it my way.

So anyway, sorry for the long post. That’s just what I’m happy about today.


----------



## Merielle

☾ One Piece came back strong with this week's episode; I'm super hyped!!  And while we're waiting for the next season of Spy x Family, my family and I are trying some new anime out too, so I'm hoping to find another series I'll like. ^^
☾ Checked in on my Wild World villagers today!  Although the Happy Room Academy has made an enemy of me already ("try harder"??? excuse YOU I have a *PLANT*), I'm excited to have Mallary in my town soon, and Nook's Cranny is about to upgrade as well! I also made a snail constellation with Celeste. 
☾ I watched some Youtube videos with my parents this evening over dinner!  I've also felt fine for a few days in a row now, and it's been _really_ nice feeling normal again.  I hate to say it, but I'm _pretty_ sure my grandma's leftovers that she sent home with us made me sick lol 
☾ Got to Adept in several more Lives in Fantasy Life too! I've unlocked all the pet slots now, so I'm excited to adopt a couple more when I head to Port Puerto!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Merielle said:


> Although the Happy Room Academy has made an enemy of me already ("try harder"??? excuse YOU I have a *PLANT*)


this got a good chuckle out of me haha


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I got to sleep in this morning and I felt more rested today.
- I played some video games and watched a couple of shows.
- I completed all of the tasks I set out to do by the end of the weekend.
- I spent some quality time with my husband and my dog.
- The new 3-way valve we bought for the shower arrived today. The contractors will be back tomorrow morning to work on installing it. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but there's a possibility I could be taking a real shower by next weekend.
- The Minnesota Vikings won their final regular season game! It didn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, but I like going into the playoffs with a win. 
- I had a 'bath' and washed my hair so I'm feeling clean.
- I changed the sheets and washed the comforter so I'm looking forward to sleeping in a freshly cleaned bed tonight.


----------



## KittenNoir

Having a relaxing afternoon eating strawberry’s dipped in Nutella getting ready to make a slow cooked pulled beef for dinner


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday my Harry Potter phone case came in the post


----------



## Midoriya

- Yesterday the Dallas Stars beat the Florida Panthers 5-1, which catapulted them back into 1st in the division.   

- @Chibi.Hoshi spent a good amount of time trading with me in Pokemon Scarlet/Violet so that I can have a unique team in Pokemon Violet featuring Hisuian Zorua, Hisuian Voltorb, Hisuian Growlithe, Hisuian Sneasel, Froakie, and Tinkatink.  Thank you SO much!  

- I finished everything important over the weekend, so for the next couple days I can do whatever I want.  I plan on going to martial arts later tonight.  Haven't been in several weeks because of the holidays, so it'll be good to get back into it.   

- My partner has been extra sweet to me lately, as have my friends.  I'm always striving to improve, but also very content with where my life is at right now.


----------



## Alienfish

Could eventually pick up a package I ordered by Black Friday, Royal Mail have been striking most of December so glad it finally got here! 

Also seems that Selfridge's order worked, got the tracking email just now and hope that Ty beanie bear arrives safely!


----------



## Beanz

-deleted-

sorry posted in the wrong thread


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm starting my first playthrough of pokemon scarlet now & i'm gonna get my grass kitty ^^


----------



## hakutaku

- I got back from Germany last night! I had a really great time, it was such a good experience, I made some friends and got to travel around a lot of Berlin, and even left the city to visit other places like Potsdam too. I didn't bring a big bag, so the only souvenir I took back was a lot of tickets and leaflets for my travel diary/scrapbook, and a cute Steiff bear  I tried butter pretzel, berliners, and currywurst! I definitely feel more prepared for travel, especially for my trip to Japan in 3 months!!

- I'm happy to be home though! Glad to be back in my own bed, I slept for 12 hours today because I was so tired lol. I'm super happy I have the rest of the month off uni to relax...

- I'll be meeting up with my best friends this Saturday too


----------



## Alienfish

hakutaku said:


> - I got back from Germany last night! I had a really great time, it was such a good experience, I made some friends and got to travel around a lot of Berlin, and even left the city to visit other places like Potsdam too. I didn't bring a big bag, so the only souvenir I took back was a lot of tickets and leaflets for my travel diary/scrapbook, and a cute Steiff bear  I tried butter pretzel, berliners, and currywurst! I definitely feel more prepared for travel, especially for my trip to Japan in 3 months!!
> 
> - I'm happy to be home though! Glad to be back in my own bed, I slept for 12 hours today because I was so tired lol. I'm super happy I have the rest of the month off uni to relax...
> 
> - I'll be meeting up with my best friends this Saturday too


Omg, Steiff bears are awesome! I so need to save up for one someday!


----------



## magicaldonkey

my sister suggested that i get a mullet haircut a couple of days ago and im really into it!! been doing a research of some styles (and found one that i may use as a reference) and im mega hyped about it


----------



## oak

It's my mans birthday so I took him to Wal-Mart and told him to pick out whatever he wanted since it was just Christmas and I was all out of ideas tor gifts. This man picks out mozzarella sticks and a fancy Vileda broom specially meant for picking up pet hair. I told him that's lame af but he insisted. To be fair the dust pan has little hooks on it to catch the hair in the broom. We must be getting old cause I'm kinda excited to try it.


----------



## S.J.

Thank you so much to everyone who sent birthday wishes! You have all been so sweet, and I am truly grateful for you.  I also received birthday art that I completely adore from both @Roxxy and @Aquilla, which was such a beautiful surprise, and I can't believe I am blessed to know these people?!  
 I had lunch out with my family for my birthday, which was really nice.  I received money, scented lotions, a book on drawing characters in Procreate, and a Cricut Maker 3. I also received some very thoughtful cards and sweet messages. I'm very thankful for everything!
 I finished reading volume I of LOTR a few days ago (I took about a week off from it over Christmas), and started on volume II yesterday! Starting with volume II, I've started taking notes on the physical descriptions of characters, because I really value that stories encourage your imagination, and I find that with new adaptations (e.g. films), I lose that sometimes.
 I was playing Miitopia on Switch over the weekend. I've never played it before, but it's surprisingly good. 
 To try out the Cricut, I drew a silhouette of a bear and cut it into a vinyl sticker, and I think it's pretty cute. I didn't think to take a photo of it (yet)! I also had some time to draw over the weekend (it was too hot to do much outside, but I did take my dog Zoe to the park), so I've been working on some little sketches of drawings I'd like to turn into stickers to test out the Cricut! 

Hope you all have an amazing rest of the week!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm happy that i'm playing pokemon scarlet now  
the routes are sooo spacious...& the first town i went through is so pretty.... it's great!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made my mom, dad and I a skillet dinner tonight. I’m officially the home cook of the family and I cook every week. I’ve pretty much master everything except the grill. I’ll have to learn how to grill later, cause I love hamburgers and hotdogs off the grill, as the hotdogs especially have such a good flavor when they are cooked with the hamburgers. 

Also, I caught my first shiny Pokémon in Pokémon Violet today in a random person’s raid while leveling up my team. It’s a shiny blue Voltorb. I’ll post a pic of him in the shiny Pokémon thread here in just a sec.


----------



## Merielle

☾ I got to play Fantasy Life for a couple hours this evening, and I'm now an Adept Cook and Blacksmith!  
☾ My parents and I watched some Youtube videos, and got to see GoodTimesWithScar's latest Hermitcraft episode!  
☾ I saw some new artwork of one of my comfort characters!! ; v ; ) Definitely made for a great start to my week.
☾ I took some time to rearrange a few things on my dresser, and I think it looks a bit nicer now! ^^


----------



## Croconaw

⟡ I am indeed hanging out with my favorite person on Monday (seven days from now) and I am excited. We haven’t seen each other outside of work since late August and I missed her.  
⟡ She’s also buying Mario Kart 8 very soon so she can play with me. She said she wants “the master” to teach her how to play and I’m not an expert, but I’m excited to help her out, ngl.
⟡ I finally got around to deleting my whole wall of profile posts from 2013-2022, which is something I’ve been wanting to do. It just feels nice to start fresh and forget the past. 
⟡ I was able to play Mario Kart for a bit tonight and get my VR just a little higher, and battled for a bit, as well. I love this game as much as I used to.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- Last night I saw a bunny and an opossum in my back yard. It's been a while since I've seen an opossum, so it was exciting.
- I took three walks today, on my morning, noon, and afternoon breaks.
- I completed my most important tasks and left work on time.
- I'm gradually feeling better. I just can't get rid of the coughing fits at night and in the morning.
- I had a relaxing evening with my husband and my dog. My dog curled up next to me on the sofa.
- I had a good dinner and a chocolate milkshake for dessert.


----------



## xara

posting a bit later than usual since i just woke up from a nap haha. i hope you all have a good day tomorrow! <3

৶ꕤ७ i finished watching _wednesday_ with my mom! i wasn’t expecting to watch it all in one day lol (we finished just after midnight), but my mom and i really got into it + bonk was sleeping in-between my legs on the chair i was sitting in, so i couldn’t get up anyways haha. my mom and i really enjoyed the show! the dry humour was great, and seeing wednesday soften towards the other characters as the season progressed was so lovely! i especially love her and enid’s friendship. <3 so happy it’s getting a 2nd season! the show alone was great, and i love jenna ortega in anything she’s in, but watching it with my mom while cuddling with my cat made it so much better.  just what i needed to get me in a bit of a better headspace. ^^
৶ꕤ७ today was my first day back at school after winter break. it went okay! i may or may not have fallen back to sleep shortly after class started LOL, but i stayed awake long enough to be marked present and find out what’s on the agenda for the rest of the semester at least. 
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



AlyssaAC said:


> Happy today because I’m now back from my hiatus and gonna hang out on tbt more.
> 
> I kinda needed one to give myself some time to think on how I want to do things on my games and other stuff. So I’m now back to my original way of doing things and I’m just gonna be myself. ^^


welcome back! it’s been so lovely seeing you around again! 



hakutaku said:


> - I got back from Germany last night! I had a really great time, it was such a good experience, I made some friends and got to travel around a lot of Berlin, and even left the city to visit other places like Potsdam too. I didn't bring a big bag, so the only souvenir I took back was a lot of tickets and leaflets for my travel diary/scrapbook, and a cute Steiff bear  I tried butter pretzel, berliners, and currywurst! I definitely feel more prepared for travel, especially for my trip to Japan in 3 months!!


i’m so happy to hear that you had fun!


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm happy I got a lot of things done to make up for being very unproductive yesterday
- I cleaned the dishes
- I got my bed sheets fixed
- I took a shower
- I had a veggie burger, it's been forever since I've had one last
- I got a little bit of progress done on my personal SSBU goals I'm trying to complete, what I'm really happy about is I finally completed something I was stuck on for so long after being able to find tips online for completing it
- I got a drawing finished today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just something small this morning, I've been waiting almost two weeks for the Zen Fox collection to release in Pocket Camp and now that it's out and I can actually buy stuff I love it so much!! now my boy can always be a silver fox  





also currently enamored with Freya lol


----------



## Alienfish

Got my Ty beanie baby, the Queen Elizabeth II commemorative bear they made last year, in the mail today! Luckily Selfridge's had it still in stock AND shipped outside the UK (still annoyed so many refused but this was swift and smooth and glad to have her!)



Spoiler: pic for once lol











I usually don't collect these but couldn't resist this one and an alright price too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alienfish said:


> Got my Ty beanie baby, the Queen Elizabeth II commemorative bear they made last year, in the mail today! Luckily Selfridge's had it still in stock AND shipped outside the UK (still annoyed so many refused but this was swift and smooth and glad to have her!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic for once lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't collect these but couldn't resist this one and an alright price too!


*gasp* omg this is beautiful!! I do collect beanie babies myself, especially bears with neat patches/themes, so I definitely would love to add this one to my collection!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> *gasp* omg this is beautiful!! I do collect beanie babies myself, especially bears with neat patches/themes, so I definitely would love to add this one to my collection!


Yeah it's just so royally handsome, and she was a great woman in many people's lives so when I found out this existed I just HAD to get it!

Seems pretty UK exclusive so I hope you can find it! I know Selfridge's should ship worldwide (not the best shipping prices but they do it at least lol) unless you'd find another place. Best of luck!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I just received these mugs from Redbubble.They feature my two favorite villagers in the game,Joey and Tutu.


----------



## hakutaku

- I added everything I needed to my travel diary last night 

- Went food shopping today and got some good stuff, including some mint chocolate protein pudding which was surprisingly tasty!

- My friends and I decided to go mini golfing on saturday, then to have lunch at a cafe together 

- My mum helped me out majorly by using bleach to get rid of the matcha latte stains on my white t shirt  I was worried I'd have to part ways with it when they didn't come out in the regular wash lol

- Currently relaxing with a mocha coffee <3


----------



## Midoriya

- Yesterday we worked on free-form techniques in martial arts, which I can apply in many different situations.

- I got enough sleep and have coffee, so I'm in a good mood.

- Having a bit of a spa day and practicing self-care.

- I'm almost done with the thing I've been working on over the past couple days.  Just need to put the finishing touches on it.

- The Dallas Stars and Dallas Mavericks play the New York Islanders and Los Angeles Clippers, respectively, tonight.  Hoping at least one of them gets a dub.


----------



## xara

৶ꕤ७ i’ve been having trouble with my school email the past few days and have been unable to access it, but thankfully whatever was wrong seems to be fixed now! not being able to check my email was making me quite anxious tbh, so i’m happy i have access to it again. :’)
৶ꕤ७ i’d been saving up my tbt in case any of my elusive dream collectibles came out of hiding lol, but i splurged on a few halloweaster eggs today instead! got the cute moonlight and gastly eggs, and the stunning will-o’-the-wisp egg (really slept on this one when it came out)! my lineup for next halloween, as well as my halloweaster egg collection, is almost complete! <3 ty again @Midoriya and @xTech for selling to me! 
৶ꕤ७ finally started watching season 2 of _chucky_ with my dad! we meant to start watching it eons ago, but we both got caught up with other shows haha. season 2’s alright so far! i think i liked the first season more, but i’m excited to see where this one goes. ^^ bonk also hung out with us a bit while we watched, but sadly i didn’t get any pics. 
৶ꕤ७ went to school, and had a pretty decent day! i was able to stay awake during class today at least lol.
৶ꕤ७ read a new fanfic that i enjoyed.



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 477393View attachment 477394
> 
> I just received these mugs from Redbubble.They feature my two favorite villagers in the game,Joey and Tutu.


those are adorable! i especially love the joey mug; so cute!


----------



## cherrytheone

I just remembered my bonus is coming at some point at work. I'm excited lol. My hard work has paid off


----------



## xSuperMario64x

★ almost forgot to mention this but yesterday, after about a week and a half, I finally got my Mario Wii Remote with Wii Motion Plus Inside(tm)!! tried it out with Wii Sports Resort as well as Wii Party and it works perfectly so I'm really happy with it!




I also want to mention that I absolutely ADORE the attention to detail in this remote. the remote is red and blue, like Mario's shirt and overalls; the plus and minus buttons are yellow like his overall's buttons; the D-pad is black like his mustache; the 1/2 and B buttons are brown like his boots. and ofc can't forget the classic M on the front! I'm totally nerding out over this controller lol I love it sm.

★ I went to the grocery store briefly today to get milk, and I finally remembered to get my twice-a-day pill case for my meds so I remember to take them more easily. also got some boxes of rotelle pasta (basically rotini but slightly larger) and a box of soft pretzels 

★ last night I recorded the rest of my Dii Party video, played Balance Boat with Lucia and the first time she sabotaged me just like Sakura did  but the second time we managed to win and it was great!! I'm gonna start editing the video tomorrow (if not tonight) and hopefully I'll be able to upload it soon!

★ I think my fixation with Paper Mario has come back haha, I'm thinking when I'm done editing this video I might do a video on the N64 version. I'm on chapter 5 atm, Lavalava Island with the Yoshi Village and the super glitchy volcano and the WHALE  I can't wait to lose my **** when I see the levitating goonie 
I even decided to change my avatar to an unused idle animation of Mario with the unused "Power of Rage" badge equipped, where his attack power goes up by 3 but the player loses control and he attacks automatically. he really goes full rampage lmao it's pretty great 

★ I'm having burritos for dinner, haven't eaten yet even though it's 10pm but I'm gettin there and I'm pretty excited cause they're really good!

★ today I learned about the existence of the Queen Elizabeth II beanie baby thanks to @/Alienfish (yall prob saw above but I'm gonna mention it here anyways), it's a UK exclusive and ofc I live in the US but I still wanted it to add to my collection. so I found someone in Maryland selling them for about $26 with free shipping, and I went ahead and bought one since they seemed to be selling fast and they're retired. I can't wait for her to get here! 
along with that there's another beanie baby bear I've been wanting for a long time, a Japan-exclusive cherry blossom bear named Sakura. I'm not gonna buy her until I get paid again but I found someone selling a few for ~$14 a piece, so I'm def gonna get that once I get paid. she's so adorable, I love sakura stuff in general so she will be an awesome addition to my collection!  
here's what the two bears look like side by side:









★ I have the day off again tomorrow and I'm hoping I get a chance to catch up on my beauty sleep


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> @xara I always appreciate a good bonk photo, pls keep them coming
> 
> 
> so I'm really excited bc I may possibly have a new job coming my way! I still need to apply but it's basically a part-time circulation associate position at a new library nearby! I worked at a library all four years I was in college and I absolutely loved that job, so ever since I graduated almost two years ago I've been looking for another library job. this one seems right up my alley; the hourly wage is $13-19/hr, 20 hours per week, and it's in a nice city not far from the state capital!
> 
> I sent an email to my old supervisor so I can hopefully get her help with the application. I really hope this ends up working out because being able to work in a library again and to work in that nice quiet easygoing environment would be so awesome for me. pray for me yall


I am late, but prayers have been sent! I hope things will work out for you, Bug. 

------------------------------

Not even two whole weeks into 2023 and I already destroyed some of your notifications.  I'll recap the highlights that happened over the past few days.

*January 6, 2023 to January 9, 2023*

Watched Sailor Moon R with my sister and got through some episodes! It may just be me, but there have been a few moments when my sister and I were just laughing so hard. While I rarely watch anime aside from this show, it's easily become my favourite despite originally airing back in 1992!



Spoiler: Images that made me laugh like a kettle











The face from Sailor Mars (the one on the far left) made me totally lose it. And is Sailor Moon okay? 






Played Gran Turismo 7 and did an online time trial. I'm glad I managed to get a gold time (at the time of this post at least) since the track used is pretty short and takes under a minute to complete.
*Feel free to skip this point.* It's another car that I already spotted, but it always makes me lowkey happy to see a *Porsche Taycan Turbo S* that sounds like a space ship if you ever heard its 'engine' lol.
I think it was on January 7 that in almost _two weeks_, the sun decided to come out and the skies finally cleared up in the afternoon! This happened while I was driving back home, so I wanted to soak myself in the sunlight as much as I can. While it's been cloudy again since, having a break from the gloomy weather is nice.
Played F1 22. I'm at Imola and all I have to do is the race after completing qualifying and the sprint race. On a side note, I seem to have a skill issue where I keep spinning out my car oops. I'm gonna have to turn on traction control to save myself from deleting myself so many times and I don't have a lot of confidence yet driving in this game.
Speaking of which, I had a chat with @/xSuperMario64x like I typically do and got some laughs out of it (you may have already seen one of his posts highlighting a part of our legendary conversation lol) where he made this funny message about me playing F1 22:



I got to chat with @/Midoriya too! We mainly got to talk about AC and a couple of other video game stuff, so it was pretty chill all around. It's been a few days since we spoke to each other on discord, but I appreciate the times when we do. Thanks, Riley! ​
Ate a spicy beef patty!​
While I'm sad that the winter break is over, it made me happy that I got to look under the hood of a car in college again and learn a few things.​
It took me days, but I got to complete a drawing that I was working on! I love the outcome of it and is something I should be happy about. A few people have already seen it, but here it is for those who didn't!​



Spoiler: What did I draw this time?



I love the wintery, sunny vibes that I went for here. 






*January 10, 2023*

I watched an episode of Sailor Moon R with my sister to relax for a bit.
Ate another beef patty that was in the fridge.
Cooked some food for dinner!
Reading the posts in this thread! I had a lot to catch up on, but it's very nice to still see people dropping by here to see what brightened up their day. 
Speaking of which, I listened to the Zelda synthwave stuff that @/ZeldaCrossing64 put in their post and it's relaxing to hear it while also recognizing some of the soundtracks.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I'm happy because:

- I didn't have any major coughing fits last night or today. I'm slowly getting better.
- I had a very productive day and completed everything I wanted to get done at work and personally.
- The plumber started working on the shower again. The new valve is installed and the hole has been cut in the ceiling for the waterfall.
- I saw a tiny squirrel in the treetops and a bunny stretching in my backyard. I really need to come up with a name for this new bunny. 
- I saw a trailer for the new season of Carnival Row starting this February! I loved the first season and have been anxiously awaiting the follow-up. I'm sad to see that this will be the final season, but it looks like it's going to be soooo good! 
- I finally put away my Christmas aesthetic and changed into something pretty and blue for January, maybe even February.


----------



## Merielle

☾ Saw some really nice art of a few of my faves today!
☾ While clearing some more stuff out today, my mom found a box of some good-quality handbags (my aunt used to collect them, but gave them to my mom when she lost interest).  My mom didn't want any of them, so she let me take a look through them, and I found one I quite liked! ^^ It's brown with some floral metal embellishments, and it wasn't ever used either.  So I got a really nice free bag!  Also, I'm glad to have something more, ahem, ~professional~ for when my ita bag won't cut it 
☾ I got all the ACNH NSO icon elements for January!  I managed to save up a ton of platinum points over the last month, so I was able to just grab all of them right away.  Now to keep saving for February! ^^
☾ I watched some Youtube videos with my family this evening!
☾ And I've reached Adept in all the Lives in Fantasy Life!


----------



## Franny

a dragon from my hatchery on Flight Rising made it to the weekly spotlight! i don't own the dragon anymore since the idea of a hatchery is to breed & sell, but im still super proud to see one of my "creations" end up featured somewhere. im so happy that people buy my dragons and take such good care of them, all of the customers ive had are incredible.


----------

